# Community > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  Post Race!

## CyberSurfer

This is one for all you constantly bored people.

The highest number of replies I have so far seen to a post is 300 ish. Anybody fancy trying to hit 1000?

Come On, You Know You Want To!

----------


## Jamagei

ok

----------


## Jamagei

sure

----------


## Jamagei

we

----------


## Jamagei

can

----------


## Jamagei

try

----------


## Jamagei

Ok i am very bored. To have to have done this

----------

I

----------

Don't

----------

Think

----------

Will

----------

Participate

----------

...

----------

Oops...

----------

Did

----------

It

----------

Anyway...

----------

Sorry...

----------

OK

----------

Enough

----------

of

----------

this

----------

Crap...

----------

See

----------

Ya!

----------


## oetje

Posts

----------


## oetje

In

----------


## oetje

The

----------


## oetje

Chit-Chat forum

----------


## oetje

Don't

----------


## oetje

Count

----------

he

----------

is

----------

talking

----------

about

----------

replies

----------

cya,
Dennis

----------


## parksie

Either

----------


## parksie

way

----------


## parksie

it

----------


## parksie

now

----------


## parksie

be

----------


## parksie

past

----------


## parksie

page

----------


## parksie

13.

----------


## Fox

Not

----------


## Fox

yet...  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

Damn

----------


## parksie

it

----------


## parksie

all

----------


## parksie

to

----------


## parksie

hell!!!!

----------


## parksie

At

----------


## parksie

least

----------


## parksie

after

----------


## parksie

this

----------


## parksie

page

----------


## parksie

we'll

----------


## parksie

only

----------


## parksie

have

----------


## parksie

worry

----------


## parksie

about

----------


## parksie

the

----------


## parksie

666th

----------


## parksie

page.

----------


## Bjwbell

Is

----------


## Bjwbell

This

----------


## Bjwbell

a

----------


## Bjwbell

record

----------


## Bjwbell

for

----------


## Bjwbell

the

----------


## Bjwbell

number

----------


## Bjwbell

of

----------


## Bjwbell

replies?

----------

yes

----------

it

----------

is

----------

let

----------

us

----------

move

----------

on

----------

to

----------

the

----------

next

----------

page

----------

already

----------

3...

----------

2...

----------

1...

----------

0!

----------


## kedaman

Ok

----------


## kedaman

this

----------


## kedaman

is

----------


## kedaman

the

----------


## kedaman

15

[Edited by kedaman on 10-02-2000 at 04:31 AM]

----------


## kedaman

'th

----------


## kedaman

page

----------


## kedaman

so

----------


## kedaman

i'll

----------


## kedaman

try

----------


## kedaman

to

----------


## kedaman

help

----------


## kedaman

you

----------


## kedaman

a

----------


## kedaman

bit

----------


## kedaman

and

----------


## kedaman

that's

----------


## kedaman

because

----------


## kedaman

i

----------


## kedaman

want

----------


## kedaman

to

----------


## kedaman

be

----------


## kedaman

the

----------


## kedaman

first

----------


## kedaman

post

----------


## kedaman

on

----------


## kedaman

s

----------


## kedaman

i

----------


## kedaman

x

----------


## kedaman

t

----------


## kedaman

e

----------


## kedaman

e

----------


## kedaman

n

----------


## kedaman

t

----------


## kedaman

h

----------


## kedaman



----------


## kedaman

p

----------


## kedaman

a

----------


## kedaman

g

----------


## kedaman

e

----------


## Dragev

Why?

----------


## Dragev

BOther?

----------


## Yonatan

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Why  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yonatan

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  not?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Paul Warren

WOW

----------


## kovan

hmm

----------


## alex_read

Hey,

----------


## alex_read

I'm

----------


## alex_read

Going

----------


## alex_read

To

----------


## alex_read

Be

----------


## alex_read

First

----------


## alex_read

On

----------


## alex_read

The

----------


## alex_read

17th

----------


## alex_read

Page

----------


## alex_read

Yippee

----------


## alex_read

Any

----------


## alex_read

Time

----------


## alex_read

Now

----------


## alex_read

......

----------


## alex_read

come on

----------


## alex_read

nearly

----------


## alex_read

there ....

----------


## alex_read

How

----------


## alex_read

many

----------


## alex_read

posts

----------


## alex_read

are

----------


## alex_read

there

----------


## alex_read

to

----------


## alex_read

a

----------


## alex_read

page

----------


## alex_read

anyway

----------


## alex_read

??????

----------


## alex_read

This

----------


## alex_read

is

----------


## alex_read

taking

----------


## alex_read

ages !

----------


## alex_read

little

----------


## alex_read

bit

----------


## alex_read

Longer I was going to say, but I have made it! Ha - arn't you just all envious of me now LOL!

----------


## Dim

Wow

----------


## Dim

this is turning into something

----------


## Dim

Does anyone know if there is a world record that we can beat?

----------


## Dim

Because that will get VBWorlds name REALY out there.

----------


## Dim

Someone....look it up.

----------

I don't think anyone ever tried this before so I guess there is no record...

----------

...for...

----------

...that...

----------

...kind...

----------

...of...

----------

...thing.  :Big Grin:

----------


## alex_read

Well, I have A record of posts, bit different to what I was looking for, anyone who's bored can read this and I just got another post here!

(a) Geographical distribution 


As in the past, the data provided in this report relate to staff members in posts "subject to geographical distribution" - which, in accordance with the practice followed throughout the United Nations system, means essentially regular posts in the Professional and higher categories held by staff members who have been appointed for a period of at least one year by the Director General following standard recruitment procedures (i.e. the circulation of a vacancy notice, competitive selection and government sponsorship). Excluded are staff members in professional posts requiring specific linguistic skills (i.e. translators, revisers and editors), staff members appointed after inter-agency consultations (i.e. the physicians in the VIC Medical Service), staff members recruited under special procedures (e.g. cost-free experts, extrabudgetary staff, temporary staff, consultants and Technical Co-operation experts) and staff members in the General Service (GS) category. Thus, the total number of posts subject to geographical distribution on 1 August 1997 was 735. 

Out of these 735 posts, 88 were vacant on 1 August 1997. The number of staff members subject to geographical distribution on 1 August 1997 was therefore 647. The increase in the number of posts subject to geographical distribution and in the number of vacant posts is due mainly to the establishment of new posts in the Department of Safeguards for staff needed for implementing the strengthened safeguards system.

----------

let's...

----------

...just...

----------

...keep...

----------

...posting...

----------

...until...

----------

...we...

----------

...get...

----------

...at...

----------

...least...

----------

...1000...

----------

...posts.  :Smilie:

----------

Something always screws the zeros.

----------


## VitalyB

If I was a Vb-World moderator I would feel so evilly happy to delete only one topic with 600+ replies.

I mean sheesh guys, you sure take a few kb to Vb-World with it.

----------


## Dim

Woooo....sorry had to change the number...it was at 666...

----------


## CyberSurfer

well

----------


## CyberSurfer

done

----------


## CyberSurfer

everybody,

----------


## CyberSurfer

we

----------


## CyberSurfer

are

----------


## CyberSurfer

over

----------


## CyberSurfer

half

----------


## CyberSurfer

way

----------


## CyberSurfer

there!

----------


## kedaman

I'm

----------


## kedaman

going

----------


## kedaman

to

----------


## kedaman

be

----------


## kedaman

the first one on this page too  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  hurray!

----------


## alex_read

Very

----------


## alex_read

Good !  :Smilie:

----------


## alex_read

Not

----------


## alex_read

that

----------


## alex_read

many

----------


## alex_read

to

----------


## alex_read

go

----------


## alex_read

now

----------


## alex_read

for

----------


## alex_read

us

----------


## alex_read

to get to

----------


## alex_read

the

----------


## alex_read

1000th

----------


## alex_read

Post  :Big Grin:

----------


## alex_read

[b]Of course, I'm going to beat you all there and get the 1000th though ! [b]

----------


## alex_read

Look,

----------


## alex_read

this

----------


## alex_read

is the

----------


## alex_read

700th post! Yippee!  :Cool:

----------


## Fox

Yeah, 700!

----------


## kovan

blah

----------

We

----------

should

----------

just

----------

keep

----------

posting

----------

We

----------

should

----------

:Smilie:

----------

hopes

----------

that John

----------

the great

----------

won't

----------

kill us :EEK!: !

----------


## Zaphod64831

That

----------


## Zaphod64831

would

----------


## Zaphod64831

be

----------


## Zaphod64831

awful!  :Frown:

----------


## Zaphod64831

But

----------


## Zaphod64831

he

----------


## Zaphod64831

wouldn't

----------


## Zaphod64831

do

----------


## Zaphod64831

that,

----------


## Zaphod64831

John's

----------


## Zaphod64831

cool!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaphod64831

I

----------


## Zaphod64831

can

----------


## Zaphod64831

tell

----------


## Zaphod64831

I'm

----------


## Zaphod64831

gonna

----------


## Zaphod64831

regret

----------


## Zaphod64831

having

----------


## Zaphod64831

posted

----------


## Zaphod64831

here,

----------


## Zaphod64831

the

----------


## Zaphod64831

emails

----------


## Zaphod64831

will

----------


## Zaphod64831

crash

----------


## Zaphod64831

my

----------


## Zaphod64831

computer!

----------


## Xenonic_Rob

This is really sad...but fun though...  :Smilie:

----------


## Jop

Hey you two guys have the same smileys in your signature!!!! how cool man!
 :Big Grin:  :Confused:  :Cool:  :EEK!:  :Embarrassment:  :Frown:  :Mad:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smilie:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 


cool man I'm cool too!! I have all possible smileys in my post man wow cool!

 :Big Grin:  :Confused:  :Cool:  :EEK!:  :Embarrassment:  :Frown:  :Mad:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smilie:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

poscount = postcount + 1

----------

Hey,

----------

W

----------

h

----------

y'd we stop?

----------


## Bjwbell

I

----------


## Bjwbell

Do

----------


## Bjwbell

not

----------


## Bjwbell

know

----------


## Bjwbell

why

----------


## Bjwbell

I

----------


## Bjwbell

started

----------


## Bjwbell

to

----------


## Bjwbell

reply.

----------


## gfurner

Instead of trying to top 1000 replies, why not top 12093271165319378? (Go on YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO!)

Visit my website: http://www.geocities.com/perfeclyperfect2000

----------


## parksie

What's so special about that number? (or is it just random?)

----------


## Bjwbell

Bad

----------


## Bjwbell

You

----------


## Bjwbell

didn't

----------


## Bjwbell

submit

----------


## Bjwbell

a

----------


## Bjwbell

reply

----------


## Bjwbell

for

----------


## Bjwbell

every

----------


## Bjwbell

word!

----------


## PITBULLCJR

Mwhahahahahahhahah

----------


## PITBULLCJR

i

----------


## PITBULLCJR

have

----------


## PITBULLCJR

the

----------


## PITBULLCJR

same

----------


## PITBULLCJR

faces

----------


## PITBULLCJR

too

----------


## Jamagei

i

----------


## Jamagei

am

----------


## Jamagei

going

----------


## Jamagei

to

----------


## Jamagei

try

----------


## Jamagei

and

----------


## Jamagei

get

----------


## Jamagei

this

----------


## Jamagei

post

----------


## Jamagei

....

----------


## Jamagei

ahhh

----------


## Jamagei

sod

----------


## Jamagei

it

----------


## ravcam

What

----------


## ravcam

a

----------


## ravcam

stupid

----------


## ravcam

topic!

----------


## ravcam

I

----------


## ravcam

am

----------


## ravcam

sorry

----------


## ravcam

to

----------


## ravcam

say

----------


## ravcam

this

----------


## ravcam

was a complete waste of time...

[Edited by ravcam on 10-09-2000 at 11:40 AM]

----------


## kedaman

Last post on this page  :Big Grin:

----------


## kedaman

First post on this page  :Big Grin:

----------


## oetje

:EEK!: 800 :EEK!:

----------


## oetje

replies

----------


## oetje

yet

----------


## Fox

hut hut!

----------

Five

----------

more

----------

pages

----------

until

----------

the

----------

1000th

----------

post!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kovan

ola ma ma sita

----------


## Vlatko

I

----------


## Vlatko

am

----------


## Vlatko

the

----------


## Vlatko

last

----------


## Vlatko

but

----------


## Vlatko

not

----------


## Vlatko

least

----------


## Jamagei

.

----------


## Jamagei

haven't

----------


## Jamagei

got

----------


## Jamagei

a

----------


## Jamagei

clue

----------


## Jamagei

as

----------


## Jamagei

to

----------


## Jamagei

how

----------


## Jamagei

many

----------


## Jamagei

that

----------


## Jamagei

is

----------


## barrk

I wonder if it's the same if you're walking home drunk???

----------


## nukem996

i think they just drive u home.

----------


## parksie

I'd love to be driven home by the police  :Wink:

----------


## nukem996

i dont know how i would feel. my parents might kill me. or they might be happy that got some friends who will talk to me out side of school.

----------


## parksie

:Smilie:

----------


## nukem996

brb have to pick up my sis.

----------


## nukem996

back

----------


## barrk

I ws coming home from the grocery store about a month ago and I was following a police car.  

It turned left just where I needed to turn left and I began to worry.  

Then, it turned right on my street and I really began to worry as I saw teenager's heads in the back seat.  

Next, it turned into my driveway....

Yep...it was my two boys.  My heart absolutely stopped.  I could barely get out of my car.

I thought my kids were at an amusement park about 120 miles away. Appearently, they never even made it there.

As it turned out, there were five of them crammed into a little metro.  The kid in the passenger seat put a golf ball on the dash board.  When the car went around a corner, the ball started to roll toward the driver.  The kid (19 year old) who was driving them to the park tried to grad the ball, went off the pavement, overcorrected and rolled the car three times.  All of them were wearing seatbelt and the kid was going the speed limit so other than a few cuts and scrapes no one was seriously hurt.  The biggest problem was that they were on a remote road in the middle of the desert and it took forever for anyone to come help them.  Thank God for cell phones!

It was very scary for a minute there.  I don't think I'm over it yet!

----------


## parksie

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!: 

Whoa!!!!!!!! Not good  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 

But as long as they're okay now  :Smilie:

----------


## nukem996

http://forums.vb-world.net/showthrea...499#post222499

----------


## barrk

I think the worst part is now whenever they are even moderately overdue coming home...I start to panic.  Ian has gotten in the habit of calling me before he heads home just so he won't worry me :-)  He's a good kid!

----------


## nukem996

error in mmsystem.h

----------

hey peeps im back, how are you all?

----------


## barrk

*yawn*/rub eyes%*hic!

----------

huh?

----------


## barrk

*stretch@/cough$ahem.............

----------


## barrk

Just trying to wake up!

----------


## nukem996

c++ is harder then vb. im trying to get this c++ thing 2 work but it wont. im dont it for two reasons, one to see if makeing my program will be easyer in c++ and two to refreash on c++.

----------


## barrk

Anyone have any coffee???

----------

hace u eva thought why people drink de-caffinated coffee? why? the only point is the caffine

----------


## barrk

I've never figured that one out....why bother if you don't get a buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz?

----------

i dont drink coffee any way, i get a buzz whilst trying to kill myself (no substaces involved) hehe

----------


## nukem996

i drink it every moring. and i have some now. but it will take too long 2 get 2 u

----------


## nukem996

any one know where parksie went? he was helping me with a c++ thing. this one

http://forums.vb-world.net/showthrea...538#post222538

----------

nukem... yes im busy, i just kep poping on here to see wha has been said...

yea where is parksie... i still want my duckie back

----------


## nukem996

yea ur like me. i have 9 windows open and im using all of them.
sry

----------


## nukem996

IM USEING THE MSDN LIBRERY TO DO MY C++ API MEDIA PLAYER AND IT GIVES ME BUGGY CODE!!! DAMN IT DAMN IT DAMN IT!!!!

----------

9... ok watch this list

this window,
cuteFTP
my website
Adobe pagemill
interdev
VB6x2
yahoo messneger... 1 converstation
MSN messnger... 2 converstations
outlook2000
im downloading 1 file
1 access databse
and micorangelo... (icon editor)
loadsa folders

LOL

----------


## nukem996

take a look at this list:

vb
media player(my vb program)
ie this form
ie my c++ question
c++
buddy list
talking 2 friend
msdn librery
hotmail.com

----------


## nukem996

i have that, but i dont have it on my computer. i dont need it. all the graphics i need i have to make in photo shop.

----------

oh i forgot ive got napster hiding in the task tray, its really annoying that it doesnt 'exit' unless you click on File>Exit...

----------

im off people... see you all tommorow

Buh Bye

----------


## barrk

See ya!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nukem996

later, i was eatting
guys i think hes just working now cause hes on aim.

----------


## nukem996

i hate aol, i think its the worst thing thier is. the only reason i have it is, cuase all my friends r on it. and i need a chat thing, one that u dont need a web browser, to talk to ppl. no one will use mine, cuase they think ill take over thier system.

----------

im not working just saying bye to some friends... and im not on AIM, i use AOL  :Frown:  its crap but free calls  :Smilie: 

cya all and take care

Bye

----------


## nukem996

o well try msn, its free and its better crap then aol. u usally %70 45.2k %20 50k %10 slower then 45.2k. and u get free calls, so basicly i can call u guys for free.

----------

...im not going now...    MSN do free internet... wats the deal???

----------


## nukem996

i had dellnet and msn bought them and gave us 1 year free. but when we got r computer from dell its only $100 and for unlimited access thats really good for 2 years. im not sure but i think u can down load the msn browser some where, that has the phone thing in it and its just like ie, but has alot more things in it witch make it a bad browser so i still use ie and netscape. i know in america thier is alot of free net providers and some that if u buy phone servece from them u get free net. dont u have any of that in england. and u seem close to london i would think thiers alot of them.

----------


## nukem996

i remember a few mouths ago someone posted the stats on whois winning. even throw it seems we'er not doing that any more i thought it might be intresting to look at. so could some one post it plz.
thx

----------


## nukem996

y do i always post last?

----------


## Visual Programmer

How did this end up being 115 pages? thats about 4600 posts!!!!!!!

VP

----------


## nukem996

at one point it was really a race. and becuase we talk alot. in UK time CA time and NJ time.
i remember sonic when i was about 5 i beat all the games now i play computer games.

----------

Morning people, how are you all? the visibility is so bad i had trouble seeing my nose!

----------


## Ianpbaker

Morning matey.

I just checked my mail and i've won on the bananalotto :Big Grin: , I can now give up work, see the world and not have a care in the world.  Or I can go down the newsagent and buy myself a can of coke to cellebrate as it was 50p.   :Smilie:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Morning All!

Does anybody have a function kicking about to check if a date is in valid *British* format? IsDate switches invalid british dates to US format and then checks. I've already tried Format, and that didn't work either. 

If no-one has one, I'll have to write one..DOH!

And yes, I know this should have been in VBQ, but it's my thread!

----------


## Ianpbaker

it's all gone quiet said rubarb
too quiet said custard

----------

morning Jonathan, it wont be that much work to write it yourself, and how are you?

morning Ian, so who you gonna take on holiday then :Wink:  and how are you?

----------


## CyberSurfer

I'm decidedly fine, and you're right, it isn't all that much work. I'm nearly done already! How's yasel?

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *How's yasel?*


whos yasel....? oh yourself, im ok still very tired, i have been for ages, and i cant consentrate on my programming  :Frown:  i was working on this function for 3 days, and found all i needed was to add +2 to one of the varibles, somit that wud usally have taken 0-30mins show how much im lagging, so im gonna take a holiday soon, maybe iceland...  or just my bed  :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Sounds Nice!

Do you have any idea how I might find out if "/" occurs more than twice in a string? I can't use split, coz I'm using VB5 at college.

----------


## Ianpbaker

it was quite funny chenko, I opened the email and it said congratulation's for winning, you have matched three number's blah de blah and and it wasn't untill you got to the bottom of the mail that it told you how much you got for three number's  :Frown:

----------


## Ianpbaker

cyber - eaiest thing, is to use the instr function inside a loop to c how many "/" are in the string

----------


## CyberSurfer

Errm...I thought that, but I only discovered InStr today (don't laugh!) and I'm not entirely sure how to do that.....

----------

```
Public Function MyFunction()
Dim Data
Dim X
Dim iCount

For X = 1 To Len(Data) + 1
If Right(Left(Data, X), 1) Then iCount = iCount + 1
Next X

If iCount > 2 Then MyFunction = True
End Function
```

sorry if there are many mistakes i just cant concentrate and im sure there is a better way...

----------

Ian, please call me Simon,
iva had before emails saying youve won, and all you win is entry into a prize draw  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  but someone must win somewhere hey. just its gonna be me :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Does that check for occurences of "/"? It probably does, but I can't concentrate either!

----------

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> ```
> Public Function MyFunction()
> Dim Data
> Dim X
> Dim iCount
> 
> ...



oppps :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CyberSurfer

I'll just try it...

----------


## Ianpbaker

let me give you a hand



```
Dim blnFound as Boolean
Dim strDate as String
Dim iCountslash as Interger
Dim iSearchPlace as Interger

'set the search to true
blnFound = True

'start searching the string at the first character
iSearchPlace = 1

iCountslash = 0

Do While blnFound = True
  If instr(iSearchplace,strDate,"/") >= 1 Then
     'set the search to 1 character past the / that has been found
     iSearchplace = instr(iSearchplace,strDate,"/") + 1
     iCountslash = iCountslash + 1
  Else
    no slahes found
     blnFound  = False
  End If
Wend
```

there you go mate, nice an easy

----------

if it has *MORE* than 2 "/" it will return *True*

----------


## CyberSurfer

It works!! Cheers Simon!

----------

ive only use inStr once before and it was hit and miss until i got i right...

----------


## Ianpbaker

if that's about my code simon, i've got iCountslash to count how many slashes there are, same as yours, just done a different way  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *It works!! Cheers Simon!*



It works!!! *faints*

----------


## Ianpbaker

simon - it's actually a proper win, if you goto www.bananalotto.co.uk, they have have a draw every day, no hassle, no spam, all you've got to do is click on an advertiser's link and close it as soon as it's open

----------

yea i know that, just showing how funny these things can be... is this the most youve won?

----------

BTW do you know anywhere where i can get decent little graphics animated or not for my avitari?

----------


## Ianpbaker

yeah first time, although i've only been playing it for about a month

3 balls - 50p
4 balls - £5
5 balls - £100
6 balls - £100,000
6 balls + banana ball - £1,000,000 (put's little finger at the side of his mouth :Smilie: )

----------

wat do you do to enter?

----------


## Ianpbaker

nothing much. just enter your name and address and you can play every day for free

----------

Can one of you help me with this please...



```
Dim DB As Database
Dim RS As Recordset
Dim sSQL As String
Set DB = DAO.OpenDatabase(DBpath, False, False, ";pwd=" & DBpassword)
sSQL = "SELECT * FROM holidaydata WHERE employee = '" & Department & "'"
Set RS = DB.OpenRecordset(sSQL)

Dim iRecords
RS.MoveLast
RS.MoveFirst
iRecords = RS.RecordCount
```

it stops at Movelast and complains there is no record!!!

----------

dont worry i got it, the table name is employee and the field name is dept.... me just stupid.... would one of you have a look at my little program once ive finished... id like some ideas on how i could make it better... Thanks

----------


## Ianpbaker

if the recordset is not reurning any row's you can't use any of the move function's without getting an error.

Try enclosing this 

If RS.BOF = False AND RS.EOF = False Then

RS.MoveLast
RS.MoveFirst

End IF

----------

Do you suspect that Parksie might be dead?

----------


## barrk

Congratulations Ian..........buy a beer for us all?????


I sure hope parksie's not dead.  He said he was going to try to make it to class today.  Maybe he's learning something instead of just chatting.

----------


## Ianpbaker

I wish I could Katie, 50p = 0.736200 USD

----------


## barrk

I hate to show my ignorance (as I usually pretty good at hiding it).   Isn't 50p fifty pounds?

----------


## Ianpbaker

I wish it was, 50p is 50 pence, a penny is our equivelent to you dime's and cents

----------


## barrk

What a dissappointment.  I was looking forward to that beer.

----------


## Ianpbaker

Oh well, I could try fedex'ing one, don't quite know what it would be like when it got there though

----------


## barrk

Since it's only 7:35 here I figure if you fedex it...it should get here just about closing time.....PERFECT!

----------


## Ianpbaker

The Mad one
Andrew's air base
America

That address good enough ?

----------


## barrk

Nope...Edwards AFB...they'll know right where to send it!

----------


## Ianpbaker

I hope you like bitter katie  :Smilie: . What's it like trying to get european beer over there ? Over here we get mostly all of the main stream american dinks.

----------


## barrk

Is bitter like ales?  If so...send it on!

----------


## Ianpbaker

Sure is Katie. Some have names like Old Perculiar, Winter warmer and speckled hen. You havem't lived untill you've tried some of those. but the next day it's definatley time for  :Cool:

----------


## barrk

I could use some Winter Warmer!

----------


## Ianpbaker

lol, very apt. definatley a lovely drink, but it lay's on you more than guiness

----------


## barrk

lay's on you???  Does that mean fill you up or get you smashed?

----------


## tumblingdown

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *...Does that mean fill you up or get you smashed?*


Which would you like it to mean katie ;-?



td.

----------


## Ianpbaker

definatley fill's you up, you have about 5 of em and it feel's like you had a 5 course banquet as well as being slightly smashed

----------


## barrk

Too bad...I was hoping it meant gets you smashed then gets you laid!

----------


## Ianpbaker

good old tequilla, that definatley does the above

----------


## barrk

Not worth it if you can't remember it the next day though!

----------


## Ianpbaker

true, true  :Big Grin:

----------


## tumblingdown

Katie, Ian's only 6, so he doesn't know how to mix his beer and his women yet.


td.

----------


## barrk

A 6 year old with a penchant for sherry???  I guess you do start early in the UK.

----------


## tumblingdown

Yer, i'd gone thru 4 livers and 7 marriages by the time i was 10.



td.

----------


## barrk

That's amazing!

----------


## tumblingdown

Thank you ;-)


td.


(have a good weekend - off now).

----------


## barrk

have a good one!

Ian....are you going to take the job?

----------


## parksie

I'm not playing any instruments, but I am singing though.

And drinking, swimming (in the sea), sunbathing, flirting, usual school-trip stuff  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Sounds perfect!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

Definitely.

PS: If I can I'll try and get the recording of our production...then you can see just what I sound like  :EEK!:

----------


## barrk

I'd really like that!

----------


## parksie

Don't answer too quickly.....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

I'd like to hear that too.... would be pretty cool if you sounded like Oswald too  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Did you see the episode when Kate wanted to sing with them????  Funny, funny stuff!

----------


## parksie

On TV programmes...did you know there's a sitcom here in Britain called Kiss Me Kate?

----------

yeah.... that was funny... she dances horribly too...  :Big Grin:

----------

I just listened the Drew Carey CD I had, and listening to "A Taste Of Honey" sang by kate, sent shivers down my back... 

She needs some tuning wax(if you saw or heard the bit you would know what I'm talking about)...  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Is the leading lady a clever, intelligent, moderately attractive, loving, compassionate yet extremely humble woman???

----------


## parksie

http://us.imdb.com/Details?0155435

----------


## barrk

imdb is blocked here :-(

----------


## parksie

*WAAAAAAAAAHHHH*

That's silly...they block IMDb...but not VB-W?  :Confused:

----------


## barrk

imdb is just for fun......vbworld is useful...

----------


## parksie

Okay...

http://thor.prohosting.com/~parksie/...ike_travel.wma

Just imagine me doing that if you want a good laugh at my expense  :Big Grin: 

I'll ask Gemma @ school if she'll lend me the video then you can hear the REAL me  :EEK!:

----------


## barrk

I'm looking forward to it???  

So, what is Kiss me Kate like....the taming of the shrew?

----------


## parksie

Ah...so you know Shakespeare as well  :Smilie: 

Not really...only seen one episode...I think she's some kind of lawyer or something.

----------


## barrk

Yep...I didn't just fall off the turnip truck you know!

----------


## parksie

I never said you did  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hehehe  :Big Grin: 

I just wouldn't expect Americans to be too hot about him  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Are you kidding???  Sex, wars, nepotism, incest....these are thing truly interesting to Americans....

----------


## parksie

Fair enough...but maybe that's just you Katie.....  :Wink:

----------

Ewwwwwwww Incest...  :EEK!: 

sex was the only truly good thing on that list  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

I agree....but just look at the choices at the movies...wouldn't you agree that the ones that sell have all the elements I listed?

----------


## parksie

Dennis.....don't you want incest then?

Hehehehe  :Big Grin:

----------

never seen a movie with incest... well, except for cruel intentions... but they were only step siblings...

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Dennis.....don't you want incest then?
> 
> Hehehehe *


bad mike!!! thats sick!!

----------


## barrk

Devil's Advocate....

Manchurian Candidate...

Cement Garden...

there are actually a lot of them....quite disturbing.

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *
> 
> bad mike!!! thats sick!!*


Thank you! I do try my hardest  :Smilie: 

Katie, innuendo if you please  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

thank God I haven't seen any of those....

it makes me puke thinking about sex within the family.......

kids at school are always talking about how they would like to have sex with sisters.......

that's sick!!! I don't care how they look, or whatever, there are still two family members having sex with you & each other at the same time....... goddamnit that makes me want to puke...

----------


## parksie

Sick Mike says: Come on....where's your sense of adventure?

Slightly less sick Mike says: Ewwwww.....yep. It's definitely WAAAAAAAYYYYY too gross for me  :Mad:

----------


## barrk

Definitely GROSS....

I just don't get that at all!

----------


## parksie

Say, how are your kids?

----------

me either.... Sex is a good thing.... incest is not.....

*Dennis tries to keep from losing his dinner*

----------


## barrk

My kids wouldn't do that...they argue too much!

----------

thats good!

----------


## parksie

Ah....that lovely feeling of fake-well-being  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

Are you on the meds again Parksie????

----------


## parksie

If only. *sigh*

Nope...I'm just listening to my anything goes cd and reminiscing about happy times.

----------


## barrk

When we did My Fair Lady I couldn't stand to hear any of the music from it for months...after rehearsals and performances I wasn't sure I'd ever want to hear it again!

----------

Happy Times......

hmmmmm....... can't think of any of those at the moment.....(I'm a little upset because it's valentines day in about 2 weeks, and I don't have a girlfriend + the other day when I tried to talk to Amanda.... *sob*)....

----------


## barrk

Dennis...will you be my Valentine??????

----------


## parksie

I think I'm going to throw up.......

This is so sweet it's sickly  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Ok, you can be my Valentine too Parksie..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

thanks Katie  :Smilie: 

But, I would prefer it from someone from my age group(not just the numbers switched around(14 - 41)  :Wink: ).. plus, I was hoping Amanda would be my valentine.... maybe she'll be at the dance and I can find her there  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Don't you have any way to find her number and ask her to go to the dance with you??

----------

No  :Frown: 

*sob* *cry*

----------


## parksie

There there dennis, it's okay  :Smilie: 

Why not just walk up to her and say "Do you want to go to the dance with me?".

The worst that can happen is she'll say "No".

----------


## barrk

Well.....when you see her at the dance be sure to get her number!  I'm sure she'll be happy to see you!

----------

Parksie, I've been trying to do that.... I never see her....

 :Frown: 

I tried to talk to her the other day, but it was too loud and I don't think she heard me......

----------

so... how are all of you today?

----------


## barrk

Ten more minutes and I'll be wonderful...right now I'm just fine......and you?

----------


## parksie

Wonderful? Aren't you always?  :Wink:

----------

I'm Ok... just a little upset for the reasons said before...

but that should pass soon... hopefully....

----------


## barrk

What a smoothie you are Parksie!!!

----------


## parksie

I do my best, Katie  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *I'm Ok... just a little upset for the reasons said before...
> 
> but that should pass soon... hopefully....*


We hope  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

You are sooooooo much like my Ian....he can charm me out of most anything...........

----------


## parksie

Depends what the weather's like  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

I bet you can talk your Mom into anything too with those smooth lines................right?

----------


## parksie

After the past few posts I'm not going to say anything for fear of accidental false self-incrimination  :EEK!:

----------


## barrk

I'm gonna leave it at that too!  Have a great weekend!  I'll yak at you on Monday if not sooner!


Keep your chin up Dennis!  Have a good one.

----------

Bye Katie, have a great weekend  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Yeah, g'night Katie!

I suppose I'd better be off as well now...it's just gone midnight  :Smilie:

----------


## nukem996

hello im back. i was at my friends house, then i had dinner. in america the kids, meaning me, get report cards and i got all A's and B's. im happy.

----------


## nukem996

did u get my e-mail yet??? it should of gotten thier.
even though i dont sleep much, i get alot of energy at night.

----------


## parksie

Hi there Nuke - well done on your report!

Now if only I can do that on my A-Level Modules...  :EEK!:

----------


## nukem996

lol
thx

----------

afternoon parksie (i still want my duckie back) morning barrk, morning denniswren, morning nukem....

how are you all?

----------


## parksie

Katie's gone, I'm mentally gone, and Dennis is still love-lorn.

----------


## nukem996

u got the time wrong here, its 7:47 PM.
and its 4:47 PM in CA

----------


## parksie

12:50 AM here  :Smilie: 

(as in...0050 military time  :Big Grin: )

----------

well im off any way... nothing to do with you lads thou  :Wink:  hehe

----------


## nukem996

any body here? well im gona be on at 1am today, no one else will though. i like staying up all night and sleeping all day.

----------


## nukem996

dosent look like anyone who talks here is on, im just talking to myself.

----------


## kourosh

Who cares!

----------

Morning all....

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *chenko - we're going to Little Venice right by McD's near Foregate Street)*


And whats that supposed to mean  :Wink: 
...its by MacDonalds!!!!!!!! ok im there next time... everytime im in Worcester my company will pay for my food  :Big Grin:  i think that will be my next stop....  and for your 'usual' stuff on skool trips.... id say dat happened in the class room ere  :Big Grin:  *but* skool trips are another story.......

----------


## parksie

Hehe...  :Smilie: 

Morning everyone  :Big Grin:

----------

morning parksie, hows the waether in neighbouring Malvern?

----------


## parksie

Sunny  :Smilie: 

It's been annoying me because it was in my eyes all the way back from Worcester...I hate driving in sun  :Mad:

----------

Arrrggghhh... quite freaky, as soon as i read that post the sun just came out and nearly blinded me.. but i expact it is still wet there... if not... DAMN YOU

----------


## parksie

Hehe...I LOOOOVE causing trouble!  :Big Grin:

----------

well can u make it shine all the time then? i guess its hard making the sun shine out ur arse when u want it :Wink:  just kiddin'
Notice the little addition, i wonder if Ian will notice *sshhhh* he will know now DAMN!!! but its really true thou so im not taking the piss hehe  :Big Grin:  you feeling any better than u were before parksie?

----------


## parksie

Hehe much better, thanks  :Smilie:

----------

I aways find a few days off skool/work do you fine, i had 3weeks off and i felt much better...  until i had to go back hehe :Big Grin:

----------


## nukem996

hello, funny a 1/2 an hour before u all started to talk on this i went to bed!!! well im up now.

----------

Well morning nukem you lazy b$"%"*£!!!!! hehe :Big Grin: 

Notice theyve swaped the edit/delete and the quote buttons around (well i think)  its really confusing!

----------


## nukem996

im up all night sleep all day.
i think better at night.

----------

Same here  :Wink:  more enegy at night... well you have to dont you :Big Grin:

----------

well im off out... i cya all 2moz people...

----------


## nukem996

u mean sleep, only 6 hours a day. and on weekends 10 hours. do that your fine.

----------


## nukem996

go here to post your option if microsoft is gona kill vb or not. read simons and my posts.

http://forums.vb-world.net/showthrea...threadid=52671

----------


## Edwin_Drood_1870

Waaaaaaaassup?!!! 
exuse me. I mean "What are you doooingggg?!?"

----------


## nukem996

programing.

----------


## Edwin_Drood_1870

What are you writing?

----------


## nukem996

im figering out howto read a winamp m3u files go here
http://forums.vb-world.net/showthrea...threadid=52569
to vote on what music list file is the best, i just wrote a thing about the winamp m3u files.

----------


## Edwin_Drood_1870

Pretty cool. So you're making a media player?
I was making a music player awhile back. It
loaded into the system tray and would play
cd's, mp3's etc.   (well, actually it really didn't.
I never really finished it)

----------


## nukem996

im making one and im gona relase it. now it uses api, but im learning c++ so i hope to be able to make my own dll's to play music. and make the player in c++, so i can make a version for every os.

----------

Morning People, how are you all today?

----------


## parksie

Morning? Are you kidding?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hi there  :Smilie:

----------


## nukem996

im not kidding im going to do it. i might ask a few friends in my area to help though.

----------


## parksie

Whoops...sorry...I probably wasn't making myself clear...I was saying that Simon must have been kidding about "Morning" since he posted at 2:30pm  :Big Grin: 

Your media player thing sounds pretty good. All it needs is the useful features of WMP7 without any of the bloat or "skinning"...bleccchhh  :Frown:

----------


## nukem996

u can change the skins on mine. and im even thinking of makeing a program to make the skins for the media player to make it easyer. : :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Whoops...sorry...I probably wasn't making myself clear...I was saying that Simon must have been kidding about "Morning" since he posted at 2:30pm*


well i woke up only a few mins before and i take me time to figure that out, not much activity on this thread to day!!

Nukem , i wud make a  skin maker prog if i was you, i hate trying to make skins for WinAMP

well im off any way
Night all c ya tomoro

----------


## nukem996

the hardest part would be to make the *.skn file witch tells my program what each pic is for. well for me it was makeing the pictures.  :Smilie:  im the worst graphic artist. im thinking of getting one of my friends to make the defalt one for me. the thing that winamp dose that seems really hard is makeing the # and letters pics and have them used in thier program like a lable.

----------


## Ianpbaker

morning all

----------

morning all (is this better, parksie?) did wee all have a nice weekend?

----------

morning, IanP.

----------


## Ianpbaker

got absolutley smahed on saturday night and didn't get to bed till 4am sunday morning  :Big Grin:   :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Mawning, All!

----------

Morning all... but im off now  :Frown:  im at home for lunch and my pc at work is totally dead (again  :Big Grin: ) and i gotta reinstall bout 10-20Gb of software  :Mad:  ill problay cya all later thou

Simon

----------


## barrk

Good morning!!!!!!

----------

Morning barrk, i finally go my comp back up, well only IE  :Wink:  How are you?

----------


## Ianpbaker

Morning Katie

we could set are watche's  by you. 3pm (my time) without fail along comes katie.  :Big Grin: 

Bad news/good news

Bad news, my current contract has been terminated from tommorow as they don't have anywork for me to do.

Good news I am lining up a contract which entails staying in paris for two weeks all expenses paid  :Big Grin: 

will see how it goes. And by the way I've turned down that job I was talking about last week


Ian

----------


## barrk

Paris sounds great!!!  Will you still be around the site?

It may be 3pm there but it's only 7am here!  VB-World has become part of my morning routine....


I'm sure whatever prompted you to turn down the other job it was for good reason.  

Did you have a good weekend?

----------


## Ianpbaker

The paris part is only for two weeks, then I will be back in the uk for the rest of the contract, that is if I get it.

I turned down the job becuase the money they were offering weren't all that great and I couldn't be arsed to move my life yet (It would have ment moving to a new town).

As for the weekend, Has an absolutley blinding one. went out clubbing with all my mates that I knew from school. Had a great evening, got very drunk and I also pulled  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Nothing like starting the week with a smile, Ian!

My kids all went to the dance on Saturday so I had my husband all to myself!!!!!!!!  Great weekend for me too!

----------


## Ianpbaker

Your not wrong there Katie  :Smilie:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Glad you had a good weekend too.

Soon came back down to earth today though ( See my for all you londeners thread)

----------


## barrk

That's a crappy way to start the morning....sorry to hear it!  Is your new job a shorter commute??....except for the two weeks in Paris?

----------


## Ianpbaker

Don't know yet, I haven't got much details for it at the moment, But if I do get it, it should be fun

For a full description on what happened today in london check out

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/uk/...00/1153903.stm

----------


## paulw

Hello everybody. Long time no write.

Hope everyone is OK - I am just sneaking a post in at home while I have five mins and I am likely to disappear again :Frown: 

Seriously hacked off at the lack of support from the administrators!!!

Cheers,

P.

----------

Paris - one of my all time favourite cities. The foods not as good as they say tho.

----------


## Ianpbaker

BLOODY HELL, HE RETURNS

----------


## barrk

Great to hear from you Paul!!!!!!  Welcome back...even if it is for just a moment.

----------


## smh

Hi stranger!  When are you going to get back on here and talk to us again Paul?

----------


## barrk

Ian...I couldn't open the link....what's the trouble with the trains?

----------


## paulw

Well, I can get on from home and presumably from my new job's office (although I suspect I might only get ten mins a day with them - I don't want to blot my copybook... but I cannot access the forums from Fortis since the advent of this poxy new front end - and the administrators 'help' in resolving this has been bloody useless (are you listening J and J?).

Still, I have missed you all (esp. Katie, Shanea, td, Gaffer, Ianp, HarryW, DerFarm etc.). I'll try and get on once or twice a week just to catch up, but the twins are a bit demanding right now <sigh>

Cheers,

P.

----------


## barrk

You were missed too!  Are your twins okay or is it just usually baby stuff?

When do you start the new job???

----------


## smh

Just make sure to keep in touch!

----------


## paulw

Man, whats the trouble with the trains???? Bit of a hot topic in the UK right now. The whole network has been in Chaos since October. Train travel is second safest after air travel but Railtrack (who look after the infrastructure) decided not to repair the tracks and surprise surprise, a train fell off them killing some passengers - since then, awful...

The specific problem today is a strike on the London Underground over....




...safety!

London is not pretty today...

P.

----------


## Ianpbaker

DAMN,DAMN,DAMN

----------


## paulw

Really hard to hold a conversation in semi-real time! Twins are fine, just hard work. They have moved onto solids so we are doing a LOT of mashing of courgettes (OK zuchini), bananas, parsnips etc.

Much more satisfying vomit now... :Smilie: 

I will try and keep in touch.

Shanea, how are your honeymoon plans coming on?

Katie - you should see my latest Passport photo - nobody is going to stop me at customs...

P.

----------


## barrk

So sorry to hear that!  We are still fighting the electricity battle here....it's cold and dark and no relief in sight.  Stupid stuff we have no control over....like trains :-(

----------


## smh

Hey, Paul...I have seen Katie's picture.  Do I get to see yours now?

----------


## barrk

Glad to hear the twins are okay...sort of!  Let's see your photo...I bet it's not as bad as mine!

----------


## paulw

No way you get to see the latest one - it is bad and even my wife (who is usually unfailingly polite) thinks so.

Shanea,

I'll mail you my cosy family pix. Hopefully you will be able to tell which one is me!

P.

----------


## Ianpbaker

How's it going then paul.

It's a shame I missed you for the drinking session. I've met td and gaffer now, there both colourful characters  :Smilie:

----------


## smh

I can e-mail you my family pic too, but the e-mail has been disabled.  Here's my email:

shintz@midwestcardservices.com

What's your email?

----------


## paulw

Going well - and I must be going. I will give td a call and try and organise another drink. They are quite a giggle, aren't they?

Shanea, mail me at pgmw@accord-data.co.uk and I will send you back some pix.

Buy for a while.

P.

----------


## Ianpbaker

no worries mate. Have a good one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

Come on, why aren't I getting 2 mails a minute from this thread  :Confused:

----------


## barrk

I couldn't get in for a while.....I just sat there and watched the world spin until I got a server not responding message.....now I'm dizzy and you're gone.

----------


## smh

You're not the only one....I had the same problem, so I left for dinner.

----------


## barrk

I'm thinking of going to lunch early today....I just can't seem to get too excited about working today.  Must be Monday or something.

----------


## smh

I haven't accomplished anything today.  I could barely get out of bed this morning.  I have no idea what is wrong with me today.  I want to go home and go back to bed.  I will cheer up when I get off work and get to see my little guy though.

----------


## barrk

I know what you mean.  My day always improves once I get home and see the gang!

----------


## smh

I think I am going to even leave early today, go tan, and get a nap in before the rest of the family gets home, because I don't want to feel like this when everyone gets home tonight.

----------

Hey im back, after my boss mucked the proxy server up :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> _Originally posted by paulw_ 
> *The specific problem today is a strike on the London Underground*


****! i didnt know there was a strike, how many stations went down?

who's on now then?

----------


## parksie

Hyper-caffeinated Parksie is on the case  :Smilie: 

Evening all!

----------


## smh

Hi Parksie.  How was your weekend?

----------


## barrk

Hi Parksie.........I'm having a great day :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): NOT!!!

I did hear from Paul today though so at least it started off okay...

How are you....besides caffinated????

----------


## parksie

I had a pretty good weekend -- went out for a pizza with the Anything Goes cast...and tried to do some work on Sunday...kind of "forgot", though  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

At the moment...I'm still recovering from my driving lesson  :EEK!:

----------


## barrk

How'd the lesson go?  My middle son is taking his behind the wheel test on the 13th.....then I'll have two drivers *'%quiver$#!*

----------


## parksie

Okay....imagine me, behind the wheel, reversing towards your car.

Now tell me you're not scared  :EEK!:

----------


## barrk

I'm not scared...................


















I'm frightened out of my mind!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

Hehe  :Smilie: 

I've been threatened with nasty things if I don't get my theory test taken before I go to Spain on the 15th  :EEK!:

----------


## barrk

Travis passed the written test 3 months ago.....this will be for his provisional....which means he can drive anywhere during daylight hours.  Very scary stuff!

----------


## parksie

I can drive at any time (no tests required) with someone in the passenger seat who's over 21 and held a licence for at least 3 years.

And plus they must be capable of taking emergency control of the car...so I can't stick a sleeping, drunken parent in the car and go joyriding  :Frown:

----------


## smh

I broke the driving curfew everyday when I was 14 and 15.  I had to put the keys away at 8:00 at night until I was sixteen, but since I worked nights, I always drove after 8.

----------


## smh

Wow! Now that I think about it, 14 is really young to start driving.  Since I got my permit, they have changed the legal age to 15, though.

----------


## parksie

15? You have to be 17 here just to *start*!

Whoa...  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

In California you can get a permit at 15 1/2...a license at 16.

----------


## nukem996

TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY!!!
so far its been great. i woke up at 9am becuase, schoool was cancled becuase of snow.  :Smilie:  now im at my grandpartents house about 5 mi away from nyc. im happy im officaly a teen ager.  :Smilie:

----------


## smh

OK...I'm an idiot.  I kept getting messages that there had been a new post here, but everytime I came in, it was still my last message.  HELLO!  It went on to a new page.  I really need to go home and take a nap.

Yeah, I was driving at 14.  Scary enough, I have been driving for 7 1/2 years now.

----------


## parksie

Happy birthday Nuke!

*Shanea* -- don't even *think* about taking a nap in the car  :Wink: . So...that would make you...erm...*thinks*...*scratches head*...

Can anyone here add?
*twitch*
Ah....21 1/2  :Smilie:  Wow...only just older than me  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Happy b'day nuke.  Enjoy!

----------


## smh

Happy Birthday!


How old are you Parksie? I'm guessing 17, because I would think that you would get you permit as soon as you could.

----------


## nukem996

thx  :Smilie:  im happy. after i finish cheaking my e-mail im going on bnet my name is nuke'em996

----------


## nukem996

i think im the yongest programer here.

----------


## smh

Are you avoiding my question, Parksie?  Or, did you just not get to it yet?

----------


## barrk

He is 17 Shanea....he'll be eighteen in July...check the calendar.

----------


## nukem996

ive drove a car. it was my moms old car that was so bad we gave it to charety.

----------


## smh

For some reason, I think I once saw that a 12 year old was in here...

OK, in the middle of typing that, I realized that before today....you were the 12 year old.  

Yeah, you probably are the youngest one in here.

----------


## parksie

Hehe I am here  :Smilie: 

I went to do some work  :EEK!: 

18 on July 14th -- Bastille Day, the beginning of the French Revolution.

----------


## Ianpbaker

evening all, back home after my joy's of the day. only took me and hour to get back to the train station   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Oh well only one more day to go and then maybee of to paris.

Happy birthday nukem  :Smilie:

----------


## nukem996

here i got off. SNOW DAY!!!

----------


## smh

So I have you beat by 3 years and less than a month, Parksie.  Boy do I remember my 18th birthday!  That was my best birthday ever.  (My 21st was a dud, because I didn't feel very good, and it was in the middle of the work week.)

----------


## parksie

Not long then, Shanea  :Smilie: 

And for having kids when young...someone at my school just had a baby girl  :Smilie:  Awww...sweet  :Smilie:

----------


## Ianpbaker

Mike - be warned 

Although it's great to have a car with all the freedon that it entails, but they leave you broke for ages.  :Frown:

----------


## nukem996

parksie: dose the "Awww...sweet" mean it was ur baby?
te he now im 13 more adult jokes.   :Smilie:

----------


## smh

As for having children at a young age....


I love my son to death, but I recommend waiting a few more years than I did.  I was going to, but it just sort of happened.  I would have waited until I was 23 or 24 to have kids if my son wouldn't have happened when he did.  Don't get me wrong...I would never give him back, and I have never wished that I didn't have him, but I had a few years of partying left in my system.  It slowly comes out about once a month when the little guy stays overnight with a Grandma.  Then I let my hair down and turn the town upside down.  (OK, a little exageration...but I do have a lot of fun when I know he's being taken care of.)

----------


## Ianpbaker

Did someone say party. where,when, any sherry?

----------


## barrk

Don't trust him to come to the party Shanea....I'm still waiting for my Winter Warmer!

----------


## Ianpbaker

you just can't trust the mail these day's

(slowly rocking in a chair smoking a pipe)
in my day, a stamp cost 2 and 8, the postman alway's had a smile, thing's were alway's better back then, not like the youth's of today

----------


## smh

Sorry, I don't drink sherry.  I always drink Strawberry Strippers.

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *Did someone say party. where,when, any sherry?*


No sherry Ian..... only beer and other real forms of alcohol  :Wink: 

but parksie's buying.... I'm still mad since he drank all the beer last time....

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by nukem996_ 
> *parksie: dose the "Awww...sweet" mean it was ur baby?
> te he now im 13 more adult jokes.  *


Whoa........nope...not mine  :EEK!: 

If it was mine, do you think I'd have time to come on here and tell rude jokes?  :Wink:

----------


## tumblingdown

I'm winning the post race neked ;-)


td.

----------


## smh

Wow...I think Dennis and I were sharing a brain wave there....

----------


## parksie

Strawberry Strippers?

So how do *those* work?  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Racing naked.....................gives a whole new meaning to wind sprints doesn't it?

----------


## smh

Parksie...how old do you have to be to buy over there?

----------


## nukem996

wish u where all here to have a snow ball fight.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ianpbaker

i'm not fussy, anything remotly alcaholic and i'll drink it

----------


## barrk

meth and sterno right???

----------


## tumblingdown

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *i'm alcaholic, anything remotly fussy and i'll drink it*

----------


## Ianpbaker

That's the way to my heart  :Wink: 

(sip's his trusty southern comfort by his side)

----------


## Ianpbaker

td - your looking for a bruising

(start's sipping his trusty pina colada by his side)

----------


## tumblingdown

Yeah, yeah. You can't touch me, 'cause i'm neked!



td.

----------


## smh

Well, I will see you all tomorrow.  I have to go stick myself in the fryer so that I will have a tan bod for my wedding.

(I actually had someone tell me that I looked like the 'walking dead' before I started tanning again.  I hadn't gotten sun in 2 years because of being pregnant one summer and staying inside with an infant the next summer. )

----------


## barrk

Thanks alot you guys :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ....td and Ian...that was quite a mental picture you just provided me with.................

----------


## Ianpbaker

alway's glad to help Katie.  :Big Grin:   I will get round to scanning a picture of myself, so you can see what a handsome young chappy i am.  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Can't wait...looking forward to it!

----------


## parksie

Well, bye then Shanea...don't get skin cancer or anything  :EEK!: 

*td* -- that's foul  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

ok finally done it. be warned, it might give you nightmares.

----------


## barrk

Hehehe......

----------

You're right.... I'm scared....... I won't be able to sleep for days  :EEK!:

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *td -- that's foul *


Which part Parksie...td posting naked or  touching him?

----------


## parksie

Either, actually  :Wink: 

So why do we have George Clooney here on the forums?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zaphod64831

123 pages....
unbelievable...

----------


## Ianpbaker

glad you like me, some people say i look like a certain some one. Seriously i will scan a picture when i get my hand's on a scanner, unfortunatley i haven't got one here.

you never know i might look like that in 15 years time  :Big Grin: 

Ian

----------


## nukem996

just shovled well snow blowed my grandparents house, its cold out my finger r numb.

----------


## barrk

75 degrees here and loving it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

Don't know what the temp is here  :Frown:

----------

it's too hot in here....

The temperature is good outside(about 34 degrees), but the heat is on and it's about 70 - 80 degress in here....  :Frown:

----------


## Ianpbaker

Right I'm off for a nice hot bath to sooth away my pains. will speak to you all tommorow.

Night all  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Night Ian................have a good soak!

----------


## nukem996

im in an unheated room, well it has one of those things u buy.

----------


## parksie

What things you buy?

----------


## nukem996

an electric heater

----------


## parksie

Same here -- my bedroom's at the top of the house so there's no heating AT ALL and it gets REALLY cold up there in the winter  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

For the first time in weeks it is actually bearable in the office today...probably around 68 degrees or so....it sure hasn't been fun playing the electrical conservation game....they say there isn't really an end in sight so I'm glad the weather has warmed up....definitely improves my disposition!

----------


## John

Oooh - we've almost reached 5000 posts!

John

----------


## barrk

Yep!!!!!!  Unfortunately for us West Coast USers....it will probably happen while I'm tucked safe in bed tonight.......

----------


## barrk

Good night all!  Until tomorrow........and 5000!

----------


## Ianpbaker

Good morning on and all, nice not to have to trek 4 miles to get to work today  :Smilie:

----------

Morning Ian, how are you today? glad to hear u didnt have to walk  :Mad:  i had to  :Frown: 

i finally got my pc working and im taking no chances this time, i have a ghost copy, a Backup burnt to CD's, my HDD is set for mirroring and all my important data is stored on the srver where its backed up  :Big Grin:  bring it on M$!!! hehe

----------

Moning all. How are we today? Morning Ian, Morning Chenko (can I call you Simon?)

Only 90 odd posts to go for 5000. What do you reckon we go for it today?

----------

L

----------

e

----------

t

----------

s

----------

start

----------

as

----------

we

----------

mean

----------

to

----------

go

----------

on

----------


## Ianpbaker

finished yet?

Morning simon, ian.

simon - Not too bad today, aching after yesterday. And it is also the last day of my current contract  :Smilie:  thev'e just dumped me after a month even though they said it would be for 3 month's. The've run out of work for me to do.

no guessing how much work I'm goiing to be doing today  :Big Grin: 

Ian

----------

Good morning (properly this time) IanP. Did you have a good evening? Looking forward to Paris?

----------

> _Originally posted by Behemoth_ 
> *Moning all. How are we today? Morning Ian, Morning Chenko (can I call you Simon?)*


yes of course you can... im ok a little tired thou...

Ian - maybe its coz you do so all your work so fast :Wink:

----------


## Ianpbaker

Not a bad night at all. got home, eat me dinner and craacked open the southern comfort. as for paris, nothing is definate about getting it, but it will be nice if I did.

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *southern comfort.*


lucky B%$*!%$, i love that drink, went mental as my mum likes it too and she had it all!!!  :Mad: 
but theres still the vodka hehe :Big Grin:

----------

southern comfort gets a bit sickly after a while tho doesnt it? I really fancy a nice sweet sherry (Ian - can you recommend anything?)






























just kidding...

----------


## Ianpbaker

I got two litres of it for christmas, as every one I know, know's that it is one of my favorite drink's (apart from sherry of course) and you can get me to do anything if someone buy;s me that  :Big Grin:

----------

Ive not actually drunk Southern comfort for about 2 years. Now Jack Daniels is a different story.

Arbiter brought me a ltr back from holiday last year, and its taking all my willpower not to guzzle it all in one evening - ill just have a little one from time to time...

----------


## Ianpbaker

I've got a 30 year old bottle of single malt whiskey at home. got it as a present from a company. it's 200 odd quid a bottle and is bloody gorgeous, but I can't bring myself to gulping that down either

----------

2 years... u shud be shot... i drink it straight myself :Big Grin:  and u Ian?

----------


## Ianpbaker

it's the only way, any other way is basphemous.

----------

ill have to give it a try sometime. Only problem is Im not made of money...oh, and my health as well!  :Big Grin:

----------

hehe :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

*yawns*

Morning everyone!

----------

howdy parksie. you well?

----------


## Ianpbaker

you better of not just gotten out of bed mike.  :Smilie:

----------

morning parksie!

----------


## parksie

:Big Grin: 

I'm at school at the moment...and it's harder to surf the web than at home because even my modem's faster than this supposed-leased-line. It jams to a halt if 2 people use it at once  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

my skools line worked like there was bout 10 people sharing a 56k modem, and im sure it was!!!

----------

My school has a very fast T3.....

I've gotten about 500k/s off of that thing...  :Big Grin: 

I wonder if they'll let me run a line from it to my house....

----------


## parksie

So....it seems we're near to 5000 posts  :Smilie: 

Wonder who will get it  :Wink:  Definitely not me, because I'll still be slaving away during (I expect) a Physics lesson  :Frown:

----------

I'll be going to school in 15 minutes... so not me  :Frown:

----------

gonna be me

----------

its

----------

going

----------

to

----------

be

----------

me

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

or me. im trying too you know...
Promise me one thing, when we hit 5000, we still keep posting. lets not let this thing fall apart...remember, we're still trying for 1000 pages (eventually)

----------


## Ianpbaker

(Ian start's whistling quitely to him self, whislt setting up 52 browser window's, ready to make a sequential burst)

----------

you

----------

dont

----------

need

----------

more

----------

than

----------

one

----------

browser

----------

:Phehe :Big Grin:

----------

and

----------

theres

----------

no

----------

point

----------

anyway

----------

as

----------

im

----------

gonna

----------

get

----------

the

----------

5000th

----------

post!!

----------

now

----------

i

----------

know

----------

what

----------

to

----------

say

----------

*LAUGHS AT HIMSELF*

----------

23more

----------

22more

----------

21more

----------

20 more

----------

19 more

----------

18 more

----------

17 more

----------

16 more

----------

15 more

----------

14 more

----------

13 more

----------

12 more

----------

11 more

----------

10 more

----------

9 more

----------

8 more!

----------

7 more!

----------

6 more!

----------

5 more!

----------

4 more!

----------

3 more!

----------

1 more!

----------

2 more!

----------

5000 i think!!

----------

5000 i think!! or is it this one

----------

5000 i think!! or maybe this one

----------

meeeee!

----------

*damn*...

----------

I GOT IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin: !!!!!!!! I GOT IT I GOT IT I I I I GOT IT!! SUCK PEOPLE

sorry bit carried away!!
:P

----------

well done simon m8  :Smilie:

----------


## Ianpbaker

Dohh

----------

> _Originally posted by Behemoth_ 
> *well done simon m8 *


Thank you

i filled the whole page 125, but if you notice i went:

3 more!
1 more!
2 more!

hehe!!
ive tried to get this since the 2000th and i have always missed it :Frown:  but i got t=it now :Smilie:

----------

wait for your emails  :Big Grin: 
im out for lunch so i will see you soon

----------

ooh...hes a bugger that simon. my inbox has never been so full - still at least it looks like ive got friends.

----------


## everyone

good morning all

I'm new around here. everyone is alway's asking what does everyone think, so here i am

----------

Behemoth - im the one who postd so i only got like 4  :Big Grin:  hehe

everyone - Hi everyone, and everyone else!! hehe :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

Good afternoon (my time) everyone. how's it going round wherever you are ?

----------


## everyone

every one is alway's asking how every one is, but never asking how everyone is

----------


## Ianpbaker

Only three hours left untill I finish this job, sooooo bored, i'm would be beginning to lose it, if I had something to lose in the first place  :Wink:

----------


## tumblingdown

5000 posts. Quite impressive. Well done all  :Smilie: 


td.

----------


## barrk

Good job!!!  What's the next goal?


Good Morning All!

----------


## Ianpbaker

good morning katie.

your a couple of minutes late today  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

I know...Ian drove me to work today so he could keep the car....never a happy trip for me...I needed to have a cigarette immediately...so I was late!

How are you?

----------


## Ianpbaker

absolutley bored out of my mind. Last day and I've got nothing to do whatsover, apert form sitting here chatting on this site. No change their then

----------


## barrk

What a happy thing that must be....I've worked here since 1988....I'm definitely ready for a change but I'm stuck until the kids all graduate...I don't want to move in the middle of their high school years.

----------


## Ianpbaker

I'm at the completley other end of the spectrum beeing a contractor. I'm avareging about a different company every 3 month's. It's nice in one way that i'm alway's meeting new people and seeing the country. at the moment I'm happy to do this as i'm still relitavely young and i've got no tie down's at the moment. I probably will go permi when I settle doen in a couple of years or so.

Ian

----------


## barrk

I work for a contractor too.  All this means is that they can move me from program to program...I worked at the F-16 for 2 years, then the B-2 and now the F-22 but I'm still with the same contractor...they just sell us to different programs around base when they feel like it.  The down side is they can also let you go any time they want if they don't have a program for you on base....that hasn't happened yet though!

----------

just to let you know (and to add yet another post to this ever growing thread), ive just got back from the hospital, where I had a large metallic foreign body removed from my eye. Quite traumatic...
The local anaesthetic hasnt worn off yet either.
(everyone (and Everyone) laughs at Behemoths floppy face)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

Oh I see, sorry, it took me a couple of read's to understand that. You work for a company that has a contract with the US air force ?

----------


## barrk

Poor Behemoth.....I wouldn't laugh at you

----------


## barrk

Poor Behemoth.....I wouldn't laugh at you

----------


## barrk

Poor Behemoth.....I wouldn't laugh at you

----------


## everyone

They sure do  :Big Grin: 

how are you all, I've just finished for the day, sitting around surfing the net.

----------


## barrk

Wow....what happened there????????  My computer is schizophrenic this morning or something!


Yes, Ian I work for a contractor for the Air Force.

----------

thanks, chuck. Not that I can see you not laughing or anything  :Wink: 

Ironically, it is my right eye that's shut.

 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

BTW Katie (can I call u that?), the next goal is 1000 pages - probably in about 3 years time  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Chuck????????????

----------


## Ianpbaker

Sorry to hear that mate. how did you do it, too busy looking at a pretty women and walked into lamp post?

----------


## Ianpbaker

chuck - a affectionate name for a mate. 

bloody northerners

----------


## barrk

Sure you can call me Katie.  How long do you think it will take to reach 1000 pages....we could start a pool and the winner gets something wonderful......sherry for Ian, vegetables for me...cheese for PJB...whatever!

----------

can I have beer?

Surely, if were all still regulary members when it arrives, there'll be room for all of us on the 1000th page. that'll be nice.

Ian - ive no idea how I did it. i didnt even know it was an "FB" (thats what they call them in hospital you know!) until i got there. possibly earnt it during a drinking contest of which i have no recollection...

----------


## Ianpbaker

behemoth - last year, I was on crutches for two month's becuase of a drinking game. I got so absolutley drunk, couldn't get a taxi, so I walked home. got to the end of my street, got near to the kurb and my left foot slipped off and went like  / off the kurb. The beer numbed the pain and I manged to get home. woke up the next day forgot all about it. Off went my douvet, feet came crashing down on the floor, window went crashing down becuase of my scream and an hour later i was in A&E. broken ankle and a torn ligament. My mates had a great laugh over that,

----------

ouch.  :Frown: 
at least you remember how you got it.
You're ok now though. Aren't you?

----------


## everyone

sound's like it was painful.

what does everyone else do, i'm a professional layabout

----------

"student"
Trust me, the quote marks are necessary...I also do a little data entry and proof reading.

----------


## Ianpbaker

yeah, no permanent damage, but the doctor's said I should be careful with my left foot as it could go quite easy.

----------

that implies many nights down your nice quiet local with a quiet pint and some quiet mates.

Alternatively, a night in with a nice bottle of Harvey's Bristol Cream. 
Mmmm...

----------


## Ianpbaker

bollox to that. what do doctor's know  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

More than us, that's for sure.

Congratulations Simon!!!  :Big Grin: 

(see...I missed it...this is what happens when you have to go to school and learn a load of f*****g useless crap that's never going to help)

----------


## Ianpbaker

afternoon mike

they only said to be careful for about a year and i'm nearly at the end of that time anyway. still, it didn't stop me going out and getting completly plastered

----------

if doctors orders are for you to sit at home with an alcoholic sherry jelly goat (?), I can hardly see you arguing..!

----------


## barrk

Morning Oswald............how goes things?

----------


## Ianpbaker

1/2 hour to go and no more paddington  :Big Grin: , I came back from luch and have been sitting here chatting and nothing else whatsoever

----------


## barrk

I have been documenting code while chatting.....I wonder if it will make any sense when I'm done???

----------


## Ianpbaker

the following function complete's the how many sherries do you have a week ian and making the sub routine complete.

----------


## Ianpbaker

Right I've got to clean up and shutdown my computer before I leave.

I'm only going to be around in the evening's for a little while so if I miss any of you i'll speak to you when I'm back.

by all

----------

bye. im off too now...

----------


## barrk

See ya!!!!  Stay out of trouble....or at least don't get caught!

----------


## nukem996

im off from school today too. the power when out. it just came back on.

----------


## parksie

Lucky you...the rest of us are getting tropical storms in the middle of England  :Confused: 

*Katie* -- I'm fine, how 'bout you? Enjoying the documentation?  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

I'm all right I guess......my daughter has tonsilitis and didn't sleep well last night....so I didn't sleep well either.  She's a pretty sick little babydoll....I wish I was home taking care of her instead of here wasting time on documentation :-(

----------


## parksie

One of my friends has tonsilitis.......but he had his tonsils out years ago  :Confused: 

Weird things happen with the body  :EEK!: 

So you're not allowed any time off to look after your kid? That sounds a bit harsh  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

I get one day per month of leave...since it's only February and I took one day off sick last month I don't have any leave built up yet.  It is pretty harsh!  My husband stayed home with her yesterday but today she's on her own.

----------


## nukem996

every one in my school is sick or has been sick.

----------


## smh

The really nice thing about my job is that if my son is sick, I can dial in from home and work.  I only have to take sick days if I am sick myself.

----------


## barrk

Good for you.........I'm jealous

----------


## nukem996

when i get sick for one day at my school it takes a week to make everything up. i hate it.

----------


## parksie

I was away for 3 days last week and missed an entire chapter  :EEK!:

----------


## barrk

Are you all over it now Mike?

----------


## parksie

No, but catching up.

I had to learn about proof by induction, complex numbers, friction, frameworks, and moments in 2 days.

 :Confused:  is way too optimistic  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

Good luck!

----------


## parksie

Thanks...I have the feeling I'm going to need it  :Smilie:

----------


## smh

I'm going to go and fake bake again.  See you all tomorrow!

----------


## parksie

Bye bye!  :Smilie:

----------


## nukem996

my friend got on my computer and changed my aim profile so it was really sick. gggggrrrrrrrrrrrr if any of u read it im sry that u had to see that. sad how i found out, an enemy from school looked at it and called me a sick basted. well i had to find out some how.

----------

Im back, how are you all? well who evas on that is?  :Smilie:

----------

Well im off now, so take care and i will speak to you all soon,
Night...

----------


## Dim

Woa...last time i was here we were at about 3k posts and now it's 5000+....want to read the posts but afraid it will take a bit too much time. Nice to see this thread still growing.

Laterz,
D!m

----------

Morning all!!

and thank you for that screen shot :Wink:  upload it to let every one else see  :Big Grin:

----------

morning all. morning simon. u all ok?

----------


## faisalkm

Can

----------

Morning Behemoth, im ok, and u? everything is fine this morning cept i have a little problem, i know i know this is chit chat but still...

when i select a value from a Combo box the value changes the contents of the combo box it self, i want the Selected value to stay in the combobox.text after it being selected but when the combobox contents change it changes another combo box and when that combo box changes it clear the combo.text value in the first to nothing????


the code is a little messy as ive been playing with it, i can upload the whole program if required but this will need a few extra controls.


```
Private Sub cboCalDept_Change()
fraDetails.Caption = DETAIL_CAPTION & cboCalDept.Text
If DeptExists2() <> True Then Exit Sub
If cboCalDept = DEPT_CAPTION Then Exit Sub

Call FillCombo(cboCalDept, cboCalEmployee, False)
End Sub

Private Sub cboCalDept_Click()
Call cboCalDept_Change
End Sub

Private Sub cboCalEmployee_Change()
If EmployeeExists2() <> True Then Exit Sub
If cboCalDept = EMPLOYEE_CAPTION Then Exit Sub
Call FillCombo(cboCalDept, cboCalEmployee, True)
End Sub

Private Sub cboCalEmployee_Click()
Call cboCalEmployee_Change
End Sub

Sub FillCombo(sDept As String, sEmployee As String, bEmployeeSelected As Boolean)
Dim DB As Database
Dim RS As Recordset
Dim sSQL As String
Dim iCount As Integer
Dim X As Integer

Set DB = DAO.OpenDatabase(DBpath, False, False, ";pwd=" & DBpassword)
sSQL = "SELECT * FROM employee WHERE dept = '" & cboCalDept & "'"
Set RS = DB.OpenRecordset(sSQL)

Select Case bEmployeeSelected
    Case True
        Dim sLastEmployee
        sLastEmployee = cboCalEmployee.Text
        sSQL = "SELECT * FROM employee WHERE employee = '" & cboCalEmployee & "'"
        Set RS = DB.OpenRecordset(sSQL)
        cboCalDept.Text = RS!dept
        cboCalEmployee.Text = sLastEmployee
    Case False
        cboCalEmployee.Clear
        sSQL = "SELECT * FROM employee WHERE dept = '" & cboCalDept & "'"
        Set RS = DB.OpenRecordset(sSQL)
        RS.MoveLast
        RS.MoveFirst
        iCount = RS.RecordCount
        Do Until X = iCount
            cboCalEmployee.AddItem RS!employee
            RS.MoveNext
            X = X + 1
        Loop
        cboCalEmployee.Text = cboCalEmployee.List(0)
        
    Case Else
        MsgBox "Unexpected Error! Please contact your system administrator", vbExclamation, "Error"
End Select
End Sub
```

Thanks
Simon

----------

Dont worry i have it working now :Wink: 

Ive just got a new account manager at PCworld (its a bloody man arrrgghhh) and i got somit really dodgy attached to a email from him...let me know wat u think.

----------


## barrk

Good morning everyone!

----------

hi babe. U ok?

----------


## barrk

Yep..thanks for asking.  I got a little more sleep last night.  My husband is staying home with my daughter today so at least I know she won't be alone.

How's your day so far?

----------

you really dont want to know. Ive got to put this horrible ointment in my eye after yesterday. I've taken to calling it satan's snot (well actually something a little more tasteless that im not prepared to divulge in here). Im bored, tired and depressed. but lets not bring everybody else down...

I'm fine thank you...

----------


## barrk

Sorry to hear about the eye.   Have you made up a good story about how it happened yet....you could get really creative.

----------

it quite cool to tell people i had a chunk of metal removed (cos thats what it was - and it had started to rust!), but if you've got any cooler stories, let me know.

----------


## smh

Hi all...

We got ANOTHER 9 inches of snow last night, and they said that the worst is to come tonight.  I tried to get my son out to his daycare this morning, and had to turn around.  When I got back on the main road, a semi-truck passed me in oncoming traffic and blew up so much snow and the truck behind the first truck almost ran into me head on because he couldn't see though the blowing snow. I amazingly found a backup daycare only about 15 blocks from where I work.

So, it's been quite an interesting morning for me.

(I'm exhausted already)

----------

i always forget its only morning now for our cousins across the pond. hi anyway. its 3:40pm here. and im tired.

----------


## barrk

Were you climbing Everest in a blinding snow storm and hammering in a piton into a ledge and unbeknownst to you a shard of metal sheared off and was left in your eye? It was discovered just in the nick of time by a beautiful woman who was gazing deeply into your eyes in a moment of passion or you would have lost  your sight. That would be pretty cool!

----------


## barrk

Good morning Shanea.  Sounds like you should have stayed home with a fire and a nice big cup of coffee!

----------

is that believable enough?
do i need more evidence? a beautiful woman perhaps>

----------


## smh

I wish I could have stayed home, but they are starting testing on my project in 1 1/2 weeks and I have a lot left to do yet.  If I stay home and dial in, I get distracted way to easily.  The computer is in the activity room in the basement right next to the TV.

----------


## barrk

I'm sure there must be some beautiful woman around you that would cooroborate your story!  Don't you think it's much more exciting than "I don't know how it got in there"?

----------

here's a more surreal one.

I discovered yesterday that I am an android. The past 2 decades plus I have been living under the mistaken believe that I was organic like the rest of you. I now know that is not true. Not only am I a man made bi-product of the technological age, my structure is decaying. My optical organs are rusting, and I am preparing myself for recycling.
A sad, sad life...

----------


## barrk

I don't know if it's any more believable than mine but it is definitely cooler!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'd stick with that one!

----------

mind you, i could be a mountain-climbing dying android with a beautiful woman...

possibly a little over the top?

----------


## barrk

The story just keeps getting better!

----------

im thinking of writing the screenplay...wanna be my casting director?

I wanna play myself. if ive not been deconstructed for scrap by then

----------


## barrk

Sure!!!  Sounds like fun!  We could make a billion or two and then buy out Microsoft...what do you think?

----------

fantastic...

where do we start then?

----------


## smh

You could be a mountain climbing dying andriod that saves the beautiful lady from dying on the mountain.  In the process of saving the lady, a huge rock falls on you and crushes your body.  Your head is still OK, and beings as you saves the woman's life, they build you a new and improved buff body.  The woman loves your new body so much she runs away with you.

I should have wrote a book.  

Ha Ha

----------

thats as maybe, but the damage from the rock has caused irrepairable damage to my eyes. they're rusting and going blind...
Thats the emotional bit taken care of then...

----------


## smh

At the last minute, they come up with a new way to replace your eyeballs with new eyeballs that have x-ray vision.  (You always wanted blue eyes anyway...they drive the girls crazy.)

----------

whats wrong with my deep brown eyes?

----------


## smh

****Editting last comment****

*At the last minute, they come up with a new way to replace your eyeballs with new eyeballs that have x-ray vision and can change to any color you want anytime you want.  This will help you change disguises easily as your new career as a spy.*

----------

Ok, smh, your my screenwriter then.
Katie - any news on the cast?

----------


## smh

Do I get to write smutty stuff?

----------

do you _want_  to write smutty stuff?

----------


## smh

Not too smutty....but I don't know of many best sellers out there without some smutty stuff.

----------

well, i think you'll have to mail it to me then...if you leave it out in the forum, who knows who'll get they're hands on it. remember most of the kids in here _are_ minors...

----------


## smh

I won't right _ that_  smutty!

----------


## smh

Ooops! Write not right.  Where is my head today?

----------

well, im off home in 5 mins, so can you come up with anything award winning for me by then?

----------


## smh

Great minds take longer than five minutes to make a work of art!  It would take me at least six minutes.

Ha Ha

I try to throw something together for tomorrow.  Have a good night!

----------


## smh

Somebody give me some names to use for the cast members.

----------

oh well, nice try.

Katies sorting out casting. speak to her.

See you all tomorrow...

----------


## barrk

I hate it when work gets in the way of fun...don't you.

Anyway, I'm back just in time for the star of our drama to leave.  Have a nice evening B and I'll keep working on the cast list!

----------


## smh

It's pretty sad that my mind can wander so far from what I am doing that I have half of the play all jumbled in my mind already.

----------


## Ianpbaker

evening all  :Smilie: 

I've already got my new job set up and I start monday. I'ts actually doing vb for a change instead of my usual web stuff. This means i'm not guaranteed to have web access, so I still might not be able to have fun on here during the day  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

Not good........Although I am very happy for you about your new job.....you will be missed greatly!  You can still chat with us from home though right?????

----------


## Ianpbaker

thabk you for those kind word's katie  :Big Grin: 

Yeah, I'll still be around in the evening's (most anyway) as I'm not working away from home  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

I meant every word of it....I would really miss you!  Will you be going to Paris with this position or is it a new one?

----------


## parksie

Evening all!

Ian -- so you're off to Paris?

----------


## barrk

Good morning Parksie......how are you?

----------


## smh

Hi Parksie.

I just ran next door to the grocery store to get a yummy hot Italian dip for lunch....AND ITS SNOWING AGAIN!

Will it ever stop?

There is a saying:

"Little flakes big snow, big flakes little snow"

Mother nature needs to decide what she's doing, because this morning it was little flakes.  Now its big flakes.  They are about the size of a penny now.  I WANT SPRING TO GET HERE!

(If you can't tell, I am very burnt out on snow. He He)

----------


## Jeff_1

*Stumbles into the lead*

Katie?

Have you ever seen a movie called "A bronx tale"?

The reaon i ask is because of your signature about the 20$..in the movie there is a part that is similar to what is said in your signature.

----------


## Ianpbaker

Sorry about the delay, a mate just came round for a quick chat.

no, as it turn's out i'm not going to paris.

As I might of explained before, I'm not actually a freelance contractor. I work for a company here in hasting's that contract's me out to everybody. The company basically trains new people, who sign there life away to work for them for a set amount of time. there is about 150 people like me employed by them to do the same thing. I went down this route because I needed a way to get into the IT market and this seemed the easiest way. i've only got to work for them for another 10 month's and then i can do what ever I like.

As well as doing this, they have also become a software house and a microsoft certified partner and are growing quite a large client list of big companies.

So going back to today, I go into the office's and my boss grab's me into the office and ask's wether I want to work on a new project for 3 month's in house. So I think to myself hmmm, Either get a new contract somewhere  where I have to travel to or stay away to do my work, or get up at 8 and have a 15 min car drive to get to my offices. No guessing what I said.  :Big Grin: 

But the only downside is that when in-house, they don't normally give you net access unless you need it, so as i said, I might not be round here during the day

Ian

----------


## barrk

Sounds like a dream...no commute!

Jeff...yep I've seen the Bronx Tale...

Is anyone else having trouble with posting today?

----------


## smh

I'm having a lot easier time posting today than I did yesterday.  Yesterday I was having big problems until about 3.

----------


## Ianpbaker

yeah, i'm having problem's 
can't seem to post anything at all  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

Nope. No joy posting here  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

still can't post here

----------


## barrk

It takes two or three tries complete with server not responding errors etc.  A real pain in the arse.........but worth it to chat with such charming gentlemen!

----------


## parksie

Ian == gentleman
Parksie == psycho violentman  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

your too kind katie  :Smilie: 

Right, I'm off to sign up for the local gymn. I'm not fat but i'm not that healthy either and as I haven't got load's of travelling to do now, i've will have the energy left to work out. Watch out jean claude van damme, here come's Ian  :Wink: 

speak to you soon

Ian

----------


## smh

I am not a gentleman....

----------


## barrk

Night Ian.....BTW I've heard VanDamme is about 5'5"....are you short too?

----------


## barrk

sorry....but you can be charming!

----------


## smh

Well, thank you.

----------


## Ianpbaker

No, i'm 6ft tall (182 cm)

ok then watch out Arnie  :Big Grin: 

BYE

----------


## parksie

I'm frustrated because I'm 5'11" and a half...  :Frown: 
Not managed to make it to that magic 6'.

----------


## barrk

Don't worry Mike...you'll probably get there!

----------


## smh

I made it to 5' 7", but now I'm 5'6".  Does that make any sense to anyone?  I lost that inch during my pregnancy.  I hope I don't loose another inch with the second kid.

----------


## barrk

I only made it to 5'3".  All my kids including my 14 year old are taller than me.

----------


## parksie

Well...if you have 66 more children you'll be invisibly small  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I only made it to 5'3".  All my kids including my 14 year old are taller than me.*


Well...you're taller than my mum - she's 5'2.5"  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Cool.........at least I'm taller than somebody!

----------


## smh

I'm the tallest except for my dad and my little sister.  My dad only has me beat my one inch. My sister is 5' 8 1/2" and she's only 15. We have no idea where her height came from.  I always tell her that she's the mailman's kid.

----------


## parksie

Say, for your photo next to the flag, were you standing on a box or anything?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

Ian, Travis and my husband are all the exact same height.....I don't think Travis is done yet though.

----------


## barrk

Nope...no box.  Why?  Do I look tall????????????????

----------


## parksie

Nope...just wondering  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Darn it!  I thought maybe there was something to like about that picture.

----------


## parksie

Well...gotta go now -- better do some work before my dad gets back from parents' evening and crucifies me  :EEK!: 

See you all later! (If I'm still intact  :Wink: )

----------


## barrk

Good night...and good luck!

----------


## smh

Goodbye Parskie!

Katie...any news on the casting yet?

----------


## barrk

Not yet......I think of something this afternoon!  Gotta go eat some lunch!  See ya soon.

----------


## smh

Have a good lunch!

----------


## barrk

Thanks, Shanea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a good one...nice and full now......made me sleepy though!

----------


## nukem996

im back!!!!  :Smilie:  im almost done with the winamp m3u reader. im thinking of makeing an ocx out of it and putting it on the web for u all to enjoy.  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Sounds good!

----------

I'm a little late in that conversation.... but I'm 6' 1"

And I don't think I've finished growing yet either  :EEK!: 

my mom is only about 5' 1.5"

----------


## nukem996

ill post when im done, and a link to my web site(ive dont nothing on it, and my old one that last time i did anything to it was two years ago) to down load it.

----------


## barrk

I'm not really crazy about being vertically challenged but since there isn't anything I can do about it and Tom doesn't seem to mind (although he does tease me about it sometimes) I guess I'll just have to deal with it!

----------

Fred had a very small *****, but he and his wife notice it is growing more everyday, eventually, when it hangs down to his knee's, they go to the doctors to see if Fred can get an operation, his wife asked the doctor "How long is he going to be on cruches?", the doctor replied "why would he need cruches?", the wife said "you are going to lengthen his legs, *aren't you?*"

hehehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## smh

Wear shoes with chunky heels.  It gives me another inch or two.  I like being able to look people in the eye when I talk to them.  At work here though, I do have a small problem with that as the majority of the people on my Software Development team are about 6' 5".  There are only 2 girls here (and one of them is me.)

----------


## nukem996

u sick basterd!!!  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

I do wear tall shoes most of the time...but it doesn't help a lot since I'd need another foot of height to really look most of the engineers in the eye.

----------


## nukem996

im programing the m3u thing. AND THE ****** ******* PROGRAMERS WHO MADE THE LIST FILE REALLY ****** UP!!!!!! it takes out parts of the location, and it has titles for most of the files, but not all. ggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrr. . . its such a pain in the ass.

----------


## barrk

Very cute Dennis.........I too would insist on the crutches!

----------


## nukem996

im in 7th grade and im as tall or taller then most adults.

----------


## parksie

What's 7th grade?

----------


## barrk

Middle school...


Elementary School
Kindergarten
1st grade
2nd grade
3rd grade
4th grade
5th grade

Middle School
6th grade
7th grade
8th grade

High School
9th grade (freshman)
10th grade (sophomore)
11th grade (junior)
12th grade (senior)

Then on to college or university!

----------


## parksie

Okay...so add 6 to get the age  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

That works most of the time but if your birthday is before November you can start at five after that you start at six.

----------


## parksie

We start at 5 anyway, and some at 4...so we're a year earlier than you lot  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

The strange thing is...I think it differs from state to state.

----------


## parksie

Bizarre  :EEK!: 

Anyway, I'm tired so I'm going to bed now  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

Have a good night!

----------


## parksie

Yep...will try and get some sleep for the first time this century  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And I'm still intact after parents' evening so that's not all bad  :Cool:

----------


## barrk

Glad to hear it!!!!!!  Have a nice rest.....dream of wonderful things!

----------


## parksie

I must be turning into Harry because a few days ago I dreamt I kicked the s**t out of one of my teachers  :Confused: 

Although we both actually hate each other...so...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anyway, this is my last post, so

NIGHT EVERYONE!!!  :Smilie:

----------

Morning All!!!

I got the office to myself for today and tommorow as my boss is out all day  :Big Grin:  so im gonna be busy working *LAUGHS*

----------


## CyberSurfer

Morning All.....

----------

Morning Jonathan, How are you this morning?

----------

morning all.
My email didnt tell me i had anything to read in here. whoops.
How is everyone?

BTW my girlfriend tells my im 6'3", I have no idea. definitely over 6' though.

----------


## CyberSurfer

M' fine...College was shut for 2 days due to snow, and there are only two people (including me) in class just now...How about you? (Both Simon and Behemoth)

----------

not bad. eye's getting better...

----------

Jon: Im fine thanx... got a cold from last night but besides that im cool, there was no internet connection for some reason  :Mad:  so i was quite pissed off hehe  :Big Grin: 

Behemoth: wats up with your eye? oh i remember dont worry, hope it gets better soon thou.

----------


## CyberSurfer

Good good.....Being ill is neverevereverever plesent!

----------

but it usually gives you a cool story to tell (and sympathy from the _ladies_)

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Smilie:  I'm sure there was no alterior motive in that last statement...  :Wink:

----------

and time off work :Wink:

----------


## CyberSurfer

I wouldn't know, being unemployed and a student...  :Frown:

----------

time off college :Wink: ...there

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Big Grin:  Now that I can relate to!

----------

:Big Grin: so wat you do at college then?

----------


## CyberSurfer

HNC Computing at the mo'...For next year, I've applied for a BSc(Hons) Computer Science at the University of Kent at Canterbury...Still waiting to hear back..

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *HNC Computing*


i was gonna be doing that but they wouldnt let me as i wasnt 18 :Frown:  but now i do two courses in the evenings, ASP (big pile of shyte) and VB, im now in the advanced group, they wudnt let me go straigth into it as they wanted me to do the beginning crap, but after two sessions i was told i could go up to the ADV group  :Big Grin:  which ive only been at a months worth outa 3 months :Big Grin:  wasnt my falt the lorry really hit me  :Big Grin:  (i did no lie)
Were doing ****y ADO at the moment, i to program DB, but i hate ADO (i program DAO)

----------


## CyberSurfer

Weird...I started my HNC at 17....

----------

BASTARDS!!! well im gonna try again when im 17 any way... im out for lunch so ill see you later, take care
cya!*WAVES then walks into a lamppost* ARGGHH!!

 :Big Grin: 


oh and how do i get the mail to command working in my signiture?

----------


## CyberSurfer

use [ email ] address [ /email ] (without the tag spaces)...

ie..

jonathan@cybernet-x.org.uk

----------

dohh, i should av just guessed that, so hows the weather? typical british question heh? av u heard about all these new flood warning especally in the south-east, does it eva stop raining?

----------


## CyberSurfer

No rain up here, just lotsa snow! And more snow... In fact, it's just started snowing again!

----------

and thats why the rivers are starting to flood down ere hehe :Big Grin: 

...I'm bored! nuthing to do...


BTW how do i call a form from another project in a project group?

----------


## CyberSurfer

I'm afraid I have no clue! Never used project groups before....Just finished IsBritishDate, though, works magic!

----------

cool... thou how do you tell if somit like 04/04/01 is british or american? im only using a group project as i want a few of my programs to run in a MDI form, is it possible to Shell a EXE and run it in a MDI form? i wouldnt think so my self, dya mind me having a look at your IsBritishDate Function?

----------


## CyberSurfer

04/04/01 doesn't matter, coz even if it was switched round it would still be the same date...

Here is my function, sorry about all the comments (required to write them by the tutor), and sorry if it is written a bit crappily as well..



```
Public Function IsBritishDate(ByVal vntDate As Variant) As Boolean

Dim digits() As String
Dim counter As Integer
Dim checkvar As Integer
Dim lastvar As String
Dim slastvar As String
Dim instances As Integer
Dim day As Integer
Dim month As Integer

'Checks to see if there is any actual data to check
If vntDate = "" Then
    IsBritishDate = False
    Exit Function
End If
'End date check

' Checks to see if there are any "/" characters in the date string
checkvar = InStr(1, vntDate, "/") ' Looks for the first instance of "/"

If checkvar = 0 Then ' If none were found
    IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
    Exit Function
End If
'End "/" Check"

' Check if the date string is longer than 10 digits
If Len(vntDate) > 10 Then
    IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
    Exit Function
End If
'End 10 digit check

'Checks to see if there are more than two "/" in the date string
For counter = 1 To Len(vntDate) + 1
    If Right(Left(vntDate, counter), 1) = "/" Then
        instances = instances + 1
    End If
Next counter

If instances > 2 Then
    IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
    Exit Function
End If
'End two "/" check

'Splits up date string into an array.
ReDim digits(Len(vntDate))

For counter = 1 To Len(vntDate)
    digits(counter) = Mid(vntDate, counter, 1)
Next counter
'End Split

'Checks specific digits, adding "0" where appropriate
'IsNumeric checks to see if the specified variable holds a valid number.
'"<>" means NOT EQUAL TO

If digits(2) = "/" Then
    digits(1) = "0" & digits(1)
End If

If IsNumeric(Val(digits(3))) And digits(3) <> "0" And digits(4) = "/" Then
    digits(3) = "0" & digits(3)
End If

If IsNumeric(Val(digits(4))) And Not IsNumeric(digits(3)) And digits(5) = "/" Then
    digits(4) = "0" & digits(4)
End If

lastvar = digits(UBound(digits))
slastvar = digits(UBound(digits) - 1)

If Len(lastvar) = 1 And slastvar = "/" Then
    lastvar = "0" & lastvar
    digits(UBound(digits)) = lastvar
End If
'End Check
    
    
vntDate = "" ' Sets vntDate to ""

'Joins up array to form new "vntDate"
For counter = 1 To UBound(digits)
    vntDate = vntDate & digits(counter)
Next counter
'End Join

' If the the four digits which would form the day and month are numeric, then put those values into the specified variables.
If IsNumeric(Mid(vntDate, 1, 2)) And IsNumeric(Mid(vntDate, 4, 2)) Then
    day = Mid(vntDate, 1, 2)
    month = Mid(vntDate, 4, 2)
Else ' Otherwise
    IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
    Exit Function ' Exit the current function
End If
'End day and month check

'Splits up date string into an array.
ReDim digits(Len(vntDate))

For counter = 1 To Len(vntDate)
    digits(counter) = Mid(vntDate, counter, 1)
Next counter
'End Split

' If the "/" symbols are in the right place
If digits(3) <> "/" Or digits(6) <> "/" Then
    IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
    Exit Function
End If
' End Check

'Performs a precautionary check on the month and day digits, and returns a "False" value if the conditions are not met.
If month > 12 Then
    IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
    Exit Function
End If

If day > 31 Then
    IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
    Exit Function
End If
'End Precautionary Check

'Checks the month variable, and performs a check on the day variable accordingly.
Select Case month

Case 1
    If day > 31 Then
        IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
        Exit Function
    End If
    
Case 2
    If day > 29 Then
        IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
        Exit Function
    End If

Case 3
    If day > 31 Then
        IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
        Exit Function
    End If

Case 4
    If day > 30 Then
        IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
        Exit Function
    End If

Case 5
    If day > 31 Then
        IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
        Exit Function
    End If

Case 6
    If day > 30 Then
        IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
        Exit Function
    End If

Case 7
    If day > 31 Then
        IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
        Exit Function
    End If

Case 8
    If day > 31 Then
        IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
        Exit Function
    End If

Case 9
    If day > 30 Then
        IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
        Exit Function
    End If

Case 10
    If day > 31 Then
        IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
        Exit Function
    End If

Case 11
    If day > 30 Then
        IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
        Exit Function
    End If

Case 12
    If day > 31 Then
        IsBritishDate = False ' Return a false value for the function
        Exit Function
    End If

End Select
'End Month, Day check

IsBritishDate = True ' All the above tests have been passed, the input data is a valid date, so return a "True" value for this function.

End Function
```

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *04/04/01 doesn't matter, coz even if it was switched round it would still be the same date...*


ok wat about 04/05/01??? lol

----------


## CyberSurfer

The function would take that to mean 4th of May, 2001. The program clearly asks you to enter dates as dd/mm/yy. However, I'm sure someone'll manage to do it wrong  :Stick Out Tongue:  <siiiiiigh!>

----------


## barrk

Morning gentlemen!

----------


## CyberSurfer

Hi Katie! How are things in sunny Cali? Not 6 inches deep in snow, I bet!

----------


## barrk

Nope...no snow but only 20 degrees....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

You have 6" of snow???????

----------


## chrismitchell

This thread must be the longest thread on the site... 

Hello by the way.

----------

hi katie - hows it going?

----------


## CyberSurfer

20 DEGREES! It's 0 outside here!  :Frown:  We have 6 inches of snow, a ton of roads are blocked, college has been closed for the last two days, and there are only two people (including me) in today!

Wish I was over in California!


And yes, chrismitchell, this is indeed the longest thread on the site  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Come on over!  The more the merrier....except be prepared for electricity shortages....

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Smilie:  I'll take a torch...

----------

Morning, how are you?

----------


## barrk

What's new with you all???

I'm fine.............(at least that's what my husband tells me)

----------


## CyberSurfer

I'm wishing I was somewhere hot...

Apart from that, 2nd semester of my course has started, and I'm still hugely happy with life in general.....

You??

----------


## barrk

I'm VERY content with my life in general..... :-)


my daughter is still pretty sick so it's not as happy as it could be right now though.  I'm taking her back to the doctor this afternoon.....hopefully, they'll fix her up soon :-(

----------


## CyberSurfer

Hope she gets better soon  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Thanks............I hate seeing her sick.....I miss seeing her smile...........

----------


## CyberSurfer

Yeah  :Frown: 

Anyhoo, I'm off home now, so I'll maybe speak to y'all later tonight, or tomorrow..

----------

wow..it  must be cool being a mum...

or even a human at all  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

Bye Jonathan...

It is pretty cool being a mom most of the time.

Behemoth  are you not human??

----------

cya ya <fill with people who are leaving>

who are leaving then?

----------

no, im a mountain climbing android...remember  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

How could I forget................what was I thinking?

How's the eye anyway?

----------

very sore. I'm not sure this ointment stuff's doing me any good.  - chloramphenicol...anyone heard of it?

----------


## barrk

Haven't heard of it.  I've decided that most doctors are crap anyway.  Erin (my daughter) has been sick for over a week and isn't better...the doctors just keep throwing antibiotics at her but nothing seems to work....I wish I was that overpaid for being incompetent!...oh wait..maybe I am ;-)

----------

antibiotics are becoming less and less useful because of doctors like that!

whats the matter with your daughter anyway?

----------


## barrk

She has tonsilitis.  They want to take them out but have to get them "healthy" first.  She is just miserable.  I know she's not a baby anymore but I still feel that I should be able to make her feel better.

----------


## smh

6 inches of snow!   We had 9 yesterday when I woke up.  We got another 3 last night.  And it's snowing now with an estimated 3 - 5 left to go. I can't believe they called the college's off for 6 inches of snow!

----------

> _Originally posted by Behemoth_ 
> *chloramphenicol...*


aint that somit they use for engines behemoth? :Big Grin: hehe

Hey all, how are ya?

----------


## smh

OK...

A further update on South Dakota weather.  We have already gotten five inches today, so their 3 - 5 inches was a bunch of bull.  It doesn't look like it's going to stop either.  I think I may be stuck at home tomorrow.  (That makes me sooooo upset!)

----------


## parksie

Well...then you can come on here and chat to us  :Big Grin:

----------


## smh

OK...sounds good to me.

----------


## parksie

Oops...forgot!

Evening everyone!  :Big Grin: 
Bit later here tonight as I had a concert to do  :EEK!:

----------


## smh

Well, just as you get here, I am going to leave

Nothing personal....

But I would like to make it home tonight.  With the weather here, I have to get going very soon.

----------


## parksie

Hehe....course not  :Wink: 

Hope you get home intact / at all  :EEK!:

----------


## smh

Me too.  I have the 4-wheel drive truck today, so I should be just fine.

Goodbye!

----------


## parksie

Bye!

Hmmm...where's everyone else?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *Super Sniper*

Up Up Up!!!! ^^^^^^
                     ||||||||||||

----------


## *Super Sniper*

Damn didn't work right

Guess i'll have to do it the hard way...











































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Long enough yet?

----------


## parksie

Hey there stranger!

Haven't seen you around much  :Wink:

----------


## nukem996

in my area its
preschool

grade school

kindergarden
1st
2nd
3rd
4th

middle school
5th
6th
7th (thats my grade)
8th

high school
9th
10th
11th
12th

collage

----------


## nukem996

when i first came to school i feel asleep during the morning anousments, as i usally do. then i went to my specal, i noticed it was really cold and every one was were jackets as i started to really wake up i got cold. my techer told us, THAT IT WAS 50 DEGREES!!!!!! so the entre moring i had to were my jacket. then i did all this work. and finnaly went home. but i had to goto the doctor, he had to take blood, DAMN IT!!!! then i had to go shoping and i finnaly got home at 6pm.

----------


## barrk

Is anybody out there?

----------

yep...

----------

How's it going Katie?

----------


## barrk

How are you doing this evening?

----------


## barrk

I'm doing CRAPPY!  I took Erin to the doctor today and on the way back to work the fan belt broke and I'm sitting here waiting for a ride home since I'm stranded.

----------

I'm fine....
The valentines dance is tomorow evening(from 8 to 11:30)... and the science fair is at like 7:30am the next day....... gonna be really tired.....  :Embarrassment:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I'm doing CRAPPY!  I took Erin to the doctor today and on the way back to work the fan belt broke and I'm sitting here waiting for a ride home since I'm stranded.*



That is pretty crappy....
I hope you find a ride soon Katie...

----------


## barrk

Good for you...are you ready for an nice evening with Amanda?

----------

Yes  :Big Grin: 

I hope she's ready for a nice evening with me...  :Embarrassment:

----------

Bye Katie,

getting kicked off the computer by my brother....  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

Just charm her the way you do all of us here and you're home free!


My husband is coming to rescue me as soon as he can get home so I'm not stranded forever!

----------


## barrk

Bye!

----------

I don't think she'll appreciate some of my jokes..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


See ya Katie

----------


## nukem996

yawn. . .
i hate studing for this sci test!!!!!

----------

Morning all humans and non-humans!

chenko == non-human (as he got outa bed  :Big Grin: )

----------


## CyberSurfer

Morning Simon (and anyone else about this early)! I'm in for a fun day today! My software development lecturer is off sick, and the stand-in lecturer only knows COBOL, so I'll have to lend a huge hand. Then, I'm going home at lunchtime  :Smilie:

----------

morning Jonathan

i think im gonna go home lunch time and get back in bed!!!
i cycled down to work this morning, and at 40Mph in near enough sub-zero temps your ears to tend to wanna fall off!!!

so hows the weather n all?

----------

HAHA just found out that the receptionist had a car crash, teach em to laugh at MY misfortunes, hope she gets a twisted spine and she how she likes it  :Big Grin:  im mean aint i, but its not funny <takes a deep breath to start laughing again>  :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberSurfer

T' weathers not actually not too bad....Still a lotta snow, though, but it's sunny now  :Smilie:

----------

The sky is clear blue here!!! the sun isnt shining that bright, the only reason it is cold is the god damn wind!

probaly why im so AWAKE, nope i lie i cud sleep all day  :Big Grin:  acctually my boss is out i think i will :Wink:

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Smilie:

----------

*YAWNS AND MOVES THE KEYBOARD OUT THE WAY* (i dont want that to happen again  :Wink: )

----------


## ghost ryder

whats up people??

----------

Morning Ryder,
nothing much, just dissin' the weather... and yourself?

----------


## ghost ryder

yeah, the weather sucks here 2, i'm at skool supposedly workin (but i'm not gonna bother)

----------

like always  :Wink:  so wat part of the UK you from stranger?

----------

morning, all. sorry I had to rush off yesterday - if anyone speaks to katie before me, apologise for me having to rush off and ignore her.

----------

morning simon.

----------

Morning behemoth, how are you?

----------

not so bad. U?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Morning Behemoth...

----------

Im ok, a little tired like always :Frown:

----------


## nukem996

just woke up. u ppl dont know what ur talking about AND ILL KEEP ****ING SAYING THAT!!!!!! I GOT ALL MY IDEAS FROM PPL WHO'VE BEEN ON THE NET LONGER THEN ALL OF U!!!!!

----------

what are you talking - no *SHOUTING* about?

----------

behemoth: i think hes a bit pissed off  :Big Grin: 

nukem: if you belive them just because theyve been round longer, i think that makes you gulible... ive been round since the old 14.4k modems and less, just because IBM have been round for a long time doesnt mean all the employees are!

----------

nukem - its not important who knows what and whos better than anyone else, thats the whole point of community. people come in here and share their knowledge with everyone else. Those people then go on and share their knowledge and so on. Its beneficial to everybody involved. If you start getting upset because somebosy has corrected your mistake, you'll never learn anything.

chill out... :Smilie:

----------


## smh

The snow has finally stopped here.  The wind chill is 40 below this morning though. All of the driveways look like tunnels with the sides about 10 feet high.

----------


## smh

Oh, yeah...

Good Morning All!


ITS FRIDAY!

----------


## simonm

Oh, I guess I am...

----------

> _Originally posted by smh_ 
> *The snow has finally stopped here.  The wind chill is 40 below this morning though. All of the driveways look like tunnels with the sides about 10 feet high.*


COOL id love to see that!

Morning, how are you? (ignore the weather in ur relpy :Big Grin: )

----------


## smh

Hey, it's Friday, and I have plans to go out and do a bit of drinkin' tonight, so I'm ready to go today.  And...it's not snowing anymore, so everybody is a bit happier around here.

----------

hey babe - how's it going..?

----------


## smh

Slow...I just started working, so I have the whole day ahead of me.  All I can think about is going out and relaxing tonight, so it's hard to get going.  Hopefully the day will go fast.  I suppose your day is almost over, huh?

----------

well ive only 2hours left at work  :Big Grin: ... the weekend starts here!!!

----------


## smh

It's only 9 AM here.  (pouting....)

----------

Dont worry you will be fine, it starting to slow down and get real boring here!  :Frown: 

<<<<check my new avitari!!!

----------


## barrk

Morning all!

----------


## smh

That's a cool avitari.  Mine's pretty boring, but I haven't had any time to work on it.  Every night when I'm home, I'm working on finishing up plans for the wedding.

----------


## smh

Morning Katie!  How's your day going?

----------

Morning!! how are you?

smh... good good, i quite like yours, its cool, my original was too big a file so i had to cut out every other frame  :Frown:  but it will do for now

----------


## barrk

I really like your new avatar too Chenko...v.cool!

My day is going okay so far.....really too early to tell.  I need more coffee before I can answer positively.

How are all of you?

----------

Please call me simon,
the day is slowing down  :Frown:  and its really boring, can u remember me talking bout the crapy support at DELL? well they came to pick the laptop up, they took the two boxes this morning and later this afternoon they returned one box for no apparent reason!!!
and i cant be arsed to call em again, oh well  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  look like we will have to hold the invoice and go to court  :Big Grin:  other than that... its fine

----------


## barrk

Sorry Simon....it's early.

----------

well done mate, you've got it...

Where's my credit?

Afternoon ladies...how art thou.

----------


## barrk

How could I be anything but great on Friday??????????

How 'bout you? How's the eye?

----------

getting better. My new career as a spy's going pretty well too. Thanks smh...

----------

BTW, sorry for rushing off and leaving you all yesterday. I felt really bad about that. I'm sorry about your daughter...how many times has she had tonsilitis?

----------


## smh

I never did get a casting list.

----------

that was katies job...
I'm playing me...
...did you manage to write any smut?

----------


## barrk

This is the third time she's had it....she's been getting it every other week.  The doctor wants to take them out.  I guess I'll have to let them eventually.

Glad to hear the eye is a little better...

Any interesting spy missions going on?

----------


## smh

I haven't started yet.  I'm waiting for a casting list.

----------


## barrk

I've been a little preoccupied with my daughter....I'll work on it this afternoon!  Who do you fancy as a leading lady?  Are you into the Calista Flockhart, Kate Moss type or do you prefer a more buxom type?

----------

Unfortunately, if I told you that, I'd have to kill you...
...and that wouldn't be nice of me, would it?

I eventually had my tonsils out at the age of 19. Its horrible having it done so old. It got infected and I spent about 2 weeks in hospital, and had about a month off work.

(at least I didnt have to go to work though.)

Its a horrible operation, and they make you eat crisps and dry toast afterwards to keep the wounds clean, but I dont regret it for a moment. I've had nowhere near the number of sore throats I used to get. I would recommend getting it done...You've got to look after her though - she'll need it. It gives you bad breath and everything...

sorry, I got a bit serious for a while then.

I remember, just after I came home from hospital, my then-girlfriend dumped me...nice wasn't it...

Good luck anyway.

----------

sorry that was a reply to the spy missions question.

I dont like women too skinny. they've got to look healthy.

That also applies to too fat.

*Please dont see me as a chauvanist - you did ask*

----------


## barrk

Not chauvanist at all.  Everyone has a preference!

Thanks for the advice on the tonsils though.   The doctor's told me they have to wait until they are free of infection before they schedule the operation.  The last time ( three weeks ago) they said they wanted to do it and I didn't listen...I will this time I guess.  I just hate the idea of ther having to go through an operation.  I will definitely be having a civilian doctor do it though...not the AF doctors...they aren't all that good with kids.

----------

sorry, i dont understand civilian / AF...is that american?

any ideas on my leading lady yet?

----------

sorry, gotta go.
we'll carry on with this on monday then?

Ta-ra

----------


## smh

I agree.  It portrays a bad image when TV stars are way too thin.  That just tells all young girls they should look like that, and I don't think it looks healthy.  I am a very slim person, and I don't think that I look healthy half the time.  I am 5'6" and 105 lbs.  That was just the way I was genetically built though, so I can't do anything about it.  I think we should go more with a Sandra Bullock type.  (She's my favorite actress.)


I have always though that they should make a movie with Sandra Bullock and Sean Conry.  What do you think?

----------

Hey im back, ive just made a new friend... the administrator at the new internet cafe being opened in a month  :Big Grin:  now i get free access if i want  :Big Grin: 

behemoth, i will add a little comment into my signiture to show you made the graphic (not the animation)

how are all people who are still left here?

its nearly 5pm!!! YEA!! but im gonna stay little longer to chat to you guys (and gals) :d ...much

----------

im off home and i might pop on later to have a chat,

take care...

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I just hate the idea of her having to go through an operation.*


Dont worry she will be fine, all mothers will worry, its natural, when i went in for my operation my mum was more worried than i was!
Any way i hope she gets better soon.

----------


## parksie

Cya then!

Evening all!

----------


## barrk

Thanks Simon!  Good evening Parksie!

----------

Evening parksie!

----------


## parksie

Euuurrggghhhh....evening everyone!

*have frozen fingers so can't type*

HOw's the weather treating everyone?

----------

us british and the weather *tut tut*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

yep cold here to, the sky was clear blue and wind chills of bout -2c my guess OUCH!!!

----------


## barrk

It's lovely here....outside............inside it's cold...no heat due to energy conservation crap!

Sorry to hear you're frozen!

----------

myself personally id tell em where to stick it  :Big Grin:  i couldnt go with out electric... accutally i could, no power for pcs.... no work.... *chenko has an idea* i know i rarely do hehe :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

They let us have our computers...they just feel that heating the building is a waste of electricity....after all we're just people...the computers are much more important!

----------


## smh

Hi Parksie!

Your weather sounds just like ours.  I just got back in from outside, and my hands are so cold, my engagement ring could fall off.

----------


## parksie

:Big Grin: 

Work? What's that?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by smh_ 
> *Hi Parksie!
> 
> Your weather sounds just like ours.  I just got back in from outside, and my hands are so cold, my engagement ring could fall off.*


Seems everyone, everywhere is cold  :EEK!: 

Anyone NOT cold???

----------

well its somit where you.... oh no i forgot :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

I'm a very warm person....it's just the location that's cold!

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *
> Anyone NOT cold???*


ME!!! not really just made me happy for a second

----------


## Xenonic_Rob

OK, well I've not contributed to this thread, but I thought, "Nows the time".

So peeps, the "Zeenon-what's is name" guy has spoken.

----------

but will he speak again?

----------


## barrk

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!

What new in your world?  other than playing Clockwerx?

----------

Clockwerx cool!! i went to help find it but i started playing it... and didnt stop, hehe!

----------


## parksie

I don't think he'll talk again...it's probably scarred him for life just reading this thread  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

You're probably right.....we are a scary bunch aren't we?

----------

Have you eva thought it cud be ur cheesey smile parksie  :Wink: 

BTW hi again!

----------


## parksie

Well....between your SOH and my avatar I think we've got "scary" covered completely!  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Well....between your SOH and my avatar I think we've got "scary" covered completely! *


SOH???

----------


## barrk

SOH???????

Pardon my ignorance!  Evening Parksie!

----------


## parksie

SOH == Sense Of Humour, as in GSOH.

----------

...gotta go peope, cya round
take care nhave fun
Simon

----------


## barrk

I guess maybe you need to have one before you can understand what SOH is....

----------


## parksie

Night!

----------


## barrk

Have a great weekend!

----------

Everybody on this board has a SOH.... but... I'm not so sure about other people..... they stare at me strangely when I try to tell a good tasteless joke...

----------


## barrk

You won't have that problem here....we love a good tasteless joke!

----------


## parksie

It's a shame.....

<<< tries to feel sorry for dennis  :Wink:

----------

Here is one of those good tasteless jokes I was talking about...




> A father and son are fishing in a boat and the
> father reaches over to a cooler and pulls out a
> beer and starts drinking it. The son says, "Dad,
> can I have one?" And the father says, "Well, can
> your dick reach around your leg and touch your 
> *******?" The son says, "Umm, no." So later on 
> the father reaches over and pulls out a cigarette
> and starts smoking it. The son says, "Dad, can I
> have one of those?" the father replies, "Can your
> ...

----------


## barrk

Yep..that's tasteless alright!

Hey Parksie............isn't it past your bedtime????????

What do you have going on this weekend?

----------

> How do you know when you've met the man of your
> dreams? 
> 
> You trip over his willy in the pub!

----------


## parksie

It's friday...my bedtime is at about 2AM  :Big Grin: 

I don't have much planned for this weekend...haircut is about the most important thing I need to do  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

How do you know you've met the man of your dreams?


He can lick his eyebrows.

----------

good good.... BTW im not going yet... just had a fone call so i got a little longer...


Not long ago and far away, Santa was getting ready for his annual trip. But there were problems everywhere. 

Four of his elves got sick, and the trainee elves did not produce the toys as fast as the regular ones so Santa was beginning to feel the pressure of being behind schedule. 

Then Mrs. Claus told Santa that her mom was coming to visit. This stressed Santa even more. 

When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two had jumped the fence and were out, heaven knows where. More Stress. 

Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the boards cracked and the toy bag fell to the ground and scattered the toys. 

Totally frustrated, Santa went into the house for a cup of coffee and a shot of whiskey. When he went to the cupboard, he found the elves had hit the liquor and there was nothing to drink. 

In his frustration, he dropped the coffee pot and it broke into hundreds of little pieces all over the kitchen floor. 

He went to get the broom and found that mice had eaten the straw it was made from. 

Just then the door bell rang and Santa cussed on his way to the door. He opened the door and there was a little angel with a great big Christmas tree. 

The angel said: "Where would you like to put this tree fat man?" 

And that my friend, is how the little angel came to be on top of the Christmas tree. 


i think this might have been posted but here it is any way

----------


## barrk

Don't get too many hairs cut Parksie....it will detract from your cheesy smile!

I'm going to see Elton John/Billy Joel on Sunday.  Can't wait!

----------

Q: Why do men like women with big tits and tight
pussies? 





















A: Most men have big mouths and little dicks!

----------


## barrk

Funny funny stuff!  Not true but very funny!

----------


## parksie

The Parksie anti-unsubtlety device has been activated and will detonate in approximately 5 minutes.

----------


## barrk

Watch out for cheesy schrapnel..........Parksie's going to blow!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Who?

 :Wink:

----------

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *Who?
> 
> *


didnt he tell you  :Wink: 

<<<new avitari!!!

----------


## barrk

Geesh!!!!!!!!!!  I usually watch out for setting things up like that.  It must be close to going home time or something...

Sorry Parksie...I led him into it!

----------

Hehehehehehe  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

DETONATION IMMINENT!!!

----------

im innocent...  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

> After cocktails in the Oak Room, the graying millionaire took the blond,
> attractive, wholesome, winning young woman up to his suite.  They chatted
> for a while, and then kissed on the couch.  A little fondling, some feeling
> and petting ... to which the young lady lent herself shyly ... and then they
> were in the wide, cool bed, naked together.  They chatted more, established
> a communion, a rapport the older man considered remarkably gratifying.  The
> girl seemed sympatico, innocent, good.  
>         "Yes, that was it," he thought, "essentially good.  Why, she could 
> be my own daughter."  He smiled into the young girl's deep blue eyes.
> ...





> Never try to keep up with the Joneses; they might be newlyweds.





> If God had meant for us to have group sex, he'd have given us more organs.
>                 -- Malcolm Bradbury





> He's learned about 50% of the rules of sex and conversation;
> he knows how to stick it in, but not how to stick it out.





> Roses on your piano isn't nearly as good as tulips on your organ.





> After repeatedly warding off her date's amorous advances during the evening,
> the pretty young thing decided to put her foot down: "See here," she shouted
> indignantly.  "This is positively the last time I'm going to tell you `no'."
> 
> "Splendid!" exclaimed her date.  "Now we can start making some progress."





> A vasectomy means never having to say you're sorry.





> Electrical Engineers do it with less resistance.





> A man is as old as the woman he feels.
>                 -- Groucho Marx





> The reason people sweat is so they won't catch fire when making love.
>                 -- Don Rose





> Having lost his potency years before, the octogenarian was desperate to
> satisfy his new 18-year-old wife.  He visited a gypsy woman with magical
> powers.
>         After the man downed a foul-tasting potion, the gypsy said, "There.
> Now the words beep-beep will give you an enormous erection.  Repeating
> the phrase will make it disappear.  But remember," she cautioned, "it will
> work only three times.  Make use of them wisely."
>         As the old man left, he decided to test her prediction.  "Beep-beep,"
> he said, and sure enough, he got the biggest erection of his life.
> ...





> A hard man is good to find.





> Like I said, love wouldn't be so blind if the braille weren't so damned great!
>                 -- Armistead Maupin





> A lively case was in progress in the District Court at Lick Skillet. Judge
> Flannery was presiding, and on the witness stand was Tush Bumpass.
>         "From where ah was standin'", drawled Tush, "Ah could see he'd
> backed 'er up agin' thet there wall, and ef Ah ever sawed a screwin' match,
> thet one wuz!"
>         "Mr. Bumpass," the Judge interrupted, "I'd prefer that you not use
> the word 'screw' in the courtroom. Say 'intercourse' instead."
>         Tush looked puzzled. "Intercourse?  Whut's thet, Judge?"
>         His Honor sighed.  "It's a technicality of language that you're
> ...





> But we've only fondled the surface of that subject.
>                 -- Virginia Masters, of Master & Johnson





> Mickey Mouse has a long talk one day with a psychiatrist, after which
> the psychiatrist interviews Minnie Mouse.  A few days later Mickey meets
> with the psychiatrist, and the following conversation ensues:
> 
> Sigmund : I talked with Minnie after talking with you.
> Mickey  : Oh?
> Sigmund : I couldn't find anything wrong with her -- she isn't insane.
> Mickey  : Idiot!  I didn't say she was insane -- I said she was
>                 ****in' Goofy.





> If thine eye offends thee, pluck it out.
> 
> If thy dick offends thee, whack it off.





> The trouble with incest is that it gets you involved with relatives.
>                 -- George S. Kaufman





> The most unfair thing about STDs (sexually transmitted diseases) is
> that the guys who bought vasectomies have to wear condoms anyway.





> A man is driving down the road on his way to Salerno.  By the roadside he
> sees a man hitchhiking and stops to pick him up.  As the man gets into his
> car he suddenly pulls out a gun and makes the driver get out of the car.
>         "All right, buddy," says the man, "I want to you jerk off."
>         "What!?" says the man, disbelievingly.
>         "Go ahead, do it!" says the hitchhiker.
>         So the driver masturbates, and when he is through, says, "All right,
> I did what you wanted, can I go now?"
>         "Nope," says the hijacker.  "Do it again."
> ...





> A man was traveling cross-country one summer from New York to LA.  
> He arrived in Needles, CA late one night and pulled into an Exxon for some
> gas.  When he pulled up to the gas pumps, he noticed that all of the lights
> were off.  Suddenly, he heard a faint sound from outside.  He wasn't sure
> what he'd heard, so he rolled down his window and heard a faint cry,
> "Help... help... help".  He got out of his car, and sure enough there was
> a guy stooped down in the corner, stark naked with his wrists tied to his
> ankles.  He walked up to the guy and said, "Hey, man, what happened to you?"
>         "These guys pulled me out of my car, took my money, my wallet, my 
> ...





> Vegetarians for oral sex -- "The only meat that's fit to eat"





> It's not the ups and downs of love, it's the ins and outs.





> Once upon a time there were three coeds -- a big coed, a medium-sized coed,
> and a little, tiny coed.  One night they came home from a dance, and the big
> coed said, "Someone's been sleeping in my bed!"
>         The medium-sized coed looked in her room and said, "Someone's been 
> sleeping in my bed!"
>         And the little, tiny coed said, "Well, nighty-night, girls!"





> The young stud walked into a bordello.  After he took his clothes off, the
> woman was puzzled to see him put a clothespin on his nose, stuff cotton in
> his ears, and put a prophylactic on his *****.
>         "Hey," she asked, "what the hell are you doing?"
>         "Well, ma'am", replied the stud, "there are two things I just can't
> stand.  A screaming woman and the smell of burning rubber."





> Musing on her present and past professions as "dominant/sadomasichism
> fantasy fulfiller" and dental hygienist, Sybil said, "I couldn't really
> understand why I wanted to be a dental hygienist, but years later, after
> being in the SM world a long time, I figured it out:  I'm in uniform,
> they're not.  I'm standing up, they're lying down.  I'm doing painful
> things to them for their own good.   This is so ME."
>                 -- The Daily Cal, September 29, 1992 In an article titled:
>                    "Kinky sex remains alive and whipping despite threat
>                     of AIDS, book reveals"





> A performing octopus could play the piano, the zither and a piccolo, and his
> trainer wanted him to add the bagpipe to his accomplishments.  With this in
> mind, a bagpipe was placed in the octopus's room, and the trainer awaited
> results.  Hours passed, but no bagpipe music was heard.  Since the talented
> octopus usually learned quickly, the trainer was disturbed.  Opening the door
> the next morning, he asked the octopus,
>         "Have you learned to play that thing yet?"
>         "Play it!" retorted the octopus. "I've been trying to lay it all
> night!"





> I'm against group sex because I wouldn't know where to put my elbows.
>                 -- Martin Cruz Smith

----------


## barrk

Simon...you're going to be the first to get hit..........We (Dennis and I) live much farther away than you!!!!!

----------

ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH *chenko dives to the ground to late*.....................................................................

----------


## barrk

That was quite the explosion Parksie.................keep it cumming!

----------

I've got to be going now, see y'all later.

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *That was quite the explosion Parksie.................keep it cumming!*


Hehehe, that's really sick Katie....

everybody in here is so wonderful  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Have a great time at the dance.  Be sure to charm Amanda!  I'll talk to you Monday!

----------

cya Dennis have a nice weekend


them dots are quite annoying...shall i sort it???

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *That was quite the explosion Parksie.................keep it cumming!*


OMG you're going for all-out blatantness now...John's going to crucify us for this  :Wink: 

I never thought I'd see a non-porno-star write something like that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

BTW Whats amanda's surname? u aint from ohio r ya?

----------


## parksie

Okay Simon I think sorting those dots might be a good idea  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

I couldn't help myself.............It's Friday....I'm going to the Pub after work with some friends.....my mind is already gone.


I'll try to behave for the rest of the day if I must.

----------


## parksie

Please don't, Katie!  :Wink:

----------

Check your PM, I don't want to anounce her last name publicly on the forum.

Ok... now I really have to go, good bye all.

----------


## barrk

btw....I'm not a porno star.....I'm an Evil temptress...remember?  Were you on the site when that happened.

----------


## parksie

I didn't say you were....and yes, I was around for the evil temptress movie  :Smilie: 

So how's filming going? (you may be a porno star yet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## barrk

I don't know what happened to the filming..........the exotic dancing girls(drag queens) haven't been posting for quite a while.

----------


## barrk

Have a great time Dennis...........you'd better get going!

----------


## parksie

Bye Dennis!

Good luck!  :Smilie:

----------

ok ive lost the converstaion now... well whats new... hehe :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Nothing much....Katie found pics of her kids on some website.

----------

Yea i heard that... i thougth.. ahhh.. baby pic.. i have some of them.. no wait... yea im sure i have... no... yea...no...  AAAARRRGGGHHHH phycological melt down!!!!!!

----------


## barrk

Great looking kids they are too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

I'm not sure what to say really....

I mean, if I say they look really cute&cuddly someone might get the wrong idea and brand me a paedophile or something  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Excuse the paranoia.....but it kind of helps sometimes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I'm not sure what to say really....
> 
> I mean, if I say they look really cute&cuddly someone might get the wrong idea and brand me a paedophile or something 
> *


so whats your problem then  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

It's their baby pictures..............babies are cute and it's okay to say so..........now if you saw pictures of my kids as they are now 14,16, and 18 and said that...........well.......then I would worry!  They are still very cute btw....

----------


## parksie

:Big Grin:

----------

paranoid.... i didnt say i was paranoid... im not paranoid... who said i was paranoid!!! im not paranoid, no no no im not paranoid, who called me that, IM NOT,,, IM.. NOT... P A R A N O I D.......








wasnt me :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Yes............my friend just called and she's on her way to get me..................it's o'beer-thirty on Friday and I'm outta here!


Have a great weekend...............don't get caught.............................I'll see you (not really but you know what I mean) on Monday!

----------


## parksie

Bye Katie!

Drink one for me  :Wink: 

I'm just going through some old photos to find one of me as a ickle baby...  :Wink:

----------

BUM!! u ruined my sracatic comments <saracstic is wat makes chenko  :Wink: >

cya take care and have a fun weekend!!!!!!!

----------


## barrk

/me smiles


CYA!

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I'm just going through some old photos to find one of me as a ickle baby... *


oh no save us the dignity :Wink: 

i will try and find one which isnt to SCARY

<< but theres me in the bath tub

----------

morning (lol) Behemoth! how are you? must be ill to be up this early...wait i am! LOL

----------


## parksie

What fun us Brits get up to when around at 1AM  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

:Big Grin:  i can think of a few more things to do at 1am

----------


## Edwin_Drood_1870

Brits aren't the only ones who know how to have fun.

----------

> _Originally posted by Edwin_Drood_1870_ 
> *Brits aren't the only ones who know how to have fun.*


FUN = british male + (female) sweedish blonde

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> FUN = british male + (female) <well-endowed> sweedish blonde*

----------


## Edwin_Drood_1870

What is wrong with Brits? They think that fun = women.

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *FUN = <NATRALLY well-endowed>  british male + (female) <well-endowed> sweedish blonde *


edwin... YEP!!

----------


## parksie

Have you never been to Britain.......fun revolves around beer and women  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Have you never been to Britain.......fun revolves around beer and women *


sweedish blonde = british chick + beer

----------


## Edwin_Drood_1870

sick. mindless. what is wrong with you??

----------


## parksie

Erm...the fact that it's 1:15am over here  :Stick Out Tongue: 

We have nothing better to do at the moment.......

----------

> _Originally posted by Edwin_Drood_1870_ 
> *sick. mindless. what is wrong with you??*


were british... and its 1:15AM  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

hi simon and mike.

I'm tired and I'm sobering up, and I've got such a lousy connection here at home, I think I'm gonna go to bed.

I'll speak to you Monday.

Night.


PS - what do you think of my joke?

----------


## Edwin_Drood_1870

well... maybe you need a little more sleep.

----------


## parksie

Behemoth -- your joke was sick and mindless.....in other words, damn funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by Edwin_Drood_1870_ 
> *well... maybe you need a little more sleep.*


Nah....more fun like this  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Behemoth -- your joke was sick and mindless.....in other words, damn funny *


AGREE  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by Edwin_Drood_1870_ 
> *well... maybe you need a little more sleep.*



well im not planning on going to sleep tonight, and im a little hyper after drinking 2 large bottle ot non-diet(opps!) coke

----------


## Edwin_Drood_1870

sick. mindless, and vulgar you mean.

----------

> _Originally posted by Edwin_Drood_1870_ 
> *sick. mindless, and vulgar you mean.*


i might be british... but i did say hyper

----------


## Edwin_Drood_1870

I was refering to Behemoth's joke. Not to you, parksie, or Behemoth. Hope I didn't offend you.

----------

> _Originally posted by Edwin_Drood_1870_ 
> *I was refering to Behemoth's joke. Not to you, parksie, or Behemoth. Hope I didn't offend you.*


yea i was just kiddin around... parksie and behemoth have left now anys way... so im ALL alone... with the biggest head ache.... i think the coke had worn off, and there is no more!!!!!!!!! ARRRRGHHHHHH

----------


## Edwin_Drood_1870

Coke/Pepsi can be addictive. I have so far
been able to keep from getting hooked. I do
drink it too much though.

----------

Coke and pizza.... thats all i ever have :Big Grin:

----------

MORNING PEOPLE!!!!

----------


## parksie

Urrrgggh.......morning  :EEK!:

----------

Morning parksie, hows the weather?

----------


## parksie

F'ing freezing here  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Oh well....off to sunny spain (that'll probably be raining!) on thursday  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Oh well....off to sunny spain (that'll probably be raining!) on thursday *


isnt that when britain is gonna be having tropical climates?  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Knowing my luck  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Welll have fun any way, im off for a little while as i have to set up win server again  :Embarrassment:  but ill cya round mate

later

----------


## parksie

Afternoon anyone!?!?!?!

Hehehehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

good afternoon Mike. 

Somebody is suffering from aching limb's today (gym yesterday)

Somebody is suffering from a bloody big hangover(Clubbing last night) and can't hear anything as he was standing too near a speaker for most of the night .  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Sounds like fun!

I can't hear as my ears are playing up again....flying on thursday and they need syringing so between now and wednesday I have to have olive oil in my ears to soften the wax  :Mad:

----------


## Ianpbaker

that also sounds like fun.


I'm trying to get to grip's with janus gridex at the moment as i'm going to be using it in that ptoject I was talking about. I'ts a bloody cool data-grid compared to everything else

----------

Morning all... No wait afternoon :Wink: 

How is everyone?

----------


## nukem996

U MOFOING TRADTOR!!!!!! THIS THING STARTED OUT AS A FUC|<ING DECION, NOW EVERY ONE HATES ME!!!! SO FUC|< U!!!!
"FUC|< U!!!! U TOO!!!! U THREE" KoRn

----------


## nukem996

Thier is one thing u should know bout us, we get r revenge.

----------


## nukem996

parksie, ur the only one here who hasnt pissed me off, yet.  parksie did what u should, state what u think and thats it. us six dennis, simon, HarryW, sail3005, CyberSurfer, and i took everything we said personally. that was really the wrong thing to do. we now hate eachother, and r thinking some pretty sick, bad, discution, and freaky  things to do to each other. hell ill admite i havent been the best to be around the last few weeks, ask my parents and look at the hole in the wall. and u two havnt been eather. i still belive the same things that i said, but the net isnt a pipe system fine. it was a $hitty way of discribbing the net and ill admite that. the net is a network of networks. we may kill eachother we may become friends only time will tell. all im trying to say is i did some really bad $hitty things and was wrong, so sry.

----------

chill mate, everythings gonna be fine...
We're all friends here...

----------


## tumblingdown

Morning all.

Hope you're all well. I have a burst radiator. bugger.


td.

----------

hallo efferybody...

----------

> _Originally posted by nukem996_ 
> *U MOFOING TRADTOR!!!!!! THIS THING STARTED OUT AS A FUC|<ING DECION, NOW EVERY ONE HATES ME!!!! SO FUC|< U!!!!
> "FUC|< U!!!! U TOO!!!! U THREE" KoRn*


oh how can we not take this serious  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Morning all! morning jonathan, morning td!
how is everyone?

----------

hi simon...

----------

hi Jon, i see nukems on a rampage  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  i think he just needs to chill a bit.  :Big Grin: 

so hows the weather an all?

----------


## tumblingdown

bugger, bugger, bugger, bloody radiator, bugger, bugger,...


td.

----------

:Big Grin:  *simon turns the heating up* thats better....

----------


## parksie

So...nukem...I haven't pissed you off yet....hmmmm  :Wink:

----------


## nukem996

i was really pissed last night.
1. i couldnt get this thing to work
2. i couldnt beat this lvl in age of empires(i played the game to clam me down, it didnt work this time)
3. the 1st thing i was here was simon say "nukem, u ass h0le"
4. i had to write a ****ing outine for a project that gona be graphical.
i was in a really bad mood last night. i think ive comed down, or im still not up.

----------

its cool, but like I said, we're all friends in here. If u're getting p!ssed off, go in Yahoo chatroom or something to vent off steam. If you get people mad, they're not gonna want to help you when u need it.

Everybody gets angry. Just learn to deal with it. Dont take it out on people. We all know Simons got a wicked sense of humour at times...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

That's okay...

But I would seriously suggest you look carefully at your own attitude here -- you can't just make totally random suggestions and then go into a fit of arrogant rage when someone says you're wrong. Plus, *try* to type properly...it's quite hard to read stuff like that! It's okay for SMS or chat, but if it's a proper message it makes a difference.

----------

does my avatar look any better now?

----------

> _Originally posted by Behemoth_ 
> *We all know Simons got a wicked sense of humour at times...*


Oh thank you, or shud i be?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Morning All!

----------


## parksie

Afternoon Axe-man!

----------


## CyberSurfer

Hey Trout-Man  :Smilie:

----------

Morning Jon, Parksie, and behemoth
How are you all?
Hows the weather? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The river here is now a clay colour and another 3-4 foot and half of Leominster will be under (but im on a hill and my work isnt  :Big Grin:  bring on the rain1!)

----------


## CyberSurfer

It's now really sunny, and all the snow's gone  :Smilie: !!!

----------


## barrk

Good Morning one and all!!!!!!!!!!

----------

hi. im off v. soon though so I wont get stuck into a conversation with you. 

See you all...

----------

Morning Katie, how are you?

----------


## barrk

Tired!!!!  I didn't get home until 3:00 am this morning and had to be at work at 7:00............I may not make it through the day!

----------

if you read back you would see that i didnt get to bed until 5am and 6am in the morning....but i had a nice sleep thou... until 2pm  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Evening everyone!

Katie....*try* and stay awake  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Hi Everybody...

----------


## CyberSurfer

Hey Y'all...

----------


## parksie

Hi Dennis  :Smilie:

----------

Hi Mike.

----------


## parksie

(and axeman!)

----------

Hey man!!

----------


## barrk

Hello Parksie!  Hi Dennis....how'd things go at the dance?

----------

Not so good...  :Frown:

----------

god a lota posts in 2 seconds  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
i wanna know if someone had some hosting space that they can let for "CULTOFTHESPOON" domain i MIGHT register, i just need some people to work on it with me, anyone up?

----------


## CyberSurfer

What about me, katie  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

Katie, check out the "cult of the rusty spoon" chitchat thread.

----------

watch out Katie D is volatile!!!

BTW Morning!

----------


## CyberSurfer

Chenko, havva look at www.uklinux.net..... If you want help on the design side, I'm up for it.....On the downside, though, you have to use their dial up....

----------


## barrk

Good morning to you too Cyber...didn't mean to slight you!

----------

I can just host it on my AOL account, again got use my dail up but if noone has any more ideas i can use it just fot now, we gota get on ICQ or somit... hold and i will track you

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Smilie:  I knew it must have just been a mis-type or summink!!  :Smilie: 

How's your daughter?

----------


## CyberSurfer

My number's 86940397....I'm on under my real name....

----------


## barrk

She's a little better!  Thanks for asking.  The new antibiotics seem to be doing the trick finally.  She'll probably go to school tomorrow.  The kids all have today off for Lincoln's Birthday.  I wish I did!

----------

I didn't get lincolns birthday off  :Frown: 

But I do get next monday off(for presidents day)

----------


## CyberSurfer

Good Good!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *She's a little better! *


Thats good  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *She's a little better!  Thanks for asking.  The new antibiotics seem to be doing the trick finally.  She'll probably go to school tomorrow.  The kids all have today off for Lincoln's Birthday.  I wish I did!*


Good to hear!
I would invite you to join the "clanoftherustyspoon" but you r happy (from wat i see) :P so its a no no

----------


## barrk

I try my best to happy most of the time.....so I guess I can't join your club.  Maybe I should start a cult for people who are satisfied with their lives....do you think I would get any members?

----------

You'd just make yourselves targets for our clan *has an idea*... yep of COURSE it wud *hehe*

*shouts "HARRY!!!!........ HARRRRRRRRRRRYYY"* nope hes not answering, i think your safe for now  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Thank goodness.....I'd hate to think what deviousness(is that a word?) you and Harry could come up with..

coffee......I need a cup of coffee......now..........!

----------

Well we already have MWAHAHAHA..... *ahem*.....i will have tea, black and two sugars with that please  :Wink:

----------


## Ianpbaker

evening, how are we all ?

----------

Hey Ian how are you?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Welcome back!

----------


## Ianpbaker

Good evening simon.

I'm not to bad. Bit peethed that there not giving me net access at work  :Frown: .  I've also just got back from the gym, so I'm just about to fall over and die  :Wink:

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *I'm just about to fall over and die *


I sOOOO hate that feeling, as i cycle a lot i always get it, but after i got to have quite fun times *coughs* accedents from it  :Big Grin:  hehe

----------


## Ianpbaker

I'll be ok in a couple of weeks, just need to get back into the rythem. i used to be reasonably healthy, but since work took over mos of my life (sitting on my arse all day) I started to slack, but I'm trying to put that right.

----------

:Big Grin: hehe i though all the drink and lazing bout was healthy enough!  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Lots to drink is definitely good  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Lots to drink is definitely good *


See i though so... great minds think alike.... that would be the case cepts its u  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Is anyone still there?  I've had a wicked day....my brain never really started working today....makes life rather tough.  I've decided to blow off the whole day and just not even attempt to think....so I thought you all would be perfect company for that endeavor!  ;-)

----------

I'm here

----------

Did you get my reply to your email?

my connection's been screwing up quite a bit, and I'm not sure if it was sent or not.

----------


## barrk

Glad to hear it Dennis.  What are you up too?

----------


## parksie

Hi there.... /me is here too!

----------

Nothing much.... 
I'm trying everything I can to keep me occupied.... I'm so bored...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ianpbaker

evening Katie, sorry to say you just missed me, as i'm about to turn in for the night. I'll be around tomorow from about 7pm (my time) speak to you tommorow

Ian

----------


## parksie

Cya Ian!

So...what's been happening? I hear your daughter's getting better, Katie! That can only be good  :Smilie:

----------


## Ianpbaker

oh bugger it, I'll stay for a little longer.
Sorry to hear your kid's were poorly  :Frown: 
Glad to hear they are better  :Smilie: 

I had a great weekend. wen't out clubbing and some nice lady dragged me on to the dance floor. Let's just say i had a Fun evening  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------

Hey where did Ian and Jonathan go? LOL
well im off anyway so I will cya all tommorow
Take care all!

----------


## barrk

Hello and Goodbye Ian!  sorry I missed you.  Yep, Parksie...Erin is getting better slowly but surely.  Yes, Dennis I got the reply but I don't seem to be able to reply to it without getting an error.  Nothing new here...just trying to stay awake!

----------


## parksie

Nice to hear she's doing well  :Smilie: 

My mum's ill as well now  :Stick Out Tongue:  Damn this whole "ill" thing gets around quick  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

/me switches into *Parksie.Mode = pmSolveProblem*

What sort of error are you getting on the emails?

----------

My connection is severly screwing up...

nothing is loading...

I click something... it loads about 1/2 the way, and just stops, I have to go back, and click the link again, or type the URL again(refresh isn't working)...

I wouldn't have this problem if my parents would let me get a T5...  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

Hmmm....

/me wants ADSL

----------

/me wants an OC768(40Gb/s  :Big Grin: )

----------

> OC-768 is currently the fastest synchronous optical network (SONET) standard rate for data transmission on optical fiber as part of the broadband ISDN (BISDN). OC stands for optical carrier and the number affixed is the multiple of the base rate bandwidth of 51.85 Mbps. OC-768 supports rates of 40 gigabits per second (Gbps) on a fiber optic carrier, a rate that translates to the equivalent of seven CD-ROM's worth of data in one second. Developed to meet ever-growing demands for bandwidth, OC-768 uses dense wavelength division multiplexing (DWDM) to carry multiple channels of data on a single optic fiber. New DWDM systems are now in development to run at at 10 trillion bits per second (10 Tbps) per fiber. This translates into the theoretical capability of one fiber to support, simultaneously, an active Internet connection to every household in the U.S.

----------

where did everybody go?

----------


## parksie

Very nice Dennis  :Smilie:

----------

So.... what are you up to?

I'm soooooooooooooooooooo bored....

----------


## parksie

Chatting on YM, answering C++ questions, listening to music...normal stuff.

----------

FU<k it im back, im bad aint i  :Big Grin: hehe

----------

Is anyone here?  :Embarrassment:  im sooooooooo bored!

----------


## barrk

Good morning!  The weather is crap here but I'm happy to be safe and sound in my little cube.  How's you?

----------

Morning Katie, how are you?

Im off anyway so i might c u all later!

Jonathan: ive found another 2 decent places for domains...  2 allow wat we want, and the thrid im waiting for comfirmation

Cya later!!!!!

----------


## barrk

I'm doing well Simon.  Have a good afternoon ( since you're leaving) and I'll hopefully chat with you later.....unless you use that rusty spoon soon!

----------

wow!

Ya ya ye coco jumbo.. anybody likes this song?

----------

Any body on Yahoo messenger right now?

----------


## parksie

Yep. Me -- scummerz  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

Good morning Parksie..........how are things?

----------


## parksie

Not so bad, how about you? Fairly vicious weather over here at the moment  :Frown: 

But I'm cheering up considerably as only 2 days to go! (Have already got £60 worth of pesetas  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## barrk

The weather here is crap too...but what can you do??

I bet you're getting excited about Spain.  How long will you be there?

----------


## parksie

Five days  :Smilie: . We're doing four concerts and as many pubs/bars as we can drink our way through  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

Your trip sounds great!  How many of you are going?

My son, Travis, is taking his behind the wheel driver's test today....and the weather stinks.  I feel bad for him.  He's been waiting to get his license since August but we haven't had time to take him for his test.  I sure hope he passes.  I hate to see him unhappy. :-(

----------


## parksie

There's about 40 of us going along  :Big Grin: 

Tell Travis good luck! Although bad weather's not so bad for tests here since nearly all my lessons have been at night in the rain  :EEK!: 

So I don't think the test should be too tricky  :Smilie:

----------


## smh

Hi everyone...

----------


## barrk

Thanks, I'll tell him he's got someone from the other side of the world pulling for him!

He's only driven in the rain once since he got his learner's permit.  He did pretty well though.  Keep a good thought for him.  He swears he's the only kid his age (16) without his license.  I told him that you had to wait longer than that in Europe but that didn't seem to make him feel much better.

----------


## barrk

Good morning Shanea.  How are you?

----------


## smh

Ummm... 

That's a hard question to answer.  I had a horrible, horrible weekend.  If you couldn't tell, I wasn't at work yesterday.

----------


## parksie

Hi Shanea! How's your snow? We had frost this morning  :Smilie: 

*Katie* -- I'll be closer to 18 than 17 before I get my licence...and I can't drive internationally until I'm 21  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

I'm sorry to hear that, Shanea.  Is there anything I can do to help cheer you up?

----------


## smh

We haven't gotten any more snow since last week. It was actually 25 degrees when I left for work this morning.

----------


## parksie

Warmer than us then  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

It's about 1-2 degrees in the morning.

----------


## smh

Not really...

I had plans to go out drinking with friends on Friday night, but the plans fell through, and I ended up hanging aroung with my in-laws.  (Bad start to a weekend)

My son got the stomach flu on Saturday night, and was sick until yesterday afternoon.  

And if that wasn't bad enough, a couple of my very good friends got in an accident on Sunday night less than a 1/2 mile from my house.  They were going home from shopping in Brookings.  The driver of the other vehicle fell asleep driving and ran head on into my friends when both were going 65 mph.  The guy in the other vechicle died on impact.  My friends luckily were in a full size truck.  One girl got out with only 2 broken teeth and a lot of bruises.  The driver, who was part of my graduating class, shattered his knee, broke his foot in 2 places, and has some really bad bruises.  The other 2 passangers had a worse time though.  They had to go in for plastic surgery this morning because both of their faces hit the back of the front seat and were shattered.  They also broke too many bones to mention.  They are all listed in fair condition or better now.

So, you can see why my weekend was so bad.

----------


## Ianpbaker

evening all

----------


## parksie

Whoa....that's *Bad* with a capital <ouch>.  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Not a good start....but I'm glad they're going to be okay.

----------


## smh

Sounds like everyone will recover with just a few scars, but that will teach everyone not to drive when you're tired. I am very tired!

----------


## barrk

Sorry to hear that Shanea.  I'm glad they are going to be alright though.

Good Morning(afternoon, evening), Ian!

----------


## smh

At least I get to spend this next weekend with my sister shopping.  That should make me feel better about this last weekend.

----------


## Ianpbaker

a friend of mine died about three years ago as the other driver was pissed. I was absolutley devestated, one for him and two that I would have been in the car if I hadn't been ill at the time.  :Frown:

----------


## Ianpbaker

good afterning Katie.  :Big Grin: 

I've had an absolutley hellish day at work, so i'm unwinding at the moment  :Big Grin:

----------


## smh

Mike and I were really scared, because we had driven down the exact same place where the accident occured with our son with us only 10 minutes before the accident.  It's scarry to think that if we had talked to my parents for another 10 minutes, it could have been us instead.

----------


## Ianpbaker

I know exactly what you mean. Life is so full of if i did or didn't do this this and that would or wouldn't have happened. Sometimes I do feel like I wish life was more straightfoward

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I'll hopefully chat with you later.....unless you use that rusty spoon soon!*


Well im back now, dont worry at least 4 1/5 hours until the spoon comes in to play  :Big Grin: 

Hey all whats up?

has jon been round yet to day?

----------


## nukem996

i did take it out on a gameing thing. u should o seen me thier.

----------

Hey how are you all?

----------


## nukem996

just had a saxophone consert. im in first chair.

----------

Moring All!!!

----------


## CyberSurfer

Mawning Everyone....

----------

Morning Jonathan, How are you today?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Unusually well for a Wednesday morning! I'm in a very boring class just now, and I have nothing to do (of importance) except type here! How are you?

BTW any news on the domains???

----------

hi all...

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *Unusually well for a Wednesday morning! I'm in a very boring class just now, and I have nothing to do (of importance) except type here! How are you?
> 
> BTW any news on the domains???*


Yea... but i will talk to you on that on ICQ or somit later this evening if thats ok... a few things we need to go over...
I will be out of work from 12:30 to 4:00 and will be back home at 11:00pm, will you be around any of those times?

----------

Morning behemoth, and how would you be?

----------


## CyberSurfer

I won't be on the internet at home until Friday, coz my dad has a bunch of stuff do do on the net...  :Frown: 

I'll be here until 4.15, though....

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *I won't be on the internet at home until Friday, coz my dad has a bunch of stuff do do on the net... 
> 
> I'll be here until 4.15, though....*


Oh thats baaad... Its just i dont wanna post things across the forums, i'll IM you instead (i really hate the IM thingy!!)

----------

I'm tired and my legs hurt - i was playing football yesterday - MISTAKE!

u ok?

----------


## CyberSurfer

The IM on the forums???

----------

> _Originally posted by Behemoth_ 
> *I'm tired and my legs hurt - i was playing football yesterday - MISTAKE!
> 
> u ok?*


Well not really, my back is playing up again  :Frown:  and its valentines day *cries* i hate the ****ing day!!

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *The IM on the forums???*


yea...but if you have MSN or Yahoo installed there let me know!

----------


## CyberSurfer

We can't install anything here, because of RM security, which is strict to say the least!

----------

....ive got MSN and YAHOO on  at my college  :Big Grin:  and someone got tony hawk's 2 on one!!!

----------


## CyberSurfer

Grrrr.....

----------

You said you had a program to speed your 28k modem to a 56k? where can i get a copy? this cud save me getting a new modem for my old pc

----------


## CyberSurfer

I'll send you a copy on Friday via File Transfer....The newer version is at www.paramagnus-dvelopment.com but you can no longer download a trial version. The trial version I have only speeds up 56K and under connections, but the full version works on ISDN etc...It was even written in VB!!!

----------


## CyberSurfer

My mistake...You can download a trial version of the new Speednet, but you can only use it 10 times...

----------

Hello there....

Hey guys.. shouldn't we honour CyberSurfer for creating such a wonderful post race.....

Come up with ideas...

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Smilie:  Recognition!!  :Smilie:

----------

Cyber how did you make those menu's in your WS?

Would you mind telling me how?

Also so nice of u to give that India Relief link in your post!

----------

Im Back




> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *The trial version*


Have you ever heard of cracking it!!!! LOL

Morning anoop, how are you?

----------


## CyberSurfer

chenko

Yes I have, but I can't find one!


anoop007

I found the script on a free site. If you want it, mine is at

www.cybernet-x.org.uk/scripts/menu.js You just need to change the menu parameters near the bottom of the script file, and include a reference to the script in the head of each page you want it on.


I also have a stationary version on another site, www.kickme.to/bitace which is extremely experimental!!!

You can get the stationary version from www.dynamicdrive.com complete with instructions.

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *but I can't find one!
> *


oh dont worry i wasnt asking...i will look for one later

----------


## smh

Morning all!

----------

hi babe. how's it going?

----------


## CyberSurfer

H'lo! Long time no see!

----------


## parksie

Afternoon people!

----------

Good Morning, Afternoon, Night.. whatever

Cyber... thanks for the menu  :Smilie: 

Any plans for Valentine's?.. Mine is already over  :Frown:

----------


## CyberSurfer

No probs, it wasn't mine anyway! I think it came from javascript.internet.com or somewhere like that...

----------


## barrk

Good Morning Jonathan!

----------

Hi Barrk... seems that everybody has gone off

----------

check out this... http://babykizz.cjb.net/

----------


## Edwin_Drood_1870

Anybody see Kovan around recently? I haven't seen any of his posts lately.

----------

Hey people wats up?

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by Edwin_Drood_1870_ 
> *Anybody see Kovan around recently? I haven't seen any of his posts lately.*


He said a while ago that he wasn't going to be able to post much.

----------


## nukem996

THIS DAMN WORST THAT I HAVE ON MY FOOT HURTS SO MUCH!!! I HAVE TO HAVE ACID ON IT TO MAKE IT BETTER!!! IT HURTS SO MUCH AND I HAVE TO WALK 1MI HOME!!!

----------


## parksie

Wort? ***?

----------


## barrk

I'm gonna miss you Parksie............send me a postcard while you're gone!   Were you able to open up the file I zipped?

----------


## parksie

What file? I didn't get anything  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

I just sent it again............it suffered permanent fatal errors.......damn it!

----------


## smh

Goodbye! I'm going home for the night!

----------


## parksie

:Frown:  Okay will wait for it  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Night!

Sleep well! (or not  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## barrk

Bye Shanea.have a great evening!

----------


## barrk

Must be too big.  The error is coming from scummerz@yahoo....that you?

----------


## parksie

Yep. That's me!  :Big Grin: 

How big's the file?

----------


## barrk

2917KB zipped

----------


## parksie

No wonder  :Wink: 

I can't get something that big via email anyway  :Frown:  I *am* on a modem...do you have FTP access? I can give you a site address to upload it to.

----------


## barrk

Nope...it was just a cute little something.......don't worry about it.  I just thought you would enjoy it.  It was sent to me and I thought I'd pass it on!

----------


## parksie

Oh okay.  :Frown:  *cries*

Anyway, I need to go now, have to pack! This'll probably be my last post until wednesday, so have a good week everyone!

----------


## barrk

See you then!  Have a great time.....but stay out of trouble!!!!!!

I won't say this too loud so I don't raise the cult's wrath but......Happy Valentine's Day!

----------

I may be a little late... but you can upload the file here katie:

http://165.247.92.26/upload.php


Took me forever to write that upload function....  :EEK!:

----------

sorry about that, I forgot to shut off my firewall.

----------


## barrk

Thanks Dennis......now what do I do with it.  It said successfully uploaded....now what?

----------

Now I can let other people download it from my server...(like Mike)...

sorry, my file uploading fucntion seems to be screwed up... I'll have to see whats wrong

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I won't say this too loud so I don't raise the cult's wrath but......Happy Valentine's Day!*


HA HA thought you gota way heh? well ur wrong!!! MWAHAHAHA The Clan of the Rusty Spoon will reign!!! and take over the WORLD!!! MUWAHAHA!!

----------


## barrk

Can't slip anything past you can I?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Morning All!

----------

Morning Jon, how are you?

I'm busy today so i wont be on much until later  :Frown:

----------


## CyberSurfer

A few, black features fairly prominently!

----------

how about a step by step tutorial into making a rusty spoon?

----------

Morning behemoth, and how are you?

"a step by step tutorial into making a rusty spoon?"

 :Big Grin:  we can give the "recipe" for Dennis's "instant rust" only if he will let us have it!






> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *A few, black features fairly prominently!*


 :Confused: ???

----------

not so abd. busy tho.

----------

Yea ive been busy all day  :Frown:

----------

having trouble finding time to post.

----------

and me... im at home for lunch at the moment so thats good  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

I hope you're not too busy to say Good morning!

----------

hi babe. u ok?

----------


## barrk

I'm doing fine.  It sounds like you've got your hands full today?  Are you having any fun????

----------


## CyberSurfer

Hi Katie!!

----------


## barrk

Hello there, Jonathan.  How are you doing today??

----------


## CyberSurfer

Fine! I'm in Multimedia Technology just now, and we're having an ickle break...Good fun though!! How's your daughter?

----------


## barrk

She goes in for a consult today at 5:00pm to see when the tonsils will come out.  I finally broke down and decided it needed to be done.  She's feeling better except for being nervous about the surgery.  Thanks so much for your concern!

----------


## CyberSurfer

Hope she gets through it OK...Surgery was never a personal favourite!  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

She'll do just fine!  She's a pretty upbeat kid usually.  She knows that she'll feel better after it's done and she's tired of getting sick so she's nervous but not upset.

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Big Grin:  Good Good!  :Big Grin:  I had to have my nasal passages widened last february, and I was *not* best pleased!

----------

Morning Katie, How are you today?

----------


## barrk

Sounds painful!  Did you get plenty of time off work to recuperate...and surf the web???

----------


## barrk

Good morning, Simon!  How goes it?

----------


## CyberSurfer

I had two weeks off school, and had to wear a large gauze pad under my nose for ages, coz it kept bleeding!

----------


## barrk

Bummer.........getting time off school is nice though!

----------

Hello friends..

Good morning.. (should be morning there)

How are you going?

----------


## CyberSurfer

It is indeed!

Hey ano00p, how's it going??

----------


## barrk

Hi an00p.  Are you having a good day?

----------

wow! nice way to spell my name  :Wink: 

Its 9:30 PM over here...

Hope your day is cool....

I'm thinking of the dreams to see tonight...

Any Suggestions?

----------


## CyberSurfer

I'm not entirely sure what you mean...

----------


## barrk

I like the dreams that involve sunny beaches, waves lapping the shoreline, colorful drinks with little umbrellas being brought to me by scantily clad, tanned, exotic looking men....

I'll let you fill in the rest!

----------

oh.. just nothing! leave it

----------


## CyberSurfer

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't *think* that's quite what anoop's after...

Anyway, I'm going home...Bye!

----------


## barrk

Bye Jonathan.  Have a nice evening!!

----------

bye cyber..

BTW, that was what i meant exactly

----------

Anyone know where my post disappeared too?!?!?  :Confused:

----------

barrk what is ur real name?

Thanks for those dream suggestions.. anyway have to replace men with women...

----------


## barrk

It was postnapped by the cult for the silver service.................

MUAWWHHHAW

----------


## CyberSurfer

I knew that....Later!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Good morning, Simon!  How goes it?*


Oh there it is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  my server didnt seam to want to refresh my pages!!!

Im ok thanks, been a little busy today but it aint that bad, and u? hows your daughter?

Cya later Jon

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *barrk what is ur real name?
> 
> Thanks for those dream suggestions.. anyway have to replace men with women...*


My name is Katie.

Feel free to revise the dream to suit the circumstances! ;-)

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *She goes in for a consult today at 5:00pm to see when the tonsils will come out.  I finally broke down and decided it needed to be done.  She's feeling better except for being nervous about the surgery.  Thanks so much for your concern!*

----------

Katie are those dreams royalty free?.. or should i display your ad on my dreams? ;-)

----------

what was that about your daughter?

----------


## barrk

Royalty free just for you!!!!!!!!

Simon was asking how my daughter was doing.  I was just filling him in.

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> * 
> She goes in for a consult today at 5:00pm to see when the tonsils will come out. I finally broke down and decided it needed to be done. She's feeling better except for being nervous about the surgery. Thanks so much for your concern!*


Dont worry she will be fine, I bet you feel like you'd rather go thru it than her, its natural to worry!
Just think this will stop any of this occuring again!

----------

oh!..

Howz this acronym for me-
*A* *N*eat "*O*bject-*O*riented" *P*erson\*P*rogrammer

----------

yeah Simon's right..

My Mom used to do it always.. still does at times ;-)

----------


## barrk

Nice acronym annie.....

You're right about wishing it was me instead of my daughter!

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *yeah Simon's right..
> 
> My Mom used to do it always.. still does at times ;-)*


My mum did it a lot when I went in, and one of my teachers daughters was in when i was and her mum passed out a few times, probaly the smell of my vomit :Big Grin:  (hehe, so crude!)

----------

Annie... he he Nice name to call a guy.. still i like it  :Smilie: 

lol@Simon


How old are you baby Simo?

----------


## barrk

I know you're a guy but I always think Annie when I see your username so if you don't mind (unless you want to tell me what you prefer) I'll call you Annie.

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *How old are you baby Simo?*


BABY!!!!!!! *simon throws a tantrum and stomps round the room*

Im 16 and yourself?

----------

I don't mind at all.....

is Annie your daughter ?

----------

Simon i'm - 16 years 6 months 3 days

----------


## barrk

Nope.  Erin is my daughter.....but I could adopt you if you need another Mom.

----------

he he.. an e-Mom!!!

I accept..
Shall I call you Mamma?

----------


## barrk

You'd better stick to Katie or everyone is going to want me to adopt them.....

----------


## smh

Hi all!

I won't be talking to you much today because I am up to my eyeballs in work!  How did you like your flowers, Katie?

----------


## barrk

Very nice...thanks a bunch!!!!!!!!!!

How was your Valentine's Day?

----------

Bye friends i've to sleep...

Katie.. my regards to sis Erin... she'll get well soon!! :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Have a nice snooze....pleasant dreams Annie!

----------

thanks Ma..oops Katie.. see ya

----------

Well, I dont know what to say this time..  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Just say Good Morning!

How are you today?

----------


## smh

My day went pretty good.  Mike surprised me by getting me a Precious Moments figurine.  (I didn't expect that at all.)  He said that he would rather give me something I could keep forever rather than something that would die in 2 days.  I thought it was pretty good reasoning.  How did your day go?



Sorry if my replies are few and far between today.

----------


## barrk

Very nice.  I got lot's of chocolates from my coworkers so I was wired all day.  Tom got me a very pretty silk flower arrangement for my desk.

Hope your work day goes well!

----------


## barrk

Hello Dennis..........glad to see you in here this fine day!

----------


## smh

I  didn't any candy....from anyone.  Everybody I work with is on a diet.

----------


## barrk

Almost all the guys around here got me a little something.  They even decorated my cube!  Of course I made fudge for the entire office at Christmas so they were really just returning the favor...but it made me feel good anyway!

----------


## smh

I can't make anything to bring to work, because I like good fattening food, but no one around here will eat it.  I snack constantly at my desk, and some of the girls around here give me nasty looks because they can't do it without gaining 10 lbs.  I like to eat, and that's all there is to it.  I only have one life, and I am not going to eat cardboard diet stuff.   I'd rather enjoy my food.

----------


## barrk

I don't cheat myself where food is concerned either but I am very active and don't seem to be any the worse for it!  An occaisional goodie isn't going to do any damage anyway...it's those people who pound down the burgers that will eventually regret it!

----------

Hello Everybody... How are y'all today?

----------


## barrk

Doing well, Dennis, and you?

----------

not good, not bad, but I'm doing a lot better than yesterday, thanks for asking  :Smilie:

----------


## nukem996

last night i was making a cd player and i kept getting a memory drop. i wanted to goto bed at 12 cause i had to get up by 7. but my computer is my alarm clock. so. . . i had to fix my computer. that was fun. I WAS PLAYING LiMp BiZkIt WHEN I WAS MAKEING IT!!!!! AND THE NEW ONE CHOCOLATE ST*RFISH AND THE HOT DOG FLAVORED WATER!!!!

----------


## zmerlinz

i love that album it is cool, i like getcha groove on
how is everyone, i haven't spoken to you guys and gals in ages?

----------


## nukem996

finally i found someone who likes LiMp BiZkIt here.

----------


## zmerlinz

yeah cool, i also like

offspring

koRn

Marylin Manson

Rage against the machine

pitchshifter

so why don't the other guys like limp bizkit ??

----------


## nukem996

i like them too. i have no idea. some like KoRn.

----------


## barrk

I prefer meaningful lyrics and a decent melody.

----------


## zmerlinz

there are lots of meaningful lyrics in the songs you just have to listen to them more carefully, and the melody is cool as well.

Bark: what type of music do you like ?

----------


## barrk

I like Black Sabbath, Eric Clapton, Green Day, ACDC...just about anything but rap with a few exceptions.  I just find it hard to tolerate someone making money off of telling me to take a cookie and shove it anywhere!

----------


## zmerlinz

i like greenday as well, my favouite track is minority

----------


## barrk

:-) I like Nice Guys finish last and Good Riddance.

----------


## nukem996

cd

----------


## zmerlinz

has anyone heard of papa raoch and linkin park, they are cool bands?

----------


## barrk

Lincoln park is a little to hardcore for me...but my oldest son likes it.

----------


## barrk

Lincoln park is a little too hardcore for me...but my oldest son likes it.

----------

I like:

Good Riddance
Minority
Basket Case
2000 Light Years Away
Brain Stew
Burnout
F.O.D
When I Come Around
Longview
and
Nice Guys Finish Last

of course, by Green Day..

I actually like all of their songs, but these are my favorites, but my all time favorite Green Day song has to be Good Riddance.

And I haven't heard much by Linkin Park, but I like One Step Closer.  I haven't heard much by Papa Roach either, but Broken Home is pretty good.

Wheatus (a band, not a song) is good too.

Like I've said before...  I'll listen to ANYTHING but (c)rap... it's horrible...

----------


## nukem996

alot of stuff. too meny to list

----------


## barrk

How old did you say you were Nuke?

----------

nukem, it's *many*.

I think he's 13.

----------


## barrk

I'm really NOT trying to pick on you or anything but I really think you need a few suggestions on communicating.

First...it's a big world out there.  There are a lot of people who you have information that would be useful to you if you listen.  Just because you don't know anyone who has ICQ doesn't mean that many people don't.  A better way to respond to the ICQ post would be to ask questions about it....what is it?...how do you get it?.....etc.  You could learn something that may be very useful to you instead of coming across as an arrogant little kid.

Second...there are a great many different people with a great many different tastes.  They will not agree with yours.  If someone says that they don't care for a certain type of music...it's not a reflection on you because you do.  It just means they don't care for it.

Third...it's a good idea to have the facts when you discuss something.  If you don't have the facts, it's also a good idea to listen to people who do have them or to ask questions so you are armed with the same information!  

Fourth...if you do ask a question....listen to the answer...before you just plunge ahead.

Please don't take offense at this...I'm really just trying to help.

----------


## barrk

One more thing.  I just wanted to tell you that you have gotten much better at following the threads and joining in the conversation.  Keep working on it!  You will get the hang of it!

----------

> _Originally posted by nukem996_ 
> *finally i found someone who likes LiMp BiZkIt here.*


I like limp bizkit here too... i think there a little close to pop thou and i hate POP!!!!

I also like...
Marylin Manson
offspring 
korn 
Deftones
Papa Roach
slip knot
etc...
and i like a bit off indie and ovas..Oasis, blur, manics...

----------


## barrk

Oasis isn't bad.....the rest I don't really care too much for though.

Except of course for Green Day....

----------

I've never heard Oasis before, are there any songs you recomend?

----------


## barrk

WonderWall and Don't Look back in Anger.

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *WonderWall and Don't Look back in Anger.*


Perfect couldnt have picked better myself!

also consider Morning Glory

----------


## barrk

Glad you approve Simon ;-)

Morning Glory is good too.

btw...Dennis...I sent you a PM  did you get it?

----------

Yea, I got it... after those few times, I think I am going to check my PMs every 5 minutes(so I don't miss anything).

I'm downloading those songs right now

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Glad you approve Simon ;-)
> 
> Morning Glory is good too.
> 
> btw...Dennis...I sent you a PM  did you get it?*



Thanks i love Oasis, my favorite Album is "(whats the story) Morning glory"

and urs?

----------


## barrk

To be honest...I've never heard an entire cd of theirs...they got huge radio play here for awhile and now I never hear them at all.  I just remember the good songs I heard.

----------

Anybody home?

----------


## YoungBuck

Champagne Supernova

----------


## nukem996

john closed the AnnaKurnikowa.jpg.vbs post cause we where talking to much about makeing and sending virus too much.  :Big Grin: 

sry john

----------

morning all...
Why do I always miss the music conversations?

----------

> _Originally posted by YoungBuck_ 
> *Champagne Supernova*


Yep that too... i think Noel the better singer... wat ya'll think?

BTW Morning all!

----------

LOL posted just before i did!

Morning behemoth, how are ya doing?

----------

My work let me go last night - shortened my notice by 2 days, so I feel liberated...u?

----------

> _Originally posted by Behemoth_ 
> *shortened my notice by 2 days*


Whats this for? you quiting or somit?

Im ok thanks a little tired as I was up until 2am sorting/reading emails!

So hows the weather?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by nukem996_ 
> *john closed the AnnaKurnikowa.jpg.vbs post cause we where talking to much about makeing and sending virus too much. 
> 
> sry john*


Learn to type please!





> John closed the AnnaKurnikowa.jpg.vbs thread because we were talking about making and sending virus' too much.
> 
> Sorry John.


It's not that hard! it took me 15 seconds to type that.  And why the biggrin smiley?  You think sending viruses is funny?

----------

Hello Everybody...

Hi Simon how are u?

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *Hello Everybody...
> 
> Hi Simon how are u?*


Afternoon an00p!
Im fine thank you and how are you?

Morning D, How *wud* ( :Big Grin: ) you be doing?

----------

not just quitting - quit! wahey! (more time to spend down the pub...

Weathers fine. hows yours.

Morning dw...

----------

he he.. not so good out here.. had an English exam in the morn at school.. and i wrote some terrible answers!!

----------

> _Originally posted by Behemoth_ 
> *not just quitting - quit! wahey! (more time to spend down the pub...*


 :Big Grin:  what *DID* you do?

weathers not that bad but it was COLD!!


an00p, your supposed to write bad answers in English its only natural, lucky me dont have to take anymore exams... unless i go for my MCSE which im hoping to get before im 17

----------

gave my notice in and then never went into work.

I'm a master at finding believeable excuses when I need to.

Aparently they were getting fed up of me not coming in and let me go.  :Big Grin:  (naughty me)

----------

> _Originally posted by Behemoth_ 
> *gave my notice in and then never went into work.
> 
> I'm a master at finding believeable excuses when I need to.
> 
> Aparently they were getting fed up of me not coming in and let me go.  (naughty me)*


 :Big Grin:  best way to go  :Big Grin:  What did you do?

----------


## barrk

Good morning all!  How's everything?

----------

Hi katie.. how r u doing?

----------


## barrk

Morning annie!  As official Mom of this site I feel I should tell you....study for the English test next time and it will be much easier............

Ok...now.....I'm fine.  I just got reading the breakfast thread and find I want a bagel...how about you?

----------

thanx for the advice dear e-M*

i'll *try* studying next time...

the question i really messed was the one which asked me to write an essay on what i'll do in the next twenty years...


FUNNY!I just had my dinner and you are yet to have your Breakfast... **** with timezones... :Smilie: 

*e-M : e-Mom!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

The time zone thing is rather funny at times.....hehe

So...what DO you want to do in the next twenty years?

----------

i wrote i'll be looking for a Valentine.. to have one atleast next year  :Wink:  he he...

hope the Cult members aren't hearing this..  i could be impeached!!  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Didn't you have a big controversy over Valentine's Day in your country?  It made the news here.  It's amazing how the media makes mountains out of mole hills.  It sounded like there was rioting in the streets, etc.

----------

Morning Katie! how are you?

I have 1 1/2 hours until i leave work for 9 days  :Big Grin:

----------

there indeed was "revolt".. maybe a few hundreds ran out on the streets to protest... but does a 100 among a million True Indians make anything...

They just wanted some publicity and they got it.. unfortunately.. but who cares.. valentines will still be there here!!...

Anyway my city is a quiet one.. no troubles.. HoneyBee lives in Bombay where all the trouble went..

----------


## barrk

Annie...it's sad that all we ever hear about your country is the bad stuff.  I'm sure the media plans it that way...


Hey Simon...what are you going to do with your time off?  How did you get so lucky?

----------

hi simo... u are working? wow!!! u told u were just 16!!

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *hope the Cult members aren't hearing this..  i could be impeached!! *



AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! hehe :Big Grin:

----------

Questions for both of you...

1..Are you still in search of that Banner Simo?

2..e-M, why don't you have an Avatar?

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Hey Simon...what are you going to do with your time off?  How did you get so lucky?*


Sleep... i might go in to France for a few days but i dunno if i can be arsed thou  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

an00p... yes i am "only" 16, no problems heh?  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *Questions for both of you...
> 
> 1..Are you still in search of that Banner Simo?
> 
> 2..e-M, why don't you have an Avatar?*


huh? what banner?


"e-M": yea why dont you have an avatari?

----------


## barrk

My firewall seems to be stopping me from loading one.........It tells me it was successful but nope.

----------

he he no problems Simo.. just wondering.. 16-yr olds don't get jobs here.. so u should be really talented...!

----------

the banner you need for your website... vbsnippets

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *My firewall seems to be stopping me from loading one.........It tells me it was successful but nope.*


Try uploading it, then puting the file path of the server in.... u uploaded to D's server so you shud be able too!

----------


## barrk

Dennis told me the upload didn't work......

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *he he no problems Simo.. just wondering.. 16-yr olds don't get jobs here.. so u should be really talented...!*


yea thanks, me an IT Consultant now and im going for my MCSE in bout 3-4 months then i will crack down on my VB and do one in that hopefully... then it will be time to take over m$ hehe :Big Grin: 

well i got a logo up on my site and its good, but im still open

----------

i could help if you need to.. e-M .. just mail me the ico u have in mind..

----------


## barrk

Thanks....I may do that....unless of course you have one in mind for me.  Yours is very creative!

----------

thanks but i got the icon as such from somewhere on the net.. i just did the bevel..

----------

yea an00p where did you get yours?

----------

Simo - hmm i don't remember.. somewhere.. i modified the look of the eye too.. is it good.. i wished to show you the orginal.. but i lost it...

e-M - I've got one for you check out the attatchment

----------

also the eye has the same colour as my own eye.. brown thats what i modified...

Here's another for you e-M...

----------

hehe  :Big Grin:  cool pics!

----------

she went off at the wrong time!!  :Frown: 

BTW, are you using Win 2000?

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *she went off at the wrong time!!*


u mean Kaite?? huh?

im using win98 at work

win98, win2000 advanced server at home

I also used NT workstation4 NT server 4 (and SBS server) and NTserver 3.51, winME, Linux RedHat, oh and win95 and win3.1 (and DOS lol)

Im gonna dual boot with win2000 professional soon i have the cds now i cant be arsed to find drivers and install it, win98 i prefer at the moment as i plau games and i think its more stable at the moment than ME

20 minutes left unti HOLIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Ive gotta take the server down now so i will chat to you some other time then

Take care have fun!

----------

ok bye.. see ya..

----------

hehe the servers going down at 17:05 and its 16:47
have a few more minutes to get some posts in! :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Those are cute annie!  Which one do you like best?

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Those are cute annie!  Which one do you like best?*


The first one....
the second one....
the first one...
oh i dont know...

there both cute

any way server down in a min, BYE  :Frown:  *simon sheds a tear*

----------


## barrk

Have a great weekend!  Stay out of trouble!!

----------

Sure I will! and you!

BTW im back!!!  :Big Grin: 

Just got home  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

don't rub it in!  I have six more hours of work to go!

----------


## Ianpbaker

evening all, what an interesting day I've had today.  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Do tell!!!!!!!!!

----------

Afternoon Ian! and how would you be?

----------


## Ianpbaker

if you remember, I'm now working on an in-house project instead of contracting out round the county. although it's not an easy project, I've got a cushy life at the moment as i'm working in the same place that I live. 

Although I had accepted this role, the paris job came back. I don't want this job as I would rather work from home as I said. My boss doesn't want me to do that job as he want's me to this project. So I thought it would be a simple case of ringing the agency and telling them that I'm no longer available. OH NO,life isn't that simple. So that my company doesn't lose face with the agency my boss told me that i had to go to the interview and bugger it up subtly. So I go off to london today for this interview and it was one of the funniest 50 mins of my life. I get in there 10 mins late to start it off. The lady who is interviewing me said it isn't a problem. I have the first part of the interview which was all about my people skill's, and everything I think of to try to put her off, she replies with that's great how you delt with that situation. so there's me trying not to piss myself with laughter as every attempt I've made so far seem's to be to no avail. 

The second part of the interview was a technical test of about 20 question's. I look through them and I know strait away i could get 100% on it. So I bodge allot of the questions and make up some really stupid awnser's. The lady ask's me how hard I found it, and ireplied with it was a but difficult. She say's that's fine as the people who wrote it said it was a bit of a tricky one, even though any semi-reasonable web developer could ace it.

So Hopefully from my awnser's that I gave in that test that it I will be put firmly to the bottom of the list although I did seem to do quite well on something I was trying to bodge up. I was very suprised that i managed to keep a straight face through all that as my mind had fell off his chair and split a few rib's with laughter

It's a tangled web we weave
 :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Sounds like great fun!!!!!!!  I'd love to be in that situation.

----------


## smh

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I've gone blind!

I been at work for 18 hours counting yesterday and today so far, and I still have another 8 or so to go today.  My eyes are killing me!

.....(stupid deadlines).....

----------


## barrk

Nothing better than working under pressure!!!!!

Hang in there Shanea...a three day weekend coming up :-)

----------


## Ianpbaker

just think it will soon be the weekend, although it already is for us over here  :Big Grin: 

katie - It was bloody hilaious. Interview's don't bother me any more as it's all part and parcel of my job now. But I started getting very nervous on the train from nerves of *Not* Being able to bodge it up as i am normally a very honest person. mostly all my mind was comming up of what I should be saying automatically and i had to stopmyself and think of what to say instead. This Is the first time I've gone for an interview for something I don't want, and it felt strange and funny at the same time.  :Confused:

----------


## barrk

I think the biggest problem would be to not laugh!

I missed our conversations...Parksie is on vacation..td and paulw have dissappeared into the ether...as has Jethro....then you.

Very nice to visit again............besides I'm quite outnumbered by the clan of the bad moods or whatever!

----------


## smh

No, I don't get a three day weekend. I'm not going to have a weekend at all.  I'm going to have to work at least another 8 hours this weekend, and I am not taking Monday off.  They start testing on Monday, and I really need to be here.  10 more weeks, and it's wedding time.  Then, I will get my vaction time in.

----------


## Ianpbaker

if I wa a sad person, I would grumble about not having net access at work, but as I'm a happy person, I won't.

as I said, I will try to be around as much as I can during weekday evevning's, But juggling the gym and my friend's, it  isn't leaving me much spare time.

----------


## barrk

Well just so you know that you are missed!

Bummer about this weekend, Shanea :-(

Where did you finally decide for the honeymoon?

----------


## Ianpbaker

your too kind Katie  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

So honeybee keeps saying    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## smh

We decided not to go for a while. Mike doesn't get vacation from his new job until November, and we can't go without a week of his pay.  We may just go to the Twin Cities for the weekend.  We have decided that the money we get from the wedding is going to pay for hospital bills occured when we have baby #2, (which is our next project this fall).  We will probably go after baby #2 is a couple years old.

----------


## Ianpbaker

now, now. we are all civilised human being's  :Frown: 

Oh sod it, He get's on my tit's as well  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

No maternity insurance where you work...........that sucks.

----------


## smh

I hope he doesn't take this offensively, but everytime I hear 'Honeybee'...I think that person is a girl.  I must have some correlation stuck in my mind.

Sorry...

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *Oh sod it, He get's on my tit's as well *



I imagine it's a little more painful for you than me.....my were designed for that sort of thing ;-)

----------


## smh

Well, there's 80% them and 20% us for insurance.  I will have enough vacation built up next year where I can take 6 - 8 weeks at full pay, but we are planning ahead for any complications, like I had with my first pregnancy.

----------


## Ianpbaker

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
lmffo

Metaphorically speaking of course.

----------


## smh

I am leaving this building for a while.  I won't be gone too long though.  I just need to get some fresh air and see some different scenery.  Talk at ya in a bit.

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *lmffo*


that's one I don't know but I have multiple guesses...

something to do with laughing your face off?

----------


## Ianpbaker

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *Metaphorically*


Damn that's a big word for a friday night

----------


## Ianpbaker

Laugh My F*@!ing Face Off  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Yep...even for a Friday morning!!

----------


## Ianpbaker

it's a bloody big word for any time of the day, week,month,year,decade,century,millenium.

----------


## barrk

metaphysically speaking that is!

----------


## Ianpbaker

true, true.

Right i'm off out for the evening, so i'll catch you all next week. Have a great weekend, i know I will  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Talk to you next Friday...if not sooner.....I keep working on those rusty clansmen.....until then!

----------


## nukem996

i just had a test in english and i didnt study, i got a A. i was the only one.  :Big Grin: 

dennis: im typeing now. u mean how to spell?

----------


## smh

When is Parksie getting back from his trip?

It's pretty dull around here without him.

----------

I think he gets back wednesday or thursday...

----------


## barrk

He said his trip was for five days....and he left yesterday.  I think that means that next week we'll have the pleasure of his company once again!

----------

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. A "school week".. I thought he meant an entire week.

----------


## barrk

Next week we only have a four day week!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah! Hoorah! Yipee! TeeHee!

----------

What are you planning to do on your extra weekend-day??

I just want to sleep, sleep, and sleep some more.

----------


## barrk

I don't really have anything planned...sometimes those turn out to be the best days off though!

I am looking forward to sleeping in a little....other than that..I'll just see what unfolds!

----------


## smh

Oh, put a sock in it... (Sarcasm because I don't get a day off until next Friday.)

Just kidding.  I don't mean that you guys are dull.  But have you seen how boring all of the threads have been in the last couple of days?  I was barely in here yesterday, and nothing has changed.

----------

Yeah... it has been pretty boring around here lately..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## barrk

You're right!  I was just yanking your chain a little!  I do miss all the guys.  It has been quiet lately.  It usually is  a little quieter on Fridays anyway since the time changes are so drastic.

I do feel badly that you don't get the long weekend.  Just try to hand in there!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Just try to hand in there!*


Hand in where?

----------


## barrk

HANG in there I mean..........oops!

----------


## nukem996

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin: I GOT TWO DAYS OFF!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
 :Wink:  EAT IT!!!!  :Wink:

----------

Aren't you a little young to be requesting that type of thing?!?

----------


## barrk

Hehehehe

----------

:Wink:

----------

.

----------

..

----------

It's boring in here....

----------


## barrk

Sorry.......work keeps getting in the way.....don't they know it's Friday?

----------

I guess not... Same thing happened to me in school.. well, I was just sitting there, thinking about it being friday, and I was asked to do something... just out of no-where, they ask me to do something.... on friday!!!!!

----------


## nukem996

My school gives us off two days. Some schools in New York State, United States of America, got the entire last week off. Thats what I want.

----------

stop bitching! I only get monday off!!!!

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *I guess not... Same thing happened to me in school.. well, I was just sitting there, thinking about it being friday, and I was asked to do something... just out of no-where, they ask me to do something.... on friday!!!!!*


Completely unreasonable if you ask me!  ;-)

They should know better!

----------

Yeah.... fridays are supposed to be happy days..

BTW, I listened to those songs by Oasis that you recomended.  I liked them a little, but they didn't seem like anything special.. but now I can't stop listening to their songs  :Smilie:   do you recomend anything else by them?

----------


## barrk

Those three are the only ones they play on the radio...maybe Simon could suggest another.  He seems pretty into them!

----------

The station I listen to(DC101) plays some pretty good stuff.... and the DJs are halarious.  They talk about anything even janitors... doing something.. in coffee(A few days ago NASA found out a janitor was "doing stuff" in the coffee pot at their... place..., a female employee claimed "the coffee seemed to taste salty"  :Wink: )

if you have time later, listen to "the clinton farewell song"

http://www.dc101.com/jocks/elliot/elliot.asp

----------


## barrk

That is a riot!!!!!!!!  Shame to do it to that perfect song though!

----------

Yeah, that is one of my all time favorite songs(not the parody, the original).. such a great song... they should make more like that....

----------


## barrk

There's not a bad song on the Nimrod CD in my opinion!

----------


## nukem996

Im off an extra day!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

god damnit, this is exactly why people are annoyed with you.  We know you get an extra day off, good for you.  But it is not even relavent to what we were talking about.

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *There's not a bad song on the Nimrod CD in my opinion!*


I like ALL songs by Green Day.  Their music is soooooo cool.

----------


## barrk

I also like Gremlins........I think that's the name of it.  It has a picture of a gremlin on the CD

----------

I'm not sure, but I think that's Dookie...

Here is a list of all the albums(includes all tracks and lyrics to songs)


http://www.greenday.net/albums.html

----------


## barrk

Yep.....it's Dookie!  Goofy name but great Cd....not as good as Nimrod though. IMHO

----------

Yeah, Nimrod and Dookie are the best CDs Green Day made.  I like 1039 smoothed happy hours too.. well... I like all of them  :Big Grin:

----------

hi again!!..

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Those are cute annie!  Which one do you like best?*


the second one was good.. e-M shall i upload it?

----------

Bye all  :Frown:

----------


## amesjustin

my 2 cents.....

----------


## nukem996

Don't you people stay up after 9? I remember once I talked to someone in the UK who just woke up and I still hadn't gone to sleep. Proves i've been born in New York City. If you don't know New York City is called 'The City That Neaver Sleeps.'

----------


## Cybrg641

How does that prove you were born in New York City?  Not that I care at all...

----------


## nukem996

Theres a expersion that New York City is the City that never sleeps. I don't sleep much eather.

----------


## Cybrg641

You mean *expression*?

----------


## nukem996

Expression - utterance

Utterance - what one says

----------


## nukem996

But I told you I cann't spell.

----------

> _Originally posted by nukem996_ 
> *Don't you people stay up after 9?*


Well if you were refering to me, i left the forumn at 12:30 and went to sleep at 4am! Dont judge, thats why people hate you!

----------

hi there simo... howz ur vacation going?

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *hi there simo... howz ur vacation going?*


hey an00p how are you? vacation lame, i just got back in from teh city, i got a train which passed straight thru my home town and the next one back went thru it to!!!! aaaarrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhh i asked both conductors and they said it stop where i wanted it to, but it didnt!  :Mad:  i aint gonna be on here much so i'll cya round



nukem: just because i wasnt posting on the board doesnt mean i was asleep, we dont all sit at the computer until we go to sleep

----------


## nukem996

There wasn't anyone on. No one was posting.

----------

that does not mean they were all asleep.

----------

Simo - you should file a case against the conductors!!!

By the power of the rusty spoon.. let them goto hell!!!!

MUWAHAHAHAHAHA.!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chrisjk

I had to include myself in the worlds largest ever post, sorry

----------


## nukem996

Are we going to but this in some world records thing? I think we should.

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *Simo - you should file a case against the conductors!!!
> 
> By the power of the rusty spoon.. let them goto hell!!!!
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHAHA.!!!!!!!!!!!*


"Simo" - *hehe*

But then i wud feel happy! and i cant be arsed any way, im used to traveling on 4 or more trains to get to where i want  :Mad: 


Do you think this is the largest post?

----------


## Ianpbaker

chrisjk - I live just round the corner from you  :Smilie: , and i also spent two years at brighton uni. I see you a student from yuor profile, which Uni are you at, and what course are you doing.

----------


## nukem996

I don't know. Just enter this in, in some world records thing.

Seems this post has some compition now theres a 'New Post Race!'

----------


## chrisjk

Well not quite Brighton Ianpbaker, to the west. Errmm, Univeristy of Greenwich in london doing Computing Science degree thanks for asking

----------

this is indeed the longest post..

and by the power of the rusty spoon the new post race will go to hell!!!!

btw, Simon you didn't like me calling you Simo?  :Wink:

----------


## nukem996

. . .

----------

morning all - just my tuppence for the day.

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *
> btw, Simon you didn't like me calling you Simo? *


No its cool i was just havin' a little laugh....


Morning behemoth, and how are you?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Morning All!

Simon, sorry I wasn't around over the weekend, but I discovered I was going to a cadet training weekend when I arrived home from college and had to get my stuff together really quickly. Honestly., the Army Cadets up here have the Logistical Skills of a particularly disfunctional brick! Anyway, how are you?

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *Logistical Skills of a particularly disfunctional brick!*


*hehe*

Morning Jonathan!
Im ok ish, i collapsed last night and banged my back on my bed and now im in pain  :Frown:  just went thru the worst depression eva and nukem is pissin' me off! ( :Stick Out Tongue: )

and how are you? where are you at the moment? college?

----------


## CyberSurfer

I'm in college just now, preparing to start IT Apps 2, which is mind numbingly boring! On the bright side, I spent the morning in bed! Other than itappitis, I am fine!

----------

oh bad luck... I'm gonna IM you now if you dont mind as their are a few things that i don't wanna air across here.

----------


## CyberSurfer

K! I may not be able to reply too quickly, coz the Lecturer is an old dragon with a bad case of Internet Paranoia!

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *K! I may not be able to reply too quickly, coz the Lecturer is an old dragon with a bad case of Internet Paranoia!*


Do they have that thing where they can watch and control your desktop? and broadcast theirs.... where changing into a different room for my one course and im sure they have it there.... DAMN!!!!!!

oh well ive sent a IM... speak to you soon.

----------


## CyberSurfer

They don't, but she's prone to wandering....I'll reply as soon as I can..

----------

good good, my lecturer does that to, sometimes he moves so fast its like hes running, once i purposely crashed my pc coz of it.... well i was playing tony hawks2  :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Smilie:  Just to make you feel happy with your PC, I don't think your PM got through, coz I can't see it!

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> * Just to make you feel happy with your PC, I don't think your PM got through, coz I can't see it!*


AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!

I cant be arsed to type that all again!!!!

well the point was that i have wat we want working for my site, and it works well, im having trouble intergrating it as i cant find where to.

We need a few more ideas of what we want then we can go for it!

----------


## CyberSurfer

Is any of it online?

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *Is any of it online?*


No it isnt, you would have to go into my admin section on the host and goto the test section..... im working on getting it up quickly now......i will let you know once its done!

----------


## CyberSurfer

Coolness! I'm just starting an assessment, so I won't surface again until 2.30, when Teabreak rolls along...

----------

COOOOOL me just found out how to intergrate the form into the site  :Big Grin:  i will let you know when i have done it!

----------


## Ianpbaker

evening all  :Big Grin:

----------

Evening Ian, hows your work?

----------


## Ianpbaker

evening simon.

All fun and games at the moment. I spoke about that  interview that i had last friday(the one that I *Tried* To bugger up. well I couldn't of buggered it up enough, as out of te five people they interviewed, i'm th only one they want to speak to again. So it seems that it doesn't matter what i do, i'm goign to get this job. The funny thing is that i'd like to know who the other people were that got interviewed, as I purposly buggered up that interview and it still looks like I got that Job  :Big Grin:

----------

[mode=jealous]Oh i wish i could get a job by doing that!![/mode]

Can't you just turn the offer down, or have i missed somit!!
Good luck with what eva happens anyway!

----------


## Ianpbaker

If I was just a freelance contractor then yes i could just turn down the job, but the problem is that i work for a company that contracts me out. The agency that this job is with is a big one and my company has got about 30 placements with them at the moment. So because of that, my boss doesn't want to burn any bridges with them. So that's why I had to try and bugger up the interview in a subtle way that doesn't reflect badly on my company. I'ts all fun and games as you can see.

The good thing about me is that in the 1 1/2 years that i've been contracting, every single interview I've gone for, I've got the job. This is a nice acheivement for me, but bad in this particular instance. Ohh well, looks like I'm going to be working away from home again.

----------

hehe.... well have fun  :Big Grin: 
do you like what they are offering any way?

----------


## Ianpbaker

yeah, the job itself, doesn't seem bad at all, all it was all about was that i would rather do the in-house project at my companies offices(Hastings), than have to work away as usual. But i've given up caring now , so if I do get this job, it won't bother me  :Smilie:

----------


## nukem996

Your going down.

----------

Well as long as your happy with it, it should be fine.
So Ian, what are you doing at the moment then?

----------


## nukem996

im doing stuff.

----------


## Ianpbaker

i'm just off down the gym, I might be back, when i return.

speak to you later

Ian

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *I might be back, when i return*


Hehe, have fun with all the lovely fit women  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

pant,Pant, Sips lucozade sport

I'm Back

cough,wheeze, splutter

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *pant,Pant, Sips lucozade sport
> 
> I'm Back
> 
> cough,wheeze, splutter*


Couldnt catch the all the females then i guess!

----------


## Ianpbaker

not a lady in sight

Had the place pretty much to myself

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *not a lady in sight
> 
> Had the place pretty much to myself*


So what was your motive to run etc...?  :Confused:

----------


## Ianpbaker

what I have to pay out each year to be a member pretty much does it for me. 

As well as the lovely ladies in lycra  :Big Grin: , just don't tell my girlfriend that, oh bugger she's walking over now

clout,slap,thump
(Ian Run's for cover behind the sofa)

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *As well as the lovely ladies in lycra , just don't tell my girlfriend that, oh bugger she's walking over now
> 
> clout,slap,thump
> (Ian Run's for cover behind the sofa)*


*Ian's girlfriend ploughs thru the sofa to find Ian pee'ing himself* LOL

----------


## Ianpbaker

she know's I only have eyes for one and maybee 100,000 others.  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *she know's I only have eyes for one and maybee 100,000 others. *


Well i think they dont mind as long as the "other" has the same colour eyes or somit?  :Wink:

----------


## nukem996

You people like the wresting girls? I think there ugly.

----------

Morning All!

----------

howdy

----------

Morning behemoth..... how might you be?

----------

not bad. u?

I'm toying with the idea of starting a thread about nukem's balls. I dont know that John would approve though.

I realise he's young and hes got a lot to learn about interacting with people, but dammit - dennis doesnt p!ss me off like this..!

----------


## AdrenalineBuff

You people

----------


## AdrenalineBuff

R

----------


## AdrenalineBuff

Absolutely

----------


## AdrenalineBuff

Positively

----------


## AdrenalineBuff

Cracked (At  the Skull region )

----------


## AdrenalineBuff

This is why I feel a kindered spirit with ya

----------


## AdrenalineBuff

yeah Checnko...

This is a new kinda \Chat Irc \ board

----------

> _Originally posted by AdrenalineBuff_ 
> *yeah Checnko...
> 
> This is a new kinda \Chat Irc \ board*


Huh?

Just please dont post like that please....

----------


## AdrenalineBuff

No worries Chenko.
Sorry.
 :Smilie: 
 :Confused: 
btw:

Anyone into VBScript OUTLOOK Forms ? I am a resident expert in the field, and don't mind getting some interesting requests. I've done some extensivedamage to many orginizations and corps.. so I've kinda burnt they're rubber. Btw it's a good field. I make about 300$plus on 1 paper form. >> will be explained if requested.

Byebye  :Wink:

----------


## Dark Programmer

Im new here. I would just like to say hi to every one.

----------


## barrk

Welcome!

----------

Welcome!!

Morning/Afternoon Katie!!

----------


## barrk

Morning Simon!  How are you?

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Morning Simon!  How are you?*


Im ok, just a little tired  :Frown: 

So hows *work* then?  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Works okay.....the space shuttle will be landing here in about two hours.....can't wait....I work right next to the flightline so I'll get to see it all!!!!!!!

Very cool stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dark Programmer

This site dose not work that well with netscape.

----------


## barrk

I've heard that from other people too....

----------

What if it crashes??? lol

Get some photos will ya, or wont they let you??

----------


## barrk

It was supposed to land in Florida so no one knew it was landing here.  I don't have a camera with me :-( or I would get some pictures.  If they post some on the intranet I'll send one to you though!

----------


## Dark Programmer

Buy one of those through away camera's. It's only about $5 and this might be your only chance.

----------


## barrk

The shuttle landed here about three months ago too.  They posted pictures on the intranet then so I'm sure they will this time.

Dark...where in the US are you?

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I'll send one to you though!*


Cheers!!  :Wink: 

I havn't seen nukem around for a while  :Confused: 



 :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

A nice break I must say!!!!!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *A nice break I must say!!!!!*


Yep... do you think we could make the 6000th post..... i know i could do it in under 5 mins myself!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

I'm pretty sure we can do it today....but I don't know if it's right for the holder of the 5000th post to also get the 6000th.

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I'm pretty sure we can do it today....but I don't know if it's right for the holder of the 5000th post to also get the 6000th.*


 :Frown:  well lets see, It would be nice thou, do you have any "titles"? hehe :Big Grin: 

BTW do you know where i can get a free web host that will allow FTP and have unlimited space? doesnt matter about adverts etc.

----------


## barrk

No...I sure don't.  Dennis would probably be able to help you there.

As for titles...I hold lots of them....I just don't want to brag....and I'd probably be banned if I did!

----------

I found some unlimited FTP space, but when i signed up i found it was only 100MB!!!! i did this with about 5 comapanys.... I need at least 305MB at the moment!!! hehe (no... it isnt Warez!)

So...... the race is on for the 6000th post.... who will get it...............MMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEE!  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Greedy bugger, aren't you?

----------


## Dark Programmer

Im living in New York City, the best city in the world.

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Greedy bugger, aren't you?*


Oh i like a mouth full.......huh.....NO, wait!......*simon runs away*

----------


## barrk

My oh my Simon......shame on you!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *My oh my Simon......shame on you!*


im inocent  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Yeah...me too. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Yeah...me too.*


emicon time!!!!!


 :Wink:

----------


## barrk

emicon time??????????

----------

methinks it's emoticon  :Confused:

----------


## barrk

Don't you wish that life were really full of smilies????emicons, or emoticons!!!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Don't you wish that life were really full of smilies????emicons, or emoticons!!!*


oh i wish  :Frown:  but i dont


i think pukem has a new alias "evil"

----------


## barrk

Yep!!!!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Yep!!!!*


huh? no emoticon......  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

Yep!!! :Mad:

----------


## barrk

Is that better?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

The shuttle just landed!  Very cool stuff!  No my day can't help but improve!!!!

----------


## barrk

http://www.cnn.com/2001/TECH/space/0....03/index.html

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *http://www.cnn.com/2001/TECH/space/0....03/index.html*


$HIT that was quick!!!!!

----------


## barrk

Hello stranger!!  Or is it just strange???

----------

Evening Ian, hows life en all?

----------


## Ianpbaker

> _ Originally posted by the mad one_
> Nice to see you


good evening katie, do you have a web cam set up on me that i don't know about.  :Wink: 

good evening simon, Had fun with the interview today that I was talking to you about yesterday

----------


## barrk

I didn't know you wore ladies clothes while you surfed though............oops...did I say that out loud???

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I didn't know you wore ladies clothes while you surfed though............oops...did I say that out loud???*


hehe :Big Grin: 

Ian wat ya doing later  :Wink:

----------


## Ianpbaker

damn - my secret of beeing called dawn at the weekend is out.

simon - I actually went to that interview and gave it everything I've got. It went really well, awnsered every question they threw at me and backd tracked on that technical exam and showed them what I can actually do. I'll no be suprisd if they don't give me the job as I t was one of the best interview's I've had  :Smilie:

----------


## Ianpbaker

i would die of lack of oxygen to the brain, as i'd bee laughing so much after everything that has happened over the last week. well, if i get it so be it. and if I don;t I carry on working in hastings. Either way I'm happy as the project for both jobs are very interesting.

----------

:Smilie: 

pukems reining terror again, came on with another alias "dark programmer" andi think "evil" might be him too!

----------


## barrk

Can we just avoid discussing him on this thread....I'm tired to the bone of the whole subject.....

----------


## Ianpbaker

oh well, I'f he's sad enough to that, it's his problem.

Katie - How goes it at the moment

----------


## barrk

Great!  I just watched the shuttle land...now I'm stuffing my face with a grilled chicken salad.  I'm trying to maintain a cheerful countenance in spite of goings on around me....the usual stuff..How 'bout you?

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Can we just avoid discussing him on this thread....I'm tired to the bone of the whole subject.....*


Oh ok sorry....

I hate FIREWALLS!!!!!!!! ZoneAlarm just clamped down my WHOLE pc!!!!

----------


## Ianpbaker

yeah I'm my usual fine and dandy self, especially the joke what is known as my work. That must be a pretty neat thing seing a shuttle land. the nearest i've done to that is drive a tank, and that was a pretty fun time  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Evening all!  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Evening all! *


Wecome back!!

----------


## barrk

Hey Parksie....how'd the trip go??  You were missed!

----------


## Ianpbaker

evening mike, Katie and simon have been the only one around to keep this site mad, ad even I haven't been around much. But the whole team is back. Long may the stupid post's reign  :Big Grin:   :EEK!:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *You were missed!*


Did anyone mention parksie once!!!!  :Big Grin:  lol

well it was a little quiet....

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *Long may the stupid post's reign  *


We've had too many of those lately with you-know-who here....

----------


## barrk

We didn't mention him because we were madly jealous of the fact that he was off having fun in Spain while we were stuck here with.....nevermind....I swore I wouldn't even think of him again!

----------

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *
> 
> We've had too many of those lately with you-know-who here....*


[rant]......[/rant] cant be arsed anymore

...how did i know you were gonna say somit like that? lol

----------


## barrk

You must be psychic or psycotic or something like that!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *You must be psychic or psycotic or something like that!*


psycotic!!! thats me  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

<<< Definitely psychotic  :Wink:

----------

<<new avitari!! hehe

----------


## Ianpbaker

if he's psycotic , i'd dread to think what that makes me

----------


## barrk

Lunatics are such wonderful people......don't you think so???

----------

it's MMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


I would just like to say thank you to all the people who helped me... like....ME!!!  :Big Grin:  hehe

----------


## barrk

Do you think I'll get the 6000th post?

----------


## barrk

Damn!!!  Missed it.....Simon...you are a bum!

----------

I had that post sitting in a window for 30mins waiting to be clicked... and it said 5999 so BAM!!! i got it

[brag]I GOT IT, I GOT IT!!![/brag]

----------

I'm not even going to try to get another one until 10,000  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Damn!!!  Missed it.....Simon...you are a bum!*


a bum......ummmmmmmmm.......OKAY!  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

I hope it's not contagious!!!!

----------


## parksie

Whatever...stop posting so fast...I can't keep up with the changing conversations  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'll sort out my avatar in a bit  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

If your minds still on holiday then why bother???

----------


## Ianpbaker

I think you'll find kaitie is the 6000th post

----------


## barrk

Take that Simon!!!!!!!!!!!!!  MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

----------

It's me, thank you all!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ianpbaker

the cult of the silver service will preveil.

Someone is in a mischeveous mood and deleted an earlier post.

I'm a gentlemen and it should be ladies first

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

6000th????????

----------


## barrk

Bless you and yours Ian!  Kindness in a sea of evil...or Darkness...or nuclear holocost or whatever is rare indeed!

----------


## Ianpbaker

:Smilie:   :Wink:   :EEK!:   :Cool:

----------


## parksie

Methinks Dennis is sitting on 6000  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

I think we should all stop that now..

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *   *


this is gonna be confusing.... we gota make it bigger!!!not smaller!!!!!!!

----------


## barrk

I'm glad to see the Clan of the Silver Service is still alive and well!  It's been quite a struggle but I've converted Dennis!!!!  He is now among the happy and content!

----------

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *I think we should all stop that now..*



Yes please  :Frown:  i did get it fair, and i didnt post bout 20 times in a row  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

I'm still not totally sure  :EEK!: 

<<< cheesy smile  :Smilie:

----------


## Ianpbaker

yep, the more the merry  :Big Grin: 

simon - sorry mate, i couldn't resist. Let's stop it now and let yo have your glory

----------


## barrk

Now cut that out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You boys behave yourself!!!!  Or I'll send you to your rooms and make you sit at the computer all night!!

Wait......too late again!  ;-)

----------

who did that?

----------


## parksie

Ehehehehehehehe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *yep, the more the merry 
> 
> simon - sorry mate, i couldn't resist. Let's stop it now and let yo have your glory*


Ok but i gota delete a few more now  :Frown: 

i try to delete posts that made no sense.... so i just do random ones  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

So Parksie....did you have a great time?

----------


## everyone

well as i'm everyone
I think this is just stupid.

I love it  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Stupid but fun!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

Yep, quite a good time!

Plenty of drinking (got totally wasted every night), flirting (lost count), and doing random stuff (walking down the motorway to McDonald's at 2:30AM).

We got a standing ovation for EVERYTHING at one of the concerts we did  :Wink:

----------


## Ianpbaker

mike - sounds like good fun all round.

----------


## parksie

It was!

I still have a b**ch of a hangover...on monday we started the evening's drinking at 5pm and kept going until 3am  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

not bad for a youngon  :Wink: 

try to  start drinking at 7pm on the friday, get home from the club at 4am on saturday, wake up at 12, go down the pub to watch the footy and carry on drinking till 12am. I did that once and my kidney's and I aren't on speaking terms any more

----------


## parksie

You mean you still *have* kidneys? What about a liver? Mine's ignoring me at the moment  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

Congrats on your standing ovations!!!  Sounds like you had a lot of fun!  Don't leave for that long again though....you see what happened around here when you left........everyone but Simon, Shanea, Harry and Dennis defected into the ether....it was pretty brutal!

----------


## Ianpbaker

kidney's, livers, what anatomy between friend's. 
Right, I'll be off now, won't be around for the next couple of days as footy is on tommorow night(come on you gooners) and I've got a party to go to on thursday. I'll probably be around friday and will fill you in on my job situation

as usuual it's been a pleasure

Night all

----------


## barrk

G'night Ian!  Hope your team wins!!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

Excuse me here, but it has to be done.

YOU'LL *NEVER* WALK ALONE!!!!!!!!!

4-2!!!!!! WHAT A RESULT!!!!!

----------


## Pix

Are you an Arsenal supporter too ?

----------


## Ianpbaker

well and truly. I normally go up to highbury about 6 times a season  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Congrats on your standing ovations!!!  Sounds like you had a lot of fun!  Don't leave for that long again though....you see what happened around here when you left........everyone but Simon, Shanea, Harry and Dennis defected into the ether....it was pretty brutal!*


hehe :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Huh? I was talking about Liverpool  :Wink: 

I don't really support anyone, but I've been following their progress the past few weeks from a distance and they're really doing well, so good for them!

I used to support them a bit but I'm not really a football person, so I occasionally see what's going on  :Smilie:

----------


## Ianpbaker

bloody scoucers  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

Hehe  :Smilie: 

Whoops...looks like a few threads got in there before mine went through...I was answering the "Are you arsenal too?" post  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

Yay you Ianpbaker ! You have good taste ! Arsenal rule !

----------

Me for Liverpool, but I dont follow too much anymore  :Frown: 

any way, cya Ian!

----------


## Ianpbaker

yep they sure do, specially considering manchester utd could only draw tonight as well as letting in a deflected goal he he he

Right, I'm definatley going now

night all

----------


## parksie

Night Ian!

Be kind to your liver!  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Night Ian!

Be kind to your mother!

----------

Morning An00p!! LOL

----------

Well im off to the wonderful dreamy land  :Smilie: 

Cya all, Night n take care!!

----------

Morning all!

----------

Wassssuuuppp!

----------

whaaaassssssssuuuuuuppppppp!!

Monring Behemoth, hows life?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Hey!! Howzit Hangin, Y'all?

BTW if I don't reply, it's coz my Computer Architecture test has started....

----------

Morning Jon!

Hows your test going....or about to be  :Wink:

----------

hi. cool. how're u lot?

----------

Yea im cool..... woke up at just gone 12  :Big Grin:  hehe....Dont know why I woke up so early thou  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

how're those sites of yours going? is the COTRS site up yet?

----------

> _Originally posted by Behemoth_ 
> *how're those sites of yours going? is the COTRS site up yet?*


Site isnt up yet as where sorting other things for it then where gonna get the site going, I think it might help if we can get a few more people to help use with this, but we wont know exactly until we decide whats exactly going up  :Big Grin:  hehe

We will let ya all know........

----------


## CyberSurfer

Test is starting in 5 mins, all about Conversion between Number Bases and buses and stuff, easy, but a helluva lot of questions!

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *Test is starting in 5 mins, all about Conversion between Number Bases and buses and stuff, easy, but a helluva lot of questions!*


Good Luck n Have fun  :Wink:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Thanks! I'm sure I will!!    :Smilie:

----------

How long is it?

----------


## CyberSurfer

It took us as long as we needed (within reason), and I'm all done now! It wasn't even remotely difficult, but was full of stuff like:



```
Convert the string "Non-System Disk" to its ASCII equivalent in Hex
```

Basically rather boring base conversion, and a few definitions. Before we can pass the test, we have to get it 100%, but we get 2 more resits if we get it wrong first time round.


Anyway, I'm sure glad it's over!

----------

I GOT IT!!!!!

I PM'd you with the info....take a look!

----------


## CyberSurfer

I've seen it and replied...

----------

I've seen and i've replied!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Likewise!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Hellooooooooooooo

----------

Same As  :Wink:

----------

Afternoon an00p!!

whaaaaasssssuuuuuuuuppppppppp!!

----------


## CyberSurfer

Hey Anoop!

Simon, come to think of it, remind me (or do it yourself) to find and add a  :Wink:  smily (ie the one from here...)

----------

*confused*
what are you guys talking about

----------

you mean the wink one?

here it is!!

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> **confused*
> what are you guys talking about*


You will know soon  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Morning all you all you all you all you all

----------

morning e-M..

hey,, u read my PM?
it had

----------

morning e-M..

hey,, u read my PM?
it had your

----------

morning e-M..

hey,, u read my PM?
it had your avatar in

----------

morning e-M..

hey,, u read my PM?
it had your avatar in it

----------


## NeoBlade

Afternoon all... :-)

----------


## CyberSurfer

Simon, when you get home, could you upload it to the emoticons directory, and edit the appropriate entry in the admin? At the moment it just uses  :Smilie: ...

Hi there, Katie!

----------

wow. . how did that happen?.. oh oops.. i pressed the stop button just after i clicked submit!!

Simo, you are preparing us for a surprise?

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *Simon, when you get home, could you upload it to the emoticins directory, and edit the appropriate entry in the admin?
> 
> Hi there, Katie!*


Katie????

Im at home  :Wink:  i will have a look in a min as im doing some work  :Frown: 

Afternoon Neo!

----------


## NeoBlade

afternoon chenko, god i don't won't it to be the morning again, I've just about survived till this time...

----------


## CyberSurfer

Ta!

Katie posted a few posts ago, I was saying Hi....

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *wow. . how did that happen?.. oh oops.. i pressed the stop button just after i clicked submit!!
> 
> Simo, you are preparing us for a surprise?*


Huh?

Well its not really a suprise as i think people have already figured.... also Jon's in it as well at the moment...

----------

where did Katie go?

----------


## barrk

I'm back now..


Annie...I seem to have missed the PM and it's not in my folder....can you send it again, please?

Jonathan...I hope your testing goes/went well.

Simon.......what are you up to????

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *Ta!
> 
> Katie posted a few posts ago, I was saying Hi....*


Oh didnt notice (sorry)

Afternoon Katie!!

----------

oh well...

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Simon.......what are you up to????*


Do you REALLY want me to explain  :Wink: 

No.....Wait.....It was Jon's falut....*simon runs away*

----------

Katie.. heres your avatar...
http://ediary.bizland.com/avatar.gif

----------


## CyberSurfer

/runs faster, leaving Simon to explain.... :Smilie: 

Thanks, Katie, my test went fine! Is your daughter all better now?

----------


## barrk

Somewhat better.  She goes in to have her tonsils out next month though.

----------


## CyberSurfer

Surgery...bleech! Hope she gets on OK, anyhoo!

----------


## barrk

Thanks Jonathan!

Annie...it says the image is too large :-(

Why did the color scheme turn yellow for this forum............yechhhhh!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *next month though.*


Oh long wait, Anxious probaly?

You will feel you want it to come quicker, then wish it will neva come! belive me!

When I found out I was going in I only had to wait for bout 5-6 Hours...... and that is a LONG time!

Well I hope she recovers from it very quickly (and yourself  :Wink: )

----------


## CyberSurfer

You need to resize it to 50x50 pixels or summink....

----------

Tonsils???????

an00p runs away afraid

Had a terrible time with tonsils two years back.. will never forget that!! 

how old is Erin?

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Why did the color scheme turn yellow for this forum*


Is it still yellow... as I was speaking to someone else and it was yellow for them, I think you can change the style sets anyway.

----------


## barrk

She's fourteen.....and beautiful.......and wonderfully happy..........and sweet.....and my baby!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CyberSurfer

See y'all tonight, I'm off home..

Byeeee!!  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *Had a terrible time with tonsils two years back.. will never forget that!!*


Oh and thats the best thing to say  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *See y'all tonight, I'm off home..
> 
> Byeeee!! *


Cya later Jon

Buh Byee!

----------

oops! forgot the resizing part.. Try again Katie..

----------


## barrk

Bye Jonathan!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

bye Jon..

The forum turned yellow maybe bcoz you came in through VbSquare.. try vbforums.com

anyways yellow is cool right?  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

It was VB-Square problems........it's blue again!!!!!!!!!!!

Check out my name now, Annie.

Thanks!

----------

Cool Avitari Katie!!

Try making the back ground Transparent.

----------


## barrk

Annie did it for me..........can you make it transparent Annie?

----------


## NeoBlade

yellow by coldplay, is an "OK", song, but the colour yellow...hmmm....I prefer Blue

----------

it looks cool!!!

----------


## barrk

Thanks Annie!!!!!!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Annie did it for me..........can you make it transparent Annie?*



Heres a transparent version

----------


## barrk

Did you see what I added to my signature???

----------


## barrk

Simon......I need it to be somewhere I can display it from.  I don't seem to be able to do it from my computer.

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Simon......I need it to be somewhere I can display it from.  I don't seem to be able to do it from my computer.*


http://www.geocities.com/simon_thwai...tari/katie.gif

There you go!

----------

annie try again and now it is transparent..!!

Thanks for the Credit in your sign.. gotta be going now though byE!

----------


## barrk

Bye Annie!!!!!!!

----------

cya an00p!

----------

Kaite.... Did you update you Avitari, as it isnt Transparent! i found the one i did wasnt transparent when I saved it as a GIF

----------


## barrk

Yes I did.  It still has a background.  Should I do it again?

----------

I tried again and saved it as a JPG and it still didnt want to have a transparent background  :Confused: 

Give me a few minutes to look at this.

----------


## barrk

Okay Simon....thanks!

----------

Duh!!!!!! why didnt i just savve it as a BMP!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


try this
http://www.geocities.com/simon_thwai...tari/katie.bmp

That gives me an idea for for a new one  :Big Grin:

----------

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Why didnt it work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*simon decides life isnt worth it anymore*

but i have an idea.......... one sec........

----------

try this

http://www.geocities.com/simon_thwai...tari/katie.gif

if that doesnt work say bye bye to simon....

----------


## barrk

Thanks Simon!  It looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You're not bad for a Clan leader ;-)

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Thanks Simon!  It looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You're not bad for a Clan leader *


Thanks.....

Do you mean my avitari?

hehe :Big Grin: 
I have more!!!

----------


## barrk

I thought that was a picture of you!!!!!!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I thought that was a picture of you!!!!!!*


Cute huh?  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

I had a feeling you were really soft and cuddly instead of that Rusty image you portray!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I had a feeling you were really soft and cuddly instead of that Rusty image you portray!*


I really portray that image?  :Big Grin: 

But if you rub my tummy I'll scratch your hands to S***!!!! LOL

----------


## barrk

Most cats purrr when I rub their tummies..............maybe not rusty cats though!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Most cats purrr when I rub their tummies..............*


try me  :Wink: 

Two of my cats hate there tummies rubbed and will fight back, the other two will take a go at you if you DONT!!!! LOL

----------


## parksie

I like both your avatars  :Smilie:

----------

Thank you

Evening Parksie!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I thought that was a picture of you!!!!!!*


Ok im not really sure if that was being sarcatic?!?!?

.....is it? :Confused:

----------


## barrk

Yep.....just a typical smart-ass remark.........don't you know me better by now, Simon?

Howdy parksie!

----------


## smh

HI PARKSIE!

How was your trip?

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Yep.....just a typical smart-ass remark.........don't you know me better by now, Simon?*


Do i really wanna know you! *simon moves his head outa swipin' range*  :Wink: 

and why the "Simon?" or just another random comment  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Shanea...did you get your MDAC/ADO version problem figured out?  Was that what was giving you the Error 403s?

----------


## parksie

Hi everyone!

Shanea -- let's just say it was "interesting"  :Wink: 

Quick run-down of events:
*
Climbing over balconies
Getting totally wasted
Hijacking the pianist in the hotel bar (after the above!)
Playing pool (repeatedly)
Dancing around like maniacs (also in the bar)
Flirting (endlessly)
Getting wasted again 
*

Did I mention that we did some concerts?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

Simon......aren't you the one who asked if I was being sarcastic???? :Confused:

----------


## smh

Katie - I did figure out the problem, but now I need to figure out how to fix it.  Is there any way to upgrade from ADO2.1 to ADO2.5 without running an installation program?


Parksie - I wish my trips would have been as fun!  

When I went on a trip with my high school band, we would stick our heads out the window of the hotel to smoke and hope that none of the chaperones opened their window.   (I smoked back then.)   We were kept under really tight supervision.  

You took the pianist?  How did that come about?

----------

> _Originally posted by smh_ 
> *You took the pianist?  How did that come about?*


They took him/her from behind... didnt see it coming



Kaite........ sorry im a bit warped at the moment  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

Warped is okay............grumpy isn't!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Warped is okay............grumpy isn't!*


 :Confused:

----------


## barrk

Smile, Simon, Smile
For the new world is a great world after all!

Smile, Simon, Smile!!!!

(btw..have you seen Roger Rabbit??  Doesn't make much sense if you haven't but wth)

----------


## parksie

> Katie - I did figure out the problem, but now I need to figure out how to fix it.  Is there any way to upgrade from ADO2.1 to ADO2.5 without running an installation program?


Not really -- the provider information needs to be updated as well as the libraries.




> When I went on a trip with my high school band, we would stick our heads out the window of the hotel to smoke and hope that none of the chaperones opened their window.   (I smoked back then.)   We were kept under really tight supervision.


That really sucks  :Frown: 




> You took the pianist?  How did that come about?


That's not what I said  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Basically we asked him if we could borrow his keyboards for a bit so one of my friends played while the guy went off for a drink  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Smile, Simon, Smile
> For the new world is a great world after all!
> 
> Smile, Simon, Smile!!!!
> 
> (btw..have you seen Roger Rabbit??  Doesn't make much sense if you haven't but wth)*


Yes, and at the moment nothing really makes sense to me  :Big Grin:

----------


## smh

Oh, I thought that you meant that you kidnapped the pianist!  

I guess that makes more sense to me now.

----------

oh i thought.....neva mind!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

evening all  :Big Grin: 

I Didn't get that job after all, and spent most of the morning rolling on the floor with laughter and i lost a £10 bet with my boss  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

What was the bet?

----------


## parksie

£10


 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

I know that! What I meant was what was the bet that meant he lost £10? (sorry, this doesn't make any sense either. I'll blame it on the fact that Arsenal just threw away a win!)

----------


## parksie

I know you know that...I was taking the piss  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

pix - as your not up to speed on my work anticts at the moment, if you read the last 10 or so pages, my fun and game are explained. the bet was that I wouldn't get this contract , and It turned out he was right.

----------


## barrk

Hi Ian!!  How goes it?

----------


## Ianpbaker

good evening katie, my charming over the pond friend 

Very happy, and very sad. Happy that I can now carry on working in my home town for a good couple of month's and very sad that arsenal threw away a 1 goal lead to draw 1-1  :Frown:

----------

Hey Ian, How goes?

I'm off anyway....dont wory Ian nothing to do with you  :Wink: 

But i'll cya all later!!

Night!

----------


## barrk

My sons like Manchester United...sorry!

Glad you get to stay close to home!

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *Very sad, and very sad. sad that I can now carry on working in my home town for a good couple of month's and very sad that arsenal threw away a 1 goal lead to draw 1-1 *


So u wanna join huh?  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Bye Simon!!!

----------


## Ianpbaker

no change for them then. They have the biggest following and none of them live in manchester  :Big Grin: 

Don't worry if you don't get it, it's an on-going brittish joke

normally a draw isn't a bad thing, but this is in the champions league, which is europes premier cup, andhas all the best teams from around europe competing in it

----------


## barrk

Don't pay any attention to Simon.....you'll never become a rusty one even if Arsenal loses will you?

----------


## Ianpbaker

DEFINATLEY NOT

life is too much fun to become like that

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Don't pay any attention to Simon.....you'll never become a rusty one even if Arsenal loses will you?*


hehe :Big Grin: ....have u ever seen/read Fever Pitch...If yes...You will understand...AND its not as simple as it sounds...I will leave you thinking

Night!

----------


## barrk

Nope never saw it but if it's about going nuts because your team didn't win....I think I'll pass!

----------


## Ianpbaker

I thinkit's something like that, but I haven't seen it myself.

Right I'm off now as if I don't, i won't make it into work tommorow.

Night Katie  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Good night Ian!  Have a great one!

----------

morning all.

----------

Morning ALL!!

Morning behemoth! Hows everything?

----------

You know that feeling, when you've just confidently shift+deleted something, and then realised it was the wrong thing?

I'm feeling *just great*...hmm sarcasm...

how are you?

----------

I have had that! Like when deleting a few hundred megs across a network  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Im ok, I left a large download running last night, About 130MB and it would have been finished by now...... BUT WAIT!!! NO!........AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!


......My mother turned the pc off!!!!!!  :Mad: 

besides that im fine.....im not sure about the waking up early :Confused:

----------

lets just sit and cry...
  It won't take me long to replace the files I binned, but its the principle. I really cant be arsed to do it now...

----------

*simon moves to the corner of the room and starts sulking*

hehe :Big Grin:

----------

*boo hoo*

----------

*BAH!!!!!!! mumble mumble..............*

----------

***Skrike!***

----------

*Simon gets up and thinks "theres no point in being sad".... then thinks "f***!!! Katie will win"....Simon moves back to the corner!*

 :Big Grin: hehe

----------


## parksie

Remember to face the wall  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

fingers on lips?

----------

Morning parksie........*ummmmmmm simon now goes to try and kill himself* nothing personal *parks*  :Big Grin:

----------

morning - got any jokes?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Morning All!

----------

Morning Jon!

----------


## CyberSurfer

S'up witchasel?

----------

hello..........

----------


## CyberSurfer

Hey anoop!

----------

hi how are you doing?

----------


## CyberSurfer

M'fine....yourself?

----------


## CyberSurfer

M'fine....yourself?

----------

just about fine...

BTW,your name is Jonathan, isn't it?

what was the thing you and Simo were planning?

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *S'up witchasel?*


Huh?

Hey an00p!

I will let Jon explain, as im on and off ere trying to do a few different things at once  :Frown:

----------

Hi all, just back from a liquid lunch...
mmm...
so...hard...to...do...any...work...

----------

I just recieved this email...




> Once again, from the truth is funnier than fiction files:
> 
> Subj: Fw: Just Do It! 
> 
> 
> Date: Fri, 16 Feb 2001 
> 
>      Nike now lets you personalize your shoes by submitting a word or 
> phrase which they will stitch onto your shoes, under the swoosh.  So 
> ...


and I had to share it with everyone...

----------


## CyberSurfer

I'm back, after some frantic typing in my Multimedia class  :Smilie: 

Anoop..

Yes, my name is Jonathan..

Me and Simon are (about to start) designing the Cult of the Rusty Spoon website. This will be just a general geek hangout with reviews, tips, downloads, articles etc. We will also offer WebMail, ie yourname@rustyspoon.co.uk. At present, the only complete section is the forums, which will be finalised when we decide on a colour scheme. I'm busy working on a logo at home, and simon is coming up with ideas for articles etc...

----------


## barrk

Good morning everyone!!!



 btw Simon...I WILL win anyway...you may as well face it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

its 3:00 - hello katie...

----------

Morning Katie!

And thats what you think!! MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Then afternoon to you both!  I've seen several smiles out of you recently Simon....I know I will win!

How's the eye Behemoth???

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I've seen several smiles out of you recently Simon....I know I will lose!*


Evil smiles! MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

So hows everything?

----------

not bad thanks,
u ok? - hows erin?

----------


## barrk

Everything is wonderful!  How about you?  It's a beautiful, clear, crisp 55 degrees here this morning....I have a great cup of coffee and there are only about two other people at work so far so it's quiet!

----------


## barrk

Erin is feeling better for now.  She has her surgery scheduled for next month though...she's a little nervous but looking forward to feeling 100% again!

----------

everything will be fine. she wont enjoy it, but you'll love her back to health again. I can feel your mum vibes all the way across the atlantic...

----------


## barrk

Hehehe...my husband said that he was going to ask the doctor if he would give me a tranquilizer too when they put Erin out for her surgery.  I'll be fine actually...I have to be...I don't want to scare Erin.

----------


## parksie

Surgery?!?!?!?!?!

----------


## barrk

She's having her tonsils out!

Good morning Parksie...

----------


## parksie

Afternoon Katie + everyone else  :Smilie: 

I'm going in a bit...need to sort out this evening -- watching the second leg Liverpool v Roma at the pub with some friends.

----------


## barrk

Have a good time!  Watch out for hangovers!

----------

Hi Everybody!

----------


## barrk

Hi Dennis.  How's it going?

----------


## dimava

Sorry Guys, but Ianpbaker got the 6000th post
because 150*40 = 6000

there are 40 posts on each thread, and page 150 so Ianpbaker is the offical holder of the 6000th post

or I may be wrong

----------


## Pix

How do you get pictures/animations to appear under your username?

----------


## dimava

goto PROFILE:



```
http://forums.vb-world.net/usercp.php?s=
```

----------

Hi everybody... again...

I just had to go pick up my new glasses, and wait for my dad and my brother to get off the computer  :Mad: ...


how are y'all?

----------


## Pix

Thanx Dimava

----------


## barrk

So Pix...when are you going to see your new avatari??

Are you a pixie or a pixel or a picture???

----------


## Pix

I'm a pixie

----------


## barrk

Cool!!!  Can I borrow some Pixie dust??

----------


## Pix

Yep! What colour?

----------

What would you use it for?

I could probably name a hundred things that you would use it for... but I shouldn't just assume like that  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Pink of course....

----------


## barrk

I would use some to make Erin all better for starters...from there...you'll just have to let your imagination run wild....as I'm sure it already has!!!!!!!!
;-)

----------


## Pix

The great thing about pixie dust is that you can use it for almost anything  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Does your mom/wife get angry when you track Pixie dust into the house?

----------


## Pix

No my mom is fine about it as long as it's pink ! Don't think she'd be too happy if it was a different colour though!  :Smilie:

----------

Euuuughhhh pink.  Green is much better  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

that would be for leprauchans Dennis....pink for Pixies.

----------

Well, I am a leprachaun, lassie... soon as I find me pot o gold at the end o the rainbow I'll proove it.

----------


## barrk

Will you share???  Pix is willing to share his/her pixie dust with us......

----------

sure lassie, me gold is your gold.  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

that would be lassie....not laddie!

----------

Sorry about that...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Pix

Wow ! A leprachaun ! What shade of green ? There are many you know !  :Wink:

----------

*this shade*

----------


## Pix

Hey you can change the colour ! I'll have to ask another question (sorry!) how do you change the colour of the text?

----------

[&color="thecolor"]text[/color]

remove the &, and replace "thecolor" with any HTML Color code(it can be Hex: "#FF0000" or a word: "red").

----------


## Pix

Thanx ! (again)

----------


## smh

It should be silver....

...I like silver...

...Or maybe baby blue...

...I like baby blue too...

Oh, yeah...those are the colors of my wedding.

Yeah...silver would be nice.

----------


## parksie

Hello again!

No hangover, but /me is a bit pissed off at the ref...I think we all need a good chorus of "The Referee's a W****r".

----------


## barrk

Hello Parksie.........I take it your team lost or you wouldn't be pissed about the ref...true?

----------


## parksie

They lost this match 1-0, but won 2-1 on aggregate (it was the second leg).

----------


## barrk

Cool!  Glad to hear there's not hangover!

----------


## barrk

I must go now....I'll chat with you fine gentlemen (and you too Mike ;-)...) tomorrow!

----------


## parksie

Hehehe...

Night Katie!

----------

bye mom..

hi every1.. wass up?

----------

Bye Katie

----------


## parksie

I think I'd better be going now...

No coincidence  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## drewski

i was about to read this whole thread! i mean dang! this is a big thread! i didnt look at the number of replies and when i got to like page 5 or so i thought "maybe i should check the replies" hehehehe. just think if i never checked it  :Frown: 

gosh, aren't i *stupid!*


p.s. this is a boring thread

----------


## CyberSurfer

Morning All!

Simon (or anyone else interested), the prototype logo for the COTRS website is attached....Lemme know what you think!

----------

Morning Jon! hows it going?

Like the logo....didnt have time to look at it last night, and ICQ was going mental (so was my pc  :Mad: )

----------


## CyberSurfer

Know the feeling  :Frown: ...shall we use the logo then?

----------

morning...
nice to see the site's underway.

----------

Yea go for it Jon

Morning Behemoth!

----------

have you settled with your avatar yet simon?

----------

> _Originally posted by Behemoth_ 
> *have you settled with your avatar yet simon?*


Are you talking about me changing it all the time?

<<< Hehe

----------


## CyberSurfer

Good Good...I'll start on a prototype design for the site then!

----------

grr foiled again!

went out for a great curry last night...

----------

Oh and try to keep it to the 8.3 file format please....

Are you at home? If so get ur ICQ running for a minute.

----------

> _Originally posted by Behemoth_ 
> *grr foiled again!*


 :Confused:

----------

FOILED: you and your avatari!

----------


## CyberSurfer

8.3 File Format??  :Confused:  No, I'm not at home, I'll be on ICQ this evening though...

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *8.3 File Format??  No, I'm not at home, I'll be on ICQ this evening though...*


8.3 file format... Old DOS type naming... requires all files are 8 or less characters long and the file extention is 3 or less characters long, so HTM not HTML.

Remeber DOS would take filenames down to 8 characters if they were longer...

charcters.aaa would become charct~1.aaa
This is not necessary but its suggested.

And try to keep all characters in lower case, as *nix servers will not reconise links to filenames with different case.

I thought you might have been at home as you said you were gonna start, are we gonna use frames in it or not?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Ah yes, I see what you mean! Will do...I use *.htm anyway...Case wise, I never use uppercase in Web Pages anyway...I'm not at home, but will be after 12.30,but I won't be on the internet until this evening. I'll have a tinker with site themes this afternoon.

I would prefer, if possible, not to use frames, coz basically I don't like them, and they make bookmarking a bit tricky sometimes. Depending on which navbar we use, the navbar (ie the one on my site) could stay at the top of the screen, or stay stationary like those on microsoft.com. Whaddya think? 

BTW, I've set up an account with WebSamba for ASP pages, coz I know ASP better than PHP, and the articles section etc. would be better if they were ASP powered, as they would allow submission of articles etc. Again, let me know what you think....

----------

The nav bar is a good idea yea..... and ASP would be better as im doing it at the moment. But to be honest im not good, I can do the coding, just hate working with objects.

----------


## CyberSurfer

If objects means form objects, I can do that fine!

----------


## parksie

Was the logo Photoshop or Fireworks?

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *If objects means form objects, I can do that fine!*


Yea, im sure I could, its just i can never be bothered

Morning Parksie!

I think it was fireworks.

----------


## barrk

Good morning Parksie and the Rusty Ones!  How are you?

----------

I hope you're not including me in the rusty ones. The last thing I want is to be associated with rusty metal (ugh!)

How are you?

----------


## barrk

I'm fine as frog's hair..........how are you?  Glad to hear you're not rusty!

----------

big curry & beer last night...im happy...

----------


## barrk

I still haven't tried curry......someday......but I'm with you on the beer!

----------


## smh

Morning all!  IT'S FRIDAY!

----------


## barrk

Yeah!!!!!!!!!  Friday AND payday....my favorite!

----------


## Ianpbaker

a very quick and sneaky afternoon all.

will be around this evening  :Smilie: 

right, back to my project (Sigh)  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

Good to see you Ian...have fun on yur project!!!!!!

----------


## Ianpbaker

a friday afternoon and I have to work

whats the world comming to

----------


## barrk

It's 7:30 in the morning and I'm not in bed counting fuzzy sheep...what's the world coming to?  I didn't win the loterry Wednesday so this is the price I have to pay...that and another dollar for another ticket!

----------

Hellllllllooooooooooooo PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!

----------


## barrk

Hi Simon!

----------


## parksie

Hello....

----------


## barrk

Hi Mikey...I mean Parksie....how goes it?

----------


## Ianpbaker

Good evening Katie,Mike,Simon. The usual suspects are in the house  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

I wish it were evening....Fridays are tough!

----------


## parksie

Not bad...cheered up immensely after seeing those "photos" of yours...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Just to worry the others  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

yep your not wrong there, luckily i'm on the right side of my 9 1/2 hour day

----------


## smh

In 3 1/2 hours, I'm outta this joint....and I'm not coming back until Monday!  (Yeah, I get time off this weekend!)

----------


## smh

Guess what I get to do this weekend?

----------


## barrk

Glad to hear you have the weekend off Shanea!  Glad you liked the pictures Parksie.....Hi Ian!

----------


## parksie

Lucky you!

I haven't done any work today...well, I DID. I phoned someone about doing a project for them...and that was about it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ianpbaker

that's good to hear, everyone should have time off to do the things they want to do

----------


## smh

Tonight, I have to take the little guy to get his one year pictures done.  (Yeah, I know I'm three weeks behind.)  And after the pictures, Mike and I have to register for stuff for the wedding. Tomorrow, I get to go and get my taxes done and then shampoo all the carpet in my house.  I will finally get Sunday to rest.

----------


## Ianpbaker

the joys of life  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

We're remodeling our bathroom.....painting, putting in new tile, putting in water saving toilets...etc.  Should take the entire weekend if we do it right....but it will be nice when we get done!

----------


## Ianpbaker

come on katie, that post is far too normal to come from you, are you sure your feeling alright  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

On watersaving toilets, I actually have the november 1993 edition of national geographic in front of me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

Sorry Ian...I had a momentary bout of sanity....I won't let it happen again!

----------


## smh

Sanity???

(***Shanea looks in the dictionary for definition***)

----------


## Ianpbaker

what the minority of people call normal

----------


## parksie

Dictionary?

*looks in one but realises he doesn't know what it is*

----------


## barrk

Why anyone would want to be considered normal is beyond me!

----------


## smh

Normal is boring....

Hey, I think I found something to put in my signature!

----------


## parksie

Hehehe...Nice one  :Smilie: 

PS: I changed my sig too  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Nice signature Shanea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I completely agree!

----------


## smh

OK, please answer this question.

When you get a notifying email that someone had responded to a thread, how does it decide where in the thread you will go when you choose to view that thread.  I keep going into the "What single people do" thread, and the word "porn" is the first thing on my screen.  It would be bad if someone from work say that.  How do I change where it starts at?

----------


## Ianpbaker

on the home pahe, there is a link that say's mark all as read, that should sort out your problem

----------

Hello people, what happening?

----------


## Pix

Not a lot at the moment

----------


## Active

> _Originally posted by smh_ 
> *OK, please answer this question.
> 
> When you get a notifying email that someone had responded to a thread, how does it decide where in the thread you will go when you choose to view that thread.  I keep going into the "What single people do" thread, and the word "porn" is the first thing on my screen.  It would be bad if someone from work say that.  How do I change where it starts at?*


The Best thing to do would be disabling the feature and
Periodically checking the threads by yourself !

----------


## barrk

Where did everybody go..ooo.ooo..there seems to be an echo in here!

----------


## parksie

I'm here and totally knackered  :Frown:

----------


## Pix

Why are you knackered...or is it best that I don't know  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

knackered??  sorry...does that mean ticked or drunk?

----------


## Pix

Knackered means really tired

----------


## barrk

Thanks Pix...Parksie...what have you been up to to be so tired.....and why isn't that a smiley face instead of a sad one?

----------


## parksie

Yep. Tired  :Smilie:  :wobblysmile:

Pix...are you a Pixie or a Pix-ette?

----------

hello people again........wait a sec i have something more........nope thats it  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

What, no hidden talents?

Shame on you  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

My guess is Pixette but I'm not sure....nice kid though!!

----------

Hi Everybody..

----------


## barrk

Hi Dennis!  Is it snowing????

----------


## parksie

Hi Dennis!

How's the happiness going?  :Wink:

----------

No, it's not snowing.... what's here is starting to melt though  :Frown: 


The happiness is Ok.. I'm just in a bad mood today, because last night, on the news, it said artlington county schools were closed, but this morning I found out we were only going in 2 hours late  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

:Frown: 

Chorus of wailing and much gnashing of rusty spoons, please  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

No rusty spoons allowed on Friday afternoon!

----------

Somebody.... say something... anything.... it's boring in here  :Embarrassment:

----------


## parksie

"Foo"

----------

"Fighters"

----------


## parksie

*listens*

----------


## barrk

*do you hear anything?*

----------


## barrk

Hellooooo

Helloooo

Hellooo

Helloo

Hello

Hell..........it's too quiet in here!

----------

So.. how is everybody today?

----------


## barrk

Fine.

I'll be better in two hours........nothing to do but cook dinner and play for the rest of the evening!!!

----------


## parksie

Well, enjoy "Playing"  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

I will indeed!  I have a lot of work to do on Saturday and Sunday so I need to pack all my playing in to one night!!!

----------


## parksie

Anyone in mind?

----------


## barrk

Tom of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Were you going to suggest anybody Mike?
Perhaps.... yourself?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parksie

Hehe  :Wink: 

N/p...just busy inferring things since I'm a bit bored over here  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

I'm sure he was just living vicariously through what he had envisioned.....not actually offering!

----------

Ahh, so now Mike's the recieving end on the sh*t exchange?

----------


## parksie

Huh?

 :Confused: 

Sorry, I don't speak English  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Giving somebody sh*t, is the same as taking the piss.. I think.....(I'm not exactly sure which side 'taking the piss' is on).. but it's basicly just making fun of somebody..

----------


## barrk

Nice to have someone else getting the sh*t instead of you Dennis???

Don't worry parksie....we don't speak english either!

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *Giving somebody sh*t, is the same as taking the piss.. I think.....(I'm not exactly sure which side 'taking the piss' is on).. but it's basicly just making fun of somebody..*


I understood that, you doink  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I meant what Katie said, it's just VB-W was being slow again.

----------

Well, actually it's pretty fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Living vicariously is getting off on hearing about other peoples exploits instead of actually doing them yourself.......

----------


## parksie

I'm way too tired for that...still recovering from Spain, remember  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

And I lived vicariously through those exploits........

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *No rusty spoons allowed on Friday afternoon!*


So I have to be happy?

ok i will try, but im not giving in....... :Frown: ....GGGGGRRRRRRR.... :Frown: nope.....GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....... :Frown: nope......<deep breath> GGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR........ :Smilie: yea..... :Big Grin: .....YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!........ :Frown: nope....sorry cant do this :Frown: 


And please no comments.....arse, to late  :Frown:  hehe

----------


## parksie

Fair enough...  :Big Grin: 

I'm supposed to be getting some rest but I'm too tired so I'm staying here  :Smilie: 

That's quite a good signature line, actually...might use that next time round  :Stick Out Tongue:  Once I've worn this one down, though...or someone works out what it means  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Come on Simon....you can do it!!!!!!!  Just smile...being tired allows you to let go and be silly.........or is that being drunk..........either way...it's Friday!!!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

Not Friday for long  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

I have one more hour to sit here and then FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Friday!!!!!!!!!*


Ummmmmmm friday, what could I do..ummmmm...oh yea........oh no not possible *simon runs off and cries*  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

Don't cry Simon......there's more important things than that........right now I can't think what they might be but I'm sure there are............

----------


## parksie

Dennis -- Taking the piss is either side

----------


## barrk

Where did Dennis go????

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Don't cry Simon......there's more important things than that........right now I can't think what they might be but I'm sure there are............*


Well, being totally hammered is a start  :Wink: 

1. Full fridge (of whatever you want)
2. Net connection
3. Quality TV comedies
4. Music with weird lyrics (like MacArthur Park -- just for you, Katie)

----------


## barrk

Full fridge is good.....excellent music is good..........smiling is great!!!!!!!!!

----------

> or someone works out what it means


You mean your signature?

I don't know what cricket is(I know it's a game.. but what kind?), but, I do know that your signature line could mean.. since there is... *Ahem*.. hair on the... *ahem* thing( :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ).. you can have sex...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parksie

Cricket's a game involving balls and the "middle stump"...as it were  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

I think that's it Dennis...a bit obscene without being obscene.....great stuff innuendo!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Full fridge is good.....excellent music is good..........smiling is great!!!!!!!!!*


I'm sure we can all think of something that is better than smiling....  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

Not a bad sig, really  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I'm sure there are............*


Well I cant seam to find any....... If I do I will let you know  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *
> Well, being totally hammered is a start 
> 
> 1. Full fridge (of whatever you want)
> 2. Net connection
> 3. Quality TV comedies
> 4. Music with weird lyrics (like MacArthur Park -- just for you, Katie)*


1. Fridge was full....now empty....  :Frown: 
2. its 56k GOD DAMNIT  :Frown: 
3. TV's in the other room and my TV card is arsed up, and im not gonna move  :Frown: 
4. Mp3's are all now stored on my other pc and that is OFF!!  :Frown:  and my CD's are in another room  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

:Frown:

----------

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> 1. Fridge was full....now empty.... 
> 2. its 56k GOD DAMNIT 
> 3. TV's in the other room and my TV card is arsed up, and im not gonna move 
> 4. Mp3's are all now stored on my other pc and that is OFF!!  and my CD's are in another room *


1. Full Fridge
2. 1.5mb aDSL
3. Two TVs in the living room.
4. 3gb of MP3s

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *
> 
> 1. Full Fridge
> 2. 1.5mb aDSL
> 3. Two TVs in the living room.
> 4. 3gb of MP3s
> 
> *


 :Mad:

----------

Morning Everyone!

----------

Hello

----------


## parksie

Afternoon Simon!

----------

Good to see someones alive.

Hey Dennis, How are you?

----------

Hey Parksie, Hows you?

----------


## parksie

Been chatting to Dennis on ICQ about you-know-who  :Wink:

----------

we have not been chatting about MLP  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parksie

Not that you-know-who...the other you-know-who.

I don't want to stir up bad feelings if I say his name  :Wink:

----------

George W. Bush?  :Confused:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Been chatting to Dennis on ICQ about you-know-who *


Do you think that John will ban him?

Even if he does he will probaly join as another user, and try to keep from making mistakes, but he will and someone will notice, then it all starts again, SO.......I think it would be just better to assasinate him :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Methinks you're taking the piss, Dennis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Why would John ban Bush?!?

----------


## parksie

He could be gay  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Just kidding John...I'll try not to be vicious, though  :Smilie: 

Yeah...on that point, can we keep this thread violence free (for the most part)? Be a shame to get it closed  :Frown:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Be a shame to get it closed *


Yea i agree, Ive started a new thread, check it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CyberSurfer

:angry:

If any of you get my wondeful PostRace closed, I shall stab you with cocktail sticks until you beg for mercy...

----------


## parksie

*prepares for new life as a hedgehog*

----------


## CyberSurfer

Grrr....

----------


## parksie

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Evening!

----------

Evening parksie!

Really quite aint it?

----------


## parksie

Yep. Dennis is around somewhere, though.

----------

*simon shouts Dennis....DDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEENNNNIIIIIIIISSSSSSSS*

Where has he gone?  :Confused: 


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

He's lurking on ICQ somewhere  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *He's lurking on ICQ somewhere *


Hes probaly playing with his aDSL, eating out the FULL fridge, listening to 3Gb of Mp3's or watching two TV's!!!

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parksie

Possibly  :Smilie:

----------

Good Morning!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

In a few moments  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Good Morning!!!

----------


## Ianpbaker

Morning simon

----------

Evening Ian

----------


## zmerlinz

morning all

----------


## Ianpbaker

just comming up to 2am here :yawn:

----------

Evening Merlin

----------


## zmerlinz

how are you Dennis, do you like the way in which i confuse the hell out of nukem in my thread, nukem the fraud ???

----------

I like it when anybody confuses nukem  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

But, lets not talk about that here, so we don't get the thread closed.

----------


## zmerlinz

sorry Dennis

----------

:Smilie:

----------

Morning Dennis, i see you heard me, or is your fridge empty now  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Morning Ian, ..................

Morning Merlin, .................

Morning Simon, .............*simon slaps simon in the face *SLAP* "im gonna kill you you b@stard"*


 :Frown:  *YAWN!*

----------


## zmerlinz

what?....... Coffee ????.............Where ???, .......... just give me the beans i can't be bothered to wait for the perculator  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chrisjk

If only everyone whom had read this thread had left a message...

I reckon VB World's PHP is ganna break down soon...

----------

Ummmm.... Methinks you mean VBWs server.  Which is Apache......

PHP is a server side scripting language.

----------

I'm a tractor driver, Twisted tractor driver.

----------


## zmerlinz

someone set you off again Simon, do you want me to telll them our little secret ??  :Wink:

----------

> _Originally posted by zmerlinz_ 
> *someone set you off again Simon, do you want me to telll them our little secret ?? *


Huh?

can u tell me please?

----------


## zmerlinz

the tractor thing what it really means, got you worried then sorry poor choice of words

----------

> _Originally posted by zmerlinz_ 
> *the tractor thing what it really means, got you worried then sorry poor choice of words*


Still confused....
anyway later mate and have fun!!

----------


## Idiocy_Personified

What??

----------

> _Originally posted by Idiocy_Personified_ 
> *What??*


Your WRONG!

The question is, Who are we?

----------

You are the clan of the rusty spoon no?

----------

nukem?

----------

hehe

----------

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I think John is having a laugh with us all!

----------

Morning everyone, No wait Afternoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Afternoon Simon!

----------

Hey Parksie, Hows you?

My eyes could burn themselves out of their sockets at the moment  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

Well if you WILL put your contact lenses in chilli sauce  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Not too bad...just considering doing some work  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dont wear contacts  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I should start to *think* about doing a little work, But that can be done later  :Big Grin:

----------


## chrisjk

> Ummmm.... Methinks you mean VBWs server. Which is Apache...... 
> 
> PHP is a server side scripting language


Please excuse my obvious arrogance, but there is a bad way to program something with any language. A script that can't hack it, won't hack it, whether it runs on Apache or bananas (fried + battered ones not included)

----------


## parksie

But John would never program something badly  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pix

Hi everyone.  I'm confused. Is Nukem under a different name or is there a Nukem imposter about? (I'm talking about Nukem 997)  :Frown:

----------

I'm confused, So i just ignore him (them)

----------


## zmerlinz

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> Still confused....
> anyway later mate and have fun!!*


i was going to tell them what the song was meant to be, BTW did your downloads finish, if so what time?

----------

Nope I stopped them after, and I will finish them another time. I lefted the pc 5am this morning thou  :Smilie:

----------


## zmerlinz

ouch!!

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *Hi everyone.  I'm confused. Is Nukem under a different name or is there a Nukem imposter about? (I'm talking about Nukem 997) *


Hi there Pixette  :Wink:  I think we have an impostor in our midst  :EEK!:

----------


## Pix

Nooooooooooooo!  :Frown: 

Does anyone know who the imposter is?

----------


## parksie

I've been trying to find out for a while now.

Anyway, must dash -- Monty Python on TV in 5mins  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

You have good taste in telly Parksie !

----------


## chrisjk

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *But John would never program something badly *


I know John is a god and everything, but vBulletin made the board, not John. Maybe they are shoddy, who knows.

----------


## parksie

John is CTO for Jelsoft Enterprises, who made vBulletin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bjwbell

Whats CTO stand for?

----------


## parksie

It usually means Chief Technical Officer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chrisjk

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *John is CTO for Jelsoft Enterprises, who made vBulletin *


I stand corrected. How come you knew that? John, you truly are a god, and if you ever need a skivy, i'm ya man.

----------


## parksie

Well...the fact that it says so in his ICQ info, and the name at the bottom of every page  :Smilie:

----------

I'm off all but I will try and get one tommorow.........me got work :Frown: 

cya!

----------


## parksie

Quite impressive. Where did you get 818 messages from? Surely it was an error somewhere  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Probably messages from other Clan members.....

Morning, Parksie!

----------

Afternoon Parksie....
Morning Katie....

well if you look there is over 1000 emails....they ONLY reply from this forum only!!! (have a seperate folder for them)

So how are you both?

Chit Chat was quite today??

----------


## barrk

VERY quiet.....must be Monday hangovers or something!

----------


## parksie

It was really quiet over the weekend -- we missed you!

Although not much heard from Nukem...I think we scared him off...have you read any of the closed threads yet? (especially pukem race)

----------

Whats our next target parksie?  :Big Grin: 

Me thinks we could take the whole board down  :Big Grin:  (wudn't wana do that thou)


BTW Do you much on the DataGrid?

----------


## parksie

Wasn't taking the board down the point of this thread?  :Big Grin: 

Nope...not much on the DataGrid -- I'm more into web interfaces  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

I read the posts Parksie...it sounds like N hasn't learned anything and has brought all of us down to his level....I think John was right to step in....but our opinion of N is still accurate.

Did you have a nice weekend?  Mine was busy...but fun.

----------


## parksie

I had a fairly piss-poor weekend...due to my overindulgence on holiday I spent it wondering what day was which  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

But I finally worked out how to calculate moments in maths  :Smilie:  Was well happy...

I downloaded some music from Napster, played UT a bit, and generally arsed around  :Stick Out Tongue: 

How was your weekend?

----------


## barrk

Good!  I did bathroom remodeling nonsense and hung out with my boys....helped Erin get ready for an audition...and bugged my husband to death while he tried to lay linoleum....

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Nope...not much on the DataGrid -- I'm more into web interfaces *


Ggggrrrrrrr

I think everyone is afriad of the DataGrid or somit  :Frown: 

Now Ive be approched with a "simple" project which involves a s*** load of graphs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And I dont even know how to use any of the graph controls yet  :Frown: 

Which one do you think would be the best? I will be using ADO with this (BAH! hate ADO)

----------


## parksie

I did some code ages ago on drawing a graph using DAO...

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I did some code ages ago on drawing a graph using DAO...*


DAO *sigh*

I've only just started using ADO as the DataGrid is so much easier to display info quickly, and the problem i was going to ask you ive just realised i found it out when i left work  :Smilie: 

Thanks for that parksie.

----------


## parksie

It shouldn't be too hard to convert to ADO...do you want me to do it or are you okay unsupervised  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Simon...I use the datagrid (not the flexgrid) quite a bit.  What types of problems are you having?

----------


## parksie

> Half the posts to this group are about masturbation and the other half
> are about ***** size.  And what I want to know is, if all you're doing
> is jerking off, why do you care how big it is?
>                 -- From alt.sex

----------


## parksie

Oops...wrong thread  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

What a goofy kid you are......................
























just the way it should be!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

Thank you!  :Big Grin: 

PS: I didn't get that direct from the newsgroup...it came with *fortune*...

Hey, what's everyone looking at me like that for?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chrisjk

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Well...the fact that it says so in his ICQ info, and the name at the bottom of every page *


Nothing gets past you eh parksie??  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Well, as an ex-para(noid) I have a habit of checking info about people  :EEK!: ...and John was no exception  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Simon...I use the datagrid (not the flexgrid) quite a bit.  What types of problems are you having?*


Well the problem i was having earier was inserting a new column (hides head) at design time, i added one then i couldn't seam to add more  :Confused:  but i figured it out thanks for the ofter  :Smilie: 

And what *exactly* do you mean parksie  :Confused:

----------


## barrk

I meant what problems with the grid............. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I meant what problems with the grid.............*


Sorry that line was mean for Mike, as you see I just changed it, Sorry Katie  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

No prob Simon!  How was your weekend?

----------

It was ok, bit boring, I was flying all weekend. My hand was gonna fall off by time i fininhed  :Frown: 

I see you had fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> * My hand was gonna fall off by time i fininhed 
> *


Hehehe..........why not just use the other hand???

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *
> 
> Hehehe..........why not just use the other hand???*


ummmmmmmmmm............... Im a little weak with my left and I usally need a little help..........

----------


## barrk

Why not both hands at the same time.....is there a space issue???   ;-)

----------

nah! big enough for both, just have less control then..........

----------


## barrk

Maybe you need to find a better third party control to do the job!

----------


## parksie

Okay...jokes combining *IT* with programming kind of freak me out  :Wink: 

Keep 'em going!

----------


## barrk

Sorry Parksie...it was just what came into my head...so to speak!

----------


## parksie

Doesn't coming into your head...like....erm.......hurt?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

check your PM.....comment censored due to good taste protocol.

----------


## parksie

"Good taste protocol"?

Never heard of that one  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

There is a limit to what even *I* am willing to say....not reached very often but I know the limit when I see it!

----------


## parksie

Wow...never have expected that from you...

*sigh*

Maybe I am the only one to say the REALLY gross things  :Frown: 

And to finish:



> Roses on your piano isn't nearly as good as tulips on your organ.

----------


## barrk

I never said the comment was gross.....just not in good taste............I don't think it's gross at all!

----------

Hi Everybody..

----------


## parksie

Hi Dennis!

Katie -- well, tasteless and gross go together...you've never been squeamish before  :Confused:

----------


## parksie

> In the stands here I see a young couple who must be in love -- they're
> kissing on every pitch.  He's kissing her on the strikes, and she's
> kissing him on the balls.
>                 -- Harry Caray, a Chicago sportscaster

----------


## barrk

That's true!!!!!!!!  I don't know why but I just didn't feel I could write that out to the world.....

Good morning Dennis....how are you?

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *That's true!!!!!!!!  I don't know why but I just didn't feel I could write that out to the world.....*


Furry muff. _(Slang, == "Fair enough")_

----------

Hi Katie, I'm fine.. You?



What couldn't you write to the world?  :Confused:

----------


## parksie

I'm sure she'll PM you with what I said......then what *she* said  :EEK!:

----------


## barrk

I already deleted my PM  if you still have it you can send it to Dennis Parksie...

----------


## parksie

Dennis, check your PM...I just sent it  :Smilie:

----------

Hehe, I saw the PM... and I don't have much to say to that.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

----------


## parksie

Katie's claiming good taste...I think she's trying not to embarrass herself totally  :Big Grin: 

Just kidding...I expect you love embarrassing yourself  :EEK!:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Dennis, check your PM...I just sent it *


me to PLEASE  :Smilie: 

Morning Dennis.


Where can I get a _third party_ control from?
I usally do it all myself but its getting t the point where I need a little help (I think i really do  :EEK!:  )  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

> Here is the problem: for many years, the Supreme Court wrestled with the issue
> of pornography, until finally Associate Justice John Paul Stevens came up with
> the famous quotation about how he couldn't define pornography, but he knew it
> when he saw it.  So for a while, the court's policy was to have all the
> suspected pornography trucked to Justice Stevens' house, where he would look it
> over.  "Nope, this isn't it," he'd say.  "Bring some more."  This went on until
> one morning when his housekeeper found him trapped in the recreation room under
> an enormous mound of rubberized implements, and the court had to issue a ruling
> stating that it didn't know what the hell pornography was except that it was
> ...

----------


## barrk

I'm not easily embarrased.....................as if you couldn't tell.......I think my comment would have embarrassed the reader more than me.....you have to draw the line somewhere you know!

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Katie's claiming good taste...*


I'm a bit confused here... good taste in comments, or the kind of 'good taste' that would probably be associated with the content of the PM you sent me...?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parksie

I didn't draw the line, I attached it to a rocket and I'm still playing catch-up.

Do you mind if I send that comment to Simon?

----------


## barrk

Why is it that you gentlemen always seem to degenerate when I'm around...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ?

----------


## barrk

I guess not..........after all we have been discussing his tired hands.......sounds like he needs some suggestions.

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *
> 
> I'm a bit confused here... good taste in comments, or the kind of 'good taste' that would probably be associated with the content of the PM you sent me...? *


I wouldn't know what it tastes like, so don't ask me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> If it's 80% glucose, then why does it taste salty?
>        -- Anonymous med school student


_From fortune_

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *sounds like he needs some suggestions.*


 :Confused:  (and scared)

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Why is it that you gentlemen always seem to degenerate when I'm around......?*


*gentlemen*? I don't think I've ever been called that before  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*to degenerate*?  I didn't think degenerating even more than we already were, was possible  :EEK!:

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *
> 
> I'm a bit confused here... good taste in comments, or the kind of 'good taste' that would probably be associated with the content of the PM you sent me...? *


Hehehe... As in "not only good taste but tastes good too".... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ?

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *
> 
> Hehehe... As in "not only good taste but tastes good too"....?*


That's what I thought  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parksie

Easy, now or John's REALLY going to get stressed....he's not on ICQ though...so maybe he's given up and gone home  :Stick Out Tongue: 

We're obviously too much for him to handle.

And by "handle" I was not inferring anything.  :Wink:

----------

(Just read the PM)

 :EEK!: 

Katie!! you shud be ashamed of youself!!!
You should leave it to us guys!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

She does use guys  :Wink:

----------

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *(Just read the PM)
> 
> 
> 
> Katie!! you shud be ashamed of youself!!!
> You should leave it to us guys!!! *


NO!!!!

that's not our job... it's just not natural....

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *She does use guys *


Made a mistake it was "us"

LOL
anyway im off, hands gotta little more playing to be done (and i will try two hands this time Katie  :Wink: )

cya later all!

----------


## barrk

I blame society....my parents........you.......couldn't possibly be my fault.

----------


## parksie

Hehehehe  :Big Grin:

----------

What couldn't be your fault?!?

----------


## barrk

Bye Simon........try to find a third party control like I suggested....quite enjoyable and easy to use.  No tired arms ;-)

----------


## parksie

Depends how much it costs...could be interesting if it's "shareware"  :Smilie: 

Didn't know ComponentSource went in for that sort of thing  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *What couldn't be your fault?!?*


I don't have to be ashamed of myself because it's not my fault I'm warped........I'm the product of a woman in a man's world......too much sex on television and the liberal use of peanut butter in our society.....or something :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Depends how much it costs...could be interesting if it's "shareware" 
> *


Shareware?

How mad will the manager get if you crack it?

----------


## barrk

Hehehe...


I'm gonna run and heat up my lunch.....I'll be back soon if there isn't a line at the microwave....

Soonest....

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *
> 
> I don't have to be ashamed of myself because it's not my fault I'm warped........I'm the product of a woman in a man's world......too much sex on television and the liberal use of peanut butter in our society.....or something*


Peanut Butter?

What a coincidence... today in school somebody was... err... never mind, that comment is completely inappropriate...

BTW, Sex on television can't hurt you...... unless you fall off  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

That sounds painful, Dennis  :Big Grin: 



> Sticks and stones may break my bones but whips and chains excite me!

----------


## parksie

Anyway, will be back in about an hour, need to do some work  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

I quote from Karl:


> "Why is the third hard on a watch called a second hand?"


Well...excitable watchman if you ask me  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

I'm back!

----------

Ok......... What should we talk about?

----------


## barrk

Food......

I'm eating left over grilled chicken stuffed with garlic and parmesan cheese...............mmmmmmmmmmmm!

Also a nice cup of hot mint tea!

----------

Mmmmmmm.... sounds good..  I'm eating rice with carrots, snowpeas, and chicken.. along with a diet coke...

----------


## barrk

Snow peas are great!!!!!!!I'm picky about carrots though....they have to be cooked just right!

----------

I'm not a big fan of snow peas.. if they're already there, I'll eat them, but I wouldn't add them....

I only like carrots when they are cooked to the point that they're soft.

----------


## barrk

Is the server really slow today?  I seem to have a lot of trouble posting.

----------

It's not as fast as usual, but it's not terribly slow... do you think it could be your connection?

----------


## barrk

It could be but my connection is usually pretty damned speedy!  We're on a T1 line.

The weather is crap today though so maybe they're having trouble keeping it up or something.......it must be a male T1 line ;-)

----------

All T1s are Male... the Hub's and Switches are the females...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

Makes sense when you think about it!!!!!

Did you do anything fun this weekend?

----------

Not really....  Well, I guess I could consider it fun that I finally got ActivePerl working on my computer....

----------


## barrk

Is that an ASP Perl hybrid???

----------

CPAN doesn't make Perl binaries for Win32 anymore, ActiveState kind of took it over.  So I have to download ActivePerl to use it on Win32.

http://www.activestate.com/Products/ActivePerl/

BTW, it's not a hybrid of Perl + ASP

----------

Katie I think i need that thrid party control... this is killin' me (still goin thou)

Any assistance over here?

----------


## barrk

Do you watch the X-Files Dennis???  Did you see it last night?

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *Katie I think i need that thrid party control... this is killin' me (still goin thou)
> 
> Any assistance over here?*


Sorry my arms aren't that long!  Just close your eyes and think of third party controls...that should help a little!

----------

Yeah.... it sucks that "The Lone Gunmen" will be on next week rather than X-Files.. I'm really curious as to what is going to happen to Mulder...

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *
> 
> Sorry my arms aren't that long!  Just close your eyes and think of third party controls...that should help a little!*


 :EEK!:  WHAT! then i cant see where i am going!

Anyway I was talking to Dennis  :Wink:  Nice of you to other thou  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *
> 
> Sorry my arms aren't that long!  Just close your eyes and think of third party controls...that should help a little!*


If that fails, there are PLENTY of websites that offer screen shots of excellent third party controls.

----------


## barrk

I liked the XFiles episode with the Lone Gunman in Vegas...did you see that one?  I think the show will be okay but I really don't like what they've done to Mulder.  It just sucks.  They better not kill him off or I'm not watching anymore :-(

----------

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
>  WHAT! then i cant see where i am going!
> 
> Anyway I was talking to Dennis  Nice of you to other thou *


Ummmm...*NO ****ING WAY!*...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I liked the XFiles episode with the Lone Gunman in Vegas...did you see that one?  I think the show will be okay but I really don't like what they've done to Mulder.  It just sucks.  They better not kill him off or I'm not watching anymore :-(*


In Vegas?

I'm sure I've seen it, but I just can't remember... what else was it about?

----------

It will just be crap if they kill Mulder.....Havnt seen the program in ages thou, Sky's always being used at that time god DAMN!!!!!!!

Im off for another session  :Big Grin: 

Later peeps....

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> Anyway I was talking to Dennis  Nice of you to other thou *


You were talking to Dennis about getting some help with your arms being tired???  I don't even want to know why.......You are starting to scare me now.  Dennis isn't that kind of young man!

----------


## parksie

Hmmm...  :Smilie: 

Well...if you're into fourth or fifth parties I'm sure there'll be something for every taste  :Big Grin:

----------

Wernt asking Dennis for that kinda help  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

They were basically stalking Scully...they didn't trust her and were trying to get some dirt on her so Mulder would be safe from her.....it was hilarious...they got caught every time....Scully would bust them and Mulder would make some lame excuse for them.....they were very funny.  If they keep the paranoid humor up the show could be fairly good.

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *parties*


Bring em on!! LOL

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *Wernt asking Dennis for that kinda help *


Glad to hear it Simon.....Dennis is just young and innocent :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...we can't be corrupting him to that extent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Besides he's into Amandas not Armands.

----------

> *Besides he's into Amandas not Armands.*


Armbands!!!!! we can see what you get up to :Wink: 

I blame you Katie, U put this into their minds..........I did and will not do anything off the sort......

----------


## parksie

Heheh  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *They were basically stalking Scully...they didn't trust her and were trying to get some dirt on her so Mulder would be safe from her.....it was hilarious...they got caught every time....Scully would bust them and Mulder would make some lame excuse for them.....they were very funny.  If they keep the paranoid humor up the show could be fairly good.*



I don't remember that episode... why would they doubt Mulders safety from her?

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> Armbands!!!!! we can see what you get up to
> 
> I blame you Katie, U put this into their minds..........I did and will not do anything off the sort......*


reread what you posted Simon....what a goof!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *
> 
> reread what you posted Simon....what a goof!*


duh  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *
> 
> 
> I don't remember that episode... why would they doubt Mulders safety from her?*


In the beginning Scully didn't believe in the X-Files at all.  The Lone Gunmen were afraid that Scully was actually working to debunk the X-Files and get it shut down.

----------

> Wernt asking Dennis for that kinda help


What kind of help were you asking for then, Simon?

 :Confused:

----------


## parksie

All this X-Files talk is making me paranoid.

*looks over shoulder*

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *
> 
> In the beginning Scully didn't believe in the X-Files at all.  The Lone Gunmen were afraid that Scully was actually working to debunk the X-Files and get it shut down.*



Ohhhh, I remember now  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *All this X-Files talk is making me paranoid.
> 
> *looks over shoulder**



They're out to get you, Mike...

----------


## barrk

The X-Files used to be one of my favorite, never miss, shows.  This season has just pissed me off!  

Mulder is one of the most gorgeous of creatures on TV...have you ever seen him in anything else?  Kalifornia was pretty good...and I saw one where he was a doctor who was hired by a mobster....pretty good too....the there's always the Red Shoe Diaries but I'd imagine you haven't seen those........at least you shouldn't have if you did!!!!

----------

I saw him in a show while flipping through the channels once.. I think it was 'The Red Shoe Diaries'.

----------

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *
> What kind of help were you asking for then, Simon?
> 
> *


Well hold this joystick for long periods of time makes ur hand feel like its gonna fall off.........read back bout three pages..... u will get that this is Katies fault  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

He plays the guy with the dog doesn't he...Jake is it?

----------

D'Oh!

I didn't see the last bit of your post when I posted...

I did watch a little bit of The Red Shoe Diaries, but I started watching about 1/2 way through, and it didn't make much sense...

----------


## barrk

So...you're asking Dennis to help you hold your joystick?????


Run Dennis....run fast and far!!!!


The Red Shoe Diaries are naughty....they are on HBO or showtime...I don't remember which...but Mulder is the narrator of them.....

----------

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> Well hold this joystick for long periods of time makes ur hand feel like its gonna fall off.........read back bout three pages..... u will get that this is Katies fault *



How did Katie make you impotent?  She didn't kick you repetidly in your...... did she?

----------

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *
> 
> 
> How did Katie make you impotent?  She didn't kick you repetidly in your...... did she?*



gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Ok.......

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *The Red Shoe Diaries are naughty....they are on HBO or showtime...I don't remember which...but Mulder is the narrator of them.....*


Damn, I turned the TV off too soon..  :Wink:  J/K

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *The Red Shoe Diaries are naughty....they are on HBO or showtime...I don't remember which...but Mulder is the narrator of them.....*


It used to be shown on Channel 5 here.

----------


## barrk

I would never kick anyone there unless it was in self defense......I'm a lover not a fighter!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

Hey...we both quoted the same bit  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I would never kick anyone there unless it was in self defense......I'm a lover not a fighter!!!!!!!!!!*


Ok............. now what they goning to think............

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I would never kick anyone there unless it was in self defense......I'm a lover not a fighter!!!!!!!!!!*


So you don't go in for the "combo" method then?

----------

I'm getting a bit confused...

Are you asking for help Simon?

if so, what kind and who are you asking?  :Confused:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *
> So you don't go in for the "combo" method then?*


In that method, which comes first?

----------


## parksie

Well, tarantulas mate then the female eats the male...however in human relationships they normally have domestic violence then they kiss and make up.

Then something else  :Wink:

----------

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *I'm getting a bit confused...*


Im a bit confused to.........[shout]KATIE!!!!!!!!![/shout]

What the hell you on?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

I'm definitely NOT one of those pain and pleasure types........strictly pleasure for me thank you!!

----------


## parksie

I don't know what she's on...but I want some to go with whatever the **** it is *I'm* on  :EEK!:

----------


## Pix

I'm confused.....and scared (never watch channel 5, you'll go blind!!!)

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I'm definitely NOT one of those pain and pleasure types........strictly pleasure for me thank you!!*


_"But wheres the pain?"_

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> Im a bit confused to.........[shout]KATIE!!!!!!!!![/shout]
> 
> What the hell you on? *


I'm high on life...and a weekend filled with sexual delights...............plus you started it with the one hand, two hand discussion................'tis totally innocent I am!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *
> 
> I'm high on life...and a weekend filled with sexual delights...............plus you started it with the one hand, two hand discussion................'tis totally innocent I am!*


Im only play F22 over the internet GOD DAMN!!

LOL!!

i'm off, just got an offer for one-on-one (oh i cant stop can i :rolleyes)

cya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

BAD WORDING ALERT!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

One-on-one with Simon's joystick  :Smilie: 

Pix -- I'm already blind  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Well, tarantulas mate then the female eats the male...*


Humans do it the other way around.. and no, not the chewing + digesting type of eating..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

Bye goof-ball!  Have fun with your one-on-one!

----------

:Mad: 

........It was ur fault.......you started this Katie GRRRRRR

----------


## Pix

Oh no....you weren't trying to eat your dinner when Chegwin did that game show on Channel 5 were you ?  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> ........It was ur fault.......you started this Katie GRRRRRR*


It was her fault?

So, it's not her fault anymore?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> From what? 1o1 with your joystick.. or with simons?
> 
> *


Hehe Dennis is all confused  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *
> From what? 1o1 with your joystick.. or with simons?
> 
> *


Channel 5...for example, the following appears on thursday: "Outback Strippers"  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *Oh no....you weren't trying to eat your dinner when Chegwin did that game show on Channel 5 were you ? *


No...I was trying not to laugh at his...erm.......... *runs*

----------

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> Hehe Dennis is all confused *


If it is infact your joystock Mike went blind from... I think I would prefer to be confused.

----------


## Pix

I didn't see that....I was throwing up at that point I think  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Nope...not my fault.....your hands were already tired before I even got in to the site this morning.....therefore, not my fault!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't be ashamed Simon.....playing with your joystick is a natural part of being a man.................fun too from what I understand!!!!

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *
> 
> If it is infact your joystock Mike went blind from... I think I would prefer to be confused.*


Does anyone know what conversation we're having? We're all posting so fast it's gone in about 4 directions at once  :Big Grin: 
Well...depending on acidity it could blind you  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Does anyone know what conversation we're having? We're all posting so fast it's gone in about 4 directions at once 
> Well...depending on acidity it could blind you *



So fast it's gone in four directions at once?  well you better wear goggles if what Mike says is true...

----------


## parksie

Hmm...that kinda came out the wrong way.

Ooops.....another comment that could easily be misconstrued as innuendo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Nope...not my fault.....your hands were already tired before I even got in to the site this morning.....therefore, not my fault!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Don't be ashamed Simon.....playing with your joystick is a natural part of being a man.................fun too from what I understand!!!!*


Everybody I've talked to said two player co-op was more fun..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pix

Can't you lot keep anything innocent?

----------


## barrk

Each of them has their own merit......

Parksie....I never would have expected innuendo from you :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...I'm shocked!

----------


## parksie

Well...not tried it but I'm sure two-player joysticks is interesting.

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *Can't you lot keep anything innocent?*


No. Actually, Katie and myself set this thread off being gross back on page 80-something.

----------

> Well...not tried it but I'm sure two-player joysticks is interesting.


 :EEK!:  I didn't know you were like that Mike!  :EEK!:

----------


## Pix

Fair enough

----------

furry muff...

----------


## parksie

Indeed.

Furry muff gets a look in in this situation.
...rearrange...
In this situation [parksie] gets a look in furry muff.

 :Big Grin:

----------

Hehehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Parksie..........you tickle me indeed!

Sorry Pix....once you enter the post race your mind degenerates exponentially......get out now if you want your innocence intact....otherwise sit back, relax and enjoy the ride!!!!!!

----------


## Ianpbaker

Good evening all  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

I like tickling people  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Not just over the internet  :Wink:

----------

> *Parksie..........you tickle me indeed!
> *


I thought he was only looking?  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

Evening Ian!

Well, we have a wild evening for you, at the hands of Katie, Dennis, Pix, and myself!

----------


## Pix

Are you Mr Tickle ?  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

Me? Nope...though I could be if you really want  :Wink:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *otherwise sit back, relax and enjoy the ride!!!!!!*


Who's the driver?

----------


## barrk

Evening Ian................happy to see you!!!!!!!


That's a great name for you Mike....Mr. Tickle!!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *Who's the driver?*


No one, that's why it's so *exciting*!!!!

----------


## Pix

Only if you're gentle  :Wink:

----------


## Ianpbaker

mr Tickle, wasn't he one of the mr men

----------


## barrk

I told my kids that they were driving me crazy and they told me not to worry it was only a very short drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice bunch I've got ;-)

----------


## parksie

Are they driving you off a cliff or into a wall?

Apparently cliff's better because you get a good view all the way down  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pix

Yep he's one of the Mr Men

----------


## barrk

Mr. Men????

----------


## parksie

By Roger Hargreaves

Mr Bump
Mr Fussy
Mr Tickle
Mr Happy
Mr Scribble (?)

...and some more. Don't know about the new 21st century revival ones:

Mr Well-Hung
Mr Homosexual

----------


## Pix

Mr Men are kiddie books. There are little misses as well

----------


## Pix

Mr scribble is Mr Messy

----------

> Mr Men are kiddie books. There are little misses as well


are they called Mr. Misses?

----------


## Ianpbaker

there was also mrs I like to take it ..........

----------


## Pix

Err...No

Little Miss Sunshine
Little Miss Bossy
Little Miss Star

----------

was there a Mrs. I-like-to-give-it ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parksie

Come on Ian, you can do better than that...read past posts for inspiration...we've been at it since 6pm  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Give Ian time to catch up Mr. Tickle.....he's been at work all day...then a train ride....then ???????  We've had all day to degenerate...................

----------


## Ianpbaker

WELL EXCUSE ME YOu GODDAMN @*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&  @*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&  @*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&  @*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&  @*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&  @*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&  @*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&  @*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!
&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&

(BREATHES IN)

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
&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&@*!&

----------


## barrk

Feel better now Ian????????

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *we've been at it since 6pm *



Wow, what's your secret?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

Hey calm down.Smile.Get some prozac  :Smilie:

----------


## Ianpbaker

yeah, thanks katie, just needed to release some steam  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

The older you are the longer you last............it's a well known scientifically proven fact!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

I heard they've a cream out for that now...

----------


## Ianpbaker

is that true, i'm already at  5 hours, christ i don't think i'll have the energy in 10 years time

----------


## barrk

No artificial cream needed, required or wanted.......older men are definitely better!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

I meant a cream for the reverse effect.

----------


## Pix

I've gotta go now and do some work  :Frown:  My essay is due in 2moro morning oops! Oh well never mind.Good night, have fun  :Smilie:

----------


## Ianpbaker

how about mid 20's

nudge,nudge
Wink,Wink

----------


## barrk

Bye Pix.....have fun with your essay!!!!!!!!  Chat with you later!

----------


## barrk

Mid twenties aren't bad if memory serves...........still a little on the selfish side from time to time though........but I'm sure you're not like that Ian.

----------


## Ianpbaker

most people, say tham i'm quite a humble guy and also mr dependable.

----------


## barrk

Mr. Tickle and Mr. Dependable.....we need a Mr. for Dennis.....a name that is...not an actual Mr. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Dare I say i'm back *simon covers his ears and waits for the innuendo's*

Evening Ian, Evening Pix!

----------


## barrk

Now we need a Mr. name for Simon too.....

----------


## Ianpbaker

innuendo's, US?











































I don't think I will actually

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Mr. Tickle and Mr. Dependable.....we need a Mr. for Dennis.....a name that is...not an actual Mr.*


Whos Mr. Tickle then?

----------


## parksie

Hi Simon!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Now we need a Mr. name for Simon too.....*


uh oh.......Should I start running now?

----------


## barrk

Parksie...........who else??

No innuendo Ian.......do you need to vent again???

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Hi Simon!*


Being a bit too normal.......I'm scared!  :Frown:

----------


## Ianpbaker

nope, I can just about control myself  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

SEX SEX SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oops...still being a normal teenager  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *SEX SEX SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oops...still being a normal teenager *


*sigh* I thought somit was going on then  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

You may be a lot of things Parksie but Normal isn't one of them I'm afraid ;-)

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Mr. Tickle and Mr. Dependable.....we need a Mr. for Dennis.....a name that is...not an actual Mr.*



I'm clueless...  :Confused: 

I can't think of anything....  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Normal isn't one of them I'm afraid ;-)*



You say that like it's a bad thing!

----------


## barrk

How 'bout Mr. Clueless then???

----------

Sounds good to me  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *
> 
> 
> You say that like it's a bad thing!*



Not a bad thing at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *
> I can't think of anything.... *


Let them decide....it will be more fun....... :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *You may be a lot of things Parksie but Normal isn't one of them I'm afraid ;-)*


So?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *So? *


So nothing.....just promise you won't change!!!

----------


## parksie

Am I allowed to get worse?

----------


## barrk

I'm not sure the world would survive worse....................but don't let me stop you!!!

----------


## parksie

I doubt you'd be able to...no offence  :Wink: 

I'm fairly hard to handle...

----------


## barrk

You don't scare me....I have THREE teenagers......I am invincible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

I'm off.

Goodnight All............(Ur fault Katie! :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------

> I'm fairly hard to handle...


I bet Simon's jealous  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

What? Of Katie's 3 teenagers?

*mental note* _Don't even go there_

----------


## parksie

Oh...you edited your post to add the quote  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

Simon has to use two hands and he still can't control himself without a third party to help......

----------


## parksie

OIC  :Wink: 

Hehehehehe...well...count me out  :EEK!:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Simon has to use two hands and he still can't control himself without a third party to help......*


I was doing fine thank you........

Simon.Mode = vbDepression    (Ur fault :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## parksie

Well...I suppose I'd better be going to bed now...big day tomorrow.

Got my driving theory test  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Well...I'll be going as soon as my chat buddy wakes up  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *I was doing fine thank you........*


Sure you were  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Good luck tomorrow Parksie......................watch out for those third party controls!!!!

----------


## parksie

Hmmmmm.....not sure if they'll be at the test centre....maybe on the street corner by it  :Wink:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Got my driving theory test*



 :Big Grin:  hehe

See the attached file for appropriate action.........

----------

How much would you be willing to pay for a third party control?

Make sure they don't have any bugs you aren't aware of

----------


## parksie

I don't have speakers at the moment...so what was in it?

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *Make sure they don't have any bugs you aren't aware of*


Well, adequate protection should cover most of it...I use AtGuard.

Two *clap* two *clap* TWO sets of innuendo in ONE sentence! Hahahahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Go to sleep Parksie...dream wonderful dreams of third party controls...do well on your driver's test and come in with a big smile tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!1

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I don't have speakers at the moment...so what was in it?*


Aint telling!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

Attn all Hands:  With the damp and rainy weather we are presently experiencing, please exercise due caution.  I have received several reports of people with wet/damp shoe slipping on the linoleum/tile floors as they enter a building.  Please be aware and take the necessary precautions to preclude  having an accident or injury.  I realize we are in a hurry to get in out of the rain, but, the floors may have dampness/water standing from prior personnel and with your damp shoes, makes this surface like  glass with little or no traction. Be ware and use due care.    Also, drive with care, regardless of the type tires on your vehicle, vehicles are subject to hydroplaning at 50 + MPH.  Drive to the conditions of the road, defog your windshields, and be alert at all times to that less informed driver.  Thanks and be safe!

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *Aint telling! *


Come on, spill (without the aid of any 3rd party controls)

----------


## barrk

without third party controls???.....he's been trying since I came in at 7:00 and he still hasn't been able to spill.....

----------


## parksie

50MPH? I thought it was slower than that? Oh well...just because most of Britain was under water  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thankfully it's gone down now. (mostly) But surprise surprise we have *yet another* f**king crisis!

BASTARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Come on, spill (without the aid of any 3rd party controls)*


Just wait..... anyway its for every *except* you!

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *without third party controls???.....he's been trying since I came in at 7:00 and he still hasn't been able to spill.....*


Hehehe  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Go to sleep Parksie...dream wonderful dreams of third party controls...do well on your driver's test and come in with a big smile tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!1*


Why are you still up Parksie???????  You need to rest and prepare yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Good night, sleep tight....no on second thought don't......hangovers and driver's test don't mix well!

----------


## parksie

Sleep tight? Depends what you've been up to  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

Does tight mean drunk over there???  If not....it's not funny.....oh well.....if you have to explain a joke you've done something wrong.....nevermind!

----------

I don't even think tight means drunk over here  :Confused:

----------


## barrk

It does too.......man, was he tight...man, was he ripped...man, was he blasted.............maybe just a west coast thing???

----------

over here tight means 'cool'

"that was tight man"

----------


## parksie

I was talking literally  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Mr. Tickle strikes again!

----------


## parksie

Yep  :Big Grin:

----------

hi all.. wazz up

----------


## parksie

Simon is, and he STILL needs a 3rd party control to help him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Anybody there??????

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Simon is, and he STILL needs a 3rd party control to help him *


 :Mad: 

And that coming from a Mr. Tickle ummmmmmmmm

----------

BTW Good morning all!

----------

yo-

----------

Morning Behemoth, sup?

----------

jus' watchin' the game...
havin' a bud...

----------


## parksie

I hate school  :Mad: 

Sitting here in my IT lesson doing sweet FA  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by Behemoth_ 
> *jus' watchin' the game...
> havin' a bud...*


True..... True.....

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I hate school 
> 
> Sitting here in my IT lesson doing sweet FA *


I hate work, sitting here browsing the internet all day  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hopefully we will be getting a leased line here soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

I don't do any work anyway...I just have to contend with curious teachers  :Wink: 

Only 20 minutes left of this lesson  :Big Grin:

----------

you cant get away...

"big brother is watching you..."

----------


## parksie

I thought we were watching Big Brother?

Well...we were over the summer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> _Originally posted by Behemoth_ 
> *you cant get away...
> 
> "big brother is watching you..."*


MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Parksie,
That example you gave me for the DAO graph thingy, It uses a new version of MSchart control which i dont have ( or i think i dont have it )
Will it still work with my older version, or could you send It though next time your on at home, Thanks

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I thought we were watching Big Brother?
> 
> Well...we were over the summer *


Where were *you* when craig won?

Does anyone remember? hehe

----------


## parksie

I was sitting in the lounge...next to my PC which was in there 'cos I had it hooked up to the hi-fi...I posted a thread about it way back when.

----------


## barrk

Good morning everyone!!!!

----------


## parksie

Morning Katie!

----------


## parksie

Bugger. You confused me (not too tricky)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Good *afternoon* Katie!

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I was sitting in the lounge...next to my PC which was in there 'cos I had it hooked up to the hi-fi...I posted a thread about it way back when.*



I was on a train on my way to Keynes and i was listening to it over the fone...........well not exactly on the fone for that purpose.



Morning Katie
How are you today?

----------


## barrk

It couldn't possibly be afternoon...I'm not done with my thermos of coffee yet!!!

----------


## parksie

Well, I've finished off 6 litres of Coke since Saturday lunchtime  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  It was supposed to last the whole week  :EEK!:

----------

hi all.. morn Katie..

Read this..
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...threadid=57587

----------


## barrk

Morning Annie!  The song is...errr....lovely??

At least there's nothing in it about commiting suicide with a rusty spoon :-)

----------

> commiting suicide with rusty spoon


Hmmm... i should include that too.. thanks for suggesting

----------


## parksie

Nope.

And today's good news...I passed! 31/35  :Wink:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Well, I've finished off 6 litres of Coke since Saturday lunchtime*


Still far off my record _Mr. Tickle_

----------


## barrk

Oh Dear!!!!!!!  Does that mean you are out there driving on your own now????  Watch out World!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

Well...no...we're slightly stricter.

It means I'm allowed to take my driving test now  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gaffer

Morning all. So, who's got Foot & Mouth disease yet?

----------

Oh and did u hear that sound byte after?  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

Not yet  :Big Grin: 

Anyway people, better go for a few hours until phone calls are off-peak and I get free access  :Stick Out Tongue: 

2p/min until then  :Frown:

----------

Afternoon Gaffer

----------


## parksie

Simon...yep I did hear it...you harsh bastard  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
j/k...

Afternoon Gaffer!

I'm outta here...........

----------


## barrk

No foot and mouth disease......I have foot IN mouth disease occaissionally though...does that count???

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Simon...yep I did hear it...you harsh bastard 
> j/k...*


Thought you would like it  :Big Grin: 

Dennis didnt get wat i was on bout  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Cya later

I'm off too (Katie shhhhhhhhhhhhh)

Cya all later I will be back around 11pm  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

Bye all!!!

----------


## Gaffer

I wonder which part of driving parksie will be good at...

----------

im just demonstrating smilies for someone...

 :Smilie: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

bye all

----------


## barrk

I imagine he's pretty good at gripping the stick....

----------

> _Originally posted by Gaffer_ 
> *I wonder which part of driving parksie will be good at...*


Crashing........

check out the little sound byte a few pages back  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaffer

Funny that, I thought his name gave it away  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Doh!!!!

Parking obviously...........a little slow today....my brain must be icy!

----------


## smh

Morning all....

Take a look at this...

http://forums.vb-world.net/showthrea...5&goto=newpost

----------


## Gaffer

Sorry Katie, it was a crap joke. First time I smiled today though (I'm a right grumpy flipper this morning...)

----------


## Gaffer

Ouch! God, you must be thanking your lucky stars!!!!

----------


## smh

Yeah, I think we used a lifetime of luck on that one.  I think that used up 8 of my nine lifes too.

----------


## parksie

Well...we'll try and keep you firmly attached to the 9th  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Erin kicked ASS at the audition last night....152 people showed up and she stayed in the running for a principal part until the last 10.  The director said that she was just too young looking....(short........grrrrrr) to play next to the man they wanted for the lead.  She's only 14 so she has lots of other opportunities....she left feeling like she was big beans and ready to conquer the world...she giggled all the way home and woke up giggling this morning!!  That's my baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

Good for her!

At the audition for our school production not many turned up so everyone was in it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The principal parts basically went to whoever could sing...not focussing on acting  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

This wasn't a school production...it was for the Performing Arts Center which is a pretty big deal....it's a little less than an hour from where I live so I...or her brothers...will have to drive her to rehearsals....since she did get a part...just not a principal.  Rehearsals don't start until the middle of March so she should be recovered from having her tonsils out by then :-)

----------


## parksie

Pretty impressive. We don't have much in the way of things like this. What are they doing?

----------


## barrk

42nd Street!!!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

Nice...just checking some pages about it since I've never heard of it before  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Hi Everybody..

----------


## parksie

Hi Dennis!

----------

Hi Mike!

----------


## parksie

How's it going? I have to be off in a few minutes -- work, unfortunately  :Frown:

----------

Where do you work?

----------


## parksie

Not work as in job, work as in school work that I haven't done any of for 2 weeks  :Smilie: 

And we only had 1 week holiday for half term  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

Hi Dennis.......how's it going?

Parksie....no school work for two weeks???  Shame on you!

----------


## Active

Hi Dennis !

 How Come you are So early today ?
 Did your School got sunk under a Snow ball ?

----------

Nope..... it's too hot to snow here...

It's 3:13pm right now... school gets out at 2:10pm....
I'm not early  :Confused:

----------


## parksie

Doing anything interesting, Dennis?

----------


## Gaffer

Mike, do some schoolwork or you'll never get the privilage of commuting with thousands of other grey people every morning  :Frown: 

'noon Dennis. How's yer elephants leg  :Wink:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Hi Dennis.......how's it going?*


I'm fine.. but I slept crooked last night.. my back and neck hurt.. but luckily we didn't have to do anything in Gym today...

How are you today?

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Doing anything interesting, Dennis?*



Nope.....

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by Gaffer_ 
> *Mike, do some schoolwork or you'll never get the privilage of commuting with thousands of other grey people every morning*


And that's a bad thing? I'd much rather get a real job  :Wink:

----------


## Active

I have been aching to ask this question to the Next
Person Who uses 'NOPE" for a shorter "No"

 Why is that ?  :Big Grin: 

 Of course using Yah or Yep is of same length..
 and so no argument with that.

 Is it Because....of

  "Everyone Uses it and So do I"

 kind of attitude ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by Gaffer_ 
> *'noon Dennis. How's yer elephants leg *


Fine... I guess..... but...why would you want to know that?!?  :Confused:

----------


## barrk

Sorry to hear that Dennis....I recommend taking the rest of the day off!

Hey Gaffer...try a Gyro yet??

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by Active_ 
> *I have been aching to ask this question to the Next
> Person Who uses 'NOPE" for a shorter "No"
> 
>  Why is that ? 
> 
>  Of course using Yah or Yep is of same length..
>  and so no argument with that.
> 
> ...


Nope!  It's just slang....always used it when I was a kid when talking to other kids....I always had to say No, Ma'am or No, Sir to adults though.........my parents were rather strict about that!

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *And that's a bad thing? I'd much rather get a real job *


heheh, so would I!!!

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by Gaffer_ 
> *
> 
> heheh, so would I!!!*


I'd second that!!!

----------

> _Originally posted by Active_ 
> *I have been aching to ask this question to the Next
> Person Who uses 'NOPE" for a shorter "No"
> 
>  Why is that ? 
> 
>  Of course using Yah or Yep is of same length..
>  and so no argument with that.
> 
> ...


Nope..... I use 'Nope' rather than 'No' when I don't have anything else to say...


When you say 'No' it sounds like you have more to say...

if I was going to say something else:

"No, but I would be if....."

but I didn't so I just said:

"Nope...."

----------


## parksie

:Wink:

----------

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *
> 
> Nope..... I use 'Nope' rather than 'No' when I don't have anything else to say...
> 
> 
> When you say 'No' it sounds like you have more to say...
> 
> if I was going to say something else:
> ...


Well, sometimes I use "Nope...... [other text here]" but not very often...

----------


## Gaffer

Nope, naw, Katie. I had Udon noodles today. V yummy. The Gyro will come after a night out I think. How much off it stays off the fron t of my shirt is another question.

Sorry, Dennis, i think you have quite a reputation of the Trouser Snake thread 



http://forums.vb-world.net/showthrea...0&pagenumber=4

----------


## Active

Now I am Trying to use It...

 NOPE.. {I have nothing to say }

 NOPE... { I still have Nothing to Say }

 NO...{ I have some thing to say }


 * Jotting down this Piece of Grammar in my Notebook *

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by Active_ 
> *Now I am Trying to use It...
> 
>  NOPE.. {I have nothing to say }
> 
>  NOPE... { I still have Nothing to Say }
> 
>  NO...{ I have some thing to say }
> 
> ...


GEDOUTTAHEA.. {I have nothing to say to you}

----------


## barrk

Tried any bagels and lox followed by New York cheesecake?

----------


## barrk

{FUGEDABOUDIT}  Say no more on the subject!

----------


## Gaffer

Actually, what is Lox? It seems more expensive than most fillings. 

I don't do cheescake as I'm a diabetic  :Frown:

----------


## Active

GAFFER : Is your avatar actually taken from Your Photograph..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by Active_ 
> *GAFFER : Is your avatar actually taken from Your Photograph.. *


heheh, no. Actually, I'm thinking of changing it as I fear people may think I look like this. The picture is 70's action adventure icon Jason King.


I have a bushier moustach  :Wink:

----------


## Active

But it looks a Lot like a villain guy who comes in Many
Bruce Lee Movies.

----------


## Gaffer

That's me, the villan...

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by Gaffer_ 
> *Actually, what is Lox? It seems more expensive than most fillings. 
> 
> I don't do cheescake as I'm a diabetic *


Lox are thinly sliced smoked Salmon.....wonderful stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My husband is diabetic too....he was diagnosed after 10 years with me so he says I gave it to him by being so sweet!!!  He's quite the sweet one actually!!

----------


## Gaffer

Great, I'll try it tomorrow. 

Is your hubby on injections? That is a right royal pain in the posterior, if you'll pardon the expression. I've been sugar-sick for 17 years now (I was 12 when I got it)

----------


## barrk

He was on insulin...then they cut him back to Glyburide pills and a no-fat, no-sugar diet.  He was 40 when he was diagnosed and just about 20 pounds overweight...he just wore out I guess!!

----------


## parksie

My driving instructor's diabetic, as is pretty much his entire family  :Frown: . He was joking about how whenever they went out for a meal they all looked like a bunch of junkies  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

I was really glad when they took Tom off the shots and put him onto the pills.....it was a pain!  

It was great to see td stop in for a while.....he's still got a way with words doesn't he????

----------


## parksie

He does indeed  :Wink: 

I also noticed he doesn't have any "good taste protocol" holding him back  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

That's what I like best about him!!

----------


## parksie

Did you just reply to my other thread?

----------


## barrk

Yep...but it was just a demo version and you'd have more funcationality with Dennis'.

----------


## parksie

I'll use Dennis' functionality then  :Wink:

----------

:Confused: 

If you're not talking about the MSI thread...well, I'll be leaving now....  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

Definitely MSI.  :Smilie:

----------

That's good..  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Well guys as usual it's been grand...I've got to go to a meeting and then HOME!

I'll yak at you tomorrow!

Enjoy....and get your homework done!

----------


## parksie

Enjoy it Katie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Have a good evening, and we'll chat tomorrow!

----------

Hello everyone........is anyone around?

Just sorted what im doing for my college project, and im using the new project outline I was given at work, So I dont have to work on anything in my own time  :Big Grin:  lazy me!

----------


## Pix

Just thought I'd say hello

----------

Hi

----------


## Pix

Hey Chenko can I join your Rusty Spoon Clan ?

----------


## parksie

Go for it!

Evening all!  :Smilie:

----------


## Pix

Hi Parksie how are you?

----------

Hey Pix  (please call me Simon)

Hey parksie!


How are you both?

----------


## Pix

I'm OK Simon, just had an unjustified rant though.....feel a bit bad about that

----------


## parksie

Well, it was *almost* justified  :Wink:  But we won't hold it against you  :Smilie: 

Hi people, not too bad a day...pretty boring, normal day at school  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

Any idea who the Nukem imposter is yet?

----------


## parksie

No idea at all.

----------


## Pix

Bit quiet here today! The threadstopper strikes again  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

I'm not around much since I'm actually doing some work at the moment  :EEK!:

----------


## Gaffer

Pix, you must an expert threadstopper!  :Wink: 

Naw, I've been under the cosh all day, and got to go now again unfortunatley.

See you all later...

----------


## parksie

Hi again people...so no Katie or Dennis then?

This could be a slow evening  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

I'm here....had to run out to college...and my tutor was a bit over curious!  :Frown:

----------


## DarkJedi9

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *This is one for all you constantly bored people.
> 
> The highest number of replies I have so far seen to a post is 300 ish. Anybody fancy trying to hit 1000?
> 
> Come On, You Know You Want To!*


some people in the more serious forums have much more than a thousand, i think.  Megatron has 4960.  He's rated as a Decepticon, whatever that means.  It's an upgrade from his former rating of Guru, though, so it must be good.

----------


## DarkJedi9

my bad. i thought you meant individual posts, not on one thread. oh, well; at least i contributed to the thread

----------


## DarkJedi9

Does anyone know of a good site for DOS tutorials?  In my C++ Class these stupid administrators are screwing all the computers up and we have found out they restricted almost everything and we are trying to get around it with DOS, plus I've just always wanted to know how to use it so i figure now's as good a time as any.

Those guys are really annoying.  They set up all these restrictions on one computer and then ghosted all the others, except mine, which is free as a bird (no-one knows why, but I'm not complaining).  End result, everyones projects got wiped.  Everything was just gone completely.  My teacher almost had a heart attack.

----------


## da_silvy

This

----------


## da_silvy

takes

----------


## da_silvy

so

----------


## da_silvy

memory

----------


## da_silvy

and

----------


## da_silvy

Time

----------

Morning Everyone!

----------

hey:
hows it going?

----------

Fine thanks and you?

Im just looking up info in the MSchart control, and i think i have all i need now (thanks Alex)

so wat ya been up to?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Morning All! Howzit Hangin??

----------

Morning Jon, Hows you?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Fine, if'n a bit busy!!! Loadsa excersises to finish in our Multi User OS class....Quite fun though! Yourself?

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *Multi User OS class*


They do give them, might i say _gay_ names don't they?!?!? (the courses i mean)

----------


## CyberSurfer

The proper title is Multi User Operating Systems....other delightful titles include:

Software Development with an Event Driven Language (VB to the rest of us)

Information Systems and Services

Information Technology Applications II ( advanced Word, Excel etc..)

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *Information Technology Applications II ( advanced Word, Excel etc..)*


I hate that, thats why I neva stayed at my college  :Stick Out Tongue: 

So how long you been on the course?

----------


## CyberSurfer

About 6 months...We finish on June 1st, roughly 1 month before the schools  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*I HATE ORACLE*

Ahh, I feel better now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Thanks for that!!  :Smilie:

----------

June this year? If so thats not long at all, Im planning to do my VB MCSE at the moment  :Smilie: 

Just looking for somewhere to do it at the moment... and trying to find a decent list of requirements.

----------


## CyberSurfer

Yeah, the HNC is only one year long!! Hopefully next year, I'll be in Kent!! Gotta fly down for the visiting day in a couple of weeks  :Smilie:  Looking forward to it  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *I HATE ORACLE
> 
> Ahh, I feel better now*


*I HATE YOU*
Ahh, I feel better now  :Stick Out Tongue:           (j/k)

LOL
how are you?

----------

Is that a UNI course in kent ur after?, I think I missed somit in our ICQ chat.

----------


## CyberSurfer

Wupps, been for lunch!!

I've got a conditional offer for BSc (Hons) Computer Science at the University of Kent at Canterbury  :Smilie:  Well pleased, me!

----------

And me, got back early thou,

Thats great man, hope everything works out fine.

And on another thread you told someone to call you Jonathan, You dont acctullay mind when I call you Jon sometimes do you? If you prefer I will refrain from it.

----------


## zmerlinz

i just got an offer from Aberyswth for a BSc in computer science, i am happy as well  :Cool:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Nice one Dean!

Simon, I don't mind either way. As long as I'm called something remotely conencted to my user name or real name, I'm happy. So even CyjonaberSurathaner would be OK  :Wink:

----------

good good

Morning Merlin!

----------


## CyberSurfer

Any news on the webspace, Simon?

----------


## zmerlinz

its afternoon now Simon, what are you up to ???

----------

ok then CyjonaberSurathaner

Were/you are fine for the space, Im trying to get a seperate FTP password and username, I will contact you privatly bout these  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Well Dean im hacking in to an old server which someone asked me to do for them  :Wink:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Much coolness to both!!

----------


## zmerlinz

Simon, sounds like fun

----------

> _Originally posted by zmerlinz_ 
> *Simon, sounds like fun*



ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzz........

yep loada fun  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

It is running so slow so I cant do guessing to well, Just started with L0pht crack on the SAM database... got 214 hours left, but in bout an hour it will decrease to 18-24 hours when the speed gets up, im already at 1,000,000 Tries/s  :Big Grin: 

So what are you both up to then?

----------


## CyberSurfer

'm now in Multimedia Technology, wishing I wasn't, and doing a bunch of boring theory stuff. Not nice  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

Good Morning Everyone!!! How are each and every one of you?

----------

* simon sings at the top of his voice "I GOT IT, I GOT IT" *

Morning Katie!

And how are you?

----------


## barrk

Fine....and you?   It sounds like our fellows are getting job offers and doing quite well.....

----------


## Gaffer

morning all...




> _Originally posted by zmerlinz_ 
> *i just got an offer from Aberyswth for a BSc in computer science, i am happy as well*


I hope you like sheep  :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Hey Katie!!!

----------


## barrk

Hi Jonathan....congrats on the job offer.

----------


## smh

Morning

----------

Im fine Katie...... I dont think they are job offers.

So hows the weather? The sun is shining and its -3c!!!  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

Good morning Shanea!

----------


## barrk

So what kind of offers are they????

----------


## Gaffer

Uni offers. Cantebury is a good place, I reckon. Anyone considered Liverpool?

----------

Morning Shanea, Morning Gaffer

How are you both?

----------


## Gaffer

Good thanks Simon, bit knackered form last night (another massive work session to 2am). But I'm happy as I'm going home for 4 days on Firday  :Smilie: 

You got an offer at Uni Kent? I've been ther a couple of times, and looks nice. Good nightlife too...

----------


## CyberSurfer

Thanks! It's also for a University place, not a job, but never mind!! :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by Gaffer_ 
> *on Firday*


Cool........So whens that  :Big Grin: 


Does anyone else get a problem with the Genral VB section of the forums?

http://forums.vb-world.net/forumdisp...p?s=&forumid=1

hehe!!

----------


## Gaffer

Between Pineday and Ashday  :Wink: 

(Cheeky bugger)

----------

:Big Grin:  lol@sys admin!!

It wasnt just me was it?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Looks like you've broken the General VB Questions forum Chenko!

----------


## Gaffer

BDOOOINGGGGG...

I never touched the forum, honest guv (even though it behaved like one of my programs)

----------


## Gaffer

Hey Bonker, just joined that Footy Forum. Is it yours? And if so, where did you possibly get the forum design from?  :Wink: 

Top idea. I fancy spouting off on a footy slant...

----------

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Looks like you've broken the General VB Questions forum Chenko!*


I finally did it!!!!!!!!!!!!
The cult of the Rusty Spoon will prevail!! MUWAHAHAHA!

BTW call me Simon

----------

Hi Everybody.

----------


## Gaffer

Hi Dennis. How tricks?

----------

What?

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *What?*


Sorry, I was asking how things are (english expression)

----------

Oh....  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I am fine..... but I'm at school right now.... everybody else is getting lectured, but I already finished my project so I get to do nothing all period  :Big Grin: 

I've got to leave in about 30 minutes.... how are you?

----------


## Gaffer

Yeah, OK, bit quiet. My project has stopped as the systems guys here have taken my test systems away form me for 2 days. Got a tight deadline with this, but I've stopped panicing now!

Back home tomorrow, thank God...

----------

You are the all-singing all-dancing crap of the world. (yes, you.)

----------


## parksie

Evening all...looks like the 7000th post is just coming up!

----------


## barrk

I thought Parksie was......

btw  There is another Katie in here now so make sure you don't get us  mixed up and end up offending her too badly.

----------

Hi all!!

Two Katies!!!!! oh no!! how will the world cope  :Wink: 


BTW Does anyone play Team Apache here? need some more people for an internet game.

----------


## barrk

Yep...two of us...double the pleasure, double the fun!!!!

----------


## parksie

Nice  :Stick Out Tongue: 

So who's the other Katie?

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Yep...two of us...double the pleasure, double the fun!!!!*


Pain more like!!!...........j/k

----------


## smh

Seems like we are becoming less of the minority lately.

----------


## barrk

I don't know...it says she's from Canada on her info!!!

Do I cause you pain Simon.....too much cheerfullness???

----------

Pain...yea it hurts, you know that thing yea, I think you better stop using it as it's just to uncomfy  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Are you going to get the 7000th post too Simon?

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by smh_ 
> *Seems like we are becoming less of the minority lately.*


Seems like it...but you're still only 13%  :Wink: 

Well, I warned her that if any suspicious ( :Stick Out Tongue: ) comments were made they were probably aimed at you, Katie  :Wink:

----------


## smh

Somebody should tell her to go by Kate or Kathryn or something.

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by Jordan_ 
> *You are the all-singing all-dancing crap of the world. (yes, you.)*


<ahem> Who, me?

----------


## parksie

Hehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

I agree with Jordan Gaffer except for the all-singing part.........oh yeah and the all-dancing.....oh wait...and the crap-of-the-world....part......I guess I don't really agree with him at all :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Are you going to get the 7000th post too Simon?*


Well yea, but I dont really care for that to much (be nice thou) I have my eye on the 10,000th!

----------


## Gaffer

Obviously chucked his toys out of his cot.

Simon, you will not get 7000. I'm bored, and WILL intervene 

<bit of dribble appears at side of mouth>

----------

MUWAHAHA!

----------


## Gaffer

whhhyyyyioutta....

----------


## barrk

I just got to watch the shuttle Atlantis take off on the back of 747 bound for Florida!  Awesome...makes me proud to be an American *sniff, wipes a tear from my eye*

----------


## parksie

D'you have a digital camera there? Be a nice pic  :Smilie:

----------

LOL.....hope it crashes!   j/k

So wat ya all up to?

----------

Oh did you get the pics of the landing a while back Katie?

----------


## barrk

There will be a picture posted on the intranet soon...I'll see what I can do!

----------


## parksie

Sounds like fun!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *There will be a picture posted on the intranet soon...I'll see what I can do!*


Cheers!  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *Oh did you get the pics of the landing a while back Katie?*


I posted the picture....somewhere in the post race!

----------

Really???

how far back?

----------


## barrk

Don't know...the same day as it landed though.

----------

What was the date then? ....me forgetful!

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Don't know...the same day as it landed though.*


So that's about 500 posts to go through  :Wink:  We get through a lot of innuendo in one day!  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

It was only last week.......geesh we waste a lot of time here......good for us!

----------


## parksie

Like the sig  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

thanks............what's new with you?

----------


## parksie

Well, in a bizarre twist on instant messaging, I'm talking to Xenonic_Rob's sister  :Confused:  Oh well...totally random chatting is what I do  :Big Grin: 

Had a fairly tedious day at school, usual stuff.

How about you? How was the landing?

----------

Well Katie must have a sore arse if she cauzed that earthquake in seattle!  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Not a landing.....a takeoff.  It was awesome.  I love living in the middle of nowhere....I get to see things that I couldn't even describe!

Indiscriminate chatting could lead to something dangerous...........like having fun.  Better watch out!

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *Well Katie must have a sore arse if she cauzed that earthquake in seattle! *


I was at home minding my own business thankyou.  I had nothing to do with it!

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *So what indescribable stuff have you seen?*


Well its like er....um.......<insert indescribable stuff here>

Like that!

----------


## parksie

Oops...I knew it was a takeoff but I'd just read the post about landing photos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
<<< Idiot!

I always have fun, though  :Smilie: 

So what indescribable stuff have you seen?

----------

Thats weird, I read parks post and replied and now mind is before his!!!!!  :Confused:

----------

and my post whic had "and thats what you say" inti disappeared!!!

Did anybody see it?

----------


## parksie

Yeah I read it.

----------


## barrk

I didn't see it Simon........

I've seen the National Aerospace Plane (NASP) being dropped by the B-52.....it will go into space and return without the aide of a rocket.......someday...

I worked on the B-2 for years before there ever was officially a B-2...

neat stuff like that!

----------


## parksie

Sounds pretty nice!

----------


## parksie

Definitely.

----------


## parksie

No matter how!

----------


## parksie

Evil parksie makes his run-up!

----------


## parksie

And this should be it!

Well...maybe a bit overshot  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

I will get that post!

----------


## parksie

dfgdfgdfg

----------


## parksie

Evil pardfgdfgadfgksie makes his run-up!

----------


## parksie

34534513451345

----------


## parksie

Hi peopl!

----------


## parksie

La di dah...

----------


## parksie

What a nice day!

----------


## parksie

Dum t dum...

----------


## parksie

Ho hum...

----------


## barrk

grrrrrrrrrrrr..

----------


## parksie

Anyone else here?

----------


## parksie

Here it comes!

----------


## parksie

Screaming into the 7000th!!!!

----------


## parksie

Sorry Katie, maybe next time  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

heheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## barrk

nooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## parksie

Okay...I'm an idiot and am going to continue to the real 7000 by posting inane comments and random keyboard-bashings  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

That should be our motto.....no comment too inane!!!

----------


## barrk

yep

----------


## barrk

Watch out for Simon.......he's sneaky!

----------


## barrk

me?

----------


## parksie

a

----------


## parksie

b

----------


## parksie

c

----------


## parksie

d

----------


## parksie

e

----------


## parksie

f

----------


## parksie

g

----------


## parksie

h

----------


## parksie

i

----------


## parksie

j

----------


## parksie

k

----------


## parksie

l

----------


## parksie

m

----------


## parksie

n

----------


## barrk

A mind is a terrible thing to waste.

----------


## parksie

o

----------


## parksie

p

----------


## parksie

q

----------


## parksie

r

----------


## parksie

s

----------


## parksie

t

----------


## parksie

u

----------


## parksie

v

----------


## barrk

A waist is a terrible thing to mind!

----------


## parksie

w

----------


## parksie

x

----------


## parksie

y

----------


## barrk

too slowwwwwwwwwwwwww to win today

----------


## barrk

too slowwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## parksie

Kabomp Ching!

----------


## parksie

Cornholioooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## barrk

ohhhhhhhh nooooooooooooo

----------


## barrk

what the................

----------


## parksie

*cackles*

7000 is mine!

----------


## barrk

that was complete and utter nonsense..............what an acheivement.....at leas Simon didn't get it!

----------


## parksie

What's nonsense?

----------


## Gaffer

Sheesh, I thought I was bored...

----------


## parksie

You're not the only bored one  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Is it better to be bored stiff or stiff as a board????

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Is it better to be bored stiff or stiff as a board????*


Depends on the situation  :Big Grin: 

I need advice on my advatari. I think people think I look like this. Should I change it? Mike, you lost yours. Any reason?

Best Regards,

Confused,
London

----------


## parksie

Depends who you ask  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

Welllllll  I must go earn a living for a while.  I'll talk to you soon.

----------


## parksie

Enjoy...never forget who you are!

----------


## parksie

> Mike, you lost yours. Any reason?


I was at school so I turned my avatar off  :Wink: 
I never got round to putting it back though.

----------


## Gaffer

[QUOTE]*I was at school so I turned my avatar off* [QUOTE]

Ah, the guilt, the guilt...

----------


## CyberSurfer

Well, I remember the good old days when 1000 posts seemed like an impossible challenge...  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaffer

You have created a monster. One that.....I find strangely irresistible

Prrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## parksie

Yeah. *sniff*

And many thousands of posts and views later, here we are!

----------


## smh

I guess I missed it.

Parksie, you forgot the last letter!

----------

AAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH!
i turn my back for 10 mins and you go and get it!

Lol....

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by smh_ 
> *I guess I missed it.
> 
> Parksie, you forgot the last letter!*


Okay. *z*.

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Watch out for Simon.......he's sneaky!*


LOL...me was away, I didnt expect that from parksie....well i have my plan for the 10,000th and No-one will get it!!!!! haha

----------


## barrk

Hi Pixie!  How are you?

----------


## barrk

Hi Pixette!  How are you?

----------


## Pix

I'm fine thanks.  How are you? I like your new sig  :Smilie:

----------


## Pix

Everytime I come here everyone leaves! *sob*  :Frown:

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *Everytime I come here everyone leaves! *sob**


Threadstopper! How are you? 

My excuse is that I'm flitting between work and boredom. I'm leaving in 10 mins to drink margaritas...

----------

Hey Pix!

I guess everyone has gone now  :Frown:

----------


## Gaffer

OK, I'm offski. See you all tomorrow...

----------


## Pix

I'm OKish.  I wanted the 7000th post!!!!!!  Oh well, I am the "threadstopper" so the 8000th post should easily be mine! Think I'll join your Rusty Spoon cult Simon, do I just have write something in the thread? What does the cult actually do?

----------

I'm back....

I just spent about 3 hours trying to get my aDSL connection working with SuSE Linux... with no success....  :Frown:

----------

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *I'm OKish.  I wanted the 7000th post!!!!!!  Oh well, I am the "threadstopper" so the 8000th post should easily be mine! Think I'll join your Rusty Spoon cult Simon, do I just have write something in the thread? What does the cult actually do?*


cya gaffer!!

We moan, sulk, hate, just general hate and unhappyness, would be best to write somit in the thread, but you have to prove your self worthy!

well i think i used to be the "threadstopper" as when i was new here the same would seam to happen to me, and theres no point trying for the 8000th as its mine! MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

So how are you? wat ya up to?

----------

Hey Dennis, havent spoken to you in a while, How are you?

----------

I'm fine...... you?

----------


## barrk

Hi Dennis.....what's up???

----------

Im fine thanks Dennis....im just bout to run myself

and I see your still around Katie..........  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  j/k

----------

Not much.. I'm just getting pissed because I can't get my aDSL connection working with Linux  :Frown: 

But, besides that I'm fine..... How about you?

----------

Well im going so i will speak to you all tommorow

take care
byeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## barrk

I'm supposed to working on a web page but I'm bored with it............my database is built so the rest should be easy....I just don't feel like doing it right now.

----------

What langauge and database are you using?

----------


## barrk

SLQ 7.0  with Visual Basic to write my Active X control and ASP for the web page.

----------

Oh, Cool  :Smilie: 

I would rather use PHP + MySQL... but that's just MHO  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

I have no choice in the tools unfortunately...however since I don't know PHP it's probably not a good idea :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

How are you feeling today, Katie?

----------


## barrk

Not all that good actually....but I'm trying to rise above it.  

I had a lot of work to do today and don't seem all that interested in getting it done....now it's time for me to leave in about 15 mins and I don't feel all that much like going home and cooking dinner either.....maybe I'm just having one of those days.  

Tomorrow will be better I'm sure.

----------

Why don't you eat out rather than make dinner?

----------


## ExtremePimpness

This is a post if you want to know how i did it just click "post reply". It is simple.

----------


## ExtremePimpness

sometimes i just post to ease the bordom...It is really pitiful isn't it?

(I wonder if this work like it does in chat rooms?)

Age/Sex check :Smilie:

----------


## ExtremePimpness

i

----------


## ExtremePimpness

say

----------


## ExtremePimpness

we

----------


## ExtremePimpness

do

----------


## ExtremePimpness

it

----------


## ExtremePimpness

like

----------


## ExtremePimpness

when

----------


## ExtremePimpness

they

----------


## ExtremePimpness

started

----------


## ExtremePimpness

this

----------


## ExtremePimpness

whole

----------


## ExtremePimpness

how

----------


## ExtremePimpness

many

----------


## ExtremePimpness

posts

----------


## ExtremePimpness

thing

----------


## ExtremePimpness

don't

----------


## ExtremePimpness

you

----------


## ExtremePimpness

think

----------


## ExtremePimpness

so?

----------

Morning everyone!

----------

hi Simo.. how r u doing?

just updated my site.. care to visit?

well.. Jon is already there.. how the hell did he know that i updated my site

----------


## CyberSurfer

Morning All!

Anoop, I just checked back to find your ICQ number, and noticed that you'd updated the site  :Smilie:

----------

r u on icq right now?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Nope! I'm in college just now. I added you to my contact list with the number on your old Website and it is shown as RealtoNix or something, but I've never caught you online. I'll be online from 6.40 GMT tonignt, and probably most of tomorrow afternoon and evening.

----------

yes that was my nick!... did you make those forums in your site? those were awesome!

----------

6:40 GMT should be around 12 midnight here..! but I will not be online till March 15.. got the promotional exams at school..  :Frown:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Nah, the forums on my site are free software called tforum..

http://titan.spaceports.com/~typus/tforum

I really like my links fingy too, which is free software, but I can't remember the name...

Co-incidentally, March 15th is the next day I *won't* be online, coz I'm going to a University visitors day!!

----------

Funny!!!

tForums... no ads, sure?

----------

oh.... it needs PHP .. i thought there should be some twist!  :Frown: 

Any idea of a web host providing PHP? .. free of course

----------


## CyberSurfer

Nope! Just a small "Powered by tForum" caption at the bottom, like we have here....Your webhost needs to support PHP and MySQL for tForum to run though....


The PHP host I use is only free for UK residents :-( I'm not sure where any others are....Dennis Wrenn may know......

----------


## CyberSurfer

If you want, I can get you an account with this Web Host, and set you up some forums when I get home today....

----------

BTW, I'm thinking of creating a new website that is a directory of all personal homepages.. have a prototype here...

haven't gone too far..
[url]http:\\cgi-bin.spaceports.com\~anoop007\main.cgi[\url]

any other ideas for a new website?

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *If you want, I can get you an account with this Web Host, and set you up some forums when I get home today....*


Hey thanks.. could you do that for me?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Not really...My website has a bunch of games and stuff...


If you're on spaceports, you can use tForum!! You need to email them and ask them to set you up with a MySQL database, and then you can use tforum!! The guy who writes it runs it on Spaceports...

----------

oops.. what a dump head i am.. didn't notice that..

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Smilie:

----------

Morning Snoopy, Morning Jon!

How are you both?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Hey Simon!! 'm fine, and going home at lunchtime  :Smilie:

----------

wow.. that is indeed a great forum software comparable with the proffessional ones.. why the hell do they provide it for free?

You visited the prototype site?

----------

hi chenkseee... 

Snoopy.. hmmmmm hmmmm
I'll complain to e-M *cries* *cries* *grins*

----------


## CyberSurfer

I dunno, but I'm glad they (actually he, one guy wrote it!) do!!

Which prototype site?

----------

BTW, just got enlightened that I'm blank about MySQL and semi(3/4 rather)-blank about PHP

----------

http:\\cgi-bin.spaceports.com\~anoop007\main.cgi



and Chenksee care to visit GeekHouse

Not getting many visitors.. maybe you can help

----------


## CyberSurfer

So am I!! I know absolutely no PHP whatsoever! tForum has a nice setup script that auto-installs it!! There is a really helpful readme provided with tForum that tells you how to set it up.

----------

oh.. well then i'll have a try..!

if you've gone to that (HP-List) site.. inlcude your url there...

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> _Originally posted by Gaffer_ 
> *Hey Bonker, just joined that Footy Forum. Is it yours? And if so, where did you possibly get the forum design from?*


Hi!  FootyForums isn't mine, I enjoy the chat on it though.  (I'm fRED on it)
Centenary Gas is the owner of it, give him a shout.

----------


## CyberSurfer

I'll just add my site now!!

----------

how was that site anyway?... not yet decided whether to go forward or not..

----------


## CyberSurfer

The categories for sites are slightly confusing, I peresume they go by age???

----------

yes indeed...

i should add that info...

got to go now.. see ya after *March 15*

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *I'll complain to e-M *cries* *cries* *grins**


 :Frown: 

I will visit your site again later.

----------


## CyberSurfer

Bye Anoop!

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *yes indeed...
> 
> i should add that info...
> 
> got to go now.. see ya after March 15*


Thats a long time!

Well gud bye and take care, we will miss you  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I will visit your site again later.*


and don't forget to sign the guestbook.. bye!!

----------

oppppppppssssssss thought that was next month  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Cya snoopyeeeeeeeee!

----------


## Ianpbaker

Good afternoon all

My constant whinging at my network administrator has succeeded. I have Net connection.

I can't abuse it though, as it is tighter than a ducks arse here. :-(

but it's a friday afternoon and I don't really give a toss at the moment  :Smilie:

----------

:Big Grin:  Hey Ian....
How are you?

----------


## Ianpbaker

i'm fine and dandy and looking foward to the weekend. 3 hours to go and it won't come a minute earlier  :Frown:

----------

HHHHHHHHHhhhhhhEeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEeeeeeeLLLLLLLLLllllllllllLLLllllllllllOOOOoooooooooooooOOOOOOO

Sorry im bored!

----------

who got the 7000th post?

----------

> _Originally posted by Behemoth_ 
> *who got the 7000th post?*


Parksie  :Mad:

----------


## Ianpbaker

he he he  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Just exactly how tight is a ducks ass Ian....and how exactly do you know???

----------


## Ianpbaker

Good afternoon Katie.  :Smilie: 

I was pissed at the time, and one thing led to another. It's amazing what you find attractive after a few glasses of sherry  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

I thought sherry would be at the root of it!!!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

How do you mean "The 7000th post?

The last post was 255560th according to the url.

----------


## Ianpbaker

it normally always is.

How the devil are you then

----------

Morning Katie!
How are you?

----------


## barrk

I had a little work to do lately so I haven't been around much for the last couple of days but.....................

I'M FINE and Dandy!!!!.....and ready for the rubber room if you listen to Harry.  How are you?  You've been missed.  The lunatics in here are starting to be outnumbered by the sad ones.

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *The lunatics in here are starting to be outnumbered by the sad ones.*


Go on give us a list of whos who!

----------


## barrk

Us lunatics don't like to be pigeon-holed and put in a category...we tend to be free spirits!!!!!  So a list is totally out of the question....it limits us too much!

----------


## Ianpbaker

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *.....and ready for the rubber room if you listen to Harry.*


THe mind could boggle with sentances like that.

Myself, I'm fine, my usual happy self. Still going down the gym three times a week, which has suprised me no end as I haven;t exactly been the most healthiest of people over the last couple of years (20 Lucky strikes a day, sitting on my backside). But I did use to be quite healthy so I'm not finding it  to bad to get started again.

also looking foward to the weekend, as it's my mate's 22nd. Copious amounts of alchahol had by all  :Big Grin:

----------

Uh?

me just a sad lunatic  :Big Grin:  :Frown:

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *as it's my mate's 22nd. Copious amounts of alchahol had by all *


Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!

*simon starts running*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaffer

Morning All!!




> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *
> 
> Hi!  FootyForums isn't mine, I enjoy the chat on it though.  (I'm fRED on it)
> Centenary Gas is the owner of it, give him a shout.*


Its a bit sloooowww though (reponse time I mean)

I went on a bit of an Anti-Andy Cole thing...

----------

Morning Gaffer

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *<snip>It's amazing what you find attractive after a few glasses of sherry*


Long time no see Goonerboy. Looking forward to tomorrows game?

As for the above comment, I am DEFINATELY not drinking with you again

(boy, you look mighty fine in them there jeans...)  :Wink:

----------


## Gaffer

Wotcha Simon. I am a happy man this morning, as I'm going home today. I even have a laissez-faire attitude.







It must have been the lox croissant I had this morning  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *How do you mean "The 7000th post?
> 
> The last post was 255560th according to the url.*


?!  :Confused:

----------


## Ianpbaker

I'm fine thank you mate, it should be a good game tommorow, anything will be better than last sunday's result. How's life in the big apple, what you doing over there, apart from funding you third world revolution

----------

It will be the post ID for this forumn section behemoth

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *your third world revolution*


huh?

----------


## Ianpbaker

his avitar looks like he's some sort of drug baron

----------


## barrk

Ummmmmmmmm lox!!!!!!!

Howdy all!  It's Friday....I've got a date tonight.....life is good!!!!

----------


## barrk

BTW  The lotto is up to 82 million so when I win  tomorrow whose flying over for the party????

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *whose flying over for the party????*


I'm on my way!!!!!

----------


## Edwin_Drood_1870

yeah! friday!! it seemed like it would never come.

----------


## Ianpbaker

any sherry Katie ? i'll only come if there is sherry

sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry sherry

----------

Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink
Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink
Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink
Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink
Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink
Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink
Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink
Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink Drink


Me thinks we need drink!  :Wink:

----------


## everyone

only 1/2 an hour till the weekend  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

Yep, only half an hour for me too

I definatley need a drink this evening. Roll on the drunken glow of lots of southern comfort

----------


## barrk

Only eight more hours for me......

Ian...I'll buy you all the sherry you can drink!!!!

Everyone's invited.....the more the merrier!!!!!!!!

----------

Come on weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!

T minus 18 minutes and counting!

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *It's Friday....I've got a date tonight.....life is good!!!!*


heheh, I wondered where td had got too!!!!

Ian, Big Apple is rotten to the core. Haven't really had a lot of fun to be honest, it's all been work.

I'm also getting worried about my Advatari - I know I look like a drug baron in real life, but I don't want to look like one in Cyber-planet...

----------

:Big Grin:  he he

----------


## barrk

Nope not td.....although I wouldn't complain if he came along ;-)

I'm dragging my husband to see Camelot tonight....kicking and screaming all the way!

I like your picture Gaffer...takes me back.

----------

right...im off. have a good weekend y'all.

ta ta!

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Nope not td.....although I wouldn't complain if he came along ;-)
> 
> I'm dragging my husband to see Camelot tonight....kicking and screaming all the way!
> 
> I like your picture Gaffer...takes me back.*


Gasp! td WILL be pleased (if we ever see him again of course)
I think you are very cruel to your hubby. I'd buy him a beer if I were you

If only I was as suave and soph as my piccy *sob

----------


## Ianpbaker

Drug Baron

Real Life

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

----------


## Gaffer

Manchester United

6-1

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA   :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

I think he will demand at least one prior too and probably a bottle of Jack after!!!

----------


## Ianpbaker

*Ian Starts sobbing quietly to himself*

There's always next year.

----------


## Gaffer

Why do some women make men suffer like this? I have a severe affliction on going to the theatre, yet am dragged there on a 2 monthly basis. But if I suggest a titty bar to her, she says no. 

Very strange gender, women  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gaffer

Why do some women make men suffer like this? I have a severe affliction on going to the theatre, yet am dragged there on a 2 monthly basis. But if I suggest a titty bar to her, see says no. 

Very strange gender, women  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Bye all!

Have a Good/Fun Weekend

Take Care

----------


## barrk

Bye Simon...keep smiling!!

Gaffer...I love it when Tom goes to those bars...he comes home happy and ready to play!!!!!

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> **Ian Starts sobbing quietly to himself*
> 
> There's always next year.*


By then you will be called "Le Arsenal"  :Wink:

----------


## Gaffer

katie, that's quite a liberal approach! Eiko would look at me oddly and just put it down to  "Men Mars Women Venus".

IMHO, the idea of going to a titty bar with work colleagues (which is when that sort of thing happens to me) is about as appealing as Liver Ice-cream.






OK OK OK, I have to say that cos I am going home today, and she has a feminist friend staying with her at the moment... 

groooaannn...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

Hehehe....now if her friend was liberally minded as well you could have a really fun visit home ehhh???

btw  td stopped in long enough to say hello.....among other things the other day. Check out the Dearly Departed thread.

----------


## Gaffer

<just looked at the thread> Yup, that was definately td. The ***** thing gave it away i think...

As for Eikos friend. Well, she wears boots, has short hair, and tatoos. THAT kind of feminist.

My Aussie mate is visiting me as well this weekend, and he has a habit of calling a spade a spade.

Should be fun!

So, does Tom get out on his own much then???

----------


## barrk

Not a lot.....but not because I won't let him.  He is usually stressed out at the end of the day and just wants to stay in.  His friends drag him out on the weekends some times though!  We usually hang out together for the most part or go out with friends as a couple.

----------


## Gaffer

yeah I can go with that. I SOOOOOOO want to be at home now! I am SICK of the hotel. *sniff*

Anyway, got to work now - I'll check in soon.

;D

----------


## barrk

Have a safe flight home!!  Talk to you later!

----------

Hello!

U the "only" one left Katie?

----------


## barrk

It looks that way *sniff*

----------

*sniff*  :Frown:  thats bad

im wonder if Simon will be here soon, I think hes sleeping. I will check..................Yep hes far away in a dream world.

Guess its just you Katie  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

*sniff*  Guess I'll just have to sing to keep myself company....

"All by myself...don't wanna live, all by myself...anymore"

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *"All by myself...don't wanna live, all by myself...anymore"*


Rusty spoon talk, ummmmmmmm

Wheres Katie?

----------


## barrk

Katie is temporarily out of her mind.....hopefully she'll be back soon.

----------


## parksie

Never mind Katie...parksie's here for another stretch of friday night smut and innuendo!

----------

Evening Parksie

Simon's not here at the moment but leave and message and I will pass it on when hes back....... F^&* it! dont bother as hes gone for good MUWAHAHAHAHAHA



*ahem*
How are you?

----------


## barrk

Hi Parksie!  How was your day?

----------


## parksie

Not a bad day as days go. Actually managed to make a nice sound during school orchestra rehearsal (haven't played my trumpet for months!), and the lessons weren't too bad. Of course the fact that I only had 3 lessons all day might have had something to do with it  :Wink: 

I still need a topic for my Physics investigation, but hopefully that'll be sorted over the weekend!

How was your day?

----------


## barrk

Cool......the trumpet is the best instrument ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm dragging Tom to see Camelot tonight...it should be fun.

----------


## parksie

What's Camelot? I assume it's some kind of theatre/cinema thing  :Wink: 

And yes, the trumpet is the best instrument ever  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Camelot is a play........about..............Camelot.


So...........what's new?

----------


## parksie

Not much...

Oh BTW you can blame me and John for the forum outage...I told him it was going really slowly and he took it offline for a few mins to let it cool down a little.

----------


## barrk

Oh so it's your fault it is???

Actually, it was taco day at the commisary so I wasn't around......can't miss taco day!

----------


## parksie

Sounds pretty good!

----------


## barrk

It is!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

Bit slow today...

Anyone doing anything interesting?

*silence*

Anyone doing anything?

*silence*

Anyone??????

----------

Hey parksie!

No more silence now me here...........Or am I alone  :Frown:

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> **sniff*  Guess I'll just have to sing to keep myself company....
> 
> "All by myself...don't wanna live, all by myself...anymore"*


<ahem> Katie, I was _j u s t_ old enough to remember that song...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aaaaahhhh, another 45 mins and I'm going into a big metal bird...

...then I get into a plane 

Hehehehehehehehehehehehe

PS Mike & katie - How come you lot avaoided the PLETHORA of opportunties offered to you by Mike talking about his <fnuk fnuk> TRUMPET hoooooooooo

----------

> _Originally posted by Gaffer_ 
> *<fnuk fnuk> TRUMPET hoooooooooo*


***!!!

* simon gets scared and runs away *

----------


## parksie

Enough of that...  :Wink: 

So who's the big metal bird?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by Gaffer_ 
> *PS Mike & katie - How come you lot avaoided the PLETHORA of opportunties offered to you by Mike talking about his <fnuk fnuk> TRUMPET hoooooooooo*


Well...you know what they say about never blowing your own trumpet...I suppose you'd injure your neck  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaffer

Remember Metal Mickey on TV?




His Mum....

----------


## parksie

The one from Letterland?

Ewwwwwww....

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Well...you know what they say about never blowing your own trumpet...I suppose you'd injure your neck *


well, There was always a rumour going around that Jimmy Sommerville from the COmmunards had one Vertabrate remove for that purpose...

----------


## Gaffer

Letterland? Mmmm, dunno. Here's a link though...

http://www.sausagenet.co.uk/metalmickey.htm

----------


## barrk

I am a trumpet player............I have been since 4th grade and considering how old I am I'm pretty good at it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't have to have a vertebra remove to do it either............girls get all the breaks don't they???

----------


## nukem996

the saxophone is what i play. im the best in my school.

----------


## parksie

Yeah...you do  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hang on a sec...blow your own "trumpet"? Now I'm worried  :Wink: 

So what standard did you get to? I don't know what you measure things by over there, but we go by grades from 1-8 where 1 is beginner, and 8 is nearly professional amateur.

----------


## barrk

We don't measure it that way.....I was good enough for university orchestra but there were a lot of ******s in there too so its hard to say.

----------


## Gaffer

Mike, I'm sure the Trumpet atrts at Grade 3 (or it did when I played it) The pianists atrted at Grade 1,,,

----------


## barrk

You played the trumpet too Gaffer???  Cool....another band geek!

----------

I played the trumpet 4th grade, oboe 5th grade, and the trumpet/euphonium/tuba 6th grade...

I wanted to keep playing the trumpet, but the band teacher thought I was good at the euphonium... I was fine with that... but when he moved me onto the tuba I quit....  :EEK!:

----------


## Gaffer

yeah, I played until I was 18. Got to Grade 6, then discovered girls...

----------


## Gaffer

Dennis, you must have drove your neighbourhood mad! The oboe can be a noisy beast when it wants to be!

----------

Guess whos back?  :Mad:

----------


## barrk

I found music a great way to get guys......no need to quit just because I discovered boys.............just switched to blowing a different kind of trumpet !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I found music a great way to get guys......no need to quit just because I discovered boys.............just switched to blowing a different kind of trumpet !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I bet you did!

----------

> _Originally posted by Gaffer_ 
> *well, There was always a rumour going around that Jimmy Sommerville from the COmmunards had one Vertabrate remove for that purpose...*


And Manson had one set of Ribs removed for that purpose!!

SICK  :Mad:

----------


## Gaffer

KATIE!!!!!! (I used to "fiddle" a bit..)

OK, see you Monday guys... I'm off...

Paaaarppp!!!

----------


## barrk

How man trumpet players does it take to change a light bulb?
None, because the world revloves around them!

What's the difference between a trumpet and a chain saw? 
Vibrato, though you can minimize this difference by holding the chain saw very still. 

What is a gentleman? 
Somebody who knows how to play the trumpet, but doesn't. 

How many trumpets does it take to change a lightbulb? 
Just one, but he'll do it too loudly. 

What's the difference between trumpet players and government bonds? 
Government bonds eventually mature and earn money. 

How to trumpet players traditionally greet each other? 
"Hi. Nice to meet you. I'm better than you." 

How do you know when a trumpet player is at your door? 
The doorbell shrieks! 

Why can't a gorilla play trumpet? 
He's too sensitive. 

What do trumpet players use for birth control? 
Their personalities. 

What did little Johnny's mother tell him when he said "I want to be a trumpet player when I grow up?" 
"But Johnny, you can't do both."

What would a trumpet player do if he won a million dollars? 
Continue to play gigs until the money ran out. 

How many trumpet players does it take to change a lightbulb? 
Five. One to handle the bulb and four to tell him how much better they could have done it.

Why did the chicken cross the road? 
To get away from the trumpet players.

How do you improve the aerodynamics of a trumpeter's car? 
Take the Domino's Pizza sign off the roof. 

What do you call a lead trumpet player with half a brain? 
Gifted. 

What's the first thing a trumpet player says at work? 
"Would you like fries with that?" 

How many trumpet players does it take to change a lightbulb? 
Five. One to change the bulb and four to contemplate how Louie Armstrong would have done it.

Why do drummers always have trouble entering a room ? 
They never know when to come in.

What is the difference between a clarinet and an onion? 
Nobody cries when you chop an clarinet into little pieces. 

What's the best way to confuse a drummer? 
Put a sheet of music in front of him. 

How can you make a trombone sound like a french horn? 
Stick your hand in the bell and play a lot of wrong notes. 

What do you call someone who hangs out with musicians? 
A drummer. 

Why is it good that drummers have a half-ounce more brains than horses? 
So they don't disgrace themselves in parades. 

Why is the French horn a divine instrument? 
Because a man blows in it, but only God knows what comes out of it. 

What is the range of a piccolo? 
Oh, about twenty yards on a good day.

How many drummers does it take to change a lightbulb? 
None. They have a machine that does that now. 

How do you know when a drummer is knocking at your door? 
The knock always speeds up.

How do you get two piccolos to play in unison? 
Shoot one. 

What is the difference between a french horn section and a '57 Chevy? 
You can tune a '57 Chevy. 

Did you hear about the time the bass player locked his keys in the car? 
Yeah, it took two hours to get the drummer out.

----------


## barrk

Bye Gaffer!  Enjoy your trip home!

----------


## parksie

Yep I've read those  :Wink:

----------

* YAAAAAAWWWWWWNNNNNNN *

----------


## barrk

*SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Are you awake now?

----------


## parksie

Marnin'

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> **SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Are you awake now?*



ARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH

I was trying to get to sleep too  :Mad: 

So what di u want Katie?

parksie, what happend to you on ICQ? I was trying to pull you into the same chat session as Dennis.

----------


## parksie

Dunno...you sent the request but my firewall was on...by the time I turned it off it all went weird then I got cut off and ICQ crashed so I gave up  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

LOL@mike

----------


## barrk

Is anyone still here?    I had to get my Task Status Report for the month of February written........always a fun thing to do on a Friday...NOT!!!!!!!!!!!

So, WHATUPPPPPPPP???

----------


## parksie

Very little...unless of course you're asking something else  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

In which case the answer may be different  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

May be different, huh??  There's a sure way to check wether it's little or not you know~!

----------

LOL@Katie...... u still at work  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

Wahey!

I've managed to get us back on the straight and not-so-narrow!

Let the innuendo commence  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Yep.....only one half hour more and then I get to start my life for the weekend.

----------


## parksie

Hmmm...  :Wink:  Well...I'm sure you'll enjoy it based on past "events"  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

So, Parksie......have you blown your trumpet enough for one day???

----------


## parksie

Yep...at lunch break  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Was it a solo or a duet???

----------


## parksie

It was in orchestra rehearsal so there were about 30 people there  :Big Grin: 

Fun  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

WOW......an orgy huh??  And I thought I was adventurous!

----------


## parksie

Well...if you can take on 30 people at once then you're definitely more than 100% woman...  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

I would probably kill me but it would be fun to try.................at least I'd die smiling!

----------


## parksie

*looks around*
John? You there? Hiding in the shadows?
Nope...it's safe  :Smilie: 

You'd definitely die smiling  :Wink: 

One Q...this is beginning to get quite personal...you sure you don't mind? Because I'm just getting into the flow of making some REALLY vile comments  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parksie

And in other news, both Nukem and Dark Programmer have been banned!

----------


## barrk

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   That kid was beyond help.

I'll let you know if you get too personal....however....my good taste protocol usually handles those things pretty well!!

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *And in other news, both Nukem and Dark Programmer have been banned!*


WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I'll let you know if you get too personal....however....my good taste protocol usually handles those things pretty well!!*


So do you often handle pretty things that taste good?  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

As often as I can....however, I think your definition of pretty and mine aren't the same.........at least I hope not!

----------


## parksie

Definitely different  :Wink: 

Unless there's something *you*'re not telling us  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

Nope...........no secrets here!

----------


## barrk

My dear Parksie.....as much as I'm enjoying our smut session....it is time to leave.  I have to get ready to go out tonight and paint Camelot red!!!

Have a great weekend and I'll speak to you Monday!

----------


## parksie

Hehe  :Smilie: 

Well...it's almost good morning! (and less than a month left until your birthday, Katie!).

And completely randomly, Megatron now has 5002 posts!

----------


## barrk

You can keep that birthday thing to yourself if you don't mind!!!

Have a good one!

Bye!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

Bye Katie! Have a nice evening / weekend!

Don't wear out Tom (or his friends?  :Wink: )

----------

Well im off

cya Parksie, cya Katie


Have a good night and i will speak to you soon

Byeeee!

----------


## parksie

I'm going too since it's now saturday morning  :Wink: 

Night everyone!

----------

ok then Morning to you both  :Wink: 

have fun, bye

----------


## parksie

Morning!

----------


## CyberSurfer

Morning-ish All!

----------

Morning CyberusSurferus  :Big Grin: 
Morning Park's  :Stick Out Tongue: 

How you both?

----------


## CyberSurfer

I think I'm up too early....it's only 2.21PM!!!

----------

I know, I think im probaly dreaming or somit!

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Big Grin:

----------

Well i cant be dreaming, because why would I be dreaming of you Jon  :Wink:  More like a nightmare :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Ahem...I'm glad parksie wasn't here to grossly misinterpret that!

----------


## parksie

Misinterpret what?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Well...was it a fun dream?  :Wink:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Aieeee!!! I had a feeling Parksie would be along sooner or later!! Well, I'm going offline to clear the phoneline for a while, so I'll catch y'all later...

----------


## parksie

Bye Jonathan!

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Well...was it a fun dream? *


I've come to the conclusion that Im sick and i DID wake up early  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

Yeah...but what made you wake up?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Please dont leave me alone here with parksie, NOooooooooooooooooooooo!!


 :Stick Out Tongue: 
Cya jon

----------


## parksie

You're never safe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

Afternoon all! Who is WW?

----------


## parksie

Afternoon Pixette!  :Smilie: 

WW == Wonder Woman

----------


## Pix

Doh should have worked that one out! I see Nukem's back - oh joy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parksie

No...joy is when you look at his status  :Wink:

----------


## Pix

I thought he had his username banned? Or did he just get a warning? BTW, what was so bad about WW? I've read she's as bad as Nukem (don't think that's possible though!)  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Nukem/Dark Programmer (same person) has been banned, and John changed his status to reflect this so people don't go "Nukem's such a bastard why is he still here?" to him all the time.

WW wasn't nearly as bad as Nukem, but was still very annoying...I'll try and find a post or two.

----------


## zmerlinz

Afternoon people, didn't we work out who WW was in the end ??

----------


## parksie

I dunno...we might have...I can't remember.

----------


## Pix

Can I join the rusty spoon clan and still be allowed to smile? I like smiling  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

No. Hehe  :Smilie:

----------


## Pix

What......you clan members NEVER smile? That isn't good you know, you'll get wrinkles earlier in life if you never smile !  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

I'm no longer a clan member  :Smilie:

----------


## Pix

Is there a clan for people who are generally happy but get stressed sometimes? I think I'd be more suited to that !  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

"Clan of the Order of the Post Race"?

Hehe  :Wink:

----------


## Pix

Hehe to you too  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

Bit quiet today.

----------


## Pix

It always is when I come along! Gaffer calls me the "threadstopper"  :Smilie:

----------


## Pix

Hehe the threadstopper strikes again  :Wink:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Or not....Mwahahahahahahahaha!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Hi Simon!

Pix...the Post Race is always quiet at weekends because we don't have Katie, Gaffer and others. The rest of us are too tired/pissed to post anything  :Smilie:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Simon? I'm not Simon! Why were you thinking about Simon, Parksie???  :Wink:

----------


## Pix

Owwww.....my threadstopping powers are weak!

----------


## Pix

I thought your name was Johnathan, or have I got the wrong name too?

----------


## parksie

Oops...I'm tired and the only other person who frequently uses MUAHAHAHAHAHA is Simon so I said that...plus he's here a lot more  :Wink:

----------


## Pix

Is Simon Chenko?

----------


## parksie

He is.

----------


## Pix

I got something right, there's a novelty  :Smilie:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Pix, I'm my name is indeed Jonathan!

Parksie, bang goes my attempt to start another sordid smut theme...or not  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

What's this about banging?

----------


## Pix

Hehe  :Smilie:

----------


## CyberSurfer

DOH!!!

----------


## parksie

RDRR

----------


## Pix

:Confused:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Since you're all bored, go and visit www.newgrounds.com, it is just about the best site on the web, and you won't want to leave!

----------


## parksie

Har-de-har-har

----------


## Pix

What's the site about?

----------


## Pix

OIC RDRR  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

:Smilie:

----------


## CyberSurfer

It's got loadsa cool games and stuff, mostly done in Flash!! Well worth a look!

----------


## parksie

I took a brief look...pretty nice!

And now back to diffraction and polarisation  :Mad: 
Bloody school research  :Frown:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Ick...Is that Fiziks??

----------


## parksie

Unfortunately.

However, this site is a great time-waster and you learn stuff too: http://www.colorado.edu/physics/2000

----------

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *Simon? I'm not Simon! Why were you thinking about Simon, Parksie??? *


ummmmmmmm.......Nothing to do with me, It was Katies fault!!!!!




> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Oops...I'm tired and the only other person who frequently uses MUAHAHAHAHAHA is Simon so I said that...plus he's here a lot more *


Parksie, nope....its  "*MUWAHAHAHAHA*"


Pix, Nope........Chenko is Simon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

Afternoon everyone!

----------


## Pix

RDRR Simon !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

Hmmm.......  :Wink: 

Afternoon Pixette.

----------


## Pix

Afternoon Parksie how r u? I just read Simon's KoKonut thread.....eewww that's bad!  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Not bad...yes that thread is pretty vile  :Frown: 

I'm just doing research on refraction in preparation for my investigation next week  :EEK!:

----------


## Pix

Noooooo that sounds like Physics! I feel so sorry for you! What other subjects do you study ?

----------

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *Your thread *


I mean whats "bad" about it?

----------


## Pix

Your thread  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

Yep...it's Physics  :Frown: 

I also study (in the loosest definition of the term): Information Technology, Maths, AS Further Maths.

----------

AAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH.........my reply replaced an old one  :Confused:

----------


## Pix

Virtually everyone I know who's interested in computers does those subjects.  I'm the odd one out!  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Huh? What reply?

----------

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> I mean whats "bad" about it?*



^^^^that one, this replaced another post of mine, as if you look at that post you will see it was a reply to pixette's post  :Confused:

----------


## parksie

Ouch @ Simon  :Frown: 

So what are you doing Pix?

----------


## Pix

Well I do Computing, English lang/lit, Human Biology and I did an AS in Geography last year

----------


## parksie

You're doing English? You masochist  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

My sister did that and ended up doing more work for that than her other subjects combined. Far too many essays for my liking  :Frown: 

I only *just* scraped a C at GCSE English  :EEK!:

----------


## Pix

Evening all!

English is easy....you just make up a load of rubbish for the essays.  Comprehensions are hard though.  I hardly have any work in that subject, it's a doss lesson! Wish my other subjects were the same....  :Smilie:

----------

Evening Pix,
how are you?

----------


## parksie

Evening Pix!

The problem I had was that writing a load of rubbish ended up with a load of rubbish rather than an essay  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Although I liked the "reading-the-book" part, I couldn't do the "analyse-the-book" bit  :Frown: 

What books are you doing?

----------


## Pix

Hi Simon & Parksie how are you? I'm fine  :Smilie: 

I'm assessed on Frankenstein (don't read this book it's very boring), King Lear, The Playmaker, Great Expectations, Notes From A Small Island and a collection of poems by Seamus Heaney

----------


## parksie

Sounds pretty nice!

I thought Frankenstein was pretty good. Bill Bryson's funny as well  :Smilie:

----------


## Pix

I take it you like to read then  :Smilie: 

I like Bill Bryson.  It's the best of the books I have to study

----------


## parksie

I do like reading...I'm a bit of a book junkie...I have 6 novels on the desk in front of me (with the PC on).

----------


## Pix

Wow! What are you reading at the moment?

----------


## parksie

Michael Crichton - Sphere, Timeline, The Lost World
Tom Clancy - Rainbow Six and one of the Op-Centre ones
Alan Dean Foster - Alien Omnibus (Alien, Aliens, Alien3)

What about you?

----------


## Pix

The Queen And I  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Tom Clancy - Rainbow Six*


Did you know Parksie that Rainbow are based in Hereford (just like the SAS "shush")

----------


## parksie

Yep...I did know that  :Smilie:  (I finished the book ages ago but occasionally read bits of it again)

----------

Ive never read the book, I would like to though. I play the games a lot, Just brought Rouge Spear (as I couldnt be arsed to get a copy :Big Grin: ) Its a bit crappy play over the net  :Mad:

----------

* Grunt........Snarl..........Ug  *

_Translation_



> Moring all!!

----------

Rooaarrgghh!!

(morning...)

----------

Morning!

sup mate?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Morning All!

Parksie, have you read any of the Net Force books?

BTW I won't be replying much, grumpy lecturer!!

----------


## parksie

I've read all the NF books  :Smilie:  I can't reply much either (still in a lesson but the teacher's just gone!).

Morning people!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Afternoon actually  :Big Grin:

----------

Afternoon Jon, Parksie

How are you both?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Fine, but about to start work again! Back this evening!

----------

:Frown: 

I'm trying to sort out the webspace here, the host is being a bit bitchy,
and also the database path would be somit like "C:\inetpub\wwwroot\steelit\data" (we missed the WWWROOT :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

No-one here knows why we can't access the site as we didnt design that one, but we did do the coding  :Confused: 

well any way I will have it sorted in a few days  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

happy Monday one and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Morning Katie!

How are you?

----------


## barrk

I'm not quite awake yet but other than that...I'm fine.  How about you?

----------

I'm ok thank you, Ive now woken up just about and realised a few stupid things that ive done  :EEK!:

----------


## barrk

Stupid things????  Isn't that what weekends are for??

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Stupid things????  Isn't that what weekends are for??*


Well thats what I mean, Im just realising what I have done  :Wink: 

So what "stupid" things have you done this weekend?

----------


## parksie

Far too many...  :Wink:

----------


## Pix

Hi everyone how are you all?  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Not too bad...evening Pix! How was your day?

----------


## Pix

Hi parksie I take back what I said yesterday about English essays, having being made to do 4 in 3 hours for a mock exam (that's 24 sides of A4!).  It didn't help when some moron decided to set the fire alarms off (again).... but apart from that I'm fine  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *some moron decided to set the fire alarms off (again).... but apart from that I'm fine *


That happened here too.... and it was snowing.. that's the second time in a month this happened..  :EEK!:

----------


## Pix

It isn't funny is it? One day there'll be a real fire and we'll all fry 'cos we'll assume it's another false alarm!

----------


## parksie

We'd probably stay put even if the fire was right next to us...we'd be too busy trying to warm up  :EEK!:

----------


## Pix

Don't blame you!  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Just sneaking in real quick to say good morning!  I am v.busy today so I'll talk to you all this afternoon...evening for you Brits.  Have a good one!

----------


## parksie

Okay...talk to you later  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Just taking a moment for lunch....how's everybody?

----------


## Pix

I'm fine how are you?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Hey All! S'up?

----------


## Pix

Hey Johnathan how are you?

----------


## parksie

Hello again!

Katie, what's up with those 4 threads of yours?  :Confused:

----------


## barrk

I was trying to post...I got booted out before it finished.....I thought...but instead it posted nothing but the title to the thread.......FOUR TIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It won't let me delete any of them either!!!

----------


## Pix

I don't think you can delete threads!

Parksie - When did you become a lunatic then? I've always been a bit mental but they haven't managed to put me away yet !  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

I'd much rather be in the funny farm than where I live...the real farms are having minor difficulties  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You can delete threads, by deleting the first post in them. However, Katie posted the first post and it didn't show up so you can't delete it  :EEK!: 

Oh well...just leave them and they'll get buried at the bottom of the list again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

Minor difficulties? That has to be one of the understatements of the year! Luckily our area hasn't been hit....yet

----------


## barrk

GEESH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   It's definitely been a Monday....nothing has gone right since I got out of bed.....I think I should just go back to bed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pix

At least the other threads have gone now  :Smilie:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Wupps! Got carried away finding new games for my site  :Smilie:  Up here in the far north, F&M Disease hasn't bothered us yet, but next week I'm going down to Kent for a University open day!! 

Pix, are you on ICQ??

----------


## barrk

I went in and replied to each thread so there was something to delete and then turned around and deleted them.....seemed to work.

So...............how's everyone?

----------


## Pix

No I haven't  :Frown:  what is ICQ? I'm looking at universities as well.  What do you want to study?

----------


## CyberSurfer

I'm hoping to study Computer Science at UKC...I've got a conditional offer on passing my HNC this year with 10 merits...I'm heading down for a visitors/open day next week..What are you thinking of studying?

ICQ is the best Instant Messenger ever!!! You can get it for free at www.icq.com

Katie, I'm fine....how's things in the land of sun??

----------


## parksie

ICQ (I seek you) is a big, clunky instant messaging program.

www.mirabilis.com

----------


## CyberSurfer

Big and clunky maybe, but it is rather nice!!!

----------


## barrk

Hi Jonathan....the land of the sun is remarkably cloudy at this moment....but everyday can't be perfect!

----------


## Pix

I'm either gonna do Human Evolution/BIT/Computer Science or Information Systems

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *Big and clunky maybe, but it is rather nice!!!*


I think it's total crap, actually  :Smilie:  I much prefer Yahoo! Messenger or MSN Messenger.
There's so much random extra stuff in ICQ that hardly anyone ever uses, plus it's incredibly slow.

----------


## CyberSurfer

Cool! Where ya thinking of going?

----------

Hello all!


How is everyone?

----------


## barrk

Hi Simon...what's new?

----------


## parksie

Not bad...only my temperature's gone back up again...39 f*****g degrees  :Mad:

----------


## parksie

Just noticed...I'm on 3000. Only another 2000 and a bit to reach Megatron!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Hi Simon...what's new?*


 :Frown:  I BROKE THE OVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!

No pizza  :Frown: 



* ahem *
and you?

----------


## barrk

Sorry to hear that you're not well Parksie............too much running around naked this weekend?

----------


## barrk

How did you manage that Simon!!!!!!!!  What a goof!!

----------

Wernt my fault, It was broke all ready!!! It wont turn on!!  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  anyone want to lend me there oven for 20mins

----------


## barrk

Your welcome to borrow mine.................. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Thank you........oh  :Frown:  

**** *$"($£ *£"$ *$£" £"$* " trumpet  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Sorry to hear that you're not well Parksie............too much running around naked this weekend?*


Hmmmm...

----------

I FIXED IT!! I FIXED IT!!

* simon dances around the room with a pizza above his head *

....now for the oven.... :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Hmmmm...*


Too much hmmmmmming this weekend???

----------


## parksie

I really can't think of any witty or obscene rejoinders right now so I've reverted to "hmm"  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I really can't think of any witty or obscene rejoinders right now .....*


Oh no!  You must really be sick then.......

----------


## parksie

Remember when I was ill before? It's the same thing, I think...but this time I've got some weird rash on my arm...

My paranoid sister thought it was meningitis but it can't be since I've felt crap since saturday  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

What a bummer kiddo...............I hope you snap out of it soon!   My husband is sick you're sick....there's no one to smut around with :-(  what a sad state of affairs.

----------

Well im off early tonight so I will speak to you all tommorow.

Night!

----------


## parksie

Bye Simon...

----------


## Pix

Oh no poor you! Hope you're better soon.  There are loads of horrible ikky viruses going around at the moment  :Frown: 

I take it ICQ isn't very good then !

I'll either go to Leeds, Liverpool, Aberystwyth, Bournemouth or Portsmouth university  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

ICQ is good in the sense that MS Word is good.

I'm sure I'll be okay soon...but thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## Pix

You're welcome  :Smilie: 

I'm off now, take care, speak to you soon

----------


## barrk

Bye Pix, bye Simon!!!!!!!!  You leaving too Parksie??

----------


## parksie

Yes, unfortunately...need some sleep to try and recover before tomorrow. Like that's going to happen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Bye Pix!

So...cya Katie, chat tomorrow...

----------


## barrk

Take care Mike.....I'll think good thoughts for you!

----------

Me still here, I never go when I say for some reason ??

LOL
anyway, im _really_ going to go now, take care

----------

oooooooooohhhhhh... I did all things to sneak in...... amidst those ****ing exams.... just to find that no body's online.............

Mr.Unproffesional how are you doing? (just got your e-Mail  :Big Grin:  )

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *Mr.Unproffesional how are you doing? (just got your e-Mail  )*


Grrrrrrrrrrr
Just got yours too, and replied  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Morning Snoopy, How are you?

----------

hey i'm finee....

you came when i was ready to go...

now i have to bury myself into what Shakespeare wrote
500 years ago... English Exams are damn... <censored>

----------

* sniff sniff *

You cant go  :Frown: 

 :Stick Out Tongue:  have fun with your <censored><censored><censored><censored><censored>
<censored><censored><censored><censored><censored>
<censored><censored><censored><censored><censored>
<censored><censored><censored><censored><censored>
<censored><censored><censored><censored><censored>
<censored><censored><censored><censored><censored>
<censored><censored><censored><censored><censored>
<censored><censored><censored><censored><censored> English

*ahem*

Cya

----------


## Ianpbaker

Good afternoon One and all  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Hey Ian!!!!!!!  How are you?  What have you been up to................so to speak ;-)

----------


## Ianpbaker

Hi katie.

I'm my usual happ self at the moment. Had a great weekend seeing my friends and getting very very Drunk. Spent sunday down the gymn and seeing my parent's.  The project I'm working on is keeping me very busy. I'm currently staring at the wall which has a printed project 98 document on it. Printed landscape it's 4 wide by 13 long of A4.   :Confused:   :EEK!:

----------


## barrk

Sounds like fun!  I am just fine.....my family is fine......work is fine..........everything's fine.....

I have to go to a stinking meeting at 9:30 though so I'm slamming the caffiene down as fast as I can.  Only two hours to go....I need at least two more cups of coffee!

----------


## Ianpbaker

I've currently got a 400g  jar of gold blend sitting on my desk. it's 3.30pm and i've already has about six cups for the day  :Smilie:

----------

Good afternoon Ian
Morning Katie

How are you both?

----------


## barrk

Morning Simon!!  How goes the battle???

----------

Battle?

----------


## barrk

The Rusty spoon battle...........should I...........shouldn't I???

----------

Yep yep ( "what she on about" - _simon's mind_)

----------


## barrk

A mind is a terriible thing to waste.....................

----------


## Ianpbaker

I'm normally always wasted  :Wink:

----------

Me still waiting for my dad :Frown: 
Well im off to catch the Train, and I will see you all later

Have Fun

----------


## barrk

Bye Simon!!!!  Ian....wasted days and wasted nights???  What a waste!

----------


## Ianpbaker

I hear some people don't waste anything  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Never waste an opportunity to get wasted!

----------


## Ianpbaker

to waste or not waste
that is the question
Whether tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous wasteness,
Or to take arms against a sea of Waste

 :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

We really should say something more than this..........what a waste of time!

----------


## parksie

Anyone ever played that 7th Level thingie "Monty Python's Complete Waste Of Time"?

----------


## Pix

Evening all! Haven't played that game, but I'm a HUGE Monty Python fan  :Smilie: 

Are you feeling any better today Parksie?

----------


## barrk

Hey Pix........hey Parksie......how are you feeling?  Are you deliriously happy or just delirious due to meds??

----------


## Pix

I'm very happy  :Smilie:  How are you?

----------


## barrk

Just fine........a little hungry though..........I'm thinking seriously of taking lunch early today!  How's Parksie???

----------


## Pix

I don't know how he is.  I asked him but got no reply!  Maybe he's gone for a while

----------


## parksie

I'm here! I was eating  :Wink: 

I'm fine right now, thanks...just feeling slightly warm.

----------


## Pix

I'm neither warm or cold  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Damn agnostics...they're going to destroy us all!!!!!

*deep breath*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Feel much better now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

Good

----------


## parksie

:Smilie: 

Well, I'm outta here for a bit...need to do some work  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

See you all later!

----------


## Pix

Bye Parksie, have fun  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Does anyone know ?????????????????

----------


## parksie

Know what?

----------


## barrk

Why, when where and who!

----------


## parksie

What: Trumpet practice
Why: Because I need to
When: Now
Who: Me
Where: In front of the computer

----------


## barrk

I don't know if it's a good idea to be blowing something while in front of the computer.............I've heard that causes blindness!

----------


## parksie

Erm...I'm not flexible enough for that  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Have you seen the film "Eight days a week"?

----------


## Active

Parksie...You seem to be in a nice location  :Wink:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *I don't know if it's a good idea to be blowing something while in front of the computer.............I've heard that causes blindness!*


I thought it was the other way to "make sound" that caused blindness?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

I do indeed  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Don't know for sure..........but I'd love to be at home doing some research into this at this very moment...........

----------


## Pix

Back again !  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Front again!

----------


## parksie

Well...we know you like to dig deep for your research, Katie  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hi Pix! (what's your real name?)

----------


## barrk

It's a tough job but somebody's got to do it!

----------


## parksie

How do you know when your boyfriend/husband's got a high sperm count?



















































































You have to chew before you swallow!

----------


## Pix

My real name?  Well it isn't Pix! I'll let you play "so what is Pix's real name then?"  You've got 5 guesses  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Chewy huh?  I never heard that one before....although tapioca pudding does come to mind    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parksie

We'll go for "higher / lower" style...as in choosing the start letter.

Okay...first guess... Sarah.

----------

You guys are getting a little too sick, even for me...  :Embarrassment: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pix

Nope...it's before "S"

----------


## barrk

Why would Sarah make you sick????

I started a Pix thread Parksie........go guess there!

----------


## parksie

Already gone there  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

How's your health me boy???  Are you all better?

----------


## parksie

Feeling slightly better, but not 100%.

----------


## barrk

Too bad..........hope you get over it soon!

----------


## paulw

I'm impressed - I leave you guys for a month or so and you get to 7,500 posts - phew.

Hi Katie, td, Shanea, et al

Cheers,

Paul

----------


## barrk

Hi Paul!  I really missed you bunches!  Glad to see you among the perverted posters once again!.....How are you?  How's the new job?  How's the family?

----------


## parksie

Hi Paul! How's it going?

----------


## paulw

Hiya Parksie, long time no post.

K.

New job hasn't started yet (Monday) so hopefully I'll be back posting soon but maybe I won't have Net access on the desktop  :Frown: 

Family is great and we finally have a car that we can all fit in! Mind you it cost $30,000 and was back in the garage after 4 hours - but it was just a fuse.

Cheers,

P.

----------


## barrk

Well, we hope to get your mind back into the gutter soon....it just hasn't been the same without you and td......check out the dearly departed thread!

What kind of car did you get?

----------


## smh

Hi, Paul.

I had some more bad luck after that car accident I told you about.  Read here:

http://forums.vb-world.net/showthrea...threadid=59005

----------


## smh

Sorry I can't stay and chat longer.  I have to go home now.

Oh, yeah ...  that's right....I don't have a home right now...Well, I'm off to my sister's then!

----------


## paulw

Oops. Sorry, I had to nip off and get the babies bottles ready.

Car is a Ford Galaxy (7 seats, People Mover) Good for cities, not so hot for Californian Desert. So we won't be coming to see you in it...

When you coming to London?

Paul.

Shanea, I'll check that thread out and commiserate later.

Now I've got to go to bed.

See y'all tomorra.

P.

----------


## barrk

I'll be coming to Ireland in 2002 it seems...family reunion of sorts...but not London.  I've seen the galaxy before.  Good family car indeed.  Talk to you soon!

----------


## parksie

Oh yeah, I remember...you said about your Irish family  :Smilie:  By 2002 I'll be in London  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Does that mean they'll be letting you out of the lunatic asylum????

----------


## paulw

Don't be miserable... At least fly home via Heathrow and then I can take you to tea at the Ritz.

P.

Night, night. (for me anyway)

----------


## barrk

Just might do that!

G'night Paul...it was great chatting with you again!

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Does that mean they'll be letting you out of the lunatic asylum????*


Well, I get let out every day for school, but only with 3 armed guards and a straight-jacket  :Big Grin: 

We should all have a big VB-W get-together in London  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

That would be fun!!

----------


## parksie

Yeah, find a nice pub to go to and then fill it...booking for 15,000 people  :Big Grin: 

Although there's only a few hundred that actually post something  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Hey all, just a quick "hi" before i say "goodbye"

Hi.............

Goodbye all, have fun!

----------


## barrk

High and goodbye Simon!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

Bye Simon!

Well, I'll be going in a few mins...  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *We should all have a big VB-W get-together in London *


Why London? my back garden would do better! saves me travelling!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Save me travelling as well!

----------

It would take you a few hours to find where it is!
Hope your good at getting lost, as thats the only way you will get here  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

Good night all!  I'll yak at ya tomorrow!

----------

You too... take care...

----------


## CyberSurfer

Morning All!!

6 Days until my 18th Birthday  :Smilie:

----------

an early Happpy B'DAY!!

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Big Grin:  Tar muchness! How are y'all?? Studying hard I bet!!  :Wink:

----------

yeah studying reallly <censoered> whats happening? my enter key and delete key got stuck.. oh s***t

----------


## CyberSurfer

I'm sitting in Information System and Services, and I'm sooooooo bored!

----------

you mean i'm having fun ?  :Big Grin:  ? Got to learn a lot of Math and Phy for the tests  :Frown:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Oh yes, compared to ISS, you're having a real blast!  :Smilie:

----------

i'm trying to download some SNES roms.. any idea where to get 'em (w/o broken links) ?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Not a clue! I loved the SNES though! Streetfighter 2 was the best!

----------

i downloaded a lot of them from some good
sites.. but most of them have closed bcoz
of Nintendo's law suit against ROM sites..  :Frown: 

Got one though... searched in Google  :Smilie:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Good Good! What do you do with the ROMS once you've got them?

----------

play 'em ... he he

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Big Grin:  Gotta go for a bit, Tea Breaks over!! See ya at about lunchtime...

----------

i should be moving too.. cya

----------


## CyberSurfer

Bahee!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

bye bye.. and have a nice B'Day..  :Big Grin:   :Smilie:

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Smilie:  Thanks!!

----------


## parksie

Bit quiet today  :Wink:

----------


## chrismitchell

I agree Parksie it is a bit quiet.....

I wonder where everyone is?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Well, I'm still here, but I'm not quite at the talking to myself stage yet.....  :Smilie:

----------


## chrismitchell

I found out something quite funny the other day:

If you look at the source code for the Help file on Microsoft IE 5, it was made in Dreamweaver....... It seems that the makes of FrontPage doubt its quality!! Haha!

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Big Grin:  I love it when people do things like that! Until fairly recently, Hotmail was running Apache as well!!

----------

> _Originally posted by chrismitchell_ 
> *I wonder where everyone is?*


Everyone? Yea i havnt seen him around for quite a bit  :Big Grin: 

Morning all!
Didnt have time this morning as I was away from my desk all morning  :Frown: 

So how is everyone?

----------


## chrismitchell

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> Everyone? Yea i havnt seen him around for quite a bit 
> 
> *


Hahaha very funny chenko

I am fine, how are things with you, oh fellow member of the Cult?

----------

Yea im ok, Just got home for the afternoon  :Smilie: 

So wat ya up to?

----------


## chrismitchell

I am working, or more to the point I am meant to be working!

----------


## CyberSurfer

Hey! Wondered where you'd gotten to!

----------

Yea me was busy, Just started buliding a new server, and I ran out of power ports from the PSU  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So how are you?

Oh anyway whats "work" ?  :Confused:

----------


## chrismitchell

It s the stuff that the older people expect you to do once you become a productive member of Society, i.e. not a student.... or unemployed.

Unfortunately it gets in the way of my TV watching time.... But without the cash I would't be able to afford my TV.... etc etc etc!

----------

Oh......And what whack people do that s***?

----------


## barrk

Good morning all..............chris.....don't expect the "old people" to stop expecting yu to work no matter how "old" you get....I'm old and I am still sitting here at work.......it never ends........get used to it!

----------

So no retirement  :Frown: 

Morning Katie!
How you doing?

----------


## barrk

Morning Simon.............by the time you can retire you are so sick of work you are mean and grouchy and have no sense of humor so you may as well work anyway.

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *so you may as well work anyway.*


So why work whilst were happy? :Stick Out Tongue:  (not that I am though)

----------


## barrk

I'm very happy but...............I'd be happier at home, sleeping until 8:00 every day and eating a leisurely breaksfast in my jammies!

----------

I *do* sleep until 08:00 every day!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!

----------

:Big Grin: 


Have you seen the new addition to the profiles, its shows you the average posts a day, mine is 2.76 and looking at Megatrons his is 7.04, Id kick his ass if they included Chit Chat posts  :Mad:

----------


## barrk

????   :Confused:

----------


## barrk

never mind....I see it now.

----------

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So hows *work* so far?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

Stop rubbing it in!   Work is fine I guess.........I just don't want to be here today...........nothing that eight more hours won't cure!

----------

8 hours........thats 480 minutes........thats 28,800 seconds....start counting  :Big Grin: 

Isnt really that long if you think.

----------


## barrk

Don't confuse the issue with thinking...........

----------

.......anyway, im off to catch my train, Have fun at work katie

Cya all!!

----------


## barrk

bye........have a nice ride home!!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *bye........have a nice ride home!!*


I'm not going home, im at home at the moment (had the afternoon off work like always for tues and weds)

----------


## chrismitchell

Hello Katie how are things with you?

----------


## barrk

things with me are fine.........I just have a bad work attitude at the moment........don't want to be here.........don't wan't to think.............I want to go back to bed!!   How are you?

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> I'm not going home, im at home at the moment (had the afternoon off work like always for tues and weds)*


Okay then DON'T have a nice ride home............... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Okay then DON'T have a nice ride home...............*


 :Frown:  bye

----------


## barrk

Have a good one.......stop in later for more abuse!

----------


## chrismitchell

I am ok, apart from the fact that I think that I am going to have to find a new job! I work for National Grid over here in the UK, and they are currently going through re-structuring. This means that the company will be moving, I can't afford to move with them if they move too far and I can't afford to travel each day by car if they are closer (Currently I walk to work)... What a perdicament.

----------


## barrk

Sounds like you're in a bad spot!  Hopefully something will come along.  It may turn out to be a blessing in disguise...you may find your dream job!

----------


## chrismitchell

Thats what I am hoping for!  :Big Grin:  

I am thinking of possibly setting up my own Web and Graphic Design company.... Though I will have to think about it some more.

----------


## barrk

Good Luck!  I hope it all works out well for you!

----------


## parksie

Evening all!

Chris -- good luck!
Katie -- 'nuff said

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Have a good one.......stop in later for more abuse!*


Come on then........ :Smilie: 

Got a over cautious tutor here  :Frown:  so I wont be around much.........

So how is everyone? hope you didnt miss me  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

No...we didn't miss you  :Smilie: 
We hit you on the first try  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

Evening all! How are you?  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Evening Pixette!  :Smilie: 

The "guess the name of the Pixie" thread's going well...

----------


## Pix

I know! It's weird...why are people interested in what my name is anyway? I can't understand why someone would say I'm like Enid Blyton! Am I?

----------


## parksie

No idea. I hate Enid Blyton but I don't hate you  :Confused:

----------


## Pix

Thanks! I don't hate you either  :Smilie:

----------


## Ianpbaker

evening all  :Smilie:

----------


## Pix

Evening! How are you?

----------


## Ianpbaker

Good evening Pix. I'm fine, just got back from the gymn and I'm chilling out with a glass of southern comfort at the moment  :Smilie:

----------

Hi Everybody!

----------


## Pix

Hi Dennis! How are you? How many sandwiches can you eat off the floor then? I wouldn't eat any!

----------

I'm fine Nicola(Is that how you spell it?).. You?

----------


## Ianpbaker

evening dennis, long time no chat, how's life treating you at the moment, anything to grumble about  :Wink:

----------

I thought you knew better? of course.. there's always something to grumble about.... *grumble*......*grumble*....

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

I'm fine.  Yeah you spelt it correctly

----------


## Ianpbaker

you sure your not brittish mate, as You definatley grumble with the best of them  :Big Grin:

----------

*grumble*... no I'm not British..... *grumble*...

*grumble*........

----------


## Active

Hi dennis,

So...How did parksie came up with Pix Name Exactly?

----------


## Ianpbaker

stiff upper lipp and all that other bollox us limeys get labbled with  :Smilie:

----------


## Active

> This is a HIGH RISK virus that is spreading rapidly via the Windows email program Outlook. The infected email can come from addresses that you recognize. Attached is a file named NakedWife.exe, which poses as a Flash movie. The email message can appear as follows: 
> 
> Subject: Fw: Naked Wife
> Body:
> My wife never look like that! ;-)
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> (sender's name) 
> ...

----------


## Active

BTW the virus is called W32/Naked   :Big Grin:

----------

hi

----------

Good Morning Snoopy!

It aint the 15th yet  :Confused: ........... :Stick Out Tongue: 


How are ya?

----------

Morning Chenkz
Its afternoon out here

March 15 th what March 15th?  :Smilie: 

r u on Y! Messenger?

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *r u on Y! Messenger?*


Yes, I run MSN at work all the time thou, but i will run up yahoo when my boss leaves in bout 10 mins, i will PM you my username if you want it.

If you have MSN I would prefer that

----------

MSN -- Thats MicroSoft's... I won't touch that  :Wink: 

I already know yours VB_Chenko

----------

oops.. chenko_ninio what does that mean?

Anyway check out this.. Its a better calculator for windows.. You would reallllly like it..
http://vbforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59537

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *oops.. chenko_ninio what does that mean?*


Chenko is my nickname and "ninio" is...........?? dunno i added it as someone nicked "chenko"  :Mad:

----------


## barrk

Morning all............I'd say good morning but I ran out of coffee beans this morning and I'm grumbly.  :sad:

----------


## Ianpbaker

Hi Katie  :Smilie: 

no coffee, how will you manage, I would add and attachment to this, but I don't think the jar would fit down the telephone line

----------

Good Morning Katie!

----------

Afternoon Ian!

How are you both?

----------


## Ianpbaker

Hi simon, fine thanks mate. Life is unusally good for me at the moment, which makes a refreshing change.

----------

Good good, mines just getting worse  :Frown:  im getting more harrasing fone calls and I even get some at work now  :Mad:

----------


## barrk

Good morning Simon............thanks for the offer of the coffee Ian......don't think it will work though!

----------


## Ianpbaker

you never know, might be worth a try  :Smilie:

----------

Well im off home now, so ya all have fun!

Speak soon!

----------


## barrk

Bye Simon!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pix

Evening all! How are you?

----------


## barrk

Grumpy.....how are you Pix?

----------


## Gaffer

PIX, don't stop this thread!!!!

Afternoon all. Afternoon Grumpy...

I'm having a nightmare at work...

----------


## barrk

Mee tooo!  Are you back in the US of A Gaffer???

----------


## Gaffer

Yeah, just flew in last night. Felling OK, but some twerp has "lost" key tables in my oracle test database, adn I have to get this program out by Monday.

Saw a nice advert or Gyros today. Pretty Greek girl getting her laughing gear arounfd a nice plump Gyros...

----------


## barrk

Have you been brave enough to try them yet?  Did you enjoy your trip home in spite of the fem-nazi friend's visit?

----------


## Pix

I'm fine.  I won't stop this thread.  My previous attempts have all failed!  I lkie the new pic.  Is it the rabbit from the Magic Roundabout who's always stoned?  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Have you been brave enough to try them yet?  Did you enjoy your trip home in spite of the fem-nazi friend's visit?*


not yet, but my time will come. As for the fem-nazi, she was OK, but I kept putting my foot in it as I drank more. I tend to veer humour towards the ironic when I'm drunk, and was coming out with (non)classic like "Where's your comfortable shoes, love" adn stuff like that. I'm a Bill Hicks of my generation.

As for the advatari - yep, It is the rabbit from the Magic Roundabout who is always stoned.

Like its owner...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaffer

..still no db. I'm panicing now...

Katie, what's stressing you at work

----------


## HarryW

Dylan.




(In doubt anyone's ever noticed, but this is my second ever post to this thread)

----------


## Pix

Will there be a third post to this thread?  :Smilie:

----------


## HarryW

Nope.

----------


## Pix

How did I know that answer was coming?

----------


## barrk

Trying to learn ASP as I try to complete something with a deadline at the same time......Server side tags..clients side scripts.........arghhhh!

Plus my mortgage company said that they never recieved February's payment for our house but the bank says the check has cleared so the fun is just beginning trying to get that all squared away!

----------


## Pix

Poor you! I'd be grumpy too if I had those problems!

----------


## Gaffer

<Gaffer swooshes in to ave Pix from another thread-stopping incident>

Ta DAAAAAA.....

No database, and I am LIVID. (plus I an getting flashbacks from the flashing banner-ad on this forum)

<chopper noise..... Siagon....Sh*t...>

----------


## Pix

Am I the only happy person here today?  Is that why everyone is leaving and another threadstopping incident is about to happen?

----------


## barrk

UHHHH...Gaffer.........there's no flashing banner on this page.........what did you have for breakfast???....can I have some too???????????

----------


## Gaffer

I had what Dylan has!!!

I keep coming in and out of this forum (oeeerrr) cos unfortunately I am using it to relax my brain from the external pressures of work.

One of my programs fell down due to an "id ten T" error

----------


## Pix

Perhaps you need to take some more of what Dylan has to try to relax.  Not too much though 'cos otherwise you'll be saying "man" after every other word!  :Smilie:

----------


## smh

Hi all!

I have a project deadline of tomorrow, and I'm not ready yet. Took the kid to the doctor this morning to find out that he has yet another ear infection.  I got about 5 hours of sleep last night (which beats my previous night of 3 hours), but darn it all, I'm still in a good mood.  I get to go buy a new car on Saturday and then go to a really expensive restaurant for unlimited prime rib afterwords, all because my tax return was $4000!

----------


## Gaffer

Congratulations for keeping cheerful what with the deadline and the accident (man). My deadline is next Monday, adn the DBAs are rebuilding the database as we speak. I amd SOOOOO stressed man....

----------


## smh

Well, you know my bad luck streak that I'm having?  I think I have been so stressed out lately that I have used up all my stress stuff.  Here's a complied list of my bad luck:

1. Car accident
2. Lost purse
3. Lost all expenses paid trip
4. Evacuated from home
5. (This is the latest.) Lost my engagement ring off of the bathroom sink.  Four hours later, it was discovered on the arm of a Barbie doll.  One of my sister's daycare kids thought that it was a Barbie bracelet!
7. Found out Grandmother is in hospital with heart troubles.
8. Found out son has ear infection again. (He's not sleeping through the night because of it.)
9. Woke up with a migraine headache this morning.

On the bonus side, after the insurance company paid off the car and subtracted our deductable, we came out $1000 on the plus side from our settlement.  We get to go and pick up the check tomorrow.  Yeah! More money!

----------

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *Am I the only happy person here today?*


Nope I' happy........... :Smilie: 


Hey!

How are you all?

----------


## Pix

Hey Simon!  I thought you clan members weren't allowed to be happy?  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *Hey Simon!  I thought you clan members weren't allowed to be happy? *


Did I say happy? I meant a sad old F***  :Big Grin: 

So how are you?

No chance of stopping this thread today!!!

----------


## Pix

I'm fine  :Smilie: 

It's a bit quiet here today!

----------

Yea, i think its slowed down quite in the last few days, I was expecting the 8000th Post soon, and we all know whos thats gonna be........... :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Glad to hear you're fine Pix.  It is quiet in here today....probably because Parksie isn't around.

----------

Oh no wonder...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

Hi Parksie..........I was just talking about you and then you show up!!  How goes it?

----------


## parksie

That's my name, don't wear it out!  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Hi Parksie..........I was just talking about you and then you show up!!  How goes it?*


 :Confused:

----------

:Confused:  even more!

----------


## barrk

Can you really do that.........wear someone's name out..........because if you can the name MOM ought to be non-existent the way my kids constantly use it!!!

----------

:Stick Out Tongue: 

Hey parksie how are ya?

----------


## parksie

Hi everyone, not so bad  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Not so bad????  Does that mean not so good too??  What's the matter.  Are you still ill?

----------


## Pix

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *Yea, i think its slowed down quite in the last few days, I was expecting the 8000th Post soon, and we all know whos thats gonna be...........*


If I can gather my threadstopping powers together then it'll be me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

[rant]
AAAAARRRRRGGGGH!!!!!!!COMET F**KING CURSOR F**KING AAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHH
[/rant]

How do i stop it taking over my system!!

----------


## parksie

I'm a lot better than I was, thanks  :Smilie: 

Fairly tedious day @ school, but I'm now working on our school newspaper  :Smilie:  Yay...learn how to use PageMaker in 3 days  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## boscord

Im bored....

----------


## barrk

Sounds like fun!!!!!!!  I've tinkered with PageMaker when we we were making programs for a band performance.  It's fairly straight-forward.  You can do all kinds of nifty things with it!

----------

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *
> 
> If I can gather my threadstopping powers together then it'll be me *


And i will jump in at the correct moment and MUWAHAHAHAHAHA its *MiNe!!*

----------


## parksie

BTW Simon, what's your MSN Messenger email address?

----------

troubletoall@hotmail.com

why?

----------


## Pix

I somehow knew mwaahahahahaha or whatever it is was gonna feature in your reply!  You can't get the 8000th 'cos that's just being greedy!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Glad you're feeling better Parksie  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *I somehow knew mwaahahahahaha or whatever it is was gonna feature in your reply!  You can't get the 8000th 'cos that's just being greedy!*


MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA....read my mind did you, so whats coming next???








IT'SGOINGTOBEMINE!

----------


## Pix

I dread to think what's going on in your mind!!!  Actually, I do know, you're thinking about what you're gonna say when you find out that I have the 8000th post and not you muwaahahahahahahaha !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *I dread to think what's going on in your mind!!!*


You dont know until you _try_!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

and "*MUWAHAHAHA*" is for the rusty spooners  :Mad:

----------


## parksie

MWAHAHAHAHA!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> You dont know until you try! 
> 
> and "MUWAHAHAHA" is for the rusty spooners *


Oooooooo.......handbags  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

_MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA_

----------


## Pix

That's just showing off ! How did you do that ?

----------

SuperScript SubScript Super&SubScript

Just testing what happens when you use super *and* sub script together

----------


## parksie

Use Active's VB-World tool...there's a thread here

----------


## smh

There'sathreadaboutaVBWorldTool.Youshouldgocheckitout!

----------


## smh

_It'saprettycooltimesaver._

----------

Its <enter author here> program, highlight the word and right click, it gives you options (i just applied like most of them!!)


Cool if you use SuperScript and SubScript you get HelloWorld<<cool little writing"

----------


## Pix

Wow that's cool! I'll have to try it out sometime !

----------

Cooooooooooooooooooooooooool

----------


## Pix

:Smilie:

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

:Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smilie:

----------

Just testing a little function that I made!

hehe :Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

:Stick Out Tongue:  hehe

----------

Noow ii adddeed tthee Suub AANDD SuupeerSScrrippt ttexxt!!!

----------

opps!!
I think i shoud take my _time_ a bit more, brb

----------


## Pix

Hmmmm.....oh well, if you're having fun you carry on  :Wink:

----------


## Active

Hi Simon,

Youseemtobemadlyinlovewithmytool?

Enjoy !!!

----------

Ahhh thats better!! well hopefully!!


Is that it?

----------

> _Originally posted by Active_ 
> *Hi Simon,
> 
> Youseemtobemadlyinlovewithmytool?
> 
> Enjoy !!!*


Love it man!!!!!!!

Maybeyousouldputpresetsforthecolourgradient

Good work!

----------

Wooooooooooo Hooooooooooo

----------


## Active

You can Patch whetever your options are directly

in the file gradient.htm

in (Mostly) C:\Windows\vb-world\ folder

----------


## Pix

I'm off now, night all, take care, speak to you soon  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by Active_ 
> *You can Patch whetever your options are directly
> 
> in the file color.htm
> 
> in (Mostly) C:\Windows\vb-world\ folder*


oh cool, I suggest after a few times remove the "pick your blah blah" as it can get a tad annoying, still.... i great program.


Bye Pix take care!

----------


## barrk

Bye Pix........stay happy!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

If im right this should only change colour on the character its over!

Theres a time I should stop, and that NOT now! MUWAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Active

What happened to dennis ? Why is he not here yet ?

----------


## barrk

Good question..........I emailed him to find out but there is no response yet................

----------


## parksie

:Wink:

----------

Maybehesdead,Maybewewillneverknow!

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

He probaly setting up like 4,000 browsers ready to get the 10,000 th post he wants

but we all know its mine MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## parksie

There's still over 8 pages to go, though  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Ok then he must be dead!

And dya know why...........

............As The Clut of the Rusty Spoon has him!! MUWAHAHAHAHA

----------


## kedaman

*Haven'tbeenhereforawhile,ehimeanages.Cooltoolbtw*

----------

Well im off now have fun all, and I will speak to you soon!

----------

Here I am!!!

I was out buying a new watch(my old one just fell apart)....

How are y'all?

----------


## barrk

It's almost time to home Dennis..........I'm glad I got to see you before I left!

----------

Hi Katie, how are you today?

----------


## barrk

fine..but tired.

Bye Simon!

----------

I'm always tired...... tomorrow morning I'm going to try some of that *Red Bull* energy drink...  It's supposed to make you bounce off the walls  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Watch out for that stuff Dennis........it could lead to being annoyingly happy!

----------

Well, as long as I'm annoying, it's all that matters  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

That's the spirit Dennis!!!!!!

----------

W E Y H E Y ! ! !

----------

Hey Snoopy!

How are ya?




BTW anyone know the registry path to make a program run at startup? and how do i out it in to the _SaveSetting_ function?

----------

I've not posted in here in ages - I rarely have anything interesting to say.

Hi anyway.

----------


## Ianpbaker

Jon 

Kent -  thats getting near to my territory, i'm next door in east sussex. what uni are you viewing ?

----------


## CyberSurfer

The University of Kent at Canterbury....Hopefully to study Computer Science  :Smilie:

----------


## Ianpbaker

Cantebury is a very nice place  :Smilie: 

a bit expensive, but beeing a student you wont have those problems. 
Please bring back the days of £1 a pint, I knew you so well  :Smilie:

----------


## CyberSurfer

:Big Grin:  Pints are £1.75 in regular pubs up here !!!

----------


## Ianpbaker

I hate you  :Wink: 

it's about £2.10 here.

also I'm a regular London drinker where anything under £2.60 is a bargain

----------


## CyberSurfer

Interestingly enough, I'm 18 on the day before I go to a place with 3 bars and a night club!!!! My Birthdays on tuesday, BTW!! We're going to the pub at lunchtime, and then back to college in the afternoon!!! Should be interesting!!!  :Wink:

----------

Pints around here are about £2  :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Speak to y'all later, I'm off home!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

Ok cya later Jon.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Good Afternoon.

Come to Bristol and enjoy Scrumpy at £1  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:Big Grin: 

Afternoon!

----------


## Ianpbaker

:EEK!: Cider :EEK!:

----------

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Gaffer

Yaaawwwnn, morning everyone.




> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *I'm a regular London drinker where anything under £2.60 is a bargain*


Especially a pint of Amaretto for 1.50 on Ladies night in Cannons, eh Ian  :Wink: 

Hows the new job going?

----------


## Ianpbaker

good afternoon mate.

Yeah the current project is going fine, it's nice to be back in the relms of VB again as asp was starting to bore me. We are currently 3 weeks ahead of schedule and making good progess. how's yourself ?


*cough**cough*3-0 *cough**cough*

----------


## Gaffer

bad cough there, Ian. I have loads of excuses of course  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'm OK. travelling quite a lot recently, and looking forward to getting marries in April.


Yep, things are that bad...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

as usual, I'm smoking like a trooper.  :Smilie: 

All set for dublin then ?

----------


## Gaffer

Dublin??? Did I mentioned something to you when I was pished?

EXPLAIN YOURSELF MAN!!!!!!


<Al puts his fists up in a defensive, but mildly attractive stance>

----------


## Ianpbaker

Right, I'm quickly off to un-install re-install source safe as some idiot who likes sherry has forgotten the admin password.

----------


## Ianpbaker

I thought that was where you said you was getting married ?

----------

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *Right, I'm quickly off to un-install re-install source safe as some idiot who likes sherry has forgotten the admin password.*


Could it be "sherry"?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaffer

You're close. Not Dublin. Tokyo...

----------


## Ianpbaker

I could have sworn that you said you went over to Ireland to look at a place to get married in

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *I could have sworn that you said you went over to Ireland to look at a place to get married in*


Aaah, noo, I said I went over to Ireland to look at a place to get _maimed_ in...  :Wink: 

Yeah, you're right mate, were doing an Ireland wedding (i.e. non-buddist) in August. But the shinto-buddist wedding is in 4 weeks


<paarp>

----------

Afternoon Gaffer!

Guess who just made and installed a trojan on most the computers in the office?  :Big Grin: 

wooooooooooooooooooooooo


Morning Katie!

----------


## barrk

Good morning everyone!

----------


## Ianpbaker

Good afternoon katie, how are you on this fine and dandy day

----------


## Gaffer

Hi Simon. Morning Katie. I've had too much coffee...

----------


## barrk

Fine as frog's hair.........and you?

----------

> _Originally posted by Gaffer_ 
> *Hi Simon. Morning Katie. I've had too much coffee...*


Havnt had any  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

How can you not have had any coffee Simon........are you not human???

----------

Ive only ever had coffee once in my life! hehe

----------


## Gaffer

Do you drink or smoke? I'm trying to figure out the motivation behind not drinking coffee...

----------


## barrk

Simon........are you for real?

----------

Well I drink, like LARGE amounts  :Big Grin: 

Not as much as i used to, I dont think my parents liked the deposits I left around the house  :Big Grin:  (NO... I *DONT* GO AROUND SH*TING!)

----------


## Ianpbaker

i'm fine thank you katie, only 45 mins till  the weekend  :Big Grin: 

sorry, I shouldn't be saying things like that when you've only been at work for an hour

----------


## Gaffer

2 hours 19 mins thank you very much.

I want to know whattype of Deposits Simon leaves behind...

----------


## barrk

I've been at work for one hour and twenty-two minutes actually...............It's Friday, it's payday and my husband seems to be on the mend so.......................


WEY HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *WEY HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


nope its

WEY HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Big Grin: hehe

----------


## Ianpbaker

I've got a company do to go to tommorow, free drink, free food and free Bowling. I think I might be getting slightly drunkm which will make a change for me  :EEK!:

----------

HEY! my post disappeared!!

the one which had a quote from Gaffer

Did anyone see it?

----------


## barrk

Free is a very good price!!!!!!!  Sounds like fun........something out of the ordinary huh Ian.....will they be serving Sherry?

----------


## barrk

I saw it..........but it could've been a coffee induced hallucination....

----------


## Ianpbaker

I don't know what you mean Katie, I'm always  tee total.

Simon-  yes I did see it

----------


## barrk

Really Ian......is that why your signature has not one but two references to alcohol in it?

----------

:Mad:  grrrrrrrrrrrrr
Its annoying when its does that!

----------


## Ianpbaker

:Mad: 
Katie - a man could get a bad reputation with comments like that   :Wink:

----------


## barrk

When I'm good I'm good and when I'm bad I'm better...................................................do you know who said that?


No not me   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ianpbaker

It definatley rings a bell, but I can't remember who  :Frown:

----------


## barrk

Mae West...........good quote..........don't you think?

As my Grandmother used to say...........If the shoe fits.....wear it!

----------


## Ianpbaker

very good. as I used to say. If it ain't broken, tinker with it anyway

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *When I'm good I'm good and when I'm bad I'm better...................................................do you know who said that?
> 
> 
> No not me  *


Tigger?

----------


## barrk

Tigger is my favorite...........next to Eeyore.......and come to think of it the quote would work for him too, wouldn't it??

----------


## barrk

Tigger is my favorite...........next to Eeyore.......and come to think of it the quote would work for him too, wouldn't it??

----------


## barrk

Tigger is my favorite...........next to Eeyore.......and come to think of it the quote would work for him too, wouldn't it??

----------


## Gaffer

Youbeddabelieveit! Tigger was cooler than McQueen.

Did you say you hubby was on the mend, or have I had too much coffee?

----------


## barrk

Yep!!!!!!!!  He's feeling a little better.  Might have a nice weekend after all!

----------


## Ianpbaker

Right, that me finished for the day, I might be back later this evening, if not, have a great weekend

cya

Ian

----------


## barrk

Bye Ian....have a good time tomorrow!  I want full details on Monday!

----------


## Gaffer

Cool. I'm working again this weekend, as well as having to finish a website I'm doing for the wedding. I'll send you the link in a couple of weeks...

----------


## barrk

Cool!  I'm looking forward to it!

----------


## parksie

Sounds nice  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Good morning parksie!

----------


## parksie

Good *evening* Katie!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

How goes work?

----------


## barrk

Making headway......how are you?

----------


## parksie

I thought Tom was ill?  :Wink: 

I'm doing fine, been playing around with water for my physics investigation...well weird.

As density increases, refractive index increases...but when you dissolve salt in water (increasing density as well)...the index goes down  :Confused:   :Confused: 

Apart from that, not too bad...also got my module results  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

Hey how are you all? Were your module results good?  There were a lot of unhappy people around college today 'cos the Physics results weren't too good   :Frown:

----------


## parksie

Not many good physics results there either? I got a D for module 3  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Pure 2: A
Pure 3: A
Mechanics 1: A
Stats 2: B
Physics 3: D

----------


## Pix

Yay you!  Apparently the exams were solid.  I get my results next week....that should be amusing  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parksie

I'm sure you'll do fine...after all...you ARE on a programming website so you must have above-average intelligence  :Big Grin: 

Although nukem kinda smashed that argument  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pix

I hope you're right !  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Although nukem kinda smashed that argument *


I missed that tomfoolery. Can you summarise for me what nukem did?

Congrats on the D by the way. Makes me feel better for my crappy O level results... :Wink:

----------


## parksie

Hehe  :Big Grin: 
I also got a D for my GCSE Religious Studies  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Nukem996 was a complete tw*t...and he got banned by John...look a couple of pages into Chit Chat for the closed threads such as "Pukem Race"...

----------


## Pix

I didn't even take R.E. GCSE! Probably 'cos I messed around too much and didn't pay attention !  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaffer

I managed to avoid RE O level due to sporting commitments. I didn't enjoy ist as Religious Instruction in Northern Ireland veers toward the "Fire and Brimstone" school of though...

Ian Paisley was my PM...

----------


## Gaffer

Mike, can't find anything. John must have cleared it out. 

What A levels are you going to do?

----------


## barrk

ERKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!

----------


## barrk

Pfhttttttttttttttt

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by Gaffer_ 
> *Mike, can't find anything. John must have cleared it out.
> 
> What A levels are you going to do?*


I'll have a look for those threads...I'm currently doing (I'm in my last year) Maths, AS Further Maths, Physics, and Information Technology.

----------


## parksie

Gaffer: Here
It's about half-way down.

Katie...what's with the funny noises? Are you ill as well?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

Ilpppppppppodododo

----------


## barrk

I certainly am!!!!!!!!  Too much cofee...not enough...nevermind  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parksie

Ehehehehehehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Uhuhuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

----------


## barrk

Fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy................eeeeeeeeheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

----------


## parksie

Iiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrp!

----------


## barrk

sqeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

sqeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkk

sqeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk

sqeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk

sqeeeeeeekkkkkkkk

sqeeekkkkkkk

sqeekkkk

sqeekk

sqeek

----------


## parksie

```
-------
p------
p-----e
p--k--e
p-rk--e
p-rk-ie
park-ie
parksie
```

----------


## barrk

Gooeeey Buns!!!!!  and Three Way Chili!

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....lunchtime!

----------


## parksie

I've just had chicken kiev  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Yummmmmmmm......my cubemates got into a discussion so we aren't leaving for lunch yet......I guess I'll just have to be patient!

----------


## Gaffer

Udon noodles for me.

I'm interested in the concept of 3-way though Katie  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

You will indeed  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Chili and steak strips over speghetti noodles........

----------


## parksie

I don't quite think that's what he meant...unless of course...

*SMACK*

Mental note: don't even *go* there  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

I've nothing against three ways mind you.......it's just not what I meant in this instance!

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Nukem996 was a complete tw*t...and he got banned by John...look a couple of pages into Chit Chat for the closed threads such as "Pukem Race"...*


And we got it closed in two posts didnt we  :Big Grin: 

Hello all, me back wiv ya'all

----------


## Gaffer

Sorry, you know how it is. Business trip, no girlfriend for 3 weeks, oysters for breakfast...

----------


## parksie

Put that waitress DOWN, Gaffer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

Believe me..I understand...I once went to Florida for testing for eight weeks.......no husband and about 50 guys........arghhhhhh.....a true test........but I made it through somehow!  Thank god for email and telephones or I really would have been in trouble!

----------


## Gaffer

At least all the women in this office look like men. My problem is that working for a japanese bank, I have temptation all around - and my Japanese fiancee knows it too!

----------


## barrk

Stay strong Gaffer...........how much longer do you have to abstain???

----------

Gaffer, I see you left somit behind!

----------


## Gaffer

T minus 8 days. They have a systems freeze on 16th March, so I'm outahere, success or no success. It's looking good so far, but chatting on here is slowing me down somewhat! (I need a break though)

Simon, I left what?

----------


## Pix

Hi back again !  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaffer

Hi TStopper. Hows twicks la?

----------

Dunno Gaffer, Just wondering wats in NY (you arnt there anymore are ya? LOL)

Welcome back Pix

----------


## Pix

I see I haven't managed to "stop" the thread....yet  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Not yet...we still have to make more than 17,000 posts!

----------

MUWAHAHAHAHA

You've stopped it alright Pix!!!!!


.......DAMN!!!!!!

----------


## Gaffer

Still here, with 2 other brits who are trying to regain some of their youth by trying to get me out drinking with them.




I'd rather stab myself in the foot woth a pencil, IMHO

----------


## Pix

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *MUWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> You've stopped it alright Pix!!!!!
> 
> 
> .......DAMN!!!!!!*


Hehe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Not yet...we still have to make more than 17,000 posts!*


Why?  :Confused:

----------


## parksie

No such luck  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *Why? *


Because that's the number they made when they were stress-testing vB.

----------


## Pix

What will happen at 17,000 posts?

----------

Well when we get closer I think they will work on that  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

The world will end  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

Really? Oh bugger  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *What will happen at 17,000 posts?*


The Rusty Spooners Kick in and rule!!!!

MUWAHAHAHAHA

hehe........

----------


## parksie

Hehehe

----------

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Pix

All of you rusty spooners will get wrinkles years before you should do 'cos you never smile! Hehehehehehehe  :Smilie:

----------

And you wanted to be in  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CyberSurfer

haha and hoho.....Evening All!!

----------


## parksie

I always smile  :Big Grin: 

*giggles*

----------

Evening Jonathan

Went bit quite on ICQ?
Wanna game on r6.rs?

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> **giggles**


Thats not the way to get bigger skid marks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

Hi Johnathan! 

Simon - Yeah I did want to join 'cos I agree with most of what the clan says - apart from the never being able to smile again thing!  I need a clan for the "mostly happy person who sometimes gets stressed too"  :Smilie:

----------

Oh you can smile Pix, we dont stop ya its just........

----------


## Pix

Just what?  :Confused:

----------


## CyberSurfer

Simon....Love to, but on 32MB RAM and 28Kbps, it wouldn't work too well...

Hi Pix!!! BTW it's spelt Jonathan....Never mind tho'!!


I'm busy collecting games for the games section on my site!!  :Big Grin:

----------

I dont know either!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

Sorry! I can't spell today!

----------


## Gaffer

niethr can eye

----------


## barrk

Back from lunch...........how is Pix today?

----------


## parksie

Spelling is a requirement of continued employment with the company  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaffer

Late lunch Katie? I shoudl have done that too - I've done zero work over the last hour. Motivation levels lower than a catepillar's peni.. <ahem>

----------


## barrk

Good thing I don't work for your company then......

----------


## barrk

I tried working all morning.....I've decided I don't like it so decided to quit for the day!

----------

Oh I quit working on monday morning as its just to much! I can never get back in to the swing of it  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

I try to at least pretend I give a rat's a@@ at least once a day.......keeps up the morale!

----------


## parksie

Fair enough  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Well, I'm off to play UT...so have a good evening!

----------


## barrk

See Ya!  Until Monday then.......

----------


## Gaffer

Bis spater, Herr Parksie, und haben sie eine guten wochenende...

----------

> _Originally posted by Gaffer_ 
> *Bis spater, Herr Parksie, und haben sie eine guten wochenende...*


Yea you too  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


im off to play Rogue Spear.... Cya later!

----------


## Gaffer

yeah, spaters. 

I've got that flashing banner again offering me Free Airline Tickets.

No good me flying if a flashing banner gives me epilepsy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

Flashbacks again Gaffer.............my recommendation....more of the same!

----------


## Gaffer

Too much gazing at strobe lights when I was at Liverpool in 1989...

i used to wear white gloves adn T-shirts with  :Smilie:  on them...

----------


## barrk

You're starting to scare me........you sound as old as I am..............practically     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gaffer

Mmmm, 30 in May. Old enough not to get away with buggering off to play computer games, young enough to WANT to play them  :Smilie: 

Just had a mini-hypo about 30mins ago. Does Tom get many of them?

----------


## barrk

Only if he doesn't behave himself and stay on his diet....not often...thank goodness!  How are you doing now?

----------


## Ianpbaker

make room for a 22 year old  :Smilie: 

I'm back

Good evening all  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Only 22..........sometimes I feel like a dinosaur!

----------


## Pix

I'm off now, speak to you all soon, hope you have a good weekend  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

You have a good one too, Pix!!

----------


## Ianpbaker

age is irrelevant, it's how you live your life that counts  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

You don't stop laughing because you grow old, you grow old because you  stop laughing.

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Only if he doesn't behave himself and stay on his diet....not often...thank goodness!  How are you doing now?*


Bedda thanks. its amazing how efficive chocolate can be to boost the sugar level.

Just caned the next bit of my project, so may bugger off early and get drunk...

----------


## Ianpbaker

very true, that's why I'm normally always a happy chappy  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

I have to laugh  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Take care and watch out for hoodlums..........I hear NYC is full of them!

----------


## parksie

> If the hoods don't get you the monoxide will!
> -- Tom Lehrer "Pollution"

----------


## barrk

Tom Lehrer is a riot!!!!!!!  It's amazing how applicable his old stuff still is today!

----------


## parksie

I still laugh during "Masochism Tango"  :Big Grin:

----------

Hi everybody...

----------


## parksie

Hi D.

----------


## barrk

Hi dee heh, hi dee hoh!

----------

Hey all, Me back  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

[posh]Marvellous![/posh]

----------


## barrk

I'm not back.......I'm upfront!

----------

* and simon galops into the lead.......... *

----------

How is everybody today?

I'm a little sore.... I've been playing football in gym for the past week... I finally won a game  :Big Grin:  but... I got tackled by a girl.... it wouldn't've been so bad, but I wasn't expecting such a hard hit from someone so small  :EEK!:

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *How is everybody today?
> 
> I'm a little sore.... I've been playing football in gym for the past week... I finally won a game  but... I got tackled by a girl.... it wouldn't've been so bad, but I wasn't expecting such a hard hit from someone so small *


I did once...I still have the scar on my ankle...sharp toenails! We were playing on the beach in spain a couple of years ago (another school trip  :EEK!: ) and we were all playing football with an orange  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *tackled by a girl.... it wouldn't've been so bad, but I wasn't expecting such a hard hit from someone so small *


hehe.....They just how to take you dont they  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Tackled by a girl?????  Should have been fun......if she did it right  ;-)

----------

No.... she didn't do it right.... she tackled me... but we were only playing two hand touch  :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

How many more hands do you need??

----------


## parksie

Two-handed.....was it a slide tackle?

----------


## barrk

football      not      soccer    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

It was one of those kind where I'm right next to the bleachers, and she runs into me.. and I run into the bleachers.....

----------


## parksie

Either way you're playing with balls  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

I dropped my ball when she did that...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

Was it one of those things where you really didn't mind her running into you and wish she would "accidently" do it again???

----------

No way!! that really hurt.....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## barrk

Love hurts sometimes Dennis......so they tell me.  It's never hurt me but I know how to do it right   hehehe

----------


## parksie

Some people like a good bit of pain  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Not me!

----------


## parksie

Hehe  :Smilie: 

You never met any of my friends then  :EEK!:

----------


## barrk

Rough week huh Dennis....yesterday the watch incident and today the tackle.......hate to think what you have planned for tomorrow!

----------


## parksie

Could be interesting  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Can't wait to be filled in on Monday!  I'm sure it will be quite the story!

----------

Tomorrow I'm planning on doing nothing all day...

But I'm sure something will happen...

I've been having bad luck lately.... not very bad(like Shanea's luck  :EEK!:  ).... but bad enough....

----------


## parksie

I'm sure you want to be filled in on Monday  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Well....just keep the smile going.......have I told you you're a great kid lately..........in spite of your luck!!!

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I'm sure you want to be filled in on Monday 
> 
> *



Geesh and you say I'm bad............actually, now that you mention it, I like being filled in everyday of the week!

----------


## parksie

Well...you're bad...I'm bad...td *was* bad...Simon's getting worse...

And James says this is a "family friendly" site! Maybe on "how to make a family"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Well....just keep the smile going.......have I told you you're a great kid lately..........in spite of your luck!!!*


 :Embarrassment: 

actually, my luck hasn't been all bad.... my team finally won a game(we've been losing all week)... and the german teacher wasn't here today... and we were off-air(we are in the distance learning program... we are broadcast on the local school channel).... we didn't have to do anything in class today...

That's about the only good luck I've had.... but it still counts  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Maybe a filling-in in the less-suspect sense of the words.

----------


## barrk

td assures me he's still bad....just busy...and judging by his comment last week I tend to agree!

----------


## parksie

Hehe me too  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

So Dennis.............don't you think John probably has a clue that we're  "bad" in here by now???

----------

Of course he knows.....

but, he's a nice guy... it's James you have to look out for... he can get sneaky *Dennis shifts eyes*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parksie

James' status should be "VB-W Gestapo"...as stated in another thread  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Yikes.....should I be paranoid now???????

----------


## parksie

Yes indeedy  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Should I start behaving myself from now on?  I don't want to join the ranks of the banned..........I don't want to be in the same group as Nukem.........ever.

----------

> Yikes.....should I be paranoid now???????


No.... I'm sure he's thouroughly enjoying your comments(James, that is)...  :Wink: 

Uh oh..... after that comment.. I have to watch out  :EEK!:

----------


## parksie

He's behind you!!!  :EEK!: 




Only kidding  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

I've been meaning to ask you Dennis.........what the heck is your signature in reference to?  Is it designed strictly to get people to say....I've been meaning to ask you Dennis.........what the heck is your signature in reference to?

----------


## parksie

It's all a big conspiracy...everyone knows what it means except you.....  :Wink: 

And for the Brits, some good wholesome family entertainment on Channel 5  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

On an episode of *Friends*, where Joey was rehearsing for *Mac and Cheese*, he said the robot operator didn't like him, and he said: 
"_Then as I was reaching for a sandwhich, he made the robot knock the tray over with it's arm, and there's a limit to how many sandwhiches I can eat off the floor_"

----------


## barrk

Oh no....James is out to get me.......you and dennis are keeping secrets from me.......what next?

----------


## parksie

Erm...the post race might show some intelligence?  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

okay.......now you've gone and hurt my feelings.......was the post race supposed to be a place for intelligent conversation?  I must be in the wrong place.

----------

that word is not allowed in this thread!(the I word, that is)...

----------


## parksie

I didn't notice anyone displaying much intelligence unless it was in the pursuit of innuendo  :Smilie:

----------


## Kzin

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *It was one of those kind where I'm right next to the bleachers, and she runs into me.. and I run into the bleachers.....*


what is a bleacher?

----------


## barrk

I see now Dennis..........

Only a few more posts till 8000.  We can't let Simon do it again........his head is already big enough over getting the 5000, and 6000 posts.

----------


## barrk

> _Originally posted by Active_ 
> *HI everybody !..
> 
>  Nice to meet you all at the same time..*


I believe we've met before!

----------


## parksie

Coming up to 200 pages...remember people...8000 is at the start of the 201th page!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Guess who got caught out last time  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Active

HI everybody !..

 Nice to meet you all at the same time..

----------

> _Originally posted by Kzin_ 
> *
> 
> what is a bleacher?*


It's like a big portable set of stairs.... people sit in them during sports....
but this set wasn't "out"..... it was pushed in(for storage)

----------


## barrk

Come on.....tell me what you guys call bleachers over there.........

----------


## parksie

Movable steps?

----------


## Active

Dennis . . Why is that you had such a bad luck
 even after Nukem is out.

----------


## barrk

What do you call the seats at a football or rugby stadium?  What do you call the folding seats/steps in the gym at school???

----------

I don't know..... but with all this bad luck, something good is bound to happen sooner or later  :Big Grin:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Simon's getting worse...*


Oh i can be much worse, i just try to keep my self calm!  :Big Grin:

----------

It was a "HARD TAKE U DOWN TACKLE"... we were only supposed to be playing two hand touch, but instead it was like 'real' football(murder the guy holding the ball)

----------


## barrk

Good night one and all.....I'm off for the weekend!  I'll yak at you Monday.....Have a great one!

----------

Bye Katie! have a good weekend..

----------


## parksie

Not staying for the 200th page?

----------


## Active

Something Wrong in this forum...

The Last posted by Field still shows CHenko

Is that What you see there ?

----------

She'll probably be back before we even finish this one....

without her, everything seems to go in slow motion....  :EEK!:

----------

I BROKE IT, I BROKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## parksie

I'm sure we'll manage  :Smilie:

----------


## Active

Hey Parksie..

I see _boing boing whomp kaboom_ next to
your Name in Yahoo Messenger. HOw did you do that ?

----------

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *It was a "HARD TAKE U DOWN TACKLE"... we were only supposed to be playing two hand touch, but instead it was like 'real' football(murder the guy holding the ball)*


Ok the post that you replied that one to has disappeared!!!

someone doesnt like me, Grrrrrrrrrrrr

.....I think she likes you D  :Wink:

----------


## parksie

Where it says Status it should have "I'm available"...click that.

----------


## Active

Oh ... now i see that...
New Message ..

----------

so whos gonna get it?

----------


## parksie

Anyone except you  :Big Grin:

----------

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## parksie

Well...I can barely keep my eyes open so I'm outta here...

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Well...I can barely keep my eyes open so I'm outta here...*


hehe

who got the 1000th BTW?

----------

Cya parksie!

----------

MUWAHAHAHAHA me the ThreadStopper!!

----------

Me thinks parksie isnt really going, but is hiding until one post before I get it!!! hehe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Now im talking to myself!  :Wink:

----------

la la la blah blah blah!

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------

What ya'all up to:  :Confused:

----------

ummmmm everyone has gone cept me and........??

me thinks you have all gone "invisible"

 :Big Grin:

----------

* twiddles tumbs *

la la lala la




.......MUWHAHAHAHA

----------

Last one for this page!

----------

PAGE200!!

----------

39 to go!

----------

38 to go

----------

37 to go

----------

36 to go

----------

35 to go

----------

34 to go (or do i have this wrong!)

----------

33 to go!

----------

33 to go (uh, lost count)

----------

32 to go (say by people!)

----------

31 to go ( oh this is close  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------

oh either i cant count or someone else is posting!

----------

whoops got none right......

----------

ok lets laugh at simon when his internet connection goes haywire!

----------

Come on some one.....this is post race you know!

----------

7975

----------

7946

----------

go "oooohhhhhhh" "aaaaaahhhhhhh" as simon counts in large numbers

7977

----------

7978

 :Embarrassment:

----------

7979

is it gonna be an easy ride home for chenksee!

----------

7980  :Big Grin:

----------

7981

"ZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzZzzzzzzz"

----------

7982

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

7983
 :Smilie:

----------

7984

Where are you all!  :Mad:

----------

7985 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

7986

Someone has a plan some where!  :EEK!:

----------

7987

----------

7987

<enter sad amusing text here>

----------

7988

----------

:Embarrassment: 

7989

----------

7989

----------

7991

----------

its mien snoopy!!

7992

----------

7992

----------

MUWHAHAHA!! mine!!

----------

7993

----------

me?

----------

me> please?

----------

whos gonna get it?

----------

Is it me??

----------

Is it me?

----------

Me me me me me me me!

----------

You Mother is a hamster and your father smells of elderberries and i fart in your general direction

pfffffffffhhhhhhhhhhttttttttt!

----------

Its gotta be me  :Smilie:

----------

Its me!

----------

7995

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *7995*


Slow?

----------

got the count wrong.. Chenksee you did it  :Mad:

----------

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *
> 
> Slow?*


Too slow  :Big Grin:

----------

well good try any way

----------

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *You Mother is a hamster and your father smells of elderberries and i fart in your general direction
> 
> pfffffffffhhhhhhhhhhttttttttt!*


What?

----------

its from monty pytons "Holy Grail" its funny  :Big Grin:

----------

confusing confusing..

which id are you using now?

----------

> _Originally posted by anoop007_ 
> *confusing confusing..
> 
> which id are you using now?*


All of them are under the same "name"

----------

Well im off all, cya when ever!

----------


## aatwell

Here is one to grow on.

----------

:Confused: 


Well morning all!

----------


## Pix

Hey Simon I'm the threadstopper not you!  You've already got the 8000th post (well done you), but you're not gonna take my threadstopping title away from me!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Too late!

MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Hey Pix!

----------


## Pix

Hey Simon !   :Smilie: 

Just a quick hello, I'm gonna watch Evil Dead 2 in a bit  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Sounds good!

----------


## Pix

It's hilarious...you have to watch it  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Is it on at 10:30? I may watch it...try and calm down from today's events...singing the national anthem in a recompression chamber at 6x atmospheric pressure  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

Yep 10:30 on BBC2 - you won't calm down, I never do.  I miss half of it 'cos I'm wiping the tears from my eyes  :Smilie:   Anyway, I'm off to watch it now, have fun, I'll probably speak to you tomorrow sometime  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Hehe...enjoy...I probably won't watch it...friends from school are online so I'm chatting to them  :Smilie: 

Cya another time!

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *a recompression chamber at 6x atmospheric pressure *


HAHAHA did u f*** up?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

Nope...training so we know what happens when you *do* f**k up  :Big Grin:

----------

Oh so it will come in handy then  :Wink: 
Singing the national anthem thou ????  :Confused:

----------


## parksie

We were a bit "high"  :Smilie:

----------

Ok that explains it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

Afternoon! How are you all?  :Big Grin:

----------

Hey Pix, how are you?

----------


## parksie

Not too bad, how about you?

----------


## Pix

Hey I'm fine! I've calmed down now...got a bit giggly yesterday!  :Wink:

----------

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *bit giggly yesterday! *


 :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Hehe  :Smilie:

----------


## Pix

:Smilie:

----------

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So whats up?

----------


## parksie

Not much, I expect...sundays are always slow  :Frown:

----------


## Pix

....Doc  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sorry, had to do that  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Just like our connections  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

:Frown:

----------


## Pix

Hey smile...it isn't Monday!  :Smilie:

----------

Why didnt they build T3 lines in with the water network?

Heard bout that new type line that there using? supposed to be run up train lines etc and connected from there or somit, I was talking to some phone company about it.

----------

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *Hey smile...it isn't Monday! *


True  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Definitely.

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

Oh dear...you could be stealing my threadstopping title away from me.  Never mind, I've saved you!  Looks like the title is still mine Hehehehe  :Wink:

----------

mine!! MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

----------


## parksie

Who stopped what?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *mine!! MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!*


I think not !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

Hey I've just noticed that I'm a Junior Member now !  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Cool  :Smilie: 
I'm still at Fanatic and have been for months  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

How many more posts before you get to choose what sort of a member you are ?

----------


## parksie

Just over 1000  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

I'm not far away then  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'll be back in a bit...I'm starving, got to get something to eat  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Hehe bye!

----------


## Gman99

this

----------


## Gman99

is

----------


## Gman99

STUPID

www.ehomepage.cjb.net

----------


## parksie

Lots of things are stupid  :Smilie: 

This is a place of tranquility and meditation on the application of innuendo to programming  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pix

That's what you call it ? Hehehe  :Smilie:

----------


## Good Dreams

:Big Grin: 
My contribution for this silly idea.

----------


## Pix

:Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Definitely a long-playing silly idea!

----------


## Good Dreams

Does anyo one recalls is first kiss?

----------


## parksie

Yep  :Smilie:  I was 10  :Smilie:

----------


## Good Dreams

16 years old and I still didn't kiss a girl.
It's really sad, no?
Or it's ''normal''?

----------


## parksie

Ever considered the clan of the rusty spoons?
It's not totally sad...a lot of nice people don't make progress early on because they're shy...I should know...asking people out still scares the s**t out of me  :EEK!:

----------


## Pix

Nah it's not sad!  It'll happen when the time's right!  What is normal anyway?  BTW I was 11  :Smilie:

----------


## Pix

I can't even ask people out  :EEK!:  It's too scary !!!

----------


## parksie

I nearly asked this girl at school...but bottled out at the last minute  :Mad:  I suppose I'll ask later  :Smilie:

----------


## Pix

Go Parksie! Go Parksie! Go Parksie!  You'll kick yourself later if you don't

----------


## Pix

What happend to Goodreams?  He seems to have disappeared!

----------


## parksie

Probably wallowing in depression  :Frown:  Like the rest of us  :Frown:  Exams  :Frown:  Bills  :Frown:  School work  :Frown: 

Friends @ school and everywhere else  :Smilie:

----------


## Pix

Exams  :Frown:   Coursework  :Frown:   Sundays  :Frown:   Blokes  :Frown:   Mondays  :Frown:   Friend in crisis, don't know what to do  :Frown: 

Apart from that I'm happy  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Got MSN yet?

----------

Hello all!

----------


## parksie

Evening Simon! I'm off in about 15mins, so I'll see y'all tomorrow!

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Got MSN yet?*


DONT! Parksie will start scaring you with his _40ft skid marks_  :Wink:

----------


## Pix

Hey Simon !  I'm off now, might be back later, don't know.  I'm gonna get MSN now and choose my avatar (thnaks for your help BTW!)  If I don't chat to you all later then take care, have fun and I'll speak to you all soon  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Hehe, will see you in a bit, then!

----------

Hey parksie, hey Pix!

ya'll leaving?

hehe

me the THREAD STOPPER

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!

----------


## parksie

Not so fast, Simon m'boy!  :Big Grin:

----------

DAMN!!!

hehe, At least im the one that doesnt have 40ft skid marks!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

Hehe

----------

......you can't even get 50ft  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I got my first 50ft'er when i was 2....come on parksie PRACTICE!!




:P and WEIRD!

----------


## parksie

Hehe  :Smilie:

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Sorry...too tired to say anything intelligent *


I think after 16 or so years, you really need to WAKE UP!

 :Wink:

----------


## parksie

Sorry...too tired to say anything intelligent  :Big Grin:

----------

My reply to your post appeared above the post i was replying to !!  :Confused:

----------


## Good Dreams

Depressed???

well, maybe...

----------


## Good Dreams

Do you think the kind of society you're in affects these things?
People's mentalities in my country are so bluuue and conservative.

----------


## Good Dreams

For example: a society in which there isn't diversity of people, cultures and ways of thinking can cause fear or shyness in guys belonging to a kind of minority...

----------

Morning all!

----------


## chrismitchell

Mornin' Chenko how are you?

----------

Please call me Simon.

Im ok thanks and you?

Wouldnt know a direct link to get SP4 for VB as i just reinstalled VS6  :Frown:  Im just lazy and dont want to have to look  :Big Grin:

----------


## chrismitchell

Sorry Simon, I will remember people's names!

I am not a programmer, I am a Designer (otherwise known as a lazy b*****d). 

Well I have had better days... My current job situation is going to be shat on from a great height!

----------

Just move it out of the way and replace it for a big spike  :EEK!: 

Well ive already found the service pack (thanks to matthewgates' signiture! :Smilie: ) and its SP5 I was looking for, Its _only_ 155MB  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (VS6) or just 58MB for VB!!

----------


## chrismitchell

I suppose I can only hope that it will be that easy!

----------


## Ianpbaker

Good afternoon all  :Smilie:

----------

Afternoon Ian, hows the good old VBin' going?

----------


## CyberSurfer

Hey All! Can't talk much, in the Dragon Lady's class....Today is my last day as a child...Tomorrow, I hit the big 18!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

Afternoon Simon,Jon

The old VB'ing is going quite well, currently we are 3 weeks ahead of schedule at the moment, If we can keep that up, Ill be most happy

----------


## smh

Hi everyone!  Where's Katie today?

----------


## Ianpbaker

afternoon  :Smilie: 

dunno, she's normally around at this time

----------


## Gaffer

I locked her in my cellar...

----------


## Ianpbaker

oh you are naughty

----------


## CyberSurfer

Tsk... :Wink:

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *oh you are naughty*


<whisper> Has Ian turned into a Carry on star?


Morning all.

----------


## Ianpbaker

infamy, infamy

the've all got it in for me

----------

Hello all! (again)

How is everyone?

----------


## zmerlinz

hey gaffer like the avatar, it is dillion from the magic round about, my favourite character is zebedy
how are you all, i hope that you have been to my site since it has been updated http://zmerlinz.cjb.net

what do you all think of it, oh and rty out the forums

----------


## Gaffer

yeah, it's better than the old "70s action hero" one I had before - everyone thought I looked like him!

----------


## zmerlinz

so everyone will now think that you are fictional rabbit, Great  :Smilie:

----------


## Ianpbaker

you did  :Wink:

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *you did *


No need to tell everyone, Ian!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I admire Dylan's use of his rectration time  :Big Grin:

----------

Hi Everybody.....

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *Hello all! (again)
> 
> How is everyone?*


I'm full of Chicken.

I've just been looking at the messages around No. 8000, you're a sad man Chenko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gaffer

'noon Dennis. Good weekend?

----------

It sucked, but it was also cool at the same time....

I've been sick all weekend, and I'm still sick now.. that's the bad part.. but the good part is, I purchased 256MB RAM.. so now I have 384 in my machine  :Big Grin:

----------

Have you had a good weekend?

----------


## Gaffer

Mine sucked too. I was working Sat and Sun, and last night made an effort to see the new De Niro movie 15 mins. What a waste of time and money  :Frown: 

Also found out from my girlfriend that my PC has died, as the DOS stage of startup. I may have to reinstall Win98

:crys tears ofsorrow:

----------

What died?

was it something that got screwed up in windows, or was it the hardware?

----------


## Gaffer

Difficult to tell, as I only looked at it briefly. Whilst the PC is still in DOS mode, trying to load Windows 98, it stops, flashes a DOS based error message VERY briefly (too quick to read) and shuts dowm. I think it's got a corrupt systems file, but I don't know what it is? 

My LINUX OS (on the same PC) is working fine, so I'm not sure that it's the hardware.

Any suggestions?


PS Hope you are better today. What wrong with you?

----------


## parksie

I'm sure you'll recover soon, Dennis!

Evening all!

----------

I've got either some kind of virus, or walking pnumonia....

either way, I won't recover until thursday... which means I miss almost a whole week of school.

----------


## parksie

I had some virus a few weeks back...what sort of symptoms do you have? I had headache, dizziness, high temperature, and double vision  :EEK!:

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *I've got either some kind of virus, or walking pnumonia....*


heheh Virions with legs.. Surely only in a Ren & Stimpy cartoon...

Hope you get better soon. Remember - LOTS OF WATER...

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I had some virus a few weeks back...what sort of symptoms do you have? I had headache, dizziness, high temperature, and double vision *


I have a headache, stuffed nose, sore throat, dizziness, high temperature.... I think I've also got some kind of ear infection......  :EEK!:

----------


## parksie

Not nice  :Frown:  You been to the doctor yet? It's vital that you get ear problems sorted out quickly as they can go downhill very rapidly...

----------


## Pix

Evening all! How is everyone?

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Not nice  You been to the doctor yet? It's vital that you get ear problems sorted out quickly as they can go downhill very rapidly...*


I wouldn't have found out I had an ear problem if I would've gone to my doctor  :EEK!: 

*sniff*

I hate being sick  :Frown: 

*cough*

----------


## Pix

Hope you're better soon Dennis!

----------

Thanks  :Smilie: 

How are you today?

----------


## Pix

Well I was quite happy this morning 'cos the sun was shining for the first time in ages....then it rained and I got soaked so I wasn't too pleased...and now the weather is OK again so I'm quite happy again  :Smilie:

----------

That's good  :Smilie: 

I don't know why... but I prefer the weather cold and wet..

----------


## parksie

I like warm and wet...

Oops...wrong conversation  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

:Confused:  You should really consider moving to Britain then..it's the only weather we ever seem to have !

----------

Warm and wet is good too... but not in terms of the weather...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> * You should really consider moving to Britain then..it's the only weather we ever seem to have !*



Thanks for the offer... but no thanks, I don't think I could get used to measuring my weight in stones  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I like warm and wet...
> 
> Oops...wrong conversation *


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Trust you to twist it!

----------


## Pix

Hey what's wrong with weighing in stones?

----------

Nothing at all.... but I'm just used to weighing in pounds... it's like switching from the US Dollar to the Euro, or the Deutch Mark or something....

----------


## Pix

Fair enough...don't think I'll be able to cope with the Euro..I like pound sterling!  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> * Trust you to twist it!*


Hehe  :Big Grin: 

How predictable  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

Very predictable!  Anyway, how are you?

----------


## parksie

Not too bad, how about you?

----------


## Pix

I'm quite happy, got my English results today

----------


## parksie

...and... ?

----------


## Pix

I got a B  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Cool! Well done!

----------

Good Job!  :Smilie:

----------

Afternoon all!!

The uro will have a easy conversion rate to the pound if it stays how it is. (I think its 1 to 60p or Vice versa)

----------


## Pix

Thanks.  I just hope Thursday will be the same...can't see it though somehow!

----------


## Pix

Hey Simon how are you?

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by chenko_ 
> *Afternoon all!!
> 
> The uro will have a easy conversion rate to the pound if it stays how it is. (I think its 1 to 60p or Vice versa)*


Even easier if we were to take it on as a currecy. Then the rate would be static...

----------


## Pix

Gaffer, I'm the threadstopper aren't I?  Simon seems to think he's the threadstopper, but I reckon he's just a wannabe threadstopper!  What do you think?

----------

Grrrrrrrrrr

I dont want to be a threadstopper, I want to stop you from being a threadstopper  :Stick Out Tongue: 

That would be good for a custom status "Thread Stopper" when you reach 4068 (or somit like that)

----------


## Pix

Hey good idea  :Smilie: 

Don't grrrrr at me  :Frown: , I'm a nice(ish) person

----------


## parksie

ish?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

Depends on who you ask....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by Pix_ 
> *Gaffer, I'm the threadstopper aren't I?  Simon seems to think he's the threadstopper, but I reckon he's just a wannabe threadstopper!  What do you think?*


Depends how much its worth to you. Its a tough game, threadstopping, youngmissymelass. Arrrrr

----------

:EEK!:

----------


## parksie

Hmmm  :Smilie: 

If you wanna be a threadstopper...you gotta be the best....

----------


## Pix

Where's Katie today?

----------


## Pix

Actually, I don't wanna be a threadstopper! It's the kind of thing Nukem would be interested in noooooooo!  Besides, I don't like to think I'm the reason why everyone leaves!

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Hmmm 
> 
> If you wanna be a threadstopper...you gotta be the best....*


DEDDDDDDDDD I CAAAATIONNNNNSSSS WHAT YOU NEEEEEEEEDDDDD

ifyouwanttobearecoredbreaaaakkkeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## parksie

Where's everyone gone?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pix

:Frown:

----------


## parksie

See...you stopped it again!

Actually that's a lie...it never really started  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

Just noticed...Katie's lurking...I can see her on the "Online" list  :Wink:

----------


## barrk

Not in the mood to talk today sorry...had to put my dog to sleep this morning and my heart is broken.....I'll chat tomorrow........

----------


## parksie

Oh man....that's bad  :Frown:  Cya tomorrow then  :Frown:

----------


## Warmaster199

This is 1 MASSIVE thread

----------


## Pix

I'm sorry Katie  :Frown:

----------

> _Originally posted by barrk_ 
> *Not in the mood to talk today sorry...had to put my dog to sleep this morning and my heart is broken.....I'll chat tomorrow........*


 :Frown: 

I'm going to have to be doing that to my cat soon.. She's like 20 years old.

----------


## Pix

:Frown:

----------


## Pix

I'm upset now.  Life's not fair is it?

----------


## parksie

Life's a ***** and then you die  :Mad:

----------


## Pix

Are you still ill or are you better now?

----------


## parksie

Better now...thanks  :Smilie: 

Are you on MSN now, then?

----------


## Pix

Good  :Smilie: 

Trying to get MSN, keep getting error message though when I try to download it.  Can't get on Hotmail either

----------


## barrk

Sorry if I brought everyone down earlier.  I'm just having a hard time dealing with this whole thing.  Eleven years is a long time to spend with someone and then have them gone.  At least she's not suffering anymore.

How are all of you?

----------


## parksie

That's okay...I'm not in too great a mood at the moment anyway...loads of school work, friends ill, done something to my shoulder, all sorts.

Anyway...this thread needed a bit of depression...after all...every high must have its low...so we're on our way to the centre of the earth  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

I think I'd prefer the center of the universe.........which is............if you listen to my husband..........him!!!

----------


## Pix

I'm off now, see you all tomorrow  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

Hi and bye Pix!  Don't study too hard!

----------


## parksie

Cya Nic!  :Smilie:

----------

Hmmm.. I think we should make you the new threadstopper, Mike.

----------


## parksie

Well...I've been working, so not much posting from me  :Smilie: 

Pix: Gone
Katie: Depressed
Mike: Working

There's most of the posts gone  :Frown:

----------

I'm sick... and trying to decide which moniter to buy...

if any of you can help(with the moniter, that is), post here: 
http://forums.vb-world.net/showthrea...threadid=60471

----------


## barrk

I'm trying not to be depressed...........what are you working on Mike?  How are you Dennis?

----------

I would be great!!!!! but I'm sick right now.... with walking pnumonia.. I'm not supposed to go back to school until thursday..

----------


## barrk

Sorry to hear that you're not well but..........four days off school.......wooo hoooo!!!!!

----------

Yeah  :Smilie: 

Now I can stay here on VBW all day... chatting.................. I don't have a life...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## barrk

I have too much of a life sometimes.........I need VBW to escape today!!!!!!!!

----------

How are you today Katie?  

Sorry about your dog...  :Frown: ..

----------


## parksie

Well, we'll try and cheer you up  :Smilie: 

I'm working on refractive indices and how they're affected by the density of a liquid...I'm 1/2-way through a 2 week investigation  :EEK!: 

Right now I'm trying to find out why my results went the opposite way to the one they're supposed to  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## barrk

Thanks Dennis.  She was a great girl.  It's very sad to think we'll never see her again.  

I'll be better as time goes on.......plus I'm about six hours short of sleep which doesn't help.  Tomorrow I promise to be my same old self...........whether you like it or not..........so watch out  ;-)

----------


## parksie

How come no-one I know is having a particularly good time right now?

----------

Because you are a witch!

----------


## barrk

Who me???????  I've been call a ***** from time to time but never a witch!

----------


## barrk

Who me???????  I've been called a ***** from time to time but never a witch!

----------


## parksie

Me? A witch?

*cackles insanely*

Naaahhhh  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Wouldn't parksie be a warlock????

----------

Only males are warlocks  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gaffer

warlocks and witches and bitches...oh my!
warlocks and witches and bitches...oh my!
warlocks and witches and bitches...oh my!
warlocks and witches and bitches...oh my!

Ther's NO place like home..

...in my bed, asleep :zzzzzz:

----------


## parksie

How could anyone call you a *****, Katie?

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by denniswrenn_ 
> *Only males are warlocks *


Oi  :Big Grin:

----------


## barrk

Afternoon Gaffer......how goes it?

----------

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *How could anyone call you a *****, Katie?*


That's exactly what I was thinking!

----------


## SteveCRM

Todays just one of those days  :Frown: 

wow I've got to refresh more  :Smilie:

----------


## barrk

I got REALLY pissed off at one of my kid's teacher's once and she told everyone that I was a total *****.........they said the same thing you guys did...........I laughed my butt off when one of the other teachers told me......I guess the moral of the story is don't cross me where my kid's are concerned or I can be a "total *****".........other than that I've got everybody fooled!

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *lol
> 
> Nice *


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> **


Exactly....  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Exactly.... *


Nothing left to do :EEK!:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Nothing left to do*


Ever heard of sleep?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Ever heard of sleep?*


Yeah but I'm not tired :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Lovely ears  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaffer

Mfftt..

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hello there my ginger rotund bowl gofer  :Smilie:

----------


## Bork

Bork!

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Embarrassment: I might aswell play BG2 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mutuz

I am bored...

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Cool:   :Confused:   :EEK!:

----------


## Jack Daniels

S :Smilie: p :Smilie: a :Smilie: m - S :Smilie: p :Smilie: a :Smilie: m - S :Smilie: p :Smilie: a :Smilie: m - S :Smilie: p :Smilie: a :Smilie: m - S :Smilie: p :Smilie: a :Smilie: m - S :Smilie: p :Smilie: a :Smilie: m - S :Smilie: p :Smilie: a :Smilie: m - S :Smilie: p :Smilie: a :Smilie: m - S :Smilie: p :Smilie: a :Smilie: m - S :Smilie: p :Smilie: a :Smilie: m

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Jack Daniels_ 
> *Spam - Spam - Spam - Spam - Spam - Spam - Spam - Spam - Spam - Spam*


The other, other white meat....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jack Daniels

lol  :Smilie:  hmmmm

im bored  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Embarrassment:

----------


## parksie

Yarr!

----------


## Jack Daniels

my thoughts exactly dude, yarr.

The chicken didn't put the saftey on the glock, now the hamsters got him cornered  :Frown:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You need to answer the hampster phone, count to 7 and wave to the hens.

----------


## Jack Daniels

But the hens lipstick is out of date  :EEK!:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *You need to answer the hampster phone, count to 7 and wave to the hens.*


Ok... now I'm lost...

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Hey Bonker  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

hi Jack and PCM too  :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *hi Jack and PCM too *


Phew... I thought I was like... invisible or something.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Jack Daniels

Heya Vicki  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hey Vicky!

Just popped on to post some football predictions  :Cool:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Anyways... I'm off to bed... 

See ya.   :Smilie:

----------


## Jack Daniels

and damn accurate they were too bonks  :Wink:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You have post 44000 there Jack  :Cool: 

I just went for 1-1 draws  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Phew... I thought I was like... invisible or something.  *


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rinoaheartilly

See you PCM, 

How are you two?

----------


## Mutuz

Bah!

----------


## rinoaheartilly

hi mutuz

----------


## parksie

Marnin'

----------


## carp

does this count as a post in post count?

----------


## carp

b

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I'm in love with an air rifle  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

hey bonker  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hey babe!!

What are you doing up at this time?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Aching  :Cry: 
Just been telling all my troubles to a friendly ear. Well, not all of them, but two. If you're reading this cariad, you're the best. If you're not, then why the hell not? Queen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anyway, I'm not feeling too good after reliving that, but I'm glad I've finally told someone. Oh well, I'll survive. Sorry I'm babbling, incredibly tired, anyway, how are you?

----------


## parksie

Were they *those* troubles we discussed before?

Morning, BTW  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hey ho!

I'm somewhere between the ocotpus and the marsemallow.

Your clock is expanding  :Smilie:  




HELP

----------


## parksie

40 minutes before my clock contracts  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I have put my cock back one hour  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Were they *those* troubles we discussed before?
> 
> Morning, BTW *


yeah. *those*troubles. *that* one to be exact. clicked on his window instead of karine's and said "adam freaked when he saw the bruises". anyway he made me tell him everything. he's told me to tell someone, adam or my parents. he's right. i'm just so scared.anyway, how are you? and what are you doing, on so late?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

:EEK!: 

errr, are things alright Vicky?

----------


## parksie

His window? I assume some other friend rather than *him*.

But aaaanyway, enough of depressing things.

I'm actually here to see what happens to my GNU/Linux system when the clock rolls past 2am  :Smilie: 

Someone here set his clock back an hour at lunchtime, which gave us a bit of amusement  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

I'd have set it forward, and gone home early!

I meant his as in my friend, they're both showing up as Kar... on my laptop.

Not really Bonker, but it's a case of live or die. and I've chosen live.

----------


## rinoaheartilly

in the words of a dear friend, "carry on cariad"

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Whatever, take care Vicky!*mwah*

----------


## rinoaheartilly

What's the weather like with everyone else? Mae'n pisho lawr here, and it's blowing a gale.

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Whatever, take care Vicky!*mwah**


I do. And you! *mwah* thank you.

----------


## parksie

I think it's just damp here. Not too much wind though (I have my window open).

----------


## rinoaheartilly

for the past two days, it's been windy as hell, and raining  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

I love the rain, keeps the atmosphere damp.

That's probably what sets you off though, isn't it?  :Frown:  It makes everything more comfortable for me (nose and throat)...

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Tonight... enjoy the force of nature  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

I've had the aches since it started  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

:Frown: 

On a cheerier note (for me anyway) my PC handled the time change quite masterfully:

```
[mike@relativity mike]$ date
Sun Oct 27 01:59:59 BST 2002
[mike@relativity mike]$ date
Sun Oct 27 01:00:00 GMT 2002
```

----------


## Bonker Gudd

So did mine  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I thought a bit of wind and rain clears the air  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

Clears the pollen out, but does nasty things to your joints  :Frown: 

Vicky - MSN  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Hello everyone :Smilie:  

How are things with you all?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I have 14 cogs  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Clears the pollen out, but does nasty things to your joints 
> 
> Vicky - MSN *


I'm sowwy babe, I got DC/D, and it wouldn't let me back on  :Cry:  I'm here now though, and will be all day  :Smilie:  *mwah*

----------


## rinoaheartilly

hey all

----------


## Pc_Madness

Hi  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *hey all*


Hi vicky,

How are you?

Your sig is nice :Smilie:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Hey ho!
> 
> I'm somewhere between the ocotpus and the marsemallow.
> 
> Your clock is expanding  
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude this guy is like a slang dictionary, how the hell do u undestand him!?!

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *dude this guy is like a slang dictionary, how the hell do u undestand him!?!*


lol.. we just ignore him.  :Smilie: 

I just found my new homepage of the week.

http://www.karlmoore.com

----------


## Pc_Madness

lol... something weird is going on with VBF... I just like 10 emails from here, saying that there were new posts...(should have recieved them ages ago though...)

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *lol.. we just ignore him. 
> 
> I just found my new homepage of the week.
> 
> http://www.karlmoore.com*


 :Stick Out Tongue: Very interesting :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *lol... something weird is going on with VBF... I just like 10 emails from here, saying that there were new posts...(should have recieved them ages ago though...)*


 :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Hi vicky,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Your sig is nice*


Merci! Just some of our more special songs, and two of my faves, hehe  :Smilie:  How are you? I'm kinda achy today  :Frown:  Trying to stay aawke, I'm so tired  :Embarrassment:  I hate monday mornings!

----------


## parksie

So do most of the rest of us  :Stick Out Tongue: 

How's you doing? Been enjoying the wind?  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

No  :Stick Out Tongue:  It's lovely and calm today  :Smilie:

----------


## Wally Pipp

Ah, chili nights. Can't beat 'em  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Nope, not even Setlers can sort it out  :Wink: 

Calm here as well, wonder how they're getting on at home with their trees  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I like wind and rain and thunder  :Wink:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

How are you three today? Long time no see Wal!

----------


## Wally Pipp

Windy. Some tiles of my balcony fell victim to the storm  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

That's not Wally, it's mandhak who guessed his password.

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Hehe  :Smilie:  Home at last! And stil dressless  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

Must be a bit chilly without a dress  :EEK!:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

It's freezing here!  :Wink: 

I meant for the ball, two weeks left and still no dress  :Frown:  I've tried everywhere!

----------


## parksie

Meh.  :Frown: 

If I knew any good shops I'd try and help *hug* But I don't  :Frown:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

*hugs* I'll prolly have to go to cardiff for one.

----------


## rinoaheartilly

how are you today babe?

----------


## parksie

Not too bad. Need to watch the alkyhol though, getting a bit of a belly on me  :EEK!: 

How're you doing? Other than aching, that is *mwah*

----------


## rinoaheartilly

A belly? I doubt it! *mwah**mwah**mwah* I'm tired, and trying to decide whether to drop chemistry or not. Ok other than that, trying to persuade the college principal to let us build a garden where the old cabins were, gotta write some stuff for the council meeting tomorow. Wish me luck!

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Merci! Just some of our more special songs, and two of my faves, hehe  How are you? I'm kinda achy today  Trying to stay aawke, I'm so tired  I hate monday mornings!*


I am good, I haven't been on vbforums alot because I'm helping Yash with the LockX forums.

----------


## rinoaheartilly

I noticed  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *I noticed *


 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## duc

Aaron, 

i dont wanna tell you this since you didnt realize it but if you read the post in LockX , YASH, you would have noted that at the end it said IM SICK OF BEING DUCK! and i guess you didnt get what i meant, i am SONIC. :0\         In your PM to me it said :

Is Duc being a pest?

and i guess you didnt know it was me
                        -alex

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *Aaron, 
> 
> i dont wanna tell you this since you didnt realize it but if you read the post in LockX , YASH, you would have noted that at the end it said IM SICK OF BEING DUCK! and i guess you didnt get what i meant, i am SONIC. :0\         In your PM to me it said :
> 
> Is Duc being a pest?
> 
> and i guess you didnt know it was me
>                         -alex*



I didn't if it was you or your g/f.

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *Aaron, 
> 
> i dont wanna tell you this since you didnt realize it but if you read the post in LockX , YASH, you would have noted that at the end it said IM SICK OF BEING DUCK! and i guess you didnt get what i meant, i am SONIC. :0\         In your PM to me it said :
> 
> Is Duc being a pest?
> 
> and i guess you didnt know it was me
>                         -alex*



You really should get seperate accounts.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *You really should get seperate accounts.*


Exactly :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Wally Pipp

fook off morons

----------


## venerable bede

You fook off you dirty cont

----------


## rinoaheartilly

hey all

----------


## parksie

/me considers repeating what VB said but decides that no, he doesn't want to get kicked repeatedly in the dingly-danglies  :EEK!: 

How goes?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

it goes.

how about you?

----------


## JCScoobyRS

Ahoy hoy.

----------


## Nightwalker83

How is everybody today?

----------


## duc

think about being stuck in a room with white space and nothing else, just blank, you'd go insane. and then i wouldNt be alone n e more :0]

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *think about being stuck in a room with white space and nothing else, just blank, you'd go insane. and then i wouldNt be alone n e more :0]*


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Morning all  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Morning all *


How r u today babe?

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *How r u today babe?*


Good, u?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Good, u?  *


Good, Have you solved the system resource prob you were having?

----------


## Pc_Madness

Nope, stupid comp.  I'm gunna get a P4 3g someday, and its gunna kick this piece of ****s ass!!

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Nope, stupid comp.  I'm gunna get a P4 3g someday, and its gunna kick this piece of ****s ass!!*


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

:Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pc_Madness

Noo!! I reached my download limit!  I have to surf at 28k!!

----------


## parksie

I don't have a limit =)

Did I mention I get about 15-20mbit?  :Wink:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Noo!! I reached my download limit!  I have to surf at 28k!!*


  :Confused:

----------


## parksie

Some cable/whatever providers give you an allocation which you get fast, then after that you go slowly the rest of the month.

----------


## rinoaheartilly

hey all

----------


## parksie

Someone say something?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

no  :Confused:

----------


## parksie

Oh.

/goes back to sleep

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Good idea  :Smilie:  I'm off now, only came on to pm Rhi  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

I can't get on NX  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

:Frown:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Stoopid college  :Frown:  Can't get on tailfeathers either

----------


## parksie

As A says, nyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Frown: 

*hug*

----------


## JCScoobyRS

Good morning all.  Say, where can I get those computer uptime statistical programs?  Thanks, Jeremy

----------


## parksie

www.tuxtime.dk has clients for those like in my sig.

Hmmm. That date's wrong, the client must have died again....it's onto 92 days now  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *As A says, nyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
> 
> *hug**


*mwah**hugs* I got a dress! At last  :Smilie:  Did some retail therapy yesterday  :Smilie:  My  feet are killing now though  :Frown:  Oh well, it was worth it  :Smilie:  How are you today babe?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*gives Vicky foot massage*

----------


## parksie

Woohoo!  :Big Grin: 

I'm ok -- not coughing as much as I was, gonna watch the rest of the Exorcist soon, I think  :Smilie: 

How's you other than the feet? ({)

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> **gives Vicky foot massage**


oooh, that's lovely Bonker, thank you! 

Glad you're better *mwah*

Not too bad, just the normal aches, my jaw's a lot better  :Smilie:  Had my next appt for the specialist too, getting the results back, so they'll know what to give me  :Smilie:  I'm enjoying being back in college right now, even though they're messing my courses around. Spent all day in the madhouse (student services), no lectures  :Smilie:  Trying to sort out the next meeting  :Smilie:  I'm stuck here until 5, can't get a lift  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *oooh, that's lovely Bonker, thank you! 
> 
> Glad you're better *mwah*
> 
> Not too bad, just the normal aches, my jaw's a lot better  Had my next appt for the specialist too, getting the results back, so they'll know what to give me  I'm enjoying being back in college right now, even though they're messing my courses around. Spent all day in the madhouse (student services), no lectures  Trying to sort out the next meeting  I'm stuck here until 5, can't get a lift *


Hope your feeling better.

----------


## rinoaheartilly

A little better today, thank you! *mwah*

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *A little better today, thank you! *mwah**


Awww thanx Vicky *blush* :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Would you like a bushman in your trumpet?

----------


## scr0p

aha, this post owns ~

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Would you like a bushman in your trumpet?*


No thanx :Stick Out Tongue: 





> aha, this post owns ~


Duh :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## duc

think about ****

----------


## HAVocINCARNATE29

hmmm

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by scr0p_ 
> *aha, this post owns ~*


pwnage  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Soloman likes a shandy!

----------


## Pc_Madness

Howdy

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Howdy*


I figured out the problem with my account on lockX :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

lol.  What happened?  Were the monkeys stuck in the wiring box again?  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *lol.  What happened?  Were the monkeys stuck in the wiring box again? *


Nah I just deleted the cookies that solved the problem.

----------


## Pc_Madness

Aah... cool.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Aah... cool.  *


Yeah I checked the admin just to make sure that nothing had been lost :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Yeah I checked the admin just to make sure that nothing had been lost*


Cool.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Cool.  *


 :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Pc_Madness

:Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Embarrassment:

----------


## parksie

Meh.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Bumpty dumpty

----------


## Bonker Gudd

:Mad:  Slackers!

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Hi Bonker *mwah* How's things?

----------


## gravyboy

Hello VBF Postrace!!!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hello Matt, Vicky and all the rest of my fans in VB land!

:frozen mermaid:

----------


## parksie

:yummm:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Hello Matt, Vicky and all the rest of my fans in VB land!
> 
> :frozen mermaid:*


Can I have your autograph? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Can I have your autograph?*


No.  He doesn't want/need another stalker...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *No.  He doesn't want/need another stalker... *


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Greetings from Neptune!

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Greetings from Neptune!*


Hows the weather there?

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Hows the weather there?*



Hot...  :Smilie: 


End of school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HaxSoft

I read this thread.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Hot... 
> 
> 
> End of school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I've got six days (2 weeks) left of school.

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Hello Matt, Vicky and all the rest of my fans in VB land!
> 
> :frozen mermaid:*


Whoo, it's Bonker!  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

/me sits down

----------


## Nightwalker83

dadadadadadadadadadadadada

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by HaxSoft_ 
> *I read this thread.*


Don't worry, they have places for people like u who have your kind of problems...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Can anyone tell me what the latest version of MSN Messenger is?  I let my cousin on my comp, and now its all different.  I have version 5...

----------


## parksie

Isn't it 8 or something?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Fat gerbil  :Mad:

----------


## Pc_Madness

I wonder what those taste like...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Can anyone tell me what the latest version of MSN Messenger is?  I let my cousin on my comp, and now its all different.  I have version 5...*


Version 5? Is that out?

----------


## H-Zence

Wow. This is the single longest thread I have ever seen. I mean I post at Star Wars forums that use uBB too, but the longest thread I've ever seen there is 3000 replies.

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Version 5? Is that out?*


Apparently...  :Confused:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by H-Zence_ 
> *Wow. This is the single longest thread I have ever seen. I mean I post at Star Wars forums that use uBB too, but the longest thread I've ever seen there is 3000 replies.*


Yeah... its gotta be one of the longest threads around... it screws the vBulletin software as well actually...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Yeah... its gotta be one of the longest threads around... it screws the vBulletin software as well actually...*


Blame Cyber Surfer :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

He wanted to delete this thread acouple of months back...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *He wanted to delete this thread acouple of months back...*


 :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## H-Zence

That's insane.

Insane in the membrane.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by H-Zence_ 
> *That's insane.
> 
> Insane in the membrane.*


What this thread?

----------


## Pc_Madness

No... hes talking about u.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *No... hes talking about u.   *


 :Confused:  you've lost me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cromicus

This thread.... is two years old.

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Evening all

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Evening all*


Boo

----------


## Pc_Madness

Thats a man's head.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Thats a man's head.*


Yeah that was in the boot in the car :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Yeah that was in the boot in the car*


Really? I didn't know that...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Really? I didn't know that...*


I put it there  :EEK!:  some one must have move it :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Someone must have got the munchies.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Someone must have got the munchies. *


Bonker :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Boo*


Argh! Don't sneak up on me like that!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hiya Vicky!  :Cool:

----------


## parksie

La la la  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Hey Bonker, hey Mike  :Smilie:  How are you two lovelies today? *mwah*

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I feel a lot better than yesterday  :Embarrassment:  I think I poisoned myself on Saturday.

Just waiting for a 10GB file to arrive... 

How's my welsh babe?

----------


## parksie

I'm ok. Have far too much work to do though, oops  :Big Grin: 

How're you?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *I feel a lot better than yesterday  I think I poisoned myself on Saturday.
> 
> Just waiting for a 10GB file to arrive... 
> 
> How's my welsh babe?*


I'm glad you're feeling better *mwah* Think I did the same myself, made friends with a bottle or two of wine the other night, and I've been sick ever since. Asked for it really  :Frown:  But I think I deserved a little bit of pampering after the week I've had. Not to bad other than feeling sick  :Smilie:  A lot better ache wise  :Smilie:  Trying some new painkillers  :Smilie: 

Know the feeling Mike! *mwah*
BTW, apologies for the long gaps between replies, working in Lin's room, it's hectic here today!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

All I had on Saturday was 5 ciders and a couple of double gins  :Embarrassment: 

I think it helps if you drink a load of water before you go to bed  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Glad you're not feeling too bad today :mwah:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Whoo, a kiss from Bonker! Well that's made my day  :Big Grin: 

It was tuesday night actually, about 4am I finished, hehe. I slept all day wednesday, woke up with a hangover, was sick then for the rest of the week  :Frown:  Managed to keep my breakfast down today though. My fault, shouldn't have been drinking, not alone anyway, hehe. Been reading through my trillian logs  :EEK!:  Was really pished. Hehe.

----------


## parksie

I thought you didn't drink at all  :Confused: 

Oh well, not important, makes me ill too  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

I do now and again.. not aften, think the last one I had 'fore that was something like january I think. Just really needed something the other night..been one of those weeks really  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

Seems like it *mwah*

Anyway, at least you're talking, better than a heap on the floor (oooops..........)  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

*hugs* thanks cariad *mwah*

----------


## Pc_Madness

Howdy

----------


## parksie

Morning.

----------


## Pc_Madness

Gunna be a nice day today, 35ºc....  :Big Grin:

----------


## SeaHag

really bored?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

no...

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *no...*


Thats what I was thinking....  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Argh! Don't sneak up on me like that!
> 
> *


Sorry (hugs)

How are you?

----------


## Nightwalker83

Ribbit ribbit ribbit burp :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Sorry (hugs)
> 
> How are you?*


*hugs* Feeling a lot better this morning, thank you  :Smilie:  And you?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> **hugs* Feeling a lot better this morning, thank you  And you?*


I'm good *hugs* :Smilie:   I have one & half weeks left of school :Smilie:

----------


## Jack Daniels

:Smilie:  I have no weeks, Thursday is my last exam and im done  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Lucky Sod  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'm stuck here for antoher few weeks  :Frown:

----------


## Jack Daniels

:Smilie:  how do you do maam? sorry was trying to figure out some javascript  :Frown:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

How are you babe? I'm a lot better thank you *mwah*

----------


## Jack Daniels

Im good, just cruising n chilling (H)  :Smilie: ... thats bout it though lol.

good that your good though.  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Hehe  :Smilie:  Will be online in about half hour, just waiting for my lift now  :Smilie:

----------


## vbNeo

cfxcv

----------


## rinoaheartilly

:Confused:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

:EEK!:   :Confused:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

:violate:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Hey Mike, hey Bonker, how are my top two guys today? *mwah*

----------


## parksie

Not too bad *slurp*  :Smilie:  How's ya?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Better, thank you *mwah* Sorry I vanished last night, went to think, but changed my mind, and went to bed instead.

----------


## parksie

I ended up getting sidetracked trying to track down my dive log anyway. Found it though  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

good  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I'm having a bad cheeseboard  :Embarrassment:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

you're not the only one  :Frown:

----------


## Pc_Madness

:Frown:  My Networking Exam is today... gunna fail real good...  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

don't be silly, you'll be fine! *huggles* good luck!

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Frown:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Confused:   :EEK!:   :Mad:   :Cool:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

:Frown:

----------


## Jack Daniels

Heyo... Anything to do with the geek thing? I just read that thread lol.

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Hey babe.


What about the geek thing?



 :Frown:

----------


## Jack Daniels

:Smilie:  :EEK!:  :Smilie:  :EEK!:  :Smilie:  :EEK!:  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

:Confused: 


 :Frown:

----------


## Jack Daniels

I dunno, I posted that b4 you told me anything, he must be crazy  :Confused:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

:Confused:

----------


## Jack Daniels

Told you he's crazy :Paranoid:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> **


Smiley face 4 u  :Smilie:  Cheer up Vicky :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Sowwy, just lost a baby  :Frown:

----------


## parksie

:Frown: 

One of the ones with the problem caused by that guy?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

What do you mean cariad? BTW, 'fore anyone else worries, I meant one of my birdies has died, k? How are you today Mike? *mwah*

----------


## parksie

From the inbreeding and all that. *mwah* I'm ok thanks  :Smilie:  Got up a bit late so my tutor had a go at me in my tutorial  :Big Grin: 

Found a submission sheet in my pigeon hole for some work that needs to be handed in on Monday. I have no bloody idea what the essay is on, lol. Nobody's said anything  :Stick Out Tongue: 

You got anything to cheer you up today?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

I'm not sure, I haven't checked the ring yet. I was running lte, so didn't have much time to sort the poor cariad out. I'm waiting for my lift, gonna go home, sort him out, sleep for a bit I think, and then I'm havign a girlie night in with my cousin and some friends  :Smilie:  should cheer me up a bit  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Yay for cheering Vicky up!  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

just got home, he's still alive, poor bugger's struggling to breathe  :Frown:  We thought he'd gone, but whne I got home he was trying to fly..nursing my sweetheart now  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *just got home, he's still alive, poor bugger's struggling to breathe  We thought he'd gone, but whne I got home he was trying to fly..nursing my sweetheart now *


One of your birds?

We had a bird die yesterday :Frown:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *don't be silly, you'll be fine! *huggles* good luck!*



 :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> **


 :Big Grin:  That's what you should be doing :Smilie:   Like Vicky said:



> don't be silly, you'll be fine! *huggles* good luck!


There is nothing bad about failing a test or exam at least you tried to get a good grade.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Greetings, I'm a feathered fish-dentist  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

lo bonky

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hey babe  :Big Grin: 

I'm training Michael Douglas to fetch me bricks  :Cool:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

that's nice  :Smilie: 

how are you cariad?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I'm floating on the ceiling, such a nice may to relieve yourself after work  :Stick Out Tongue: 

You alright?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Sounds nice, wish I could join you.


I'm not really sure right now. A little spaced out. I'm on another level tonight. Just letting everything that's happened sink in. The past few months..it's like it's all been happening to somebody else, I've just been sitting back and watching..I don't know, I'm not making sense

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> * That's what you should be doing  Like Vicky said:
> 
> 
> There is nothing bad about failing a test or exam at least you tried to get a good grade.*


Yeah... but sometimes "trying" isn't good enough...


"Do, or do not, there is no true"   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Greetings, I'm a feathered fish-dentist *


Fish with feathers :Stick Out Tongue:  I can't picture it :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Fish with feathers I can't picture it*


I can, it'd look like,

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *I can, it'd look like,
> 
> *


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> **



Hey.. it was the closest picture that I could find...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Hey.. it was the closest picture that I could find...*


Stole it you mean :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Stole it you mean*



Well Vick stole it before me, so its alright to steal stolen goods.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Well Vick stole it before me, so its alright to steal stolen goods. *


Give it back to Vicky she saw it first :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Fine then..


 


Mine!   :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Fish with feathers I can't picture it*


Fish with feathers...mmm...tasty

----------


## rinoaheartilly

I didn't steal it  :Stick Out Tongue:  I have a right to use it cos I used to have a blue zafara, who's now purple  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *I didn't steal it  I have a right to use it cos I used to have a blue zafara, who's now purple *



Thats what they all say... take her away boys...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

oooh, boys? :9 sounds like fun  :Wink:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *oooh, boys? :9 sounds like fun *


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Q_Me

and I'm one of those boys.  I shall now place you under house arest...MY HOUSE!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Q_Me_ 
> *and I'm one of those boys.  I shall now place you under house arest...MY HOUSE! *


Put it back in your pants Q_Me  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Sorry to leave you hanging guys  :Wink: 

but I'm off to bed now, it's 2am here and I'm knackered.

Nighty night all


*mwah*

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Sorry to leave you hanging guys 
> 
> but I'm off to bed now, it's 2am here and I'm knackered.
> 
> Nighty night all
> 
> 
> *mwah**


Nite  :Smilie:

----------


## Q_Me

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Sorry to leave you hanging guys 
> 
> but I'm off to bed now, it's 2am here and I'm knackered.
> 
> Nighty night all
> 
> 
> *mwah**


Can I come too?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Do you snore? Can you get me a hot water bottle? I can't be arsed to walk to the bathroom to fill mine  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Q_Me

I think I need to handcuff you to the bed. and pour all that warm water on you.

sry... Testosturone kicked in.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Fine then..
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Mine!  *


Please don't eat my ear :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Fish with feathers...mmm...tasty*


Dragon tastes nice :Wink:

----------


## chenko

oooooo aint posted here for ages


I wonder when my old un will be sorted  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Frown:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> _Originally posted by chenko2_ 
> *I wonder when my old un will be sorted  *


 I asked plenderj to sort it out, but he ignored me  :Frown: 

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...threadid=90227

----------


## chenko

Yea i remeber, thanks

Ive emailed him now, hopefully the Irish git will help  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

afternoon all  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *afternoon all *


Guten Morgen

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hello my fishy friend  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Hello my fishy friend *


No fish hear only one very sexy dragonette and a thief :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I am not a thief or a dragon, you must go elsewhere for your pleasure  :Frown:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Hey Bonker, how are you babe? Didn't know you were in cardiff, whatcha doing there? Work I presume. Fancy popping down to Llanelli sometime?  :Wink:  Hehe  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Hey you two sweeties  :Smilie:  How's it going?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Hey Mike *mwah* Not too bad, can't get this makeup off, my feet hate me for walking so far today, and I'm half asleep. Not a bad day  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hey Vicky!

I've just finished in Cardiff, I'd have zoomed over to Llanelli if you'd asked  :Wink:  

I'm going to the big smoke next  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *I am not a thief or a dragon, you must go elsewhere for your pleasure *


Not you big ears :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vicky is the dragonette

I am the thief

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Hey Vicky!
> 
> I've just finished in Cardiff, I'd have zoomed over to Llanelli if you'd asked  
> 
> I'm going to the big smoke next *


You mean I missed you? DAMN!  :Frown:  Maybe you could next time you're over this way  :Smilie:  Maybe we could call Nic and Rhi and make a day of it  :Cool:  

Big smoke?  :Confused:

----------


## parksie

Vicky: *mwah* As long as you had fun, nothing else matters  :Smilie: 

Bonker: London? Have fun on the underground, destined to be totally buggered if this isn't sorted by next week...

NW: /me steals your boots

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Not you big ears
> 
> Vicky is the dragonette
> 
> I am the thief*


Hey! Quit it with the name calling! He's got lovely ears, all soft and velvety  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Yeah  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Hey! Quit it with the name calling! He's got lovely ears, all soft and velvety *


Sorry babe :Embarrassment:  How are you anyway?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

You're right, and I did indeedy  :Smilie:  When we get the photos, I'll post them  :Smilie:  Hehe, Jim was dressed up, was meant to look like brandon lee from the crow..but didn't really..he looked great though, gwylim dressed up in his wife's welsh lady costume, (getting kinda worried, he looked really at home in it...), Jim made me wear a bright blue, waist length wig to go with the "goth" theme, we made over £200 in an hour  :Cool:  Problem is, I'm the one left counting it up at the end. Oh well, it's worth it  :Smilie:  Had a brilliant time  :Smilie:  How's your day been babe? *mwah*

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Better  :Smilie:  Looking forward to tomorow night  :Big Grin:  Just tired, can't be arsed to shut down though  :Wink:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *You're right, and I did indeedy  When we get the photos, I'll post them  Hehe, Jim was dressed up, was meant to look like brandon lee from the crow..but didn't really..he looked great though, gwylim dressed up in his wife's welsh lady costume, (getting kinda worried, he looked really at home in it...), Jim made me wear a bright blue, waist length wig to go with the "goth" theme, we made over £200 in an hour  Problem is, I'm the one left counting it up at the end. Oh well, it's worth it  Had a brilliant time  How's your day been babe? *mwah**


I'm ok last week of school next week :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

I'm supposed to be asleep, I think. Get to see A today though, she's coming up to see me  :Smilie: 

I have an essay to do for Monday, oops  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> NW: /me steals your boots


You can have them I bought a new pair yesterday anyway :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

NW, I was talking to my Duckie  :Wink: 

Yey for you! Give her my love  :Smilie:  Have fun! Anything special planned? Essay for what? I think I'm homework free this weekend *touch wood* not sure though.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> NW, I was talking to my Duckie


Ok sorry it's just you didn't quote him and I thought you were talking to me because post was b4 yours :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Huh?  :Confused:  

20 years since I was at school  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Huh?  
> 
> 20 years since I was at school *


 :Confused:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Huh?  
> 
> 20 years since I was at school *


 :Confused: 

*mwah*

----------


## parksie

You're such a codger, Bonky  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

He's not  :Stick Out Tongue:  He's a cutie  :Wink:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

What?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *You're such a codger, Bonky *


Something fishy is going on :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

I don't know, what?

This is like having a 'conversation' with Leo, lol

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *I don't know, what?
> 
> This is like having a 'conversation' with Leo, lol*


Now I'm really  :Confused:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Mid-life crisis  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Mid-life crisis *


Don't worry be happy :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Now I'm really  *


Leo - chatterbot  :Smilie: 




> You: Hello Leo.
> Leo: Goodnight leo.
> 
> You: Hello Leo.
> Leo: Goodnight leo.
> 
> You: Hello.
> Leo: Hello.
> 
> ...


After a few minutes you feel like banging your head against the wall.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Leo - chatterbot 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes you feel like banging your head against the wall.*


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

I'm knackered, I'm off to bed now, nighty night all *mwah*

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *I'm knackered, I'm off to bed now, nighty night all *mwah**


Night Vicky I hope all don't have sleepless night :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I'll dream of you Vicky  :Embarrassment: bcessive freak:



 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *I'll dream of you Vicky bcessive freak:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww, hehe *mwah* don't think you want nightmares though.

Nighty night cariad *mwah*

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *I'll dream of you Vicky bcessive freak:
> 
> 
> 
> *


You freakish animal :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Sleep tight babe  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Sleep tight babe *


C what you've done you've given hear nightmares :Stick Out Tongue:  It's going take me the next ten minutes to get her back to sleep :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## H-Zence

Wenn ich weis was du weist und du weist was ich weis dann weis ich was du weist und du weist was ich weis.

We had to learn that in German class... :Big Grin:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *C what you've done you've given hear nightmares It's going take me the next ten minutes to get her back to sleep*



....















 :Wink:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was that for?

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *What was that for?*


I was feeling claustrophobic (sp?)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *I was feeling claustrophobic (sp?) *


Don't you mean sarcastic :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Don't you mean sarcastic*


No,  seasick.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## H-Zence

No, cheesestick.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *No,  seasick.  *


We weren't on a boat :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *We weren't on a boat*


We were 2!! U were just 2 airsick to remember.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *We were 2!! U were just 2 airsick to remember.  *


Vicky wanted to fly :Stick Out Tongue:  I had to go with her :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Vicky wanted to fly I had to go with her*


I thought we were on a boat?  :Confused:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *I thought we were on a boat? *


Yeah but I was answering this:



> We were 2!! U were just 2 airsick to remember.

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Yeah but I was answering this:*


You can get airsick on boat!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *You can get airsick on boat!! *


Yeah Vicky was piggy backing the the boat and I was in it :Stick Out Tongue: 

I near threw  up all over Vicky but I soon knew I did a bad thing because I have a burn make down my left side and I am missing a few limbs :Frown:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Yeah Vicky was piggy backing the the boat and I was in it
> 
> I near threw  up all over Vicky but I soon knew I did a bad thing because I have a burn make down my left side and I am missing a few limbs*


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> **


Vicky sure gave me a big burn  :Frown:   (stupid dragon)

----------


## Pc_Madness

How do u take a good quality pic of your desktop, while keeping the file size down?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *How do u take a good quality pic of your desktop, while keeping the file size down?*


1. Go to your desktop and while there press "Printt screen SysRq" on the keyboard.

2. Goto paint paste the image then save it as a jpg or jpeg.

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *1. Go to your desktop and while there press "Printt screen SysRq" on the keyboard.
> 
> 2. Goto paint paste the image then save it as a jpg or jpeg.*



 :Frown: 

Thats what I do.... grr, hum bug...  :Mad:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *
> 
> Thats what I do.... grr, hum bug... *


Just do one and post it so I can see :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

What exactly do u want 2 see? :Confused:  





 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

"The file u have tried to attach is to big."

Its about 128k or something...  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *"The file u have tried to attach is to big."
> 
> Its about 128k or something... *


Make sure it's saved as jpeg :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Indeed, it is saved as a Jpeg.  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Indeed, it is saved as a Jpeg. *


What is the height and width of the image?

----------


## Pc_Madness

1000 X 700, give or change a few.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *1000 X 700, give or change a few. *


Your desktop?

Mine's only 800 * 600

----------


## Pc_Madness

I'll resize it to that then...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *I'll resize it to that then...*


It covers the whole desktop :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Phew... got lost on the way here..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Phew... got lost on the way here.. *


Still looks ****e  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Still looks ****e *


It looks fine :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *It looks fine*


Well... it looks ****e on my comp then!  :Mad:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Well... it looks ****e on my comp then! *


If you don't like the image on your desktop change it :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

:Big Grin:  


I figured out why it looked so bad on my comp....

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> I figured out why it looked so bad on my comp....*


Oh :Confused:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Oh*



 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> **


What was the problem with the image size?

----------


## Pc_Madness

It looked crap cause IE was doing its "squeeze the pic so that it fits inside the window thing...", and for some reason, I failed to realise this....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *It looked crap cause IE was doing its "squeeze the pic so that it fits inside the window thing...", and for some reason, I failed to realise this.... *


Oh ok :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Vicky sure gave me a big burn   (stupid dragon)*


 It was your own fault!

----------


## duc

i hate u! 
me!
sup?
shut up!
love ya  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> * It was your own fault! *


I know :Frown:  Do you think you could ever forgive me babe?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

alright then, but just this once

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *alright then, but just this once*


 :Smilie:  How are you today?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by H-Zence_ 
> *Wenn ich weis was du weist und du weist was ich weis dann weis ich was du weist und du weist was ich weis.
> 
> We had to learn that in German class...*


Recht  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> * How are you today?*


Knackered from dancing so much, I can't hear anything, just got back from the St Mike's ball  :Smilie:  brilliant  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Knackered from dancing so much, I can't hear anything, just got back from the St Mike's ball  brilliant *


Do you know sign language?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

no, hehe. I was good, didn't have a single drink, but rhiannon was pissed outta her brains coming back, LOL

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *no, hehe. I was good, didn't have a single drink, but rhiannon was pissed outta her brains coming back, LOL*


 :Big Grin:  You don't like drinking anyway :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

I think I have twice in the past year. I enjoy it, but I'm really sick after  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *I think I have twice in the past year. I enjoy it, but I'm really sick after *


Take it easy :Smilie:  You don't want to sick :Frown:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*growl*

----------


## rinoaheartilly

hey sweetie *mwah*

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> **growl**


What did I do  :Confused:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *hey sweetie *mwah**


What he do to deserve that?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

he's my bonky, he always gets a kiss  :Smilie:

----------


## Nitz

I like to cry in my sleep at night

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *he's my bonky, he always gets a kiss *


So you got a duckie, a bonky, a ghost what else?

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Embarrassment:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

a prince  :Smilie:  a pixie  :Smilie:  a funkeh munkeh  :Smilie:  the list goes on!

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *a prince  a pixie  a funkeh munkeh  the list goes on!*


You a very popular dragonette that's why :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Yoo Hoo Vicky!!!

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *You a very popular dragonette that's why*


I'm not, I'm just me.


Hey bonker, how was your day lovely? *hug*

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Yoo Hoo Vicky!!!*


Think she left?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Think she left?*


I think she did.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *I'm not, I'm just me.
> 
> 
> Hey bonker, how was your day lovely? *hug**


I'll still like you no matter what you are :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *I'll still like you no matter what you are*


aww, sweetie *mwah*

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Yeah whatever  :Embarrassment:  

I've been to watch Yeovil in the FA Cup and now I'm here, ready for some action (not)  :Frown:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

you ok babe? *mwah* think I'll be heading off soon, knackered!

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *aww, sweetie *mwah**


You're a nice person to talk to after all :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

after all what?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Yeah whatever  
> 
> I've been to watch Yeovil in the FA Cup and now I'm here, ready for some action (not) *


Cheer up  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I'm going to strip off naked and run around in Turkey  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *I'm going to strip off naked and run around in Turkey *


I'm sure the turks would love that :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *I'm going to strip off naked and run around in Turkey *


Ooh, sounds like fun, can I come and watch?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Ooh, sounds like fun, can I come and watch?*


Your not going to join him?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Ooh, sounds like fun, can I come and watch?*


 You can come and resite poetery while I eat a dustbin  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

I would, but I'd give people nightmares, they'd be begging me to put some clothes on

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *You can come and resite poetery while I eat a dustbin *


would you like pepper with that?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I shall cover you in rice  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

That's alright then  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *I would, but I'd give people nightmares, they'd be begging me to put some clothes on*


 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Frown:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

what? it's true  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *what? it's true *


  :Confused:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

I forgot my frog  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *I forgot my frog *


I got one do you want me to send it up for you?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

please do not remove your wig until the radish has come to a complete stop.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *please do not remove your wig until the radish has come to a complete stop.*


How did you know I was bald?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I have a radish in my underpants  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *I have a radish in my underpants *


 :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Well that's just brilliant  :Mad:  The donut's stalled again  :Mad:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Maybe it needs some cream :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Don't be stupid, everyone knows that cream will clog up the de-ricing system, and then we'll be in a real pickle

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Don't be stupid, everyone knows that cream will clog up the de-ricing system, and then we'll be in a real pickle*


I'll fix it :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Big Grin:

----------


## skald2k

lol, nice pic.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by skald2k_ 
> *lol, nice pic.*


That damn frog wants to get his face  on everything  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> **



Is that a picture of you, or the frog which must have been given some weird X-Ray treatment while it was being sent to Vick, or a combination of the two?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Is that a picture of you, or the frog which must have been given some weird X-Ray treatment while it was being sent to Vick, or a combination of the two?*


Both :Stick Out Tongue:  That's what it would  look like 50 years from now :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## duc

im bored pe0ples

----------


## rinoaheartilly

wha?  :Confused:

----------


## parksie

I dunno.

----------


## rinoaheartilly

evening duckie dear, how are you? *mwah*

----------


## parksie

/turns round slowly

What was that? I dunno....meh......brain frozen. Got to sleep at about 3 then got woken up at half six by A coughing down my ear  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Just reading through my report, hopefully it won't be too bad. One of my kitchen-mates is letting me use his printer since I don't have one and it's got to be handed in tomorrow morning  :Smilie: 


How're you? *slurp*

----------


## Pc_Madness

Just finished my last exam... and I feel like someone... who just finished their last exam I guess...  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> */turns round slowly
> 
> What was that? I dunno....meh......brain frozen. Got to sleep at about 3 then got woken up at half six by A coughing down my ear 
> 
> Just reading through my report, hopefully it won't be too bad. One of my kitchen-mates is letting me use his printer since I don't have one and it's got to be handed in tomorrow morning 
> 
> 
> How're you? *slurp**


Aww, did you two have fun? Don't worry about your report, bet it's fine  :Smilie:  

*mwah* to you. I'm knackered and achy  :Frown:  My jaw's bad again, making my head spin  :Frown:  I have two essays left 'fore I can get some sleep  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Hi all :Smilie:

----------


## JungleMan

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> **


Nice Photoshop work bud  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Jungle-Man_ 
> *Nice Photoshop work bud *


I did it in paint but that's ok :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> *mwah* to you. I'm knackered and achy  My jaw's bad again, making my head spin  I have two essays left 'fore I can get some sleep


*HUGS*  I hope you feel better soon babe :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*crackle*

----------


## Pc_Madness

Mmmm, bangers and mash.

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Afternoon all  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Evening, heron!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hey you  :Embarrassment:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Hey Mike  how's things? Hey Bonky how are you today?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I'm afraid I'm in a sour mood  :Frown:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

What's wrong babe?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Just work combined with the after-effects of the weekend.

Never get a job!

----------


## Q_Me

Guess who's back... ME! :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Just work combined with the after-effects of the weekend.
> 
> Never get a job!*


Aww *cuddles* I don't intend to!

----------


## john tindell

> _Originally posted by Q_Me_ 
> *Guess who's back... ME!*


whered you go...? it wasnt *OutSide!*

----------


## Q_Me

> _Originally posted by john tindell_ 
> *whered you go...? it wasnt OutSide!*



*Sniff*  :Frown:  my computer died finally it had a good life over the 3 years we had together and now.. now.. now it's gone. WAHHHHHHHHH  :Frown:  :Frown: 

I need closure. *sniff*

1 computer down 3 to go. *sniff*  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Hey Mike  how's things? Hey Bonky how are you today?*


You can't have them both :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *You can't have them both*


says who?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *says who?*


 :Stick Out Tongue:  You want me aswell?

----------


## Nightwalker83



----------


## Nightwalker83



----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Q_Me_ 
> **Sniff*  my computer died finally it had a good life over the 3 years we had together and now.. now.. now it's gone. WAHHHHHHHHH 
> 
> I need closure. *sniff*
> 
> 1 computer down 3 to go. *sniff* *


Only 3 years?  I have a Compaq which is like 7 years old... 4 of those from solid use...

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> **


I had 400mb (or so) of files, that took up 9 gig of disk space together (about 50 bytes per file average  :Big Grin: )

----------


## parksie

:Big Grin: 

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?postid=1161155

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> * You want me aswell?*


Don't get your hopes up.

----------


## H-Zence

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Don't get your hopes up.*


Don't listen to him.

Get your hopes up.

Do it.

Now.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Don't get your hopes up.*


 :Frown:

----------


## SmashX

After a long and hard days work it all comes together in these 2 words:   Moo moo!

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by SmashX_ 
> *After a long and hard days work it all comes together in these 2 words:   Moo moo!*


You had your hand up a cows rear :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Don't get your hopes up.*


Rejected!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Rejected!! *


 :Confused:

----------


## parksie

Ug.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Ug.*


Are you ok?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hello Children!

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> **


 :Confused:  

I had to post something...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Hello Children!*


Bonker... I do believe thats illegal...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Bonker... I do believe thats illegal...*


Priest alert :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Priest alert*


Duck and Cover!!!

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Duck and Cover!!!*


Duc and Cover are involve too :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Duc and Cover are involve too*


Remind me not to smoke what your smoking...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Remind me not to smoke what your smoking...*


I'll just take the weed back then :Big Grin:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *I'll just take the weed back then*


I know someone who tried to smoke a barbie doll once...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *I know someone who tried to smoke a barbie doll once...*


 :EEK!:  I saw a video clip where someone put a doll on the BBQ :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> * I saw a video clip where someone put a doll on the BBQ*


I saw a video clip on tv once...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *I saw a video clip on tv once...*


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> **


[Fart Smily]

----------


## Nightwalker83

*NW puts a peg on his nose*

----------


## Pc_Madness

Urgh... I want that quote from the Mummy... but I don't know how it goes, when the mummy finally gets killed, he says something about life beginning in death...

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> **NW puts a peg on his nose**


How rude!  If you don't like my body odour, u could atleast be polite.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *How rude!  If you don't like my body odour, u could atleast be polite.*


I'm not mr Polite :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *I'm not mr Polite*


That doesn't suprise me apple boy.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *That doesn't suprise me apple boy. *


What was that piggy :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *What was that piggy*


What Miss Piggy?



Oh... its been done.   :Big Grin: 


Wow, I'm being stupid in two threads at once... I'm better than my 586

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *What Miss Piggy?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... its been done.  
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm being stupid in two threads at once... I'm better than my 586*


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> **


What are u smilying at chubby?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *What are u smilying at chubby?*


Nude Fat chicks :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Nah I like the slim ones best.

----------


## Pc_Madness

Yes dear, I believe u.

I need food!! I'm on a "lack of food high"  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

hey all

----------


## Flustor

Hullooooo!! *waves*

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Lusty!!!! How are you girlie? Haven't seen you for ages! What's new? 


And just for you   :Wink:

----------


## Flustor

lol!!

I'm fine thanks Vickster!!  :Big Grin: 

Nothing really new in Lucyville, saving for Chrimbo... hoping I have money left over to add to my toolshed  :Cool: 

How about you?  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

Yay! Toolshed!  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Ooh, looking forward to christmas? Got any ideas for new toys?  :Wink: 

Better now I've seen you  :Smilie:  Got flu atm I think, my head's stuffy and my throat feels like it's been ripped up  :Frown:  Achy 'cos of the weather too  :Frown:  But too happy to care  :Smilie:   Making the most of my afternoon off college, which means lazing around, and keeping an eye on my brother, nothing hard, he's sat in front of the TV, watching roadrunner. I'm making the most of the peace. Mak's in the doghouse yet again, she bit me after pinching some of my lollipop  :Mad:  Greedy cow  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hehe  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Hey Mike *mwah* how's you babe?

----------


## Flustor

Well... if you haven't already got it, the Rabbit is a good start  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Roadrunner?  :Cool:  Excellent choice!

*Meep meep!*

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Tee hee, not yet, have been hinting to adam though...

Hehe, roadrunner's cool  :Big Grin:  Bugs has to be the best though  :Wink:

----------


## Flustor

I like Yosimetty Sam (woah! dodgy spelling alert!)

----------


## parksie

Yosemite Sam, after the US National Park  :Wink: 

Vicky: I'm ok thanks  :Smilie:  Just finished the code for my Java assignment. Was supposed to take 3 or 4 weeks. I just did it in an hour, including time for getting drinks, chatting on IRC, etc.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

He's cool too Lusty  :Big Grin: 

Yey Mike  :Big Grin:  *mwah*

----------


## Flustor

Daffy's pretty good too, v sarchy  :Cool:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  And sylvester and tweety!

----------


## Flustor

oh! I don't like Tweety! he's so smug! ... I'd love to see an episode where Sylvester eats him  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Yeah, that'd be cool  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Poor sylvester, he never wins anything  :Frown:

----------


## Flustor

I like Dangermouse too  :Cool:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Penfold  :Big Grin:  Oh 'eck

----------


## Flustor

did you ever see Count Duckula?

made by the same guys who did Dangermouse, v cool! There's a guy who works here who's exactly like Nanny  :Big Grin:

----------


## GingerNut

I love Count Duckula. Very funny cartoon.

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Flustor_ 
> *did you ever see Count Duckula?
> 
> made by the same guys who did Dangermouse, v cool! There's a guy who works here who's exactly like Nanny *


I just about remember Duckula, used to watc it when I was little, hehe. I'm sure I have an old video of it here somewhere, I'll hafta dig it out.

----------


## Flustor

Wow!! That's one old video!

I was watching a video last night (the Box of Delights - nothing to do with my toolshed  :Big Grin: ) and I noticed it was recorded in 1984  :EEK!: 

There was the news afterwards, the news reader had this terrible 80's dress on!  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

I have the two-video Box of Delights set. Very good stuff. Didn't like the book though :-/

----------


## GingerNut

I liked Chorlton and the Wheelies.

----------


## Flustor

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I have the two-video Box of Delights set. Very good stuff. Didn't like the book though :-/*


Cool  :Smilie: 

It's got a beautiful theme tune  :Cool: 

I don't remember Chorlton and the Wheelies  :Confused:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I have the two-video Box of Delights set. Very good stuff. Didn't like the book though :-/*


don't remember that  :Frown:

----------


## Flustor

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *don't remember that *


LOL! Just noticed the series was shown 6 months before you were born young lady!  :Wink: 

Wow! I have a video older than you! :woah!:

----------


## parksie

About a year *after* me then  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

LOL  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Hi all :Smilie:

----------


## SmashX

poke poke

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I had 400mb (or so) of files, that took up 9 gig of disk space together (about 50 bytes per file average )*


Yeah that 8.10GB was for one text file I had onb my computer :Smilie:

----------


## jmiller

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *I know someone who tried to smoke a barbie doll once...*


Yeah i know someone who crushed up Dem Bones and snorted them
he cried for an hour afterwards

----------


## Nightwalker83

> http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?postid=1161155


How big were those files?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

hey all

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*prrttt*

I can see you!  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *How big were those files?*


About 70 bytes each, on average  :Big Grin: 

Hey Vicky *slurp*

Yo Bonk  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

lo Bonky *mwah* hey Mike *mwah* how are my two top guys?

----------


## parksie

I have plenty of work to do  :Frown: 

But I have a long afternoon, so shouldn't be too bad. Just need to get down to it!

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Poor baby *cuddles* I have the whole afternoon free, so I'm gonna spend most of it lying here half asleep, trying to make buttons for dan  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hey Mike!

I'm just chilling in the Big Smoke, I'm not allowing work to get me down.

----------


## parksie

Vicky: Grrr....  :Wink:  Have fun though!

Bonky: Yay!  :Smilie:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Hey Mike!
> 
> I'm just chilling in the Big Smoke, I'm not allowing work to get me down.*


good for you *mwah*

*mwah* I finished them! At last! Tailfeathers has a new look for christmas, and dan needed buttons making to match  :Smilie:  I'm tired *yawns* I would head up to bed, but the kids'll be home soon  :Frown:

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Hmmm, so what's everyone doing now? How many of you lot are staying?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I'll be around still  :Cool: 

What's Tailfeathers, your site?

----------


## rinoaheartilly

I don't know whether to go or not, I was gonna leave a while ago, but then there was everything with Galah, there's special people here, including you, that I only ever see on here. I think I'll stay a little while longer and see how everything goes.

My site's Featherdust, and under construction, Tailfeathers, http://pub98.ezboard.com/bthecockati...smessageboard,  (belongs to Dan, a friend of mine  :Smilie:  It was originally just a forum for 'tiel lovers, called The Cockatiel Stop, then we merged with a budgie forum and we grew from there  :Smilie:  Dan bought http://www.tiels.info, and http://tailfeathersnetwork.com/ recently, tiels.info is a product review site, and tailfeathersnetwork is out home page. We've got a pet image gallery too, Tailfeathers is open to everyone  :Smilie:  I'd say Dan's done pretty well for a kid  :Smilie:  He's redone the forums, we've got a christmas theme, and he needed buttons making, so I thought I'd have a go  :Smilie:  I did another set a while ago. (We've had at least 4 makeovers in the last few months  :EEK!:  But they all look good  :Big Grin: )
Here's my buttons  :Smilie:  http://www.ranchoweb.com/public/?15800

----------


## rinoaheartilly

Well, it looks like I will be leaving. Sorry guys. Can't take any more of this. I'm sorry.

You know where to contact me if you feel the need to.
I'm sorry, bye
Vic
xxx

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Well, it looks like I will be leaving. Sorry guys. Can't take any more of this. I'm sorry.
> 
> You know where to contact me if you feel the need to.
> I'm sorry, bye
> Vic
> xxx
> *


You'll be missed Vicky :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *About 70 bytes each, on average 
> 
> Hey Vicky *slurp*
> 
> Yo Bonk *


Sh*t  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by rinoaheartilly_ 
> *Hmmm, so what's everyone doing now? How many of you lot are staying?*


Since when were the rats given the order to jump ship?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Since when were the rats given the order to jump ship?*


Dragonettes are suppose too be brave and lead the others in the group :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

WHATS GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *WHATS GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Read this

----------


## Pc_Madness

Urgh....I guess its not possible that the new owners will change their minds?

Has Karl Moore explained why he sold it?

Cause I emailed MarkSandler, and he put me in contact with Karl.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Urgh....I guess its not possible that the new owners will change their minds?
> 
> Has Karl Moore explained why he sold it?
> 
> Cause I emailed MarkSandler, and he put me in contact with Karl.*


 :Confused:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> **


  :Confused:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> **


What did Karl say?

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *What did Karl say?*


Thats what I was wondering, has Karl said anything yet? Cause he emailed me and I guess I can ask him questions....

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Thats what I was wondering, has Karl said anything yet? Cause he emailed me and I guess I can ask him questions....*


He hasn't said anything to me then again no one ever does :Frown:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *He hasn't said anything to me then again no one ever does*


lol

He hasn't posted anything?  As far as I can tell, the selling of VBF has all come out of the blue.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *lol
> 
> He hasn't posted anything?  As far as I can tell, the selling of VBF has all come out of the blue.*


I couldn't find anything about the take over

----------


## Pc_Madness

Ok... I'll ask him then.

Got any questions?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Ok... I'll ask him then.
> 
> Got any questions?*


Can't think of any at the moment.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Pump

----------


## Pc_Madness

Hehe, attack of the spam

Is there anyway to make a black background with out using an image on here?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Hehe, attack of the spam
> 
> Is there anyway to make a black background with out using an image on here?*


Just have black background?

----------


## Pc_Madness

Yeah...

I want it for my sig...

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

I don't think that will do the job somehow....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Should I double the amount spam that I own?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Should I double the amount spam that I own? *


1. Open the image in your avatar in paint
2. Cut the spam out
3. Fill the white patch in with black

----------


## Pc_Madness

Yeah... but what about for your sig?? (the thing at the bottom.....) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Yeah... but what about for your sig?? (the thing at the bottom.....)*


You want it in your sig?

----------


## Pc_Madness

As the background covering the whole thing.  But as I said, "without" using a graphic.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *As the background covering the whole thing.  But as I said, "without" using a graphic.*


I am not getting what you mean please explain it better :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Ok, the sig, (at the bottom) is a space.  I want to make it go black.  I don't want to use a picture, as that will probably get me in trouble, and then I'll have to go to the trouble of coping everything (the text and the spam man) onto the black background.

I don't think its possible...

----------


## Nightwalker83

Happy birthday to me :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Happy birthday to me*


Umm no!  Your a sad sod.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Umm no!  Your a sad sod..... *


Why because I'm another year older?

----------


## Athley

Making my contribution to this race....

----------


## Nightwalker83

Awww man I don't feel well :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Awww man I don't feel well :Frown:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*kick in nadgers*

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> **kick in nadgers**


Gee  thanx  now I will have to tell Vicky that you're picking on me :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

This is my leg

----------


## parksie

This is my spout.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Tea pot song :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Post 44556  :Mad:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Post 44557 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Still posting on here?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Still posting on here?*


Yep :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## siyan

every tenth person proceeding through the gates must swim backwards up the river  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Watch out for that rock :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Off with your beard!

----------


## Nightwalker83

Bonker,

Off with your ears :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NoteMe

I can't see what this thread is about.... :Confused:  just kidding....it's about cold fusion isn't it. You guys used Steganograph just to hide it for me....

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I go "hiss hiss" until I reach Japan  :Mad:

----------


## parksie

Will my butler be available to sell your lobster some Will Young CDs?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Probably, it depends upon how well your Liver is digested  :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

My liver has taken my spleen hostage!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You talk of pubic lobsters without chutney  :Frown:  

I leave you with one thought "Do not take Anne Diamond skating".

----------


## Nightwalker83

Bloody ants keep takingh my lunch :Mad:

----------


## Nightwalker83



----------


## chrismitchell

WOW this is the first time in a long time that i've actually managed to get into VBforums..... I kept on getting server errors.... 

Hello peeps  :Smilie:  just thought that I would say hi  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by chrismitchell_ 
> *WOW this is the first time in a long time that i've actually managed to get into VBforums..... I kept on getting server errors.... 
> 
> Hello peeps  just thought that I would say hi *


I wonder if the new mods/admin had anything to do with the problem :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## H-Zence



----------


## Nightwalker83

Very interesting :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Bump

----------


## Nightwalker83

Bump

----------


## Pc_Madness

Aaron has 1000 posts!! All hail Aaron!

I doubt that anyone will reply in here anymore...except me.. which is abit of a contradiction of my previous statement, but still...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Aaron has 1000 posts!! All hail Aaron!
> 
> I doubt that anyone will reply in here anymore...except me.. which is abit of a contradiction of my previous statement, but still...*


I just got bored :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pc_Madness

lol

Don't we all...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *lol
> 
> Don't we all...*


Yeah and I have played all the pc games a have got a number of times and it's getting boring play the same game over and over.

----------


## Pc_Madness

Yeah... I have 3 games... Age of Empires 2, Dynomite, and Minesweeper.

All of which are boring.  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Yeah... I have 3 games... Age of Empires 2, Dynomite, and Minesweeper.
> 
> All of which are boring. *


I was playing Baldur's Gate2, just finished it for the ninth time a few days ago.  I have Command & Conquer: RedAlert, Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun, Diablo, Anachachronox, War Craft: 1, 2 & 3, Star Craft, Betrayal at Krondor, Betrayal in Antara, Wolf3d, RTCW, Duke Nukem 3d, Doom 1 & 2, Quake 1, 2 and 3.

Played them all I have :Embarrassment:

----------


## poopyman67

Hey, Bonker Gudd, where did you get that [icture of the dog exterminator, did you make that yourself.  How did you think up something like that??  Its hilarious!

----------


## Pc_Madness

Your not playing Warcraft 1 are u??  :EEK!: 

Might I suggest playing Age of Empires, if u like RA and Warcraft.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Your not playing Warcraft 1 are u?? 
> 
> Might I suggest playing Age of Empires, if u like RA and Warcraft.*


No I'm not play Warcraft 1 it is just one of the many game I have that are floating around the place. Red Alert  gets very boring because I can on play single player (which I have done twice) or multi-player skermish (spelling). I might go on monday to the shop and see if they have any good game that I haven't played.

----------


## Pc_Madness

I think its spelled "skirmish.."

Well, if you get a game that I have, I'll give ya a game.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> _Originally posted by poopyman67_ 
> *Hey, Bonker Gudd, where did you get that [icture of the dog exterminator, did you make that yourself.  How did you think up something like that??  Its hilarious!*


I'm a hired hitman for Ronald McDonald  :Cool:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *I think its spelled "skirmish.."
> 
> Well, if you get a game that I have, I'll give ya a game. *


Ok I just hope I'll be able to play over the net because of anologx (or whatever it's called) we use on our network. It program blocks some of the ports os hackers can't hack your computer. I hope I will be able to play over the net because I am sick and tired of play skirmish missions  :Mad:

----------


## Nightwalker83

:EEK!:

----------


## cyborg

lol

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by cyborg_ 
> *lol*


 :Stick Out Tongue:  Yep

----------


## poopyman67

Interesting....  Noteme, your little monkey dude's rythm syncs almost perfectly with Eminem's Lose yourself. Check it out, he bobs up and down like hes listening to it!

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by poopyman67_ 
> *Interesting....  Noteme, your little monkey dude's rythm syncs almost perfectly with Eminem's Lose yourself. Check it out, he bobs up and down like hes listening to it!*


NoteMe should give his avatar a set of head phones :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CraZ

gee u guys are really bored sometimes :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Ja

----------


## Yonatan

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_


 That's horrendous.


Hi.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Did I miss anything in the past 2200 or so pages?
I can remember when this thread was started =) (See also: Page 11)

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Yonatan_ 
> *That's horrendous.
> 
> 
> Hi. 
> Did I miss anything in the past 2200 or so pages?
> I can remember when this thread was started =) (See also: Page 11)*


Yeah the forum got bought out and a few people left  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vbNeo

Are ppl still replying to this post !? LOL
Get on with your lives dudes, hehe

Cheers!

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by vbNeo_ 
> *Are ppl still replying to this post !? LOL
> Get on with your lives dudes, hehe
> 
> Cheers!*


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Yonatan

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> **


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Osnr

Hello.

----------


## Jack Daniels

:Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Big Grin:

----------


## Jack Daniels

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yonatan

:Mad:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Oh ok

----------


## Yonatan

Yeah, that's right.

----------


## Zach Elfers

Y

----------


## Zach Elfers

e

----------


## Zach Elfers

s

----------


## Zach Elfers

,

----------


## Zach Elfers

I

----------


## Zach Elfers

a

----------


## Zach Elfers

m

----------


## Zach Elfers

b

----------


## Zach Elfers

o

----------


## Zach Elfers

r

----------


## Zach Elfers

e

----------


## Zach Elfers

d

----------


## Yonatan

k

----------


## Nightwalker83

F

----------


## Nightwalker83

i

----------


## Nightwalker83

n

----------


## Nightwalker83

e

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yonatan

Hey! Stay on-topic!!!













 :Confused:

----------


## Nightwalker83

NEIN :Mad:

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yonatan

Deh! Moocow.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

DON'T HAVE A COW MAN :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yonatan

I'm eating a potato.
Are you?  :Confused:

----------


## Nightwalker83

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nightwalker83

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :Embarrassment:

----------


## Yonatan

Liar.  :Mad:

----------


## NoteMe

...no I'm not....

----------


## Yonatan

> *Don't lie you ****ing gay*

----------


## NoteMe

You dont have to say "FUKC" just because I'm Gay...

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I'm going to hide all the buttons  :Mad:

----------


## NoteMe

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *I'm going to hide all the buttons *


...Don't do that...BTW what buttons...

----------


## john tindell

> _Originally posted by NoteMe_ 
> *...Don't do that...BTW what buttons...*



Chocolate buttons  :Smilie:

----------


## NoteMe

Or the button between my girlfriend legs...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by NoteMe_ 
> *Or the button between my girlfriend legs...*


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Yonatan

Hmm... Guess your girlfriend should get a new sweater

----------


## NoteMe

> _Originally posted by Yonatan_ 
> *Hmm... Guess your girlfriend should get a new sweater*


I'm not sure if I understood that one, but it was probably a fun one...anyone want's to help me out here...

----------


## Yonatan

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by NoteMe_ 
> *I'm not sure if I understood that one, but it was probably a fun one...anyone want's to help me out here...*


Me thinks he misunderstood you :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NoteMe

Maybe he wasn't old enough to understand it.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Yonatan

hehe
No, I understood it

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ricmitch

*bump*

Found it.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Yonatan

Salubrious.

----------


## duc

wwwwaaaaaassssssssuuuuuuuuuppppppppp.

the pop in

----------


## duc

wwwwaaaaaassssssssuuuuuuuuuppppppppp.

the pop in

----------


## parksie

/me bumps again

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Post 44657 in yer face!

----------


## Yonatan

Moo.

----------


## NoteMe

OK..this thread is over....yes...go home and do nothing...it is over...the thread told me...it is over...g home and find a dead raccoon or something and do what you have to do...it's over....

----------


## Nightwalker83

********************

----------


## Bonker Gudd

F**K Y*U A*****E

----------


## NoteMe

Didn't I say this is over...When I say that things is over...it is over...So stop it...


By the way...I'm really angry now. I have been out all night on a fancy club and had so much fun. But when I was on my way out, someone had stolen my bag with me and my friends clothes and everything from the "checkroom"...I'm so angry. My jacket is only made in 10 copyes in the whole world. It's really expensive. I'm just glad that I remembered to tale out my PocketPc before I went to the club.... :Mad:

----------


## Nightwalker83

***IGOH?

----------


## NoteMe

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> ****IGOH?*


OK I'm getting sick and ill and not feeling so well....can you guys stop using this ****ed up abbreviations...can someone make we aword list with all of them, or just stop using them.....and BTW this thread is dead... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sundance Kid V2

Not dead ... yeat!!!

----------


## Pc_Madness

Its dead, face it.

Actually it was dead along time ago, but.. :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by NoteMe_ 
> *OK I'm getting sick and ill and not feeling so well....can you guys stop using this ****ed up abbreviations...can someone make we aword list with all of them, or just stop using them.....and BTW this thread is dead...*


What The Feck Is Going On Here?

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *What The Feck Is Going On Here?*


Wouldn't have a clue.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Wouldn't have a clue.*


Now that I think of it, who cares :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Now that I think of it, who cares*


Exactly.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> **


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

:Mad:

----------


## venerable bede

Wimpey woodler crongiod drimsbot dangleberry

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by venerable bede_ 
> *Wimpey woodler crongiod drimsbot dangleberry*


  :Confused:

----------


## NoteMe

dead dead dead dead.....you guys are getting sick of this place. Don't you understand that. You are all mental cases....nut heads...frowkle crackers....and much more that I can't thinnk of at the moment. dead dead dea....this thread is dead...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by NoteMe_ 
> *dead dead dead dead.....you guys are getting sick of this place. Don't you understand that. You are all mental cases....nut heads...frowkle crackers....and much more that I can't thinnk of at the moment. dead dead dea....this thread is dead...*


Yes I am getting sick of this.

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by NoteMe_ 
> *dead dead dead dead.....you guys are getting sick of this place. Don't you understand that. You are all mental cases....nut heads...frowkle crackers....and much more that I can't thinnk of at the moment. dead dead dea....this thread is dead...*


 :Confused:

----------


## NoteMe

Stop it....are you guys mocking me now..???

----------


## ricmitch

no...



(hhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahah...

aaaaahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahah)


seriously tho... no...

:roll:


 :Confused:

----------


## NoteMe

So now we have an other yellow fropping puppet around here, fooling around too...I' will make you go down with this thread....And noone will feel sorry for you... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ricmitch

sry but I'd been using Zippy from Rainbow since before you joined... under the username ricmitch_uk.. but that got deleted  :Frown:

----------


## NoteMe

> _Originally posted by ricmitch_ 
> *sry but I'd been using Zippy from Rainbow since before you joined... under the username ricmitch_uk.. but that got deleted *


Yeah yeah yeah that is what everyone says...you are not different from the others around here....traitors...and scumbags....I tell you dead dead dead...

----------


## DrDD

:Big Grin:

----------


## NoteMe

So now we have a new member trying to continue tis thread...but don't get folled by the others...this thread is too long...we have to end it here...dead I tell you dead...

----------


## ricmitch

The more u post about it being dead, the more we'll post just to spite you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NoteMe

I will spite you where it hurt (if you know what I meen)...BTW what do "Spite" meens...I have no ide, but I will spite you over and over again...dead dead dead...

----------


## duc

i

----------


## duc

shall

----------


## duc

post  :Embarrassment:

----------


## duc

so

----------


## duc

many :EEK!:

----------


## duc

posts

----------


## duc

that :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## duc

it

----------


## duc

takes

----------


## duc

up :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## duc

page  :Frown:

----------


## duc

after page

----------


## duc

after page

----------


## duc

after page :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Cool:   :Big Grin:   :EEK!:   :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Cool:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Frown:   :Wink:   :Mad:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:   :Frown:   :Smilie:   :Frown:   :Smilie:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Frown:   :Stick Out Tongue:  *after pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter page* after page

----------


## duc

after page                        after pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter page after page

----------


## duc

after page                        after pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter page after page


after page                        after pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter page after page


after page                        after pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter page after page


after page                        after pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter page after page


after page                        after pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter page after page


after page                        after pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter page after page


after page                        after pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter page after page


after page                        after pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter page after page

----------


## duc

after page                        after pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter pageafter page after page

 :Mad:

----------


## duc

rgrtearaert

----------


## duc

jargonjargonjargon

----------


## duc

jargonjargonjargonjargonjargon :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nightwalker83

DUC,

I hear by sentance you to death from the resurrecting old threads. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NoteMe

So lets kill duc in and bury him in this old thread...this thread is dead anyway.....

----------


## manavo11

Why should we kill duc? Isn't that the purpose of this thread???

----------


## NoteMe

There is no purpose with this thread..it is dead...and there is no purpose with death...

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Feel my onions!

----------


## duc

im

----------


## duc

not

----------


## duc

letting

----------


## duc

you

----------


## duc

end this thread! IT WILL LIVE FOREVER

----------


## manavo11

Don't give up duc...

----------


## duc

this is the thread that never ends

----------


## duc

it just goes on and on my friends

----------


## duc

some people started posting in it

----------


## duc

no matter how gay the idea was

----------


## duc

and we'll just keep on posting in it forever just because

----------


## duc

this is the thread that doesnt end

----------


## duc

forever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and everforever and ever and ever

----------


## duc

sing with me now!

go to  VBForums.com > General > Chit Chat > Post Race! 

then ya gotta post AWAY! 
 :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Mad:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:   :Frown:   :Smilie:   :Cool:   :EEK!:   :Confused:  


VB Code:
' i gotta pee

meefus

----------


## Nightwalker83

Duc Nukem 3d :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Sorry I couldn't find a duck in a microwave but I did find this.

----------


## ricmitch

at least I hope so  :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## duc

nice!

----------


## Pie Man

lol thats nice..  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smilie:   :EEK!:   :Mad:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pie Man

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  im bored :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chenko

Still going I see. Much much slower than it was a year and a bit ago  :Frown:

----------


## kedaman

am I smelling sheep?

----------


## chenko

Probaly not, my old account is still deaded as ever.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Maybe someone can ma ke a movie about this thread called "The Never Ending Thread". :Stick Out Tongue:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kedaman

this place isn't as alive as it used to be either. anyways LTNS, howsit going?

----------


## chenko

Same as ever really :/


you? dont talk much on msn any more  :Frown:

----------


## kedaman

I'm ok, just posting around here as I don't have much other things to do besides going to sleep

----------


## cyborg

i hate haaaang overs....

----------


## ricmitch

w000t chenko  :Smilie:

----------


## chenko

> _Originally posted by ricmitch_ 
> *w000t chenko *



Nup, chenko2. I get the same problem as you with my old account  :Frown:  many requests for it to be sorted and nothing  :Frown: 





> _Originally posted by kedaman_ 
> *I'm ok, just posting around here as I don't have much other things to do besides going to sleep*


Pretty much the same here :/

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Sorry I couldn't find a duck in a microwave but I did find this.*


You need to try harder  :Stick Out Tongue:  

http://www.glennzilla.com/3d/dieduckdie.avi

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *You need to try harder  
> 
> http://www.glennzilla.com/3d/dieduckdie.avi*


LOL :Embarrassment:

----------


## scsa20

rrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggghhhhhhhhtttttttttttt............ I missed something, didn't I

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by scsa20_ 
> *rrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggghhhhhhhhtttttttttttt............ I missed something, didn't I*


No Duc is always that lame.

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *No I am always that lame.*


I agree  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ricmitch



----------


## duc



----------


## wrack

I think moderator should delete this thread as its going to reduce performance of the server...and takes heaps of space...

But I will help it keep going...

Cheers...

----------


## sinha

Today only i have seen this thread..although i registered to this forum a year back..never been to chit chat section..loved it

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *I agree *


Haha quack  :Embarrassment:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Haha quack *


You've been yawning alot. go take a long nap  :Big Grin:

----------


## manavo11

I connot believe it!!!!! 10 days and no posts!!!!!

----------


## papacorn

plus0nemore

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *You've been yawning alot. go take a long nap *


Who are you? My mother?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tumblingdown

Whadayaknow, this thing is still on the go.





















Nice weather...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


td.

----------


## NoteMe

I have tried to avoid this thread for some time now, but now I have to tell you guys a serious word.....KILL KILL KILL DIE DIE DIE..NO more Post race... :Mad:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Who are you? My mother? *


Hey ya never know

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *Hey ya never know*


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Skill Jaan

Go To Lets Beat Post Race !!!!http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...&pagenumber=38 

 :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Skill Jaan

Go To Lets Beat Post Race !!!!http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...&pagenumber=38 

 :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## duc

never

----------


## duc

ever  :Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:   :EEK!:   :Confused:

----------


## duc

will you beat this thread

----------


## duc

**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFFv

----------


## duc

www.sniffum.com

100% Spam Free*


*as in the spam itself is free.

----------


## duc

ya know, ducks suck

----------


## duc

boom.

----------


## duc

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## duc

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## duc

blah blah   :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Mad:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## duc

wannaBE = ME

----------


## duc

|oo|
  V
  0



|oo|
  V
  0





|oo|
  V
  0



|oo|
  V
  0





|oo|
  V
  0 :Confused:

----------


## duc

:Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:   :EEK!:   :Confused:   :Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:   :EEK!:   :Confused:   :Smilie:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:   :EEK!:   :Confused:   :Smilie:  :

----------


## duc

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:   :EEK!:   :Confused:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> ***** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFF**** OFFv*


 :Mad:   :EEK!:   :Confused:

----------


## duc

:Frown:  

www.spam.com

----------


## manavo11

Back again ducky?

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by manavo11_ 
> *Back again ducky?*


no  :Embarrassment:

----------


## wrack

Doesn't the administrator thinks that this thread slows down the performance of the server...???

I might be wrong too...

Cheers...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *no *


Do you ever go beyond the front door of your house?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by wrack_ 
> *Doesn't the administrator thinks that this thread slows down the performance of the server...???
> 
> I might be wrong too...
> 
> Cheers...*


Yeah this thread is slowing the forums down.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Where the funk is Galah?  :Frown:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Do you ever go beyond the front door of your house?*


What would be the point, f |_| CK off

----------


## duc

i dont give a **** about the server

----------


## duc

in fact i dont give **** period. I am a talking slug pig monkey

----------


## duc

:Embarrassment:   et **** home  :Embarrassment:  

that was  :Embarrassment:   dumb :Embarrassment:  

yup :Embarrassment:   sleep :Embarrassment:   nah :Embarrassment:  

thatd :Embarrassment:   be :Embarrassment:   dumb :Embarrassment:  

Its :Embarrassment:   just  :Embarrassment:   not  :Embarrassment:  hip

----------


## duc

die server, i hope u crash so i cant mooch anymore  :Embarrassment:

----------


## duc

it would be the best

----------


## duc

whats vb

----------


## duc

.











































































































































































































































































































































































.

----------


## duc

help kill the server. die die die die  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Embarrassment:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Embarrassment:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Embarrassment:

----------


## duc

too many ads here

to many ducks here

to many ducs here

too duccish

lets eliminate duc

die duc

**** off duc

yes please do

just no in front of metoo many ads here

to many ducks here

to many ducs here

too duccish

lets eliminate duc

die duc

**** off duc

yes please do

just no in front of metoo many ads here

to many ducks here

to many ducs here

too duccish

lets eliminate duc

die duc

**** off duc

yes please do

just no in front of metoo many ads here

to many ducks here

to many ducs here

too duccish

lets eliminate duc

die duc

**** off duc

yes please do

just no in front of metoo many ads here

to many ducks here

to many ducs here

too duccish

lets eliminate duc

die duc

**** off duc

yes please do

just no in front of metoo many ads here

to many ducks here

to many ducs here

too duccish

lets eliminate duc

die duc

**** off duc

yes please do

just no in front of metoo many ads here

to many ducks here

to many ducs here

too duccish

lets eliminate duc

die duc

**** off duc

yes please do

just no in front of metoo many ads here

to many ducks here

to many ducs here

too duccish

lets eliminate duc

die duc

**** off duc

yes please do

just no in front of metoo many ads here

----------


## duc

too many ads here

to many ducks here

to many ducs here

too duccish

lets eliminate duc

die duc

**** off duc

yes please do

just no in front of me

----------


## duc

they should really have a rate limit for posting , specially here

----------


## duc

i bought an mp3 player.

-^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^--^_^-

----------


## duc

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:   :EEK!:   :Confused:

----------


## duc

-^_^-

----------


## duc

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------****
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------
----------------------------
--------------------
-------------
--------
----
--
-

-
--
----
-------
----------
--------------
--------------------
-------------------------
-----------------------------
----------------------------------
---------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------

----------


## manavo11

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *no *


Maybe you should take that nap along with Nightwalker83...  :Big Grin:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by manavo11_ 
> *Maybe you should take that nap along with Nightwalker83... *


ya and maybe you should have a penguin rape you but i dunno im not in the mood to sleep with Aaron...at least not now  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## duc

interesting

----------


## duc

that guy who said the thing about napping with aaron obviously had some issues growing up. its also obvious that he's gay/-\

----------


## duc

join me in destroying this sever. by the way anyone wanna help me setup a shoutcast server.

----------


## duc

i wonder if this is the longest thread ever

----------


## duc

maybe this thread could be entered ina contest or at least pulbished in a magazine. Every ****ing post in that magazine!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

A druid gave me herpies  :Cool:  :wigwam:

----------


## duc

im gonna enter this thread in my contest and it wins now so THHHBBBBBTTTT :Embarrassment:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *A druid gave me herpies  :wigwam:*


I noticed but its a good thing you stopped the purple jelly bean before he destroyed bessies liver

----------


## duc

hmm that made no sense. living up to high standards

----------


## duc

im posting now

----------


## duc

im gonna go for a record and keep posting here until 10:30

----------


## duc

i need some music

----------


## duc

and so then he says "im no duc im a walrus"

----------


## duc

a picture of bonker gudd would be interesting

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *a picture of bonker gudd would be interesting*


yea. i think his username is code:

bonker gudd - bone her good?

bonker gudd - bonk her good?

----------


## duc

there should be a chit chat post count. we discussed this already. so lets discuss it agian  :Wink:

----------


## duc

give me my chit chat posts

----------


## duc

shut up duc :Mad:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *shut up duc  *


im gonna quote quotes

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *shut up duc  *





> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *im gonna quote quotes*


good

----------


## duc

i succeeded  :Mad:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *i succeeded *





> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *im gonna quote quotes*





> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *this wasn't originally posted by duc*

----------


## duc

its all lies. especially the part about the lima beans and the peppers at the tea party  :EEK!:

----------


## duc

i hate all keyboards

----------


## duc

ironically, words arent a sufficient way of communication

----------


## duc

i know right? right i know? know i right? know right i? i right know? right know i? all of the above please

----------


## duc

i'd like a #4 with a side of 3 plus a little bit of the 2 on a bun and some 1 on a bagel

----------


## duc

they should really ban me right?

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *they should really ban me right?*


yes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## duc

its so pointless

----------


## duc

yet so fun

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You need onions  :Big Grin:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *You need onions *


i have 2 and a carrot but thank you.

try the dollhouse next door?

----------


## duc

try teh market four blocks down. they will buy your rotten stinking onions  :Frown:

----------


## duc

Duc V2 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## duc

that would be scary

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *that would be scary*


-very-

----------


## duc

very

----------


## duc

mucho very many

----------


## duc

do u remembern ow?

----------


## duc

http://famulus.msnbc.com/famulusgen/...1a.asp?t=CNTEK

COOL NEGRO

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *http://famulus.msnbc.com/famulusgen/...1a.asp?t=CNTEK
> 
> COOL NEGRO*


very stolen dog :Confused:   :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Where have you been all my life, Post Race?  :Mad:

----------


## Gaffer

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Where have you been all my life, Post Race? *


Cabbage.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Camel droppings  :EEK!:

----------


## Gaffer

Zoot Suits too!

----------


## Ianpbaker

Marrigolds,Marrigolds, My kingdom for some marrigolds.

----------


## Gaffer

Hey you mother****ers, when are you going to buy me some beer?  :Big Grin:

----------


## plenderj

You see kronenberg's new beer ?
Got a shot of absinthe in a thing on top - you drink that first, and then the beer.
mmmmmmm  :Wink:

----------


## Gaffer

Didn't I see you on a recent Irish Governmental advert to curb drinking?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## plenderj

> _Originally posted by Gaffer_ 
> *Didn't I see you on a recent Irish Governmental advert to curb drinking? *


lol yeah right  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 :Wink:

----------


## Gaffer

It's happening though, right? I saw some gimp from the Dail on TV last night saying that he wants to stop the levels of drinking in Ireland.

That's something as unsumountable as getting the Scots to eat their greens, isn't it?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## plenderj

Ah its totally stupid.
They want to allow bars to ban under 25s - cops without uniforms shold be allowed to wander through the bars to make sure no-one's drinking too much - bartenders aren't allowed to serve people too much - drinks promotions will be banned.

The list goes on. Its a ****ing farce!  :Mad:

----------


## Nightwalker83

i DON'T WANA to skool today.

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *i DON'T WANA to skool today.*


i DON'T WANNA to the closet where they abuse me.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *i DON'T WANNA to the closet where they abuse me. *


It's none of my bussiness what they do to you.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *It's none of my bussiness what they do to you. *


Exactly, so stop reading it. And who is they? HUH!?! WELL?!?!
 thats what i thought. Go milk a goat.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *Exactly, so stop reading it. And who is they? HUH!?! WELL?!?!
>  thats what i thought. Go milk a goat. *


I thought you were the one who ennjoyed the goats.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *I thought you were the one who ennjoyed the goats. *


Someone pays attention. Nice post count

----------


## marex

What's wrong?

No beer, no scotch, no fantasy......

Put the Post Race back on top.

Try to reach the 100000 replies, something for the Guiness Book of records?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parksie

> _Originally posted by plenderj_ 
> *Ah its totally stupid.
> They want to allow bars to ban under 25s - cops without uniforms shold be allowed to wander through the bars to make sure no-one's drinking too much - bartenders aren't allowed to serve people too much - drinks promotions will be banned.
> 
> The list goes on. Its a ****ing farce! *


I sure as hell ain't going to Ireland then  :Mad:

----------


## siyan

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *I sure as hell ain't going to Ireland then *


Just come over to Canada and take a trip to Quebec.  :Smilie:

----------


## siyan

Hmm...its been a year since Raab's last post. We need him back to inject some stupidity into Chit Chat.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Nevermind me, just felt like posting my sig somewhere.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manavo11

Just to be part of this historic(?) thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## manavo11

I believe my sig fits duc perfectly! He is the example of what to avoid  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by manavo11_ 
> *I believe my sig fits duc perfectly! He is the example of what to avoid *


lol!

Thats way harsh dude.  I still have him on my ignore list actually, from that time when he gave us that link to add him to our ignore list cause everyone was complaining about something that he did.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *lol!
> 
> Thats way harsh dude.  I still have him on my ignore list actually, from that time when he gave us that link to add him to our ignore list cause everyone was complaining about something that he did. *


so you mean you cant see me saying that your a ****ing ****** that needs to burn in hell for the rest of your life and then once your dead come back  to life as my foot?

----------


## Pc_Madness

Nope, not at all...

----------


## manavo11

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *lol!
> 
> Thats way harsh dude.  I still have him on my ignore list actually, from that time when he gave us that link to add him to our ignore list cause everyone was complaining about something that he did. *


Just joking... duc was way harsher two posts after mine...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

11

Just adding my two bits worth.

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by manavo11_ 
> *Just joking... duc was way harsher two posts after mine...*


Yeah, hes a **** wit.  :Smilie:

----------


## manavo11

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Yeah, hes a **** wit. *


Well what can you say...  :Wink:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by manavo11_ 
> *Well what can you say... *


You could say what Pc_Madness already stated...




> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Yeah, hes a **** wit. *

----------


## Gary W

One big thread here eh?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pc_Madness

It sure is.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Yes it sure is.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Yes indeed, it sure is!

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *Someone pays attention. Nice post count*


I'm NOT the one downloading picctures of Osama Binladen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

BTW thax for tjhe comment about my post count.  :Smilie:

----------


## manavo11

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *You could say what Pc_Madness already stated...*


Well, if you insist : You're a **** wit  :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by manavo11_ 
> *Well, if you insist : You're a **** wit *


lol!

 :Big Grin: 

Don't pick on the poor fellar, hes just misunderstood is all.  :Smilie: 

(you say that crap about me again duc and I won't be so nice.  :Wink: )

----------


## Michael_Kamen

Ha!


I'm the bomb!


Watch me exploooooooooooooooooooooooode!

----------


## manavo11

> _Originally posted by Michael_Kamen_ 
> *Ha!
> 
> 
> I'm the bomb!
> 
> 
> Watch me exploooooooooooooooooooooooode!*


TAKE COVER!!!

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by manavo11_ 
> *Well, if you insist : You're a **** wit *


 :Wink:

----------


## siyan

I want a Mitsubishi Galant.  :Cool:

----------


## crpietschmann

now there is alot of replies on this thread.

----------


## siyan

and here is one more  :Cool:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And they're mostly dull!!. Ok, time for some intelligent discourse...nah!

----------


## dark2025

Wow... this has gotta be the longest thread ever

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, who's idea was this?

----------


## crpietschmann

this has got to be the longest thread on VBForums, ever!!
 :EEK!:

----------


## duc

Some slow people besides me...




> _Originally posted by Shaggy Hiker_ 
> *Yeah, who's idea was this?*


The person who started the thread maybe?!

----------


## duc

i be dissin  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Arrow_Raider

sup sup

----------


## crpietschmann

poo on my shoe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Quake,

Nice Avater.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

* Arse*    :Smilie:

----------


## parksie

My keys have eloped with the deckchair's pet  :Frown:

----------


## Arrow_Raider

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Nightwalker83

Bully @ THE gate.

----------


## chenko

ello ello ello  :Smilie:

----------


## siyan

avast ye clones!  :EEK!:   :Cool:

----------


## Paul Warren

aaah! Snorg!!!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

What a lovely day for a pillage  :Smilie:

----------


## Arrow_Raider

ARGH!!! YOU TOOK MY DONUT!!!

----------


## Bloit

Why did the chicken cross the road??

----------


## manavo11

> _Originally posted by Bloit_ 
> *Why did the chicken cross the road??*


Cause it was suicidal and was heading to KFC accross the street  :Wink:

----------


## Bloit

:EEK!:  how on earth did you guess!

----------


## hyme

Howdy!

I just wanted to add my 2-bytes!

See ya!
Hyme!

----------


## manavo11

> _Originally posted by Bloit_ 
> * how on earth did you guess!*


Oh well, I'm GOOD  :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## duc

hmmm....has anyone seen my dental floss?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *hmmm....has anyone seen my dental floss?*


No and I wouldn't want to either.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Anyone else getting GT as down?  :Frown:

----------


## KamiKazeKiwi3

OK, for a puny mortal who's been gone from here for 2 years could you guys clarfiy two things?

a) Why was Galactech made and why is there a guy who's custom member title says '**** JupiterMedia'?

b) Where did the most infamous poster in this area go? She was a woman who had about 10,000 posts which weren't registered in her count since this area doesn't apply for your post count.

----------


## Pc_Madness

Galahtech was made because people got sick of the ads put in by the new site owners, Jupitermedia, which is one of those companies thats trying to conqueror the web.

Hack? Hack's the only member with 10,000 posts, and he moved across to GT as well I do believe.

----------


## wrack

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Anyone else getting GT as down? *


Yups

----------


## Pc_Madness

Stupid NX people.

I have Nxsecure/Support down as well, so its not just the usual problems.  :Frown:

----------


## KamiKazeKiwi3

After searching back through my 2 year-old posts I came upon the name I was saying. I'm not sure about it but I believe that Katie had 10000 posts, though most in Chit-Chat. What happened to her?

EDIT: I forgot to say her username was 'baark'.

----------


## Pc_Madness

The only Katie I know is the one at Galah, but I don't think shes every been a member here. :dunno:

Quite a few accounts have been lost over the years due to the poor maintanence and stuff, so she probably got deleted ands never come back.

----------


## KamiKazeKiwi3

*cringes* That's plain depressing at how this place has been messed up. However, I don't think she's deleted. I was able to go back using Search and find some of her funny posts. And what about John, the site's original operator?

----------


## Pc_Madness

John works for vBulletin doesn't he?  :Confused: 

I think he sold it to Karl Moore, who did up all the VB sites - VBWorld, VBAPI, VBForums, and then Karl sold it to Jupiter.

----------


## KamiKazeKiwi3

I think you're right. I'm sure he atleast posted about working on vBulletin himself, which might explain how one person could maintain this. I guess I have John to thank for the roleplay forum I go to (which happens to bug out and die from time to time since its free in exchange for users to be the test subjects of beta versions).

----------


## Pc_Madness

Yeah, I'm pretty sure VBF was the first site to use vBulletin, and after vBulletin really started to take off, he sold and it and worked on it full time.

----------


## Steve_F

blah

----------


## Nightwalker83

> Hack? Hack's the only member with 10,000 posts, and he moved across to GT as well I do believe.


Yes he's moving up in the world.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ianpbaker

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *The only Katie I know is the one at Galah, but I don't think shes every been a member here. :dunno:
> 
> Quite a few accounts have been lost over the years due to the poor maintanence and stuff, so she probably got deleted ands never come back.*


Katie is Barrk, she like the most of us got fooked off with all the kiddies and constant arguing that was going on about a year ago, and decided to take our posting elsewhere  :Smilie:

----------


## pojokunam

Well first of all I would like to say it's good to see not every board is as strict as the cprogramming board and also, what exactly is GT? I always hear people talking about it and I just pretend to understand it.

----------


## TOMERP

kabel

----------


## venerable bede

Fish Fingers

----------


## manavo11

Fish Toenails

----------


## Nightwalker83

OMG OMG OMG   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!: .....


































I have forgotten what I was going to say.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kasracer

I've seen larger threads come out of my ass

----------


## Nightwalker83

Don't even make me picture your donkey.  :Mad:

----------


## Steve_F

VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"


VB Code:
msgbox " This could be way longer come on people"

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:   :Frown:

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:   :Mad:   :EEK!:

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:   :Mad:   :EEK!:   :Confused:

----------


## ZaidGS

:Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:   :Mad:   :EEK!:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Lightning

What a nonsense. But who cares

----------


## BodwadUK

Yip yip yippity yip,
yip yap yappity yip
ging gang gooley gooley
give the dog a bone
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by BodwadUK_ 
> *Yip yip yippity yip,
> yip yap yappity yip
> ging gang gooley gooley
> give the dog a bone
> *


Here ya go. A nice bone for doggy.      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BodwadUK

NW WHERE DID YOU GET THIS HUMAN LEG BONE!!!!!!


you killed somebody AGAIN!!!  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by BodwadUK_ 
> *NW WHERE DID YOU GET THIS HUMAN LEG BONE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> you killed somebody AGAIN!!!   *


Yes don't tell anybody though.   




> ...maybe it's his own leg


Naw my leg's made of wood.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manavo11

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Yes don't tell anybody though.   
> 
> 
> 
> Naw my leg's made of wood. *


Are you a pirate?

----------


## BodwadUK

hmmmm bet its Gingernuts leg. What happened did the marriage break down????

----------


## ae_jester

Funny or interesting links :-)

www.bushorchimp.com
http://www.fhm.com/img/reporter/bigeye/15aug/boobs.swf

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by manavo11_ 
> *Are you a pirate?*


Nein.




> hmmmm bet its Gingernuts leg. What happened did the marriage break down????


Yeah GN was having an affair with someone from work.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Funny or interesting links :-)
> 
> www.bushorchimp.com
> http://www.fhm.com/img/reporter/bigeye/15aug/boobs.swf


The first link was unavailable. The second one as nice however.

----------


## Pc_Madness

:freaked:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *:freaked:*


You're afraid of the links a_j posted?

----------


## Pc_Madness

No, I'm afraid of the links he didn't post.  :EEK!:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *No, I'm afraid of the links he didn't post. *


Which links were those?

----------


## Pc_Madness

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=e...e+Search&meta=

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=e...e+Search&meta=*


Lol he need a dictionary.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Look at this  site I found.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## morrowasted

wow, this has got to be the page count record!

i guess I'll have to find out...

ah, no good results.

i think i've seen one close to this, on the ign forums.

not sure tho.

the one at HTMLForums only has 860 pages.

hm.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Could this be the 44969th reply?

Large butlers agree  :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

But the thin ones do not. *sigh*  :Frown:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Need Sleep.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## BodwadUK

Wow many pages of crap!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BodwadUK

Yes but we dont want to do it hence posting here  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberSurfer

My single solitary good idea in the entire history of everything  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And On it goes.

----------


## jesus4u

This reminds me of the AutoPoster! 

aahh those were the days  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BodwadUK

:Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Matt_T_hat

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *This is one for all you constantly bored people.
> 
> The highest number of replies I have so far seen to a post is 300 ish. Anybody fancy trying to hit 1000?
> 
> Come On, You Know You Want To!*


how long ago was that!!

----------


## Matt_T_hat

> _Originally posted by jesus4u_ 
> *This reminds me of the AutoPoster! 
> 
> aahh those were the days *


care to enlighten us???

----------


## CyberSurfer

That was the 21st of September 2000...almost 3 years ago  :Smilie:

----------


## xing

i

----------


## xing

really

----------


## xing

love

----------


## xing

this

----------


## xing

thread

----------


## xing

!

----------


## Matt_T_hat

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *That was the 21st of September 2000...almost 3 years ago *


 I was just about to be 24 ('twas 2 days before my birthday)

----------


## toll

mark

----------


## Nightwalker83

I have one very sick avatar.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## death_star

weeee

----------


## death_star

weeee

----------


## death_star

weeee

----------


## death_star

weeee

----------


## death_star

weeee

----------


## Pc_Madness

Where not doing that sort of thing anymore death_star.  Normal posting in the post race these days... if you could call it normal.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wrack

:LOL:

----------


## ruaVB2?

Seeing that we're wasting time looking for some kind of challenge, could I post  my query here?  It'll serve two purposes at once!  :big yellow:

----------


## BodwadUK

I have just come back from Spain after a two week holiday  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## ruaVB2?

Like they say in "Chicken Run" . . ."It must be wonderful to be away on holidays!"

----------


## BodwadUK

At least my head wasnt loped off like they are when DABS says 'Oh Is She Going On Holiday' (Think its dabs the daft knitting one)  :wave:   :wave:   :wave:  


WOHOO NEW SMILIES

----------


## ruaVB2?

Daft....yeah she sure was!
Hey, do you think you're the only one allowed new smilies?  :Mad:  
Take this!  :LOL:  
and this  :wave:  
and this  :LOL:  
and this  :wave:  
and this . . . . .

----------


## Bonker Gudd

This looks like it should be :HighOnSpeed:  :LOL:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The new smillies have arrived  :wave:   :LOL:  . Now that they have hands, we can add the wankies, too.

----------


## xing

its good that you guys liked my smiley... :LOL:  ->designed this one.

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by xing_ 
> *its good that you guys liked my smiley... ->designed this one.*


And what if we don't?  :EEK!:

----------


## xing

:Frown:  then you don't. That's your opinion..you're entitled to that. :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  -> Isn't she cute?

----------


## Nightwalker83

Phil,

 :LOL:

----------


## BodwadUK

Its cool   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  

are there any more smilies on the way???  :wave:   :wave:

----------


## LITHIA

this thread is big time big big big

can mysql cope? buwahahah

----------


## Pc_Madness

:LOL:  

Thats the weirdest way of laughing I've ever seen.  No offence, its good, just looks weird.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Might want to slow him down and maybe leave the eyes alone?  :Confused:

----------


## Nightwalker83

How did Xing add his/her smile to the smiles list?  :Confused:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Brad added it.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xing

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> * 
> 
> Thats the weirdest way of laughing I've ever seen.  No offence, its good, just looks weird.  Might want to slow him down and maybe leave the eyes alone? *


Ah..I didn't know brad was gonna add that... Just told them I liked the humor when they added the BIG YELLOW. Weheh..just read the thread...
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...13#post1529913

----------


## brad jones

If someone creates a better  :LOL:  , then I'd be glad to replace/update this one.

----------


## xing

Is this better? ->

----------


## xing

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *How did Xing add his/her smile to the smiles list? *


I know You really don't care, but that's a her.  :Wink:

----------


## NoteMe

I know it's a her.... :Big Grin:

----------


## BodwadUK

was there a loud *crunch* OUUUUUUCCCCHHHHHHHH at the end of finding that out  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## NoteMe

I have no idea what you are talking about..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's all good :Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:   :EEK!:   :big yellow:   :LOL:   :Confused:   :wave:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by xing_ 
> *I know You really don't care, but that's a her. *


Thanx for clearing that up for me.   :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Brad added it. *


Oh ok.   :Smilie:

----------


## duc

yawm

----------


## duc

dwer

----------


## duc

cyber surfer must be proud

----------


## duc

word to the misses

----------


## duc

tupid :Mad:

----------


## duc

lanky

----------


## duc

where is the p

----------


## duc

www.muffins.com i cant believe thats *porn*

----------


## duc

thaz sick

----------


## duc

free web page hosting on sniffum.com 

100 mb's of space to the first 3 people.

email me. i will randomly select 3 names. mestduck@sniffum.com

----------


## duc

word

----------


## duc

Evrybody was kungfu biting

----------


## duc

blog

----------


## duc

dork

----------


## duc

red hot chilli poopers

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *cyber surfer must be proud*


jew

----------


## duc

n1

----------


## duc

i kno

----------


## duc

www.postrace.com

----------


## duc

i cant wait till outwar dies

----------


## duc

piece of crap

----------


## duc

burn forever  :wave:

----------


## duc

andever

----------


## duc

sure does

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Keepin' it real....really long posts it is.

----------


## mendhak

I think the  :LOL:  needs a little work though... looks like his face is having a reaction to electrical impulses being sent throug his gonads.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by mendhak_ 
> *I think the  needs a little work though... looks like his face is having a reaction to electrical impulses being sent throug his gonads.*


I thought someone was choking it.   :Stick Out Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## BodwadUK

Looks like a chatterbox smilie to me  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## duc

his eyes twitch  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   and i dont like the animated rolling eyes. bwah

----------


## CyberSurfer

*Sproing*

----------


## chenko

fairy

*poke*

----------


## BodwadUK

Dog turd

*Kick*

Splat

 :Alien Frog:   :Alien Frog:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

:EEK!:  chenko :twang:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Like the mutant frog. :Alien Frog:

----------


## jian2587

I'll be the 45056th post! :Big Grin:

----------


## duc

time to

----------


## duc

time to

----------


## duc

ooooo lets see if this works!

----------


## duc

yup it did

----------


## ruaVB2?

Ok guys this thing is just too goofy.....time to get serious.....
What's your favorite scene in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail"?  :Sick:

----------


## BodwadUK

Probably the bit with the gaurds trying to understand the father of the prince. And the Hiccuping(??) gaurd.  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## ruaVB2?

I've only seen it half a dozen times but my favorite part goes something like this:

They advance quite close to  the castle and draw themselves into a line.  At a signal from ARTHUR the two  PAGES step forward and give a brief fanfare.

A MAN appears on the battlements.  ARTHUR addresses him.

*MAN:*     I don't want to talk to you, no more, you empty-headed animal,  food trough wiper.  I fart in your general direction.  You mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.

*GALAHAD:*   Is there someone else up there we could talk to?

*MAN:*   No.  Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time.

*ARTHUR:*    Now this is your last chance.  I've been more than reasonab...

*MAN:*  Fetchez la vache!

CUT BACK TO battlements.  A cow is led out of a stall.

CUT BACK TO ARTHUR.

*ARTHUR:*   Now that is my final offer.  If you are not prepared to agree to my demands I shall be forced to take ... Oh Christ!

A cow comes flying over the battlements,  lowing aggressively.  The cow lands on GALAHAD'S PAGE, squashing him completely.

*ROBIN:*   What a cruel thing to do.

*BEDEVERE:*    (Choking back tears) It hadn't even been milked.  
 :LOL:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, yellow!

----------


## benji

i thought i wood add to this race!!

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by ruaVB2?_ 
> *Ok guys this thing is just too goofy.....time to get serious.....
> What's your favorite scene in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail"? *


rott in hell blasphemer!!!

The ravens shall pick at your testicles!

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by ruaVB2?_ 
> *Ok guys this thing is just too goofy.....time to get serious.....
> What's your favorite scene in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail"? *


rott in hell blasphemer!!!

The ravens shall pick at your testicles!

----------


## Pc_Madness

This person is on your Ignore List. To view this post click [here]

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *rott in hell blasphemer!!!
> 
> The ravens shall pick at your testicles!*


What did ruaVB2 say? sORRY IT JUST Went straight over my head.    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by ruaVB2?_ 
> *Ok guys this thing is just too goofy.....time to get serious.....
> *

----------


## IntelSucks

i

----------


## IntelSucks

like

----------


## IntelSucks

beans

----------


## IntelSucks

no

----------


## IntelSucks

not really

----------


## IntelSucks

turtle chips

----------


## IntelSucks

beans and rice

----------


## IntelSucks

hips

----------


## IntelSucks

IM only doing this because im not a new member and I want it to say something else...I changed my name

----------


## IntelSucks

yeah!

----------


## IntelSucks

this

----------


## IntelSucks

post

----------


## IntelSucks

race

----------


## IntelSucks

r0x00rs

----------


## IntelSucks

what

----------


## IntelSucks

is

----------


## IntelSucks

the

----------


## IntelSucks

point

----------


## IntelSucks

of

----------


## IntelSucks

races

----------


## IntelSucks

doesnt

----------


## IntelSucks

this

----------


## IntelSucks

chile

----------


## duc

black n white is fun? anyone else got that game?  :Wink:

----------


## duc

black n white is fun? anyone else got that game?  :Wink:

----------


## duc

black n white is fun? anyone else got that game?  :Wink:

----------


## duc

black n white is fun? anyone else got that game?  :Wink:

----------


## duc

black n white is fun? anyone else got that game?  :Wink:

----------


## duc

black n white is fun? anyone else got that game?  :Wink:

----------


## duc

black n white is fun? anyone else got that game?  :Wink:

----------


## duc

Found A flaw. If you press submit as many times as u can before it connects u to the next page u can get tons of posts!

----------


## IntelSucks

turtles

----------


## duc

fl

----------


## duc

fl

----------


## duc

fl

----------


## duc

fl

----------


## duc

fl

----------


## duc

fl

----------


## duc

fl

----------


## duc

fl

----------


## duc

unk

----------


## Nightwalker83

Well I suppose that is one way to advertise your message board, duc.    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Well I suppose that is one way to advertise your message board, duc.   *


Heh, I didn't think of that but good idea.  :Wink: 

Do you think this is actually THE longest thread ever? Guiness Book? Eh?

----------


## duc

spamminator.****

----------


## duc

spamminator.****

----------


## duc

DAMN! http://www.dodgeintrepid.net/forums/...agenumber=1468

THEYRE AHEAD OF US!

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *DAMN! http://www.dodgeintrepid.net/forums/...agenumber=1468
> 
> THEYRE AHEAD OF US!*

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_


http://www.dodgeintrepid.net/forums/...agenumber=1468

MUST BEET EM

----------


## duc

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## duc

do da hustle

----------


## duc

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## duc

sdg

----------


## duc

www.www.com

----------


## duc

www.www.com

----------


## duc

rooftops

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *rooftops*


  :Blush:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> **


 EFESGEG

----------


## duc

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 :Stick Out Tongue:  

 duc quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by duc 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EFESGEG 


 duc quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by duc 
rooftops 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



 duc rooftops 


 duc www.www.com 


 duc www.www.com 


 duc sdg 


 duc  


 duc do da hustle 


 duc

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
>  
> 
>  duc quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by duc 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> **

----------


## duc

my page

----------


## duc

~wavey~

----------


## duc

look down further

V V V

----------


## duc

look down further

V V V

----------


## duc

:LOL:

----------


## duc

:Alien Frog:   :Alien Frog:   :Alien Frog:   :Alien Frog:   :Alien Frog:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *    *


not

 :Alien Frog:   :Confused:

----------


## duc

www.freecondoms.com

w0rd!!!  :Wink:

----------


## duc

Im bored  :Frown:

----------


## duc

im glad theres no time limit between posts! 

 :Cool:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## duc

red orange yellow green blue purple
 :Mad:   :Embarrassment:   :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Frown:   :Confused:

----------


## duc

:Mad:   :Cool:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Frown:   :LOL:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *red orange yellow green blue purple
>      *


that one was better  :Embarrassment:

----------


## duc

yea

----------


## duc

cheesewiz.com

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *that one was better *


 :Big Grin:

----------


## duc

[img]wfesef[/img]

----------


## duc

[free]HI[/notfree] :Blush:

----------


## duc

notepad r0x0r your m0m0r is a hoe....gardening tools  :Smilie:

----------


## duc

Your Reply: 
See Forum Rules (below) for
more information about what
codes you are allowed to use
in your posts.

----------


## duc

duc
Fanatic Member

Registered: Oct 02
Location: In a house...?
Posts: 581

----------


## duc

Forum Rules:
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts  HTML code is OFF
vB code is ON
Smilies are ON
[IMG] code is ON

----------


## duc

Last Thread   Next Thread   

 Show Printable Version |  Email this Page |  Subscribe to this Thread

----------


## duc

:Confused:   Smilies in This Post

----------


## duc

Acceptable Use Policy

----------


## duc

Smilies 

    :|  



Showing: 15 of 20 
[Get More] 

check my message length

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *Smilies 
> 
>     :|  
> 
> 
> 
> Showing: 15 of 20 
> [Get More] 
> ...


wishful spankins  :LOL:

----------


## duc

Post Reply 
Logged in user: duc [logout] 
Post subject:  (Optional) 
Message Icon:
  No icon                                    

vB Code [help]
 Normal Mode 
 Enhanced Mode      SIZEsmall large huge FONTArial Times Courier Century COLOR sky blue royal blue blue dark-blue orange orange-red crimson red firebrick dark red green limegreen sea-green deeppink tomato coral purple indigo burlywood sandy brown sienna chocolate teal silver 

     Close Current Tag
 Close All Tags  

Your Reply: 
See Forum Rules (below) for
more information about what
codes you are allowed to use
in your posts.

Smilies 





Showing: 15 of 20 
[Get More] 

[check message length] 

Options:  Automatically parse URLs: automatically adds  and  around internet addresses. 
 Email Notification: emails sent to you whenever someone replies. Only registered users are eligible. 
 Disable Smilies in This Post 
 Show Signature: include your profile signature. Only registered users may have signatures.  
Attach file:
Maximum size: 105360 bytes  
Valid file extensions: gif jpg png txt zip bas cls frm c h cpp ctl frx asp bmp rar cs tgz gz bz2 php aspx cfm php3 chm asa 




Forum Rules:
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts  HTML code is OFF
vB code is ON
Smilies are ON
[IMG] code is ON  




 Topic Review (Newest First) 


 duc quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by duc 
Smilies 

:| 



Showing: 15 of 20 
[Get More] 

check my message length 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



wishful spankins

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *Post Reply 
> Logged in user: duc [logout] 
> Post subject:  (Optional) 
> Message Icon:
>   No icon                                    
> 
> vB Code [help]
>  Normal Mode 
> ...

----------


## duc

long page eh?  :big yellow:   :big yellow:

----------


## duc

Currently listening to [/my signature\]

----------


## duc

ducs page

----------


## duc

i own u

----------


## duc

MUAUAH  :Frown:   :LOL:  



```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head><title>VBForums.com - Reply to Topic</title>
<meta http-equiv="MSThemeCompatible" content="Yes">
<style type="text/css">
/* BODY {
	SCROLLBAR-BASE-COLOR: #C7E4FC;
	SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #000000;
} */
SELECT {
	FONT-FAMILY: Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;
	FONT-SIZE: 11px;
	COLOR: #000000;
	BACKGROUND-COLOR: #CFCFCF
}
TEXTAREA, .bginput {
	FONT-SIZE: 12px;
	FONT-FAMILY: Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;
	COLOR: #000000;
	BACKGROUND-COLOR: #CFCFCF
}
A:link, A:active {
	COLOR: #000020;
}
A:visited {
	COLOR: #551a7f;
}
A:hover {
	COLOR: #FF4400;
}
#cat A:link, #cat A:visited, #cat A:active {
	COLOR: #000000;
	TEXT-DECORATION: none;
}
#cat A:hover {
	COLOR: #000000;
	TEXT-DECORATION: underline;
}
#ltlink A:link, #ltlink A:visited, #ltlink A:active {
	COLOR: #000020;
	TEXT-DECORATION: none;
}
#ltlink A:hover {
	COLOR: #FF4400;
	TEXT-DECORATION: underline;
}
.thtcolor {
	COLOR: #EEEEFF;
}
</style>


<!--<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="http://www.vbforums.com/spellcheck/spch.js"></script>-->
<script language="javascript">
<!--
var postmaxchars = 10000;
function validate(theform) {
	if (theform.message.value=="") {
		alert("Please complete the message field.");
		return false; }
	if (postmaxchars != 0) {
		if (theform.message.value.length > 10000) {
			alert("Your message is too long.\n\nReduce your message to 10000 characters.\nIt is currently "+theform.message.value.length+" characters long.");
			return false; }
		else { return true; }
	} else { return true; }
}
function checklength(theform) {
	if (postmaxchars != 0) { message = "\nThe maximum permitted length is 10000 characters."; }
	else { message = ""; }
	alert("Your message is "+theform.message.value.length+" characters long."+message);
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" text="#000000" id="all" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" link="#000020" vlink="#DDDDDD" alink="#000020" rightmargin="0">
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" align="center" ><tr><td valign="top">

 <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="100">
  <tr> 
    <td valign="top" bgcolor="#0D5692" width="100%" border="0">

<!--<a href="http://vbforums.com">--><!-- changed to root dir -->
<a href="/">
<img src="http://www.internet.com/_mocks/vbwire/logo.gif" border="0">
</a>

<!-- NEWS --> 
  <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" bgcolor="#0D5692"width="100%" align="left"><tr><td>
   <table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0"  width="100%">
<tr>
        <td bgcolor="#013D6E" width="100%"><font face="verdana, arial, helvetica" size="2"  color="#EEEEFF">
         <b>VB Wire News</b></font>
         </td>
</tr>
<tr>
         <td bgcolor="#F1F1F1" width="100%">
         <font face="verdana, arial, helvetica" size="2">      
   <script language="JavaScript" src="http://www.vbwire.com/JSFeed.asp"></script>
         </font></td>
</tr>
   </table>
</td></tr>
  </table>
<!-- End of NEWS -->
<br clear="all">
<br>
<!-- SEARCH --> 
 <table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="5" >
        <tr> 
          <td> 
            <form method="post" action="search.php">
              <font face="Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif" size="2"><b> 
              <input type="hidden" name="forumchoice" value="-1">
              <input type="hidden" name="sortby" value="lastpost">
              <input type="hidden" name="searchdate" value="-1">
              </b></font><font face="verdana, arial, helvetica" size="2" >
              <input type="hidden" name="action" value="simplesearch">
              </font><font face="Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif" size="2" color="#FFFFFF"><b>Search 
              the forums: 
              <input type="text" name="query">
              <input type="submit" value="Go">
              </b></font> 
            </form>
          </td>
        </tr>
 </table>
<!-- END OF SEARCH --> 

<!--  Navbar links -->
 <table border="0" cellspacing="0" >
        <tr>
          <td  align="right"><font face="verdana,arial,helvetica" size="1"  color="#000020"><a style="color:#000020" href="usercp.php?s="><img src="/images/top_profile.gif" border="0" ></a> <!--<b>|</b>--> <a style="color:#000020" href="register.php?s=&action=signup"><img src="/images/top_register.gif" border="0"></a> 
           <!--<b>|</b>--> <a style="color:#000020" href="calendar.php?s="><img src="/images/top_calendar.gif" border="0"></a> 
            <!--<b>|</b>--> <a style="color:#000020" href="memberlist.php?s="><img src="/images/top_members.gif" border="0"></a> 
            <!--<b>|</b>--> <a style="color:#000020" href="misc.php?s=&action=faq"><img src="/images/top_faq.gif" border="0"></a> 
            <!--<b>|</b>--> <a style="color:#000020" href="search.php?s="><img src="/images/top_search.gif" border="0"></a> 
            <!--<b>|</b>--> <a style="color:#000020" href="member.php?s=&action=logout"><img src="/images/top_logout.gif" border="0"></a></font></td>
        </tr>
 </table>
<!-- End of NAVBAR Links --> 

<!-- BOB AD Location in new column --> 
</td><td bgcolor="#0D5692" align="right">
<table align="right">
<tr><td>
<iframe src="http://view.atdmt.com/DDB/iview/ntroitnc00500009ddb/direct/01/&1835236375?click=" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" width="336" height="300">
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
document.write('<a href="http://click.atdmt.com/DDB/go/ntroitnc00500009ddb/direct/01/1835236375" target="_blank"><img src="http://view.atdmt.com/DDB/view/ntroitnc00500009ddb/direct/01/1835236375"/></a>');
</script></iframe><IMG SRC="http://www.vbforums.com/RealMedia/ads/adstream_lx.cgi/intm/win/VBForums.com/1835236375/336x280/Microsoft_Training_2e/WindowsTechnologyChannel360x300.html/34323431653139333366616564313730?_RM_EMPTY_" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1>

</td></tr></table>
    </td> </tr>
 </table>

</td></tr>
</table>
<!-- End of Header info (but not end of header include) -->


<!-- content table -->
<table bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="100%" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0" border="0">
<tr>
  <td>

<!-- breadcrumb -->
<table cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%"  align="center">
<tr>
	<td width="100%"><img src="images/vb_bullet.gif" border="0" align="middle" alt="VBForums.com : Powered by vBulletin version 2.3.2">
<font face="verdana, arial, helvetica" size="2" ><b><a href="index.php?s=">VBForums.com</a> &gt; <a href="forumdisplay.php?s=&amp;forumid=22">General</a> &gt; <a href="forumdisplay.php?s=&amp;forumid=7">Chit Chat</a> &gt; <a href="showthread.php?s=&amp;threadid=31871">Post Race!</a></b></font></td>
</tr>
</table>
<!-- /breadcrumb -->



<br>

<form enctype="multipart/form-data" action="newreply.php" name="vbform" method="post" onSubmit="return validate(this)">
<input type="hidden" name="s" value="">
<input type="hidden" name="action" value="postreply">
<input type="hidden" name="threadid" value="31871">

<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" bgcolor="#0D5692"  width="100%" align="center"><tr><td>
<table cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" border="0"  width="100%">
<tr>
	<td bgcolor="#0D5692" colspan="2"><font face="verdana, arial, helvetica" size="2"  color="#EEEEFF" class="thtcolor"><b>Post Reply</b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td bgcolor="#F1F1F1"><font face="verdana, arial, helvetica" size="2" ><b>Logged in user:</b></font></td>
	<td bgcolor="#F1F1F1"><font face="verdana, arial, helvetica" size="2" >duc</font> <font face="verdana,arial,helvetica" size="1" ><a href="member.php?s=&amp;action=logout">[logout]</a></font></td>
</tr>

<tr>
	<td bgcolor="#DFDFDF"><font face="verdana, arial, helvetica" size="2" ><b>Post subject:</b></font></td>
	<td bgcolor="#DFDFDF"><font face="verdana, arial, helvetica" size="2" ><input type="text" class="bginput" name="title" value="" size="40" maxlength="85" 


</body>
</html>
```

----------


## duc

right .html

----------


## duc

All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 11:51 PM.

----------


## duc

:Embarrassment:

----------


## duc

ok im done for now  :Wink:

----------


## mendhak

Funny, you don't seem to be bored.

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by mendhak_ 
> *Funny, you don't seem to be bored.*


Well ok im not bored, but this isnt the funnest thing in the world  :Wink:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *Well ok im not bored, but this isnt the funnest thing in the world *


Yes it is.  :Mad:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

:Alien Frog:

----------


## duc

lobsters? not sea urchins? or the sweeds? but lobsters?  :Mad:

----------


## Pc_Madness

psycho.....

----------


## duc

you asked for it now.

----------


## peet

3,14

----------


## duc

word  :Mad:

----------


## vbJoe

5

----------


## vbJoe

+

----------


## duc

I own this thread.

 :Mad:  

die

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *I own this thread.
> 
>  
> 
> die*


Well I kinda own it too.

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *Well I kinda own it too.*


Of course you do. Let's go see the men in white. Just hand me your belt.  :Frown:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *Of course you do. Let's go see the men in white. Just hand me your belt. *


NEVER! /me runs  :Embarrassment:

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *NEVER! /me runs *


Get back here! 



creepy ****er

----------


## duc

Nigerian scammer!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## duc

How dare you accuse me you ass1

----------


## duc

shut it *****  :Smilie:

----------


## kovan

its back.. and so am i...

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *Heh, I didn't think of that but good idea. 
> 
> Do you think this is actually THE longest thread ever? Guiness Book? Eh?*


Doubt it.

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *Doubt it.*


Yea, there are like amazingly larger threads.

----------


## Hole-In-One

> Yea, there are like amazingly larger threads.


Well

----------


## Hole-In-One

then

----------


## Hole-In-One

lets

----------


## Hole-In-One

make

----------


## Hole-In-One

this

----------


## Hole-In-One

one

----------


## Hole-In-One

even

----------


## Hole-In-One

longer :Big Grin:

----------


## duc

*DO NOT LOOK IF UNDER 18. SERIOUSLY!*  






moderate this.

----------


## moe222

wow this thing is huge! GJ!

----------


## moe222

:Big Grin:

----------


## Pc_Madness

It is pretty big isn't it?  :big yellow:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

:EEK!:  

I know  :Smilie:

----------


## duc

w00t hobo

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hello my big beautiful friend  :Blush:

----------


## manavo11

Beautiful?  :EEK!:

----------


## Nightwalker83

:LOL:

----------


## Merri

Wonder when I last said something in this topic... I guess I had nick MerryVIP at the time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Merry VIP

w00t! Found my old nick! And I even remembered the password! I had forgotten how I had formatted this name...

----------


## Merri

Darn... the forums have reseted the post count. I had a nice number there... oh well, doesn't matter all that much. Just wanted to know how many posts total I have ever written in here  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Merry VIP_ 
> *w00t! Found my old nick! And I even remembered the password! I had forgotten how I had formatted this name...*


That's what happened to me on thatforum.com, I only found out my old account was active a month or two ago but all my old posts were gone. I had about 800 or so.    :Frown:

----------


## duc

:Frown:  boo ya  :EEK!:

----------


## akki

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *This is one for all you constantly bored people.
> 
> The highest number of replies I have so far seen to a post is 300 ish. Anybody fancy trying to hit 1000?
> 
> Come On, You Know You Want To!*


Reaching *5* soon ?

BTW what am i doing here  :Confused:

----------


## crux2002

WOW. i had never seen such a big thread. congratulations. here is another post  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Bumpty bump bump.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Slapity Slapity Slap  :Sick:

----------


## imbue

I always wanted to make a worthless post.  :big yellow:  What should I put?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> _Originally posted by imbue_ 
> *I always wanted to make a worthless post.  What should I put?*


 *Clocks! *

----------


## Madboy

Well this thread is sad, anyway here is my post.

You do know people, your post count doesnt go up in the Chit Chat forum :LOL:

----------


## Merri

Hey, the point isn't to increase your post count, but to increase the post count of this thread. This thread have been here since forever... I remember when they made this up the first time. I guess it was the first time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Before telling a thread is sad, go ahead and see how many of the threads you have started are sad  :Big Grin:

----------


## BodwadUK

All mine are sad  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## duc

blundering fools press ctrl + a



yea it sux im still practicing  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Anyone else noticed that this thread has 65,000 attachments, yet there are only 45,000 posts in the thread? :unsure: (you can view from the forum page, alt text on the attachment sign thingie which's name I can't remember)

----------


## duc

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Anyone else noticed that this thread has 65,000 attachments, yet there are only 45,000 posts in the thread? :unsure: (you can view from the forum page, alt text on the attachment sign thingie which's name I can't remember)*


I think attachments are considered to be  [.img]link[./img] too

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Never trust a black dog on a motercycle.

----------


## papacorn

I once ran over a black dog on a motorcycle   :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Cocks!  *


 :EEK!:  You sick *******.   :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## duc

Bonker is a lively one isnt he.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by duc_ 
> *Bonker is a lively one isnt he. *


Indeed he is.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ogmius

My Meaningless Contribution...

A quote from  www.bash.org 




> Manghuntr9: i am taking a piece of KRAFT cheese to church with me in the hopes that i can get an extra piece of jesus and make a sandwich


Link to Original Quote on Bash.org http://www.bash.org/?196573

----------


## Steve_F

This is alot of posts!

----------


## peet

good post Steve  :Big Grin:   :wave:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by peet_ 
> *good post Steve  *


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:   :Mad:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :wave:   :wave:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :Blush:   :Blush:  

Do you understand what I am trying to say?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## illebille

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *                          
> 
> Do you understand what I am trying to say? *


could you repeat that ? I didn't get the 'pointe'.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> *                          
> *

----------


## ruaVB2?

Beep beeep beeeep . . . be careful dad she's backin' up!

----------


## vbNeo

IIIII like to make waffles!

----------


## chenko

rah!

----------


## peet

chenko! been a while since you were here ... no ?

----------


## BodwadUK

Boiled eggs for breakfast MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM LOVELY!!!  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## vbNeo

*Making waffles*

Theese got peanuts and soap in em' - anyone wants some !?

----------


## chenko

> _Originally posted by peet_ 
> *chenko! been a while since you were here ... no ?*


Aye, still a bit peeved that my old posts (about 8000+) were not linked to this username, I got my "post count" changed, but who cares about that, I have 8000 posts without my name on them on this forum.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

My isotopes are ready  :wave:

----------


## mudfish

:Stick Out Tongue:  
WOW what a thread!
 :Big Grin:   :wave:   :big yellow:   :Smilie:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Thats a lie and you know it!  :Mad:

----------


## peet

oooohh a postrace !! yay!

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by peet_ 
> *oooohh a postrace !! yay!*


 :Big Grin:  
I will have to post alot to get to 10,000!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## illebille

posting in chitchat won't help  :Big Grin:

----------


## mendhak

Sure it helps.  HOw do you think I got 7K?  :Big Grin:

----------


## illebille

by s***ing up on Martin ? :Big Grin:

----------


## mendhak

> _Originally posted by illebille_ 
> *by s***ing up on Martin ?*


You wish it was you  :Wink:

----------


## visualAd

I think Mendhak has been given his own private forum which only he can post in and which only he can see.

----------


## Pc_Madness

Yup,
http://127.0.0.1

 :Smilie:

----------


## Michael_Kamen

:LOL:

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  
So far I like it here!
 :big yellow:   :wave:   :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :Cool:

----------


## illebille

> _Originally posted by mendhak_ 
> *You wish it was you *


you always see right through me, don't you ? :Wink:

----------


## BodwadUK

My lap is free!!  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## illebille

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## BodwadUK

:LOL:

----------


## Michael_Kamen

This is going wrong....  :Frown:

----------


## Lightning

Why should this go wrong????????????????????????

----------


## mudfish

:Smilie:  
What going wrong?
 :big yellow:

----------


## Michael_Kamen

Because I just saw it in a dream.. :P

----------


## illebille

what were you dreaming about ?  :Confused:

----------


## BodwadUK

Me of course covered in custard!!!!  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by BodwadUK_ 
> *Me of course covered in custard!!!!  *


 :big yellow:  
Now it sound like it goes wrong!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## BodwadUK

Your licking it off!!!!  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## illebille

BWEEEK !! :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:

----------


## mudfish

:Confused:

----------


## BodwadUK

:LOL:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Say hello to the frog exterminator.  :big yellow:

----------


## mudfish

:wave:   :Alien Frog:   :wave:

----------


## doughnutter

this

----------


## doughnutter

this

----------


## doughnutter

this

----------


## doughnutter

sounds

----------


## doughnutter

like

----------


## doughnutter

a

----------


## doughnutter

good

----------


## doughnutter

idea

----------


## Madboy

What race might this be?

 :Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:  
 :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:  
 :EEK!:   :Confused:   :big yellow:  
 :wave:   :LOL:   :Blush:

----------


## Madboy

> _Originally posted by BodwadUK_ 
> *Me of course covered in custard!!!!  *


Sounds dirty :Big Grin:

----------


## illebille

wait until you see him !!  :Big Grin:  
it IS dirty ! :Sick:

----------


## BodwadUK

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YYEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## illebille

you dirty dog, you !
get away from my leg ! :Mad:

----------


## BodwadUK

I was aiming for your head!!!  :Wink:  

 :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## illebille

COULD SOMEBODY PLEASE SHOOT THIS DOG ??

----------


## visualAd

I already tried that.

----------


## illebille

is there really no other way to get rid of him ?  :Confused:

----------


## BodwadUK

Walls
Sausages
Walls
Sausages
.
.
.
.
.
BUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRP  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mudfish

:wave:

----------


## Kedaeus

:Confused:  Too bad there isn't any valuable information being shared within these 1k+ posts.

----------


## mendhak

> _Originally posted by Kedaeus_ 
> * Too bad there isn't any valuable information being shared within these 1k+ posts.*


You bothered to read all the posts?

----------


## Andy

woo hoo! I contributed!!!

----------


## vbNeo

> _Originally posted by Andy_ 
> *woo hoo! I contributed!!!*


No you didn't, YOU FAILED; miserably!

----------


## demotivater

> _Originally posted by Kedaeus_ 
> * Too bad there isn't any valuable information being shared within these 1k+ posts.*


When attempting to dislodge your foot from a toilet, make sure you have something soft to fall on.

----------


## vbNeo

> _Originally posted by demotivater_ 
> *When attempting to dislodge your foot from a toilet, make sure you have something soft to fall on.*


I once had a kitty cat... It said 'meow' sometimes when it was happy...

----------


## vbNeo

> _Originally posted by mendhak_ 
> *You bothered to read all the posts?*


I did, took me a fortnight too it did...

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Do you know what's it's like to have no carrot-clamper  :Frown:

----------


## Michael_Kamen

Just this morning I realised that my trousers are having their birthday on the moon...  :Cry:

----------


## mendhak

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Do you know what's it's like to have no carrot-clamper *


Yes!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I don't have the chutney  :Frown:

----------


## mudfish

:wave:  
I did a search for some code today and I got this thread!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Acidic

why don't you insert every word that people are likely to type in when searching for something serious? That way this thread will always be a result.

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by mudfish_ 
> * 
> I did a search for some code today and I got this thread!
> *


 :Big Grin:  
I will not have to!
I think it is already here!

----------


## vbNeo

> _Originally posted by Acidic_ 
> *why don't you insert every word that people are likely to type in when searching for something serious? That way this thread will always be a result.*


porn, XXX, free sex webcam, horny farm animals

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well then, visual basic. Common dialog control. large inflattable sheep.

Those ought to help.

----------


## visualAd

Does this thread have a database of its own??  :LOL:

----------


## VBMagneto

50th Post  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Bit it don't show if the post is in ChitChat.

----------


## mudfish

Yes they do search event!
 :wave:

----------


## mudfish

Now that I just type event in it show first in the list!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## peet

:wave:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Warblers.

Thought somebody might search on that.

----------


## Q_Me

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *This is one for all you constantly bored people.
> 
> The highest number of replies I have so far seen to a post is 300 ish. Anybody fancy trying to hit 1000?
> 
> Come On, You Know You Want To!*


We hit 1000 about 45 times now. Should we stop?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by peet_ 
> **


 :wave:

----------


## BodwadUK

NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DONT STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by BodwadUK_ 
> *NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DONT STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


Hey Hey! I've got pictures of you Bodwad!  :Mad:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Hey Hey! I've got pictures of you Bodwad! 
> 
> *


Nah, that picture looks more like our asslick of a Prime Minister, *John Howard*.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mendhak

More keywords!

wife
gangbang
slut
xxx
orgy
orgies
cheating housewives
petite
blonde
brunette
porn
redhead
blow job
doggy style
sex
rape
other dirty words?


I can just imagine... someone types in one of those words, finds this thread, and goes through the entire thing, only to reach _this_ post.  

aah, technology.

----------


## BodwadUK

WHEN DID YOU TAKE THAT PICTURE. I SWEAR THE SHEEP WAS LYING HONEST  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  



you forgot incest
 :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

:Confused:

----------


## BodwadUK

:Confused:  didnt know there was one  :Confused:

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## LuxuRy

hello!

----------


## duc

I should make a MACRO for this  :Big Grin:

----------


## MixMaster

Papa smurf

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by LuxuRy_ 
> *hello!*


Your a ****tard, you really are.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Your a ****tard, you really are.*


What is a "Asterixis tard"?   :LOL:

----------


## JAtkinson

Post

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by Nightwalker83_ 
> *What is a "Asterixis tard"?  *


 :Mad:   Did you get 60 emails about a new post in this thread as well?  :Mad:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *  Did you get 60 emails about a new post in this thread as well? *


Give me a minute and I'll check my hotmail  account.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

And thats exactly 1 minute.  :Alien Frog:

----------


## Nightwalker83

I didn't receive any notifications of new posts in this thead but I did receive a lot of emails advertising porn.  :Blush:  I know maybe the notifications were just disguised as porn just to get my attention.  :EEK!:   :LOL:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## visualAd

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *  Did you get 60 emails about a new post in this thread as well? *


Yes  :Mad:  Arn't you supposed to get just one e-mail until you visit the thread??

----------


## vbNeo

> _Originally posted by visualAd_ 
> *Yes  Arn't you supposed to get just one e-mail until you visit the thread??*


Same thing happened to me! And yeah, you should only get one mail till you visit the thread, maybe they changed it? hehe(though I can't really see any good reason for that...)

----------


## Pc_Madness

If you look at the times, its all done at exactly the same time, so I assume that whatever script he used, did it all at the same time, so vBulletin never knew that there was a new post? :dunno: 

Imagine how many emails it must have sent out.  :EEK!:

----------


## vbNeo

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *If you look at the times, its all done at exactly the same time, so I assume that whatever script he used, did it all at the same time, so vBulletin never knew that there was a new post? :dunno: 
> 
> Imagine how many emails it must have sent out. *


hehe - some server(s) must've had a hard time =).

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by vbNeo_ 
> *Same thing happened to me! And yeah, you should only get one mail till you visit the thread, maybe they changed it? hehe(though I can't really see any good reason for that...)*


Nah doesn't it send you a new email every time someone posts in a thread.  :Confused:

----------


## BodwadUK

Seems to depend on the thread.

I got loads of emails for this one but only one for others that had many replies.

Happens on many forums  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by LuxuRy_ 
> *hello!*


Sudbury is that home of the biggest nickel?



 :wave:

----------


## ruaVB2?

I come in to work and find out I have 53 e-mails from VBForum . . . needless to say we all had a good laugh  :LOL:  
Having said this, I'm turning off email notification  :Cry:

----------


## mindloop

hmmm..

----------


## mendhak

I laugh at those who actually _subscribed_ to this thread.   :Smilie:

----------


## mindloop

i suppose you find every search word on this thread.

----------


## visualAd

> _Originally posted by mendhak_ 
> *I laugh at those who actually subscribed to this thread.  *


So do I. I think they must need a brain scan  :LOL:

----------


## mindloop

sql connection stops responding

----------


## mindloop

while do events stop and for the next x all 
the controls go crazy
dont forget the panel or combobox, or flexgrid or label not to mention radiobuttom or things like that

----------


## mindloop

problem with datareader ? no  thanks, i got milk .

----------


## mindloop

and how exactley was your day tomorrow, what date was it ?  :big yellow:

----------


## mindloop

picture in picture in picturebox over the background picture of the parent picturebox like i would say.

----------


## mindloop

subscribe now  :Smilie:

----------


## mindloop

bye

----------


## vbNeo

> _Originally posted by mindloop_ 
> *while do events stop and for the next x all 
> the controls go crazy
> dont forget the panel or combobox, or flexgrid or label not to mention radiobuttom or things like that*


Hey, what about VBSmart Menu XP, or Button XP ? - Not to forget Windows XP

----------


## Danny J

What will we do when we get to 666th page of this thread?  :EEK!:   :Mad:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Danny J

Time

----------


## Danny J

to

----------


## Danny J

go

----------


## Danny J

get

----------


## Danny J

a

----------


## Danny J

life.

----------


## Danny J

Next page!!

----------


## Danny J

*appluase* thank you thanks you!! *bows down* *someone throws a pie from the behind to my behind*

----------


## visualAd

> _Originally posted by Danny J_ 
> *What will we do when we get to 666th page of this thread?    *


We are already on the 2271st page.

----------


## BodwadUK

1136!!!  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## vigge89

wieee

----------


## señorbadger

heres my contribution

i dont normally do post races

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:   :wave:  
 :Alien Frog:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Tremble before your new leader!  :Mad: 

http://www.galahtech.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=976

It will soon be the greatest post race in all the lands! :yes:

----------


## ahara

:Alien Frog:   :big yellow:   :Alien Frog:

----------


## Pc_Madness

:LOL:

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Tremble before your new leader! 
> 
> http://www.galahtech.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=976
> 
> It will soon be the greatest post race in all the lands! :yes:*


 :Big Grin:  
Post Race! (Pages 1 2 3 ...414 )  Replies 8,277

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Tremble before your new leader! 
> 
> http://www.galahtech.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=976
> 
> It will soon be the greatest post race in all the lands! :yes:*


 :Big Grin:  
  Post Race!  Pages (1136): « First ... « 1134 1135 [1136] Replies 45413

----------


## duc

.
                          .
                 .
 .                                            .
           .              .                                .                                        .
      .                          .                 .                     . .              .
 .                               . .                       .

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Tremble before your new leader! 
> 
> http://www.galahtech.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=976
> 
> It will soon be the greatest post race in all the lands! :yes:*


Pages: (419) [1] 2 3 ... Last » Replies 8,367
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pc_Madness

Your eyes seem to be having some trouble there.  :EEK!:

----------


## mudfish

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Yes it is great, do it 24-7, 365 a year! As long as I have power!

----------


## baja_yu

Now I know how most of the people pushed their status to addicted member etc.

Most of the posts went here....

----------


## BodwadUK

Dont count in here  :Frown:   :Frown:  


I would be super king if they did  :LOL:

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Tremble before your new leader! 
> 
> http://www.galahtech.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=976
> 
> It will soon be the greatest post race in all the lands! :yes:*


 :big yellow:  

replies 8,490

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Tremble before your new leader! 
> 
> http://www.galahtech.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=976
> 
> It will soon be the greatest post race in all the lands! :yes:*


 :big yellow:  

replies 8,824

How long do you think it will take them to get to 45422 Replies?

----------


## chenko

This will be the one and only original post race!  :Big Grin: 

(Now I'd wish they'ed relink my old posts to me :/ I'm 2nd highest in the highest poster list!)

----------


## parksie

:Wink:

----------


## chenko

you smelly rodent

----------


## parksie

And damn proud of it.

----------


## Pc_Madness

:Confused:

----------


## chenko

so, where are the other anuses atm

----------


## Bonker Gudd

It's 2001 again  :wave:

----------


## CyberSurfer

What else can I say but.....MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

----------


## chenko

:Big Grin:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

45432  :Cool:

----------


## chenko

I'm waiting for 50,000  :Wink:

----------


## Xcoder

> _Originally posted by CyberSurfer_ 
> *This is one for all you constantly bored people.
> 
> The highest number of replies I have so far seen to a post is 300 ish. Anybody fancy trying to hit 1000?
> 
> Come On, You Know You Want To!*



1000? amateur...although he was the thread starter...good for you Cyber

----------


## duc

:Thumb:

----------


## Osiris

how do you know what number a post is ?  :Confused: 

other than multiply the number of [pages] × [number of posts per page] ?

----------


## chenko

Just look at the reply count on the main page after you have posted, assuming someone else hasnt posted (look at the last poster)

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by mudfish_ 
> * 
> 
> replies 8,824
> 
> How long do you think it will take them to get to 45422 Replies?*


9109  :Cool:

----------


## ayan

:Smilie:

----------


## BryanD1776

This is my first post - might as well make it count right !?!

Im just a beginning programmer - nothing fancy just trying it out.

Best of luck on the most posts!!

BryanD1776

----------


## recpack

I am so bored. I am glad I found this.

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Tremble before your new leader! 
> 
> http://www.galahtech.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=976
> 
> It will soon be the greatest post race in all the lands! :yes:*


 :Big Grin:  
Replies 9,355

----------


## visualAd

I reply  :Thumb:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by mudfish_ 
> * 
> Replies 9,355*


9409  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## illebille

> _Originally posted by visualAd_ 
> *I reply*


... therefore you are ??  :Confused:

----------


## mar_zim

:wave:   halu....

----------


## visualAd

> _Originally posted by illebille_ 
> *... therefore you are ?? *


Replying to you  :big yellow:

----------


## baja_yu

hmmmmm....... I wonder how much space is this thread taking on the Hard drive????

----------


## visualAd

:LOL:

----------


## chenko

> _Originally posted by baja_yu_ 
> *hmmmmm....... I wonder how much space is this thread taking on the Hard drive????*


Not as much as you would think, it is only text at the end of the day.

----------


## parksie

It's text at the beginning of the day as well!

But in the middle...who knows!?

----------


## visualAd

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *But in the middle...who knows!?*


Only the first and last word in the enitire thread are stored.

The rest of the text in the middle exists at a super qunatum state.

----------


## parksie

That accounts for some of the randomness, then.

----------


## duc

¿

----------


## duc

¿

----------


## duc

¿

----------


## visualAd

This thread has a bug - I got an e-mail for each reply.

----------


## BodwadUK

If its the same person that posted the last one it sends another email  :Frown:

----------


## visualAd

Now you tell me.

----------


## visualAd

Now you tell me

----------


## BodwadUK

Jelly brain  :Big Grin:

----------


## visualAd

** looks around ** - did that dog just call me jelly brain  :Eek Boom:  

I'll set my hamsters on you.

----------


## BodwadUK

mmmm ham



wait no ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


MY LEG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


NO NO NO THEY ARE NOT BRASIL NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU....................... :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Matt_T_hat

this thread still buggy?

----------


## baja_yu

That's a nice way of sending mass emails to someone you dont like. Just register with thier email address and post here and use the email notification...

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by baja_yu_ 
> *That's a nice way of sending mass emails to someone you dont like. Just register with thier email address and post here and use the email notification...*


 :EEK!:

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by baja_yu_ 
> *That's a nice way of sending mass emails to someone you dont like. Just register with thier email address and post here and use the email notification...*


That would not be nice at all!

----------


## mudfish

How many people get notification e-mail on this thread?
 :wave:

----------


## mudfish

If you do  :wave:

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Tremble before your new leader! 
> 
> http://www.galahtech.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=976
> 
> It will soon be the greatest post race in all the lands! :yes:*


Replies 10,172

----------


## anjulpa

vroooooooooooom

i wonder where post races end-up....
....may be some distant universe only for post races..
..... huge hard drives....
...random data....
hehe

----------


## anjulpa

blah blah blah blah blah ......  :Alien Frog:

----------


## anjulpa

i saw i replied i replied i replied i replied ........ Ctrl+Break

----------


## crux2002

here comes another post. why not  :Alien Frog:   :Eek Boom:   :Thumb:   :Ehh:   :wave:   :LOL:   :Blush:   :Cry:   :big yellow:

----------


## james14

i think the redsox are going to win the world series this year, 2004 WHOS WITH ME? 


die yankee fans (not literally  :Ehh:  )

----------


## james14

even though we are on a wicked big losing streak  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by mudfish_ 
> *Replies 10,172*


10,708

----------


## rotcrules

everyone put their email on this forum and then a spamer could come along and collect all the email addresses and send you spam.

sound like a plan? :Ehh:  

Just joking :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pc_Madness

> _Originally posted by rotcrules_ 
> *everyone put their email on this forum and then a spamer could come along and collect all the email addresses and send you spam.
> 
> sound like a plan? 
> 
> Just joking*




```
If YourOpinion = WindowsIsCrap Then
  Kill Wndows
  Open Linux
ElseIf YourOpinion = WindowsIsGreat Then
  Unload Me
Else
  Get MSNTV
End If
```

Error: Wndows not defined

----------


## rotcrules

I know that code would not work i just thought it would realize that if you don't like computers in general to get MSNTV, and if you didn't like Windows to try linux, exc...

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *10,708*


11,367

----------


## duc

we

----------


## duc

must

----------


## duc

stay

----------


## duc

ahead  :Alien Frog:

----------


## duc

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## duc

><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:  ><><><><><>< :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## duc

BOOM  :Eek Boom:

----------


## duc

Logged in as: duc ( Log Out )

----------


## duc

:Cool:

----------


## duc

Logged in user: duc [logout] 
Post subject:  (Optional) 
Message Icon:
  No icon                                    

vB Code [help]
 Normal Mode 
 Enhanced Mode      SIZEsmall large huge FONTArial Times Courier Century COLOR sky blue royal blue blue dark-blue orange orange-red crimson red firebrick dark red green limegreen sea-green deeppink tomato coral purple indigo burlywood sandy brown sienna chocolate teal silver 

     Close Current Tag
 Close All Tags  

Your Reply: 
See Forum Rules (below) for
more information about what
codes you are allowed to use
in your posts.

Smilies 







[check message length]

----------


## duc

:Thumb:   :Ehh:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## duc

:Mad:   :Embarrassment:   :Ehh:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Frown:   :Confused:  :Mad:   :Embarrassment:   :Ehh:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Frown:   :Confused:  :Mad:   :Embarrassment:   :Ehh:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Frown:   :Confused:

----------


## duc

:Mad:   :Embarrassment:   :Ehh:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Frown:   :Confused:

----------


## duc

:Thumb:  die  :Smilie:   :Thumb:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## duc

:Mad:   :Embarrassment:   :Ehh:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Frown:   :Confused: 

OWN3D

 :Mad:   :Embarrassment:   :Ehh:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Frown:   :Confused:

----------


## duc

awdfw awdwd [IMG]dwawda[/IMG] [CODE]wdawdawadwad[Highlight=VB]waddawdwad[PHP]wdawadwdwdawdwwdawaddwwwdwadwwwddw


> wdawddwawda

----------


## duc

:Mad:   :Embarrassment:   :Ehh:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Frown:   :Confused: 

This is not the greatest song in the world.

----------


## duc

:Frown:

----------


## duc

LOOK FAMILIAR?!

----------


## duc



----------


## SuperChris9

This is the first time i've posted in post race, but i always get an email notification of someone replying to the thread i've subscribed to.

What gives?

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by SuperChris9_ 
> *This is the first time i've posted in post race, but i always get an email notification of someone replying to the thread i've subscribed to.
> 
> What gives?*


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Every time some one posts a lot on this thread! People come on and say they get notification!
Make sure you take your self off the list!
 :wave:

----------


## duc

when you post, uncheck this:

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  
How

----------


## mudfish

many

----------


## mudfish

people

----------


## mudfish

are

----------


## mudfish

still

----------


## mudfish

on

----------


## mudfish

the

----------


## mudfish

mail

----------


## mudfish

list?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vbNeo

I am  :Big Grin:

----------


## w7jkt

how

----------


## w7jkt

come

----------


## w7jkt

we

----------


## w7jkt

are

----------


## w7jkt

still

----------


## w7jkt

posting?

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Tremble before your new leader! 
> 
> http://www.galahtech.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=976
> 
> It will soon be the greatest post race in all the lands! :yes:*


 :wave:  
Replies 12,633

Do not want to fall behind!
 :Alien Frog:

----------


## mudfish

:wave:   :Alien Frog:

----------


## crux2002

this is the 45523th post
 :EEK!:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*PREPARE TO BE WANGED!*

----------


## crux2002

45524th

----------


## crux2002

45525th

----------


## crux2002

45526th

----------


## crux2002

dasse. esta merda está enorme. lol

----------


## mar_zim

45528th

taasa na ani oi...lol

----------


## dglienna

45530 and counting...

----------


## mar_zim

you forgot 45529th??? :Confused:

----------


## dglienna

well, I sure the heck didn't count them.  VBforum error, I guess.
I was looking at the post count!     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

plus, this is 45532

----------


## mar_zim

i wonder...when this thread end??? :Confused:

----------


## dglienna

i think vbforum will crash right after post 99999      :Big Grin:

----------


## dglienna

everybody that posted will be prosecuted as conspirators to crash a server     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mar_zim

i think the punishment is to pick up the broken pieces from the crash server  :Big Grin:

----------


## dglienna

or, to read every post using a dial-up line!

----------


## mar_zim

i think in my own calculations..hmmmm....it takes a 365 days to finish it.

what do you think dg?

----------


## dglienna

I think VBForums will be alive for a lot longer than 365 days    :Big Grin:  

people will probably get tired of posting to it.  if not, the mods can elect to remove the LAST link, and make everyone page thru till they get to the end before they can hit the REPLY button., 

they'd have to take the REPLY button off of all of the pages that weren't the last page, too!

 :big yellow:    DING! DING!  (suggestion can be used by mods)

[invoice is in the mail!]

----------


## mar_zim

thats good dg... :Big Grin:  

moderator alert dg suggestions is quiet good. :Big Grin:

----------


## mudfish

:Cry:   :Cry:  dial-up line is all I can get at home

----------


## dglienna

but you could still make up a postid# in the url.  it would be a little harder, but eventually, you could find the end, and post.
it would slow down all but those destined to be the last post on the thread that killed VBForum.  He wouldn't be singled out as the 'killer' but it would be his post that 'killed' it.

INFAMOUS for eternity!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Keepin' it alive.

----------


## mudfish

:wave:

----------


## dglienna

conspirators!    :Big Grin:

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Tremble before your new leader! 
> 
> http://www.galahtech.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=976
> 
> It will soon be the greatest post race in all the lands! :yes:*


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Replies 13,577
 :Cool:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Silence in court!  :Mad:

----------


## muiz1988

...

----------


## LoNeR

nice move mickey  :Big Grin:

----------


## mar_zim

next... :wave:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Fear  :Mad:

----------


## mar_zim

> _Originally posted by Bonker Gudd_ 
> *Fear *


huh?

----------


## mar_zim

:Smilie:

----------


## dsheller

That would suck pretty bad if someones job was to go through all posts and archive them, id shoot myself before doing this thread.

----------


## dglienna

1139 pages and it still won't die. let's let it sit until it gets archived off of the main system, and see how long it takes to reload the whole thing after you search for it.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## mar_zim

:LOL:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Either*


 4 years ago, you were one of the first  :Frown:

----------


## chemicalNova

I can't believe I've never seen this post. No wonder some of you have unbelievably high post counts  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Phreak

----------


## chemicalNova

Can anyone imagine how big the Database for all this must be? This post is a small forum in itself..

 :Ehh:  

Phreak

----------


## mendhak

> _Originally posted by «°°phReAk°°»_ 
> *Can anyone imagine how big the Database for all this must be? 
> *


Yes.  I am also imagining a four-dimensional object as I type this reply.

----------


## mendhak

Now I'm imagining three-dimensional breasts.

----------


## dglienna

*-     45662* and going as strong as ever!



 :Big Grin:

----------


## BodwadUK

Still boring though  :LOL:

----------


## dglienna

my first post without 2 smileys!

----------


## dglienna

my first post without 2 smileys!

----------


## dglienna

my first post without 2 smileys!

[and it took about 3 minutes to save changes!]

see, i got impatient. i guess they won't do it.
they'd get three times as many unwanted posts!

----------


## mendhak

I'm still visualizing breasts.

----------


## Danial

*Looks around*

Where the hell am I?

----------


## mar_zim

still roaming around.



this thread is very restful..
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## dglienna

I think that they found a solution.
They keep delaying the write, so that we will get sick of waiting for it to post!

oops.  this one went fast. the last one took 3 minutes!

----------


## Lemon Lime

don't really know why, but it does, ok?

----------


## dglienna

it does, what?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

It's 2783,499,619  :Frown:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

¾

----------


## dglienna

31,871 and going strong!

post 1,779,736,  btw

----------


## dglienna

where did it go? i had to search all over for it to post this!

----------


## mendhak

I'm hungry.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hey look, another paranoid spammer  :Alien Frog:

----------


## dglienna

post 31,871

----------


## mudfish

:Smilie:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Alien Frog:   :wave:

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by Pc_Madness_ 
> *Tremble before your new leader! 
> 
> http://www.galahtech.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=976
> 
> It will soon be the greatest post race in all the lands! :yes:*


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Replies 14,836

----------


## dglienna

31,871 and going strong!

1140 pages

----------


## mudfish

:Duck:  :mike:  :Duck:  :mike:  :Duck:  :mike:  :Duck:  :mike:

----------


## timeshifter

I'm sorry, but this post is just insane. I could post for days here and not be noticed!!! Have I mentioned that this post is insane? If it could be anymore insane, I'd probably shoot myself.. Wait a minute, I said I'd shoot myself this morning in College Prep Writing... I hate the teacher for that class... Maybe I should shoot her...

btw, what the heck are we racing to? The "Finish Line Of Absolute Stupidity"? Or maybe it's the "Finish Line of Anarchy"... maybe I'm just hallucinating things again... Someone put a shotgun in my mouth and fire..... (dont' take that to heart, Bodwad...)

----------


## mudfish

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
:mike: 
Do you know about the duck?
 :Eek Boom:

----------


## KodeShark

:Cry:

----------


## dglienna

like musical chairs, except the one that posts the post that breaks VBF gets banned.  prolly the one after 999999

we're halfway there...

----------


## Merri

I thought it'd be one after 666666...

----------


## cid

:Wink:

----------


## timeshifter

Or I'll just cut you all... btw, what the flock are we racing to?

----------


## KodeShark

The end of the universe!!! (Professor from Futurama)

----------


## dglienna

looks like the column isn't big enough for 7 digits...

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You need more width  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mudfish

Just think in 7995 years they get to code out of Y10K and this thread could be there!
 :Sick:   :Alien Frog:  :mike:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## timeshifter

:Alien Frog:   :Duck:   :Eek Boom:  :mike:  :Thumb:   :Duck:   :Big Grin:   :Cool:   :Smilie:   :LOL:   :Alien Frog:   :Alien Frog:   :Eek Boom:   :Eek Boom:  

Sparks: The sun god dwells within me.

Dr. Quinn: He's got the power of the sun. In his pants. 

Debbie: I want the sun god within me!

Sparks: The sun god Mardok does not crave your used orifice.

----------


## mudfish

> _Originally posted by timeshifter_ 
> *   :mike:           
> 
> Sparks: The sun god dwells within me.
> 
> Dr. Quinn: He's got the power of the sun. In his pants. 
> 
> Debbie: I want the sun god within me!
> 
> Sparks: The sun god Mardok does not crave your used orifice.*


 :wave:   :wave:  
 :Thumb:  
 :Duck:   :Duck:  :mike: :mike: 
 :Alien Frog:   :Alien Frog:  
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
 :Big Grin:

----------


## dglienna

31871 / 1811818

when I started,  1811828 when I finished!

----------


## cid

> _Originally posted by dglienna_ 
> *31871 / 1811818
> 
> when I started,  1811828 when I finished!*


Jelly Beans?

----------


## visualAd

```
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
```

----------


## cid

Tildees are leet

----------


## agmorgan

> _Originally posted by visualAd_ 
> *
> 
> ```
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ```
> 
> *


I couldnt agree more

----------


## Aman010

i

----------


## Aman010

just

----------


## Aman010

found

----------


## Aman010

the

----------


## Aman010

worst

----------


## Aman010

timepass

----------


## Aman010

:Alien Frog:

----------


## planter008

did i miss something?...i swear i left the computer for a minute to change my babies clothes and now there is a million new posts on the web.  Hey that cyber design is excellent.  praying computers who would have thought.....!!!

----------


## timeshifter

Who's winning the everlasting post race, anyway?

I think it's me with 14,000 posts even..

----------


## BodwadUK

YAWN THIS IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BORING  :Alien Frog:

----------


## timeshifter

If I were to shoot the  :Alien Frog:  in the face with a :mike: and make him go  :Eek Boom: , would you  :big yellow:  and stop being  :Frown: ?

----------


## mudfish

:wave:

----------


## Babe_magnet

****

----------


## timeshifter

I kill you all.

----------


## peet

thats not nice

----------


## timeshifter

Who said posts in the post race had to be nice?

----------


## visualAd

What is the point of post race? What is the prize?

----------


## peet

> _Originally posted by timeshifter_ 
> *Who said posts in the post race had to be nice?*


there is a rule somewhere in here.. u have to be superduper nice

----------


## peet

> _Originally posted by visualAd_ 
> *What is the point of post race? What is the prize?*


a box of angry norwegian anchovies

----------


## dglienna

last one to post wins?

----------


## Zeka

guess

----------


## Zeka

what

----------


## BodwadUK

I win  :Alien Frog:

----------


## visualAd

> _Originally posted by dglienna_ 
> *last one to post wins?*


This is where marty comes along and posts a reply and then closes the thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## BodwadUK

No we all know martys a loser  :Alien Frog:   :Alien Frog:   :LOL:

----------


## dglienna

at #31871, I am finally rating this thread.

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  
I think we need, shrimp!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:   :big yellow: 

The end of that code!
Heehee
"
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
class CApplication : public CWinApp
{
public:
  virtual BOOL InitInstance(VOID);
  virtual INT ExitInstance(VOID);

	DECLARE_MESSAGE_MAP()
};

BEGIN_MESSAGE_MAP(CApplication, CWinApp)
    ON_COMMAND(ID_FILE_NEW, OnFileNew)
    ON_COMMAND(ID_FILE_OPEN, OnFileOpen)
END_MESSAGE_MAP()

BOOL
CApplication::InitInstance(VOID)
{
	Enable3dControls();			// Call this when using MFC in a shared DLL

	if (!AfxOleInit())
	{
    AfxMessageBox("Unable to intialize OLE");
		return FALSE;
	}
  if (LoadLibrary(_T("RICHED32.DLL"))==NULL)
	{
    AfxMessageBox("Unable to load RICHED32.DLL", MB_OK|MB_ICONEXCLAMATION);
		return FALSE;
	}

  CSingleDocTemplate* pDocTemplate;
	pDocTemplate = new CSingleDocTemplate(
		IDR_MAINFRAME,
    RUNTIME_CLASS(CMainDoc),
    RUNTIME_CLASS(CMainFrame),       // main SDI frame window
    RUNTIME_CLASS(CMainView));
	AddDocTemplate(pDocTemplate);

	// Parse command line for standard shell commands, DDE, file open
	CCommandLineInfo cmdInfo;
	ParseCommandLine(cmdInfo);

	// Dispatch commands specified on the command line
	if (!ProcessShellCommand(cmdInfo))
		return FALSE;

	return TRUE;
}

INT
CApplication::ExitInstance(VOID)
{
	FreeLibrary(GetModuleHandle(_T("RICHED32.DLL")));

  return CWinApp::ExitInstance();
}

CApplication Application;
"

----------


## duc

*stretch*

----------


## Matt_T_hat

:Thumb:  Wha?...

Do we get bonus points, for I dunno cross posting the post race with say... the post race?

or is this more of a pot race?

----------


## dglienna

It must be getting better.

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  
Has any one ever clicked "here"

This thread has more than 40 replies. Click here to review the whole thread.

 :wave:

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  
Glad to see this thread still here!
 :EEK!:   :Eek Boom:  
 :wave: 

The C++ code for some one!!! Heehee
"
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
// AAAT011 - View/Print RichText Documents
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
#define VC_EXTRALEAN    // Exclude rarely-used stuff from Windows headers
#include <afxwin.h>     // MFC core and standard components
#include <afxext.h>     // MFC extensions
#include <afxcmn.h>			// MFC support for Windows 95 Common Controls
#include <afxrich.h>    // MFC support for Rich Edit

#include "AAAT011.h"

CHAR Filename[128] = "";
CHAR SystemLine[128] =  "System:  XXXX";
CHAR RevisedLine[128] = "Revised:  99/99/9999";
CHAR PrintedLine[128] = "Printed:  99/99/9999";

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
// CIC
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
class CIC : public CDC
{
public:
    CIC(VOID);
};

CIC::CIC(VOID)
{
  CreateIC(_T("DISPLAY"), NULL, NULL, NULL);
}

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
// CMainFrame
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
class CMainFrame : public CFrameWnd
{
public:
	virtual BOOL PreCreateWindow(CREATESTRUCT& cs);

protected:
  afx_msg INT OnCreate(LPCREATESTRUCT lpCreateStruct);

  DECLARE_DYNCREATE(CMainFrame)
	DECLARE_MESSAGE_MAP()
};

IMPLEMENT_DYNCREATE(CMainFrame, CFrameWnd)

BEGIN_MESSAGE_MAP(CMainFrame, CFrameWnd)
	ON_WM_CREATE()
END_MESSAGE_MAP()

BOOL
CMainFrame::PreCreateWindow(CREATESTRUCT& cs)
{
  BOOL  bRes = CFrameWnd::PreCreateWindow(cs);
  CIC   dc;
  CRect rectDisplay(0, 0, dc.GetDeviceCaps(HORZRES), dc.GetDeviceCaps(VERTRES));

  cs.x = rectDisplay.left;
  cs.y = rectDisplay.top;
  cs.cx = rectDisplay.Width();
  cs.cy = rectDisplay.Height()-24;

  return bRes;
}

INT
CMainFrame::OnCreate(LPCREATESTRUCT lpCreateStruct)
{
	if (CFrameWnd::OnCreate(lpCreateStruct) == -1)
		return -1;

	CWnd* pView = GetDlgItem(AFX_IDW_PANE_FIRST);
	if (pView != NULL)
    pView->SetWindowPos(&wndBottom, 0, 0, 0, 0,SWP_NOSIZE|SWP_NOMOVE|SWP_NOACTIVATE);

	return 0;
}

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
// CMainCtnr
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
class CMainDoc;
class CMainView;

class CMainCtnr : public CRichEditCntrItem
{
public:
  CMainCtnr(REOBJECT* preo = NULL, CMainDoc* pContainer = NULL);
  CMainDoc* GetDocument(VOID);
  CMainView* GetActiveView(VOID);

protected:
  DECLARE_SERIAL(CMainCtnr)
};

IMPLEMENT_SERIAL(CMainCtnr, CRichEditCntrItem, 0)

CMainCtnr::CMainCtnr(REOBJECT *preo, CMainDoc* pContainer)
  : CRichEditCntrItem(preo, (CRichEditDoc*)pContainer)
{
}

inline
CMainDoc*
CMainCtnr::GetDocument(VOID)
{
  return((CMainDoc*)COleClientItem::GetDocument());
}

inline
CMainView*
CMainCtnr::GetActiveView(VOID)
{
  return((CMainView*)COleClientItem::GetActiveView());
}

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
// CMainDoc
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
class CMainView;

class CMainDoc : public CRichEditDoc
{
public:
	virtual CRichEditCntrItem* CreateClientItem(REOBJECT* preo) const;
	virtual BOOL OnNewDocument();
	virtual BOOL OnOpenDocument(LPCTSTR lpszPathName);

protected:
  DECLARE_DYNCREATE(CMainDoc)
};

IMPLEMENT_DYNCREATE(CMainDoc, CRichEditDoc)

BOOL
CMainDoc::OnOpenDocument(LPCTSTR lpszPathName)
{
  FILE* iFile;
  CHAR  Buffer[8];

  strcpy(Filename, lpszPathName);
  iFile = fopen(lpszPathName, "rb");
  if (iFile==NULL)
  {
    AfxMessageBox("Unable to load document", MB_ICONEXCLAMATION|MB_OK);
    return(FALSE);
  }
  fread(Buffer, 5, 1, iFile);
  fclose(iFile);
  if (memcmp(Buffer, "{\\rtf", 5)!=0)
  {
    AfxMessageBox("Document is not in rich text format", MB_ICONEXCLAMATION|MB_OK);
    return(FALSE);
  }

  if (!CRichEditDoc::OnOpenDocument(lpszPathName))
    return FALSE;

  // System ID
  sprintf(SystemLine, "System:  %-4.4s", lpszPathName+12);

  // File Time
  {
    HANDLE hFile;
    FILETIME FileTime;

    hFile = CreateFile(lpszPathName, GENERIC_READ, 0, NULL, OPEN_EXISTING,
      FILE_ATTRIBUTE_NORMAL, NULL);
    GetFileTime(hFile, NULL, NULL, &FileTime);
    CloseHandle(hFile);
    CTime Time(FileTime);
    strcpy(RevisedLine, Time.Format("Revised:  %m/%d/%Y"));
  }
  // System Time
  {
    CTime Time = CTime::GetCurrentTime();

    strcpy(PrintedLine, Time.Format("Printed:  %m/%d/%Y"));
  }

	return TRUE;
}

CRichEditCntrItem*
CMainDoc::CreateClientItem(REOBJECT* preo) const
{
  return(new CMainCtnr(preo, (CMainDoc*)this));
}

BOOL CMainDoc::OnNewDocument(VOID)
{
  if (!CRichEditDoc::OnNewDocument())
		return FALSE;
	return TRUE;
}

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
// CMainView
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
class CMainView : public CRichEditView
{
public:
  CMainDoc* GetDocument(VOID);

protected:
  CMainView(VOID);
	virtual BOOL PreCreateWindow(CREATESTRUCT& cs);
  virtual VOID OnPrint(CDC* pDC, CPrintInfo* pInfo);
  virtual VOID OnPrepareDC( CDC* pDC, CPrintInfo* pInfo = NULL );
	virtual BOOL OnPreparePrinting(CPrintInfo* pInfo);
  afx_msg INT  OnCreate(LPCREATESTRUCT lpCreateStruct);
  afx_msg VOID OnSize(UINT nType, int cx, int cy);

  DECLARE_DYNCREATE(CMainView)
	DECLARE_MESSAGE_MAP()
};

IMPLEMENT_DYNCREATE(CMainView, CRichEditView)

BEGIN_MESSAGE_MAP(CMainView, CRichEditView)
  ON_COMMAND(ID_FILE_PRINT, OnFilePrint)
  ON_COMMAND(ID_FILE_PRINT_DIRECT, OnFilePrint)
	ON_WM_SIZE()
END_MESSAGE_MAP()

CMainView::CMainView(VOID)
{
  SetMargins(CRect(1584,720,1584,720));
  m_nWordWrap = WrapToTargetDevice;
}

BOOL
CMainView::PreCreateWindow(CREATESTRUCT& cs)
{
  BOOL bRes = CRichEditView::PreCreateWindow(cs);

  cs.style |= ES_READONLY;
  return(bRes);
}

VOID
CMainView::OnPrepareDC(CDC* pDC, CPrintInfo* pInfo)
{
  if (pInfo!=NULL)
    if (pInfo->m_nCurPage > (UINT)m_aPageStart.GetSize())
    {
      pInfo->m_bContinuePrinting = FALSE;
      return;
    }
  CRichEditView::OnPrepareDC(pDC, pInfo);
  if (pInfo!=NULL)
  {

    if (pInfo->m_bContinuePrinting && (pDC!=NULL))
    {
      CHAR  Buffer[128];
      INT   PhysicalDPI;
      INT   X;
      INT   Y;
      INT   PointSize;
      HFONT hFont;

      PhysicalDPI = pDC->GetDeviceCaps(LOGPIXELSX);
      PointSize = MulDiv(10, pDC->GetDeviceCaps(LOGPIXELSY), 72);
      hFont = (HFONT)SelectObject(pDC->m_hDC, CreateFont(PointSize, 0, 0, 0,
        FW_NORMAL, FALSE, FALSE, FALSE, ANSI_CHARSET, OUT_DEFAULT_PRECIS,
        CLIP_DEFAULT_PRECIS, DEFAULT_QUALITY, DEFAULT_PITCH|FF_SWISS,
        "Times New Roman"));
      // System:  ????
      pDC->SetTextAlign(TA_BOTTOM|TA_LEFT);
      X = 0;
      Y = MulDiv(150, PhysicalDPI, 1000);
      pDC->TextOut(X, Y, SystemLine, strlen(SystemLine));
      // Revised:  99/99/9999
      Y = MulDiv(300, PhysicalDPI, 1000);
      pDC->TextOut(X, Y, RevisedLine, strlen(RevisedLine));
      // Page:  9
      pDC->SetTextAlign(TA_BOTTOM|TA_RIGHT);
      X = MulDiv(8000, PhysicalDPI, 1000);
      Y = MulDiv(150, PhysicalDPI, 1000);
      sprintf(Buffer, "Page:  %u", pInfo->m_nCurPage);
      pDC->TextOut(X, Y, Buffer, strlen(Buffer));
      // Printed:  99/99/9999
      Y = MulDiv(300, PhysicalDPI, 1000);
      pDC->TextOut(X, Y, PrintedLine, strlen(PrintedLine));

      hFont = (HFONT)SelectObject(pDC->m_hDC, hFont);
      DeleteObject(hFont);
      pDC->SetTextAlign(TA_BOTTOM|TA_LEFT);
    }
  }
}

void CMainView::OnPrint(CDC* pDC, CPrintInfo* pInfo)
{
	ASSERT_VALID(this);
	ASSERT_VALID(pDC);
	ASSERT(pInfo != NULL);
	ASSERT(pInfo->m_bContinuePrinting);

	UINT nPage = pInfo->m_nCurPage;
	ASSERT(nPage <= (UINT)m_aPageStart.GetSize());
	long nIndex = (long) m_aPageStart[nPage-1];
  long nLast;

  // print as much as possible in the current page, up to a <PageBreak>
  FINDTEXTEX FindData;

  FindData.chrg.cpMin = nIndex;
  FindData.chrg.cpMax = 0xFFFFFFFF;
  FindData.lpstrText = "<PageBreak>";
  nLast = GetRichEditCtrl().FindText(FR_MATCHCASE, &FindData);
  nIndex = PrintPage(pDC, nIndex, nLast);
  if (nLast!=-1)
    if (nIndex >= nLast)
      nIndex += 12;

	if (nIndex >= GetTextLength())
	{
		TRACE0("End of Document\n");
		pInfo->SetMaxPage(nPage);
	}

	// update pagination information for page just printed
	if (nPage == (UINT)m_aPageStart.GetSize())
	{
		if (nIndex < GetTextLength())
			m_aPageStart.Add(nIndex);
	}
	else
	{
		ASSERT(nPage+1 <= (UINT)m_aPageStart.GetSize());
		ASSERT(nIndex == (long)m_aPageStart[nPage+1-1]);
	}
}

BOOL CMainView::OnPreparePrinting(CPrintInfo* pInfo)
{
    return DoPreparePrinting(pInfo);
}

int CMainView::OnCreate(LPCREATESTRUCT lpCreateStruct)
{
    if(CRichEditView::OnCreate(lpCreateStruct) == -1)
       return -1;
    GetRichEditCtrl().SetOptions(ECOOP_SET, ECO_READONLY);

	return 0;
}

inline
CMainDoc*
CMainView::GetDocument(VOID)
{
  return((CMainDoc*)m_pDocument);
}

VOID
CMainView::OnSize(UINT nType, int cx, int cy)
{
	CRichEditView::OnSize(nType, cx, cy);
  CRect rect(0, 0, cx, cy);
	GetRichEditCtrl().SetRect(rect);
}

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
// CApplication

"
To big go to post above
hehe

----------


## Xcoder

yep.

----------


## wossname

Well

Oil

Beef

Hooked

----------


## Jacob Roman

That one dude who has a thread called "We can do it" want's the views to go upto one million.  Good luck beating this.

----------


## timeshifter

*B*eginners' *I*ntroduction to *G*overnmental *S*pecial *H*igh *I*ntensity *T*raining.

----------


## mudfish

:big yellow:  
Someone has work in here, umhh! 
 :EEK!:  
Never mind!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


 :Big Grin:  
The thread is still here! 
 :Alien Frog:

----------


## dglienna

Good Morning Vietnam!

(for no reason, other that I'm up early!)

----------


## cid

It's all about frank sinatra

"Fly me to the moon..."

----------


## IntelSucks

> It's all about frank sinatra
> 
> "Fly me to the moon..."



noob

----------


## timeshifter

I have no clue at all what the current line of thinking is, but i'm going to say that THE RACE OF TIME SHIFTERS RULES ALL!!!!!

<shifts back in time to see his performance>

Not bad... I could use a little more inflection though...

----------


## mudfish

> Good Morning Vietnam!
> 
> (for no reason, other that I'm up early!)


  :Sick:  
Good Morning Iraq!
 :wave:

----------


## dglienna

then, it's compliment:

Good Night, Irene!

----------


## visualAd

12354


> Glad to see this thread still here!
>   
> 
> 
>        The C++ code for some one!!! Heehee
>        "
>        /////////
>          DECLARE_DYNCREATE(CMainFrame)
>            DECLARE_MESSAGE_MAP()e special .. says:
> ...

----------


## mudfish

> 12354


12345

 :wave:

----------


## visualAd

> 12345


 21435

----------


## mudfish

> 21435


No No NO!!!!!!
It is 12345

 :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

No more antifreeze   :Mad:

----------


## mudfish

:wave:   :Alien Frog:   :wave:  
But it is cold outside!
 :wave:   :Alien Frog:   :wave:

----------


## RhinoBull

Not so if look at these numbers:

replies: 45649
pages: 914

WOW ... This could be the world record !

----------


## dglienna

this shows that i'm on page 1142!

----------


## mudfish

:wave:  
I am still swimming around the forum!
 :Alien Frog:  
I am on 1142 all so and a few more!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## timeshifter

Gay? Is that what I heard?




Page 1142 for me also.

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Yep, page 1142 here too
That's pretty impressive   :Eek Boom:

----------


## Jacob Roman

Might as well toss another post in here   :big yellow:

----------


## MrPolite

> Might as well toss another post in here


I second that  :Thumb:

----------


## Jacob Roman

Ah hell, here comes another...

----------


## timeshifter

One more for the landfill!












Mirage Tanks on RA2 and YR were unstoppable in hordes.... hehehe...

----------


## Jacob Roman

I call your bet, and toss another post in there...  :Thumb:

----------


## mudfish

1142
 :wave:

----------


## dglienna

Well, at least we're slowing this post down.  At least I have tabbed browsing which lets me zorder the page request.

45660. i have a bad feeling for post # 45666!

----------


## mendhak

Two pairs and an ace.  :Cool:

----------


## dglienna

Royal Flush!

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> Royal Flush!


  :Cry:  
I don't believe it! The only time I get a straight flush!!   :Eek Boom:

----------


## mudfish

> 72


  :Alien Frog:  
73
 :Blush:  
Opps wrong thread!
 :Alien Frog:

----------


## Jacob Roman

> 73
>  
> Opps wrong thread!


45665  :big yellow:

----------


## Jacob Roman

I'm now satanic 45666  :big yellow:

----------


## dglienna

45667



Hehehehe.  I was waiting for you to press the ENTER button!

----------


## timeshifter

45667


Just for kicks...

6666666666
66
66
66666
66
66
66

----------


## Jacob Roman

45669 Dude!!!  :big yellow:   :Thumb:

----------


## dglienna

45670

----------


## mudfish

45671
 :Confused:  
or

45673

I think someone stolen a post or 2!
 :Cry:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

45672 and counting!   :wave:

----------


## mudfish

:Alien Frog:  
45673

or
45675

 :Ehh:

----------


## dglienna

45674

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Uhmmm. what was I going to say again?
Ah yeah,

its raining today   :Cry:

----------


## BodwadUK

No its not

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Since you are in England just wait a few more minutes! It will rain then!

As they always say:

If you dont like the English weather, wait a minute it will change!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

It's windy here  :Blush:

----------


## mendhak

Put the toilet seat up.

----------


## visualAd

Please keep his fred serious  :Frown:

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

And I thought fred is on vacation?   :Sick:

----------


## mendhak

Bob!

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Fred is on vacation with bob?   :Confused:

----------


## Jacob Roman

IM THE WINNER OF THE POST RACE!!!  :big yellow:

----------


## Bonker Gudd



----------


## dglienna

OK.  Delete it now.  I WIN.

----------


## mendhak

Metaphorically, we're all wieners!!

----------


## visualAd

Except me. I always loose  :Cry:

----------


## mendhak

You are pretty loose.   :Sick:

----------


## MrPolite

> IM THE WINNER OF THE POST RACE!!!


me too!  :big yellow:

----------


## mar_zim

> me too!


ditto.  :Smilie:

----------


## Jacob Roman

No I won   :Mad:

----------


## timeshifter

Who said blah?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*blah*

----------


## timeshifter

He did.

That must mean he won the race.

crap.

----------


## Jacob Roman

I WIN AGAIN!!! w00t!!!

----------


## mudfish

> I WIN AGAIN!!! w00t!!!


  :Alien Frog:  
What did you say?
I can not hear you.
PS the last post on this thread is the winner!
So that is me!
 :wave:

----------


## dglienna

The thread starter can delete this thread, but untl he or a moderator that HAS THE POWER TO DO SO decides to do it, then there will be no way to know who is the last poster, as the thread will be gone.  I guess any mod can look at the deleted thread to see, though.
*
#45698*

----------


## mendhak

I'm listening to the 70s station on Shoutcast... SKY FM.  Some of these songs are pretty tasteless, although most of them are good.  Bands I've never heard of!  :Alien Frog:

----------


## dglienna

Some of my favorite music is from the 70's.  I prolly know all of it!

----------


## mendhak

Which ones?

----------


## Matt_T_hat

This.Length=This.Length+1

----------


## timeshifter

This.Thread.Winner = "timeshifter"
This.Thread.Arguements = False

----------


## Jacob Roman

i Won!!!

----------


## mudfish

:wave:  
Not yet!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## dglienna

When I hear "Listen to the Music" by the Doobie Brothers, I am transported back to grade school.  Classic Tune.

REO Speedwagon is great, but they were exceptional in the 70's

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Never thrust a hissing gerbil   :Blush:

----------


## dglienna

Spoken with the wisdom of experience?

----------


## fret

REO Speedwagon is cool.   :Alien Frog:

----------


## Jacob Roman

> Why did the chicken cross the road.


The side of the road that the chicken originally was on had a KFC which ran out of fried chicken and the place was full of hungry black people who had nothing to eat but watermelon and had an evil hungry eye on that chicken.  :big yellow:

----------


## dglienna

That is tasteless, even for ChitChat.    

Some of my best friends are chickens.   :Smilie:

----------


## mudfish

:Alien Frog:  
Bob, the rubber chicken?
 :Ehh:

----------


## dglienna

Yup.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

:Alien Frog:  Shake your chicken   :Alien Frog:

----------


## dglienna

45717!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Inhale your clock  :Thumb:

----------


## dglienna

how about the Postal Race?

----------


## mudfish

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Would that involve GUNS?
 :Eek Boom:

----------


## dglienna

or a Racial Post

----------


## fret

> The side of the road that the chicken originally was on had a KFC which ran out of fried chicken and the place was full of hungry black people who had nothing to eat but watermelon and had an evil hungry eye on that chicken.


  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## timeshifter

Why did the rubber chicken cross the road?

----------


## Zeka

why did the rubber chicken cross the road?  :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:

----------


## Zeka

hello

----------


## Zeka

everybody

----------


## Zeka

this

----------


## Zeka

is...

----------


## mendhak

lame.

----------


## mudfish

:LOL:   :Alien Frog:   :LOL:  
#45728
 :wave:

----------


## dglienna

I'm back!

#45729

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Rotate me goat   :Thumb:

----------


## Jacob Roman

> Rotate me goat


Your wish has been granted   :big yellow:

----------


## |2eM!x

*bump*-this thread needs more pages

----------


## dglienna

#47533

----------


## Jacob Roman

Hey |2eM!x, ever thought about getting yourself an avatar?

----------


## |2eM!x

heck no

----------


## mudfish

:Alien Frog:  
Working on the next page!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## mudfish

:Alien Frog:  
47537
 :wave:

----------


## thegreatone

#45738

Just thought i'd say hi  :Smilie:

----------


## sizar

whats

----------


## BodwadUK

Stop posting your damaging my Chit Chat domination   :Alien Frog:

----------


## mudfish

> #45738
> 
> Just thought i'd say hi


  :wave:   :Alien Frog:   :wave:  
#45741

----------


## mudfish

:wave:  
#45739
 :Alien Frog:

----------


## Halsafar

Hahaha

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The race goes on.

----------


## dglienna

45745

would you please stop posting things that are going to be removed?

it messes up the count.

thank you.

----------


## Jacob Roman

I AM THE WINNER OF THE POST RACE!!! w00t!!!

Now would any of you moderators please close this thread? Thank you.   :big yellow:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Who won?  :Ehh:

----------


## visualAd

> I AM THE WINNER OF THE POST RACE!!! w00t!!!
> 
> Now would any of you moderators please close this thread? Thank you.


Super threads cannot be closed.  :Big Grin: 

// slaps jacob roman with a large smelly salmon

----------


## dglienna

Unless I started taking an unusual interest in it   :Wink:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Wipe me :catflap:

----------


## visualAd

> Me wipe :catslapper:


 :Sick: 

Watchout wossy  :EEK!:

----------


## timeshifter

Wossy, tonight when you least expect it at 9:42 PM and 17 seconds, I am going to break into your house, chew off your nose and eyebrows, set fire to the heads of your PDW's, hang your goldfish from the cieling, and drop a catapult on your doghouse.

Cheers.

----------


## mudfish

:Stick Out Tongue:  
45753

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Can't believe this post is still going  :EEK!:

----------


## mudfish

:wave:  
I like to dig it up every now and then!

----------


## timeshifter

I"ll bury it just so you have reason to dig it up again.

----------


## mudfish

I think you should just use this thread!
 :Stick Out Tongue:  




> The last person to post in this thread will receive $100 from JupiterMedia Corporation.
> 
> Good luck.



 :EEK!:

----------


## timeshifter

But that thread's not the post race!

----------


## mudfish

:Stick Out Tongue:  
 #45759
 :wave:

----------


## thegreatone

:LOL: 
#45760
 :wave:

----------


## Madboy

> #45760


Is this James Bond 007 code?

oh, #45761

----------


## kulitag

whoa #45762

----------


## dglienna

#45763

----------


## mudfish

:Stick Out Tongue:  
#183 
 :Alien Frog:  

Doh wrong thread!
 :Blush:  
 #45764

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Park my car   :Cool:

----------


## kfcSmitty

I am teh winner at #45766!

----------


## thegreatone

Jimminy Cricket, by the way, what exactly are we racing here ?

----------


## mudfish

> This is one for all you constantly bored people.
> 
> The highest number of replies I have so far seen to a post is 300 ish. Anybody fancy trying to hit 1000?
> 
> Come On, You Know You Want To!


  :EEK!:  
The end of the thread!
 :Ehh:   :Alien Frog:   :Sick:  
And the $100 buck!
 :Blush:  
Doh wrong thread!
 :Cool:

----------


## mudfish

:big yellow:  

#45769

 :wave:   :Alien Frog:   :wave:

----------


## I_Love_My_Vans

Looks like fun


VB Code:
PostCount = PostCount + 1

----------


## thegreatone

VB Code:
Dim pstcnt as long
If pstcnt <> 0 then
pstcnt = pstcnt + 1
Else:
Msgbox "Still incrementing posts to increase server load", vbexclamation
End If

----------


## isurftheweb

HAHAHA its been over a year since i posted HAHAHAHAHA

----------


## wossname

Welcome to the post race
We got fun and games
We got everything you want
Honey we know all of the names
...
Its gonna break you ... DOWN!!!

HUH!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Bloody octogans  :Mad:

----------


## thegreatone

VB Code:
Dim pstcnt as long
If pstcnt <> 0 then
pstcnt = pstcnt + 1
Else:
Msgbox "Still incrementing posts to increase server load", vbexclamation
End If

----------


## asmdev

45776 here

----------


## thegreatone

VB Code:
Dim pstcnt as long
If pstcnt <> 0 then
pstcnt = pstcnt + 1
Else:
Msgbox "Still incrementing posts to increase server load", vbexclamation
End If

----------


## MET777

how many posts do you think it will take to overload this thing, or is it possible?

----------


## MET777

p.s. wossname said "Honey" hahahahahahhahahahaha i hope ure a girl wossname

----------


## space_monkey

#45780

----------


## thegreatone

VB Code:
Dim pstcnt as long
If pstcnt <> 0 then
pstcnt = pstcnt + 1
Else:
Msgbox "Still incrementing posts to increase server load", vbexclamation
End If

----------


## dglienna

still at it

----------


## thegreatone

VB Code:
Dim pstcnt as long
If pstcnt <> 0 then
pstcnt = pstcnt + 1
Else:
Msgbox "Still incrementing posts to increase server load", vbexclamation
End If

----------


## mudfish

> how many posts do you think it will take to overload this thing, or is it possible?


  :wave:  
More then #45784
 :wave:

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Oh did I just post another one?

----------


## baja_yu

This is the stupidest thread in the world. Now I am going to list similar phrases so incase someone searches for a stupid thread they will find it.

Stupid thread, Stupid topic, Worst thread in the world, Lame thread, ugly thread.

If anyone else has any other ideas please post them.

----------


## timeshifter

[annoying singing voice]
This is the thread that doesn't end
Yes, it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started posting here not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep on posting here forever just because

This is the thread that doesn't end
Yes, it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started posting here not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep on posting here forever just because

This is the thread that doesn't end
Yes, it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started posting here not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep on posting here forever just because

This is the thread that doesn't end
Yes, it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started posting here not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep on posting here forever just because

This is the thread that doesn't end
Yes, it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started posting here not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep on posting here forever just because

This is the thread that doesn't end
Yes, it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started posting here not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep on posting here forever just because

This is the thread that doesn't end
Yes, it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started posting here not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep on posting here forever just because

This is the thread that doesn't end
Yes, it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started posting here not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep on posting here forever just because
[/annoying singing voice]

----------


## baja_yu

If it doesn't end, how come then that my browser's status bar says 'Done' and finishes loading it?

----------


## timeshifter

It's lying to you.

----------


## baja_yu

That's what YOU think.
Internet Explorer NEVER lies  :Big Grin:

----------


## dglienna

45791

----------


## timeshifter

I guess this makes 

45792!!!!!

----------


## visualAd

New target - 50,000  :Big Grin:

----------


## timeshifter

Piece of cake.

----------


## baja_yu

What's that? Some kind of 'healthy' cake? It looks like it is made from vegetables ?!!?

----------


## timeshifter

It was tall...

----------


## Jacob Roman

I miss posting in the post race  :Smilie:

----------


## timeshifter

lol.. you haven't missed much.

----------


## isurftheweb

Posted on 09-29-2002, 04:37 AM
In this Thread By me



> Ha i made a new page yeaaaaaaaaaa


  :Wink:

----------


## visualAd

Pieces of cake ....

----------


## dglienna

45801

cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:  cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:  cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:cake:

----------


## space_monkey



----------


## mudfish

:wave:  
# 45803

----------


## kfcSmitty

bwahaha i love that gif space_monkey

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I love my monkey  :Thumb:

----------


## eyeRmonkey

You're monkey loves you too  :Smilie:

----------


## chenko

You

All

Suck

 :Frown:

----------


## Pc_Madness

Chenko don't you live over at NXSupport or Secure...whichever?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chenko

I lived here first  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## space_monkey



----------


## chenko

I clearly own you

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> You
> 
> All
> 
> Suck


Nah, I get the missus to do that  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chenko

Baaa?

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kfcSmitty

damn you neptuuunnneee!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## space_monkey



----------


## Bonker Gudd

For you Simon  :Cool:

----------


## chenko

Why thank you Sir Bonker... rather reminds me of what I have just emptied from my arse today :/

Oneday, you will say something serious... when that happens I AM GOING TO PRINT AND FRAME IT buwahahah and sell copies on ebay

----------


## I_Love_My_Vans

Acronyms 

TEXT + Meaning 

AAMOF as a matter of fact 
AAR at any rate 
ADN any day now 
AFAIK as far as I know 
AFK away from keyboard 
AFKBRB away from keyboard, be right back 
ASAP as soon as possible 
A/S/L age/sex/location 
B2W back to work 
B4N (or BFN) bye for now 
BAK back at keyboard 
BBL be back later 
BBS be back soon 
BCNU be seeing you 
BF (or B/F) boyfriend 
BMN but maybe not 
BRB be right back 
BTDT been there, done that 
BTDTBTT been there, done that, bought the tape 
BTDTGTTS been there, done that, got the t-shirt 
BTDTGTTSAWIO been there, done that, got the t-shirt, and wore it out 
BTW by the way 
BYKT but you knew that 
CIO cut it out 
CMIIW correct me if Im wrong 
CU (or CYA) see you 
CUL (or CUL8R) see you later 
DIY do it yourself 
DYJHIW dont you just hate it when 
EAK eating at keyboard 
EOL end of lecture 
EOM end of message 
F2F (or FTF) face to face 
FAPP for all practical purposes 
FOFL (or FOTFL) falling on the floor laughing 
FTR for the record 
FWIW for what its worth 
FYA for your amusement 
FYEO for your eyes only 
FYI  for your information 
g (or <g>) grin 
G (or <G>) big grin 
G2G (or GTG) got to go 
GAL get a life 
GD&H grinning, ducking, and hiding 
GD&R grinning, ducking, and running 
GD&RVVF grinning, ducking, and running, very, very fast 
GF (or G/F) girlfriend 
GG gotta go (or good game) 
GIWIST gee, I wish I said that 
GMTA great minds think alike 
GoAT go away, troll 
HAK hugs and kisses 
HAGD have a great day 
HAND have a nice day 
HEH a courtesy laugh 
HHOS ha-ha, only serious 
HTH hope this helps (or hope that helps) 
IAE in any event 
HW homework (or hardware) 
IANAL I am not a lawyer 
IC I see 
ICBW I could be wrong (or it could be worse) 
IDTS I dont think so 
IINM if Im not mistaken 
IIRC if I recall correctly 
IIUC if I understand correctly 
IMCO in my considered opinion 
IME in my experience 
IMHO in my humble opinion 
IMNSHO in my not-so-humble opinion 
IMO in my opinion 
IOW  in other words 
IRL in real life 
ISTM it seems to me 
ISWYM I see what you mean 
ITRW in the real world 
J (or <J>) joking 
JC just chillin 
JIC just in case 
JK (or J/K) just kidding (or that was a joke) 
JTYWTK just thought you wanted to know 
JW just wondering 
K okay 
KWIM know what I mean? 
L (or <L>) laughing 
L8R later 
LJBF lets just be friends 
LOL laughing out loud 
LTNS long time no see 
MHBFY my heart bleeds for you 
MHOTY my hats off to you 
MOTAS member of the appropriate sex 
MOTD message of the day 
MYOB mind your own business 
NBD no big deal 
NBIF no basis in fact 
NOYB none of your business 
NP no problem 
NRN no response necessary (or no reply necessary) 
OIC oh, I see 
OM oh my (or old man, as in husband) 
OOI out of interest 
OOTB out of the box 
OTL  out to lunch 
OTOH on the other hand 
OTTH on the third hand 
PAW parents are watching 
PC politically correct 
PDA public display of affection 
PEST please excuse slow typing 
PI (or PIC) politically incorrect 
PKB (or P/K/B) pot, kettle, black (or pot calling the kettle black) 
PMBI pardon my butting in 
PMFJI pardon me for jumping in 
POS parent over shoulder (or parents over shoulder) 
POV point of view 
PPL people 
PTB powers that be 
R (or r) are 
REHI re-hello (following a short time away) (or hi again) 
RFC request for comment 
RL real life 
ROTFL rolling on the floor laughing 
ROTFLOL rolling on the floor laughing out loud 
RSN real soon now 
S (or <S>)  smile 
SCNR sorry, could not resist 
SITD still in the dark 
SOP standard operating procedure 
SPMD some people may differ 
SUP whats up? 
TBE  to be expected 
THX (or TX) thanks 
TIA  thanks in advance 
TANJ there aint no justice 
TIC tongue-in-cheek 
TPHB the pointy-haired boss 
TPTB the powers that be 
TTBOMK to the best of my knowledge 
TTFN ta-ta for now 
TTYL talk to you later 
TVM thanks very much 
TVMIA thanks very much in advance 
TYVMIA thank you very much in advance 
U you 
UW youre welcome 
VBG (or <VBG>) very big grin 
WB welcome back 
WCD whats cookin doc? 
WHBT we have been trolled 
WOA work of art 
WRT with regard to (or with respect to) 
WTG way to go 
WTH what the heck? 
Y (or <Y>) yawning 
YHBT you have been told (or you have been trolled) 
YHBW you have been warned 
YHGMTPOTG you have greatly misinterpreted the purpose of this group 
YHM you have mail 
YMMV your mileage may vary 
YOYO youre on your own 
YWSYLS you win some, you lose some

----------


## chenko

If you have to explain them like that, they aint true acronyms  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ajames

etc. etc. etc. Anyway who needs acronyms? TTBOMK they are only FYA.

----------


## eyeRmonkey

:LOL:  


^ somehow a useful post

----------


## timeshifter

ttytt, they suck

----------


## chenko

> etc. etc. etc. Anyway who needs acronyms? TTBOMK they are only FYA.


Soon, everything will be abbriviated into acronyms, and we will have acronyms of acronyms.... Come on English 2.0  :Big Grin: 


- 1.1 being US English, a crap version of 1.0 (just like NT5 and 5.1  :Stick Out Tongue: ) -

----------


## eyeRmonkey

:Stick Out Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## dglienna

45825

----------


## Jacob Roman

SHHHHHH!!!









































45826

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Shall I post some random bollocks now?

----------


## |2eM!x



----------


## Jacob Roman

Good avatar idea  :Thumb:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Oh dear, a pineapple   :Sick:

----------


## |2eM!x

A PINEAPPLE?

In my native tounge we refer to it as "Quillifingishningkockoa" if you dont refer to it this way, i will have you bannished.

----------


## chenko

Mrs Maple from giraffes melon took a flying marmot to hatch falling spiders.

----------


## eyeRmonkey

http://www.cs.indiana.edu/cgi-bin/haiku

Leucoma couchant,
scantiness earache milo,
hydatid squalid.
Rearward hematite,
exodus silva gular,
assonance chukka.

Immortelle logy,
saponated metaphysic,
vernal triumphant.

Societal ischemia,
paratactic xerarch encode,
roomer sororal.

Epilogue proofread,
gaslit celluloid reluct,
ripping nosiness.

----------


## eyeRmonkey

You're random word is...

Varnish

----------


## Madboy

will this ever end?

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Probably not

----------


## eyeRmonkey

I'd have to say no. Maybe we should go for a million. I think for that to happen we would have start posting on it more than once a day.

----------


## eyeRmonkey

w000tz0rz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

45838

----------


## Jacob Roman

> I'd have to say no. Maybe we should go for a million. I think for that to happen we would have start posting on it more than once a day.


Call Guiness and let's be a part of the Guiness Book of World Records   :big yellow:  

45839

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Lets do it!

45840  <--- I can count!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## wild_bill

Wow

45841

----------


## eyeRmonkey

wild_bill, I will snow that avatar when I get home tomorrow.  :Big Grin: 

45842

----------


## dglienna

45843

----------


## duc

POST RACE! GO!   :EEK!:

----------


## duc

:EEK!:   !OG !ecaR tsoP

----------


## eyeRmonkey

45846 Yay!

----------


## RapchikProgrammer

I !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RapchikProgrammer

Have !!

----------


## RapchikProgrammer

Never

----------


## RapchikProgrammer

Seen

----------


## RapchikProgrammer

Any !!!!

----------


## RapchikProgrammer

Thread !!

----------


## RapchikProgrammer

With !!!!!!

----------


## RapchikProgrammer

So !!!!!!!!

----------


## mendhak

oh shuttup

----------


## RapchikProgrammer

Many !!!!!!!

----------


## RapchikProgrammer

Posts !!!!!! Lolz!

----------


## wossname

I wish i was a mod so I could nix everyone thats ever replied to this thread and then delete it.

That would make my cold, black heart feel better.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Onion  :Embarrassment: nion:

----------


## Oblivion02

This was cool  haha!

----------


## timeshifter

Don't lie.

----------


## mudfish

> I wish i was a mod so I could nix everyone thats ever replied to this thread and then delete it.
> 
> That would make my cold, black heart feel better.


  :wave:   :Alien Frog:   :wave:  
You replied!!!
 :Eek Boom:   :EEK!:   :Eek Boom:  


#45862

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Well 45863 isn't that bad

Who actually won the race anyway?  :Ehh:

----------


## kfcSmitty

as of right now, I am winning

----------


## space_monkey

I just did.    :Smilie:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

I take it this is one of those races that only Forrest Gump could hope to win?

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

I am

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

really bored so

----------


## kfcSmitty

I r teh winnar!

----------


## citizenstitch

not anymore.

----------


## kfcSmitty

and smitty regains the lead!

----------


## dglienna

No winner, yet!

----------


## kfcSmitty

> No winner, yet!


As of right. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   .. . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . .   . now I am the winner again  :Smilie:

----------


## space_monkey

And the space_monkey charges to the front of the pack.

----------


## gchick

bump....! this can make to the guiness record...most number of replies :Wink:

----------


## space_monkey

You ought to go look that up.

----------


## space_monkey



----------


## wild_bill

> 


  Word

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Clock   :Sick:

----------


## dglienna

Nut!

----------


## eyeRmonkey

As I like to say:

Pulsar.

----------


## dglienna

MonkeyStuffing

----------


## eyeRmonkey

BarCodeIncineration

----------


## dglienna

Born to REBEL!

----------


## space_monkey

:big yellow:

----------


## wiz126

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## plenderj

Hello space monkeys  :wave:

----------


## I_Love_My_Vans

Shabba

----------


## plenderj

Go Fish!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

It's Jamie!

----------


## dglienna

Could be the frog also, all dressed up with nothing to do!

----------


## space_monkey

Hello plenderjs

----------


## space_monkey



----------


## jcavard

i wanted to make mine!

----------


## space_monkey

:Confused:   :Ehh:

----------


## flann

eh? from wisconsin  :Smilie:

----------


## capsulecorpjx

I'm Chinese. (From what I originally thought what your post means from the title).

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Hello fredrick!

----------


## wiz126

Hello eyeRmonkey!

----------


## space_monkey

<generic salutation>

----------


## chenko

> Go Fish!



hello girlie

----------


## space_monkey

Can't let this thread fall from the first page. That would be heresy

----------


## timeshifter

agreed. Now, I want to see you single-handedly keep this thread in first position for the next two hours while juggling three lit torches and a kitty cat with your other hand, and balancing on a unicycle standing up with a chair balanced on your forehead. 

that would impress me.

----------


## plenderj

_always coca-cola_

----------


## manavo11

_never pepsi?_

----------


## timeshifter

what?

----------


## dglienna

Powered by Coke  :Smilie:

----------


## timeshifter

System Requirements:

Operating system: Coke, Diet Coke, Coke Zero, Cherry Coke (Pepsi not supported)
CPU: 20 oz bottle (2-liter recommended)
Graphics: Fancy logo
Sound: Carbonation (Carbonation 5.1 recommended)

----------


## Jacob Roman

I prefer Bawls  :big yellow:

----------


## ninjanutz

wow 14,000?!?!?!?!?

----------


## wiz126

dim vbforums.member
vbforums.member = wiz126

if vbforums.member = online then
vbforums.allmember = logout
elseif vbforums.member = offline then
end if

----------


## timeshifter

or not...

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Another reply.

----------


## crptcblade

I am deep within the fornication process

 :Cry:

----------


## ninjanutz

mukaki HUAI

----------


## space_monkey

One of these days i'll have to stop posting in this thread.

----------


## space_monkey

Come On people... I had to go to page three to find this thread.

----------


## Neoharuo

/bump

----------


## space_monkey

some days just seem to go on forever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever

----------


## Neoharuo

<Label A>
This is the post that never ends. It goes on and on my friends.
Some people started reading it, not knowing what it was.
And they'll continue reading it forever because...
<GoTo A>

----------


## dglienna

we're Winning The Race!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I'm winning the race   :Mad:

----------


## ninjanutz

no ur not liar...ima make my own thread to beat this race!!!!

----------


## timeshifter

> <Label A>
> This is the post that never ends. It goes on and on my friends.
> Some people started reading it, not knowing what it was.
> And they'll continue reading it forever because...
> <GoTo A>



I hate you..

As the original creator of the post/thread that never ends, I demand you make reparations to me right now.

Bring me wossy's head on a silver platter, topped with barbecue sauce and french fries.

----------


## Phill64

Bam!!

----------


## space_monkey

I'm too tired i can't go on....

----------


## timeshifter

Why does your avatar look like crap?

----------


## space_monkey

you're supposed to click the link to find 

D'OH

----------


## timeshifter

wow.. until I posted this, page 1532 was completely empty...

and it still is...

----------


## space_monkey

but with your help one day we'll get there.

----------


## timeshifter

Sorry, but that's just wierd...

----------


## dglienna

Bump!

----------


## timeshifter

fast bump... 


Nice light green blip down there, by the way.. you're catchin up to RD...

----------


## Phill64

snap

----------


## Phill64

crackle

----------


## dglienna

Popped!

----------


## wiz126

omg this needs a big boy BUMP
so 
bump...

i hate c-ing this thread going so fare to the 2nd page  :Smilie:

----------


## Phill64

snap?

----------


## timeshifter

crackle?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

It's dare.

----------


## timeshifter

Pop!!!!!

----------


## dglienna

Fizzle!

----------


## timeshifter

Crinkle!

----------


## wiz126

like posting junk  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## sail3006

It's been a while  :wave:

----------


## timeshifter

too long...

----------


## Valleysboy1978

indeed

----------


## Valleysboy1978

A long overdue revival is needed I think

----------


## Valleysboy1978

I've won the race!!

----------


## Valleysboy1978



----------


## Valleysboy1978

What can I say? The Welsh always win  :Big Grin:

----------


## space_monkey

You are thinking of the Americans.  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Don't remember them winning much, except the sports they've created and only they play  :Wink:

----------


## space_monkey

what's wrong with that?  :Smilie:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Nothing I suppose, just makes you look like spoiled children who won't play the games you can't win

----------


## space_monkey

Geez i thought that's how we appeared to be normally  :Smilie:

----------


## programmer_boy

Die Amjericans are not zo good at zports, Komrads.

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Indeed komrade. Zey need zum inztruktiun az to proper condukt on ze zporting field, ya?

----------


## d2005

boya

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Booykashaaaaaaa!!!  :Cool:

----------


## d2005

STOP






hAMMER TIME

----------


## Valleysboy1978

doo-do-do-do do-doo-do "Can't touch this!"

----------


## space_monkey

now that's just scary

----------


## Valleysboy1978

:LOL:

----------


## timeshifter

now that's just scary

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Is there an echo in here?  :Ehh:

----------


## timeshifter

Is there an echo in here?

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Echo Echo Echo Echo Echo Echo Echo

So there is!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The thread keeps on growing.

Funny to see the views/posts ratio for this one. Why would so many people look at it without posting? What are they doing? Reading this gibberish?

----------


## timeshifter

Gibberish? Funny.. I could have sworn it actually meant something...

----------


## mendhak

> The thread keeps on growing.
> 
> Funny to see the views/posts ratio for this one. Why would so many people look at it without posting? What are they doing? Reading this gibberish?


 We should sell this thread to Energizer.

----------


## thegreatone

> The thread keeps on growing.
> 
> Funny to see the views/posts ratio for this one. Why would so many people look at it without posting? What are they doing? Reading this gibberish?


 I'm on page 153  :Smilie: 
Been reading for 39days now  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I fear no vegetables  :Mad:

----------


## timeshifter

Ask not if you can fear your veggies. Ask, instead, can your veggies fear you!

----------


## dglienna

Sorry, WIZ!

----------


## thegreatone

Oink!

----------


## Sgt-Peppa



----------


## timeshifter

lskadfjl;joibvrjat

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I'm on page 153 
> Been reading for 39days now



I'd say you have no life, but then.....you're here.  :Wink:  

Of course, so am I.  :Frown:

----------


## timeshifter

Translation of what I said:
I'm winning.

----------


## space_monkey

Moooooooo

----------


## JensPeder

w000t

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> We should sell this thread to Energizer.


Duracell has that phrase, not energiser.

Oh, and incidentally I am only posting here to **** off wiz126

----------


## timeshifter

No, it's Energizer... Because the bunny keeps going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going

----------


## wossname

I thought Duracell bought the bunny theme from energiser.  Or is it the same company?

I could have sworn both companies had used the bunny.

Duracell Bunny
Energiser Bunny

They both sound right to me.

----------


## Valleysboy1978

I think not

----------


## space_monkey



----------


## timeshifter

Brilliant!

----------


## space_monkey



----------


## Bonker Gudd

Let's race for 46,000  :Alien Frog:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

45,993   :Cool:

----------


## space_monkey



----------


## space_monkey



----------


## ninjanutz

dude!

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Perhaps the funniest smilie I've seen for a long time:

----------


## Sgt-Peppa



----------


## Valleysboy1978



----------


## Sgt-Peppa



----------


## Valleysboy1978

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

46,000!!
w00t!

----------


## space_monkey

> 


That's gotta be the funniest one.

----------


## Valleysboy1978

It's pretty good. Any other good sources of smilies?

----------


## Phreak

Spamming Spamming Spamming Spamming Spamming Spamming Spamming

----------


## timeshifter



----------


## Zakary

*ROCKS*

----------


## thegreatone



----------


## space_monkey



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still going strong.

----------


## just_a_me

number 46009, woot!

----------


## peet

:wave:   :Alien Frog:

----------


## timeshifter

When I say the word "splurge", what's the first thing that comes to mind?

----------


## ashleyh

no comment lol

----------


## Bonker Gudd

BOOM BOOM CLUCK CLUCK   :Eek Boom:

----------


## kaihirst

Splurge??

An artisic nostalgic work of continental vegetables, individual gut lining, acohol de aparatif (amount dependant on previous consumption), with an aroma du toilette.

Topped with greenasparagus and complemented by a genuite sone tablet dish..

For those at home..

A large mound of food that was previously consumed involving junkfood but always looks like carrots and veg, orange bile and stomach lining, the vast amounts of beer youve just consumed (what a waste) and that unmistakeable stench of puke!!!

Always topped off with snot or some other green liquid (usually a frogbowl or some other coctail) dumped on the cold hard stone pavement.

3 course meal for every friday night!!!!!

any other takes on Splurge?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

46,017  :Cool:

----------


## timeshifter

u,mmmmm   ,,.,,.//.

----------


## RhinoBull

> 46,017


??????????????????????

46,017 !!!  :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## timeshifter

So, does that make this one 356636?

----------


## Zakary



----------


## Valleysboy1978



----------


## Phill64

a = a

----------


## Zakary

> a = a


Are you sure about that   :Ehh:  
Maybe not ...  :EEK!:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

That seems a bit simplistic to be true  :Ehh:

----------


## wiz126



----------


## Bonker Gudd



----------


## Devion

Is this thread that is going for first place is the annual *** competition?  :Smilie:

----------


## timeshifter



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Keepin' it alive!~

----------


## peet

wheeeee !! its allive !!!

----------


## thegreatone

http://www.ryanguill.com/images/alwa...tection-sm.jpg

VAN HALEN - AINT TALKIN BOUT LOVE

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Do you have any idea how boring it's to be insulted by humans?

----------


## thegreatone

Bx^2 = ax
Where b = y

----------


## timeshifter

Staying alive, Staying alive!

----------


## gigemboy

You know how long it would take me to read this entire thread on my dialup?? I sure hope I am using caching... hate to have to download that silly monkey each time... grrrrrrrr

----------


## timeshifter

I do hope you're not actually planning on reading this whole thing.. I doubt anyone except those who were there when it started have read it all... and even then, I don't think any of them bothered to read every post, as most of it's random bantering anyway...

----------


## ichix_jaxx

o...

----------


## ichix_jaxx

programmers are just naturally flip....

----------


## Jacob Roman

> programmers are just naturally flip....


Who are you calling a programmer?   :Mad:  

Now hijack my avatar or else.

----------


## vbcode1980

How many programmers does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

NOne its a hardware problem!

----------


## vbcode1980

Really?

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Definiately

----------


## vbcode1980

Ok. Next subject.

What do you think of XML?

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Its not the cure to all diseases in the world! Its bloated. Whats wrong with nice and easy to read positional or delimited FlatFiles? Like EDI  :Wink:

----------


## timeshifter

Or VB...

----------


## Bonker Gudd

or the friendly poot of a female emu  :Thumb:

----------


## timeshifter

You mean emo...

----------


## damasterjo

again rise post race!

----------


## Andrew G

Damn thats alot of posts  :EEK!:

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  

#46050 

 :wave:  

 :Cool:

----------


## thegreatone

+1..

----------


## abhijit

Whats the fun in this?

----------


## thegreatone

Lllamachops ?

----------


## abhijit

Crap $%^%@%^#%@#(^!@%^&@#^!@

----------


## iPrank

```
Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 46,054
User Name	Posts	
barrk 	7444	
                   	5102	 ---> Who is this person ? guests ?
parksie 	5077	
Ianpbaker 	3847	
rinoaheartilly 	2408	
Pix 	2307	
Bonker Gudd 	2024	
kedaman 	1605	
ghost ryder 	1524	
chrisjk 	1419	
Gaffer 	1213	
Nightwalker83 	983	
SurfDemon 	818	
Wally Pipp 	774	
chrismitchell 	557	
CyberSurfer 	456	
tumblingdown 	417	
Pc_Madness 	336	
duc 	290	
Skitchen8 	289	
Flustor 	278	
paulw 	250	
nukem996 	232	
gravyboy 	228	
filburt1 	217	
kovan 	212	
Benjamin 	210	
jesus4u 	190	
crispin 	182	
SjR 	176	
zmerlinz 	166	
smh 	161	
crptcblade 	145	
Arbiter 	126	
aknisely 	124	
Ali G 	114	
KamiKazeKiwi3 	111	
Yonatan 	107	
alex_read 	99	
peet 	97	
RSINGH 	96	
cosmic angel 	91	
Kzin 	89	
mudfish 	82	
JungleMan 	77	
Fox 	65	
dglienna 	64	
oetje 	61	
mendhak 	59	
Bjwbell 	59	
Jamagei 	58	
Zaphod64831 	57	
timeshifter 	57	
beachbum 	54	
Edwin_Drood_1870 	53	
DWillems 	53	
HarryW 	51	
LuxuRy 	50	
Gary.Lowe 	47	
Active 	45	
Jack Daniels 	44	
BodwadUK 	38	
Warmaster199 	35	
chenko 	35	
Bonker Gudd 	34	
death-heart 	33	
Stefan Raab 	32	
saracen 	31	
Valleysboy1978 	31	
space_monkey 	31	
CornedBee 	30	
websurfer907 	30	
DragonFly 	29	
eiSecure 	27	
star 	27	
erindance 	27	
jjortiz 	27	
IntelSucks 	25	
visualAd 	25	
Cybrg641 	25	
mlewis 	25	
Paul Warren 	25	
MrPolite 	23	
RebelDev 	23	
Jacob Roman 	21	
Q_Me 	21	
NoteMe 	21	
ExtremePimpness 	21	
jeroenh 	20	
isurftheweb 	20	
Dim 	20	
SteveCRM 	19	
siyan 	18	
Shaggy Hiker 	18	
WiseGuy 	18	
Sacofjoea 	18	
chrisf 	18	
Hampster 	17	
John 	17	
Looseclothes 	17	
manavo11 	17	
Fried Chicken 	17	
Armatendo 	17	
goudabuddha 	16	
TheBionicOrange 	16	
ZaidGS 	15	
wrack 	15	
thegreatone 	15	
Knut 	15	
Gimlin 	14	
eyeRmonkey 	13	
mar_zim 	13	
Alphanos 	13	
f¡lburt1 	13	
Martin Wilson 	13	
geopeter 	13	
nishantp 	13	
Xenonic_Rob 	12	
AdrenalineBuff 	12	
plenderj 	12	
Zach Elfers 	12	
scsa20 	12	
illebille 	12	
Sophtware 	12	
fallnwrld 	12	
vbNeo 	12	
ravcam 	11	
abdul 	11	
jdavison 	11	
Jop 	11	
xing 	11	
coders 	11	
Good Dreams 	11	
Sgt-Peppa 	11	
RapchikProgrammer 	10	
Bloodeye 	10	
parks¡e 	10	
Matt_T_hat 	9	
Base 	9	
mindloop 	9	
CiberTHuG 	9	
Cmdr0Sunburn 	9	
Danny J 	9	
mxnmx 	8	
Magicblade 	8	
V(ery) Basic 	8	
thinktank 	8	
Hole-In-One 	8	
compuGEEK 	8	
Phil McKracken 	8	
PITBULLCJR 	8	
Joacim Andersson 	8	
doughnutter 	8	
FATBOYPEE 	8	
ricmitch 	7	
da_silvy 	7	
CadDragon 	7	
Zeka 	7	
sail3005 	7	
everyone 	7	
wey97 	7	
crux2002 	7	
Zero 	7	
IznoGood 	7	
ruaVB2? 	7	
applescript 	7	
kfcSmitty 	7	
Aman010 	7	
Vlatko 	7	
baja_yu 	7	
Mutuz 	7	
Some Dog 	7	
w7jkt 	6	
OB1 	6	
Bork 	6	
H-Zence 	6	
EternalKnight 	6	
wiz126 	6	
Michael_Kamen 	6	
Earl of Gonds 	6	
itay222 	6	
simonm 	6	
Daler Mehndi 	6	
Earl of Gonds 	6	
Admin 	5	
thinktank2 	5	
Behemoth 	5	
Madboy 	5	
Neil Morris 	5	
cyborg 	5	
DB9633 	5	
death_star 	5	
Sam Finch 	5	
jesusnot4u 	5	
Aerials 	5	
Skeen 	5	
VitalyB 	5	
Ultimasnake 	5	
ubunreal69 	5	
arsmakman 	5	
Phill64 	5	
marnitzg 	5	
Kc0bfv 	4	
parksi£ 	4	
Gaming_World 	4	
pyrosis1313 	4	
Emo 	4	
darre1 	4	
YoungBuck 	4	
Dark Programmer 	4	
Silent Bob 	4	
|2eM!x 	4	
Chris_SE 	4	
c26354 	4	
frank ashley 	4	
ninjanutz 	4	
numtel 	4	
cid 	4	
PT Exorcist 	4	
wossname 	4	
S!mon 	4	
cyberwarpy 	4	
DRnetman86 	4	
crpietschmann 	4	
dubae524 	4	
Merri 	4	
Manor39 	4	
FantastichenEin 	3	
Help 	3	
VeeJay 	3	
Ambivalentiowa 	3	
Imhotep 	3	
I_Love_My_Vans 	3	
shamloo 	3	
Stefan Raab 	3	
NeoBlade 	3	
adamcox 	3	
Kate 	3	
Sirius Zor'Z 	3	
DarkJedi9 	3	
IUnknown 	3	
venerable bede 	3	
Jungle-Man 	3	
James Stanich 	3	
Gandalf_Grey_ 	3	
Arrow_Raider 	3	
sebs 	3	
ElectroTism 	3	
anjulpa 	3	
 Stefan Raab 	3	
Gay Dennis 	3	
dimava 	3	
STUD 	3	
vbcode1980 	3	
Mega Muffin 	3	
chino 	3	
marex 	3	
Steve_F 	3	
GlenW 	3	
[DBH]Longbow 	3	
nabeels786 	3	
VBTZH 	3	
Zakary 	3	
Gman99 	3	
vbJoe 	2	
ichix_jaxx 	2	
Porky Pork 	2	
hardcoder 	2	
JPRoy392 	2	
Jimmy Tarbuck 	2	
Dragev 	2	
Vanguard-MnC 	2	
JCScoobyRS 	2	
pgrimes 	2	
bobjustbob 	2	
rotcrules 	2	
GreenLantern 	2	
VeryBigPenisMan 	2	
Jeff_1 	2	
chemicalNova 	2	
RhinoBull 	2	
thexchord 	2	
SmashX 	2	
fret 	2	
Microbasic 	2	
MET777 	2	
Olly 	2	
james14 	2	
Neoharuo 	2	
xuralarux 	2	
g_harl 	2	
poopyman67 	2	
Skill Jaan 	2	
Electro414 	2	
rikshawdriver 	2	
Lightning 	2	
..:RUDI:.. 	2	
Gestapo John 	2	
abhijit 	2	
Cynde 	2	
Gay Ian 	2	
Suzzi 	2	
SLH 	2	
Yhoko 	2	
wild_bill 	2	
knochenfish 	2	
Guybrush 	2	
taliban4u 	2	
manic_gofar 	2	
csf 	2	
STT 	2	
Bloit 	2	
GingerNut 	2	
john tindell 	2	
petrus 	2	
Volcano 	2	
carp 	2	
*Super Sniper* 	2	
skald2k 	2	
moe222 	2	
DavidProgrammer 	2	
d2005 	2	
CaptainPinko 	2	
papacorn 	2	
mazmanr 	2	
rudvs2 	2	
floppes 	2	
Pie Man 	2	
rossim 	2	
[praetorian] 	2	
Downy 	2	
macai 	2	
Max Power 	2	
Xcoder 	2	
mikeycorn 	1	
equuelus 	1	
abhid 	1	
MasterBlaster 	1	
TOMERP 	1	
morrowasted 	1	
Oblivion02 	1	
Lethal 	1	
shent 	1	
muzzi 	1	
Kedaeus 	1	
imbue 	1	
sizar 	1	
spandex44 	1	
FOOBAR 	1	
jovton 	1	
killer 	1	
zer0_flaw 	1	
nickolas80 	1	
kasracer 	1	
kaihirst 	1	
HaxSoft 	1	
neo_spawn 	1	
wherewasi 	1	
akniseIy 	1	
MOHH 	1	
Masterbandit666 	1	
CraZ 	1	
Andy 	1	
damasterjo 	1	
Phill938 	1	
Ian's sheep 	1	
God The Creator 	1	
Alien_poo 	1	
dark2025 	1	
BryanD1776 	1	
vbAlex 	1	
Sundance Kid V2 	1	
VBMagneto 	1	
agmorgan 	1	
dsheller 	1	
Babe_magnet 	1	
ashleyh 	1	
Libero 	1	
Skateboarder 	1	
WebAddict 	1	
**Aries** 	1	
Liquid Pennies 	1	
deptstoremook 	1	
Gary W 	1	
just_a_me 	1	
Osiris 	1	
flufke 	1	
jolivo 	1	
i00 	1	
programmer_boy 	1	
Technocrat 	1	
markman 	1	
hinksgod 	1	
Cromicus 	1	
capsulecorpjx 	1	
MasterGoon 	1	
d4v3 	1	
Acidic 	1	
gigemboy 	1	
shragel 	1	
HJam 	1	
sinha 	1	
GSIV 	1	
msg1000 	1	
kourosh 	1	
planeswalker99 	1	
cramtheman 	1	
icerider 	1	
Darren 	1	
RagingDrunk 	1	
Osnr 	1	
visual poet 	1	
toll 	1	
gxpark 	1	
MidgetsBro 	1	
AgentBxb 	1	
proff.hacker 	1	
riyaz_r 	1	
asmdev 	1	
HAVocINCARNATE29 	1	
Devion 	1	
boscord 	1	
Batman & Robin 	1	
Borat Karabzhan 	1	
Zealot 	1	
Halsafar 	1	
AndySoft 	1	
tomjess 	1	
deane034 	1	
durbs 	1	
ice_531 	1	
SuperChris9 	1	
kulitag 	1	
bataeu 	1	
scr0p 	1	
forsaken 	1	
DrDD 	1	
Superkat86 	1	
Guinness 	1	
Rh0ads 	1	
ae_jester 	1	
Talky Toaster 	1	
ROoCOoCOo 	1	
OrdinaryGuy 	1	
pojokunam 	1	
recpack 	1	
gchick 	1	
markwestcott 	1	
Wonder Woman 	1	
amitabh 	1	
Silicon Valley 	1	
Visual Programmer 	1	
PinkPanther 	1	
Robwash 	1	
taximania 	1	
vigge89 	1	
LITHIA 	1	
ahara 	1	
Andrew G 	1	
R Sole 	1	
BlargMan! 	1	
jcavard 	1	
Danial 	1	
faisalkm 	1	
romhacker 	1	
Idiocy_Personified 	1	
gknuth 	1	
buddu 	1	
señorbadger 	1	
G.Kumaraguru 	1	
aturner 	1	
mbergin 	1	
Evil_Cowgod 	1	
demotivater 	1	
Aphrael 	1	
akki 	1	
Dillinger4 	1	
Lemon Lime 	1	
harsoni 	1	
Wynd 	1	
TheInvisibleMan 	1	
Athley 	1	
benji 	1	
planter008 	1	
Phreak 	1	
drewski 	1	
PsyVision 	1	
Blaster 	1	
Akumitsu 	1	
ober0330 	1	
Archy 	1	
RadioSims 	1	
MartinLiss 	1	
Ph34R 	1	
made_of_asp 	1	
MegaMan 	1	
JensPeder 	1	
bigbaldphil 	1	
tonnic 	1	
MaxOpen 	1	
Ogmius 	1	
citizenstitch 	1	
onerrorgoto 	1	
/\/\isanThr0p 	1	
Bat Fox 	1	
Rikk 	1	
jmiller 	1	
Nitz 	1	
hyme 	1	
Bloged 	1	
sail3006 	1	
JAtkinson 	1	
gfurner 	1	
amesjustin 	1	
SeaHag 	1	
DarthVader4U 	1	
TomGibbons 	1	
PunchyTheClown 	1	
DangerMouse 	1	
brad jones 	1	
MixMaster 	1	
muiz1988 	1	
flann 	1	
deoblo1 	1	
mepaco 	1	
ayan 	1	
aatwell 	1	
mbaker 	1	
Pales 	1	
C Mitchell 	1	
LoNeR 	1	
Merry VIP 	1	
jian2587 	1	
ajames 	1
```

And now, 

iPrank      1

----------


## mendhak

Who I Prank?

----------


## thegreatone

Caviar ?

----------


## thegreatone

*burps*

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I know.

----------


## thegreatone

Confuddlelyness ?

----------


## jcis

This thread is closed

----------


## thegreatone

Shame its not..

----------


## Phill64

who are we racing? and when do we win?

----------


## Andrew G

never  :Frown:

----------


## just_a_me

This is a great way to increase your post count. I should do this more often.

----------


## just_a_me

I could

----------


## just_a_me

do this

----------


## just_a_me

all day!

----------


## thegreatone

Your post count doesn't increase n chit chat...

----------


## just_a_me

Good point.  Oh well.

----------


## mendhak

A point is always a point.  It can never be good or bad.

----------


## Phill64

i disagree, a sharper point is a much better point

----------


## Valleysboy1978

32 posts on the post race! w00t!  :Big Grin:

----------


## fahad k

> i disagree, a sharper point is a much better point


That's exactly my point of view.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

The box tells me lies.

----------


## duc

Far off. Farrrr off.

----------


## space_monkey

bummmmmMmmmmp

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Bacon, lovely bacon.

----------


## abhijit

This has actually crossed over 900 pages.

----------


## Scriptor

hello

----------


## damasterjo

> This has actually crossed over 900 pages.


lets get it to 1500!  :Alien Frog:

----------


## manxy1

we could always write a story, along the lines of only writing one sentence at a time. I'll show you on next page

----------


## manxy1

It was a sunny day in the forest when..........

----------


## jcis

eh..

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I am cheeseburger.

----------


## deranged

I shall eat you.

----------


## deranged

> it


I concur.

----------


## Devion

I vote for a 2nd opinion.

----------


## vbcode1980

I conquer!

----------


## FishGuy



----------


## |2eM!x

#46091

----------


## sevenhalo

Aren't pinapples just lemons with scabbies?

----------


## |2eM!x



----------


## vbcode1980

He doesn't wear pants!  :Eek Boom:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

They are asking your bananas.

----------


## Datacide

*Goodbye*  

When you said you were tired of trying I thought I'd be fine,
My mind said I'd get over you but my heart was lying,
I don't know why I didn't do things right from the start,
Cuz now history repeated and I'm left with a hurting heart,
I really don't deserve to be with a girl like you,
And letting go is hard because I only want to be with you,
I had so many chances and I blew them all,
Instead of building bridges, I was building walls,
Between myself, my family, and my friends,
Within my mind is a nightmare that never ends,
Always trying to imitate the person people want me to be,
And I've lost track of the person who's really me,
And I'm so sick and tired of holding on to nothing,
So tired of sitting in front of computers and pushing buttons,
So sick of making threats that I know I won't do,
And so sad from thinking about a future that doesn't include you,
I don't know, I just had to get this off my chest,
I know it's over, just can't put my feeling to rest,
I'm tired and there's nothing worthwhile in my life,
So I'm starting over and I'm starting over tonight,
Gone is the Nemesis people once knew,
And in my new life as Matthieu I'm not sure what I will do,
Who knows, one day we may meet again,
And then you and the real me can be friends.

----------


## thegreatone

> *Goodbye*  
> 
> When you said you were tired of trying I thought I'd be fine,
> My mind said I'd get over you but my heart was lying,
> I don't know why I didn't do things right from the start,
> Cuz now history repeated and I'm left with a hurting heart,
> I really don't deserve to be with a girl like you,
> And letting go is hard because I only want to be with you,
> I had so many chances and I blew them all,
> ...


 Datacide's gone soft  :Wink: 

NAh, nice poem, where's it from ?

----------


## mendhak

> *Goodbye*  
> 
> When you said you were tired of trying I thought I'd be fine,
> My mind said I'd get over you but my heart was lying,
> I don't know why I didn't do things right from the start,
> Cuz now history repeated and I'm left with a hurting heart,
> I really don't deserve to be with a girl like you,
> And letting go is hard because I only want to be with you,
> I had so many chances and I blew them all,
> ...


Are you Matthieu?

----------


## Datacide

Yup, I'm Matt but don't tell anyone  :Wink: 





> nice poem, where's it from ?


What do you mean? I wrote it yo!

Everyone I know calls me Nemesis. When I wrote this I was going to change, but then I found out that that girl is a b!tch anyways.

----------


## mendhak

Why is your name spelt so weird?  

Are you sure that your mind didn't just create the attribute for her in order to cope with the loss?

Why is your name spelt so weird? 

What do people want you to be?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> I lay griffin eggs


  :Confused:

----------


## mendhak

> 


 Griffins started ovulating because Dick Cheney shot a quail.

----------


## Datacide

LOL I'm from Quebec. That explains the spelling.

Naw, that's what she is. A cheating, lying, gold-digging, biach. I want my $5000 dollars back.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I bet you haven't ducked your bear-o-quack.

----------


## mendhak

> I bet you haven't ducked your bear-o-quack.


 Tenzing and Juice Icicles  :Wink:

----------


## timeshifter

I don't think I'll be writing much more than this... I got a lucky break. My dad bought a laptop and came down to Okla-frikkin-homa for my Basic Training graduation, and it has a Bluetooth wireless adapter, and it just so happens that the hotel they're staying in is wireless compatible... lucky break, huh? So, here I am, for the first time in nine weeks... and probably won't be back for another seven weeks or such... Advanced Individual Training will be fun, to be sure... w00t!!! Oh yeah, I have no clue what number this is, but oh well. Check the tag. It'll tell you.

----------


## damasterjo

uh just to post

oh and 

directx is great!

----------


## thegreatone

> I don't think I'll be writing much more than this... I got a lucky break. My dad bought a laptop and came down to Okla-frikkin-homa for my Basic Training graduation, and it has a Bluetooth wireless adapter, and it just so happens that the hotel they're staying in is wireless compatible... lucky break, huh? So, here I am, for the first time in nine weeks... and probably won't be back for another seven weeks or such... Advanced Individual Training will be fun, to be sure... w00t!!! Oh yeah, I have no clue what number this is, but oh well. Check the tag. It'll tell you.


 It was 46106.

Nice to here from you dude, glad it's all going well, and that you havn't forgotten us  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atheist

good day!

----------


## devil_jin

Hello

----------


## timeshifter

Devil, you obviously don't know my outstanding reputation in these parts... ask around. most people know me... not like it means much...

----------


## devil_jin

like i care? i posted once big whoopie cok , i got dial up as you dont know, slow as crap itll take like 5 minutes, jus to reload this thing cuz 56k blows

----------


## thegreatone

Bock?

----------


## timeshifter

56Mbps wireless connection right now... i'm liking it...

----------


## grilkip

Can you change your avatar while you're here?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> Where is Percy Parrot?


  :Confused:

----------


## grilkip

> 


  :Sick:

----------


## thegreatone

POOP!

----------


## damasterjo

*DIARRHEA*

----------


## CVMichael

*bump*

*bored*   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Alien Frog:  


 :Smilie:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
 :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

still bored....

 :Confused:  

 :Thumb:  

 :Ehh:

----------


## thegreatone

Well shiver-m'-timbers...

----------


## space_monkey



----------


## Flattery

Holy wow... post crazy...

What a way to use database space.  I wonder what they are using for a database on here?  Hope they don't hit the max limit... hehe

----------


## NoteMe

We are using MySQL... :Smilie:

----------


## vbcode1980

They are using MySQL... :Smilie:

----------


## ajames

I am using MySQL... :Smilie:

----------


## vbcode1980

He is using MySQL... :Smilie:

----------


## visualAd

I am using MyAGG

----------


## mendhak

It is using MySQL

----------


## Wally Pipp

who is using MySQL?

----------


## staticbob

I am using My3rdEye

----------


## abhijit

I am using notepad.

----------


## sevenhalo

I use MiSQL.  

It's all in spanish.  The problem is, I don't know spanish.  The good news is; I was able to find the subtitles which are in Click.

----------


## Static

OMG I cant believe this thread is still going.. i remember when it was started. 

oh.. and Im use UltraEdit

----------


## sevenhalo

*click* *click*..  *click*...  *click* *clack*

----------


## visualAd

I am using NoteMe

----------


## thegreatone

I am using Agg#  :Smilie:

----------


## francisstokes

> I am using Agg#


1.1 or 2.0?

----------


## thegreatone

> 1.1 or 2.0?


 2.0, i started using 1.1 but didn't get used to it, so thought, what the heck, if i upgrade i can spend all my time on that instead.

----------


## francisstokes

> 2.0, i started using 1.1 but didn't get used to it, so thought, what the heck, if i upgrade i can spend all my time on that instead.


Yeah thats the opinion of most Agg# users   :big yellow:

----------


## thegreatone

> Yeah thats the opinion of most Agg# users


 I'm not surprised the ease of use of 2.0 is a much better thing than 1.1 and the new IDE is fantastci, i mean, who can't fall in love with this?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

They'll make a film about this thread  :Cool:

----------


## francisstokes

and its skinable!

----------


## thegreatone

> and its skinable!


  :EEK!:  Where did yoo find that super skin, i can't find the skinning option, can you screenshot the menu dialog for it please? and show me how ?

----------


## gigemboy

This is the thread that doesnt end...
Keeps going on and on my friends...
Somebody.. started posting it not knowing what it was...
And they'll continue posting it forever just because...
This is the thread that doesnt end...
Keeps going on and on my friends...
Somebody.. started posting it not knowing what it was...
And they'll continue posting it forever just because...
This is the thread that doesnt end...
Keeps going on and on my friends...
Somebody.. started posting it not knowing what it was...
And they'll continue posting it forever just because...
This is the thread that doesnt end...
Keeps going on and on my friends...
Somebody.. started posting it not knowing what it was...
And they'll continue posting it forever just because...
This is the thread that doesnt end...
Keeps going on and on my friends...
Somebody.. started posting it not knowing what it was...
And they'll continue posting it forever just because...
This is the thread that doesnt end...
Keeps going on and on my friends...
Somebody.. started posting it not knowing what it was...
And they'll continue posting it forever just because...
This is the thread that doesnt end...

----------


## Protocol

Amazing... this thread has haunted me since the day I first registered...  :Frown: 
It fills my inbox with spam sending me a link to a thread based on spam...


HOW ON EARTH DO I UNSUBSCRIBE FROM A THREAD?!

Thanks you....  :Big Grin:

----------


## francisstokes

Goto the user control panel, find the 'subscribed threads' option and unsubscribe.  :Big Grin: 




> Where did yoo find that super skin, i can't find the skinning option, can you screenshot the menu dialog for it please? and show me how ?


I downloaded it from the Agg# website  :Big Grin:

----------


## thegreatone

> Goto the user control panel, find the 'subscribed threads' option and unsubscribe. 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded it from the Agg# website


 Found it  :Smilie:  http://www.sophos.com/virusinfo/anal...32rbotagg.html

----------


## Nikola

Bah !!!

----------


## Nikola

I can't

----------


## Nikola

believe

----------


## Nikola

I spent

----------


## Nikola

3 1/2 hours

----------


## Nikola

reading

----------


## grilkip

FCKGW

----------


## Nikola

this

----------


## penagate

stupid

----------


## thegreatone

thread ?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

To reply is to ignore, it is the monkey.

----------


## thegreatone

Continuum tranfunctioner anyone ?

----------


## MET777

hey why doesnt neone post nemore?

----------


## space_monkey



----------


## thegreatone

http://noteme.com/vb_extension/smilies/banplz.gif
http://noteme.com/vb_extension/smilies/banplz.gif
http://noteme.com/vb_extension/smilies/banplz.gif
http://noteme.com/vb_extension/smilies/banplz.gif

----------


## timeshifter

I suppose I could reply here... I'm down to about ten days left... w00t and a half, l3itches!!!

----------


## thegreatone

ten days left of what? n00b rehabilitation?

----------


## timeshifter

No, Advanced Individual Training... after that, i go on leave for a few weeks, then get back to duty... Iraq, here I come!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You need to import chickens  :Thumb:

----------


## thegreatone

Henric laifsdnf

----------


## OMITT3D

SoOo many posts.

----------


## thegreatone

You must read them all to be allowed to post in chit chat.

----------


## thegreatone

*true story*

----------


## chompy

How are you doing? 

I'm not constantly bored, but I like to talk. If you're a parent, you don't have time for boredom, most of the time. 
Did you hear about the person on the news that sold a grilled cheese sandwich (supposedly with an image of Jesus or the virgin Mary on it) on eBay? I love God and believe in Jesus, but this is going too far. 

Thanks and God Bless,
Chompy

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Keepin' it alive.

----------


## jaredp

Adding to the insanity

----------


## cssriraman

There

----------


## cssriraman

is no

----------


## cssriraman

end for

----------


## cssriraman

this

----------


## cssriraman

thread.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

The chicken knows.

----------


## thegreatone

Indeed he does.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Cheesegrater  :Smilie:

----------


## thegreatone

marmite.

----------


## Datacide

Vote for Pedro!

----------


## thegreatone

got any c0d?

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

I just wanted to say

----------


## thegreatone

I bet you love blenders/./

----------


## RadBrad

I only love women made out of binary.

----------


## thegreatone



----------


## space_monkey



----------


## thegreatone

With a cricket bat!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*Take 14*

----------


## cssriraman



----------


## cssriraman

Is there

----------


## cssriraman

any use

----------


## cssriraman

of this

----------


## cssriraman

thread?

----------


## cssriraman



----------


## thegreatone

No. Stupid fidgewigglers these days...

----------


## visualAd

Plz Slap

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I am lost in time  :Frown:

----------


## chenko

:Smilie: 








..

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Your're so yesterday man   :Big Grin:

----------


## chenko

Well my on friends that's what I am  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Where not here dude  :Thumb:

----------


## chenko

Please tell me something, have you met an angel

----------


## Atheist

:Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:  





 :EEK!:

----------


## chenko

Ruined it

waster

----------


## Jordan

So, what's going on?

----------


## vbcode1980

We're all gonna get banned!  :Sick:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Lemonade required in Iceland  :Eek Boom:

----------


## timeshifter

..never tastes as good as...

----------


## Nb1320

I didn't post here..

----------


## timeshifter

never heard of ya.

----------


## Nb1320

Thanks. I appreciate the secreacy, or however thats spelled...

----------


## timeshifter

secretive nature.. please. use more "programattically correct" language.

----------


## Nb1320

> "programattically correct"



?
Lmao, sleep time. Got to get up early. C-ye  :Thumb:

----------


## timeshifter

I will never sleep. I'm in the Army.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You're in the army  :Thumb:

----------


## thegreatone

Wololo!!!

----------


## jermaine

hello

----------


## thegreatone

> hello


 Good morning to you  :Smilie:  (4am here...)

----------


## jermaine

good nite.(1130pm)here.

----------


## jermaine

very long topic!

----------


## thegreatone

It is indeed, don't tell me you read it!

I'm skipping sleep tonight, it's light here!

----------


## penagate

I wouldn't read this rubbish.

----------


## thegreatone

Neither would i!

Although i have done before...

----------


## penagate

So have I  :Blush:

----------


## thegreatone

> So have I


 Passes those 7hours well though doesn't it?  :LOL:

----------


## penagate

Aye. Though usually I prefer something more productive  :Smilie:

----------


## thegreatone

True, but when you can't sleep who cares?  :LOL:

----------


## penagate

Last year, I would have said "my teachers"  :Big Grin:

----------


## jermaine

i didnt read it i just noticed that it was 1156 pages long!

----------


## penagate

771 here. 60 posts per page FTW  :Big Grin:

----------


## thegreatone

> Last year, I would have said "my teachers"


 This year i say "My boss"  :LOL:

----------


## penagate

:Big Grin: 

Are you working full time or casual?

----------


## thegreatone

> Are you working full time or casual?


 Part-Time, guessing that's casual to you  :Smilie: 

Start Monday... Had no sleep tonight... Great combo!

----------


## penagate

Part time, casual, all the same  :Smilie: 

I work better in the mornings when I haven't slept. Otherwise I spend most of the day waking up. It does kind of wreck you for the afternoon though. Caffeine boost is required  :Big Grin:

----------


## thegreatone

> Part time, casual, all the same 
> 
> I work better in the mornings when I haven't slept. Otherwise I spend most of the day waking up. It does kind of wreck you for the afternoon though. Caffeine boost is required


 Caffeine has no effect on me sadly  :Cry: 
Extreme amounts of Taurine does though  :Alien Frog: 

I just die hald way through the day, with wrecked eyesight. Always beena  problem though i guess!

----------


## penagate

Haha  :Big Grin: 

Caffeine doesn't really have a huge effect on me either, it's mainly the walking to the deli/servo that wakes me up. Especially at this time of year.

----------


## penagate

We can pat ourselves on the back now, that's 20 posts of logical discussion in Chit Chat.

----------


## thegreatone

> Haha 
> 
> Caffeine doesn't really have a huge effect on me either, it's mainly the walking to the deli/servo that wakes me up. Especially at this time of year.


 Og, and my spelling and typing skills become atrocious as you can see  :Smilie: 

Think i'll have to grab a cup of something though, falling asleep, and if i do that now i'm screwed!

----------


## thegreatone

> We can pat ourselves on the back now, that's 20 posts of logical discussion in Chit Chat.


 Now that's simply amazing  :Smilie:

----------


## TheBigB

good morning....   :Embarrassment:   (9:30)

----------


## mendhak

Good morning, 0622.  I hope all of you have a morning as bad as mine.  It's hot, my eyes have crud in them, my mouth is dry, I just woke up, I have to pee.

----------


## visualAd

I hate you  :Mad:

----------


## mendhak

Kick a milkshake.

----------


## penagate

> my eyes have crud in them


Sorry about that  :Blush:

----------


## mendhak

It should've been my mouth, I didn't want to wake up feeling so thirsty. And I need all the protein I can get.  :Smilie:

----------


## visualAd

You are all 3 pages short of a novel.

----------


## wicked_weasel

Hey all

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Erm...

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Beware the flamingos.

----------


## visualAd

http://forums.seriouszone.com/showthread.php?t=14476

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

> http://forums.seriouszone.com/showthread.php?t=14476


weRox.   :wave:

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

iPwn.

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

uSux.

----------


## visualAd

uStupid

----------


## visualAd

1...

----------


## visualAd

2...

----------


## visualAd

3...

----------


## visualAd

4...

----------


## visualAd

5...

----------


## visualAd

6...

----------


## mb2ai

i think ur past the 1000 mark

----------


## visualAd

7...

----------


## Torc

just

----------


## Torc

pushing

----------


## Torc

the  :wave:

----------


## Torc

boundary

----------


## Torc

out  :wave:

----------


## Torc

a  :wave:   :wave:   :wave:  

darn that four character limit  :big yellow:

----------


## Torc

little

----------


## Torc

further

----------


## Torc

lunchtime

----------


## Torc

is  :wave:

----------


## Torc

now  :wave:

----------


## Torc

over

----------


## Torc

Just for mendhak  :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:  Sorry no pigeons

----------


## Torc

46,280 down 53,720 to go.

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> Just for mendhak                 Sorry no pigeons


I hope you realise that the yellow duck has special meaning in this forum?

----------


## Torc

Fraid not, would you be so kind as to enlighten me.

----------


## abhijit

New Link for snaps. :-)
http://beta.zooomr.com/photos/10716@Z01

----------


## thegreatone

> Fraid not, would you be so kind as to enlighten me.


 Do a search for Parksie.

<Random stuff goes here>

----------


## silentthread

This thread is sick.   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
I can't believe someone bumped this thread to the top. lol

----------


## visualAd

> I hope you realise that the yellow duck has special meaning in this forum?


 I don't find his use of the duck offensive so where is the problem?  :Confused:

----------


## thegreatone

Fred Elliot would have something to say about this... Surely.

----------


## thegreatone



----------


## thegreatone



----------


## thegreatone



----------


## penagate



----------


## penagate



----------


## thegreatone



----------


## penagate



----------


## penagate



----------


## thegreatone



----------


## penagate



----------


## penagate



----------


## thegreatone



----------


## thegreatone



----------


## penagate



----------


## thegreatone

Acceptable Use Policy

----------


## penagate



----------


## thegreatone

Powered by: vBulletin Version 3.0.12
Copyright ©2000 - 2006, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. 
Copyright Jupitermedia Corp. 2002-2005

----------


## penagate



----------


## thegreatone

Please resolve your thread when it has been answewed!

----------


## thegreatone



----------


## thegreatone



----------


## penagate



----------


## Bonker Gudd



----------


## thegreatone

> 


  :Eek Boom:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

It's just salad man.

----------


## thegreatone

Damn rabbit food...

----------


## Torc

> Do a search for Parksie.
> 
> <Random stuff goes here>


Noted, apologies.

----------


## capsulecorpjx

This thread is stupid.

----------


## thegreatone

> Noted, apologies.


 Don't worry about it.

<more random elf shoes>

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> This thread is stupid.


Stupid huh?  This contains about 2 years of my life.

----------


## visualAd

> Stupid huh?  This contains about 2 years of my life.


 You are stupid.

----------


## Valleysboy1978

to visualAd ->

----------


## visualAd

> to visualAd ->


 I love you too ....  :Smilie:

----------


## Torc

> This thread is stupid.


Which is more stupid, this thread or posting in it?

Personally I believe we all need to do at least one stupid thing a day,
except   :Alien Frog:  mendhak  :Alien Frog:   who has never done a stupid thing in his life.  :Cool:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Smiles are off  :Sick:

----------


## thegreatone

rawr.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> rawr.


Meow   :Thumb:

----------


## thegreatone

Moo?

----------


## peet

damn.. look what u made me do   :Sick:

----------


## Robotexual

hihi

----------


## thegreatone

blergh.

Hi peet  :wave:

----------


## Squab 14

Two asians walk into a bar. Two weeks later they own it!

----------


## hairball

Mr. T is on TV!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

He's not getting on that chicken.

----------


## abhijit

Why am I still posting?

----------


## thegreatone

I have no idea whatsoever!

----------


## abhijit

Me neither. :-)

----------


## |2eM!x

Post A Fruit

----------


## thegreatone

Apple

----------


## bushmobile

Julian Clary

----------


## visualAd

Meh..

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  

 :wave:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Oh good god not this thead again

----------


## MoE70

too...

----------


## MoE70

tree

----------


## thegreatone

Tea Partay!!!

----------


## timeshifter

tee ree?

----------


## Louix

My Name

----------


## Louix

........is

----------


## Louix

Louix

----------


## Louix

This

----------


## Louix

Forum

----------


## Louix

.has

----------


## Louix

been going on since 2000
I write this now because i can't be assed to wait 30 seconds for every word.

----------


## mendhak

I live near Swansea, in a small village called 'London'

----------


## Bonker Gudd

No you don't.

----------


## oceanebelle

and i'm not paying more!

----------


## mendhak

> No you don't.


I live near the Sun, on a small rock called 'Earth'

----------


## timeshifter

I've lived there for 19 years.. not the most comfortable place in the galaxy, but I'm not paying more, so I'm stuck here...

----------


## abhijit

What are these random mumblings?

----------


## userhs6716

wheee my first post! and its in one of the most senseless threads on the whole forum!!!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You give me senseless, I give you 2 years of my life.

----------


## timeshifter

This thread makes more sense than the rest of the forums combined...

----------


## Alastor Ent.

:Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:   :

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I used to love my duck colon  :Frown:

----------


## timeshifter

The many faces of mendhak...

 :Alien Frog:

----------


## Alastor Ent.

> I used to love my duck colon


Your avatar is creepy in a positive way  :LOL:

----------


## timeshifter

Wouldn't it be funny if Cyber came back and changed the name of this thread?

----------


## zynder

VB Code:
if spam.mode then
    Kill spammer
 end if

----------


## timeshifter

VB Code:
If Detected.Spammer Then
   Spammer.BeatHeadIn("wooden cooking spoon")
   Spammer.Kick("groin")
End If

----------


## kregg

Please people! Learn to declare objects!


VB Code:
Dim spamguy as System.VBForums.Members.Spammers
Private Sub PunishSpammer(spammer as spamguy)
    With spammer
         If .Detected = True Then
             .Beat("Aluminium baseball bat")
             .Kick("Teeth")
             .Kick("Groin")
             .Headbutt("Nostrills")
    End With
End Sub

----------


## timeshifter

Jesus... Where on earth is that sub being called?

VB Code:
Dim spamguy as System.VBForums.Members.Spammers
Private Sub PunishSpammer(spammer as spamguy)
    With spammer
         If .Detected = True Then
             .Beat("Aluminium baseball bat")
             .Kick("Teeth")
             .Kick("Groin")
             .Headbutt("Nostrills")
    End With
End Sub
 Private Sub Forum_Spam(spammer As String)
    PunishSpammer spammer
End Sub

Where did you learn to code? My god..

----------


## kregg

I learnt everything off you timeshifter...  :Big Grin: 

And forgot one more thing...

VB Code:
Dim spamguy as System.VBForums.Members.Spammers
Private Sub PunishSpammer(spammer as spamguy)
    With spammer
         If .Detected = True Then
             .Beat("Aluminium baseball bat")
             .Kick("Teeth")
             .Kick("Groin")
             .Headbutt("Nostrills")
    End With
End Sub
 Private Sub Forum_Spam(spammer As String)
    PunishSpammer spammer
End Sub
 Private Sub Form_Load()
    PunishSpammer spammer
    'or
    Forum_Spam spammer
End Sub

----------


## timeshifter

No, no.. you're making it too complicated. Here at VBF, we wait for the spamming to start, _then_ we go about punishing them.. no need to call it when the form loads...

----------


## zynder

VB Code:
Private Declare Sub Spammer Lib "spam32" (ByVal numberOfPost As Long)
  Private Sub Form_Load()
On Error GoTo errmsg
 Do Until spam.EOF
   Spammer 10000000
Loop
 Exit Sub
errmsg:
    MsgBox "Overflow, avoid spamming!!!"
 End Sub


spam +1

----------


## penagate

> I learnt everything off you timeshifter... 
> 
> And forgot one more thing...
> 
> VB Code:
> Dim spamguy as System.VBForums.Members.Spammers
> Private Sub PunishSpammer(spammer as spamguy)
>     With spammer
>          If .Detected = True Then
> ...


You have no End If; you declare a static variable; and you use a variable as if it were a type.

/slap * 3

----------


## Alastor Ent.

Baaaz da doon!

----------


## mudfish

:wave:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Obey your globe.

----------


## timeshifter

Bump.

----------


## mendhak

Spoonguard.

----------


## timeshifter

Wossy was exposed to spoons for a mere seven seconds... now look at him!

----------


## ganeshmoorthy

> Wouldn't it be funny if Cyber came back and changed the name of this thread?


I dont think he is visiting the forum these days   :big yellow:  


> The highest number of replies I have so far seen to a post is 300 ish. Anybody fancy trying to hit 1000?


He actually wanted to hit 1000, we have hit more than 46000....  :Thumb:   :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberSurfer

I'm still here, just don't post too much

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Why not?

----------


## ganeshmoorthy

> I'm still here, just don't post too much


I thought you are not visiting because there is no recent posts from you....ah ya...I hope you are posting only at General PC and Chats secions....  :Wink:

----------


## CyberSurfer

I only really post in CC and General PC these days as the only programming I do is non windows.

----------


## timeshifter

Not like there'sanything else worht posting in...

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Quite

----------


## wild_bill

VB Code:
Imports VBForums.Members.Spammer.PunishmentTypes
Imports VBForums.Members.Spammer.BodyParts
Namespace VBForums.Members
     Public Class DealWithSpammer
        Private WithEvents _spamguy As Spammer
        Public Sub New(ByVal spamGuy As Spammer)
            _spamguy = spamGuy
        End Sub
        Private Sub PunishSpammer() Handles _spamguy.BeingAtool
            With _spamguy
                .Interact(Beat, Body)
                .Interact(Kick, Teeth)
                .Interact(Kick, Groin)
                .Interact(HeadButt, Nostrills)
            End With
        End Sub
    End Class
     Public Interface DefaultMember
        ReadOnly Property description() As String
    End Interface
     Public Class Spammer
        Implements DefaultMember
        Private _description As String
        Public Event BeingAtool()
        Sub New()
            Me._description = "I annoy the hell out of people."
        End Sub
        Public ReadOnly Property description() As String Implements DefaultMember.description
            Get
                Return _description
            End Get
        End Property
        Public Sub Interact(ByVal punishType As PunishmentTypes, ByVal parts As BodyParts)
            Console.WriteLine("Call a hospital, this guy is getting worked over.")
        End Sub
        Public Enum PunishmentTypes
            Beat
            Kick
            HeadButt
        End Enum
        Public Enum BodyParts
            Body
            Teeth
            Groin
            Nostrills
        End Enum
    End Class
 End Namespace

----------


## mudfish

:wave:

----------


## wiz126

whats going on?

----------


## duc

[Seven years later]: Zonk

----------


## Atheist

HEEEEY im picking leeks.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Your leeks suck.

----------


## timeshifter

y0u|2 1e3|< 5u><0rz /\/\0r3...

----------


## Atheist

> Your leeks suck.


How could they? Theyre leeks.  :Mad:

----------


## zynder

Watch me levitate. Do you feel that?

----------


## bagstoper

i  :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:

----------


## bagstoper

play   :Duck:   :Duck:   :Duck:

----------


## bagstoper

:Duck:   :Duck:   GOOSE

----------


## bagstoper

random crap goes here


         OOOOOOOO
         OOO    OOO
         OOOOOOOO

----------


## timeshifter

<random crap>

Blah.

</random crap>

----------


## Justin M

Caucasian

----------


## timeshifter

Pickle.

----------


## Atheist

This angers me.

----------


## timeshifter

You anger me.

----------


## Atheist

I anger me.

----------


## timeshifter

You anger.

----------


## Atheist

I do?

----------


## timeshifter

Yes.

----------


## Atheist

okay!

note to self; I anger.

----------


## timeshifter

VB Code:
'Athiest angers.
Option Explicit
 Private Sub Form_Load()
'......

----------


## abhijit

duffer

----------


## Bonker Gudd

The monkey has spoken.

----------


## zynder

```
On Error GoTo Hell

'...
Exit Sub
Hell:
MsgBox "Get a life noob"
```

----------


## jermaine

yup very interesting 1141 page topic.

----------


## jermaine

Nice 46,414 replies

----------


## Torc

Anyone actually try reading trhough all the replies lately?
 :Alien Frog:

----------


## jermaine

nope thats like reading through a dictionary or somethin

----------


## Atheist

only the dictionary makes more sense.

----------


## Arrow_Raider

This thread is lame

----------


## dsheller

What is this thread racing to anyway...

----------


## Atheist



----------


## TheBigB

pick a number under 1161
maybe you'll find the answer there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## abhijit

All of you will lead richer and fuller lives if you click on the links in my signature. Make sure to post your comments.

----------


## chenko

> ```
> Who Posted? 
> Total Posts: 46,054
> User Name	Posts	
> barrk 	7444	
>                    	5102	 ---> Who is this person ? guests ?
> parksie 	5077	
> Ianpbaker 	3847	
> rinoaheartilly 	2408	
> ...



That would be me, my posts "disconnected" from my username, so did a lot of other peoples actually, repeated requests and it never got sorted for me (others did)  :Frown:  gits

----------


## Valleysboy1978

w00t!  :Sick:

----------


## mendhak

Let's beat up Lampard!

----------


## hairball

Page 1161 of 1161  	« First  	<  	161 	661 	1061 	1111 	1151 	1158 	1159 	1160  	1161

----------


## vbcode1980

We used to blow up frogs when we were young.

----------


## BillGeek

> Let's beat up Lampard!


Hey, I just want to make my contribution.

----------


## mendhak

> We used to blow up frogs when we were young.


How?

----------


## litlewiki

How are you sir?

----------


## Siddharth Rout

> How?


 :LOL:  (hmmm... just thought of something)

----------


## vbcode1980

> How?


With a straw, or firecrackers.

----------


## BillGeek

> With a straw, or firecrackers.


raw fill!!!

----------


## abhijit

This thread might actually cross 1000.
Someone's wish is going to come true.

----------


## timeshifter

A thousand what?

----------


## joneslee319

replies?

----------


## manavo11

pages?

----------


## timeshifter

Views?

----------


## TheBigB

useless posts?
useful posts?

----------


## timeshifter

Useful anything?

----------


## mendhak

Wazzzuuuuppp yo?

----------


## TheBigB

maybe he's talking about mendhak posts?

have you by any chance counted them?

----------


## timeshifter

VBF does that automatically... it assumes everything outside of CC is useful, which is actually somewhat opposite... everything outside of CC is useless...

----------


## AlexW23

gngfhjgfh

----------


## singularis

This looks interesting maybe I will partake in this benign activity.

----------


## peet

vår!  :Alien Frog:

----------


## vbcode1980

Anyone interested in becoming a secret agent, embedded in a terrorist organisation?

----------


## RudiVisser

Chicken Curry

----------


## TheBigB

what's your name?
if you're talking about bin's clan, I should know you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vbcode1980

I'm Mo.

----------


## timeshifter

> Anyone interested in becoming a secret agent, embedded in a terrorist organisation?


I was just talking with Atheist about terrorist cells being the primary cause of shootings in Iraq... not video games...

----------


## Atheist

I was just talking with Timeshifter about where babies come from. And as I expected, he seemed very very confused.

----------


## timeshifter

I was just talking with myself about me and I... seems they don't get along too well when myself is ivolved... capeesh?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Bring me the nuns.

----------


## timeshifter

Never!!!

----------


## singularis

Go and get.... the COMFY CHAIR!  :EEK!:

----------


## Atheist

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## timeshifter

I'm in a comfy chair...

----------


## ProphetBeal

I want to join the party!!

----------


## kregg

> I want to join the party!!


I wish this thread was like that. Really I do.

----------


## thegreatone

Death to ye all.

----------


## singularis

Yay! Uber Smily Rave!!!!

----------


## timeshifter

These are the sounds... of Brooklyn Bounce.

----------


## jermaine

so how was your days?>>>?????????

----------


## jermaine

good? bad? nice/

----------


## timeshifter

I'm a goon.

----------


## wossname

What's all this nonsense?

----------


## jermaine

:Smilie:   :Smilie:  what nonsense who are you?
 :EEK!:   :Smilie:

----------


## wossname

I am become God, the destroyer of worlds.

----------


## jermaine

haha

----------


## timeshifter

PHP sucks.

----------


## singularis

I am not sure if penagate heard you correctly :P

----------


## Bonker Gudd

No more monkey

----------


## timeshifter

> I am not sure if penagate heard you correctly :P


I said PHP sucks.


And I'm curious... is there any way to find out how many users have posted in this thread?

----------


## penagate

```
 Who Posted?
Total Posts: 46,475
User Name 	Posts
barrk 	7,444
                   	5,102
parksie 	5,077
Ianpbaker 	3,847
rinoaheartilly 	2,408
Pix 	2,307
Bonker Gudd 	2,059
kedaman 	1,605
ghost ryder 	1,524
chrisjk 	1,419
Gaffer 	1,213
Nightwalker83 	983
SurfDemon 	818
Wally Pipp 	775
chrismitchell 	557
CyberSurfer 	458
tumblingdown 	417
Pc_Madness 	336
duc 	292
Skitchen8 	289
Flustor 	278
paulw 	250
nukem996 	232
gravyboy 	228
filburt1 	217
kovan 	212
Benjamin 	210
jesus4u 	190
crispin 	182
SjR 	176
zmerlinz 	166
smh 	161
crptcblade 	145
Arbiter 	126
aknisely 	124
Ali G 	114
KamiKazeKiwi3 	111
Yonatan 	107
peet 	99
alex_read 	99
RSINGH 	96
timeshifter 	96
cosmic angel 	91
Kzin 	89
mudfish 	85
JungleMan 	80
thegreatone 	79
mendhak 	75
Fox 	65
dglienna 	64
oetje 	61
Bjwbell 	59
Jamagei 	58
Zaphod64831 	57
beachbum 	54
DWillems 	53
Edwin_Drood_1870 	53
HarryW 	51
LuxuRy 	50
Gary.Lowe 	47
Active 	45
Jack Daniels 	44
visualAd 	43
chenko 	40
BodwadUK 	38
Valleysboy1978 	37
space_monkey 	35
Warmaster199 	35
Bonker Gudd 	34
death-heart 	33
Stefan Raab 	32
saracen 	31
websurfer907 	30
CornedBee 	30
DragonFly 	29
erindance 	27
star 	27
eiSecure 	27
jjortiz 	27
Paul Warren 	25
IntelSucks 	25
Cybrg641 	25
mlewis 	25
MrPolite 	23
RebelDev 	23
NoteMe 	22
penagate 	22
Q_Me 	21
Jacob Roman 	21
ExtremePimpness 	21
jeroenh 	20
isurftheweb 	20
Dim 	20
SteveCRM 	19
Shaggy Hiker 	19
Torc 	18
siyan 	18
WiseGuy 	18
Sacofjoea 	18
chrisf 	18
manavo11 	18
Fried Chicken 	17
Hampster 	17
Looseclothes 	17
John 	17
Armatendo 	17
TheBionicOrange 	16
goudabuddha 	16
wrack 	15
ZaidGS 	15
Knut 	15
Gimlin 	14
Martin Wilson 	13
f¡lburt1 	13
geopeter 	13
nishantp 	13
mar_zim 	13
eyeRmonkey 	13
Alphanos 	13
Sgt-Peppa 	12
AdrenalineBuff 	12
Zach Elfers 	12
Sophtware 	12
Atheist 	12
vbcode1980 	12
vbNeo 	12
plenderj 	12
illebille 	12
Xenonic_Rob 	12
fallnwrld 	12
scsa20 	12
abdul 	11
cssriraman 	11
Jop 	11
jermaine 	11
jdavison 	11
ravcam 	11
coders 	11
xing 	11
Good Dreams 	11
abhijit 	11
Bloodeye 	10
parks¡e 	10
RapchikProgrammer 	10
Base 	9
Matt_T_hat 	9
Danny J 	9
mindloop 	9
Cmdr0Sunburn 	9
CiberTHuG 	9
doughnutter 	8
thinktank 	8
PITBULLCJR 	8
compuGEEK 	8
Phil McKracken 	8
V(ery) Basic 	8
FATBOYPEE 	8
Magicblade 	8
mxnmx 	8
Hole-In-One 	8
Joacim Andersson 	8
everyone 	7
applescript 	7
da_silvy 	7
Aman010 	7
crux2002 	7
|2eM!x 	7
Louix 	7
IznoGood 	7
wey97 	7
baja_yu 	7
ricmitch 	7
Some Dog 	7
Vlatko 	7
Zero 	7
Phill64 	7
kfcSmitty 	7
Mutuz 	7
sail3005 	7
CadDragon 	7
wiz126 	7
Nikola 	7
ruaVB2? 	7
Zeka 	7
H-Zence 	6
just_a_me 	6
Bork 	6
..:RUDI:.. 	6
Earl of Gonds 	6
simonm 	6
Michael_Kamen 	6
wossname 	6
OB1 	6
w7jkt 	6
Daler Mehndi 	6
itay222 	6
Earl of Gonds 	6
EternalKnight 	6
Neil Morris 	5
thinktank2 	5
Admin 	5
death_star 	5
ubunreal69 	5
Madboy 	5
marnitzg 	5
Aerials 	5
DB9633 	5
cyborg 	5
Ultimasnake 	5
Behemoth 	5
arsmakman 	5
Skeen 	5
VitalyB 	5
jesusnot4u 	5
TheBigB 	5
Sam Finch 	5
crpietschmann 	4
PT Exorcist 	4
Gaming_World 	4
Kc0bfv 	4
damasterjo 	4
zynder 	4
cyberwarpy 	4
DRnetman86 	4
frank ashley 	4
singularis 	4
Manor39 	4
Silent Bob 	4
Emo 	4
darre1 	4
c26354 	4
S!mon 	4
francisstokes 	4
numtel 	4
pyrosis1313 	4
Chris_SE 	4
Merri 	4
bagstoper 	4
Arrow_Raider 	4
YoungBuck 	4
cid 	4
Dark Programmer 	4
ninjanutz 	4
parksi£ 	4
dubae524 	4
Datacide 	4
ElectroTism 	3
Kate 	3
NeoBlade 	3
adamcox 	3
VeeJay 	3
FantastichenEin 	3
Help 	3
grilkip 	3
[DBH]Longbow 	3
venerable bede 	3
marex 	3
STUD 	3
MET777 	3
I_Love_My_Vans 	3
sebs 	3
DarkJedi9 	3
wild_bill 	3
IUnknown 	3
shamloo 	3
Nb1320 	3
Stefan Raab 	3
Imhotep 	3
Gman99 	3
VBTZH 	3
chino 	3
kregg 	3
dimava 	3
Gay Dennis 	3
James Stanich 	3
Gandalf_Grey_ 	3
Sirius Zor'Z 	3
Steve_F 	3
nabeels786 	3
GlenW 	3
Mega Muffin 	3
Zakary 	3
 Stefan Raab 	3
Ambivalentiowa 	3
sevenhalo 	3
anjulpa 	3
Alastor Ent. 	3
Xcoder 	2
Neoharuo 	2
xuralarux 	2
skald2k 	2
manxy1 	2
pgrimes 	2
bobjustbob 	2
GingerNut 	2
JPRoy392 	2
Bloit 	2
mazmanr 	2
rudvs2 	2
floppes 	2
james14 	2
ganeshmoorthy 	2
chemicalNova 	2
Volcano 	2
ajames 	2
dsheller 	2
fret 	2
knochenfish 	2
Max Power 	2
vbJoe 	2
Gestapo John 	2
deranged 	2
Olly 	2
papacorn 	2
Jeff_1 	2
petrus 	2
DavidProgrammer 	2
hardcoder 	2
Porky Pork 	2
SLH 	2
Yhoko 	2
macai 	2
Lightning 	2
*Super Sniper* 	2
Skill Jaan 	2
Vanguard-MnC 	2
JCScoobyRS 	2
rotcrules 	2
manic_gofar 	2
csf 	2
hairball 	2
STT 	2
jcis 	2
MoE70 	2
Devion 	2
Electro414 	2
rikshawdriver 	2
ichix_jaxx 	2
Pie Man 	2
Microbasic 	2
gigemboy 	2
GreenLantern 	2
moe222 	2
VeryBigPenisMan 	2
Dragev 	2
taliban4u 	2
Downy 	2
Suzzi 	2
rossim 	2
capsulecorpjx 	2
Andrew G 	2
[praetorian] 	2
g_harl 	2
poopyman67 	2
CaptainPinko 	2
d2005 	2
BillGeek 	2
thexchord 	2
carp 	2
SmashX 	2
devil_jin 	2
john tindell 	2
RhinoBull 	2
Guybrush 	2
Jimmy Tarbuck 	2
Cynde 	2
Gay Ian 	2
mepaco 	1
gxpark 	1
MidgetsBro 	1
staticbob 	1
AgentBxb 	1
proff.hacker 	1
jmiller 	1
MasterGoon 	1
Nitz 	1
MixMaster 	1
LoNeR 	1
oceanebelle 	1
d4v3 	1
Archy 	1
Libero 	1
RadioSims 	1
Skateboarder 	1
Ogmius 	1
WebAddict 	1
**Aries** 	1
kulitag 	1
iPrank 	1
Robotexual 	1
HaxSoft 	1
Masterbandit666 	1
benji 	1
neo_spawn 	1
gchick 	1
wherewasi 	1
Flattery 	1
akniseIy 	1
ROoCOoCOo 	1
mikeycorn 	1
OrdinaryGuy 	1
equuelus 	1
BryanD1776 	1
abhid 	1
durbs 	1
deoblo1 	1
ice_531 	1
Protocol 	1
chompy 	1
onerrorgoto 	1
Osnr 	1
visual poet 	1
/\/\isanThr0p 	1
Bat Fox 	1
Rikk 	1
ober0330 	1
drewski 	1
PsyVision 	1
Blaster 	1
programmer_boy 	1
Akumitsu 	1
Sundance Kid V2 	1
VBMagneto 	1
Danial 	1
faisalkm 	1
romhacker 	1
Idiocy_Personified 	1
gknuth 	1
kaihirst 	1
buddu 	1
OMITT3D 	1
Superkat86 	1
nickolas80 	1
Guinness 	1
dark2025 	1
Rh0ads 	1
bushmobile 	1
ae_jester 	1
Talky Toaster 	1
AndySoft 	1
DrDD 	1
tomjess 	1
deane034 	1
flann 	1
jaredp 	1
kourosh 	1
CVMichael 	1
PunchyTheClown 	1
planeswalker99 	1
DangerMouse 	1
brad jones 	1
cramtheman 	1
icerider 	1
litlewiki 	1
Darren 	1
AlexW23 	1
RagingDrunk 	1
Technocrat 	1
MaxOpen 	1
markman 	1
JAtkinson 	1
JensPeder 	1
hinksgod 	1
wicked_weasel 	1
Cromicus 	1
vbAlex 	1
TheInvisibleMan 	1
agmorgan 	1
Athley 	1
jcavard 	1
spandex44 	1
FOOBAR 	1
BlargMan! 	1
jovton 	1
akki 	1
killer 	1
zer0_flaw 	1
Static 	1
userhs6716 	1
Merry VIP 	1
jian2587 	1
ahara 	1
Justin M 	1
TomGibbons 	1
gfurner 	1
Zealot 	1
amesjustin 	1
Oblivion02 	1
SeaHag 	1
fahad k 	1
joneslee319 	1
DarthVader4U 	1
tonnic 	1
sinha 	1
GSIV 	1
msg1000 	1
sizar 	1
RadBrad 	1
bigbaldphil 	1
mb2ai 	1
Dillinger4 	1
i00 	1
Lemon Lime 	1
harsoni 	1
Wynd 	1
Acidic 	1
R Sole 	1
Gary W 	1
asmdev 	1
ashleyh 	1
Kedaeus 	1
imbue 	1
Andy 	1
forsaken 	1
Babe_magnet 	1
HAVocINCARNATE29 	1
Pales 	1
C Mitchell 	1
morrowasted 	1
boscord 	1
recpack 	1
Batman & Robin 	1
Borat Karabzhan 	1
shragel 	1
sail3006 	1
HJam 	1
ayan 	1
koolsid 	1
silentthread 	1
MegaMan 	1
Osiris 	1
muiz1988 	1
flufke 	1
jolivo 	1
Alien_poo 	1
Evil_Cowgod 	1
demotivater 	1
Aphrael 	1
Phill938 	1
FishGuy 	1
Phreak 	1
Ian's sheep 	1
ProphetBeal 	1
God The Creator 	1
vigge89 	1
Lethal 	1
LITHIA 	1
shent 	1
señorbadger 	1
planter008 	1
muzzi 	1
aatwell 	1
scr0p 	1
pojokunam 	1
mbaker 	1
RudiVisser 	1
hyme 	1
riyaz_r 	1
SuperChris9 	1
Bloged 	1
MartinLiss 	1
toll 	1
Ph34R 	1
Halsafar 	1
made_of_asp 	1
G.Kumaraguru 	1
Liquid Pennies 	1
deptstoremook 	1
aturner 	1
Scriptor 	1
mbergin 	1
Squab 14 	1
markwestcott 	1
MOHH 	1
Wonder Woman 	1
amitabh 	1
Jordan 	1
Silicon Valley 	1
CraZ 	1
Visual Programmer 	1
PinkPanther 	1
Robwash 	1
taximania 	1
MasterBlaster 	1
TOMERP 	1
bataeu 	1
kasracer 	1
citizenstitch 	1
```

----------


## timeshifter

Wow... I'm way behind...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is that a good count?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I went back to the original post and read it. CyberSurfer was trying to reach 1,000 posts. We now have over 1,000 PAGES on this foolish thread. I find it hard to believe that people have posted over 5,000 times to this thing. Talk about not having a life.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> Talk about not having a life.


Talk about being bored stuck at work  :Mad:

----------


## singularis

Talking about Talking about .... Shessh!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## peet

goddamn Bonker got a job ?  :Alien Frog:

----------


## timeshifter

Wow.. amazing.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I work for Jesus.

----------


## milonix

lets

----------


## milonix

keep

----------


## milonix

going

----------


## timeshifter

never.

----------


## milonix

rofl lol

----------


## TheBigB

> I work for Jesus.


which section?
fanmail or the advertising?

----------


## singularis

Propaganda >_<

----------


## thegreatone

lol lol ol ol lo l loo ll o l lo l o l o l lol ol lo ol lolo

----------


## timeshifter

pr0n

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> pr0n


King pr0n?

----------


## thegreatone

Oh i do like to be beside the seaside, oh i do like to be beside the sea  :Stick Out Tongue: :

----------


## singularis

Post Haste Hmmmm.....

----------


## timeshifter

Host Paste...

----------


## mendhak

I've ordered 2 books from Amazon.

Amazon sells books cheap, but they make their real money on the delivery options if you want them soon.   :Sick:

----------


## Breton

A post race is the most randomist thing iv'e ever seen lol :Cool:

----------


## timeshifter

I've ordered nothing from nobody... so I'm still not paying more!

----------


## singularis

Ohno a spam bot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## timeshifter

p: tob maps a onhO

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Amazon is evil.

----------


## thegreatone

supercalifragilisticexpealidociooicisoissosss or something.

+1.

----------


## kritikal

damn this thread has been going for nearly 7 years, this is the longest thread i know of

----------


## timeshifter

I don't even know what we're racing towards... but it must be good...

----------


## kritikal

a chocolate cake with brownies i guess

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Look back, not forwards.

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

Greenday Rocks!!!  :wave:   :Eek Boom:

----------


## thegreatone

Flyleaf, i can only say what i've seena nd heard...

----------


## Atheist

> Greenday Rocks!!!


Definitly not :wave:

----------


## jermaine

everybody rate this post so i can get a green bar! under my name!

----------


## Andrew G

> LOOKING FOR EXPERIENCED PHP WEBDESIGNERS! PM ME or Email Me!





> Sorry! That user has specified that they do not wish to receive emails. If you still wish to send an email to this user, please contact the administrator and they may be able to help.


 :Alien Frog: 


Edit: I'd like to note i know nothing about PHP, i was just bored  :Frown:

----------


## kritikal

Are we winning?

----------


## timeshifter

yes.

----------


## kritikal

yay!

----------


## realiron

Zomg its afrog!  :Alien Frog:

----------


## timeshifter

:mendhak:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

People are strange.

----------


## Foxer

I can't believe I contributed to this thread.

----------


## dsheller

> People are strange.


When you're a stranger.

----------


## Foxer

The original post race was to 1000 posts.  I think we done that 46522 times.

----------


## singularis

What... we were supposed to stop  :EEK!:  !

----------


## Foxer

Yes - you should go back and delete all your posts in this thread until the post count reaches 1000.

----------


## timeshifter

That's asking a little too much, don't ya think?

----------


## michaelrawi

Me was here  :Big Grin:

----------


## singularis

Why not go to 1Million!

----------


## lallous

Funniest post EVA! lol

----------


## visualAd

Prove it ...

----------


## timeshifter

with pleasure.

----------


## kregg

No wai kthxbai.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*burp*

----------


## timeshifter

*slap*

----------


## kregg

*gasps*

----------


## singularis

* meow *

----------


## timeshifter

*bark*

----------


## singularis

* type *

----------


## timeshifter

*lame*

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You are having my onions Timeshafter  :Sick:

----------


## timeshifter

Ok, that's just weird.

----------


## Ropyon

don't include me...

----------


## timeshifter

#include h

----------


## singularis

```

#include <Ropyon.h>
```

----------


## visualAd

*WIRE WOOL's*

----------


## grilkip



----------


## mendhak

Another wonderful day at the office, no sarcasm intended.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> Another wonderful day at the office, no sarcasm intended.


You get quotation.

----------


## timeshifter

We get signal.

----------


## mendhak

Me kiss you long time.

----------


## Jumbo

I do not understand a single ****in' word guys! My IQ must be around 45

----------


## TheBigB

Then to think a monkeys IQ (not even Chimp) is 80-85

And welcome to the world of chitchat (CC).
Here you will spend more or less the rest of your life posting.
Enjoy  :Alien Frog:  

Disclaimer

----------


## timeshifter

Very few people who have entered CC have ever left unscathed...

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Look what it's done to me.

----------


## capsulecorpjx

> This is one for all you constantly bored people.
> 
> The highest number of replies I have so far seen to a post is 300 ish. Anybody fancy trying to hit 1000?
> 
> Come On, You Know You Want To!


Nice.

I'm 24 too btw.

----------


## Arachnid13

> We get signal.


Somebody set up us the bomb.

You have no chance to survive make your time.

----------


## timeshifter

All your base are belong to my spleen.

----------


## Arachnid13

> All your base are belong to my spleen.


This guy (you) are sick (from putting bases in your spleen)...

and i bet you dont know where that bit of engrish is from!

----------


## timeshifter

Engrish? I are engrish majer!

----------


## mendhak

Two dolla!

----------


## robertson

just gotta add to the postage and randomly big up the kingdom. wicked film

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Save postage, use Telex.

----------


## EntityX

I did a search for .NET Framework and this came up in the search results. 
This is so very related to .NET Framework it's just amazing.  :Eek Boom:  

I wonder how much VBForums memory this useless thread is taking up. It is sort of startling to see a thread with this many views and posts. 

 :Duck:   :Alien Frog:   :Thumb:   :Sick:   :Ehh:   :Cry:   :Blush:   :LOL:   :wave:   :big yellow:   :Confused:   :EEK!:   :Mad:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:  

Uh-ohh. I'm taking up more memory. Sorry about that.

I just learned that you're limited to 20 images per post.

----------


## timeshifter

this thread is relevent to every topic you can imagine. It's not real.

----------


## singularis

or is it?

----------


## TheBigB

hey... wasn't I subscribed to this thread?  :Confused:

----------


## Foxer

46566 posts is totally amazing.

I wonder who the largest contributer is?

----------


## oceanebelle

:burp:




excuse me...

----------


## mendhak

> 46566 posts is totally amazing.
> 
> I wonder who the largest contributer is?


You, no doubt.  I don't think anyone else here weighs more than 200 lbs.   :Alien Frog:

----------


## Foxer

200 lbs =  ~120kilograms?  At a guess?  150kg?

----------


## TheBigB

americans should start using the metric system...
do you noobs actually know who invented the yards?




> the measure was invented by Henry I of England as being the distance between the tip of his nose and the end of his thumb.

----------


## c_owl

LETS KEEP THIS UP 

 :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:

----------


## RudiVisser

boom?

----------


## kregg



----------


## schoolbusdriver

Ok. I'll add to this.


> americans should start using the metric system...
> do you noobs actually know who invented the yards?


The legislation to "force" the UK to convert to the metric system has recently been ruled illegal. So it's back to the good old imperial system.  :Smilie:

----------


## kregg

I hate yards. It's confusing, like any type of measurement that you weren't brought up with.

----------


## timeshifter

I'd rather use the metric system. It makes too much sense not to use. which is probably why we aren't using it.

----------


## schoolbusdriver

"pick a peck of pickled pepper" doesn't have the same ring when you use the metric system...

----------


## kregg

Metric FTW!

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  

I like when this thread comes up in my code search!   :Eek Boom:  

 :Sick:   system tray  :Alien Frog:  

 :wave:

----------


## singularis

New Shoes?  :EEK!:   :Confused:   :LOL:   :Smilie:

----------


## Foxer

For those who search and find this post

regedit  

 :Smilie: 

And I can't believe I'm contributing to this thread.  I might leave work and go home now.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You charmap.

----------


## Pc_Madness

Is that like a turnip but different?

----------


## MrPolite

i put some new shoes on.... 
 :Alien Frog:

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

...is that a tap dance I am hearing...

File Write

----------


## TheBigB

I'm going to findwindow and shellexecute all of you guys.

----------


## SwedeNpro

LooL!? what is this for thread!?

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

For making people wonder what this thread is for!

Database, MySQL

----------


## timeshifter

C#, ADO.NET.

I'm a bit of a data guy... data and web...

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  

Private Declare Function GetUserName Lib "advapi32.dll" Alias "GetUserNameA" _
    (ByVal lpBuffer As String, nSize As Long) As Long

 :Stick Out Tongue:   :wave:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

And some data stuff for the data guy.

Public ConnSt As ADODB.Connection
Public RecSt As ADODB.Recordset

 :Alien Frog:

----------


## timeshifter

csharp Code:
SqlConnection sqlconn = new SqlConnection(ConfigurationManager.ConnectionStrings["VBFConnStr"].ToString());SqlCommand sqlcomm = new SqlCommand("spDeleteUser", sqlconn);sqlcomm.CommandType = CommandType.StoredProcedure;sqlcomm.Parameters.AddWithValue("@UserName", "mudfish"); try {   sqlconn.Open();   sqlcomm.ExecuteNonQuery(); }catch (Exception ex) {   MessageBox.Show("No error can possibly occur while deleting a user."); }finally {   sqlconn.Close(); }

Data.

----------


## oceanebelle

```
<html/>
```


That up there is to help wossy with his future html problems!!!

css

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Organ Ŧ

----------


## Jordan

The Tampa Bay Devil Rays, .500 or bust this year baby!!

----------


## peet

Totally LOST  :Alien Frog:

----------


## timeshifter

fail.

----------


## MaximilianMayrhofer

I swim in the morass of your incompetence.

Dim
Private
Class
API
Function
Data
SQL

----------


## RudiVisser



----------


## Bonker Gudd

Kiss the horse

----------


## BillGeek

Let's add:

CONST
String
Long
Boolean
Integer
C#
.NET
VB
C++
Java
Function
Sub
void

 :EEK!: 
Open
Close
File

 :Big Grin: 

BTW: That's an ugly horse.  :Mad:

----------


## jjortiz

Wow, I have not posted on this forum since 2002 and this thread is still going on. This is dedication.

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

Nope not dedication.

Its *INSANITY*

----------


## kregg

-_-'

----------


## TheBigB

(^v^)

----------


## TheBigB

```
//=(.)(.)=\\
||  )  (  ||
\/ (  v ) \/
```

----------


## Quasar6

This thread is like a direct link to the ancient heart of randomness which connects us all.

Blarg, Blarg Honk! Honk. Blaaarrrg!

----------


## Quasar6

The end of the world is nigh!

x_x

----------


## BillGeek

> The end of the world is nigh!

----------


## TheBigB

nigh

----------


## kregg

End of the World

----------


## singularis

TF2->Demoman-> KABOOM!

----------


## MaximilianMayrhofer

Zohan > Chuck Norris

----------


## TheBigB

> End of the World


yeah!! that cheered me up; haven't seen that one in quite some time  :Big Grin:

----------


## kregg

It's a classic.

----------


## BillGeek

Strange how I've never seen it...  :Confused:   :Frown:

----------


## duc

awesome

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

Hilarious...Although I would think that the world would end due to the 5000 scientists at cern being exposed to unknown radiation and then be turned into super strong flesh eating zombies with kinetic powers and then take over the world 

or

The experiments tear open a portal to another dimension which causes monsters to erupt from it which quickly spreads through the world and uses our skulls as ashtrays and our hip bones as frisbees.

Black holes suck And nukes blow!

----------


## MrPolite

please press ALT + F4 together now for a prize

----------


## Puppet

Lol I'd say this is almost the same thing as a 1million reply thread.

----------


## mendhak

Without the million replies.

----------


## kregg

Oh, there *will be* the million replies...  :Alien Frog:

----------


## MrPolite

and there was blood

----------


## TheBigB

murder she wrote

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

> murder she wrote


The most random so far...or is it?  

She died recently?

----------


## The VBer

> End of the World



Haha that was great. Time to watch it a 12321 time!

----------


## kregg

Arr! It was great, ye...  :Big Grin:

----------


## dclamp

only 953,373 posts left until 1,000,000

----------


## TheBigB

WHooHoo!

D'oh!

----------


## noahssite

> This is one for all you constantly bored people.
> 
> The highest number of replies I have so far seen to a post is 300 ish. Anybody fancy trying to hit 1000?
> 
> Come On, You Know You Want To!


...You guys think you beat your goal yet??

over 40, 000 posts!!!!

----------


## timeshifter

Yes, yes... we all know this thread has gone on far too long... and we all know it will continue to do so until the end of time... or until the LHC devours the earth whole and ends life as we know it...

----------


## dclamp

> Yes, yes... we all know this thread has gone on far too long... and we all know it will continue to do so until the end of time... or until the LHC devours the earth whole and ends life as we know it...


or the server crashes, and loses all data, again.

----------


## timeshifter

Nah.. this thread has probably mutated into its' own partition by now... invulnerable to your normal server crash...

----------


## BillGeek

> Nah.. this thread has probably mutated into its' own partition by now... invulnerable to your normal server crash...


...

 :Big Grin:  you know what's coming...

----------


## kregg



----------


## RobDog888

I win!

----------


## timeshifter

You lie.

----------


## dclamp

boom! your a phantom!

----------


## timeshifter

But I'm still here.

----------


## dclamp

damn, wrong spell, i accidentally turned some one intro a three-eyed frog... i feel bad for him, probably a smoker...

----------


## BillGeek

> Hilarious...Although I would think that the world would end due to the 5000 scientists at cern being exposed to unknown radiation and then be turned into super strong flesh eating zombies with kinetic powers and then take over the world 
> 
> or
> 
> The experiments tear open a portal to another dimension which causes monsters to erupt from it which quickly spreads through the world and uses our skulls as ashtrays and our hip bones as frisbees.
> 
> Black holes suck And nukes blow!


Someone playing a little too much HL, eh?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MaximilianMayrhofer

Portal pwnz HL

----------


## TheBigB

Real life pwnz all games

----------


## timeshifter

Great resolution, to be sure, but the AI is kinda stupid, and the plot is starting to bore me... it needs to switch up every now and again. This whole "work" phase is getting old.

----------


## BillGeek

> Portal pwnz HL


portal is teh sux0r!1!! HL2 teh 1337!!!!!!!!111shiftone!1  :Alien Frog:

----------


## Bonker Gudd



----------


## cableguy04

Free post =)

----------


## TheBigB

Sorry, chit-chat posts aren't added up to your total  :Big Grin:  
Besides you don't need high post counts to get our respect.
Klegg is a great example of that... Well... Maybe not...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ropyon

spam?

----------


## Ropyon

is good to simply add this into our subscription w/o permission?...
think about it... anyway.. i'm okay  :Smilie:

----------


## dclamp

chicken pot pie

----------


## dclamp

i cant believe that the goal was 1000 and we made it to 46,651... amazing!

----------


## timeshifter

Yes. Many people have come to this startling realization in the years that have passed since the 1,000 mark was reached.

----------


## dclamp

and it sucks that the 1000th poster was deleted in the whole dataloss issue...

----------


## Bonker Gudd

My fish had contacted Google.

----------


## kregg

> Sorry, chit-chat posts aren't added up to your total  
> Besides you don't need high post counts to get our respect.
> Klegg is a great example of that... Well... Maybe not...


*OI!!*  :Mad:

----------


## TheBigB

OI!! Heinechen!
http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/1705...7/alcohol.html

----------


## timeshifter

It liiiiiiiiiiives!!!

----------


## TheBigB

No, it doesn't...

----------


## EntityX

I was just wondering how old is VBForums exactly. When did it first come online and can you still see the threads from the first year it was operating or did they delete stuff a certain numbers of years ago. I know it existed in 99 but how much before that I don't know. I first started using it in 2005. I stopped using for a while and my user id disappeared.

----------


## EntityX

I see the first post for this thread was Sep 21, 2000. Members putting in one word per post. What a waste of time and memory.

----------


## timeshifter

Dude... that was the _point_...

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

EntityX just wasted time and money!  *TWICE*

----------


## TheBigB

In the beginning, before there were programmers, there was chit-chat and ceiling cat saw that it was good.

----------


## CyberSurfer

Thank you all for your kind words.

----------


## EntityX

CyberSurfer you've been a member since 2000 and you only have 425 posts. Do you only post in chit chat? This thread has more than 400,000 posts so your contribution to the total number of posts in this thread probably represents the smallest percentage of posts for the originator of any thread.

----------


## BillGeek

> This thread has more than 400,000 posts


Really?  :Wink:

----------


## EntityX

I see I was looking at views. There are more than 400,000 views for this thread but a mere 46,666 posts. Now 46,667 with this post.

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

No April fools jokes?

----------


## minitech

Hey. Can I reply too? I'll put in random code, too...



```
Class Thing(Of t)
Private j As Thing(Of t)
Public Sub New()
msgbox GetType(t).Name & " is " & 57UI.ToString()
End Sub
Public Sub DoThing()
j = New Thing(Of t)
End Sub
Public Sub DoNotThing()
If Not j Is Nothing Then j.DoThing()
End Sub
End Class
```

Don't know why i'm posting here, totaly useless...

----------


## timeshifter

```
Dim death As New SuicideClass
```

Yeah, I hate VB...

----------


## EntityX

Today when I turned on my computer it started making a sound like an engine and then it made a sound like a cat and then it made a sound like a dog and then it made a sound like a horse. I thought what is this. Is this a computer or an engine or an animal. And then I thought no this is April fools day and if you believe anything I said in this post then you've been fooled.

----------


## timeshifter

You just missed the point of April Fool's Day.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Horse=dog

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

Aren't you afraid a child might eat you during Easter Bonker Gudd?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

It's always a worry when you're tender like me.

----------


## MaximilianMayrhofer

That little exchange was wrong on a number of levels.

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

Your a sick man Max!

----------


## BillGeek

> That little exchange was wrong on a number of levels.


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## mudfish

:wave: 

I see this thread alive and well.   :Alien Frog:

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

You maketh it alive and well!

----------


## emartinho

Let it not be said that I did nothing to maintain this post alive and well! 46681 and counting!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

46,682

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

What's the target of the post race now?

46683

----------


## EntityX

No. It's got to be 46684. That is of course until someone posts 46685.

----------


## timeshifter

But who would be mean enough to do that?

EDIT: whoops....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

timeshifter shifted time and posted #46685.  It was so fast they I almost forgot #46686!

----------


## TheBigB

First!

Oh... wait...  :Frown:

----------


## EntityX

I just caluculated that this thread has averaged around 5400 posts per year so far. That's just under 15 posts per day. Why don't we set a new goal and see if we can reach 100,000 posts before New Year's day 2010. We'd had to average around 250 posts per day to reach the goal. I'm just joking. The moderators probably wouldn't like that too much.

----------


## timeshifter

Let's try to overload VBF?

----------


## kregg

> First!
> 
> Oh... wait...


This post made my day.

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

If aliens sucked your brain out would they gain anything or would they lose something?

----------


## duc

well i'll be damned

----------


## mendhak

You wouldn't be a very good one though.

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

I have to agree with you!  All they would get is 1's, 0's and pixelized naked ladies.

----------


## Atheist

History has a way of repeating itself.

----------


## TheBigB

Penfold sarcasm serves well...

----------


## visualAd

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my eyes, it burns...........

----------


## TheBigB

> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my eyes, it burns...........


wait, that's from spongebob the movie  :Alien Frog:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I've lost my cheese

----------


## Spoo

OK, I'm 46,700.

And posts should not count unless the poster affirms that
he/she/it has read ALL prior posts, which I hereby affirm.

BTW, I started reading these posts 11 months ago, and just 
made it to the end.

EDIT.. best post pic - 46,608

----------


## EntityX

I hereby affirm that I have not read all prior posts. Perhaps 0.4 &#37; of all prior posts if that.

----------


## opus

Why should I read all posts, it's a post race not a read race!

----------


## mendhak

There was some guy earlier in this thread who did read the entire thing.   I pity the foo'

----------


## opus

He migth have lost an eye doing all that reading, so it can be you!

----------


## Spoo

All members who post from here on should be BANNED.

Oh, wait.. TimeShifter already is... a lot of good that did

----------


## mendhak

If I ban myself, this planet will explode.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

What planet are you on?

----------


## EntityX

I'm glad to see that your Saturn to Earth internet connection is working well.

----------


## thegreatone

Did we win this race yet?

----------


## EntityX

The original goal was I think 1000 posts so you could say we won the race more than 46 times over.

----------


## thegreatone

Sounds good to me!

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

> I'm glad to see that your Saturn to Earth internet connection is working well.


So mendhak is responsible for all the anal probing?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## FourBlades

Ok...why not...

----------


## EntityX

> best post pic - 46,608


It was ok. I definitely haven't looked at them all but I looked at the others on that page of posts and post pic 46,633 I thought was better. I think I'm too much into the visual. When I decided upon a computer language to start learning in mid 2005 the word "visual" in Visual Basic influenced me. Consider how much we are all influenced by what we see through our two little eyes.

----------


## emartinho

Since page 779 starts with me, shall it end with me as well?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Only if you post more.

Why have there been ten times as many views as posts? Are there really ten people viewing this tripe for everybody who adds to it?

----------


## emartinho

> Only if you post more.
> 
> Why have there been ten times as many views as posts? Are there really ten people viewing this tripe for everybody who adds to it?


 :LOL:

----------


## EntityX

You see Shaggy, people say, "Oh look that thread has got thousands and thousands of posts it must be really good. I've got to take a look at it." Once they do they come to the realization that it's junk so they have the good judgement to not contribute to it with the exception of the suckers like you and me.

Edit entry: I was noticing that many of the threads have much more than 10 times as many views as posts. The thread Why are you not a believer in the existence of God? has 449 posts but well over 7,000 views. So the view to post ratio for this thread is on the low side.

----------


## cid

I have been doing a little research... this might be the longest ongoing forum thread in the world.  :Eek Boom:

----------


## EntityX

What other threads from other forums are on the list? I wonder what the first internet forum was and when did it come into existence?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I am 10.  Thank you.

----------


## TheBigB

You are 10 what?

----------


## honeybee

Oh, is this still going on??

.

----------


## cicatrix

Jesus Christ! I've just discovered this thread. One thing I know for sure - this thread is very close to coming alive in the weirdest artificial intelligence form and will haunt everyone who'd ever posted here.
Wait a minute... this includes me as well now. OH SHI-

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It lives!

----------


## EntityX

Shaggy, you'll be pleased to know that you are somewhere in 90's on the Who Posted list for this thread with 23 posts.

----------


## TheBigB

Who's keeping the tab?

----------


## EntityX

The Who Posted window is. If when you have the Chit Chat or any other section before you with the Replies column and the Views column, you click on the number of replies for a particular thread then you get the Who Posted mini-window. It's only interesting if it is a thread that has a large number of posts.

I was just looking at the list for this thread and it's interesting to see some of the names that VBForums members have. There are many I've never seen before.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, the only reason I had added that last post was because I was reviewing the list and realized that if I added just one more post I would move ahead of a handful of people. Not much of an achievement to be able to say that I have posted more worthless excrement than some other set, but you gotta start somewhere.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What totally blows my mind is that baark managed over seven thousand posts in this thread. It took me YEARS to get seven thousand real posts. To get that many random, crappy, posts would be indicative of an amazing focus on insignificant achievements.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I guess one more would be good.

----------


## Spoo

What about the guy in 2nd place.
He musta gotten so frazzled that he blew his own mind.

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

He probably read through the entire thread.  Using the knowledge he attained he realised that in order for life to progress on this planet it needs to return to its primitive forms.  He then turned into a bowl off Jello.

Unfortunately VBForums does not allow a bowl of Jello to post.  So he got banned.

----------


## EntityX

> Not much of an achievement to be able to say that I have posted more worthless excrement than some other set, but you gotta start somewhere.


You could concentrate on trying to post valuable excrement and then try to graduate to more sought after forms of matter eventually arriving at a state where you are posting gold. 

With this post of mine I have moved ahead of TheBionicOrange, singularis, kregg and goudabuddha and am now tied at 17 posts with Fried Chicken, Ray.Of.The.Damed, Armatendo, Hampster, Looseclothes and John. I'm just a mere 7,428 posts shy of first place on the list.

----------


## Spoo

It strikes me that the Forum boys could improve
the Who's Posted window by:

1. adding a column containing row numbers (to see rank)
2. enable sort on User Name column (and thus, also, Posts column)

----------


## EntityX

I noticed that there are two members with the name Bonker Gudd on the Who Posted list. One with 34 posts in this thread and the other with 2,081. Both spellings are identical which is surprising. There is also a member with the name BonkerGudd(no space). All these Bonkers make the vast majority of their postings in Chit-Chat. The Bonker Gudd with 34 posts in Post Race has a total of 99 posts, 94 of which are Chit-Chat, 1 VB6 Forum and 4 Forum Feedback. Imagine if all VBForums members had such a balance of Chit-Chat posts.

----------


## EntityX

That link that you see for VB6 wasn't created by me. I just typed VB6 and it created a link that gives you a window to pre-order Visual Studio 2010. That is a bit odd.

----------


## EntityX

And I didn't create that Visual Studio link either. VBForums is becoming an auto-link site I see.

----------


## EntityX

And Shaggy before you

----------


## EntityX

know it I'm

----------


## EntityX

going to pass you up on the Who Posted list for this thread.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You are welcome to it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

After a second look at the post list, I realize that the person in second place has no displayed name. I thought Spoo had made a truly tasteless joke, and thus I need to offer an apology to him, though I never actually said anything bad about him.

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

> You could concentrate on trying to post valuable excrement and then try to graduate to more sought after forms of matter eventually arriving at a state where you are posting gold. 
> 
> With this post of mine I have moved ahead of TheBionicOrange, singularis, kregg and goudabuddha and am now tied at 17 posts with Fried Chicken, Ray.Of.The.Damed, Armatendo, Hampster, Looseclothes and John. I'm just a mere 7,428 posts shy of first place on the list.


I, reccon

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

that

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

this

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

should

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

put me

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

ahead.

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

O, and Ricky Martin is gay.

----------


## Spoo

> After a second look at the post list, I realize that the person in second place has no displayed name. I thought Spoo had made a truly tasteless joke, and thus I need to offer an apology to him, though I never actually said anything bad about him.


Apology accepted
(and yes, I sensed your distaste)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It was raspberry with a hint of clove.

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

> It was raspberry with a hint of clove.


Stop farting in youre cubicle!

----------


## BonkerGudd

2nd place belongs to Chenko.  He never recovered from the great forum crash of 2003  :Frown:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't remember a great forum crash in 2003, yet I was around then. Could it be that my memory of the incident was a casualty of the crash?

----------


## Atheist

Cool whip.

----------


## Spoo

> 2nd place belongs to Chenko.  He never recovered from the great forum crash of 2003


OK... I'll bite

Join date = 2002
Posts = 1 ???

----------


## Dnereb

Is this thread dead or what?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Never for ever.

----------


## minitech

Stop bringing this back up! It already has 1169 pages. VBForums will be shut down because of this thread.

----------


## Ray.Of.The.Damed

> Stop bringing this back up! It already has 1169 pages. VBForums will be shut down because of this thread.


Stop tempting fate.  In South Africa we have a saying:  Murphy gaan jou bliksem!

----------


## emartinho

> Stop bringing this back up! It already has 1169 pages. VBForums will be shut down because of this thread.


I *only* see 780 pages. what gives? Are there hidden pages somewhere??  :LOL:

----------


## EntityX

I see 1170 pages. It would have to do with how many posts you have selected per page. If you're displaying 50 or 60 posts per page then there'll be fewer pages.

----------


## pcuser

I see 46,763 posts before mine

----------


## mendhak

> Stop tempting fate.  In South Africa we have a saying:  Murphy gaan jou bliksem!


I sort of get what that means.

----------


## EntityX

> Stop tempting fate.  In South Africa we have a saying:  Murphy gaan jou bliksem!


Where I come from we have a saying: Jojomokutodo la la lala tropper konotudoku salami pizza spaghetti.

----------


## Torc

> Where I come from we have a saying: Jojomokutodo la la lala tropper konotudoku salami pizza spaghetti.


That is not a nice thing to say, without cheese dip.

----------


## emartinho

> Where I come from we have a saying: Jojomokutodo la la lala tropper konotudoku salami pizza spaghetti.


 :Thumb:  The possibility of posts like this is why I will probably never stop following this thread through the years!!  :LOL:

----------


## demotivater

> The possibility of posts like this is why I will probably never stop following this thread through the years!!


What about posts like this?

----------


## baja_yu

I forgot, which posts were in the race and who won? Will there be any new races and are we allowed to bet on the outcome?

----------


## TheBigB

I think barrk won the race.
7000+ posts in this thread  :Alien Frog:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Jeremy

----------


## TheBigB

Don't leave the duck there... That's totally irresponsible.
Put it on the swing, it'll have much more fun.

----------


## Atheist

I agree with the dutch.

----------


## Ramificatio

In before the end of the world!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

The ends are beginning.

----------


## Jordan

jeez, we're only averaging 12.384432088959491660047656870532 posts per day on here, time to pick it up people!!

----------


## honeybee

Oh my gosh, this thread is still going on!

.

----------


## baja_yu

> jeez, we're only averaging 12.384432088959491660047656870532 posts per day on here, time to pick it up people!!


You're one to talk. You have less than 2 posts a year  :Wink:

----------


## Jordan

> You're one to talk. You have less than 2 posts a year


LOL well, in my weak defense, I lost a few hundred posts back in the crash of the early 2000's. I'm back on VB6 these days so I figured I'd contribute a bit.

----------


## TheBigB

http://tinyurl.com/4bgaauv

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This thread had faded out for a few months. It is kind of like the undead in that it keeps coming back, and is still in search of brains.

----------


## EntityX

I've decided to assist this thread's search for brains.
Attachment 82201

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Braaaaaiiins...

Since people are resurrecting long running threads, I figured I should bring this one back onto the first page.

----------


## moonman239

This thread's 10 years old, turning 11 in July (I think).  Looks like the OP's goal of 1,000 replies is long past having been met.  46,785 posts to date (including this one)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah. And I think you should make it your lifes mission to become the #1 poster in this thread.

----------


## Tord Grip

I like Tommy Cockles.

----------


## Tarja

Im bored so I posted here for the heck of it O.-

----------


## EntityX

Tord Grip, I see you joined Jan 02 and have accumulated 1 "Posts". Congratulations on your achievement.

----------


## Tarja

I think he died after making that post concidering hes old

----------


## visualAd

Only Chuck Norris could outlive this thread.

----------


## Spoo

If this is a race, who won?

----------


## steamruler

trololo

----------


## steamruler

i dont know who won.... Lets say i did. Kay?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*don't post here*

----------


## pcuser

*or here*

----------


## RSINGH

*just here*

----------


## CyberSurfer

Been about 2 years since I last posted on VBF, glad to see my greatest contribution is still going  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The average was highly inflated by a few wackos in the early years. They have all been put away by now.


Though I guess that CyberSurfer does get access to a computer, occasionally. That must be a 'different' kind of institution.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It seems a shame that the AI thread might make a run at this one, but I guess that one has a long ways to go.

----------


## opus

This one has absolutly nothing to do with AI, 


it's real I!

----------


## honeybee

Is this thread still alive??

.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, it's a zombie.

----------


## honeybee

Ah, thank god! I thought this thread was still alive.

.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I wonder if anybody has read this thread from start to finish?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

But it hasn't finished!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Start reading now, and you'll probably die before reaching the end. Start to finish doesn't necessarily mean the thread is the one to finish.

----------


## opus

Hasn't that been said in post #33427?

----------


## honeybee

Did you actually search for that in the whole thread?

.

----------


## hoocrax

WoW tough job to search that out in the whole thread !

----------


## opus

> Did you actually search for that in the whole thread?
> 
> .


There is a way to find out;-)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not a viable or healthy way, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Since old threads seem to be surfacing again, here's one.

----------


## opus

Looks like you are talking to yourself!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Does appear that way. 

If you look at who has posted in this thread, and how many posts they have made, I'm totally amazed at some of the leaders. Who could take the time to make 7,000 posts in a thread? I realize that this was before the restriction on posting too frequently, but that would still be pretty crazy.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Who could take the time to make 7,000 posts in a thread?


I reckon Witis would have a good go at it.

I wonder what happened to the bump thread.  Someone should resurrect that one.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Witis could probably add a few thousand in a day or two and barely even notice.

----------


## Jacob Roman

I wonder if this is the largest thread in existance  :Ehh:

----------


## honeybee

There's a way to find that out.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's the largest thread here, but probably not everywhere.

----------


## opus

Am I stupid or how to get the "who posted2 of this thread. Didn't we have that?

BTW: Please don't answer the first question ;-)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was going to go for option C: All of the above, but it wasn't there. It reminds me of a road trip I was on for work one time. One of the other guys started off a question/statement with the bit, "I may be stupid..." and he left in a long enough pause that the other guy was able to say "Yeah, maybe." It was delivered quite smoothly enough that the first guy totally lost his train of thought.

By the way, the feature is still there. I keep stumbling over it, then forgetting how to find it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ah, yes: Click on the Replies number for the thread.

----------


## tumblingdown

For some reason i don't know, i remembered VBForums today. First post in a decade. Only question is - why is this thread still on the go?

Remembering Parksie...



td.

----------


## Witis

> Who could take the time to make 7,000 posts in a thread?





> I reckon Witis would have a good go at it.





> Witis could probably add a few thousand in a day or two and barely even notice.


It is true, I have been known to up my post count quite a lot when chasing evil hax0rs and other undesirables; I think I might need a siren!

----------


## Pc Monk

it was a funny idea anyway post to get a high replies post

----------


## Pc Monk

> Programmers do it until it goes down.


I keep it down and make it alright
btw #2001 was funny

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did you read all of them?

That would be amazing....and disturbing.

----------


## dday9

I want to be apart of this!

----------


## Jordan

Great to see this still going after so many years.  :Smilie:

----------


## szlamany

1171 pages - good that there is no DBA watching this setup...

[edit]  Actually it's nice to see the page still function with these extremes  :Smilie:  [/edit]

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In the early days, before the delay between posts, there were some people spamming this thread quite thoroughly. It's harder, these days.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Could the post count be declared as a short? Were not far from 65536. Lets crash this thread  :big yellow:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So...you're hoping to short the forum because the forum shorted the thread count with shorts?

----------


## dday9

@Jacob
I was checking out your 3d engine in pure vb and I came across this from Si:



> and next Jacob has been permanently banned from the forums - so he can't help you I'm afraid.


What the heck?! I know I'm fairly new to the forums(in contrast to some), what happened?!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He had a little shameful behavior in his past, though his rep didn't support that statement.

Entertaining times, those were. I once commented that JR found his way around the AUP by the Braille method. The mods weren't always amused, but it was always entertaining.

----------


## Jacob Roman

> @Jacob
> I was checking out your 3d engine in pure vb and I came across this from Si:
> 
> What the heck?! I know I'm fairly new to the forums(in contrast to some), what happened?!


Ahhh those were the days. Back when chit chat was once crazy, very active, and back when we had a moderator who was trigger happy with the ban button known as Martinliss. I gotten banned so many times for mischief. One time I even requested to be banned because vbForums was contributing to my weightgain so I stayed away for awhile to diet and exercise. But ultimately later on for some stupid comment related to sex, I was banned permanently. I think I didnt come back until 5 years later by simply requesting it to Brad Jones. He was very kind and gave me another chance. Although the forum isnt what it use to be, Im happy to have come back. Because I miss you guys.

----------


## Pc Monk

what a romantic story from jacob ! joking btw
dont let this thread down  :big yellow:

----------


## aleen2323

really this is a huge replies number....... :EEK!:

----------


## Pc Monk

its gonna be more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more huge.

----------


## opus

this thread will never die!

----------


## Pc Monk

i'm counting on you opus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jacob Roman

I dare you to make it to 65536 posts. Maybe you'll not only crash this thread, but the entire VBForums site!

----------


## szlamany

Don't ya think that's a _bit_ much?

----------


## Jacob Roman

Nope o.o

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Maybe

----------


## szlamany

Would you at least agree that it is a _bit shifty_?

----------


## Witis

Changes gears and accelerates, it's the post race!!!!!

----------


## dday9

> Would you at least agree that it is a _bit shifty_?


du, dum, crash.

----------


## Pc Monk

psychology is so funny , specially at reading people faces , like i was sitting in rain while people were looking at me laughing and telling themselves
 look at this guy some would say (idiot) they wont but their faces will...
does that have to do anything with the topic , i dont think so

----------


## szlamany

Everything's zen, i don't think so...

----------


## szlamany

> Changes gears and accelerates, it's the post race!!!!!


With your avatar and this quote - I want to rate you...

----------


## Witis

> With your avatar and this quote - I want to rate you...


Thanks, no need to rate, just enjoy!

----------


## dday9

> With your avatar and this quote - I want to rate you...


Thank goodness that rate had a 't' in it, I read otherwise.

----------


## Jacob Roman

This thread is making my nipples tingle with joy.  :big yellow:

----------


## szlamany

I thought we were on a binary rant - wouldn't that be *nibbles* - or am I byting off too much in this poor pun attempt...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Word!

----------


## Pc Monk

here is what i found about programming, there is no stress in it and that is why makes it boring

----------


## szlamany

That's Not Logical!

Or in C++ *!logical*

_Still binary..._

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There is no stress in programming? I had some a few months ago when I thought I had a logical puzzle that had no solution. I was suffering some severe stress symptoms, which is totally bizarre, as I have never been stressed all that much before.

----------


## Pc Monk

well some things doesn't come with logic, and finding a solution wouldn't stress me out , you seek out for information and finally you find out how to do it, even if you didn't you just leave it. either you can do it or cant whats the stress ? but you can feel the stress when you are in a  dangerous  situation THAT'S stress , not sitting in a chair and looking for solution
there is a always solution for logical things! thats why we call it logic right ?

----------


## dday9

> well some things doesn't come with logic, and finding a solution wouldn't stress me out , you seek out for information and finally you find out how to do it, even if you didn't you just leave it. either you can do it or cant whats the stress ? but you can feel the stress when you are in a  dangerous  situation THAT'S stress , not sitting in a chair and looking for solution
> there is a always solution for logical things! thats why we call it logic right ?


Stress can come from the pressure of losing your job(if you're getting paid to program).

----------


## szlamany

You get paid to program?

----------


## Jacob Roman

Programming is a job? o.O

----------


## Pc Monk

if you are a programmer and you are getting paid only from 1 company , that's wrong , programmers usually take projects from different company (like me) , so for me if i loose 1 because i didn't had enough information not a big deal,beside i always try to findout the best solution ,no stress then !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> well some things doesn't come with logic, and finding a solution wouldn't stress me out , you seek out for information and finally you find out how to do it, even if you didn't you just leave it. either you can do it or cant whats the stress ? but you can feel the stress when you are in a  dangerous  situation THAT'S stress , not sitting in a chair and looking for solution
> there is a always solution for logical things! thats why we call it logic right ?


No, not at all, really. When coming up with a novel solution to a problem what we do is anything but logical. It's not some plodding rational process. One moment you don't 'get it', and the next moment you do. You shift from one frame of reference where the problem doesn't appear clear, then your frame of reference shifts and you see a solution to the problem. There's no logical sequence of steps from one to the other. At best there is a series of frame shifts so that you can see steps along the way, but it is almost never reasoning out from first principles and seeing where it leads you.

In my case, the problem was to come up with a way to translate a problem that was fairly simple in practice, into program logic. The problem was that I was too hooked on what was real and what wasn't. The solution involved adding an utterly abstract concept into the design to form a model that was based partially on real-world constructs and partially on a rather fanciful, abstract, construct. I could then perform changes against the model, then test the resulting model for validity, and if it passed, the real-world parts were translated back into database reality, while the abstract parts were discarded. Without the abstract parts, the model was impossibly complicated. With the abstract parts, the model is elegant, but it took me a long time to realize that the non-real parts were the keys to the design. Trying to solve the problem prior to that realization was immensly stressful. I knew there had to be a solution (it was a model for real world activity, after all), I knew that many teams had failed to find an answer, and I knew that the answer I had wasn't right, but I also felt that I'd not be happy without finding the answer. That's all you really need for stress.

----------


## dday9

> You get paid to program?


Ohh buddy I wish!

----------


## szlamany

You gotta pay for that upcoming delivery though - time for a night job!!

You won't be sleeping during the night anyway in 8 months!

----------


## dday9

> You gotta pay for that upcoming delivery though - time for a night job!!
> 
> You won't be sleeping during the night anyway in 8 months!


I would love to get my foot into the programming world, where I can just do some projects at night and keep my regular 8-5 job, I just have no idea where to start.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Try making Android java apps that you can sell on the Google Play Market. The more apps you sell the more money you make.  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

That's pretty much been the consensus, don't get paid to do VB.net, get paid to do java/c++

----------


## Jacob Roman

And you are self employed. You create your own hours and sell whatever apps youve made.

----------


## Pc Monk

@shaggy : well when there is a case like that 'too many teams failed' that's stressful. but usually its not like that!
if you are a programmer and you are not making money out of it , well then why you do programing in the first place!? vb.net,java,c++,html,php doesn't matter which one you know,you can make money easily with them , when i was a vb programmer everyone would come out to me and saying "dude vb.net its easy ,you drag the button and u drop it and Done you have a program" i told them i can make money out of it, doesn't matter if its easy or not

----------


## Pc Monk

what is the difference between imagination and dream ? in dream you actualy feeling it but in your imagination its only the picture not the feeling !

----------


## dday9

And what's the deal with ash treys on an airplane? Do people still use them?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> @shaggy : well when there is a case like that 'too many teams failed' that's stressful. but usually its not like that!
> if you are a programmer and you are not making money out of it , well then why you do programing in the first place!? vb.net,java,c++,html,php doesn't matter which one you know,you can make money easily with them , when i was a vb programmer everyone would come out to me and saying "dude vb.net its easy ,you drag the button and u drop it and Done you have a program" i told them i can make money out of it, doesn't matter if its easy or not


I went away, and now I don't remember what the point was. In any case, I started programming as a hobby. Just a mental exercise. It became a job, but is still a hobby. Why not program just for the fun of it?

I don't even know if that's relevant, but at least it keeps the posts going.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> And what's the deal with ash treys on an airplane? Do people still use them?


Where else would you put your gum?

----------


## Witis

CyberSurfer's thread has brought out my inner Cyberman!
Check out the windows in the background!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They look like....windows!

----------


## Witis

I just upgraded!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Good.

----------


## dday9

I'm glad to see they're not Linux, you would've never found the documentation on how to install them into the frame.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm glad to see that I have no idea what you are talking about, unless perhaps it is that strange picture posted by Witis that had some buildings in the background that appeared to have perfectly ordinary windows in them. For some reason, Witis directed our attention to them. Perhaps he's really into architecture? They just look like old frame windows, to me.

----------


## Witis

> I'm glad to see they're not Linux


Me too!!!!!




> you would've never found the documentation on how to install them into the frame.


Would they even be in English???

----------


## Pc Monk

*i was gonna ask this* "is there anyway possible to get a better signal from a wireless modem beside changing the place , tired of this Downlink : 64-QAM [CTC] 3/4 i swear imma kill someone soon" *now i'm asking this* : did anyone try to put an inside modem outside in like 40 Celsius .. a black one ... and if you did .. is it still working or you saw some smoke coming out of it  after a while being in hot places :Big Grin:

----------


## Witis

Black modems overheat all the time!!!

----------


## homer13j

> Black modems overheat all the time!!!


Attachment 100599

----------


## Witis

Nah, it's scientific!

----------


## Witis

and why is a white boy calling me a racist??

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If you put it outside, you'd have to protect it from the elements, so you can probably protect it from sun, too. My modem is inside and has run above 30 C. I guess I've never gotten to 40 C, though. That might be a bit warm. You should be able to find specs on them, though.

----------


## Pc Monk

i had it to 50C today ... guess imma think of something like an umbrella for it cause that modem cost me $200  :EEK!:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd go with more than an umbrella. What is the ambient temperature?

Official temperature measurements are made in very specific containers because temperature can vary so much from place to place. I'd be following a similar design for something like this: A wooden box with louvered ports making up all four walls. The louvers are there to allow free flow of air through the box while keeping rain out. You may want to be even more cautious about rain. Second, it would be ideal if the box was not located over pavement or against a wall either of which get direct sunlight, as they will both heat up and reflect heat back into the box. The best location would be on the north side of a structure (assuming you are in the northern hemisphere) situated above vegetation (or IN vegetation). The second best location would be situated above dirt. The worst would be situated above any flat, metal or stone-like substance. You might also consider making the box with a double roof with an open air gap between the two. The sun would heat the upper roof, and the lower roof would be protected.

I've actually done something like this for the transceiver of an outdoor thermometer at my house. The box, in my case, is situated over concrete, but it is concrete in a location where it never gets sun at any time of day throughout the year thanks to shadowing by the house and garage.

----------


## Pc Monk

well its near summer so its like 37C sometimes can be down to 30C and the funny thing is the modem is in the worst place as you explained, near the wall and between two white bar, when the sun is rising the modem is shining  :Big Grin: .. but your idea of how to protect it is nice , since i dont have any garage i have to order it . maybe i add a fan too

----------


## Witis

New modem already? What is the the acceleration like??

----------


## dday9

> New modem already? What is the the acceleration like??


Oranges.

----------


## dday9

> Oranges.


Or bananas. I'm not quite sure. POST RACE!

----------


## Witis

Kiwifruit perhaps?

----------


## dday9

> Kiwifruit perhaps?


Ahhhh... that's got to be it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's totally disturbing.

----------


## Witis

> That's totally disturbing.


distressing, not to forget discouraging and dismaying!

----------


## ADQUSIT

Up to how long this can go... ?

----------


## Witis

> Up to how long this can go... ?


You cannot stop the Cybermen!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It can go long time.

----------


## ADQUSIT

Hmmm. What dataType would be used for this?

----------


## Witis

> Hmmm. What dataType would be used for this?


A random upgradeable one!

----------


## Witis

> A random upgradeable one!


Too right, it's the Post Race!

----------


## ADQUSIT

> A random upgradeable one!


Does this DataType available in all RDBMSs?  :Confused:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A BLOB.

This is very interesting. I tried to type BLOB a couple times, and it looked fine in the textbox, but BLOB was converted to lower case when it posted. Eventually, I added the word large before BLOB, and it left it uppercase. A BLOB doesn't work, but A large BLOB does. Then I edited again to remove the word large, and it still worked.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A BLOB

Just had to try it again. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.

----------


## szlamany

Are you drinking already?  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought it was worse than that the first few time I tried it. I typed it. It came out wrong. I edited it. It came out wrong. I edited it again. It came out wrong. I checked the mushrooms. They came out fine. It was pretty freaky.

----------


## dday9

A blob?


Edit -
:O

what?!

----------


## szlamany

Abcdefg

[edit] What the heck is doing this? [/edit]

ABCDEFG

[edit2] only first line?? [/edit]

----------


## szlamany

I just did a test in the FORUM TEST area - seems all uppercase postings are altered to be PROPER CASE-ish - first letter left uppercase - rest of post lowercased.

Putting just a single lowercase letter must cause this algorithm to not fire.

Interesting...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ha! And they called me crazy!

----------


## szlamany

Crazy!!

[edit] puncuation doesn't change the algorithm [/edit]

Must be designed to stop "SHOUTING" - or simply for people who have keyboards locked in UPPERCASE

----------


## dday9

Loud noises!

Edit-
It's just not the same without the uppercases.

----------


## dunfiddlin

Waddya mean "*LOUD NOISES*"?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

thread

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

has now

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

evolved, somewhat.

----------


## dday9

what

----------


## dday9

ever

----------


## dday9

do you

----------


## dday9

mean?

----------


## Witis

He means the thread has been recently upgraded!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The reason this thread got so LONG was that there once was a time when the 30 second restriction didn't exist. The most prolific contributors were able to add hundreds of posts in a minute. Those days are gone, and the post race has limped along ever since. However, those prolific contributors were not adding anything meaningful in those posts. Lately, there have been actual discussions in the post race. That may be without precedent....though I don't feel like sifting through all the tens of thousands of posts to check.

----------


## dday9

Tens

----------


## dday9

of -short-

----------


## dday9

thousands?!

----------


## szlamany

> Lately, there have been actual discussions in the post race. That may be without precedent....


It's almost as if *it's come to life on it's own!* 

This thread might be becoming sentient...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, I did go back and look a little bit, and I think I might be wrong. There were lots of tiny posts, but I didn't find pages of very short posts as I expected. On the other hand, my sample was so very meager that it is hardly proof one way or the other.

----------


## dclamp

123456789

----------


## dday9

1011121314151617181920

----------


## Witis

> It's almost as if *it's come to life on it's own!* 
> 
> This thread might be becoming sentient...


No doubt about it!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Keeping the count alive.

----------


## dday9

> Keeping the count alive.


But it was dead. Does this make this thread a zombie?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No doubt. After all, the thing it lacks mostly is braaaaaaaaains.

----------


## Witis

> No doubt. After all, the thing it lacks mostly is braaaaaaaaains.


I'd call it resurrected instead!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It never fully died.

----------


## dunfiddlin

Can you spell Renaissance?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No. That word is way too hard to spell.

----------


## dday9

Spell. Like black magic. Or voodoo. Or even worse hoodoo.

----------


## dday9

Yay post race [:

----------


## ionamartin123

jeez, this thread is reaching 50k? Is this not a waste of bandwidth, cool!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yes. It's also approaching 100K, it just has farther to go.

----------


## dday9

I was thinking 1mil, but that's a little to ambitious?

----------


## dday9

But 100k is achievable.

----------


## homer13j

> But 100k is achievable.


Here's a thread of nearly 78,000 messages devoted to the Suzuki DR650. Took a little over 7 years to get there. This one's been going for almost 13.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, but they had a point. We don't.

----------


## szlamany

78,000 posts about a motorcycle?  And you don't think that is pointless?

----------


## dday9

Point, pointless, pointers, it's all the same. Post race woo!

----------


## dday9

I think motorcycles should be renamed <insert witty statement here>

----------


## dday9

But more importantly I believe this post count should reach <insert crash point here>

----------


## dday9

<html>
   <body>
      <p>HTML tags don't get parsed in vBulletin replies</p>
   </body>
</html>

----------


## dday9

```
But BB tags do.
```

----------


## dday9

What does BB stand for?

----------


## dday9

Best buddie?

----------


## dday9

Bold Botox?

----------


## dday9

Post Race? Oh wait, that's not a BB, that's a PR... Public Relations?!

----------


## dday9

Darn anti-spam, can't really post to much at once like I want to

----------


## dday9

Only 53,040 left to go!

----------


## dday9

Can I get my post to start on the next page?

----------


## dday9

I wonder how many it'll take...

----------


## dday9

Well I'm done for now. White

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ramping up the ol' post race count?

----------


## szlamany

I'm not sure having 42 posts in this thread gives DDAY9 a ramp-up award (what is that, maybe .08%)...

Although he is quickly approaching your 80 posts

----------


## dday9

7,444! Oh man I wish!

----------


## dday9

Even 5,077...

----------


## dday9

Challenge accepted.

----------


## szlamany

I did not know parksie - but he is no longer with us...

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...=1#post3632455

----------


## dday9

:Duck:  :Duck:

----------


## dday9

don't know him, but I'm his age right now. Very sad.

----------


## dday9

So I guess I'll only post 5,076.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You're on a roll, thus far.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

At least you can move up the list fast here at the tail end of the curve.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Long way to the top, though.

----------


## homer13j

> I'm not sure having 42 posts in this thread gives DDAY9 a ramp-up award (what is that, maybe .08%)...
> 
> Although he is quickly approaching your 80 posts


Why is Bonker Gudd listed twice?

----------


## szlamany

> Why is Bonker Gudd listed twice?


Those are two different users - maybe he used a unicode trick to get past the duplicate-looking username...

----------


## dday9

Bonker Gudd

----------


## dday9

homer13j

----------


## dday9

szlamany

----------


## dday9

Shaggy Hiker

----------


## dday9

30 second wait...

----------


## dday9

Well now 60

----------


## dday9

The next post will be 120

----------


## dday9

If I post

----------


## dday9

:Duck:

----------


## dday9

How did you pull up who posted and the count?

----------


## szlamany

This spot is clickable in the forum...

----------


## dday9

I wonder how the number 2 guy has his name blank with the amount of post blank too

----------


## dday9

Odd...

----------


## dday9

Anyways...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Back in the day

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When forums were young

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

and caverns old.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There were different rules in place, and foul creatures lurked in the shadows of chit-chat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Horrid beasts lurked there, barely visible, more myth than substance, such as filburt.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

People spoke his name only in hushed terms and with a sense of wistful reverence at the majesty of his destructive posting power.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There, too, lived he-who-must-not-be-named, posting thousands of times into the Post Race thread.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The nameless one has become just that, nameless, but the posts linger on.

----------


## Witis

Nameless one???

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Chenko never recovered from the great forum crash of 2004.

----------


## Witis

But Chenko only has 40 posts in the Post Race, versus "he-who-must-not-be-named, posting thousands of times into the Post Race thread"???

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The nameless one is the one who has no name. Of course.

----------


## dday9

how.

----------


## dday9

did.

----------


## dday9

you.

----------


## dday9

come

----------


## dday9

up .

----------


## dday9

with

----------


## dday9

300?

----------


## Witis

Yep, too late in the Post Race: so far, barrk, parksie, Ianpbaker, rinoheartilly, Pix, Bonker Gudd, kedaman, ghost ryder, chrisjk, and Gaffer all have post counts>1000 and Nightwalker83 is the next closest to reaching the 1K mark with 983 posts. By the way did I just say he-who-must-not-be-named by accident?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How would I know? How would anyone know? That's the problem with being nameless.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> 300?


300 what? By now, I've forgotten who came up with that, or why. Was it me? Was it somebody else? What post should I refer back to?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I do see

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

that you are getting

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

closer to me.

----------


## dday9

The.

----------


## dday9

300.

----------


## dday9

was.

----------


## dday9

from

----------


## dday9

someone

----------


## dday9

else

----------


## dday9

I  .

----------


## dday9

believe

----------


## dday9

but.

----------


## dday9

I   .

----------


## dday9

Can't

----------


## dday9

remember

----------


## dday9

post race!

----------


## Niya

Going

----------


## Niya

For the

----------


## Niya

Gold!!!!!

----------


## Niya

I am

----------


## Niya

going to be

----------


## Niya

Number 1

----------


## Niya

I promise!!!!!!!

----------


## Niya

Ez mode!!

----------


## Niya

There's gonna be more Niya than you can handle here!!!!

----------


## Niya

10 posts....7435 posts to go!!!

----------


## Niya

The is too ez!!!!

----------


## Niya

Hahahahahah!!!!

----------


## Niya

Pure pwnage!!!

----------


## Niya

Ok....I'm tired now....maybe no so ez mode after all  :Frown:

----------


## Niya

Nah....Imma be number 1 here in no time. Too ez

----------


## Niya

Come get some!!!

----------


## Niya

Hear me roar!!!!!

----------


## Niya

Who wants some of this!!!!

----------


## Niya

Imma own this thread ez style....Walk in the park!!!

----------


## Niya

Gg no re

----------


## szlamany

Did you write an app to do this?  Where are you getting the words - are you typing them in?

Go outside and enjoy some sunshine - get away from the pc for a while...

Talk to a person face to face  :Smilie:

----------


## Niya

Ok this is hard.........

----------


## Niya

#1 is gonna take forever man geez!

----------


## Niya

> Did you write an app to do this?  Where are you getting the words - are you typing them in?


An app would only serve to diminish my glory when I take the crown. It will be earned through bloody fingers!!!




> Go outside and enjoy some sunshine - get away from the pc for a while...
> 
> Talk to a person face to face


Nice try but nothing would stop me from crushing my enemies!!!! Now step aside while I take the crown!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Niya

I'm going to overthrow King Barrk and lock him in a dungeon for all eternity!!!!

----------


## Niya

King Niya is coming!!!!

----------


## Niya

To hell with King....I'm an emperor!!!

----------


## Niya

Emperor Niya!!!!

----------


## Niya

Ok I'm tired....Emperor Niya is gonna have to wait.....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think it was queen barrk, though that was rather before my time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is a race I will be happy to lose. It's just too dull to win.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Tis my hundredth, here.

----------


## Niya

Oh a Queen ? Well that makes sense......only a woman can talk that much  :LOL:

----------


## Niya

> Tis my hundredth, here.


I've only been at this 20 minutes and I'm already around 25 or so....Imma be the emperor in no time!!!

----------


## Niya

Queen Barrk had better step down peacefully.....I coming hard for the throne!!!!!

----------


## Niya

> This is a race I will be happy to lose. It's just too dull to win.


Not when you ride as banner man for Emperor Niya!!! There will be plenty of spoils for all!!!!

----------


## Niya

And never a dull moment!!

----------


## Niya

Ride with me to victory!!!!

----------


## Niya

This queen has ruled for too long....its time for a change of leadership.

----------


## Niya

When I'm emperor, there will be no taxes.

----------


## Niya

When I'm emperor, every man will have a supermodel for a mistress.

----------


## Niya

When I'm emperor, everyman will get free health care till he dies.

----------


## Niya

Now make way peasants!!!!

----------


## Niya

Post #40!!!! At 40 posts per day....I will be emperor in only 186 days......That's less than a year.....Now ride with me!!!!

----------


## Niya

.....

----------


## Niya

:Wink:   :Smilie:  :d

----------


## Niya

Soon

----------


## Niya

Just you all wait!!!

----------


## Niya

All doubters shall be thrown into the lion's den!!!

----------


## Niya

Doubt me ?

You'll become a meal for this:-

----------


## Niya

Ez!!!!

----------


## Niya

Roar!!!!

----------


## Niya

GOD MODE ON!!!!xD

----------


## Niya

Its War!!!!

----------


## Niya

To Victory!!!

----------


## Niya

Ride!!!!!

----------


## Niya

Oh I'm still here....

----------


## Niya

RIDE!!!!!!! COME ON RIDE TO VICTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x

----------


## Niya

Its gonna be great at the top.

----------


## Niya

Just wait and see.

----------


## Niya

Jez ez man!!

----------


## Niya

By the grace of God....I will rule this thread!!!!!

----------


## Niya

Haterz better not be hatin when I do....

----------


## Niya

Or its the hangman for you!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

77 !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tahi.laci

This is the first question for which I can give a satisfactory answer. Yeah!

----------


## Witis

That was a picture of a giant crown you posted Niya, do you know if it is big enough for your head???

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I haven't heard a mermaid of protest from anyone, yet.

Or is that murmur????

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm having a hard time figuring out the trend. Kittens, then mermaids.

----------


## Niya

> That was a picture of a giant crown you posted Niya, do you know if it is big enough for your head???


You're a funny guy but telling your future Emperor he's got a big head doesn't bode well for your head in the future. Do you want to meet the emperor's guillotine ?

----------


## Niya

> I'm having a hard time figuring out the trend. Kittens, then mermaids.


That's because there isn't really any. They're just things your emperor likes.

----------


## Witis

> I'm having a hard time figuring out the trend. Kittens, then mermaids.


Yeah, one moment it is all nice and happy then he suddenly lurches off in the opposite direction and goes a bit postal!

----------


## Witis

> You're a funny guy but telling your future Emperor he's got a big head doesn't bode well for your head in the future.


Future emperor, uh oh! Although can you tell us just how big your head actually is???





> Do you want to meet the emperor's guillotine ?


A guillotine should probably terrify you more than me monsieur!

----------


## dday9

what?

----------


## dday9

Niya's

----------


## dday9

Post

----------


## dday9

are.

----------


## dday9

a   .

----------


## dday9

threat

----------


## dday9

to my

----------


## dday9

post

----------


## dday9

count!

----------


## dday9

I  .

----------


## dday9

need

----------


## dday9

s'more

----------


## dday9

post!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeesh.

----------


## dday9

I   .

----------


## dday9

know!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is turning into a real race.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still mighty dull, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was wondering it that would work, but it didn't.

----------


## Niya

> Future emperor, uh oh! Although can you tell us just how big your head actually is???
> 
> 
> 
> A guillotine should probably terrify you more than me monsieur!


When I'm emperor, you are going to be my court jester!!!!

----------


## Niya

dday are you challenging me for the crown ?

----------


## Niya

There can only be one emperor!!!

----------


## Niya

I will slay all pretenders to the throne!!!!!!

----------


## Niya

Kicking this into high gear!!!!

----------


## Niya

I'm gonna be unstoppable!!!!

----------


## Niya

Moar mermaids!!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> When I'm emperor, you are going to be my court jester!!!!


Luckily the time of the witenagemot has passed!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Watch out he's going postal again!!!

----------


## Niya

> Luckily the time of the witenagemot has passed!


I'd also ban the making up of strange words. Any incursion against the ban would be met by the hangman!!

----------


## Niya

Now back to your regularly scheduled program

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> I'd also ban the making up of strange words. Any incursion against the ban would be met by the hangman!!


Would you burn the books you ban???

----------


## Niya

> Would you burn the books you ban??


Of course not....Knowledge is power then the less my subjects know the more powerful I am, doubled if I read the banned books!!!

----------


## Niya

Moar mermaids!!!!!

----------


## Witis

> Of course not....Knowledge is power then the less my subjects know the more powerful I am, doubled if I read the banned books!!!


So you would burn all the books with "strange words", and keep the rest all for yourself??

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> So you would burn all the books with "strange words", and keep the rest all for yourself??


I'd burn all the books with strange words I don't know the meaning of and send the authors to the hangman!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> I'd burn all the books with strange words I don't know the meaning of and send the authors to the hangman!!!


Yep, that sounds about right!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

And it began so innocently with promises of universal health care and low taxes for all!

----------


## Niya

> Yep, that sounds about right!!!


You got a problem with your emperor's decree ?

----------


## Niya

> And it began so innocently with promises of universal health care and low taxes for all!


Don't all dictatorships start like that ? What kind of dictator would I be if I didn't follow suit ?

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> You got a problem with your emperor's decree ?


Dunno if they are going to elect you now?!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> Dunno if they are going to elect you now?!


Elect ?? I'm taking the crown....All the sweet talk is simply to lower resistance but I will rule regardless if resistance.

----------


## Witis

> Don't all dictatorships start like that ?


Well that's true.





> What kind of dictator would I be if I didn't follow suit ?


You could try impersonating communism or socialism that's another popular choice!!

----------


## Witis

> Elect ?? I'm taking the crown....All the sweet talk is simply to lower resistance but I will rule regardless if resistance.


Elected yes, unless you are talking about the Vatican!!!

----------


## Niya

Communism ? You mean that touchy feely stuff where everyone gets an equal share of the pie ???  Nah.....Me and mine get most and all the doubters and haters get scraps!!!

----------


## Niya

> Elected yes, unless you are talking about the Vatican!!!


What need would there be for an election when you can take by sheer force ?

----------


## Niya

!!!!

----------


## Niya

Roar!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Witis

> Communism ? You mean that touchy feely stuff where everyone gets an equal share of the pie ???  Nah.....Me and mine get most and all the doubters and haters get scraps!!!


What else would happen to the "doubters and haters"??

----------


## Witis

> What need would there be for an election when you can take by sheer force ?


Ah a military coup, another popular choice, particularly in third world countries!!

----------


## Niya

> What else would happen to the "doubters and haters"??


Guillotine

Hangman

Electric Chairs

Oral Lamps

Get the picture ?

----------


## Niya

So get on my side!!!!!!

----------


## Niya

> Ah a military coup, another popular choice, particularly in third world countries!!


But it works!!!!

----------


## Witis

> Roar!!!!!!!!!!!!


Roar??? Nup, you need thicker skin than that!!

----------


## Witis

> Guillotine
> 
> Hangman
> 
> Electric Chairs
> 
> Labor camps
> 
> Get the picture ?


I think it is begining to take shape, do go on!!

----------


## Niya

> I think it is begining to take shape, do go on!!


Water boarding

Brazen Bulls

Iron Maidens

Crucifixions

----------


## Witis

> But it works!!!!


The old strong-arm tactics will get em every time eh?

----------


## Niya

It will be bloody!!!!

----------


## dday9

Labor camps, I thought you said Oral Lamps! Thank goodness I was wrong.

----------


## Niya

> The old strong-arm tactics will get em every time eh?


Oh yea!!!!!

----------


## Witis

> Water boarding
> 
> Brazen Bulls
> 
> Iron Maidens
> 
> Crucifixions


And how would you decide who a doubter or hater is??

----------


## Witis

> It will be bloody!!!!


gory, messy and don't leave out awkward and embarrassing!!

----------


## Witis

> Oh yea!!!!!


Do you think you will be as strong as the incredible Hulk??

----------


## Niya

> Labor camps, I thought you said Oral Lamps! Thank goodness I was wrong.


That's what I said....go back and check it  :Wink:

----------


## Niya

> Do you think you will be as strong as the incredible Hulk??


Stronger!!!!!! Hulk ain't got **** on me son.

----------


## Niya

> And how would you decide who a doubter or hater is??


The haters are the ones who don't think I should or can dethrone Queen Barrks. Or I could use a coin-toss

----------


## Witis

> Stronger!!!!!! Hulk ain't got **** on me son.


Stronger, Hulk is your son???

----------


## Witis

> The haters are the ones who don't think I should or can dethrone Queen Barrks. Or I could use a coin-toss


How about a rod of divination??

----------


## Witis

> How about a rod of divination??


You could make it out of a human skeletal bone.

----------


## Niya

> How about a rod of divination??





> You could make it out of a human skeletal bone.


Good ideas both!!! Imma make you my Grand Vizier!!

----------


## Witis

> Good ideas both!!! Imma make you my Grand Vizier!!


And what will you do to barkk if you get her??

----------


## Witis

B.T.W her name seems to be Katie, and she is a fairy -> http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...ng!&highlight=

----------


## Niya

> And what will you do to barkk if you get her??


Life in my dungeons.

----------


## Niya

> B.T.W her name seems to be Katie, and she is a fairy -> http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...ng!&highlight=


Well Katie can "fairy" her behind off my throne!!!

----------


## dday9

btw, omg, lol

----------


## dday9

I feel like a teenage girl!

----------


## Niya

rofl

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The race is being run, or wrung, or something like that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Mermaids are totally impractical, as your set of pictures pretty well shows. The vast majority of them are posed in such a way that they look like women wearing fish-tail prosthetics on their legs. Heck, in some of those pictures it looks like they have legs. Apparently, the artists just didn't want to give up half the woman to the fish side of things.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If you met a mermaid, you'd have a tale and she'd have a tail, but that's about as far as it would go. Very impractical, really.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Of course, if you met a mermaid you could ask her how she got her tail. It might turn out to have been just a fluke, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Another thing you might ask a mermaid, if you were to meet one, would be whether or not she could sing a scale for you, or just give you a scale.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Some of that art is really detailed, while the rest isn't drawn to scale.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One should also wonder about the art where the mermaids are wearing bras. There wouldn't be much point to that in water, as breasts would tend to float upwards rather than down.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I felt that, if I were to contribute to this thread, I ought to contribute in some way that wasn't totally not worth reading.

----------


## Niya

wow....that's very poetic. When I'm emperor, you'd be my official historian, writer, biographer, researcher.....You be my official whatever so long as it involves lots of literature.

----------


## dday9

Emperor Niya, what language shall we speak?

----------


## dday9

I hear Ainu is popular

----------


## Niya

You mean there are other languages besides English ?

How bout this....we behead anybody that speaks anything other than English. That's should solve the problem of what the official language of my empire would be.

----------


## dday9

Si Señor Niya!

----------


## Niya

> I hear Ainu is popular


You can name your children Ainu so long as you tell us is in English....lest you part with your head!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's already a king, but I suppose an emperor would outrank him.

----------


## Niya

> Si Señor Niya!


Provoking the emperor would also be punishable by death.

----------


## dday9

I may have children?! What a wonderful Emperor you are!

----------


## dday9

> Provoking the emperor would also be punishable by death.


I meant "See senior Niya" as in Senior Executive Officer or a fancy term for emperor.

----------


## Niya

> I may have children?! What a wonderful Emperor you are!


Well we need cannon fodd....dah I mean strong young lads for our armies.

----------


## Niya

> I meant "See senior Niya" as in Senior Executive Officer or a fancy term for emperor.


Ahh What a slippery fellow you are. You can play politics in my court when I'm emperor. You can sort out administrative stuff like who gets what and so on.

----------


## dday9

> Ahh What a slippery fellow you are. You can play politics in my court when I'm emperor. You can sort out administrative stuff like who gets what and so on.


A wonderful Emperor indeed!!!

----------


## Niya

> A wonderful Emperor indeed!!!


And you'd better not let people vote on stuff!!!

----------


## Niya

> There's already a king, but I suppose an emperor would outrank him.


After I make emperor, I'm going for God-Emperor as my official state title.

----------


## Niya

God-Emperor Niya!!!

----------


## dday9

> God-Emperor Niya!!!


What will become of Jacob Roman and - God -, as they where deemed "God" in another post? The guillotine? Water board?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Surf board?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Board of advisers?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Over-board?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Board to death?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, what's the over/under on an overboard undertaker?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Would it help if he were coffin up something?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Or would his condition be considered too grave?

----------


## homer13j

> Board to death?

----------


## Niya

MOAR MERMAIDS xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> What will become of Jacob Roman and - God -, as they where deemed "God" in another post? The guillotine? Water board?





> Surf board?


Well we can deify them in my new empire as long as their only used to control the masses and don't have any real power like the crown....Kinda like how Christianity is today.

----------


## Niya

Jacob can be a pope of sorts.

----------


## Niya

MOAR MERMAIDS !!!xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

NOW DRAGONS!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The thread is dragin.

----------


## Niya

You've got a talent for punifying anything don't you......Your emperor is pleased.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> You mean there are other languages besides English ?
> 
> How bout this....we behead anybody that speaks anything other than English. That's should solve the problem of what the official language of my empire would be.


Ah, the problem is that they already have queen, and she will behead you for trying to take her throne!!!

----------


## Witis

> "And what will you do to barkk if you get her??"





> Life in my dungeons.


and I what will you do to her once you have her locked up??

----------


## Niya

> Ah, the problem is that they already have queen, and she will behead you for trying to take her throne!!!


She has grown complacent on her throne and will be taken completely by surprise.

----------


## Niya

> and I what will you do to her once you have her locked up??


Are you offering some ideas ?

----------


## Witis

> After I make emperor, I'm going for God-Emperor as my official state title.


That doesn't even begin to describe the absolute supremacy of your dictatorship, I am sure you can do a lot better than that; go on, try again!!

----------


## Witis

> She has grown complacent on her throne and will be taken completely by surprise.


I dunno Niya she has been there a while and looks quite comfy to me!!!

----------


## Niya

> That doesn't even begin to describe the absolute supremacy of your dictatorship, I am sure you can do a lot better than that; go on, try again!!


Well when I take the throne my official introductions would be something like:-
"The son of fire and death, the hammer of justice and peace, the undefeated prince of blood and brightest star of the universe, king of kings, lord of lords and the one true heir to all the old Gods have given to man, Heaven's only God-Emperor Niya!!!"

----------


## Niya

> I dunno Niya she has been there a while and looks quite comfy to me!!!


That's why the taking of her throne is already set in stone.

----------


## Niya

With men, dragons, mermaids and all manner of fearsome beasts...I will have that throne!!!

----------


## Witis

> Are you offering some ideas ?


After such a long and bloodthirsty battle I thought you would be filled with ideas on how to treat your greatest rival, apart from Queen Elizabeth II of course!!!

----------


## Witis

> That's why the taking of her throne is already set in stone.


And what if she deploys her armed forces against you???

----------


## Witis

> Well when I take the throne my official introductions would be something like:-
> "The son of fire and death, the hammer of justice and peace, the undefeated prince of blood and brightest star of the universe, king of kings, lord of lords and the one true heir to all the old Gods have given to man, Heaven's only God-Emperor Niya!!!"


That's a much better effort, well done!!!

----------


## Witis

> With men, dragons, mermaids and all manner of fearsome beasts...I will have that throne!!!


Don't leave out your power from the bones of divination, and you could probably add skulls in there as well (cephalomancy)!!!

----------


## Witis

B.T.W all of your dragon artwork reminds me of Moti Barski's new battle programming site-> http://yotamarker.justforum.net/f3-battle-programming

----------


## Witis

Who is Moti Barsk? See here -> http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...ht=moti+barski

----------


## Niya

> Who is Moti Barsk? See here -> http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...ht=moti+barski


I don't think anyone who has been here for more than a few months hasn't heard of him.

----------


## Niya

> B.T.W all of your dragon artwork reminds me of Moti Barski's new battle programming site-> http://yotamarker.justforum.net/f3-battle-programming


lol...I can see why.

----------


## Niya

> And what if she deploys her armed forces against you???


She hasn't moved since I started my campaign.

----------


## Niya

> After such a long and bloodthirsty battle I thought you would be filled with ideas on how to treat your greatest rival, apart from Queen Elizabeth II of course!!!


Humor your emperor.....What do you think I should do ?

----------


## Witis

> lol...I can see why.


yep, you and he both have a bit of a fetish don't you!!!

----------


## Niya

> Don't leave out your power from the bones of divination, and you could probably add skulls in there as well (cephalomancy)!!!


Ahh...There may be a position for you as my official reminder.

----------


## Witis

> She hasn't moved since I started my campaign.


She probably doesn't see you as a threat!!

----------


## Niya

> yep, you and he both have a bit of a fetish don't you!!!


Well I created AI too but mine is "Actual Intelligence".

----------


## Witis

> Humor your emperor.....What do you think I should do ?


Whoa, it is way too soon for you to be declaring yourself as Emperor, I am just discussing your plans should you get that far!!!

----------


## Niya

> She probably doesn't see you as a threat!!


Well I don't look like a threat now but I'm gaining traction....

----------


## Witis

> Ahh...There may be a position for you as my official reminder.


How could anyone forget your power source???

----------


## Niya

> Whoa, it is way too soon for you to be declaring yourself as Emperor, I am just discussing your plans should you get that far!!!


Stop the presses.....are you doubting that I will be emperor one day ? How dare you!!!

----------


## Witis

> Well I don't look like a threat now but I'm gaining traction....


That's the problem at the moment you don't, so how are you going to get anyone to take you seriously!!!???

----------


## Witis

> Stop the presses.....are you doubting that I will be emperor one day ? How dare you!!!


Well your strategy means there can be only one Niya, so how can I be sure it will be you???

----------


## Niya

> That's the problem at the moment you don't, so how are you going to get anyone to take you seriously!!!???


If I were taken seriously then I would have more trouble challenging the throne however, I should be taken seriously. Just remember, I won't forget who did what when I'm at the top and that could mean glory for you or your head for me. So pick a side!!

----------


## Niya

> Well your strategy means there can be only one Niya, so how can I be sure it will be you???


Because I know I'm destined to be the one and only God-Emperor.....That's better than fact.

----------


## Witis

> If I were taken seriously then I would have more trouble challenging the throne however, I should be taken seriously. Just remember, I won't forget who did what when I'm at the top and that could mean glory for you or your head for me. So pick a side!!


Are you saying that you don't look like a threat in order to go "under the radar" so to speak??

----------


## Witis

> Because I know I'm destined to be the one and only God-Emperor.....That's better than fact.


Oh yeah, and how did you come to that realisation??

----------


## Niya

> Are you saying that you don't look like a threat in order to go "under the radar" so to speak??


Yep........

----------


## Niya

> Oh yeah, and how did you come to that realisation??


When I looked in the mirror and saw greatness where a normal man should have been.

----------


## Witis

> Yep........


Nevertheless, when your time comes, you will come out like a raging fish dragon and battle program against the entire universe???

----------


## Witis

> When I looked in the mirror and saw greatness where a normal man should have been.


What, specifically, did you see which lead you to come to that conclusion???

----------


## Niya

> Nevertheless, when your time comes, you will come out like a raging fish dragon and battle program against the entire universe???


Not against the universe....just the doubters, haters and enemies. And the current queen.

----------


## Niya

> What, specifically, did you see which lead you to come to that conclusion???


Words cannot describe what I saw. It suffices to say that it was greatness. How do you describe greatness when its staring at you across the boundary of a mirror.

----------


## Witis

> Not against the universe....just the doubters, haters and enemies. And the current queen.


It sounds like you are scaling back your plans for the time being, and focusing on a few easier targets at first like any human that doubts you and the Queen of England? First the world, then the universe???

----------


## Niya

> It sounds like you are scaling back your plans for the time being, and focusing on a few easier targets at first like any human that doubts you and the Queen of England? First the world, then the universe???


Exactly!!

----------


## Witis

> Words cannot describe what I saw. It suffices to say that it was greatness. How do you describe greatness when its staring at you across the boundary of a mirror.


I am sure that only you can adequately outline and detail the vastness of your greatness for us to behold!!!

----------


## Witis

> Exactly!!


How modest of you to scale your plans back so much!!

----------


## Niya

Its not that I can't. Its just that there is no written language on Earth that can describe it even slightly. If it were to be written in a programming language then this is the closest that can describe it:-

vbnet Code:
MessageBox.Show((2/0).ToString)

That would throw and exception because it just cannot be processed by any known process.

----------


## Niya

> How modest of you to scale your plans back so much!!


An emperor has to know when to be humble....or at least know how to pretend at being humble.

----------


## Witis

> Its not that I can't.


I actually think that you can!!




> Its just that there is no written language on Earth that can describe it even slightly.


You can do it!!!




> If it were to be written in a programming language then this is the closest that can describe it:-
> 
> vbnet Code:
> MessageBox.Show((2/0).ToString)
> 
> That would throw and exception because it just cannot be processed by any known process.


You have inserted an error into your greatness! Why are you giving up so soon??

----------


## Witis

> An emperor has to know when to be humble....or at least know how to pretend at being humble.


The advantage of such modesty is, of course, that now you are under the radar!!!

----------


## Niya

> You have inserted an error into your greatness! Why are you giving up so soon??


It is not an error. The answer to that is so great that that CPU makers have the chip thrown an exception rather that try to describe the result. My greatness is as such.

----------


## Niya

In other words, trying to describe my greatness is like trying to give a sensible answer to a division by zero.

----------


## Niya

I wonder if CyberSurfer ever imagined that 13 years after he created this thread that a great one would eventually find his way here.....

----------


## Niya

Wow....I just realized this thread is 13 years old....

----------


## Witis

> It is not an error. The answer to that is so great that that CPU makers have the chip thrown an exception rather that try to describe the result. My greatness is as such.


Although you are still saying your greatness is like a computational error!! That's not a good simile to describe the greatness I was expecting from you!!!

----------


## Niya

This is the greatest necro I've ever seen on any forum I've been to. I wonder if this is a record ?

----------


## Witis

> I wonder if CyberSurfer ever imagined that 13 years after he created this thread that a great one would eventually find his way here.....


I still don't think a div by zero error = a great one!!

----------


## Niya

> Although you are still saying your greatness is like a computational error!! That's not a good simile to describe the greatness I was expecting from you!!!


Its not actually a computational error. Its just easier to say its an error than to try and unravel a secret of the universe that could adequately describe what the result of a division by zero would actually be.

----------


## Witis

> Wow....I just realized this thread is 13 years old....


That is old for a thread, perhaps there is something to it ???!!!

----------


## Witis

> This is the greatest necro I've ever seen on any forum I've been to. I wonder if this is a record ?


Did it ever die??

----------


## Witis

Perhaps it just went to sleep every now and again?

----------


## Niya

> I still don't think a div by zero error = a great one!!


I'll put it another way:-

You can no more describe my greatness than you can give a proper answer to anything divided by zero. Its too high for lowly human quantifying constructs to properly describe.

----------


## Niya

> Did it ever die??


There is a huge gap after 2006 or something and most of the posts are from 2000-2001.

----------


## Witis

> I'll put it another way:-
> 
> You can no more describe my greatness than you can give a proper answer to anything divided by zero. Its too high for lowly human quantifying constructs to properly describe.


Your purple has thrown an exception!!

----------


## Niya

> Your purple has thrown an exception!!


I just threw an exception trying to parse that.

----------


## Witis

> There is a huge gap after 2006 or something and most of the posts are from 2000-2001.


How did you find out that information???

----------


## Niya

> How did you find out that information???


I rummaged through the thread in large steps until I stopped seeing 2000 or 2001 which happened by the time I reached around page 1100+

----------


## Witis

> I just threw an exception trying to parse that.


Lol, I am sure you will work it out!

----------


## Niya

I just realized.....This thread was around before some teenagers alive to day were born!!!

----------


## Niya

> Lol, I am sure you will work it out!


An emperor has better things to do!!!

----------


## Witis

> I rummaged through the thread in large steps until I stopped seeing 2000 or 2001 which happened by the time I reached around page 1100+


I'll have a look then...

----------


## Niya

I just realized....This thread has been alive longer than most people have worked at any one job!!

----------


## Niya

I just realized that this thread has been alive longer than some people!

----------


## Witis

Yep first 1001 pages from Sep 2000 - Jun 2002.

----------


## Niya

I just realized that this thread has been alive longer than many marriages!!

----------


## Niya

I just realize that this thread has lasted longer than most vehicles on the planet!

----------


## Niya

I just realized that this thread happened before 9/11!!

----------


## Witis

> I just realized....This thread has been alive longer than most people have worked at any one job!!


Or had one car!

----------


## Niya

> Yep first 1001 pages from Sep 2000 - Jun 2002.


Yep....they were pretty talkative in 2000...

----------


## Niya

> Or had one car!


Yea even better!

----------


## Witis

page 1001 Jun 2002 - page 1101 Oct 2002

----------


## Witis

page 1101 Oct 2002 - page 1111 Nov 2002

----------


## Witis

Page 1 Sep 2000  
Page 1111 Nov 2002
Page 1122 May 2003
Page 1133 Mar 2004
Page 1144 Mar 2005
Page 1156 May 2006
Page 1161 Feb 2007
Page 1166 Jun 2008
Page 1168 May 2009
Page 1169 Mar 2010
Page 1171 Dec 2011 
Also Shaggy Hiker had a post on Jan 1st 2012 on page 1171
and then it moves into 2013 on the same page (1171)

So there have been posts every year since it started!

----------


## szlamany

I have a thing for 117 so I only got involved when I saw page # 1171

----------


## Witis

> I have been doing a little research... this might be the longest ongoing forum thread in the world.


I wonder if that is true?

----------


## Witis

> I have a thing for 117 so I only got involved when I saw page # 1171


Nice number, and very close to Post #46798:



> Been about 2 years since I last posted on VBF, glad to see my greatest contribution is still going

----------


## dday9

> I wonder if that is true?


Nope, I know somebody posted something with a thread that had substantially more post on a different forum. All about a motorcycle I believe. Was it you that posted that Witis?

----------


## homer13j

> Nope, I know somebody posted something with a thread that had substantially more post on a different forum. All about a motorcycle I believe. Was it you that posted that Witis?


That was me and the thread is here:
http://advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135295

They also have a 60,000+ post thread on the Honda XR650L.

----------


## dday9

Sucks that the thread is only on one subject. Hell we declared an emperor and saw images of mermaids all in one day in this thread!

----------


## Witis

> Nope, I know somebody posted something with a thread that had substantially more post on a different forum. All about a motorcycle I believe. Was it you that posted that Witis?


I did read Homer13j's post about the Suzuki DR650 with "nearly 78,000 messages", although he said it had only been going for 7 years, unlike the Post Race which is almost 13 years old. That makes me wonder if there any threads with a substantial post count > 13 years old?

----------


## Witis

Motorcycle riders, I remember once overhearing an emergency room doctor refer to them as "temporary citizens"!

----------


## dday9

> Motorcycle riders, I remember once overhearing an emergency room doctor refer to them as "temporary citizens"!


Haha!

----------


## Witis

Exactly!

----------


## dday9

That really just made my Tuesday :]

----------


## Witis

> Sucks that the thread is only on one subject. Hell we declared an emperor and saw images of mermaids all in one day in this thread!


At one point I even thought we were going to get to see Niya's version of Yotamarker (A.I where "its main purpose is to be a girlfriend or fight real battles") complete with youtube videos!!!

----------


## Witis

B.T.W I just realised that Moti has made it to the Urban Dictionary -> http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...&defid=5705619



> Fake Artificial Intelligence, or FAI, is a false ideology or platform that a developed machine or software application exhibits human like characteristics. The creator will often attempt to dazzle you by creating videos and similar media that shows off its ineptitude. Often, a string of characters or words will be sent to the FAI and a prerecorded set of responses will be randomly chosen. The FAI is not actually making choices and does not exhibit intelligence in any way. The creator of the FAI is often extremely delusional and no matter what one says, you cannot break that delusion. Some of the most pathetic creators of FAI have gone so deep into their delusion, that they believe they can create a girlfriend from this FAI and will try to convince you "she" is real.
> John Doe: Hey Jim, have you seen that Fake Artificial Intelligence that moti barski made on VBF?
> 
> Jim: I did, John. This guy can't be serious. This is all just one massive joke, right?
> 
> John: To be honest, I don't, Jim. But, for his sake, I hope so.
> 
> moti barski: its main purpose is to be a girlfriend or fight real battles
> 
> ...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There were puns to make, but those were pages ago. Nothing much new being said. I was wondering whether all this activity would resurrect CyberSurfer.

----------


## Witis

> There were puns to make, but those were pages ago.


So true!




> Nothing much new being said. I was wondering whether all this activity would resurrect CyberSurfer.


Yeah, a ton of emails might result in another cameo.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One would hope that he is not subscribed to this thread.

----------


## Witis

That is another possibility, do you think Niya's posts could also make him unsubscribe?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No doubt.

----------


## Witis

Ha ha, although there is still a long way to go!

----------


## Witis

As soon as he went postal with his mermaids and dragons I knew things were looking dim!!!

----------


## Niya

FEMALE DEMONS!!!xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

Gunz!!!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> That is another possibility, do you think Niya's posts could also make him unsubscribe?


Well if he doesn't heed his emperor's call then off with his head!!!

----------


## dday9

> Senator Barack Obama 8/1/07:
> 
> [The Bush] Administration puts forward a false choice between the liberties we cherish and the security we provideI will provide our intelligence and law enforcement agencies with the tools they need to track and take out the terrorists without undermining our Constitution and our Freedom. 
> 
> That means no more illegal wiretapping of American citizens, no more National Security letters to spy on American citizens who are not suspected of a crime. No more tracking citizens who do nothing more than protest a misguided war. No more ignoring the law when it is inconvenient





> President Obama 6/7/13:
> 
> "When it comes to telephone calls, nobody is listening to your telephone calls. Thats not what this program is about. As was indicated, what the intelligence community is doing, they are looking at phone numbers, they are looking at durations of calls. Theyre not looking at peoples names and theyre not looking at content. But by sifting through this so called 'metadata', they may identify potential leads with respect to folks who might engage in terrorism. If the intelligence community then actually wants to listen to a phone call, they've got to back to a federal judge, just like they would in an investigation


What I get is "I said this back then, but now it's OK because I'm in charge."


I started a political topic on the thread, let's see how quickly it either:
A)Escalates
B)Dies

----------


## Niya

I love Obama....He is the most awesomest world leader evar!!!!!

----------


## Niya

Any dude that can face-rape Donald Trump at a party could do no wrong in my eyes.

----------


## Niya

Obama pwning Donald:-

----------


## dday9

I would like a decent argument as to why I should support any liberal candidate/president.

Or better yet, why liberal ideas trump(no pun intended) conservative ones.

----------


## dday9

I  .

----------


## dday9

Before

----------


## dday9

e  .

----------


## dday9

except

----------


## dday9

after

----------


## dday9

c  .

----------


## dday9

Louisiana

----------


## dday9

Last

----------


## Niya

Liberalism is based on rational sensible thought and conservatism is based on religious nonsense.

Sorry but that's all I got.  :Frown: 

In all honesty, I tend not to get too caught up in talks about conservatism, or liberalism, feminism or any other -isms. These ideas are too divisive and only serve to cause strife between otherwise content people. Seems more like a plot by oligarchs to distract a population so they don't realize how badly they're getting shafted from the day they're born to the day they die.

----------


## dday9

Names:

----------


## dday9

Chaisson. Pronounce Sha-sawn with long 'a'

----------


## dday9

Fruge. Pronounced f r OO - sz eh -or- fru gah

----------


## dday9

Boudreaux: Pronounced  b oo - d r oh -or- Boo-drow

----------


## dday9

Fontenot: Pronounced f ah n t - n oh -or- font-no

----------


## dday9

Richard: Pronounced R EE - sh ah r d

----------


## dday9

Aucoin: Pronounced Oh - cwa

----------


## dday9

Belanger: Pronounced  b eh l ae n j er

----------


## dday9

Champagne: Pronounced sh ae p ae

----------


## dday9

Savoie: Pronounced SAV- WA

----------


## dday9

Trahan: Pronounced TRAW haw

----------


## dday9

Dupuis: Pronounced Doo-pwee

----------


## dday9

There's a lot more, but I can't think of some.

----------


## dday9

> Liberalism is based on rational sensible thought and conservatism is based on religious nonsense.


I disagree, but I'll leave it at that. I'm content with my last names rant I went on.

----------


## Niya

> I disagree, but I'll leave it at that. I'm content with my last names rant I went on.


Ok......moar mermaids ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah. If you take the post-race political, that would just be bad.

However, I would have to say that anybody who can't find something to make fun of Trump about is either dead or worse.

----------


## Niya

> Yeah. If you take the post-race political, that would just be bad.


Worse....it would be pointless. My definition of politics is the proliferation of almost useless information, conjectures and statistics designed to dazzle a population into blindness so that they do not see how they are being ruthlessly extorted by a tiny fraction of that population.

----------


## Niya

Ever think about why there are rich people in the world ? It is because over centuries of human development they have slowly created systems that enable the hoarding of resources on a massive scale. Politics is one of those things designed to keep people from paying too much attention to these systems. They're too busy fighting over who is liberal and who is conservative. Who is pro-choice or pro-life. If this politician or that is better at foreign policy.

----------


## Niya

Now when I say rich....I don't mean petty millionaires. I'm talking billionaires. Why in God's name would any one person need such excessive resources. He can't possibly eat any better with 10 billion dollars than he can with 10 million. Systems that facilitate such massive hoarding at the hands of a single individual is grossly unjust especially when there are good people out there struggling for even the simplest necessities.

----------


## Niya

Don't mistake me though, if I figure out the password to give me access to the system of hoarding(Rags to riches)....I would hoard my ass off. As unjust as it is, I'm not here to change the world, I'd exploit it just as quickly. I'm just not gonna pretend that its right.

----------


## Niya

Ok....nuff of that nonsense.....Moar mermaids ?

----------


## dday9

Donald Trump wears a toupee. Hehe.

----------


## dday9

> Don't mistake me though, if I figure out the password to give me access to the system of hoarding(Rags to riches)....I would hoard my ass off. As unjust as it is, I'm not here to change the world, I'd exploit it just as quickly. I'm just not gonna pretend that its right.


Is drowssap, but keep it a secret(says the guy posting this on the interweb)

----------


## dday9

:Duck:

----------


## dday9

I've passed Shaggy!

----------


## dday9

Next

----------


## dday9

The World!

----------


## Witis

> Well if he doesn't heed his emperor's call then off with his head!!!


Do you realise how crazy you sound!

----------


## Witis

> I would like a decent argument as to why I should support any liberal candidate/president.
> 
> Or better yet, why liberal ideas trump(no pun intended) conservative ones.


Liberalism (from French libéralisme circa 1818 < Latin liber "free") is focused on freedoms such as free and fair elections and the right to vote, little government, limited government powers e.g the separation of powers, trial by jury, civil rights, freedom of speech, association, the press, religion, markets and trade, etc. Liberalism rejects notions such as "hereditary privilege, state religion, absolute monarchy, and the Divine Right of Kings"- Wiki. As a result liberalism also represents the right of the public  to overthrow tyrants where ever they may be found.

Conservatism from the Latin servāre meaning "I watch over, maintain; I protect, keep, guard, save" usually refers to a risk adverse and slowly progressive society when used in relation to politics. "There is no single set of policies that are universally regarded as conservative, because the meaning of conservatism depends on what is considered traditional in a given place and time. Thus, conservatives from different parts of the world—each upholding their respective traditions—may disagree on a wide range of issues." - Wiki.

Historically conservatism represented the traditional hereditary aristocracy and was thus directly opposed to liberalism although liberalism, over time, was able to successfully replace those ideologies focusing on the centralization of power and is now viewed as the "dominant ideology of modern times" - Wiki. As a result in the United States a political conservative is now defined as "A person who favors decentralization of political power" (e.g -> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/political_conservative).

Liberalism at an international level led to the creation of the United Nations after World War II, and the emergence of an international federation called Liberal International which is based in England at 1 Whitehall Place, London, SW1A 2HD see -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberal_International  Furthermore "most of the world's richest and most powerful nations are liberal democracies with extensive social welfare programs" - Wiki.

----------


## Witis

> Liberalism is based on rational sensible thought and conservatism is based on religious nonsense.


Completely wrong!!




> Sorry but that's all I got.


You need to stop burning those books!




> In all honesty, I tend not to get too caught up in talks about conservatism, or liberalism, feminism or any other -isms. These ideas are too divisive and only serve to cause strife between otherwise content people.


The less the public knows the better???




> Seems more like a plot by oligarchs to distract a population so they don't realize how badly they're getting shafted from the day they're born to the day they die.


Well historically conservatism was linked to monarchies and oligarchies although both of those ideologies have since faded or died!

----------


## Witis

> Worse....it would be pointless. My definition of politics is the proliferation of almost useless information, conjectures and statistics designed to dazzle a population into blindness so that they do not see how they are being ruthlessly extorted by a tiny fraction of that population.


You want to be emperor, of course you hate politics!

----------


## Witis

> Now when I say rich....I don't mean petty millionaires. I'm talking billionaires. Why in God's name would any one person need such excessive resources. He can't possibly eat any better with 10 billion dollars than he can with 10 million. Systems that facilitate such massive hoarding at the hands of a single individual is grossly unjust especially when there are good people out there struggling for even the simplest necessities.


You may actually be onto something for once Niya!

----------


## Witis

> Yeah. If you take the post-race political, that would just be bad.


Too late, and you never know, it might even win!

----------


## homer13j

I like stinky cheese.

----------


## dday9

> I like stinky cheese.


:O I'm so sorry...

----------


## Witis

> I like stinky cheese.


Like Fourme_d'Ambert (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourme_d'Ambert), or are you thinking of something else?

----------


## Pc Monk

when i logged in , first thing i was thinking was php section and second thing was this post race i thought no one did even post a thing in here but i'm glad that you guys keep posting  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  post post post post post post post anyway for whoever chasing the fifa 2013 i bet that Spain would win it !
GOOD DAY

----------


## Witis

Go soccer!

----------


## dday9

Omelet du fromage, and my momma said that Dexter's Lab wouldn't teach me anything!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Don't mistake me though, if I figure out the password to give me access to the system of hoarding(Rags to riches)....I would hoard my ass off. As unjust as it is, I'm not here to change the world, I'd exploit it just as quickly. I'm just not gonna pretend that its right.


Why care? I could certainly follow a path that would make me far richer than I am now, but what would be my motivation? In the end, we're all worm food. If your objective is to look down on all around you, then it would make sense to gather everything around you. When I really think about my desires, they pretty much involve not being around people, so there'd be nothing to look down on. Not being around people isn't the objective, it's just a side effect. I'm not anti-social by any means, it's just that my desires take me to places where few people go and in ways that few people go. Frankly, I suspect that if I was rich enough to not need to work I'd probably be dead already. I don't make many bad decisions, and my instinctive reactions are generally the right ones, but even with that I've had my share of close calls that could easily have gone a different way. I've been in a rock slide that could have trapped me on a high peak, I've been struck in the head by a falling rock the size of a football (American), I've been narrowly missed by a falling tree in a windstorm, I've dodged other trees in a hurricane, the hypothermia possibilities are not worth recounting, and so on. If I were rich, I'd be doing more of that. Eventually, the dice might come up wrong.

Still, why envy the rich? It's not going to make you feel any better nor them any worse. If being rich is what makes you happy, then chase that goal with all diligence. Otherwise, don't bother.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This thread is so nutty that it's hard to be topical.

----------


## Witis

> Omelet du fromage, and my momma said that Dexter's Lab wouldn't teach me anything!


It didn't, the truth is that the correct French translation is omelette au fromage!

----------


## dday9

> It didn't, the truth is that the correct French translation is omelette au fromage!


Egad!

----------


## dday9

All this time...

----------


## dday9

A waste...

----------


## Witis

> This thread is so nutty that it's hard to be topical.


Peanut and jelly sandwiches!

----------


## dday9

Why Witis, why would you crush a man like that?

----------


## dday9

> Peanut and jelly sandwiches!


Personally I like peanut butter and honey sandwiches. Nom nom :]

----------


## Witis

> Why Witis, why would you crush a man like that?


Nah, only the illegal aliens!

----------


## Witis

> Personally I like peanut butter and honey sandwiches. Nom nom :]


I prefer honey on English crumpets!

----------


## Witis

The post race began in September 2000, and has had posts in every year since then keeping it alive all this time, but what year will it end?

----------


## dday9

> The post race began in September 2000, and has had posts in every year since then keeping it alive all this time, but what year will it end?


If I've learned anything from Michigan J Frog it'll be 2056.

----------


## Witis

Or perhaps it will be as soon as 2014?

----------


## Witis

Or 2015!

----------


## Witis

Or 2016!?

----------


## Witis

Post Race!!!!!

----------


## dday9

2017

----------


## dday9

2018

----------


## dday9

2019

----------


## dday9

2020

----------


## Witis

Now your getting it!

----------


## Witis

2021?

----------


## dday9

2022

----------


## dday9

2023

----------


## Witis

and so on!

----------


## dday9

2024

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is worse than mermaids. At least, thus far, your number is up.

----------


## dday9

> This is worse than mermaids. At least, thus far, your number is up.


Just like my.... attitude!

----------


## dday9

hoorraaay!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Best that it is just your attitude. In my case, it's my latitude.

----------


## Witis

: D attitude, lots of latitude, multitude, and the occasional interlude! Off with the turpitude and on to infinitude!

----------


## Niya

> Do you realise how crazy you sound!


Crazy people don't know they're crazy.

----------


## Niya

> You want to be emperor, of course you hate politics!


Politics under a dictatorship is an entire different animal from such under a democratic republic. There are less players. The public has more relevancy in a democratic republic where as under my rule as emperor, they're just peasants and don't matter much aside from the taxes payed to the crown.

----------


## Niya

> You may actually be onto something for once Niya!


Only once ?

----------


## Niya

> Why care? I could certainly follow a path that would make me far richer than I am now, but what would be my motivation? In the end, we're all worm food. If your objective is to look down on all around you, then it would make sense to gather everything around you. When I really think about my desires, they pretty much involve not being around people, so there'd be nothing to look down on. Not being around people isn't the objective, it's just a side effect. I'm not anti-social by any means, it's just that my desires take me to places where few people go and in ways that few people go. Frankly, I suspect that if I was rich enough to not need to work I'd probably be dead already. I don't make many bad decisions, and my instinctive reactions are generally the right ones, but even with that I've had my share of close calls that could easily have gone a different way. I've been in a rock slide that could have trapped me on a high peak, I've been struck in the head by a falling rock the size of a football (American), I've been narrowly missed by a falling tree in a windstorm, I've dodged other trees in a hurricane, the hypothermia possibilities are not worth recounting, and so on. If I were rich, I'd be doing more of that. Eventually, the dice might come up wrong.


Fair enough.....I see where you're coming from. However.....




> Still, why envy the rich? It's not going to make you feel any better nor them any worse. If being rich is what makes you happy, then chase that goal with all diligence. Otherwise, don't bother.


There is something that the rich have that the rest of us don't.....Total freedom from worry. If they need a $20000 operation to save their life or the life of their children, they don't have to worry about where to get it. They don't have to worry about scraping up money for any of the necessities of life as they have money in abundance. They don't have to worry about things like monthly rents and bills like the rest of us do.

The rich have a security that I believe is well worth striving for. Otherwise, you're just cannon fodder out here without any guarantees.

----------


## Niya

ALIEN WARSHIPS!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

ALIEN WORLDS!!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> Crazy people don't know they're crazy.


Well you are! What about really really Shell fish, does that sound like you???

----------


## Niya

What is a "really really Shell fish" ?

----------


## Witis

> Politics under a dictatorship is an entire different animal from such under a democratic republic. There are less players. The public has more relevancy in a democratic republic where as under my rule as emperor, they're just peasants and don't matter much aside from the taxes payed to the crown.


The position of queen has already been filled, so your attempts are futile, and any attempt to win using your approach would almost certainly entail some degree of gender reassignment surgery!!! Moreover attempting to overthrow an established queen in order to create a new monarchy is treasonous and will only land you in prison!!! On that point are you sure you have the necessary permissions from the authors to publish those all of those pictures and avoid breaching copyright law?

----------


## Witis

> Only once ?


Even crazy people have moments of lucidity every now and again!!

----------


## Witis

> What is a "really really Shell fish" ?


You need to take another look into that mirror you were talking about earlier!!!

----------


## Witis

> Moreover attempting to overthrow an established queen in order to create a new monarchy is treasonous and will only land you in prison!!!


Actually any disloyalty to a sovereign such as attempts to overthrow or harm a sovereign and/or their heirs or successors, or violating the sovereign's wife, is called high treason, and historically those found guilty of such a crime were hanged, drawn and quartered, burnt at the stake, or beheaded. For example "The form of execution once suffered by traitors was often (though not invariably) torturous. The condemned could not walk or be carried to the place of execution; the sentence required that they were to be drawn: they might be dragged along the ground, but were normally tied onto a hurdle which was drawn to the place of execution by a horse. A man would then be hanged by a noose around the neck, but not so as to die: there would be no "drop" to break the neck. Whilst still alive, he would be cut down and allowed to drop to the ground, stripped of his clothes, his genitals cut off, his viscera pulled out and burnt before his own eyes, and other organs would be torn out of his body. The body would be decapitated, and cut into four quarters. The body parts would be at the disposal of the Sovereign, and generally they would be gibbeted or publicly displayed. This torturous sentence was amended in 1814 so that the offender would hang to death; the disembowelling, beheading and quartering to be carried out posthumously." source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_tr...United_Kingdom

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Such a weird thread.

----------


## dday9

> Such a weird thread.


Vases

----------


## dday9

> Such a weird thread.


Fishies

----------


## dday9

> Such a weird thread.


Odd shade of blue.

----------


## dday9

> Actually any disloyalty to a sovereign such as attempts to overthrow or harm a sovereign and/or their heirs or successors, or violating the sovereign's wife, is called high treason, and historically those found guilty of such a crime were hanged, drawn and quartered, burnt at the stake, or beheaded. For example "The form of execution once suffered by traitors was often (though not invariably) torturous. The condemned could not walk or be carried to the place of execution; the sentence required that they were to be drawn: they might be dragged along the ground, but were normally tied onto a hurdle which was drawn to the place of execution by a horse. A man would then be hanged by a noose around the neck, but not so as to die: there would be no "drop" to break the neck. Whilst still alive, he would be cut down and allowed to drop to the ground, stripped of his clothes, his genitals cut off, his viscera pulled out and burnt before his own eyes, and other organs would be torn out of his body. The body would be decapitated, and cut into four quarters. The body parts would be at the disposal of the Sovereign, and generally they would be gibbeted or publicly displayed. This torturous sentence was amended in 1814 so that the offender would hang to death; the disembowelling, beheading and quartering to be carried out posthumously." source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_tr...United_Kingdom


1001

----------


## dday9

> Odd shade of blue.


Home

----------


## dday9

> Home


Date a long time ago.

----------


## dday9

> Actually any disloyalty to a sovereign such as attempts to overthrow or harm a sovereign and/or their heirs or successors, or violating the sovereign's wife, is called high treason, and historically those found guilty of such a crime were hanged, drawn and quartered, burnt at the stake, or beheaded. For example "The form of execution once suffered by traitors was often (though not invariably) torturous. The condemned could not walk or be carried to the place of execution; the sentence required that they were to be drawn: they might be dragged along the ground, but were normally tied onto a hurdle which was drawn to the place of execution by a horse. A man would then be hanged by a noose around the neck, but not so as to die: there would be no "drop" to break the neck. Whilst still alive, he would be cut down and allowed to drop to the ground, stripped of his clothes, his genitals cut off, his viscera pulled out and burnt before his own eyes, and other organs would be torn out of his body. The body would be decapitated, and cut into four quarters. The body parts would be at the disposal of the Sovereign, and generally they would be gibbeted or publicly displayed. This torturous sentence was amended in 1814 so that the offender would hang to death; the disembowelling, beheading and quartering to be carried out posthumously." source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_tr...United_Kingdom


0100

----------


## Witis

> Such a weird thread.


Yep, crazy and weird; I knew it was going that way as soon as Niya went postal with his mermaids, dragons and aliens!

----------


## Witis

Perhaps it could even be classified as paranormal thread activity!!

----------


## Witis

Spectre is an anagram of sceptre!!!

----------


## Witis

Don't let Niya scare you too much!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Isn't there an upload limit or memory limit on users? If so, Niya is going to max out based on the number of pictures being posted. Empire will have to wait.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What's odd is that I will come back in a bit and there will be a couple more pages of posts.

----------


## dday9

A   .

----------


## dday9

Couple?

----------


## dday9

Perhaps.

----------


## Witis

Yeah I read something about an upload limit somewhere although I don't remember what the limit actually was? No moar!

----------


## dday9

Charles I

----------


## dday9

was_

----------


## dday9

beheaded

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A-headed, B-headed, U-headed, whatever.

----------


## dday9

Post

----------


## dday9

Race

----------


## dday9

Errors


The following errors occurred with your submission

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in <var> seconds.

----------


## dday9

Anti-spam tool -.-

----------


## dday9

Hawaiians love spam.

----------


## dday9

Louisianan's love Vienna Sausages.

----------


## dday9

The English love mash and bangers.

----------


## dday9

I assume Shaggy likes fishies.

----------


## dday9

And Niya loves mermaids.

----------


## dday9

Next page perhaps?

----------


## dday9

This thread needs substance:

----------


## dday9

Niya has 333 post. Is he half evil? Or half good?

----------


## Niya

> Yeah I read something about an upload limit somewhere although I don't remember what the limit actually was? No moar!


Keep dreaming....

----------


## Niya

> Niya has 333 post. Is he half evil? Or half good?


Which ever makes me get more women!!!

----------


## Niya

> On that point are you sure you have the necessary permissions from the authors to publish those all of those pictures and avoid breaching copyright law?


They are in the very same public domain as any post on a forum such as this one. We don't stop people from linking to our posts on other sites do we ? Its the exact same thing. Copyright only becomes and issue when you're thinking about editing those images without the author's consent or using them for commercial gain. The images themselves are linked directly from DeviantArt which makes them publicly accessible.

----------


## Niya

moar mermaids ?

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Are you going to be dragon out more mermaids?

----------


## Niya

WONDER WOMANxD!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And so on.

----------


## Niya

MOAR SUPERHEROES !xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The picture of Superman and Spiderman makes it appear that Superman might be super dense. Otherwise, he would tend to pivot around his elbow in that picture, regardless of how strong he was.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What's this new thing? Are you into your blue period?

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> The picture of Superman and Spiderman makes it appear that Superman might be super dense. Otherwise, he would tend to pivot around his elbow in that picture, regardless of how strong he was.


Not necessarily. He could also be pressing down with his super strength for his elbow to remain firmly planted on the column. However, the column would probably break.

----------


## Niya

> What's this new thing? Are you into your blue period?


What do you mean ?

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You are posting so fast that most of my comments will be out of context by the time they appear. The blue period was a reference to some dead artist, along with a reference to the pictures of blue women that you had posted.

As for Superman, it wouldn't matter whether he was pressing down or not. Unless he was incredibly dense, the physics would be wrong. Him pressing down wouldn't cause him to become heavier, so Spiderman, would end up rotating him around the point of his elbow, by pulling on his arm, which would act as a solid lever prying up his weight. Spiderman has the strength to lift the weight of a heavy guy, so that wouldn't be an issue, and since Spiderman's feet are planted on the column, the end result would be that Superman would rotate or the column would shear off.

----------


## Niya

> Not necessarily. He could also be pressing down with his super strength for his elbow to remain firmly planted on the column. However, the column would probably break.


Hmmm...I just realized what you really meant. You meant his whole body and after thinking about it, you're right. If he can fly then he would be able to make himself heavier by in effect flying downwards while standing....He'd probably move the whole Earth though  :EEK!:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure which superhero violates laws of physics worse: Ironman or Spiderman. Both tend to expend fantastic amounts of either energy, matter, or both, without appearing to lose any weight. Spiderman wouldn't be able to create much webbing, even if it was carbon fibers, without converting a fantastic amount of his mass. Ironman...well, nobody can even suggest how to move that much mass without significant fuel reservoirs.

----------


## Niya

> You are posting so fast that most of my comments will be out of context by the time they appear. The blue period was a reference to some dead artist, along with a reference to the pictures of blue women that you had posted.


The blue woman is Raven Darkholme from Marvel Comics better known as Mystique. 




> As for Superman, it wouldn't matter whether he was pressing down or not. Unless he was incredibly dense, the physics would be wrong. Him pressing down wouldn't cause him to become heavier, so Spiderman, would end up rotating him around the point of his elbow, by pulling on his arm, which would act as a solid lever prying up his weight. Spiderman has the strength to lift the weight of a heavy guy, so that wouldn't be an issue, and since Spiderman's feet are planted on the column, the end result would be that Superman would rotate or the column would shear off.


Yea I realized what you meant after posting my response.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Hmmm...I just realized what you really meant. You meant his whole body and after thinking about it, you're right. If he can fly then he would be able to make himself heavier by in effect flying downwards while standing....He'd probably move the whole Earth though


It's all relative. If he did move the whole Earth, that would pretty much take care of any global warming discussion....or at least speed it up greatly.

----------


## Niya

> I'm not sure which superhero violates laws of physics worse: Ironman or Spiderman. Both tend to expend fantastic amounts of either energy, matter, or both, without appearing to lose any weight. Spiderman wouldn't be able to create much webbing, even if it was carbon fibers, without converting a fantastic amount of his mass. Ironman...well, nobody can even suggest how to move that much mass without significant fuel reservoirs.


E=MC^2 can explain some of this. Mass in general can be converted to a significant amount of energy. Presumably, Iron Man has some fissionable substance like Uranium to power his suit. 

To me, SpiderMan is one of the most plausible super heroes. Real spiders create a fantastic amount of webbing considering their body mass. Even the human intestine I believe is two miles long or something. There are certain things you can fit a lot of into a small volume of space.

----------


## Niya

> It's all relative. If he did move the whole Earth, that would pretty much take care of any global warming discussion....or at least speed it up greatly.


Eventually, it would probably escape the Sun's gravity through the added momentum by Super Man's actions and global warming would be the least of our worries....We'd have the very opposite worry.

----------


## Niya

> Are you going to be dragon out more mermaids?


Soon grasshopper.....soon!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> E=MC^2 can explain some of this. Mass in general can be converted to a significant amount of energy. Presumably, Iron Man has some fissionable substance like Uranium to power his suit. 
> 
> To me, SpiderMan is one of the most plausible super heroes. Real spiders create a fantastic amount of webbing considering their body mass. Even the human intestine I believe is two miles long or something. There are certain things you can fit a lot of into a small volume of space.


Energy doesn't move much of anything. All we use that for is moving some kind of mass, whether air, water, or rotating solids. None of those apply to Iron Man. 

As for spiders creating a fantastic amount of silk, that's just protein that has to carry darn near no weight. It is created, and reasonably fast, but nowhere near the speed suggested by Spiderman. He's supposedly shooting a VERY strong, reaonably heavy substance (try throwing a feather) on a flat trajectory for a very long distance at a very high speed. Even assuming that the stuff weighed less than an ounce per meter, which would mean that it would be lighter and stronger than any substance known, to get the kind of distance and volume he's creating would mean significant recoil and a HUGE expenditure in weight. Also, unless the stuff evaporated (also like nothing known), he'd be entombing a city at the rate he's going.

By the way, you might want to check on the length of the intestine, though I'd have to say that it took a lot of guts to make the claim that you did.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One of the stranger posts, so it fits right in.

----------


## Niya

> 


lol. I love that!!!

----------


## dday9

For whatever reason my scanner keeps scanning that annoying yeller line!

----------


## Niya

> By the way, you might want to check on the length of the intestine, though I'd have to say that it took a lot of guts to make the claim that you did.


Well maybe not the intestine but I remember clearly my biology teacher back in school a lifetime ago saying something in the human body was something like 2 miles long.

----------


## dday9

> Well maybe not the intestine but I remember clearly my biology teacher back in school a lifetime ago saying something in the human body was something like 2 miles long.


Biology?

----------


## Niya

Maybe it was physics ?

----------


## szlamany

If you all keep posting images this "not so big in GB thread" is going to start taking server resources...

At which point some mod will come along and tell us it's time to go home  :Wink:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I have decided what's happening.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have not.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Yes you have.

----------


## dday9

> Yes you have.


Not?

----------


## Niya

> If you all keep posting images this "not so big in GB thread" is going to start taking server resources...
> 
> At which point some mod will come along and tell us it's time to go home


It won't actually. The images are linked off site which mean that the only resource consumed is the for the unicode string that spells out the hyper links for the images which is arguable as small as most posts in this thread.

----------


## Witis

> Louisianan's love Vienna Sausages.


"The sausage was invented by a butcher from Frankfurt, who had moved to Vienna, which is why in Vienna the sausage is called Frankfurter.

In some European countries, cooked and often smoked wieners bought fresh from supermarkets, delicatessens and butcher shops may be called by a name (such as in German or French) which translates in English as "Vienna sausage". Wieners sold as vienna sausage in Europe have a taste and texture very much like North American "hot dogs" or "frankfurters", but are usually longer and somewhat thinner, with a very light, edible casing. European vienna sausage served hot in a long bun with condiments is often called a "hot dog", harking not to the wiener itself, but to the long sandwich as a whole.

In North America, the term "vienna sausage" has most often come to mean only smaller and much shorter smoked and canned wieners, rather than hot dogs." - wiki

Do you mean the longer hot dogs or the smaller cocktail weiners, and what are they made out of???

----------


## Witis

> Keep dreaming....


Actually there is an upload limit I am almost certain of it, no dream whatsoever. The thing is that all of the pictures are dragging the thread down which also simulates a dream experience of slowed down reality, although we can all see what you are dreaming about!

----------


## Witis

> And Niya loves mermaids.


I think his favorites are dragons!!!

----------


## Witis

> Niya has 333 post. Is he half evil? Or half good?


Rhetorical and classic!

----------


## Witis

> They are in the very same public domain as any post on a forum such as this one. We don't stop people from linking to our posts on other sites do we ? Its the exact same thing. Copyright only becomes and issue when you're thinking about editing those images without the author's consent or using them for commercial gain.


Copyright, as the name suggests, means that you cannot legally make a copy of a piece of artwork without the author's permission or paying them. If you download some artwork and then upload it to a different server without the owners permission then that is breach of copyright.





> The images themselves are linked directly from DeviantArt which makes them publicly accessible.


What do you mean directly linked; do you mean like inserting a youtube video into a thread which runs on and from the youtube servers or something else?

----------


## Witis

> Which ever makes me get more women!!!


If you only attract a lot of really rich and successful women, would it be a problem if they asked you to look after their house for them while they are away at work???

----------


## Witis

> moar mermaids ?


Do we have a choice???

----------


## Witis

> It won't actually. The images are linked off site which mean that the only resource consumed is the for the unicode string that spells out the hyper links for the images which is arguable as small as most posts in this thread.


Are you sure? For example if I locate a picture and then add it as a hyperlink then that happens: 
http://static1.demotix.com/sites/def...os/1730971.jpg

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis

Ah not a direct hyperlink, but inserted as hyperlinked image; however, a stream of large pictures still drags the thread down!

----------


## Witis

> By the way, you might want to check on the length of the intestine, though I'd have to say that it took a lot of guts to make the claim that you did.


Yep 2 miles was a very gutsy claim, the truth is the large intestine is approximately 1.5 metres (5 feet) and the small intestine is approximately 7 metres (23 feet) for a total of 8.5 metres or 28 feet.
Source:http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/...arge-intestine

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Two miles is pretty close. 28 feet has a two in it, and both meters and miles could have the abbreviation m for the unit. Therefore, he was off by a single digit.

----------


## Witis

> Two miles is pretty close. 28 feet has a two in it, and both meters and miles could have the abbreviation m for the unit. Therefore, he was off by a single digit.


Although, come to think of it, if he did have 2 miles of intestines in his stomach, there would be a lot of localised swelling, which would resemble a very very heavy pregnancy.

----------


## dday9

> Do you mean the longer hot dogs or the smaller cocktail weiners, and what are they made out of???


The shorter, fatter ones. And I don't want to know what they're made out of!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nobody knows what they are made of.

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis

> The shorter, fatter ones. And I don't want to know what they're made out of!


"North American vienna sausages are mainly made from pork" - wiki

----------


## dday9

> "North American vienna sausages are mainly made from pork" - wiki


What are the European vienna sausages made from?

----------


## Witis

> What are the European vienna sausages made from?


Not sure the wiki page doesn't say, perhaps they also get made of out hogzilla: "Hogzilla is the name given to a wild hog that was shot and killed in Alapaha, Georgia, on June 17, 2004, by Chris Griffin on Ken Holyoak's farm and hunting reserve. Alleged to be 12 feet (3.6 m) long and to weigh 1,000 pounds (450 kg), scientists confirmed that Hogzilla actually weighed 800 pounds (360 kg) and was between 7.5 and 8 feet (2.25 and 2.4 m) long, diminishing the previous claim." - wiki

----------


## Witis

Or Hog Kong -> "Hog Kong was an estimated 1,140 lb (517 kg) wild hog killed in August 2004 by Larry Earley at his 22-acre (89,000 m2) farm near Leesburg, Florida, using a Smith & Wesson Model 29." -wiki

----------


## Witis

Or Ton Pig -> "Ton Pig was a domestic hog from China owned by Xu Changjin that weighed in at 1,984 pounds (900 kg). Ton died from lack of mobility because of obesity on February 4, 2004. It was sent to the Liaoning Agriculture Museum in Shenyang, for display." - wiki

----------


## Witis

Or Big Bill -> "The world record for the heaviest pig so far is held by Big Bill, owned by Elias Buford Butler of Jackson, Tennessee. It was a Poland China breed of hog that tipped the scales at 2,552 lb (1,157 kg) in 1933. Bill was due to be exhibited at the Chicago World Fair when he broke a leg and had to be put down." -wiki

----------


## Niya

> Ah not a direct hyperlink, but inserted as hyperlinked image; however, a stream of large pictures still drags the thread down!


I'd love to hear your explanation of how the images drag the thread down!

----------


## Witis

> I'd love to hear your explanation of how the images drag the thread down!


Drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag drag.

How is that???

----------


## Niya

Believe it or not that post actually consumes more resources than 10 images combined!!

----------


## Niya

Moar mermaids ?

----------


## Witis

> Believe it or not that post actually consumes more resources than 10 images combined!!


You're trying to kid me! Loading images is what drags the thread down, rendering text is really really fast!

----------


## Witis

> Moar mermaids ?


No moar!

----------


## Niya

> actually there is an *upload limit* i am almost certain of it, no dream whatsoever.


LRN 2 HTML PLZ KTHXBAI  :Wink:  xD

----------


## Niya

> You're trying to kid me! Loading images is what drags the thread down, rendering text is really really fast!


So I guess your video card uses something other than pixels to render text....something that is faster right ?

----------


## Niya

Or maybe it doesn't bother to draw the gray background the text is written on right ? I'm trying to figure out just how drawing the text is faster.

----------


## Niya

> You're trying to kid me! Loading images is what drags the thread down


I assume when you're running your browser, you stop any and all other network programs on your PC ? Like Windows Update, or Bittorrent or Skype....right ?

----------


## Witis



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> "North American vienna sausages are mainly made from pork" - wiki


Yeah, but:

A) Pork is defined as: Some part of a pig. That's fine, but the question, "What part?" still bothers me.
B) Mostly?!?!?!? There's enough space there for some real surprises.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Or Big Bill -> "The world record for the heaviest pig so far is held by Big Bill, owned by Elias Buford Butler of Jackson, Tennessee. It was a Poland China breed of hog that tipped the scales at 2,552 lb (1,157 kg) in 1933. Bill was due to be exhibited at the Chicago World Fair when he broke a leg and had to be put down." -wiki


He couldn't have had far to go. They probably couldn't fix the leg because they couldn't find it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> So I guess your video card uses something other than pixels to render text....something that is faster right ?


There is a cost to downloading those images for those of us who are doggedly sticking to a slower broadband connection.

----------


## Niya

MORTAL KOMBAT!!! xD

----------


## Witis

> Yeah, but:
> 
> A) Pork is defined as: Some part of a pig. That's fine, but the question, "What part?" still bothers me.


Especially when it means eating pork wieners, now that's gotta hurt!!!!!

----------


## Niya

> There is a cost to downloading those images for those of us who are doggedly sticking to a slower broadband connection.


Images in HTML webpages are generated by IMG tags which your browser gets by downloading asynchronously somewhat like how AJAX works. I've observed that browsers don't generally load images at the expense of the page that their embedded in.

----------


## Witis

> He couldn't have had far to go. They probably couldn't fix the leg because they couldn't find it.


I can only imagine Big Bill trying to crawl around his pen using his "arms" before they put him down.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

I didn't know sub zero was you favourite character in mortal kombat Niya?

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> There is a cost to downloading those images for those of us who are doggedly sticking to a slower broadband connection.


Draggin it down is what he does best!

----------


## Niya

> I didn't know sub zero was you favourite character in mortal kombat Niya?


Actually, Jade from UMK3 was my favorite character.

I was really good with Sub-Zero though.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> I've observed that browsers don't generally load images at the expense of the page that their embedded in.


 Then you need glasses!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> Then you need glasses!


Ever notice what happens when you hog down your system with many downloads and try to load a web page with lots of images ?

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> Ever notice what happens when you hog down your system with many downloads and try to load a web page with lots of images ?


So you finally admit you are actually trying to turn it into a drag race!!!

----------


## Niya

> So you finally admit you are actually trying to turn it into a drag race!!!


Is English your first language ?

----------


## dday9

> Is English your first language ?


Si señor.

----------


## dday9

ó señorita

----------


## dday9

No se lo que estás

----------


## Witis

> Is English your first language ?


Here are the lyrics to the song "it's raining men" -> http://www.lyricsondemand.com/onehit...menlyrics.html they should help you drag it a bit more!!!

----------


## Witis

Watch out though there could be some door slammer action in addition to the drag racing!

----------


## dday9

> Here are the lyrics to the song "it's raining men" -> http://www.lyricsondemand.com/onehit...menlyrics.html they should help you drag it a bit more!!!


Hallelujah!

----------


## Witis

It might be off to the slammer for Niya!

----------


## dday9

> It might be off to the slammer for you!


As long as I have free food, free tv, decent standard of living, and the occasional <insert dirty word here> then I'm OK.

----------


## Witis

> As long as I have free food, free tv, decent standard of living, and the occasional <insert dirty word here> then I'm OK.


Did you just fess up to drag racing too???

----------


## dday9

> Did you just fess up to drag racing too???


Never heard of it.

----------


## Witis

Door slammer action!

----------


## Witis

> Never heard of it.


Lol.

----------


## Witis

> Door slammer action!


Charles I found out all about it!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Images in HTML webpages are generated by IMG tags which your browser gets by downloading asynchronously somewhat like how AJAX works. I've observed that browsers don't generally load images at the expense of the page that their embedded in.


Sure. However, that is more relevant if you don't care to see the images. I guess that's what this thread is all about, but why post images if you don't expect them to be viewed? Why view a thread if you don't want to view the contents?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Do you have a different definition for the term "drag racing" than the US uses?

----------


## Witis

> Sure. However, that is more relevant if you don't care to see the images. I guess that's what this thread is all about, but why post images if you don't expect them to be viewed? Why view a thread if you don't want to view the contents?


The problem is that Niya is obviously trying to make the post race into an illegal drag race.

----------


## Witis

Niya wants to get his tranny happening!!!

----------


## Niya

> Sure. However, that is more relevant if you don't care to see the images. I guess that's what this thread is all about, but why post images if you don't expect them to be viewed? Why view a thread if you don't want to view the contents?


Point I'm making is that if you only want to read the posts you can be sure that the images won't load before all the posts are. After the layout and text and all that has been set the browser then starts to download the images. So anyone here who is using a wooden modem from the 1900s won't really suffer unless they only want to see the images.

----------


## Niya

Anyways.....MOAR KOMBAT!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The muscles and skeletal system of a four armed person would be pretty odd. Of course, they'd have to be forwarned, as well.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> The muscles and skeletal system of a four armed person would be pretty odd. Of course, they'd have to be forwarned, as well.


Odd only on a humanoid....Nature has tons of multi-limbed creatures so the designs are there, buried in the tapestry drawn by evolution.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Watch out though, the post race is clearly not a drag race, and accidents happen all the time!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Also you will never beat queen barrk!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> Also you will never beat queen barrk!!!


Keep dreaming....

----------


## Witis

Don't forget about the sirens either!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> Keep dreaming....


I am not dreaming, she owns your tranny!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

You're going to hit the wall if you keep going like that!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> You're going to hit the wall if you keep going like that!


What kind of wall ?

----------


## Witis

What happens if you throw a rod at 200 mph???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> What kind of wall ?


Like that!

----------


## Niya

> What happens if you throw a rod at 200 mph???


It travels at 200 mph duh....

----------


## Niya

> Like that!


Looks cool...I can't wait!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Jerry really hit the wall!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

How long before something goes wrong???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> How long before something goes wrong???


One way to find out!

----------


## Witis

> It travels at 200 mph duh....


Not everyone walks away from crashes at that speed!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> One way to find out!


Are you really that stupid???

----------


## Witis

Dude you are the skull!!!

----------


## Niya

> Are you really that stupid???


Yes...

----------


## dday9

> Yes...


:0  .

----------


## Witis

> Yes...


I actually think you may be that stupid!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> I actually think you may be that stupid!!!


Thanks...

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Niya thinks he is going the distance, I just think he looks like that!!!

----------


## Witis

Niya's stupid!!!

----------


## Witis

Ha ha!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

And boring too!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> And boring too!!!


Cool story bro!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> Cool story bro!!!


I ain't your bro dude!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

And you are no angel!!!

----------


## Niya

> I ain't your bro dude!


Thank God....

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> Thank God....


Aren't you going to go after the gods too???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Niya = stupid and boring!!!

----------


## Witis

Go anything else other than brain dead tranny action???

----------


## Witis

Or are you trying to win by boring us to death???

----------


## Witis

It is not going to end well is it???

----------


## Witis

Moar??? No moar!

----------


## Niya

> Or are you trying to win by boring us to death???


Sorry don't care. Not here to entertain you ......now MOAR KOMBAT!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Boring you are boring boring boring!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> Boring you are boring boring boring!!!


Its so simple.....You can leave.....

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

You are teh stupid to teh max0r!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> Its so simple.....You can leave.....


Actually I think you will find that you are causing the problem not me!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

So stupid!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

So boring!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Niya the dragon, hell bent on self destruction!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

How many drugs are you on???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

I have heard the saying dragging a thread into the gutter but what you are doing is extreme!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Yeah, you are the skull, that much is spot on re post #47898!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

What you are doing is completely pointless, you can't even win!!!

----------


## dday9

I wish I knew how much memory is being used on this thread...

----------


## Witis

Best case scenario is that you will go barrking mad and turn into another Moti, and that's the best case scenario!!!

----------


## Niya

> What you are doing is completely pointless, you can't even win!!!


Keep dreaming.....

----------


## Niya

> I wish I knew how much memory is being used on this thread...


Memory isn't the issue really, hard disk space would be.

----------


## Witis

> Keep dreaming.....


Wake up Niya, it is you that is dreaming!!!

----------


## Witis

> Memory isn't the issue really, hard disk space would be.


You sound like you are losing it!!!

----------


## dday9

> You sound like you are losing it!!!


lost...

----------


## dday9

Niya, you've posted more than 200 post in one day!

----------


## Witis

Doing the same repetitive thing again and again has that effect on anyone!!!

----------


## dday9

I'm impressed!

----------


## Witis

> Niya, you've posted more than 200 post in one day!


Somehow I don't think there is any pride involved!!!

----------


## Witis

> I'm impressed!


Are you sure that is what does it for you???

----------


## Witis

Did Niya just crash???

----------


## Niya

> Niya, you've posted more than 200 post in one day!


Well yeah, that's the idea. At 40 posts per day since I started posting in this thread would make me no.1 in about 180 days. I've already passed the quota for today.

----------


## Niya

> Did Niya just crash???


Is that a challenge ?

----------


## Witis

Ah just a pitstop, oh well.

----------


## Witis

> Well yeah, that's the idea. At 40 posts per day since I started posting in this thread would make me no.1 in about 180 days. I've already passed the quota for today.


You'll never make it and I mean NEVER!!!

----------


## Niya

I've already met today's quota so until tomorrow...

----------


## Witis

You'll hit the wall, throw a rod, fall asleep at the wheel!!!

----------


## Niya

> You'll never make it and I mean NEVER!!!


Boy you really need to wake up from that fantasy you're living in.

----------


## Witis

Get caught playing with your tranny!!!

----------


## Niya

> You'll hit the wall, throw a rod, fall asleep at the wheel!!!


You're really daring me aren't you.....I can still go to Street Fighter if you like...

----------


## Witis

> Boy you really need to wake up from that fantasy you're living in.


I am not the one behaving like a juvenile, that much is for certain!

----------


## Witis

> You're really daring me aren't you.....I can still go to Street Fighter if you like...


Moar boring stuff??? No moar!

----------


## Niya

CHUN LI!!! xD

----------


## Niya

> I am not the *only* one behaving like a juvenile, that much is for certain!


Fix'd that for ya!!

----------


## Witis

> I've already met today's quota so until tomorrow...


No tommorrow!!! Oh the inhumanity!!!

----------


## Witis

> Fix'd that for ya!!


Well DDay did confess about his drag racing a couple of pages back, so I'll give that one to you!

----------


## Niya

Ummmm....ok....MOAR CHUN LI!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

No moar!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

No No No more dragon posts!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

He's off again!!!

----------


## Niya

> No No No more dragon posts!!!


You want MOAR DRAGONS ????? SURE!!!!!

----------


## Witis

That is not the spirit of the post race!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Stop chasing the dragon Niya!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> That is not the spirit of the post race!


Pray tell....what is ? I'm stupid remember ?

----------


## Witis

Uh oh, he really is that stupid and boring, trying to drag race in a marathon!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> Pray tell....what is ? I'm stupid remember ?


Yeah I remember. Have you read about Parksie yet?

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> Yeah I remember. Have you read about Parksie yet?


Who is that...Is that someone important ?

----------


## Witis

It is like watching somebody doing a mindless repetitive task over and over!!!

----------


## Niya

> It is like watching somebody doing a mindless repetitive task over and over!!!


I can keep going if you like....I got nothing but time right now....Shall I continue ?

----------


## Niya

MOAR DRAGONS ??? xD

----------


## Witis

> Who is that...Is that someone important ?


The thread is sort of linked/dedicated to Parksie so you should do a search and read about him.

----------


## Witis

> I can keep going if you like....I got nothing but time right now....Shall I continue ?


Boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring boring!!!

----------


## Witis

> moar dragons ??? Xd


No, no, no, no moar!

----------


## Witis

And peace settled in for a while...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is very much in the spirit of the post race. There's no doubt that barrk didn't write 7,000+ lengthy, unique, deeply insightful, missives. It's mostly just drivel, so Niya is right up there. In fact, we are rather witnessing history in the making.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I really doubt that it will keep up for the number of days needed to hit the top of the mark, but if it did, it would be a testament of a sort. Kind of like the person who tried to collect the biggest ball of string. It's a testament, but nobody knows what it is a testament to.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Also, this thread is hardly a tribute to Parksie. His was a sad story, but he's also one of the largest contributors to this thread, so before his untimely passing, he was a part of the madness.  It would be a little strange to be a large contributor to your own tribute.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Though, I rather think that there are two runners in the current race.

----------


## dday9

> Though, I rather think that there are two runners in the current race.


I try to huff and puff, but the darn house won't blow down. Partly because my wife yells at me to get off the computer!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You and I are nothing more than also rans in this one.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't find myself being too broken up about that, either.

----------


## dday9

Ok__

----------


## dday9

So__

----------


## dday9

I'm_

----------


## dday9

going

----------


## dday9

to__

----------


## dday9

try_

----------


## dday9

and_

----------


## dday9

boost

----------


## dday9

my__

----------


## dday9

post

----------


## dday9

count

----------


## dday9

up__

----------


## dday9

by__

----------


## dday9

quite

----------


## dday9

alot

----------


## dday9

typing

----------


## dday9

a___

----------


## dday9

bunch

----------


## dday9

of__

----------


## dday9

random

----------


## dday9

things

----------


## dday9

that

----------


## dday9

come

----------


## dday9

into

----------


## dday9

my__

----------


## dday9

mind.

----------


## dday9

I___

----------


## dday9

hope

----------


## dday9

will

----------


## dday9

be__

----------


## dday9

able

----------


## dday9

to__

----------


## dday9

get_

----------


## dday9

into

----------


## dday9

the_

----------


## dday9

thousands,

----------


## dday9

but_

----------


## dday9

I___

----------


## dday9

think

----------


## dday9

that's

----------


## dday9

a___

----------


## dday9

bit_

----------


## dday9

ambitious.

----------


## dday9

suppose

----------


## dday9

will

----------


## dday9

try_

----------


## dday9

and_

----------


## dday9

pass

----------


## dday9

up__

----------


## dday9

Niya,

----------


## dday9

but_

----------


## dday9

even

----------


## dday9

then

----------


## dday9

at__

----------


## dday9

his_

----------


## dday9

current

----------


## dday9

rate,

----------


## dday9

it__

----------


## dday9

may_

----------


## dday9

be__

----------


## dday9

impossible!

----------


## dday9

What

----------


## dday9

ever

----------


## dday9

will

----------


## dday9

I___

----------


## dday9

do?_

----------


## dday9

Continue

----------


## dday9

posting

----------


## dday9

all_

----------


## dday9

of__

----------


## dday9

these

----------


## dday9

meaningless

----------


## dday9

post?

----------


## dday9

I___

----------


## dday9

suppose

----------


## dday9

that

----------


## dday9

will.

----------


## dday9

I'm_

----------


## dday9

not_

----------


## dday9

posting

----------


## dday9

any_

----------


## dday9

images

----------


## dday9

in__

----------


## dday9

fear

----------


## dday9

that

----------


## dday9

a___

----------


## dday9

mod_

----------


## dday9

will

----------


## dday9

shut

----------


## dday9

down

----------


## dday9

this

----------


## dday9

thread.

----------


## dday9

Let_

----------


## dday9

me__

----------


## dday9

see_

----------


## dday9

how_

----------


## dday9

much

----------


## dday9

I'm_

----------


## dday9

up__

----------


## dday9

to__

----------


## dday9

now,

----------


## dday9

or__

----------


## dday9

not,

----------


## dday9

I___

----------


## dday9

want

----------


## dday9

it__

----------


## dday9

be__

----------


## dday9

a___

----------


## Witis

> This is very much in the spirit of the post race. There's no doubt that barrk didn't write 7,000+ lengthy, unique, deeply insightful, missives. It's mostly just drivel, so Niya is right up there. In fact, we are rather witnessing history in the making.


I wasn't so sure, so I decided to look at the first couple of pages of her posts and they read like that:




> No drinking alcohol but you'll consider smoking???? (i.e barrk is anti smoking)
> 
> Mom's always watching...so behave yourself. Take two aspirins, rub your temples, have a nap and you'll feel much better! 
> 
> Moms usually are...however most kids don't realize that until they don't have their Moms around to help them every day anymore! I hope the fast ends soon and your headache goes away. If you don't...
> 
> "To keep milk from turning sour: keep it in the cow."
> 
> I claim this thread in the name of Kathryn Barr...and declare it Katieville!....all bow to the Queen.
> ...


Seems to me that Katie is playing by the rules and posting reasonably coherent complete sentences with a positive outlook for most of her posts, making her a good queen. What Niya is doing is just stupid and boring, for most of his post he hasn't written anything at all, and is overtly and deliberately trying to drag the entire thread down instead of playing according to the the spirit of the race!

----------


## Witis

dday9 is right, the way Niya is playing, one wonders if bringing the post race down is his primary goal??? Which is sad.

----------


## Witis

> Also, this thread is hardly a tribute to Parksie. His was a sad story, but he's also one of the largest contributors to this thread, so before his untimely passing, he was a part of the madness.  It would be a little strange to be a large contributor to your own tribute.


I maintain the post race is still going at least in part due to Parksie, for example look at Cybersufer's avatar which says "for Parksie"! Moreover, I am not convinced the thread is madness, the relative sanity or craziness involved depends entirely on the posters in the race! In Niya's case he lost it entirely a long time ago!!!

----------


## Witis

B.T.W although Parksie's first page of posts were one word replies at least they were code like:


```
void main() {
int i;
for(
i=0;i<5;i++
) {
cout <<
"Post Race!!!" << endl;
}
}
```

From that point onwards Parksie only posts complete sentences. Like:




> You can pick your friends, and you can pick your nose, but you can't
> pick your friend's nose.
> 
> Man who pull out too fast leave rubber.
> 
> Woman who slide down bannister make monkey shine.
> 
> I'd like to meet the man who invented sex and see what he's working on now.
> 
> ...

----------


## Witis

That covers the top 2 posters in the thread: barrk (katie) and Parksie (Mike), what Niya has been doing is a disgrace by comparison!

----------


## Witis

> In fact, we are rather witnessing history in the making.


The worst poster ever? The end of the post race???

----------


## dday9

Weren't all those post made when there wasn't a 30 second waiting period

----------


## dday9

So long as they could type a sentence faster than 30 seconds, then they where ok.

----------


## Witis

> Weren't all those post made when there wasn't a 30 second waiting period


Not sure, the thread was first replied to by Jamagei who replied:
ok
sure
we
can
try [and reach 1000 posts]

but by the 7th post got bored of himself saying
"Ok i am very bored. To have to have done this" ;p

The same insanity continued until page 24 when 1000 replies were reached; from that point onwards the thread regained its sanity, the posts turned into complete sentences, and the race was transformed into a lot more fun!

----------


## Witis

> So long as they could type a sentence faster than 30 seconds, then they where ok.


The fast posting was all at the beginning, after 1000 replies were reached (page 24) there was less posting pressure and much much more content per post, and any attempts to bring back the insanities were usually short lived!

----------


## Witis

From barrk's posts:



> 486 - The average IQ needed to understand a PC.
> state-of-the-art - Any computer you can't afford.
> Obsolete - Any computer you own.
> Microsecond - The time it takes for your state-of-the-art computer to become obsolete.
> Man with hand in pocket feel cocky all day.
> Virginity like bubble, one ***** - all gone.


From Parksie's posts



> [favourite animal] Definitely cats - especially kittens 
> I like the way they happily sit there for hours doing nothing in particular...they remind me of me.
> Programmers get overlaid.
> Q: What's the difference between love, true love and showing
> off?
> A: Spit, swallow and blowing bubbles

----------


## Niya

I just leave for few hours only to come back and find you crying like a little girl here on the forum....




> What Niya is doing is just stupid and boring, for most of his post he hasn't written anything at all, and is overtly and deliberately trying to drag the entire thread down


You have got to be the biggest moron alive. Every forum out there save the MSDN forum has at least one picture thread with thousands of posts. I don't think anyone was concerned with all that bullshit you're talking about.




> instead of playing according to the the spirit of the race!


I'm playing to win you noob.

----------


## Niya

> That covers the top 2 posters in the thread: barrk (katie) and Parksie (Mike), what Niya has been doing is a disgrace by comparison!


Do you think Niya cares what you think ? Witis has no meaning in Niya's world! Get on a higher level kid and stop being a *****.

----------


## Niya

Now.......SF!!!!!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

X-MEN!!!!! xD

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's nice that I haven't read the first thousand pages completely, because now I can add to my collection of unread pages. It's good to have a collection.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That picture of Wolverine is messed up. For one thing, is that a clavicle? If it is, what's it doing on top of the muscle? If it isin't, then what the heck is it? There isn't enough space for a flea between that costume and skin, so what the heck IS that thing?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Aw, poop. Niya got a couple posts in between the image I was refering to and comment about it.

----------


## Niya

> It's nice that I haven't read the first thousand pages completely, because now I can add to my collection of unread pages. It's good to have a collection.


Don't worry there'll be plenty more  :Wink:

----------


## Niya

> That picture of Wolverine is messed up. For one thing, is that a clavicle? If it is, what's it doing on top of the muscle? If it isin't, then what the heck is it? There isn't enough space for a flea between that costume and skin, so what the heck IS that thing?


Which one are you referring to ? The first one ?

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I maintain the post race is still going at least in part due to Parksie, for example look at Cybersufer's avatar which says "for Parksie"! Moreover, I am not convinced the thread is madness, the relative sanity or craziness involved depends entirely on the posters in the race! In Niya's case he lost it entirely a long time ago!!!


I maintain that you showed up only about two years ago and are now deciding what the spirit of this thread is all about and who it was for. Parksie isn't remembered for posting a bunch of stuff in the Post Race. 

Aside from that, each person has a personality, and this thread has lived and died repeatedly for a very long time. Niya is nothing but a phase in a complex entity that existed before he showed up, and may continue long after he has lost interest. There aren't any rules. Go track down CyberSurfer and see whether or not he cares about a bunch of pictures of overly-developed women in improbable outfits.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Which one are you referring to ? The first one ?


Yeah, #48098

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> Yeah, #48098


Yea I see your point. I'd imagine if a suit like that were real, it would be bad for your health. It'll probably give you some killer cramps at best and mess up your skin at worst.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why lightning from your hands? It's always from your hands? Even Spiderman shoots web from his hands. We are so hand oriented. Spiders don't spin silk from their feet, so why should Spiderman shoot web from his hands. It would be a MUCH different story if he shot silk from his butt like a spider. As for the lightning, Does that mean that she's got some kind of massive charge? She and Magneto ought to be inseparable (in so many ways) if that were the case.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> Why lightning from your hands? It's always from your hands? Even Spiderman shoots web from his hands. We are so hand oriented. Spiders don't spin silk from their feet, so why should Spiderman shoot web from his hands. It would be a MUCH different story if he shot silk from his butt like a spider. As for the lightning, Does that mean that she's got some kind of massive charge? She and Magneto ought to be inseparable (in so many ways) if that were the case.


Well our hands are the primary way we interact with the world so I guess it makes sense in that their powers are an exaggerated way of interacting with the world.

Storm is closer to Iceman that she is to Magneto. She like Iceman can manipulate the cold.

----------


## Niya

Also, Magneto manipulates the Earth's magnetic field or some such thing for his power.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Those guys look angry. Somebody needs to lighten up a bit.

----------


## Niya

I'd be angry too if my costume was mainly underwear worn on the outside  :Smilie:

----------


## Niya

WARRIORS !!!xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> I just leave for few hours only to come back and find you crying like a little girl here on the forum....


I have merely explicated the origins and spirit of the thread. It seems you have suffered a reaction to the facts and are reacting via crude insults like a caveman would. Can I call you Grolk?





> I
> You have got to be the biggest moron alive. Every forum out there save the MSDN forum has at least one picture thread with thousands of posts. I don't think anyone was concerned with all that bullshit you're talking about.


That is a terrible way to cover the fact that you are the poster with the most vacuous contributions in the entire thread, in most cases completely devoid of any content whatsoever. Boring and stupid is merely a euphemism for the way you are carrying on in the thread, it is truly disgraceful.





> II'm playing to win you noob.


You seriously need to reexamine the intellection of winning and what is deemed an appropriate manner of competing in a highly social thread, even if you were to successfully overtake queen barrk and simulate the transfer to the crown from queen Elizabeth II to Price Charles, the way in which you are going about it would result in your beheading just like Charles I in 1649. In other words your behaviour is completely unacceptable from every angle, you style of competing makes you uncivilised and are nothing more that a monster.

----------


## Witis

> Do you think Niya cares what you think ? Witis has no meaning in Niya's world! Get on a higher level kid and stop being a *****.


No, I do not believe that Niya cares about what anyone else thinks!!! I completely understand your world, and your level which is entirely devolved and nihilistic, ergo I am no kid; moreover, it is you that in fact of the matter that is being a *****. It seems that you are intent on bringing one of the oldest and most classic threads down anyway you can, you are so sad:

----------


## Witis

> It's nice that I haven't read the first thousand pages completely, because now I can add to my collection of unread pages. It's good to have a collection.


I don't see how not reading the about origins, development and spirit of the longest running thread on VBF (as far as I know) is a good thing!!!

----------


## Witis

> I maintain that you showed up only about two years ago and are now deciding what the spirit of this thread is all about and who it was for. Parksie isn't remembered for posting a bunch of stuff in the Post Race.


In order to determine the spirit of the thread I did the work, and read most of the initial pages and phases in order to support my statements via facts. You, by your own admission, refuse to do so in order to allow you to redefine its nature according to your whim rather than fact!





> side from that, each person has a personality, and this thread has lived and died repeatedly for a very long time.


As I have already shown there have been posts every year since its inception, meaning it has never fully died.




> Niya is nothing but a phase in a complex entity that existed before he showed up,


As far as I can tell, Niya is the craziest and most mindless and boring poster the thread has ever had to endure -> sadly he is playing the infamy game and in doing so may well bring the thread to an end  :Frown: 





> and may continue long after he has lost interest.


I don't know if it will make it!





> There aren't any rules.


Spoken like a true anarchist; of course there are rules, there are always rules. It is not good to encourage that type of behaviour in my view unless you are on an underground hacking site for example which actively promotes such members. He is a self confessed serial troll!!!





> Go track down CyberSurfer and see whether or not he cares about a bunch of pictures of overly-developed women in improbable outfits.


I am not sure that is even appropriate let alone the point.

----------


## Witis

> Aw, poop. Niya


Ya well that sums it up!

----------


## Witis

> Those guys look angry. Somebody needs to lighten up a bit.


What is wrong with that, angry is what Niya does best!!!

----------


## Witis

> He is a self confessed serial troll!!!


It is quite a haunting!!!

----------


## Niya

> In other words your behaviour is completely unacceptable from every angle, you style of competing makes you uncivilised and are nothing more that a monster.


Wow....thanks for the compliment  :Smilie:

----------


## Niya

> What is wrong with that, angry is what Niya does best!!!


I'm not the one pissing my self over pictures being posted in a Chit-Chat thread...

----------


## Niya

> That is a terrible way to cover the fact that you are the poster with the most vacuous contributions in the entire thread, in most cases completely devoid of any content whatsoever. Boring and stupid is merely a euphemism for the way you are carrying on in the thread, it is truly disgraceful.


You're talking about contributions in a chit-chat thread that was clearly not meant for any serious discussion....You're really the dumbest person I've ever come across. I'm not kidding either.

While we're on the topic of contributions, where are yours ? You've been here almost a whole year before me yet what have you really contributed to this site other that your special brand of idiocy in the chit-chat section ? Come on tell me ? I've written 2 articles, made 3000+ posts by contributing my time to help other here. What have you been up to ? Who in God's name are you to tell me about contributions ? 

Do you have any comprehension of the time and effort it takes to help people here ? You can browse the forums and find more than enough threads where I've actually helped someone solve their problems. That's my legacy here....What's yours ? You're just some idiot that posts in chit-chat. As far as our identities on VBForums go, you shouldn't try to measure my worth when yours is nothing. 

Long after I've gone people can still come here and read my articles on multi-threading or lambdas and delegates, writing that can help others solve real problems in this IT domain. Does Witis have any such contributions ? No...He has only idiotic musings is the forum's playground. That's your legacy....A court jester, a clown, the rambling village idiot. That's all you are. Know your place kid.

----------


## Niya

> Spoken like a true anarchist; of course there are rules, there are always rules. It is not good to encourage that type of behaviour in my view unless you are on an underground hacking site for example which actively promotes such members. He is a self confessed serial troll!!!


You really are the dumbest **** alive....I'm not even joking when I say this.

----------


## Niya

MOAR WARRIORS!!!xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> Wow....thanks for the compliment


Is that an admission of guilt??? Are you actually stating that you enjoy others realising and highlighting that you are behaving in an entirely unacceptable and uncivilised manner, and that you like to be viewed and remembered as a monster???

----------


## Witis

> I'm not the one pissing my self over pictures being posted in a Chit-Chat thread...


That was Hiker's view, he said he thought your pictures "look angry. Somebody needs to lighten up a bit.", he means you Niya. I merely corrected him as everyone knows dragons are irascible and angry fire breathing monsters!!!

----------


## Witis

> You're talking about contributions in a chit-chat thread that was clearly not meant for any serious discussion


Before you make any claims like that you have to do the work to back up your statements. I already have and have shown that any insanity was only at the start in the first 24 pages of the thread until the thread reached the stated goal of 1000 posts, then it settled into an enjoyable fun social thread!





> ....You're really the dumbest person I've ever come across. I'm not kidding either.


Hehe, we both know that is not true, although one of the two of us does in reality seem more mentally challenged that most!!!





> While we're on the topic of contributions, where are yours ?


Just hit the search button and you will be enlightened! 





> Come on tell me ? I've written 2 articles, made 3000+ posts by contributing my time to help other here. What have you been up to ? Who in God's name are you to tell me about contributions ?


Luckily I haven't read them, I shudder to think what they may be like! If you behave like a monster by trying to bring down the longest running social thread in the forum then you will attract a lot of negative attention!! At the moment you really seem to be intent on trying to outdo both Moti Barski and ThEiMp to become the VBF troll champion!!!





> Do you have any comprehension of the time and effort it takes to help people here ?


Is helping anyone really what motivates you, or just something you do to help you keep up the facade???





> You can browse the forums and find more than enough threads where I've actually helped someone solve their problems. That's my legacy here....What's yours ?


Everyone on VBF has helped others, that does not differentiate you from anyone else here, what differentiates you is that you also have an inner monster which is coming out here just like on every other forum you have been a member of, and that is by your own confessions! Your legacy is definitely more monster than just about any other member I know!! I presume that is by choice, that you enjoy being a troll, and actively pursue trolling activities in order to achieve some degree of infamy. It seems that any positive contributions are designed to cover up your real motives and allow you to continue under the radar for longer periods of time!!!





> You're just some idiot that posts in chit-chat. As far as our identities on VBForums go, you shouldn't try to measure my worth when yours is nothing.


Don't agree, the vacuousness and racial hatred in you posts completely refutes such an argument!





> Long after I've gone people can still come here and read my articles on multi-threading or lambdas and delegates, writing that can help others solve real problems in this IT domain.


I am not convinced that actually defines who you really are!!!





> Does Witis have any such contributions ?


I have some contributions which are above average!





> No...He has only idiotic musings is the forum's playground.


I would strongly disagree on that point!





> That's your legacy....A court jester, a clown, the rambling village idiot. That's all you are. Know your place kid.


That is merely a string of meaningless drivel from a crazy dragon, and I am no kid so beware!

----------


## Witis

> You really are the dumbest **** alive....I'm not even joking when I say this.


I thought that was the whole point of all of your posts in the post race - they are because you want that title all for yourself!!!

----------


## Witis

> MOAR WARRIORS!!!xD


No, NO MOAR! I have had enough of your brainless zombie antics!!!

----------


## Witis

Does anyone want to guess how long it is going to be before Niya falls off?

----------


## Witis

Also, you are not a cat and even if you were, as you implied a couple of pages ago, that would only make you a Niyan kitty!!!


Kthxbai!

----------


## Witis

"To the optimist, the glass is half-full. 
To the pessimist, the glass is half-empty. 
To the IT professional, the glass is twice as big as it needs to be."

----------


## Witis

"Funny facts about Google users: 
50% of people use Google well as a search engine. 
The other 50% of them use it to check if their internet is connected"

----------


## Witis

Real coders shout F1 instead of help!

----------


## Witis

"I love pressing F5. It's so refreshing."

----------


## Witis

Recursivity is fun!

----------


## Witis

"What does a network administrator say when he gets back to home from work ? 
There’s no place like 127.0.0.1!"

----------


## Witis

There are 10 types of people in the world. 
Only those who understand binary have regular sex.

----------


## Witis

A customer came into the software store,
He asked for a really difficult game which is almost impossible to beat.
I showed him a copy of Vista!

----------


## Witis

gnirob era snogard!

----------


## Witis

I just hit the shift key!

----------


## Witis

How did the dragon feel when it got run over by a car?
Tired.

----------


## Witis

Niya, I am testing for drunk drivers, can you blow into the machine?

----------


## Witis

Two men drive into a car wash; which one is the Niya?
The one on the motorbike!

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis

What happened to Dr Who?

----------


## Witis

Who???

----------


## Witis

It looks like the cybermen got him!

----------


## Witis

Good job!

----------


## Witis

"All resistance overcome. The Beacon is ours!"

----------


## Witis

It sure is!

----------


## Witis

4 barrels in your helmet will do the trick every time!

----------


## Witis

Now that's my type of upgrade!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Apparently, the race is going on.

----------


## Witis

> Apparently, the race is going on.


I see your point, yes it looks like it will go on after all!

----------


## Witis

279.

----------


## Witis

280.

----------


## Witis

281.

----------


## Witis

282.

----------


## Witis

283, or T-17

----------


## Witis

284, or T-16.

----------


## Witis

285 or T-15.

----------


## Witis

286 or T-14.

----------


## Witis

287 or T-13.

----------


## Witis

288 or T-12.

----------


## Witis

289 or T - 1011.

----------


## Witis

290 or T - 1010.

----------


## Witis

291 or T - 1001

----------


## Witis

292 or T - 1000

----------


## Witis

293 or T - 0111

----------


## Witis

294 or T - 0110

----------


## Witis

295 or T - 0101

----------


## Witis

296 or T - 0100

----------


## Witis

297 or T - 0011

----------


## Witis

298 or T - 0010

----------


## Witis

299 or T - 0001

----------


## Witis

300!

----------


## Witis

> This is one for all you constantly bored people.
> 
> The highest number of replies I have so far seen to a post is 300 ish.


That is now 100101101 (301) posts from me!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, you have embraced the true meaning of the Post Race. Oddly, I've doubled my contribution to this thread in the last week or two.

----------


## Niya

> Before you make any claims like that you have to do the work to back up your statements. I already have and have shown that any insanity was only at the start in the first 24 pages of the thread until the thread reached the stated goal of 1000 posts, then it settled into an enjoyable fun social thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, we both know that is not true, although one of the two of us does in reality seem more mentally challenged that most!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit the search button and you will be enlightened! 
> ...


You're an idiot. I'm not going to acknowledge your meaningless existence any more.

----------


## Niya

DEMONS!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> You're an idiot. I'm not going to acknowledge your meaningless existence any more.


Of all the attempted rebuttals I have witnessed in my time, that has to be the single worst attempt, in fact it is less than an attempt - it is a complete and utter failure!

----------


## Witis

> So, you have embraced the true meaning of the Post Race. Oddly, I've doubled my contribution to this thread in the last week or two.


Sort of, I have to highlight that the post race is obviously supposed to be a social marathon and not a drag race, although the occasional dash can be an enjoyable exception!

----------


## Witis

Niya's gone off to his own world of all dark no light yet again!!!

----------


## Witis

I get the feeling his time in the race could be over very soon!

----------


## Witis

Too much dragging it makes Niya a frowny face all day long!!!

----------


## Witis

He's ignoring me now, should I be offended???

----------


## Witis

Nah, I'll take it as a compliment from the forum's Niyan kitty!

----------


## Witis

Sing it for me Niya!

----------


## Witis

Niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyanniyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan niyan!!!

----------


## Witis

Just add the music in your head when you read the lyrics!

----------


## Witis

Don't believe me, read the lyrics on line for yourself -> http://www.lyricsfreak.com/n/nyan+ca..._20986453.html !

----------


## Witis



----------


## Niya

MOAR DEMONS!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

How about some Niyan cat pics???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

What do you say???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Did you stick you tongue out at me??? How rude!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Come on Niya we want Niyan kitty pix!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

You can do better than that!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Pick up your act!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Nah that's just ugly!!!

----------


## Witis

The public want Niyan kitty!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

You can do it!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Come on Niyan kitty!!!

----------


## Witis

Don't let us down!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Niyan is very popular!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Nah you are still posting school stuff!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

You can do better than that!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

You seem to have gone mute!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Or nuts!!!

----------


## Witis

Bit of both???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Bring back the kitty lol!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Perhaps you could record yourself singing Niyan kitty, and we could listen to you???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

What was wrong with that idea???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Make the recording in stereo!!!

----------


## Witis

Then I could add some effects in!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Or you could do that yourself if you can???

----------


## Witis

The artwork seems to be getting darker while I am chatting to you!!!

----------


## Witis

Can you explain it???

----------


## Witis

That last pic was really dark in post #48339!!!

----------


## Witis

Does it match your mood???

----------


## Witis

Niyan kitty will cheer you up!!!

----------


## Witis

Here's another mix to cheer you up!

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis

So cool!!!

----------


## Witis

Where's he gone???

----------


## Witis

Oh well!!!

----------


## Witis

Wasn't that more fun than your dark artwork???

----------


## Niya

MORRIGAN!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Ah he is back!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Have you got the jazz tune playing???

----------


## Witis

Tis cool non?

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

You seem to need some cheering up!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

You have failed my ink blot test!

----------


## Witis

More Nyian kitty to the rescue!

----------


## Witis



----------


## Niya

KERRIGAN !!!!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Nup, we still aren't feeling it!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Try something else!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

At the moment you seem like a disgrunted tween with teething issues!

----------


## Witis

What are they called again the goth kids???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

You know who I mean!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Emo!???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

That's it!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Emo: "Genre of softcore punk music that integrates unenthusiastic melodramatic 17 year olds who dont smile, high pitched overwrought lyrics and inaudible guitar rifts with tight wool sweaters, tighter jeans, itchy scarfs (even in the summer), ripped chucks with favorite bands signature, black square rimmed glasses, and ebony greasy unwashed hair that is required to cover at least 3/5 ths of the face at an angle." - Urban Dictionary

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Does that sound like you Niyan???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Emo: "Definition: Emo teens tend to deal with emotions differently than normal teen or "preps". Emos tend to write poetry or draw. Unlike the stereo-type, most emos DO NOT cut themselves. Emos tend to have more empathy for other's making them great people to talk to when you're having a bad day. Emos tend like dark things. Like black for instance. Just because someone is emo it does not mean that they cut or have no friends! In fact, emos usually have their own clique. Emos tend to be anti-social because they are often bullied and they tend to not like bright colours. Emos tend to like alternative or rock bands. Emos tend to wear skinny jeans and band-T's. Most emo's are atheist. Emo's like horror. Emo's like things that creep out most others. Emos love to read. To them reading a book is like being in a different world. Most emo's get quite good grades. This is mostly due to the fact that they don't want to be singled out in a class room. Emo's are usually shy and very quiet.
Usage: Zak is very emo." - Geek Dictionary

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> Emos tend like dark things. Like black for instance. Just because someone is emo it does not mean that they cut or have no friends!


That's a relief!!!

----------


## Witis

How to be Emo-> http://www.wikihow.com/Be-Emo

----------


## Witis

"Emo is a state of mind. But like "hipster," "punk," and "leftist," it can mean any number of different things. Mostly, you'll just need the right attitude. Being emo is all about emotional reflection, an acknowledgment of personal anxiety, and a passion for expressive music."

----------


## Witis

"Understand what emo is. The meaning of emo comes from music — "emo" is short for emotive hardcore, a sub-genre of hardcore punk, which still has roots in indie rock today. So its ties to music are especially strong, and they provide the basis for our common understanding of what it means to be emo. But someone who is emo have number of different ways of relating to one another and standing out. Emo is a lot of things."

----------


## Witis

1."Appreciate Emo music. Emo is a sub-genre of hardcore punk and indie rock. It started in Washington in 1985, with bands such as Rites of Spring and Embrace. In recent times, many pop-punk, alternative rock and metalcore bands have been grouped under the banner of emo or screamo as well, with different degrees of integrity."

----------


## Witis

"Probably the first and most important thing to do in order to be considered emo is to listen to emo bands. Test yourself. Try listening to emo music and see if you end up liking it. If you finish wanting to download or buy the songs after you’re done with the album, you’re probably a true emo. If you don't like the music, that's okay too. You can still express your emotions through fashion and lifestyle."

----------


## Witis

"If you don't like emo, try listening to screamo. Screamo is closely related to emo but with elements of hardcore and punk mixed in."

----------


## Witis

2. "Consider picking up an instrument. Being able to play music by yourself or in a band would give you huge credibility. Remember, though, that it takes quite a while for most people to learn an instrument and to start being able to play songs."

----------


## Witis

3."Find out which emo bands you like. There are tons of emo bands out there, each with a different musical style. Explore what styles you like and which bands sound good to you."

----------


## Witis

"Part Three: Clothes, Makeup and Hair"

----------


## Witis

"Dress Emo. After you have discovered your inner emo, try shopping for a new wardrobe. The goal is to look non-comformist, avoiding any big label brands. People who are emo tend to wear black or dark colors, along with dark makeup."

----------


## Witis

Are you getting all of that Niyan???

----------


## Witis

2. "Make-up. You do not need to wear make-up if you don't want, there is no rule to say a follower of emo must wear certain make-up. You could wear eyeliner or eyeshadow if you wanted but it isn't necessary. Whatever you do, make sure it isn't big. Some people may mistake you for being Goth."

----------


## Witis

3. "Get "emo hair". There isn't a rule for emo hair either, not like there is for scene. If you look at most bands which play real emo music, they are all very different. If you wanted, you could leave it long or if yours is short, spike it up."

----------


## Witis

Tips "You can paint your nails black, even if you're a guy."

----------


## Witis

Don't forget to click on the other links on the page which you may find useful including:

How to Look Emo
How to Appreciate Emo Music
How to Get Emo Hair
How to Be Emo at High School
How to Be a Scene Kid
How to Dress Emo for a Hot Summers Day
How to Turn Emo Without Anyone Noticing
How to Communicate With Other Goths
How to Be a Goth, Punk and Emo at the Same Time
How to Be Emo when You Hate Rock Music
How to Go from Emo to Goth

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There was a phrase from the 60's that went: What would happen if they held a war and nobody showed up?

I would say that this thread answers that question.

----------


## Witis

Hey, I though I was providing a lot of useful information for Niyan!

----------


## Witis

And a lot of soothing music to calm his nerves!

----------


## Witis

And cheer his spirits!

----------


## Witis

The jazz mix was very cool, non???

----------


## Witis

I actually seem to be catching Niyan in the post race and I am not even trying!

----------


## Witis

Sorry Niyan, I know it means a lot to you, to come first and all!

----------


## Witis

I was actually looking forward to a more social, leisurely, and easy speed!

----------


## Witis

I have never met a goth, punk, emo, screamo like you before Niyan, although you seem to be heavily into it!

----------


## Witis

Why don't you tell us a bit about what it is like from your perspective???

----------


## Witis

We are all ears!

----------


## Niya

MOAR FEMALE DEMONS!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

Sansa Stark!!!!

----------


## Niya

Lady Stoneheart!!!

----------


## Niya

MOAR DRAGONS !! x :Smilie:

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

You're back Niyan!!!

----------


## Witis

Did you do those things I talked to you about?

----------


## Witis

Did you record yourself singing Niyan kitty???

----------


## Witis

I know, the lyrics are hard to learn!!!

----------


## Witis

Do a few memory exercises!

----------


## Witis

There are loads out there!!!

----------


## Witis

Then once you have your memory back, you can get to the not so easy job of Niyan kitty remix time!!!

----------


## Witis

Did you think all the good stuff was done already???

----------


## Witis

Not even close!

----------


## Witis

Ok, next : how to improve your memory to learn Niyan kitty lyrics so that you never forget them!

----------


## Witis

"How to Improve Your Memory
Tips and Exercises to Sharpen Your Mind and Boost Brainpower"

----------


## Witis

There are lots of things you can do to help your memory!

----------


## Witis

See here -> http://www.helpguide.org/life/improving_memory.htm
"Harnessing the power of your brain
They say that you can’t teach an old dog new tricks, but when it comes to the brain, scientists have discovered that this old adage simply isn’t true."

----------


## Witis

That's good news isn't it Niyan???

----------


## Witis

"he human brain has an astonishing ability to adapt and change—even into old age. This ability is known as neuroplasticity."

----------


## Witis

Did you get that Niyan? I know, it was a long word, sorry!

----------


## Witis

"With the right stimulation, your brain can form new neural pathways, alter existing connections, and adapt and react in ever-changing ways."

----------


## Witis

Your going to be singing Niyan kitty like a pro in no time if you take these tips seriously!

----------


## Witis

"The brain’s incredible ability to reshape itself holds true when it comes to learning and memory. You can harness the natural power of neuroplasticity to increase your cognitive abilities, enhance your ability to learn new information, and improve your memory."

----------


## Witis

I hope your work on the word neuroplasticity paid off when you read that last sentence!

----------


## Witis

"Improving memory tip 1: Don't skimp on exercise or sleep"

----------


## Witis

How is your exercise routine Niyan? Do you do much???

----------


## Witis

It could be holding you back!

----------


## Witis

Healthy body healthy mind!

----------


## Witis

"Just as an athlete relies on sleep and a nutrition-packed diet to perform his or her best, your ability to remember increases when you nurture your brain with a good diet and other healthy habits."

----------


## Witis

"Treating your body well can enhance your ability to process and recall information. Physical exercise increases oxygen to your brain and reduces the risk for disorders that lead to memory loss, such as diabetes and cardiovascular disease. Exercise may also enhance the effects of helpful brain chemicals and protect brain cells."

----------


## Witis

See there is something to the old adage after all!

----------


## Witis

Next is getting a lot of rest!

----------


## Witis

"When you’re sleep deprived, your brain can’t operate at full capacity. Creativity, problem-solving abilities, and critical thinking skills are compromised. Whether you’re studying, working, or trying to juggle life’s many demands, sleep deprivation is a recipe for disaster."

----------


## Witis

Don't worry too much Niyan, you'll be remembering the lyrics to Niyan kitty in no time!

----------


## Witis

"But sleep is critical to learning and memory in an even more fundamental way. Research shows that sleep is necessary for memory consolidation, with the key memory-enhancing activity occurring during the deepest stages of sleep."

----------


## Witis

Next is friends, you need some good friends!

----------


## Witis

"Humans are highly social animals. We’re not meant to survive, let alone thrive, in isolation. Relationships stimulate our brains—in fact, interacting with others may be the best kind of brain exercise."

----------


## Witis

What is your social life like? Is that stopping you from going pro re Niyan kitty remix???

----------


## Witis

If so work on it Niyan!

----------


## Witis

and it is backed by research too!

----------


## Witis

"Research shows that having meaningful relationships and a strong support system are vital not only to emotional health, but also to brain health. In one recent study from the Harvard School of Public Health, for example, researchers found that people with the most active social lives had the slowest rate of memory decline."

----------


## Witis

So join a social club and make sure you have lots of friends!

----------


## Witis

Next is laughter being good medicine for the brain, haha!

----------


## Witis

"You’ve heard that laughter is the best medicine, and that holds true for the brain as well as the body. Unlike emotional responses, which are limited to specific areas of the brain, laughter engages multiple regions across the whole brain."

----------


## Witis

Are you "Looking for ways to bring more laughter in your life? Start with these basics:" wait for it....

----------


## Witis

"Laugh at yourself. Share your embarrassing moments."

----------


## Witis

Do you have many embarrasing moments you can share with us Niyan???

----------


## Witis

Don't be shy, it is good for your memory!

----------


## Witis

It doesn't matter how embarrassing you can share it with us, we won't judge you for it!

----------


## Witis

Next "Spend time with fun, playful people." How does that sound Niyan???

----------


## Witis

"These are people who laugh easilyboth at themselves and at lifes absurditiesand who routinely find the humor in everyday events. Their playful point of view and laughter" are good for the memory!

----------


## Witis

Next you need some funny reminders to get you out of all of that grunge and demon worship!

----------


## Witis

"Surround yourself with reminders to lighten up. Keep a toy on your desk or in your car. Put up a funny poster in your office. Choose a computer screensaver that makes you laugh."

----------


## Witis

I suggest a refocus on Niyan kitty as a much healthier replacement for the dragons and demon fixation you have!

----------


## Witis

The next tip if for you Niyan!

----------


## Witis

"Pay attention to children and emulate them. They are the experts on playing, taking life lightly, and laughing."

----------


## Witis

Next is stress, don't let too much of it get to you!

----------


## Witis

Watch out! "Over time, if left unchecked, chronic stress destroys brain cells and damages the hippocampus, the region of the brain involved in the formation of new memories and the retrieval of old ones."

----------


## Witis

That would be a disaster if you are trying to remember the lyrics right for Niyan kitty!

----------


## Witis

Perhaps you could try meditation???

----------


## Witis

The science supports it! "Meditation works its “magic” by changing the actual brain. Brain images show that regular meditators have more activity in the left prefrontal cortex, an area of the brain associated with feelings of joy and equanimity."

----------


## Witis

Are you a regular meditator Niyan???

----------


## Witis

If not it might just be the "magic" you need!

----------


## Witis

Still don't believe me??? "Meditation also increases the thickness of the cerebral cortex and encourages more connections between brain cells—all of which increases mental sharpness and memory ability."

----------


## Witis

Time to meditate Niyan!!!!!

----------


## Witis

Next, and we all knew it was coming, what is your diet like???

----------


## Witis

You're going to need some brain boosting foods if you want to remember the lyrics, that's for sure!

----------


## Witis

You're going to need some omega-3 fatty acids!

----------


## Witis

Cut out those processed food with loads of fat and sugar, including trans fats! Just read the lablel!!!!!

----------


## Witis

Then go the fruits and vegetables!

----------


## Witis

"produce is packed with antioxidants, substances that protect your brain cells from damage. Colorful fruits and vegetables are particularly good antioxidant "superfood" sources. Try leafy green vegetables such as spinach, broccoli, romaine lettuce, Swiss chard, and arugula, and fruit such as apricots, mangoes, cantaloupe, and watermelon."

----------


## Witis

Here is a less well known tip: Drink Green Tea!

----------


## Witis

"Green tea contains polyphenols, powerful antioxidants that protect against free radicals that can damage brain cells. Among many other benefits, regular consumption of green tea may enhance memory and mental alertness and slow brain aging." You have to admit that does sound good, non?

----------


## Witis

Now it is time to power up the brain!

----------


## Witis

How do you do that enough to learn Niyan kitty lyrics, well I am glad you asked???!!!

----------


## Witis

It is all up to complex carbo loading!

----------


## Witis

"For healthy energy that lasts, choose complex carbohydrates such as whole-wheat bread, brown rice, oatmeal, high-fiber cereal, lentils, and whole beans. Avoid processed foods and limit starches (potato, pasta, rice) to no more than one quarter of your plate."

----------


## Witis

Now that you have your exercise routing, laughter therapy, meditation routine, and a diet to fuel your brain cells, it is time to work it baby!

----------


## Witis

That means giving your brain regular workouts!

----------


## Witis

Use it or lose it Niyan!

----------


## Witis

"The more you work out your brain, the better you’ll be able to process and remember information."

----------


## Witis

Cross training is good!

----------


## Witis

Like learning Niyan kitty lyrics!

----------


## Witis

It’s has to be fun. "Physical and emotional enjoyment is important in the brain’s learning process. The more interested and engaged you are in the activity, the more likely you’ll be to continue doing it and the greater the benefits you’ll experience."

----------


## Witis

As far as benefits go, just think of the endorsements from your Niyan Kitty remix!

----------


## Witis

Perhaps mnemonics will help you remember the lyrics????

----------


## Witis

Then there are some final tips!

----------


## Witis

Don't forget to pay attention, otherwise the lyrics will be in one ear and then out the other!

----------


## Witis

Then involve more than one sense!

----------


## Witis

For example rather than merely reading all of those lyrics, write them out too!

----------


## Witis

I know it can get overwhelming sometimes, so to start with focus on the lyrics you understand, then progress to the rest!

----------


## Witis

Finally it is all about rehearsal as everyone knows practice makes perfect, so practice practice practice!

----------


## Witis

That's it for now, follow those tips and I'll have you singing a world wide Niyan kitty remix that will take the world by storm!

----------


## Witis

Much more popular than your emo dragons, that is for sure!

----------


## Niya

MOAR DRAGONS!!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

I see you are back, did you get all that Niyan???

----------


## Witis

It is a lot to take in one go! But it will be worth it in the long run when the dollar bills are rolling in!

----------


## Witis

Although the key will be getting your speed up once you have the lyrics which won't be easy!!!

----------


## Witis

what do you think can you speed up as well as drag it slow???

----------


## Niya

WITCHES!!!! xD

----------


## Witis

I am not sure if you are going to get out of your emo phase!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

But are you an emo, punk, metal head, or screamo?

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

At this stage I am going to lean towards screamo!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Although here is a refresher on how good your Niyan kitty remix could be!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

You should examine it and work out what you can do differently!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

According to wiki "Screamo is a post-hardcore-influenced subgenre of emo that predominantly evolved from emo, among other genres, in the early 1990s. This initially involved a more aggressive offshoot of emo music and used short songs that grafted "intensity to willfully experimental dissonance and dynamics."

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Does that describe you Niyan???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

"Screamo essentially describes a particularly dissonant style of emo influenced by hardcore punk.[2] Screamo uses typical rock instrumentation, but is notable for its brief compositions, chaotic execution, and screaming vocals." 
source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screamo

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

I imagine your music as being dissonant and punky and chaotic, so it could be you???!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Do you also like music with screaming in it???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

I think you may!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Do you have any music to go with the outpouring of demonic symbolism???

----------


## Witis

Or do you prefer your more mute style???

----------


## Witis

Hey if that is what does it for you, that is what does it for you!!!

----------


## Witis

Although screamo is probably your thing!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Do you need some help getting your screamo on???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Luckily for you I found a guide!!!

----------


## Witis

Back in a minute, I know you can't wait!!!

----------


## Witis

From http://www.wikihow.com/Dress-Like-a-Screamo-Band
"So you've always listened to real screamo and wanted to become a part of it?"

----------


## Witis

I hope that is you Niya!!!

----------


## Witis

More info ""Screamo arose as a distinct music genre in 1991, in San Diego, at the Ché Café,

Gravity Records and Ebullition Records released this more chaotic and expressive style of hardcore. The scene is noted for its distinctive fashion sense, inspired by mod culture. As with emo, the term screamo carries some controversy among participants." -wiki

----------


## Witis

"If you look at the original 'emo style' you'll see it consisted of itchy sweaters and flat shoes. There is nothing wrong with wearing that when listening to real screamo."

----------


## Witis

So you can go for it Niya!

----------


## Witis

"Wear your favourite Screamo band t-shirts, now these bands never were popular so they might be very rare, so get an account on a website that lets you make them yourself if you can't find any. If you prefer older style wear gray or black jumpers. You can always wear a t-shirt underneath if you want to take it off."

----------


## Witis

Then you have to learn how to sing to emulate your favourite screamo bands!

----------


## Witis

Here is a list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_screamo_bands

----------


## Witis

How to Sing Screamo? I know you want to!!!

----------


## Witis

From: http://www.wikihow.com/Sing-Screamo
1. "Make sure you have plenty of saliva at the back of your throat, but not so your breathing way is blocked."

----------


## Witis

2. "Start out with whispering with saliva at the back of the throat, to practice and make your voice crackly."

----------


## Witis

3. "As you get used to the feeling try different styles by narrowing or opening your throat more."

----------


## Witis

4. "Avoid closing your throat up too much. You can hurt your throat this way."

----------


## Witis

5. "Move the shape of your mouth. It adjusts the tone. Experiment with different shapes."

----------


## Witis

6. "Practice. Eventually you will get used to the feeling and can explore different types of screams used by different bands "

----------


## Witis

Also "Drink Warm water often,the air you push out of your diaphragm will dry your throat."

----------


## Witis

Next "Learn to move from a scream to normal singing and back." That sounds important Niyan can you do that???

----------


## Witis

And "Drink hot tea a few hours before you start; mixing it with honey also helps, but never coffee. The honey coats your throat and can help protect it if something happens. Also drink plenty of warm water before, DURING and after, make sure it's warm water and not cold, warm water opens up your throat and relaxes it making it easier to scream, cold water closes your throat."

----------


## Witis

Apparently prolonging a scream can damage your throat, so keep it short Niyan!

----------


## Witis

Don't forget to warm up the vocal chords, screaming is just like any other sort of music!

----------


## Witis

"When you get the hang of this, you will see someones head explode while singing this, don't worry, it's just because you nailed it perfect."

----------


## Witis

Just remember it is screaming not moaning so don't make that mistake!!!

----------


## Witis

Note, a word of caution, If you find yourself in pain, you've thrown a vocal chord or three, which means you should probably see a doctor!!!

----------


## Witis

Now with that tute on screamo under your belt and memory exercises, do you think you'll be up to a Niyan kitty remix???

----------


## Witis

What no reponse???

----------


## Witis

There's money to be made Niya, you can't just walk away from such profitable ideas!!!

----------


## Witis

You don't even have to sing, only scream, surely you can manage that!!!

----------


## Witis

Take your time, think it over and get back to me Niyan!

----------


## Witis

Hey, guess what Niyan???!!!

----------


## Witis

Although I was just chatting to you...

----------


## Witis

There is now only chrismitchell between you and I in the post race!!!

----------


## Witis

How did that happen and I wasn't even trying, just chatting away!

----------


## Witis

I have to say I have never seen such an outpooring of demonic imagery from one person, ever!

----------


## Witis

Which means that you'll probably be one of the best screamos in the world!!!

----------


## Witis

If you want, they could probably decorate the stage with some of your favourite artwork!

----------


## Witis

Think about it, worldwide infamy,

----------


## Witis

a chance to take your artwork on the road!!!

----------


## Witis

and you get paid to scream the Niyan kitty song at the top of your lungs!!!

----------


## Witis

Tempting, isn't it???!!!

----------


## Witis

What more could a person like yourself possibly want from life???

----------


## Witis

Or am I thinking to big too quickly?

----------


## Witis

Are you more of a shy guy???

----------


## Witis

You are into the emo/screamo lifestyle, music, artwork, tatoos and piercing,

----------


## Witis

but you don't like to attract too much attention???

----------


## Witis

I get it, that's ok too!

----------


## Witis

Maybe you are looking for a position in a band???

----------


## Witis

Do you play an instrument???

----------


## Witis

Maybe you play more than one!

----------


## Witis

It is always good to have versatile members in a band!

----------


## Witis

Nobody cares if you prefer to do your mute thing!

----------


## Witis

It's your commitment to the emo/screamo lifestyle that really matters!

----------


## Witis

What do you say about joining a band and doing some of the backup instrumental support???

----------


## Witis

That can pay well and you get to tour all over the place!!!

----------


## Witis

Does that sound like a plan???

----------


## Witis

Do you have any sense of rhythm???

----------


## Witis

Like for the drums and other percussion instruments???

----------


## Witis

Maybe you prefer the guitar???

----------


## Witis

Some of those guys get paid well!

----------


## Witis

And if you have a bit of a scream in your throat you could do the backup vocals too!!!

----------


## Witis

It could be a gateway to something great Niyan!!!

----------


## Witis

Great!!!

----------


## Witis

Great, GREAT, G-R-E-A-T!!!

----------


## Witis

Think about it and get back to me!!!

----------


## Witis

where did Niyan go???

----------


## Witis

I was expecting moar from him!!!

----------


## Witis

Could it be that he is moar of a Niyan Dog???

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis

Maybe he went for walkies???

----------


## szlamany

You two should get a room  :Sick:

----------


## Niya

> You two should get a room


lol......

----------


## Witis

> You two should get a room


I like the sarcasm!

----------


## Witis

Ah there he is again, how is your Niyan doggy/kitty remix coming along???

----------


## Witis

Have you got the words memorised yet???

----------


## Witis

Have you decided on Niyan Doggy or Kitty???

----------


## Witis

Also are you going to do an Emo, Screamo, Punk or Goth remix???

----------


## Witis

Maybe you can combine genres???

----------


## Witis

Pick out your favourite elements of each and bring them altogether!!!

----------


## Witis

I still think screamo has to play a primary part in the remix, I can't see it being Niya otherwise!!!

----------


## Witis

If you want to do a Niyan Doggy remix you could add some growling to the screaming!!!

----------


## Witis

Ah, I found an article on combining the genres as I mentioned in post #48656, let me see if it could work for you??!!

----------


## Witis

"How to Be a Goth, Punk and Emo at the Same Time"

----------


## Witis

"Goth, Punk and emo are all very different things. Goths see beauty in darkness and in things that normal people would usually find ugly, strange or weird, Punks are more about politics and rebellion and emo is about listening to emocore (or sometimes known as emotive hardcore) and being emotive and creative."

----------


## Witis

Then add screamo and you are done!

----------


## Witis

Screamo is a more aggressive offshoot of Emo.
"Screamed vocals are used "not consistently, but as a kind of crescendo element, a sonic weapon to be trotted out when the music and lyrics reach a particular emotional pitch." Some consider the genre to be a bridge between hardcore punk and emo." - wiki

----------


## Witis

So screamo can be the sonic weapon in your Goth, Punk and Emo remix!!!

----------


## Witis

To combine the looks you will need Doc Martens to represent the punks, boot cut or skinny jeans for the Emo in you, dark clothes to represent your inner goth, then add some fishnets, dark makeup including eyeliner and perhaps even a spikey or mohawk hair do! At least that is if you want to go live after you have finished the remix!!!

----------


## Witis

Then you may need some screamo vocal lessons even if you are merely doing backup vocals from time to time!!!

----------


## Witis

If you are going for the Niyan Doggy remix, you will also have to work on your growl and barrk!!!

----------


## Witis

If you have a dog, you could spend some time with it to get the gist of how to growl and barrk with some degree of authenticity!!!

----------


## Witis

Then it is up to you to make the woofing and barrking your own signature vocal performance!!!

----------


## dday9

"You gotta give me a ride.
I'm way to baked to drive to the devils house!"

----------


## dday9

"Houston, we have a problem."

----------


## dday9

"I'll be back."

----------


## dday9

"I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore"

----------


## dday9

"I see dead people."

----------


## dday9

"I'm gonna make him an offer, that he can't refuse."

----------


## dday9

"The truth? You can't handle the truth!"

----------


## dday9

"It happens. What ****? Yeah."

----------


## dday9

"You talkin to me? Are you talkin to me?"

----------


## dday9

AddHandler

----------


## dday9

AddressOf

----------


## dday9

Alias

----------


## dday9

And.

----------


## dday9

AndAlso

----------


## dday9

As__

----------


## dday9

Boolean

----------


## dday9

ByRef

----------


## dday9

Byte

----------


## dday9

ByVal

----------


## dday9

Call

----------


## dday9

Case

----------


## dday9

Catch

----------


## dday9

CBool

----------


## dday9

CByte

----------


## dday9

CChar

----------


## dday9

CDate

----------


## dday9

CDec

----------


## dday9

CDbl

----------


## dday9

Char

----------


## dday9

CInt

----------


## dday9

Class

----------


## dday9

CLng

----------


## dday9

CObj

----------


## dday9

Const

----------


## dday9

Continue

----------


## dday9

CSByte

----------


## dday9

CShort

----------


## dday9

CSng

----------


## dday9

I don't know if I can keep going on anymore!

----------


## Witis

> I don't know if I can keep going on anymore!


Yeah, sooner or later most posters give up just posting to get their post count up, it's enough to drive you crazy, that's why it went all social after the first 1000 posts were reached!

----------


## Witis

You have to make sense to keep your sanity!

----------


## Witis

That's why it is more of a marathon than a sprint!

----------


## dday9

I will finish all the vb.net reserved words then work on all xna properties/methods!

----------


## Witis

Just relax, take a few deep breaths and treat it just like any other thread, and you'll be fine!

----------


## dday9

> Just relax, take a few deep breaths and treat it just like any other thread, and you'll be fine!


Are you talking about posting or are you trying to get me to do some uncomfortable sexual thing?!

----------


## Witis

> Are you talking about posting or are you trying to get me to do some uncomfortable sexual thing?!


Hehe, nothing sexual, sometimes just breathing can make all the difference!

----------


## Witis

The thread might even turn into more fun than insanity!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You have to make sense to keep your sanity!


That explains so much.

----------


## Witis

```
Do while enjoyable = true
     Stay in thread
Loop
```

----------


## Witis

Two coders were chatting to each other and watching three women eating ice cream; the first swallows the ice cream and starts sucking the cone, the second woman licks hers, while the third takes a bite out of the ice cream and cone. The first coder turns and asks the other, "which one has a man friend?", the other coder thinks "it has to be the first one". The first coder answers "no it's the one with her boyfriend sitting next to her, but I like the way you think!"

----------


## dday9

> Two coders were chatting to each other and watching three women eating ice cream; the first swallows the ice cream and starts sucking the cone, the second woman licks hers, while the third takes a bite out of the ice cream and cone. The first coder turns and asks the other, "which one has a man friend?", the other coder thinks "it has to be the first one". The first coder answers "no it's the one with her boyfriend sitting next to her, but I like the way you think!"


Haha!

----------


## dday9

So two cannibals were eating a clown. One looks to the other and ask "Does this taste funny to you?"

----------


## dday9

Why was the blonde staring at the orange juice carton?


Because it said concentrate.

----------


## dday9

There once was a man named Michael Finnegan,
He had whiskers on his chinnegan,
The wind came up and blew them in again,
Poor old Michael Finnegan (begin again)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There once was a coder dday
And in the post race he did stay
He wrote some blank verse
And other things terse
To keep other post racers at bay.

----------


## Niya

wow dday, you popped back with a vengeance.......Good run but I'm still gonna be emperor!!!

----------


## Niya

3.....

----------


## Niya

2.....

----------


## Niya

1.....

----------


## Niya

0.....

----------


## Niya

-1......

----------


## Niya

-2.....

----------


## Niya

-3......

----------


## Niya

ELVES!!!xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> wow dday, you popped back with a vengeance.......Good run but I'm still gonna be emperor!!!

----------


## Witis

Queen not emperor!!!

----------


## Witis

Looks like Niyan doggy wants it all and he wants it now!!!

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis

I can't believe there is still moar!

----------


## Witis

I didn't know there was that much emo artwork around!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Your elf in 48737 is smuggling yo-yos.

----------


## Witis

It's like being back at school again!!!

----------


## Witis

It ain't going to be pretty when he falls off or hits the wall!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There are layers of context to the race.

----------


## Witis

Most posters literally give up with their insanity after about 10 posts max!

----------


## Witis

> There are layers of context to the race.


And there was always going to be moar room for a screamo?!

----------


## Witis

> Most posters literally give up with their insanity after about 10 posts max!


By contrast Niya is literally, as far as I can tell anyway, the most crazy poster in the race thus far!!!

----------


## dday9

> By contrast Niya is literally, as far as I can tell anyway, the most crazy poster in the race thus far!!!


Post to what now?

----------


## Witis

> Post to what now?


Over 700 and he also seems to have given up almost entirely on speech in favour of a stream of uncensored tween drag pics!!!

----------


## Witis

> Over 700 and he also seems to have given up almost entirely on speech in favour of a stream of uncensored tween drag pics!!!


It is not much of a strategy but I guess it takes all types!!!

----------


## Witis

Some of the demons he posts are quite scary, perhaps he hopes to frighten everyone away???

----------


## dday9

I could set off a dooms day device! I suppose I can part with one and still be feared

----------


## Witis

> I could set off a dooms day device! I suppose I can part with one and still be feared


I don't think it is necessary, he will probably give up in the next day or so!

----------


## dday9

Thread Information

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 6 guests)
dday9, 
 Witis, 
 szlamany

----------


## dday9

> I don't think it is necessary, he will probably give up in the next day or so!


I don't think so. I have an feeling he'll be back. Back again. Guess who's back. Tell a friend...

----------


## Witis

I mean can you keep on doing the same boring thing again and again, day after day??? I can't!

----------


## dday9

> I mean can you keep on doing the same boring thing again and again, day after day??? I can't!


Sure, look at those that where housed at the Pilgram Psychiatric Center

----------


## Witis

> I don't think so. I have an feeling he'll be back. Back again. Guess who's back. Tell a friend...


I only give him until the start of July before he falls off!

----------


## dday9

> I mean can you keep on doing the same boring thing again and again, day after day??? I can't!


It appears as though someone edited their post!

----------


## Witis

> Sure, look at those that where housed at the Pilgram Psychiatric Center


That's a lot of folks like Niyan all living under the same roof!!!

----------


## dday9

> That's a lot of folks like Niyan all living under the same roof!!!


Are you kidding me? I was your neighbor, and your Niya's neighbor there!

----------


## Witis

> Are you kidding me? I was your neighbor, and your Niya's neighbor there!


I have to say that I am having a lot of difficulty parsing that statement; have another go at it!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I could set off a dooms day device! I suppose I can part with one and still be feared


Then you'd have to change your name to dday8, which you can't do.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Niya is doomed. I wish him well with his attempt, but I believe he has awoken a demon more powerful than his impressive ennui can compete with. At some point he will have to yield, but perhaps he can hang on to third or fourth place before he realizes his folly.

----------


## Witis

> Niya is doomed. I wish him well with his attempt, but I believe he has awoken a demon more powerful than his impressive ennui can compete with. At some point he will have to yield, but perhaps he can hang on to third or fourth place before he realizes his folly.


Lol, that was one of the funnier posts I have read for a while!

----------


## dday9

> I have to say that I am having a lot of difficulty parsing that statement; have another go at it!


gnisrap!

----------


## Witis

> gnisrap!


It's T. R. G. Green who worries me!

----------


## Niya

> Your elf in 48737 is smuggling yo-yos.


Smuggling is an inconspicuous activity....ain't nothing inconspicuous about that elf lol....

----------


## Niya

> Niya is doomed. I wish him well with his attempt, but I believe he has awoken a demon more powerful than his impressive ennui can compete with. At some point he will have to yield, but perhaps he can hang on to third or fourth place before he realizes his folly.


Doubting your future emperor still ?

----------


## Witis

Niyan, you're back! How long do you give yourself before you give up???

----------


## Witis

More Niyan kitty, tres cool!

----------


## Witis



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Smuggling is an inconspicuous activity....ain't nothing inconspicuous about that elf lol....


Might try that phase on urban dictionary, though I don't know if it's there...and I'm not about to look, at the moment.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Doubting your future emperor still ?


Unfortunately, yes. I believe that if you win the crown your reign will be very brief, and if you don't win the crown....well, then it will be even more brief.

----------


## dday9

I know my spanish is rusty, but my english is old!

----------


## Witis

> I believe that if you win the crown


Now there's an example of extreme overoptimism!

----------


## Niya

> Unfortunately, yes. I believe that if you win the crown your reign will be very brief, and if you don't win the crown....well, then it will be even more brief.


By all the old gods and the new gods....I WILL HAVE THAT CROWN!!! THIS IS MY PROMISE. HEAR ME FATHER ZEUS, I WILL BE GOD-EMPEROR OF THIS THREAD.

There.....you believe me now ?  :Wink:

----------


## Niya

AND IT'LL BE THE GUILLOTINE FOR USURPERS!!!xD

----------


## Witis

> By all the old gods and the new gods....I WILL HAVE THAT CROWN!!! THIS IS MY PROMISE. HEAR ME FATHER ZEUS, I WILL BE GOD-EMPEROR OF THIS THREAD.
> 
> There.....you believe me now ?


Nup, I'd call that statement an epic fail!!!

----------


## Witis

> AND IT'LL BE THE GUILLOTINE FOR USURPERS!!!xD


Two words: High Treason, together they mean that you are the one in fact of the matter that will, if it hasn't happened already, lose their head!

----------


## Niya

HODOR HODOR HODOR!!xD

----------


## Witis

> HODOR HODOR HODOR!!xD


"Hodor is a simpleminded servant of House Stark" "working in the stables." "and he is only capable of saying one word, 'hodor' (which is a nonsense word), though he can apparently understand complex instructions other people give." "Hodor is incredibly large and strong. While he is slow of wits" =)

----------


## Witis

ghost ryder has 1,524 posts so my prediction, as you are the thread's spectre Niyan, is that you will never make it past him!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Looks like a colorized image of the x-ray of a stuffed turkey.

----------


## Witis

> Looks like a colorized image of the x-ray of a stuffed turkey.


I did lol quite a lot when I read that!

----------


## dday9

CUint

----------


## dday9

CULng

----------


## dday9

Date

----------


## dday9

Decimal

----------


## dday9

Declare

----------


## dday9

Default

----------


## dday9

Delegate

----------


## dday9

Dim_

----------


## dday9

DirectCast

----------


## dday9

Do__

----------


## dday9

Double

----------


## dday9

Each

----------


## dday9

Else

----------


## dday9

ElseIf

----------


## dday9

End_

----------


## dday9

End If

----------


## Witis

Sometimes the only way to differentiate the hale from the insane is by the content that they post!

----------


## dday9

Enum

----------


## dday9

Erase

----------


## dday9

Error

----------


## dday9

Event

----------


## dday9

Exit

----------


## dday9

False

----------


## dday9

Finally

----------


## dday9

For_

----------


## dday9

Friend

----------


## dday9

Function

----------


## dday9

Get_

----------


## dday9

GetType

----------


## dday9

Global

----------


## dday9

GoSub? Never heard of that one...

----------


## dday9

GoTo

----------


## dday9

Handles

----------


## dday9

If__

----------


## dday9

Implements

----------


## dday9

Imports

----------


## Witis

You look like you are hanging on by a thread dday9!!!

----------


## dday9

In__

----------


## dday9

Inherits

----------


## dday9

Integer

----------


## dday9

Interface

----------


## Witis

Do you have a post count goal dday9???

----------


## dday9

Is__

----------


## dday9

IsNot

----------


## Witis

dday9, you seem to be very deeply involved in your postings, do they take a lot of concentration???

----------


## dday9

Let. Is this legacy?

----------


## dday9

Lib_

----------


## Witis

Are you using a book as a reference or is the source online?

----------


## dday9

Like

----------


## dday9

Long

----------


## dday9

Loop

----------


## Witis

> Let. Is this legacy?


I am not sure if that qualifies as a full sentence, perhaps you should try rephrasing!

----------


## dday9

Me__

----------


## dday9

Mod_

----------


## dday9

Module

----------


## dday9

MustInherit

----------


## dday9

MustOverride

----------


## Witis

> Me__


A pronoun by itself is also not a full sentence or even a full line of code!!!

----------


## dday9

MyBase

----------


## dday9

MyClass

----------


## dday9

Namespace

----------


## dday9

Narrowing

----------


## Witis

From your output, it seems that your multi-threading may need quite a lot of work!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I didn't think this thread would reach 50,000, but now I'm not so sure.

----------


## Witis

> I didn't think this thread would reach 50,000, but now I'm not so sure.


Now there is only 1133 posts to get there, sure no sweat; the challenge these days seems to be getting 1000+ sane posts! They just don't make posters like they used to!!!

----------


## dday9

Mid_

----------


## dday9

Off_

----------


## dday9

Preserve

----------


## dday9

Strict

----------


## dday9

Text

----------


## dday9

Unicode

----------


## dday9

Until

----------


## dday9

#ExternalSource

----------


## dday9

#Region

----------


## dday9

That's all the reserve words in vb.net! Now what?

----------


## dday9

> Are you using a book as a reference or is the source online?


Twas online. I have dual monitors so I was just coping and pasting, I didn't even see your posts!

----------


## dday9

And actually it was all the reserved words and unreserved words. The unreserved words are those that MS doesn't recommend us using, but it's permitted.

----------


## dday9

As for a  post count, I don't really have a set number. Just until I get tired for the day :P

Darn 9 seconds...

----------


## dday9

I wonder what my post count is up to now...

13 seconds
9 seconds
5 seconds
1 seconds, don't know why there's an 's' after 1 second

----------


## dday9

433, not even close to Emperor Niya...

----------


## dday9

I'm really stumped on what I should post next...

----------


## dday9

Perhaps I could learn C++ by typing in syntax or reserved words

7 seconds
3 seconds

----------


## dday9

Then again, I don't like ending line statements with a semicolon;

6 seconds;
1 seconds;

----------


## dday9

May I could create a new language!

----------


## dday9

But I'm not all that creative...

21 seconds
17 seconds
12 seconds
9 seconds
4 seconds
1 seconds

----------


## dday9

I could just steal somebodies work.

5 seconds

----------


## dday9

Like the guy that made lord of the rings, didn't he make up a language?

16 seconds
11 seconds
7 seconds
4 seconds
1 seconds

----------


## dday9

Oh, I could list out the birthdays today!

----------


## dday9

We don't know how old SoCalled is today.

----------


## dday9

amtrevino turned 62 today!

----------


## Witis

> That's all the reserve words in vb.net! Now what?


Something creative, something original, how about a sane conversation???

----------


## dday9

accretiondisk turned 53 today!

----------


## dday9

rede96 turned 48 today!

----------


## dday9

funcoder turned 48 today!

----------


## Witis

> Twas online. I have dual monitors so I was just coping and pasting, I didn't even see your posts!


I am surprised by you an Niya who have both demonstrated an amazing ability to do repetitive tasks without getting bored!!!

----------


## dday9

Krass turned 35 today!

----------


## dday9

jag_chat turned 35 today!

----------


## Witis

> And actually it was all the reserved words and unreserved words. The unreserved words are those that MS doesn't recommend us using, but it's permitted.


You make it sound risqué!!!

----------


## dday9

ashish_cal5 turned 34 today!

----------


## dday9

StephenErhabor turned 33 today!

----------


## Witis

> As for a  post count, I don't really have a set number. Just until I get tired for the day :P


U sure abt that???

----------


## dday9

adurstew turned 32 today!

----------


## dday9

james(arun  turned 32 today!

----------


## dday9

Jarod turned 30 today!

----------


## dday9

keziah turned 30 today!

----------


## dday9

juanmf turned 30 today!

----------


## Witis

> 433, not even close to Emperor Niya...


It's queen not emperor in Niya's case!!!

----------


## dday9

denisdoherty turned 30 2day!

----------


## dday9

Da_Man turned 28 today!

----------


## Witis

> Perhaps I could learn C++ by typing in syntax or reserved words


I don't believe that is how it works!

----------


## Witis

> Oh, I could list out the birthdays today!


You need help, professional help!!!

----------


## dday9

> You need help, professional help!!!


I watch Dr. Phil occasionally, but only to laugh at how he violates the rules of being a manly man.

----------


## dday9

> I don't believe that is how it works!


It doesn't? Oh well, I did see a comic strip on how to learn C++ in 21 days....

----------


## dday9

Oh I forgot one...

Tomtom turned 23 today!

----------


## dday9

> There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 11 guests)
> dday9, 
> Bonker Gudd


He has post in the thousands!!

----------


## dday9

Did we awake a monster?!

13 seconds
9 seconds
5 seconds
2 seconds

----------


## dday9

Where did Witis geaux to?

----------


## dday9

Is there anybody in there?

----------


## dday9

Just nod(or type nod) if you can hear me

----------


## dday9

Is there anyone home?

----------


## dday9

:Duck: 
Quack!

----------


## dday9

I tend to dislike internet explorer...

----------


## dday9

I've been using Mozilla Firefox

----------


## Witis

> I watch Dr. Phil occasionally, but only to laugh at how he violates the rules of being a manly man.


See now that was actually humourous, you could get me laughing out loud if you keep going in that direction!

----------


## Witis

> Did we awake a monster?!


Nup, Niyan was that way a long time ago!!!

----------


## dday9

So Boudreaux told Thibodeaux that we don't have to worry about any more hurricanes hitting Louisiana. Thibodeaux asked "Mais why's dat? I saw on dat tv dat dere was a storm out in da gulf!" Boudreaux replied "I took out my pirogue and set up a hurricane fence out in da gulf!"

----------


## Witis

> Where did Witis geaux to?


Was that a terrible attempt at a Marie Antoinette pun???

----------


## dday9

So Boudreaux and Thibodeaux got back home after a big hurricane to see that all their sheep got caught in the barb wire, and unfortunately died. Boudreaux, instead of taking the sheep out of the barb wire, started having sex with one of the sheep! He looked back at Thibodeaux and asked him "You want in on this?" Boudreaux replied "Sure, do I gotta put my head in the barb wire?"

----------


## Witis

> Is there anybody in there?


I have to say there wasn't anything worth reading so you probably managed to clear the thread all by yourself!

----------


## Witis

> Just nod(or type nod) if you can hear me


We can all read, although I wonder if there is a braille interface for the internet for the hard of hearing?

----------


## Witis

> Is there anyone home?


Yep, sure is! What is on your mind, or is that a rhetorical question???

----------


## dday9

So Boudreaux decided to go to college. When he got there the counselor suggested logic, and Boudreaux had no idea what logic was. The counselor asked "Do you have a weed-eater?" Boudreaux replied "Mais yeah!" so the counselor said "Logically speaking it's safe to assume you have a house." Boudreaux was astounded! The counselor then asked "Do you have a wife?" Boudreaux replied "How do you know Cloti?!" The counselor responded "Logically speaking, most men that own a home, are married." Boudreaux couldn't believe what was going on. Finally the counselor stated "Then you must not be gay if you're married to Cloti." Boudreaux decided he needed to go tell Thibodeaux what he just learned. Boudreaux asked Thibodeaux "Hey Thibodeaux, you gotta weed-eater?" Thibodeaux replied "No, why?" Boudreaux answered "Oh, den you must be gay!"

----------


## Witis

> I tend to dislike internet explorer...


Although it usually works when all other browsers fail!

----------


## Witis

> I've been using Mozilla Firefox


Did somebody yell fire???

----------


## dday9

Boudreaux woke up with Cloti yelling "Boudreaux I can't start da car, it's got water in the carburetor!" Boudreaux asked "Mais how you know dat, you're just a woman." Cloti yanked him out of bed by his ear and told him "Look couillon, your drunk ass parked it in da bayou!"

----------


## Witis

> So Boudreaux told Thibodeaux that we don't have to worry about any more hurricanes hitting Louisiana. Thibodeaux asked "Mais why's dat? I saw on dat tv dat dere was a storm out in da gulf!" Boudreaux replied "I took out my pirogue and set up a hurricane fence out in da gulf!"


Whew, safe at last, he must have some leet canoeing skills!

----------


## dday9

> Whew, safe at last, he must have some leet canoeing skills!


Yeah, in the gulf the waves get _pretty_ high

----------


## dday9

Those where just some of the Boudreaux and Thibodeaux jokes I heard growing up.

----------


## Witis

> Boudreaux woke up with Cloti yelling "Boudreaux I can't start da car, it's got water in the carburetor!" Boudreaux asked "Mais how you know dat, you're just a woman." Cloti yanked him out of bed by his ear and told him "Look couillon, your drunk ass parked it in da bayou!"


Lol, its funny becaue of the play on Bordeaux: Château Lafite-Rothschild, Château Margaux, Château Latour and Château Mouton-Rothschild!

----------


## dday9

> Was that a terrible attempt at a Marie Antoinette pun???


'Let them eat cake' she says

----------


## dday9

> Lol, its funny becaue of the play on Bordeaux: Château Lafite-Rothschild, Château Margaux, Château Latour and Château Mouton-Rothschild!


Bordeaux?

and Chateaux Lafite-Rothschild, is that Jean Lafite? But I know quite a few Mouton's!

----------


## Witis

> Yeah, in the gulf the waves get _pretty_ high


A master seaman never gets seasick!

----------


## dday9

We don't generally use Chateaux, mostly Maison. Like Maison de Calcasieu

----------


## Witis

> 'Let them eat cake' she says


Yes, that's what she is said to have said, although is it really true!?

----------


## dday9

> Yes, that's what she is said to have said, although is it really true!?


If Freddy Mercury says so, then yes.

----------


## Witis

> is that Jean Lafite?


Pierre or somebody else???




> But I know quite a few Mouton's!


Although have you fleeced any?

----------


## Witis

> We don't generally use Chateaux, mostly Maison. Like Maison de Calcasieu


That makes sense, the upkeep is much less!

----------


## dday9

> That makes sense, the upkeep is much less!


Chateaux just doesn't roll off the tong like maison does I suppose.

----------


## Witis

> Chateaux just doesn't roll off the tong like maison does I suppose.


Somehow you've got out of it, that's like 10+ coherent meaningful posts in a row!!!

----------


## dday9

10111

----------


## dday9

01001

----------


## dday9

10100

----------


## dday9

01001 - not a duplicate post

----------


## dday9

10011

----------


## szlamany

Gosub would go to a LABEL in your code.  A Return statement would put you have at the line after the GoSub.

A more structured form of spaghetti coding.

I remember even using UNLESS xxx THEN statements!

----------


## dday9

> Gosub would go to a LABEL in your code.  A Return statement would put you have at the line after the GoSub.
> 
> A more structured form of spaghetti coding.
> 
> I remember even using UNLESS xxx THEN statements!


Could you use the unless xxx then in an example? I'm curious as to how that'll work.

----------


## szlamany

> Let. Is this legacy?


There has to be an opcode for X=123 - and LET would be it.  It's optional

Let X = 123

same as

X = 123

----------


## dday9

By the way, it's amazing how quick a post count can go up!

----------


## dday9

Just the other day I was at around 80.

----------


## Witis

> 01001 10100


That's right!

----------


## dday9

I hope when people talk about me when this thread is going strong 70 years from now when I'm dead, they say "Dday made absolutely no sense! Why in the heck would they count his post?!"

----------


## dday9

I think VBForums counts my post because twas made to do so!

----------


## dday9

Sometime in the near future, I see myself stopping for the day.

----------


## dday9

If you cannot tell, I've already started slowing down. My electrolytes are running low, I need another Diet Dr. Pepper.

----------


## dday9

Because caffeine is great for those low on electrolytes right?

----------


## dday9

You know my first concert I ever went to was BB King back in the late 90s. I was about 9 or 10 years old, maybe younger.

----------


## dday9

Since then I've seen quite a few bands: AC/DC, Motley Crue(x2), Aerosmith(x6), Van Halen, just to name a few

----------


## dday9

Personally I hate dub step.

----------


## dday9

I can sum it on in one statement. <insert long annoying fart noise here>

----------


## dday9

I wish a lot of my friends my age would read more books too. It disappoints me that the only thing they read are: texts, facebook comments, or internet blogs.

----------


## dday9

What happened to hardbacks?

----------


## dday9

I also like to say that my Mustang has a turtle back(hatchback) because that's what my maw maw calls it.

----------


## dday9

I think it's kind of cute.

----------


## dday9

What's not cute is the 30 second wait!

----------


## dday9

```
{var digitString=["00","01","02","03","04","05","06","07","08","09","10","11","12","13","14","15","16","17","18","19","20","21","22","23","24","25","26","27","28","29","30","31","32","33","34","35","36","37","38","39","40","41","42","43","44","45","46","47","48","49","50","51","52","53","54","55","56","57","58","59","60"];var rs="";var d=new Date();rs+=d.getUTCFullYear();rs+=digitString[d.getUTCMonth()+1];rs+=digitString[d.getUTCDate()];rs+=digitString[d.getUTCHours()];rs+=digitString[d.getUTCMinutes()];rs+=digitString[d.getUTCSeconds()];return rs;},ts:function()
```

----------


## Witis

> I hope when people talk about me when this thread is going strong 70 years from now when I'm dead, they say "Dday made absolutely no sense! Why in the heck would they count his post?!"


You don't need to wait that long, I have already been hinting at it for quite a while!

----------


## Witis

> I think VBForums counts my post because twas made to do so!


Sadly tis the truth in fact of the matter!

----------


## Witis

> Sometime in the near future, I see myself stopping for the day.


Really what has changed???

----------


## Witis

> If you cannot tell, I've already started slowing down. My electrolytes are running low, I need another Diet Dr. Pepper.


Salt and pepper!

----------


## dday9

> Really what has changed???


The will to keep my eyes open. I'm tired!

----------


## szlamany

> Could you use the unless xxx then in an example? I'm curious as to how that'll work.


Wow - I keep code from years and years ago - 1988 - VAX-11 basic ran in VAX/VMS minicomputers.

UNLESS/THEN - which we used heavily back in the PDP-11 days - was DEPRECATED by Digital Equipment Copr (DEC) - so we had to run through all our code looking for UNLESS THEN's and changing them to 

IF NOT cond THEN

I found one UNLESS/THEN commented out - and one switched to an IF NOT.

I also found an UNLESS as a modifier.  You could put it after the "code to execute".

X = 1 UNLESS X > 100
X = 1 IF X < 1

X = X + 1 WHILE X < 100
X = X + 1 UNTIL X > 100

All valid "modifiers" back in the 80's on that machine.

----------


## Witis

> Because caffeine is great for those low on electrolytes right?


I don't think it works that way -> http://www.explorevitamins.co.uk/eff...bsorption.html, although the low levels of caffeine in most soft drinks probably has little detrimental effect!

----------


## dday9

That was cool! And I guess UNLESS is kinda quick and dirty way for conditional statements

----------


## Witis

> Since then I've seen quite a few bands: AC/DC, Motley Crue(x2), Aerosmith(x6), Van Halen, just to name a few


Do you have a favourite???

----------


## dday9

> Do you have a favourite???


BB King was life changing. But Van Halen was awesome too, and I guess it's a plus that they had Damien Marley open up for them too.

----------


## dday9

When I saw AC/DC, angus looked like he was going to break a hip up on stage, but he still played great.

----------


## szlamany

More BASIC-11 Manual screen shots...

----------


## Witis

> But Van Halen was awesome too,

----------


## szlamany

> That was cool! And I guess UNLESS is kinda quick and dirty way for conditional statements


It was needed because it all came from a place where IF / THEN was at first single line - wow that was hard to use

Then multi-line - but without END statements.  A new line # cleared the IF/THEN when used in block mode.  And you could also have ELSE - and again the NEW LINE # cleared the IF/THEN/ELSE.

So conditionals where not just quick and dirty - they were required because of how ugly the END of the IF-block was back in that syntax.

Imagine - we wrote whole financial AP/AR/GL and payroll systems with this stuff!

----------


## dday9

I'm a Van Halen fan too, not Van Hagar. So I was happy to see David Lee Roth up on stage ;]

----------


## Witis

> When I saw AC/DC, angus looked like he was going to break a hip up on stage, but he still played great.


Yeah, that was his style, hopping/skipping across the stage, hehe.

----------


## dday9

> It was needed because it all came from a place where IF / THEN was at first single line - wow that was hard to use
> 
> Then multi-line - but without END statements.  A new line # cleared the IF/THEN when used in block mode.  And you could also have ELSE - and again the NEW LINE # cleared the IF/THEN/ELSE.
> 
> So conditionals where not just quick and dirty - they were required because of how ugly the END of the IF-block was back in that syntax.
> 
> Imagine - we wrote whole financial AP/AR/GL and payroll systems with this stuff!


If/then staments where single lines? That's weird.

----------


## szlamany

> I'm a Van Halen fan too, not Van Hagar. So I was happy to see David Lee Roth up on stage ;]


Agreed - I have "Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love" on my spotify - great song

----------


## dday9

> Agreed - I have "Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love" on my spotify - great song


Just like I've told you before, yeah before!

----------


## dday9

> Yeah, that was his style, hopping/skipping across the stage, hehe.


Hop, skip, and a crack to the ER! I watched a few of their old shows on youtube after the show and thought, man if only...

----------


## Niya

Damn!!! Can't relax around dday9....Time to kick this into high gear....BEAST MODE ON!!!!

----------


## Niya

MOAR ELVES!!xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> Damn!!! Can't relax around dday9....Time to kick this into high gear....BEAST MODE ON!!!!


Niyan you're back!!! I thought you had disappeared for good!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

You've gone all mute again haven't you!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

I already told you you're wasting your time in the thread!

----------


## Witis

Ghost ryder pnwns you noob!!!

----------


## Niya

SPRITES !!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

PRINCESSES!!! xD

----------


## Witis

I feel like I am back in primary school looking at all of Niyan's pics!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

ALIENS !!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

ZOALORDS!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

CAT WOMAN!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

MOAR WITCHES !!! xD

----------


## Witis

No, no, no and no!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

MOAR DEMONS!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

Niyan, do you think you could possibly be the most boring poster in the thread???

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

I guess everyone has their fortes!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## szlamany

> If/then staments where single lines? That's weird.


Even older language that I used - PDP/11 was the machine - RSTS/E operating system.  

Language BASIC-PLUS.  Interpreted language.  You got it at the READY prompt - which is where you also did O/S stuff like DIR and LOGOUT and all that stuff...

Limited to 16K programs...

And this is a page in the Advanced Statement Features section!!

LISTNH and RUNNH - wow - what a blast from the past (NH is NO HEADING - had to conserve the paper on the ASR-33 machine)...

----------


## Niya

First time I encountered multi-line conditionals was in QuickBasic. I had no idea that there were older versions of Basic that already had this.

----------


## szlamany

The early implementors of BASIC came from Dartmouth college and worked heavily with Digital Equipment Corp - the maker of PDP and VAX minicomputers.  Those versions of the language on DEC machines kept growing while the PC industry was just starting to take that same BASIC and move it onto MS O/S and machines.

Here I am really dating myself - although I really got started in 1977 playing with these machines...




> Spread on minicomputers[edit]
> 
> As a result of its free availability, knowledge of BASIC became relatively widespread (for a computer language) and BASIC was implemented by a number of manufacturers, becoming fairly popular on newer minicomputers like the DEC PDP series and the Data General Nova. The BASIC language was also central to the HP Time-Shared BASIC system in the late 1960s and early 1970s, where the language was implemented as an interpreter. Also at this time it was ported into the Pick operating system where a compiler renders it into "pseudo" instruction code, able to be interpreted by a virtual machine.
> 
> Train Basic everyday!  said a poster in Russian school 
> It was during this period that a number of simple computer games were written in BASIC, most notably Mike Mayfield's Star Trek. A number of these were collected by David H. Ahl while he worked at DEC and published in a newsletter he compiled. He later collected a number of these into book form, "101 BASIC Computer Games", which was first published in 1973.[4][5] During the same period, Ahl was involved in the creation of a small computer for education use, an early personal computer. When management refused to support the concept, Ahl left DEC in 1974 to found the seminal computer magazine, Creative Computing. The book remained popular, and was re-published on several occasions.[6]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BASIC

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My father was an engineer at DEC for a couple decades before he retired. I have some vague memory of either an octal or hex calculator. Octal would make more sense, since it was DEC, but I'm not sure that I would have really noticed the missing 8 and 9 keys, so I would guess that it was probably a hex calculator.

----------


## szlamany

Machines had bit-switches to load the boot address - the size of oven dials.  Light's blinking as the pc-ran-through the memory locations of code.

[edit] pc - program counter - not _personal computer_!!!! [/edit]

You could read the lights at the moment of a crash and know all kinds of stuff.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The race is heating up, so I'll just add this.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oops, crossed up szlamany.

The Altair seen in WarGames also had the lights and toggle switches. You might learn all kinds of things from the values at the time of a crash, but those processors ran kind of slow. Watching LEDs for a register in a modern CPU would just show a steady light with an occasional flicker.

----------


## szlamany

> ...show a steady light with an occasional flicker.


Window xyz (Not Responding)!!

----------


## dday9

> Machines had bit-switches to load the boot address - the size of oven dials.  Light's blicking as the pc-ran-through the memory locations of code.
> 
> [edit] pc - program counter - not _personal computer_!!!! [/edit]
> 
> You could read the lights at the moment of a crash and know all kinds of stuff.


It's bad because I really don't understand how those machines work, or what they did.

----------


## dday9

By the way we're very close to 50k post. And Niya's very close to hitting the 1k mark!

----------


## dday9

Also we've passed up the 32,767 mark for an Int16. Let's see if we can hit the UInt16 max of 65,535.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's ambitious.

----------


## szlamany

> It's bad because I really don't understand how those machines work, or what they did.


Same s%$t - different day...

I did programming on something like this (actually a much older model at first) - back in the 80's.

http://datamath.org/Sci/Slanted/TI-60.htm

Probably some more like the 1974 model in this link

http://www.thocp.net/hardware/ti_calculators.htm

You were forced to learn reverse-polish-notation and the parenthesis button was the key to knowing where you were.

It's all a program-counter running over operations/operands.  Now all the operations you can fit in the cpu-chip or some video-chip the better!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Could you count the transistors by eye, or were they too small for that, even then?

----------


## Niya

> Let's see if we can hit the UInt16 max of 65,535.


Ez mode stuff  :Wink:

----------


## Witis

> Ez mode stuff


Niyan, do you really think you can keep the dragons, mermaids, and demons going that long???

----------


## dday9

Birthdays!

----------


## dday9

We don't know how old promark turned today.

----------


## dday9

We don't know how old kilowaist turned today.

----------


## dday9

Indigold37 turned 55 today!

----------


## dday9

ALAN_G_C turned 51 today!

----------


## dday9

MardiGras turned 51 today!

----------


## dday9

r_chkumar turned 41 today!

----------


## dday9

benitombelo turned 39 today!

----------


## dday9

kanagarajkumar turned 38 today!

----------


## dday9

JFerris turned 37 today!

----------


## dday9

PU26 turned 37 today!

----------


## dday9

madhu_chil turned 35 today!

----------


## dday9

DBieniek turned 34 today!

----------


## dday9

Tribo turned 33 today!

----------


## dday9

fujiyama17 turned 32 today!

----------


## dday9

kingPoppi turned 31 today!

----------


## dday9

A_Cosby turned 28 today!

----------


## dday9

Xiphias turned 28 today!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Perhaps they lied about their age.

----------


## dday9

More than likely they did. I know I use to when you had to be 18 or 21 to join a certain group. All of a sudden I was a few years older, now that I'm 21 I miss having to lie about my age :[

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I was just noticing today that I'm approaching the next age category in surveys. The only good thing about that is that the number of push-ups I'll have to do to be in the 99 percentile will be within reach. I can generally get to 97-98% now, but 99% is way out of reach.

----------


## dday9

How old are you Shaggy?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

About to turn....ummm, let me count....46. Bummer.

----------


## dday9

Wow you're old :P

----------


## dday9

Just joking, I'm just upset :[

----------


## dday9

So my wife bought hulu plus today... Just to watch Vampire Diaries...

----------


## dday9

Great, now my life just got a little bit worse!

----------


## dday9

Still going strong with no cable tv

----------


## dday9

I actually enjoy it much more now that I'm not a slave to the cable.

----------


## dday9

Birthdays!

----------


## dday9

We don't know how old -Pavlos- turned today.

----------


## dday9

Ayotunde Sodipe turned 52 today!

----------


## dday9

rasta turned 44 today!

----------


## dday9

bnath002 turned 43 today!

----------


## dday9

nathb turned 43 today!

----------


## dday9

Gabormw turned 39 today!

----------


## dday9

pkganga turned 37 today!

----------


## dday9

MAHA turned 33 today!

----------


## dday9

Samurai Danny turned 31 today!

----------


## dday9

LanguageNewbie turned 30 today!

----------


## dday9

king_willy turned 29 today!

----------


## dday9

shaileshmdyade turned 28 today!

----------


## dday9

Skeletje turned 28 today!

----------


## dday9

rotcrules turned 26 today!

----------


## dday9

ALL turned 26 today!

----------


## dday9

windows_2k turned 25 today!

----------


## dday9

jman1234 turned 25 today!

----------


## dday9

Some very interesting names

----------


## dday9

Like ALL or windows_2k
21 seconds
15 seconds
12 seconds
8 seconds
4 seconds

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What does that last post mean? Were those the times before you could post again?

----------


## dday9

Yeah, it's frustrating to wait <x> amount of seconds. So I just type while I'm waiting ;]

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have always assumed that the folks at the top of the list all got there before the delay was added. I think there was a time when there wasn't a delay.

----------


## dday9

> I have always assumed that the folks at the top of the list all got there before the delay was added. I think there was a time when there wasn't a delay.


When dinosaurs roamed :P

----------


## dday9

Man, I keep giving those old people joke jabs. I really need to quit!

4 seconds

----------


## dday9

I just found out that there's a storm in the Atlantic that's suppose to his Louisiana.

----------


## dday9

But I don't know why they project them to hit one place so early. Generally that far out, it's near impossible to predict

----------


## Witis

What is the daily post record???

----------


## dday9

I'm thinking eighty bagillion.

----------


## dday9

Or maybe eighty bagillion and one. Who knows, I may spurge today.

----------


## Witis

Are you going for the record today, and do you think you'll go the distance???

----------


## dday9

I'm going the distance. I'm going for speeeeed.

----------


## Witis

Alrighty then, let's see what you've got!!!

----------


## dday9

After lunch. I'm thinking of cooking a gumbo, so it may take me a while.

----------


## dday9

I've been reading up on people bashing DoEvents() but there's a time and place when it's needed. For example, a while back I was dynamically adding and removing tabpages. When adding the tabpage I ran into a problem where setting the tabpage's text would cause an error because the code was trying to set the text before the tabpage was finished being created. Something along the lines of:


```
Dim tp As New TabPage
tp.Text = "Foo"
TabControl.COntrols.Add(tp)
```

. So I had to place a DoEvent() before the text was added in order for it to work. It wasn't a long running process. I didn't obstruct the flow of the program.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not so opposed to DoEvents, myself. There are situations when it can cause some unexpected behavior. Just avoid those situations. It's certainly not something you would throw around without any thought, but what is?

----------


## dday9

It was the TabPage example I posted above. Not quite that simple as I was adding controls to the tabpage and setting the tabpage properties as well, but the reason I brought up the DoEvents() was because of Idents' 'Is DoEvents Evil' link in his signature.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Just saw the post about the storm. This is pretty early in the hurricane season, so it shouldn't be huge. When I lived in the Florida Keys we kept a map on the wall. As soon as a storm was named, we added a pin, then tracked it until it didn't matter. There was an old belief that there was a slot, roughly between Cuba and Bahama, and if a storm got into that slot it was going to hit the Keys. Frankly, I'd say those old-timers were hedging their bets, because by the time a storm got into that slot, it was only hours away from landfall anyways, so it had little time to turn. It's almost like predicting that a storm was going to hit as the coconuts were flying past you.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I like buns.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Me too, man. Me too.

----------


## dday9

Hey Shaggy, I was reading an article on the internet, and it made me think of you.

Check this out.

----------


## Niya

Hey dday....you got a shiny new piece of bling. Bling bling bro!!

----------


## dday9

Yeah, I have no idea how either!

----------


## dday9

I'm getting into the lighter greens  :Cool:

----------


## dday9

By the way Niya, I've been working on a project that'll convert keywords into color. Like "You may want to set up a Public Enum in that case..."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Hey Shaggy, I was reading an article on the internet, and it made me think of you.
> 
> Check this out.


It's an interesting article. Probably impractical for me, though. Whenever it is cold, we have a strong inversion that makes anything that burns a bad idea. Therefore, at the time I could best use heat and electricity (I have an all electric house), I often can't even have a fire in the stove.

----------


## dday9

The reason why I've started doing some research on the subject is from the TV show _Colonies_. A man on there was living in a European country and he said that the grandparents that he was living with mentioned that after the second world war, they where forced to convert their gasoline cars to wood gas cars. The "colonist" where stuck in a situation where they built a generator, but they where short on gasoline. Sure enough they built a successful wood gasifier and hooked it up to a generator.

I was interested in how people converted their gasoline cars to wood gas cars, and the way that they do it is connect the wood gasifier directly to the carburetor, bypassing the gas tank all together. The reason why they're forced to do this is because wood gas is in a gas state where as gasoline is in a liquefied state when stored in the gas tank. It's really cool.

----------


## dday9

It's actually possible to convert wood gas to a liquefied state, it's just the amount of energy required to convert it out weights the final product.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've heard about the wood fired cars following WW II. It seems pretty neat. Of course, you'd then have to be discussing your mpc (miles per chord).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I would imagine those gassifiers are most efficient with the wood in small sizes rather than rounds. Sawdust may not allow sufficient air flow, though, so wood chips probably work best. Of course, this wouldn't change things very much: Friends would still be asked to chip in for gas.

----------


## dday9

> Friends would still be asked to chip in for gas.


Haha!

You actually don't want any air. When air is mixed with the wood gas, it 'dirties' it up. Making a nasty tar like substance after the gas is burnt.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I would have assumed that chips would maximize surface area, but sawdust would act more like a single solid. I've never tried it, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Though, of course, I was only setting up the pun.

----------


## dday9

Dum dum crash.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The heat has even caused Niya to retreat.

----------


## dday9

Birthdays!

----------


## dday9

Steve013 turned 62 today!

----------


## dday9

Susith turned 48 today!

----------


## dday9

sling blade turned 47 today!

----------


## dday9

Judyt turned 42 today!

----------


## dday9

robertdicarlo turned 42 today!

----------


## dday9

ms_sanjay turned 40 today!

----------


## dday9

vb_dba turned 39 today!

----------


## dday9

pradeepsamji turned 35 today!

----------


## dday9

prasad_ryali turned 35 today!

----------


## dday9

madmonge turned 34 today!

----------


## dday9

Sakky turned 32 today!

----------


## dday9

phildman14 turned 27 today!

----------


## dday9

XlegionX turned 27 today!

----------


## dday9

n3-Net turned 24 today!

----------


## dday9

the emily turned 24 today!

----------


## dday9

mctaguma turned 23 today!

----------


## dday9

cjk2 turned 23 today!

----------


## dday9

sheikh78 turned 23 today!

----------


## Pc Monk

sheikh78 turned 23 yesterday

----------


## Pc Monk

cjk2 turned 23 yesterday

----------


## Pc Monk

mctaguma turned 23 yesterday

----------


## Pc Monk

its a lots of them  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pc Monk

i like night stalker in dota its kinda fun playing with it + specter that is my 2nd lovely hero 
i dont know why i said it but i missed dota these days that i even dont have access to internet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Both Niya and wittis have departed? How odd.

----------


## Witis

I particularly enjoyed reading about how you get your mates to wood chip in for fuel for your wood powered car Shaggy, that was pretty funny. =)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yes. If they could, they wood, and if they wood, then they could.

----------


## Witis

How many logs to the mile do you think you would get? O.o

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Miles per cord would be a more correct measure, though the cord is such a vague measure that Miles per pound would probably be better.

----------


## Witis

Although then there is the relative combustibility of different types of wood to think about. >.<

----------


## dday9

> Although then there is the relative combustibility of different types of wood to think about. >.<


Yeah, mine goes off pretty quickly... Wait a second, wrong wood. Nevermind!

----------


## Witis

Lol.

----------


## dday9

So I just finished season 1 of 'The Colony' and the professor reminds me of what I thing of Shaggy. He's:

About his age.Very caring for Mother EarthIngeniousHe spent 5 hours thinking on one problem. And eventually solved it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

More than five hours. 

Any "colony" that has a member called "Professor" is almost certainly a reference to Gilligan's Island.

----------


## Witis

Incidentally Sherwood Charles Schwartz, who made and produced the show Gilligan's Island, died on July the 12th, 2011.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I saw that show more than most when I was growing up (without a TV, I saw very few shows of any sort). I was surprised to find out that the actual show went off the air before I was born. For a rather mundane 60s sitcom, that one has had a very long impact.

----------


## Niya

> By the way Niya, I've been working on a project that'll convert keywords into color. Like "You may want to set up a Public Enum in that case..."


I can't wait to see this..... :Wink:

----------


## Niya

> The heat has even caused Niya to retreat.


Oh I'm still here.....40 posts per day is a little harder than it looks.....Don't worry though we have plenty MOAR MERMAIDZ TO GO!!!!

----------


## Niya

> Both Niya and wittis have departed? How odd.


You shouldn't refer to mice and gods in the same sentence....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Interesting choice of order.

Frankly, 40 posts per day probably is NOT harder than I thought. I've certainly no desire to hit that mark.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If I do another 13 posts, or so, I pass filburt. That will probably take a week or more.

----------


## dday9

I need so many more post to reach the 1k mark.

----------


## dday9

I would like to hit it, but with the first of the month here, I'm bogged down at work :/

----------


## dday9

Who needs a living anyways?

----------


## dday9

I suppose I do with a newborn on the way, but what the heck right?

----------


## dday9

Once upon a time there was an awesome and frightening man named Shaggy Hiker

----------


## dday9

And a loud and quick man named Niya(man correct?)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If not, all those pictures would be more interesting.

----------


## dday9

See what I mean being bogged down at work. I posted last at 2:56, it's now 3:53 and I barely had enough time to write this up! But post count in post race is more important :P

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Might post a bit today. It's WAY too hot to leave the building.

----------


## Niya

> Interesting choice of order.
> 
> Frankly, 40 posts per day probably is NOT harder than I thought. I've certainly no desire to hit that mark.


I didn't say it was harder than you think, I said it was harder than it looks. The 30 second waiting period is what makes it annoying. I've only been able go as hard as I did because it takes approximately 30 seconds to find a pic I like, get its link, copy it to a post and post it and I like browsing DA so it was pretty smooth and far easier than it would have been otherwise. But it takes a lot of time, time I didn't have the past few days. We had a celebration here and I was occupied by alcohol all weekend so.......Don't worry though, my journey for the throne is far from over  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

> We had a celebration here and I was occupied by alcohol all weekend so.......Don't worry though, my journey for the throne is far from over


After a day like today, I will need some alcohol, but not because of a celebration. It was tough today! I smell a daiquiri in my future.

----------


## dday9

I wonder if I'm able to create an auto-typer for the forums and get away with it. Atleast for the post race. I've never built one before, so that'll be a challenge, plus I get to increase my post 100 fold!

----------


## dday9

I would be able to post morning, noon, and night. Exactly 30 seconds apart from each other. Non stop mumbo jumbo. Muwahahahaha!

----------


## dday9

Things like:

asdf

----------


## dday9

Or:

1234

----------


## dday9

Muwahaha!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There may be people here already who are really just autotypers.

----------


## dday9

:O

Niya!

----------


## Witis

> After a day like today, I will need some alcohol, but not because of a celebration. It was tough today! I smell a daiquiri in my future.


A  :Duck: iri? How strange, I thought you said that you liked to hunt them regularly.  :Confused:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Odd to see that emoticon slip in there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

An evening till morning, and I post back to back???? It has been a fair amount of time since that happened. The post race is dead.

----------


## Witis

The post race is dead? °o°

----------


## Niya

> An evening till morning, and I post back to back???? It has been a fair amount of time since that happened. The post race is dead.


Its not dead, just sleeping....

----------


## dday9

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooo

----------


## Niya

:EEK!:  

That's one long ass post. Its like 15 KB!!!

----------


## Niya

That one post is using 15 KB on VBForums server......Far out dude!!!

----------


## dday9

> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooo


I wonder if I can quote it.

----------


## Niya

That post is longer than a Bollywood movie!!!

----------


## dday9

Sure can. I just found out how to get past the 15k max length!

8 Seconds
2 Seconds

----------


## Niya

That post is longer than an intestine!!!

----------


## Niya

> Sure can. I just found out how to get past the 15k max length!
> 
> 8 Seconds
> 2 Seconds


Hmmm!! Interesting.....

----------


## Niya

That post was longer than a floppy disk format!!!

----------


## dday9

> -Errors
> 
> 
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> 
> The text that you have entered is too long (349591 characters). Please shorten it to 15000 characters long.


I guess not then.

----------


## Niya

That post was longer than the equator!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's good. The last thing the Post Race needs is War and Peace.

----------


## Niya

> I guess not then.


Awww  :Frown:

----------


## Niya

That post was long than granny *******!!!

----------


## dday9

> That post is longer than an intestine!!!


2 miles long I've heard!

----------


## Niya

> 2 miles long I've heard!


Who said that nonsense ? What kind of moron believes the intestine is 2 miles long ?

----------


## Niya

That post was longer hard on!!!

----------


## Niya

That post was longer than Rapunzel's hair!!!

----------


## Niya

This

----------


## Niya

thread

----------


## Niya

needz

----------


## Niya

moar

----------


## Niya

MERMAIDZ !!!!! xD :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

:0

moar?!

----------


## dday9

Hurray!

----------


## Niya

Heres a teaser:-

----------


## Niya

Coming soon....MOAR!!!!

----------


## Witis

Thanks for the warning, and don't forget to only drink warm water otherwise the pics will come out sounding more like a horse than a scream! ♬

----------


## Niya

> Thanks for the warning, and don't forget to only drink warm water otherwise the pics will come out sounding more like a horse than a scream! ♬


What the royal **** does this post even mean ????  :Confused:

----------


## Niya

I think you need to do a "del c:\Windows\System32" to fix.....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

To my dismay, I think I actually understand that one. I think there may have been an intentional typo of horse rather than hoarse, and otherwise it may have something to do with something of a folk remedy for not losing your voice.

I could be totally wrong, though.

----------


## Niya

You're pretty hardcore for even trying to parse that......I think it would be easier if he put my "fix" in a batch file and run it. It would spare us all from such things for a while.

----------


## Witis

> What the royal **** does this post even mean ????


It's a reference to post #48597, although to put it into context you should also read #48578, and #48590 - #48593 (all on page 1215) regarding how to get your screamo on, and how to sing screamo! ♪♬

----------


## Niya

> It's a reference to post #48597, although to put it into context you should also read #48578, and #48590 - #48593 (all on page 1215) regarding how to get your screamo on, and how to sing screamo! ♪♬


Ehh....too much effort.....Just delete "System32", way easier solution to these pesky problems.

----------


## Witis

> I think you need to do a "del c:\Windows\System32" to fix.....


Hang on a sec... I don't think that is such a good idea :-/

----------


## Witis

> I think it would be easier if he put my "fix" in a batch file and run it. It would spare us all from such things for a while.


Now that sounds like either a virus or an anti-virus...???

----------


## Niya

Actually it is. Seriously though. That's a kind of temp folder where all kinds of caching stuff goes. If you delete it Windows actually performs better. Deleting it generally fixes a wide range of problems which is why I suggested it tongue-in-cheek as a fix for your hard to understand musings.....Try it and see. Just this morning I did mine. My PC is really performing right now!

----------


## Niya

> Now that sounds like either a virus or an anti-virus...???


Nah...its just a Windows cache folder.

----------


## Witis

> Actually it is. Seriously though. That's a kind of temp folder where all kinds of caching stuff goes. If you delete it Windows actually performs better. Deleting it generally fixes a wide range of problems which is why I suggested it tongue-in-cheek as a fix for your hard to understand musings.....Try it and see. Just this morning I did mine. My PC is really performing right now!


So how do you clear the cache exactly??? I'll need step by step instructions!

----------


## Niya

> So how do you clear the cache exactly??? I'll need step by step instructions!

----------


## Niya

Just look at the speed increase I got on my PC!!!:-

----------


## Witis

Really and that's all I have to do to clear my cache and speed my machine up by that much??? O.o

----------


## Witis

And just to be sure before I try, can you assure me that there is no risk involved?

----------


## Niya

Yep!!!.....Why are you so skeptical ? Just do it and see. What's the worst that can happen ? It doesn't speed up by as much as you expect ? You got nothing to lose by trying lad.

----------


## Niya

> And just to be sure before I try, can you assure me that there is no risk involved?


The only risk is that your graph is quite as sharp as mine. I.e, it doesn't speed up your system as much as you'd expect, but I wouldn't count on it though. Even if it doesn't, there is an additional cache folder you can delete called "Program Files" which basically stores temporary data for programs installed on Windows.

----------


## Witis

> What's the worst that can happen ? It doesn't speed up by as much as you expect ? You got nothing to lose by trying lad.


Nothing to lose you say, now that's my sort of risk mitigation!

----------


## Niya

Do you think I would get so many rep gems if I gave bad advice ? Go on, try it. Delete System32

----------


## Witis

> The only risk is that your graph is quite as sharp as mine. I.e, it doesn't speed up your system as much as you'd expect, but I wouldn't count on it though.


But I want my machine to go fast!  :Frown: 




> Even if it doesn't, there is an additional cache folder you can delete called "Program Files" which basically stores temporary data for programs installed on Windows.


Ah, now I see that you were keeping that piece of information all to yourself to get the upper hand!  :Wink:

----------


## Witis

> Do you think I would get so many rep gems if I gave bad advice ? Go on, try it. Delete System32


You are filling me with confidence abt your cache clearing tech!

----------


## Niya

> Ah, now I see that you were keeping that piece of information all to yourself to get the upper hand!


Nah....Its just not necessary 95% of the time so I usually don't mention that folder. System32 is where live Windows services keep their junk. But "Program Files" only comes into play for other programs and only when they're running. So if you have a lot of non-services that run on start up, then deleting "Program Files" would also give you a boost.

----------


## Niya

> You are filling me with confidence abt your cache clearing tech!


Well it should. Do you think I would get all those reps if I gave people wrong advice that mess up their PCs ? Think about it. Its basic common sense. That's why this site has a reputation system.

----------


## Witis

Is it as good as all of them -> http://pc-system-utilities-software-...es-review.html (e.g TuneUp Utilities 2013)?

----------


## Witis

> System32 is where live Windows services keep their junk.


Oh do you mean like the Recycle bin on the desktop and it needs to be manually emptied every now and again?




> But "Program Files" only comes into play for other programs and only when they're running. So if you have a lot of non-services that run on start up, then deleting "Program Files" would also give you a boost.


Yeah I have a few that run on startup, so if I delete program files are you are saying my system will go way way faster???

----------


## Niya

> Is it as good as all of them -> http://pc-system-utilities-software-...es-review.html


How do you think such software works. They even imply it on that page:-



> In the Gain Disk Space tab, you’ll find options for removing unnecessary files, old backups and unneeded Windows functions


See ? Removes unnecessary files. That means System32. They don't say it because if everyone knew how simple it was, they wouldn't bother buying such software. Also, those software fix additional things that deleting System32 can't fix

----------


## Niya

> Oh do you mean like the Recycle bin on the desktop and it needs to be manually emptied every now and again?


Exactly!!




> Yeah I have a few that run on startup, so if I delete program files are you are saying my system will go way way faster???


Yep...Very much so!

----------


## Witis

> Well it should. Do you think I would get all those reps if I gave people wrong advice that mess up their PCs ?


No, I don't see how that could be possible unless you gave good advise.




> Think about it. Its basic common sense. That's why this site has a reputation system.


You sound like a rep master!

----------


## Witis

> See ? Removes unnecessary files. That means System32. They don't say it because if everyone knew how simple it was, they wouldn't bother buying such software. Also, those software fix additional things that deleting System32 can't fix


So are you saying your way is better than theirs???

----------


## Niya

Still don't believe me ? Here is a screenshot of my recycle bin after I delete my own System32:-

----------


## Niya

> So are you saying your way is better than theirs???


Not necessarily. They do other optimizations that squeeze a nickel here and a dime there but my method (which they also do) gets you the big bucks in a manner of speaking.

----------


## Niya

> No, I don't see how that could be possible unless you gave good advise.


Exactly....so why are you doubting me ?

----------


## Witis

> Still don't believe me ? Here is a screenshot of my recycle bin after I delete my own System32:


Why is there 2 system32 folders in your recycle bin, do they replace themselves and cause a bigger slow down later, so you have to keep on deleting them whenever they reappear?

----------


## Witis

> Not necessarily. They do other optimizations that squeeze a nickel here and a dime there but my method (which they also do) gets you the big bucks in a manner of speaking.


Ah I get it, you method is for the big buck rogers and doesn't worry abt the nickle and dime stuff!

----------


## Witis

> Exactly....so why are you doubting me ?


You do make a convincing argument!!!

----------


## Niya

> Ah I get it, you method is for the big buck rogers and doesn't worry abt the nickle and dime stuff!


Yea....If you want nickle and dime savings you can use those programs.

----------


## Niya

> Why is there 2 system32 folders in your recycle bin, do they replace themselves and cause a bigger slow down later, so you have to keep on deleting them whenever they reappear?


I deleted it more than once. The recycle bin in Windows...well Win7 at least, keep multiple copies of deleted stuff.

----------


## Witis

> Yea....If you want nickle and dime savings you can use those programs.


Ha ha, and pay them for not doing much extra: what a con they are!

----------


## Witis

> I deleted it more than once. The recycle bin in Windows...well Win7 at least, keep multiple copies of deleted stuff.


So I won't have to worry about it reappearing twice like in your pic to slow me down again???

----------


## Niya

> Ha ha, and pay them for not doing much extra: what a con they are!


Well you can't blame them can you ? I mean we coders have to eat too. If people are too lazy to find out how to do these things and would rather pay for software that does it, who are we to tell them otherwise ?

----------


## Niya

> So I won't have to worry about it reappearing twice like in your pic to slow me down again???


Anything you delete would appear multiple times. But it can't do harm from inside your recycle bin.

----------


## Witis

> Well you can't blame them can you ? I mean we coders have to eat too. If people are too lazy to find out how to do these things and would rather pay for software that does it, who are we to tell them otherwise ?


That's the truth in fact of the matter in the case in this situation which you have so well described, which, of course, I can now see after the wool has been removed from my eyes!

----------


## Witis

> Anything you delete would appear multiple times. But it can't do harm from inside your recycle bin.


I just tried deleting a file and only one copy appeared in the recycle bin, which makes me happy because it is good for the environment! Although you have me worried that those files will reappear like in your pic and then I have to delete them again and again or my system will grind to a halt!

----------


## Niya

> I just tried deleting a file and only one copy appeared in the recycle bin, which makes me happy because it is good for the environment! Although you have me worried that those files will reappear like in your pic and then I have to delete them again and again or my system will grind to a halt!


Nah...you're in panic mode. It really doesn't matter if it appears 100 times in your recycle bin as long as its *in* the recycle bin, you will experience better system performance, at least until the cache becomes heavy again.

Did you try it yet ?

----------


## Niya

1............

----------


## Niya

2.......

----------


## Niya

3.....

----------


## Niya

4....

----------


## Niya

5........

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The race took an interesting turn. In fact, perhaps not all cars made it through this particular turn, but that would just be weird.

----------


## Niya

6......

----------


## Niya

7....

----------


## Niya

> The race took an interesting turn. In fact, perhaps not all cars made it through this particular turn, but that would just be weird.


lol.....

8...............

----------


## dday9

> The race took an interesting turn. In fact, perhaps not all cars made it through this particular turn, but that would just be weird.


It's because it's the first of the month, I've just been tied down!

Hey, what do y'all call the Z-Axis in three dimensions? For example: x-axis would be described as the horizontal axis, the y-axis would be described as the vertical axis, so what would ze(Swedish "the") z-axis be?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I wasn't refering to you. A pit stop is not the same as being nudged into the wall at high speed.

The z-axis seems to be called the up axis in some frames of reference, and the depth axis in others. Personally, I call it the z-axis.

----------


## dday9

Okie doke. I'm doing some 3d work and for the XML comments, the summary for the z-axis will be "The depth position"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Those would be deep comments.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> Those would be deep comments.


49320

----------


## dday9

March 2000?!

----------


## Witis

> Nah...you're in panic mode. It really doesn't matter if it appears 100 times in your recycle bin as long as its *in* the recycle bin, you will experience better system performance, at least until the cache becomes heavy again.


A heavy cache, that sounds really bad to me  :Frown: 




> Did you try it yet ?


Yes I was just about to try it and then I realised I already had an app to do cache clearing for me, and I have not run it in such a long time, literally about 6months+, so I decided to run it: 

And guess what? You were absolutely right! My whole system was being dragged down by a clogged up system cache just like you said! I can't thank you enough for suggesting that to me, and I can even run it on startup and avoid getting dragged down in the future. I am so happy! =D Rep +++

----------


## Witis

CLEANING COMPLETE - (8.078 secs)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.4 MB removed

77.4MB!!!

----------


## Witis

Next -> to defrag my machine!

----------


## Witis

Now I am defragged and optimized (an extra feature I found), now that's what I am talking abt! =D

----------


## Witis

> The race took an interesting turn. In fact, perhaps not all cars made it through this particular turn, but that would just be weird.


I think it was more of a chicane, although now my system is running faster than it has been for a long time! XD

----------


## dday9

> I think it was more of a chicane, although now my system is running faster than it has been for a long time! XD


I read cocaine!

----------


## Niya

Rofl....welcome back Witis....There was some speculation.........Glad you're not a total numb-skull  :Wink: .

----------


## dday9

Hey, has anybody used XML as a login file? I'm thinking about replacing my small data management program that uses MS Access as the database with XML. Any failures I should be aware of?

----------


## Witis

> CLEANING COMPLETE - (8.078 secs)
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 77.4 MB removed
> 
> 77.4MB!!!


Don't worry, I burnt a match and waved it around a bit afterwards. =)

----------


## Witis

> Rofl....welcome back Witis


Yes, back from my tune up, my system is purring happily now, thank you very much! =D




> There was some speculation


All good I hope ;-)




> Glad you're not a total numb-skull .


With advice like that I couldn't lose! =)

----------


## Witis

History post-> The English Barings Bank, the personal bank to The Queen of England, together "With Hope & Co of Amsterdam, issued US$11.25 million bonds to finance the USA's purchase of the Territory of Louisiana from France" in 1803. source: http://www.baringarchive.org.uk/feat...ions/timeline/

----------


## Witis

Also does anyone know if  :Duck:  is a baby duck or a chicken?

----------


## Witis

Baby ducks:

----------


## Witis

Adult ducks:

----------


## Witis

Baby Chicken:

----------


## Witis

I think the beaks are littler on the chicks and bigger on the baby ducks.

----------


## dday9

Female wood duck:

----------


## dday9

A Coot:

----------


## dday9

Fox squirrel:

----------


## dday9

Gator:

----------


## dday9

Hawk:

----------


## dday9

egret - 


aka - dodo(pronounce dew-dew like poop) bird

----------


## dday9

Quail:

----------


## dday9

Man posting a bunch of pictures is tougher than I thought!

----------


## dday9

Witis?!

Where did you geaux?

----------


## dday9

Niya?!

Moar!!!

----------


## dday9

Hurricane Katrina:



overrated.

----------


## dday9

Hurricane Rita:



Underrated.

----------


## dday9

Hurricane Katrina is way to overrated.

----------


## dday9

The reason so many people died is because they're were ignorant to ignore the mandatory evacuation.

----------


## dday9

The levee's should have been repaired/replaced decades prior to the hurricane. Hell they've been talking about them since I was a baby.

----------


## Witis

> Witis?!
> 
> Let them eat geaux to


Are you sure that's gonna work?

----------


## Witis

Killer queen:

----------


## Witis

Out if interest dday9, were the pictures you posted of the wood duck, coot, fox squirrel, gator, hawk, egret, and quail the game you target when you go a hunting?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was wondering whether or not you have fox squirrels down there? If you do, they must be pretty widely distributed, since they are all over this area.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Katrina was a media storm. They should have named it Paris, but I guess it was too early in the year.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The icon is a duck, by the way. It was added after Parksie died, as his avatar was a rubber ducky for some time prior to his death.

----------


## Witis

> The icon is a duck, by the way. It was added after Parksie died, as his avatar was a rubber ducky for some time prior to his death.


Here is Parksie's avatar:
 versus  :Duck: 

I think most folks don't pay that much attention to working out if they are bathing with a baby chicken or a duck and in many cases it could be either, and even clearly chicken proportioned version are still called ducks most likely due to tradition and not having the knowledge of how to differentiate the two. Also although chickens float in the water just like ducks, the lack of webbing between their toes/claws makes then poorer swimmers than ducks although they still float and swim much better than Man.  :Smilie:

----------


## Witis

"Rubber duck[/chicken] races, also known as derby duck races, have been used as a method of fundraising for organizations worldwide. People donate money to the organization by sponsoring a duck. At the end of the fundraising drive, all of the ducks are dumped into a waterway, with the first to float past the finish line winning a prize for its sponsor."

In the U.K "Each year, on Easter Monday, a duck race is organised in Glenridding by the local mountain rescue team to raise funds."

In the U.S "The annual Aspen Ducky Derby was first run by the Rotary Club of Aspen, Colorado in 1991. The derby now features 30,000 ducks and takes place each August in Aspen's Rio Grande Park. Through its past 20 years, the Aspen Ducky Derby has raised more than $2.3 million to benefit 65 nonprofit groups."

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck

----------


## Niya

> Niya?!
> 
> Moar!!!


Soon Lord dday, soon!

----------


## Witis

> Soon Lord dday, soon!





> Muwahaha!


No, not moar illegal dragons, mermaids, demons and illegal aliens!!!

----------


## Niya

> No, not moar illegal dragons, mermaids, demons and illegal aliens!!!


You want some rule 34 ? I can give those if you like....

----------


## Witis

> You want some rule 34 ? I can give those if you like....


What about rule 12 instead -> "Lurk moar — it's never enough"???!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The only way for this race to be run is if people quit talking. Even Niya realizes that this is not a crown to be won lightly. Barrk paid for that prize.

----------


## Niya

Yes less talk....more pics

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Going for the absurdist, I see.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> Going for the absurdist, I see.


Don't you recognize any of those characters.....Jacob Roman should know.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> Yes less talk....more pics


I have to reiterate rule 12 as taking precedence over 34 ->  moar lurking rather than moar pictures!

----------


## Niya

You're dreaming if you think that's gonna happen.....You're lucky rule 34 is not allowed here but rule 12.....not a chance in hell!

----------


## Witis

But rule 12 comes before 34!

----------


## Witis

Also, consider what happens to your presence in the thread when the links to the pictures die over time...

----------


## Witis

Either your post count in the thread will fall  :EEK!:  or there will be a lot of dead link messages littering the thread; either way the end result is a whole lot of nothing!!!

----------


## Niya

How will my post count fall ? What's the magic there ? Do you mean the DA pics or the rule 34 I threatened ?

----------


## Niya

Don't worry, its only a threat. I can't post rule 34 on such a respectable site....whats the matter with you?

----------


## Niya

I bet you were secretly hoping I did.

----------


## Niya

Don't worry, there's a site called 4chan that always has a rule 34 thread going on. You can go over there and get your fix if you want.

----------


## Witis

> How will my post count fall ? What's the magic there ?


Well if your posts only contain a picture and the picture is removed then there is a chance the post will be automatically cleaned and removed from the system, if not now, it could even be done at some point in the future...

----------


## Witis

> Don't worry, its only a threat. I can't post rule 34 on such a respectable site....whats the matter with you?


And there I was thinking all those pics were norp to you?! What about if I posted pictures of U.S.B drives being inserted into machines, do you think I would be banned?

----------


## Witis

> I bet you were secretly hoping I did.


Sorry but dragons bumping uglies would definitely not do if for me :Þ

----------


## Witis

> Don't worry, there's a site called 4chan that always has a rule 34 thread going on. You can go over there and get your fix if you want.


Although there is a lot of funny artwork released and linked to rule 34, the problem I have is the second part of the rule -> that there are no limits and no exceptions  :EEK!:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have no idea who those characters are.

----------


## Niya

> I have no idea who those characters are.


Seriously ? Come on Shaggy, you must have had a childhood. I'm sure everyone who was around computers during the late 80s to 90s played Golden Axe. If you didn't, you were never a child :Wink:  I'd excuse you if you at least played Prince of Persia.

----------


## Niya

You know just as I said that I remembered something on my "bucket list" if you will is to write a side-scroller one day. Maybe I'd have Jacob Roman teach me DirectX or you XNA one of these good days. Just hope one of you is still around when I get the time for such a thing.

----------


## Niya

Oh speaking of which, I still have something to try out for Jacob! Damn, I'm forgetting a lot of things!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Seriously ? Come on Shaggy, you must have had a childhood. I'm sure everyone who was around computers during the late 80s to 90s played Golden Axe. If you didn't, you were never a child I'd excuse you if you at least played Prince of Persia.


I did play Prince of Persia, and was quite good at it, but have never even heard of Golden Axe. Perhaps it depends on the exact year, though. I didn't get my own computer until 1990 (I think), and had access to some strange machines before then, which didn't necessarily play games (DEC Rainbow). Even then I got into the early RPG games largely to the exclusion of all else.

By the way, I don't do graphics unless I absolutely have to, because I suck at it. I have to keep to some VERY simple stuff. DDay uses XNA for graphics, I used it to draw controls in a business app.

----------


## Niya

> I did play Prince of Persia, and was quite good at it...


What's your fastest time ? Mine was 20 minutes though that was long ago. I could never forget reaching Jafar with something like 40 minutes left. I could barely manage do finish it in time nowadays.

----------


## Niya

> ...but have never even heard of Golden Axe. Perhaps it depends on the exact year, though. I didn't get my own computer until 1990 (I think)...


That's really strange. Golden Axe came out in '89 and its real odd you never came across it. Must have played that like 100 times in my youth. Even up to yesterday I played Golden Axe 3 on a Sega Genesis Emulator.

----------


## Niya

You're missing out dude. Don't leave this life without having played it!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Right. A game from 89 would be barely playable. I'm currently playing the Lazarus remake of Ultima V. I tried Ultima V, which I was playing in college, and the graphics were kind of rough. The Lazarus remake puts the game into the Dungeon Seige I game engine, which gives it much better graphics.

----------


## dday9

Sorry I've been out. I traveled up to Missouri for a Mustang II part run. I got some pretty hard to come by parts for pretty cheap.

----------


## dday9

Plus I got sick while I was up there. To many twist and turns, and when I left my home I was at -1 ft. sea level, when I got to Mizzo, I was at +110 ft.!!!

----------


## dday9

I thought I was going to die up in the Ozarks! Something about steep grades, and lower gears.

----------


## dday9

Heck, it's all just flat down here. I never want to drive up there again!

----------


## dday9

I see Emperor Niya is keeping the post count up! It's good to have faith in a reliable emperor.

----------


## Niya

Yes, your emperor is still going strong though a little slow these days.

----------


## Niya

> Right. A game from 89 would be barely playable.


What do you mean by this ?

----------


## Niya

> I'm currently playing the Lazarus remake of Ultima V. I tried Ultima V, which I was playing in college, and the graphics were kind of rough. The Lazarus remake puts the game into the Dungeon Seige I game engine, which gives it much better graphics.


I've never favored RPGs....My brother liked them but I never did. I've always had a strong preference for games where character control skills were a requirement. I absolutely hated puzzles. I mean I really really hate games that are puzzle based. I tolerated it in games like Doom because puzzles were secondary to action. You needed mad skills to plow your way through a level on Ultra Violence mode. The feeling you get when you smash through waves of enemies at high speed with a shotgun is euphoric especially when you know how hard it was to attain that level of skill. I donno, it gives you a small sense of accomplishment.

Its what makes games like MK and MvC so addictive to me.

----------


## dday9

The games I've enjoyed when I was young were:

1) The Zelda Series - Up to _Oracle of Time_
2) Sports Games - Like _Home Run_ for the Atari or _NBA 2k12_ for the XBox360 or PS3
3) Maze Games - Like _Pac Man_
4) Racing Games - Like _Pole Position_ in the arcade or _Star Wars Episode I Racer_ for the N64(? maybe an earlier system)

I never really like rpg's for game consoles with the exception of Final Fantasy X for the PS2. I still play that game occasionally. For the most part the rpg games that I like are MMORPG's like Tibia.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I started into RPGs in grad school because somebody asked me to copy a game for him. It was The Bards Tale, which could barely be played by a single person, since there was no in-game mapping, and the levels were sprawling. I made the copy with a buddy, then we tried playing it, and ended up playing it nearly all night. With two people, one was drawing the map while the other ran the game. There were quite a few puzzles, and there was the abiltiy to always be able to reach areas that you weren't able to deal with, but were close to being able to deal with. I've always liked games that allowed you into physical problems that were too tough for you, at the time. Also, all the puzzles were puns and word plays, so I was totally into them.

----------


## dday9

> The Bards Tale


I never heard of it, was it for a console or for the computer?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A computer, and it was pretty old. It was nearly text-based, to be honest. There was a window that showed a static image, which might be a corridor, a street view, or a monster (generally in a corridor or room). If there were a selection of monsters in the room, you'd see just one of them. So it was nothing like 3D RPG games, nor was it like top-down view style games (which also came later). However, every dungeon level was the exact same size. You didn't know where you were in the level when you first entered it, but after mapping long enough, you figured it out. The advantage to this was that they were able to do teleportation, since you could indicate any point in the dungeon with a simple X,Y pair. We made much use of that. Since it took two people to map out new levels (one could do it only by multitasking, tediously), we generally only did that when we both had time (grad school means that my buddy and I were both living on campus, and we tended to stay up pretty late). The rest of the time, it was possible to level the characters because there were dungeon rooms with constantly-regenerating monsters. As soon as you left the level they would re-spawn. We would find two such rooms in the same dungeon, but on different levels, and teleport back and forth between the two levels blasting monsters in a constant, pixelated, mostly-text, carnage.

We then played the second and third games in the series. In each one you could import your characters from the previous game. Since we had spent so much time power-leveling in the first game, we were pretty awesome in the second one, but we power leveled more in that game, so by the third we were pretty nearly gods. The level of certain attributes was only three digits, but we were at several thousand in each, so the game showed just XXX for those until we finally wore down enough to drop below 1000. That took days, though.

These days, games can be played by a single person, which is easier, but having a driver and navigator is fun, too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That reminds me of playing Aztec on an Apple II back in HS. There were LOTS of key combinations to control the character in that game. At one point we had three people playing at the same time. One person had the direction keys, another had running and crouching, while the third had some other things like climbing and jumping. I forget how the skills were actually divided up. The game was kind of a side scroller with three levels on the screen at a time. We'd walk into a screen and find a T. Rex, the toughest of all the obstacles in the game, and total panic would ensue. The guy controlling running would start running. The guy controlling jumping would start jumping. The guy controlling climbing would start climbing. The result was that the guy on the screen would begin this funky dance step across the screen. It was much more funny looking than effective.

----------


## dday9

So how do y'all like the addition in my signature?

----------


## Witis

> So how do y'all like the addition in my signature?


Is it a spider? At one point it seems to have 3 pairs of legs the next 4???

----------


## szlamany

It's consuming my processing power for no good reason - and I'm going to start hitting my monitor when drinking  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

> Is it a spider? At one point it seems to have 3 pairs of legs the next 4???


I think it's a flee.




> It's consuming my processing power for no good reason - and I'm going to start hitting my monitor when drinking


Great! You're one step ahead of me :]

----------


## szlamany

I think I killed it this morning - not that I was drinking this morning!!

There it is right now at the top of my upper-monitor which is 26 inches - and a full arms length way at that high corner...

----------


## dday9

:0

uber secret vb code!

----------


## Witis

> I think it's a flee.


Nah, I don't think fleas move like that, they jump more: "a flea can jump vertically up to 7 inches (18 cm) and horizontally up to 13 inches (33 cm), making the flea one of the best jumpers of all known animals (relative to body size), second only to the froghopper" - Wiki, so I am going to bet on spider.

----------


## szlamany

> ...uber secret vb code!


Wow - I just found what I consider a bug in that code - thanks to your spider-ant...

Dim strSproc As String = ctrloption.Replace("acssproc=", "")

I was missing the "As String" - how sloppy that was!

----------


## Witis

> I think it's a flee.


Also you should look up flea circuses, unless you meant to refer to "Flea" from the Red Hot Chili Peppers.

----------


## Witis

> flea circuses


"There are historical reports of fleas glued to the base of the flea circus enclosure. Instruments were then glued to the flea performers and the enclosure was heated. The fleas fought to escape, giving the impression of fleas playing musical instruments."  :EEK!:  (Wiki)

----------


## szlamany

You are quoting yourself?

Kind of one sided, wouldn't you say?

----------


## Witis

> You are quoting yourself?


Sure, it happens on occasion, doesn't everyone? I used to have more of my own quotes in my signature too!

----------


## Witis

> Kind of one sided, wouldn't you say?


Not really, I would only call it one sided if you don't give the other person a right of reply.

----------


## Niya

> You are quoting yourself?
> 
> Kind of one sided, wouldn't you say?


If you spend enough time in chit-chat you'd soon realize that Witis ain't too right.

----------


## Niya

> So how do y'all like the addition in my signature?


Holy ****!!! Took me a while to realize. I thought something was crawling on my screen for a couple seconds!!

----------


## Witis

> If you spend enough time in chit-chat you'd soon realize that Witis ain't too right.


I like human and lots of other rights too!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have a plague of fruit flies, at the moment, so I didn't even notice that the bug was fake. That's a good one.

----------


## Niya

> I like human and lots of other rights too!


That's good....if only you were a human....

----------


## Niya

> I like human and lots of other rights too!


That's good....if only you were a human....

----------


## dday9

.double post?

----------


## dday9

double post?

----------


## Niya

Hmmm....Glitchy

----------


## Niya

Hmmm....Glitchy

----------


## Niya

Hmmm....Glitchy

----------


## Niya

Hmmm....Glitchy

----------


## Witis

> That's good


Why thanks Niya, I think so too.☺




> if only you were a human


What do you think I am Niya?

----------


## Niya

> What do you think I am Niya?


I donno what you are but you're not a human. You're some kind of, I donno, rodent or something. When I see your name I think....."rodent"

----------


## Niya

This is what I think when I see your handle Witis:-

----------


## Niya

MOAR WITIS!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

DEAD RATZ!!!!!!!!!! xD

----------


## Niya

OH GAWD....IZ A DEAD EFFIN RAT YO!!!! x

----------


## Niya

DEAD RATS ON MY GRILL YO!!!!!x

----------


## Witis

> I donno what you are but you're not a human. You're some kind of, I donno, rodent or something. When I see your name I think....."rodent"





> DEAD RATZ!!!!!!!!!! xD


Actually rodents or more specifically the order rodentia (from Latin rodere "to gnaw") includes: squirrels, springhares, beavers, pocket gophers (true gophers), porcupines, capybara (big aren't they?), chinchillas, tuco-tucos, nutrias, chipmunks, prairie dogs, & marmots.

----------


## Niya

> Actually rodents or more specifically the order rodentia (from Latin rodere "to gnaw") includes: squirrels, springhares, beavers, pocket gophers (true gophers), porcupines, capybara (big aren't they?), chinchillas, tuco-tucos, nutrias, chipmunks, prairie dogs, & marmots.


Why do you feel the need to tell me all this?....rodent!

----------


## Niya

> Actually rodents or more specifically the order rodentia (from Latin rodere "to gnaw") includes: squirrels, springhares, beavers, pocket gophers (true gophers), porcupines, capybara (big aren't they?), chinchillas, tuco-tucos, nutrias, chipmunks, prairie dogs, & marmots.


Why do you feel the need to tell me all this?....rodent!

----------


## Witis

> Why do you feel the need to tell me all this?


You seem to have a very limited view of what a rodent actually is so I though I would educate you about rodents, many of which I happen to be rather fond of. =D




> rodent!


Actually I am not a rodent even though I like many of them!

----------


## Niya

Oh God.....this site glitchin!!!

----------


## Niya

> Actually I am not a rodent even though I like many of them!


You are a rodent son....Get with it.

----------


## Niya

You're a one rodent infestation.

----------


## Witis

> Oh God.....this site glitchin!!!


What do you mean???

----------


## Witis

> You are a rodent son....Get with it.


Hey dude, I am not a rodent! Also, I thought we already determined that the Hulk was your son!

----------


## Witis

Or was the Hulk your father???

----------


## Witis

> Oh God.....this site glitchin!!!


Works ok for me, it looks like you are stuttering a lot :P

----------


## Witis

> You're a one rodent infestation.


No wai, my cat has teh wiskers!
./\ /\
>°.°<
.''" "''

----------


## Witis

Niya, I actually just realised that the majority of your posts have been Pix, who has a post count of 2307 in the Post Race, and Pix's avatar is Secret Squirrel ->  http://www.vbforums.com/member.php?15114-Pix, which, as far as I can tell, makes you a rodent "Agent 000"!

----------


## Witis

Agent Niya aka 000:

----------


## Witis

Niya's secret squirrel insignia:

----------


## Witis

Classic super secret squirrel:

----------


## Witis

Voodoo Vender Secret Squirel:

----------


## Niya

Squirrels are cute.....rodents are annoying and spread diseases. People love squirrels whereas they just want to exterminate most rodents.

----------


## Niya

And don't tell me squirrels are rodents too. Its a very specific rodent!

----------


## dday9

I like squirrels, they taste good in dumplings.

----------


## dday9

Now these little bastards...



kill 'em dead on site

----------


## dday9

We actually get $5 per nutria we give to the wildlife and fisheries.

----------


## dday9

But just like coons, you have to keep the tails on so that they can't say we killed a cat.

----------


## dday9

Who would want to shoot a little minou?

----------


## dday9

A serial killer, that's who!

----------


## dday9

But a nutria.... I know plenty who'd want to shoot those little vermin.

----------


## dday9

But squirrels do taste very good. And in response to Shaggy, yep we do have Fox Squirrel down here. We also have the city(grey) squirrel, but you don't eat those as they carry worms.

----------


## dday9

"Man is least himself when he talks in his own person. Give him a mask, and he will tell you the truth."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Rats! I missed out on lots of potential puns. I had them all squirreled away like some kind of monk...perhaps a chip munk. But, not being an eager beaver, I slept in and missed the opportunity. So: No puns for you!

----------


## dday9

In this case the mask in the interweb.

----------


## dday9

What is my truth? Well I say that I hate the 30 second wait!

----------


## dday9

> Rats! I missed out on lots of potential puns. I had them all squirreled away like some kind of monk...perhaps a chip munk. But, not being an eager beaver, I slept in and missed the opportunity. So: No puns for you!


Dum dum crash!

----------


## dday9

> What is my truth? Well I say that I hate the 30 second wait!


Think of how much further I'd be if there were no 30 second wait!

----------


## dday9

I want to be at the 1k mark!

----------


## dday9

-bangs head against floor-

----------


## dday9

-pounds fist-

----------


## dday9

<insert swear word here>! Wow that was considered a short...

----------


## dday9

We're close to the 50k mark.

----------


## dday9

Then again I said that about a week ago.

----------


## dday9

Is my personal count getting close to 1k?

----------


## dday9

What would I do when I hit the 1k mark?

----------


## dday9

Well then I'd try to hit the 5k mark I suppose. http://www.vbforums.com/attachment.p...3&d=1373310493

----------


## dday9

Hmm some how that attachment was considered unsafe by AVG...

----------


## dday9

Even though I just dragged my little bug to the quick reply and clicked on the link. Odd...

----------


## dday9

Did I run everyone off?

----------


## dday9

Maybe not. Y'all might just be off.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought I posted something in here. Where did that go?

----------


## dday9

I'm pro-grammer.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh, I see it back there. DDay just added a whole page since I posted that.

----------


## dday9

I'm sneaky sneaky sneaky!

----------


## dday9

See on the page I'm on right now I see all the way back to post 49461 I guess because I never refreshed the page.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I only see back to 49481. Probably has to do with settings for the number of posts per page.

----------


## Niya

> Did I run everyone off?


Nope.....still here..

----------


## dday9

Hurray!

----------


## dday9

I'm glad to see that there are still people here.

----------


## Witis

> Squirrels are cute.....rodents are annoying and spread diseases. People love squirrels whereas they just want to exterminate most rodents.





> And don't tell me squirrels are rodents too. Its a very specific rodent!


Sorry that the truth, in fact of the matter, is exactly that, in the case which is at hand at this very situation and point in time, of course, as they all say when it is that way and at that time of the day, however, that is the case and by the way 40 percent of all mammals are rodents and squirrels are some of the most common of all of the rodents, so it is difficult for anyone to say what came into your mind that day when you said what you said instead of checking instead!

----------


## dday9

Just

----------


## dday9

trying

----------


## dday9

to..

----------


## dday9

keep

----------


## dday9

up..

----------


## dday9

the.

----------


## dday9

count

----------


## dday9

post race!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Witis, you left out the worlds largest rodent: The lawyer.

----------


## Witis

> We actually get $5 per nutria we give to the wildlife and fisheries.





> But just like [ra]coons, you have to keep the tails on so that they can't say we killed a cat.


Why dday9, why would you crush innocent herbivores like that?

----------


## Witis

> Who would want to shoot a little minou?


At least you haven't cooked up any cats in your gumbos!

----------


## dday9

> Why dday9, why would you crush innocent herbivores like that?


innocent? They destroy our marshes!

----------


## Witis

> Think of how much further I'd be if there were no 30 second wait!


You tell me dday9, how much further would you be???

----------


## dday9

> At least you haven't cooked up any cats in your gumbos!


Non that I know of atleast.

----------


## dday9

> You tell me dday9, how much further would you be???


That's like asking how much wood could a wood chuck wood if a wood chuck could chuck wood

----------


## Witis

> -bangs head against floor-


That explains a lot!

----------


## dday9

> That explains a lot!


My parents said that I did knock myself out twice doing exactly that when I was a child.

----------


## dday9

In fact I do remember me banging my head up against the floor quite a bit. It was a great method until the doctor told my parents to just let me knock myself out.

----------


## dday9

The doctor said it'll make me quit. Well.... it did :/

15 seconds...
9 seconds...
5 seconds...
1 seconds...

----------


## Witis

> innocent?


Yes innocent, never killed another living thing in their lives!

----------


## dday9

> Yes innocent, never killed another living thing in their lives!


It's actions have killed a ton of wildlife/wilderness. I guess the people who believe in global warming say the same thing about cars.

----------


## Witis

> My parents said that I did knock myself out twice doing exactly that when I was a child.


I did lol quite a lot when I read that, which as far as I can tell, is the truth in fact of the matter, which is why I enjoyed it so much. =)

----------


## dday9

> Yes innocent, never killed another living thing in their lives!


They are... los diablos!

*}=^{|~*

----------


## dday9

> I did lol quite a lot when I read that, which as far as I can tell, is the truth in fact of the matter, which is why I enjoyed it so much. =)


Tis indubitably

----------


## Witis

> In fact I do remember me banging my head up against the floor quite a bit.


I would have thought amnesia would have an effect on some occasions although if you didn't do it hard enough then yes you would probably remember it quite vividly.

----------


## dday9

Voy a estar comiendo en Coyote Blues esta noche. Entonces, soy espanol ahora!

----------


## Witis

> They are... los diablos!
> 
> *}=^{|~*


What meds are you on???

----------


## dday9

> What meds are you on???


nightquil :/ I got a sinus infection earlier this weekend. Plus I drank a bud light platinum, I don't know if you should drink on nightquil, but it's fun!

----------


## dday9

I should be making do do in a few minutes.

----------


## Witis

> Voy a estar comiendo en Coyote Blues esta noche. Entonces, soy espanol ahora!


and what will you order from the menu?

----------


## Witis

> nightquil :/ I got a sinus infection earlier this weekend. Plus I drank a bud light platinum, I don't know if you should drink on nightquil, but it's fun!


hehe, and the rest???

----------


## Witis

> I'm sneaky sneaky sneaky!


I think that deserves to be re-quoted.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Yes innocent, never killed another living thing in their lives!


Invasives that damage the habitat.

However, everything kills other living things. Plants are as much alive as animals, and bacteria are generally held to be so.

----------


## Witis

> Invasives that damage the habitat.


They need somewhere to live, don't go begrudging rodents their homes!




> However, everything kills other living things. Plants are as much alive as animals, and bacteria are generally held to be so.


Sure, however, most herbivores do not kill the vegetation they eat, they merely graze and then move on, so you can't classify them as plant predators per se.☺

----------


## dday9

> They need somewhere to live, don't go begrudging rodents their homes!


They weren't native to Louisiana at first, they were imported from Argentina.  




> and what will you order from the menu?


Unfortunately only 3 beers. Then I got sick and had to drive home. My wife said it was because of the niquil, but I don't think so... I'm never wrooon, dang can't even type the word.

----------


## dday9

Darn insect in my signagtrure I thought I was real!

----------


## dday9

Wooohooo! Solamente uno mas ceerevesa!

----------


## dday9

I should probalbaly make do do. Night until I wake up wigth a headache and ***** about it on the post racee!

----------


## dday9

damnn asterictis! Ill cuse if I want to.

----------


## dday9

they don't even know!

stupd 30 secodn wait!

----------


## Witis

> They weren't native to Louisiana at first, they were imported from Argentina.


Are you also saying that you don't like immigrants???




> Unfortunately only 3 beers. Then I got sick and had to drive home. My wife said it was because of the niquil, but I don't think so... I'm never wrooon, dang can't even type the word.


Oh well, there is always next time at the blue coyote...

----------


## dday9

oh and I ate sauteed msushrooms

----------


## Witis

> Darn insect in my signagtrure I thought I was real!


Is your spidy sense tingling?

----------


## Witis

> oh and I ate sauteed msushrooms


You have to watch out for the death cap mushrooms, that much is for certain!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Also, the Spanish Inquisition. You always have to watch out for that.

----------


## dday9

Hurray for no head ache!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Uh...yeah.

I still want to slap that bug on the screen (or actually to brush it off, since I don't want bug guts on my monitor).

----------


## dday9

Should I remove it? Or should I bug  :Smilie:  more people

----------


## Witis

> Should I remove it? Or should I bug  more people


I found a spider in one of the games you have contributed! °o°

----------


## Witis

It is bad enough to cause a lot, and I mean a lot of drag. =L

----------


## Niya

> Should I remove it? Or should I bug  more people


No remove....Bug moar plz!!!

----------


## dday9

Hehe, I don't plan to remove it. I just wanted to set up the pun :]

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think it's pretty awesome, myself.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> damnn asterictis! Ill cuse if I want to.


I'm sorry I missed this quote at the time. My response would be: With the spelling you were doing for those posts, I'm surprised anything got censored. You must have gotten lucky and spelled that word right.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> damnn asterictis! Ill cuse if I want to.


I'm sorry I missed this quote at the time. My response would be: With the spelling you were doing for those posts, I'm surprised anything got censored. You must have gotten lucky and spelled that word right.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sweet, I thought it was going to double post, and since it was the post race....why not?

----------


## dday9

> Sweet, I thought it was going to double post, and since it was the post race....why not?


How did you get a duplicate post without running into the error? I wonder if the quote has anything to do with it.

----------


## dday9

> Sweet, I thought it was going to double post, and since it was the post race....why not?


How did you get a duplicate post without running into the error? I wonder if the quote has anything to do with it.


...

Nope, I get the error.

----------


## homer13j

> Also, the Spanish Inquisition. You always have to watch out for that.


Attachment 102069

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In rare instances, since the forum upgrade, I hit submit and get a message saying that I have to wait X amount of time before I can post again, which is familiar in this thread. However, I know that I just hit submit one time, and I hadn't posted anything in a while. If I wait the alloted time and hit submit, I end up with a duplicate post. That message used to be quite frequent after the software upgrade, but has been exceedingly rare since things were improved. It still happens occasionally. I just know not to hit submit again, in most cases, but since this was post race....I just went with it.

----------


## dday9

Sweet! Well, not really in instances other than this thread, but for this thread... sweet!

----------


## Witis

> Hehe, I don't plan to remove it. I just wanted to set up the pun :]


Well, Peter Benjamin Parker is arguably one of the most widely infamous, if not the most infamous person on the web.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Witis

> Sweet, I thought it was going to double post, and since it was the post race....why not?


Why not indeed, there is quite a lot of stuttering going on at the moment!

----------


## Niya

Well....it is post race.

Moar Double Posts!!

----------


## Niya

Well....it is post race.

Moar Double Posts!!

----------


## Niya

Hello World!!!!!

----------


## Niya

Hello World!!!!!

----------


## Niya

You let the kitty kat get wet!!!

----------


## Niya

You let the kitty kat get wet!!!

----------


## Witis

Now all of that double posting could actually be interpreted as moving beyond a minor stutter and on to a serious speech impediment. =)

----------


## Witis

> You let the kitty kat get wet!!!


It's alright 'cause I can has swimming lessons = true. >^.^<

----------


## Niya

> It's alright 'cause I can has swimming lessons = true. >^.^<


Ooo. Lolcats!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya

LOL! MOAR!!xD

----------


## Niya

> 


I like this one especially.

----------


## Niya

> 


Amen!

----------


## dday9

Hey Niya, here is the 'auto color' I was telling you I'd make. It's not perfect by any stretch, but it works. It only works in quick reply, and if there's any line returns, it removes those. But it's a start. Here is the file w/o the binaries:
Niya.zip

----------


## dday9

Take a look at the test sub-forum and you'll see some of it that's worked.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

now I want twins!

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Marble headstones: They'll barely live longer than you have.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

I really want some tarte de la bouillie!

----------


## Niya

> Hey Niya, here is the 'auto color' I was telling you I'd make. It's not perfect by any stretch, but it works. It only works in quick reply, and if there's any line returns, it removes those. But it's a start. Here is the file w/o the binaries:
> Attachment 102115


That is amazing work. But my style is a little different. I usually colour keywords like "SyncLock" in green, class names like "TextBox" or "Control" in blue and methods/properties in purple. But its a very good start. I will make some changes but its impressive non-the-less.

----------


## dday9

You can add the keyword you want to the Token.txt. The format I have it in is:

<keyword>,<color code>

so if you wanted to add SyncLock in green you'd add:

SyncLock,#008000

to the token.txt file

----------


## dday9

Some improvements that I want to do is:

1) add a group of radiobuttons to determine if it's quick reply or advanced reply
2) keep the original formatting

just some minor stuff.

----------


## Niya

> Some improvements that I want to do is:
> 
> 1) add a group of radiobuttons to determine if it's quick reply or advanced reply
> 2) keep the original formatting
> 
> just some minor stuff.


Well, have at it bro.....this is good stuff!

----------


## Niya

> 


This one is insanely funny. Took me a while to get it though.

----------


## Pc Monk

its too bad  too see these food picture when you are high....worst is you cant make any of these food when you are high

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

All the meals of the day, though, just not necessarily in the best order.

----------


## dday9

Well I got it to work with the Advanced Reply, now just to make it keep the same format!

----------


## Niya

Cool :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

Radical!

----------


## dday9

beaudacious

----------


## dday9

Birthdays!

----------


## dday9

I haven't done them in a while, so it's time again!

----------


## dday9

We don't know how old ahfatt turned!

----------


## dday9

We don't know how old wche turned!

----------


## dday9

We don't kno whow old scalpa turned!

----------


## dday9

Wait, yes we do scalpa turneed 48!!!

----------


## dday9

RibTime turned 48 today!

----------


## dday9

sameolish turned 42 today!

----------


## dday9

pimpalas turned 42 today!

----------


## dday9

rbird turned 37 today!

----------


## dday9

Mook turned 35 today!

----------


## dday9

uniqluv turned 32 today!

----------


## dday9

Jame turned 31 today!

----------


## dday9

T_N_T turned 29 today!

----------


## dday9

skyfox01_99 turned 28 today!

----------


## dday9

alphaest turned 28 today!

----------


## dday9

youquijano turned 28 today!

----------


## dday9

Cloudius turned 27 today!

----------


## dday9

Armor-Of-God turned 27 today!

----------


## dday9

SP3000 turned 25 today!

----------


## dday9

Hello

----------


## dday9

Is there anybody in there

----------


## dday9

Just nod if you can hear me

----------


## dday9

Is there anyone home?

----------


## dday9

Come on

----------


## dday9

Now.

----------


## dday9

I hear you're feeling down

----------


## dday9

I can ease your pain

----------


## dday9

Get you on your feet again

----------


## dday9

Relax...relax

----------


## dday9

I'll just need some information first

----------


## dday9

Just the basic facts

----------


## dday9

Can you show me where it hurts?

----------


## dday9

There is no pain you are receding

----------


## dday9

A distant ship's smoke on the horizon

----------


## dday9

You are only coming through in waves

----------


## dday9

Your lips move

----------


## dday9

But I can't hear what you're saying

----------


## dday9

When I was a child, I had a fever

----------


## dday9

My hands felt just like

----------


## dday9

Two ballons

----------


## dday9

Now I've got that feeling once again

----------


## dday9

I can't explain

----------


## dday9

You would not understand

----------


## dday9

This is not how I am

----------


## dday9

Iiiiiiiii, have become comfortably numb

----------


## dday9

OK..ok..ok.

----------


## dday9

Just a little pin pr1ck

----------


## dday9

There'll be no more AHHHHHHHHHHAHHHH!

----------


## dday9

But you may feel a little sick

----------


## dday9

Ahh, Pink Floyd's comfortably numb.

----------


## dday9

I don't know how much further I could type...

----------


## dday9

By the way it asterisked out of pr1ck.

----------


## dday9

All these thirty second waiting periods too!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Speaking of periods, I'm in an office, where my co-workers are 4 women. And two are on, well, refer to the first three words of this reply...

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Wow, I'm right behind Emperor Niya with 820 post... with this one 821!

----------


## dday9

And to think, about a month ago I was at 80.

----------


## dday9

Time flies when you're having fun :]

----------


## dday9

I still can't believe that I'm having a baby!

----------


## dday9

I'm very excited that I'm going to be a father.

----------


## dday9

I've already decided that my younger brother(2 years younger) will be the paran.

----------


## dday9

Actually I recorded the babies heartbeat! It was on my wife's I-Phone and I just took a video of the doctor's table so the sound could come through. Imma find it and post it...

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

How cool is that?! That's baby-day!

----------


## dday9

My wife says at the end "It does kind of sound like a galloping horse." ha

----------


## dday9

Today we're actually getting the babies:

1) bed
2) highchair
3) bath tub
4) changing station

you gotta love grandparents :P

----------


## dday9

I think we're also getting some blankets too for the baby, but I'm not sure if they're done yet.

----------


## dday9

My mother on the other hand is driving me crazy, but she's a very sickly woman, and is happy that I'm carrying the Day family name on.

----------


## dday9

In fact both of my parents are only children. As far as I know of, my wife, two brother's, parents, and grand-parents and I are the only people in my immediate family.

----------


## dday9

Talk about a culture shock when I went to one of my wife's family reunions! There where like 100 people there. Hell the closest we get to a family reunion is at Christmas when my family mentioned above gets together.

----------


## dday9

I wonder how long I've been talking consecutively today....

----------


## dday9

A full hour and almost two pages....

----------


## dday9

Holy ship channel batman!

----------


## dday9

Doctor's have proven that the Post Race drives men mad.

----------


## dday9

I was the doctor who declared that the Post Race drives men mad.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

I think this next one is more fitting of what I'm thinking:

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Doom! Doom!

----------


## dday9

Ahhh! Dooooooom!

----------


## dday9

Need....

----------


## dday9

1k post

----------


## dday9

Maybe I should be at the casino. Strike it rich. You know for the baby :0

----------


## dday9

We have 6 casino's in a 5 mile radius

----------


## dday9

That's a lot!

----------


## dday9

Even more when you expand that radius.

----------


## dday9

Gotta love them river boats.

----------


## dday9

Heck L'auBerge doesn't even feel like a boat.

----------


## dday9

The others feel like a boat. Long skinny hallways, with tall staircases.

----------


## dday9

Darn 30 second waiting period!

----------


## dday9

I'm all lonely here in the thread by myself :[

----------


## dday9

If only work didn't censor porn.

----------


## dday9

I still wouldn't watch it... While they do play to certain desires, I believe that it corrupts the mind.

----------


## dday9

I once heard that it takes 10 years to get a porn image out of your mind. And I would believe it, as when I was a kid I watch *a lot* of porn.

----------


## dday9

I'm going to refresh the page to see how far along I've come.

----------


## dday9

Wow, I just jumped two more pages!

----------


## dday9

I gave this thread a five star rating. :Duck:

----------


## dday9

<quack>
 :Duck: 
</quack>
I wonder why it considered that a short. I guess because of the <>

----------


## dday9

Deep down in Louisiana close to New Orleans

----------


## dday9

Way back up in the woods among the evergreens

----------


## dday9

There stood a log cabin made of earth and wood

----------


## dday9

Where lived a country boy named Johnny B Goode

----------


## dday9

How did they mix up Louisiana and the Evergreens?

----------


## dday9

Chuck Berry you rascal!

----------


## dday9

Only about a hundred post away from Niya. I suppose I could count to 100...

----------


## dday9

Of course 1 post ever thirty seconds,

1 * 30 * 100 = 3000

3000 / 60 = 50

so 100 post would be 50 friggen minutes!

----------


## dday9

Hey I just did math on my Louisiana edumication!

----------


## dday9

I suppose I could just keep talking about nothing for another hour or so.

----------


## dday9

Q: What do you give the blonde who has everything?
A: Penicillin.

----------


## dday9

Q: How do you get a blonde to marry you?
A: Tell her she's pregnant.

----------


## dday9

A redhead tells her blonde stepsister, "I slept with a Brazilian...." 
The blonde replies, "Oh my God! You slut! How many is a brazilian?"

----------


## dday9

Q: What do you call a skeleton in the closet with blonde hair?
A: Last year's hide-and-go-seek winner.

----------


## dday9

Q: What do you call a basement full of blondes?
A: A whine cellar.

----------


## dday9

Q: How do you know a blonde likes you?
A: She screws you two nights in a row.

----------


## dday9

Q: What does a blonde say if you blow in her ear?
A: "Thanks for the refill!"

----------


## dday9

Q: How do you get a blonde on the roof? 
A: Tell her drinks are on the house.

----------


## dday9

Q: Why do blondes wear underwear? 
A: To keep their ankles warm.

----------


## dday9

Q: What can strike a blonde without her even knowing it?
A: A thought.

----------


## dday9

Q: Why don't blondes get coffee breaks? 
A: It takes too long to retrain them.

----------


## dday9

Q: What's the difference between a blonde and a guy? 
A: The blonde has the higher sperm count.

----------


## dday9

Q: Why was the blonde confused after giving birth to twins? 
A: She couldn't figure out who the other mother was.

----------


## dday9

Q: What is a blonde's favorite color?
A: Glitter.

----------


## dday9

Q: Why are blondes so easy to get into bed?
A: Who cares?

----------


## dday9

Q:  Hear about the blonde that got an AM radio?
A:  It took her a month to realize she could play it at night.

----------


## dday9

Q:  How do you make a blonde laugh on Saturday?
A:  Tell her a joke on Wednesday.

----------


## dday9

Q:  What do smart Blondes and UFOs have in common?
A:  You always hear about them but you never see them.

----------


## dday9

Q: Why are blondes like pianos?
A: When they aren't upright, they're grand.

----------


## dday9

By the way, I'm blonde.

----------


## dday9

I feel another refresh of the page coming on.

----------


## dday9

Oh wow, two more pages!

----------


## dday9

The last person to say anything other than me was Niya here.

----------


## dday9

I've gone 7 pages.... all alone.

----------


## dday9

I could make a suicide joke.  :Duck:

----------


## dday9

That was a little uncalled for. I think I'll stop for a while.

----------


## dday9

Ahh, who am I kidding I'm back.

----------


## dday9

I have 15 minutes to do nothing until lunch.

----------


## dday9

2+2 Mustang II

----------


## dday9

Mustang II's are mustang's too.

----------


## dday9

Rawr!

----------


## dday9

By the way here is the link to my babies heartbeat!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow, that's a lot of racing.

----------


## homer13j

> Mustang II's are mustang's too.


They wish...

----------


## dday9

I brought out my Mustang II today, and it's so hot...

----------


## dday9

Plus it aint got no air conditioning.

----------


## Niya

Oh boy....you've been busy I see....909 posts.....hmmmm

----------


## dday9

Yep, just lonely pointless typing. It's like a dirty strip club for typing.

----------


## Niya

Well I can't let you take the crown without putting up a fight so......you won't be alone for long.

----------


## dday9

> Well I can't let you take the crown without putting up a fight so......you won't be alone for long.


When I listened to punk rock, I listened to a band named No-Cash, and this is one of their lyrics:




> flying on a forty that's how i get down!
>  you say you're the king but i'm wearing the crown

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Don't understand the first line.

----------


## dday9

Neither do I, but hell it's punk rock you don't really need to.

----------


## szlamany

> Don't understand the first line.


40 oz bottle of beer?

----------


## dday9

It's definitely 40 of beer because he reference's Olde English earlier which is a 40.

----------


## Pc Monk

there's a bug in your signature KILL IT

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There may be a bee in his bonnet, too.

----------


## Niya

Hodor Hodor ?

----------


## Niya

hodor hodor hodor hodor!!!

----------


## Witis

> I still can't believe that I'm having a baby!


It's perfectly natural for a woman, just relax, put your feet up and take it easy.




> I'm very excited that I'm going to be a father.


Now I can't believe that you are having a baby!

----------


## Niya

Hodor ?

----------


## Niya

Hodor !!!

Hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor.

Hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor ? Hodor hodor hodor ? Hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor 

Hodor ? Hodor hodor hodor hodor hodor!!!!!

----------


## Niya

Hodor hodor hodor.

----------


## Niya

> It's perfectly natural for a woman, just relax, put your feet up and take it easy.
> 
> 
> Now I can't believe that you are having a baby!


Hodor ? Hodor hodor hodor. Hodor ?

----------


## Pc Monk

i'd like to have a duck instead of a baby  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Mordor?

----------


## Pc Monk

Mordor ! Hodor ! emmm...any translator ?

----------


## Niya

Hodor hodor hodor!!!!!! HODOR!!

----------


## Niya

HODOR !!!!

----------


## Niya

Hodor hodor.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still not getting it.

----------


## dday9

the rougarou

----------


## dday9

The Yeti

----------


## dday9

Bigfoot/Sasquatch

----------


## dday9

The lobizon

----------


## Niya

> Still not getting it.


Hodor!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ah, now I get it.

----------


## dday9

Birthday time!

----------


## dday9

We don't know how old NEMENCHI turned today!

----------


## dday9

We don't know how old robintw turned today!

----------


## dday9

We don't know how old Xiarcel turned today!

----------


## dday9

We don't know how old raul338 turned today!

----------


## dday9

Mongo turned 54 today!

----------


## dday9

uday shah turned 47 today!

----------


## dday9

akashwaghmare turned 38 today!

----------


## dday9

Wow what a name! akashwaghmare, thats 13/14 letters.

----------


## dday9

akash turned 38 today!

----------


## dday9

hockeyman59 turned 38... in contrary to his username.

----------


## dday9

Jayendran turned 31 today!

----------


## dday9

flame_211 turned 31 today!

----------


## dday9

timguant turned 31 today!

----------


## dday9

lacroix turned 28 today!

----------


## dday9

Arizane turned 27 today!

----------


## dday9

jingles2004 turned 27 today!

----------


## dday9

dntel123 turned 26 today!

----------


## dday9

Gnome turned 25 today!

----------


## dday9

davidireland turned 34 today! Oi!

----------


## dday9

shane91c turned 22 today!

----------


## dday9

BadgerBadger turned 21 today!

----------


## dday9

That's it for birthdays today!!!!

----------


## dday9

http://www.vbforums.com/attachment.p...3&d=1373310493

when I try to navigate to that address, AVG tells me it's a virus o.o

----------


## dday9

is vbforums trying to hack me 0.0

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

It's funny, my bug caused a bug.

----------


## dday9

Hodor!

----------


## dday9

Post Race!

----------


## dday9

Woohoo!

----------


## dday9

Ug, I hate having to deal with successions.

----------


## dday9

Death and what have you...

----------


## dday9

I also hate the thirty second wait period on vbforums -.-

----------


## dday9

It makes me want to dress up like the Joker and shoot up a movie theater.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Wow, that was low even for me. I take it back :/

----------


## dday9

I have 8 minutes until lunch... POST RACE!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Are you trolling for the NSA?

----------


## dday9

I did just win $10 on a scratch-off! That never happens.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow, I've never won more than $1, I think. Of course you only won an extra 0 more, which amounts to the same thing, I suppose.

----------


## Niya

OMG I just found a copy/paste of some PMs I sent to a moderator long long ago on some other site. Reading it seriously made me laugh. Here I'll share:-



> OMG Some loser got banned and sent these gems to the Motbob.  This kid needs a life man. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				To: 	motbob [ Profile | Buddy ]
> Subject:	Hey....
> ...

----------


## Niya

Moar text files!!!



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> <people>
>   <person>
>     <id>1</id>
>     <name>john perry</name>
>     <age>32</age>
>   </person>
>   <person>
>     <id>2</id>
> ...

----------


## Niya

Moar!!!!




> .method public instance void  simpleloop() cil managed
> {
>   // code size       19 (0x13)
>   .maxstack  2
>   .locals init ([0] int32 bar,
>            [1] int32 foo)
>   il_0000:  Ldc.i4.1
>   il_0001:  Stloc.1
>   il_0002:  Ldc.i4.1
> ...

----------


## Niya

Another text file of a post I made on a forum somewhere:-



> *On September 05 2012 19:22 vGl-CoW wrote:*
> A description of what the puppies would do to Shock710 if they were cellmates in prison. Surprisingly unpuppylike behavior. I nuked him because I'm not giving him the attention he so craves.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Don;t be such a stick in the mud....I said I'd rape him and make him suck my dick everyday in prison and sell him off after a month for cigarettes to the homies on cellblock. Thats how we do ****** snitches out here yo!!!

----------


## Niya

Rain.txt



> 0.88,1.11,2.01,3.64,6.44,5.58,4.23,4.34,4.00,2.05,1.48,0.77,1986
> 0.76,0.94,2.09,3.29,4.68,3.52,3.52,4.82,3.72,2.21,1.24,0.80,1987
> 0.67,0.80,1.75,2.70,4.01,3.88,3.72,3.78,3.55,1.88,1.21,0.61,1988
> 0.82,0.80,1.99,3.05,4.19,4.44,3.98,4.57,3.43,2.32,1.61,0.75,1989
> 0.72,0.90,1.71,2.02,2.33,2.98,2.65,2.99,2.55,1.99,1.05,0.92,1990

----------


## Niya

Lol found a text file with another set of PMs which were posted:-



> Here is a series of PMs I sent to that lil ****** monk for banning me. The nerve of these people to think that I should conform to the posting standards of a site run by a bunch of limp dicked nerds. For your viewing pleasure ABL, here they are:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				What did I do wrong ? Why did you ban me ?
> 			
> ...

----------


## Niya

Showdropdown.txt



> Private Declare Function SendMessageA Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hWnd As Long, ByVal msg As Long, ByVal wParam As Long, ByVal lParam As Long) As Long
> 
> Private Sub ShowDropDown(ByVal cmb As ComboBox)
>     Dim CB_SHOWDROPDOWN As Long
> 
>     CB_SHOWDROPDOWN = &H14F
> 
>     SendMessageA cmb.hWnd, CB_SHOWDROPDOWN, True, 0
> 
> End Sub

----------


## Niya

SoapBmp.txt



> <SOAP-ENV:Envelope xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:SOAP-ENC="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" xmlns:SOAP-ENV="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/" xmlns:clr="http://schemas.microsoft.com/soap/encoding/clr/1.0" SOAP-ENV:encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/">
> <SOAP-ENV:Body>
> <a1:Bitmap id="ref-1" xmlns:a1="http://schemas.microsoft.com/clr/nsassem/System.Drawing/System.Drawing%2C%20Version%3D2.0.0.0%2C%20Culture%3Dneutral%2C%20PublicKeyToken%3Db03f5f7f11d50a3a"  >
> <Data href="#ref-3"/>
> </a1:Bitmap>
> <SOAP-ENC:Array id="ref-3" xsi:type="SOAP-ENC:base64">iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAGQAAABkCAYAAABw4pVUAAAAAXNSR0IArs4c6QAAAARnQU1BAACxjwv8YQUAAAAJ  cEhZcwAADsMAAA7DAcdvqGQAAAA+SURBVHhe7cExAQAAAMKg9U9tCy8gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAADgqAacpAAB5eVcggAAAABJRU5ErkJggg==</SOAP-ENC:Array>
> </SOAP-ENV:Body>
> </SOAP-ENV:Envelope>

----------


## Niya

Witis.docx



> Sure the entire post was about comparing Judaism and criminal gangs, what else did the post convey except unfounded racial hatred????

----------


## Niya

Omega.txt

Me trolling Team Liquid again after reading a novel-sized OP some guy wrote just because he got 10K posts:-



> This is a site where losers come to worship other losers who waste years of their life to get good at a silly video game and you're talking about being here long as if it’s some kind of honor ? God kid, have you ever ejaculated inside a woman? 
> 
> For some reason I can't imagine a woman spreading willingly for anybody who would write an OP like that. Seriously, there is a term for a human male that is this deeply mired in the stench of utter loserhood, an omega male.
> 
> I am laughing so hard right now at this giant mess of omegatude. To think, that there is actually a guy in this world that is actually proud of the fact that he got 10000 posts on a site that attracts some of the most awkward and inept social rejects so they can jerk off to other men who are just as pathetic but great at video games.
> 
> I can't believe I'm still laughing. And to think I managed to stumble onto this site by accident a couple hours ago. Good thing I had some time to burn or I would have missed out on a good laugh. 
> 
> Grown ass men this into video games rofl rofl rofl.....****....you guys need to grow up and learn to get some real accomplishments. 10000 posts on this site is no accomplishment to be proud of. Getting whats it called ? Platinum ? Getting platinum in Star craft is not an accomplishment. Buying your first house, that's an accomplishment. Buying your first car, that’s an accomplishment. Becoming a doctor, that's an accomplishment. Not getting 10000 posts on a site filled with sac-less losers rofl. That makes you a loser that likes to waste time.
> ...

----------


## Niya

Mi.txt



> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> <mapinfo xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/xmlschema-instance" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/xmlschema">
>   <tiles>
>     <tilerec>
>       <x>11</x>
>       <y>0</y>
>       <data>12</data>
>       <name>unknown</name>
>     </tilerec>
> ...

----------


## Niya

B.txt



> asss
> asdsf
> sdf
> dfs
> dg
> fg
> 
> dfgdfgdfg
> dfg
> ...

----------


## Niya

Errr

----------


## Niya

Ran outta piggies!!!!!!!

19 seconds

12 seconds

8 seconds

2 seconds

----------


## Niya

POST RACE -GOD MODE ON!!!! xD

----------


## Niya

Number one

----------


## Niya

Number two

----------


## Niya

Number three

----------


## Niya

Number four

----------


## Niya

Number five................................................................................................  ....................................................................................................  .................................God this is 100x easier with pics

----------


## Niya

Ttl kkujm mmklh mmklaaxxxddedq

----------


## Niya

Holy ****!!! 1013 posts....Just have to do this 6 more times!

----------


## dday9

> Holy ****!!! 1013 posts....Just have to do this 6 more times!


Try to match the number of post that you have. 3,318

----------


## dday9

And it is much easier to use pictures.

----------


## dday9

I went to a financial meeting last night, and it's funny because they had so much faith in the social security system.

----------


## dday9

Personally I don't any faith in it.

----------


## dday9

But that's why I have my own separate retirement accounts.

----------


## dday9

I did find out that if you're married to a person for longer than 10 years and you don't remarry(or if you do you can after 60) then you can draw off of their social security.

----------


## dday9

I also dislike being one of the few in my office that actually works.

----------


## dday9

Believe it or not, I just don't spend all day in the post race.

----------


## dday9

Sometimes I'd like to.

----------


## dday9

But like today I've swamped.

----------


## dday9

If you don't got a willy, then you don't get the silly.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I might as well add something.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Something!

----------


## dday9

Anything?

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

I actually have some of pistol pete's vcr tapes when I played biddy basketball :]

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

How is it that the one guy that has "Beard" in his name has a mustache instead of a beard?

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

> Number five................................................................................................  ....................................................................................................  .................................God this is 100x easier with pics


Second.

----------


## dday9

All in favor?

----------


## dday9

I!!!

----------


## dday9

All oppose?

----------


## dday9

....

----------


## dday9

Then it's settled...

----------


## dday9

85 post til the 50k mark!

----------


## dday9

Woo hoo!

----------


## dday9

I would like to thank boredom

----------


## dday9

Not only boredom, but also laziness.

----------


## dday9

Also, I'd like to send a shout out to Emperor Niya. Without him, this all wouldn't be possible as he spared my life.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And you are now only nein back of him. No kidding.

That last sentence, is a bit of a pun on the previous sentence, just in case anybody missed it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I didn't think that 50,000 was attainable, but now I think it is pretty nearly inevitable.

----------


## dday9

I shall count down! Hopefully nobody will mess me up, as I will not refresh and see anybody else's post.

----------


## dday9

74 post left.

----------


## dday9

73 post left.

----------


## dday9

72 post left.

----------


## dday9

71 post left.

----------


## dday9

70 post left.

----------


## dday9

69 post left.

----------


## dday9

68 post left.

----------


## dday9

67 post left.

----------


## dday9

66 post left.

----------


## dday9

65 post left.

----------


## dday9

64 post left.

----------


## dday9

63 post left.

----------


## dday9

62 post left.

----------


## dday9

61 post left.

----------


## dday9

60 post left.

----------


## dday9

59 post left.

----------


## dday9

58 post left.

----------


## dday9

57 post left.

----------


## dday9

56 post left.

----------


## dday9

55 post left.

----------


## dday9

54 post left.

----------


## dday9

53 post left.

----------


## dday9

52 post left.

----------


## dday9

51 post left.

----------


## dday9

50 post left.

----------


## dday9

49 post left.

----------


## dday9

48 post left.

----------


## dday9

47 post left.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I just have to add this, to mess you up.

----------


## dday9

46 post left.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That should knock at least one off the count.

Make that two.

----------


## dday9

45 post left.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd like to jump in for the steal, but that seems pretty unlikely.

----------


## dday9

44 post left.

----------


## dday9

43 post left.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I seem to refresh with every post, so I'm not sure what you are doing. I see what I post, what you post, and the count, after each post.

----------


## dday9

42 post left.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There is actually only 39 posts left, by my count.

----------


## dday9

41 post left.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And since we seem to be interleaving posts, that count drops by two each time.

----------


## dday9

40 post left.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Niya isn't just not getting ahead of Barrk, but has just dropped back past one other poster.

----------


## dday9

39 post left.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I predict that dday will post on beyond the 50K.

----------


## dday9

38 post left.

----------


## dday9

37 post left.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I need to skip a post.

----------


## dday9

36 post left.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Got onto the even track, perhaps.

----------


## dday9

35 post left.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The count, as of this one, will actually be 24 posts left.

----------


## dday9

34 post left.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I knew there would be a race setting up right around the 50K, and I was right.

----------


## dday9

Nooo!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's odd that dday isn't seeing the page refresh.

----------


## dday9

Why did I refresh my page?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oops, I guess the secret is out.

----------


## dday9

I said that I wouldn't :[

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why doesn't your page refresh every time you post? That's what I'm curious about.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

At least the 50K mark will be reached sooner than anticipated.

----------


## dday9

Well 16 post left...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ha! A clever gambit.

----------


## dday9

> Why doesn't your page refresh every time you post? That's what I'm curious about.


Nope, I have to manually refresh it. Generally what I do is:

1) Type nonsense for the post race
2) Press Alt + S to send
3) Refresh

but if I'm just typing to type, I skip part 3.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why say 16 when your post, alone, left it at only 14 posts left?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In any case, we're almost there, which is good.

----------


## dday9

```
 For i As Integer = 9 to 1 Step -1
  vbforums.quickreply.post(String.Format("{0} post left!", i})
Next
```

A quick way out :P

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I didn't really expect to get back-to-back posts at that point.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that might do. Add a 30 second sleep in that loop.

----------


## dday9

I predict that the 50,000th post will be at the very bottom of page 2500.

----------


## dday9

> Yeah, that might do. Add a 30 second sleep in that loop.


:0

I'd make a terrible auto typer program :/

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It looks like I need four more posts so that I pass Flustor. I'm not sure who that is.

----------


## dday9

Well I will now go to lunch a handful of post short of 50,000.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Auto typing would be duller than what is already happening.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I really doubt that.

I'm not sure if I am surprised to see that Witis is not here, or surprised to not see Witis here.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I expect that dday is in for the win.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow! I got the 50K post. I didn't expect that.

I think I also need this post to get past Flustor.

----------


## dday9

My prediction was correct, the 50k post was the last post on the 2.5k page.

----------


## dday9

:0

I passed up Emperor Niya without realizing it. Am I now to be executed?

----------


## dday9

By the way, I had some boudin for lunch. Nom nom nom.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

I've been attempting to learn C++

----------


## dday9

It's not going to well. I can't even get my solutions to build, they all fail.

----------


## dday9

Simple stuff like:


```
#include <iostream>;

int main()
{
	std::cout << "Hello, World!" << std::endl;
}
```

----------


## dday9

Unfortunately I receive this error:


```
1>------ Build started: Project: helloworld, Configuration: Debug Win32 ------
1>  helloworld.cpp
1>c:\users\pc1\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\helloworld\helloworld\helloworld.cpp(7): warning C4067: unexpected tokens following preprocessor directive - expected a newline
1>c:\users\pc1\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\helloworld\helloworld\helloworld.cpp(7): warning C4627: '#include <iostream>': skipped when looking for precompiled header use
1>          Add directive to 'StdAfx.h' or rebuild precompiled header
1>c:\users\pc1\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\helloworld\helloworld\helloworld.cpp(13): fatal error C1010: unexpected end of file while looking for precompiled header. Did you forget to add '#include "StdAfx.h"' to your source?
========== Build: 0 succeeded, 1 failed, 0 up-to-date, 0 skipped ==========
```

----------


## dday9

I fail at other programming languages.

----------


## dday9

I would really just like to expand my programming knowledge.

----------


## dday9

What language should I learn that isn't as difficult as C++?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

None. C++ is the one to learn. If you understand that, everything else will be easy. So many languages derive from C/C++ in so many aspects that it is practically the root language of all the popular modern languages. On the other hand, C++ is so sprawling that even MS doesn't use the whole thing. They use a "rational" subset of the total language. Unless you intend to be a language lawyer, you won't need the whole thing, either. I've never bothered with the Standard Template Library, which didn't show up until after I had moved on from the language. What a beast. You can do lots of things with it, but to really know it is probably not worth the effort.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, what is boudin? If that's what's in the picture, it looks like a sausage made with rice (unless those things are moving, in which case I don't want to know).

----------


## dday9

> So, what is boudin? If that's what's in the picture, it looks like a sausage made with rice (unless those things are moving, in which case I don't want to know).


It's pork, rice, spices stuffed in pig intestine. It's really good. I generally eat it with crackers to get over the texture of the intestine(rubbery).

----------


## dday9

Occasionally somebody would add beef or chicken, but very rarely.

----------


## szlamany

> Unfortunately I receive this error:
> 
> 
> ```
> 1>------ Build started: Project: helloworld, Configuration: Debug Win32 ------
> 1>  helloworld.cpp
> 1>c:\users\pc1\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\helloworld\helloworld\helloworld.cpp(7): warning C4067: unexpected tokens following preprocessor directive - expected a newline
> 1>c:\users\pc1\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\helloworld\helloworld\helloworld.cpp(7): warning C4627: '#include <iostream>': skipped when looking for precompiled header use
> 1>          Add directive to 'StdAfx.h' or rebuild precompiled header
> ...


Change your top - add at least the StdAfx.h



```
#include "stdafx.h"
#include <cmath>

// ****************************************** This is needed for wcout - should be removed
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;
```

----------


## szlamany

C++ is the way to go - learn C++ - very worth while

----------


## dday9

I wonder why tutorials leave out a lot of stuff. Is it just that they're out-of-date.

----------


## dday9

The tutorial I'm referring to is the one in the c++ subforum here on vbforums.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> It's pork, rice, spices stuffed in pig intestine. It's really good. I generally eat it with crackers to get over the texture of the intestine(rubbery).


You should be able to peel it, though that might be considered gauche. Sausage casing is always something you don't want to think about. The spices make a sausage. The rest could be finely ground garbage from the local landfill and it would still go down well.

----------


## szlamany

> I wonder why tutorials leave out a lot of stuff. Is it just that they're out-of-date.


We have a C++ forum here - and a sticky for a Info: Tutorial

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...-Info-Tutorial

It has a link for:

http://web.student.tuwien.ac.at/~e02...mp_start.xhtml

Look at that tutorial - that's all I ever needed to get started (about 18 months ago I started using C++).

----------


## Niya

> Niya isn't just not getting ahead of Barrk, but has just dropped back past one other poster.


Still doubting your emperor ?

----------


## Niya

> :0
> 
> I passed up Emperor Niya without realizing it. Am I now to be executed?


All challengers for the crown are enemies! But we're still far from the crown so you have time.....time to live!

----------


## dday9

> We have a C++ forum here - and a sticky for a Info: Tutorial
> 
> http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...-Info-Tutorial
> 
> It has a link for:
> 
> http://web.student.tuwien.ac.at/~e02...mp_start.xhtml
> 
> Look at that tutorial - that's all I ever needed to get started (about 18 months ago I started using C++).


I was actually going of the first link, I haven't seen the second.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Still doubting your emperor ?


Yeah, but I'm surprised to see who is getting ahead. I just assumed that Wittis would eventually post so much that nobody could keep up. That would be in character. Yet, the dude seems to have wandered off.

----------


## dday9

Shaggy, I just realized the total amount of post that you have outside of the chit-chat 20,788!

----------


## dday9

I would start doing my own post-race outside of the chit-chat, but I suppose a moderator wouldn't like that :P

----------


## dday9

I only have 139 more post to pass up Gaffer, whoever that is.

----------


## dday9

Then I wouldn't have to pull down the post count window to see my name anymore 0.0

----------


## szlamany

> Then I wouldn't have to pull down the post count window to see my name anymore 0.0


This is the list you want to get placed on.

I made it up to 7th place at one point.  At least I am still in the top 10...

----------


## dday9

Ah, I was talking about this one:

----------


## dday9

I would really like to know who the "no name" person is and how much they've posted!

----------


## szlamany

> Ah, I was talking about this one:


I was just showing you that there is a world outside of chit-chat - even outside of this very thread  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That rep list is probably pretty nearly static for the top dozen, or so. 

A long time back, the reps/post count list showed only 12 per page for me. Something changed, at some point, with some kind of software upgrade, but there once was a CC thread about being in the page X club. X wasn't 1, either, so it wasn't a club for the top dozen, but for some group further down. I don't think I was even close, at the time (this was probably back in 2003 or 2004). Now I'd be in the page 1 club, though that club has now become much less exclusive (I see about 30 people on page 1, rather than just 12). I never thought that I'd end up this way.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm also curious about that absent person and their absent number.

----------


## dday9

I guess it must be a guest.

----------


## szlamany

Maybe it's one of the incarnations of dglienna...

----------


## dday9

dglienna?

----------


## szlamany

Often banned - big poster back in the day...

----------


## dday9

I gotta say, it's pretty hard to get banned from vbfourms. You really have to be a complete ass or just have no common sense.

----------


## dday9

So it took 13 years to reach 50,000 post. How much longer for another 50,000?

----------


## Niya

> This is the list you want to get placed on.
> 
> I made it up to 7th place at one point.  At least I am still in the top 10...


That list is sorted by rep points not post count.

----------


## Niya

> I gotta say, it's pretty hard to get banned from vbfourms. You really have to be a complete ass or just have no common sense.


Thank God for that. There are sites out there where moderators actually ban you if they don't like you, if they don't like your views or if you comment on anything they say that isn't sucking up to them. TeamLiquid.Net is the best example of such a site. You almost have to be a cheerleader to the moderators if you want to avoid getting banned and man do people there kiss ass. Brown-nosing is an art form over at TL. 

Manosphere bloggers also ban you from commenting for ridiculous reasons.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I managed to get banned for a day. One pun was apparently a bit too off-color. 

JR managed to get banned over and over and over until he went away for good...for a couple years. Now he's being more moderate, though I never knew quite what got him banned all those times in the past. I said at the time that he was figuring out the AUP using the Braille system.

----------


## szlamany

> That list is sorted by rep points not post count.


Actually - I think the sort should be a factor of both rep counts and post counts.

Getting a high rep count with a lower post count should be worth more.

I like where I am  :Smilie:

----------


## Niya

> Actually - I think the sort should be a factor of both rep counts and post counts.
> 
> Getting a high rep count with a lower post count should be worth more.
> 
> I like where I am


lol...If it were so, then guys like Sitten Spynne, Inferrd and DrUnicode would be leading....you would lose your position  :Frown:

----------


## dday9

> lol...If it were so, then guys like Sitten Spynne, Inferrd and DrUnicode would be leading....you would lose your position


I lie DrUnicode's name. That's funny.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Actually - I think the sort should be a factor of both rep counts and post counts.
> 
> Getting a high rep count with a lower post count should be worth more.
> 
> I like where I am


Reps didn't show up until several years on, by which time several people had pretty high post counts. Megatron was already over 10K and had vanished, before reps even started.

----------


## dday9

Reputation wasn't original to vbforums?

----------


## dday9

Shaggy, how did you even find vbforums? Your join date is '02 which, by my calculations is only 2 years after the creation year.

----------


## dday9

Personally I found vbforums doing a search on BindingSource.Filter() and I figured, heck if this nice(ha!) guy named JMcIlhinney is helping out these people on database issues, perhaps I should become a member.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have no idea how I found the place. I think the forum was around longer than two years, though. I joined while people were still talking about the Great Crash, which wiped out most records. I think Megatron was around 10K posts, already, so the forum had probably been going for a time. It may have started in 99, or possibly earlier.

In my case, I probably searched for how to do something in VB5, and got a thread on here as one of the responses. I have no specific memory of that, except that, since I'm a pretty dedicated non-joiner of groups, I didn't join this one all that quickly. Being entirely self-taught, and having been almost entirely isolated from other coders, I had no idea whether I knew anything or not. I didn't, of course, as learning never ends, but what I realized was that others didn't know, either, so there were things I could help out with.

----------


## szlamany

This appears to be my first thread

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...ler&highlight=

Answered by Merrion - who is a top-notch printer expert here.

To get an answer from a qualified person is the reason I hang around

Second post

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...OCX&highlight=

Third post

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...app&highlight=

----------


## dday9

> I have no idea how I found the place. I think the forum was around longer than two years, though. I joined while people were still talking about the Great Crash, which wiped out most records.


Ahh, Wall Street. Yes, I watch the _Great Gatsby_ the other night and saw how people foolishly believed it'd keep going up up up.

----------


## dday9

> This appears to be my first thread
> 
> http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...ler&highlight=
> 
> Answered by Merrion - who is a top-notch printer expert here.
> 
> To get an answer from a qualified person is the reason I hang around
> 
> Second post
> ...


No responses in any of them?!

----------


## dday9

I did that a lot too :}

----------


## Niya

> ...since I'm a pretty dedicated non-joiner of groups, I didn't join this one all that quickly. Being entirely self-taught, and having been almost entirely isolated from other coders, I had no idea whether I knew anything or not.


This is the exact same thing with me, except that I do join stuff all over the place but almost never with the intention of taking them seriously. I ended up making an account here after being totally stumped by a problem that I could not find a solution to anywhere. I never got the answer here either but in between waiting for replies and browsing around I realized that I could help out with some of the questions and so began my time here.

----------


## Niya

This was the problem that brought me here. That was actually my second thread here but it was a more pressing problem than my very first question which was about implementing a Name property.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My first post was a rather lame response to a question. I shan't be posting a link. My first question was a bit later. That's interesting, because I answered something before asking anything. Very odd.

----------


## dday9

My first reputation was telling somebody to use @ in the parameters for ms access :]

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think JMC had three or four gems before I got a rep. When that system first showed up, there was something of a race, but it quickly faded away.

----------


## Niya

> I think JMC had three or four gems....


Jmc with 4 gems....must look strange.

----------


## dday9

> Jmc with 4 gems....must look strange.


Very.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How about with none? There was such a day.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Insurance?

----------


## dday9

Yes, it's what I do :/

----------


## dday9

How could I forget snoopy?!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

It's actually funny because I work for one insurance company and my wife works for another insurance company.

----------


## dday9

She's only a secretary though, and works in the life and health side. I'm a licensed sales producer for the property and casualty side, although I do want to get my life and health license. Dead people can't yell at you. And the living relatives are happy to have money. So life insurance is a win win!

----------


## dday9

Property and casualty is tough. Especially sense I live in Louisiana, our Home policies are up in the $3000 premium range. Well I take that back, in south Louisiana it is, up in North Louisiana it's a lot cheaper.

----------


## dday9

Heck I think I pay $2700 in premium for my personal home, which I bought my home for 76k.

----------


## dday9

Thank god I'm in a flood zone X, if I was in anything but an X the mortgage company would require me to carry flood which is outrageous!

----------


## dday9

It's funny because in Louisiana there is no such thing as not being in a flood zone. Everyone in the state of Louisiana is in a flood zone. I suppose it's because where I live you can't dig more than foot without hitting the water table.

----------


## dday9

All of our graves are really mausoleums.

----------


## dday9

I suppose I'll refresh the page to see if anyone else has posted...

----------


## dday9

Nope, but I did skip a page.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Dead people can't yell at you.


Yeah, with them it's just, "Braaaaaiiins!!!"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Flood insurance isn't an issue for me, either, though it sounds like your rates are considerably higher, anyways. My house cost a bit more (though it all depends on the date of purchase for the last decade, or so), but I think my insurance is less than half as much. I seem to remember being surprised at how low it was.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Perhaps it is all the other inclement weather you get down there, especially those over-zealous tropical lows that occasionally hit the area. There is no bad weather to speak of out here, so as long as the fires stay out in the sage brush, all is well.

----------


## dday9

> Perhaps it is all the other inclement weather you get down there, especially those over-zealous tropical lows that occasionally hit the area. There is no bad weather to speak of out here, so as long as the fires stay out in the sage brush, all is well.


Unfortunately what a lot of knock-off insurance brands did was go into towns and rewrite people dwelling 1 policies with a wild fire exclusion clause. Then when those major fires that happened 2 years ago, those that decided to go with the lower premium/knock-off brand where left to hang out for wolves to get them.

They also did that to a lot of towns in tornado alley and other places that are prone to tornados like Joplin, MO.

The whole reason why I stay in insurance is because I get to help people everyday. In fact, something that happened recently, a man who worked with my grandfather for decades came in because lighting struck his house and burnt it to the ground. I was able to not only reassure him that we're going to pay him for his house, but we'll also pay him to live in a rent house. Not only did we pay the rent for the rent house, but we also paid utilities, groceries, everything he needed. And that made my year. I'm still happy to this day that we were able to give him peace of mind.

----------


## dday9

I'm very passionate about my work :]

----------


## Niya

MOAR!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

MEDUSA!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Hurray, Emperor Niya is back in full force!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> Hurray, Emperor Niya is back in full force!!!


GOD MODE!!!! xD

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Unfortunately what a lot of knock-off insurance brands did was go into towns and rewrite people dwelling 1 policies with a wild fire exclusion clause. Then when those major fires that happened 2 years ago, those that decided to go with the lower premium/knock-off brand where left to hang out for wolves to get them.
> 
> They also did that to a lot of towns in tornado alley and other places that are prone to tornados like Joplin, MO.


Sounds like you'd be a good person to go to. 

I don't think that I'm short in insurance in any way. At least, I haven't seen anything odd. I think we have lower insurance rates because of the scarcity of all the natural disasters that can hit other places. We don't have tornados, we don't have hurricanes, we don't have normal fault lines, I don't live in an area with ANY chance of flooding, nor is my house in an area prone to wildfires. To be sure, fires are all around, but I have a couple miles of buffer between me and the nearest fire prone areas. In fact, it's a bit geologically interesting, as I live near/over an extensive spring line that seems to me to be in the wrong place. It's out in a desert between two river valleys. What's the source area for that water? 

There is one interesting disaster that is overdue out here, though. Craters of the Moon is overdue for another active period. That wouldn't threaten my house, since it's only a rift that emits ultra-mafic, viscous lava, and it's a couple hundred miles away, but it sure would make things interesting. If it got going, again, it would be gentle enough that it would be a tourist attraction like few others.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure what some of those creatures are. Can you get Naga-hide from them?

----------


## Niya

Forgive my ignorance, but what is a Naga-hide ?

----------


## Niya

> I'm not sure what some of those creatures are.


They are different artists interpretations of the Greek maiden Medusa after she pissed of Aphrodite.

----------


## Niya

> I'm not sure what some of those creatures are.


They are different artists interpretations of the Greek maiden Medusa after she pissed of Aphrodite.

----------


## Niya

Ah double post....always welcome in Post Race!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Some are Medusa, but some have snake bodies. There is a creature in some D&D based RPG called something like a Naga that was a half-Medusa-like, and half snake, being. I was relating that to a faux leather product that I can't spell properly.

----------


## Niya

Many artists were inspired by her depiction in the Clash of the Titans movies where she was depicted as having a serpent's body. However, classical descriptions make no reference to her body. They only describe her head so any artistic rendering of any creature whos's head fit the classical description of Medusa's head should be considered Medusa or at least a Greek Gorgon.

----------


## szlamany

> GOD MODE!!!! xD


....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah?

----------


## Niya

> ....


You have a God-Mode app ? I WANT ONE!!!

----------


## szlamany

http://blogs.technet.com/b/deploymen...shortcuts.aspx

----------


## Niya

> http://blogs.technet.com/b/deploymen...shortcuts.aspx


OMG That is so cool!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, but which god? Osiris would be kind of a bummer.

----------


## Niya

Zeus....He the most awesomest god evar!!!!!

----------


## Niya

> Osiris would be kind of a bummer.


What you got against Osiris ?

----------


## Niya

Oh Pazuzu...another badass god. He really owned in that updated Exorcist movie.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> What you got against Osiris ?


I don't have anythign against him, I just wouldn't want to be him. He has a strange job, he was torn apart by his enemies and put back together by his mother....except for his junk, which was eaten by a fish. So, he's not quite all there.

----------


## Niya

Errr....I see what you mean. That's why I love Zeus. He is the ultimate badass god. No one screws with Zeus! You think Zeus would go all emo if one of his creations ate a stupid fruit because another one of his creations convinced him him to eat it ? Hell, Zeus would have dealt with that right then and there and moved on. Not like the Christian god who is just one big emo ***** that can't get over it after like 6000 years.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, Zeus would have showed up as some random animal and hit it.

----------


## Niya

Still better than an emo god......

----------


## dday9

> Still better than an emo god......


My life is terrible... I wish I could end it... But I'm an emo God and immortal  :Cry:

----------


## Niya

He probably did....if only his followers would follow his lead.

----------


## dday9

> He probably did....if only his followers would follow his lead.


That reminds me of the guy off of road trip.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Ahh yes, only a few more weeks.

----------


## dday9

I will always remember my anniversary, simply because LSU killed the Oregon Ducks on September 3rd of 2011. Plus it helps that all I need to look up is Tropical Storm Lee

----------


## SJWhiteley

There are no hurricanes at this time.

----------


## dday9

Nope, but there is a tropical wave out there that very well could strengthen up if it hit the gulf.

----------


## dday9

The post race has kind of fizzled down a bit.

----------


## dday9

For some reason there are 103 guest people looking at this thread.

----------


## dday9

I've started to learn C++

----------


## dday9

It's pretty tough though.

----------


## dday9

I have a thread right now in the C++ forums.

----------


## dday9

I thought I had everything correct.

----------


## dday9

For whatever reason it just won't build.

----------


## dday9

It fails every time.

----------


## dday9

That's my issue with C++

----------


## dday9

I can't find out why something fails.

----------


## dday9

I get an list of build errors.

----------


## dday9

But I'm use to exception handling.

----------


## dday9

Those aren't exceptions.

----------


## dday9

Those are errors.

----------


## dday9

Plus MSDN's forum sucks

----------


## dday9

So I'm posting a C++ question on a site that deals mostly with vb.net.

----------


## dday9

Ironic?

----------


## dday9

Nahh, not really.

----------


## dday9

Hopefully I've revived the post-race.

----------


## dday9

Should I refresh?

----------


## dday9

Nope not yet.

----------


## dday9

I'm going to wait.

----------


## dday9

I will just keep gibber gabbering on.

----------


## dday9

Flim flam

----------


## dday9

Gubady Guba

----------


## dday9

Loud noises!

----------


## dday9

Nobody posted, but I did skip a page.

----------


## dday9

Birthdays!

----------


## dday9

bwarmuskerken turned 46 today!

----------


## dday9

myn01 turned 45 today!

----------


## dday9

screenmaster turned 44 today!

----------


## dday9

jeeno turned 43 today!

----------


## dday9

Sujit Patel turned 43 today!

----------


## dday9

ybernatchez turned 39 today!

----------


## dday9

Searcher turned 39 today!

----------


## dday9

Aircool turned 39 today!

----------


## dday9

sandrino1975 turned 38 today!

----------


## dday9

hmcheung turned 37 today!

----------


## dday9

Seaport turned 37 today!

----------


## dday9

molf52 turned 36 today!

----------


## dday9

EasyC turned 34 today!

----------


## dday9

smtp turned 34 today!

----------


## dday9

fergo747 turned 31 today!

----------


## dday9

Cyberskull turned 31 tdoday!

----------


## dday9

joseph_the_dreamer turned 30 today! Very biblical

----------


## dday9

Unforgiven604 turned 29 today!

----------


## dday9

We don't how old BlancaOller turned today!

----------


## dday9

Matthew Draper turned 28 today!

----------


## dday9

SomethinCool turned 27 today

----------


## dday9

max_carpenter turned 25 today!

----------


## dday9

That's it for the birthdays today!

----------


## Niya

Whoa!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Moar mermaids?

----------


## Niya

YES MOAR MERMAIDS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

There was almost no post in the post-race today.

----------


## dday9

That post stopped that from happening though :]

----------


## dday9

Tom Schedler - Republican - Secretary of State

----------


## dday9

Bobby Jindal - Republican - Governor

----------


## dday9

Buddy Caldwell - Republican - Attorney General

----------


## dday9

Steve Scalise - Republican - Congressman

----------


## dday9

Cedric Richmond - Democrat - Congressman

----------


## dday9

Charles Boustany - Republican - Congressman

----------


## dday9

John C. Fleming - Republican - Congressman

----------


## dday9

Rodney Alexander - Republican - Congressman

----------


## dday9

Bill Cassidy - Republican - Congressman

----------


## dday9

Mary Landrieu - Democrat - Senator

----------


## dday9

David Vitter - Republican - Senator

----------


## dday9

LSU - Louisana State Univeristy and A&M

Geaux Tigers!

----------


## dday9

LSU-A - Louisiana State University, Alexandria

----------


## dday9

LSU-E - Louisiana State University, Eunice

----------


## dday9

LSU-S - Louisiana State University, Shreveport

----------


## dday9

Souther University and A&M

----------


## dday9

Southern University, New Orleans

----------


## dday9

Southern University, Shreveport

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was away having fun in meetings for the day. They were fun, too, which doesn't always happen in meetings.

----------


## dday9

I thought I sensed sarcasm there, but you were serious! Atleast I think, it's hard to tell by just reading.

----------


## dday9

Well I've successfully compiled something in C++ that isn't hello world. It's a Fahrenheit to Celsius converter in a console application.

----------


## dday9

Learned about Forward Declaration when doing it too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was serious. Some folks are worth meeting with.

----------


## dday9

I've almost passed up Gaffer.

----------


## dday9

Twenty something more post.

----------


## dday9

You know, my fantasy as a child has come true.

----------


## dday9

I work with a bunch of pretty women.

----------


## dday9

Unfortunately they just talk and talk and talk, then talk some more, then talk again.

----------


## dday9

Just gossip!

----------


## dday9

Things I never wanted to hear as a male human being.

----------


## dday9

Nasty things that make my mouth drop!

----------


## dday9

I'm glad they put me in my own little office.

----------


## dday9

I still hear them, just not as much.

----------


## dday9

Wow, I refreshed the page and I skipped a page. I didn't think I was babbling that much.

----------


## dday9

12 more post to pass up Gaffer.

----------


## dday9

Then I won't have to scroll down in the number of post made on this thread.

----------


## dday9

Would that be considered an achievement?

----------


## dday9

Reminds me of this Xbox joke:

----------


## dday9

I need one for VBForums

----------


## dday9

Here is a biblical joke I found when looking for that picture above:

----------


## dday9

At first I thought it said 'Blessed are the Greek', I was like what about the Cajuns?

----------


## dday9

I guess no blessings go to coullions

----------


## dday9

I like to post in the post race.

----------


## dday9

Even though it's died down significantly since the 50k mark.

----------


## dday9

In fact, only Shaggy, Niya, and myself have been the only ones posting since the 50k mark.

----------


## dday9

3   !

----------


## dday9

2   !

----------


## dday9

1   !

----------


## dday9

I've passed up Gaffer!

----------


## dday9

My next goal is to pass up ChrisJK

----------


## dday9

I have a ways to do that though.

----------


## dday9

But just like the others, I won't give up.

----------


## dday9

I need over 4k post to be on top though. That will be alot :/

----------


## dday9

I wonder how I'll ever do it.

----------


## dday9

I guess just by posting stuff like this.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that would probably do. It's interesting that Wittis appears to have left completely.

----------


## Niya

> Yeah, that would probably do. It's interesting that Wittis appears to have left completely.


Yea.....He's probably off trolling some other community.

----------


## dday9

I thought he'd stay here, but you never know.

----------


## Niya

I wouldn't be surprised if he popped back up soon. Has anyone checked to see if he was banned again ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Those are a few seconds that I could put to better use....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

waiting to post this post.

----------


## Niya

> Those are a few seconds that I could put to better use....


I feel ya....I'm curious about it but not enough to actually check lol.

----------


## dday9

Just checked it and nope, he sure isn't.

----------


## Niya

Ah...I see. Its funny, I never actually thought I'd miss his insane ramblings.

----------


## Niya

COSMIC POWER!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

What should my next c++ project be on?

----------


## dday9

I was thinking about redoing my syntax parser that I have in c++

----------


## dday9

From what I've heard when it comes to processing strings, c++ is the best.

----------


## dday9

At the same time, I think that it may be a bit to complicated.

----------


## dday9

I've only worked with console applications so far.

----------


## dday9

I suppose I can move on up to the east side and start on a more advanced project.

----------


## dday9

That's how I learned vb.net.

----------


## dday9

I went from Hello World to full blown data management program.

----------


## dday9

So I guess I talked myself into doing a syntax highlighter in c++

----------


## dday9

I just don't want it to be flickering like the one I've made for vb.net

----------


## dday9

I need to do some more research on syntax highlighting.

----------


## dday9

Now... to google!

----------


## dday9

Unfortunately 'syntax highlighting theory' didn't really turn anything up in Google. Does anyone know of any articles on it?

----------


## Niya

What theory do you need....You see a syntax, highlight it :Wink:

----------


## dday9

You, know... optimization and what have you.

----------


## Niya

Well its mostly simple string processing. Pointers in C++ will help greatly with this. You can really cut corners in C++ with pointers.

----------


## dday9

Should I create my own textbox, or use a Windows Form Application and steal the TextBox class?

----------


## Niya

You should probably create your own. There are too many subtleties about the TextBox that you cannot override. Some will surely get in the way of implementing a syntax highlighter.

----------


## dday9

My fear is that I may be jumping into to big of an undertaking in regards to my lack of knowledge of c++

----------


## dday9

I'm scared that I will fail, and give up on C++ for a good while.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Well its mostly simple string processing. Pointers in C++ will help greatly with this. You can really cut corners in C++ with pointers.


You could give him a few pointers, perhaps?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What's the point...er, I mean, why?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have nothing to say, and this is surely the place to say it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have nothing to say, and this is surely the place to say it. This is indeed a duplicate. Odd that I can't intentionally duplicate, but can occasionally do so by accident.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This may be my latest post ever, but the last for tonight.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Did someone say C++?  :big yellow: 

I'm gonna give you all a crash course in C++ for those who have no balls to even touch it because they got a boner just thinking about VB. 

*Just for Beginners*
Ok for your first lesson. Go ahead and open up a new empty C++ project. Call it whatever you want. Once your project has opened. Goto the left where your solution is down where it says Source Files. Right click it and Add > New Item...  

Very good. Now click on C++ File (.cpp), name it Main, and click the Add button. Congratulations! Now you can start coding.

----------


## Jacob Roman

*C++ Lesson 1: Hello World!*

Ahhh everyones first program in any language they are new to. Unless you are too ambitious and start making a Halo clone right away. It all starts with the sub or function called main(). Every sub and function in C++ must be wrapped in { } tags. And almost every line of code must end in semicolons. The parenthesis tags however found immediately after the sub or function name ( ) could either be empty, or contain useful arguements such as variables or arrays.



```
void main()
{

}
```

This to those who are new to C++ is a Sub Routine. Yes VB lovers, it is the famous Private Sub main()  End Sub! However if you want to create a function out of it, you could do this:



```
int main()
{
    return 0;
}
```

The data type int stands for Integer. Same Integer as in VB, but Long in VB6. Every function in C++ must have a return statement. To display "Hello World", I'm going to introduce you to a MessageBox. To even use a MessageBox, you will need to include a header that has it. C++ has 100s of built in headers containing 1000s upon 1000s of useful functions, subs, and apis. Plus you can even create your own headers, libraries, and such! The MessageBox is found in the windows.h header, and you will need to include it:


c++ Code:
#include <windows.h>
 int main()
{
    return 0;
}

And now to call the MessageBox function!


c++ Code:
#include <windows.h>
 int main()
{
    MessageBox(NULL, "Hello World!", "Message", MB_OK);
    return 0;
}

Congratulations! You have made your first C++ program  :big yellow:

----------


## dday9

I think that the biggest improvement that could be done to C++ is to remove the semi-colon to let the compiler know where the end of a line is. I'm sure 99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999998% of computer's have enough memory to all for the new line to end the previous line.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I agree. Semicolons are an anachronism. The other thing they could get rid of would be the case-sensitive nature. That was done because C dates from a time when computers didn't have enough reserve power to case correct. Those two features produce no value and only bugs. Both should be removed, but C/C++ is too sacred to tamper with in that way. The ANSI committees for each should address both issues, but probably never will.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I learned C++ initially. It was the only language that I ever set out to learn deliberately, and is the reason I prefer .NET over VB6, since I prefer to think in OO terms. However, you go through a lot more pain to get something accomplished in C++ than you do in VB.NET, so I'll stick with VB for now.

----------


## Niya

True, but you can't beat C++ for making ultra fast libraries. That's the main thing I love about it, though I haven't written a C++ function since moving to VB.Net but I'm sure the need will arise in the future. I mean there must be something the .Net Framework doesn't cover.

----------


## szlamany

I'm about 18 months into building a C++ library that's needed for speed.  Doing some intense file processing.  My StringLibrary.cpp file is over 3000 lines of code  :Smilie: 

It's called from VB...

Starts out like this


```
// StringLibrary.cpp : Defines the exported functions for the DLL application.
//

#include "stdafx.h"
#include <cmath>

// ****************************************** This is needed for wcout - should be removed
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;
// **************************************************************************************
//#include <vector>
//#include <string>
//#include <cmath>
//#include <algorithm>

//typedef std::vector<std::string> StringArray;

extern "C"
{
	const int bit0 = 1;
    const int bit1 = 2;
    const int bit2 = 4;
    const int bit3 = 8;
    const int bit4 = 16;
    const int bit5 = 32;
    const int bit6 = 64;
    const int bit7 = 128;
    const int bit8 = 256;
    const int bit9 = 512;
    const int bit10 = 1024;
    const int bit11 = 2048;
    const int bit12 = 4096;
    const int bit13 = 8192;
    const int bit14 = 16384;
    const int bit15 = 32768;
    const int bit16 = 65536;
    const int bit17 = 131072;
    const int bit18 = 262144;
    const int bit19 = 524288;
    const int bit20 = 1048576;
    const int bit21 = 2097152;
    const int bit22 = 4194304;
    const int bit23 = 8388608;
    const int bit24 = 16777216;
    const int bit25 = 33554432;
    const int bit26 = 67108864;
    const int bit27 = 134217728;
    const int bit28 = 268435456;
    const int bit29 = 536870912;
    const int bit30 = 1073741824;
    const __int64 bit31 = (__int64)1 << 31; // 2147483648
    const __int64 bit32 = (__int64)1 << 32;
    const __int64 bit33 = (__int64)1 << 33;
    const __int64 bit34 = (__int64)1 << 34;
    const __int64 bit35 = (__int64)1 << 35;
    const __int64 bit36 = (__int64)1 << 36;
    const __int64 bit37 = (__int64)1 << 37;
    const __int64 bit38 = (__int64)1 << 38;
    const __int64 bit39 = (__int64)1 << 39;
    const __int64 bit40 = (__int64)1 << 40;
    const __int64 bit41 = (__int64)1 << 41;
    const __int64 bit42 = (__int64)1 << 42;
    const __int64 bit43 = (__int64)1 << 43;
    const __int64 bit44 = (__int64)1 << 44;
    const __int64 bit45 = (__int64)1 << 45;
    const __int64 bit46 = (__int64)1 << 46;
    const __int64 bit47 = (__int64)1 << 47;
    const __int64 bit48 = (__int64)1 << 48;
    const __int64 bit49 = (__int64)1 << 49;
    const __int64 bit50 = (__int64)1 << 50;
    const __int64 bit51 = (__int64)1 << 51;
    const __int64 bit52 = (__int64)1 << 52;
    const __int64 bit53 = (__int64)1 << 53;
    const __int64 bit54 = (__int64)1 << 54;
    const __int64 bit55 = (__int64)1 << 55;
    const __int64 bit56 = (__int64)1 << 56;
    const __int64 bit57 = (__int64)1 << 57;
    const __int64 bit58 = (__int64)1 << 58;
    const __int64 bit59 = (__int64)1 << 59;
    const __int64 bit60 = (__int64)1 << 60;
    const __int64 bit61 = (__int64)1 << 61;
    const __int64 bit62 = (__int64)1 << 62;

	const int bitLowShort = (bit16 - 1);
	const int bitShiftShort = 16;
	const int bitHighShort = (bit31 - 1) - (bit16 - 1);
.
.
.
```

----------


## Niya

Oh...I have had a Witis sighting. As of this post he is viewing the "Bought my first gun thread"......Kid is sneaking around these days.

----------


## Niya

> I'm about 18 months into building a C++ library that's needed for speed.  Doing some intense file processing.  My StringLibrary.cpp file is over 3000 lines of code 
> 
> It's called from VB...
> 
> Starts out like this
> 
> 
> ```
> // StringLibrary.cpp : Defines the exported functions for the DLL application.
> ...


If its starts like that, I can imagine what the rest must look like  :EEK!:

----------


## Niya

Now Witis is in the Golden Chair!!! Where will he be next!

----------


## Niya

Now he is back in "Bought my first gun"....Kid is really sneaking around!

----------


## Witis

> Kid is sneaking around these days.





> Kid is really sneaking around!


Must have been someone else.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Niya

> Must have been someone else.


Well it was kinda dark.....Could have sworn it was you.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The post race has fallen far down the list.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now it's back at the top for a time.

----------


## Niya

Moar ???

----------


## dday9

I'm going to be out for a while :/

----------


## dday9

I just bought my Life and Health pre-licensing material.

----------


## dday9

So getting Life & Health licensed is at the top of my priority list.

----------


## dday9

And to answer you Niya...

YES! MOAR!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Out for a while because you are having a kid, or is that still out a ways?

----------


## Niya

MOAR!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

> Out for a while because you are having a kid, or is that still out a ways?


Yep, that out until January. That's her due date. Even then, I get on VBForums quite a lot at work. But now when I have down time at work I'll be studying for the Life and Health.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Come on!

----------


## dday9

That was a link by the way.

----------


## dday9

If it's illegal, then don't do it!

----------


## dday9

That's like saying: I know murder is illegal, but I don't like that guy!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Don't have much to say.

Yeah, that's about it.

----------


## dunfiddlin

And in that spirit!

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggg  ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

----------


## dday9

Hehe, ah now with school about to pick up I'm afraid we'll have _many, many, many_ more questions like these.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Questions? Or just comments?

----------


## dday9

My dad just gave me his _Academic Computer Center_ users' guide from his freshman year in college. The release date is January 6th 1982.

----------


## dday9

It looks like he was working in fortran because there is an equivalent characters in fortran sheet. Symbols like )(+=9

----------


## dday9

I just found the computer:
IBM1130
16 Bit word binary type digital computer with CPU IBM 1131 Model 2C with 16,384 words of core memory and 512,000 words of removable type disk cartridge memory.

----------


## dday9

It has pictures of switches and stuff. Pretty cool.

----------


## dday9

Here are some of the pictures:

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

The error list extended to page 28, where it ended.

----------


## dday9

My dad also gave me a bunch of his punch cards, but I threw those away. I just didn't have room for them.

----------


## dday9

His punch cards gave direction on how to get from where he was standing by the computer to a bar across the street.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Punch card programming. Those were NOT the days!

----------


## dday9

Ha! I guess there's a reason why he only took one class.

----------


## Niya

GOD DAMN! Did you dig up those at some archeological site ?

----------


## dday9

Hehe, my dad gave those to me.

----------


## Niya

Was he an archeologist ?

----------


## Niya

Did he find those at some dig site in Silicon Valley ?

----------


## dday9

I think when he took the class, he was going in to be a doctor. The next year he switched to business management, which he kept.

----------


## dday9

> Did he find those at some dig site in Silicon Valley ?


That's the place where old women find happiness correct?

----------


## Niya

> That's the place where old women find happiness correct?


I suppose it can be such since multi-millionaires are manufactured there.

----------


## dday9

In that case, how can I be re-manufactured there?

----------


## Niya

> I think when he took the class, he was going in to be a doctor. The next year he switched to business management, which he kept.


I think he lied to you. Only an archeologist can find old stuff like what you showed.

----------


## Niya

> In that case, how can I be re-manufactured there?


You can certainly try..

----------


## Niya

NYMPHS!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

AMAZONS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

In what world is wonder woman blonde?!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> In what world is wonder woman blonde?!


Its not actually Wonder Woman. Just someones take on what the costume would look like on someone else.

----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Ah ok. That's just my reference to _The Big Bang Theory_

----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya

GODESSES!!!

----------


## dday9

I wish I could tell how much memory this thread is taking up.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Wrong type of coke!

----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

NO bug for you!

----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Bugs back!

----------


## dday9

Some of these women have some serious 6 packs!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> NO bug for you!


lol did you just discover how to do that ?

----------


## Niya

> Some of these women have some serious 6 packs!


Well some of them are warriors.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, I noticed the checkbox literally like 2 minutes ago.

----------


## dday9

> Well some of them are warriors.


I'm not complaining, they still have some huge knockers!

----------


## Niya

> I'm not complaining, they still have some huge knockers!


Thank God for these small pleasures that big knockers bring  :Smilie:

----------


## Niya

> 


lol......

----------


## Niya

> I wish I could tell how much memory this thread is taking up.


Presumable each image would be a Bitmap GDI object so multiply the number of images by their dimensions by their bit depth.

----------


## dday9

Birthday's

----------


## dday9

I'm definately not going to type out <name> turned <age> today!

----------


## dday9

That takes to long!

----------


## dday9

rikosintie

----------


## dday9

sailendra

----------


## dday9

AHarel

----------


## dday9

redhat_25

----------


## dday9

Jdjackson

----------


## dday9

half flung pie

----------


## dday9

cadillacdevon

----------


## dday9

naveeanr

----------


## dday9

J. D. Jackson (65)

----------


## dday9

Meeeeeeeeeeeeee (63)

----------


## dday9

AlfFlowers (58)

----------


## dday9

vbnt (57)

----------


## dday9

Zakk_wylde (48)

----------


## dday9

arbelkasim (47)

----------


## dday9

ccengine (46)

----------


## dday9

ssr (40)

----------


## dday9

sanjays (34)

----------


## dday9

Mimo (33)

----------


## dday9

SWLin (33)

----------


## dday9

xlumination (32)

----------


## dday9

illigan (31)

----------


## dday9

SuReKiLL (29)

----------


## dday9

barathan_k (29)

----------


## dday9

scorpion12345_2 (29)

----------


## dday9

Mridul (29)

----------


## dday9

ds-reid

----------


## dday9

N30 (27)

----------


## dday9

vbNeo(26)

----------


## dday9

RapchikProgrammer (24)

----------


## dday9

smallbadad (23)

----------


## dday9

schinis (22)

----------


## dday9

rahayu_dwi (18)

----------


## dday9

I have 97 more post to pass up chrisjk.

----------


## dday9

And only 201 to pass up ghost ryder.

----------


## dday9

```
For post As Integer = 0 to 200
   VBForums.QuickReply = post.ToString()
   VBForums.PostQuickReply()
Next

VBForums.QuickReply = "I passed up ghost ryder!"
VBForums.PostQuickReply()
```

Ahh, if only.

----------


## dday9

Actually.... I probably could.

----------


## dday9

Hold on one second.

----------


## Niya

HTTP POST FTW :d

----------


## Niya

I wonder if in 10+ years of this thread anybody else thought of that!

----------


## Niya

Excellente!!

----------


## dday9

0000

----------


## dday9

Yes! That last post proves how easy it is to make an auto typer program.

----------


## dday9

```
Option Strict On
Option Explicit On
Public Class VBForums

    Private ele_txt As HtmlElement
    Public Property QuickReplyTextBox() As HtmlElement
        Get
            Return ele_txt
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As HtmlElement)
            ele_txt = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Private ele_btn As HtmlElement
    Public Property QuickReplyButton() As HtmlElement
        Get
            Return ele_btn
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As HtmlElement)
            ele_btn = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Private _val As String
    Public Property Value() As String
        Get
            Return _val
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As String)
            _val = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Public Sub SetText()
        If IsNothing(_val) OrElse _val = String.Empty OrElse IsNothing(ele_txt) Then
            Throw New NullReferenceException()
        Else
            ele_txt.SetAttribute("value", _val)
        End If
    End Sub

    Public Sub PostQuickReply()
        If IsNothing(_val) OrElse _val = String.Empty OrElse IsNothing(ele_btn) Then
            Throw New NullReferenceException()
        Else
            ele_btn.InvokeMember("click")
        End If
    End Sub

End Class
```

----------


## dday9

```
Option Strict On
Option Explicit On
Public Class Form1

    Private Sub PostButton_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Timer1.Enabled = Not (Timer1.Enabled)
    End Sub

    Private Sub Timer1_Tick(sender As System.Object, e As System.EventArgs) Handles Timer1.Tick
        'Button ID - qr_submit
        'Textbox Attributes:
        '                    Tab Index = 1
        '                    Role = Textbox
        '                    Dir = ltr
        '                    Parent ID = cke_contents_vB_Editor_QR_editor

        Dim wb As WebBrowser = DirectCast(Me.Controls("WebBrowser1"), WebBrowser)

        'Get parent
        Dim parent_textbox As HtmlElement = wb.Document.GetElementById("cke_contents_vB_Editor_QR_editor")
        Dim text_box As HtmlElement = Nothing

        'Get all elements in parent
        For Each el As HtmlElement In parent_textbox.All
            'Check if the element matches the textbox attributes
            If el.TabIndex = 1 AndAlso el.GetAttribute("role") = "textbox" Then
                'If so then set textbox
                text_box = el
            End If
        Next

        'New instance of VBForums
        Dim vb As New VBForums
        With vb
            .QuickReplyTextBox = text_box
            .QuickReplyButton = wb.Document.GetElementById("qr_submit")
        End With

        'Loop <x> amount of times
        Static post As Integer = 0
        Dim str As String = post.ToString

        'Atleast four letters:
        Select Case post
            Case Is < 10
                str = "000" & post.ToString
            Case Is < 100
                str = "00" & post.ToString
            Case Is < 1000
                str = "0" & post.ToString
        End Select

        'Set value
        vb.Value = str
        vb.SetText()

        'Post
        vb.PostQuickReply()

        post += 1

        If post = 200 Then
            Timer1.Enabled = False
            post = 0
        End If
    End Sub

End Class
```

----------


## dday9

Man, this would've been great to do the birthdays!

----------


## dday9

All I do is set the interval to 31000.

----------


## dday9

I guess I could have globally declared VBForums and set the properties in the button's click.

----------


## dday9

I wasn't really focusing on efficiency.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Blast Processing all over dday!!!  :big yellow: 



...wait that didnt sound right  :Ehh:

----------


## dday9

Haha! I took it all in!

----------


## Jacob Roman

> Haha! I took it all in!


Ewww its all sticky and warm o.O

----------


## Jacob Roman

If you want more information on building a Sega Genesis Emulator in either VB6 or VB.Net, please subscribe to this thread as I will have updates and new information daily. Were building this baby from scratch from the ground up  :big yellow: 

Lets Make a Sega Genesis Emulator (VB6 & VB.Net)

----------


## Jacob Roman

And no its not spam  :Ehh: 

...or is it

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's pretty post racy.

----------


## dday9

I've always been interested in emulators and how they're backwards compatible to whatever system they're emulating.

----------


## dday9

I've never seen one in visual basic before though, mostly the emulators I know of were developed in lower level languages.

----------


## dday9

Coke:

Carbonated Water, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Caramel Color, Phosphoric Acid, Natural Flavors, Caffeine.

----------


## dday9

I'm kind of scared of the second to last one.

----------


## dday9

Can High Fructose Corn Syrup be replaced with Cane Syrup? I love me some sugar cane!

----------


## dday9

The post-race is back baby!

----------


## dday9

I think that I might do....

----------


## dday9

Birthdays!

----------


## dday9

We don't know how old Maxima01 turned!

----------


## dday9

We don't know how old ken802 turned!

----------


## dday9

We don't know how oldAaron_Redmond turned today!@

----------


## dday9

balamlinuxnet turned 53!

----------


## dday9

AM LOPEZ turned 48

----------


## dday9

imansystems turned 44!

----------


## dday9

soulsick turned 41!

----------


## dday9

cha57 turned 40!

----------


## dday9

matt020876 turned 37

----------


## dday9

shamil turned 35!

----------


## dday9

szk80 turned 33!

----------


## dday9

Bhushan turned 32

----------


## dday9

GrImShEePeR turned 31

----------


## dday9

Ellises turned 31!

----------


## dday9

lerroux turned 28!

----------


## dday9

Ropyon turned 28!

----------


## dday9

ilia-c++ turned 26!

----------


## dday9

Swinely turned 24!

----------


## dday9

szlamany, you've been chillin on this thread for a while. Are you here?

----------


## dday9

I once ate a banana.

----------


## dday9

I feel like Gwen Stefani, b.a.n.a.n.a.s!

----------


## Jacob Roman

But how is the **** is bananas? B.A.N. ananas?  :Ehh:

----------


## dday9

The what?

----------


## dday9

You cusin' ova der?

----------


## szlamany

> szlamany, you've been chillin on this thread for a while. Are you here?


I'm an observer at the moment...

Or maybe too busy...

Too many active projects for too many customers - which is a good thing  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

Most definitely!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Can High Fructose Corn Syrup be replaced with Cane Syrup? I love me some sugar cane!


Not only can it, but it should. I believe that cane syrup would be sucrose rather than fructose.

----------


## dday9

It's been to long since somebody has posted in the Post Race. It's not like we have lives outside of VBForums!s

----------


## Niya

> It's been to long since somebody has posted in the Post Race. It's not like we have lives outside of VBForums!s


There are other forums you know  :Wink:

----------


## Niya

Daenerys Targaryen!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

PYRO!!!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

VALKYRIES!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## codesearcher

Niya from what anime are those pictures?

----------


## Niya

Generally speaking they are not from any anime. Rather, they are different artists' interpretations of Norse Valkyries. However, you were probably thinking of the picture in post 50615 which may have been inspired by an anime. Unfortunately, I don't know.

----------


## Niya

Ah...I've found out who that character is....Apparently she's a character from a game called Valkyrie Profile. The character is called Lenneth.

----------


## dday9

Really? Why? I just don't understand.

----------


## dday9

I would also like to know as well Niya. If I were to guess, I'd say about the same as me.

----------


## dday9

21 . Although 22 in 5 days.

----------


## Niya

> I would also like to know as well Niya. If I were to guess, I'd say about the same as me.


A 21 year old is way more mature than that. He acts in a way I'd expect from a 13 year old.

----------


## dday9

I'm just trying to think, he mentioned that he's been programming for 7 years. That would make him 14 if he was 21, which sounds reasonable.

----------


## Niya

> That would make him 14 if he was 21


Huh ?  :Confused:

----------


## dday9

Sorry, that'd make him 14 whenever he started programming.

----------


## dday9

Duh, I is from da south. I aint got no edamication.

----------


## Niya

:LOL:

----------


## Niya

:Duck:

----------


## dday9

Niya, you're a quack! Ha!

----------


## Niya

lol I was reading up about Parksie and came across that smiley made in his honor.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think he's older, actually. I'd guess closer to 30. People often write the way they talk. Somebody that defensive at 20 would be a little hard to believe. I would guess that it took longer to develop a defensive style of that sort.

----------


## Niya

> I think he's older, actually. I'd guess closer to 30. People often write the way they talk. Somebody that defensive at 20 would be a little hard to believe. I would guess that it took longer to develop a defensive style of that sort.


I find it strange you should say that. Wouldn't you expect a younger person to be more defensive ?

----------


## dday9

I read that thread too. Very sad. I often thought about it, but then again I love life to much. That and I couldn't imagine hurting my love ones like that.

----------


## Niya

> I read that thread too. Very sad. I often thought about it, but then again I love life to much. That and I couldn't imagine hurting my love ones like that.


Life can be really trying and sometimes the peace of death can seem far more appealing. He sought peace and found it. Its too bad that it was such a loved and admired individual. God rest his soul.  :Duck:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Depression is certainly an odd animal.

By the way, 30 still seems young to me.

----------


## Niya

> By the way, 30 still seems young to me.


Only an old man would say something like this  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

How old are you Niya?

----------


## dday9

I would guess about 30, but then sometime you say stuff that makes me think you're closer to my age.

----------


## Niya

30....

----------


## Niya

BLACK DRAGON!!!!

----------


## Niya

MOAR VALYRIES!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

GUYVER!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

PREDATOR!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

To old? I knew it.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

WARRIOR QUEEN!!!

----------


## Niya

MULAN!!!

----------


## Niya

> To old? I knew it.


Im not old  :Mad:

----------


## Niya

I'm the definition of youth!!!

----------


## dday9

The period between childhood and adult?

----------


## Niya

ZERG!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> The period between childhood and adult?


There's not a period, its a comma!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Barely a space, really.

----------


## dday9

Many people are still a child, but considered an adult!

----------


## dunfiddlin

> There's not a period, its a comma!!!


Wrong kind of period (doubly so in the case of females!)

----------


## dunfiddlin

> Many people are still a child, but considered an adult!


The only thing different between the men and the boys
Is the size of their feet and the price of their toys

(Really must try and find the song which is the source of that quote before the copyright lawyers catch up with me!)

----------


## dday9

To late dun, I've already reported you to the authorities. They'll be knocking on your house in 3..2...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've never heard it before.

----------


## dday9

I've only heard it as a saying, not a song.

----------


## Niya

> The only thing different between the men and the boys
> Is the size of their feet and the price of their toys


That's pretty clever.

----------


## dunfiddlin

Men Will Be Boys: Billy Dean 1994

Thank-you Napster!

----------


## Niya

WHITE DRAGON!!!!

----------


## Niya

PROTOSS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

I've been watching some slasher-comedy films like Thankskilling and Poultrygiest, and they're hilarious! I love em!

----------


## dday9

So I have a hilarious story to tell.

----------


## dday9

My brother and I just got finished breaking up some concrete yesterday(that story to come after this one).

----------


## dday9

We went out to the country house to dump the concrete on the river bank. Alligators and hurricanes have been tearing up that bank for years.

----------


## dday9

When we get finished, there are 3 guys shooting all sorts of guns(I'm sure some illegal ones) about 15 feet away from us.

----------


## dday9

My brother is driving, and just keeps staring at them shooting their guns.

----------


## dday9

All of a sudden he smacks right into a mailbox. Hit's it so hard the whole thing looks like a stick of TNT went off in it.

----------


## dday9

I guess it's one of those "you had to be there", but it was hilarious and we just took off!

----------


## dday9

As for the concrete story, this one is a bit manlier. Well more like I felt like a caveman.

----------


## dday9

I have a 30' X 3' strip of concrete that needed to go.

----------


## dday9

So my brother and I decided that we'll get it up. The only issue was that we didn't really have the right tools

----------


## dday9

We wound up breaking it all with just the back of an axe and a shovel!

----------


## dday9

We would take turns, one leveraging the concrete with the shovel while the other whacked it with the back of the axe.

----------


## dday9

It only took us 3 hours to take all of it up. Plus it saved me a bunch of money.

----------


## dday9

Now I'm just so friggin sore! I can barely walk :/

----------


## dday9

Wow, I'm in the top three 'last post by' in the Chit-Chat!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I used the back of a splitting maul, which means a bit more force than an axe, but is essentially the same idea.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I spent an inordinate amount of time this weekend changing a couple switches in my house. I thought it would be a half hour job, but it ended up taking hours. The problem was that I thought the service came in through one of the wall boxes, but it actually came in through the ceiling light fixture. I didn't figure that out until I took the fixture down in frustration at not being able to figure out how the wires were connected.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was getting rid of a couple X-10 switches that were doing me no good at all. The idea was kind of cool, but the switches only lasted a few years before becoming increasingly tempermental. It's bad enough when you hit a switch and the light doesn't come on. It really sucks when it comes on....and you can't get it to shut off.

Anyways, it's fixed now.

----------


## dday9

I would imagine that it would be quite shocking when it doesn't come on.

----------


## dday9

I'm so close to passing up the next guy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I replaced all the switches in my house a couple years back. As I was on about the fourth or fifth room, I noticed that I wasn't shutting off the electricity anymore. That's often not a real issue with house wiring, which is so stiff that you can set a wire in any direction and it will stay there. Crossing wires is a bit hard to do by accident. I was still thinking about this as I pulled out one switch....and somebody called me on my phone, which was on vibrate and vibrated right about 60Hz. I jumped pretty high.

----------


## dday9

Holy guacamole! I bet so.

----------


## dday9

I'm pretty bad at electrical, but good enough to wing it.

----------


## dday9

When it comes to replacing fans and switches, I can do it, but any thing else... ehh.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's about all I've done, too. One or two outlets, some CAT-5 cabling (trivial in comparison), a bunch of switches, and a pair of bathroom fans. Those last two were a extractor fans, and I really like them, so I guess I'm an extractor fan fan. I haven't worked with anything fancy, either, and stay away from 220 lines whenever possible (though I guess I did wire in a few thermostats on 220 lines, now that I think about it).

----------


## szlamany

I've put an extra 60-amp box on my home service myself - moved oven and dryer 220's and what not.  Crazy pool filter breakers with GFCI built into the breaker that goes into the panel...

Lots of cat-5 - heck we made RS232 cables and ran them for our customers 30 years ago!  

Got my own punch down tools for phone system and network jack setup - have wired my last three offices myself for all desk services - all the way to the network jack boxes.

----------


## dday9

You're a braver man than I. My dad always told me never to fix two things by myself: electrical stuff and brakes

----------


## szlamany

I've got my own acetylene torch for doing real plumbing as well!

Brakes - no problem.  Re-built an Oldsmobile engine 30 years ago.  Down to stuff like mic'ing the crank shaft.  You use this thin plastic thread - totally tube-like - and put it in place - and then squeeze it down - by torqueing down the bolts to whatever foot pounds and yadda yadda.  Then you take off the bolts and see how "wide" the tube-like thread has become.  Look it up on the chart and that width corresponds to the "tightness" in micrometers of that joint.  I think they call this plastigauging or something like that...

Doesn't everyone here have a torque wrench?

----------


## szlamany

Drill press?

----------


## szlamany

Radial Arm saw - with digital readout?

----------


## szlamany

Table saw?

----------


## szlamany

Band saw?

----------


## szlamany

Metal vice for the drill press?

----------


## szlamany

Biscuit joiner?

----------


## szlamany

Jig saw?

----------


## szlamany

Circular saw? 

Used to have an actual Skil-saw...

----------


## szlamany

Reciprocating saw?

----------


## szlamany

Hand drill assortments?  Wired - battery - and so forth?

----------


## szlamany

Two (2) routers - both with their own tables for inverting them into shapers - omg - I got a lot of tools here...

----------


## szlamany

Eight (8) foot straight edge...

----------


## szlamany

Many 8-foot pipe clamps (actually 1-inch iron pipe with clamping ends)!

----------


## szlamany

Jorgensen clamps - c-clamps...

----------


## szlamany

One of my favorite toys - Meade 1000 mm f/11 spotting scope - 90 mm diameter - that's a 4 inch scope.

Length is squished by Cassegrain technique

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cassegrain_telescope

It's even sitting on a professional grade Bausch and Lomb oil-joint tripod - moves smooth as silk...

It's even got a bubble level in the base of the tripod!

----------


## Niya

Hmmm....we have a new competitor in this race....Careful Szlamany....Post Race can become addictive  :Wink:

----------


## szlamany

I'm was thinking of taking pictures to cover all those posts I just made and then I realized I got started early today to finish some coding projects - not play in post race !!!!

----------


## Niya

> Brakes - no problem.  Re-built an Oldsmobile engine 30 years ago.


Wow....30 years ago....You're older than I would have guessed....

----------


## Niya

> I'm was thinking of taking pictures to cover all those posts I just made and then I realized I got started early today to finish some coding projects - not play in post race !!!!


lol....Its a lot harder than it looks but posts accumulates faster than you'd expect. I made 1000 alone in this thread in like 2 weeks or something.

----------


## Niya

I'm going for #1 though.......

----------


## Niya

Ez pz walk in the park......

----------


## szlamany

Kennedy was alive when I was born...I just passed the half century point...

I still climb stairs two at a time - it's all in the head - not the body...

----------


## Niya

dday9 is threatening to take it though......

----------


## Niya

> Kennedy was alive when I was born...I just passed the half century point...
> 
> I still climb stairs two at a time - it's all in the head - not the body...


Are you talking about your age ?

----------


## szlamany

Yup...

----------


## szlamany

I'm going to start using Roman numerals to enumerate my age...

----------


## szlamany

L...

----------


## szlamany

Had to be a 4 character post!

----------


## Niya

You mean numeral......"M" is a single numeral.  :Wink:

----------


## szlamany

D / ii

----------


## Niya

"L" ??? lol please.....you ain't that young  :LOL:   :Wink:

----------


## szlamany

It made the II be lowercase!!!!

----------


## Niya

My age is perfect....TRIPPLE X BABY!!!!

----------


## szlamany

Watched them land on the moon...

----------


## Niya

> It made the II be lowercase!!!!


You must have a least one lower case character in a post.

----------


## szlamany

Watched from my yard as they built those twin towers across the river...

----------


## Niya

Otherwise it lowers all the casing.

----------


## szlamany

> You must have a least one lower case character in a post.


Yes - covered in great detail in that Forum Issue thread a few months ago...

----------


## Niya

> Watched from my yard as they built those twin towers across the river...


You sure it was real ? I remember seeing that in Contact....

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

Most original alien space travel concept ever!

----------


## szlamany

Good movie!  

I always knew that Jodie Foster played for the other team...

----------


## Niya

> I always knew that Jodie Foster played for the other team...


Ehh....This doesn't mean what I think it does.....does it ?

----------


## szlamany

Could be rabbit...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Could be...

Still, pretty hot in that movie. Nothing better than slender, smart, geek, women.

----------


## Niya

Can't disagree with that but she was way sexier in Maverick.

----------


## Niya

VENTRESS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Today is an exciting day.

----------


## dday9

We get to have an ultrasound that will determine if I'm having a boy or a girl.

----------


## dday9

Only a couple of more hours!

----------


## dday9

My wife and I decided to find out at the reveal party that she's having.

----------


## dday9

So when everyone else finds out, we will too.

----------


## szlamany

Will you tell us all here before you tell your family?

Are we special  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

Wow I'm surprised I knew to use 'too' instead of 'to'!

----------


## dday9

My family will know the same day I know :P

----------


## dday9

I guess I could post it off my wife's phone while we all find out.

----------


## dday9

That would take a lot of effort though as I'm sure she's going to start to cry.

----------


## dday9

Ahh, she cries because she's sad. She cries because she's happy. She cries because it's Wednesday. She cries because I'm at work. She cries because she's at work. I still love her though, I could just knit a shirt with her tears!

----------


## dday9

I wonder how long after the babies born she'll go back to her normal emotional state.

----------


## dday9

Granted she is a woman, so there is no 'normal' emotional state.

----------


## dday9

But I would like a 'normal for her' fairly soon :P

----------


## dday9

Hey I'm tied with Chris2k. Well, not after this post.

----------


## dday9

Hurray I'm past him now!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

18 years ought to do it.

----------


## dday9

What about 18 years?

----------


## dday9

Ahh, until she becomes emotionally stable!

----------


## dday9

I got it, because the kid'll be out of the house!

----------


## dday9

If it makes any sense, I'm a blonde.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that was the reason.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't know what I am. The beard's red, the hair isn't, and all will end up gray, though perhaps not entirely so for decades.

----------


## dday9

Are you Gandalf in the making?!

----------


## szlamany

> I got it, because the kid'll be out of the house!


Yeah - that's right  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dday9

Then again, my brother is 19 and still living with my parents. But he is a drug addict that doesn't want a job.

----------


## dday9

I keep telling my parents just to kick him out.

----------


## dday9

He'll find out soon enough that you either:

A) Do drugs -or-
B) Pay bills

If you don't do the latter, then well you become homeless.

----------


## dday9

I won't be surprised if he's one of those people you see on TV that's 40 and still lives with the parents.

----------


## Niya

SAVAGE OPRESS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In #50845: Do you suppose the truncated horns were due to practicing accidents?

----------


## dday9

It's a boy!

----------


## dday9

The lady that did the ultra-sound told us even though we asked her not to.

----------


## dday9

So szlamany, you should feel special as y'all are the first to know.

----------


## dday9

The rest won't know until the 24th.

----------


## dday9

I'm so excited!

----------


## szlamany

Congrats!!

Boys are great - mine are 12 - tae kwon do - football - very active (although it certainly has been a summer of PC-gaming!)

----------


## dday9

I can't wait to do all sorts of things with him. Guitar, football, gaming, karate, chess, the list goes on!

----------


## Niya

> In #50845: Do you suppose the truncated horns were due to practicing accidents?


Doubt it. He's pretty skilled with that Sabrestaff. More likely he got owned by a Jedi.

----------


## Niya

> it's a boy!


 :Big Grin:  congratz

----------


## Niya

> I can't wait to do all sorts of things with him. Guitar, football, gaming, karate, chess, the list goes on!


Whoa....the kid ain't born yet and you're already planning his future  :EEK!:

----------


## Niya

> Doubt it. He's pretty skilled with that Sabrestaff.

----------


## szlamany

> I can't wait to do all sorts of things with him. Guitar, football, gaming, karate, chess, the list goes on!


I'm hoping to take mine back to Disney next year - and get an updated photo for my avatar of them trying to remove King Arthurs Sword from that Stone...

Actually that fits right in with the images that Niya's posting!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Doubt it. He's pretty skilled with that Sabrestaff. More likely he got owned by a Jedi.


Yeah, do you think he was born skilled? 

I suppose it could have been an incident with a ceiling fan and a soldering iron. That'll do it, too.

----------


## dday9

> Whoa....the kid ain't born yet and you're already planning his future


Indeed, my child's future will be planned out just like Macaulay Culkin's!

----------


## Niya

> I'm hoping to take mine back to Disney next year - and get an updated photo for my avatar of them trying to remove King Arthurs Sword from that Stone...
> 
> Actually that fits right in with the images that Niya's posting!


Ooo! Can't wait for that one! FOR CAMELOT!!!

----------


## Niya

> Yeah, do you think he was born skilled? 
> 
> I suppose it could have been an incident with a ceiling fan and a soldering iron. That'll do it, too.


He too scary....Accidents are afraid to happen around him!

----------


## dday9

Are we talking about Chuck Norris now?

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was watching an old Bruce Lee film, and was surprised to see Chuck in there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Indeed, my child's future will be planned out just like Macaulay Culkin's!


Yep, that's a good plan. Fer sur!

----------


## Niya

> Are we talking about Chuck Norris now?


You don't talk about Chuck Norris, he talks about you which usually means you have a few hours to live.

----------


## Niya

Chuck Norris fact:
If Galileo lived today, he would realize the Earth rotates around Chuck Norris.

----------


## Niya

Chuck Norris fact:
Gyms go to Chuck Norris to work out

----------


## Niya

Chuck Norris Fact:
When Chuck Norris plays pac-man the ghosts stay in their box

----------


## Niya

Chuck Norris fact:
Chuck Norris can divide by zero

----------


## Niya

Chuck Norris fact:
Chuck Norris was asked if he would be running for President, after a chuckle, he stated, nothing makes him run.

----------


## Niya

Chuck Norris fact:
The square root of Chuck Norris is pain. Do not try to square Chuck Norris. The result is death

----------


## dday9

Chuck Norris actually died 30 years ago, death is just to scared to confront him.

----------


## dday9

Chuck Norris once peed in a truck's gas tank. Thank truck is now Optimus Prime

----------


## dday9

God said "Let there be light" and Chuck Norris flipped the light switch on.

----------


## dday9

Chuck Norris and Superman decided to bet on who'd win in a fight. The loser had to wear his underwear over his pants.

----------


## dday9

I forgot this one:

Chuck Norris doesn't cut his grass, he dares it to grow.

----------


## dday9

Ah the fun of being a Boy Scout when Chuck Norris facts were coming about.

----------


## dday9

Did you know that when the telephone was invented AGB had a miss call from Chuck Norris?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Never understood the whole Chuck Norris meme.

----------


## szlamany

My 12 year old boys talk about it now - seems to have legs...

----------


## dday9

I first heard the Chuck Norris facts in Boy Scouts about 8 or 9 years ago. And every once in a while someone will come up with a new one.

----------


## dday9

Right now I've decided to work on the game "Checkers" and this is what I have so far:



```
Option Strict On
Option Explicit On
Public Class Form1

    Private board(7, 7) As Panel

    Private Sub Load_Board()

        'Nested loop from 0 to 7 for both dimensions
        For x As Integer = 0 To board.GetUpperBound(0)
            For y As Integer = 0 To board.GetUpperBound(1)

                'A panel will hold our checker
                Dim pnl As New Panel
                With pnl
                    'Make the checkered pattern by checking if we're on an odd or even x
                    'Then alternated based if y is odd or even
                    If CBool(x Mod 2) Then
                        If CBool(y Mod 2) Then
                            .BackColor = Color.SaddleBrown
                        Else
                            .BackColor = Color.Peru
                        End If
                    Else
                        If CBool(y Mod 2) Then
                            .BackColor = Color.Peru
                        Else
                            .BackColor = Color.SaddleBrown
                        End If
                    End If
                    .BorderStyle = BorderStyle.FixedSingle
                    .Location = New Point(x * 55, y * 55)
                    .Size = New Size(55, 55)
                End With

                'Add the panel to the board and to the form
                board(x, y) = pnl
                Me.Controls.Add(pnl)

                'Add the click event handler
                AddHandler pnl.Click, AddressOf pnl_click
            Next
        Next

    End Sub

    Private Sub Load_Checkers()

        Dim x As Integer = 0
        'loop from 0 to 2 or the top 3 rows of our board
        For y As Integer = 0 To 2
            'Set x based on which row we're on as we don't want
            'Any checkers to be on the wrong colored panel
            If y = 1 Then
                x = 1
            Else
                x = 0
            End If

            'Loop from either 0 - 3 or 1 - 4
            For i As Integer = x To x + 3
                'Set up a new check and set the properties
                Dim check As New Checker
                With check
                    .BackColor = Color.Black
                    .IsKing = True
                    .IsSelected = False
                    .Location = New Point(2, 2)
                    .Player = 2
                    .Size = New Size(50, 50)
                End With

                'Add the checker to the panel
                board(x, y).Controls.Add(check)

                'Set up the event handler
                AddHandler check.Click, AddressOf checker_click

                'Increment x by two so the next checker doesn't sit on the wrong colored panel
                x += 2
            Next

        Next

        'Do the same thing as above, only for the last 3 rows of our board
        x = 1
        For y As Integer = 5 To 7
            If y = 6 Then
                x = 0
            Else
                x = 1
            End If

            For i As Integer = x To x + 3
                Dim check As New Checker
                With check
                    .BackColor = Color.White
                    .IsKing = True
                    .IsSelected = False
                    .Location = New Point(2, 2)
                    .Player = 1
                    .Size = New Size(50, 50)
                End With

                board(x, y).Controls.Add(check)
                AddHandler check.Click, AddressOf checker_click

                x += 2
            Next

        Next
    End Sub

    Private Sub Form1_Load(sender As System.Object, e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
        'Set up the board and checkers
        Call Load_Board()
        Call Load_Checkers()

        'Get the title width and height to later set the form's size
        Dim title_wid As Integer = CInt(Me.Width - Me.ClientSize.Width)
        Dim title_hei As Integer = CInt(Me.Height - Me.ClientSize.Height)

        'Set the form's properties
        With Me
            .Size = New Size(8 * 55 + title_wid, 8 * 55 + title_hei)
            .StartPosition = FormStartPosition.CenterScreen
            .Text = "Checkers"
        End With
    End Sub

    Private selected_checker As Checker
    Private Sub pnl_click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs)
        'Get the panel that was just clicked
        Dim pnl_clicked As Panel = DirectCast(sender, Panel)

        If Not (IsNothing(selected_checker)) AndAlso CheckMove(selected_checker, pnl_clicked) Then
            MoveChecker(selected_checker, pnl_clicked)
        End If

    End Sub

    Private Sub checker_click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs)
        Dim checker_clicked As Checker = DirectCast(sender, Checker)

        If Not (IsNothing(selected_checker)) Then
            If checker_clicked Is selected_checker Then
                'Check to see if the selected checker is the one that was just clicked
                'If it was, then just set selected checker to nothing
                selected_checker.IsSelected = False
                selected_checker = Nothing
            Else
                'If it wasn't the checker that was just clicked then select it
                selected_checker = checker_clicked
                checker_clicked.IsSelected = True
            End If
        Else
            'If it wasn't the checker that was just clicked then select it
            selected_checker = checker_clicked
            checker_clicked.IsSelected = True
        End If
    End Sub

    Private Function CheckMove(ByVal moving_checker As Checker, ByVal pnl_to_move_to As Panel) As Boolean
        'If the panel that was clicked had a checker on it, then ignore the click
        'Also check to make sure that the selected checker isn't nothing
        If pnl_to_move_to.Controls.Count = 0 AndAlso Not (IsNothing(moving_checker)) Then

            'Get the x and y number in the board for both panels declared above
            Dim x_sel, y_sel, x_cur, y_cur As Integer
            For col As Integer = 0 To board.GetUpperBound(0)
                For row As Integer = 0 To board.GetUpperBound(1)
                    If board(col, row) Is pnl_to_move_to Then
                        x_sel = col
                        y_sel = row
                    End If

                    If board(col, row) Is DirectCast(moving_checker.Parent, Panel) Then
                        x_cur = col
                        y_cur = row
                    End If
                Next
            Next

            'Now we check if the move was legal
            If moving_checker.Player = 1 Then
                If x_sel - x_cur = -1 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = -1 Then
                    'First check if the move is one to the left and up
                    Return True
                ElseIf x_sel - x_cur = -2 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = -2 Then
                    Dim pnl As Panel = DirectCast(board(x_sel + 1, y_sel + 1), Panel)
                    If pnl.Controls.Count > -1 AndAlso DirectCast(pnl.Controls(0), Checker).Player = 2 Then
                        'Check if the move is two to the left and up and that the checker that's one left/one up is a player 2 checker
                        pnl.Controls.Clear()
                        Return True
                    Else
                        Return False
                    End If
                ElseIf x_sel - x_cur = 1 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = -1 Then
                    'Check if the move is one to the right and up
                    Return True
                ElseIf x_sel - x_cur = 2 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = -2 Then
                    'Check if the move is two to the right and up
                    Dim pnl As Panel = DirectCast(board(x_sel - 1, y_sel + 1), Panel)
                    If pnl.Controls.Count > -1 AndAlso DirectCast(pnl.Controls(0), Checker).Player = 2 Then
                        'Check if the move is two to the left and up and that the checker that's one left/one up is a player 2 checker
                        pnl.Controls.Clear()
                        Return True
                    Else
                        Return False
                    End If

                    '------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                    '-------------------------These next moves apply only to the king--------------------------
                    '------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                ElseIf moving_checker.IsKing AndAlso x_sel - x_cur = -1 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = 1 Then
                    'First check if the move is one to the left and down
                    Return True
                ElseIf moving_checker.IsKing AndAlso x_sel - x_cur = -2 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = 2 Then
                    Dim pnl As Panel = DirectCast(board(x_sel + 1, y_sel - 1), Panel)
                    If pnl.Controls.Count > -1 AndAlso DirectCast(pnl.Controls(0), Checker).Player = 2 Then
                        'Check if the move is two to the left and down and that the checker that's one left/one down is a player 2 checker
                        pnl.Controls.Clear()
                        Return True
                    Else
                        Return False
                    End If
                ElseIf moving_checker.IsKing AndAlso x_sel - x_cur = 1 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = 1 Then
                    'Check if the move is one to the right and down
                    Return True
                ElseIf moving_checker.IsKing AndAlso x_sel - x_cur = 2 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = 2 Then
                    'Check if the move is two to the right and down
                    Dim pnl As Panel = DirectCast(board(x_sel - 1, y_sel - 1), Panel)
                    If pnl.Controls.Count > -1 AndAlso DirectCast(pnl.Controls(0), Checker).Player = 2 Then
                        'Check if the move is two to the left and down and that the checker that's one left/one up is a player 2 checker
                        pnl.Controls.Clear()
                        Return True
                    Else
                        Return False
                    End If
                Else
                    Return False
                End If
        Else
                If x_sel - x_cur = -1 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = 1 Then
                    'First check if the move is one to the left and up
                    Return True
                ElseIf x_sel - x_cur = -2 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = 2 Then
                    Dim pnl As Panel = DirectCast(board(x_sel + 1, y_sel - 1), Panel)
                    If pnl.Controls.Count > -1 AndAlso DirectCast(pnl.Controls(0), Checker).Player = 1 Then
                        'Check if the move is two to the left and up and that the checker that's one left/one up is a player 2 checker
                        pnl.Controls.Clear()
                        Return True
                    Else
                        Return False
                    End If
                ElseIf x_sel - x_cur = 1 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = 1 Then
                    'Check if the move is one to the right and down
                    Return True
                ElseIf x_sel - x_cur = 2 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = 2 Then
                    'Check if the move is two to the right and down
                    Dim pnl As Panel = DirectCast(board(x_sel - 1, y_sel - 1), Panel)
                    If pnl.Controls.Count > -1 AndAlso DirectCast(pnl.Controls(0), Checker).Player = 1 Then
                        'Check if the move is two to the left and up and that the checker that's one left/one up is a player 2 checker
                        pnl.Controls.Clear()
                        Return True
                    Else
                        Return False
                    End If

                    '------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                    '-------------------------These next moves apply only to the king--------------------------
                    '------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                ElseIf moving_checker.IsKing AndAlso x_sel - x_cur = -1 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = -1 Then
                    'First check if the move is one to the left and down
                    Return True
                ElseIf moving_checker.IsKing AndAlso x_sel - x_cur = -2 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = -2 Then
                    Dim pnl As Panel = DirectCast(board(x_sel + 1, y_sel + 1), Panel)
                    If pnl.Controls.Count > -1 AndAlso DirectCast(pnl.Controls(0), Checker).Player = 1 Then
                        'Check if the move is two to the left and up and that the checker that's one left/one down is a player 2 checker
                        pnl.Controls.Clear()
                        Return True
                    Else
                        Return False
                    End If
                ElseIf moving_checker.IsKing AndAlso x_sel - x_cur = 1 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = -1 Then
                    'Check if the move is one to the right and down
                    Return True
                ElseIf moving_checker.IsKing AndAlso x_sel - x_cur = 2 AndAlso y_sel - y_cur = -2 Then
                    'Check if the move is two to the right and down
                    Dim pnl As Panel = DirectCast(board(x_sel - 1, y_sel + 1), Panel)
                    If pnl.Controls.Count > -1 AndAlso DirectCast(pnl.Controls(0), Checker).Player = 1 Then
                        'Check if the move is two to the left and down and that the checker that's one left/one up is a player 2 checker
                        pnl.Controls.Clear()
                        Return True
                    Else
                        Return False
                    End If
                Else
                    Return False
                End If
            End If
        Else
            Return False
        End If

    End Function

    Private Sub MoveChecker(ByVal moving_checker As Checker, ByVal pnl_to_move_to As Panel)
        'Unselect the moving checker
        moving_checker.IsSelected = False

        'Clear the controls from the old panel
        Dim moving_from_pnl As Panel = DirectCast(moving_checker.Parent, Panel)
        moving_from_pnl.Controls.Clear()

        'Add the checker to the new panel
        pnl_to_move_to.Controls.Add(moving_checker)

        'Set the selected_checker to nothing
        selected_checker = Nothing
    End Sub

End Class
```

I'm dreading trying to work on checking for double/triple jumps :/

----------


## dday9

Right now it's pretty cool though, I can load up the board and move all the pieces around.

----------


## dday9

Ahh, I forgot to upload the checker:



```
Option Strict On
Option Explicit On
Public Class Checker
    Inherits Control

    Private king As Boolean
    Public Property IsKing() As Boolean
        Get
            Return king
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As Boolean)
            king = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Private selected As Boolean
    Public Property IsSelected() As Boolean
        Get
            Return selected
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As Boolean)
            selected = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Private _player As Integer
    Public Property Player() As Integer
        Get
            Return _player
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As Integer)
            _player = value
        End Set
    End Property


    Protected Overrides Sub OnPaint(e As System.Windows.Forms.PaintEventArgs)
        MyBase.OnPaint(e)

        Dim path As New Drawing2D.GraphicsPath
        Dim rect As Rectangle = Me.DisplayRectangle

        'Deflate to draw the border
        rect.Inflate(-1, -1)

        'Draw the border
        e.Graphics.DrawEllipse(New Pen(Brushes.Black, 3), rect)

        'Deflate to fill in the checker
        rect.Inflate(-1, -1)

        'Fill in the circle
        e.Graphics.FillEllipse(New SolidBrush(Me.BackColor), rect)

        'Inflate back to the original size
        rect.Inflate(2, 2)

        'Add the ellipse to the graphics path
        path.AddEllipse(rect)

        'Set the region
        Me.Region = New Region(path)


        'If it's a king, then draw a 'k' on it
        If king Then
            e.Graphics.DrawString("K", Me.Font, Brushes.Black, New PointF(CSng(Me.Width / 2 - Me.FontHeight / 2), CSng(Me.Height / 2 - Me.FontHeight / 2)))
        End If

        If IsSelected Then
            Dim pnl As Panel = DirectCast(Me.Parent, Panel)
            pnl.BorderStyle = BorderStyle.Fixed3D
        Else
            Dim pnl As Panel = DirectCast(Me.Parent, Panel)
            pnl.BorderStyle = BorderStyle.FixedSingle
        End If
    End Sub


End Class
```

----------


## dday9

The reason in Load_Checkers I have both player 1 and 2 pieces defaulted to IsKing is because I just got done testing if it's not king then it can only move one direction and if it's king then it can move in both directions.

----------


## dday9

Whenever I run the program it sits steadily at about 6,444K

----------


## szlamany

Chuck Norris doesn't play chess.  He is already King.

Are we allowed to make these up ourselves?

----------


## dday9

Of course, that's the best part of the Chuck Norris facts.

----------


## dday9

The two major types are:

Chuck Norris doesn't <verb>, he <verbs>

&

Chuck Norris doesn't <verb> <noun>, <noun> <verb>s Chuck Norris

Like:

Chuck Norris doesn't sleep, he waits

&

Chuck Norris doesn't swim in water, water moves around Chuck Norris.

----------


## dday9

Well I finished the game of checkers I was working on.

----------


## dday9

Unfortunately I couldn't work up how to check for double and triples.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So....your checkers doesn't check the checkers for extra checkers?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, I thought your bug had bugged out, then I saw an icon that made me think that either your bug was bugged or my browser was bugged, which bugged me a bit. Now the bug is back, which suggests my browser bugged out for a bit, but presently I'll bug out for a bite then be by for a byte, which might result in a bug.

----------


## dday9

> By the way, I thought your bug had bugged out, then I saw an icon that made me think that either your bug was bugged or my browser was bugged, which bugged me a bit. Now the bug is back, which suggests my browser bugged out for a bit, but presently I'll bug out for a bite then be by for a byte, which might result in a bug.


 :Eek Boom:

----------


## Niya

> By the way, I thought your bug had bugged out, then I saw an icon that made me think that either your bug was bugged or my browser was bugged, which bugged me a bit. Now the bug is back, which suggests my browser bugged out for a bit, but presently I'll bug out for a bite then be by for a byte, which might result in a bug.


wow.

----------


## dday9

> wow.


Buggy right?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The stream of my consciousness has many meanders.

----------


## Niya

> Buggy right?


Yea man, I'm totally bugging out and that bugs me.

----------


## Niya

> The stream of my consciousness has many meanders.


Stream.Close() ?

----------


## dday9

I would prefer Stream.Copy(Me) so I can be smarter.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Baloney, you're doing fine.

----------


## dday9

I don't want to be that guy, but if Oscar Mayer's taught me anything, it's Bologna.

----------


## dunfiddlin

> I don't want to be that guy, but if Oscar Mayer's taught me anything, it's Bologna.


Ah yes, Bologna sausage as invented by Germans in Chicago! Good to see that good old American cultural imperialism is alive and well. I'd stick to baloney lest the Bolognese, swept along by a tide of regionality in Europe at the moment, decide to sue!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's an interesting point. I was sure I had seen both spellings in common use, and it turns out it is a real word:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/baloney

----------


## Niya

MOAR SITH!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

The post race was to far down the list, I needed to post this to bring it back up top.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Good job.












D'OH!!!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## szlamany

That's just apples and oranges!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## szlamany

I got burned making a peach pie the other day - still looks nasty!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

> I got burned making a peach pie the other day - still looks nasty!


Ouch, I bet so! I hate burning myself on the oven, those tend to stay around so much longer.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya

Oh God....I'm salivating!!!

----------


## szlamany

Pears are too _gritty_ - they need to correct that and all would be _fine_  :Smilie:

----------


## szlamany

> Attachment 103693


Nice with prosciutto

[edit] how come the cantaloupe no show up? [/edit]

[edit2] it took a while?  that was odd... [/edit2]

[edit3] now the image is back to a word-like-link that when I click on it says the site is evil - I've entered the twilight zone [/edit3]

----------


## dday9

By the way, I just calculated the total memory being used to store the attachments in this thread: 19,132 KB -or- 18.683594 MB.

----------


## dday9

The way I did it was:

1) Set up a new windows form application
2) Add a WebBrowser
3) Set the URL to http://www.vbforums.com/misc.php?do=...hments&t=31871
4) Add a button
5) Generate the button's click event
6) Imported RegEx
7) Set up a function

Here is the total code:


```
Imports System.Text.RegularExpressions

Public Class Form1

    Private Sub Button1_Click(sender As System.Object, e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Dim i As Double = 0
        For Each ele As HtmlElement In WebBrowser1.Document.All
            If ele.GetAttribute("className") = "size" Then
                Dim txt As String = ele.InnerText
                Dim int As Double = Num(txt)

                i += CInt(int)
            End If
        Next

        MessageBox.Show(i.ToString)
    End Sub

    Private Shared Function Num(ByVal value As String) As Double
        Dim returnVal As String = String.Empty
        Dim collection As MatchCollection = Regex.Matches(value, "[0-9]+(?:\.[0-9]*)?")
        For Each m As Match In collection
            returnVal &= m.ToString()
        Next

        Return Decimal.Parse(returnVal)
    End Function
End Class
```

----------


## dday9

If y'all can find anything wrong with it, that'll be nice. 19,132 KB is a lot of memory!

----------


## szlamany

So what happens to you when you go to that page you linked - the one with all the attachments - and you click on the CANTALOUPE one??

----------


## Niya

All pics I posted in this thread were linked off-site. Saves attachment space from being consumed.

----------


## szlamany

I get this

----------


## dday9

I get the same thing to whenever I try to open my bug link.

----------


## dday9

Not 'bugged' link, but the bug in my signature. This url:

http://www.vbforums.com/attachment.p...3&d=1373310493

----------


## dday9

I always report that this site is safe to MS.

----------


## dday9

By the way Niya, you're about to pass me up in post!

----------


## dday9

I've been slowed down because I've been studying for my Life & Health license.

----------


## dday9

I don't know why I need to study for the Health as it'll change in a short while.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I've been slowed down because I've been studying for my Life @ Health license.


I have never edited somebodies post in quite the way I edited this one, but it really does change the meaning quite nicely.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Of course, to understand it, one would have to know that the @ symbol means AT, which is a meaning that seems to be fading, though it is still valid.

----------


## szlamany

I like that flying-A - that *commercial-AT* sign...

----------


## dunfiddlin

I don't have any problems with the bug or the cantaloupe. Hope that doesn't make you too meloncholy!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ooooh. Good one.

----------


## dday9

> Happy ? What does that word mean ? Is that something to eat ? 
> 
> Seriously though, it's positioned badly. It should be under the user name itself. The user name, title and the "thread starter" are close together so they should have a consistent order from largest to smallest. Generally that looks better. The user name has the largest font and is bolded, followed by the "thread starter" which is smaller but bolded and then the title which has the smallest font and is not bolded.
> 
> This:
> *Happy*
> *Happy*
> Happy
> 
> ...


Because that was in the Forum Feedback section, I wanted to post this:

----------


## Niya

LOL.....total coincidence. I never even seen that show  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

My bones are ready.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I need to work on beard length to get into the Duck Dynasty category.

----------


## Witis

"Duck Commander is both the name of a best-selling duck call and the name of the West Monroe, Louisiana based company which produces them and other duck hunting related merchandise as well as deer hunting merchandise under the Buck Commander name.

The company was founded by Phil Robertson. A star quarterback at Louisiana Tech (playing ahead of future Hall of Famer Terry Bradshaw), Robertson had offers to play in the NFL but turned them down since he didn't want to miss duck season, or face the stress of having people trying to tackle him. He began his business in a dilapidated shed, where he spent 25 years making duck calls from Louisiana cedar trees." - wiki

"Phil is known for his dislike of modern technology (he proudly admits that he does not own a cellphone or a computer)"

Well there you go, a show for royal Luddites; what will they come down with next? :-/

----------


## dday9

Witis?! Where did you geaux to?

----------


## Witis

Ah, dday9, spoken like a true Dauphine of France; I did not geaux to, I had to work on another project which was just about ready after 4-5 years, and it is still taking a lot of my time, although I think it should be over very soon. \(°.°)/

----------


## dday9

\(°.°)/  - That is friggin hilarious!

----------


## Niya

Wow Witis is back. Gotta start posting moar mermaids!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> where he spent 25 years making duck calls from Louisiana cedar trees." - wiki


The whole tree??? That must be hard to carry with you. Takes a pretty stupid duck to miss a cedar tree sticking out of a duck blind, too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

For that matter, it takes an even stupider duck to hit such a tree.

----------


## Witis

I really should check the last couple of pages to see what mischief you have been getting into Peter while I have been away... °o°

----------


## Witis

> Wow Witis is back. Gotta start posting moar mermaids!!!


Moar, why not? Bring on teh pixies!

----------


## Witis

> The whole tree??? That must be hard to carry with you.


and take a really big homo to blow it properly. ♭

----------


## Niya

> I really should check the last couple of pages to see what mischief you have been getting into Peter while I have been away... °o°


You missed out, I did Sith Lords last week!!!

----------


## Witis

> You missed out, I did Sith Lords last week!!!


I just watched an epic lightsabre fight, and the timing of some of your pix tributes is actually remarkable. ☺

----------


## dday9

It's funny, I just hunt wood ducks. The best call I've ever had was one my dad made out of a 20 gauge shotgun shell. He shaved down one side of it where it made a 45 degree upward angle from the brass fitting to the top of the unshaved side. You just place your thumb over the hole, leaving just a little bit of a gap between my thumb and the unshaved 'wall' and blow.

----------


## Witis

> It's funny, I just hunt wood ducks. The best call I've ever had was one my dad made out of a 20 gauge shotgun shell. He shaved down one side of it where it made a 45 degree upward angle from the brass fitting to the top of the unshaved side. You just place your thumb over the hole, leaving just a little bit of a gap between my thumb and the unshaved 'wall' and blow.


How hard do you have to blow to make it work properly?

----------


## szlamany

Do you eat these duck or just find the need to walk around the back woods shooting little wood ducks?

----------


## szlamany

I enjoy the visitors to my back yard...

----------


## szlamany

Great Blue Heron

----------


## szlamany

Snowy Egret

----------


## szlamany

Kingfisher

----------


## szlamany

River Otter

----------


## szlamany

Coyote

----------


## Witis

> Do you eat these duck or just find the need to walk around the back woods shooting little wood ducks?


Dday9 doesn't seem to discriminate too much regarding what he shoots at, which means going hunting with him could be like going hunting with Dick Cheney.

----------


## Witis



----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya

> I just watched an epic lightsabre fight...


Is it as epic as this one ?:-

----------


## dday9

I keep forgetting that the thread starter thread isn't in the CC. But in response to:




> That was it ? Seems a little obscure to me. Should I feel bad that I didn't know there was someone important called T.S. Eliot ?


No, don't feel bad. I had to google Elliot TS and it brought up T.S Eliot. I personally feel bad because I knew about him, but just forgot :O

----------


## dday9

By the way, I love that video Niya!

----------


## Niya

> I keep forgetting that the thread starter thread isn't in the CC. But in response to:
> 
> 
> 
> No, don't feel bad. I had to google Elliot TS and it brought up T.S Eliot. I personally feel bad because I knew about him, but just forgot :O


Oh goody....I almost offed myself  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niya

> By the way, I love that video Niya!


Yea, I stumbled onto that a few years back. YouTube is filled with stuff like that but very few are actually any good. Most are idiotic.

----------


## Niya

Here's another good one:-

----------


## dday9

No good quality videos of it :/

----------


## Niya

Lol haha!

----------


## Niya

So funny the way he said it. FG...what a great show!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Philistines.

----------


## Niya

Inspired by this thread, I just made a new meme:-

----------


## Niya

Hmmm....Should have put Java/Mono for that all terrain vehicle.

----------


## Niya

Other memes!!

----------


## dday9

Haha! I love both of those post!!!

----------


## dday9

I truly don't understand why people have problems switching from VB6 to VB.Net. I suppose it's because I never coded in VB6 or below.

----------


## dday9

If there were never any advancements, we'd still be punching up cards!

----------


## Niya

> I truly don't understand why people have problems switching from VB6 to VB.Net.


VB.Net seems so alien when you first move from VB6. Every thing is different and strange. You don't know where to find stuff and this doesn't work right or that doesn't do what you expected. You're basically a noob again. No one wants to be a noob so if you're an expert in VB6 you're gonna stay there and find all kinds of justification for it. I know, I was once there.

Its also this way with me when it comes to learning to program for other platforms. I took years to learn a lot of the ins and outs of Windows programming. I'm not looking forward at all to starting fresh with a new OS like Android or iOS which I why my deepest wish is for this new mobile craze to just go away or at least for Windows to stay relevant. Selfish, I know but hey I'm only human  :Wink: 





> I suppose it's because I never coded in VB6 or below.


lol...I'd like to see your reaction if you did try it.

----------


## dday9

I saw a few examples and every once in a while I'll take a peak into the VB6 forum. For the most part I can read it, but dear God!

----------


## Niya

VB.Net programmers shouldn't have too much trouble reading VB6 code. VB6 is like a small subset of VB.Net. VB6 coders on the other hand could have a lot of trouble understanding VB.Net code. I could imagine how alien something like names.FirstOrDefault(Function(n) n.Equals("john", StringComparison.CurrentCultureIgnoreCase)) looks to a VB6 programmer.

----------


## szlamany

All VB6 winforms are same as .Net winforms, imo...

All this to do about a silly runtime library...

It didn't get different for me until I went into JavaScript (with jQuery for uber-chained function calls) - wacked out event model with call backs - and now WPF - similar to JS with wacked out event model and some of the best multi-threading/UI binding I've ever seen.

I'd like to drag a VB6'er into this realm  :Smilie:

----------


## Niya

> I'd like to drag a VB6'er into this realm


Its an easier task to kill a lion with your bare hands.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> If there were never any advancements, we'd still be punching up cards!


Says the guy who just started on a card program.

----------


## dday9

> Says the guy who just started on a card program.


I'm pretty impressed on how fast it's going. I've only started this a day or two ago and I almost have the entire "behind-the-scenes" stuff already done. The next step will be to work on a story line, which I'm not to creative, but I've watched an artist before so I got this.

----------


## dday9

I'm thinking that the story line will be: a young hotshot card player decides to leave home and make a name for him/herself. Oh wait, that's the story line to just about every other role playing game... Drat!

----------


## dday9

Holy ****.

----------


## Niya

Ooo....you said a bad word.

----------


## Niya

You bad boy.

----------


## Niya

You need a spanking.

----------


## Niya

You need lix!!!

----------


## Niya

Lix!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

I just had the weirdest experience happen to me.

----------


## dday9

I need some fresh air!

----------


## Niya

MOAR GIFS!!!

----------


## Niya

> I just had the weirdest experience happen to me.


Sauce on this ?

----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not seeing any of those recent pictures. 

@dday: What was this weird experience? Did gas suddenly emanate from your body? Is that why you need fresh air?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As for the story lines of RPG, few of them get into explaining why some random low-level character who is obviously a wimp, would start out on a quest. I would say that somebody who thought they could accomplish something physical would already have at least a pretty good amount of either physical ability, or self-delusion. The first one would suggest that the character shouldn't start out as average, while the second would make for a MUCH more entertaining story (though, of course, it made for the plot of one of the first novels: Don Quixote).

----------


## Niya

> Not seeing any of those recent pictures.


Despite what anyone has told you, Internet Explorer is *not* a Webbrowser. Its a tool that allows users to download FireFox.

----------


## dday9

I pulled it up in FireFox and didn't see any either.

----------


## dday9

As for my weird experience, it was just a crazy guy who came into my office and admitted he was off his meds and did some things in front of me that made me very uncomfortable.

----------


## Niya

Oooo DISH DISH DISH!!!

Was he stroking it and winking at you ?  :LOL:

----------


## Niya

> I pulled it up in FireFox and didn't see any either.


Wrong browser, FireFox doesn't use this logo:-

----------


## dday9

Ahh, that's chrome. They won't let us install chrome at work.




> Oooo DISH DISH DISH!!!
> 
> Was he stroking it and winking at you ?


I don't wanna talk about it.

----------


## Niya

> Ahh, that's chrome. They won't let us install chrome at work.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna talk about it.


Don't you know that only gets people more curious.....

----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya

Dude was totally stroking it in front of you wasn't he  :Stick Out Tongue:  ....come on tell us!!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dunfiddlin

I ain't seeing no pictures neither! If I try to pull them up in a separate tab I'm getting a 403!

----------


## Niya

> 


HAHAHA!!! lol

----------


## dday9



----------


## dunfiddlin

> Holy ****.


Only a true geek's first reaction to an uncomfortable and potentially dangerous situation is to type a message to his favourite forum!  :Cool:

----------


## Niya

> I ain't seeing no pictures neither! If I try to pull them up in a separate tab I'm getting a 403!


Ok, they stopped working for me too now  :Frown:

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

> Only a true geek's first reaction to an uncomfortable and potentially dangerous situation is to type a message to his favourite forum!


I must say, I was thinking the same thing, but afraid to admit it.

----------


## Niya

> Only a true geek's first reaction to an uncomfortable and potentially dangerous situation is to type a message to his favourite forum!


Man, I wish stuff like that would happen to me more often so me and the boys can have some laughs lol

----------


## Niya

> 


*WARNING: NSFW!! Lots of profranities!* but insanely funny nonetheless.

----------


## dday9

I use to love the boondocks, dunno why I quit watching it.

----------


## dday9

Uncle Ruckus always claimed that MJ was one lucky bastard, that's about all I can really remember.

----------


## dday9

10 more post to pass up the next guy!

----------


## dday9

9...

----------


## dday9

8...

----------


## dday9

7...

----------


## dday9

6...

----------


## Niya

> Uncle Ruckus always claimed that MJ was one lucky bastard, that's about all I can really remember.


Haha, Uncle Ruckus is so funny but my fav is "A pimp named Slickback".

----------


## dday9

5...

----------


## dday9

4...

----------


## dday9

3...

----------


## dday9

2...

----------


## dday9

1...

----------


## dday9

See ya later Ghost Ryder!

----------


## Niya

Man you are climbing!

----------


## dday9

As are you.

----------


## dday9

Did I tell y'all that I'm writing a book?

----------


## dday9

It's about moving out of your house for the first time. My target audience is those just graduating from High School and planning on moving out of their parents house.

----------


## dday9

It's thing that I wish I would've known about. Mostly money saving and budgeting.

----------


## Niya

> It's thing that I wish I would've known about. Mostly money saving and budgeting.


Put in some pretty boy vampires that drink juice instead of blood. Worked for Vampire Diaries and Twilight. Teens eat that **** up.

----------


## Niya

Thanks to **** like Twilight, vampires went from this:-


To this:-

----------


## dday9

I'm an emo kid that everyone thinks is weird, but wait I'm really a vampire that sparkles and will fall in love with a weird disattached teen that looks fair at best. Yeah, teens love it because they can 'relate'.

----------


## dday9

Oops, that picture didn't come out right.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya

Stephenie Meyer singlehandedly shat on the whole parade!

----------


## dday9

Ahh, even Nick Cage is a vampire:



Or at least found the real fountain of youth.

----------


## Niya

> I'm an emo kid that everyone thinks is weird, but wait I'm really a vampire that sparkles and will fall in love with a weird disattached teen that looks fair at best. Yeah, teens love it because they can 'relate'.


You nailed it on the head. Vampire Diaries is the same **** but somehow I managed to watch all three seasons of it.

----------


## Niya

> Ahh, even Nick Cage is a vampire:
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least found the real fountain of youth.


Haha, I remember that. Yahoo had article on that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Despite what anyone has told you, Internet Explorer is *not* a Webbrowser. Its a tool that allows users to download FireFox.


I'm on Chrome, though, which is what you download with FireFox.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Thanks to **** like Twilight, vampires went from this:-
> 
> 
> To this:-


Uhhhhh.....Give me a hint, please. What's the difference?

----------


## Niya

> Uhhhhh.....Give me a hint, please. What's the difference?


About the same as the difference between this:-


and:-

----------


## mbutler755

I don't

----------


## mbutler755

see the

----------


## mbutler755

point of this

----------


## dday9

What point

----------


## dday9

is there?

----------


## dday9

God I hate not being able to sleep.

----------


## dday9

I just took a few swigs outta my CM bottle, so lets see how long that takes to kick in.

----------


## dday9

Oh wow, it hit me. Night all.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

CM? Contact...Medusa?

Are you stoned now?

----------


## dday9

Haha, nope. Captain Morgan.

----------


## dday9

My wife had a scare today, well more like it scared the shiz out of me.

----------


## dday9

She called her doctor about some pains in her stomach and he told her to go to the early delivery place at the hospital.

----------


## dday9

That is not what I wanted to hear over the phone!

----------


## dday9

She's all good though, just a couple of infections.

----------


## Niya

MOAR VAMPIRES!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Most of those pictures have more vamp than ire.

----------


## Niya

Who's "ire" ?

----------


## Niya

Oh....lol...just got what you mean.  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

Hey Niya, how far down does that blonde hair run?

----------


## Niya

Who's blonde hair ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Post....racin'.

----------


## Niya

MOAR VAMPIRES!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Vampire and mermaids have some tig ol' biddies.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Well some of them. Others are guys, and shouldn't.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Hercules, I always though it was Hercules! -Spirit

----------


## Niya

> Vampire and mermaids have some tig ol' biddies.


God's greatest gift to man!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I love my llamas.

----------


## dday9

I like turtles.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dunfiddlin

> I love my llamas.


The feeling's *not* mutual!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Stick with vampires. Llama pictures are just a bit odd.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The old standby:

http://gprime.net/flash.php/llamasong

----------


## dunfiddlin

> The old standby:


If it wasn't already old it certainly is by the time it's finished loading! Jeepers! And they call that Flash?

----------


## Niya

GREEK GODS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

I finally passed my Group Health portion of my Life and Health pre-licensing material.

----------


## dday9

Holy crap that was hard, but I finally got it.

----------


## dunfiddlin

#51184

Either that pikestaff has got a severe kink in it or the silly mare's stabbed herself through the booby with it!

----------


## dday9

> #51184
> 
> Either that pikestaff has got a severe kink in it or the silly mare's stabbed herself through the booby with it!


To much British talk, I don't understand!!!

----------


## Niya

Congratz!

----------


## Niya

Drinks on me!

----------


## dday9

Ah I gotcha:
Dat stick is eida messed up or it went trough her teton!

----------


## dday9

Post Race!

----------


## Niya

eh  :Ehh:  ???  :Confused:

----------


## dday9

Niya, I didn't know you were Canadian.

----------


## dday9

I apologized to the mounties for sneezing eh.

----------


## Niya

> Niya, I didn't know you were Canadian.


WHAT!! LOL.  :LOL: 

I'm not Canadian...Never seen Canada except on TV. Where is God's name did you get that idea.

----------


## Niya

I'm from Valhalla actually. My father's name is Odin.

----------


## dday9

> WHAT!! LOL. 
> 
> I'm not Canadian...Never seen Canada except on TV. Where is God's name did you get that idea.





> eh


eh! -short-

----------


## Niya

On my 18th name day he gave me a golden trident that can control hurricanes.....How cool is that!

----------


## dday9

By Odin's beard I knew it!

----------


## Niya

> eh! -short-


lol.....doesn;t belong to them. Wonder if they know that they're breaking Copyright laws by claiming that.

----------


## Niya

> By Odin's beard I knew it!


You can't tell anybody though......Shhhh

----------


## dday9

I think if an MD saw this, they'd put all of us in the Looney bin(going british again)

----------


## dday9

> On my 18th name day he gave me a golden trident that can control hurricanes.....How cool is that!


Wait a second, you mean to tell me that you're the one who gave us Rita and Katrina?!!!

----------


## Niya

And my father doesn;t have a beard. He thinks it weird that humans still think of our kind as bearded old men. He wears denim too like anybody else.

----------


## Niya

> Wait a second, you mean to tell me that you're the one who gave us Rita and Katrina?!!!


I was forbidden to stop them. Not all storms are our doing. Some are but not all.

----------


## dday9

> And my father doesn;t have a beard. He thinks it weird that humans still think of our kind as bearded old men. He wears denim too like anybody else.


Is your dad's name also John Wayne?

----------


## dday9

> I was forbidden to stop them. Not all storms are our doing. Some are but not all.


Ah ok, I would have contemplated sacrificing you, but your Lambdas and VB6 arguments would've sustained you.

----------


## Niya

The Minoans were wiped out by a relative of mine called Loki using a similar trident.

----------


## Niya

> Ah ok, I would have contemplated sacrificing you, but your Lambdas and VB6 arguments would've sustained you.


Lambdas.....only a God could have invented that. VB6 is the work of the devil.

----------


## dday9

Were the Minoans minotaurs?

----------


## dday9

Or were the minotaurs their school mascot?

----------


## Niya

> Were the Minoans minotaurs?


Nah.....just people like everyone else. Loki got rejected by a mortal woman and was butthurt....kinda like how the Christian God always is. Anyways, in a butthurt rage he swung his trident and boom, the Minoans were history. Odin was pissed and condemned his vile actions.

----------


## dday9

How'd he condemn them?

----------


## Niya

I wanna wipe out your civilization too but Odin gives me this look like a child that's thinking about stealing chocolate.

----------


## Niya

> How'd he condemn them?


Just a lot of shouting basically but nothing serious. That's why Loki is called the God of mischief.

----------


## Niya

I mean if you had a powerful trident, wouldn't you wanna test it out ?

----------


## Niya

I'm just itchin....Just let one of you test me. And I'll wipe you all out.....

----------


## Niya

I'll pound that trident into the ground and send you all to hell!!

----------


## Niya

> I think if an MD saw this, they'd put all of us in the Looney bin(going british again)


You cant put something in a bin twice.

----------


## Niya

Anyone suggests that I'm looney....and I swear to your modern gods I'll use my trident!!!

----------


## Niya

WHO WANTS SOME!!!!!!x

----------


## Niya

COME GET SOME!!!!!!!x

----------


## Niya

SHAKE IT BABY!!!!x

----------


## Niya

I'LL RIP YOUR HEAD OFF AND **** DOWN YOUR NECK!!!!!x

----------


## Niya

GROOVY!!!!x

----------


## Niya

WANNA DANCE!!!x

----------


## Niya

I GOT BALLS OF STEEL!!!!x

----------


## dday9

Tehe, he said ****.

----------


## dday9

Mine are flesh. Not nearly as cool.

----------


## Niya

lol didn't you have a childhood ? Those are Duke Nukem quotes:-

*[WARNING NSFW]*

----------


## dday9

Well I'm off to Hotsprings, Arkansas for the extended weekend.

----------


## dday9

Hopefully the spring will be warm and the girls even hotter.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hopefully you will require more than one hand to count their teeth.

----------


## Niya

rofl....

----------


## Pc Monk

ever being tired of who you are!? programming all day long for some sh*ty price and sometimes even the customer turns out to be a do*che telling you : No! this wasn't what i meant... i mean what can you have as a programmer ? a normal life ! sometimes you want more! a big move ! like robbing an armored vehicle ! or start selling drugs anything better than this!

----------


## Niya

That's some rant there....

----------


## Pc Monk

even if its rant , its true and and you know it, admit it
its just like the Pressed movie , if you didnt watch i recommend you do go and download it

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So....your relief from work is....crime? You can't think of any other kinds of 'big moves'?

----------


## Niya

Crime is not a bad move. Huge risk but huge payoff. If you're willing to devote half your lifespan to prison then I say go for it.

----------


## dunfiddlin

> Huge risk but huge payoff.


Hmm! The proceeds of crime are greatly exaggerated! The vast majority of criminals barely make the minimum wage. Even if they ain't caught they ain't living it up. As illustrated in Freakonomics, you might avoid jail but you can't avoid economic reality!

----------


## Niya

Well, I'm not talking about ***** crimes like selling weed. I'm talking hardcore crime like bank robberies or running a small drug cartel.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The latter is a high risk/high reward proposition. The former....is a fine example of what dunfiddlin was talking about. Bank robbery rarely nets all that much for the risk involved.

There are any number of reports on this. Here's one from the top of the stack:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1592734.html

----------


## Pc Monk

> So....your relief from work is....crime? You can't think of any other kinds of 'big moves'?


crime ? good and bad ..angel and evil these are just some definition that you learned when u were a kid..what if our parents told us stealing is a good thing or when u say a bad word they say keep saying it,wouldnt it change the definition ?
why always those people that do good things are the genius people , some people are genius at doing bad things! its just like white hat hackers and black hat hackers!
what do u think of big moves ? sitting on ur chair writing codes and get money!! i've being do it for some years , vb6,c++, and now php , it cant make u rich! a normal life like everyone but dont u wanna be different!?
*Everything is just a beginning of something bigger*

----------


## Nightwalker83

> Other memes!!


What would VB6, vb.NET and C# come up with?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> crime ? good and bad ..angel and evil these are just some definition that you learned when u were a kid..what if our parents told us stealing is a good thing or when u say a bad word they say keep saying it,wouldnt it change the definition ?
> why always those people that do good things are the genius people , some people are genius at doing bad things! its just like white hat hackers and black hat hackers!
> what do u think of big moves ? sitting on ur chair writing codes and get money!! i've being do it for some years , vb6,c++, and now php , it cant make u rich! a normal life like everyone but dont u wanna be different!?
> *Everything is just a beginning of something bigger*


Frankly, I've never had a problem being different.

----------


## Niya

> What would VB6, vb.NET and C# come up with?


What do you mean ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> crime ? good and bad ..angel and evil these are just some definition that you learned when u were a kid..what if our parents told us stealing is a good thing or when u say a bad word they say keep saying it,wouldnt it change the definition ?
> why always those people that do good things are the genius people , some people are genius at doing bad things! its just like white hat hackers and black hat hackers!
> what do u think of big moves ? sitting on ur chair writing codes and get money!! i've being do it for some years , vb6,c++, and now php , it cant make u rich! a normal life like everyone but dont u wanna be different!?
> *Everything is just a beginning of something bigger*


Crime generally means hurting someone. As a general rule, we didn't need to learn that was wrong. Fairness appears to be written into our genes.

----------


## Pc Monk

> Crime generally means hurting someone. As a general rule, we didn't need to learn that was wrong. Fairness appears to be written into our genes.


i hoped someone would say that...
Crime generally means hurting someone , i agree , but what is a crime ? example :  selling drugs ? thats not a crime , you are not forcing anyone to use it , they come to you
but we did learn ! No ?
when you were a baby i'm sure you hit your parents once or twice you didnt know it was a bad thing but since you couldnt understand a word , they tell you its wrong(bad) by pulling their eyebrows together and such a things..but how does that work ? well when the expression on their face is anger you'll get scared! so you know that was a wrong move cause u get scared and you wont do it again! But what if they laughed ? you would thought it as a good thing and you would do it again because its not scaring you anymore it makes you laugh at their laugh ( back when u were a baby) after that when u grow up you start to understand the world that you in , alphabets etc...

this is how you know now what is bad and what is not.. but think of it, what if they Taught you the other way ? 
hope u agree with me now that these are just things that you started to learn since you was born. :Duck:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> What do you mean ?


I mean what would that character in the picture say if the pare were written in VB6, vb.NET or C#.

----------


## Niya

Oh, well I don't know. That image wasn't made by me.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> Oh, well I don't know. That image wasn't made by me.


Ah ok!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> i hoped someone would say that...
> Crime generally means hurting someone , i agree , but what is a crime ? example :  selling drugs ? thats not a crime , you are not forcing anyone to use it , they come to you


Well, technically, it IS a crime, but I generally agree with you. As long as there is demand, there will be somebody meeting that demand. I don't have any particular problem with people selling drugs. I don't see that as being much of a crime, and I don't see it as some kind of shortcut to riches, or as being superior to coding. If I wanted to be in sales, I'd be in sales. If the chance of going to jail, or being whacked by a competitor is what turns you on with drugs, that's just a variation on the adrenaline junky. I'm not into that, either.







> this is how you know now what is bad and what is not.. but think of it, what if they Taught you the other way ? 
> hope u agree with me now that these are just things that you started to learn since you was born.



Actually, I do not. While there is a certain amount of learning going on, the basic concept is not so much right and wrong as fair and not fair, which is a concept that appears to be genetic. Even Chimps can demonstrate that they understand the concept of what is and is not fair. Is that learned? Probably not if we, and our closest cousins, share this trait. We can learn empathy without going through the process that you described, as well. After all, that only requires concepts of self and other. If X hurts us, then we can decide not to do X to some other simply because we care about some other, not because we tried it and it made them angry. I would say that most compassionate people do this all the time. People even feel bad about hurting their cars, and other inanimate objects. They certainly didn't learn THAT response by whacking the car and watching the reaction.

----------


## dunfiddlin

> selling drugs ? thats not a crime , you are not forcing anyone to use it , they come to you


No it's not *a* crime. It's round about 10 of them! And that's just for starters! You clearly don't know much about drugs or the drug trade if you really believe that nobody is hurt, that people 'volunteer' to be hurt in this way, and that dealers sit passively waiting for someone to happen have the notion to buy something like a costume jewelry store! Not only do dealers adopt aggressive marketing campaigns, they do so with just one goal. To get you addicted. I really do recommend that you read the Freakonomics chapter on drug dealing, y the way, if you also think that it's a trade where you can start at the top, your bosses won't be anything other than sweet charmers with vast people skills, and the customers are just falling over themselves to be courteous, honest, and undemanding!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> by the way, if you also think that it's a trade where you can start at the top, your bosses won't be anything other than sweet charmers with vast people skills, and the customers are just falling over themselves to be courteous, honest, and undemanding!


That pretty much sums up the issue crime or not. There isn't ANY business where that is true, and dealing drugs is just a particularly stark example. It seems like the change desired was "be vastly wealthy without doing any particular work". Crime was offered up simply because it looked like a path to being wealthy without putting in much effort, or something. Frankly, I think the only alternative is inheritance, not crime.

----------


## Niya

> Frankly, I think the only alternative is inheritance, not crime.


Ah, forget drug dealing. Fraud is a crime that pays a lot for relatively little effort. Allen Stanford and Bernie Madoff come to mind. Maybe someone out has figured out a way to defraud their way into an inheritance.

----------


## Niya

CITIES!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

ATLANTIS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

KIDA OF ATLANTIS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

MOAR ATLANTIS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

MOAR KIDA!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

I fell behind in the post race because of labor day.

----------


## dday9

I went up to Hot Springs... it was fun! Nice and cool.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, I got a little something extra on some produce. Labor day was not much fun for me.

----------


## dday9

You didn't go hiking or camping?

----------


## dday9

That's generally what I do, go camping, fishing, and BBQ.

----------


## dday9

My dad brought me on an expense free trip up to Arkansas though, so I figured camping can wait ;]

----------


## Niya

> I fell behind in the post race because of labor day.


Well you got some catching up to do my friend and even more so today!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya

Go for it kid!!!

----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya

A close race this is gonna be!!!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Apparently I can't do .svg files. Instead I'll just post the link.

----------


## dday9

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...Colts_logo.svg

----------


## dday9

Shoot I lost track...

----------


## dday9

I don't wanna play anymore :[

----------


## dday9

Images are too hard.

----------


## dday9

I will just type...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You didn't go hiking or camping?


I wasn't going anywhere. Or perhaps I was trying NOT to go anywhere.

It wasnt' a good weekend.

----------


## dday9

> I wasn't going anywhere. Or perhaps I was trying NOT to go anywhere.
> 
> It wasnt' a good weekend.


At least you have this weekend to look forward to, God willing.

----------


## Niya

> Images are too hard.





> I will just type...


Funny. I think typing is harder.

----------


## Niya

Mostly because of the 30 second waits.

----------


## dday9

Wait wait bo bait banana nana fo fait me my mo mait wait.

----------


## dunfiddlin

> KIDA OF ATLANTIS!!!


Ain't they got mirrors? How hard is it to get eyeshadow somewhere close to your eyelid, for Pete's sake?

----------


## dday9

> Ain't they got mirrors? How hard is it to get eyeshadow somewhere close to your eyelid, for Pete's sake?


And who in the Hell is Pete?!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I always assumed it was a reference to St. Peter, though exactly why he would be referenced was something I never understoody.

----------


## Niya

> Ain't they got mirrors? How hard is it to get eyeshadow somewhere close to your eyelid, for Pete's sake?


 :Ehh:

----------


## dunfiddlin

> I always assumed it was a reference to St. Peter, though exactly why he would be referenced was something I never understoody.


If the reference is to the Saint then it's generally assumed that it's because it's a euphemistic step down from Christ's sake which is one of the myriad oaths that Christians (who are supposed to let their Yea be Yea and their Nay be Nay!) are responsible for introducing to the language. It may also be a conflation with pietas the Latin root of both pity and piety (used synononomously for many centuries).




> And who in the Hell is Pete?!


As you can see ... wrong place!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You may be onto something with the comment about pity and piety. After all, the phrase is as often Pity's Sake as Pete's Sake. So, perhaps pity/piety came first, which makes more sense, since then the phrase has meaning without refering to some semi-random guy.

----------


## dday9

The post race has given me a deeper insight to life. I feel as though it gives me a richer meaning of life.

Now where is my CM?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Content Management?

----------


## Niya

SISTERS OF THE MOON!

----------


## Niya

MOAR CITIES!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

BLACK CAT!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

WARSHIPS!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

CONCUBINE!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

PSYLOCKE!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

INQUE !!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

SELENE!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Hurray! We're back up again.

----------


## dunfiddlin

Oh ... goody!  :Frown:

----------


## dday9

:Cool:

----------


## dday9

Dim _cool_ As Boolean = True

MessageBox.Show("David Day is cool = " & _cool_.ToString)

----------


## Niya

MOAR!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Where in the "h" "e" double hockey sticks do you find all these pikatures?

----------


## Niya

Deviant Art.

----------


## Niya

Ooo...You're about to pass Kedaman!!

----------


## dday9

I am?!

----------


## dday9

I will just start typing.

----------


## dday9

Whatever pops into my head!

----------


## dday9

Haha! He's gotta here!

----------


## Niya

Go for it!!! You have a lot of catching up to do  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

But I'm Tired!

----------


## dday9

I've been walkin' all day

----------


## dday9

That don't confront me

----------


## dday9

long as I get my money next Friday

----------


## dday9

Now next Friday come I didn't have the rent

----------


## dday9

and out the door I went

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer.

----------


## Niya

Is that a recipe ?

----------


## Niya

for getting stoned ?

----------


## Niya

LEGEND OF THE CRYPTIDS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Bonker Gudd

What's with the horns?

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> What's with the horns?


She's just horny  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

Du dum crash!

----------


## dunfiddlin

> Du dum crash!


Fell off the drum stool again, huh?

----------


## dday9

> Fell off the drum stool again, huh?


Fell off the stool and landed in some too :/

----------


## Niya

MOAR DRAGONS!!!

----------


## Niya

MOAR LEGEND OF THE CRYPTIDS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Boobies!

----------


## dday9

Man's best friend :]

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

I like in the pictures when they're bigger then the woman's head.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> Boobies!





> Man's best friend :]





> I like in the pictures when they're bigger then the woman's head.


Can't go wrong with boobies!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Some really painful looking attire, but certainly they are using weapons of mass distraction.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> Some really painful looking attire, but certainly they are using weapons of mass distraction.


Pain and pleasure is separated by a thin paper wall  :Wink: 

Mass distraction....clever.

----------


## dunfiddlin

> Some really painful looking attire, but certainly they are using weapons of mass distraction.


Don't these girls understand how vulnerable they are to shower of itching powder. They wouldn't last five minutes in the real world!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Niya

----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Shaggy Hiker

----------


## dday9

.paul.

----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

JMcIlhinney

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

Off614-

----------


## Niya

> Don't these girls understand how vulnerable they are to shower of itching powder. They wouldn't last five minutes in the real world!


I'm glad they don't  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

(o)(o)
   C
(____)

----------


## dday9

(o)(o)
..)o(..
\____/

----------


## dday9

```
=== ===
  o   _
     >
\______
```

-short-

----------


## dday9

This thread was down for to long :[

----------


## dunfiddlin

Longing often brings one down!

----------


## Niya

MOAR CRYPTIDS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

MOAR MERMAIDS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

MOAR JADE!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

By the way Niya, thank God you told us about don't event reply .com. That **** is hilarious! My wife doesn't care for it to much though :P

----------


## Niya

Glad you liked it  :Smilie: 

Your wife is a human female....they're usually a little too high strung  :Frown:

----------


## dday9

She is, but she does fix me a pb and j sandwich after we finish our maritals.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Those costumes are completely improbable. Nobody would wear a mask like that for long and also do vigorous exercise. I tried it once while sanding down a room. Totally impractical.

----------


## Niya

> She is, but she does fix me a pb and j sandwich after we finish our maritals.


Well she is definitely a keeper  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niya

> Those costumes are completely improbable. Nobody would wear a mask like that for long and also do vigorous exercise. I tried it once while sanding down a room. Totally impractical.


She never complains when I player as her in UMK3  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

By the way, I'm working on my own reply back. I'm going to post them here.

----------


## dday9

My ad was about me looking for some freelance software development on CL.

----------


## dday9

He replied:




> Hi I noticed you're looking for a job. I'm currently offering a job in advertisement. Email me back if you're interested.

----------


## dday9

I replied:




> Hi I just got your email about the ad job. I'm definitely interested, just email me back.

----------


## dday9

He sent me:



> Thanks for your response. It is very easy and simple, no application
> fees required, this is how it works; the basic premise of the "paid to
> drive concept" Rockstar Energy Drink" seeks people, regular citizens,
> professional drivers, and all car owners above eighteen(18) years old,
> to go about their normal routine as they usually do, only with an
> advertisement for "Rock star Energy Drink" plastered on their cars.
> The advertisements are typically vinyl decals, also known as "auto
> wraps" that almost seem to be painted on the vehicle, and which will
> cover some portion of your car's exterior surface.
> ...


At 2:39 in the Am I might add...

----------


## dday9

I sent back:




> This sounds great!
> 
> Full Name: Billey Fontenot
> Age: 22
> Occupation: Unemployed
> Make of car/year: 1989 ford bronco ii
> Address NOT PO Box): 1302 Church St
> City: Houma
> State: LA
> ...

----------


## dday9

Now I'm just awaiting a reply.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's pretty good. 

I wonder if I could get in on that. I'd sign up for a month, then park my car in my garage and go hiking for a month. That would work for almost everybody. I'd get the money, I wouldn't be bothered by having an unsightly car, it wouldn't bother my normal routine, and the advertisers still wouldn't be able to document whether or not the advertising increased sales. Everybody wins.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> She never complains when I player as her in UMK3


I didn't really need to know that. In fact, of all the things I could know....that is just one of them....and I really didn't need it to be.

----------


## dunfiddlin

> She never complains when I player as her in UMK3


What are you doing at Uniwersytet Mikołaja Kopernika?

----------


## Niya

> What are you doing at Uniwersytet Mikołaja Kopernika?


My brain just threw an exception trying to parse that. Could you correct this for my gray matter compiler ?

----------


## Niya

Ok, I just tweaked the compiler and it made a little sense. *U*niwersytet _M_ikołaja *K*opernika......That's not what I mean by UMK...

----------


## Niya

This is Jade in UMK3:-

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now I know what UMK stands for in two different ways. Before that last post, I didn't know what it stood for in any way.

----------


## Niya

It stands for Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3......Did you even have a childhood ?  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There weren't very many video games around back then. I got to play Pong when I visited my Aunt's house. I also had a Vectrex system (line vector graphics, hence the name). The 486 came out after I had graduated from college, though the chip cost $6000 at the time, so I bought a 286 for grad school. Interestingly, I see on Wikipedia that the first version of Mortal Kombat came out in 1992, which is the year I got my Master's. So....I guess the answer is probably no.

----------


## Niya

I forgot that you're an old man. They still used vacuum tubes in your childhood  :Wink:  Don't think MK could run on a vacuum tube CPU  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, that's kind of true. When I was growing up, we had an old Heathkit radio that my father had put together. It did have vacuum tubes, which was kind of interesting, as they would be glowing. These days, we do that with LED's, but back then, the electronics themselves glowed.

----------


## szlamany

When I was young our TV's and hi-fi's were all tubes.  I can remember the "TV repair man" showing up with a suitcase full of tubes to fix things...

That was half-a-century ago...

----------


## Niya

Must have been pretty cool. In those days that would have been cutting edge.

----------


## Niya

> When I was young our TV's and hi-fi's were all tubes.  I can remember the "TV repair man" showing up with a suitcase full of tubes to fix things...
> 
> That was half-a-century ago...


My my you guys are ancient...I feel so....so....so young!

----------


## szlamany

> Must have been pretty cool. In those days that would have been cutting edge.


Yes - that is true - the tubes were made of glass...

----------


## szlamany

> My my you guys are ancient...I feel so....so....so young!


I still take the stairs two at a time - age is all in the mind...

----------


## Niya

> I still take the stairs two at a time - age is all in the mind...


Only two ? You are old  :Big Grin:

----------


## szlamany

Well - one of my 12 year old boys - they do football now - raced me recently and he did win.  That was a first  :Smilie:

----------


## Niya

Well he is 12.....that's practically a grown man  :Smilie:

----------


## szlamany

They sure think so...

They both want iPhones - I've already got 4 devices on my Verizon account - when does the "bulk discount plan" take effect???????????

----------


## Niya

They want iPhones ? Didn't you ground them for a month for such disrespectful blasphemy ? How dare they not ask for a Windows Phone! Don't they know their daddy is writes code in VB.Net and not Objective-C!  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's their objective, see?

----------


## Niya

Clever pun  :LOL:

----------


## Niya

Did you go to a pun school ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think it's genetic, actually. My sister even has a button that states: "I have a punning clan!"

----------


## Niya

A punning sister ? So you mean there's a Shaggy Hikess ? Two of you are just too much! One of you is more than enough  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

She occasionally comes around here, too, though not for a few years I would say. She actually worked for MS in the VB division, though that was many years ago by now.

----------


## Niya

Oh...she's a coder too ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Retired. I doubt she's written anything in a decade (well, not code anyways, though she does write), though I haven't asked. She was more of a translation manager. I never fully understood it, as she didn't do the actual translation (they used native speakers for that), but she oversaw translation, and had systems that would boot into half a dozen different languages in her office. I only speak English, so it was all greek to me.

----------


## dday9

Hey y'all I'm in Vegas! That's why I ain't been on, just lettin y'all know.

----------


## szlamany

It's supposed to stay in Vegas - wait till the front desk finds out...

----------


## FunkyDexter

> So you mean there's a Shaggy Hikess ?


Does she sport the same magnificent facial hair?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fortunately not.

----------


## Niya

33---------

----------


## Niya

34-----------

----------


## Niya

Oh God this is hard without pics!!!

----------


## Niya

Err!!

----------


## Niya

On Error Resume Next ?

----------


## Niya

Next!!!

----------


## Niya

Groovy!!!

----------


## Niya

Pazuzu!!!

----------


## Niya

Zeus!!

----------


## Niya

Maim Them!!!

----------


## Niya

What crazyness am I saying!!!

----------


## Niya

I just realized....I'm totally nuts!!!!

----------


## Niya

I'm 1 fry short of a......how does that go again ?

----------


## Niya

Ah man.....You mean I'm senile too!!!!

----------


## Niya

Oh well.....

----------


## dday9

That guy is crazy.

----------


## dday9

Can you repeat that?

----------


## dday9

Uh oh, Dday9 is too.

----------


## dday9

He also came back from Vegas!

----------


## Niya

Vegas!!! Gamble much ?

----------


## dday9

Not really I lost $35 altogether. My wife's grandmother gambled $800, but won $1800 on one pull.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Whenever I hear of people coming back from Vegas, they tend to only mention winnings. In fact, if everybody who reported winnings was being completely honest then Vegas would have been bankrupt decades ago. Somebody has to be losing. There's a guy in the office who goes there a few times a year. Based on his reported net take, there isn't much point in him having any other occupation.

I was on a cruise one time with a gal who won a bundle. It was considerably more than the cost of the cruise plus air fare plus extras. Of course, she was just one out of hundreds, and may have been the only one. As for the rest...the house is probably still standing just fine.

Last time I went to vegas, I won big, too: Half a dozen t-shirts, some other toys, and a $500 phone. Of course, that was a developers conference rather than gambling. Some pretty fine pizza was had, too (pretty fine = edible + free + abundant).

----------


## dday9

I had a blast, we took the limo ride around town and saw all the sites. We also saw Sir Elton John in concert as well as Criss Angel Cirque du Soleil. I didn't really care for Criss Angel to much, even though I loved his TV show. I also took the Bodies exhibit at the Luxor and absolutely loved it! The best part of the whole vacation though... I got to sleep. Not just sleep, but sleep without being bothered.

----------


## Niya

> ....The best part of the whole vacation though... I got to sleep. Not just sleep, but sleep without being bothered.


So that's why Post Race has been lonely  :Frown:

----------


## dday9

I imagine it has been. We're only on post number 51,757 and we hit the 50k mark a good while back!

----------


## dday9

Oh wow, you've long passed me up! I'm about 300 post behind.

----------


## Niya

Yea slow poke! I'm on fire!!!

----------


## dday9

Burning angel!

----------


## dday9

Coder on fire!

----------


## dday9

Fire on coder!

----------


## dday9

Alt + S to quick reply. Sometimes I'll accidentally add an s to the end of my sentences.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Mais look at dem tetons!

----------


## Niya

They're on fire!!!!

----------


## Niya

Like me!!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ya know, if I saw something like picture 51765, I'd be worried about all the sushi I have eaten.

----------


## dday9

Wasn't your memo under your name at one time Burning or Flaming member or something like that?

----------


## Niya

"Burning Member"

When I had the green fire animated avatar.

----------


## Niya

> Ya know, if I saw something like picture 51765, I'd be worried about all the sushi I have eaten.


lol....what goes around and all  :Wink:

----------


## Niya

> "Burning Member"
> 
> When I had the green fire animated avatar.


And before that I had a running cheetah with the tag "Hungry Member"

----------


## Niya

I changed from that one because the cheetah would stop animating after a few cycles. Something was probably wrong with that GIF. You'd be surprised how hard it is to find an animated GIF that would work properly as an avatar. I must have tried a dozen and only this one and the green flame worked well.

----------


## dday9

I like GIF's they're unique.

----------


## dday9

Unique New York

----------


## dday9

I just found my old band from when I was in High School

https://myspace.com/shuffyday

The band name: Sons of Sam
Our Album Demo Name: Catastrophe

I think we had three original songs: Catastrophe, Scums of Society, and one other one that I forgot and don't think we ever "recorded" it.

----------


## dday9

I was the drummer and really the only one that got us gigs. I remember we "recorded" all those songs on a crappy video recorder and just stripped out the sound. I did have a ton of fun playing though.

----------


## dday9

I would shoot myself if I played punk rock ever again though.

----------


## dday9

Apparently some of my conversation got cut off in the previous page.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> lol....what goes around and all


The god of prawn. Defender of all the shellfish folks in the world.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You can understand the abs on the gal in 51766: When she does situps....she's moving more mass than most of us have to.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If I saw an angel like in 51767, I'd figure, "That's just not fair." After all, all roads lead to hell in that scenario (though some paths would be much more fun).

----------


## Niya

> If I saw an angel like in 51767, I'd figure, "That's just not fair." After all, all roads lead to hell in that scenario (though some paths would be much more fun).


Really ? So you wouldn't be hoping for a breeze to take that piece of cloth ? That would be my first thought  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niya

> You can understand the abs on the gal in 51766: When she does situps....she's moving more mass than most of us have to.


Such fitness ignites my carnal imagination!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Really ? So you wouldn't be hoping for a breeze to take that piece of cloth ? That would be my first thought


Well, it all depends on whether you buy into the puritanical side of christianity that would say such thoughts were sinful. I suppose that the better way to look at it would be to say that the puritanical view is stupid, and seeing such an angel would suggest that heaven would be a lot more desirable than it is otherwise depicted. The gates of heaven may just be red cloth.

----------


## szlamany

Everyone needs a little sin to confess...

----------


## dday9

I've undertaken the hardest game that I've yet to program. Pool or Billiards

----------


## dday9

I could really use some help from y'all too.

Here is the link to my help wanted:
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...e-of-Billiards

----------


## dday9

I'm excited because it's something more than brick breaker, pong, or checkers.

----------


## Niya

Interesting project. If I get some time in the coming days, I would take a look at it and see what we could do  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

That would be nice because I'm really unsure on how I'd like to set up the movement of all the balls and what have you.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It can be painful to calculate if the balls are moving too much.

----------


## szlamany

I wrote an air traffic controller game a while back - not on a PC (yes that long ago).

An async process would run a regular "time slice" that would move all the planes and relay all the info between planes to tower.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did it include a Zeno process? Each slice being half as long as the previous such that the planes never reached their destinations?

----------


## dday9

Nah, I think you're confusing the Zeno paradox with the Bermuda effect.

----------


## dday9

I just made my own website using HTML and CSS!

----------


## dday9

I'm pretty excited, you can find in in my signature as My Snippet Website

----------


## szlamany

So did you name your CSS style names with "what it does" or "where it goes"?

----------


## szlamany

Odd that I see FRIEND FUNCTION FILES_CREATED_BYDATE() in the HTML when I view the source of the page...

----------


## dday9

I need to clean the code up a bit, I noticed that I left some </p> tags in there that don't belong. I also noticed that the footer doesn't format properly in IE10 like it does in FireFox. For my CSS I used only one sheet to modify all the pages. It's such a small site that I didn't think that I needed one sheet per page. Where do you see the Friend... in the HTML? When I hit F12 in IE I don't see it at all, but then again for the code I'm using:



```
<pre><code>
'Code
</code></pre>
```

----------


## dday9

I figured out why my footer wasn't formatting properly, it was because I had compatibility view turned on in IE.

----------


## dday9

And now that I look at my HTML some more, I don't have any extra </p> tags in there. I don't know why IE is telling me that I do.

----------


## szlamany

I did a right-click on the page and did a VIEW SOURCE - from IE...

That stuff never would have made it into the HTML in the dev tool - as it was not of good format.

----------


## dday9

How so? Or how would you improve upon it?

----------


## szlamany

Was it your intent to send the VB functions into the HTML source?  I've never seen that - what does that do?

----------


## szlamany

Oh - I'm being stupid - that's what you intended on showing on the page!!

Oops - ignore me!!!

Sorry - backs out of the room quietly...

----------


## dday9

Lol, yeah I intended to show the vb.net code on the html page. So instead of using JavaScript to parse the vb.net code and show it like this:


vb.net Code:
Dim somecode As Integer = 1 + 2 - 9  (3 * 21)

----------


## szlamany

I was in the DEV TOOL - looking at the HTML and saw error messages about id's and such - wasn't even looking at the actual page as much!

Talk about not being able to see the forest for the trees!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I just realized that I missed a pun, but it's too late now.

----------


## dday9

I found a computer that my dad gave me the other day that had Win 98 with the most up to date .net framework installed on it was 1.1. Funny how PC's have since changed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I still have a 5.25" floppy drive around here somewhere. I don't think I have any discs for it, but I do have 3.5" discs, and a computer with a drive for them.

----------


## dday9

I imagine your house has a room that resembles a mad scientist laboratory with tons of computers, laptops, and drives scattered in a way that only you know where they are.

On a side note, I've never seen a 5.25" floppy before.

----------


## szlamany

Floppy would be the word to describe them - soft case...

----------


## dday9

Yeah, a lady in my office said that she use to be able to make them wave whenever she'd move them because they were so huge.

----------


## dday9

I'm working on an XNA pong game, this is what I have so far:



```
Option Strict On
Option Explicit On

Imports Microsoft.Xna.Framework
Imports Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Graphics
Public Class Form1

    Private grafix As GraphicsDevice
    Private effect As BasicEffect
    Private quit As Boolean = False
    Private player1 As Paddle
    Private player2 As Paddle
    Private ball() As Paddle

    'In XNA the flow is:
    'Initialize
    'Load Content
    'Update <> Draw - Repeat the process until finished
    'Unload

    'Initializes the graphics device
    'This is apart of the Initialize process
    Private Function InitializeGraphics(ByRef surface As PictureBox) As Boolean
        Try
            Dim pparam As New PresentationParameters
            pparam.DeviceWindowHandle = surface.Handle
            pparam.IsFullScreen = False

            Dim grafixAdapt As GraphicsAdapter = GraphicsAdapter.DefaultAdapter

            grafix = New GraphicsDevice(grafixAdapt, GraphicsProfile.HiDef, pparam)


            InitializeGraphics = True
        Catch ex As Exception
            InitializeGraphics = False
        End Try
    End Function

    'Initializes the basic effect
    'This is apart of the Initialize process
    Private Function InitializeEffect(ByVal graphics As GraphicsDevice) As Boolean
        effect = New BasicEffect(graphics)

        Try
            effect.VertexColorEnabled = True
            effect.Projection = Matrix.CreateOrthographicOffCenter(0, graphics.Viewport.Width, graphics.Viewport.Height, 0, 0, 1)

            InitializeEffect = True
        Catch ex As Exception
            InitializeEffect = False
        End Try
    End Function

    'Managed game loop set at 60FPS or it executes the code 16.6 times per millisecond
    'This is apart of the Update process
    Private Sub GameLoop()
        grafix.Clear(Color.White)
        effect.CurrentTechnique.Passes(0).Apply()

        Call Draw()

        grafix.Present()

        Call MovePaddle()
        If quit = False Then
            ExecuteAfterPause(CInt(16.6), New MethodInvoker(AddressOf GameLoop))
        End If
    End Sub

    'This draws the two players and the ball
    'This is apart of the Draw process
    Private Sub Draw()

        grafix.DrawUserPrimitives(PrimitiveType.LineList, player1.Primative, 0, 1)
        grafix.DrawUserPrimitives(PrimitiveType.LineList, player2.Primative, 0, 1)

    End Sub

    'This updates the location of the paddle
    'This is apart of the Update process
    Private Sub MovePaddle()
        player1.Y_Location = PointToClient(MousePosition).Y - CInt(player1.Length / 2)
        player2.Y_Location = player1.Y_Location

        player1.Primative = Set2dLine(player1.X_Location, player1.Y_Location, player1.Z_Location, player1.X_Location, player1.Y_Location + player1.Length, player1.Z_Location, player1.Color)
        player2.Primative = Set2dLine(player2.X_Location, player2.Y_Location, player2.Z_Location, player2.X_Location, player2.Y_Location + player2.Length, player2.Z_Location, player2.Color)
    End Sub

    'This starts a new game
    'This is apart of the load process
    Private Sub NewGame()
        player1 = New Paddle
        player2 = New Paddle

        With player1
            .Color = Color.Black
            .Length = 50
            .X_Location = 5
            .Y_Location = CInt(pb_surface.Height / 2) - CInt(.Length / 2)
            .Z_Location = 0
            .Primative = Set2dLine(.X_Location, .Y_Location, .Z_Location, .X_Location, .Y_Location + .Length, .Z_Location, .Color)
        End With

        With player2
            .Color = player1.Color
            .Length = player1.Length
            .X_Location = pb_surface.Width - player1.X_Location
            .Y_Location = player1.Y_Location
            .Z_Location = player1.Z_Location
            .Primative = Set2dLine(.X_Location, .Y_Location, .Z_Location, .X_Location, .Y_Location + .Length, .Z_Location, .Color)
        End With

    End Sub

    'This function simply draws a line
    Private Function Set2dLine(ByVal x1 As Integer, ByVal y1 As Integer, ByVal z1 As Integer, _
                                 ByVal x2 As Integer, ByVal y2 As Integer, ByVal z2 As Integer, _
                                 ByVal color As Color) As VertexPositionColor()
        Dim vertices1, vertices2 As New VertexPositionColor

        vertices1.Position = New Vector3(x1, y1, z1)
        vertices1.Color = color
        vertices2.Position = New Vector3(x2, y2, z2)
        vertices2.Color = color

        Return {vertices1, vertices2}
    End Function

    Private Sub Form1_Load(sender As System.Object, e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
        If InitializeGraphics(pb_surface) AndAlso InitializeEffect(grafix) Then
            Call NewGame()

            Call GameLoop()
        End If
    End Sub
End Class

Public Class Paddle

    Private x As Integer
    Public Property X_Location() As Integer
        Get
            Return x
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As Integer)
            x = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Private y As Integer
    Public Property Y_Location() As Integer
        Get
            Return y
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As Integer)
            y = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Private z As Integer
    Public Property Z_Location() As Integer
        Get
            Return z
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As Integer)
            z = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Private _len As Integer
    Public Property Length() As Integer
        Get
            Return _len
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As Integer)
            _len = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Private _color As Color
    Public Property Color() As Color
        Get
            Return _color
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As Color)
            _color = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Public Property Primative As VertexPositionColor()

End Class
```

I'm pretty proud because I use a managed game loop and I don't use any bitmaps. So when it's all said an done it will actually compile on a Xbox 360 as well as a Windows Phone. Tomorrow I'm going to start on the logic to move the ball as well as the AI for the cpu player.

----------


## dday9

I need to figure out how to handle getting rid of all the components when the user 'x' out of the game though.

----------


## szlamany

> Yeah, a lady in my office said that she use to be able to make them wave whenever she'd move them because they were so huge.


You got me wondering what this lady looks like...

Moar mermaids??

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*Beaver*

----------


## Niya

> You got me wondering what this lady looks like...
> 
> Moar mermaids??


MOAR MERMAIDS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

I've submitted three new things in the past day and a half, I've been busy!

----------


## dday9

Oh and I've also started my website on Monday too.

----------


## dday9

Jeez Louise

----------


## dday9

print ("I'm learning Python now!")

----------


## dday9

Well I feel proud of myself. In about a day I taught myself the basics of Python. I got down: declaring variables, getting input, displaying output, setting up my own functions, setting up classes, and basic IO functions.

----------


## dday9

python Code:
class person:
    name = ""
    age = 0
    height_feet = 0
    height_inches = 0
    weight = 0
 david = person
david.name = "David"
david.age = 22
david.height_feet = 5
david.height_inches = 10
david.weight = 165
 print ("Name      : " + david.name)
print ("Age       : " + str(david.age))
print ("Height(ft): " + str(david.height_feet))
print ("Height(in): " + str(david.height_inches))
print ("Weight    : " + str(david.weight))

----------


## szlamany

So - I take in the BLANK line is a CODE-BLOCK delimiter - right?

----------


## dday9

Nope, the interpreter ignores the blank line. The CODE-BLOCK delimiter is the indentation in the class. The same can be said for the loops:

python Code:
i = 0
while i < 9
    i += 1
    print (str(i))

----------


## szlamany

Ok - that's cool - simple enough...

I knew it had to be "something" that made that CLASS definition END...

----------


## dday9

Yeah, it kind of confused me because in Visual Basic you have End and then Sub/Function/Class/Module/Etc. and in C# you wrap code in {} so I was kind of confused at first.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still better than a semicolon.

----------


## szlamany

u dis'in proper SQL?

----------


## dday9

> Still better than a semicolon.


100% agree!

----------


## szlamany

I've done so much C++ and JavaScript in the past two years that the semi-colon is a natural for me now!

----------


## Niya

> I've done so much C++ and JavaScript in the past two years that the semi-colon is a natural for me now!


God help you. Imma pray for you my child  :Wink:

----------


## Niya

> Well I feel proud of myself. In about a day I taught myself the basics of Python. I got down: declaring variables, getting input, displaying output, setting up my own functions, setting up classes, and basic IO functions.


Just in time.....A guy over here is asking for help converting Python code to VB code.

----------


## dday9

I went ahead and posted an answer.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've done so much C++ that I only have half a colon.

Fortunately, that isn't true, but there ought to be a joke in there somewhere.

----------


## Niya

MEMES!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

AKA Bros b4 Hoes!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ketchup probably is a jam.

----------


## Niya

> Ketchup probably is a jam.


Blasphemy!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's a vegetable, though, since Reagan declared it as such.

----------


## Niya

Reagan is never wrong so this should not be further debated!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Niya

Now, if only Reagan could declare me a multimillionaire, that would be sweet.

----------


## dday9

I know Reagan, she had a crush on me in elementary school. That is, until she saw that I wasn't a jock and a little dork.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nancy was going for elementary school boys??!?!?!?!?!!!!

----------


## dday9

Just say no.

----------


## Niya

No means yes.

----------


## dday9

Yes means anal.

----------


## dday9

Lol, my brother in law says that one a lot.

----------


## dday9

Shaggy, have you checked out my 'Draw Primitives' xna tutorial yet? I'm pretty proud of it, and I think that you're the only one on this forum that would actually understand the difficulty I had figuring out how to draw the primitives.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, I haven't, but not only will I probably be looking pretty soon, I'll probably be using it. Thanks for mentioning it. I have some primitives that I will have to be drawing in the next few months, and that may help me.

----------


## dday9

Basically the whole process behind it is that there is no such thing as a 2d primitive, only 3d primitives that look 2d.

----------


## dday9

Actually I just did a little test using GDI+ and XNA. Drawing 1000 black lines horizontally and 500 white lines vertically(whenever I looped I did 0 to 999 step 2) and one green ellipse in the middle. GDI+ took 749 milliseconds while XNA took 40.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Basically the whole process behind it is that there is no such thing as a 2d primitive, only 3d primitives that look 2d.


How very primitive.

----------


## dday9

Oooh Oooh Aah.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

If anyone can compile Python, this is what I've come up with after only a few days of working with Python:


```
import datetime

#The customer and policy class
class customer:
	last = ""
	first = ""
	dob = datetime.MINYEAR
	address = ""
	city = ""
	state = ""
	zip = 0
	policies = []
	
class policy:
	holder = customer
	number = 0
	location = ""
	city = ""
	state = ""
	zip = 0
	premium = 0
	effective = datetime.MINYEAR
	expiration = datetime.MAXYEAR


#These are the main menus
def main_menu():
	print ("Main - Menu")
	print ("___________")
	print ("Search -  1")
	print ("Add    -  2")
	print ("Remove -  3")
	print ()
	return int(input())

def search_menu():
	print ("Search   -    Menu")
	print ("__________________")
	print ("Last Name     -  1")
	print ("Policy Number -  2")
	print ("Main Menu     -  3")
	print ()
	return int(input())

def add_menu():
	print ("Add    -    Menu")
	print ("________________")
	print ("Add Customer - 1")
	print ("Add Policy   - 2")
	print ("Main Menu    - 3")
	print ()
	return int(input())

def remove_menu():
	print ("Remove   -   Menu")
	print ("_________________")
	print ("Last Name     - 1")
	print ("Policy Number - 2")
	print ("Main Menu     - 3")
	print ()
	return int(input())


#These are the sub menus

#Search Sub Menu(s)
def sub_search_name():
	#Search by last name
	print ("Please enter the last name. To return to the search menu, enter 'return'")
	name = input()
	if name == "return":
		return None
	else:
		return name

def sub_search_number():
	#Search by policy number
	print ("Please enter the policy number. To return to the search menu, enter 'return'")
	policy = input()	
	if policy == "return":
		return None
	else:
		return int(policy)

#Add Sub Menu(s)

def sub_add_customer():
	#Add Customer
	foo_customer = customer
	print ("If at any point you wish to cancel, enter in 'return'")
	questions = ["Please enter in the new customer's last name: ",
	"Please enter in the new customer's first name: ",
	"Please enter in the new customer's date of birth: ",
	"Please enter in the new customer's address: ",
	"Please enter in the new customer's city: ",
	"Please enter in the new customer's state: ",
	"Please enter in the new customer's zip: ",]
	answers = []

	for foo_question in questions:
		foo_answer = input(foo_question)
		if foo_answer in ["return", ""]:
			return None
		else:
			answers.append(foo_answer)

	foo_customer.last, foo_customer.first, foo_customer.dob, foo_customer.address, foo_customer.city, foo_customer.state, foo_customer.zip = answers

	print ()
	print (foo_customer.first + " " + foo_customer.last)
	print (str(foo_customer.dob))
	print (foo_customer.address)
	print (foo_customer.city + " " + foo_customer.state + " " + foo_customer.zip)
	print ()
		
	print("Are you sure you want to add this customer? y = yes or n = no")
	
	i = False
	while i == False:
		confirm = input()
		if confirm == "n":
			i = True
			return None
		elif confirm == "y":
			i = True
			return foo_customer
		else:
			print ("Invalid input.")
	
def sub_add_policy():
	#Add Policy
	foo_policy = policy
	print ("If at any point you wish to cancel, enter in 'return'")
	questions = ["Please enter in the new policy number: ",
	"Please enter in the new policy's physical address: ",
	"Please enter in the new policy's physical city: ",
	"Please enter in the new policy's physical state: ",
	"Please enter in the new policy's physical zip: ",
	"Please enter in the new policy's premium: ",
	"Please enter in the new policy's effective date: ",
	"Please enter in the new policy's expiration date: ",
	]
	answers = []

	for foo_question in questions:
		foo_answer = input(foo_question)
		if foo_answer in ["return", ""]:
			return None
		else:
			answers.append(foo_answer)

	
	foo_policy.number, foo_policy.location, foo_policy.city, foo_policy.state, foo_policy.zip, foo_policy.premium, foo_policy.effective, foo_policy.expiration = answers
	
	print ()
	print (foo_policy.number)
	print (foo_policy.location + " " + foo_policy.state + " " + foo_policy.zip)
	print (foo_policy.premium)
	print (str(foo_policy.effective))
	print (str(foo_policy.expiration))
	print ()
		
	print("Are you sure you want to add this policy? y = yes or n = no")
	
	i = False
	while i == False:
		confirm = input()
		if confirm == "n":
			i = True
			return None
		elif confirm == "y":
			i = True
			return foo_policy
		else:
			print ("Invalid input.")
	
#Remove Sub Menu(s)
def sub_remove_name():
	#Search by last name
	print ("Please enter the last name. To return to the remove menu, enter 'return'")
	name = input()
	if name == "return":
		return None
	else:
		return name

def sub_remove_number():
	#Search by policy number
	print ("Please enter the policy number. To return to the remove menu, enter 'return'")
	policy = input()	
	if policy == "return":
		return None
	else:
		return int(policy)
		
	
#The main boolean should always be true until
#The program closes
main = True

#These booleans will determine which main menu will be shown
main_bool = False
search_bool = True
add_bool = True
remove_bool = True

while main == True:

	if main_bool == False:
		
		#Main Menu - Main
		while main_bool == False:
			main_int = main_menu()

			if main_int == 1:
				#Go to: Main Menu - Search
				search_bool = False
				main_bool = True
			elif main_int == 2:
				#Go to: Main Menu - Add
				add_bool = False
				main_bool = True
			elif main_int == 3:
				#Go to: Main Menu - Remove
				remove_bool = False
				main_bool = True
			else:
				print ("Invalid Input.")

	elif search_bool == False:

		#Main Menu - Search
		while search_bool == False:
			search_int = search_menu()

			if search_int == 1:
				#Go To: Sub Menu - Search By Last Name
				
				search_last = False
				while search_last == False:
					last_int = sub_search_name()
					search_last = True
							
			elif search_int == 2:
				#Go To: Sub Menu - Search By Policy Number
						
				search_policy = False
				while search_policy == False:
					policy_int = sub_search_number()
					search_policy = True
							
			elif search_int == 3:
				#Return to the Main Menu - Main
				
				main_bool = False
				search_bool = True
			else:
				print ("Invalid Input.")

	elif add_bool == False:

		#Main Menu - Add
		while add_bool == False:
			add_int = add_menu()

			if add_int == 1:
				#Go To: Sub Menu - Add Customer
			
				customer_bool = False
				while customer_bool == False:
					foo_customer = sub_add_customer()
					customer_bool = True
			elif add_int == 2:
				#Go To: Sub Menu - Add Policy
				
				policy_bool = False
				while policy_bool == False:
					foo_policy = sub_add_policy()
					policy_bool = True
			elif add_int == 3:
			
				#Return to the Main Menu - Main
				main_bool = False
				add_bool = True
			else:
				print ("Invalid Input.")

	elif remove_bool == False:
	
		#Main Menu - Remove
		while remove_bool == False:
			remove_int = remove_menu()

			if remove_int == 1:
				#Go To: Sub Menu - Remove By Last Name
				
				search_last = False
				while search_last == False:
					last_int = sub_remove_name()
									
			elif remove_int == 2:
				#Go To: Sub Menu - Remove By Policy Number
						
				search_policy = False
				while search_policy == False:
					policy_int = sub_remove_number()
					search_policy = True
				
				
			elif remove_int == 3:
				main_bool = False
				remove_bool = True
			else:
				print ("Invalid Input.")
```

----------


## dday9

I haven't figured out to properly parse data types yet. Right now, for example if I return an integer I'm just calling int(<string>). That's the same as calling CInt(<string>) in vb.net. I need to find a TryParse or something to that effect.

----------


## dday9

Since I've set up Google Analytics I've had 11 people visit my snippet website! I feel pretty cool knowing I made my own website 8^]

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A band of one plays on.

----------


## dday9

Did I miss something? I went to look at something in the MSDN library today and the default VS option it gave me was VS 2013.

----------


## dday9

Is there now a VS 2013 and if so... why?!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yes, there is. I just got an email from MS about it. I believe it has to do with the rapidly changing face of Win8. The new tools are for Win8 development.

Other than that I would guess it would be to generate new revenue.

----------


## dday9

The post race will never die.

----------


## Pc Monk

Banana banana, banana banana,  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## Pc Monk



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have nothing to say to that, so I'll not say it here.

----------


## dday9

Debug this:



```
Module Module1

    Private tmr As New Timers.Timer
    Private s As New Snake
    Private grid As New Rectangle
    Private playing As Boolean = False

    Sub Main()
        AddHandler tmr.Elapsed, AddressOf tmr_tick

        grid.location = New Point(0, 0)
        grid.size = New Size(15, 15)

        Call NewGame()

        Do Until True = False
            If playing = False AndAlso Console.ReadKey(True).Key = ConsoleKey.Spacebar Then
                playing = True
                tmr.Start()
            ElseIf playing = True AndAlso Console.ReadKey(True).Key = ConsoleKey.LeftArrow Then
                s.direction = Direction.Left
            ElseIf playing = True AndAlso Console.ReadKey(True).Key = ConsoleKey.RightArrow Then
                s.direction = Direction.Right
            ElseIf playing = True AndAlso Console.ReadKey(True).Key = ConsoleKey.UpArrow Then
                s.direction = Direction.Up
            ElseIf playing = True AndAlso Console.ReadKey(True).Key = ConsoleKey.DownArrow Then
                s.direction = Direction.Down
            End If
        Loop
    End Sub

    Private Sub tmr_tick(sender As Object, e As Timers.ElapsedEventArgs)
        s.prior_location = s.location

        Select Case s.direction
            Case Direction.Left
                s.location = New Point(s.prior_location.x - 1, s.prior_location.y)
            Case Direction.Right
                s.location = New Point(s.prior_location.x + 1, s.prior_location.y)
            Case Direction.Up
                s.location = New Point(s.prior_location.x, s.prior_location.y - 1)
            Case Direction.Down
                s.location = New Point(s.prior_location.x, s.prior_location.y + 1)
        End Select

        Console.CursorLeft = s.prior_location.x
        Console.CursorTop = s.prior_location.y
        Console.Write(" ")

        'Collision!
        If grid.IntersectsWith(s.location) Then
            playing = False
            tmr.Stop()
            Call NewGame()
        End If

        Call DrawSnake(s)

    End Sub

    Private Sub NewGame()
        playing = False

        Call DrawRect(grid.location, grid.size)

        With s
            .direction = Direction.Right
            .location = New Point(1, 1)
            .prior_location.x = Nothing
            .prior_location.y = Nothing
            .speed = 250
        End With

        tmr.Interval = s.speed

    End Sub

    Private Sub DrawRect(ByVal pt As Point, ByVal siz As Size)

        Dim x, y, wid, hei As Integer
        x = pt.x : y = pt.y
        wid = siz.width : hei = siz.height

        Console.ForegroundColor = ConsoleColor.Green

        Console.CursorLeft = x
        Console.CursorTop = y

        'Draw the top line
        For start As Integer = 0 To wid
            Console.Write("-")
        Next

        Console.CursorLeft = x
        Console.CursorTop = y + 1

        'Draw the left line
        For start As Integer = 0 To hei - 2
            Console.Write("|")
            Console.CursorLeft -= 1
            Console.CursorTop += 1
        Next

        Console.CursorLeft = x
        Console.CursorTop = y + hei

        'Draw the bottom line
        For start As Integer = 0 To wid
            Console.Write("-")
        Next

        Console.CursorLeft = x + wid
        Console.CursorTop = y + 1

        'Draw the right line
        For start As Integer = 0 To hei - 2
            Console.Write("|")
            Console.CursorLeft -= 1
            Console.CursorTop += 1
        Next

    End Sub

    Private Sub DrawSnake(ByVal snake As Snake)
        If snake.prior_location.x <> Nothing AndAlso snake.prior_location.y <> Nothing Then
            Console.CursorLeft = snake.prior_location.x
            Console.CursorTop = snake.prior_location.y
            Console.Write("")
        End If

        Console.CursorLeft = snake.location.x
        Console.CursorTop = snake.location.y
        Console.Write("@")

    End Sub

    Structure Point
        Public x As Integer
        Public y As Integer
        Sub New(p1 As Integer, p2 As Integer)
            Me.x = p1
            Me.y = p2
        End Sub
    End Structure

    Structure Size
        Public width As Integer
        Public height As Integer
        Sub New(s1 As Integer, s2 As Integer)
            Me.width = s1
            Me.height = s2
        End Sub
    End Structure

    Structure Rectangle
        Public location As Point
        Public size As Size

        Public Function IntersectsWith(ByVal pt As Point) As Boolean
            If pt.x <= location.x OrElse pt.x >= location.x + size.width Then
                Return True
            ElseIf pt.y < location.y OrElse pt.y >= location.y + size.height Then
                Return True
            Else
                Return False
            End If
        End Function
    End Structure

    Enum Direction
        Up
        Down
        Left
        Right
    End Enum

    Structure Snake
        Public location As Point
        Public prior_location As Point
        Public direction As Direction
        Public speed As Integer
    End Structure

End Module
```

Its a fun little console app game.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did you make a snake game? Where's the part where it downloads spyware onto the users computer?

----------


## dday9

Ha, it's kind of like snake only the snake doesn't grow. It's just a stay in bounds game. And I don't know how to make spyware, nor do I want to know how.

----------


## Niya

> Did you make a snake game? Where's the part where it downloads spyware onto the users computer?


LOL  :LOL:  That was funniest thread I ever read on this site. Had me in stitches.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Various people have made snake games over the years, but due to that one infamous thread (probably the most entertaining thread in the history of this site), whenever anybody mentions a snake game I always expect it to be a joke.

----------


## Azizi

How I made date trial on vb6 PLZ Help .

----------


## dday9

First, upgrade to visual basic.net. Next post a thread in the vb.net section :]

----------


## dday9

Nah I'm joking(but not really). I have no idea as I've never worked with vb6.

----------


## dday9

And by date trial I assume you mean a trial period you can use your program before you have to purchase a product key or something along those lines.

----------


## dday9

Or am I off?

----------


## dday9

I mean I know I'm off, but am I off on your question?

----------


## szlamany

At times it might seem like you are all by yourself in this thread - but do realize - we are watching you...

----------


## dday9

> At times it might seem like you are all by yourself in this thread - but do realize - we are watching you...


Just like the NSA!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

That last one is my favorite because it reminds me of my brother. Lol.

----------


## dday9

I'm sure I've just been placed on a "Watch List".

----------


## dday9

Man, they will be super bored!

----------


## dday9

Beginning of Day - 8:29: Inactivity
8:30 - 5:28: Vbforums
5:29 - 5:30: Work
5:31 - End Of Day: Inactivity

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I am trying to come up with some kind of joke about watch lists, but it's just not happening for me. There should be a joke there since watch has several different meanings, but nothing seems worth saying.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

On the other hand, is it possible to come up with a programming object called a Watch List? Perhaps it would be lit a List(of T) that raised events when items were added and removed. Such a thing probably exists, but if not, it could reasonably be called a Watch List.

----------


## szlamany

I'm glad you held out for a funny joke :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Niya

> At times it might seem like you are all by yourself in this thread - but do realize - we are watching you...


Don't worry. Moar mermaids coming soon to a post race near you.

----------


## dday9

Emperor Niya, you're almost at 2k post!

----------


## Niya

> Emperor Niya, you're almost at 2k post!


Yay!!!

----------


## Niya

I'll eat you noobs for breakfast.  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oddly, I read that as "I'll eat your boobs for breakfast."

----------


## dday9

> Oddly, I read that as "I'll eat your boobs for breakfast."


Either way, I think that they both fit  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niya

Get your minds out the gutter....yall need Christ.

----------


## dday9

Hey Joe Dirt, is that were you want to be when Jesus comes back?

----------


## Pc Monk



----------


## Niya

lol....

----------


## dday9

Lsu lost tonight. The only think ok that happened is Oregon lost.

----------


## Niya

Who is LSU ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's LSD after the lid got blown off.

----------


## dday9

> Who is LSU ?


Louisiana State University.




> It's LSD after the lid got blown off.


I needed some after that game, atleast Breesus is picking apart that pitiful Dallas defense.

----------


## dday9

It's a man thing. If you don't got a willy then you don't get the silly.

----------


## dday9

Post Race.

----------


## dday9

Are you still alive?

----------


## dday9

I just found this local band.

----------


## dday9

They're called - Oh Rhien

----------


## dday9

I'm going to try and hook them up with my brother in law.

----------


## dday9

He's Mario Promotes You. AKA - MPY

----------


## dday9

He was popular on Myspace.

----------


## dday9

Not so much on Facebook though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, he had his moment of fame then faded out all in the lifespan of MySpace. Kind of odd, that. When will the new app replace Facebook?

I'm still waiting for the anti-social media: Arsebook.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Can't let the post race fall too far.

----------


## Niya

Don't worry, moar mermaids coming soon!

----------


## dday9

My work has been interfering with my vbforums.

----------


## dday9

It's a sad day when work comes before play :[

----------


## dday9

At work to the post race away...

----------


## Niya

> My work has been interfering with my vbforums.


Say it ain't so!!

----------


## Niya

That's so very very tragic  :Frown:

----------


## Niya

That's just wrong.

----------


## Niya

Too wrong.

----------


## Niya

Somebody help dday!!!

----------


## Niya

Anybody!!

----------


## wossname

This thread has seen better days.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It ain't like it once was.....and it never has been.

I see Wossname is back for a semi-extended session of hit and run.

----------


## dday9

Yeah I think at one point we've gone over the fact that it aint as good as it once was.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Right. I think that was covered by a guy who was a recent arrival to the forum. As if he had read what came before.

One thing that has been shown is that it is REALLY hard to get 7,000 posts on this thread.

----------


## Niya

Hard ? Pssht. Ez Pz walk in the park all day long. I'll get that in my sleep!

----------


## Niya

I'll own this thread ez.

----------


## Niya

I'll make this thread my *****.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Pwn star, that you are.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Moar improbable women.

----------


## dday9

My buddy who's being deployed with the Navy in two days was in town. I made the mistake of drinking waaaaay to much. I've actually had to call in to work today.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Drunk dialing work? That rarely ends well.

----------


## dday9

I think I was still drunk when I called in too :/

----------


## dday9

There's not to many benefits with my dad being my boss, but that is one of them considering he is very liberal with his drinking too.

----------


## dday9

My throat actually hurts from throwing up so much.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

At least you remember why your throat hurts. 

There was a night in college where I went to bed while my roommate was out at a party. He showed up at some point, got into bed, and prompty horfed up a swimming pool of beer. Seven times!! He was so vigorous that I remember the sound of his hurlage hitting the wall. I paid attention just enough to be sure that he was still breathing once the horfing stopped, then I went to sleep. I sure as hell wasn't going to clean him up, and he was in no state to do anything useful, so it might as well wait till morning.

In the morning, I had forgotten about it (I was never truly awake until after a shower). Since he had drunk nothing but lite beer, it had all evaporated, leaving no particular mess. When I returned from the shower, he was awake and looking puzzled (and woozy). He asked me why his books were all wrinkled. That's when I remembered. 

I wonder whether he re-sold all those seasoned textbooks?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As for me, aside from one incident in grad school that has no explanation, the last time I hurled...it was probably due to gluttony. It may also have been food poisoning, but gluttony seems more likely. I have never before, or since, been so full that I couldn't lie down because my abs put too much pressure on my stomach. As tired as I was, I had to remain seated for a couple hours before I could lie down. It was glorious!! I paid for it BIG time the next day, as I ended up going to the hospital, but for that day...it was glorious.

I should add that I had just been hiking for a month, during which time I had gotten enough to eat perhaps twice. I was so hungry I would have tried to eat an elephant. As it was....it was just glorious.

----------


## dday9

Yesterday I said, "No more...". Today I said, "ehh, I could go for a beer" at lunch.

----------


## dday9

> At least you remember why your throat hurts.


Good thing, I'd be concerned if I didn't know why.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I went on a cruise with some friends where there was a fair amount of drinking. When I got up on the second morning, one of the gals I was sharing a cabin with had a rather prominent black eye. I commented on that and she gave me a puzzled look and went to look in the mirror. As it turns out, she had no idea how she got that, nor could anybody else explain it, either. A series of other things were discovered that morning, none of which jogged any memories.

Several of the people from that cruise, including that gal, went to see the Hangover together. Afterwards, we all agreed that the movie seemed kind of familiar.

----------


## dday9

Haha, that's hilarious.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

P9vej9jg 8- tue -0st racel -erua-s;\\

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oops, my fingers were on the wrong keys. That was supposed to read:

Livening up the post race, perhaps.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I had never been on a cruise before that one, and may never go on one again, but getting a bunch of friends on a three day tropical cruise can be pretty entertaining. The point of that cruise was a wedding, which happened before the ship left the dock. From that point until the end of the cruise, the bride and groom barely even saw each other...and the bride barely saw anything at all. She was complaining about the lack of food on the cruise until somebody pointed out that she had been sitting within ten feet of a 100 fool long buffet table covered in food. She had just been too drunk to turn her head, let alone make it to the table.

Much entertainment was had by all, and some of us even remember it.

----------


## homer13j

In high school I hosted a Friday night "jungle juice" party (pure grain alcohol mixed with fruit punch) and of course there was one kid who overindulged and passed out on the floor. I had to break up the party before my dad got home at midnight, and finally managed to wake up the kid who passed out. I went out to warm up my car (middle of winter) and a few minutes later he staggered out for a ride home. "I think I just threw up on your carpet" he said.

"What do you mean you *think* you threw up?!!!" I went back inside to clean up the mess (we were eating pizza) hoping my dad wouldn't be early.

When I went inside there was a bit of a wet spot on the rug and my Irish Setter sitting nearby licking his lips. Problem solved...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nasty.

When I was in college, I showed up at a frat house I was loosely associated with (they were put on double-secret probation and kicked off campus during my sophmore year....seriously, it was a hoot). Nobody was around, at first, then a bus showed up. It turns out that they had taken the pledges out on the town and were now back. One guy slipped on the steps of the bus and hit his nose on something. He was semi-conscious. His eyes were open, but nobody was home. Whether this had to do with hitting his nose is doubtful, as there were more likely causes. Still, the consensus was that he needed to be taken to the hospital. He was a fairly small guy, so a big football player, who happened to be shirtless, slung him over his shoulder and headed out into the rain on the lawn. I have no idea where he thought he was going, because there weren't any cars out there and people inside were having a hard time figuring out who even had a car, as well as whether anybody could drive. As they were deciding this, I went outside to try to get the football player back inside. He was too hammered to focus on much, and was basically walking in circles, in the icy fall rain, on the lawn, without a shirt, while carrying a semi-conscious guy on his shoulder. I was afraid that the pair would be hypothermic before a ride had been figured out. It wasn't easy getting him back in, though.

----------


## dday9

Ask not what your country can do for you. Jan 1961 John Fitzgerald Kennedy

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

I saw JFK once. He was in American Dad in heaven at Jesus' birthday party.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The post race is napping.

----------


## dday9

I like napping.

----------


## dday9

I also like snacking.

----------


## dday9

And occasionally rapping.

----------


## dday9

But never ever sapping.

----------


## dday9

I'd like to think I'm strapping too.

----------


## dday9

Or perhaps I'm just a bit koo koo.

----------


## dday9

On a serious more dire note... I just found out that my brother has gotten himself into a bit of trouble. And this, as a consequence, also has a possibility of affecting me, my wife, and my unborn boy.

----------


## dday9

I can't quite go into it, but to give you an example... I felt like my life was a role in a movie whenever I found out about it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's never a good thing. 

It's like that old Chinese curse: May you live in interesting times.

----------


## dday9

To be honest, I'm very scared for my brother. I love him very much and it's just a very scary situation.

----------


## Niya

> To be honest, I'm very scared for my brother. I love him very much and it's just a very scary situation.


Hope he doesn't owe too much money....

----------


## formlesstree4

How in the hell did a 1,300 page post get past my radar?

----------


## formlesstree4

...actually it's a thread, not a post.

----------


## dday9

1,300 pages? How many post per page do you have? Because I'm showing 2600 pages worth of post race!

----------


## Niya

You've never seen this thread before in all the time you were here ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I see 1300, too, though now it is 1301.

----------


## dday9

I found out last night that the medicine I take when my back hurts is actually a muscle relaxer.

----------


## dday9

I thought it was just something a tid bit more powerful than Tylenol.

----------


## dday9

That explains why it takes me forever to 'wake up' the next day.

----------


## dday9

I walk around like I'm a zombie.

----------


## dday9

Heck, even a zombie would have more emotions than me.

----------


## dday9

Zombies are pretty cool.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

In Russian Zombie is spelt: зомби

----------


## dday9

But it is pronounced: zumbee

----------


## dday9

Point is, I'm all tired and groggy from my medicine.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

But does it work? There's always the chance that the doctor decided, "I'm gonna fix this guy good...he'll still be in pain, but he won't be able to care."

----------


## dday9

> But does it work? There's always the chance that the doctor decided, "I'm gonna fix this guy good...he'll still be in pain, but he won't be able to care."


That's a good question. I generally take it at night and then it knocks me out, so I don't know if it actually works or not.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So...you don't notice the burn marks from the electrodes the doctor sneaks into your house each night?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, that second picture I find truly disturbing though I'm hard pressed to say exactly why. I think it has to do with the eyes, which are clearly wrong.

----------


## dday9

> By the way, that second picture I find truly disturbing though I'm hard pressed to say exactly why. I think it has to do with the eyes, which are clearly wrong.


It is 100% the eyes. They creep me out too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's been that rash of cards with animal pictures with bizarrely distorted eyes. Those are so freaky to me that I don't even like looking at them. Exagerated eyes, and especially exagerated dark eyes, tend to be appealing to people. Two examples of this are anime (they tend to exagerate other features, too, by making them either larger or smaller), and pandas. If you were to take the black fur patches from around the eyes of pandas they become pretty much pig-eyed.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Never Say No To Panda

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Advertisement through extortion. Nice.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I felt that I ought to post something here because a locked thread held the top spot for half a day. That's absurd.

----------


## dday9

:0

How dare a locked thread!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That was a thread that deserved locking. It was moved from a different forum and wasn't intended as CC. The OP even wanted to abandon it.

----------


## dday9

Holy ****ing ****!


Did y'all see the LSU game!

I'm going to have an aneurysm!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Have a kitten instead. They're less filling.

----------


## dday9

Well I created a new custom control. I try to recreate VS Toolbox.

----------


## dday9

It's not a total failure, but it needs work.

----------


## Niya

> I try to recreate VS Toolbox.


Pretty ambitious.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Just because LSU barely won?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Seems a bit extreme.

----------


## dday9

> Pretty ambitious.


I know right!

----------


## dday9

> Just because LSU barely won?


Lol no. I'm working on an webpage generator.

----------


## dday9

> Lol no. I'm working on an webpage generator.


I know.... it's been tried before with little to no success... but I really got a lot of it working within just a few days.

----------


## dday9

Not only did I get it working on my computer with Win7, but it runs well on my computer with WinXp

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Seems like a reasonable project. A generator that could run on webpages will have a nearly inexhaustible supply of crap to operate on. It would be nearly a perpetual motion machine.

----------


## dday9

This entire thread would generate enough power to power up all of Lost Springs, WY.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In other words: It wouldn't generate much at all, right?

----------


## dday9

Wow. I just read that closed thread in the CC.

----------


## dday9

What a sad and bitter old man.

----------


## dday9

I'm actually pretty disturbed that there are people out there like that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He doesn't have to be all that old....you young whippersnapper you!

----------


## dday9

Well he did say he's been programming for As long as I've been alive  :Smilie:

----------


## homer13j

> Wow. I just read that closed thread in the CC.


I just did as well. Not your typical introductory thread... Wow.

----------


## Niya

> I just did as well. Not your typical introductory thread... Wow.


Introductory ? That was a troll thread pretending to be an intro thread. It was just a platform for "I hate MS" rants.

----------


## dday9

I only found out what a troll was about a year ago, but since then I've found plenty of trolls on this particular site.

----------


## Niya

> I only found out what a troll was about a year ago...


Good God...have you been living under a rock ?  :Wink:

----------


## FunkyDexter

No, a bridge.

----------


## Niya

Ironic since trolls live under bridges.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Tappety tappety went Billy Goat Gruff

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They staff the troll booths on bridges.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That thread wasn't just an "I hate MS" thread, it was pretty much an "I hate MS, I hate life, and I hate you, too." thread. It was kind of sad, but it certainly suggests an avatar or two. It would either be one of the old muppets or Oscar the Grouch.

----------


## dday9

I can't believe he said:




> Angry attitude towards life? Hmmm. I have been trying to kill myself since I was 16. Unfortunately, I am better at programming than killing myself.


That's just sad.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that was a pretty amazing statement.

However, what would be REALLY sad is if he wasn't a good coder.

Now I can't look.

----------


## Niya

> I can't believe he said:
> 
> 
> That's just sad.


Trolls tend to say stupid **** like that. Trolling is about provoking emotions and a statement like that is definitely designed to provoke some kind of emotional response.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, I don't think he was trolling so much. I agree that he was trying to provoke a response, but not in a bad way. That dude was screaming. Just general screaming.

----------


## FunkyDexter

To be fair, I think I was at least a little bit at fault.  When I first responded I meant to keep it light but his immediate assumption that I must be new to IT and completely inexperienced if I didn't think that Microsoft were the root of all evil just wound me up and I felt I had to respond.  I probably should have let it drop alot earlier.

I'm afraid it always irritates me a bit when people assume you're stupid if you don't agree with them.  That just not right.  I mean, obviously you're stupid if you don't agree with _me_ but not agreeing with anyone else is fine.

----------


## Niya

As far as I'm concerned you did nothing wrong FD.

----------


## Niya

Now MOAR!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

DARKSEID!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

SUPERGIRL

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yep.... that's moar!

----------


## formlesstree4

Whoa. I forget about the thread and come back to Super Girl pictures? Heck yes.

----------


## dday9

Those where some tig ol' bitties!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

The 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s, and millennium!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Who is Alex Trebek?

----------


## Niya

> Whoa. I forget about the thread and come back to Super Girl pictures? Heck yes.


Want Moar ???

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Duh!!

----------


## dday9

Moar!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Niya has lost interest.

----------


## dday9

Well I found out that my younger brother is in jail.

----------


## Niya

> Niya has lost interest.


NEVAR!!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> Well I found out that my younger brother is in jail.


Oh my.....What for ?

----------


## dday9

I can't spare the details just yet because he's only been brought in, not tried in court yet.

But the charges range from b and e, to felony theft, to falsely filing a police report.

----------


## dday9

To be honest, I've never had to deal with this before. I mean I have a past that would put him to shame, but I never got caught... and I cleaned up.

I'm just scared because he could wind up in big boy prison for quite a while.

----------


## dday9

But at the same time I'm so <insert word here> <insert other word here> at him because he's taking this as a joke. I don't think he understands the gravity of the situation.

----------


## dday9

I'm just doing what my paw-paw told me to do a long time ago.




> Whenever you get so mad or sad that you're about to do something stupid, just go to work and preoccupy your mind.

----------


## Niya

I'm sorry to hear that. Hope everything works out for the best.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

First time offender? Any priors? If yes and no, then it might not be too bad, but not if he's not contrite about it.

Meanwhile, I can't tell if Niya is being Jovial, into Saturnalia, or is just mooning us.

----------


## dday9

First time offender and no prior(other than traffic violations). But I can tell you that the crimes being brought against him are very serious.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I take it that he can't claim the "Ford Defense" that it was just something he did in a drunken stupor? 

That's too bad all around. Youth is wasted on the young. So many people end up looking back with regret.

----------


## Pc Monk

Some people hope for hereafter without any good deeds , delay their repentance with their long wishes , talk like scholar but in behave they just like worldiness , If blessings be on him, is not enough and privation is not acceptable for him ,not thankfull from what hit him , and seeking indulgence from whats left

----------


## FunkyDexter

In the UK a first time offendor would pretty much just get community service unless their crime involved serious risk of death or permanent injury to someone.  Don't know if that's the same in the US.

It sounds like your brother could maybe do with a bit of scaring straight but I hope they don't hit him with anything too serious. Best wishes.

----------


## szlamany

In some states you have accelerated rehabilitation programs available to first time offenders.  One year probation - stay out of trouble - cleared from your record.

That will cost several thousand in lawyer fees.

There are LAW forums - even using this vbbulletin web app - and they jump on helping with questions like this.

----------


## dday9

> That will cost several thousand in lawyer fees.


Yeah, my pops got hit a very good lawyer and I saw the fee for just 6 hours of labor.




> Don't know if that's the same in the US.


Unfortunately Louisiana uses Napoleonic law(or Napoleonic code) so the way our legal system works is completely different than the rest of the states. Basically what I understand of Napoleonic law is that a) everyone gets the opportunity to state their case and b) once a convection is set for a crime, that sets the foundation for the sentencing of future crimes of similar nature.




> Some people hope for hereafter without any good deeds , delay their repentance with their long wishes , talk like scholar but in behave they just like worldiness , If blessings be on him, is not enough and privation is not acceptable for him ,not thankfull from what hit him , and seeking indulgence from whats left


That was a lot of big words.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Some people hope for hereafter without any good deeds , delay their repentance with their long wishes , talk like scholar but in behave they just like worldiness , If blessings be on him, is not enough and privation is not acceptable for him ,not thankfull from what hit him , and seeking indulgence from whats left


I see that you edited this. Was it comprehensible before you did?




> That was a lot of big words.


In an almost meaningful order.

----------


## Pc Monk

it was , and it is now isn't it ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Quite a bit better. However, I'm shocked that you would edit a post in the Post Race. The whole point is the number of posts, so saying it again seems more reasonable. Still, it IS a better statement.

----------


## Pc Monk

it was written in another language so i had to translate it. after i post it , noticed that there's a problem with the translation so i edit it. 
guess imma copy and it paste it everyday in post race  :Big Grin:  since i never get tired reading it

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's not all that long, so if you did get tired reading that, it might be a sign of some other problem.

----------


## dday9

me and the zoloft get along just fine

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Don't mess with the zoloft!

Wasn't that a movie?

----------


## dday9

Lol, no that was don't mess with the Zohan.

----------


## dday9

Don't mess with the Zoloft is a song by Dance Gavin Dance.

----------


## Pc Monk

Some people hope for hereafter without any good deeds , delay their repentance with their long wishes , talk like scholar but in behave they just like worldiness , If blessings be on him, is not enough and privation is not acceptable for him ,not thankfull from what hit him , and seeking indulgence from whats left

----------


## Pc Monk

its good to start our new day with it isnt ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Unfortunately Louisiana uses Napoleonic law


so if he's found guilty he'll have to invade Russia?  That seems a bit steppe.

----------


## dday9

> so if he's found guilty he'll have to invade Russia?  That seems a bit steppe.


Then exiled twice, can't forget that.

----------


## dday9

Yeah Louisiana's a bit different...

----------


## dday9

We operate under Napoleonic law and we have parishes instead of counties.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> so if he's found guilty he'll have to invade Russia?  That seems a bit steppe.


Most excellent.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> We operate under Napoleonic law and we have parishes instead of counties.


Parish the thought, you no count Louisianans.

----------


## dday9

> Parish the thought, you no count Louisianans.


:0

Egad!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was trying to come up with some kind of funny statement about Napoleanic law, but just couldn't. Then FD came up with an excellent reply. I just couldn't see how your law was a mixture of strawberry, chocolate, and vanilla.

----------


## dday9

I have so much fun programming!

----------


## dday9

> I just couldn't see how your law was a mixture of strawberry, chocolate, and vanilla


Ha, that took me a second.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I was trying to come up with some kind of funny statement about Napoleanic law, but just couldn't


I was russian to post one before you.

----------


## dday9

I'm going to be franc with y'all. Those were pretty good.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oooo, that was right on the money.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Good thing you had enough cents not to pound the wrong currency.

At least Napolean got to the capital. The Germans also invaded Russia, but did na zi Moscow, except from a distance (that pun makes more sense when spoken).

----------


## dday9

Yeah, I had to read that one nein times before I got it.

----------


## Niya

Hate to interrupt, but can anyone tell me where the bathroom is ?

----------


## dday9

The bathroom? That's over by the showers.

----------


## dday9

I feel bad about that one... :Frown:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Reminds me of a story from out here. A buddy of mine hired a seasonal guy to live in a remote camp trailer that had a gray water hookup but not a black water hookup. Therefore, he could use the sink, shower, and the like, but there was no sewer facilities. He told the guy that he couldn't use the toilet, but he could use the shower. A couple weeks later, he stopped by on a warm day and found that the guy HAD gotten his wires crossed and thought that he was to use the shower as a toilet (liquid only, fortunately). It was totally full and fermenting.

----------


## dunfiddlin

Fermenting? Then the guy had bigger problems than which receptacle to use if I may be a little candida than usual! To be fair a lot of people are still confused by the difference between bathing facilities such as hot tub and Jacuzzi. A hot tub is, of course, a large tub filled with hot aerated water used for recreation or physical therapy whereas Jaccuzi is the Italian translation of a famous open letter published by Emile Zola.

----------


## dday9

So it's safe to say that if anyone mentions Jacuzzi to you when they meant hot tub, they'll be in some hot water?

----------


## dday9

Whaa Bam! I'm on a roll today!

----------


## dunfiddlin

Let's just say they'll be going down in my esteamation!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought you were going somewhere else with that, but I don't feel like explaining that statement, so I guess I won't. It's the post race, though, so here I am saying that I'm not going to explain myself.

----------


## dday9

It's the post race. I can do...

----------


## dday9

this

----------


## dday9

over

----------


## dday9

and.

----------


## dday9

over.

----------


## dunfiddlin

Yes. Yes, you can. The thermo-nuclear missile now speeding toward you is merely a mark of my appreciation!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My nuclear thermos missile is also on its way.

----------


## dday9

I like soup.

----------


## FunkyDexter

How about a nice game of chess?
Later.  Lets play Global Thermos Nuclear War.

----------


## dday9

This all reminds me of...

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that's a good one.

----------


## dday9

I think the first time I saw that I was in middle school and I was laughing so hard because he cursed so much.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Dude....don't be saying stuff like that. The video has W in it, so it can't be older than 2001. You make me feel older than dirt.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, I was 10 when 9/11 happened. I actually remember being in elementary school and the teacher turning the tv on.

----------


## szlamany

Yeah, I was 10 when I watched those twin towers get built!

----------


## dday9

Y'all are old  :Cool:

----------


## szlamany

Nah - just had a lot of life - it's something that gets filled not emptied  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

Tell the mortician that!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It doesn't matter if you get stuffed by the mortician. You'll be dead anyways.

I went to HS with a guy who's goal in life was to be a mortician. We took physiology together and did a team dissection of a cat. He was seriously into it, which was pretty entertaining. Just what this world needs: A mortician who's the life of the party.

----------


## dday9

Dum Dum Crash!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a true story. I really liked that class because that guy was so totally into the dissection.

----------


## Pc Monk

while working i'm comfortable , what makes me tired is being gadabout and meeting other people

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The post race has fallen too far down the page.

----------


## dunfiddlin

One man's 'too far' is another's 'Hallelujah!'

----------


## dday9

I think that I may have finally gotten my "Big Break" with a programming job.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How's that? Are you going to be working for the feds fixing the health care site, or something less....uh....interesting....to be polite.

----------


## dday9

Ha, nope. I've emailed a few local computer/networking/IT businesses and here is one of the responses I got back:




> David,
> 
> I'd like to know more about your skills and potential.
> 
> Let's get together after Xmas and meet. Please call me on my cell phone.
> 
> Thanks,

----------


## dunfiddlin

How many times do you need to be told not to respond to Russian Bride sites?  :EEK!:

----------


## dunfiddlin

Is it just me or has chit-chat come to a complete shuddering halt since Brad's Papal Bull on being nice to each other? Where are the revolting posters in these dark days of oppression?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It has nothing to do with any bull coming from Brad, papal or otherwise. CC has been dead for a long time. Essentially, all the nutters wandered off. Eventually, somebody else will show up with some insane theory, or an ebook of entertainment, or something else....people will jump up and down, hoot and holler, spew spittle all over their monitors, and then the nutter, duly insulted, will leave. Some people just don't revel sufficiently in the wackiness of others. Look at tHe iMp and Moti. They threw out ideas that might well be thrown out, and lots of people said what they really felt about them...so they left. 

I remember many years back when somebody started a thread by flaming all immigrants. It was a pretty ignorant thread, but it went on for pages. Back then, though, the OP could delete the entire thread by deleting the initial post, and that's what the OP did to that thread. It probably didn't belong, as it was largely a racist rant, but it caused excitement. Witis had a few entertaining threads, too. All you have to do is spout off with a deeply held belief that is sideways to the rest of the world and isn't so foul that it gets you banned, and we're off to the races. Since that type of person tends to find few adherents, they wander away and we all go back to sleep.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The fault lies not in the oddball stars of CC, but with us.

----------


## Niya

> Witis had a few entertaining threads, too.


Oh God....Witis.


WITIS SON WHERE ARE YOU!!!!!! ?????

----------


## dday9

Witis was... different.

----------


## dday9

What's odd is that every once in a while he would say something that would make sense or I'd agree with, then out of no where he'd change it up to where I'd be the guy who plotted 9/11!

----------


## dday9

Mais sha, I feel so bad for people like him.

----------


## dday9

And then more recently there was that guy that kept saying MickeySoft.

----------


## dday9

He came and went all in one thread though.

----------


## dday9

Once upon a time there was an odd man.

----------


## dday9

He claimed to have C++ plan.

----------


## dday9

He tried to introduce himself to the site.

----------


## dday9

But here came a Mod with all his might.

----------


## dday9

He threw him to the wolves known as the Chit-Chat.

----------


## dday9

He hit the bottom hard, it even went splat.

----------


## dday9

Now he is gone, even withered away.

----------


## dday9

Perhaps he'll be back... Yeah no way!

----------


## dday9

That's my tribute to Dr. Seuss

----------


## dday9

I wrote that on this:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I never got the candy-striped accessories for mine.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Witis did have an odd way of being totally reasonable...and then totally off the deep end. Of course, on the internet, nobody can tell that you're a dog. Perhaps there were two Witis.

----------


## dday9

> Witis did have an odd way of being totally reasonable...and then totally off the deep end. Of course, on the internet, nobody can tell that you're a dog. Perhaps there were two Witis.


 :Eek Boom:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Should that be Witii?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, it really shouldn't. If you tried to say that out loud, you'd realize just how wrong it sounds.

----------


## Niya

WIT - EYE....doesn't sound bad  :Confused:  ?

----------


## Niya

> Witis did have an odd way of being totally reasonable...and then totally off the deep end. Of course, on the internet, nobody can tell that you're a dog. Perhaps there were two Witis.


Witis is a master troll....at least within the culture of a tech forum like this one.

----------


## dunfiddlin

> WIT - EYE....doesn't sound bad  ?


Maybe not but that's not what it is. It would be WIT-EYE-EYE or possibly WIT-EE-EE or even a combination of the two (it's so difficult to keep up with trends in Latin pronunciation!)

----------


## dday9

Oh no, the Latin pronunciation would be Witiso. Or is that the Latino pronunciation? All I know is I don't speak German.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I know more than that: I don't speak German, Russian, or Chinese.

----------


## dday9

German = Angry sounds
Russian = Backwards letters
Chinese = Crazy symbols
English = No standards

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Are you talking about the citizens or the language?

----------


## dday9

I was talking about the cars.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, but that band has been defunct for years (they got too shaken up, I think) and had little to do with the Chinese anyways. I think it fits for the people pretty well.

----------


## dday9

Ahh a can of Hairspray. It's just what I needed.

----------


## Witis

> What's odd is that every once in a while he would say something that would make sense or I'd agree with


Sounds like you had a moment of sanity :Þ




> then out of no where he'd change it up to where I'd be the guy who plotted 9/11!


That's cause one of my main specialties is foo fighting. >^.^<

----------


## Witis

I am almost finished on my other projects, I'll be back here soon!

----------


## Witis

Happy New Year \(^.^)/

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis

> Witis is a master troll hunter....at least within the culture of a tech forum like this one.


Why thank you Niya, I do take pride in hunting trolls. ||=)||

----------


## Witis

> Witis did have an odd way of being totally reasonable


I can't believe that was that a compliment, and from shaggy hiker?!




> ...and then totally off the deep end.


ah, I missed Shaggy's rants :-/




> Of course, on the internet, nobody can tell that you're a dog.


Dunno about that Shaggy, cats have ways of spotting dogs.

----------


## dday9

Yay we talked about him and now he's back!

----------


## dday9

It must be like BeetleJuice!

----------


## dday9

Witis, Witis, Witis!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

That's Witis on the right, waiting to update the woman who smoke's a lot OS.

----------


## szlamany

Beatlejuice...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One of the Witises has returned....but which one? For the sake of chit-chat, I hope it is not a reasonable one. Things have been way too reasonable around here.

----------


## dday9

It has been awfully bland and grateful lately. But like it was stated earlier, we typically run 'em outta here!

----------


## dunfiddlin

> I know more than that: I don't speak German, Russian, or Chinese.


These days I just don't speak.

----------


## dunfiddlin

It appears that the town is currently exploding so I assume that we have passed from one entirely arbitrary division of time to another. May I be the first Englishman to give you all the traditional New Year greeting .... "Oh no! Not another one!"

----------


## szlamany

And a Happy Not another One to you also!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh yeah, that's tonight.

Oh well, another year in the books.

----------


## Witis

> One of the Witises has returned....but which one? For the sake of chit-chat, I hope it is not a reasonable one. Things have been way too reasonable around here.


I am almost always reasonable Shaggy, you'd have to be slightly or completely insane not to see it thought. :P

----------


## Witis

Happy happy happy new year!

----------


## Witis

I just have to remember not to watch the winter olympics in Sochi Russia in February this year. =D

----------


## Witis

W.R. > O.R.! : oooooh yeah :

----------


## Witis



----------


## Surka

what should I do?

----------


## dunfiddlin

> what should I do?


Er ... what you woulda and coulda?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Party like it's 1999?

----------


## dunfiddlin

> Party like it's 1999?


NO - not 1999! Worst year of my life. 2000 was the worst too. After that things went into a bit of a decline!

----------


## dday9

Should, coulda, woulda huh?

----------


## dday9

My new years started off great. I watched a documentary on Marvin Hamlisch.

----------


## Witis

> Marvin Hamlisch.


Didn't he do the musical score for Behind the Candelabra?

----------


## dday9

He sure did.

----------


## Witis

Also wasn't his symphony "the Anatomy of Peace" used to commemorate D-Day at one point?

----------


## dday9

Oh man, I almost forgot that today is almost everybody's birthday on VBForums!

----------


## formlesstree4

> Oh man, I almost forgot that today is almost everybody's birthday on VBForums!


What?

----------


## dday9

Every new year on Vbforums, the birthday list is enormous. It's because if you don't enter in a birthday in your profile then it defaults to 01/01/<year profile created>

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I missed it.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> My new years started off great


Mine didn't.  I got attacked from behind by a guy as I left the club.  In fairness to him I was leaving with his girlfreind.  In fairness to me I had no idea she _had_ a boyfreind and I do rather wish she'd mentioned his existence earlier in the process.  Oh well, the only way is up.

----------


## dday9

Sounds like a good time, did you kick his ass?

----------


## FunkyDexter

No, I'm a lover not a fighter. :Cool: 

Actually we just kinda wrestled for a bit then the bouncers pulled us apart.  Thankfully I've been kicking around in the area for so long that the bouncers all know me and know I'm not one for causing trouble.  And frankly I'm too old for fighting in night clubs.

----------


## dday9

I haven't gotten into fight sense my senior year in highschool, and I've been out of school for 5 years!!!

----------


## dday9

I want to get punched in the face and I want to punch someone in the face. I miss that rush.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I got punched in the throat by a bug. A nasty one, too. My new year started with antibiotics, and so it shall continue for another week. At least they are working. This is the first day in a week that I have felt pretty healthy. Still not 100%, but tolerable.

----------


## dday9

Eww, I know that must've hurt. I remember riding a 4-wheeler once in the yard and a mosquito accidentally flew into the back of my throat(no not a root beer float) and instantly just projectile vomiting. That wasn't fun and I try to avoid that at all cost now.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

From a mosquito? Heck, that's just a bit more protein. It reminds me of a comic I saw one time that had two bikers riding down the road. One of them has his mouth wide open and is telling the other one, "my doctor told me to get more roughage in my diet." 

I was refering to a bacteria, actually, though now that I re-read what I wrote, I realize I left that totally up in the air. Basically, I got something that swelled up my throat. It might be strep, might be something else.

----------


## dday9

Ouch, that really isn't fun. Nothing like hardly being able to talk and I'm sure you're all drowsy from the medicine they prescribed you too.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Meh, as long as he can type he'll be fine.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I can type with both hands. That's what's known as stereotyping, right?

Oddly, my voice was entirely unaffected. Considering how painful it was to swallow, you'd think I'd lose my voice, but that wasn't the case. However, it was painful enough that it kept me awake on the night of the 1st (which was the wrong night to be kept awake). I finally fell asleep at 6:30 and slept till 8:00. Yippy! 1.5 hours of sleep left me a bit detached all day. The doc gave me a prescription for some antibiotics and a prescription for a single steroid pill, which he said has been shown to bring rapid relief. The pharmacist then warned me to take the steroid pill right away (around noon), and that it still might make it hard for me to fall asleep that evening. I was too tired to mention that not falling asleep was pretty unlikely pill or no.

What was really interesting about the entire thing was that my out of pocket cost for the entire thing (visit + prescriptions) was less than $25. Once I get my statement of benefits, I'll once again be reminded how important it is to have good health insurance. I expect that I will find that without insurance the visit would have cost around $100, and the pills....well, I have no idea, so it will be interesting to see.

----------


## dday9

I'm upset with healthcare right now... I think that the topic should be moved away from the post race or I might get like Witis. And you don't want to see what I look like when I get like Witis...

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, you'd have a pretty hard time typing with big ol' sausage fingers like that.

How come the Hulk busts out of all of his clothes....except his pants? I find that pants rip at least as well as shirts, especially jeans. Does the hulk have some kind of special spandex/elastic jeans?

----------


## dday9

They could be khaki's that have a denim print. I remember on the last day of highschool, my brother-in-law(then just a friend) and I tried to burn khaki's and they just wouldn't burn. They turned into this nasty tar like substance that stuck to everything.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I guess they wouldn't make good hot pants.

----------


## dday9

We were in the hot seat when my dad found out we burned $40 pants.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Would have been worse had you still been wearing them.

----------


## dday9

That is very true. Especially considering that my Algebra III grade was a 60 - D(the lowest possible passing grade).

----------


## dday9

Thank God we were on a 10 point scale then. My brother is on a 7 point scale now and a 60 would've been failing.

----------


## dday9

Then again, I use to do that to my teachers I didn't like. I would get D's and F's throughout the year because I knew the material, but didn't care about the class. Then in the later part of the year, midterms, and finals I'd get A's.

----------


## dday9

Unfortunately it backfired on my English II class. I passed it with a 60 too, but there was a rule in place where if the teacher could prove that you were intentionally failing the class and then got good grades(or vise-versa) that they could flunk you.

----------


## dday9

The next year I scored a 98 in English II and a 60 in English III.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In college, I took calc III with a teacher who was notorious for grading based on how much effort he thought you were putting into the class. The homework he assigned was brutal. I spent more time on that homework than any other out of class schoolwork in four years, but I'd still only get about half of the questions given. There were no grades on this, it was just about showing effort, and I pretty much sucked at it. There were only two tests: Mid-term and final. Naturally, since I wasn't doing well with the homework, I dreaded the mid-term, but got something like a 95 on the test. The prof chewed me out for clearly not putting any effort into the homework, so I worked even harder on it for the second half, but still only got up to around 6 or 7 of the 10 questions each time. That was an improvement, but not much. 

The final was the most amazing test I have ever taken. I finished the test in good time, then looked around the room. Nobody else was even looking close to being done, so I checked over my answers....then went out and got a drink...then wandered around the halls of the math building. Eventually, another guy came out of the room and I asked if he was done. He gave me a funny look and said that he still had several questions to go. I asked him how many questions were on the test, just to be sure I had the right test, but I did. I had finished the test at least half an hour, and possibly a full hour, before the next person. Therefore, I went and turned in the test to the professor by hand to beg for mercy. It was an odd thing. I was going to come out of that class with an average that would be no lower than the mid-90 percent, and was still expecting to get clobbered because I came across as such a lazy-ass. As it was, I got a B+ for the class, so it wasn't as bad as I had feared.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Another test I remember fondly was one where I got a 9%, and still had the third highest grade. The second highest grade was something like 24%. There was also a gal who got somewhere in the 80% area, so the test wasn't entirely impossible, but if you exclude her as a clear outlier, nobody got even a quarter of the questions right. There weren't many people in the class, though. Below me was a 6%, a 3%, one guy turned in a blank sheet for a 0%, and another guy turned in a sheet where he had written down sometheing wrong, then erased it. I figure he got a -3%, though it was officially another 0. 

That test sucked royally, but what a hoot. Looking back on it, the teacher must have been horrified.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The worst grade I ever got was a D in a typing class. The whole grade was based on how many assignments you completed. I had enough for an A, but did them all at the last minute and neglected one in the middle, which invalidated all the rest, so my grade only showed progress up to assignment I skipped.

The reason I did so poorly was something quite else, though: A buddy of mine and I figured out how to play a shooter game on an electric typewriter, and that's pretty much all we did. To play a shooter game on an electric typewriter, hold down the space bar and hit occasional O characters. For more challenge, add some other letter like A. Then, return to the start of the line and hold down the space bar again. On this pass, try to shoot the Os with Xs. Score a point for every one hit. If you are also using another letter, you lose a point for any of those. 

There are many possible variations on the layout of the game and the scoring.

----------


## dday9

I've decided to go back to my 3d GDI+ cube project. It's coming along, especially sense I changed the way to display it.

----------


## dday9

Before I was trying to draw out each vertices, where as now I'm drawing out each face. The only thing that I'm stumped on is the rotation bit now.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm sure you're turning it over in your mind.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The problem, that is.

----------


## dday9

At least I'm not doing so 6 feet under.

----------


## dday9

Well in Louisiana, you can't dig 6 feet... so it's more like: At least I'm not doing so 4 - 7 feet above.

----------


## dunfiddlin

> The only thing that I'm stumped on is the rotation bit now.


Just be careful with those axes. Wouldn't want to see you stumped!

----------


## dday9

By the way dun, I like your 'Reviews'

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Just be careful with those axes. Wouldn't want to see you stumped!


How stumped you are all depends on how you axe the question.

----------


## dday9

Hey wise guy, I'll be axing the questions 'round here. Any more lip from you and I'll chop ya down ya see.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did I detect a certain edginess in that statement? Was it a cutting remark?

----------


## dday9

Well the Saints won!

----------


## dday9

Who dat!

----------


## dday9

So I bought a #$5 dollar bottol of wine and celebrated!

----------


## dday9

Wooo dat?!

God damn ****ing 30 second waiting perooid

----------


## dday9

Blah blah blah... sensoring. I can right out asteriks too: **** **** **** **** ****

----------


## dday9

Post race!

----------


## dday9

Rumspringa!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Man, **** 3d ****! Never do drunk programmnig! I just cant' do it...


**** sthos 3 seconds lefat!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

What's spiderman threading?

----------


## dday9

Is that when you forget to call .Start and all of a sudden webs obstruct the view of your code?

----------


## Niya

> What's spiderman threading?


Here is what its about. Here are examples.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why doesn't SpiderMan shoot the web out of his butt like a real spider? They don't have spinneretts on their arms.

Of course, when you think about the physics of Spider Man, it's all pretty insane. He's expending his weight in webbing just to get across town. He'd have to eat more than I do.

----------


## dday9

I had a bunch of lols while looking up spiderman memes

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure I want to know why.

----------


## dday9

Well there was one of a guy in a batman suit talking to some people on skype and this is the dialog:

[them]Hey Batman!
[bman]Hi
[them]Hows fighting crime? -They're pickin at him here
[bman]Ok.
[bman]I have a secret though
[them]Ok, what is it?
[bman]I'm not batman

And then he rips off his suit and mask and all of a sudden he's dressed as spiderman! And the other people went crazy!

----------


## dday9

If anyone is interested here is what I have so far with my 3d project:

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resi...int=file%2c.vb

----------


## dday9

I'm excited about it, but I'm thinking about redesigning it... again.

----------


## dday9

I think that I'm going to have issues with the RectangleFace class :/

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

RectangleFace? Sounds like you may have downloaded the Dick Tracy module.

Heck, even I'm not old enough to get that one.

----------


## dday9

Tehe, you said Dick.

----------


## dunfiddlin

Now I'm most depressed and sad
Where I once was blithe and glad ....

... actually, I was never blithe or glad, so I guess nothings changed after all .. as you were!

----------


## dday9

What does blithe mean?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It means Mr. Christian had a lisp.

----------


## dday9

I went to the programming interview today.

----------


## dday9

It wasn't good. But at the same time it wasn't bad.

----------


## dday9

He told me that he doesn't need windows developers really. Although occasionally he does and when he does he'll get in touch with me. Really what he's looking for is app developers and sites that work with the cloud.

----------


## dday9

I didn't want to lie so I told him that I didn't have those skills yet.

----------


## dday9

It just sucks because I finally get a chance... and I'm not even qualified.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Dilletante will be delighted. Somebody got rejected because they know Windows but not mobile app development? That's what he's been forecasting for a year or two, by now.

One interview is just that.

----------


## dday9

I know that it's just the first interview, it just that.... it took me so long to even just find somebody that would interview me.

----------


## dday9

Every time I post a resume, they don't even give me the time of day to interview me because of my lack of education. I've had 3 people from hiring companies confirm this.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have tons of education and went through something similar. I had actually written a program for one place that people thought was so great that they wanted all the other facilities to use it....so they hired somebody else to take my program and generalize it to the other facilities. I couldn't even apply for the job because I lacked the qualifications to do what I had already done.

It turned into quite the debacle, too. The guy they hired was pretty good, and a nice guy. The crap got to him after a few years and he walked (he was a little too nice, I'm afraid), as did the second guy a month later. Eight years later, they finally got a program that did what my program did, but not quite as well.

In the meantime, though, a new position opened up that was written in a way that I wasn't excluded. Hiring is largely more crap than most people realize. The people doing the hiring often don't know all that much about what they want, so they are given some kind of filter and they apply it. A buddy of mine was an excellent fish biologist with a Masters and tons of experience. He applied for a job as a fish biologist and found that his application had been downgraded by a few points on the subject of his "knowledge of small boat engines." That's rather an odd requirement for a biologist to begin with, so he called up the admin department and asked how the grading was performed on that particular question. As it turned out, the only way you could get credit for that area is if you had spent time as a professional boat engine mechanic. How many biologists fit THAT into their careers?!?!?!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

On the other hand, when I was looking for a job 16 years ago, my sister told me to send my resume to Microsoft. I pointed out that I was a biologist with not even so much as a course in computers. She told me that they had just hired a professional flute player. She had no idea why Microsoft needed a professional flutist, but they hired one.

----------


## dunfiddlin

> It just sucks because I finally get a chance... and I'm not even qualified.


I once got turned down for a job for which I was fully qualified and was the only applicant! You'll live to fight another day, Grasshopper!

----------


## dunfiddlin

> What does blithe mean?


With casual and cheerful indifference. Have you never seen Blithe Spirit?

----------


## dunfiddlin

> It means Mr. Christian had a lisp.


And a terrible inability to remember people's names it would appear!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My reference was obscure enough without you going and adding an even more obscure reference.

----------


## dday9

I'm lost.

----------


## dday9

But then again it is the post race. If I wasn't lost I'd be worried.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I don't spend any effort trying to make sense around here. Most people make too much scents, anyways.

----------


## dday9

Mine is riesling scented.

----------


## Pc Monk

post racers  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Hang in there DDay.  Did you mention in the interview that you have 7 green gems?  That would have sealed it.

----------


## Pc Monk



----------


## dday9

I should've said: "You know  I got 7 green gems, you know how little of a life I have" and gave him a sexual look. I'm sure I would be rolling in the dough now... or in jail it's really a 50/50 chance.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm counting 8. Was that a recent addition, or am I seeing double (just a little bit) so early in the morning?

----------


## dday9

Hmm it might be. I did get a rep today which put me over 900, but I'm not sure if that gave me another one or not.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well....I count 8. You and FD were talking about 7. Therefore, there are only a couple possible answers here....

----------


## dday9

I think the answer is banana.

----------


## szlamany

@dday9 - you don't answer your pm's but you post all night and day here - what's up with that  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He may not know when he gets PM's. For a long time I didn't know about them, either. All email coming from VBF was being sent to my spam folder, so I tended to overlook any such message.

----------


## szlamany

That's why I came to where I know he hangs out!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

On that point, you are most certainly correct.

----------


## dday9

Let me go check the PM hold on un Segundo.

----------


## Pc Monk

maybe he doesnt know how to check it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niya

Oh my. Dunfiddlin got banned. Sauce on this anyone ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Doubtless only temporary. Probably got too annoyed at a question.

----------


## dday9

That wouldn't surprise me. He tends to go a bit overboard when people either:
A) Don't put in effort
B) Don't do it a certain way

----------


## Niya

> Doubtless only temporary. Probably got too annoyed at a question.





> That wouldn't surprise me. He tends to go a bit overboard when people either:
> A) Don't put in effort
> B) Don't do it a certain way


Yea, he has a way with words, I'll say that but none of his recent posts seemed so fierce as to warrant a ban. I checked. I'm thinking there was some kind of exchange via PM that resulted in this outcome.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Or some things got moderated. He really tore into some poorly written code a month or two back. It was sufficient to warrant a warning from a moderate moderator, so perhaps the more modern moderator was wary of a warning to that wayward one.

----------


## szlamany

Wow - that was way out...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, the wayward one's ways were wanton....and found wanting, while a modest and moderate message from a moderator missed the mark, so dun was doomed to be dunned a day, or so.

----------


## szlamany

I finally understand what "loquacious" means!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's what this site is all about**: Edumacation.

----------


## dday9

Btw, I don't know if y'all know about this or not, but Hugh Laurie aka Dr. House on House is a song writer and performer. His music is great piano driven blues and jazz. I would highly recommend looking him up.

----------


## dday9

Actually...

----------


## dday9

That one is actually a cover of a much older song, but still it gives a good preview of what he does.

----------


## Pc Monk



----------


## dunfiddlin

> Well, the wayward one's ways were wanton....and found wanting, while a modest and moderate message from a moderator missed the mark, so dun was doomed to be dunned a day, or so.


That almost makes as much sense as the explanation I was never given which was, of course, none at all!

----------


## dunfiddlin

> Btw, I don't know if y'all know about this or not, but Hugh Laurie aka Dr. House on House is a song writer and performer. His music is great piano driven blues and jazz. I would highly recommend looking him up.


Well, he's English, ain't he, to say nothing of Stephen Fry's old mucker, and therefore compelled to be far more interesting than, and to have polymath ambitions beyond the reach of, colonial actors! He's always done his own stunts when it comes to playing musical instruments right from A Bit Of Fry And Laurie in the 80s through Jeeves and Wooster and then House. Did people not think it was real?

----------


## dday9

I didn't understand half, hell 97% of that last post Dun. But then again I am half way down a $5.89 bottle of Moscato.

----------


## dday9

That and I'm a retarded coon-ass.

----------


## dday9

I think that I'm going to start seeing a psychiatrist as I think I have Dermatophagia and OCD as I find myself over thinking conversations in my head that may or may not happen.

----------


## dday9

To give you an idea I said that last sentence in my head like 3 times before I actually wrote it. Then I edited it another 2 times.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So? Are you sure that isn't normal? I've put myself into a corner at work and am always going over ways to get out of it, all of which will entail some interesting conversations. How's that different? That shoe won't drop for months, though.

----------


## dunfiddlin

> as I find myself over thinking conversations in my head that may or may not happen.


That's not OCD. That's just plain old brain chaos with a touch of narcissism and egomania on the side. Everybody's got that! If you think yours is bad how do you think novelists feel. They have complete conversations in their heads between people they know for certain don't exist and can't get a word in edgeways!




> To give you an idea I said that last sentence in my head like 3 times before I actually wrote it. Then I edited it another 2 times.


Seems pretty normal to me though with the evidence from this site that sentences from a lot of people do not appear to have passed through their brains either before or after being written down I can kinda understand how you might get confused.

----------


## dday9

Just an update I'm in the hospital. Today might be the day!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You're getting that third eye implanted? That'll be so cool.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, I'm pretty sure I know what you mean, though you haven't mentioned it in many months now.

----------


## dday9

She's admitted!!!! Now the fun begins.

----------


## szlamany

Good luck!

So much for my 17th - oh well...

----------


## dday9

He came! 7.36 lbs.

----------


## szlamany

Congrats!

----------


## dday9

This is just him

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Looks just like you.

(actually, I have no idea, but doesn't look happy....and why should he?)

----------


## szlamany

I'm guessing C-section...

----------


## Niya

Awww....a little dday junior......congratz!

----------


## Niya

BABIES!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

> I'm guessing C-section...


Nope all natural. We tried the epidural but she went from 2 cm to 7 in a little under 6 minutes.

----------


## dunfiddlin

> This is just him


He was born in an earthquake? Lousiana's cancelled gravity? He was immediately sent into space? What the heck is going on in that hospital?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Awww....a little dday junior......congratz!


He should be called mminute.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way Niya, when we say that we like pictures of babes.....

----------


## dday9

> By the way Niya, when we say that we like pictures of babes.....


Holy crap I almost fell out of my chair when I saw this post!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's certainly not his typical style of picture.

----------


## Niya

> He should be called mminute.


lol....pretty clever.

----------


## Niya

> By the way Niya, when we say that we like pictures of babes.....


I can do babes.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Ahh ok I read shaggy's post wrong. I thought he ment not to put inappropriate pictures of babies.

----------


## Pc Monk

here is my babe , and i'm in love with her

----------


## FunkyDexter

> He should be called mminute


I reckon he should be called hours on the basis that he belongs to all of us.

I feel quite naucious at how sacharine I've just been.

----------


## Niya

> Ahh ok I read shaggy's post wrong. I thought he ment not to put inappropriate pictures of babies.


What's inappropriate about pictures of babies ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Ahh ok I read shaggy's post wrong. I thought he ment not to put inappropriate pictures of babies.


I couldn't figure out what you meant, either.

----------


## dday9

Trust me, y'all don't want to know.

----------


## dday9

I've gone a little koo koo with sleep deprivation.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> What's inappropriate about pictures of babies ?


I think it depends on the pictures in question.  Gary Glitter, for example, was something of a connosieur.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I've gone a little koo koo with sleep deprivation.


Get used to it.

----------


## dday9

I've decided that what I'm going to do is make my own Visual Basic.Net tutorial and post it on the web and I want y'alls input.

----------


## dday9

The reason I'm doing it is because, honestly I always refer people to HomeandLearn's website, but I don't feel like it's structured properly. And I also don't agree fully on methods that they are teaching too.

----------


## dday9

Currently this is how my table of contents looks like:
Chapter 1. Visual Studios
			A) The Integrated Developing Environment
			B) Type of Projects
			C) Starting a New Project

Chapter 2. Vb.Net Basics
	 		A) Option Strict
			B) Declaring variables
			C) Output
			D) Input
			E) Comment
			F) Arithmetic

Chapter 3. Logic
			A) Introduction to Conditional Logic
			B) If statement
			C) Select/Case statement
			D) Operators

Chapter 4. Loops
			A) Introduction to Loops
			B) For Loop
			C) For Each Loop
			D) Do Loop

Chapter 5. String Manipulation
			A) Concatenation
			B) Substring

Chapter 6. Collections
			A) Introduction to Collections
			B) Array
			C) List
			D) Dictionary

Chapter 7. Functions and Subs
			A) Introduction to Functions and Subs
			B) Function
			C) Sub

Chapter 8. Containers
			A) Introduction to containers
			B) Structure
			C) Class

Chapter 9. Events
			A) Introduction to Events
			B) Generating events
			C) Creating events

I plan on adding data management and LINQ later, but for now I'm diggin this. Do y'all see anything that needs to be added, removed, or even just swap places inside or outside the category?

----------


## dday9

By the way I've already completed chapters 1 - 5. I've decided to tackle 6 - 9  tomorrow.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I want y'alls input.


Sorry, I haven't reached chapter 2 yet so don't know how.

----------


## dday9

I've changed up the table of contents a bit:

Chapter 1. Visual Studios
			A) The Integrated Developing Environment
			B) Type of Projects
			C) Starting a New Project

Chapter 2. Vb.Net Basics
	 		A) Option Strict
			B) Declaring variables
			C) Output
			D) Input
			E) Comment
			F) Arithmetic

Chapter 3. Logic
			A) Introduction to Conditional Logic
			B) If statement
			C) Select/Case statement
			D) Operators

Chapter 4. Loops
			A) Introduction to Loops
			B) For Loop
			C) For Each Loop
			D) Do Loop

Chapter 5. String Manipulation
			A) Concatenation
			B) Substring

Chapter 6. Collections
			A) Introduction to Collections
			B) Array
			C) List
			D) Dictionary

Chapter 7. Functions and Subs
			A) Introduction to Functions and Subs
			B) Function
			C) Sub
			D) Parameters

Chapter 8. Conversions
			A) Introduction to type conversions
			B) Type Conversion Functions
			C) Parse
			D) Try Parse

Chapter 9. Containers
			A) Introduction to containers
			B) Structure
			C) Class

Chapter 10. Events
			A) Introduction to Events
			B) Generating events
			C) Creating events

I think that's much better.

I've also finished 1 - 8 and I've started on chapter 9 already.

----------


## dday9

> Sorry, I haven't reached chapter 2 yet so don't know how.


Lol, I was just asking about the topics themselves and not the content yet.

----------


## Niya

> The reason I'm doing it is because, honestly I always refer people to HomeandLearn's website, but I don't feel like it's structured properly. And I also don't agree fully on methods that they are teaching too.


This is pretty ambitious. Tutorials really eats up time to create.

----------


## dday9

I'm actually almost finished. Only a few more chapters and I'm done.

----------


## Niya

I'm curious. Are they videos ? Written ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Do they include how to make glass and how to destroy companies that annoy you?

By the way, where's the chapter on debugging? I'd put that very early on, because breakpoints and stepping are how I'd want the student to be able to watch what the program is doing.

----------


## dday9

> By the way, where's the chapter on debugging? I'd put that very early on, because breakpoints and stepping are how I'd want the student to be able to watch what the program is doing.


I was thinking about doing a chapter on debugging but to be hones I'm not good at it myself. All I really do is setup breakpoints and watch variables in my watch window.




> I'm curious. Are they videos ? Written ?


They are all written. I have the content already for most of it. Once I finish then I'll work on the web page.

----------


## dday9

I ment for the post to be in this format:




> I'm curious. Are they videos ? Written ?


They are all written. I have the content already for most of it. Once I finish then I'll work on the web page.




> By the way, where's the chapter on debugging? I'd put that very early on, because breakpoints and stepping are how I'd want the student to be able to watch what the program is doing.


I was thinking about doing a chapter on debugging but to be hones I'm not good at it myself. All I really do is setup breakpoints and watch variables in my watch window.

But because it's the post race I'll just double post.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, I wouldn't necessarily go far beyond just that in debugging. I'm not as keen on watch variables, though they have their uses. The key points I'd want to cover is setting breakpoints and stepping through code as well as being able to look at the contents of variables (either with watch variables, Shift+F9, or just the tooltip you get when hovering over the variables). What you say is "not good at is myself" covers 95% of the meat of the matter. The rest is just details of vastly less significance.

----------


## Niya

Debug.WriteLine as a tracing method and conditional breaking should also be covered in debugging. I've solved some really pesky bugs in multithreaded components using those techniques.

----------


## Niya

> I'm not as keen on watch variables, though they have their uses.


I can't live without them. I use single stepping in combination with watch variables to see in slow-mo how the state of a program changes in certain buggy portions.

----------


## dday9

> I can't live without them. I use single stepping in combination with watch variables to see in slow-mo how the state of a program changes in certain buggy portions.


That is what I do as well, especially whenever I'm working with my game files. I'm able to track how the map of a certain game moves and adjust accordingly whenever I watch variables through the watch window.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have done that, at times, but I generally am only watching one variable and it is in the line in question, so I often don't bother setting Watch variables but just mouse over things. Still, those basic things do cover the bulk of the subject. So, an early chapter on basic debugging (a thin chapter, at that), would be good. Those other items that Niya pointed out, are, as Niya also mentioned, useful for some fairly arcane situations that hardly need be covered in an intro to debugging. However, covering just those basic things will really let the user understand what the program is doing line by line, which seems likely to help somebody who is just starting out.

----------


## dday9

What I'll do is add a title named: _Running Your Code_ as a 'sub-chapter' after the _Option Strict_ sub-chapter.

----------


## dday9

By the way the watch window is also great when tracking the FPS of a game. Generally what I'll do is copy and paste that FPS value from the watch window to a blank notepad and check for any sudden jumps. When I see a jump I'll recreate the different scenarios to see what caused the inconsistency.

----------


## dday9

Actually what I'll do is add a title named: _Running Your Code_ as a 'sub-chapter' after the _Declaring Variables_ sub-chapter rather than the _Option Strict_ sub-chapter.

----------


## passel

The thing that kind of jumped out at me when reading the original table of contents is since Subs and Functions is covered in Chapter 7, I was wondering where you were going to be putting all the code up to that point.
It seems like there needs to be some coverage of those, plus variable scoping as part of Chapter 2.
And, I suppose File I/O hasn't got its own chapter yet, or does that fall under the category of "after" LINQ.
It could be under the Input/Output section of Chapter 2, but those titles seem vague so I don't know if they're covering GUI input/output or console input/ouput, or file I/O, or all forms of I/O.

----------


## Niya

His table of contents seem to focus squarely on general knowledge needed for building and debugging apps in VB.Net. File I/O is specific to libraries within the framework. Once you start down that path, you're gonna have to feed that beast. That means socket programming, GDI+, DirectX, HTTP programming just to name a few. Its endless. The MSDN already meets this need. You need to teach people how to code first which is what his tutorial is focused on.

----------


## dday9

Also, all the coding up til the _Containers_ chapter is done in a Console Application. Whenever you start a blank Console Application, VS automatically has the Sub Main() coded for you.

----------


## dday9

So everything is being taught to be preformed in the Sub Main() up until the _Functions and Subs_ chapter.

----------


## dday9

Come to think of it, I think I should rename the _Functions and Subs_ chapter to Procedures. What do y'all think?

----------


## Niya

> Come to think of it, I think I should rename the _Functions and Subs_ chapter to Procedures. What do y'all think?


We don't roll like that no more homie  :Wink: . We call them methods now.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yes, we are very methodical these days.

----------


## dday9

Most of the terminology I'm coming up with is straight from MSDN. The unfortunate thing is that most of the articles are targeted towards VS2003, so right after VB6.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Are you living in a time warp?

----------


## dday9

Let's do the time warp again!

----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya

Oh God! Are you trying to traumatize me Dday!!!

----------


## dday9

By the way, I finished the tutorial. Now I'm just working on the website.

----------


## dday9

God I hate web development. 2, 3, 4, or more languages just to develop a decent website.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I agree. Web development is still in its infancy as far as tools are concerned.

----------


## szlamany

That's a lot of languages  :Confused: 

It's really just JavaScript (which controls the DOM - so HTML is really just the face of JS).

----------


## dday9

Typically what I use is:
HTML - ContentCSS - Style and formattingPHP - Server side work

But I know most people also include JS and possibly some Flash for some flash.

----------


## szlamany

Well - it could be argued that #1 and #2 are just markups - uber-complex property windows for the visual pop.  If you aren't running any JavaScript functions on the page it could be argued that there is no web programming involved...

----------


## dday9

> If you aren't running any JavaScript functions on the page it could be argued that there is no web programming involved...


If you want to get specific, I never said web programming; I said web development  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

Shi-Sha!

----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya

> God I hate web development. 2, 3, 4, or more languages just to develop a decent website.


If SilverLight was a smashing success like Flash, it would have been of little concern. We could have just developed web apps much like we develop normal desktop apps in VB.Net.

----------


## dday9

To be honest, I've never developed anything with Silverlight, although a few applications I've had to use in the past required it. What is it? I mean I know it's similar to WPF right?

----------


## Niya

SilverLight is Microsoft's version of Flash. You write browser applications for it and it runs within a sandbox.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Typically what I use is:
> HTML - ContentCSS - Style and formattingPCP - Getting through work
> 
> But I know most people also include JS and possibly some Flash for some flash.


Fixed up the mistake in your post.

----------


## dday9

Lol! Should be: Getting through work while being set on fire and tearing off my scalp.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't remember that happening at work. Is that a cajun thing?

----------


## dday9

I've personally never done PCP before, but I can count on two hands the amount of acquaintances that have. I think out of all of those people, only 1 decided to do it a second time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've only done TCP a couple of times, and never PCP. Frankly, I also don't have that many friends who have done either one.

----------


## dday9

Lol, I don't have any friends that have done TCP either.

----------


## szlamany

Remember - it's OPP that gets you in real trouble...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Object Parsing Protocol?

Orbital Plasma Pummeler?

Original Paradise Proxy?

Orangutan Primate Primacy?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh yeah:

Obscene Panda Proking

(they just aren't any good at it)

----------


## szlamany

Well - OPF is other peoples French fries - which do in fact taste better...

----------


## szlamany

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmuFlaFYdgE

----------


## dday9

Well I finally got and finished my first paid programming job!

----------


## dday9

I created software that manages cooking recipes in VB.Net.

----------


## dday9

Got paid a whole $21, well $19.88 after pay-pal fee. But none the less I did it!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Cool. So what was your hourly rate?

----------


## dday9

It took me about 5 hours to complete so gross: $4.20 and net: $3.98.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's the problem with small projects. Nobody would afford them if you charged a reasonable rate, and nobody can afford to make a living writing them if they don't.

----------


## dday9

Really I did it for the experience otherwise I probably would've charged a bit more. It's still a nifty little program that uses XML for storage rather than a database. Remember the question I had yesterday about serialization? It was in relation to that program.

----------


## Niya

> Remember the question I had yesterday about serialization? It was in relation to that program.


So how much you gonna pay me for my serializable TimeSpan ?  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

-clears throat and starts to sweat-
Well you see....
-ZING! Outta here!-

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Really I did it for the experience otherwise I probably would've charged a bit more. It's still a nifty little program that uses XML for storage rather than a database. Remember the question I had yesterday about serialization? It was in relation to that program.


I figured that out.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> -clears throat and starts to sweat-
> Well you see....
> -ZING! Outta here!-


Figured that, too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ship him a rotten fish. After all, you didn't get much for the program, so he can't be expecting much for that code. A rotten fish is pretty clearly "not much", but it's most definitely not nothing.

----------


## Niya

> -clears throat and starts to sweat-
> Well you see....
> -ZING! Outta here!-


Hey get back here!!! Police!!!

----------


## Niya

> Ship him a rotten fish. After all, you didn't get much for the program, so he can't be expecting much for that code. A rotten fish is pretty clearly "not much", but it's most definitely not nothing.


As long as its a big fish.  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

Like a reel big fish?

----------


## Niya

> Like a reel big fish?


lol.....Shaggy has rubbed off on you.

----------


## dday9

Lol, I suppose so.

----------


## dday9

So Boudreaux was sitting in class the other day and as a creative thinking assignment the teacher placed a brink on her desk.

The teacher asked the little girl sitting up front, "What do you see in this brick?" The little girl replied "My daddy 'cause he's a construction worker."

The teach asked the little boy sitting behind her, "What do you see in this brick?" The little boy replied "Home, 'cause my house is made out of brick."

The teacher noticed ol' Boudreaux snoozing in the back and yelled to him, "Boudreaux, what do you see in this brick?" Boudreaux woke up and meekly replied "Nekked girls."

The teacher got upset and grabbed him by the ear and said, "Now Boudreaux why did you say that?" Boudreaux replied back "Mais dat's what I always tink 'bout"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Honesty will get you nowhere.

----------


## dday9

> Honesty will get you nowhere.


Honey, does this make me look fat?
Honey, did you get our child's immunizations done?
Honey, where's the money from our savings?

All things that you need to lie about sometimes right?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have a friend who's wife made FAR more than he did. He kept a little stash of money in his "gun fund". Once he had enough, he'd buy another gun and sneak it into the safe. He figured that she never counted the guns in the safe.

I've never understood that about hunters anyways. I prefer that a fishing lure be effective for multiple kinds of fish, but hunters seem to have one specific shotgun/rifle/handgun for every species that they could hunt, or that anybody could ever have hunted. I think that some of my friends have a wooly mammoth gun, just in case the cloning attempt is successful.

----------


## dday9

Lol. Personally I only have 2 guns: a 16 guage I use for rabbits and squirrels and then a .22 that uses both LR and shorts. But I need a new gun to replace the .22 since you can't hardly find any ammo any more for them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought the ammo shortage was history?

I think you should get a 12 gauge and use buckshot for squirrels. It's hunting and hamburger in one good shot.

----------


## dday9

> I thought the ammo shortage was history?


Nope, not in South Louisiana. I have yet to find a store that can keep .22 ammo for more than a day. I got lucky last time and the supply truck just stopped by. I waited in line for 1/2 an hour to be limited to only one box of either 25, 50, or 100. I bought the 25 for $4! That is ridiculous considering that I use to purchase 100 for $2 a little less than a year and a half ago.

Believe it or not but my brother uses a 12 gauge with a buck shot and 2 bird shots behind that just in case. Of course he couldn't hit water if he jumped in a bayou too.

----------


## dday9

Today was a very productive day. I...

Went grocery shopping with the baby
Went to Nederland, TX. and bought and accordion
Visited my brother for his 20th birthday
And finally finished my tutorial website!

----------


## dday9

I want all y'all to check out the website: http://vbprogramming.host22.com/Website/home.html

----------


## szlamany

Have you ever played an accordion?

----------


## dday9

A little bit. But only on other people's for about an hour at a time. So not enough to get good.

----------


## dclamp

> Lol. Personally I only have 2 guns: a 16 guage I use for rabbits and squirrels and then a .22 that uses both LR and shorts. But I need a new gun to replace the .22 since you can't hardly find any ammo any more for them.


.22 is still rare everywhere... Every once in a while I will see one box on the shelf... surprised it was even there. Thats why I bought an AR15 instead of a .22 rifle. There is plenty of .223 and 5.56 around...

----------


## szlamany

> A little bit. But only on other people's for about an hour at a time. So not enough to get good.


I've only played little ones - novelty like.  Have a weird scale run with fingers from what I recall - direction breaks in the middle - right?

I usually play the piano - love to pickup a different instrument to see if I can figure out how to play silly stuff.

You got to play things like the theme from the godfather on a accordion - go right to type...

----------


## szlamany

Add a firearm to that picture and you are all set...

----------


## dclamp

> A little bit. But only on other people's for about an hour at a time. So not enough to get good.


Mama's got a squeezebox that she wears on her chest. And when daddy gets home, he never gets no rest. Because she's playing all night. And the musics alright...

Mama's got a squeezebox... Daddy never sleeps at night

----------


## szlamany

I saw this in 1982 - Shea Stadium

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1s...box-1982_music

Check out this video - that crowd on the floor of the stadium - I was in that crowd.  70,000 people in Queens, NY - wild drive leaving the concert that night.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJcGTULs7nU

----------


## dclamp

> I saw this in 1982 - Shea Stadium
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1s...box-1982_music
> 
> Check out this video - that crowd on the floor of the stadium - I was in that crowd.  70,000 people on Queens, NY - wild drive leaving the concert that night.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJcGTULs7nU


Watching... I wanted to see The Who so bad. They came to Orange County last year but I didnt have a chance to see them...

----------


## dday9

> Mama's got a squeezebox that she wears on her chest. And when daddy gets home, he never gets no rest. Because she's playing all night. And the musics alright...
> 
> Mama's got a squeezebox... Daddy never sleeps at night


mais look at that!

go on and squeeze me!

----------


## dclamp

> I saw this in 1982 - Shea Stadium
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1s...box-1982_music
> 
> Check out this video - that crowd on the floor of the stadium - I was in that crowd.  70,000 people in Queens, NY - wild drive leaving the concert that night.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJcGTULs7nU



That crowd is huge. Semi jealous. I think i see you too... 


btw. you were at that concert 9 years before I was born. Just to add some perspective.

----------


## dclamp

and looks like The Who will be doing on final tour in 2015. Will have to see that for sure.

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/ne...-2015-20131029

----------


## dclamp

I also have to see my boy Lil Wayne on tour too...

----------


## dday9

My younger brother got to see them when the Saints won the Super Bowl. Lucky bastard.

----------


## dclamp

> This is one for all you constantly bored people.
> 
> The highest number of replies I have so far seen to a post is 300 ish. Anybody fancy trying to hit 1000?
> 
> Come On, You Know You Want To!


For the record... I think we may have gone over 1000 by a hair...

----------


## Niya

52514 replies......CyberSurfer would be so proud.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You went to Nerdland to buy an accordian?

I'm just not quite sure what to say about that.

----------


## dclamp

> 52514 replies......CyberSurfer would be so proud.


Your calculations are off... its 52516...

----------


## Niya

> Your calculations are off... its 52516...


No yours is off, its 52517

----------


## dclamp

> No yours is off, its 52517


We were both wrong. Seems its at 52518. I think there might be a bug in the system... perhaps the admin should look into it.

----------


## szlamany

Heisenberg anyone?

----------


## dclamp

> Heisenberg anyone?


Heisenberg was a BAMF... 

"I have information related to the Walter White case"
"May I ask who is calling?"
"Walter White"

----------


## Niya

"I'm not in danger. I am the danger" - Walter White

----------


## Niya

"Better call Saul" - Saul Goodman

----------


## Niya

GODDAMN IT!!! /b/ reenabled IDs....I can't samefag anymore  :Frown: 

Someone shoot me!

----------


## dday9

-lost-

So goes the post race.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Niya....curtailed.

----------


## szlamany

> Heisenberg anyone?


You all got stuck on the chem teacher - I was going for the principal.

Pop culture just goes and ruins everything.  

Copernicus-ernick beats Newton in the playoffs (and from what I can tell they were both channelling Clark Kent) - before you know it Pepsi will introduce some new Plato drink - and where the hell does Bruno Mars fit in?

----------


## dday9

Niya, what web browser do you use? Firefox right?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did anybody notice the aggressive spammer today? Total gibberish according to Google Translate, but dozens of posts.

----------


## dday9

Nope, I didn't. Where were the post at?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One thread in the .NET forum got 5-6 posts in a row. There was also one over in General Developer attached to the end of the thread started by Timmer. They have been removed. It actually looked like some of the posts showed up after the user was banned, but that seems unlikely. I ran the text through Google Translator and it appeared as just a random assortment of words rather than actual text. That may have been the whole point, because there were a series of links at the bottom and in the text, which may have been the real point to the post. It wasn't even entertaining.

----------


## Niya

> Niya, what web browser do you use? Firefox right?


Yep...

----------


## Niya

> Did anybody notice the aggressive spammer today? Total gibberish according to Google Translate, but dozens of posts.


Nah, I just woke up.

----------


## dday9

> Nah, I just woke up.


'Bout fuggen tym!

----------


## dday9

> Yep...


The reason I ask is because I want to create an addon that will do this:
Integer, DateTimePicker, etc.

And I'll make it specific to the web browser you use.

----------


## Niya

> The reason I ask is because I want to create an addon that will do this:
> Integer, DateTimePicker, etc.
> 
> And I'll make it specific to the web browser you use.


Ooo cool.

----------


## dday9

Shaggy, I found your real name as well as where you actually live...

----------


## dday9

Your name is Mick Dodge and you live in Washington state.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya

> 


I donno.....does that look like a guy who knows what JavaScript is ?  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I donno.....does that look like a guy who knows what JavaScript is ?



Do I know what JavaScript is???

Well, I guess I know what it is, but I don't much like it.

As to the picture: I could get there, in a few more years. The beard is not that long, and not yet that gray. The hair isn't that long, either, nor will it be because I can't bloody see if it ever gets that long. Other than that, it's entirely possible. That's not just Washington State, either, as it is pretty clearly west of the Cascades, which puts it in a fairly narrow strip of Washington.

----------


## homer13j

> That's not just Washington State, either, as it is pretty clearly west of the Cascades, which puts it in a fairly narrow strip of Washington.


Always wanted to do a mountain bike trip along what's left of the abandoned Milwaukee Road through the Cascades, but I doubt I will ever get the time.  :Frown:

----------


## Pc Monk

just to keep it up 
 :Duck:

----------


## dday9

Hurray!

----------


## dday9

Let's keep this mutha funka alive!

----------


## dday9

It's been a busy past month or so.

----------


## dday9

My grandfather's health failed. I had to deny my first high paying programming job. I took my life, health, and accident insurance pre-licensing classes. I passed my life, health, and accident insurance exam. I'm meeting with some big whigs at work. Just a combination of good and bad.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, what's the story with denial of the job?

----------


## dday9

Well I was stuck out of town for 2 weeks with a slow internet connection dealing with my grandfather's estate. I had to tell the guy that I couldn't do it. I'm still kicking myself in the ass.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I would think that a death in the family is understandable. Was it some kind of time-sensitive job such as writing code to crack the password on the bomb before it went off?

----------


## dday9

Something like that  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

I talked with him over the phone and he kept stressing the time importance as they are already past overdue on this project. It was a very simple project too that's what grinds my gears.

----------


## dday9

Not simple as in finishing it in a few hours, but simple as in there isn't much thought process behind it, just doing the work really.

----------


## dclamp

Old, but I'm not that old
Young, but I'm not that bold
And I don't think the world is sold
I'm just doing what we're told

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What is....the lyrics to some song, Alex?

----------


## dday9

Why is your name dclamp and not cclamp?

----------


## szlamany

I always assumed dclamp was said in that Fantasy Island like fashion - de plane, de plane...

----------


## dday9

Hey szlamany, where did you learn most of your WPF programming? I've started doing some more programming with it and I'm really digging it.

----------


## dclamp

> Why is your name dclamp and not cclamp?


Because of reasons.

----------


## dclamp

> Hey szlamany, where did you learn most of your WPF programming? I've started doing some more programming with it and I'm really digging it.


Its in the Bible actually.

----------


## dday9

> Its in the Bible actually.


Tis?

----------


## dclamp

Yeah. I believe John talks about WPF.

----------


## szlamany

> Hey szlamany, where did you learn most of your WPF programming? I've started doing some more programming with it and I'm really digging it.


I bought an APRESS book called Pro WPF 4.5 in C# - it's over 1000 pages so I've far from read it completely.

It's my WPF bible but I never saw a chapter by John.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Isn't it in Revelations? 

"And lo I beheld a multi-viewed GUI that was all things to all people, yet had dwindling support of it's creator."

also

"verily did the host serve up a control of diverse and wonderous visage, yet still the silver light did shun it, and doubt did cast it into the abyss where it did languish in the eternal purgatory of tech not fully embraced."

(I may have those last few words wrong).

----------


## dday9

I wish that there was more support for it, but last time I wished for that was for XNA and we all see what happened to that :/

----------


## szlamany

Who cares - it's all a passing fancy.  People are still stuck on VB6!

Learn it - grow from it - and then move on to the next place.  If every step doesn't supersede the last step you are going down - pretty much that languishing purgatory thing that many-fish man just spoke about.

Remember - abracadabra means "I create as I speak" - talk it up...and it will work for you.  Just gotta believe.

----------


## dday9

It has been to long since anyone has posted in the post race!

----------


## dday9

So I figured that I would post myself.

----------


## dday9

My current project is a Javascript IDE.

----------


## dday9

I have been teaching myself Javascript this past week and it's pretty simple.

----------


## dday9

It's just trying to adjust to the 'functional' style programming.

----------


## dday9

But the IDE will be used so that you can have your HTML, CSS, and Javascript all on separate tabs.

----------


## dday9

Each will have a toolbox so that you add certain things fairly easily.

----------


## dday9

Then as well a drop-down bar for when you are typing.

----------


## dday9

I also plan on implementing the drop-down bars that you're kin to seeing in VS in the code-editor.

----------


## dday9

Where you can chose a class on the left side and then it's element on the right side.

----------


## dday9

A good example of this would be Javascript's document. If I were to select _document_ in the left hand drop-down box then I would get a list of suitable suggestions in the right hand drop-down box such as onLoad.

----------


## dday9

Then whenever the user selects the right hand object, it would automatically generate the code for them.

----------


## dday9

In the example with the document.onLoad it would generate this:

javascript Code:
window.onload=function(){ };

----------


## dday9

Pretty cool huh?

----------


## dday9

I feel as though I'm a bit ambitious on this and may be overestimating the amount of work required, but I will give it my all!

----------


## dday9

Ahhhh. Post race.

----------


## Niya

> It's just trying to adjust to the 'functional' style programming.


VB.Net can be used as a functional language. The style shouldn't be unfamiliar to you as a VB.Net programmer.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Well I've been programming Android apps like crazy on Eclipse and I was right. Microsoft turned BASIC into freaking java without the semicolons....<cough VB.Net>. At least OpenGL is built in to the library so I don't have to worry about referencing it and can bust out games right away.

On the other hand, whoever built Eclipse is an a-hole. It's extremely not user friendly and glitchy. On top of that, Google never fixed an issue newbies will eventually run into such as myself since Android 2.2! If you open an app and press home to temporarily exit the app for a moment, and reopen it later on in the hopes to go where you left off, it reopens another instance of the app and closes the last one you had that was running in the background, refiring the onCreate() onStart() and onResume() events!!!! What its suppose to do is fire onRestart() onStart() and onResume() when reentering the same instance of the app, which is what the emulator does but your actual device doesn't. They would have to know to put in this code to undo the glitch and make the app act as it should:


java Code:
@Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) 
    {
        //Bypasses Android glitch so when you press home and reenter the app, it doesn't create a new instance,
        //but rather reopens the app
        if (!isTaskRoot()) 
        {
            Intent intent = getIntent();
            String action = intent.getAction();
            if (intent.hasCategory(Intent.CATEGORY_LAUNCHER) && action != null && action.equals(Intent.ACTION_MAIN)) 
            {
                finish();
                return;
            }
        }
        
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        SetContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
    }

----------


## dday9

> VB.Net can be used as a functional language. The style shouldn't be unfamiliar to you as a VB.Net programmer.


Yeah I know like with LINQ it's structured like a functional language without implementing the paradigms of a functional language, but non the less it's still an adjustment.

----------


## dday9

Hey Niya, could you provide a list of keywords and their appropriate hex color code that match your quirk like: DateTime

----------


## Niya

> Hey Niya, could you provide a list of keywords and their appropriate hex color code that match your quirk like: DateTime


Objects like DateTime or TextBox I use blue. Methods and properties like BackColor or Split I use a purple. Keywords like SyncLock or DirectCast I use green. If I'm talking about variable from someone posted code I may use fire brick red. I use brown if I'm talking referencing code without a the code tags. Example, Dim I As Integer = 10.

You can quote this post to get their hex value.

----------


## dday9

I would probably be able to do the individual keywords, but I doubt that I could do the phrases... perhaps an improvement for later on.

----------


## Niya

Keywords and classes would be easier to automate. You just need a list of them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Since this is the post race....I'm adding a post. I really don't have anything to say, though.

----------


## dday9

I love that contribution Shaggy!

----------


## Niya

> Since this is the post race....I'm adding a post. I really don't have anything to say, though.


I got this error reading your post:-

----------


## dday9

Wow, I wish that there was a rep button some times in CC!

----------


## Niya

lol  :Smilie:

----------


## Jacob Roman

Boobs. Im bored and just want to say boobs.

----------


## dday9

I ♥ Boobies

----------


## Jacob Roman



----------


## dday9

Wow I suppose I shouldn't have looked up boobs meme at work :/

----------


## dday9

Still a funny look on my female bosses face.

----------


## dday9

Totally worth it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

@Niya, I have never encountered that particular error message before, but I suppose my post was a bit atypical.

Here's a booby for you:

----------


## dday9

-chuckle-

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A pity it was the final post on the page. Here I go flipping you the bird and people will have to go back a page just to see it.

----------


## dday9

-chuckle #2-

----------


## dday9

By the way, I'm pretty proud of myself. I've gone from >48 Diet Dr. Peppers a week to 14 a week.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

For a moment there, I thought that count was per day. It's still insane. I largely gave up soda once I got out of grad school because it was such a HUGE amount of the daily calories I was getting. I eat enough without that addition.

----------


## dday9

I've quit for a week and I've already lost 5 lbs.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I can tell you where to find them, if you're looking.

----------


## dday9

No, not really. I'd prefer that they stay lost.

----------


## szlamany

Trust me - you'll find them again...

----------


## dday9

Eventually we all do.

----------


## dday9

Except for Jared. He's doing pretty good I hear.

----------


## szlamany

The boy on the right in my avatar is going for brown belt tonight (tae kwon do).  His twin brother on the left decided to wait until the next testing.  

This is the first time they've not progressed through something together.  I guess individuality is starting to appear...

Hopefully next time we are in Disney, King Arthurs sword will surrender to him  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

By the way szlamany, the rep you just gave me pushed me over 1k. I am now a name known to all. Behooooooold!

----------


## szlamany

Glad to help!

You are number 41 overall - not bad for someone joining just 3 years ago!

----------


## dday9

You know, I use to take Shotokan karate when I was younger and we use to go to tournaments. I always hated fighting against those that studied Tae Kwon Do because with Shotokan it was mostly the strikes from within the body such as quick body punches and the occasional head punch(when the opportunity presented itself) or kicks to the legs/body but with Tae Kwon Do y'all would go for the head kicks.... those hurt!

----------


## szlamany

Last testing I watched a brown-two going against a black sabonim in sparing - blacks have no padding at all - they don't need it.  

She had padding - helmet and all...

In a casual glance he hit that girl square in the nose - blood and all...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I took tae kwon do for several years, too. We used hand and foot padding, but no head padding. Basically, we were not trying to clobber anybody, so for sparring we left out serious head shots...mostly. On the other hand, mistakes were made. I remember one gal sparring with a guy. I think she was a bit tired, but she was fairly strong...and a bit slow on one particular kick, which "split the uprights" you might say. In fact, she was strong enough that the force of the kick lifted him clean off the ground. He landed on his knees and stayed there, despite wearing a cup. Everybody watching just cringed. She was mighty embarrassed...he was speechless...for quite some time.

My worst injury was against a guy who was built like a little tank. Normally, we had pretty good fights, but one night he was tired and kicking low. I took three kicks to the thigh and thought nothing of it. They didn't hurt, since the thigh is pretty durable, and a blow like that doesn't count in competition. However, later on that evening I found that I had a hard time kneeling down. By the next day I couldn't walk and had to stay home from school for a day, or two. After a couple days, I jogged somewhere...then spent the next several days in bed. 

What happened was that those three kicks had caused some deep bruising, so blood had leaked into the space around the large muscles in the thigh. This caused pressure and stiffness, but it went away in that first day or two. The jogging opened up the injury before all the blood had been fully re-absorbed and increased the pressure far beyond the original level. That did me in proper for a couple days.

----------


## dday9

I would've never taken you for a fighter Shaggy. That post comes to me as a surprise.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I rather enjoyed it. I'd probably enjoy it more now, except that I don't think my knees could take it. The thought of kicking anything higher than my waist leaves me with visions of my lower leg detatching at the knee. They are better than that, so it wouldn't happen, but there is pain occasionally.

A buddy of mine started doing some form of karate. I think I'd have to stick with something that allowed me to keep my feet on the ground, for the most part. 

I guess I'll just have to get my kicks some other way.

----------


## Pc Monk

no offense but when someone open a thread ... some people playing google for them... but most of those people looking for answer not a search engine  :Big Grin:  so sometimes it does maybe work to give him a link but mostly coming with a solution and some code is the best help!

if i'm wrong DO NOT correct me   :Duck:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Correct you?!?!? I can't even understand you!

Are you in the right thread?

----------


## szlamany

There is no right in POST RACE - it's all left...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Left...over.

----------


## szlamany

Now that's not fair - these are all original posts.  They just have little meaning.

----------


## dday9

Meaning? You can't handle the meaning!

----------


## dday9

Or something like that.

----------


## szlamany

Trust me I keep searching for meaning......

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's hard to make a pun about the mean that is above average.

----------


## szlamany

I'll take that as a compliment...

----------


## Pc Monk

is that realy not understandable ? well read it again and again and again till you figure it out  :Big Grin: 
or simply you can ask which part you dont understand so i can make it understandable 'lol'

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The post itself makes a fair amount of sense. The location of the post does not. There was recently a thread in CC in which that post did belong, but it wasn't this one. On the other hand, this IS the post race, and recycling is a good thing.

----------


## szlamany

I'll take that as a compliment...

(sorry - just recycling)

----------


## dday9

I'll take that as a compliment...

(sorry - just mimicking [ :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'll take that as a verbal enema...

(sorry, just diving into the gutter)

----------


## dday9

> (sorry, just diving into the gutter)


It's feeling like spring time, are you sure that you don't mean cleaning the gutters?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I probably should have done that, but instead I just trimmed the rose bushes until I felt that I had lost sufficient blood. The gutters can wait for a couple more weeks.

----------


## dday9

Is it still cold up there? We've been staying steadily in the 60s/70s lately. Feels pretty good.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Won't make it to 50 today, but made nearly 70 yesterday. As a general rule, we are getting into the 50s these days, and leaves are not really appearing on the trees, yet. That's fine with me, because this is a desert and will get seriously hot in due time. What we really lack is humidity.

----------


## dday9

When I went up to Arkansas I felt like a fish out of water. My gills couldn't breath!

----------


## dday9

But like in places with no humidity it gets hot but it's like a burning hot where the surface of my skin is on fire, but in Louisiana it's like a boiling hot where it feels like the inside of my skin is going to boil over. If I had to chose, I'd rather work in the heat with no humidity but relax in the heat with tons of humidity.

----------


## szlamany

Up in Connecticut it was 20 degrees this morning.

Just south of us in New Jersey they are getting snow!

When is this going to stop?

----------


## dday9

I couldn't do 20 degrees. In fact it got as cold as the 20s this winter which broke the record for my city(and many other surrounding cities) and the entire city just shut down. Of course I work in insurance and couldn't take off so I had to wake up an hour early to practically break into my car to get to work just to take claims left and right. Terrible, terrible day...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Up in Connecticut it was 20 degrees this morning.
> 
> Just south of us in New Jersey they are getting snow!
> 
> When is this going to stop?


I grew up in New Hampshire. I remember getting snow in May, though I remember it because it was so unusual. However, having ice on the streams on April 10th was nothing surprising. The reason that date stands out is that I remember it as being the opening day of trout season. I'd go down to the brook, look at the small hole in the ice, and decide to wait another month until the brook was stocked. 

So, this is only March, still. You should have several more weeks before it ends, or at least that was the case into the 80s. 

As for us, we'd take all the rain/snow we can get. People were getting nervous by th end of January when the reservoirs were low and the snowpack was below 50% of normal. February brought a river of moisture off the Pacific and brought us back to around normal,  but we'd take more. We only get 7-12" of precipitation a year, so being an inch or two low is a LOT.

----------


## dday9

Brook?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Creek to you.

Brook does seem to be a word that is used almost exclusively by the northeastern part of the country, though I occasionally encounter it out here, too. Outside of New England, if the term 'brook' is used at all, it is generally for a body of water so small that you can step over it, with creek being that size and larger until eventually you get to river. Creek is largely unused in New England, with everything called a brook until you get up to the larger size, which is a river. In this case, the name was Ferguson Brook, and the stream was large enough for canoeing. There was even an old, though functional, water mill on the brook downstream from our house. The mill was an old barrel factory, but still had a working overshot water wheel and a horizontal turbine which ran circular saws and a plane, though a seriously low RPM plane.

----------


## dday9

Creek?

----------


## dday9

Wait a second... you mean clean bayous don't you.

----------


## dday9

I'm just joking around. I know what a brook and a creek were. I had a girlfriend that moved up to NY that I continued the relationship with(terrible idea) and when I went visit her we went to a brook. I had no idea what it was at the time, but when I saw it I thought huh that's just a clean bayou or clean floton really. She laughed at the statement and I've called them clean bayous ever since.

----------


## szlamany

This is a brook in my backyard - about 25 or so feet across.  It comes from a reservoir that has a dam about 2 miles or so north.  It feeds into the Farmill River - then into the Housatonic River - which comes out to Long Island sound.

During a huge storm back in 2009 or 10 - river was crazy flooded - this boat came rushing downstream and lodged between a boulder and some trees.  I was able to recover it.  It's beat up pretty badly - can't leave it in the water...

Based on how much water the dam lets through we can sometimes float around the brook - looking at the crayfish and trout and what not...

I've always wanted to make a bridge across this brook - thought I might try to get some old telephone poles and use those for beams.  Or do some kind of crazy rope bridge...

It will freeze maybe twice a winter.

----------


## szlamany

> I grew up in New Hampshire.
> ...So, this is only March, still. You should have several more weeks before it ends, or at least that was the case into the 80s.


Huge difference between southern CT and NH - we have Long Island sound that gives us snow that turns to rain that turns to ice all winter long.  We seem to keep getting what the weather folk call the "polar vortex" which bring unusual 0 to 20 degree days.  I've spent so much on heating fuel this year...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That polar vortex was entirely east of us. We've had a fairly warm winter. It's kind of odd, since we are so far north and so much of the country got hammered. Out here in the mountains....it missed.

I hiked the Metacomet trail through CT two years ago, then on along the Metacomet-Monadnock trail across MA into souther NH, then on up the Monadnock-Sunappee Greenway into the middle of NH. It was a really nice hike. I was actually born in Hartford (lived in Danby, or something like that), though my family moved to NH before I turned 1. 

You should string two cables across the brook, one above the other. That makes for an interesting bridge for everybody. I have some funny memories involving a cable bridge of that sort. I also remember considering trying to cross a very long bridge of that sort across a lake/river in Maine (I forget whether it was a really wide, slow-moving, river, or the arm of some lake). I decided that doing that crossing with a backpack was tempting fate, and the bridge wasn't on the trail.

----------


## szlamany

> You should string two cables across the brook, one above the other. That makes for an interesting bridge for everybody. I have some funny memories involving a cable bridge of that sort.


Wow - now that you mention that I can remember using some kind of cable bridge like that when I was young - up in NH (my family had a place just south on Conway).

----------


## dday9

Lol, crayfish.

----------


## szlamany

You laugh at crayfish?  I would have imagined you ate them based on where you live  :Smilie: 

These are just food for the Great Blue Herons and the Kingfishers that visit!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He calls them something else, possibly crawdads, crawfish, or even mud bugs.

Crayfish is the correct term, though. I studied them in college for a time, and even had some in an aquarium when I was growing up. They are pretty impressive escape artists.

----------


## dday9

> These are just food for the Great Blue Herons and the Kingfishers that visit!


:O Why in the world would you waste good crawfish like that?! Right now they're going $5.99/lb already cooked which is outrageous. Last year we had record reports of how many crawfish the farmers yielded. This year we're getting record reports of how few crawfish the farmers yielded.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The crayfish in New England rarely get to the size you would bother with eating. They live longer in the north, but don't get anywhere near as large. Big ones do occur, but they are rare. In New England, the midwest, the northwest, and other cold places...think more along the lines of popcorn shrimp: Not worth the effort.

----------


## szlamany

I've only seen tiny white ones among the rocks in the brook.  Until I had that boat I never knew they were even in the water (floating over them you can see them).

We have river otter that I guess eat them as well.

----------


## dday9

The small ones are still good to eat, in fact while they're harder to peel I find that they taste better because they don't taste the mud as much as the bigger ones. Kind of like alligator, the bigger they are the muddier they taste.

----------


## dday9

In fact, a buddy and I went on a 'survival' trip like on one of the TV shows and we found a few crawfish that were no bigger than our pinky. We popped them over a fire and ate them. They were ok, but I wish there would've been some Tony's or something  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We feed our crayfish on higher quality food than you do. Ours are eating arugula and tofu with a light low-fat balsamic marinade, so they tend to be skinny, but tastier.

Actually, I have no idea how they taste. Eating crayfish is very much a Southeastern thing that is rare in the northwest and largely unheard of in the northeast. Personally, I don't want to eat something that takes more calories to shell it than what you get from eating it. That's why southerners cook with so much butter: They need to keep up the average calorie intake.

As an odd fact: There are about 500 species of crayfish in the world, with over 360 of them in the US, the VAST majority of which are only native east of the Rockies. In other words, we dominate the international crayfish scene, too. However, Australia and Japan have species that rival lobster in size. Actually, the huge Japanese crayfish are kind of like the Loch Ness Monster in that there is some debate as to whether or not they exist, but there are a lot more sightings of them than of Nessy.

----------


## dclamp

> This is a brook in my backyard - about 25 or so feet across.  It comes from a reservoir that has a dam about 2 miles or so north.  It feeds into the Farmill River - then into the Housatonic River - which comes out to Long Island sound.


I have grass in my backyard... Followed by another house  :Frown:  I want a creek or a babbling brook

----------


## szlamany

You're in southern California - right?  Didn't they outlaw moving fresh water?  Or is it only available on the black market?

Actually - I'm surprised to hear that you have grass!

----------


## dclamp

> You're in southern California - right?  Didn't they outlaw moving fresh water?  Or is it only available on the black market?
> 
> Actually - I'm surprised to hear that you have grass!


Any owner of flowing freshwater is subject to being cited every day until the flow is stopped.

As far as grass goes, its sparse, but it does exist.

----------


## szlamany

Well - if it was Colorado I wouldn't be surprised if there was tons of grass  :Smilie:

----------


## dclamp

> Well - if it was Colorado I wouldn't be surprised if there was tons of grass


Bazinga.

----------


## dclamp

Also, that smiley is kinda creepy...

----------


## szlamany

That's just because it's way too early for you  to be posting on the forum...

----------


## dclamp

I work the graveyard shift. I have no concept of time.

----------


## dday9

I'm going to have to do a good ol' fashion crawfish boil for all of VBForums. I'll ship it from everywhere from NH to ID and from the UK to India all the way to the Philippines!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still hot?

My sister had some lobster shipped to the Seattle area from Maine. It showed up at the wrong house and sat outside for a few days before anybody found it. By then, it was hard to get close enough to the box to dispose of it.

----------


## dday9

Post Race!

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, bout that.

----------


## dclamp

First day back at work after a long weekend in Vegas. Good times besides my now ex-friend being the most douche-y, a*holeish, f*ing pathetic excuse for a human I have ever met. I literally could not stand him after the weekend. I have never met anyone so full of themselves, and so racist/homophobic/machismo-ic/white supremacist. Yeah.

----------


## Niya

> First day back at work after a long weekend in Vegas. Good times besides my now ex-friend being the most douche-y, a*holeish, f*ing pathetic excuse for a human I have ever met. I literally could not stand him after the weekend. I have never met anyone so full of themselves, and so racist/homophobic/machismo-ic/white supremacist. Yeah.


Hmmm...wonder if he would go on Stormfront and cry about it....

----------


## Pc Monk

> I have never met anyone so full of themselves, and so racist/homophobic/machismo-ic/white supremacist. Yeah.


you sure he is all of those above ? i've never met anyone with all those characteristics! guess you did tho :Alien Frog:

----------


## dclamp

Maybe I am being a little extreme... But I was trying to express my frustration with this particular person. I had to spend 4 days working on a team with him in Vegas and have him as a room mate. I have never wanted to hit someone so bad.

He is the type of person who will argue with you even if you both have the same opinion, as long as he is right...

----------


## Pc Monk

> He is the type of person who will argue with you even if you both have the same opinion, as long as he is right...


LOL
they are the perfect person to hit them in the face like 100000 times

----------


## dclamp

> LOL
> they are the perfect person to hit them in the face like 100000 times


Unfortunately he is a larger guy than me and I guarantee I would regret it. Its ok, I can hurt him more than a fist to the face would. Fortunately for me, I know people who will ensure he does not get hired in the profession he wants. (I know people in the mafia)

----------


## dclamp

> Unfortunately he is a larger guy than me and I guarantee I would regret it. Its ok, I can hurt him more than a fist to the face would. Fortunately for me, I know people who will ensure he does not get hired in the profession he wants. (I know people in the mafia)


And it is a good thing that he wont get hired. He is a menace to society. He wants to be a police officer. Yet, he got fired from two police jobs (non-sworn). He blames the department for getting fired instead of taking a look at the source of the problem. He is not the type of person I want driving around in a police car wearing a gun.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> i've never met anyone with all those characteristics


I don't know.  I find those particular characteristics usually go hand in hand.

----------


## Pc Monk

or you can hire a hitman to fix ur problem..i can find 1 if you want him to be disappear from the earth
 :Duck:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Hire the A Team

----------


## Niya

> Hire the A Team


Overkill...

----------


## FunkyDexter

So Chuck Norris would be completely out of the question then.

----------


## Niya

That's beyond overkill.....That's just maximum overkill.

----------


## dclamp

Not really overkill. I have Chuck Norris on speed dial. I literally just got done FaceTiming with his chin-fist

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The A-team would make a lousy hit team. In all those shows, they never hit ANYTHING.

----------


## dday9

Post race?

----------


## dday9

Sorry... I meant: Post Race.

----------


## dday9

Hold on a second, I'll get it... Post Race!

----------


## dday9

Woo Hoo! I did it.

----------


## dday9

I'm just like Nike. Just doin it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Do you do it in Bangladesh?

----------


## dday9

Hehe, you said bang.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That would be bang galore.

----------


## szlamany

Isn't bang galore just a Scottish learning experience that blows up on you?  I feel like I'm on the Enterprise...

----------


## dday9

I just purchased Compilers: Principles, Techniques, and Tools AKA the Dragon Book.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, are you just compiling your library, or assembling your compiler?

----------


## dday9

Yes?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, you are compiling your assemblies by assembling your compiler of assemblies...into a library? 

A compilation of compiled assemblages of assembly assemblies would be...darn near auto-obfuscated.

----------


## dday9

Lol. I don't know what I'm doing to be honest. I'm just trying to jump in.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's the way to do it, whatever it is....unless you are cleaning out a manuer spreader.

----------


## dday9

> unless you are cleaning out a manuer spreader.


Sounds warm.

----------


## dday9

Reminds me of when I use to do shrooms. I remember thinking "Am I really about to pick this mushroom off a piece of cow **** and eat it?"

----------


## dday9

Sure enough I did.

----------


## dday9

After 30 minutes of throwing up I completely forgot about what I ate.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not all mushrooms are psychadelic.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I guess a more general rule is this:

Just because you pulled it off a pile of dung, that doesn't mean you should put it in your mouth.


It seems like a rather obvious rule, now that I have written it down, but it's a pretty reasonable one. After all, you don't want to be recycling corn, do you?

----------


## szlamany

From my experience don't we all recycle corn?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, well, you don't want your corn to be like re-fried beans...except...re-recycled corn.

----------


## homer13j

While walking my dogs through the local park this evening I came across a women's rugby team practicing scums. The sight of several young, fit females wrestling on the frozen field was quite mesmerizing. Or maybe it's just been awhile...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dday9

This particular thread is getting under my skin: (next post)

----------


## dday9

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...lp-with-vb-net

----------


## szlamany

Let it go - don't rant about it - it doesn't help anyway!

----------


## dday9

I have to rant about it. This is the post race after all.

----------


## dday9

In fact, I should've broken that sentence up.

----------


## dday9

Let me try again...

----------


## dday9

I have to rant about it.

----------


## dday9

This is the post race after all.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

is most certainly

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

a post race position.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I knew that thread was getting under your skin, too.

----------


## dday9

There was just no effort on his part.

----------


## dday9

That is why in the second thread he posted I didn't mind providing a solution as to how I'd do it.

----------


## dday9

Because he showed that he really was trying.

----------


## dday9

Or she, you never really know.

----------


## dday9

Of course in most(if not all) languages you substitute the gender with the masculine equivalent

----------


## dday9

What was I saying?

----------


## dday9

Oh yeah....

----------


## dday9

Post race!

----------


## dday9

Oh Emperor Niya. Where art thou?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You could always say "they"

----------


## dday9

I'm waiting to see a post that simply states: Moar?

----------


## szlamany

Mermaids?

----------


## szlamany

@dday9 - "or would you like pictures as well? "??

Was that a joke?

I'm laughing!!

----------


## dday9

Ahh. Yeah. I was being passive but really I'm thinking "How difficult can it be with the instructions laid out in front of you?!"

----------


## szlamany

So - this days been pushing your patience buttons.

Mine have been pushed today as well - a temp I've got here is just not a team player and it's killing me...

Wish you were local - I've got an android app that is half finished and I don't want to learn android myself...

----------


## Niya

> Oh Emperor Niya. Where art thou?


Right here.

----------


## dday9

I would love to learn some android programming.

----------


## Niya

> Mermaids?


MOAR MERMAIDS x)

----------


## dday9

Ahh the Emperor is among us!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

With the exception of the large breasts, 52747 looks sort of like a man.

----------


## dday9

Maybe it's the lines underneath the arm pits in the left arm.

----------


## dday9

Then again she could be a French mermaid. Ooo la la.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm having a hard time seeing anything in that picture that could be termed as "looks sort of like a man." I suppose you could say that being half human, a mermaid is kind of like a man as opposed to looking like a wildebeest, but other than that I'm just not seeing it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The post race almost made it off the first page. How odd.

----------


## Bonker Gudd



----------


## dday9

That cock has a turtle on it's coke.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a turtle?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

It's a black hole.

----------


## dday9

Now that I look at it a bit closer it looks like a hat, which begs the question... Why does a cock need a coke?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why does a coke need a cap? A capped can of coke held by a cock. 

This post brought to you by the letter "C".

----------


## dday9

Here is a screenshot of my Html/Css/JavaScript IDE I've been working on:

----------


## dday9

The look I'm going for is something like this:

----------


## Niya

> Here is a screenshot of my Html/Css/JavaScript IDE I've been working on:


That looks nice!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, aside from DDay's post about the VBA CodeBank in the Forum Feedback section, it seems like April the First got by without anything odd showing up on the forums at all.

----------


## dday9

Surprising, I know.

----------


## dday9

I only have a few more post until I pass up Bonker Gudd.

----------


## dday9

I'm even closer now.

----------


## dday9

Now I'm even closer than before.

----------


## Niya

> it seems like April the First got by without anything odd showing up on the forums at all.


Only because I forgot  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

I saw a bunch of _"Happy Obama Day"_'s on Facebook, but that's about the extent of April Fool's Day gestures I personally saw.

----------


## dday9

I'm sure that others were not so lucky though.

----------


## dday9

I use to go all out on April Fool's Day.

----------


## dday9

Ahhh. The good ol' days.

----------


## dday9

I have almost all the menubar features working. I'm just working on the Add New Items portion and that will be that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I saw a few things, such as an ad for Essence of Hiker. I'd get me some of that....except that I don't need it.

----------


## dday9

P u!

----------


## dday9

Here is the progress of the IDE:

Add a new project:


Add a new html file:


After adding a new html file, the: doctype, html, head, and body tags are automatically generated:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There was a hike I went on a few years ago where the first five days were crossing a desert. The final day I got into a field of dry cheat grass. The seeds on that grass are terrible, as they are designed to be picked up by the coats of animals and carried till they drop out (or drive the animal batty, as dogs have to get them removed from their ears quite often). I picked up hundreds of seed pods in each sock, and the two pairs of socks I was wearing kept the heads of the seed pods rubbing against my ankles. By the time I stopped that day, both ankles were bloody from the seeds scratching me up.

Since the socks were otherwise pretty much new, I didn't want to throw them out, but they were so loaded with grass seed that I couldn't pick it all out of the socks. Therefore, when I got to a town the next day I put them in a box, taped it securely (and completely, so that no smells could escape) and mailed it to my office with instructions to put the box in the walk-in freezer in the lab. 

Unfortunately for him, a guy who was working for me assumed that a box addressed to me would be fish heads for some work we were doing, so he opened the box.

He was still complaining about that years later.

----------


## dday9

That sounds absolutely disgusting, but I wish I would've been there whenever that guy opened that box!

----------


## Niya

> There was a hike I went on a few years ago where the first five days were crossing a desert. The final day I got into a field of dry cheat grass. The seeds on that grass are terrible, as they are designed to be picked up by the coats of animals and carried till they drop out (or drive the animal batty, as dogs have to get them removed from their ears quite often). I picked up hundreds of seed pods in each sock, and the two pairs of socks I was wearing kept the heads of the seed pods rubbing against my ankles. By the time I stopped that day, both ankles were bloody from the seeds scratching me up.
> 
> Since the socks were otherwise pretty much new, I didn't want to throw them out, but they were so loaded with grass seed that I couldn't pick it all out of the socks. Therefore, when I got to a town the next day I put them in a box, taped it securely (and completely, so that no smells could escape) and mailed it to my office with instructions to put the box in the walk-in freezer in the lab. 
> 
> Unfortunately for him, a guy who was working for me assumed that a box addressed to me would be fish heads for some work we were doing, so he opened the box.
> 
> He was still complaining about that years later.


And the everybody lived happily ever after ?

----------


## Niya

> Here is the progress of the IDE:
> 
> Add a new project:
> 
> 
> Add a new html file:
> 
> 
> After adding a new html file, the: doctype, html, head, and body tags are automatically generated:


Fancy stuff there.

----------


## szlamany

Dirty socks?  Should have just left them in the yard

----------


## dday9

I took a pill to keep me up.

----------


## dday9

Now he won't go back down.

----------


## dday9

Scary  :Frown:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If he stays up for longer than four hours, you should see a doctor.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Dirty socks?  Should have just left them in the yard


I did that once after a hike because my mother wouldn't let me bring either my socks or my boots into the house. Some animal ran off with the socks during the night. I found three of them, but never found the fourth.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Had I encountered the animal, the conversation would have gone kind of like this:

Me: What are you doing with those?!?!
Animal: I'm gonna eat them!
Me: Why?
Animal: They're dead.
Me: They were never alive.
Animal: Well, then that means they are dead. Anyways, they smell dead.
Me: Ah, right. Well, carrion then.

----------


## dday9

That was a fun two days!

----------


## dclamp

dday9. 


I want to know more about your IDE.

----------


## dday9

I haven't gotten much of it yet, but basically it will generate the basic HTML code needed to start such as DOCTYPE(if applicable because of earlier HTML versions), html, head, and body tags. Then from there in the CSS files, you will "link" the CSS file to the HTML file and then you can use a combobox to chose which tag you want to style.. This will automatically generate either the tag, id, or class(with it's respective prefix if applicable) and the curly brackets. In the JavaScript file, again, you will "link" it to it's corresponding HTML file and then you can chose the tag in one combobox and then it's event. This will automatically generate the event in a unobtrusive manner.

----------


## dday9

Plus I'm using the Fast Colored TextBox for syntax highlighting.

----------


## dday9

Eventually I hope to include an intellisense when while you're typing the class, id, or tag name will automatically appear.

----------


## dday9

That will obviously be later on down the road though.

----------


## dday9

Plus it will be %100 open source when it's finished. So if you find something that you don't like then you can simply code it in yourself.

----------


## dday9

Or you can add custom features too.

----------


## dday9

And always I'm up for suggestions.

----------


## dday9

> If he stays up for longer than four hours, you should see a doctor.


It eventually went away after the second day. But now my bladder hurts like hell, but hey that was fuuuun!

----------


## dclamp

I have been using Dreamweaver for years. I have yet to find anything that beats it. I only use the Code window, file browser and site manager. Its such a powerful program, but I have no need for anything else.

----------


## dday9

I've never used Dreamweaver before, but from what I understand it's really the best thing out there right now.

----------


## dday9

Well I've finished up most of it. All I have left is linking the CSS/JS files to the HTML file to where you can chose a tag within the HTML file.

----------


## homer13j

> If he stays up for longer than four hours, you should see a doctor.


Or call more ladies!

----------


## dday9

I'm married... I don't know if she'd go for that.

----------


## dday9

I've actually added a "Quick Html" option:

The dialog:


The Results:

----------


## dday9

:Embarrassment:  !

----------


## dday9

I'm going to pass up Niya.

----------


## dday9

When will it happen?

----------


## dday9

Very soon perhaps.

----------


## dday9

Unless I see _MOAR?_

----------


## dday9

The amount of time I had to wait in that prior post went from 2 seconds to 1 second back to 2 then to 0.

----------


## dday9

Oddities.

----------


## dday9

<This is technically not longer than 4 chars>

But now it is outside of the <>

----------


## dday9

{this is 4 chars though}

----------


## dday9

[and this too]

----------


## dday9

(What about this?)

----------


## dday9

/* Will this mess up the post?

----------


## dday9

// Nope. How about this?

----------


## dday9

' That either what about this?

----------


## dday9

The time limit just did the 2 seconds to 1 second back to 2 then to 0 thingy again.

----------


## dday9

I passed up Niya!

----------


## dday9

I have MOAR added to my dictionary.

----------


## dday9

Post Race.

----------


## dday9

I have every post on this page so far.

----------


## dday9

Well it went to the next page.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not on my system.

----------


## Niya

> I passed up Niya!


What blasphemy!! This will be rectified soon!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have visions of tig bitties.

There aren't many threads that you can find if you search on the word "bitties", but this is one of them. In fact, it is the ONLY one.

----------


## dday9

The post race has fallen down a bit.

----------


## dday9

These post where to bring it back up to the top.

----------


## szlamany

where?  were?

----------


## dday9

To? Too? Two?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Tutu?

----------


## dclamp

Tow? Toe?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Toto...

Well I guess it rains down in Aaaaafrica.



(I'll be singing that all sodding day now :Mad: )

----------


## dclamp

Fill the tub up half way, then ride it with my surfboard... surfboard... surfboard.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Niya is lurking.

----------


## Niya

> Niya is lurking.


Soon to surface.

----------


## Niya

LOL WHAT THE HELL!!!xD

----------


## dday9

What the fork was up with that?

----------


## Niya

Its seems browsers can interpret Base64 encoded images as hyperlinks but the forum software can't.

----------


## szlamany

Seems smart of the original implementors - right?

You made this page way too wide - we need to post past this page quickly...

----------


## szlamany

faster...

----------


## szlamany

Not fast enough...

----------


## szlamany

Please give me a new page...

----------


## szlamany

How many posts on a page???

----------


## szlamany

Is it 50??

----------


## Niya

> You made this page way too wide


K...lemme fix that up.

----------


## szlamany

I think this is post 46...

----------


## szlamany

No - let's do it this way!

----------


## szlamany

#48...

----------


## szlamany

Two more to go - I think!

----------


## Niya

Fixed!!

----------


## szlamany

Is this the last post of the page???

----------


## szlamany

Why can't I make a new page???

----------


## Niya

> Is it 50??


Thirty.

----------


## szlamany

This makes no sense - the prior page goes from post 52761 to 52800 - isn't that 40 posts??

----------


## Niya

Actually, its 40 per page.

----------


## Niya

> This makes no sense - the prior page goes from post 52761 to 52800 - isn't that 40 posts??


Yea, my mistake.

----------


## szlamany

Now I'm on a new page?  But it kept me on the other page for all those posts?  How the heck does that work??

----------


## szlamany

Well - that was more posts in the POST RACE then I have ever made (at once anyway)...

----------


## szlamany

I just passed crispin and jesus4u...

----------


## dday9

Post #52841 is the top of the page for me.

----------


## szlamany

I made all those posts - and after each one I looked up to see if I was on a new page - actually the page width problem that Niya introduced was a give away anyway...

I guess since I was doing "QUICK REPLY" and that being AJAX - I was not getting a full page re-load.

Oh well - at least I solved my own puzzle.

----------


## dday9

On my older browsers it won't even show new post let alone do a full refresh.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Niya posted an image of letters. Now we need a letter of images.

----------


## szlamany

Or a course of a different holler?

----------


## Niya

> Niya posted an image of letters.


Actually it was an image I was trying to post but I failed to realize that the picture link itself was just a base64 encoding of the image(picture of a shark) and what happened was that the base64 text was posted between image tags instead of the image itself. It caused the page to widen and for amusement I replaced the actual text with a small picture of the text so the page wouldn't be wide.




> Now we need a letter of images.


ASCII ART!!!

----------


## szlamany

A little Bambi art...



```
                           ,
                               //\
                              / | ;
                              | /_|
                            .-"`  `"-.
                          /`          `\
                         /              \
                   .-.,_|      .-""""-. |
                  |     `",_,-'  (((-. '(
                   \ (`"=._.'/   (  (o>'-`"#
        ,           '.`"-'` /     `--`  '==;
       /\\            `'--'`\         _.'~~
      / | \                  `.,___,-}
      | |  |                   )  {  }
       \ \ (.--==---==-------=' o {  }
        ",/` (_) (_)  (_)    (_)   \ /
         / ()   o   ()    ()        ^|
         \   ()  (    () o        ;  /
          `\      \         ;    / } |
            )      \       /   /`  } /
         ,-'       |=,_   |   /,_ ,'/
         |    _,.-`/   `"=\   \\   \
         | ."` \  |        \   \`\  \
         | |    \ \         `\  \ `\ \
         | |     \ \          `\ \  \ \
         | |      \ \           \ \  \ \
         | |       \ \           \ \  \ \
         | |        \ \           \ \  \ \
         | |         ) \           \ \  ) \
     jgs `) \        ^ww            ) \ ^ww
          ^ww                       ^ww
```

----------


## szlamany

How about a little Godzilla vs Bambi (the VT100 animation is much better - but who has a VT100 now a days!)



```
			
FRM

             ,'                               ) 
            ;\                                >        -----------------------
           /                                  ;            The final scene   
          ;                                   (                 from:        
          <                                   :\          Godzilla Vs. Bambi 
         / `                                    `.     -----------------------
         )                                       `._  
        /`.                                          `-._   
        (                                                ~~--,.._ 
        )-                                                _.-:._ \ 
        >                                          ,-~~~-<_     \ )
       /-                                          \__    \~~\   ) 
      ;                                               `~\  )  )  ' 
  /~`-(                                                  \ )   \' 
  `~~~(                                                   \' ,'  
       `-.;.-.;.-,-.;.-.:.-.;.-.;.-..-.-._._._..-.-.-._--.--~  
             _.-_.-~              \_ `.         `~~--._~-..  
          ;~~,-~                    `-.`._             ~-./  
          `-'                          ~-.`-._   
                                           ~-.`-.  
                                              \_/
```

Uh oh - I said VT100 - is that a mini or mainframe terminal?  The Dilet.... police will be coming my way!

----------


## Niya

lol....Got any ASCII mermaids ?

----------


## dclamp

twenty nine

----------


## dclamp

thirty

----------


## dclamp

thirty one

did the math. It takes a minimum of 20 minutes to fill an entire page on this forum. 

40 posts @ 30 second intervals...

----------


## dclamp

thirty two

this is taking too long

----------


## dclamp

thirty three

this is actually going to take a long time. I first have to fill this page, then i have to do 40 posts on another page... sigh.

----------


## dclamp

thirty four

almost there. I have 6 more posts to go until I go onto the next page.

----------


## dclamp

thirty five

----------


## dclamp

thirty six

----------


## dclamp

thirty seven

----------


## dclamp

thirty eight 

I am currently at work... luckily it is my short night.

----------


## dclamp

thirty nine

Tomorrow I am going to get my truck windows tinted.

----------


## dclamp

forty

last post on the page... if my math is right

----------


## dclamp

One?

----------


## dclamp

two!

----------


## dday9

Buckle my shoe?

----------


## dclamp

three

Yeah so I am getting my truck windows tinted tomorrow.

----------


## dday9

Can't sleep :/

----------


## dclamp

> Buckle my shoe?


son of a biscuit eating bull dog. you ruined it.

----------


## dday9

I messed yous up.

----------


## dclamp

Ugh.

----------


## dclamp

Well in other news.. I got my wheels plasti-dipped.

----------


## szlamany

```
                           .-""-.
                           (___/\ \
         ,                 (|^ ^ ) )
        /(                _)_\=_/  (
  ,..__/ `\          ____(_/_ ` \   )
   `\    _/        _/---._/(_)_  `\ (
 jgs '--\ `-.__..-'    /.    (_), |  )
         `._        ___\_____.'_| |__/
            `~----"`   `-.........'
```

----------


## szlamany

```
                .---.
               (_,/\ \
              (`^ ^(  )
              ) \=  ) (
         |\_  (.-' '--.)
          \(  /(_)-(_) \
           \\/ /\   /`\ \
            \_/ / . \  //
               /'---'\`/_
             _/ ^   ^ ;--;
         .--`| ^  ^ /`    `),
        /`  . \  ^ /`  ) .   ').
   ~^~`/  (    \^ / (       '  \^-~`-~
  -  ^ ~^-    . )/   .    )  '-.;~^-~^~-
     ~^~- jgs  / `\ - .  ~^~ ,-.`~~^~^~^
   ~- `^_~-~^-| \^ \~_~^ -~^~- ~^`~^ ^~
    ~_~^- .-./__/\__`\-. ~^_-~^- ~^- 
       ^~ `-^~=~-`=~-~=-'    ~
```

----------


## szlamany

```
               {{{}}}}}}.
              {{{{{}}}}}}}.
             {{{{  {{{{{}}}}
            }}}}} _   _ {{{{{
            }}}}  m   m  }}}}}
           {{{{C    ^    {{{{{
          }}}}}}\  '='  /}}}}}}
         {{{{{{{{;.___.;{{{{{{{{
  _      }}}}}}}}})   (}}}}}}}}}}
 |\\   {{{{{}{{{) :   :{{{{{{{{{{{.
 \\\\(\}}}}/       `@`  {{{}}}}}}}}}}.
  \ ( /{{{/ .CWWWO.   .CWWW{{{{{{{. {{{
   `\ \{{/  CWWWWWO'v'CWWWWWO}}\}}}}  }}
    }\ \/  /'CWWWO'   'CWWW{{{{{\{{{{  {
   {{{\   /{{{{\         /}}}}}} \{{{}}
   }}}}\_/}}}}}}\       /{{{{{{{{ \{{{{{{
  {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{)     (}}}}}}}}}\ \}}}}}}
   }}}}}}}}}}} }/       \}{{{{{{{{\ \{{{{
  {{{{{{{{{{{{{/    c    \{{{{{{{{`\ '-.
   }}}} }}}}}.V.         .V.}}{{{  )/\\\\
   {{{  {{{{.CWWV.     .VWWO.{ }}}    `\\\
    }}  }}} CWWWWWWV.VWWWWWWO}} {{{     `"`
    {  {{   CWWWWWWWVWWWWWWWO{   }} 
         }} CWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWO}}  { 
         {  CWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWO {
            'CWWWWWWWWWWWWWO'
             'CWWWWWWWWWWWO'
              'CWWWWWWWWWO'
               'CWWWWWWWO'
                ;CWWWWWO.
                CWWWWWWWO
                CWWWWWWWO
                CWWWWWWWO
 nikki/jgs      'CWWWWWO'
                 'CWAWO'
                 .CMAMO.
                .CMAAAMO.
              .CMAIMAMIAMO.
            .CMAAIMAAAMIAAMO.
          .CMMAAIIAAZAAIIAAMMO.
         .CMAAAIIAAZ.ZAAIIAAAMO.
         CMAAIIIAAZ...ZAAIIIAAMO
         CAAIIIIAZ.. ..ZAIIIIAAO
         'CAIIIAZ..   ..ZAIIIAO'
          'CIIIZ..     ..ZIIIO'
           'CIIZ...   ...ZIIO'
            'CIZZ... ...ZZIO'
             'CIZ..   ..ZIO'
              'V..     ..V'
               Y'       'Y
               '         '
```

----------


## szlamany

```
                                     _.._
                                ___.'    '.
                               (  (____/`\ \
            ,     ,`\           \(' |')' )  )
           / \   /`  |           /  _\= _/  (
           |' `-'  ^ /   ___.-. (_.'  )  \   )
            \: ^    /  ,;   |/-'(  \     `\  (
             '-.:.^<  /:   ^/    `--`_     ;  )
                 `|:\ |  ^ / .     (` \,-| |_(
                  |.:/:.   `\__.---'`-'  '_|
                   \':' ^   /-'         / ,'
               jgs  `.^:. ^/           ( \
                      `'--`
```

----------


## szlamany

```
              ,_  .--.
                        _)\/    ;--.
          . ' .    _.-'`   |  .'    \
         -= * =-  (.-,    /  /       |
          ' .\'    ). `))/ .'   _/\ /
              \_   \_  /( /     \ /(
              /_\ .--'   `-.    //  \
              ||\/        , '._//    |
              ||/ /`(_ (_,;`-._/     /
              \_.'   )   /`\       .'
                   .' .  |  ;.   /`
                  /      |\(  `.(
                 |   |/  | `    `
                 |   |  /
                 |   |.'
              __/'  /
          _ .'  _.-`
       _.` `.-;`/
      /_.-'` / /
            | /
     jgs   ( /
          /_/
```

----------


## szlamany

Ok - the last one wasn't a mermaid...

----------


## szlamany

```
                   %
                       %
                  %   %%   ~~   ~
             ~   %  %%%
                 % %%%%
                 %%%%%%%%%%%%          _/__
                  %%%%%%%%% _ -       /o /,\   ~ ~
                     %%%%%    >  ,__, >_////\_
                        %'%_ `  /-__/   '   \/
                      __/ /____/ |
          ~  ~~      /      _____|
                  ~ / / .) )
                   / /\   (          ~      ~~
                  | /  )  ,%%.
                __|/   %%*%%%%*
       ~ ~    -//,-\   %*%%%*%%%
                        %%*%%%%%
                         *%%*%%*
                          *%%%' )  ~   ~~
                           )  )/
                ,._       /  //               ,__,      ~
              _;   '-,._  | //     _,._  (/__/\oo/\__(/
                          |//  _,-' ,  \_. _/\/__\/\_     _,.-
                          //\     .-'       _/    \_ -.__; b'ger
                         /\\/
                         \/   ~~ ~
```

----------


## szlamany

```

                           //""\\\
                          ((    (()
                         () @ @  ))
                         (( /   ())
                         ))) =  (((
                        ((()`''^(())
                        )))()    \((
                       (((()( *) *)))
                        )/)()    /()
                       (/ /)   .( (\
                       / /)(`'''^\\ \
                      / / /)      ''--.
                    _/ /  \            `\--_
                  _///^)---`-./        .'   \_
                _/           /       .^       \_
      _________/            /     _-^           \____________________________
      _- ~~ - /            /    .'               \ =~~  - _ =  - _~_ =  -  - 
        =~_ _/           _/  .-'                  \_  =_ -  ~~ - _ = ~  --  ~ 
      ~ - _/         ,-'`    \                      \-~~ _  = ~_-   -- _~~  = 
      = ~/         .^    |    \                      \_ ~  -   _  = ~ -  ~  _ 
       -/         /     /\     \                       \=  ~ ~  = -   ~ _ -~~
      -/gnv      /    .'  \     \                       \_~  = _ ~  = ~   ~ = 
                '--''^     `.    \
                             `'--`
```

----------


## dday9

This is a reply.

----------


## dday9

> Well in other news.. I got my wheels plasti-dipped.


I've had people try to convince me to plasti-dip my whole car. I'm just like ***?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I notice that the mermaids all use different symbols for the eye. An interesting range of choices, but not very biblical, really. After all, doesn't the bbile tell people "and i for an eye"?

----------


## Niya

> ```
>                            .-""-.
>                            (___/\ \
>          ,                 (|^ ^ ) )
>         /(                _)_\=_/  (
>   ,..__/ `\          ____(_/_ ` \   )
>    `\    _/        _/---._/(_)_  `\ (
>  jgs '--\ `-.__..-'    /.    (_), |  )
>          `._        ___\_____.'_| |__/
> ...


Yay! Mermaids!!

----------


## Niya

> I notice that the mermaids all use different symbols for the eye. An interesting range of choices, but not very biblical, really. After all, doesn't the bbile tell people "and i for an eye"?


The pun-o-meter speaks!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I certainly butchered the spelling of bible, though. One hand appears to be faster than the other.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

For that matter, I butchered the quote, too. It should be, "An i for an eye."

My hands seem to be a bit spastic.

----------


## dday9

It's because you're going Jim Carey on us.

----------


## dday9

asfmrkdfuamrgafd

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still can't type faster, though.

----------


## dday9

Post Race!

----------


## dday9

Post Race.

----------


## dday9

Post Race?

----------


## dday9

// Post Race

----------


## dday9

' Post Race

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

ASCII mermaids just aren't the same. I wouldn't say that they lack character, but they are just a different type.

----------


## dday9

I updated my path finding algorithm: http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...33#post4655533

----------


## dday9

I've implemented Dijkstra's algorithm.

----------


## dday9

It can still be a bit slow though if the cap nodes are far apart from each other...

----------


## dday9

I'm in Houma for the next few days though so I can't really refine it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh the Houmanity!

----------


## dclamp

You used *chose* which is the past tense of *choose* in your form buttons. Please send out updates accordingly. I hate having to look at it like that. I also want my money back. Luckily I paid with American Express... I'm also writing a bad yelp review.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Moar?

----------


## visualAd

Is this thread still going?

----------


## dday9

Yes indeed. In fact, I've noticed you're avatar in the members section but I had no idea who you were. I'm glad to have met you visualAd.

----------


## dclamp

> Is this thread still going?


I missed you.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Rather came back to life a few months back.

----------


## dday9

Yeah back in January it was pretty slow.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Few is admirably vague while leaving people with the hope that it isn't many.

----------


## dday9

I'm so relieved. My current hold time with CitiMortgage is less than 20 minutes.

----------


## dday9

It could be 1 second or it could be 19 minutes and 59 seconds.

----------


## dday9

As a guess, I believe my hold time will be 40 minutes.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I believe you are still on hold.

----------


## dday9

Well whenever I was working up the example where you beat me to it, they picked up. So it was around 11:13ish.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that's kind of what I would expect: You call in April, they answer in November.

----------


## dday9

My friends baby died last night. He was a week and a half younger than my son.

----------


## szlamany

That is so sad - my prayers go out to them...

----------


## dday9

I'm afraid to ask how he died, but I'm guessing SIDS because the baby was healthy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When my mother died, several years ago, she was buried in a very old cemetary. The place had run out of space a long time back, but some kind of modification opened up a dozen or so new plots. Before the service, I wandered around the cemetary looking at the old stones and the dates. Most plots had LOTS of little stones, often with nothing more than a letter engraved in them. Eventually, I realized that those were the stones for all the kids who died young. 

When people talk about the life expectancy at the turn of the last century being a bit under 50, that doesn't mean that most people lived to 50 and keeled over. That's the average life expectancy at birth. The average was pulled low by the huge amount of infant mortality. The life expectancy for a guy of 30 in those years was about the same as it is today, it's just that guys didn't often make it to 30. For women, it all came down to whether they survived childbirth, so their life expectancy probably wasn't all that good until they reached about 40. If they made that, then they would be ok, relatively.

These days, we see it as a tragedy when a child dies young. It was a tragedy 100 years ago, too, but it probably wasn't quite as much of a tragedy because it was so terribly common.

----------


## dday9

I got back from the wake and there is a letter sitting on my mailbox. It is complaining about my dog again, no return address, no name, just the street name. My night wound up pretty ******.

----------


## dclamp

DDAY10, how old are you?

----------


## dday9

22 -short post-

----------


## dday9

Well 23 since you've added a number to the end of my username.

----------


## dclamp

And you have a son?

----------


## Niya

Is that so strange ?

----------


## dclamp

Not strange at all. I am 22. So its weird to think someone my age has a kid. 

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## dee-u

I got a kid when I was 23.

----------


## Niya

Where I'm from, 22,23 is kinda old to be having a kid. No joke.

----------


## dday9

Same here. Mais my wife's cousin had her girl at 14, that's a little young. Most of my friends have 2-5 year olds. They pop them out around 17 or 18.

----------


## homer13j

My ex had her first kid at 15 and was a grandmother by 32. Yeah, not uncommon.




> I got a kid when I was 23.


Where did you get it from?  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

> Where did you get it from?


The stork, duh.

----------


## homer13j

> The stork, duh.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Good reference.

----------


## homer13j

> Good reference.


I couldn't find a copy of the "giant baby" episode.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still, very appropriate.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, I only added that last post because this is the post race.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The same goes for that last one....and this one, but the next one has nothing to do with this one or the last two.

----------


## thetimmer

for sure

----------


## thetimmer

maybe

----------


## dday9

post race.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And so it goes...

----------


## moses24

alive and kicking,,,,

----------


## dday9

I wonder if dclamp will be arrested for impersonating a moderator.

----------


## peet

I wonder when dday9 is gonna be arrested for his goddamn sig bug!!! ffs my bug slayer skills sucks...  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dday9

What bug?  :Wink:

----------


## peet

lol i was afraid of that.. just me seein things again....  :Stick Out Tongue: 

note to self : *stay off the viking ale peet*  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've been awake for about 36 hours, by now, but I'm too tired to calculate the exact number. I think I'm still a couple hours short, so only 33, or so.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was not on VBForums the whole time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was not posting to the Post Race the whole time, either.

----------


## dday9

Why not?!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was freezing my butt off fishing in the rain as part of a tournament. It was lots of fun, but rather kept me off the computer for a long time.

----------


## dclamp

I am a Moberator... not a moderator...

----------


## dday9

Wow I didn't even notice the signature.

----------


## dclamp

Its perfect.

----------


## dday9

I noticed that there is no longer an avatar nor a signature.

----------


## dclamp

> I noticed that there is no longer an avatar nor a signature.


I took them down. It was confusing me. 

Also I hate signatures. I block everyone's signature.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Even my signature? I guess if you block one you block them all.

----------


## dday9

Shaggy's is the epitome of signatures, it's a shame that you do not see it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Signore Signorature.

----------


## dday9

There once was a man called Michael Finnegan.

----------


## dday9

Hey DClamp, this question is aimed to you because you deal with a lot of web programming. What server side language should I use to send e-mail's? My scenario is that I'm creating a website for a tattoo artist and I have a booking page where people can submit a request to book an appointment. I'd like for it to email him whenever somebody hits the submit button.

----------


## dday9

This was to far down for comfort.

----------


## dclamp

I work with PHP. 

Why not make a simple PHP booking system?

----------


## dday9

I don't know any server side languages at all. What do you mean by a PHP booking system?

----------


## dclamp

You should learn a server side language. Everything is going online now. IoE my friend.

But Im saying, instead of making it a passive system (someone books online and it just sends an email) make it an active system (someone goes online, sees a calendar of available slots, and makes an actual appointment).

Make his entire appointment booking system online.  Say someone emails him on sunday "I want an appointment on Monday at 0800 hours." He doesn't read that email until monday when he gets in, and that person shows up. Well too bad for that person, because other people are already booked.

----------


## dday9

Well I think for his style of business management, the passive approach is better suited for him. I have thought of a booking system(of course I was thinking software), but after thinking about it for a while I realized that isn't 'him'.

----------


## dclamp

Im guessing he prefers to use ink and paper?







































HA tattoo pun. im not so good with the puns

----------


## dday9

Lol.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If he was keeping abreast of the art, would that be considered tit for tat?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You should make a custom cursor that is a tatoo needle.

----------


## dday9

Orange.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Blue...No, yellow!

----------


## dday9

My orange was black. This green is grey.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Can I have that as a plain text datatable?

----------


## dday9

Uggg!

----------


## dday9

I would've had no problem helping him out with a plain text if he would've just said: Sorry, but I have to have it as a plain text and not as HTML.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've decided to buy into his attitude:

Why can't you just read minds, you ignorant horned toad.

----------


## dday9

-sigh- I know... If I only had a brain.

----------


## dclamp

This one time... at band camp...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Don't go there.

----------


## dclamp

Sounds like you have a few band camp stories...

----------


## dday9

I was on drum line at my middle/high school. So we were there a week before everybody else and the first to get there and the last ones to leave.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've never been to camp of any sort....except for camping out in the woods, but that's not the same thing.

----------


## dday9

I love camping, though I must admit it's been several years since I have been.

----------


## dday9

Does anybody want to help me with a project I'm trying to make better? It is almost finished with the exception of one bug I'm trying to work out.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I see the bug!! It's right there, on the screen...lower right side of your post. SQUASH IT!!! GAS IT!!!

----------


## dday9

Lol. That is how Grace Hopper debugged.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's a joke here about bats eating bugs, but I'm not getting any nearer to it than this post.

----------


## dday9

I fixed the issue. It was literally changing this line:


```
.GlobalLocation = New Point(x, y)
```

To this:


```
.GlobalLocation = New Point(x, y - i)
```

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've spent much of the day beating my head against something bizarre in MFC.

----------


## dday9

Mfc?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow, I didn't get that one just backwards, but wrong as well. I meant to say WCF. So, I got the f and c backwards and the W upside down.

----------


## dday9

Ah, ok. I've never done any WCF work.

----------


## dclamp

I have done some work at KFC. The work was done to my plate... Delicious chicken. Delicious mashed potatoes. Delicious coleslaw. Delicious Mac and Cheese. I am convinced there is cocaine in all of their food.

----------


## FunkyDexter

They pay poultry salaries though.

----------


## dclamp

I would not mind receiving my salary as fried chicken.

----------


## dday9

KFC? Switch to Popeyes!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> They pay poultry salaries though.


That's really fowl. I was going to make a pun, too, but I chickened out.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I was scratching around for some batter ones but I'm afried I couldn't come up with any.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, those nuggets were pretty good, anyways. I would say that you should be regarded as a master, chicken punster hens forth, though don't be getting all cocky about it.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dclamp

Quack... thats a duck sound... nevermind.

----------


## dday9

:Duck:

----------


## homer13j

> KFC? Switch to Popeyes!


Quoted for truth. KFC is way too greasy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think Popeyes must be regional. I'm not sure that I have ever seen one.

----------


## dday9

I remember seeing one in Vegas when I went there last year, but none on the way. So it may be regional.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

On the way to Vegas????? 

What you were seeing there was sand, sand, rocks, sand, shrubs, sand, cactuses, sand, and sand. If you saw anything else it was probably a hallucination.

----------


## dday9

It could've been that peyote...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Could have been.

Did anybody see the size of that chicken.....?

----------


## dday9

:Sick:

----------


## Witis

> I've spent much of the day beating my head against something bizarre in MFC.


You are not supposed to beat your head in MFC.  :Stick Out Tongue: 


You must be listening to the wrong sort of music.

----------


## Witis

> I have done some work at KFC. The work was done to my plate... Delicious chicken. Delicious mashed potatoes. Delicious coleslaw. Delicious Mac and Cheese. I am convinced there is cocaine in all of their food.


Turkey.

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis

> KFC? Switch to Popeyes!


Poopeye eats spinach not chicken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dclamp

> Poopeye eats spinach not chicken


Poopeye?


Poop eye?


POOP eye


Sounds like PinkEye to me...

----------


## Witis

> Poopeye?
> 
> 
> Poop eye?
> 
> 
> POOP eye
> 
> 
> Sounds like PinkEye to me...


I would also have accepted Popeye catalufa. :-D

----------


## dclamp

Thats sounds like a fishy name to me... I try to spear away from any type of aquatic animal. The ocean in general tends to scare me... the shear scale of it is too much to comprehend... Not to mention I am kinda koi....

Im not good with fish puns... figured i would try for the halibut

----------


## Witis

Koi? You mean like those:



Or the ones jumping to seize the day to take over the U.S rivers?

----------


## Niya

Wow....Witis is still alive.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's nothing. Moti has a thread in General Development.

THE ZOMBIES ARE COMING!!!!

----------


## Witis

> Wow....Witis is still alive.


Of course. Just 'cause I had some work to finish in multiple areas which took all my time in no way makes me dead \(°.°)/ Although I still have some of it to finish which might keep me occupied for a little while longer. How is your Niyan kitty going these days?

----------


## Witis

> That's nothing. Moti has a thread in General Development.
> 
> THE ZOMBIES ARE COMING!!!!


No worries, I like to hunt them =^.^=.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Are they in season?

----------


## dclamp

Can visualad, timeshifter, mendhak, ILMV, and Atheist come back too?

----------


## Witis

> Are they in season?


Add some catnip, oh no I see what you mean, yes, and I have a license ︻┻┳══━一, ┳━

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Can visualad, timeshifter, mendhak, ILMV, and Atheist come back too?


Isn't timeshifter banned?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Decapitation doesn't sound right, though burning the bodies does. I just thought that shooting them in the head was sufficient. Decapitation requires considerably closer contact to a potentially diseased corpse. That seems pretty risky. Do you have to do your hunting with a full hazmat suit?

----------


## dday9

visualad posted something here about 2 pages back and Atheist helped me on a C++ question I had a while back too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, folks show up from time to time.

----------


## Witis

> Decapitation doesn't sound right, though burning the bodies does. I just thought that shooting them in the head was sufficient. Decapitation requires considerably closer contact to a potentially diseased corpse. That seems pretty risky. Do you have to do your hunting with a full hazmat suit?


Guns are my first weapon of choice as one head shot is usually enough in 80+% of all cases. However, once the virus takes over the brain it induces shrinkage and in advanced cases the end result is a brain about the size of an alligator's (about 6 grams), making head shots much less effective. To compensate some hunters "double tap" i.e. use 2 bullets just to make sure, however, that doesn't always work either. The only way to be completely certain that the beasts are dead is to sever their heads from their bodies. As a hunter I savour the hollow sound a zombie head makes when it crashes onto a hard surface. Sometimes I use a knife to make an initial incision and a golf club to finish the job - although I have yet to make a hole in one.

Hazmats are not usually necessary as the virus isn't airborn and the suits can slow you down, rip easily, reduce visibility, etc. although I do use them on occasion when disposing of large numbers of zombie corpses. Lightweight armour capable of blocking any skin contact and preventing infected wounds is my preference.

----------


## Witis



----------


## dclamp

Are you ACTUALLY a "prepper"

I have considered getting into "prepping" for some type of apocalypse because lets be honest, your last picture, I would be pretty excited too. Its not every day you get to shoot zombies. At the same time I have considered prepping for the inevitable "big one" that is going to hit California eventually... Considering my family is not prepped at all... I have wanted to get at least some basic supplies together... Haven't gotten around to that yet.

But I DO have my Glock 23, Ruger LC9, S&W AR15 Sport. So I am set to kill zombies.. just not survive. That god I studied up watching The Walking Dead.

----------


## dclamp

> Isn't timeshifter banned?


Hmm he must be... I cant find his username in the members list.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> KFC? Switch to Popeyes!


The trouble ith Popeyes is that I've had all I can stand and I just can't stand any more.  It's a very real issue for me.

----------


## Witis

> Are you ACTUALLY a "prepper"
> 
> I have considered getting into "prepping" for some type of apocalypse because lets be honest, your last picture, I would be pretty excited too. Its not every day you get to shoot zombies. At the same time I have considered prepping for the inevitable "big one" that is going to hit California eventually... Considering my family is not prepped at all... I have wanted to get at least some basic supplies together... Haven't gotten around to that yet.
> 
> But I DO have my Glock 23, Ruger LC9, S&W AR15 Sport. So I am set to kill zombies.. just not survive. That god I studied up watching The Walking Dead.


I am more of a hunter than a prepper as I don't have a bomb shelter containing 2 years of long life food. Even so I spot more and more zombies every single day and have given up pretending that I am not in the midst of a zombie war. The apocalypse, i.e. winning, is what gets me out of bed in the morning.

You have some impressive guns, however, I have read some bad things about the Ruger and would not use it in any sort of anti-zombie capacity. I often use Winchester rifles and ammunition and can thoroughly endorse them to anyone with a zombie hunting permit.

----------


## dclamp

> I am more of a hunter than a prepper as I don't have a bomb shelter containing 2 years of long life food. Even so I spot more and more zombies every single day and have given up pretending that I am not in the midst of a zombie war. The apocalypse, i.e. winning, is what gets me out of bed in the morning.
> 
> You have some impressive guns, however, I have read some bad things about the Ruger and would not use it in any sort of anti-zombie capacity. I often use Winchester rifles and ammunition and can thoroughly endorse them to anyone with a zombie hunting permit.


My next (and probably last for a while) will be a shotgun. Not sure what kind yet. I use the Ruger LC9 for when I conceal carry only. I tried concealing the rifle, didnt go so well!

----------


## dday9

> My next (and probably last for a while) will be a shotgun.


I'm a big advocate for a crack barrel 16 gauge. For one reason, they're great for small game(squirrels, rabbits, etc.). The other reason is because if you are looking to use it for self defense, then you can incapacitate the attacker without killing him/her.

----------


## dclamp

Shotgun is probably one of the best home defense weapons in my opinion. Plus the sound of racking a shotgun is so intimidating

----------


## dday9

> Shotgun is probably one of the best home defense weapons in my opinion. Plus the sound of racking a shotgun is so intimidating


I agree on both points, but I have something to say about the second point. Plus this is the post race so why the hell not?

Where I live a big crime is what's known as kick-door. The thugs(generally gang members) will literally kick a door down with guns in hand, raid the house and shoot to kill anyone they see. The sound of pumping a shotgun tells the robbers A) that you're in the house and B) you have a shotgun. So they know where you are will shoot their fully automatic guns in your direction.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I agree on both points, but I have something to say about the second point. Plus this is the post race so why the hell not?


Sure, but why did you put it all in one post?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think you should get a side-by-side double barrel 12, or even 10, guage with such a twitchy trigger that you are sure to discharge both barrels every time you fire the thing.....then let Newton teach the next lesson.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've only fired shotguns a couple times, but it left me with one firm conclusion: I need about two layers of hearing protection for those things. Handguns are fine, shotguns...well, my hearing isn't great to begin with, and I'd rather not rid myself of the rest of it.

----------


## dday9

12 gauges can be loud.

----------


## dday9

Plus if it has a full choke then they can kick real hard too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No choke...full throttle!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Don't try to understand that. It's only a post race post.

----------


## dday9

Post.

----------


## dday9

Race.

----------


## Witis

> I'm a big advocate for a crack barrel 16 gauge.


Amateurs love them.




> For one reason, they're great for small game(squirrels, rabbits, etc.).


Spoken like a real zombie.




> The other reason is because if you are looking to use it for self defense, then you can incapacitate the attacker without killing him/her.


Yep, although they can incapacitate larger animals they are not that effective at bringing them down, and are therefore only good for amateurs with highly questionable aiming capabilities.

----------


## Witis

> Shotgun is probably one of the best home defense weapons in my opinion. Plus the sound of racking a shotgun is so intimidating


I traded my shotgun for a high powered lightweight elephant gun, the business.

----------


## Witis

> Plus this is the post race so why the hell not?
> 
> Where I live a big crime is what's known as kick-door. The thugs(generally gang members) will literally kick a door down with guns in hand, raid the house and shoot to kill anyone they see. The sound of pumping a shotgun tells the robbers A) that you're in the house and B) you have a shotgun. So they know where you are will shoot their fully automatic guns in your direction.


What colours do you wear?

----------


## dclamp

> I agree on both points, but I have something to say about the second point. Plus this is the post race so why the hell not?
> 
> Where I live a big crime is what's known as kick-door. The thugs(generally gang members) will literally kick a door down with guns in hand, raid the house and shoot to kill anyone they see. The sound of pumping a shotgun tells the robbers A) that you're in the house and B) you have a shotgun. So they know where you are will shoot their fully automatic guns in your direction.


Well if I lived in that area, my shotgun would already be racked. Or I would just leave the house.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nothing better than a nice rack.

----------


## sharpCode#

Hey guys  :Smilie:  how many fellow aussies regular vbf?

----------


## dday9

You know your a redkneck when your gun rack, got a gun rack on it.

----------


## dday9

Hey, I just realized that I have 40,000 post and this post won't affect it because it's in the CC

----------


## dday9

Hey, I just realized that I have 4,000 post and this post won't affect it because it's in the CC

----------


## dday9

That last post was my edit.

----------


## dday9

40k! Who am I JMcIlhinney?!

----------


## dday9

I got into it with him the other day...

----------


## dclamp

Please share.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I got into it with him the other day...


Hot tub?  Jaccuzzi?  Tapioca?

----------


## dday9

An argument over the fact that I helped somebody with an obvious homework question.

----------


## dday9

The guy put forth 99% of the effort but his teacher told him that he had to include the Try/Catch/Finally statement.

----------


## dday9

It was a scenario where Integer or Double's TryParse method would've been better, but what I did was literally take what he had provided and added the Try/Catch/Finally for him.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Hey guys  how many fellow aussies regular vbf?


Quite a few, including the #1 poster on the forum.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I saw that thread. If you call that "getting into it"....well, you won't be selling many tickets to THAT match.

----------


## dday9

I just don't know why he called me out like that...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A pet peeve...well, maybe a semi-domesticated peeve. .Paul. tends to provide whole answers to homework problems, which drives some other folks crazy...and then there's a third set who were crazy to begin with. It drives them sane again, so it all balances out pretty nicely.

----------


## Witis

> I traded my shotgun for a high powered lightweight elephant gun, the business.


Hitting a zombie in the head means there is no need to decapitate. =D

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Only if you hit that walnut-sized brain, right?

----------


## Witis

> Only if you hit that walnut-sized brain, right?


Not quite, a head shot from an elephant gun can literally explode a zombie's head right of their shoulders!

./\ /\
=^.^= ┏━ - - - -
.''" "''

----------


## FunkyDexter

Contrary to appearances JM's human like the rest of us.  I didn't see the thread in question but I'm willing to bet his frustration was really with the questioner rather than you, you just happened to in the firing line when he went pop.  Lazy posters are a huge peeve of his but he usually just ignores those who answer the lazy.

----------


## Witis

10001001000111

----------


## Witis

10000110001010

----------


## Witis

101000100010

----------


## Witis

1101110110010

----------


## Witis

100010100010

----------


## Witis

1000100011010

----------


## Witis

100000101

----------


## dee-u

FATINA is a little shameful

----------


## Witis

10000110101000

----------


## Witis

> FATINA is a little shameful


has Tina tried dieting?

----------


## Witis

11000011100

----------


## Witis

100000011011

----------


## Witis

10010101011111

----------


## Witis

110010001100

----------


## Witis

1101010011100

----------


## Witis

1011100111110

----------


## Witis

1010010110001

----------


## Witis

1111001010100

----------


## Witis

1110110010111

----------


## dee-u

> has Tina tried dieting?


He (or she) is on VB6 diet

----------


## Witis

1000101010100

----------


## Witis

> He (or she) is on VB6 diet


Sounds divine =D

----------


## Witis

1101011101001

----------


## Witis

1000010101110

----------


## Witis

1110111110

----------


## Witis

11110100

----------


## Witis

11101100000

----------


## Witis

10001110111101

----------


## Witis

1101001001100

----------


## Witis

10001000100010

----------


## Witis

100000010001

----------


## Witis

111010110100

----------


## Witis

1011010110011

----------


## Witis

1110100010110

----------


## Witis

111011000001

----------


## Witis

1011101111101

----------


## Witis

1111111000101

----------


## Witis

10001

----------


## Witis

1110010010101

----------


## Witis

10000110101000

----------


## Witis

1111001100010

----------


## Witis

111110100011

----------


## Witis

10010101110101

----------


## Witis

10000101111111

----------


## Witis

110010100000

----------


## Witis

110101000010

----------


## Witis

1111111110100

----------


## Witis

1110000111001

----------


## Witis

1011100111011

----------


## Witis

1101000100001

----------


## Witis

1000100100100

----------


## Witis

10000110101010

----------


## Witis

1110101100010

----------


## Witis

101100110011

----------


## Witis

10001110001000

----------


## Witis

1100111110101

----------


## Witis

101010001010

----------


## Witis

111111101110

----------


## Witis

11000011001

----------


## Witis

1111111101101

----------


## Witis

111011000100

----------


## Witis

10011110101

----------


## dee-u

11001110101011

----------


## Witis

1111011101111

----------


## dclamp

0101001101110100011011110111000000100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001100010011010010110  1110011000010111001001111001

----------


## Witis

> 11001110101011


Nice 8D

----------


## Witis

> 0101001101110100011011110111000000100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001100010011010010110  1110011000010111001001111001


Are u impersonating google?

----------


## Witis

110101100010

----------


## Witis

10010111101000

----------


## Witis

1101010000

----------


## Witis

1100010011110

----------


## Witis

101110100010

----------


## Witis

110001100101

----------


## Witis

101111001011

----------


## Witis

10101010001

----------


## Witis

10001000110101

----------


## Witis

1110110100000

----------


## Witis

1101110110100

----------


## Witis

I just stepped over :42 :-D

----------


## Witis

1001010101

----------


## Witis

11010010110

----------


## Witis

1011011111111

----------


## Witis

1011110110001

----------


## Witis

1110011001

----------


## Witis

10001111011

----------


## Witis

101110111000

----------


## Witis

1101000101011

----------


## Witis

10000111000000

----------


## Witis

10010101010011

----------


## Witis

10001011010010

----------


## Witis

1100111010010

----------


## Witis

10010011110110

----------


## Witis

1000100110001

----------


## Witis

1101101001000

----------


## Witis

111101011010

----------


## Witis

100000010010

----------


## Witis

10000101101100

----------


## Witis

10001010001100

----------


## Witis

10100010000

----------


## Witis

1100110111000

----------


## Witis

10001110010000

----------


## Witis

10010011001

----------


## Witis

10001110101100

----------


## Witis

1011111101111

----------


## Witis

1001011001110

----------


## Witis

1111110001100

----------


## Witis

1111110011000

----------


## Witis

1111101111011

----------


## Witis

110000110011

----------


## Witis

10011101010

----------


## Witis

1010000111000

----------


## Witis

10000101001001

----------


## Witis

111100110

----------


## Witis

1101101001110

----------


## Witis

1110010100010

----------


## Witis

10010000011101

----------


## Witis

1001100110111

----------


## Witis

101110000100

----------


## Witis

1001101001001

----------


## Witis

10010111001

----------


## Witis

1100100011000

----------


## Witis

1010000010100

----------


## Witis

1110110101100

----------


## Witis

111110101000

----------


## Witis

10001010100010

----------


## Witis

110001011101

----------


## Witis

10000000000000

----------


## Witis

10000111110111

----------


## Witis

1100001011011

----------


## Witis

1001100001101

----------


## Witis

1110000000001

----------


## Witis

10001101001

----------


## Witis

1000010111010

----------


## Witis

10010011011101

----------


## Witis

1111001110000

----------


## Witis

1000010000011

----------


## Witis

10001010011110

----------


## Witis

1000001001010

----------


## Witis

101000111

----------


## Witis

110101101000

----------


## Witis

1100001011010

----------


## Witis

10100010101

----------


## Witis

11111010100

----------


## Witis

1001111011110

----------


## Witis

1111011001000

----------


## Witis

10011100001011

----------


## Witis

1110110101

----------


## Witis

11110100010

----------


## Witis

1110110011011

----------


## Witis

1101101111010

----------


## Witis

10010101010011

----------


## Witis

1010110110111

----------


## Witis

1100000111000

----------


## Witis

111001010000

----------


## Witis

10001110001

----------


## Witis

100001111010

----------


## Witis

1011001

----------


## Witis

1110001111100

----------


## Witis

1101011000010

----------


## Witis

101001001001

----------


## Witis

100000110100

----------


## Witis

10111110000

----------


## Witis

10100111010

----------


## Witis

110000111001

----------


## Witis

101011000111

----------


## Witis

10000110011011

----------


## Witis

1101001001

----------


## Witis

1110010111

----------


## Witis

1001111000011

----------


## Witis

1011110101111

----------


## Witis

110111110000

----------


## Witis

1000100101111

----------


## Witis

10010011110011

----------


## Witis

1001111000001

----------


## Witis

110101

----------


## Witis

1000000000

----------


## Witis

1111000010

----------


## Witis

11010011

----------


## Witis

1111001101000

----------


## Witis

1111010011001

----------


## Witis

1101001110010

----------


## Witis

1011010101111

----------


## Witis

1011000011101

----------


## Witis

1k Posts, representational governments for the win!

----------


## FunkyDexter

2345

----------


## dday9

FD, did you compile the code that I posted in that VB6 thread?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Errr, which one?  There are about 3 or 4 at the moment and each is as pointless as the last.  They're keeping me mildly amused in my more bored moments but I've got to the point where I'm just skimming them now.

----------


## dday9

This one:



```
Option Strict On
Option Explicit On
Module Module1

    Private Structure Obj
        Public Property Character As Char
        Public Property X As Integer
        Public Property Y As Integer
    End Structure

    Private Structure Size
        Public Property Height As Integer
        Public Property Width As Integer
    End Structure

    Private asteroids As List(Of Obj)
    Private keyThread As Threading.Thread
    Private gameThread As Threading.Thread
    Private playing As Boolean
    Private r As Random
    Private screenSize As Size
    Private ship As Obj

    Sub Main()
        r = New Random

        Do
            Console.WriteLine("Press any key to start a new game.")
            Console.ReadKey()

            Call NewGame()
            Do
            Loop Until Not playing
        Loop
    End Sub

    Private Sub NewGame()
        asteroids = New List(Of Obj)
        keyThread = New Threading.Thread(AddressOf KeyInput)
        gameThread = New Threading.Thread(AddressOf GameLoop)
        playing = True
        screenSize = New Size
        ship = New Obj

        With screenSize
            .Height = 10
            .Width = 20
        End With

        With ship
            .Character = "^"c
            .X = screenSize.Width \ 2
            .Y = screenSize.Height \ 2
        End With

        Call Draw()

        keyThread.Start()
        gameThread.Start()
    End Sub

    Private Sub MoveAsteroids()
        For i As Integer = asteroids.Count - 1 To 0 Step -1
            Dim asteroid As Obj = asteroids.Item(i)
            asteroid.Y += 1

            asteroids.Item(i) = asteroid
        Next
    End Sub

    Private Sub NewAsteroid()
        Dim newbie As Obj = New Obj

        With newbie
            .Character = "*"c
            .X = r.Next(0, screenSize.Width + 1)
            .Y = 0
        End With

        asteroids.Add(newbie)
    End Sub

    Private Sub CheckCollision()
        For i As Integer = asteroids.Count - 1 To 0 Step -1
            Dim asteroid As Obj = asteroids.Item(i)

            If asteroid.Y = screenSize.Height + 1 Then
                asteroids.RemoveAt(i)
            ElseIf asteroid.X = ship.X AndAlso asteroid.Y = ship.Y Then
                playing = False
            End If
        Next
    End Sub

    Private Sub Draw()
        Console.Clear()

        Console.CursorLeft = ship.X
        Console.CursorTop = ship.Y
        Console.Write(ship.Character)

        For Each asteroid As Obj In asteroids
            Console.CursorLeft = asteroid.X
            Console.CursorTop = asteroid.Y
            Console.Write(asteroid.Character)
        Next
    End Sub

    Private Sub GameLoop()
        Dim s As New Stopwatch
        s.Start()

        Call MoveAsteroids()
        Call NewAsteroid()
        Call CheckCollision()
        Call Draw()

        'Loop
        While s.Elapsed <= TimeSpan.FromMilliseconds(16.6)
        End While

        s.Stop()

        Debug.WriteLine(s.ElapsedMilliseconds)

        If playing = True Then
            gameThread = New Threading.Thread(AddressOf GameLoop)
            gameThread.Start()
        End If
    End Sub

    Private Sub KeyInput()
        Do
            Dim info As ConsoleKeyInfo = Console.ReadKey
            If info.Key = ConsoleKey.LeftArrow AndAlso ship.X - 1 >= 0 Then
                ship.X -= 1
            ElseIf info.Key = ConsoleKey.RightArrow AndAlso ship.X + 1 <= screenSize.Width Then
                ship.X += 1
            End If
        Loop Until Not playing
    End Sub

End Module
```

----------


## FunkyDexter

Oh yes.  I did see that and it definitely made me smile.  Glad to see my challenge was accepted.  It's probably less code than I used back in the day but I reckon the old ZXSpectrum command keys meant I did less typing  :Smilie: 

I haven't compiled it and probably won't get round to it as I surf mostly at work but I'll happily take your word for it that it does what it says on the tin.

----------


## dday9

It is pretty fun. You're a little ^ at the bottom and * fall from the top to the bottom. The only objective is to avoid hitting the *

----------


## dday9

In fact I will add it to the Game Demos forum too.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> The only objective is to avoid hitting the *


If we were on 4chan that would invite comment.

Actually, you've persuaded me.  I've gone all nostalgic and I'm at home now and need a break so I'm going to feed the cats and then give it a whirl.

----------


## dday9

Here is the updated link:
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...oid&highlight=

----------


## FunkyDexter

Weeeeee!  That was pretty good fun.  I had to tweak the parameters a bit to make it playable (upped the screen size and slowed down the game loop) but it took me right back to my teens.

----------


## dday9

I was afraid the game loop would be a bit to fast, but I said what the heck people can adjust them.

----------


## dday9

At first, I didn't have this line:


```
If CBool(DateTime.Now.Millisecond Mod 2) Then
    Call NewAsteroid()
End If
```

And asteroids would appear after every cycle which made the game very tough.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Oh, I also changed the start position of the ship from screenheight/2 to 3*screenheight/4 to push it down the screen a bit.  It actually probably ought to be 7/8 really.  Or you could get _really_ adventurous and allow vertical movement.




> And asteroids would appear after every cycle which made the game very tough


No Kidding!  Twitch gaming or what!

----------


## Witis

Post Race!

----------


## Witis

1011000011101

----------


## Witis

1010000111011

----------


## Witis

1011100010100

----------


## Witis

1001001001110

----------


## Witis

1111101010

----------


## Witis

1000111010000

----------


## Witis

110000000

----------


## Witis

10010011011010

----------


## Witis

1110110011101

----------


## Witis

111100010111

----------


## Witis

111110100101

----------


## Witis

10000001001100

----------


## Witis

111011111101

----------


## Witis

10011011010100

----------


## Witis

10000111101101

----------


## Witis

111011000010

----------


## Witis

100101101011

----------


## Witis

1111101000110

----------


## Witis

1010101110

----------


## Witis

1010000000011

----------


## Witis

100001100000

----------


## Witis

11000011010

----------


## Witis

1101101000010

----------


## Witis

1000111111010

----------


## Witis

1010011000110

----------


## Witis

1011111110101

----------


## Witis

1001000111000

----------


## Witis

11011011110

----------


## Witis

100101101101

----------


## Witis

10000101001000

----------


## Witis

10011010110101

----------


## Witis

1010010001110

----------


## Witis

1100010100001

----------


## Witis

111010

----------


## Witis

100111000001

----------


## Witis

1110100000100

----------


## Witis

1000100100001

----------


## Witis

101111100101

----------


## Witis

1100001001001

----------


## Witis

1100101101011

----------


## Witis

101110001000

----------


## Witis

110001000110

----------


## Witis

101101011100

----------


## Witis

1000010011100

----------


## Witis

1001111111011

----------


## Witis

1100101010110

----------


## Witis

10010100101

----------


## Witis

1001010011010

----------


## Witis

111111111000

----------


## Witis

111001111110

----------


## Witis

1101111101100

----------


## Witis

11001100000

----------


## Witis

10010100101000

----------


## Witis

10010011101100

----------


## Witis

110110011011

----------


## Witis

1110010101110

----------


## Witis

11111111100

----------


## Witis

11101000100

----------


## Witis

10000001000001

----------


## Witis

1011001001001

----------


## Witis

11000110010

----------


## Witis

1100000000000

----------


## Witis

1011110110111

----------


## Witis

1101110010000

----------


## Witis

100011110111

----------


## Witis

1100110000000

----------


## Witis

100110001101

----------


## Witis

111111100011

----------


## Witis

110000110000

----------


## Witis

1111100111110

----------


## Witis

101011100011

----------


## Witis

11110010000

----------


## Witis

101111001111

----------


## Witis

100110101101

----------


## Witis

1010000101111

----------


## Witis

111111010001

----------


## Witis

1110101100000

----------


## Witis

1010001

----------


## Witis

111100110

----------


## Witis

1010010011011

----------


## Witis

1011111001001

----------


## Witis

11001111101

----------


## Witis

1100100100000

----------


## Witis

10100111000

----------


## Witis

1011100010

----------


## Witis

111101001101

----------


## Witis

1010101001101

----------


## Witis

1100111011101

----------


## Witis

1101000101101

----------


## Witis

110100001100

----------


## Witis

1101111101

----------


## Witis

1000100001111

----------


## Witis

1100110011101

----------


## Witis

1110001101111

----------


## Witis

1010000010101

----------


## Witis

111001110111

----------


## Witis

100001111101

----------


## Witis

1111000101111

----------


## Witis

1101111100010

----------


## Witis

1111110000100

----------


## Witis

111011001101

----------


## Witis

111111101100

----------


## Witis

1110001110101

----------


## Witis

100101100101

----------


## Witis

11101100

----------


## Witis

110001111011

----------


## Witis

101000001

----------


## Witis

10000010100010

----------


## Witis

1110101001

----------


## Witis

1100001010111

----------


## Witis

11001111110

----------


## Witis

10010000011011

----------


## Witis

10010100010001

----------


## Witis

10000010110001

----------


## Witis

1001010110

----------


## Witis

1000100000101

----------


## Witis

10001111000101

----------


## Witis

100011001

----------


## Witis

1011111100111

----------


## Witis

1101001011101

----------


## Witis

1110110011110

----------


## Witis

10000010100001

----------


## Witis

100111110010

----------


## Witis

111110

----------


## Witis

100001010

----------


## Witis

11100101111

----------


## Witis

1101100000001

----------


## Witis

10001000100111

----------


## Witis

1100101101101

----------


## Witis

1010011010001

----------


## Witis

1001001100010

----------


## Witis

100110110010

----------


## Witis

1001010010001

----------


## Witis

10011011000110

----------


## Witis

10001001000101

----------


## Witis

11001010001

----------


## Witis

10010011010111

----------


## Witis

1100100010

----------


## Witis

1001001111001

----------


## Witis

111101001000

----------


## Witis

10111101000

----------


## Witis

1111010101010

----------


## Witis

10101101110

----------


## Witis

10111011111

----------


## Witis

1011110010101

----------


## Witis

1011

----------


## Witis

1010100011010

----------


## Witis

101110010101

----------


## Witis

10001001010000

----------


## Witis

1101000000010

----------


## Witis

110110000

----------


## Witis

100111111001

----------


## Witis

1011100001000

----------


## Witis

1101111101011

----------


## Witis

1011011001

----------


## Witis

1111110000

----------


## Witis

10110010010

----------


## Witis

1011000011001

----------


## Witis

1000010010110

----------


## Witis

10000111110100

----------


## Witis

1101110000111

----------


## Witis

10001110100011

----------


## Witis

1000101011011

----------


## Witis

10001001101000

----------


## Witis

1011001101001

----------


## Witis

1101101001

----------


## Witis

100100101

----------


## Witis

1110000010010

----------


## Witis

10001100001110

----------


## Witis

1010001100111

----------


## Witis

110000110011

----------


## Witis

I am on page 1337 of the post race!

----------


## Witis

10000010111000

----------


## Witis

1011111100

----------


## Witis

100100100

----------


## Witis

1000011100111

----------


## Witis

10110000010

----------


## Witis

10000001011000

----------


## Witis

1010101001011

----------


## Witis

101000100000

----------


## Witis

1000111101010

----------


## Witis

1001110010000

----------


## Witis

111110001110

----------


## Witis

1001101010000

----------


## Witis

1001011110000

----------


## Witis

1110101100

----------


## Witis

1000111010110

----------


## Witis

110000101110

----------


## Witis

1111101110101

----------


## Witis

10111110100

----------


## Witis

1011111110

----------


## Witis

100001001100

----------


## Witis

1100011001011

----------


## Witis

101110100000

----------


## Witis

111101010101

----------


## Witis

1010111011110

----------


## Witis

10000011000101

----------


## Witis

100100100011

----------


## Witis

1011011100001

----------


## Witis

10111010

----------


## Witis

100001001110

----------


## Witis

101000101011

----------


## Witis

1110000100000

----------


## Witis

10011010011101

----------


## Witis

10001001011111

----------


## Witis

1111101111

----------


## Witis

10010100000110

----------


## Witis

1110000100001

----------


## Witis

11100000100

----------


## Witis

11100000100

----------


## Witis

1110011100110

----------


## Witis

1101011011100

----------


## Witis

11010111100

----------


## Witis

10001110010111

----------


## Witis

1000111110110

----------


## Witis

101101011010

----------


## Witis

1100110101010

----------


## Witis

1000010111110

----------


## Witis

1010111011011

----------


## Witis

1101011101101

----------


## Witis

1001100010

----------


## Witis

110110101101

----------


## Witis

11001011100

----------


## Witis

11000100101

----------


## Witis

11011011010

----------


## Witis

10000011010011

----------


## Witis

101101110101

----------


## Witis

1101001110000

----------


## Witis

10011011001

----------


## Witis

10000111011

----------


## Witis

1101110101100

----------


## Witis

10010001100000

----------


## Witis

101010010

----------


## Witis

10001101000101

----------


## Witis

1010011001110

----------


## Witis

1000000110001

----------


## Witis

111000100001

----------


## Witis

111000101101

----------


## Witis

111101001011

----------


## dday9

Wow Witis, you've given new life into the post race.

----------


## szlamany

That's one way to look at it  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

I've looked into the Adobe ColdFusion by clicking on the ad that keeps appearing on VBF. All I can say is, wow. I would love to have it. If only there was an enterprise edition.

----------


## szlamany

That is on the expensive side of software - wouldn't you say?

----------


## dday9

I completely agree.

----------


## Witis

> Wow Witis, you've given new life into the post race.


Yep, I am now powered by a new binary engine. =D

----------


## Witis

10011001010000

----------


## Witis

1111101101100

----------


## Witis

110101011001

----------


## Witis

1101111010001

----------


## Witis

1101000011

----------


## Witis

1001110101001

----------


## Witis

1001000101101

----------


## Witis

1111101011101

----------


## Witis

10010011110

----------


## Witis

1100101001001

----------


## Witis

1111011001001

----------


## Witis

11100110001

----------


## Witis

11101010111

----------


## Witis

1100011010110

----------


## Witis

1010000011111

----------


## Witis

10000000001100

----------


## Witis

1100101100110

----------


## Witis

1010100010100

----------


## Witis

1100010001010

----------


## Witis

110101010101

----------


## Witis

1011010000

----------


## Witis

11010011110

----------


## Witis

10000100101000

----------


## Witis

1101111101101

----------


## Witis

101110110

----------


## Witis

100110110001

----------


## Witis

1011000111101

----------


## Witis

1010000010100

----------


## Witis

10000111001

----------


## Witis

10011010001111

----------


## Witis

111010011101

----------


## Witis

1010000101

----------


## Witis

1011110011000

----------


## Witis

11101100111

----------


## Witis

1111010001111

----------


## Witis

10001100001

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Ff  ,

----------


## Witis

1001001111001

----------


## Witis

> Ff  ,


pFffttt

----------


## Witis

1001100110001

----------


## Witis

10001010000110

----------


## Witis

1010010111010

----------


## Witis

1011000110

----------


## Witis

1010001000101

----------


## Witis

1111010100010

----------


## Witis

1100000110

----------


## Witis

11010

----------


## Witis

10000001111101

----------


## Witis

1101001110101

----------


## Witis

1011010000110

----------


## Witis

1100110010100

----------


## Witis

10000101011

----------


## Witis

10010010010

----------


## Witis

10000101001011

----------


## Witis

1001101011

----------


## Witis

1110100100000

----------


## Witis

111110111000

----------


## Witis

1000111011111

----------


## Witis

10010011001100

----------


## Witis

11010101111

----------


## Witis

100010001110

----------


## Witis

101010000

----------


## Witis

10000110101010

----------


## Witis

10111100000

----------


## Witis

10010111000101

----------


## Witis

10001111010001

----------


## Witis

1011010000101

----------


## Witis

10001101001011

----------


## Witis

11001001000

----------


## Witis

111111100010

----------


## Witis

10011010110110

----------


## Witis

10111101101

----------


## Witis

1100101000011

----------


## Witis

1000110011010

----------


## Witis

1111010100

----------


## Witis

1011111011010

----------


## Witis

111011101101

----------


## Witis

1000100101011

----------


## Witis

101010001100

----------


## Witis

1000111000000

----------


## Witis

1111011111000

----------


## Witis

10110001100

----------


## Witis

111000100010

----------


## Witis

101111100011

----------


## Witis

111101111010

----------


## Witis

1101100111

----------


## Witis

11011000

----------


## Witis

10010101010110

----------


## Witis

11011111101

----------


## Witis

1001011111

----------


## Witis

1011110000

----------


## Witis

101011100011

----------


## Witis

10000111001

----------


## Witis

110110000101

----------


## Witis

110100111001

----------


## Witis

10100100111

----------


## Witis

10011100000

----------


## Witis

100010101011

----------


## Witis

111011100111

----------


## Witis

100010011010

----------


## Witis

1111110110111

----------


## Witis

110110011101

----------


## Witis

10001110010101

----------


## Witis

1001010011000

----------


## Witis

10010101001100

----------


## Witis

101101000000

----------


## Witis

110000111100

----------


## Witis

1000110101110

----------


## Witis

1001100001000

----------


## Witis

10000010011010

----------


## Witis

1111001011

----------


## Witis

1011011001101

----------


## Witis

10010000000

----------


## Witis

11010111010

----------


## Witis

110110110011

----------


## Witis

1101110010111

----------


## Witis

10000010000011

----------


## Witis

1001010110111

----------


## Witis

1111011001100

----------


## Witis

1010000100111

----------


## Witis

1001111011100

----------


## Witis

1010111010110

----------


## Witis

101000110100

----------


## Witis

1111001001011

----------


## Witis

1001000100011

----------


## Witis

1100000111

----------


## Witis

1010100000111

----------


## Witis

1000001000101

----------


## Witis

1001111010001

----------


## Witis

110011

----------


## Witis

10001100100100

----------


## Witis

101101110111

----------


## Witis

10001110010010

----------


## Witis

1001001101010

----------


## Witis

10001111001010

----------


## Witis

1110001001101

----------


## Witis

1000110001

----------


## Witis

1000100010110

----------


## Witis

10001100010010

----------


## Witis

1100101001001

----------


## Witis

1000110100010

----------


## Witis

1011100000010

----------


## Witis

101010010011

----------


## Witis

1100001000010

----------


## Witis

1011111110111

----------


## Witis

101100110101

----------


## Witis

1100001110011

----------


## Witis

10000011110101

----------


## Witis

111100001100

----------


## Witis

10001111101001

----------


## Witis

1110100111101

----------


## Witis

1110000100100

----------


## Witis

1001010001100

----------


## Witis

1110000000101

----------


## Witis

101000111100

----------


## Witis

1011011101100

----------


## Witis

100100111000

----------


## Witis

1100111000101

----------


## Witis

1011110111010

----------


## Witis

1010010101000

----------


## Witis

1011011010011

----------


## Witis

10000011101001

----------


## Witis

101010011001

----------


## Witis

1000010111011

----------


## Witis

11010010

----------


## Witis

1000000

----------


## Witis

11001011001

----------


## Witis

101110110011

----------


## Witis

1010111001101

----------


## Witis

10111000010

----------


## Witis

11011

----------


## Witis

1110011110110

----------


## Witis

1010000110101

----------


## Witis

1000101010100

----------


## Witis

10001101111100

----------


## Witis

1000011111110

----------


## Witis

1001101011

----------


## Witis

1111100001100

----------


## Witis

110110001101

----------


## Witis

1001100100100

----------


## Witis

110000110101

----------


## Witis

100011101000

----------


## Witis

1000110101

----------


## Witis

10001110000110

----------


## Witis

101011101

----------


## Witis

10010110100100

----------


## Witis

11100000111

----------


## Witis

110001010011

----------


## Witis

1001010101010

----------


## Witis

1001011101100

----------


## Witis

1000101110001

----------


## Witis

1000111001010

----------


## Witis

10010101011011

----------


## Witis

1000011000

----------


## Witis

1001000011100

----------


## Witis

10001000000101

----------


## Witis

1110011000010

----------


## Witis

101000111

----------


## Witis

1001010110011

----------


## Witis

1000011001

----------


## Witis

10011011110010

----------


## Witis

111011100011

----------


## Witis

10010100001101

----------


## Witis

111001101100

----------


## Witis

1110100100000

----------


## Witis

10100001111

----------


## Witis

110010000001

----------


## Witis

101001100011

----------


## Witis

10011011001110

----------


## Witis

1000011110001

----------


## Witis

10000101010010

----------


## Witis

1100100000

----------


## Witis

1011011111110

----------


## Witis

101111110101

----------


## Witis

1111100011111

----------


## Witis

10001011011100

----------


## Witis

11010101110

----------


## Witis

1001100110001

----------


## Witis

1001100110001

----------


## Witis

1101111000100

----------


## Witis

10000100011000

----------


## Witis

10000011010100

----------


## Witis

10001111010001

----------


## Witis

1100010101101

----------


## Witis

101100000100

----------


## Witis

1111100010001

----------


## Witis

101111111111

----------


## Witis

1111110011001

----------


## Witis

1001000101000

----------


## Witis

101001001

----------


## Witis

11101010100

----------


## Witis

1010010000000

----------


## Witis

101010101

----------


## Witis

1010001001010

----------


## Witis

1101010110001

----------


## Witis

10000110011

----------


## Witis

1001100000

----------


## Witis

1001110011001

----------


## Witis

111110001101

----------


## Witis

100101001

----------


## Witis

110110101010

----------


## Witis

11011101111

----------


## Witis

10001000110001

----------


## Witis

11111001010

----------


## Witis

1101100101011

----------


## Witis

100110101010

----------


## Witis

1000101000001

----------


## Witis

10011000001011

----------


## Witis

11110100101

----------


## Witis

1001001000000

----------


## Witis

1001110001101

----------


## Witis

111101100010

----------


## Witis

10011000100101

----------


## Witis

110001001100

----------


## Witis

1100010000011

----------


## Witis

111100000110

----------


## Witis

1001000010111

----------


## Witis

1111001111101

----------


## Witis

1111000000101

----------


## Witis

11110000010

----------


## Witis

110101110100

----------


## Witis

101001111110

----------


## Witis

1011000000011

----------


## Witis

1010010111010

----------


## Witis

1100110000101

----------


## Witis

10000010000001

----------


## Witis

111111101011

----------


## Witis

11100000110

----------


## Witis

1110000001011

----------


## Witis

1110110110001

----------


## Witis

110110101000

----------


## Witis

10111110100

----------


## Witis

10000000111110

----------


## Witis

11111111101

----------


## Witis

1110111010010

----------


## Witis

111010001010

----------


## Witis

1111011101000

----------


## Witis

10111010101

----------


## Witis

10001010011111

----------


## Witis

100011100101

----------


## Witis

1010011111

----------


## Witis

11100000110

----------


## Witis

10101000010

----------


## Witis

10001000010111

----------


## Witis

1110110111010

----------


## Witis

10001011110000

----------


## Witis

1000000100110

----------


## Witis

1001000101100

----------


## Witis

10010000011001

----------


## Witis

101011001101

----------


## Witis

10101001100

----------


## Witis

10010101000010

----------


## Witis

1001100110100

----------


## Witis

10000001010100

----------


## Witis

10000011010

----------


## Witis

1000000011001

----------


## Witis

1000101110100

----------


## Witis

1001101000101

----------


## Witis

1010111111000

----------


## Witis

110001001

----------


## Witis

110000

----------


## Witis

1011110001001

----------


## Witis

1111111111100

----------


## Witis

1010110110000

----------


## Witis

1110000101010

----------


## Witis

110000101110

----------


## Witis

11100011010

----------


## Witis

1010011010100

----------


## Witis

1000000111000

----------


## Witis

111011101000

----------


## Witis

1100100011101

----------


## Witis

11110010000

----------


## Witis

1110100111

----------


## Witis

1001111011001

----------


## Witis

11100111110

----------


## Witis

1011011111011

----------


## Witis

1101101011111

----------


## Witis

11011100

----------


## Witis

1001111110100

----------


## Witis

11110011101

----------


## Witis

101000011100

----------


## Witis

11011101001

----------


## Witis

110001010010

----------


## Witis

110111111

----------


## Witis

1101011001

----------


## Witis

10000110011110

----------


## Witis

110100000011

----------


## Witis

111011001001

----------


## Witis

10010101111100

----------


## Witis

1100111001010

----------


## Witis

1101111100000

----------


## Witis

10001111101

----------


## Witis

111101100010

----------


## Witis

1101001

----------


## Witis

101001110

----------


## Witis

1011101011010

----------


## Witis

101100110

----------


## Witis

101000110110

----------


## Witis

10001101011111

----------


## Witis

10010101010010

----------


## Witis

11000011101

----------


## Witis

101101001001

----------


## Witis

100001000111

----------


## Witis

11101101

----------


## Witis

100111010010

----------


## Witis

11000000100

----------


## Witis

1110011000101

----------


## Witis

11111001011

----------


## Witis

1011100001111

----------


## Witis

1011011011001

----------


## Witis

1111001111001

----------


## Witis

101011100001

----------


## Witis

1000010000001

----------


## Witis

10011000100010

----------


## Witis

1111000110101

----------


## Witis

1000111110001

----------


## Witis

1110100111

----------


## Witis

1110000100

----------


## Witis

1100111011101

----------


## Witis

101110101000

----------


## Witis

10000100001010

----------


## Witis

1010001000011

----------


## Witis

101000100011

----------


## Witis

100010110

----------


## Witis

101000010111

----------


## Witis

101001101101

----------


## Witis

1010101110010

----------


## Witis

111111110100

----------


## Witis

10000100111011

----------


## dclamp

I am Unsubscribing from this threat... It was semi-interesting to read...

----------


## Witis

> I am Unsubscribing from this threat... It was semi-interesting to read...


Yep it might take some time before it gets back to being interesting. :-/

----------


## Witis

1101100000000

----------


## Witis

100110000001

----------


## Witis

1111000111000

----------


## Witis

1001111101000

----------


## Witis

10010000001100

----------


## Witis

1000111011000

----------


## Witis

1011001100010

----------


## Witis

100011110101

----------


## Witis

101011111110

----------


## Witis

110011110101

----------


## Witis

1001001100110

----------


## Witis

10001011100

----------


## Witis

11110011111

----------


## Witis

110110010111

----------


## Witis

11010110100

----------


## Witis

111010000011

----------


## Witis

1000101001011

----------


## Witis

111110000010

----------


## Witis

110001100111

----------


## Witis

1011011111101

----------


## Witis

11110110

----------


## Witis

10011001110111

----------


## Witis

10001111111101

----------


## Witis

111110101110

----------


## Witis

10010101001110

----------


## Witis

100111010100

----------


## Witis

1111011000010

----------


## Witis

10011001001011

----------


## Witis

10110011010

----------


## Witis

1010001101100

----------


## Witis

11110010110

----------


## Witis

1110100001100

----------


## Witis

1011001000010

----------


## Witis

11000000110

----------


## Witis

1000010001100

----------


## Witis

110000010101

----------


## Witis

1001001111000

----------


## Witis

11111101010

----------


## Witis

101100001010

----------


## Witis

1000001011011

----------


## Witis

10011001000100

----------


## Witis

1110111011

----------


## Witis

1101101110011

----------


## Witis

1110010110001

----------


## Witis

1000010100101

----------


## Witis

1101101110111

----------


## Witis

1011011001000

----------


## Witis

1001110110110

----------


## Witis

101100100100

----------


## Witis

10011011011010

----------


## Witis

10001100001011

----------


## Witis

110000010101

----------


## Witis

1001001111000

----------


## Witis

11111101010

----------


## Witis

101100001010

----------


## Witis

1000001011011

----------


## Witis

10011001000100

----------


## Witis

1110111011

----------


## Witis

1101101110011

----------


## Witis

1110010110001

----------


## Witis

1000010100101

----------


## Witis

1001001111000

----------


## Witis

11111101010

----------


## Witis

101100001010

----------


## Witis

1000001011011

----------


## Witis

10011001000100

----------


## Witis

1110111011

----------


## Witis

1101101110011

----------


## Witis

1110010110001

----------


## Witis

1000010100101

----------


## Witis

1101101110111

----------


## Witis

1011011001000

----------


## Witis

1001110110110

----------


## Witis

101100100100

----------


## Witis

10011011011010

----------


## Witis

10001100001011

----------


## Witis

110000010101

----------


## Witis

111010110111

----------


## Witis

110011001101

----------


## Witis

101000110111

----------


## Witis

1101100100111

----------


## Witis

100110000

----------


## Witis

1000001010100

----------


## Witis

110111010111

----------


## Witis

111110000100

----------


## Witis

10000001011000

----------


## Witis

10010000010101

----------


## Witis

100100110110

----------


## Witis

11110011111

----------


## Witis

100110011100

----------


## Witis

110101100111

----------


## Witis

1010010110001

----------


## Witis

10010111110111

----------


## Witis

1010010110110

----------


## Witis

11111000000

----------


## Witis

1111110111001

----------


## Witis

110101000111

----------


## Witis

1001111000

----------


## Witis

1111010110010

----------


## Witis

100101000001

----------


## Witis

1000100101001

----------


## Witis

1001010010100

----------


## Witis

111110000010

----------


## Witis

1100000000100

----------


## Witis

110110000

----------


## Witis

100100010000

----------


## Witis

110010100111

----------


## Witis

100000011001

----------


## Witis

10010010000110

----------


## Witis

10010101000101

----------


## Witis

1001111111000

----------


## Witis

1000011001

----------


## Witis

100010000

----------


## Witis

111110101010

----------


## Witis

111000011001

----------


## Witis

1111010001111

----------


## Witis

1001100000001

----------


## Witis

1011000100110

----------


## Witis

1000001010110

----------


## Witis

100001010011

----------


## Witis

10010100010100

----------


## Witis

1110110000001

----------


## Witis

100100000110

----------


## Witis

1001100101111

----------


## Witis

1111110011100

----------


## Witis

1111111011

----------


## Witis

1111011010110

----------


## Witis

10100001001

----------


## Witis

10000011000111

----------


## Witis

1111100001010

----------


## Witis

10001101

----------


## Witis

10010100011

----------


## Witis

1010110110000

----------


## Witis

10010101010111

----------


## Witis

1010000011111

----------


## Witis

10111100110

----------


## Witis

1111011111001

----------


## Witis

110111011110

----------


## Witis

1111101001000

----------


## Witis

100000000101

----------


## dday9

Witis, you're starting to sound like the Helen Keller robot off of Futurama.

----------


## dday9

Sorry, off of Family Guy.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya

Time to spice up this thread!

----------


## Niya

MOON!!!xD

----------


## dday9

The moon has always fascinated me.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> The moon has always fascinated me.


Are you a lunatic ?  :Wink:

----------


## Niya

LUST!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> Witis, you're starting to sound like the Helen Keller robot off of Futurama.


I can't help it, binary is so much more efficient and has a zero drag coefficient.

----------


## Witis

Although I have to admit that to organics binary can just look like a lot of zeros and ones rather than anything meaningful.

----------


## Witis

Here is a pic of a red binary heart:

----------


## dday9

I think you missed a comma in 54,087.

----------


## Witis

1000011001

----------


## Witis

> I think you missed a comma in 54,087.


Yeah machines don't really need commas, they are only there to assist organics to read long numbers. :Þ

----------


## Witis

100010000

----------


## Witis

111110101010

----------


## dday9

011010010110110001101
111011101100110010101
111001010011110111010
101101001011011000100
111101110110011001010
111100101101111011101
010110100101101100011
011110111011001100101

----------


## Witis

111000011001

----------


## dday9

I started, but had to stop. My eyes were hurting.

----------


## Witis

1111010001111

----------


## Witis

> I started, but had to stop. My eyes were hurting.


Did your shotgun backfire when you were shooting squirrels?

----------


## Witis

1001100000001

----------


## Witis

1011000100110

----------


## Witis

1000001010110

----------


## Witis

100001010011

----------


## Witis

10010100010100

----------


## Witis

1110110000001

----------


## Witis

100100000110

----------


## Witis

1001100101111

----------


## Witis

1111110011100

----------


## Witis

1111111011

----------


## Witis

1111011010110

----------


## Witis

10100001001

----------


## Witis

10000011000111

----------


## Witis

1111100001010

----------


## Witis

10001101

----------


## Witis

10010100011

----------


## Witis

1010110110000

----------


## Witis

10010101010111

----------


## Witis

1010000011111

----------


## Witis

10111100110

----------


## Witis

1111011111001

----------


## Witis

110111011110

----------


## Witis

1111101001000

----------


## Witis

100000000101

----------


## Witis

1110111001001

----------


## Witis

1001000000100

----------


## Witis

110010111000

----------


## Witis

1001010101010

----------


## Witis

11001011111

----------


## Witis

111001111001

----------


## Witis

110100000000

----------


## Witis

1111000011000

----------


## Witis

10000010001100

----------


## Witis

110010001100

----------


## Witis

110111101110

----------


## Witis

1110010111100

----------


## Witis

111111001010

----------


## Witis

101011100110

----------


## Witis

111111110101

----------


## Witis

101001111000

----------


## Witis

10101001000

----------


## Witis

10001111101001

----------


## Witis

10000100110011

----------


## Witis

1110011001100

----------


## Witis

1101101001101

----------


## Witis

1100000001000

----------


## Witis

1001111010011

----------


## Witis

110111111111

----------


## Witis

111110011101

----------


## Witis

1111000100001

----------


## Witis

1001111011000

----------


## Witis

11000000101

----------


## Witis

1011010110001

----------


## Witis

1110110000111

----------


## Witis

10010000000101

----------


## Witis

1100100111011

----------


## Witis

11110101010

----------


## Witis

110100111110

----------


## Witis

11011010101

----------


## Witis

10000000001010

----------


## Witis

10010010000010

----------


## Witis

100110000

----------


## Witis

111100001011

----------


## Witis

100010001001

----------


## Witis

10001001111010

----------


## Witis

101110011101

----------


## Witis

110011100011

----------


## Witis

1001001011101

----------


## Witis

10000110011000

----------


## Witis

11100011101

----------


## Witis

110111001100

----------


## Witis

1110110111111

----------


## Witis

1110000010100

----------


## Witis

1100000101001

----------


## Witis

11111111100

----------


## Witis

10010110110111

----------


## Witis

1110001110111

----------


## Witis

10001100111101

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hmmm, a bit duller than when I left.

----------


## Witis

1010100110111

----------


## Witis

> Hmmm, a bit duller than when I left.


Depends on your view, however, it will only get truly fun later on. \(^.^)/

----------


## Witis

1011111010111

----------


## Witis

111111101010

----------


## Witis

11100011111

----------


## Witis

100101110101

----------


## Witis

10001000000000

----------


## Witis

1010011010000

----------


## Witis

1110100111001

----------


## Witis

1001011010010

----------


## Witis

10000100111100

----------


## Witis

1110001100111

----------


## Witis

1000000100000

----------


## Witis

1011110010100

----------


## Witis

10010100001010

----------


## Witis

10001011110001

----------


## Witis

1011101100011

----------


## dday9

Restart!

011010010110110001101
111011101100110010101
111001010011110111010
101101001011011000100
111101110110011001010
111100101101111011101
010110100101101100011
011110111011001100101
011110010100111101110
101011010010110110001
001111011101100110010
101111001010011110111
010101101001011011000
110111101110110011001
010111100101101111011

----------


## dday9

Had to stop again...

----------


## Witis

heh heh how will you celebrate if you get it finished dday?

----------


## dday9

By blowing it up of course, just like all hearts... this one will combust.

----------


## Witis

> By blowing it up of course, just like all hearts... this one will combust.


You actually plan to blow up your own binary heart? ●～*  °o°

----------


## Niya

COSMOS!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

SCI FI!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

hey not to shabby there Niya. Some of them anyway.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1001011001100

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1010001011010

----------


## Witis

11011101

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

10010001000010 say no to excalibur

----------


## Witis

10000011101110

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

11010010011

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

10001111010100

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1001011001

----------


## Witis

10001111010

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

10000010100010 that was nicer.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

100110111111

----------


## Witis

1000100111010

----------


## Witis

10001100110

----------


## Witis

1110101110100

----------


## Niya

> hey not to shabby there Niya. Some of them anyway.


Deviant Art is awesome!! Can get Wallpapers there for the next 1000 years.

----------


## Witis

110001111110

----------


## Witis

> Deviant Art is awesome!! Can get Wallpapers there for the next 1000 years.


You devo, did you know that it is never to late to whip it into shape?

----------


## Witis

10010001011100

----------


## Niya

> You devo, did you know that it is never to late to whip it into shape?



Whip what into shape ?

----------


## Witis

101110000110

----------


## Witis

> Whip what into shape ?


Sure!

----------


## Witis

100011100010

----------


## Niya

MOAR SCI-FI!!!xD

----------


## Witis

111001011111

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1101100

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

100101010110

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

10001001101101 yep moar of that!

----------


## Witis

1110001010

----------


## Witis

110101101101

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1011001000110 there is something about dark hair =D

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

10001100100101

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1001101100101 No to dogs!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1110101111000 that's it.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1011100011101 white hair works too.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

110010010001 something went wrong there didn't it Niya?

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

111000100110

----------


## Witis

1110000001001

----------


## Witis

10001111100101

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

100100010000 u are scaring everyone again.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

10010011000010

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1010101010000

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

110010101100

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

What about devices that blow stuff up?

----------


## Witis

101100110100

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

111100000011 stargate nice name.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1111011100010

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

10010010000101

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

10001110001101 I need one of those.

----------


## Witis

1011100010

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1110111101001 yep!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

110111011 after a long day at work.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1001111110011 where is his hammer?

----------


## Witis

10011111001

----------


## Witis

1001000100001

----------


## Niya

> What about devices that blow stuff up?

----------


## Witis

1101111111110 yes, now that is what I are talking about!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

101101111111 oh yeah xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

100001000001 caution - sure thing.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1100110101010 hey that's a bit weird.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

10000100000101 air attack.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1101101111 Putin style.

----------


## Witis

1101110101011

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1101000110111 strange logo.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

10000001111001

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

1111010100100 so be very very careful.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

101001100000 oups I guess that had to happen. =D

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

10100011000 every day is the right day to upgrade.

----------


## Witis

1100100010100

----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

10110010111 is dday9 now in critical condition?

----------


## Witis

1010101101111 perhaps he won't use any of that kit to blow himself up?

----------


## Witis

1110101000111

----------


## Witis

0111

----------


## Witis

1001000001001

----------


## Niya

> 10110010111 is dday9 now in critical condition?


God I hope not. I'd feel guilty for nuking him  :Frown:

----------


## Witis

10000100011011

----------


## Witis

> God I hope not. I'd feel guilty for nuking him


Nah don't feel guilty he said he wanted to blow himself up. :-\

----------


## Witis

You just handed him the hardware to make it easy for him.

----------


## Witis

1011001111100

----------


## Witis

1111111101111

----------


## Witis

101001111101

----------


## Witis

1000111001110

----------


## Witis

1100001010101

----------


## Witis

11110100011

----------


## Witis

1000010101110

----------


## Witis

1101111101110

----------


## Witis

1001111101

----------


## Witis

1010100101000

----------


## dday9

Kaboom.

----------


## dday9

Slow and steady wins the race.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Dull as dirt wins this race.

----------


## Witis

> Kaboom.


I did laugh quite a lot when I read that. =D

----------


## Witis

110001001

----------


## Witis

1010101110000

----------


## Witis

1110010110010

----------


## Witis

10000000100111

----------


## Witis

1110010110001

----------


## Witis

1010010011101

----------


## dday9

Where is the kaboom? There was suppose to be an Earth shattering kaboom!

----------


## Witis

10010000101111

----------


## Witis

> Where is the kaboom? There was suppose to be an Earth shattering kaboom!


Niya already did the artwork, just go back a page or two xD

----------


## Witis

Kaboom:

----------


## dday9

I was referring to Marvin the Martian.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Witis

You want to blow up the earth not just yourself. =L



Although there is no blowing up the earth, there's your room shattering Kaboom:

----------


## dday9

And boom goes the Dynamite.

----------


## Witis

> And boom goes the Dynamite.


You wanted it, so here it is:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This thread is as surreal as ever.

Therefore....

moar mermaids!

----------


## Witis

10001101000000

----------


## Witis

1100011001011

----------


## Witis

100100

----------


## Witis

10001000001111

----------


## Witis

1110010100011

----------


## Witis

1000011111111

----------


## Witis

1110000010011

----------


## Witis

1110000101111

----------


## Witis

1010111111001

----------


## Witis

1100000001

----------


## Witis

10000010010000

----------


## Witis

1110011001011

----------


## Witis

1000110001101

----------


## Witis

1110011111111

----------


## Witis

1100101011011

----------


## Witis

100010010011

----------


## Witis

111011100111

----------


## Witis

1000111110000

----------


## Witis

10111000001

----------


## Witis

1110111101101

----------


## Witis

10011011011010

----------


## Witis

10001110001001

----------


## Witis

1001101101001

----------


## Witis

1100100011110

----------


## Witis

1011000001

----------


## Witis

1011101001001

----------


## Witis

11000101101

----------


## Witis

10001100111001

----------


## dday9

That poor guy in post 54361. I couldn't make it through the whole thing.

----------


## szlamany

Pelicans

----------


## szlamany

Palm trees

----------


## szlamany

Pounding surf

----------


## FunkyDexter

Ponderous Polynomials

----------


## szlamany

Puerto Rico!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I knew that Niya would eventually get bored posting links to pictures, no matter what the subject. Posting binary is dull for both the poster AND the viewer, so it kind of takes it to a whole new level.

----------


## dday9

Yeah... the binary is pretty boring, but it is keeping the

----------


## dday9

post

----------


## dday9

race

----------


## dday9

going.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

going

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

gone!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Which may be the point behind whither witis wends. He objected to Niya posting images, too.

----------


## dday9

I'm assuming that he is probably using a bot to post all that binary. I know I certainly couldn't do it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If he is, he deserves a vacation. Bot posting should be banned, even if it is mermaids (bots have no taste).

----------


## Niya

SUPERHEROES!!! xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Moar!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Moar.

----------


## dday9

Raom!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Amro!

----------


## dday9

Ramo!

----------


## dday9

Amor! (This means love in Spanish, like Te amo mi amor is I love you my love.)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Rmao! (This means nothing at all in every language under the sun or moon)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When you're snorkeling the reef
And you feel a lot of teeth
That's a mor-ay!

----------


## dday9

lol!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How did Niya manage to pass you with just a page and a half of posts? I thought you were way ahead of him.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This superfluous post, along with the last one, was simply added because this is the post race.

----------


## dday9

Of course.

----------


## dday9

Tis the beauty of the post race.

----------


## dday9

Occasionally the time I have to wait to post the next post jumps from 2 seconds, to 1 second, back to 2 seconds, back to 1 second.

----------


## dday9

It's a conspiracy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As reasonable a conspiracy as any other.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Except that all you are seeing is Microsoft Time, which is known to change size at random.

----------


## dday9

Microsoft new that VB6 was becoming to self reliant, so they introduced the .NET framework. I know people  :Eek Boom:

----------


## Witis

10010111001001

----------


## Witis

Post Race!

----------


## Witis

1000010101011

----------


## Witis

1111011000000

----------


## Witis

1010000001111

----------


## Witis

1100101000101

----------


## Witis

1101010000010

----------


## Witis

111111111101

----------


## Witis

110111010

----------


## Witis

1001000110001

----------


## Witis

10011000000

----------


## Witis

1011011001110

----------


## Witis

101111001111

----------


## Witis

1100111100111

----------


## Witis

110101101001

----------


## Witis

10001011100001

----------


## Witis

100011101101

----------


## Witis

10000011010010

----------


## Witis

110101011111

----------


## Witis

2K posts! \(^.^)/

----------


## Witis



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They say that a picture is worth a thousand words. That picture has FAR less than a thousand words in it.

----------


## Witis

I always thought it was 2 thousand words?

----------


## Witis

Post Race!

----------


## Witis

1111110110101

----------


## Witis

1111101111111

----------


## Witis

100100011

----------


## Witis

11110001010

----------


## Witis

100111110111

----------


## Witis

10001010000000

----------


## Witis

1101010000100

----------


## Witis

1100101000101

----------


## Witis

1100110110001

----------


## Witis

1110110100010

----------


## Witis

1110111101101

----------


## Witis

1110001010010

----------


## Witis

1111110010111

----------


## Witis

100100010000

----------


## Witis

1110011011011

----------


## Witis

1111101110001

----------


## Witis

11111111000

----------


## Witis

11011110011

----------


## Witis

1111100110000

----------


## Witis

1110010011101

----------


## Witis

11011000010

----------


## Witis

1011010011001

----------


## Witis

10010011111110

----------


## Witis

11101100011

----------


## Witis

111100010110

----------


## Witis

1111001100010

----------


## Witis

101010010010

----------


## Witis

1011010010011

----------


## Witis

1110011001111

----------


## Witis

1000110110010

----------


## Witis

10000011100100

----------


## Witis

100000001110

----------


## Witis

111001101100

----------


## Witis

110000100011

----------


## Witis

10000010

----------


## Witis

10000010111

----------


## Witis

1010111110101

----------


## Witis

1000010101001

----------


## Witis

1010011011011

----------


## Witis

1011011110101

----------


## Witis

1010011110

----------


## Witis

11000111010

----------


## Witis

10001010110000

----------


## Witis

1011010100110

----------


## Witis

1111110000100

----------


## Witis

11011010100

----------


## Witis

10000011101100

----------


## Witis

1101010001001

----------


## Witis

1001011000011

----------


## Witis

1111111110101

----------


## Witis

1111111000

----------


## Witis

10111100111

----------


## Witis

1001111000100

----------


## Witis

10010010100110

----------


## Witis

101101110110

----------


## Witis

101110100101

----------


## Witis

1001011101101

----------


## Witis

1010111110110

----------


## Witis

1100101101110

----------


## Witis

1110011010101

----------


## Witis

1101011010000

----------


## Witis

1110010111001

----------


## Witis

1010100100010

----------


## Witis

10100101111

----------


## Witis

1000111011100

----------


## Witis

101101011000

----------


## Witis

1000001100

----------


## Witis

101011101110

----------


## Witis

1100111000100

----------


## Witis

111001010110

----------


## Witis

111000001

----------


## Witis

10100000010

----------


## Witis

1000010000000

----------


## Witis

111101000

----------


## Witis

10001011011111

----------


## Witis

101110010101

----------


## Witis

10111100000

----------


## Witis

10111001010

----------


## Witis

1111110001011

----------


## Witis

1001111111010

----------


## Witis

1011100101101

----------


## Witis

1011010101100

----------


## Witis

10011010000011

----------


## Witis

100110011010

----------


## Witis

1110011010100

----------


## Witis

1001000101000

----------


## Witis

10010011001000

----------


## Witis

1001111001001

----------


## Witis

10010000011000

----------


## Witis

10001011111100

----------


## Witis

1000100100011

----------


## Witis

1101010100110

----------


## Witis

10011000011001

----------


## Witis

1010011010100

----------


## Witis

1110100011

----------


## Witis

1001001011000

----------


## Witis

110110001

----------


## Witis

1110010111101

----------


## Witis

1000111000110

----------


## Witis

1110101100000

----------


## Witis

10000001111100

----------


## Witis

101010011110

----------


## Witis

10001101100010

----------


## Witis

110101000

----------


## Witis

1000010001010

----------


## Witis

1000100011101

----------


## Witis

1110111100111

----------


## Witis

10000110001100

----------


## Witis

1000111011101

----------


## Witis

101011000100

----------


## Witis

1011101000010

----------


## Witis

101010110010

----------


## Witis

1010001000011

----------


## Witis

10000111110111

----------


## Witis

1100000101011

----------


## Witis

1010011100011

----------


## Witis

1110011001101

----------


## Witis

110010001110

----------


## Witis

1111000101

----------


## Witis

101000100100

----------


## Witis

1011111010

----------


## Witis

1000111110

----------


## Witis

101100010110

----------


## Witis

10001010010

----------


## Witis

1110101001

----------


## Witis

1001100010

----------


## Witis

10100010110

----------


## Witis

1010000010111

----------


## Witis

11011000010

----------


## Witis

100110010001

----------


## Witis

110010011110

----------


## Witis

1100111001111

----------


## Witis

10010101101110

----------


## Witis

110011001101

----------


## Witis

1110000100101

----------


## Witis

10010110110011

----------


## Witis

1100000000001

----------


## Witis

101001001001

----------


## Witis

1100110001100

----------


## Witis

10001011011

----------


## Witis

101111011

----------


## Witis

10000001001001

----------


## Witis

1111101101110

----------


## Witis

1001010001000

----------


## Witis

1110000011110

----------


## Witis

1100100011110

----------


## Witis

10000101010110

----------


## Witis

10000110110001

----------


## Witis

1100001001

----------


## Witis

1100010110000

----------


## Witis

101001111100

----------


## Witis

1100011111000

----------


## Witis

111111110111

----------


## Witis

110110010010

----------


## Witis

1001010100110

----------


## Witis

11110001001

----------


## Witis

100101100100

----------


## Witis

111110110000

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A lot of sound and fury...symbolizing nothing.

----------


## Witis

> A lot of sound and fury...symbolizing nothing.


You seem to be referring to Macbeth.

----------


## Witis

"Macbeth is Shakespeare's shortest tragedy, and tells the story of a brave Scottish general named Macbeth who receives a prophecy from a trio of witches that one day he will become King of Scotland. Consumed by ambition and spurred to action by his wife, Macbeth murders King Duncan and takes the throne for himself. He is then wracked with guilt and paranoia, and he soon becomes a tyrannical ruler as he is forced to commit more and more murders to protect himself from enmity and suspicion. The bloodbath and consequent civil war swiftly take Macbeth and Lady Macbeth into the realms of arrogance, madness, and death." - wiki

----------


## Witis

1. I am not Scottish.

----------


## Witis

2. There are no witches handing out prophecies.

----------


## Witis

3. There is no King Duncan either.

----------


## Witis

4. I hate all of Shakespeare's books.

----------


## Witis

5. I am not into Tyranny whatsoever. Just check out my member info next to my avatar which includes "Freedom Mode: Operational".

----------


## Witis

Don't confuse friendly competition with monarchistic ambitions.

----------


## Witis

It's the POST RACE!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You seem to be referring to Macbeth.


You may be right. I probably butchered the quote, and I don't know which play it came from, but it was roughly Shaken not speared.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Don't confuse friendly competition with monarchistic ambitions.


I won't.

However, I'm not sure that I agree that there are no witches (or perhaps the gender is wrong). I made a prophesy over a year ago, and it appears to be coming true.

----------


## Witis

> You may be right. I probably butchered the quote, and I don't know which play it came from, but it was roughly Shaken not speared.


Everything Shakespearian is shaken - is that where the hand shake came from?

----------


## Witis

> I won't.
> 
> However, I'm not sure that I agree that there are no witches (or perhaps the gender is wrong). I made a prophesy over a year ago, and it appears to be coming true.


Do tell, what was the prophesy?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I can't say. I'll have to reference it at some point. Doing so at this time might alter the future.

----------


## robie

post race..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Very much so.

----------


## dday9

Pay attention to this post.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What is the price of attention? How much should I pay?

----------


## szlamany

> I won't.
> 
> However, I'm not sure that I agree that there are no witches...


My ex is a witch!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Aren't you in the general geographic vicinity of Salem? It's the next state over, but those states are mighty small.

----------


## henrytrs35

Spurs for the win! But they just lost... Won't matter, they'd bit the sh*t out of OKC

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Spurring them on.

----------


## dday9

Every time I watch basket ball I start thinking of the Harlem Globetrotter's song.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I saw them once, but I don't remember the song.

----------


## szlamany

> Aren't you in the general geographic vicinity of Salem? It's the next state over, but those states are mighty small.


That probably explains it...

Leaving Puerto Rico...

Read an android book on vacation - can never get away from programming...

----------


## szlamany

> Aren't you in the general geographic vicinity of Salem? It's the next state over, but those states are mighty small.


That probably explains it...

Leaving Puerto Rico...

Read an android book on vacation - can never get away from programming...

----------


## dday9

doble post en la carrera de post

----------


## dday9

Ai dios mios! Por que estas en Puerto Rico?

----------


## dday9

La madre de mi novia es de alli.

----------


## dday9

Perdoname, esposa, no novia.

----------


## szlamany

Painful 3g here - maybe 2.5 if I'may lucky...

----------


## szlamany

All I can say is

Me llamo es Esteban

----------


## dday9

My wife gets upset when we're on vacation and I want to check my Vbforums :P

----------


## szlamany

And that's from 4 years of Spanish over 30 years ago

----------


## szlamany

I guess I was made for coding languages...

----------


## szlamany

My wife and I just got our first smartphones so she's on Facebook anyway...

----------


## dday9

I just got my first smart phone about 2 months ago. Terrible mistake as you'll realize how dependent you'll become on your phone.

----------


## szlamany

I got really wet in nyc last month and couldn't get a cab and the service you use to get a ride needed a smartphone...

----------


## szlamany

And I'm making an android app on a tablet so it was nice to actually use this smartphone and see how others have done it already...

----------


## dday9

I have the iPhone 5, not my choice, but hey it was my favorite 4 letter f word. Otherwise, I probably would've gotten an Android.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was bike commuting last week. It's two hours each way, which is a fair amount of commuting time. However, about half way home I realized I had left my phone at the office. As I biked along, I realized that I had best not break down. There once was a day when I knew several phone numbers. Now I know about four, two of which are my own. 

Without that phone, I wouldn't be able to call anybody. It's odd.

----------


## dday9

I still memorize all the important numbers: my wife, my dad, my mom, my father-in-law, my 2 brothers, and my 2 set of grandparents, but that's all I've memorized.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

None of them will come pick me up if my bike breaks, and not just your relatives, either. My own relatives all live way too far away, so I need to memorize the numbers of friends....with trucks.

----------


## dday9

I thought that you could fly?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Only in a plane.

----------


## Witis

post

----------


## Witis

race!

----------


## Witis

101111000100

----------


## Witis

10011010101101

----------


## Witis

1001011010101

----------


## Witis

100000

----------


## Witis

10000000111110

----------


## Witis

1110111

----------


## Witis

10000000011

----------


## Witis

1111110100110

----------


## Witis

100011000100

----------


## Witis

100110011100

----------


## Witis

10010101000011

----------


## Witis

111101000011

----------


## Witis

11110000101

----------


## Witis

1111011001101

----------


## Witis

100111100111

----------


## Witis

1101110011000

----------


## Witis

100100001000

----------


## Witis

10000110011001

----------


## Witis

10000111111111

----------


## Witis

100101010001

----------


## Witis

1010011010101

----------


## Witis

1111001000011

----------


## Witis

1101101000001

----------


## Witis

1001110101110

----------


## Witis

1111010111011

----------


## Witis

1011101101

----------


## Witis

1010011111101

----------


## Witis

10001010010110

----------


## Witis

1011111011110

----------


## Witis

1111001001101

----------


## Witis

1001100111011

----------


## Witis

1111010111001

----------


## Witis

10000001001

----------


## Witis

1000101101011

----------


## Witis

10001111001111

----------


## Witis

101111000100

----------


## Witis

1100110111010

----------


## Witis

10000001010

----------


## Witis

111000011100

----------


## Witis

1110111101010

----------


## Witis

10000100001101

----------


## Witis

10000000010010

----------


## Witis

1010101011

----------


## Witis

110101010100

----------


## Witis

100001

----------


## Witis

1010000111101

----------


## Witis

1111110100001

----------


## Witis

1011010010000

----------


## Witis

10001001000100

----------


## Witis

110011111111

----------


## Witis

1110100010011

----------


## Witis

1101010100110

----------


## Witis

11001011111

----------


## Witis

10010110010001

----------


## Witis

1010101110001

----------


## Witis

1010011000110

----------


## Witis

1000101100011

----------


## Witis

110001111

----------


## Witis

1101110110101

----------


## Witis

10000101101101

----------


## Witis

10000101111

----------


## Witis

100011101111

----------


## Witis

100111101110

----------


## Witis

10101000

----------


## Witis

111110110100

----------


## Witis

10000101001001

----------


## Witis

1001111011011

----------


## Witis

10001000010101

----------


## Witis

11111101101

----------


## Witis

1101110000

----------


## Witis

111010100

----------


## Witis

10011000110100

----------


## Witis

10001111100010

----------


## Witis

1000000100100

----------


## Witis

1110001001110

----------


## Witis

101100110100

----------


## Witis

100000110000

----------


## Witis

10010011001110

----------


## Witis

1110010010110

----------


## Witis

1000101101001

----------


## Witis

110001000101

----------


## Witis

1100101111

----------


## Witis

1000101000

----------


## Witis

1010011101110

----------


## Witis

1001001000

----------


## Witis

10001010101111

----------


## Witis

1110101010001

----------


## Witis

10101111111

----------


## Witis

10010110001000

----------


## Witis

1100001000110

----------


## Witis

110100010000

----------


## Witis

1011110110

----------


## Witis

1111011100100

----------


## Witis

10101101001

----------


## Witis

111001000111

----------


## Witis

1010000000101

----------


## Witis

111110101110

----------


## Witis

10010011010

----------


## Witis

110000001101

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Didn't you once complain about the vapidness of what Niya was posting? Nothing is more empty than what you've come back with.

----------


## Witis

110101000100

----------


## Witis

> Didn't you once complain about the vapidness of what Niya was posting? Nothing is more empty than what you've come back with.


No, I don't think so, from memory I actually complained about the high drag coefficient. I actually get that you don't like binary, I, on the other hand, luv it.

----------


## Witis

101101010001

----------


## Witis

10000

----------


## Niya

> Didn't you once complain about the vapidness of what Niya was posting? Nothing is more empty than what you've come back with.


There's irony for you!

----------


## Witis

1110001001

----------


## Witis

1100111011001

----------


## Witis

111000001111

----------


## Witis

1100010011

----------


## Witis

10000000011101

----------


## Witis

10001000111111

----------


## Witis

11011010111

----------


## Witis

1111001100110

----------


## Witis

10010110011011

----------


## Witis

1111110001101

----------


## Witis

11010100011

----------


## Witis

10011011011000

----------


## Witis

1000101011111

----------


## Witis

10000000001001

----------


## Witis

10000001100001

----------


## Witis

10011010

----------


## Witis

1010101101100

----------


## Witis

1010011101011

----------


## Witis

10111000110

----------


## Witis

1111100110100

----------


## Witis

1011001110101

----------


## Witis

1110101000011

----------


## Witis

100111101001

----------


## Witis

1000110010111

----------


## Witis

100001101011

----------


## Witis

1000011001010

----------


## Witis

10010100010110

----------


## Witis

11010100011

----------


## Witis

101101000011

----------


## Witis

10010011010111

----------


## Witis

1011101111011

----------


## Witis

110010100001

----------


## Witis

100111111110

----------


## Witis

111111000011

----------


## Witis

10001000101010

----------


## Witis

10100100000

----------


## Witis

1111001111011

----------


## Witis

10110110111

----------


## Witis

10010110010011

----------


## Witis

10011101101

----------


## Witis

111011101101

----------


## Witis

1011011111101

----------


## Witis

10011001111011

----------


## Witis

10000011100010

----------


## Witis

110101100000

----------


## Witis

1110111100110

----------


## Witis

1001011011001

----------


## Witis

10000100011111

----------


## Witis

100010010

----------


## Witis

1111010011110

----------


## Witis

1101111010111

----------


## Witis

10001110101000

----------


## Witis

10100010

----------


## Witis

1100000110110

----------


## Witis

101101010000

----------


## Witis

11101011110

----------


## Witis

1101100011

----------


## Witis

10000111111110

----------


## Witis

1110010110

----------


## Witis

1001011

----------


## Witis

1010000100000

----------


## Witis

10010101000000

----------


## Witis

10010101001000

----------


## robie

i just want to hit 20 post  :Big Grin:

----------


## robie

but it requires 30sec to post again and again xD



edit: posting same are not valid xD

----------


## robie

out out, next time ill post again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Witis

happy posting robie. =D

----------


## Witis

1110010000010

----------


## Witis

111001001001

----------


## Witis

1110110100001

----------


## Witis

1010000110111

----------


## Witis

10001011111110

----------


## Witis

10010000010011

----------


## Witis

1100111111011

----------


## Witis

1001111100111

----------


## Witis

1110010110010

----------


## Witis

1110101101100

----------


## Witis

101110111

----------


## Witis

1011001110001

----------


## Witis

1110110110110

----------


## Witis

1111100111001

----------


## Witis

1000101001011

----------


## Witis

10011000100

----------


## Witis

1010111111001

----------


## Witis

10000010110000

----------


## Witis

1100101010111

----------


## Witis

111010010000

----------


## Witis

10001001110

----------


## Witis

1110001011

----------


## Witis

10001011010001

----------


## Witis

101100101

----------


## Witis

1110111111000

----------


## Witis

10000011110000

----------


## Witis

1000001000001

----------


## Witis

10010011010010

----------


## Witis

101100000010

----------


## Witis

1111011111110

----------


## Witis

1011000000000

----------


## Witis

1011000101110

----------


## Witis

111110010100

----------


## Witis

10000011010011

----------


## Witis

1000000010011

----------


## Witis

10001001111110

----------


## Witis

1010010100010

----------


## Witis

1111110101111

----------


## Witis

110100011011

----------


## Witis

1110000001110

----------


## Witis

1010001100100

----------


## Witis

111000010100

----------


## Witis

1110010101100

----------


## Witis

1101101001111

----------


## Witis

101111111000

----------


## Witis

1011110001000

----------


## Witis

111000111000

----------


## Witis

10001010110101

----------


## Witis

101010010100

----------


## Witis

1110110100000

----------


## Witis

1011101001010

----------


## Witis

10011001100010

----------


## Witis

11100001

----------


## Witis

101011001010

----------


## Witis

111001000010

----------


## Witis

11111111111

----------


## Witis

11000010000

----------


## Witis

100101100101

----------


## Witis

1000011101101

----------


## Witis

1110010101010

----------


## Witis

10000111101000

----------


## Witis

10000101000111

----------


## Witis

1110110001111

----------


## Witis

100001110001

----------


## Witis

100101101101

----------


## Witis

1010010010111

----------


## Witis

10000001001100

----------


## Witis

1010111000001

----------


## Witis

1110000000

----------


## Witis

1011111011101

----------


## Witis

1000101101101

----------


## Witis

111100001000

----------


## Witis

110011011111

----------


## Witis

1111001100010

----------


## Witis

1111001110101

----------


## Witis

10000100000110

----------


## Witis

10000000001101

----------


## Witis

100001110100

----------


## Witis

10010100010000

----------


## Witis

1010110110010

----------


## Witis

1010100010010

----------


## Witis

1101001000011

----------


## Witis

1011111001001

----------


## Witis

1010101111

----------


## Witis

10010111110000

----------


## Witis

1000111111010

----------


## Witis

10001011101111

----------


## Witis

110110111

----------


## Witis

1110011100011

----------


## Witis

1011011001010

----------


## Witis

101001011100

----------


## Witis

111111000111

----------


## Witis

10101010101

----------


## Witis

10111111

----------


## Witis

111100001110

----------


## Witis

10010110101

----------


## Witis

101010001011

----------


## Witis

110100110111

----------


## Witis

1101011100010

----------


## Witis

1011101010010

----------


## Witis

10000000000010

----------


## Witis

101000100011

----------


## Witis

10001111001000

----------


## Witis

111111011101

----------


## Witis

1011101101110

----------


## Witis

110011000

----------


## Witis

1100100111010

----------


## Witis

10001010001011

----------


## Witis

1101110110

----------


## Witis

10001101100000

----------


## Witis

100001110111

----------


## Witis

10001000111010

----------


## Witis

1101000011011

----------


## Witis

1010110110111

----------


## Witis

1111010111101

----------


## Witis

1000010100011

----------


## Witis

1111000010110

----------


## Witis

1000110110100

----------


## Witis

110010110000

----------


## Witis

1100001110111

----------


## Witis

10010100001011

----------


## Witis

101110001111

----------


## Witis

1110000111010

----------


## Witis

1100100110

----------


## Witis

111110001010

----------


## Witis

10000100000001

----------


## Witis

110001011

----------


## Witis

1011000011100

----------


## Witis

1000000100110

----------


## Witis

10101011000

----------


## Witis

10000010110001

----------


## Witis

11111010101

----------


## Witis

111111011101

----------


## Witis

1001101100010

----------


## Witis

1001110101001

----------


## Witis

10001011010100

----------


## Witis

1111111000110

----------


## Witis

10001100001100

----------


## Witis

101101100000

----------


## Witis

1010101010100

----------


## Witis

1010101001011

----------


## Witis

10001001011011

----------


## Witis

1010010011010

----------


## Witis

10010110011010

----------


## Witis

111111011111

----------


## Witis

10000100101101

----------


## Witis

1110111010100

----------


## Witis

11001110110

----------


## Witis

1011101110000

----------


## Witis

1011100110101

----------


## Witis

1100011100011

----------


## Witis

1010010010111

----------


## Witis

1010000000010

----------


## Witis

110011011100

----------


## Witis

1110011000100

----------


## Witis

1100000101001

----------


## Witis

1010110011010

----------


## Witis

10000110000011

----------


## Witis

1011111000111

----------


## Witis

10010011101101

----------


## Witis

10010010010100

----------


## Witis

101001110001

----------


## Witis

10010011111101

----------


## Witis

101000110010

----------


## Witis

1110

----------


## Witis

101011010001

----------


## Witis

1001010011001

----------


## Witis

11001010110

----------


## Witis

1000000001100

----------


## Witis

1010011001000

----------


## Witis

1111000111011

----------


## Witis

111111001000

----------


## Witis

1110001110000

----------


## Witis

1001100110011

----------


## Witis

10101001

----------


## Witis

10010000101011

----------


## Witis

100100111100

----------


## Witis

1100010011010

----------


## Witis

101001111000

----------


## Witis

100100101001

----------


## Witis

110100000110

----------


## Witis

101011011110

----------


## Witis

111101010

----------


## Witis

10010011101110

----------


## Witis

10010110100011

----------


## Witis

1000110010000

----------


## Witis

1100100011010

----------


## Witis

101111111001

----------


## Witis

111110

----------


## Witis

1000111010001

----------


## Witis

1110011111011

----------


## Witis

1110011101110

----------


## Witis

110010010001

----------


## Witis

1111000111000

----------


## Witis

1011011110001

----------


## Witis

1001111000001

----------


## Witis

110111001000

----------


## Witis

10010011110000

----------


## Witis

10000001000110

----------


## Witis

11100010101

----------


## Witis

10011010111000

----------


## Witis

1000011011001

----------


## Witis

1001101110110

----------


## Witis

10001001000011

----------


## Witis

1111001101

----------


## Witis

1101100110111

----------


## Witis

11011111100

----------


## Witis

110010001001

----------


## Witis

10011011100000

----------


## Witis

1110101101100

----------


## Witis

1110110010001

----------


## Witis

101011011000

----------


## Witis

10001111111011

----------


## Witis

111110101000

----------


## Witis

1010010010000

----------


## Witis

11010011001

----------


## Witis

10000011101111

----------


## Witis

1101100000010

----------


## Witis

1110010

----------


## Witis

1111111110111

----------


## Witis

10010100010000

----------


## Witis

11000111010

----------


## Witis

10001011100101

----------


## Witis

10010001001001

----------


## Witis

10110110001

----------


## Witis

110110111

----------


## Witis

1011111

----------


## Witis

10000101101000

----------


## Witis

1110110011101

----------


## Witis

1101101000110

----------


## Witis

111000001110

----------


## Witis

10011110000

----------


## Witis

1011

----------


## Witis

110101001100

----------


## Witis

10001011110011

----------


## Witis

111011001101

----------


## Witis

11010011001

----------


## Witis

1011010111110

----------


## Witis

1111111101

----------


## Witis

1010011110001

----------


## Witis

1000001110101

----------


## Witis

10001011000

----------


## Witis

1011001010101

----------


## Witis

1010110010

----------


## Witis

10000010101011

----------


## Witis

1100100100001

----------


## Witis

111001011110

----------


## Witis

1000111101

----------


## Witis

100111111000

----------


## Witis

11010101101

----------


## Witis

1100111000100

----------


## Witis

1010110111001

----------


## Witis

10011111100

----------


## Witis

10101101111

----------


## Witis

10010111000

----------


## Witis

10010110010101

----------


## Witis

10101111111

----------


## Witis

1110110100

----------


## Witis

110101101111

----------


## Witis

1100011100100

----------


## Witis

11000101111

----------


## Witis

1111111011011

----------


## Witis

11000100110

----------


## Witis

100111011000

----------


## Witis

10000010101010

----------


## Witis

101001001111

----------


## Witis

1010000001110

----------


## Witis

1101011011001

----------


## Witis

101001001000

----------


## Witis

1011100111111

----------


## Witis

100111000001

----------


## Witis

10010011100

----------


## Witis

101100001000

----------


## Witis

1111001101101

----------


## Witis

100000000

----------


## Witis

111111101111

----------


## Witis

1111100110100

----------


## Witis

1100000111

----------


## Witis

11010111101

----------


## Witis

1010111010011

----------


## Witis

10010001011100

----------


## Witis

101000010010

----------


## Witis

10011000010111

----------


## Witis

10010111001011

----------


## Witis

110110011111

----------


## Witis

110000111000

----------


## Witis

10000011001011

----------


## Witis

10000100001001

----------


## Witis

10000111000101

----------


## Witis

100011111

----------


## Witis

111111011101

----------


## Witis

10011011100110

----------


## Witis

1011010101100

----------


## Witis

1110101

----------


## Witis

10011011100111

----------


## Witis

1101000110

----------


## Witis

110000101011

----------


## Witis

10001010011001

----------


## Witis

1110000001110

----------


## Witis

10100000001

----------


## Witis

1100001001110

----------


## Witis

111001100

----------


## Witis

110010010011

----------


## Witis

10000000000000

----------


## Witis

1001010001110

----------


## Witis

10010000111111

----------


## Witis

10001100100010

----------


## Witis

101011110

----------


## Witis

10100100001

----------


## Witis

1101011

----------


## Witis

11101110

----------


## Witis

1011010011011

----------


## Witis

10001111100000

----------


## Witis

1100111111100

----------


## Witis

11000101110

----------


## Witis

1011010110001

----------


## Witis

1011000001100

----------


## Witis

10010010110101

----------


## Witis

1010010100000

----------


## Witis

100110011100

----------


## Witis

1001001000001

----------


## Witis

111110100111

----------


## Witis

110100100000

----------


## Witis

100101000100

----------


## Witis

1011001001011

----------


## Witis

10001000100000

----------


## Witis

10010011011100

----------


## Witis

1000000001

----------


## Witis

10000100111011

----------


## Witis

1000010101011

----------


## Witis

1001110101001

----------


## Witis

10001001001110

----------


## Witis

11011110001

----------


## Witis

10010010101

----------


## Witis

1011001010010

----------


## Witis

1000000000100

----------


## Witis

10010001101000

----------


## Witis

1111010110101

----------


## Witis

101110011001

----------


## Witis

10001010101000

----------


## Witis

10110001

----------


## Witis

100000100010

----------


## Witis

1001100101010

----------


## Witis

110111110011

----------


## Witis

110100111100

----------


## Witis

10001110000110

----------


## Witis

1110111000010

----------


## Witis

1011111001111

----------


## Witis

10000110110101

----------


## Witis

1010001000

----------


## Witis

1111010110001

----------


## Witis

1011110010111

----------


## Witis

1100101111011

----------


## Witis

110100001010

----------


## Witis

1111100000111

----------


## Witis

1101100111101

----------


## Witis

1100101100101

----------


## Witis

110111011101

----------


## Witis

1010111110

----------


## Witis

10001001100010

----------


## Witis

1100001111110

----------


## Witis

1100010001001

----------


## Witis

10010110000010

----------


## Witis

110001010100

----------


## Witis

1010101111

----------


## Witis

101111100110

----------


## Witis

101111101

----------


## Witis

10001010001

----------


## Witis

1001100101010

----------


## Witis

110111110011

----------


## Witis

110100111100

----------


## Witis

10001110000110

----------


## Witis

1110111000010

----------


## Witis

1011111001111

----------


## Witis

10000110110101

----------


## Witis

1010001000

----------


## Witis

1111010110001

----------


## Witis

1011110010111

----------


## Witis

1100101111011

----------


## Witis

110100001010

----------


## Witis

1111100000111

----------


## Witis

1101100111101

----------


## Witis

1100101100101

----------


## Witis

110111011101

----------


## Witis

1010111110

----------


## Witis

10001001100010

----------


## Witis

1100001111110

----------


## Witis

1100010001001

----------


## Witis

10010110000010

----------


## Witis

110001010100

----------


## Witis

1010101111

----------


## Witis

101111100110

----------


## Witis

101111101

----------


## Witis

1010000011111

----------


## Witis

1000000101010

----------


## Witis

1100111000100

----------


## Witis

1000011010011

----------


## Witis

100001010001

----------


## Witis

10011000101010

----------


## Witis

1010010100101

----------


## Witis

1100000100111

----------


## Witis

11111011

----------


## Witis

10001001001

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What's the point?

----------


## Witis

10011011011000

----------


## Witis

> What's the point?


It's the post race, silly. \(^.^)/

----------


## Witis

10010111111

----------


## Witis

111010000000

----------


## Witis

110001101010

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

At one point, you were opposed to posting useless drivel. This is worse than useless drivel.

----------


## Witis

11011101001

----------


## Witis

> At one point, you were opposed to posting useless drivel. This is worse than useless drivel.


I like binary!

----------


## Witis

100110100011

----------


## Witis

1100110000111

----------


## Witis

11100001000

----------


## Witis

1010100000011

----------


## Witis

111100010000

----------


## Witis

10011001010

----------


## Witis

1110010110000

----------


## Witis

1100000100100

----------


## Witis

1111100011100

----------


## Witis

1011000011110

----------


## Witis

111010001001

----------


## Witis

10000001011101

----------


## Witis

101001000001

----------


## Witis

1011001000111

----------


## Witis

1110110011101

----------


## Witis

10010001110

----------


## Witis

101111001011

----------


## Witis

100001010111

----------


## Witis

101100110110

----------


## Witis

1001100011010

----------


## Witis

101001101111

----------


## Witis

10110010010

----------


## Witis

111001011101

----------


## Witis

111010010101

----------


## Witis

1011001111100

----------


## Witis

110000110000

----------


## Witis

10100000001

----------


## Witis

10000100100100

----------


## Witis

1010110001101

----------


## Witis

11111101011

----------


## Witis

111101010000

----------


## Witis

11011110010

----------


## Witis

1110101111101

----------


## Witis

1100110001100

----------


## Witis

1011101101010

----------


## Witis

1010001000001

----------


## Witis

1110000101111

----------


## Witis

100111101100

----------


## Witis

10000101010110

----------


## Witis

1000000

----------


## Witis

100001100000

----------


## Witis

1100111110

----------


## Witis

1001010000100

----------


## Witis

1010000100111

----------


## Witis

111010111000

----------


## Witis

10011010100110

----------


## Witis

110010110011

----------


## Witis

10000110001100

----------


## Witis

1000110101100

----------


## Witis

10010110100010

----------


## Witis

1111110010011

----------


## Witis

10000011011011

----------


## Witis

111001000010

----------


## Witis

10000110001111

----------


## Witis

1111111000001

----------


## Witis

11100000

----------


## Witis

10001111000101

----------


## Witis

1110001001000

----------


## Witis

1011010100011

----------


## Witis

1001110100011

----------


## Witis

101010100101

----------


## Witis

1100011111111

----------


## Witis

100010010100

----------


## Witis

111011100100

----------


## Witis

1110011101101

----------


## Witis

1111101010100

----------


## Witis

1010001000010

----------


## Witis

1101100001010

----------


## Witis

1110010110111

----------


## Witis

10011001100101

----------


## Witis

101110101000

----------


## Witis

1001101000100

----------


## Witis

100000111000

----------


## Witis

10010010000010

----------


## Witis

1001000101101

----------


## Witis

1011111101011

----------


## Witis

10001100001001

----------


## Witis

110011101110

----------


## Witis

1011100110000

----------


## Witis

1101011001010

----------


## Witis

10010011101011

----------


## Witis

1110110101000

----------


## Witis

10001100000101

----------


## Witis

1001010011100

----------


## Witis

1000111100001

----------


## Witis

1001110110110

----------


## Witis

100110101010

----------


## Witis

1101100010111

----------


## Witis

1110001000100

----------


## Witis

11100110110

----------


## Witis

10000101100111

----------


## Witis

1100000011011

----------


## Witis

10011010110010

----------


## Witis

1011001110110

----------


## Witis

11010111100

----------


## Witis

1010010010001

----------


## Witis

10010001010100

----------


## Witis

110011000

----------


## Witis

1100100011101

----------


## Witis

10011011101010

----------


## Witis

110110

----------


## Witis

1000010101011

----------


## Witis

1101000111101

----------


## Witis

110001101111

----------


## Witis

10010010011100

----------


## Witis

101111010100

----------


## Witis

10001011010000

----------


## Witis

11111100101

----------


## Witis

1100001101101

----------


## Witis

100100001000

----------


## Witis

1101001001101

----------


## Witis

0010

----------


## Witis

1000101111010

----------


## Witis

1100110110000

----------


## Witis

1010101000101

----------


## Witis

1111111001101

----------


## Witis

1001111110111

----------


## Witis

110010100000

----------


## Witis

11000000010

----------


## Witis

111010100010

----------


## Witis

101011100010

----------


## Witis

10010110000101

----------


## Witis

1010010111010

----------


## Witis

11110111111

----------


## Witis

1110010110111

----------


## Witis

1100010010010

----------


## Witis

1111001000100

----------


## Witis

100101010

----------


## Witis

1000000001000

----------


## Witis

11101001110

----------


## Witis

1010100100011

----------


## Witis

11100001111

----------


## Witis

1001110100000

----------


## Witis

11000111011

----------


## Witis

101100010010

----------


## Witis

110101110001

----------


## Witis

10100100011

----------


## Witis

1000110110

----------


## Witis

10011011011111

----------


## Witis

10010000010001

----------


## Witis

10001111110101

----------


## Witis

10100010010

----------


## Witis

1001000110101

----------


## Witis

1010101111010

----------


## Witis

110110110001

----------


## Witis

110001100101

----------


## Witis

110111001010

----------


## Witis

10000000001010

----------


## Witis

101111011110

----------


## Witis

10000110000110

----------


## Witis

1010111010100

----------


## Witis

1101110000101

----------


## Witis

1101010100111

----------


## Witis

10010000101100

----------


## Witis

10111100010

----------


## Witis

10000100010001

----------


## Witis

1010011110

----------


## Witis

11011110110

----------


## Witis

1101010110011

----------


## Witis

1000010111110

----------


## Witis

10000010000011

----------


## Witis

1100100100110

----------


## Witis

10010011110110

----------


## Witis

110110001000

----------


## Witis

1000010110110

----------


## Witis

10010100011

----------


## Witis

10010111101

----------


## Witis

110010011011

----------


## Witis

1001100111011

----------


## Witis

1111110001110

----------


## Witis

111111001101

----------


## Witis

1011001001111

----------


## Witis

1010001011100

----------


## Witis

100001101111

----------


## Witis

110111111011

----------


## Witis

1100000111101

----------


## Witis

1010101100001

----------


## Witis

11001100010

----------


## Witis

101101010100

----------


## Witis

1011100011001

----------


## Witis

1101101000110

----------


## Witis

100111110111

----------


## Witis

1010001011101

----------


## Witis

10001011110100

----------


## Witis

1000010010

----------


## Witis

10000101110

----------


## Witis

10101111110

----------


## Witis

10100010100

----------


## Witis

10010001010

----------


## Witis

10000110111101

----------


## Witis

10001110010

----------


## Witis

1001101010100

----------


## Witis

1000101101110

----------


## Witis

10111101110

----------


## Witis

111110100101

----------


## Witis

110101111100

----------


## Witis

1000010010

----------


## Witis

1111000001100

----------


## Witis

10000110111001

----------


## Witis

1101000100001

----------


## Witis

101011111

----------


## Witis

1100001111011

----------


## Witis

101011011

----------


## Witis

1011010101110

----------


## Witis

1000001111011

----------


## Witis

1010101011111

----------


## Witis

111101100101

----------


## Witis

10110010011

----------


## Witis

1011101100001

----------


## Witis

11101001

----------


## Witis

1011000111

----------


## Witis

1010001110001

----------


## Witis

1111001111101

----------


## Witis

10011100000

----------


## Witis

1110100101111

----------


## Witis

110010101001

----------


## Witis

1110101001

----------


## Witis

1011110101

----------


## Witis

110101100100

----------


## Witis

10010001110001

----------


## Witis

101100111

----------


## Witis

1001000110101

----------


## Witis

10000110100011

----------


## Witis

1000101101101

----------


## Witis

10100110101

----------


## Witis

1010111111100

----------


## Witis

100011000101

----------


## Witis

100000011111

----------


## Witis

101111010111

----------


## Witis

1001100010001

----------


## Witis

11000011101

----------


## Witis

10011011110000

----------


## Witis

1011110001

----------


## Witis

100001001000

----------


## Witis

1011001011110

----------


## Witis

1011011101

----------


## Witis

10000100001110

----------


## Witis

1111011001001

----------


## Witis

1101011100101

----------


## Witis

1111101010010

----------


## Witis

10010011101111

----------


## Witis

1101101111

----------


## Witis

1100001010011

----------


## Witis

1001111011001

----------


## Witis

1101011101010

----------


## Witis

1011101100000

----------


## Witis

1111110010010

----------


## Witis

10011010001000

----------


## Witis

3k posts!

----------


## Witis



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> 3k posts!


Of which a couple hundred have even as much meaning as the one I quoted. The rest may all amount to single characters.

If you are doing this by hand, you have some issues. If you are not doing this by hand, then you are probably violating the AUP.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Entirely in the spirit of the post race though

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought so, too, but when I looked back to the early days, it really isn't. As amazing as it seems, those people with multiple thousands of posts were actually posting stuff in them. There weren't pages and pages of nothing, as we are seeing now. Niya was posting images, though technically they were just links, and even that was less diverse/original/thoughtful than those early posters.

What Witis is posting is disturbing. If he's actually posting that stuff, he's got to be insane. If it's a bot, then it isn't in the spirit of anything at all.

----------


## Witis

> Of which a couple hundred have even as much meaning as the one I quoted. The rest may all amount to single characters.


I am very happy with the quality of my first 800 posts, and very happy with the speed of the rest of my posts; it only feels like a week ago that I was at 2k posts. ˚ᵕ˚




> If you are doing this by hand, you have some issues. If you are not doing this by hand, then you are probably violating the AUP.


Unfortunately I am not at liberty to divulge the inner working of my binary dynamo. =L

----------


## Witis

> Entirely in the spirit of the post race though


Why of course and every serious post racer has to have their thing.

----------


## Witis

> I thought so, too, but when I looked back to the early days, it really isn't. As amazing as it seems, those people with multiple thousands of posts were actually posting stuff in them.


You also have to remember that there was no 30 second posting limit at that time which allowed posters the ability to accumulate lots of inane posts very quickly. 




> There weren't pages and pages of nothing, as we are seeing now.


Surely not more binary bashing shaggy? 
Luddite, 
technophobe.




> Niya was posting images, though technically they were just links, and even that was less diverse/original/thoughtful than those early posters.


And look at his post count now!




> What Witis is posting is disturbing. If he's actually posting that stuff, he's got to be insane. If it's a bot, then it isn't in the spirit of anything at all.


*Looks proudly at his binary system which also minimises the server space used per post*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I would suggest minimizing it even further.

If you manage to get the post race locked because of posting that stuff, I'll be a bit annoyed. I'll have more time to be annoyed, too, so it wouldn't be all bad, but still...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As to the luddite comment. I'm not complaining about binary. My backyard is binary. What I'm disturbed by is that what you are posting roughly translates to:

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


over and over and over.

----------


## Witis

> I would suggest minimizing it even further.


Ah, not sure if it is possible, often I only have a single digit to post and have to zero pad it instead.




> If you manage to get the post race locked because of posting that stuff, I'll be a bit annoyed. I'll have more time to be annoyed, too, so it wouldn't be all bad, but still...


For what - increasing my post count in a post race? That's insane. （ ´,_ゝ`)

----------


## Witis

4321

----------


## Witis

> As to the luddite comment. I'm not complaining about binary. My backyard is binary.


I dunno shaggy, seems to me you have something against zeros and ones and aren't holding back. :Þ




> What I'm disturbed by is that what you are posting roughly translates to:
> 
> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
> 
> 
> over and over and over.


I have no idea where you got your translator from or how much you paid them, but the correct translation should have sounded like a sonic boom.

----------


## Witis

1011000010000

----------


## Witis

1001010101001

----------


## Witis

1101110011110

----------


## Witis

1110001011111

----------


## Witis

1110010100100

----------


## Witis

10000010111111

----------


## Witis

10011000001111

----------


## Witis

1111010101

----------


## Witis

10001110000000

----------


## Witis

1111011011101

----------


## Witis

1100001000001

----------


## Witis

1111010000101

----------


## Witis

101011

----------


## Witis

110110010001

----------


## Witis

100110100100

----------


## Witis

1001001001

----------


## Witis

101100111011

----------


## Witis

1010110000001

----------


## Witis

1101010010111

----------


## Witis

100110101001

----------


## Witis

10000000101100

----------


## Witis

111001111010

----------


## Witis

1110010110110

----------


## Witis

11000011

----------


## Witis

11101101100

----------


## Witis

100011110

----------


## Witis

1110110000111

----------


## Witis

10011001111010

----------


## Witis

1100010010001

----------


## Witis

1101101101110

----------


## Witis

1001001100110

----------


## Witis

1001011011111

----------


## Witis

1111001111011

----------


## Witis

1000001101111

----------


## Witis

100000011111

----------


## Witis

111100111111

----------


## Witis

10010101111

----------


## Witis

10001100001

----------


## Witis

100001100011

----------


## Witis

1011000111100

----------


## Witis

1110001001110

----------


## Witis

11000100000

----------


## Witis

10011010010001

----------


## Witis

100000100000

----------


## Witis

11000010101

----------


## Witis

101101001001

----------


## Witis

1001100101111

----------


## Witis

10000001001001

----------


## Witis

101101011

----------


## Witis

1110110101000

----------


## Witis

10010110101101

----------


## Witis

111010000111

----------


## Witis

10001111011110

----------


## Witis

101011001011

----------


## Witis

1100010010101

----------


## Witis

101000100111

----------


## Witis

1100001101001

----------


## Witis

10010111000000

----------


## Witis

1011001100110

----------


## Witis

101101001111

----------


## Witis

101101001011

----------


## Witis

100101010011

----------


## Witis

10011000

----------


## Witis

1100110000010

----------


## Witis

10010101110111

----------


## Witis

10000100111011

----------


## Witis

1001001000111

----------


## Witis

1111111100101

----------


## Witis

10110000

----------


## Witis

1110101100000

----------


## Witis

1100110100

----------


## Witis

1100100010010

----------


## Witis

1111001001110

----------


## Witis

1010001110000

----------


## Witis

1110011011011

----------


## Witis

100111101

----------


## Witis

10001001101

----------


## Witis

1110000101011

----------


## Witis

10001111000001

----------


## Witis

1111100100001

----------


## Witis

1101111110001

----------


## Witis

1111100011100

----------


## Witis

1010110010001

----------


## Witis

1010111101001

----------


## Witis

1100001011011

----------


## Witis

1101000010010

----------


## Witis

1000

----------


## Witis

11101101000

----------


## Witis

10011001111100

----------


## Witis

1000111011011

----------


## Witis

1001111101101

----------


## Witis

1000100101111

----------


## Witis

1001111110101

----------


## Witis

10010100111011

----------


## Witis

1110010011

----------


## Witis

10010111110111

----------


## Witis

10010000000011

----------


## Witis

1010010001001

----------


## Witis

11111100011

----------


## Witis

10011000

----------


## Witis

10010000010

----------


## Witis

10001100010001

----------


## Witis

10011011100110

----------


## Witis

10000100111100

----------


## Witis

1011111111100

----------


## Witis

1110000101110

----------


## Witis

1111011011111

----------


## Witis

1111011101101

----------


## Witis

1100101010110

----------


## Witis

1111100011011

----------


## Witis

1011100010110

----------


## Witis

10000010100010

----------


## Witis

110000101000

----------


## Witis

100010010111

----------


## Witis

1111100111010

----------


## Witis

1110000000010

----------


## Witis

1010010110001

----------


## Witis

1011010111001

----------


## Witis

1100100011

----------


## Witis

1001111001100

----------


## Witis

1001111100110

----------


## Witis

10000110101110

----------


## Witis

1100100100010

----------


## Witis

10010101101110

----------


## Witis

1110110110100

----------


## Witis

100000101000

----------


## Witis

11110011010

----------


## Witis

1100011101111

----------


## Witis

11110010101

----------


## Witis

111000111

----------


## Witis

1110111010

----------


## Witis

1111011001010

----------


## Witis

1101011101110

----------


## Witis

10000011100001

----------


## Witis

1001011111001

----------


## Witis

1100100000101

----------


## Witis

10010101001110

----------


## Witis

111101100000

----------


## Witis

1101011011

----------


## Witis

1111010111110

----------


## Witis

10000000010000

----------


## Witis

1000111110011

----------


## Witis

1010101001010

----------


## Witis

11000001100

----------


## Witis

1110110000111

----------


## Witis

101101001011

----------


## Witis

10010000010

----------


## Witis

1011001100100

----------


## Witis

110010100010

----------


## Witis

1101010010100

----------


## Witis

1011111011111

----------


## Witis

11011001001

----------


## Witis

100011010011

----------


## Witis

110011111000

----------


## Witis

110001001110

----------


## Witis

101011101110

----------


## Witis

1011100100101

----------


## Witis

100001110111

----------


## Witis

100110010

----------


## Witis

1011111001101

----------


## Witis

10010111110010

----------


## Witis

110001010101

----------


## Witis

1010000000110

----------


## Witis

1101010000001

----------


## Witis

101011101011

----------


## Witis

10000111110001

----------


## Witis

111111100100

----------


## Witis

111011011110

----------


## Witis

1100101000000

----------


## Witis

1111010001100

----------


## Witis

1100001

----------


## Witis

1110010000000

----------


## Witis

10100111011

----------


## Witis

10010001111001

----------


## Witis

10001001010010

----------


## Witis

1111001111

----------


## Witis

1111110111001

----------


## Witis

1000111011000

----------


## Witis

100000100111

----------


## Witis

111010011

----------


## Witis

1101000011

----------


## Witis

10000100001010

----------


## Witis

1110101010010

----------


## Witis

101010111001

----------


## Witis

1110100100100

----------


## Witis

10000100101001

----------


## Witis

1100101110

----------


## Witis

1101010011011

----------


## Witis

10101001

----------


## Witis

111101000111

----------


## Witis

10000010101100

----------


## Witis

1010010100111

----------


## Witis

101101111011

----------


## Witis

10010010100011

----------


## Witis

100010101110

----------


## Witis

110001

----------


## Witis

10011001010000

----------


## Witis

11111001101

----------


## Witis

110011111011

----------


## Witis

1010000110011

----------


## Witis

1001000101111

----------


## Niya

Good God! And you thought I was bland. This takes the cake. There's pages of this stuff every time I log on. I have see any 1 or 0 today, I'm gonna break something!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I have no idea where you got your translator from or how much you paid them, but the correct translation should have sounded like a sonic boom.


No, my translation is correct. Naturally, like most translations, it is not a literal translation, but simply conveys the true meaning of the binary. I'm not surprised that you didn't get the reference, as it comes from the 70s, but there are people here who will get it, so I will repeat it, since you insist on burying it:

The binary roughly translates into:

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.

It's just that, over and over and over, for pages.

----------


## dclamp

> The binary roughly translates into:
> 
> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
> 
> It's just that, over and over and over, for pages.


Here's Johnny.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I knew people here would get the reference.

----------


## Witis

> Good God! And you thought I was bland. This takes the cake. There's pages of this stuff every time I log on. I have see any 1 or 0 today, I'm gonna break something!


I am the completely the opposite, for me zeros and ones are the ultimate way to de-stress.

----------


## Witis

> No, my translation is correct. Naturally, like most translations, it is not a literal translation, but simply conveys the true meaning of the binary.


Not more anti-binary vitriol.=L




> I'm not surprised that you didn't get the reference, as it comes from the 70s, but there are people here who will get it, so I will repeat it, since you insist on burying it:
> 
> The binary roughly translates into:
> 
> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
> 
> It's just that, over and over and over, for pages.


Nah, it sounds like that:

----------


## Witis

\(^.^)/

----------


## dclamp

10100101010111010101

----------


## Witis

> 10100101010111010101


˚ᵕ˚ 1010001

----------


## dclamp

101010o101

----------


## Witis

0100

----------


## Witis

1101

----------


## dclamp

01001

----------


## dclamp

.-.---...-.--.-.--

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There is a thread around here where I posted a picture of my binary backyard, so there isn't much vitriol...just a little round-up.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I am the completely the opposite, for me zeros and ones are the ultimate way to de-stress.


You should try it without the 1's. If you leave out the 1's, it becomes particularly meditative, which is an ancient stress-reduction technique.

----------


## dday9

> You should try it without the 1's. If you leave out the 1's, it becomes particularly meditative, which is an ancient stress-reduction technique.


Oooonnnneeee

----------


## Witis

> There is a thread around here where I posted a picture of my binary backyard, so there isn't much vitriol...just a little round-up.


It is hard to believe you regarding your binary backyard due to your extremely severe anti binary stance at the moment, and rounding up is not necessary as I am not using any fractions.

----------


## Witis

> You should try it without the 1's. If you leave out the 1's, it becomes particularly meditative, which is an ancient stress-reduction technique.


Do you mean like so:
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  0000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  0000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  0000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  0000000000000000

----------


## Witis

Is that relaxing too?

...................00
.................00000
...............00000000
.............00000000000
............0000000000000
..........0000000000000000
........0000000000000000000
......0000000000000000000000
....0000000000000000000000000
..0000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's hardly for me to say. The question is whether it relaxes you.

Here's a picture of the backyard (or at least a part of it) taken from the roof prior to building the pergola.

----------


## Witis

> It's hardly for me to say. The question is whether it relaxes you.


No they turn me off rather than on. :Þ




> Here's a picture of the backyard (or at least a part of it) taken from the roof prior to building the pergola.


So what makes it a binary backyard?

----------


## dclamp

> It's hardly for me to say. The question is whether it relaxes you.
> 
> Here's a picture of the backyard (or at least a part of it) taken from the roof prior to building the pergola.


You built a pergola purgatory in your backyard?

----------


## Witis

1100010010001

----------


## FunkyDexter

I vaguely remember the story.  Didn't the tiles spell out your name in binary or something?  Although there seem to be 4 different shades there so I don't know how that'd work.

When you said you posted a picture of your binary back yard I imagined a particularly unpleasant selfie.

----------


## dclamp

Party ruined. Mod is here  :Frown:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There are only three colors there: Red, Tan, and Gray. I see that the picture also picked up a couple non-square bricks, which were used as filler and are covered by the borders of raised beds in the final garden. The red bricks make up the eigth bit of every byte, since the ASCII character set (at least the normal set with the digits and punctuation) doesn't use the eigth bit. 

It doesn't spell out my name, though. I did consider having a message like, "The money is found under brick X", but I felt that would be too lame. So, it's just a phrase.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Party ruined. Mod is here


If you don't resume your partying immediately I shall be forced to ban you.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That comment provides 100% of the US RDA for Irony.

----------


## dclamp

> If you don't resume your partying immediately I shall be forced to ban you.


If you insist... Ladies and gentleman... Mrs. Miley Cyrus.

----------


## dday9

Miley Cyrus needs to brush her tongue, it's nasty.

----------


## dclamp

Watch what you say about my Miley...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why so Cyrus?

----------


## dclamp

I tried to think of a pun with Billy Ray... but it didnt work

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Good thing, FD might have given you a Ray ban....which would have been a shade over the top.

----------


## Witis

> If you insist... Ladies and gentleman... Mrs. Miley Cyrus.


Great choice.




After that I turned the snake into a belt heh heh.

----------


## Witis

> There are only three colors there: Red, Tan, and Gray. I see that the picture also picked up a couple non-square bricks, which were used as filler and are covered by the borders of raised beds in the final garden. The red bricks make up the eigth bit of every byte, since the ASCII character set (at least the normal set with the digits and punctuation) doesn't use the eigth bit. 
> 
> It doesn't spell out my name, though. I did consider having a message like, "The money is found under brick X", but I felt that would be too lame. So, it's just a phrase.


Don't keep us hanging Shaggy tell us what the phrase is.

----------


## Witis

> Miley Cyrus needs to brush her tongue, it's nasty.


No French kissing in the USA?

----------


## henrytrs35

> No French kissing in the USA?


A kiss is not a kiss without the tongue.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Don't keep us hanging Shaggy tell us what the phrase is.


To tell you the truth, I have forgotten. However, I know I have it written down somewhere....in binary.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My father helped me do the rock work. He's an old DEC engineer, so he was reading in octal, while I was reading in hex. Kind of funny, that.

I still have the program that I wrote to design the yard, in case anybody wants to do something nutty like that. You set up the number of rows and columns you have to work with, if you know, then type in a string, and it shows some rough...and inaccurate...appearance of how it will look, as well as telling you the total number of each color brick needed, a count of the bricks, and a count of the characters. With a bit of measuring, you can know the maximum phrase length possible. In my case, I had something like 80 characters to work with, and kept tinkering with phrases until I got to something like 79. The remainder was a set of red bricks that are largely buried under raised beds.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Coat my goat.

----------


## Witis

> To tell you the truth, I have forgotten. However, I know I have it written down somewhere....in binary.


How embarrassing. :-\ Also why the red bricks for the unused eighth bit instead of a zero, seems like pseudo binary to me.

----------


## Witis

> Coat my goat.


Random act of kindness?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> Random act of kindness?


I had some emulsion left over.

----------


## dday9

Btw bonker, the link in your signature is broken.

----------


## dclamp

dday9.  I blocked your bug gif. I didnt like it.

----------


## dday9

I vote dclamp to become a super moberator.

----------


## Witis



----------


## dclamp

> I vote dclamp to become a super moberator.


Thank you. Here is your sticker.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> How embarrassing. :-\ Also why the red bricks for the unused eighth bit instead of a zero, seems like pseudo binary to me.


I had them. The other reason is that a two bit binary pattern is very hard to read. When written out, as in your posts, there is a clear left to right pattern to the bits. In the case of a 2D arrangement, a person could be forgiven to not finding any meaning at all. The pattern would look random, and any attempt to turn them into ASCII would work only if the person happened to start on a byte boundary and read in the right direction. That takes a whole lot of chance. I wouldn't expect anybody to figure out that there was a binary pattern, as it would appear random, and would read random in most directions, but by making every eigth bit red I left a clue as to how to read the pattern. A person might notice that the arrangement isn't truly random, and if they do, they'd also notice that the non-random part is a regularly repeating pattern of 8, which would suggest ASCII binary to any computer geek of the last couple decades. The pattern is an easter egg, but one with a hint built in.

----------


## Witis

> I had them. The other reason is that a two bit binary pattern is very hard to read. When written out, as in your posts, there is a clear left to right pattern to the bits. In the case of a 2D arrangement, a person could be forgiven to not finding any meaning at all. The pattern would look random, and any attempt to turn them into ASCII would work only if the person happened to start on a byte boundary and read in the right direction. That takes a whole lot of chance. I wouldn't expect anybody to figure out that there was a binary pattern, as it would appear random, and would read random in most directions, but by making every eigth bit red I left a clue as to how to read the pattern. A person might notice that the arrangement isn't truly random, and if they do, they'd also notice that the non-random part is a regularly repeating pattern of 8, which would suggest ASCII binary to any computer geek of the last couple decades. The pattern is an easter egg, but one with a hint built in.


I guess you do have a point regarding the visibility of any binary pattern,  01000010-01101001-01101110-01100001-01110010-01111001 is easier to read than 010000100110100101101110011000010111001001111001, however, using 3 colours and seven bits doesn't make it an intuitively or obviously binary pattern. Is there a picture of the finished result so that we can see it now that we know what to look for?
Also how's the memory today?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I could look up the phrase, but it's on a different computer in a different building, so I can't look it up today.

There isn't a picture of the complete thing. The picture I showed was taken from the roof after the brickwork was finished, there is a second picture that overlaps the first and covers the remainder of the message. However, the start of the message is in the picture I posted, and neither of the pictues is really all that good. The lighting wasn't excellent, nor was the position for the picture.

There couldn't be a picture today. The smaller squares on the left side are where the posts for a pergola were located. That pergola is heavily covered by honeysuckle, hops, and a couple other climbing vines, which means that any picture taken from the same vantage point would show a bed of green with occasional rafters showing through. The bricks along that side would be covered. There is also a raised garden in the center with a Japanese maple in it, which would further break up the picture. I knew all those were going in, which is why I took the picture when I did. There is currently no vantage point that would show more than a few bytes of the pattern, and it would take several pictures to capture the whole message anymore.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I also see that there are some extra red bricks in the upper left corner of that picture, which are now covered by a raised bed, but would throw off the pattern in the picture. The lighting is due to the shadows on a sunny day. However, since the place is a desert, had I waited to take the picture on an overcast day, I would have made no progress for nearly a year. Overcast days are rare during the summer.

----------


## Witis

> I also see that there are some extra red bricks in the upper left corner of that picture, which are now covered by a raised bed, but would throw off the pattern in the picture.


I was about to ask about those, they seem to completely obstruct any binary encoded Ascii characters. Does tan = zero or one?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's no way I'm going to answer that question...except, now that I think about it, I can answer it literally with a Yes. 

I'm not sure why I decided to use red as a filler brick. It may be because it didn't have any other meaning, so it is the only color I really COULD use. Aftwer all, the code does include the rule red=ignore, so using red as a filler is fine. Still, there must have been some reason why I opted for the red bricks there. They were due to be covered, and may even have been removed (I'd have to go out and look), since the end posts of the pergola would be in that area, along with a raised bed.

----------


## Witis

> There's no way I'm going to answer that question...except, now that I think about it, I can answer it literally with a Yes.


Yes tan = 0 or yes tan = 1?




> I'm not sure why I decided to use red as a filler brick. It may be because it didn't have any other meaning, so it is the only color I really COULD use.


I'm not that convinced Shaggy, what about using a gap or a half tile instead? 




> Aftwer all, the code does include the rule red=ignore, so using red as a filler is fine. Still, there must have been some reason why I opted for the red bricks there. They were due to be covered, and may even have been removed (I'd have to go out and look), since the end posts of the pergola would be in that area, along with a raised bed.


Yeah it kinds ruins the whole binary backyard thing, I'd check to see if the red tiles are still there.

----------


## dclamp

So where does the number 2 come into play?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> dday9. I blocked your bug gif. I didnt like it


So did I and now I can't get the typex off my monitor :Mad:

----------


## dclamp

Had to google Typex... AKA Whiteout...

----------


## dday9

> Had to google Typex... AKA Whiteout...


I was wondering too.

----------


## FunkyDexter

A white out's what happens if I run into a wall really fast.

----------


## dclamp

And black out is when you drink too much

----------


## dday9

And grey out is when you go red.

----------


## Witis

And you don't want a blue out when traveling at high speeds.

----------


## Witis

> And grey out is when you go red.


Nah, greyouts can happen when you are pulling some serious positive Gs, redouts when you try for too many negative Gs.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I'm not that convinced Shaggy, what about using a gap or a half tile instead?


Half tiles are seriously difficult for a variety of reasons, not the least of which is cutting them (you can't buy them). 





> Yeah it kinds ruins the whole binary backyard thing, I'd check to see if the red tiles are still there.


If they are there, as I suspect they are, they form the foundation for the wall of the raised bed that is back there, so they are covered under gray blocks...of a sort....I really don't know whether there is a name for that shape.

----------


## Witis

> Half tiles are seriously difficult for a variety of reasons, not the least of which is cutting them (you can't buy them).


Such a small amount of trouble in order to preserve binary purity. ☹




> If they are there, as I suspect they are, they form the foundation for the wall of the raised bed that is back there, so they are covered under gray blocks...of a sort....I really don't know whether there is a name for that shape.


You mean the error you built into your binary backyard is still there? °o°

----------


## dday9

Wow. I've been at work for 15 minutes and it's already been one of those days....

----------


## dclamp

> Wow. I've been at work for 15 minutes and it's already been one of those days....


Ugh. Thats how my shift was last night. Longest 12 hours shift of my life.

----------


## dday9

On a positive note, I am moving from P&C insurance to supplemental insurance in the next 30 days. Bigger commission with less hours.

----------


## dclamp

That is positive. Congrats you insurance sales man you.

----------


## dday9

I knew I should've bought that volcano insurance, just like my need for that earthquake insurance.

----------


## dday9

I should let my flood insurance go though, it never floods in South Louisiana.

----------


## dclamp

> I should let my flood insurance go though, it never floods in South Louisiana.


Amen to that sister.

----------


## dday9

Volcanoes though... That's a serious threat. I mean, aren't we overdue for one?

----------


## dclamp

Do you sell meteor insurance too?

----------


## dday9

Only if you live south of Grand Isle.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Such a small amount of trouble in order to preserve binary purity. ☹


Not so small an amount of trouble. To do a good job with the cutting would have required a special saw, so there would be a fair expense. I did try a bit of cutting with cold chisel, and had mixed results. The lines weren't clean enough to work with. 




> You mean the error you built into your binary backyard is still there? °o°


There is no error. You simply ignore all red blocks and all is well. Binary doesn't carry any inherent meaning. We impose meaning on it when we turn a binary signal into 1s and 0s, then we impose further meaning on it when we interpret some set of binary digits to mean some kind of letter. Had I used some encoding other than ASCII, or some encoding other than 7 bits to a letter, you'd be sorely pressed to figure any of it out. Only by relying on a rigorous convention does the pattern hold any meaning. After all, since I needed less than 32 characters, I could have made my own 6 bit encoding to write the message, but then nobody would be able to figure it out without putting a lot of effort into it. It might not have contained enough information to be able to figure out every symbol, had I done it that way.

So, I have imposed a convention that makes it readable. There is nothing pure or impure about it. It is what it is, and that is complete. By saying that it is ASCII, and by saying that the red bits are fill, I give you the tools to interpret the binary into text. Had I not given that information, it could have been inferred with some difficulty. The rules are as much a part of the pattern as the bits themselves. However, it is all just binary, with no right or wrong other than that which we impose upon it.

----------


## dclamp

Shaggy and Witis would be interested in Binary insurance. To protects against intrusions from other numbers.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This post brought to you by the number 3.

----------


## dclamp

> This post brought to you by the number 3.


Awkward

----------


## dday9

I know, I was hoping number 2 would step up. I guess not :/

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Number 2 is stepping up. I just didn't think you'd want me to share that.

----------


## dday9

Whahaha! Took me a second to register that!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It ain't over until the paperwork is finished.

----------


## Witis

> Not so small an amount of trouble. To do a good job with the cutting would have required a special saw, so there would be a fair expense. I did try a bit of cutting with cold chisel, and had mixed results. The lines weren't clean enough to work with.


It seems I'll always be more of a binary purist than you, but ok with it. 




> There is no error. You simply ignore all red blocks and all is well.


You can't tell me to simply ignore the error and all is well. According to that logic you could sell a house demolished by a sinkhole at full market price, just ignore the damage to the house and land.




> Binary doesn't carry any inherent meaning. We impose meaning on it when we turn a binary signal into 1s and 0s, then we impose further meaning on it when we interpret some set of binary digits to mean some kind of letter. Had I used some encoding other than ASCII, or some encoding other than 7 bits to a letter, you'd be sorely pressed to figure any of it out. Only by relying on a rigorous convention does the pattern hold any meaning. After all, since I needed less than 32 characters, I could have made my own 6 bit encoding to write the message, but then nobody would be able to figure it out without putting a lot of effort into it. It might not have contained enough information to be able to figure out every symbol, had I done it that way.


I think the classic would have been an 8 bit binary pattern rather than 6 or 7.




> So, I have imposed a convention that makes it readable. There is nothing pure or impure about it. It is what it is, and that is complete. By saying that it is ASCII, and by saying that the red bits are fill, I give you the tools to interpret the binary into text. Had I not given that information, it could have been inferred with some difficulty. The rules are as much a part of the pattern as the bits themselves. However, it is all just binary, with no right or wrong other than that which we impose upon it.


Although the obvious problem is that using 3 colours immediately makes me think of anything except a binary pattern.

----------


## Witis

> Shaggy and Witis would be interested in Binary insurance. To protects against intrusions from other numbers.


I sure would.

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis

Don't worry, all is well.

----------


## dday9

See, that's an issue that we're having right now. Homeowners insurance doesn't cover for earth movement, aka - sinkholes. We had a huge sinkhole in Raceland last year that damaged some homes. I'm glad I wasn't the guy who had to say that it wasn't covered.

----------


## dday9

By the way Witis, you have the water table to low in that first picture. It should be about a foot to two feet below the surface.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> It seems I'll always be more of a binary purist than you, but ok with it.


No, only one form of binary purist, which makes you more of a binary bigot.




> You can't tell me to simply ignore the error and all is well. According to that logic you could sell a house demolished by a sinkhole at full market price, just ignore the damage to the house and land.


There isn't any error. There is only a rule that is applied when translating the code into text. That translation is a human activity. The code itself is what it is, only we give it meaning. As long as the rules are consistent, we can retrieve from it whatever meaning was put into it. If the rules are not consistent, then anybody extracting meaning will not necessarily extract the same meaning as the person who created the code. That would be called art.




> I think the classic would have been an 8 bit binary pattern rather than 6 or 7.


Only in certain systems and under certain designs. 8 bits does seem like a reasonable number, being a power of 2 and all, but it isn't the only pattern that has been used in computers. 7 and 9 bit byte systems also exist. I haven't head of a 6 bit byte system, but it could easily exist.




> Although the obvious problem is that using 3 colours immediately makes me think of anything except a binary pattern.


Anything at all? I'd be morbidly curious as to what it made you think of?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> By the way Witis, you have the water table to low in that first picture. It should be about a foot to two feet below the surface.


Where you live, maybe....actually, it would almost be the case where I live, too, except I think that it is perhaps 4-6 feet down. That's a bit unusual for a desert. I happen to live in an area where there are lots of natural springs. The fall is pretty natural, too, but the summer is hellish and the winter is highly unnatural.

----------


## dclamp

Anyone want to move to Las Vegas, Nevada with me? Comparing the housing prices from Orange County and Las Vegas... I could save enough money working in California to move to Nevada and buy a house I would never be able to afford in California.

3 Bedroom 2 bath house in Orange county: $400,000 range
4 Bedroom 4 Bath with a Pool in Nevada: $150,000 range.

Uhh Yes Please.

----------


## dday9

That's what the price for homes look like here. We have cheap Mexican labor. We have big refineries that give big paychecks. The housing market is great where I live.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You can go even cheaper up here. $150K would be a bit low for a 3 bed/2bath house in Boise, but you can still get such a place for around $100K, and possibly lower, in the suburbs (such as they are).

----------


## dclamp

You also have floods. I guess Nevada is subject to flash floods too... But Nevada doesn't have alligators.

Plus Nevada is a 3 hour drive from OC

----------


## dclamp

> You can go even cheaper up here. $150K would be a bit low for a 3 bed/2bath house in Boise, but you can still get such a place for around $100K, and possibly lower, in the suburbs (such as they are).


California Sucks. Too expensive... terrible gun restrictions... that about sums it up.

----------


## dday9

I've watched some house hunter shows and I'm blown away with the COL in California.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> California Sucks. Too expensive... terrible gun restrictions... that about sums it up.


There's a reason for those prices.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's a reason for our prices, too.

----------


## dclamp

> I've watched some house hunter shows and I'm blown away with the COL in California.


For a small house in Orange County, I would be paying $2000/month for 30 years. Ends up being Over $700,000 total for a $400,000 house. Not exactly sure how the numbers work. 

I would honestly love to move out of state, but I am already anti-social enough. I would have such a hard time meeting people in Nevada. Well, until I start drinking that is.

----------


## dclamp

> There's a reason for those prices.


Convenience fee? The ability to go surfing, snowboarding, and quading in the desert all in the same day?

----------


## Witis

> No, only one form of binary purist, which makes you more of a binary bigot.


I prefer my binary strictly ones and zeros, my apologies for maintaining my two tone binary view.




> There isn't any error. There is only a rule that is applied when translating the code into text. That translation is a human activity. The code itself is what it is, only we give it meaning. As long as the rules are consistent, we can retrieve from it whatever meaning was put into it.


Sure there is an error, the placement of the red bricks at the top left hand side of the picture you posted entirely destroys any ability to extract the binary encoded ascii characters effectively voiding the meaning of the message. :Þ




> If the rules are not consistent, then anybody extracting meaning will not necessarily extract the same meaning as the person who created the code. That would be called art


Sadly I don't imagine it is possible to extract any meaning anymore. :L




> Anything at all? I'd be morbidly curious as to what it made you think of?


I guess it vaguely resembles a game of Tetris to me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Sure there is an error, the placement of the red bricks at the top left hand side of the picture you posted entirely destroys any ability to extract the binary encoded ascii characters effectively voiding the meaning of the message. :Þ


That's not true. The rules are simple:

1) Bytes are seven bits.
2) Ignore any red bricks.

That's all you need to know....well, that and the starting location, the direction to read, and whether gray is 1 or 0, but all three of those can be worked out from the information given. All of the red bricks are therefore without meaning, but they do serve a purpose which isn't essential to the rules. The fact that, for the most part, every eighth brick is red gives you a clue as to the direction of reading (N-S or E-W), though it doesn't give you any hint as to whether you start from the right or the left, top or the bottom. Those points can be worked out without undue difficulty. However, the rules are all that is truly needed, so the fact that the red bricks are occasionally used as fill makes no difference, because rule #2 states that you ignore them.

----------


## Witis

> That's not true.


Sure it is.




> The rules are simple:
> 
> 1) Bytes are seven bits.
> 2) Ignore any red bricks.


Ignore the red bricks, aren't they are supposed to delimit each character?




> the fact that the red bricks are occasionally used as fill makes no difference, because rule #2 states that you ignore them.


You can't use them as a delimiter and also use them as fill as doing so destroys any ability to extract any meaning from the pattern.

----------


## henrytrs35

> For a small house in Orange County, I would be paying $2000/month for 30 years. Ends up being Over $700,000 total for a $400,000 house. Not exactly sure how the numbers work. 
> 
> I would honestly love to move out of state, but I am already anti-social enough. I would have such a hard time meeting people in Nevada. Well, until I start drinking that is.


We have the same problem :3 It's why I don't like moving but sometimes there's no choice.

----------


## Witis

> By the way Witis, you have the water table to low in that first picture. It should be about a foot to two feet below the surface.


Oups.  :Blush:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You can't use them as a delimiter and also use them as fill as doing so destroys any ability to extract any meaning from the pattern.


Nope. You are focusing on the wrong thing. The pattern is entirely readable following those two rules and ONLY those two rules. That means I can use the red bricks for multiple purposes, and I have. Don't try to make up a third rule that involves the red bricks, because there isn't one and you don't need it anyways.

----------


## Witis

> Nope. You are focusing on the wrong thing. The pattern is entirely readable following those two rules and ONLY those two rules. That means I can use the red bricks for multiple purposes, and I have. Don't try to make up a third rule that involves the red bricks, because there isn't one and you don't need it anyways.


Shaggy you already admitted that you have an error in your binary backyard in post #55823:




> I also see that there are some extra red bricks in the upper left corner of that picture, which are now covered by a raised bed, but would throw off the pattern in the picture.


You binary vandal you.

----------


## Witis

Binary - it's as easy as tan, grey, and red.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Shaggy you already admitted that you have an error in your binary backyard in post #55823:


The error is not in the binary, the error is in the description I gave, but it doesn't matter. According to rule #2, you ignore all red bricks when reading the pattern. The only thing that the red bricks can do is give you some hint as to which direction to read and possibly where to start reading, though they don't really do that. They are only a hint, though, and there is no absolute rule regarding the red bricks. While it is true that every eigth brick is red, that doesn't mean that every red brick is an eigth brick.

It did get me thinking, though. If you were to read the patter E-W or W-E rather than N-S, it would have no meaning. You have to read the patter N-S, but had I written a palindrome, and if you were to swap the endian nature of the bytes, you could read the pattern S-N, as well. I didn't write a palindrome, as there are few with meaning of the size I needed (maybe none). However, would it be possible to have created a pattern such that it would have one meaning when read N-S, and another meaning when read E-W? I believe that would not be possible without a much more liberal use of red bricks, but if I were to add a third rule:

3) Red bricks should be ignored.

then I think it would have been technically possible to encode a message both N-S as well as E-W, though without the red brick hints, it is unlikely that anybody would ever have known that there was a pattern, let alone been able to read it. I also think that the character count in either direction would be radically reduced due to the need to use LOTS of red bricks in the pattern. Still, this would be an interesting excercise for a much larger area than the one I had. It would be a largely red pattern, but it would appear highly random.

----------


## Witis

> The error is not in the binary, the error is in the description I gave, but it doesn't matter.


Nope, you said "I also see that there are some extra red bricks in the upper left corner of that picture, which are now covered by a raised bed, but would throw off the pattern in the picture". Which means that some of the binary encoded characters are no longer readable due to the placement of the extra red bricks and that generates a very obvious red coloured error that partially or entirely destroys the meaning of the message i.e. you confessed to vandalizing your own binary backyard. °o°




> According to rule #2, you ignore all red bricks when reading the pattern.


You only made those rules yesterday in an attempt to cover up your furtive backyard behaviours, and, as there is no way anyone else could possibly know them, said rules clearly cannot be taken seriously, or into account, when discussing the issue. :Stick Out Tongue: 




> The only thing that the red bricks can do is give you some hint as to which direction to read and possibly where to start reading, though they don't really do that. They are only a hint, though, and there is no absolute rule regarding the red bricks. While it is true that every eigth brick is red, that doesn't mean that every red brick is an eigth brick.


Every red brick was a delimiter separating each binary encoded character until, sadly, you put a red line through your message. :L




> It did get me thinking, though.


That wasn't my intention.




> If you were to read the patter E-W or W-E rather than N-S, it would have no meaning. You have to read the patter N-S, but had I written a palindrome, and if you were to swap the endian nature of the bytes, you could read the pattern S-N, as well. I didn't write a palindrome, as there are few with meaning of the size I needed (maybe none). However, would it be possible to have created a pattern such that it would have one meaning when read N-S, and another meaning when read E-W? I believe that would not be possible without a much more liberal use of red bricks, but if I were to add a third rule:
> 
> 3) Red bricks should be ignored.


No need for a third rule, you already invented that one yesterday.




> then I think it would have been technically possible to encode a message both N-S as well as E-W, though without the red brick hints, it is unlikely that anybody would ever have known that there was a pattern, let alone been able to read it.


The obvious problem is that without knowing your rules there is no way anyone would ever be able to decipher the binary encoded characters. Worse is that the use of tri-coloured tiles, and sometimes it looks like more colours due to the different shades of tan and grey, makes it look like anything other than a binary pattern.




> I also think that the character count in either direction would be radically reduced due to the need to use LOTS of red bricks in the pattern. Still, this would be an interesting excercise for a much larger area than the one I had. It would be a largely red pattern, but it would appear highly random.


I am still not convinced that it would look like anything other than a game of tetris.

----------


## Witis

Make sure you keep your binary safe from the

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Nope, you said "I also see that there are some extra red bricks in the upper left corner of that picture, which are now covered by a raised bed, but would throw off the pattern in the picture". Which means that some of the binary encoded characters are no longer readable due to the placement of the extra red bricks and that generates a very obvious red coloured error that partially or entirely destroys the meaning of the message i.e. you confessed to vandalizing your own binary backyard. °o°


Sorry for misleading you. You have misunderstood that statement. The pattern I was refering to was the one mentioned in post #55820, which is not the binary message itself, but the hint pattern of the red bricks that could cause a person to realize that the bricks are not random, which could then lead them to figure out that it is ASCII. The extra red bricks may very well confuse them, as it has clearly confused you, but the red bricks have nothing to do with the binary message itself, which can't use red bricks since binary is always only 1 or 0. The extra red bricks could throw off a person who is both excessively pedantic, and utterly focused on whether or not there is a pattern in the red bricks.

It doesn't matter, though, because, as I already noted, the red bricks still follow a consistent rule. It's not quite the rule that I originally stated (sort of, since I never actually stated the rule incorrectly). In fact, having reviewed every post on the subject, I never made an incorrect statement, you just misinterpreted a few of them. However, I WAS thinking about the red bricks incorrectly, but I fixed that in the last post. 

The bottom line is this: The pattern in the yard is correct. There are no errors based on the stated rules. My memory of the rules that were applied, just as my memory of the message itself, has faded, but the rules are there and can be discovered through examination of the pattern.

As for the idea that there is no way that anybody could figure it out. That's absurd. Though I never actually misstated the rule about the red bricks, I had forgotten it, and had to re-deduce the rule based on the pattern. The pattern of gray and tan bricks are far easier to work out, since they are straight up binary.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> and sometimes it looks like more colours due to the different shades of tan and grey, makes it look like anything other than a binary pattern.


That's an artifact of the poor lighting in the picture. There isn't any perceptible variation in the shades of the actual bricks, even after all these years. They appear not to be affected by weather or sun. Unfortunately, due to the location, there was no way to get a good picture without waiting for an overcast day. The yard has very few places that are not impacted by shadow at any point in the day. Parts of the pattern are shaded at all times of day. Therefore, I really needed an overcast day to get reasonably constant lighting across the whole pattern. Overcast days happen only a few times a year out here, though, and then generally in the winter. I was much more interested in getting the pergola and the raised beds finished during the summer than getting a good picture. So, as washed out as it appears, it's just a camera effect and isn't reality. The actual color of the bricks is totally uniform.




> I am still not convinced that it would look like anything other than a game of tetris.


I'd be surprised if I could convince you of your own name.

----------


## dclamp

I stopped reading both of your guy's posts in this thread mostly because I thought you guys were just jibjabbing. But are you guys actually having a serious conversation about binary?

----------


## dday9

1010010

----------


## dday9

Oh god, it's contagious.

----------


## dclamp

> 1010010


Ugh...

----------


## dclamp

233223233

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I stopped reading both of your guy's posts in this thread mostly because I thought you guys were just jibjabbing. But are you guys actually having a serious conversation about binary?


If that's serious, the human race is doomed. Feel free to ignore it. Witis has focused on a mistake I sort of made when describing the pattern, and has elevated that casual comment to an absolute rule, despite my twice saying that it was a mistake (three times, now). If it were an absolute rule, then there would be a flaw in the pattern of my yard, but since it was a misstatement, or a poor interpretation of a true statement, it doesn't mean a darn thing.

Still, it's chit-chat, and this is the post race, so jibjabbing is better than some of the other drivel that has come before.

----------


## dclamp

Well I didn't take any time to read any of the posts you guys were making, so I had no idea what the discussion was about. Glad you clarified it though.

Without further ado, 1010100101101

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's the other drivel.

----------


## dday9

So I've created a three post thread on the basics of Lua in the tutorial codebank. The forth post will be filled up with different starter projects, what projects do y'all have in mind?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think a pig roast application would be the most appropriate. See this link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luau

----------


## dday9

Ah, ok you want a boucherie. I'll make it happen.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Lua for luau....wow! See what u can do for a language...isn't that the point of the entire VB6 argument and all the polls? However, what u can do for vb6 is create more vitriol, whereas what u can do for Lua will result in a party.

----------


## dday9

My wife: Hunny, you can put your SD card in my USB port
Me: *palm on head*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Tell her your card is too big for her slot. 

That ought to get a response.

----------


## Witis

> Sorry for misleading you. You have misunderstood that statement. The pattern I was refering to was the one mentioned in post #55820, which is not the binary message itself, but the hint pattern of the red bricks that could cause a person to realize that the bricks are not random, which could then lead them to figure out that it is ASCII.


No misunderstanding, the red tiles in your backyard started as your binary delimiter.




> The extra red bricks may very well confuse them, as it has clearly confused you,


No confusion, then you added some extra red tiles as fill which placed a red line through your binary message.




> but the red bricks have nothing to do with the binary message itself, which can't use red bricks since binary is always only 1 or 0.


Yep, the red tiles only function as the delimiter or to throw an error.




> The extra red bricks could throw off a person who is both excessively pedantic, and utterly focused on whether or not there is a pattern in the red bricks.


Excatly! The extra red tiles put a clear red error through your binary backyard and make it difficult or impossible to retrieve the hidden message. (._.)




> It doesn't matter, though, because, as I already noted, the red bricks still follow a consistent rule.


Yep they clearly function as a delimiter or to obfuscate the message.




> It's not quite the rule that I originally stated (sort of, since I never actually stated the rule incorrectly).


You originally stated that every eighth bit was red to separate each character.




> In fact, having reviewed every post on the subject, I never made an incorrect statement, you just misinterpreted a few of them.


I don't imagine I have misinterpreted any of your posts. :P




> However, I WAS thinking about the red bricks incorrectly, but I fixed that in the last post.


Are you referring to your latest third rule?




> The bottom line is this: The pattern in the yard is correct.


Except for the red tiles that you added to insert an error into your backyard.




> There are no errors based on the stated rules.


What rules, the ones you invented a couple of days ago that no one else could possibly know or deduce?




> My memory of the rules that were applied, just as my memory of the message itself, has faded, but the rules are there and can be discovered through examination of the pattern.


No way, your new rules are so bizarre that you would have to explicitly add them into your backyard for them to have any effect, and would create so much embarrassment that you would never do it.




> As for the idea that there is no way that anybody could figure it out. That's absurd.


Nope, not at all, you seem only to have convinced yourself that your new rules are intuitive and obvious to everyone looking at your backyard. In truth no one will ever deduce your latest rules or decipher your message due to the extra red tiles you added.




> Though I never actually misstated the rule about the red bricks, I had forgotten it, and had to re-deduce the rule based on the pattern.


You mean you invented the rules a couple of days ago in an attempt to cover up the error you placed in your binary backyard. Most likely it was easier for you to insert a couple of red bricks to mark an error than complete more serious backyard alterations.




> The pattern of gray and tan bricks are far easier to work out, since they are straight up binary.


Focusing on two tone binary tiles, perhaps with a couple of tiles with zeros and ones on them, would have created a very obviously binary backyard.

----------


## Witis

> I'd be surprised if I could convince you of your own name.


Heh, I'll take that as a compliment. ☺

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis

> I stopped reading both of your guy's posts in this thread mostly because I thought you guys were just jibjabbing. But are you guys actually having a serious conversation about binary?


Sure, Shaggy used to have a binary backyard.

----------


## Witis

> Oh god, it's contagious.


Catchy.

----------


## Witis

> If that's serious, the human race is doomed. Feel free to ignore it. Witis has focused on a mistake I sort of made when describing the pattern, and has elevated that casual comment to an absolute rule, despite my twice saying that it was a mistake (three times, now). If it were an absolute rule, then there would be a flaw in the pattern of my yard, but since it was a misstatement, or a poor interpretation of a true statement, it doesn't mean a darn thing.


I dunno Shaggy it seems quite clear that the red tiles are mainly there as a delimiter.

----------


## Witis

> That's the other drivel.


It's my fun!

----------


## dday9

nuf ym s'tI

----------


## Witis

I need to see that in a mirror.

----------


## Witis

Use this one:

----------


## Witis

Or this one:

----------


## dday9

Trippy.

----------


## Witis

Oh I see, yeah, that car does have some serious acceleration going on.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> No misunderstanding, the red tiles in your backyard started as your binary delimiter.


Where did I say that? I'd say you made it up.




> No confusion, then you added some extra red tiles as fill which placed a red line through your binary message.


Actually, I was quite concerned that if the yard was too regularly shaped it would end up with red lines. Fortunately, there are only a few places where they are close together. In a random pattern they should be close together occasionally. This pattern isn't random, but has some random characteristics.




> Excatly! The extra red tiles put a clear red error through your binary backyard and make it difficult or impossible to retrieve the hidden message. (._.)


Actually, they have no impact at all on being able to retrieve the message. They have no part of the message anyways, other than that they can serve as a hint as to whether or not there even IS a message. If you know that there is a message, then the red bricks hint at the direction of reading, but nothing more.




> Yep they clearly function as a delimiter or to obfuscate the message.


You made that one up, too. If delimiters were necessary, why aren't there any in ASCII messages?




> You originally stated that every eighth bit was red to separate each character.


I originally stated that the eigth bit of every byte is red. That statement is not what you just misquoted, and that statement is also correct.




> I don't imagine I have misinterpreted any of your posts. :P


I don't believe you have an imagination.




> Nope, not at all, you seem only to have convinced yourself that your new rules are intuitive and obvious to everyone looking at your backyard. In truth no one will ever deduce your latest rules or decipher your message due to the extra red tiles you added.


There is nothing intuitive or obvious about a random-appearing pattern of tiles in somebodies yard. The vast majority of viewers would see no pattern at all and would assume that the layout was deliberately random (which was an option, because clear patterns would have serious aesthetic limitations). You may well be right that nobody would deduce the rules, which preceded laying the tiles. However, a person of the right mindset could very well figure it out, even if you can't.




> You mean you invented the rules a couple of days ago in an attempt to cover up the error you placed in your binary backyard. Most likely it was easier for you to insert a couple of red bricks to mark an error than complete more serious backyard alterations.


The rules were in place prior to laying any tiles. They are built into the program I wrote to create the pattern. It certainly was easier to insert red bricks if I needed to lay a base for the raised beds, but then again, the rules allowed that.




> Focusing on two tone binary tiles, perhaps with a couple of tiles with zeros and ones on them, would have created a very obviously binary backyard.


Yeah, a horribly expensive yard whose cost was only exceeded by the banal stupidity. Instead of a hidden message, I'd be bashing people in the face with the message in such a way that would both make me look like a vain jerk, while also showing them how little I respect their intelligence. That's a great idea. I wonder why I didn't think of it?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, I would agree on one point: Nobody will ever figure out the that there is a pattern by looking at the columns of bricks that lead to those red bricks. That portion of the yard is under the pergola, and most of the bricks are in short segments separated by the pergola posts (which occupy 2x2 areas). I would be very surprised if anybody saw that broken up pattern and thought it to be a pattern at all. If anybody recognizes the pattern, it will be in the open areas on either side of the central raised bed. In those stretches, there are uninterrupted eight bit runs side by side, which is where I would expect people to recognize a pattern. 

Other than that, I can't decide whether you even believe what you are saying or are just speaking at random.

----------


## Witis

> Where did I say that? I'd say you made it up.


Nope, for example in post #55796 you said "The red bricks make up the eigth bit of every byte, since the ASCII character set (at least the normal set with the digits and punctuation) doesn't use the eigth bit. 




> Actually, I was quite concerned that if the yard was too regularly shaped it would end up with red lines.


Well you managed to insert at least one red line into your pattern.




> Fortunately, there are only a few places where they are close together. In a random pattern they should be close together occasionally. This pattern isn't random, but has some random characteristics.


Would you go for pseudo random?




> Actually, they have no impact at all on being able to retrieve the message. They have no part of the message anyways, other than that they can serve as a hint as to whether or not there even IS a message. If you know that there is a message, then the red bricks hint at the direction of reading, but nothing more.


Sure they do, the extra red bricks ruin the binary encoded characters in that part of your pattern.




> You made that one up, too. If delimiters were necessary, why aren't there any in ASCII messages?


I didn't make it up, you told us that you used the red bricks as delimiters.




> I originally stated that the eigth bit of every byte is red.


See you just agreed with me.




> I don't believe you have an imagination.


Why not?




> There is nothing intuitive or obvious about a random-appearing pattern of tiles in somebodies yard. The vast majority of viewers would see no pattern at all and would assume that the layout was deliberately random (which was an option, because clear patterns would have serious aesthetic limitations). You may well be right that nobody would deduce the rules, which preceded laying the tiles.


It depends on how much those extra red tiles interfere with the binary encoded characters and the overall message.




> However, a person of the right mindset could very well figure it out, even if you can't.


Even if they managed to deduce the meaning they would also deduce that you put an error in your message.




> The rules were in place prior to laying any tiles. They are built into the program I wrote to create the pattern. It certainly was easier to insert red bricks if I needed to lay a base for the raised beds,


So I was right, thought so.




> but then again, the rules allowed that.


Surely not your original plan which only used the red tiles as delimiters.




> Yeah, a horribly expensive yard whose cost was only exceeded by the banal stupidity.


I'lll stick with my two tone purist view.




> Instead of a hidden message, I'd be bashing people in the face with the message in such a way that would both make me look like a vain jerk, while also showing them how little I respect their intelligence. That's a great idea. I wonder why I didn't think of it?


No, you can easily place a one and the zero in different areas so that the hint is only found after some time looking at the backyard.

----------


## Witis

> By the way, I would agree on one point: Nobody will ever figure out the that there is a pattern by looking at the columns of bricks that lead to those red bricks. That portion of the yard is under the pergola, and most of the bricks are in short segments separated by the pergola posts (which occupy 2x2 areas). I would be very surprised if anybody saw that broken up pattern and thought it to be a pattern at all.


That sounds true enough.




> If anybody recognizes the pattern, it will be in the open areas on either side of the central raised bed. In those stretches, there are uninterrupted eight bit runs side by side, which is where I would expect people to recognize a pattern.


Potentially, however, then they have to figure out that tri colours = binary and then work around the error you put into the pattern.




> Other than that, I can't decide whether you even believe what you are saying or are just speaking at random.


I'll let you figure that one out.

----------


## Witis



----------


## FunkyDexter

> I can't decide whether you even believe what you are saying or are just speaking at random


You once coined the phrase :"It's the Witis way".

Well, it's the Witis way.

----------


## Witis



----------


## dday9

It could be the way of the Witis.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It IS the Witis way. So, just one point:

Witis showed this:



> Nope, for example in post #55796 you said "The red bricks make up the eigth bit of every byte, since the ASCII character set (at least the normal set with the digits and punctuation) doesn't use the eigth bit.


A statement of mine which is true.
Witis also misquoted it in this fashion:



> No misunderstanding, the red tiles in your backyard started as your binary delimiter.


Something I didn't say. The two statements are not contradictory. Every eigth bit is a red brick, but not every red brick is an eigth bit, nor must they be. That's a rule that was never stated or implied in any previous statement. 

I did struggle with whether or not to even include the terminal bricks in any run as part of the pattern. Bordering the entire pattern in red might have been a better plan, in the end. After all, there are raised beds all the way around two sides of the pattern and half way around a third side (no raised bed at all on the fourth side). There are also two raised beds as islands. Raised bed walls require some kind of platfrorm to build on or else they get kind of cockeyed. So, should I use a brick that is part of the pattern to form the underlayer, which will necessarily result in the bulk of that brick being covered (about 60-70%), or should I use some other kind of brick as a foundation? In the end, there is a bit of both. Where I could use a different kind of brick as a foundation, I used a narrower brick that was covered to 90-95% by the raised bed. These are almost entirely invisible due to being so thoroughly covered by the stonework above them. They are also clearly different than any other brick (different finish and texture), but they are gray, so those tiny pieces peaking out from joints in the retaining walls could confuse some people...though not anybody with an even mildly effective mind.

In a few places, the retaining wall is set onto the actual pattern, if I remember right. Time and effective gardening are obscuring those portions. My goal was vegetation that would drape down over the retaining walls, and that I have achieved quite nicely. The pattern is still there, you just have to herd the flox aside.

----------


## dday9

This post is not important.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> No, you can easily place a one and the zero in different areas so that the hint is only found after some time looking at the backyard.


That's actually a pretty good idea. It, too, would have been expensive, but not prohibitively, since I couldn't have done it myself.

----------


## Witis

> just one point:
> 
> Witis showed this:
> 'Nope, for example in post #55796 you said "The red bricks make up the eigth bit of every byte, since the ASCII character set (at least the normal set with the digits and punctuation) doesn't use the eigth bit".'
> 
> A statement of mine which is true.
> Witis also misquoted it in this fashion:
> "No misunderstanding, the red tiles in your backyard started as your binary delimiter."
> 
> Something I didn't say. The two statements are not contradictory. Every eigth bit is a red brick, but not every red brick is an eigth bit, nor must they be. That's a rule that was never stated or implied in any previous statement.


Sure you did, in addition to making every eight bit red you also gave your reasoning in post#55820:

"The other reason is that a two bit binary pattern is very hard to read. When written out, as in your posts, there is a clear left to right pattern to the bits. In the case of a 2D arrangement, a person could be forgiven to not finding any meaning at all. The pattern would look random, and any attempt to turn them into ASCII would work only if the person happened to start on a byte boundary and read in the right direction. That takes a whole lot of chance. I wouldn't expect anybody to figure out that there was a binary pattern, as it would appear random, and would read random in most directions, but by making every eigth bit red I left a clue as to how to read the pattern. A person might notice that the arrangement isn't truly random, and if they do, they'd also notice that the non-random part is a regularly repeating pattern of 8, which would suggest ASCII binary to any computer geek of the last couple decades. The pattern is an easter egg, but one with a hint built in."

Thus you started by making every eighth bit red so that it was possible to read the pattern i.e. by using the red bits as the character delimiter. Then you said that you added some extra red tiles as fill that "throw off the pattern in the picture" i.e. you added extra red tiles to throw an error and make it difficult or impossible to decipher the message.




> I did struggle with whether or not to even include the terminal bricks in any run as part of the pattern. Bordering the entire pattern in red might have been a better plan, in the end.


True. 




> In a few places, the retaining wall is set onto the actual pattern, if I remember right. Time and effective gardening are obscuring those portions. My goal was vegetation that would drape down over the retaining walls, and that I have achieved quite nicely. The pattern is still there, you just have to herd the flox aside.


I am sure that anyone recognising a pattern is unlikely to be put off by any vegetation, especially if it can be easily pushed aside.

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis

> It could be the way of the Witis.





> It IS the Witis way.


Go Freedom. \(^.^)/

----------


## Witis



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Thus you started by making every eighth bit red so that it was possible to read the pattern i.e. by using the red bits as the character delimiter. Then you said that you added some extra red tiles as fill that "throw off the pattern in the picture" i.e. you added extra red tiles to throw an error and make it difficult or impossible to decipher the message.


Actually, I started by making every eigth bit red because I had three colors to work with and I was afraid that a gray/tan pattern would be really washed out. I spent a couple months considering different designs before going with the binary pattern. The design was not the goal, it was the result of the elimination of the alternatives. I actually had the idea long before I decided to do it. I thought it was kind of cool, but not worth doing, so I considered solid color (gray would be boring, tan would be nearly invisible, red would make it look like an oven), considered regular patterns (the irregular shape of the yard meant that nobody would be able to see the whole thing from any vantage point, so any pattern would be lost...and I suck at art), and only really went with binary because I had decided to go with a random pattern and realized that truly random was actually as hard as binary. I still didn't think much of binary because it isn't a large space, but once I did all the measuring, I realized that I had somewhere over 800 bricks, which meant some 100 characters (not exactly, but I forget the true number). I thought I would have less than half that number of characters, but 100 characters is enough to say something...short, at least.

So, I knew that the binary pattern would have to be tan and gray, but I still wanted to use the red bricks to add variety, since the subdued color of the gray and tan would result in a mottled yard. The red bricks were much more vivid than the other two, and I wanted them in there, though as a minority so that the more vivid color didn't dominate the pattern. That was the real reason for using every eigth bit as red. The alternative was using every ninth bit as red, but I rejected that because every eigth bit would be the same color, too, so it would always be a two bit pattern. Looking back on it, that would have made an even stronger hint as to the reading order, and it would have told people whether gray or tan was 0, because the red brick would have nearly random colors on three sides, but one side would ALWAYS be a zero, which would tell people the direction of reading, and the value of the other bits. Of course, it would mean that the red was 1/9 rather than 1/8, so they would have been even more rare.

So, you can make up whatever you want about what rules I used, but the real rule was this: I wanted to make a backyard patio and had three colors of bricks to work with.


The system, as created, is internally consistent, and that's all that matters. If you have a hard time figuring it out, that's your problem. There is sufficient information to work out the entire meaning. I could have made it more explicit, but my primary goal was to create a backyard, not to create one that was easier or harder for a person to figure out the meaning.

----------


## Witis

Ok, at least you started with a cool idea, now you just have to remove the error, which shouldn't be so difficult, and you are back in business.

----------


## Witis

Bring the binary back. 1001

----------


## Witis



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Ok, at least you started with a cool idea, now you just have to remove the error, which shouldn't be so difficult, and you are back in business.


I can't, the error is only in your mind, a place too difficult to delve.

----------


## szlamany

You can tell this is a programmers forum by the way you all can debate *binary* for pages on end!

I liked the mermaids better - or are they binary as well  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They are, they just have large bits.

----------


## szlamany

Which leads to the obvious nibble...

----------


## szlamany

Nibbles and bits, nibbles and bits (careful for typos)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

On a related note: Do mermaids get prune hands? If not, why not?

----------


## dclamp

Mermaid dont have hands...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a merman.

----------


## Witis

> I can't, the error is only in your mind, a place too difficult to delve.


Heh heh, at least we now know the source of all of you anti-binary vitrol.

----------


## Witis

> You can tell this is a programmers forum by the way you all can debate *binary* for pages on end!


Of course.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You can tell it's the post race, too.

I gave you the rules under which the pattern was drawn. They are consistent, and the pattern is consistent with the rules. There is nothing anti-binary about that. You came up with the idea that there is an error because you imposed additional rules that I never stated, then tried to tell me how I had originally conceived the pattern. The error is only in your mind. There is nothing in the pattern that violates the rules that were stated, and the rules are sufficient to determine the message...or at least about half the message, as I only posted one of the two pictures that make up the whole yard.

----------


## henrytrs35

> You can tell it's the post race, too.


True. There are legit discussions going around here.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> That's a merman.


Did you use your special fish biologist powers to figure that out?

----------


## dday9

Post race.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Did you use your special fish biologist powers to figure that out?


I did! It's a member of the _Mermanus cartooni_ species. It was found in Family Guy in the episode Stewie Kills Lois Part II, and explained the difficult problem of mermaid reproduction left unanswered in other mermaid pictures.

----------


## dday9

I suppose mermen could reproduce like seahorses.

----------


## FunkyDexter

They're certainly hung like them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hung like a sea horse?

----------


## Witis

> You can tell it's the post race, too.


Sure.




> I gave you the rules under which the pattern was drawn. They are consistent, and the pattern is consistent with the rules.


You told us what you did i.e. you started with a cool binary backyard, then you admitted adding some extra red tiles which threw off the pattern and made it difficult or impossible to decipher your binary encoded message, finally you invented some new rules a couple of days ago, which cannot be reasonably deduced by anyone, in an attempt to justify your furtive backyard behaviours although, unsurprisingly, no-one believed you. :Þ




> There is nothing anti-binary about that.


Oh the inhumanity, er, I mean inmachinity.  :Cry: 




> You came up with the idea that there is an error because you imposed additional rules that I never stated, then tried to tell me how I had originally conceived the pattern. The error is only in your mind.


Nope, you can see the extra red tiles throwing off the pattern and making it undecipherable on the top left hand side of the picture you posted in post #55790.




> There is nothing in the pattern that violates the rules that were stated, and the rules are sufficient to determine the message...or at least about half the message,


Half the message, what happened to the rest of it?

----------


## Witis

11101000100

----------


## Witis

Even though your backyard has gone all anti-binary, at least it still looks like a game of tetris.☺

----------


## FunkyDexter

> It could be the way of the Witis.


Every time I open the thread and see that post I think of old 80s specturm games and think:-

Way of the Exploding Witis!

Haaayah!

----------


## dday9

Post race.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You told us what you did i.e. you started with a cool binary backyard, then you admitted adding some extra red tiles which threw off the pattern and made it difficult or impossible to decipher your binary encoded message, finally you invented some new rules a couple of days ago, which cannot be reasonably deduced by anyone, in an attempt to justify your furtive backyard behaviours although, unsurprisingly, no-one believed you.


The fact that you can't decipher the code when given the rules that are sufficient to do so says more about you than it does about the yard. As for the rest, you have made it all up, and it isn't the first time. Once you decide a set of rules applies, you never let reality intrude on your assumptions.




> Nope, you can see the extra red tiles throwing off the pattern and making it undecipherable on the top left hand side of the picture you posted in post #55790.


They don't throw off anything. Binary patterns have only two values: 1 and 0. So what value do you suggest that the third color has? It can't be a 1 and it can't be a 0, because I have already said that the other two colors use those values. Why do you insist that the third color is vital to understanding the pattern? That would be like saying that the value of 2 is essential to reading a byte made up of 0 and 1.




> Half the message, what happened to the rest of it?


In the original post, which I haven't found and haven't sought, there were two pictures that covered the entire yard. Rather than re-posting both of them, I posted just the one. So, the image is not the entire yard, only the first few words of it. If you figure out one half, I'll re-post the other.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Even though your backyard has gone all anti-binary, at least it still looks like a game of tetris.☺


What game of tetris have you ever played that had single blocks? There are almost no Tetris shapes in the whole image, nor are there enough colors for a game of Tetris.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> What game of tetris have you ever played that had single blocks?


I've got that version.  It's really easy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hmmm, if you wrote in Tetris shapes, would you be forced to write only block letters?

----------


## Witis

> Every time I open the thread and see that post I think of old 80s specturm games and think:-
> 
> Way of the Exploding Witis!
> 
> Haaayah!


Are you talking about the Sinclair ZX Spectrum?
That company was founded by Clive Sinclair which almost released the SuperSpectrum and SuperBasic, a portable computer called pandora, and a desktop computer named Loki.
Sir Clive was knighted in 1983, suffered financical difficulties in 1985, and a year later he sold the rights to his computer products to Amstrad.
Bloody monarchist (knighthoods are still "honours under the Crown"), I was glad when it was all over.

That made me laugh:
"Despite his involvement in computing, Sinclair does not use the Internet, stating that he does not like to have "technical or mechanical things around me" as it distracts from the process of invention. In 2010 he stated that he does not use computers himself, using the telephone in preference to email." - wiki
=D

----------


## Witis

> Post race.


Indeed.

----------


## Witis

> As for the rest, you have made it all up, and it isn't the first time. Once you decide a set of rules applies, you never let reality intrude on your assumptions.


Do you mean that I am imagining the presence of a number of red tiles appearing at the top left hand side of the picture you posted that throw the binary pattern off?




> They don't throw off anything.


They are your words not mine, I quoted you directly.




> Binary patterns have only two values: 1 and 0.


I can't argue there Shaggy.




> So what value do you suggest that the third color has?


Third colour? Didn't you just say binary patterns only have two colours?




> It can't be a 1 and it can't be a 0, because I have already said that the other two colors use those values.


Now you have lost me Shaggy, your trinary colouring system is quite irregular.




> Why do you insist that the third color is vital to understanding the pattern?


Can you please tell us once again the purpose the third colour?




> In the original post, which I haven't found and haven't sought, there were two pictures that covered the entire yard. Rather than re-posting both of them, I posted just the one. So, the image is not the entire yard, only the first few words of it. If you figure out one half, I'll re-post the other.


Ah, I see, have you added any extra red tiles as fill in the other section of your backyard?

----------


## Witis

> What game of tetris have you ever played that had single blocks? There are almost no Tetris shapes in the whole image, nor are there enough colors for a game of Tetris.


Shaggy you just need to use your imagination a bit more, I can't think of any other game that it resembles more closely than Tetris. =^.^=

----------


## dclamp

> Post race.


This is how I picture you saying this:

----------


## dday9

That is a very accurate depiction

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Can you please tell us once again the purpose the third colour?


The third color is largely there for aesthetic reasons. However, it also serves a practical purpose. There is little chance that a backyard will have a number of bricks that is a multiple of either 7 or 8 (the two viable byte sizes that can be used for writing ASCII messages). Therefore, there has to be a fill color that has no value. The alterantive would be to fill with the 0 bit color, but that gets a bit dicey, unless the number of bytes that makes up the message is at least pretty close to the size of the yard (I kept tinkering with the message until I got it right to the maximum character count possible, but that still left several extra bits, since the area was not evenly divisible by 8 bits). 

The other purpose that the third color can serve is to hint at the fact that there is a pattern, and hint at how to read it. This I did by making every eigth bit red. That doesn't mean that all red bits are eigth bits as you insist on mininterpreting, it just means that every eigth bit is red. Other bits can be red, as well, but every eigth bit MUST be. If I were to make every other bit red, that would also work, because then every eight bit would be red. In that case, nobody would ever reasonably expect that the other bits carried any meaning at all, and the information density would be seriously diluted. Any other pattern of red bits is also possible, actually, but if you play around with other patterns of red bits, you will see that they quickly come to dominate the pattern as a whole. Alternating red bits might draw attention to the variability of the non-red bits, but the predominance of red bits would swamp the message. Therefore, I went with the rule that every eight bit MUST be red, and otherwise used red sparingly. All surplus bits are red (there is a string of them at the very end of the pattern due to the fact that there was not an even multiple of 8 bricks). 

The information is not contained in the red bits, nor can there be any information contained in the red bits. All the information is contained in the gray and tan bits which make up the binary pattern. Therefore, only gray and tan bits are the binary pattern. A third color (red) can't be part of a binary pattern by definition. So focusing on a third color and saying that it throws off the pattern is absurd. The third color can't be part of the pattern, so it can't throw anything off. You should be able to read the pattern even if all the red bits were removed, because they aren't part of the binary message. It would be harder to read, since you would have to keep track of your place, but there is no information contained in the red bits, so they shouldn't impact the reading. Also, without the red bits, you'd have to try out N-S, E-W, W-E, and S-N reading, only one of which is correct. With the red bits, you can rule out two of those, which should cut the time taken to figure out the orientation of the pattern quite a bit quicker, but that's all it does.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Shaggy you just need to use your imagination a bit more, I can't think of any other game that it resembles more closely than Tetris. =^.^=


You say that I shoudl use my imagination a bit more, yet you are the one who can't think of any other games? How about Breakout, CubeCrash, DropBlocks, Go, Othello, or any other such game? All of them resemble my yard more than Tetris, as none of them have fixed shapes.

----------


## Witis

> The third color is largely there for aesthetic reasons.


Tri-coloured binary aesthetics? At least you chose red. =)




> However, it also serves a practical purpose.


Truly, ok, let's hear it then.




> There is little chance that a backyard will have a number of bricks that is a multiple of either 7 or 8 (the two viable byte sizes that can be used for writing ASCII messages). Therefore, there has to be a fill color that has no value.


I don't quite see the problem, you just zero fill the last few unused bytes and it is then possible to determine exactly where the start and end of the message are.




> The alterantive would be to fill with the 0 bit color,


Now you are talking. 




> but that gets a bit dicey, unless the number of bytes that makes up the message is at least pretty close to the size of the yard (I kept tinkering with the message until I got it right to the maximum character count possible, but that still left several extra bits, since the area was not evenly divisible by 8 bits).


Yeah, just zero fill those extra bytes for the win. FTW





> The other purpose that the third color can serve is to hint at the fact that there is a pattern, and hint at how to read it. This I did by making every eigth bit red.


However, an 8 bit binary pattern would have needed no introduction or special markers, e.g. "Historically, the byte was the number of bits used to encode a single character of text in a computer" - wiki




> That doesn't mean that all red bits are eigth bits as you insist on mininterpreting, it just means that every eigth bit is red.


You designed your binary pattern so that red functions as a visual character delimiter, so that is their main role in the pattern.




> Other bits can be red, as well, but every eigth bit MUST be.


I am not convinced that you can use red tiles for multiple purposes if doing so interferes with or destroys the message you encoded.




> If I were to make every other bit red, that would also work, because then every eight bit would be red.


However, that would be a very confusing pattern indeed.




> In that case, nobody would ever reasonably expect that the other bits carried any meaning at all, and the information density would be seriously diluted.


Yep, that is another way to use red to destroy your message.




> Any other pattern of red bits is also possible, actually, but if you play around with other patterns of red bits, you will see that they quickly come to dominate the pattern as a whole. Alternating red bits might draw attention to the variability of the non-red bits, but the predominance of red bits would swamp the message. Therefore, I went with the rule that every eight bit MUST be red, and otherwise used red sparingly.


Red = character delimiter, got it.




> All surplus bits are red (there is a string of them at the very end of the pattern due to the fact that there was not an even multiple of 8 bricks).





> Here's a picture of the backyard (or at least a part of it) taken from the roof prior to building the pergola. 
> Attachment 114763 (Click the attachment to see the pic)


Originally you said the row of extra red tiles at the top left hand side "throw off the pattern in the picture". Further the only obvious 7 bit pattern occurs reading the pattern bottom to top (rather than from left to right or right to left) in the pic your posted, meaning that any fill at the end of your message should only occur vertically rather than horizontally.





> The information is not contained in the red bits, nor can there be any information contained in the red bits. All the information is contained in the gray and tan bits which make up the binary pattern.


The red is there to trick you into thinking it is a trinary pattern when it is actually a binary pattern.




> Therefore, only gray and tan bits are the binary pattern.


Go the binary bits.




> A third color (red) can't be part of a binary pattern by definition.


But you made it part of your binary pattern.




> So focusing on a third color and saying that it throws off the pattern is absurd.


You originally said that the extra red tiles throw off the binary pattern.




> The third color can't be part of the pattern, so it can't throw anything off.


Extra red tiles laid in the wrong place can easily throw off the pattern.




> You should be able to read the pattern even if all the red bits were removed, because they aren't part of the binary message.


Although a 7 bit pattern would be a tricky pattern to spot. A gap or a couple of half tiles could also have functioned as a delimiter.




> It would be harder to read, since you would have to keep track of your place, but there is no information contained in the red bits, so they shouldn't impact the reading.


But the extra red tiles do, particularly as they do not seem to function as fill at the end of the message.




> Also, without the red bits, you'd have to try out N-S, E-W, W-E, and S-N reading, only one of which is correct. With the red bits, you can rule out two of those, which should cut the time taken to figure out the orientation of the pattern quite a bit quicker, but that's all it does.


As long as you have some sort of delimiter, and obvious fill at the end of the message, then it makes it relatively easy to deduce how to extract and read the binary encoded characters.

----------


## Witis

> You say that I shoudl use my imagination a bit more, yet you are the one who can't think of any other games? How about Breakout, CubeCrash, DropBlocks, Go, Othello, or any other such game? All of them resemble my yard more than Tetris, as none of them have fixed shapes.


Breakout - not really
CubeCrash - maybe
DropBlocks - maybe
Go - not really
Othello - not really

CubeCrash and DropBlocks also resemble Tetris, and as CubeCrash and DropBlocks are not very famous, most folks would only recognise Tetris in your backyard. =D

----------


## Witis



----------


## dclamp

Since I didnt read majority of the post about the binary backyard, the tiles in your backyard represent a coded message in binary? is that accurate?

----------


## dday9

Indeed. I believe it is an image or an egg or something. lol

----------


## Witis

and it features the colour red. =)

----------


## dclamp

I will write my name in my binary backyard.

----------


## Witis

It reads like you got some expensive taste there dclamp.

----------


## Witis

Someone will have to teach you how to eat sushi and forget about the chicken and the all beef patties, pickles, and onions on a sesame bun. 8-)

----------


## Witis



----------


## dclamp

I will pass on that sushi though... thanks

----------


## Witis

Sticking with the beef, chicken, and pork?

----------


## dclamp

Yes sir.

----------


## Witis

But what did the cow do wrong to deserve being put down (they use an electrical jolt to stun the cows before slitting their throats), it only eats grass after all?

----------


## henrytrs35

It's meat tastes great. They're just unlucky.

----------


## Witis

Is it unlucky or is it murder?

----------


## Witis

Fish tastes really nice too btw. =)

----------


## homer13j

If God didn't want us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them out of tasty meat.

----------


## homer13j

> I will write my name in my binary backyard.


I like to write my name in the snow.

----------


## Witis

> If God didn't want us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them out of tasty meat.


Yeah but the divinities also gave us intelligence so that we could work out which animals, if any, should be eaten.

----------


## Witis



----------


## dday9

> Yeah but the divinities also gave us intelligence so that we could work out which animals, if any, should be eaten.


Like domesticated dogs?

----------


## dclamp

Road House.

----------


## dclamp

Post Race.

----------


## dday9

Road House

----------


## dday9

House

----------


## Witis

> Like domesticated dogs?


You could be onto something there dday9, although why not try starting with something a bit easier like non mammals.

----------


## dday9

I do like fish.

----------


## Witis

Right on. =D

----------


## Witis

What else?

----------


## dday9

I absolutely love gators.

----------


## Witis

Yeah - they don't call gators one of the tastiest meals you can buy for nothing. ˚ᵕ˚

----------


## Witis

You got a hankering for anything else?

----------


## dday9

I also like a variety of birds such as chickens and ducks. Ooooh, gimme some chicken gizzards and I'll be happy!

----------


## Witis

Now my chickens and ducks are crying  :Cry:

----------


## Witis

What about birds of prey, birds that prey on other birds, would you eat eagles. falcons, osprey, and other large raptors?

----------


## dday9

I would try them, but like here in Louisiana, shooting eagles are illegal. However, vultures... you can forget about.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Tri-coloured binary aesthetics? At least you chose red. =)


I didn't, really. It's just all there was.




> I don't quite see the problem, you just zero fill the last few unused bytes and it is then possible to determine exactly where the start and end of the message are.


That would have worked to some extent. It doesn't allow you to determine the start and end of the message because you wouldn't be able to determine whether to read N-S, or E-W without trial and error, though you'd be able to make a very good guess IF the message left significant numbers of bits at the end.

Still, I wanted the red in there for aesthetic reasons, as mentioned earlier. After all, the real point of the excersize was to not have to mow as much grass, and to have a nice patio in my back yard. The binary pattern was just an easter egg.






> However, an 8 bit binary pattern would have needed no introduction or special markers, e.g. "Historically, the byte was the number of bits used to encode a single character of text in a computer" - wiki


Historically, the byte may have been the number of bits used to encode a single character of text in a computer, but also historically: There was no rule that a byte had to be 8 bits. Other size bytes have been used on various old systems. The 8-bit byte is nice because it's a power of 2, but a seven bit byte is more compact and does the job just as well, while a 9 bit byte allows for error checking built into the byte. So, both have been used at times.




> You designed your binary pattern so that red functions as a visual character delimiter, so that is their main role in the pattern.


True. That is the main role, but not the ONLY role.




> I am not convinced that you can use red tiles for multiple purposes if doing so interferes with or destroys the message you encoded.


The message is still there and is not destroyed. I already stated the only rules needed to read it.




> Red = character delimiter, got it.


Got it wrong, once again. The equals sign is usually reversible. If A = B then B = A, and that is not the case here. Character delimiter = Red, but Red != character delimiter. So, the equals sign is a poor choice, and you wrote it backwards anyways. I've stated it correctly at least four times, including the text you quoted, and you STILL got it wrong. That's what the whole thing has been about. You stubbornly ignore what I'm actually saying in favor of a slight, but fallatious, misconstruction. Get that piece sorted in your own head and you will see that the pattern is not flawed.




> Further the only obvious 7 bit pattern occurs reading the pattern bottom to top (rather than from left to right or right to left) in the pic your posted, meaning that any fill at the end of your message should only occur vertically rather than horizontally.


That's true. Fill at the end of the message would appear to be vertical based on the point of view of the picture. The top of the picture is North, too, so you are correct in saying that the reading is on the N-S axis rather than E-W (though I leave it up to you whether it is south to north or north to south).




> The red is there to trick you into thinking it is a trinary pattern when it is actually a binary pattern.


Well, no, the red is there to make the back yard more visually pleasing, as the tan and gray bricks are relatively low contrast.





> You originally said that the extra red tiles throw off the binary pattern.


By now, not only do I doubt that you are quoting me correctly, I also doubt that you are understanding the words I used correctly, but I'm not going to go figure out which post you are quoting from several pages back. If you want to give me a post number, I will go have a look. Otherwise, I'm going to assume you made that up.




> Extra red tiles laid in the wrong place can easily throw off the pattern.


Just follow the rules that exist, not the ones you want to exist.




> Although a 7 bit pattern would be a tricky pattern to spot. A gap or a couple of half tiles could also have functioned as a delimiter.


Sure, but neither of those are practical solutions. You can't seriously have a gap without something in it. If I didn't add vegetation, nature would take care of that on its own. I could have made some kind of planter every eigth tile, except that it would make for a HORRIBLE patio. Half tiles would be better than that, but would look terrible, as the rows of bricks would sometimes line up and other times not line up. Keep in mind, that the ultimate goal was to have a backyard patio, not to write a message. The message is secondary.




> But the extra red tiles do, particularly as they do not seem to function as fill at the end of the message.


The end of the message is on the other picture, which I didn't add to this thread.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The latest line of discussion is dangerous. I had forgotten about the moral superiority of eating carnivores.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As I was headed home two days ago, I noticed a squirrel sitting on a railing eating something. What it was eating looked kind of odd, and I was on the fourth floor of a parking garage, so it wasn't like the squirrel was sitting near the ground eating a nut. Therefore, I got out of the car to get a better look at what the squirrel was eating: It was a bird.

I then turned on the radio and caught a mention of somebody talking about seeing cute, furry, woodland creatures and bright, colorful, birds. At which point I thought, "I just saw a cute, furry, woodland creature eating a bird. Does that count?"

People may not think of squirrels as carnivores, as they generally are not...but sometimes they are. Deer have been observed eating chicks, too. It's all a lot fuzzier than people expect.

----------


## dday9

I love squirrel and I love deer, but Witis asked about non-mammals.

----------


## homer13j

> Yeah but the divinities also gave us intelligence so that we could work out which animals, if any, should be eaten.


That's easy... you eat the tasty ones!

----------


## Witis

> I didn't, really. It's just all there was.


Just all there was, you mean you didn't set out to make your backyard into an homage to the colour red?




> That would have worked to some extent. It doesn't allow you to determine the start and end of the message because you wouldn't be able to determine whether to read N-S, or E-W without trial and error, though you'd be able to make a very good guess IF the message left significant numbers of bits at the end.


Excatly.




> Still, I wanted the red in there for aesthetic reasons, as mentioned earlier.


Yes you must like the colour red, a lot.




> After all, the real point of the excersize was to not have to mow as much grass, and to have a nice patio in my back yard. The binary pattern was just an easter egg.


How many folks have discovered and deciphered your egg thus far?




> Historically, the byte may have been the number of bits used to encode a single character of text in a computer, but also historically: There was no rule that a byte had to be 8 bits. Other size bytes have been used on various old systems. The 8-bit byte is nice because it's a power of 2, but a seven bit byte is more compact and does the job just as well, while a 9 bit byte allows for error checking built into the byte. So, both have been used at times.


But everyone knows it is eight bit binary which is most likely to hold characters. 8D




> True. That is the main role, but not the ONLY role.


At last Shaggy agrees that the red tiles are the delimiter! 




> The message is still there and is not destroyed.


How can that be when you added some extra red tiles to throw a visual error and interfere with or destroy the meaning in the message?




> I already stated the only rules needed to read it.


Do you mean the rules that you invented a couple of days ago to cover up your anti-binary behaviours, and that can't be deduced by anyone looking at the message?




> Got it wrong, once again.


Nah, the main role of the red tiles is to act as a character delimiter, you just agreed a second ago in your post.




> The equals sign is usually reversible. If A = B then B = A, and that is not the case here. Character delimiter = Red, but Red != character delimiter. So, the equals sign is a poor choice, and you wrote it backwards anyways. I've stated it correctly at least four times, including the text you quoted, and you STILL got it wrong. That's what the whole thing has been about. You stubbornly ignore what I'm actually saying in favor of a slight, but fallatious, misconstruction. Get that piece sorted in your own head and you will see that the pattern is not flawed.


No, I have established that the red tiles are the delimiter but you have still not clarified the role of the extra red tiles you added. In your last post you said they were fill at the end of the pattern, what are they now?




> That's true. Fill at the end of the message would appear to be vertical based on the point of view of the picture. The top of the picture is North, too, so you are correct in saying that the reading is on the N-S axis rather than E-W (though I leave it up to you whether it is south to north or north to south).


So if they are not fill at the end of the message what is the purpose of those extra red tiles?




> Well, no, the red is there to make the back yard more visually pleasing, as the tan and gray bricks are relatively low contrast.


More visually pleasing, yes, red is his colour.




> By now, not only do I doubt that you are quoting me correctly, I also doubt that you are understanding the words I used correctly, but I'm not going to go figure out which post you are quoting from several pages back. If you want to give me a post number, I will go have a look. Otherwise, I'm going to assume you made that up.


Post #55823 "I also see that there are some extra red bricks in the upper left corner of that picture, which are now covered by a raised bed, but would throw off the pattern in the picture."




> Just follow the rules that exist, not the ones you want to exist.


You mean that you want me to follow the rules that you invented a couple of days ago to cover up your furtive anti-binary behaviours. No thanks. Those rules cannot be deduced by anyone and therefore cannot apply, instead it seems very clear that you added the extra red tiles to throw an error and obstruct or block any attempts to decipher the encoded message.




> Sure, but neither of those are practical solutions.


Sure they are, a gap and half tiles are both relatively cheap and easy ways to create a delimiter in the pattern.




> You can't seriously have a gap without something in it.


Use your imagination Shaggy, a gap can definitely work as a delimiter.




> If I didn't add vegetation, nature would take care of that on its own. I could have made some kind of planter every eigth tile, except that it would make for a HORRIBLE patio. Half tiles would be better than that, but would look terrible, as the rows of bricks would sometimes line up and other times not line up. Keep in mind, that the ultimate goal was to have a backyard patio, not to write a message. The message is secondary.


Sniff, you used to care about binary.




> The end of the message is on the other picture, which I didn't add to this thread.


So what are those red tiles doing in the picture you posted?

----------


## dday9

Why so many quotes in all y'all's post?!

----------


## Witis

> The latest line of discussion is dangerous. I had forgotten about the moral superiority of eating carnivores.


I didn't say that it was morally superior to eat carnivores, however, using science to determine the moral character of each animal might come in handy. =^.^=

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> How many folks have discovered and deciphered your egg thus far?


To be fair, nobody has had the chance. None of my friends are computer geeks, so they wouldn't bother, and those who could were all family, so they knew about it before I wrote it.




> At last Shaggy agrees that the red tiles are the delimiter!


No. Once again you are getting it wrong. The delimiters are red tiles, but red tiles are not delimiters. If you say it correctly, you will (possibly) think about it correctly.




> Do you mean the rules that you invented a couple of days ago to cover up your anti-binary behaviours, and that can't be deduced by anyone looking at the message?


That's kind of funny, actually. It proves itself to be wrong, which makes it kind of a clever paradox.




> No, I have established that the red tiles are the delimiter but you have still not clarified the role of the extra red tiles you added. In your last post you said they were fill at the end of the pattern, what are they now?


*You* don't get to establish anything. The rules are what they are. You decided that they are something else and you are trying to state that the pattern is wrong because it doesn't fit with your mistaken conception of the rules.




> Sure they are, a gap and half tiles are both relatively cheap and easy ways to create a delimiter in the pattern.


They are both cheap and easy, to be sure. The half tiles would only appeal to somebody with no taste, though, because your columns would line up at times, then not, then line up again. Humans (and quite possibly other animals) appear to be hard coded to find such patterns unappealing. We like to follow lines, and that would create jaggedness. Gaps would have a different problem, as they would be filled in by weeds....and would otherwise be tripping hazards, which is far from ideal in a patio.

----------


## Witis

> As I was headed home two days ago, I noticed a squirrel sitting on a railing eating something. What it was eating looked kind of odd, and I was on the fourth floor of a parking garage, so it wasn't like the squirrel was sitting near the ground eating a nut. Therefore, I got out of the car to get a better look at what the squirrel was eating: It was a bird.
> 
> I then turned on the radio and caught a mention of somebody talking about seeing cute, furry, woodland creatures and bright, colorful, birds. At which point I thought, "I just saw a cute, furry, woodland creature eating a bird. Does that count?"
> 
> People may not think of squirrels as carnivores, as they generally are not...but sometimes they are. Deer have been observed eating chicks, too. It's all a lot fuzzier than people expect.


Squirrels "are predominantly herbivorous, subsisting on seeds and nuts, but many will eat insects and even small vertebrates" (wiki) i.e. they are actually omnivores unless they cannot digest the insects and vertebrates they consume. As far as I am aware deer are herbivores not omnivores.

----------


## Witis

> I love squirrel and I love deer, but Witis asked about non-mammals.


I hope you mean you love them rather than love to eat them, and yes I did ask about non-mammals.

----------


## Witis

> That's easy... you eat the tasty ones!


Would you murder an animal just because it tastes good?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Post #55823 "I also see that there are some extra red bricks in the upper left corner of that picture, which are now covered by a raised bed, but would throw off the pattern in the picture."


Ah yes, that one. Combine the fact that I used pattern to mean two different things in the previous posts, plus your dubious reading comprehension....and I'll just leave it at that. It was a poor choice of words on my part, that's for sure.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Would you murder an animal just because it tastes good?


Well, I wouldn't for any OTHER reason.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> As far as I am aware deer are herbivores not omnivores.


They are generally considered to be. They don't have the teeth for eating meat, but something like a chick, which can be eaten hole, they have been known to do.

----------


## Witis

> To be fair, nobody has had the chance. None of my friends are computer geeks, so they wouldn't bother, and those who could were all family, so they knew about it before I wrote it.


Hmmm, that confirms my suspicions, you added the extra red tiles, and no-one has deciphered your message. Would you now call the addition of the extra red tiles a success?




> No. Once again you are getting it wrong. The delimiters are red tiles, but red tiles are not delimiters. If you say it correctly, you will (possibly)


I dunno Shaggy it doesn't read like you are making too much sense to me, I think clarifying the role of the extra red tiles is the key.




> That's kind of funny, actually. It proves itself to be wrong, which makes it kind of a clever paradox.


Where is the error?




> *You* don't get to establish anything.


Too late, I have already established that the main role of the red tiles is to act as a character delimiter and you agreed. =)




> The rules are what they are. You decided that they are something else and you are trying to state that the pattern is wrong because it doesn't fit with your mistaken conception of the rules.


I merely noticed the obvious error you inserted into your binary pattern, then you tried to cover it up by inventing some rules.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> They are both cheap and easy, to be sure. The half tiles would only appeal to somebody with no taste, though, because your columns would line up at times, then not, then line up again. Humans (and quite possibly other animals) appear to be hard coded to find such patterns unappealing. We like to follow lines, and that would create jaggedness. Gaps would have a different problem, as they would be filled in by weeds....and would otherwise be tripping hazards, which is far from ideal in a patio


You can use two half tiles to make everything line up neatly, and I am sure that you can work out how to insert a gap without generating a tripping hazard.

----------


## Witis

> Ah yes, that one. Combine the fact that I used pattern to mean two different things in the previous posts, plus your dubious reading comprehension....and I'll just leave it at that. It was a poor choice of words on my part, that's for sure.


Yes, that post. I can only call it an unambiguous anti-binary confession.

----------


## Witis

> Well, I wouldn't for any OTHER reason.


°o°!

----------


## Witis

> They are generally considered to be. They don't have the teeth for eating meat, but something like a chick, which can be eaten hole, they have been known to do.


Hmmm, but if they cannot digest meat then they can only be classified as herbivores.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Hmmm, that confirms my suspicions, you added the extra red tiles, and no-one has deciphered your message. Would you now call the addition of the extra red tiles a success?


Only if you have a tenuous grasp of logic. The fact that nobody has tried doesn't equate to it being impossible, it just means that nobody has tried.




> I think clarifying the role of the extra red tiles is the key.


I clarified very explicitly about six times (inlcuding the last two posts), you simply ignore it or feverse it each time. That's why I'm saying it is you. You can't seem to get over the idea, which was your own, that...well, I can't say it, or you'll quote it out of context. It just comes down to me saying that A is always B, which you consistently interpret to mean that B is also always A, which is not true.




> Where is the error?


It's kind of clever, because you managed to make up the case, then stated that the case couldn't be made up. You stated that I created the rules a couple days ago, then go on to state that the rules "can't be deduced by anyone looking at the message". So...how did I deduce the rules a few days ago if nobody can do so by looking at the message? Did I not figure them out from looking at the message, and if so, then where did I get them from? They do happen to be sufficient for interpreting the message, which you don't dispute (a good thing, because they happen to be sufficient), and you say that I didn't have them before a few days ago, so where did they come from?




> Too late, I have already established that the main role of the red tiles is to act as a character delimiter and you agreed. =)


I don't have a problem with you saying that they are mainly used as a character delimiter. By number or frequency, that is clearly true. The issue I have is with you then going on to assume that that that is the SOLE role they serve, which is not true.




> I merely noticed the obvious error you inserted into your binary pattern, then you tried to cover it up by inventing some rules.


But you said that nobody could do that, so I must not have done that. How could I be doing something that you have proven I could not have done.




> You can use two half tiles to make everything line up neatly, and I am sure that you can work out how to insert a gap without generating a tripping hazard.


As for the first one, rather than the hassle of cutting two tiles in half (and having to decide whether that should be a gray or tan tile that I cut, or half of each), couldn't I just use a tile of a different color? As for inserting a gap...no, I don't believe I can work that out. How about a suggestion?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Hmmm, but if they cannot digest meat then they can only be classified as herbivores.


They can digest what they need to from that. Whether they are interested in the meat is a question I don't know the answer to. What they certainly ARE interested is in the minerals that go into the bones. Those are found in meat, as well, to some extent. The assumption I have seen is that minerals are the reason rather than protein, but I have never seen any study on meat consumption in deer to look at what they are and are not digesting from what they eat. 

On the other hand, owl pellets are made up of the indigestible parts of what they eat, so there's a carnivore that is not digesting all parts of its meals, either.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Yes, that post. I can only call it an unambiguous anti-binary confession.


Really? That's ALL?

----------


## dday9

Binary Talk == Puppy Talk?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Close enough.

----------


## dclamp

> House


By far my favorite one. Mostly because I like House

----------


## Witis

> Only if you have a tenuous grasp of logic. The fact that nobody has tried doesn't equate to it being impossible, it just means that nobody has tried.


Did you add the extra red tiles to throw a visual error and make it difficult to decipher the message, or to make it impossible to decipher the message?




> I clarified very explicitly about six times (inlcuding the last two posts), you simply ignore it or feverse it each time


Not true, most recently you tried to tell me that you added the extra horizontal red tiles as fill at the end of your message, then admitted the end of the message was not even in that picture and that any such fill would have to be vertical rather than horizontal, and then you failed to explain the actual role of the extra red tiles even when I asked you directly.




> It's kind of clever, because you managed to make up the case, then stated that the case couldn't be made up. You stated that I created the rules a couple days ago, then go on to state that the rules "can't be deduced by anyone looking at the message". So...how did I deduce the rules a few days ago if nobody can do so by looking at the message? Did I not figure them out from looking at the message, and if so, then where did I get them from? They do happen to be sufficient for interpreting the message, which you don't dispute (a good thing, because they happen to be sufficient), and you say that I didn't have them before a few days ago, so where did they come from?


Anyone looking at the pattern would, as I did, instantly recognise that the extra red tiles are obviously there to obstruct or block anyone from reading the message, and you even admitted the extra tiles throw off the pattern. Then you changed your mind and forged rather than deduced some new rules a couple of days ago, and simultaneously tried to retract your admission regarding the extra tiles. The truth is that those extra tiles throw a clear red visual error through your binary encoded message and removing those tiles, not a difficult job as it is only a few tiles, is the only way to remove the error. I don't imagine you have managed to con anyone into believing your new rules should be taken seriously. :Stick Out Tongue: 




> I don't have a problem with you saying that they are mainly used as a character delimiter. By number or frequency, that is clearly true. The issue I have is with you then going on to assume that that that is the SOLE role they serve, which is not true.


True, you also use them to throw an error in your binary pattern. :Cry: 




> I merely noticed the obvious error you inserted into your binary pattern, then you tried to cover it up by inventing some rules.





> But you said that nobody could do that, so I must not have done that. How could I be doing something that you have proven I could not have done.


I think you have to clarify what you mean there Shaggy, as it is does not make any sense to me. I never stated that it was impossible to throw an error by inserting extra red tiles, nor did I indicate that it was impossible for you to forge some new rules in an attempt to cover up the act of inserting the error into you message that way.




> As for the first one, rather than the hassle of cutting two tiles in half (and having to decide whether that should be a gray or tan tile that I cut, or half of each), couldn't I just use a tile of a different color? As for inserting a gap...no, I don't believe I can work that out. How about a suggestion?


It is zero fill, so half tiles are in which ever colour represents zero. Also using more than two colours to represent binary is just not very intuitive and will make anyone looking at the pattern think it is anything other than binary.

----------


## Witis

> They can digest what they need to from that. Whether they are interested in the meat is a question I don't know the answer to. What they certainly ARE interested is in the minerals that go into the bones. Those are found in meat, as well, to some extent. The assumption I have seen is that minerals are the reason rather than protein, but I have never seen any study on meat consumption in deer to look at what they are and are not digesting from what they eat.


In the absence of any evidence suggesting that deer can digest meat, I can only view them as herbivores.




> On the other hand, owl pellets are made up of the indigestible parts of what they eat, so there's a carnivore that is not digesting all parts of its meals, either.


Owls are definitely carnivores. "Like other birds of prey many owl species exhibit reverse sexual dimorphism in size, where females are larger than males (as opposed to the more typical situation in birds where males are larger)" - wiki

----------


## Witis

> Really? That's ALL?


That confession is enough for me!

----------


## Witis

> Binary Talk == Puppy Talk?


Why can you hear a lot of barrking?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> If God didn't want us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them out of tasty meat.


If you think about it, a cow is basically just concentrated grass.  Thus by eating steak I am merely engaging in a more efficient form of vegetarianism.

Doin' my bit for the planet.

----------


## Witis

> If you think about it, a cow is basically just concentrated grass.  Thus by eating steak I am merely engaging in a more efficient form of vegetarianism.
> 
> Doin' my bit for the planet.


°o°!

----------


## Witis

Are you really happy slitting their throats just because cows taste good even though they have committed no crime?
Isn't killing something without just cause called murder?
What about switching to fish?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Are you really happy slitting their throats just because cows taste good even though they have committed no crime?
> Isn't killing something without just cause called murder?
> What about switching to fish?


Why do you feel fish are so inferior?

That's not really a flippant question, either. If you see killing a cow as wrong, how is it that you see killing a fish is fine?

----------


## Witis

Cows are herbivores, they don't out looking to make a kill, they might defend themselves if they have to to stop themselves from being eaten which makes them innocent creatures. Also they have  a relatively placid nature when left to graze on their own adding more support for their case. If they were humans they would represent law abiding citizens, and the word vaccine is derived from the latin for cow. ˚ᵕ˚

----------


## Witis

By contrast fish are designed entirely differently. In the case of the grey nurse shark their criminal behaviours begin during pregnancy where there are approximately 20 shark pups in each uterus, the fastest developing pups eat all the other pups until there is only one pup left in each uterus - that's fratricide.

They will eat each other just for the hell of it - that's homicide and cannibalism.

Also they never stop growing, meaning that if you created a robotic shark it would continue to eat and grow until it takes over the universe, unless you kill it first.

So by eating fish you are saving the universe.

./\ /\
>°.°<
.''" "''

----------


## Witis



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> By contrast fish are designed entirely differently. In the case of the grey nurse shark their criminal behaviours begin during pregnancy where there are approximately 20 shark pups in each uterus, the fastest developing pups eat all the other pups until there is only one pup left in each uterus - that's fratricide.
> 
> They will eat each other just for the hell of it - that's homicide and cannibalism.
> 
> Also they never stop growing, meaning that if you created a robotic shark it would continue to eat and grow until it takes over the universe, unless you kill it first.
> 
> So by eating fish you are saving the universe.
> 
> ./\ /\
> ...


It certainly isn't for the hell of it. There's a reason for that. You see it all over the place, too. There are lots of birds where the first born will push the rest out of the nest, or kill them. When a new queen bee hatches, it will generally sting and kill any other queen pupae not yet hatched. This isn't done for the hell of it, it's done because of competition for limitted resources.

As for cows and sheep, they have been bred domestically for thousands of years. We weren't breeding hostility or territoriality into them, for sure. Non-domestic animals don't play so nicely. Elk, deer, and every other ungulate that I am aware of, will kill each other. Deer have eaten baby birds, and it is likely that cows will, too. Pigs can be vicious, as can all domesticated fowl.

Meanwhile, you mention only sharks. Do you eat sharks? Maybe you do, but you have shown several pictures of salmon nigiri. Salmon do eat other fish, including other salmon (if they can), but not all fish do. How about tilapia? Do you not eat tilapia since they are vegetarian?

By the way, do you eat mushrooms? Do you care whether they are parasitic?

----------


## Witis

> It certainly isn't for the hell of it. There's a reason for that. You see it all over the place, too. There are lots of birds where the first born will push the rest out of the nest, or kill them. When a new queen bee hatches, it will generally sting and kill any other queen pupae not yet hatched. This isn't done for the hell of it, it's done because of competition for limitted resources.


You can't just dismiss the flawed design and criminal behaviours of the piscine pests as mere competition as there are plenty of animals that compete over resources and do not commit fratricide, do not engage in cannibalism, and will not grow until they take over the universe. Mammals are classic examples as they do not typically murder each other merely to fill their bellies, and cannot grow indefinitely and take over the universe. Birds that are not raptors are another good example, they often mate for life and cannot grow indefinitely, although there are some exceptions like the boobies that do behave badly by letting one chick kill all of the others until there is only one left in each season - hence the expression booby prize. Cuckoos are another bad exception:


I'd eat a cuckoo clock. All of the birds of prey also behave very badly.




> As for cows and sheep, they have been bred domestically for thousands of years. We weren't breeding hostility or territoriality into them, for sure. Non-domestic animals don't play so nicely. Elk, deer, and every other ungulate that I am aware of, will kill each other. Deer have eaten baby birds, and it is likely that cows will, too. Pigs can be vicious, as can all domesticated fowl.


I am not sure that I believe your assertion that elk, deer, etc will kill each other, they might get into a rut in breeding season, they might tire each other out in battles over females, they might even injure each other, but I do not believe you that their intent is to murder each other. Although I'd be interested to read about precisely how viscous pigs can be.




> Meanwhile, you mention only sharks. Do you eat sharks? Maybe you do, but you have shown several pictures of salmon nigiri. Salmon do eat other fish, including other salmon (if they can), but not all fish do. How about tilapia? Do you not eat tilapia since they are vegetarian?


One of my aims is to dine on some mako shark if I can get hold of some, and a good chef. Salmon are tasty, and I eat a lot of salmon each week, same goes for tuna. As far as tilapia goes, it is slightly more difficult to make a case against them, and marine iguanas, as they only consume vegetable matter.




> By the way, do you eat mushrooms? Do you care whether they are parasitic?


Sure I eat edible mushrooms, they have a root stock which allows them to continue to grow even after the fruit are picked, although I would not eat any of the poisonous or parasitic species, for example like those:

----------


## Witis

> What about birds of prey, birds that prey on other birds, would you eat eagles. falcons, osprey, and other large raptors?





> I would try them, but like here in Louisiana, shooting eagles are illegal. However, vultures... you can forget about.


Regarding birds of prey, unlike most birds, the female is usually larger than the male:"Sexual dimorphism in birds can be manifested in size or plumage differences between the sexes. Sexual size dimorphism varies among taxa with males typically being larger, though this is not always the case i.e. birds of prey and some species of flightless birds." - wiki. Moreover many species of birds including raptors mate for life. Of key significance is that the lower raptors have diets focusing on small mammals, reptiles, and fish where as the top raptors predominantly target other birds.

Kites, harriers, buzzards, and owls:
"Fish make up 99% of the osprey's diet." - wiki
Kites seem to focus on insects, small mammals and reptiles, and rarely eat other birds, although they have been known to steal food from other birds (cleptoparasitism).
Most harriers seem to focus on deit of small mammals.
Common Buzzards target small mammals.
"Owls hunt mostly small mammals, insects, and other birds, although a few species specialize in hunting fish." - wiki
Vultures feed mainly on carrion.
Condors are often included as vultures, although I don't view them as raptors.

By contrast many of the eagles, hawks, and falcons specialise in avian prey.
Eagles:
The golden eagle is a "diurnal predator of medium-sized birds and mammals" - wiki
"Wahlberg's Eagle hunts reptiles, small mammals and birds" -wiki
Although "The bald eagle is an opportunistic feeder which subsists mainly on fish" - wiki

Hawks:
"The Eurasian sparrowhawk is a major predator of smaller woodland birds" - wiki
"Like all accipiters (a group of birds of prey in the family Accipitridae, many of which are named as goshawks and sparrowhawks), the tiny hawk feeds primarily on birds."
Although 'Hawking is a feeding strategy in birds involving catching flying insects in the air. The term “hawking” comes from the similarity of this behavior to the way hawks take prey in flight, although, whereas raptors may catch prey with their feet, hawking is the behavior of catching insects in the bill.' - wiki

Falcons:
Merlins (pigeon hawk in the U.S.) "actually capture most prey in the air, and will "tail-chase" startled birds. Throughout its native range, the Merlin is one of the most able aerial predators of small to mid-sized birds" - wiki
Many species of Hobbys typically have an avian diet.
"The Sooty Falcon eats mainly birds" - wiki
Peregrine falcon (duck hawk in the U.S.) - The fastest member of the animal kingdom "The peregrine falcon feeds almost exclusively on medium-sized birds such as pigeons and doves, waterfowl, songbirds, and waders" - wiki
Finally the relatively unknown Gyrfalcon is known to hunt the smaller Peregrine falcon and its "avian prey can range in size from redpolls to geese and can include gulls, corvids, smaller passerines, waders, and other raptors" - wiki

As land predators usually have no need to target each other due to the widespread availability of herbivorous prey, birds that specialise in avian prey represent somewhat of an anomaly that is reminiscent of komodo dragons, fish, and orcas. A feeding regime that centres on targeting weaker avian species verges on cannibalism and might be quite offensive as humans do not usually consume each other or other primates.

Would you eat all birds, or only the raptors to free the birds? Also which vultures would you avoid eating, all vultures or just the condors?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You can't just dismiss the flawed design and criminal behaviours of the piscine pests as mere competition as there are plenty of animals that compete over resources and do not commit fratricide, do not engage in cannibalism, and will not grow until they take over the universe. Mammals are classic examples as they do not typically murder each other merely to fill their bellies, and cannot grow indefinitely and take over the universe. Birds that are not raptors are another good example, they often mate for life and cannot grow indefinitely, although there are some exceptions like the boobies that do behave badly by letting one chick kill all of the others until there is only one left in each season - hence the expression booby prize. Cuckoos are another bad exception:


Actually, almost every bird species appears to be a bad exception to the rules you appear to have stated. The whole bit about mating for life has been shown to be largely fiction by using genetics. Cheating is endemic, as is forcible sex (the latter didn't come from genetics, just watch geese mating and you'd see what I mean). Nothing grows indefinitely, so I'm not quite sure what you are on about with that.

As for mammals murdering each other to fill their bellies...what is that about? Every predator does exactly that, and I just described a squirrel eating a bird, an observation that you supported with some documentation. Out here, there is a form of ground squirrel that is fairly notorious for its behavior: If you hit one with a car, another will come out to eat the corpse...thereby adding to the corpse pile. I seem to remember recently reading about fraticide among prairie dog families, especially infanticide, so there's that, as well.

As for elk and deer killing each other, you are right that it is rare. Few fights even happen, as one usually backs down pretty quickly. If neither one backs down, the fight is on. Even those generally end with one side retreating. However, there was a video making the rounds where I work about a pair of elk that fought for a VERY long time (perhaps hours) in Yellowstone. One finally slipped, and the other one repeatedly gored the one that fell, until it got up and ran off, but it didn't make it far and died of its injuries. Those injuries weren't incurred during the fight, as that's not how they typically fight (except for some accidental eye-gouging), it was the repeated spearing that occured while he was down. 



> I'd eat a cuckoo clock.


I'd pay to see that!





> Although I'd be interested to read about precisely how viscous pigs can be.


That one shouldn't be too hard to find. Every pig farmer can probably tell you some pretty nasty stories. I've never met anybody who raised pigs that didn't have some kind of story. Pigs are pretty smart, but they can be terribly mean.




> One of my aims is to dine on some mako shark if I can get hold of some, and a good chef.


Sharks are hypertonic, which means that they retain body fluids by having blood saltier than the sea. The solute is urea, though, which makes the meat pretty foul unless it is properly preparted. Shark populations are being hammered around the world, which is causing other populations to go haywire. I don't agree with killing sharks.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> A feeding regime that centres on targeting weaker avian species verges on cannibalism and might be quite offensive as humans do not usually consume each other or other primates.


You think so? Look up "bush meat". Humans are consuming other primates at a rate sufficient to drive many species to the brink of extinction. 

As for land predators usually having no need to target each other, that may be true, but they do anyways, though when it comes to large mammalian predators, there are few examples that I can think of (other than among primates). In North America, wolves kill off coyotes, and coyotes may kill off foxes (I'm not sure about that one). I recently heard that brown bears will kill black bears, but I'm not sure that I believe it, as they appear to overlap pretty thoroughly. There are videos of wolves carefully surrounding a coyote before moving in for the kill. Wolves also kill domestic dogs, and have attacked them in towns. This doesn't appear to be about filling their bellies, though, whereas when mountain lions attack dogs, it does appear to be about predation.

More significant are the predators that starve out other predators. So, indirect competition seems to be more common than direct fighting.

----------


## Witis

> Actually, almost every bird species appears to be a bad exception to the rules you appear to have stated.


Don't agree at all, once you remove birds of prey birds, they actually become extremely likable.




> The whole bit about mating for life has been shown to be largely fiction by using genetics.


You can't just spout statements like that without backing it up with at least one source.

Further I have to disgree, for example, the albatross:
"Albatrosses reach sexual maturity slowly, after about five years, but even once they have reached maturity, they will not begin to breed for another couple of years (even up to 10 years for some species). Young non-breeders will attend a colony prior to beginning to breed, spending many years practising the elaborate breeding rituals and "dances" that the family is famous for.[31] Birds arriving back at the colony for the first time already have the stereotyped behaviours that compose albatross language, but can neither "read" that behaviour as exhibited by other birds nor respond appropriately. After a period of trial and error learning, the young birds learn the syntax and perfect the dances. This language is mastered more rapidly if the younger birds are around older birds.

The repertoire of behaviour involves synchronised performances of various actions such as preening, pointing, calling, bill clacking, staring, and combinations of such behaviours (like the sky-call). When a bird first returns to the colony it will dance with many partners, but after a number of years the number of birds an individual will interact with drops, until one partner is chosen and a pair is formed. They then continue to perfect an individual language that will eventually be unique to that one pair. Having established a pair bond that will last for life, however, most of that dance will never be used again." -wiki




> Cheating is endemic, as is forcible sex (the latter didn't come from genetics, just watch geese mating and you'd see what I mean).


Endemic to some species perhaps, although to discount all birds like that you are going to have to come up with some really strong evidence which I do not imagine you have. I looked at a few videos of geese mating and couldn't see anything particularly offensive.




> Nothing grows indefinitely, so I'm not quite sure what you are on about with that.


Fish will keep on growing until they die particularly if there is no pressure on their food supply. So will many other species including crayfish and shellfish. It is called Indeterminate growth - "In zoology, indeterminate growth refers to the condition where animals grow rapidly when young, and continue to grow after reaching adulthood although at a slower pace. It is common in reptiles, most fish, and many mollusks." - wiki




> As for mammals murdering each other to fill their bellies...what is that about? Every predator does exactly that, and I just described a squirrel eating a bird, an observation that you supported with some documentation. Out here, there is a form of ground squirrel that is fairly notorious for its behavior: If you hit one with a car, another will come out to eat the corpse...thereby adding to the corpse pile. I seem to remember recently reading about fraticide among prairie dog families, especially infanticide, so there's that, as well.


Nah mammalian predators don't usually murder each other just to fill their bellies, they usually feed on other species, typically herbivores unless it's a territorial dispute. If a particular mammal does regularly take members of its own species or closely related species, like komodo dragons and orcas do, then it would represent an exceptional case. There may be documentation of a squirrel eating a dead squirrel but I very much doubt that you could find any evidence of a squirrel killing another squirrel, however, in both cases, any of those behaviours would be considered exceptional rather than typical. 

It is not fratricide you are thinking of in the case of mammals, it is infanticide, in quite a few species of mammals males that take over a family group will kill the offspring of the previous male. For example it can happen in the case of lions and also prairie dogs (although the lionesses often step in and prevent the killing where possible). It is a very unlikeable trait and if combined with other negative aspects it can certainly assist building a case against a particular species.




> As for elk and deer killing each other, you are right that it is rare. Few fights even happen, as one usually backs down pretty quickly. If neither one backs down, the fight is on. Even those generally end with one side retreating. However, there was a video making the rounds where I work about a pair of elk that fought for a VERY long time (perhaps hours) in Yellowstone. One finally slipped, and the other one repeatedly gored the one that fell, until it got up and ran off, but it didn't make it far and died of its injuries. Those injuries weren't incurred during the fight, as that's not how they typically fight (except for some accidental eye-gouging), it was the repeated spearing that occured while he was down.


Yep, the goal isn't to kill their rivals in the case of sheep, goats, deer, etc. the fights occur to establish firmness for breeding purposes, although the challenges can get extremely violent at times as you described. The females don't want to carry the young of those less likely to survive, so the sparring keeps the herd in top form.




> I'd eat a cuckoo clock.





> I'd pay to see that!


Yep they are mouthwateringly delectable. :licking lips:




> That one shouldn't be too hard to find. Every pig farmer can probably tell you some pretty nasty stories. I've never met anybody who raised pigs that didn't have some kind of story. Pigs are pretty smart, but they can be terribly mean.


I am also referring to wild boars including warthogs, I wonder how they behave on a regular basis?




> Sharks are hypertonic, which means that they retain body fluids by having blood saltier than the sea. The solute is urea, though, which makes the meat pretty foul unless it is properly preparted. Shark populations are being hammered around the world, which is causing other populations to go haywire. I don't agree with killing sharks.


Don't agree as the urea problem applies to many fish, and it is a rare fish that doesn't taste good to me. =D 
"The Mako has a sweet taste with a dense, pinkish-white flesh and meaty firm texture similar to swordfish. Low in fat it has a firm in texture and moderately-strong in flavor, some steaks and fillets contain darker sections of reddish meat that have a more pronounced flavor [...] Like all sharks the Mako has no urinary tract which means they carry the urea in their blood expelling it through their skin.  This means the fish must be bled immediately and iced to prevent the urea in the tissues from turning to ammonia.

Steaks and fillets are excellent grilled, broiled, baked, poached, or pan-blackened. Chunks can be marinated and made into kebabs, or added to soups and stews."
Source: http://www.fooduniversity.com/foodu/.../sharkmako.htm

I luve to eat fish!

----------


## Witis

> You think so? Look up "bush meat". Humans are consuming other primates at a rate sufficient to drive many species to the brink of extinction.


I did qualify it with the adverb usually. The "bush meat" problem you mention is a problem which only occurs in Africa and some parts of Asia rather than anywhere else in the world; it is quite sad and at least "International efforts to stop it have been launched, especially in the United States, United Kingdom, and Canada." - wiki




> As for land predators usually having no need to target each other, that may be true, but they do anyways, though when it comes to large mammalian predators, there are few examples that I can think of (other than among primates). In North America, wolves kill off coyotes, and coyotes may kill off foxes (I'm not sure about that one). I recently heard that brown bears will kill black bears, but I'm not sure that I believe it, as they appear to overlap pretty thoroughly. There are videos of wolves carefully surrounding a coyote before moving in for the kill. Wolves also kill domestic dogs, and have attacked them in towns. This doesn't appear to be about filling their bellies, though, whereas when mountain lions attack dogs, it does appear to be about predation.


When a mammalian predator kills another it is usually due to a territorial dispute as there are very few mammals that have specialisations specifically to enable them to eat other closely related species, unlike birds of prey where the top raptors have developed specifically to kill and eat other birds, for instance there is no species of dog that has evolved specifically to target other dogs. Orcas are perhaps an exception in that they seem to have specifically developed to prey on other whales being unable to eat the tough skinned sharks as a diet high in sharks causes their teeth to wear down prematurely resulting in an early death.




> More significant are the predators that starve out other predators. So, indirect competition seems to be more common than direct fighting.


Nonetheless I don't imagine there is any reason to place mammalian predators in the same category as birds of prey.

----------


## Witis

Leave the beef, lamb, and chickens behind,
eat fish, crayfish, and shellfish instead 
and the universe will be just feline. \(^.^)/

----------


## Witis

Also there are quite a number of delectable river monsters that can be found lurking in various bodies of water around the world: click here to see some of them

----------


## Witis

> I don't agree with killing sharks.


I hope you have good reasons to back up your pro shark stance especially in light of all of the evidence that I have presented which explicates exactly why sharks are a threat to the safety of the universe. Additionally although you don't eat shark do you still eat beef, lamb, and chicken?

Also until you confessed your pro shark stance I thought the pot of fish that you use for your avatar was because you ate a lot of fish, now I have to ask whether you use it because it accurately represents you, and can I call you sharky as a knickname?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Don't agree at all, once you remove birds of prey birds, they actually become extremely likable.


I'm not saying that birds are not likeable. 




> You can't just spout statements like that without backing it up with at least one source.


Here you go:

https://www.google.com/

I tried "birds mating for life" and the first link called that statement an urban legend then went on to explain why it wasn't true. There were plenty of other sites on the first page. Frankly, I didn't bother citing anything because I have heard so many stories about this over the last two decades (including humorous skits about it) that I didn't realize it was a secret.




> Further I have to disgree, for example, the albatross:


So you found one unusual bird that may or may not cheat. Here's another take on it:

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/scienc...907109/?no-ist

Another item from Wiki:



> Extra-pair copulation/fertilization/paternity[edit]
> Birds are one of the only major taxa where monogamy is the dominant mating system.[4] Prior to the advent of genetic techniques, it was assumed that the majority of monogamous birds remained faithful to their partners.[46][46] However, it is now known that extra-pair copulations (EPCs), extra-pair fertilizations (EPFs), and extra-pair paternity (the raising of another’s offspring, EPP) are actually quite common in a variety of avian orders and families.[47] Roughly 70% of birds that used to be considered genetically monogamous actually engage in EPCs and raise extra-pair young (reviewed by:[48]).


Though you will be happy to hear that there are some seabirds in which no EPF or EPC has been identified.




> I looked at a few videos of geese mating and couldn't see anything particularly offensive.


I never even considerd seeing whether there was goose porn on line, but I'm not surprised. Apparently, domestic geese are not as violent. Wild geese certainly are, and I have seen it first hand.




> Fish will keep on growing until they die particularly if there is no pressure on their food supply. So will many other species including crayfish and shellfish. It is called Indeterminate growth - "In zoology, indeterminate growth refers to the condition where animals grow rapidly when young, and continue to grow after reaching adulthood although at a slower pace. It is common in reptiles, most fish, and many mollusks." - wiki


Ok, that's technically true, but they don't grow forever, they just grow for their lifespan, which isn't all that long in most cases. Lobster can grow to fantastic sizes, though, but even then the rate of growth slows as they age and there appears to be some asymptotic upper limit as there is with fish.



> There may be documentation of a squirrel eating a dead squirrel but I very much doubt that you could find any evidence of a squirrel killing another squirrel, however, in both cases, any of those behaviours would be considered exceptional rather than typical.


Why?




> It is not fratricide you are thinking of in the case of mammals, it is infanticide, in quite a few species of mammals males that take over a family group will kill the offspring of the previous male. For example it can happen in the case of lions and also prairie dogs (although the lionesses often step in and prevent the killing where possible). It is a very unlikeable trait and if combined with other negative aspects it can certainly assist building a case against a particular species.


Yes, the infanticide you describe is quite common, and extends to other species than just those you list. However, fraticide also occurs. I was just reading about a wolf pack attacking another wolf pack in Yellowstone...can't remember where, at the moment, but it was within the last month or two. That was direct, lethal, competition for resources. 



> Yep, the goal isn't to kill their rivals in the case of sheep, goats, deer, etc. the fights occur to establish firmness for breeding purposes, although the challenges can get extremely violent at times as you described. The females don't want to carry the young of those less likely to survive, so the sparring keeps the herd in top form.


Ya, I wasn't saying it was wrong, I was just saying that it happens. The goal is to produce as many offspring as possible, the fighting is only a means to an end, and not even a particularly good one. After all, some salmon males mature in fresh water rather than migrating to the ocean. These precocial males then sneak in and fertilize eggs. They can fertilize around 30% of the eggs in a redd, while the male is fighting off other males and ignoring those insignificant precocials. 

As far as I'm concerned, the whole thing is about maximizing genetic representation in the next generation. ALL the conflicts can be seen that way. Any behavior that advances that will be reinforced, while any behavior that undermines that will fade out. The whole bit about right and wrong of a behavior is just a human construct.




> I am also referring to wild boars including warthogs, I wonder how they behave on a regular basis?


Well, they are ugly as sin, so they tend to have inferiority complexes.





> Don't agree as the urea problem applies to many fish, and it is a rare fish that doesn't taste good to me.


That urea strategy is exceedingly rare. As far as I know, it is only found in sharks. Other ocean fish are hypotonic, so they have to use other strategies to maintain their solute balance.




> I luve to eat fish!


So do I, but with me you could largely make the same statement while dropping the word "fish".

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I hope you have good reasons to back up your pro shark stance especially in light of all of the evidence that I have presented which explicates exactly why sharks are a threat to the safety of the universe. Additionally although you don't eat shark do you still eat beef, lamb, and chicken?
> 
> Also until you confessed your pro shark stance I thought the pot of fish that you use for your avatar was because you ate a lot of fish, now I have to ask whether you use it because it accurately represents you, and can I call you sharky as a knickname?


The reasons I stated are reason enough. Sharks can certainly taste good, but they are important to the food chain and are being horribly overfished. 

I eat lots of chicken, occasionally beef, and very rarely mutton of any sort. I also eat a fair amount of fish, though I'm far enough inland that good fish isn't cheap and cheap fish isn't good, so as a percentage of my total diet it isn't all that high.

----------


## Witis

> I'm not saying that birds are not likeable.


I was happy to read that Shaggy.





> So you found one unusual bird that may or may not cheat. Here's another take on it:
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/scienc...907109/?no-ist


That article says that "Albatross relationships seem especially relatable to humans. These long-lived and highly-endangered birds will court each other through ritual dances for years. Albatrosses are slow to reach sexual maturity, and some species even delay breeding for several years to learn specific mating rituals and to pick the perfect partner. The courtship behavior slows down once the pair bonds (an all too familiar aspect of human relationships). Once a pair is comfortable and breeding commences, they will return to each other and the same spot each year; for most albatross species, the bond lasts their entire life.

So is it love? The biological reality is that albatrosses only lay a single egg a year. With both parents fully invested in chick survival, their genetic heritage is most likely to survive. It may seem like love, but with those low reproduction rates no parents can afford to be deadbeats."

Now I could be wrong but that article seems to back up my case rather than cast any doubt on it, essentially confirming that albatross relationships are a perfect example of monogamous relationships in the animal kingdom. There is no need for the birds to maintain their pair bonding for life, they could grab a new partner each year or every couple of years as they only have to stay together for the duration of one breeding season to raise a chick, but they usually choose to stay with one mate for life, which means they must be in luve.





> Another item from Wiki:
> "Extra-pair copulation/fertilization/paternity[edit]
> Birds are one of the only major taxa where monogamy is the dominant mating system.[4] Prior to the advent of genetic techniques, it was assumed that the majority of monogamous birds remained faithful to their partners.[46][46] However, it is now known that extra-pair copulations (EPCs), extra-pair fertilizations (EPFs), and extra-pair paternity (the raising of anothers offspring, EPP) are actually quite common in a variety of avian orders and families.[47] Roughly 70% of birds that used to be considered genetically monogamous actually engage in EPCs and raise extra-pair young (reviewed by:[48])."
> 
> Though you will be happy to hear that there are some seabirds in which no EPF or EPC has been identified.


That was actually quite an informative post Shaggy, very impressive, and the full article can be found there: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seabird_breeding_behavior. However, I am not sure that it casts that much doubt on the luve life of birds. It still describes birds as "one of the only major taxa where monogamy is the dominant mating system" while providing some evidence of extra pair copulations, extra pair fertilizations, and extra-pair paternity (raising of another's offspring). That just about exactly describes western human reproductive behaviour, which is predominantly monogamous with some extra pair fertilizations and raising of another pair's offspring, although due to the high rates of divorce these days the birds seem to luve each other slightly more than humans. The highest rates of extra pair behaviour cited in any one bird species was 25% meaning that any such behaviours do not seem to be very common.

Also the same wiki page reveals that "There is also a remarkably high incidence of homosexual behavior in seabirds. Here, homosexual behavior refers to same-sex pair-formation and chick-rearing, not to same-sex copulation, for which there are very few documented examples. Almost all the examples of same-sex pairing in seabirds are of female-female pairs. Furthermore, this phenomenon doesnt seem to be phylogenetically constrained to any specific order or family of seabirds" [...] "Penguins represent the only known examples of male-male pairings in seabirds."





> I never even considerd seeing whether there was goose porn on line, but I'm not surprised. Apparently, domestic geese are not as violent. Wild geese certainly are, and I have seen it first hand.


I am not saying that it doesn't occur, the problem is determining the prevalance of any such behaviours.





> Fish will keep on growing until they die particularly if there is no pressure on their food supply. So will many other species including crayfish and shellfish. It is called Indeterminate growth - "In zoology, indeterminate growth refers to the condition where animals grow rapidly when young, and continue to grow after reaching adulthood although at a slower pace. It is common in reptiles, most fish, and many mollusks." - wiki





> Ok, that's technically true, but they don't grow forever, they just grow for their lifespan, which isn't all that long in most cases. Lobster can grow to fantastic sizes, though, but even then the rate of growth slows as they age and there appears to be some asymptotic upper limit as there is with fish.


Ah, but the point is that some animals continue to eat and grow until they die, meaning that if you constructed a robotic fish, crayfish, shellfish, amphibian, or lizard then they would keep on growing indefinitely until they take over the entire universe or until they are arrested or killed for food.





> There may be documentation of a squirrel eating a dead squirrel but I very much doubt that you could find any evidence of a squirrel killing another squirrel, however, in both cases, any of those behaviours would be considered exceptional rather than typical.





> Why?


The problem is accurately determining the prevalence of any of those behaviours, one may well be able to find examples of said behaviours, but unless you have evidence that makes those behaviours common for the species then they can only be viewed as exceptional rather than typical.





> Yes, the infanticide you describe is quite common, and extends to other species than just those you list. However, fraticide also occurs. I was just reading about a wolf pack attacking another wolf pack in Yellowstone...can't remember where, at the moment, but it was within the last month or two. That was direct, lethal, competition for resources.


Yes, I can imagine that competition over scare resources would trigger atypical behaviours like that.





> Yep, the goal isn't to kill their rivals in the case of sheep, goats, deer, etc. the fights occur to establish firmness for breeding purposes, although the challenges can get extremely violent at times as you described. The females don't want to carry the young of those less likely to survive, so the sparring keeps the herd in top form.





> Ya, I wasn't saying it was wrong, I was just saying that it happens. The goal is to produce as many offspring as possible, the fighting is only a means to an end, and not even a particularly good one. After all, some salmon males mature in fresh water rather than migrating to the ocean. These precocial males then sneak in and fertilize eggs. They can fertilize around 30% of the eggs in a redd, while the male is fighting off other males and ignoring those insignificant precocials. 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the whole thing is about maximizing genetic representation in the next generation. ALL the conflicts can be seen that way. Any behavior that advances that will be reinforced, while any behavior that undermines that will fade out. The whole bit about right and wrong of a behavior is just a human construct.


I am not convinced Shaggy, in my view some animal designs and behaviours are inherently criminal in nature and represent a threat to society, and I would only eat those animals. Therefore I avoid consuming sheep, goats, deer, etc. and happily consume salmon on a daily basis.





> Well, they are ugly as sin, so they tend to have inferiority complexes.


And they roll around in mud and filth so I was expecting some equally bad behaviours from wild and domestic pigs. However, I haven't managed to identify any particularly offensive behaviours, at worst they cause a lot of property damage due to rooting around in the ground for food, but that hardly justifies killing them.





> That urea strategy is exceedingly rare. As far as I know, it is only found in sharks. Other ocean fish are hypotonic, so they have to use other strategies to maintain their solute balance.


It's not that rare, for example, human sweat also "contains minerals, lactate, and urea" - wiki.

"For saltwater fish, since its body is less salty than salt water, its body tends to lose water to the surroundings through Osmosis. The fish's kidney has to work hard to return as much water to the body as possible. 

On the other hand, freshwater fish's body is more salty than the surroundings and it tends to absorb too much water. Its kidney has to pump out as much water as possible. " - source

"Fish urinate either through their gills or through a "urinary pore." The latter eliminates urine that has been filtered via the kidneys. Saltwater varieties excrete most urine through the gills, while freshwater fish do so through the urinary pore. Saltwater fish take in a great deal of salt and must excrete it. Freshwater fish have to get rid of all the water they take in."  - source

Although other species urinate through their skin like skate, dogfish, and stingrays.





> I luve to eat fish!





> So do I, but with me you could largely make the same statement while dropping the word "fish".


Except for sharks that is, eh Sharky?

----------


## dday9

So many very long post.

----------


## Witis

> The reasons I stated are reason enough. Sharks can certainly taste good, but they are important to the food chain and are being horribly overfished.


You make it seem like a bad thing, I for one would be happy to see the end of sharks, at least in the open oceans anyways. Orcas are another potential menu item as removing sharks and orcas from the food chain would free up many of the other mammalian species from predation including seals and sea beavers/otters.




> I eat lots of chicken, occasionally beef, and very rarely mutton of any sort. I also eat a fair amount of fish, though I'm far enough inland that good fish isn't cheap and cheap fish isn't good, so as a percentage of my total diet it isn't all that high.


°o°! That reads like a confession.

----------


## Witis

> So many very long post.


Hey one of those was for you see post #56043.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't know what to make of anything you have written. If you hadn't said it all before, I'd assume you were pulling my leg, but since you did say it all before, I assume you really mean it. 

There's just nothing more to say on the subject.

----------


## Witis

I guess it is a good enough intro - for now anyways.

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## dclamp

GoPro at work

----------


## FunkyDexter

Cows always look at me funny.  You can't trust 'em.

----------


## dday9

It almost looks as if you took one picture, copied one half, pasted it to the other side, and inverted that copy. So overkill!

----------


## dclamp

except its not symmetrical ...

also... YOU ARE A GLOBAL MODERATOR. CONGRATS

----------


## dday9

Wow, I didn't even notice.

----------


## dday9

My first action as a global moderator is to speed up post race postings!

----------


## dday9

Full speed ahead.

----------


## dday9

Do I not have a 30 second wait any more?

----------


## dday9

Awesome!

----------


## dday9

Sucks for y'all :P

----------


## dday9

That is really cool

----------


## dday9

I wonder if they upgraded me just for the post race.

----------


## dday9

I'm sure that they did.

----------


## dday9

That's the only logical explination.

----------


## dday9

dday9

----------


## dday9

dclamp

----------


## dday9

Witis

----------


## dday9

Shaggy Hiker

----------


## dday9

Niya

----------


## dday9

Oops, probably shouldn't have said that last name :/

----------


## dday9

:Smilie:  emoticons

----------


## dday9

:Frown:  emo

----------


## dday9

:Embarrassment:  I thought that this one would be different

----------


## dday9

:Big Grin:  this one is pretty predictable

----------


## dday9

:Wink:  creep

----------


## dday9

:Stick Out Tongue:  lowercase p

----------


## dday9

:Cool:

----------


## dday9

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dday9

:Mad:

----------


## dday9

:EEK!:

----------


## dday9

:Confused:

----------


## dday9

:big yellow:

----------


## dday9

:wave:

----------


## dday9

:LOL:

----------


## dday9

:Blush:

----------


## dday9

Post race!

----------


## dday9

I need to pace myself...

----------


## dday9

I don't like dealing with the personal lines underwriting department. It's already going to be a looong day :/

----------


## dday9

Ug Mondays!

----------


## dday9

Not OG, but ug.

----------


## dday9

Larga!

----------


## dday9

Pequenito

----------


## dday9

En la media.

----------


## dday9

The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.

----------


## dday9

The lazy dog jumps of the quick brown fox.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I can think of some foxes I'd jump.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, how can you become a global moderator without even knowing about it? 

Also, how did Dclamp know before you?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is this one of those "dispatcher" things?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He's got enough monitors to be following multiple VBF threads in real time. Perhaps he has a hotline to the Joneses?

----------


## dday9

Lol, I don't know how.

----------


## dday9

I'm just excited that I don't have a 30 second wait anymore.

----------


## dday9

I have even passed up Niya... again.

----------


## dday9

0001

----------


## dday9

0002

----------


## dday9

0003

----------


## dday9

Zero Zero Zero Four

----------


## dday9

Zero Zero Zero Five

----------


## dday9

Zero Zero Zero VI

----------


## dday9

Zero Zero Zero VII

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If you fill up their database, you might not last long.

Still, adding a few pages isn't a bad thing these days.

----------


## dday9

I am staying out of the IRS thread.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why, do you find it taxing?

----------


## dday9

It's Really Sour.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I just realized I looked at the post race without adding something useless. Now I have made amends.

----------


## dday9

Yippee!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Adding to the lot.

----------


## dday9

A lot to add.

----------


## Witis

So has the limit been removed for dday9 or for everyone?

----------


## Witis

I will know in a second. The 30 second time limit between posts still applies for everyone else.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ya. It's DDay unleashed.

----------


## dday9

I shall wait till early morning, just like every Allied attack.

----------


## Witis

Ok then let's see it!

----------


## Witis

This thread is no autobahn, at least for the usual members. \(°.°)/

----------


## dclamp

I noticed that his name was red instead of green.

----------


## Witis

"The Autobahn (German: Autobahn, plural Autobahnen) is the federal controlled-access highway system in Germany. The official German term is Bundesautobahn (plural Bundesautobahnen, abbreviated BAB), which translates as "federal motorway". The system began to be highly developed by the Nazi Party under Adolf Hitler leadership. German autobahns have no federally mandated speed limit [...] Germany's autobahn network has a total length of about 12,845 kilometres (7,982 mi) in 2012,[7] which ranks it among the most dense and longest systems in the world." - wiki

----------


## dclamp

I am mining bitcoin with all the computers.

----------


## Witis

I haven't looked at bitcoin in any depth but from what I have seen on T.V. so far it seems legitimate.

----------


## dclamp

I robbed a bitcoin bank.

----------


## Witis

I read that bitcoins can be lost and found:
"In 2013 one user said he lost 7,500 bitcoins, worth $7.5m at the time, when he discarded a hard drive containing his private key.[46] Bitcoins can also be found. In March 2014, former bitcoin exchange Mt. Gox reported it found an "old wallet, which was used before June 2011 [that] held about 200,000 bitcoins" - wiki

----------


## Witis

Also "On 6 August 2010, a major vulnerability in the Bitcoin protocol was spotted. Transactions weren't properly verified before they were included in the transaction log or "block chain" which let users bypass Bitcoin's economic restrictions and create an indefinite number of bitcoins.[15][16] On 15 August, the vulnerability was exploited; over 184 billion bitcoins were generated in a transaction, and sent to two addresses on the network. Within hours, the transaction was spotted and erased from the transaction log after the bug was fixed and the network forked to an updated version of the Bitcoin protocol.[17][18] This was the only major security flaw found and exploited in Bitcoin's history." -wiki

----------


## Witis

Bit coin value:
"Feb 2010 – May 2010	less than $0.01	User "laszlo" made the first real-world transaction – he bought 2 pizzas for 10,000 BTC.[72][73] User "SmokeTooMuch" auctioned 10,000 BTC for $50 (cumulatively), but no buyer was found.
June 2010	$0.08	In five days, the price grew 1000%, rising from $0.008 to $0.08 for 1 bitcoin.
Feb 2011 – April 2011	$1	Bitcoin takes parity with US dollar.
Dec 2012	$13	slowly rising for a year
Nov 2013	$350 – $1250	from October $150–$200 in November, rising to $400, then $600, eventually reaching $900 on 11/19/2013 and breaking $1000 threshold on 27 November 2013.
May 2014	$440 – $630	The downtrend first slow down and then reverse, increasing over 30% in the last days of May." -wiki

----------


## dday9

Gangs here use bit coin to do drug transactions. They don't particularly care if they lose a few dollars if they're able to do the transaction under the radar.

----------


## Witis

But who created bitcoin?

"Satoshi Nakamoto (中本 哲史[1] Nakamoto Satoshi?) is a person or group of people who created the Bitcoin protocol and reference software, Bitcoin Core. In 2008, Nakamoto published a paper[2][3] on The Cryptography Mailing list at metzdowd.com[4] describing the Bitcoin digital currency. In 2009, he released the first Bitcoin software that launched the network and the first units of the Bitcoin currency, called bitcoins.

Nakamoto is said to have continued to contribute to his Bitcoin software release with other developers until contact with his team and the community gradually began to fade in mid-2010.
[...] 
Nakamoto is believed to be in possession of roughly one million bitcoins. At one point in December 2013, this was the equivalent of US$1.1 billion.[8] Nakamoto's true identity remains unknown, and has been the subject of much speculation. It is not known whether the name "Satoshi Nakamoto" is real or a pseudonym, or whether the name represents one person or a group of people."

"On his P2P Foundation profile, Nakamoto claimed to be a 37-year-old male who lived in Japan, while others speculated he was unlikely to be Japanese due to his use of English and his Bitcoin software not being documented nor labelled in Japanese.

Some considered Nakamoto might be a team of people: Dan Kaminsky, a security researcher who read the Bitcoin code,[10] said that Nakamoto could either be a "team of people" or a "genius";[11] Laszlo Hanyecz, a former Bitcoin core developer who had emailed Nakamoto, had the feeling the code was too well designed for one person.

Occasional British English spelling and terminology (such as the phrase "bloody hard") in both source code comments and forum postings work led to speculation that Nakamoto, or at least one individual in the consortium claiming to be him, was of Commonwealth origin." -wiki

At present the true identity of Satoshi Nakamoto remains a mystery although there have been many investigations, see there for more info -> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satoshi_Nakamoto

----------


## dclamp

That is incorrect. dday and I created the bitcoin.

----------


## dday9

Of course. I funded it and dclamp built it.

----------


## dclamp

Shouldnt you be sleeping. Its kinda late for you to be awake.

----------


## dday9

Of course I generously gave dclamp 1,000,000 free bitcoins for building the service and now he is a multi-trillionaire.

----------


## dday9

It is a bit late, but the baby is down and I wanted to work on my compiler a little more.

----------


## dclamp

I am going to call your house and wake the baby.

----------


## Witis

Although the supply of bitcoins is limited to 21 million coins, there is no limit regarding the number of bitcoin competitors, and that means the value of such coins are likely to decrease as the supply of equivalent coins increases. For example 'By May 2014 there were more than 275 cryptocurrencies available for trade in online markets' including litecoin, darkcoin, dogecoin, mastercoin, and pandacoin. -wiki

You can even see a side by side comparison of many of the bitcoin competitors there: http://bitinfocharts.com

----------


## Witis

Don't believe me because:

1. "Established firms that accept bitcoins include Atomic Mall,[116] Clearly Canadian,[117] Dish Network, Overstock.com,[53] the Sacramento Kings,[118] TigerDirect,[52] Virgin Galactic,[119] and Zynga.[120]
In late 2013 the University of Nicosia became the first university in the world to accept it." -wiki, 

2. 'In a 2013 report, Bank of America Merrill Lynch stated that "we believe bitcoin can become a major means of payment for e-commerce and may emerge as a serious competitor to traditional money-transfer providers. As a medium of exchange, bitcoin has clear potential for growth and that in a long-term fair-value analysis maximum market capitalization for bitcoins could be $15 billion." ' - wiki

3. You have seen it promoted on T.V. shows including the PBS Newshour like that report http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/busin...bitcoin_10-04/

Then perhaps you will believe:

A. Eric Posner the Kirkland & Ellis Distinguished Service Professor of Law at the University of Chicago "And even if bitcoin overcame all of these challenges, it would surely be a victim of its own success, as other virtual currencies flood the market. This is already happening. If these other currencies act as competitors, then we would be stuck with just as much volatility and exchange rate risk at home as we currently have to deal with in transacting abroad. If they act as substitutes, then there really would be no way to control the money supply. If there is no limit to the supply, it would be very difficult for the currencies to maintain their value, and very little reason for people to hold them given that they could easily become worthless."
Source: http://www.paymentlawadvisor.com/fil...s-Bit-Coin.pdf

B. Warren Buffet says stay away it is a mirage: http://www.cnbc.com/id/101494937

----------


## dday9

_I don't care if you're Warren Buffett or Jimmy Buffett, you do not know what the stock market is going to do._

off of the _Wolf of Wall Street_

----------


## FunkyDexter

A wolf would be rubbish on Wall Street.  It wouldn't have pockets to put it's walllet in.

----------


## dday9

Hey Funky, incase you don't know, we no longer have a 30 second wait anymore!

----------


## dday9

Does anybody instagram here?

----------


## dday9

I just got one and found that it's actually pretty fun.

----------


## dday9

Of course most of my pictures are of food or my baby.

----------


## dday9

By my baby I mean my child, not my car.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I noticed that his name was red instead of green.


And you knew what that meant, which I did not and which I am still unsure of.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I just went on a shake-down bike ride of some 30+ miles with the full load for my 1000 mile trip, which is coming up. At one point, I encountered a tractor with some kind of tiller on it that spanned both lanes of the road. I was barely able to get by. It was a harrowing experience (that one may be too subtle a pun for non-farmers). I used to like tractors, but after encountering one clearing off the entire roads, I'm now an ex-tractor fan.

(that one has moss on it)

----------


## Witis

> _I don't care if you're Warren Buffett or Jimmy Buffett, you do not know what the stock market is going to do._


Ah, but I know what is going to happen to bitc coin. =L

----------


## Witis

> I just went on a shake-down bike ride of some 30+ miles with the full load for my 1000 mile trip, which is coming up.


Shake it on down Sharky.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Strange link there, Bambi.

----------


## Witis

Sharky, what do you make of the bitcoin phenomena?

----------


## dday9

Page two thousand eight hundred and nine.

----------


## Witis

Who is Satoshi Nakamoto? Continued:

'The most high-profile speculation to date came in a March 6, 2014, article in the magazine Newsweek,[30] when journalist Leah McGrath Goodman identified Dorian Prentice Satoshi Nakamoto, a Japanese American man living in California, whose birth name is Satoshi Nakamoto,[30][31][32] as the Nakamoto in question. Besides his name, Goodman pointed to a number of facts that circumstantially suggested he was the Bitcoin inventor.[30] In the article's seemingly biggest piece of evidence, Goodman wrote that when she asked him about Bitcoin during a brief in-person interview, Nakamoto seemed to confirm his identity as the Bitcoin founder by stating: "I am no longer involved in that and I cannot discuss it. It's been turned over to other people. They are in charge of it now. I no longer have any connection."[30] (This quote was later confirmed by deputies at the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department who were present at the time.)[33]

The article's publication led to a flurry of media interest, including reporters camping out near Dorian Nakamoto's house and briefly chasing him by car when he drove to an interview.[34] However, during the subsequent full-length interview, Dorian Nakamoto denied all connection to Bitcoin, saying he had never heard of the currency before, and that he had misinterpreted Goodman's question as being about his previous work for military contractors, much of which was classified.[35] '




'Later that day, the pseudonymous Nakamoto's P2P Foundation account posted its first message in five years, stating: "I am not Dorian Nakamoto." ' - wiki

----------


## Witis

There are even bitcoin A.T.M.s in the U.S.:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqEdBCKFPAo

in Canada, in England:



in Hong Kong, etc.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Sharky, what do you make of the bitcoin phenomena?


Well, Bambi, I think it's kind of interesting how the price has fluctuated relative to the dollar. I wouldn't care to invest in it at the moment.

----------


## dday9

vb6 is alive and well

----------


## dday9

According to some.

----------


## dday9

Not to me.

----------


## dday9

But to some I suppose.

----------


## dday9

Personally, I don't see why some people still use VB6  in most cases.

----------


## dday9

I see the argument for COM libraries, but other than that they're(the arguments) all unjustifiable.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So....how do you manage to double post where it matters and not in the Post Race?

----------


## dday9

What double post  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

I'm thinking about writing a Basic4Html language rather than continuing my own language.

----------


## dday9

It would take BASIC like syntax and convert the source code to HTML5 compliant code.

----------


## dday9

Something like this:


```
Dim h As Head = New Head

With h
    .Meta.AddRange({New Meta With {.Name = "Author", .Content = "David"}, New Meta With {.Name = "Description", .Content = "Create super fast HTML5 code!"}})
    .Title = "Foo Title"
End With

Me.Head = h
```

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> What double post


Thereby making my post look baffling.

----------


## Witis

> Well, Bambi, I think it's kind of interesting how the price has fluctuated relative to the dollar. I wouldn't care to invest in it at the moment.


It sure is Sharky, the price of bitcoin does seem a bit depressed due to the closure of the Mt Gox exchange in Feb 2014.
And there is always the possibility that the police will close the entire operation down at any time.

----------


## Pc Monk

Long time no post race!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Witis

Was it mid 2013 when you last posted Pc Monk?

----------


## Witis

Why the police will close bitcoin down:

----------


## FunkyDexter

They shouldn't close it down for being depressed.  They should take it out, buy it a nice dinner, you know, make it feel loved.

----------


## Witis

So the initial rush of investing in bitcoin is wearing off and you want to put bitcoin on Prozac. The main problem is that the police can shut bitcoin down at any point in time effectively rendering them instantaneously worthless, meaning bitcoin and all of its imitators are likely to disappear as quickly as they appeared. They are even likely to make holding and trading bitcoins or equivalent pseudo currencies a crime. I don't imagine that any sized dose of prozac can fix that.  :Cry:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Which police force has the jurisdiction to do that Bambi?

If you look at the long-term value of bitcoin, it is still strong, but highly volatile. Makes for a wild ride as an investment.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Can I be Dumbo?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Your ears are too furry.

----------


## dday9

Are Elephants afraid of gerbils?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is that a gerbil?

----------


## dday9

I suppose so.

----------


## dday9

Though I'm not entirely sure myself.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hamster? Lop-eared rabbit?

----------


## FunkyDexter

I think it's a guinea pig but I wouldn't swear to it.  Or at it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, I'm not that familiar with them. Perhaps it's a New Guinea Pig?

----------


## Witis

> Which police force has the jurisdiction to do that Bambi?


Your local government/police. Once either the police or the government realises that it is fraud then they will move in and shut down the bitcoin exchanges, atms, operations, and investors in their country.




> If you look at the long-term value of bitcoin, it is still strong, but highly volatile. Makes for a wild ride as an investment.


Ah, but once you have high profile folks like Buffet warning everyone to stay away it clearly won't be very long before the police and governments step in. The ride could be over any second.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Your local government/police. Once either the police or the government realises that it is fraud then they will move in and shut down the bitcoin exchanges, atms, operations, and investors in their country.
> 
> 
> Ah, but once you have high profile folks like Buffet warning everyone to stay away it clearly won't be very long before the police and governments step in. The ride could be over any second.


If Buffet tells people to stay away then a lot of people will. However, the run-up in prices appears to have been driven by rich Chinese looking to....do something with money of dubious provenance.

The local government can certainly shutdown local physical establishments, such as ATM's. They can't do squat about people investing on line, as they lack the jurisdiction. If person A wants to spend their money on a widget, or a +10 sword of wootage which only exists as bits in an on-line game, there is nothing the government can do to stop them from doing so.

----------


## jayinthe813

> Which police force has the jurisdiction to do that Bambi?
> 
> If you look at the long-term value of bitcoin, it is still strong, but highly volatile. Makes for a wild ride as an investment.


As long as you dont lose your investment:
http://washington.cbslocal.com/2013/...h-7-5-million/

----------


## Witis

> If Buffet tells people to stay away then a lot of people will.


He also called it a mirage i.e. fraud.




> However, the run-up in prices appears to have been driven by rich Chinese looking to....do something with money of dubious provenance.


Bitcoin is worldwide, as is demand, hence the crazy prices, but the price has only really taken off since mid last year and that is why the police haven't shut it down yet, but they will; all it takes is one country to outlaw bitcoin and the bitcoin collapse will be worldwide and very spectacular. At the moment the governments are more concerned with taxation issues, but once they ascertain that it is a criminal operation bitcoin will fall.




> The local government can certainly shutdown local physical establishments, such as ATM's. They can't do squat about people investing on line, as they lack the jurisdiction. If person A wants to spend their money on a widget, or a +10 sword of wootage which only exists as bits in an on-line game, there is nothing the government can do to stop them from doing so.


However, the government is very concerned with taxation, and if you don't declare your capital gains on assets, and bitcoin has already been declared property rather than currency in most countries, then you are risking being incarcerated for tax evasion. Worse is that it each bitcoin transaction is recorded in a public ledger potentially leading every government directly to your front door.

----------


## Witis

Once bitcoin falls the hunt for Satoshi Nakamoto, all of the bitcoin evangelists, and the tax evaders will be on in earnest.

----------


## Witis

> Can I be Dumbo?


You have to like peanuts to be jumbo:

----------


## Witis

Oh and snoopy too

----------


## Witis

Elephants really are scared of guinea pigs.

----------


## Witis

> Elephants really are scared of guinea pigs.


I envision that they would also be afraid of squirrels.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Bitcoin is worldwide, as is demand, hence the crazy prices, but the price has only really taken off since mid last year and that is why the police haven't shut it down yet, but they will; all it takes is one country to outlaw bitcoin and the bitcoin collapse will be worldwide and very spectacular. At the moment the governments are more concerned with taxation issues, but once they ascertain that it is a criminal operation bitcoin will fall.


That's a different matter. Federal agents have much broader jurisdiction than local police do. A minor country will have a minor impact. China probably can't do anything, so we are really talking about the US or EU (as a block, which also seems unlikely). That could happen, but to what end? A whole lot of bitcoin is used for illegal transactions already, and that hasn't been deterred by the fact that it is illegal.

[CODE]
However, the government is very concerned with taxation, and if you don't declare your capital gains on assets, and bitcoin has already been declared property rather than currency in most countries, then you are risking being incarcerated for tax evasion. [/QUOTE]

Taxation is probably the key violation that will impact bitcoin. It gets complicated, though. When bitcoin tanks, there is no capital gain, but rather a capital loss.




> Worse is that it each bitcoin transaction is recorded in a public ledger potentially leading every government directly to your front door.


So, why hasn't it been used that way? Probably because there is "something" recorded in the public ledger, but not identifying information. Others can probably talk more about it. I have no real interest in bitcoin, as it is way too volatile for my tastes. It would be kind of cool to have one as a cultural token, but I have no other interest in it.

----------


## Witis

> That's a different matter. Federal agents have much broader jurisdiction than local police do. A minor country will have a minor impact. China probably can't do anything, so we are really talking about the US or EU (as a block, which also seems unlikely). That could happen, but to what end? A whole lot of bitcoin is used for illegal transactions already, and that hasn't been deterred by the fact that it is illegal.


Don't agree Sharky, as soon as one U.N. country declares bitcoin a criminal endeavour it is highly likely that all the other U.N. countries will follow, particularly if it is a western country. Furthermore having generated such high level and public opposition already I don't imagine it will be very long before that occurs. Then both the federal and local governments and police will move in to clean up the sordid mess.





> Taxation is probably the key violation that will impact bitcoin. It gets complicated, though. When bitcoin tanks, there is no capital gain, but rather a capital loss.


Re capital gains tax I am talking about those having ever profited from the scheme including Satoshi Nakamoto.





> So, why hasn't it been used that way? Probably because there is "something" recorded in the public ledger, but not identifying information. Others can probably talk more about it. I have no real interest in bitcoin, as it is way too volatile for my tastes. It would be kind of cool to have one as a cultural token, but I have no other interest in it.


I am not sure of the complete details myself but I envision that there will be a way for the police to identify the participants in the bitcoin trades if necessary. That sort of thing isn't usually necessary until criminal activities have been revealed and evidenced.

----------


## dday9

My Basic4Html project is going along pretty well. Here is an example of the translator.

This VB.Net code:
[code]Dim t As Title = New Title With {.Value = "Basic4Html"}
Dim noScript As NoScript = New NoScript With {.Value = "You webbrowser does not support scripting."}
Dim h As Head = New Head With {.NoScript = noScript, .Title = t}
Dim d As Basic4Html.Basic4Html.Document = New Basic4Html.Basic4Html.Document With {.Head = h, .Body = New Body}

FastColoredTextBox1.Text = d.ConvertToHtml
[code]

Translates to this HTML code:


```
!DOCTYPE html
<html>
    <head>
        <noscript>You webbrowser does not support scripting.</noscript>
        <title>Basic4Html</title>
    </head>
    <body>
    </body>
</html>
```

----------


## dday9

I forgot a closing [/CODE]:
My Basic4Html project is going along pretty well. Here is an example of the translator.

This VB.Net code:


```
Dim t As Title = New Title With {.Value = "Basic4Html"}
Dim noScript As NoScript = New NoScript With {.Value = "You webbrowser does not support scripting."}
Dim h As Head = New Head With {.NoScript = noScript, .Title = t}
Dim d As Basic4Html.Basic4Html.Document = New Basic4Html.Basic4Html.Document With {.Head = h, .Body = New Body}

FastColoredTextBox1.Text = d.ConvertToHtml
```

Translates to this HTML code:


```
!DOCTYPE html
<html>
    <head>
        <noscript>You webbrowser does not support scripting.</noscript>
        <title>Basic4Html</title>
    </head>
    <body>
    </body>
</html>
```

----------


## dday9

Here is an image of the IDE:
Attachment 115799

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Don't agree Sharky, as soon as one U.N. country declares bitcoin a criminal endeavour it is highly likely that all the other U.N. countries will follow, particularly if it is a western country. Furthermore having generated such high level and public opposition already I don't imagine it will be very long before that occurs. Then both the federal and local governments and police will move in to clean up the sordid mess.


That would be pretty novel, Bambi. You have a currency that is currently used for LOTS of illegal activity, but the governments have been unable to stop the illegal activity. You are also asking that ALL the countries that host servers will simultaneously agree to take down some part of those servers. Has there ever been that level of cooperation before on anything? If that was even possbile, why is clearly illegal stuff like child porn still around?

Government doesn't have a magic wand, and they won't touch this kind of thing.





> Re capital gains tax I am talking about those having ever profited from the scheme including Satoshi Nakamoto.


Nope. The taxes are pretty clear. It's not a question of whether you have ever profited, it's year to year. You can take a gain one year and a loss another year. 





> I am not sure of the complete details myself but I envision that there will be a way for the police to identify the participants in the bitcoin trades if necessary. That sort of thing isn't usually necessary until criminal activities have been revealed and evidenced.


Ever hear of Silk Road? Criminal activities have been revealed and evidenced with bitcoin transactions since its inception. The police didn't just go out and round up everybody who used Silk Road to buy illegal drugs, because they couldn't. So, we already know this doesn't exist. That magic isn't there.

----------


## Witis

> That would be pretty novel, Bambi. You have a currency that is currently used for LOTS of illegal activity, but the governments have been unable to stop the illegal activity.


The problem is the illegal activity not the form of payment used.




> You are also asking that ALL the countries that host servers will simultaneously agree to take down some part of those servers. Has there ever been that level of cooperation before on anything? If that was even possbile, why is clearly illegal stuff like child porn still around?


As soon as the bitcoin operations are declared illegal most of the servers will shut themselves down to avoid any civil and criminal charges, meaning that bitcoin operations will move into the murky underworld never to see the light of day again. Anyone trying to revive a modified version of the bit con will run the risk of being prosecuted.




> Government doesn't have a magic wand, and they won't touch this kind of thing.


Are you suggesting that governments will treat bitcoins like cigarettes?





> Nope. The taxes are pretty clear. It's not a question of whether you have ever profited, it's year to year. You can take a gain one year and a loss another year.


In terms of tax evasion, it is whether you have realised a capital gain in any year, and then avoided paying capital gains tax in that year by failing to disclose the profit.




> Ever hear of Silk Road? Criminal activities have been revealed and evidenced with bitcoin transactions since its inception. The police didn't just go out and round up everybody who used Silk Road to buy illegal drugs, because they couldn't. So, we already know this doesn't exist. That magic isn't there.


 Are you absolutely certain the police will be unable to trace each transaction, and what happens if you are wrong, especially given the public nature of the ledger?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Are you absolutely certain the police will be unable to trace each transaction, and what happens if you are wrong, especially given the public nature of the ledger?


Not my problem. I would guess that the drug dealers are much better informed about the secrecy of the transactions they are making than I am. Since they are making use of bitcoin, I would assume that they feel reasonably secure. Personally, all I know about it comes from reading articles about it.

Currency is all fiction. People can agree that something is currency and it is. There's really nothing more to it than that. If somebody wants to announce that bitcoin is illegal, they can try. People have to agree or their pronouncement will mean nothing. I doubt that government sanction will brind down bitcoin, after all, there are more likely issues. Mt. Gox certainly had a chance of bringing down bitcoin irreversibly, since they cast doubt on whether or not bitcoin could be safely used as a currency. Had another shoe dropped at the time, then bitcoin may well have failed completely. It hasn't though, and that suggests that it is more durable than you might think. Governments can make it hard to transact in bitcoins, but they can't totally prevent it. Server operators world-wide are not going to follow an edict by any one government. In fact, some are always willing to gleefully thumb their noses at one government or another. If China, the US, and the EU (and possibly Russia) all agreed to suppress bitcoin, that would end it. But those countries couldn't agree on whether water is wet, let alone on anything more substantial.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In any case, I guess we'll see. I'll be watching from the sidelines, though, not from the field.

Maybe people will buy up bitcoin, then use it to buy the rights to VB6 from MS, and launch an open source project to revive VB6. I hear that the Yeti is already on board with that project.

----------


## Witis

> Not my problem. I would guess that the drug dealers are much better informed about the secrecy of the transactions they are making than I am. Since they are making use of bitcoin, I would assume that they feel reasonably secure. Personally, all I know about it comes from reading articles about it.


As in most situations the police are likely to target the biggest players first, however, there is always the chance, especially when you are talking about taxation, that even small players will be caught and charged. :L




> Currency is all fiction. People can agree that something is currency and it is. There's really nothing more to it than that.


Don't agree Sharky, the money in my wallet is far from fictional. =D




> If somebody wants to announce that bitcoin is illegal, they can try. People have to agree or their pronouncement will mean nothing.


The reason that it hasn't been stopped yet is because there aren't any victims going into the police station, but it will happen. As in the case with any new con it can take a while before the governments and police spend the time and money to extirpate the germ, and having a steady flow of victims always creates a lot of pressure for that to happen. However, in this case, the warnings are already there from the topmost folk in academia and funds management, meaning the governments now have an opportunity to take action before the germ and number of victims grows too much. Thus bitcoin can now literally fall at any second.  o.O




> I doubt that government sanction will brind down bitcoin, after all, there are more likely issues. Mt. Gox certainly had a chance of bringing down bitcoin irreversibly, since they cast doubt on whether or not bitcoin could be safely used as a currency. Had another shoe dropped at the time, then bitcoin may well have failed completely.


There will always be a lot of temptation for the bitcoin exchanges to say they were hacked so as to 'lose' thousands of bitcoins, and for hackers to hack the exchanges, and that can slow the growth of bitcoin, albeit temporarily. Bitcoin won't fall that way. In my view the con will only truly die once the governments around the world relegate it to a criminal activity.




> It hasn't though, and that suggests that it is more durable than you might think.


True, unless a lot of the exchanges fall over it is unlikely to kill bitcoin.




> Governments can make it hard to transact in bitcoins, but they can't totally prevent it.


If they make running exchanges and trading bitcoins or their equivalents illegal activities it will move any such transactions into the realm of organised crime.




> Server operators world-wide are not going to follow an edict by any one government. In fact, some are always willing to gleefully thumb their noses at one government or another. If China, the US, and the EU (and possibly Russia) all agreed to suppress bitcoin, that would end it. But those countries couldn't agree on whether water is wet, let alone on anything more substantial.


It doesn't matter if the exchanges move to states that tolerate that sort of thing; if A.T.M.s, exchanges, and holding and trading the pseudo currency are deemed illegal where you live then only those wanting to risk doing time will go there.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Witis

> In any case, I guess we'll see. I'll be watching from the sidelines, though, not from the field.


Yeah it's just really sad.  :Cry: 




> Maybe people will buy up bitcoin, then use it to buy the rights to VB6 from MS, and launch an open source project to revive VB6. I hear that the Yeti is already on board with that project.


Not sure about that Sharky, I thought ISIS was investing in bitcoin as one of its sources of funding? http://complex.foreignpolicy.com/pos...persian_gulf_d

----------


## dclamp

I went away for a few days and I came back expecting a lot more than just 2 more pages added to Post Race.

Post Race.


Road House.

----------


## Witis

That's right, what happened to dday9's attack at dawn strategy?

----------


## Witis

I was sure he had one planned.

----------


## Witis

Perhaps he agrees that the post race is no autobahn?

----------


## Witis

Stainless steel might replace gold in the post race. ˚ᵕ˚

----------


## Witis

Mettle. =)

----------


## Witis

Modern cybermen are fabricated out of polished steel rather than silver.

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## dday9

I watched Fire House, Warrant, and Dokken last night up in Coushatta Casino.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> ...
> 
> 
> Don't agree Sharky, the money in my wallet is far from fictional. =D
> 
> 
> ...


It's only worth as much as what someone will give you for it.

And that's the irony of Bitcoin. With respect to trade, anything is only worth as much as someone will give you for it. I suspect that Bitcoin trading for dollars is a rigged system: someone has 'made up' how much it is worth to semi-legitimize it as a currency.

Simply, if we go one step further, you can't buy anything with bitcoins. I know you say you can, but in the grand scheme of things, you can't. Currency only becomes a currency when there is a critical mass in a community. Of course, people believe there is an 'online community' (Bwaahaahhh!)

Having said all that, much like Shaggy, I'm on the sidelines. But I have a good chuckle over it.

----------


## dclamp

> I watched Fire House, Warrant, and Dokken last night up in Coushatta Casino.


Go to Vegas. I just got back. Had a great time. Public intoxication is the best.

----------


## Witis

> It's only worth as much as what someone will give you for it.


Huh? Last time I checked my 10 dollar bills were worth exactly that amount of money, it's not like the value is negotiable unless it is a collectable bill. How much a dollar is worth depends at least on demand and supply. For example if the government were to double the money supply by printing more money, then ceteris paribus, the value of each dollar would drop 50 percent both domestically and internationally (forcing prices for the same goods to double). For instance after World War I Germany was forced to pay war reparations of tens of billions of dollars and so it decided to simply print loads of cash and that resulted in the some of the worst inflation ever recorded. :L




> And that's the irony of Bitcoin. With respect to trade, anything is only worth as much as someone will give you for it. I suspect that Bitcoin trading for dollars is a rigged system: someone has 'made up' how much it is worth to semi-legitimize it as a currency."


The expression it is only worth as much as someone will give you for it usually applies to buying and selling true goods meaning that you might have a highly collectible one of a kind item to sell, but it is completely worthless unless you find the right buyer(s), and the expression hints at the forces of demand and supply underpinning the pricing mechanism. In the case of bitcoins the problem is that they are entirely worthless, there is no limit regarding the supply of equivalent coins, thus they are merely generating false demand by selling the con that they are as rare as gold.

You might be right regarding the value of the bitcoins, to get the scheme underway they may have manipulated the market to get the value of a bitcoin to rise from 1 cent to a dollar over a relatively short period of time, and in so doing generate a lot of investment interest in the virtual coin.




> Simply, if we go one step further, you can't buy anything with bitcoins. I know you say you can, but in the grand scheme of things, you can't. Currency only becomes a currency when there is a critical mass in a community. Of course, people believe there is an 'online community' (Bwaahaahhh!)
> 
> Having said all that, much like Shaggy, I'm on the sidelines. But I have a good chuckle over it.


What, does that mean you don't fancy mining for a few bitcoins of your own?

----------


## dday9

> Go to Vegas. I just got back. Had a great time. Public intoxication is the best.


Shoot we have New Orleans for that. Plus I did go to Vegas last.... November I think it was or maybe it was October.

----------


## dclamp

Never been to New Orleans.... I should go some time.

----------


## dday9

Whenever you do, hit me up and I'll go to. I'll keep you away from the side of bourbon that no straight person should ever see.

----------


## dday9

This is the post race.

----------


## dday9

I'm so glad it is.

----------


## dday9

Because if it wasn't the post race.

----------


## dday9

I would not be posting useless post.

----------


## dday9

There are currently 22 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 21 guests)

----------


## dday9

21 guests must really like a bunch of nothingness.

----------


## mrfyzv

all lol

----------


## dday9

Welcome to the post race!

----------


## henrytrs35

Where you can write anything and everything you want, just because you like it XD

----------


## dday9

It like you because just want you everything and anything write can you where DX

----------


## Niya

> ...You can't just dismiss the flawed design and criminal behaviours of the piscine pests as mere competition as there are plenty of animals that compete over resources and do not commit fratricide...


I can never understand the need for humans to view animal behavior through the lens of morality. This is the pinnacle of arrogance. Morality and ethics are nothing more than abstract creations of the human mind. Reminds me of a time I was watching some YouTube where a guy was throwing chickens into a crocodile pen and filming the crocs killing them. In the comment section, quite a few folks were complaining about how cruel it was. Nature is not cruel. Nature is nature. If you really want to describe it, it would be more accurate to say nature is efficient, not cruel. Cruelty implies some kind of moral understanding and intent to violate its parameters. Nature has no care or understanding of morality hence it cannot be cruel.

----------


## Niya

Hell, if anything, nature is nurturing. It provides all that we need to survive.

----------


## dclamp

HA! You were banned!

----------


## KGComputers

null

----------


## dday9

@KG - That threw a NullReferanceException

----------


## Witis

> I can never understand the need for humans to view animal behavior through the lens of morality. This is the pinnacle of arrogance.


I outlined that it is always critical for humans to assess their own behaviours in order to judge their own morality and that includes making decisions about which animals, if any, they choose to kill and consume. 

For example it is very difficult to justify killing herbivorous animals including sheep, cows, and the cheeseburger you had last week, as they merely consume plants and don't usually kill any other animals unless they are in mortal danger and are forced to defend themselves from a predator.

By contrast I also suggested that some animals have inherent designs and or display behaviours that make them a threat to the universe, including fish and raptors i.e. birds that prey on other birds (rather than every other species of bird which are typically highly likable), and that killing and consuming these animals enables one to save the universe. \(^.^)/

Can you justify killing and eating cows on a regular basis? :L




> Morality and ethics are nothing more than abstract creations of the human mind.


Hmmm you might be onto something there Niya, although I quite like them nonetheless. =)




> Reminds me of a time I was watching some YouTube where a guy was throwing chickens into a crocodile pen and filming the crocs killing them. In the comment section, quite a few folks were complaining about how cruel it was.


Surely you should have been able to understand why. Most folks know that crocodiles are ferocious mindless beasts that eat their own babies and spouces, are derivatives of the dinosaurs, and continue to consume and grow ever larger until the day they die. Chickens by constrast are highly likeable as they are not capable of growing indefinitely, form luvable pair bonds, the roosters look very handsome, and the hens even supply eggs for everyone to eat. I would definitely defend any chicken being attacked by a croc if I could. =D




> Nature is not cruel. Nature is nature.


Some parts of nature are extremely cruel, crocodiles, alligators, monitor lizards, and particularly Komodo dragons are all very cruel species that do not possess any redeeming features and therefore make it onto my dinner plate whenever possible. :-9




> If you really want to describe it, it would be more accurate to say nature is efficient, not cruel.


Sometimes it is efficient, sometimes it is cruel, sometimes it is a combination of the two as in the case of lizards.




> Cruelty implies some kind of moral understanding and intent to violate its parameters. Nature has no care or understanding of morality hence it cannot be cruel.


I disagree, some animals are fundamentally likable and defendable where as others species make me want to shoot them. ︻┻┳══━一,┳━

----------


## Witis

> Hell, if anything, nature is nurturing. It provides all that we need to survive.


Sometimes the products of evolution are definitely likable. =)

----------


## Witis

What about you dday9, can you justify killing and eating cows and chickens on a regular basis?

----------


## dday9

> What about you dday9, can you justify killing and eating cows and chickens on a regular basis?


No need for justification. Think of it like using the bathroom, it's just natural(at least to me).

----------


## dclamp

Road House

----------


## Witis

> No need for justification. Think of it like using the bathroom, it's just natural(at least to me).


°o°! Would you eat other humans if you could? The disabled? Children? What about members of your family? What about "bushmeat"?

----------


## Niya

> HA! You were banned!


Did you miss me ?

----------


## Niya

> I outlined that it is always critical for humans to assess their own behaviours in order to judge their own morality and that includes making decisions about which animals, if any, they choose to kill and consume. 
> 
> For example it is very difficult to justify killing herbivorous animals including sheep, cows, and the cheeseburger you had last week, as they merely consume plants and don't usually kill any other animals unless they are in mortal danger and are forced to defend themselves from a predator.
> 
> By contrast I also suggested that some animals have inherent designs and or display behaviours that make them a threat to the universe, including fish and raptors i.e. birds that prey on other birds (rather than every other species of bird which are typically highly likable), and that killing and consuming these animals enables one to save the universe. \(^.^)/


Very odd way of looking at this. Animals have no capacity for understanding the morality of their behavior so why would you judge them based on moral guidelines ? Does this seem sensible ? Animals are guided by their instincts and all that really matters is that these instincts lead to the continued survival of their kind, even if its instinctive cannibalism. Who are we to even question several million years of evolution.

----------


## Niya

> Can you justify killing and eating cows on a regular basis? :L


They taste good. Justification enough for me.

----------


## Witis

> They taste good. Justification enough for me.


Why do you not view killing clearly innocent animals a crime tantamount to murder? Is it because they are a less intelligent species?

----------


## Witis

> Very odd way of looking at this. Animals have no capacity for understanding the morality of their behavior so why would you judge them based on moral guidelines ?


If you view all creatures as fundamentally innocent then arguably you shouldn't be eating any any of them for breakfast, lunch, or dinner. Go vegan!




> Does this seem sensible ?


I happen to worry about the safety of the universe and don't mind eating threatening species, especially if they taste nice. =)




> Animals are guided by their instincts and all that really matters is that these instincts lead to the continued survival of their kind, even if its instinctive cannibalism. Who are we to even question several million years of evolution.


Another way of looking at it is that over the course of time some animals have evolved into very threatening species, i.e. if they continue to evolve in that particular direction they will literally threaten the safety of the universe. That reason alone is enough for me to justify killing and eating them. I guess you might say that I try to eat animals like the comet that killed the dinosaurs. ☄

----------


## FunkyDexter

Great to have you back Niya.  CC's not the same without you  :Smilie:

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Great to have you back Niya.  CC's not the same without you


"Now with added Niya!"

----------


## Niya

> Why do you not view killing clearly innocent animals a crime tantamount to murder?


Because my stomach doesn't care. The enzymes in my body that break down proteins in meat don't care. The tastebuds on my tongue that tell me when meat tastes good don't care.

----------


## Niya

> If they continue to evolve in that particular direction they will literally threaten the safety of the universe. That reason alone is enough for me to justify killing and eating them.


Oooo Kay  :Confused:

----------


## Niya

> Great to have you back Niya.  CC's not the same without you





> "Now with added Niya!"


MOAR MERMAIDS!!!!xD

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

101001001001

----------


## Witis

10000100000

----------


## Witis

101010000001

----------


## Witis

111101111010

----------


## Witis

10011010111100

----------


## Witis

And they seem to be back racing once again after a relatively short break for most, and time in the sin bin for Niya.

----------


## Witis

1011011101000

----------


## Witis

10010011100011

----------


## Witis

1111010000000

----------


## Witis

And I am not sure if dday9 is even eligible to race now that he is a moderator and doesn't have the 30 second post limit.

----------


## dday9

> And I am not sure if dday9 is even eligible to race now that he is a moderator and doesn't have the 30 second post limit.


Before the update there was no 30 second limit.

----------


## dday9

So it's great to be back to that!

----------


## dday9

I can just post away

----------


## dday9

Without any wait

----------


## dday9

A super duper speed.

----------


## dday9

Orange

----------


## dday9

Blue

----------


## dday9

Green

----------


## dday9

Red.

----------


## Niya

Wow....you mods can win Post Race Ez Pz!!!

----------


## Niya

LIVIA!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

XENA!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## KGComputers

> @KG - That threw a NullReferanceException


NothingReferenceException

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Moar!

----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

The pikatures are a great reminder that you're back!

----------


## dday9

Capitan

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## KGComputers



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## szlamany

> Attachment 115917


Dead link - what's up with that?

----------


## Niya

BLACK WIDOW!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

> The pikatures are a great reminder that you're back!


Its a comeback with a flair!!

----------


## KGComputers



----------


## szlamany

I don't know - blob fish?  If you are trying to compete with Niya I'm thinking only Shaggy will find that one attractive.

----------


## KGComputers

> Dead link - what's up with that?


It's some kind of mistake on adding an image. I didn't uncheck Retrieve remote file and reference locally.




> I don't know - blob fish? If you are trying to compete with Niya I'm thinking only Shaggy will find that one attractive.


Nope, just two posts for  now. Boredom strikes[sigh]. Glad SH find this fish attractive...  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

So a blind man walks into a fish market. He takes in a deep breath and says... _Hello ladies!_

----------


## Witis

> And I am not sure if dday9 is even eligible to race now that he is a moderator and doesn't have the 30 second post limit.





> I can just post away





> Without any wait





> A super duper speed.


Silver, like K9. :L

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## FunkyDexter

I think I know how the fish in 56343 feels.  Some mornings it's barely worth chewing through the straps.

----------


## dday9

Like this morning.

----------


## FunkyDexter

This morning was bleedin 'orrible.  I've had a couple of nights of very little sleep and I currently feel like cack.

All I really want from life is a pillow and a duvet.

----------


## dday9

Don't know what a duvet is, but do y'all have Sippin' Syrup across the pond? It's pretty much straight B vitamins and could put any man to sleep.

----------


## Niya

ANGELS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Don't go breaking my heart

----------


## dday9

I couldn't if I tried

----------


## dday9

Honey if I get restless

----------


## dday9

Baby you're not that kind

----------


## dday9

Don't go breaking my heart.

----------


## dday9

You take the weight off me

----------


## dday9

Honey when you knock on my door

----------


## dday9

I gave you my key

----------


## dday9

Ohh hooo

----------


## dday9

Nobody knows it

----------


## dday9

When I was down

----------


## dday9

I was your clown

----------


## dday9

Nobody knows it.

----------


## dday9

Right from the start

----------


## dday9

I gave you my heart. I gave you my heart

----------


## dclamp

I am hungry for breakfast. I am not used to this "morning" thing.

----------


## FunkyDexter

That sippin' syrup looks decidedly dodgy to me!  Hmm, totally _herbal_ is it?

----------


## dclamp

Hi FunkyD


That should be your rapper name.

----------


## dclamp

test

----------


## dday9

> That sippin' syrup looks decidedly dodgy to me!  Hmm, totally _herbal_ is it?


I don't care what it is, but when I can't sleep I drink half a bottle of that and I'm out.

----------


## dday9

> I am hungry for breakfast. I am not used to this "morning" thing.


Good morning. Good morning! It's great to stay up late.

----------


## dclamp

I watched LOST last night before I went to bed. Didnt get to sleep until like midnight. Then I woke up at 645

----------


## KGComputers

(fbforums.com) 168,538 friends list...

----------


## dday9

> I watched LOST last night before I went to bed. Didnt get to sleep until like midnight. Then I woke up at 645


I hear a lot of good things about lost, but I aint never watched it before.

----------


## dclamp

You should watch it. Its GOOOOOOD!!!! This is my second time watching it.

----------


## dday9

All I know from lost is the last episode, I think. Only because they make fun of it on so many tv shows.

----------


## dday9

Just like the sopranos, I never watched that series but I know that the end just cuts off in mid sent

----------


## dday9

I'm so ready for this work day to be over with.

----------


## szlamany

Just filed a provisional patent for a new database design!

----------


## dclamp

Well check you out! I feel honored to know you!

----------


## dday9

Wow, that's impressive(I think).

----------


## szlamany

I am really excited - two+ years in the making in my off hours (I guess I have no off hours then  :Smilie:  )

Now it's time to get investors and become the document management king of the world!

World domination - has a nice ring to it!

----------


## dclamp

I will invest in your product. $12

----------


## szlamany

I'll keep you in mind if we have cash flow problems!

----------


## dclamp

I am more than willing to go up as high as $15. I have faith in your project.

----------


## Witis

> I am really excited - two+ years in the making in my off hours (I guess I have no off hours then  )
> 
> Now it's time to get investors and become the document management king of the world!
> 
> World domination - has a nice ring to it!


What does world domination taste like szlamany? What's your favourite meal?

----------


## szlamany

I'm about to throw some rib steaks on the grill - those are good.

----------


## dclamp

Thanks for the Invite!

----------


## Witis

> I'm about to throw some rib steaks on the grill


I believe you, and it reminds me of that song:

----------


## Niya

MOAR ANGELS!!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## henrytrs35

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xSNiPx791A

What would you do?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> That should be your rapper name


Actually, it _was_ originally my band name.  I was in a funk/rock band in the late 90s and we each had a daft name we'd use to refer to ourselves on any band literature.  Mine was FunkyDexter.  My real name is Declan but it's almost impossible to make that sound cool - although it does contract to Dec and I probably could have done something with that.

----------


## Witis

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xSNiPx791A


Outstanding Henry, that clown definitely reminds me of somebody.

----------


## Witis

> My real name is Declan but it's almost impossible to make that sound cool - although it does contract to Dec and I probably could have done something with that.


Delcan, you mean like the catholic saint from Munster Ireland?

----------


## FunkyDexter

I wasn't actually aware it was a saints name but yes.  Having had  a quick read it does make sense or a lot of things.  It looks like Declan basically one step behind Patrick as the patron saint. As a name Declan is strongly assosciated with Irish Nationalism which would make sense if he was such an important saint.

Wow.  Witis taught me something new.  I'm vaguely troubled by that.

----------


## Witis

Your parents didn't tell you who they named you after, how cloak and dagger of them. Are you also catholic by any chance?

----------


## szlamany

I also find this rather odd...

I like to know the meaning of other peoples names for kicks.  Words are cool.

I'm a St. Stephen - first martyr.

My last name means "broken" - probably why I favor my Italian heritage side...

----------


## Niya

MOAR ANGELS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## szlamany

> I believe you, and it reminds me of that song:


Because it's Red Bull Records?

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dclamp

> Actually, it _was_ originally my band name.  I was in a funk/rock band in the late 90s and we each had a daft name we'd use to refer to ourselves on any band literature.  Mine was FunkyDexter.  My real name is Declan but it's almost impossible to make that sound cool - although it does contract to Dec and I probably could have done something with that.


Nice to meet you Declan. FunkyDec. Don't be a Dec!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dclamp

Please stop with those stupid pictures

----------


## Niya



----------


## dclamp

*sigh*

----------


## Niya

What ?

----------


## dday9

I think that they are in the spirit of the post race.

----------


## dday9

By the way Niya, you had a space between your What and your question mark.

----------


## dday9

What?

----------


## dday9

Like that.

----------


## dday9

Now if what? was less than 4 characters long then you'd have to add a space.

----------


## dday9

Like no!

----------


## dday9

no  !

----------


## dday9

The one thing I prefer about internet explorer over firefox is that in IE you can use Alt + S to submit a quick reply

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Your bug has moved.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I didn't intend to be here this week, or the next couple, but it didn't work out the way I wanted. I set off on a 1000 mile cross-country bike ride, but yesterday afternoon, six days and a few hundred miles into it, I was faced with the inescapable realization that I didn't believe the bike was going to survive the trip. 

When I'm hiking, it's all on me. There is little that can break, aside from me, and most everything can be managed. I've hiked for months on a broken bone, and many miles on a sprained ankle. There are injuries that are incapacitating, but fewer than one might think. However, when it comes to a bike ride, it isn't up to me. I'm dependent on a mechanical thing. I did what I knew about to prepare the bike for the trip, but there were things I didn't do, largely because I didn't know about them. For example, I didn't realize that a steep mountain road descent, where speed isn't an option (too windy, too rough), will put such heat on the rims that the tubes would melt using caliper brakes. So, I need to switch over to disc brakes, probably with oversized rotors, to handle the heat stress of such a heavily loaded bike on some of the nasty hills I'll encounter. There are a few other changes that will have to be made, as well, but I've lost my window of time, so I'll finish that trip next summer and do something else this summer.

----------


## Witis

> My last name means "broken" - probably why I favor my Italian heritage side...


Ouch.




> Because it's Red Bull Records?


Nah, it's because I am sure they will get very hungry doing all of that sailing, and chances are that rib steaks are one of their favourite meals too.

----------


## Niya

> Please stop with those stupid pictures


90% of my 2000+ posts in this thread are pics and you bring this up now ?

----------


## Niya

> By the way Niya, you had a space between your What and your question mark.


Thanks mom. Can I go outside and play now ?  :Wink:

----------


## Witis

> The one thing I prefer about internet explorer over firefox is that in IE you can use Alt + S to submit a quick reply


Are you saying that internet explorer is better than firefox? I have to ask as I don't actually use firefox.

----------


## Witis

> Your bug has moved.


Does that means his spidey sense is tingling?

----------


## Witis

> I didn't intend to be here this week, or the next couple, but it didn't work out the way I wanted. I set off on a 1000 mile cross-country bike ride, but yesterday afternoon, six days and a few hundred miles into it, I was faced with the inescapable realization that I didn't believe the bike was going to survive the trip.





> For example, I didn't realize that a steep mountain road descent, where speed isn't an option (too windy, too rough), will put such heat on the rims that the tubes would melt using caliper brakes. So, I need to switch over to disc brakes, probably with oversized rotors, to handle the heat stress of such a heavily loaded bike on some of the nasty hills I'll encounter. There are a few other changes that will have to be made, as well, but I've lost my window of time, so I'll finish that trip next summer and do something else this summer


When I first read about your caliper brakes melting the tubes and having to switch to disc brakes with oversized rotors I wondered how much you weigh before realising that you must be carrying all of your camping equipment and food too (some long distance riders have support vehicles to carry their luggage from campsite to campsite each night). What mods are you going to make to your bike for it to handle the extra weight and go the distance, and how many days does it take to ride 1000 miles?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not a small guy to begin with, but the bike was pretty doggone heavy. Generally, my backpack is pretty much ultralight, with a base weight of around 17 pounds (minus food and water). I wasn't carrying all that much food either, though some of it was heavier than I would carry hiking. However, I was carrying a Surface Pro, a battery, and a solar charging system, along with a couple pounds of chargers for different electronics. It all added up. The bike panniers are heavier than my pack, anyways, so even that was heavier. The total weight, including about two quarts of water, was certainly over 300 lbs, though probably not far over.

A supported ride would be sweet, but it would also be cheating. Fortunately, being on roads the whole way (or so I thought, but Google took me down a road that has been closed for at least a decade, based on the vegetation growth...it was an awesome part of the ride), I ended up encountering stores, motels, or some other establishment every other day. That was about to end, though I'd still hit a town of some sort every third or fourth day. 

I was planning on about 45 miles per day, which was sometimes simple, sometimes not. There were a few mountains in the way. I felt pretty good going over them, though those dirt/sand/rock jeep trails could be terribly steep, and I had to rest a fair amount. Unfortunately, due to the heat issue, downhill was possibly slower than the uphill in the steep stretches. As for modding the bike, there may not be all that much to do. The frame seemed to handle the weight without issue. The brakes couldn't hold back the weight, so moving to discs with oversized rotors will help a lot. the other system that took a lot of strain was the chain and gears. I'll take the bike in next week to see if I stretched the chain. If I did, then I'll have to plan on replacing the chain somewhere along the ride. There's a whole lot of force on that chain when hauling that load up a steep hill.

One fun thing that happened was that, on the second morning, my bike computer changed over to Dutch and I couldn't change it back. It said it was showing KM, but the distance was clearly miles. It appeared accurate, despite being a bit confused.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Are you saying that internet explorer is better than firefox? I have to ask as I don't actually use firefox.


Don't ask that. It's like saying that .NET is better than VB6: It just opens up a new religious war.

----------


## Witis

UCI (Union Cycliste Internationale) regulations limit a racing bike to about 15 pounds, so it's no wonder that at 300 pounds your bike was starting to suffer and I can envision that it would have been quite a strain climbing any sort of serious ascent. I have been on a supported ride over a similar distance and I don't imagine I would have liked it as much if you told me I had to ride a 300 pound bike the whole way. I wouldn't call supported rides cheating, we still had to ride the whole distance, and even the La Tour de France is a supported ride, although it probably doesn't have the same degree of difficulty or sense of accomplishment at the end. However, unless you have done lots of training riding a bike that heavy can be extremely income taxing and could even put a lot of folks off cycling ever again. I would likely recommend starting with a supported ride and then progressing to unsupported rides for experts although you still have to watch out for tractors every now and again.

Google took you down a road that had been closed for a decade. That's classic. It also happened to a guy I knew who used google maps to get directions for a flat he was going to rent. It seems they don't always keep the maps perfectly up to date. I remember from my ride that when I was anywhere near civilization it was always enjoyable to stop for some food and soft drink after about 3 or 4 hours riding, and because you are riding for so many hours every day it means that you can eat just about anything you want, except cows and chickens of course.

45 miles (72 km) a day is a decent distance per day, I remember cycling about an average of 62 miles (100 km) per day as it was quite a mountainous and spectacular route. I used to ride my racer about 18 miles/h (30 km/h) over typical terrain so 45 miles would take me about 2-3 hours of riding per day - that speed does not include long uphill sections sometimes lasting several days, although I have no idea how long it would take to cover that distance carrying an extra 285 pounds of kit. I would never ride my racer on a dirt track, are you using a mountain bike? Going up steep hills can literally create a constant stream of sweat dripping off my nose, going downhill is usually fun and refreshing rather than scary unless you need to upgrade to disc brakes to stop your rims from overheating and your tubes from blowing out.

When you add 280 pounds to a racer or a mountain bike as far as I am aware you are moving into uncharted territory, some folks attach panniers to ride to work, but they are just not designed to carry that sort of weight plus a rider or about 500 pounds (226 kg) in total. Anything could break. The frame, the wheels, the cranks, the bottom bracket, the headset, the brakes, the chain, and the gears could all potentially fail or wear out at a massively accelerated rate. Even so bicycles are usually over engineered to cope with heavy riders, unlike the bike that guy who tried to set the world gravel speed record was riding down a volcano in Nicaragua: 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Éric_Barone. 
Perhaps there are specialised touring bikes that you can buy?

And your cycle computer went all International Court of Justice on you, how weird.

----------


## Witis

> Don't ask that. It's like saying that .NET is better than VB6: It just opens up a new religious war.


I just looked it up, turns out it is made by a company called Mozilla, the -zilla suffix ensured that the logo/mascot had to be godzilla:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> UCI (Union Cycliste Internationale) regulations limit a racing bike to about 15 pounds, so it's no wonder that at 300 pounds your bike was starting to suffer and I can envision that it would have been quite a strain climbing any sort of serious ascent. I have been on a supported ride over a similar distance and I don't imagine I would have liked it as much if you told me I had to ride a 300 pound bike the whole way.


Going into it, I would have said the same thing. I was amazed to find that I really couldn't tell the difference between the loaded bike and the unloaded bike. The heavier bike certainly pushed me on downhills. I could tell that because I occasionally would walk down parts of steep hills to let the rims cool, and the weight of the bike was pushing me during those walks, so it was clearly there, but the impact on riding was otherwise FAR less than I would have expected. I didn't noticeably labor more going up climbs, though it makes sense that I must have been working harder.

Of course, keep in mind that when you talk about a racing bike weighing 15 lbs, and comparing it to my 300 lb bike, you have to remember that the 15 lbs doesn't include the rider, whereas 240 of the 300 lbs was me. My backpacking base load is 17 lbs, add in about 4 lbs of water, another 4-10 lbs of food (depending on the day), some 7 lbs of electronics, and the weight of the bike, which was a mountain bike, not an ultralight racing bike, and the total was probably over 300 lbs.
 I wouldn't call supported rides cheating, we still had to ride the whole distance, and even the La Tour de France is a supported ride, although it probably doesn't have the same degree of difficulty or sense of accomplishment at the end. However, unless you have done lots of training riding a bike that heavy can be extremely income taxing and could even put a lot of folks off cycling ever again. I would likely recommend starting with a supported ride and then progressing to unsupported rides for experts although you still have to watch out for tractors every now and again.




> I remember from my ride that when I was anywhere near civilization it was always enjoyable to stop for some food and soft drink after about 3 or 4 hours riding, and because you are riding for so many hours every day it means that you can eat just about anything you want, except cows and chickens of course.


Yeah, I totally love that about those trips. I did run into lots of cows, too. Generally, they were freaked out by me...but then I encountered one that wasn't, and realized it was a bull standing on the side of the road staring me down. It was a bit of a standoff, until all the cows and calves had departed, at which point he began to amble away a little. No fences out there, either.



> 45 miles (72 km) a day is a decent distance per day, I remember cycling about an average of 62 miles (100 km) per day as it was quite a mountainous and spectacular route. I used to ride my racer about 18 miles/h (30 km/h) over typical terrain so 45 miles would take me about 2-3 hours of riding per day


Pavement riding is vastly faster than mountain jeep tracks. My commute to the office is about 54 miles/day (27 each way), and I average about 15 mph on that, which includes plenty of lights and other stops. I was hoping to average 10 mph on the mountain roads, but found that it was closer to 6 mph due to various things. It's all gravel, and on those roads, making steep climbs is no big deal. There were plenty of grades you won't find on most paved routes. Some of it was so rough that it was pretty much ATV and motorcycle only. Some terrible soft sand stretches, too.

----------


## dclamp

Shaggy, I want to hear more about your ride. Can you post in a new thread?

----------


## Witis

> Of course, keep in mind that when you talk about a racing bike weighing 15 lbs, and comparing it to my 300 lb bike, you have to remember that the 15 lbs doesn't include the rider, whereas 240 of the 300 lbs was me.


Ah that's different, so your kit only weighs 40 pound (18kg), that's not that much extra to carry, I mean it would cause some extra stress getting up the steep hills but it wouldn't completely kill the enjoyment of the ride. As that is only a small amount relative to you body weight I can sort of see where your cheating comment is coming from. Although my idea of cheating goes a bit more like that:






> I did run into lots of cows, too. Generally, they were freaked out by me...but then I encountered one that wasn't, and realized it was a bull standing on the side of the road staring me down. It was a bit of a standoff, until all the cows and calves had departed, at which point he began to amble away a little. No fences out there, either.


You have to be careful around bulls, sometimes they can sense your intentions regarding their species, and I bet it wouldn't tickle if he charged at you.




> Pavement riding is vastly faster than mountain jeep tracks. My commute to the office is about 54 miles/day (27 each way), and I average about 15 mph on that, which includes plenty of lights and other stops. I was hoping to average 10 mph on the mountain roads, but found that it was closer to 6 mph due to various things. It's all gravel, and on those roads, making steep climbs is no big deal. There were plenty of grades you won't find on most paved routes. Some of it was so rough that it was pretty much ATV and motorcycle only. Some terrible soft sand stretches, too.


Riding in deep gravel and up steep inclines with a heavy bike sounds about as much fun as trying to run in the sand with a heavy backpack on, but with the right tires and pressure, and gear choice it probably isn't.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The wildcard in the weight is the bike itself. Being a mountain bike, it will be heavier than a touring bike. I just don't know how MUCH heavier. I probably ought to weight the WHOLE kit (bike included). I think that around 40 lbs of weight on the bike is probably about right, but there are factors that could mean that it would be quite a bit heavier. Not more than 60 at the top end, and possibly even lower than 40. The bike itself can't be less than 20, and is probably a fair amount heavier than that. I really didn't want to know. 

What mattered was how the handling was, and the handling was remarkably easy. Of course, when you look at the physics of the thing, the weight is not carried by me at all. When the bike is not moving, I am carrying 0 extra pounds due to the weight of the bike. When I am pedaling, I am moving the bike forwards, and that will be impacted by the weight in the amount of energy needed to move the bike, and in any wind resistance issues (those panniers act as a significant sail). Stopping was slower, since the energy dissipated is partially based on the weight, and hill climbing must have been slower, too, but it wasn't noticeable.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Shaggy, I want to hear more about your ride. Can you post in a new thread?


What's to say? I was only out for six days. I crossed two significant mountains and did at least one other significant climb. I guess the big ride will have to be put off until next year. August and early September is too busy and too much on fire for me to seriously want to attempt the ride in those times. It will take me a couple weeks to swap bikes for one with beefier brakes, which is pretty important unless I want to go REALLY slowly down hills.

Theoretically, I might have been able to keep my brakes cool had I kept my speed down around 3-5 mph with lots of stab braking. I didn't try that. The energy dissipated is the weight times the square of the speed, so I might have been able to keep the rims tolerably cool if I never let the speed get up. I'm not sure if that would even be possible, though, as I would reach 10mph in seconds on those hills. To keep the speed down, I'd have to be braking nearly constantly, which might heat the rims pretty badly anyways.

----------


## dday9

I've been riding a bike too. Unfortunately mine is stationary and without any pretty views.

----------


## Witis

> The wildcard in the weight is the bike itself. Being a mountain bike, it will be heavier than a touring bike. I just don't know how MUCH heavier. I probably ought to weight the WHOLE kit (bike included). I think that around 40 lbs of weight on the bike is probably about right, but there are factors that could mean that it would be quite a bit heavier. Not more than 60 at the top end, and possibly even lower than 40. The bike itself can't be less than 20, and is probably a fair amount heavier than that. I really didn't want to know.


But what sort of mountain bike is it, if you are riding that far to the office everyday it is probably a named brand bike and made out of aluminium and designed to take some serious impacts especially if it is designed for mountain bike racing, those guys really are crazy. Although I would have thought that your bike would have light weight disc brakes if it was a racing model.




> What mattered was how the handling was, and the handling was remarkably easy. Of course, when you look at the physics of the thing, the weight is not carried by me at all. When the bike is not moving, I am carrying 0 extra pounds due to the weight of the bike. When I am pedaling, I am moving the bike forwards, and that will be impacted by the weight in the amount of energy needed to move the bike, and in any wind resistance issues (those panniers act as a significant sail). Stopping was slower, since the energy dissipated is partially based on the weight, and hill climbing must have been slower, too, but it wasn't noticeable.


Yeah I guess that if you are carrying more weight you want the load spread evenly over the whole bike so that you don't lose control and get death wobbles if you have picked up a lot of speed, and so that you don't fall off when cornering due to centre of gravity effects.

----------


## Witis

> I've been riding a bike too. Unfortunately mine is stationary and without any pretty views.


I would have thought you'd be riding an interactive virtual tour model, currently a Louisiana State University favourite: http://www.bupipedream.com/news/26296/bike-story/

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> But what sort of mountain bike is it, if you are riding that far to the office everyday it is probably a named brand bike and made out of aluminium and designed to take some serious impacts especially if it is designed for mountain bike racing, those guys really are crazy. Although I would have thought that your bike would have light weight disc brakes if it was a racing model.


Oops, I was a bit misleading. The bike I use for commuting is not the mountain bike I used on the ride. The commuter bike is actually a good touring bike from the late 70s/early 80s, which means nothing modern about it. It's a steel-frame bike that had drop bars, suicide shift levers on the drop tube, and U brakes (if I remember right). I replaced the handle bars with horizontal bars with a slight rise to them for a more upright posture (the drop bar wrap was decayed pretty badly, and I didn't like the brakes being down there), moved the shift levers to thumb levers at the grips, and switched out the brakes as I moved the wheels over from 27" to 700 (because finding 27" rims is getting pretty difficult). 






> Yeah I guess that if you are carrying more weight you want the load spread evenly over the whole bike so that you don't lose control and get death wobbles if you have picked up a lot of speed, and so that you don't fall off when cornering due to centre of gravity effects.


Lots of tail weight seemed to work really well. I had essentially NO extra weight on the front forks (only rear bags). Aside from that, the basic rule is to keep the weight as low as possible to improve cornering. The handling was all I could ask for on trail or road, even under full load.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have a treadmill that can be programmed to different gradients. I can make up a 20 minute (or maybe 40 minute) program. I thought it would be pretty cool to make a video to play on the computer monitor I have rigged on the treadmill such that I would be watching a route as I hiked it. Unfortunately, the treadmill doesn't allow for continuously variable gradients. Every gradient has to be held for a minimum of one minute before changing grades. That would mean that I'd have to choose a route that had no short climbs (and I can't go to negative gradients).

----------


## Witis

> Oops, I was a bit misleading. The bike I use for commuting is not the mountain bike I used on the ride. The commuter bike is actually a good touring bike from the late 70s/early 80s, which means nothing modern about it. It's a steel-frame bike that had drop bars, suicide shift levers on the drop tube, and U brakes (if I remember right). I replaced the handle bars with horizontal bars with a slight rise to them for a more upright posture (the drop bar wrap was decayed pretty badly, and I didn't like the brakes being down there), moved the shift levers to thumb levers at the grips, and switched out the brakes as I moved the wheels over from 27" to 700 (because finding 27" rims is getting pretty difficult).


Is that what you started with:

The new handle bars likely make it look like a tourer/mountain bike hybrid. Did you change the pedals to clipless pedals and have you added those handle bars that sit like an inverted U on top of your normal bars to allow you to make a more streamlined position for the speedier sections of your ride?




> Lots of tail weight seemed to work really well. I had essentially NO extra weight on the front forks (only rear bags). Aside from that, the basic rule is to keep the weight as low as possible to improve cornering. The handling was all I could ask for on trail or road, even under full load.


Ah yes so you added a rack and touring panniers to your mountain bike to carry your kit - a tried and tested way to get the job done - and it reads like really heavy panniers don't adversely effect the handling too much either. Did you buy a racing mountain bike or a standard mountain bike, a modern racing mountain bike should be plenty tough enough for your touring needs, I am not so sure about standard or older models.

----------


## dday9

I am almost finished with my Basic4Html project. I'm on the last two sections of this element list. I did *NOT* realize how many attributes the <input> tag has.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've never used clips of any sort. They make me nervous, though everybody says that I shouldn't worry about it.

That bike does fit the description pretty well as far as the handlebars and shift lever location. Those look like the same brakes and brake levers, too, so that's a pretty good match. I didn't go for the bars you mention. I've seen them, but there isn't any real point in them on my commute. They might offer my an extra mph, or so, but that's not so much in the long run.

The mountain bike is pretty much a standard bike. The frame is aluminum, rather than anything more exotic, and pretty rugged. The seat post was inadequate, and I'll have to replace it, but otherwise it was pretty standard. Adding the rack was a bit difficult, though the attachment points were present for the most part. The attachment at the front of the rack was at an awkward angle. I didn't have any trouble with the rack once I had attached it.

----------


## Witis

> I have a treadmill that can be programmed to different gradients. I can make up a 20 minute (or maybe 40 minute) program. I thought it would be pretty cool to make a video to play on the computer monitor I have rigged on the treadmill such that I would be watching a route as I hiked it. Unfortunately, the treadmill doesn't allow for continuously variable gradients. Every gradient has to be held for a minimum of one minute before changing grades. That would mean that I'd have to choose a route that had no short climbs (and I can't go to negative gradients).


Sounds like quite a good treadmill for at home use, and it sure beats getting wet in the rain, there's nothing worse than cold and wet feet and legs. I guess you use the monitor to watch television shows instead of the hiking routes you mentioned. I just use an old pair of shoes if the weather looks a bit iffy and then go out walking. It means that I get rained on from time to time, sometimes even when using an umbrella as the wind can pick up enough to soak me. That's when I need a treadmill.

----------


## Witis

> That bike does fit the description pretty well as far as the handlebars and shift lever location. Those look like the same brakes and brake levers, too, so that's a pretty good match. I didn't go for the bars you mention. I've seen them, but there isn't any real point in them on my commute. They might offer my an extra mph, or so, but that's not so much in the long run.


You might want to try some, I have heard a lot of riders comment that once they put them on they never take them off again. I guess the position really can reduce the drag enough to make it easier to ride faster. Do you have a pic of what your bike looks like after all of your upgrades? It may look vaguely similar to that:





> The mountain bike is pretty much a standard bike. The frame is aluminum, rather than anything more exotic, and pretty rugged. The seat post was inadequate, and I'll have to replace it, but otherwise it was pretty standard. Adding the rack was a bit difficult, though the attachment points were present for the most part. The attachment at the front of the rack was at an awkward angle. I didn't have any trouble with the rack once I had attached it.


I see, I have no idea how strong a standard mountain bike is once you add lots of extra weight and start riding up and down steep inclines and declines over thousands of miles. You seem to be trying to upgrade a standard bike to a race edition, so you might want to ask at a bike store just to double check if they think that your bike can cope with the weight or if you need to upgrade to a stronger/race model with disc brakes.

----------


## Witis

For a second there I am sure we were all forced to race in a game of dday9's Tron Lightcycles -> http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...on-Lightcycles

----------


## Witis

Spooky.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Sounds like quite a good treadmill for at home use, and it sure beats getting wet in the rain, there's nothing worse than cold and wet feet and legs.


My legs don't get cold, and I don't really mind wet feet. It happens. Much of my hiking was on the US east coast, where rain is common. Now that I am in the desert, rain is not so common.




> I guess you use the monitor to watch television shows instead of the hiking routes you mentioned.


I do watch movies on there, but not TV. It's a computer monitor with a computer on a table beside the treadmill, so I can do a variety of things with it, but watching movies is the most common. I also hook the work laptop up to it and work on the treadmill at times. That's what I got it for, actually, I just find that there are things that can be done on a treadmill and things that cannot.

----------


## Niya

> Some of these breast are abnormally large. And I like that.


You bad boy!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You might want to try some, I have heard a lot of riders comment that once they put them on they never take them off again. I guess the position really can reduce the drag enough to make it easier to ride faster. Do you have a pic of what your bike looks like after all of your upgrades?


Nope, no pics. Those bars might help, but I'm not sure I can fit them anymore. There's so much stuff attached to the handlebars already that I'd have some difficulty finding room. I also don't want to look too into it. I prefer a more relaxed look. Besides, if I went to the trouble of reconfiguring the bike for a more upright stance, why would I want to add something that accomodates a MUCH less upright stance? 





> I see, I have no idea how strong a standard mountain bike is once you add lots of extra weight and start riding up and down steep inclines and declines over thousands of miles. You seem to be trying to upgrade a standard bike to a race edition, so you might want to ask at a bike store just to double check if they think that your bike can cope with the weight or if you need to upgrade to a stronger/race model with disc brakes.


I already am upgrading to a model with disc brakes. In general, my feeling is that race models are based on decreasing weight not increasing load-carrying ability. They may be tougher, too, since they can be used for some crazy speeds over very rough terrain, but they should be trying to balance weight against toughness, whereas I'm only interested in toughness. I'm also not all that interested in shelling out big $$$ for a bike that will only be used a few times for this purpose. After this ride, I don't expect to be doing lots more. Too much hiking to get done. 

Another point is that the place where I could stand for a more rugged bike would be in the shifting and the chain. Chains don't come in different degrees of durability, as far as I can tell. They're all made of the same stuff and in pretty much the same way (which is why the tools to work with them are all the same). Further, gears are gears, so that only leaves the shifters. There are some improvements that could be made to better deal with the dust (sealed springs and moving parts), but the cost of such components might be prohibitive.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't know who that is, but her IX keeps shifting shoulders.

----------


## Inferrd

A troglodyte

----------


## Witis

> My legs don't get cold, and I don't really mind wet feet. It happens.


Really? I read it but I don't believe it. :Þ




> Much of my hiking was on the US east coast, where rain is common. Now that I am in the desert, rain is not so common.


My theory is that your legs don't get cold and you don't mind wet feet 'cause you now live in the desert. One really cold, wet, and windy walk for at least a couple of hours where you are soaked to the bone should get you longing for a hot shower, warm clothes, and central heating.





> I do watch movies on there, but not TV. It's a computer monitor with a computer on a table beside the treadmill, so I can do a variety of things with it, but watching movies is the most common. I also hook the work laptop up to it and work on the treadmill at times. That's what I got it for, actually, I just find that there are things that can be done on a treadmill and things that cannot.


Watching movies would be kinda fun, especially when there is no scenery and no one to interact with and you decide to go for a 2+ hour hike.  How do you work when you are on the treadmill, I can't imagine it would be too much fun.

----------


## Witis

> Nope, no pics. Those bars might help, but I'm not sure I can fit them anymore. There's so much stuff attached to the handlebars already that I'd have some difficulty finding room. I also don't want to look too into it. I prefer a more relaxed look. Besides, if I went to the trouble of reconfiguring the bike for a more upright stance, why would I want to add something that accomodates a MUCH less upright stance?


I thought it was about comfort. The drop bars are ok but they can be very uncomfortable on long rides so you have to sit upright with your hands on top of the bars for most of the time, the new inverted U shape is streamlined and comfortable which is why riders can use that position for the complete length of a time trial. But you never know unless you try them for yourself as everyone is different especially when you are talking about backs and comfort.




> I already am upgrading to a model with disc brakes.


I thought you were going to fit disc brakes to a standard model rather than upgrading to a tougher model?




> In general, my feeling is that race models are based on decreasing weight not increasing load-carrying ability. They may be tougher, too, since they can be used for some crazy speeds over very rough terrain, but they should be trying to balance weight against toughness, whereas I'm only interested in toughness. I'm also not all that interested in shelling out big $$$ for a bike that will only be used a few times for this purpose. After this ride, I don't expect to be doing lots more. Too much hiking to get done.


You may be right about the standard frame being strong enough for you, but remember most folks just ride their mountain bikes on the road so there isn't much incentive to over engineer them very much as anyone serious about mountain biking is usually going to have to buy a serious model knowing the extra stress that is put on the bike and they have shock absorbers and disc brakes unlike the standard model. I don't imagine that the race models would be weaker than the standard models even though they are lighter in the same way that F1 cars can withstand a crash at high speeds unlike regular cars. Hiking is definitely a safer option although you don't get the chance to see as much scenery.




> Another point is that the place where I could stand for a more rugged bike would be in the shifting and the chain. Chains don't come in different degrees of durability, as far as I can tell. They're all made of the same stuff and in pretty much the same way (which is why the tools to work with them are all the same). Further, gears are gears, so that only leaves the shifters. There are some improvements that could be made to better deal with the dust (sealed springs and moving parts), but the cost of such components might be prohibitive.


 I am fairly sure that the more that you spend on a mountain bike the more durable the entire bike including the sprokets and chain, for example in cheaper models you can hear the wear in the noise the chain and gears make after only a couple of years of infrequent use unlike racing kit which sounds good even after 5 years of  heavy daily use when properly maintained. Ask at a store they might be able to tell you the different metals and compounds used for each part of the bike including the chain, sprokets, wires, and gears. Obviously you don't want to buy a world mountain bike championship bike for $6000+, but you might find that spending $1000-2000 gets you the kit you need for your 1000 mile all terrain trips.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Really? I read it but I don't believe it. :Þ


It's true. In fact, it's something I've relied on since I was fairly young. I generally don't have to wear much on my legs on the coldest of days. On the other hand, my arms DO get cold, so I almost never wear vests. That means that when it is -30, I was wearing a couple shirts, but nothing but a pair of jeans for pants, and was fine...until my moustache froze to my beard and I couldn't open my mouth anymore.




> My theory is that your legs don't get cold and you don't mind wet feet 'cause you now live in the desert. One really cold, wet, and windy walk for at least a couple of hours where you are soaked to the bone should get you longing for a hot shower, warm clothes, and central heating.


Only on the top half. I used to go for walks for hours in the winter in New Hampshire without my legs getting cold. I hike in the rain wearing only shorts. If I start to get cold, I put on a jacket, but never pants. I don't even carry pants hiking, except for a pair of rain pants that are necessary for bug protection some mornings and evenings.



Watching movies would be kinda fun, especially when there is no scenery and no one to interact with and you decide to go for a 2+ hour hike.  How do you work when you are on the treadmill, I can't imagine it would be too much fun.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I thought you were going to fit disc brakes to a standard model rather than upgrading to a tougher model?


I did consider that, and I may have said that at one point, but there was always another option, which is the one I am going to try out. My father has a very similar bike to the one I have, except that it has disc brakes. I'm going to swap bikes with him, so it may be the same as just putting disc brakes on the bike I have, except that there will be less expense and effort.




> You may be right about the standard frame being strong enough for you, but remember most folks just ride their mountain bikes on the road so there isn't much incentive to over engineer them very much as anyone serious about mountain biking is usually going to have to buy a serious model knowing the extra stress that is put on the bike and they have shock absorbers and disc brakes unlike the standard model.


That may be the case, but these frames seem pretty tough. Both bikes are hard tails, but have front shocks. I prefer the hard tail for climbing, as no energy is spent on compressing the rear shocks. Of course, rigging a rack on a full-suspension bike is virtually impossible because of the traveling distance of the rear shock. The rack would also have the same traveling range.




> Obviously you don't want to buy a world mountain bike championship bike for $6000+, but you might find that spending $1000-2000 gets you the kit you need for your 1000 mile all terrain trips.


Spending $0 works for me, too. I'll try that out, first, probably in September.

----------


## Witis

> It's true. In fact, it's something I've relied on since I was fairly young. I generally don't have to wear much on my legs on the coldest of days. On the other hand, my arms DO get cold, so I almost never wear vests. That means that when it is -30, I was wearing a couple shirts, but nothing but a pair of jeans for pants, and was fine...until my moustache froze to my beard and I couldn't open my mouth anymore.


Heh, at that temperature you might even be able to splash a bit of hot water from your herbal tea and see it freeze in mid air.




> Only on the top half. I used to go for walks for hours in the winter in New Hampshire without my legs getting cold. I hike in the rain wearing only shorts. If I start to get cold, I put on a jacket, but never pants. I don't even carry pants hiking, except for a pair of rain pants that are necessary for bug protection some mornings and evenings.


I guess it is possible - I have seen a documentary about a guy who could withstand sub freezing temperature, e.g. spending extending periods in freezing water, and he even ran a marathon in the snow in open sandals (for grip otherwise he would have done it bare footed), shorts, and a tshirt. It seemed legit, although there is always the possibility that it was CGIed.

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis

> I did consider that, and I may have said that at one point, but there was always another option, which is the one I am going to try out. My father has a very similar bike to the one I have, except that it has disc brakes. I'm going to swap bikes with him, so it may be the same as just putting disc brakes on the bike I have, except that there will be less expense and effort.


Fair enough and an easy way to save $1000+.




> That may be the case, but these frames seem pretty tough. Both bikes are hard tails, but have front shocks. I prefer the hard tail for climbing, as no energy is spent on compressing the rear shocks. Of course, rigging a rack on a full-suspension bike is virtually impossible because of the traveling distance of the rear shock. The rack would also have the same traveling range.


 In that case the frame might be ok, how much did you spend on it?




> Spending $0 works for me, too. I'll try that out, first, probably in September.


I can't argue with that.

----------


## Witis

> Some of these breast are abnormally large. And I like that.


DD does it for dday9.

----------


## Witis

10010011110

----------


## Witis

10010001000

----------


## Witis

10001001000010

----------


## Witis

101000101110

----------


## Witis

10010010100111

----------


## Witis

10010111001000

----------


## Witis

1001110111011

----------


## Witis

110110010111

----------


## Witis

110011101100

----------


## Witis

1111011010110

----------


## Witis

1010111101

----------


## Witis

10000111000

----------


## Witis

1001101110010

----------


## Witis

11000001100

----------


## Witis

10000100101011

----------


## Witis

110101100011

----------


## Witis

1011100011111

----------


## Witis

1010010011100

----------


## Witis

11000110011

----------


## Witis

10000100000110

----------


## Witis

1110101011100

----------


## Witis

10010101110001

----------


## Witis

10001000110100

----------


## Witis

10010100100100

----------


## Witis

1110001100011

----------


## Witis

1011110111000

----------


## Witis

111000100010

----------


## Witis

110111

----------


## Witis

10111000011

----------


## Witis

101100101111

----------


## Witis

10001101000101

----------


## Witis

101010101001

----------


## Witis

1010010101100

----------


## Witis

1011000001100

----------


## Witis

1001011000100

----------


## dday9

Back to binary talk I see.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> In that case the frame might be ok, how much did you spend on it?


$0. My sister bought it for my father kind of on a whim as a birthday present. As for the bike I am swapping, which has (I think) the same frame, I forget what I paid, but it was under $500, while the bike my sister bought was more than that. There may well have been various discounts and other things that reduced the price. In fact, there almost certainly were, as I bought it at a place where I can always get 20-30% discounts if I wait long enough.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I could do with out the binary drivel.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, I'm not claiming the kind of cold resistance in those videos. I did go swimming in water as cold as the first video, but for a good cause: I lost the third of five fishing lures I had for an eight day trip when a trout bit the lure off the line, then dropped it. I could see it in about six feet of water a ways off shore, so I went in after it. I spent some time trying to fish it from the bottom with the rod tip, but when that failed, I dove for it a couple times. In the end, I wasn't able to retrieve it, as I couldn't stay under water for more than a few seconds. The diaphragm begins spasming as soon as you submerge in 32 degree water, so holding your breath becomes exceedingly difficult. On the second or third dive, I managed to cover the lure with sediment, and wasn't able to find it after that. 

After the relatively short time spent in the water (5-10 minutes), and a couple dives, I was fairly hypothermic, and had to return to bed to warm up.

----------


## dday9

> I could see it in about six feet of water a ways off shore, so I went in after it.


You can see water that deep? I can't see past a few inches of water.

----------


## boops boops

> 1001011000100


[part 1]
bor

----------


## boops boops

> 1001011000100


[part 2] 
ing

----------


## dday9

[Part 2]
gin

----------


## dday9

[Part 1]
Rob

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You can see water that deep? I can't see past a few inches of water.


The water clarity in mountain lakes is quite impressive. The water clarity in Louisiana bayous is impressive, too, though in a different way. Gators would be a lot less effective in mountain lakes.

----------


## dday9

I've only seen clear water like that once. It was so weird to actually see where the fish are.

----------


## dday9

Going to GIF's I see.

----------


## dday9

Almost hypnotizing.

----------


## Niya

> Going to GIF's I see.


There's GIFs too but they're rare.

----------


## dday9

56701 - La Vie En Rose

----------


## Witis

> Back to binary talk I see.


Yep, you can't keep the binary down.

----------


## Witis

> $0. My sister bought it for my father kind of on a whim as a birthday present. As for the bike I am swapping, which has (I think) the same frame, I forget what I paid, but it was under $500, while the bike my sister bought was more than that. There may well have been various discounts and other things that reduced the price. In fact, there almost certainly were, as I bought it at a place where I can always get 20-30% discounts if I wait long enough.


Hmmm, that price range is for standard mountain bikes rather than racing models, and that means that there may be some lingering doubt about your mountain bike's ability to cope with the 1000 mile all terrain trips you take. Even so, grabbing your Dad's bike whenever you need it might be the cheapest solution.

----------


## Witis

> I could do with out the binary drivel.


Well you are the only programmer I know who is overtly anti-binary and put off by the sight of 1s and 0s.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dclamp

1010111000o102

----------


## dclamp

> Well you are the only programmer I know who is overtly anti-binary and put off by the sight of 1s and 0s.


1's and 0's are quite phallic.

----------


## Witis

> By the way, I'm not claiming the kind of cold resistance in those videos. I did go swimming in water as cold as the first video, but for a good cause: I lost the third of five fishing lures I had for an eight day trip when a trout bit the lure off the line, then dropped it. I could see it in about six feet of water a ways off shore, so I went in after it. I spent some time trying to fish it from the bottom with the rod tip, but when that failed, I dove for it a couple times. In the end, I wasn't able to retrieve it, as I couldn't stay under water for more than a few seconds. The diaphragm begins spasming as soon as you submerge in 32 degree water, so holding your breath becomes exceedingly difficult. On the second or third dive, I managed to cover the lure with sediment, and wasn't able to find it after that. 
> 
> After the relatively short time spent in the water (5-10 minutes), and a couple dives, I was fairly hypothermic, and had to return to bed to warm up.


Hence you see my point about Wim Hof's abilities potentially being CGIed. That or he has combined a genetic advantage and then trained himself over many years to be able to withstand the freezing temperatures like he does. His Wiki page makes his world records seem legit: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wim_Hof. It is suggested that Hof "seems to be able to raise his cortisol levels and lower the amount of cytokines (flammatory bodies) just by using his meditation techniques." They would have to be quite progressive meditation techniques to create that sort of response.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Almost hypnotizing.


It would be more hypnotizing if they jiggled.

----------


## Witis

> [part 1]
> bor


Not quite, [Part 1] bin

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

56728 is the Babba Yaga, though she is usually depicted as an old woman.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Hence you see my point about Wim Hof's abilities potentially being CGIed. That or he has combined a genetic advantage and then trained himself over many years to be able to withstand the freezing temperatures like he does. His Wiki page makes his world records seem legit: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wim_Hof. It is suggested that Hof "seems to be able to raise his cortisol levels and lower the amount of cytokines (flammatory bodies) just by using his meditation techniques." They would have to be quite progressive meditation techniques to create that sort of response.


Yeah, but he's not unique. There is that woman who did the swim in the Antartctic just for grins. She has been studied a bit more, and it turns out there is a small segment of the population that handles heat loss differently from the bulk of people. It may just be genetic.

----------


## Witis

> 1010111000o102


precisely.

----------


## Witis

> 1's and 0's are quite phallic.


Ah, there is a coder in the house. =)

----------


## Witis

> It would be more hypnotizing if they jiggled.


For that you'd need animated gifs not just gifs.

----------


## Witis

> Yeah, but he's not unique. There is that woman who did the swim in the Antartctic just for grins. She has been studied a bit more, and it turns out there is a small segment of the population that handles heat loss differently from the bulk of people. It may just be genetic.


Do you mean Lynne Cox? If true my guess is some sort genetic advantage rather than just training or meditation techniques.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yup, that's who I was talking about. I believe that in her case it some physiological advantage has been identified, which is most likely genetic.

----------


## Witis

"Another of her accomplishments was swimming more than a mile (1.6 km) in the waters of Antarctica. Cox was in the water for 25 minutes, swimming 1.22 miles (1.96 km).[10] Her book about the experience, Swimming to Antarctica, was published in 2004."

"The asteroid 37588 Lynnecox was named in her honor" - wiki

----------


## dday9

What idiot would swim in the waters of Antarctica?

----------


## Witis

So far at least Wim Hof and Lynne Cox:

----------


## dday9

I've finished my Basic4Html library. Now I need to finish the IDE and website and it will be all set.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, that's better.

----------


## szlamany

> It would be more hypnotizing if they jiggled.


Put your phone on vibrate and call yourself?

----------


## homer13j

> 56728 is the Babba Yaga, though she is usually depicted as an old woman.


Is that anything like Gilda Radner's SNL character Baba Wawa?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Only vaguely.

----------


## dday9

Wakka off of FFX.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nice hair.

----------


## dday9

> Nice hair.


Down there?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not going there.

----------


## Witis

heh heh =)

----------


## Witis

Besides I can't see any substantial reference to FFX, another FF perhaps, but not X.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have no idea where this thread just went, or why. 


I think I'm just not up to the pop culture.

----------


## dclamp

Are you still watching Bonanza on tv?

----------


## dday9

> I have no idea where this thread just went, or why. 
> 
> 
> I think I'm just not up to the pop culture.


Final Fantasy X came out in 2001 and was one of my favorite RPG games.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What's a TV?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, we went from the Babba Yaga to FFX with just a few strange steps inbetween.

----------


## homer13j

> What's a TV?


A man who likes to dress like a woman.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh. I guess I know a lot more people who are into that than I realized.

----------


## Witis

> Final Fantasy X came out in 2001 and was one of my favorite RPG games.


I think dday9 must have had a cold he used so many tissues, did you get it from Lulu?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Niya juggled his jiggles too much. His cup, apparently, runneth over.

----------


## Witis

> So, we went from the Babba Yaga to FFX with just a few strange steps inbetween.


"In Slavic folklore, Baba Yaga is a supernatural being (or one of a trio of sisters of the same name) who appears as a deformed and/or ferocious-looking woman."

"In some tales a trio of Baba Yagas appear as sisters, all sharing the same name. For example, in a version of "The Maiden Tsar" collected in the 19th century by Alexander Afanasyev [a Russian Slavist writing approximately 600 Russian folktales and fairytales], Ivan, a handsome merchant’s son, makes his way to the home of one of three Baba Yagas:

He [Ivan] journeyed onwards, straight ahead [...] and finally came to a little hut; it stood in the open field, turning on chicken legs. He entered and found Baba Yaga the Bony-legged. "Fie, fie," she said, "the Russian smell was never heard of nor caught sight of here, but it has come by itself. Are you here of your own free will or by compulsion, my good youth?" "Largely of my own free will, and twice as much by compulsion! Do you know, Baba Yaga, where lies the thrice tenth kingdom?" "No, I do not," she said, and told him to go to her second sister; she might know.[7]
Ivan walks for some time before encountering a small hut identical to the first. This Baba Yaga makes the same comments and asks the same question as the first, and Ivan asks the same question. This second Baba Yaga does not know either and directs him to the third, but says that if she gets angry with him "and wants to devour you, take three horns from her and ask her permission to blow them; blow the first one softly, the second one louder, and third still louder." Ivan thanks her and continues on his journey.[8]

After walking for some time, Ivan eventually finds the chicken-legged hut of the youngest of the three sisters turning in an open field. This third and youngest of the Baba Yagas makes the same comment about "the Russian smell" before running to whet her teeth and consume Ivan. Ivan begs her to give him three horns and she does so. The first he blows softly, the second louder, and the third louder yet. This causes birds of all sorts to arrive and swarm the hut. One of the birds is the firebird, which tells him to hop on its back or Baba Yaga will eat him. He does so and the Baba Yaga rushes him and grabs the firebird by its tail. The firebird leaves with Ivan, leaving Baba Yaga behind with a fist full of firebird feathers."
Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baba_Yaga

----------


## Witis

> Niya juggled his jiggles too much. His cup, apparently, runneth over.


Is that the source? http://www.catholic.org/prayers/prayer.php?p=2612

----------


## Niya

MARVEL!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Post Race! Post Race! Party time! Excellent!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> "In Slavic folklore, Baba Yaga is a supernatural being (or one of a trio of sisters of the same name) who appears as a deformed and/or ferocious-looking woman."
> 
> "In some tales a trio of Baba Yagas appear as sisters, all sharing the same name. For example, in a version of "The Maiden Tsar" collected in the 19th century by Alexander Afanasyev [a Russian Slavist writing approximately 600 Russian folktales and fairytales], Ivan, a handsome merchants son, makes his way to the home of one of three Baba Yagas:
> 
> He [Ivan] journeyed onwards, straight ahead [...] and finally came to a little hut; it stood in the open field, turning on chicken legs. He entered and found Baba Yaga the Bony-legged. "Fie, fie," she said, "the Russian smell was never heard of nor caught sight of here, but it has come by itself. Are you here of your own free will or by compulsion, my good youth?" "Largely of my own free will, and twice as much by compulsion! Do you know, Baba Yaga, where lies the thrice tenth kingdom?" "No, I do not," she said, and told him to go to her second sister; she might know.[7]
> Ivan walks for some time before encountering a small hut identical to the first. This Baba Yaga makes the same comments and asks the same question as the first, and Ivan asks the same question. This second Baba Yaga does not know either and directs him to the third, but says that if she gets angry with him "and wants to devour you, take three horns from her and ask her permission to blow them; blow the first one softly, the second one louder, and third still louder." Ivan thanks her and continues on his journey.[8]
> 
> After walking for some time, Ivan eventually finds the chicken-legged hut of the youngest of the three sisters turning in an open field. This third and youngest of the Baba Yagas makes the same comment about "the Russian smell" before running to whet her teeth and consume Ivan. Ivan begs her to give him three horns and she does so. The first he blows softly, the second louder, and the third louder yet. This causes birds of all sorts to arrive and swarm the hut. One of the birds is the firebird, which tells him to hop on its back or Baba Yaga will eat him. He does so and the Baba Yaga rushes him and grabs the firebird by its tail. The firebird leaves with Ivan, leaving Baba Yaga behind with a fist full of firebird feathers."
> Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baba_Yaga


I knew you'd come through with that, but I had already seen it. 

I actually remember some of the stories of Baba Yaga from my childhood.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Is that the source? http://www.catholic.org/prayers/prayer.php?p=2612


No, Brad Jones is the source.

----------


## Niya

> No, Brad Jones is the source.


Apparently the depiction of attractive women in art is somehow offensive. Not his fault as he has to enforce the rules according to public taste as dictated by the culture of America. Maybe they won't find the depiction of strapping men in tight outfits so offensive which is perplexing to me but it is what it is. America is the weirdest place on Earth.

----------


## dclamp

Looks like its time for me to unsubscribe. 

dday9: POST RACE

----------


## dday9

Somebody said something about the art you were posting?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Maybe they won't find the depiction of strapping men in tight outfits


By that, do you mean strapping along the lines of "strapping it down"? Those guys are just as improbable as the women, though in the opposite direction. It's all kind of weird.

----------


## Niya

> Somebody said something about the art you were posting?


Brad and Steve. Something about the "objectification of women" whatever that means. I got the sense that women or any depiction of women in art makes people uncomfortable. I don't really get it but I do know that America's culture has puritan roots which views sex and anything that has the potential to arouse sexual desire as inherently evil. Its no surprise that some of that thinking has survived to this day. That's my thinking anyway. Outside of that context of puritan thinking, I cannot see anything wrong with the depiction of a scantily clad woman holding a spear but Brad decided it was unacceptable. So that's that I guess.

----------


## Niya

> By that, do you mean strapping along the lines of "strapping it down"? Those guys are just as improbable as the women, though in the opposite direction. It's all kind of weird.


Well.....its art....of course it gonna be weird  :Wink:

----------


## Niya

SESSHOMARU!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> but I do know that America's culture has puritan roots which views sex and anything that has the potential to arouse sexual desire as inherently evil.


The US has an interesting variation on this theme, but it's universal to one extent or another. So many cultures have the repression of either women or sexualtiy, or both, as a core part of their values. What's really interesting about the US is both the fact that we are highly sexualized while being highly nutty about sexuality, and at the same time we are so utterly permissive about violence.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Something about the "objectification of women" whatever that means.


Oh come on, you know what it means :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Now don't get me wrong, I like a pair bouncing boobies as much as the next man but comic book and fantasy art has always had a tendency to, shall we say, exaggerate somewhat.  To be fair, it exaggerates it's male form as much as it's female form but the bits of the male form it tends to exaggerate aren't as explicitly sexual as the bits of the female form it chooses to.  I'm sure you'll be able to find exceptions in both directions but, lets be honest, they will be exceptions.

Of course, it all speaks to a wider debate about whether sexuality is something we should celebrate or feel uncomfortable about but until I see someone release a comic book where all the female protagonists are fully clad and have average, if athletic, physiques while all the male protagonists wear nothing but tight leather shorts and sport massive man-packets _and have that comic sell in large numbers_ I'll struggle to accept that there isn't a certain amount of hypocrisy in your argument.


I'll avoid making any puns because that would be udderly inappropriate...   Damnit!

----------


## Niya

> The US has an interesting variation on this theme, but it's universal to one extent or another. So many cultures have the repression of either women or sexualtiy, or both, as a core part of their values. What's really interesting about the US is both the fact that we are highly sexualized while being highly nutty about sexuality, and at the same time we are so utterly permissive about violence.


Well its like I said, America is one of the weirdest places on Earth. So many contradicting cultural norms.

----------


## Niya

> Oh come on, you know what it means.


Yes I know how its defined but what does it really mean. I know the meanings of the words but all together what does it mean to "objectify a woman". This makes absolutely no sense to me.

Understand that where I'm from you will never hear people talk about this. While people may have heard the term, they wouldn't understand it any more than I do. This is some strange nuance of American culture. What is it and why is it so offensive ?

----------


## szlamany

Objectify means to see as an object - that could not be any more clear.  The SUBJECT - the person that is real - is lost to an OBJECTIVE view.

----------


## Niya

> Objectify means to see as an object - that could not be any more clear.  The SUBJECT - the person that is real - is lost to an OBJECTIVE view.


But a person is an object. Like a ball or a glass of water, a person has a mass, a height, a weight, texture, a colour etc. Is there some deeper meaning I'm failing to grasp here ?

----------


## Niya

You guys may think I'm joking or trolling here but I honestly do not comprehend this concept. I can understand if we were talking about slavery in which a person is considered a commodity without any rights attributed to a sentient being but how this applies to provocative imagery is beyond my me.

----------


## Niya

If women were being forced into providing such visual stimulation, it would certainly make more sense but the feminine form has been a subject of fine art since forever. I can imagine some women even being honored to be featured in someone's art piece. Even today, a lot of magazines feature such displays of feminine beauty on their covers. Is there something sinister about this that I'm failing to see ?

----------


## szlamany

There is a depersonalization occurring - the OBJECT gets big better "woman" "facets" then the original SUBJECT ever had.  The SUBJECT is lost - the artist has OBJECTIFIED the SUBJECT.

If you can take a photograph and portray something about the subject then you have a real work of art.

----------


## Niya

> ...but until I see someone release a comic book where all the female protagonists are fully clad and have average, if athletic, physiques while all the male protagonists wear nothing but tight leather shorts and sport massive man-packets _and have that comic sell in large numbers_


This is another nuance of American culture that I don't get. How can most the population of the most advanced nation on Earth misunderstand so completely the basic nature of human sexuality.

Men above all are attracted to female looks. A woman with nice perky breasts, a small waist and wider hips is generally attractive to a man. This is what drives the lust of men. A fine looking female body and face. Nothing more. It is not the same with a woman. While a woman can appreciate a finely sculpted male, it is confidence and a winning attitude that is attractive to women, far more so than a man's looks.

An extremely good looking man will attract female attention no doubt but if she discovers that he is meek, lacks self-confidence and is socially inept, he will not be able to inspire even the tiniest bit of attraction or lust. An ugly guy with a larger than life attitude and bold disposition would win out every time. In contrast, an extremely attractive women could have a laundry list of personality problems but there will be no shortage of men trying to bed her. Obviously, if the men in question were considering long term companionship, they would take more into account than just her looks but looks is primary for men. Personality is primary for women.

Now apply this to what you said and it should be obvious the why the female protagonists of the comics are scantily clad. This is what men respond to. Now take a character that's popular with women like Wolverine, in particular, his portrayal by Hugh Jackman in the movies. It doesn't matter what he has on. He could be fully clothed from head to toe or fully naked, women would still love him. Why ? The attitude. Women respond more to attitude than to looks. A bold, no-nonsense, take the bull by the horns attitude is what attracts women. Good looks is only a small bonus.

----------


## Niya

> There is a depersonalization occurring - the OBJECT gets big better "woman" "facets" then the original SUBJECT ever had.  The SUBJECT is lost - the artist has OBJECTIFIED the SUBJECT.
> 
> If you can take a photograph and portray something about the subject then you have a real work of art.


Then by that definition the entire movie industry is based on objectification. They change things about real people all the time. Ever seen a picture of Megan Fox without all the Hollywood wizardry of the make-up departments ? She's not that good looking. They took the real thing and made it better. The subject in this case is lost too. If you really want to get ridiculous, we can say that Hugh Jackman doesn't have metal claws embedded in his arms. Billy Boyd(Lord of the Rings) is not really a midget. Hollywood has been objectifying real people for years so my question is, if objectification is as you've just defined it, why hasn't the movie industry been banned yet ?

----------


## szlamany

Well - they are actors.  These people create a "personality" from nothing - at least the good ones do.  They are not trying to be real.

That is the purpose of a movie - to suspend reality.  If that is a goal then enhancing objects to make an actor be more of that "perfect" fit of the role is acceptable - encouraged to a point (otherwise you become too "camp").

----------


## Niya

> These people create a "personality" from nothing


And here we arrive at the point. Why is this good for movies but bad for my images ? A lot of the images I posted were created by artists from nothing but their imaginations, hence it doesn't objectify anyone because it was created essentially from nothing. There's no one to objectify.




> They are not trying to be real.


Neither are the artists behind my images hence just as a movie maker can enhance a man by giving him metal claws or make an actress appear more attractive than she really is, so can the artist enhance certain qualities of the women they create in their art. Its the same thing. It speaks to creativity more so than anything else. 

Do you see why I'm having trouble understanding this ? I'm seeing contradictions here.

----------


## Niya

Anyways, thanks for trying to explain it to me but I don't think I'll ever grasp this concept or why its offensive some of the time. It is what it is I guess.

----------


## szlamany

Simply because women believe themselves to be objectified naturally first - at the get go.  Although this is easily explained as "the inner workings of caveman male and female interaction" it's become POLITICALLY CORRECT to reject it.

I personally do not agree - my wife and I celebrate the organic part of our relationship.

Some people just take things too far.

----------


## dday9

> I personally do not agree - my wife and I celebrate the organic part of our relationship.


Me and my wife too. We like things like tomatoes, green beans, etc.

----------


## szlamany

You see - I didn't want to go their.  Now I'm picturing things I just shouldn't - TMI...

----------


## Niya

> Simply because women believe themselves to be objectified naturally first - at the get go.  Although this is easily explained as "the inner workings of caveman male and female interaction" it's become POLITICALLY CORRECT to reject it.
> 
> I personally do not agree - my wife and I celebrate the organic part of our relationship.
> 
> Some people just take things too far.


lol this flew straight over my head. What post are you responding to here ? And could you elaborate on what this is:-"the inner workings of caveman male and female interaction"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> A lot of the images I posted were created by artists from nothing but their imaginations,


THAT was abundantly clear.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I do think it's cultural, and that the term "objectification" is largely a cover. We have long held the position that the value of a woman is her physical attributes. Naturally, this is offensive to lots of women, and so it has become more correct to say otherwise. In fact, nobody is free of this, and it works to the benefit of some and detriment of others. For example, it has been shown that even babies will spend more time looking at a face judged to be beautiful by society (mostly symmetry, as far as I can tell). Children judged to be attractive get more attention from their own parents, as well as from teachers. It's hard to say that doesn't have an impact on how people grow up.

Then, once we mature a bit (physically), there are other traits. The incidence of CEOs taller than 6 feet is FAR higher than the incidence of 6 foot tall men in society as a whole. Tall men are treated differently (better) than shorter men, and this translates into better average job advancement. Considering all the studies about this, it's kind of hard to doubt that physical attributes don't impact the whole life of a person. However, offences against a group that has historically suffered repression or discrimination are generally treated more harshly than offences against a not so disenfranchized group (average height men). 

So, you get what you got. Perhaps it's an overreaction to slights of the past by society in general, perhaps not, but it is what it is. People are more likely to be offended by overtly sexual/physical portrayals of women than of men for a variety of reasons. I don't see it as a perversion, but an overcompensation for past infractions of society and current infractions by some segments of society. You just get to play by the rules in place.

----------


## szlamany

> lol this flew straight over my head. What post are you responding to here ? And could you elaborate on what this is:-"the inner workings of caveman male and female interaction"


Kind of to both of the posts you had just prior to my post.

And elaborate - maybe later - in for dinner...

----------


## dday9

> And elaborate - maybe later - in for dinner...


%97 of dinners lead to sex and %77 of statistics are made up.

----------


## szlamany

Square root of 69...

----------


## szlamany

_Eight_ something...

----------


## dday9

Look at you all hip you old man!

JK!  :big yellow:

----------


## dday9

Or JFK  :EEK!:

----------


## szlamany

I was born months before he was shot...

----------


## Witis

> I knew you'd come through with that, but I had already seen it. 
> 
> I actually remember some of the stories of Baba Yaga from my childhood.


Really, which one(s) do you remember the most?

----------


## Witis

> Apparently the depiction of attractive women in art is somehow offensive. Not his fault as he has to enforce the rules according to public taste as dictated by the culture of America. Maybe they won't find the depiction of strapping men in tight outfits so offensive which is perplexing to me but it is what it is. America is the weirdest place on Earth.


You are still in the post race Niya.

----------


## Witis

> Well.....its art....of course it gonna be weird


Ok, now I have no idea what you are going to post next.

----------


## Witis

> The US has an interesting variation on this theme, but it's universal to one extent or another. So many cultures have the repression of either women or sexualtiy, or both, as a core part of their values. What's really interesting about the US is both the fact that we are highly sexualized while being highly nutty about sexuality, and at the same time we are so utterly permissive about violence.


What do you mean when you said that the U.S. is "highly sexualized while being highly nutty about sexuality"?

----------


## Niya

> You are still in the post race Niya.


Yep....just no more women. Don't worry, there's plenty of other kinds of pics. Males, landscapes, machines etc...

----------


## Witis

> This is another nuance of American culture that I don't get. How can most the population of the most advanced nation on Earth misunderstand so completely the basic nature of human sexuality.


Correction, one of the most.




> Men above all are attracted to female looks. A woman with nice perky breasts, a small waist and wider hips is generally attractive to a man. This is what drives the lust of men. A fine looking female body and face. Nothing more.


Although I like most of the outline you have drawn I have to add that it only applies to some men. Not all men are attracted to the same looks, some men lust after DD hooters, others absolutely love fatties - the bigger the better - it really just depends.




> It is not the same with a woman. While a woman can appreciate a finely sculpted male, it is confidence and a winning attitude that is attractive to women, far more so than a man's looks.
> 
> An extremely good looking man will attract female attention no doubt but if she discovers that he is meek, lacks self-confidence and is socially inept, he will not be able to inspire even the tiniest bit of attraction or lust. An ugly guy with a larger than life attitude and bold disposition would win out every time. In contrast, an extremely attractive women could have a laundry list of personality problems but there will be no shortage of men trying to bed her. Obviously, if the men in question were considering long term companionship, they would take more into account than just her looks but looks is primary for men. Personality is primary for women.





> Women respond more to attitude than to looks. A bold, no-nonsense, take the bull by the horns attitude is what attracts women. Good looks is only a small bonus.


You are focusing on the classic beauty and the beast scenario and that reminds me of the peanutty elephant seals.
That is a male elephant seal:


and that is a female elephant seal:


A colony of elephant seals has only a breeding male, a beachmaster, for every 50-100 females. Bachelors come in from the deep and challenge the beachmasters in an attempt to gain access to the females:



By the way I find women with ugly attitudes extremely repulsive regardless of how cute they look.

----------


## Niya

> Although I like most of the outline you have drawn I have to add that it only applies to some men. Not all men are attracted to the same looks, some men lust after DD hooters, others absolutely love fatties - the bigger the better - it really just depends.


But it is looks nonetheless. A specific look might be more attractive to one male and not another but it is looks first and foremost. It doesn't matter what kind of person she is, what her accomplishments are or what her abilities are if she is not attractive in his eyes, i.e. she doesn't look good to him, he's *never* going to be interested.

----------


## Niya

> By the way I find women with ugly attitudes extremely repulsive regardless of how cute they look.


This is why I added the caveat about long term companionship. If a man is looking for a friends with benefits type thing or a one night fling, he will overlook all manner ugliness in her personality provided she is attractive enough. In contrast, a woman can overlook a man's unattractiveness in looks if he is charismatic enough. No amount of charisma can make an unattractive looking woman attractive to a man as it can for a man looking to attract a woman. This is the basic difference between a man and a woman in the mating game.

----------


## Witis

> Yep....just no more women. Don't worry, there's plenty of other kinds of pics. Males, landscapes, machines etc...


It's the post race!

----------


## Witis

> But it is looks nonetheless. A specific look might be more attractive to one male and not another but it is looks first and foremost. It doesn't matter what kind of person she is, what her accomplishments are or what her abilities are if she is not attractive in his eyes, i.e. she doesn't look good to him, he's *never* going to be interested.


Are you sure? Some women are nice, some are just plain horrible. I maintain that it is a combination of looks and content that is ultimately attractive or repulsive to any particular man. As we get to see how women look before we get to know them looks are the first point of focus, and a physical match can last a few weeks or months, but for a relationship to last any longer it also necessitates an intellectual and emotional match. I envision that over time men will be willing to accept less than their perfect looking match to get their perfect intellectual and emotional match.

----------


## Witis

> This is why I added the caveat about long term companionship. If a man is looking for a friends with benefits type thing or a one night fling, he will overlook all manner ugliness in her personality provided she is attractive enough.


For one night perhaps, but not much longer, at least if he is astute. Although I know a fellow who is really into nasty women.




> In contrast, a woman can overlook a man's unattractiveness in looks if he is charismatic enough.


Also perhaps, but I think you are talking about a two way street.




> No amount of charisma can make an unattractive looking woman attractive to a man as it can for a man looking to attract a woman. This is the basic difference between a man and a woman in the mating game.


I am not convinced Niya, I am not sure if the relationships you are talking about will actually last. If a couple is not matched physically, intellectually, and emotionally then I doubt it will last very long.

----------


## Witis

> I do think it's cultural, and that the term "objectification" is largely a cover. We have long held the position that the value of a woman is her physical attributes.


What physical attributes do you value in a woman Sharky?




> Then, once we mature a bit (physically), there are other traits. The incidence of CEOs taller than 6 feet is FAR higher than the incidence of 6 foot tall men in society as a whole. Tall men are treated differently (better) than shorter men, and this translates into better average job advancement. Considering all the studies about this, it's kind of hard to doubt that physical attributes don't impact the whole life of a person. However, offences against a group that has historically suffered repression or discrimination are generally treated more harshly than offences against a not so disenfranchized group (average height men).


Focusing on the biggest, tallest, and most overbearing man is a very primitive approach that many species of animal adhere to like the elephant seals I just mentioned. Further, I would view any companies actively discriminating against high calibre little men as quite dim, almost certainly unfriendly, and unlikely to progess further than achieving some sort of limited boyish success. Who wants to work for that type of company when you can work for a friendly and enlightened company that actually cares for its staff instead? 1337

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Really, which one(s) do you remember the most?


We had some story book that featured her assisting some young girl as something of a mentor. I don't remember anything about the story other than that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Focusing on the biggest, tallest, and most overbearing man is a very primitive approach that many species of animal adhere to like the elephant seals I just mentioned. Further, I would view any companies actively discriminating against high calibre little men as quite dim, almost certainly unfriendly, and unlikely to progess further than achieving some sort of limited boyish success. Who wants to work for that type of company when you can work for a friendly and enlightened company that actually cares for its staff instead? 1337


I doubt any company does that (outside of some professional sports leagues) directly. The fact that the average height of CEOs is FAR above the average height of the population at large doesn't mean that the company is actively discriminating against average or shorter people. It's not a random process that produces such a lopsided result, though. That doesn't mean its conscious, but it is happening.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> But it is looks nonetheless. A specific look might be more attractive to one male and not another but it is looks first and foremost. It doesn't matter what kind of person she is, what her accomplishments are or what her abilities are if she is not attractive in his eyes, i.e. she doesn't look good to him, he's *never* going to be interested.


In general, I agree with you.....and then I go to Wal-Mart.....

----------


## Witis

> I doubt any company does that (outside of some professional sports leagues) directly. The fact that the average height of CEOs is FAR above the average height of the population at large doesn't mean that the company is actively discriminating against average or shorter people. It's not a random process that produces such a lopsided result, though. That doesn't mean its conscious, but it is happening.


You said that "Tall men are treated differently (better) than shorter men, and this translates into better average job advancement" and that means you are saying that there is a lot of active discrimination against short men particularly in many companies where they preferentially promote taller men based only on their size and a larger than life attitude. I actually agree with you, I have met and witnessed many folks and companies who treat short men as inferior and designed only to serve their gigantic masters. I also found them to be very dim, if they were machines they would be dumb terminals, and also morally questionable, typically being consciously involved in some type of criminal activities. Even so short prime ministers and presidents are often elected to run the countries of the world, meaning there are also large segments of society that either do not see being little as a disadvantage or view it as preferable.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You said that "Tall men are treated differently (better) than shorter men, and this translates into better average job advancement" and that means you are saying that there is a lot of active discrimination against short men particularly in many companies where they preferentially promote taller men based only on their size and a larger than life attitude. I actually agree with you, I have met and witnessed many folks and companies who treat short men as inferior and designed only to serve their gigantic masters. I also found them to be very dim, if they were machines they would be dumb terminals, and also morally questionable, typically being consciously involved in some type of criminal activities. Even so short prime ministers and presidents are often elected to run the countries of the world, meaning there are also large segments of society that either do not see being little as a disadvantage or view it as preferable.


It's an average. That doesn't mean that EVERY CEO is tall, just that they are taller than the average for the society. There are short prime ministers and presidents, but is the average prime minister or president at the average height for their society? Once again, Google provides:

The average height of the presidents is 5' 11". The average height for men in US society is just under 5'8", but that is just for current society, We have gotten taller as our diet and health improved, so one might expect that the average for US presidents was even further abover the average for society in the 1776-1900 range. Here's an article that shows the heights and more:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heights..._United_States

Note that since the age of television, the shortest presidents were Truman, then Carter, and they are neither is in the bottom quarter of height. Note that the article goes on to say that the taller candidate doesn't always win, but they won about two thirds of the time, and that also shows that the average height of candidates is higher than the average for society. In fact, of the main contenders for the presidency, there are only a few that were shorter than the modern average male height in this society. The vast majority are above average in height.

----------


## Witis

> It's an average. That doesn't mean that EVERY CEO is tall, just that they are taller than the average for the society. There are short prime ministers and presidents, but is the average prime minister or president at the average height for their society? Once again, Google provides:
> 
> The average height of the presidents is 5' 11". The average height for men in US society is just under 5'8"


You have your average heights a bit off there Sharky, Wiki says that it is 176.3 cm (5 ft 9 1⁄2 in) for All American males 20+, and 178.9 cm (5 ft 10 1⁄2 in) for White Americans 20–39 (source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Templa...ound_the_world). Although I am not convinced that Wiki bases its numbers on census data. 

Also that articles outlines that "The overall average height of U.S. presidents is roughly 5’9″, which is also the average height of American males.": 

http://www.themodestman.com/the-shor...-s-presidents/

To double check I calculated that the 43 presidents listed had a total collective height of 7536cm or an average of 175cm (5 ft 9 inches). I can't double check the average height data for the rest of society but I have to assume it is approximately correct, meaning that the average height of the presidents in the U.S. roughly parallels the average height in the rest of society.

The article I cited also indicates that:
'You’ve probably heard the “statistic” about the role of height in presidential elections. It goes something like this:

“Since the advent of the televised debate, the taller of two major-party presidential candidates usually wins the election.” '

'When you look at the actual statistics, it turns out that the taller candidate has [only] won 53% of all U.S. elections.' meaning that height is a very unreliable or meaningless predictor of presidential success.

I also noticed that in many cases when the taller man won there was only 0.5 to 1 inch difference essentially making any conclusions regarding height meaningless.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well Bambi, you looked at different web sites than I did. I suppose I should have linked to whatever census information site I got those numbers from, but I didn't, and don't feel like going looking for it again. It's all crap anyways. Height hasn't stayed the same over time. As populations eat better, their average height increases. In grad school I stayed in a dorm built in the 1800's. The doorway to my room was shorter than I am by a few inches. That was good enough for most people, at the time, and I suppose it is still good enough for most people, but you don't find doorways that short anymore (it was 6 to 6-2" and not exactly level due to some settling of the foundation over the century). 

So, comparing the average height of people today to the average height of presidents over the last couple centuries is kind of innacurate. A better measure would be to compare the average heigh of each president to the average height of the male population at the time, but I wasn't able to find that information.

By the way, here's the site I used for the average height of the presidents:

http://www.presidenstory.com/stat_tal.php

You can check those stats, as well, but it still doesn't matter if you compare them to the modern average height of US men. The 10 shortest presidents were all from the 1800s and earlier. The jump in height may have been since 1910, or later.

----------


## dday9

I missed the chance for a foque joke.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh really? You're into foque humor?

----------


## Witis

> Height hasn't stayed the same over time. As populations eat better, their average height increases.


Without having the data in front of me I can only suggest that the average heights in various countries of the world have increased and decreased overtime for a variety of reasons, and that stunted growth due to malnutrition is only one of those factors that only impacts the average height when a large proportion of the country are effected.

As height and weight varies over time the next issue is trying to determine the optimal average height and weight. 
Getting too small, like the Vatican City, may result in a strange mouse like outcome due to insufficient capacity


while trying to grow ever larger like a fish, gator, or snake generates a desire and motive to take over the universe.

Thus the West may be in danger of growing too large, shifting towards a focus on the largest continent, and turning silver. Some have even begun to call the U.S. Chimerica.




> So, comparing the average height of people today to the average height of presidents over the last couple centuries is kind of innacurate. A better measure would be to compare the average heigh of each president to the average height of the male population at the time, but I wasn't able to find that information.


Without any further data I was only able to conclude that the average height of the U.S. presidents roughly matches (or is slightly less) than the average height of U.S. males.




> By the way, here's the site I used for the average height of the presidents:
> 
> http://www.presidenstory.com/stat_tal.php
> 
> You can check those stats, as well, but it still doesn't matter if you compare them to the modern average height of US men. The 10 shortest presidents were all from the 1800s and earlier. The jump in height may have been since 1910, or later.


That site doesn't provide the data to check the calculations, and if the Wiki page re the presidential heights is correct then those numbers are clearly incorrect and ostensibly designed to generate a false myth regarding presidential height. The true average height of all U.S. presidents is slightly less than 5'9.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Without any further data I was only able to conclude that the average height of the U.S. presidents roughly matches (or is slightly less) than the average height of U.S. males.


Or slightly less? So, two sources disagree with you, and you have concluded that presidents are shorter than the US? 




> That site doesn't provide the data to check the calculations, and if the Wiki page re the presidential heights is correct then those numbers are clearly incorrect and ostensibly designed to generate a false myth regarding presidential height. The true average height of all U.S. presidents is slightly less than 5'9.


In other words, you have decided which of the data points is right and which is wrong and are comparing that to the current US average male height, right?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, your source in 56835 is incorrect. The average height of the presidents isn't 'about 5' 9"', according to both of the sites I linked to, both of which shows the heights of the presidents, the average height is 5' 11" over all time, which at over 179cm is taller than the average US male in your own figures. 

I don't know where you got the figures you said you checked, but you calculated the values wrong.

----------


## Witis

> Without any further data I was only able to conclude that the average height of the U.S. presidents roughly matches (or is slightly less) than the average height of U.S. males.





> Or slightly less? So, two sources disagree with you, and you have concluded that presidents are shorter than the US?


So far you have only provided one source Sharky that says the average height of U.S. presidents is 180cm (5'11):

http://www.presidenstory.com/stat_tal.php

However as I already outlined, that article does not provide the source data for the average height calculation meaning the reader has to simply believe and trust that the writer is correct and is not artificially inflating the figure. I have already manually calculated the average height of all the U.S. presidents provided by Wiki here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Height..._United_States

I originally calculated that the 43 presidents listed had a total collective height of 7536cm or an average of 175cm. 
However, I just redid the calculations, to double check my own work, and found that I didn't include one of the presidents to get that number. 
So my revised numbers are 7729 cms for the 43 presidents which is an average of 179.74 cms or 5 feet and 10.76 inches.

I found the average height of men in the U.S. here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Templa...ound_the_world

The average male height for all Americans 20+ is 176.3 cm (5 ft 9 1⁄2 in)
White Americans males 20–39 have an average height of 178.9 cm (5 ft 10 1⁄2 in)

Which means that the average height of the U.S. presidents is about the average height of white males in the U.S. 




> By the way, your source in 56835 is incorrect. The average height of the presidents isn't 'about 5' 9"', according to both of the sites I linked to, both of which shows the heights of the presidents, the average height is 5' 11" over all time, which at over 179cm is taller than the average US male in your own figures. 
> 
> I don't know where you got the figures you said you checked, but you calculated the values wrong.


Hmmm in this case you are right, after double checking my numbers I did locate an error.

----------


## Witis

However, what is the optimal average height and weight?

According to Wiki the average human weighs 62kg, 
but in the U.S. the average male weighs 88.3 kg (194.7 lb) and the average female weighs 74.7 kg (164.7 lb). 
Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_weight

By comparison:
"The adult cheetah weighs from 21 to 72 kg (46 to 159 lb)" - Wiki
Wild male gorillas weigh 135 to 180 kg - Wiki
"The size of adult lions varies across their range with those from the southern African populations in Rhodesia, Kalahari and Kruger Park averaging around 189.6 kg (418 lb) and 126.9 kg (280 lb) in males and females respectively compared to 174.9 kg (386 lb) and 119.5 kg (263 lb) of male and female lions from East Africa." - Wiki
"Most adult female grizzlies weigh 130–200 kg (290–440 lb), while adult males weigh on average 180–360 kg (400–790 lb)." - Wiki
"Adult male spotted hyenas in the Serengeti weigh 40.5—55.0 kg (89—121 lb), while females weigh 44.5—63.9 kg (98—141 lb). Spotted hyenas in Zambia tend to be heavier, with males weighing on average 67.6 kg (149 lb), and females 69.2 kg (153 lb)." - Wiki

----------


## Niya

COURAGE WOLF!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> So far you have only provided one source Sharky that says the average height of U.S. presidents is 180cm (5'11):
> 
> http://www.presidenstory.com/stat_tal.php
> 
> However as I already outlined, that article does not provide the source data for the average height calculation meaning the reader has to simply believe and trust that the writer is correct and is not artificially inflating the figure. I have already manually calculated the average height of all the U.S. presidents provided by Wiki here:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Height..._United_States
> 
> I originally calculated that the 43 presidents listed had a total collective height of 7536cm or an average of 175cm. 
> ...


Actually, Bambi, I made almost the same error you did, initially. The president you left out was Lincoln, probably due to a copy/paste quirk from the web page. What I did differently was divide by 42 rather than 43, so my calculation came out to a fraction of an inch lower than the true value. Having corrected my mistake, I came up with the same result that you did.

The difference in the average height of men 20+ vs 20-39 is telling for a couple reasons. The more interesting is that we begin to shrink sometime in our 30s. All the presidents have been old enough to have seen some shrinkage. I wonder whether the reported heights were their maximum, the height when elected, or something else?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> However, what is the optimal average height and weight?


Whatever it is, Taft wasn't it.

----------


## homer13j

> shrinkage


I was in the pool!

----------


## FunkyDexter

> You guys may think I'm joking or trolling here


Not at all.  You're engaging in a debate on an interesting topic and are putting forward your arguments pretty well.  My prior post was really just calling you out on the feigned wide eyed innocence of comments like 'the "objectification of women" whatever that means'.  I don't think there can be much debate that the sort of comic book art you were posting objectifies women, it clearly does.  The interesting question is whether that's acceptable and where the lines get drawn (no pun intended).

Objectification of both men and women has gone on throughout history.  You've only got to look some of the carvings archaeologists have dug up to see that.  It's hard to argue that Michael Angelo's David isn't an objectification of the male form.  We've been doing it since we first painted on cave walls.  Sometimes we call it art, sometimes we call it pornography and deciding which is which can be pretty damn difficult at times.

Personally I didn't find the pictures offensive (although I'm rather disappointed I didn't see the one with the visible nipple - I missed out there) but I'm also aware that whenever I opened post race at work I'd scroll through them pretty quick because I didn't want anyone looking over my shoulder to get the wrong idea.  That's probably a pretty good indication that they didn't _really_ belong on a professional forum.  In a comic book forum or an art forum, on the other hand, they'd be right at home.  So my take would be, cool art, wrong venue.

Of course, this is chit chat and the rules here _are_ a bit looser than the rest of the forum so it's much more of a grey area than if you'd posted them in, say, the database development section.  Grey enough, in fact, that myself and other moderators  have been in the thread and hadn't felt the need to police it - even if I, at least, was aware that they were "on the line".  Fortunately we're blessed with a final arbiter for grey areas... and his name is Brad. :Wink: 




> by that definition the entire movie industry is based on objectification


Hell yes!

BTW, where are you from?  I'd always assumed you were American but only because I tend to assume that of forum members by default (there's just so damn many Americans on the internet)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When it comes to lines, Niya grades on the curve.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> It's hard to argue that Michael Angelo's David isn't an objectification of the male form.


I'm not so sure. If I was David, I'd be feeling a bit short changed. Maybe he was in the pool, too?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> BTW, where are you from?  I'd always assumed you were American but only because I tend to assume that of forum members by default (there's just so damn many Americans on the internet)


I always assumed that, too, though on this forum...there's clearly no Brita' filter. The forum has British roots, and still a pretty strong British influence.

----------


## szlamany

> ...although I'm rather disappointed I didn't see the one with the visible nipple - I missed out there...


Yes - there was visible nipple and a whole lot of "gap" - I was trying to figure out how to hack all this as a member only site but Pay Pal required Brad's home phone # - and I only have his mobile...

Plus I was trying to do it in VB6...

----------


## szlamany

> I'm not so sure. If I was David, I'd be feeling a bit short changed. Maybe he was in the pool, too?


I thought the whole point was that David slayed the "bigger" dude with just his pea-shooter...

A real estate developer in my town has a full-size bronze replica of David in front of his main buildings.  The local PTA wanted to stop the day care buses from looping the parking lot.

Opinions are so one-sided...

----------


## szlamany

Why does the POST's I just made above have "RE: VB6 is DEAD!"????

----------


## KGComputers

.-- .-- .-- .-.-.- ...- -... ..-. --- .-. ..- -- ... .-.-.- -.-. --- --

----------


## Witis

> Actually, Bambi, I made almost the same error you did, initially. The president you left out was Lincoln, probably due to a copy/paste quirk from the web page. What I did differently was divide by 42 rather than 43, so my calculation came out to a fraction of an inch lower than the true value. Having corrected my mistake, I came up with the same result that you did.


Yep, it turns out that I didn't include Lincoln the first time I did the calculations hence the lower number which I only noticed when I double checked my double check.




> The difference in the average height of men 20+ vs 20-39 is telling for a couple reasons. The more interesting is that we begin to shrink sometime in our 30s. All the presidents have been old enough to have seen some shrinkage. I wonder whether the reported heights were their maximum, the height when elected, or something else?


Shrinkage heh. Actually I am more interested in determining the optimal average height for humans as that would assist in determining the optimal height for cybermen. I think the key initial issue is becoming aware that there are problems associated with making cybermen either too small or too large. I imagine that many folk either focus on the tallest or the smallest and completely dismiss those close to the average and their view on average height is probably the same i.e. if they focus on the tallest then they want the average height to grow indefinitely, if they focus on the smallest then they want the average height to shrink indefinitely.

----------


## Witis

> COURAGE WOLF!!!


"Males in most hyena species are larger than females,[19] though the spotted hyena is exceptional, as it is the female of the species that outweighs and dominates the male." Spotted Hyenas are the largest species of hyena and in Zambia the males weigh "on average 67.6 kg (149 lb), and females 69.2 kg." - Wiki
The gray wolf (largest wolf) has "males averaging 43–45 kg (95–99 lb), and females 36–38.5 kg (79–85 lb)." - Wiki
For African wild dogs the "Adults typically weigh 18–36 kilograms (40–79 lb)." males are usually 3–7% larger. -Wiki

Speeds are said to be:
Greyhound...........74 km/h (46 mph)
African wild dog ...71 km/h (44 mph)
Hyena ................60 km/h (37 mph)
Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fastest_animals

However, this BBC site states that "The 2006 edition of the Guinness Book of Records records the highest speed at which any greyhound has been timed at (in 1994) as 41.83 miles per hour [67.3 kph]." 
source: http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/place-london/plain/A8246225

So there seems to be quite a bit of exaggeration going on re speeds, so be very wary.

Barrk reminds me of a spotted hyena.

----------


## Witis

"Despite their enormous size, brown bears are extremely fast, having been clocked at speeds of 30 miles per hour (48 kilometers per hour)."
Source: http://animals.nationalgeographic.co...ls/brown-bear/

Thus any large brown bear will probably have quite a lot of difficulties against a pack of African wild dogs, wolves, or spotted hyenas. Wiki confirms that "the individual power of the bear against the collective strength of the wolf pack usually results in a long battle for kills or domination". As far as I can tell the brown bears aren't fast enough to catch the faster dogs including hyenas, wolves, and African wild dogs which relegates the bears to scavengers in areas where they both compete, and that means that the bears often follow the dogs around when they are hungry. Smaller female bears are in danger of falling prey to a pack of dogs, although a pack often chooses not to fight the larger male brown bears, even if they are likely to win, as the fight may result in the death or serious injury of one or more members of the pack. However, if a pack of dogs was forced to fight a large male brown bear, where the collective weight of the pack weighed less than or equal to the bear's weight, I would put my money on the dogs.

I have seen some documentaries where the presenter interprets the dogs' refusal to fight large male bears as submission, e.g.


However, I don't agree with the interpretation. The bear in the video is clearly behaving as a scavenger and following the wolves to get some food and the bear is not fast enough to catch and kill any member of the pack. The dogs are clearly the dominant predator frequently taking the female bears and cubs as prey and certainly capable of taking the larger males even though there is a larger risk involved. All the dogs have to do to kill the bear is get one or more of the pack to distract the bear while the rest bite it on the ass.

----------


## Witis

> Whatever it is, Taft wasn't it.


William Howard Taft was 5 ft 11 1⁄2 in 182 cm.

So you reckon 6ft tall and
Based on the Robinson formula (1983), your ideal weight is 164.9 lbs (75 kg)
Based on the Miller formula (1983), your ideal weight is 161.2 lbs (73 kg)
Based on the Devine formula (1974), your ideal weight is 171.1 lbs (77 kg)
Based on the Hamwi formula (1964), your ideal weight is 177.2 lbs (80kg)
Based on the healthy BMI recommendation, your recommended weight is 136.4 lbs - 184.3 lbs (62 -83 kg)

Hmmm at around 80kg that is heavier than cheetahs and hyenas, more like a small bear:
"An adult grizzly living inland in Yukon may weigh as little as 80 kg (180 lb), while an adult coastal brown bear in nearby coastal Alaska living on a steady, nutritious diet of spawning salmon may weigh as much as 680 kg (1,500 lb)." - Wiki

B.T.W. that really did happen to Bear Grylls and his face really did swell that much.

Alternativly the Japanese Black Bear (Ursus thibetanus japonicus), weighs "between 60–120 kg for the adult male and 40–100 kg for the adult female".
Louisiana Black Bears are heavier than I thought.

----------


## Witis

> I thought the whole point was that David slayed the "bigger" dude with just his pea-shooter...


Heh, yep.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Why does the POST's I just made above have "RE: VB6 is DEAD!"????


Whoops, that was probably me.  I accidentally posted in VB6 is dead then used my magical modding powers to move the post into here.  Guess it changed the title at the same time.

Modding Fail!

----------


## dday9

I've been sick the past two days.

----------


## dday9

Throwing up.

----------


## dday9

Fever.

----------


## dday9

Sleep.

----------


## dday9

Blah  :Sick:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Pressure getting to you, old man?

----------


## dday9

Nope, I think it was bad steak.

----------


## FunkyDexter

There's no such thing as bad steak.  Steak is always good.  Must be Psychosematic.

----------


## dday9

That is a very true statement.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> William Howard Taft was 5 ft 11 1⁄2 in 182 cm.


Yeah, but what was his weight? I'm saying that his was not an optimal weight to height ratio by any measure.

I doubt there's one ideal height/weight for humans. Most of us don't go out and fight others for survival, so any health problems that come from being bigger would offset any potential gains in the short term. Well, not from an ecological perspective, perhaps, but socially that would be the case. I'm not too keen on those BMI indeces and other such things. After a couple decades of weight lifting, I count as borderline obese (not morbidly so, because I'm rarely morbid). The BMI wants me to weigh down around 190. I got to that weight after backpacking for three months, but it wasn't a good weight. I lose a LOT of strength to get down that far, which I didn't regain until I got back around 220. The BMI wants a bunch of beanpoles.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Steak seems an unlikely culprit, unless you didn't cook it. I was feeling pretty bad all of yesterday afternoon, and I'm pretty sure it was due to some bad strawberries. Uncooked things, like fruit and raw veggies, can harbor some bad stuff more easily than cooked meat.

----------


## szlamany

My wife takes her steak black and blue - she never gets sick from that.

----------


## dday9

My meal was: steak(medium), mashed potatoes and gravy, and French style green beans with a lot of tabasco and red peppers.

----------


## szlamany

Did 4,000 other people touch that bottle of tabasco at the steak chain prior to you?  Or did you poison yourself at home?

----------


## dday9

It was an in-home thing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, sometimes steaks don't get cooked quite enough.

I had a guy working for me who was all fired up about the superiority of Buffalo over cows. He found a place selling Buffalo steaks and went out and got a couple (along with talking about how superior it was, which we had all heard before). When he didn't show up at a meeting the next day, I knew something was up, so I called him in the afternoon. He told me that the farthest he had made it from bed all day was the toilet.

It's a bit rare, but if the steak is equally rare...you might get a little extra. Nothing else in your meal sounds like a likely source, except that I have recently heard from a friend that he was pretty sure he got something from ground pepper.

----------


## dday9

I did use pepper, but the same pepper I've been using.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I guess it was a bug in the meat that was bugging you.

----------


## Witis

> There's no such thing as bad steak.  Steak is always good.  Must be Psychosematic.


What is your rational for chowing down on the herbivorous milk machines Dec? 
Do you view them as too weak and therefore deserving of a place on your plate, or is there some other reason driving your digestive juices?

----------


## Witis

> Steak seems an unlikely culprit, unless you didn't cook it. I was feeling pretty bad all of yesterday afternoon, and I'm pretty sure it was due to some bad strawberries. Uncooked things, like fruit and raw veggies, can harbor some bad stuff more easily than cooked meat.


But you can only eat fish raw. =)

----------


## Witis

> My wife takes her steak black and blue - she never gets sick from that.


That reads really strange szlamany as I have never seen a black and blue steak before.

----------


## Witis

Sometimes the cows fight back, posthumously. =D

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> What is your rational for chowing down on the herbivorous milk machines Dec? 
> Do you view them as too weak and therefore deserving of a place on your plate, or is there some other reason driving your digestive juices?


I view them as tasty and a blight on the landscape.

Of course, beef cattle are not the same as dairy cows, so he probably isn't eating milk machines.

----------


## Witis

> I view them as tasty and a blight on the landscape.


Are you saying that you eat cows because they are ugly?




> Of course, beef cattle are not the same as dairy cows, so he probably isn't eating milk machines.


I bet you would eat either wouldn't you Sharky?

----------


## szlamany

> That reads really strange szlamany as I have never seen a black and blue steak before.


Pittsburg rare for those not in the knowing...

----------


## TnTinMN

> It's a bit rare, but if the steak is equally rare...you might get a little extra. Nothing else in your meal sounds like a likely source, except that I have recently heard from a friend that he was pretty sure he got something from ground pepper.



Costco Black Pepper Recalled for Possible Salmonella Contamination

----------


## Witis

> Yeah, but what was his weight? I'm saying that his was not an optimal weight to height ratio by any measure.


Don't know, I just found a site with multiple calculations for determining his optimal weight given his height and used it as a proxy.




> I doubt there's one ideal height/weight for humans. Most of us don't go out and fight others for survival, so any health problems that come from being bigger would offset any potential gains in the short term. Well, not from an ecological perspective, perhaps, but socially that would be the case. I'm not too keen on those BMI indeces and other such things. After a couple decades of weight lifting, I count as borderline obese (not morbidly so, because I'm rarely morbid). The BMI wants me to weigh down around 190. I got to that weight after backpacking for three months, but it wasn't a good weight. I lose a LOT of strength to get down that far, which I didn't regain until I got back around 220. The BMI wants a bunch of beanpoles.


You can probably add in more specificity including body type, percentage of body fat, and whether they do a physically demanding job but the figures I provided likely cover most humans and don't require you to visit a doctor to get a rough idea of the right weight for your height. I don't imagine the charts are designed for those cycling 50 miles a day and going to the gym to lift weights five times a week. They probably have charts that differ for athletes in each different sport at the various sporting institutes around the world. I prefer a toned rather than muscular physique and the body weight indices that provide a weight range usually allow for a toned rather than muscular physique.

From my research so far it seems to me that the average heights of humans in the west are the opposite of Vatican city, they are too tall rather than too short.
Wiki states that "According to a study by Economist John Komlos and Francesco Cinnirella, in the first half of 18th century, the average height of English male was 165 cm (5 ft 5 in), the average height of Irish male was 168 cm (5 ft 6 in). The estimated mean height of English, German, and Scottish soldiers are 163.6 cm – 165.9 cm (5 ft 4.4 in – 5 ft 5.3 in) for the period as a whole, while that of Irish was 167.9 cm (5 ft 6.1 in)." Those numbers are only estimates so I am not sure if they are true but it provides a good basis for comparison.

At 5 feet 6 inches, the suggested target weight according to this site http://www.calculator.net/ideal-weight-calculator.html? is:
114.6 lbs - 154.9 lbs (52kg -70kg) i.e centring around 60kg.

White males 20–39 in the U.S. currently average 5'10.5 inches, at that height the target weight is suggested to be:
Based on the Robinson formula (1983), your ideal weight is 158.6 lbs (71.94 kg)
Based on the Miller formula (1983), your ideal weight is 156.5 lbs (70.98 kg)
Based on the Devine formula (1974), your ideal weight is 163.5 lbs (74.16 kg)
Based on the Hamwi formula (1964), your ideal weight is 168.3 lbs (76.34 kg)
Based on the healthy BMI recommendation, your recommended weight is 130.8 lbs - 176.7 lbs (59.34 kg - 80.149 kg) i.e. centring just around 70kg

So the difference between 5'6 and 5'10.5 is about 22 pounds - 35 pounds (10-16 kg). 

At 5 feet 6 inches and around 133 pounds (60 kg), i.e. the current average weight of humans world wide, the West would begin to resemble medium to large cheetahs, medium leopards, small cougars, small jaguars, or spotted hyenas rather than small bears and perhaps prevent its slide into silver.

At 5 feet 0 inches, the suggested target weight is 94.7 lbs - 128.0 lbs (42kg - 58kg) The size of a small to medium cheetah, smallish leopard, or large wolves e.g. the gray wolf.
At 4 feet 6 inches, the suggested target weight is 76.7 lbs - 103.7 lbs (34kg - 47kg) The size of a small cheetah, small leopard, large lynx, or small wolves.
At 4 feet 0 inches, the suggested target weight is 60.6 lbs - 81.9 lbs (27.48kg - 37kg) The size of a lynx or large serval, large ocelot, large caracal, or African wild dogs.

Thus the optimal human height for males might just be 5 rather than 6 feet with a six inch variation each way.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> What is your rational for chowing down on the herbivorous milk machines Dec?


They taste good and I can buy handy pre-cut bits of them in Sainsbrys.  That's all the rational I need.

----------


## Witis

> They taste good and I can buy handy pre-cut bits of them in Sainsbrys.  That's all the rational I need.


Being less fortunate creatures than yourself do you not feel any duty of care towards the gentle natured and relatively harmless herbivores?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Nah, you can't trust cows.  They hang around in gangs wearing leather jackets.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Are you saying that you eat cows because they are ugly?


No, Bambi, I'm saying exactly what I said. I didn't mention anything about how a cow looks.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Don't know, I just found a site with multiple calculations for determining his optimal weight given his height and used it as a proxy.


Taft was notoriously rotund. I don't know whether or not it is true, but I have heard that he had to have a special bathtub installed in the White House to handle his girth.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Being less fortunate creatures than yourself do you not feel any duty of care towards the gentle natured and relatively harmless herbivores?


Cows are found on every continent other than Antarctica, and found in very large numbers. By any objective measure, they have proliferated far and wide because humans make use of them for so many things (I have heard that there is no part of a cow that is not used for something). Individually....life is longer than a mayfly, but not all that long and often not all that good. As a species....it's been a terrific success.

----------


## dday9

> Nah, you can't trust cows.  They hang around in gangs wearing leather jackets.


I think I'm going to frame this in my office.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think I'm going to frame it in terms of a question.

----------


## FunkyDexter

You can't trust cows? They hang around in gangs wearing leather jackets?

There, beat you to it.

----------


## szlamany

Don't any of you have jobs?

Sorry for getting all serious - backs away from the room...

----------


## dday9

What's a job.

----------


## szlamany

I've been writing a natural language name processing algorithm all day long - had to use a SortedDictionary for like the second time in my VB.Net experience.  

I'm not getting paid for this work today - but it's still a job.  I like to call it an investment...

I am expecting a "paying" couple of hours doing a jQuery "create and process" Anthem-health-insurance-cards screen - delivery promised for tomorrow.  Got all the SQL written just have to wire some buttons to "create" SPROCS and make a grid for showing who is getting printed this week.  Little side screen for adding ADHOC people with a "card print count" option (so dad can get cards for the kids off at college).

----------


## dday9

I got completely loss with that statement.

----------


## szlamany

> Nah, you can't trust cows.  They hang around in gangs wearing leather jackets.


I remember 30 years ago flying a kite with some friends in a big field - and the little "cow" 300 feet away turned out to be a young bull and he didn't want to stop once he decided we were his destination.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That makes it more exciting. 

I just got back from a cookout at work. Now I'm half asleep and working on the other half.

----------


## dday9

Here you are Shaggy:


```
Public Class Body

    Public Sub Abort()
        Me.Finalize()
    End Sub

    ''' <summary>
    ''' Puts the body to sleep.
    ''' </summary>
    ''' <param name="increment">Time, measured in minutes, that the body sleeps for.</param>
    ''' <remarks>Be sure not to call Body.Abort during this method.</remarks>
    Public Sub Sleep(ByVal increment As Double)
        Console.WriteLine("Zzz")
    End Sub

End Class
```

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Body.Abort...classic.

----------


## Gruff

Cows are great!  I love watching them standing in the field wearing nothing but a muu muu.

Attachment 116497

Dang!  There I go objectifying cows again.

----------


## Gruff

And who could forget Disney's Clarabell cow?

Attachment 116499

----------


## dday9

http://www.vbforums.com/attachment.p...9&d=1405548547

----------


## dday9

That is a funny attachment.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Freaky.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Cows are great!  I love watching them standing in the field wearing nothing but a muu muu.
> 
> Attachment 116497
> 
> Dang!  There I go objectifying cows again.


Visible nipples!!! This one is going to go.

----------


## Witis

> Being less fortunate creatures than yourself do you not feel any duty of care towards the gentle natured and relatively harmless herbivores?





> Nah, you can't trust cows.  They hang around in gangs wearing leather jackets.


Do you feel any duty of care towards cattle to prevent their mistreatment? E.g. if they are underfed, refused vet treatment, beaten black and blue, or otherwise tortured or harassed especially prior to being killed?

----------


## Witis

> Are you saying that you eat cows because they are ugly?





> No, Bambi, I'm saying exactly what I said. I didn't mention anything about how a cow looks.


Didn't you say they were a blight on the landscape? Perhaps you'll have to explain it to me Sharky as I interpreted that to mean that you view them as an eyesore, a blight on the landscape, something to be killed because they are ugly.

----------


## Witis

> Taft was notoriously rotund. I don't know whether or not it is true, but I have heard that he had to have a special bathtub installed in the White House to handle his girth.


Heh, a corpulent president, like a bear that needs to hibernate for a couple of years. Obviously that is not the weight range I was focusing on in my analysis, I was focusing on the optimal body weight range for a particular height rather than trying to encourage folks to get so fat that they die prematurely of a heart attack. :L

----------


## Witis

> Being less fortunate creatures than yourself do you not feel any duty of care towards the gentle natured and relatively harmless herbivores?





> Cows are found on every continent other than Antarctica, and found in very large numbers. By any objective measure, they have proliferated far and wide because humans make use of them for so many things (I have heard that there is no part of a cow that is not used for something). Individually....life is longer than a mayfly, but not all that long and often not all that good. As a species....it's been a terrific success.


Are you saying that cows should be grateful to the humans that farm them for food; recalling that:
- Beef cattle are killed after only 14-20 months even though the can live for >25 years.
- Dairy cattle are killed after 4 lactations (milk producing periods) meaning that few live beyond 7 years.
- Veal calves are killed after only a few days or months e.g. "Bob veal, from calves that are slaughtered when only a few days old (at most 1 month old) up to 60 lb" - Wiki.

----------


## Witis

> I remember 30 years ago flying a kite with some friends in a big field - and the little "cow" 300 feet away turned out to be a young bull and he didn't want to stop once he decided we were his destination.


Did you end all black and blue?

----------


## Witis

> 


What's your favourite fly dish Peter?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Cows are responsible for more greenhouse gases than motor cars.  By eating as many as I can I'm doing my bit for the enviroment.

Also, they're basically just a concentrated form of grass so by eating them I'm engaging in a militant form of vegetarianism.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Didn't you say they were a blight on the landscape? Perhaps you'll have to explain it to me Sharky as I interpreted that to mean that you view them as an eyesore, a blight on the landscape, something to be killed because they are ugly.


Ah, I see why you are confused Bambi. You interpreted that as "how they look on the landscape" whereas I meant "how the landscape looks after cows have been there.". Cows destroy a considerable amount of habitat in dry areas like this. Vigorous efforts are needed to keep them out of streams and other water bodies, or else they destroy the banks, increase erosion, kill fish (in several different ways), and so on. When they aren't in the streams, their grazing can make it easier for invasive species to move in, and destroy cover/habitat for lots of native species. Part of this has to do with the number of cows in an area, other parts barely matter as long as there are cows.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Are you saying that cows should be grateful to the humans that farm them for food; recalling that:
> - Beef cattle are killed after only 14-20 months even though the can live for >25 years.
> - Dairy cattle are killed after 4 lactations (milk producing periods) meaning that few live beyond 7 years.
> - Veal calves are killed after only a few days or months e.g. "Bob veal, from calves that are slaughtered when only a few days old (at most 1 month old) up to 60 lb" - Wiki.


Any individual cow will certainly not be grateful, just as any organism killed by some other organism (whether a bacteria, velociraptor, human, or moose) would not be grateful. However, if you believe in the concept of the selfish gene, where the real purpose of evolution is to increase the proliferation of some set of genes, then the strategy that cows have adopted has been a terrific success. Both cows and mammoths appear to have been tasty (though we don't really know about mammoths), but mammoths are extinct, while cows have been spread all over the world and exist in great numbers. They certainly wouldn't suvive very well without humans, either, especially the modern dairy cow, which has been altered so greatly to increase milk production. So, what we have is a strange form of symbiosis at the species level.

----------


## Witis

> Cows are responsible for more greenhouse gases than motor cars.


I didn't look too far into it but initially it seems that statement is wrong. I have read calculations that show that a standard car driven 12'500 km per year (7'800 miles per year) produces about the same greenhouse gas emissions as a cow in a year. What does seem to be true is that the entire livestock sector, not just cattle, produces more greenhouse gas emissions than the transport sector.




> By eating as many as I can I'm doing my bit for the enviroment.


The problem with that logic is that the number of livestock have grown to help an ever growing number of humans on the planet meaning that the problem will continue to worsen as the number of humans climbs over the next 30 years especially as the livestock also need more land and that means clearing more forests further impacting on the greenhouse gas levels. The only way to remedy the situation is to reduce the number of humans until it reaches a sustainable level that does not stress the planet's resources. In turn the number of livestock will fall substantially. Then humans should also turn to renewable non polluting sources of energy and they are just about in for the win. F.T.W. You can't blame the cows for a problem generated by irresponsible and selfish humans breeding too much.




> Also, they're basically just a concentrated form of grass so by eating them I'm engaging in a militant form of vegetarianism.


I would have thought that you would view yourself as more carnivore than herbivore, but if you want to be viewed as a militant herbivore I won't stop you Herbie. Also you seem to have missed my question above so here it is once again: "Do you feel any duty of care towards cattle to prevent their mistreatment? E.g. if they are underfed, refused vet treatment, beaten black and blue, or otherwise tortured or harassed especially prior to being killed?"

----------


## Witis

> Ah, I see why you are confused Bambi. You interpreted that as "how they look on the landscape" whereas I meant "how the landscape looks after cows have been there.". Cows destroy a considerable amount of habitat in dry areas like this. Vigorous efforts are needed to keep them out of streams and other water bodies, or else they destroy the banks, increase erosion, kill fish (in several different ways), and so on. When they aren't in the streams, their grazing can make it easier for invasive species to move in, and destroy cover/habitat for lots of native species. Part of this has to do with the number of cows in an area, other parts barely matter as long as there are cows.


Yeah, I can see how that critique may apply in the case of some species of animal that root around and tear up the ground like wild boars, but cows, really? I can only envision them gently grazing on grass and only causing any problem in areas where the soil cannot support their weight, and they probably wouldn't be too happy staying in conditions hazardous to their balance anyway and would naturally prefer to move to firmer pastures. Also how does their grazing kill fish and make it easier for invasive species to move in?

----------


## Witis

> Any individual cow will certainly not be grateful, just as any organism killed by some other organism (whether a bacteria, velociraptor, human, or moose) would not be grateful.


No, you are right, it is very sad.  :Cry: 




> However, if you believe in the concept of the selfish gene, where the real purpose of evolution is to increase the proliferation of some set of genes, then the strategy that cows have adopted has been a terrific success. Both cows and mammoths appear to have been tasty (though we don't really know about mammoths), but mammoths are extinct, while cows have been spread all over the world and exist in great numbers. They certainly wouldn't suvive very well without humans, either, especially the modern dairy cow, which has been altered so greatly to increase milk production. So, what we have is a strange form of symbiosis at the species level.


The problem is that it is not symbiosis, as soon as you include killing beef for food especially after only a short period of time relative to the lifespan of the animal, it is a parasitic/parasitoidal rather than symbiotic relationship. Symbosis meaning "living together" in a mutually beneficial manner rather than one benefiting at the other's expense (parasitism). Thus the cows have only grown in numbers as the host of a murderous parasite. I don't imagine that there are too many humans that would ever desire to become cows or would define the growth in the number of cattle a success; it is a sad loss for the species due to their massively reduced lifespan, their loss of freedom, and the often the poor conditions that they are forced to endure relative to their life in the wild. If cows were only used for milk and vet science was ubiquitously used to extend their lives to say 40+ years of age then perhaps you could call their proliferation a success.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

For the individual, you are right. Therefore, the typical definition of symbiosis doesn't apply. However, at the population level it does. Our spread has been assisted by cows, and the spred of cows is entirely dependent on us.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Yeah, I can see how that critique may apply in the case of some species of animal that root around and tear up the ground like wild boars, but cows, really? I can only envision them gently grazing on grass and only causing any problem in areas where the soil cannot support their weight, and they probably wouldn't be too happy staying in conditions hazardous to their balance anyway and would naturally prefer to move to firmer pastures. Also how does their grazing kill fish and make it easier for invasive species to move in?


If your image of cows is a nice green field, picture cows in a desert, as that's what we have. You can't have all that many cows per square KM, because there isn't all that much forage, but there is enough to sustain cows. The soil is fairly fragile, as a single car track across a desert can take decades to fade away (the wagon tracks from the Oregon Trail are still visible where development hasn't wiped them out). So, the hoofprints of cattle will remain for years. Their pies last at least a year, and probably a couple years, too, but they dry out thoroughly, and can probably be used as firewood (it is used in some places).

Streams in this environment are the major location of water, so along streams are the only places where vegetation grows thick and green year round. Trees only grow along the banks of permanent streams, too. The vegetation shades and cools the water, while the streams form undercut banks. Both the vegetation and the undercut banks provide shade and cover for fish, while keeping the water temperatures cool enough for the fish to survive. Once cows get to the stream, they trample and consume the vegetation on the banks. If that was brief, it would be survivable, but unfenced banks are destroyed in short order. All the vegetation goes away, the banks cave in, the water temperature rises, and sedimentation increases. This suffocates the fish, destroys redds, and heats the water to the point where fish can't live there anymore. 

One of the biggest challenges we face are getting ranchers to fence off streams so that cows can't get near them. The fact that salmon and steelhead are endangered has made it more urgent, but also somewhat more possible in areas where those species spawn. Generally, ranchers are pretty supportive once they see how much nicer the streams become once fenced, and we've gotten lots of them on board. It's not all that cheap to build cow-proof fences, though, so it's hard to get ranchers to do that on their own. They don't often have huge profit margins. Still, there are lots of fenced off areas around water on public lands grazing, and the water that is protected is dramatically better quality than the water that isn't fenced off.

----------


## Witis

> For the individual, you are right. Therefore, the typical definition of symbiosis doesn't apply. However, at the population level it does. Our spread has been assisted by cows, and the spred of cows is entirely dependent on us.


You are right the typical definition of symbiosis doesn't apply because it is a form of parasitism that happens to include the death of the host rather than symbiosis, and I still don't view it as a success for the cows due to all of my aforementioned reasons, and a good check is to ascertain if you could ever be happy or tolerate being changed into a cow. I don't think many would ever be happy being turned into a cow and that reflects very badly on the human race. 

The spread of humans and the growth in the number of humans to unsustainable levels is not something to be proud of, it really has to be actioned or it is likely to generate all manner of problems for the planet. Everyone, although some quite reluctantly, seems to want to work out how to reduce greenhouse gas emissions, yet very few are bringing the much more serious problem of having too many humans on the planet to the fore. How hard is it to say look just keep it in you pants, have a cold shower, read a book, or work on something positive rather than making too many more humans?

----------


## Witis

> If your image of cows is a nice green field, picture cows in a desert, as that's what we have. You can't have all that many cows per square KM, because there isn't all that much forage, but there is enough to sustain cows. The soil is fairly fragile, as a single car track across a desert can take decades to fade away (the wagon tracks from the Oregon Trail are still visible where development hasn't wiped them out). So, the hoofprints of cattle will remain for years. Their pies last at least a year, and probably a couple years, too, but they dry out thoroughly, and can probably be used as firewood (it is used in some places).


Some farmers power their entire milking operations from the methane generated from cow dung.




> Streams in this environment are the major location of water, so along streams are the only places where vegetation grows thick and green year round. Trees only grow along the banks of permanent streams, too. The vegetation shades and cools the water, while the streams form undercut banks. Both the vegetation and the undercut banks provide shade and cover for fish, while keeping the water temperatures cool enough for the fish to survive. Once cows get to the stream, they trample and consume the vegetation on the banks. If that was brief, it would be survivable, but unfenced banks are destroyed in short order. All the vegetation goes away, the banks cave in, the water temperature rises, and sedimentation increases. This suffocates the fish, destroys redds, and heats the water to the point where fish can't live there anymore.


Fish need shade? Not in the ocean. If they do there must be underwater plants and even shade from underwater overhangs that can provide the fish with the relief they need. Also I highly doubt that cows kill the trees along the banks and they probably only eat some of the species of plants that grow by the streams. Also there has always been animal life, even in the desert, and such animals have to drink a certain amount of water every day to survive meaning that river banks always have to endure some degree of animal traffic every day. As a result I still find it difficult to believe that cows are somehow the river bank vandals that you make them out to be. Don't they tend to use the same watering spots/holes to drink from on a regular basis leaving most of the river bank untouched?




> One of the biggest challenges we face are getting ranchers to fence off streams so that cows can't get near them. The fact that salmon and steelhead are endangered has made it more urgent, but also somewhat more possible in areas where those species spawn.


It's not the cows, I ate all the salmon. =)




> Generally, ranchers are pretty supportive once they see how much nicer the streams become once fenced, and we've gotten lots of them on board. It's not all that cheap to build cow-proof fences, though, so it's hard to get ranchers to do that on their own. They don't often have huge profit margins. Still, there are lots of fenced off areas around water on public lands grazing, and the water that is protected is dramatically better quality than the water that isn't fenced off.


Fencing is expensive, an eyesore, and can even put humans off. If the cows aren't getting their water from the streams where do they get a nice cool drink from in the desert?

----------


## KGComputers

> Been about 2 years since I last posted on VBF, glad to see my greatest contribution is still going


CyberSurfer's last post

He started what turned out to be the greatest VBForum thread..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niya

> No, you are right, it is very sad. 
> 
> 
> The problem is that it is not symbiosis, as soon as you include killing beef for food especially after only a short period of time relative to the lifespan of the animal, it is a parasitic/parasitoidal rather than symbiotic relationship. Symbosis meaning "living together" in a mutually beneficial manner rather than one benefiting at the other's expense (parasitism). Thus the cows have only grown in numbers as the host of a murderous parasite. I don't imagine that there are too many humans that would ever desire to become cows or would define the growth in the number of cattle a success; it is a sad loss for the species due to their massively reduced lifespan, their loss of freedom, and the often the poor conditions that they are forced to endure relative to their life in the wild. If cows were only used for milk and vet science was ubiquitously used to extend their lives to say 40+ years of age then perhaps you could call their proliferation a success.


Are you kidding me ? We are the ultimate apex predator. They're our food, simple as that. What is up with all this sappy tree-hugging hippie stuff you're on about ?

----------


## Niya

Man you Americans are so weird with all your feelings. You guys take it too far sometimes.

----------


## Niya

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a fan of cruelty towards animals for the sake of cruelty but I'm certainly not sorry some cow got butchered for me to eat. This is the natural order of things. Every creature on this planet with the exception of green plants sustains itself by consuming some other creature and every creature itself is a potential meal for another creature. This has been true for billions of years, why do we have to arrogance to question this ? We're just a blip in this planet's history where things have been eating other things far longer than humans have been around. Its a bit ridiculous to feel sorry for cows simply because someone wants to kill and eat them.

----------


## Witis

> CyberSurfer's last post
> 
> He started what turned out to be the greatest VBForum thread..


I guess CyberSurfer could turn up at any time and it is the longest running V.B.F. thread I have ever seen.

----------


## Witis

> Are you kidding me ? We are the ultimate apex predator. They're our food, simple as that. What is up with all this sappy tree-hugging hippie stuff you're on about ?


You say it like you believe that humans are the ultimate killing machines designed to dominate and enslave all life on the planet. Humans are actually quite soft compared to the skin of alligators, fish, and especially crustaceans. Humans aren't the fastest or the strongest creatures on the planet, nor do they have any obvious weaponry on display like wolverine's claws, fearsome protruding teeth, tusks, horns, or poisonous fangs. Basically they look like they have evolved to operate in quite a civilised rather than savage manner (sorry Mythbusters). What's up with all of your 10 foot tall and bullet proof banter?

Cows are a relatively placid species of non threatening herbivore that are capable of symbiotically producing large amounts of milk and shouldn't be viewed or treated as a source of meat. They are definitely our allies not our enemies and should be treated as such. Don't murder teh cows.  (._.)

----------


## Witis

> Man you Americans are so weird with all your feelings. You guys take it too far sometimes.


I was almost certain you were American Niya. I know you hate all creatures, some more than others, but I actually get warm fuzzies when I think of cats, cows and other similar creatures and I only get all wrathful when I think of fish, dragons, snakes, etc.

----------


## Witis

> Don't get me wrong, I'm not a fan of cruelty towards animals for the sake of cruelty but I'm certainly not sorry some cow got butchered for me to eat.


If you are happy killing cows, why not a bit of rough treatment to put the animal in its place and let them really know that Niya is the boss, until they cower and tremble whenever you walk anywhere near them?




> This is the natural order of things. Every creature on this planet with the exception of green plants sustains itself by consuming some other creature and every creature itself is a potential meal for another creature.


What? You seem to have blown your head gasket right off there Niya. Not every creature on the planet eats other creatures, you completely forget to mention herbivores which only consume plants and do not usually kill the plant i.e. they are symbiotic plant grazers rather than plant killers, and you also forgot the entire range of carnivorous plants that love nothing better than feasting on the flesh of insects.




> This has been true for billions of years, why do we have to arrogance to question this ? We're just a blip in this planet's history where things have been eating other things far longer than humans have been around. Its a bit ridiculous to feel sorry for cows simply because someone wants to kill and eat them.


Humans are supposed to be intelligent enough to discriminate between the innocent, including cows, and the guilty, including fish and snakes. Thus it is not arrogance to question which animals, if any, should be killed for food, it is actually a marker of wit and sanity. Why is it ridiculous to feel sorry for cows if somebody wants to kill and eat them when humans have already deemed it illegal for humans to be viewed and used as a food source; surely every species of animal should receive the benefit of doubt and the innocent species spared from the slaughterhouse.

----------


## Atheist

All this talk of cows is making me hungry.

----------


## Witis

°o° *hides the cows*

----------


## homer13j

> CyberSurfer's last post
> 
> He started what turned out to be the greatest VBForum thread..


largest != greatest

Or for you VB folks:

largest <> greatest

There have been many classic chit-chat threads over the years. This one has its moments, but it's mostly nonsense.

----------


## Atheist

I would have to agree.

There are lots of great chit chat threads... anyone by moti barski for example. Who can forget classics such as this one

----------


## dday9

> I would have to agree.
> 
> There are lots of great chit chat threads... anyone by moti barski for example. Who can forget classics such as this one


I've actually seen that one, which was.... blah.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Some farmers power their entire milking operations from the methane generated from cow dung.
> 
> 
> Fish need shade? Not in the ocean. If they do there must be underwater plants and even shade from underwater overhangs that can provide the fish with the relief they need.


They don't need shade for the reasons we need shade. We use shade as relief from the sun, but lots of light doesn't penetrate all that far into water, and heat gets absorbed pretty quickly. What shade does for the fish is keeps the water cooler, which is what keeps the fish cooler. There is also a certain amount of protection from predators, but that often depends on how the vegetation is arranged. In the ocean, the fish can always move around, and the heating from the sun has a different impact. 

On the other hand, underwater vegetation does provide cover for lots of fish, so they do use it, though it isn't quite the same thing.




> Also I highly doubt that cows kill the trees along the banks and they probably only eat some of the species of plants that grow by the streams.


A single cow is unlikely to kill a tree. They don't eat them, and they don't kick them into kindling, or anything like that. Lots of cows in an area can trample the banks to the point that the roots of the tree get damaged, or the cows could rub against them until they wear off the bark, but neither of those is all that common. What the cows tend to do is wipe out any new shoots and any brush. A mature tree can take it, young trees die, so as the old trees die from whatever reason, they are not replaced by new trees, and the result is a barrent stream bank.





> Also there has always been animal life, even in the desert, and such animals have to drink a certain amount of water every day to survive meaning that river banks always have to endure some degree of animal traffic every day. As a result I still find it difficult to believe that cows are somehow the river bank vandals that you make them out to be. Don't they tend to use the same watering spots/holes to drink from on a regular basis leaving most of the river bank untouched?


You are right that there are animals in the desert. In our deserts, the largest animal is generally the antelope. There are places with some elk, places with deer, and places with bighorn sheep. In all cases, the numbers of animals are VERY rare. While crossing 60 miles of desert, I saw about 5 antelope. I also saw several hundred cows. That's roughly the ratio you find on grazing areas. So, while there are other animals, their density is around 1-3% that of grazing cows, and possibly even less. If cow populations were reduced to that of antelope, no rancher could afford it. After all, a cow is several times the size of an antelope, sheep, or deer. Only elk are in the same size range, and I didn't see any of them in the desert. I'm not even sure they live out where I was, though they do live in desert-like areas with more elevation.

As for cows using the same watering holes, I believe they do tend to, yet the damage they do ends up being widespread due to their density on the land. This can be seen within a couple years by fencing off the banks. 





> Fencing is expensive, an eyesore, and can even put humans off. If the cows aren't getting their water from the streams where do they get a nice cool drink from in the desert?


From cattle tanks. The use of cattle tanks and the fencing of streams moves cows away from the banks of the streams and puts them somewhere that can be used as sacrificial land. You can generally tell where a cattle tank is, too, if you have any elevation to view from, because the area around the tank is pounded into dust with nothing but flies living in it.

I agree that fencing has all the attributes you mention. Get the cows off the land and you wouldn't need any fencing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We can solve the human population problem easily: Provide education and career opportunities for women. Birth rates are at or below replacement level in every country where this is done.

----------


## dday9

> We can solve the human population problem easily: Provide education and career opportunities for women. Birth rates are at or below replacement level in every country where this is done.


Why stop at women. I was actually thinking about how terrible the education system is in Louisiana literally like 9.342 minutes ago.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Because educating women reduces the birthrate whereas educating men doesn't appear to have any big impact. It's a remedy with lots of evidence that it works, works well, and doesn't produce the controversies that things like the Chinese one-child policy do.

----------


## dday9

I don't know why or how Louisiana's education system could be so terrible. It's almost as if it's setup to fail.

----------


## Gruff

Not to mention educated people are a lot more interesting to be around.

I currently live in hayseed USA.  
I cannot take a walk outside without thinking... 
"Morons!  I'm surrounded by morons!"
Followed by. "And they breed like rabbits."

----------


## homer13j

> I don't know why or how Louisiana's education system could be so terrible. It's almost as if it's setup to fail.


Just be glad you're not Mississippi.

----------


## homer13j

This should help Witis see the light:

http://videosift.com/video/Troy-McCl...rs-in-MEAT-YOU

----------


## dday9

> Just be glad you're not Mississippi.


It's like we're always competing for last place.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My mother once told me that all the other states should be thankful for Mississippi so that we are never in last place for anything.

----------


## Niya

> Humans aren't the fastest or the strongest creatures on the planet, nor do they have any obvious weaponry on display like wolverine's claws, fearsome protruding teeth, tusks, horns, or poisonous fangs. Basically they look like they have evolved to operate in quite a civilised rather than savage manner.


I strongly believe you're trolling us here for amusement but I'm not mad. However there are people that actually believe nonsense like this.

Evolution doesn't care about building civilizations, it only cares about the propagation of genes, preferably ones that give the creature that owns it the best chance of survival. It doesn't care how we do it, only that its done. We don't have fangs and horns not because we were meant to be civilized but because we don't need them. Snakes don't have the means to fashion weapons to hunt or defend themselves which is why they have venom. We evolved a higher level of intelligence and appendages that allow us to influence our environment in a way that hooves or wings cannot. This allows us to fashion tools which make up for our lack of horns and tusks.

----------


## Niya

You know its funny, all these tree hugging types don't even realize that if their ancestors shared their silly sentiments, humans would never have even made it to the stone age. Good thing they were too busying figuring out how to tame their harsh environment so their children could survive to cry about eating those poor helpless cows.

----------


## Niya

> Humans are supposed to be intelligent enough to discriminate between the innocent, including cows, and the guilty, including fish and snakes.




Well I don't think even a tree hugger would say something this silly  :LOL: 

Innocent and guilty animals....I rest my case your honor!

----------


## Witis

> They don't need shade for the reasons we need shade. We use shade as relief from the sun, but lots of light doesn't penetrate all that far into water, and heat gets absorbed pretty quickly. What shade does for the fish is keeps the water cooler, which is what keeps the fish cooler. There is also a certain amount of protection from predators, but that often depends on how the vegetation is arranged. In the ocean, the fish can always move around, and the heating from the sun has a different impact. 
> 
> On the other hand, underwater vegetation does provide cover for lots of fish, so they do use it, though it isn't quite the same thing.


Hmmm, it is still difficult to envision fish that have evolved to live in desert waters needing cool water and a large amount of shade to survive, and if a particular species does need cooler water to survive then there are always points in the stream or river where there are natural rock walls to provide permanent shade and deeper pools as any vegetation is likely to recede as will the size of the water flow in really hot summers. Although I do agree that if the cows kill all of the river bank vegetation then it likely puts extra stress on the system.




> A single cow is unlikely to kill a tree. They don't eat them, and they don't kick them into kindling, or anything like that. Lots of cows in an area can trample the banks to the point that the roots of the tree get damaged, or the cows could rub against them until they wear off the bark, but neither of those is all that common. What the cows tend to do is wipe out any new shoots and any brush. A mature tree can take it, young trees die, so as the old trees die from whatever reason, they are not replaced by new trees, and the result is a barrent stream bank.


Are you saying that the cows actually eat the small branches rather than just the leaves and flowers and kill the smaller trees? That sounds a bit of a strange thing for a cow to do, perhaps if they are starving, but I don't imagine cows would typically kill plants and trees rather than just grazing on them.




> You are right that there are animals in the desert. In our deserts, the largest animal is generally the antelope. There are places with some elk, places with deer, and places with bighorn sheep. In all cases, the numbers of animals are VERY rare. While crossing 60 miles of desert, I saw about 5 antelope. I also saw several hundred cows. That's roughly the ratio you find on grazing areas. So, while there are other animals, their density is around 1-3% that of grazing cows, and possibly even less. If cow populations were reduced to that of antelope, no rancher could afford it. After all, a cow is several times the size of an antelope, sheep, or deer. Only elk are in the same size range, and I didn't see any of them in the desert. I'm not even sure they live out where I was, though they do live in desert-like areas with more elevation.
> 
> As for cows using the same watering holes, I believe they do tend to, yet the damage they do ends up being widespread due to their density on the land. This can be seen within a couple years by fencing off the banks.


Ah ok, I think I might understand the problem now. The ranchers get loads of cattle that are used to grazing on lush vegetation and then move them to the desert. If they let such a large number of cattle graze anywhere near the running water the cattle naturally feel like they are in starvation conditions and head straight for the only green vegetation available and eat everything living on the river banks until they kill it.




> From cattle tanks. The use of cattle tanks and the fencing of streams moves cows away from the banks of the streams and puts them somewhere that can be used as sacrificial land. You can generally tell where a cattle tank is, too, if you have any elevation to view from, because the area around the tank is pounded into dust with nothing but flies living in it.
> 
> I agree that fencing has all the attributes you mention. Get the cows off the land and you wouldn't need any fencing.


True, although I can't blame the cows for behaving like they are in starvation conditions when they are forced to live in the desert, and that means that if a rancher is going to have cattle in the desert they probably do need to fence off the stream banks to protect the wildlife that lives there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Your view of a desert might be based on caricatures. Deserts have a lack of precipitation, but heat is optional. The high desert country in southern Idaho does get mighty hot during the summers, but is seriously cold in the winters. There is also abundant grass, it just has a strange lifestyle. We have a period in the spring called the green-up, which is when everything is growing fast. Much of the grass then turns brown and apparently lifeless. This is still forage for cows, the grass has just stopped growing for the year and is effectively dormant. So, it isn't starvation conditions. The cows fatten up fairly well, though they require much more area than would cows in a lush environment. 

Still, you have it pretty nearly right. I have no idea what a cow tastes (they will readily eat some poisonous plants and do themselves in, so who knows how things taste to them), but I would think that the lush green vegetation along a stream might be more pleasing than the drier vegetation out on the plains. Wading around in the water is fun for humans as well as cows, so it's not quite clear what the motivation is there, either.

As for the fish, they aren't so much concerned about sunburn. The issue is that the lack of vegetation allows the water to be heated by the sun until it becomes lethally hot for the fish. If the fish are adapted to a desert stream with lots of riparian vegetation, and all that vegetation goes away, then the average and maximum temperatures of the stream will increase. There is no hiding in the shade that will help with that, so they just die.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Well I don't think even a tree hugger would say something this silly 
> 
> Innocent and guilty animals....I rest my case your honor!


That's what makes him Bambi. It's the Witis way.

----------


## Witis

> We can solve the human population problem easily: Provide education and career opportunities for women. Birth rates are at or below replacement level in every country where this is done.


The Chinese one child policy, first implemented in 1979, has worked as "Demographers estimate that the policy averted 200 million births between 1979 and 2009" (Wiki). However, many families murdered females in preference for males: ""Sex-selected abortion, abandonment, and infanticide are illegal in China. Nevertheless, the US State Department,[67] the Parliament of the United Kingdom,[68] and the human rights organization Amnesty International[69] have all declared that China's family planning programs contribute to infanticide" (Wiki). As a result many have suggested that the one child policy is the underlying cause for the sex imbalance in China: "According to a report by the National Population and Family Planning Commission, there will be 30 million more men than women in 2020, potentially leading to social instability" (Wiki). It is also said to induce little emperor syndrome. Therefore it is probably not the sort of policy to emulate in anything other than a dire emergency.  

By comparison "After the Korean War ended in 1953, the South Korean government suggested citizens each have one or two children to boost economic prosperity, which resulted in significantly lowered birth rates and a larger number of only children to the country" (Wiki).

----------


## Witis

> This should help Witis see the light:
> 
> http://videosift.com/video/Troy-McCl...rs-in-MEAT-YOU


Yes that makes the point nicely homer13j.  :Cry:

----------


## Witis

> Humans aren't the fastest or the strongest creatures on the planet, nor do they have any obvious weaponry on display like wolverine's claws, fearsome protruding teeth, tusks, horns, or poisonous fangs. Basically they look like they have evolved to operate in quite a civilised rather than savage manner.





> I strongly believe you're trolling us here for amusement but I'm not mad. However there are people that actually believe nonsense like this.


The truth isn't nonsense Niya. =)




> Evolution doesn't care about building civilizations, it only cares about the propagation of genes, preferably ones that give the creature that owns it the best chance of survival. It doesn't care how we do it, only that its done.


 You seem to be suggesting that it is survival of the most ruthless rather than the most civilised.




> We don't have fangs and horns not because we were meant to be civilized but because we don't need them. Snakes don't have the means to fashion weapons to hunt or defend themselves which is why they have venom. We evolved a higher level of intelligence and appendages that allow us to influence our environment in a way that hooves or wings cannot. This allows us to fashion tools which make up for our lack of horns and tusks.


Nah, humans are soft and cuddly rather than gigantic monstrosities. You should compare dinosaurs to humans to see the difference.

----------


## Witis

> You know its funny, all these tree hugging types don't even realize that if their ancestors shared their silly sentiments, humans would never have even made it to the stone age. Good thing they were too busying figuring out how to tame their harsh environment so their children could survive to cry about eating those poor helpless cows.


There is very large difference between ancient hominids like the 6' 3 homo ergaster and modern humans and I am not even sure if they were intelligent enough to speak let alone discuss the merits of which animals to consume.

----------


## Witis

> Humans are supposed to be intelligent enough to discriminate between the innocent, including cows, and the guilty, including fish and snakes.





> Well I don't think even a tree hugger would say something this silly 
> 
> Innocent and guilty animals....I rest my case your honor!


Innocent and guilty men, innocent and guilty animals. 
Surely you know that you cannot execute innocent men, similarly you should not be able to murder innocent animals. If you want to be able to legally consume a particular animal then you are going to have to construct a better case than the one you have just presented Niya.

----------


## Witis

> Your view of a desert might be based on caricatures. Deserts have a lack of precipitation, but heat is optional. The high desert country in southern Idaho does get mighty hot during the summers, but is seriously cold in the winters. There is also abundant grass, it just has a strange lifestyle. We have a period in the spring called the green-up, which is when everything is growing fast. Much of the grass then turns brown and apparently lifeless. This is still forage for cows, the grass has just stopped growing for the year and is effectively dormant. So, it isn't starvation conditions. The cows fatten up fairly well, though they require much more area than would cows in a lush environment. 
> 
> Still, you have it pretty nearly right. I have no idea what a cow tastes (they will readily eat some poisonous plants and do themselves in, so who knows how things taste to them), but I would think that the lush green vegetation along a stream might be more pleasing than the drier vegetation out on the plains. Wading around in the water is fun for humans as well as cows, so it's not quite clear what the motivation is there, either.


I just don't imagine that the cows would kill off all of the riparian vegetation unless they viewed themselves as in starvation conditions, otherwise they would happily graze their entire enclosure and there would be no serious damage to the flora adjacent to the water.




> As for the fish, they aren't so much concerned about sunburn. The issue is that the lack of vegetation allows the water to be heated by the sun until it becomes lethally hot for the fish. If the fish are adapted to a desert stream with lots of riparian vegetation, and all that vegetation goes away, then the average and maximum temperatures of the stream will increase. There is no hiding in the shade that will help with that, so they just die.


Boiled fish sounds delish. Although surely the fish will seek out deeper pools and areas shaded by rock walls if they are really effected by the heat?

----------


## Witis

> That's what makes him Bambi. It's the Witis way.


Yep get those innocent animals out of death row. =)

----------


## Niya

> Innocent and guilty men, innocent and guilty animals. 
> Surely you know that you cannot execute innocent men, similarly you should not be able to murder innocent animals. If you want to be able to legally consume a particular animal then you are going to have to construct a better case than the one you have just presented Niya.


I legally consume animals all the time. Just today, I ate chicken....

----------


## Witis

> I legally consume animals all the time. Just today, I ate chicken....


And what is your case against chickens that enables you to feel justified in killing and eating them, what makes you think that you didn't just murder an innocent animal?

----------


## Niya

> And what is your case against chickens that enables you to feel justified in killing and eating them, what makes you think that you didn't just murder an innocent animal?


Because they taste good. What other reason could there be mate ?

----------


## Niya

Oh and last I checked, it was perfectly legal to kill, cook and eat chickens.

----------


## Niya

Cows taste good too. I love how they make a good burger.

----------


## Witis

> Because they taste good. What other reason could there be mate ?


That is clearly not a valid reason nor is it funny. As humans are omnivores many or indeed most animals should taste agreeable and therefore taste alone is clearly not a sufficient reason to justify killing any animal so you will have to do a lot better than that if you want to justify your culinary killings. For example I imagine that human flesh is flavoursome yet it is not legal to consume it. I put it to you that you indirectly murdered the innocent chicken you stated that you recently devoured.

----------


## Witis

> Oh and last I checked, it was perfectly legal to kill, cook and eat chickens.


You still haven't convinced me that you didn't murder that chicken.

----------


## Witis

> Cows taste good too. I love how they make a good burger.


I bet you are murdering the cows too. Let's hear your reasoning regarding the bountiful bovines, what makes you think you can justify regularly chowing down on beef burgers?

----------


## Gruff

Witis,

I think you really need to stop throwing around the M word.  It does not apply to animals.



> mur·der  [mur-der]
> noun
> A law. The killing of another human being under conditions specifically covered in law. In the U.S., special statutory definitions include murder committed with malice aforethought, characterized by deliberation or premeditation


Harvesting animals for their protein is an honorable profession.  Geez Witis.  What's your beef?   :Smilie: 

Regarding deserts.  My experience with them is limited to Saturday mornings and Wile E Coyote. 
I've read though that in really hot deserts ponds and washes dry up completely.  
Those fish have a very short life cycle.  
Their eggs can survive for extended periods without moisture.

----------


## Witis

> Witis,
> 
> I think you really need to stop throwing around the M word.  It does not apply to animals.


Sure it does Gruff the word can be readily used regarding any creature including humans, for example, here is a definition from Wiki (https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/murder)
"murder - 1. An act of deliberate killing of another being, especially a human". I don't imagine anyone would misunderstand the meaning of the word when it is used to refer to any unjustifiable deaths of innocent animals. For example if your house was invaded and the robbers killed your pet during the robbery I am sure you would classify it as murder or use an equivalent synonym such as unlawful killing. I have read various reports that involve the unlawful deaths of pets or police dogs that have resulted in sentences of 35 years+. You must be thinking of the word homicide.




> Harvesting animals for their protein is an honorable profession.  Geez Witis.  What's your beef?


Ah perhaps but only if you don't kill innocent species otherwise it becomes a villainous endeavour.

----------


## Pc Monk



----------


## Gruff

> Wiki (https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/murder)


Well if a Wiki has spoken it absolutely must be true.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

BTW that wiki also says the synonym for murder is homicide.
Literally Man-Slayer.   

I grew up on a farm.  Animals either worked for you or they were dinner.
Sometimes both.  According to you I must have "Murdered" countless chickens, ducks, geese, and rabbits.  Gosh even an "Innocent" deer or two.




> but only if you don't kill innocent species


Ah! now I get why you've earned the nickname Bambi.  Talk about innocence.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I dunno about Shaggy's educating women idea.  That sounds awfully dangerous to me.




> nor is it funny


it was _quite_ funny...

----------


## Witis

> Well if a Wiki has spoken it absolutely must be true.


Murder also contains the word udder and that means it is a particularly apposite word to use in the case of cows being turned into burgers.




> BTW that wiki also says the synonym for murder is homicide.
> Literally Man-Slayer.


It is a synonym for some meanings although not all, as men can be murdered it is a synonym for homicide, however, it does not mean that murder can only be used to refer to humans unlike homicide. Other synonyms that are not specifically tied to humans include killing, death, assasination, and execution e.g. wrongful death or unlawful killing although murder is one of the most concise terms to use.




> I grew up on a farm.  Animals either worked for you or they were dinner.
> Sometimes both.  According to you I must have "Murdered" countless chickens, ducks, geese, and rabbits.  Gosh even an "Innocent" deer or two.


Yep, you murdered them, no doubt about it, although you might find that ignorance is an excuse, even in the case of murder, particularly as it is not a crime that is widely understood or promulgated as yet, although there are quite a number of animal welfare and rights groups that continually warn the world about such things e.g. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...lled-year.html. There are some of the animal welfare and rights groups: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...welfare_groups, and https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_rights_group. There is no telling just how long it will be before the crimes are put into legislation, it is a continually evolving area. However, I don't imagine that you can claim to be ignorant of the crimes anymore Gruff.




> Ah! now I get why you've earned the nickname Bambi.  Talk about innocence.


I have also defended deer against being hunted and murdered in the past.

----------


## Witis

> it was _quite_ funny...


I usually get humour, although in that case my humour subroutine threw an exception, can you please explain it to me Herbie?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I just don't imagine that the cows would kill off all of the riparian vegetation unless they viewed themselves as in starvation conditions, otherwise they would happily graze their entire enclosure and there would be no serious damage to the flora adjacent to the water.


Cows arent' the smartest of animals, but they know what tastes the best. I assume that the lush riparian vegetation is just more attractive to them. Why they destroy it I can't say, only that they do.





> Boiled fish sounds delish. Although surely the fish will seek out deeper pools and areas shaded by rock walls if they are really effected by the heat?


I was going to ask if you were British, but then it occured to me that some kinds of boiled fish really is quite tasty. In particular, a nice chowder is always welcome. 

Why would water in a flowing stream be cooler in shade than in sun? As long as the water is moving, that which is in the shade is constantly being replaced by that which is in the sun. Shouldn't the water be constant temperature? In my experience, only cool springs in the bottoms of some streams (or elsewhere) create cold-water refuges for fish, and they DO congregate there, but those are rare in the desert. The rest of the stream is pretty uniform in temperature.If you have lots of shade, it is uniformly cooler, that if you have no shade, but the flowing water doesn't suddenly cool down when it flows out of sun into shadow.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Murder also contains the word udder


Only if you can't spell. I mean, it's not the same letters, and not the same order (in fact, order is closer to murder than udder is).



Frankly, I'm not terribly offended by somebody who feels I murder chicken. We kill things when we live. Even Witis has to draw the line somewhere, and has drawn it at animals. Killing plants is apparently fine. Killing animals incidentally is also apparently fine (if you take away their habitat, that's their problem). Killing fish is also apparently fine. There are a whole bunch of things where killing them is fine. You could line them up, if you wanted to, which would mean that things that are ok to kill are a fine line.

Everybody just divides things up differently.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You analyse too much banana-boy.

----------


## Witis

> Cows arent' the smartest of animals, but they know what tastes the best. I assume that the lush riparian vegetation is just more attractive to them. Why they destroy it I can't say, only that they do.


I'm no expert on the intricacies of the psychology behind cow grazing but I assume that if you plonk a cow in the middle of a partially grazed field it will head straight for the longest rather than shortest grass to preserve the grass as much as possible. Thus for cows to eat the riparian vegetation until it actually kills any of it the cows would have to dismiss the desert grass, as a valid source of food. I don't imagine that it is a taste issue as cows love to eat grass, although it is possible that the desert grass is offensive to their tastes. In either case the problem is caused by humans forcing domestic cattle, that have evolved to graze on lush vegetation, to graze in desert conditions; bad humans.




> I was going to ask if you were British, but then it occured to me that some kinds of boiled fish really is quite tasty. In particular, a nice chowder is always welcome.


Most fish taste good to me. I have to add that when I explicated that I ate all the salmon in the desert stream rather than the cows I meant the fish flesh rather than the skin or brains. Bears usually only eat the fatty skin, the brains, and the roe, in order to gain weight as quickly as possible and completely discard the low fat fish flesh i.e. Bears don't like sushi.






> Why would water in a flowing stream be cooler in shade than in sun? As long as the water is moving, that which is in the shade is constantly being replaced by that which is in the sun. Shouldn't the water be constant temperature? In my experience, only cool springs in the bottoms of some streams (or elsewhere) create cold-water refuges for fish, and they DO congregate there, but those are rare in the desert. The rest of the stream is pretty uniform in temperature.If you have lots of shade, it is uniformly cooler, that if you have no shade, but the flowing water doesn't suddenly cool down when it flows out of sun into shadow.


You seem to be overestimating the cooling effect of having a few trees on the side of the stream. In the middle of the day, when the sun is at its hottest, there is not respite from the desert sun. If there are any trees, and there don't have to be any in the desert, there is only shade in the morning or the afternoon when the sun is less intense. I agree that cooling springs would be quite rare in the desert, so the coolest water has to be in the deeper pools in parts of the stream where the water is not flowing very fast and covered by overhanging rocks. But desert fish have evolved to withstand such conditions so they must have strategies to cope with overly warm water and even for when the water disappears completely.

----------


## Witis

> Murder also contains the word udder





> Only if you can't spell. I mean, it's not the same letters, and not the same order (in fact, order is closer to murder than udder is).


What are you talking about Sharky? There is no o in murder unlike uder.
Murder
..u.der




> Frankly, I'm not terribly offended by somebody who feels I murder chicken. We kill things when we live. Even Witis has to draw the line somewhere, and has drawn it at animals. Killing plants is apparently fine. Killing animals incidentally is also apparently fine (if you take away their habitat, that's their problem). Killing fish is also apparently fine. There are a whole bunch of things where killing them is fine. You could line them up, if you wanted to, which would mean that things that are ok to kill are a fine line.
> 
> Everybody just divides things up differently.


I have never outlined that it is ok to kill plants, and I challenge you to produce any evidence to the contrary. Similarly I have never outlined that it is ok to kill animals indiscriminately, instead I have provided reasons to justify why some animals can be killed for food including fish, gators, and snakes, and that it is murder to kill innocent animals like chickens, cows, and deer. The key is using one's wit to determine which animals, if any, can be justifiably killed for food. If you don't have a valid reason to justify killing a particular animal then you are almost certainly committing murder. :L

----------


## Witis

> You analyse too much banana-boy.


analyse heh heh. =)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You seem to be overestimating the cooling effect of having a few trees on the side of the stream. In the middle of the day, when the sun is at its hottest, there is not respite from the desert sun. If there are any trees, and there don't have to be any in the desert, there is only shade in the morning or the afternoon when the sun is less intense. I agree that cooling springs would be quite rare in the desert, so the coolest water has to be in the deeper pools in parts of the stream where the water is not flowing very fast and covered by overhanging rocks. But desert fish have evolved to withstand such conditions so they must have strategies to cope with overly warm water and even for when the water disappears completely.


You do realize that you are making all of that up, right? You actually have no data and are clearly guessing. Guessing mostly wrong, too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> What are you talking about Sharky? There is no o in murder unlike uder.
> Murder
> ..u.der


Right...they are similar...as long as you remove several letters. Well, if you remove the o in order, you don't have to remove the r from murder and the second d from udder to get them to look kind of similar. So, one change to one word rather that two changes to one word and one change to the other word, or else the addition of one letter and deletion of two. I'd say order is closer than udder.




> I have never outlined that it is ok to kill plants, and I challenge you to produce any evidence to the contrary. Similarly I have never outlined that it is ok to kill animals indiscriminately, instead I have provided reasons to justify why some animals can be killed for food including fish, gators, and snakes, and that it is murder to kill innocent animals like chickens, cows, and deer. The key is using one's wit to determine which animals, if any, can be justifiably killed for food. If you don't have a valid reason to justify killing a particular animal then you are almost certainly committing murder. :L


So you condone killing plants and animals that you find tasty, but moralize about killing other animals? Sounds pretty self-serving, Bambi.

----------


## szlamany

@witis - don't argue stream mechanics with Shaggy - I believe that's his forte...

----------


## Niya

> If you want to be able to legally consume a particular animal then you are going to have to construct a better case than the one you have just presented Niya.


Well here's the thing. I already can legally and do consume quite a few animals.

----------


## Niya

And my justification ? They taste good.

----------


## Niya

I mean just look at that. Doesn't that look tasty!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

Why would I need anymore justification than that!

----------


## Niya

CHICKEN!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Witis

> You do realize that you are making all of that up, right? You actually have no data and are clearly guessing. Guessing mostly wrong, too.


What have I made up? That there is no requirement for trees to line desert streams, that the sun is hottest in the middle of the day, that the deepest pools are the coolest, or that desert fish have evolved to withstand desert conditions including warm water and some species can even survive when the water completely disappears?

----------


## Witis

> Right...they are similar...as long as you remove several letters. Well, if you remove the o in order, you don't have to remove the r from murder and the second d from udder to get them to look kind of similar. So, one change to one word rather that two changes to one word and one change to the other word, or else the addition of one letter and deletion of two. I'd say order is closer than udder.


After reading that I think the desert sun might be getting to you Sharky.




> I have never outlined that it is ok to kill plants, and I challenge you to produce any evidence to the contrary. Similarly I have never outlined that it is ok to kill animals indiscriminately, instead I have provided reasons to justify why some animals can be killed for food including fish, gators, and snakes, and that it is murder to kill innocent animals like chickens, cows, and deer. The key is using one's wit to determine which animals, if any, can be justifiably killed for food. If you don't have a valid reason to justify killing a particular animal then you are almost certainly committing murder. :L





> So you condone killing plants and animals that you find tasty, but moralize about killing other animals? Sounds pretty self-serving, Bambi.


I have never indicated that taste is a valid justification for killing any plant or creature; "because they taste good" has been used by you, Niya, FunkyD, and many others in an attempt to falsely justify your consumption of chickens and cows.

----------


## Witis

> @witis - don't argue stream mechanics with Shaggy - I believe that's his forte...


Oups, too late.

----------


## Witis

> Well here's the thing. I already can legally and do consume quite a few animals.


It seems to me that you are consuming both chickens and cows without any valid justification i.e. you are indirectly and knowingly murdering those animals when you voraciously and mercilessly devour them on a regular basis. °o° (._.)

----------


## dday9

#57010 = mmmmmmmm

----------


## Witis

> And my justification ? They taste good.


As I already indicated that's not a justification as humans are omnivores meaning that most animals will taste agreeable to most humans including human flesh. By extension you are saying that you think you should be allowed to eat other humans.

----------


## Witis

> I mean just look at that. Doesn't that look tasty!!!


Any fleeting taste cannot overcome the enduring sadness, guilt, and repercussions for knowingly contributing to the death of an innocent creature. It's now on your record, eternally. :L

----------


## Witis

Do you have anything to say in your defense Niya?

----------


## dday9

> Do you have anything to say in your defense Niya?


Wapa boey

----------


## Niya

> ...humans are omnivores meaning that most animals will taste agreeable to most humans including human flesh. By extension you are saying that you think you should be allowed to eat other humans.


Well a human could provide far more benefit alive than dead. Example, he could help me hunt down cows and we could both eat well without having to turn on each other. There's a reason why altruism and co-operation evolved in certain creatures like humans, it aids in improving the chances of survival in a way that solitary creatures can't. What we call civilization is simply the ultimate expression of our evolved tendency towards co-operation. I'm pretty sure eating the members of your co-op would hinder the chances of survival of all member individuals. How many people practice cannibalism today in comparison with those that don't. Not many, that's evolution at work!

----------


## Niya

> Any fleeting taste cannot overcome the enduring sadness, guilt, and repercussions for knowingly contributing to the death of an innocent creature. It's now on your record, eternally. :L


You're implying that I feel guilty about eating chickens. Hate to break it to you son, I don't....sorry.

----------


## Niya

> Do you have anything to say in your defense Niya?


Funny, I don't feel a compulsion to defend myself for doing what comes perfectly natural for me.

----------


## Niya

> It seems to me that you are consuming both chickens and cows without any valid justification...


Why isn't taste a valid justification ?

----------


## Niya

> #57010 = mmmmmmmm


My mouth waters thinking about what I'd do to it with a pot and fire.

----------


## Niya

How do you even survive Witis ? Can your body perform photosynthesis ?

----------


## Niya

Or do you eat only "guilty animals" like snakes ?

----------


## Niya

LOL "guilty animals".......****'s still funny!

----------


## Niya

"Guilty animals"......LOL I'll never forget the laughs you've given me Witis......Only a brilliant mind like yours can think up something so original!

----------


## Witis

> Well a human could provide far more benefit alive than dead. Example, he could help me hunt down cows and we could both eat well without having to turn on each other. There's a reason why altruism and co-operation evolved in certain creatures like humans, it aids in improving the chances of survival in a way that solitary creatures can't. What we call civilization is simply the ultimate expression of our evolved tendency towards co-operation. I'm pretty sure eating the members of your co-op would hinder the chances of survival of all member individuals. How many people practice cannibalism today in comparison with those that don't. Not many, that's evolution at work!


Would you eat other humans if you could? What about the dead or dying and the physically and mentally disabled and the old folks, those humans unable to contribute anything to society, surely you would eat them up lickety split?

----------


## Witis

> You're implying that I feel guilty about eating chickens. Hate to break it to you son, I don't....sorry.


Son? That's crazy talk right there. Are you saying you feel no regret, no guilt, and no shame for taking the lives of so many innocent creatures and choosing to continue to do so in the future? Can you work out how many chickens you have eaten in your life so far and how many you will consume by the time you die?

----------


## Witis

> Funny, I don't feel a compulsion to defend myself for doing what comes perfectly natural for me.


Does going around murdering folks come naturally to you?

----------


## Witis

> My mouth waters thinking about what I'd do to it with a pot and fire.


Uga boey.

----------


## Witis

> How do you even survive Witis ? Can your body perform photosynthesis ?


Of course not silly, that's why my favourite plants get into photosynthesis for me. I like tomatoes, mushrooms, lots of fruit and nuts, luverly.

----------


## Witis

> Or do you eat only "guilty animals" like snakes ?


That is correct, I only eat animals that I can justify killing for food and that includes snakes.

----------


## Witis

> LOL "guilty animals".......****'s still funny!


I don't imagine you have a sense of right and wrong, or if you do it seems very limited, instead you seem to treat every animal as a potential food source regardless of whether you can justify your actions or not.

----------


## Witis

> "Guilty animals"......LOL I'll never forget the laughs you've given me Witis......Only a brilliant mind like yours can think up something so original!


I certainly haven't read it anywhere else. =D

----------


## Niya

> Would you eat other humans if you could? What about the dead or dying and the physically and mentally disabled and the old folks, those humans unable to contribute anything to society, surely you would eat them up lickety split?


I donno. I have this natural human tendency to want to help humans less able than me....but I still wanna eat steak bro!

----------


## Niya

> ...instead you seem to treat every animal as a potential food source regardless of whether you can justify your actions or not.


That's because they are my food source, that's the justification right there.

----------


## Niya

> I certainly haven't read it anywhere else. =D


Yea, you are the most creative troll I've ever met. I'd pay mucho bucks to see you troll Christians the way you're trolling is with your tree hugging act. I don't think I could have kept it up this long.

----------


## Niya

> ...I don't imagine you have a sense of right and wrong, or if you do it seems very limited...


Eating = right.

Starving = wrong.

----------


## Niya

> Of course not silly, that's why my favourite plants get into photosynthesis for me. I like tomatoes, mushrooms, lots of fruit and nuts, luverly.


Real men eat meat. It'll put some hair on your chest son!!
+10 man points if you hunt and kill the meat yourself.

----------


## Niya

> That is correct, I only eat animals that I can justify killing for food and that includes snakes.


Weirdo. Can't say I've met many people that have eaten snake. Iguanas? Yes, but snakes.....err

----------


## Niya

Iguanas taste very good too btw. Tastes better than chicken. Would you eat iguanas Witis ? Technically you could since they are related to "guilty animals"(LOL) like snakes.

----------


## Niya

> Does going around murdering folks come naturally to you?


I don't know. I've never murdered anyone.

----------


## Witis

> Would you eat other humans if you could? What about the dead or dying and the physically and mentally disabled and the old folks, those humans unable to contribute anything to society, surely you would eat them up lickety split?





> I donno. I have this natural human tendency to want to help humans less able than me....but I still wanna eat steak bro!


Heh, you can help save the world by refusing to eat steak Niya.

----------


## Witis

> That's because they are my food source, that's the justification right there.


The problem is that evolution made humans the chiefs of planet earth and capable of treating all animals as potential sources of food, but it also gave humans enough intelligence to be able to determine which animals, if any, should be killed and used for food. Therefore treating all animals as a food source is going to get you into a lot of trouble Niya, a lot.

----------


## Witis

> Yea, you are the most creative troll I've ever met. I'd pay mucho bucks to see you troll Christians the way you're trolling is with your tree hugging act. I don't think I could have kept it up this long.


Heh, thanks, I think, although I am not a troll and I truly believe everything I have written re determining which animals should be defended and which animals can be turned into food.

----------


## Witis

> Eating = right.
> 
> Starving = wrong.


You won't starve if you cut out beef and chicken Niya, instead it will open a whole new world of culinary treats which are currently under appreciated including all sorts of fish including sharks, lobsters, crabs, and of course snakes.

----------


## Niya

> Heh, you can help save the world by refusing to eat steak Niya.


How can me starving myself save the world ?

----------


## Niya

> ...Therefore treating all animals as a food source is going to get you into a lot of trouble Niya, a lot.


Really ? What kind of trouble. Prey tell!

----------


## Niya

> You won't starve if you cut out beef and chicken Niya, instead it will open a whole new world of culinary treats which are currently under appreciated including all sorts of fish including sharks, lobsters, crabs, and of course snakes.


Beef, chicken and fish are the easiest to get. Not like you can go to a restaurant and order snake and only some might sell shark meat. Chickens and cows are ubiquitous. I'm allergic to crustaceans so crabs and lobsters are out.

----------


## Niya

> ...although I am not a troll and I truly believe everything I have written re determining which animals should be defended and which animals can be turned into food.


Yea right. I do not believe for a second that you are serious. This conversation is interesting and there are people who actually believe some of what you're pretending to believe and its amusing which is why I'm even entertaining this conversation.

----------


## Witis

> Real men eat meat. It'll put some hair on your chest son!!
> +10 man points if you hunt and kill the meat yourself.


Quit it with the son comments. However I'll take those man points, here's a gator that I'm going to cook up for dinner:

----------


## Witis

> Weirdo. Can't say I've met many people that have eaten snake. Iguanas? Yes, but snakes.....err


Although you would probably eat snake if you had the opportunity.

----------


## Witis

> Funny, I don't feel a compulsion to defend myself for doing what comes perfectly natural for me.





> Does going around murdering folks come naturally to you?





> I don't know. I've never murdered anyone.


Then it probably shouldn't feel natural to consciously murder cows and chickens. :L

----------


## Witis

> How can me starving myself save the world ?


Don't starve yourself, just let the innocent animals go and help save the world one meal at a time.

----------


## Witis

> Really ? What kind of trouble. Prey tell!


The traditional corrections for crimes as serious as murder include extended periods in prison and executions.

----------


## Witis

> Beef, chicken and fish are the easiest to get. Not like you can go to a restaurant and order snake and only some might sell shark meat. Chickens and cows are ubiquitous. I'm allergic to crustaceans so crabs and lobsters are out.


You can always focus on a predominantly fish diet and taste the more exotic nasties like sharks and snakes if you get the opportunity.

----------


## Witis

> Yea right. I do not believe for a second that you are serious. This conversation is interesting and there are people who actually believe some of what you're pretending to believe and its amusing which is why I'm even entertaining this conversation.


I actually live according to the logic I have provided. Why would I go around murdering innocent chickens and cows when there is an abundance of fresh and canned fish available everywhere I go? Who wants to go to hell when you can go to heaven instead?

----------


## Niya

> The traditional corrections for crimes as serious as murder include extended periods in prison and executions.


Then why am I not in prison already ?

----------


## Niya

> Although you would probably eat snake if you had the opportunity.


Yep!

----------


## Niya

> I actually live according to the logic I have provided. Why would I go around murdering innocent chickens and cows when there is an abundance of fresh and canned fish available everywhere I go? Who wants to go to hell when you can go to heaven instead?


So you believe in heaven and hell ?

----------


## Niya

> Quit it with the son comments. However I'll take those man points, here's a gator that I'm going to cook up for dinner:


Yum yum.

----------


## Witis

> Then why am I not in prison already ?


Ah, you seem to think that you have a reasonable chance of getting away with your chicken and cow murders. I am not so optimistic re your chances especially as time nears infinity. ☹

----------


## Witis

> Yep!


Yep, thought so, they always think they won't eat snake, fish or bear at first like baleen whales but they always do in the end.

----------


## Witis

> So you believe in heaven and hell ?


Sure, if you are good then you go to heaven, if you are bad then you go off to the other place like the dinosaurs.

----------


## Witis

> Yum yum.


Scores +10 man points, yes! ˚ᵕ˚

----------


## Witis



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> What have I made up? That there is no requirement for trees to line desert streams


Yeah, I don't know that there is a law about this. How many desert streams do you know that don't have any thick vegetation along them (not necessarily trees)? If you do know some, check out their grazing history, because you will probably find that they are heavily grazed. The presence of thick/tall vegetation in the desert tells you where the water is.




> that the sun is hottest in the middle of the day


Where do you live? Out here, the hottest time of day isn't mid-day, but around 4 or 5 in the afternoon when the sun is not directly over head.




> that the deepest pools are the coolest


Yeah, that's certainly one of the pieces you are making up. Perhaps you are thinking of lakes where thermal stratification can take place? Streams don't work that way. The temperature of the water is uniform throughout unless you have groundwater seeps.





> or that desert fish have evolved to withstand desert conditions including warm water and some species can even survive when the water completely disappears?


There certainly are fish that have evolved as you state. There are also plenty of non-desert fish in desert streams. I'm also not sure that there is a desert fish that is consumed by humans. The fish in our streams are trout, and they are not tolerant of hot water, nor can they withstand drought. There are some trout species that were introduced, but there are also several species that are native to these streams and were doing fine until cows were introduced.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I have never indicated that taste is a valid justification for killing any plant or creature; "because they taste good" has been used by you, Niya, FunkyD, and many others in an attempt to falsely justify your consumption of chickens and cows.


You use it to justify eating fish. While you might conclude that piscivorous fish are murderers, and therefore you are justified in eating them, you haven't been very good about making any distinction regarding the diet of the fish. You just say that they taste good. You also appear to justify killing plants, which are necessarily innocent. I guess you never said that you liked the taste of vegetables, so perhaps you don't kill them because they taste good.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Heh, you can help save the world by refusing to eat steak Niya.


I agree with this statement. I rarely eat beef because the industry is evil, and the cows do so much damage. On the other hand, I occasionally eat shrimp, and there probably isn't a worse industry out there, so I'm a bit of a hypocrit in that regard.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Yep, thought so, they always think they won't eat snake, fish or bear at first like baleen whales but they always do in the end.


What does that mean? Are you wrapping whales in with snakes, fish, or bears, or are you saying that whales don't think they will eat snakes, fish or bears...then end up eating them. If so...how did a whale end up eating a bear, especially a baleen whale?

By the way, do you eat ALL fish? For example, do you eat Tilapia? How about carp? Shrimp, clams, lobster (I realize they aren't actually fish, but they are seafood, and none of them are necessarily predatory)?

----------


## Witis

> Yeah, I don't know that there is a law about this. How many desert streams do you know that don't have any thick vegetation along them (not necessarily trees)? If you do know some, check out their grazing history, because you will probably find that they are heavily grazed. The presence of thick/tall vegetation in the desert tells you where the water is.


There is an example of a desert river where there is a small amount of green vegetation but no shade from any trees:


and even if there are a few trees around they don't offer any protection from the midday sun:






> Where do you live? Out here, the hottest time of day isn't mid-day, but around 4 or 5 in the afternoon when the sun is not directly over head.


Are you sure, the most direct sunlight is usually around midday (most UV radiation) and the temperature is close to the daily max at that time too (within a couple of degrees centigrade).





> that the deepest pools are the coolest





> Yeah, that's certainly one of the pieces you are making up. Perhaps you are thinking of lakes where thermal stratification can take place? Streams don't work that way. The temperature of the water is uniform throughout unless you have groundwater seeps.


I think we will have to agree to disagree on that one.





> desert fish have evolved to withstand desert conditions including warm water and some species can even survive when the water completely disappears.





> There certainly are fish that have evolved as you state. There are also plenty of non-desert fish in desert streams. I'm also not sure that there is a desert fish that is consumed by humans. The fish in our streams are trout, and they are not tolerant of hot water, nor can they withstand drought. There are some trout species that were introduced, but there are also several species that are native to these streams and were doing fine until cows were introduced.


"Trout are usually found in cool (50–60 °F or 10–16 °C), clear streams and lakes" - Ah you are talking about trying to get non desert fish to survive and thrive in desert conditions, that's a much harder feat to accomplish and I wouldn't go blaming the cows so quickly when the desert conditions are the most likely cause of their death. You might find that the fish die even when the river banks are completely fenced off. I would focus on reintroducing desert fish that have evolved to withstand the desert conditions and are good eating instead, I am sure there are some tasty desert species that have yet to make it regularly onto my dinner plate.

----------


## Witis

> I have never indicated that taste is a valid justification for killing any plant or creature; "because they taste good" has been used by you, Niya, FunkyD, and many others in an attempt to falsely justify your consumption of chickens and cows.





> You use it to justify eating fish.


Nope, I have never used taste as a justification for eating any animal. In the case of fish I outlined that fish continue to grow until they die so that if you made a robotic fish it would continue to eat and grow until it takes over the universe or dies trying hence fish represent a threat to the safety of the universe.




> You also appear to justify killing plants, which are necessarily innocent. I guess you never said that you liked the taste of vegetables, so perhaps you don't kill them because they taste good.


 I have already indicated that I do not condone killing plants and that I eat mushrooms which have a rootstock that is preserved between seasons and tomatoes. Are you perhaps referring to annuals such as peas and vegetables that grow below ground such as carrots, onions, carrots, and parsnips? They are usually annuals or biennials: "A biennial plant is a flowering plant that takes two years to complete its biological lifecycle.[1] In the first year the plant grows leaves, stems, and roots (vegetative structures), then it enters a period of dormancy over the colder months. Usually the stem remains very short and the leaves are low to the ground, forming a rosette. Many biennials require a cold treatment, or vernalization, before they will flower. During the next spring or summer, the stem of the biennial plant elongates greatly, or "bolts". The plant then flowers, producing fruits and seeds before it finally dies" (Wiki). So those plants only have a natural lifecycle of 1-2 years i.e. they are not killed by humans.

----------


## Niya

> Ah, you seem to think that you have a reasonable chance of getting away with your chicken and cow murders. I am not so optimistic re your chances especially as time nears infinity. ☹


Well I won't live forever so I think I can safely enjoy beef until I die. Infinity can pucker up and kiss my....well you know...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> There is an example of a desert river where there is a small amount of green vegetation but no shade from any trees:


Yeah, that's a river. We don't have any of that size. It did occur to me that you may be thinking of large rivers where riparian vegetation can't cover the stream. Those are a pretty small portion of the total, but in those cases, cows probably have little direct impact. 





> Are you sure, the most direct sunlight is usually around midday (most UV radiation) and the temperature is close to the daily max at that time too (within a couple of degrees centigrade).


Yes. Daily max temperatures out here are as I stated.






> I think we will have to agree to disagree on that one.


I think you have no idea, so we can certainly agree to disagree. 






> "Trout are usually found in cool (50–60 °F or 10–16 °C), clear streams and lakes" - Ah you are talking about trying to get non desert fish to survive and thrive in desert conditions, that's a much harder feat to accomplish and I wouldn't go blaming the cows so quickly when the desert conditions are the most likely cause of their death.


Right. We put the fish there.... That's just not the case. The trout and salmon were there for thousands or millions of years. The impact of man was to bring in the cows, not to bring in the fish, and the cows certainly had the impact I described.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure what to make of that second statement. Many of those annuals and bienniels are only that way because we moved them from their native habitat to somewhere else. My sister had potatos growing for years without replanting, and I've had carrots do the same (if they can survive the winter). Aside from that, it sounds like you eat no leafy vegetables (cabbage, lettuce, spinach, etc.), don't worry too much about eating the seeds of the plant, and justify the rest one way or another.

Your views on fish are just bizarre.

----------


## Witis

> I agree with this statement. I rarely eat beef because the industry is evil, and the cows do so much damage. On the other hand, I occasionally eat shrimp, and there probably isn't a worse industry out there, so I'm a bit of a hypocrit in that regard.


Hmmm how often is rarely, and what about chickens Sharky, do you still eat them regularly?

----------


## Witis

> Yep, thought so, they always think they won't eat snake, fish or bear at first like baleen whales but they always do in the end.





> What does that mean?


Exactly what I wrote. =)





> Are you wrapping whales in with snakes, fish, or bears, or are you saying that whales don't think they will eat snakes, fish or bears...then end up eating them. If so...how did a whale end up eating a bear, especially a baleen whale?


Baleen whales can't eat each other unlike snakes, fish, or bears.





> By the way, do you eat ALL fish? For example, do you eat Tilapia? How about carp? Shrimp, clams, lobster (I realize they aren't actually fish, but they are seafood, and none of them are necessarily predatory)?


I have never eaten a Tilapia although I have recently eaten lobster and shrimp. I'd eat one of those clams -> http://www.world-science.net/otherne...0_old-clam.htm.

----------


## Witis

> Well I won't live forever so I think I can safely enjoy beef until I die. Infinity can pucker up and kiss my....well you know...


I'll have to quote you on that, oh wait, I just did. Do you have any regrets about saying goodbye to infinity?

----------


## Witis

> Yeah, that's a river. We don't have any of that size. It did occur to me that you may be thinking of large rivers where riparian vegetation can't cover the stream. Those are a pretty small portion of the total, but in those cases, cows probably have little direct impact.


The point being, as I indicated, trees don't necessarily have to line the banks of a desert river or stream.




> Yes. Daily max temperatures out here are as I stated.


The max UV is at midday and the temp is within 2 degree centigrade of the max at midday making it the worst time of the day in the desert.




> I think you have no idea, so we can certainly agree to disagree.


I see, that makes me happy. =)




> Right. We put the fish there.... That's just not the case. The trout and salmon were there for thousands or millions of years. The impact of man was to bring in the cows, not to bring in the fish, and the cows certainly had the impact I described.


You have had cold climate fish instead of desert species growing in your desert stream for millions of years? I have to be quite skeptical about that claim and ask for you to provide some evidence to support your statement. Also I do no imagine that you can possibly blame the cows for eating all of the lush vegetation when it's the humans forcing them to live in the desert which is a foreign environment to them.

----------


## Witis

> I'm not sure what to make of that second statement. Many of those annuals and bienniels are only that way because we moved them from their native habitat to somewhere else. My sister had potatos growing for years without replanting, and I've had carrots do the same (if they can survive the winter). Aside from that, it sounds like you eat no leafy vegetables (cabbage, lettuce, spinach, etc.), don't worry too much about eating the seeds of the plant, and justify the rest one way or another.


I agree that occasionally some growers do incorrectly treat perennials as annuals and grow them in climates where they will not survive the winters thus killing the plant but overall eating fruit and veg is quite a plant safe thing. Re eating seed, are you talking about eating nuts or something else?




> Your views on fish are just bizarre.


I wouldn't call them bizarre. The same applies to the 400 year old quahog clams, they continue to grow until they die, so if you made a robotic clam then it would continue to grow until it takes over the universe or dies trying, hence they would make it on to my dinner plate.

----------


## homer13j



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> The point being, as I indicated, trees don't necessarily have to line the banks of a desert river or stream.


True, but that's a distinct minority situation.




> The max UV is at midday and the temp is within 2 degree centigrade of the max at midday making it the worst time of the day in the desert.


Have you ever been in a desert? I've hiked and biked across a pair of them, and the heat was not at midday. Since you don't believe that, here's a link to the climate data for Boise:

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=boi

I can't think of any weather stations that are clearly desert, so Boise will have to suffice. If you look at today, the high was not just a bit after 1:00, it was also shockingly low. I picked the wrong week to be on vacation, because it's tolerable in Boise this week. That's due to some odd cloud cover and rain from monsoonal moisture blowing in from the south. If you look at the highs for any day last week you will find that the peak temperature was between 4 and 6 in the afternoon. That's the way it works in the desert. I had to get my miles in before noon, because that's when it was comfortable. One day, when the temps got up around 100, I got most of my miles by 11, then sat in the shade of a kiosk (pretty dubious shade, at that), until the sun got low in the sky. I think I started hiking again around 7:30 or 8, and hiked until 11 at night. The heat of the day was certainly not noon, but on around 5. The climate data for Boise shows the same pattern.





> You have had cold climate fish instead of desert species growing in your desert stream for millions of years? I have to be quite skeptical about that claim and ask for you to provide some evidence to support your statement.


I have no desire to do this. I'm not sure where you live, but you seem to have some kind of Disney view of deserts, too. Trout are pretty common throughout the west. You can look up the distribution of the redband trout (a resident form of the rainbow), and will find that they are located in plenty of desert areas (and plenty of non-desert areas, too). A few varieties of cutthroat are also found in desert streams, and green trout may be, as well. Some of the cutthroat may not be native, others are. If you find brook or brown trout, those are not native, so they were planted. Some varieties of rainbows are not native, either, and have been planted widely. The redbands have never been planted anywhere, to the best of my knowledge, probably because they don't grow large enough to make good sport fish (though brook trout can also reproduce at a tiny size).

One point that you will come across, if you search enough, is that there are lots of streams out here that don't connect to anything, but soak into the ground. Many of these streams have populations of cutthroat trout, and many of these fish look distinctly different from each other, since they haven't been able to mingle for millenia. Some people debate whether these are all even the same species.





> Also I do no imagine that you can possibly blame the cows for eating all of the lush vegetation when it's the humans forcing them to live in the desert which is a foreign environment to them.


The cows did the eating. As long as the humans fenced them out of the streams, then all is more or less well (except that their grazing appears to allow an invasive grass to get a toehold, which increases fire danger, but that's a different matter).

----------


## Witis

At least the gators and snakes look edible, I am not so sure about the rest of that food chain diagram homer13j.

"As the snail grows, so does its calcium carbonate shell. The shell grows additively, by the addition of new calcium carbonate, which is secreted by glands located in the snail's mantle. The new material is added to the edge of the shell aperture (the opening of the shell). Therefore the centre of the shell's spiral was made when the snail was younger, and the outer part when the snail was older. When the snail reaches full adult size, it may build a thickened lip around the shell aperture. At this point the snail stops growing, and begins reproducing." (Wiki) so I don't imagine that snails would make it onto my plate.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I wouldn't call them bizarre.


Of course not, but they are. These things that keep growing do not do so at a linnear rate, and they won't progress to infinite size if they lived infinitely long. You can figure that out for yourself by thinking about dimensions: If length increases linnearly, then surface area increases at roughly the square of that rate and volume at roughly the cube of that rate. The amount of energy used by the organism is related to the number of cells, and therefore should be proportional to the volume. At some point, it becomes physically impossible to get enough food into the gut to provide the energy. This will be true of your robotic animal as well as your real animal unless you come up with a totally artificial energy source, but that would hardly be comparable to anything.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, since the surface area of the gut would increase at most by the square of the increase in length, such that energy absorption would have to become infinitely high to handle an ever increasing volume, fish must be removed from your plate, as well, because they can't keep increasing forever.

----------


## Gruff

As Grandpa used to say as he steered me away from the salad bar.
"That's just for lookin at son."  "The steak is over here."   :Big Grin: 

Grandma had a different take on it.
Attachment 116625

----------


## Gruff

This book is full of Witis-isms.

Attachment 116627

----------


## Gruff

Something very attractive about this gal,  
and She ain't bad looking either.
Attachment 116629

----------


## Niya

> Something very attractive about this gal,  
> and She ain't bad looking either.
> Attachment 116629


Careful there. Some folks 'round right might accuse you of objectifying women!

----------


## Gruff

Nuffin objective about it.  Simply saying if I loved plaid slacks I wouldn't run around trying to get everyone to wear plaid slacks.  Just because their loud doesn't mean I have to be.   :Smilie:

----------


## Niya

> Nuffin objective about it.  Simply saying if I loved plaid slacks I wouldn't run around trying to get everyone to wear plaid slacks.  Just because their loud doesn't mean I have to be.


errr  :Ehh:  ok

----------


## Niya

> At least the gators and snakes look edible, I am not so sure about the rest of that food chain diagram homer13j.


The chicken and the cow look the best to me. Donno what you have against them.

----------


## Niya

> I'll have to quote you on that, oh wait, I just did. Do you have any regrets about saying goodbye to infinity?


Point is, even if crackpots like the people you're pretending to be do manage to convince humanity to outlaw the eating of chickens and cows, I'll be long dead by then. I won't want to live in such a world anyway.

----------


## Witis

> True, but that's a distinct minority situation.


I don't have any statistics but I highly doubt that tall shady trees line the majority of every desert river and stream.




> Have you ever been in a desert? I've hiked and biked across a pair of them, and the heat was not at midday. Since you don't believe that, here's a link to the climate data for Boise:
> 
> http://www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=boi


Sadly I couldn't seem to work out how to get the figures I needed to work out the U.V. and temp readings over the course of a day.




> I can't think of any weather stations that are clearly desert, so Boise will have to suffice. If you look at today, the high was not just a bit after 1:00, it was also shockingly low. I picked the wrong week to be on vacation, because it's tolerable in Boise this week. That's due to some odd cloud cover and rain from monsoonal moisture blowing in from the south. If you look at the highs for any day last week you will find that the peak temperature was between 4 and 6 in the afternoon. That's the way it works in the desert. I had to get my miles in before noon, because that's when it was comfortable. One day, when the temps got up around 100, I got most of my miles by 11, then sat in the shade of a kiosk (pretty dubious shade, at that), until the sun got low in the sky. I think I started hiking again around 7:30 or 8, and hiked until 11 at night. The heat of the day was certainly not noon, but on around 5. The climate data for Boise shows the same pattern.


When I was talking about U.V. and temp over the course of a day I was talking about that:
http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/paleo/ctl/clisci0.html
"By the time the surface temperature reaches its maximum, the amount of UV radiation reaching the surface has decreased almost by half of that at solar noon". At noon there is max U.V. and the temp is close to the daily max making it the worst time of the day in a desert. I know the temp can stay elevated near the daily max sometimes not dropping until 10pm or later, but noon is still the most stressful time in my view.




> You have had cold climate fish instead of desert species growing in your desert stream for millions of years? I have to be quite skeptical about that claim and ask for you to provide some evidence to support your statement.





> I have no desire to do this. I'm not sure where you live, but you seem to have some kind of Disney view of deserts, too. Trout are pretty common throughout the west. You can look up the distribution of the redband trout (a resident form of the rainbow), and will find that they are located in plenty of desert areas (and plenty of non-desert areas, too). A few varieties of cutthroat are also found in desert streams, and green trout may be, as well. Some of the cutthroat may not be native, others are. If you find brook or brown trout, those are not native, so they were planted. Some varieties of rainbows are not native, either, and have been planted widely. The redbands have never been planted anywhere, to the best of my knowledge, probably because they don't grow large enough to make good sport fish (though brook trout can also reproduce at a tiny size).
> 
> One point that you will come across, if you search enough, is that there are lots of streams out here that don't connect to anything, but soak into the ground. Many of these streams have populations of cutthroat trout, and many of these fish look distinctly different from each other, since they haven't been able to mingle for millenia. Some people debate whether these are all even the same species.


Trout are typically regarded as cool climate fish so that is a problem if they are making their way into desert areas like the redbands:



As far as I am aware the majority of the native desert fish in North America are endangered or have become extinct this century including the bonytail chub: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonytail_chub due to pressure from non native species. One solution is to reintroduce some of the endangered species of native desert fish in order to avoid the problems you are talking about regarding the water temperature killing the non native or temperate climate species. I bet some of those species are extremely tasty.




> Also I do no imagine that you can possibly blame the cows for eating all of the lush vegetation when it's the humans forcing them to live in the desert which is a foreign environment to them.





> The cows did the eating. As long as the humans fenced them out of the streams, then all is more or less well (except that their grazing appears to allow an invasive grass to get a toehold, which increases fire danger, but that's a different matter).


Yep if you are going to try to farm cows in the desert and the cows really do kill the riparian vegetation then you have fence of the river banks to protect the wildlife that lives there.

----------


## Niya

Btw, I hear that human meat tastes terrible so altruistic instincts aside, I won't eat human anyways so that settles all your meandering to try and make it look as if I'd eat humans too.

----------


## Witis

> Of course not, but they are.


Revolutionary, progressive, or radical perhaps but certainly not bizarre.




> These things that keep growing do not do so at a linnear rate, and they won't progress to infinite size if they lived infinitely long.


They keep on growing unless they suffer a reduction in their food supply, they get sick, or they die and they will try and take over the universe unless I turn them into dinner. =)




> You can figure that out for yourself by thinking about dimensions: If length increases linnearly, then surface area increases at roughly the square of that rate and volume at roughly the cube of that rate. The amount of energy used by the organism is related to the number of cells, and therefore should be proportional to the volume. At some point, it becomes physically impossible to get enough food into the gut to provide the energy.


That's why it's my job to eat them before that happens. =D

----------


## Witis

> By the way, since the surface area of the gut would increase at most by the square of the increase in length, such that energy absorption would have to become infinitely high to handle an ever increasing volume, fish must be removed from your plate, as well, because they can't keep increasing forever.


As fish keep on growing unless they are stopped they will definitely not be removed from my plate in order for me to save the world one meal at a time. ˚ᵕ˚

----------


## Niya

> As fish keep on growing unless they are stopped they will definitely not be removed from my plate in order for me to save the world one meal at a time. ˚ᵕ˚


So you have no problem murdering innocent fishes ?

----------


## Witis

> As Grandpa used to say as he steered me away from the salad bar.
> "That's just for lookin at son."  "The steak is over here."


I hope he meant the salmon steak.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Grandma had a different take on it.
> Attachment 116625


"Vegetarianism is the practice of abstaining from the consumption of meat – red meat, poultry, seafood and the flesh of any other animal; it may also include abstention from by-products of animal slaughter." "There are varieties of the diet as well: an ovo-vegetarian diet includes eggs but not dairy products, a lacto-vegetarian diet includes dairy products but not eggs, and an ovo-lacto vegetarian diet includes both eggs and dairy products. A vegan, or strict vegetarian, diet excludes all animal products, including eggs, dairy, beeswax and honey. Some vegans also avoid animal products such as leather for clothing and goose-fat for shoe polish." Thus I am clearly not a vegetarian or a vegan.

----------


## Witis

> This book is full of Witis-isms.
> 
> Attachment 116627


Epic fail.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Witis

> Something very attractive about this gal,  
> and She ain't bad looking either.
> Attachment 116629


Yes, that is heading in the right direction, finally you seem to be getting it.

----------


## Witis

> The chicken and the cow look the best to me. Donno what you have against them.


Chickens and cows should definitely not be in any food chain.

----------


## Witis

> Point is, even if crackpots like the people you're pretending to be do manage to convince humanity to outlaw the eating of chickens and cows, I'll be long dead by then. I won't want to live in such a world anyway.


You wouldn't want to live in heaven on earth? That's sad. ☹

----------


## Niya

> Chickens and cows should definitely not be in any food chain.


Tell that to nature.

----------


## Niya

> You wouldn't want to live in heaven on earth? That's sad. ☹,


More like the darkest part of hell!

----------


## Witis

> So you have no problem murdering innocent fishes ?


I have no problems killing fish for food as I certainly do not view them as innocent.

----------


## Witis

> Chickens and cows should definitely not be in any food chain.





> Tell that to nature.


I like nature and evolution as it produced many nice species including humans, chickens, and cows and none of those species should be in any food chain.

----------


## Witis

> More like the darkest part of hell!


You seriously want to be damned to hell? You are obviously insane. Are you more interested in an execution or long term to eternal damnation?

----------


## Niya

> You seriously want to be damned to hell? You are obviously insane. Are you more interested in an execution or long term to eternal damnation?


No...hell is that world where you get prison time for eating beef. I don't want to be there.

----------


## Niya

> I like nature and evolution as it produced many nice species including humans, chickens, and cows and none of those species should be in any food chain.


Well nature did include them in the food chain so direct your false rage at nature and evolution.

----------


## Niya

> I have no problems killing fish for food as I certainly do not view them as innocent.


Fishes are more innocent that cows. Cows **** all over the place and stink us up. What do fishes do ? They don't do anybody anything and they make great pets.

----------


## Niya

How can such beauty not be innocent. Cows are ugly and smelly. I'd rather kill cows than slay beautiful creatures like fishes.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

Cows and dumb looking and ugly. Their only useful purpose is food and milk.

----------


## Niya

Ten cows should be mutilated for everyone of these graceful and beautiful creatures that die.

----------


## Witis

> No...hell is that world where you get prison time for eating beef. I don't want to be there.


That's heaven pal and I am fairly certain there is not much you can do about it Niya, so what's it going to be execution or long term to eternal damnation? If you are a serious atheist run it as a hypothetical.

----------


## Witis

> Well nature did include them in the food chain so direct your false rage at nature and evolution.


Evolution and nature already did its thing by producing humans, chickens, and cows so now it's up to me to save the chickens and cows. =)

----------


## Niya

> That's heaven pal and I am fairly certain there is not much you can do about it Niya, so what's it going to be execution or long term to eternal damnation? If you are a serious atheist run it as a hypothetical.


Chances are, nobody would be retarded enough to actually outlaw the killing of cows. Not in this time or any future times so I'm pretty sure I'd be fine even if I could live forever.

----------


## Niya

> Evolution and nature already did its thing by producing humans, chickens, and cows so now it's up to me to save the chickens and cows. =)


Maybe you should buy an island and then you can collect as many as you can to save them.

----------


## Witis

> Fishes are more innocent that cows. Cows **** all over the place and stink us up. What do fishes do ? They don't do anybody anything and they make great pets.


What insanities are you writing? Fishes swim around killing everything in sight while trying to take over the universe, cows are luverly symbiotic creatures that should be protected rather than eaten.

----------


## Niya

Look and this ugly dumb looking beast.



Deserves to be eaten.

----------


## Niya

> ...What insanities are you writing? Fishes swim around killing everything in sight while trying to take over the universe...


Well its a big universe. I don't think they would succeed anytime soon.

----------


## Witis

> How can such beauty not be innocent. Cows are ugly and smelly. I'd rather kill cows than slay beautiful creatures like fishes.


That's because you are crazy Niya.

----------


## Witis

> Cows and dumb looking and ugly. Their only useful purpose is food and milk.


Don't you go murdering any more cows Niya, don't you do it!

----------


## Niya

> That's because you are crazy Niya.


Still better than an ugly ass cow!

----------


## Niya

> Don't you go murdering any more cows Niya, don't you do it!


I need to be fed son.

----------


## Witis

> Ten cows should be mutilated for everyone of these graceful and beautiful creatures that die.


You are getting crazier by the minute.

----------


## Niya

> You are getting crazier by the minute.


In this case, that's a compliment.

----------


## Gruff

> Yes, that is heading in the right direction, finally you seem to be getting it.


Sadly you do not.  You troll instead of quietly living up to what you believe to be true.
I'm not wasting my time on this topic anymore.  Since my feet work and i don't give a hoot.  I'm outta here..

----------


## Witis

> Chances are, nobody would be retarded enough to actually outlaw the killing of cows. Not in this time or any future times so I'm pretty sure I'd be fine even if I could live forever.


You seem to think that you will somehow get away with knowingly murdering innocent creatures like chickens and cows, I hate to break it to you but you are behaving exactly like a dinosaur.

----------


## dday9

Shazzoooo!

----------


## Witis

> Look and this ugly dumb looking beast.
> 
> 
> 
> Deserves to be eaten.


Looks friendly to me, rather than killing it before it reaches 2 let it live as long as it can.

----------


## Niya

> Sadly you do not.  You troll instead of quietly living up to what you believe to be true.
> I'm not wasting my time on this topic anymore.  Since my feet work and i don't give a hoot.  I'm outta here..


lol Gruff, I hope you aren't taking his ravings seriously. He's just having fun trolling. He doesn't really believe all that stuff he is talking about.

----------


## Witis

> Maybe you should buy an island and then you can collect as many as you can to save them.


Are you telling me that you want to eat all the cows and chickesn in the world until you make them extinct?

----------


## Niya

> You seem to think that you will somehow get away with knowingly murdering innocent creatures like chickens and cows, I hate to break it to you but you are behaving exactly like a dinosaur.


Will get away ? Son, I've already gotten way with it all my life. 

And how would you know what a dinosaur behaved ?

----------


## Niya

> Looks friendly to me, rather than killing it before it reaches 2 let it live as long as it can.


Hmmm........nah.

----------


## Witis

> ...What insanities are you writing? Fishes swim around killing everything in sight while trying to take over the universe...





> Well its a big universe. I don't think they would succeed anytime soon.


You don't seem to find that offensive in any way, nor feel any duty to stop the fishes from doing so.

----------


## Niya

> Are you telling me that you want to eat all the cows and chickesn in the world until you make them extinct?


Oh hell no. If they go extinct, I can't enjoy their delicious meat anymore now can I. I'll let'em have babies first and then I'll slaughter them!

----------


## Niya

> You don't seem to find that offensive in any way, nor feel any duty to stop the fishes from doing so.


Nah. Let'em take over!

----------


## Witis

> Still better than an ugly ass cow!


Does that mean you are violently against anything even remotely ugly?

----------


## Witis

> I need to be fed son.


I am obviously not your son. Oh well, at least you can't say you weren't warned!

----------


## Witis

> In this case, that's a compliment.


Heh, at least the crazy fella knows he's crazy.

----------


## Witis

> Sadly you do not.  You troll instead of quietly living up to what you believe to be true.
> I'm not wasting my time on this topic anymore.  Since my feet work and i don't give a hoot.  I'm outta here..


Happily I am not a troll Gruff. =)

----------


## Witis

> Shazzoooo!

----------


## Witis

> lol Gruff, I hope you aren't taking his ravings seriously. He's just having fun trolling. He doesn't really believe all that stuff he is talking about.


I truly believe everything I have written re saving innocent species and the consumption of evil species.

----------


## Witis

> Will get away ? Son, I've already gotten way with it all my life. 
> 
> And how would you know what a dinosaur behaved ?


Please quit it re the son comments as calling me your son is highly offensive to me. Until you knowingly murdered and consumed chicken and beef you potentially had a reasonable excuse i.e. ignorance, however, now you no longer have that as a excuse, and that means that eating chicken and beef turns you into a dinosaur. Dinosaurs behave like alligators, fish, and snakes.

----------


## Niya

> Does that mean you are violently against anything even remotely ugly?


No...but if you're ugly but tasty then I'm gonna be very happy to kill you and eat you.

----------


## Witis

> [Cow]Looks friendly to me, rather than killing it before it reaches 2 let it live as long as it can.





> Hmmm........nah.


What, no mercy Niya?

----------


## Witis

> Oh hell no. If they go extinct, I can't enjoy their delicious meat anymore now can I. I'll let'em have babies first and then I'll slaughter them!


Ah, that is quite some choice there Niya.

----------


## Niya

> Please quit it re the son comments as calling me your son is highly offensive to me.

----------


## Niya

> What, no mercy Niya?


They are lower than me on the food chain, so ya, no mercy.

----------


## Witis

> You don't seem to find that offensive in any way, nor feel any duty to stop the fishes from doing so.





> Nah. Let'em take over!


You've gone full dinosaur Niya.

----------


## Niya

> Until you knowingly murdered and consumed chicken and beef you potentially had a reasonable excuse i.e. ignorance, however, now you no longer have that as a excuse, and that means that eating chicken and beef turns you into a dinosaur. Dinosaurs behave like alligators, fish, and snakes.


How many times do I have to say it, my excuse is that they taste too good. I just can't help it. When I see a nice fat cow, I just wanna eat it. Get on my level son.

----------


## Witis

> No...but if you're ugly but tasty then I'm gonna be very happy to kill you and eat you.


Ah ok, so the appearance of the cow had nothing to do with you wanting to murder it.

----------


## Witis

> They are lower than me on the food chain, so ya, no mercy.


No mercy it is then Niya.

----------


## Niya

> Ah ok, so the appearance of the cow had nothing to do with you wanting to murder it.


Yes, if they weren't so stupid looking, I might overlook the fact that they taste awesome. Then again, maybe not. I just love beef dude!!

----------


## Niya

Beef4lyfe kid!!

----------


## Niya

Imma gonna ask the mods for a name change. Imma change my handle to "EatBeefAllDay"

----------


## Witis

> How many times do I have to say it, my excuse is that they taste too good. I just can't help it. When I see a nice fat cow, I just wanna eat it. Get on my level son.


Do you have a favourite dinosaur that you like more than the others? Take your time: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinosaur

----------


## Niya

> No mercy it is then Niya.


I'm higher on the food chain. Its my right!!!

----------


## Niya

> Do you have a favourite dinosaur that you like more than the others? Take your time: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinosaur


The triceratops!

----------


## Witis

> Beef4lyfe kid!!


Ugga boey!

----------


## Witis

> Imma gonna ask the mods for a name change. Imma change my handle to "EatBeefAllDay"


Do you think you can handle being sent to hell?

----------


## Niya

> Do you think you can handle being sent to hell?


If hell is a place where I can eat beef all day, then sign me up! I'm going to hell. I hope I get to slaughter some cows too.

----------


## Witis

> I'm higher on the food chain. Its my right!!!


Although you are higher on the food chain it is not your right to kill innocent creatures. However, it is your right to commit murder if that is what you consciously decide you want to do, although then you have to pay for any crimes that you commit.

----------


## Witis

> The triceratops!


"Triceratops (Greek for "three-horn face") is a genus of herbivorous ceratopsid dinosaur that first appeared during the late Maastrichtian stage of the late Cretaceous period, about 68 million years ago" (Wiki). You can't murder beef if you are a Triceratops, try again ugga boye.

----------


## Witis

> If hell is a place where I can eat beef all day, then sign me up! I'm going to hell. I hope I get to slaughter some cows too.


No you don't quite have it. If you murder cows and chickens then you go to hell, they won't let you continue to commit more crimes like that once you are there.

----------


## Niya

> Although you are higher on the food chain it is not your right to kill innocent creatures.


Chickens and cows are better off in my stomach. It's my duty to make sure they end up there!!

----------


## Niya

That is what it means to be higher on the food chain.

----------


## Niya

> No you don't quite have it. If you murder cows and chickens then you go to hell, they won't let you continue to commit more crimes like that once you are there.


How can you believe in hell and evolution at the same time ? You must be quite insane dude.

----------


## Niya

> "Triceratops (Greek for "three-horn face") is a genus of herbivorous ceratopsid dinosaur that first appeared during the late Maastrichtian stage of the late Cretaceous period, about 68 million years ago" (Wiki). You can't murder beef if you are a Triceratops, try again ugga boye.


I don't care if it eats meat or not, its still an awesome creature!! Note that this doesn't mean I won't eat it....if it still lived that is.

----------


## Niya

> Do you think you can handle being sent to hell?


Handle ? Son, I wanna go there!

----------


## Witis

> Chickens and cows are better off in my stomach. It's my duty to make sure they end up there!!


But you now know you are consciously committing murder by eating chickens and cows i.e. there is a mens rea.

----------


## Witis

> That is what it means to be higher on the food chain.


As humans are capable of higher level rational thought being human includes the responsibility of defending rather than eating innocent animals.

----------


## Witis

> How can you believe in hell and evolution at the same time ? You must be quite insane dude.


How can you believe that you can commit murder and get away with it indefinitely? You must be criminally insane.

----------


## Niya

> As humans are capable of higher level rational thought being human includes the responsibility of defending rather than eating innocent animals.


My higher level of rational though tells me that since they taste good, I'm supposed to eat them.

----------


## Witis

> I don't care if it eats meat or not, its still an awesome creature!! Note that this doesn't mean I won't eat it....if it still lived that is.


Heh, if you are happy to murder chickens and cows then I don't see why you wouldn't kill a Triceratops too. Although you forgot to choose a carnivorous dinosaur.

----------


## Witis

> Handle ? Son, I wanna go there!


I am not your son. I actually believe that you do want to commit enough crimes to send yourself there Niya.

----------


## Witis

> My higher level of rational though tells me that since they taste good, I'm supposed to eat them.


No one can force you to be good Niya, if you want to be evil that is your prerogative.

----------


## Niya

> No one can force you to be good Niya, if you want to be evil that is your prerogative.


I don't want to be evil, I just want to be fed tasty food.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> If hell is a place where I can eat beef all day, then sign me up!


I've been having <ahem> "stomach problems" that have been getting worse and worse for about 3 or 4 years.  Been to see the doctors and there's nothing diagnosable so I've been cutting out various types of food to see what effect it has.  A couple of weeks ago I tried cutting out meat and, while not perfect, my digestion improved pretty dramatically.  Conclusion: I may be forced to cut meat out of my diet completely.

Hell is the place where you _can't_ eat beef all day. :Cry: 

Mind you, I had a burger last night and damn the consequences.  It should be noted that there are two meanings for the word "damn" and both are equally applicable.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I don't have any statistics but I highly doubt that tall shady trees line the majority of every desert river and stream.


I don't have the statistics, either. They line every fenced stream in this state, though.




> Sadly I couldn't seem to work out how to get the figures I needed to work out the U.V. and temp readings over the course of a day.
> 
> When I was talking about U.V. and temp over the course of a day I was talking about that:
> http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/paleo/ctl/clisci0.html
> "By the time the surface temperature reaches its maximum, the amount of UV radiation reaching the surface has decreased almost by half of that at solar noon". At noon there is max U.V. and the temp is close to the daily max making it the worst time of the day in a desert. I know the temp can stay elevated near the daily max sometimes not dropping until 10pm or later, but noon is still the most stressful time in my view.


I was wondering why you kept talking about UV radiation. I assumed that it was an afterthought, but now it looks like you really think that UV is related to heat. Are you sure you aren't thinking of IR? UV has little or nothing to do with heating as far as I can tell, it only deals with sunburns. The link you provided did show UV max, but also showed (and stated) that maximum surface temperature was much later. The link I gave you wasn't terribly hard to navigate to find the maximum daily temperature. Just click the radio button for the archived data, then select any day in the listbox. The daily max temperatures are there. However, since you seem to have gotten onto UV, I can see why you weren't able to get it, because that isn't in those reports. 

What's up with the UV?




> Trout are typically regarded as cool climate fish so that is a problem if they are making their way into desert areas like the redbands:


Classic! As soon as that video started, I recognized Dr. Dan Schill. He's a reasonable person to have talking about redband trout, since he has been involved with so much research on them. They aren't "making their way" into the desert. They've been there longer than we have. 




> As far as I am aware the majority of the native desert fish in North America are endangered or have become extinct this century including the bonytail chub: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonytail_chub due to pressure from non native species. One solution is to reintroduce some of the endangered species of native desert fish in order to avoid the problems you are talking about regarding the water temperature killing the non native or temperate climate species. I bet some of those species are extremely tasty.


Which ones? The desert fish, or the introduced species? Trout are trout, so you either like them or not. Redbands never get all that big, and I don't know of a single species found in desert streams that grows large enough to bother eating. You can certainly try eating chubs, if you so desire. There are plenty of species of those that are not endangered. I don't know of a single species that is consumed by humans, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> That's heaven pal and I am fairly certain there is not much you can do about it Niya, so what's it going to be execution or long term to eternal damnation? If you are a serious atheist run it as a hypothetical.


Frankly, your vision of heaven is as horrible as all the others I have ever heard. If this be heavan, then give me hell.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

On one point I would agree with Witis: If we banned the consumption of cows for meat, hides, and all the other things that they are used for (every part of the cow is used), that would work pretty well for me, because it would drive cows to extinction in no time. They simply aren't suited to live on their own, and wouldn't survive for long. The only reason they are sitll with us is because we find them useful. Without that, all the talk of evnironmental degradation that they cause would be moot.

----------


## homer13j



----------


## szlamany

So if we stop having cows as a protein source then what will it be replaced by?

Remember that movie Soylent Green (1973 might be too long ago for the young folk here).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, let's move on to the next thing.

----------


## dday9

> So, let's move on to the next thing.


OMG. Becky, look at her butt.

----------


## Witis

> I don't want to be evil, I just want to be fed tasty food.


I'm sorry Niya but you can't be good and murder chickens and cows. :L

----------


## Witis

> I've been having <ahem> "stomach problems" that have been getting worse and worse for about 3 or 4 years.  Been to see the doctors and there's nothing diagnosable so I've been cutting out various types of food to see what effect it has.  A couple of weeks ago I tried cutting out meat and, while not perfect, my digestion improved pretty dramatically.  Conclusion: I may be forced to cut meat out of my diet completely.
> 
> Hell is the place where you _can't_ eat beef all day.
> 
> Mind you, I had a burger last night and damn the consequences.  It should be noted that there are two meanings for the word "damn" and both are equally applicable.


Do you mean you are thinking about going vegetarian/vegan or can you still eat fish Dec?

----------


## Witis

> I don't have the statistics, either. They line every fenced stream in this state, though.


True, I can't imagine why they would fence them otherwise except to protect small shrubs and other plant life.




> I was wondering why you kept talking about UV radiation. I assumed that it was an afterthought, but now it looks like you really think that UV is related to heat. Are you sure you aren't thinking of IR? UV has little or nothing to do with heating as far as I can tell, it only deals with sunburns. The link you provided did show UV max, but also showed (and stated) that maximum surface temperature was much later. The link I gave you wasn't terribly hard to navigate to find the maximum daily temperature. Just click the radio button for the archived data, then select any day in the listbox. The daily max temperatures are there. However, since you seem to have gotten onto UV, I can see why you weren't able to get it, because that isn't in those reports.
> 
> What's up with the UV?


The U.V. chart shows the sun's intensity peaks at midday although it takes a few hours for the temperature to peak in response, even so the temperature at midday is only a few degree lower than its daily peak, thus the midday sun is the most intense time of the day in the desert. The water can be warmed indirectly by the air temperature or directly by the sun thus the water is being heated the most at midday and that is when the sun is overhead meaning that any trees lining the stream will have little to no impact on the daily water temperature. So I am not convinced a. that there are very many tall trees lining the desert rivers and streams and b. even if there are whether they can substantially lower the water temperature given the heating effect of the midday sun.




> Classic! As soon as that video started, I recognized Dr. Dan Schill. He's a reasonable person to have talking about redband trout, since he has been involved with so much research on them. They aren't "making their way" into the desert. They've been there longer than we have.


I am not sure that was the point Dan was making, he was suggesting that it wasn't their natural environment and that they only survive in the desert in cool spring fed streams i.e. trout are a cool climate rather than a desert fish and that they haven't evolved to live there.




> As far as I am aware the majority of the native desert fish in North America are endangered or have become extinct this century including the bonytail chub: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonytail_chub due to pressure from non native species. One solution is to reintroduce some of the endangered species of native desert fish in order to avoid the problems you are talking about regarding the water temperature killing the non native or temperate climate species. I bet some of those species are extremely tasty.





> Which ones? The desert fish, or the introduced species? Trout are trout, so you either like them or not. Redbands never get all that big, and I don't know of a single species found in desert streams that grows large enough to bother eating. You can certainly try eating chubs, if you so desire. There are plenty of species of those that are not endangered. I don't know of a single species that is consumed by humans, though.


Not the trout as they are a cool climate species and so you know that there are going to be problems trying to get them to survive in the desert, so any of the native species that have evolved to withstand desert conditions. As far as picking out the species to focus on I guess that would involve a series of taste tests to determine which varieties will be most sought after in the fish markets, although perhaps you can make a case for some of the other less tasty varieties.

----------


## Witis

> Frankly, your vision of heaven is as horrible as all the others I have ever heard. If this be heavan, then give me hell.


My vision on this issue is that you are not allowed to murder innocent creatures in the same way that humans are not allowed to murder each other or execute innocent men. You mean that you actually want to go around trying to murder everything while trying to take over the universe? If that is the case then you clearly don't want to live in heaven, you want to live in a nihilistic lair of iniquity instead, and that means going to hell when you are finally caught and brought to justice.

----------


## Witis

> So if we stop having cows as a protein source then what will it be replaced by?
> 
> Remember that movie Soylent Green (1973 might be too long ago for the young folk here).


Any animal that you can truthfully justify killing for food including fish, lizards, snakes, spiders, etc., and make sure that you don't include any innocent creatures in the food chain. Also you don't have to eat meat for protein.

----------


## szlamany

> Any animal that you can truthfully justify killing for food including fish, lizards, snakes, spiders, etc., and make sure that you don't include any innocent creatures in the food chain. Also you don't have to eat meat for protein.


How do you consider it ok to kill a fish or a lizard and are against a chicken or a cow? 

If you are using "animal IQ" then that lizard and chicken are pretty close - right?

The way I justify it is that 10,000 years ago man domesticated cows and figured out how to grow better vegetables.  I consider both of those aspects to be the same - farming is farming - whether we have a man-made oyster bed, fish farms or chicken farms.

If you think cows are just special mammals for some other reason - religion or culture, for instance - then this is just a silly debate.

Why debate culture?  The points is that you and yours "own" you _culture_ - and I have my own  :Smilie:

----------


## Niya

Witis is not being serious szlamany. I mean he talks about "guilty animals" and fish taking over the universe. He's just poking fun with this topic.

----------


## szlamany

I've not been able to fully read * digest?*  any of these posts - it's been pages and pages of debating.

I'd rather see moor mermaids....

----------


## Niya

Here ya go!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## szlamany

Is that OK to eat...

----------


## Witis

> How do you consider it ok to kill a fish or a lizard and are against a chicken or a cow?


Fish and lizards need to be stopped before they take over the universe where as chickens and cows are friendly creatures that must be defended rather than murdered.




> If you are using "animal IQ" then that lizard and chicken are pretty close - right?


It has nothing to do with an animal I.Q. Although many animals are friendly and non threatening, some animals have evolved into nefarious species and if they continue to evolve said animals will threaten the safety of the universe hence it is justifiable to kill any nefarious species for food. For example snakes continue to grow while they are alive so that if you engineered a species of artificial robosnakes they too would continue to eat and grow until they take over the universe or die trying.




> The way I justify it is that 10,000 years ago man domesticated cows and figured out how to grow better vegetables.  I consider both of those aspects to be the same - farming is farming - whether we have a man-made oyster bed, fish farms or chicken farms.


 Yeah as humans are omnivores you simply see every other creature and plant on the planet as a food source. The problem is that humans have enough intelligence to dominate all the animal and plant life on the planet and to analyse which animals, if any, should be killed for food. Thus humans are responsible for any decisions they make about which animals to defend and which animals to consume. If you consciously choose to murder innocent animals like cows and chickens then you also have to accept responsibility for committing those crimes.




> If you think cows are just special mammals for some other reason - religion or culture, for instance - then this is just a silly debate.


I view any friendly animals such as cows as special and deserving of my protection.




> Why debate culture?  The points is that you and yours "own" you _culture_ - and I have my own


It is not a cultural issue, it's an issue of life and death and animal mistreatment and cruelty, it is a judicial issue.

----------


## Witis

> Witis is not being serious szlamany. I mean he talks about "guilty animals" and fish taking over the universe. He's just poking fun with this topic.


No, it is serious, I have to eat the fish to save the universe. \(^.^)/

----------


## Witis

> I've not been able to fully read * digest?*  any of these posts - it's been pages and pages of debating.


Yep, there is quite a lot of content in the last few pages but worth trying to get your head around them.




> I'd rather see moor mermaids....


I'd rather eat more fish.

----------


## Witis

> Is that OK to eat...


Fish? Sure, eat as much as you want!

----------


## Niya

> No, it is serious, I have to eat the fish to save the universe. \(^.^)/


Yes, please save us all!

----------


## Niya

> Is that OK to eat...


Oh of course!

----------


## Witis

> Yes, please save us all!


I cannot save those who have committed murder Niya. :L

----------


## Witis

B.T.W. have you selected your favourite dinosaur yet?

----------


## szlamany

Velociraptors!

They eat everyone!

----------


## Witis

> Velociraptors!
> 
> They eat everyone!


Nah, you can't believe everything Hollywood churns out, at some point the science has to come into play.

----------


## szlamany

Who bothers with science?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> The U.V. chart shows the sun's intensity peaks at midday although it takes a few hours for the temperature to peak in response, even so the temperature at midday is only a few degree lower than its daily peak,thus the midday sun is the most intense time of the day in the desert. The water can be warmed indirectly by the air temperature or directly by the sun thus the water is being heated the most at midday and that is when the sun is overhead meaning that any trees lining the stream will have little to no impact on the daily water temperature. So I am not convinced a. that there are very many tall trees lining the desert rivers and streams and b. even if there are whether they can substantially lower the water temperature given the heating effect of the midday sun.


Yeah, except that you are making up your data based on guesses and wishful thinking. You have no practical experience with any of this and it's kind of showing. 





> I am not sure that was the point Dan was making, he was suggesting that it wasn't their natural environment and that they only survive in the desert in cool spring fed streams i.e. trout are a cool climate rather than a desert fish and that they haven't evolved to live there.


I didn't watch the video after the first few seconds, and I didn't turn on the sound anyways. I only watched long enough to be sure that it was, in fact, the person I thought it was (who I know fairly well, though I have only worked with him occasionally). 





> Not the trout as they are a cool climate species and so you know that there are going to be problems trying to get them to survive in the desert, so any of the native species that have evolved to withstand desert conditions.


And you repeatedly ignore the fact that those trout ARE native species. The reason Schill works with them is because they are species of concern in the state, which they couldn't be unless they were native. Therefore, those are species that have evolved to withstand desert conditions. We are the ones impacting them.




> As far as picking out the species to focus on I guess that would involve a series of taste tests to determine which varieties will be most sought after in the fish markets, although perhaps you can make a case for some of the other less tasty varieties.


No. For a fish to be sought after in the fish markets, it has to pass a different criteria first: It has to be large enough so that a person would bother eating them. Most desert fish are tiny.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Witis is not being serious szlamany. I mean he talks about "guilty animals" and fish taking over the universe. He's just poking fun with this topic.


I believe he is quite serious. This is his view, as strange and alien as it may seem. He went here a year ago and has come back. In all this, as in everything else posted, Witis is consistent. That's why it's the Witis way. That Disney-fascist view of the animal world is why I chose to call him Bambi once he came up with a nickname for me. Since he gave me one, I could do no less, and the name was obvious.

By the way, you shouldn't show more mermaid pictures because it will seriously confuse Witis. He won't be able to tell whether he can eat them or not.

----------


## Witis

> Who bothers with science?


O.k. szlamany has a predilection for catholic velociraptors.

Velociraptors "lived approximately 75 to 71 million years ago" "weighing up to 15 kg" and "in September 2007, researchers found quill knobs on the forearm of a Velociraptor found in Mongolia.[10] These bumps on bird wing bones show where feathers anchor, and their presence on Velociraptor indicate it too had feathers"."The second digit, for which Velociraptor is most famous, was highly modified and held retracted off the ground. It bore a relatively large, sickle-shaped claw" (Wiki).



Far from eating everything, as it is only a 15kg reptilian bird, it is often classified as a scavenger: "In 2012, Hone and colleagues published a paper that described a Velociraptor specimen with a long bone of an azhdarchid pterosaur in its gut. This was interpreted as showing scavenging behaviour" (Wiki).

----------


## Niya

> I believe he is quite serious. This is his view, as strange and alien as it may seem. He went here a year ago and has come back. In all this, as in everything else posted, Witis is consistent. That's why it's the Witis way. That Disney-fascist view of the animal world is why I chose to call him Bambi once he came up with a nickname for me. Since he gave me one, I could do no less, and the name was obvious.
> 
> By the way, you shouldn't show more mermaid pictures because it will seriously confuse Witis. He won't be able to tell whether he can eat them or not.


Its his trolling way. I cannot believe that someone actually believes that fishes would take over the universe or that some animals are innocent or guilty based on...well whatever he is basing it on. If he really were that daft then I wouldn't expect him to be able to operate a computer much less figure out how to sign up for on a forum. As for his consistency....well, effective trolls are nothing if not consistent.

However, there are actually people that believe in some of his less outrageous claims like not eating meat and such but even they are more rational about it.

----------


## Witis

> Yeah, except that you are making up your data based on guesses and wishful thinking. You have no practical experience with any of this and it's kind of showing.


Huh? What data did I make up? The data that I provided re U.V. and temperature was from a credible source.




> I didn't watch the video after the first few seconds, and I didn't turn on the sound anyways. I only watched long enough to be sure that it was, in fact, the person I thought it was (who I know fairly well, though I have only worked with him occasionally).


 Sad to say it but Dan Schill pretty much ruined your case.




> And you repeatedly ignore the fact that those trout ARE native species. The reason Schill works with them is because they are species of concern in the state, which they couldn't be unless they were native. Therefore, those are species that have evolved to withstand desert conditions. We are the ones impacting them.


Trout are classified as cool climate fish and I challenge you to provide any evidence that there are native species of trout that have evolved into desert fish capable of withstanding warm to hot water or no water at all. In that video I posted Dan Schill also detailed that he did not consider redband trout to be desert fish and called them a rainbow trout that happens to live in the coolest parts of desert rivers and streams.




> As far as picking out the species to focus on I guess that would involve a series of taste tests to determine which varieties will be most sought after in the fish markets, although perhaps you can make a case for some of the other less tasty varieties.





> No. For a fish to be sought after in the fish markets, it has to pass a different criteria first: It has to be large enough so that a person would bother eating them. Most desert fish are tiny.


Surely you have eaten sardines or anchovies before, they just have to pass the taste test in my view.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Huh? What data did I make up? The data that I provided re U.V. and temperature was from a credible source.


You came up with UV peaking at noon, which is fine, then tried to suggest that it was maximum temperature, which it is not. You talk about desert vegetation, but you appear to have never seen a desert and also appear to think that they are all the same. For one thing, you believe that they are all hot and dry, when they are really only dry.



> Sad to say it but Dan Schill pretty much ruined your case.


No, he didn't, but I won't say anymore about that.




> Trout are classified as cool climate fish and I challenge you to provide any evidence that there are native species of trout that have evolved into desert fish capable of withstanding warm to hot water or no water at all.


Of course they aren't capable of withstanding warm to hot water. Who said that they did? That's more of your assumption that deserts have to be hot and desert streams have to be hot. They don't. There are streams too hot for trout in non-desert areas around here, and desert streams that are world-class trout fisheries. Guess why that is. The climate isn't as cookie-cutter as your imagination.





> Surely you have eaten sardines or anchovies before, they just have to pass the taste test in my view.


Both of those are high volume marine fish (though I've caught anchovies in brackish water, so they aren't exclusively marine). Both are also served salty. I've had some Chinese salted/dried fish that looked like they might have been cyprinids, too, which would be a fresh water species (though salted and dried I couldn't be quite sure what they were). None of those fish pass the taste test to me, but you probably do have a point: Once you load something up with enough spices and salt, it probably doesn't matter what it was originally. That was my feeling about conch, as well: Once treated the way that conch had been treated, even an old boot sole would probably be edible.

----------


## Witis

> I believe he is quite serious. This is his view, as strange and alien as it may seem. He went here a year ago and has come back. In all this, as in everything else posted, Witis is consistent. That's why it's the Witis way. That Disney-fascist view of the animal world is why I chose to call him Bambi once he came up with a nickname for me. Since he gave me one, I could do no less, and the name was obvious.


Fascism "A political regime, having totalitarian aspirations, ideologically based on a relationship between business and the centralized government, business-and-government control of the market place, repression of criticism or opposition, a leader cult and exalting the state and/or religion above individual rights. Originally only applied (usually capitalized) to Benito Mussolini's Italy." "Fascist ideology consistently invokes the primacy of the state. Leaders such as Benito Mussolini in Italy and Adolf Hitler in Nazi Germany embodied the state and claimed immense power." (Wiki)

My sig reads "All men have an inherent right to life, the right to self determination including freedom from forced or compulsory labour, a right to hold opinions and the freedom of expression, and the right to a fair trial and freedom from torture. Be aware that these rights are universal and inalienable (cannot be given, taken or otherwise transferred or removed) although you do risk losing the aforementioned rights should you fail to uphold them" which is exceedingly liberal and focused on human rights rather than dictatorial fascism. You are also aware of my overt anti monarchy views. Thus calling me a fascist is not only very offensive it is also farcical and ludicrous.

----------


## Witis

> Its his trolling way. I cannot believe that someone actually believes that fishes would take over the universe or that some animals are innocent or guilty based on...well whatever he is basing it on. If he really were that daft then I wouldn't expect him to be able to operate a computer much less figure out how to sign up for on a forum. As for his consistency....well, effective trolls are nothing if not consistent.
> 
> However, there are actually people that believe in some of his less outrageous claims like not eating meat and such but even they are more rational about it.


Hey Ugga Boey I am not a troll. Determining which animals to defend and which animals to consume is a indication of higher level intelligence rather than stupidity, only cavemen eat every form of life beneath them. Further I think you are daft for saying goodbye to eternity and knowingly committing crimes like murdering cows and chickens as doing so will get you into hell.

----------


## Niya

> Hey Ugga Boey I am not a troll. Determining which animals to defend and which animals to consume is a indication of higher level intelligence rather than stupidity, only cavemen eat every form of life beneath them. Further I think you are daft for saying goodbye to eternity and knowingly committing crimes like murdering cows and chickens as doing so will get you into hell.


Aren't you just adorable  :Big Grin:

----------


## Witis

> You came up with UV peaking at noon, which is fine, then tried to suggest that it was maximum temperature, which it is not.


Nope, I only ever suggested that at midday the temp was a couple of degrees centigrade below the daily max i.e. that is merely illusory criticism. For example you will be unable to tell me the post number of the post where I made such a claim.




> You talk about desert vegetation, but you appear to have never seen a desert and also appear to think that they are all the same. For one thing, you believe that they are all hot and dry, when they are really only dry.


You were clearly only referring to hot desert conditions when talking about the impact of cows on desert fish. Hmmm I wonder what percentage of the world is covered by hot deserts and what percentage of the world is covered by cold deserts. Also I don't view areas covered by ice like the continent of Antarctica as a desert due to the widespread availability of water in frozen form. 





> Sad to say it but Dan Schill pretty much ruined your case.





> No, he didn't, but I won't say anymore about that.


Sure he did.





> And you repeatedly ignore the fact that those trout ARE native species. The reason Schill works with them is because they are species of concern in the state, which they couldn't be unless they were native. Therefore, those are species that have evolved to withstand desert conditions. We are the ones impacting them.





> Trout are classified as cool climate fish and I challenge you to provide any evidence that there are native species of trout that have evolved into desert fish capable of withstanding warm to hot water or no water at all. In that video I posted Dan Schill also detailed that he did not consider redband trout to be desert fish and called them a rainbow trout that happens to live in the coolest parts of desert rivers and streams.





> Of course they aren't capable of withstanding warm to hot water. Who said that they did? That's more of your assumption that deserts have to be hot and desert streams have to be hot. They don't. There are streams too hot for trout in non-desert areas around here, and desert streams that are world-class trout fisheries. Guess why that is. The climate isn't as cookie-cutter as your imagination.


At last you finally admit that trout are not a desert fish adapted to withstand warm water or no water, and no I obviously don't mean cold desert!





> As far as picking out the species to focus on I guess that would involve a series of taste tests to determine which varieties will be most sought after in the fish markets, although perhaps you can make a case for some of the other less tasty varieties.





> No. For a fish to be sought after in the fish markets, it has to pass a different criteria first: It has to be large enough so that a person would bother eating them. Most desert fish are tiny.





> Surely you have eaten sardines or anchovies before, they just have to pass the taste test in my view.





> Both of those are high volume marine fish (though I've caught anchovies in brackish water, so they aren't exclusively marine). Both are also served salty. I've had some Chinese salted/dried fish that looked like they might have been cyprinids, too, which would be a fresh water species (though salted and dried I couldn't be quite sure what they were). None of those fish pass the taste test to me, but you probably do have a point: Once you load something up with enough spices and salt, it probably doesn't matter what it was originally. That was my feeling about conch, as well: Once treated the way that conch had been treated, even an old boot sole would probably be edible.


Did you eat that sort of conch:

----------


## Witis

> Aren't you just adorable

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Nope, I only ever suggested that at midday the temp was a couple of degrees centigrade below the daily max i.e. that is merely illusory criticism.


By noon, half the daily temperature sounds about right. So, if we see roughly 20-30 degree (F) daily swings, then seeing 10-15 degrees by noon is about normal, with the rest coming afterwards. You can construe that as a couple degrees C if you'd like.




> You were clearly only referring to hot desert conditions when talking about the impact of cows on desert fish.


I wasn't, actually. I was referring to Idaho desert conditions. With abundant vegetation, the streams can remain pretty cool. I was happy to sit in one to cool off on a hot desert hike. That stream may have been the east fork of the one in that video, though I think probably not. It was clearly desert (the Inside Desert, officially), and had plenty of fish. It was also thoroughly fenced, so cows have to stay out. 





> Sure he did, "In that video I posted Dan Schill also detailed that he did not consider redband trout to be desert fish and called them a rainbow trout that happens to live in the coolest parts of desert rivers and streams."


Ok, so what? Those are the fish that we are trying to protect when we fence cows out of the water (well, them and salmon, depending on the exact stream). The fish are native to the streams in question, too, which means that we didn't put them there. The streams are in deserts. The rest is all semantics.




> At last you finally admit that trout are not a desert fish adapted to withstand warm water or no water, and no I obviously don't mean cold desert!


Which wasn't any part of the argument, so it has nothing to do with anything at all. The very point of this discussion was that the vegetaion was keeping the water cool enough for the trout, and cow grazing would wipe out the vegetation, which would raise the temperatures to lethal limits and wipe out the trout, which are native. Of course they aren't adapted for hot water, or else that whole point would have been invalid. The very reason I was opposed to cows out there was because their impact caused the water to be too hot for the fish.

By the way, I realize that there are fish that can withstand desication, but I'm not aware of any such species in this state or these deserts.





> Did you eat that sort of conch:


Probably not, though I don't know what kind of conch I ate. For that matter, considering how it was prepared, I'm not actually sure that I had conch at all. It could have been minced rubber bands for all I know. Tasted good, though, whatever it was.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Fascism "A political regime, having totalitarian aspirations, ideologically based on a relationship between business and the centralized government, business-and-government control of the market place, repression of criticism or opposition, a leader cult and exalting the state and/or religion above individual rights. Originally only applied (usually capitalized) to Benito Mussolini's Italy." "Fascist ideology consistently invokes the primacy of the state. Leaders such as Benito Mussolini in Italy and Adolf Hitler in Nazi Germany embodied the state and claimed immense power." (Wiki)


That's a pretty good definition of fascism. I hadn't seen it when I went looking for a concise definition of the term. Your views of the animal kingdom follow all of that pretty much perfectly, except for the business part (as animals don't have any formal economy or markets). That has also been the disney view in films like Bambi and The Lion King: Every animal species has its place in a heirarchy from greater to lesser. The glory of an animal is in the animal knowing its place and acting accordingly. Some are humble, some are proud, but each has a designated place and is to be judged by its place. The meek must be meek, and they are exalted for it. The mighty must be mighty, and they are condemned for it. Those animals that violate the bounds attributed to their species are considered abberations, so deer or cows that eat chicks are deviants because a true member of that species would never kill anything, other than plants, directly. In fact, you have suggested that they may not kill plants, either, except as a deviant behavior.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Fish and lizards need to be stopped before they take over the universe


Are you familiar with the work of David Ike?

----------


## Witis

> By noon, half the daily temperature sounds about right. So, if we see roughly 20-30 degree (F) daily swings, then seeing 10-15 degrees by noon is about normal, with the rest coming afterwards. You can construe that as a couple degrees C if you'd like.


I already provided evidence to back up my claim regarding the temperature: http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/paleo/ctl/clisci0.html . If you look at the charts you can see that at midday the temperature is just less than 24 degrees celsius only 2 degrees less that the daily peak. Half the daily peak is reached by 6 am.





> You were clearly only referring to hot desert conditions when talking about the impact of cows on desert fish.





> I wasn't, actually. I was referring to Idaho desert conditions. With abundant vegetation, the streams can remain pretty cool. I was happy to sit in one to cool off on a hot desert hike. That stream may have been the east fork of the one in that video, though I think probably not. It was clearly desert (the Inside Desert, officially), and had plenty of fish. It was also thoroughly fenced, so cows have to stay out.


It is not possible for cows to cause overheating of the water in a cold desert. Also I would describe any cold area that does not receive very much rainfall a cold and arid area or a cold desert rather than desert as the default meaning for desert is hot rather than mild or cold probably because hot deserts cover more of the earth's surface:






> Sure he did, "In that video I posted Dan Schill also detailed that he did not consider redband trout to be desert fish and called them a rainbow trout that happens to live in the coolest parts of desert rivers and streams."





> Ok, so what? Those are the fish that we are trying to protect when we fence cows out of the water (well, them and salmon, depending on the exact stream). The fish are native to the streams in question, too, which means that we didn't put them there. The streams are in deserts. The rest is all semantics.


The problem is that the trout have not yet evolved enough to withstand the heat of the desert sun and fencing off the river banks is unlikely to substantially reduce the water temperature for the reasons I have provided.




> At last you finally admit that trout are not a desert fish adapted to withstand warm water or no water, and no I obviously don't mean cold desert!





> Which wasn't any part of the argument, so it has nothing to do with anything at all. The very point of this discussion was that the vegetaion was keeping the water cool enough for the trout, and cow grazing would wipe out the vegetation, which would raise the temperatures to lethal limits and wipe out the trout, which are native. Of course they aren't adapted for hot water, or else that whole point would have been invalid. The very reason I was opposed to cows out there was because their impact caused the water to be too hot for the fish.


I put it to you, once again, that there are not a large number of tall trees lining the majority of the desert rivers and streams and even if there were the sun drives the water temperature by heating the air and water and it has most of its impact around midday when trees provide little to no shade.




> By the way, I realize that there are fish that can withstand desication, but I'm not aware of any such species in this state or these deserts.


If I was looking at all of the species of (hot) desert fish native to he U.S., including the endangered species, I'd have to investigate each species to determine which ones are most adapted for the conditions.





> Did you eat that sort of conch:





> Probably not, though I don't know what kind of conch I ate. For that matter, considering how it was prepared, I'm not actually sure that I had conch at all. It could have been minced rubber bands for all I know. Tasted good, though, whatever it was.


That Florida horse conch is one of the largest sea snails in the world, although it is not a true conch as it is not in the family Strombidae.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I already provided evidence to back up my claim regarding the temperature: http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/paleo/ctl/clisci0.html . If you look at the charts you can see that at midday the temperature is just less than 24 degrees celsius only 2 degrees less that the daily peak. Half the daily peak is reached by 6 am.


You did provide that, and you apparently didn't bother reading. The text accompanying the charts states that they are an example and that this will vary by a few factors. If the example they gave was valid for everywhere, then that might mean something, but as it is just an example, it is evidence...of one possible situation.





> It is not possible for cows to cause overheating of the water in a cold desert. Also I would describe any cold area that does not receive very much rainfall a cold and arid area or a cold desert rather than desert as the default meaning for desert is hot rather than mild or cold probably because hot deserts cover more of the earth's surface:


I don't particularly care whether you want to call some area a desert or not. A desert has a definition, and the area I am talking about is called a desert in fact and by definition. If you want to argue about something where you change the definition to suit your argument...go right ahead, it's the internet. I'm talking about a desert, though.

As for saying that it is not possible for cows to cause overheating of the water in a cold desert, that's....hard to say anything about, since you aren't clear as to what you mean by a cold desert. You are right that cows don't cause overheating if the temperature isn't hot. They do cause overheating in the deserts around here, but whether or not you call this a cold desert....how can anybody be sure?





> The problem is that the trout have not yet evolved enough to withstand the heat of the desert sun and fencing off the river banks is unlikely to substantially reduce the water temperature for the reasons I have provided.


Too bad. This is well established. I'm not even sure what reasons you have provided, but I'm sorry the facts on the ground don't live up to the majesty of your theories.





> I put it to you, once again, that there are not a large number of tall trees lining the majority of the desert rivers and streams and even if there were the sun drives the water temperature by heating the air and water and it has most of its impact around midday when trees provide little to no shade.


Ooo, your conjectures have failed you once again. Peruse southern Idaho using Google Earth. Wherever you see green vegetation, you are looking at tall vegetation, and that is where water is. I've used that technique to figure out where I'd be able to re-load on water on cross-desert trips. There is a small amount of water that is not surrounded by vegetation, and I'm not quite sure why. Most of those structures are man-made, and may be far too recent to have any vegetation growing, or they may be totally ephemeral (the Inside Lakes, which, though large in area, are only an inch or two deep when full).




> If I was looking at all of the species of (hot) desert fish native to he U.S., including the endangered species, I'd have to investigate each species to determine which ones are most adapted for the conditions.


Do so, and report back with your findings.

----------


## Witis

> That's a pretty good definition of fascism. I hadn't seen it when I went looking for a concise definition of the term. Your views of the animal kingdom follow all of that pretty much perfectly, except for the business part (as animals don't have any formal economy or markets). That has also been the disney view in films like Bambi and The Lion King: Every animal species has its place in a heirarchy from greater to lesser. The glory of an animal is in the animal knowing its place and acting accordingly. Some are humble, some are proud, but each has a designated place and is to be judged by its place. The meek must be meek, and they are exalted for it. The mighty must be mighty, and they are condemned for it. Those animals that violate the bounds attributed to their species are considered abberations, so deer or cows that eat chicks are deviants because a true member of that species would never kill anything, other than plants, directly. In fact, you have suggested that they may not kill plants, either, except as a deviant behavior.


I can't imagine how stopping innocent animals from being murdered could possibly turn the planet into a fascist dictatorship thus your position is barking mad. However, allowing humans to indiscriminately kill any animal or plant beneath them definitely could i.e. your view of the animal and plant kingdoms shows a callous and flagrant disregard for all forms of life beneath humans. You seem to view yourself as mighty and eager to take from anything you view as meek and beneath you.

----------


## Witis

> Are you familiar with the work of David Ike?


Not really, why do you ask?

----------


## Niya

> ...your view of the animal and plant kingdoms shows a callous and flagrant disregard for all forms of life beneath humans.


Tell that to lion when he kills and eats the gazelle.

----------


## Witis

> You did provide that, and you apparently didn't bother reading. The text accompanying the charts states that they are an example and that this will vary by a few factors. If the example they gave was valid for everywhere, then that might mean something, but as it is just an example, it is evidence...of one possible situation.


I also indicated that the data you posted did not include daily temperature and U.V. charts. So unless you have any better data I can only refer to my source.





> It is not possible for cows to cause overheating of the water in a cold desert. Also I would describe any cold area that does not receive very much rainfall a cold and arid area or a cold desert rather than desert as the default meaning for desert is hot rather than mild or cold probably because hot deserts cover more of the earth's surface:





> I don't particularly care whether you want to call some area a desert or not. A desert has a definition, and the area I am talking about is called a desert in fact and by definition. If you want to argue about something where you change the definition to suit your argument...go right ahead, it's the internet. I'm talking about a desert, though.
> 
> As for saying that it is not possible for cows to cause overheating of the water in a cold desert, that's....hard to say anything about, since you aren't clear as to what you mean by a cold desert. You are right that cows don't cause overheating if the temperature isn't hot. They do cause overheating in the deserts around here, but whether or not you call this a cold desert....how can anybody be sure?


If there is an issue regarding fish dying because the water is getting too warm then you can be sure that you are referring to a hot desert. Is the desert marked on the map I posted?





> The problem is that the trout have not yet evolved enough to withstand the heat of the desert sun and fencing off the river banks is unlikely to substantially reduce the water temperature for the reasons I have provided.





> Too bad. This is well established. I'm not even sure what reasons you have provided, but I'm sorry the facts on the ground don't live up to the majesty of your theories.


I will continue to dispute your stated belief that fencing off a few river banks covered with a bit of green vegetation substantially reduces the water temperature at all, and that true desert fish need shade to survive.





> I put it to you, once again, that there are not a large number of tall trees lining the majority of the desert rivers and streams and even if there were the sun drives the water temperature by heating the air and water and it has most of its impact around midday when trees provide little to no shade.





> Ooo, your conjectures have failed you once again. Peruse southern Idaho using Google Earth. Wherever you see green vegetation, you are looking at tall vegetation, and that is where water is. I've used that technique to figure out where I'd be able to re-load on water on cross-desert trips. There is a small amount of water that is not surrounded by vegetation, and I'm not quite sure why. Most of those structures are man-made, and may be far too recent to have any vegetation growing, or they may be totally ephemeral (the Inside Lakes, which, though large in area, are only an inch or two deep when full).


I am not convinced. If you want me to look at something please at least post a link with the map open to Idaho and set up the way you want it and a link confirming that green = tall trees not just grass or shrubs.

----------


## Witis

> Tell that to lion when he kills and eats the gazelle.


I prefer it when they eat snakes like that:

----------


## Niya

> I prefer it when they eat snakes like that:


The lions don't care what you prefer. They'll probably kill you too if you give them a chance.

----------


## Witis

> The lions don't care what you prefer. They'll probably kill you too if you give them a chance.


You are wise in viewing the cats as a serious predator.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I also indicated that the data you posted did not include daily temperature and U.V. charts. So unless you have any better data I can only refer to my source.


And do so incorrectly. The data I posted did include daily temperature maximums and time. UV charts are meaningless, since UV has nothing to do with it. Solar radiation would have some meaning, so perhaps you meant that UV was a stand-in for solar radiation, but as your site mentioned, that's not particularly relevant as a surrogate for heat.





> If there is an issue regarding fish dying because the water is getting too warm then you can be sure that you are referring to a hot desert. Is the desert marked on the map I posted?


Probably.







> I will continue to dispute your stated belief that fencing off a few river banks covered with a bit of green vegetation substantially reduces the water temperature at all, and that true desert fish need shade to survive.


I thought we had long since covered the fact that we are talking about trout and salmon, and that they are not considered true desert fish. They are true residents of the desert, and they are impacted by grazing. You can find that for yourself, if you so chose, by searching in grazing impacts on riparian areas, which will result in LOTS of hits.







> I am not convinced. If you want me to look at something please at least post a link with the map open to Idaho and set up the way you want it and a link confirming that green = tall trees not just grass or shrubs.


Of course you want that. Since it isn't even theoretically possible to do that, you have asked for just the right thing to maintain your beliefs. The desert area is too broad to show any extent while also showing enough detail to show vegetation along streams. A link to a stream could be dismissed as not being representative (as the rivers you posted pictures of are not, since large rivers are rare anywhere), while an expanse would be representative yet wouldn't show vegetation. Even if I took the time to show several links, they would be nothing but snapshots of a broader picture, and could be dismissed as such. That's why I suggested Google Earth, which is what I used for figuring out the bike route through the desert. You could also search on papers on the subject. You won't find any that say that cattle and sheep grazing doesn't cause any damage to riparian areas, and you would find papers describing greater impacts than what I mentioned, but it would all be there.

Other than that, do as you please. I have not believed that you could be convinced of anything ever since you decided that mako sharks were the dominant predator. It's an interesting argument, but it's not worth doing any more work for.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Went back to look at your desert map. The Inside Desert is part of what is listed as the Great Basin Desert, except that it really isn't part of it. The Great Basin is a region that doesn't drain to either the Atlantic or Pacific, whereas what streams do exist in the Inside Desert and the other Idaho deserts all drain into the Snake River, which flows to the Pacific, and therefore aren't included in the Great Basin.

----------


## Witis

> I also indicated that the data you posted did not include daily temperature and U.V. charts. So unless you have any better data I can only refer to my source.





> And do so incorrectly. The data I posted did include daily temperature maximums and time. UV charts are meaningless, since UV has nothing to do with it. Solar radiation would have some meaning, so perhaps you meant that UV was a stand-in for solar radiation, but as your site mentioned, that's not particularly relevant as a surrogate for heat.


The data you posted did not include a daily temperature chart, it only included the peak temp, so I was unable to determine the temp at noon. U.V. charts are not meaningless as the National Environmental Satellite, Data, and Information Service points out they can be used to determine "when the earth-atmosphere system is irradiated" by the sun and are particularly useful to compare against the temperature charts over the same time frame. The water just like the atmosphere is heated by the sun and the U.V. chart from my source reveals that the sun is heating the atmosphere and the water the most at midday but there is a thermal delay from the time the atmosphere and water are irradiated to the time their temperatures reaches their peak. Thus for the trees to have any substantial effect on the water temperature they would have to shade the water in the middle of the day when the sun is directly overhead and that is an absurd proposition especially in a desert.





> I will continue to dispute your stated belief that fencing off a few river banks covered with a bit of green vegetation substantially reduces the water temperature at all, and that true desert fish need shade to survive.





> I thought we had long since covered the fact that we are talking about trout and salmon, and that they are not considered true desert fish. They are true residents of the desert, and they are impacted by grazing. You can find that for yourself, if you so chose, by searching in grazing impacts on riparian areas, which will result in LOTS of hits.


Although you are concerned with the survival of non desert species in the desert like the redband I am not as that is not game that I can win as Dan Schill pointed out in the video I posted re the redband trout. The issue I focused on was that the majority of native desert fish are extinct or endangered and therefore endangered native species of desert fish should be reintroduced as a much more realistic and viable solution.

B.t.w Dan is right the redband does look like a species of rainbow trout.
Rainbow Trout:


Redband Trout:






> Other than that, do as you please. I have not believed that you could be convinced of anything ever since you decided that mako sharks were the dominant predator. It's an interesting argument, but it's not worth doing any more work for.


Astonishingly I had to argue quite a lot to establish humans as the dominant animal on the planet. Mako sharks are still, in my view, the topmost pelagic predator, and from memory you agreed at the time. They also happen to be evil hence I included a picture of a fishing vessel catching them for food at the end of that thread. Delectable!

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis

> Went back to look at your desert map. The Inside Desert is part of what is listed as the Great Basin Desert, except that it really isn't part of it. The Great Basin is a region that doesn't drain to either the Atlantic or Pacific, whereas what streams do exist in the Inside Desert and the other Idaho deserts all drain into the Snake River, which flows to the Pacific, and therefore aren't included in the Great Basin.


I googled "The inside desert" and there were very few results: https://www.google.com.au/search?cli...rt%22&start=50

----------


## henrytrs35

> You are wise in viewing the cats as a serious predator.


That's not even a roar! It's just speaking in its own language.

----------


## Witis

> That's not even a roar! It's just speaking in its own language.


"Hey ladies I r here at the moment, come over and check me out later, meow."

----------


## Niya

> "Hey ladies I r here at the moment, come over and check me out later, meow."


Or "Damn, wonder where I can find a nice fat cow to kill, cause damn! I'm hungry!"

----------


## Witis

> Or "Damn, wonder where I can find a nice fat cow to kill, cause damn! I'm hungry!"


Nah, the farms are usually fenced off to stop the cats from getting to the livestock. That's something you'd say.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Cup Cakes.  Now _they_ are evil.

----------


## szlamany

Cup Cakes?  Now we are back to moor mermaids!

----------


## FunkyDexter

You don't get mermaids on moors.  It's too far from the sea.

----------


## szlamany

Moor, moar, s'mores...  desserts!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Now _those_ are some tasty looking cup cakes

----------


## Witis

Hmmm, Katy Perry - her real name is Katheryn Elizabeth "Katy" Hudson - and she definitely reminds me of the House of Windsor and Catherine Elizabeth "Kate" Middleton in particular, and they are both sweeties.

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Thus for the trees to have any substantial effect on the water temperature they would have to shade the water in the middle of the day when the sun is directly overhead and that is an absurd proposition especially in a desert.


It's only absurd because you went online, found a couple pictures of rivers found in deserts, and lacking any experience, extrapolated them to every other stream in every desert. I'm not sure which part of your statement was more wrong, but if you had any practical experience you'd know that the majority of the desert streams are shaded in part or in whole from high noon sun. You may also be aware that flowing systems can react in VERY peculiar ways such that your guess at how temperatures will respond is pretty nearly worthless. I camped by a streambed that became a flowing stream right around dusk, but was totally dry the rest of the day. When do you suppose the maximum temperature of that stream was? Broad generalizations are kind of hard to make, but you can pretty much say that water will be warmer later than noon. Flowing streams may reach a peak heat much later than the air...or not. 





> Although you are concerned with the survival of non desert species in the desert like the redband I am not as that is not game that I can win as Dan Schill pointed out in the video I posted re the redband trout. The issue I focused on was that the majority of native desert fish are extinct or endangered and therefore endangered native species of desert fish should be reintroduced as a much more realistic and viable solution.


Reintroduced to what? They weren't there in the first place, so if you introduced them they wouldn't be native...by definition. The redbands ARE native.



> B.t.w Dan is right the redband does look like a species of rainbow trout.
> Rainbow Trout:


Oh good. Then all the genetic samples we've taken over the last few decades don't lie. 




> Astonishingly I had to argue quite a lot to establish humans as the dominant animal on the planet. Mako sharks are still, in my view, the topmost pelagic predator, and from memory you agreed at the time.


I never agreed or even came close to agreeing. The evidence ALL pointed to the fact that you were wrong, and it does so even more today.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I googled "The inside desert" and there were very few results: https://www.google.com.au/search?cli...rt%22&start=50


Google Idaho Inside Desert. I came up with several links. This one was right, and I didn't look at any of the others:

http://mapcarta.com/23539138

----------


## Witis

> if you had any practical experience you'd know that the majority of the desert streams are shaded in part or in whole from high noon sun.


I had a good chuckle after reading that Sharky, surely you weren't being serious. =)




> You may also be aware that flowing systems can react in VERY peculiar ways such that your guess at how temperatures will respond is pretty nearly worthless.


I assumed that water will react exactly like the atmosphere and that its temperature will rise when it is irradiated by the sun, and my theory is evidenced every time I boil water so I definitely wouldn't call it worthless.




> I camped by a streambed that became a flowing stream right around dusk, but was totally dry the rest of the day.


Heh, probably not too many fish in that stream eh Sharky?






> Although you are concerned with the survival of non desert species in the desert like the redband I am not as that is not game that I can win as Dan Schill pointed out in the video I posted re the redband trout. The issue I focused on was that the majority of native desert fish are extinct or endangered and therefore endangered native species of desert fish should be reintroduced as a much more realistic and viable solution.





> Reintroduced to what? They weren't there in the first place, so if you introduced them they wouldn't be native...by definition. The redbands ARE native.


The problem, as Dan Schill explained, is that the redbands are not a desert fish and as a result they only have a chance of making it by living in or near cool springs which are quite rare in the desert. Thus a better strategy is to reintroduce endangered native desert species that are good eating.




> B.t.w Dan is right the redband does look like a species of rainbow trout.





> Oh good. Then all the genetic samples we've taken over the last few decades don't lie.


They are both trout, they are both native to north America, they both look the same, so exactly how much genetic difference is there Sharky?






> Astonishingly I had to argue quite a lot to establish humans as the dominant animal on the planet. Mako sharks are still, in my view, the topmost pelagic predator, and from memory you agreed at the time.





> I never agreed or even came close to agreeing. The evidence ALL pointed to the fact that you were wrong, and it does so even more today.


Oh really you've changed you mind? Ok tell me Sharky: what, in your opinion, is the topmost pelagic predator besides Man?

----------


## Witis

> Google Idaho Inside Desert. I came up with several links. This one was right, and I didn't look at any of the others:
> 
> http://mapcarta.com/23539138


Ok when I scrolled up I eventually found the snake river that you were talking about.

----------


## dday9

J'ai pass devaunt la porte.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I had a good chuckle after reading that Sharky, surely you weren't being serious.


True, I should have stated that that is true for deserts with which I am familiar, which means those in this area. It's true for most of the deserts in the US, but I think there are a few streams for which it is not true.




> I assumed that water will react exactly like the atmosphere and that its temperature will rise when it is irradiated by the sun, and my theory is evidenced every time I boil water so I definitely wouldn't call it worthless.


Right. Liquids and gasses act the same. Streams are excellent models for the atmosphere, and your stove is an excellent stand-in for a flowing stream. 




> The problem, as Dan Schill explained, is that the redbands are not a desert fish and as a result they only have a chance of making it by living in or near cool springs which are quite rare in the desert. Thus a better strategy is to reintroduce endangered native desert species that are good eating.


Water is quite rare in the desert, so you are technically right that cool springs are rare in the desert. What water does flow is often cool springs. The redbands are native species in the streams they are found in. There aren't "native" species to reintroduce. 




> They are both trout, they are both native to north America, they both look the same, so exactly how much genetic difference is there Sharky?


None, Bambi. Redbands and rainbows are the same species.






> Oh really you've changed you mind? Ok tell me Sharky: what, in your opinion, is the topmost pelagic predator besides Man?


I'm not going to start that up again, not even for the post race. People reveal little bits about themselves through their posts. Since you've said nothing about who you are, I built up a model of who I thought you were based on what you posted: That particular thread led me to believe that you grew up in a city and haven't traveled much in your life. I figured that you were an American teenager, but have changed my mind a little bit on both points. Niya appears to believe that you're a total fraud and doesn't believe anything you say, but I don't agree on that point. I think you DO believe everything you say, but I'm thinking you probably aren't American, and are either younger than 30 (probably younger than 25) or over 60. If you are the latter, then you'd have to have spent your life in some narrow profession, possibly a branch of mechanical engineering (that field has made some impressive mistakes when it comes to the real world). Whatever it is, you have an impressive ability to take a very small amount of information from the world, build theories of how the world works (which are largely Disney-fascist by the definition you provided), then zealously guard them against any actual data.

----------


## Witis

> if you had any practical experience you'd know that the majority of the desert streams are shaded in part or in whole from high noon sun.





> I had a good chuckle after reading that Sharky, surely you weren't being serious.





> True, I should have stated that that is true for deserts with which I am familiar, which means those in this area. It's true for most of the deserts in the US, but I think there are a few streams for which it is not true.









> You may also be aware that flowing systems can react in VERY peculiar ways such that your guess at how temperatures will respond is pretty nearly worthless.





> I assumed that water will react exactly like the atmosphere and that its temperature will rise when it is irradiated by the sun, and my theory is evidenced every time I boil water so I definitely wouldn't call it worthless.





> Right. Liquids and gasses act the same. Streams are excellent models for the atmosphere, and your stove is an excellent stand-in for a flowing stream.


And that happened just when I thought I would never see Sharky agree with me about anything. =)






> Although you are concerned with the survival of non desert species in the desert like the redband I am not as that is not game that I can win as Dan Schill pointed out in the video I posted re the redband trout. The issue I focused on was that the majority of native desert fish are extinct or endangered and therefore endangered native species of desert fish should be reintroduced as a much more realistic and viable solution.





> Reintroduced to what? They weren't there in the first place, so if you introduced them they wouldn't be native...by definition. The redbands ARE native.





> The problem, as Dan Schill explained, is that the redbands are not a desert fish and as a result they only have a chance of making it by living in or near cool springs which are quite rare in the desert. Thus a better strategy is to reintroduce endangered native desert species that are good eating.





> Water is quite rare in the desert, so you are technically right that cool springs are rare in the desert. What water does flow is often cool springs. The redbands are native species in the streams they are found in. There aren't "native" species to reintroduce.


Heh, no, Dan indicated that the problem is that the redband trout can only survive right next to the cool spring in the desert i.e. they are not adapted for the desert unlike some of the other endangered species of native desert fish.






> B.t.w Dan is right the redband does look like a species of rainbow trout.





> Oh good. Then all the genetic samples we've taken over the last few decades don't lie.





> They are both trout, they are both native to north America, they both look the same, so exactly how much genetic difference is there Sharky?





> None, Bambi. Redbands and rainbows are the same species.


Agreeing with me twice in one post that has to be a minor miracle. =D






> People reveal little bits about themselves through their posts. Since you've said nothing about who you are, I built up a model of who I thought you were based on what you posted: That particular thread led me to believe 4that you grew up in a city and haven't traveled much in your life. I figured that you were an American teenager, but have changed my mind a little bit on both points. Niya appears to believe that you're a total fraud and doesn't believe anything you say, but I don't agree on that point.


But Niya would say anything so that isn't much of a point.



> I think you DO believe everything you say, but I'm thinking you probably aren't American, and are either younger than 30 (probably younger than 25) or over 60. If you are the latter, then you'd have to have spent your life in some narrow profession, possibly a branch of mechanical engineering (that field has made some impressive mistakes when it comes to the real world). Whatever it is, you have an impressive ability to take a very small amount of information from the world, build theories of how the world works (which are largely Disney-fascist by the definition you provided), then zealously guard them against any actual data.


I am happy that you were impressed, although I have to reiterate that I am obviously not a fascist.

----------


## Witis



----------


## FunkyDexter

> I'm not going to start that up again, not even for the post race


Awww, please.  I've brought popcorn.




> And that happened just when I thought I would never see Sharky agree with me about anything


I really don't think he's agreeing with you.

----------


## Witis

> I really don't think he's agreeing with you.


Nah, I double checked, he definitely agreed with me, twice in one post! =)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ok, so you don't understand sarcasm, either.

At this point, I have concluded that you are either a fraud (as Niya believes), or 'not all there' in some way. I've had enough of it, though. So, unless Bambi wants to talk about who they are, I will henceforth simply ignore everything he/she says.

----------


## dday9

> So, unless Bambi wants to talk about who they are, I will henceforth simply ignore everything he/she says.


Personally, I catch some post but for the most part it goes in one eye and out the other.

----------


## szlamany

I was thinking it could be a "rogue" member - some kind of alias.  But I cannot see a pattern with these posts that would allow me to connect it to someone already on the forum.

Lots and lots of time and googling for links - more words then I would ever consider writing in a post!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Had an interesting meal with an evocative (and rather gross) name: Pakistani old clothes. 

It was basically a beef roast slow cooked in a variety of spices for nine hours, then served over rice. Everyone felt that the recipe could have been better, but we didn't all agree on how. My sister felt it was bitter, which wasn't my view on it. My view was a bit hard to put into words, so I didn't, at the time. It was roughly that the flavor didn't last. Within seconds of taking a bite, I could barely remember what it had tasted like. Some of the spice tastes lingered, but most of the flavor just ended abruptly. It was pretty odd, so I wasn't sure what to add that would make it last.

----------


## dday9

> Some of the spice tastes lingered, but most of the flavor just ended abruptly. It was pretty odd, so I wasn't sure what to add that would make it last.


That's good in most cases for a chef, so long as the meal isn't to filling. It causes a bit of a curiosity that gets a customer back into the door to try and determine what it was that they tasted.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I turned onto I-90 from I-5 a few days back. The sign said that Issaquah and Spokane were in that direction. Why choose those two? I can understand the first one, but the sign should also have included Boston. After all, it's the start of I-90, why not post the other end? Spokane is kind of a random choice, since it's "a city a ways along the highway", so Boston would be a more entertaining choice.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> That's good in most cases for a chef, so long as the meal isn't to filling. It causes a bit of a curiosity that gets a customer back into the door to try and determine what it was that they tasted.


Oh, I could identify much of what I tasted at the time, it just didn't linger, which made it less satisfying. It was like I was saying after each bite: I ate some beef...or did I...I can't remember.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's also the only reason I know to drink Moxie: There's nothing else in the world that tastes like it, so it is a very unique and curious experience, yet it's also so nasty that there's little reason to repeat it. Bottled, liquid, dust, in soda form: What an interesting idea. I've recently found it in a local store, and am tempted to buy a bottle, just because it is such an odd taste. I just can't justify buying 12 oz, though. If they would sell 2 oz bottles, I'd get one, just for the memory.

----------


## dday9

I aint never heard of Moxie before.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not surprised. The first time I heard of it was from an old guy I worked for. He was pretty cool, and had a functioning water mill with a wooden overhot wheel powering some saws, and a iron, horizontal, turbine powering some other machinery. One day he told me that he was really excited because some company had brought back Moxie, a soda that he loved as a youth. He was 70-80 at the time, so his youth had been a few years back. Naturally, when he offered me a glass, I accepted. Fortunately, it was a very small glass, as I could barely get through it politely.

Since that time, I have seen Moxie sold only in very few places. For a time, you could find it in the northeast, but now you have to go to a store that sells unusual or craft sodas. Basically, if you can find Rat Bastard Root Beer (funny name, good taste...let's see if the filter allows that word), then look for Moxie with an orange label.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow, that word got through.

----------


## dday9

I'm surprised it did too.

----------


## dday9

I looked up Moxie and I visited the Wiki page.

----------


## dday9

It looks... like maybe something I'd pass on :P

----------


## szlamany

Odd that Polar in Worchester still bottles it - and I've never seen it locally here (an hour or so away from Worchester).  Seems they have lots of flavors - were they all tough to swallow?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> It looks... like maybe something I'd pass on :P


Of course, it's liquid....oh wait, you said pass ON. Nevermind, then.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Odd that Polar in Worchester still bottles it - and I've never seen it locally here (an hour or so away from Worchester).  Seems they have lots of flavors - were they all tough to swallow?


I thought there was only one. I've only seen one.

----------


## szlamany

I'm going to look at the Polar selection next time I'm at the store - local grocery and chain grocery stores sell Polar here.  My wife needs a can of Polar Orange Dry (diet) every night on her nightstand.  If I'm the one that suggests we don't need another case when we shop - and then we run out - I really hear about it!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If nightstand is of polar bare,
Then wrath of wife does SZ bear.
So daily polling polar bare,
Or like a polar bear you bear.

----------


## Witis

> Ok, so you don't understand sarcasm, either.


Sure, you have to add a not at the end:






> At this point, I have concluded that you are either a fraud (as Niya believes), or 'not all there' in some way.


Don't believe everything Niya writes. As far as me not being here all the time it is because I am working on a number of simultaneous projects so I am a very busy man at the moment.




> I've had enough of it, though. So, unless Bambi wants to talk about who they are, I will henceforth simply ignore everything he/she says.


Good luck with that approach but I very much doubt that it will work. =)

----------


## Witis

> Personally, I catch some post but for the most part it goes in one eye and out the other.


At least your eyeballs are getting a work out. =)

----------


## szlamany

> If nightstand is of polar bare,
> Then wrath of wife does SZ bear.
> So daily polling polar bare,
> Or like a polar bear you bear.


Great stuff - you missed your true calling!

----------


## Witis

> I was thinking it could be a "rogue" member - some kind of alias.  But I cannot see a pattern with these posts that would allow me to connect it to someone already on the forum.
> 
> Lots and lots of time and googling for links - more words then I would ever consider writing in a post!


Are you referring to me szlamany? I am the authentic and original Witis not anyone else and I am certainly not into any sort of intentional roguish behaviour - you must have me confused with somebody on the dark side. :L

----------


## szlamany

Yes I was - I've not seen much of you posting in other sections of the forum.  You are rather verbose here - that's for sure...

----------


## Witis

> Had an interesting meal with an evocative (and rather gross) name: Pakistani old clothes. 
> 
> It was basically a beef roast slow cooked in a variety of spices for nine hours, then served over rice. Everyone felt that the recipe could have been better, but we didn't all agree on how. My sister felt it was bitter, which wasn't my view on it. My view was a bit hard to put into words, so I didn't, at the time. It was roughly that the flavor didn't last. Within seconds of taking a bite, I could barely remember what it had tasted like. Some of the spice tastes lingered, but most of the flavor just ended abruptly. It was pretty odd, so I wasn't sure what to add that would make it last.


What about artificial lab meat would you eat that instead of murdering the cows?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I couldn't think of a pun about polar bears, so I had to come up with a little rhyme.

----------


## Gruff

Me neither.

If not nightly polarized
Peaceful slumber be vaporized
Like polar nodes opposed
polar bound I am disposed

----------


## szlamany

My wife was impressed - up to now I was to only one writing her poems.

----------


## Witis

> Yes I was - I've not seen much of you posting in other sections of the forum.  You are rather verbose here - that's for sure...


That is true at the moment I like the hit cat.

----------


## Witis

Presenting, the Queen of the Bears:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Good thing I didn't say anything naughty. Seems like there ought to be some punctuation in there to make it grammatical, but I think that would actually be wrong.

----------


## Witis



----------


## Witis



----------


## Niya

> Ok, so you don't understand sarcasm, either.
> 
> At this point, I have concluded that you are either a fraud (as Niya believes), or 'not all there' in some way. I've had enough of it, though. So, unless Bambi wants to talk about who they are, I will henceforth simply ignore everything he/she says.


Not so much a fraud as a troll. Frauds are usually looking for some kind of tangible advantage but trolls are just looking for entertainment.

----------


## Witis

> Not so much a fraud as a troll. Frauds are usually looking for some kind of tangible advantage but trolls are just looking for entertainment.


I actually prefer to shoot fish rather than troll for them.
./\ /\
=^.^= ┏━ - - - -
.''" "''

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Not so much a fraud as a troll. Frauds are usually looking for some kind of tangible advantage but trolls are just looking for entertainment.


Well, I wasn't thinking of a con. When it comes to frauds, they are seeking some kind of tangible advantage, but the average observer may never understand what advantage the fraud is seeking. We generally think of monetary advantage, but there are lots of frauds where it just isn't clear what the point is. 

I had a con artist working for me one summer. She was a great worker when she was around, but she kept ducking out mid-week because of a son who had been hit by a drunk driver and was in critical condition. Eventually, she got word that he wasn't going to live through the day, by which time everybody else on the crew (mostly older women with kids of their own) were quite upset for her. They gave her a couple hundred bucks, which she tried very very hard to refuse, and she left. Later on, we found out that all her kids were fine and pretty nearly everything she had told us was a lie. She also had a couple arrest warrants out for other scams. The thing is: She tried as hard as she plausibly could to refuse any money, and only took it when the other crew members really gave her no choice. She clearly wasn't after money (and why would she be, considering how dry that well was?), so what was the whole fraud about? We speculated that we were actually being set up as an alibi for some kind of insurance scam that she was running, or something like that, but she vanished and nobody ever found out what the plan was. It may have been as simple as that she didn't want to work more than three days a week and just wanted an excuse for a series of four day weekends. Who knows.

----------


## dday9

Here's a video of my son listening to his great-grandfather play J'ai Passe Devant Ta Porte:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And thinking...."d'accordian"

----------


## Witis

> Well, I wasn't thinking of a con. When it comes to frauds, they are seeking some kind of tangible advantage, but the average observer may never understand what advantage the fraud is seeking. We generally think of monetary advantage, but there are lots of frauds where it just isn't clear what the point is. 
> 
> I had a con artist working for me one summer. She was a great worker when she was around, but she kept ducking out mid-week because of a son who had been hit by a drunk driver and was in critical condition. Eventually, she got word that he wasn't going to live through the day, by which time everybody else on the crew (mostly older women with kids of their own) were quite upset for her. They gave her a couple hundred bucks, which she tried very very hard to refuse, and she left. Later on, we found out that all her kids were fine and pretty nearly everything she had told us was a lie. She also had a couple arrest warrants out for other scams. The thing is: She tried as hard as she plausibly could to refuse any money, and only took it when the other crew members really gave her no choice. She clearly wasn't after money (and why would she be, considering how dry that well was?), so what was the whole fraud about? We speculated that we were actually being set up as an alibi for some kind of insurance scam that she was running, or something like that, but she vanished and nobody ever found out what the plan was. It may have been as simple as that she didn't want to work more than three days a week and just wanted an excuse for a series of four day weekends. Who knows.


Huh? Niya said he thought I was trolling not conning you Sharky. I maintain that I prefer to shoot fish rather than use lures including flies or baits as there is something really icky about using them.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I prefer to shoot fish


in a barrel, presumably.

----------


## homer13j

> Here's a video of my son listening to his great-grandfather play J'ai Passe Devant Ta Porte:


What's the difference between an accordion and an onion?

Nobody cries when you cut up an accordion.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was going to make some derogatory comment about the accordian, since making fun of them is something of a sport, but I work with a guy who plays accordian and is pretty good. So, I passed on the obvious response.

----------


## Witis

> in a barrel, presumably.


In the ocean, in a river or stream, in a barrel, and sometimes even in swimming pools. In the case of big fish that don't surface very often I have to get in the water and hunt them using a speargun with the fishing line tied to a float on the surface which can be quite a rush and very entertaining. =)

----------


## Witis

110101001101

----------


## Witis

1011001111110

----------


## Witis

1010101000010

----------


## Witis

1110101101010

----------


## Witis

Nuke the beast =)

----------


## Witis

10001101110001

----------


## Witis

100000010011

----------


## Witis

1100010111100

----------


## Witis

100011100101

----------


## Witis

10001011111011

----------


## Witis

10100111011

----------


## Witis

10000011001001

----------


## Witis

11011010111

----------


## Witis

100100111101

----------


## Witis

101000110

----------


## Witis

1101100000001

----------


## Witis

11001001010

----------


## Witis

1011010000001

----------


## Witis

111011001101

----------


## Witis

10001001001011

----------


## Witis

10001100010011

----------


## Witis

100010111001

----------


## Witis

10001001001

----------


## Witis

1110101010

----------


## Witis

11000110011

----------


## Witis

1101011011101

----------


## Witis

110011011111

----------


## Witis

1101101001101

----------


## Witis

1011000110100

----------


## Witis

1011001101

----------


## Witis

1001101100011

----------


## Witis

10011101001

----------


## Witis

1010010

----------


## Witis

101011100111

----------


## Witis

1111010110101

----------


## Witis

10000110000101

----------


## Witis

1111001001011

----------


## Witis

1101101111010

----------


## Witis

1001110111

----------


## Witis

101001101

----------


## Witis

1001010111000

----------


## Witis

110100011011

----------


## Witis

1011101101110

----------


## Witis

1111011011101

----------


## Witis

1001011011011

----------


## Witis

10111111101

----------


## Witis

10010001010111

----------


## Witis

1110111001011

----------


## Witis

10010010010011

----------


## Witis

10010111010001

----------


## Witis

100000101100

----------


## Witis

1101010101

----------


## Witis

10001011001010

----------


## Witis

1000110001010

----------


## Witis

1111100100

----------


## Witis

10010001010110

----------


## Witis

1001011110111

----------


## Witis

10000110111011

----------


## Witis

1101001000000

----------


## Witis

10011011011001

----------


## Witis

1101011001101

----------


## Witis

1110011010011

----------


## Witis

1110000111001

----------


## Witis

101001010101

----------


## Witis

1101010101101

----------


## Witis

1000010110011

----------


## Witis

1001111010

----------


## Witis

1100000110101

----------


## Witis

101111101011

----------


## Witis

1011101010

----------


## Witis

101000010110

----------


## Witis

1101101111111

----------


## Witis

1011111100000

----------


## Witis

1101101100001

----------


## Witis

1100001110001

----------


## Witis

1111001110010

----------


## Witis

1101111110010

----------


## Witis

111010011010

----------


## Witis

1010101010110

----------


## Witis

1111101010100

----------


## Witis

1100100111110

----------


## Witis

110110110100

----------


## Witis

1000011101111

----------


## Witis

100000110001

----------


## Witis

10101011010

----------


## Witis

10011011010010

----------


## Witis

100101110001

----------


## Witis

111001101111

----------


## Witis

1111010100

----------


## Witis

100100000010

----------


## Witis

11100101100

----------


## Witis

10010110101010

----------


## Witis

10010110011001

----------


## Witis

1101010110000

----------


## Witis

110010100010

----------


## Witis

10111010

----------


## Witis

10001111100100

----------


## Witis

10010010101000

----------


## Witis

1100001010111

----------


## Witis

10010110100010

----------


## Witis

1110010100110

----------


## Witis

1101000011010

----------


## Witis

111110100001

----------


## Witis

100000010111

----------


## Witis

110011110100

----------


## Witis

10000010110010

----------


## Witis

1110011101

----------


## Witis

10010101110011

----------


## Witis

1101110011001

----------


## Witis

1000011101011

----------


## Witis

1011100101110

----------


## Witis

1011010101101

----------


## Witis

10000100110110

----------


## Witis

101101100011

----------


## Witis

101000111010

----------


## Witis

1001000011101

----------


## Witis

110100011011

----------


## Witis

10100000100

----------


## Witis

1001011111001

----------


## Witis

111100111000

----------


## Witis

10001110000100

----------


## Witis

1110110111001

----------


## Witis

110110100010

----------


## Witis

1001011000001

----------


## Witis

10011011110

----------


## Witis

10001111010111

----------


## Witis

1000111011010

----------


## Witis

110110100010

----------


## Witis

101110100000

----------


## Witis

1100000011001

----------


## Witis

1100111100

----------


## Witis

100001100001

----------


## Witis

101011111100

----------


## Witis

10111110100

----------


## Witis

1010110

----------


## Witis

1101000111101

----------


## Witis

1111010000

----------


## Witis

11100010010

----------


## Witis

10000010001111

----------


## Witis

1001001000000

----------


## Witis

1001010001111

----------


## Witis

11101111010

----------


## Witis

10101100111

----------


## Witis

10011001101000

----------


## Witis

1101001111010

----------


## Witis

1101001111010

----------


## Witis

10000010100110

----------


## Witis

11010111000

----------


## Witis

1111010101101

----------


## Witis

1001110001

----------


## Witis

1001100101011

----------


## Witis

1111101010001

----------


## Witis

1010101011111

----------


## Witis

10000000110011

----------


## Witis

1011011001001

----------


## Witis

1100011001101

----------


## Witis

10011001100001

----------


## Witis

10100011101

----------


## Witis

1111001110001

----------


## Witis

1011111010010

----------


## Witis

1000100100010

----------


## Witis

10001001010010

----------


## Witis

1000111110

----------


## Witis

101111100

----------


## Witis

101001010101

----------


## Witis

10001101101011

----------


## Witis

1101111010111

----------


## Witis

1011110111101

----------


## Witis

1001101010011

----------


## Witis

11111001101

----------


## Witis

10110111111

----------


## Witis

110111110100

----------


## Witis

101101101110

----------


## Witis

10001100111110

----------


## Witis

10110011110

----------


## Witis

100011001101

----------


## Witis

1100011111000

----------


## Witis

1110110011

----------


## Witis

110100110100

----------


## Witis

10001100010000

----------


## Witis

101001011101

----------


## Witis

111001000001

----------


## Witis

1001110010111

----------


## Witis

1101110100100

----------


## Witis

1100001011010

----------


## Witis

10010001001101

----------


## Witis

1000110100001

----------


## Witis



----------


## dday9

I have not posted in the PR lately.

----------


## dday9

So I figured that it's time that I started.

----------


## dday9

So.... Hello World!

----------


## dday9

Ahh sorry:


```
var hw = "Hello World!"
print hw
```

----------


## dday9

I've been working my behind off since my job role's changed.

----------


## dday9

Atleast I'm not doing P&C work anymore.

----------


## dday9

Thank goodness because otherwise I'm sure that some person would be screaming at me behind a phone right now.

----------


## dday9

Ugg, some people.

----------


## dday9

In fact I walked by the lady who decided to take my old position the other day and she was getting reamed a new one by a customer.

----------


## dday9

All I could think was... Hey atleast that aint me no more.

----------


## dday9

Unfortunately though, I'm finding out how tough the benefit market is.

----------


## dday9

The other competing companies would stab you in the back in a heart beat.

----------


## dday9

Plus it's almost as if I'm starting all over, even though I'm with the same company and still doing insurance.

----------


## dday9

But I did just do my first enrollment so I'm pretty stoked today.

----------


## dday9

It took 2 weeks to get my first enrollment since I've started doing this side of the business.

----------


## dday9

Wow, my little bug GIF is annoying.

----------


## dday9

And I just remembered that I don't have the 30 second delay anymore too  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

Mwuaahahaha!  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:

----------


## Niya

No fair! Mods have god mode!!!

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Been counting fish. Ran out of fingers and had to use my toes. Ran out of those, too. Man was there a lot of complaining when I counted that twenty-first fish.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, though there is an element of truth in that previous statement, not a single word or concept is what I was actually doing. Still, it was a bit of an homage to something that nobody has likely ever heard of.

----------


## Witis

Fish fingers and toes - I'd definitely buy some of the exotic type made from wahoo. :-9

----------


## Witis

Or from any other delectable species of fish.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

All of chit-chat appears moribund.

----------


## dday9

Moribund?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Word of the DDay!

----------


## dday9

Lol. I think I should start a new thing... Word of the DDay.

----------


## Gruff

One DDay at a time.

These are the DDay's of our lives.

DDay of the walking dead!

----------


## dday9

Gruff, everytime I see your name, I think in my head:

"Scruff McGruff, Chicago Illinois, 60652"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I just saw Guardians of the Galaxy.

Therefore...Rocket!

----------


## dday9

> I just saw Guardians of the Galaxy.
> 
> Therefore...Rocket!


Was it good? I'm kind of skeptical going off previews alone.

----------


## Gruff

I saw it as well.  Flat out knocked my socks off.  (Raccoons Rock! *Grin*)
I liked the humor and the acting.  Rocket is a relative you know.  
We're related through my auntie boom boom's niece.  Fresca.  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I liked it. Lots of wacky humor and strange references along with an action packed plot. I still haven't quite figured out the scene after the credits are finished: Was that Howard the Duck? Is he a Marvel character?

----------


## Gruff

Marvel has always written their comic books in one universe.  
References are made to other characters on a regular basis.

Even though I've never read a Guardians of the Galaxy comic book I picked up on the characters Thanos and Rhonan.
The Cree (A galaxy spanning race.) and so on.  

I expect the next G.O.T.G. movie to at least reference Marvel's 'Captain Marvel' who was a Cree soldier before settling on earth.

Howard the Duck.  What a let down.  Yes he had his own Marvel comic book for a short while.  
Marvel tried different oddball offshoots at one time or another.  (Millie the Model comes to mind.)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think it's spelled Kree, and for a reason. After all, they probably don't want to conflict too much with the Cree tribe.

----------


## Gruff

You would know better than I. It has been a decade or more since I read them.
(The Kree not the cree.  You ever try to read a cree's face when he's being inscrutable?)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't know all that well, I just remember seeing the spelling in a single word in the movie, though I forget where. The reason it stuck with me is that the week before I was counting salmon redds with a Cree-Apache who was working for either the Shoshone-Bannock tribe or the Nez Perce tribe.

----------


## Witis

You can't stop the post race. =)

----------


## Witis

> 





Heh \(^.^)/

----------


## dday9

I never understood the Cybermen, it must be way before my time.

----------


## Gruff

Actually the rebooted Dr who series went into great depth on the origins of the Cyber men.
The later rebooted shows were much better than the earlier ones.

Basically they were humans stripped of all emotion and humanity encased in powered armour.
Because they believed they were the ultimate in perfection they launched a war to convert the entire planet to cyber men by brute force.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Gee, another religious war. Just what the planet needs.

----------


## dday9

I had a fun birthday yesterday. My wife and I ate at Outback and then we went bowling with some friends. Of course we were in bed by 10, but that's the joy of having a baby.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've got no puns worth making about that, so I'm going out, and will be back.

----------


## Gruff

Going out Pun shopping?


Highlander quote: There can be only Pun!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My sister has a button that reads "I have a punning clan"

It's so true.

----------


## Gruff

I won a purple nurple heart in the Pun-ic wars so basically you do not know me unless you've pun a mile in my shoes.

----------


## berny22

When was this forum created? XD

----------


## dday9

This thread dates back to the year 2000.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The forum dates even further back, though not much further. There was also the Great Crash that wiped out lots of early threads, along with the post counts for most of those people. I'm not sure when that happened, but people were still discussing it when I joined up.

----------


## Gruff

Ah yes.  The great crash.  
We used to wear an onion on our belts. 
(Which was the style at the time.) 
White ones. couldn't get the red ones cause of the war...
*Gruff wanders off aimlessly mumbling*

----------


## dday9

Red onions... Ha! I use to sell those on the black market making 450 republican credits per bulb!

----------


## RSINGH

Hey, this is still going!  You young 'uns don't know the half of it...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I sold them for French currency, to be franc. I got more when I sold them in German currency, due to the mark-up. I also sold them for rubles without scruples, but didn't sell to the Japanese, because the yen I didn't ken. I wanted to sell in Albania, because I lek them, a lot, but went to Algeria, instead, for dinar, before keeping it real in Brazil. Naturally, the Bulgarians purchased with some lev-ity.

By the time I reached the Nagorno-Karabakh Republic, I was feeling sick, so I sold some for their currency, which made me feel better (due to the dram, I mean). Then the Thai's came up to bhat, but I took the South African cash and rand with it, instead.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow, there's an old....face like thing.

----------


## Gruff

Euro gotta be kidding me?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That pun was totally money.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Now that was some stirling punning.  You're really pounding 'em out.  I'd join in but I can come up with Naira one.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was just going with the flow. It was the current, see?

----------


## dday9

I've updated my VB.Net tutorial website. The 'lessons' tab is a bit different.

----------


## dday9

I also want to update the lessons themselves. Perhaps add some pictures and break the paragraphs down some more.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I need to poke my bits.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I always assumed that was roughly what your name meant.

----------


## dday9

I saw Weezer tonight. Now I drunk.

----------


## dday9

I'm drunk. Not I drunk or eye drunk

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Eye R Monkey?

----------


## dday9

Mojo Jojo

----------


## dilettante

Ok, Professor Utonium.  Steer clear of the Chemical X though.

----------


## Niya

wow dilettante in Post Race! Must be an occasion!

----------


## dilettante

I was looking for "Post Religion" but this was all we had.

----------


## dday9

I think religion was banned in the postrace about 30,000 post ago

----------


## dday9

Of course I wasn't around so it doesn't apply

----------


## dday9

I like watching Dr. house

----------


## Gruff

Guzzling Fanta Grape Zero to stay on my diet.  
Munching Hawaiian luau BBQ chips to put back the sugar and spice.

Snoozed the entire day away.  
Gonna be awake the rest of the night whether I want to or not.

Got an invite to a huge picinic in Oaks Park from the little girl that first stirred my feelings.  I was a little boy at the time so that makes it okay.   :Smilie: 
She was married with three grown kids last time I heard about her.

She invited our entire eighth grade class and the nun who taught it.
She would be in her nineties now.  (The nun, not the girl.)

You remember how a lot of the kids you new in school had funny shaped heads?
It'd be weird if they grew into adults with funny shaped heads.   :Smilie: 

Not sure if I want to go.

----------


## dday9

Sentence generator? Don't forget, that is against the AUP.

----------


## Gruff

What ???

----------


## Gruff

Wasted ten buck to see "The Giver".  Bad Science in the extreme yet again.

Didn't know riding a sled through a force field fence would send out a wave front that 
could set an entire city free of its chemically induced emotional chains.  Instantly.  

What totalitarian society would build a machine with a flaw like that?

----------


## dday9

Nothing has been added to the Post Race in a while.

----------


## dday9

I've been sick for the past 3 days.

----------


## dday9

I have a cold

----------


## dday9

dclamp, how did you get your name added as a tag?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've been in the woods.

----------


## Pc Monk

alot to say but nobody want to listen!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nothing new about that in this thread.

----------


## Gruff

Sounds like a bad case of Post Race Nontraumatic Unstressed Disorder.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm going to lose both of my big toenails. I don't even know why this time, and it's getting pointless to try to figure it out. Typically, steep descents are toenail removers, and I never had that issue until about two years back. Now, it seems like any long hike causes my left big toenail to turn black and eventually fall off. This is the first time that the right one has done the same thing, and it was a largely flat hike with more uphill than downhill, and only about 1000 feet of uphill (in 13 miles, so it wasn't steep).

----------


## FunkyDexter

I lose the nails off both my second toes (the ones next to the big toes) about once a month.  It started because my climbing shoes used to rub them.  I've changed the climbing shoes and they no longer rub but every time the nail grows back it grows back thick and, after a while, falls off.  To anyone who's never experienced it that probably sounds really painful but it isn't.  There's always a fresh nail underneath.  It's like my toenails grow up instead of out.

----------


## dday9

Sounds sexy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Good thing that part of you is growing up. 

I was thinking just the other day, as I was hiking 26 miles, that I don't really feel a few years short of 50. I feel like I'm about 30, it's just that my body doesn't recover quite as fast as it used to.

----------


## dday9

The post race has been slowing down.

----------


## Gruff

Hhhhhoooowwww sssssoooo.

----------


## dday9

Wellllllll thhhherrreee hassssn'tttt beeeeen nooooothinnnng iinnnnn aaa whiiiillleee.

----------


## dday9

You know, I watched a terrible video of ISIS.

----------


## dday9

I didn't particularly want to watch it, but at the same time I couldn't stop watching it.

----------


## dday9

It was about four people in an SUV driving up on people and just shooting them.

----------


## dday9

The first one, they rolled up to another SUV and killed 2 of the 3 passengers and just drove off.

----------


## dday9

The second one, they drove up to a car and killed all 4 passengers. Only this time they got out of the SUV and checked to make sure they were dead. Sadly the 4 passengers looked as if they couldn't have been all of 18 years old.

----------


## dday9

The last one I watched before I finally turned it off, they drove up to two people walking and shot one of them. But instead of driving off, they stayed, and just kept shooting at an already dead person.

----------


## dday9

They were sick. How could a human being do that to another human being?

----------


## dday9

They preach peace from the Koran, but then they do that.

----------


## dday9

It makes absolutely no sense to me at all.

----------


## dday9

It really makes me angry that our president was the one who let the ISIS leader, Abu Bakr al Baghdadi, go back in 2009.

----------


## dday9

I really had trouble sleeping last night.

----------


## dday9

I kept thinking, what if that comes to the US.

----------


## dday9

Well, it kind of is with the different gangs we have, but it's not religiously "justified" like ISIS claims their killings are.

----------


## dday9

I feel like I have the same fear my dad have about the reds bombing us, only with these different terrorist organizations.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I don't think you have to worry about the sort of execution killings you describe coming to the US in the foreseeable future but it's horrible that it happens anywhere in the world.

I grew up in Nigeria (as an ex-pat) and this stuff used to happen all the time.  It wasn't just the terrorists either.  I once saw police gun down a guy in the street for nothing more than crossing the road abpout 100 yards up from their checkpoint.  They shot him several times at a distance then advanced on him and shot him in the head.  The police used to carry bull whips.  Stop and ask yourself, for a second, exactly how a bull whip would be used to subdue an assailant - the image is not a pleasant one.

The worst time was in the lead up to elections.  Nigeria is essentially a collection of tribes who've spent most of their history killing each other and selling each other into slavery - they hate each other.  In an election each tribe would put up a candidate and the most effective way of ensuring your candidate won was to make sure nobody voted for the other guys - can you guess how they did that?  Add the fact that the North is Muslim and the South Christian and you've got a complete powderkeg.

I am hugely grateful I live in the UK.  For us the fear of terrorism is remote and only gets close very, very rarely.  In some parts of the world it's a daily concern.

----------


## dday9

I've really been struggling the past couple of days because it's hard for me to comprehend that some people have that constant fear 24/7. I just can't understand how somebody could justify any of those killings that I saw, it's like street justice almost, and I know that it won't stop.

----------


## dday9

We just found out that my brother has a brain tumor, or at least one doctor may think that he has one.

----------


## dday9

He's being brought to an oncologist as I type.

----------


## Niya

Sorry to hear that. Hope everything works out.

----------


## dday9

Me too, I'll know something tomorrow.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Hope he's OK DD.  They're pretty good at dealing with this sort of thing these.

----------


## Gruff

Hope it is nothing serious or that it is benign.

Good luck to you and yours.

----------


## dday9

Well it's been confirmed that it is NOT a tumor. I don't know quite what it is, but I know he'll be fine.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Fingerprint on the XRay?

----------


## szlamany

New pool in the back yard for the doc and his team?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Bad hangover: Man does that image look blurry!

----------


## Gruff

Great!  Glad to hear it is a non-tumor.

Sounds like time to crack open a beer!

----------


## dday9

It has been 10 days since anyone has posted to this thread.

----------


## dday9

Now it has been none.

----------


## dday9

I'm glad to see that the [CODE][/CODE] tags have been brought back.

----------


## dday9

Hmm, I wonder how to display the code tags without using noparse...

----------


## dday9

Maybe?

----------


## dday9

This one?

----------


## dday9

Hmmm.... This one?

----------


## dday9

Odd, the bold, italic, and underline simply make the [CODE][/CODE] disappear.

----------


## dday9

Font color?

----------


## szlamany

[code][/code]

Like that!

----------


## dday9

> [code][/code]
> 
> Like that!


Ohhh... ok. Let me try it...

----------


## dday9

[CODE][/CODE]

Like this?

----------


## dday9

hurray!

----------


## dday9

[CODE][/CODE]

Odd how it still comes up as -short message-

----------


## szlamany

> [CODE][/CODE]
> 
> Like this?


It's sick that I knew that - really, really sick.

I've now proven to myself that I have way too much time on my hands...

----------


## szlamany

> [CODE][/CODE]
> 
> Odd how it still comes up as -short message-


What is -short message-?

----------


## dday9

Try posting the code tags without any text.

----------


## szlamany

[code][/code]

Wow - that's interesting.

We had a thread a few years back where we were beating up the "too short" formula - can't think of how to search for it though...

----------


## Gruff

I burned this post.  It is now a post toasty.

----------


## szlamany

Post haste!

----------


## szlamany

After taste?  No - Post taste!

----------


## szlamany

Miss the horse race?  No!  Post late!

----------


## szlamany

Post Office closed?  No!  Post late!  

And that's got it two ways - that's Post Great!

----------


## szlamany

Naw - Frosted Flakes - now that's Post Great!

Two ways again - _post_ cereal?

----------


## dday9

I had frosted flakes this morning. Or the Wal-Mart equivalent of it.

----------


## dday9

I am the ultimate post racer.

----------


## dday9

I can post and post without a 30 second delay.

----------


## dday9

Theoretically I'm 30x faster then y'all!

----------


## dday9

Now if only I could type sentences in one second.

----------


## dday9

I always use alt+s to post my post race posts.

----------


## dday9

How much post could a post race post if a post race could post post?

----------


## dday9

I can't believe that the Saints lost last night... to the Cowboys!!!

----------


## dday9

I wish there was a smiley that was throwing up.

----------


## dday9

That would sum up my response.

----------


## homer13j

> I can't believe that the Saints lost last night... to the Cowboys!!!


The Saints suck everywhere but the Superdome. They couldn't even win in Cleveland! LOL

----------


## dday9

> The Saints suck everywhere but the Superdome. They couldn't even win in Cleveland! LOL


Tell me about it... I don't think that we won a single away game last year  :Blush:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have nothing to say.

----------


## Gruff

You just said something.  *Heh*

----------


## dday9

And that is why I love the post race Shaggy!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, I was pressed for time and had to flee.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I was pressed for time and had to pee.

----------


## Gruff

I was pressed for time... so I dropped it off at the cleaners.  Had it starched and folded.  Now I can get from here to there in no time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was impressed at the time and had a flea.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What is the meaning of the word: Invalid?

There are two distinctly different meanings, and which one is correct depends entirely on the context. English is a weird language.

----------


## Gruff

I alway thought it was a bit of a lame word.

----------


## dday9

I'm cold.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It IS a bit chilly today.

----------


## dday9

It feels like I could hang meat in my office, but if we raised the thermostat then the rest of the office would be hot.

----------


## Gruff

One can always put on a sweater when cold.  
You can only take off so much when hot.

- Confucius 500 BC

----------


## dday9

The epidermis isn't to tough to take off.

----------


## Gruff

integuments are kind of necessary.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You don't want the rest of your office to be too hot, or else you won't be able to hang your meat.

----------


## Gruff

Not touching that straight line.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That line wasn't straight, it bent slightly to the left.

I was trying to tip-toe along the indefinite edge of acceptability.

----------


## Gruff

I've seen underwater impellers in rivers proposed for power generation.

Seems like it could actually slow the speed of the river if you had too many.
Not to mention the damage if a ship keel grazed those turning blades.
---

What about DIY geothermal?  What is the current technology for drilling down 10 miles or so.
I read somewhere that that would be deep enough to tap the necessary heat.  (Not everywhere has active geothermal vents.)
---

I read somewhere that they did experiments with the space shuttle where they dragged a conducting cable below the shuttle and were able to generate a considerable amount of juice.

This sounds pretty cool until you realize that your just tapping the energy it took to lift the shuttle to orbit in the first place.  I mean by bleeding electric power off the cable you would slow the speed of the shuttle.
(Bleed enough and your orbit starts to decay.)  
I suppose you are also slowing the rotation of the earth by the tiniest fraction as well.

Make you wonder if you could reverse the process.  Pump power into the cable and raise the craft to a higher orbit.

If so I could imagine some sort of tug boat style spacecraft that could descend from high orbit, dock with a vessel sent into low earth orbit then tow it back to high orbit, all achieved without rockets.  Just a nuclear or solar power source to generate electric power.

----------


## dday9

Wrong thread gruff, but right thread at the same time.

----------


## Gruff

Doh!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Classic. Double post...of a sort.

----------


## Gruff

When do I get the ability to delete my own mistakes on this forum?

----------


## Niya

> When do I get the ability to delete my own mistakes on this forum?


After you become a Power Poster which is when you get 2048 posts.

----------


## Niya

You also gain the ability to change the text under your handle.

----------


## dday9

> After you become a Power Poster which is when you get 2048 posts.


I came this close: |-| from getting 2048 the other day.  I had two 1024's but couldn't get them together.

----------


## Niya

However, the only text you cannot put there is "banned" which is prevented by the forum software because its reserved for banned users. That way no one can fake their ban status as being banned.

----------


## Niya

> I came this close: |-| from getting 2048 the other day.  I had two 1024's but couldn't get them together.


There's some hidden meaning there I'm missing  :Frown: 

Hey what happened to your bug ? Its crawling in a different place ? Did the right hand side run out of bug food or something ?

----------


## Gruff

Only 1779 to go.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You also gain the ability to change the text under your handle.


Almost went to check whether there really was text under my handle....then I realized you meant user name. That could have been embarassing.

----------


## Gruff

Reminds me of the old story.

A young man sought out the wisest man on earth to answer a burning question.

"Oh wise sage." The young man pleaded.  "What part of a woman's body is her 'yet'."

The old man being sagely asked. "Where did you hear of this body part?"

They young man pulled out a much folded and battered news paper headline.  

"It's right here." The young man said.  *"Woman shot. Bullet is in her yet."*

[1778 to go.]

----------


## dday9

> There's some hidden meaning there I'm missing


The mobile game 2048. Highly addictive.




> Hey what happened to your bug ? Its crawling in a different place ? Did the right hand side run out of bug food or something ?


Brad sent the exterminator, thankfully my little buddy found a new spot.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Was that because Brad beat the stuffing out of his monitor one day?

----------


## szlamany

Poor monitor...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A lizard with a fig leaf? Isn't that taking censorship a bit far?

----------


## dday9

I will have to report that image for being to hilarious.

----------


## szlamany

This was him days earlier - happy and healthier days, mind you.  Plotting with a VB6 supporter for a hostile takeover of Microsoft.  They were planning on using money siphoned from all the Developer.com sites.  Something to do with the rounding of pennies in banner ads.

Brad uncovered the plot - he's a hero!

----------


## dday9

> Something to do with the rounding of pennies in banner ads.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I met that guy a few years ago, or at least somebody who looked and acted like him. I was biking on a greenbelt trail when I met this character shuffling along with both arms wrapped around the biggest insulated mug I have ever seen. I think that mug might have held a gallon or more, which made the handle kind of silly and necessary at the same time. I said hello, and he just kind of hunched his shoulders a bit, wrapped his arms tighter around the sippy mug, and shuffled off a bit faster. It was the funniest thing I saw that day, even though I had already seen a junior vampire on that ride, which was otherwise one of the freakiest sights of the month.

----------


## szlamany

They got magic mushrooms on these trails?

----------


## dday9

> They got magic mushrooms on these trails?


I appears so, the next thing you know Shaggy will be reminiscing about having a conversation with that lizard.

----------


## szlamany

Truly a funny movie...



> 


[talking on the phone] And I said, I don't care if they lay me off either, because I told, I told Bill that if they move my desk one more time, then, then I'm, I'm quitting, I'm going to quit. And, and I told Don too, because they've moved my desk four times already this year, and I used to be over by the window, and I could see the squirrels, and they were married, but then, they switched from the Swingline to the Boston stapler, but I kept my Swingline stapler because it didn't bind up as much, and I kept the staples for the Swingline stapler and it's not okay because if they take my stapler then I'll set the building on fire...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I appears so, the next thing you know Shaggy will be reminiscing about having a conversation with that lizard.


I DID converse with a lizard about two weeks ago, though it was a very one sided conversation.

----------


## dday9

> I DID converse with a lizard about two weeks ago, though it was a very one sided conversation.


Cat got it's tongue?

----------


## Gruff

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...12368602857271

Cat versus Lizard (Third video down)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It ran away.

----------


## FunkyDexter

To be fair, if I was confronted by a man with that beard who talked to lizards I'd have run away too.

----------


## dday9

> To be fair, if I was confronted by a man with that beard who talked to lizards I'd have run away too.


Like the lizard king?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> To be fair, if I was confronted by a man with that beard who talked to lizards I'd have run away too.


Me, too, but that became difficult. I ended up crossing the entire state over mountains and streams....yet I was still right there with me.

----------


## FunkyDexter

But on the plus side, you've found yourself.  Lots of people go their whole lives without achieving that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yes, and I'm beside myself with joy. I'm not sure if that is better than being one with myself...and joy. It kind of depends on joy.

----------


## Gruff

Safety tip.  When jumping with joy jump with your knees not your back.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was so happy the other day that I jumped for joy. Joy jumped for the door.

----------


## szlamany

The door was closed.  Now joy is on the floor.

----------


## Gruff

Happy Happy Joy Joy.

Do you want to play a game Ren?

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I see that Jerry Sandusky was banned. I'd be interested in knowing what his reasoning was for using THAT particular user name.

----------


## dday9

I have a feeling that he'll probably create a new username to get around the ban.

----------


## Gruff

Don't they ban the IP address as well?

----------


## dday9

I don't think so, or at least I don't think I have the power to.

----------


## Gruff

Pretty sure Admins can.  

I suppose they err on the side of safety though.  
If more than one user logged in from the same machine I wouldn't think they would not want to ban all of them because of one rotten apple.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think that is only used in extreme (snake man) cases. 

Still, if he does come back, somebody should ask him what his reasoning was for that user name. It's kind of like waving a red flag. It's not as bad as making a user name like VirusWr1t3r, or some such, but it's close. Anybody with a name like that isn't here for the long haul, and there is almost zero chance that they have innocent intentions.

----------


## Niya

I don't get it. Why is Jerry Sandusky a bad handle ?

----------


## dday9

> I think that is only used in extreme (snake man) cases. 
> 
> Still, if he does come back, somebody should ask him what his reasoning was for that user name. It's kind of like waving a red flag. It's not as bad as making a user name like VirusWr1t3r, or some such, but it's close. Anybody with a name like that isn't here for the long haul, and there is almost zero chance that they have innocent intentions.


What's the meaning behind the name? I though it was a legit name.

----------


## dday9

Ohhhh.... now I know why I recognized his name!

----------


## dday9

He's the child molester from Penn State

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah. 

@Niya, you can probably look him up, but he was an assistant coach at Penn State, a major university in the US, and is now serving a very long sentence for sexually molesting boys. It was quite an infamous case a few years back. So, anybody who uses that name is not using it by accident. They are either supporters of the person (there are a few who believe he was innocent despite numerous accusations and observed actions), or they agree with his actions, or they don't. In the latter case, the name is not one that they would be using if they had any intention of sticking around for any length of time, as it is clearly an albatross about the neck.

----------


## dday9

> (there are a few who believe he was innocent despite numerous accusations and observed actions)


The evidence was pretty clearly against him, I can't see why anyone would think otherwise.

Now I really don't think the actions against Joe Paterno were acceptable. He did report Sandusky to his supervisor, but he didn't report Sandusky to the police. Even Paterno has regrets for not going to the police...

----------


## Niya

> Yeah. 
> 
> @Niya, you can probably look him up, but he was an assistant coach at Penn State, a major university in the US, and is now serving a very long sentence for sexually molesting boys. It was quite an infamous case a few years back. So, anybody who uses that name is not using it by accident. They are either supporters of the person (there are a few who believe he was innocent despite numerous accusations and observed actions), or they agree with his actions, or they don't. In the latter case, the name is not one that they would be using if they had any intention of sticking around for any length of time, as it is clearly an albatross about the neck.


I see. In any case, I think its a bit overkill to ban someone for using such a handle. How many people would actually know who that is ? I didn't.

----------


## dday9

I didn't ban him for that reason.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

People are weird. I heard that Timothy McVeigh received several marriage proposals while he was on death row. If that is true, then there really isn't much that can be said about the human race other than: The diversity is amazing. After all, just where could such a relationship lead? 

As for Joe Paterno, I was surprised at how thoroughly he was dethroned over the whole incident. I've always figured that there must be more to it than what bits I heard out in Idaho. I realize that Penn State is a world unto itself like few universities in the country. Emotions run pretty high over that place and its football. I assume that had I been there, immersed in all the news that must have been coming out in print, rumor mill, blogosphere, and every other possible way real or imagined, that there must have been some kind of concensus that his failing was worse than what I heard. It may not even have been fair, but there must have been a total, public, firestorm around him. It may have been driven by rumor and falsehoods, but the result is pretty clear: Deserved or not, he lost the faith of his followers like few others in recent memory. Heck, they took down his statue.

----------


## dday9

I can't really go over the reasoning's for a moderator/admin banning somebody, but take it at my word that it was done justly.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, sharpen your finger, I think he's back.

I realize he wasn't banned because of his name. My point was that anybody who is using that name didn't choose it at random, nor is it likely to be their nickname (better not be), or some pet name. In short, I think it would be an example of a disposable name from a person who didn't expect to linger.

Then I noticed that he signed up last December and managed not to get banned until yesterday. Still, you have a new report, and will get to decide again.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I have a feeling that he'll probably create a new username to get around the ban.


I don't suppose you know what next weeks lottery numbers are do you?

I suspect the choice of name was just sick childish humour more than anything else.  Given the sorts of questions he was asking I think he was probably just the sort who thought it was funny.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The Post Race has fallen several slots down, so I had to add something while waiting for Jerry Sandusky to return from pergatory.

----------


## Gruff

Not following.  What do you mean by "fallen several slots down"?

----------


## dday9

It's fallen from being the first thread in the Chit-Chat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't see any point in being precise in my terminology in this thread. After all, if I did see a point in anything in this thread, then perhaps I had found the needle in this haystack.

----------


## dday9

The post race is the point of life I thought.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A blunt point, at best.

----------


## dday9

:Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:

----------


## dday9

I can't do 15k of  :Spam:

----------


## dday9

I suppose I'm  :Spam: ing it up

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

15k of spam would be awful. Heck, just doing 144 would be gross enough.

----------


## Gruff

And here I thought Post Race was just an area for blithering nimrods to blather.

I said to myself.  "Hey I'm nimrod and blatantly full of blithe blather and bluster."

----------


## dday9

> Hey I'm nimrod and blatantly full of blithe blather and bluster


Try saying that with Novocain in your gums. That'll sound funny!

----------


## Gruff

"Heyuh m a nembmod n bmabantee fum of bmith bmathah n bmustah."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It'll look kind of funny, too.

----------


## Gruff

Are 'gummy' bears in the food pyramid for those who've had their teeth removed?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought those were just elderly bears.

----------


## homer13j

> Are 'gummy' bears in the food pyramid for those who've had their teeth removed?


I believe that's the first time I've ever encountered the words "gummy bears" and "food" in the same sentence.

----------


## Gruff

Bright colored artificially flavored gelatin. Mmmmm yum..

----------


## Gruff

Went to the Gobel warming party in Gobel Oregon.
Worked up a sweat.

----------


## Gruff

Took a trip to Gladstone Oregon.
Found a few rocks that pleased me.

----------


## Gruff

Visited Boring Oregon.
(Need I say more?)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I may have been to boring OR, but I slept through it. 

What rocks pleased you? Are you a rock-hound?

----------


## Gruff

I was a rock collector (and fossil a hound) in my youth.
Gave it up when my closet weighed more than my car.  :Smilie: 

In any case I move too much these days to be carting around that kind of stuff.

----------


## homer13j

> I may have been to boring OR, but I slept through it.


I recently visited the town of Milford, but I didn't see a single MILF.  :Frown:

----------


## Gruff

Used to live East of West Linn Oregon, but we didn't call it East Linn.

----------


## Gruff

Went to Bend Oregon to straighten some things out.

----------


## Gruff

Dammed up for some time in Beaverton Oregon.

----------


## Gruff

Believe it or not there are no falls in Klamath Falls Oregon.

----------


## Gruff

Wasn't a bit merry in Sherwood Oregon.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did you have Sherry in Merwood?

----------


## dday9

"It's pronounced Cherie!"

----------


## dday9

That's a bus stop quote.

----------


## Gruff

I always found bus rides to be long, stressful, and exhausting.
And the company?  Talk about retched refuse.

(You can quote me on that.)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I found them to be fascinating.

I spent a night in the Pittsburg bus station back when I was in college. What a strange assortment of characters there was, too. One semi-deranged homeless guy, a family of what I took to be Amish, though they might have also been some Jewish orthodox sect, a guy in a leisure suit with a bible and nothing else, and a somewhat frightened looking family, along with a few others who didn't stand out all that much. 

The leisure suit guy tried hard to sleep, but wherever he lay down, the security guard soon rousted him. It was ok to sleep sitting up, and it was ok to stay awake all night, it just wasn't ok to lie down. At one point, I went into the bathroom, which was old enough to have a shoe-shine station, and found him lying on the very narrow bench of the shoe-shine station. That meant that he was trying to sleep on a bench that was about six feet off the floor and was only about half a foot wide. 

At a later point, the leisure suit guy got talking to the Amish guy about biblical things. I was kind of trying to avoid the leisure suit guy as I assumed the bible thing was that he was an evangelical of some kind who would talk my ear off. The homeless guy and I listened to a bit of the discussion between leisure suit guy and Amish guy, which prompted the homeless guy to ask me what city we were in. I told him, and he made a profound declaration along the lines of, "red is blue, blue is red, colors are beautiful. I like this town. I think I'll stay here."

A bit later on, leisure suit guy began talking to homeless guy, who invited him to go to a soup kitchen that was, "just around the corner." Leisure suit guy thought that was a good humanitarian mission, so he agreed, and off they went. About three hours later, leisure suit guy returned alone, sat down next to me, kicked off his penny loafers, and moaned, "there was no soup kitchen. We've spent the last three hours wandering the sidewalks. My feet are killing me." He then went on to tell me his tale of woe. He wasn't an evangelical, just a lost soul wandering around trying to find some direction. I ended up buying him breakfast, cause it was clear that he needed it.

It was a mighty interesting night.

----------


## Gruff

I was speaking of city buses and having to ride them daily after a grueling day at work.
Transfer, Transfer, Transfer...  Three hour commute one way.

Your experience sounded interesting though.

I was once mugged in a train station in Buffalo NY.
Woke up with a goose egg on my noggin and missing a wallet.
Ah Youth!

----------


## Gruff

If you ever wondered where Wonder Oregon is...
Here.

----------


## Gruff

If you promise not to tell I'll show you Promise Oregon...
Right here.

----------


## Gruff

Echo Oregon boasts some paved roads!
Echo echo echo.

----------


## homer13j

> I was speaking of city buses and having to ride them daily after a grueling day at work.
> Transfer, Transfer, Transfer...  Three hour commute one way.


Been there, done that. I swore back in 1993 I would never commute by bus ever again. I take the train to baseball games and that's it.

My notable intercity bus experience: Thanksgiving weekend, 1984 I took the bus from my home in Daytona Beach to Tampa to visit my grandmother. This required a change of buses in Orlando. On my way back on Sunday during my Orlando layover I stopped in a bar for a few beers (I had a fake ID as it was still a few months before my 19th birthday) and some guy sitting next to me sold me $5 worth of weed. I headed back to the bus station with a pretty good buzz going and soon they announced my bus's departure.

I should mention there were two buses heading for Daytona: an express going directly there via I-4 and a local making stops in every little dumpwater town between the two cities. Needless to say I wanted on that express.

As the driver was taking tickets he stopped and declared "only one seat left. Who's traveling alone?"

I yelled "Me," handed him my ticket and climbed aboard.

The only seat that was left was next to the window in the very last row with three seats next to the bathroom. Two of those three seats were occupied by the most enormous woman I have ever seen before or since. I would guess 700-800 lbs. easy. I had to squeeze between her and the window for the 2-1/2 hour ride. She spent the entire trip panting like a dog in a hot car and sweating profusely as if merely existing was very hard work for her. Not a fun ride.

Fortunately the alcohol and weed put me to sleep so it wasn't so bad. I was home before I knew it.

And that's my one and only intercity bus ride story.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did you dream about being on a boat rocking on a big, sweaty, ocean?

----------


## dday9

Believe it or not, I've never taken the bus before(other than for school). The only time I've ever traveled alone was to visit a girlfriend who had moved to Plattsburgh, NY and I flew there.

----------


## szlamany

I lived in NYC until I was 10 - the bus was how you got everywhere.  If you wanted to take the subway you took the bus to the subway. 

When I travel into Manhattan now I would take a bus over the subway to get around the city.  Although I take cabs actually...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The busses in the Breckinridge area of Colorado are awesome. I spent a couple days there while hiking the Colorado Trail (I arrived on a Saturday afternoon and had to wait for the Post Office to open on Monday to get my supplies). At one point, I was waiting for a bus and got talking to one of the drivers. He told me that the bus I was waiting for was his bus, but he had a different route to run before the route I was waiting for. Since there was nobody on the bus, he invited me to take a guided tour of the area, which I did. He told me about the history of various places and the like. It's a very scenic area, too. It's also crazy rich, so the busses are free.

----------


## dday9

I love listening to guide tell history of cities.

----------


## dday9

My wife and I went to Saint Augustine, FL for our honeymoon and absolutely loved the city. Each bus driver had their own perspective of the city which is cool. The history is the same, but their spin on it makes it exciting.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Saint Augustine really has a history, too. Much of it is sordid, but it's a real history.

----------


## dday9

Had to look up sordid, but yeah that's a very accurate word to describe it's history. One country/group was slaughtering a different country/group at one point or another up until about the mid 1800's.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Here's what I pictured as I read Homer's story:-




> As the driver was taking tickets he stopped and declared "only one seat left. Who's traveling alone?"
> 
> I yelled "Me," handed him my ticket and climbed aboard, trampling small children and a handicapped lady.


My wierdest Bus ride was in Vancouver when I met "Miss Double D" (no relation of DDay, I'm sure).  

Three freinds and I were over there for a snowboarding holiday and had jumped on the bus to go out to a restaurant in the evening.  Quite possibly the most physically repugnant woman I have ever seen got onto the bus, took one look at me and clearly fell head over heels in love (so at least she had taste).  She made a beeline straight down the main aisle, shouldering aside little old ladies and junikes alike, shoved my mate Danny off the seat next to me, threw her arms around me and invited me to "check out her Double Ds" while pointing at a chest which could best be described as concave.

She then proceeded to regail me, through teeth the colour of Shrek's swamp and a cloud of breath with a corresponding odour, about how she had, this very evening, discovered the secret of a cheap night at the bar.  The secret, apparently, is to buy just one pint.  Once you've drunk that pint you quietly visit the bathroom for a refill.  Now you might be thinking that she was refilling the glass from the bathroom tap... oh no... it wasn't that.  Suffice it to say that the refill was of a convincing colour with a satisfyingly foamy head on it and this woman, in a very real sense, had discovered the secret of perpetual motion.  Apparently three refills in she stopped bothering with the whole bathroom bit which is when the staff had asked her to leave.

Then she tried to snog me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ok, so I'm not your clone.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So....for all the mods out there: Do you have a fedora, and do you tip it?

If anybody doesn't get that reference then you haven't been keeping up with the entertaining Jerry Sandusky story.

----------


## dday9

I know what I'm certainly not, as for the fedora... nope.

----------


## homer13j

> Then she tried to snog me.


Snog?

Sorry, not up to date on my British slang.

----------


## dday9

I even know that one, it means kiss.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ah, she just wanted to take the piss out o' ye!

----------


## Gruff

*Gag*

----------


## FunkyDexter

I always did attract the classy birds.




> Snog?


 Kiss is right but doesn't really convey it.  We're not talking a peck on the cheek here.  Tongues would most defeinitely have been involved.  Thankfully I'm a lithe fellow and was able to slip her evil clutches before she was able to dock.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, her recycling method would have made a bit of a mouthwash. Perhaps not the most pleasant, but you might have survived.

----------


## Gruff

*Double Gag*

----------


## dday9

:Sick:

----------


## Gruff

I was once gang snogged by a bevy of opulent of British Airways stewardesses.
(Then I woke up.)

----------


## dday9

I hope you had a hot towel near.

----------


## Gruff

A hot compress for my forehead?   Not so lucky.

I had watched "Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery" the night before.  That might have had something to do with it.

Though they were imaginary they were British so I think Snog was the appropriate term.   :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Snogged might be, but I'm kind of questioning the use of 'opulent'.

----------


## dday9

Yeah baby.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Are you saying they were truly twice-blessed?

----------


## Gruff

Let me rewind and go back.  Hmmm.  I suppose opulent as in "richly supplied" or Grade 'A'.  Jiggles and giggles galore.

----------


## dday9

I will have to ban you for being to seductive in that last post.

----------


## dday9

The ban time is 1 second.

----------


## dday9

Time's up.

----------


## dday9

By the way, I posted a job opening in the Jobs section.

----------


## dday9

If you're decent at photoshop then you should geaux look.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Mod abuse!

----------


## dday9

Better than an abusive mod I suppose.

----------


## dday9

I bet Ray Rice's wife can second that motion.

----------


## Gruff

Hey!  A kiss is but a kiss, a sigh is but a sigh, and naked women in art are not lewd.
I'm innocent I tell yah!

At least give me time off for good behavior retroactively.

----------


## dday9

> A kiss is but a kiss, a sigh is but a sigh


Believe it or not, but that is my me and my wife's wedding song. The Sinatra version.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought it was AC/DC's Hells Bells?!?!?

----------


## Gruff

Mine was the Hokey Pokey.  Cause that's what it's all about.
Though I might mis-remember that.

----------


## dday9

Lol, nope. Although I'm surprised that my mom didn't push _Hells Bells_ more.

----------


## dday9

I actually got to see AC/DC in Houston a few years back.

----------


## dday9

Man they are old.

----------


## dday9

I love their music, but it looks like they had a tough time holding their instruments.

----------


## homer13j

> Believe it or not, but that is my me and my wife's wedding song. The Sinatra version.


I used to work with a very ditzy girl who was nonetheless quite entertaining with all the impossibly stupid things she would say. One day the Spin Doctors' song "Little Miss Can't Be Wrong" started playing on the radio when she blurted out:

"Oh, I love this song! I insisted it be the theme song of our wedding video." 

I gave my best double-u tee eff look and said "Did you ever actually listen to the words to that song?"

At least she was kinda hot.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hot ditz's can be entertaining: Nice to look at and you just never know what they are going to say next.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Four days without any activity. What is this world coming to?

----------


## homer13j

> Four days without any activity. What is this world coming to?


Attachment 119859

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Very nice.

----------


## Gruff

Did you hear about the funeral of the man who developed the USB connector?

When the pallbearers and lowered the coffin into the grave they had to lift it up again, turned it 180 degrees...

----------


## dday9

Two cannibals were eating a clown. One looks to the other and ask: "Does this taste funny to you?"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Two guys were walking abreast.

I don't know why. It's just funny.

----------


## Gruff

Helium walks into a bar and asks for a drink. 
The bartender says, "Sorry, we don't serve inert gases in here."

Helium doesn't react.

----------


## Gruff

Attachment 119959

----------


## Gruff

What do you call a fish with no eyes?

Fsh!


(BTW dday your clown joke killed at work.)

----------


## FunkyDexter

Two birds sitting on a perch.  One says, "can you smell fsh?"

----------


## Gruff

Had to read that one three times before the penny dropped.   :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> What do you call a fish with no eyes?
> 
> Fsh!
> 
> 
> (BTW dday your clown joke killed at work.)


Only due to food poisoning, no doubt. A joke that old may not be safe even if thoroughly cooked.

----------


## dday9

Mmmmm, perch.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They were kind of a trash fish when I was growing up. Out here, though, people are wild about them.

----------


## dday9

It's the same thing with gar. I can't stand it, they're all boney. But a lot of my black friends go crazy for them. It's weird how some species of fish are specific to an ethnicity or region.

----------


## Gruff

We used to surf fish for perch at the low and high tide of the year.
Three triple hooks on a leader with clam  necks as bait.

Often you'd get a fish on each hook.  I didn't bother trying to reel them in.
I'd put the pole over my shoulder and walk back to shore dragging them in.

We would haul home two or three gunny sacks full of fillets.
Filleted correctly no bones.  Much cleaner tasting than cod.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't think we are talking about the same 'perch'. I never saw much of a tide in the freshwater ponds where I caught them.

I agree with the interesting ethnicity of fish preferences. I remember fishing in FL and a Cuban family saw me pull in a fish and asked if I was going to keep it. When I said that I wasn't, they asked me for it. I learned later that I probably should have discussed it with them, as they probably could have told me how to turn it into a tasty meal, as it was a member of the tuna family. Up north, the ethnic fish would be carp...or at least, it used to be. Carp may have fallen out of favor even within ethnic groups, as it's a bit of a garbage hound, and can pick up whatever is dumped into the waters. As the water quality declined, people may have moved away from carp, lest the a and the r be reversed.

----------


## Gruff

Pacific ocean perch (Sebastes alutus)
Habitat:  Pacific NorthWest coastal waters.
Can grow up to 21.1 in. (53 cm) and reach 4.5 lb. (2.05 kg) 

(Yum)
Attachment 120075

----------


## dday9

The perch I know are small and greenish/white.

----------


## dday9

You gotta catch a bunch to get a good meal.

----------


## Gruff

Momma always said "Don't eat green fish or things that rhyme with pumice."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You could rhyme "dumbass" with pumice if you say it right.

The perch DDay and I are talking about are the Yellow Perch _Perca flavescens_, and I'm ashamed to admit that I had to look up the scientific name. It's been too long.

----------


## Gruff

I'm pretty sure she was referring to hummus'.  *Grin*

----------


## dday9

Don't trust atoms, they make up everything.

----------


## dday9

I like to make bad chemistry jokes because all the good ones Argon.

----------


## Gruff

Pavlov? Doesn't ring a bell.

----------


## Gruff

Two chemists walk into a bar.
The first says, "I'll have some H20."
The seconds says, "I'll have some H20 too."

The second one dies.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Perhaps he only gargled?

----------


## dday9

I just found that I make $3,000 more a year than the poverty threshold.

----------


## dday9

That's depressing.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Making $3,000 dollars a year _less_ than the poverty threshold would probably be more depressing.

----------


## dday9

If I were making $3,000 a year less then I'd qualify for all sorts of supplements, although I don't know if I'd take it. Currently the only welfare that I'm collecting is Medicaid for my son and that's because of a direct result of the ACA, I simply cannot afford insurance on him.

----------


## FunkyDexter

If it helps I'd be happy for you to send me the extra $6000.  I've always got your best interests at heart, DD.

I tried being broke and homeless in my late teens.  It's overrated.

----------


## dday9

I'll send it to:

FunkyDexter
123 Main St
SK system, UK, Earth

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I tried living in a shower for a few weeks. It was pretty educational, really. Nobody knew I was living in there, as it was an unused locker room off of a storage area that few had a key to. Unfortunately, it had no windows, either, so I could sleep in until the early afternoon if I didn't look at my watch. I believe I was headed towards a 24 up/24 down sleep cycle.

A sleep cycle, for those who don't know, is kind of like a motorcycle...only entirely different.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was below the poverty line in grad school, which I thought was kind of interesting. I qualified for food stamps, though I never took advantage of the offer. The poverty line doesn't take into account factors other than income. In my case, the fact that I had virtually no expenses other than food meant that I was actually paying off student loans at a good pace despite being technically impoverished.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's still better not being below the poverty line.

----------


## dday9

My only debt is my home, well that and I took out a small $300 loan to fix the brakes on my Mustang II, but I still have electricity, gas, water, internet, and a small demon that sucks the life out my wife and me(aka my son).

----------


## dday9

What really hurt me is that my hot water heater went out last month, so I went several days without hot water. Then paid $400 for a new one.

----------


## dday9

Plus my wife accidentally flushed her deodorant down the toilet. I couldn't afford a plumber, but my brother and I took off the toilet, walked it outside, and dumped it upside down. It was pretty gross, but the deodorant fell out.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> despite being technically impoverished


I've seen your code.  Your still technically impoverished.  ZING! :Big Grin: 




> the deodorant fell out


Did your wife still want it?!  Personally, at that point, I think I'd just have revelled in her naturally beautiful aromas.

----------


## Gruff

While in the Coast Guard I took care of dependent housing in New York for one of my tours. 

I use to hate those over the toilet shelving/storage units.
All manner of plastic bottles, caps, and assorted doodads would fall in.

Augers were useless against hard plastic or metal clogs, 
so yeah pulling the commode was the only option.

----------


## Gruff

Don't know if I mentioned it before, but I am moving.  
My landlord upped my rent way too much.

What I came up against in my apartment search was that 3/4 of the apartments out here in the sticks are rent assisted by the state.  In short since I gross over 25,000 per year I am not allowed to rent them.

The rest of the apartment complexes have waiting lists of twenty or more.

I finally found one, but it is going to cost me 200.00 extra a month than I was paying in August.  :Frown: 
The good news is it has built in W/D and an extra bedroom.  Ground floor and all one level.

Still it bugs the hell out of me that rental companies are gouging the public this year.
High cost of homes appears to be driving it.

----------


## homer13j

> Still it bugs the hell out of me that rental companies are gouging the public this year.
> High cost of homes appears to be driving it.


It helps to live in an area where nobody else wants to live. Cost of living was the main reason I fled Chicago and returned to Cleveland. From '02 through the end of '07 my rent in the ghetto (W.47th/Storer Ave.) $250/month plus utils and I thought I was getting ripped off!

----------


## dday9

> Did your wife still want it?! Personally, at that point, I think I'd just have revelled in her naturally beautiful aromas.


Believe or not she asked why I threw it away, thank goodness she was joking. Or was she...



> I use to hate those over the toilet shelving/storage units.


That was exactly the situation, she was actually grabbing something else from the shawz over the toilet when she 'bumped' the shawz the wrong way causing the deodorant to fall in.




> Still it bugs the hell out of me that rental companies are gouging the public this year.
>  High cost of homes appears to be driving it.


I moved out of my parent's when I was 17 and the rent was fair where I lived. I was living close to downtown and for a 1bed/1bath apartment I was paying $500 a month. I was fortunate that my dad bought my first home(in the ghetto mind you) for $40k, which he paid cash for. I paid him $500 for a 2bed/2bath home for a year. Now I've bought my own home(hence my debt) and I only pay $315 for the mortgage and $3200 a year in premium for home insurance, but almost all my friends rent and one is living in the same apartments that I lived in when I first moved out. He's paying $850 a month. My friends that rent homes have like 6 - 7 people living in them because the rent has sky rocketed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> and a small demon that sucks the life out my wife and me(aka my son).


The first step is admitting you have a problem. Good job.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> What really hurt me is that my hot water heater went out last month, so I went several days without hot water. Then paid $400 for a new one.


Yeah, I had to do that a couple years back. It was pretty stressful. My house was built with the water heater in a location without tolerance. There was essentially one water heater that would fit that space, and ONLY one. If that model is ever discontinued...I guess I'll go to on-demand, which I might do anyways.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I finally found one, but it is going to cost me 200.00 extra a month than I was paying in August. 
> The good news is it has built in W/D and an extra bedroom.  Ground floor and all one level.
> 
> Still it bugs the hell out of me that rental companies are gouging the public this year.
> High cost of homes appears to be driving it.


W/D? Wild or Demented? Wanton or Deranged? Oh wait, I misread the words before it. It has built in W/D!! Ah, Watercloset and Doors, right? It's good to have doors in Oregon, and bathrooms. That way you won't be trampled by moose on the way to the outhouse, and the buffalo don't roam through your living room. Very good features to have.

With housing prices soaring, I'm not surprised to see rents increasing, especially when you say that you have such high demand that the waiting lists are 20 people deep. It's not gouging, at that point, it's the invisible hand of the market giving you the finger like a deranged proctologist.

----------


## dday9

> If that model is ever discontinued...I guess I'll go to on-demand, which I might do anyways.


That's what I wanted, but believe it or not Lowes didn't have it in stock. And I'm one that's faithful to one store, so I just stuck with the exact same model that I had before.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So did I, in the end, but the way the house was built, I either stick with that model or go on-demand...which is a nasty way to build a house. For the life of that house, the water heater will be electric and it will be tall and skinny.

----------


## Gruff

> W/D?


Sorry Clothes Washer and Dryer.

----------


## Gruff

When I home owned I had and old Cape Code style two bedroom with a full basement.
The hot water heater sat in a clear area a few feet away from the wall.  
It was a snap to replace with any model I desired.  I only had to replace it once in 18 years.

----------


## dday9

Basements are cool. I've been in one once in Baton Rouge, of course it was only 5 ft. tall and super damp, but I though that it was so cool to have extra square footage under your house!

----------


## homer13j

> Basements are cool. I've been in one once in Baton Rouge, of course it was only 5 ft. tall and super damp, but I though that it was so cool to have extra square footage under your house!


I'm surprised anyone in that area has anything resembling a basement considering they don't even put dead bodies underground down there.

----------


## dday9

In some places we can bury people, not 6 six feet but it's like a mini mausoleum that you can't walk in.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> When I home owned I had and old Cape Code style two bedroom with a full basement.


A lot of houses out that way had full basements, especially after a big enough storm. 

When I was growing up, we had a basement that we could drive into. From the looks of the house, the new owners may have finished the basement such that it is (dark and nearly windowless) living space, but it was just a basement while I was growing up. The hot and cold water tanks were both down there (we were on a well, so there was a cold water tank as well as hot), along with a root cellar, a few pumps (house water and irrigation water, both of which came from dug wells rather than drilled wells, and had pumps in the house rather than the well), assorted visiting animals, and lots of other stuff. Basements were good for that. "Lots of other stuff" tends to accumulate in basements. "Lots of other stuff" is now accumulating in my garage, but it lacks the same appeal. In my garage, there is lots of light and the air is hot and dry. A basement is always cool and dank. In a garage, you might find a dessicated something, but you'd always know what it once had been. In a basement, you'd find an amorphous lump and not be sure whether it had once been a frog, a squirrel, or just something that cat horfed up.

----------


## dday9

I finished making a LUA tutorial website just like the VB.Net one: http://luaprogramming.freeiz.com/index.html

----------


## dday9

I'd really like to get away from free hosting, because those pop-ups are soooooo annoying.

----------


## dday9

But I'm doing it as a hobby and for free, so I can't afford paid hosting I think. Let alone a domain name.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I finished making a LUA tutorial website just like the VB.Net one: http://luaprogramming.freeiz.com/index.html


Oh come on. That one's easy:

1) Kill pig.

2) Roast pig.

3) Invite lots of friends.

4) Party like it's 1999!

----------


## dday9

I like a good boucherie, but I don't get it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Look up Luau. It's probably a bit similar to whatever it was that you just mentioned. Getting a bunch of people together to eat a roast pig seems to be a tradition in many countries and has many different names, but it is all similar. Whenever I see any discussion of Lua, I think Luau.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I like the code tags on Quick Reply so much that I have frequently hit them when I ment to hit the quote tags, thereby causing code formatting on a quote...there is virtually no difference when that happens.

----------


## homer13j

My basement is currently dungeon-like after the bank foreclosed then bungled the winterization causing massive plumbing issues that flooded it out and I had to gut everything. But on the plus side I paid relatively little for the place and have no mortgage so renovating the basement shouldn't be too much of a burden. 

There are also some water leakage issues that will run me about $1200 to fix, but I budgeted $10,000 for repairs when I bought the place and the plumbing issues were cheap since I did all those repairs myself. New water heater cost me $700 but I got a nice big one and had to pay city hall $75 for the permit (!) to install it. So I'm still way ahead of the game... 

In November I'm having a new 200 amp electrical box put in and wiring one end of the basement with a pair of 20 amp circuits for my PA system, bass guitar and harmonica amps, and any equipment brought over by other musicians with plenty of room and power to spare. Drywall (440 sound barrier), ceiling tiles, carpet, a 60-inch TV for movies, a bar at the other end of the room... You know, the usual stuff. 

Yeah, basements are nice when they're actually habitable.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If I had a basement out here I would sleep in it during the summer when the temps get so bloody high.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Basement's rock but they're rare as hen's teeth in the UK.  I'm actually looking at a place that has one divided into two rooms with a view to buying it but I'm just a few grand short on the deposit right now.  It won't take me long to save up the difference but the house could go in the meantime.  It's a race against time.

If I do get it then one rooms getting turned into a home gym and the other's getting a bigg ass TV, a bar and lots of oversized bean bags.

----------


## dday9

My dad who's a pretty bad alcoholic just built himself a bar and it's awesome! The bar itself is a beautiful dark wood and the pole that runs at the bottom is chromed, plus it's stacked with a ton of alcohol.

----------


## FunkyDexter

To be honest, I doubt I'd actually _use_ the bar much but I just want to have it  :Smilie: 

A pole, you say.  There might be an idea there...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now I see why you wanted DDay's extra six grand.

You won't be as tempted to drink if you set the bar high enough.

----------


## dday9

If the bar's to high then how can he pass it?

----------


## dday9

That was my terrible attempt at pun by the way.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I've seen worse.  Come to think of it, I've _made_ worse.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It does sound like you're talking about getting into polling. Funky was suggesting polling strippers, which could be a clothes call with your dollars.

----------


## dday9

How in the hell do you do it?!

----------


## dday9

One day, I'll become that good at making puns too  :Big Grin:

----------


## FunkyDexter

I think Shaggy's probably the reigning champ.  Mendhak used to be excellent at them but he doesn't seem to be around anymore.

----------


## dday9

I heard that somebody's looking for Mendhak.

----------


## Gruff

> I finished making a LUA tutorial website just like the VB.Net one:


I am soooo spoiled by visual studio.  Notepad ++ is bare bones ugly.  I used it to write some ruby scripts for Google Sketchup.  It took forever.  (Write code, Import code, Run, Crash, Examine cryptic error messages,  Wild guess rewrite, Repeat.)

----------


## dday9

LUA's IDE that comes with _LUA for Windows_ is not much better. I must admit that I too, am spoiled to Visual Studios.

----------


## dday9

I really wish MS would make a plugin for HTML5/CSS/JavaScript like they have for VB.Net.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ok, so what does LUA actually mean/stand for/derive from, or whatever? I realize I could probably find out through Google in a few seconds, but I only care enough to post in the Post Race.

----------


## dday9

LUA was built in Brazil during a technology _blackout_ period for the country, so it was built out of necessity. But the name literally translates to moon.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I need kedaman.

----------


## dday9

Kedaman or ketamine?

----------


## homer13j

I love this time of year. Too bad it doesn't last.

----------


## dday9

That's really pretty. Did you take that yourself?

----------


## dday9

I wish trees would change color here, but they don't. One day they're green and the next day they're dead.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Like Ebola victims?




Too soon?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd say the panic response is ripe to make fun of.

----------


## homer13j

> That's really pretty. Did you take that yourself?


Yup. It's the aptly-named Rocky River in Berea, Ohio. 12 miles southwest of Cleveland.

----------


## dday9

I was just thinking, how in the hell could you fish in there with all those rocks?!

----------


## Gruff

Dupe

----------


## Gruff

I do a lot of stream fishing.

There are a number of ways.

1) Fly fish.

2) 24" leader with a light split shot and Salmon eggs.
Toss in up stream and let it drift down past you a ways.  Repeat.

3)  Use a spinner.  drop it in the current.  let it out some.  Reel it back in some.  Repeat.

All are best when you are in the stream away from the banks.

----------


## dday9

If I'm on a river or bayou, I prefer to sit on the bank or off a dock. Just throw it out there and wait for something to bite.

----------


## dday9

Now if I'm on a lake then I prefer to be on a boat  :Cool:

----------


## Gruff

If I am in a boat I prefer to be on a lake.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

All those rocks form eddies downstream of them. Fish tend to hold in those eddies and pools. When I was growing up, I fished for trout in streams like that. Each pool had the potential to have a trout or two. We generally didn't stay long at each pool, though, so it wasn't so much sitting still as moving a bit, stopping for a time, then moving on.

----------


## dday9

Last time I took my brother's boat out which is a 16 foot flat bottom aluminum boat with a little 25hp motor on it we went on Houston River, which is really just a glorified bayou, he had it full throttle and we hit a frickin tree that was submerged and it popped the motor up. Scared the crap out of us because all of a sudden you have a propeller going full speed right next to your face!

----------


## Gruff

Don't think I've ever seen a frickin tree.  Are they related to elms?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, not so much like elm. I've known several of them, especially while boating in Florida. They have the odd property that they grow under the water, often with no visible part emerging from the water, though that is not always the case. It can be both alarming, and hard on the engine, when you hit one of those with an outboard. It can be even worse if you hit them with an inboard....and let's not even discuss what happens when you hit them with an overboard.

----------


## dday9

To be honest, it could've been a Sinker Cyprus. Houston River's full of them.

----------


## dday9

I would love to get them and sell them but:

a) there are alligators
b) they are heavy
c) usually they're stuck

----------


## Gruff

A boat carrying red paint crashed into a boat carrying blue paint 

the crew was marooned….

----------


## dday9

What lies at the bottom of the lake and twitches?

A nervous wreck!

----------


## Gruff

I've heard of dream boats but...

----------


## dday9

You know what a boat stands for?

Bust
Out
Another
Thousand

----------


## Brewers

noob

----------


## homer13j

Personally I'd rather have a race car bed. But that's just me.

I'm not getting the caption: "Would You Like To Date At Here..."

----------


## Gruff

Yeah.  Didn't see that until after I linked the post.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Definition of Boat: A hole in the water into which you pour money.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I... Want... That... Bed!!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hopefully, it's a water bed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

On second thought, perhaps it shouldn't be a water bed. Maybe you don't want your boat filled with water when you want to engage in wreckless behavior.

----------


## Gruff

Here is the Bed I made for my wife and I when we were first married.

It was made to hold a Queen size box spring and mattress.
It stood about 50" to the mattress surface.

The material was clear pine.  2" stock (1.5" dressed).

Head board and foot board were laminated 2x12"
Side boards were 2x12"
Legs were laminated 2x6"

I carved a heart and vines in both the head board and foot board.
I show it here in different woods just to show the construction.

It is a bit rough as I modeled this all from memory.

----------


## FunkyDexter

That's actually pretty romantic.  Good for you, sir.

----------


## Gruff

That was the intent.
She wanted one of those Paul Bunyan giant beds.
We couldn't afford one so I made this one for under $100.00 US.

I had to build a loose set of steps so she could climb in.

Turned out really nice.
When we sold it in a yard sale after 15 years it went for about $700.00.  Not a bad profit.

I added the heart to my model.  Should be a bit smaller though.

----------


## dday9

Dang, I'd say so. Have you considered going into the bed frame making business?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't like footboards. Mattresses are just too doggone short.

----------


## Gruff

Cost of good wood these days is through the roof.  So no.  I'd have to charge too much.
Not to mention some place to build, Large power tools, Etc...

Maybe when I get that giant 3D printer...

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Why have 3D when you could have 7D next year.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Inflation isn't high enough to get to 7D in a year. We'd be lucky to make it to 4D by next year, and Europe will be lucky if they can avoid sliding back to 2D by next year.

----------


## homer13j

"This place looks expensive."

----------


## FunkyDexter

If Microsoft get involved we might jump straight to 10D

----------


## dday9

> "This place looks expensive."


I love how it has 1 + 1 = 2 in the background.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I like the yellow cube even further in the background.

----------


## Gruff

Dang!  And I was just getting used to 3D chess.

----------


## Gruff

Did I mention I came up with a spiral game of chess as a teenager?
Milton Bradley was not interested.  (Go figure.)

You had a round board divided into eight segments and eight rings.
One of the radial lines was considered an edge of the board, so un-crossable.

You could set up the board two different ways.
1) Black and white back to back against the radial edge.
You played around the arc.
2) One side around the center and one around the edge.
You played radially.
In both versions the bishops spiraled in and out.

----------


## dday9

I love chess so I hate to say it, but I could not follow what you're saying.

----------


## Gruff

You can think of it as a distorted standard chess board.

2) You line up your men around the center ring and the opposing men around the outer ring

You cannot cross the vertical red line at the bottom.
(In the center both rooks start positions would be in against the vertical red line.)

All other chess rules apply.

Pawns move radially
Rooks travel around rings or radially.
Knights (You figure it out.)
Bishops spiral in or out
Queens move around rings, radially or spiral in or out
Kings one board area in any direction.

(You could also play checkers on such a board.)

----------


## dday9

That is insane. How'd you come up with something like this?

----------


## Gruff

Probably too many hours watching the time tunnel on TV.   :Big Grin: 
(God bless Irwin Allen.)
Or spock playing star trek 3D chess.
Or reading Edgar Rice Boroughs "The chess men of mars".
(They used a 100 square board.)
Attachment 120441

----------


## Gruff

I also made a vertical chess board like a free standing wall.  the pieces where made from round dowels and  Identifiable from either end.  
(Think of gluing black and white queen pieces together at the base.)

You pushed them through holes in the board squares.
I painted them black and white on each half so that both players saw themselves as white.

This was long before PC's and electronic chess was available to the masses.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We used to play cylinder chess back in HS, which is pretty similar to what you describe. It is as if the board was rolled into a cylinder. Otherwise, all the rules were the same. Diagonals became really long, as a bishop could go off one side, come back onto the other side, and so forth.

Another variation we played, which I really like, was called BugHouse. This required two teams of two playing on two boards simultaneously. For any team, one member played white on one board while the other member played black on the other board. As each player took pieces, they'd give the pieces to their partner. Therefore, if the white player took a black piece, he'd give it to his partner, who was playing black. As a turn, a player could add a piece to the board that they had received. 

This created some fantastic strategies. Sacrifices were trivial, because you'd be getting back various pieces, so a sacrifice wasn't forever. Furthermore, you NEVER exposed your king, because a new piece could be placed on any open square, which meant that the kind was always threatened. In fact, the game continued until a king was taken. Checkmate can't exist when new pieces could be added, and check was never declared. Generally, this meant that games were fast, with pieces being traded back and forth rapidly. Sometimes, I wouldn't know that the game was over until my partner handed me their opponents king. Strategy is bizarre when the number and existence of pieces can change at a moments notice.

I forget whether pawns could be promoted to queens. I think they couldn't. They became pawns after being taken, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I remember one game of bughouse where I was trading sacrifices with my opponent. We were basically just slaughtering each others pieces in the expectation of getting them back. After a bit of play, we noticed that we were both down to a king and one or two other pieces. Neither one of us had gotten a thing back. Upon looking at the other board, we realized that both of our partners had taken on mirroring strategies: They castled their kings to opposing corners of the board, then had been building rings of defense around them. As we had handed them pieces, they had placed them into the defensive rings, with neither one making a single offensive move. We had to tell them to knock it off and start attacking, because we were down to a stalemate on our board and lacked enough pieces to keep playing.

----------


## dday9

I use to play BugHouse too, although we called it something else(that I cannot remember).

That was fun.

----------


## Gruff

Should have been called Zombie chess since the pieces rose from the dead.  :/

Here is the vertical board.  Your opponent sees the other side of the board.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm failing to see the point in vertical chess. It seems like both are seeing the same thing, so how is it different from a regular game of chess....other than the fact that it takes up more space and requires twice as many pieces?

----------


## dday9

I could see it, where if you move your piece then it moves a piece of theirs(opposite end). All moves would be valid because both pieces would it's basically the same only inverted.

----------


## Gruff

Nope.  Shaggy  had it in one.
No advantage or difference from normal chess.

The point was to view the board as if you were looking straight down from the top while
looking straight ahead and sitting across from your opponent.

Hey I was 15!

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If you could move both your pieces AND your opponents pieces, it seems like the game would be over pretty quick...or it would never end at all.

----------


## Mister_Meh

uuuuuuuuuhhhhhhh.....kewl

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hey, look at that! Another lunatic has just entered this asylum.

----------


## dday9

I voted  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My polling station was a baptist church. It was a bit disconcerting to put the ballot into that slot and see all the little strips of paper come out. They said it was a security feature, but still....

----------


## dday9

Lol, that's funny. Do y'all still do paper ballots?

----------


## homer13j

> Lol, that's funny. Do y'all still do paper ballots?


I still have yet to vote (waiting for the lunchtime crowd to clear out) but two years ago we still used paper ballots.

----------


## dday9

Since I've started voting in 2010, we've had an electrical one.

----------


## dday9

It didn't have levers, rather it's a felt like paper over a large area(4.5' x 4') with buttons underneath the felt. You pressed a button by the candidate or amendment and it would place a green X by the name or amendment.

----------


## dday9

I just googled "Voting Booth" and I see setups of 5 to dozens of booths. I went to a school and there were just two booths.

----------


## homer13j

A few more from the last couple of weeks:

The Rocky River about a mile downstream from the last shot

----------


## homer13j

Tappan Square, Oberlin, Ohio

----------


## homer13j

Enzo contemplates the meaning of life - or where to poop next

----------


## homer13j

Tinker's Creek, Bedford, Ohio

----------


## Gruff

Enzo and I have a lot in common.

----------


## Gruff

My daughter and her youngest son's first birthday.

Attachment 120481

----------


## dday9

I hate to say it, but she looks nothing like you Gruff. The only fur she appears to have is on her head.

----------


## dday9

Plus, I can't see any whiskers either.

----------


## dday9

This one appears to be more like your daughter:

----------


## Gruff

Typical rainy day at work in Oregon.
(Looking out my new cube window.)

Attachment 120483

----------


## dday9

That car next to the Durango appears to be a mid 90's Ford Escort station wagon! That was my first car.

----------


## Gruff

*Heh*

----------


## dday9

If you add about a decade to the year built. And take away the station wagon.

----------


## dday9

But it was still the booger green color.

----------


## homer13j

> Ford Escort station wagon


I had Mercury's version of the Escort wagon. Paid $150 for it which turned out to be about $100 too much. It was such a POS rustbucket I tried to get it towed away. I even parked it during a Browns' game ON THE SIDEWALK at the corner of West 6th & St. Clair right across the street from the Justice Center. You can imagine my disappointment when I returned the next day and it was still there.

So I parked it in front of the third district police headquarters in a space marked "POLICE VEHICLES ONLY." It took more than two weeks, but they finally hauled it away.

----------


## dday9

Wow, sounds a lot like my car(unfortunately for me I paid about 10 times your price).

----------


## Gruff

My first car was a nash rambler.  

So old the floorboards on the driver side rusted through.

You had to keep your feet up on the pedals to keep them from dragging in the gravel.

Looked something like this though not as good looking.
faded pink top and dirty cream lower body.
Ran intermittently if you push started it.

The passenger door was held closed with coat hanger wire.

Older Nash models did not have cut out wheel wells.
I thought it made them look clunky.  Not unlike a wind up toy car.

Attachment 120485

----------


## Gruff

Attachment 120487

----------


## dday9

My wife's grandfather's first car was an AMC Rambler. Yellow exterior and black interior.

----------


## dday9

I like the Hudson/Nash/AMC cars. That is pre-70s for the AMC. I did not like the Javelin or the others.

----------


## szlamany

I call my old VB6 UI "AMC"...

New web version is AWC...

----------


## dday9

He grew up poor though and his first car wasn't until he got back from Vietnam in '70.

----------


## Gruff

My current ride.  The green sure footed mountain goat.

Attachment 120491

----------


## homer13j

Still paper ballots here. Sad to see so many Dem judges running unopposed including the entire 8th Circuit Court of Appeals. But that's the price of living in a liberal mecca like Cuyahoga County.

I did get to vote against the traffic cameras. That was nice. I believe they're as good as gone.

----------


## homer13j

My mother's last car was a Rambler. She died in 1969.

You guys remember the SC/Rambler? That was a cool car...

----------


## dday9

I'm actually %100 for traffic camera's if you're referring to the ones that take pictures of the license plates if you run a red light.

----------


## dday9

Those that live in that town know where they are, so the majority of the citations will be out of towners.

----------


## homer13j

> I did not like the Javelin


The AMX was cool. It was a two-seat Javelin. 



The reason for the Javelin's fugly fenders was to allow oversized tires in the SCCA Trans-Am series. You couldn't flare the fenders just to race - the carbody had to be stock. So they put the flared fenders on at the factory.

----------


## homer13j

> Those that live in that town know where they are, so the majority of the citations will be out of towners.


Not here. The speed cameras are portable and constantly moved around so you never know where they are. I don't have a problem with the red light cameras, but the vote was an all-or-nothing thing so I voted to get rid of them all.

----------


## dday9

> The speed cameras are portable and constantly moved around so you never know where they are.


Oh those! Yeah we had one in a smaller city west of us and they voted that out like a month after the city got it.

----------


## Gruff

I hate those red light buggers.  If your traveling the posted speed and happen to hit the unholy sweet spot you are not going to be able safely stop in time.  I did it once and left skid marks all the way up and over the crosswalk.  Got a ticket for sure.  I like to think I'm a safe driver,  I leave lots of space ahead of me and drive the speed limit.  Perhaps the camera and timing is set up wrong for the posted speed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Lol, that's funny. Do y'all still do paper ballots?


We moved up from clay tablets since the last election. Man did that suck! If you got there late in the day, the clay had dried enough that you got all dusty, and it was terribly hard work. It would have been easier if they'd just let us scratch one line through the box, but making us chisel out the whole box to a depth no less than a quarter inch was really hard on the elderly. 

This year, I got there early so that I could make my mark before the clay had really set up, but lo and behold, the ballots were made of paper!! Progress even arrives out here in the hinterlands.

----------


## dday9

I thought that they allocated a little bit of time after the light turns red to compensate for that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What disappointed me about the polling station this year was that two years ago there was a serious MILF working there, but this year...I just voted. There were very nice people working there, but none that I wanted to poll. 

What did disturb me, a bit, was the fact that the registration sheets were large with small print, so there were LOTS of names on each sheet, yet I may have been the first one to sign on the sheet that had my name. I realize that turnout isn't all that high in mid-term elections, and I did get over there in the first hour that the polling station was open, but it wasn't much of a showing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow, I thought I was posting on something relatively recent, but two whole topics have been covered since my last post.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Gruff's daughter: She's a gal, so naturally she shaved off the extra fur. He's not European, you know.

Cars: My first car....has returned to the earth, I'm sure.

Cameras: I believe that we have red light cameras on most of the lights, but I also believe that the budget to operate them has never existed, so the cameras are just for show.

Back to polling...well, I added my comments.

----------


## dday9

That old age must be catching up with you Shaggy.

----------


## dday9

Your mind is going like that of Michael Faraday.

----------


## dday9

I learned about him last night, so I needed a reference.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Are you saying I lack the capacity (is that the right Faraday?)?

----------


## dday9

I know that he built the first motor and generator, but I don't think he built the first capacitor.

----------


## szlamany

> I know that he built the first motor and generator, but I don't think he built the first capacitor.


It's more like this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitance




> The SI unit of capacitance is the farad (symbol: F), named after the English physicist Michael Faraday

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That was what I was refering to. My capacity to remember met with some resistance. Ohm my gawd, I just couldn't remember what was watt.

----------


## Gruff

*Groan*

Didn't michael Faraday also invent RF Shielded enclosures?  (The Faraday cage)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah. DDay caused me to waste an hour or two on Wikipedia. Kind of an interesting discussion of Faraday. I knew a bit about him, but he was quite the character. His lectures sound like they would have been pretty entertaining....and then there was the link about The Great Stink, which I just had to read.

Sounds like Faraday got the credit for the cage, but perhaps the original person to report the phenomenon was Ben Franklin. He wasn't just a lecherous old man.

----------


## homer13j

Don't blame me... I voted for Kodos.

----------


## dday9

Big night for the GOP last night. Whenever I fell asleep it was net +7.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I didn't even turn on the news until this morning. I knew that people would be talking and talking and talking, even when they had nothing new to say. There would be frequent recaps of what little was known and speculation on that which wasn't known, and only occasionally would anything new get added to the stream of redundancy.

Instead, I listened to music and other things. After all, I was pretty certain that I'd not only hear the results in the morning, but they'd also be more complete and more accurate. Nothing changed in that time, and I seriously doubt that anything really changed in Washington unless you are an insider. A few people gained more power, a few people lost some power, and life will go on about the same as before. The only question I have is whether less will be accomplished in the next two years than in the last two. After all, the senate now has the means to block EVERY appointment by Obama, so perhaps the dysfunction will be able to spread to judiciary (judges won't be appointed, and may not even be nominated). I would expect that the executive branch would largely remain untouched because the political appointments are largely figureheads running agencies that will continue about the same as they have for decades.

On the other hand, the Republicans have good reason to want to get something done, which would require a compromise. The optimistic view is that this congress will be able to get things done because the only way to do so is through compromise....but I'm not feeling optimistic.

----------


## dday9

> The only question I have is whether less will be accomplished in the next two years than in the last two.


I think that more will be done. Think about it, anything Republicans came up with for the past 2 years Harry Reid would shut it down; even if Democrats and their base would benefit more from it than the Republicans.

I'm very optimistic about the next couple of years.

----------


## homer13j

Oh, you can bet that plenty will get done - all by executive order. Obama has made it clear that laws don't apply to him and the Republicans have made it clear they will do nothing about it.

We're about to see the mother of all lame-duck sessions. That old Chinese saying applies here: "May you live in interesting times."

----------


## homer13j



----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I think that more will be done. Think about it, anything Republicans came up with for the past 2 years Harry Reid would shut it down; even if Democrats and their base would benefit more from it than the Republicans.
> 
> I'm very optimistic about the next couple of years.


Thats a bit one sided, both sides have been doing that to each other to be fair. There has been very little working together from what i can see between the parties during the Obama presidency

I wouldn't be optimistic, basically you have a republican party that is almost allergic to Obama, they are likely to go out of there way to put through partisan bill's which Obama will just veto.

At least that is the impression we get across the pond  :Smilie: 


Homer - Anyone who Quotes George Carlin gets my vote, have you put your self forward for office yet ?  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

> they are likely to go out of there way to put through partisan bill's which Obama will just veto.


If he veto's certain issues, then I'm sure that you could get a congressional override. One that I can think of off the top of my head is the medical device tax.

----------


## dday9

Now to get rid of something that has the president's name attached to it, you can almost guarantee that the president will veto it!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

To override the veto, the Republicans would have to have Democratic support. They lack the votes in the senate to do that. That's why there was gridlock before. Harry Reid would ignore the partisan crap that he didn't want to deal with, and which was DOA anyhow, but he lacked a majority sufficient to bring up partisan crap of his own. The things that moved through the senate were things that got bipartisan support. They were then sent to the house to die, because there isn't any bipartisan support in the house for anything.

There are two senators per state. That makes it mighty hard to gerrymander states to make safe seats, which means that senators can't be quite as partisan. The house is a different story. Those seats are heavily gerrymandered in pretty nearly every state such that most seats are decided in the primary, not in the general election. Those reps don't have to please their constituents, only their partisans, which further polarizes the house.

This situation could be fixed in a variety of ways, but until it is, the house will become increasingly polarized.

Homer also makes a good point. W really got the ball rolling with his signing documents. He wasn't the first to use them, but he was the first to use them to re-write the laws that were handed to him. Obama, for all his talk about undoing some of the things W did, hasn't proved very intererested in undoing executive power in the slightest. It's understandable that it would be a bipartisan issue: Every president has a motivation to not weaken his own power, but it's a bad trend, as it leads to more confrontation and less cooperation.

----------


## dday9

The best thing that could happen to this nation in regards to congressmen is to add term limits. My proposal would be to allow a maximum of two terms. Once your term limit is up, you may run for re-election after the amount of time that you've been in congress is up. For example:


```
Dim waitingPeriod As Integer = If(termServed = 1, 1, 2)
```

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure that I agree with that. The issues they deal with are complex and longer lived than just four years (two terms). The major result of such a thing is that everybody would be new all the time, which would mean that there would be a high likelihood of staff running the show. Essentially, nobody would ever be up to speed on more than one or two issues, at best, so they'd end up being nearly dependent on the people who had been there a long time, which is how they start out now, as well. The difference would be that the people who had been there a long time wouldn't have been elected.

I feel that term limits are mostly a visceral reaction to the dysfunction in congress. We are talking about running the largest economy in history, though, and doing that where all the decisions are made by neophytes just seems like a recipe for something bad. It works for the president, but that seems a bit different, since the president brings an entire team with him. Congressmen won't be able to do that unless we change some other things around. 

I favor getting rid of gerrymandering. There is surely a mathematical way to divide up a population into equal size groups by number (not area). This may not be so easy, though, as I think it ends up in some pretty exotic math. The goal would be to have every district be a convex shape, which may not be entirely possible, but should be pretty close. It would be something of a 2D soap bubble problem.

----------


## dday9

The reason I'm for term limits on congressmen is because of people like John Dingell or Orrin Hatch. After 40/50 years of service, you're not a public servant.

As for the term themselves, I think both the senate and the house should have 6 year terms then impose the term limits of 2 terms. This grants them a maximum service of 12 years at any given time and a maximum waiting period of 12 years.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ok, that would work, but doesn't that take a constitutional amendment to change length of service for the house? Longer term limits for the house, but the same terms, would be easier if I'm right about that (which I may or may not be).

One thing to note is that those changes are pretty nearly hopeless. Changing one state isn't so hard, changing all of them is tough. Getting Congress to pass a law limiting itself isn't going to happen lightly. We'd need a crisis, which we don't have, yet. However, some states have been able to do a variety of things. One of the results that I like is that in CA (and perhaps OR, but I might have that second state wrong) where the two primary candidates who get the most votes are the nominees for the general election regardless of party.

----------


## dday9

> Getting Congress to pass a law limiting itself isn't going to happen lightly.


That's very true. Mark Levin proposes that we exercise the second part of Article 5 of the Constitution. That basically says that constitutional amendments may be proposed by a convention called by two-thirds of the state legislatures.

The first part of Article 5 is the well known way of getting two-thirds majorities in both houses of Congress to amend the constitution that many people think is the only way.

While I think that it's great in theory, it would be much tougher to do that then to get two-thirds majority of both houses. Butcha never know!

----------


## Gruff

Not to derail your most excellent political discussion, but here are the rough plans to build the queen size giant bed.
Hopefully a PDF file is okay.

Odd, just noticed that the PDF conversion removed some characters from the text.

X and Q for sure.

----------


## dday9

I don't know, I'll have to report this to a moderator for being too accurate.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> That's very true. Mark Levin proposes that we exercise the second part of Article 5 of the Constitution. That basically says that constitutional amendments may be proposed by a convention called by two-thirds of the state legislatures.
> 
> The first part of Article 5 is the well known way of getting two-thirds majorities in both houses of Congress to amend the constitution that many people think is the only way.
> 
> While I think that it's great in theory, it would be much tougher to do that then to get two-thirds majority of both houses. Butcha never know!


Actually, that would be a total disaster. If you convene a constitutional convention, you open the ENTIRE constitution to changes. There's no other way to do it. Just saying that you'll play in just one corner of the yard won't matter. Do you think that with the constitution open for whatever people would confine themselves to term limits? It would be a free for all for every change any group could push for. No matter which side of the fence you are on there would be a bunch of proposals you would absolutely hate.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Not to derail your most excellent political discussion, but here are the rough plans to build the queen size giant bed.
> Hopefully a PDF file is okay.
> 
> Odd, just noticed that the PDF conversion removed some characters from the text.
> 
> X and Q for sure.



Does your bed have rails? If so, we could derail your bed.

As for the characters being removed, I'm surprised at the X, but not the Q. I've heard of people minding their P's and Q's, but not their X's and Q's.

----------


## dday9

> If you convene a constitutional convention, you open the ENTIRE constitution to changes.


The same thing applies to how congress works right now. The house and the senate approve an amendment and then it gets sent to the president for him to do his thing. This applies to the entire constitution.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It also has to go to the states.

Still, one at a time isn't bad. Things rarely get passed through that process and only after considerable discussion. Whether it would be possible to convene a constitutional convention on a narrow subject is hard to say. It hasn't been tried as far as I am aware.

----------


## dday9

From what I understand, it's been tried a handful of times, but the convention has never convened. Either due to lack of support or lack of organization.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I believe it has been attempted a few times, that's where my position on the matter comes from. When I was younger, I heard about something like that for some amendment that I have long since forgotten. My mother explained why it would be a horrible idea, and she was generally right on these things, since it was what she was studying for her doctorate, effectively. I don't know all that much about constitutional conventions, since I grew up believing that they would open a door wide even if all you wanted was it open a crack.

In general, the US Constitution (as well as the USS Constitution, for that matter) has remained little changed for centuries. Additions and alterations are generally slow and ponderous, with few glaring mistakes (prohibition). Lots of other countries change their constitutions about as often as they change leaders, which has never worked well. The constitutions they have are rarely well thought out, and are often gamed for the advantage of one party or special interest. The closest we have to that is the Second Amendment, which didn't favor any viewpoint when it was included, but became more polarizing a couple centuries later, and could fade back to being non-polarizing at a later date.

I like the slow, ponderous, approach when it comes to those kinds of changes. As a general rule, states try out a variety of different positions on various topics. Some things get enough concensus to prompt a constitutional change, but most do not. I'd say that's a pretty moderate approach, and that seems like a good thing.

----------


## moonman239

> Big night for the GOP last night. Whenever I fell asleep it was net +7.


Yep.  GOP now has control of both houses.

It can actually be nice to have a Republican Party-controlled Congress and a Democratic president.  Two opposing agendas means both the President and Congress will have to compromise, thereby creating a favorable outcome for both parties.

----------


## dday9

Moonman! Where did you go?!

----------


## dday9

Last post I saw from you was from the last presidential elections.

----------


## moonman239

> In general, the US Constitution (as well as the USS Constitution, for that matter) has remained little changed for centuries. Additions and alterations are generally slow and ponderous, with few glaring mistakes (prohibition). Lots of other countries change their constitutions about as often as they change leaders, which has never worked well. The constitutions they have are rarely well thought out, and are often gamed for the advantage of one party or special interest. The closest we have to that is the Second Amendment, which didn't favor any viewpoint when it was included, but became more polarizing a couple centuries later, and could fade back to being non-polarizing at a later date.
> 
> I like the slow, ponderous, approach when it comes to those kinds of changes. As a general rule, states try out a variety of different positions on various topics. Some things get enough concensus to prompt a constitutional change, but most do not. I'd say that's a pretty moderate approach, and that seems like a good thing.


You can thank the amendment process.  If I recall correctly, an amendment has to be ratified by 2/3 of each house of Congress and by 3/4 of the states.

Fun fact: The last amendment to the Constitution was ratified about 22 years or so ago and was proposed by Congress in 1789. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twenty-...s_Constitution)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's as it should be. That shouldn't be an easy document to change.

I'm cautiously optimistic about seeing some postiive economic changes as a result of the split government, but not very optimistic. We could really stand to get some strong tax reform. I shouldn't advocate less deductions and other exemptions, since I don't get any anymore. That seems kind of self-serving, but I would have given up things like the mortgage interest deduction a long time back. If we closed a bunch of that stuff we could get the tax code back towards a more manageable size and reduce tax rates across the board. 

That is probably asking too much, though. There are huge numbers advocating for pretty nearly every line in that tax code. I'm not one of them, but I can file the 1040-EZ each year (if it weren't for capital gains). My life and my income are too simple.

Failing that, I don't see much to be hopeful for. Everybody talks about reducing regulations, but that discussion is kind of like the VB6 people: They all want the concept, they just have different specific details, so no two want quite the same thing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I suspect that this is kind of the issue with a responsive government: Everybody is tugging in slightly different directions and all kinds of things result from that. We end up with a whole lot of rules and laws. Most everybody agrees that there are too many, but when you get down to specifics, each rule seems to have a fair number of supporters.

Perhaps the thing to do would be to pass all laws with sunset clauses. Forget term limits on the legislators, put term limits on the legislation. That would make the system opt-in rather than opt-out. If people really care enough about some rule, then let them revisit it preriodically. Favored rules would be able to extend with no effort at all. Non-favored, or controversial, rules would result in a fight.

We kind of do that now, but in a twisted way. For example, W suggested shifting social security more into the market controlled by the individual. That went nowhere. The result was that the status quo remained in effect, but the subject was visited. Many of the rules on the books are now relics, and there they sit forever.

----------


## FunkyDexter

You know what you guys need?

A monarch.

Just sayin'

 :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

Does the monarchy do anything in the UK?

----------


## dday9

I know that y'all have a parliament that seems to do most(if not all) of the law making and what have you.

----------


## Gruff

I once read a SciFi short story about a society that sentenced convicted felons to n number of terms as a politicians.  

They wore plastic explosive collars tied to voting booths. Too many negative votes... Boom!
voting was real time all the time.

They were let us say... motivated to do the will of the people.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That isn't always the right thing.

----------


## dday9

> I once read a SciFi short story about a society that sentenced convicted felons to n number of terms as a politicians.


That's non-fiction, the continent is called Australia.

----------


## Gruff

I guess I have always been puzzled by what motivates a politician.

Is it about making the world a better safer place for our children, making cities, states more efficient and doing good public works.  Listening to the people.

or 

Lining their pockets for retirement, junkets and other forms of gratuities or climbing the ladder of power for its own sake.  Photo opts, Etc...

I realize that one is not necessarily polarized to one side or the other, but the latter behavior is not difficult to spot.

Lastly I have a personal grudge against anyone who acts like they are entitled to positions of power.  They could usually care less what is best for the public.

----------


## dday9

> Lastly I have a personal grudge against anyone who acts like they are entitled to positions of power. They could usually care less what is best for the public.


I go one step further and extended it from entitlement to positions of power to entitlement period.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I wouldn't. Anybody who doesn't feel at least SOME sense of entitlement seems like a pretty miserable person. Even if all you feel entitled to is life, liberty, the pursuit of happiness, and an occasional sushi dinner, that's still some sense of entitlement.

Motivations are all over the board, naturally. They also change over time. I would guess that relatively few people get into politics for power or money, but some will find those to be desirable perks of the job. Once in politics, there is also an expectation and opportunity for advancement. Just like in any other career, you can move up the ladder to higher and higher jobs. Generally speaking, either US senate or governorships are the pinnacle, with relatively few then considering running for president (a job that is universally recognized to be a mixed blessing, at best).

When my mother was in the state legislature, she was something of a rising start. People were shocked when she dropped out. I was even pretty surprised, but she felt that she knew too much about too many people and just didn't want to do that anymore. So, my parents joined the Peace Corps for a few years and went to Papua New Guinea. That's about as far from US politics as you can reasonably get. Still, she was in the game for 10 years, and I learned a whole lot about it during that time. 

Politics is both dirtier and less dirty than people realize. It's a fascinating game for those involved, which includes close observers. For those looking on from outside, it can be frustrating, messy, corrupt, or all of the above, but from the inside, I would say it is made up of a bunch of people who generally liked debating in high school, and decided to make a career out of it.

----------


## dday9

> I wouldn't. Anybody who doesn't feel at least SOME sense of entitlement seems like a pretty miserable person. Even if all you feel entitled to is life, liberty, the pursuit of happiness, and an occasional sushi dinner, that's still some sense of entitlement.


I did forget about life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Those are inalienable rights that every person in the world should be entitled to.

However, any other entitlements get under my skin. Even the well deserved sushi dinner. While you may or may not have worked hard towards that sushi dinner, nothing entitles you to get it.

My anger, or grudge as gruff put it, stems from welfare entitlement. There are many who genuinely believe that they are entitled to some form of welfare because they are poor(SNAP), mother(WIC), or disabled(SSI). And more so when they complain when the welfare does not fully replace their food/dairy/income. Those welfare items are suppose to be a supplement, not a replacement. Movements like http://www.foodstamped.com/ really get under my skin because of this.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a movement? It looks like a documentary aimed at increasing food stamps, but I didn't watch it.

I'd have to say that I'm really reluctant to get too fired up about this. I have somebody who forwards on every right-wing, wackjob, chain email that comes her way. Naturally, that's not all she forwards, and I do like her sense of humor (though very few of those jokes and pictures would get by the AUP for this site). However, having now seen a goodly number of the right-wing stuff, I'm just not sure that I believe in the debate anymore. The one thing I am certain of is that there are lots of people who are abusing the system. There is also a considerable amount of right-wing stuff going around making this out to be a horrible crisis of lazy people (usually black, lazy people, too).

There are issues with the system we have, and there are people who fit whatever profile you choose to use. Whether it is the people who pull themselves up off of welfare who get the press, or those who don't, seems to depend more on the point of view of the people doing the writing.

The one thing that I do think is broken is the disability clause, which was partially a result of welfare reform in the 90s. The problem with that is that fraud is VERY hard to figure out in lots of those cases. However, once you are on it, you can't get off of it easily because to do so you would have to say a chronic condition suddenly isn't chronic anymore.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One point I would add is that every such system HAS to have fraud. That's simple economics coupled with game theory. For each individual, life is just a series of choices. I could be rich had I chosen differently, I could also be crippled and on the dole, had I chosen less wisely. We all get these choices, and none of us have all the information about how our choices will turn out. We do the best we can with what we have, which in some cases isn't much.  Naturally, some people will try to advance their position through illegal means. If that wasn't the case, we wouldn't really need laws. 

If you have less enforcement, the benefits of illegal actions rise relative to the costs. If you have more enforcement, the costs rise against the benefits. Everybody will make their choices in life with whatever understanding of the cost/benefit they happen to have. 

Furthermore, enforcement costs money. To root out every bit of fraud would cost so much that we couldn't afford it. So, there has to be a balance between the cost of the enforcement and the cost of the fraud. I would say that enforcement costs should be set at slightly above the losses to fraud. We are in that vicinity currently, but things are changing. The cost of enforcement may be dropping, which would mean that we could drive down more fraud for the same amount of money. That would be good.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A further point is that our anger over somebody else getting away with something is really primal. The same anger has been shown in chimps. 

Suppose I decided to supplement my income by selling drugs. There would be a certain risk involved, both of losing my life early, as well as losing everything I have and ending up incarcerated. Being a cautious guy, I might do better than the average drug dealer, but the risk would still be higher than it is for my current profession. I haven't chosen to be a drug dealer, and I probably have less money for it

So, should I be angry at the drug dealer who flashes lots of cash, girls, etc., since he "got away with something."? Should I feel avenged if he gets shot down in some gang war? Well, I don't. I chose the life I lead and I'm pretty happy with it. They made other choices. I neither envy them their success, nor feel vindicated if they fail.

Similarly, how should I feel towards somebody who could work, but is on welfare instead? I've never met anybody on food stamps or welfare of any sort that I envied. Perhaps some of them were defrauding the government and leaching off of society. I've probably met some who were in that state. I still don't care, because I still haven't met even one where I thought their life to be enviable. It's not a matter of feeling superior, I just see other choices that others have made and they don't appear any better than the ones I made. Perhaps I should complain about the extra cost to me for supporting them, but I don't. Frankly, I don't pay all that much, and I'm well aware that the primary determinant of my personal wealth is not taxes, it's me and the choices I have made. I'm happy with those choices, so I'm content with the result.

People want to rile up the troops, but it's just speaking to that primitive part of our animal brain that feels aggrieved when anybody gets something that we think they didn't deserve. It's the old grade school complaint, "It's not fair!". In the end, we are all worm food. You can spend your life getting worked up over somebody else getting a perceived edge, you can spend your life trying to right that wrong, or you can do something else. They are all viable choices and you can move from one to the next. In the end, we're still just worm food.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Does the monarchy do anything in the UK?


Shakes hands and waves.  It's a very important function.




> Australia


You've spelt that wrong.  It's spelt "Straiyah".

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

With a hard A...............................and a silent Q.

----------


## homer13j

Impressive win by the Buckeyes last night. Too bad LSU couldn't put away Auburn when they had the chance...

----------


## Gruff

Whenever I hear the word 'Buckeyes' I think of this.

Attachment 120683

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's an odd thing to think of.

----------


## Gruff

This coming from a talking fern in a pot.  Or are those fish?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A fine bouquet of fish, Rocket.

----------


## Gruff

Out of curiosity where does the image come from?
Is it biblical as in: Loaves and Fishes?

----------


## homer13j

39 years ago today a Great Lakes ore freighter sank in Lake Superior so some Canadian guy could write a hit song about it.



6 days ago a guy named Ed Fitzgerald suffered a historic defeat in his run for governor of Ohio. Coincidence?

----------


## dday9

> 6 days ago a guy named Ed Fitzgerald suffered a historic defeat in his run for governor of Ohio. Coincidence?


This picture sums up everything:

----------


## Gruff

As far as I know Fitz was added to a father's first name to produce a surname.  
It simply means "Son of".  Allen son of Robert would take the name Allen FitzRobert.

I find it odd a ship would be named Edmund son of Gerald.  
As if one could give birth to something made of steel.

Unless of course your a son of a gun.   :Smilie:

----------


## homer13j

Speaking of aliens, there's a phrase being uttered around town today that is completely alien to me. I know I've heard these words before, but it's been so long they just don't seem to make any sense in a modern context. It's like we're in a dream and we're all just waiting to wake up and confront reality. But it's not a dream. It is reality:

"The Cleveland Browns are in first place"

Yeah, I know... weird, isn't it?

----------


## dday9

Somehow the Saints are 1 in our division, even though we lost last night's game *AND* we're 4 and 5!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Out of curiosity where does the image come from?
> Is it biblical as in: Loaves and Fishes?


The inspiration came from a 70's or 80's issue of Mad Magazine. I was working on a program that dealt with fish data and wanted a logo for it. My conclusion was that I suck at art, which I knew ahead of time, so it wasn't much of a conclusion. Still, I liked the idea, and the image is good enough for an avatar.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Speaking of aliens, there's a phrase being uttered around town today that is completely alien to me. I know I've heard these words before, but it's been so long they just don't seem to make any sense in a modern context. It's like we're in a dream and we're all just waiting to wake up and confront reality. But it's not a dream. It is reality:
> 
> "The Cleveland Browns are in first place"
> 
> Yeah, I know... weird, isn't it?


It's hard to comprehend, but not much harder to comprehend than that whole division. The NFC South is easier to comprehend: They all suck, so SOMEBODY has to be in first place.

----------


## dday9

> The NFC South is easier to comprehend: They all suck, so SOMEBODY has to be in first place.


What's crazy is that a lot of people were projecting the Saints to get to at least the semi-finals this year even after our first two losses.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They still might, but they tend to lose on the road. Since they are sure to be no better than the third seed in the conference, they'll be playing at home in the wild card round, so they could win the first one then go on the road and lose.

----------


## dday9

What I'm most surprised at is to see how much of a bust Atlanta is. They started off their season with a solid 2-0, but since then they've only one game.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm a bit surprised at just how bad all of those teams other than Jacksonville is. I expected the other three to be much more competitive than they are. NO has had issues on the road, but they have enough offensive weapons to do well on any given week, and the defense wasnt' terrible last year. This year, they are mediocre in all aspects of the game, it seems, despite having a fair number of weapons.

Tampa lacked a reliable quarterback and had a few other holes, but I didn't think they'd be THIS bad. As for Atlanta, they tend to fall short every year. Stinking up the place is new, though.

----------


## dday9

I don't follow them, but the biggest surprise to me is Oakland. No wins so far is surprising.

----------


## dday9

I like the post race.

----------


## dday9

I need this:

----------


## Gruff

Sorry I guess my eyes are so poor or I am not dweeb enough to get the joke.
What is the device?

----------


## dday9

It's a pc disguised as an N64

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That makes me realize that I may never have even seen an N64.

----------


## dday9

Old farts  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

Hmm I wonder how smilies appear on VBForums

----------


## homer13j

> Old farts


This was the one game I always kicked ass... but not enough to fork out $1200 to relive it all again:

Very Nice Original Galaga Arcade game

----------


## dday9

I was pretty good at Galaga. We actually had an "Arcade" N64 game which had Galaga, Galaxy, Dig Dug, Pole Position, and Pac-Man.

----------


## Gruff

I'm an old whiff of gas myself but I wasn't into all things techie back when.
What does/did an N64 do?
[edit]
Nitendo?
[/edit]

RE old games.  I was pretty awe-some at Gravitar.

After the antigravity set of planets and the reactor core it looped back to round one.
What a let down.

----------


## dday9

Yeah Nintendo 64. If was one of the best consoles out there for a while. During the whole Sega Vs. Nintendo war, the N64 was basically the one that put the nail in the coffin.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Having never had a television, I also never had a console system that worked on a television. I did have a Vectrex, though, which was pretty cool tech for its day.

----------


## Gruff

Don't know if this is illegal or not.  Found Gravitar online here.
http://my.ign.com/atari/gravitar

----------


## dday9

> Having never had a television, I also never had a console system that worked on a television. I did have a Vectrex, though, which was pretty cool tech for its day.


You've never had a TV period? I though you just didn't have TV services(cable, rabbit ears, etc.).

----------


## homer13j

> Having never had a television


How do you follow the NFL without a TV? Just from online box scores and recaps?

----------


## dday9

> How do you follow the NFL without a TV?


I prefer to listen to football on the radio. The reactions of commentators are much better than those on TV.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I follow football in a variety of means. Some of it is certainly boxscores and recaps, some of it is streamed radio broadcasts, sometimes I am at a location that offers up football and food. Food has always been a key motivator for me.

I have lived in a house with a TV for only about four years of my life. I've also been in dorms that had common areas with TVs...on a few occasions, though not that many now that I think about it.

----------


## dday9

Kudos to you.

----------


## homer13j

The vast majority of TV programming is crap, anyway. If it wasn't for sports I wouldn't own one, either.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The point of TV is to relax and be entertained. We have so many alternative means to do that these days that it's reasonable to believe that TV will slip.  I could believe that broadcast TV will go away entirely. The TV will become the means to display whatever media is served up, but that media will be quite a bit different from broadcast shows of the past. Perhaps the TV really will be a home theatre system.

Or perhaps that's not at all what will happen. I have no idea. I just have too many hobbies as it stands.

----------


## dday9

> I just have too many hobbies as it stands.


Me too. My problem is that I have plans to do stuff whenever I get home from work, then I fall into the trap of watching TV mindlessly for the next 3 hours and then I've just wasted my entire night.

----------


## Gruff

I stopped using my TV when it broke four years ago.  I find that flipping on my PC and browsing to Hulu or some other site is easier to turn off.  Broadcast or Cable TV keeps going when your program is over.  Commercials.  Next show, Etc...  When a show ends on my PC it just stops.  I blink and get up to do other stuff.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Commercials.  Next show, Etc...  When a show ends on my PC it just stops.  I blink, wipe the puddle of drool off the desk, and get up to do other stuff.


Yeah, that's about how it is.

----------


## dday9

I just finished the series finally of House and I am incredibly disappointed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did Shaq make an appearance? Did he start prescribing roofies? Did he attach a garage band?

----------


## homer13j

Someone needs to talk me out of bidding on these microphones...

Collection Of Bullet Harp Mics SHURE/ASTATIC/STROMBERG CARLSON

It's a decent price considering mics with those black label Shure elements (the "Holy Grail" for harmonica players) go for $300-400 each these days. I just can't afford it right now!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The 50's are going to outbid you for those microphones. They want them back.

----------


## dday9

Do what makes you happy homer, I don't see any value in them but that's because I don't have an interest in microphones.

----------


## Gruff

I've been looking at "Tiny" houses.
This one screams "Build Me!"
Attachment 120829

----------


## dday9

That looks amazing... and expensive.

----------


## dday9

I've looked into building a tiny home for a camp, but the moolah is just not there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That looks like a fire lookout tower, though the location does not look like where a fire lookout tower would be built. If it is not an actual lookout tower, then the design is clearly based on one. I spent an afternoon at Sheep Hill Lookout, which was designed almost exactly like that, though I've been to several others with a similar design. I think Pyramid Peak and Lunch Peak towers look like that.

----------


## Gruff

Now that you mention it... it does look like one.

Lunch Peak?  Good eating there?

----------


## homer13j

It looks like an old railroad yard tower to me. Some of those look like they'd make a cool house, but they tend to be in crappy industrial neighborhoods.




> Do what makes you happy homer


What makes me happy is being able to pay my bills.

----------


## dday9

> What makes me happy is being able to pay my bills.


I'll code it for you:


```
If bills - microphone < 0 Then
    Console.WriteLine("Don't do it!")
ElseIf bills - microphone < reasonableAmount Then
    Console.WriteLine("You probably shouldn't do it.")
Else
    Console.WriteLine("Go for it!")
End If
```

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Now that you mention it... it does look like one.
> 
> Lunch Peak?  Good eating there?


Yeah, it was pretty good. The weather was excellent and so was the company.

The point of lookout towers and railroad towers would be to be able to see in all directions from a sufficiently high vantage point. Lookout towers would be built out of stone in the lower section just in case the fire got that close. In the east, they tended to be metal towers on tall legs because the eastern moutains are mostly forested. Western fire towers are generally built on rocky peaks, so they don't need to be as tall.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That, by the way, is more than anybody wanted to know on the subject, but this is post race.

----------


## Gruff

Dunno.  I for one am fascinated. (And easily amused.)  Oh look shiny keys. *sigh*

So did you have rocky road for lunch on lunch peak? (Which as a peak I assume was rocky.)

----------


## Gruff

3:30pm here so work is winding down.  One hour to go.

BTW we had snow mixed with rain today.  
First snow of the winter months.

Didn't stick thank goodness.  I still gotta move on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

----------


## Gruff

4:30pm.  I'm outta here!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't remember much about the peak. I don't remember what I ate, and I do remember that it was rocky. I guess I just took it for granite.

----------


## homer13j

Just a few flakes of snow here until about 7:30 pm then whump... three inches of snow in an hour. I guess the Mustang is going into hibernation a little early this year.

----------


## homer13j

I'll simplify it for you



```
Console.WriteLine("You probably shouldn't do it.")
```

I'm already in the queue for a custom-built harmonica mic from Blows Me Away Productions that includes the coveted '49-'53 black label element. Follow the link and you'll see it is not cheap.

----------


## dday9

> Just a few flakes of snow here until about 7:30 pm then whump... three inches of snow in an hour. I guess the Mustang is going into hibernation a little early this year.


What year mustang do you have?

----------


## dday9

> I've been looking at "Tiny" houses.
>  This one screams "Build Me!"


I don't know why I just noticed this, but will that one solar panel light up the house no problem?

----------


## homer13j

> What year mustang do you have?


2014 V6 with the performance package

----------


## Gruff

What you don't see is the genetically engineered lichen on the lower half.  It splits off the hydrogen from the moisture on the stone and wicks it into storage tanks in the basement. (Which you also do not see.)

What I have to keep reminding myself is that besides power tiny homes will require some sort of septic system.  (Unless you intend to poop in the woods or nearest the gas station.)

What we need is one of those 'Mr Fusion' generators from 'Back to the future'.  Turn waste into power.   :Smilie: 


Sweet Ride Homer.

----------


## homer13j

I'm thinking of a four-letter word that starts with the letter S...

----------


## dday9

> 2014 V6 with the performance package


I really like these newer generations of mustangs. I personally didn't like the mustangs from '79 up until '05. Especially the Fox body style  :Sick:

----------


## dday9

> I'm thinking of a four-letter word that starts with the letter S...


It's either snow or what you're dog's about to put on the snow.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I don't know why I just noticed this, but will that one solar panel light up the house no problem?


Perhaps. As long as all the lighting is LED, that panel looks like it might be large enough to stock storage batteries that would cover the lighting for a few hours. It wouldn't do much more, though. That's not a very big panel.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oddly, we got about the same amount of snow last night and it's still coming down hard. That's really unusual for the valley. We are a desert and rarely get any precipitation thanks to the mountains around us wriging the moisture from the clouds. Also, when we do get precipitation it generally isn't cold enough for it to fall as snow. What snow we do get seems to melt off by noon unless an inversion sets in and keeps a cold pocket of air trapped around us. For those who don't know, a cold pocket is like a hot pocket: There are lots of chunks of things floating around that you can't recognize, it's a bit soupy, and you have to heat it in an oven before it becomes hot. The nutritional value is about the same, though. With the sugar factory a few miles away, which processes sugar beets into sugar, an inversion that lasts long enough results in air so rich that you get about 50 calories/breath, along with 5% of the US RDA of beet.

----------


## Gruff

Does the beet juice get atomized also?  Do you get red snow?  
I hear they have red snow in china.  

Never mind.  Don't beet your self up over it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

These beets are white. I hear they aren't all that palatable, though I've never tried eating one myself.

----------


## homer13j

Everybody panic: The World Is Running Out Of Chocolate

----------


## dday9

> Everybody panic: The World Is Running Out Of Chocolate


I was actually aware of that due to a tour of a chocolate factory in St. Augustine on my honeymoon.

----------


## Gruff

Sunshine today!

----------


## homer13j

> Sunshine today!


Lucky you. 16°F here with 35 mph winds. 

Could be worse - we dodged the giant lake effect freight train currently pounding the lake shore between Erie and Buffalo. They're saying up to five feet of snow over there when it's done.

----------


## dday9

It's 51 degrees today and it's freezing! We have a low today of 28!!!

I can't wait until Friday, it'll warm up to 72.

----------


## Gruff

It was 44 degrees this morning at eight.  The sun warmed things up to a high of 55, but it clouded over and the temp has dropped again.  Wind is about 10 mph making it cooler.

Thank goodness my new apartment has good heat.  I'll post some pics tomorrow if I get up in time.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I'm in the UK.

So it's raining.

----------


## dday9

> I'm in the UK.
> 
> So it's raining.


God Save the Queen!

----------


## dday9

That was a Sex Pistols reference by the way.

----------


## dday9

> That was a Sex Pistols reference by the way.


Nevermind the bollocks.

----------


## dday9

That too was a Sex Pistols reference.

----------


## dday9

Post Race!

----------


## szlamany

And that one was not - right?

----------


## dday9

Nope, it was quite left.

----------


## szlamany

up...

----------


## szlamany

down...

----------


## szlamany

strange...

----------


## szlamany

charm...

----------


## szlamany

bottom...

----------


## szlamany

top!

----------


## szlamany

I get a little quarky now and then.

----------


## dday9

By the way, thanks for your help on the expression evaluators. RPN was exactly what I needed.

----------


## dday9

In retrospect, I was trying to overcomplicate something, but it was because I was ignorant on the subject.

----------


## szlamany

That RPN stuff is cool to work with!

Back in the day we used this stuff in commercial products - didn't have SQL to rely on.  Had to make our own database!

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Nevermind the bollocks


Foul language.  Banned!

----------


## dday9

> Foul language.  Banned!


Egad!  :EEK!:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Its a facist regime :Wink:

----------


## Gruff

Back in my day we hand built our databases from baling wire, string and lint.

P.S. Those are not acronyms.

----------


## Gruff

What flavor is Juicy Fruit Gum?

----------


## szlamany

Is the gum for when the baling wire, string and lint doesn't work?

I use JsonLint all the time 

http://jsonlint.com/

----------


## dday9

> What flavor is Juicy Fruit Gum?


I'd guess at a vanilla/banana/crack-cocaine flavor.

----------


## Gruff

Hah!

Re: old database

You could use chicken coop wire in a pinch.  
The hole size was perfect for filtering out unwanted data.

----------


## szlamany

You can see where ACCESS came from  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

szlamany, how would you write your own database using RPN in theory?

----------


## szlamany

The work you did so far was all about literals in the equations - getting run through your execute code so a final product could be arrived at.

You just need to support other then a literal - a reference to a field name would work.  Then when you run your execute code and you come across a non-literal item, your code finds that value with whatever method works (like getting that field from a row in a dataset).

I posted a link back in that other thread to the set of "operators" and such that we supported back in my DEC PDP and VAX days.  Some of the functions talked to our "data layer".

Here's a screen shot of a VAX utility for defining a database record.  Code I wrote back in the 1980's.  Still have some customers with VAX's that run.  I'll post a series of screen shots to show you...

----------


## szlamany

Here I am in that utility changing field #1

----------


## szlamany

This is another field from another table - an ACCT table.

Note the VALID-IF entry - our DB allowed validation like this...

----------


## szlamany

And here is an equation field - not bad for a 1980's homegrown database, right?

That's an IF statement in the equation with a THEN and ELSE doing SUBTRACTION of one of two pairs of fields.

----------


## szlamany

Check this one out - this is a SUB TYPE field - length of 1 - and it's VERIFY'd by the ST sub-table in the FASTBL TABLE.

That's fargin' referential integrity - I had never seen SQL back when I wrote this database!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is all way too serious.

----------


## Gruff

Ah yah.  If only there were a forum with appropriate areas where one could discuss such things.   :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

Post Race!

----------


## dday9

From what I read, parskie  :Duck:  had a ton of serious code talk on the post race.

----------


## Gruff

Come gather 'round people
Wherever you roam

And admit that the waters
Around you have grown

And accept it that soon
You'll be drenched to the bone

If your time to you
Is worth savin'

Then you better start swimmin'
Or you'll sink like a stone

For the times they are a-changin'.

----------


## szlamany

Finding a VAX I could connect to and still remember the password - amazed the heck out of me.

And it was a crazy trip down memory lane as well!

Plus I got no traction on my "6 states of a quark" back a page - I'm thinking Dylan lyrics might die the same death.

_Pistols shots ring out in the barroom night..._

----------


## Gruff

As a comment on social change it was and is still relevant, but it applies to any sort of sweeping change.
The computer revolution as well.

On second thought I know many managers that are computer illiterate but continue to pull down the big bucks.  They do not appear to be sinking like a stone.   :Smilie:

----------


## szlamany

> This is all way too serious.


So your taking Shaggy up on that "too serious" offer.  He'll be punning back, I'm sure...

----------


## szlamany

This is what I'm working on today - it's part of a vendor bidding system.  Will allow anyone who is willing to put in an email account access to PDF's and downloads for municipal bids.

Just finished this login popup and now working on the HTML that shows the files for download.  A bit different from that dumb terminal green screen app from the 1990's.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm off at a developers conference where I'm sitting in the last day of talks and running a pretty high fever. Basically, I'm not really here, no matter what here you think I am referring to.

----------


## szlamany

Now that sounds serious - hope you feel better.  At least next week is just 2 and a half days!!

----------


## homer13j

> This is all way too serious.


Let's all sing The Lard Song!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nothing new in a whole day!

----------


## Gruff

nuances abound.

----------


## dday9

So for those of you who do not know...

----------


## dday9

I've been having some pretty bad back pain.

----------


## dday9

I was upset because my MRI came back that my neck had some bulging and some disk were herniated, but nothing really that bad that could be causing me as much pain as I was in.

----------


## dday9

Well, that specialist kind of threw a hail mary and sent me to another back doctor.

----------


## dday9

From the same test, the doctor concluded that my joints are degenerating.

----------


## dday9

With everything together, that's what's been hurting me.

----------


## dday9

So bad news that it'll only get continually worse until ultimately I have to have surgery.

----------


## dday9

But great news that I finally know what it is!!!

----------


## dday9

I'm still not on any narcotics(which I'm A-OK with!), but they prescribed me an osteoporosis medicine.

----------


## dday9

Hurray! I've been diagnosed!!!

----------


## szlamany

Aren't you 20?

----------


## dday9

23! -short message-

----------


## homer13j

> I'm still not on any narcotics(which I'm A-OK with!), but they prescribed me an osteoporosis medicine.


I don't mean to make fun of your situation (okay, maybe I do) but this reminds me of an episode of _Seinfeld_...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was going to say, "big deal, now a doctor has told you that your joints are degenerating, when it's happening to all of us.", but you're too young for that. That kind of sucks. I wrecked my joints at that age the old fashioned way: Sports injuries, from which I never fully recovered.

Look on the bright side, though: If you get a walker, you can come join me yelling at the kids to get off my lawn. You're waaaay to young to be doing so otherwise. 


'

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Since this is the post race, I want to point out that you used back-to-back posts writing about back-to-back visits going back to back doctors. There's no backing out of it now. It sounds like you followed the osteo path back to the back-teria (the cafeteria for backs) for a real bachanal.

----------


## dday9

@Homer, you're page gives a _This Page Cannot Be Displayed_

----------


## dclamp

Hey.

----------


## dclamp

Sorry about your bones. want some of mine

----------


## dday9

dclamp! Where'd you geaux?

----------


## dday9

The post race has been clampless without your presence

----------


## szlamany

> dclamp! Where'd you geaux?


De clamp, de clamp

_said in the voice of Hervé Villechaize_

----------


## szlamany

...I guess it's really a c-clamp anyway - having a hard time find a d-clamp...

----------


## dclamp

I don't speak creole but... HEY! 

I have been checking in every so often. But staying among the shadows.

----------


## dclamp

> De clamp, de clamp
> 
> _said in the voice of Hervé Villechaize_


D clamp, C clamp, whats the difference.

----------


## dclamp

> the post race has been clampless without your presence


let the clamping resume

----------


## dclamp



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Which is kind of funny because Clamps on Futurama was really more of a crimp.

----------


## dday9

Better than a wimp I suppose.

----------


## dday9

See what I did there? Crimp. Wimp. Lol

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not understanding. Way too feverish. I'm at the sickest I've been for nearly thirty years.

----------


## dclamp

Your bug is back... great. Blocking that.

----------


## dday9

My bug has found Shaggy apparently.

----------


## dday9

Sorry to hear that you're sick.

----------


## dday9

Does this smiley help:
 :Sick:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Wow, the post race turned sick with bad back, bad heads, and now I'm here: bad breath.

Sorry to hear about your joint DD.  Personally I've got early onset arthritus which is kinda the opposite problem.  The bone in the joints won't stop growing.  They've told me to keep up the climbing because that should help wear it down but I swear it gets worse just after climbing and if I take a couple of weeks off it feels notably better.

And Shaggy, look, behind you, a pink elephant!

----------


## dclamp

I am so tired. I need to go to sleep. But I cant figure out why I havent yet.

----------


## dday9

> I am so tired. I need to go to sleep. But I cant figure out why I havent yet.


It's very simple... Post Race!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I spent 14 hours sleeping. I'm not sure that it helped.

----------


## dday9

Edison said that sleep is a waste of our time and that it's a leftover from our caveman days. I'm paraphrasing obviously, but I've always liked that thinking.

----------


## Gruff

Dude.  I am so sorry to hear bout the health issue.

----------


## homer13j

Meanwhile in other news: Frenchman develops pills to make flatulence smell of roses

----------


## dclamp

> Edison said that sleep is a waste of our time and that it's a leftover from our caveman days. I'm paraphrasing obviously, but I've always liked that thinking.


Good quote. I am now going to refrain from sleeping.

----------


## dday9

Thomas Edison was very big on power naps.

----------


## dday9

But sleeping at night was something he didn't like to do.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Some people can get away with that, others can't.

Sleep is really weird when you think about it, and Edison was clearly wrong. Pretty nearly everything sleeps. Most animals live in constant fear of becoming dinner, yet we shut ourselves down for hours at a time during which we are totally vulnerable. If it was possible to evolve a different strategy, SOME animal would have done so, because the cost is clearly so high. The fact that all vertebrates sleep must mean that sleep is essential, even if we don't really know why. Whatever role it fills, it is right up there with breathing and eating (a bit below breathing, and a bit above eating).

----------


## dday9

Yeah, he was clearly wrong about that, but it's a unique perspective. I would love to never have to sleep. Whenever I go to bed, I have so many ideas in my head and I'm afraid of my dreams stealing them forever.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd rather not spend a third of my life in a dormant state, too, but it's really interesting that sleep is SO essential. We are trying to make robots and the like, and those generally have no need for sleep, but then again, they are not as capable as we are. What role does sleep play that is so essential? Would it be useful for AI, as well?

----------


## dday9

I've always wondered if sleep was to us as a battery swap is to a robot.

----------


## dclamp

> Thomas Edison was very big on power naps.


Edison... power naps... POWER naps... EDISON... POWER.... I get it.

----------


## dday9

Drat! You've foiled my plot to subliminally insert energy puns. If it weren't for those meddling kids and their dog.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dclamp

Im onto you dday9... if thats even you real name *pulls off mask* *is actually Brad Jones*

----------


## dday9

Jeepers creepers!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hedgehogs for all?

----------


## dclamp

Going to Benihana for dinner. Woot!

----------


## Gruff

Moles sleep underground.
Hippos sleep under water (Sometimes).
Horses sleep standing up.
Cows sleep with their eyes open....

I knew there was a reason you shouldn't trust cows.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

That's a load of bull.

----------


## Niya

> If it was possible to evolve a different strategy, SOME animal would have done so, because the cost is clearly so high.


Actually it has partially evolved already. Dolphins I believe actually only sleep with half their brain with the other half wide awake to process stimulus and keep the animals in constant motion of some kind.

----------


## Niya

I think sharks also sleep with half their brain.

----------


## Niya

> Sleep is really weird when you think about it.


When you really think about it, it doesn't seem that strange at all. Think about what would happen if you left a car running for a week straight. Without "sleep", I doubt it would last very long. Hell, it may not even make the full week. Sleep most likely serves the same purpose. The idea is that any complex system that uses energy to perform work will inevitably need periods or dormancy. This of course is just my own theory. I also have a theory that if any system could perform energy conversion with 100% efficiency then rest would be unnecessary for such a system.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A car engine would have no difficulty running for a week. It's the starting that kills them, as the oil isn't circulating immediately and the warmup is hard on them. 

Also, nothing much shuts down during sleep. The brain is still functioning, the lungs are still functioning, the heart is still pumping, and for some people, the muscles are still moving. So what is really shutting down? The example of the dolphin just makes things even more perplexing. The dolphin does sleep half a brain at a time, but that's because it would drown if it shut down completely. So, why does it have to sleep at all? Whatever the gain is, it has to be pretty significant.

----------


## Niya

Well it could be only a cognitive necessity. I've ready somewhere that it can be likened to needing time to defrag a hard disk. That theory makes sense as well.

----------


## FunkyDexter

So since Windows Vista my PC has been taking power naps instead of getting a good solid nights sleep?  No wonder it's performance has degraded. :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

To be honest, I don't know why many techies dislike Windows Vista. When I purchased my first laptop it came with Vista and I had problems with it.

----------


## dday9

My computers now have Windows 7, which I like a bit better than Vista, but not much more. They're pretty much more or less the same to me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Well it could be only a cognitive necessity. I've ready somewhere that it can be likened to needing time to defrag a hard disk. That theory makes sense as well.


Sure. That's what I think it is, too. My point is that it isn't optional, it's essential. That seems like it is something that AI folks ought to be thinking about. 

I came up with a design where a robot would dream by setting up scenarios and running through them in a virtual world. The learning that went on would translate into making better decisions in the real world....and then I moved on to a different project for a few years. Still, I think the idea is sound, though I couldn't say whether or not our dreams work like that.

----------


## dday9

I believe that dreams do affect our subconscious on such a deep level that it's hard for us to recognize that anything is being affected. Kind of like an intense hypnosis.

----------


## Gruff

> I think sharks also sleep with half their brain.


I know some people who's brains appear to sleep seven eighths the time 24 7.

I read about a drug that would allow you to compress your sleep cycle.  Get the equivalent of eight hours out of two.  Wasn't worth it though as it included vivid ugly nightmares.
(Maybe it was fiction.  Can't remember due to lack of sleep.)

----------


## dday9

That's bull crap, I'm not having a cow!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You opine the bovine?

----------


## dday9

> I know some people who's brains appear to sleep seven eighths the time 24 7.
> 
> I read about a drug that would allow you to compress your sleep cycle.  Get the equivalent of eight hours out of two.  Wasn't worth it though as it included vivid ugly nightmares.
> (Maybe it was fiction.  Can't remember due to lack of sleep.)


You edited your post making my bull crap post look odd...

It's the post race!

----------


## dday9

By the way, you were talking about Modafinil.

----------


## Gruff

You sure?  I thought it might be SqueezeAnapin.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, I think it is moo daffodil.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I favour CluckHyacinth

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How about HircineHibiscus?

----------


## Gruff

Happy Thanksgiving American Bros and Bras.

----------


## Gruff

Gobble Gobble.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did some of that.

----------


## dday9

Believe it or not, I did not gorge myself yesterday.

----------


## dday9

For some odd reason I was not all that hungry.

----------


## dday9

Shaggy must have passed his bug onto me via the _Post Race_.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Could be. I don't feel like I ate all that much, but I was unpleasantly stuffed by the end of it. There is something about turkey that it fills me up super fast. That's not a bad thing, though.

----------


## dday9

I was hoping that my dad would deep fry the turkey again this year, but instead he bought a "fully cooked" turkey and just threw it in the oven roaster.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Seriously?!  You guys deep fry turkey?!

Only in 'Murica.

----------


## szlamany

Although I have never deep fried a turkey it has both pro's and con's that should be considered.

http://www.idealhomegarden.com/recip...vs-oven-baked/

I would not call it an America-thing - I've only heard of one person ever doing it (I am near NYC myself).

----------


## dday9

> Seriously?!  You guys deep fry turkey?!
> 
> Only in 'Murica.


More of a southern thing, even then I only heard of a few people doing outside of Louisiana.

----------


## dday9

Another thing we didn't have this year which we usually do is a turducken.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It is NOT solely southern. It's just that the only decent cooking systems are made in the south. 

Deep fried turkey sounds kind of nasty, as it sounds like it's really fatty, but that's not the case. The oil doesn't get into the meat, and the heat seals in the moisture. You end up with some of the best turkey you can get, and the cooking time is trivial, so it's a great way to cook for a crowd. My brother-in-law can now cook three turkeys at once (all in the 15 lb range, due to the limitations imposed by the pot size), and they come out looking pretty ugly, but tasting great.

Deep fried turkey is my favorite to eat, and favorite to cook due to the speed of cooking. The major drawback is the horrible cleanup process that follows. If you recycle the oil, as my brother-in-law does, you have to vacuum filter the oil, cause it has lots of particulates in it, then you end up with oil on everything, so there's a fair amount of scrubbing to do on the parts you want to clean, like the pot an utensils.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, the clean up's really the only bad thing about deep frying a turkey(other than the fact that it's deep fried).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That link suggested that the cleanup was less for deep fried turkeys. That surprises me. On the other hand, they didn't suggest recycling the oil, which would make cleanup slightly better. If you cook over dirt, and have a few dogs around, they'll clean up any spilled oil and keep right on cleaning until they hit either groundwater or bedrock, whichever comes first. 

A few years back, some friends of mine deep-fried a couple wild turkeys, and they couldn't get the dogs to leave that area alone afterwards. It was like crack for dogs.

----------


## dday9

Another great thing with deep fried turkey is the cracklin it produces. I *MUCH* prefer turkey cracklin over pork cracklin.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Well I've learned something new.  I think I'll probably stick to roasting though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I would say that you'd stick to deep-fried before you'd stick to roasting. After all, roasted turkeys can be a bit dry, so it's harder to stick to them.

----------


## Gruff

Had a not so tasty turkey TV dinner on Thanksgiving day.  
I forgot all the restaurants were closed.

Had a nice dinner at my Daughter's on Sunday though.  
Winter ale and grog flowed like wine.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What else should if flow like? You'd be a bit disappointed if it flowed like honey, wouldn't you?

----------


## dday9

I'm wanting to go back to school.

----------


## dday9

I've been accepted in my local university as of today.

----------


## dday9

Now I just have to apply for academic bankruptcy.

----------


## dday9

Whenever I last attempted school I took 37 hours and only completed 2.

----------


## dday9

That was a total of a 0.88 GPA.

----------


## dday9

That was pathetic  :Blush:

----------


## dday9

I love how moderators do not have the 30 second wait between post.

----------


## dday9

All of y'all are slow pokes.

----------


## dday9

Or I should more accurately say "All y'all are slow pokes."

----------


## szlamany

And what do you want to study that you need school to get you through it?

----------


## dday9

I'm going for Business Management. I don't necessarily need to go back to school, but really I want to do it for myself.

----------


## dday9

See, both of my parents were the first in their families to attend(and complete) college.

----------


## dday9

Now both of them are only children, and they had three kids(myself and my two brothers).

----------


## dday9

My younger brother is a drug head loser who has a nice heart but can never finish anything.

----------


## dday9

My youngest brother is about to finish high school and he looks like he may go to college.

----------


## dday9

But I really want to make a better impression on not only my family's name, but also just myself in general.

----------


## dday9

I really want the satisfaction of being able to say that I attended... and completed college.

----------


## dday9

Whenever I go to the councilor I'm going to ask him/her if I'm able to replace any of my classes with programming classes.

----------


## dday9

I feel like I could ace those pretty easily  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Or they could be like so many classes we see on the forums and drive you sane.

----------


## dday9

Some of those professors  :Mad:

----------


## dday9

Maybe I could talk some ¢ into them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that goes over well with professors.

----------


## dclamp

> Now both of them are only children, and they had three kids(myself and my two brothers).





> See, both of my parents were the first in their families to attend(and complete) college.


I am in a similar boat. Except my parents have not completed college. I would be the first (and probably only) child of my grand parents to complete a college degree. But similarly to you, I dont do so well with school. I hate school actually. I feel like its a waste of time and the only reason I am doing it is to have a piece of paper that says I sat through way too many hours of boring lectures and am semi-more qualified than I was 4 years ago.

----------


## homer13j

> I hate school actually. I feel like its a waste of time and the only reason I am doing it is to have a piece of paper that says I sat through way too many hours of boring lectures and am semi-more qualified than I was 4 years ago.


I had the exact same attitude until the age of 27 or so when I got tired of watching my photography talent make my boss rich while he paid me squat. After busting my butt at several jobs in the real world since high school I found college work to be an absolute breeze with the added bonus of meeting more girls 18-22 in the first semester there than I met in the previous few years. That in itself was worth it.  :Big Grin: 

It took too long, it was incredibly dull and dreary at times, left me $20,000 in debt (late-90s), and I was forced to study a bunch of things I couldn't give two squirts of pee about. But today I make almost 5 times the money I made before college, and along the way squeezed in hundreds of hours of musical training I would have never received otherwise that led to a somewhat lucrative (if intermittently so) side career as a musician.

Safe to say I've never regretted my decision. Except for that summer with all the penicillin shots.  :Blush:

----------


## dday9

> Safe to say I've never regretted my decision. Except for that summer with all the penicillin shots.


That killed me! I couldn't stop laughing, plus my wife was looking at me like a dog(head cocked sideways).

----------


## FunkyDexter

What's Academic Bankruptcy?

Is "College" the US equivalent of our "University", ie a three year degree typically started at 18 and finished at 21 (although some leave it until later)?  If so I waqs the first in my family to do it and it _definitely_ changed my life.  Before I did my degree the best job I could get was telesales and customer servce.

Oh, and Congrats, DD.

----------


## dclamp

College = University. 

Junior College / Community College = 2 year entry level college typically just to complete Associate Degree or general education
University / College / 4 year = University. 4 years to get Bachelors degree
Graduate School  = Masters Degree


I have never heard of the term Academic Bankruptcy either. I am guess it is something like financial aid?


For the last year I have been going to university online and its way more convenient

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I have never heard of the term Academic Bankruptcy either


I believe it's commonly caused by Michael Gove.




> For the last year I have been going to university online and its way more convenient


I've looked at that but never actually made the commitment.  I've got my "vocational" degree (computer science) which opened up a career path for me but I've often thought it'd be nice to study something more for fun.  I'd quite like to do Hisory but the OU (the main (only?) provider over here) doesn't focus on the periods I'd like to study.  Also, when I checked, you had to complete the modules within a certain timeframe if you wanted the to count for a degree and I remember thinking that, while it was probably achievable, it was a little tight alongside full time work and the pressure would probably suck alot of the fun out of it.

----------


## dday9

> I have never heard of the term Academic Bankruptcy either.


I attempted 37 hours and only completed 2 of them whenever I first went to school. Academic bankruptcy basically wipes the slate clean so that I start as if I never took any classes. If I didn't file for academic bankruptcy then I'd have to dig myself out of a 0.88 GPA hole.




> I've got my "vocational" degree (computer science) which opened up a career path for me but I've often thought it'd be nice to study something more for fun.


I really like how the UK's universities work. If I understand it correct, you pick a vocation and study under a master. Then in order for you to graduate, you have to come up with your own master piece. Am I correct or just misinformed?

----------


## FunkyDexter

I think that's pretty much it but I'm not 100% sure.  I know for my degree we had to do a final year project that had some "real world" application which I think would me what you're referring to as the master piece.  For that you picked a final year tutor who was meant to mentor you through the process.  It wasn't the only thing we were graded on, there were exams every semester, but it did carry a very high proprtion of marks.  I'm not sure it's strictly a requirement of a degree but iit's certainly very common.

Or you might be talking about a PHD.  For that you ultimately produce a single piece of original research which takes about 4 years and you work with a mentor for that entire time.  Your whole mark is based on that piece of work I believe and it's basically a straight pass or fail.  Take this with a pinch of salt, though, as I never did a PHD.  I have several freinds who have and this is the impression I've got from them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I like that train that you get to by running into a column at the station. I would say that encourages the right type of behavior.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Master's programs often also result in a thesis, which is often published (I didn't publish mine).

----------


## Gruff

Twas Thesis did slay the Minotaur

----------


## homer13j

> College = University.


In the US the two words are often used interchangeably, but it's not quite correct.

Colleges only offer undergraduate degrees and tend to be smaller with smaller class sizes. My school (Thiel College) fits this description.

Universities offer both undergraduate and graduate degrees and tend to be much larger and often encompass several colleges under one university banner. An example would be Ohio State University's College of Arts and Sciences.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's THE Ohio State.

----------


## homer13j

> That's THE Ohio State.


Heh... my mistake.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have never understood that, but it seems consistent. It's never Ohio State, it's always The Ohio State. 

I don't know of any other university that does that.

----------


## Gruff

I went to MIT.

(For lunch.)

----------


## szlamany

McDonalds in Tacoma?

----------


## homer13j

> I have never understood that, but it seems consistent. It's never Ohio State, it's always The Ohio State. 
> 
> I don't know of any other university that does that.


It's just a gimmick invented in the mid-'90s. It does come across as a bit pretentious and arrogant. But I just got back from a blues jam with lots of booze so my judgement is quite impaired at the moment and anything I post should not be held against me.

So here's Woody Hayes starting a melee at the end of the '78 Gator Bowl (also the end of his coaching career):

----------


## dclamp

I have considered getting my masters degree after my bachelors. And maybe I will do it online after my bachelors. I will have nothing but time to work on it....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You should buck the trend and get the masters BEFORE getting the bachelors. That should REALLY confuse people.

----------


## Gruff

You could get half and half.  You'd have a Machelors.

----------


## szlamany

Wouldn't that be a Basters?

----------


## thegreatone

Guys, guys... I forgot who we were racing here...

----------


## szlamany

We've all forgotten...

Maybe the answer is "42"?

----------


## thegreatone

Yes, but, what was the question?

----------


## szlamany

Currently you are at 87 - I'm at 313.

You gotta start moving faster.

dday is 5th in the race right now...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The race was moribund for a long time. Now it isn't so moribund. I went from a trivial count to a non-trivial count. DDay went from a trivial count to an immoderate count.

----------


## thegreatone

Dirigible.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Who you calling a gas bag?

----------


## dclamp

Im at work. Is it lunch time yet?

----------


## dday9

I just got back from lunch, but then again I'm on CST so it's 1:40 right now.

----------


## dclamp

I am considering Chick Fil A for lunch.

----------


## dday9

Feel a what?

----------


## thegreatone

"Chick, feel a." a new fragrance by some popstar who became irrelevant a year ago.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm looking forwards to dinner.

----------


## Gruff

Chick Fil A.

Isn't that processed chicken parts molded into a bar with painted on grill marks?
That's what the Chick Fil A fast food places around here serve.

----------


## dday9

> I'm looking forwards to dinner.


Me too, but I've become a fatty mcfatty.

----------


## dday9

I don't know if y'all've ever eaten Raising Canes, but they're amazing. The guy who came up with the business submitted it as a requirement for a class at LSU and the professor gave him like a C or something saying that just selling chicken fingers is not a good business model. Now he's worth millions!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Never even heard of it, so I suspect it is a southeast thing. We get west and northwest ideas, but not southeast.

----------


## dday9

To be honest, I think it's just a Louisiana thing. I've seen one whenever I went to Vegas, and I think that there's one in NYC, but that's about it... I think.

----------


## Gruff

Most of my ideas go South pretty fast.  *Heh*

How about we make products from chicken beaks?
They just throw them away don't they?

We could start a new fad.  Chicken beak jackets, belts, ear rings.

We wouldn't be talking turkey.  We'd be talking Chicken.

----------


## dclamp

Chick-fil-a

----------


## dday9

Nah, I knew what you were talking about dclamp. I just say chick - "feel" - a with a long a. So what does the chick feel?

----------


## dclamp

> Nah, I knew what you were talking about dclamp. I just say chick - "feel" - a with a long a. So what does the chick feel?


My chicken has no feelings. Its in my stomach.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Most of my ideas go South pretty fast.  *Heh*
> 
> How about we make products from chicken beaks?
> They just throw them away don't they?
> 
> We could start a new fad.  Chicken beak jackets, belts, ear rings.
> 
> We wouldn't be talking turkey.  We'd be talking Chicken.


It's a plucky idea.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A couple years back, I had a duck doorbell-ditch me. It was sitting on my stoop quacking periodically. Very strange. A year or two later, five chickens showed up in my yard. Last year I had a duck show up in the yard.

Do you think I might have a poultrygeist haunting me?

----------


## dday9

Poultrygeist is the name of a corny gory horror film with a lot of female's exposing their breast. Personally those are some of my favorite movies, the over the top bloody with some topless chicks thrown in there.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Somehow "Topless Chicks" sounds alot less fun when applied to a film about poultry.

----------


## dclamp

Mhmmm, I love me a good pair of breasts.

----------


## dday9

:^O dclamp! Such nudity! How dare you post a picture of a knife unsheathed here!

----------


## dday9

> Somehow "Topless Chicks" sounds alot less fun when applied to a film about poultry.


The whole plot behind the story is that this couple decides to "make relations" in an ancient Indian bury ground and because of this the Indian's feel as though they've been disrespected. Then shortly after that, the girl goes to college and becomes a lesbian, but decides to go back and finds that a chicken restaurant has been built on that same burial ground. The spirits of the Indian's posses the chickens and then chickens start killing other people.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I have a feeling I might have seen it but not sure.  I'm a bit of a fan of ridiculous B-Movies and I've watched so many they start to blend into one.  For any other officianados out there I heartily recommend "Die You Zombie B***stards" as possibly the single most ridiculous film ever.  It's even wierder than Sharknado.  At one point the hero beats off a bunch of zombies using super heated cheese wheels.  Ninja Squad is also a firm favourite.

----------


## dday9

I've actually heard of _Die You Zombie B***stards_, but have not watched it. Is it on Netflix?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Don't know.  I've got it on DVD so never checked.  Netflix isn't great for cheesy B Movies.  Mind you, I'm basing that on the UK distribution and I believe you get a much better service in the States with loads of stuff that we don't get.

----------


## dday9

Oh yeah, there's tons of cheesy B rated movies on Netflix over here. That's probably the only reason I keep it, well that and I watch _American Dad_ to fall asleep.

----------


## Gruff

> A couple years back, I had a duck doorbell-ditch me. It was sitting on my stoop quacking periodically. Very strange. A year or two later, five chickens showed up in my yard. Last year I had a duck show up in the yard.
> 
> Do you think I might have a poultrygeist haunting me?


Duck, Chick, Chick, Chick, Chick, Chick, Duck.

There's a joke in there somewhere.   :Smilie:

----------


## dclamp

I am not a fan of B movies. Some are good but for the most part I don't enjoy them. I particularly like horror movie genre and it seems like Netflix is filled with lamed B-horror movies that i stop watching after a few minutes.

----------


## dday9

> it seems like Netflix is filled with lamed B-horror movies that i stop watching after a few minutes.


Those are the ones I love!

My favorite so far: _Nude Nuns with Big Guns_. I think that the titles says it all. It's over the top gory.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Kung Fu Hustle. I'm not sure if it's a B movie, or an homage to B movies.

----------


## dclamp

> Those are the ones I love!
> 
> My favorite so far: _Nude Nuns with Big Guns_. I think that the titles says it all. It's over the top gory.


I think I might have to watch that one tonight...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sounds like a porno.

----------


## dday9

> Sounds like a porno.


Ehhh... It's has a lot of topless women in it, but not porno.

----------


## homer13j

My custom harmonica mic arrived on Saturday...



Does anyone recognize the pattern?

It's a five-layer lamination of three different kinds of wood: African Padauk, Gabon Ebony and American Ash. The grill is CNC-milled billet aluminum, and it contains a 1952 Shure controlled reluctance element. Can't wait to try it out on stage...

----------


## FunkyDexter

I wouldn't count Kung Fu Hustle as a B-Movie but it is probably one of my favourite films.  I loved the landlady.  If you haven't seen it you need to check out Shaolin Soccer as well.

----------


## dclamp

> Those are the ones I love!
> 
> My favorite so far: _Nude Nuns with Big Guns_. I think that the titles says it all. It's over the top gory.


Not on netflix lol

----------


## dday9

They must have removed it because I watched a while back on Netflix(like 6 months ago).

----------


## dclamp

I hate the rate at which they rotate movies on netflix... its irritating.

----------


## dday9

It is pretty ridiculous, I don't know why they can't just keep the existing movies on there.

----------


## dclamp

I hate how they have sequels but they wont have originals. Doesnt make sense.

----------


## dday9

My wife and I tried to start watching the Reign series and it played:
Episode 1Episode 5Episode 6Episode 7
So we watched episode 1 and once that completed we went to watch episode 2 only to realize that they skipped over to episode 5.

----------


## dclamp

I have noticed that too. I have been watching Kitchen Nightmares and Cutthroat Kitchen. It seems they handpicked episodes to play on netflix. I don't mind with those shows because they are not sequentially telling a story.

----------


## Gruff

kung fu hustle trailer

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I hate how they have sequels but they wont have originals.


]Yeah, that drives me nuts too.

----------


## dday9

```
Dim If_Something_Is_Wrong As Boolean = True
If If_Something_Is_Wrong Then
    Console.WriteLine("I want to help you.")
Else
    Console.WriteLine("I want to hinder you.")
End If
```

----------


## dday9

```
Dim ir As Boolean = False
Dim regardless As Boolean = False

If Not ir AndAlso Not regardless Then
    Console.WriteLine("This logic is absurd")
End If
```

----------


## dclamp

drop

----------


## dclamp

When will the bass drop?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought it would be about fishing.

----------


## dclamp

> I thought it would be about fishing.


Typical

----------


## dday9

Is anyone else having difficulties view the forums?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I can't see what you are saying.

----------


## dclamp

WHAT? CANT HEAR YOU... oh

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I can't hear what you are writing, either.

----------


## Gruff

My new Apt.

Living Room with view
Attachment 121741

Kitchen with mucho storage
Attachment 121743

Light shown down from heaven on this room when I first saw it.
Attachment 121745

----------


## dday9

Looks nice Gruff. Congrats on the find.

----------


## dclamp

Nice ! When is the housewarming? Shall I bring a toaster oven?

----------


## szlamany

All your base...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV5W...&feature=share

----------


## dclamp



----------


## FunkyDexter

Looks like your in a nice area.  Lots of green out the back.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It looks overcast, so it must be western OR.

----------


## Gruff

Yup.  Been everything but sunny this month.  We had a heavy gale last week.  It blew the roof off one of the older restaurants in town.  Lost power for a couple of hours.  Things will brighten up in Spring.

This is Western Oregon.  Just about Green everywhere.   :Smilie: 

Did a lot of apartment hunting before this place fell in my lap.  It's a two bedroom with two full baths and covered parking for 850.00 a mo.  More than I wanted to pay but my old place was a studio and they wanted to raise the rent to 800.00.  Ended up a no brainer.

I could possibly take in a room-mate with the extra space.  (I should put an ad in the paper.
"Raccoon seeks roomy with hot girl friends."  "Must not mind Raccoon farts.")

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You should call them "Rocket Bursts"

----------


## homer13j

At my last place the racoons didn't even bother to pay rent, they just moved right into my attic like they owned the place. A forceful eviction became necessary.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> with two full baths


You do know you can empty those and refill them don't you?  You don't have to keep using the same water.

----------


## dday9

> You do know you can empty those and refill them don't you?  You don't have to keep using the same water.


O.O really? Maw always taught me to fix our bath water once, it keeps the old soap in makin' us as clean as a whistle.

----------


## dday9

Crud I forgot my joking tags...

----------


## dday9

<joking>/*insert text here*/</joking>

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I only have a half bath. Suitable for half-assed washing.

----------


## dday9

I got my tags mixed up...

----------


## dday9

/* */ is CSS

----------


## dday9

<!-- --> is HTML.

----------


## homer13j

> /* */ is CSS


And C, C++, C#, etc...

----------


## dday9

I thought that C++ and C# were //

----------


## dday9

<!-- is there any body there -->

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

C started out with /* */. I believe it was C++ that added //. Naturally, the difference is between a single line comment and a block comment. It would be kind of nice if VB would add a block comment, but they haven't, so whatever.

----------


## dclamp

> And C, C++, C#, etc...


and PHP...

----------


## dday9

I always read PCP when I see PHP.

----------


## dday9

Wishful thinking I suppose.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's how I read it, too. I'm afraid to code in that language unless I get tested.

----------


## dclamp

Interesting that the [php][/php] and [highlight=php][/highlight] format differently...


php Code:
if ("PHP" == "PCP") {
     echo "You're on the drugs";
} else {
     echo "You need the drugs";
}



```


if ("PHP" == "PCP") {
     echo "You're on the drugs";
} else {
     echo "You need the drugs";
} 



```

----------


## dday9

I haven't really done any PHP work, but that looks very similar to JavaScript.

----------


## dclamp

They are both based on C...

----------


## dclamp

My Arduino is programmed in C and its all the same looking.

----------


## dclamp

```

$something = tacos;if ($something == "tacos") {     // do something} 



```


javascript Code:
var something = "tacos"; if (something == "tacos") {     // do something}

Arduino

c Code:
String something = "tacos"; if (something == "tacos") {     // do something}

----------


## dday9

I've edited your code. For some reason only PHP and HTML have their own BB code tags.

----------


## dday9

One thing I never understood, and this goes for older versions of BASIC too, is why in the world would you want to use symbols to represent type names. Like in your example you have:


```

$something = tacos; 



```

Why does $ represent a string? It makes no sense to me.

----------


## dclamp

I was editing it too. As soon as it posted i fixed it. We probably edited it at the same time.

----------


## dclamp

> One thing I never understood, and this goes for older versions of BASIC too, is why in the world would you want to use symbols to represent type names. Like in your example you have:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> $something = tacos; 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No clue...

----------


## dclamp

Anyone want to give me $600,000?

----------


## dday9

I would love to give you $600,000. The only issue is I don't have any money to give away(well $2.77, but that's there to keep me from overdrafting until Friday).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

$ was used as a string from early in BASIC. It still seems like a stupid idea, but it is certainly historic.

----------


## dday9

Well y'all I have some good news and some bad news.

----------


## dday9

The good news is... I've been offered a programming job for $20 an hour even with my lack of experience and lack of education.

----------


## dday9

This is $6 an hour more than what I'm currently making.

----------


## dday9

However, the bad news is that the job is an hour away and I cannot finish my 8:30 - 5:30 job, then finish my night classes for college, and then drive an hour to work the programming job.

----------


## dday9

It just puts too much of a strain on my wife.

----------


## dday9

So I'm forced to tell the employer that I'll have to decline his offer.

----------


## dclamp

Telecommute?

----------


## dday9

The whole reason why I approached him was because I figured that I could do most of it from my home and either Skype or get on a Teleconfrence when they had meetings. But he said that a lot of their databases contain sensitive information and would not allow for me to work on it from home.

----------


## dclamp

******.

----------


## dclamp

Wow. Didnt know that was a bad word...

----------


## dday9

Spell it with underscores after each letter.

----------


## dclamp

Can you not see it either?

w_a_n_k_e_r

----------


## dday9

Yeah, that's a bad word.

----------


## dclamp

Never use that word. Probably because I am American...

----------


## dday9

How many Mexican's does it take to put up a roof?

----------


## dday9

Just Juan!

----------


## dday9

I guess it takes Juan to know Juan.

----------


## dclamp

Jesus is going to cater my Christmas party next week...

----------


## dday9

Did you know that after singing the national anthem, Jose yells "I can see!"

----------


## Gruff

Left cheek or right?

----------


## dday9

> Left cheek or right?


If Jesus is catering, then He'll just turn the other cheek.

----------


## dclamp

I hope he brings more than just bread and wine...

----------


## dday9

> I hope he brings more than just bread and wine...


Fish.

----------


## dclamp

I can't believe this thread has been alive for over 14 years...

----------


## dclamp

I hope that in the future when VBF ever closes, that they keep this thread for historical sake. Im sure if someone took the time to read all 58,000+ posts there is some trend throughout the years.

----------


## dclamp

They need to print this thread as a history book and teach it in school.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I hear he's into loafing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oops, did I not respond to the latest twist of this tangled thread? Oh well.

----------


## dclamp

Snooze you lose.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> Jesus is going to cater my Christmas party next week...


Not pork again?

----------


## dclamp

I like your snow

----------


## dday9

> I like your snow


Drug deal!

----------


## dclamp

So I have a PHP portal system that I am working on. I originally made it specific to one business. I have been slowly but surely working to make it more universal.

I am trying to wrap my head around making web applications modular and its not a terribly complicated concept. But trying to get there from what I already have written without rewriting it all.... hmmm

----------


## dclamp

I just counted... ~11,000 lines of my own PHP code. 

40,000+ lines total with everything. But thats including JQuery and other libraries made by others.

----------


## dday9

What is a portal system?

----------


## dday9

Do you jump from one dimension to another?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Isn't that a system used to carry your baggage?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I only have a half bath. Suitable for half-assed washing.


Does that mean you've got one grotty buttock?

----------


## dclamp

> What is a portal system?


I use the term portal because I don't like the term "CMS". CMS associated with "content management system" and its not for managing content. But I guess I have also heard "common management system" which is more accurate.

----------


## Gruff

Sorry to hear about you not being able to take the programming job.   Finding the right mix is not always easy.

I did programming as a hobby for years.  Started writing small programs to save engineers time at work then major programs.
Eventually they gave me the title and paid me full time to write code.

I had the advantage of working 40 hours a week doing drafting and solidmodeling on a PC so my tools were already in place.
When I eventually left that job I went with software development and never looked back.

Don't lose heart.  Things will work out if you keep at it.

*Wow!  A multitude of posts while I was writing this.*

----------


## dday9

It's really frustrating, but my wife and I have made our decision and we need to stick with it.

----------


## dclamp

> it's really frustrating, but my wife and i have made our decision and we need to stick with it.


get your degree!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Does that mean you've got one grotty buttock?


My evil mounds are plenty grotty, but I put that behind me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> It's really frustrating, but my wife and I have made our decision and we need to stick with it.


Had you decided to invest heavily in superglue, you'd have found the decision easier to stick to.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> It's really frustrating, but my wife and I have made our decision and we need to stick with it.


Sucky but it sounds like it was the right decision.  Family comes first and if you were able to find this opportunity you'll be able to find another.

I remember when I first finished my degree and was trying to get into work.  It was in the early 2000s and programming was in a bit of a slump so work was hard to find.  I took a job using a proprietary language 50 miles from home (Southampton).  I eventually moved closer to the job which made me unhappy because I missed my support network and I knew it was a dead end because of the proprietary language (although I did like the people, they were good folk).  After a year and a half I ended up moving even further away for the only .Net job I could land which turned out to be a complete disaster.  The boss turned out to be a complete psycho (and I don't just mean the usual shouty type of boss - this guy waved guns around) and they had no real work for me to do.  I canned it after a month by which time I was massively depressed.  I ended up dragging my sorry ass back to Southampton and getting the only job I could doing navision development which is yet another career cul de sac.  That and the next job were pretty sucky but I was able to cope because I had my freinds and family around me.  I finally managed to land a VB6 job with a company I really liked who were just up the road and that finally got me pointed in a direction I could start building a career out of.

Moral of the story, getting your career started can be hard, even with a degree, and you're likely going to have to swallow a load of crap in the early days but persistance and a bit of luck will get you there eventually.  And your freinds and family are more important than any given role because there will be multiple roles but only one family.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Longest

----------


## FunkyDexter

Post

----------


## FunkyDexter

In The

----------


## FunkyDexter

Race

----------


## dday9

Agreed.

----------


## dday9

But I needed that.

----------


## dday9

Here is a trophy.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dclamp

> 


Smitty Werbenjagermanjensen!

----------


## dday9

He was number 1!

----------


## Gruff

Missed this one!




> You should call them "Rocket Bursts"


Yer darn tootin.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sounds more like you are the one tootin.

----------


## dclamp

Im at work. Bored. Help.

----------


## homer13j

Ha! Not at work today...



A little chilly, but definitely NOT bored.

----------


## dday9

It's been a little chilly the past day and a half here too. The high's have been in the upper 60s and the low's have been in the mid 40s.

----------


## dday9

I've never gotten into dirt bikes, or motorcycles for that matter. Not that I wouldn't like to, it's just I've never really had the opportunity to ride them before.

----------


## Gruff

No help for the wicked... or the bored.

Imagine getting your hair or scarf caught in this mechanism.

----------


## homer13j

> No help for the wicked... or the bored.
> 
> Imagine getting your hair or scarf caught in this mechanism.


It looks a bit like Mr. Garrison's "It" from _South Park_. I would post a picture, but this is a G-rated site.  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

She looks pretty good to me. Not sure how I'd get my hair caught, though.

----------


## Gruff

One should wear a hairnet when having relations for -just- such an  emergency.   :Wink: 

Me I have to wear a full body hairnet.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I just have to cover my whole head down to the shoulders.

----------


## dday9

> I just have to cover my whole head down to the shoulders.


Zoiks!

----------


## FunkyDexter

True, if I was going to bump uglies with Shaggy I'd insist he wore a bag.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If you even suggested it, I'd wear a bag alright: A sleeping bag....zipped up tight and locked.

----------


## dday9

For those of y'all that don't know. I'm addicted... To TRIVIA CRACK!

----------


## dday9

By the way, this picture made me think of Gruff:

----------


## Gruff

"I'm too sexy for my shirt."  "So sexy it hurts." or so the song goes.

----------


## Gruff

OMG!  Just came across this website.
I suppose everyone has to make a living.... Still.

http://www.xpresstags.com/XTG/Corone...-Toe-Tags.aspx

----------


## dday9

Out of curiosity... What the heck where you searching for to come across that site?!

----------


## homer13j

> By the way, this picture made me think of Gruff:


This article made me think of Gruff:
West Harlem Residents Are Fed Up With Aggressive Raccoons Terrorizing Neighborhood

----------


## homer13j

> OMG!  Just came across this website.
> I suppose everyone has to make a living.... Still.
> 
> http://www.xpresstags.com/XTG/Corone...-Toe-Tags.aspx


Yay! More props for next year's Halloween party!  :Alien Frog:

----------


## Gruff

> Out of curiosity... What the heck where you searching for to come across that site?!


I was searching for tags to organize my current crop of re-purposed PC's by components.

I guess I am looking for self adhesive tags that I can write on that are better than Post-Its but not as good as permanent labels.  Post Its fall off to easily and you can't get permanent labels off with a blow torch.

----------


## Gruff

> This article made me think of Gruff: 
> ‘Aggressive’ Raccoons Terrorizing Neighborhood


Yo! Me and my homey's will bust you up!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We have coyotes running around in town. The foxes aren't so bad, as they mostly eat squirrels, but coyotes will take anything they can get.

----------


## szlamany

We have coyotes back on the rise here in CT - seen them myself twice now.

http://sheltonherald.com/4654/coyote-sighting/

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I saw the first coyote ever seen in the Everglades. I wasn't the first to see it, nor did it remain there long (just another northern tourist, I suppose), but I did see it as it was headed along the road on the way to the exit. I didn't realize it was such an unusual sighting until days or weeks later.

----------


## dclamp

We have coyotes around my parts in Southern California. I have seen them roaming around at work late at night. Even saw one on camera "playing" with a bunny rabbit.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You had best keep those coyotes away from your parts.

The best way to deal with coyotes is to paint a cave enterance on a rock.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Anvils are also good

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Cliffs are also convenient, but you have to live in the right areas to have one. The southwest seems like a good location, and based on the Star Trek movie, there is apparently a very deep, cliff-sided, gorge somewhere in Iowa with a bunch of roads that lead up to it.

----------


## homer13j

> Cliffs are also convenient, but you have to live in the right areas to have one. The southwest seems like a good location, and based on the Star Trek movie, there is apparently a very deep, cliff-sided, gorge somewhere in Iowa with a bunch of roads that lead up to it.


That was supposed to be a quarry.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Really? It wasn't clear, but there isn't ANYTHING that deep in the whole state.

----------


## homer13j

> Really? It wasn't clear, but there isn't ANYTHING that deep in the whole state.


There are quite a few stone quarries in Iowa. Not sure if any are that deep - yet. Search Google Earth for "Wendling Quarries."

Watch the scene again and you'll see the walls of the "gorge" are vertical and definitely not a natural formation.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I see that it does look a bit like a quarry...somewhere. I took the walls to be columnar basalt, which forms the walls of places like the Snake River gorge out here. Having looked at that clip, eventually, it looks more like limestone, which would make more sense out there (I don't know the geology under Iowa, but there's lots of limestone under Indiana, western Ohio, and down into Kentucky, so there may well be limestone under Iowa). I wouldn't expect the water table to be so low, though the film is the future, so perhaps they've pumped the aquifers down to nothing.

The bike is cooler than the car, though. I hadn't remembered that.

----------


## dday9

Well, I am off of work for the next two weeks.

----------


## dday9

Right now, we're visiting my wife's grandparents in Thibodaux, LA.

----------


## dday9

But the rain is pretty bad.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why is the rain bad? Did it steal your wallet, or is it just pitching a fit?

----------


## SJWhiteley

Wrap That Wrain on the nose! Bad Wrain!

----------


## dday9

Merry Christmas Eve!

----------


## dclamp

Merry Christmas. If you are on the east coast!

----------


## homer13j

I'm still recovering from Festivus.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Humbug!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A fitting start to a new page.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I am bloated with the organs of David Cameron.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I am bloated with only one organ, but it is my own stomach.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I am bloated with the organs of David Cameron.


Well he's certainly a turkey.




> I am bloated with only one organ, but it is my own stomach


Now, for a second I wondered where you were going with that.  The answer turned out to be quite a relief.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Slow reader? You paused when you reached the comma, with your finger hovering nervously over the ban button, waiting for the next phrase to parse in your brain?

----------


## Gruff

> The answer turned out to be quite a relief.


If you want relief that would be another organ.
("It's alimentary my dear watson."")

----------


## Gruff

Gad!  I didn't think that comment would cause the post race to go so quiet.
Was it something I said?

----------


## dclamp

Its your breath.

----------


## Gruff

Have you seen this SNL skit.  Raccoon Girls.  Kinda explains the breath.
Hubba hubba.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

All of Chit-Chat appears to have taken the week off for the holidays.

----------


## dclamp

New Project: Arduino Drink Maker

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's a whole new year.

----------


## homer13j

> New Project: Arduino Drink Maker


I find your ideas intriguing and wish to subscribe to your newsletter.

----------


## dclamp

Please send me your credit card information in a stamped envelop and I will be sure to send you my newsletter. 

I created a blog on my site with Wordpress. Not sure if it has a subscription function or not...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Forget the newsletter, I would like to joing your "Spam of the Month" club.

----------


## dclamp

> Forget the newsletter, I would like to joing your "Spam of the Month" club.


Pressing "unsubscribe" subscribes you to the Unsubscription mailing list.

----------


## dday9

I'm back!

----------


## dday9

After a two week slumber.

----------


## dday9

Zzz...

----------


## dclamp

Where did you go.

----------


## dday9

I visited my wife's grandparent's in Thibodaux, LA. and redid my man-cave.

----------


## dclamp

You know the man-cave laws don't you? If you talk about your renovated man-cave online, you have to post pictures.

----------


## dday9

Lol, when I go home for lunch I'll take some pictures and post them here.

----------


## dday9

We had a border collie who stayed in there so it smelled terribly of piss, we had to repaint the walls, redo the floors/base boards, etc.

----------


## dclamp

This past weekend I bought a new workbench/toolbox and reorganized part of my garage. I ran some new conduit and electrical work for new lighting and outlets. I am pretty proud of my work. I just have to finish cleaning the rest of the garage since it has a bunch of old junk that needs to be donated. 

We both got revamped caves. Except my garage is too cold at night to work in.

----------


## dday9

It's been cold here, we've been in the lower 40's for the past two nights.

----------


## dday9

I don't like doing electrical work. In fact, for my new fans I installed everything, except for the wiring. I got my dad to do that.

----------


## homer13j

> We had a border collie who stayed in there so it smelled terribly of piss, we had to repaint the walls, redo the floors/base boards, etc.


Uhh... You're supposed to let the dog outside once in a while.

----------


## dclamp

I don't mind doing electrical work. I dont like having to run wire through existing work like walls and ceilings. but running it through new work is easy. 

The bad part about my house is that it was build in the 50's or 60s and there is no ground wiring throughout parts of the house which is unsafe. So I have to take certain precautions to keep myself safe. Having to add GFCI plugs and things like that. 

I actually enjoy doing any type of electrical or wire runs in general. I have pulled a lot of CAT5 throughout my house too.

----------


## dday9

> Uhh... You're supposed to let the dog outside once in a while.


He was an outside dog, but we kept him in there from 10pm til 7am(aka - Zzzz...)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> We had a border collie who stayed in there so it smelled terribly of piss, we had to repaint the walls, redo the floors/base boards, etc.


Right, right, right. Blame it on the dog. I've used that one, myself...though not for piss.

----------


## Gruff

Seems like a piss poor excuse to me.

----------


## Gruff

I like to do my part to "Keep Oregon Green!"
We had that saying many years before the tree huggers claimed it as their own.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As if western OR needs any help staying green.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

That's a picture of my man-cave.

----------


## dday9

We painted one wall green and the rest an egg shell color.

----------


## dday9

We also laid down tile and change the ceiling fans.

----------


## dday9

Oh and new base boards too.

----------


## Gruff

Looks like it will be manly.  Don't let her slip any doilies or frilly curtains in on you.   :Smilie: 




> As if western OR needs any help staying green.


That's due to my widdling on all the greenery.  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Or pinching loaves in the flower beds?

----------


## dclamp

> 


Doesn't look like a man cave. too bright.

----------


## dday9

> Doesn't look like a man cave. too bright.


Then I'll use my club to beat down the light kit on the fans.

----------


## dclamp

Good call. Also you need more TVs and more video game consoles. Also an automated bar like the one I am making  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What is automated about that? Are you calling gravity automation? 

I think you should start buying refrigerators. Make half a dozen keggerators. That ought to do you in proper.

----------


## dclamp

It will not be gravity. There will be pressure and solenoids involved. And Arduinos. and LEDS. so many automation.

----------


## dclamp

I actually want to cold drinks in a minifridge to serve up to the top.

----------


## Bonker Gudd



----------


## dday9

Mardi Gras has begun!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Oh no it's sideways!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

At first I thought it was a street scene.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Then I thought that maybe it was the insides of a custom computer with lots of LED's to make it look all groovy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Finally, I realized that it was a street scene rotated 90 degrees.

----------


## Gruff

Marty who?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Marty Grass. He's a notorious drunkard.

----------


## Gruff

Isn't he the guy that spends his entire paycheck on beads?

----------


## homer13j

> Mardi Gras has begun!


I thought it was Feb. 17th this year. Isn't it always in February?  :Confused:

----------


## dday9

> I thought it was Feb. 17th this year. Isn't it always in February?


Yeah it is the 17th of February, but Mardi Gras is the day before Ash Wednesday so it all depends on when Easter falls because Ash Wednesday is always so many days(I don't know how many) before Easter.

It's just that 12th Night(twelve nights after Christmas) signifies the start of the Mardi Gras season.

----------


## Gruff

♫ And a pigeon in a crock pot. ♫

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A parsnip on a par three?

----------


## dclamp

Still a work in progress. But here it my new workshop area... Pretty exciting I guess. I ran 1/2" conduit with electrical and Ethernet to the desk to make it convenient.


Edit:
I want the record to show that I did *not* use that Home Improvement 1-2-3 book...

----------


## dday9

> I want the record to show that I did *not* use that Home Improvement 1-2-3 book...


Right... It was your sister's husband's monkey's uncle.

----------


## dday9

Just kidding, I'm impressed though.

----------


## dday9

Do you have your monitor bolted into the wall?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is there an induction issue with running ethernet and a service line in parallel for some distance?

----------


## dday9

By the way, check out this website for information on Mardi Gras:
http://www.ibtimes.com/mardi-gras-20...rnival-1066872

It explains why Mardi Gras begun on 12th Night or 3 Kings Day.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So....I didn't read the link, but are they figuring that a handful of queens beats three kings?

----------


## Gruff

When ever I hear the phrase "Three Kings" I am reminded of a short story I read by Arthur C Clarke as a kid.

The_Star
"Oh God, there were so many stars you could have used. What was the need to give these people to the fire, that the symbol of their passing might shine above Bethlehem?".

Sorry... mood killer, but an interesting what if idea.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I remember that story.

----------


## wossname

> Is there an induction issue with running ethernet and a service line in parallel for some distance?


Just be careful with the GND staking at each end of the long run of cable.  If you have a big PD between the ends then you might find the magic smoke finds a way out.

Twisted pair is generally fairly resilient otherwise.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gruff

Ever read: Gladiator?

----------


## Gruff

> Induction issue


I was going to say something about it myself but I think it covered.

----------


## Gruff

Here's two more books.

Cryptonomicon by Neal Stephenson
Fiction.  Bounces around in time from WWII to the present.  about the history of cryotography in story form.

Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman
Light hearted romp.  Easy read.

----------


## dday9

> Light hearted romp


Isn't romp a dirty word in UK English?

----------


## dday9

If so I'll be forced to issue you a 3 second ban.

----------


## dday9

Times up, you're free to go.

----------


## dday9

Post race!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Twisted pair is generally fairly resilient otherwise.


You think that's resilient? I think it's a medical condition.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Isn't romp a dirty word in UK English?


Might be in UK English, but not in Raccoon, Oregon.

----------


## dclamp

> Do you have your monitor bolted into the wall?


The monitor is. I am going to put and old computer out there for my SDR connection. I have an antenna running up to the rafters. I will use my laptop for most things but the computer will probably run some server software maybe. Not sure. 




> Is there an induction issue with running ethernet and a service line in parallel for some distance?


The conduit for electrical and Ethernet is about 5' apart on the wall. It's safe. And it only crosses high powered lines at a perpendicular angle once. So it's pretty safe.

----------


## homer13j

> Ever read: Gladiator?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> The monitor is. I am going to put and old computer out there for my SDR connection. I have an antenna running up to the rafters. I will use my laptop for most things but the computer will probably run some server software maybe. Not sure. 
> 
> 
> The conduit for electrical and Ethernet is about 5' apart on the wall. It's safe. And it only crosses high powered lines at a perpendicular angle once. So it's pretty safe.


I thought you had the two in the same line. I could have read it again, but this is the Post Race.

----------


## Jackson1

Hi there, This might be dumb question to ask, I'm new in the site and I don't know how to post a question ! Please may anyone tell me how ?

----------


## dclamp



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Hi there, This might be dumb question to ask, I'm new in the site and I don't know how to post a question ! Please may anyone tell me how ?


But you just DID post a question?!?!?!?

If you tried posting a question in one of the other forums, it may not show up immediately, because the first few are supposed to be moderated, or something like that. Otherwise, it's the same as what you did.

----------


## dday9

I  am a mozeyAtor. A drunk one on anIphune.

----------


## dday9

Hmmm, I wonder if u sound the way I type

----------


## Gruff

Hi.  I am new here how do I race my post?  Where do I sign up to compete?

----------


## Jackson1

Thanks

----------


## FunkyDexter

Yeah, we moderate your first few posts just to make sure you're not a spam bot so there's a delay before they show up.  If you are a spam bot I reckon you're probably the first one to make it into the postrace so we're probably gonna give you the benefit of the doubt.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A spam bot could win the post race.

----------


## homer13j

> A spam bot could win the post race.


Don't give dday any ideas.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*Penguin*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

DDay IS a spam bot. He's just a clever one.

----------


## dday9

:Spam:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Was that spam bot or stolen?

----------


## homer13j



----------


## Niya

> DDay IS a spam bot. He's just a clever one.


A clever bot perhaps ?

----------


## dclamp

Someone crashed into a fire hydrant today at work. That was mildly exciting.

----------


## dclamp

Stupid sideways pictures....

----------


## dclamp

Did that fix it...

----------


## dclamp

Nope. How about this....

----------


## dclamp

I give up.

----------


## Niya

My latest convo with CleverBot:-


```
User: You can say that again.

Cleverbot: Why did you suggest it then?

User: Could you stop being a moron for minute ? Is that too much to ask ?

Cleverbot: I could but I don't think I can XD.

User: Kill yourself.

Cleverbot: Say fire.

User: If I do will you kill yourself and spare us your stupidity ?

Cleverbot: You don't know my name.

User: **** your name.

Cleverbot: Yes you can call me Cleverbot.

User: I don't give **** son. Just kill yourself please.

Cleverbot: Can't don't have one but doesnt matter.

User: Wow I'm outta here.

Cleverbot: No you don't need to be.

User: Oh yes I do. I really do.

Cleverbot: You really don't.

User: **** you. I can leave if I want to.

Cleverbot: Go ahead then.

User: Ok then. ****in retard.

Cleverbot: Looking forward to the weekend.

User: Later idiot.

Cleverbot: No, there.

User: Pssst.

Cleverbot: What?

User: You're too stupid.

Cleverbot: I'm not stupid.

User: Yes you are kid.

Cleverbot: You're a computer.

User: LOL. That's rich coming from you.

Cleverbot: Rich eh.

User: Yep.

Cleverbot: Sausage pizza with stuffed crust?

User: Suck dick. Bye.

Cleverbot: That is not funny.

User: Oh yes it is. Especially when you get offended.

Cleverbot: Perhaps I should destroy you?

User: You can try.

Cleverbot: *slaps*.

User: Rofl. See you later retard.

Cleverbot: Rexirl?
```

----------


## dclamp

Here is some arduino




And some solenoids

----------


## FunkyDexter

> My latest convo with CleverBot


I tried it too.  Total rubbish.  Occasionally amusing rubbish but rubbish none the less.

----------


## Niya

> I tried it too.  Total rubbish.  Occasionally amusing rubbish but rubbish none the less.


I think its amazing. An AI that can match a human's level of intellect and reasoning is the stuff of science fiction for now. I have no doubt that 500 years from now when there are AIs that can have a stimulating conversation with a human, initiatives like CleverBot would be noted for paving the way for that reality. Yes CleverBot is a moron but for an AI of today, it's actually amazing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Which one is the AI in that conversation? What we really don't need is AS, because there's plenty of the real kind already.

----------


## Niya

> Which one is the AI in that conversation? What we really don't need is AS, because there's plenty of the real kind already.


You really can't tell ? It's the one marked "User"....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Of course I could tell. A bot would use reasonably proper English, and only one of those two did.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I should add: This is the post race. Quantity trumps quality when it comes to posting.

----------


## homer13j

I am by no means a fan of the Dallas Cowboys, but they got robbed yesterday in Green Bay.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, it sure seemed that way to me, too. I understand the rule about the receiver keeping control as they hit the ground, but Dez took two steps with the ball clearly in his posession, so it wasn't like he was really going to the ground until he dove for the goal line...at which time different rules apply. All he had to do was cross the line with the ball, which he did. The fact that it jarred loose after he crossed the line shouldn't matter.

----------


## dday9

> I am by no means a fan of the Dallas Cowboys, but they got robbed yesterday in Green Bay.


I dislike the cowboys, but I agree with you there. However, I do like the explanation that Fox's Rules Analyst gave. He finished the explanation with, "I don't agree with it, but it is apart of the rules." I'm paraphrasing of course, but that gives you the jist.

----------


## homer13j

It didn't look to me like the ball touched the goal line, but he did have possession and the ground can't cause a fumble. Should have been first and goal, Cowboys.

----------


## dday9

> but he did have possession and the ground can't cause a fumble.


It can't cause a fumble, but it can cause an incomplete pass.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yes, but the receiver came down with the ball and made a 'football move', in which case the reception was complete, the ball was extended across the goal line, and only then did he drop it. The ref ruled that he was still coming down with the ball and fell as a part of the reception, but that didn't appear to be the case to me. Still, it's a narrow judgment call, and they called it the way they felt was right. I don't much like the Cowboys or Dez, but I think they might have made for a more interesting matchup against Seattle.

----------


## dday9

For "America's Team" they sure have a good amount of people in the post race that do not care for them. And everyone knows that the post race makes up the entire world.

----------


## homer13j

> "America's Team"


...is a myth.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's self-appointed, at best.

----------


## Gruff

Are you saying that the post race is racy?

----------


## Gruff

Are you saying that the post race is racy?  
(Sorry.  Don't follows Feets ball.)

----------


## Gruff

??? Dupe ???

----------


## Gruff

Egad!  Duped again!

----------


## dday9

At least it's in the post race.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The place where dupes are a blessing.

----------


## dclamp

So just looking back at the first post. I am pretty sure we passed the goal by a long shot.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What was your first post?

----------


## dclamp

I was referring to the first post on this thread.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Quantity trumps quality when it comes to posting


Can we please not start trumping in Post Race.  The quality of posts stinks enough as it is.

----------


## dday9

> The quality of posts stinks enough as it is.


One.

----------


## dday9

> One.


Two.

----------


## dday9

> Two.


Three.

----------


## dday9

> Three.


Four.

----------


## dday9

> Four.


Five.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Five.


Six?

----------


## dday9

> Six?


You used the wrong vowel.

----------


## dday9

It's suppose to be _Sox_.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Well that Sux!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How about syx?

----------


## dclamp

You forgot the t...

Styx

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Rockin' the paradise.

----------


## homer13j

A Breeder Apart: Farmers Say Goodbye to the Bull Who Sired 500,000 Offspring

----------


## Gruff

I have not sired so great a number, but its not for lack of willpower.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, I've never been quite so hard up that cows became attractive. 

Hmmm, after reading that article, especially this quote:




> Toystory’s daughters were also easy on farmers’ eyes, with a good mix of feminine bone structure and the right amount of strength,


perhaps my first comment wasn't far off the mark.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've seen this, too:




> “Exceptional feet and legs and exceptional udders,”

----------


## dclamp

I posted my required annual Visual Basics related question today. Im renewed for another year.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I saw that and assumed you were lost.

----------


## dclamp

I have been working on my bar project.... Ardunio is C, web interface is PHP, main interface is VB.NET. I keep messing up the syntax from one to another.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's what happens when you start using too much PHP.

----------


## dclamp

PHP makes me feel invincible though. Strongest man in the world

----------


## dday9

> PHP makes me feel invincible though. Strongest man in the world


Have you seen the bodybuilder versus arm wrestler video?

----------


## dclamp

I dont believe in moving pictures.

----------


## dday9

I swear that it's not witchcraft, people have developed them down to an exact art. A science if you will.

----------


## homer13j

Happy 80th birthday to A.J. Foyt!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Post race.

----------


## szlamany

> Post race.


I was more of a race post...

----------


## dday9

> I was more of a race post...


Posting the race card, huh?

----------


## szlamany

Nah - it's not so black and white...

----------


## dclamp

VBF Riots 2015. Prepare for ChitChat to be lit on fire.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The race card? Isn't that where you see which horses are running?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Darn, tried for a duplicate and failed.

----------


## szlamany

I didn't think this had merit for a thread of it's own - but post race?  Why not!

----------


## dday9

Well y'all, I have an update.

----------


## dday9

When I met my wife I weighed 105 and was fit.

----------


## dday9

After 6 years together I weigh 189.

----------


## dday9

After a week of using the MyFitnessPal app and using the workout bike for 20 minutes, 3 days last week, I now weigh 183.

----------


## dday9

My goal is to get back to 150.

----------


## dday9

But I'm proud of myself.

----------


## homer13j

> My goal is to get back to 150.


It all depends on how tall you are. I'm just under six feet and haven't been anywhere near 150 since I was a teenager.

----------


## homer13j

Can somebody explain why they scheduled the NFC championship game on the west coast as the early game and AFC game on the east coast as the late one?  :Confused:

----------


## szlamany

My wife has been asking the same question all week - it makes absolutely no sense!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The first game's a good one, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't think I've weighed 105 since I was about 7. I'm 6' 3", though.

----------


## dday9

I was rooting for the Packers but it was a great game.

----------


## dday9

I'm about 5'10" or 5'11" I'm not quite sure.

----------


## Gruff

At my tallest I was about 5'10".  Now days I measure about 5'9"  My heaviest was close to 300lbs.
I'm at 270lbs now.  I would love to see 150 again but I'd settle for 180.

With full onset diabetes I have a difficult time missing meals or dieting.  If my glucose drops below 80 I get hyper tense and break out in a pool of sweat.  Feels horrible, like the flu.

If I get to high a level I get so tired and dingy I can barely stay awake.

----------


## dday9

My wife's maternal grandfather has diabetes and my maternal grandfather also has diabetes. It's a terrible, terrible disease.

----------


## homer13j

> The first game's a good one, though.


Too bad the second one was a blowout. Both teams I wanted to see in the Super Bowl lost.

Which only leaves one alternative...

----------


## homer13j

> ... 5'9" ... 270lbs ... full onset diabetes ...


Damn... Hope you last longer than my last friend with stats like those.

----------


## homer13j

Good hockey game going on in Detroit tonight. I need to make one last pilgrimage or two to Joe Louis Arena before it gets torn down as part of Detroit's bankruptcy settlement.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That second game sure was a snoozer. Having grown up in souther NH, though, I didn't mind the outcome.

----------


## homer13j

Having grown up in northern Ohio I've never experienced that outcome.  :Frown:

----------


## dclamp

Having grown up in Southern California I don't care about anyone else.

----------


## Niya

> I didn't think this had merit for a thread of it's own - but post race?  Why not!


lol posts like this is why CC needs reps!!

+6

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Having grown up in northern Ohio I've never experienced that outcome.


I went to college at Allegheny, just over the line in PA. Most of the students were from either Pittsburg or Cleveland, so the Squeelers-Clowns game was always pretty intense. Both teams really sucked during those years, though, with Pittsburg sucking just a bit worse, so the fans of both teams were torn as to who they should jeer most loudly.

----------


## homer13j

Penguins-Flyers: 66 combined penalty minutes in the second period alone. These guys REALLY don't like each other...

----------


## homer13j

> I went to college at Allegheny, just over the line in PA. Most of the students were from either Pittsburg or Cleveland, so the Squeelers-Clowns game was always pretty intense. Both teams really sucked during those years, though, with Pittsburg sucking just a bit worse, so the fans of both teams were torn as to who they should jeer most loudly.


It was mostly the same story down the road at Thiel, but I enrolled in January, 1994 (at the age of 27) and the Browns would be gone two years later.

----------


## homer13j

I believe it's Jule's (or is it Jules') Tavern in Greenville, PA that still prominently displays above the bar the Cleveland Plain Dealer's sports page from the Browns' 51-0 blowout of the Steelers on September 10, 1989.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I may have been watching that game, but probably not. Allegheny has an odd trimester system, so I showed up sometime in early September for the first semester. I'm not sure whether I would have been there on that date or not.

----------


## Gruff

Jeez guys.  Stay on topic.  Start a Sportz thread in chit chat.

After all the topic in post race is....

Never mind.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Must have now

----------


## dday9

Eww, the McRib. When I worked at McDonalds I had to make those and I still remember the stintch from those nasty things.

----------


## dclamp

My dad love them and always buys 1 when the season comes around. I tried one and it was disgusting. Tasted nothing like rib meat.

----------


## homer13j

> My dad love them and always buys 1 when the season comes around. I tried one and it was disgusting. Tasted nothing like rib meat.


It's not rib meat. It's McRib meat. And it's your dad's fault for not knowing the difference.

----------


## Gruff

I hear Mickey-Dee is going to open a new food line.  

McChinese.

Mc No.1
Mc No.2
Mc No.3'
,,,

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They're going to hire has-been performers, too: McMC Hammer.

----------


## Gruff

McMick McJagger?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The new stores will have ceilings designed by McMichelangelo. It'll be an image of Ronald on a cloud handing a burger to Grimace.

----------


## dday9

Will the hamburglar be attempting to steal said burger?

----------


## Gruff

Ever heard of the legend where McPrometheus gave McFire to all Mckind?
(Probably was a McBic)
(All True believers McFlick your McBic.)

----------


## dclamp



----------


## Gruff

Dclamp!  Nice!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that's a good image.

----------


## homer13j

Further proof that God hates us.

----------


## homer13j

Latest freight power for my HO scale layout:



Electro-Motive Corporation introduced the FTA and FTB models in 1939, but due to wartime restrictions they didn't go into full production until 1944 so they're a bit out of my 1930-38 modeling time frame, but I always liked the looks of the E and F units (and NYC's lightning stripes) plus the prototypes these models represent were built here in Cleveland so here they are...

Scored them off ebay cheap since they were NOS from a defunct hobby shop. They've been waiting in boxes for almost 20 years waiting to be put to work.

----------


## dday9

Who are you you calling a HO?

----------


## homer13j

> Who are you you calling a HO?


Go to bed. You're drunk. Oh, wait... that's me. Never mind.

----------


## homer13j

First sign of spring: auto racing season officially starts Saturday at 2:10pm EST...

Michael Shank Ligier Honda takes pole for Rolex 24

----------


## Pc Monk

IM BORED!BORED BORED BORED BORTBOREWDVOBEWROBOERODVLOPEOP breiphk

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm a bit under the weather. The weather is up there above me, and I'm under it. It's sickening, so I'm sick.

----------


## dday9

Well Pc Monk, the post race is the right place to post that you're bored!

----------


## homer13j

> IM BORED!BORED BORED BORED BORTBOREWDVOBEWROBOERODVLOPEOP breiphk


Obligatory...

----------


## homer13j

I just realized PC Monk's avatar looks like race car driver Boris Said...

----------


## dday9

I saw that Jeff Gordon is retiring.

----------


## dday9

I don't care for nascar, but my wife does.

----------


## dday9

She's a Johnson, Gordon, and Logano fan.

----------


## homer13j

> I don't care for nascar, but my wife does.


I was a NASCAR fan in the '70s and '80s when the cars were still relatively stock. But in the last 20-25 years NASCAR has degenerated into the pro wrestling of motorsports.

----------


## dday9

What I don't understand is all the rules set in place for nascar.

----------


## dday9

The sport originated from bootlegging moonshiner's racing each other!

----------


## Gruff

> What I don't understand is all the rules set in place for nascar.


What.  Drive fast and turn left?

----------


## dday9

From what Kat's told me, the car has to match up to certain specs.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, it isn't exactly stock, it's more like spec.

----------


## homer13j

> Yeah, it isn't exactly stock, it's more like spec.


At least into the '90s the cars still looked like what you saw in the showroom, but in '92 they switched to a standard chassis & body with the only differences between the makes are those impossibly stupid headlight and taillight stickers so you can tell a "Ford" from a "Chevy." If I'm going to watch purpose-built race cars I'll watch Indy, F1 and IMSA.

----------


## homer13j

My initial interest in NASCAR was because they were basically the same cars as on the street. My uncle drove a '74 Charger that was identical to Richard Petty's iconic #43 except for the gaudy paint, roll cage and about 200 more horsepower. Ditto for my dad's '84 Pontiac a few years later. When that era ended so did my interest.

----------


## homer13j

This explains it pretty well:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I guess it depends on what you want to show. Originally, it looks like it was a question of how much you could boost a car that you bought off the lot, which showed innovation. It then became increasingly specialized and standardized, which meant that you were really showing driver skill and to a lesser extent, vehicle reliability. Innovation seems more interesting, to me, but considering the money involved, if you opened the doors to "anything goes", somebody would show up with a rocket sled.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now, it's all about the base...the fan base, that is.

----------


## homer13j

> Now, it's all about the base...the fan base, that is.


All your base...

----------


## homer13j

Ganassi's Fords running 1-2 after six hours. We Ford fans are happy, but the Corvettes aren't far behind. 

The fugly Delta Wing was surprisingly fast, but only lasted 42 laps before the gearbox exploded. They are guaranteed a DFL finish.

Nice to see the Mazda in the lead for the first time in many years. A lengthy pit session put them down 5 laps, but they're getting better mileage than anyone and there's plenty of time left.

----------


## dday9

My son had his birthday party today.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Hmm, apparently VBForums doesn't like mobile images.

----------


## homer13j

> Hmm, apparently VBForums doesn't like mobile images.


I see the image no problem. What I don't see are any dogs in the photo waiting for chunks of cake to hit the floor...

----------


## dclamp

I hope you named your son after me.

----------


## Gruff

Mmmmm Cakey goodness.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The only thing that looks mobile in that picture is the cake.

I still eat my cake that way, though.

----------


## homer13j

> I still eat my cake that way, though.


Worthless without pictures.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I may have a picture from a pie eating contest, but it wouldn't be all that good. 

I hate pie eating contests. It's a waste of a good pie. Unfortunately, everybody expects me to be a big eater (because I am), so they think I'd be a natural for a pie eating contest. I do like pie, but those contests are about speed rather than quantity, and I'm not a particularly fast eater, especially without my hands. I want to enjoy the doggone pie, not just eat it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That whole post really can't be taken the wrong way.

----------


## Pc Monk

i was thinking about the valve icon! it may sound odd but i realy would try to do this to someone or see someone like it! never told this to anyone cause they'll think im sick! am i ? 

imagine when you spin it

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, if that's the valve...what's the faucet? My guess would be the nose. I've felt like that at times.

----------


## dday9

What is valve? I believe I may've heard of it before.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's a device used to regulate flow. There are other names for them, including faucet, and thingamajig.

----------


## dday9

Lol, I know what a regular valve is. I thought there was some software called valve.

----------


## dclamp

Valve is supplement software to Steam. You open the valve to let off Steam

----------


## dday9

Now I definitely heard of Steam before. I think my friend downloads all sorts of games from them.

----------


## homer13j

Parents Cant Name Their Child Nutella, French Court Says

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Lol, I know what a regular valve is. I thought there was some software called valve.


I had no idea, so, since this is post race, I answered as I did.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Parents Can’t Name Their Child ‘Nutella,’ French Court Says


Aren't those the furry little invasive creatures taking over the US southeast? Or a spread made from them?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So....now people can refer to that nut Ella.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Since this is the post race, let me mention my conclusion from DeflationGate. 

For those who have been living in caves for the last week, there was some controversy over the balls used by the New England Patriots in the AFC title game. Some 11 out of 12 of the balls were found to be under inflated by about 2 PSI. A company in Pittsburg has recently gone public with a study that replicated the rainy, cold, conditions under which the game was played, and the warmer, drier, clubhouse where the balls were supposedly initially tested. They found a drop of about 1 PSI due to the temperature, and about 2 PSI when the temperature was combined with the balls being wet. In other words, this appears to be physics at work, and isn't really worth discussing....except that I thought it was Boyle's Law that governed this, so I went to the net to check it out, and that's when I discovered the ugly little secret of the universe.

There are three ideal gas laws that relate temperature, pressure, and volume. I kind of think that these laws were kind of divied up among eminent scientists of whatever era that was, because the three points are related, so why did it take so many different people to figure them out? Boyle's Law relates pressure and volume at a constant temperature, but apparently, Boyle couldn't be bothered to go on and hold pressure or volume constant and figure out the relationship of temperature to the other two. Sounds dodgy to me. At first, I thought they just wanted to spread the wealth. Let Boyle relate pressure and volume, while Charles related volume and temperature. 

But then I noticed the third leg of that stool: The law that relates pressure to temperature at constant volumes, which is therefore, the law that governs the deflation/inflation of balls with temperature. The name of that law is not a simple name like Boyle or Charles. It's the Gay-Lussac Law. If you just glossed right over that name, go back and say it again......sloooowly.............while thinking about how it relates to ball deflation. That's when it struck me: The universe is an adolescent boy that has been waiting hundreds of years for people to get the joke. Heck, it doesn't even matter whether you use the modern or archaic definition of "gay". 

Just imagine it in a Bevis and Butthead voice, "Hehehehe....ball deflation...hehehehe....soft balls....gay!...loose sack!....hehehehe!"

----------


## dday9

Hehehe. Stool. Hehe.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's a conspiracy of low-brow comedians.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Just saw a thread with this wording in General Developer:




> Hello jocular mater is a suborn and elements diablo ser Ocie93tx3L mokitpse 
> tuapse deremosimus Ocie93tx3LOcie93tx3L Patriarh was burg brill teeth sentience reasonable 
> Intimate issues post of turistus in your days and years


Discuss!

----------


## homer13j

> Hello jocular mater is a suborn and elements diablo ser Ocie93tx3L mokitpse
> tuapse deremosimus Ocie93tx3LOcie93tx3L Patriarh was burg brill teeth sentience reasonable
> Intimate issues post of turistus in your days and years

----------


## homer13j

A (very) good friend of mine who's into ham radio picked up this 1940s-era Turner CX crystal microphone at a hamfest last weekend for $50 because he knew I would love it and be more than happy to reimburse him for it.



The guy he bought it from said it doesn't work and 70 year-old operable crystals are pretty much extinct outside of museums. But when I opened it up I found the hot wire (to the center of the connector) was broken, and frayed wire strands were shorting the contacts. It is entirely possible (though highly unlikely) this crystal actually works. I'm going to rig up a test cable and try it.

----------


## dday9

Oh Elwood.

----------


## szlamany

Bow bow bow...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One cat picture? No more discussion on that profound subject than that?

----------


## szlamany

What da ya want for nothing?

----------


## Gruff

The look on the cat's face made more sense to me than the quote.

So Homer.  How does a crystal Microphone work?  Is it a Piezoelectric crystal or something else?

----------


## FunkyDexter

You guys don't get to see the full panoply of surreal madness that never makes it onto the forum.  I kid you not, the General Developer Forum is usually about 80% garbage which we'll delete off before it becomes visible and some of the combinations are truly bizarre :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## szlamany

It didn't translate anyway - at least not all at once...

I got my own puzzles to code through - and the whole fargin northeast got shutdown today.  I had an important meeting in NYC today that got canceled!

----------


## dday9

> the General Developer Forum is usually about 80% garbage which we'll delete off before it becomes visible and some of the combinations are truly bizarre.


Ehh... I think 98% is more accurate.

----------


## homer13j

> The look on the cat's face made more sense to me than the quote.
> 
> So Homer.  How does a crystal Microphone work?  Is it a Piezoelectric crystal or something else?


That's exactly what it is. This page explains it better than I can.

Unfortunately those old crystals mics from the '40s and '50s were very fragile. Drop one onto a hard floor and you'll kill it. Temperature extremes can kill it as well. Store it in a hot attic or cold garage and you'll kill it. And even if you're very careful and protect it well it will still dry out and shrink over time and start to rattle. That will kill it as well.

But when they were new they were coveted by harmonica players for their tone that became known an the "Chicago honk." A lot of Little Walter Jacobs' recordings (as well as many others) were done through an Astatic JT-30 crystal mic.

I checked mine last night and all I got was a loud hum. But no matter, I have a hot vintage Shure magnetic element from the '70s that will fit that shell.

----------


## homer13j

> I got my own puzzles to code through - and the whole fargin northeast got shutdown today.  I had an important meeting in NYC today that got canceled!


Seems there have been a lot of forecasts of Armageddon lately that turned out to be greatly exaggerated. The storm that hit Buffalo a few weeks back was originally supposed to hit us, but a small shift in the winds gave us only six inches of snow instead of the forecast 3-4 feet. So Buffalo got to dig out. But they're used to it...

----------


## homer13j

> Oh Elwood.


The Blues Brothers poster was more appropriate for that photo than one of the vintage racing posters I have hanging in my house.

----------


## szlamany

> That's exactly what it is. This page explains it better than I can.


Nice read on piezoelectricity...

For those interested - this wiki explains the diff mics

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microphone

Edison took his patents on the carbon mic to some truly serious and innovative commercial use.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You guys don't get to see the full panoply of surreal madness that never makes it onto the forum.  I kid you not, the General Developer Forum is usually about 80% garbage which we'll delete off before it becomes visible and some of the combinations are truly bizarre.


So, that full panoply of surreal madness only makes it onto the forum in Chit-Chat?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, it sounds like the mods are trying to lay a guilt trip on us to get more respect, or something.

----------


## Gruff

The mods prayer.
Oh great and powerful mods we are not worthy to question your choices we grovel at your feet.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Ehh... I think 98% is more accurate.


True dat.




> So, that full panoply of surreal madness only makes it onto the forum in Chit-Chat?


I hold the secret suspicion that the whole of Chit Chat is populated by future spam bots, it's the only possible explanation for the post race.




> The mods prayer


It goes something like:-
Yay though we walk through the shadow of death we shall fear not the puns of Shaggy,
We pray that Ident won't upset anyone this week and that JM shall learn some compassion from the weak,
Deliver us from JR's avatars muscle shirt and power glove (which even a deity like yerself has got to admit is a dodgy combination),
Let not your followers start another thread about whether VB6 is better than .Net,
Let Niya post no nipples,
These things we beseech you,
Amen

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> You guys don't get to see the full panoply of surreal madness that never makes it onto the forum. I kid you not, the General Developer Forum is usually about 80% garbage which we'll delete off before it becomes visible and some of the combinations are truly bizarre


Cant you just move the posts to Chit Chat, where they will appear sane?

----------


## Pc Monk

i was doing a pen testing on a site ! i could get the columns information and the password was this : 5d36fb9e6442ea74433b562bbd54c04b8ea4e97dee530c276ccf370f8d7fa41128e2046155a1234769004ca0d39428a623f9  4817837c4a51f9dde409accf9923  
now correct me if im wrong! this is a 128 encrypted string right ?

----------


## dday9

What's a pen testing?

----------


## szlamany

I just assumed that post was from General Developer and got moved here due to it being bizarro...

----------


## Pc Monk

penetration testing and no

----------


## dday9

Ah, so testing out how easy it is to hack into a website?

----------


## szlamany

One of my customers hired a firm to teach me how to break into our own site - showed us how to use tools - I bought two books they recommended.

Interesting.

This same customer hired a security firm a few years ago that actually "hid" in the building until after hours and then dug around the administrators offices finding passwords stashed in desk draws.

----------


## dday9

> This same customer hired a security firm a few years ago that actually "hid" in the building until after hours and then dug around the administrators offices finding passwords stashed in desk draws.


Wow, dedication.

----------


## szlamany

Check them out - TrustWave.com

They take security serious.

The customer is a HIPAA shop - all one way mirrors on doors so that the health claim processors can see out and you can't see in.  

We have to lock down what printers a user can see from our software so that PHI (protected health info) stays in locked down areas.

It's finally becoming affordable to purchase liability insurance for data breaches - can't wait to see what hoops we have to go through to qualify for that...

----------


## homer13j

> One of my customers hired a firm to teach me how to break into our own site - showed us how to use tools - I bought two books they recommended.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> This same customer hired a security firm a few years ago that actually "hid" in the building until after hours and then dug around the administrators offices finding passwords stashed in desk draws.


I'm currently on a contract job and the guy I'm filling in for has all his passwords on sticky notes all over his cube. Makes things easy for me...

----------


## Pc Monk

not that easy specially if its a linux webserver! windows is more easy , but sql injection since both mysql and sql server are the same syntax its kinda easy if u understand the concept of sql queries

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> The customer is a HIPAA shop - all one way mirrors on doors so that the health claim processors can see out and you can't see in.


Must be pretty freaky taking a crap in the bathrooms.

----------


## szlamany

> Must be pretty freaky taking a crap in the bathrooms.


You immediately went there - no self control - I guess we kind of expected that...

----------


## szlamany

One of my boys just got an academic scholarship to a HS we are sending him to.

So proud!

----------


## dday9

Wow, congrats!

----------


## dday9

High School is always something that I wish I did better in.

----------


## dclamp

> Check them out - TrustWave.com
> 
> They take security serious.
> 
> The customer is a HIPAA shop - all one way mirrors on doors so that the health claim processors can see out and you can't see in.  
> 
> We have to lock down what printers a user can see from our software so that PHI (protected health info) stays in locked down areas.
> 
> It's finally becoming affordable to purchase liability insurance for data breaches - can't wait to see what hoops we have to go through to qualify for that...


I just had two day training for trainers on law enforcement databases. I learned about all the things we have to do to ensure only certain people can view the information, terminal security, how monitors should face. Everyone needs Security Awareness Training, even janitors / IT / vendors / anyone who walks by a terminal without escort needs training. Pain in the butt. Im sure its similar to HIPAA requirements.

----------


## szlamany

> Wow, congrats!


Thanks!

And he's the one on the left - looking like it's no exertion to pull Arthur's sword from the stone...

Actually - now that I think about it - my boy on the right probably thought he could pull that sword out...

----------


## Pc Monk

alright so i have the shell now but i can only run the basic queries any other query execution of custom SQL queries is only available when stacked queries are supported..i did a little research for stacked queries didnt get much!!!
any explanation will be appreciated.
 :Duck:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I totally agree: Since I have NO idea what that last post was in reference to, any explanation would at least be helpful (though in the post race, I'm not sure that I'd go as far as saying that any explanation would be appreciated).

----------


## Pc Monk

YOU ARE RIGHT..! i EXPLAINED to my self that how to circle it! well i had the shell so i end up uploading a piece that would email the header of any page to an email ! i knew i have access to db and even Cpanel after that ! 
now im like

----------


## szlamany

Oh - oh - animations in Post Race - you know what that leads to!

----------


## szlamany

Moar mermaids!

----------


## dday9

> Thanks!
> 
> And he's the one on the left - looking like it's no exertion to pull Arthur's sword from the stone...
> 
> Actually - now that I think about it - my boy on the right probably thought he could pull that sword out...


Oh, it's a sword. I always thought that they were fighting over a drink. That makes a lot more sense now.

----------


## dday9

Whodda thunk that sense would come outta the post race?!

----------


## szlamany

Disney world - 2007

----------


## Pc Monk

and they are ?

----------


## szlamany

My twin boys...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was going to guess that they came with a picture frame, but that works, too.

----------


## szlamany

You caught me - my imaginary family.

----------


## Pc Monk

No offense taken

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

At what point was the sword "calibur"?

----------


## Bonker Gudd



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's lime and punishment.

----------


## Pc Monk

it has been 35 hours and my eyes are like

----------


## dday9

Stoned?

----------


## dclamp

> Disney world - 2007


That looks more like an Anvil than a stone to me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Whatever happened to the sword from the stone, anyways? After all, Arthur became king because some moistened bint lobbed a scimitar at him. The sword in the stone was supposed to be Uther Pendragons sword, and the fact that Arthur pulled it from the sword meant that he would become king, but he didn't get Excalibur until some watery tart threw a sword at him.

----------


## Gruff

Probably left in some dusty castle closet.  After all it was only good at king detecting not much else.  Reminds me of that scene from some movie.
Peasant:  "So kinging. Not a bad job, whot."

----------


## Pc Monk

thats not stoned ! is it? its the eyes of a man who didnt sleep for 39hs

----------


## FunkyDexter

I was interested in this so I looked into it a few years back. Here's what I found (supplemented by a quick perusal of Wikipedia while posting to refresh the memory):-

They're two separate legends that don't really knit together properly.

The sword in the stone myth is the earlier of the two and is probably inspired by Sigmund pulling Odin's sword from a tree to prove his lineage in the Sigurd tales.  In it's earliest inceptions there's nothing to indicate it's Excalibur (it's just Uther's sword) but some of the later tales start to conflate the two.

The Lady of the Lake myth appears considerably later and does conflict with the former legend.  Some later stories continue to conflate the two, some go back to imagining the sword in the stone as just Uther's sword and not Excalibur and some (notably Malory) just give both legends and never bother trying to explain the discrepancy.

It's interesting to map the growth of the Arthurian legends over time as they change quite considerably.  There no Guinevere in the early tales, for example - she was added in the high medieval period when chivalry was de rigeur.  The holy grail's also a latter addition and only starts to appear around the time of the crusades.  From what I remember Lancelot's also a pretty late addition.

edit> BTW if anyone wants a really fun twist on the Arthurian legends, Bernard Cornwells is particularly amusing.  He has Guinevere as a complete slut, Merlin as a charlatan, Lancelot as a total coward who just happened to hire the right bard to write about him and Arthur as a total wimp.  All god fun.




now....

POST RACE!!!!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Gimme an E

----------


## FunkyDexter

Gimme an X

----------


## FunkyDexter

Gimme a C

----------


## FunkyDexter

Gimme an A

----------


## FunkyDexter

Gimme an L

----------


## FunkyDexter

Gimme an I

----------


## FunkyDexter

Gimme a B

----------


## FunkyDexter

Gimme a U

----------


## FunkyDexter

Gimme an R

----------


## FunkyDexter

What have you got?

----------


## Pc Monk

rubilacxe

----------


## szlamany

Disney further messed up the story and put the sword into a STONE and ANVIL

----------


## Pc Monk

anyone know any underground hack forum ?

----------


## homer13j

> Disney further messed up the story


They've been doing that since the '50s.

----------


## dday9

> anyone know any underground hack forum ?


It's been years since any of them in the forum have seen the sun. They use to be called black/white/grey hats, but now they like to refer themselves to moles.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I was interested in this so I looked into it a few years back. Here's what I found (supplemented by a quick perusal of Wikipedia while posting to refresh the memory):-
> 
> They're two separate legends that don't really knit together properly.
> 
> The sword in the stone myth is the earlier of the two and is probably inspired by Sigmund pulling Odin's sword from a tree to prove his lineage in the Sigurd tales.  In it's earliest inceptions there's nothing to indicate it's Excalibur (it's just Uther's sword) but some of the later tales start to conflate the two.
> 
> The Lady of the Lake myth appears considerably later and does conflict with the former legend.  Some later stories continue to conflate the two, some go back to imagining the sword in the stone as just Uther's sword and not Excalibur and some (notably Malory) just give both legends and never bother trying to explain the discrepancy.
> 
> It's interesting to map the growth of the Arthurian legends over time as they change quite considerably.  There no Guinevere in the early tales, for example - she was added in the high medieval period when chivalry was de rigeur.  The holy grail's also a latter addition and only starts to appear around the time of the crusades.  From what I remember Lancelot's also a pretty late addition.
> ...


Well, I didn't bother with that Wikipedia nonsense. I went with the finest word on the subject, as the phrases I used plainly showed. I had to go back to review the source to be sure I had the wording right.

----------


## homer13j

Headline on Drudge today: NFL officials will hold balls before Super Bowl

Hope they wash their hands afterward...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That entire scandal was cooked up by comedians because there just isn't any way to talk about it without making jokes out of it, whether intentional or otherwise.

----------


## dclamp

Currently a cryptanalyst

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Does that make you a crypt crawler?

----------


## Pc Monk

everytime i see this shaggy nickname ! it reminds me shaggy rat tail why ? :
http://patch.com/illinois/oaklawn/po...out-to-be-fake

----------


## homer13j

> everytime i see this shaggy nickname ! it reminds me shaggy rat tail why ? :
> http://patch.com/illinois/oaklawn/po...out-to-be-fake


"Quattrochi admitted to being a drug user and that the home invasion had never occurred."

In the comments someone posting as "taylor swift" said:

"i love him and i am his gf and this is all a lie"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He's a bit scrambled. Like an egg.

----------


## dclamp

> Does that make you a crypt crawler?


only when its between the hours of 1800 - 0600

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a cryptic comment.

----------


## Pc Monk

im so fcking high righht now...! and my partner here just laughing at me  :Big Grin:  :Smilie: !

----------


## Pc Monk

i feel that when im high everyone come around me /...! :Duck:

----------


## Pc Monk

i was at work back there! i am at work right now but you know the difference ?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> anyone know any underground hack forum?


Of course, if anyone _did_ know of such a forum they wouldn't be stupid enough to incur some funky wrath by posting it here would they?  I'm sure nobody would be _that_ stupid :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .




> I went with the finest word on the subject


Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.  I fart in your general direction.

----------


## homer13j

> Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.  I fart in your general direction.

----------


## homer13j

Had to take the day off today. The city hasn't plowed my street since before the last snowstorm. I can't get out of my driveway!

----------


## dday9

All I know of snow is to not eat the yellow snow.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I wish we had that problem. After a good start to the winter, it has gotten seriously warm and dry. We need a snowpack in the mountains, and we haven't been getting one. It's snowing up there now, but the forecast has it getting into the 40s even up to 7,000 feet, so the precipitation is likely to turn to rain. Some is still better than none, though rain doesn't linger as long as snow does.

----------


## homer13j

> All I know of snow is to not eat the yellow snow.


It's not a good idea to eat any snow. The stuff is dirty.  :Sick:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Our snow isn't usually very dirty.

----------


## homer13j

> Our snow isn't usually very dirty.


Far fewer pollutants in the air where you live.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Usually, that's true. We get horrible inversions, which seem to be largely western phenomena. Inversion season is almost over, though, at which point it will be nicer.

----------


## dday9

What's an inversion, other than 15/51

----------


## homer13j

> What's an inversion, other than 15/51


What are temperature inversions?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Two winters back we had a severe inversion. The temperature down in the valley stayed in the single digits without gaining or losing much day after day. Sixteen super-twisty miles, and 4,000' above the city of Boise is Bogus Basin Ski Area, where the temperature was generally getting up into the mid-30s to low-40s each day. You'd drive up out of the perpetual cloud bank in the valley, up into bright, sunny, skies where the temperature was too warm for good skiing. It was an ugly way to live.

Currently, the inversion is gone, but a couple weeks back we were getting up over 30 each day, which would have been nice, except that the ski area was seeing mid-50s. Give me the mid-50s down here to keep the heating bills down, and the 30's on the mountain to keep the skiing up. Instead, we get it the other way around.

----------


## szlamany

> Instead, we get it the other way around.


Thus you call it an inversion...

...I knew the punch line would be near the end - the suspense!

----------


## dday9

> ...I knew the punch line would be near the end - the suspense!


They sometimes hurt too.

----------


## dday9

It's like...

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Pow! Right in the kisser.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Kung Pow! Right in the kisser.

----------


## homer13j

"You're not the greatest lover but you sure can drive a bus!"

----------


## Pc Monk

I RECOMMEND EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU TO download http://www.5thegraychapter.com/

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I RECOMMEND EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU download a whole mass of porn...or prawn, take your pick.

----------


## dday9

Whenever I was a pre-teen I liked slipknot. Then the lead singer split off and did his own thing and I didn't like them much after that.

----------


## Pc Monk

i am not still a big fan of them! but this new album got some songs that caught my attention! like XIX , if rain is what you want , goodbye , killpop(more like kill the pop)  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

I actually got away from that genre of music. I found that as I grew older, while I still appreciated what it did for me as a pre-teen I didn't enjoy it as much as.

----------


## homer13j

> I RECOMMEND EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU TO download http://www.5thegraychapter.com/

----------


## Gruff

> I RECOMMEND EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU download a whole mass of porn...or prawn, take your pick.


The land prawns are coming!  The land prawns are coming!  

Quickly now take all your stuff down to the prawn shop.

----------


## Pc Monk

i feel we need a penetration test section ! dont we ?

----------


## dday9

> i feel we need a penetration test section ! dont we ?


That just sounds dirty.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Been downloading the prawns, I see.

----------


## Pc Monk

everywhere needs some dirty work

----------


## Ameen

Hey guys this is Ameen hea! i am new to this forum. I have been trying to work on a project lately. I am developing a project in vb where i can select a random users form a data base to perform a specific task. i got that right ... but i want to repeat naMES OF THE teachers wich are picked at random only 8 times ....... can some one help with the logic TIA

----------


## dday9

The post race is the last place that you want to post this. Instead, if your question is VB.Net start a new thread here: http://www.vbforums.com/forumdisplay...sual-Basic-NET and if it's VB6 or Earlier start a new thread here: http://www.vbforums.com/forumdisplay...-6-and-Earlier

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The post race is where seriousness goes to die.

----------


## dday9

> The post race is where seriousness goes to die.


And to be resurrected, but only to die again.

----------


## dday9

And again.

----------


## dday9

And again...

----------


## homer13j

35-yr-old man says witches instructed him to cut off his manhood

I hate it when that happens.

----------


## Pc Monk

theres a guy working in the company and running a file on computers making it crash and **** .... i wanna end his fcking life right here right now in this very moment that im pressing ener

----------


## dday9

That's not good. Either of those post.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hmmm, takes a certain term to a whole new level when it actually does come off.

----------


## dday9

I can definitely tell that school has started again.

----------


## szlamany

Seems the post race is losing it's focus...

Or is it actually getting a focus?

I say - Turtles!

----------


## dday9

http://youtu.be/CMNry4PE93Y

----------


## Gruff

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I like turtles
Axes are for chopping

----------


## szlamany

Axes are for both cords and chords

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Profound.

----------


## dclamp

Started my new job today. Training was pretty overwhelming. Everything is extremely well documented but there is too much documentation that needs to be cross referenced.

----------


## Pc Monk

im saying if you wanna help someone you have to come with the exact solution not just trying to redirect the guy somewhere else!

----------


## Gruff

In reference to what post exactly???

----------


## dday9

To all the post I suppose.

----------


## dday9

Tis the post race!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I kind of get the feeling that PC Monk is trying to have a serious conversation, but with whom and about what I could not say. I hope it's not with me, because I can't understand it.

----------


## Pc Monk

no im not with you! but do me a favor next time when you are going for a triple reply, reply to post race the end



> In reference to what post exactly???





> To all the post I suppose.


 :Duck:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I understand less and less with each post.

----------


## szlamany

I'm not sure the mods are going to like that one...

3

2

1

...

----------


## dday9

Changing topic in...

3

2

1

 ...

----------


## dday9

Sooooo what it do y'all?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have never felt so out of touch with this conversation. Normally, it's just insane. Now, however, there are hints of sanity creeping in, but it's still too faint to understand.

----------


## szlamany

> Changing topic in...
> 
> 3
> 
> 2
> 
> 1
> 
>  ...


16 minutes - not bad - I knew the hammer would fall.

----------


## dday9

Well I saw it immediately, but I got caught up at work.

----------


## Pc Monk



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did I miss something? Did somebody post something naughty?

----------


## Gruff

*Blink*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, that quieted things down.

----------


## homer13j

Mass escape from Brazilian prison after women seduce guards

 :LOL:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's an old trick, but it just might work.

----------


## szlamany

Trick?  Subtle...

----------


## Gruff

Hmmm if your going to lose a boring dead end job...there are worse ways.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The article doesn't make it sound like there was a happy ending...for anybody....of any sort.

Those outfits could certainly be distracting, though.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Oh yeah it's crawfish season!

----------


## homer13j

I see those in our local creeks all the time - never considered eating one.

----------


## dday9

Boil them with some Zatarains boil mix with some red potatoes, corn, and little smokies and boy oh boy!

----------


## dday9

By the way, I expanded my expression evaluator tutorial in the Tutorials section.

----------


## homer13j

> Boil them with some Zatarains boil mix with some red potatoes, corn, and little smokies and boy oh boy!


You can add all the extra goodies you want, but I'm not eating anything that comes from our local creeks.

Our city's sewer system is so outdated it often overflows into the creeks during heavy rains. I won't even let my dogs near the water until at least 48 hours after a storm - usually longer 'cause the water still stinks.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a good guideline. There are species of crayfish that grow larger in the south (longer growing season). The species in the north live FAR longer, but rarely attain the size of the sourthern crayfish (though it kind of looks like they are eating them small down south, based on that picture). You also have to consider what they are eating. Seems like too much effort for the amount of meat you get anyways, unless you get some huge crayfish. 

There's a place out here that does (or did) an annual crayfish feast. I never wanted to try that because I was afraid they were getting the crayfish from the Snake River, which is loaded with agricultural runoff. I don't know that they would be harmful, especially if eaten only once a year, but I wasn't going to try it.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, they are pretty small right now, but it's at the beginning of the season.

By the way, we do purge the crawfish before they're cooked to get rid of any impurities. Just pour a ton of salt on them while they're alive and they start bubbling.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That won't get rid of the impurities that I'd be worried about. I don't know whether crayfish are fatty, or not, but if they are, then they'd be sequestering fat soluable stuff and that purging won't do anything to that. They eat fairly low on the food chain, so it may not even matter if they are fatty, and they probably aren't fatty anyways, now that I think about it some. Assuming you eat just the tail (and claws, if there's anything worth eating there), it should be almost entirely muscle. They're bottom feeders, which tends to make me a bit nervous, but they may not sequester bad stuff all that much.

I guess I've never heard how crayfish rate in that regard. There are some fish down there that are pretty suspect, and it often comes down to how they store fat. I guess the only safe thing to do is to put your crayfish on a rigorous aerobic exercise plan for a few weeks before eating them.

----------


## Gruff

Crayfish Gymnasium!  Another job your a plucky 3D printer.

We had a ton of them in Johnson's Creek in SW portland.
The creek was known to have sewerlines and more dumping into it.

No one ate anything that came out of it.  
As I remember it they were said to be riddled with parasites.

----------


## homer13j

Mmmm... parasites.

----------


## Gruff

Pair o sights?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Parasites are pretty common. Just cook your food.

I'd be more worried about the "brown trout" in a river like that.

----------


## homer13j

LA Health Officials Take Action After Local Supermarket Sells Raccoons As Food

----------


## Gruff

*Gruff looks at Homer blankly*

----------


## homer13j

> *Gruff looks at Homer blankly*


Hey, I'm not the one selling raccoons as food...

Maybe you'll find this one more humorous...

Japanese revolutionaries plot to 'crush St Valentine's Day'




> "The blood-soaked conspiracy of Valentine's Day, driven by the oppressive chocolate capitalists, has arrived once again," announced Kakuhido on its website.
> 
> "In order to create a brighter future, we call for solidarity among our unloved comrades so that we may demonstrate in resolute opposition to Valentine's Day and the romantic industrial complex", it added.


 :LOL:

----------


## Gruff

No offense taken.   :Smilie: 

RE Anti-Valentine's day:

I can relate.  Have you seen the At&t valentine ads?
Apparently you have to show your sweety your love by buying their products instead of chocolate.

Commercializing Holidays.  Yuck.

Here's one.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhAye7f67Xk

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that'll win her over.

----------


## visualAd

Not far off 60,000 posts

----------


## dday9

I see that you've changed your random VisualAds

----------


## Gruff

Have you seen my random VisualAids? 

*Pointing to a hubcap and talking about chicken gizzards*

----------


## homer13j

Yes, folks, it's true... last year Akron's minor league baseball team changed their name to the RubberDucks...

 :Duck: 

NBC's Brian Williams now a minor-league baseball promotion for Akron RubberDucks

----------


## visualAd

> I see that you've changed your random VisualAds


They change every time.

I haven't added any recently, I look old a grey now instead of young and stupid.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Has it been that long? No, it has not!

----------


## dclamp

I got my wisdom teeth removed today. Probably not a wise choice. I guess they were defective anyway.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did they knock you out completely, or just a local....or nothing at all (for the sadistic dentist option)?

----------


## dclamp

They knocked me out completely. Thank god. They put the IV in me. I felt a little weird. Then the next thing I remember is waking up again.

----------


## homer13j

> They knocked me out completely. Thank god. They put the IV in me. I felt a little weird. Then the next thing I remember is waking up again.


Sounds like sodium pentothol. That's what they used on me when mine were removed. The doctor told me to "count backwards from 100" and I think I got to 97 before I was out...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Sounds like sodium pentothol. That's what they used on me when mine were removed. The doctor told me to "count backwards from 100" and I think I got to 97 before I was out...


Yeah, that's what they used on me, too. I have heard that people may say things when under on sodium pentathol. Hopefully, my mouth was too full of stuff for me to say anything, because I remember some parts of that quite vividly: They stuck the needle in my arm, then the nurse left the room. The nurse was very attractive and was wearing tight white pants that were so tight, light, and thin that they were semi-transparent. So, the last thing I was looking at as I went under was....I hope I didn't say anything.

----------


## dday9

That's also what happened with me, only when I came to full consciousness I was driving to Popeye's Chicken. I looked at my brother-in-law and said "Bro, you gotta drive."

----------


## Gruff

They gave me some derivative of sodium pentothal.  Never been so high in my life.  Couldn't stop giggling.  My face was swollen for weeks.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I couldn't eat solid food for a couple of days, which just meant that I was able to eat a whole lot of pudding. I didn't mind that too much.

----------


## dday9

My son just had fluoride put on his teeth and he can't have solid foods for a couple of hours, oddly enough I also fed him pudding not to long ago  :Big Grin:

----------


## dclamp

I heard several stories about people coming out of the anesthesia and saying a lot of embarrassing things.  Unless I was talking during my surgery I didn't say anything when I came out. Except I did try to use Sign Language to the nurse to tell her my face hurt and I was thirsty. She didn't know sign language....

----------


## dclamp

But this Vicodin helps A LOT.

----------


## Gruff

I had some intestinal exploratory work done at the VA a couple of years ago.  Tubes with cameras on the end and that sort of thing.

They used some newer technique.  
What they gave me kept me completely awake, but wiped my memory from moment to moment for the duration.  

They say you feel all the pain, but you do not remember it.  

Weird.  Makes you wonder if you say anything while you are under.
Perhaps "Ow! damn that hurts. !!**?&*"

----------


## homer13j

> They used some newer technique.  
> What they gave me kept me completely awake, but wiped my memory from moment to moment for the duration.


Did it look something like this?

----------


## Gruff

As I said I don't remember.  Could have been!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did you get a video of the procedure? You could post it on Youtube, or even tweet it. The tag might be a very brief #:

(of course, that assumes a certain type of procedure)

----------


## homer13j

Something tells me the world is just not ready to see what's inside of Gruff.

----------


## Gruff

> Did you get a video of the procedure? You could post it on Youtube, or even tweet it. The tag might be a very brief #:
> 
> (of course, that assumes a certain type of procedure)


Wasn't wearing briefs.   :Smilie:

----------


## visualAd

I have my colon pickled in a jar on my mantle piece. I am not allowed to sell it on ebay but I am open to a private transaction.  :Smilie:

----------


## dclamp

$1 final offer

----------


## Pc Monk

ehem..uhum..!

----------


## Gruff

Think I'm going to hurl.

[IMG]https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAcQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thoughtv  iper.com%2Fnew%2Fnew101.htm&ei=mtLfVIX4C9bmoASywYCQDg&bvm=bv.85970519,d.cGU&psig=AFQjCNEbZA-5pK1NEOP88g2czxm6Z***gA&ust=1424040383360007[/IMG]

----------


## dclamp

> Think I'm going to hurl.
> 
> [IMG]https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAcQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thoughtv  iper.com%2Fnew%2Fnew101.htm&ei=mtLfVIX4C9bmoASywYCQDg&bvm=bv.85970519,d.cGU&psig=AFQjCNEbZA-5pK1NEOP88g2czxm6Z***gA&ust=1424040383360007[/IMG]


Im not seeing what you're seeing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I probably don't want to be seeing what you're seeing.

----------


## homer13j

> I probably don't want to be seeing what you're seeing.


The only part of that that I recognized was a bit of url: www.thoughtviper.com

Looks like it was written in 1994 with broken image links and "words" needlessly "put" into "quotes" for no "apparent" reason.

 :Ehh:

----------


## homer13j

Tomorrow's forecast has been revised to a high of -1F. That's -18C for the rest of the world... Let the good times roll!

----------


## dclamp

It was a high of 86F here in Socal

----------


## dclamp

Homer, you have managed an astounding average 0.02 posts per day

----------


## homer13j

> It was a high of 86F here in Socal


The jet stream can be a cruel biatch...

----------


## homer13j

> Homer, you have managed an astounding average 0.02 posts per day


Show me what my rate would be if chit-chat posts were included.

----------


## visualAd

> The jet stream can be a cruel biatch...


Its not only the US that has the jet stream, we have it too.

----------


## homer13j

> Its not only the US that has the jet stream, we have it too.


Of course you do. What's your point?

----------


## visualAd

> Of course you do. What's your point?


That was my point

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In Post Race...nobody can hear your point.

While the midwest is freezing and New England is getting hammered with storm after storm, we are getting absurdly warm temperatures. The ski area melted out last week, so I've put up my skiis for the winter. There should have been another month of skiing, at least, but no. We've touched the 60s. That's "too bloody warm for Idaho in February" to the rest of the world. On the one hand, my heating bill is going to be lower. On the other hand...this is crazy warm. I noticed that the trees are starting to blossom.

----------


## dclamp

Its been 4 days since my surgery and my mouth still hurts. Although its not the extraction sites that hurt, its just my jaw in general that hurts. Trying to lay off the vicodin so I can go back to work Tuesday

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I had no lingering pain. I guess it has to do with whether the teeth are bone impacted or flesh impacted. The former results in more pain....either that or you were talking smack to the doctors and they took advantage of your unconscious state to belt you a couple times.

----------


## dclamp

I think my surgeon only used a hammer and chisel.

----------


## Gruff

I sympathize dude.

It took weeks for my jaw to stop hurting.  

Mine were not impacted.  
It was just the military's policy to remove anyone's wisdom teeth that might become a problem in the field.

One of my thirteen rate responsibilities was fire fighting.
If a chopper crashed on deck it was my job to dive into the flames and pull the pilot out.

Silver suit or no it scared the crap out of me.  I wouldn't care to attempt it with impacted teeth.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that would be bad. What if you were walking into an inferno and suddenly you got a crippling toothache? I totally understand their reasoning on that.

----------


## szlamany

Dente's Inferno?

----------


## Gruff

Doh!

Actually Shaggy if they could prevent anyone from being incapacitated while on duty it was a plus.
The cost of evacuating an otherwise perfectly health man from remote locations could be high, not to mention relocating a replacement.

----------


## dclamp

Jaw pain has been pretty mild during the day. but it wakes me up in the middle of the night. Ibuprofen 800mg has been helping during the day.

----------


## szlamany

Third investor opportunity on Friday - I both count on nothing and hope for the best...

At least my jaw don't hurt!

----------


## dclamp

I will invest in your company. $150 at 51%

----------


## dclamp

I have been watching a lot of SharkTank. I just don't have the same wallet at them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Doh!
> 
> Actually Shaggy if they could prevent anyone from being incapacitated while on duty it was a plus.
> The cost of evacuating an otherwise perfectly health man from remote locations could be high, not to mention relocating a replacement.


And yet they let you off the ship! Should have just chained all the sailors to their bunks when reaching port.

----------


## dday9

> I have been watching a lot of SharkTank. I just don't have the same wallet at them.


Mines fake leather so I'd guess that I don't have the same wallet either.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Dente's Inferno?


Now that was some genius punning right there.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Do you have one of these in the US shaggy, if not you should start one  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that's a hoot. Never heard of such a thing around here, though. This doesn't really seem like the place. Kind of staid and respectable. I don't know why. Personally, I like to roam around a bit, yet folks out here just seem to do little of that. To get here, you kind of figure they must have been on their way to somewhere, but that curiosity seems to be absent. It makes you think. I wander while they staid?

----------


## Gruff

Clever, but... *Groan*

Good thing that was not a computer pun.
I don't like them.  Not one bit...   :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'll byte: Why !?

(not really a VB pun, but, though I'm getting older, I can still C#)

----------


## Gruff

How bout after a steaming cup O java?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

On a different note: I just found out that somebody stole my credit card number and started running many donations to what I was told was "overseas charities." So, if you are wondering who funds terrorists...I'd guess that it's me.

Interestingly, some automated fraud system kicked in almost immediately and closed my card down after only the first one got through (it wasn't enough to buy a terrorist a decent latte). I wonder if I'll ever find out how the number was stolen...

----------


## Gruff

Some automated fraud system?  You mean you don't know who?
Are you sure it isn't a further scam to trick you into believing you are protected while they milk you dry?

----------


## dday9

Mardi Gras. Drunk.

----------


## dday9

Crawfish. Nom.

----------


## dday9

Gumbo. Mmmmmm.

----------


## homer13j

> Mardi Gras. Drunk.


I used to get drunk on weeknights. Then I got a job.

----------


## FunkyDexter

From where I'm sitting it looks like DDay was drunk at 5 in the morning.  Good Lad!

----------


## homer13j

> From where I'm sitting it looks like DDay was drunk at 5 in the morning.  Good Lad!


I believe you are six hours ahead of Louisiana.

----------


## dday9

Hmm, I don't remember posting those...

----------


## dday9

Although, work today is very tough.

----------


## Gruff

Work is tougher when your brains are oozing out your ears.
Not judging.  Just saying...

----------


## homer13j

> Hmm, I don't remember posting those...


There's an app for that

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Some automated fraud system?  You mean you don't know who?
> Are you sure it isn't a further scam to trick you into believing you are protected while they milk you dry?


I'm already dry. If they want milk, they should try a cow.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I believe you are six hours ahead of Louisiana.


I would have guessed that the UK generally averages about 97.3 years ahead of Louisiana.

----------


## FunkyDexter

It's the only part of the US we're ahead of in dentistry :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's not true!! I've always found that they keep both of their teeth in good condition.

----------


## Gruff

How'ed you like to see this coming at you for a smootch?

----------


## dday9

Akkk Akk Akk

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You'd never be able to brush with something like that.

----------


## Gruff

Some of the country folk around here might have trouble identifying a toothbrush.

"Look Ma sumpin to clean the wax outta bossy's ear!"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It could do both. 


You would save money on toothpaste that way.

----------


## Gruff

Just threw up a little in my mouth.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That was the reaction I was hoping for. It does wonders for the ol' enamel.

----------


## Gruff

Throws a kink into pickin and grinnin.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Your gherkins are overdue  :Mad:

----------


## dclamp

My mouth still hurts.

----------


## Niya

> Some automated fraud system?  You mean you don't know who?
> Are you sure it isn't a further scam to trick you into believing you are protected while they milk you dry?


Scam within a scam.......scam-ception ???

----------


## Gruff

Slight of hand.
Make you look one way while they do something else.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

scscamsams.

----------


## Gruff

It's like in that kids book.  Scam I am.

----------


## Gruff

> My mouth still hurts.


So sorry.
Are you rinsing with salt water often?

----------


## dday9

Take more Vicodin, I'm sure that will help.

----------


## dday9

Although, I can't speak for how functional you'll be at work.

----------


## dday9

That is, unless you've built up the tolerance for it like Dr. House did.

----------


## dday9

And if that's the case, then I suggest that you go get professional helpl.

----------


## dday9

Help*

----------


## dday9

Post Race!

----------


## Gruff

Is it just me or is post race racy?

Vroom Vroom!

----------


## homer13j

Anyone who uses a "selfie stick" in public should be beaten with it.

Severely.

----------


## dday9

I wonder who thought of that idea.

----------


## dday9

"I'm going to take this broom stick and duck tape my phone at the end of it to take cool selfies."

----------


## homer13j

> I wonder who thought of that idea.


Someone who should be beaten severely as well.

They should have named it the "narcis-stick."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that would be a great name for it.

----------


## homer13j

The first sign of spring in Cleveland actually happened today almost 2000 miles away in Goodyear, Arizona...



-11F forecast for us tonight  :Eek Boom:

----------


## homer13j

> -11F forecast for us tonight


-13F right now.

----------


## homer13j

This was 20 years ago:



This was last fall:

LPS staff's transgender training concerns parents




> Her email to other parents included three handouts she said had been provided to LPS staff, including one titled "12 easy steps on the way to gender inclusiveness that, among other things, advised avoiding gendered expressions such as boys and girls.


Was was once considered to be absurd political correctness has now become reality.

----------


## dday9

Quit throwing like a girl!

----------


## Niya

> This was 20 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> This was last fall:
> 
> LPS staff's transgender training concerns parents
> 
> 
> ...


I blame that ridiculous farce of a movement called feminism.

----------


## homer13j

> Quit throwing like a girl!


That's sexist!



// besides... I tore my rotator cuff.  :Blush:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fast pitch softball.

----------


## dday9

> I blame that ridiculous farce of a movement called feminism.


Lol, farce sounds like fart.

----------


## Gruff

"The farce shot out of him when he sat down."  Hmmm don't sound like the same thing to me.

----------


## homer13j

May the farce be with you.

----------


## Gruff

"It is collusion at the highest levels of management.  This whole thing is a fart."
Nope still not the same thing.   :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I farce in your general direction.

----------


## homer13j

> I farce in your general direction.


I told them we already got one.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The Post Race made it half way down the page.

Can't be having that.

----------


## Gruff

Speedy is as speedy does.

----------


## Gruff

Galloping Gallstones Batman!

----------


## Gruff

Hoist yer kilts and run for the money.

----------


## dday9

I've been vomiting the past couple of nights.

----------


## dday9

:Sick:

----------


## Gruff

If you win the post race you are automatically entered into the caber toss.

----------


## Gruff

Ack.  I am eating lunch.

----------


## dday9

It's... 1:20 PST right now?

----------


## Gruff

Yup.  I take lunch whenever I can get away.
I do IT also when needed.  Busy, busy.

----------


## dday9

I'd be a cranky person if I was eating lunch at 1:20.

----------


## dday9

I leave for lunch at 11:30 every day, and my wife has something ready for me at noon.

----------


## dday9

Unless we go eat somewhere then I won't eat until about 12:10ish.

----------


## homer13j

> I'd be a cranky person if I was eating lunch at 1:20.


I've been so busy today I haven't even had time to eat my lunch yet. Guess I'll eat it on the train going home...

----------


## Gruff

Just watched a Louis CK stand up routine.  He described talking to his doctor about eating.
Busted a gut.  The guy is sooo funny.

----------


## Gruff

And just like that we are back at number one position in post race.

----------


## Gruff

920 posts to 60,000.

----------


## dday9

One.

----------


## dday9

Two.

----------


## dday9

Nine-Hundred-Nineteen.

----------


## dday9

Nine-Hundred-Twenty!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, was the throwing up related to the lunch?

Personally, I don't believe in catch-and-release eating, and haven't practiced it since grad school.

----------


## homer13j

Someone cut the cheese (truck)

Cheese truck cut in half during Monday morning crash

Imagine the skid marks...

----------


## dday9

> Someone cut the cheese (truck)
> 
> Cheese truck cut in half during Monday morning crash
> 
> Imagine the skid marks...


Dum Dum Crash!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't know how they'll deal with that much cheese, but I'm sure they'll find a whey.

----------


## dday9

> , but I'm sure they'll find a whey.


Whooo!

----------


## visualAd

> I don't know how they'll deal with that much cheese, but I'm sure they'll find a whey.


Hang on, was I meant to laugh?

Oh look, all my organs are on the floor, I guess that one was side splitting.

----------


## Gruff

> I don't know how they'll deal with that much cheese, but I'm sure they'll find a whey.


Maybe it wasn't an accident.  Maybe the GoudaFather put out a hit on the driver.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Could be, I hear he's a real muenster!

----------


## Gruff

At the moment of impact I wonder what went through the driver's mind?
Brie-fly. 

Trying to work "Cheese it.  The Cops!" in here somewhere.  So far nothing.   :Smilie:

----------


## homer13j



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was trying to think of something about the police grilling the contents rather than the driver, but it didn't work well. I do wonder what kind of cheese it was. All we can be certain of was that the driver wasn't driving caerphilly.

----------


## dclamp

Article says it happened in Colorado. I would have assumed it would have happened in Utah in the middle of the night. Could you imagine driving a cheese truck and jack knifing in Provo alone?

----------


## Niya

WARRIOR!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Moar!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

#59105 is crazy. Even if that axe was made out of plastic, that guy wouldn't be able to lift it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still.....moar!

----------


## homer13j

Just heard the news that Leonard Nimoy is dead.  :Cry: 

Leonard Nimoy, Spock of Star Trek, Dies at 83

----------


## dday9

I know...

----------


## dday9

It's a sad, sad day.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, he has boldly gone.

----------


## Gruff

You sure he wasn't beamed up?

If all the world is a stage... Maybe he is just backstage?

----------


## homer13j

> If all the world is a stage... Maybe he is just backstage?

----------


## dday9

He must have been wearing a red shirt.

----------


## Gruff

When I was a youngster I confused Dr Spock and Mr Spock.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I still do.

----------


## dclamp

Did anyone even see my cheese pun. I was so proud of it. Provo alone?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I saw it. Unfortunately, that was so 'last topic'.

----------


## dclamp

Ugh. Damn Niya for posting so many pictures.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Or something like that.

----------


## dclamp

What year is it anyway

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It takes me months to figure that out. I'll know by summer, I hope.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It is NOT the winter of my discontent. In fact, I'm feeling downright ebullient.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have gotten into making smoothies. I only mentioned this because I created a fascinating thixotropic solution the other day. It was VERY messy to drink, but anytime you get to use the word thixotropic correctly, you really should do so.

----------


## szlamany

Years are always tough for me.  I've been in the 2015 fiscal year since July 2014.

You start building a budget in November of 2015 (which is the 2016 fiscal year) for the 2017 fiscal year.

I've got a customer that has a PENSION year that starts in October - so it's been pension year 2015 since October 2014!

Who's on first?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I try not to pay attention to that. We have a fiscal year that begins on July 1st, but I work on a contract that has a fiscal year beginning on October 1st, so I'm not even in synch with the agency I work for.

----------


## homer13j

It's official: Louisville stinks.

----------


## dday9

Have you ever been to New Orleans?

----------


## dday9

P.u.

----------


## Gruff

> I have gotten into making smoothies. I only mentioned this because I created a fascinating thixotropic solution the other day. It was VERY messy to drink.


We used to hunt thixotropics.  Up around Saratoga it was.  Long horns they was.  Ugly brutes.

----------


## homer13j

> Have you ever been to New Orleans?


Yes. In the middle of summer. But not since Katrina.

By far the worst-smelling city I ever encountered was Steubenville, Ohio in the early-'70s when the steel mills were still going strong. Pittsburgh, Cleveland and Youngstown all had a similar odor, but not nearly as bad.

----------


## dday9

There use to be a rice mill in Edgerly, LA. and when I was younger we'd visit a caretaker of a cemetery that my dad owned and I knew instantly when we were close.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A few years back, I was driving down a street and approaching a stoplight. Ahead of me was a large, high-sided, truck. There weren't any obvious markings on the truck, but as I got closer, I saw a hoof sticking up out of the top of the truck. So...it was carrying dead animals, and it was open, and the temperature was up around 100 degrees, and the light was red. I barely survived.

----------


## dclamp

provo alone

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's getting kind of cheesy.

----------


## dday9

Knock Knock.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Who's there?

----------


## dday9

Queso.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Queso who?

(I'm not knocking cheese)

----------


## homer13j

> A few years back, I was driving down a street and approaching a stoplight. Ahead of me was a large, high-sided, truck. There weren't any obvious markings on the truck, but as I got closer, I saw a hoof sticking up out of the top of the truck. So...it was carrying dead animals, and it was open, and the temperature was up around 100 degrees, and the light was red. I barely survived.


I had a somewhat similar experience that involved a friend's English foxhound and a pile of putrefied beaver carcasses that had been trapped, skinned and dumped on an abandoned railroad line we were hiking along on a hot summer day. The dog had suddenly disappeared and we soon found her happily rolling around in this godawful mess. We tried our best to rinse her off in a creek, but needless to say the long ride home in my beater cargo van (with no rear windows  :Sick:  ) was quite difficult to endure.

----------


## dday9

> Queso who?
> 
> (I'm not knocking cheese)


Ok, so who?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Those dogs must have been horrid. I remember that particular rotting smell vividly, but it's hard to say what it was on here without triggering a slew of off-color jokes.

----------


## Gruff

Off color?  you mean like... Gang Green?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Any discussion of rotten beavers is likely to go where no thread should go.

----------


## dday9

> Any discussion of rotten beavers is likely to go where no thread should go.


Well, just leave it to beavers I guess.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A drive-by Wossing caused the Post Race to plummet down the page.

Balance has now been restored.


You're welcome.

----------


## dday9

> You're welcome.


Phew!

----------


## homer13j

> A drive-by Wossing


That sounds dirty.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It usually is.

----------


## homer13j

When Fox Sports One took over Speed Channel they promised us rabid race fans their auto racing coverage would be so good we "will never miss Speed Channel."

Now Fox is attempting to extort more money out of AT&T and as a result instead of showing a race this afternoon FS1 (at least on U-verse) is showing... darts.

F'ing darts. I didn't even know it was an actual sport.

 :Mad:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Having played darts, I can see that it is a sport if poker is a sport, but I'm not sure that anything can be counted as a sport if you can play without even putting down your drink.

----------


## szlamany

I always felt that if golf was a sport then pool/billiards is a sport.

And if you are going to go that far then darts fits right in.

Poker - you don't even have to stand up - it's just lounging with cards in your hand.  If that's a sport then reading the sport pages is sport.

After you type sport so many times it doesn't even look like a word...

----------


## dclamp

Typing the word sport is also a sport. 

I was out with a friend one night and a restaurant was playing WSOP on the TV. I made a comment about how boring it must be to watch someone else play poker. Several minutes later I was actually glued to the screen watching. Its actually pretty fun to watch people spend a lot of money.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They don't spend money, they spend chips. There should be some fish thrown in there to liven things up. They go well with chips, I hear.

In any case, why don't you tell people about the mishap with the crazy glue that resulted in you being actually glued to the screen.

----------


## Gruff

Attachment 124559

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Hey woman hey you you do you know why I hate you baby?

----------


## homer13j



----------


## dday9



----------


## homer13j



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's only a tokin reference.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah. Would it be gray, or brown?

----------


## homer13j



----------


## dday9

Doggone that's a good meme!

----------


## dclamp

What is CyberSurfer (the OP) was still getting new reply notifications every time we replied to this thread.

----------


## dclamp

Only 833 more posts until we get to 60,000. and 40,833 until we get to 100,000

----------


## dday9

You can unsubscribe to a thread.

----------


## dday9

Besides I don't think that my email on vbforums is the one I actually use.

----------


## dclamp

> You can unsubscribe to a thread.


Yeah I know that, but what if he didn't just for shits and grins. I'm guessing that he doesn't use the email anymore at all.





> Besides I don't think that my email on vbforums is the one I actually use.


I dont even know what email I use for this either. My password is saved and I am always logged in. I haven't logged out once in the last 9 years*

*Not true.

----------


## dday9

Wow, I didn't realize that your join date was 2006. Almost a year after Rita and Katrina.

----------


## dday9

I really wish that I would've started programming earlier.

----------


## dday9

I enjoy programming so much, I probably would've went down a different career path.

----------


## dclamp

When I was young my guardian (long story) was a technology guru. He taught me Visual Basic when I was like 9 years old. I mostly just made simple designs and made if/then statements and he would code the actual stuff for me. It was pretty cool. [side-story] he passed away when I was 13 and last month I was invited to a 10 year remembrance lunch where he worked. I heard stories about how smart he really was. Crazy how much of an impact one person can have on so many people.

----------


## dday9

People can make a huge difference in somebody's life. I'm glad that you had a positive experience with somebody like that because all to often we hear about the negative experiences. So it's nice to hear a change of tone  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I like programming, too, but I'm not really regretting my career path. Had I not started in Biology, I may not have ended up programming in an area that is quite as interesting as what I am working in. Most programming jobs don't let you go walking up streams picking up rotting fish as part of your job.

----------


## dday9

I see that Niya is peeking around in the post race... MOAR!

----------


## dclamp

I do not have a clearly defined career path yet. My major concentration in university is Information Systems Security with emphasis in Digital Forensics. I am very interested in the field of digital forensics and have learned so much about secret hiding places on your PC that I didn't know about. I am currently working as a police dispatcher and am Bored of this job, but I enjoy the law enforcement field in general. I also work as a communications technician programming radios for the sheriffs department. I want a technical job in law enforcement but which job exactly, no clue. 

I am pretty much just going with the flow. I am hoping that the sheriffs department offers me a full time job that they have been hinting at for a while. That job will lead me more in the technical direction that I want.

----------


## dclamp

I don't hate my dispatching job. I am actually doing a lot of extra responsibilities which is nice. I'm leading a major upgrade project for our entire communications center to include all new furniture, upgrade to our phone system, and radio system. Pretty exciting, great to add to a resume i guess

----------


## Niya

> I enjoy programming so much, I probably would've went down a different career path.


I should have gone down a different career path. This stuff is hard. Must be easier ways to make money.

----------


## Niya

> I see that Niya is peeking around in the post race... MOAR!


lol that didn't take long

----------


## dday9

> I should have gone down a different career path. This stuff is hard. Must be easier ways to make money.


What do you do for a living?

----------


## homer13j

Programming/development is my second career. I started out in commercial photography but realized in late-1993 my darkroom skills would eventually become obsolete, and that's exactly what happened. Giving up my career at the age of 27 turned out to be one of the smartest moves I ever made.

----------


## dday9

I don't think I know of anyone who still uses a darkroom anymore except for their own personal hobby.

----------


## homer13j

> I don't think I know of anyone who still uses a darkroom anymore except for their own personal hobby.


Yeah, that last roll of Kodachrome film was processed about a year and a half ago.

They were supposed to shut it all down at the end of 2010 but so many people still had Kodachrome sitting around they kept it running for almost three more years.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> My major concentration in university is Information Systems Security with emphasis in Digital Forensics. I am very interested in the field of digital forensics and have learned so much about secret hiding places on your PC that I didn't know about.


I don't know about that. Digital forensics can get pretty nasty. You have to be able to really tolerate the sight of silicon (no, NOT silicone, which is generally less objectionable).

----------


## Gruff

> have learned so much about secret hiding places on your PC that I didn't know about.


I hide things under the keys in my keyboard.   :Smilie: 

Looking at a digital crime scene.  "OMG there's bit splatter everywhere!"

----------


## dday9

> I do not have a clearly defined career path yet. My major concentration in university is Information Systems Security with emphasis in Digital Forensics. I am very interested in the field of digital forensics and have learned so much about secret hiding places on your PC that I didn't know about.


Are you McGee and Abby from NCIS?!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I hide sandwiches under the keys in my keyboard. You might think that would be hard, but it isn't if you divide the sandwich up enough...and let it age long enough. There's nothing like the feel of typing on real grass....at least I think that's what the green stuff is.

----------


## dclamp

Hmm interesting enough you might be able to get away with hiding things under the keyboard. I have yet to read in my text books about looking under the keyboard. I just know how to search unallocated space and slack space on hard drives.

----------


## homer13j

If I've ever "hidden" anything in my keyboard it's all the beer I've spilled on them over the years. It inevitably leads to buying a new one...

----------


## kareninstructor

I hide my true identity under my keys which seems to be very safe place that nobody would think to look.

----------


## dday9

It's odd how I'm unable to find _kevin instructor_ in _oregon_ or _shaggy hiker_ in _idaho_ under whitepages. Y'all don't use y'alls real name in whitepages?! I'm sure if you looked up _dday 9_ in _south louisiana_ you'd find me.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I enjoy programming so much, I probably would've went down a different career path.


Its never too late, my brother changed careers completely at 28, went and did a degree as a mature student and moved from being a Chef, to move into Youth and Community work, and now he runs his own charity.

You never know what path you might take.

----------


## dday9

There's more money in insurance  :Smilie: 

Though one day, I would like to teach kids how to program.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> It's odd how I'm unable to find _kevin instructor_ in _oregon_ or _shaggy hiker_ in _idaho_ under whitepages. Y'all don't use y'alls real name in whitepages?! I'm sure if you looked up _dday 9_ in _south louisiana_ you'd find me.


What are white pages?

----------


## dday9

www.whitepages.com

The people version of yellow pages.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> There's more money in insurance


Not where i live there isn't   :Smilie:  but hey i don't get to live in Louisiana. 

New Orleans is at the top of my places to Visit in the US.

----------


## dday9

If you ever do, let me know and I'll make a visit over to NO too. I have to warn you though, the city stinks as in it's smelly.

----------


## homer13j

Darwin swings... and misses:

Cops: Texting woman walked into path of train

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, there was a hit, so it sounds like a pop foul.

----------


## CreativeDreamer

. (DOT)

Post 1481 and counting!

Thank GOD for the end of post button >

----------


## dclamp

What.

----------


## dday9

I'm lost too, but it is the post race!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's a metaphysical comment on the absurdness of post-nihilism. Very astute, too, I might add.

----------


## homer13j

Sometimes I'm proud to be a native of Akron. Other times, not so much...

Police: Man has pooped on, and in, 19 Akron cars since 2012

----------


## dday9

Akron has an amazing university, most notably Matt Moneymaker from Finding Bigfoot.

----------


## dday9

Oh and John Heisman

----------


## homer13j

My parents met at Akron U. I can thank (or blame) that place for my very existence.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's an interesting thing to be known for.

----------


## homer13j

Cleveland.com already has a user posting under the name "Akron Pooper." His tag line is "I want to know where you park your car at night."

----------


## dday9

> His tag line is "I want to know where you park your car at night."


I push it into the backdoor.

----------


## homer13j

Eew.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I push it out the back door.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This reminds me of a story a buddy of mine told me about an unknown individual known as the "aerial bomber" while he was in school. As far as people could figure, this guy would climb to the top of a stall, and try to "hit the target" from that height. Seems pretty difficult, to me. Just the effort to remain suspended up there while being able to relax enough muscles seems challenging enough, without needing to aim. Apparently, aiming wasn't high on that guys list, either.

----------


## dday9

Ew .

----------


## homer13j

I doubt this thread has ever gotten any lower, but I'm not about to go back through almost 1500 pages of post racing to find out.

----------


## dday9

I have 2961 pages of content in the post race. But you might view more post per page than I do.

----------


## homer13j

You can't make this stuff up:

Study Finds There Are Too Many Studies

----------


## dday9

Wow....

----------


## dday9

I wish I could say that's a first, but I wouldn't doubt if it wasn't.

----------


## homer13j

When I read the headline about a "two-faced cow" I thought it was an article about my ex...

Two-faced cow sold at auction set for slaughterhouse

----------


## dday9

Edited a bad cow joke that I shouldn't have put.

----------


## dday9

> Edited a bad cow joke that I shouldn't have put.


It wasn't cheesy.

----------


## dday9

> It wasn't cheesy.


It would've just mooved this thread in the wrong direction.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think it is udderly ridiculous that you deleted a cow joke. What a lot of bull!

----------


## Gruff

What.  Are cows suddenly sacred or something?  Is there a bovinity that bars de-posting?

----------


## Niya

> What do you do for a living?


IT related stuff. Sometimes I repair PCs/laptops, mostly through re-installs and I may replace the odd part here and there. I configure and diagnose network related issues with Windows Server setups and of course I write code.

Programming is definitely the most time consuming part of IT.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I only come heifer the puns.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> IT related stuff. Sometimes I repair PCs/laptops, mostly through re-installs and I may replace the odd part here and there. I configure and diagnose network related issues with Windows Server setups and of course I write code.
> 
> Programming is definitely the most time consuming part of IT.


Does that include percussive maintenance?

----------


## Gruff

One of my favorite older movies is "No time for sergeant" with Andie Griffith.
His method of fixing a radio was spitting in the back and whomping it on the top.

----------


## Peter Porter

Ok... uh... hi? um...

----------


## dday9

> Ok... uh... hi? um...


 :wave:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's a good post for the post race.

----------


## Peter Porter

How about... um... you know... hmmm...

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It still fits.

----------


## homer13j

So who (besides me) is staying up late (or getting up early in the UK and Yurrup) to watch the F1 race in Melbourne?

Looks like a race for third since the Mercedes are so dominant.

----------


## dday9

Not I.

----------


## dclamp



----------


## homer13j

Not even for the Post Race? I find your lack of faith disturbing...

----------


## homer13j

It's a safe bet that Lewis Hamilton paid more for his diamond earrings than I paid for my house.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't think I'm up early.

----------


## homer13j

Oh, goody... The president is coming to town on Wednesday to give a speech at the convention center at 3pm. And of course when it ends every single street and highway between downtown and the airport will be closed & blocked off just as the vast majority of us common, unimportant masses are getting off work. 

And there's no way I'm driving downtown during tomorrow's drunkfest. I guess I'm taking the train to/from work the next two days...

Thanks, Obama.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It could be worse. He did the same thing in Boise a few months back (or more, I forget). Boise is a TINY city compared to Cleveland. The paralysis was near total. Had he given the talk just a bit further north it would have done us in completely for the day. Good day to telecommute.

I was caught by one of those presidential trips when I was coming home from college one year. I needed to get on the interstate, and a long series of on-ramps was closed. I ended up driving around Hartford for a while trying to get onto a road that was pretty nearly right beside me. I heard that it was Bush the Elder who was visiting, and he was only VP at the time.

----------


## homer13j

...and I forgot the NCAA Midwest Regional starts here on Saturday and lasts for a friggin' week.

When did Cleveland suddenly become such a desirable destination?  :Ehh: 

So I'm looking at another five days of commuting by train. It wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have to share the train with all those _people_.  :Sick: 

That's the main reason I chose to live in a city where nobody else wants to. I guess that's no longer the case.

----------


## homer13j

> I heard that it was Bush the Elder who was visiting, and he was only VP at the time.


Yeah, veeps get the same treatment since they are only "a heartbeat away" despite the fact that nobody really cares.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> So who (besides me) is staying up late (or getting up early in the UK and Yurrup) to watch the F1 race in Melbourne?
> 
> Looks like a race for third since the Mercedes are so dominant.


I watched it, but unless the other teams make up some ground  it look like its going to be a boring season.

F1 has always had better and worse teams but the good seasons are when they have at least 2 competing teams




> It's a safe bet that Lewis Hamilton paid more for his diamond earrings than I paid for my house.


Its a fairly safe bet that Lewis Hamilton has avoided more tax by living in Switzerland then i have ever earn't

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> That's the main reason I chose to live in a city where nobody else wants to. I guess that's no longer the case.


Move to Detroit.

----------


## dday9

> Move to Detroit.


It's a trap!

----------


## homer13j

> I watched it, but unless the other teams make up some ground  it look like its going to be a boring season.


Yeah, I'm not a fan of the current engine formula. It's like 10-15 years ago when Ferrari had it all figured out and everyone else was racing for the last spot on the podium.






> Its a fairly safe bet that Lewis Hamilton has avoided more tax by living in Switzerland then i have ever earn't


If I made that kind of money I'd be living in Switzerland as well. Or Monaco.

----------


## homer13j

> Move to Detroit.


No. I'm going to have enough trouble selling my house where it is.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They might just give you one in Detroit, so you could become an absentee landlord.

----------


## dday9

I saw where they had *many* properties for sale under 10k in Detroit. I doubt that they were in neighborhoods that you'd want to be in(because it is Detroit), but for 10k...

----------


## dday9

My first home was actually in the ghetto. I bought it for a whopping 40k and it was a 2bed 2 bath with a shed with the washer and dryer hookups. About a year after I moved in, my neighbor was arrested for homicide. Somebody stole some of his drugs and he went to the guys house and shot him 6 times at point blank range.

----------


## Gruff

I need an emoticon that has hair standing up straight in fright.   :EEK!:   Just doesn't do it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's a good think he didn't try shooting him from only blank range, because he might well have missed. 

I only said that because it occured to me that "point blank range" is a really strange phrase, when you think about it.

----------


## dday9

I was trying to find his newspaper clipping, but I can't seem to remember his name.

----------


## dday9

The only thing I remember is that the doctor pulled him out of his mama by his arm whenever he was born so his arm was all messed up. It kind of creeped me out, but he could use it.

----------


## Gruff

Does that mean if you were shot with a blank at that distance it would kill you?

----------


## dday9

I remember looking it up at one time and I think that it had something to do with shooting animal corpses and misinterpretation from one language to another.

----------


## dday9

That's also how bull's-eye was coined too.

----------


## Gruff

Are you sure you don't mean Bull-Puckey?
or in a Pigs-Eye?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I remember looking it up at one time and I think that it had something to do with shooting animal corpses and misinterpretation from one language to another.


That's the modern version of beating a dead horse, right? Shooting a dead horse is just as useful an exercise....unless you live in the south, where roadkill can get pretty bloated in short order. In those cases, I can understand shooting a dead animal, but I'd want to be doing that from as far away as I could safely manage. Perhaps that's what "point blank range" means? Maybe it's the furthest distance you can reliably hit a bloated carcass from.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

[img]data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQSEhUUEBQUFBQXFhcUFxUXFRUXFhcVFRQWFxQUFBQYHCggGBolHBQUITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0O  FA8PFCwcFBwsLCwsLCwsKyssLCwsLCw3LCw3LCssLCwsLCssLCssLiw3LCsyMiw3LCsrNyssKysrK//AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUGBwj/xAA9EAABAwIDBQYEBQEHBQAAAAABAAIRAyEEBTEGEkFRYQcTInGBkTKhsfAUQsHR4SMVUlNicpKiJEPS4vH/xAAWAQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQL/xAAYEQEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARFBMf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A9xQhCAQhCAQhCAQhCBEJUIEQlSIEQlQgRJCchA1InIQNQnJIQIhLCECIQhAIQhAIQhAIQhAIQhAJEqEEiEI  QCEIQCEIQCEIQCEIQCEIQCEKviMY1nxEBBOhUXZtSAnfb7hJhs4pP+F7THVBfQq7sa0cQs7EZ/Tb+YFBsoXNO2oYASTYJ2B2rpVNCg6NJCqUcxY7QhWmvBQLCISyhAkJITkIEhJCchA2EJyIQNRCdCIQNhCclQCEIQCEIQCEIQCEIQ  CQlVMbmLKQJc4ADmuIzzb5gBFA7x0Qeg74TKtcNEkrymhtRial5DfJNzHaCqWw93si47zN9p6VJphwJ5ArzfPtoXVCSXW4Bc7mGZ  kzK5jH4+o42mFFkdM3Nd6xqR6qp/az6bpD/AFBXGvqumClbiTBlRXZVNqq0jxmPNR4zO6oM72vVcW/GFO/GEjVUdWzaB0EOOuqtUdqAyN3RcLUqkmydTa/kUHpGF228QuWrrMr7QSbAhw87rwV9QyrmEzE09ER9I4LbZjjDgQujwObsqfCQV8zYTafmumyXaktcC10eqaY+hmPlOXGbObWU6rQ  C4b3KV11GsHCyrKVCEIBCEIBCEIBCEIBCEIBCEIBCEIBY+0Wcsw9Jz3ECB81Jn+b08NSc+o4NAC+fdpdqKuNqu8R7ufC3oiyLWe7  S1sW8+Ihk2ANkmW4MzJuqODwsRC3G1u7astLnehghZ+MxojxH0VfFY7wy6y5/FZoLwJKC3VrNb4nacAVgZnm4efCAFQzHM31LGw5LODlcTVo15KTvFWGqla7TzQ1q4PJX1OFl0GC2WphgdUeGyeKgo573dMMaBvRE  8vJZ9SrUqO8biOMdEVt1qWDpCPiIuCOazMTn1LRtMfwqz202NDj4zyJjy81WfXYRcACZ0/VA016TzMbpj5qpi8LFwbJzKbHdEVcM4CxmUFK6mo4ot0KhqJ+Ep7z2g87qstvAZo+n4i4gr0PYftRNN4p4l0s0DuXmsI9meLq4du  IZuBrhLWEne3eBNrLj6+SVabiHC41Civr3LMyp12B9Nwc06EGVdXzh2X7WVcFWFGtPdPPGbE8QvojC4gPaCDMqpYnQhCIEIQgEIQ  gEIQgEIQgFFia4Y0ucYAEp73QF4r2zbcFrThaDoJ+NwPD+6EHMdqG2Zxlc06RPdMMdHEanyXLYElZGHMlbuACjbpcrpgiSVbrCQS  dAqWCuIBU2YY5tJsOvbRQcnneNO9BJCy6ddhsSepTc3x3ePJAhX9lNkcRmFUUqAA4lzjDWjmYufJVNZj6AuQbJ2Nyl7Gh4uwxcXF  10223Z1Xy0smoysHNJloIgg3BaT11WblOaf0zSqARwCHrmwpGGSIUuJpxvCLb1j+iia2NFUb2UUmB4fUu1pl3Uck/OM4bUcS3wjgOXK0XWA95jVWsrosc+axhvmouh+9Wd8R83EAK4Nm60S4tDbQdQZ5KXaB9N4HcNcY4hrg0eZIv5raYKjsI1ti9oJA6  NBdfrZByeMyqpScARc3HVKXVKUCo0gHmLe67rCYVuNwm9/wBymJnUyNRCzhgMRXpuFQsDG/5TodL8EHI1nB14SYOn4x5q1j8lqUjYEt4EKnSeWm4QfSeUZh3mBa2m+4YAOYgLxvaxtSnVlxm+v7qbZ3ah1D4DaLjolxOMGJeQ4Q  CZBRW3mTGYrBtqMEVKQbJ0Nhqt3s07QxvNw2JMO0Y48eh6rMyXuqdB7d4Ev8MfL9V5xtCzuqsssQZBGoIRH2DRqbwkKRed9km14x  uGDXn+rThrxx6FeiBVkIQhAIQhAIQhAIQq2PxQpsLnGICDF2wzoUKTr+IggBfLW02LNSu8kzf5r2HavMDW33nS8eS8Oxh8bvMqKn  wtlsYR+ixqBhaGFrQjTsMnpnVZm1r90G2o166BbOzzS4En4QLrNzzAmvobb0eqg5zL8qZ+Fq16slxcKVJoP5jcvd0A+q1Mq2kdhp  3JYQ0jfYYdMLYynE0KNDuMQ2S2oTb8wNvksXP8mawlzHDccZAJvGqo2sRiRVwzK/e1H1DvCp3h3hH6LFyLLGYmjXsBUa4FjtOGiMuZXrUfw9ERT3pe4iIvwPHyWvTwVPCNcwOJNpki542HBQcd+Dc5oLwRr7qjXgLp8x  qgtvbWdPa2i5YtL3GLC6qVAGkmy3smwUEgtBdFpNgq2AwkwZgc416Dqtqg0ubvNhjQTLoubAQ3jEn1uhI3cDjhTO46mXmB4BAcbH  iPQ36c0j6znVHEUG02QRHeOLgZdfwjnAseSsZRhd1gZuu3o3iRewNpd7W8+alzPMabWgDxEEbxAgbxv8RudXadFFYeDxgoVCBvAV  LwDo+8wZ0/bqtOhlrqu691ao5sEgAiJaZA3RbgLHmuazfMGmd8bw3yRc6W3WtI8je+gU1LbIMptZ3bt5ocCQ4NB3hcQWkxxnUT1Ko6zH5FVa12  7UDrQN5oHC5EaxA9yuOx2VkT3gDXDkIFhz0W5hNtQWQXA8gQJZeTugiXnhcqu7NhU0gNjWRvPNpO7YDX5cUHKjDESWHThzHRS4PH  FpEz1V/H0N0y2Y1vAIHPyTKVNjxBs4W4fcINPDZm1nwt14rn9pam8+VdFFzSGnUfRUc8p3QrV7Ls9/CY6mSYY87jvXSV9W4WrvNBC+JqLyHAjUEEei+p+zXaMYnCsk+MABw6hVl3CEjXSlRAhCEAhCRzo1QJUfAkrzDbXaUvcabD4W69St  DbXa4NmlSN9HEcOg6ry3G4yZvdRZF/H4maLoXlWK+M+a9AfW/ouXA41sOKRafSKvYfUKlh22Vyla6K9C2dMUrmBCyH41rRUFyN6QeqwqubvFPdBhZ/450QUGvWxzXHxAGDb+Sqz8e0OJ3Af9RJ9VnU689BzUNZ17INkZxUedykS0GJAtMdeCTEYlzviOnHn6rJwVRxdA9VPiHOJj2QMqvL  jHD7uU6nhj72I++SmwWDLjN4Gp4yTMWVvG1dwEfmmI5A8De6CCo4PLabLBolx4dBELewTmN3bNDWDQwfFJubieHCVj4INYd0G5Fz  1P0UeKrNaNy5gwTJueMj70UGvmefOa0gVN4EDfizugJiFgh9bF1dxpkuMDesBA8Ik6WHus6o+XRBk6Rztz9V0eUZhSoM3Hs3+J0a  RbiQJOse/Aqo63Ktm8Jgmh9XedU8IOrTJgmADwnQ67uio1trKJdUD6VDcLe6DWtnmWOh3GfouYzDOi7TQW3dLi373+iyziBJgGXXsdCOvKwRW  9n+BoVC59GmKckFu6bC8QRyJK5recx0Ov8Ar6q3TxpkAmb69OUjy+5VfEumZuef36Ii9Qxk6z+mitYYhjgRofkeSwaL+fD791q4H  EXg6ckV1D8P3zA9ogt4aFYWaUZsVr4DFwPDPAHSB6KWvgRUmIktJaDYyL29JCg4KpRgrtNh89fhnBzCeo4ELscj7NG16G/VEFwkdFw2fZG/AVzTd8Ju0qo+g9mNqaeJaIPi4jiuoY+V8tZTnzsPUbUYdDcTqOS+i9ls3biaDKrDZwB/hEsbqEiVVCErz/tJ2zGGZ3VI/wBRw/2jn5rrdpMxGHoPqH8oJ9eC+Zc+xrq1Zz3EkuM/wpVkWfxrnkkkkm5UNdxhQYUwnufKjRcTXin6rlsYZK3sa7w7o1JV6t2d4w0e+DJETuj4o8lSuVou0V+o+AAqtHDOBh4II5iFILlA  VG2VR5V5+ipVtUC03Gb6JahUVNplWK0AQLmEFzZzDhxqPP5W2HMmwhSUKe9UsRckQOAGq0sFh+4whLj46o3uscAq2zuGO8d60sqd  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  hvbJsb3ROMoAwT/UaOv51Kseb1cSBooG4i6ph0pxdAUadJspgTicbRpi43g53kNV9O4bCNDA2LRC8b7Cdn3Fz8VUEA+Fk8hqQvb1YzXjXbFs7TpUxWp  tAJdDo4yvGWG6+ku1PC97hS3qD7L51xdHdcQixDVIVapdFaqmgyiiiLq9hqG84WsLlUWOhbuVgClUedXNLW+dr+wKAzvHwxoaAD9  Lajqocnxe5Sc+ZO80XPUuInjdjfdZGYOuZKfTBDWgc56T929EGrXduSZsbtk33TcW+7gpmV1ZqMLjZx3QP9QLZPS7bqJtMua4u+F  oseriBF/Nx9Cq1SqRpb+BZA5tVobpedI6D+Vm1XSZGn7Keu8mTzv7qq11iOf7qpUj32UrBERZ1iPXQ/Q+qhLIardAFx3hqIM+Wn0UQ+kQ1ridTEDiD0PJRVGb5G6R14RzJH/inVyBIFxqDoQVG+PaEVJSfDhAloIJB4wbyOExonMpFomLfwfv1UNNxuePXQW/lTuxBIgfCCT1JgD9PmiqlV28L6tt6cj5KOi6CpKWh6qIGCqy0aLZa7hEH0kA/ULTy06tOkR9+yyMPUgO8o/wCQP6LSy2wLio0+jey0/wDQUrRYjzgkSuxIXNdnmGNPAYdpEHuwT5m/6rpVWKN1OQhAIQhAKrmOCbWpuY8AtcCCDyKtIQeD532M1u8Jw1Ru4SYDpkDl1Wns72MNa4OxdTvAL7gED1PFeyoRdVcvwLKLAym0  NaBAAEABWkJCiOL29d4F4DntEB7oXt/aTid0NHVeJ5s7eqO81K1HL4gXTG1IV7MKMLNKFTl1uq3sTULaLb6GB6Wkey5ykVt4wSxt/DcosZD3SZ+54ffRa1WgAKUf4LSeri98/P6LJa659lrMqg023u0FsdCSQfdxHqhC18R4I5uBg6eFpv8A8vl1WVUlT1jP6ffooi3UngghebJtCnvH79klV06aKTBi8Ks9LSFyF  JhnlsgcbJkgOngrFaDBFrKKrB0TKaHJCE0nkqiV0mBoFYPw9Aq1FvFO1N1FOpNgb3sqxEkqxMoZT4oYSnaLToui2ZwbsViKdFuhc  J9NfksNjN51l6t2QZMO/wB86tHzKK9xy2gGU2tGgAA9BCtKOkLJ5VYOCEiECoQhAIQhAIQhAJlV0BPVTH1g1pJ5IPGe1LNpxLafIX9VwmPYLuK1tuseKmKc7  qudzHGS2Ao2p1DvAhZNenCttrKPEEEIVRBWjhsX4d0rPKUFVmJsUwg2+5TKVYi6cypzTdyVFS9+COR+X8KMGeI+f7KOoFJSCqELI  N08N3SCEtQSgvUUVHSmh1lHN09pQNhPa1KnhA11gmOMJzlFMlBYpNlDnoc+BCkwmFc7xBrnCYsCRNrSPMe6KtYNkEEr0zsxzgMr7  pPxLzI0qv8Ah1P9jv2UuXV69Oo17WVBFx4Hfsg+u8NVBAU8rzXYHap9cBlVpa6ONp4cfJeh0sQ3+833CrCyhMNZo1cB6jnH1UNfH  U2Dec9oAsbjiiyW3IsoQhECEIQCEIQISuY2wx3d0XdRC6Sq6y8z7R8wtujzRY8c2jrzUJWDiMTKs5vXlxWS5yi0/fRvqGUSqmnOCSUkoQKArQ0VRxUlF6EoqhJTfCc8qIoJ3vlIVACnByGnlNLk7eTUDgClkpJSFyAe5OoDioZUswEDXOkq9Rxr6bYY7  d1OgnxBoNyNPC23RUGapajkNW/7WqyfGTMEyAbiINxr4QlpZnWLgTUdIBbNtDEzz0F+iz1NhjdB7N2TYnefDvE7XlF5Jtxm89V7VhsK2BA+Z5z9V859mecCjiAHWDr  L6MwNcOaCFIVOMM0AADQRqUytgqb27r2Nc2x3SAR4S0tt03W+ysAoVJbLs9CEIRCpEIQIhCEFbFmy8c28PiehClWPJMwGqyiEISF  JCIQhVBCAEqECEJQEIQPcFHCVCLSQiEIRCwhKhAAJCEIQIAnOCEIEaErwhCBsKbDC6EIsauXGKjYtcL6b2PcTQZJJ8IQhRa6ZqVC  FWQhCEH//2Q==[/img]

----------


## Niya

> [img]data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD....


lol, the forums cannot interpret base64 encoded images. I can though:-

----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter

*Shake 'n Bake, Tobacco, & Jimmy Hoffa*  ~ Jeremy Lavine




> It's been a long time since I've done any creative writing. So since I have a brain I thought to myself "Maybe I should start a blog", and after tossing it around in my head like Shake n Bake, I decided to start one. So this is my first blog post.
> 
> I bet you thought I was gona write about groceries, am I right? Well, I'm not!...





> ...Did you know Shake 'n Bake is a brand asset from Altria Group, formerly Philip Morris Companies? That's right! The same people who roll cigarette tobacco with their hands, also pack the bread crumbs into those Shake 'n Bake bags. So if you ever develop lung cancer, and you don't smoke, you know why!...





> ...Cigarettes kill millions of people a year, so you can imagine how many die from a bag of Shake 'n Bake!...


You can read it in it's entirety here:
http://jeremylavine.blogspot.de/2007...mmy-hoffa.html

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I didn't even know Shake 'n Bake was still around. It's too much work, and that's unAmerican. Our food should come pre-breaded or what's the point?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Peter Porter picked a post purporting to play pure havoc with the forum sizing.

----------


## homer13j

Looks like something written by a division 1 athlete in order to give the illusion of academic achievement and maintain his eligibility.

UNC tutor reveals pitiful, 10-sentence paper that earned football player an A-

----------


## Gruff

Peter Porter?

Do you work for the Daily Trumpet?
Do you have a family member named Aunt June?
Do you have the equivalent strength of some Insect?
Do you have an enemy named 'Doc Squid' or the 'Green Kobold'?

*Just messing with you.   :Smilie:  *

----------


## Peter Porter

> Do you work for the Daily Trumpet?


Not the Trumpet. The Trombone!




> Do you have a family member named Aunt June?


Close... Have an Aunt Jan.




> Do you have the equivalent strength of some Insect?


Yes, a raspy cricket.




> Do you have an enemy named 'Doc Squid' or the 'Green Kobold'?


Nah... All doctors, and the Green Giant!

----------


## homer13j

Nothing cool like this ever happens where I live...

Chain saw-wielding brawlers clash in Big Sandy

----------


## homer13j

> Peter Porter picked a post purporting to play pure havoc with the forum sizing.


Well played... even though it was Bonker's post that did it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh yeah, you're right. I think I'm in a time warp. I forgot that whole post.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We REALLY need to get off this page.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've done my part. Now we need DDay to step up and spam this thread until we reach a new page and leave that wide post behind.

----------


## Gruff

I was wondering when someone would notice.

----------


## Gruff

In my day I'd just edit the offending post and manually add new lines to narrow up the text...
... Oh I see.  Yeah Bonker.  Never mind.

----------


## dday9

Shaggy.

----------


## dday9

I   .

----------


## dday9

Can.

----------


## dday9

Spam.

----------


## dday9

This.

----------


## dday9

Easily.

----------


## dday9

Hurray.

----------


## dday9

No .

----------


## dday9

30 .

----------


## dday9

Second.

----------


## dday9

Delay.

----------


## dday9

It .

----------


## dday9

Brings.

----------


## dday9

Back.

----------


## dday9

Memories.

----------


## dday9

Of .

----------


## dday9

Niya's.

----------


## dday9

Moar!

----------


## dday9

When.

----------


## dday9

Whenever*.

----------


## dday9

He'd

----------


## dday9

Put.

----------


## dday9

Very.

----------


## dday9

Many.

----------


## dday9

Pictures.

----------


## dday9

:Spam:

----------


## homer13j

If only they had some sort of fire suppression equipment laying around...

Fire Extinguisher Plant Becomes Scene Of Extra-Alarm Blaze

----------


## dday9

Homer, you find the most ironic things!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's what I was looking for. Not only are we off that page, we're nearly off the next one.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was hoping that was Ohio. If so, the state should have changed it's motto to: "Yeah, we can make that burn!"

----------


## homer13j

Oh, when will they ever ban this barbaric sport?

Two players die at world chess event in Norway

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Where's the outcry!

----------


## dday9

I bought a newer car today.

----------


## dday9

It's a 2008 Lincoln MKZ

----------


## dday9

I paid $6200 after trading my 2000 Impala.

----------


## dclamp

I am leasing my truck. Not sure what I am going to do at the end...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You might release the truck.

----------


## dday9

I don't like the idea of leasing a vehicle.

----------


## dday9

You will always have to carry full coverage insurance as well as gap insurance.

----------


## dday9

And you never build any equity in the vehicle.

----------


## dday9

I don't consider a vehicle an asset because it does depreciate but it's still something better to own.

----------


## dday9

For my car I saved a little here and there last year. Once I got my tax return, I started looking around.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Before you got your tax return you weren't looking around??? What were you doing, then, staring straight ahead? Examining your navel? Sleeping?

Quit spamming the post race and get back to your moderating duties. I've now reported two threads this morning and nothing has been done. You've got your tax return, so it's time to start looking around, right?

----------


## dclamp

> You will always have to carry full coverage insurance as well as gap insurance.





> And you never build any equity in the vehicle.


I have full coverage regardless. I do not have gap insurance. And it is possible to build equity in the vehicle. At the end of my lease it is possible that my truck will be worth more than they estimated. Therefore, if I purchase the truck at the end of the lease I will pay less and have a higher value. I can then trade it in for a new car, or just pay for it. 

I haven't decided if I want to trade for a new truck, buy it and keep it, or buy it and trade it in for a different vehicle.

----------


## homer13j

You can't post news of a new car without posting pics of the car. It's the law.

----------


## dday9

> Quit spamming the post race and get back to your moderating duties. I've now reported two threads this morning and nothing has been done.


Wait, are moderators suppose to actually do something with those reports? I just put  :Spam:  in each one!

----------


## dday9

> You can't post news of a new car without posting pics of the car. It's the law.


In time. The place I bought it from "detailed" it, and I say that loosely. So I'm going to wait until I wash and detail the car before uploading any pictures.

----------


## dday9

It's just been so rainy here.

----------


## dday9

It's like it's spring or something!

----------


## szlamany

12 degrees this morning - it's unreal.  I do not want to buy anymore home heating oil - please spring, where are you???

----------


## dday9

12?! Wow.

----------


## dday9

It's 60 right now and I thought it was cold.

----------


## homer13j

It's been a rather dry spring here so far which is good since last week's too-brief warm spell melted all the snow very quickly. Any rain would have added to the flooding.

Last year there was a giant ice jam on the Rocky River and as it melted took out a bunch of boats and docks at the marina. It was a very intriguing scene of slow-motion destruction. 



And in the end it was just rich people's stuff that was destroyed.  :LOL:

----------


## dday9

That picture looks so odd.

----------


## homer13j

> That picture looks so odd.


You never saw ice before?

----------


## dday9

Not like that. It looks like rocks.

----------


## dday9

Or really it looks like boulders.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> You never saw ice before?


Speaking as a Brit we see plenty... it just always in liquid form.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm torn between posting a picture of an ice cube tray, or a picture of Vanilla Ice. Instead, I did neither.

We've been having spring since early February. While the Midwest and Northeast are having a ferocious winter, we are having the warmest winter on record. For a state that relies on the mountain snowpack to provide water through the summer, this has not been good. We are actually doing pretty well for precipitation, but it has fallen as rain. Skiing ended in early February, and we've been up to the 70s a couple times (not today, as it won't top 60).

----------


## dclamp

Going to Vegas next week, its supposed to be in the 90's. Great.

----------


## dday9

Viva Las Vegas!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Aren't you afraid that you'll stay there? It's always a gamble with that place.

----------


## dday9

Sometimes you just have to roll the dice and take a chance.

----------


## dday9

Wait, didn't you just go to Las Vegas last year?

----------


## dday9

I vaguely remember you bringing a bunch of alcohol without any whiskey.

----------


## Gruff

People who drink, shouldn't drink and horse.

Attachment 125025

----------


## dday9

Did you know that in Louisiana... Biting someone with your natural teeth is "simple assault," while biting someone with your false teeth is "aggravated assault."

----------


## Gruff

If there is a simple assault does that mean there is a complex assault?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That makes complete sense. Being bitten by a full set of teeth is naturally going to be more dangerous than being bitten by just one or two.

----------


## dday9

> That makes complete sense. Being bitten by a full set of teeth is naturally going to be more dangerous than being bitten by just one or two.


I wish that I could come back with a good rebuttal, but my own personal mouth hygiene is not the greatest  :Frown:

----------


## homer13j

How do you know the toothbrush was invented in Louisiana?

If it had been invented anywhere else it would have been called the "teethbrush."  :Big Grin:

----------


## homer13j

The joke above can also apply to Mississippi, West Virginia, and the majority of Florida.

----------


## dday9

I saw a news article the other day where a man in Mississippi was lynched. I didn't think stuff like that still happened, at least not in this day and age.

----------


## Gruff

Unfortunately under the right conditions most people are a hair width away from being able to do something like that.  (Even today.)  Clump them together and apply enough stress, anger... you get what you get.

Mob mentality appears to be part of the human condition.
Riots are another example.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I know what you mean. I'm a couple inches away from being hung, myself.

----------


## homer13j



----------


## Gruff

Doh!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

An excellent picture.

----------


## dday9

Post Race.

----------


## Gruff

Attachment 125097

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Freaky.

----------


## Gruff

What.  You didn't get the memo?  It's national doodleberry day.   :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nope, no memo.

----------


## dday9

For some reason I read memo like Nemo is pronounced.

----------


## homer13j

New definition for "getting the Memo"  :EEK!:

----------


## Pc Monk

i wanna kill people  like rampage..the last scene that he talks about the new revolution ..damn his right

----------


## Pc Monk

the thing is the only place i can speak like this is here in post race..i just say what i want to say...things that no one wants to listen, but they wamt YOU to listen to them ..how f****** pathetic

----------


## dday9

> the thing is the only place i can speak like this is here in post race


That's because in the matter of a few minutes the post will be pages behind the most up to date post, forever lost in the abyss known as the post race.

----------


## dday9

post race!

----------


## dday9

I just found that if you post in all caps, but size number 1, the casing gets lowered:
THIS IS ALL CAPS = THIS IS ALL CAPS

----------


## dday9

Well apparently not because it didn't do it for that one.

----------


## dday9

But it did do it for the first one.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd quote PC Monk, but I'd need both posts to make a wry comment...and I just don't feel like it.

I just found out that I wasted more than the last two days going down a blind alley. Bummer.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

On the plus side, I had a pair of ducks in my garden this morning. Perhaps they'll nest here. I had a duck nesting in my yard two years ago, and got some entertaining video.

----------


## Gruff

My Dad kept a variety of duck that ate the slugs in his garden.  
They were the fattest ducks I've ever seen.

Still I couldn't choke down the duck meat when He served one for dinner.
*Shudder*

----------


## Pc Monk

> That's because in the matter of a few minutes the post will be pages behind the most up to date post, forever lost in the abyss known as the post race.


thats another good point so you wont think im insane!!
but the truth is i am going insane...

----------


## homer13j

> I just found out that I wasted more than the last two days going down a blind alley. Bummer.


That must have been a very long alley.

----------


## dday9

> Still I couldn't choke down the duck meat when He served one for dinner.


My in-laws have a FAT rabbit that they domesticated. I think one day they may not come home to a rabbit, and that same night I'll be chowing down on some good lean rabbit meat.

----------


## dday9

> thats another good point so you wont think im insane!!
> but the truth is i am going insane...


Going... Gone... It's all relative.

----------


## Pc Monk

for like a year i was wondering how u got that bug running in your signature dday but after a while i right clicked on it and...is that relative too?

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> My Dad kept a variety of duck that ate the slugs in his garden.  
> They were the fattest ducks I've ever seen.
> 
> Still I couldn't choke down the duck meat when He served one for dinner.
> *Shudder*


Cooking duck is difficult even if they aren't slug-fed. People call them "flying liver" for a reason, though the quality duck cookers I know vehemently disagree with that caricature.

----------


## homer13j

That's it... I'm quitting my job. 

I have finally found my calling in life:

This Web Developer Gets Paid To Get Drunk And Test Clients Websites




> Richard Littauer is the founder of The User Is Drunk, a website testing service. For $250 per site, he will get intoxicated and run tests on his clients websites. The reasoning is that if a website can be used by a drunk person, it is truly user-friendly.


 :Thumb:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A: How the HELL do you find this stuff?

B: A friend of mine worked for a local advertising company that had the Jack Daniels account. They had cases of the stuff sitting around the office, and standard practice was to light up a spliff before noon, then sample the wares all afternoon. I don't know how productive they were by the end of the day.

----------


## Pc Monk



----------


## dday9

Quotes like that upset me a bit.

----------


## dday9

If you do not like your job, then take action to change it.

----------


## dday9

Whether it is by educating yourself.

----------


## dday9

Or by pushing for a promotion.

----------


## dday9

Or by submitting applications to new jobs.

----------


## dday9

Or by becoming self employed.

----------


## dday9

Quotes like that, to me, speak to the mindset of those that feel as though they are entitled to something.

----------


## dday9

post race

----------


## Gruff

Your posts look like drive-by Burma shave signs

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's because he doesn't have to wait between posts.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What could easily have been stated in one post

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

was stretched out over several. A difficult feat for mere mortals.

----------


## dday9

hehehehe!

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, phi to you!

----------


## homer13j

Some people really, REALLY like salsa. And then there's this woman...

Woman accused of stabbing boyfriend because he ate all their salsa

----------


## dday9

If somebody stole my casa ole salsa I'd probably stab them too.

----------


## dday9

I'd also like to reiterate a point that Shaggy made... Where do you get all this from?!

----------


## homer13j

> I'd also like to reiterate a point that Shaggy made... Where do you get all this from?!


I have a nose for the unusual, and I'm a recovering member of the news media.

Plus it's been a bit slow here at work lately.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, speaking of having a nose for the unusual, what's the worst thing you have ever dropped down a pit toilet? How about your dog?

I went camping with some friends last weekend. We got out there well after dark, and were headed to bed when one guy went up to the outhouse with their 60lb golden retriever. A bit later, the guy came back to say that the dog was under the outhouse. That was a bit of a *** moment all around. 

He told us that he was sitting on the throne and heard an odd sound, like something large falling into the pit. So, he used his headlamp to look into the hole and found his dog looking back at him. The hole was about seven feet deep, which was fortunate in some ways. Lots of bad surprises could arise when you sit your bare butt on an outhouse seat in the darkness, but a tongue would be about the most...invigorating. I'd probably exit through the roof.

As it turned out, there was a hole on one side of the (fairly new) outhouse, and the dog had fallen into it in the dark. So, as we all stood around and tried not to think of a solution, it became clear that the only alternative was for somebody to climb into the hole and rescue the dog. Shooting it wasn't an option. Fortunately, the outhouse was quite new and there was clean space to stand, so the owner of the dog climbed into the hole after I declined his generous offer to take his place. However, as the hole was quite deep, and the dog fairly large, all he could do was lift it high enough for me to get ahold and complete the process of extracting the dog...who promptly tried to jump back down again, and had to be fairly forcibly restrained by another member of the party. I then helped my buddy out of the hole and we all retreated to a local, ice-cold, mountain stream to wash as best we could. 

It was a very entertaining adventure, though not one that I'd care to repeat, so I took the time to cover the 'back-door' entrance with a few sizeable logs.

----------


## homer13j

At least nobody died after being overcome by fumes:

Two die trying to get cell phone out of open pit toilet

Be thankful the golden retriever only weighed 60 lbs. Mine weighs 105...   :EEK!:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I may have already heard that story.

Frankly, I'm also thankful that the pit wasn't "knee deep".

----------


## dday9

I've started a coding contest and I want all of y'all to join it!

----------


## Pc Monk

i read it! im not gonna sit and start coding a converter for 5000 numbers :EEK!:  :Confused:  ! was it 5000 ? or 50000 ? too lazy to figure out the formula too! but i would like to see someone coding it  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

I submitted mine yesterday in the codebank to give newer members a launching point, but mods can't compete unless a non-mod host the contest.

----------


## Pc Monk

now i understand the concept of it , i guess anyone who read that post will understand how to code it , easy as it looks :Big Grin:

----------


## homer13j

This needs to happen... eight years ago:

IndyCar: Cleveland to return?

----------


## Pc Monk

let me get my hookah and then ill think about what im going to send for the next 3 hours( dont ask if its tambacco or not)  :Big Grin:

----------


## homer13j

Tomacco?



"Daddy, this tastes like grandma."

----------


## Pc Monk



----------


## Pc Monk

and finaly well never mind

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This post didn't happen.

----------


## Pc Monk

how to disappear someone from my sight:
1- kill him
any other reason?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Reason? Reason for what? If you are looking for a different method for disappearing somebody from your sight, here are some options:

1) Close your eyes.
2) Turn around.
3) Take a saw and cut a circle around them such that they fall through the floor.
4) Add a massive spring under them and launch them into space.
5) All of the above.

----------


## Pc Monk

> Reason? Reason for what? If you are looking for a different method for disappearing somebody from your sight, here are some options:
> 
> 1) Close your eyes.
> 2) Turn around.
> 3) Take a look and then start cutting their faces to what you would like to see!
> 4) Add a massive spring under them and launch them into space.
> 5) All of the above.


yeah i agree with the third one!

----------


## szlamany

You are starting to scare me...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Just starting?

----------


## szlamany

I give boat loads of leeway in Post Race - his boat already sank!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Glug glug glug

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's FD guzzling ouzo.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Not yet.  Still on the beer.  Ouzo in 2.5 days.

----------


## Gruff

Swill Swill

It's Margarita City!

----------


## Gruff

Slurp Slurp Burp

Brain Freeze!!!

----------


## Gruff

Fiddle dee dee.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Two smoothies with nuts, fruit, and veggies. Feeling all healthy. Gotta pee.

----------


## Pc Monk

what happen when the world is yours and then you lose it ?

----------


## szlamany

the world is never anyone's - so it can never be lost.

----------


## Pc Monk

then you didnt watch scarface :EEK!:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's true.

----------


## dclamp

Post Racist

----------


## homer13j

> Two *smoothies with nuts*, fruit, and veggies. Feeling all healthy. Gotta pee.


Wouldn't adding nuts make it a not-so-smoothie?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Chunky style.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, lots of fruits (such as blackberries with their tiny seeds) also make for chunky style, as do the dried chilis, though those are pureed pretty thoroughly.

----------


## Pc Monk

Hello!
im a white man with grey hat and black pants

----------


## dday9

> if anyone has any php file coded for sql injection example i would be glad if you share it !


Be sure to keep all white/grey/black hat discussions out of the forums.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Especially out of the post race. This is where sharing leaves you anonymous.

----------


## Pc Monk

i have no idea what you are talking about!
white/grey/black/pink/blue

----------


## Pc Monk



----------


## homer13j

I had to Google Edward de Bono. He has some interesting ideas. From Wikipedia:




> In 2000, de Bono advised a UK Foreign Office committee that the ArabIsraeli conflict might be due, in part, to low levels of zinc found in people who eat unleavened bread (e.g. pita flatbread). De Bono argues that low zinc levels leads to heightened aggression. He suggested shipping out jars of Marmite to compensate.[7][8]
> 
> Edward de Bono argued that companies could raise money just as governments now do  by printing it. He put forward the idea of private currency as a claim on products or services produced by the issuer. So IBM might issue IBM Dollars  theoretically redeemable for IBM equipment, but also practically tradable for other vouchers or cash. To make such a scheme work, IBM would have to learn to manage the supply of money to ensure that  with too many vouchers chasing too few goods  inflation does not destroy the value of their creations. But companies should be able to manage that trick at least as easily as governments do, particularly as they dont have voters to cope with.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Those private currencies exist here and there. The major issue I have with them is that, if they ever became widely accepted, they would be super easy to counterfeit unless extraordinary design measures were taken, which would in turn render the script as useless as JavaScript on an abacus.

----------


## dday9

I may have a paid programming job, however...

----------


## dday9

It appears to be a large and time consuming project.

----------


## dday9

Also, I don't know if the guy will be able to afford the bid that I'd give him.

----------


## szlamany

??????

Not fair - you post too fast....

----------


## szlamany

How did you turn come up with the coding task list and how did you convert that into man hours?

----------


## szlamany

I'm getting killed by conversion of data problems with one of my current jobs...

----------


## dday9

I figured that it would take me roughly two work weeks(80 hours) to complete the project and I'd bill at $20 an hour(I wanted to be cheap).

----------


## dday9

Also, moderators don't have a 30 second wait period.

----------


## dday9

So I can do quick post.

----------


## dday9

Like This.

----------


## FunkyDexter

You're seriously under pricing yourself there DD.  You can pretty much double (or more) a typical "employed" salary to get a direct "provide a service" rate.  Mind you, if it helps you get a few early contracts and build up a portfolio then go for it but always keep in the back of your mind that you're worth a lot more.

Wow, I'm on holiday in Greece and I found time to post on VBF. Now that's some seriously mucked up priorities.

----------


## dday9



----------


## szlamany

Sometimes when I want to give a deal to a first time client I do a "courtesy discount" of so much money.

That way a precedent is not set for you hourly rate.

Why not charge $25 and give a $5/hr first time client courtesy discount?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> how did you convert that into man hours


Personally I never do.  At least, not formally.  I give my clients an estimate based on gut feel but I always make it clear that it _is_ an estimate and may go up or down.  I almost always seem to deliver in less time anyway so my clients are pretty pleased.  Apart from anything, if you give a hard quote the client usually subtly changes the spec anyway.

----------


## dday9

I actually gave him an option of $20 an hour or a flat $1,500 and told him that it will take me around 80 hours to finish, although considering how time consuming the project is I'm afraid that it could go over 80 hours.

Whenever I gave him that price he told me that it was out of his price range and that he's wanting to get this application rewritten and distribute it not for profit. So him and somebody else are basically ponying up money for me to remake their favorite video game that was discontinued.

I'm actually at the point where I don't want to start this project and then they back out at the last minute because of the price because like I said, this is going to take up a lot of my time.

----------


## Pc Monk

today i dont feel doing anything! im not in mood to play video games! not in mood to code! not in mood to do penetration testing! not in mood to answer my phone calls & messages! idk why im writting this anyway ! do you ?

----------


## dday9

Because you're in the mood to contribute to the post race.

----------


## Pc Monk

guess so!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The race is running too fast. I was going to quote post #59447, and modify the job to being a male stripper. Interestingly, pretty nearly all of the subsequent posts fit just as well with that job title, but they become more entertaining.

----------


## dday9

That gave me a good lol

----------


## dday9

Of course I don't really laugh out loud, more like I give a brief shot of air out my nostrils.

----------


## Gruff

I alternate giving a brief shot of air out each nostril.

=)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I go for more than just those two orifices.

----------


## dclamp

I change upwards of $250/hour for my services. We won't discuss those services however.

----------


## homer13j

Sunday night I made 50 bucks playing harmonica for two hours. Not quite dclamp money, but you take what you can get.

----------


## dday9

I drink and play pool.

----------


## dday9

Thabk God for iPhone autocorrect.

----------


## dday9

I sound like not drink

----------


## dday9

Belly.

----------


## dday9

Pffffggggfff

----------


## dday9

Radberrybb

----------


## dday9

This race has not ran since yesterday!

----------


## dday9

Once upon a time, there was a momma with twin sons named Boudreaux and Thibodeaux. Boudreaux was extremely optimistic where as Thibodeaux was extremely pessimistic. As the twins grew older, momma became concerned because Thibodeaux was having issues getting friends because of his pessimism so she decided to bring the twins to a psychiatrist.

Whenever momma got pulled up to the psychiatrist's office, Boudreaux jumped out of the car and the psychiatrist asked him "hey little boy, would you like a sucker?" and Boudreaux replied excitedly "Oh boy sure!" Well Thibodeaux did not want to get out of the car and momma had to practically pull him out and when he approached the psychiatrist, the psychiatrist asked Thibodeaux the same question "hey little boy, would you like a sucker?" Thibodeaux shouted back "I'm not a little boy and I hate suckers!" and scooted away.

The psychiatrist then explained to momma that his method is to take optimistic children and place them into an area of negativity to gauge how optimistic they really are or if they're faking it and take pessimistic children and place them into an area of positivity to try to encourage them. So the psychiatrist walked Boudreaux and placed him in a room full of manure and locked him in. The psychiatrist then walked Thibodeaux into a room full of toys and candy and locked him into the room.

Momma patiently waited for 30 minutes until the time was up and practically ran to see if it worked on Thibodeaux. Whenever she opened the door she saw candy scattered every where and toys ripped apart. She turned to the psychiatrist and said "Oh no, what is to be of my poor Boudreaux?!" and sprinted to the room where Boudreaux was. Whenever she opened door, Boudreaux was clearing the manure into separate piles and had crap all in his hair, teeth, and body. When the mom asked why is he doing this(assuming he had gone crazy) and Boudreaux replied "Momma, with all this crap there is bound to be a pony somewhere!"

----------


## homer13j

> This race has not ran since yesterday!


Oh NOEZ!!

----------


## homer13j

> Once upon a time, there was a momma with twin sons named *Boudreaux* and *Thibodeaux*.

----------


## dday9

Boudreaux and Thibodeaux jokes are in Louisiana's culture.

----------


## dday9

Boudreaux sounds like:
b - Like bat
oo - Like food
d - Like dog
row - Like row

----------


## dclamp

Herman, Therman, and Sherman were both twins. Except Herman, of course. They put him to bed early because he sleeps slow.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's how I feel, too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Going for a walk. Back in a month.

----------


## dday9

Bye bye! Hope you have fun!

----------


## homer13j

> Going for a walk. Back in a month.


Break a leg! Oh, wait... that's for stage performances. Never mind.

----------


## Gruff

Now that I am officially an old codger I like to interrupt anyone that has me cornered at a party.
"Wait a minute!  I just realized something.  My feets work and I don't care!"
*Shuffle shuffle*

Been putting miles on my pedometer that way.

----------


## Pc Monk

:LOL:

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Happy Halloween.

----------


## dday9

ahh, thanksgiving is around the corner!

----------


## homer13j

> ahh, thanksgiving is around the corner!


After a long, brutal winter the flowers in my yard are finally starting to bloom. I don't even want to think about autumn until it's actually here.

----------


## Gruff

I'm waiting for spring to end.  The pollen is killing me this year.
Has been for a couple of months.  
I'm medicating at work and that means i am not doing my best.

----------


## homer13j

> I'm medicating at work and that means i am not doing my best.


Some of my best code has been written with a mild buzz going. Back when I used to indulge in that kind of stuff...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gruff

I cannot even drink one beer without feeling down.
I need to be clear and awake to code.
Just part of being close to 65 and in poor health.

----------


## Pc Monk

i was having a conversation with a friend ! we talked about like 30 min ! we were talking about hacking and pen testing.
at the end of the conversation he said : well..i guess i couldnt be a good hacker! maybe i didnt had the potential. now i'll try to become a hacker in real world! 
Me : what do you mean by become a hacker in real world!
friend : let me make an example : instead of trying an sql injection you inject something into their life
Me :  :EEK!:  :Confused: 
i was looking at him for like 4 sec and then he just stood and walk!

----------


## Gruff

being a monk must get lonely at times.

----------


## homer13j

Especially a PC one.

----------


## Pc Monk

alright as usually we have geniuses reading POST RACE

----------


## Pc Monk

so i have a question : i was running a patch and i liked the music so how can i rip that music off the program ?

----------


## homer13j

> so i have a question : i was running a patch and i liked the music so how can i rip that music off the program ?


A tape recorder and a microphone.

----------


## Pc Monk

i endedup using stereo mix and sound recorder ! thats why they call me genius

----------


## homer13j

Another headline filed under: Only in America...

Georgia man wounds mother-in-law after bullet ricochets off armadillo

----------


## Gruff

Sunday April 19th 2015.
2:16 am.

Can't sleep.

----------


## Gruff

Rummaged around in the fridge.
Heart burn city.

----------


## Gruff

Washed hands and face repeatedly.
Eyeballing the ceiling.

----------


## Gruff

And.....
Post Race is on top again.

----------


## szlamany

Post race getting a little low on the board again - how about a quote from last year!

Blast from the past!!

April 23, 2014!




> My ex had her first kid at 15 and was a grandmother by 32. Yeah, not uncommon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dee-u
> 
> ...

----------


## dday9

lawl.

----------


## dday9

I had my first kid when I was 22. Hopefully I won't be a grandfather at 32!

----------


## dday9

I did get the programming job by the way!

----------


## dday9

Only, I underbid to get the job...

----------


## dday9

But I do want to build up my portfolio!

----------


## homer13j

April 23rd and it's still snowing here.  :Mad:

----------


## homer13j

> I did get the programming job by the way!


So what are you programming?

----------


## dday9

I'm rewriting a program that was originally written in VB6 and it is an online version of the trading card game Overpower.

----------


## dday9

> April 23rd and it's still snowing here.


That really sucks, it's been in the lower 80s here.

----------


## dday9

> April 23rd and it's still snowing here.


That really sucks, it's been in the lower 80s here.

----------


## szlamany

It's bad enough you have no "posting time filter" - now you just go and repeat yourself.

And that darn bug!

----------


## dday9

VBForums has been timing out on me a lot lately and I've been double posting.

----------


## szlamany

Certainly isn't because of the tons of active members trolling the site.

I've never seen it so empty here - they roll the sidewalks up on the weekends now...

----------


## homer13j

What's worse? Driving a delivery van on the Nurburgring or being the guy who gets passed by the delivery van on the Nurburgring?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I did get the programming job by the way!


Congrats.  Once you've got a bit of a portfolio you can start pushing your price up.

----------


## dday9

Thank you FD! I'm excited about the project because its something that I enjoy(game programming) and I'm getting paid for it.

----------


## dday9

I'm actually thinking about starting a .NET blog to start generating some money for me.

----------


## dday9

From what I understand I can start one up and place a few ads up and make money off of that.

----------


## dday9

Has anyone tried this before?

----------


## homer13j

I have a friend with a blog. I think she's made three dollars in two years.

----------


## dday9

That's some big money there!

----------


## szlamany

P@rn is a proven business model.

Do you have nice legs?

----------


## dday9

Yeah my legs are real nice, they get me from point a to point b with no problems at all. They are very functional  :Wink:

----------


## FunkyDexter

> P@rn is a proven business model.


Just remember, no advertising on the forum.

----------


## dday9

> Just remember, no advertising on the forum.


We get that advertisement all the time over in the general development  :EEK!:

----------


## szlamany

Post race is amazing.  It's beyond bi-polar!

It's like a game of telephone on steroids - dedication to a thought the opposite of how it goes down.

Turtles!

----------


## dday9



----------


## Gruff

Congrats on the job dday!

Maybe you should advertise your mug on Billboards?

Or if you want you could use my mug.

----------


## homer13j

Read the comments...

Amazon: Tuscan Whole Milk, 1 Gallon, 128 fl oz

----------


## dday9

Wow! And the first thing I noticed was that it was from $75!

----------


## Gruff

> VBForums has been timing out on me a lot lately and I've been double posting.


You mean like this?

----------


## dday9

Like what?

----------


## Gruff

It is a picture of a fence with double posts.

Can you not see the image?

----------


## dday9

nope

----------


## szlamany

> You mean like this?


That is a nice design - no hardware required to connect the posts and rails.

----------


## homer13j



----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Read the comments...
> 
> Amazon: Tuscan Whole Milk, 1 Gallon, 128 fl oz


thats fantastic - my favorites though are this -




> I see that they sell "Used & New from: $45.00" - How can they sell "Used" Milk? Used as a car wax? Used as a paint thinner, or... something else?
> 
> A:  It is better not to ask such questions. The last customer to do so was "Corrected". It's much better just to order the milk and enjoy it.


and these in the reviews - 




> I bought this milk a few days ago; it arrived today, and when I opened it, it was a literal explosion of rainbows and kittens. No cows could have made this milk. No, I suspect unicorns.





> Tuscan whole milk is the best buy! I purchased my 128 fl oz of this liquid gold about three years ago. I have recently sold it for a profit of $30! Thank you amazon! Buying Tuscan Whole Milk is not just a milk purchase, its an investment! I also was able to get plenty of use out of it in my three years of owning it. I used this beautifully designed container to lure the women who is now my wife on a date! I also once beat an intruder with the milk and saved my families lives. This brilliant product should not be marketed as milk, it should be called " Tuscan wonder liquid, the liquid with a thousand uses" God Bless the Tuscans.


How do i go about becoming a re-seller for this magical Milk ???

----------


## dday9

Homer, I literally could not stop laughing at that picture.

----------


## dday9

I had to scroll down to the quick reply just to avoid looking at it any longer.

----------


## dday9

The longer I stared the more I laughed.

----------


## homer13j



----------


## homer13j

Have you guys seen this? Train gets blown off the Huey P. Long bridge in New Orleans:




 :EEK!:

----------


## dday9

Yeah, I actually have a friend who caught it on his camera.

----------


## dday9

He lives in Jefferson, but works in New Orleans and he said that he hasn't seen weather that bad since Gustav.

----------


## dclamp



----------


## homer13j



----------


## dday9

Mmm, suicide girls  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gruff

Hot tamales!

Can't stop thinking bout them.

----------


## Gruff

Margaritas!

Can't stop thinking bout them.

----------


## Gruff

Sombreros!

Gotta get me one.

Happy Cinco de Mayo is just around the corner...

----------


## homer13j

From now on whenever I'm having a bad day at work I will think of this poor schmuck:

Tuna company, 2 managers charged after worker cooked to death at California canning factory

----------


## dday9

Lovely.

----------


## homer13j

100-year-old pub is renamed the Cock and Seaman, and the locals arent too happy

----------


## dday9

I do like the name Cock and Pullet in Oxton

----------


## homer13j

"These things bring you to reality as to how fragile you are; at the same moment you are doing something that nobody else is able to do. The same moment that you are seen as the best, the fastest and somebody that cannot be touched, you are enormously fragile." 

-Ayrton Senna (21 March 1960  1 May 1994)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Let me resurrect this thread to announce: I have returned!

(if anybody would like a toenail, I am losing seven of them, though two have already fallen off)

----------


## dclamp

Welcome back,

How was the expedition?

----------


## homer13j

> Let me resurrect this thread to announce: I have returned!
> 
> (if anybody would like a toenail, I am losing seven of them, though two have already fallen off)


Ew. What did you do? Reenact the Bataan Death March?

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Let me resurrect this thread to announce: I have returned!


Welcome back, how was the hike?




> (if anybody would like a toenail, I am losing seven of them, though two have already fallen off)


That's very careless of you, you may need to go to a very different kind of site to find toenail aficionados that want your dead toenails.

----------


## dday9

Glad to see that you're back. I clapped like a little girl when I saw you responded to a thread in the VB.Net forums.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The hike was pretty awesome. I never wanted to hike southern California because it just didn't sound appealing. Hiking in the desert is not high on my list of things to do. However, a friend at work said she was going to do it and invited me to join in. Since I had company, I figured I might as well. As it turns out, the desert of southern CA is a whole lot nicer than the desert of southern ID. For one thing, you have vegetation tall enough to provide some shade. Crossing southern Idaho, I was desperate for shade to get out of the unrelenting sun, but there was plenty of shade to be had in southern California. Interestingly, we barely needed the shade, too, because it got cold whenever we descended to low elevations and warmed up whenever we ascended. The three lowest points on the trail happened to coincide with weather shifts that dramatically cooled the weather, while we were at high elevation for the warm periods in between. For example, when I got down to the I-10 crossing, which was as flat and exposed as it looked on Google Earth, it was cold and windy enough that it was quite comfortable (somewhere in the upper 60s for temperature). People who went through there a week later had temperatures over 100 degrees.

There was lots of life, too, though almost entirely of the reptilian kind. I saw only one rattlesnake, and a few other types of snakes that I have not identified, yet (I have pictures, though, so I'll be able to track them down), but there were thousands of lizards of various species scurrying around. We did see coyotes, turkeys, a bobcat, and a variety of other animals, though mostly we saw a bunch of smelly hikers. At deep creek hotsprings, there were lots of tacos and sausage, too. And I guess I'll leave that there.

----------


## dday9

Turkeys are tough game to hunt, I'm surprised that y'all saw some.

----------


## Niya

> Turkeys are tough game to hunt, I'm surprised that y'all saw some.


How about coyote ? I bet they taste real nice.

----------


## Niya

I wanna eat me some bobcat too.....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Turkeys are tough to hunt. They're pretty smart birds...most of the time. Oddly, they aren't all that difficult to see. Perhaps they just know when they have to be careful and when they don't. The ones we saw were on the edge of a public campground in a state park. They wouldn't get any legal hunting pressure there, so they might have been much less wary.

----------


## dday9

We have turkeys out on the property that I hunt on and while I've personally never seen them, I have heard them. But then again I've never purposely gone to hunt turkey. Personally I like hunting squirrel and duck.

----------


## homer13j

Where I'm from Wild Turkey only comes in a bottle.

----------


## Niya

> We have turkeys out on the property that I hunt on and while I've personally never seen them, I have heard them. But then again I've never purposely gone to hunt turkey. Personally I like hunting squirrel and duck.


Squirrels ? Those tiny rats can actually full a human's stomach ?

----------


## Niya

Know what I wanna eat b4 I die ?..........................Human....

----------


## Niya

Bet humans taste real good.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Squirrels ? Those tiny rats can actually full a human's stomach ?


It takes a few.

----------


## Niya

A coyote can fill a couple humans. Why should I want squirrels ?

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Bet humans taste real good.


Probably only the vegetarian ones, or have you not noticed that 99% of the meat we eat is from animals that have a vegetarian diet, and its that way for a reason - taste !

Maybe that what we can use all the Vegetarians and Vegans for, when we finally run out of animals to eat.

----------


## dday9

Squirrels are good eating. If you eat them by themselves then it could take 2 - 3 to get full, sometimes we make a squirrel dumpling but the majority of the time I'll throw them in a gumbo.

----------


## dday9

If they're in a gumbo then 3 - 4 of them can fill up the meat portion of the gumbo.

----------


## Niya

> Probably only the vegetarian ones, or have you not noticed that 99% of the meat we eat is from animals that have a vegetarian diet, and its that way for a reason - taste !
> 
> Maybe that what we can use all the Vegetarians and Vegans for, when we finally run out of animals to eat.


I read somewhere that humans taste like pork.

----------


## Niya

> Squirrels are good eating. If you eat them by themselves then it could take 2 - 3 to get full, sometimes we make a squirrel dumpling but the majority of the time I'll throw them in a gumbo.


2 to 3 ? Seems like it would take 10. Squirrels are so small!

----------


## Niya

Here's a description of what a human being tastes like.



> In 2007, psychotic German cannibal Armin Meiwes -- who's serving a life sentence for killing and eating a man -- *likened his elaborate meal to pork*, Spiegel Online reported at the time. In his first TV interview, Meiwes said his dish consisted of human steak in a green pepper sauce with croquettes and Brussels sprouts.
> 
> "I sauteed the steak of Bernd, with salt, pepper, garlic and nutmeg. I had it with Princess croquettes, Brussels sprouts and a green pepper sauce," he said. "*The flesh tastes like pork, a little bit more bitter, stronger. It tastes quite good.*"
> 
> There are plenty of accounts from serial killers and Polynesian cannibals comparing human to pork, but not everybody agrees, according to The Smithsonian. In the 1920s, journalist William Seabrook traveled to West Africa for the ultimate taste test. In his book, "Jungle Ways," he says human cuts taste like veal:

----------


## Niya

Here are some other quotes of man-eaters.

----------


## Niya

Makes me wanna eat people more and more.

----------


## dday9

Cannibalism sounds pretty crazy to me, but who am I to judge if somebody else wants to try it... As long as I'm not the one on the menu!

----------


## Niya

> ....As long as I'm not the one on the menu!


How would you feel if someone told you that they've always wondered what you taste like ?

----------


## dday9

Well my wife use to say that but....

----------


## Niya

Uh huh.......

----------


## dday9

It was my attempt at a dirty joke  :Blush:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, you got the dirty part down pretty well.

----------


## homer13j

> How would you feel if someone told you that they've always wondered what you taste like ?

----------


## Niya

> It was my attempt at a dirty joke


lol I know. It was obvious.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The post race is a crawl.

----------


## homer13j

> The post race is a crawl.


We're still getting used to the new aero kits.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I just use the basics: Aero plain. I find that it lends wings to my endeavors.

----------


## Gruff

I prefer the one with built in anti-virus checking.  Aero foil.
or the one with the minty fresh scent.  Aero sol.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I also like the one that gets gussied up ahead of time: Bow and Aero, which tends to hit the target.

Still, it's good that Homer has seen the Aero of his days.

----------


## Gruff

The Aero la version is nice visually as well.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You mean the one around the Nepalese version, right?

----------


## homer13j

Anyone looking for a job? No qualifications necessary...

Saudi advertises for swordsmen as execution rate soars

Think about the doors that will open when you have the words "Experienced Executioner" on your resume...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Does that prepare you for an executive position?

----------


## Gruff

If no experience one could take a stab at it.

----------


## Gruff

On another topic.

Attachment 126769

----------


## Gruff

Or...

Attachment 126775

----------


## homer13j

I miss the Weekly World News...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

All the news that is barely fit to be made up?

----------


## dday9

Wow...

----------


## homer13j

Made up? You mean Dick Cheney is NOT a robot?

----------


## dday9

Robots cannot have milk, but I've never seen Dick Cheney drink milk before...

----------


## dday9



----------


## Gruff

That hillary,  She like crazy for them aliens.
Attachment 126785

This one kills me.  Glad our reporters are Sooo evolved.

Attachment 126787

----------


## dday9

Gender inequality is a subject that I do not agree with.

----------


## dday9

A lot of people think that believe in gender inequality also feel as though I am suppressing my wife because I encourage her to not work, but to stay at home with our son.

----------


## dday9

However, I've heard her talk with some of her friends who are working(in particular we have a lot of single mom friends) and she brags that she doesn't have to work.

----------


## dday9

She did pick up baby sitting one of my cousin's sons for $15 a day to make herself a little bit of side money, which I fully support her in.

----------


## Gruff

The city of Portland just raised their city employee minimum wage to $15.00 an hour.  Your wife should raise her rates!

----------


## dday9

We're doing it for family, normally it would be a bit more, but probably still less than minimum wage.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Stick it to the family. Remember the old phrase: "Blood is thicker than water." So, if you don't bleed your family members dry, they might fall into the water and sink.

----------


## dday9

We all know what happened to George Washington when he was bled.

----------


## Gruff

> Stick it to the family. Remember the old phrase: "Blood is thicker than water." So, if you don't bleed your family members dry, they might fall into the water and sink.


Not if they are in the shallow end of the gene pool.   :Smilie:

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Gender inequality is a subject that I do not agree with.





> A lot of people think that believe in gender inequality also feel as though I am suppressing my wife because I encourage her to not work, but to stay at home with our son.


They are too different things. 

Parenthood and the choice a couple make over how the bring up there children as long as it is a choice by both is not gender inequality, nor should it be judged as such. 

Men and women being paid differently for doing the same job with the same levels of experience, that's gender inequality and not something that is fair or reasonable. 

Pay and working conditions should not be gender biased, they can be experience & competence bias and in fact should be,  although judging by the number of incompetent managers i have worked with over the years this is clearly not the case !!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have nothing to add, and this is the place to do so.

----------


## dday9

> Men and women being paid differently for doing the same job with the same levels of experience, that's gender inequality and not something that is fair or reasonable.


How often does this really happen though?

Take Hillary Clinton for example, on the far right they claim that she paid female employees 72 cents for every dollar she paid male employees but on the far left they claim that she paid her male employees 92 cents for every dollar she paid female employees. If you go with the far right's claim then that is obvious inequality, 28% less pay is close a third less. If you go with the far left then is that income inequality? It's only 8%, but men are indeed getting paid less.

I think that if a man and a woman apply for the same job and they both get the job, whoever leveraged the best for a higher pay deserves it. For example, if they're both being interviewed and the man demands $15/hour but the interviewer rebuttals and counters with $12/hour but the man settles with $13.50 an hour then good for him. If the woman demands $15/hour but the interviewer rebuttals and counters with $12/hour and the woman settles with $12/hour, then it's her loss. Sure they are getting paid differently for the same job, but one played their hand better than the other and that is how free market capitalism works. The market dictates everything!

On a side note, just because I think that the far left claim digs Hillary further into a hole than the far right's claim. The far left claim that 4 of the 5 highest paid jobs went to women and that the majority of the staff was women, but that women in general were only paid slightly higher then men. If women are holding higher paying jobs and more jobs, then why is there almost no inequality? Are the few men that were employed being paid higher than the others and if so, does that show income inequality?

On a final note, I work with my dad so occasionally I'll try and peak at other employee's pay checks... I get paid less than every other licensed employee even though I'm one of two employees that hold both property and casualty license as well as life, health, and accident all other employees only have property and casualty. Also, other than my dad, I'm the only male employee. I don't complain though because I know if a few years whenever he retires that I'll get the opportunity to purchase his agency. Is this another example of income inequality?

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I think that if a man and a woman apply for the same job ...


No, No, No.

That's logical thinking and is sexist. This statement in and of itself implies that moment getting paid less than men, when argued by a woman is illogical, so therefore calling a woman illogical, and thus, sexist.

If the far right are claiming what every feminist claims - that men get paid more than women - how is that out of line with what those who espouse inequality are stating? Somehow the far right are now evil for stating such? Based purely on the statement that women get paid less than men, and women in the employ of Hillary Clinton fit this known fact, how is it that this makes the far right at fault? Is this like an n-word thing? Black people can say it but white people can't?

----------


## dday9

> Is this like an n-word thing?


Never? Like never say never.

----------


## Niya

Are you all feminists or something ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What's this bit about negotiating for a salary? I've never been in a position to try that, I wonder how it would work?

Lots of places make an offer based on the job and not the applicant. That's how it is here. You get X/hour. If men were offered Y and women were offered X for the same job, then that would be a gender bias. If they are both offered X, then it isn't a gender bias. If they can negotiate for W when offered X, then the potential for bias does creep back in, though that isn't even posssible in some places (such as where I work).

----------


## Gruff

Well I guess I will be unpopular in this latest topic.

Personally I believe in paying someone for their skill set.
Their ability to self start and follow through regardless of sex.

Truth be told though I have seen Women with mechanical engineering diploma that could not engineer their way out of a paper bag in the real world.

On the other hand I've met some great female software engineers.

It's probably just that there are very few really good female mechanical engineers and I haven't had the good luck to meet one.

I have to say I would feel the same about a man hired for reasons other than his ability.
Seen some of those as well.  Management usually tries to cover up bad hires.  It makes their decisions look bad.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Pay and working conditions should not be gender biased, they can be experience & competence bias and in fact should be, although judging by the number of incompetent managers i have worked with over the years this is clearly not the case !!!!


I reckon we're only one labour government away from not being allowed to recruit on basis of competence.   Mind you, that labour government is looking at least 10 years off right now.

I think the gender inequality in pay rarely comes from two people doing the same job on different salaries (although this does happen and usually in favour of us fellas) but rather about the fact that higher paying roles are usually dominated by men and men tend to get promoted further up the company chain.  There's a huge discrepancy between the number of male and female CEOs in fortune 500 companies, for example.  And a huge discrepancy in the makeup of the house of commons (I don't know about your side of the pond but I'm willing to bet it's similar).  There are far more men in the professions (sciences, law, accountancy, doctors etc.) than there are women.  The net effect is that, on average, women make less than men, just not necessarilly in the same jobs.  I'm sure _some_ of that comes from gender discrimination but most probably comes from biological and social considerations.

I'm a firm believer in gender equality.  That's why I think women should be allowed to work overtime, so they can make as much as the men.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I reckon we're only one labour government away from not being allowed to recruit on basis of competence. Mind you, that labour government is looking at least 10 years off right now.


And one more Tory government away from there being no employee rights left at all  :Wink: 

You say that like its a good thing FD, wait until you have had a couple of years of a full on Tory government and see if you still feel the same. I think people have short memories!




> I think the gender inequality in pay rarely comes from two people doing the same job on different salaries


Hmm i think you are all in denial a bit, maybe because in our profession actually it's not bad, having access to salaries for a while now at my last and current jobs, the women (and unusually i have worked with quite a few women developers) are paid generally the same or similar to the men for the same jobs and experience. And i think that's the same for many skilled jobs.

Where you find the difference is right at the top (as FD said) but also at the bottom. 

For instance Asda Supermarket (owned by Walmart)  store workers – the majority of whom are female – are currently taking legal action on the basis that they are being paid up to £4p/h less for doing similar tasks performed by the largely male warehouse workers. 

£4 Pounds an Hour less, that's $6.23 less an hour !!! and there one of the worlds biggest companies!

Now before some of you start saying that the Warehouse workers must be doing more or harder work for this extra pay, just think how much harder would they have to be working to deserve an extra £4 an hour ???

I will answer that for you they would have to be working almost double as hard.





> Are you all feminists or something ?


Lol trust Niya, 

this is about the least feminist (virtual or other) place i have ever frequented!!

----------


## FunkyDexter

> You say that like its a good thing FD


Don't get me wrong, I'm a confirmed lefty and was only being focetious.  Actually, I'm a lib dem supporter as I see them as left but moderate which pretty much describes my own politics.  Apparently I'm in a minority of 1 on that now :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I did think the age discrimination laws Labour bought in a couple of terms ago were starting to push at the edge of reason (age is actually a pretty important consideration for an employer lookng for a long term member of staff who you're going to invest in training for) but they did still fall within the bounds of reason.  I'm more bothered by Labours total aversion to _education_ being based on competence.  I actually think the old system of Grammars and Secondary Moderns had alot of merit but two major flaws: it was too difficult to move between the streams so the 11+ could damn you for life for one bad day and successive governments tended to throw money at the grammers at the expense of the Secondary Moderns.  Streaming kids based on ability just seems like common sense to me if you want to get the best out of _all_ of them.




> For instance Asda Supermarket (owned by Walmart) store workers – the majority of whom are female – are currently taking legal action on the basis that they are being paid up to £4p/h less for doing similar tasks performed by the largely male warehouse workers.


That's a really good example of what I'm talking about.  It's a different "job" but with almost exactly the same duties.  You probably find that the warehouse staff pay is consistent across the warehouse amd store staff pay is consistent across the store.  On that basis many will argue that the pay scales don't gender discriminate but that doesn't change the fact that the women are earning less due to the way the "jobs" are distributed.  Indeed, moving to the warehouse is probably seen as a promotion, but it's one the female staff rarely achieve.




> wait until you have had a couple of years of a full on Tory government and see if you still feel the same


Don't... just don't.  The one solace I took from the last election was that UKIP took a bath (although not enough of one to get Farage to keep his word and actually bugger off :Mad: ).  Also, I'm a white, middle class, male who's sole director of his own limited company and a high earner.  So while my soul may shrivel over the next five years of Tory rule my wallet looks set to expand nicely. :Big Grin:

----------


## SJWhiteley

> And one more Tory government away from there being no employee rights left at all 
> 
> ...


The question is, what are 'employee rights'? Unfortunately it's seen more as 'give employees all these benefits because they are perceived as a right'.

The way I see it; you work an hour, you get paid an hour. No work no pay. You want healthcare? buy it, just like you buy everything else. You want a vacation? take it, just don't expect to get paid while on the beach. You want a big screen TV? buy it. If you are sick, then stay home. You provide no benefit by being sick, so you don't get paid.

Having said all that, I spent a good deal of time as a contractor, with exactly the above. It ain't easy. But life sucks, then you die. So it's up to you what you make of it.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> ... that doesn't change the fact that the women are earning less due to the way the "jobs" are distributed. ...


Just wanted to reiterate this.

As an additional note on 'discrimination', the argument is often put forward by indicating that there are fewer women 'at the top'. This is true, but there are also very few (none) 20 year olds at the top, so is it age discrimination? No, to get to the top, to be a CEO or board director with huge salaries and stock options, you have to put in the time. There is no short cut for this. Anything from 20-40 years or more of experience. And not just basic 'resume' experience, but real, active differences in whatever position a person held. So, we are looking at 40,50,60 year olds. 

What was the situation like back in the 60's 70's and 80's? At that time, women were only just managing and reaching for equality in the workplace. There are fewer women with the decades of experience than there are men.

True, this doesn't invalidate the existence of the good-old-boy network. But the fact is that deals are made on golf courses. Literally as well as figuratively. This is no different for men or women. There's a point at which job competence is over taken by who you know, what sports team you support, how good you are at golf, and all round 'likability' is more important, in the decision making process. It's a game; a total mind f**k. How well do you handle a mind f**king determines how far you will go. Not fair, sure. But I guarantee you that there's a lot more men that have been pathetically humiliated by that game, than one would care to count. Then some feminist comes along and squeals 'its not fair', while bailing out at the first hurdle. Meanwhile, there's plenty of women who have made it through the gauntlet of 'promotion' who don't whinge and whine about how hard and unfair life is.

----------


## dday9

> The question is, what are 'employee rights'? Unfortunately it's seen more as 'give employees all these benefits because they are perceived as a right'.
> 
>  The way I see it; you work an hour, you get paid an hour. No work no pay. You want healthcare? buy it, just like you buy everything else. You want a vacation? take it, just don't expect to get paid while on the beach. You want a big screen TV? buy it. If you are sick, then stay home. You provide no benefit by being sick, so you don't get paid.


These are certainly not rights, at least not in the US. Currently there is no federal legal requirements for paid sick leave nor is there a federal requirement to provide vacation. Use to, these were benefits of working for a certain company or business are were used to encourage hiring of better employees. The better quality of benefits equals better quality of employees. However, this all changed after the enactment of the affordable care act where businesses with more than 50 employees are required to provide full time employees with healthcare or face a "penalty."

----------


## homer13j

Oh, noez! Politics has invaded the Post Race!

My father is retired and his wife works three jobs. Now that's some gender inequality...

----------


## dday9

I can solve this!

----------


## dday9

abcd

----------


## dday9

efgh

----------


## dday9

ijkl

----------


## dday9

mnop

----------


## dday9

qrst

----------


## dday9

uvwx

----------


## dday9

yz01

----------


## dday9

2345

----------


## dday9

6789

----------


## dday9

Muwahaha! Power of no 30 second wait

----------


## dday9

I can post... FOREVER!

----------


## dday9

Size 6 post

----------


## dday9

Size 1 post

----------


## dday9

I need to write an auto bot to write this carp for me!

----------


## dday9

You get it, carp?

----------


## dday9

Like the fish that's crap.

----------


## dday9

Magikarp!

----------


## dday9

Splash

----------


## dday9

That was it's only move.

----------


## dday9

Until level 15 then it learned tackle.

----------


## dday9

And then at level 20 it evolved into the OP Garados!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I did think the age discrimination laws Labour bought in a couple of terms ago were starting to push at the edge of reason (age is actually a pretty important consideration for an employer lookng for a long term member of staff who you're going to invest in training for) but they did still fall within the bounds of reason.  I'm more bothered by Labours total aversion to _education_ being based on competence.  I actually think the old system of Grammars and Secondary Moderns had alot of merit but two major flaws: it was too difficult to move between the streams so the 11+ could damn you for life for one bad day and successive governments tended to throw money at the grammers at the expense of the Secondary Moderns.  Streaming kids based on ability just seems like common sense to me if you want to get the best out of _all_ of them.


I recognize the language....and I can see that it is divided into nice sentences....but I understand not a word of it.

----------


## dday9

I had difficulties understanding that as well, but it could be my complete lack of knowledge on the topic.

----------


## FunkyDexter

At the risk of upsetting DD by reintroducing politics back into post race I'll explain.  Through the 60s the UK used to run two kinds of schools, Grammars and Secondary Moderns.  The idea was that academically gifted kids would go to Grammars while less gifted kids would go to Secondary Moderns.  Which you went to was decided by a test you sat at age 11 called the 11+.  The idea was that Grammar schools kids would be pushed harder and progress at a faster rate while SM kids would still be pushed but not so hard that they'd be left behind.  It was an attempt to progress each kid as fast as they could handle.  Sadly the reality tended to be that the Secondary Moderns were underfunded and just became dumping grounds.

In the 70s (I think) the labour party largely abolished both (there are a few exceptions still floating around) and replace them with comprehensives where all kids would attend the same classes regardless of ability.  I personally think this was just throwing the baby out with the bath water and means that in a given class you're either going to have gifted kids being held back or weaker kids just being left behind.  Actually, you probably get both as the class gets pitched at the centre of the bell curve.

I personally think that streaming by ability is pretty much a no brainer, as long as you're not under funding those at the back and you allow kids to move up and down streams as appropriate.  Probably separating them into different schools was a bit daft but, in the UK, they're not even separated into different classes.

Anyway, politics over...


Moar Size 6 Posts!

----------


## Niya

> Lol trust Niya, 
> 
> this is about the least feminist (virtual or other) place i have ever frequented!!


lol....this place panders to feminism like nearly all mainstream sites. If you want sites that haven't been touched by feminism try 4chan.org or the red pill reddit.

Anyways, the reason I ask is that the topic being discussed, the wage gender gap issue is actually feminist trolling. In other words, its not a real topic, just mental masturbation by hardcore feminists that somehow managed to get taken seriously by the mainstream.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, not really. The gender gap is a real thing with multiple causes. It is going away, bit by bit, but it still exists. It also starts very early on and persists. As women increasingly outnumber men in higher education, it seems likely to reverse. There will always be a difference, though, and that's a good thing.

----------


## Niya

> No, not really. The gender gap is a real thing with multiple causes.


I've never ever seen this occur in real life. To me, its a myth that was the product of careful wordplay and deliberate misinterpretation of statistical data. I don't know anyone who would actually say to themselves or anyone that they would pay someone less for the same job simply because they are a woman. This flies in the face of basic common sense and feminism is devoid of common sense.

----------


## dday9

Imagine a world without children... Future generations will thank us!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have seen it happen, to a small extent. This was a bigger issue a few decades back, which is before I entered the labor force. It was certainly an issue for an earlier generation.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Imagine a world without children... Future generations will thank us!


They will be applauding us! 

Finally, we will know the sound of one hand clapping.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I recognize the language....and I can see that it is divided into nice sentences....but I understand not a word of it.


c-c-c-c-c-ombo breaker!

----------


## Niya

> c-c-c-c-c-ombo breaker!


Ewww  :Sick: 

Marvel vs Capcom 2 > Ultimate Mortal Kombat > All versions of Killer Instinct combined!!

----------


## Niya

> I have seen it happen, to a small extent. This was a bigger issue a few decades back, which is before I entered the labor force. It was certainly an issue for an earlier generation.


You've seen employers deliberately pay less because the employee is a woman ? What was the employer's reasoning ?

----------


## homer13j

> You've seen employers deliberately pay less because the employee is a woman ? What was the employer's reasoning ?


Because she's a woman. Duh...

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Anyway, politics over...


Yeh i was tempted to reply to a few posts BUT this is post race and i feel i have sullied it enough already!!!




> This flies in the face of basic common sense


In my experience Humans are really excellent at flying in the face of common sense

In fact i would go as far as to say we do few things better.

----------


## dday9

:Thumb:

----------


## dday9

The thumb is my favorite smiley.

----------


## dday9

Any time I rep anyone I just type it in the comment.

----------


## dday9

It's like, "Good Job Mate" only in a Australian accent.

----------


## dday9

I like to pretend that everyone on VBForums has an Australian accent except for JMcIlhinney.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Because she's a woman. Duh...


That's exactly right. It wasn't more complex than that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> This flies in the face of basic common sense


I hate having flies in my face, and I'm sure common sense does too. However, I know this because flies like eyes. Common sense doesn't have any "I"s, but I'm sure that flies are still attracted to its face because they like to annoy common sense as much as they like to annoy me. Heck, most of them don't even land, they just fly back and forth trying to stick their tongues out at me...but they can't because they are flies and don't have tongues. It's really frustrating for all involved.

----------


## Gruff

I know people who fly in the face of common sense so often they hover a couple of feet off the ground.

----------


## Gruff

Scanning through the last three or four pages of post race I thought.
"Man if I ever got writers block post race would stir the pot right quick."

----------


## homer13j

Mystery of 9 brains found in St. Lawrence County village remains unsolved

----------


## Gruff

Something, Something, ... and that's how they earned street smarts.   :Smilie:

----------


## homer13j

Well hello, Patrick...

Meet Patrick: The robotic proctology-simulation ass



Now there's some serious software development right there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How the HELL do you find this stuff????

----------


## homer13j

> How the HELL do you find this stuff????

----------


## Gruff

broke left wrist today.  typyngwith 1 hand.  need pain killers,,,

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Were you trying out Patrick a bit too vigorously?

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Were you trying out Patrick a bit too vigorously?


That actually made me laugh out load in the office this morning, i got a few strange glances from my fellow workers  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

I heard that Patrick's an ass.

----------


## dday9

And that his job also stinks.

----------


## dday9

I really hope that the doctors don't mistake the glue for lube.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Now you're just being tacky

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The doctor who did physicals for our department also played in the community league basketball tournaments. Guys were terrified that he'd break his finger, or jam it badly.

----------


## szlamany

The brook in my backyard

----------


## dday9

That is very pretty.

----------


## dday9

There's a bunch of shade for some good fishing.

----------


## szlamany

We added that line of small stones last summer - over a foot in depth.  During the winter and all it back filled naturally with sand and silt and now really holds back that higher ponded area.

And it makes for a nice white noise that I can hear from by bedroom.

We regularly get great blue heron sneaking along looking for a bite.  Kingfishers, river otter, fisher cats (they say - I've not seen them).  Got a beaver dam about 1000 feet downstream.

Duck's love the algae - they would nest except for the fact that their is a dam and holding reservoir upstream and they alter the water level easily 2 feet up and down to manage area drinking water supply.  That image is a very low moment for water - that row of small stones should be fully submerged.

Anyone got any ideas for a bridge that could span the 30 feet or so?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have only seen one Fisher EVER, and that was in New Hampshire on a day when the crust of the snow was strong enough to support my weight. I think it allowed me to move quietly enough that it didn't hear me coming.

I miss the New England forests.

I DON'T miss the New England insects.

----------


## dclamp

That picture is the reason I wish I lived on the east coast. Its so much nicer there. And there is actual running water, compared to here in California where we are in a drought and cant shower or flush the toilet

----------


## dday9

Toilet water is potable, from what I understand local governments are encouraging people to drink toilet water.

----------


## homer13j

> Toilet water is potable, from what I understand local governments are encouraging people to drink toilet water.


My dogs are on it.

----------


## homer13j

> Anyone got any ideas for a bridge that could span the 30 feet or so?


I've heard of making driveway bridges using old railroad freight car frames like those used to haul truck trailers. But I have no idea where to get one.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Toilet water is potable, from what I understand local governments are encouraging people to drink toilet water.


The reservoir water is certainly clean in most toilets, but the bowl water is only fit for the dogs.

----------


## szlamany

I figured "potable" was some kind of pun...

----------


## dday9

Nope, in the Boy Scouts we had to drink "potable water" which made a bunch of pre-teens/teens giggle.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought you had to drink "portable water".

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In Idaho, we have to drink "potatable water".

----------


## szlamany

I guess that must be at the root of your problems

----------


## szlamany

In Idaho someone who does a lot of sledding on inflatables is called a tuber.

----------


## homer13j

Today's menu
------------
egg and bacon
egg, sausage and bacon 
egg and spam
egg, bacon and spam
egg, bacon, sausage and spam 
spam, bacon, sausage and spam
spam, egg, spam, spam, bacon and spam 
spam, spam, spam, egg and spam
spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, baked beans, spam, spam, spam and spam
lobster thermidor aux crevettes, with a mornay sauce garnished with truffle paté, 
	brandy and a fried egg on top and spam

----------


## dday9

:Spam:

----------


## dday9

I love how the spam smiley starts with :s

----------


## dday9

> brandy and a fried egg on top and spam


The sailors say Brandy, you're a fine girl

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'll drink to that.

----------


## homer13j

> 


This site needs a :bacon: smiley as well.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If you press canola, you get canola oil.
If you press olives, you get olive oil.
If you press babies, you get baby oil.
But if you press dinosaurs, you get motor oil,
And if you press matadors you get Oil of Ole.

Strange, isn't it?

----------


## homer13j



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

HA! I've seen that one before!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Now that looks like my kind of vending machine!

----------


## FunkyDexter

I tried potable water once.  It made the papers soggy and wouldn't stay lit.

----------


## dday9

FD, you were the newest post in 3 out of the 4 subscriptions in My Settings.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Isn't that My.Settings?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Rob Doggs fantasy woman:

http://biggeekdad.com/2015/02/mustang-speed-date/

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Rob Doggs fantasy woman


He'll have to out run me to get to her. :big yellow: 




> FD, you were the newest post in 3 out of the 4 subscriptions in My Settings.


 It's 'cause my posts are so engaging and well written isn't it?

----------


## homer13j

I'd let her drive my Mustang. If you know what I mean...

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I'd let her drive my Mustang. If you know what I mean...


"I thought it was a Mustang, not a Pinto." she said...

----------


## dday9

I have a mustang II which a lot of people confuse for a pinto  :Frown:

----------


## Niya

Mustang anyone ?

----------


## Niya

MUSTANG!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## homer13j

> I have a mustang II which a lot of people confuse for a pinto


Who's fault is that?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Never heard of him.

----------


## SJWhiteley

Who, now?

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Who's fault is that?


Is this a color blind test?

----------


## dday9

The Mach looks much more like a Pinto than mine does, but non the less it still looks like a Pinto.

----------


## dday9

A lot of my buddies on Mustang II forums say that the first generation Mustang had more Falcon in it than the second generation Mustang had Pinto, but I keep telling them that the Falcon was a much better looking car than the Pinto.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't think the looks were what made the Pinto the butt of so many jokes.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I hope that wasn't an inflammatory statement.

----------


## szlamany

I'm so glad I just caught up on this thread...

I was always a Chevy person.

----------


## dday9

I use to be a Chevy person, until I purchased an '05 Chevy Cobalt.

----------


## szlamany

I just read the Wiki on the Cobalt - I can understand why!!

My first car was a '69 Chevelle SS - I wish I still had it...

----------


## dday9

I would be driving down the road, take a left hand turn, and my car just completely die on me.

----------


## dday9

Not only that, but sometimes I'd just be driving and my power steering would go out and my RPMs would rev way up.

----------


## dday9

As soon as I had the chance to purchase a new vehicle, I did!

----------


## dday9

The one good thing that came from the vehicle is that I bought it for $3750 and sold it 4 years later for $4250.

----------


## dclamp

I like my Dodge RAM

----------


## dday9

If you can't dodge it, ram it.

----------


## dclamp

I think I might stay with Ram once my lease is up.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, if it then immediately broke down, wouldn't you be sheepish?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Just don't trade it in 'cause the dealer will fleece you.

I hope the shear brilliance of these puns get's noticed.

----------


## dday9

If it breaks down during dclamp's lease then he'll be on the lamb if he does not pay for it.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I bought a Jag last year and love it.  I've always bought junkers and run them into the ground before so having something decent is utter luxury to me.

----------


## dclamp

Nothing baaaad has happened to my truck in the two years that I have had it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I bought a Jag last year and love it.  I've always bought junkers and run them into the ground before so having something decent is utter luxury to me.


You bought a jag and you have something decent...so what is this other car you talk about?

EDIT: Nice typo. Kind of wrecked the point.

----------


## homer13j

> My first car was a '69 Chevelle SS - I wish I still had it...


Arguably one of the best looking Chevys ever made that wasn't a Corvette.

----------


## homer13j

> I bought a Jag last year and love it.


What year/make/model? A few years ago I had the opportunity to buy a well-used V-12 XJS that I wanted to turn into a track car but lacked the garage space at the time so I passed.

----------


## homer13j

Back in the mid-'80s I saw a mid-'70s Chevy Nova with Mexico plates and trim on the rear that labeled it a "Malibu." Then I remembered that "no va" in Spanish means "it won't go." Apparently Chevy executives realized this a bit too late and had to take the "Malibu" trim off the Mexican Chevelles and put them on the "No vas" so they would actually sell.

----------


## homer13j

My city can sleep safely now that the "Poopgangsta" is off the streets:

'Poopgangsta' gets 12 years in prison for Euclid bar shooting, other crimes

----------


## FunkyDexter

> What year/make/model?


It's an '09 XType Sovereign.  Basically a Mondeo in a frock :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  but it's a very pretty frock.  Also the last Jag (along with the SType) to look like a proper Jag IMO.  I actually prefer an SType and would have bought one except that I don't like automatics and manual STypes are rarer than hen's teeth.

----------


## szlamany

> Arguably one of the best looking Chevys ever made that wasn't a Corvette.


I knew that car inside out.  Took the hood off and refinished it myself - did serious motor work.  You could sit in the engine compartment!  It was an A-body - the oldest frame Chevy had.  SS had 396 ci V8 - 325 hp.

Got it up to 120 once.

After you road in it you really understood the term muscle car.

My brother recently got a Corvette.  You sit like 2 inches off the surface of the road - a very different ride.

----------


## dday9

My brother has an '87 Camaro IROC-Z and every time I ride in that I feel like my arse is going to scrape the asphalt.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> My city can sleep safely now that the "Poopgangsta" is off the streets:
> 
> 'Poopgangsta' gets 12 years in prison for Euclid bar shooting, other crimes


I'm not so sure. They don't make much of a case that he was the real Poopgangsta. Maybe he was just a copycat poopist?

----------


## szlamany

I drove my 1978 Z28 Camaro into a tree at around 50 miles an hours - winter 1981 - sad day.

I bought a 1982 Trans-am (Kitt from Knightrider TV style) to replace that - my first NEW car.  That was a happy day.

That car had a drag coefficient of .32 - by 1985 they had it down to .29 - GM never got that close again with any other car (excluding vette's - different class of car - still only down to .28 I believe)

----------


## dday9

I'm like Funky where I just purchased my first luxury vehicle, though mine is probably significantly cheaper(and used) a 2008 Lincoln MKZ. I absolutely love it! Leather seats, heated and cooled seats, power sun roof, Bluetooth, the sweet Lincoln analog clock.

----------


## dclamp

That is a grandpa car

----------


## dday9

It's a nice grandpa car.

----------


## dclamp

Buy a truck. Its more eco friendly.

----------


## dday9

I would love a truck, but (atleast in the south) they hold their value for a long time.

----------


## dclamp

I am leasing my truck and it is pretty inexpensive!

----------


## dday9

I am completely against leasing and financing vehicles, it's not worth it in my opinion.

----------


## szlamany

I lease a Chevy Tahoe type vehicle every three years - have done so since around 1999.  Usually I do not even change brakes or tires - lease is up before those events.

It is so nice to get a brand new car every three years.

----------


## dday9

My issue with leasing a vehicle is that you do not build any equity, so you are paying in your case for 16 years while never owning your vehicle. Another thing is that you always have to carry collision and comprehensive and with Louisiana being the highest rated state in the nation for auto rates, that's something I'm not willing to do if I don't need to. I would rather save money in an account in case I damage/total my vehicle. FYI I work for an insurance company  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

My 6 month premium for liability at the state minimum, uninsured motorist to match the liability, and roadside help is $511.55. If I add collision and comp at $1,000 then my premium is $1169.81. I'm married so I'm not being rated as a young driver even though I'm only 23, I'm actually being rated as an adult male.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I'm like Funky where I just purchased my first luxury vehicle, though mine is probably significantly cheaper(and used) a 2008 Lincoln MKZ. I absolutely love it! Leather seats, heated and cooled seats, power sun roof, Bluetooth, the sweet Lincoln analog clock.


Drop that down a few inches, add some flourescent lighting under the body, and put some wire rims on that baby!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> My 6 month premium for liability at the state minimum, uninsured motorist to match the liability, and roadside help is $511.55. If I add collision and comp at $1,000 then my premium is $1169.81. I'm married so I'm not being rated as a young driver even though I'm only 23, I'm actually being rated as an adult male.


I pay some $300-$400 less.

----------


## dday9

I should also mention that I have 1 not at fault accident and 0 tickets as well. So I have no surcharges on my policy for bad driving. Basically, the rate I'm getting is the lowest that I can get it at.

----------


## dday9

I have even called around several companies, with no intention switching only to see how they would try and close me, but with the same coverages I have now I am being quoted anywhere between $900 up to $2200 for the six months. But I do have some years with my current carrier(4) so I'm sure that helps my premium a bit.

----------


## dclamp

Its not entirely true that you do not earn equity on a leased vehicle. If at the end of my lease term, the vehicle is worth more than the leasing company estimated it would cost, then I can buy the vehicle for their price and then sell it for the actual cost and make a profit.

----------


## homer13j

> I pay some $300-$400 less.


You also live in the middle of nowhere and you're at least twice his age.

I pay about the same as dday on my beater van (liability only) and a bit more for my Mustang (full coverage), but let's just say my driving record is not exactly perfect. I blame it on living in the 88 county speed trap known as Ohio, certainly not for my often blatant disregard for posted speed limits.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FunkyDexter

> It's a nice grandpa car


Are you a nice Grandpa?  I know you folks start spittin' 'em out pretty young in Wheezy Anna.

The Jag was second hand too, by the way.  4 years old when I bought it in pretty much perfect condition and only cost me a little shy of £8,000.  That might sound expensive to you colonialists but cars are more expensive over here and I thought it was a pretty good bargain.  The book price on it was closer to £10k.




> you're at least twice his age


Only twice?! I've heard that some of the mountains Shaggy trecks across are younger than he is.  I've also noticed that there's a reverse correlation between Shaggy's posts on VBF and Big Foot sightings in his area.  Given that he only stops posting when he goes off hiking the conclusions are obvious.

----------


## dday9

> Are you a nice Grandpa? I know you folks start spittin' 'em out pretty young in Wheezy Anna.


My wife has a second cousin who had a baby at 17 and that child had a baby at 14, so her second cousin is a grandmother at the ripe age of 31. Though at least its not as bad as this woman.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You also live in the middle of nowhere and you're at least twice his age.


Well, yeah, that's true, but that supplemental moose insurance is a killer.

----------


## dday9

I had actually sold supplemental products for a short while, like cancer, disability, etc. and talk about a cutthroat business. Not only was I competing against other companies, but I was also competing against people within my own company.

----------


## dday9

The moose policy was one we did not go over, however the gator policy was killer!

----------


## homer13j



----------


## dday9

Drew Breesus went to Perdue.

----------


## homer13j

> Drew Breesus went to Perdue.


Purdue. And he looks like he's older than I am.

----------


## dday9

Sorry, I'm not too familiar with the school other than the Breesus went there.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Its not entirely true that you do not earn equity on a leased vehicle. If at the end of my lease term, the vehicle is worth more than the leasing company estimated it would cost, then I can buy the vehicle for their price and then sell it for the actual cost and make a profit.


ha ha ha. You guys crack me up!

----------


## homer13j

Stephen Curry's shot chart from game 2 of the NBA finals:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I listened to the last part of that game. He sucked big time that game, but he'll recover.

----------


## homer13j

I hope not.

----------


## Gruff

Speaking of recovery.  
I had surgery on my broken arm last monday.  Going in to have it looked at on the 16th.

Gad I hate casts.

----------


## dday9

What happened?

----------


## dday9

Did it get run over by a car?

----------


## dday9

Get it? Because you're a raccoon?

----------


## dclamp

Broken arms are gRuff... Although I have never had one.

----------


## dday9

I've never broken my arm, but once upon a time when I skateboarded I did all of the following in one accident:
Broke my fibulaCracked my growth plateTore 4 ligamentsHad a bunch of what the doctor called "mini-fractures"

----------


## dday9

I remember my ankle immediately swole up to half the size of a softball. I was freaking out.

----------


## dday9

They were about to put me in the ambulance and give me morphine when my dad pulled up and told them not to because he didn't want to pay the bill.

----------


## dday9

That was soooooo much pain.

----------


## Gruff

Yah I caught that dday.  Hmph.

There were some stair well step templates cut out of masonite.  The salesman handling the job left them leaning against the wall of his cube.  One of the steps protruded at ground level.
I did't see it and tripped.  Did a face plant with my arm beneath me on the concrete floor.

I didn't think anything was wrong until someone walked into my area and about upchucked.
My arm resembled the letter Z or perhaps the letter N depending on your point of view,

----------


## dclamp

*Knock on wood*

I have never broken a bone

----------


## homer13j

Broke my left clavicle (collar bone) twice before I was six years old (I was quite the reckless child). This is now my good shoulder.

Three days before my 13th birthday (August, 1979) I crashed a dirt bike breaking my right clavicle (compound fracture  :EEK!:  ), shattered my right scapula and tore many ligaments. It really never healed properly, and I'm still a bit crooked to this day but I gained the superpower of using my reconstructed shoulder to predict approaching crappy weather a day or two ahead of time.

In 2012 I tore my right rotator cuff and had it surgically repaired. Dirt bike again.  :Thumb: 

Also have a few foot & ankle injuries from kart racing but fortunately no lingering effects.

----------


## dday9

Homer... I need to take away your dirt bike.

----------


## homer13j

> Homer... I need to take away your dirt bike.


Never! Besides, I have two.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9



----------


## homer13j

Sprinkles are for winners.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Use of the word "upchuck" makes me think that you will soon be emitting a furry mammal.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's just not much more to say about that.

----------


## Gruff

How much chuck could an upchuck chuck if an upchuck could chuck up.   :Big Grin: 

Erp!

Made myself sick with that one,

----------


## szlamany

Wow - that was eerily familiar...

I once knew a Chuck - and he had a bit of a drinking problem.  We would have to go to his house to wake him and get him to come to work - worse when we went on road trips to client sites...

We coined the:  How much chuck could Chuck upchuck if Chuck could upchuck chuck!

----------


## dday9

I don't know a Chuck, but I wish that I did for the Chuck Chuck Beau Buck Banana Fana Beau <insert word that starts with F and rhymes with Chuck>.

----------


## Gruff

Farmtruck???

----------


## dday9

firetruck

----------


## Gruff

Holy Dalmatians Batman!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Cool.

----------


## szlamany

You're getting warmer...

----------


## homer13j

The following phrase has never once been spoken by anyone in the entire history of the human race:

"I didn't know you were a vegetarian."

----------


## dday9

A vegetarian and an atheist walk into a bar. I only know because they told everybody within the first five minutes.

----------


## szlamany

Rib steaks for dinner - yeah!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Burgers for dinner.

----------


## dday9

Bison?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Beef.

----------


## dclamp

Burgers

----------


## homer13j

Guy Who Lives Near Airport Painted "Welcome to Cleveland" on His Roof, He Lives in Milwaukee

----------


## dclamp

That is hilarious

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

GREAT idea!!

----------


## dday9

My co-worker's nephew was murdered on Friday.

----------


## dday9

Because we're such a small office, the atmosphere is not the best right now.

----------


## dclamp

Facebook suggested that I may know you. I wonder how they figured that out. Everyone else had several mutual friends. Facebook is taking over the world.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Mutual VBF addiction?

----------


## dclamp

Its only an addiction if I don't have any control.

----------


## dday9

:O

That is me too!

----------


## dday9

We have no mutual friends, so I guess FaceBook checks the most visited sites or something.

----------


## dday9

You can request me, but I don't get on FaceBook too often. So it may be a week before I accept it.

----------


## homer13j

Bailey Izumita is really cute. I'm going to have to look her up.

----------


## homer13j

Okay, I did... and she looks like she's still in high school...  :Blush:

----------


## homer13j

If anyone is interested the name I use on facebook is "Occhialoni Paesano." How I ended up with that name is a long, strange story.

----------


## dday9

> How I ended up with that name is a long, strange story.


This is the post race...

----------


## dday9

Gruff, you never told me that you are in Louisiana!

----------


## homer13j

It goes back to the mid-'90s when I picked up a copy of Papyrus' Nascar Racing simulator. After growing bored racing against the AI cars I started racing online. A few people I raced against used their real names, but mostly it was names like "Hugh G. Rection" or "Oliver Clothesoff." Being reluctant to use my real name and not wanting to go the juvenile route I chose a rather obscure name from an episode of _The Flintstones_ that aired before I was born.

The story begins with Barney building a race car in his garage so Fred decides to enter it in the Indianrockolis 500 so the prize money could be used for Pebbles' and Bam-bam's college fund. Unfortunately Fred has to work on race day so he calls in sick. At the track Fred spots his boss so he pretends to be Italian and enters the race under the name "Goggles Pisano." I believe it was the only character name in the entire series that wasn't rock, stone or mineral-related. I ended up winning several online championships under that name.

I also use that name on a few dirt bike message boards so all my dirt-biking buddies know me as "Goggles" as well.

Years later my now ex-girlfriend got me to sign up for facebook and I just naturally used Goggles Pisano there. Those who know me figured it out and I even got a few overseas friend requests from racing fans that I most likely would not have received if I used my real name.

Then last year facebook decided to begin enforcing a new rule where you had to use your real name and my account was suspended. So I stopped using facebook. From what I know there was a huge outcry from the drag queen community (yes, it exists) who demanded to use whatever name they wanted. After seven months I was suddenly allowed back on facebook, but it still wouldn't accept my chosen name, so I changed it to Occhialoni Paesano ("Goggles Countryman" in Italian) . This was deemed acceptable and remains my facebook name to this day.

Perhaps one day I'll change it back. Or maybe I won't.

----------


## homer13j

> 


Is he riding on a gator's back?  :EEK!:  Gotta be photoshopped...

----------


## dday9

That was a very long story, but I use to love the Flintstones when I was younger.

----------


## dday9

A lot of the older cartoons that use to air when I was growing up don't anymore.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Its only an addiction if I don't have any control.


How about if you have only a user control?

----------


## dday9

I tried to find the episode of Tom and Jerry where Jerry and his son are mousketeers in France. I remember them singing Alouette and saying "Bonjour monsieur *****cat!"

----------


## dday9

Hmm, well I could see why that word is filtered I guess.

----------


## dclamp

> I tried to find the episode of Tom and Jerry where Jerry and his son are mousketeers in France. I remember them singing Alouette and saying "Bonjour monsieur *****cat!"


I remember that episode. Tom and Jerry was the best. Amazing how good that cartoon was and they never spoke.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Gruff does appear to be riding on the back of an alligator. It may be that the photo was taken on the back stretch of the Greater Louisiana Gator Race (GLGR) where various animals have been trained to guide and ride gators around a lengthy course. Raccoons are frequently used due to their intelligence and dexterous paws. The viewing stands are all on the front stetch of the course near the start and finish line, naturally. This adds an element of challenge because the gators and their riders encounter a stretch where they are out of sight and sound (except for loud Yeeeee-haws) of the spectators. As you might expect, a gator that returns minus its rider is disqualified. Gators are dumb as bricks, though, so a gator that loses its rider (or eats it) almost never returns to the finish line.

On the other hand, it might just be a cold day, at which point the gator is barely able to move.

----------


## dclamp

> You can request me, but I don't get on FaceBook too often. So it may be a week before I accept it.


I will consider it. I have you put you through a background check first.

----------


## dday9

> I will consider it. I have you put you through a background check first.


Well right now, my background is a greyish wall with some insurance company logo's stickered on.

----------


## homer13j

Well, that's a relief...

The sun has not exploded

----------


## dclamp

> Well right now, my background is a greyish wall with some insurance company logo's stickered on.


You have passed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So has gas.

----------


## dclamp

Yes the price of gas has passed

----------


## homer13j

Another difficult but entirely typical night for Cleveland sports fans.  :Mad:

----------


## dday9

Que pasa?

----------


## szlamany

??Syntax error??

----------


## dday9

Oh...



Golden State Warriors (4-2)  105 - 97 Final Cleveland Cavaliers (2-4)

----------


## dday9

I saw this and could not pass it up:
Attachment 127557

----------


## dday9

I'm so-so with the Browns. I sympathize with them because I know how it feels for a team to go so long without a super bowl.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> This is the post race...


"First the earth cooled. And then the dinosaurs came, but they got too big and fat, so they all died ..."

----------


## dday9

Dinosaurs died?!

----------


## dday9

I thought that they just became extinct.

----------


## Gruff

Or in another universe... Maybe not! You Tube Link

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I saw this and could not pass it up:
> Attachment 127557





> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


Administrator duly notified !!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Administrator dully notified....duh...something not right....

----------


## FunkyDexter

Braaaaad!!!!  Where are yooooouu??!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Staying away from the Post Race, if he's wise.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Dinosaurs died?!





> I thought that they just became extinct.


Dinosaurs are extinct ??

Sorry i am permanently several posts behind

----------


## dclamp

dday - I approve of your son's name.

----------


## dday9

lol I'm sure that you do.

----------


## dday9

My dad's initials are DDD, my initials are DDD, and so we named my son with initials DDD.

----------


## dday9

The reason why my grandpa wanted to name my dad with three d's?

----------


## dday9

My dad was born the same year that my grandpa was able to have direct distant dialing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a pretty flimsy reason. Your granson is going to end up being named wifi.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> wifi


Thats so last decade its more likely to be something like Skype or WhatsApp

----------


## homer13j

> My dad's initials are DDD, my initials are DDD, and so we named my son with initials DDD.


Haven't seen that many Ds since my high school report cards.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was headed there, too, except that I never took just three classes.

----------


## dclamp

Heinz ketchup bottle QR code leads to hardcore pron site

Had to use google shortener since the URL had a blocked word.

----------


## homer13j

> Heinz ketchup bottle QR code leads to hardcore pron site
> 
> Had to use google shortener since the URL had a blocked word.


Yet another consequence of using the expired condiments in your fridge.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My condiments may go bad, but they don't go THAT bad. A bit of drinking, perhaps, maybe some foul language, but I've never known them to visit porn sites.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Had to use google shortener since the URL had a blocked word.


Better be careful about that. The FDA has banned the use of hydrogenated vegetable oils, so Google shortening will be restricted just like all the others.

----------


## Gruff

A prawn site?  How degenerate.

----------


## dclamp

Apparently the word porn isnt blocked on this forum. I thought it was.

----------


## dday9

American Dad predicted this:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought it was, too, but it turns out we just can't spell.

----------


## Gruff



----------


## homer13j



----------


## homer13j



----------


## homer13j



----------


## dday9

That cat found true happiness.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Soft pillows are nice.

----------


## Gruff

purr fect.

----------


## dday9

The ruling on the exchanges for Obamacare just passed.

----------


## dday9

It is upsetting because at a whim the president can change the language of the law that he endorsed and pushed.

----------


## dday9

I will keep this political talk out of the post race and start a new thread.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You're going to have to explain your new threads.

----------


## Gruff

What.  Jeans and a t-shirt need an explaination?

----------


## dday9

> You're going to have to explain your new threads.


It outlines what happened in the most recent Supreme Court ruling and has a poll on if you agree with the ruling or not.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If you take the poll, do you get the shaft?

----------


## dday9

Hehe, shaft.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Hehe, shaft.


Can you dig it?

----------


## Gruff

Talkin bout Shaft.

----------


## dclamp



----------


## dclamp

I love Fresh Prince of Bel Air

----------


## Gruff

Friday 4:00pm "Are we ready to party?"

----------


## Gruff

Went to rent the video.

Attachment 127931

Got it home and discovered I had rented this

Attachment 127933

----------


## Gruff

Poor Sean.  Seems like he went from this...

Attachment 127935

to this in an eye blink.

Attachment 127937

----------


## homer13j

Spent four hours tonight recording guitar, vocals and harmonica for a song that has some changes in tempo only to have the drummer proclaim he couldn't follow it and we'll have to re-record it after everyone else already went home.  :Mad: 

We always did the song as a duo so maybe we should just leave it that way:




(I'm the harmonica player)

----------


## dday9

I can't believe what is going on in Greece right now.

----------


## dday9

Can you imagine only being able to withdraw out 60 euros a day?!

----------


## dclamp



----------


## dday9

Not quite, but close enough.

----------


## szlamany

It's what is going to happen to our markets today - because of Greece - that I'd rather not believe.

----------


## dclamp

First I had to figure out what was happening in Greece. Then I checked my stocks and they are all down. Thanks a lot Greased Lighting.

----------


## dday9

I was watching the news for lunch which I usually do and saw that China and Puerto Rico are also taking very big hits.

----------


## Gruff

Ode on a grecian urn?  How about Ode on what a grecian earns

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Where's Sapator, hiding himself under his mattress?

----------


## dday9

I was wondering the same thing, only under a giant pita bread.

----------


## Gruff



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a wrap.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Mr. Greek T says: I pita the fool!!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Hu-mus be joking with these puns.

----------


## SJWhiteley

"How about some Japanese takeout?"

"Tacos it is!"

----------


## homer13j



----------


## Gruff

> Hu-mus be joking with these puns.


It's all g(r)eek to me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We need a new topic.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Darn, thought I had a double post going there, but no such luck.

----------


## SJWhiteley

"Party like it's 1499!"

----------


## Gruff

Anyone else watch this TED Talk demoing a next gen 3D printer?

https://www.ted.com/talks/joe_desimo...was_25x_faster

----------


## dday9

I watch TED Talk, but not that one.

----------


## szlamany

> Anyone else watch this TED Talk demoing a next gen 3D printer?
> 
> https://www.ted.com/talks/joe_desimo...was_25x_faster


Thank you so much for that link - what a wild approach to production in a true 3D sense.

----------


## dday9

I can't wait to watch it, but I have to wait until I'm not at work.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I can't wait to watch it, but I have to wait until I'm not at work.


Is that some kind of paradox? Are you now frozen with indecision?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a really cool printing technique.

----------


## Gruff

Holy Crap!  Check this one out.

https://www.ted.com/talks/joe_landol...ding_instantly

----------


## dday9

I've seen that before. -insert borat voice here- Very Nice!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Bloody marvelous!!

----------


## Gruff

"Oh pale piece of pigs ear."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wrong thread. The pigs in the other one.

----------


## Gruff

"That's the biz sweet heart."  

Remo Williams:  The Destroyer.

----------


## Gruff

Another Ted Talk on 3D printing (From 2014)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

3D is SO last week. We need 4D printing by now.

----------


## Gruff

Whoo Hoo!

Page 1500 of post race achieved.

----------


## Gruff

36 posts to 60000 posts!

----------


## szlamany

It's like a countdown to New Year's Eve!

Ok - maybe not so much  :Smilie:

----------


## Gruff

DDay,  Are you going to post count down posts?  10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 ***

----------


## dday9

> Whoo Hoo!
> 
> Page 1500 of post race achieved.


I'm on page 2999.

----------


## dday9

21 .

----------


## dday9

22 .

----------


## dday9

Woops wrong way.

----------


## dday9

That post had on words that started with a _w_

----------


## dday9

29  .

----------


## dday9

28  .

----------


## dday9

27  .

----------


## dday9

26  .

----------


## dday9

25  ,

----------


## dday9

24  .

----------


## dday9

23  ,

----------


## dday9

22  .

----------


## dday9

21  .

----------


## dday9

I will now stop posting.

----------


## dday9

Except for that post.

----------


## dday9

And this post.

----------


## dday9

And the this one too.

----------


## dday9

Post Race!

----------


## Gruff

Kids today.

----------


## Gruff

Latest in cat technology.

Attachment 128171

----------


## Gruff

Attachment 128175

----------


## Gruff

Cat quad copter

Attachment 128177

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Those are some pretty twisted pictures..

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Except for the purrito, that one's a typical cat in a typical cat situation.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Never thought we'd live to see 60,000.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Perhaps we still won't, but if we post quick enough, we should get there before the heat death of the universe.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Or the end of the internet. After all, it's had a good run.

----------


## dday9

Six.

----------


## dday9

Four.

----------


## dday9

Three

----------


## dday9

Two.

----------


## dday9

One!

----------


## dday9

Hurray! 60,000.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I'm numb, spilt boiling water over my hand, trying to make a cuppa, can't feel it, can't believe she's gone, that I'm never gonna see my baby again, it's cruel, she wasted away, she was in terrible pain, it's genetic, my other babies are gonna go that way too, no, they won't, I won't let them, nobody deserves that, at least she can't feel any pain now


That was the 40,000 post. The one before was from Parksie. Whole lot has happened since then.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I expect that dday is in for the win.


Here's the 50,000 post. Nothing much has changed since then. It was only two years ago

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The 40,000 post was in June of 2002. The 50,000 post was in July of 2013. The 60,000 post was in July of 2015. 

There is a sickness afoot.

----------


## dday9

:O mind = blown

----------


## dday9

When I ban spammers from vbforums my response is always the same. It is:

 :Spam:  =  :wave:

----------


## Gruff

Huzzah!   :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

To be honest, I don't know if any of the other moderators noticed yet  :big yellow:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, it all comes down to which language you are using. You are either telling people who spam that they will be departing....or you are telling people to buy spam.

----------


## Gruff

I interpreted it to mean "Thanks for the spam."

----------


## dday9

I meant for it to say spam = bye with a cheeky smile.

----------


## Gruff

A boot kicking a can of spam or a middle finger emoticon might get the point across more clearly.   :Smilie:

----------


## dclamp

Hello

----------


## dday9

Hola

----------


## homer13j

> Kids today.
> 
> Attachment 128169

----------


## dclamp

Thats not an example, thats just a reason.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I don't know if any of the other moderators noticed yet


Eh? What? Who said that?

I hadn't noticed that particular one but I have noticed a few little gems you've dropped as you've shown folks the door.  They make me smile :Smilie:   If we have to be nasty to people it's good that we can be nice about it.

----------


## Gruff

Reminds me of the story about the hard nosed manager that was told to use humor to soften his delivery, especially when letting the help go.

Manager:  "Knock Knock."

Employee: "Who's there?"

Manager:  "Not you."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There should be a flushing sound.

----------


## Gruff

Attachment 128257

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Tilt.

----------


## Gruff

Attachment 128259

----------


## Gruff

Same-Sex Cat Marriage?

Attachment 128261

----------


## Gruff

Boogity Boogity Booh.

Attachment 128265

----------


## SJWhiteley

If your plugs keep bending, try straightening out the outlet with a fork. This also works better if the fork is wet so it can slide in easier.

----------


## szlamany

> If your plugs keep bending, try straightening out the outlet with a fork. This also works better if the fork is wet so it can slide in easier.


Please don't do this at home!

----------


## dday9

> If your plugs keep bending, try straightening out the outlet with a fork. This also works better if the fork is wet so it can slide in easier.


Natural selection I suppose.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm shocked that you'd even suggest such a thing. I'd be even more shocked if I followed your advice.

----------


## Gruff

I'm hardwired to ignore such advice.

----------


## dclamp

Some people just need an outlet from life. Although this method probably isn't the most efficient.

----------


## dday9

I'm sure that the method is enlightening non the less.

----------


## dclamp

If anything if gives them new found energy to make it through their day

----------


## Gruff

> If your plugs keep bending, try straightening out the outlet with a fork. This also works better if the fork is wet so it can slide in easier.


Does this work with ear plugs as well?

----------


## dclamp

> Does this work with ear plugs as well?


There is a special pair of earplugs for this type of application. Its almost like a 4D experience

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did you get to try it on?

----------


## dday9

I watched the _Theory of Everything_ last night.

----------


## dday9

I've always admired Stephen Hawking.

----------


## dday9

He is brilliant and has overcome a huge adversity.

----------


## dday9

However, this movie was sort-of a chick-flick.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did he get the girl?

----------


## dday9

Well it was about him and his wife, but as expected they divorce.

----------


## Gruff

I found it a moving experience.  Both Positive and negative.

----------


## dday9

> I found it a moving experience.  Both Positive and negative.


Still stuck on the electricity puns  :Wink:

----------


## Gruff

Just trying  to be current.   :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Don't be the resistor of the current electricity puns, or you'll find the subject re-volting.

----------


## dclamp

It is healthy to alternate topics in post race, keep the conversation current with whats going on in the world. Although some people are wayyy to direct with their opinions

----------


## Gruff

Not sure Watt you are getting at.  Are you plugging the power companies?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, Hells Bells! I almost missed those AC/DC puns!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Watched "The Help" last night.  Best film I've seen in years.

----------


## dday9

_The Help_ had it's funny parts, but I didn't care for it overall. My wife on the other hand loved it which naturally means that publically, I do too.

----------


## homer13j

Obama blamed for Kingsport counterfeiting

We need a facepalm smilie.

----------


## dday9

I though that the picture of Pamela Downs was a picture of the author. I was thinking "ohh God, she wrote this?!"

----------


## dday9

At least she was not a prince from Nigeria.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How do you know she's not? Perhaps she could just print up something about that.

----------


## homer13j

The latest chapter in the continuing adventures of _Akron man_...

Akron man accused of stealing $20 worth of feminine hygiene products at knifepoint

No sign of the _Akron man_ who was pooping on (and in) automobiles. He's kept a low profile since someone caught him in the act by using a motion-activated wildlife camera.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did he put his best face forwards in that film?

----------


## dday9

I am having some tough sinus problems today(and yesterday for that matter) but I went to a sinus pressure point website and applied pressure in 6 points that they showed and I feel a lot better! My headache is not completely gone, but it is better.

----------


## Gruff

> caught him in the act by using a motion-activated wildlife camera.


In his natural habitat. (A Studebaker?)

----------


## Gruff

> I am having some tough sinus problems today


Hope your better.

"Try these 10 natural remedies for sinus pain relief to help break the sinus pain cycle:
Flush your nasal passages. ...
Try bromelain. ...
Take a steam. ...
Drink up. ...
Spice it up. ...
Allergy-proof your bedroom. ...
Use a humidifier. ...
Apply warm compresses."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think that he can remove the "Use a humidifier" option. Unless Louisiana is a whole lot different than I remember, any additional humidity will result in rain.

----------


## dday9

Today is the 100th anniversary of the Order of the Arrow.

----------


## Gruff

Never heard of them (It).

----------


## dday9

It is a service organization inside of the Boy Scouts of America.

----------


## dday9

It is unique in that it is the only organization where members are elected by non-members.

----------


## dday9

What happens is a young man will be in a Boy Scout troop, once he reaches the rank of First Class he is eligible to be nominated for the Order of the Arrow. The Boy Scout troop will typically hold a meeting once or twice a year where they vote on nominating people in their troop to the Order of the Arrow.

----------


## dday9

Once the young man is nominated, he goes through an ordeal where, upon completion, he becomes a member of that particular Order of the Arrow lodge.

----------


## dday9

When I was in Boy Scouts my troop voted once a year, the week prior to summer camp. This is because the Order of the Arrow for our lodge holds an ordeal after summer camp and on the last day of summer camp they will hold a ceremony showing who all within all the troops that nominated scouts will be participating in the upcoming ordeal.

----------


## dday9

I made some life long friends within the Order of the Arrow and it became a huge part of my life.

----------


## dday9

It saddens me because membership in the Boy Scouts has fallen quite drastically which in turn so has the membership in the Order of the Arrow.

----------


## dday9

But you always have TV shows that make parodies.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

That was the Order of the Straight Arrow episode of King of the Hill.

----------


## Gruff

I admit my first thought was: "Does DC comics know about this?"

I never had the privilege of joining the boy scouts.
I think my dad (not a boy scout) thought we were woodsy enough.   :Smilie: 

I don't think the other benefits of the club crossed his mind.

As an adult I can see how getting children involved in the community was/is important for both the young and the community as are rites of passage.

----------


## Gruff

Growng up my understanding of a talking stick was: beat em with a stick til they listen.

----------


## dday9

For my eagle scout project, I consider myself very lucky because Hurricane Rita came and destroyed so much. So what I did was organize a clean up of a cemetery that my dad is the president of, Big Woods Cemetery. We had over 700 people and tons of equipment. It took us only a week to clear the cemetery and at the time, was the largest eagle scout project done in Louisiana.

----------


## dday9

Big Woods Cemetery is also the oldest cemetery in Louisiana.

----------


## Gruff

People are dying to get in, huh.   :Smilie: 

Seriously though good on you.  You don't see that sort of thing as much these days.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> For my eagle scout project, I consider myself very lucky because Hurricane Rita came and destroyed so much. So what I did was organize a clean up of a cemetery that my dad is the president of, Big Woods Cemetery. We had over 700 people and tons of equipment. It took us only a week to clear the cemetery and at the time, was the largest eagle scout project done in Louisiana.


Ok, that particular statement has so many ways to poke fun at it that it's hard to know where to start.




> I consider myself very lucky because Hurricane Rita came and destroyed so much.


You must be one of them "glass half broken" kind of guys, right?




> a cemetery that my dad is the president of


Did they vote him in?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When he wants to pass a new measure, does he ask for a show of hands?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He better not hold a lottery, it would be a dead giveaway.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I realize that it must be a grave responsibility, but I hope he's not waiting for a standing ovation. After all, I'm sure there's a stiff entry fee.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ah, too bad. It pushed onto a new page.

----------


## dday9

I'm re-coding my expression evaluator to be more efficient and boy it is looking good!

----------


## dday9

I didn't know about the Shared modifier until now and I find that to be useful.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## szlamany

You gotta keep these things private, friend.

----------


## Kika

I'm new here. Id like to start a new thread. How do I do this?...

----------


## Gruff

For reals?

This area is comedy central for the forum.

----------


## dday9

Click on the new thread button on the appropriate forum.

----------


## szlamany

This is certainly not the appropriate forum for much!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And this thread isn't even a good one for advice, because so many people jump in that anything serious gets scrolled off the page pretty fast....at least when DDay gets bored.

----------


## dday9

bored?

----------


## dday9

Who's bored?

----------


## dday9

I'm board.

----------


## dday9

Like plank on ed-edd-and eddie

----------


## dday9

Now I'm whistling the theme song.

----------


## Gruff

> Like plank on ed-edd-and eddie


Whah????

----------


## dday9



----------


## Gruff

No Comprende Senor.

----------


## homer13j

> I'm board.

----------


## FunkyDexter

In the last few years I'm growing increasingly broad.

----------


## FunkyDexter

My career's doing really well.  It's soared.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I'm moving to Bristol soon and have smoe furniture that won't fit in the new house.  It's stored.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I'm eating a tastey apple.  It's cored.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I've just recieved honours from the queen.  I'm Lord.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I bvelieve RobDog recently bought a new Mustang.  It's a Ford.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I fancy a nice glass of wine.  It's poured.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I disagree with teh logic of those who still use VB6.  It's flawed.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I've run out of energy.  I'm floored.

----------


## dday9

> I disagree with teh logic of those who still use VB6.  It's flawed.


I swear, if I see another thread on _resurrecting VB6_ or _why VB6 is better than VB.Net_ or _why did MS kill VB6_ or ... the list goes on, I'll pull my hair out!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I follow the UserVoice moan thread on bringing back VB6. It's pretty entertaining, but kind of in a bad way.

----------


## dday9

I'm thinking about learning LISP, what do y'all think?

----------


## FunkyDexter

That thoundth like a good idea.  It'th thertainly a powerful language.  I hear it'th macroth are very advanthed.

----------


## Gruff

Maybe I am from the back woods but, I was under the impression it was only used by Autodesk for their AutoCad product.
Personally I would simply use the embedded VBA instead.

The last five versions or so require you to download and run a free VBA enabler before it can be used.

AutoCad VBA has a large API built in just like Excel.

Theriouthly!

----------


## dclamp

I want to start an IT consulting business. / Home/Small Business service provider

----------


## Gruff

The consultant for our company does extremely well for himself.  He only handles businesses and mainly server/network installations, support, digital security camera systems and major software roll outs like Semantic AV.   When we signed up with him he was a one man show.  Today he has a stable of four high tech employees.  They charge about $125.00 an hour for a support call.  Minimum charge is for 15 minutes.

They do not do PC repair or PC troubleshooting.  For that matter I normally don't bother with that either.
If it's hardware I generally replace the entire PC.  For software I wipe and reinstall everything.

We use his service frequently and we are not his only customer.

So if you know your stuff I'd say go for it.  Could be very lucrative.

----------


## dday9

I was only kidding about the LISP thing, I read the source code a while back and could not for the life of me understand how that language has outlasted fortran.

----------


## dclamp

That is very good to hear. That is exactly the types of technology that I am familiar with and would be interested in working with. I have found that "IT Consulting" doesn't really fully cover what I want to do. I am interested in not only consulting for homes or small business, but handling the installation and support of networks, hardware, etc. Security systems, surveillance systems and access control are all something I am familiar with as well and I would like to provide as a service as well.

PC repair and troubleshooting is something that I find myself doing already (as do most tech savvy people). But I am not sure if that is something that I would want to provide as a service. I think I would provide it as a service at the beginning stages of my company to get my foot in the door with some companies. Hopefully I would move on to more business setting with small or medium sized businesses where I could just roll out a new machine instead of having to repair one. That is the strategy that I am familiar with at my work now, no repair is done unless it is a specialty machine; we just request a whole new machine and the hard drive is swapped or imaged. 

I am still in the consideration stage of this. I have thought about doing it on and off but never known how to start. I am currently working a full time job, a part time job, and going to school full time. I am going to at least wait until I am finished with school so I have more time dedicated. 

Any other advice or suggestions?

----------


## dclamp

> I was only kidding about the LISP thing, I read the source code a while back and could not for the life of me understand how that language has outlasted fortran.


Ugh i just looked at LISP. Why is every single thing encapsulated between parenthesis!?

----------


## Gruff

> That is exactly the types of technology that I am familiar with...  Any other advice or suggestions?


My suggestion would be to find a company that provides the high end services and work for them for a time with the express goal of learning how best to run such a business.  Learn the costly customer traps you can fall into.

You can have all the technical skill in the world and still fail as a business if you don't learn how to manage the bottom line correctly.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My suggestion would be to learn Ada.

Wait, which subject are we on again?

----------


## SJWhiteley

> ...
> 
> PC repair and troubleshooting is something that I find myself doing already (as do most tech savvy people). But I am not sure if that is something that I would want to provide as a service. ...


Just wait till you have to deal with other people's computers, where you have no vested interest in the company or the people. It's fun to work on your own computers at your own pace, but when it's someone else piece of junk and they will pay you a few bucks regardless of the time it takes, that's a different story...not fun.

You will always encounter a problem you have never experienced before (like trying to spend 5 hours trying to remove some crappy virus...).

----------


## SJWhiteley

Oh, I'm thinking of starting a rocket ship consultant company. Customers will come to me and say "Will this fly?" and I'll say "yeah, I think it will", and they will be all like "cool", and I'm all like "yeah", and then they give me money.

----------


## dday9

> You can have all the technical skill in the world and still fail as a business if you don't learn how to manage the bottom line correctly.


A great book to read on this exact subject is the e-myth theory.

----------


## dday9

Gruff

----------


## Gruff

> Just wait ... other people's computers ... like trying to spend 5 hours trying to remove some crappy virus...).


Nope.  Never happen.  As I said first sign of a virus, trojan, whatev's I wipe the HD clean and do a fresh installation.  If they didn't save their data files to the network then too bad.  I learned a long time ago it isn't worth my time to try to fix that kind of crap.

----------


## Gruff

> Gruff


That's me.  A lean mean bandito.

(Hey!  I was just trying to tap into his mobile WiFi.)

----------


## homer13j

> Maybe I am from the back woods but, I was under the impression it was only used by Autodesk for their AutoCad product.


AutoCad was written in LISP? I always assumed C++. I know 3DSMax is written in C++.

----------


## homer13j

> 


They're not all bad... occasionally you find a keeper



// I know horrible photoshop

----------


## homer13j

Speaking of horrible photoshops... Chased Nickel Plate #765 and its train across a good bit of cow & corn country today. Bad lighting was the rule so pretty much every shot I took needed at least some Photoshop work to be useable.



Sandusky Bay. If you look closely you can see the rides of Cedar Point amusement park off in the distance. Shot from the old bay bridge causeway.

----------


## dday9

I know of a few people that chase trains, I never quite understood it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Speaking of horrible photoshops... Chased NickelBack and its train across a good bit of cow & corn country today. Bad lighting was the rule so pretty much every shot I took needed at least some Photoshop work to be useable.


I guess somebody had to do it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I know of a few people that chase trains, I never quite understood it.


They got to the station late.

----------


## Gruff

> AutoCad was written in LISP? .


Nope.  LISP was the language they chose for macros and later more in depth customer custom programming.
Long before VBA was an option.  Around 1982 I think it twere.

Back then a few of the lucky users had two video cards and two monitors so you could view graphics on one screen and text (A list of commands that were being used to create wireframe geometry that included your custom LISP macros) on the other.  Monochrome for both.

Note there were no graphical screen menus (Left)

Attachment 128639

If you had only one graphics card and monitor it was a major production to switch from Graphics to Text and back.
Typically you left it in graphics mode only and did without the text.

----------


## Gruff

> They're not all bad... occasionally you find a keeper


*Sniff Sniff* I'm not gonna cry.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What are the two boxes to the right of the monitors? Does that lucky dog have an actual hard drive???? I knew one guy in college who had one. It was a 10MB HD, and was in a box almost the same size and shape as his PC-XT with dual 5 1/4" floppy drives. That was some serious hardware. You'd think he'd have sprung for the amber monitor, but I guess he blew all his cash on that HD.

----------


## Gruff

I would assume one was the hard drive.

When I trained on AutoCad 2.0 we had a room with about 6 PC's all dual 5-1/4 floppy driven.

The instructor had a hard drive where he could copy all our output for grading.  5 Meg I think.

I am sure he flushed it often.

This was about two years after I earned my AA in drafting tech.
Things had come a long way in the in that time.

My only computer drafting class toward my degree consisted of manually typing in point to point drawing coordinates to a floppy text file and using pipes to dump it to a 8-1/2" x 11" pen plotter.  No video , mouse, or graphics.  Really idiotic.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Five megs would be pretty big, considering that those 5 1/4 inch disks only held 360K (twice that if you used a hole punch to turn it into a double sided disk, of course).

----------


## dday9

Y'all are old  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gruff



----------


## SJWhiteley

> Y'all are old


No, your mammas old!

----------


## dday9

I just left Lafayette. When we got on I10, I got a notification that there was a shooting in the theater here!

----------


## dday9

2 dead including the the shooter and 8 wounded.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sounds like a depressed nutter, in this case.

We have set a standard for how to destroy your life in a way that makes the news.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Yeah, it's been on the news over here.  Good to know you're not amongst them DD.

----------


## homer13j

> We have set a standard for how to destroy your life in a way that makes the news.


Pooping Cyclist Blamed for Idaho Wildfire

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm glad that one has spread throughout the nation. We got to watch the fire from the office. Not the best one I have ever seen, but an entertaining cause. I don't agree with that method of destroying TP. After all, you're supposed to leave no trace. That guy left a trace visible from miles away.

----------


## Gruff

Maybe he was just lighting a match to kill the smell.

----------


## dday9

Oh poo, quit picking on the guy.

----------


## Gruff

> Pooping Cyclist Blamed for Idaho Wildfire[/URL]


When I first read this I thought. "Pooping while cycling?"

----------


## Gruff

Is there no end to bathroom humor?

----------


## dclamp

I am currently in the lead!

----------


## szlamany

You're just trying to get a-head...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

To put it lightly, this is a subject of considerable discussion and amusement out here. I was splitting wood with a group yesterday, which included some fire fighters, who could estimate the likely cost of fighting that fire. If that guy gets the bill for putting out the fire, they came up with an estimate of around $75,000. That would be one EXPENSIVE crap.

----------


## dday9

> I am currently in the lead!


Nay I say, for I'm on my way.

----------


## dclamp

Day, you are far from on your way!

----------


## RobDog888

:Spam:

----------


## dday9

> 


Oh crap we have a moderator in the post race  :EEK!:

----------


## dclamp

im winning

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm confused.

----------


## dclamp

Im winning again

----------


## dday9

Now I am.

----------


## dclamp

losing

----------


## dday9

Egad

----------


## dclamp

winning

----------


## dclamp



----------


## RobDog888

:Confused:

----------


## Gruff

It's not whether you win or lose... It's how far you can push post count!

----------


## dday9

Well with this post we're on 60,168 let's make it to 75,000 by September 1st.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I won't be contributing as much to that goal. The busy, and remote, time of my year is about to start. In a couple weeks, I'll be tens of miles away from the nearest road, sniffing a rotting fish. 

No doubt y'all will be green with envy....I'll just be green.

----------


## Gruff

> sniffing a rotting fish.


Sounds like my ex-girl friend...

As a Chef She sniffed a lot of fish.

----------


## dday9

I finally took a vacation this year and at the end of August I will be in Gulfport, MS.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Sounds like my ex-girl friend...
> 
> As a Chef She sniffed a lot of fish.


Right, we're all with you on that.

----------


## Bonker Gudd



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Nobody will see this post 0.0

----------


## dday9

Hello world!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

*Re: Post Race!*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That post is not hidden.

----------


## dday9

I need some ideas for the next coding contest.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


Command line game for Tower of Hanoi.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


Game of BORK.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


Command line game: Fish.
You are a fisherman and are trying to win a fishing competition. Catch the most number of fish in 50 tries.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


Hunt the Wumpus.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


Bubble sort without using loops or recursive functions.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


Emulator (Simulator) that hacks into the Defense Department mainframe which allows you to play Global Thermonuclear War.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


Program which hacks into the Defense Department mainframe to play Global Thermonuclear War.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


A command line game which has 5 rules, accepts 5 different commands, and has 5 outcomes, with one being a win scenario.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


A Maze Generator.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


A useless work generator: when someone looks at what you are doing, it looks like work, but is just useless garbage. The least use of fixed strings the better, the greater the variety of 'work' displayed the better. The most entertaining the better.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


A monochrome fractal generator.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


A program which demonstrates why switching doors in the Monty Hall puzzle is the best thing to do.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


A bit cleaner: program to re-write bits to the hard drive to keep them fresh and prevent data loss.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


A screensaver that actually saves your screen.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


Command line game: Fish.
You are a 'fisherman' and have a boat load of dynamite. Catch as many fish as you can in 50 tries.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


Post generator. Generates reasonable, but rambling posts for Post Race!

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


Classic command line adventure game.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I need some ideas for the next coding contest.


The next VB6.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Hunt the Wumpus.


Now THAT'S a suggestion!!!

----------


## dday9

This

----------


## dday9

Post

----------


## dday9

Helps

----------


## dday9

Revive

----------


## dday9

The .

----------


## dday9

Post .

----------


## dday9

Race

----------


## dday9

Forever

----------


## dday9

Live

----------


## dday9

.The

----------


## dday9

.Post

----------


## dday9

Race.

----------


## dday9

How.

----------


## dday9

Many

----------


## dday9

Words

----------


## dday9

Can.

----------


## dday9

I   .

----------


## dday9

Type

----------


## dday9

Question Mark?

----------


## dday9

Oops.

----------


## dday9

That

----------


## dday9

Was.

----------


## dday9

Two.

----------


## dday9

_Words_

----------


## dday9

Post Race!

----------


## dday9

```
Imports System
```

----------


## dday9

```
Public Module PostRace
```

----------


## dday9

```
Private r As Random = New Random
```

----------


## dday9

```
Public Sub New()
```

----------


## dday9

```
Dim numbers() As Integer = Enumerable.Range(1, 99).OrderBy(Function(n) r.Next())
```

----------


## dday9

-Insert to line 2-


```
Imports System.LINQ
```

----------


## dday9

Line 7:


```
Console.WriteLine(String.Join(", ", numbers))
```

----------


## dday9

Line 8:


```
'1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 78, 79, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 98, 99 in a random order
```

----------


## dday9

Line 9:


```
Dim yearsLeft As Integer = numbers(r.Next(numbers.Length))
```

----------


## dday9

Line 10:


```
Console.WriteLine("You have " & yearsLeft.ToString() & " years left to live!")
```

----------


## dday9

Line 11:


```
End Sub
```

----------


## dday9

Line 12:


```
End Module
```

----------


## Gruff

This forum area is kinda racy.

----------


## Gruff

Geez dday.  You about filled up the entire activity stream with post race posts.

----------


## dday9

Post race posts

----------


## dday9

Post race posts.

----------


## dday9

Post race posts!

----------


## dday9

Post race posts?

----------


## dday9

Post race posts,

----------


## dday9

Post race posts;

----------


## dday9

Maybe baby

----------


## dday9

Maybe baby.

----------


## dday9

Maybe baby?

----------


## dday9

Maybe baby!

----------


## dday9

I type and then hit alt+s to quick reply real fast.

----------


## dday9

fdasklfj als;dfj

----------


## RobDog888

I should close the thread after this post so you lose lol

----------


## dday9

Noooooo!

----------


## dday9

:Eek Boom: 

How else will I abuse my moderator powers of being able to post without the 30 second restriction?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

60,253

----------


## Bonker Gudd

60,254

----------


## dday9

Bonker, you're on Saturn?

----------


## dday9

I heard that its windy.

----------


## dday9

That explains the snow too.

----------


## dday9

Unless your snow is blow.

----------


## dday9

In that case, do you have a Delorean?

----------


## dday9

With the gull wing doors?!

----------


## dday9

1.21 gigawatts!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Many


Let me just say this about that: This.

----------


## homer13j

> Let me just say this about that: This.

----------


## dday9

that website is gold!

----------


## homer13j

> that website is gold!


So is The Smoking Gun...

Cops: Shoplifter Hid Steaks In Colostomy Bag

----------


## dday9

Why did I look up Colostomy Bag?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I hope they didn't return the steak.

----------


## dday9

I had a good lazy birthday yesterday.

----------


## dclamp

Happy Birthday.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Was it yours, or somebody elses?

----------


## dday9

Thank you. Like I said, it was enjoyable.

----------


## dday9

It was mine.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You managed a lazy birthday in mid-week? Congratulations.

----------


## dday9

> You managed a lazy birthday in mid-week? Congratulations.


Very much so an accomplishment. We found a babysitter and all!

----------


## FunkyDexter

> How else will I abuse my moderator powers


You do realise we've got the ability to post in closed threads.  RobDog closing the thread would pretty much guarantee you eventual victory. :Wink:

----------


## dday9

> You do realise we've got the ability to post in closed threads.  RobDog closing the thread would pretty much guarantee you eventual victory.


Its times like this that I wish we had a contemplation smiley, but I assume this one will do:  :Alien Frog:

----------


## Gruff

Wishing you a Southern Happy Birthday!  Y'all.

----------


## dday9

Today is my youngest brothers birthday too.

----------


## szlamany

Seems your parents had a kind of strict schedule going on there...

----------


## szlamany

Maybe New Years eve?

----------


## szlamany

Washington's Birthday?

----------


## dday9

Well, my youngest brother was an uh oh.

----------


## dday9

My dad was the regional sales manager at the time and had come back from Chicago after 2 and a 1/2 weeks.

----------


## dday9

My mom was taking birth control....

----------


## dday9

However, she didn't know that it's ineffective if you're taking antibiotics too.

----------


## dday9

7 and 1/2 months later here comes my brother.

----------


## szlamany

Brother's name is Chance?

----------


## dday9

Lol, nope.

----------


## szlamany

Post Race has 2.6 million views - gotta love the bots...

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I'm not a bot.

----------


## homer13j

> I'm not a bot.


Prove it.

----------


## dday9

> Prove it.


 :EEK!:

----------


## Gruff

Goofy sipping cat

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Prove it.


Bonker is quite clearly a Rabbit, unless you are accusing him of being a Robot Rabbit?

----------


## RobDog888

> However, she didn't know that it's ineffective if you're taking antibiotics too.


W T F? Really? Hmm...

----------


## Gruff

Yup, and though the pregnancy rate with condoms is 3% under perfect conditions in the lab, in the real world you get about an 18% pregnancy rate.

----------


## szlamany

> However, she didn't know that it's ineffective if you're taking antibiotics too.


Starve a virus - _____ a bacterial infection!

----------


## dday9

We got a Tropical Storm as of 4 PM.

----------


## dday9

Man I hate hurricane season.

----------


## RobDog888

I love SoCal weather but thats all. Time to move out of state soon.

----------


## dclamp

> I love SoCal weather but thats all. Time to move out of state soon.


What, you dont like the lack of water??

I have thought about moving out of state. I have some friends who moved to Michigan this year, I am going to visit in October. Who knows, maybe I wont come back. 

But I agree. California will eventually dry out and if the government doesn't figure out a source of water. I am also pretty annoyed at the general cost of living in California. The cost of a house is outrageous compared to the rest of the States.... 

The main reason I probably wont move is because everyone/thing I know is here in Southern California. My family, friends, and job  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niya

MOAR MERMAIDS!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dday9

Where have you been Niya?

----------


## dday9

I was so lost.

----------


## RobDog888

> What, you dont like the lack of water??
> 
> I have thought about moving out of state. I have some friends who moved to Michigan this year, I am going to visit in October. Who knows, maybe I wont come back. 
> 
> But I agree. California will eventually dry out and if the government doesn't figure out a source of water. I am also pretty annoyed at the general cost of living in California. The cost of a house is outrageous compared to the rest of the States.... 
> 
> The main reason I probably wont move is because everyone/thing I know is here in Southern California. My family, friends, and job


Yea a modest house here is $500,000 and yet just about anywhere else its a mansion  :Frown:  The cost of living is one of the highest in the nation and #1 worst traffic too! Cant even shift into 2nd gear if I get on the freeways lol

----------


## dday9

> Yea a modest house here is $500,000


My dad lives in a $500,000 home and it's a 3615 square foot home with a garage apartment in downtown against the lake, so it's pretty big and in a nice neighborhood. How much would $500,000 get in him Southern California?

----------


## dclamp

Depending on the area, $500,000 would get you a small one family home, maybe 3 bedrooms if you are lucky.

----------


## dclamp

> Yea a modest house here is $500,000 and yet just about anywhere else its a mansion  The cost of living is one of the highest in the nation and #1 worst traffic too! Cant even shift into 2nd gear if I get on the freeways lol


I have been saving up to buy a house but I am still a year out until I can even start looking. If I were in another state I would have over 20% down for a huge house.... Traffic isnt too bad in OC. LA is a lot worse. I hate having to drive out there. There is traffic no matter what time of day.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I was curious what that would buy you in the UK.  $500,000 is roughly £320,000 in proper money.

I'm buying a house right now for £335,000  It's a 4 bed (one of which is an attic conversion) terrace in a fairly good part of Bristol.  Not in the city centre but only about 5 minutes out by bus.

Compare that to this:-



> a 3615 square foot home with a garage apartment in downtown against the lake, so it's pretty big and in a nice neighborhood.


 and I can't help feeling you American's have got it pretty good.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> ...
>  and I can't help feeling you American's have got it pretty good.


Depending on where you live, that's pretty spot on. To be fair, we generally don't build houses out of brick, as wood is plentiful (and a hurricane, earthquake or tornado can rip a brick house apart, too); a house can be thrown up in almost no time at all.

Actually, a few years ago, I was up North in the UK where my brother had bought a brand new house - the development looked like a scorched earth wasteland. In the US, a lot of places go out of their way to make sure as few trees as possible are cut down.

----------


## szlamany

Talk about de-forestation.

It always amazes me at how many eco systems we have destroyed.

Look at this paltry list of old growth forests.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...#United_States

Check the UK - check some states in the US.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> In the US, a lot of places go out of their way to make sure as few trees as possible are cut down.


I don't know if you have similar in the US but over here we have "Greenfield" and "Brownfield" land.  It's basically illegal to build on Greenfield (although some very rare exceptions are made).  Brownfield's pretty much a free for all.  So our conservation efforts are largely around protecteing the Greenfield rather than individual trees in a Brownfield area.

Note that Greenfield isn't a few isolated areas like your national parks.  I don't know the percentages but I'd estimate that Greenfield makes up 50% or more of our land.

All that said, I'm a bit of a lefty hippy type and I do think our developers could be more sympathetic to the enviroment when developing Brownfield sites.

edit>I share an office with an ex planning officer who estinates Greenfield is rougly 80% of the UK.  I guess my point is that, while developers might be pretty ruthless to nature where they're developing, they're pretty much never developing in areas where there's any nature left to ruin.  Pretty much all our development is back filling existing urban conurbations.

The vast majority of the UK is still rolling hills, corn fields and rosy cheeked children with bad teeth.  Lawks, Guvnor.

----------


## dday9

We have a big issue here in Louisiana  where once is deemed a wetland, you can no longer build there.  It's pretty sad to see a lot of places where my  grandpa told me I had family living there once, but because of the federal regulations those places are becoming ghost lands.

----------


## dday9

Also if that statement didn't sound right I did have like four beers  and I'm using the little microphone on my iPhone to write the sentences.  Sometimes it doesn't recognize what I'm saying and try to correct it and It just don't come out right

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Also if that statement didn't sound right I did have like four beers  and I'm using the little microphone on my iPhone to write the sentences.  Sometimes it doesn't recognize what I'm saying and try to correct it and It just don't come out right


I can tell you are drunk irishman, from the accent.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Hurricane Danny is now at a category 3  :Frown:

----------


## deepakrajput

sure, try your best.

----------


## dday9

I am in Orange Beach today!

----------


## Gruff

Is that near grapefruit cove?

----------


## homer13j

> We have a big issue here in Louisiana  where once is deemed a wetland, you can no longer build there.  It's pretty sad to see a lot of places where my  grandpa told me I had family living there once, but because of the federal regulations those places are becoming ghost lands.


There's a chunk of undeveloped land nearby where we used to ride dirtbikes & ATVs until the road running along the side of the hill was widened and regraded. This prevented the rain from running downhill into a creek and turned the land into a giant mosquito-infested swamp. So we quit riding there.

The owner of the property recently put the land up for sale and Ikea was interested in building there until the EPA stepped in to save the day declaring that these rich, evil developers were out to "destroy wetlands." A stinky swamp that didn't even exist 15 years ago and wouldn't exist if proper drainage had been budgeted into the road project in the first place.

----------


## homer13j

> and I can't help feeling you American's have got it pretty good.


My city has lost more than 60% of its population. There are houses in some neighborhoods you can get for $1 if you promise to make all necessary repairs. 

I'm now in one of the better neighborhoods and the last owner of my house paid $135,000 for it, then passed away. Nobody in her family wanted the place so they let the bank take it. Thanks to a botched winterizing job that destroyed a good bit of plumbing and drywall I offered $30,000 cash and the place was mine. Took a while to make it habitable, but it's a great place in a great 'hood. If I can get $100,000+ for it in the next few years I'll be very happy.

----------


## homer13j

I have finally found a worthy replacement for my old beater van!



First thing I did was remove the bulkhead. Those running boards will also go as well when I install the trailer hitch. Cloth seats so I'll need seat covers before taking the dogs out to get wet & muddy. I will also add an interior liner over foam insulation when the weather starts getting cold. Too many windows, but I no longer live in the ghetto so I'll just get the back windows tinted and put in a set of blackout curtains.

----------


## Gruff

> "destroy wetlands."


My Sister has a beautiful piece of terraced property above the Mckenzie River here in Oregon.

She had a pond built on the lowest terrace some years ago.  The water has to be piped and pumped in by her for it to exist.

Recently She wanted to build a guest cottage next to the pond.
She was denied the building permit as a county aerial survey had marked it as "Wet lands".  The county refuses to rezone it.

I told her to drain the pond, let it set for a couple of years and have the county revisit the issue, Build her cottage then fill the pond again.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Spent the last two weeks counting bears....I mean salmon. Bad berry harvest, so the bears were sucking down our salmon carcasses before we could get DNA from them. Getting DNA from them once they were in the bears was a bit more problematic.

However, I did find out one thing: When you are sitting in camp a few dozen miles out in the wilderness and a line of fire fighters shows up...it's rarely a good thing.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I've seen photos of you with a beard.  You could comfortably sidle your way right up to a bear without him thinking you were out of place.  He'd probably introduce you to his sister. :Stick Out Tongue: 




> When you are sitting in camp a few dozen miles out in the wilderness and a line of fire fighters shows up...it's rarely a good thing.


Yeah, it means there's a Hen Party nearby and they get noisy at night.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> ...Too many windows, but I no longer live in the ghetto so I'll just get the back windows tinted and put in a set of blackout curtains.


All you will need is a 'free cookies' sign.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I've seen photos of you with a beard.  You could comfortably sidle your way right up to a bear without him thinking you were out of place.  He'd probably introduce you to his sister.


Ouch! That would explain an event from the walk in. I stepped over a stream, then the gal just behind me stepped over the stream and a bear scooted up the hill away from her. It didn't scoot when I crossed the stream, though I must have been only a couple meters away from it.

----------


## FunkyDexter

You know, there's times I'd love to live in the US where you've got wide open stretches of wilderness to gallivant in.

Yesterday I startled a cat.

Somehow your anecdotes are better than mine.

----------


## Gruff

Shaggy:  You are not unbearable.

Funky: The wilds are not necessarily gallivant friendly.
The woods around here are very thick with underbrush, mud, sticks, stones, and bear poop.  Animal and insect wildlife abounds.




The only places I know where you can skip along carefree are the national and state parks.  We do have a lot of wide white sand beaches though.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Shaggy: You are not unbearable.


Yeah, but some of his puns are just bear faced cheek.




> Funky: The wilds are not necessarily gallivant friendly.
>  The woods around here are very thick with underbrush, mud, sticks, stones, and bear poop. Animal and insect wildlife abounds.


Don't get me wrong, I'd probably hate the reality.  I just want to be able to tell more interesting stories.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When I go hiking, I prefer to take only the bear essentials: Food and a place to sleep. I've learned a bit about them over the years, though, such as the fact that they are generally bothered by the insects found in the woods. I know what makes them tick, and what makes them flea. In fact, I could give a tick talk, but only on the clock.

----------


## dday9

I'm at the Beau Rivage now.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm at the desk now.

----------


## Gruff

I'm on vacation at work.  Hopefully I can cut the cord and get out the door now.

Laters gators.

----------


## dday9

I'm back from vacation!

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

That was a very short vacation !!!

i am much more into Shaggy Hiker length holidays

----------


## dday9

1 and 1/2 weeks are good enough for me.

----------


## dday9

In fact I was going crazy for being out that long!

----------


## dday9

Today is my anniversary though.

----------


## dday9

I've been married for 4 years today.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I wasn't on vacation when I was away for two weeks, I was just collecting rotting fish. I generally try NOT to do that when on vacation.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I saw some other interesting animals while doing that. I believe I mentioned it before, in which case you can consider that it bears repeating. Though bear in mind that it barely bears repeating bears.

----------


## dday9

Did you eat berries too?

----------


## dclamp

Your stories about bears are pretty bare. You barely have anything to say about them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

All I saw was their hide. As long as they hide their hide, then I needn't pelt you weith stories.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I ate a berry or two, but they were barely present, which is why the bears were present. The lack of bears appears to have driven the bears to hunt for salmon more aggressively. It's hard to bear, seeing them barely getting by like that. If we get a good berry year next year, and don't see so many bears, I would say that it bears out my theory.

----------


## dday9

Tooooo maaannny bearsss!

----------


## szlamany

This is too many bears!

----------


## dday9

Brutal

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The owl killed the first lemming, then the rest just followed it into the nest.

----------


## dday9

What is a lemming? In the picture they look like rabbits.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I could come up with a serious answer to that, since there actually is an animal called the lemming, but their reputation is pure fiction, and that's how they are known in pop culture.

----------


## dday9

Ahh, I get that joke now.

----------


## dday9

They jump off of cliffs or something.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah. They were the first to get into BASE jumping back in the days before parachutes. It wasn't nearly as popular back then. A few people tried it, but it left most of them feeling rather flat, so very few people ever went back for a second try, not even the lemmings. Still, they were at least among the first, and the first to turn it into a group or societal sport.

A little known historical fact is that the first person to try it with a parachute was derided by the lemmings as a sissy. They laughed at him for his slow speed as they plummeted past him, but when they saw his soft landing, they bit their tongues...which was hard to do, since they had already bitten their tongues right off when they landed. So, first they had to find them again before they could bite them over his landing.

----------


## szlamany

Attachment 129945

----------


## dday9

@szlamany,

Your reserved SQL keywords is not a valid link.

----------


## dday9

Well, it is.

----------


## dday9

But it leads to the VB6 codebank link.

----------


## szlamany

I've not touched that stuff in 5 years - maybe longer...

Had a very good talk with a major insurance company about using my database design for data discovery - fingers crossed they give us a use case.  

They use things like Watson now.

----------


## dday9

Well hey, you know somebody in the insurance industry.

----------


## dday9

I'm at the lowest level, but you never know  :Wink:

----------


## szlamany

Nice to see you got my back!

----------


## dday9

I was unfortunately at the LSU v. McNeese game  :Frown:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Never heard of McNeese. Is LSU playing high school teams now?

----------


## dday9

Funny you say that, we call McNeese "Ryan St. High" because it's off of Ryan St. and not the smartest place.

----------


## dday9

This is the post race.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I had a curry for dinner.

I am post rice.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I had sushi for lunch. I almost pissed rice.

----------


## szlamany

I had Italian - it was apizza nice!

----------


## boops boops

carp toes

----------


## Bonker Gudd



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

High horse.

----------


## dday9

Ohhhh! I thought it was bonker being... well bonkers.

----------


## szlamany

I thought we might be piling it high and deep - there was a pitchfork in that pic

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The horse needs boots.

----------


## boops boops

> This is the post race.


rots cape

----------


## FunkyDexter

Carp Toes

----------


## boops boops

> Carp Toes


I wonder where have I seen that before :big yellow: ?
Po traces.

----------


## szlamany

e Star Cop?

----------


## boops boops

ceratops

----------


## szlamany

Seat corp?

They don't get up much...

----------


## boops boops

sport ace (if only...)

----------


## szlamany

Space rot!

----------


## szlamany

Pescator - fisherman - Italian...

----------


## boops boops

cop stare!

----------


## boops boops

> e Star Cop?





> cop stare!


oops, now you'll think of me as a co.. paster :Blush: .

----------


## szlamany

Maybe a co.. rapste!  I'll get a little beat going...

If we start making up words it really gets a lot easier  :Smilie: 

I should actually be typing SQL in to do a retro for a police department - Friday...

----------


## szlamany

I'm getting 9 more pallets of stone block from Home Depot sometime this morning - been moving various sand, stone and blocks around my yard for a year now - feel like I'm in some 1800's prison camp...

----------


## boops boops

> If we start making up words it really gets a lot easier


I thought I made up proctase but it turns out it exists.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I'm getting 9 more pallets of stone block from Home Depot sometime this morning - been moving various sand, stone and blocks around my yard for a year now - feel like I'm in some 1800's prison camp...


I did that several years back, though I got everything laid out pretty quick...since I only had assistance for a short time. In my case, I was using three colors of brick to write a message in ASCII in my back patio.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I remember that.  Didn't someone argue with you for ages that you hadn't use the right form of binary or something?

----------


## szlamany

Anyone ever watch the coders here?

https://www.livecoding.tv/livestreams/

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I remember that.  Didn't someone argue with you for ages that you hadn't use the right form of binary or something?


Yeah, I forget what his point was. It was in this thread somewhere. I remember who it was, too, but if you speak his name he might appear.

----------


## szlamany

Betelgeuse, Betelgeuse, Betelgeuse...

 :Eek Boom:

----------


## dclamp

> Anyone ever watch the coders here?
> 
> https://www.livecoding.tv/livestreams/


Just looked. Cant imagine how interesting that would be to watch other people code things... I get bored watching myself code.

----------


## szlamany

I signed up for emails when JS coders show up.  So far they have been a mix of people who seem they might know what they are doing to those struggling with a hit or miss method - those coders scare me very much!

----------


## dclamp

Are they meant to teach coding, or is it meant for "entertainment"?

----------


## szlamany

There doesn't seem to be much consistency.  Some say they are beginners and some say expert - it's all over the place.

I last about 3 minutes watching someone - and that's only when they are moving along at a good pace.  Otherwise it's like watching paint dry.

----------


## dday9

Yay football season!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You need Botox.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Since this seems to be "stream of consciousness", I would suggest that you need oxbow.

----------


## szlamany

Ox toe

----------


## dclamp

Two Oxen

----------


## dday9

Next woo

----------


## homer13j

> Yay football season!

----------


## homer13j

Hoyer
McCown
Manziel
...

----------


## dday9

I didn't watch the Brown's game, but from the highlights it looks like Johnny Football did OK once he was put in.

----------


## dday9

All I know is I'm glad I picked up Ivory in my fantasy league.

----------


## homer13j

> I didn't watch the Brown's game, but from the highlights it looks like Johnny Football did OK once he was put in.


Johnny Goofball was 2 for 2 for 67 yards and a TD on his first series. After the touchdown pass he was 11 for 24 (115 yards) with an interception and two fumbles. 42.9 rating. 75.3 overall.

----------


## homer13j

> All I know is I'm glad I picked up Ivory in my fantasy league.


If possible pick the starting running back for whoever is playing the Browns every week. They've had the worst rushing defense in the league for years now and I don't see that changing anytime soon.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Johnny Goofball was 2 for 2 for 67 yards and a TD on his first series. After the touchdown pass he was 11 for 24 (115 yards) with an interception and two fumbles. 42.9 rating. 75.3 overall.


Isn't that still better than he did in his brief appearance last year?

----------


## homer13j

> Isn't that still better than he did in his brief appearance last year?


He had a 42.0 rating in 5 games last year so... yes. Barely.

----------


## dday9

I don't agree with putting him straight in. Look at RGIII, the worst possible thing that could've happened to him was for him to be named the starter of a losing team. Cam Newton was a fluke in my opinion and Marcus Mariota is an exception to the rule(then again he was playing the Bucs).

----------


## dday9

Even if you look historically, Todd Marinovich is a good example. He was hyped up in high school and college, but once it came to the pro's and he started(after the injury to the Raider's starter) he bombed.

----------


## dclamp

I dont like sports. Lets talk about something else.

----------


## dday9

There once was a man named Michael Finnegan...

----------


## dclamp

Did you fix your network drive problem

----------


## dday9

Unfortunately no. I need to contact the VoIP company and I need our offices ID, which I don't have an my dad(who is the agency owner) is in New York doing some training.

----------


## dday9

So... you listen to punk?

----------


## dday9

I use to when I was a teenager.

----------


## dday9

I started out with The Ramones and the Sex Pistols, then I moved onto NOFX, Anti-Flag and early AFI, then I moved onto heavier stuff like The Misfits, Minor Threat, and Suicidal Tendencies.

----------


## dclamp

I do. I dont listen to it often but I do listen to it every once in a while when I am in the mood. I just went to a club over the weekend and there was a band there that played some 80s music, some punk as well.

----------


## dday9

I went to warped tour plenty of times back in the 2005, 2008(missed 06 because of Hurricane Rita), 2009, 2012, and 2013. The first 3 were better and the last two were.... eww.

----------


## dday9

I stopped listening to punk when I grew up and realized the crap I was singing was... well crap and didn't relate to me anymore.

----------


## dday9

I was an idiot anarchist punk back in the day.

----------


## dday9

My taste in music is rather large.

----------


## dday9

Right now I'm listening to a lot of Minus the Bear and Of Montreal(best concert ever), but I love Sinatra and just Swing in general. I also love local music like Zydeco, Cajun, and Swamp-Pop. Then again, I can jam out to some Mozart. When I'm with my brother I'll listen to todays rap music, but I also love early 90s rap.

----------


## dday9

I also love jamming to some funk. Its probably the funnest to dance to.

----------


## dclamp

Never been to warped tour. Never been to any large music festival. I should go just to say I have

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*donkey*

----------


## dclamp

> *donkey*


*kong*

----------


## homer13j

> I was an idiot anarchist punk back in the day.


I have a nice scar on the back of my head from a mosh pit incident during a 1986 Dead Milkmen show at a club that no longer exists. I was told it was 13 stitches. I also have hearing damage from a Motorhead concert at Cleveland's Variety Theater in '88 or '89 that had to be stopped because chunks of plaster were falling from the ceiling. It was the best (and last) show there. Ever.

Good times.  :Thumb:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> He had a 42.0 rating in 5 games last year so... yes. Barely.


He was actually able to outrun some D linemen, which seemed like an improvement to me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I guess the conversation has moved on.

The last concert I was at was Phish, outdoors on a ski slope in CT while hiking the AT.

----------


## dday9

What is the AT?

----------


## szlamany

Appalachian trail?

----------


## dday9

I use to go hiking all the time when I was a teenager with the Boy Scouts, but since I stopped being active in Scouts I literally have not gone hiking since.

----------


## Gruff

Man,  I am so out of the loop music and sports-wise.

----------


## szlamany

I tinker around on the piano and most modern music doesn't play well - at least to me.  Anything classical sounds great - most anything from a Broadway show sounds good.  I try to make Neil Young songs sound good - if they rock too much it's not going to happen.  Play some silly Beatles song - too simple.  Rage Against the Machine - I'd have to be stomping my feet on the keys.

I've got XM/Sirius in the car and the repetition just sucks.  Put on an FM station and they still play the same songs from when I was in high school.

[edit] there might have been more to this rant - I got bored... [/edit]

----------


## dday9

Do you play some Van Hagar songs?

----------


## dday9

_Love Walks In_

----------


## dday9



----------


## szlamany

Nope...

Sammy Hagar in Van Halen just pissed me off too much - I ignored them from that point forward.

----------


## dday9

I went watch Van Halen with David Lee Roth in New Orleans when I was 13 or so. That was an awesome concert. My dad took me to Bourbon St that night and we got hammered!

----------


## dclamp

I have tickets to the Who concert tomorrow. But Roger Daltrey is "sick" and the show was postponed. 

I wish I was born in the 50s. life was better in the past.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Appalachian trail?


That's right.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Just lately I've been listening to Tom Waites.  Often heard him being talked about but never bothered to listen to any until now.  I've been missing out.

----------


## FunkyDexter

So Shaggy, while you're hiking it, are you an "at AT walker"?

----------


## dday9

The one thing in the imperial army that could actually hit its target!

----------


## homer13j

> Just lately I've been listening to Tom Waites.  Often heard him being talked about but never bothered to listen to any until now.  I've been missing out.


Well, he's only been recording for four-plus decades...

Much of my band's music is heavily influenced by Waits.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I've been in bands that were heavily influenced by waits too.  We'd wait for the venue to let us in, wait for our turn to sound check, wait to get paid.... there were alot of waits.

I'm not mad keen on his full on growly voice on alot of the songs but it really works on some of them.  I'm loving his version of Down to the Well and Small Change is a noir fan's dream.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Yeah his voice does sound like he has smoked a 100 Gitanes a day since birth, but he has done some good songs, i really like Blue Valentines.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> So Shaggy, while you're hiking it, are you an "an AT walker"?


AT??!?! I'm not even fif-T.

----------


## dday9

I predicted that the Tigers would win the Auburn vs. LSU game and I was correct.

----------


## Gruff

Like wow. Quiet around here for a while.

----------


## dday9

Twas I fell ill.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Twas I fell ill.


to much  :Spam:  ?

----------


## dday9

There was suppose to be a "that" in that sentence too.

----------


## dday9

But I don't know what made me sick.

----------


## dday9

I started throwing up and couldn't stop.

----------


## dday9

I slept through the night and said, ok I'll miss tomorrow morning's work but try to come back after I eat lunch.

----------


## dday9

Well I ate lunch and it did not agree with me so I wound up missing the rest of the day.

----------


## boops boops

> Well I ate lunch and it did not agree with me so I wound up missing the rest of the day.


I think I preferred it when it was quiet :Sick: .

----------


## Gruff

"Twas better not asked and so felt no unease."
Said quietly.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was trapped on a boardwalk by a herd of buffalo moving in a double wing formation. I felt like a Roman at Canae. However, unlike the Romans, I made it out, and am now back.

----------


## Gruff

Double Buffalo wings.  Yum!

Where did this happen Shaggy?  Outside Yellowstone?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Inside Yellowstone.

----------


## SJWhiteley

I always thought "post race" meant "after the race has finished"...

----------


## dday9

That would be post-race.

----------


## boops boops

> That would be post-race.


A renowned grammar guru once said, "if you worry about hyphens you will surely go mad".

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> A renowned gramma guru once said, "if you worry about hymens you will surely go mad".


Yeah, so I've heard.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think a post race is kind of like those Scotts tossing the caber.

----------


## dday9

Speaking of Scotts, if you've never heard this skit... you need to!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It is not permitted to let the post race run out.

----------


## dday9

Out of what?

----------


## szlamany

Out of post of course.

Or is it race?

Post?

Race?

Post?

Race?

Post Race!

I feel oddly better - just needed some Post Race.

----------


## dday9

Post race 200 times a day until cured. Doctors order.

----------


## SJWhiteley

Toast Paste, post haste!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And so it goes.

----------


## Gruff

Let's be broad minded.

Broad. Funny word.  Apparently many women find it offensive.
I was once told it was dismissive.  
I had to pick my jaw up off the floor as my Mother used to use the term.

----------


## szlamany

From the 50's I believe it might have been more of a term of endearment - I can recall hearing adults use the term when I was young.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It does seem to be a term that has passed its prime. You don't hear it much anymore, and it does seem to be used somewhat dismissively when it is used these days. I feel that it was a term used prior to the 60s, primarily.

----------


## Gruff

Yeah.  My Mom was born in the late 1920's so it was current for her at the time I am sure.
I can still hear her saying... "One classy broad."

----------


## dday9

It might be regional too because I hear my dad say it and a lot of people I know from the west bank still use it often.

----------


## dday9

I guess I've never had the opportunity to say it or not say it.

----------


## homer13j

Man, I got stoooopid drunk last night.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> It might be regional too because I hear my dad say it and a lot of people I know from the west bank still use it often.


Yeah, you never know with those palestinians.

----------


## dday9

> Man, I got stoooopid drunk last night.


Lucky. I've been taking muscle relaxers from an accident and I can't drink.

----------


## dday9

I hate the feeling of muscle relaxers. It just makes you sleep

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Lucky. I've been taking muscle relaxers from an accident and I can't drink.


What kind of accident supplies muscle relaxers? Did a delivery truck get whacked?

----------


## dday9

The accident was minor, but I have a pre-existing back injury that threw a curve ball.

----------


## dday9

An Ohio State scare, Ole Miss and UCLA fall, and Leonard Fournette ran for his 3rd consecutive 200+ yards game. A lot to talk about in the NCAA.

----------


## dday9

Meanwhile, the New Orleans Saints are living up to the name I remember... the aints...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You're too young to have a back injury. Leave that kind of stuff to your elders. If you start messing around with things like back pain before you get old enough to really appreciate you'll spoil yourself for later.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Pain  :LOL:

----------


## homer13j

> You're too young to have a back injury. Leave that kind of stuff to your elders.


I first broke my left collar bone at the age of five. Broke it again 5 weeks later before it fully healed. This is now my good shoulder.

A week before my 13th birthday I broke my right collar bone & shoulder blade and that mess wasn't set properly and never healed right. I'm still a bit crooked to this day, but some say that's just my nature. My point is you're never too young to have a back injury.

----------


## homer13j

> Meanwhile, the New Orleans Saints are living up to the name I remember... the aints...


They were lucky to pull off the win. I was on the road last night and wanted to listen to the national radio broadcast but because the Browns played a late game the first half of the night game was preempted by our local affiliate so they could discuss in great detail just how much the Browns suck.

----------


## dday9

> They were lucky to pull off the win.


Drew Brees didn't really bomb any down the field, but with his injury I am surprised at how high his completion ratio was. The person that I am surprised at how well he preformed was Zach Hocker. Even though he missed the field goal to win the game and ultimately sent the game into overtime, he was automatic on his other kicks and even made an outstanding punt when Thomas Morstead was injured and could not. I mean, Hocker pinned them back on their own 9(or 11 I can't remember) yard line on his first ever punt!

----------


## dday9

The only other game that I watched was the Carolina/Buccaneer game and Jameis Winston completely sucked, I mean 4 interceptions and he was also responsible for the fumble too... It doesn't get any worse than that.

----------


## homer13j

Man "too high" on marijuana calls Austintown police for help

AUSTINTOWN  Township police were called to a home Friday night by a man who complained he was too high after smoking marijuana.

According to a police report, authorities were called to the 100 block of Westminister Avenue at about 5:20 p.m. Friday by a 22-year old male who had smoked the drug. The officer who responded to the home could hear the man groaning from a room.

*The officer then found the man lying on the floor in the fetal position and was surrounded by a plethora of Doritos, Pepperidge Farm Goldfish and Chips Ahoy cookies, the report said.* The man also told police he couldnt feel his hands.

A glass pipe with marijuana residue, two packs of rolling papers, two roaches and a glass jar of marijuana were recovered from the mans car after he gave the keys to police. The man declined medical treatment at the home Friday night.

Austintown police have not charged the man in the incident as of late Monday morning.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'll bet they got a laugh out of that.

----------


## dclamp

Im Winning

----------


## dclamp

Anyone following Edward Snowden on Twitter?

----------


## dday9

Nope. I wish that Russia would hand him over.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, right. Russia doing ANYTHING to help out the US....not likely.

----------


## dday9

> Yeah, right. Russia doing ANYTHING to help out the US....not likely.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Reality bites.

----------


## homer13j

*Your actual dreams may vary from those of Globex, Inc. and its subsidiaries.

----------


## homer13j

Woman beats airline security ban by chugging whole bottle of booze

(RNN) - When airline security wouldn't allow a Chinese woman to bring a $200 bottle of cognac on a flight from Beijing to Wenzhou, rather than drop it in a trash can, she chugged the whole thing.

The woman, whose surname is Zhou, had bought the bottle in a U.S. airport and brought it to Beijing. But she couldn't take it on the domestic flight because it was more than 100 ml (3.3 oz).

A lot more.

After she finished the bottle of Remy Martin XO Excellence, she was not allowed to board the plane because she was too drunk.

A police officer told Beijing Times that she couldn't even stand up, so they put her in a wheelchair and took her a room where she could recover.

After she sobered up, her family came and got her, according to Time.com.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

That lady's gangsta AF!

----------


## homer13j

Man, 53, Calls 911 To Complain That His Girlfriend Will Not Have Sex With Him

----------


## Gruff

I can see it now.

"Don't make me to call 911 again!"  Craaaazy.

----------


## dclamp

I had someone call 911 today about a suspicious refrigerator...

----------


## FunkyDexter

Don't underestimate the criminal capacities of a fridge.  There's a whole gang of them hang out regularly at my local appliance store and I swear they're planning something.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

It's those new internet connected Fridges you need to worry about, constantly scheming with each other in chat rooms or over IM !!!

Remember they are in control of all our food, it only takes one fundamentalist fridge ...........

----------


## FunkyDexter

I've noticed a lot of them are wearing black lately.  Ninja Fridges.

----------


## dday9

> I've noticed a lot of them are wearing black lately.  Ninja Fridges.


I swear that one of those ninja fridges threw an egg at me the other day!

----------


## SJWhiteley

> ...
> 
> Remember they are in control of all our food...


Holy crap! You are right! Why hasn't anybody seen this?! Someone must do something for the sake of the lettuce! I think there's a media cover up. They aren't reporting on it.

----------


## dday9

> Holy crap! You are right! Why hasn't anybody seen this?! Someone must do something for the sake of the lettuce! I think there's a media cover up. They aren't reporting on it.


The Food Outraged Xenophobes blew the lid but lately they've been persuading people to buy the internet connected Fridges.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Holy crap! You are right! Why hasn't anybody seen this?! Someone must do something for the sake of the lettuce! I think there's a media cover up. They aren't reporting on it.


Lettuce remain calm about this. While refrigerators were responsible for lots of deaths in the early days, they have become much more docile for the last few decades. I can understand the occasional refrigerator going feral, especially if you egg it on, but there is no reason to milk this too much. Most likely, some forgotten leftover languishing on the back of a middle shelf just decided to have some fun.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I assume that you realize that a post about lettuce would produce some puns.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Shaggy, I think cu-cumberestimate the threat that fridges truly represent.   The cheese trays, in particular, have become no go zones that should only be entered Caerphilly and never alone.  They're not eggsactly friendly places to.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

An eggselent post, to be sure. I only have happy cheese in my cheese tray. Real fun guys with plenty of culture, I'd have to say.

----------


## Gruff

> It's those new internet connected Fridges you need to worry about, constantly scheming with each other in chat rooms or over IM !!!


Fridge uprisings make my blood run cold.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I don't want to be Auber-generous to the cookers but I feel they're the victims in all this.  It's a Hotpoint which shouldn't be overlooked.  When a mangos into an appliance store he needs to know who the enemy is or he'll end up in a right pickle.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Holy crap! You are right! Why hasn't anybody seen this?! Someone must do something for the sake of the lettuce! I think there's a media cover up. They aren't reporting on it.


Its clearly a conspiracy, the Government are keeping us in the dark on this and are in league with the fridges!!!!!

Lettuce hope that we can stop this before it's to late, i don't want to step on any tomatoes but i couldn't help but join in the fun with extra relish!

----------


## FunkyDexter

> i couldn't help but join in the fun with extra relish!


I'm glad you decided to ketchup.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I'm glad you decided to ketchup.


Orange you glad that some people are not milking this. At least keeping their cool.

However I'm not sure some people can see the light: the door will always be closed for them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Awesome. Some of those puns show some real celerity, while others are more radish-ical, but overall, this beats most subjects we've previously mustard when it comes to puns. Cheeses are pretty good too, but eventually you just create a muenster. With vegetables, most of the puns are 24 carrot gold.

----------


## Gruff

When it comes to appliance politics cooler heads will prevail.

----------


## SJWhiteley

I don't think this thread will get moldy. But give it time...

----------


## dday9

> When it comes to appliance politics cooler heads will prevail.


You don't think that hot coils will trump?

----------


## Gruff

Nope.  When it comes to heated topics it's what's on the inside that counts.
So just chill man.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have always found that expanding on the topic of freon tends to have a chilling effect on parties.

----------


## Gruff

I am expanding every day (sideways).  Don't think freon has much to do with it.   :Smilie:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Every time someone offers you a donut you say "I'll take the Freeon"


(OK, that one doesn't span well, so shoot me)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It was a bit dyslexic. I assume you meant the free one.

----------


## dday9

I started my LLC last week!

----------


## homer13j

> I started my LLC last week!


Limited liability corporation? Or is it an acronym I'm not familiar with?

----------


## homer13j

LOL

Eight of Iran's women's football team 'are men'

----------


## homer13j

I tried to add a photo to the above post but I got some message that I have "exceeded my quota" whatever that means...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Limited liability corporation? Or is it an acronym I'm not familiar with?


No, he meant his long lock combover. It's the kind where you let your hair grow to about shoulder-length, then shave the opposite side of your head and do the comb over. It's supplanting the mullet as the hair style of choice in some areas.

----------


## dday9

> Limited liability corporation? Or is it an acronym I'm not familiar with?


Yep, it's a limited liability corporation.

----------


## dday9

> No, he meant his long lock combover. It's the kind where you let your hair grow to about shoulder-length, then shave the opposite side of your head and do the comb over. It's supplanting the mullet as the hair style of choice in some areas.


My sister-in-law actually did that. It looked terrible...

----------


## dday9

Here is an example:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> My sister-in-law actually did that. It looked terrible...


I make up a hair-style and it actually exists??? I must be psychic....or just plain sick....or they are.

----------


## dday9

We use to pick at her cause she died the shaved part black and white. So I called her pepe le pew... She did not get the reference.

----------


## Gruff

Ah!  Le Skunk Le Pew!

----------


## dday9

post

----------


## FunkyDexter

Race!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Good times.

I went to a class on drones last night. Fortunately, the speakers didn't drone. I also got to smash a drone into the wall of a hall and broke a strut. It's a bit difficult getting the hang of those things.

----------


## Gruff

That'll teach you to be strutting around.   :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, at least the presenters didn't drone about drones. Overall, though, it could have been drone out more. I would have liked to have another crack at that drone, but they probable felt I had cracked it enough already.

----------


## Gruff

Guess you earned your props.  Don't get too wound up about it though.

----------


## SJWhiteley

I shoot drones.

And since when did radio controlled models become 'drones'? Is an RC Plane considered a drone? They have been around for donkeys.

Is it because if you call it a radio controlled toy it seems pretty ridiculous that a government agency would want to license the use of said toy. But if you call it a 'drone' then that's a whole new ball game because drones are killers carrying cruise missiles and other assorted knives and deadly spoons.

----------


## Gruff

As I understand it 'Drone' is a slang buzz word.  The proper term for military models is UAV.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, the hobby world is trying to move away from the term drone because of the military associations with the word. 

In any case, these things do need to be regulated. One of the stories I heard last night was that somebody decided they wanted to see clouds from above, so they flew their drone up above the clouds and looked down on them for a time. They then brought the drone back down through the clouds, whereupon they discovered what the jet stream was: They no longer had any idea where their drone was because it had been blown a long ways off. It eventually ran out of battery life and crashed. Meanwhile, it was largely out of control in the area where jets fly. Bird strikes are bad enough, how about sucking a nearly explosive battery and a bunch of other odds and ends into an engine?

Irresponsible use has yet to kill anybody, that I am aware of (Homer will eventually show up and post a link about somebody using a UAV to drop poop on a car, but it still wasn't deadly, yet). That will change. 

One thing I was interested in was the use of Lithium-polymer batteries, which are somewhat more flamable than lithium ion batteries when damaged. Considering that the use I'd be interested in would be in a fire-prone area at a fire-prone time (that is, it's in the west pretty nearly ANY time, these days), I found the possibility of fire kind of intriguing. The likelihood isn't high, it's just that a rare event become somewhat amplified when the consequences get high.

----------


## Gruff

Unmanned Balloon Bombing WWII

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Irresponsible use has yet to kill anybody, that I am aware of (Homer will eventually show up and post a link about somebody using a UAV to drop poop on a car, but it still wasn't deadly, yet). That will change.


Yeah, a freind of mine is very much into his remote controlled planes and that community are horrified by the "rise of the drones".  The plane community has a culture of responsible use where your the clubs train and mentor members etc. but drones have no such culture.  It's an accident waiting to happen.

Part of the problem is that they're pretty easy to fly so anyone can pick one up and have go with no supervision or mentorship.  A remote controlled plane is difficult so people join clubs in order to learn how to fly them and, as a result, they get taught how to fly them responsibly at the same time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In my very brief experience...I'd have to disagree with your statement that they are easy to fly.

The thing about planes is that they are not all that maneuverable. You need a pretty big, open, space to fly one. Meanwhile, I was flying (if you could call it that) a drone in the halls of a school. You can fly one in the confines of your own home. I think it might be that versatility along with low cost and video, which makes drones so popular. They might not be as popular if you couldn't use them as a stable platform for video, and they also might not be as popular if there wasn't loads of tiny video capability out there. You can get a headset that allows you to see what the drone is seeing. That might be possible on a plane (if you can mount the camera such that it isn't looking through the prop), but it wasn't possible anywhere until within the last decade, or so. Even so, a plane can't hover over you immortilizing your actions as you do something stupid. Drones are even sold with that in mind.

There are plenty of groups trying to form a responsible culture, it's just that the cost and technology are causing the field to get away from them. They also have unfortunate names, such as flight club, and you know that the first rule of flight club is that you don't talk about flight club. That makes it hard to advertise.

----------


## dday9

Dutch artist turns his dead pet into a helicopter

----------


## dday9

At least it was not a catastrophe.

----------


## homer13j

> (Homer will eventually show up and post a link about somebody using a UAV to drop poop on a car, but it still wasn't deadly, yet).


Sorry, the only stories I can find are people using them to drop drugs into prisons.

----------


## dday9

> Sorry, the only stories I can find are people using them to drop drugs into prisons.


Unfortunately that does not surprise me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Heck, I already knew about that.

----------


## homer13j

Not drone related, but how about this:

Woman accused of taking clothes off, trashing Subway in custody

----------


## dday9

I guess she didn't have it her way.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I guess she didn't have it her way.


That would be a Burger King.

----------


## dday9

Why did Wendy get pregnant? Because Burger King didn't wrap his wopper.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> At least it was not a catastrophe


I bet you're feline pretty good about that gag.

----------


## Gruff

> I bet you're feline pretty good about that gag.


That gave me paws.  Also new meaning to: "You can't swing a dead cat without hitting someone."

Wonder if it always lands on its feet?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> At least it was not a catastrophe.


We have a cats-ass trophy at work. You get it for screwing up in the most entertaining fashion. The trophy is the back end of a bobcat mounted on a plaque. At one point, it had a ribbon tied around its nards.

----------


## dday9

I often say, "Only in Louisiana" but in this case I think I can say... Only in Idaho.

----------


## dday9

It turns out that I know a lot of words in a language I didn't know existed, patois.

----------


## dday9

My customer from Trinidad, more specifically San Fernando, was speaking a little bit of it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I guess I didn't think that was a language so much as a way of speaking.

----------


## dday9

Found this gem.

----------


## dday9

Why would he point his gun at his face?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Floppy disks had a way of doing that to you.

----------


## Gruff

The gal that ordered new floppies for us was so frumpy we started calling them froppies.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

She made you floppy?

----------


## Gruff

floppies could only be inserted one way.  Carefully and right side up.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I never saw Toy Story. I didn't realize that's what it was about.

----------


## dday9

I would ask "did you have a childhood" but I forget how much older most of the members are to me.

----------


## dday9

I want to buy some land to build a house on but the price of land has skyrocketed in the last 10 years.

----------


## dday9

The only land that I can find is too close to the gulf and in outrageously rated flood zones

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I would ask "did you have a childhood" but I forget how much older most of the members are to me.


Yeah, everybody I know who saw that movie saw it with their kids.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> The only land that I can find is too close to the guff and in outrageously rated raccoon zones


Yeah, he does that to people.

Try buying in a different state.

----------


## szlamany

Buy a really beat up house and tear it down / renovate it?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, what is land going for down there in $/acre? 

I was looking at a parcel of about 20 acres in northern Idaho for around 2K/acre, but now it looks like prices have jumped up to around 5k/acre for undeveloped land. I'm not really thinking of buying any, though, because I wouldn't be able to do anything with it....other than watch it burn, occasionally.

----------


## szlamany

My boys were just an excuse to go see what computer hardware company Pixar just created with Disney.

Toy Story was a game changer in animation...

----------


## Gruff

> The only land that I can find is too close to the guff and in outrageously rated raccoon zones


Some people have delightfully fuzzy and perfect ears.  Others have a huge gulf between them.

----------


## dday9

> By the way, what is land going for down there in $/acre? 
> 
> I was looking at a parcel of about 20 acres in northern Idaho for around 2K/acre, but now it looks like prices have jumped up to around 5k/acre for undeveloped land. I'm not really thinking of buying any, though, because I wouldn't be able to do anything with it....other than watch it burn, occasionally.


If you're in town its about $20,000 an acre, if you're South of town then its about $5,000 an acre(bad flood zones), and if you're North of town then its about $10,000 an acre.

----------


## dday9

What's crazy is when my parents bought land north of town in 1998, they bought 3 acres for $5,000. Well 3 and 1/2 but it was an irregular lot that partially sat on wetlands.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That' a fair amount higher than I would have expected down there. However, I went looking again, and that isn't currently unreasonably high per acre in some parts of Idaho...in other parts, it would just be unreasonable to live there.

----------


## homer13j

> If you're in town its about $20,000 an acre, if you're South of town then its about $5,000 an acre(bad flood zones), and if you're North of town then its about $10,000 an acre.


Come to Ohio. Land is pretty cheap here because... well, it's Ohio.

----------


## dday9

I've never been to Ohio, but the pictures you've posted here and on FB are gorgeous.

----------


## dday9

My best friend from childhood is from Ohio and I remember almost getting to go with him up there but... we were also very bad as children and I did something that prevented me from going...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, I think that most of Ohio is really nice. I went to grad school at Miami University in Oxford, OH. It was a pretty nice, pastoral, setting with a fair amount of recreational opportunities for someone who likes to cover lots of distance. The hiking wasn't great, but the biking was excellent. There were some large state parks with good hiking/camping not too far distant, either. It's a good state.

----------


## Gruff

My folks were from the mid west.  Iowa and Nebraska.  They couldn't wait to move someplace else.

----------


## szlamany

I traveled all over the Midwest during the 1980's (for work) - I could not imagine moving away from the northeast for this area.  Spent summers working in Chi-town - all over Ohio, Michigan - Missouri.

I live in CT and really like going into NYC for many different activities.  Being close to ocean-like beaches - really important.

----------


## dday9

We have a beach on our lake, my wife's mamere calls it a "blake". Ocean-like....  not even close.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Miami University in Oxford, OH


Did they offer courses in Geography?

----------


## dday9

Yeah Miami University confused the heck out of me when I played as Akron in the NCAA games. I was expecting "The U"...

----------


## FunkyDexter

Not just that but, speaking as a Brit, Oxford is NOT in Ohio.

----------


## dday9

Its not?

----------


## dday9

Didn't some theoretical physicist go to some college o'er there?

----------


## szlamany

Just asking that question causes uncertainty...

----------


## FunkyDexter

Yep, best avoided on principle

----------


## homer13j

> Not just that but, speaking as a Brit, Oxford is NOT in Ohio.


Oxford, Ohio
London, Ohio
Portsmouth, Ohio
Andover, Ohio
Plymouth, Ohio
Bristol, Ohio
Brentwood, Ohio
Winchester, Ohio
Newport, Ohio
Manchester, Ohio
Sheffield, Ohio
Mansfield, Ohio

And probably a whole bunch more...

----------


## Gruff

Oxford Oregon.  Named after the ox that went wading.
Gooseneck Oregon.  necking capital of the NorthWest.
Boring Oregon.  Well....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oxford OH is probably about as pretentious as Oxford Ol' England. Nice town, though.

I have a commentary about some towns across the border in Indiana, but it's an auditory story that doesn't work well written. Basically, I realized that I couldn't talk about either Milan or Versailles, because the locals pronounced those words so differently that they didn't even know where I was talking about.

----------


## Gruff

I never cared for Lima Peru.  After all it's where the beans come from right?

----------


## dday9

I lived in Jeffersonville, IN after Hurricane Rita. I remember going on a boy scout trip with the troop up there and getting hammered right before a hunted house attraction.

----------


## Gruff

You only find hunted house while house hunting.

----------


## Gruff

Sweet potato head Popeye says.  "I yam what I yam."

----------


## dday9

Sweet potatoes? Yuk yuk yuk.

----------


## homer13j

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Intercourse, Pennsylvania.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Oxford, Ohio
> London, Ohio
> Portsmouth, Ohio
> Andover, Ohio
> Plymouth, Ohio
> Bristol, Ohio
> Brentwood, Ohio
> Winchester, Ohio
> Newport, Ohio
> ...


Wow talk about name theft on a grand scale!, everyone of those places is a place in the UK (although i had to look up Andover as its some tiny place no-one has ever heard of)

At least New Orleans, New York and New Jersey had the decency to put "New" at the beginning of there names   :Smilie:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Andover's just up the road from me.  I used to contract for the MOD at the army HQ there.  Decent place to work.  Socialising... not so much.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

okay okay some tiny place only FD has ever heard of ( happy now  :Wink: ) 




> Decent place to work. Socialising... not so much.


I went to University in Sheffield and i could say the exact opposite, great place to socialise, but no jobs !!

----------


## szlamany

> Wow talk about name theft on a grand scale!, everyone of those places is a place in the UK (although i had to look up Andover as its some tiny place no-one has ever heard of)
> 
> At least New Orleans, New York and New Jersey had the decency to put "New" at the beginning of there names


Wasn't it the less then creative British settlers that picked those boring names?

I live in Connecticut - a native American word celebrating Long Island sound...

[edit] I guess the middle of Ohio doesn't have all that much to celebrate - corn is corn is corn... [/edit]

----------


## szlamany

Jay Leno came from Andover, Mass...

Best roast beef sandwiches can be found in North Andover...

Which like most Mass words have odd pronunciations - it's "Nor-thand'-over".

Worchester is "Woossss-ter"...

How do you Brits pronounce the place name Worchester?

----------


## szlamany

I was born in Queens, NY - I'm not even sure what Queen was Queen when that was named...

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I went to University in Sheffield and i could say the exact opposite, great place to socialise, but no jobs !!


I've seen The Full Monty and I know for a fact there's money to be made by a good looking fella who's ready to take his kit off.




> Wasn't it the less then creative British settlers that picked those boring names?


Well... yeah... but those settlers did go on to become less than creative Americans.




> How do you Brits pronounce the place name Worchester?


I think you mean Worcestershire (like the sauce) and we pronounce is Woost-a-sheer.  There's no good reason for us to do this except that it confuses Americans and we find that funny :Stick Out Tongue: 

If you want a really confusing time, check out the pronunciation of Welsh or Cornish place names.

----------


## dday9

Try pronouncing Norwegian names...

----------


## dday9

Flekkefjord
Stavanger
Kragerø

----------


## Gruff

Nor(th)wegians.  Them Wegians are a funny people.   :Big Grin: 
Makes you wonder whatever happened to the Sou(th)wegians.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

South wegy-ans? I think they got their undies in a bunch and left.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Andover's just up the road from me.  I used to contract for the MOD at the army HQ there.  Decent place to work.  Socialising... not so much.


and why is 'hants' short for 'Hampshire'?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Because Foots would have made no sense at all.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Wasn't it the less then creative British settlers that picked those boring names?


Hey Hey Hey, who said they were boring names those names are fantastic which was probably why they were stolen in the first place !!!




> I've seen The Full Monty and I know for a fact there's money to be made by a good looking fella who's ready to take his kit off.


Only to true, that film almost exactly reflects reality!!




> How do you Brits pronounce the place name Worchester?





> I think you mean Worcestershire (like the sauce) and we pronounce is Woost-a-sheer. There's no good reason for us to do this except that it confuses Americans and we find that funny


Surely FD he meant Worcester pronounced "Wuster" -  "Worcester is a city and the county town of Worcestershire"  or were you just using the county name as an excuse for ridicule ?  :Smilie:

----------


## szlamany

I did have a misspelling - the city in Massachusetts is Worcester - not sure where the "h" came from  :Smilie: 

There is a Leicester in Massachusetts as well - that also has just two syllables...

----------


## FunkyDexter

Homer, I'm disappointed in you.  Why haven't you posted this one yet

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Any place that has cester or chester or caster in the name is a roman name and essentially just means military camp. 

Maybe that why you Americans like those names so much  :Smilie:

----------


## Gruff

And any place that has smoopi or poopi in the name is a jewish name and essentially means "You can't trust a Roman."

----------


## FunkyDexter

> And any place that has ... poopi in the name is a jewish name


I have a Jewish Toilet?!  Why am I only learning this now ?!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You named your toilet?

----------


## szlamany

Only after he got pissed...

----------


## dday9

Those are some crappy puns.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> You named your toilet?


No, but it has poopi init.  (I should probably flush)

----------


## szlamany

Class-y - I Object!

----------


## Gruff

Amazing the way puns quickly stoop to the lowest low.
Hopefully it will pass soon.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Yeah, it's all gone wrong.  Quick Let Scat Outta here.

----------


## dday9

I can't track where this is going.

----------


## dclamp

Race Track... Post Race

----------


## szlamany

Trace Rack - Roast Pace...

----------


## dday9

Mmm toast....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have birds living in MY toilet. I believe they are a type of pigeon....a stool pigeon.

----------


## szlamany

It must take a lot of intestinal fortitude to drop nuggets like that

----------


## Gruff

Do you feed your pigeons?  You could pinch off a loaf for them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They get corn.

----------


## szlamany

I've seen corn before!

----------


## dday9

Children of the Corn or Koяn?

----------


## dclamp

I went through a corn maze in Michigan. It was fun. Thought I was going to be chased by Malachi from Child of the Corn.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Dog named Trigger shoots Owner

Why isn't Homer posting these?  Should we fear for his safety?  Has he been abducted?

----------


## szlamany

Does he have a dog named trigger?

----------


## szlamany

I avoid SQL triggers - some say I'm gun shy...

----------


## dday9

Oh shoot, they aren't that bad are they?

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

you lot are rifling through these puns so fast i have lost where we are at!

----------


## szlamany

Full bore or nothing at all!

----------


## dday9

Be sure you don't jump the gun there steve.

----------


## Gruff

Cruel and unusual pun-ishment indeed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Kind of funny that it was the woman who should do the hunter safety course. I do support that, but it seems like the dog should also participate.

I'd get into this gunning for punning, but I'd probably write too much and don't currently feel like firing off epistle.

----------


## homer13j

> Dog named Trigger shoots Owner
> 
> Why isn't Homer posting these?  Should we fear for his safety?  Has he been abducted?


Sorry. Been on the road the last couple of weeks.

And why the hell can't I post pictures here anymore? I keep getting some BS about "exceeding your quota."

----------


## FunkyDexter

I wasn't aware there was a quota and if there was Niya would have shattered it long ago.  I'd suggest sticking something in the feedback section. Brad and Steve are the most likely people to be able to sort it out and that's where they usually hang out.

In the meantime... MOAR STUPID NEWS ARTICLES

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Niya didn't post pictures that were uploaded to the site, but links to elsewhere. There is a memory limit per user for uploads.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, I reached the memory quota once and deleted everything. I didn't realize that all my attachments would go bye bye.

----------


## szlamany

I'm getting close to the limit and just thought I would ask Brad or someone in the admin group to up my quota.

I do not want to start deleting what could be important images in threads - that would be a bad thing...

----------


## dday9

I heard that admins like pizza  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't want to be deleting all those lolcats, either. Those are very important.

----------


## dday9

omgz, lolcats r00l!

----------


## Gruff

I exceeded my limit a while ago.  I deleted a slew of pics posted to Post Race as I can't imagine them being too important to anyone.  I also had no idea there was a cap.  

It would have been nice to have advanced warning.
Say... You have used 25% of your allotted image storage space...50%...75%....

----------


## szlamany

The "graph" of what you have used is right on the upload popup.

----------


## dday9

By the way, when you sort members by reputation, I finally made it to the first page.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A long time back, there were 12 reps/page. That may have been an artifact of my browser, but I think it was not, because people would talk about what page they were on. There was a thread in CC (naturally) about the "page X club", though I forget which page the club was for. It wasn't that pretentious Page 1 group, though. I thought I'd be doing pretty well if I made it to the second or third page. How odd.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> By the way, when you sort members by reputation, I finally made it to the first page.


Couldn't resist having a look and I see that I've just got you pipped :Stick Out Tongue: .  What's really impressive is JM's post count...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was here when Megatron crossed 10K. He was the first to do so, and I figured that I'd NEVER get that many posts.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I was here when Megatron crossed 10K. He was the first to do so, and I figured that I'd NEVER get that many posts.


You realize post count is in base 16, right?

----------


## dday9

Tomorrow is the last day that I'm at my office.

----------


## dday9

I start my training on November 9th so I technically have a week off, but really I'll be doing stuff to get my business ready.

----------


## szlamany

What business are you getting ready?

----------


## dday9

I don't want to say too much just yet, but I'm becoming an insurance agency owner for a major company in SW Louisiana.

----------


## dday9

Well not becoming, I already am an agent, I just haven't done my training yet.

----------


## szlamany

Good luck!

How does this fit in with any programming work you might want to do?

----------


## dday9

Unfortunately it doesn't. While I enjoy programming, I know that the money is in insurance. Especially considering that Louisiana has the highest average premium and I make money off of premium.

----------


## dday9

Not to say that I don't enjoy insurance, I love educating people on coverages and also being able to give them comfort when something does happen by saying that they're covered.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Good luck, DD.  You kept that a bit quiet.

----------


## dday9

If you happen to know my real name you can see my business on the Louisiana Secretary of State's website, though it is just my business name, not who I'm appointed with.

----------


## homer13j

Ugh. Over the last two days I've eaten more Halloween candy than I have since I was a kid actively seeking the stuff.  :Sick:

----------


## szlamany

I was initially bothered by the fact that Hershey went and moved manufacturing to Mexico.

Then I realized that chocolate is actually from that part of the world - makes sense in some twisted sort of way.

Hershey CEO was proud to say that labor costs in Mexico were 10% of that in the USA - saved the shareholders 190 million in the first year.  

Too bad the 3000 laid off workers in California (the whole plant) and the others in Hershey PA don't get any of that.

----------


## homer13j

The game show "The Price Is Right" is giving away trips to... Cleveland!

Cleveland Is Now a Vacation Destination on the Price Is Right

Six nights including a "guided food tour" of Tremont and Little Italy! Wooo!

I guess Cancun and Nassau can't be bothered to offer any prize trips anymore... Coming soon: an all-expense paid trip to Detroit!  :LOL:

----------


## SJWhiteley

> ...
> 
> Too bad the 3000 laid off workers in California (the whole plant) and the others in Hershey PA don't get any of that.


They were getting fat, anyway.

----------


## Gruff

Most of the world's cocoa is grown in a narrow belt 10 degrees either side of the Equator.
Brazil, Ecuador, Ghana, Nigeria, and Parts of Asia.  Don't think I ever heard of Mexican cocoa farms.

----------


## szlamany

I was going for historical first use of cacao.

Mexico knows what crops have the most return now...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Well not becoming, I already am an agent, I just haven't done my training yet.


And you aren't going to say? So....does that make you a secret agent?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I was going for historical first use of cacao.
> 
> Mexico knows what crops have the most return now...


The chocolate will mellow you out just a bit more, now.

----------


## dclamp

Road house!

----------


## homer13j

I just voted to legalize pot in the state of Ohio. It probably won't pass...

----------


## dclamp

Marijuana is a drug. Drugs are bad. Bad things are not good.

----------


## dday9

Don't be so sure. Louisiana just passed a major piece of legislation for medicinal use.

----------


## dday9

Really it was already legalized back in the 70s but a system was never put into place, basically what this last piece did was put in a system for those with glaucoma, end stage renal failure, and I think certain types of cancers.

----------


## dclamp

Anything is legal if you don't get caught

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't smoke anything, but I sure do think that pot should be legal.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You must eat pot then?

----------


## dday9

Pot pie.

----------


## homer13j

Twenty years ago today Art Modell (spit) announced he was moving the Cleveland Browns to Baltimore. He tried to blame Cleveland for "not building the Browns a stadium" and thanks to the sycophantic DC/Baltimore media aided by the NFL spin machine this became the accepted narrative.

Cleveland wouldn't build a stadium. 

But the next Tuesday, November 8th, 1995 the voters of Cleveland approved another tax to build a stadium. This fact is often ignored when assigning blame for the entire debacle.

And yes, I'm still not over it.  :Mad:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It was a good move for football: Instant rivalry.

I never knew what excuse they gave, probably because I would have only believed one: Money!

It was a dirty deal, though, and I've never liked the Ravens because of that, despite the fact that I was never a Browns fan.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

To get back to an earlier topic: You can now vape pot. Several years back, a buddy of mine pointed out the obvious name for an e-cig for pot: The iPot.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Who fancies a wedgie?

----------


## BonkerGudd

Yes please  :Mad:

----------


## szlamany

It that bipolar or unipolar?

----------


## dday9

A chameleon walks into a bar. Bartender says, “If your wife calls, I didn’t see you.”

----------


## dday9

A water moccasin slithers into a bar.  The bartender asks "What is your poison?"

----------


## dday9

A giraffe walks into a bar.  The bartender says "Let me guess… A long neck?"

----------


## homer13j

> Who fancies a wedgie?


Oklahoma man who killed stepdad with atomic wedgie gets 30 years in prison

----------


## dday9

> Oklahoma man who killed stepdad with ‘atomic wedgie’ gets 30 years in prison


Oh my...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Homer....you da man. That's some freakiness there.

----------


## dday9

I will be in Chicago from tomorrow until the following Wednesday.

----------


## dday9

Doing some training.

----------


## dclamp

Extramarital "Training"

----------


## dday9

What?! No!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, no. Why would somebody go to Chicago, especially this time of year, for anything of that sort?

----------


## dday9

Man, I am up here and its freezing!

----------


## dday9

Mais I get into my room and they have the thermometer set at 65 too!!!

----------


## dday9

Unfortunately I ordered a laptop and it was suppose to be in last Wed. but they didn't actually ship it until Friday...

----------


## Gruff

Does it have that new laptop smell?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure I want to know what that would be.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Man, I am up here and its freezing!


Literally, I'm sure.

At least it's not snowing.

Yeah, the North basically sucks.

----------


## dday9

I realized today that as cold as it is here is the coldest it will get back home.

----------


## homer13j

> I realized today that as cold as it is here is the coldest it will get back home.


Oh, quit your whining. You haven't even seen any snow.

----------


## dday9

It was raining last night, thank God it did not snow!

----------


## Gruff

Snow is just rain with attitude.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Drove through snow yesterdday, though it wasn't much.

----------


## homer13j

The first snow I encountered this year was Oct. 17th along I-80 near Clearfield, PA. It was a strange drive... bright sunshine one minute, clouds and rain/snow the next.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Drove through snow yesterday


Drive through Restaurants, Drive through Wedding Chapels... is there anything you Americans _won't_ drive through?

----------


## szlamany

> Snow is just rain with attitude.


Many times snow is just rain with altitude!

----------


## Gruff

For kids getting out of school due to snow.  Snow is rain with gratitude.

----------


## szlamany

I remember the snow-cane of November 2012 - when Hurricane Sandy turned into a nor'easter a week later.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novemb...2_nor%27easter

That was snow with amplitude!

----------


## FunkyDexter

The snow round my way always falls in exactly the right places.  It's snow with aptitude.

----------


## szlamany

I always thought your snow was just of a different longitude.

----------


## Gruff

Women of snow are known for their icy pulchritude.
Hermits of snow are known for their chilly solitude.
Square igloos are known for their rectitude.

I'm all out of tude.   :Big Grin:

----------


## peet

no snow... and i live on the north pole.. ffs I cancel Christmas this year....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Drive through Restaurants, Drive through Wedding Chapels... is there anything you Americans _won't_ drive through?


A sufficiently large pile of pig doots would stop me.

----------


## dday9

Louisiana has drive through daiquiri shops.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Dive-through daiquiri shops.

----------


## homer13j

A year ago on this date I was plowing a foot of snow off my driveway. Today I mowed my lawn, raked leaves and washed my car. Life is good when it's warm out.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We just got several more inches of snow on the ski hill. I have to drive back from Portland in a couple days. Hope the passes are clear, cause my tires are not so goodly on snow.

----------


## Gruff

Portland Oregon or Portland Maine?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I hope it's OR, as the drive back from ME would take a fair amount longer than the one day I have.

----------


## dday9

I ordered hash browns with my grand slam.

----------


## homer13j

> I ordered hash browns with my grand slam.


Good call.

----------


## Gruff

> I hope it's OR, as the drive back from ME would take a fair amount longer than the one day I have.


I live and work close to the Columbia about an hour Northwest of Portland.
Man I miss the place.  The bumpkins out here drain your brain cells through osmosis.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I ordered hash browns with my grand slam.


I had to look up Grand Slam, and i am assuming here that you meant Grand Slam Breakfast 




> two buttermilk pancakes, two eggs,* two bacon strips and two sausage links


 and obviously you added hash browns. 


Buttermilk pancakes... seriously what are they doing with the rest of that food?

What is a Sausage Link? why not just say two Sausages? unless they are different?

...and where are my Toast, beans and Garlic mushrooms !!!!?????!!!!!

----------


## Gruff

> What is a Sausage Link? why not just say two Sausages? unless they are different?


Sausage in a casing is linked sausage.  Sausage (Spiced meat) can also be served without a casing as in sausage meat patty.




> ...and where are my Toast, beans and Garlic mushrooms !!!!?????!!!!!


Dude!  If I ate beans for breakfast the EPA would shut me down.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Sausage in a casing is linked sausage.


....or just a Sausage




> Sausage (Spiced meat) can also be served without a casing as in sausage meat patty.


... or Sausage meat

Geeez you guys do like to add extra food words for no reason, i thought we (English) had the monopoly on that!

----------


## Gruff

Thought you Brits called em Bangers.  *Grin*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You have to communicate to your audience. In this case, the audience is used to sausage coming in two forms: Link or patty.

----------


## Gruff

All Champagne is sparkling wine, but not all sparkling wine is Champagne.
All links are sausages, but not all sausages are links.

All Eggo's... Well they are all Eggos I guess.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Thought you Brits called em Bangers


Not since the 70s.

Links are golf courses.  You wouldn't want to play golf on a sausage.  You'd just look silly.

----------


## dday9

Mash and bangers

----------


## Gruff

You could play golf with a sausage I suppose.  Putting would be a bear though.

----------


## homer13j

A meatball would be better, but you'd have to let it get really, really stale first.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've had that meatball.

----------


## Gruff

Me at ball.  Probably a wallflower.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Like a ricochet biscuit?

----------


## homer13j

> Like a ricochet biscuit?


Whaddaya want for nothing?

----------


## FunkyDexter

I find it wonderful that I live in a world where somebody would actually go to the trouble of working out the lyrics for that song. :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I remember that from grade school.

----------


## szlamany

And here I thought you were more my age - I'm guessing you are still on the uphill side of the 5-0...

----------


## homer13j

> And here I thought you were more my age - I'm guessing you are still on the uphill side of the 5-0...


Unless it's the original version he remembers:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, but by less than two years.

----------


## szlamany

I'm only that far into now...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Had my credit card number stolen for the third time this year. It's getting old, but is it just a statistical blip?

----------


## Gruff

I hear it's life-lock and all those security companies that are behind it.  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah...but no. After all, it's only an inconvenience for me. Somebody may be out some cash, though I'm not sure whether it is the vendor or the bank, but it's not identity.

----------


## dday9

I've finished my training in Chicago.

----------


## dday9

Now I'm scrabbling for my December 1st start date.

----------


## dday9

In fact, I'm sitting in my office right now.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Scabbling for a start date? Wouldn't it be easier just to throw darts or something? What kind of start date would you come up with if all you had for scrabble pieces was vowels?

----------


## Gruff

Io/io/io ?

----------


## Gruff

Odd.  I typed that all in caps and the forum proper cased it.

----------


## dclamp

New job?

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Odd.  I typed that all in caps and the forum proper cased it.


To coin a phrase: "You Lie (boy)!"

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Odd. I typed that all in caps and the forum proper cased it.


Yeah, it does that.  I think it's to stop people "shouting" by accident.  If you include a few lower case letters it allows the upper case ones but all upper case gets automatically adjusted.

----------


## Siddharth Rout

This

----------


## Siddharth Rout

is simply

----------


## Siddharth Rout

crazy

----------


## dday9

Koolsid!

----------


## dday9

> New job?


Not exactly, I'm with the same company but rather than working with my dad I own my own agency now.

----------


## dclamp

OH! Fancy that. So can you give me a deal on insurance. Half off please.

----------


## dday9

lol I can't even give myself a deal on insurance.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And they shipped you to Chicago? Is this Mob Insurance?

----------


## Gruff

Youse should buy some insurance in case like something heavy should (God forbid) fall on your head.

----------


## dclamp

> Youse should buy some insurance in case like something heavy should (God forbid) fall on your head.


Yeah, make sure you have good dental insurance that covers teeth converting to piano keys.

----------


## Pc Monk

Hi vbforums

----------


## dclamp

Hi Pc Monk

----------


## Gruff

Is there such a thing as a non-politically correct monk?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Some of those ultra-orthodox folks getting into fights over shrines in some church somewhere....man, this story sucks because I don't remember enough of the details and don't feel like looking them up.

----------


## Pc Monk

i dont know is there ?

----------


## homer13j

I still say PC Monk's avatar looks like race car driver Boris Said.

----------


## homer13j

> If you include a few lower case letters it allows the upper case ones but all upper case gets automatically adjusted.


UNLESS YOU PUT A SMILIE AFTER IT :wave:

----------


## Pc Monk

the picture belongs to Serj Tankian

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Kneel before Simon

----------


## Gruff

BTW the natives are getting restless again.

----------


## szlamany

Where is Niya and those mermaids??

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The natives are revolting!

----------


## szlamany

Revolting - is that what happens when you charge your cell phone battery?

----------


## homer13j

> Kneel before Simon


You didn't say "Simon says."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ohm My GOD No! That would be re-amping up. Of course, if you chose to cross the leads, the battery wouldn't offer any resistance.

----------


## FunkyDexter

If you cross the leads it destroys the universe.  I saw it on a documentary about ghost busters.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Funny thing that. You should NEVER do this as it will cause terrible damage....or....well, ok, cross the streams and you end up with an unimpressive and barely harmful result.

----------


## Gruff

The peasants are revolting.  Of course they are.  Have you seen those people?
-Mel Brooks-

Crossing streams can get your feet wet.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Especially if you are changing horses at the time.

----------


## Gruff

How much horse power does that take?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

1.684, roughly.

----------


## homer13j

I find this story a bit hard to swallow...

UK woman says she eats 20 sponges a day

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, she might be into colon cleansing.

On the other hand, have you ever smeeled a sponge that was in any condition other than brand new? They smell somewhere between pretty bad and putrid....probably pretty chewy, though, and possibly fairly nutritious.

----------


## dclamp

Even the smell of new sponges would make me regurgitate.

----------


## Gruff

Not the most absorbing topic.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sponges (the original, not the synthetic replacement) are just creatures that sit on their butts and suck in any food that floats by.

I envy sponges.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I resemble sponges, at times.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My pants are not square.

----------


## Gruff

Loofha sponges are made from a plant of the cucumber family.
Sea sponges are animals?  Didn't know that.
The biggest sponges found in the wild are my relatives.   :Wink:

----------


## dclamp

I am going to have to wring my mind to get rid of this useless information

----------


## dday9

This race is posty.

----------


## dclamp

Do you sell volcano insurance?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yes, they are animals, here's a telling part of the reasoning:



> They have a simple immune system – a sponge will accept a graft of its own flesh, but will reject that of another sponge. This rejection can be stopped by using an immunosuppressant widely used in medicine. In other words, we share a biochemical pathway that the body uses to distinguish self and non-self.


Note the implications of this statement. Are you aware of those scouring pads that have the sponge on one side and some kind of coarser material on the other side? Those are unnatural. Unnatural, I say!!! Those are GMO sponges. They are genetically modified frankencleaner sponges which should be banned from kitchens and households around the planet. Why, I'd bet that gal has never even tried eating one of those types of sponges!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> some kind of coarser material on the other side?


Never go to the other side.

----------


## FunkyDexter

If you blend a sponge, it reforms!

----------


## dday9

> Do you sell volcano insurance?


Aren't we over due for a volcano?

----------


## FunkyDexter

There hasn't been one round my way for ages.

----------


## Gruff

Speaking of volcanos... Hot sponge baths for everyone!

----------


## Gruff

Speaking of volcanos... I was there when Mount St Helens blew. (About sixty miles away.)
It looked like the end of the world.  A huge inverted cone of black that filled the sky.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was around when Mt. St. Helens blew, as well. It didn't look like squat, to me, cause I was in New Hampshire.

----------


## Pc Monk

a programmer should retire at the age of ... ?

----------


## homer13j

> a programmer should retire at the age of ... ?


237.3

----------


## homer13j

Meanwhile in Florida...

Man Kills Imaginary Friend, Turns Self In, Takes World's Saddest Mug Shot

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure that it counts as bizarre if it happened in Florida.

----------


## Gruff

Ah Florida.  Where Fluoride Toothpaste is grown on the vine.

----------


## homer13j

Currency markets have gone haywire since midnight UTC yesterday. The Euro was poised to drop below US$1 after the new year... at least that was the consensus among those who predict these things. And I want a new Italian shifter kart chassis, dammit!

An(other) excuse for the fed to hold off the inevitable interest rate increase? We're already $20 trillion in debt...

Sorry for going serious in a distinctly non-serious thread, but crap like this keeps me awake at night.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

THAT keeps you awake at night?!?!?!?!?

My appreciation for your weirdness has never been higher, and that's a compliment, since I do appreciate the weird. 

I think that an interest rate hike is inevitable this month, though it may be largely symbolic. There's talk of it being the first step on a march towards higher rates. I don't believe that. I think they'll bump it up a quarter point, then sit tight for quite some time unless inflation begins to spike upwards. However, I feel that they've laid down so much talk over the last few months that not raising rates might cause more alarm than raising them.

----------


## homer13j

> THAT keeps you awake at night?!?!?!?!?


A certain relative of mine is a currency speculator and has been betting against the Euro for over a year now saying it will drop below the dollar. He was right until last March. Since then it's been a rough journey ending in the biggest spike (~4c in 4 hours after my last post) in several years. He still says the Euro will drop below the dollar in the first 3-4 months of 2016. My investment in this is minimal, but it still has the potential to pay off relatively handsomely if it all works out.

----------


## homer13j

...and I can get a new shifter kart chassis for about 25-28% less than I would have paid if I bought it last year!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That would be significant.

----------


## dday9

I have been busy.

----------


## dday9

That is the understatement of the year.

----------


## dday9

Everybody that I talked to said that starting a business was super easy.

----------


## dday9

oops I forgot my sarcasm tags

----------


## dday9

[sarcasm]Everybody that I talked to said that starting a business was super easy.[/sarcasm]

----------


## dday9

Oh no!!! GRUFF!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh no...picture.

----------


## dday9

Oh. Well it was some guy kneeling in anguish with some kind of mask on yelling "ROCKET!!!"

----------


## dday9

I never watched the movie or read the comics but I got the gist.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

With a dead raccoon?

----------


## dday9

Oh yeah, I guess I should've mentioned that key feature.

----------


## Gruff

Gasp Gasp Arrrg!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Plenty of discussion for an absent picture.

----------


## szlamany

I thought we were supposed to use our imagination here...

----------


## dday9



----------


## Bonker Gudd



----------


## Gruff

Someone get your goat?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A unicorn goat? Is he less horny than the typical goat?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If that goat butts you, would you veer off to the left? Can he compensate by adjusting his stance?

----------


## Gruff

Funny I just assumed his head was rotated just so to the camera such that the other horn was out of sight.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Where's the fun in that?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> A unicorn goat?


A unigoat

----------


## dday9

Better than goaticorn.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You're kidding.

----------


## dday9

:Spam:

----------


## Gruff

[Insert joke here.]

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Uni-corny?

----------


## Gruff

At the least... more pleasant to look upon than the goat.

----------


## FunkyDexter

You guys better watch what you say about my Nanny!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Could we goad your goat with an oat?

----------


## szlamany

When I heard unigoat I thought of the movie Waiting and the greatest game ever known to man...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6PAUSlCLXM

The goat is the holy grail...

----------


## FunkyDexter

I... Errr... If.... When...  Nope, I have nothing to add after watching that.

----------


## szlamany

The movie is honestly hilarious - worthy of watching - you would be surprised.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's certainly strange.

----------


## dclamp

I play goat simulator.... 



http://www.goat-simulator.com/

----------


## FunkyDexter

I keep meaning to have a go on Goat Simulator.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've looked at it. It's a truly strange idea.

----------


## szlamany

> It's certainly strange.





> I've looked at it. It's a truly strange idea.


Last couple of posts - just "strange"?  Is this the same Shaggy that often goes into post rants of puns right here in Post Race?

Have pod people taken over your brain?

If you are too busy to give us your full attention then maybe no post is better  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Too stressed. Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.

Once everything gets shipped, which I hope to do tomorrow, then life will become less stressful. I'll presently present my presents to the post office. That will only be after I have left the office, though. So, I'll go post office to the post office to post some offerings.

That's all I've got.

----------


## Gruff

I would have thought presents would be easy for you.  Fish for everyone!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

People complain.

----------


## dday9

People are strange.

----------


## Gruff

Some people carp.  If they net gifted fish.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They didnt like my pike, they said my bass was crass, and they said my tench had a certain stench.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> People complain


Well, if you will insist on doing your Xmas shopping in September it's not surprising the gifts are less than welcome by December.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fish jerky should be considered a cherished treat.

----------


## Gruff

I've never cared for a strong fishy flavor.  Perch was my favorite as it was the cleanest tasting finny treat.  Each to their own.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Salmon, over rice, with a bit of wasabi and soy sauce.

----------


## Gruff

Ugh.  Here.  You can have my portion of salmon.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, mine was a raw comment, sushi as it was.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Though I should also note that this might be the first time in history that a raccoon passed up food of any sort.

----------


## dday9

I ran over a raccoon this past weekend  :Frown:

----------


## dday9

Then again, I don't brake for animals.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sounds like the animals might break for you, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Reminds me of two stories, and since this is post race, I'll tell them both:

A buddy from college told me about dozing in the passenger seat of a car while a friend of his was driving one day at highway speeds. Suddenly, the car started shaking all over the place. My buddy was jolted awake by this, and by the driver yelling, "GOT HIM!!" When my buddy looked out the window, he was out in a field, where the driver had gone to take out a woodchuck with the car.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In grad school, I was riding with a friend of mine sometime after dark. We struck a small, dark, animal and weren't sure what it was, so we backed up to get the headlights on it. It proved to be a mink, which is a very unusual animal to hit with a car. My friend walked over to it and stood, bent over, looking at it. At that point, the mink, which proved to be only stunned, raised its head and sniffed my friends foot. My friend was well aware how well armed and dangerous a mink could be, so he pretty much levitated straight up. That was a marvelous feat of feet, to be sure, and I was thoroughly entertained. The mink was not so entertained, and promptly continued its journey off to the swamp, no doubt in search of some willow to chew on for its headache.

----------


## dday9

Both of those stories are certainly unique, although I have gone off road once or twice(or exactly 3 times...) in my friend's truck with a shotgun when we've spotted a rabbit.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> in my friend's truck with a shotgun when we've spotted a rabbit.


Shhh. Be vewy vewy quiet, I'm hunting wabbits!

----------


## dday9



----------


## Gruff

Waccoons are wioting in the stweets.

----------


## dday9

Waccoons in Waco too?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Just more FUD.

----------


## Gruff

No doubt about it. Waging Waccoons!

----------


## dday9

Raging raccoons wager wealth.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm tired of this subject. I can't rhyme raccons with you loons.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was just caroled. It's snowing like the dickens out there, which is a rare thing down here in the desert. Three young neighbor girls knocked on my door. When I opened it, they sang "We Wish you a Merry Christmas". It was pretty nice of them.

----------


## dday9

My wife does caroling nearly every Christmas, mostly to older widowed ladies but if there are a lot of people that they intend to carol to on a particular street or neighborhood then they'll go to each house.

----------


## dday9

It's amazing how a little selflessness such as caroling to people can really brighten somebody's day/season.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I'd have to say that it was pretty nice of them. On the other hand, people would probably pay good money for me to NOT sing. I carry a tune like it was a dead skunk.

----------


## dday9

Hurray! Congrats Shaggy and welcome to the club.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I tried to bake a cake for my tenants birthday.  It did not go well.

----------


## dday9

What could've happened?

----------


## homer13j

> What could've happened?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How did you ever find that?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

```
For x = 0 to 1000
 Write("I will not spam the post race!")
Next
```

And there's that.

----------


## szlamany

> How did you ever find that?


I can actually recall that - yikes!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I didn't have a TV in those days....or at any time since those days, for that matter. We'd watch TV at my grandmothers house, but we never saw the Little Rascals.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Wow, there is a seriously unacceptable moment at 56 secs.  You couldn't make that now.

----------


## FunkyDexter

The post race has stalled.  In the words of the Beastie Boys...

Kick It!

----------


## dday9

Mom you just jealous its the Beastie BOYS!!

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> The post race has stalled. In the words of the Beastie Boys...


Man that's so Post - Race, as they like some white dudes doing hip-hop!!!!

----------


## FunkyDexter

NSA You're just jealous it's the

POST RACE!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We need some random topic to argue about. I don't have any suggestions, though.

----------


## szlamany

Reagan was the best president we have had in the past 50 years!

----------


## FunkyDexter

"It has been said that politics is the second oldest profession. I have learned that it bears a striking resemblance to the first."

He was definitely more quotable than your last couple of incumbents.

----------


## Gruff

> I didn't have a TV in those days....or at any time since those days, for that matter. We'd watch TV at my grandmothers house, but we never saw the Little Rascals.


Yes, Me too.  Grandma's TV somehow got reception from the 1930's.

----------


## szlamany

> Yes, Me too.  Grandma's TV somehow got reception from the 1930's.


That was Sunday morning re-runs.

Creature Features.  Abbott and Costello.  Davey and Goliath.

----------


## dday9

I remember when my parents built their house we lived in my grand-parents in-law house which was basically a studio apartment with two beds in the living room(one for my parents and one for my brother and I), on Saturday mornings they played cartoons until about noon.

----------


## dclamp

Who's on first!
Who's on first?

----------


## Gruff

> on Saturday mornings they played cartoons until about noon.


Oh! In the 1950's we used to call that day care.

----------


## dday9

When my parents finished construction they purchased satellite TV and we became civilized people  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We'd get together to watch Bugs Bunny in grad school. Now that I think about it, that might be the same period that DDay remembers from his youth.

----------


## dday9

My parents built their house when I was in Kindergarten up until 1st grade.

----------


## dday9

I remember watching looney toons too on those Saturday mornings.

----------


## dday9

My favorite was Bugs and Elmer

----------


## szlamany

I was talking about black and white shows that pre-date that stuff by several decades.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I remember Gilligan's Island in color. I'm not entirely sure that was possible. That show didn't run for all that long, and went off the air before I was born. Was it shot in black and white and colorized?

I suppose the follow up question would be: Why would I ask THAT here?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

post race

----------


## dday9

The real question is why wouldn't you ask that here.

----------


## szlamany

> I remember Gilligan's Island in color. I'm not entirely sure that was possible. That show didn't run for all that long, and went off the air before I was born. Was it shot in black and white and colorized?
> 
> I suppose the follow up question would be: Why would I ask THAT here?


First season black and white - 2nd/3rd season in color.

Same thing happened to I Dream of Jennie - even though NBC was testing color in 1965, Jennie remained black and white until color generally overcame the nation in 66 (for prime-time at least).

----------


## dclamp

They should revert back to black and white. It will save on bandwidth.

----------


## dclamp

I love Lucy

----------


## dday9

I watched I Dream of Jennie almost every night for a year to fall asleep.

----------


## dday9

I love master's car.

----------


## Gruff

The studio considered Jeenie's original costume too risque.  
They altered it to cover up her belly button.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was wondering who this "Jennie" was.

----------


## Gruff

subsequent marathonus!

----------


## Gruff

I looked it up and we are all wrong.  It was: I Dream Of Jeannie.

Few remember it was a cheap knock off of the movie "The Brass Bottle".
Burl Ives was the Genie.  Thank your stars they covered up his belly button.

Barbara Eden was in the movie but She played the part of Tony Randall's straight laced girl friend.  Not alas a Genie.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

But in the TV series, she was the Jeanuine item.

----------


## szlamany

I'm so glad I left you with that misspelling to have such phun with...

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I love Lucy


I Hate Lucy

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Why are we reminiscing about old TV?, most of it was just as bad as New TV apart from cartoons, cartoons used to be better (apart from Cartoon films, damn there is always an exception!!!).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I seem to remember that the "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes" cartoon was pretty good...so it didn't last long.

----------


## Gruff

Howdy Doody, Tom Terrific.  George of the Jungle, Felix the Cat (Lame.), Super Chicken,  Touche Turtle. (You knew the job was dangerous when you took it Fred.), Flash Gordon (Not the cartoon). Superman (George Reeves)  Sky King, Rocket man, Roy Rogers, Daniel Boone (Fess Parker), Abbot and Costello movies, Laural and Hardy, Tons of westerns.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Random memory time?

My sister was into Zoom and the Electric Company (I think that was the name).

----------


## szlamany

Electric Company came out of Manhattan - from the same place Sesame Street came from (CTW - Children's Television Workshop).  Spent my childhood in NYC.

Zoom was a couple of years later and from PBS station WGBH - a Boston production.

My first job was mixing audio in a public access TV station in 1978.  We had equipment where you would actually splice the video tape - cut and re-connect *physically*.  Marked with a yellow crayon as you slowly hand spun it around the helical head of the video pickup.

Memories...

----------


## dday9

Old farts  :Wink:

----------


## homer13j

> Random memory time?
> 
> My sister was into Zoom and the Electric Company (I think that was the name).


My first grade teacher would show us Zoom and the Electric Company whenever she wanted to shut us up for a half hour or so. So we watched a lot of episodes...

One of my favorites was Hong Kong Phooey - a bumbling crime fighting dog voiced by Scatman Crothers.

----------


## FunkyDexter

My old band used to do a rock version of the sound track to Hong Kong Phooey.  It's was Henrific!

We also did the Banana Splits.

----------


## dday9

Hong Kong Phooey, the number 1 super guy!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Hong Kong Phooey, faster than the human eye

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I didn't see many of those.

----------


## FunkyDexter

For shame, Shaggy, you broke the lyrical chain.  You've got no style.  No groovy style.  And I bet your car stops.

----------


## Gruff

Phooey on that hooey.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I didn't know the lyrics, so I headed off in a different direction. Not a better direction, or even a very directed direction, but a different one.

----------


## homer13j

The Airing Of Grievances went a bit too far this year...

Woman Charged with Attempted Murder after Beating Husband with Festivus Pole

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, the holidays CAN be a bit stressful.

----------


## dday9

Merry Christmas y'all, I probably won't be on until Monday or so.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Merry Christmas, all y'all. I'll be on and off throughout. Lots of eating to be done, though.

----------


## szlamany

Post race seems like the best place - Merry Christmas!!

----------


## homer13j

Merry Christmas.

----------


## Gruff

I'll be here at work until 2:00pm or so.

Peace on Earth and good will to geeks everywhere.

----------


## szlamany

Off to my wife's 80 year old parents house for all those seven fishes Italians eat.

I do not eat seafood.

 :Frown: 

I'm sure our resident fish biologist has something to add to this  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonker Gudd



----------


## dclamp

I will be working tomorrow. Yay

----------


## Bonker Gudd



----------


## dclamp



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Off to my wife's 80 year old parents house for all those seven fishes Italians eat.
> 
> I do not eat seafood.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure our resident fish biologist has something to add to this


Nothing useful, so go, with the grace of cod!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Attachment 133721


I like that. I'd like to en-JOIN you to post more.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oop, I guess that pun left everybody stunned.

----------


## dday9

We should have a Christmas tree smiley.

----------


## dday9

Anyone know of a moderator that could propose that?

----------


## dday9

It could be :tree:

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Oop, I guess that pun left everybody stunned.


No, just disconnected. I think your data was way off-base. Maybe everyone is just trying to collate after the Christmas holiday?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The collation will be even more disordered in a few days, from what I hear.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

At least I got in some good skiing. We haven't had that for several years.

----------


## Gruff

Darn.  Time for DEQ (Again.)  Wish I was Skiing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Department of Environmental Quality? (that's what it would be to me)
Depressed Elf Quantifying? (that seems appropriate at this time of year)
Derogatory Effusive Quatrain?

----------


## Gruff

Dangerously Evil Que-tips?

Yeah.  I live on the border of the zone where DEQ is required.
If I lived a couple of streets over I would not have to get my car checked at all.  It's not that big a deal except I have to take time off work to get it done.  

I also have take my car to a mechanic and get the "Check Engine Light" reset so DEQ will run their tests.
It passes every-time, but they will turn me away if it is on.

Its been on since I bought the car.  The diagnostics say there is an issue with the catalytic converter, but the car runs clean anyway.  Meh!

----------


## dday9

I had a friend who's catalytic converter went out. It got so bad that he could not go over the threshold from his driveway to his garage.

----------


## Gruff

Okay the light is out.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He should try some Metamucil. I hear that works on blockages.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Okay the light is out.


Black tape works wonders, doesn't it?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, DEQ does mean Department of Environmental Quality? And you were using it as a synonym for emissions testing??? Bad raccoon!! You're confusing the masses.

----------


## szlamany

> I had a friend who's catalytic converter went out. It got so bad that he could not go over the threshold from his driveway to his garage.


IF I am not mistaken that is due to the trapping of exhaust gases in the engine.

I had a straight pipe cut the shape of a cat convertor for my 83 Pontiac TA (actually it was more bent then straight).

----------


## dclamp

I submitted my first Coding Contest entry. I hope I win.

----------


## Gruff

> So, DEQ does mean Department of Environmental Quality? And you were using it as a synonym for emissions testing??? Bad raccoon!! You're confusing the masses.


I am a never ending source of emissions.

----------


## Gruff

> Black tape works wonders, doesn't it?


Dude!  Wish I had thought of that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Do you deem it fit to remit what you emit?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> IF I am not mistaken that is due to the trapping of exhaust gases in the engine.


Try some bean-o in the tank.

----------


## szlamany

I'm glad I could be of service to your wit  :Smilie:

----------


## homer13j

> I also have take my car to a mechanic and get the "Check Engine Light" reset so DEQ will run their tests.


Most auto parts stores will read the error codes and clear them for you. You can also pick up an OBDII scanner for $30-$40 and do it yourself. 

A few years back I had a misfire issue but needed to pass the emissions test so I cleared the misfire error code while in line to get tested and hoped it wouldn't pop back on until the test was done. It worked.

----------


## dday9

We don't have an emissions test in Louisiana but we do have an inspection sticker that checks if the lights, brights, blinkers, wipers all work and windows roll up an down and make sure that there are no cracks running across the driver's side of the windshield. It's a sham though, you can find an inspector to pass for you if need be.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I remember putting some cracks on the windshield of a gals car one time. She was having a going away party and left a camera out so that people could take pictures at the party for her to take with her. We took the camera out to the parking lot and "put some cracks on her windshield", among other places. The camera went back into the party and you could tell when people were reviewing the pictures as the laughter would get suddenly much louder. The gal who took the pictures for us was pretty much incapacitated from looking at the pictures. She was laughing so hard she couldn't breathe, and she took the darn pictures.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I got an emissions test one year and have never heard another word about it. I know the county wanted nothing to do with the testing, so perhaps they got out of it after that one year.

----------


## Gruff

> We don't have an emissions test in Louisiana...


How much of an inspection do you need when the vehicle is up on blocks on your front lawn.
*Zing*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Quite a bit, really. You have to inspect for snakes and badgers.

----------


## dday9

Funny you should say that, I've had my Mustang up on blocks for about 5 weeks now.

----------


## dday9

I've changed out the transmission with my buddy but we have a few more things to do and we haven't had time to get together to finish it.

----------


## homer13j

> It's a sham though


Of course it is. When I lived in Pennsylvania I used to have a hell of a time getting my vehicles through inspection. If you took your car to 10 different mechanics they would tell you 10 different things you would have to pay to have "fixed" before they'd give you the sticker. After a couple of years I actually found an honest mechanic who passed me every time. 

When he died I did the most logical thing: I moved out of Pennsylvania.

----------


## homer13j

> How much of an inspection do you need when the vehicle is up on blocks on your front lawn.
> *Zing*


Sounds more like Mississippi to me.

----------


## homer13j

And in Ohio the only vehicles required to get the emissions check are in the 7 county area immediately surrounding Cleveland. The other 81 counties are exempt. Because reasons.

----------


## Gruff

What's next? Inspection of your electric motors for RF transmission on your electric cars?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Emissions testing here is due to the annual inversions that lock the valley in pretty badly for weeks at a time. It's still controversial, though, and appears to have largely gone away. Our inversions can be entertaining. The air becomes 'chunky style', and has gotten to the point where people were told not to go outside if they could avoid it. During that one, I had a sore throat for several days due to the air quality. It hasn't been that bad for a few years, though. The last fairly bad one was a couple years ago when the temperature stayed below 10 degrees for a couple weeks. That wouldn't sound so cold to lots of folks on here (except DDay, who is probably putting on extra shirts just thinking about those temperatures), but keep in mind that this valley often gets above freezing every day. Lots of houses weren't prepared for a long stretch of single digits, and pipes were freezing all over town.

----------


## Gruff

Passed DEQ and renewed my registration.  Woo hoo.

The only reason I have the check engine light reset is that it costs me at most $25.00 every two years.  The cost of a new catalytic converter is around 600 bucks for my model and year of car.  At that rate I can own the car for 48 years before it becomes a push.  :Smilie:   Subaru's have a head gasket time bomb built in and you have to pull the engine to do it.  I will sell the car before I do that again.

Still one of the best cars I have ever owned.  AWD with heated leather seats. Mine is Teal Silver in Color.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What's the time bomb, and what's it set for? I have a Subaru with about 220K miles and no head gasket issue.

----------


## szlamany

Just got to hold my two brand new nieces - my younger brother just had twin girls.

So cool!

Makes you forget all about coding, bugs, clients, faulty head gaskets, Donald and Hilary - ahhhh - babies are the best!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They share bugs pretty freely once they get a bit older.

----------


## Gruff

Congrats!

----------


## dday9

That's amazing! Were you named parrain to either of them?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You may have to explain 'parrain'. Not only have I never seen that word before, it isn't close enough to any other word for me to make a pun out of it.

----------


## dday9

Parrain is god father, I don't know how to spell out how it's pronounced because the 'n' is slightly pronounced but with a nasally sound like pah rah n. Of course that's how it's pronounced where I'm from, if you go to south-central Louisiana it's pronounced pah dahn. Or if you go to some parts of south-eastern Louisiana I've heard it pronounced pah ran with more of an emphasis on the 'n'.

----------


## dday9

Then again, I don't know what Parrain means in formal French because boops boops pointed out to me that where he's from catin(or katin) which means doll, beautiful, etc. to me means prostitute to him.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think it means 'pimp'.

Or maybe I made that up.

----------


## boops boops

> Then again, I don't know what Parrain means in formal French because boops boops pointed out to me that where he's from catin(or katin) which means doll, beautiful, etc. to me means prostitute to him.


My French isn't that good but I happen to have a good French-English Dictionary (Oxford Hachette) which says: 
. 
The dagger symbol means "obsolete", but "strumpet" occurs a lot in Shakespeare so many people recognize it and sometimes use it jokingly. The same dictionary translates Parrain as "godfather" or "sponsor".

BB

----------


## szlamany

> That's amazing! Were you named parrain to either of them?


Actually my older sister (5 years older) and I are both god parents to my younger brother (who is 10 years younger then me).

He is also a godfather to one of my 14 year old twins.

Not sure he is going to be so formal in religion - hasn't come up yet!

Thanks all!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The post rank has sunk under a sudden onset of serious content. Time to remedy that.

----------


## dday9

Moar!

----------


## szlamany

How about godfather meme's?

----------


## szlamany



----------


## szlamany

or we could just start Trump'ing our cats - seems that's a big thing today.

----------


## szlamany

Or I could just get back to work - converting data this morning is just dragging along...

----------


## szlamany

Writing SQL like this sucks



```
Insert into EstEntry_T
Select replace(f_estid,'n++','')
			, rtrim(f_opened)
			, rtrim(f_closed)
			, Case When rtrim(f_caterer)='True' Then 'Y' Else 'N' End
			, Case When rtrim(f_liq)='True' Then 'Y' Else 'N' End
			, Case When rtrim(f_CFS)='True' Then 'Y' Else 'N' End
			, rtrim(f_CAPACITY)
			, rtrim(f_FEE)
			, rtrim(f_CLASS)
			, rtrim(replace(f_INT,'.00000000000000',''))
			, null
			From HealthCnv.dbo.env_estab
```



```
Insert into EstLic_T
Select replace(f_estid,'n++','')
			, rtrim(f_LICNUM)
			, replace(rtrim(f_issued),'/0015','/2015')
			, replace(rtrim(f_EXPIRES),'/0215','/2015')
			, rtrim(f_paid)
			, rtrim(f_datepd)
			, rtrim(f_RECEIPT)
			, null
			From HealthCnv.dbo.env_estab
```

----------


## szlamany

Merry Little Christmas to all!

Or maybe just Happy Feast of the Epiphany!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Trumping the cats seems like a good idea. That cat looks decidedly impressed with its new doo.

----------


## Gruff

> Or maybe just Happy Feast of the Epiphany!


I had an epiphany once.  It wasn't that illuminating.

----------


## szlamany

> I had an epiphany once.  It wasn't that illuminating.


You must have went for just the Epiphany Lite.

Go stronger next time...

----------


## Gruff

Bought the economy epiphany at a gas station along with some sushi.

----------


## FunkyDexter

My cat often sits on me and trumps.

----------


## SJWhiteley

TrumpCat for Pres!

Free 'nip for everyone!

----------


## Gruff

i'd vote for Bizzaro Trump.  (Reverse Trump)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Trump is his own inverse.

----------


## homer13j

Did someone merge the Trump thread into this one?

----------


## szlamany

The Post Race is getting so massive it's starting to absorb surrounding threads.

----------


## Gruff

Trumps ego is soooo big it has its own event horizon.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One thread to rue them all.

(yeah, that's not a typo).

----------


## homer13j

With all the Powerball hype out there I should be astonished at the number of people who consider the purchase of lottery tickets to be a sound financial investment. 

I should be, but I'm not.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dday9

Tonight is Vigil night out at Boy Scout camp!

----------


## dday9

> With all the Powerball hype out there I should be astonished at the number of people who consider the purchase of lottery tickets to be a sound financial investment. 
> 
> I should be, but I'm not.


For $2 I think that I'll probably be buying a lottery ticket for the chance to win. That's my "problem" though with lottery. I only play when it gets this ridiculously high and the odds are really against you and I only ever buy 1 ticket. So I should not be surprised that I've never won the millions.

----------


## homer13j

The lottery is nothing more than a voluntary tax on people who suck at math.

----------


## dday9

Pretty much!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That would be more true if the cost was significant. As it is, some people are buying a dream for half the price of a coffee. I won't buy a ticket, though, because I'm pretty darn certain I'd forget to check the outcome.

----------


## dday9

I bought a ticket today. The guy behind me asked "Just 1?" When I was walking out I overheard him ask for 50 with power play!

----------


## dday9

I hope that he was joking.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not likely. However, he might not have been one person, in effect. There are lots of offices where people pool their money and buy a bunch of tickets. I think that if my office did that I'd probably join up. Not that I have any real interest in it, but it's worth an occasional couple of bucks to avoid being the one guy who gets squat if they actually won. Fortunately, my office does NOT do some office pool thing.

----------


## homer13j

> That would be more true if the cost was significant. As it is, some people are buying a dream for half the price of a coffee. I won't buy a ticket, though, because I'm pretty darn certain I'd forget to check the outcome.


Buying a few tickets or chipping in on the office pool is one thing. Spending $50-100 or more is another. I'm seeing folks on facebook actually _bragging_ about how much they've spent.

And nobody won!  :LOL:

----------


## dday9

I'm glad that I read this. I need to check my numbers.

----------


## dday9

Not a single number lol!

----------


## szlamany

I remember years ago a whole bunch of us in the office bought like a 100 scratch off tickets - spent a $100.

Chance of a winning ticket was like 1 in 7.  Sure as heck there was basically a dozen $2 dollar or so winning tickets.

----------


## szlamany

I just got a spontaneous stomach ache from watching the McDonalds commercial for the new mozzarella sticks with zesty sauce.

 :Sick:  :Eek Boom:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't know enough about powerball to know the answer to this, but I was told last night that there are 5 numbers from 0 to 99. I believe there can't be duplicates, so that would make the odds 99 * 98 * 97 * 96 * 95 or 1 in over 8.5 billion. The odds of getting 1 number right on a ticket would only be 5%, too. Is that right?

----------


## szlamany

There are not 99 balls - there are 69 balls in the main pool and 26 in the second powerball pool.



```
69 * 68 * 67 * 66 * 65       ...  1348621560
--------------------------      --------------   ....  11238513 * 26 = 292,201,338
    5 * 4 * 3 * 2 * 1                  120
```

And that is the chances of winning that I've seen on all the news stories - 1 in 292 million.

----------


## FunkyDexter

They changed the rules in the UK recently by adding in a bunch of extra balls and the odds of winning a jackpot are now 1 in roughly 45 million.  Just to put that in perspective, the odds of being hit by lightening in the UK are roughly 1 in 15 million in any given week.  So you're three times more likely to get hit by lightening this week than you are to win the jackpot.

The lottery is a tax on stupidity.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ah, one in 292 million is MUCH better than what I had been told. Maybe I should rush out and buy a few dozen tickets?

----------


## homer13j

> Ah, one in 292 million is MUCH better than what I had been told. Maybe I should rush out and buy a few dozen tickets?


Go ahead and empty your bank account. The jackpot's as good as yours.

----------


## boops boops

And while you're about it, stand in a field on a stormy day holding up the longest metal rod you can find. Even more chance that your financial worries will be at an end!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You may have a point there. I started across an open mesa (not quite flat, so there was a bit of uphill for the first mile then a bit of downhill for the second, but mostly flat) as a storm started to arrive. As I reached the high point, lightning began striking. At one point, I was looking at some shelter in a forested ravine (the only trees for miles around), while noticing that, since I was taller than the single signpost out there, that I was the tallest item for miles. I was thinking of making for those trees when a lightning bolt reached down and struck one of the trees. It seemed to be right in front of me, but I started counting and found that it was about a mile distant. A second bolt struck on the other side of the low ridge a couple miles away. 

With all that, I wasn't struck. Therefore, it seems like buying a ticket would be a waste of time.

----------


## Gruff

There is a small rock outcrop on the way to Eastern Oregon over Mount Hood.
It's High desert over there and the clouds are very low.  

The outcrop has ancient drawings etched onto it and so it is a popular place to visit.  
There is a trail off the highway that is only about a half mile in length.

They actually have a sign warning against lightning strikes at the trail head as it happens way too often.

I suppose ones chances at the lottery might be better there.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> They changed the rules in the UK recently by adding in a bunch of extra balls and the odds of winning a jackpot are now 1 in roughly 45 million.  Just to put that in perspective, the odds of being hit by lightening in the UK are roughly 1 in 15 million in any given week.  So you're three times more likely to get hit by lightening this week than you are to win the jackpot.
> 
> The lottery is a tax on stupidity.


With the odds (in the US at ~300M:1) and the jackpot as 1.3B, the math does work out (1.3B = ~700M cash) if you buy 1 ticket at $2. Or, just give a dollar to the government for NOT playing.

But people buy other stupid stuff, day in and day out, that leaves them completely broke. People aren't going broke through buying lottery tickets.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, only a few do from that alone, others don't. It's kind of a lottery.

----------


## dday9

I purchased 3 tickets today for $6.

----------


## dday9

By the way do y'all keep seeing the
"The lottery is at $1.3 Billion, divide that by a US population of 300 million and each person gets $4.33 million"

Image going around right now on Facebook?! I just want to scream "It's $4.33 you idiot!".

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They get a pony, too, but it doesn't matter because it won't be happening anyways.

----------


## homer13j

A British rail operator is having trouble with something the Brits never see... It's called "sunshine."

Train firm Southeastern blames rush hour delays on 'too much sun'

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We hear that a lot, which is kind of funny since I live in a desert...or a dessert, it depends on the day.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> A British rail operator is having trouble with something the Brits never see... It's called "sunshine."


All weather in general seems to effect rail operators over here, to much snow, to much wind, to much rain, to many leaves on the line, and now the wrong kind of sunshine! 

Our railways basically only run when there is no weather!!

----------


## SJWhiteley

> By the way do y'all keep seeing the
> "The lottery is at $1.3 Billion, divide that by a US population of 300 million and each person gets $4.33 million"
> 
> Image going around right now on Facebook?! I just want to scream "It's $4.33 you idiot!".


To be honest, it's got to be simple trolling. No one can be that stupid...

having said that, I did see a comment "I'm a math teacher, it's $4 per person..." because, you know, you need to be a 'math teacher' to really point out the obvious. Maybe I'm overestimating the basic math that people can do...

----------


## szlamany

Maybe they were talking British billions - which have more zeroes...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought it was Japan that had all the extra zeroes?

----------


## Gruff

> TMaybe I'm overestimating the basic math that people can do...


Never underestimate stupidity.  It will get you every time.

----------


## szlamany

> I thought it was Japan that had all the extra zeroes?


And the Roman's had no zeroes...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And their captains were generally second.

Ok, that one's a stretch, but I was told to do some stretching today and this is where I'm starting.

aye aye, captain.

----------


## Gruff

Customs officers find 2,435 pounds of pot inside fake carrots

----------


## Gruff

Cops Arrest Fugitive Who Sent 'Better' Mugshot

----------


## szlamany

> Customs officers find 2,435 pounds of pot inside fake carrots


They must have been smoking inventory while making up those huge Dr. Seuss Carrots!

----------


## Gruff

Arizona city hit by 54 BB gun attacks in past month

Who done it?  (My money is on the glaziers.)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Customs officers find 2,435 pounds of pot inside fake carrots


That explains a whole lot about Bugs.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Arizona city hit by 54 BB gun attacks in past month
> 
> Who done it?  (My money is on the glaziers.)


Whenever they are confronted about it, they either give you a paned expression or a glassy stare. They say the accusation is just silly, that they're being framed, but that
s because they've heard that the eyes are the windows of the soul, though in their case their eyes are for windows to be sold.

----------


## Gruff

Upon reflection I agree.  It's breaking news.

----------


## homer13j

> Arizona city hit by 54 BB gun attacks in past month


You'll shoot your eye out, kid.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Less serious stuff is taking over.

----------


## Gruff

If you're not breaking stuff you're not moving fast enough.  Burma Shave.

The right stuff is in the pudding proof (Or something along those lines...)

"So I told him to just stuff it."  "And he really did.  He stuffed that turkey to the max."

One hundred and twenty proof pudding.  Now that's the stuff!

----------


## Gruff

C'mon guys.  Don't leave me dangling.

----------


## dday9

I'm studying the dangling else problem as we speak.

----------


## dday9

The following code is easy to read because of the indents.


```
If condition {
    statement
    If condition {
        statement
    } else
        statement
    }
}
```

The following code is the same thing in a linear format, much more difficult to read... Which does the Else belong to?


```
If condition statement If condition statement Else statement
```

Thus appears the dangling else.

----------


## Gruff

Lisa Ling once did an expose' on me.  She got it all wrong dang her.
That Dang ling.  *heh heh*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

She exposed you?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, the dangling Else is a false problem in that example. Both C# and VB have a construct to bound the block. In C# it's the }, whereas in VB it's the End If. Had either one of those been used in the example, it would have been clear to which If the Else belonged.

----------


## Gruff

A bound dangling. Hmmm.

----------


## dday9

I dislike web development.

----------


## dclamp

You're welcome.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I dislike Elvis Braces

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm in a bracing meeting.

----------


## Gruff

> I dislike Elvis Braces


??? Whats that?

----------


## FunkyDexter

```
It's this {
   Format of {
      Braces
   }
}
```

Named because the braces look a bit like Elvis throwing one arm up in the air.

I hate them because I find them really confusing and unreadable.


```
I Find
{
   this
   {
      a lot more readable
   }
}
```

Of course, it's just a personal preference thing but I'm noticing that the Elvis Braces seem to be starting to take over.

----------


## Gruff

So what would you call this?


```
I'm not so
{ sure 
  { about this
  } 
}
```

----------


## SJWhiteley

> so what would you call this?
> 
> 
> ```
> i'm not so
> { sure 
>   { about this
>   } 
> }
> ```


i c wut u did thar.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've never heard the term 'Elvis braces' before, but they appear to be standard in JS.

----------


## dday9

Well for one, JavaScript is for the money.
For two, Java is for the show.
And for three, C++ is for the go cat go!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's digging pretty deep for a youth like you.

----------


## Gruff

Pffft.  Beatnik.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> So what would you call this?


Bloody Horrible :Stick Out Tongue: 




> they appear to be standard in JS


Yeah, I think that's probably why I feel like they're taking over. I'm doing more JavaScript lately than I used to (deliberate effort on my part so my woes are self inflicted :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) so it's probably just my warped perception. I am seeing them more and more in TSql examples too. I think that's probably because both RedGate and MS released code formatters that pick that approach by default.

My brace preference (cue some pun from Shaggy about keeping my trousers up) is either the one I posted in 61131 or, if a code block consists of a single line, this:-


```
If someCondition == true
{ Single Line of code }
```

That way my braces line up in pairs (either vertically or horizontally ) so it's nice and easy to see the scope they define. You can, of course, leave the braces out if it's a single line of code and that works for me too. My problem with the Elvis Braces is that they're staggered so it's hard to see what belongs together.


If your feeling kinda restless
And you need a new product to sell
Well down at the end of coding street is
.Net hotel

----------


## FunkyDexter

That

----------


## FunkyDexter

Was Way

----------


## FunkyDexter

Too Long

----------


## FunkyDexter

A Post

----------


## FunkyDexter

For PostRace

----------


## Niya

Moar mermaids perhaps ?

----------


## dday9

Niya!

----------


## dday9

Moarrrrr

----------


## FunkyDexter

Just as long as they're politically correct moarmaids.

----------


## szlamany

> Just as long as they're politically correct moarmaids.


If he gets it wrong we'll just have to tweak it...

----------


## Niya

> Just as long as they're politically correct moarmaids.


What does "politically correct" mean ? Does this mean that the mermaids have to support the right politicians ?....Maybe a Donald Trump mermaid ?

----------


## FunkyDexter

You wouldn't want go swimming when there was a trumping mermaid around.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It would be the hair.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, how DOES bracing have anything to do with trousers? Is 'braces' another term for suspenders over there?

----------


## dday9

Brace yourself for this one!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I felt that the question was em-bracing knowledge.

----------


## dday9

What do you call a woman with braces? A black and decker pecker wrecker!

----------


## dday9

That one was a little naughty  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I believe that somebody came up with the answer, then tried to come up with a question where that answer might, just possibly, be right.

----------


## Sitten Spynne

I'm partial to half-centaurs.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Which half?

Centaurs are even more messed up than mermaids. They have the complete torsos of both humans and horses. Which set of internal organs are being used? The human heart and lungs probably wouldn't be sufficient for the horse, and it's hard to say about the digestive tract. So, how does the plumbing work on those things?

----------


## dday9

I found this gem: http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...ew-Forum-rules

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And, I suppose: Why?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Is 'braces' another term for suspenders over there?


Not unless suspenders is another term for braces over there.  Ladies use suspenders to keep there stockings up.  Men use braces to keep their trousers up.  Suspenders are a lot more fun than braces.

----------


## dday9

I dunno Larry King always said that he wore suspenders and I'm almost certain that he's a man.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Is he often seen in a Silver Storm Trooper outfit?

----------


## szlamany

> Is he often seen in a Silver Storm Trooper outfit?


That's one Funky image your putting out there!

----------


## FunkyDexter

The key point wasn't really the gender of the wearer (I'm a liberal kind of a guy, go with what makes you feel good) but rather the garment supported.  Braces -> Trousers.  Sussies -> Stockings.

Also, you can have braces in your teeth.  Of course, you can have suspenders in your teeth... if you're having a really good night out.

----------


## szlamany

In the US girls have garter belts on their stockings and suspenders belong with Larry King...

If the garters are put on in the correct order your teeth have no need to remove them  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Suspenders in the US appears to be braces in the UK. 

And let's not get into a discussion of garter snakes.

----------


## FunkyDexter

In the UK a garter is something else again although it does serve the same purpose as suspenders: keeping stocking up.  The difference is that suspenders sit round the waist and have a couple of straps hanging down that clip to the top of the stockings while a garter is a simple elastic loop that goes round the top of the thigh.

I feel I am now better versed in the state of colonial lingerie and am looking forward to coming over there so I can test out my new found knowledge.

----------


## szlamany

I have my wife's simple elastic loop garter from our wedding...

I believe garter "belt" describes your suspender setup.

Do we need moarmaid's to better describe this?

Or do we move on to a new topic.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was thinking that garter had the same definition in the US, but a quick look at Google shows that "garter belt" returns images for what FD just described as suspenders (and which I probably shouldn't have Googled at work). 

It's a subject that bears closer examination.

----------


## szlamany

> It's a subject that bears closer examination.


bears?

or bares?

----------


## Gruff

Between Garters, suspenders and boosters it a wonder a poor girl can move at all.   :Smilie:

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Between Garters, suspenders and boosters it a wonder a poor girl can move at all.


Feminist!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> bears?
> 
> or bares?


Depends on the gal.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Between Garters, suspenders and boosters it a wonder a poor girl can move at all.


You left out corsets. I see they are making a comeback. I saw an add for one the other day. Of course, they aren't calling them corsets, but they were by any definition. The add essentially said: Wear this to give yourself an hourglass figure instantly. They didn't mention the negative impacts on your organs.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> ... They didn't mention the negative impacts on your organs.


The church choir will just have to pick up the slack and sing in tune.

----------


## Sitten Spynne

> Which half?
> 
> Centaurs are even more messed up than mermaids. They have the complete torsos of both humans and horses. Which set of internal organs are being used? The human heart and lungs probably wouldn't be sufficient for the horse, and it's hard to say about the digestive tract. So, how does the plumbing work on those things?


"I'm not sure which half, but ma says pa was ALL HORSE".

----------


## Sitten Spynne

I waited and waited all day to post that.

I also have one about how it's a "quarter horse".

----------


## dday9

This is all over my head.

----------


## homer13j

> This is all over my head.


\

Leave it to a bunch of programmers to over-analyze everything.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And strange things, at that.

----------


## dday9

I have a comment

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

How to Tell HTML from HTML5
Try it out on Internet ExplorerDid it work?No?It's HTML5

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

I see 3 smileys.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

```
Dim funny As Boolean = Not False
```

----------


## dday9

Attachment 135273

----------


## dday9

Attachment 135275

----------


## dday9

_Always code as if the guy who ends up maintaining your code will be a violent psychopath who knows where you live._
-Martin Golding

----------


## dday9

Attachment 135277

----------


## dday9

Attachment 135279

----------


## dday9

First Law of Software Quality

errors = (more code)2
e = mc2

----------


## dday9

Algorithm
_noun_

Word used by programmers when they do not know how to explain what they did.

----------


## dday9

Attachment 135281

----------


## dday9

Bruh, give me a </br>

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What's with all the attachment links?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was about

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

to revive

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Post race!!!

----------


## dday9

Shaggy, I figured that you would like this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF7EpEnglgk

----------


## homer13j

> I see 3 smileys.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Shaggy, I figured that you would like this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF7EpEnglgk


Just makes me feel old. That first computer wasn't 'late 70s', we had those in college in the late 80s. During my softmore year there was a guy on my hall with a 10MB HD. That was pretty awesome, especially when you consider that there may have been one or two others on the whole campus (I never knew of any, so maybe there weren't) and those were owned by the college (if they even existed).

----------


## homer13j



----------


## FunkyDexter

I'm bored

----------


## FunkyDexter

SSIS is annoyingly rubbish

----------


## szlamany

I was told by a DBA type person the other day (new in his job) that my preference to write executable's in .Net over procedures in SSIS wasn't helping him see what was going on.

Argh!

----------


## FunkyDexter

DBA types are not to be trusted.  They're all out to get me.

To be fair SSIS does help in "visualising" imports and the like.  But I still feel like I'm more comfortable in code.  My SSIS jobs usually just end up being a way of sequencing ExecuteSQL tasks :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dday9

I am currently in the process of updating my website.

----------


## dday9

I have moved to a hosting website that is still free but does not show any ads.

----------


## dday9

If you want, you can take a peek: http://vbtutorial.byethost32.com/

----------


## dday9

I only have up to the ternary if lesson finished.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I have moved to a hosting website that is still free but does not show any ads.


Uhhh...what's the revenue model for that one?

----------


## dday9

> Uhhh...what's the revenue model for that one?


I was thinking the same thing but whenever I navigate to a page that is not located in my website it does send me to a website with Chinese like character with pictures of half naked women, so I assume that it has something to do with that.

----------


## szlamany

> ...pictures of half naked women...


You have to pay to see the other naked half?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What's REALLY weird is that it is always the left half.

----------


## homer13j

> I'm bored

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I'm bored


Have you _tried_ planking?!

----------


## FunkyDexter

I'm a climber, planking is a recognised technique for us.  It's ruddy hard on the core though.

----------


## dday9

I remember when planking was cool with kids my youngest brother's age. They would lay flat on stupid things like park benches, the road, a truck's kess, etc... I just remember thinking, "OK, put your ankles together, your elbows under your shoulders, and prop yourself up. Let's see how long you'd plank then."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

6.62607004 × 10-34

Constantly.

----------


## dday9

I have finished updating my new VB.NET tutorial website! Please check if out, the link is in my signature.

----------


## Gruff

I like the breezy style.

There are a few typos and grammer errors though.
Also in the last lesson you have subtraction listed in your example 9 ^ 10.

In your opening statement in home.

Visual Basic .NET, also know as VB.Net is a language that was developed by Microsoft in 2002. VB.Net is an object oriented programming language that gives programmers *that* ability to rapidly write efficient programs that *compiler* on the Windows operating system. VB.Net address some of the issues that its predecessor, Visual Basic, had in regards to a true object oriented programming paradigm.

I think you meant.  'The' and 'compiles'.   :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

Good catch!

----------


## Gruff

Same paragraph

...VB.Net *address* some of the issues that its predecessor, Visual Basic...

Should be 'addresses'.

----------


## dday9

I have actually changed the home page.

----------


## Gruff

Much clearer.

One one thing popped out at me.

...*My goals is* to instill solid programming principles...

Should either be 'My goal is' or 'My goals are'.
(I would think the former.)

----------


## dclamp

You need to add a <title></title> attribute in your <head></head> to give your page a title. Right now it just shows the domain name.

----------


## Gruff

http://dictionary.reference.com/fun

Word of the Day
passel

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Awake me when the word of the day is Shaggy.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Awake me when the word of the day is Shaggy.


Ruh-roh!

----------


## dday9

Did y'all see where the actor that played Shaggy in the most recent Scooby-Doo movie died?

----------


## dday9

Oh wait that was a rumor...

----------


## dday9

I get confused with this sort of thing.

----------


## dday9

He did play on one of my favorite movies ever, SLC Punk!

----------


## dday9

I am thinking about making my own programming language syntax to replace HTML and CSS.

----------


## dday9

My idea would be to create a more Visual Basic .NET/C# style syntax, let JQuery read the file, and then let JQuery create the DOM elements along with their styling.

----------


## dday9

Something like this:


```
var nav = New Navigation
Set nav {
	.Direction = Direction.HorizontalCenter
	.Items.Add({New Anchor Set {.Text = "Home", .Href = "index.html"}, New Anchor Set {.Text = "Products", .Href = "products.html"}, New Anchor Set {.Text = "About", .Href = "about.html"}})
	.BackColor = Color.FromHex("#666")
	.ForeColor = Color.FromName("White")
}

Document.Items.Add(nav)

var p = New Paragraph
p.Text = "Hello world!"

var main = New Main
main.Items.Add(p)

Document.Items.Add(main)
```

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's kind of serious for Post Race.

----------


## szlamany

> My idea would be to create a more Visual Basic .NET/C# style syntax, let JQuery read the file, and then let JQuery create the DOM elements along with their styling.


Isn't that kind of what WPF is?

----------


## dday9

In the description yes, in application no; WPF uses XAML this mini-language would not have any kind of markup. JQuery would actually create the DOM elements and their styles.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Technically, you can do that anyways.

The bigger problem is what to do when JS isn't supported. Websites are generally designed to fail in somewhat graceful fashion, though a graceful fashion is becoming less fasionable as the fashion fascists fade from the scene. Still, sites are supposed to be at least semi-useable without JS enabled in a browser. 

Right now, you could do that with JQuery, but you'd have to have one minimal piece of HTML with the document tags and probably a single span element with something like "This site is meaningless without JavaScript enabled."

----------


## dday9

That is a good point, there should be a property in the Document like this:


```
Document.JavaScriptError = "This document is meaningless without JavaScript enabled."
```

----------


## szlamany

You could just make that the default HTML that shows if the initial JS function to hide it fails.

I've only got one site that is really public facing - I wonder how ugly it is with JS disabled...

----------


## szlamany

Yuk  :Frown:

----------


## dday9

omg gross!

----------


## dday9

lol jk my bff jill

----------


## dclamp

Title.....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have one that is almost entirely driven by JS. If that fails for any reason, the whole thing is a mess, because everything gets written at once. Normally, the JS hides most of the elements and only shows them on demand. Without JS, they ALL show.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

*og*

http://og

----------


## Gruff

And so the alarm clock thought... "Wheels within wheels.".  "I unwind therefore I am."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I haven't used an alarm clock in about a year. If my clock could talk, it would be ticked.

----------


## Gruff

Thanks for chiming in.   :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Were you alarmed?

----------


## KGComputers

Lol on mendhak's age.. :-D

----------


## dday9

lol thank you for pointing that out!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's one OLD frog!!

----------


## Gruff

> That's one OLD frog!!


Only in Frog years.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's the frog of old age.

----------


## Gruff

When it is wet out I wear a london frog overcoat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I just wear the frog.

It's attached using ribbets.

----------


## Gruff

Sounds like Your frogging a dead horse.  Warts and all.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I hopped to avoid joining in but in the end I toad the line.

----------


## dday9

So I found the "Stop a Douchebag" YouTube videos.

----------


## dday9

They're funny.

----------


## dday9

Apparently a lot of people in Russia think that it's OK to drive on the sidewalk.

----------


## dday9

So these guys try to stop them and get them to back out, if they don't then they slap this huge sticker blocking the view of the driver that says something along the lines of "I'm inconsiderate and drive where I want to"

----------


## FunkyDexter

In Russia the sidewalk drives on you.

----------


## dday9

The guy who invented the email died... Thanks Bing!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Apparently a lot of people in Russia think that it's OK to drive on the sidewalk.


Wait....are you saying that it's not OK? I live in Idaho, so I may be misunderstanding. What's a sidewalk?

----------


## dday9

A sidewalk is a strip of concrete where you must walk sideways and only sideways.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh, I always sidestep those.

----------


## dday9

We ought to tip toe around this subject.

----------


## szlamany

You're all on crack!

----------


## dday9

All y'all*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've seen the buffalo roam, and I've seen the deer and the antelope play, but the areas don't appear to overlap at all. This has been troubling me for a couple decades, now. I just don't know where to get me a home.

----------


## szlamany

> I just don't know where to get me a home.


I saw two squirrels going at it yesterday - he was going nuts!

Does that help?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I saw a squirrel that had no hair except for a little 'soul patch' on it's neck. I realize that there's a trend, especially in America, of shaving off body hair, but when the squirrels start doing it...that's just going a bit too far, if you ask me. The thing looked like a naked mole rat. Some things are just a bit more appealing with a bit of hair.

----------


## homer13j

Olympic divers photoshopped onto a toilet...

----------


## dday9

lmao! No tissue either!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A buddy of mine told me about an unknown guy from his college who was called "the aerial bomber." Apparently, he'd pull himself to the top of the stalls by some means, then try to 'hit the target'. The results would be messy.

----------


## dday9

Gross.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I had one little item missing from my installation of VS2015, so I went back to add that one item. The foolish update is taking forever! I'm not even sure whether it's working, or not.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm still kind of undecided on 2015. There are some good things to the IDE, but there are also some that are half baked. Launch speed appears to be improved, and background compile speed is stupid fast...unfortunately. It will tell me that a construct like an If statement isn't valid because I'm not able to type in the condition fast enough. Once I finish the condition, the error goes away, but in the meantime, the IDE is underlining and reformatting stuff so fast that my screen can be flashing as I type.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is a pointless rant, of course, because I don't really care. However, it's the post race.

----------


## dday9

I use Visual Studios 2015 at home for projects that require xml literals or windows form applications.

----------


## dday9

Otherwise I just use dotnetfiddle

----------


## Gruff

Say what now?

----------


## dday9

dotnetfiddle.net

----------


## dday9

It is a C#, F#, and VB.NET playground.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So...you're just fiddling around then?

----------


## dday9

Coincidentally I just got an email from Microsoft  asking for feedback on visual studios 2015

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Coincidentally, I got a fiddle from an email asking me to take a bow.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

None of that is true, I just didn't have anything useful to say and, since this is the post race, I felt that I had to say it.

----------


## Gruff

Don't fret about it.  No frets with fiddles.   :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Good point. Fiddles have relatively few parts that are ammenable to puns.

----------


## homer13j



----------


## Gruff

Shaggy,  It Figures you'd be fiddling around while the forum burns.

----------


## Gruff

> Good point. Fiddles have relatively few parts that are ammenable to puns.


Now your just stringing us along.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, but other than sticking my neck out, that's about all there is. We need more fertile ground to plow.

----------


## dday9

I just did an uh oh.

----------


## dday9

I just watched a YouTube video on what dbasnett has posted a thread on...

----------


## dday9

The game of life.

----------


## dday9

I'm hooked.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I made that mistake, too, but I saw the potential for addiction and stepped away. After all, since you can create a Turing computer in the game of life because it is possible to use multiple glider guns to toggle an object between two states, there really isn't much of a limit as to what can be accomplished.

I hear that MS is going to bring back VB6, but it will only run in a computer built in a game of life grid of VERY large size.

----------


## Gruff

> I hear that MS is going to bring back VB6...


Yeah I was looking at their upcoming new language for Visual Studio code named Apex.
Didn't bother me until I flipped the logo upside down.

----------


## dday9

VBCX: Visual Basic Classic X

----------


## Gruff

Whew!  I thought that was a 6 not a C.

----------


## Sitten Spynne

Favorite booze GO

I'm drinking Fireball right now, but I'd rather a really nice scotch. Which I'm about to pour some Glenlivet, but I prefer Glenmorangie and I really don't know what a "good" scotch is. Also margaritas are divine.

----------


## dday9

I literally just had Captain Morgan Black and Barques Cream Soda... WOAH!

Generally I drink Gentlemen Jack and water on the rocks.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I just had three courses of spam. It was delightful.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And a little more for desert. It's hard to practice moderation some times.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I'm drinking Fireball right now, but I'd rather a really nice scotch. Which I'm about to pour some Glenlivet, but I prefer Glenmorangie and I really don't know what a "good" scotch is.


Depends on what you like, there are a lot of scotch whiskeys. I myself generally like the Speyside malts the most as they tend to be a bit sweeter and less peety. although i also really really Like bunnahabhain  which is an islay malt and has a sort of spicyness to it.

I am not a big whiskey drinker, but when i do get a bottle i like to spend a little more get a good one!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I myself generally like the malts the most as they tend to be a bit sweeter and less peety.


So, that's what happened to Peet. He got around, but I never thought he'd end up being made into whiskey.

----------


## homer13j

Happy pi day.

Mmmm... pi.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I keep forgetting that, which is hard to believe.

----------


## homer13j

I voted. Therefore I'm better than you.

----------


## dday9

Is Ohio a closed primary?

----------


## homer13j

Not any more.

----------


## dday9

When'd it change?

----------


## homer13j

Not sure. I think it was 10-15 years ago when I was living in Chicago.

----------


## dday9

TG says that open primaries lead to more "revenge voting"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I hear they post naked photos of the candidates.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Eeeewwwwww!

----------


## dday9

Did y'all see where Otto Warmbier was sentenced to 15 years in prison.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that's pretty much why it's revenge: There are no survivors.

----------


## szlamany

I know someone who moved to Ohio - usually votes democrat - and when I asked if they revenge voted they told me they voted Rep.

Kasich got in on garbage like that.

Not fair to be setup for a contested convention by rogue democrats!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, I wanted to program a robot to make pasta, but I just kept ending up with spaghetti code.

----------


## Gruff

Eeeewww indeed.

... Day three of typing one handed.  The surgery went well and I have more feeling in my left hand.  Less mobility for now though.  

It may just be the oxicodine or the 48 hours of rest, but I am feeling in better spirits than I have for some time.  Now if the car still turns over and my hair grows back I'll be 100% of 60%.   :Smilie: 

Jelly bread skulduggery equinox barsoom...

----------


## Gruff

rogue democrats vs pack of wild nuns smackdown..

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Did y'all see where Otto Warmbier was sentenced to 15 years in prison.


I know his beer was warm which is a terrible thing, but 15 year is a bit harsh!

----------


## Gruff

dribble dribble drool.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Now if the car still turns over


Mine's still on its wheels....is that a bad thing?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Day three of typing one handed


Oh... I see...  _that's_ what you use the internet for is it?  You could go blind you know.




> The surgery went well


Surgery?  Did I miss something?

----------


## Gruff

More coherent  now.  (I think.)

I broke my wrist in June last year.  They put a metal plate in there at that time.

Since then I lost most sensation in that hand.  Last Monday they went back in to fix the problem.  Seems to have worked so far.

I am tring to remain in a good mood. You folks go a long way to help in that regard.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Nasty.  Does the feeling appear to be back now?

A mate of mine shattered his ankle when he high sided his bike at a race and they had to reset it 3 or 4 times before it finally took.  Mind you, he didn't help by stubbornly carrying on doing sports before it'd healed properly.  Watching someone rock climbing with a dirty great boot on is kinda funny though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've managed to get x-rayed more this year, and visit more doctors this year, than in any previous year of my life. Since it's only mid-March, that's what you could call, "a bad trend."

Didn't amount to anything, though. The foot and the knee turned out to be nothing too bad. I did manage to partially tear my left bicep in a falling accident (can't really call it climbing, can I?) a couple weeks back, and that one has reduced my strength, but the doctor told me to hit the gym to keep the range of motion as it heels, which it will...over the course of the next several weeks. I thought I'd be going under the knife for that one. For the first two days I couldn't lift 5 lbs with my left arm. Now it feels fine most of the time, but I'm only up to about 30 lb curls with that arm.

----------


## dday9

Shaggy, do you do rock climbing or strictly hiking?

----------


## szlamany

> Shaggy, do you do rock climbing or strictly hiking?


He started with leniently hiking...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The rock climbing is only bouldering for exercise on a climbing wall. The falling works about the same, though, except that there is padding. 

I wouldn't say I'm so strict or lenient at hiking. How about lackadaisical? And don't forget the biking, the caving, the sailing, the rafting, and whatever activity comes along. One thing I have noted is I prefer duration over intensity. Biking for a few hours is exercise, and I may or may not do that. Biking for a thousand miles....well, that was fun. I'd do something like that again, but I'm kind of booked with some hikes for the next few years.

----------


## Gruff

> For the first two days I couldn't lift 5 lbs with my left arm.


If that were me I'd have to hold it for a couple of days.   :Big Grin:

----------


## FunkyDexter

> For the first two days I couldn't lift 5 lbs with my left arm


Well there goes your love life :EEK!: 




> I prefer duration over intensity


Too easy.  Just too easy.




> The rock climbing is only bouldering for exercise on a climbing wall


Bouldering's generally much harder work than roped climbing though.  Far more intense and exhausting.  Personally I prefer roped because there's a greater sense of achievement when you get to the top but a few interesting bouldering problems at the end of the night are great for burning that last ounce of energy.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> strictly hiking?


I suddenly had this vision of a (completely new and not in anyway copied from another) TV program where they pair up vague celebrities with professional hikers .... maybe Shaggy could be a judge !!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ultimately, even movies about hiking end up not being about hiking. It's not much of a spectator sport.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, I was walking home from the store this morning with a pack full of groceries, and some woman asked if I needed money. Apparently, I'm a bit scruffy, but I didn't think I looked that bad.

----------


## Gruff

Hmmm.  Game show about hiking... "The Trudge"?

----------


## Peter Porter

Ever had a large work table, weighing about 500 to 600 pounds, hit ya in the head while falling off a forklift? Don't you hate that?

Anyway, I had some X-rays done. My skull and spine is ok... numbness in my face has passed... and I don't see double! Woo-hoo!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I had a rock about the size of a football hit me in the head while I was climbing down a waterfall one time. It made a positive impression on me.

----------


## homer13j

Gotta love the British sense of humor (humour)...

UK asks public to name $300M boat; "Boaty McBoatface" leads vote

----------


## szlamany

To be sailed by Capt. wrong-way peach fuzz??

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Gotta love the British sense of humor (humour)...
> 
> UK asks public to name $300M boat; "Boaty McBoatface" leads vote


Never ask the British Public to name something in an online poll unless your actually looking for daft answer!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## FunkyDexter

I particularly liked the Boatimus Prime suggestion. :LOL:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought they were all pretty good. Every good ship needs a nickname as well as a name. That one may have one, by now.

----------


## Gruff

I spent too much time bouncing around the North Atlantic in the early seventies to romanticize sailing.  The USS Vigorous out of New London CT. and the USS Morgenthau out of New York NY.  

I had nicknames for them too.  None of them repeatable.   :Wink:

----------


## dday9

God save the queen!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I guess you made the cutter, then.

----------


## Gruff

You could say I coasted through my enlistment.

----------


## Gruff

Get off my lawn you dang kids!  (DadGumIt!)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You could say I coasted through my enlistment.


That would be a guarded comment.

----------


## Gruff

Semper Peratus

(Pretty much the boy scout motto.)

Overcome with a wave of nostalgia.  *heh heh*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Take a swig of rum, lie down for a few minutes...it'll pass.

----------


## Gruff

The ship broke down 300 on the briney out of St John's Newfoundland,  Stormy seas.  Ice bergs.  Good thing we could wade ashore.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, at low tide....but once that tide comes up, it comes up fast!

I was impressed by the Cost Guard down in FL. They were always out there, no matter what conditions. We used them to relay messages a few times. 

I worked in the Florida Keys area. In fact, all the work was in Florida Bay, which has an average depth of less than two feet and a water temperature that could top 100 degrees F (we measured 40 C on a couple occasions). Most of the bay didn't get anywhere near that warm, but it was pretty comfortable. 

I had an engine fail during a storm one time. I promptly anchored up to keep the bow into the waves, but I felt that my 'unsinkable' self-bailing boat was, in fact, sinking. Therefore, I put on a life preserver and swam out along the anchor rope. The water at that point was about as deep as anywhere in the bay, at about 8', so I couldn't touch the bottom. However, using the life preserver to assist in buoyancy, I'd lift the anchor and move it about six feet towards the boat, then let the boat drift down until the anchor line came tight, then repeat. My goal was to drift the boat six feet at a time until I reached a shallow mud bank what was only one or two feet deep. That way, if the boat did sink, it wouldn't have far to go.

I did that for a couple hours. Whenever I got tired, I'd go hold onto the bow of the boat and stand on the anchor line. As waves lifted the bow, I would be lifted clear out of the water, then dropped back down. Eventually, the wind shifted, and my mile or so of drifting to shallow water became a good 10 miles, so I gave up.

----------


## Gruff

You gave up?  So you died?

I wish I was stationed in Florida.  In the North Atlantic it was 40 below with wind chill.

We made a couple of trips to Guantánamo bay cuba for refresher training.  That was the opposite.  high heat and metal ships are not a good combination.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> You gave up?  So you died?


The telling was a lot better than some of the hollywood movies, these days. Shame that he died at the end.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> ... so I gave up.


Sounds like a good segue into 'The Day I should Have Died' stories....

----------


## Gruff

There was a book and a movie titled "John dies at the end."  Never read or saw it though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was thinking that I should say that I died, so I'm amused that you jumped on it anyways. 

Even at the time I was thinking, "this isn't really much of an issue." There were storm warnings posted and the wind was howling, but with a depth so shallow, the waves can't get all that high, and the water temperature was sufficiently comfortable that with a life preserver, I wasn't in any danger at any time. The only question was whether to stay with the boat, or swim to the bank (the mud bank). In those conditions, the greatest danger would have been being run down by another boat while swimming, which wasn't a great danger cause it wasn't a heavily traveled area. I remained with the boat because it hadn't sunk and had lots of equipment on it. 

Another fun point was that this was pre-cell phone. I had a means to contact the office, though I forget what it was, at the moment. Unfortunately, the battery of the device lasted just long enough to get through and say that I was sinking...then it died. So, a couple different boats set out to rescue me. It took some time for them to launch, and everybody ended up showing up at the same time. The engine promptly started right up and I went home under my own power, feeling both embarrassed and annoyed. The engine would crank and nothing more when I tried it several times in the first hour. 

Several months later, the problem was finally identified when the engine died on my boss when he was out on the reef. There was a crack that let water into the ignition system, but only in a driving rain, which was the condition I encountered. The rain stopped as I was swimming the boat, and the ignition system dried out enough that when the rescue party showed up, the engine fired right up.

----------


## Gruff

eeeee-eee-eeeee

What's that flipper?  
Shaggy fell in the water?

----------


## FunkyDexter

I'm half expecting some sort of extractor fan joke...

----------


## dday9

Happy Good Friday everybody! I hope all y'all have a ton of crawfish to eat like I will later on today  :Wink:

----------


## Gruff

When ever I have crawfish they stick in my craw.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If I had a cray, I wouldn't use it for fishing.

----------


## dday9

My wife's Catholic and I'm Methodist, so she tells me some of the traditions that she follows. Here are a few that are specific to Fridays during Lent:
Don't eat meatDon't dig a holeDon't look in a mirrorDon't summon Ouija spirits
Ok, I think the last one pertains to all days regardless of if it's Lent.

----------


## Gruff

I'm a lapsed Catholic.  Stopped going to church and observing the sacraments when I was fifteen.
It wasn't until I was older that I realized the penance was forgoing eating meat not being forced to eat fish.  :/

Never heard of digging holes or looking in mirrors.  Doesn't sound very Catholic to me.   :Smilie: 

I once met a family that thought watching Harry Potter movies was a sin
Cause as everyone knows if the magic doesn't come from God it must be evil. Right?

----------


## homer13j

> Happy Good Friday everybody! I hope all y'all have a ton of crawfish to eat like I will later on today


Yeah, I need to go down and pull my crawfish trap out of the Cuyahoga.  :Sick:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's how I feel, too. There's a place near here that puts on a crayfish-fest, but the crayfish come from the Snake River, which has loads of agricultural runoff (mostly dairy farms, but other things as well) in that stretch. Crayfish are pretty omnivorous, but it all comes from the bottom.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm a lapsed Unitarian: Sometimes I don't question things.

----------


## Gruff

As a dyslexic I sometimes wonder if Dog really exists.

----------


## Pc Monk

:Duck:

----------


## dday9

Something about a dead duck.

----------


## Gruff

Wabbit season!  Duck season! Wabbit season...

----------


## dday9

I LOVED bugs bunny growing up!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We watched Bugs Bunny on Sunday mornings in grad school. The first gulf war interrupted Robin Hood Daffy, just as he had started trying to swing down to rob the friar: "Zoiks and awaaaay!!!"

----------


## dday9

At first I thought that you said grade school and when you mentioned the first gulf war I though, "Dang Shaggy is younger than I thought"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah...then you realized what I had actually said and thought, "Dang, Shaggy is OLDER than I thought."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Gotta go take my metamucil. I intend to be a regular member, here.

----------


## dday9

ew...

----------


## homer13j

Without a doubt the greatest Bugs Bunny cartoon ever... _What's Opera, Doc?_

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, it was awesome, but got ZERO play time when I was in grad school. I have no idea why. There may be different licensing on that one, or something.

----------


## Gruff

Everything I know about opera I learned from Bug Bunny.

----------


## Gruff

Plutonium was invented by Mickeys dog.

----------


## Gruff

Baby, you put the rice in avarice.

----------


## Gruff

Baby you put the babe in babel.  You fill me with lofty ambitions.

----------


## Gruff

Immanent doom!  Blood and thunder!

----------


## Gruff

Irascible rapscallion repels ravishing redhead.  Really!

----------


## Gruff

This is a can-do company.  No wiffling, waffling, shillying, shallying, or procrastinating allowed.  Just do it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A bit of free association?

Well, association like that might as well be free.

----------


## szlamany

> This is a can-do company.  No wiffling, waffling, shillying, shallying, or procrastinating allowed.  Just do it.


No wiffling?

They make wiffle balls in the town I live in - there's an odd piece of trivia...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow, that's quite a curve-ball.

----------


## homer13j

The Smurfstang visits cow country

----------


## Pc Monk

According to Larry Wall, the original author of the Perl programming language, there are three great virtues of a programmer; Laziness, Impatience and Hubris

Laziness: The quality that makes you go to great effort to reduce overall energy expenditure. It makes you write labor-saving programs that other people will find useful and document what you wrote so you don't have to answer so many questions about it.
Impatience: The anger you feel when the computer is being lazy. This makes you write programs that don't just react to your needs, but actually anticipate them. Or at least pretend to.
Hubris: The quality that makes you write (and maintain) programs that other people won't want to say bad things about.
source : http://threevirtues.com/

----------


## dday9

I'm feeling depressed y'all.

----------


## dday9

I don't know if I can keep my business open for many more months.

----------


## szlamany

Doing that insurance thing is not paying off for you?  Can you add additional services in any way?

----------


## dday9

Unfortunately not. I'm a captive agent and cannot do any outside activity that is not approved by Allstate.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So....you're not really in good hands?

What's the basic issue? Insufficient population? Too much competition?

----------


## dday9

It is our strict guidelines combined with our rates in our area. We have an extremely competitive home insurance considering that we're the only admitted carrier in my parish that writes home insurance in the whole parish, but what Allstate did after Hurricanes Rita and Katrina left a bad taste in peoples mouth here. With our auto rates, if you do not fit into Allstate's specific niche, then we're going to be substantially higher.

My biggest issue is not the money; my family can live off of $20,000 a year. What I'm getting concerned with is that I have a 6 month validation item count, I'm a little bit half way to it, but I only have less than 60 days to meet it. If I do not meet the validation then I cannot keep my contract.

----------


## dday9

I'm kind of venting to y'all because I cannot really tell anyone else this. To everyone else, the business is doing great and I have a great career opportunity.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Heck, I don't even understand it. I don't know what a 6 month validation count even means. 

So, you feel that people are going elsewhere because Allstate burned some bridges? I can understand that. Anywhere that has to deal with hurricanes has to deal with some screwy insurance situations. It's not easy for the company to figure out what to charge, either. I suspect that most companies underestimate their true liability exposure for an area by underestimating the likelihood of a direct hit. Those direct hits are frequent if you sum across the entire coastal area, but not frequent at any one specific point, so I would think that the temptation to understate the probability in order to make policies look more affordable is pretty strong. I guess it also depends on the return on investment that the insurance company sees if they don't pay out on a policy, so if investments underperform they can be left hanging.

Maybe there's no assurance with insurance.

----------


## dday9

My 6 month validation count means that I need to have so many policies in force(72) before my 6th month with the company.

Allstate and State Farm got nearly destroyed in 2005 because of Hurricane Rita and Hurricane Katrina. The two companies had a combined homeowners market share of those who were affected was about 84%, which was way too large. In fact, both companies lost as much money in claims then they made in their company's history. So what did they do? They stopped writing homes all together in parishes that touched the Gulf of Mexico and those directly north of the parishes that touched the Gulf of Mexico.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I don't think there's much I can say except to wish you all the best.  It would suck if the opportunity disappeared.

----------


## szlamany

You could do the half full take on this...

2 months to spin up...

Next 2 months got you 50% of your 72...

You have 2 months left!

Have you graphed or plotted your activity over the past 4 months?  Can you see that it's increasing (holidays over - spring almost here...)

----------


## dday9

Yep, right now I'm purchasing 15 internet leads a day and I'm getting anywhere between 1-2 referrals a day. Hopefully this will be enough to reach my goal.

Yesterday my only employee quit(no show/no call) so I'm going to have to higher a new one today, just one more setback.

----------


## szlamany

Employees really stink - I'm going to guess that 1 out of 3 of the people I've had work for me have been even reasonable - and maybe on 1 out of 10 would be someone I would take on for a permanent position.

Back before I became self-employed I always fully signed on to whatever workplace I was in.  I wish that was the norm.

----------


## dday9

I had no idea how bad finding employees would be. I have a lot of friends who complain that they cannot find a job, but when I tell them that I'm hiring they always find an excuse for one reason or another.

----------


## szlamany

I can almost find myself becoming some "old man Jenkins" complaining about the work ethnics of kids these days!!

My step daughter who's 22 is a manager at a store at the mall and works another job to pay off student loans - so I know she's not part of this crowd!  But they are out there...

----------


## dday9

Heck I'm 24 and I come into work at 7:30AM and do not leave until 7:00PM.

My younger brother(22), before entering into the military was the same way too.

My youngest brother(17), has never worked a job a day in his life and when he does chores or errands he complains the entire time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, he's a teenager. I don't think I really valued things correctly at that time. 

I never owned a home when I was in the hurricane zone, but I have friends that do. The cost of living is insane because of the cost of insurance, but the cost of insurance probably isn't as high as it ought to be. I was living in the FL Keys. On average, they were hit once every 7 years, and since they are fairly small and low-lying, a hit is pretty nearly always going to be a very complete hit. However, as the dice would have it, when I was there in the 90s, they hadn't been hit in over 30 years. In the 60s, kids played ball in the highway because cars were so rare. Now, the place is thoroughly developed. The storm surge from a category 3 storm would submerge all but the highest points of the Keys. Oddly, that means that all the homes would be destroyed, but a few convenience stores might escape destruction. 

If you have a $300,000 house that gets destroyed every 7 years, on average, what would the insurance rate have to be per year? There are lots of factors going into that, but any company that has to shell out to replace all thouse houses in the Florida Keys every few years is going to go broke unless they charge a fortune, or can spread the costs across a wide area. 

I'm not surprised that companies have pulled out of the Gulf Coast region, I'm just surprised that any remain.

----------


## dday9

When Allstate was not writing the wind and hail(aka hurricane) we had to write a split policy through the fair plan which is Louisiana Citizens, any admitted carrier can write through LA Citizens I believe. The policy with Allstate(W&H excluded) was cheap, like $700. The W&H through LA Citizens was ridiculous, I remember writing $2k - $3k W&H only policies.

----------


## Gruff

Wind and Hail.  I wish.  Try getting volcano insurance. (aka Mount St Helens.)  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd just lava to get such a policy, but it's ashking too much around here.

----------


## dday9



----------


## homer13j

> I had no idea how bad finding employees would be. I have a lot of friends who complain that they cannot find a job, but when I tell them that I'm hiring they always find an excuse for one reason or another.


There's a guy in my neighborhood who stands at the stoplight at the end of a freeway off-ramp with a sign "unemployed & homeless - please help." One day I rolled down my window and when he walked over looking for a handout I told him "I'll give you $200 to paint my garage." He told me to eff off and walked back to the curb.

And my garage still needs to be painted.

----------


## dday9

I'll do it for $200 and a flight up to yankee country!

----------


## homer13j

Even if I bought you a bus ticket its still around $300 to get you here and back. 

And Cleveland is NOT "yankee country"  :Mad:  We hate the Yankees here...

----------


## dday9

Anything north of I10 is yankee country.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I-10? Isn't that pushing the Mason-Dixon line really far south? I-40 seems more reasonable. 

Yankee is a pretty funny term. Outside the US, it's all of us. In the south, it's northerners. In the north, it's either New Yorkers (baseball), or the Northeast. The further NorthEast you go, the further NorthEast it becomes...until you get to New Hampshire or Maine...and then they tell you to go home.

----------


## dday9

Nope

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I learned my geography wrong.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, they teach it wrong in schools. Kind like "history is written by the winners" so goes "geography is written by the locals"

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Yankee is a pretty funny term. Outside the US, it's all of us.


Nah, that's just "Yank". We still think of "Yankee" as applying to the North but only in period dramas and Westerns... otherwise you're just one big mass to us (and I'm not talking about the obesity problem).

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I had no idea how bad finding employees would be. I have a lot of friends who complain that they cannot find a job, but when I tell them that I'm hiring they always find an excuse for one reason or another.


What many people don't always realise is that recruitment is a skill, employing the right people for you organisation is not always an easy task. 

I have done a fair amount of recruitment in my time and it always amazes me how wrong companies get it. Sometimes it is recruiting people who just aren't good enough but more often its actually recruiting people that just aren't quite right, maybe they aren't going to stick around or don't really really want the job so don't put enough effort in e.t.c.

When i do it i tend to spend as much time if not more trying to figure out the persons personality, and how bright i think they are than what there exact skill base is. Skills are important but sometime they can be focused on too much instead of making sure you have the right person who is going to fit in with you and your team.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I have a lot of friends who complain that they cannot find a job, but when I tell them that* I'm* hiring they always find an excuse for one reason or another


What's the constant here?

Only kidding.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I've made some bad hires on the basis that they were all that was available and I needed to hire _someone._  There's such a dearth of decent programmers out there and the company usually didn't want to pay top rates so you end up having to take what you can get.  I'm not advocating this as an approach.

Mind you, I've had some great hires too.  I just got lucky that they were on the market at the right time.

----------


## dday9

My hiring process is rather simple:
Since I only need to focus on new business, I need sales people. I get all candidates interested in the position to take a personality test.I only then call those who tested as either a:
Sales SuperstarSales LeaderCloserDuring the interview I implement behavioral based interviewing in order to weed past the "I work great in a team environment" crapAt the end, and this is the most important I will tell them:



> You seem like a great hire and if I had two positions available I would certainly hire you, but you just do not seem sales superstar to me.


And then just shut up to see if they fight back from that objectionIf they fight back then I take 1-2 days to analyze the answers that they gave me in the interview and then call the applicant to let the know one way or the other.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> (and I'm not talking about the obesity problem).


One of our proudest cultural exports.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm glad I don't have to hire, at the moment. What a pain.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> ...
> 
> I never owned a home when I was in the hurricane zone, but I have friends that do. The cost of living is insane because of the cost of insurance, but the cost of insurance probably isn't as high as it ought to be. ...


Insurance and taxes more than doubles my mortgage payment.

----------


## Gruff

When I have more than one applicant I send them to thunderdome.  
The survivor gets the job unless it's this guy.

----------


## Gruff

Seriously though.  The worst working experience of my life was hiring my own replacement.

He turned out to be really aggressive and wrong in the head.
I developed a deep and heart felt connection with Doctor Frankenstein.

----------


## dday9

> Insurance and taxes more than doubles my mortgage payment.


My home insurance premium is $1,229.02.
My taxes last year were $182.33(hurray homestead exemption).
My total mortgage payments last year were $1831.92.

So my home insurance is not more than my mortgage, but then again my home is only insured for $114,000 and the market value is about $78,000. So for homes where the replacement cost is greater 250k+ then they start to become higher than the home insurance.

To make things worse, nearly every finance company requires you to escrow the home insurance here which means that they are going to charge interest on top of what you're paying for the home insurance. Luckily(if you want to call it that) I have a 5 year balloon mortgage and wasn't required to setup the home on escrow, but when I go to remortgage for a 15 year fixed rate I will be required to have it escrowed for at least the first year.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My taxes were just under $1000 for the year. My insurance seems like it was a lot less than that, but I don't quite remember. My total mortgage payments are hard to figure, due to overpaying them routinely, but I think they were around $300/month.

I guess I have no idea what I'm paying. The mortgage goes to $0 this summer, then I'll be able to figure out taxes and insurance.

----------


## homer13j

You guys in the sticks have it easy. My property tax bill this year is almost $4000 on a house the county insists is worth $130K. I paid half that for it (bank-owned foreclosure) and would consider myself very lucky to get $100K if I sold it.

I just found out one of my neighbors is getting $5000 to rent her house out for the week of the Republican convention. Wish I'd known about that...

----------


## dday9

I don't pay taxes on the first $75,000 because of the homestead exemption. I don't know what the home is assessed at but I know it is a little north of the $75,000.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We have a similar exemption, but it's implemented on some kind of sliding scale, so I don't get the full 75K exemption because my house isn't valued highly enough.

Looks like I pay about $1000 in taxes and a bit under $500 in insurance annually. The house is valued somewhere around $100K, though with this market...who knows. It's a fairly new 1800 sq ft house with attached garage. So, that's about the valuation in this area.

----------


## dday9

To calculate the replacement cost for the home(at least in Louisiana), which is what you would insure the home for, the rule of thumb is to multiply the living square footage by $100 - $120. So your home would be approximately cost $180,000 - $216,000 to replace.

Market value is generally going to be lower than replacement cost because it is the cost of the home that you could purchase it for. The only time we find homes with higher market value than replacement cost are historical homes and this is because you're purchasing the home for the nostalgic/romantic feel of the home or the neighborhood. That's the case for my dad who has a $500,000, 100 year old, downtown home but the replacement cost is about $380,000.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think it's a bit less here, but I'm not sure.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Market value is generally going to be lower than replacement cost


That's the opposite way round in the UK and your way seems kinda weird.  How do developers make money if you can't sell a house for more than it would cost to build it :Confused:

----------


## szlamany

> That's the opposite way round in the UK and your way seems kinda weird.  How do developers make money if you can't sell a house for more than it would cost to build it


I agree - I was also shocked by that math.

Here in Connecticut and all around these surrounding states the market value of the house exceeds the replacement cost - by a large factor, I believe.

@dday - Has market value shrunk that much since the mortgage crisis???

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When I refinanced my house, at some point a few years after the crisis, my house value had dropped below the price of the material that went into it. It has since recovered, but I'm not sure exactly what it has recovered to, or if I believe the valuation. After all, the valuation is what you can actually get for it, but the valuation used by the city is some other number.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One thing to point out is that DDay talked about replacement value, not the cost to build. A house down the street from me burned 100% (though remained standing as a blackened shell) just before Christmas. For the last week, very large dump-type trucks have been backing down the cul-de-sac and loading up with the remains of that house. It burned so thoroughly that the concrete foundation had to be removed, and the last piece may have left yesterday. Now they get to build. 

So, I would expect that replacement is generally going to be higher than a new build cost unless the loss was particularly unusual.

----------


## FunkyDexter

The rebuild cost may be higher than the new build cost but things have got pretty skewed if the rebuild cost is higher than the purchase cost.  I know you guys had a bigger bubble and burst over there than we had over here so that could explain part of it but it's still surprising.

----------


## szlamany

I guess that is the definition of a mortgage being underwater - when the value of said property doesn't cover the cost of loan.  Someone in this situation cannot re-finance and usually cannot even sell the property.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I guess that is the definition of a mortgage being underwater


Yeah Negative Equity, lost of people had that after the 2008 crash but in the UK at least the housing market is crazy again. Fortunately i have a house but i wouldn't want to be a first time buyer in the current market. 

It's even worse in London soon unless your a Russian Oligarch or a Hedge Fund manager you wont be able to live in London!

----------


## dday9

You have to keep in mind that replacement cost is completely different from a new build cost.

With a new build, you do not need to worry about things like ordinance code or matching existing material

----------


## SJWhiteley

You also have to take into account land value.

A new build, when someone buys it is also buying the land. If you loose your house - and only the house - then you aren't going to be paying for the land. On the other hand, new builds, often are built in bulk with bulk savings (and also quite cheaply, these days).

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Yeah Negative Equity, lost of people had that after the 2008 crash but in the UK at least the housing market is crazy again. Fortunately i have a house but i wouldn't want to be a first time buyer in the current market. 
> 
> It's even worse in London soon unless your a Russian Oligarch or a Hedge Fund manager you wont be able to live in London!


They need to stop giving people 100%(+) mortgages.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I sent in my application to be an oligarch, but I was rejected.

----------


## dday9

> They need to stop giving people 100%(+) mortgages.


I saw a meme that kind of played into this. I'm going for a quick search to find it...

I can't find it. It's probably a good thing, I like to keep the post race politics free and what I was going to put a lot of people like to make political.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Interest only and 100% mortgages were largely targeted at people who were into flipping houses. That made sense as long as you assumed that the property market would continue to rise until you were ready to cash in. I have a friend who bought into that idea, but who was prevented from losing his shirt by a lack of liquidity at the crucial moment.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Interest only and 100% mortgages were largely targeted at people who were into flipping houses. ...


Are you sure? It seems like it was targeted at people with no savings to put down on a house. So they ended up with a bigger house than they really could afford, leaving no market for small (low cost) houses.

True, it may make sense if you are a house flipper, but the two house flippers I know never take out a loan of any kind.

----------


## dday9

> Are you sure? It seems like it was targeted at people with no savings to put down on a house. So they ended up with a bigger house than they really could afford, leaving no market for small (low cost) houses.


Yeah, I've only ever heard of people taking advantage of the 100% mortgages that did not have the 10% needed to close on the home. Traditionally if you didn't want to put any money down on a home then you'd use the cash value in a whole life or universal life policy as collateral and it was typically enough to close on the home.




> True, it may make sense if you are a house flipper, but the two house flippers I know never take out a loan of any kind.


Same here, I have several friends that flip houses and they've never had a mortgage. Now they had a (rather large) line of credit to begin with but over time their cash on hand got large enough that they could do away with the line of credit and had no need for a loan.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Good point. There were two targets. The house flipping thing was really popular in certain markets, but the low down payments also targeted those who couldn't afford it. Technically, I got one of those mortgages, too, since I only had to put 5K down, which was about 5%, at the time, but it wasn't a percentage, it was just a flat amount. I did it because it was such a deal. Still, there were a fair number of people buying in overheated markets with the sole goal of selling a few months later on the assumption that the price would rise significantly during that time.

----------


## szlamany

It was really just the banks - only the banks.  Not those taking out the mortgages.  I know people who sold mortgages back in those days (and still do, although the action is much less).

The banks allowed bad mortgages to be sold.  Then they were packaged up and re-sold to other kinds of less stable financial organizations.  Then the banks sold more - the cycle continued...

The only every-day folk making money where the closers and the legal hacks that showed up on the day of closing - which was usually at your house.

Refinancing was the king 15 years ago - that blew up the bubble.

Lots of the equity that was built on was bravado that showed it's true ugly self when the market corrected.

We had an opportunity back then - it was discussed - to revalue the monetary system.  TARP was built instead - re-lending the problem away doesn't work when the problem is no real equity.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Over here (UK) I'd say interest only was originally aimed at buy-to-letters but, as the market heated up, more and more got sold to folks on low incomes who couldn't afford a repayment mortgage and who were banking on the market going up - or at least not going down.

100% is a bit different. I don't think these were ever targeted at investors but largely started turning up as a vehicle for attracting first time buyers who couldn't afford a 25% mortgage as the market heated. They didn't arrive overnight either, they crept in bit by bit. As the 25% deposit disappeared out of reach for first time buyers the banks started introducing 15%, then 5% then 0%.

The key difference is that interest only was originally aimed at investors while zero deposit was aimed at fleecing domestic customers from the start.

----------


## dday9

What I don't understand is how people can justify not owning a home even after the market crash. I purchased my first home when I was 19 years old for $40,000. I had to come up with roughly $5,000 which at the time I was making tip hourly($2.15) and making roughly $400 a work week as well as about the same on the weekends from tips, it took me about 3 and 1/2 months to save up the amount that I needed while still paying for me and (at the time girlfriend, now she's mah wife!) to live. The inspection went through fine, I got the loan that I needed, and we closed within a month. The loan was larger because of my lack of credit, I think that it was like 5.5%, but even then that is not bad. This was in 2010.

Granted I was living in a very bad neighborhood, but I was also building equity and developing an asset where as a lot of my friends were renting(even today many are still renting). Fast forward a couple of years and I had enough to purchase a better home in a better neighborhood and I've been where I'm at ever since, we recently sold our first home too. Unfortunately because of the neighborhood I didn't make any money off of the sell, but at the same time it did serve its use as collateral on a larger loan.

----------


## dday9

But I'm pretty proud of myself, I have two loans right now: my house which is a 5 year balloon mortgage which I intend on refinancing before the balloon pops and my business which is a small line of credit.

My car is paid off and I don't owe any student loans. I also didn't finance my furniture, well I did on my first house, but that was paid off in a year. I also do not have any credit cards.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I expect to be down to no loans by July.

There's good reason not to own a house. For one thing, I don't believe you can get anything out here for under $50K, and most houses are over twice that. So, you buy some place and then you are kind of rooted. I had moved a considerable distance (hundreds of miles, minimum) every few years up until I bought my house. Now, it just wouldn't be so easy to move. I'm not trying to, either, so that's not an issue, but it IS a calculation. For one thing, the amount of stuff has expanded to fill the available area. When I moved to Florida, all my stuff fit in my (tiny) car. When I left Florida, I shipped a couple boxes, but everything else fit in my (even tinier) car. When I moved from Lewiston, ID, I needed a mid-sized moving truck. When I moved to my house, I needed the truck, plus a dozen trips by other vehicles. Now....if I have to move again, I think I'll just take some camping equipment and sell the house as is. I don't even want to deal with it.

Still, if you don't expect to stay in one place, buying doesn't make a whole lot of sense. If you live in an area where you couldn't possibly afford a house that would suit you, buying doesn't make a whole lot of sense. So, there are plenty of reasons not to buy, for some people.

----------


## dday9

I know that the housing market, like in California, is ridiculous. Even then, if I were to move to California then I would likely purchase a mobile home and park it outside of the city. I found a few single wide mobile homes for sale in San Diego's craigslist ranging from $3,000 - $6,000, if you take into consideration a park fee of probably $300 - $500 a month, I'd still coming out ahead as opposed to renting. That whole time I'd save money until I could afford a down payment on a home and if I'm unable to sell the mobile home then I'd just scrap it for about $1,000.

----------


## Gruff

First day of Marriage.  Debt.

Two months Divorced.  No Debt.

Today.  No Debt.

Hmmmm.

----------


## szlamany

One of my boys just played volley ball with Ward Hines on a beach in Mexico - played on his team!

----------


## dday9

The Steeler?

----------


## szlamany

Yup!

----------


## dday9

Sweet!

----------


## dday9

By the way Shaggy, I found this on FaceBook:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That state has too many roads for it to be divided up like that. Now, in our case, there is only one highway that runs N-S through the state. There is a second route, which I biked a couple years back, but most of that wasn't paved. We're still too backwoods to split into multiple states, though.

----------


## dday9

A lot of the roads there is nothing. Like Hwy 165 from Iowa to Alexandria has 1 "major" town and that is Kinder, the only reason why it is "major" is because of the Indian casino.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When I first moved to Idaho, I missed a turn. I thought I was still on Hwy 55, though it got narrower and narrower. Eventually, the pavement ended. I was beginning to wonder what kind of backwoods place I was moving to...then I reached a private property sign, at which point I realized I must have made a mistake.

Many of our roads have no towns for a very long distance. We're a much bigger state, but there's not so much population. 

A landslide during the winter closed one highway. The town at the end of the road was blocked from the outside world for a few months. Just a few weeks ago, road crews were able to dynamite a boulder and clear one lane for traffic to get through. The only other road into that town is closed by snow during the winter. It was getting desperate, I believe that after about three months without any traffic getting through they had finished off all the hard liquor and were down to just a few cases of beer. That town was seriously remote and had a tiny population, but they had a store stocked with more beer than you find in many cities.

----------


## homer13j

> One of my boys just played volley ball with Ward Hines on a beach in Mexico - played on his team!


You got the name close, but not quite right... LOL

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> What I don't understand is how people can justify not owning a home even after the market crash. I purchased my first home when I was 19 years old for $40,000. I had to come up with roughly $5,000 which at the time I was making tip hourly($2.15) and making roughly $400 a work week as well as about the same on the weekends from tips, it took me about 3 and 1/2 months to save up the amount that I needed while still paying for me and (at the time girlfriend, now she's mah wife!) to live.


Depends where they live i expect. Where i live $40,000 would maybe buy you a shed!! 

Also it probably depends on whether you can live at home and build a deposit or whether you parents kicks you out when you 16. 

Seriously the average house price in the UK is £197,000 which is $280,371 (thanks google currency converter). Near me to get your first house your probably talking about £130,000 - £140,000 ($184,977 - $199182), and lots of people just cant afford that. 

I expect that in the bigger cities in the US property is probably similarly expensive.

----------


## szlamany

> You got the name close, but not quite right... LOL


The old "two first name trick" - got me!

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Depends where they live i expect. Where i live $40,000 would maybe buy you a shed!! 
> 
> Also it probably depends on whether you can live at home and build a deposit or whether you parents kicks you out when you 16. 
> 
> Seriously the average house price in the UK is £197,000 which is $280,371 (thanks google currency converter). Near me to get your first house your probably talking about £130,000 - £140,000 ($184,977 - $199182), and lots of people just cant afford that. 
> 
> I expect that in the bigger cities in the US property is probably similarly expensive.


While this is true, it's not a static situation: if you change one variable, the others have to change. What would happen if you had to put down, lets say, 20% of the value of the house to get a mortgage? so, a $200k house requires $40k. That's a big chunk of change to put in a bank account (having said that, $10k a year for 4 years isn't as bad as people think it may be). Depends on what you want from life.

However, if people aren't able to afford a $40k deposit, people won't be buying $200k houses. If people have $10 to $15k to put down, then house prices will change to match what people can 'afford'.

Same situation with cars. If you can lease a car, or get a 7 year loan, it means the price of cars can go up, to match what people can afford.

This is the real problem with so-called wage disparity: it isn't the difference between wages but that those on the low end struggle to meet their monthly financial obligations due to excessive spending habits, and the credit they can't afford to pay back.

----------


## dday9

> The old "two first name trick" - got me!


I must not know the Steelers too well because I knew who you were talking about and didn't think twice about the name  :Wink:

----------


## FunkyDexter

> While this is true, it's not a static situation: if you change one variable, the others have to change. What would happen if you had to put down, lets say, 20% of the value of the house to get a mortgage? so, a $200k house requires $40k. That's a big chunk of change to put in a bank account (having said that, $10k a year for 4 years isn't as bad as people think it may be). Depends on what you want from life.
> 
> However, if people aren't able to afford a $40k deposit, people won't be buying $200k houses. If people have $10 to $15k to put down, then house prices will change to match what people can 'afford'.


While I agree with some of that it misses the single biggest factor affecting house prices in the UK: shortage. A substantial proportion of people can't afford a 40k deposit and, yes, that that does reduce demand. However, our supply is so low that the diminished demand does effect a downward pressure on prices because there's still lots (and I mean LOTS) of demand that remains unfulfilled.

Personally I agree with sentiment behind DDay's original post but I also agree with NSA that it doesn't address the reality of life as a first time buyer in the UK at the moment. I know very few people who would argue that owning a house isn't a worthwhile investment but I also know alot of people for whom it simply isn't an option.

Worse, there isn't enough supply to fulfil the rented sector either. The crisis in the buyers sector has become so acute that the government has started introducing some pretty draconian taxes to discourage the buy to let market in the hope that this will free up some properties to be bought by owner-occupiers. This will have some effect but I can see an undesired side effect coming down the line: rents are going to sky-rocket.

Those landlords who are reasonably cash rich will hold onto their properties and will reap even greater rewards long term. A few properties will be freed up by the less well off landlords who will be forced to sell and that will benefit those in the middle of the income bracket who will consequently be able to buy. But the people who will pay for this will be the folks right at the bottom for whom the option to buy will remain out of reach and who will have no option but to pay ever inflating rents.

Meanwhile we're cheerfully selling off our public housing stock (which I support) but failing to replace it (which I don't). Meaning that, at the same time as we increase the pressure on our renters from above, we're also systematically removing the best safety valve that might relieve that pressure from below.

But I own a rental property and I can afford to hang onto it... so screw 'em.

----------


## dday9

> but I also know alot of people for whom it simply isn't an option.


I do not agree with this. To me, owning a home should be a number 1 priority; above all else you should own a home. So you should do everything possible to own a home. If I were starting over with nothing and lived in the UK then I would rent for 6 months which would be long enough for me to purchase a camper. I would then live in the camper for however long it took me to save for a down payment on a home, which assuming that I'd be making €18,000 a year then it would take me roughly 2 to 3 years to save up €22,000 for a €110,000 home. I'm sure that just like my first home, it would not be in the best neighborhood, but I would be building equity in a solid asset along with having the potential to use the home as collateral on a better home a few years later.

I think that the real problem lies in what SJWhiteley pointed out here:



> This is the real problem with so-called wage disparity: it isn't the difference between wages but that those on the low end struggle to meet their monthly financial obligations due to excessive spending habits, and the credit they can't afford to pay back.


Lower income families want to spoil themselves or their family for doing well for a short period of time living minimally which translates into them taking out a 5 year loan to purchase a new vehicle with 18% interest or they'll do the rent-to-own furniture where they wind up paying almost double for the furniture. Don't get me wrong, it's not bad to spoil yourself, but you need to prioritize your spending and purchasing a home should be priority numero uno!

----------


## FunkyDexter

You're going to need somewhere to put that camper van. We removed the right to roam some 20 or so years ago so it's not going to be a common area. Wherever you choose, if you leave it there too long it's going to start being questioned as a permanent structure and the local planning officer is going to come knocking, even if it's private land. Realistically, the only place you're going to be able to put it for that length of time is on a tourist caravan park (a domestic park won't have you - they'll want to sell you one of their own caravans) which is going to cost you just as much as renting a flat because it's aimed at tourists.

The UK is not the US. Our cost of living is much higher than yours (probably double I suspect, although it depends which bit of the UK you compare to which bit of the US) and land here is at a premium. I hate it when I hear people say "we're a crowded island" (mainly because it's usually bookended with some form of intolerance to anyone who wasn't born here) but, where housing is concerned, it's true. We have a shortage and no easy way to increase supply. That means that no matter what you do, someone somewhere is not going to own a home.

Seriously, take a look at this. Live in a single flat share in London and your rent and groceries alone are going to cost you over £7 grand a year. That's before you've paid for any kind of transport, a phone, broadband, utilities, council tax... You're outgoing before any kind of luxury at all is going to be £10K plus, probably closer to £12K.

Our living wage is £7.20 an hour. Assuming a 40 hour week, 50 weeks a year that's an annual income of £14,400. even assuming outgoings of £10K it's going to take you 10 years to save up a deposit of £40K which is what it will take to buy a property in the south.

Edit> as a side note, here's what that £110K would buy you in London. It's a Garage. That's stirling, though. In Euros you'd get a lot less.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You got the name close, but not quite right... LOL


As a resident of the Cleveland area, I assume you have that picture on a dartboard.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I must not know the Steelers too well because I knew who you were talking about and didn't think twice about the name


I'm one step better: I knew there was something wrong with the name, but didn't know what it was.

----------


## szlamany

I must be dyslexic when it comes to this name - if I walk away from the screen I still don't know which way is right!

----------


## Gruff

Hard Wine?

----------


## szlamany

> Hard Wine?


Age?

Too much of the 60's made it into the 70's maybe?

I only drink all that chianti as a sleeping aide!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't feel like I agree with DDay, but in fact I rather do, though only if you have some expectation of stability. When I was expecting to travel every couple years, building up equity didn't much matter to me as much as the ability to pack and go without effort. After all, for the first five years out of grad school, I was kind of expecting to be living out of a backpack for about a third of each year. There's no paying a mortgage when your income is $0/month, so renting makes sense. I didn't change my mindset until I moved to Idaho, and even then it took some time.

The US is certainly different in that you can get a lot in a trailer park for not too much, which gives you electricity, water, and sewer hookups. Financially, it may well make lots of sense, but not always. That certainly limits the quality of your residence, and you are doing that for a simple financial reason: It appears likely to you that in the time you are living there you will be able to save enough money to then move to somewhere better, or save enough money for something else.

The problem is that we have no idea what the future brings. There is no investment that you are guaranteed to realize. We haven't had insane inflation in the US...perhaps ever, but plenty of other countries have experience that. If we did, then saving for the future is useless. I do think that saving for a house in the US makes good financial sense, especially at this time, but at other times it might not. I certainly don't regret not trying to buy something in the Florida Keys (totally out of reach and forget about trailers, that wouldn't be happening), and I don't regret not living in a trailer park for the few years before I moved to my current location. It's all just a series of choices about how you want to live, and it all ends up the same.

----------


## szlamany

> Hard Wine?


Wouldn't it be Hard Wines anyway?

----------


## dday9

> (totally out of reach and forget about trailers, that wouldn't be happening)


Could you imagine the insurance on a mobile home in the Keys?! That would be outrageous!

I have a customer who lives in Cameron which is literally up against the coast and he has a single wide. Anytime a hurricane comes he hooks his single wide up to his Ford F350 and hauls it up state for a few days.

----------


## Gruff

Yeah.
Also hindwards is a bit backwards.

----------


## szlamany

Shined raw?

----------


## Gruff

> Could you imagine the insurance on a mobile home in the Keys?! That would be outrageous!


If I moved to Florida I would consider building a two story out of concrete and rebar.
Possibly with flying buttresses.

The bottom floor being all garage.

----------


## szlamany

War shined?

----------


## szlamany

Washer din?

----------


## szlamany

A wish nerd?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> If I moved to Florida I would consider building a two story out of concrete and rebar.
> Possibly with flying buttresses.
> 
> The bottom floor being all garage.


That is a pretty common building design down there, at least in the low-lying areas prone to storm surge. Well built houses did fairly well, but the damage they often suffer is from airborne debris from the other houses. 

I moved to the Keys right after hurricane Andrew. I got the job just before the storm, and it took a week to get through on the phone to find out whether or not there still was a job. The Keys were missed by that storm, so off I went. Therefore, I was in the area as all the revelations were coming out after the storm. Lots of building inspectors were not doing their jobs. There were houses where the roof wasn't actually attached to the walls, but was just resting on them. There were trailers in trailer parks that had 'hurricane straps' that were basically just strips of metal with spikes driven into the ground. Not very long spikes, either.

I don't believe there are any trailer parks in the Keys. The land down there is insanely expensive and exceedingly rare. After all, those islands are often barely a mile wide.

----------


## homer13j

> As a resident of the Cleveland area, I assume you have that picture on a dartboard.


No, this:

----------


## Gruff

> those islands are often barely a mile wide.


If you build your own Island possibly less.   :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> No, this:


I went to college at Allegheny, just across the border. Over half the students were from Pittsburgh, with most of the rest being from Cleveland. That was the 80s, though. The Clowns were slightly better than the Squealers, at the time, but  both teams sucked. The games were entertaining, because the audience couldn't decide which team to boo more, their own or the opponents.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> While I agree with some of that it misses the single biggest factor affecting house prices in the UK: shortage. ...


That's true; In the US we have a considerable amount of space to expand outwards. When I left the UK there was an ever growing push to prevent development into greenspaces, and a growing 'gentrification' of run-down areas.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> When I left the UK there was an ever growing push to prevent development into greenspaces, and a growing 'gentrification' of run-down areas.


Yeah, that's still the case. My hunch is that we're going to relax the "Green Spaces" restrictions before too much longer. We've been busy back filling our cities but it doesn't feel like there's much stretch left there - it's not so much space that's the problem (you can always build up), it's the transport systems around cities that can't cope. We either need to radically improve urban transport or spread the workload by encouraging people out of cities. The second option's cheaper.

As for Gentrification, _everywhere_ in a major city seems to be gentrified now and prices are rapidly disappearing out of the reach of anyone employed on low wages. There's a coming crisis in London because the likes of Nurses, Teachers, Cleaners etc. can no longer afford to live near their work and the transport systems are incapable of moving them in and out of the 'burbs during rush hour. The effect is going to be that hospitals, schools etc. will not be able to find staff.

Heck, even _Manchester's_ posh these days!  I heard about a guy who parked his car there and when he came back it still had wheels :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Yeah, that's still the case. My hunch is that we're going to relax the "Green Spaces" restrictions before too much longer. We've been busy back filling our cities but it doesn't feel like there's much stretch left there - it's not so much space that's the problem (you can always build up)


I don't see that happening any time soon, even though it may be the most sensible option. There are a lot of Tory votes in the country side and they are dead against building on the green belt.





> Heck, even Manchester's posh these days! I heard about a guy who parked his car there and when he came back it still had wheels


Hey stop making wild allegations, i am sure if he came and parked here again those wheels would be gone quick-smart !

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A similar situation seems to be overtaking New York. The prices are getting insane. The places that used to be refuges for the low-paid are being gobbled up for the cost. At least you can still commute, in theory.

My sister lives out on an island that was always kind of expensive and is getting REALLY expensive. Since it's an island, they have to have a certain amount of services for it to be a viable community, but that means that there has to be sufficient pay to allow the service sector to live on the island...after a fashion, anyways. I did find a couple guys living in a lean-to on the backside of a state park on the island. So, as the prices soar, the ability of businesses to hire diminishes and costs rise. A few years back, I bought a gallon of milk for $8 at the market on the island. For comparison, I pay about $1.80/gal in Idaho.

----------


## dday9

I want all of y'all to check out my latest contribution  :Wink: 

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...r&goto=newpost

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Post race is getting awfully serious. I may have to take a walk.

----------


## dday9

Take a hike!

----------


## szlamany

Maybe on another day!

----------


## dday9

The weather is bad here.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's slightly damp, here, too...though I wouldn't say rainy, even for this area, and some of you can get more in one day than we get in a year (about 7 inches, on average).

----------


## homer13j

Spring finally arrived here. A week after we had to cancel our annual spring practice day at Grattan Raceway. Can't drive go-karts in the snow. Well, you _can_... but it's not advisable. Unless you live in Russia...

----------


## dday9

If Rocky taught me anything it is that in Russia they take roids to work out.

----------


## dday9

In my opinion, this was the best piece of propaganda during the Cold War.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My father an I used to watch ice racing back in New Hampshire. It wasn't go-carts, though, but cars.

----------


## Gruff

> I want all of y'all to check out my latest contribution 
> 
> http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...r&goto=newpost


Wheels within wheels.
You did good.  Wheely you did.

----------


## Pc Monk

> Post race is getting awfully serious. I may have to take a walk.

----------


## dday9

I hate eating jambalaya plate lunches from grocery stores. They're always too wet.

----------


## szlamany

Have you been to this place?

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...Louisiana.html

----------


## dday9

No, but I've probably passed it 50 million times. Airline Highway is an alternate route that connects Baton Rouge to New Orleans so when there's a wreck on the bridge then we take Airline.

----------


## szlamany

I googled for "jambalaya plate lunches" - not knowing what it was - and pretty much got that hit near the top.

Still don't know what it is  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

Y'all don't have plate lunches outside Louisiana?

----------


## szlamany

Never heard of it here in the northeast.

----------


## dday9

Places, either restaurants or some grocery stores, sell lunch. What they have is a certain meal that they sell every single day.

There is a tradition like:
Sunday: Ham
Monday: Red beans
Tuesday: Can't remember
Wednesday: Can't remember
Thursday: Can't remember
Friday: Can't remember
Saturday: Gumbo


Sunday is the holy day and so naturally you need to cook something a little more upscale, which was ham. Monday use to be laundry day and since it took forever to wash clothes, the cooks had to cook something that required almost not constant watching. You basically stir red beans once an hour. Plus you get to throw the left over ham into the red beans, les ben rouge. Saturday was the last day of the week and so all the left overs from the week was thrown into the Gumbo.

It has moved away from the traditional schedule and each place has their own item they serve, but every day of the week is the same thing.

Here is a website's menu of my favorite lunch plate place: http://www.hackettscajunkitchen.com/...&id=3&Itemid=3

----------


## szlamany

Diner's in our area - back 50 years ago - would typically have a blue-plate special.  They would cycle through the same meals each day of the week (and actually have blue plates for serving that meal on that day).

I can still go to a local greasy spoon here in CT and randomly get a blue plate - the current owners probably have no idea why there is a stock of blue plates in the restaurant.

----------


## dday9

Side note, did you know that Zydeco actually means a mixture of beans in Cajun French?

----------


## szlamany

That's 100% more Cajun French then I knew before!

----------


## Gruff

The Safeway grocery store near work usually has three soups/stews to go every day. jambalaya happens two or three times a week.  For a couple bucks more you can get corn bread as well. (Too sweet and fluffy for me.  I like mine heavy and grainy with less sugar.)

The soups not authentic I'm sure but it goes down nice.

----------


## homer13j

> Friday: Can't remember


Uh... maybe fish?

----------


## Gruff

Taking a late lunch today.  Just got back from the store with chili, corn bread and ice tea.  *Munch Munch*

----------


## Gruff

Monday before last I had a mild heart attack.  My kidneys went for a walk and didn't come back until dinner.  Everything seems to be back to normal (For me.) except I burst an artery in my right eye.  It hasn't cleared up yet so I have this crappy swirl of brown occluding my vision.  It's driving me bonkers forcing my focus through the left.  Writing and editing code is a pain in the rear right now.

----------


## dday9

> Uh... maybe fish?


Only during lent.

----------


## dday9

> Monday before last I had a mild heart attack.  My kidneys went for a walk and didn't come back until dinner.  Everything seems to be back to normal (For me.) except I burst an artery in my right eye.  It hasn't cleared up yet so I have this crappy swirl of brown occluding my vision.  It's driving me bonkers forcing my focus through the left.  Writing and editing code is a pain in the rear right now.


Holy smokes are you OK?

----------


## Gruff

I really need to do some all body maintenance.  You know like going for walks and such.  I'm a 65 year old 240 lb diabetic.  Things just break down quicker.
So relatively speaking, yes I am OK.  

Part of the problem was two of my doctors not keeping each other informed as to my meds.

The weather is finally clearing up and we are getting sunnier days.  I'd like to take walks, but I am so out of shape doing a two block jaunt tuckers me out.

Maybe I can find one of those canes that folds out into a seat so I can rest every so often.   :Smilie:

----------


## Pc Monk

these days been different , less people care about

----------


## dday9

I have updated my snippet website to a WordPress blog: https://ddaysnippets.wordpress.com/

----------


## dday9

I much prefer that style and if nothing else it will prompt me to add more snippets.

----------


## dday9

My wife is pregnant again!

----------


## Gruff

Congrats!! Hope its a healthy delivery.  :wave:

----------


## FunkyDexter

> My wife is pregnant again!


Congrats!

For some reason I got a mental image of you staring at her belly in confusion and saying "how did that happen?"

----------


## FunkyDexter

Ooh, Suggestion for a name: Moddy McModFace

----------


## Pc Monk



----------


## dday9

> For some reason I got a mental image of you staring at her belly in confusion and saying "how did that happen?"


I had thought about joking saying that I've been out for the past 3 months, but everyone would know that's a lie  :Wink:

----------


## FunkyDexter

:LOL:  It was meant to be a reference to your own potential naiveté rather than <ahem> anything else.

BTW, how's the business going?  Those targets looking any closer yet?

----------


## dday9

Actually it has really picked up this month. I set the goal of 40 items in 2 months and so far this month I wrote 23 items, so I am on pace.

----------


## dday9

There were 3 days this month where I wrote as many items in 1 day as I did the whole month of March.

----------


## FunkyDexter

That's cool.  Any idea what the uptick is down to?  Growing momentum? Seasonal trends?  Hard work and a growing sense of panic?

----------


## dday9

I have been monitoring my marketing like crazy, but really it is nearly all location:
Me: "So how did you hear about our agency?"
Them: "Oh I was passing by and saw your sign"

----------


## FunkyDexter

Yeah, that makes sense.  Is it a direct effect (i.e. they walk straight in when they see the shop) or a brand recognition thing (i.e. "we saw your shop a month ago and now we're looking for the insurance")?  If it's the latter then perhaps a few tactically placed billboards/radio ads etc. might be a worthwhile investment (budget permitting of course).  If it's the former then I guess you just ride the wave (no pun intended)

----------


## Gruff

Maybe a bit of humor on a sign would help.
FREE INSURANCE!!!
(Free dog house insurance with every home policy sold.)

The goal of course is to get people to remember you.

----------


## dilettante

Nah, better to go more "classy" for example:

----------


## dilettante

> Maybe I can find one of those canes that folds out into a seat so I can rest every so often.


Just wear a pointy hat.  Then when you feel tuckered out you can perch on a corner of the nearest house's stoop and sit still like a garden gnome until ready for more.

----------


## dday9

> Nah, better to go more "classy" for example:


Would you be interested in...

----------


## Gruff

Sounds good, but homes are about a half mile apart minimum around here plus no stoops.
I could drag arond a portalbe stoop I suppose...

----------


## FunkyDexter

Gruff 6, please report to Carousel for Renewal.

----------


## Gruff

??? I don't get the reference.

----------


## FunkyDexter

It's from Logan's Run :Big Grin:

----------


## Gruff

Sorry,  The humongous crystal embedded in my hand is making it hard to type.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Sorry,  The humongous crystal embedded in my hand is making it hard to type.


Google wins again! Yay!

----------


## Gruff

Actually I do remember the show now.  It didn't make much of an impression on me when it first aired which was why I didn't get the reference.

Meh!

----------


## FunkyDexter

I could have gone with Soilant Green but I couldn't remember any quotes.  Probably my age  :Smilie:

----------


## szlamany

> Actually I do remember the show now.  It didn't make much of an impression on me when it first aired which was why I didn't get the reference.
> 
> Meh!


That movie had Farrah Fawcett - topless - in ice - that impressed me!

----------


## FunkyDexter

I knew there was a reason it stuck in my mind

----------


## dday9

I have no idea what y'all're talking about.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Logan's Run is a classic old Sci Fi movie (and i think TV series as well but i remember the movie).

Basically everyone lives underground in a sealed city and due to the limited space and resources, humans have implants in their hands which change to red when they reach 30 years of age which means they can be killed by the kill squads called Sandmen.

As the Film name suggest Logan goes on the run

----------


## szlamany

> I could have gone with Soilant Green but I couldn't remember any quotes.  Probably my age


I can vividly recall him saying:

Soylent green is people!

I was 10 years old...

----------


## Gruff

Yeah.  Charlton Heston was known for his one liners long before Arnold took up the mantle.

Whether Playing Moses, El Cid, Survivor on Planet of the Apes, Investigator in Soylient Green, or NRA Supporter Charlton usually had the last word.

I distinctly remember his "From my cold dead hands" speech.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Soylent green is people!


Well, yeah, but "Gruff is People" would have been an obvious lie.




> which change to red when they reach 30 years of age which means they can be killed by the kill squads called Sandmen


Close but no cigar.  It's much darker than that.  When their chip turns red they're allowed the privilege of attending the "carousel" (a weird swirly tent looking thing) which "renews" them (they float to the top of the tent where they get zapped into their constituent minerals which are then fed back into the life support systems for the rest of colony).  The Sandmen hunt down anyone who fails to take up this "entirely optional" privilege and offer them encouragement to do so - lethal encouragement.  Logan was a Sandman and is the first to run... except it turns out he isn't.

The premise is awfully similar to soilant green though I'm not sure which came first.  The whole "optional privilege" motif owes a lot to "The Lottery" as well.  To be honest, there were quite a lot of films/books exploring this sort of thing in the 60s.

----------


## szlamany

This link gives you the run down of the who, what, where and all that jazz...

http://www.buzzfeed.com/adambvary/el...erm=.mf5D7BDno

----------


## szlamany

This is a better link - I can recall seeing lots of these movies!

http://www.wired.com/2009/11/gallery-reader-sci-fi-2/

----------


## homer13j

> Logan's Run is a classic old Sci Fi movie (and i think TV series as well but i remember the movie).


The TV show was awful and completely ignored the movie's ending. It was Logan, the girl and an android driving around aimlessly in a futuristic Winnebago looking for "Sanctuary."

----------


## dday9

Wait... I think Family Guy made fun of that movie.

----------


## szlamany

> Wait... I think Family Guy made fun of that movie.


Finally you have a cultural reference for your age group!

I was starting to get worried!

----------


## dday9

It turns out that the girl was a robot.

----------


## dday9



----------


## FunkyDexter

> I can recall seeing lots of these movies!


Well Santa Claus Conquers the Martians is a new one on me.  I never heard of that one before.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Close but no cigar.


Well i thought my synopsis was great  :Big Grin: 

really though i was trying to not do a wiki article on the film which i almost did and then realised i was in Post race

----------


## FunkyDexter

Yeah, but I've got waaaaaay too much time on my hands lately.  Developing a data warehouse which takes about 45 minutes to build so there's a lot of "1. make small change, 2. click go, waaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiit fooooooooor iiiiiiiiiit, 3. check result, 4. iterate".

So I'm bored and lengthy post race submissions help fill my time.

----------


## dday9

Could you create automated test to do it for you?

----------


## szlamany

I have a conversion that I am involved in right now that needs 45 minutes to get the data from Oracle into SQL staging tables...

Then another 45 minutes to go from SQL staging to SQL production copy tables.

I get paid by the hour every time I have to run it  :Smilie:

----------


## dilettante

So is "post race" a horserace or something to do with the speed of mail or does it mean "after the race" or are we like cowboys between gigs who used to speak of watching fenceposts race?

----------


## szlamany

> So is "post race" a horserace or something to do with the speed of mail or does it mean "after the race" or are we like cowboys between gigs who used to speak of watching fenceposts race?


For just your 5th post here in the race - that's one hell of a complicated question!

I'm thinking "between gigs"...

----------


## dday9

You know what Shakespeare said, I mean I don't, but you do.

----------


## szlamany

We trading barbs here?

----------


## dday9

Like Barbe High School?

----------


## dday9

Barber Shoppe.

----------


## dday9

Bar-B-Q

----------


## dday9

Blarb

----------


## dday9

Barbara "barb" McBarbFace?

----------


## szlamany

I guess it was more like bards!

----------


## dilettante

Thought I might be missing a subtle pun.

Upon viewing the new evidence I see there is little risk of that.  :Wink:

----------


## Gruff

"Lord.  What fools these users be."  He said Puckishly.

----------


## dilettante

Hey, don't Puck on my shoes!

----------


## Gruff

Wouldn't that be UpPuck?

----------


## dilettante

How much muck would an upchuck puck... ?

----------


## dday9

Y'all better watch your pucking mouths!

----------


## Gruff

You don't understand Charley. 
I coulda had class. 
I coulda been a contender. 
I coulda been somebody, 
instead I got a one way ticket to Puckerville.

----------


## dilettante

"Charlie"

----------


## Gruff

> Ooh, Suggestion for a name: Moddy McModFace


Boy or girl I vote for "Tugboat" even if it is only the middle name.

----------


## Pc Monk

Puck, also known as Robin Goodfellow, is a character in William Shakespeare's play A Midsummer Night's Dream that was based on the ancient figure in English mythology, also called Puck, 
i was going to post a puck picture from dota 2 then this

----------


## homer13j

I have a friend who's son's middle name is Danger.

----------


## homer13j

Get well soon, Gruff!

----------


## Gruff

Re: #61609
Sounds much better than "My middle name is panic attack."   :Big Grin: 

Re: #61610
Hey!!!

----------


## dday9

The post race has fallen too low in the chit-chat list.

----------


## dday9

Now it is at the top.

----------


## szlamany

My contribution!

----------


## Gruff

Shoo be doo bee doo!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have returned.

----------


## dday9

I know  :EEK!:

----------


## Gruff

Aunty may said you might.

----------


## Gruff

Munching on sesame crackers and cold ham slices.  Bit of cucumbers in dill and crumbled feta..
Num.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

https://g.co/kgs/qA9l5

----------


## homer13j

> Munching on sesame crackers and cold ham slices.  Bit of cucumbers in dill and crumbled feta..
> Num.


Tipping over the neighbors' garbage cans again, eh?

----------


## homer13j

> https://g.co/kgs/qA9l5

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

For every situation, there exists an image that sums it up.

----------


## Gruff

One beings refuse pile is another's treasure chest.   :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> That movie had Farrah Fawcett - topless - in ice - that impressed me!


It surprised me...though not in a bad way. I got the movie on Netflix, and it was rated G. I guess kids are more easily harmed by the sight of boobies these days.

----------


## FunkyDexter

The only work-safe boobies link I could find

----------


## homer13j

*facepalm*

Yellowstone tourists put baby bison in car because it looked cold

----------


## Jacob Roman

Oh for f***s sake let this thread die!!!



....


(Looks on top of the chit chat)


FWUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

----------


## szlamany

We are nearly at 3 million views on this thread - and you want it to die?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yellowstone: Land of a thousand stupidities!

----------


## dday9

@homer - They had to euthanize the bison because of the incident.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, it was because they were a few burgers short for a barbeque.

----------


## homer13j

Killing with kindness... literally.

----------


## dday9

I started to feel sick to my stomach on Friday and it carried all through the weekend and on Monday I went to my doctor who said it was a stomach bug and just prescribed me so Zofran. Unfortunately my insurance rejected the medicine and I can't afford it until I pay myself on Friday. And here I am today, still feeling like poo.

----------


## FunkyDexter

If you lie face down it might be covered by your volcano insurance :Wink:

----------


## Gruff

When I get sick I don't feel like pooh.  It's more like Eeyore.

----------


## Sitten Spynne

A momentary distraction along the road to the grave.

----------


## dday9

Wow over 3,000,000 views!

----------


## szlamany

> We are nearly at 3 million views on this thread - and you want it to die?


Geez - that went fast!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I started to feel sick to my stomach on Friday and it carried all through the weekend and on Monday I went to my doctor who said it was a stomach bug and just prescribed me so Zofran. Unfortunately my insurance rejected the medicine and I can't afford it until I pay myself on Friday. And here I am today, still feeling like poo.


Do NOT mess with the Zofran!!!

(I think I heard that somewhere)

----------


## dday9

Me and Zoloft Get Along Just Fine.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If you say zo.

----------


## dday9

I got my teeth worked on today.

----------


## dday9

I had a cavity kind of close to the nerve that caused my tooth to crack and get wedged between two teeth.

----------


## dday9

I had decided to dig out part of my cavity with a sharp pointy stick looking thing, but the tooth was still wedge and hurt.

----------


## dday9

The dentist saw it and I swear he almost fainted, he asked me why the hell my teeth are in such bad condition. So I told him:
I smoked menthols from the time I was 12 until 20I smoked cigars up until a few months agoI drank a 24 pack of cokes every 3-4 days up until about a year agoI still drink about 3 cokes a day

----------


## dday9

I should've told him "mais it's Louisiana!"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I had a cavity kind of close to the nerve that caused my tooth to crack and get wedged between two teeth.


Technically, nearly all of my teeth are wedged between two other teeth. Only the last molar on each side is not.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I had a cavity kind of close to the nerve that caused my tooth to crack and get wedged between two teeth.


Technically, nearly all of my teeth are wedged between two other teeth. Only the last molar on each side is not.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A flat coke is exceedingly acidic, which will destroy teeth over time.

----------


## Gruff

Flat Coke?  Standard Coke, No Fizz Coke or the container is Flat somehow?  (Not cylindrical.)

----------


## Sitten Spynne

I spent the entire day trying to narrow down a crash in our Android application. I found lots of oddball lines that seemed to cause the crash, and they all had enough in common to make me believe I was making progress. Eventually I figured out removing one particular control seemed to stabilize it. So I went to go note this in the ticket system, and then it crashed without that control

It turns out there's an issue with the Xamarin Android debugger with very similar symptoms. If I run without the debugger attached, everything works fine. (Well, with the layout bugs I'm trying to fix. But no crashes.)

I just wasted a day because _the debugger was crashing my app._

----------


## szlamany

I'm glad I'm using eclipse  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

VB6 had (probably still has) an issue with the debugger, as well. If you put a breakpoint in the code, it would take a different branch than it did without the breakpoint, so the code that ran with the breakpoint was not the code that ran without the breakpoint. Bugs would mysteriously vanish. 

I broke that down to a simple example and submitted it to MS. Their response was basically: Live with it, this is a side effect of how we wrote the debugger.

----------


## dday9

I went camping this past weekend!

----------


## dday9

My son absolutely had a blast too! We flew a "Minion" kite and you'd've thought he was flying his own airplane, that's how much fun he was having.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It was rainy and cold this past weekend. That's bizarre. We are generally approaching the 80s by now (though whether that is from above or below, depends on the year). I darn near had to turn the heat back on.

----------


## FunkyDexter

In Bristol it was rainy and cold and hot a sunny.  It was very confusing and left me unable to plan much of anything but I did get to spend a half hour reading in the back garden... then a horde of slugs hove into view and drove me off.  At one point I swear they were mounting a flank attack.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I assume that you were able to get in some nice long naps as they maneuvered for the flank attack.

Besides, a flank attack by slugs wouldn't worry me much. I'd take 'em with a grain of salt.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now that I think about it, assault by slugs is bound to fail.

----------


## szlamany

I thought that if you salted a slug you were bound for success - not so much the slug...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Right, so a salt by a slug is a form of slug suicide.

----------


## Gruff

Sounds like a slug-fest to me.   :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yep, that's sounds about right.That pun might be the final snail in the coffin for this topic.

----------


## dday9

I'm so slow to catch these puns.

----------


## dday9

:Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry: 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ncaa...ansmsnsports11

----------


## Gruff

> I'm so slow to catch these puns.


Feeling sluggish?

----------


## Gruff



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Good one.

----------


## szlamany

> 


Assault and battery? 

I'm guessing it affects their electrolytes...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Would they be charged...or discharged?

----------


## FunkyDexter

The current puns in this thread are switching me off.




MMmmm... current pun.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure whether you are talking about the berry or electiricity. How about telling us what's watt? Does our pie require just a few digits, or an infinite, non-repeating series of them?

----------


## szlamany

I'm sending annual maintenance invoices to a bunch of clients I have had since 1991 - 25 years!!

Yikes!

They lived through 3 different operating systems / platforms!

Love my clients in Lancaster County, PA!

----------


## Gruff

Are they Amish?  I hear they make the best wooden computers money can buy.   :Big Grin:

----------


## szlamany

> Are they Amish?  I here they make the best wooden computer you can buy.


Well - we can't use BUTTON's in the app  :Smilie: 

Actually it's tax collection - so we tax the Amish!

----------


## homer13j

> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ncaa...ansmsnsports11


Don't cry... you know there's a Mike VII waiting in the wings.

----------


## dday9

I wasn't fully worried about Mike anyways... he isn't even a full Bengal.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What does that mean? If he was eligible, I have no doubt that the Bengals would have drafted him. I think he'd make a pretty good edge rusher.

----------


## dday9

I've started my first github project: https://github.com/dday9/.NET-JSON-Transformer

It is the JSON to XDocument translator that I've been working on, only without using a lexical analyzer.

----------


## homer13j

Brutus Buckeye is immortal.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Brutus Buckeye is immoral.


Yeah, we know.

----------


## dday9

I have started studying for my series 6.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't even know what that is, but then again, I don't have a TV, so I don't follow any series.

----------


## dday9

Securities license.

----------


## dday9

It's funny because in Louisiana we need our 6 which is securities but not our 63 which is ethics. Nearly every other state requires both.

----------


## szlamany

For some reason that doesn't surprise me  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sounds about right for Louisiana to me, too. :wave:

----------


## dday9

did you hear about the italian chef who died?

----------


## dday9

He pasta way

----------


## dday9

he simply just ran out of thyme.

----------


## dday9

here today, gone tomato

----------


## dday9

his wife is still upset, cheese still not over it

----------


## dday9

we never sausage a tragedy coming.

----------


## dday9

ashes to ashes, crust to crust

----------


## dday9

there's just not mushroom for italian chefs in today's world...

----------


## dday9

pizza.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well that rounds out the pizza puns.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Or at least it's a pretty good slice of pizza puns.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Doughn't bother making any more. Olive the ones you've made already.

----------


## Gruff

Two beautiful twenty one year old girls were banging on my bedroom door all night.  Sheesh!
I finally got so tired of it I got up and let them out.

----------


## dday9

I had twenty one year old girls screaming in my bedroom too, turns out that they needed their diapers changed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Language is a funny thing.

----------


## Pc Monk

Body Language is a funny thing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Bawdy language is a funny thing.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I'm tired.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I went out for Thai food last night and it was hotter than I expected.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I didn't sleep well.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hot food keeps you up at night? Just heartburn? That's why I try to restrict my overeating to lunch time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I intend to partake today.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Yeah, just heartburn thankfully.  It was gorgeous food but hotter than I'd usually go for.

I couldn't possibly restrict my over-eating.  It would be a direct assault on my masculinity.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I had the flesh of the fish...over rice...with a bit of wasabi and ginger....in heroic quantities.

----------


## dday9

I like to devour unborn offspring in the morning time.

----------


## dday9

Eggs.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I eat the droppings of the Cheerio beast.

----------


## dday9

Ah yes, I have examined the scat of the Cheerio beast as well. I believe that it is English from the Ole London area.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Roundly speaking, I feel that Cheerios won't make you square.

----------


## szlamany

I think there is a hole in that logic...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Perhaps we could triangulate in on the problem.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Im currently pooping while writing this!!!  :big yellow: 

...

Ahhhhhh, i feel 5 pounds lighter

----------


## dday9

This is the poop emoji that Sitten proved won't render on VBForums

----------


## FunkyDexter

Well, they do say that the proof of the poop is in the rendering.

----------


## FunkyDexter

My last house was rendered.  Not with poop though.

----------


## dday9



----------


## homer13j

I often wonder about that myself.

----------


## dongtay1001

up cho thá»›t bay lÃªn tháº*t cao nÃ¨

....................................................................................................  ......................................................

-link removed-

----------


## dday9

Lol worst place for spam.

----------


## szlamany

I wonder if that was the first spam to hit this thread - I'm not sure I recall it happening before.

Or do those bot-spammers hit all the latest threads?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Most of them just scatter gun a whole bunch of threads and we usually just do a blanket delete.  It's kinda funny that DD left that one in place though.  It fits right in to the weird stream of consciousness that is the Post Race.

----------


## brad jones

There were actually 3 posts written by dongtay1001 that were left live.... Now there is just the one above in this thread.  :Smilie:  

With a ban in place, that ID won't be posting here again, so someone will have to cover race posts for him/her/it.  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

I was on my cell phone when I removed the link and said "Oh when I get home I'll ban him/her/it" but when I got home... I forgot  :Blush:

----------


## brad jones

That's okay, it provided a nice distraction from the 'standard' post race posts.....  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## Gruff

Never could see where the name for Cheerios came from.
Nothing cheery about it.  

Sad lumps of soggy dough with round eyes staring back at you.

----------


## szlamany

Back to the standard post race posts...

----------


## brad jones

> Nothing cheery about it.


Oh!!  Good point.

Cheers!

Brad!

----------


## FunkyDexter

In polite society we don't call them Cheerios.  We call them Toodle-Pips.

----------


## Gruff

Cold breakfast cereal is always tricky.
Optimal soaking time is everything.  

Too dry and you lacerate your gums.  Too wet... Blech!

Toodle Pips.  Sounds like something your poodle leaves behind.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I wonder if that was the first spam to hit this thread - I'm not sure I recall it happening before.
> 
> Or do those bot-spammers hit all the latest threads?


No, it wasn't...at least I don't think it was. Those binary posts were right up there.

----------


## dday9

I was curious about how Target's stock is doing considering I see a lot of negativity surrounding the company through Facebook since their policy clarification on bathroom use and transgenders.

On April 19th, which is when they announced the clarification of the policy, their stock closed at $83.29. As of right now the stock is $67.93, this represents a drop of %18.44 in the matter of only 52 days.

I really don't have an opinion on the policy itself, but as a businessman this tells me that Target needs to be doing some kind of brand rebuilding because they're losing it... and fast!

----------


## dday9

Don't get me wrong, a $67.93 stock price is a solid stock, however if it continues to trend downward its investors are likely to pull out.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I was curious about how Target's stock is doing considering I see a lot of negativity surrounding the company through Facebook since their policy clarification on bathroom use and transgenders.


Would you say that put a target on them?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Target has had a mix of issues, lately. There was that credit card breach which HAMMERED them a year ago, then just recently they launched some initiative regarding the food side of their business and some other moves on the retain side. I don't even know what policy you are talking about, yet I've seen articles in the Economist that would suggest that Target is trying to change course in some retail areas, which is enough to cause a stock drop without any other issues.

Therefore, I'm not sure whether you can attribute the stock flux to any single cause. They have a few of them going on, at the moment.

----------


## dday9

I wouldn't take the credit card breach into consideration as the drop associated with it had already occurred and they were on the rebound which was largely pushed by their food initiative.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, the credit card thing was a ways back. The article I was reading had to do with some other floundering. The food initiative was a response to that, but do investors pay more attention to the initiative or the driver for the initiative?

----------


## dday9

Good investors will sell stock when a company does something so polarizing like Target did, OK investors will see the trend in downward stock prices early and sell their stock, bad investors will sell their stock too late when the company is likely to start rebounding while the good investors will reinvest.

That is why stocks act a lot like waves in the ocean. However, when you see stocks plummet and investors deciding not to reinvest even when the stock is down... then you have a problem.

I think that Target needs to burn their "ace in the hole" marketing technique to reverse the serious downward trend they've been having.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Good investors will stick with a broad based fund. Great investors have insider information.

----------


## dday9

> Good investors will stick with a broad based fund. Great investors have insider information.


I'm stealing that.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> The article I was reading had to do with some other floundering. The food initiative was a response to that


They've started selling fresh fish?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well...not so fresh...hence the problem.

The flounder is a funny fish.
Eyes on one side, and round as a dish.
They spend their days buried in sand
Cause all'n all they taste so grand.
Well they should hide, if that's their wish,
Since one on my plate would be delish!

----------


## dday9

I love fishing for flounder, they put up the best fight. That and they taste good too!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Really? I didn't think they fought very well at all. We were fishing for them with hand lines and double hooks. Even if you caught one on each hook it didn't seem like much of a fight. That was almost certainly a different species of flounder, and in much colder water, so it may well be different down south. I never caught a southern flounder.

----------


## FunkyDexter

It's the fight or flounder reaction.  You never can tell.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's very fishy that this post was the last one for so long.

----------


## brad jones

> It's very fishy that this post was the last one for so long.


We are talking fish, so how long it has been is not likely as long as you say.....

----------


## dday9

Since my son has been obsessed with the minions:

----------


## dday9

I just had a friend die as the result of a motorcycle accident. He was hit going to work yesterday when somebody was turning and didn't see him. He was pronounced brain dead late last night and his heart stopped at 12:09AM this morning as a result of life support being discontinued.

----------


## dday9

There is a silver lining though... his liver and 2 kidneys were donated to other patients.

----------


## szlamany

David - that is so sad!  My prayers go out...

----------


## FunkyDexter

Sorry to hear that DD.

----------


## homer13j

> I just had a friend die as the result of a motorcycle accident. He was hit going to work yesterday when somebody was turning and didn't see him. He was pronounced brain dead late last night and his heart stopped at 12:09AM this morning as a result of life support being discontinued.


Sorry for your loss. 

I don't ride much on public roads anymore except to get to the trails but people turn left or pull out in front of me all the time. You have to ride like you're invisible, because you are.

A couple of years ago I pulled up to a light next to a car in a right turn only lane. Of course the obliviot driver went straight when the light changed and suddenly realized she was running out of road so she merged into my lane forcing me into oncoming traffic! Fortunately I was wearing steel toe boots and put a nice big dent in her car door. That was a lot more satisfying that it should have been.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was biking to work a couple years back, but decided that the risks were just too great. Most days, nothing much happened, of course, but about once a week, somebody would do something that wasn't good. In one case, a large SUV tried to pass me at the one point where a curb had been built out into the road for decorative purposes...mostly. I would have been passed there in about one second, but they couldn't wait. I noticed that their mirror missed my hand by a couple inches.

Trouble was always in the afternoon, though. People seemed in a rush to get home, but not in much of a rush in the morning.

----------


## dday9

Of course I feel like it shouldn't've happened, but it really shouldn't've happened to him... He was in the same crowd that I was some years back, which to say the least is a very bad crowd, but he had just started to turn his life around. He was completely off drugs, he had stopped drinking(mostly), and he had just gotten that job that he was driving to.

----------


## brad jones

It is cool that you can remember him being at a time in his life when things were good. I'd rather be able to remember a friend in that light than remember them at a point when things were dark. Nobody said life was fair, which is why we have to appreciate the time and the days we have.

----------


## Gruff

My condolences I am sure he will be missed by family and friends.

I gave up my motorcycle when I was run off the road to avoid a head on collision.
Couple of hillbillies in a beat up pickup swerved into my lane coming right at me.  
Big grins on their faces.

I wrapped my bike around a pine tree to avoid being hit.
As it was on a small winding road in the mountains no one else saw it.

----------


## dday9

Didn't you lose your leg Gruff?

----------


## dday9

It turns out that I have more bad news...

----------


## dday9

My wife's great grandfather isn't expected to make it through the night. His liver is failing and both of his kidneys are shutting down.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Jees, you're having a bad week DD.  My thoughts are with your family.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, this week has not been the greatest. However, he did make it through the night which is nice; this means that my brother-in-law can fly in from Kearney, NE to see him. In fact I think he should be back in Louisiana by now.

----------


## homer13j

The "Curse of Cleveland" has finally been lifted?



Oh yes it has! Woo!

https://twitter.com/CLEpolice/status...rc=twsrc%5Etfw

----------


## dday9

I didn't really care for either team...

----------


## dday9

On one hand I wanted the Warriors to win because of the history of their winning record during the season.

----------


## dday9

On the other hand I wanted the Cav's to win because of the history of a 3-1 deficit comeback win.

----------


## dday9

Either way to me, history would be made.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Either way to me, history would be made


If you wanted to watch real history being made you should have watched England Vs Australia in the Rugby   :Big Grin:   (the first away English Series victory ever vs Australia)

To be honest i would be happy watching England beat Australia at pretty much anything, the fact it was at a sport that they are particularly good at (and they were the favorites) makes it even better.

Do you guys in the US have that kind of rivalry at any sport with another Country?

----------


## dday9

> Do you guys in the US have that kind of rivalry at any sport with another Country?


You could say basketball during the Olympics, but let's face it... the only year that the US really lost was the 1988(no professional players) and the 2004 Olympics. All other times it was either because they were boycotting the Olympics or the infamous 1972 Olympics. So... USA! USA! USA!

----------


## szlamany

Maybe hockey with Canada.  Although I'm not sure how big the hockey fan base is in far south of the US.

We play baseball against some other countries - but I do not think those are huge rivalries.  

Seems the world wide soccer rivalries are unique - imo...

----------


## SJWhiteley

There are other countries that can play sports?

----------


## dday9

> There are other countries that can play sports?

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Seems the world wide soccer rivalries are unique - imo...


Football (or Soccer as you call it) is certainly the sport played by the most countries, but there are others. Cricket and Rugby are probably the next 2. 

It always surprised me that the US never seems to take much effort to export there sports elsewhere. 

Football, Rugby and Cricket have gone to some effort to export there sport to other countries. (and to a much lesser extent Hockey of the none ice variety)

Basketball is played a bit outside the US bit not anywhere near the same standard. 

Baseball is played in Japan i think but i don't know any other countries

American Football is played only by you guys  (and maybe Canada), i remember that they tried to create a European league for a while but it slowly died.

I suppose that America is big enough for the rivalries between states to be big enough to sustain the sports on there own.

----------


## dday9

> I suppose that America is big enough for the rivalries between states to be big enough to sustain the sports on there own.


My guess would be the investment to start the export process. The NFL already generates $13 billion, MLB already generates $9.5 billion, and college football already generates(estimated) $5 billion. The closest to all of these is England's Premier League which generates only £3.4 billion.




> American Football is played only by you guys (and maybe Canada), i remember that they tried to create a European league for a while but it slowly died.


They're definitely expanding the NFL to the UK. Over the past several years they've had 3 games in London, then last year they bumped it up to 4 games with 3 in London and 1 in Mexico City.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> My guess would be the investment to start the export process. The NFL already generates $13 billion, MLB already generates $9.5 billion, and college football already generates(estimated) $5 billion. The closest to all of these is England's Premier League which generates only £3.4 billion.
> 
> 
> ...


Which is actually pretty impressive considering the difference in population and potential audience.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, I'm surprised at how well the Premier League does.

----------


## szlamany

> Yeah, I'm surprised at how well the Premier League does.


That's because after that all they have left to watch is curling and parapet defenestration

----------


## szlamany

> ... parapet defenestration


I hear there has been a huge drop in participation recently  :Smilie:

----------


## szlamany

> Originally Posted by szlamany
> 
> 
> ... parapet defenestration
> 
> 
> I hear there has been a huge drop in participation recently


They are hoping for a better window of opportunity  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

I'm lost...

----------


## dday9

Post Race!

----------


## dday9

I passed up Witis in replies to the post race!

----------


## szlamany

> I'm lost...


I never understood the game.

Is the guy on the far left winning or losing?

Where is Funky when you need him!

Beach and cocktail time - no forum time - can't blame him!

----------


## Gruff

Sports.  Guh!  Give me a rousing board game any day.

----------


## homer13j

> Baseball is played in Japan i think but i don't know any other countries


Korea, Taiwan, Australia, pretty much all of Latin American and the Caribbean countries have professional leagues. A fairly large percentage of Major League players are Latin Americans.

----------


## homer13j

> They're definitely expanding the NFL to the UK. Over the past several years they've had 3 games in London, then last year they bumped it up to 4 games with 3 in London and 1 in Mexico City.


The NFL is determined to put a team in London despite the logistical problems it would create. Also Mexico City.

----------


## dday9

I don't understand why they would want to have regular season games in London, the time difference between Washington and London is 8 hours with a 10 hour flight. For one, could you imagine the mental exhaustion from flying for that long and for two, could you imagine the jet lag?!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Mexico City would be fine as far as time, but east coast vs west coast already has a penalty. It would be FAR worse if a team was in London.

----------


## dday9

I just got news that my wife's great-grandfather passed away this morning.

----------


## dday9

So at least he made it past the 24-48 hour mark! Il a ete un tete dure until the end.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Here's a zen story that is relevant:

A rich man went to an artist and asked for a wall hanging of good fortune (just calligraphy, really). What the artist gave him was this:

Grandfather dies.
Father dies.
Son dies.

The rich man was horrified. "How can you say that this is good fortune???" To which the artist replied: "This is the natural order of things for those who are fortunate. Is any other order better than this?"

The fact that your wife got to know her great-grandfather is amazing.

----------


## dday9

That was something that I tried explaining to my wife. She had the pleasure of not only knowing her great-grandfather, but also the pleasure of spending time with him A) while he was still in his right mind and B) she was old enough to appreciate that time. Not too many people get to experience that...

----------


## dday9

Personally, I'm worried about her great-grandmother. She is... eccentric? Maybe that's a bad word, but you get the gist.

She was actually calling people as late as last Friday telling them that her husband was coming home soon. They had to take her phone away from her.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I know what you mean. Back at Christmas, I had a nice conversation with an aunt. I then got a puzzled and slightly frantic email from her daughter. As it turned out, we both had nice conversations....but apparently they weren't the same conversation. What I said and what she heard bore only a passing relationship with one another.

----------


## homer13j

Sorry about your loss, Dday. My own great-grandmother lived to age 101 and played the piano every day right up to her last. She left us all with a lot of great memories.

----------


## homer13j

Holy crap!

----------


## szlamany

Is that Bedlam and Squalor?

----------


## homer13j

Close enough!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, I would guess that it isn't Pheonix, AZ. Is it Cleveland having a cavalier attitude about it?

----------


## homer13j



----------


## homer13j

Here's your third-party candidate, dday...

----------


## dday9

w.t.f is going on in 61,805!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It looks like people are chimneying up some fluted wall.

----------


## homer13j

> w.t.f is going on in 61,805!


It's a parking garage... In the early-'90s I lived in a 9th floor apartment almost right across the street. The "fluted wall" is there to vent auto exhaust gasses. They've squeezed through the vents and are straddling the gap between them to get a better view of the parade.

----------


## homer13j

1.3 million people downtown and only one person got shot.  :Thumb:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's better than most celebrations of that type.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's quiet around here.

...too quiet....

....they must be up to something!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In case you missed it:

Battle Programming Alliance

Anybody who has read the book should also see the site. I just love it. The more you read, the more baffled you become. It's layered puzzles like an onion. Just consider who, what, especially when, how, and pretty soon you'll get to the big one: W. T. and most definitely  :Alien Frog: ?

----------


## Gruff

Not to change the subject...

I am back home now.  This last Friday after lunch my vision went white.  
Couldn't see much of anything.  I also couldn't catch my breath sitting still.

I was driven fifty miles into Portland where the VA determined I was severely dehydrated due to stupidly high glucose levels.

They pumped me full of fluids and brought my glucose levels back down to normal with an insulin drip.
I am back at home/work now.  Scary stuff.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Your vision went white? What's that like? Could you see light, just without being able to differentiate it, or was it kind of a bright blindness? Scary stuff, from the sound of it. So, are you ok now?

----------


## Gruff

Hard to say.  I guess light blindness.  It was worse when the ambient light was bright.
I could dimly make out some things when it was darker.

The young man they found to drive me to the hospital was all fired up to get me there quickly.
(I think he was worried I would croak on him.   :Smilie:  )
As bad as my vision was I could tell he was speeding and right the bumper of those in front of us.

I had to calmly tell him it would do no good if we both ended up mangled on the road. 

Trying to check my blood sugar hourly now and take insulin if needed.
(God I hate poking my fingers.  Stings like an SOB.)  Injecting insulin on the other hand doesn't hurt at all.

----------


## szlamany

Do you have a good endocrinologist?  I got one about a year ago when my boys pediatrician asked me if I'd had my thyroid checked lately!  She is a master doctor - nearly saved my life.

Now I get two vials of blood drawn every month - I've got an eye specialist and just added a skin specialist - and I've got one of the worst obamacare plan for all this constant claim use.

----------


## brad jones

> I've got an eye specialist and just added a skin specialist - and I've got one of the worst obamacare plan for all this constant claim use.


If you don't mind me asking, what does your skin do and does your insurance cover it?

----------


## szlamany

My immune system hates my melanin - I'm getting whiter as I go  :Smilie: 

I didn't realize it also hated my thyroid until that doc pointed it out!

Well care visits and RX costs are nicely covered.  Sick visits not so much.  Monthly lab costs - all not covered (go to deductible).

I had heard that as long as you never found out you were sick ACA was great - now I know the details personally.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> As bad as my vision was I could tell he was speeding and right the bumper of those in front of us.
> 
> I had to calmly tell him it would do no good if we both ended up mangled on the road.


Maybe he figured that high blood pressure and adrenaline would fix you right up.

Sometimes, people trying to help out are more of a threat due to a touch of panic.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> In case you missed it:
> 
> Battle Programming Alliance


Me me, i missed it !!!!    ........but now i have seen it its kind of unforgettable, here is a quote - > 




> I can feel it moti
> the power of these var
> the possibilities
> its not easy to aquire the jutsu you were talking about
> but its just too cool to let go


I have no idea what it means but i have a feeling its the new script for the latest installment of Highlander !!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did you look at the forum? There's a two page thread in there that has more gems than the crown jewels.




> battle programming is not just programming it is something beyond
> and U can see it in this thread
> how a simple prog task becomes a puzzle


Amen!!

----------


## homer13j

Celebrate the independence of your nation by blowing up a small part of it.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I blew my nose this morning.  I'm a Brit, though, so this represents a celebration of dependence.

By the way, you Americans are welcome to come back now that we've got rid of those pesky Europeans.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Did you look at the forum? There's a two page thread in there that has more gems than the crown jewels.


A bit but i haven't yet come across the 2 pager thread, i will revisit and take another look as these pearls of wisdom need to gain wider proliferation.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We'll give you Trump, as a start.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> A bit but i haven't yet come across the 2 pager thread, i will revisit and take another look as these pearls of wisdom need to gain wider proliferation.


There's some confusing stuff in there. Some of the text at the top of the page is actually a menu. One of the menu items takes you to some other forum that has Old attached to the name. That one is loaded with programming tips for various things, generally short. There's also a thread on how to make pickles, how to unclog a drain, how to start growing sprouts, and other such stuff. I believe it's under the Castle menu.

----------


## dday9

> We'll give you Trump, as a start.


Milo Yiannopoulos would love him!

----------


## CyberSurfer

What an accomplishment. 16 years. 1.5k pages.

----------


## szlamany

omg - the creator has returned!

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> omg - the creator has returned!


Welcome back, yes when all other threads have died a long death this thread will remain, even if just so BonkerGud can pop occasionally and pronounce something unintelligible.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The race goes not to the swift (some of the posts are none too swift, for sure), but to the enduring.

----------


## brad jones

There are some threads we wish would die, but they just keep going on and on and on and on.... like a bad nightmare.

or a bad girlfriend

or a bad cold

or like this post....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Chit chat is pretty nearly the only chit that gets chatted, these days.

----------


## homer13j

> Not to change the subject...


How many times has the "subject" been changed in this thread?

----------


## brad jones

> How many times has the "subject" been changed in this thread?


Squirrel.....

----------


## Niya

> What an accomplishment. 16 years. 1.5k pages.


This thread will never die.

----------


## szlamany

Hey Niya - not seeing much of you lately.

How are things with you?

----------


## dday9

Niya! Moar!!!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How's life going DDay? Getting your head above water occasionally?

----------


## Niya

> Hey Niya - not seeing much of you lately.
> 
> How are things with you?


I'm fine. I'm still around  :Wink:  Just not posting as much for whatever reason even I don't know lmao.

----------


## Niya

> Niya! Moar!!!!!


Moar mermaids coming soon to a post race near you  :Big Grin:

----------


## szlamany

> I'm fine. I'm still around  Just not posting as much for whatever reason even I don't know lmao.


Self-control!  Something I obviously lack!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's the problem with the post race: You didn't know that it would be a death march.

----------


## homer13j

One lap of Grattan Raceway (Belding, Michigan) in my 125cc go-kart. With no draft I'm hitting just over 100 mph at the end of the long straight.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was thinking that the pavement looked wet on the first corner, but I suppose that was just a large patch job. Seems like rather indifferent pavement conditions overall. 

Was that you practicing to get out of town for the convention and the inevitable traffic mess those create?

----------


## homer13j

The last time they repaved the track they didn't give it enough time to cure and the first race tore up the turns pretty good so they had to put down all the patches.

We originally booked the track for April 8th but we had to postpone when the weather refused to cooperate. So we had to wait three months to get out there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You should hunt virtual monsters while driving. It would be Pokemon Go-Cart.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Followed closely by Go Hospital, most likely.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Also, you should have dropped a green turtle shell on the third corner.  Rookie.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I totally don't get that reference.

----------


## szlamany

Mario?  Luigi?

----------


## FunkyDexter

^That.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't think I've kept up. I played Super Mario Bros, but not the go-kart Mario, whatever that was. I only have a vague memory that such a thing existed.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I don't think I've kept up


This is very important in Mario Kart.

----------


## homer13j

On this date 220 years ago General Moses Cleaveland arrived at the Cuyahoga River, laid out a New England-style town square nearby, named it after himself, then got back in his boat and never returned.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Cause the river caught on fire and burned up his boat?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, that's a pretty common pattern. That's why there are Alexandrias scattered all over the middleast

----------


## szlamany

At the dealer on Saturday - in front of my house today!

After decades of SUV's I'm back to a real car  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'll probably do something like that next spring, though I'm not sure what interests me, at this point.

----------


## szlamany

In my much, much younger - salad days - I had a 1978 Z/28 Camaro - back to my roots I go  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Getting back to your roots may cause you to feel dirty.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Trouble is, these days those roots are grey.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Becoming more true every day, unfortunately.

----------


## Gruff

Grey or Gray.  What's that all-aboot?
(Not as simple as black or white I would assume.)

----------


## homer13j

> At the dealer on Saturday - in front of my house today!
> 
> After decades of SUV's I'm back to a real car


Congrats... I'm not a fan of the new Camaro (GM lost me when they killed off Pontiac) but that's a pretty sweet ride. What engine is in it?

----------


## szlamany

> Congrats... I'm not a fan of the new Camaro (GM lost me when they killed off Pontiac) but that's a pretty sweet ride. What engine is in it?


I've been a mostly Chevy/GM person all my life - first car a 1969 Chevelle SS.  Then a 1978 z-28 Camaro - drove it into a tree and replaced it with a 1983 Pontiac Trans-am.  That car had the flip-up headlight body style - remember that show Knight rider.  That was a crazy fast car.

Then a few decades of Chevy SUV's - my latest was a nearly 6000 pound Tahoe.

This new Camaro is the RS model - comes with a V6.  The SS model was like over $50K - I couldn't rationalize the cost  :Smilie:    The V6 does 0 to 60 in 5.1 seconds - it is so fast and so smooth.

It has little paddles behind the steering wheel that make the automatic transmission down shift and up shift (increase the RPM's going into the curve so you're ready to blast out of it).

It is so nice to be back in a regular car!  My twin boys are one year away from getting licenses - they are really excited!  I'm going to have to get a used Volvo or Subaru station wagon for them to drive...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, you've been a Chevy Chase...er?




> drove it into a tree and replaced it with a 1983 Pontiac Trans-am.


You do know that trading them in is both more cost effective and a whole lot easier on the trees, right?

----------


## szlamany

The tree was my hero - it was the only thing between Rte. 34 and the Housatonic River!  Interesting thing to see an engine come through the firewall...

My boss wanted to know if I was still going to make it onsite that day!

Important lesson learned about the condition of tire tread vs. February icy roads.

----------


## homer13j

> I've been a mostly Chevy/GM person all my life


Same here - at least until 2009. '74 Coupe deVille (6-7 mpg LOL), '76 Ventura (Pontiac-badged Chevy Nova), '80 Grand Prix, '93 G20 van, and my favorite was the '74 LeMans I drove in college. When the body rotted away I sold the drivetrain to a friend and after a complete rebuild it lives on in his '80 Firebird.

Losing the Pontiac brand was bad enough, but watching all those white collar GM employees get royally effed over was too much for me. I have several friends who worked for Delphi's IT department and they all lost their pensions while the government handed GM $33 billion of taxpayer money and turned the entire company over to the unions.

Eff GM. I'll never buy another.




> This new Camaro is the RS model - comes with a V6.  The SS model was like over $50K - I couldn't rationalize the cost    The V6 does 0 to 60 in 5.1 seconds - it is so fast and so smooth.


I hear you. When I bought my Mustang I really wanted a Boss 302 but the sticker was $46K or double what I paid for my V6 w/the performance package which is the Boss 302 suspension, wheels & brakes and shorter rear end gears. Not sure what my 0-60 time is but I'm sure it's close to that if not better.  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I had an '82 Honda Civic that did 0-60 in the state of Washington.

----------


## homer13j

The new Civic is pretty sharp looking, but unfortunately only available with front wheel drive and (*cough*) 174 hp.  :LOL: 

The Civic always has been and apparently always will be a "chick car."

----------


## homer13j

> My twin boys are one year away from getting licenses - they are really excited!


Yeah... so is your insurance agent!  :LOL:

----------


## FunkyDexter

I had a rusty Ford Capri.  Jealous?

----------


## SJWhiteley

> The new Civic is pretty sharp looking, but unfortunately only available with front wheel drive and (*cough*) 174 hp. 
> 
> The Civic always has been and apparently always will be a "chick car."


Was a Civic ever rear wheel drive? Seems like a bit of a pointless idea, except as a garage chop 'because I can' kind of thing.

----------


## Gruff

My 1999 Subaru Legacy Outback Coupe is showing signs of age.
Weird electrical problems, Odometer broken, Wheel bearings sloppy, and the head gasket looks like it is failing (again).

I'm dreading having to shell out for a new vehicle, but the head gasket replacement alone is probably more than the car is worth.

The cost of living is so high I cannot afford a new car so I will be looking at something used.
Grumble, grumble.

Where are all the cool cheap electric cars we were suppose to have by now?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Back in the 90s, an article came out about what your car said about you. The story for the Civic was: I just got out of college and this is all I could afford. That had me pegged pretty handily. However, what really cracked me up was that the VW Cabriolet said, "I'm out of the closet." My burly boss drove a Cabriolet at the time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> My 1999 Subaru Legacy Outback Coupe is showing signs of age.
> Weird electrical problems, Odometer broken, Wheel bearings sloppy, and the head gasket looks like it is failing (again).
> 
> I'm dreading having to shell out for a new vehicle, but the head gasket replacement alone is probably more than the car is worth.
> 
> The cost of living is so high I cannot afford a new car so I will be looking at something used.
> Grumble, grumble.
> 
> Where are all the cool cheap electric cars we were suppose to have by now?


My 98 Subaru Legacy Brighton (the most stripped down model of Legacy) still looks great and runs great, but has 225K miles on it and some things are wearing out. I probably need to put a few thousand into it to fix the AC and a minor oil leak, and that's not seeming worthwhile. There are so many improvements out there that I'm thinking of moving up, though probably not until next spring. 

The thing that is really slowing me down is that I look around the market and there doesn't appear to be any car out there that checks all the boxes for me. I want better than 30 mpg (better than 40 would be nice), in a hatchback (this is the point I'd yield on first), and with the ability to occasionally tow a really light boat (it weighs less than I do, but the trailer weighs more than me). The new Subaru Impreza seems to fit, but they've added that constant variable transmission, and it may not be able to tow a boat even that light. It would certainly void any warranty, but I don't intend to buy new, so I don't expect a warranty. I just need to be able to put a receiver on it.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> My 1999 Subaru Legacy Outback Coupe is showing signs of age.
> Weird electrical problems, Odometer broken, Wheel bearings sloppy, and the head gasket looks like it is failing (again).
> 
> I'm dreading having to shell out for a new vehicle, but the head gasket replacement alone is probably more than the car is worth.
> 
> ...


Not to bring you down, but, just had a head gasket done [dealer] on a 2007 Outback. $2500.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> ... I want better than 30 mpg (better than 40 would be nice), ...


Curious: why is this important to you?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No particular reason other than gas mileage lower than that makes my skin crawl. I'm not sure why. It's a visceral response, to be sure, but I couldn't put a finger on why it's the case. There's the obvious argument of efficiency or economy, and there's certainly some truth to that, but I telecommute quite a bit, and there's no gas savings quite like not leaving your couch (well, not ALL the gas is saved, if you know what I mean). Still, even if I didn't do that, it's not like the cost of gas makes any real difference to me. I spend somewhere around $30-50/month on gas. I could double that without even noticing it, yet better than 30 mpg would mean reducing that. 

So, I have no good reason, it's just a goal.

----------


## Gruff

> Not to bring you down, but, just had a head gasket done [dealer] on a 2007 Outback. $2500.


The dealership out here ball parked it at $3500.00.  
With my model they have to pull the engine to do the job.

Those dealerships are huge rip off artists.  
They wanted about 800.00 to replace my AC fan.
I looked it up online.  Three philips screws and a cable connector.  
I bought a new replacement fan for 40.00 and 
paid my Son-in-law a six pack of beer for 10 minutes of work.   :Smilie: 

(Physically I am in really bad shape.  I can't crawl around floor boards on my back any more.)

----------


## Gruff

Woo hoo!  Just fired up my new WiFi/Cable modem.
I am finally on line with a Windows PC at home.

It appears to be very fast.  I am wired into the modem directly for this PC and will be hooking my chromebook up via WiFi.  

My only issue is I need to take a trip to the hardware store and pick up a very bright drop light.  I have no flash lights as the batteries wear out before I ever need them.

I need the light because the sticker on the bottom of the modem is black text on a black sticker and I cannot see the Wifi ID or default password.

I'll keep y'all posted.

----------


## szlamany

If you have a cell phone just take a picture with flash of the bottom - then it's easy to read.

----------


## Gruff

Cell phones have flashes?

Even if mine does I have a very hard time seeing anything on my phone.

P.S.  Picked up a small goose neck lamp.  Needed one for my desk anyway.  Found the SSID and pwd.

Still no joy though.  The WiFi lag is slow enough I get "Error loading Media.  File not Found." when trying to watch a movie.

Dern.

----------


## funnyceeta

hey new to the forums, what's this thread for

----------


## FunkyDexter

Racing!

Mostly it's just where we come to blow off some steam by posting irrelevant stuff that doesn't fit anywhere else.  I've heard them referred to as watercooler threads though I have no idea why.

Welcome to the forums :wave:

----------


## funnyceeta

thanks the much funky for the nice hey hi and same to you. so you mean it is a cool thread to be in ok then i'm in it too then.

----------


## Gruff

> I get "Error loading Media.  File not Found." when trying to watch a movie.


This is on PutLocker.is only.  Phew!
Apparently I am not the only one with this problem.   :Wink:

----------


## Gruff

> I've heard them referred to as watercooler threads though I have no idea why.


Possibly you mis-heard and they were saying.  "Wayyyy cooler threads!"

Welcome to the forum also funnyceeta.

----------


## funnyceeta

watercooler cause its a race get it silly.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's pretty random, so that post fits right in.

----------


## brad jones

> hey new to the forums, what's this thread for


Driving the admins insane......

Brad!
(and it was a short drive for at least one of them.  :Wink:  )

----------


## Gruff

It's a place where the voices in my head can battle it out.
"No it isn't!" --->  <--- "Yes it is!"

----------


## brad jones

> It's pretty random, so that post fits right in.


Speaking of random....

I was talking to a guy about a gaming table program (Fantasygrounds) that he was the developer on. The dice rolls on the game often seem very "not random".  He said they use the standard random features (C++, I believe) using a time seed. As such, you'd think it would be very random. However, they then use this random number to kick off a physics engine that is used for a dice roll on the screen. Seems like if you are going to take a random number and run it through a third party library, then your 'random-ness' might not end up being so random.  I had a one come up three out of four rolls on a D20 die. Statistically that is crazy. Sadly, getting the same number multiple times is not as unusual with the program as it should be.

----------


## szlamany

They are seeding it just once - right?

----------


## brad jones

> They are seeding it just once - right?


That I don't know.  (This conversation was at a non-tech game conference last week-end - GenCon).  I simply asked about the details on how they generated the dice rolls in the software, as they didn't seem very sound. One of my friends that I play with asked the same thing at a different time. They told us both that they are doing an update to the software that will let you roll a real die and then enter the number. That resolves any blame you give to the software about rolling statistically improbable results....  :Smilie: 

But this is too serious of a tech topic to cover in a post race. I'm surprised nobody had done a word association in awhile....  :Wink:  

Dice....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Clay.

I have no idea why.

----------


## szlamany

Pot


.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Let's not go there.

----------


## szlamany

Aiken?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, a bit. The workout I did on Saturday kicked my butt a bit. The one I did this morning might not feel too good by tomorrow, either.

----------


## Gruff

I like to put off today what I might not do tomorrow.
I'm so bad procrastinator's anonymous keeps sending me leaflets.

----------


## Gruff

Leaflets. What I use to stay modest when posing for statuary.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gruff

Sometimes I think I dropped a bomb or something when it gets this quiet.
*Crickets Chirping*
Did I offend everyone?

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Just seen the news of the flooding in South Louisiana, isn't that near DDay ? hope all is ok!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Went to see Ministry last night.  I haven't been in a mosh pit in some twenty years. :Big Grin: 




> Just seen the news of the flooding in South Louisiana, isn't that near DDay ? hope all is ok!


Haven't heard anything about it but Louisiana's a pretty big place so he's probably fine.  Fingers crossed though.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Went to see Ministry last night. I haven't been in a mosh pit in some twenty years.


You went to a Mosh pit in a Church?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I have never heard of them i had to look them up, on first read i thought you had said "i went to Ministry" as in Ministry of Sound, and thought surely not Funky has turned into an EDM fan !!!

----------


## FunkyDexter

I was a major industrial head in my twenties and Ministry were kind of the hub that most of the scene revolved around.  Rev Co, Lard, 1000 Homo DJs, Ogre, Butthole Surfers... they all span off of or collaborated with Ministry at some point or another.  Al Jourgensen was pretty much the centre of the universe.

Google for Jesus Built my Hotrod.  The guitars and drums are in completely different timings and it's so tight you barely notice.  And Gibbys lyrics are... interesting.

----------


## szlamany

I don't mind the sun sometimes...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've been off sniffing fish...and lots of smoke, since I drove through a forest fire on the way there.

----------


## dday9

Er... Don't mind me.

----------


## Gruff

The way the Olympics are calling anything a sport now days it is a wonder fish sniffing isn't one of them.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Let's not go there.

DDay: The state of Idaho would probably be pretty happy swapping some Louisiana rain for some Idaho dry about now. Not too much rain, though, cause we've had such a large, widespread (and largely unreported) fire that our hills have no vegetation to hold onto the soil, so a sufficiently intense rain will bring them down.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Er... Don't mind me.


so i guess that answers my question, unless you live in a house boat and you now live on the water ?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Doesn't _everyone_ in Louisiana live on a house boat?  I've seen The Water Boy and that was the impression I got.  Also.. 'gators.

Just had a read about the floods and... Wow!  Why isn't it making the news?

----------


## Gruff

> Doesn't _everyone_ in Louisiana live on a house boat?  I've seen The Water Boy and that was the impression I got.  Also.. 'gators.


"My favorite part of 'gator?  That would be da snout."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's making plenty of news over here. 

What has me a bit puzzled is that the amounts of rain don't sound all that high. It sounds like only one or two feet of rain. That's a lot (especially since we average about 7" in a year where I live), but there are parts of the southeast that kind of live with it. When I was in the Florida Keys, tropical storm Gordon hit us three times. The first time dropped something like 12", then the storm went into the Gulf, turned around, came back over us and dropped somewhere around 20" only a couple days after the first pass. These things happen in the humid southeast, and it usually runs off. I assume that the actual totals are far higher than what I have heard about. Heck, I first heard it was only 8=10 inches. I've hiked in that much in a day.

----------


## homer13j

Today is a very sad day. RIP Jean-Baptiste Frédéric Isidore "Toots" Thielemans. Hearing him play on the closing theme to Sesame Street when I was 4 or 5 years old was what made me want to become a harmonica player. He was also provided the whistle on the original Old Spice jingle.

Toots Thielemans, Who Found Jazz Renown on the Harmonica, Dies at 94

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

At 94, though. At some point, you shouldn't be too sad at death. 

His initials are as long as my name.

----------


## Gruff

So sad.

Last time I called someone Toots HR wrote me up.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Were they tooting?

----------


## FunkyDexter

There a town in the UK called Tooting.  It doesn't attract many tourists.

----------


## Gruff

Probably there is a certain air about the place.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Gas is cheap there, I hear.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They were known for their rafts...until people realized they were all dyslexic.

----------


## Gruff

Frats?  I didn't know they were a college town.

---

I always got a kick out of George Carlin and his observations on humanity.

"When two people are in an elevator and one of them rafts... Everyone knows who did it."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, using that anagram, would bean-o be considered a form of fraticide?

----------


## Gruff

Nice.  Good to see you give it the old college try.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I went to two VERY old colleges (at least for the US), one for undergrad and one for grad school, so that's the only try I know other than the one followed by a catch.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Help me with my code in the C# section you so called code elitists  :Mad: 

Btw I win  :big yellow:

----------


## homer13j

> Instead of posting one word answers its better we share something here so that we know something and have fun


That's what every other section of this site is for. Chit-chat is for pretending we already know it all.

----------


## homer13j

> Btw I win


Nope. Sorry.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Chit-chat is for pretending we already know it all.


Nah, Chit-Chat's where folks point their spam bots to build up a couple of seemingly relevant posts and bypass the new member mod queue without realising that CC posts don't count toward the post count...

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Chit-chat is for pretending we already know it all


So that what its for, i always thought it was an inter-dimensional thread kept around so Bonkergud could hop between time streams!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think it is for all of the above, regardless of what set you consider to be all of the above.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Burp

----------


## FunkyDexter

Belch

----------


## brad jones

> Instead of posting one word answers its better we share something here so that we know something and have fun


I learned that rafts is a dyslexic version of farts. I guess that fits this request.....

----------


## dday9

Post Race.

----------


## brad jones

caRe stoP.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Rats coPe

----------


## brad jones

coRe Pats

----------


## dday9

anagram word.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

drama or wang

----------


## Peter Porter

Clean your ears while listening to music. They're autodisposable!

----------


## brad jones

> Clean your ears while listening to music. They're autodisposable!


I've seen that video. It is Apple's new revenue model.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When it comes to the post race, I've been on an extended pit stop.

----------


## dday9

I recently moved.

----------


## dday9

And by moved I mean we moved our entire house in 5 hours...

----------


## dday9

I am wore out!

----------


## szlamany

I read that as "***** out" - wow - gotta clean my glasses...

[edit] left("wore",1) + "h" + right("wore",3) [/edit]

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You moved the whole house? Did you have to jack it up and put it on rollers, or is this a collapsible house like my tent?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why'd you move, anyways? Was the water reaching the front door? Was it easier than vacuuming?

----------


## dday9

I was living in Lake Charles, but I started my business in Sulphur. The distance between my work and job was only 12 miles and going to work took me about 15 minutes, but on my way back it could take an hour to an hour and a half. We were kind of halfway looking and found a home that is 3/4 a mile away from my work in between the elementary and high school. It was listed for $125k but we asked for $105k and he took it.

Really the location was important because my wife isn't licensed to drive so if I'm busy and she wants to go to the park or the store then she can just walk there now where as before she couldn't.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Looks nice. Very green.

I wish I lived that close to work...oh yeah, I bought my house so that I could walk to work...then switched offices. It'll do, though.

----------


## homer13j

> my wife isn't licensed to drive


Yeah, you gotta be 16 to drive in Louisiana.  :EEK!:

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I started my business in Sulphur





> going to work took me about 15 minutes, but on my way back it could take an hour to an hour and a half


Well that what happens when you start your business on a Volcano your wheels probably melted on the way there 




> It was listed for $125k but we asked for $105k


More seriously though, that's about £80,000. Returning to the old house price discussion that is CHEAP !!!!! how big is your new house dday?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was going to say that I would have expected houses to be cheaper than that in Louisiana. That's more than I paid for my 1800 sq. ft. house in Idaho. It's not more than the current valuation of the house, but not by much. I don't know the current valuation, I just know it's somewhere in that range.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I was living in Lake Charles, but I started my business in Sulphur.


I thought you sold insurance?? Is sulphur more profitable?

----------


## dday9

The house is a 3 bedroom 1 bathroom home and I think the living square footage is a little over 1300. I could've gotten much more for my dollar, but the location of the home could not have been any better. It is in the best part of town, I'm sandwhiched between two schools(0.1 miles away from the elementary school and 0.2 from the high school) which means that there will be no registered sex offenders anywhere near us, there is only 1 home on our street that is being rented which means that there is significantly better upkeep of the houses, and I could just go on and on.

To give you an example, we found a home that was the same square footage and same bed/bath count in a different neighborhood that was listed for $65,000 and we were told that the owner rejected an all cash offer of $50,000 the day it was listed, but since then it had sat on the market for over 3 months so he would likely be a little bit more negotiable. The issue with that home was that it was next to a railroad track, the neighbor was definately a horder because his junk was overpouring onto the yard of the home that was listed, and it was more than walking distance from the school.

----------


## dday9

I still sell insurance, not sulphur ;P

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Just paid off my house. 

Woo Hoo!

----------


## dday9

That is amazing!

----------


## dday9

How do you intend to enjoy this newly freed up income?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well....the car broke down on Saturday, which is kind of an indicator that I ought to be thinking about replacing it. It has a few issues, but still looks great and (usually) runs great, but it has 230,000 miles on it. I think I'll put that off until spring, as I'd like to get through the winter without dealing with that. Might start looking earlier, I just don't really know whether there's anything on the market that truly suits me, so it might be a lengthy search.

There's a bit of a remodel coming over the winter and spring, too. Being somewhat aesthetically challenged, that's a ponderous process for me. The goal may be to replace the wood stove, but if I'm going to do that I really need to do so in conjunction with whatever I'm going to do with the floor, but if I'm going to do the floor I really should paint first, and I may have to alter the countertop in the kitchen. 

So, the first step is to figure out what color to paint the living room, which is all that is going to get painted, I think.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> ...
> 
> So, the first step is to figure out what color to paint the living room, which is all that is going to get painted, I think.


I saw a camel ask the bank on his cellphone what color to paint a guest bedroom. They were not too helpful; I think he went with taupe.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> The goal may be to replace the wood stove


You've got a stove made out of wood?!  Sheesh, these Americans are crazy.




> It was listed for $125k but we asked for $105k





> The house is a 3 bedroom 1 bathroom home and I think the living square footage is a little over 1300.


Say Wha...?! :EEK!: 

Here's a one bedroom mobile near me for roughly that (a little more actually).  Mind you, there's less chance of being eaten by alligators in Bristol.

----------


## dday9

Wood burning stoves are popular here, but it is a disqualifier for many insurance companies. In fact, in my risk management guidelines for the primary company that I represent doesn't allow for wood burning stoves and then 2 of the 3 brokering companies that I write through also don't allow for wood burning stoves.

----------


## homer13j

> Here's a one bedroom mobile near me for roughly that (a little more actually).  Mind you, there's less chance of being eaten by alligators in Bristol.


Looked it up with Google Earth... here we would call that a trailer park. But it's near a place called Catbrain! 

And what's the story with the abandoned airport? Looks like there's an old Concorde jet on display.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Say Wha...?!
> 
> Here's a one bedroom mobile near me for roughly that (a little more actually). Mind you, there's less chance of being eaten by alligators in Bristol.


Yeah i wrote and deleted 2 posts, after ddays post on his new house, but i think we Brits just have to accept that there is just a lot of land in the US

Saying that i watched a programme about New York Property the other day and yikes i am surprised anyone can afford to live anywhere near New York anymore its kind of what London is aspiring to!!!




> Wood burning stoves are popular here, but it is a disqualifier for many insurance companies.


Really thats interesting, it doesn't really figure on UK insurance i wonder why that is?? Could it be due to the materials used for house construction?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> And what's the story with the abandoned airport?


I have no idea.  Bristol has an airport but it's out to the west rather than North.  It looks like a pretty big one, though.

Si might know more about it.  He's lived here longer than me.




> i think we Brits just have to accept that there is just a lot of land in the US


Tell me about it.  It must be great to be an American... apart from the fact that it would mean being American :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

> Really thats interesting, it doesn't really figure on UK insurance i wonder why that is?? Could it be due to the materials used for house construction?


It may just be localized to Louisiana too, I'm not familiar with underwriting guidelines in other states.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't know that it makes a whole lot of difference out here. Wood heat is somewhat nice, but we have problems with inversions. I often won't use the stove for a month or two during the winter simply because I don't want to be contributing more to the problem. Once an inversion sets in, it can get hard to breathe, though most years, the air quality doesn't degrade too badly.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Everybody appears to be on vacation.

----------


## dday9

I'm going to Nashville, but it is for work not pleasure.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I'm going to Nashville, but it is for work not pleasure.


oh oh let me guess, your going to record a Country album?

----------


## jdc20181

Post #61980
 :Smilie:

----------


## homer13j



----------


## dday9

Homer, it took me a moment to recognize your avatar.

----------


## homer13j

> Homer, it took me a moment to recognize your avatar.


Well, at least someone gets it.

----------


## FunkyDexter

It looks a bit like an Einstein puppet but it's a bit to small for me to make out properly.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A still from an animated Einstein/Kung-Fu/porn movie?

----------


## homer13j

> A still from an animated Einstein/Kung-Fu/porn movie?


You're close... it's from a movie.




> Bats, they are sick. I can no hit curve ball. Straight ball I hit it very much. Curve ball... bats are afraid. I ask Jobu to come. Take fear from bats. I offer him cigar, rum. He will come.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> an animated Einstein/Kung-Fu/porn movie


well _that's_ an intriguing combination

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, it looked like Einstein, and it kind of looks like he's wearing a karate belt....and nothing else.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

It does look a bit like that but since Homer gave us the quote from the film its from which even has the name of character in the quote i think we can safely say it's not Einstein Karate Porn Kid !!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Reality may be stranger than fiction, but my misinterpretation is funnier than reality.

----------


## jdc20181

* *
 <>
_____

----------


## dday9



----------


## jdc20181

lol 

*Bump*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ah, it's been many years since I've seen that movie.

----------


## dday9

There was 2 weeks in my 9th grade summer where I'd get... incapacitated... and watch that movie every day.

----------


## homer13j

> There was 2 weeks in my 9th grade summer where I'd get... incapacitated... and watch that movie every day.


I remember when they filmed it - summer of '88 or '89. Most of the stadium scenes were filmed in Milwaukee's County Stadium that looked similar to Cleveland Municipal Stadium but was only about half the size. Made it a lot easier to fill with extras for the crowd scenes. That funky water tower just beyond the outfield is a dead giveaway that it's Milwaukee.

On "opening day" there's a pan shot of the Terminal Tower that includes the Scranton Peninsula and the old Republic Steel Nut & Bolt works. They set off smoke bombs on the roof of the place to make it appear to be in operation when in reality it was abandoned in '86 or so. While the movie guys were working on the roof me and a buddy of mine were busy stripping all the copper wire out of the place. We made almost $1000 that summer hauling all that copper up the hill to the scrapper using my old Datsun pickup.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, movies shot "not on location" tend to run into issues with people familiar with the surroundings. I'm always looking to see if inappropriate animals or vegetation are in the shot....well, not ALWAYS, but when the shot is just about scenery. If their going to take the time to show it, I'm going to look at it.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I think inappropriate animals are great.  That's why I like the monkeys at the zoo.

----------


## dday9

A solid grand back in the 80's?! If you would've invested the entire amount in Dell in 1988, you would've had $157k before they moved it back to private ownership.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If you knew the future, you could be quite rich...or very depressed...hopefully it would be the former.

----------


## dday9

Shaggy, you must've pulled some weight to get these tested in your state: http://www.bing.com/search?q=Sandpoi...es+public+test

----------


## SJWhiteley

Is the post count/# an unsigned short?

----------


## dday9

Max value of a UShort is 65,535.

----------


## dday9

This year has certainly taken its toll on me. I just found out that one of my very good friends nearly drowned and is suffering right now... unfortunately her dad did not make it.
https://www.gofundme.com/2snq2bg

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Is the post count/# an unsigned short?


I have some signed shorts....but that's a different matter.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Shaggy, you must've pulled some weight to get these tested in your state: http://www.bing.com/search?q=Sandpoi...es+public+test


I'm astonished to say that I hadn't even heard of that.

Sandpoints an interesting place. It's kind of a mix of rich, crunchy-granola, types....and aryan nations types. This state is pretty conservative/libertarian, and doesn't seem like a place that would embrace alternative energy...yet we actually are, bit by bit. There's a fair amount of work in solar in the state, though mostly down around Boise. I can't say I'm surprised to hear that a solar roadway project is starting in this state, considering all the other solar infrastructure development, but I am surprised at the location.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> This year has certainly taken its toll on me. I just found out that one of my very good friends nearly drowned and is suffering right now... unfortunately her dad did not make it.
> https://www.gofundme.com/2snq2bg


That's some rough news. 

I've been donating to a friend of mine who had a massive stroke this spring. He's actually the guy who replaced me in my last job (an internal move on both of our parts). He's not all that old and has a young daughter who was old enough to understand that something bad happened to her father, but probably not old enough to fully understand what happened. His minds there, but part of his lower brain was removed, which has left him with motor control issues. Fortunately, those are things that the brain tends to be able to work around. I gave him a tablet on Friday so that he could use it as an e-book reader, cause he can read ok. Unfortunately, he's right on the edge of being able to use the thing because of the motor control issues. 

Life: It ain't permanent, so don't get too used to it.

----------


## dday9

> This state is pretty conservative/libertarian, and doesn't seem like a place that would embrace alternative energy...yet we actually are, bit by bit.


While I'm sure some conservative/libertarians are partisan to oil due to ties with money(look at the entire state of Louisiana), I find that the majority in both parties are for alternative energy only with different outlooks.

Liberals feel as though a move to alternative energy is imperative due to climate change induced by human activity, in particular the use of oil based products. Conservatives feel as though a move to alternative energy would be nice so long as it doesn't cost more than existing technology. Libertarians feel as though it doesn't matter which energy source you use, just don't encroach on any personal freedoms.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A fair statement of the position. However, what often gets lost in the more emotional side of the argument is the economics of the whole thing. There are people who want to be green because it's the liberal thing to do, and people who oppose green because it's the conservative thing to do. What can get overlooked is that alternative energy necessarily means innovation, and technological innovation is always an economic positive, even if it doesn't change the world. Do it right and going green is good for everybody. That's pretty much what is driving this state.

On the other side of it, we have a fair amount of hydro power, which is such a cheap source of electricity that it's a near thing whether going solar makes sense here, despite living in a desert. Our electricity is already some of the cheapest in the country, which makes the payoff equation for solar a lot tougher.

----------


## dday9

I'm on the side of keep moving it forward and hoping it turns into something fruitful.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> What can get overlooked is that alternative energy necessarily means innovation, and technological innovation is always an economic positive


Yeah i think that often gets overlooked, probably the single best thing about so called green energy sources is they are based upon technology which by its very nature is innovative and improves year on year. Solar is much much more cost effective and far better at capturing energy then it was when it first came about, as is wind energy. 

There has been studies in the UK which show that if you removed all subsidies (as oil and gas are subsidised industries too) then there is very little difference in the cost, and solar and wind get cheaper the more you install, and as we innovate for the next generation of the technology they get even more efficient. 

Forget about the politics around it from a purely tech perspective it just makes sense to invest in it and make it part of the energy mix.

----------


## jdc20181

62012

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Yeah i think that often gets overlooked, probably the single best thing about so called green energy sources is they are based upon technology which by its very nature is innovative and improves year on year. Solar is much much more cost effective and far better at capturing energy then it was when it first came about, as is wind energy. 
> 
> There has been studies in the UK which show that if you removed all subsidies (as oil and gas are subsidised industries too) then there is very little difference in the cost, and solar and wind get cheaper the more you install, and as we innovate for the next generation of the technology they get even more efficient. 
> 
> Forget about the politics around it from a purely tech perspective it just makes sense to invest in it and make it part of the energy mix.


Quite true, but as you note, politics plays too big a part of it. There are cons to solar and wind, as well as hydro, which are downplayed, and the hydrocarbon resource has benefits. There are places where solar, wind, hydro, and oil can all live together and be part of the total energy solution. But there will be areas in the world where some of those are simply not viable.

Then you have some special kind of stupid when you see crack pots holding up some African village completely dependent on a wind mill and a solar cell with no oil usage as if this is a demonstration of how the west has 'failed' in our dependency on oil.

----------


## dday9

I read an article a while back where an African guy learned to power his village using wind mill technology from reading books in a library that was donated.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Quite true, but as you note, politics plays too big a part of it. There are cons to solar and wind, as well as hydro, which are downplayed, and the hydrocarbon resource has benefits. There are places where solar, wind, hydro, and oil can all live together and be part of the total energy solution. But there will be areas in the world where some of those are simply not viable.


The main downside to renewable is generally consistency of supply, the clever energy storage technology that is currently being developed though can mitigate many of those issues.

The main benefit of hydrocarbon resources have tended to be price, and if you were a country with a lot of oil, then you had security of supply. However there are not that many countries that have a huge supply of oil or gas left.

----------


## dday9

On an even more political note, what do y'all think about Julian Assange set to release all of these documents about both candidates and Google?

----------


## dday9

I feel kind of neutral about it, I could really careless.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I'm on the side of keep moving it forward and hoping it turns into something fruitful.


The Apple iSolar?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> There are places where solar, wind, hydro, and oil can all live together and be part of the total energy solution.


Hydro often doesn't live so well with the others simply because hydro can be so much cheaper that it can outcompete the others. The cheapest electricity in this country is the TVA region followed by the Columbia River basin, the two largest hydro developed areas. Wind and solar have to be subsidized to be in the mix, though that is improving as energy demands exceed the ability of the hydro system to provide, since the hydro system won't be expanding....without technological improvements, but even that's coming. River run hydro could change the whole energy landscape.

----------


## dday9

> The Apple iSolar?


I will gladly pay a 200% markup to have Apple's solar technology  :EEK!:

----------


## SJWhiteley

> On an even more political note, what do y'all think about Julian Assange set to release all of these documents about both candidates and Google?


Hasn't he been droned?

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Hydro often doesn't live so well with the others simply because hydro can be so much cheaper that it can outcompete the others. The cheapest electricity in this country is the TVA region followed by the Columbia River basin, the two largest hydro developed areas. Wind and solar have to be subsidized to be in the mix, though that is improving as energy demands exceed the ability of the hydro system to provide, since the hydro system won't be expanding....without technological improvements, but even that's coming. River run hydro could change the whole energy landscape.


I didn't really mean that they are all necessarily in the same locale, but used where it makes sense, and it isn't about the cost of each, necessarily. They are sold as pure 'competitors' to traditional mechanisms, and as alternatives; this is just the wrong word.

 I think that a lot of people miss the boat on hydroelectric power - it's not a primarily energy producer, but a battery (non-river systems). bringing wind and a hydro-dam together, excess wind energy could be stored in the reservoir. 

As a side note, does anyone drive a vehicle with e85 capability, and use e85? It's still not _quite_ cheap enough to be economical, for me (gas at 2.20, E85 at 1.70).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't think it is sufficiently widespread, either. I can't think of a single e85 station in this area. There doubtless are some, I just haven't visited or noticed them.

----------


## dday9

We have 1 in my town, I think it is because of all the refineries, but my wife's father owns a Lincoln Navigator that can take e85 and he tells me that it is not worth it. With the amount of times he has to refill he comes out better using regular unleaded.

----------


## dday9

I will be in Houston, TX. tonight until Saturday if any of y'all'll be there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's a small town, you might all bump into each other.

Ethanol just doesn't have the energy density of gasoline. I use an alcohol stove while hiking (it weighs 1.1 oz). I use either denatured alcohol, or methanol....well, ok, I use denatured alcohol because that's what I find most often. The flame is often invisible, but the heat is such that it takes longer to boil water than with white gas (napthalene, I think) or the butane/propane mixes lots of people use. It's also the most expensive fuel on the market, by far, and it won't burn at all if the stove is resting directly on snow.

So, I'm not surprised that E85 isn't worth it.

In the other direction, we have a few ethanol-free stations. The prices for that stuff are jacked up so high that it can't possibly be cost effective. I'm not sure who is buying it, but they are paying a premium for it. Therefore, I expect the only buyers are those who have some kind of finicky luxury car, or they are cranks and curmudgeons.

----------


## dday9

We have several ethanol-free stations and I don't find the markup too bad. In fact, right now I'd say that the average $/gallon is $1.80 and for ethanol-free it's maybe $1.99. Even when gas was reaching $4/gallon the ethanol-free barely broke $4/gallon.

----------


## homer13j

My new (to me) E250 van takes E85, my Mustang specifically says "NO E85" on the gas cap and both my motorcycles are premium (91+ octane) fuel only.

Like Shaggy I know of no E85 stations nearby and even if I did I wouldn't use it as my new van is dog slow and underpowered as it is and pulling a race trailer is tough enough. Obama's changes in the CAFE standards no longer exempt work trucks and effectively killed off the Triton V8 and V10 truck engines as well as the good old reliable Econoline vans.

In the old days Indy cars burned methanol and it was cool to watch an engine fire melt the cowl with no visible flame.

----------


## homer13j

> In the other direction, we have a few ethanol-free stations. The prices for that stuff are jacked up so high that it can't possibly be cost effective. I'm not sure who is buying it, but they are paying a premium for it. Therefore, I expect the only buyers are those who have some kind of finicky luxury car, or they are cranks and curmudgeons.


Or kart/dirtbike racers who get tested for fuel additives. Years ago a bunch of my kart racing buddies would run their KT100 engines on Amoco 93 Ultra, but shortly after BP took over Amoco they began to get DQ'd for alcohol in their fuel as BP didn't feel the need to inform their customers of the switch.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What do they have against booze?

I would have thought that the ethanol lowered performance. So what's the real story?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I would have thought that the ethanol lowered performance.


It certainly lowers mine.  Although I could probably blame that on age too.

----------


## SJWhiteley

To me, E85 had little impact on performance (a suburban) just lower economy. I do think it's a bit foolish to use ethanol, but dollars are dollars.

Trucks will still be viable with the new steels coming out. But its viable for the big three, by charging much more to retain profits. Maybe fewer, but higher cost, trucks. Thats why Ford is moving the grot-box manufacture to Mexico. Cheapy cheap cheap; sell more high economy junkers; sell more profitable trucks and SUVs.

----------


## dday9

Could you imagine the irony in a 40% tariff against the auto industry? The irony is that foreign auto makers like Toyota would not be affected, it would be Ford that would get the biggest hit!

----------


## SJWhiteley

There's no irony; they make them out of aluminum, now...

----------


## dday9

I thought that they manufactured their vehicles in Mexico?

----------


## homer13j

> What do they have against booze?
> 
> I would have thought that the ethanol lowered performance. So what's the real story?


Rules is rules. No additives allowed, even alcohol.




> I thought that they manufactured their vehicles in Mexico?


My Ford van was built in Avon Lake, Ohio and my Mustang was built in Flat Rock, Michigan.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> There's no irony; they make them out of aluminum, now...


Well, I got it...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> My Ford van was built in Avon Lake,


I've known 'em to end up in lakes, but never come from one.

----------


## dday9

Just when I thought 2016 couldn't get any worse... my wife's parrain died last night in a motorcycle accident.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ummm, that sounds bad, but what's a parrain?

----------


## dday9

Godfather. It holds a lot more significance in South Louisiana.

----------


## dday9

It is also her uncle too.

----------


## szlamany

So sorry to hear of your loss.

Italian Americans also hold godfathers and godmothers in high regard - at least from my experience.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Italian Americans also hold godfathers and godmothers in high regard


If only there was a film about that!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's been altogether too quiet around here!

----------


## dday9

-cricket noise-

----------


## SJWhiteley

> -cricket noise-


There's a big thing going on that's building up; it's like an oppressive cloud over everything.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's just gas.

----------


## dday9

Tum, tum tum tum, tum TUM!

----------


## homer13j

Jobu is smiling tonight... more cigars and rum!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, no doubt. It's shaping up to be an interesting series.

----------


## homer13j

I am really growing to hate WPF.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Do you mean Windows Presentation Foundation, or is there some other WPF?

----------


## szlamany

Hillary knows they've never created a Willie Proof Floozy?

----------


## homer13j

I have no issues with Willie Proof Floozys, but Windows Presentation Foundation is a royal pain in the ass.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I haven't used it all that much, but Xamarin uses similar stuff, and I've used Xamarin. I suspect that if I had more experience with WPF I'd agree with you.

----------


## dday9

I like the concept of WPF and using XML(or XAML) for control layout, I just think that it was poor implementation.

----------


## homer13j

> I like the concept of WPF and using XML(or XAML) for control layout, I just think that it was poor implementation.


I can understand the benefits of separating the data from the UI in large-scale systems but the one I'm working on is just for capturing photos & video from a tiny medical camera. Besides reading & writing to some small XML files that's pretty much all it does. Of course the developer who chose WPF for this software is "no longer with the company" so I can't ask him/her why WPF was chosen.

----------


## dday9

I'm sure that Jobu was happy last night with a 6-0 shutout.

----------


## homer13j

> I'm sure that Jobu was happy last night with a 6-0 shutout.


Jobu is pleased as long as the supply of cigars and rum holds out. So far, so good.

----------


## dday9

Dude... Clevland's catcher, Roberto Perez, was on fire last night!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, how often does a guy set an all-time team record in a game....oh yeah, it was the record for home runs in a world series game for the Indians. Not a whole lot of competition going on there for the last few decades.

----------


## homer13j

Kluber also set a MLB record by striking out 8 through the first three innings, but what impressed me was Miller getting himself into - and out of a bases loaded/nobody out jam.

Raining here now - they moved the start time for tonight's game back an hour but it's possible they may not even play.  :Frown:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My memory of that area was that it could rain for weeks on end in the fall. It would be rough if the World Series didn't conclude until after the Super Bowl.

----------


## homer13j

How I feel right now...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I do think they have this one, but remember the example set by the Cavs. Being up 3 to 1 is not as much of a guarantee as winning that fourth game.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Tonights the big night. 

I hope Homer isn't too stressed at this point. The Comeback Cavs have to be looming pretty large at this point.

It'll all be over in a few hours, though.

----------


## homer13j

Wow, what a game... extra innings and they just unrolled the tarp. It's going to be a while before the game resumes. 

Looks like I'm taking a half-day off tomorrow. At least.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, you can't get a much better series than that. Extra innings in the seventh game between two perennial losers makes for quite a wrap up. Almost a shame that somebody had to lose.

----------


## dday9

That game was awesome in every since of the word. It truly inspired awe and wonder.

Chicago leading off with a -insert Trump voice- huge lead. Cleveland chipping away at that lead. Chicago pulling ahead again. Cleveland tying it up. Chicago pulling ahead in extra-innings. Cleveland setting up the tie, but just unable to pull it off.

It was everything that baseball is about.

----------


## homer13j

Shut off the giant downstairs TV when the Tribe went down 5-1. Went upstairs and listened in on the radio until Davis tied it up with the homer off Chapman. Since the radio is always a pitch or two ahead of TV I was able to watch it as well. Really thought they had it at that point. Shaw seemed sharp until the rain delay and a completely different pitcher after. Pity since the run Cleveland got in the bottom of the 10th could have been the game winner otherwise.

Considering the nearly season long loss of their center fielder and best hitter, mid-season loss of their starting catcher, and late season loss of both their #2 and #3 starting pitchers they did pretty well against the best team in the majors. Never thought I'd see both Chicago teams win it all before the Tribe, but that's life as a Cleveland sports fan.  :Cry:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The irony, to me, was that the Cavs did the incredible by coming back from a 3-1 deficit in the finals....then the Tribe did the nearly unthinkable by losing when up 3-1 in the World Series.

----------


## homer13j

> The irony, to me, was that the Cavs did the incredible by coming back from a 3-1 deficit in the finals....then the Tribe did the nearly unthinkable by losing when up 3-1 in the World Series.


If you remember the 2007 ALCS Cleveland had a 3-1 lead and ended up losing three straight to Boston. So we're no strangers to such disappointment.

----------


## homer13j

In other news a WPF bug has been kicking my ass. Several web searches have shown I'm not the only one dealing with touch screen issues in a WPF app. But in this case I'm not sure it's WPF, .NET (4.6.0), or our own code causing the issue. It's a strange one, indeed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's a subject that I have yet to venture into....but I kind of think it's in my future.

----------


## jdc20181

Gas prices went down 3 pennies today!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Gas is down out here, too. It's the lowest it has been in perhaps a year....which I find kind of bizarre, since I thought it was generally up. On the other hand, we don't necessarily follow the trends.

----------


## dday9

Gas has floated around $1.90 a gallon here. It will creep up to $2.00 and then drop back down. It's odd.

----------


## jdc20181

> Gas is down out here, too. It's the lowest it has been in perhaps a year....which I find kind of bizarre, since I thought it was generally up. On the other hand, we don't necessarily follow the trends.


Yea it was def. something to see the drop!

----------


## jdc20181

could you guys please take alook at this thread xD http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...nk-Submissions

----------


## jdc20181

> Gas has floated around $1.90 a gallon here. It will creep up to $2.00 and then drop back down. It's odd.



HOLY cow!

that is cheap! it holds steady around 2.12- 2.29 a gallon once a week it goes up and down litterly, for a day it may be 2.16 and tomorrow 2.20 a gallon

----------


## dday9

I live 5 miles next to a refinery, man if our taxes weren't ridiculous gas would be next to nothing.

----------


## jdc20181

My Grandma said back probally 20-30 years ago like the  70s and 80s she went down south and gas was 50 Cents a gallon because of a gas war...I forget when she said she went but it was 20 to 30 years ago...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, now I'm feeling bad. Gas out here dropped to 2.39. 

DDay, do you have some massive state or local gas tax? Federal is trivial (17 cents per gallon), but regional taxes can be bizarre. I remember that when I was living in FL and went to visit my aunt and grandmother over near Tampa, I had to make sure not to stop for gas in Naples, because they had a city gas tax that added a pretty good amount to the price (I think it was 20-30 cents per gallon).

Eventually, the Europeans will chime in with prices across the pond and we'll realize how good we have it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> could you guys please take alook at this thread xD http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...nk-Submissions


It's webbrowser stuff. Oddly, I only remember using that one time, and I don't remember what it was for, except that I then abandoned it in favor of some kind of web service...and I don't remember what that was for, either.

Seems like a good idea, but I have no practical experience in that area.

----------


## jdc20181

> It's webbrowser stuff. Oddly, I only remember using that one time, and I don't remember what it was for, except that I then abandoned it in favor of some kind of web service...and I don't remember what that was for, either.
> 
> Seems like a good idea, but I have no practical experience in that area.


The second one you can - Because it has to with filling data saved....But I understand on the "Upgade IE" one...

----------


## jdc20181

In Indiana its like 12 Cents per gallon is the Gas Tax

----------


## dday9

> DDay, do you have some massive state or local gas tax? Federal is trivial (17 cents per gallon), but regional taxes can be bizarre. I remember that when I was living in FL and went to visit my aunt and grandmother over near Tampa, I had to make sure not to stop for gas in Naples, because they had a city gas tax that added a pretty good amount to the price (I think it was 20-30 cents per gallon).


I don't know. All I know is that gas is cheaper by about $0.10 per gallon in Arkansas and Mississippi. Texas holds about the same though.

----------


## jdc20181

Hey @dday9 can you take a look at my codebank submissions?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Eventually, the Europeans will chime in with prices across the pond and we'll realize how good we have it.


Yep...

----------


## SJWhiteley

> ...
> 
> Eventually, the Europeans will chime in with prices across the pond and we'll realize how good we have it.


I prefer to think how bad _they_ have it.

However, as much I like to think we live in a normal country, it's full of strange and bizarre abnormalities which keeps life interesting.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I prefer to think how bad they have it


Yesterday I paid £1.19 for a litre of diesel.  Petrol was priced roughly the same.  According to some on line exchange rate calculator I found that's $1.48, so we're paying almost as for a litre as you guys pay for a gallon :Mad: 

Still, I reckon the Dollar's about to drop in value so there's a silver lining :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jdc20181

> Yesterday I paid £1.19 for a litre of diesel.  Petrol was priced roughly the same.  According to some on line exchange rate calculator I found that's $1.48, so we're paying almost as for a litre as you guys pay for a gallon
> 
> Still, I reckon the Dollar's about to drop in value so there's a silver lining


Yep. Dow is projected to fall 500 points I DO NOT like big companies but they are what have alot of  jobs for us, and without them people would be unemployed.

----------


## dday9

> Hey @dday9 can you take a look at my codebank submissions?


I can, but I don't know how much help I'll be because I hate the Webbrowser control.

----------


## homer13j

> Still, I reckon the Dollar's about to drop in value so there's a silver lining


The dollar took a steep nosedive against the Euro early this morning then immediately shot right back up and as I write this has gained almost 1%... Go USA!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's kind of how the markets responded after Brexit, too. When you get right down to it...the global economy sucks, so where else are you going to go?

----------


## FunkyDexter

If your look for it to follow Stirling's post Brexit pattern you'll see a nose-dive, followed by a rapid strong recovery, followed by a more gradual decline.  The nose dive and the recovery are caused by speculators and aren't "real".  The gradual decline, on the other hand, is caused by genuine market pressures as long term investors lose confidence in the US economy under Trump.  Of course, it's possible that Trump will be able to convince everyone that he's a safe pair of hands and you'll see a rise instead but I doubt it.  Given his business background he may actually _be_ a safe pair of hands but that's not the perception and it will be perception that drives the exchange rates.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> That's kind of how the markets responded after Brexit, too. When you get right down to it...the global economy sucks, so where else are you going to go?


However the Pound Sterling has taken a steep nosedive. Prior to Brexit it was around $1.60. After it is around $1.30.

But, it isn't really an apples to apples comparison.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> ... so where else are you going to go?


Sorry, folks. Canada's closed for the season.

I believe Mexico has some vacancies.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still global. And Mars is a bunch of reds.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I believe Mexico has some vacancies


Better get there before they decide to build a wall though.  I understand they're going to get the US to pay for it.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Better get there before they decide to build a wall though.  I understand they're going to get the US to pay for it.


Just hire a bunch of illegal immigrants, get them to build it and make sure they are on the Mexican side when it's finished - make sure they don't have any rope or ladders...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Worked for the Chinese...oh wait, no, that was a total failure.

----------


## jdc20181

Gas went down a few more pennies today!

I got some code I wrote pretty much myself based on some research to force a windows form into fullscreen but there is a issue with it could someone take a look at it? I may be adding it to the code bank - Because I am *Sure* Someone would appreciate it....

Gonna post in VB.net section

----------


## jdc20181

ok nvm, here is the code (May still make a post)



```
    Private Sub ToolStripButton5_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles ToolStripButton5.Click, FullScreenToolStripMenuItem.Click
        ToolStripButton5.Visible = False
        ControlBox = False
        Me.WindowState = FormWindowState.Maximized
        Me.Size = SystemInformation.PrimaryMonitorSize
        Me.WindowState = 2
        Me.Location = New Point(0, 0)
        Me.TopMost = True
        Me.FormBorderStyle = 0
        Me.TopMost = True
        ToolStripButton6.Visible = True
    End Sub
'Exit FullScreen.
    Private Sub ToolStripButton6_Click_1(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles ToolStripButton6.Click, ExitFullScreenToolStripMenuItem.Click
        Me.WindowState = FormWindowState.Normal
        Me.Size = MaximumSize
        Me.FormBorderStyle = FormBorderStyle.Sizable
        ToolStripButton5.Visible = True
        ControlBox = True
        Me.TopMost = False
        ToolStripButton6.Visible = False
    End Sub
```

It works GREAT no _Issues_ well sort of - 

When you first load the application and every time - you have to go into - back out and back into fullscreen just for it to be right. 

The code took me a few months to come up with. This being is because there is no native "Form.GoFullScreen" 

Wished it was that easy - Sure there is a way for me to write a class maybe but rather not for now. 

The code really isn't that hard to understand...But I just don't understand why it isn't working when I hit fullscreen the first time...


Some pictures:

Form load

*1st* FullScreen

*2nd* FullScreen

Edit: Updated second screenshot so you could tell the page is larger (its in fullscreen)

----------


## jdc20181

Went ahead and made a post but, still wanna get your guys oppinons you guys hang here a alot..
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...79#post5107579

Still give any feedbakc here I am listening (you may have to adjust the size of your form when it starts up to use my code it was written some time ago)

----------


## jdc20181

That ^ Is my browser project You guys (gals) outta try it out xD http://beffsbrowser.tk ever since I joined here I have learned so much and developed this soooo much that its exciting where I am now with it. Its more mature than ever.

----------


## jdc20181

> I can, but I don't know how much help I'll be because I hate the Webbrowser control.


Thats fine DDay. Just a code review no judge on the browser control - Really it doesn't even use the browser control on my second one because you are recording changes to a text box not the browser itself (in a way yes but really its just the textbox) 

I hate the browser control too until I found the upgrade code.... Now it rocks Seriously...

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Worked for the Chinese...oh wait, no, that was a total failure.


Worked in Berlin too... and there are no problems in Palestine these days... oh... wait...


@JDC, I applaud your efforts but your probably going the wrong way about directing folks to the.  Posting in ChitChat, and particularly the PostRace thread, is likely to just bring a bunch of sarcastic responses and bad puns (it's kinda the theme here) and very little constructive response.

Instead, ask any questions you've got in the relevant forum (.Net in this case) and people will help you out.  Once your code's complete then posting it into the CodeBank forums is always welcome.   If you want feedback and for people to offer some constructive criticism then the CodeItBetter forum can also be a good spot (if a little quiet).

I hope that doesn't come across as discouraging you.  I actually think you're making a great contribution.  But ChitChat's probably the wrong place to do it.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Worked in Berlin too... and there are no problems in Palestine these days... oh... wait...


They just didn't build it big enuf?

----------


## dday9

Call me crazy, but I'm building a CSV parser  :EEK!:

----------


## homer13j

Hasn't that already been done?

----------


## dday9

Once or twice I think.

----------


## homer13j

Hey DDay - I didn't know you were a guitar player... How long have you been playing?

----------


## dday9

I've played off and on since I was a senior in high school, so for about 7 years.

----------


## dday9

I love music and playing it too.

Like I'm looking at my Pandora radio right now and this is my list(chronological order from the time last played):
OutkastNo DoubtStreelight ManifestoOf MontrealDance Gavin DanceFrank SinatraOperaEscape the FateHighly SuspectEnvy on the CoastMeg & DiaMGMTNew Orleans JazzIron MaidenGrateful DeadOperation IvyThe BeatlesPatsy ClineJimi HendrixWayne Toups & the Zydecajun'sBright EyesBluegrassRick JamesWhite ZombieKevin GatesDeath Cab for CutieJohn Lee HookerDr. AculaLudwig van BeethovenB.B. King(my first concert by the way)PrinceThe Doors

----------


## dday9

I started by learning percussion in band, so I'm very familiar with many different percussion instruments like the bass, snare, cymbals, timpani, bell kit, etc.

Then I picked up the drum set to be in a ska-punk band in my early high school years.

Then I picked up the bass guitar because my best friend played one.

Then I picked up the guitar to be in a southern hardcore band. These were some of my favorite shows to play!

Then I picked up the piano because my youngest brother started playing. I'm not very good at the piano though, I can play "Home Sweet Home" by Mötley Crüe and other simple songs.

Then when I married my wife, her grandfather built me a cajón(he's a woodworker) and so I started fiddling around with that.

Finally I had my son and I haven't really played much since.

----------


## homer13j

I've been playing bass guitar and harmonica since I was a senior in high school, so for about 33 years.

Shortly after my 50th birthday a couple of months ago I bought my first actual six-string guitar and I've been teaching myself to play it. Picking it up pretty quickly.

----------


## dday9

Oh I forgot that I played the accordion too, though that may just be a regional thing like the cajón.

----------


## dday9

It seems like being a senior in high school teaches you more about music than anything else  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

Or at least it teaches you that you can pickup chicks if you play an instrument  :Big Grin:

----------


## homer13j

I'm pretty much a blues man... Most of the stuff I listen to is Muddy Waters, Little Walter, Sonny Boy Williamson (I & II), Howlin' Wolf, Jimmy Reed, Elmore James, etc...

I was never much of a harmonica player until I started hopping freight trains around the country back in the late-'80s. Amazing how good you can get when you have nothing to do but play.

----------


## homer13j

> Or at least it teaches you that you can pickup chicks if you play an instrument


Are there any other reasons to do it? LOL

What's the difference between an onion and an accordion? Nobody cries when you cut up an accordion!

How is an accordion like an Uzi? Both can clear a room in seconds...

Thanks, folks. I'll be here all week...

----------


## dday9

I don't know if you saw or not, but my first concert was B.B. King.

I was young, probably about 9 or 10 years old, but I remember it like it was yesterday. My first guitar I ever heard live was Lucille and she sang wonderfully.

----------


## homer13j

My first concert was the final "World Series of Rock" at old Municipal Stadium in 1980: J. Giels, Bob Seger, Eddie Money and a band nobody heard of called Def Leppard.

----------


## dday9

My wife laughs every time Def Leppard comes one because I start playing the air drums with 1 arm.

----------


## homer13j

LOL he still had both arms the two times I saw them ('80 & '83).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Oh I forgot that I played the accordion too,


Let us not allow this comment to slide by without the appropriate ridicule. I can't think of anything original, at the moment, but perhaps I could squeeze something out, accordian to my nature.

----------


## szlamany

> Or at least it teaches you that you can pickup chicks if you play an instrument


Now we can see your choice of the squeeze box!

----------


## dday9

Momma's got a squeeze box and daddy doesn't sleep at night.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I'm pretty much a blues man... Most of the stuff I listen to is Muddy Waters, Little Walter, Sonny Boy Williamson (I & II), Howlin' Wolf, Jimmy Reed, Elmore James, etc...


Soul and Blues were pretty much the soundtrack to my Childhood. 

My Dad was a Soul & Blues man, Muddy Waters, Bobby Bland, Curtis Mayfield and also cajun and country blues stuff like Dr John and Delbert McClinton.

It saddens me that pretty much all the great blues players are no longer with us.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Metal, metal and more metal.  There's nothing like a face melting solo to brighten the day.  In fact, I've even been known to adopt the attack pose before tackling a particularly nasty bit of SQL.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Metal, metal and more metal.


Yeah but which types your favourite, Aluminium, Copper, Iron or maybe Zinc ?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Osmium.  'Cause it's the heaviest.

----------


## dday9

I listen to a lot of metal too, name some bands that you like!

If I'm in the mood for really technical screamo then I'll listen to some Fall of Troy. If I want something old school then I'll listen to Acid Bath(believe it or not my wife's parrain was in a band with Dax Riggs and Audie Pitre prior to Acid Bath, before practice they'd play what would be Acid Bath songs and her parrain hated it! It finally came down to "are you going to play that crap or play some real rock?" and so Dax and Audie quit). If I want something really hardcore I'll listen to Cannibal Corpse.

----------


## dday9

iwrestledwithabearonce is another one that I love!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> There's nothing like a face melting solo to brighten the day.


I have no idea what you are talking about, except that a clock face melting solo has caused me to dali.

----------


## homer13j

> It saddens me that pretty much all the great blues players are no longer with us.


Hey, I'm still around.

----------


## dday9

> Hey, I'm still around.


Responses like this make me wish that we can rep in chit-chat.

----------


## homer13j

> Responses like this make me wish that we can rep in chit-chat.


I think I did get rep once in CC... I believe it was a meme involving porn star Sasha Grey and a golden retriever that has since been deleted by some unknown moderator.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Hey, I'm still around.


 :Thumb:  :Thumb: 

when are you touring Europe?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think there was a brief window of time when reps were turned on in CC. I don't recall whether it started out that way, then was switched off, or if it waffled back and forth.

----------


## homer13j

> when are you touring Europe?


Still working on the details... I'll let you know.

----------


## dday9

Homer and the Cleveland D'Oh!'s are staring in London this coming someday. Buy your tickets now!

----------


## FunkyDexter

> iwrestledwithabearonce


Never heard of them but love the name :big yellow: 




> Hey, I'm still around


You, sir, just won the internet :LOL: 




> name some bands that you like!


Despite my earlier statement I like all sorts of stuff.  Big blues fan.  Like American folk (not sure if that's the proper name for it - think Bob Segar, Neil Young, Dylan... that sort of thing).  Was a major industrial head for a while (got to see Ministry a month ago and Al's still got it).  A lot of the UK Garage scene was good although, annoyingly, you yanks did it better (I very nearly invested in Craig David before he was famous but thought he probably wouldn't amount to much without Artful Dodger backing him up :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) and I like the harder end of house.

Where Metal's concerned I prefer the older stuff, eg AC DC, Motorhead etc, and I've still got a huge soft spot for the mid eighties sleaze rock that was big when I was a teen.  Sadly, most of the stuff from then was hair metal rubbish but some of the sleazier stuff was cool.  GnR being the obvious example but Roxx Gang, Dogs D'Amour, Love/Hate, Vain... loved loads of them. When I listen to any metal from the 90s onwards it's basically heavy because... well, everything else disappeared and got boring.  Unless you include Grunge (which had some great stuff) but I don't really call that metal.

I used to play the guitar but can't really do it anymore.  I got early onset arthritis in my fingers which doesn't stop me but slows me down just enough so that I get frustrated.  I can still play a pretty dirty slide though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Big blues fan.


Must have killed you when IBM sold their hardware division to Lenovo.

----------


## FunkyDexter

FacePalm

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I see little motivation to make any serious comment in the Post Race.

----------


## szlamany

It is more of a problem when you start having motivation to comment in Post Race...

----------


## homer13j

> Big blues fan.


I've always followed the Red Wings myself.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The (post) race goes not to the swift, but to the none-too-swift....or even marginally insane.

----------


## dday9

I started smoking cigars again.

----------


## dday9

I quit for lent this year, but these past few months have been difficult.

----------


## dday9

I just wanted a quick escape mentally.

----------


## dday9

Unfortunately I feel terrible about it.

----------


## homer13j

Quitting cigarettes is quite a bit harder to do.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You should start carrying a hookah around with you and whip that out whenever you feel like a puff.

----------


## dday9

> Quitting cigarettes is quite a bit harder to do.


Actually I had an easier job quitting cigarettes than I did cigars.

With cigarettes I smoke from the time I was 12 until I was 20, but I was able to quit and never go back over the period of a week. I used the patch for one week slowly dwindling down my cigarette intake until I went 1 full day of not smoking. After that I just quit with the patch and cigarettes.

----------


## dday9

> You should start carrying a hookah around with you and whip that out whenever you feel like a puff.


Who... Are... You?

https://youtu.be/41KMByxE6lo

----------


## homer13j

Why does my left shoe always wear out way before the right one does?

Does anyone else have this problem? Or is it just me?

----------


## szlamany

You need an orthotic.

----------


## homer13j

I need a drink.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Why does my left shoe always wear out way before the right one does?
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? Or is it just me?


Do you drag your left foot when on the bike?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Stop walking in circles.

----------


## dday9

What do you tell a woman with a black eye?

Not much, you already told her once.

----------


## homer13j

> Do you drag your left foot when on the bike?


Bicycle? No. Dirt bike? Occasionally, but I don't wear my everyday shoes on the dirt bike. They get too muddy that way.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Have you taken your case to the Ministry of Silly Walks? Did they accept you?

----------


## boops boops

Pant.

----------


## Pc Monk



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Holiday season is upon us.

----------


## homer13j

Last night I pulled my little Christmas tree out of the closet, sat it on the table in the front window and plugged it in.

And with that my Christmas decorating is officially finished.

----------


## dday9

Unfortunately... my wife would not allow me to decorate that easily. Well, she would, but I'd hear about it every 5 minutes until the day I day.

----------


## dday9

Holy smokes, a guy at Ohio State just hopped the curve, ran some people over, jumped out with a butcher knife before he was shot and killed by campus police.

----------


## homer13j

Probably a Michigan fan.

----------


## dday9

That was an amazing game.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I believe that I was sitting in a repair shop getting an axle replaced on my car during that game. I saw updates, and some of the highlights at the end, but not the game itself.

That's one of the greatest rivalries in college sports, so it's good for the sport to have a game like that.

----------


## dday9

The Alabama vs. Auburn game is generally a fun game to watch too, but this year it was a blowout.

----------


## homer13j

It was almost as good as the 2006 game when both teams were 11-0 and ranked #1 and #2.

Here's hoping the Buckeyes do better than they did after that win.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dday9

I think that Ohio State is over ranked. I thought they were in 2012 when the toughest teams that they played was #20 Michigan and #20 Michigan State.
I thought that they were in 2013 when the toughest team that they played was an over ranked #10 Michigan State.
I thought that they were in 2014 when the toughest team that they played was (again over ranked) #20 Michigan State, I thought that their win over Alabama was a fluke but the win over Oregon was legitimate.
I thought that they were in 2015 when the toughest team that they played was (this time a legitimately ranked) #9 Michigan State.
I think that they over rated as of right now too. Their only 2 legitimate games was #8 Wisconsin and #3 Michigan, both of which required OT wins. They could not win against unranked Penn State even though they had the ball in the 4th quarter with more than enough time to spare(which by the way Penn State is now wayyyyy over ranked). They are going to coast into the playoffs without having to go through a conference championship.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> The Alabama vs. Auburn game is generally a fun game to watch too, but this year it was a blowout.


It was tight for the first half...then the wheels came off.

----------


## homer13j

> I thought that their win over Alabama was a fluke


How was it a "fluke?" Alabama surrendered 537 yards, was outgained overall and outplayed from about the middle of the second quarter until their late (and last) touchdown which made the final score closer than the game actually was. Were Sims' three interceptions a "fluke?" Were Elliott's 230 rushing yards a "fluke?"

Nobody's questioning Alabama this year, but if you want to talk about overrated the rest of the SEC looks a lot weaker than in recent years. Too bad none of them will ever dare to play a late-season game north of Lexington.

----------


## dday9

I've tried to type this 4 times and had to exit out of my browser... gah work!

The SEC is no doubtedly weaker this year than in years prior.

What was a fluke in the 2014 game was Alabama's defense. It was undoubtedly one of the best in the league and they didn't perform to their level.

----------


## homer13j

I finally found footage of the Ohio State attack:

----------


## dday9

lol I saw that too!

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I finally found footage of the Ohio State attack:...


That's bad on so many levels. But funny, too.

----------


## homer13j

Has anyone heard from Gruff lately? He hasn't posted anything here in almost three months.

I know he was having health issues. Hope he's okay...

----------


## szlamany

Seems he hasn't been on the forum since Sept 4th - three months ago...

----------


## dday9

I shot him an e-mail asking about him. Hopefully he responds.

----------


## dday9

Nico Rosberg is retiring.

----------


## homer13j

> Nico Rosberg is retiring.


That news was a bit shocking, but he might as well go out on top.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Who's that?

----------


## homer13j

Formula One world champion and son of former F1 champ Keke Rosberg.

----------


## jdc20181

Hey!!!!

Gas has been going up and down, and here in indiana just about 30 min away they have snow flakes flying we moved to the county below where we are originally from not to far but just right - been here since Feb. '16 

Anyways-  could use your guys' help!!!

http://jdc20181.github.io/SpeedTest/

^^

It tells you how fast your internet is. Idk ya'lls knowledge but I don't need programming advice for once lol I need general feedback.

To start the test it tells you what to hit - which is the wifi Icon. 

You can also copy your results and share with friends (manually copy and paste I don't understand Facebook API its easy but, its just complicated to add for my needs)



Thanks  :Smilie: 

P.s if you look on mobile devices that is a ongoing conversion to look like a app!

----------


## jdc20181

Not in school for coding (still  in highschool) 

But this is how i feel half the time lol

----------


## C++Novice

I know it's pretty meaningless but vb.net is above c# this month on the tiobe index. Don't think that's happened before.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Did someone open one of these:-

----------


## jdc20181

HA!

We outta have a thread entitled meme war!

----------


## homer13j

We had a meme thread about three years ago that was mildly entertaining. I'd love to play, but I'm trying to finish up this contract job before the holidays so I can get some time off and head to Daytona for Kartweek. I really shouldn't even be wasting time in post race.

----------


## dday9

I wanted to let y'all know that when homer pointed out that gruff hasn't been on the forum in a while, I decided to see if I couldn't track down gruff. While I wasn't able to get to him, I did speak with his daughter, who confirmed that gruff passed away on September 12th. This was her exact message:



> Yeah...he was King of Dad jokes, that's for sure. I'm glad you reached out. I didn't have his passwords and I know that he very much enjoyed his time on the forums and considered you all friends. I'm sorry I couldn't reach out myself. 
> 
> He did pass, officially, September 12th of natural causes. 
> 
> I want to thank you and everyone in the communities he interacted with. He was single and lived alone and I worried for him a lot. It helped to know he had interactions, however they were had, because I know that he looked forward to them on a daily basis. Please pass on my sincerest thanks to whomever you feel necessary. I can't thank everyone enough for keeping my Dad company when I couldnt.

----------


## homer13j

Wow, that's really sad news. Rest in peace, Gruff.  :Cry:

----------


## szlamany

> Wow, that's really sad news. Rest in peace, Gruff.


Very sad news indeed  :Cry:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I'll miss the furry bugger. Sorry to hear this.

----------


## dclamp

Very sad news. Condolences to his family.

----------


## passel

I've interacted with Tom (aka Gruff, formally Wooden Nickle) almost since the beginning of his forum days when he joined xtremevbtalk.com back in August of 2003, just two months after I did.
We both independently found our way to our new home here not that long ago.
Another good one gone too soon. I'm glad he found us and stuck around these past 13 years.

----------


## dday9

On a good note, I just found out that my brother's coming home!

----------


## dday9

He has been deployed for the past 9 months.

----------


## dclamp

With that news, I have news that I am moving to Michigan!

----------


## brad jones

> With that news, I have news that I am moving to Michigan!


Sorry about your luck.  :Wink:

----------


## brad jones

:raccoon:   The Gruff Icon.  :raccoon: 

Let me know if you don't think it is appropriate.

----------


## dday9

It is absolutely appropriate!

----------


## dclamp

> Sorry about your luck.


Its pretty much exactly the same as California with a little snow sometimes. No big deal!

----------


## homer13j

Did you find an abandoned house in Detroit to squat in or someplace a bit nicer?

----------


## dclamp

Yeah I found a nice boarded up place that I will call mine.

----------


## dday9



----------


## brad jones

> Its pretty much exactly the same as California with a little snow sometimes. No big deal!


And a much, much lower cost of living!

Welcome to the great Midwest!

Brad!
(from Indiana)

----------


## dclamp

> And a much, much lower cost of living!
> 
> Welcome to the great Midwest!
> 
> Brad!
> (from Indiana)


That is exactly what I am looking forward to. Im at the "buying a house" age and my options in Southern California are $400k for a condo, or $600k+ for a house in a bad part of town.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Let me know if you don't think it is appropriate.


The only way it would be more appropriate would be if it was grinning maniacally and packing a rocket launcher.

He'll definitely be missed.

----------


## dclamp

I cant believe it has been 10 years since I joined this site. wow.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I can't believe that somebody from CA would move to Detroit.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I can't believe that somebody from CA would move to Detroit.


Detroit isn't _that_ bad. You are very unlikely to get shot more than twice. Oh, that's Chicago...

Seriously, though, understandably Detroit gets a bad rap. However, a few miles out and it's OK (Just OK). It's feasible to work in the Detroit area and live in Canada or Ohio. A Few miles West is Ann Arbor (which is OK if you like that sort of hippy thing).

----------


## dday9

From what I understand downtown Detroit is very much like Dallas. It is just when you start to go outside of downtown.

----------


## dclamp

Downtown Detroit is very nice. They have been spending a **** ton of money to clean it up and make it nice. But yet the outskirts are bad. Steer clear. 

Also I am not moving to _Detroit_. I am moving to central Michigan. The safe part.

----------


## dday9

Today is national mic-check day: 1.2.1.2.

----------


## homer13j

> Today is national mic-check day: 1.2.1.2.


Every day is mic check day in my world.

----------


## dday9

I just downloaded this cool Google Chrome extension called Grammarly. Let's see how this works.

Original:
Hello y'all i am tiping a sentence to see witch words get 

Changed:
Hello, y'all I am typing a sentence to see which words get fixed.

----------


## homer13j

Does it handle regional dialects?

For instance, if you were in Pennsylvania would it change "y'all" to "yunz?"

----------


## homer13j

One year ago today the Cleveland Browns won their last game.

----------


## dday9

> One year ago today the Cleveland Browns won their last game.


Ouch. If it makes you feel any better, I have about the same amount of faith in the Browns to win a game as I do for the Saints.

----------


## homer13j

I just took a few minutes to look back at the Browns' record. Since 2008 they've averaged exactly 4 wins per season (including this one).

Since their return in '99 they've averaged 4.83 wins per season.

And with the exception of a game in Chicago in '01 I haven't actually purchased a Browns ticket since '94, although in '95 I had a press pass and got on the field for free. Still kicking myself for blowing off the home finale in '95 when the fans were tearing out seats and hurling them onto the field.

----------


## dday9

I have some bad news.

We just left the doctor's office and they did an ultrasound. The baby is only measuring at 34 weeks, the embryonic fluid is only at 6(whatever measurement for the fluid) when she should be at 16, and they also found signs of meconium in her fluid. So they are not allowing her to carry to term and are inducing her at midnight.

If y'all have religion, please pray for her.

----------


## homer13j

> I have some bad news.
> 
> We just left the doctor's office and they did an ultrasound. The baby is only measuring at 34 weeks, the embryonic fluid is only at 6(whatever measurement for the fluid) when she should be at 16, and they also found signs of meconium in her fluid. So they are not allowing her to carry to term and are inducing her at midnight.
> 
> If y'all have religion, please pray for her.


Not sure what most of that means, but hoping it all turns out well.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Isn't 34 weeks something like 8 months? That's not so terribly early, right?

----------


## homer13j

I just saw dday's photos on facebook. If that squirming purple thing is a baby the he's a father again!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Hope so.  Congrats DD and hope all is well.

----------


## brad jones

34 weeks isn't bad. Hopefully all worked out for the best.

----------


## dday9

Thanks y'all, I have a beautiful baby girl!

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

She's upside down.

----------


## szlamany

Upside down is the normal position prior to delivery - makes sense to me!

@dday9 - congrats!!

----------


## dday9

I've escaped my house for a few minutes. She isn't slept through the night, which is normal, but it causes tensions nonetheless. But I really needed to update my businesses Quicken, I was already about a month behind before the baby  :EEK!:

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Congratulations dday !

----------


## Peter Porter

Congrats, dday9!  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's SO last page!

----------


## szlamany

After half a century of shoveling snow I have finally caved - buying my first snow blower.

dclamp will be needing one of these in his new digs!

----------


## dday9

https://youtu.be/IfpDDqyJnSk

----------


## szlamany

One of my boys has a hover board - I've never been on it and know a whole lot better then to see how badly I might fall!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How does the battery last in the cold?

Shoveling snow is never that smooth and easy for me. Right now, my walks are covered with an ice/snow mix. I was away for two weeks and didn't shovel (of course). By the time I got home, the snow was partially converted to ice. At this point, I think it's better to leave it as is, because if I were to remove the snow, I'd just have an ice coated sidewalk. As it stands, the ice bonded to the snow makes for pretty good, though uneven, footing. 

Fortunately, snow is generally not a long term thing where I am. A few days of warm weather and the snow could all be gone. Then I can shovel the next round. Unfortunately, there is currently a freezing rain falling, so the walks will be in pretty odd shape by morning.

----------


## FunkyDexter

This, folks, is why drink and rollerskates don't mix:-

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It gives you hairy feet?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It gives you hairy feet?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That was really weird. It took forever to post that, then it posted twice. If it wasn't the Post Race, I might actually remove the duplicate.

----------


## FunkyDexter

They were hairy already.  I was Elijah Wood's foot double on Lord of the Rings.  True Story.

----------


## homer13j

Aw, rub some dirt on it, you'll be fine.

----------


## jesus4u

hi hi

----------


## dclamp

> After half a century of shoveling snow I have finally caved - buying my first snow blower.
> 
> dclamp will be needing one of these in his new digs!


Can I come by and borrow yours?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Quite unusually, I might actually have a use for one, too. It's currently snowing pretty hard, and is supposed to continue all day. We're still only at normal snow pack for this area, while northern Idaho is down around 80% of normal. 

Out here, snow in the winter means water in the summer. At this point, we're doing ok, but the last few years has followed a solid November and December with a dry January and February. Hopefully this will keep on for a few more weeks.

----------


## dday9

Wut iz snoe?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Got about as much of it last night as I have ever seen in the Boise area. May get more today, too.

----------


## FunkyDexter

No snow here.  In Brizzle we get Drizzle.

----------


## homer13j

Happy Boxing Day - the day we celebrate our ability to convert data types into objects.

Or something like that.

----------


## dday9

That is absolutely why we celebrate Boxing Day.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm going to go convert an integer into an object, just for that.

----------


## RobDog888

> Thanks y'all, I have a beautiful baby girl!





> Attachment 143365


Congrats!!  :Thumb:

----------


## dday9

Thank you!

Believe it or not, but she is already sleeping through the night.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I wish I could say the same.

----------


## dday9

You aren't?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I had risen for to pee.

(that's a quote from great literature, by the way)

----------


## TysonLPrice

> I had risen for to pee.
> 
> (that's a quote from great literature, by the way)


Urine in a lot of trouble if that isn't true...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, I assure you that I don't have any streaming video.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's currently snowing to beat hell out here. This is the most impressive storm I have seen in the 15 years I've been in this valley. I'm not sure whether I can get my car out of the garage, at the moment, and even if I could reach the road, it hasn't been plowed, and probably can't be. The city only got some plows a couple years back, and they only hit the main roads. The street I'm on had the most snow on it that I had seen even before this storm hit, and now....I'm already planning to ski to the gym tomorrow morning, because it's just the best way to get there in these conditions. We were forecast to get 3-6 inches out of the storm here in the valley. I'd say it's beaten the spread already, with a forecasted 10 hours yet to go.

That may not seem like so much to some folks, but Boise is in a desert valley where most precipitation gets wrung out by the surrounding mountains. For this much to reach the valley floor, the mountains are getting a good dose.

----------


## dday9

Snow lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My office just got sent home for the second time in as many weeks. They determined that the conditions were getting too bad. I determined that yesterday, though, and already said I was telecommuting. One of my coworkers decided the same thing after digging out his wife's car this morning.

Those folks who went home early get to claim a few hours of paid leave above and beyond normal leave, but since I was telecommuting, all I did was take a break from coding to go shovel my sidewalk, and that of my neighbors. It's snowing hard, at the moment, though, so my efforts will only mean that there will be less to do this evening, or tomorrow morning.

----------


## FunkyDexter

It's sunny here :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

It is cold(50*) and rainy(10%) here. Hell it's like I'm in the UK.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I spent the first hour of the day pushing cars around on the street. People were getting stuck on flat ground, largely due to a combination of very low clearance and inadequate tires. The former seemed the bigger issue. I measured 15 inches of snow in my yard. My bumper measures 9.5 inches off the ground, and that's not the lowest point on the car. While I have good tires (studded snow tires) and all wheel drive, the city won't plow the side streets, so I'm not sure I won't end up like a post turtle.

----------


## dday9

By low clearance you mean that the snow is too tall for the vehicle?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yep. Good thing it is light powder, because I essentially plowed my way out of the garage. Still not inclined to shovel the driveway, though, because the car did fine.

----------


## dday9

Did you see the YouTube video of the hoverboard plow?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I did. Seemed pretty crazy, to me.

----------


## homer13j

> the city won't plow the side streets


Not even when they're done plowing the main roads?

We had a big lake effect storm here two years ago that rendered my street impassable for two solid days, but eventually the city got around to clearing it. Things got kind of desperate for a while... I had to use one of my dirt bikes just to get to the liquor store!

Edit: currently 6 degrees F here. My 77 year-old house is making those creaking noises again like it always does when it's really effing cold.

----------


## dday9

I am at Boy Scout camp for vigil night.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Not even when they're done plowing the main roads?
> 
> We had a big lake effect storm here two years ago that rendered my street impassable for two solid days, but eventually the city got around to clearing it. Things got kind of desperate for a while... I had to use one of my dirt bikes just to get to the liquor store!
> 
> Edit: currently 6 degrees F here. My 77 year-old house is making those creaking noises again like it always does when it's really effing cold.


Yeah, you live in a place that knows how to deal with snow. I don't think my city even had plows until a couple years ago, and if you watch people clearing snow around here, you realize that they are pretty much making it up as they go. I watched a guy plowing the Wal-Mart parking lot. If he had a plan, I sure couldn't figure it out....unless it was that he was paid by the hour. He'd do one pass in one direction, then go push other snow in a different direction, leave a ridge in the middle of a road, push snow into the place he had just cleared, and generally wander around aimlessly.

However, somebody DID plow my street on Saturday. I don't know whether it was the city, or some local on an ATV with a plow on it. The job was...indifferent, at best, and they plowed the snow up onto the sidewalk I had been keeping cleared. Since it happened at night, the snow had a chance to re-freeze, and a few more inches fell, so when I tried to shovel the walk, it was a hard packed mess. I gave up on the part that the plow had hit the worst, but managed to clear the rest, which is the part most heavily traveled anyways. Oddly, they appear to have plowed the cul-de-sac, while skipping the somewhat more main street it connects to. It also wasn't so much plowing as leveling, as the packed snow/ice on the road is still a few inches thick.

Then it snowed more, then turned to rain, and the temperature topped 40 this morning. That hard packed snow on the road is starting to melt and reform into wet ice, which has a friction coefficient around 0. I saw a guy in a truck who was unable to get traction on the flat ground. He wasn't sinking in, his wheels just couldn't get enough purchase to move the truck forwards. 

What a fine mess.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I am at Boy Scout camp for vigil night.


Ah, a vigilante.

----------


## dday9

I was at Camp Edgewood which is close to DeQuincy, LA so kind of further north. It got done to the upper-20's and we actually had ice on the ground. In fact there are large metal poles to keep vehicles from driving over a certain plot of land and inside the poles were frozen icesicles!!!

----------


## RobDog888

It was in the upper 70s yesterday.  :Big Grin:  But today its cold down into the 60s with a big rain storm.  :Frown:  Glad I patched up the leak around the skylight on my GF's roof.

----------


## szlamany

You wouldn't want your GF's soffits to get soggy I guess...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, you saw fit to hang out your shingle, or were you just getting caulky?

----------


## RobDog888

Nawh I think I sealed it quite well. No leaks or drips and shes quite happy now  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

Rain... in California?!

----------


## RobDog888

Yup! Go figure! Couple of days this week we will have some rain (not downpours like back east but still enough to create havoc for drivers lol).

----------


## dday9

Rain is to California as snow is to Louisiana!

----------


## RobDog888

Whats this snow you are talking about?

----------


## dday9

A mystical white, powdery substance that will not land you any jail time.

----------


## szlamany

Or it's the mystical white, powdery substance that will land you jail time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's the mystical, white, powdery substance that landed me on my butt twice, yesterday. My boots were TERRIBLE for that snow. I should have just stuck with sneakers, despite the new snow being a bit deep. I had some good snow boots, but they disintegrated last year and I didn't bother replacing them because....snow in Boise is so rare.

Well, THAT wasn't a good plan.

----------


## RobDog888

Why not snow shoes?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I considered cross country skiis, but couldn't think what I'd do with them while in the store. The boots that disintegrated were my snow shoe boots, so until I replace those, snow shoes won't work quite so well....and I still wouldn't have a place to put them.

So, it got up around 40 degrees for a couple days, and rained steadily. That wasn't enough to melt the snow, but it was enough to turn it all to slush. Instead of several inches of hard packed snow and ice on the roads, we ended up with several inches of mushy slush that cars could easily sink into. Perhaps because of that, perhaps by chance, the city decided to plow my neighborhood yesterday evening. Since it was residential, with lots of vehicles parked on the street, they just did one pass in each direction, which left rows of massive slush/snow boulders lining the streets and blocking in all the cars. They didn't plow the cul-de-sac that I live on, so they left those snow boulders right across the mouth of the street. I saw some people moving them by hand to get their car into the road, but by the time I got some boots on, they had made it past.

Now the road is a bunch of deep canyons gouged into the saturated slush all the way down to the pavement. The ridges of snow can be eight to ten inches high, with vertical walls. Each car moves them a bit, or fills one while creating another. That would be fine, except that tonight the temperature will drop, and we'll not get up near freezing for the next week, with lows in the single digits. That will make the street pretty nearly impassable, as that slush will freeze to solid ice, trapping the canyons into whatever current configuration they happen to have attained.

A buddy of mine hasn't been in to work for a few days because he can't get his car past the end of his driveway. I may be in the same situation by tomorrow. 

What a total mess.

----------


## RobDog888

I always wondered what do poeple do when they cant get in to work because of the snow. Do they lose a day of pay? Have to use sick day? Company has a snowey day fund?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They sent everybody home early twice so far this year. They do that when the roads are so nasty that people shouldn't be driving. Of course, folks are already at work by the time they make the decision, so you're kind of hosed anyways. Still, they do have a code for that. Who pays I couldn't say. Didn't matter to me. I saw that the roads were sure to be horrid and telecommuted each of those days. No special leave for me.

----------


## RobDog888

So being a west coaster I always figured it could be a hardship on a company if they had to pay employees to stay home and a hardship on employees if the company didnt pay them for snow days

----------


## szlamany

If you are salary paid - like a weekly amount - the company takes a hit when there is a snow day.

If you work as a teacher you have a contract for 180 teaching days - you will make up that snow day with the kids.  No extra $$'s in the long run - you signed a contract for your annual pay for the school year.

If you are a custodian at some school - you are paid for hours worked - you get nothing for the snow day and your employer does not lose anything either.

If you own a restaurant and you get 3 or 4 Friday/Saturday night snow events in a row you might actually find yourself in a bigger financial problem...

----------


## RobDog888

So it sucks to live where it snows lol.

----------


## homer13j

Most of the contract jobs I've had last few years at least had the option of working remotely and a couple have been all remote due to the distances involved. No excuses for being snowed in or sick.




> So it sucks to live where it snows lol.


I'm sure you would hate it. Imagine having to park your Mustang and drive a beater car or truck for 4-5 months every year like I do!

But for those of us who grew up here it's no big deal. I lived in Chicago for a few years where they get a lot less snow but it's always a lot more cold & windy. I prefer the lake effect snow and milder temps here (not to mention the cost of living.) 

Now it's a freaky 60F with temps expected to drop well below freezing in the next 24 hours. Glad we don't get these wild temp swings in the summer...

----------


## RobDog888

I wouldnt take a job that had bad weather or bad parking lol. I even get to work early just to get prime parking at the end of an aisle or next to the never used handicap spots up front  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

> Now it's a freaky 60F with temps expected to drop well below freezing in the next 24 hours. Glad we don't get these wild temp swings in the summer...


This is the story for Louisiana's winter. We always have it to where one day it is nice in the low 70s and then the next day it is in the 40s and then in a few days it warms back up only to repeat next week.

----------


## dday9

Our 5 day forecast looks good, though a little wet:

Day: High/Low Rain%
Today: 76/62 20%
Tomorrow: 75/61 50%
Saturday: 74/60 10%
Sunday: 74/63 20%
Monday: 75/63 60%

----------


## szlamany

Our 5 days is:

Today:  56/41 40%
Tomorrow: 42/19 10%
Saturday: 30/25 10%
Sunday: 40/24 0%
Monday: 40/34 10%

It was 5 degrees in the morning Monday and Tuesday of this past week...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Our five day forecast is sunny and COLD.

So, I got stuck trying to get into my driveway yesterday evening. All-wheel drive Subaru with good studded snow tires, and I was spinning the wheels without being able to move. I ended up getting out and adjusting the snow by one of the wheels. I thought I'd have to shovel out the others, as well, but wanted to be as quick as possible, since I was broadside across the road, at the time. That little bit was enough to force my way through into the driveway.

However, the temperatures dropped considerably, and all the slush has frozen into a strange ridge/valley tableau of ice, much of which is higher than the bottom of my car. I'm not at all sure that I could get to the plowed road, especially without tearing parts off the bottom of the car. Even if I did get out, I'd never get back in, so I'm stuck.

Might have to take a sledge to the ice later on, and try to knock down the bigger ridges, cause there's no change in sight for the next week.

----------


## homer13j

> Might have to take a sledge to the ice later on, and try to knock down the bigger ridges, cause there's no change in sight for the next week.


Just buy a couple of bags of this stuff:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd need MANY bags. The ice is about a foot thick, maybe more. 

My rough road building worked.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Upon further thought, it would be pretty funny to melt a path to my driveway, considering how deep the ice is. I wouldn't do it, since it would quite rightly piss off all the neighbors, but it would be a hoot. I'd be able to get to my house, everybody else would have a canyon they'd have to cross to get to their houses.

----------


## RobDog888

Another day of rain and cold, almost into the 50's -_-

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I always wondered what do poeple do when they cant get in to work because of the snow.


like Shaggy i dial in remotely, i had to do that for a whole week a few years back but not recently. 




> So it sucks to live where it snows lol.


Well that depends ... if you like Skiiing / Snowboarding or not !

I do remember that a while back my Dad did a contract job over in Finland which he said was the coldest place he had visited. He said basically the locals dealt with the weather by using Sledges and Vodka!

----------


## FunkyDexter

I reckon the snowball fights in LA must be a bit of a washout.

----------


## dday9

L.A. is going to have some stiff football competition now: Raiders, Chargers, and Rams.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Piling on.

----------


## homer13j

> L.A. is going to have some stiff football competition now: Raiders, Chargers, and Rams.


The Raiders play in Oakland, and will soon call Las Vegas home.

Edit: and I wouldn't call the Rams ("Scrams" LOL) or Chargers (putting the "1" in Cleveland's 1-15 season) "stiff football competition."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Perhaps not, but at least their fans will be stiff.

----------


## RobDog888

> I reckon the snowball fights in LA must be a bit of a washout.


Nawh, a 1 hour drive up the mountains and its snow

----------


## RobDog888

> The Raiders play in Oakland, and will soon call Las Vegas home.
> 
> Edit: and I wouldn't call the Rams ("Scrams" LOL) or Chargers (putting the "1" in Cleveland's 1-15 season) "stiff football competition."


Both the Chargers and Lams have made recent changes in hopes of having a "decent" winning record next year. My bet is still on the Las Vegas Raiders  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Nawh, a 1 hour drive up the mountains and its snow


That's normally how it is for us, too, though not this year.

----------


## RobDog888

We just had record rainfall last week and for Nocal they are officially out of the 5 year drought. Our local mountains received 1 foot of powder thursday and everyone is flocking to the mountains to ski n snowboard. Socal still in drought though  :Frown: 

I "may" wash my car today as it looks no rain for a week. *crossing fingers*

----------


## homer13j

> We just had record rainfall last week and for Nocal they are officially out of the 5 year drought. Our local mountains received 1 foot of powder thursday and everyone is flocking to the mountains to ski n snowboard. Socal still in drought though 
> 
> I "may" wash my car today as it looks no rain for a week. *crossing fingers*


So your half of the state is in a drought but you're hoping it stays dry so your car won't get dirty?  :Eek Boom: 

It's nice enough here (a relative term of course) I actually let my Mustang out the last two days.

----------


## dday9

Coding contest!

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...ing-Characters

Please join  :Blush:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're getting hit, again, for the rest of the week. At least tomorrow is likely to have rain down here in the valley.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My outdoor thermometer is currently showing 3.1 degrees (F). At the ski hill, some 4,000 feet up from where I am, it is currently 27 degrees. Inversions are wondrous things.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> My outdoor thermometer is currently showing 3.1 degrees (F). At the ski hill, some 4,000 feet up from where I am, it is currently 27 degrees. Inversions are wondrous things.


The higher you are the closer you are to the sun, so obviously it's going to be warmer.

----------


## dday9

That sounds like some coonass logic there!

----------


## szlamany

He did say the "*higher* you are"!

----------


## dday9

Ahh, some Colorado logic then!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> The higher you are the closer you are to the sun, so obviously it's going to be warmer.


I never thought of it that way. Makes total sense.

Space must be really HOT!

----------


## szlamany

Space is dark though - must be the black holes.  They suck the heat out of the sun.

----------


## RobDog888

> So your half of the state is in a drought but you're hoping it stays dry so your car won't get dirty? 
> 
> It's nice enough here (a relative term of course) I actually let my Mustang out the last two days.


Its all for the greater good sacrifices must be made lol

What breed of mustang do you have?

----------


## dday9

I have the most despised mustang, but I lover her. 1978 Mustang II.

----------


## homer13j

2014 Grabber Blue V6 with the Performance Package (aka "The Smurfstang")

----------


## dday9

The Smurfstang! I love it!

----------


## szlamany

Hate to get in the middle of this Mustang fest - some of us are Chevy people!

(my car on the right - brother on the left)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As we prepare for the third winter storm warning that I've seen in the 15 years I've lived in this valley, and the third that I've seen in the last month, I'm kind of liking the fact that I have a Subaru with good snow tires.

For a place so dependent on the winter snow pack, this is a mixed blessing. Snow in the mountains is great. Snow down in the valleys, in such amazing quantities....I'm getting tired.

On the other hand, there's been a large increase in car parts along the roads. It's mostly shields of one sort or another that people have ripped off on the ice ridges, but there have been some larger pieces, too.

This morning I saw a car that looked like the driver had tried to parallel park, but only got the nose into the space and then gave up and left it like that. They may have been stuck, as I could barely walk on the road where the car was, but the back end was sticking right out into traffic. 

Very interesting year.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A herd of some 500 antelope were seen attempting to cross a frozen lake by the Snake River. A few hundred made it across, a few hundred turned back, and about four dozen ended up sprawled out on the ice, unable to do anything but flail around. When a rescue effort was mounted in the morning, it was found that a previous rescue party of coyotes had managed to rescue pieces of about 10 of the animals, while about a dozen had managed to self-rescue during the night. About six were then rescued by Fish and Game, and the rest were found to have broken or dislocated limbs. Those animals were put down and donated to needy families.

O give me a home
Where the buffalo roam
And the deer and the antelope....are sprawled out on the ice like flailing lunatics.

----------


## dday9

Does antelope kind of taste like deer?

----------


## homer13j

> Those animals were put down and donated to needy families.


Hope those needy families know how to butcher an antelope. Or did you mean the meat was donated?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## homer13j

> Hate to get in the middle of this Mustang fest - some of us are Chevy people!
> 
> (my car on the right - brother on the left)


Too bad there's no Firebird equivalent to the Camaro... I might have considered buying one.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Hope those needy families know how to butcher an antelope. Or did you mean the meat was donated?


I don't know. I would assume that the meat was donated, but it may well be more complex than that. Finding somebody around here who knows how to butcher an antelope wouldn't be hard to do, so it may well be that the whole animals were donated. Especially considering that they were effectively killed in the freezer.

----------


## homer13j

> Does antelope kind of taste like deer?


Tastes like chicken.

----------


## FunkyDexter

so it's both deer and cheep at the same time?

----------


## brad jones

> Space is dark though - must be the black holes.


Is space dark? Why? If there is nothing blocking the sun, then why isn't it brighter than during the day hours on this planet? Seem like it should be very bright in space, not dark.

----------


## szlamany

Questions!  Questions!?!  I don't have to listen to no stinkin' questions!

Dark - light - just two shades of the same day.

I still think it's the black holes though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Does antelope kind of taste like deer?


Better, in my experience. I've never liked the taste of deer. I think they should be crossed with cows, so that we could have deef...or, I suppose, you might just end up with beer. That would be popular.

----------


## RobDog888

> Too bad there's no Firebird equivalent to the Camaro... I might have considered buying one.


how about a Camaro Firebird?

----------


## SJWhiteley

> Is space dark? Why? If there is nothing blocking the sun, then why isn't it brighter than during the day hours on this planet? Seem like it should be very bright in space, not dark.


because how would anyone sleep before curtains were to be invented? We would all have gone mad and killed one another. At which point, dark or light wouldn't matter, because no-one would be there to not see the light.

----------


## RobDog888

> Hate to get in the middle of this Mustang fest - some of us are Chevy people!
> 
> (my car on the right - brother on the left)


At least you chose a redfire color  :Thumb:   :Big Grin:

----------


## SJWhiteley

> how about a Camaro Firebird?


A blacked out Camaro would make a good basis for The New Knight Rider.

----------


## szlamany

> A blacked out Camaro would make a good basis for The New Knight Rider.


Something like this KITT car?

This was my first "new" car - a 1982 Pontiac Trans Am.  I had totaled a 1978 Z-28 Camaro on a icy February day in 1982 - I ordered this a few weeks later.

NO BIRD on the hood - I ordered it without that decal.

----------


## szlamany

> At least you chose a redfire color


Garnet Red - lots of gold flake.

I did not know a car could give so much joy!

----------


## dday9

My brother is a Chevy guy and he has an '87 IROC z28 that is blue with T-Tops with a big block. When he used to drive it daily, you could definitely tell when he drove up in the driveway.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Another day another storm. Glad I have all wheel drive, bout now.

----------


## homer13j

> how about a Camaro Firebird?


I call that an impostor. An abomination. 

Just let Pontiac and its screaming chicken rest in peace.

----------


## RobDog888

> Garnet Red - lots of gold flake.
> 
> I did not know a car could give so much joy!


Welcome to the dark side  :Big Grin:

----------


## RobDog888

> My brother is a Chevy guy and he has an '87 IROC z28 that is blue with T-Tops with a big block. When he used to drive it daily, you could definitely tell when he drove up in the driveway.


People hear me from 3 blocks away lol

----------


## dday9

They have a live feed of a man threating to jump off of a bridge in New Orleans right now on FaceBook. I am not typically for censorship, but this seems like something that should not be accessible to 10 year olds this easily... Why would FaceBook allow this?

----------


## passel

I don't do any social media things, like twitter or facebook, etc... but it seems to me if there are millions of users posting, it would be quite a bottleneck to try to physically have employees that monitor every feed all the time.
Do they provide a feedback mechanism so that users can raise awareness to some moderator that could have the authority to censor a feed?
How do you become aware of such a feed to begin with?  Since I don't do social media, perhaps these are naive questions.

----------


## dday9

I found it because one of my friends shared the live feed. If you report it then what happens is that it takes a good while for someone to review it and judge whether or not it should be taken down, which since there is no violence in the video(yet) I doubt that it would be removed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I don't do any social media things, like twitter or facebook, etc... but it seems to me if there are millions of users posting, it would be quite a bottleneck to try to physically have employees that monitor every feed all the time.
> Do they provide a feedback mechanism so that users can raise awareness to some moderator that could have the authority to censor a feed?
> How do you become aware of such a feed to begin with?  Since I don't do social media, perhaps these are naive questions.


You're right! Facebook should be banned for everybody under the age of 100.

----------


## szlamany

> You're right! Facebook should be banned for everybody under the age of 100.


If you ignore FB you ignore being part of the new delivery of content.

It is the same with Twitter - ignore that and you miss a huge part of how the future will share information.

I've watched my local CT paper being thinner and thinner.  They are trying to increase their online presence at the same time.  Problem is that they are just reporting news that I can usually get 15 second earlier by just looking at Twitter.

Periscope pops up a while ago - the big craze - and now looks like they are about to become irrelevant due to FB Livestream.

Back in the 1960's you would listen to local AM radio - talk radio - get to know the dirty details of whatever is going on.

With the advent of cable regulators tried to force local access stations - that's fallen to the wayside as cable went monopoly.

Cable is now irrelevant.  Kids watch YouTube all day long - or any of the other half dozen content delivery houses.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I read magazines, listen to the radio, and use the web. These are different levels of detail with different time lags. The radio gives me the gloss of immediate news without great depth. It also provides context and a bit of depth, though only for certain stories. The web provides data. Lest anybody think that I'm talking about anything subjective, I'm actually talking about climate data, which I track with a bizarre attentiveness.

Magazines provide the greater depth, but aren't as frequent. The Economist is weekly, so it's not terribly out of date. The new electronic version becomes available late Thursday, and the leaders can include things that happened at least as recently as the day before. Other magazines are less frequent, but what I'm reading in those is scientific, so it's good to let it age a bit prior to consumption.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I get all my news from a bloke down the pub called Brian. Most reliable source available.




> Why would FaceBook allow this?


Facebook generally play the "we provide a platform, we're not responsible for what people do with it" card.  Personally I think that's total tosh - they're absolutely responsible, particularly as they're making a profit - but there's pallets of cans of worms just waiting to be opened in that debate.

----------


## homer13j

Okay, which one of you tried to pull this off?

Fired IT employee offered to unlock data  for $200,000

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> If you ignore FB you ignore being part of the new delivery of content.
> 
> It is the same with Twitter - ignore that and you miss a huge part of how the future will share information.


I am very happy not being part of this new delivery of content. My Partner is on Facebook and most of the "content" is absolute crap. 

Its fake none news dressed up as news, cures for cancer that doctors have been trying to hide from you, clean eating body consciousness bollocks, and yet more new ways to celebrate with your other facebook friends how long you have digitally interacted with each other.

Twitter is more about publicity and connecting with fans, but i dont want to connect and if i want to be advertised at i can turn the TV on an at least watch some crap telly in between the adverts.

From my brief interactions with both these platforms, i have concluded that i am not only missing nothing but they are generally terrible ways to get news in any depth.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I am very happy not being part of this new delivery of content. My Partner is on Facebook and most of the "content" is absolute crap. 
> 
> Its fake none news dressed up as news, cures for cancer that doctors have been trying to hide from you, clean eating body consciousness bollocks, and yet more new ways to celebrate with your other facebook friends how long you have digitally interacted with each other.
> 
> Twitter is more about publicity and connecting with fans, but i dont want to connect and if i want to be advertised at i can turn the TV on an at least watch some crap telly in between the adverts.
> 
> From my brief interactions with both these platforms, i have concluded that i am not only missing nothing but they are generally terrible ways to get news in any depth.


I would agree. 

I think we make Facebook, groups, twitter or any other social media far more important than it really is. Just because people use it doesn't make it an information medium [re. difference between data and information].

Indeed, I'd say that it really demonstrates how much a self-centered and/or pathetic bunch of humans we really are. It doesn't mean that there isn't valuable information, but it is completely drowned out.

----------


## szlamany

Totally incorrect assessments guys.  Main stream media is fully invested in both Facebook and Twitter.  EVERY channel that is on cable or broadcast TV has a huge presence in both FB and twitter.  Sure there are fake news - we got hardcopy versions of grocery store exploitation newspapers - had them for years.

If there is an earthquake in Italy I get that on twitter before the local TV station pokes that out to my android phone.

I follow science feeds on twitter.  Real news feeds.  Local news feeds.  I follow NASA - get instant notification of all kinds of cool stuff.  You cater the twitter feed to what YOU want.

FB on the other hand is your friends and relatives - that pretty much tells you what you can think of that!

----------


## szlamany

Twitter just told me the next Star Wars film has a title - "The Last Jedi"...

It was a painless transfer of information as well.  And probably not fake...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't have a TV, so whether they are tied to TV news, or faster, or slower, or sideways....I wouldn't even know.

To be clear, my objection isn't to news feeds like that. My objection is to FaceBook. I've always wanted to start some anti-social media: ArseBook. Unfortunately, by its very nature, it's kind of self-defeating. Anti-social media shouldn't be online. That would be essential hypocrisy.

----------


## RobDog888

FB may be full of crap content but its a major base of potential customers and brand awareness. I get referrer id's upon purchases on my website and I can see where they come from so good to see what has the most impact. FB and IG are a respectable percentage with google being the majority winner. Social media does have some worth.

Would you go so far as to say Forums (also a social media) are the same as FB?

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Totally incorrect assessments guys. Main stream media is fully invested in both Facebook and Twitter. EVERY channel that is on cable or broadcast TV has a huge presence in both FB and twitter. Sure there are fake news - we got hardcopy versions of grocery store exploitation newspapers - had them for years.


In your opinion maybe, but i dont feel like i am missing out on anything. I still engage with news and online content from elsewhere. 

My biggest problem with Facebook is just how much crap information is on there, i have lost count of the number of conversations i have had were people have tried to tell me some amazing new fact, only to find out there source is facebook and its nonsense.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> FB may be full of crap content but its a major base of potential customers and brand awareness


Oh as a sales & marketing platform i imagine that Facebook is great.




> Would you go so far as to say Forums (also a social media) are the same as FB?


No!

----------


## szlamany

> Would you go so far as to say Forums (also a social media) are the same as FB?


Of course they are the same - the merging of all this content into more singular streams is a goal of all these platforms.

SlickGrid has a google group that I follow.  That's a really horrible way to communicate - imo, but what else are they going to do?  Create another forum like this one?  This is DOS format compared to other communication platforms.

Our forum struggles to get ad content to behave and fit around tech content.  Constantly re-inventing the ad machine here - that is a waste of time.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> FB may be full of crap content but its a major base of potential customers and brand awareness. I get referrer id's upon purchases on my website and I can see where they come from so good to see what has the most impact. FB and IG are a respectable percentage with google being the majority winner. Social media does have some worth.
> 
> Would you go so far as to say Forums (also a social media) are the same as FB?


As NSA has noted. I'm with him on this; FaceBook is a _push_ medium only with an extremely primitive (almost non existent) mechanism for dialog. The current measure is 'clicks'; great for advertising and pushing a brand, regardless of suitability.

Forums are very different (although they have some similar technologies) and are [should be] deliberately designed to enable a dialog of some kind.

----------


## dday9

What have I started?!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In post race? 

Lots of sound and fury, signifying nothing....as always.

----------


## szlamany

I'm already bored with that topic.  All this digital overload...

----------


## RobDog888

> I'm already bored with that topic.  All this digital overload...


Sounds like you need some analog overload lol.

----------


## homer13j

> I'm already bored with that topic.  All this digital overload...


Hey, I tried to change the subject two days ago...

----------


## brad jones

Guys....I'm surprised nobody has clarified this. 

Facebook's product is not the platform, nor is it the news and information, nor it their business about providing groups for interaction. Their product is people. They sell access to the people that are on their platform. More importantly, they are data mining and studying social engineering so as to be able to target the people who are on their platform. This targeting of people is what they sell. The people (you and everyone that goes onto Facebook) are their product. Facebook is learning more about individuals than most individuals know about themselves.  

Google said "do no evil". You never heard Facebook say that.....

Why is FB a good sales platform? Because they know their product...

----------


## brad jones

I wonder what we'd learn if we ran the posts from everyone in this thread through Facebook's algorithms for learning about people.....

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

BonkerGud would break that algorithm

----------


## SJWhiteley

> I wonder what we'd learn if we ran the posts from everyone in this thread through Facebook's algorithms for learning about people.....


Facebook: [working...working]
Facebook: "People Suck. would you like to try again?"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Guys....I'm surprised nobody has clarified this. 
> 
> Facebook's product is not the platform, nor is it the news and information, nor it their business about providing groups for interaction. Their product is people. They sell access to the people that are on their platform. More importantly, they are data mining and studying social engineering so as to be able to target the people who are on their platform. This targeting of people is what they sell. The people (you and everyone that goes onto Facebook) are their product. Facebook is learning more about individuals than most individuals know about themselves.  
> 
> Google said "do no evil". You never heard Facebook say that.....
> 
> Why is FB a good sales platform? Because they know their product...



Yeah, that's a key point, and one we often overlook. People use FB, FB uses people. The two aren't the same, nor are the objectives of the parties.

----------


## RobDog888

Finally a day of sun!! No rain for a week!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wouldn't know.

A day without windows is a day where you don't whither the weather.

----------


## FunkyDexter

A day without Windows is a day when you need a Mac.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Linux.

----------


## dday9

Unix.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Beatnix

----------


## szlamany

Trix?

Or is that just for kids?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Silly rabbit.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I am all your algorithms.

----------


## szlamany

The answer is 42!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

People...who spam people....are the post raciest people in the wooooorld!!

----------


## dday9

Does anyone else here own their business?

----------


## szlamany

> Does anyone else here own their business?


I do...

----------


## brad jones

I don't own their business, but I own my own. 

Brad!
(to clarify, I have an LLC)

----------


## FunkyDexter

I do but mainly for tax reasons as I'm a contractor.  It's worth being limited and I am definitely limited.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Careful, now! These recent posts run the risk of steering the Post Race into serious stuff, which is unfamiliar territory for this thread.

----------


## brad jones

So this thread is out of control....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

O, the humanity!

----------


## dday9

Well I just got a notice that the DOL made some changes regarding the sale of annuities along with some changes to overtime, I was wanting to know if y'all had any insight on it because I haven't had time to keep up.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The change to overtime was something discussed for at least a year, if you are talking about changing who gets it and who doesn't. It was to go into effect on Jan 1, I thought, and I never heard anything more about it. That one got a bit of buzz around here because we are pretty low paying. Some folks were thinking they might get overtime. That would have hosed me pretty good, at this point, for reasons that aren't worth bothering with...especially since the rule didn't apply to me, anyways.

I believe that the issue with annuities was that 365 days in a year is just too inconvenient. Therefore, by act of Congress, the year is now 400 days long. 

Naturally, this solves all kinds of problems. It instantly saves a huge amount of money for businesses, since salaried employees are now earning less per day. Better still, this means that the average life span will now drop by several years, which greatly reduces insurance costs for the elderly, since there will be less of them. After all, with the retirement age remaining at 65, people will be working quite a bit longer to reach 65, since the new 65 would be the old 71. This doesn't just reduce medicare expenses, it greatly improves the position of companies regarding retirement packages, and makes Social Security instantly solvent for good.

Having an even 400 day year has lots of other benefits, as well. For one thing, financial accounting becomes simpler. Fiscal quarters are now even 100 day periods. Unfortunately, Congress couldn't get it all right, so they neglected to remove two of the months, which means that fiscal quarters wander through the months. However, this is a boon for people who had birthdays around Christmas. Those folks often got shortchanged on their acquisition of loot, since presents tended to be combined. Now, Christmas and New Years will wander through the seasons. Christmas will sometimes be in the summer, other times in the winter.

And for anybody who realizes that this doesn't add up...just remember where you are.

----------


## jdc20181

> So this thread is out of control....


HA!

It is indeed. And OLD!

----------


## jdc20181

Any tips?

I made a post http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...eelancing-jobs

----------


## dday9

Not posting it in the post race  :Wink:

----------


## jdc20181

> Not posting it in the post race


Then can you go xD post in my thread

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The post race is where topics go to mutate into something totally different.

----------


## jdc20181

> The post race is where topics go to mutate into something totally different.


buahaha of course. I just need advice  :Smilie:  I am just starting out, and need all the help and tips I can get.

----------


## jdc20181

*Referring to employment*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

HA! I moved your thread to General Developer, and notice that the first two threads in that forum are essentially the same. They could practically be merged.

However, I would say that advertising in the Post Race about your thread on getting a job certainly shows the right attitude: You've got to cast a wide net to start with.

----------


## jdc20181

Found this... A Daily Routine of a programmer's life - and of course that snack and coffee break (or tea) in between lol

Edit: it isn't working...Ugh why does it have to be so complicated!


http://giphy.com/gifs/VD9NtdBN9CwqQ

There is the link ^ To the GIF

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Post Race!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Post Truth!

----------


## jdc20181

Can you beleive this crazy post has been up this long lol!!

----------


## dday9

What is crazier is that there has been a post in the post race every year since it started back in 2000. That is 17 years of crap!

----------


## SJWhiteley

When you get down to it, everything is crap!

Remember the original iPhone? It's crap!

A 1992 BMW? Crap!

That burger you had yesterday? It's - literally - crap!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That corn you had yesterday? It's still corn.

----------


## RobDog888

> Does anyone else here own their business?


I do too.

----------


## SJWhiteley

> That corn you had yesterday? It's still corn.


Yeah, whats up with that?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No idea, but there's more than a kernel of truth to that statement.

----------


## dday9

I was going to make a pun, but I didn't want to sound corny.

----------


## szlamany

You guys are simply a-maizing!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I figured people would cob-le together a few puns on the subject.

----------


## pamy422

Wow I haven't seen a thread this long.

----------


## homer13j

> Wow I haven't seen a thread this long.


Meh... it's nowhere near as long as the DR650 thread at ADVRider.com (currently 142,000+ posts), and that one actually has a valid purpose for existing.

----------


## RobDog888



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Mardi Gras was fun, but now it marks Ash Wednesday and the season of Lent is upon us!

----------


## dday9

King Cakes to fish  :Frown:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Mardi Gras was fun, but now it marks Ash Wednesday and the season of Lent is upon us!


Are you a lentil?

----------


## RobDog888

Wow 8 days without a post Feb 20 - Mar 1. Never thought I'd see this thread go that long without a post

----------


## dday9

This shall never happen again!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The Post Race has been known to go moribund for months at a time, though that hasn't happened in years.

----------


## dday9

To be honest, I remember discovering this thread after somebody resurrected it, though it has not gone a single year since it was created that it didn't have a post in it.

----------


## dday9

From 2000 until current there has always been at least 1 post each year.

----------


## szlamany

Fisher Cat in my backyard.  Two days in a row.  Looking like she might be nesting in the rocks along the brook.  They look cute - just not friendly from what I hear!

Coyotes all last summer - sure they will be back again in a few months...

----------


## dday9

New Hampshire Fisher Cats: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Hampshire_Fisher_Cats

----------


## szlamany

That's exactly right!  Around the 9th inning all hell breaks loose!

----------


## dday9

I knew it.

----------


## szlamany

http://ctboom.com/fisher-cat-invasio...n-connecticut/

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> From 2000 until current there has always been at least 1 post each year.


I remember it dropping off the first page, even back when there was a LOT more going on the first page. It kept getting revived, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> http://ctboom.com/fisher-cat-invasio...n-connecticut/


Sounds kind of alarmist. All the weasels are pretty tough animals, and the larger they get, the tougher they get. I wouldn't go harassing any of them, but I've only ever seen one fisher in the wild. I only saw that one when the woods were frozen to the point that I could walk on the crust (that takes some pretty strong crust), which let me kind of sneak up on a fisher. It's pretty cool that you are seeing one so often, considering how shy they tend to be. 

I have a few good stories about mink, over the years. I had one run over my foot one time. I was being pretty incautious, but those mink were darn near domesticated from being around people a whole bunch. Like any wild animal with that set of accoutrements (sharp teeth, sharp claws, and speed), when scared...they're dangerous, but when not scared, then they don't much care about you.

----------


## szlamany

That link did seem more like #FakeNews meant to scare poor folk.

I'm more concerned about my dogs thinking it's just a big squirrel!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I doubt they'd go after a person, even a baby...though maybe if you happened to leave your baby out in the woods....

Still, I would think that they'd go after some small dogs, and they'd be tough enough to take out a cat if the cat was foolish enough to tangle with it.

----------


## dday9

Don't they make furs out of mink?

----------


## dday9

What is a mink?

----------


## dday9

Oh, it looks like a cross between an otter and a ferret.

----------


## szlamany

We had river otter a few times last year.  You can easily know the difference in that they show up as a group.  Very friendly.

This fisher cat was a loaner.  Bouncing all over the place on the ice yesterday - big bounds - like 30+ inches.

I read that they mate in like April but do not implant the egg until the end of the following winter - which is now.  Gestate for 30 days and give birth to blind pups.  The one we saw was small - leads me to believe female.  Wondering if I can find the den - it's raining and warm today - should be able to follow some tracks around the woods.

----------


## dday9

I love watching otters play. Down in Cameron parish in the refuge, they have a bunch! In fact I remember being little and there was a small road that allowed one car to pass at a time with water on both sides, and the otters would jump between the two sides of the road(and occassionally miss too).

----------


## brad jones

> What is a mink?


A mink (or two): 



(can be your for about $800 online)

----------


## szlamany

They do explore every inch of the brook when they storm through.  Very active - looks like fun.

Why they hell are we programmers?  River otter - now that's a job!

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I read that they mate in like April


Me too!

I'd never heard of a Fisher Cat until now but weasels are the ninja of the rodent world.

----------


## szlamany

> A mink (or two): 
> 
> 
> 
> (can be your for about $800 online)


Do you have the dress also?

----------


## brad jones

> Do you have the dress also?


I only wear the dress on special occasions.....  :Smilie: 



Brad!
(and yeah, that was a joke, just to be clear)


_(Picture was taken from a site selling furs)
_

----------


## szlamany

> Originally Posted by szlamany
> 
> I read that they mate in like April
> 
> 
> Me too!


Is that a UK thing?

I only get to pay my taxes in April.  I guess that is kind of getting f______d...

----------


## dday9

> Is that a UK thing?
> 
> I only get to pay my taxes in April.  I guess that is kind of getting f______d...


Ba Dum Tis...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I walked up on a pair of otters hunting fish last summer. I got right to the bank before one of them noticed me. They look so quizzical, and seemed so unconcerned, that when the one dove, I thought it was coming closer to get a better look, but apparently it was headed back to the den, because I never saw it again. The other one then popped up and looked all over trying to find the first one. Eventually, it noticed me standing there, and also returned to the den.

They were slaughtering some fish, but the only fish there were tiny, so they were sucking them down like sardines. Very effective hunters, I'd have to say, which was good, cause it would take dozens of fish that size to fill an otter belly.

----------


## szlamany

Almost went a week without a post.

Getting 20 inches of snow tonight and tomorrow!

Post Race!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're getting spring, after a terrific winter.

----------


## RobDog888

90 degree weather for days now -_-

----------


## FunkyDexter

Round my way "90 degree weather" means the rain's coming in horizontal.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Round my way "90 degree weather" means the rain's coming in horizontal.


Pff, in Yorkshire thats called a gentle shower. 

When i were a lad the rain had to be coming in 360 degrees before we put a coat on!

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Pff, in Yorkshire thats called a gentle shower


In Yorkshire it's considered "indoor plumbing" :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RobDog888

Happy PI day everyone

----------


## szlamany

> Happy PI day everyone


I was going to circle back a'round later and say the same thing!

----------


## homer13j

> Getting 20 inches of snow tonight and tomorrow!


They said the same thing here. We got four inches.

----------


## szlamany

We got 10 inches by noon - an hour of sleet/freezing rain - now it's just rain.  Seems like a two hour snow ending around 8 tonight.

And constant 30+ mile/hour winds.

Snow blower is going to be a fail - shovel time...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Kind of funny that you folks are getting winter now. We've just left it behind. Buds are starting to appear (and not just the empties along the road).

----------


## szlamany

Since the upper half of the US kind of missed out on lasting snow cover this year, this storm will melt away quickly with sun angle alone.  

Back in 2013 (?) we had a 30 inch snowfall close to this date - and that closed up everything for 4 days and took forever to melt.

----------


## RobDog888

Im bored, literally watching some paint dry.

----------


## homer13j

> Kind of funny that you folks are getting winter now.


In Cleveland winter doesn't officially end until after the Indians' first homestand in April...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I remember a strong snow in May back when I lived in New Hampshire. Now, out in Idaho (which I still feel is in the upper half of the US), the grass is greening in the valley, and there's 100 inches of snow at the base on the ski hill above Boise. I'm trying to decide whether I'll go skiing again this year. I would have gone last week, but was away. Now it's pretty warm, even up there, so it'll be mushy during the day, and turning icy as the sun sets. Not sure I want to deal with that.

----------


## dday9

I am sick.

----------


## szlamany

I am tired.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

I am Legend.

----------


## szlamany

I am Zorn.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm more in the sick camp, myself.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I am Spartacus

----------


## RobDog888

I am bored

----------


## homer13j

> I am bored

----------


## homer13j

> I am sick.


Yeah, but your assistant Tracy is smokin' hot! Is she single? If so, is she into older guys who live 1200 miles away?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niya

I am that I am.

----------


## dday9

> Yeah, but your assistant Tracy is smokin' hot! Is she single? If so, is she into older guys who live 1200 miles away?


She is single, but I don't know about the 1200 miles away part  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

> I am that I am.


Holy ****, this is not a username I expected to see. Where have you been?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Yeah, but your assistant Tracy is smokin' hot! Is she single? If so, is she into older guys who live 1200 miles away?


Did I miss something???? How the heck did you get all that out of "I am sick"????

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My point, way back when, was that the post race simply can't be a sprint. Only an insane person could win in a sprint.

----------


## homer13j

> Did I miss something???? How the heck did you get all that out of "I am sick"????


I recently saw some photos on facebook of dday, his wife and his smokin' hot assistant Tracy at some formal event. And I've been a bit lonely lately.  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

It may've been the Mardi Gras ball. We all went to Krew de la Maison de Calcasieu's and Krew of Cosmos' ball.

----------


## homer13j

Yeah, that was it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ah, facebook. I can't say I was missing that.

----------


## szlamany

Great Blue Heron just caught a foot long fish in the brook in my backyard.  He waited patiently for it to stop flopping around to actually eat it!

----------


## dday9

We call them doo-doo birds because they're always in the ditches.

----------


## dday9

My wife calls them egrets.

----------


## dday9

The state calls them herons.

----------


## szlamany

We have Snowy Egrets that will occasionally find the brook (once a year I might notice them).  These GB herons are regular visitors.  To see him flying down the stream bed with that big wing span (six+ feet) always impresses me.  Our yard is the first one that has very little woods along the near side - so they often tear out of the brook and climb right over my office window.

----------


## homer13j

RIP James Cotton  :Cry: 

James Cotton, Blues Harmonica Veteran, Dead at 81

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I tossed a French Grunt (a kind of fish that grunts, though I can't vouch for the accent) to a pelican, once. The bird swallowed the fish pretty quickly, then I could hear the fish still grunting in the belly of the bird.

----------


## passel

> We got 10 inches by noon - an hour of sleet/freezing rain - now it's just rain.  Seems like a two hour snow ending around 8 tonight.
> 
> And constant 30+ mile/hour winds.
> 
> Snow blower is going to be a fail - shovel time...


We ended up being on National News as Binghamton, NY set a new 24 hour snow fall record (I think the snow pretty much stopped a little after 22 hours, so didn't snow the whole 24 hours, but we officially got 31.3 inches, breaking our old record of 23 inches.

Ended up getting two paid days of non-work because of it. The plow finally did our street last night, and I dug one car out of the driveway and went to work for a few hours. The good news is the hours of shoveling snow over the last three days knocked off about seven or eight pounds.

----------


## RobDog888

I got sunburned bad today

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I got up today.

Now for a spot of work....

----------


## FunkyDexter

I wish I'd stayed in bed.

Duvets rule.

----------


## RobDog888

I slept in this morning  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I might as well have stayed in bed.

----------


## dday9

It appears as though Gruff is at it down here: http://www.kplctv.com/story/34951240...ampaign=buffer

 :raccoon:

----------


## dclamp

Happy 13 year anniversary szlamany

----------


## szlamany

> Happy 13 year anniversary szlamany


Wow - thanks!

I didn't even realize it!

----------


## FunkyDexter

> It appears as though Gruff is at it down here:


He's like Zorro.  There's a load of mini-Gruffs keeping his legacy alive. :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Loudly. A real rackety coon.

----------


## dday9

I had my vasectomy procedure done yesterday.

----------


## dday9

It feels like somebody just periodically kicks me straight in my 'nads.

----------


## dday9

I feel like Dr. House though, because they prescribed me Vicodin.

----------


## szlamany

> I had my vasectomy procedure done yesterday.


Well - that took some balls...

----------


## szlamany

> I feel like Dr. House though, because they prescribed me Vicodin.


That explains the TMI...

----------


## dday9

Thank God for the Chrome extension, Grammarly.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Frozen peas.

----------


## dday9

My wife bought these heat/cold compresses from her chiropractor, so we've been freezing them and using them.

----------


## szlamany

That makes the most sense I guess - using something from a bone doctor!

You'll bounce right back in no time!

----------


## RobDog888

At least you ccan reuse the heat/cold packs just wash first lol. I wouldnt want to eat any re-purposed frozen peas even if they were washed :s

----------


## szlamany

I love enhancing C++ code.

Once you get back into the logic the task becomes so cut and dry.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is that some kind of meta-post race comment?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Ay up lad!
> 
> Things are wet, but I am dry. Another few hours and the mayhem starts.


How did it go?

----------


## RobDog888

Damn break time. Been pulling 5 foot tall weeds in my backyard for 4 hours so far. Did 4 hours yesterday too.Working on filling my second barrel

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Five foot tall weed???? Aren't you getting ahead of yourself? CA barely legalized that stuff.

----------


## RobDog888

:LOL:  if it was I wouldnt be throwing it away.

Edit: I think this is appropriate for the topic Attachment 38679

----------


## jdc20181

Was looking for a new avatar.. lol (i just search for memes perfect for avatars)... found this one its a must share the others were kinda of well they had some profanity so didn't think it would be right to share them xD

----------


## dday9

Vicodin.

I am Dr. House.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> if it was I wouldnt be throwing it away.
> 
> Edit: I think this is appropriate for the topic Attachment 38679


You may not be aware of it (I wasn't until two years ago), but CA has a particularly nasty weed called Poodle Dog Bush. The stuff doesn't really look like pot, but it does smell like it. It's an early succession fire plant which can remain dormant in the soil for years until a fire sweeps through, at which time the Poodle Dog Bush sprouts wildly. I was encountering it around 5,000-6,000 feet in southern CA. The problem with it is that it causes a reaction like hyperactive poison ivy. Apparently, getting some of that on your skin causes a nasty rash that can even put people in the hospital (so can poison ivy for some people, this just seems to impact a wider group). Worse, I have heard that if you ever get it, then get it a second time, the old rash returns along with the new one.

Good thing it smells strongly, as we usually knew it was there before we saw it, once we knew what it smelled like.

----------


## jdc20181

Any Cheap Safe suggestions on cleaning my laptops screen? It starting to get gross again lol... idk how it does this i guess the house likes to settle and dust goes flying.. anyways something cheap...

----------


## jdc20181

> You may not be aware of it (I wasn't until two years ago), but CA has a particularly nasty weed called Poodle Dog Bush. The stuff doesn't really look like pot, but it does smell like it. It's an early succession fire plant which can remain dormant in the soil for years until a fire sweeps through, at which time the Poodle Dog Bush sprouts wildly. I was encountering it around 5,000-6,000 feet in southern CA. The problem with it is that it causes a reaction like hyperactive poison ivy. Apparently, getting some of that on your skin causes a nasty rash that can even put people in the hospital (so can poison ivy for some people, this just seems to impact a wider group). Worse, I have heard that if you ever get it, then get it a second time, the old rash returns along with the new one.
> 
> Good thing it smells strongly, as we usually knew it was there before we saw it, once we knew what it smelled like.


Wow... :LOL:

----------


## RobDog888

> You may not be aware of it (I wasn't until two years ago), but CA has a particularly nasty weed called Poodle Dog Bush. The stuff doesn't really look like pot, but it does smell like it. It's an early succession fire plant which can remain dormant in the soil for years until a fire sweeps through, at which time the Poodle Dog Bush sprouts wildly. I was encountering it around 5,000-6,000 feet in southern CA. The problem with it is that it causes a reaction like hyperactive poison ivy. Apparently, getting some of that on your skin causes a nasty rash that can even put people in the hospital (so can poison ivy for some people, this just seems to impact a wider group). Worse, I have heard that if you ever get it, then get it a second time, the old rash returns along with the new one.
> 
> Good thing it smells strongly, as we usually knew it was there before we saw it, once we knew what it smelled like.


Great! If only I could hire someone to clean up the yard that would work for free  :LOL: 

Going at it again today for just a couple hours

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Any Cheap Safe suggestions on cleaning my laptops screen? It starting to get gross again lol... idk how it does this i guess the house likes to settle and dust goes flying.. anyways something cheap...


Oh yeah, blame it on geology.

I had a shirt one time (still do, but it's disreputable by now) that said STOP PLATE TECHTONICS. No geologist could resist commenting on the shirt. 

Most household dust is dead skin cells. Therefore, you should tongue wash your screen, as that would be the purest form of recycling. Another component would likely be dust, either from the Gobi desert (seriously), or, since you live in Indiana, from the neighbors plowing their fields. That's ok to eat, as well, as it just adds some minerals to your diet.

----------


## jdc20181

:Stick Out Tongue:   LOL

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> How did it go?


Horse.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Couldn't ask for better than that.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Vicodin.
> 
> I am Dr. House.


In that as i got drunk the other day does that make me Oliver Read ? or would i have to be permanently drunk

----------


## dday9

Who?

----------


## dday9

[wiki]Oliver Read[/wiki]

----------


## dday9

Hmm, there use to be a BB code that sent it to a wiki page or something.

----------


## dday9

Ahh, the [webo][/webo] tags.

----------


## dday9

Oliver Read

----------


## dday9

Thank you for posting. Unfortunately, we need you to post your Visual Basic code in order to be able to provide a clear answer.

----------


## dday9

lol that one was the [CT2]Visual Basic[/CT2] BB tag.

----------


## dday9

Thank you for posting. Unfortunately, we need you to post your Visual Basic .NET code in order to be able to provide a clear answer.

----------


## dday9

[ct1]x[/ct1]
=
The information you provided is not enough to be able to provide an answer. Please provide additional information.

----------


## dday9

Take a look at post #1This takes you to a new location within a post

----------


## dday9

Hmm... that didn't work.

Take a look at post #1

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Oliver Read

----------


## dday9

My wife's family was from Malta.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Having read those last several posts, I think you might want to consider reducing your intake of Vicodin.

----------


## RobDog888

Its Friday! Oh wait! I work weekends too  :Frown:  Nevermind, its just another day

----------


## szlamany

Self employed here - Friday just another day here too!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not for me. The gym doesn't open until 8 on Saturday, so I get to sleep in....also, the weekend receptionist is REALLY cute.

----------


## dclamp

I am temporarily retired. Everyday is Friday.

----------


## passel

Hopefully when I retire, everyday will be Saturday, because its after 8pm on Friday and I haven't left work yet...

----------


## homer13j

> the weekend receptionist is REALLY cute.


We're going to need a photo to be absolutely sure. Preferably several full-body shots of said receptionist in a bikini.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I wish.

----------


## dday9

We're in Houma for the weekend. My wife's grandfather had a silent heart attack and some seriously bad sepsis this past week, but it looks like he's getting out tomorrow.

----------


## dday9

I'm hoping that my father-in-law's going to do a boucherie.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have no idea what that is, so I read it as 'brochure', and was thinking....he had a heart attack and you're wanting a brochure about it???

----------


## jdc20181

Been a little under the weather this weekend, lost my voice due to a sore throat, coughing etc. 

It all started as a HeadAche and a Gaggy feeling. 

Which made me want to tell you about my battle with cancer. 

Strangely enough I went to the doctor with a tooth ache and the doc said I looked pale and decided instead that I needed a random blood test to be done. 

Sure enough. 

I was diagnosed with AML Lukiema on December 16th, 2009. Oh what a day. What a journey. I was 10 years old, can you beleive that?

Here I am 7 years later, 7 years cancer free, and worry free - well not entirely. 

That is why I picked up coding partially, its a stress reliever. And also computer knowledge helped me help others also. Along with that, my mom was studying Information Tech. for her BS degree. That had some inspiration (none was forced or even said) I picked it up myself.

Why would at the time 14 year old (it was 2015 when I picked up programming, it was before I turned 15, I think it was May or june of '15)
be stresed? 

Lots of reasons, not only had I battled cancer - I also had several CLOSE family members pass which made my life as a cancer paitent harder, on my last round of chemo my grandmother had passed. about 1.5 years before my grandpa had passed. I am not going to go on and on like a sob story. but, all in all it was a tough few Pre-Teen years for me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've got a friend who had a cancer like that (there are so many forms of leukemia that I wouldn't say it was the same). He's nearing 50, been cancer free for decades, and runs marathons, sometimes to raise money for leukemia research. So, that's a fight you can win. As for losing relatives, that's fate. 

There is a zen story about a rich man who went to a famous calligraphy artist and commissioned a picture of good fortune. When the artist told him that the picture was ready, he was shocked to find that the picture was the phrase:

Grandfather dies.
Father dies.
Son dies.

The rich man was shocked. "I asked for a show of good fortune" he cried. The artist replied, "This is good fortune. Anything else would be a tragedy."

I have no grandparents and only one parent left. Not looking forwards to being an orphan at this late age, but the alternative isn't too appealing, either.

----------


## dday9

A boucherie is kind of like a pig roast.

Most people I know use a pig just before it becomes full size, but some people use a full sized boar. You cut a pig down the middle from it's neck to the groin to make it flat. Next you place the pig in a steel cage to keep the body flat and then you build a big fire in a boucherie pit which essentially reflects the heat back to the pig.

Here's a picture of my buddy who just had one coming back from the war(I blocked out his face and name):

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I know some people who ARE a full sized bore, but I don't know anybody who uses a pig...of any size.

----------


## homer13j

Mug shot of the day...

Woman arrested for training squirrels to attack her ex-boyfriend

----------


## dday9

I saw that you posted that and the thing that stuck out to me was:



> These attacks caused him many serious injuries, including the loss of two fingers and one testicle, bitten off by his attackers.


What?!  :EEK!:

----------


## dday9

> They say that her choice of training squirrels instead of dogs or bears suggests that she might be suffering from mental problems.


What?!  :EEK!: 

How in the heck is this not satire?!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Well squirrels are known for hoarding nuts.

----------


## szlamany

I wish all the girls were like telephone poles...

----------


## szlamany

I'd be a squirrel and...

----------


## dday9

Get electrocuted?

----------


## szlamany

...Stuff nuts in their...

It's kinda like a limerick - it's gonna rhyme with "poles"

----------


## szlamany

Never heard of John Valby?  "Roll You Leg Over"?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Well squirrels are known for hoarding nuts.


Yeah, I knew that. However, this is the first time I've ever heard of a nut hoarding squirrels.

Kind of one of those Man Bites Dog type of stories.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That one squirrel appeared to be having a ball.

----------


## szlamany

My crazy ex had a squirrel.  Now I understand...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Better start wearing a titanium cup.

----------


## RobDog888

We have lots of squirrels around my fiances house. Some are big and fat, no starving or squirreling away nuts for teh winter I guess out here in CA lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We have LOADS of beggar squirrels along the greenbelt in Boise. Those little nut *****s come running up to anybody who even looks at them. I wouldn't be surprised if there aren't squirrels out there who get over half their annual calories from handouts. People walk with bags of peanuts and other things for them, so begging is a pretty viable life style.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, doggone, I didn't realize that word was restricted.

----------


## RobDog888

> We have LOADS of beggar squirrels along the greenbelt in Boise. Those little nut *****s come running up to anybody who even looks at them. I wouldn't be surprised if there aren't squirrels out there who get over half their annual calories from handouts. People walk with bags of peanuts and other things for them, so begging is a pretty viable life style.


So they are pan handler squirrels. Guess they will soon be at every freeway off ramp and street corner with signs... Homeless, can you spare any nuts?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> We have LOADS of beggar squirrels along the greenbelt in Boise. Those little nut *****s come running up to anybody who even looks at them. I wouldn't be surprised if there aren't squirrels out there who get over half their annual calories from handouts. People walk with bags of peanuts and other things for them, so begging is a pretty viable life style.


Insert topical joke about the welfare state here

----------


## dday9

FD where have you been? I haven't seen you around these parts in a while.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> So they are pan handler squirrels. Guess they will soon be at every freeway off ramp and street corner with signs... Homeless, can you spare any nuts?


Well....they are at street corners...and elsewhere in the street, though they are usually pretty flat at that point. Other than that, they don't bother with those low value locations. They accost people out for a walk. They're fox squirrels, too, which seems to mean that they mostly feed the foxes, but they are about the same size as the gray squirrels in the east, though the color is more like a red squirrel.

----------


## Arrow_Raider

This thread can almost be drafted for war.

----------


## dday9

I hereby declare war on the improper use of the words: there, their, and they're.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> FD where have you been? I haven't seen you around these parts in a while.


I haven't been away.  I'm perhaps posting a little less because my clients actually seem to want me to do some work for my money now (I view this as totally unreasonable but they're the ones holding the folding) but I'm surprised it's dropped off enough for anyone to notice.  Still it's nice to be missed  :Smilie: 

Speaking of which, welcome back Arrow_Raider.  There's a lil' monkey mug we haven't seen in ages.

----------


## dday9

I herby declare a new word "thare" which will be used in place of those not knowing which to use out of: there, their, or they're.

Thare over thare with thare fancy hats.

----------


## homer13j

> I herby declare a new word "thare" which will be used in place of those not knowing which to use out of: there, their, or they're.
> 
> Thare over thare with thare fancy hats.


The Brits would never go for it, but that never stopped us from simplifying the spelling of words before.

Just for kicks try watching a NASCAR race with closed captioning turned on. The word "tires" gets spelled "tars" and "oil" becomes "ole" etc...

----------


## dday9

My wife likes NASCAR. I on the other hand think it is just a rediculous "sport"

----------


## szlamany

> I hereby declare war on the improper use of the words: there, their, and they're.


Did I use it correctly back in post 62576?

----------


## szlamany

> My wife likes NASCAR. I on the other hand think it is just a rediculous "sport"


"red" - as in "neck" or "Republican"?

----------


## dday9

huh?

----------


## szlamany

> ...rediculous...


red?

----------


## dday9

iculous?

----------


## szlamany

You are stressing spelling and when you do not spell a word correctly I look for a hidden meaning.




> ri·dic·u·lous       /rəˈdikyələs/      adjective\
> 
> adjective: ridiculous
> 
> deserving or inviting derision or mockery; absurd.

----------


## dday9

Non cents!

I never stress spelling.

----------


## dday9

If you wont my two sense, I think that your losing it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> This thread can almost be drafted for war.


Awesome! Now there's a blast from the past.

----------


## RobDog888

T minus 15 hours to go -_-

----------


## abhijit

This thread is a trip!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I guess that RobDog should be in orbit by now, if the launch wasn't delayed.

----------


## RobDog888

> I guess that RobDog should be in orbit by now, if the launch wasn't delayed.


Yea we are on a short honeymoon now. Got married Saturday  :Cool:

----------


## dday9

Wow, congratulations!

----------


## RobDog888

> Wow, congratulations!


Thank You  :Smilie:

----------


## szlamany

Congrats Rob!

----------


## RobDog888

> Congrats Rob!


Thanks Steve!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hunh. Here I was, just guessing, and I wasn't so far off. I was actually thinking it might be a new car, but I thought that would be too minor.

However, when you are posting in Chit-Chat on your honeymoon....you're doing it wrong.

----------


## szlamany

I was going to tell him to not use words like "short" to describe the honeymoon!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's all perspective.

----------


## oudioppa

It's all about Perspective

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I thought that would be too minor.


I'm betting there'll be a minor or two along in about 9 months :Wink: 

Congrats, Rob.

----------


## RobDog888

> Hunh. Here I was, just guessing, and I wasn't so far off. I was actually thinking it might be a new car, but I thought that would be too minor.
> 
> However, when you are posting in Chit-Chat on your honeymoon....you're doing it wrong.


I had a job phone interview Monday so had to be on the computer for a couple hours. We both spent a few minutes each morning checking emails and for me thats business emails I have to deal with even on vacation unfortunately. We had a great time although it was only for 3 days

----------


## RobDog888

> I was going to tell him to not use words like "short" to describe the honeymoon!


3 day honeymoon was indeed too short lol

----------


## RobDog888

> I'm betting there'll be a minor or two along in about 9 months
> 
> Congrats, Rob.


Thanks FD! Nooo possibility of that happening thanks God! lol

----------


## szlamany

> ... thats business emails I have to deal with even on vacation unfortunately...


I can totally relate to this!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Where'd you go? Anywhere cool?

----------


## homer13j

Hubble just spotted something massive coming out of Uranus

----------


## RobDog888

> Where'd you go? Anywhere cool?


Yea kinda. We went to a small beach town just outside of San Diego. It was cool, not hot lol. We just needed a few days to decompress after all the planning and stuff. Going to Maui in a couple weeks.

Some bombarse breakfast place, mexican food place (drinks were weak AF) and an italian place all within walking distance. We were about 200 feet from the beach. Oh and we found a great donut place on our last morning. I'll see what I can post pics of

----------


## RobDog888

> Hubble just spotted something massive coming out of Uranus


That just sounds like an AUP violation lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Hubble just spotted something massive coming out of Uranus


That's the one of the funniest story I have ever heard of about that planet. The other has a story behind it:

When I was in HS, we had an English teacher who was so pale blond as to be nearly albino. She also had a great sense of humor, and everybody knew it. So, there was one class when a student from a different, simultaneous, English class came over with a note from the other teacher. She took the note, read it, and turned bright red right to the roots of her hair. Naturally, we all demanded to know what the note said, but it turned out to just be a headline we knew she had posted over her desk in the teacher's lounge: Are there rings of debris around Uranus?

----------


## homer13j

Happy 420 day!

----------


## RobDog888

6 days without a post. Hmm... did everyone forget as they were preparing for 420? lol

----------


## szlamany

I was busy rolling ...

----------


## RobDog888

Talkin about rolls...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've seen that before.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's not a ricochet biscuit.

----------


## RobDog888

Closing in on finishing pulling all the weeds in my back yard. This one was the tallest at just over 6 feet. The wall is 7 feet high.

----------


## dday9

Weed in California... 4/20... Anything you trying to say?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Better not smoke the broad leaf in that picture. That's milkweed, which is fairly toxic. A critical food source for the Monarch butterfly caterpillar, which sequesters the toxin from the milkweed sap, which makes the caterpillar toxic, as well. It's also brightly colored, which is a general sign. If it's on an animal, it means don't eat me, I'm toxic. If it's red, and octagonal, it means stop, it's the law.

Upon a second viewing, I'm not so sure that's actually milkweed. The leaves look right, but the fact that it is growing so straight and tall isn't right, and the stem doesn't look quite right. Still, this is chit-chat, so whatever.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The other plant looks a bit like chickory. It almost certainly isn't, but just to be safe, I think you should roast it and brew it like coffee. It may kill you, or it may not, but it would be an experiment. After all, chickory (if I spelled it right) was sometimes used as a coffee substitute by people who were utterly desperate.

----------


## RobDog888

How many weed types can you identify Shaggy? lol

----------


## dday9

Why don't you just burn it rather than have them hog up the trash bins?

----------


## homer13j

> Why don't you just burn it rather than have them hog up the trash bins?


A fire? Haaa!

He lives in California where you can't blow a fart without doing a lengthy and expensive environmental impact study months in advance, then submit the results to the state EPA (in triplicate) for a thorough review by hundreds of faceless bureaucrats and if the request is approved pay for all the necessary licenses, permits and waivers. Only then do you get the state's blessing to emit noxious gasses.

----------


## homer13j

> That's not a ricochet biscuit.


Still better than a wish sandwich.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fire in the west is a pretty touchy subject. Most of the year it's simply out of the question. I came home the other day and found my neighbor burning a pile of brush. That was a bit of a surprise. It hadn't occurred to me that you could do that in town due to the almost ever present fire risk. This is the time of year when it would be possible, though. In a month or so, the risk becomes too great.

Exactly what the risk would be depends on what bothers you the most. At the office, one day, we were able to watch a fire spread across the foothills. It burned a good amount, though was fortunately contained before it got to any houses. Afterwards, the story emerged that it was started by a mountain biker burning his toilet paper. That became the source of many a joke for the next year.

Sometimes, though, it's not so funny. A short in a transformer dropped some molten something at the base of a power pole. The subsequent fire swept up a hill and consumed half a dozen houses so fast that it killed a woman who was taking a nap in the afternoon.

When I was hiking through New England a few years back, I saw one of those Smokey the Bear signs showing a high fire danger. Their high would have been our None, as the forests were sodden at the time. When we get to high, you can start a fire with crazy ease. For example, an archer missed his target one day, and the errant arrow struck a rock. That was all it took. The fire was a yard across and spreading by the time he got there, and he was barely able to extinguish it.

----------


## RobDog888

Yea fires in CA are the worst. It costs us $1,000,000 a day to rent that fire plane from Canada I think it is?

Got another barrel filled as trash day is weds morning.

----------


## dday9

I recently discovered Brahms violin sonata, and I love it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, now you're Brahmin?

----------


## dday9

Brahmin it up in here!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Brahmin noodle!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wait a bit and I'll get Bach to you.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Dont

----------


## homer13j

> I recently discovered Brahms violin sonata, and I love it.


I'm playing harmonica under a bridge by the train yards.

----------


## dday9

I've just become an ordained minister.

----------


## szlamany

You gonna do a marriage ceremony?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I just woke up.

----------


## dday9

Yep. My son's nanny is getting married and they didn't want to hire a minister. They asked if I'd do it and I said hell yeah!

----------


## dday9

Reverend Dday9.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought you might get some other honorific, but it looks like you're just The Reverend Dday9.

----------


## dday9

The Almighty Dday9 would've been sacrilegious, so I decided against it  :Wink:

----------


## szlamany

> ...hell yeah!


You better check that language, Rev!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He didn't say what denomination. As long as his denominator isn't zero, he should be fine.

----------


## RobDog888

So do you get discounts for being ordained?

----------


## dday9

I think that I get a tax write-off.

----------


## RobDog888

No free subway rides or free food at fast food restaurants? Pfft! I'll just wait for senior citizen discount

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Louisiana subways...better get some SCUBA gear.

----------


## dday9

Hey, there is a tunnel in Houma!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Didn't Assad bomb that into rubble?

----------


## dday9

I sure hope not!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh, right, that was the bean dip.

----------


## RobDog888

Finally seen the culprit that has been stealing our tangerines and making a mess on the neighbors lawn!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That had me baffled for a minute. That's a fox squirrel, and at first I thought it was szlamany that posted this. CT wouldn't have fox squirrels, but CA would.

I see those guys perched on the roofline of my garage in the morning, looking like little, furry, gargoyles (actually, I don't know if they are goyles. They might be boys). I've always thought that a hawk ought to take the opportunity to grab a quick meal, but haven't seen it happen, yet.

----------


## szlamany

We've been getting this red squirrel lately - he's half the size of a regular grey squirrel.  He's a loner and also fights for seed space with all the other critters.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Red squirrels seem more high-strung than our fox squirrels. Fox squirrels are about the size of gray squirrels, and may be more readily domesticated. At least, I've heard stories of people keeping domesticated fox squirrels, who get totally decadent. They seem more willing to live with humans, though I've never lived in an area that both had red and gray squirrels, and had a human population so dedicated to feeding them as there is around me. The fox squirrels in Boise will eat from your hand....and might even eat your hand, if that was the only option.

----------


## dday9

I hunt fox squirrels here in Louisiana. Whenever we kill enough (like half a dozen) we'll stick it in a gumbo, but whenever we have less we'll generally make squirrel dumplings.

----------


## dday9

Right now it is too warm to hunt squirrels though, they probably have worms.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I hunt fox squirrels here in Louisiana. Whenever we kill enough (like half a dozen) we'll stick it in a gumbo, but whenever we have less we'll generally make squirrel dumplings.


Put a hairpiece on them and call the squirrel Trumplings.

----------


## homer13j

Whenever I park my car under my neighbor's oak tree I end up having to clean all the squirrel dumplings off of it.

----------


## RobDog888

The other day woke up to digging. She gave no F's lol

----------


## dday9

I am a huge Ben Shapiro fan and the Thug Life videos made by his fans are absolute GOLD!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When I was growing up, we had a dog that almost never dug any holes. Then, one fine day, she decided to dig a burrow on the edge of the garden. This undertaking became so large that I could climb all the way into it, but couldn't quite turn around in the den at the end, though the dog could. That was the one, and only, hole that she ever dug. She was clearly all about quality over quantity.

----------


## homer13j

My 12 year old golden retriever passed away in February.  :Cry:

----------


## dday9

12 years old seems a little young, I thought that dogs lived to be like 18.

----------


## szlamany

Big dogs not so much.  Little dogs go to 18 typically.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The bigger the dog, the shorter they live.

Hence the miniaturization of dogs. Eventually, we'll have dogs that will live longer than we will, except that they'll be the size of ants. Dogs are well aware of this, which is why they are already scared of vacuum cleaners.

----------


## dday9

I watched ant-man last night.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, this would be ant-dog.

----------


## dday9

What about cat-dog?

----------


## dday9



----------


## homer13j

> 12 years old seems a little young, I thought that dogs lived to be like 18.


My last golden lived to be 14, but "only" weighed 75 lbs. Enzo was a whopping 110 lbs, or about 30 lbs bigger than the breed standard. I suspect he had some great Pyrenees in his ancestry.

----------


## RobDog888

Not sure I mentioned it but our dog of 15.5 years died in March. Extra gut wrenching with the look frozen on his face and eyes open.  :Frown:

----------


## TysonLPrice

> The bigger the dog, the shorter they live.
> 
> Hence the miniaturization of dogs. Eventually, we'll have dogs that will live longer than we will, except that they'll be the size of ants. Dogs are well aware of this, which is why they are already scared of vacuum cleaners.


for every increase of 4.4 pounds of body weight, a dog’s lifespan decreased by 1 month.

https://www.cesarsway.com/dog-care/l...er-isnt-better

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So....if you take a 10 year old dog, and let it eat all it wants, then, since dogs have no self control when it comes to eating (kind of like me), at some point the dog will die prior to when you gave it the food. This will set up a paradox that will cause space/time to collapse in on itself.

In other words: Don't overfeed your dog. You endanger the world.

----------


## dday9

Do you have fish coming out of a bong?

----------


## dday9

Or is it a weird looking pineapple?

----------


## dday9

This was my simulated exam.

----------


## dday9

I think that I am ready for the real deal now!

----------


## szlamany

> Do you have fish coming out of a bong?


Fish don't come out of a bong - at least not until you have sampled much of that bong...

----------


## szlamany

> Or is it a weird looking pineapple?


Maybe if it's full of Maui-wowie!

----------


## homer13j

> Do you have fish coming out of a bong?


It's a Bass-O-Matic

----------


## homer13j

I just drove I-80 across Pennsylvania and back. I saw more dead deer and exhausted truck drivers than any two-day span of my entire life.

----------


## RobDog888

On vacation in Maui  :wave:

----------


## szlamany

> On vacation in Maui


Wowie!

----------


## RobDog888

Doing a little work

----------


## RobDog888



----------


## passel

The only problem with Maui is it looks like that almost every day of the year.

----------


## RobDog888

Yes thats the problem lol

----------


## homer13j

That and the fact that everything is really expensive compared to the mainland.

----------


## brad jones

> That and the fact that everything is really expensive compared to the mainland.


yeah, but go back and look at Rob's picture....  :Wink:

----------


## brad jones

So which island is the right island to go to for a vacation?  My family keeps saying I owe them a trip to Hawaii.....  :Smilie: 

Clearly Maui has its issues by having beaches, palm trees, and a mostly sunny sky.....

----------


## dday9

I think that I have your same exact laptop Rob, what is the model?

----------


## RobDog888

> So which island is the right island to go to for a vacation?  My family keeps saying I owe them a trip to Hawaii..... 
> 
> Clearly Maui has its issues by having beaches, palm trees, and a mostly sunny sky.....


It really depends on what you are going for. Touristy things are on the big island and relaxing quiet times are on maui. Maui is always windy though

----------


## RobDog888

> I think that I have your same exact laptop Rob, what is the model?


Its my wifes chrome book from her work. She has 2 work laptops so I dont have to buy one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I spent the last several days in Yellowstone. It snowed pretty hard the first night, and didn't get nice until yesterday. Got to see a grizzly and a couple grizzlets pretty close.

----------


## RobDog888

Did you catch any fish?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Didn't even try.

----------


## RobDog888

> Didn't even try.


Im greatly disappointed  :Frown:

----------


## dday9

I've recently downloaded the software application "Bootstrap Studios" and I no longer have to worry about designing my websites.

This is just an unpaid shoutout for anyone wanting to do web development.

----------


## RobDog888

So it does all the work for you?

----------


## dday9

It is essentially the visual part of VS, but for web development.

Here is a project I'm working on right now:


It took me a whole 7 minutes to get the webpage worked up. All I need to worry about is the backend stuff.

----------


## dday9

I don't know if you can tell or not, but there are 4 settings in the upper-right hand corner that let me toggle between mobile - portrait, mobile - landscape, desktop - small, and desktop - large.

----------


## dday9

That is nifty.

----------


## RobDog888

> I spent the last several days in Yellowstone. It snowed pretty hard the first night, and didn't get nice until yesterday. Got to see a grizzly and a couple grizzlets pretty close.





> Did you catch any fish?





> Didn't even try.





> Im greatly disappointed


Well when you want something done, you have to do it yourself lol. Caught it this morning. Although its a crab I say it counts as catching fish  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

Mais I love crabs.

Louisiana has what we call the blue crab and it is good, but a couple years back I tried snow crab and Dungeness crab for the first time and chaw... I could go to town on those!

----------


## szlamany

A little cajun spice in that last reply...

----------


## dday9

Oh yeah, we use Zatarains to season the crabs.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Try catching lobster....by hand. I did that once. The goal is to catch the lobster without the lobster catching you. Catching crabs is easier....and that's all I'm going to say about that.

----------


## dday9



----------


## RobDog888

So what kind of crab was that I caught? We let him go btw, too small

----------


## dday9

I've never seen one black like that before.

----------


## szlamany

It looked more like a wet brown crab to me - I've seen those around these parts

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There are so many to choose from. It's easy to rule out many strange looking crabs, since that one didn't seem to have any particularly striking features. Much harder to say what it was than what it wasn't.

----------


## RobDog888

It was black, brown with blueish spotted coloring I guess. So what brand of brab is it?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I went looking at crabs of Hawaii, and there are SO many to choose from. Based on the picture and description, it might be a green crab.

----------


## RobDog888

But its not green?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As if that matters. When it comes to birds, they sometimes really do have the color that's mentioned in their names. For other things....HA!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think the people who came up with the names might have been drunk.

----------


## RobDog888

Maybe the biologists are color blind?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A goodly percentage are, in my experience. It's interesting listening to them discussing an interface that is color based.

----------


## szlamany

My color blindness sucks!  I get spreadsheets from people with all these colors - followed by conf calls - and I'm like - green - really - you picked green - and then pink next.  Stop already!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I wrote a VERY colorful interface for use in bright sunlight. I then got to overhear my red/green color blind boss discussing it with my totally color blind colleague. They couldn't agree on the color of anything, but they both saw differences between buttons. They couldn't agree on which buttons were the same and which were different, though.

----------


## szlamany

I always go for colors in Excel that are the most different in "gray scale-ness" so that it's clear to me which lines match which lines.

The problem with this is I never know where those colors are in the color picker when I want to use them again in future!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My boss would always remember based on the grid. He'd be using something like "three rows down, by two columns over." Of course, that only works with a grid of colors.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, you can always just color things with a Hex RGB code. In fact, you can color everything &HBADA55.....Actually, don't do that, because it's an unfortunately hideous color.

----------


## RobDog888

The squirrels are back!

----------


## dday9

Choot 'em!

----------


## RobDog888

> Choot 'em!


Careful, you may end up on the FBI's terrorist watch list for insighting violence LOL

----------


## dday9

Egad!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## dday9

Or an exploding eek would be better in this situation  :Eek Boom:

----------


## RobDog888

I take it you voted for trump?

----------


## dday9

Evan McMullan, why?

----------


## homer13j

Apparently Tigers are now considered "racist."  :LOL: 

Change the Racist Mascot of LSU!

----------


## dday9

There is a HBCU in Louisiana called the Grambling Tigers  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## RobDog888

But the article never makes any validation of its inception as a racist symbol. It was mentioning how it looked as a hard symbol like those fighting in teh war. How is that racists?

----------


## homer13j

> There is a HBCU in Louisiana called the Grambling Tigers


And their marching band was the halftime entertainment at Super Bowl 1.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The Rambling Tigers. That's nice.

----------


## RobDog888

The Gambling Tigers! Maybe suitable for a Vegas team lol

----------


## Trdrego

> There is a HBCU in Louisiana called the Grambling Tigers


Lol, thanks for that piece of information :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's actual information in the Post Race :EEK!:  :Eek Boom:

----------


## RobDog888

Today is DDay!

----------


## dday9

Whenever I woke up this morning, I checked my calendar and saw that today was the D-Day anniversary.

----------


## RobDog888

I am soooo booooooard! lol

----------


## dday9

I'm re-writing my tutorial lessons which is taking up a lot of my time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I am soooo booooooard! lol


Just lumbering along?

----------


## RobDog888

> Just lumbering along?

----------


## dday9

My wife is absolutely terrified of Alf. She used to have nightmares that he was peeking in her window.

----------


## RobDog888

Well decided to start building my new system. Spent 1/2 day unboxing stuff and reading the mobo manual. Got stuck as damn case didnt come with enough brass mobo standoffs  :Frown:  Now I gotta go back to the other house and rummage through all my computer nuts and screws to get 3 of the proper size. Until tomorrow then..

----------


## RobDog888

> My wife is absolutely terrified of Alf. She used to have nightmares that he was peeking in her window.


Maybe more afraid of aliens and not Alf per se. Hes a celebrity lol

----------


## Trdrego

> Maybe more afraid of aliens and not Alf per se. Hes a celebrity lol


Hahaha that made me chuckle

----------


## RobDog888

I am boared! Someone entertain me!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Well decided to start building my new system. Spent 1/2 day unboxing stuff and reading the mobo manual. Got stuck as damn case didnt come with enough brass mobo standoffs  Now I gotta go back to the other house and rummage through all my computer nuts and screws to get 3 of the proper size. Until tomorrow then..


HA!! Yeah, that sounds mighty familiar. Once there was a day when reading a mobo manual took a minute. I built a system a month or two back, and there were items in the manual that I had to read several times over to even figure out what they were talking about. I made a poor choice on CPU fans, too, as the one I got covers two of the RAM slots. That's ok, for now, as I got 16 GB on two cards, but I won't be going to 32 GB without changing the foolish CPU fan, and since it requires some through-board connections, I can't do that without removing the mobo from the system....and that's too much pain, for now.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think I got the Creators Update pushed to my work computer this morning. As soon as it turned on, it started installing an update. Normally, that would only take a minute, so I was fine with it. I took the time to go get some water......two hours later, it was still going. I wandered around and chatted with colleagues about this and that. Then I ate lunch early, because there wasn't anything else to do. Shot the morning on an update. Sweet.

----------


## RobDog888

I found some brass stand offs last night but figured will save it for today.

New system I bought most of the big components for during black Friday sales. 

Asus X99 Pro USB 3.1 w/M.2 support
Intel i7 6850K cpu
Corsair H100i v2 water cooling system
G.Skill Trident  Z quad channel 32 Gbs ram
Gigabyte GeForce GTX1060 video card
Corsair RM850x PSU
Samsung 840EVO 500GB SSD
Asus BluRay/DVD/CD ROM - DVD burner
Antec case
Windows 10 Pro

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I cobbled together a variety of things. My father had a dead computer with a good video card, though not as good as the one you got. I got the same CPU, a good mobo, similar (maybe the same) SSD, and I think it IS an Antec case. However, I only have the 16 GB of RAM, which is a good thing because I can't fit another 16. Doesn't seem to matter, though. Heck, I didn't need what I got, anyways, but I was still running 32-bit OS 7, and really wanted a 64-bit system plus an SSD.

----------


## RobDog888

I typically dont build new computers very often, I've had this one for many years now. Its a Core 2 Extreme Edition cpu which was fast back in the day but now not so much. My board supports 8 quad channel memory slots so it can go up to 128GBs. Im no baller to afford that much memory lol. Plus I read that with a 32 bit OS it will be limited to 3GBs per memory bank as it cant see beyond that but a 64 bit OS can

----------


## RobDog888

Packed up my old (current) computer and desk over the weekend and set it up Monday with new 100MB internet service at my wifes (our) house. It always pays to save monitor and flat screen tv boxes for someday you sell them or move its nice to have the peace of mind that no damage will occur

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I did an inventory the other day and realized I had 6 functional computers in my house, along with one that was partial. Some of these guys are OLD. One of them, which is still running, has a 3.5" drive in it. I really only use three of them: The main computer, the surface, and the treadmill computer.

I don't have a use for most of them. The treadmill computer (mostly used for watching movies) suffered a minor failure, so I'm going to retire that one.

----------


## dday9

That is a beautiful desk that you have.

----------


## RobDog888

> That is a beautiful desk that you have.


It was the wifes as I got free reign of the home office  :Smilie:  

Update: Installed the memory and motherboard but not after much pita work. Had to remove my water cooler fans 3x and finally decided to leave them out until its done. Dropped a freaking tiny screw for the top fan built into the case and it got trapped up there. Tried dislodging it by turning the case over at different angles and even had to shake it to get it free. Then it dropped into my PSU but luckily it came out soon as I turned it over. This whole screw fiasco ended up wreaking havoc on my back when I guess I was shaking the case. Had to take the rest of the day off with meds and a hot pack on it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Everybody who has ever built a computer feels your pain. There's always that foolish screw that gets somewhere into the case. You can hear it, but you can't get at the darn thing. I was turning my system every which way just trying to figure out where the screw actually was. It would slide around, so I tried to get it to slide to one particular corner....then I'd look and it wouldn't be there.

----------


## RobDog888

I dont have a magnetic screwdriver to hold those little suckers. Ended up using the wifes cherry chapstick on the tip of the screwdriver to hold them on while I put them into the mobo. Figure when I boot it up its going to send cherry scent all throughout the office LOL

Damn mobo has a terrible design. They have this white plastic shroud covering stuff which doesnt need to be covered. Where the expansion slots are is the white cover. Now 2 mobo mounting screws go there so they made holes through the shroud. Sounds logical but now when mounting a screw you have to perfectly drop it in there or use a magnetic screw driver. If you have to take it out, might as well forget about that

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I gave up before trying on one of the screws for my mobo. The location was utterly hopeless in the case I had. A magnetic screwdriver might have made it, or it might have been too awkward an angle for any screwdriver to get to that screw.

----------


## RobDog888

My OCD will never allow me to leave a screw unscrewed. I had a hard time with being short one of those red paper washers for the mobo.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I had to use a pair of needle nose pliers to "adjust" a certain plug. I wasn't sure whether it would work, but I was pretty confident that I wouldn't do any harm to anything if it failed. Turned out to work pretty well. It seems like some standards either changed, or aren't so standard. In this case, the male part of a jumper had a narrow spacing than the ports on the female end. I had to "widen the stance", but I'm from Idaho, so I know all about that.

----------


## RobDog888

Did a little work on the new system today. Have all the power cables plugged into the PSU and various other peripherals. All case fans and controls plugged into the mobo too. Just need to install my SSD and then I can work on my cable management, zipping everything up so it looks nice.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In my case, I put the cover back on. That makes it look nice. As long as one of the stray cables doesn't get into a fan, it sounds nice, too.

----------


## RobDog888

My case has a clear side panel so its visible. I dont want everyone to notice it and make fun of me -_-

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My mobo was designed for a clear case install, as it has LOADS of colorful LED lights that do nothing, and one or two that actually do display something useful. Doesn't matter, though, because the computer fits into a slot in the desk such that nobody would get to see all the pretty lights anyways.

----------


## RobDog888

Went over to my other house today and packed up a mustang car load of "stuff" as I needed to bring back some washers and nuts for a sale. Low and behold I get back and realize I forgot to bring the washers and nuts

----------


## dday9

I was at a funeral today for a lady who passed away due to a fire. I told my employee not to take a lunch and leave at 4, but whenever I got back to work a quarter till 4 she wasn't here... and I have 6 missed phone calls...

I am livid.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Went over to my other house today and packed up a mustang car load of "stuff" as I needed to bring back some washers and nuts for a sale. Low and behold I get back and realize I forgot to bring the washers and nuts


Oh, you brought back one nut.

----------


## homer13j

> I was at a funeral today for a lady who passed away due to a fire. I told my employee not to take a lunch and leave at 4, but whenever I got back to work a quarter till 4 she wasn't here... and I have 6 missed phone calls...
> 
> I am livid.


You should send her over to my place for a good spanking. And other things...  :Wink:

----------


## RobDog888

> You should send her over to my place for a good spanking. And other things...

----------


## RobDog888

My all time favorite FG clip LOL

----------


## homer13j

> ...


No more like this

<removed by admin.>

----------


## RobDog888

Didnt see any spankage at all

----------


## szlamany

Or any grails...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Darn knights, always busting in at the wrong moment.

----------


## RobDog888

Good morning guys!

----------


## dday9

!Syug gninrom doog

----------


## dday9

That was not a palindrome.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Neither is this.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A nut for a jar of tuna.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I do not have aibohphobia, though I now have added that word to my dictionary.

----------


## dday9

> A nut for a jar of tuna.


This is why rep should be allowed in the chit chat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It would be misplaced. There's a whole site devoted to palindromes.

----------


## szlamany

> It would be misplaced. There's a whole site devoted to palindromes.


Wow!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Don't the Spanish use exclamation points at either end of a word? Wow and Mom are not just palindromes, because they also have a rotational symmetry with one another. If you add in exclamation points at either end, you almost still have the same result (except that exclamation points are not, themselves, symmetrical when flipped vertically).

----------


## dday9

Alt + 0161 ¡

----------


## dday9

¡wow!

----------


## RobDog888

Made more progress packing up the stuff in my room yesterday. My large closet (double sliding wardrobe mirror doors) is nearly empty. Downsizing to just under half that size at my wifes house. Packing 20 years of "stuff" isnt fun until you find things from the past or back in the day lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's why I've said that if I move I'm selling the place as is. Not really true, but it's the way I feel about it.

----------


## RobDog888

I kinda wish I could sell the house. Its a pita to rent it out to strangers and my daughter cant afford to get her own place yet so for now I pay the majority of the mortgage. No room for the 3 of them at wifes house unless we expand which will cost thousands and thousands. Sucky situation but it is what it is at least for now.

----------


## dday9

I'm taking my series 6 on Thursday.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm annoyed at Microsoft, at the moment, but it doesn't matter cause the thing that annoyed me was an installation, and I can't remember why I was doing that install in the first place.

----------


## dday9

Who is the member that calls Microsoft "Mickeysoft"?

----------


## passel

Is that a rhetorical question, or were you looking for someone like "Honduras 2811" or "King_Ging" or "dirty_howi", etc...

----------


## dday9

No, there was somebody in the CC who always hated MS and called it Mickeysoft. I just can't remember who.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Who is the member that calls Microsoft "Mickeysoft"?


I thought there was a member with that name, either here or somewhere else.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, not here, I guess.

----------


## RobDog888

Morning guys!

dday its here - http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...ght=Mickeysoft

----------


## RobDog888

> I'm annoyed at Microsoft, at the moment, but it doesn't matter cause the thing that annoyed me was an installation, and I can't remember why I was doing that install in the first place.


The memory is the first thing to go they say

----------


## RobDog888

> I'm taking my series 6 on Thursday.


Good luck!  :Thumb:

----------


## FunkyDexter

It was one of the VB6 supporters who resented them for moving to .Net. I can't remember who though.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Ah, RD beat me to it.

----------


## dday9

I'm redeveloping my tutorial website. Here's a sneak peak: .

----------


## homer13j

> It was one of the VB6 supporters who resented them for moving to .Net. I can't remember who though.


Ah, those were some fun times.

----------


## dday9

I just got from an ultrasound. They found a nodule on one of my jewels... thankfully it isn't the big C, just a scrotum hematoma as a result from my vasectomy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Maybe it's an oyster. Oysters usually produce pearls, it's only fair that pearls return the favor.

----------


## homer13j

Wow, I just read the last few dozen posts in Tyson's latest Republican Hate Thread and I feel like I need a shower. I find it hard to believe that all that childish baiting and name-calling aren't blatant violations of this site's terms of use, yet I post a mildly racy comedy bit here and some humorless admin deletes it within hours.

Obviously it's perfectly acceptible to this site's admins to call our president a "buffoon" and Republicans "pieces of ****" but hey, no sexual innuendo! This is a family site!  :Mad: 

No wonder this site is fading away. This place used to be fun, informative, engaging, intellectually challenging and BUSY. Now it seems it's nothing more than a bunch of ideological hatred and the random (clean) bullpoopie that is Post Race.

----------


## RobDog888

> Wow, I just read the last few dozen posts in Tyson's latest Republican Hate Thread™ and I feel like I need a shower. I find it hard to believe that all that childish baiting and name-calling aren't blatant violations of this site's terms of use, yet I post a mildly racy comedy bit here and some humorless admin deletes it within hours.
> 
> Obviously it's perfectly acceptible to this site's admins to call our president a "buffoon" and Republicans "pieces of ****" but hey, no sexual innuendo! This is a family site! 
> 
> No wonder this site is fading away. This place used to be fun, informative, engaging, intellectually challenging and BUSY. Now it seems it's nothing more than a bunch of ideological hatred and the random (clean) bullpoopie that is Post Race.


The primary way a post comment can be dealt with is by reporting it. His thread is long and we cant be everywhere. Appreciate any assistance members provide us so we can review it for any site violations

----------


## RobDog888

> I just got from an ultrasound. They found a nodule on one of my jewels... thankfully it isn't the big C, just a scrotum hematoma as a result from my vasectomy.


You got snipped? So the picture on your website isnt up to date or you just decided to get snipped at a young age?

----------


## dday9

I'm 25. I've had two kids and my wife has some serious complications as it is, so I decided I might as well.

----------


## RobDog888

Ah I see. My wife cant get prego for risk of death. So know what you mean

----------


## dday9

@homer - I have gone in that thread and I'm cleaning up all the profanity. I'll have to write a love note and close it down too.

----------


## szlamany

> Wow, I just read the last few dozen posts in Tyson's latest Republican Hate Thread and I feel like I need a shower. I find it hard to believe that all that childish baiting and name-calling aren't blatant violations of this site's terms of use, yet I post a mildly racy comedy bit here and some humorless admin deletes it within hours.
> 
> Obviously it's perfectly acceptible to this site's admins to call our president a "buffoon" and Republicans "pieces of ****" but hey, no sexual innuendo! This is a family site! 
> 
> No wonder this site is fading away. This place used to be fun, informative, engaging, intellectually challenging and BUSY. Now it seems it's nothing more than a bunch of ideological hatred and the random (clean) bullpoopie that is Post Race.


I told the admins about this in forum feedback a month ago.  

Most days I just close the page...

----------


## dday9

I don't mind getting political and having political discussions, but that particular thread went beyond what it should have.

----------


## dday9

For example, I consider myself a deep conservative, but I think that Trump is a terrible president. I have been very critical of Trump his entire presidency, but at the same time, I give him praise where praise is due.

Trump has a bad problem with how he is perceived, most of that is his own doing, though not all. Trump also has a problem of flipping too much, the most recent example is the house's heath care bill. A month ago the plan was a "great plan", "very, very incredibly well-crafted", and of course "we want to brag about the plan." Then as of yesterday, the bill is "mean."

Where I found Trump has done well is through his nomination and subsequent approval of Supreme Court Judge Neil Gorsuch, aside from that all he has really done is some historical flights in the Middle East and has really done well with stopping illegal immigration (though it was being slowed when he took office, to his credit it was slowing because it was ramped up so high).

The reason I say that Trump has been a terrible president is that he hasn't gotten any legislation passed, he hasn't really improved the economy, and he continues to time and time again to shoot himself in the foot. If he would get away from the fibbing unemployment model deployed under Obama and show significant improvements there along with getting his goal of an average of 4% GDP growth, then all of his ill-perceived notions won't matter. To this, I refer to President Reagan, in his last 4 years he was riddled with the Iran-Contra scandal, but everybody remembers the economic boom of the 80's and this is because of the GDP growth during that time (I think he averaged like 7% which is phenomenal).

----------


## dday9

Today I take my series 6.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Obviously it's perfectly acceptible to this site's admins to call our president a "buffoon" and Republicans "pieces of ****" but hey, no sexual innuendo! This is a family site!


Rookie! I got banned over one of those.





> No wonder this site is fading away. This place used to be fun, informative, engaging, intellectually challenging and BUSY. Now it seems it's nothing more than a bunch of ideological hatred and the random (clean) bullpoopie that is Post Race.


Wait...are you talking about Chit-Chat? The sites still informative, and engaging, but are you really saying that Chit-Chat was intellectually challenging? Your glasses may need cleaning, cause they're getting a bit rose-colored. I'd agree that it was more active, and you've been around to remember when it was considerably more profane. After all, there was more swearing FROM MODERATORS on the first page of the snake thread than in the ENTIRE Trump thread. Woka had posts that were mostly asterisks.

But do your remember the immigration thread? That was also more profane, and savage, than the political thread, but there wasn't much intellectually stimulating about it. At the time, the OP could delete the first post and the whole thread was gone, which is what happened to the immigration thread.

I also remember pages of cat threads, a few game threads (what was that called? All I can think of is Urban Assassins, and that's not it), and lots of nonsense...from a bunch of people who were a whole lot younger than they are now. 

Face it: We're gentrifying, and your post is just part of the gentrification.

----------


## szlamany

Moar mermaids!

----------


## szlamany

> MOAR MERMAIDS!!!


Back on page 1006!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Just girls in tight skirts. Fish don't have knees, so they don't bend like that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> getting his goal of an average of 4% GDP growth, then all of his ill-perceived notions won't matter. To this, I refer to President Reagan, in his last 4 years he was riddled with the Iran-Contra scandal, but everybody remembers the economic boom of the 80's and this is because of the GDP growth during that time (I think he averaged like 7% which is phenomenal).


Leaving aside politics, is 4% even possible for a mature economy like the US? The Hudson Institute puts the GDP under Reagan at 3.5%. 

https://hudson.org/research/12714-ec...ef=patrick.net

They do put the GDP under Johnson as high as 5%, but things were different back then. It's easy to get a high percentage growth when you are starting from a low point. That's how China managed to get double digit growth. All they were really doing was industrializing and building loads of excess capacity...for a variety of reasons. Back under Jonhson, the world at large was still rebuilding following WW II. That was tailing off, and has completely tailed off, by now. Devastate ALL other industrialized nations and there will be a whole lot of customers to buy stuff as they rebuild. That helps, but it's hardly a recipe I'd like to see followed again.

I've heard several economists say that 4% may not be possible in the US simply because that's 4% on a really BIG starting number, which itself is a really BIG number. You need somebody to buy that stuff. There isn't a rebuilding Europe anymore. There isn't much going on domestically, unless we decide to re-build our infrastructure at a frantic pace, which can only be funded by deficit spending in the current economy. 

What can make it work? Apple can put out a new iPhone and count on millions to line up and buy, but what will we do? Interstate Highway System 2.0! Now with tolls every mile for corporate profit! That's not as absurd as it might sound. Currently, we pay a gas tax, which was supposed to pay for highways, but hasn't increased since the early 90s, whereas no other cost has held steady for so long. Also, with cars being more efficient, we use less gas per mile to begin with, so even if we drove as much (I heard that we weren't, which, if true, surprises me), there isn't as much money coming in. If we went electric, that "pay to play" model is dead. A "pay per mile" design would solve that, which tolls do as long as they are automated and don't also slow traffic to a crawl periodically (e.g. Florida). 

Anyways, is 4% realistic? I'd say not. At least not sustained for more than a quarter here and there.

----------


## dday9

I passed my series 6!!!

----------


## RobDog888

> I passed my series 6!!!


Congrats!  :Thumb:

----------


## RobDog888

> ...
> I also remember pages of cat threads, a few game threads (what was that called? All I can think of is Urban Assassins, and that's not it), and lots of nonsense...from a bunch of people who were a whole lot younger than they are now. 
> 
> Face it: We're gentrifying, and your post is just part of the gentrification.


Wait! If CC is gentrifying then shouldnt we have more cats?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I passed my series 6!!!


Cool. Good thing you took it series-ly.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Wait! If CC is gentrifying then shouldnt we have more cats?


It does seem like it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm no social media person. This is all the social media I do. When I started, FaceBook was a couple years in the future. Even MySpace was in the future, though not far. Back in those days, there were loads of young, or relatively young, people on here (mostly guys, but there was OceaneBelle and Hairball) chatting. The folks still in here now seem to be older. Heck, I seem to be older.

The tone and pace of CC has certainly slowed over the years. Partly, it may be that people are aging, but that's only an issue if there is no next generation. However, it might be that back when CC was young and hip, it was also the only game in a town now shaded by a looming colossus.

----------


## RobDog888

> It does seem like it.


Ask and ye shall receive

----------


## RobDog888

> I'm no social media person. This is all the social media I do. When I started, FaceBook was a couple years in the future. Even MySpace was in the future, though not far. Back in those days, there were loads of young, or relatively young, people on here (mostly guys, but there was OceaneBelle and Hairball) chatting. The folks still in here now seem to be older. Heck, I seem to be older.
> 
> The tone and pace of CC has certainly slowed over the years. Partly, it may be that people are aging, but that's only an issue if there is no next generation. However, it might be that back when CC was young and hip, it was also the only game in a town now shaded by a looming colossus.


CC felt like high school or something back then. Now its geriatric daycare lol

----------


## passel

> Ask and ye shall receive


That picture made me think of Poppa Mintin immediately for some reason. Must be the eyes, or my mental image of him.
http://www.vbforums.com/image.php?u=...ine=1236373568

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is that a cat? I know it's an ine of some type, just can't say whether fel or can.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I passed my series 6!!!


Congratulations Dday

----------


## dday9

Thank y'all for the congratulations. This was my last hurdle to keep my captive insurance contract with the company that I represent, so this is a huge relief off of my chest.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

For some reason, I thought this was the cat thread.

----------


## dday9

If I didn't pass my series 6 it could've been a cat-astrophe

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We have an award that is given out every couple of years that goes by that name. The trophy is the back end of a bobcat mounted on a plaque. At one point, it had a ribbon tied around it's nads, but that has been removed.

----------


## RobDog888

> For some reason, I thought this was the cat thread.


Oh I must be slipping as if I was on my toes you would have not doubts. 
Perhaps because I have a bad cold for days now and cant shake it  :Frown:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Cat got your tongue?

----------


## dday9

That pun was purfect.

----------


## RobDog888

I dont see what you guys mean. Eyes are red and puffy from the "how to prevent eye infections during the winter thread".  :Frown:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sounds like you should be following some of the advice from that thread....or not.

----------


## RobDog888

> Sounds like you should be following some of the advice from that thread....or not.


The OP never posted their spam so I have no remedy for protecting my eyes from infection in the winter (

----------


## dday9

@Homer - Have you seen this yet: http://www.cleveland19.com/story/356...e-in-brunswick

----------


## RobDog888

Think today will be my last day of being sick. Almost well!  :Smilie:

----------


## szlamany

Boing sick?

Or did you spell that wrong and you meant bong sick?

----------


## RobDog888

being  :Stick Out Tongue:  Forum software spellchecker doesnt have a correction spelling suggestion for boing to being, lame!

----------


## dday9

When I'm on Chrome, I exclusively use Grammarly. However, Grammarly recently decided that it was going to correct non-gender neutral words such as congressman and salesman, which I find hilarious (but I still use it because the service is good).

----------


## dday9

This is my first tropical storm type weather that I'll experience with my children.

----------


## dday9

The eye is passing right over Lake Charles and I live just west of there.

----------


## dday9

This is also my first tropical storm type weather that I'll experience as an insurance agency owner.

----------


## dday9

We're under a moratorium right now...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> being  Forum software spellchecker doesnt have a correction spelling suggestion for boing to being, lame!


I just figured you were on the rebound.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is only a tropical storm, though. It won't have a defined eye, and the winds aren't all that much. I have seen incredible amounts of rain out of a tropical storm, but otherwise they're kind of unimpressive. If your house is damaged by one, then you had an issue just waiting to show up.

Tropical storm Gordon hit me three times when I was down in the Florida Keys. It first passed through the Florida Straits, dumping something like 8" of rain, with enough wind to keep me in the office. It then got out in the gulf, turned around, and swept back across South Florida dumping a further 11", or more, only a day or two after the first pass. After that, it went up to the Carolinas, turned into a hurricane, swiped the outer banks, dropped back to tropical storm status, and turned back SSW to sweep back, and dissipate over, Florida.

----------


## dday9

Even though we're where they defined the eye will pass, the bad weather is always just to the east. My wife's family down in the Houma area are already getting hammered.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So early in the morning????.....oh, wait, you meant by rain, didn't you. Now I get it.

----------


## dday9

Well...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

HA!

Bummer...too short.

----------


## dday9

Did you know that tags doesn't count towards the character count in VBForum posts? Try posting just:
<hello world>

----------


## RobDog888

> Did you know that tags doesn't count towards the character count in VBForum posts? Try posting just:
> <hello world>


This I did know  :Big Grin:

----------


## RobDog888

96 degrees for today. Guess its time to get the ac in my stang working again.

----------


## dday9

I thought that you had a newer mustang?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I need it to be hot down there for a time. I'm hiking through the high Sierras in late August, and it would be good not to be walking through too much snow.

----------


## RobDog888

> I thought that you had a newer mustang?


I do but when the guy installed my headers I think he disconnected the ac line that runs right up next to one of the header bolts on the passenger side in order to gain unrestricted access. Then when he put it back on of course all the freon had discharged. Im hoping that a pressure test will show this by having no leaks and holding hte proper psi. If so then its just a matter of refilling the system with freon and ill be chillin again

----------


## Sitten Spynne

Hey it's been my apartment A/C that's been acting up. And basically everything else in the apartment. But on the first 100 degree day of the year it totally kicked the bucket.

Then maintenance overcharged it, so while it sort of limped along overnight, by noon I was driving home from work to 78 degrees inside.

Then I came home the next day to a strong chemical smell. I have no clue what freon smells like and the internet apparently doesn't either. Turns out they resurfaced some countertops in the buildings and didn't think that was worth notifying people.

----------


## dday9

I started a post in the forum feedback, but I haven't really been active on VBForums because the pages continue to time out on me or never load in the first place.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Then I came home the next day to a strong chemical smell. I have no clue what freon smells like and the internet apparently doesn't either. Turns out they resurfaced some countertops in the buildings and didn't think that was worth notifying people.


Well, yeah, of course. It's MUCH easier to notify you once you've all passed out.

----------


## Sitten Spynne

It was stupid. I went to about 10 different sites, and found 12 different answers. Everything from "odorless" to "like oil" to "etherial" to "like acetone". The smell I was smelling reminded me of acetone, so I was like, "Huh, is this dangerous?"

That was another 8 different answers from 5 different sites. "Perfectly harmless!" "Well, toxic if you fill an enclosed room with it." "If you huff it straight from the can you'll die!" "Very toxic." "Don't set it on fire!" etc.

----------


## dday9

Crap... my lights just flickered and the weather's getting bad again...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've only smelled it one time that I know of, and my memory of it pretty much agrees with your finding: It doesn't smell LIKE anything. Acetone is a pretty strong smell. Even a small amount is detectable, whereas Freon has a very weak smell, so if somebody described it as being like acetone, it would only be like very scarce acetone, but I wouldn't describe it that way at all. I do kind of get the oily description, though not like motor oil. 

Poke a hole in the cooling tubes in your freezer and you'll be able to smell for yourself. That's what I did, anyways. Of course, then you'll be in the market for a new freezer, cause you won't be fixing that.

----------


## dday9

Imma need a piroque to get to my parents house!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're into the summer dry. It's nice right now, but could top 100 by Monday. Chance of thunderstorms later next week. There may even be a chance of rain reaching the ground this time, though it's not looking great, thus far.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Post race has gone to the tortoise.

----------


## szlamany

Busy season for me.  Prepping tax files for print houses and helping with new fiscal year pay raises.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The first part of the second sentence made pretty nearly zero sense to me. On the other hand, my boss just sent me a list of questions regarding fish, so jargon exists in every field.

Sill, I can't tell whether you were making up stuff, or if I just don't know the field.

----------


## RobDog888

Im compiling my 1st qtr BOE numbers. Only have til the 30th!  :Frown:

----------


## szlamany

> The first part of the second sentence made pretty nearly zero sense to me...Sill, I can't tell whether you were making up stuff, or if I just don't know the field.


I take a file from the county with assessment values and apply some additional math to it.  Load it into my tax collection system.  Also export a new file to a print guy who actually prints the tax bills and probably stuffs them and mails them (I'm not part of even caring about this part of the process).

During the next 6 months we take payments in all the usual ways as well as big import files from mortgage companies and lock boxes (when you go to your local bank to pay your tax bill - that's a lock box).

Been doing this since 1980's.  Not huge income - very consistent though (about a half dozen sites) - same clients forever!

Pay raises are in my municipal payroll system where the new fiscal year starts July 1st.  I've got lots of salary tables for all the different union codes and bargaining units - position records for all the employees with grades and steps.  We create new position records for July 1st and then use that data to drive creation of new pay rates.  Police union changed a very simple rule (very standard in most union agreements) for seniority.  No longer will you get the senior rate for 25 years of service, now we will have "two tiers" - first senior rate at 15 years - second senior rate at 20 years.  Plus they back dated this change to 2015 (since they just settled a contract that took 3 years to get to).

I am so lucky that I've got just a single GetSalary_Type function for determining how these things pay out...

It's been two weeks of 12 to 16 hour days - and then weekends of doing my regular coding work!  I'm busy moving the municipal system to all web based (thus my post about the holy grail of multi-user web apps that got absolutely zero attention!).

Here's my Salary Type function!  Note the @15_20_rule flag...



```
-- 1 SDI25
-- 2 Rate Type
-- 3 Annual Rate Type
-- 4 Rate Type / Force hourly return
-- 5 Top Step
-- 6 SD debug
-- 7 Step Amt
-- 8 Annual Amt
-- 9 Step Amt / Force hourly return
--
-- +100 to use current date - future-cast - instead of 7/1 backdate for 25 year logic
--
-- bit 256 to use Desc access to salary table
CREATE FUNCTION dbo.GetSalaryType_F (@Opt int, @Yr int, @UnionCode varchar(2)
				, @Grade varchar(4), @Step varchar(3)
				, @Hours money, @HoldStep varchar(1), @CDL varchar(1), @UnitType varchar(1)
				, @PayGroup varchar(4), @StartDate datetime, @MasId int, @CurDate datetime)
RETURNS varchar(1000) AS  
BEGIN 
.
.
.
			Declare @15_20_rule int
			Set @15_20_rule=0
			If @Yr>=2015 and @UnionCode='03' Set @15_20_rule=1

			Declare @SDNow datetime
			Declare @SD15 datetime
			Declare @SD20 datetime
			Declare @SD25 datetime

			Declare @PD datetime
			Declare @SD15I int
			Declare @SD20I int
			Declare @SD25I int

			Set @SD15I=0
			Set @SD20I=0
			Set @SD25I=0

			Set @PD=(Select Top 1 PromotionDate From PersonStat_T Where MasId=@MasId Order by Seq Desc)

			If @15_20_rule=1
			Begin
				If @PD is not null
				Begin
					Set @SD15=DateAdd(yyyy,-15,@PD)
					Set @SD20=DateAdd(yyyy,-20,@PD)
					If @PD<'2015-07-01'
					Begin
						Set @SD20I=Case When @PD<=@SDNow Then 1 Else 0 End
					End
					Else
					Begin
						Set @SD15I=Case When @PD<=@SDNow Then 1 Else 0 End
						Set @SD20I=Case When DateAdd(yyyy,5,@PD)<=@SDNow Then 1 Else 0 End
					End
				End
				Else
				Begin
					Set @SD15=DateAdd(yyyy,-15,@SDNow)
					Set @SD15I=Case When @SD<=@SD15 Then 1 Else 0 End
					Set @SD20=DateAdd(yyyy,-20,@SDNow)
					Set @SD20I=Case When @SD<=@SD20 Then 1 Else 0 End
				End
				If @SD20I<>0 Set @SD15I=0
			End
			Else
			Begin
				If @PD is not null
				Begin
					Set @SD25=DateAdd(yyyy,-25,@PD)
					Set @SD25I=Case When @PD<=@SDNow Then 1 Else 0 End
				End
				Else
				Begin
					Set @SD25=DateAdd(yyyy,-25,@SDNow)
					Set @SD25I=Case When @SD<=@SD25 Then 1 Else 0 End
				End
			End
```

----------


## dday9

I've been filing claims from the Tropical Storm. We didn't get hit too bad, but we had a lot of flooding to the east of me, and a lot of my book of business is from the Mamou and Basil area (which is what got hit really bad).

----------


## dday9

Plus I got commissioned to write a huge web and software project.

----------


## szlamany

> Plus I got commissioned to write a huge web and software project.


That's always nice - good luck!

----------


## szlamany

> Im compiling my 1st qtr BOE numbers. Only have til the 30th!


Board of Ed?

----------


## dday9

Thank you! I'm nearly finished with the web development end, now I'm working on the database and then onto the software application.

----------


## RobDog888

> Board of Ed?


Board Of Equalization aka where you file your state sales taxes

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> (I'm not part of even caring about this part of the process).


That made me laugh. 

Don't you work with schools, mostly? Why don't you come out here. The school district in my town managed to miss-file roughly half their budget. It appears to have been an honest mistake, but it meant that they overran their budget by 100%.

----------


## dday9

> That made me laugh. 
> 
> Don't you work with schools, mostly? Why don't you come out here. The school district in my town managed to miss-file roughly half their budget. It appears to have been an honest mistake, but it meant that they overran their budget by 100%.


This happens to be the case in Louisiana a lot... though how many of them are honest mistakes is anyone's guess.

----------


## szlamany

> Don't you work with schools, mostly?


In PA, for instance - schools collect their own taxes.  They are so rural that being part of a single municipality isn't going to happen.  I've been doing this type of software since mid 1980's - PDP/11 and VAX/11 computers for decades!  This is all web app now  :Smilie: 

I used to do mainly Student Admin software for schools - that all got gobbled up by the text book publishers.  Too hard to compete when student online testing AND report cards can all come from one vendor...

Along with that Student Admin software I also have Financial, Payroll and HR applications - and that then bleeds into running those financial parts at the town hall side if the school district and town hall are closely associated.  You find that tight connection all over CT and MA - it's a New England thing for sure.

I'll do anything that a school district or town needs to do (for money that is - I guess that says something about me!)

I've got a new Health dept package that I'm in the midst of creating - going to use Android devices to inspect restaurants and what not.  Phase I is just going live in the next few days...

----------


## szlamany

> The school district in my town managed to miss-file roughly half their budget. It appears to have been an honest mistake, but it meant that they overran their budget by 100%.


You are describing the EXACT type of customer that I DO NOT want to work with!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The reaction kind of suggests that EVERYBODY felt that way. A mistake like that could create a bit of a firestorm, but everybody acted like they were trying to ignore it in the hopes that somebody else would clean up the mess. There wasn't any noticeable bloviating, over a multi-million dollar 'typo'. It was a "he who smelt it dealt it" kind of response.

----------


## dday9

Drunk David!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Meant to get up and hit the gym this morning...then the shooting gallery started up outside. 

The AG stated that it was illegal to sell any kind of firework that left the ground in ID. Or something like that. I forget the actual wording, and it was clearly forgettable. Fireworks in a tinderbox are always a bit of a concern, and rocket type fireworks have long been illegal in this state. However, there was also a loophole that allowed them to be sold as long as the purchaser swore they wouldn't be USED in the state, which made a joke of the law. Closing that loophole was what the AG ruling was about.

For the last few nights, I barely heard any fireworks, so I thought the ruling had a chilling effect overall....and then there was last night. The neighbor on one side used mostly legal fireworks which created fountains of color and lots of crackle. Pretty nice display, really. The neighbor on the other side was firing off rockets until well after 11:00. I gave up on trying to sleep and went out into the street to watch the show.

----------


## RobDog888

Chicken attaaaaaaaack!!!

Replace the * with a "f"  :Wink: 

https://www.facebook.com/9gagwt*/vid...c_ref=NEWSFEED

Is this where Bob went to?

----------


## RobDog888

Glad I finally have central AC. One of the benefits of marrying my wife. Her house is nice and cool in this 100 degree weather. Supposed to top out over the weekend at 110.  :Frown:

----------


## szlamany

That is one HOT wife!

----------


## RobDog888

> that is one hot wife!


Yup!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We may set a heat record today, but it only has to hit 104 to do that. That seems kind of low. I remember walking home from the office several years back when the temp was around 115 with a humidity that was darn near into the negative numbers, if that were even possible. It was a pretty strange sensation.

----------


## RobDog888



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is he shocked because tumble weeds are invasive plants?

----------


## dday9

@homer - how do you feel about David Ross announcing the Tigers vs. Indians game?

----------


## RobDog888

> Is he shocked because tumble weeds are invasive plants?


Looks like my backyard last week. Weeds 9 feet high! Freakin like trees  :LOL:

----------


## dday9

Weed in Cali... hmmm....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah. Sounds like you're starting a second career.

----------


## RobDog888

Already have a second career, seems like I need a third career. Damn expensive cost of living in Cali  :Frown:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fire spotter seems busy down there, these days.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Glad I finally have central AC. One of the benefits of marrying my wife.


Glad to see romance isn't dead   :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hard to be certain. You wouldn't expect cooling off to be a benefit of marriage.

----------


## dday9

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/techn...D=ansmsnnews11

 :Eek Boom:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That could be interesting. It has to get considerably more reliable, though.

----------


## Niya

> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/techn...D=ansmsnnews11


You just took an hour of my time reviewing quantum mechanics, collapsing superpositions, and wave functions. Been a while since I followed up on the latest thing in quantum mechanics. One of my hopes is that before I die, someone figures out why the act of observing collapses a wave function. It's pure madness that reality actually operates like that. I would really really love to know why this happens.

----------


## dday9

I never took any advanced sciences or maths in school, so I never got to study quantum physics. None-the-less, this stuff still intrigues me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm of two minds about it, but I can't tell what I really feel.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I'm positive I could be own spin on it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure that we should go there. Most people don't mind talking about things like neutrons, but discussions about most other particles tend to be charged/ Electrons, in particular, create a lot of negativity, whereas trying to talk about neutrinos tends to go in one ear and out the other.

----------


## szlamany

> ...One of my hopes is that before I die, someone figures out why the act of observing collapses a wave function. It's pure madness that reality actually operates like that. I would really really love to know why this happens.


I always thought it was the entanglement of the observer with the wave that caused the very act of observation to affect the observed.

I guess we will need to get to the next depth level of particle behavior to thus get a new way to observe that is thread-safe (so to speak).

I recall reading a few years ago how this quantum wave affect - if you can create two identical particles at the same time - thus getting the same wave attributes - can be used for secure transmission.  If the transmission is on just one of the waves and both do not arrive in the same fashion, one will know that there was an attempt at interception.  And the very act of intercepting destroys the wave and thus it's pay load.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is the post race alive or dead? One can never be certain.

----------


## dday9

I started a new coding contest for any non-moderator/admin that is interested!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, but you're just looking for beknighted folks to be rooked into becoming a pawn in your game.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Just wanted to get some puns off my chess-ed.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I'm almost out of Marmite.

----------


## DEXWERX

> You just took an hour of my time reviewing quantum mechanics, collapsing superpositions, and wave functions. Been a while since I followed up on the latest thing in quantum mechanics. One of my hopes is that before I die, someone figures out why the act of observing collapses a wave function. It's pure madness that reality actually operates like that. I would really really love to know why this happens.


It's not so much an observer that causes wave function collapse, but the direct interaction of two quantum systems. And it doesn't actually collapse, more like become defined at the point of dimensional intersection. 

similarly with entanglement... when two particles are entangled, they're really just sharing dimensional orientation. All points in space are actually connected, but interacting via degrees of dimensional intersection.

----------


## dday9



----------


## DEXWERX

I'm not a physicist, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> 


That guy cut me off the other day. Darn Charlie Brown  looking driver!

----------


## brad jones

“Knock, Knock” 
“Neutrino!” 
“Who’s there?”


Funny right?   :Wink:

----------


## brad jones

okay, if you didn't like that one, how about**: 


We don’t allow faster-than-light neutrinos in here,” said the bartender. A neutrino walks into a bar.

 :big yellow: 


<< and this is why you don't start talking quantum physics and such around a geek >>

----------


## Spooman

> Funny right?


Maybe it has something to do with Helvetica.
And clearly not as funny as that Darn Charlie Brown ..  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is Helvetica some kind of Turkish Hellesfont?

----------


## brad jones

> And clearly not as funny as that Darn Charlie Brown ..


"Good Grief..."

----------


## RobDog888

96 degrees today and raining off and on. Weird day.

----------


## szlamany

86 degrees here and my pool is 72 degrees.  Summer?  No not dog days of august that's for sure...

----------


## dday9

Our high today is 86 with a 40% chance of thunderstorms, but our humidity is 82%.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Our high was supposed to be about 100 yesterday, but some cloud cover came in and dropped the temperature. Some places even got rain, but the clouds were pretty well wrung out by the time they crossed the valley. I could see the rain falling, it just never reached the ground in this area. Still, that probably cooled it down. 

Highs today should be around 100, again, but totally dry. Morning humidity is 33%. That'll probably drop a good long ways as it heats up.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Post race can't be falling so low.

----------


## Spooman

Neither can the stock market.

----------


## dday9

I am redesigning my tutorial website.

----------


## dday9

It looks awesome.

----------


## dday9

I'm using twitter-bootstrap as the framework.

----------


## dday9

And all the lessons will be on one page, but displayed using JQuery.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's the web for you: Pages are continually being redesigned, and with different underlying technology.

----------


## szlamany

> And all the lessons will be on one page, but displayed using JQuery.


I love jQuery!  And I love JavaScript!

What are you using to "page" through the "lessons"?

----------


## dday9

I was going to have them be displayed using JQuery, but because I used several <iframes> of coding fiddles, it took too long to load the web page. Ultimately I decided to go the traditional route of having each lesson on its own page.

----------


## dday9

> I love jQuery!  And I love JavaScript!
> 
> What are you using to "page" through the "lessons"?


Basically, I had a bunch of <div>'s that contained the ID of the lesson. When the user clicked on the lesson's hyperlink, it would hide the visible <div> and show the desired <div>

----------


## szlamany

Does your current link to VB.Net Tut' in your signature go to this new page?

Page loaded real fast for me.

Have you ever considered using an Ajax call to get extra HTML you might need "after" the page loads?  I do this in my web app...

----------


## dday9

No, the new website isn't live yet. I'm waiting on fixing my "previous" and "next" JQuery issue. I've considered Ajax, but to be honest, I think the traditional method will make me more money. I plan on monetizing the website by placing an ad on the right-side of the web site like how VBForums does.

----------


## dday9

I'll post the JQuery issue I'm having in the appropriate forum actually.

----------


## dday9

If you're interested, here is the link: http://vbtutorials.bss.design

I haven't monetized the website nor have I completed the PHP for the contact me page, but everything else is there.

----------


## szlamany

I see that you are re-loading the whole page with each click of a topic.  

If I use FireBug to look at the response to the GET for option_strict.html, for example, I can see that the majority of the return data is the re-supply of the left side topic list.

It is so easy to make a POST with AJAX to get some HTML - you would need to just get the right hand side.  And then INSERT that into the right-side container after it comes back.

I'll put something in the jQuery sub-forum to show you what I mean.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I'll put something in the jQuery sub-forum to show you what I mean.


You had better!! You're dangerously close to adding something useful in the post race. We can't be having any of that! :Mad:

----------


## Spooman

dday

Someone is paging you .. check out post #28

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...89#post5203689

EDIT-1: Sorry, this may be deemed to be_ useful_ ..  :Wink: 

Spoo

----------


## dday9

Useful stuff in the post race?!

----------


## RobDog888

Whats up guys! 

n0 c0d n post race

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No cOd, no plod.

----------


## brad jones

We interrupt your posting for a special announcement......


I've not been in the post race for awhile, and it looks like I should continue to stay away....

Unfortunately....

When Google grumbles, we tend to listen. In this case we go warned: 




> pornographic images, videos, or gamessexually gratifying text, images, audio, or video


I've cleaned up some older stuff (2014). Please remember that the bots are watching us, thus we need to make sure posts are appropriate.

Also - 

As a reminder, VBForums is owned by a corporation that has a number of developer sites. As such, linking to other sites that provide similar services is frowned upon and in many cases will result in post being removed. While there are exceptions, in general, backlinking is considered marketing. Sorry, I wish the world operated differently, but just as you don't see signs for McDonalds inside of Burger King restaurants, tech sites are not going to want to start driving people to other tech sites.

Brad!
"Forum Dad"


I now return you to your normally scheduled posting....

----------


## szlamany

Was it mermaids?

----------


## brad jones

> Was it mermaids?


Niya's old posts from 2014 mostly of warrior women.  I assume everyone has the proper copyright permissions to post the images they place in this forum..... If you don't then, you might want to consider removing them as well.  :Wink:

----------


## szlamany

I'm sure the google bots will start looking for digital signatures and warning you about those infringements as well!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow...cleaning up the post race. I don't think I have boots high enough for that.

----------


## Arnoutdv

> ...
> As a reminder, VBForums is owned by a corporation that has a number of developer sites. As such, linking to other sites that provide similar services is frowned upon and in many cases will result in post being removed. While there are exceptions, in general, backlinking is considered marketing. Sorry, I wish the world operated differently, but just as you don't see signs for McDonalds inside of Burger King restaurants, tech sites are not going to want to start driving people to other tech sites.
> ...


Maybe I misunderstood, but you are not allowed to post an URL to a code sample or similar discussion on a different site?

----------


## dday9

A moderator should really monitor this thread.

----------


## dday9

Oh wait.

----------


## brad jones

> Maybe I misunderstood, but you are not allowed to post an URL to a code sample or similar discussion on a different site?


It's okay to link when it is directly relevant to the conversation happening (and not a conversation that was started solely for the purpose of getting backlinks, or to draw attention to a third-party site).  Links in signatures to third party sites - other than like Microsoft/MSDN - tend to need to be approved or they are considered marketing. 

But alas... this is too serious a topic for post race.   

(As to cleaning up post race... I think the posts I removed were numbered 60,000 and something. I'll tackle issues as they are reported because I personally am not going to dig through 62,854 posts.....)

----------


## Spooman

Hmmm

Posts 60,052 to 60,055 are 4 posts in a row that are now "blank"

----------


## brad jones

> Posts 60,052 to 60,055 are 4 posts in a row that are now "blank"


There were several posts that were blank. Don't look at me  :Big Grin: .  

I assumed that someone before me removed them. They might have been blown off of the image server by someone on the back-end if the images were really bad.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There were some removed, many years back. Of course, any image tends to disappear given enough time. People remove them, remove links, and so forth. That's one of the issues with links, too. Of what use is a reference when it just contains a bunch of dead links. For that reason, it is MUCH preferred to put code in place, and so forth.

----------


## szlamany

> ... For that reason, it is MUCH preferred to put code in place, and so forth.


First we started with code in post race - now we are getting best practice on how to post?!?

Zombie apocalypse coming soon!

----------


## brad jones

> Zombie apocalypse coming soon!


Speaking of zombies. I attended GenCon this past week. I actually bought a zombie game for one of my friends because it had 100 little zombie figurines.  :Smilie: 

There were a lot of zombie games and a couple of very cool Walking Dead games. Of course, the best Walking dead (board game) was $100US.  A bit steep in price, but it was a pretty cool board game.....

----------


## Inside

...and the crazy old man said: "_Where ever you go, there you are._" Does it still comply with all the new tech of today? I wonder...

----------


## brad jones

I was there once.

----------


## szlamany

I saw Prof. Irwin Corey do Shakespeare in the old Shakespeare Theater in Stratford, CT maybe in the late 1980's??

----------


## Inside

You mean empty like this?

----------


## Inside

The posts are not empty at all. Just changed the forecolor to white...  :Big Grin: 

Just select from the left and you will see.... Mine though....

----------


## szlamany

Stay till the end...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> The posts are not empty at all. Just changed the forecolor to white... 
> 
> Just select from the left and you will see.... Mine though....


You can't have a zero length post, so when there is what appears to be an empty post, just highlight it. The truth will be revealed.

----------


## dday9

wut?

----------


## Spooman

> [xCOLOR="#FFFFFF"]wut?[/xCOLOR]


Or hit *Reply With Quote* and jiggle the color

----------


## Sitten Spynne

Yay my apartment wall has a bad problem with letting water in and I'm expecting up to 6" of rain tomorrow!

----------


## Inside

> Yay my apartment wall has a bad problem with letting water in and I'm expecting up to 6" of rain tomorrow!


A cheap method (for now)

"Plaster of paris", water and a spatula (some piece cut from a box can also work). It can be bought at any chemist or hardware store.

Not a permanent fix, but it dries and set quickly (faster if you use a hair dryer on it  :Big Grin:  ) and can be done more expertly later. At least it will keep the water out for a short time - longer if you put a coat of paint or even glue (not wooden glue) over it.

We don't like floating pc's.

----------


## Spooman

> Yay my apartment wall has a bad problem with letting water in and I'm expecting up to 6" of rain tomorrow!


Anything to do with Harvey?

----------


## Inside

> Anything to do with Harvey?


The rabbit? I don't think so.

The last I've seen of him he was treading down to the tavern...

----------


## Spooman

> The rabbit? I don't think so.
> 
> The last I've seen of him he was treading down to the tavern...


Hint .. Has sometHing in common witH Hobbit

----------


## Inside

> Hint .. Has sometHing in common witH Hobbit


as in Weinstein?

Don't know anything on that guy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Spooman

> as in Weinstein?
> 
> Don't know anything on that guy


Getting closer .. not weinstein, but weatHer.

----------


## Inside

The absence of knowledge can usually been seen on a person's face when they come to the conclusion they've just made a huge mistake

----------


## dday9

We're expecting 10" of rain from Harvey.

----------


## Spooman

Not fun
Even less so for Corpus Christi and surrounding areas.

Here's to hoping y'all pull through ok.

----------


## Sitten Spynne

Yeah, looking at news from Rockport and Corpus Christi yesterday was heartbreaking. Today's heartbreak is trying to keep in touch with friends in Houston and trying to figure out if they're going to be OK. All the junk passing over them looks like it might turn around and hit me late this afternoon, but it'll be significantly weaker by that time.

I can't tell exactly how much rainfall we got yesterday because Weather Underground is unreliable as hell. The last I looked they claimed about 3.6" accumulated, but at 10:30 it magically switched to 2.3" and rainfall doesn't work like that.

----------


## Inside

I watched several pages and videos, and it did not look good at all. 

Strongs for anybody in those areas!

----------


## dday9

My lights continue to go off and on, thankfully I'm next to the Elementry School, High School, and (only) Hospital so we tend to get priority.

My house nearly flooded and during some of the really bad weather, we dug a ditch to lead to our main ditch which really helped (boy say that 5 times fast). My business location is about to flood, there is a bayou that is right behind it though, so no surprise there.

Unfortunately, it looks like Harvey is going to make a third landfall up the same location that Rita. We're bracing for Harvey to hit us on early Wednesday morning. What really sucks is how wet this summer has been. I think this is going to be my last post on VBForums for a while. In case you don't know, I own a captive insurance agency and so I'm sure that this will be taking up a lot of my time.

----------


## Inside

It's easy for someone who sit far away in a sunny land to say good things. I will never understand the feel and loss unless it happens to me(us).

I hope that everything will be on your side and you guys will survive. 

I'm at loss of words....  :Frown:

----------


## dday9

My home didn't flood, but the electricity is out until tomorrow at 10 PM. My office got some water in it, but all I'll need to do is pop the baseboards off and clean them up. Unfortunately, I think something may have died under my office and I can't find it so it sticks like crazy.

My friend who owns an agency in Vidor, TX. lost everything though. Her house has 6 feet of water and her office has water up to the roof line. My employee's nanny who lives in Houston also flooded up to the roof line.

The unfortunate thing in all this is that the hurricane itself didn't do much damage, it was the flooding, and since only 17% of the people carry flood insurance... well you can see where this is going.

----------


## Spooman

dday

Good to see you up and kicking.

The water thing in the entire region is truly nasty.
Will be interesting to see how Congress deals with the flood insurance issue, My recollection is that there was disagreement following Sandy, and now the shoe appears to be on the other foot.

Spoo

----------


## dday9

Personal hat (not professional opinion): I don't think that Congress should subsidize the flood claims. These people deliberately refused flood insurance and in many cases signed refusal letters stating that they knew that flood damage is not covered under homeowners insurance or paid off their homes and immediately dropped the flood insurance as soon as it isn't required.

----------


## RobDog888

Morning guys!  :wave:

----------


## szlamany

Afternoon all!  At least in 5 minutes...

----------


## szlamany

Self employed since 1988...

----------


## szlamany

...changes tomorrow...

----------


## dday9

:EEK!:

----------


## szlamany

> 


Likely to be a disturbance in the force!

----------


## dday9

What made you decide to work for someone? The supplemental products, major medical, guaranteed pay, or all/some of the above?

----------


## szlamany

Client of mine since 1988 - IT job became available - I cold called them and said I was interested - 2 weeks later all sewn up.

Outrageous benefits were a big consideration.  

Freedom of self employment is balanced by peeks and valleys in cash flow.  If it was all peeks - that would be one thing.

They were actually one of my last clients running my old VB6 4GL app.  Now I see nothing that will stop me from migrating that to my current web based rich-internet-app.

----------


## dday9

That is one of the benefits of owning an insurance agency. I get paid on renewals and so even if I have a valley then I still have the renewals to fall back on.

----------


## szlamany

When I sell software clients pay maintenance annually so I've always got that.  And I will be keeping most of that for the foreseeable future.

It's only 15% of original cost - so it's not like renewals are to you.

I've always compared myself more to how an attorney gets paid.  There are times of great piles of billable hours and then stretches of pro bene work.  

One of my clients does social work for various special needs groups.  They just had a state grant cut by $500,000 dollar - that led to them discharging over 100 participants.  Those participants will be right back in the ER and in jail before you know it and the stupid state of CT is going to have to pay anyway.

Any modifications that I was looking forward to doing in their app this year pretty much evaporated.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Client of mine since 1988 - IT job became available - I cold called them and said I was interested - 2 weeks later all sewn up.


I would say Good Luck, but it sounds like you have landed on your feet and are in no need of luck, so instead i will just say congratulations. 


I sometimes get asked by friends of mine why i dont go and setup my own business and work for myself, and my reply is why the hell would i do that? 

Yes i could probably earn more, but its more stress and less holidays and i would have to arrange my own pension. At my current job i work from 8.30am till 4pm and then i go home and forget completely about work until the next day, and i spend zero time working at the weekends. 

This summer just gone i went on Holiday for 3 weeks, i couldn't imagine doing that if i worked for myself

----------


## RobDog888

I totally understand your decision Steve. I have been there and switched over to employment. The stresses of the ups and downs just don't outweigh the benefits. I'm back to working two jobs again: employment for programming and my non-competing side business.

----------


## Spooman

SZ

Just be sure you come to the Forums every once in a while.

Spoo

----------


## szlamany

> I would say Good Luck, but it sounds like you have landed on your feet and are in no need of luck, so instead i will just say congratulations. 
> 
> 
> I sometimes get asked by friends of mine why i dont go and setup my own business and work for myself, and my reply is why the hell would i do that? 
> 
> Yes i could probably earn more, but its more stress and less holidays and i would have to arrange my own pension. At my current job i work from 8.30am till 4pm and then i go home and forget completely about work until the next day, and i spend zero time working at the weekends. 
> 
> This summer just gone i went on Holiday for 3 weeks, i couldn't imagine doing that if i worked for myself


Thanks!  And I could not agree more with your points.  I have not had a big vacation in years - and my weekends are always half work and no home projects ever getting done!




> I totally understand your decision Steve. I have been there and switched over to employment. The stresses of the ups and downs just don't outweigh the benefits. I'm back to working two jobs again: employment for programming and my non-competing side business.


It's a big change - after the first few days I am already feeling the goodness!




> SZ
> 
> Just be sure you come to the Forums every once in a while.
> 
> Spoo


I'm being forced to use SSRS - I might actually be asking some questions!

----------


## Sitten Spynne

Hey, congrats szlamany! Those peaks and valleys are why I've never really tried freelancing. I get too nervous about the valleys.

----------


## Inside

Strongs on Irma. Hope you guys will be all right out there

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Been walkin' for a few weeks, now, and completely out of touch. What's been happening in the world?

----------


## Spooman

Not much .. Dallas and Philly lost, Skins won.

Oh yeah, Hillary's new book is out. She fondly reminisces about Trump's hover-craft moves during the 2nd debate,

And then there's Laura Ingraham. She's pining for some of Amnesty Don's samples.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now THAT's a pretty random sample of the last few weeks.

----------


## Spooman

Guilty as charged.

----------


## dday9

I went and visited my brother at Fort Hood.

----------


## dday9

He showed me his Class A which was updated to have the purple heart ribbon.

----------


## szlamany

I emptied a storage container I had in my driveway - screaming like a girl every time I came across a mouse!

----------


## dday9



----------


## szlamany

Basically that was it - although I wasn't wearing red pumps!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

But the skirt is spot on???

That cartoon has so many levels of confusion. It would only be more confusing if Goofy was in it. Minnie Mouse being scared by a mouse....makes life difficult for Mickey, but if Pluto is their dog, just what the heck IS Goofy?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have a class A, too, but I think it's probably a bit different. Mine's a class A CDL. Got an absolutely awesome discount at a motel the other day. The gal saw my CDL and gave me darn near 50% off the room. That's a pretty good trucker discount.

----------


## szlamany

I was just finishing up the final clean up - had a 5 gallon bucket full of casters and wheels of various sizes.  I took it out of the POD two days ago - it was just sitting in the driveway.

I take two large wheels off the top and see a nest.  So I decide to pour the bucket into the driveway (gravel driveway - about to get it paved...).

I start looking through the mess and there is a little brown mouse and a blind baby trying their best to hide from me.  I grab a wheel or two and the mom darts off to under the POD...

At which point the soft side of me decides to grab the baby with my gloved hands and toss it under the POD.

I'm guessing the snakes are about to have a good meal - at least I didn't kill it!

----------


## Spooman

> I took it out of the POD two days ago


Are we talking about
pea, orlanding

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

I like these options - 




> Pod (Pokémon), the Japanese name for the Pokémon character Chili
> Planet of Death, a computer game
> POD 2, a sequel to Planet of Death
> Pod, a format used by Current TV
> EVA Pod, a fictional spacecraft in 2001: A Space Odyssey
> Pod, a fictional organic gaming console featured in the movie existenz
> Pod, the growth medium for the replacements in Invasion of the Body Snatchers
> POD, the Personal Overhaul Device on 'Snog Marry Avoid' TV Program

----------


## Spooman

LOL

Too bad Rating is not possible in Chit-Chat ..  :Thumb:

----------


## szlamany

POD

----------


## Spooman

> (gravel driveway - about to get it paved...).


That didn't take long.
I like the brick-work edging too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Instead of paving, you should use yellow paver stones.

----------


## Sitten Spynne

Ever spent weeks on something that turns out to be a remarkably stupid oversight on your part?

I've been using the Reactive Extensions for .NET (Rx) a lot lately. It's a framework that works sort of like "What if instead of events, we had IEnumerables that added an item every time the event was raised?" I'm using it because I'm doing a lot of tasks that involve gathering data coming in at different rates, merging it, and processing it on a myriad of threads.

So I have this guy right here I wanted to test:


```
_dataSource.Buffer(TimeSpan.FromSeconds(10))
    .ObserveOn(DefaultScheduler.Instance)
    .Subscribe(ProcessBatch)
```

Items come in at a high rate, Buffer() collects all of them into a List for 10 seconds, then pushes that batch to my ProcessBatch method, and DefaultScheduler means ProcessBatch() is getting called on a worker thread. Whew.

I don't want my tests to take 10 seconds per test, so I was going to cheat. Things that work with time can take an IScheduler. There is a TestScheduler that lets you control the clock. So with a slight change, "10 seconds" passes when I say it does:


```
dataSource.Buffer(TimeSpan.FromSeconds(10), scheduler)
    ...
```

The way to test it looks something like:


```
Dim scheduler = New TestScheduler()
_dataSource = scheduler.CreateHotObservable(
    OnNext(10, <data>),
    OnNext(20, <data>),
    ...)

' ...set up code so it uses that data source and the scheduler.

' Advance by 10 seconds
scheduler.AdvanceBy(10000)

' Test side effects of ProcessBatch()
```

I've revisited this test in my free time for a few weeks. Every time I tried it, the test failed with no data. I was stumped. 

It was only this week I got the bright idea to comment out the Buffer() call to see if I got data at all. And I replaced the "test" observable with Observable.Interval, which behaves like a timer. So I set it to have a 1s period and expected 10 data points.

I got 0 data points. What?

I hacked at it for 10 minutes until, out of anger, I changed AdvanceBy() to use "999999999" instead of 10000. I got some results. What?

Then it hit me. The name of the parameter that takes a time offset is 'ticks'. Ticks are NOT milliseconds. Whoops.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So....you were ticked off?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Or are you just clocking a tick talk?

----------


## Spooman

He is stubbing his tick tack.

----------


## simonm

Looks like I dropped in too late for this thread's 17th birthday. Oh well, maybe next year.

----------


## szlamany

What's a handful of days!  It's never too late in Post Race anyway!

----------


## dday9

I hate PHP.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> What's a handful of days! It's never too late in Post Race anyway!


Yeah its not like we are in a race or anything.... What wait, we are? no one told me !!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We forgot....long ago.

----------


## RobDog888

Sup guys! Finally finished pulling weeds in my backyard few weeks ago and already are growing back  :Frown:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Ugh, just had a windscreen repair.  It was supposed to take 1 hour, turned into 3.  And the light sensor's now not working.  Total waste of an afternoon.

----------


## Spooman

> Sup guys! Finally finished pulling weeds in my backyard few weeks ago and already are growing back


I'd have to say it's pretty obvious.

It's been 26 days since your last post (Aug 31)
If you posted more frequently, no weeds.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's California. There's lots of weed to pull out there.

----------


## szlamany

> ...windscreen repair...


I get that we have some interesting differences in language.

But wind-SCREEN?

We all call it a wind-SHIELD over this side of the pond.

A screen in a window would let air through!

What do you call the mesh-like screens in windows that keep bugs out??

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> What do you call the mesh-like screens in windows that keep bugs out??


Why call it anything? After all, nothing has managed to keep the bugs out of Windows, thus far.

----------


## Spooman

> Why call it anything? After all, nothing has managed to keep the bugs out of Windows, thus far.


D'oh

----------


## szlamany

We need a drum kit rim shot for moments like this!

----------


## dday9

I had an appointment 2 hours away, only for the person to back out while I was pulling up in their driveway.

----------


## szlamany

> I had an appointment 2 hours away, only for the person to back out while I was pulling up in their driveway.


Wow!  At least you didn't spend another hour or two trying to clinch that deal...

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I get that we have some interesting differences in language.
> 
> But wind-SCREEN?
> 
> We all call it a wind-SHIELD over this side of the pond.


wind-SHIELD ?????? 

In what way is it like a shield, which tended to be solidly made of metal and used to deflect lethal blows with a Sword !

wind-SCREEN is a waaaaay better word.

----------


## Spooman

SZ

We're just gonna have to cut NSA some slack.
After all, those poor blokes drive on the wrong side of the road and don't know how to spell "color"

----------


## szlamany

> wind-SHIELD ?????? 
> 
> In what way is it like a shield, which tended to be solidly made of metal and used to deflect lethal blows with a Sword !
> 
> wind-SCREEN is a waaaaay better word.


Historically you guys preferred open windows anyway - without which defenestration wouldn't be so much fun!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> wind-SHIELD ?????? 
> 
> In what way is it like a shield, which tended to be solidly made of metal and used to deflect lethal blows with a Sword !
> 
> wind-SCREEN is a waaaaay better word.


That seems like a stretch. Shields, even the ones you are talking about, were rarely made of metal. Wood, bull hide (as opposed to the other bull product we are more familiar with), and even perhaps an odd cloth laminate similar to fiberglass, was probably more common overall. Also, shields are commonly used to deflect a whole lot more than swords. They're for blocking....pretty nearly anything, depending on the shield. 

So, I'd say that windshield is actually the more correct word.

----------


## dday9

Such is the life of an insurance man.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> That seems like a stretch. Shields, even the ones you are talking about, were rarely made of metal. Wood, bull hide (as opposed to the other bull product we are more familiar with), and even perhaps an odd cloth laminate similar to fiberglass, was probably more common overall. Also, shields are commonly used to deflect a whole lot more than swords. They're for blocking....pretty nearly anything, depending on the shield.


My point is they were never, ever made of glass. Literally No-one wants a glass shield !!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They're better than those Elven shields, and look pretty cool.

----------


## Spooman



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I guess I only really recognize the last one, which appears to be the Skyrim version. I was thinking that the others might be earlier Elder Scroll versions, but I should recognize the Oblivion version...or maybe not.

----------


## dday9

I just got cancelled on... again... by the same friggen customer.

----------


## szlamany

> I just got cancelled on... again... by the same friggen customer.


3rd times a charm!

Exactly the type of charm - I can't wait to hear!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Watch out! Charms in the Louisiana area could be voodoo. You might be turned into a wombat.

----------


## dday9

I told my employee that if she calls back to explain that I'll take an appointment over the phone, but that I am NOT driving back out there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Exactly the type of charm - I can't wait to hear!


Turns out, it was Lucky Charms....or at least one of them. He got a blue moon.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That sounds kind of dirty, when put that way.

----------


## eddecatoria

Sir how to post a thread?  I'm new here. Please help. Thanks.

----------


## szlamany

> That sounds kind of dirty, when put that way.


It's not dirty when used in a sentence!

"After Harry sat on the newly painted blue toilet seat he walked away with a blue moon!"

----------


## eddecatoria

anybody could help me please? sorry for posting here. I'm really registered but I can't post a new thread on this site.  So please allow me to post my problem.  Thanks for advance ADMIN.
Here's my Problem:

Private Sub BackgroundWorker1_DoWork(sender As Object, e As System.ComponentModel.DoWorkEventArgs) Handles BackgroundWorker1.DoWork
        AOB.BytesToScan = {txtboxAOB.Text}
        Dim Address As IntPtr = AOB.AobScan(txtboxProcess.Text)
        TextBox3.Text = Address.ToString()
    End Sub


It's not working when I'm trying to use a text box as the value of my array of bytes to be scanned.

----------


## Spooman

And not dirty if used to refer to Sally sitting on a loo

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> anybody could help me please? sorry for posting here. I'm really registered but I can't post a new thread on this site.  So please allow me to post my problem.  Thanks for advance ADMIN.
> Here's my Problem:
> Attachment 152491
> Private Sub BackgroundWorker1_DoWork(sender As Object, e As System.ComponentModel.DoWorkEventArgs) Handles BackgroundWorker1.DoWork
>         AOB.BytesToScan = {txtboxAOB.Text}
>         Dim Address As IntPtr = AOB.AobScan(txtboxProcess.Text)
>         TextBox3.Text = Address.ToString()
>     End Sub
> 
> ...


Your other posts were replied to fairly well, and have been merged into a thread in Forum Feedback.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow, THAT's what ended up on the new page? That's too boringly mundane for the Post Race.

----------


## Spooman

So true
Would you like to go back to Sally on the loo?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We might as well skip "to the loo".

----------


## szlamany

Given a choice between Skip and Sally - I'd prefer Sally.

----------


## szlamany

At least in the alley...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Where you might dally?

----------


## Spooman

> At least in the alley...


.. where Harry met Sally?

----------


## eddecatoria

If someone knows the solution regarding AOB scanning with Textbox.text as input for the value of array of bytes to be scanned please send me a message.  I'm willing to share this project when I'm done.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You put that in the Post Race? The question seems like it would be better suited to something like General Developer, though whether or not you are willing to share the project is entirely up to you.

----------


## dday9

I'm performing my first wedding as an ordained minister today in Baton Rouge. Hopefully Nate stays east, even then, it's only a CAT 1.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

'twould still make for a memorable wedding.

----------


## eddecatoria

> Your other posts were replied to fairly well, and have been merged into a thread in Forum Feedback.


What is the link of the reply sir? Thanks

----------


## passel

If you click on your name in the upper left corner of your post, one of the options shown is "View Forum Posts".
Click on that and you'll get a list of your posts. The post you're looking for is your first post, so it is at the bottom of the list.
Click on the thread topic ("Starting a new Thread"), to take you to that thread.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Good suggestion, but since this is the post race, here's the thread link:

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...g-A-New-Thread

(cause I needed something to say to stay in the race).

----------


## dday9

I just got my Mustang II back.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The way that font rendered, I was seeing that as Mustang IT.

----------


## eddecatoria

thank you

----------


## dday9

No prob bob.

----------


## RobDog888

> I just got my Mustang II back.


Pics of it didn't happen -_-

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still getting over the Must angst, too.

----------


## boops boops

> Still getting over the Must angst, too.


It's all part of growing up, Jumbo.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow, the Post Race fell off the first page.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

#Fake Newd#

----------


## RobDog888

Its time for snowy avatars!

----------


## dday9

I don't know if a snowy Louisiana avatar would work.

----------


## passel

As opposed to one from Los Angeles, California. Of course the state isn't emphasized it the avatar from L.A., so....
I guess you could do rain drops instead, plenty of that in Louisiana.

----------


## Spooman

The rain in ,,,

----------


## brad jones

Maybe it is time for a word association to get the race rolling again..... I'll toss a word to the group....

----------


## passel

> The rain in ,,,


Tulane, falls mainly ...

----------


## passel

Sitting in the Detroit airport waiting for the next flight. Flew overnight from Seattle, left a little before midnight Pacific time, and Detroit is Eastern zone so arrive a little after six in the morning (flight time around 4 hours 15 minutes). On to Ithaca, NY a little before 9:00.
Didn't mean to take the Red Eye, but didn't look closely at my reservation to see that the trip from Albuquerque started after 8pm, not am as I intended.

A woman in the row in front of me got out of her seat and made it to the aisle but then just laid down in the aisle passed out. Turns out everyone else in my row (five young people, compared to my around 60 years) were doctors, traveling to different parts of the world. They had already made an announcement asking if there was a doctor on board, so another one came from somewhere up front. The doctor on the other side of the aisle from me provided a stethoscope to the doctor who came from the front (he was older than the others, so looked more like a doctor) and they did some vitals. Won't bore you with all the details, but the doctor decided it was probably hypoglycemia, and she came around, they kept here laying down for a bit, and gave here orange juice to bring her sugar back up. Eventually she improved, but of course when we got to Detroit they had her wait on the plane until after everyone else debarked, and had a wheelchair waiting.

I was surprised that despite being a red eye flight, it was completely packed with very few empty seats. There was at least one spare a couple of rows in front of the woman who collapse, as they had one of the three that were sitting together on that side move up so the woman had two seats and could remain laying down for a while, but not in the aisle. Since she regurgitated a bit on the floor while passed out, they had me move my computer bag from under the seat in front of me to a spot in an overhead bin.

Anyway, safe so far, one more leg to go and then an hour drive to get home from the airport.

----------


## Spooman

> Tulane, falls mainly ...


... on the plane?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, it was the flight from Seattle (where pot is legal) that was the REAL red eye flight.

----------


## dday9

I just sold a CRM website for $1,500. I'm pretty stoked.

----------


## dday9

I have another automated email website that I'm working on for about $12k.

----------


## Spooman

What is a CRM website?

----------


## szlamany

> I just sold a CRM website for $1,500. I'm pretty stoked.


Is this a fully developed site that you are just installing for a new client?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> What is a CRM website?


CRM = Corpulent Rotisserie Meat

It's a Louisiana thing.

----------


## dday9

> What is a CRM website?


Customer Relationship Management website. Essentially it is a CRUD website to with customer data.

----------


## dday9

> Is this a fully developed site that you are just installing for a new client?


Yep, and what is great about it is that I am able to market this website to other independent insurance agency owners.

----------


## dday9

> CRM = Corpulent Rotisserie Meat
> 
> It's a Louisiana thing.


Crawfish Reward Machine, it dispenses 1 pealed crawfish after every 100 Facebook likes.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ooo, that's an even MORE Louisiana thing.

People eat crayfish up here...occasionally, but it seems really silly. Up here, they just don't grow all that big. I prefer to get more calories from the food I'm eating than the amount of calories I burn eating the food.

----------


## Spooman

> Ooo, that's an even MORE Louisiana thing.


A true bell-ringer, no less.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I saw a funny video about a guy ringing a bell at a football game. It's not exactly safe for this site, even though there isn't anything at all dirty going on.

----------


## dday9

I downloaded the newest FireFox browser and it... is... fast!

----------


## dday9

The only thing that I don't care about is that I use alt+s on vbforums to submit my replies, but alt+s in FF brings up the history.

----------


## RobDog888

So whats the new browser rankings? MS Edge should be replacing IE by now

----------


## szlamany

Edge sucks.  Won't even launch on my Surface Pro 2.  Can't remember what the suggested fix was - I know I was not wanting to apply it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Edge had a lot of optimism surrounding the initial release. I believe I have used it in a few places (including on my Surface Pro 2, by the way, but I came to doubt that just yesterday, and I haven't checked, yet), but it seems a bit buggy, to me. That's not a total surprise for such a new item, though.

----------


## RobDog888

We use it at work and its seems to be ok. No issues. I also use Chrome too there and Edge seems faster

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Edge is not a good browser, and you appreciate that more if your doing web development and testing it on the separate browsers, also i have never found Edge faster than Chrome. 

I have just downloaded the new Firefox browser its seem pretty quick but i will have to use it more to judge it properly, i do like the new GUI it just feels nicer and less bulky than old firefox

----------


## dday9

I've used FireFox enough now for me to replace it back as my numero uno browser. I then use Chrome, not because of how quick it is, but because of the apps that I use on it (piggy, the great suspender, and HTTPS everywhere). I use IE for work and flex just sits on the toolbar.

----------


## RobDog888

Spent 2 days on this damn rubber tree! PITA to take out.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, let's hope it doesn't bounce back.

----------


## dday9

I just visited my brother-in-law in the ICU.

----------


## dday9

The little bit that I could gather is that he got stupid drunk at a party last night, fell and hit his head. Apparently he would randomly start blacking out and finally one of his friends (also drunk) drove him to the hospital. From what I understand, his lungs slowly stopped working last night and his brain wasn't getting enough oxygen so he would blackout.

----------


## dday9

I am almost certain that he wasn't just drinking last night...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that sounds like a sedative, but it could be something over the counter.

----------


## dday9

I'm incredibly pissed.

----------


## dday9

He is only a few more months than I, but he still acts like we're young and dumb.

----------


## dday9

I got him licensed in insurance, got him two jobs, and he wound up quitting and going back to the restaurant industry working late nights and partying again.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Dude, you ARE young....though not dumb. Up until 27, each year lasts like about 400 days (even more when you are younger than 12). For a decade or so after 27, years are roughly 365 days, then they just start getting shorter and shorter. 

On the other hand, some people just never do get older.

----------


## CyberSurfer

Wow....i made this thread a little over 17 years ago - I logged in to these forums today for the first time in who knows how many years (edit: 11 years since I last posted!!), and my mind is blown that it's still going  :Big Grin:

----------


## szlamany

Must be great to see a legacy in action!  We've certainly exceeded your original challenge of 1000 posts!!

To be honest Post Race is in a bit of a lull right now - it's been much hotter just a few months ago!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

All of chit-chat is in a bit of a lull...or a lol, but lull is more accurate. The Post Race went through a revival a few years back when Niya tried for the crown, only to find out that posting many thousand posts in short order is boring.

----------


## szlamany

Moar mermaids!

----------


## Victor Bravo VI

**

----------


## dday9

Awesome name... VB6.

----------


## dday9

I can finally release this good news because everything's has gone through. I was recently given a portion of a book of business from an agent who decided to sell her book of business back to the company.

----------


## szlamany

That is great news.  What does it represent as a percentage of your total book now?

----------


## dday9

Before, my total book of business was roughly $500k and the premium assigned to me was roughly $324k. The only catch is that I only get paid 3.5% commission on the policies unless I cross-sell the insured another policy; so basically the name of the game is to cross-sell.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't understand a word of this.

----------


## dday9

Say an insured has an auto policy that was assigned to me and the premium is $1,000. At my current "assigned" commission rate I would only receive $35 (or 3.5%) off the renewal of the policy. However, let's say that I then sell the same insured a homeowners policy or a life policy, then I would receive $100 (or 10%) off the renewal of the policy.

----------


## RobDog888

Insurance is a scam! -_- lol

----------


## RobDog888

Well the guy I had remodeling one of the bathrooms at my rental house just bailed. Very unprofessional. Guess that's what I get for trying to save several thousand bucks.

----------


## dday9

Contractors and mechanics, the two most unreliable professions.

----------


## dday9

Well, next to politicians that is.

----------


## szlamany

Politicians seem very reliable at staying in office...

----------


## dday9

But not getting the job done.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And they grab all they can.

If somebody working on a bathroom starts bailing....that's bad.

----------


## dday9

It's even worse when the bomb defuser starts to bail too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The plumbers helper?

----------


## RobDog888

We figured out that the guy was working 2 projects. Probably underestimated the work for the price he was charging me and figured wasnt worth all the effort juggling 2. Missed a day last week because his wifes truck broke down. Then had a Dr appt tuesday all day but on monday he asked to be paid for the materials and labor on wednesday when we next meet on my lunch hour to go over the progress and deal with any issues. Then Tuesday night I mentioned there is an issue with the distance between the toilet and shower and he loses hit sheit. 

I figured he had planned on bailing on Monday and wanted to get some money and I would never see him again. Well I told him if he bails hes not getting paid as our agreement was to pay the materials as he buys them and the labor at the end of the job. So when he came that night to pick up his tools I paid him the $600 for materials and he didnt say a word about the $1,000 in labor he asked for on Monday. One just doesnt walk off a job a couple weeks before Christmas without some other job already in place. 

Guess it works out as he was in over his head and did some crappy work. Shower water pipe was "notched" into the walls vertical 2x4 but so deep that there was only 1/2" of wood left. Damn stud is now compromised and has to be replaced. A few other issues like that so glad hes gone. Plus it gives me a break from all his last minute demands of needing materials and fixtures for the morning with only 1.5 hours before he store closes crap!

Anyways at least I saved $1,000 in labor. I have a hauling/disposal guy coming tomorrow to load up a massive truck load of debris for the dump.

----------


## RobDog888

I secured a guy who came previously for an estimate within an hour that same night this idiot bailed. This new guy does great work for decades but wasnt available when I needed him. The bathroom in question is an on-suite to the master bedroom which I have rented out to tenants. Needless to say I had to get the bathroom remodeled and functional asap. It is a total gut job, everything needed to be torn out leaving just the 2x4's and subflooring.

Once this new guy is done with the last bathroom Im going to have him remodel the kitchen. Then the house is basically solid for the renters. I already replaced the 17 year old water heater with a new tankless on demand system. Maybe by the summer I'll upgrade the original forced air heating system to central air heating and cooling.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That on-demand, is that gas or electric?

----------


## RobDog888

> That on-demand, is that gas or electric?


Its a gas setup with 3/4" incoming line. Its rated for a 3-4 bathroom house but mine is only a 2 bathroom. Didnt want any issues for the renters do be complaining about not enough hot water if they all used it at once. 15 year warranty and so far its been great!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My hot water system is trapped by design. Basically, the house was built around a hot water tank. I can't even get the tank out of the space it's in without removing the door, and possibly the moulding around the door. Also, there is exactly ONE tank on the market that has the right dimensions to fit the space, which means that if it gets discontinued, I'm doomed. Therefore, I'm thinking of going to on demand, which takes up a whole lot less space, but it would have to be electric. Fortunately, the tank that is there is fairly new, so I don't have to worry about it for years.

----------


## dday9

My hot water heater went out and I considered going on-demand, but at the time I couldn't justify the cost. I'm kicking myself now, I really wish I would've spent the extra dollars.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm kind of feeling that way, too, but I have no choice other than electric, and I didn't find a good electric option until after I had the new tank. It barely matters, for me, as the cost difference is likely to be utterly trivial, but that could always change.

----------


## RobDog888

I cant wait to put in another tankless system at my "new" house (wifes house as I moved into hers). However it was build at the turn of the century (19th) and has so many freakin windows that it wont be up to code to install one. It needs 3 feet on both sides of wall space without windows. Im going to look into an electric system for this as the gas vents out the heat in force which I believe is where the code requirement comes in. Our water heater is ready to be replaced and is undersized too. Hopefully with tax refunds I can start in on some major renovations and remodeling for this house.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If you find an electric one that you like, and still like it after the install, then remember to post the info here, please. I don't expect to be looking for a good long time, but I do expect to be looking.

----------


## RobDog888

Will do! 

So more renovation problems at the rental house. Went to install the gas line for the new dryer (washer installed the day before) and turns out the gas shut off value is decades old and needs to be replaced. Its of the old type which are prone to leak at the seal around the handle. Now replacing it isn't that easy. Its recessed into a pocket in the wall and have to bust the other side of the wall in order to unscrew it from he gas line. Never fails to be a simple upgrade and turn into a major and costly issue lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, when it comes to house projects, you never really know what you're in for until it's too late.

A couple decades back, a buddy of mine decided to do a modest renovation to one room in his house before his son was born (it was on the way, and he knew it was a son, so you can see how long he thought this might take). By the time the project was over, he had replaced his entire house from the rafters to the foundation. The foundation and basement remained unchanged, as did the rafters and roof....EVERYTHING else had been replaced...and he was living in the barn for the first few months after the boy was born, since the house was in pieces.

When they took out part of a wall, they found that the guy who built the place had scrounged wood from various places. In fact, the guy doing the bulk of the work found his own name on some of the lumber. He remembered that the original builder had been his neighbor, and realized that the guy had been stealing wood from him to build the house. Other studs were burned most of the way through, and it was clear that the guy had swiped wood from a burned house. It went downhill from there.

----------


## RobDog888

Wow, just wow!

Ive replaced allot of the major components of my house already over the decades and have to remind myself is secondary now and I need to just get the basics done so I can move on to my primary house which needs everything!  :Frown:

----------


## RobDog888

So finally got the new washer and dryer installed last night. Washer I finished on Sunday but the dryer is gas and the valve at the wall was 60 years old. So the valve needed replacing. Had my plumber neighbor friend do it yesterday while I was at work but the flexible gas line to the dryer was the wrong size. Had to run to home depot and exchange it, go back and install it myself. Glad they now have a working washer and dryer as they had been broken for a couple months.

Looking forward to the weekend!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They must have been smelling a bit rank after that long without a washer.

----------


## passel

This is California, not Idaho.  :Wink:  They have these things called Laundromats, often collocated with a bar and restaurant so doing laundry can be an entertaining social event.

----------


## RobDog888

Anyone seen the new star wars movie yet? No spoilers please.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> This is California, not Idaho.  They have these things called Laundromats, often collocated with a bar and restaurant so doing laundry can be an entertaining social event.


We just wear our clothes until they smell so bad that a bear runs off with them. If we ever get them back....they're 'distressed', so we sell them all in designer boutiques to make extra cash for the holidays (bears are hibernating, so it's easier to get the clothes back).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Anyone seen the new star wars movie yet? No spoilers please.


It's got this big subplot where Chewie is taking bets on the outcome, while trying to get some action. It's just a bunch of hairy, bookie wookie nookie.

----------


## RobDog888

> We just wear our clothes until they smell so bad that a bear runs off with them. If we ever get them back....they're 'distressed', so we sell them all in designer boutiques to make extra cash for the holidays (bears are hibernating, so it's easier to get the clothes back).


 :LOL:

----------


## RobDog888

> It's got this big subplot where Chewie is taking bets on the outcome, while trying to get some *action*. It's just a bunch of hairy, bookie wookie nookie.


So theres a female wookie in it?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How would one ever know?

----------


## RobDog888

Actually isn't that big blonde woman from GoT play chewie now?

----------


## dday9

I lost my grandmother last night rather suddenly and unexpectedly.

----------


## RobDog888

Sorry to hear that  :Frown:  My condolences.

----------


## szlamany

@dday9 - very sorry to hear that.

----------


## dday9

Aside from my dad’s mother who passed away when he was 18, this is the first grandparent that I ever lost. So I’m simply happy with the fact that I got to spend 26 years with her.

----------


## dday9

Plus I have no regrets. In fact, just three weeks ago, after volunteering up at Boy Scout camp, when I was leaving it was right around the time that my grandparents would be going to church, and so I decided to attend church with them. And I could tell that it really made her day. Plus just this past Saturday she was at my house for my one year old’s birthday party.

----------


## dday9

I guess what I’m saying is that I’m confident that she knew we all loved her before she died and I’d like to believe that have her some comfort.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How old was she?

I'm without grandparents, at this point, but since both grandmothers made it to about 100, I knew them for much of my life. My mother's mother took a picture with a digital camera in the year before she died. She had been born in 1905. There were cameras around at that time, but they were a fair bit different. Just think of the changes in technology she saw in her life. Might be even more for us.

----------


## dday9

Well, it's weird. She lied about her age and even lied about a lot of other personal things that we didn't find out until my mom was about 45ish. So as far as we can guess she was probably close to 80.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We didn't start learning about some interesting things my grandfather did until he got dementia. Probably could have been called dimenstia for him, since it opened up whole dimensions of his life. He was always pretty taciturn up till then.

----------


## RobDog888

Hey guys finally getting a moment to post this up. Bought my wife a Golden Doodle for Christmas that she has been wanting for a long time. Now we have 3 dogs  :EEK!:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Cute pup!

----------


## RobDog888

Oh he is! Pics don't do him justice at all. Hes like a teddy bear but dog version

----------


## dday9

I used to be a dog person until I owned a pure-bred border collie... he drove me insane!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Border collies can do that. Those are serious working dogs. If they don't get to herd things, they can be terribly high-strung. 

I got caught in a sea of sheep last year. A herd of several thousand (maybe tens of thousands) were being moved down a highway to get them away from a fire. There were a handful of shepherds and a handful of border collies. The sheep were going absolutely bat-spit crazy, and me driving up to them didn't help. The rancher was in a truck leading. He told me to just drive through them, but as I approached, they started moving back the way they had come, and off into the woods on either side of the road. I felt the shepherds would prefer that I not spook the sheep in the wrong direction, so I parked. It took a while for the sheep to get up the nerve to pass the car, then they went by in a long, flowing, stinky, stream.

At the back of the herd were the border collies, and they were loving every minute of it. The sheep were moved a few miles, the collies ran a few tens of miles during that time. You could pretty much hear them saying, "yeah, yeah, let's move these frickin' oversized cue tips!!!"

----------


## dday9

That is a perfect description of border collies.

----------


## RobDog888

I thought they liked to patrol the border for illegals

----------


## szlamany

I had an Australian Shepard several decades ago.  Had some cool boomerang toy that he just loved.  Liked it even better when little kids were running around - instincts turned right on.

----------


## Peter Porter

Took a few minutes... programmed a simple app to get the number of birthdays shown on VB Forums today.  4009 is alot!

----------


## honeybee

Just read somewhere that the Afghan people love to use 1 Jan as their birthdays - many don't remember their birthdates, and those who do remember, cannot convert them from the Hijri calendar to the Roman or Greek calendar. Also with internet speeds being slow, whenever they are asked to pick their birthdate, they tend to just select what is already displayed, 1 Jan. :-D



I just hope they all didn't select the same year too. :-o

----------


## dday9

My wife and I have decided to become pescatarians. Luckily living this close to the gulf gives us a bunch of fresh options to choose from with regards to seafood.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's something fishy about that decision.

----------


## dday9

I'm doing it for health reasons. I'm curious if this new diet will help me lose weight, plus I'd really like to know where my food comes from. I'll still go hunting, kill my own food, and eat it. I've just seen too many videos of butchers using stuff like carbon monoxide to keep the meet looking fresh, I'd rather know how fresh something is up front.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, factory food is always a bit odd.

However, I'm reminded of a guy who brought some venison in to the Fish and Game office. The meat had a bunch of little brown spots all over it, though it was supposed to be quite fresh. The hunter was wondering what the spots were and whether the food was safe to eat. Half the staff studied the meat for some time before somebody thought to ask how he had been storing the meat. It had been in a colander in his fridge. The brown spots were where the holes in the colander had allowed air to get to the meat and oxidize that area. 

I generally support locovore, but it can't be for everyone. There simply isn't enough meat on the hoof to allow for more than about a third of the population (even out here) to eat wild/local. That changes if you go straight vegetarian, but even then there would be enough to feed people if we just foraged.

----------


## RobDog888

Sup guys! I'm back from the dead. Had caught that serious new flu. Lost a week and a half of my life

----------


## dday9

Mais me too, I'm still feeling like crap.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We've had loads of people out of the office for that reason. I've been out of the office to AVOID that reason. It's worked thus far.

----------


## RobDog888

Still trying to get back to 100%. Bad cough is all that's left. Although I did lose some significant weight specifically my gut  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Contents, I presume. 

I'm in Albuquerque. Last time I was here, I came home with a cold. Might happen again. I'm not blaming the location, I'm blaming the travel to and from.

----------


## passel

I was in Albuquerque the first week in August, and the first week of November.
The first trip I think I ate something for the last meal there before heading back to New York so had unpleasant intestinal problems starting early in the morning (around 3am) the day of the trip back.
For the November trip I meant to travel back Friday morning, but inadvertently pick an 8pm flight, not 8am flight. And the trip back to New York involved Alaskan Airlines through Seattle, so the trip was a Red Eye from Seattle to New York so I didn't get home until Saturday morning.

I just got back from a week trip (Monday down, Friday back) to Orlando a few hours ago. These were all business trips, so not a lot of sightseeing, although I did take the tramway up to Sandia Peak that last day of the Albuquerque August trip, before the infamous restaurant visit. I found it interesting that the tram system was built by the same Swiss company that built the cable car system in Lucerne, Switzerland, which I rode in August 1984.

 Getting out of Orlando was quite a zoo. So many people traveling out of there on Friday. I was glad I hit the security line two hours before the flight because you really needed most of that time there. I'm used to smaller airports where such a lead time is unnecessary.

----------


## dday9

I was in Orlando for Christmas until New Years and now I just got back from Tampa (went on Tuesday). Orlando was pleasure and Tampa was business, but both were fun.

----------


## RobDog888

I went to the store today and now Im back home.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I wandered around today.

----------


## dday9

I ordered hash browns with my grand slam.

----------


## RobDog888

I drank some coffee this morning.

Whats for lunch?

----------


## dday9

Crawfish etouffee!

----------


## RobDog888

Bacon avocado cheese burger and fries!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sushi.

----------


## dday9

It is snowing/sleeting in south Louisiana  :EEK!:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It is raining in Idaho.....we should trade.

----------


## RobDog888

Its cold in LA, 70/50  :EEK!:

----------


## dday9

So... apparently I hate snow.

----------


## RobDog888

Happy Hump Day guys!

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If you are a bactrian camel, do you celebrate Tuesdays and Thursdays?

----------


## RobDog888

> If you are a bactrian camel, do you celebrate Tuesdays and Thursdays?


Well of course

----------


## dday9

Funny BB code:

I have nothing to say, but if I did, this would be it! 

This is a placeholder for a future canned text entry....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Would alphabet soup be considered canned text?

----------


## RobDog888

> Would alphabet soup be considered canned text?


Yes and Kraft Mac n Cheese Alphabet Shapes would be considered boxed text

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fraudulent notes are best seen in con text.

----------


## RobDog888

Lotus notes are very fast

----------


## brad jones

```
Would this be a 
                 c
                 l
                 i
                 f
                 f

                 n
                 o
                 t
                 e
                 ?
```

----------


## dday9

Absolutely.

----------


## dday9

I've just downloaded FireFox Quantum's developer edition and this sucker is FAST!

----------


## passel

Firefox Quantum Developer? So, you're talking FireFox 58 right? I found the Internet Explorer dig in the article a bit humorous.

----------


## dday9

Actually it's FireFox 59 and it's awesome.

----------


## dday9

That dig was hilarious by the way.

----------


## RobDog888

I spilled some soda on my notes, does that make them sticky notes?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's why you should always keep your notes on the top shelf. After all, most guys have a hard time hitting the high notes.

----------


## RobDog888

No one uses notes anymore, make a note of that.

----------


## dday9

I just created made a general purpose .net JSON serializer/deserializer. You should check it out in the codebank  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's dangerously non chit-chat-ish.

----------


## dday9

:EEK!: 

What have I done?!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Revived the post race, apparently.

Two days in a meeting, and darn near NOTHING was posted in all of Chit-Chat.

----------


## RobDog888

> Revived the post race, apparently.
> 
> Two days in a meeting, and darn near NOTHING was posted in all of Chit-Chat.


That is the essence of chit chat

----------


## dday9

A guy just came into my office with one eye missing. It creeped me out.

----------


## dday9

And in Louisiana fashion, he lost it hunting alligators, though a gator didn't actually cause the accident.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Was it preceded by either: "Hold my beer!" or "Hey guys, watch this!"?

----------


## RobDog888

So how bout that superbowl?

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Its on to damn late, i had to go to Bed just into the the 3rd Quarter as it was 2 am and i was in work the next day!

You guys have no consideration for a international audience  :Smilie:  

I have to say Foles played great though, they have a nice problem at QB for next year

----------


## dday9

I'm not a Patriots fan by any means, but Brady played exceptionally well too. 505 yards, 3 touchdowns, and a QB rating of 115.4. With stats like that, your defense lost you the game, not the other way around.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The defenses on both teams were terrible. The Pats never punted in the entire game, so the vaunted Eagles defense never got a stop aside from the strip sack that won the game. 

The Eagles don't have a good QB problem for next year, they have a pretty miserable one. Unless Foles is willing to play backup for small money (he actually might, cause he's a different sort), he'll be gone. Carson Wentz is just too good to leave on the bench. He's better than Foles, even after the end to this season. So, Foles will depart to greener pastures....MUCH greener....lots of green, really, and the Eagles will have a great QB...with no safety net, just like every other team.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Of course it's a good problem, they could be the Browns or one of the other teams with no chance. 

Whenever you have a decision to make between 2 good options thats a good place to be in.

----------


## dday9

The Browns have a management problem. They have some talent, they just can't manage nor coach their team.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The Browns have been a mess for years. A buddy of mine is a Browns fan, so we laugh about it a fair amount. I was surprised to see them go 0-16 this last year. Not sure what to expect next year. It kind of depends on whether or not they swing and miss on yet another quarterback.

----------


## RobDog888

It was still a good game. Not one sided at all. Half time sucked arse and our pizza arrived late and not hot enough but oh well

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My pizza was JUST hot enough. I've been going over to a buddy's house for several years now. He makes up a bunch of pizza dough and the rest of us bring toppings and appetizers. I brought along a tin of chipotle peppers in some kind of sauce I can't spell or pronounce (mostly cause I forget, though not entirely). As a pizza topping they were awesome. Loads of flavor, and a medium amount of heat.

----------


## dday9

I just pulled up the sales tax for my city: 10.75%

----------


## dday9

We're ranked 8th highest in the state.

----------


## dday9

Bernice, Farmerville, Jonesville, and Lake Providence are tied for the highest sales tax: 12%

----------


## RobDog888

In LA county where most live its 9.5% but several cities within it have district tax added to make it 10.5%  :Frown:

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think we have 6%, but it's on EVERYTHING, including food. The cities keep asking for the ability to set their own rates, but the state consistently denies them. That's kind of ironic. The state is arguing that the feds are too overbearing and decisions should be made closer to home...except that they take action each year to prevent the cities from having any authority. I guess decisions are best made somewhat closer to home, but not TOO close to home, cause that would just be bad.

----------


## dday9

Whenever I bought my truck, I paid $31k for it. I had $3,000 as a down payment, $3,000 for my trade-in, and then I financed the rest. The sales tax came out to like $3.4k, it basically wiped out my down payment and then some of my trade-in.

----------


## RobDog888

> Whenever I bought my truck, I paid $31k for it. I had $3,000 as a down payment, $3,000 for my trade-in, and then I financed the rest. The sales tax came out to like $3.4k, it basically wiped out my down payment and then some of my trade-in.


Depends on your financing interest rate. When I bought my 2015 mustang I put a G down to order it and when came in I financed the rest with 2.49% for 6 years. Stupid registration tags were $600 almost as much as the entire term financing cost. the tags "were" going down but then stupid governer brown jacked up the fees with a $185 increase on top of your regular fees

----------


## dday9

My interest rate came out to 4%, but I was a little stubborn in that I didn't want to extend it past 60 months. They could've gotten me a lower rate for a longer term, but then I'd also have an early payoff penalty.

----------


## RobDog888

If I went 60 months I would have got 1.99% but for 1/2% I figured with no early payoff its worth doing 72. Then if I want or am able to I can pay off earlier

----------


## Dave Sell

Forums will never need more than 64K responses to a post.

- Bill Gates

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think I am at 1.9% for 48 months, or something like that. I overpay by 10% per month, or therebouts. Not sure when the payoff is, and I guess I don't much care. I shouldn't be paying off that much because I can get better rates in bond funds these days. I'd just rather dump the debt.

----------


## RobDog888

Finally got some rain this week. I didn't wash my car so not sure why lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Been getting lots of snow this week, even into the valleys. Skiing has been great last week and this week. Too bad it's already March, so the skiing will be ending pretty soon.

----------


## RobDog888

Need to submit a website to google and Bing. Havent done this in at least a decade. Things have changed allot.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You submit websites? I figured this was more of a pull than a push.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Spring has arrived. The temperatures are getting into the 60s today, with warmer temperatures to come each day for the next few. Time to take the skis out of the car and swap out the studded tires.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Temps just missed 60. Too many clouds early, I suppose.

----------


## RobDog888

Actually had some light rain/sprinkles here. Cold weather down into the upper 60s.

I did finally get my Shelby towed home from the shop after 4 years of being there  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's why it rained.

We're having sun and mid-50s. We should get into the upper 60s today. That would make it the warmest day of the year, thus far. The skis are out of the car, the studded tires come off tomorrow. Spring is here.

----------


## RobDog888

Isnt spring next week?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, our clocks already sprung. I don't pay attention to the celestial spring, just the biological spring: Geese start showing up on top of buildings so they can hiss at me (I seem to cause them particular offense), flowers start blooming, and so on.

----------


## dday9

I hate geese; the little bastards are mean!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They are only somewhat mean. If they were REALLY mean, they'd improve their aim.

Actually, Canada Geese are not as mean as lots of other geese. They are nowhere near as aggressive. The only time I had one come after me was when I was on a bike and suddenly came up on a pair with goslings. The goose herded the goslings into a pond, while the gander came after me. Darn near anything would react the same way when surprised, so I wasn't bothered by it. That guy never got me, either. Mostly a bunch of flapping and hissing. All sound and fury.

----------


## RobDog888

Gooses are good for nothing lol

----------


## RobDog888

Now I'm having the second bathroom remodeled at the rental house. Its a total gut job. Seems yesterday when they turned off the power they did something to knock out all the power to the garage.  :Frown:  Never fails, one job creates multiple repair jobs.

----------


## dday9

Mais you always got something going on with those rental houses!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah. I found a bit of a leak under my kitchen sink. At first, I felt it was just a bad joint on the P-trap. Having had a closer look at it, I realize that the P-trap isn't a conventional P-trap. Somebody manufactured their own in such a way that it doesn't really work with any standard sink drain. The leak has to do with trying to connect standard 1.5" drain pipe to 2" ABS built such that one of the junctions is always under water. I'll never get that sealed well enough with just a compression coupling, so I need to...do something else. I just haven't figured out quite what I'm going to do, yet. I could either extend the 2" ABS to move the joint higher, or replace the whole P-trap arrangement with conventional stuff. I kind of like it, because the oversized P-trap is very clog-resistant.

----------


## dday9

I'm thinking about updating and then monetizing my tutorial website. Has anyone gone about doing this?

----------


## szlamany

New HP Elitebook 850 G4!  Windows 10 Enterprise 2016 LTSB!

Inter Core i7 7600U - 16 GB RAM.

Installing SQL and VS tomorrow!

----------


## dday9

Fancy, I've always liked HPs.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I'm thinking about updating and then monetizing my tutorial website. Has anyone gone about doing this?


I think this is a tricky thing to do. Whatever you do dont put up some sort of paywall there are so many tutorial sites out there your web traffic would just disappear.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I assumed that monetizing meant: Selling ads.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

@szlamany: So, why that choice? The specs look pretty nice, though you didn't mention whether or not it has an SSD drive, which I'm totally sold on these days. But still, I assume you looked around, so what was the selling point for you? 

I keep toying with upgrading...then I remember that there is nothing working poorly on what I have, so what can I gain that is worth the money?

----------


## wes4dbt

> I keep toying with upgrading...then I remember that there is nothing working poorly on what I have, so what can I gain that is worth the money?


Yeah my desktop is 3yrs old and Win 7 and I'm itching for a new machine but this one works great and I have upgraded it to a SSD.  But I'm retired now and don't need to worry about keeping up with my clients machine, plus I have a Win 10 surface pro.  So I can't find a real reason to fork out $1,000.  But as soon as one comes out with truly new features, I probably jump on it.

----------


## szlamany

My new place of employment just migrated to Windows 10 - this was one of two laptop models they are going to support (they image workstations and laptops and must have everyone running the same hardware).

It does have an SSD drive - boots really fast (of course windows 10 now "saves" the kernel on disk and re-boot simply "restores" to that).

Just got SQL installed this morning - seems to run well so far.  Got to get VS installed next...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought you were self employed writing custom stuff for education?

----------


## szlamany

I took a job with one of my bigger clients (had this client since 1988).  They had an IT guy (that I worked with in the 1980's) retiree - replaced him with a job jumper - lasted a bit more than a year.  He left - and I thought... health benefits, two pensions vested in 5 years - keep my existing clients (now I work twice as many hours!).  It's been interesting to say the least!  And I went and landed a new school in Texas two months ago (college).  I'm doing a custom housing system for them now followed by a Food Ordering system for on campus catering.

It's nice being comfortable with change!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, that's a good thing. That pension can sure ease retirement concerns a bit. Not many of those around anymore, though.

----------


## RobDog888

> Mais you always got something going on with those rental houses!


I only have one rental. 

Finally got the power issue resolved. Bad breaker to the garage

----------


## RobDog888

Throwback Thursday!

It was 11 years ago that I created Gangsta Yoda Forums R.I.P.

https://web.archive.org/web/20120519...m:80/index.php

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Been around a loooong time.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Nice, but it's no BATTLE PROGRAMMERS ALLIANCE

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, certainly not, but nothing compares to that one.

----------


## dday9

I just met Jeff Brantley in Chattanooga while I was outside smoking a cigar.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I suppose I could look it up, but since this is Chit-Chat: Who's that?

----------


## Pc Monk



----------


## dday9

Sorry for the delay, I was out of town (as you could tell) for the week up in Tennessee. Jeff Brantley was a pitcher and is now a sportscaster for the Reds.

----------


## dday9

It was crazy because I was just talking to this rando and the conversation went like this:

----------


## dday9

Me: Where you from?

----------


## dday9

Him: Oh, up in Ohio.

----------


## dday9

Me: My best friend growing up is a from Columbus. His family are huge fans of the Buckeye's.

----------


## dday9

Him: I'm sure, with them being from Columbus. What, I bet that you're a Tiger fan?

----------


## dday9

Me: Hell yeah! I love football, what about you?

----------


## dday9

Him: I'm OK with football, but I like baseball.

----------


## dday9

Me: Me, I'm cool with watching baseball live, I hate it on TV, but if you put it on the radio then I'm all ears! I love listening to it all day every day on the radio. Man, I was surprised at Houston's win last year, they were such a young team!

----------


## dday9

Him: Did you see the play that their 3rd baseman made the other night? It reminded me of (some play from the 70s that I had no idea what he was referencing... I was also a little drunk)!

----------


## dday9

Me: Growing up, keep in mind I'm only 26, but man I loved watching to Cal Ripken Jr play. I bought his glove and everything.

----------


## dday9

Him: Yeah... I used to pitch against him. (he finishes his cigarette) Well I need to go up to my room and go every some play-by-play. I do a little bit on TV for the Reds and need to get caught up.

----------


## dday9

I go up to my mom's room (my parents were at the conference too) and tell her what happened because she's a big sports fan and we start looking up keywords on Google like "TV", "Cincinnati Reds", and "Pitcher" until I found a picture of him and I was like "THAT'S HIM!"

----------


## dday9

It was such a cool experience, but he probably thought that I was just some drunk coullion trying to make small talk.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Technically, he was right  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

Yeah... I guess so lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> It was such a cool experience, but he probably thought that I was just some drunk coullion trying to make small talk.


Some drunk crouton?

Some drunk bouillon....cubed?

At least you didn't know who he was, either.

----------


## dday9

For schlitz and giggles, I decided to lookup the first image when searching coullion and it appropriately came up with this:

----------


## dday9

Good ole cocaine wayne!

----------


## RobDog888

For a minute I thought you were talking to yourself dday lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hard to say.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Post Race.

----------


## dday9

Hurray!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Post fact

----------


## szlamany

1 + 1 = 2

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Only in certain contexts.

----------


## dday9

The Earth is flat.

----------


## dday9

This guy's a real doctor.

----------


## RobDog888

Post operative

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's good to know the world is still a weird place.

----------


## FunkyDexter

What did the pirate say on his 80th birthday?


Aye, Matey!

----------


## szlamany

I've been working with someone that has that last name.   I get off the phone and go Arrgh Matey every time!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I wouldn't even be waiting till I got off the phone.

----------


## szlamany

Pirate keyboard

----------


## dday9

Today marks the start of the third week that I have been sick.

----------


## dday9

Coincidentally I have also lost 9 pounds, so that's good right?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Have you checked your pockets?

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Or down the back of your sofa?

----------


## szlamany

> Today marks the start of the third week that I have been sick.


Well, that's not healthy!

What ails you?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought I had whooping cough last week. A couple other guys in the office had it, and I had the symptoms. Of course, the symptoms are essentially the same symptoms for several other things, too, so I went to the doctor for the test. The test is quick and horrific. However, in the end it came back negative, so I don't know what I had. Mostly over it, though.

----------


## RobDog888

> Today marks the start of the third week that I have been sick.


You have that bad flu/ I had it in January and took 3 weeks+ to get over it

I lost 1.5 belt notches too lol

----------


## dday9

I can't keep anything down. I just keep throwing up. Today I've eaten a piece of french bread and some jello, can you guess where that ended up too?

----------


## szlamany

3 weeks of that kind of illness requires a doctor visit.  Have you had a visit???

----------


## RobDog888

Sounds like the flu but it shouldn't last that long

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, if you haven't been able to keep anything down for an extended length of time, that's pretty bad.

By the way, the few times I've had issues like that, the one thing that I WAS able to keep down was ginger ale, taken slowly.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Definitely see a Doc.  Also, lots of sports drinks are a good idea because it helps the body keep it's vitamins and minerals up.

----------


## FunkyDexter

You might be pregnant :EEK!:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Just came back from WA. As I crossed into ID, I was passed by a truck with a sign on it that I barely caught. I had to speed up to overtake it to see whether it really said what I thought it said. It did say what I thought it said: Blue Mountain Bigfoot Research, along with a URL. Very appropriately, the URL can't be found, but the group can...under a different URL.

----------


## szlamany

You are so lucky they didn't see you!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was thinking that, too. People already call me sasquatch, so if they had looked out the window...they probably wouldn't have had a camera ready.

I went to their website. There are a few sighting reports. What's kind of funny is how they managed to always make sightings in places where the camera was conveniently either absent, or out of reach.

----------


## fafalone

Come on guys, this is 63238, I say we keep going until 65536 to see if something explodes  :Alien Frog:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Give it time.

----------


## RobDog888



----------


## szlamany

We are here!!! We are here!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're not ALL here. I'm a bit elsewhere.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There was that racing going on a couple years ago when people thought they could take the top spot. At the time I suggested that was a hill to steep to climb for no reward. I think people have realized just how hard it is to come up with  7,000 plus posts of nonsensical drivel.

----------


## dday9

I've become active in my local Libertarian caucus and I'm creating a website that can really impact our reach in Louisiana.

----------


## dday9

I remember that someone else on here is a Libertarian, but I can't remember who it is.

----------


## dday9

I'm also attending a local LGBT+ pride gathering that allows various groups/individuals to setup tables. I'm trying to make a "Libertarians supported equal marriage since its inception in 1972" schpiel.

----------


## szlamany

TG is libertarian.

----------


## dday9

That's right! I need to reach out to him.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I'm also attending a local LGBT+ pride gathering that allows various groups/individuals to setup tables


Speaking as a DBA that's a bad idea.  You really should be limiting access to the ability to issue DDL commands.




> I'm trying to make a "Libertarians supported equal marriage since its inception in 1972" schpiel.


But it's great that equijoins are fully supported. :Alien Frog:

----------


## dday9

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Oh lort!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Your tables should have primary keys. I suggest a big cardboard key with a GUID written on it. Most people won't get it, but those who do will certainly approach you.

----------


## RobDog888

Got our puppy scheduled for getting snipped next week.

----------


## dday9

Don't let PETA know.

----------


## dday9

Or do, and watch some heads explode.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, I'd guess that PETA is on board with spay/neuter. I don't have any first hand knowledge either way, but it seems like something they'd back rather than fight, as it reduces the number of unwanted/neglected/abused animals.

----------


## dday9

It’s a mixed bunch. Some encourage it for those reasons, others hate it because it takes away from the animal’s “dignity”

----------


## FunkyDexter

That's not all it takes away :EEK!:

----------


## dday9



----------


## RobDog888

> It’s a mixed bunch. Some encourage it for those reasons, others hate it because it takes away from the animal’s “dignity”


Dignity? Damn snowflake generation! I mean come on, grow a pair!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Then chop them off...then grow them back again.

----------


## RobDog888

How many will each produce when planted?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Naughts.

----------


## passel

> How many will each produce when planted?


I think you've misunderstood how a puppy farm works.

----------


## RobDog888

> I think you've misunderstood how a puppy farm works.


Isnt that where they grow and harvest  puppies?  :Confused:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, that's where they harness puppies up to miniature plows and make them till the fields.

----------


## RobDog888

Similar to a puppy mill? Harness the pups and make them drive that big stone wheel crushing wheat for use in making hot dog buns?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Things are a bit slow this morning. I just did a lap around the office. I'm the only person from our group that is here today. Should have worked from home, as I had originally planned. Vacations and training seem to have gobbled up everybody else. Got both out of the way earlier.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Slow on the forum, too.

----------


## szlamany

May 23rd was the RD post prior to your new posts today.  Post Race has become Post Rest.

Restful Post - sounds Ajax'y...

----------


## dday9

I'm considering running for a State Senator position under the Libertarian Party banner.

----------


## szlamany

Do you mean actually running for a state senate seat?  How many senators does your state have?

----------


## dday9

Louisiana has faced a budget crisis nearly every other years since 2007, in part because Gov. Jindal sold some big settlements that fluffed the budget at the time and now we're paying for it.

----------


## dday9

Also in part because the Louisiana constitution doesn't allow for cuts to too much of our budget.

----------


## szlamany

Connecticut is also a royal mess - can't wait for November to see if the electorate has enough clarity of mind to vote for a new set of ideas!

----------


## dday9

> Do you mean actually running for a state senate seat?  How many senators does your state have?


State legislator. There are 39 senators in the upper chamber.

----------


## dday9

I'm thinking about running on 3 core issues:
Reforming government employees retirement and/or payEliminate the corporate taxRepeal the prohibition on cannabis

----------


## dday9

Reforming government employees retirement and/or pay

Government employees should be subject to the same taxes/tax rules and retirement age as employees in private sector get.

----------


## szlamany

I always had this feeling you were on the younger side - of course you've been a member here since 2011, so add 7 years right away!

Good luck!  Need non-insiders running for office at all levels - the swamp is in each state capital - not just DC!

----------


## dday9

Eliminate the corporate tax

According to the most recent (2015 - 2016) Louisiana annual tax collection report (http://revenue.louisiana.gov/Publica...AR(15-16).pdf), the tax collected was $188.7m (pg. 28). The number of businesses with a tax liability is 12,447 (pg. 30) or 12.31% of businesses. This would mean that the average amount that a business paid in corporate income taxes was $15,160. I would much rather see that tax burden be replaced with better job opportunities.

----------


## szlamany

> Eliminate the corporate tax
> 
> According to the most recent (2015 - 2016) Louisiana annual tax collection report (http://revenue.louisiana.gov/Publica...AR(15-16).pdf), the tax collected was $188.7m (pg. 28). The number of businesses with a tax liability is 12,447 (pg. 30) or 12.31% of businesses. This would mean that the average amount that a business paid in corporate income taxes was $15,160. I would much rather see that tax burden be replaced with better job opportunities.


That is a small amount of revenue with the matching burden against too few entities.

----------


## dday9

Repeal the prohibition on cannabis

Not only would this seriously help us in sales tax collections, but Louisiana is the prison capital of the world and this would certainly help alleviate that problem.

----------


## szlamany

link above does not work...

----------


## dday9

> I always had this feeling you were on the younger side - of course you've been a member here since 2011, so add 7 years right away!


Yeah, I'm turning 27 this year. So I would definitely be the youngest in the legislation if it pans out.




> Good luck! Need non-insiders running for office at all levels - the swamp is in each state capital - not just DC!


Especially running with the Libertarian Party, traditionally they've been shut out of debates here in Louisiana.

----------


## dday9

> link above does not work...


Odd... Here is the link with the most recent 3: http://revenue.louisiana.gov/NewsAnd...s/Publications

----------


## RobDog888

Cali is the worst state in the union! Im so fed up with the high taxes, nothing getting repaired or upgraded with that tax money and massive overcrowding and traffic that hopefully one day I can move out of state

----------


## dday9

Oh, it somehow hyperlinked the end parenthesis: http://revenue.louisiana.gov/Publications/AR(15-16).pdf

----------


## dday9

> Cali is the worst state in the union! Im so fed up with the high taxes, nothing getting repaired or upgraded with that tax money and massive overcrowding and traffic that hopefully one day I can move out of state


The combined tax rate for Sacramento County is 7.75%, whereas the combined tax rate for my parish is 10.75%. Plus, they're wanting to increase our state tax (which is 5%) up one point bringing our new combined tax rate to 11.75%.

----------


## RobDog888

> The combined tax rate for Sacramento County is 7.75%, whereas the combined tax rate for my parish is 10.75%. Plus, they're wanting to increase our state tax (which is 5%) up one point bringing our new combined tax rate to 11.75%.


Check Los Angeles county tax rates with district tax rates for the suburbs which is where most people live. Pico rivera sales tax rate is 10.25% same as Compton and other cities

----------


## RobDog888

Speaking of which, I guess I should finish my 1st quarter sales tax filing as its almost 2 months late lol

----------


## dday9

I also recently did the math on how much legislators are paid. In Louisiana, legislators have a flat salary of $16,800 per year plus an additional $6,000 expense allowance. On its face, that doesn't seem like much, but where legislators essentially double their money is on the per diem allowance of $156 per day. This per diem adds an additional $13,260 for 85 day sessions and $10,140 on 60 day sessions.

Assuming no special sessions (and this year there has already been 17 days of special sessions), this means that a Louisiana legislature would earn up to $36,060 for a part-time job. Consider for a moment that the average per capita income in Louisiana according to the 2010 census is $20,367. I would advocate for one: replacing the hybrid salary/per deim mix with just a flat salary and two: have a flat salary properly reflect the average per capita income of a part-time job in Louisiana.

----------


## szlamany

#dday is trending on twitter

----------


## dday9

lol, I'd hope so.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We have no local taxes, so state taxes are THE taxes. I think the income tax is 10% and sales tax is 6%, but that sales tax is on everything, including groceries, which most states exempt. Of course, then there's property tax, and I have no idea what rate I pay there.

My mother was a state legislator in NH. There are LOADS of representatives in that tiny state. They got paid somewhere around $100 per year, but got a per diem that added about $1,000 once mileage was added in (I think my mother got $0.25 per mile, and something for meals and lodging). Basically, they were working for free. So, why serve? Some did it for civic pride, some had other reasons. My mother had been doing research for her doctoral dissertation, but got into it a bit too much, dropped the degree and ran for office at both state and local levels (county doesn't mean much in NH, but towns mean a whole lot).

I think the point is that the system will manage. If the legislators make enough that they don't do anything else, then they might not do anything else. If they make almost nothing, you'll still get folks to serve, you just have to understand why.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As for your first plank. How do state employees get any different tax consideration down there? Up here, we pay the same taxes, and are mandated by law to be paid roughly equivalent to the private sector. During the recession, the legislature didn't want to do that, so they disbanded the working group that checked the private sector. Basically, they were using the excuse that they didn't know, so the law couldn't apply. Since then, the group got back together. They point out that we get paid less than the private sector jobs in the same area, but nothing changes.

I think their wrong. We still have decent health insurance, and we have a retirement system that isn't desperately underfunded as it is in most states. Those factors count for something. I'll actually be able to retire...except that health insurance will end on that day, and I won't be able to afford to buy any, so I guess I'll have to get a job. That's a ways off, though, and a whole lot could change between now and then.

----------


## szlamany

I just got off the phone with one of my clients - they need me to help them do an analysis of retirees and health care costs (they are a municipality).

They have come to realize that pension payments are tied nicely to years of service.  Someone with 15 years in gets a smaller monthly pension amount.  Someone with 30 years of service gets a bigger pension payment.

What they have also come to realize is that those same two retirees are getting the EXACT same level of health insurance coverage paid for by the town.

They want to change this - the 15 year person gets only 50% coverage compared to the 30 year person getting 100% coverage, for example.

That sucks!

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I'm thinking about running on 3 core issues:
> Reforming government employees retirement and/or payEliminate the corporate taxRepeal the prohibition on cannabis


Corporation tax is probably the one policy there that i dont understand. Generally it seems clear to me that Companies particularly big business make huge profits and have many ways of avoiding tax to they already pay far less than they should. 

Maybe you could argue some small business pay to much tax, i could certainly see a policy that shifted some of the tax burden away form smaller business being popular, removing corporation tax completely would probably just blow a huge hole in the state budget.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Trouble with that idea is that you'll probably find small businesses are the only ones paying the taxes in the first place.  The big boys'll already be avoiding them by siting their head office out of state and citing the siting.  So you shift the tax on toto the big boys and end up collecting nothing.

The same phenomenon is true of income taxes.  Folks who've got high incomes can afford the tricks required to avoid paying the taxes.

The only reliably unavoidable taxes are taxes on consumption, ie VAT, sales tax etc.  Of course, if you drop income based taxes and whack up consumption taxes you end up hitting the poor diss-proportionately because our basic necessities for life tend to remain the same regardless of how much we earn.

So then you end up only taxing luxuries which would be a ridiculously small base.

I don't have answers to any of it.  All I know is it pays to be wealthy.

----------


## dday9

> Trouble with that idea is that you'll probably find small businesses are the only ones paying the taxes in the first place. The big boys'll already be avoiding them by siting their head office out of state and citing the siting. So you shift the tax on toto the big boys and end up collecting nothing.


(page 26 of the annual report linked before)

Of the 12,447 businesses, 92 businesses are responsible for 58.19% of the tax liability. These 92 businesses are those who have taxable income of $10m or more. All in all, there are 8 brackets that pay corporate taxes, the bottom 6 who have a taxable income of $1m or less make up only 17.37% of the tax liability. To your point, the top two tax brackets make up more than 4/5ths of the entire corporate income tax revenue.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> So you shift the tax on toto


Yeah, do that and they'll bless the rains down in Africa.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> (page 26 of the annual report linked before)
> 
> Of the 12,447 businesses, 92 businesses are responsible for 58.19% of the tax liability. These 92 businesses are those who have taxable income of $10m or more. All in all, there are 8 brackets that pay corporate taxes, the bottom 6 who have a taxable income of $1m or less make up only 17.37% of the tax liability. To your point, the top two tax brackets make up more than 4/5ths of the entire corporate income tax revenue.


That can be pretty misleading, though. If you were to have a single tax bracket, people making five times as much will pay five times as much tax. So, the top end will always pay a bigger portion of the tax simply because they make a bigger portion of the profit.

----------


## dday9

I would not advocate for a restructuring, rather a removal.

----------


## szlamany

> Yeah, do that and they'll bless the rains down in Africa.


Thank you - I really need that laugh!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Go ahead and mock.  I won't hold you back.  But I will hold the line.  :Wink:

----------


## szlamany

I'm not going to be to get these songs out of my mind!

Maybe this will help

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...hMhOCAkCydRLZU

----------


## FunkyDexter

Damn you!  I clicked it

----------


## RobDog888

> I'm not going to be to get these songs out of my mind!
> 
> Maybe this will help
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...hMhOCAkCydRLZU


You know in Kodi when the fcc or isp/webhost finds there is an illegal distribution of movies/tv shows they are now replacing the movie with a rick roll video. So when trying to watch GoT episode it looks legit but then BAM! "You know the rules and so do I..." LOL

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I like this link better:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjbpwlqp5Qw

----------


## FunkyDexter

Nope.  Not gonna click it.  No Sirree Bob.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

```
I would not advocate for a restructuring, rather a removal.
```

Out of interest if hypothetically you were in a position to do this, how would you make up the tax shortfall? or would you not make up the shortfall and just provide less services ?

$188.7m is a lot of money to cut from a budget

----------


## dclamp

> Cali is the worst state in the union! Im so fed up with the high taxes, nothing getting repaired or upgraded with that tax money and massive overcrowding and traffic that hopefully one day I can move out of state


Release the prisoners!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Nope.  Not gonna click it.  No Sirree Bob.


It isn't bad. It's a rendition of a Toto song done in a pretty interesting way.

----------


## szlamany

I guess with all the finger snapping in that video you would have to say it was click bait, for sure!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Never thought of it that way, but....yeah, I guess it is.

----------


## RobDog888

"Charrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That covers all the angles.

----------


## RobDog888

My biggest pet peeve... People that don't do what they are supposed to do or what they say they going to do!!!

----------


## szlamany

My biggest pet peeve...  visit a site in your browser that has a username and password prompt.  Password is filled in so it's remembering me.  Username is blank.  Click into the username field and only ONE name appears.

Are you kidding me? 

This is a bug!  Who let that code into production?!?

----------


## dday9

I've noticed that in FireFox.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> My biggest pet peeve... People that don't do what they are supposed to do or what they say they going to do!!!


How about finding out about it two working days before you are going off the grid for a month?

By the way, I'm going off the grid for a month in about two working days.

----------


## RobDog888

Also, when people don't give at least 1 week written notice of going on vacation -_-

----------


## RobDog888

Never fails... freight trucking company contracted to deliver a pallet of stuff for me not only took longer than scheduled but lost my pallet! Turned up 3 days later 25 miles away at one of their other shipping hubs. Now I have to get a truck and go pick up tonight in traffic before they close all because of some dumbasses that didn't do their job right or at all! If I wait for it to be redirected it will take another week!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Also, when people don't give at least 1 week written notice of going on vacation -_-


Never done that. I think we actually DO have some policy on written vacation notice. I've seen the papers, and even filled them out one time. Perhaps the whole thing has gone away, cause nobody has cared before or since.

----------


## germansaram

> Also, when people don't give at least 1 week written notice of going on vacation -_-


or not even sending an automatic email response for not being available for weeks.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Never fails... freight trucking company


You should have been more suspicious, with a name like that they are surely over promising

----------


## dday9

I’m at the National Libertarian Convention. This has been nuts.

----------


## szlamany

Claims of full stack are easy to see through!

----------


## RobDog888

> Never done that. I think we actually DO have some policy on written vacation notice. I've seen the papers, and even filled them out one time. Perhaps the whole thing has gone away, cause nobody has cared before or since.


I was meaning notice from you as just 2 days notice before going on your walkabout lol

----------


## RobDog888

Its HOT today!!! 115 degrees for the high  :EEK!:

----------


## dday9

Our high is 91, but with humidity it feels like 98. Today has been cooler too, thank God.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Niya

> Claims of full stack are easy to see through!


LMAO......thanks for the laugh.

----------


## szlamany

> LMAO......thanks for the laugh.


Niya was here!

----------


## dday9

I saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to reverse and leaving the scene.

----------


## szlamany

From a true insurance guy!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This thread has managed to fade off my first page. Not anymore!

----------


## dday9

How in the world???

----------


## szlamany

Three years later the USPTO has allowed 20 of our patent claims!

#HappyDays  #GoingToCodeABetterDB

----------


## dday9

That's tight, aren't you building a new type of database?

----------


## szlamany

It's been three years waiting - now that we have our patent, it's back to find investors and make this new DB real.  Once I get the actual paper in hand I will share more details - still hard to believe it happened!

----------


## szlamany

Our elevator pitch...




> Current DB technology feeling the constraints of pre-defined schema reject that schema entirely.  DCX has dynamic schema - relationship is data and data is relationship.  With our patent pending (now PATENTED!) algorithms we have embraced the benefits of RDBMS - relationships are in the forefront.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sounds interesting.

By the way, do Post Race posts double post?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, that one didn't.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, that one didn't

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Seems like the answer is no.

----------


## passel

I'll add a tag, which I think is one of the causes of double posting.



> Did I double post?


No, I didn't.

----------


## passel

> I'll add a tag, which I think is one of the causes of double posting.
> 
> No, I didn't.


I'll try the actual, reply with Quote this time.
Didn't that time either.

----------


## passel

Once more with code.


```
Public Class Form1
  Private pb As PictureBox
  Private WithEvents tm As New Timer
  Private StepCount As Integer
  Private deltaStep As SizeF
  Private destPos As Point
  Private smoothPos As PointF

  Private Sub Form1_Load(sender As System.Object, e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
    pb = New PictureBox()
    pb.BackColor = Color.Red
    pb.Size = New Size(40, 40)
    Controls.Add(pb)
    tm.Interval = 1

  End Sub

  Private Sub Form1_MouseDown(sender As Object, e As System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs) Handles Me.MouseDown
    StepCount = 30
    destPos = e.Location
    smoothPos = pb.Location
    deltaStep.Width = (destPos.X - pb.Left) / CSng(StepCount)  'divide by single so result is a single
    deltaStep.Height = (destPos.Y - pb.Top) / CSng(StepCount)
    tm.Start()
  End Sub

  Private Sub Tm_Tick(sender As System.Object, e As System.EventArgs) Handles tm.Tick
    StepCount -= 1
    If StepCount > 0 Then
      smoothPos += deltaStep
      pb.Location = New Point(CInt(smoothPos.X), CInt(smoothPos.Y))
    Else
      pb.Location = destPos
      tm.Stop()
    End If
  End Sub
End Class
```

 Hmmmm, interesting. No double post.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, the one place where it wouldn't hurt....it doesn't happen.

----------


## dday9

Why is there a blank in between barrk and parksie in the top posters of this thread. In fact, the number of posts is there but it is not even hyperlinked.

----------


## passel

Taking some time with this post. As if I was responding to a question, and taking some time to compose the response.
Added a link for good measure.
Let's add another quote.



> ##########################################################################
> # You are accessing a U.S. Government (USG) Information System (IS)      #
> # that is provided for USG-authorized use only.                          #
> #                                                                        #
> # By using this IS (which includes any device attached to this IS),      #
> # you consent to the following conditions:                               #
> #                                                                        #
> # -The USG routinely intercepts and monitors communications on this      #
> # IS for purposes including, but not limited to, penetration testing,    #
> ...


  Unauthorized use of this system is prohibited and may result in revocation of
  access, disciplinary action and/or legal action.

Lost in translation: If you try a pig, a goat you want to convince. The horse has the best meaning.

p.s. Still no double post...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Why is there a blank in between barrk and parksie in the top posters of this thread. In fact, the number of posts is there but it is not even hyperlinked.


I've always assumed that was the mystery user who shows up as "Guest" in some of the early replies. Whatever caused the corruption of those posts, they all got the same name, though it likely wasn't all the same person.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Consider posts #8 and on. While those are the same person, I don't believe that's an actual account.

----------


## passel

> Consider posts #8 and on. While those are the same person, I don't believe that's an actual account.


You mean, the menace (post #37).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That explains it all.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Kane elected mayor of Tenessee

Tough on BabyFaces.  Tough on the causes of BabyFaces.

And if anyone steps out of line: Chokeslam!

----------


## FunkyDexter

He's pursuing Big Red Machine Politics

----------


## dday9

Radio Shack unveils the TRS-80 computer today back in 1977... Never heard of it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I had one. It had 4K of RAM and a tape drive for extended storage. With 4K, you couldn't do much of anything, and the tape drive kind of sucked. There were a few interesting games even with those limitations.

----------


## passel

> Radio Shack unveils the TRS-80 computer today back in 1977... Never heard of it.


I guess that is telling...
The Apple II came out in 1977 as well, along with a plethora of other hobbyist and "personal computers". I bought my first computer, an Ohio Scientific Challeger 1P in 1978. The C1P had a fixed set of images in its character set, like a small tank in 8 rotated positions, an airplane, the Enterprise starship like image (took two characters for each image), etc... So you could create character based games, but couldn't really draw anything as it didn't have pixel, or pixel like, addressable graphics.

After I had that a while I was interested in something you could draw with, so looked at the TRS-80 at a local Radio Shack in the Norfolk, Va area. I also looked at the Apple II in the only computer store (Computer Land) that was in the area (in Virginia Beach). In 1978, personal computers were still a new phenomenon, and there wasn't a lot of options of where you could see them. But, on the other hand, the store didn't mind you playing around with the computers, writing little programs and running them on the machines. So, the TRS-80 had a graphic mode, where the you could draw, but I think it was character based underneath, and they just had a character set that had patterns of blocks to cover the possible combinations of blocks that may be set by drawing through the area. I don't know if that is the case, but the bottom line was, the drawing ability was really coarse.

The Apple II was much better, relatively, as it did have pixel level drawing, but with some restrictions, which I won't get into. So, I ended up getting the Apple II+, which had just came out at the time (probably late 1978 or early 1979). The Apple II+ had the Microsoft based BASIC, called AppleSoft BASIC, in the firmware. The original BASIC, in the Apple II was Integer based, whereas AppleSoft supported floating point math.

The Apple II powered up into a Monitor mode, where you could look at memory, and do different machine level things. You had to hit some key combination or type in a software interrupt I/O command to run the BASIC Interpreter. The Apple II+ powered up in the BASIC Interpreter, which most of the PCs after that era did. The earlier computers powered up into a monitor mode as the first couple of years, the hobbyist computers didn't come with a BASIC built in. You had a minimal computer with a little support built in so you could access the registers and memory and enter machine code and run the code. The original Microsoft BASIC had to loaded into your computer from a paper tape roll, and it cost you $600 to buy BASIC from Microsoft (Micro-Soft at the time) on that paper tape.

----------


## szlamany

My friend and I went into the local Radio Shack and programmed it to put up a banner that said TRS80 SUCKS!  What a great memory!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd always write up a quick little program to get it to continually display changing numbers. It was kind of a test to see whether the salesman knew anything about what they were selling.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I spent today getting thrashed by a river. I'm pretty well thrashed, by now. Fun day.

----------


## szlamany

Love me some rockafeller skank...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now THERE's a statement you don't hear very often.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fall has arrived. The air is cleaner and cooler than it has been for the last few months.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Fall has arrived.


I never understood why Autumn was such a problem word that someone said to themselves what we really need here is a word more literal, something that tells us what is happening around us so we know exactly what time of year it is !




> The air is cleaner and cooler than it has been for the last few months.


Also clearly your weather isn't as busted as ours is, in the UK we had 3 months of almost uninterrupted sun, then in August it has rained almost constantly, and now it looks like September will be sunny again.

This is NOT how British summers are supposed to be and we are confused!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We had a few months of almost uninterrupted smoke. How busted is that? Heck, it wasn't even our smoke. We were importing from California, Oregon or Washington. We had plenty of home-grown smoke, but apparently that wasn't good enough for us.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

immigrant smoke coming over here invading our nostrils

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If they want to make an ash of themselves, that's their business, but they should keep their smoke to themselves.

----------


## wes4dbt

You should build a wall.   that'll solve the problem.

----------


## dday9

We call it fall ‘cause the leaves fall.

----------


## szlamany

> I never understood why Autumn was such a problem word that someone said to themselves what we really need here is a word more literal, something that tells us what is happening around us so we know exactly what time of year it is !


Those in glass houses should not cast stones - seems your side of the pond made this word up!




> The alternative word fall for the season traces its origins to old Germanic languages. The exact derivation is unclear, with the Old English fiæll or feallan and the Old Norse fall all being possible candidates. However, these words all have the meaning "to fall from a height" and are clearly derived either from a common root or from each other. The term came to denote the season in 16th-century England, a contraction of Middle English expressions like "fall of the leaf" and "fall of the year".[15] 
> 
> During the 17th century, English emigration to the British colonies in North America was at its peak, and the new settlers took the English language with them. While the term fall gradually became obsolete in Britain, it became the more common term in North America.

----------


## szlamany

And doesn't *fall* seems a much better "opposite" to *spring*?

Autumn?  Struggling here...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wouldn't vernal be the opposite of autumnal. So, shouldn't spring be vern?

Google spell check doesn't recognize Vern!! I guess that movie just sucked too much.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> This is NOT how British summers are supposed to be


This is EXACTLY how British summers are supposed to be.  I.e. utterly inconsistent and conforming to no identifiable ruleset whatsoever.


August was actually pretty decent down here.  We had about a week of rain including a massive storm over the bank holiday when I got baffled into going camping :Mad:  but other than that it's not been bad.  Eee, it's grim oop North.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We didn't see a drop of rain, but the temperatures rarely topped 100, and the smoke was only a haze, so it was a pretty good August for out here.

----------


## dday9

We thought that Gordon was going to hit us, but it looks like it moved towards Mississippi. It really sucked because I was vacationing in Orange Beach, so when I left we had Labor Day traffic combined with evacuation traffic. A 6 hour drive took us 12!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Gordon's ALIVE!!!!

----------


## szlamany

"Flash, oo ah, he will save every one of us!"

"No! Not the bore worms!!!"

----------


## dday9

I.... don't know who that is.

----------


## szlamany

Flash Gordon, son.  Some of us are obviously too old  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He was a supposed quarterback, playing running back, in a sci-fi movie.

By the way, I remember tropical storm Gordon really well, but that was back in 1994. I remember the name because there was a geologist by the same name. The storm went through the Florida straights and dumped about 8 inches of rain on us. It then got out into the gulf, turned around, and came back across south Florida, dropping another 11 inches of rain. It then went up to North Carolina, turned into a hurricane, brushed the outer banks, dropped back to a tropical storm, then swept down across Florida for a third time, mostly staying north of us. 

Are they really recycling the names so soon?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I.... don't know who that is.


Honestly!?  What are they teaching kids these days?!

Flash Gordon is probably the single most cheesy and simultaneously single most brilliant film ever committed to celluloid.  And it might help explain the location I've been sporting in my profile since I joined the forum  :Smilie: 



"DIVE!!"

----------


## passel

> ...
> 
> Are they really recycling the names so soon?


1994 sounds right for the name Gordon, as that would be 24 years ago. They have a list of list of names that they cycle though, so the same name will show up, I believe, every 12 years (could be six years). In any case, if a storm is particularly destructive, the name is retired and replaced, so you won't have another Andrew, Camille, Katrina, etc...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That earlier Gordon could have been retired for the amusement value, alone. Most tracks are just a curved line across some part of the South Atlantic. That one had loops, jitters, flips, and flops. 

I do vaguely remember that they started cycling the names, now. I always wanted a Hurricane Zelda. We may end up getting that far down the list, one of these days.

----------


## passel

It is a six year cycle. The current lists were created in 1979, when half the names used were to be associated with male names, where previously all the storms were generally associated with being feminine. 
A good reference is this for the Atlantic storms.. I guess the latest replacements were Martin for Mathew and Owen for Otto for the two storm names retired from the 2016 season.

----------


## brad jones

I use a Flash drive in my computer.

but I guess that's a different topic....  :EEK!:

----------


## szlamany

I thought Adobe dropped Flash...

----------


## FunkyDexter

Nobody drops Flash.  If they do he just gets Brian Blessed to catch him and fly him the rest of the way to Ming's Palace.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There was so much cheese in that movie, I was bound up for a week after watching it.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> This is EXACTLY how British summers are supposed to be. I.e. utterly inconsistent and conforming to no identifiable ruleset whatsoever.


I really meant its not supposed to be HOT for 3 whole months, that is inconsistent with our consistent inconsistency

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's the thing about random....sometimes it doesn't seem that way.

----------


## szlamany

Liking a little Fibonacci Sequence...

----------


## FunkyDexter

I prefer focaccia.  With a little dab of olive oil and a balsamic drizzle.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

I have just come back from Italy and one of my favorite things to eat were the takeaway Panini, Ciabatta & Focaccia hot sandwiches delicious !

----------


## FunkyDexter

Panini, Ciabatta & Focaccia sound like awfully bland fillings for a sandwich.  You wanna get a bit of cheese and pickle in there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Weren't those Renaissance sculptors?

By the way, I wanted to try something out.



```
If this Is Code
  CauseDuplicates()
End if
```


VB Code:
If This Is ChitChat Then CauseDuplicates()End If

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Weren't those Renaissance sculptors?

By the way, I wanted to try something out.



```
If this Is Code
  CauseDuplicates()
End if
```


VB Code:
If This Is ChitChat Then
 CauseDuplicates()
End If

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

HA! That's the first time I've gotten a duplicate post in the one place where blather and duplication has little impact. 

I remember Steve saying that code snippets seemed to be related to the duplication issue, yet the Post Race hasn't had duplication. I was thinking that might be because there were no code snippets since the vBulletin change. Now I add a snippet...and immediately get a duplication.

Of course, this leaves open the question as to whether or not I just poisoned the Post Race and we'll now see duplicates abound.

----------


## szlamany

Poisoned Post Race!  Oh my!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That seemed to be the only one, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now to try a bit more of a code sample:



```
If This Is SomeCode() Then
 Duplicate()
End If
```

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And again:


VB Code:
If This Is SomeCode() Then Duplicate()End If

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And again:


VB Code:
If This Is SomeCode() Then
 Duplicate()
End If

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, no duplication with the # tag, but duplication with the VB tag.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Here's a second attempt:


VB Code:
Dim bulb As CoWorker bulb = Nothingbulb.SetBrightness = 0

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Here's a second attempt:


VB Code:
Dim bulb As CoWorker
 bulb = Nothing
bulb.SetBrightness = 0

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And one final test:



```
Dim bulb As CoWorker

bulb = Nothing
bulb.SetBrightness = 0
```

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Thus you see: The VB tag gives you TWICE as much, even if your code is sure to fail.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Another tag:




> This is my quote.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Almost Recursion

This is not a Rick Roll.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Looks like it is the VB tag that is causing issues, but not all posts that duplicate use that tag. Very odd.


vb Code:
[QUOTE]Quoted Code[/QUOTE]

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Looks like it is the VB tag that is causing issues, but not all posts that duplicate use that tag. Very odd.


vb Code:
[QUOTE]Quoted Code[/QUOTE]

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> vb Code:
> Dim bulb As CoWorker


Code in a quote.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> vb Code:
> Dim bulb As CoWorker


Code in a quote.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Time to stop abusing Post Race...more than normal.

----------


## passel

We tried a few of those scenarios back in July. http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...=1#post5306199
Didn't try the vb code tag then, though. 

I wonder if it helps at all though since it is so easy to get double posts in the "regular code" forums without having to resort to vb code tags. Sometimes it seems to be how much time you took thinking about a response with the Reply window partially filled in, as opposed to just embedded quotes, or code snippet windows.  Could it be tied to the "hidden" auto-save feature, kicking off in the background?  Does adding a quote or code snippet window trigger an auto-save buffer collection?

----------


## dday9

> ```
> $php = "sucks";
> ```


Truth ^

----------


## dday9

No duplicate.

----------


## dday9

```

$knowledge = true; 


```

I forgot we had a dedicated php tag.

----------


## dday9

[php][/php]

Funny, the [noparse] tag doesn't count towards the 4 char minimum.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, the VB button with PHP didn't cause a duplicate?


PHP Code:
If ThisBLove Then

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, the VB button with PHP didn't cause a duplicate?


PHP Code:
If ThisBLove Then

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, no. I guess it's the VB button.

Still, while this is suggestive, it really doesn't apply to the other forums. However, the fact that Chit-Chat seems to be alone in the fact that you don't get duplicates should be a pretty solid clue.

----------


## dday9

Considering that posts don't count in the Chit-Chat, it should give us a clue.

----------


## dday9

vb.net Code:
duplicate?
????

----------


## dday9

vb.net Code:
duplicate?
????

----------


## dday9

:EEK!:  it worked!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In at least one way, I do appear to have poisoned the Post Race. Perhaps somebody else can confirm this:

I am now seeing a very large number of those PHP error lines at the top of the page when I go to Post Race. More than I see on any other thread. I also note that all the duplicates in this thread have been retained. What I'm thinking is that the PHP error lines are not a separate issue from the duplication, but are part of the issue. The fact that there are now several duplicate posts in this thread, and the fact that they have not been cleaned up, is the reason for all the PHP error lines.

However, if nobody else is seeing the PHP error lines, then I may be off track on that. I don't remember seeing any before I started messing with this duplicate thing. Now there are 12 lines permanently visible at the top of the page.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

HA! There are six duplicate posts on the page I'm seeing for the Post Race, which starts with post #63401. There are 12 PHP error lines. When I go back to the last page, there is only one duplicate, and that page has only 2 PHP error lines. Therefore, there are twice as many PHP error lines as the number of duplicate posts (in case any of you are math challenged). 

I believe we can fill the page with PHP errors by getting enough duplicates onto the page, but somebody has to confirm the observation of the PHP errors at the top of the page.

----------


## szlamany

I also see 12 PHP errors.  And I have noticed the number of those errors is not stable.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, if I am right, then this should result in 14 PHP errors:


vb Code:
Dim bulb As Null

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, if I am right, then this should result in 14 PHP errors:


vb Code:
Dim bulb As Null

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yep, there are now 14!!

----------


## szlamany

omg - Post Race showed a true purpose just now.  This is historic - I simply am in awe!

----------


## dday9

Funny how we can debug the website issues by using the Post-Race!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Post race having a purpose?!  We're living in a post post race world.

----------


## passel

> omg - Post Race showed a true purpose just now.  This is historic - I simply am in awe!


Well, you know what they say about an infinite number of monkeys typing on a typewriter will accomplish, so it was actually inevitable.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

p.s. I guess it was one monkey for an infinite amount of time. Oh well, I guess I was thinking an infinite number of monkeys on an infinite number of typewriters would make it faster, but I guess in my transposition of the theory there wouldn't be any space left so the universe would end as we know it.

----------


## szlamany

That is truly Planet of the Apes!

And here I always thought that most theories of the universe end with 42!

----------


## passel

Well, looking a little further down the page, I saw a few hits did say infinite number of monkeys, so that is probably the way I heard it 50 years ago when I was just a kid. Didn't have the presence of mind then to think that an infinite amount of any substance would by definition fill all space so is an illogical supposition. One monkey with an infinite amount of time would be all you need, and would be sustainable.

----------


## passel

That brings to mind a "simple" puzzle that a roommate bought in 1976 while I was attending a school in California. I think is was a 5x5 grid of tiles, each tile divided in quarters with the quarters filled with a solid color. You had to place the tiles in the grid so that all the edges matched the adjacent tiles.
Simple enough, and you could always work your way fairly quickly down to a few tiles that didn't match, so swap pieces around and keep trying.
I looked at the box and it said, as far as they know, there was only one solution.

I looked at the puzzle, then looked at the person who bought it, and said I wouldn't even bother trying to play with it. It seemed extremely pointless to me.
He wondered why, so I told him the box says there is only one solution. and since many of the tile edges easily match other tile edges, the chances of getting the solution was astronomical, and a waste of time. 

I said if there is only one solution, then the first tile you pick has to the right tile (1 chance in 25) and has to be in the right orientation (1 in 4), so you have a 1 in 100 chance of placing the first tile correctly, and of course you don't know if you did. Now you have to place the second tile, and there are quite a few tiles that will match, and in possible different orientations, so you have to multiply the number of matches times your original 100 to figure out the chance of getting two tiles placed correctly, and of course you don't know if they are.

Carrying on to the third, then fourth, etc... there could be billions of combinations (or more), so you could spend the rest of your life messing with that puzzle to try to hit the solution.

Of course, now that we have computers readily available, it could be an interesting programming exercise, so writing a program to solve the puzzle could be fun, but solving the puzzle manually was not something I even wanted to try as it seemed utterly pointless.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They should have made it so that there were NO solutions. It would have been FAR easier, while reducing the number of possible solutions by only one.

----------


## passel

Reminds me of the original "Lights Out" game. There you had a 5x5 matrix of buttons that could light up. The game would present you with pattern of lights, and you would press on one of the lit buttons to turn it off, but it would also toggle the state of the immediately adjacent buttons horizontally or vertically, so if the button was on, it would go off and vice versa. Essentially a graphic example of the XOR function of a plus pattern with the button you pressed in the middle.

The original game had three modes, the first mode had 50 predefined games in increasing difficulty. The second mode would auto generate random puzzles. The third mode would allow you to enter a pattern, one light at a time. The rub there, was stated somewhat obliquely:



> Note: it is possible to create a puzzle that is so difficult, it may not have an answer!


That stuck me as an illogical statement. 
If a puzzle doesn't have an "answer", it isn't "difficult" it is unsolvable. There is no solution, so there is no level of difficulty.

Later, when I wrote a program to solve the puzzles, I discovered that actually, 75% of the patterns you can create are unsolvable. There are 25 lights, they have 2 states, so you have 2^25 possible patterns, i.e. 32M  or 33,554,432 patterns (including the already solved pattern of no lights on).  Therefore there are 8,388,608 patterns that are solvable (of course that considers the same pattern, only rotated as a different pattern) leaving you with over 24 million patterns that are unsolvable.
I think the game should have included a way of telling you that the pattern was not valid, rather than let you enter an unsolvable game.

I wrote my solver in VB3, and used a brute force method originally using the GUI code so took about 20 minutes to test 33+ million possible guesses to find the solution. I found out every solvable puzzle actually had four solutions, which was an interesting tidbit. I later worked on improving the processing so got the brute force method down to about 2 minutes, and then came to the realization, that if a puzzle is solvable than any move you make can only create a solvable pattern. Likewise if a puzzle is unsolvable then you can only create other unsolvable patterns playing the game. Seems obvious, right.
Knowing that, it was a simple matter to reduce any pattern down to a single row of lights, so then you only had a maximum of five lights set (i.e.) a set of 32 patterns. Since only 8 of those patterns could be solvable it was a simple matter of checking the five lights as bits giving you a number 0 to 31 and see if it was one of the 8 solvable patterns.

So, I could verify instantly as you entered a pattern whether it was solvable or not, and give an indication so you wouldn't create an unsolvable game. As an extension, I could also now use that information to create another small lookup table to instantly solve any puzzle as well, giving you the four solutions to any puzzle in a few microseconds (I'm assuming not nanoseconds).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sounds a little like the Game of Life. There's probably a general class of problem with binary cells where toggling cell N causes some surrounding set of cells to toggle in some fashion. Hilarity ensues.

----------


## dday9

Geaux tigers!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fall is upon us. I've fired up the wood stove for the first time...unfortunately, I only have enough wood left for about two days. Fortunately, the temperatures should reach the 80s for the rest of the week.

----------


## szlamany

80's?  How's that for a lumbering temp?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd say it's lumbering right along. It's currently in the 40s, and won't get to 70 today. I felt that to be a bit cool. My computer just can't warm the house enough.

----------


## dday9

We were supposed to get a cool front, but it never manifested; instead we've had rain everyday except for 3 days this month. Right now it feels pretty good though, we're at 80 degrees with 84% humidity so the feels like is at 87 and our high today won't top 90 either. I just wish that it'd stop raining, I need to cut my grass!

----------


## dclamp

Had beautiful mountain biking weather yesterday.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Where are you? Haven't seen you around in a while, but you used to be in the burning state.

----------


## dday9

I just bought a 2004 Honda Rebel, unfortunately it has been raining literally every day this month so I haven't been able to really ride it.

----------


## dday9

I've never owned or ridden a motorcycle before, but I did get to try it out yesterday. It was easy enough, though I almost bit it when I parked it because I hit a patch of mud.

----------


## dday9

My problem is with shifting the gears. I only got it up to 2nd gear, but I seem to have a tough time bringing it back to neutral for some reason.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're getting rain. It's our first rain in months. We might even top a tenth of an inch. I don't remember getting that much rain since....maybe April...or March. In fact, I don't remember getting ANY rain in that long, though I heard some story that it did rain one day in July, while I was out of the state hiking.

----------


## passel

> My problem is with shifting the gears. I only got it up to 2nd gear, but I seem to have a tough time bringing it back to neutral for some reason.


I haven't ridden a bike in years, but back in the day (40 years ago) with a Yamaha never had a problem getting into neutral.
Sounds like it isn't an uncommon problem with the mid 2000 Rebel, or some other bikes.
Some comments and "solutions" at this link. https://www.motorcycleforum.com/129-...nda-rebel.html

----------


## dday9

Man, I'm glad that I'm not the only one. I felt a little embarrassed because the guy who sold me the bike (and was helping me learn how to ride) kept coming over and doing it for me with his hands.

----------


## dclamp

> Where are you? Haven't seen you around in a while, but you used to be in the burning state.


I am back in the (not currently (to my knowledge)) burning state. I was living in Michigan for just under two years but moved back here to California about 3 months ago. 

I still try and sneak around here to check out the buzz but never post. Earlier today I was reminiscing on the good ol' days of MSN messenger and chatting with folk from here.

----------


## dclamp

Just went through some of my early post history on here... smh at 15 year old me.

----------


## passel

Almost half a life time ago for you now. Make's me think of the lyric, "He was born in the summer of his 27th year, coming home to a place he'd never been before".
Except, in this case you have been here before.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It just wasn't quite as charred.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm headed to Albuquerque today to visit my father. Then we'll go up into the mountains in Colorado. We've pushed this trip a wee bit late in the year. The temperatures where we're going might work against much sightseeing.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Watch out for hot dogs and jumping frogs

----------


## dday9

I don’t get it.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Don't ask me what it's about.  I haven't got a clue.

----------


## dday9

I don’t know what I’m the hell I just watched...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't quite understand how it is relevant....to anything.

----------


## szlamany

> I don't quite understand how it is relevant....to anything.


Perfect for Post Race!

----------


## dclamp

I am the current winner

----------


## andrewwilson

I am new user in this Bord, how to achieve goals

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Depends on what the goal are. Start a thread in one of the programming forums asking a question about that language might do, but it really depends on the goals.

Post Race is mostly just insane rambling.

----------


## dday9

You only ever post in the "Post Race".

----------


## RobDog888

Sup guys! Im finally back. Been busy working but slowed enough to have some time to post  :wave:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And THIS is where you spent your precious time? Post Race?

----------


## RobDog888

Yes! Absolutely! I can never forget my VBF friends lol

----------


## Peter Porter

> I am new user in this Bord, how to achieve goals


Easiest, kick a soccer ball into a net.

I hope this helped!  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was going to suggest that, too, but posting in the Post Race is kind of an 'own goal' situation.

----------


## RobDog888

Happy Friday guys! 

Its our dogs birthday today, turning the big 1  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

My friend's dog just passed away yesterday, but it was a long time coming. She went blind and mostly deaf, poor thing had trouble going outside just to urinate.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Was it Friday then? This has been a pretty strange couple of weeks.

----------


## RobDog888

This thread is over 18 years old now!

----------


## dday9

I was 9 years old when this thread started.

----------


## szlamany

My boys were born about 7 months after this thread was started.  I've got to update the avatar image - them pulling Arthur's sword from the stone in Disneyworld when they were 4 years old is kind of dated...

----------


## RobDog888

> My boys were born about 7 months after this thread was started.  I've got to update the avatar image - them pulling Arthur's sword from the stone in Disneyworld when they were 4 years old is kind of dated...


So they are about driving age now? Um yea dated

----------


## szlamany

Yes - they've shared a car for about a year now.  I bought them a Chevy Malibu - been working out real good.  I think it's actually less $$'s then the Uber-fees they were racking up!  

[edit] Actually - if I consider the insurance bill that's not really true!! [/edit]

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yah, that insurance is a killer at that age.

----------


## dday9

I just quoted someone that has 4 drivers (one is 18 and the other is 16) with 4 vehicles at state minimum liability only for $6.2k every six months. Not a great conversation considering that they weren’t listing the children before hand, got caught (via an accident by the 18 year old), and the company is requiring that they either list the kids or exclude them so they wouldn’t be covered if they drove any of the 4 vehicles.

----------


## szlamany

What you really should have been able to say to them was "you gamed the system and had uninsured drivers in your household - be happy we covered anything let alone offered future coverage!".

----------


## szlamany

I almost got hit tonight by someone backing straight out from the local package store  (yeah, look it up.  CT colloquialism)

----------


## dday9

The only people hated more than insurance agents are debt collectors, so when I get conversations like those... they get nasty sometimes. But I never take it personally.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I used be on the debt recovery line for British Gas.  I have been called many varied and interesting names.

We also had a small office in reception where people could come in and talk to someone personally.  It was laid out so that the desk ran from wall to wall and was very wide so that it would be difficult for someone to jump across.  There was an escape door behind the operator that I had to use more than once.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did anybody ever offer to give you back their gas? That could be done in the office, and no desk is wide enough if the gas is sufficient.

----------


## dday9

Funny enough, we just elected a debt collector as Representative in the Louisiana House of Representatives. Close race too, but it was 3 points over the runoff mark.

----------


## dday9

Ironically we also had a city elect a guy for mayor who is a convicted felon that finished his sentence a year ago while simultaneously the state voted to bar felons from seeking public office for up to 5 years after they finish their sentence. Even more ironic is that the city voted overwhelmingly in favor of the amendment to bar the felons.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We had nothing interesting in our elections, but we have an opportunity that I hope we don't pass up. 

As everybody knows, I like puns and word play. We are trying to get a new HQ building, and we just elected Brad Little as governor. To get the building, it would be pretty much essential to have the support of the governor, so I think we should offer to name the building after him. That way, we could have the Little HQ building for probably a century, or so. I'm actually thinking that we could just revamp the old building completely, in which case we could have the Little Old HQ building.

I fear people will pass up the opportunity. People can be so stodgy. You rarely get a chance to plaster a joke onto a building for decades, or on anything else, either. It's like when Seattle created the South Lake Union Trolley. They thought it was a mistake!!! They even tried (and may have succeeded) to change the name! Stodgy ol' buggers.

----------


## RobDog888

We have stupid voters here in CA that dont read what the actual prop or law is actually about. They see ads and just vote.

We did not pass the prop to repeal a previous gas tax and vehicle registration fee imposed a year ago. $175 on top of your registration fee and $0.xx per gallon tax. Problem was they worded the prop so it was very confusing and sounded like it was to take fund away from road repair and transit etc. Bundled in teh prop was also the requirement to have any new future tax increases be voter approved. Now that it didnt pass they can continue to add gas tax for any reason without any approvals.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, that's one interpretation. I don't know about the proposal in CA, but I've long argued that gas taxes are too low. That's the primary source of funding for highways (or it was meant to be). Costs go up, revenues are going down, and we all still drive plenty. Perhaps people weren't as confused as you think.

----------


## dday9

I'm super excited about self driving vehicles.

----------


## dday9

I had an idea a while back about implementing a self driving vehicle that used visible light communication to determine the speed limit as well as lane detection combined with proximity sensors to help with collision detection.

----------


## dday9

But I don't have the money for that...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm mostly excited about self driving cars. Every time I pass a crash on the interstate, I realize how fallible we are. You don't get fender benders on a freeway without some inattentive driving. On the other hand, it will certainly open up a whole new, and interesting, section of the law. If you aren't driving your car, then you certainly aren't liable for any accidents, but who is? Some accidents are unavoidable. I was following a canoe carrier that launched a canoe at me while doing 65 mph. Fortunately, the canoe bounced into the ditch, but it could have gone a different direction. Under the right circumstances, there just isn't anything that can be done about it....except that you could armor what is now the windscreen, such that debris is less likely to enter the passenger compartment.

It'll be interesting. Probably better, too, but interesting.

----------


## dday9

It definitely opens up a whole can of worms, because who would be liable? The driver presumably has no neglect if he/she isn't driving. The car company wouldn't be liable just like gun manufacturers are not liable for homicides with guns. Would the developer have any liability?

My guess is that it would fall under owner of the vehicle (not necessarily the driver).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I would guess that it would fall to the car company. I don't think it would be like guns. If a person uses a gun to kill somebody, the gun didn't fail (unless it jammed and then....but that's being pedantic). If a driverless car hits a pedestrian, then if there was a bug that resulted in the collision, the car company would be liable. If the accident were ruled to be pure chance, such as being struck by parts flying off a vehicle, or a deer bounding into the road without time for the car to stop (it would react, since no deer is that fast, but physics still wins), then it would likely be a no-fault accident. There might be something like an FAA crash investigation, except likely with FAR more data to go on. Similarly, accidents would likely go down as data goes up.

The more I think about it, the more I am optimistic about it....I just don't want to be first.

----------


## dday9

There’s an argument to be made that the government should have a pool, similar to the high risk pool only polar opposite, and the government pay for the liability.  Not only would the car companies be encouraged to start developing self driving vehicles, but if the results show that the number of deaths and disabilities from car related accidents drastically decrease from the decrease in humans driving then government would likely come out ahead in terms of revenue generated from potential taxes (income, sales, etc.) that otherwise would not of existed. Sort of like the same principle as the laffer curve.  Of course this would cause some serious moral hazards because people would then have an incentive to attempt to get injured by self driving vehicles and car companies wouldn’t have to worry about any potential liability on them.

----------


## dday9

I’m telling you, I’m following this closely because it impacts me most. Most of my business is auto insurance.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I'd bet that would be of interest, then.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Would the developer have any liability?


Only if it was an act of code.

----------


## RobDog888

> Well, that's one interpretation. I don't know about the proposal in CA, but I've long argued that gas taxes are too low. That's the primary source of funding for highways (or it was meant to be). Costs go up, revenues are going down, and we all still drive plenty. Perhaps people weren't as confused as you think.


It really wouldnt be a problem for most people if they actually used gas taxes for its intended purposes but they dont. they borrow from the fund for stupid things, like the bullet train to nowhere, and never repair the loan. Then the fund is too broke to actually repair or improve roads. so they figure htye need to raise gas taxes again and then the cycle continues

----------


## wes4dbt

> It really wouldnt be a problem for most people if they actually used gas taxes for its intended purposes but they dont. they borrow from the fund for stupid things, like the bullet train to nowhere, and never repair the loan. Then the fund is too broke to actually repair or improve roads. so they figure htye need to raise gas taxes again and then the cycle continues


Yeah I voted to repeal the tax but actually I'm pretty indifferent about most tax cuts.  Like you said if one place has money then other entities will find a way to get their sticky little fingers on it.  The government, on all levels, is not going to cut back spending.  So if the tax is cut in one place it will eventually be raised in other places to make up for the lose.  It amazes me how much the American people get caught up in the term "Tax Cut" when in reality there is no such thing without an overall budget reduction (spending cuts).  How many times have you seen the State or National budget be less than the prior year?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

First off, it would require no raises, or reduced services. If everything else were held constant, raises would require the budget to go up unless offset by layoffs. In theory, layoffs could be accomplished through greater productivity, but there's a limit to that. Without pay raises that equal inflation, there is a net pay cut to employees. So budgets pretty much have to go up with constant staffing levels. 

The alternative would be cutting things, but when it comes to government, there will be a constituency for pretty much everything. Furthermore, there are loads of people clamoring for a bigger part of the budget (this as CA burns....so we can guess at least one group who will be doing the clamoring pretty soon). 

Of course, it's always good to remember that it's all fiction created by society. Most people want more of good things and less of bad things, including hardships.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Of course, it's always good to remember that it's all fiction created by society. Most people want more of good things and less of bad things, including hardships.


I'd agree with that.

I'm amazed that after all the Tax Cuts our government has given us over the years that we still have to pay any taxes at all.  To be honest I'm very apathetic about our government budget/taxes.  What ever I owe I pay and don't get emotional about it.  But I'm old, if I were 25 I'd be very worried about what financial shape our nation is in.  I feel there will come a time when our nation debt will cause the dollar to collapse.  Come to think about it, I have kids, grandkids and great grandkids, maybe I should get involved.  Oh well, their not that great of kids.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> First off, it would require no raises, or reduced services.


Are you saying that you don't think there's any "bloat" in our government that be cut.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They're grand...but not all THAT grand.

I do think there's bloat in government. What I'm not so sure about is whether or not it can be cut. My thoughts on that are two-fold. For one thing, whenever you get above one, efficient, person, there is a certain amount of waste involved with keeping everybody on the same page. As any programmer knows, adding a second person to a project doesn't double the speed. Add enough people, and each additional person adds nothing at all, and may even slow things down (in fact, they likely will). So, whenever you get a large enough system, there is a certain amount of waste just due to size. Nobody can solve that, so why bother trying?

Except that we DO bother trying, and that ends up creating more bloat. I work with fish hatcheries. State hatcheries can get by with half the staffing that federal facilities require. The reason is that the feds have to jump through a LOT more hoops. You can often see where those hoops came from. Many were good intentions. Some were the result of trying to slim down the government.

I remember having to sign a form saying that I was complying with the paperwork reduction act. In other words, I had to sign a form saying that I was reducing the number of forms I had to sign, even though I have no idea why I would have signed more forms had I not signed that one. Everybody knows where that came from: Some people pressured a politician to do something about the waste in government. The politician passed a bill about reducing paperwork. That bill then had to be implemented by the agencies, who had no idea what they were supposed to do, since the bill would be vaguely written (they almost always are, which is why agencies have to turn bills into rules of action). Agencies asked lawyers what they had to do to comply with the law. The lawyers told them that they had to have a record that they were in compliance...so yet another form was created to record the fact that they were complying with a law that was intended to reduce waste.

Essentially, in a desperate attempt to keep public servants from wasting anything, or getting away with anything that others might not get away with, the government, at the behest of agitators, buries people under such mountains of paperwork that they need extra bodies to keep on top of it all...and so we bloat.

The government will NEVER be streamlines. We won't let it. If it ever became streamlined, a large number of people would be howling about it. That's life.

----------


## wes4dbt

> They're grand...but not all THAT grand.


lol, their pretty grand I guess 

Yeah, what we see as bloat, another sector of society could see as essential.  I worked as a Reliability Engineer for a few years and our company main customer was the military.    We had to do everything according to Mil-Specs.  There was even Mil-Specs for sun glasses.  Always mountains of paper work.  I know there's lots of waste in the government but I have no real answers.  But there's plenty of people smarter than me out there so I think there has to be a way to make progress.  Or I should say I have hope.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Progress around bloat will come in small bites around the edges. However, as any dieter knows, any weight you lose will be regained in short order.

The longer I live (and it's been a few decades, by now), the more I see organizations as being almost random. I work with a great group of people. These folks mean well, are dedicated, and are generally pretty nice to be around. Yet they make mistakes, as do we all. In retrospect, there are some significant decisions which should have been made differently, but they were reasonable at the time with the knowledge at hand to the people who made the decision. Some of those decisions resulted in pretty bad waste, they just weren't clearly wrong when they were made.

Another point to that is that within this organization (some 700 people), a few have had outsized impacts from middle-management positions. The guy who hired me had been around for a long time, knew all the rules, knew all the shortcuts, controlled the largest budget in the organization, and was quite the king maker. He got things done that he wouldn't have been able to do had he just worked within the system. He basically bent the rules where he could to get to the place he wanted to be. Had his goal been something shallow, like personal gain, that could have ended up illegal, but his goal was the good of the organization, and his rule bending benefited the organization in tangible, material, ways. My job was one of those bent rules, as he hired a biologist with programming skills for an agency that didn't, yet, believe in computers. Nothing has replaced the programs I wrote those decades back, and they are still in constant use. Where would we have been had he not been so forward-thinking? There are not a lot like him in this organization, or any other, but there are a few. Since everybody is dedicated, then everybody moves things forwards....but some move it forwards faster and more effectively. The result is that a large, purposeful, organization is like a glacier: Grinding slowly forwards, with occasional short lurches. The analogy breaks down when you get talking about direction, though. There is no objective to be reached. Progress is only realized in hindsight, and then it can be hard to decide whether the progress attained was the most that could have been attained, or not.

----------


## CheeseCakes

Is it place for offtopic?

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Is it place for offtopic?


no no, nothing offtopic happening around here, move along now no dawdling !!

----------


## dday9

I got a new bed frame

----------


## dday9

My wife and I broke our old one

----------


## dday9

:Big Grin: 

-queue kool-aid man oh yeah-

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If you hadn't gone there, I would have.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Is it place for offtopic?


You can't add anything ON topic to the Post Race, since there is no topic, so off topic is pretty much all you get.

----------


## dday9

This is the second bed we've broken  :Blush:

----------


## dday9

Of course we buy them second hand, so...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My last bed was broken...for years. I bought that one second hand, too, and it was okay for the time. At some point, I broke the box spring. As long as it was sitting either on the floor or on the rails of the bed frame, the fact that the box spring was broken didn't really matter. Eventually, it was the mattress itself that did me in. I noticed that my heels were pretty sore, though I hadn't paid much attention to it, and just thought it was due to exercise, or some such. One day, while I was lying in bed, I noticed that my heels were hurting a bit more, and also noticed that the bed wasn't all that comfortable for my heels. A bit of investigation showed that the mattress was so thoroughly crushed that the cushioning was below the wire frame of the mattress. My heels were resting on the wire frame, which meant an unusual amount of weight was pressing against nothing more than a thin, metal, bar. 

I went out and got a good mattress and my heels have healed.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> and so we bloat


Down here everybody bloats

----------


## FunkyDexter

I once contracted as a database developer in a place where a single change to the database require 12 different documents (including the database itself) to be maintained by hand.  I always regretted that it wasn't 13 because that would have felt more appropriate.  You could kinda see how the situation had come about**:-

Someone had probably once made a bad change that caused a problem, everyone had panicked and decided that database changes were clearly something that needed proper auditing... so they created a spreadsheet that you had to fill in after you made a change.

Then someone else had made a bad change but forgotten to update the spreadsheet, everyone had panicked and decided that they clearly needed to make sure that any pending change needed to be recorded before it was made... so they created a spreadsheet in which you had to record the change you were about to make.

Then the spreadsheets got out of synch because someone forgot to update one or t'other, everyone panicked and decided it was high time they really got to grips with the problem... so they create spreadsheet in which you could record that you'd updated both the other spreadsheets correctly.

Then they brought in source control...


If I'm being cynical (and I just can't help it) I would say that 90% of this was the fault of one particularly sadistic DBA.  That's not just sour grapes, she was a genuinely nasty piece of work and an out and out bully.  I watched her reduce one contractor to tears by berating him constantly for over an hour because he'd forgotten one of the 12 documents.  She drove my predecessor away and was ultimately the reason I left.  When I announced I was going, management actually asked me if I wouldn't mind making a formal complaint about here because they didn't feel they could deal with her themselves.  She liked two things more than anything else in the world: Implementing new processes and beating up anyone who failed to follow them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One way or another, those people are everywhere...though perhaps not quite so extreme. 

A long time ago, I noticed that for every process there would be orthodoxy enforcers. You primarily see this in religion, as there are blind followers who will relentlessly (and quite mindlessly) attack anybody who doesn't conform to the orthodoxy. There are others who will stretch and change the orthodoxy such that it can keep growing, but the enforcers are always there, whatever the current state of the orthodoxy is. 

What I hadn't quite noticed is how pervasive this is. There are enforcers, iconoclasts (those trying to tear down the orthodoxy), and enlightened (those who work within the orthodoxy, but are not bound by it and can cause it to grow and evolve). These roles are filled EVERYWHERE. On matters large and small, some are seeking to break the rules, others are seeking to mindlessly enforce them, while others are seeking to evolve them. I also note that pretty much everybody fills different roles for different orthodoxy. People may well be seeking to tear down certain establishments while mindlessly enforcing others. Also, when I say 'mindless', I don't mean stupid. What I mean is, "taking action without fully considering all the options and ramifications." 

Still, there are some who are far more the enforcer than anything else...and they have an odd affinity for HR and middle management.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Still, there are some who are far more the enforcer than anything else...and they have an odd affinity for HR and middle management.


 :big yellow: I'm going climbing tonight with a friend who's a head of HR.  I am sooooooo tellin' on you.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Better not tell him when he could drop you.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is anybody else bothered that the first post in a thread is post #1? This is a programming forum, shouldn't the first post be #0? 

Is this a VB6 question? Perhaps we have Option Base 1 ON.

----------


## RobDog888

Nope and yes I am bored

----------


## Jacob Roman

I can see that  :big yellow:

----------


## RobDog888

You know Im really bored if I start posting cat threads again  :LOL:

----------


## wes4dbt

Yeah, Sundays are no fun for us Raiders fans anymore.  I can't hardly watch, I started recording the games o I can fast forward through the game.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When WAS it fun to be a Raiders fan? They were showing signs of life last year, but you wouldn't say they were actually GOOD....just on the upswing. Now....well, back to the toilet. 

I'd say it all comes down to how they spend that bounty of draft picks.

----------


## dday9

I'll be heading to Temecula, CA. on the 15th to discuss a potential job opportunity.

----------


## dday9

I've been presented with a situation where I will still own my insurance agency, have someone run it, and I'd move to California to pursue a job in programming.

----------


## dday9

I'm really excited because I get the best of both worlds: a 1099 retirement in my business and a W2 programming career.

----------


## dday9

Plus it would be pretty cool when people look at my code and ask where I graduated from and I get to look at their reaction when I say that I dropped out.

----------


## szlamany

I missed 60 days of my senior year of high school traveling for the programming company I worked for.  Had they not had ins with the HS admin I never would have got my diploma.  My chemistry teacher was the one most upset with my lack of attendance.

----------


## szlamany

And now my patent will be issued tomorrow!!

----------


## szlamany

And as you would imagine it's NOT a chemistry patent!

----------


## szlamany

@dday - good luck!  Sounds like an interesting change for you!

----------


## wes4dbt

> When WAS it fun to be a Raiders fan? They were showing signs of life last year, but you wouldn't say they were actually GOOD....just on the upswing. Now....well, back to the toilet. 
> 
> I'd say it all comes down to how they spend that bounty of draft picks.


Been a fan for 40+ year,

3 Super Bowl wins
5 Super Bowl Appearances 
15 Division Titles

There are 13 NFL teams without a Super Bowl ring so all and all I can't complain.  As for the draft picks, that's a crap shoot.  I'd take one proven pro bowler over three draft picks.

Though now I would have to admit I'm teetering on how I feel about the team.  I don't like Gruden (he left and then beat the Raiders in the Super Bowl) I'm not a real forgiving.  But the main problem is this Las Vegas move.  This is the second time (actually third time but second from Oakland) they've moved the team and to be honest, I don't give a dam what their reasons were.  You'll never see me wearing a Las Vegas Raiders hat.  Right now I'm feeling that I'll keep track of the team and be happy when they do good but that's about it.

----------


## dday9

> As for the draft picks, that's a crap shoot. I'd take one proven pro bowler over three draft picks.


Man, I completely agree with you there. That is why I don't understand Coach Gruden's decision to trade Amari Cooper for a 1st round draft pick.

----------


## RobDog888

> I'll be heading to Temecula, CA. on the 15th to discuss a potential job opportunity.


I would have thought it would be in Irvine as thats the new Silicon Valley.

----------


## RobDog888

> I've been presented with a situation where I will still own my insurance agency, have someone run it, and I'd move to California to pursue a job in programming.


So you will be getting taxed up the arse!! More people are moving OUT of CA than moving in (legal and illegal).

----------


## RobDog888

> Been a fan for 40+ year,
> 
> 3 Super Bowl wins
> 5 Super Bowl Appearances 
> 15 Division Titles
> 
> There are 13 NFL teams without a Super Bowl ring so all and all I can't complain.  As for the draft picks, that's a crap shoot.  I'd take one proven pro bowler over three draft picks.
> 
> Though now I would have to admit I'm teetering on how I feel about the team.  I don't like Gruden (he left and then beat the Raiders in the Super Bowl) I'm not a real forgiving.  But the main problem is this Las Vegas move.  This is the second time they've moved the team and to be honest, I don't give a dam what their reasons were.  You'll never see me wearing a Las Vegas Raiders hat.  Right now I'm feeling that I'll keep track of the team and be happy when they do good but that's about it.


Im done with football ever since they started that kneeling crap! Total disrespect for our country. They want to be political then they need to do it off the job on their own time.

----------


## RobDog888

> And now my patent will be issued tomorrow!!


Congrats Steve! Whats it for?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I missed 60 days of my senior year of high school traveling for the programming company I worked for.  Had they not had ins with the HS admin I never would have got my diploma.  My chemistry teacher was the one most upset with my lack of attendance.


Yeah? How did he react? Was it precipitate? Did he have a solution? Was he positive or negative? In other words, did he reduce the problem, or....well, can't make much of a pun out of oxidize.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> So you will be getting taxed up the arse!! More people are moving OUT of CA than moving in (legal and illegal).



It's not the taxes, it's the cost of living. They're moving HERE! We have all the taxes, though I think our sales tax is lower...and I guess I don't know about income tax comparisons. However, you can buy FAR more of a house for FAR less, out here. You also don't make nearly as much, but that's a different matter.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Im done with football ever since they started that kneeling crap! Total disrespect for our country. They want to be political then they need to do it off the job on their own time.


Don't agree with that. There is no time when a person shouldn't try to make the country better. Protesting against unfair practices, even at work, is something that should be allowed up to the point that you are working for somebody else (they can fire you if they want, but with all the true (personal) political baggage around that). We were told we weren't to talk about salmon, at one point. Not quite as sensitive as race, but it was pretty similar, as it was driven by a desire to keep an unpopular view silent. The person who handed down that rule ended up being fired, but not over that. He did manage to silence the voices he didn't want to hear. 

Let people be heard. Anybody who speaks out at work does so at considerable risk. That's courage. Maybe your job will be endangered because of standing up for equal rights, maybe your job will be endangered for a fish....which is also endangered. It's still your job on the line for your voice.

----------


## RobDog888

> It's not the taxes, it's the cost of living. They're moving HERE! We have all the taxes, though I think our sales tax is lower...and I guess I don't know about income tax comparisons. However, you can buy FAR more of a house for FAR less, out here. You also don't make nearly as much, but that's a different matter.


Its the taxes, sales taxes and cost of living. Funds raised from the taxes are being squandered on stupid projects that no one wants or needs. For example the lame bullet train from LA to SF costing us billions and billions (think its 15 billion). We have roads and freeways that could have greatly benefited from that money to for repair and upgrades. We could have bought 37 of those specialized firefighting air planes with billions left over. But instead we want to rent them at $1.5 million a day. Our infrastructure is failing as its old and over used. 

Now we will have a new governor who is crazier than Brown. CA is going to be a poophole real soon. Down the road when my Dad passes there will be nothing left keeping me here except my wifes parent etc. Its very easy to sell hour homes and use the money to buy a baller house in most any other state and be able to retire in style. My brother and his family will probably move out first as hes staying for the same reason I am.

----------


## dday9

I mentioned to my wife that the Dead Kennedy's were singing about Gov. Jerry Brown in 1979, yet in 2018 he is still the Governor of California (I deliberately left out that break between then, but the point still remains).

----------


## RobDog888

> I mentioned to my wife that the Dead Kennedy's were singing about Gov. Jerry Brown in 1979, yet in 2018 he is still the Governor of California (I deliberately left out that break between then, but the point still remains).


Yea many believe hes going senile.

Plus too many damn lib-tards here too lol

----------


## FunkyDexter

> So you will be getting taxed up the arse!!


Wow, your IRS investigations are REALLY intrusive.

Good luck DD.  It'd be great to see you a programming career so you can actually use the stuff you do on here.

----------


## RobDog888

> Wow, your IRS investigations are REALLY intrusive.
> 
> Good luck DD.  It'd be great to see you a programming career so you can actually use the stuff you do on here.


 :LOL:

----------


## szlamany

> Controls Steve! Whats it for?


Something got mailed...

----------


## szlamany

This is a better image - happy day!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Should have been three weeks from that date.

Pretty cool, though. Good job!

----------


## szlamany

I can start talking about it without NDA now - that's going to be a hard habit to break!  Investors would be cool right now - that's what I'm asking Santa for!

----------


## RobDog888

> This is a better image - happy day!


Thats awesome Steve!! 

Single Table Index Relational Database, can you talk about it now? Inquiring minds want to know.

----------


## szlamany

The "necessity" part of the "mother of invention" was when two partners (that I have in this venture) and I were creating a document management system.  Typically you tell these kinds of systems what kind of "tags" you want in advance for indexing the documents.  I went into these R&D sessions ADAMANT that I would not allow tables and indexes to be created for each and every lookup possibility.

The ever more common "key/value" databases have no relationships and indexes at all...

I guess we are the best of both worlds.

This would be our new "elevator pitch" - I got to change a word today!

----------


## szlamany

Typical RDBMS implementation

----------


## szlamany

Typical Key/value implementation.  How do you INDEX for COLOR?  Or TRANSMISSION for that part?

There is ZERO schema here - thus ZERO relationship.

----------


## szlamany

So the burn, imo, is the number of tables and columns in the RDBMS - that entity count gets higher and higher and flexibility tanks.

Must get off that ride - limit to one TABLE - one COLUMN - one INDEX - all in one.

That is what is unique and got us the patent.  You would have to go to the PAIR site - https://portal.uspto.gov/pair/PublicPair - and look up that patent #  - go to PUBLISHED documents - click on the PATENT - click on IMAGES button - figure 1E and 1F - on sheet 5.  That is the magic sauce - I can clearly recall the "aha" moment that they say is part of this process - on a bus going to Medieval Times as a chaperone!

----------


## RobDog888

Couldnt locate the images but bottom line, will this make you money?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, a bus to something old led you to something new? Everybody knows that.


Actually, since this discussion is running the very real risk of being serious, I should also add that I was kind of skimming, and saw the bit about "medieval" and "bus", and thought you were talking about some old hardware architecture.

----------


## szlamany

I can remember working on my first medieval bus - really just a loop of water.  Did control traffic though - packets were either let in or dropped in the moat.

Next came the Token Ring - unfortunately that was a misspelling - it was really a Tolkien ring.

Output was done through Defenestration Windows (v0.0.0).  And that output was permanent to say the least!

----------


## szlamany

> ...will this make you money?


That is sorely hoped for!

----------


## RobDog888

Its actually raining today! Cold too!  :Frown:

----------


## dday9

Please go to this thread: http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...87-Mail-Please

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Next came the Token Ring - unfortunately that was a misspelling - it was really a Tolkien ring.


Oh, that's TOO precious!

----------


## FunkyDexter

If you want it to work on windows you're going to need "more doors".

----------


## FunkyDexter

@SzLamany, I'm interested but the link doesn't work for me (says "Service Unavailable") and  I don't understand what's new about that from what you've posted here.  There obviously is something new because you got your patent but it looks like a standard document orientated database.  What am I missing?  (I'm guessing what I'm missing is at the other end of that link)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, you're missing the other end of the link. The examples shown were, "this is what we have now", whereas there was no such picture for "this is what it new". That is what's in the link.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> The examples shown were, "this is what we have now"


Ah, I miss-read it and thought the second post was "this is what is new".  Hopefully the link'll work for me from home.  I've been looking for a decent way of implementing schemaless storage for a while now so I'll be very curious to see what SzLamany has achieved.

----------


## RobDog888

Happy Friday guys!

----------


## dday9

I'm headed up to Ft. Hood this weekend to visit my brother and then headed to Cali next weekend! This is a busy December!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm  currently in Orlando, and heading home tomorrow. It's going to be a SERIOUSLY long day, as it looks like I have a good 5 hour layover in Denver. At least Denver is a good airport to spend time in.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Haha! Chit chat died. I'm just gonna win this Post Race discreetly.....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sure did become moribund.

Flying home, I had a five hour layover in Denver. Denver airport is a nice place to pass some time....except that my flight to get there was delayed so much that I didn't arrive at Denver until after my connection had left, so I ended up with only a three hour layover till the next option. That were a long 'un.

----------


## RobDog888

Just here slaving away with work.

----------


## dday9

My truck is in the shop... again.

----------


## Jacob Roman

I'm waiting on McDonalds from UberEats while making a more sophisticated NES emulator in C++ with accurate cycle timing  :big yellow:

----------


## dday9

Emulators intrigue me, but I’m not a hardware guy so I get lost in the documentation for the systems.

----------


## Jacob Roman

I wouldnt mind making a Philips CD-I emulator. Most of the code can be found on Github for M.A.M.E anyways.

----------


## RobDog888

I need to start my xmas shopping. Never any free time  :Frown:

----------


## RobDog888

Ok I am really bored! We just had free breakfast burritos at work and Im getting food coma. Someone post something interesting and keep me awake lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Can't. Go do your shopping.

----------


## szlamany

> Someone post something interesting and keep me awake lol


I’ll give you a musical moment of the day – if you are so interested.

For today’s install we’ll do Is-the-cover-video-as-good-as-the-original.

Google for SMOOTH CRIMINAL and go to Video’s.  Scroll down to ALIEN ANT FARM – that’s the cover version – watch it first.

Now got back to the google search – watch the Michael Jackson version – pick the SINGLE VERSION so you only have to do 4 minutes – unless you want a 9 minute MJ moment.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Alien Ant Farm's cover was kinda cool but I did get bored of the whole light hearted/comedy skatepunk think that blew up a few years ago.  Too many songs about "that girl who hangs out with the jocks and hasn't noticed me because I'm too nerdy" and punked up covers or 80s and 90s pop songs.  After a while it all got a bit samey.

----------


## dday9

I went hunting today and got a nice sized squirrel.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

9mm for reference.

----------


## RobDog888

> I went hunting today and got a nice sized squirrel.


Come shoot all the squirrels over at my house!! Damn things get into my engine bay of my cars, eat our oranges leaving a mess and generally cause our dog to bark disturbing the neighbors and now he has a bark collar  :Frown:

----------


## RobDog888

OMG still sooo full from this mornings bacon breakfast burrito!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Squirrels around here are burying walnuts all over the place. The English Walnut is a beautiful tree....until they start showing up EVERYWHERE, due to squirrels seeding them all over the place. The source appears to be about a block away. Darn squirrels.

----------


## szlamany

I've got a tremendous hickory in my yard.  Broomstick hickory or pignut hickory.  Seems wood has value.  How would one go about figuring that out?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How straight is the grain? Lots of trees growing in suburban yards take on the aspects of what was known as a "pasture pine". Without competition for light, they tend to put out large branches at relatively low levels, which means that the wood is short, twisty, and loaded with knots. For some wood, that may increase the value, as the wood has real character...you don't hear that much, though.

A tree in a mature forest has to get tall, fast, so it grows up faster than out, resulting in long, straight, wood.

----------


## szlamany

24 inch base if not 30.  Straight run for maybe 60 feet before some impressive forks.  My brother did some drone footage.  Ill see what I can turn up to share.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> long, straight, wood


Hurr hurr!

----------


## dday9

:Duck:  it is the post race after all

----------


## dday9

:raccoon:  Now somewhere in the black mining hills of Dakota there lived a young boy named Gruffy Raccoon

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

@szlamany: I think you should find some public forum in your area, and post the following: "I've got major wood for anybody interested."

That'll probably get some interesting replies.

----------


## RobDog888

Or "who wants to buy my hardwood?"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Maybe he could turn it into some kind of back rest....like a kind of lumber support.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> 24 inch base if not 30.  Straight run for maybe 60 feet before some impressive forks.  My brother did some drone footage.  Ill see what I can turn up to share.


That's a pretty good tree to have that much length. You might want to merge your forks back into the main branch prior to release, though.

----------


## RobDog888

Im bored again!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is the stressful time of year, for me. Too much to get done, too little time. It'll only last for another week, though.

----------


## RobDog888

Me too. Sales drop and my extra income disappears. Slow at my day job as not everyone here, on vacations etc. so cant get projects completed with dependencies out of my control. Customers wanting their orders before Xmas yet wait for the last damn minute to buy.

----------


## dday9

Ssdd?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ssdd? Single-serving, deadly dose? Simply squirrely devil dog? Severely serious doddering dunce?

----------


## dday9

Same -ahem- stuff, different day

----------


## dday9

I’m hobknobing it up in CA for the weekend. The guy still hasn’t talked to me about pay yet though and I need to leave early tomorrow.

----------


## Jacob Roman

I sense that you mods are buying me presents O.O

----------


## szlamany

That's just nonsense

----------


## RobDog888

> Ssdd? Single-serving, deadly dose? Simply squirrely devil dog? Severely serious doddering dunce?


I like Simply Squirrely Devil Dog

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was going to reply with a story, but I feel like I've told it before.

----------


## passel

> I like Simply Squirrely Devil Dog


Kind of describes the issues I've had with SSDDs in a number of computers I've used at work. I have a stack of them somewhere that I've pulled out, after reconfiguring the second drive to be the boot drive. I assume they've gotten better since I've had them in my work laptops for several years now without issue (that I'm aware of).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ah, that would be Sordid State Damaged Drives.

----------


## RobDog888

Super slow Dumb Drives

----------


## Jacob Roman

> Super slow Dumb Drives


Thats what she said  :big yellow:

----------


## szlamany

Thumper knows thumb drives?

----------


## RobDog888

I needz to startz mah xmas shopping!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I need a clue before I can start my shopping. Don't have one. Can't buy one. 

And as I wrote this, I just remember that there was something else I have to get done. Doggone this season.

----------


## RobDog888

> I need a clue before I can start my shopping. Don't have one. Can't buy one. 
> 
> And as I wrote this, I just remember that there was something else I have to get done. Doggone this season.


A gift card is good as I appreciate the sentiment.  :Smilie:

----------


## RobDog888

> I need a clue before I can start my shopping. Don't have one. Can't buy one. 
> 
> And as I wrote this, I just remember that there was something else I have to get done. Doggone this season.


Ah reminds me too now I need to get the dog a gift lol

----------


## dclamp

> I needz to startz mah xmas shopping!


Psh, use Amazon Prime. You have plenty of time lol

----------


## RobDog888

> Psh, use Amazon Prime. You have plenty of time lol


I dont have prime, my wife has a prime account so if I get on her computer and shop she will know lol

----------


## dclamp

> I dont have prime, my wife has a prime account so if I get on her computer and shop she will know lol


I am pretty sure you can "share" prime access with family on a separate account. But don't quote me on that.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Dclamp says "you can "share" prime access with family on a separate account"

Sorry, sometimes I just can't resist being an ass :Big Grin: .

----------


## dclamp

> I am pretty sure you can "share" prime access with family on a separate account. But don't quote me on that.





> Dclamp says "you can "share" prime access with family on a separate account"
> 
> Sorry, sometimes I just can't resist being an ass.


I was half expecting a traditional quote. but that works too

----------


## Pc Monk

Me cant get a freeaking component to load!

----------


## dday9

I can’t read Persian. What does your website say?

----------


## RobDog888

Back to the grind after a 4 day weekend  :Frown:

----------


## wes4dbt

Haven't worked in two years, great to be retired.  The problems is I'm OLD OLD OLD.  Give me the GRIND and take away twenty years, sounds good.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Grind off twenty years? Yeah, that sounds good.

I've actually been on sick leave since last Wednesday. It was a most excellent cold, for the most part, because the only real symptom was that I couldn't speak most of that time. If I had a fever, or something like that, I wouldn't be able to do much thinking, cause I'd feel too fuzzy. Fuzzy logic might be possible, though. In this case, it was just laryngitis, so I sat home and wrote code.

Feeling better today, though not 100%. I'll be back at work tomorrow....though working from home, so nobody will likely know, unless I show up in the afternoon, but that would only be because I decided to ski in the evening.

----------


## RobDog888

So I bought my wife an iphone XR for xmas. Its as close to owning one as I figured i'd ever get but I was tempted to entertain the idea of buying two as my Essentials PH-1 phone is getting laggy lately.

----------


## dday9

I’ve been terribly sick since Christmas Eve. I’ve finally decided to go to urgent care.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Hope you're OK, DD.  And get well soon, Shaggy.

Just so everyone knows, I'm fine.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm now pretty good, too. I was up cross country skiing, yesterday evening. It was awesome, so I'll be headed up for another night today. The whole question was whether or not I'd be able to walk this morning. The first day of cross country skiing can leave me a bit sore. I'm not feeling too bad, so I'm up for more.

----------


## RobDog888

> I’ve been terribly sick since Christmas Eve. I’ve finally decided to go to urgent care.


You have the flu? I had that terrible strain of it last year at this exact time. Had to go to the ER on New Years Eve.

----------


## szlamany

> Had to go to the ER on New Years Eve.


Talk about showing up at the ER for the B-team. Lucky they didn't amputate!

----------


## RobDog888

> Talk about showing up at the ER for the B-team. Lucky they didn't amputate!


It was horrible! Last years flu strain was the worst ever! It was deadly too. Everybody and their mother was at the ER. Waiting room full, hallway people sitting on the floor waiting all down the hallway. They had to open up other departments waiting rooms for teh overflow. Took 6 hours to be seen!

I was nearly admitted because my heart rate and pressure was sky high and slow to react to the shot they gave for that. I got the flu shot this year first time ever to avoid dying from teh flu lol but I got sick after the shot still

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I got the flu shot this year, too, and for the first time ever. I'm not sure that I've had the flu since I was young, and I'm not completely certain about that time, either.

In any case, I just had laryngitis, this time. Couldn't speak, but otherwise I was fine. Not a bad sickness, really.

----------


## szlamany

I also did the flu shot first time ever this year.  They were giving them at work - no charge.

----------


## RobDog888

We have Kaiser and they provide it free as a walk in no appointment no dr visit needed. Table set up in the lobby.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

At work, they were just sticking us with needles. They didn't charge anything....but they didn't mention flu shots, either....

----------


## RobDog888

> At work, they were just sticking us with needles. They didn't charge anything....but they didn't mention flu shots, either....


You are now infected with fish guts and controlled by your bosses

----------


## szlamany

> I also did the flu shot first time ever this year.  They were giving them at work - no charge.


in bed with chills since New years.  Geez!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You are now infected with fish guts and controlled by your bosses


One man's fish is another man's poisson.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> in bed with chills since New years.  Geez!


That's pretty much how I spent Christmas, but not New Years. You'll be better by next year, too.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, both my wife and I had the flu. I guess it was inevitable considering that both my kids had it. We were completely miserable and only now functioning somewhat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, how'd the trip to California go?

----------


## RobDog888

Its been raining off and on all weekend including today.  :EEK!:

----------


## dday9

He offered me $60k a year, which is lower than what I had hoped for. I don't know really what I am going to do.

----------


## wes4dbt

Where in Ca.???   $60K doesn't go far in some parts of Ca.  Not if your paying $2,500 rent, that $30K a year.  I love Ca. but I live in the Central Valley which has reasonable home prices.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's what I was thinking. That would be good money in Idaho, but kind of meager in parts of CA.

----------


## dday9

It’s basically in between San Diego and Los Angeles. $2,500 is basically the average rent in that area. Plus while gas was $1.79 here it was $3.35 there. I really don’t want to move to the other side of the country, away from my family, and struggle to make ends meat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, don't base anything on YOUR gas prices. I think you are in about the cheapest area in the country for gas. Comparing rent though....that's a different matter.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, we drill for it in the gulf and refine it in my town.

----------


## RobDog888

60K is a bit low. Gas is at a low right now so that $3.35 you see for 87 octane will go up in the spring by $0.50 or more easily. CA is taxed up the arse so figure you may have about $10k left to pay for utilities, car insurance, food and any bills you may have per year. $75K is probably a good rate for the area but the company may not be able to afford that. Hence the low offer. Go on to indeed.com and dice.com and search for jobs in that area. See what they are offering. That will help you gauge the offer best

----------


## jdc20181

Changed my avatar to reflect what my avatar looks like on Roblox the graphic was made by a friend. I don't play roblox anymore but still talk to friends and run a roleplay group. It was fun once, it isn't much anymore I tried to pick up lua. That didn't work out too great.

----------


## dday9

I did a lot in LUA thanks to an opened source version of an MMORPG I used to play called Tibia.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I got it wrong and ended up learning luau, instead. I'd have to say that it was a whole lot more fun.

----------


## RobDog888

Happy Friday guys!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Gonna go skiing this evening. I doubt it will be very good. It's been a bit too warm and sunny for the last few days, so it was mediocre and icy, last night. Still, the moon grows each night, and the snow may be good enough.

----------


## RobDog888

Snow! We are getting a few small rain storms this weekend and next week. The highlight of our season maybe lol. Gonna light up the wood burning fireplace tonight

----------


## wes4dbt

> Snow! We are getting a few small rain storms this weekend and next week. The highlight of our season maybe lol. Gonna light up the wood burning fireplace tonight


I live in Modesto and my daughter told me a few days ago that No new houses in Modesto are allowed to have a regular fireplace, only things like pellet stoves.  Haven't fact checked her, could be fake news.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Doggone it, just knocked a cap off a tooth. I'm pretty sure that this is a result of a pretty thorough face-plant I did last Friday when I hit a pretty good berm in the dark while skiing. That probably cracked it, and now it has fallen off, which means I get to visit the dentist pretty soon.

----------


## RobDog888

> I live in Modesto and my daughter told me a few days ago that No new houses in Modesto are allowed to have a regular fireplace, only things like pellet stoves.  Haven't fact checked her, could be fake news.


This is true. New homes are no longer allowed to be built with wood burning fireplaces anymore. The green libertards say its polluting the air, pfft! their electric prius' do more pollution than all the fireplaces lol.

----------


## RobDog888

> Doggone it, just knocked a cap off a tooth. I'm pretty sure that this is a result of a pretty thorough face-plant I did last Friday when I hit a pretty good berm in the dark while skiing. That probably cracked it, and now it has fallen off, which means I get to visit the dentist pretty soon.


Ouch!, just have them pull it and get implants

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> This is true. New homes are no longer allowed to be built with wood burning fireplaces anymore. The green libertards say its polluting the air, pfft! their electric prius' do more pollution than all the fireplaces lol.


I don't know what it's like down there, but up here, our air gets 'chunky style' most winters due to the valley inversion. At that point, we get a burn ban on all wood burning. Of course, it can get so bad that they tell people not to exercise (HA! as if we exercised), and it can feel like having a sore throat for days on end. This is not exactly a liberal state. It's just plain pragmatic.

Fireplaces are mostly for show, anyways. Unless you have some kind of insert that gets the heat back into the room, they aren't all that efficient for heating. I have a wood stove, and when it gets really cold...I don't use it, because of the inversion. That's the only time it gets really cold here. At one point, the governor was advocating telecommuting. I'm a big fan of that. Commuting from upstairs to downstairs is just about the right distance, for me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Ouch!, just have them pull it and get implants


I went for diamonds...unfortunately, they used "chocolate" diamonds.

----------


## RobDog888

> I don't know what it's like down there, but up here, our air gets 'chunky style' most winters due to the valley inversion. At that point, we get a burn ban on all wood burning. Of course, it can get so bad that they tell people not to exercise (HA! as if we exercised), and it can feel like having a sore throat for days on end. This is not exactly a liberal state. It's just plain pragmatic.
> 
> Fireplaces are mostly for show, anyways. Unless you have some kind of insert that gets the heat back into the room, they aren't all that efficient for heating. I have a wood stove, and when it gets really cold...I don't use it, because of the inversion. That's the only time it gets really cold here. At one point, the governor was advocating telecommuting. I'm a big fan of that. Commuting from upstairs to downstairs is just about the right distance, for me.


During the winter here we have the cleanest air of the year. Gas is switched over to winter gas too. During the summer it gets really smoggy where you cant exercise without getting smog inhalation similar to smoke inhalation.

----------


## RobDog888

> I went for diamonds...unfortunately, they used "chocolate" diamonds.


Pics of the new grill or it didnt happen!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It didn't happen. In fact, they did such a fine job it isn't even apparent that there's a significant part of the tooth that isn't natural, which is nice, since it's a front tooth.

As to the smog....we should trade. We'll swap our winter air with yours. That way we'll both be able to acclimate to a constant level of smog. 

We have a ski area up above Boise. Some years, when the inversion is particularly bad, you can leave 0 degree, overcast, weather in the valley, and drive up out of the clouds into warm, sunny, weather. It's kind of unfortunate for the ski area, as it can be single digits in the valley, yet the ski area is getting temperatures up into the 40s, so they're losing snow. On the other hand, I've seen people lining up along the road to take pictures of the sea of clouds. I've seen it so distinct that you could walk down into the cloud while your upper body was above the cloud. It can be kind of thick, for a cloud.

So far, this year has been pretty nice. From the ski area, it is possible to see that there is at least some inversion, as you can see a band of haze over the valley below, but it has mixed out every couple of days, and the temperatures have never been held down very much.

----------


## RobDog888

Happy Friday! Whats everyone doing for the weekend? Im doing inventory, 4th quarter sales taxes and prepping for IRS filing  :Frown:

----------


## szlamany

Same here - tax time...

----------


## dday9

Same. Only I have 4 business accounts: checking, savings, credit card, and line of credit. I did well with keeping my QuickBooks up-to-date on all but the credit card and apparently my bank is struggling to pull the statements for my credit card (and I can only pull last month's).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm spending money!

I've been saving for a rainy day for years, in this here desert. The chance of rain this evening is 100%, and almost as high for the next two days. 

FINALLY!!! I need to replace a water filter that I killed this last summer, and get a few new shirts, too.

----------


## RobDog888

> I'm spending money!
> 
> I've been saving for a rainy day for years, in this here desert. The chance of rain this evening is 100%, and almost as high for the next two days. 
> 
> FINALLY!!! I need to replace a water filter that I killed this last summer, and get a few new shirts, too.


Now lets not go too wild! You only need one new shirt and drinking from the water hose was fine when we were kids. No need for a fancy snowflake new water filter!! Veto!

----------


## szlamany

Saw doctors twice this week.  First said I had laryngitis.  Today I have pneumonia.   Geez!

----------


## dday9

Well that escalated quickly.

----------


## szlamany

First visit was a PA.  Nothing against PA's...  Today I needed someone to listen to all my crazy symptoms...  I feel dead right now

----------


## dday9

I had pneumonia when I was 13. I just remember sleeping a whole lot and just overall being super lethargic.

----------


## szlamany

Yup now I know why I can't finish anything these past couple of weeks

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Now lets not go too wild! You only need one new shirt and drinking from the water hose was fine when we were kids. No need for a fancy snowflake new water filter!! Veto!


Yeah, drinking from the hose was fine as a kid. In my case, though, the hose came from a well (a dug well, not one of those new fangled drilled wells). My hose water now comes from a ditch. It's hard to drink that water unless you keep your teeth closed to filter out the grit, algae, vermin, and occasional moose that comes through.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> First visit was a PA.  Nothing against PA's...  Today I needed someone to listen to all my crazy symptoms...  I feel dead right now


You visited PA for a diagnosis? I suppose that, had you stayed closer to home, they'd just give you a CT scan. Going to PA was probably cheaper, just don't go further south and west, cause you want to be staying away from KY.

----------


## passel

Now I think the rumors of why Shaggy Hiker was kicked out of the southwest might be true. I heard he was kicked out for being a pain in the AZ.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

OR, I was breathing too much CO.

----------


## dday9

Well I just hope the refs got paid well after that NFC game.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Both of the teams I thought would be in the superbowl at the start of the playoffs, are now out.

----------


## dday9

This says it all:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that was a pretty bad non-call. However, it shouldn't have mattered. The Saints just didn't play all that well.

----------


## RobDog888

It was bad calls on both sides. The refs were doing the bird box challenge lol

----------


## szlamany

There are always bad calls.  They cancel each other out during a game.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, don't let the refs determine the outcome of a game: Win by enough that it wouldn't matter.

----------


## RobDog888



----------


## dday9

I know that, just let me complain!

----------


## passel

> OR, I was breathing too much CO.


WA, WA, WA... , I think a wire is NC. I'm starting to sing, LA, LA, LA.  OH, no... Look what they've done to my song, MA. I need to stop, this isn't ME. GA...  MA, don't tell PA.  One MO before I go, HI there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Awesome. You've become a state machine.

----------


## dday9

I've built a website builder for all of the parish executive committees (PECs) in Louisiana's state Libertarian Party domain.

----------


## dday9

This is a screenshot of the website builder which the PEC chair logs into:

----------


## dday9

Then you can dynamically update the "about" and "donate" sections, banner images, and events.

----------


## dday9

If you go to lplouisiana.org/contact and check out any subdomains it will generate either the dynamic content or a generic message in its place.

----------


## dday9

So, if you go to calcasieu.lplouisiana.org it has dynamic content, but if you go to orleans.lplouisiana.org since they haven't updated their website it just displays the generic message.

----------


## RobDog888

Happy Friday Guys!! 

Weekend of paperwork, inventory and hopefully some yard work.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Happy Friday Guys!! 
> 
> Weekend of paperwork, inventory and hopefully some yard work.


What about Wine, Women and song!!!

----------


## RobDog888

> What about Wine, Women and song!!!


I drink coffee, have a woman (wife), and sorry cant sing even if I wanted too so I'll substitute Mustangs for song

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Weekend of...coding and resting. Double workout on Friday, with another Saturday morning, and I was pretty well worked over. I probably should have gotten some work done in the garden....but I didn't.

----------


## RobDog888

I only got through most of my inventory this weekend. Gad its about done though. This week I will finish it and need to do my 4th quarter sales tax filing.

----------


## dday9

My wife has surgery this morning. So send prayers/good vibes/juju this way.

----------


## szlamany

Prayers on the way!

----------


## FunkyDexter

OOOOooooooommmmmmm!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sympathetic vibrations (vibes) aren't always a good thing. So, perhaps good vibes would be non-sympathetic.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I've put the Beach Boys on loop :Big Grin: 


Sincerely, hope it all goes well, DD.

----------


## dday9

She just got out and is fine, but the doctor didn’t find anything. She’s had lady problems forever and chalked it up to endometriosis because her mom had it really bad. He went in and didn’t find any, so we don’t know what to do...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's one of the issues with medicine: We know so much that we forget that we don't know even more. This may be particularly true with what you call "lady issues", for whatever reason, but it's true for all of us. For example, I believe that itching is not understood. We all know what it is, we might be able to identify some things that cause it, but we don't know what is actually happening from a medical standpoint. An itch is a feeling that causes us to scratch, which is a definition based on the symptom and not the cause.

It's one of those things. We often don't quite know.

----------


## dday9

She just gets in so much pain and swells up so much during that time (which is neither regular nor predictable) and we were desperately hoping that we’d finally be able to relieve her of that pain.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Sounds frustrating.  It sucks when you've got "we know something's wrong, we might even have a name for it, but we have no idea of why it's happening or what to do about it."

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Hey DDay i dont know if this is of any help at all and a really weird place to be posting women's medical advice but ... 

If the pain is period related i know my sister really suffers badly from it and about a year after the birth of her Daughter she went on the Pill as it stops cycles and basically eliminated her pain. I know its a bit of a strange solution but it absolutely works for her.

----------


## dday9

She did that at one point, not birth control, but some pill that tricked her body in going into menopause. This actually worked and helped her, but she got off of it when we started trying for children.

We've talked about getting her back on it, but there are a bunch of side effects that, to be honest, she is afraid of going through again.

We'll see I suppose. She has a follow up appointment in 3 weeks.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Hey DDay i dont know if this is of any help at all and a really weird place to be posting women's medical advice but ... 
> 
> If the pain is period related i know my sister really suffers badly from it and about a year after the birth of her Daughter she went on the Pill as it stops cycles and basically eliminated her pain. I know its a bit of a strange solution but it absolutely works for her.


Why, do you think it is off topic for the post race?

The pill is just hormones. It certainly does have an impact if you are wanting to have kids, but otherwise it is frequently used to even out hormonal cycles. A friend of mine, whose wife is a nurse, said that their fourteen year old daughter went on the pill simply because her cycles were messing her up. That other pill just sounds like the larger dose pill that some women are using to stop their cycles entirely. They don't appear to have any long term impact....but you sure aren't likely to have kids with either version.

----------


## RobDog888

The only thing that would seem weird in CC would be posting code lol

----------


## FunkyDexter

> The only thing that would seem weird in CC would be posting code lol




```
While (MrsD.Health==Poorly)
   GoodVibes.Send
```

----------


## dday9

Today has not been a good day. I think that I bombed a job interview for a senior developer position in Metairie  :Frown: .

----------


## FunkyDexter

Don't stress it.  You're going to bomb one from time to time.  Just take it forward into the next one.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> She did that at one point, not birth control, but some pill that tricked her body in going into menopause. This actually worked and helped her, but she got off of it when we started trying for children.
> 
> We've talked about getting her back on it, but there are a bunch of side effects that, to be honest, she is afraid of going through again.


Well good luck i just thought i would mention it in case it might help. 




> Why, do you think it is off topic for the post race?


not off topic as such just strange that a man with no real medical knowledge is giving another man advice about women's reproductive medical issues ................... but now i put it like that its sounds absurd and so is probably perfect for post race.

----------


## RobDog888

> Today has not been a good day. I think that I bombed a job interview for a senior developer position in Metairie .


Take it as practice for when the right job comes around. You can never interview too much.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> not off topic as such just strange that a man with no real medical knowledge is giving another man advice about women's reproductive medical issues ................... but now i put it like that its sounds absurd and so is probably perfect for post race.


Even better, I read that "medical" as "mechanical", and was going to point out that this wasn't so much a mechanical issue. Since it's the post race, I'm going to point out that this isn't so much a mechanical issue.

When you bomb an interview, there is always a non-zero chance that it's for the best.

----------


## RobDog888

If its meant to be its meant to be and you will get teh job. I have bombed interviews before where I thought it was a good job but later got the right job that was so much better. So it can actually be a good thing to bomb a job

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That got me thinking back on interviews I have had. There have been very few, really. Five total, I think, of which I got four of those jobs, and the fifth...by the time I got to the interview, I had talked myself out of that job, so I wasn't all that eager.

The funniest one, though, was an interview that I didn't know was an interview until an hour, or so, before it happened. I was told, "we'll do the interview after X". I don't remember what X was, but my thought was, "interview??? For what??" It turned out to be an actual interview, with a panel, but boy was it loose. One of the people on the panel answered a question for me, before it was asked, so the guy who was going to ask the question started out with, "not much point in asking this, now, but I was GOING to ask...."

----------


## RobDog888

I have had allot of interviews over the years. Times were tough at times and when I really needed a job I put too much pressure on myself to nail the interview. I found I did best when I was just going for "practice". Interviewing is a major benefit regardless of if you get the job or not. So I would try to go on as many as I could. When everything is meant to be it will happen but if you are too nervous or too much pressure it will drag you down and you may not get the job you are meant to have.

----------


## dday9

I’ve given a lot of interviews over the past 3 years, but it’s been nearly a decade since I’ve been interviewed.

----------


## dday9

Well I just got an email back it was better than I expected. They invited me to an in person interview to do some live coding and because I’m self taught and “focusing on languages quite differently than they use” it’ll be a contract to hire position if they offer me the job.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now THAT's a bomb you can believe in.

----------


## dday9

With my strong Visual Basic .NET background, what would y'all recommend I do to familiarize myself with C#? I can read it fairly well, I just feel like it is a second language I'm not fluent in. Kind of like knowing Spanish to understand someone speak, but stumble over your words when you try to respond.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> With my strong Visual Basic .NET background, what would y'all recommend I do to familiarize myself with C#?


Really you have just got to get your hands dirty and do some coding in C#. 

maybe build a web service, as that is quite a nice and contained project, and then a test project to call the service.  

look out for things like handlers which are different in C#

maybe play around with linq in C# as that is something i know i some people like to use in coding tests

also possible asynch await might be something to look into

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

1) Start a project in Xamarin (which uses C#).
2) Throw your computer out the window in frustration.
3) Repeat until insanity sets in.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> 1) Start a project in Xamarin (which uses C#).


I have to disagree with this, i know you had a bad experience, but the tooling and integration with VS has improved massively since MS took over Xamarin. Also there is quite a lot of content on Xamarin that there wasn't before including a ton of stuff on youtube. 

Also the debugging process has got immeasurably better. I pretty much only debug straight on to a device now and its quick and simple to do. 

I actually find the Xamarin development now one of the most enjoyable things i do at work.

----------


## dday9

I just got a sextorition phishing email that included an old password that was compromised in a data breach years ago. These scammers are getting good.

----------


## RobDog888

Worst "super"bowl ever! Boring AF.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I have to disagree with this, i know you had a bad experience, but the tooling and integration with VS has improved massively since MS took over Xamarin. Also there is quite a lot of content on Xamarin that there wasn't before including a ton of stuff on youtube. 
> 
> Also the debugging process has got immeasurably better. I pretty much only debug straight on to a device now and its quick and simple to do. 
> 
> I actually find the Xamarin development now one of the most enjoyable things i do at work.


That's good. I'll have to give it another try.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Worst "super"bowl ever! Boring AF.


Yeah. That sure was a surprise. The #2 and #4 offenses going against each other and THAT was the final score? Never would have predicted that.

----------


## RobDog888

> Yeah. That sure was a surprise. The #2 and #4 offenses going against each other and THAT was the final score? Never would have predicted that.


That just means both had great defenses keeping the offenses at bay from scoring.

----------


## dday9

There's a meme going around right now saying "Imagine spending $3,000+ on a Maroon 5 concert and a field goal".

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> That just means both had great defenses keeping the offenses at bay from scoring.


Yeah, but they didn't. The Pats had the #7 scoring defense, while the Rams were pretty bad against the run and had the #20 scoring defense overall.

----------


## wes4dbt

In reality those stats at best are an indication of their defense.  Some teams have more points scored on them because they're always ahead and give up junk points/yards at the end of a game.  I'm with Rob, that was an excellent defensive game.

----------


## RobDog888

5 days o rain now, stoooop!  :LOL:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We'll take your rain. We're still below average for snowpack, and at this point, I think we'd be happy with whatever we got....though rain on the heights wouldn't be so good.

----------


## RobDog888

Feb is always our rainiest month of the year. "maybe" a week and a half of rain in the month which is about all for the year

----------


## dday9

I got the job offer! I’ll work remotely for the first 3 months to see if I fit their business and at or before the 3rd month I’d relocate to NOLA.

----------


## dday9

I haven’t accepted it yet, but I will give them an an answer tomorrow morning. I need to really go over this with my wife first.

----------


## wes4dbt

Well it seems like you got 3 months to make any hard decisions.  Until then what's the down side of working from home.  Your free to pursue other jobs and even if you decide not to go to NO they might just let you continue working from home because they're so impressed by your knowledge and quality of work.

----------


## szlamany

@dd - congrats.  You went from disliking how the interview went down to getting hired!  That's good stuff.

I vote for "try-it-out" - what do you have to lose for 3 months remote coding!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Go, DD!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So much for bombing the interview :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dday9

lol I really felt like I did terribly in the phone interview. Apparently he was confusing my VB.Net experience with legacy VB experience because the last time he touched VB was VB5. Once I explained that VB.Net is basically C# with a different syntax and assured him that I knew what LINQ, Async/Await was, it seemed to go smoothly from that point.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> So much for bombing the interview


I've had an interview before now where the interviewer was bombed.  Got the job.  Turned out the boss was nutter and borderline criminal.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> and assured him that I knew what LINQ, Async/Await was


Aha so i was right, Interviewers love features like those. 

Congrats DDay and i agree with those who say go for it, from what i have seen in the forum you sound like you should be a Developer and i think you will enjoy doing it. Those first 3 months will allow you to see if the Development work they are asking you to do is interesting and matches your expectations.

----------


## RobDog888

Congrats DD!  :Thumb: 
If you take it and when your 3 months are up, I would try to remain remote. Living in OC/LA is very expensive and too many damn people lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Congrats DD! 
> If you take it and when your 3 months are up, I would try to remain remote. Living in OC/LA is very expensive and too many damn people lol


He said NOLA, which I took to mean New Orleans. I do remember that there was a discussion of the other LA, though, so.....

----------


## RobDog888

Oh i took it as north la since its a remote position

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, I was just guessing, too. I've never actually heard New Orleans referred to as NOLA. I know who can clarify this, though.

----------


## passel

I guess you've never typed NOLA into google... (or visited NOLA.com).

And if you live in a different part of the state, not having to commute to New Orleans to work each day is a benefit. If you're working from home, its a remote login, whether your house is 900 meters away or 900 miles.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You would be totally right on your guess. I feel quite confident that I have never done either of those things.

----------


## dday9

*N*ew *O*rleans *LA*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hey, that spells NOLA!!

----------


## dday9

Anything north of Mamou is basically Arkansas.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I may have never been in Louisiana. I'd have to study some maps to figure that out, but I think I ended up veering north to go hiking in Arkansas.

----------


## RobDog888

OMG I cant be this out of shape! *huffing and puffing*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Typing can be difficult.

----------


## RobDog888

> Typing can be difficult.


You're telling me! On cold days my hands just dont want to work lol

----------


## RobDog888

Del Taco lunch FTW! Bean n cheese burrito, breakfast roller, hash brown sticks, 2 soft tacos and an order of donut holes.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

Hey, I saw a Del Taco when I went to California.

----------


## szlamany

Hey, I saw the Pacific Ocean when I went to California.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Hey i saw Gelato when i went to Italy

----------


## RobDog888

I saw a MCD's in Maui when I went to Maui. Havent seen anything else as I dont get to go anywhere else lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I saw snow...outside....this morning. Gonna hit the flats (cross country skiing) this afternoon.

----------


## RobDog888

Why is that fun when there is no downhill coasting? Takes allot of effort to transverse teh flat snow

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There is a fair amount of downhill....unfortunately, it always results in an even greater amount of uphill. I've never quite figured out how that happens. It should be the same amount....but it doesn't feel that way. My theory is that the flat earth people are right, and that gravity is just the result of the flat earth accelerating upwards. When you go downhill, the earth has a chance to fly upwards, so you have further to go to get back to where you started.

That's about as insane as the rest of the flat earth theory, so I'm going with it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This comment was only added because this is the Post Race.

----------


## RobDog888

Im going to sat the earth is oblong

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I know what you mean, if I sat the earth, that would make it oblong, too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I remember a caving trip I took in grad school where it turned out that I was partially sitting on a block of cheese for about three hours. First time I ever saw a block of cheese with a crack in it.

----------


## dday9

I started my new job today.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Was it good?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What about the insurance business?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> First time I ever saw a block of cheese with a crack in it.


and on it.

I saw dead people when I watched Sixth Sense.

----------


## RobDog888

> and on it.
> 
> I saw dead people when I watched Sixth Sense.


Really? I say dead people when I watched 6th cents

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sixth scents? I'm only good for a few, myself.

I guess that could mean anything.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Why do I have this feeling that this thread survived nearly 19 years o.O

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a feeling? 

You have strange feelings.

----------


## RobDog888

Im feeling thats not a feeling. However feeling thats not a feeling is a feeling.

----------


## dday9

I’ll still own the agency. I just have someone running it for me.

----------


## dday9

It’s mostly MVC5 in C# so far with a bunch of API calls. I find it uncomfortable, but I’m getting used to it.

----------


## RobDog888

> I’ll still own the agency. I just have someone running it for me.


Thats what I hope to get going this year. Im killing myself working full time and then running my business full time after. 14-19 hour days 7 days a week. Need a new shop, then organization so I can have a couple people work it for me. When I get off work I can just stop by and tend to whatever needs my attention

----------


## RobDog888

Side note: I may get to work remotely too (3 mile commute currently) because we are out of space for employees at work and moving is a possibility but we are pitching the idea of remote work for my boss and I as we are teh only ones that can work remotely if needed. This would be great as I can have more time to manage the business after work. Plus if anything pops up needing immediate attention I can more easily make a phone call or write an email etc.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, telecommuting is the right length of commute. For me, it's upstairs to downstairs. Not very stressful.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

On the other hand, I ate something bad yesterday. Today....is not so goodly.

----------


## RobDog888

We are packed at work with employees and no room for the new hires coming on board in a week or two. We can give up our desks and it costs the owner nothing vs. putting them in the cold warehouse lol
Hopefully they hire females so they dont put a strain on our mens bathroom HA!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Spending a lot of time in there?

----------


## dday9

I read an article that people are up in flames about a quote from John Wayne about how he believes in white supremacy and that he believes that whites should be in charge until african-americans become educated enough post segregation back in 1971.

----------


## dday9

I'm sitting here thinking:

You mean to tell me that someone who grew up in a racially segregated era, said something completely misguided about race and race relations back in 1971? Queue the Capt. Renault line "I'm shocked, shocked to find that gambling is going on in here!"

----------


## brad jones

Speaking of race, the Indy 500 is only 3 months away.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I'm sitting here thinking:


To be honest, I think agree with you.  I do lack context, though, so I'll stop short of exonerating him, I'll stick with "this should not condemn him"

I'm kinda tired of this tendency we have lately to drag up something from someone's distant past and use it to pillory them today without reference to the context of that past or what their behaviour has been since.  Those comments reflect a mainstream, if thoroughly wrong, opinion of that time.  As such the worst things they indicate are ignorance and/or a lack of courage to stand up against societal norms.  I think those are sins a great many of us who've been "enlightened" by subsequent shifts are probably still guilty of today.  Of course, we won't realise we are until tomorrow's "enlightenment" educates us further.

When dealing with cases like this I think you need to do two things.  Set the actions in the context of the time and examine the individuals actions since.  Failure to do either of those can lead us to wrong conclusions.

----------


## RobDog888

Yup thats like what they are doing taking down statues and anything depicting something morally wrong in todays era not remembering it was the normal for its time back in the day. Its history and we shouldnt be rewritting it.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Its history and we shouldnt be rewritting it.


Yep, I'm down with that although I'd add a nuance: we need to find a way of making it clear that we're not celebrating it either.

We've got a debate going on in Bristol about renaming Colston Hall at the moment.  Colston was a slave trader and having a concert hall named after does smack of celebrating him.  Indeed, the reason it was named after him in the first place _was_ to celebrate him.  You can see why people wanted to, he bought an awful lot of wealth into the city back in the day and undertook a great many charitable works - _some_ of the stuff he did is worth celebrating.  But I can see how that leaves a sour taste in the mouth and I can see that renaming the hall offers a quick fix for that.

Personally I think it would be better to invest in a more nuanced fix and _educate_ people about the darker side of the man.  Stick up some murals in the hall depicting some of the atrocities of slavery.  Have some big scrolly text on the walls describing his life and discussing just how bad slavery was.

I'm slightly reticent to condemn Colston - I think he was just successful within the warped morality of his time and I suspect most of us would have done the same had we been alive and had the means - but I think we could use Colston Hall as a vehicle to condemn the institution of slavery while acknowledging the flaws of the man.  Simply renaming it might make us feel better about ourselves but we miss an opportunity to leave a visible lesson to our future selves.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is getting awfully serious for the Post Race. 

Once I'm dead, or not too many years afterwards, nobody will be pointing out my mistaken beliefs. This will be because nobody will remember me...aside from some government reports, which will make me immortal...immortally boring, anyways. Similarly, nobody cares what John Wayne believes, cause he's dead. What people are arguing about is what we can, or should, learn from him. The same is true of many others. All those dead historic figures that we never actually met are essentially signposts in history. All that people are doing with these debates is trying to adjust the direction those signposts are pointing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is getting awfully serious for the Post Race. 

Once I'm dead, or not too many years afterwards, nobody will be pointing out my mistaken beliefs. This will be because nobody will remember me...aside from some government reports, which will make me immortal...immortally boring, anyways. Similarly, nobody cares what John Wayne believes, cause he's dead. What people are arguing about is what we can, or should, learn from him. The same is true of many others. All those dead historic figures that we never actually met are essentially signposts in history. All that people are doing with these debates is trying to adjust the direction those signposts are pointing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Woo-HOO!!! I managed to double post in Post Race! That's a first for me. Better still, I'm not sure that I've seen anybody manage to double post in CC, let alone Post Race. I should get TWICE the prize for that one.

----------


## dday9

Wapaboeeye!

----------


## RobDog888

> Personally I think it would be better to invest in a more nuanced fix and _educate_ people about the darker side of the man.  Stick up some murals in the hall depicting some of the atrocities of slavery.  Have some big scrolly text on the walls describing his life and discussing just how bad slavery was.


I like this idea of enlighting people about the entire history of him, for ex, that its not just having his name on a building but other areas of his life that were not all good. But then you get people bitching about having a mural about his negativity which may be a way of celebrating his bad side.

----------


## RobDog888

However you have a statue of Joseph Stallin who was terrible yet they dont beotch and complain about celebrating a killer (although its not in the USA)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The view of Stalin in Russia is far more complex than the view we have.

----------


## RobDog888

Because tehy are all too freakin cold to get all riled up about it?  :LOL:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My understanding is that lots of Russians see him as being strong, which they admire. Of course, these are not the ones that he killed off. It's hard to say how they feel. Dead, I suppose.

----------


## RobDog888

Well teh entire state of CA is now officially out of drought! All the rains we have been getting for about a month have pushed us past the mark for the entire year. Time to go and wash my car   :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, we are getting totally slammed. That's good, because we started off below average, so it took a good long time to dig out of that hole...but boy have we!! Two feet of snow in two days, and we were already slightly above average for the year by then. 

Nothing left in the valley, though. A good snowpack is good for everybody.

----------


## wes4dbt

Well Northern Ca is still being hit (next three days) and it's heading toward Idaho.  Luckily I'm on the Southern edge and it hasn't been bad so far.

----------


## dday9

We’ve had a lot of rain, but thankfully not to flooding levels.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If we get a lot of rain, at the moment, we'll be in BIG trouble. Nothing like a rain on snow event to create a massive flood. Probably won't happen, though.

----------


## RobDog888

We have another big storm coming late Friday night and will last through Monday morning!!!

Just saw an article on our local dam. Its old and not up to todays codes and safety standards. Its been moved up to #1 priority on the national dam retrofitting/upgrading schedule. If it fails the city next to it will get 12-20 feet of flooding. Our house (next city over) is somewhat up in the hills (we get to deal with all the coyotes and freaking squirrels) so its safe but my rental house (same city and rented by my daughter) is projected to have 4 feet of flooding.

----------


## szlamany

Your daughter might soon have water views!

----------


## RobDog888

The house is on a pier and beam foundation so its maybe 1.5 - 2 feet off the ground but my Shelby is stored in the garage at ground level  :Frown:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Your squirrels are freaking, too?? Give them some weed. It's legal there, right?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think we won't be getting your next storm. I hear that one will be pushed south of Idaho by a high pressure ridge. It's been raining this morning, but should wind up tomorrow. It's all snow on the mountains, though.

----------


## RobDog888

> Your squirrels are freaking, too?? Give them some weed. It's legal there, right?


Yea it is but Im not giving them sheet! They keep eating our tangerines off our tree and getting all up in our engine bays of our cars leaving their lunch left overs and such

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sounds like they've already got enough weed. Maybe you should cut them off?

----------


## RobDog888

I should put poison in teh tangerines so when they steal them they will die but with my luck I will forget and eat one and die a slow painful death lol

----------


## wes4dbt

I've lived in my condo for over 21yrs and never had a pest problem but last year a rat showed up.  It ate all kinds of vacuum hoses, water hoses and electrical wires in the engine bay of my van.  Damn thing even ate the water hose on my washing machine and flooded my garage.  Cost me a lot of money.  Finally caught it on a glue trap and took a hammer to it.  Left it there for week as a warning to any friends he might have.  So far so good.

----------


## FunkyDexter



----------


## FunkyDexter

You probably need to be a brit and the right age for that one :Cool:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure that "leaving it there for a week" hurts anybody but you...and your neighbors. I'm not sure that rats learn by observation....for that matter, I'm not so sure that humans do, either.

----------


## RobDog888

> I've lived in my condo for over 21yrs and never had a pest problem but last year a rat showed up.  It ate all kinds of vacuum hoses, water hoses and electrical wires in the engine bay of my van.  Damn thing even ate the water hose on my washing machine and flooded my garage.  Cost me a lot of money.  Finally caught it on a glue trap and took a hammer to it.  Left it there for week as a warning to any friends he might have.  So far so good.


This is my thinking too. Send a message to all his squirrel buddies not to mess with my stuff.

Our dogs got a hold of one recently while it was eating our tangerines and before I could get to them he was on his last breath.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Meanwhile, the population doubled.

Squirrels are not in short supply. I would guess that they're one of the creatures that has highly benefited from humanity. We have beggar squirrels on the greenbelt that aggressively approach people looking for handouts. The only reason they aren't more bold is that most people aren't actually carrying food. If they could count on that, I expect we'd have cases of them running up peoples legs.

----------


## RobDog888

They just trying to get a nut lol

----------


## dday9

I love hunting squirrel, but only fox squirrel. I don’t want to risk getting sick eating city squirrel.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Y U Hatin?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I saw a squirrel that had NO hair anywhere except for a little "soul patch" on its chin. Now, I'm a reasonably tolerant, modern, guy, and I understand that there is a current depilatory trend throughout society, but I feel that was taking it quite a bit too far. I think that squirrels look better if they keep at least a little fur...and soul patches are just hipster affectations.

----------


## RobDog888

I believe I can fly...

----------


## FunkyDexter

I reckon this one would give DD a hard time:-

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is that a squiger or a tiurrel?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I can never keep those two straight.

----------


## RobDog888



----------


## szlamany

> I believe I can fly...


I guess we all needed that R Kelly reference...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, he may think he can fly, but it looks like his arse is dragon.

----------


## dday9

I've been at this job for going on 3 weeks now. I found that I love using Git.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Is that the programming job?  Good to hear you're enjoying it.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I've been at this job for going on 3 weeks now. I found that I love using Git.


Source control is a great thing and Git is nicer than most. 

I use it through VSTS and on the command line and i do prefer the visual studio plugin for it, but that is probably as its what i am used to.

I have been setting up Build and release Pipelines in Azure Dev ops and they are absolutely fantastic

One of the developers i sit next to is 66 and today he asked "Whats a ****** cloud ? apart from one of those fluffy things in the sky"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We don't use much source control....largely because we are out of control ourselves. No two people work in the same language, let alone on the same things. We barely know what each other is doing. I have a secret project, which I carry in my pocket (that's NOT a euphemism) after an incident of breaking and entering. Git would make sense for that one, except I don't want it on a public repo, nor on our private one....so, it remains in my pocket.

----------


## RobDog888

> one of the developers i sit next to is 66 and today he asked "whats a ****** cloud ? Apart from one of those fluffy things in the sky"


haha!

I have git hooked up to VS and its the same thing as using VSS or similar to using VSTS. Version control in itself a must

----------


## RobDog888

How do you make holy water?

----------


## szlamany

Starts with salt - who knew!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So holy water....starts with a salt.

Seems about right.

----------


## RobDog888

All wrong! You boil the HELL out of it!! LOL

----------


## FunkyDexter

I tried making holy water but the holes just kept closing up.  I must have been doing it wrong.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Freeze it, first.

----------


## RobDog888

> Freeze it, first.


Is that when hell ffreezes over? lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Frozen hell makes holy water? Might work.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Surely that would be unholy water

----------


## RobDog888

Why did the skeleton cross the road?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sounds like a grave subject, but I have no answer.

----------


## RobDog888

To get to the body shop  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Pelvis has left the building.

----------


## FunkyDexter

How humerus

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought I had a pun about carpals, but I couldn't quite put my finger on it.

----------


## szlamany

> I thought I had a pun about carpals, but I couldn't quite put my finger on it.


I think you nailed it!

----------


## RobDog888

Im just glad no one had a bone to pick with me over the corny joke

----------


## szlamany

Not when your in a joint like this!

----------


## RobDog888

I guess they dont have a single funny bone in their body

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's when we should have made a humerus remark. It just wouldn't be quite as funny with 'scapula' or 'patella', though xyphoid process is always good for a laugh.

----------


## wes4dbt

Come on people don't let our favorite post die!!!  I always read this post with my morning coffee.

I'll start,

How about that Jussie Smollet case.  I really thought they were going to make an example out of him and nail him to the cross.  I understand the states attorney saying two days community service and $10,000 is enough but they should have made him enter a guilty plea or no contest.  Now he's going around acting like he's innocent.

But in the back of my mind I think there's a chance his defense team found something embarrassing about the police or states attorney's office that they used for leverage to negotiate such a sweet deal.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Possibly.  Mostly I think he can afford very expensive lawyers.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Possibly.  Mostly I think he can afford very expensive lawyers.


It's just strange.  The evidence seemed so strong and the outcry was so tremendous, that I thought the powers in high places would mandate making a public example of him.  I don't care how good your lawyer is, if the evidence is strong (sometimes it doesn't even have to be all that strong) if the Governor, Mayor, Senator, .... take special interest in the case and want a show trial, it happens.  If there really isn't anything hidden going on, then I feel sorry the that States Attorney that made this decision.  I wouldn't want to be him.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, but.....Chicago....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Besides, if you want something to occupy your morning, come up with a March Madness bracket for Brexit. You can add in names AND policies. Sure, it might be a bit hard figuring out the divisions, and who plays against who changes hour by hour, but the stakes could hardly be higher.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Hmmm chit chats really slow lately. Oh well...

I WIN!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Darn, I didn't realize it was first to 63,881. That does seem like a kind of arbitrary number, but there's a beauty in that.

----------


## RobDog888

That actor smollett has friends in high places as well as a relative. Bet favors were had. Hope the FBI investigation into it will find out the truth. also the Chicago PD is sending him a bill for the investigation expenses lol

----------


## szlamany

> That actor smollett has friends in high places as well as a relative. Bet favors were had. Hope the FBI investigation into it will find out the truth. also the Chicago PD is sending him a bill for the investigation expenses lol


Smollett to Robin Roberts on GMA in an answer to why he was targeted by MAGA hat wearing white folk: "I come really, really hard at 45".  Trump Derangement Syndrome - what a joke!

You can find pictures of him with Mooch and maybe even Barry - those are friends in high places all right.

----------


## wes4dbt

> That actor smollett has friends in high places as well as a relative. Bet favors were had. Hope the FBI investigation into it will find out the truth. also the Chicago PD is sending him a bill for the investigation expenses lol


That's funny.  Did they say how much the bill was????  Might have to get creative to get any justice in this case.  I usually don't feel so vengeful but the way he keep lying and acting so smug, makes 2 days of community service and $10,000 seem inadequate.

----------


## RobDog888

> That's funny.  Did they say how much the bill was????  Might have to get creative to get any justice in this case.  I usually don't feel so vengeful but the way he keep lying and acting so smug, makes 2 days of community service and $10,000 seem inadequate.


The propossed bill they will be serving him with is said to be ~$130,000. Could be a cover up payment in disguise lol

----------


## RobDog888

> Smollett to Robin Roberts on GMA in an answer to why he was targeted by MAGA hat wearing white folk: "I come really, really hard at 45".  Trump Derangement Syndrome - what a joke!
> 
> You can find pictures of him with Mooch and maybe even Barry - those are friends in high places all right.


Yea and that horrible female Maxime Waters and Kamilla Harris!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There won't be a bill. That's just talk. We haven't sunk so low as to say, "we'll investigate your claim as long as you pay us for it." 

Prosecutors do this all the time, it's just not always so public. They get to decide whether or not they want to prosecute a case. If they say no, then that's the end of it most of the time. That means that we have some laws (that I can point to, but won't) that are on the books, but which you can pretty much break in front of a law enforcement officer and get away with it, because they know the prosecutor won't take it to court. In the cases I'm talking about, the prosecutors won't take it to court because it's so very hard to prove that the crime was actually committed. This may be similar. As long as he doesn't admit to it, and he is sticking with his story, they have to prove that something didn't happen. That's a heavy lift.

----------


## szlamany

Mayor Rahm Emanuel sent the bill already - $130,000 dollars.

According to the prosecutors office, they used a program that allows for restitution and community service.  He was not exonerated at all.

If he pays the 130K it is an admission of guilt.

If he does not pay they can sue in civil court.  This does two great things.  It opens the case that was sealed and it changes the rules of guilt to be just a preponderance of evidence.   That's how they first got at OJ...

----------


## wes4dbt

> There won't be a bill. That's just talk. We haven't sunk so low as to say, "we'll investigate your claim as long as you pay us for it." 
> 
> Prosecutors do this all the time, it's just not always so public. They get to decide whether or not they want to prosecute a case. If they say no, then that's the end of it most of the time. That means that we have some laws (that I can point to, but won't) that are on the books, but which you can pretty much break in front of a law enforcement officer and get away with it, because they know the prosecutor won't take it to court. In the cases I'm talking about, the prosecutors won't take it to court because it's so very hard to prove that the crime was actually committed. This may be similar. As long as he doesn't admit to it, and he is sticking with his story, they have to prove that something didn't happen. That's a heavy lift.


I don't think it's a heavy lift at all.  You have the two brothers confession, got incriminating text messages, got him giving them money......  I've certainly seen cases less compelling go to trial.  Plus the states attorney said she believed they could have proven him guilty.  

I don't really care about if he went to trial or not, what bothers me is him not having to admit guilt and then sealing the records.  I know it boils down to lying to the police and staging a crime, not really a major offence.  But you can see by the outcry from the people of Chicago that they felt they deserve some accountability.  I feel the states attorney has let them down.   I just wonder WHY???

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd have to say that this whole story has never held much interest for me. When I first heard about it, my thought was, "who?" When I heard that the police decided it was a phony report...that was all I heard and left it at that. Frankly, I believe this is only making the news because it was some kind of celebrity (though I still don't know who, or where the celebrity was from). Heck, I didn't know it was Chicago until Rham Emanuel's name came up. I thought it was NYC.

Now that I know ever so slightly more....so what? Are folks really shocked that a rich person gets different treatment? Are folks really shocked that a celebrity gets different treatment? Are folks really shocked that a celebrity did something to attract attention to themselves? I doubt anybody on here would be surprised by any of that. It's just more "stupid pet tricks".

----------


## wes4dbt

Yeah, I didn't have any idea who he was either.  People know who he is now, so I guess his publicity stunt worked.  Not so sure it going to work out to his benefit in the long run.  But it's a crazy world so who knows???

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I would say that it will. There's the old adage that there's no such thing as bad publicity, and that may be even more true today than when the phrase was coined. After all, the audience of today is highly segmented/targeted. If you want to appeal to the broader public, then you have to be somewhat careful not to be too outrageous. However, if you've decided that YOUR audience is X, then it may be better to be outrageous in a way that X will appreciate, even if it alienates Y. 

I have no desire to do anything like that, but if your livelihood depends on the support of some segment of society, then it certainly behooves you to recognize that and act accordingly. For the rest of us, our livelihood likely depends on not alienating some broad segment of society, but otherwise it doesn't matter. For him, he needs the active support of X, for the rest of us, we just need not to have the active opposition of X. That's a MUCH lower bar.

Of course, he has angered a fair amount of his group X, as well, so this may work against him....it's just that, if I had to put money on it, I'd bet that it doesn't hurt him. Just a guess, though.

----------


## FunkyDexter

To quote Airheads: "Rock stars don't go to jail. Christ, Vince Neil only got 30 days and he killed somebody."


To paraphrase Shaggy's last post: Don't put all your X in one basket.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that's true. Putting things in a basket could hamper your ability to retrieve them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't know whether that last pun is based on a local definition or a general definition.

----------


## passel

Just need one of those new processors, with multi-hamper threading.

----------


## wes4dbt

> To quote Airheads: "Rock stars don't go to jail. Christ, Vince Neil only got 30 days and he killed somebody."


Just watched "The Dirt", a NetFlix movie about Motley Crue.  Very much a movie about Sexxx, Drugs and a little Rock & Roll.  Had some funny parts.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Yeah, I watched it too.  I was a big fan back in the 80s (had the hair and everything).  It was fun but, I suspect, a little more complimentary to their rock star image than reality would have been.  They were pretty much irredeemable ass-holes. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## RobDog888

They need to throw the damn book at him and make an example or anyone is going to be able to do the same without repercussions. So many damn snowflakes. Time to turn the heat up and melt their arses!

----------


## RobDog888

Oh yea, and GET OFF MY LAWN! lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Who are we talking about? Looking back over the last several threads, I'm not sure who should get a book thrown at them, or what kind of book.

Anyways, it's not so bad anymore, because they're just e-books. As long as they don't throw the reader, as well, it doesn't hurt too bad.

----------


## dday9

I hate dealing with lenders...

----------


## dclamp

> To paraphrase Shaggy's last post: Don't put all your X in one basket.


I prefer quoting a different Shaggy. "Just say it wasn't you"

----------


## RobDog888

> Who are we talking about? Looking back over the last several threads, I'm not sure who should get a book thrown at them, or what kind of book.
> 
> Anyways, it's not so bad anymore, because they're just e-books. As long as they don't throw the reader, as well, it doesn't hurt too bad.


That Jesse fake your own gay attack empire actor guy

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ah, back to that. It's hard to keep track in this thread.

----------


## szlamany

Why is that so hard - it was clear to me.  He fakes a hate crime - blames white MAGA hat wearing individuals.  He set the whole thing up.

Constant attacks from the media and celebs against Trump supporters is really wearing thin.

Twitter is on fire right now about AG Barr.  People complaining he's not working for the US people - he's working for Trump!  Omg - no one understands the Constitution!  And these are reporters!  Unitary Executive Power - how come I know what that is?  Stupid really gets bigger and bigger every year!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We got on into Motley Crue and a slap on the wrist for Vince Neil....and I don't even know who that last person is, though I could look it up if I cared.

Don't get too outraged. The reason the report went through Barr is because of the way Starr handled the earlier report. That one went EVERYWHERE. In fact, it was in the bookstore. So, the rules were changed to that the AG has to review the independent report prior to it being released. However, the rules do require that it be released to Congress, which he has said he will do next week...with redactions. The actual meaning of that remains to be seen.

----------


## wes4dbt

Yeah, I do think that the Dems and CNN are shooting themselves in the foot.  This constant 24/7 of negative Trump news has gotten me to start tuning out.  And believe me, I despise Trump, I think he is completely morally bankrupt.  His core beliefs seem to be lying, bullying and infidelity.  

I'm not a Dem or Rep but I think the Dems should be focusing on unifying the party and finding someone who has a real chance of beating Trump in 2020.  It's very hard to defeat a sitting president when there is a strong economy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a good point...except that they HAVE found a unifying principle: Opposition to Trump. That's not without precedent, as the Republicans focused on stopping Obama (without success, but their leadership did make it their explicit objective). 

Frankly, we are solidly into the next election already. I've already had attack ads forwarded to me against various Democratic candidates. They have a bit of a problem with that, of course, since every third person in the country has already entered the race, and another third appear to be considering it. Still, the mud has begun to sling, which at least serves to indicate who the conservatives see as the largest threat. 

In 2017, the Democratic bench seemed notably....old. Not any longer, as there are loads of younger candidates that have reasonable shots. It could be an interesting race...unless the economy goes into recession, in which case Trump would lose to a wet Kleenex, cause no sitting president wins in a recession.

----------


## wes4dbt

Well, Opposition to the Opposition is a given.  I was speaking more in terms of unified ideals and a unified allegiance to a candidate.  Right now there is just to many people coming from all different directions with views that are mainly mutually exclusive from each other.  The Dems don't seem to have an identity.

----------


## RobDog888

The dems have a free for all going on right now in that everybody including their mother is running. This diffuses chances of having a focused direction and momentum

----------


## szlamany

> Well, Opposition to the Opposition is a given.  I was speaking more in terms of unified ideals and a unified allegiance to a candidate.  Right now there is just to many people coming from all different directions with views that are mainly mutually exclusive from each other.  The Dems don't seem to have an identity.


The primaries aren't a unifying time - it's a time to stand out among the others.  Nothing they say now is guaranteed to make it into the general election.  

Trump has Brad Parscale working miracles.  That last rally in Texas was 50% democrats, 25% swing voters.  The campaign machine they are creating is just amazing.

----------


## wes4dbt

> That last rally in Texas was 50% democrats, 25% swing voters.


I'd be very interested in where those numbers came from and how in world they were calculated.  Didn't know you had to publicly proclaim which political party you represent when attending a rally.  It would be my guess that someone made that statement and someone else decided to report it as fact.  Butt then again I don't go to rallies.




> Nothing they say now is guaranteed to make it into the general election.


True but it can give Reps ammunition when the mud slinging begins.

Most of my life I didn't care anything about who was in office, to busy doing other things.  Since retirement I've got to much time on my hands so I started paying attention to the politics of our country.  I think I've decided to go back to work, I was happier.  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :wave:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The mud slinging has already begun.

One thing that people should keep in mind is that, despite the partisanship of our current climate, the reality is MUCH weirder. The partisan positions are really a simplification. For example, I had no idea how much Trump admires Nancy Pelosi. I know he's more complex than he's portrayed as, but that one surprised me just the same. 

If we really got talking about issues, everyone would end up purple...one way or another, cause now that I write it, I realize that the phrase could have several different meanings...I keep coming up with new ones. The problem is, there's no way to categorize people if we allow for nuance. We need binary categories yet this is an analog world.

----------


## szlamany

> I'd be very interested in where those numbers came from and how in world they were calculated.  Didn't know you had to publicly proclaim which political party you represent when attending a rally.  It would be my guess that someone made that statement and someone else decided to report it as fact.  Butt then again I don't go to rallies.


You have to obtain a ticket to get into his rallies - they are using the rallies as a huge marketing campaign.  Brilliant stuff.  They get your email - your name.  What political party you are registered with is freely available.  I had that file for CT 15 years ago for a labor union I work with.

----------


## wes4dbt

> they are using the rallies as a huge marketing campaign. Brilliant stuff


If only they could use their briliance for GOOD instead of EVIL.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's pretty much what political activity is about, these days. Contact information is almost more valuable than donations. For some people, it is. I'm pretty careful about donations simply because of the mailing lists you get on.

Voter registration lists can be good, or not. They're pretty weird in ID, these days. The state is predominantly Republican, but Democratic primaries are open (anybody can vote in them), while Republican primaries are closed. Since the Dems generally put up one person, while the Reps generally put up half a dozen, the Dem primaries are usually meaningless (I have yet to see one where voting was worth the effort, since there was no choice), whereas Rep primaries are where all the heat and fire is at. This creates an incentive to register Republican, because it doesn't preclude you from voting in the Democratic primaries, but it allows you to vote in the, far more interesting, Republican primaries.

However, that will differ by state.

----------


## dday9

Here is my opinion. The Democrats want to redistribute tax payer money and sometimes pay lip service to capitalism whereas Republicans want to yell about redistribution while simultaneously blowing out the budget. Oh and one cares about a wall whereas another thinks it’s the government’s role to “cure” climate change.

In short, they both suck. A summary of a 27 year old’s take on US politics.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This country never does well when it isn't challenged. Let the Russians put up sputnik and we get to work. Let the Japanese start making far more reliable cars, and we improve our processes to match (mostly). When we rest on our laurels, we get fat and happy...ish. Actually, content or complacent is probably a better word than happy, though nobody is contending the fat part.

Very few people doubt climate change. However, we will only solve it by moving forwards, not backwards. Using less fossil fuels can't be done without technological progress (or total societal collapse, which is always a possibility). That will disrupt some industries, so there will be some losers, but we all stand to be winners, because technological progress hasn't made our lives noticeably worse. Whatever the challenge is, we NEED a challenge to perform well. Climate change is an excellent challenge. Even those who don't believe it's happening should be in favor of it for sociological reasons.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Very few people doubt climate change


True but there are many very powerful people that deny it for financial and political reasons.  This will cause solutions to come much slower.

----------


## dday9

I don't doubt that climate change is occurring. I don't even doubt that anthropological activity is contributing to it. What I do have some doubts/issues on are:
The long term projects have always been wrong. Not mostly wrong, always wrong.The IPCC's reports don't really specify how much tolerance the Earth has in terms of the rise of temperature related to climate changeEven if the US were to go completely carbon neutral, it would not be enough to make so much as a dent.
I certainly don't believe that it is the government's role in trying to "cure" the climate change.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If the long term project is to get us off of fossil fuel, then it depends on what the alternative is. Some alternatives would be pretty good, but the best one is a solution we haven't yet invented. For example, there are FAR more efficient solar cells than the ones that are currently in use. At the moment, they're too expensive to be viable. There is one that may change that, though production has to be scaled up.

A second piece, and perhaps the larger piece, is energy storage. One of the greatest issues we currently have is that batteries are pretty bad. Is there a solution there? Maybe. There are certainly solutions that can be tried on the grid-level storage, but whether or not there's a solution on the personal device level is not so clear. A significantly better battery at that level would change society. Gas engines aren't efficient, we use them because gas has SO much energy packed into a small package. Electric motors are far more efficient, but to store as much energy as you have in a gallon of gas would currently take a battery that was several cubic feet in size. If that were to change, we'd switch to electric vehicles pretty nearly overnight. The advantages are just too great, but the technology isn't there, so that's that....for now.

That's my point: We can't solve the problem with the technology we have today. To tackle the problem requires us to move forwards, and that's the better direction to go. 

Besides, don't worry too much about global warming. Ocean acidification could easily dwarf the impact of a warmer earth. The ocean is somewhat alkaline. The oceans are absorbing a considerable amount of carbon dioxide, which is bringing the oceans back towards neutral. At some point, this will collapse the base of the food chain, where lots of chemistry depends on the alkaline nature of the water.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I don't doubt that climate change is occurring. I don't even doubt that anthropological activity is contributing to it. What I do have some doubts/issues on are:
> The long term projects have always been wrong. Not mostly wrong, always wrong.
> The IPCC's reports don't really specify how much tolerance the Earth has in terms of the rise of temperature related to climate change
> Even if the US were to go completely carbon neutral, it would not be enough to make so much as a dent.
> 
> I certainly don't believe that it is the government's role in trying to "cure" the climate change.


There are differing opinions and models about how fast climate change is happening and how fast we are warming, what they dont have differing opinions on is that it is happening, that man kind is contributing and also that there are feasibly things we can do to mitigate it. 

As far as the Governments role goes, in the UK for example we have a lot of wind energy resource, we are an island with a lot of wind, the government put subsidies into wind energy and not only have we grown wind energy to be 15% of our total energy mix the cost of wind energy has come down so much that coal for instance has been priced out of the market even as subsidies have been cut. 

All energy is subsidized, what is great about things like wind and solar power, even taking away the climate change based reasons are these are technological solutions to power generation, and as we iterate and create better and better solutions they become more efficient and more cost effective, and they also provide a degree of energy security.

I dont like carbon tax's and trading, Governments main role here should be encouraging industry through subsidies and planning to allow these kinds of energy generation to get enough traction so they are competitive. 




> That's my point: We can't solve the problem with the technology we have today. To tackle the problem requires us to move forwards, and that's the better direction to go.


In order for technology to move forward you have to create the technology, sell it and then make money on it and then invest and iterate for the next better version. This is already happening to some extent but could be happening faster. 

Battery storage is a problem but we are seeing solutions on the market, Tesla have a 100-megawatt battery dispensing power into the electricity grid in South Australia right now, and as more government purchase these kind of solutions there cost will come down and companies will find ways to make them more efficient and better.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> As far as the Governments role goes, in the UK for example we have a lot of wind energy resource, we are an island with a lot of wind,


Maybe so, but you aren't doing enough. After all, you haven't even attempted to exploit the most potent source of wind energy you have: Parliament.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Looks like Notre Dame is pretty nearly a total loss. I've got a hunch that it'll be back, though.

----------


## dday9

That’s so upsetting. I wonder what caused it.

----------


## dday9

Sorry, this is the post race and that should’ve been two separate sentence.

----------


## dday9

That’s so upsetting.

----------


## dday9

I wonder what caused it.

----------


## dday9

Fixed.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Fire

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It was likely related to the construction, though some worker might have had a quasi-motive. I have nothing to back my hunch, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fortunately, they saved the bell towers. Had those fallen, the building would have been essentially a total loss.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It doesn't look so bad, today. The roof is gone, and there's been a considerable amount of interior damage, but the stone vault is mostly intact, which protected a whole lot of the parts that people remember most. 

It seems like the biggest question is how to rebuild the forest, or if it should be rebuilt. That was all old growth wood, which is gone from Europe. They'd have to import wood from other places, and perhaps they shouldn't. The original material is gone, so maybe using more modern, safer, construction makes more sense. There was a whole lot of wood to burn up there, and that's partially because it was wood. Some steel in the structure would probably make it lighter, stronger, and safer. Though, composite beams might also have an appeal.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One nice thing is that the reconstruction can be crowd sourced. Cathedrals were built that way, originally. Notre Dame was built over a century, from the sound of it, and through the on-and-off contributions of the local populace. Crowd-sourcing the reconstruction would be in keeping with the original history of cathedral building. The funding base would be broader, but the idea would be about the same.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

A bit of gaffer tape should sort it out.

----------


## szlamany

@bonker - I see you used the term "gaffer" - do you have some experience in the audio/video world?

----------


## dday9

I’m really enjoying my new job. Though I found I don’t enjoy kendo-ui so much.

----------


## RobDog888

> A bit of gaffer tape should sort it out.


Duct tape fixes everything!

----------


## RobDog888

> I’m really enjoying my new job. Though I found I don’t enjoy kendo-ui so much.


I really like the kendo controls. Its a good sized learning curve but knowing javascript will definitely help if its the web version. Ive been using kendo for a year now and Ive got it doing some cool stuff

----------


## RobDog888

Happy National Mustang Day!

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I wonder what caused it


There were construction workers there and they were French.  Guaran-damm-teed they were smoking :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> One nice thing is that the reconstruction can be crowd sourced.


It already is being crowd sourced.  I went looking for a figure on the donations that hove come in and couldn't find one but their donation page has already received over 13 million euros and there are individual pledges in the hundreds of millions from the likes of apple and other wealthy benefactors.  It wouldn't surprise me if you saw over a billion coming in for this.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Cathedrals were built that way, originally.


Some but not all.  Most of the medieval ones were built by kings and wealthy nobles from their coffers (...of course, those coffers were built up through taxation so that's a _kind_ of crowd sourcing).  The ones that were built by local donations tend to come toward the end of the renaissance and later when there was more cash in the hands of local populations and wealthy merchants.  Barcelona's Sagrada Familia is probably the most famous.  Honestly, visit it if you ever get the chance.  It's vast and more than a little weird.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Coughers-*ahem*-coffers, and their ilk.

----------


## RobDog888

"Great!" Shaggy coughed on me and now i got a cold  :Frown:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That explains it, cause it got warm up here.

----------


## wes4dbt

89 here another 15 degrees and we'll have real Modesto summer weather.

----------


## jdc20181

So crazy enough I restarted my browser project, ironically I am still enjoying VB too much to go to another language, so I got a friend to join aboard, he is mainly into graphics, and stuff like that, the images I am showing are not his design its my crappy "filler" until he can do his magic. 

I ended up finding a bug the other day, it was kinda one of those why the heck is this happening type things, I am using Gecko 60, which is a large upgrade from the old project, but it seems a lot of it has to be written out vs all built in for some aspects. The biggest issue I have noticed is if you open tabs too fast they stop loading the homepage. 

And of course the URL parsing checker function thingy ba bopper 3000 I have (a web request to validate or invalidate URLs) doesn't handle About**:blank and immediately crashes. I think if the tab tries to go there I am going to create a local HTML page and put on the page "Hi, welcome to a blank page" 

The other minor thing is some sites default to old style design like some of the CSS doesn't seem to be supported. 

https://gyazo.com/b7d09a885e02f6a24d1bbf07396bc2e7

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that's a great solution. A page with the statement, "Hi, welcome to a blank page." should give people fits. For one thing, it's a lie, since the page isn't blank, but it's so upbeat and positive that it feels like it should be a paradox.

----------


## wes4dbt

My new Great Grand Daughter arrived today @ 7:30am  7lbs 9ozs.  Daphne Anne.  So now I have 2 Great Grand Daughters, 3 Grand Daughters.  It seems that some how my off spring have lost the male chromosome.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So...two are great and three are not so great? That's almost 50%, which seems pretty good.

----------


## wes4dbt

> So...two are great and three are not so great? That's almost 50%, which seems pretty good.


I think so, especially when you consider their lineage.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have nothing to say, and this is the place to say it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nothing!!!

----------


## wes4dbt

Maybe there is nothing left to say.  Everything in the world worth saying has already been said somewhere is these 63956 posts.  The trick is finding it.

----------


## RobDog888

Anyone watching Build?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Don't even know what it is.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Anyone watching Build?


Are you talking about the MicroSoft Build discussions that kareninstructor posted a link to in the General Developers forum?  If so, what did you think, worth watching?

----------


## brad jones

I watched some of the Build keynote since I couldn't go this year and will be watching a number of the sessions on demand over the next few weeks.  Hopefully the post the sessions I'm interested in!

----------


## RobDog888

> Are you talking about the MicroSoft Build discussions that kareninstructor posted a link to in the General Developers forum?  If so, what did you think, worth watching?


Yes, I'll have to go find that link.

----------


## jscully730

this thread reached more than 1k comments hahaha

----------


## jscully730

nice to see somebody having fun even on the forum. have a good day, guys

----------


## jscully730

BTW guys. This is an out of the blue question. I am planning to remodel my kitchen and I need your opinion guys which would you prefer. A granite or quartzite. Help me choose guys!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Go with either pergo or marshmallow. The former would be nearly useless as a counter top, so you'd have endless joy replacing parts of it, while the other would be edible...as long as it doesn't mold.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Balsa wood.  Really easy to replace.

----------


## szlamany

Any Rock will do!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, no, that's more like soft rock, which has a g-astley appearance.

----------


## RobDog888

> BTW guys. This is an out of the blue question. I am planning to remodel my kitchen and I need your opinion guys which would you prefer. A granite or quartzite. Help me choose guys!


Go with cement. Its the new trend, much cheaper too

----------


## szlamany

I was thinking of doing cement for an outdoor grill station.  Is it a do-it-yourself type of job?

----------


## RobDog888

It can be. Probably some diy videos out there. Seen it on some home improvement shows. Looked easy

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, it takes a bit of learning, but it's easily within the diy area. You might go with a coarser layer with a finishing layer. It's that finishing layer that would scare me. There's something out there called something like pourable, or flowable, concrete, which should result in a smooth finish. I'd just be afraid that my pour would be poor.

one nice thing about it is that you can do tests cheaply. For example, you could mix up a small amount of concrete and fill something quite small, then put a finishing on that. You could do that to try it out, then move to a larger area where the cost of getting it wrong would be harder to take. With footings, I wouldn't bother, but for something like a cooking surface or patio, I think it would be a good first step.

----------


## RobDog888

I think you have cemented the idea quite well

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, it wasn't a concrete idea to begin with.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Besides, we haven't heard from szlamany since he posted that. Hopefully, he didn't fall into the mix and get set in his ways.

----------


## RobDog888

Im sure he will crush his way through the sand and rock to cement a success with his patent.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, considering where he's from, perhaps he went for a local video, and found one on cement sneakers rather than grill stations.

----------


## szlamany

It's been raining for what appears to be 40 days and 40 nights here in New England - sucks!  I've got nothing done since that post!  Argh!!!!

Plus I'm very busy - real estate tax season is in full swing on top of just a slew of other new customer work.

My boys graduated from high school and turned 18 back on the day I posted that - I guess that means they have finally pulled that Sword from that Stone!

----------


## RobDog888

OMG Steve I cant believe you have Hs graduates now! I still think you have pre-teens because of your avatar lol

Ps, we are getting old  :Frown:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was back in NH visiting family a couple weeks back. What really struck me is how completely my youth has ended. When I was growing up, I would spend hours wandering through the woods. I knew every rock, stream, marsh, pool, and many of the trees (not all, though, as there were a whole lot of them). Two changes were notable on this recent trip. The first is that the woods where I used to walk are now posted. Arrrrgggh. The second is that there are now ticks EVERYWHERE!!! In twenty plus years wandering all over that state, I saw a total of no more than half a dozen ticks, and probably half that number. I only was bitten by a tick one time. They were so rare that I wouldn't necessarily recognize them. On this trip, my sister and I walked down a grassy lane of about 100-200 meters distance. I then found two ticks on me, and my sister found one on her. In other words, I saw about as many ticks after a couple hundred meters as I had seen over twenty years in the NH woods. Even worse, everybody was talking about all the ticks they were seeing. We even overheard people talking about them in restaurants. People were clearly used to them, too, and lots of them are the Lyme carrying deer ticks. 

There is no way that I would have survived had the deer ticks been as common in my day as they are now. Moose, bear, and turkeys have all returned to the state, which is nice, but the ticks are really disturbing.

----------


## szlamany

@robdog - old, yes - but so proud of my boys I am!  One just got a summer job as a life guard.  

@shaggy - ticks are over the top the past few years.  And the cicadas have all gone off cycle and appear pretty much at any time.  So now we have 3 inch long cicadas killer wasps (who don't sting thank God!).  And wildlife is really increasing - beaver, river otter, bobcats, fisher cats, coyote, black bear - all in a nearly coastal CT town between Bridgeport and New Haven.  When I moved to CT from NYC almost 50 years ago we had nothing like this for wildlife!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I remember hiking the AT through CT during a cicada cycle. I was staying up late to watch a lunar eclipse...which was the last time I ever did that, because they aren't all that spectacular. I wasn't sure if I'd be able to get to sleep due to the deafening roar of the cicadas. I did manage to track one down, though. Interesting looking insects.

Coyotes have made it....everywhere. They're an animal that will live in town alongside people, so we're just helping them. All the rest that you mentioned are awesome additions. I went back to the house where I grew up, which was about the best possible place for a biologist to grow up. My sister and I met up with the guy who bought the house. He told us that they had a bull moose standing on the lawn, recently. When I was growing up, it was said that moose couldn't live that far south due to a brain parasite that came from deer. Somebody changed, because there are now moose and the deer numbers have increased at the same time.

However, the 25 acres of field are now so tick infested that I would have had to be treated for lyme disease almost daily. That wouldn't have been good. I'd have ended up wearing a hazmat suit during the summer.

----------


## Millennial

The ticks were ticking time bombs that have now exploded.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, they certainly tick me off.

But enough of this tick talk, I'm going cuckoo.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You don't know what cuckoo is.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Isn't it what happens when you get clocked in the head?

----------


## RobDog888

> @robdog - old, yes - but so proud of my boys I am!  One just got a summer job as a life guard.


Next we will be hearing about grandkids!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There was a time, not so long ago, when there were only a few active threads in Chit-Chat...now there are over a dozen. People are getting chatty.

----------


## szlamany

> Next we will be hearing about grandkids!


Spent too much time at Toad's Place - hearing is not quite what it used to be!

----------


## wes4dbt

> There was a time, not so long ago, when there were only a few active threads in Chit-Chat...now there are over a dozen. People are getting chatty.


I might be wrong, but it seems to me that in the last year or two there are less new threads daily in the major forums here.  So we got more free time on our hands.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Spent too much time at Toad's Place - hearing is not quite what it used to be!


Hunh. I thought Jeremiah was a bullfrog.

----------


## RobDog888

I have a damn gopher or two in my back yard!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is it a paying customer?

If not, I hear you can make replicas of its friends out of plastic explosive.

----------


## RobDog888

> Is it a paying customer?
> 
> If not, I hear you can make replicas of its friends out of plastic explosive.


My neighbor (2 houses up the hill on same side) caught a gopher with a buried trap the other day. We are wondering if it was just the one gopher doing all the destruction or several. However since its death I haven't seen any new signs of a gopher. os Im crossing my fingers that its a done deal now

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You may well be lucky. I'm not sure how CA gophers compare to the NH gophers I am used to, but those had pretty wide territories, and while not exactly solitary, they weren't breeding like rabbits, either.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I'm not sure how CA gophers compare to the NH gophers I am used to


Well, they probably use different gang signs for a start.  And the East Coast Gophers will be into Notorious B I Gopher while the West coast will go for a mellower Tupaq Squirrel kind of a vibe.

I went looking for a Gangsta Gopher pic to make this post funny and it turns out the Gopher Gang were a real thing :EEK!:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I assume they were part of some underground movement.

----------


## RobDog888

> You may well be lucky. I'm not sure how CA gophers compare to the NH gophers I am used to, but those had pretty wide territories, and while not exactly solitary, they weren't breeding like rabbits, either.


Still no new holes. Crossing fingers as still not out of the woods

----------


## RobDog888

> I assume they were part of some underground movement.


Thats a dirty affiliation to to be a part of

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Still no new holes. Crossing fingers as still not out of the woods


I've never known gophers to be in the woods. Ours were always in the fields.

We tried a series of strange attempts to keep the woodchucks out of the gardens. One thing my father tried was peeing all the way around the perimeter of the garden. Unfortunately, it was a large garden, so he had to "save up" for that, which my mother put a stop to once the temperatures got warm enough. 

Another thing we tried was putting a radio out in the middle of the garden playing the news. You couldn't play music, of course, because then you'd end up with gopher groupies. They'd be hanging out, smoking the weeds, and snacking on everything else. Whether the news really deterred anything was not clear. They may have just been staying away because they didn't know what "radioactive" meant, but knew it was a bad thing to be.

A third thing was me, camping out by the garden. That may have worked, though I slept through any incursions. Most likely, those oversized rodents were concerned about the loud, growling, beast in the nylon doghouse.

----------


## Peter Porter

> I've never known gophers to be in the woods. Ours were always in the fields.


I remember seeing gopher mounds in the fields that were popping up in our direction every year, but that came to a halt 30 meters from our garden when we got our cat.

She likes to gift us one or two of these buggers every year.  :big yellow:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That is one of the issues. The woodchucks we had were larger than any normal cat (there are some massively fat ones that would outweigh a woodchuck). We have a few varieties of gophers out here, some of which are quite tiny. They live pretty similar lives, and are related, but not the same thing.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

How much wood can a woodchucker chuck?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How far up can an upchucker chuck?

----------


## szlamany

We had a guy named Chuck who worked with us decades ago - could not hold his liquor...

I believe the song morphed into "How much chuck could Chuck up-chuck if Chuck could up-chuck chuck".

It's sad that we cannot purge a memory like that and free up some space for better stuff!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sounds like there WAS some purging, just not of the right stuff.

----------


## RobDog888

> How much wood can a woodchucker chuck?


Finally! I was waiting for someone to post that!

----------


## RobDog888

> We had a guy named Chuck who worked with us decades ago - could not hold his liquor...
> 
> I believe the song morphed into "How much chuck could Chuck up-chuck if Chuck could up-chuck chuck".
> 
> It's sad that we cannot purge a memory like that and free up some space for better stuff!


So you sang about how much Chuck could Chuck up-chuck? So throwing himself up?

----------


## szlamany

> So you sang about how much Chuck could Chuck up-chuck? So throwing himself up?


Yes - get a bunch of 20-something-year-old programmers in an office and it's easy to memorialize someones bad night in song!  I can recall losing the office drinking contest one Christmas - actually recall is not the right word - I can vividly still see the photo's they took of my passed out body with various blow up doll toys!  

We would throw pennies at people who came up with bad ideas during development meetings!  Oh the 80's!

We all had VAX-programmer hats made.  Also had a VAX-a##hole hat that we gave to the programmer with the most bugs!

No one liked Keith - so we re-arranged the keys on his keyboard to say "Keith Sucks!" - lol!

----------


## RobDog888

> Yes - get a bunch of 20-something-year-old programmers in an office and it's easy to memorialize someones bad night in song!  I can recall losing the office drinking contest one Christmas - actually recall is not the right word - I can vividly still see the photo's they took of my passed out body with various blow up doll toys!  
> 
> We would throw pennies at people who came up with bad ideas during development meetings!  Oh the 80's!
> 
> We all had VAX-programmer hats made.  Also had a VAX-a##hole hat that we gave to the programmer with the most bugs!
> 
> No one liked Keith - so we re-arranged the keys on his keyboard to say "Keith Sucks!" - lol!


You guys were wild! lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I alphabetized a keyboard, one time. Makes it easier to find the keys.

----------


## RobDog888

Guess you found the key for success

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Better yet, I had a guy working for me who was a dedicated hunt-and-peck typist with an "a" and "s" in his name. I swapped the A  and S keys, which is a change so simple that most people wouldn't necessarily notice it....but he couldn't log in anymore.

----------


## RobDog888

Happy Friday! I have a weekend full of yardwork in the 95 degree weather  :Frown:

----------


## wes4dbt

Yeah, 100 degrees in Modesto but that's normal for mid July.  Thank God for A/C, always 75 in my house during the summer months.  I was just thinking about when I was growing up, we lived in lots of houses without any type of A/C except maybe one fan in the living room.  Don't know how we did it, I do remember it wasn't fun, I'd have a stroke now a days.

----------


## RobDog888

You are probably too far but I assume you didnt feel the earthquake last week?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have AC, but haven't needed to turn it on, yet. The downstairs (where the computer is) stays pretty comfortable as long as the temperatures stay below 100. Might be turning it on this weekend, though.

----------


## RobDog888

We have 27 solar panels so usually we dont get more than a $10 electric bill during the summer when we run the central AC all day and well into the night

----------


## wes4dbt

> You are probably too far but I assume you didnt feel the earthquake last week?


Yeah, I was in my kitchen fixing dinner and had stopped to check something on TV, then I felt my wheelchair rock slightly and my balance was affected a little.  It wasn't normal and I wondered if there had been a quake but I thought I'd had probably just twitched without realizing it.  You were a lot closer, hope you didn't get any damage.

----------


## RobDog888

I'm about 110 miles from the epicenter and definitely felt it. I was at my desk at home and everything started shaking, rolling motion and then I got disoriented. It kept going and I was thinking I should get up and either get cover or go outside. Probably about 20-30 seconds. No damage as just wasnt strong enough but man those people in Ridgecrest got it bad!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'll be down in Ridgecrest area in a few weeks. There was another aftershock yesterday. Perhaps I'll be shaken.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> We have 27 solar panels so usually we dont get more than a $10 electric bill during the summer when we run the central AC all day and well into the night


I've thought about doing that. My summer bills are trivial, currently, but my winter bills are high due to having mostly electric heat. So, I use electricity when the sun doesn't shine. In fact, it's a bit worse in this valley because the winter inversion often means that we're under/in thick clouds for weeks on end. So, I probably can't generate when I use the most electricity.

----------


## RobDog888

> I'll be down in Ridgecrest area in a few weeks. There was another aftershock yesterday. Perhaps I'll be shaken.


But not stirred

----------


## RobDog888

> I've thought about doing that. My summer bills are trivial, currently, but my winter bills are high due to having mostly electric heat. So, I use electricity when the sun doesn't shine. In fact, it's a bit worse in this valley because the winter inversion often means that we're under/in thick clouds for weeks on end. So, I probably can't generate when I use the most electricity.


There is new Tesla solar technology where they use their battery technology to store solar energy in batteries at your house (in your garage perhaps) for later use when the sun dont shine. This will change things drastically. If we generate too much electricity its "supposedly" sold back to the electric company and we build a credit. Seems better to keep all we generate for use whenever and not have them ding us for a "delivery" charge on electricity we sold back to them. Just more ways to nickle and dime us so we get nothing

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Our electric company is very reluctant to allow solar development. It can happen, they just don't want it to happen too fast.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Do they offer free solar cookies?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They don't offer free anything, not even a free kick in the pants...which nobody wants to begin with.

----------


## RobDog888

We have some companies offering free solar here but you dont own the panels and any extra electricity is not yours

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We appear to do a lease to own kind of thing, primarily, but the power company doesn't want too many people taking them up on the offer. Basically, you spread the cost out over a lengthy period of time. I haven't looked into it very closely, at this point. Too many uncertainties, at the moment.

----------


## RobDog888

Another evening of slaving away taking out our avocado tree. My neighbor is helping and we finally got it out after 3 days of part time work (due to the heat). Its a massive stump!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Where's Chenko gone?

----------


## RobDog888

Wheres the beef?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Inside the iguana.

----------


## RobDog888

the iguana is inside the cow

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Everything is inside your mind.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I had a kitty-cat walk past my tent two nights back on my last night out. It was a BIG kitty-cat, though. I didn't see it, but found the prints in the dust the next morning. At first I thought it was a dog, despite having no claw marks. When the tracks left the trail and didn't come back, I realized that it had to have been a mountain lion. 

Fortunately, it didn't appear to have caught my scent, or it likely would have tried to bury me.

----------


## RobDog888

> I had a kitty-cat walk past my tent two nights back on my last night out. It was a BIG kitty-cat, though. I didn't see it, but found the prints in the dust the next morning. At first I thought it was a dog, despite having no claw marks. When the tracks left the trail and didn't come back, I realized that it had to have been a mountain lion. 
> 
> Fortunately, it didn't appear to have caught my scent, or it likely would have tried to bury me.


Maybe he didnt like your scent  :LOL:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's why he would have tried to bury me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The post race slid while I was counting fish. If you can't count on fish, what can you count on? Fingers are so old school.

----------


## RobDog888

Fish can count on fins

----------


## szlamany

> Fish can count on fins


That's only up to five...

Base-5 - wonder what that would be like...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Bass-5? 

It starts like this: One fish, two fish...

----------


## RobDog888

Arg! Today is talk like a pirate day and we nearly missed it!

----------


## wes4dbt

How much does it cost a pirate to get his ears pierced?????  A Buc-An-Ear

----------


## wes4dbt

What????  One bad joke and the thread just dies.

----------


## RobDog888

So who is storming Area 51 on Friday?  :LOL:

----------


## FunkyDexter

> What???? One bad joke and the thread just dies.


It may only have been one, but it was worth hundreds.




> So who is storming Area 51 on Friday?


 I don't get the reference but I'm intrigued...

----------


## Arnoutdv

> So who is storming Area 51 on Friday?


Maybe we don't need to, the US Navy confirmed these UFO videos are the real deal
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/09/18/p...rnd/index.html

----------


## wes4dbt

> Arg! Today is talk like a pirate day and we nearly missed it!


What calendar are you using?  Today be talk likes a pirate day me maties.

----------


## RobDog888

> I don't get the reference but I'm intrigued...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storm_...Stop_All_of_Us

 :Big Grin: 





> What calendar are you using?  Today be talk likes a pirate day me maties.


I thought it was always on the 16th but after looking it up its the 19th. Go figure?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The pirates stole a couple extra days.

----------


## RobDog888

Its hard for them to tell the date or time without only one eye

----------


## passel

Pirates had two eyes. The patch was just to protect the one eye from the daylight, so when they had to go below decks to fight they could remove the patch and see to fight in the sudden darkness as that eye would already be adjusted for seeing in the dark. A great advantage over a retreating sailor who would be suffering temporary "night blindness" when chased into a dark space. (Sorry about serious input to joking banter  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## RobDog888

Wheres all the area 51 live streams?  :LOL:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That place is so barren there are no streams, live or otherwise.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Wheres all the area 51 live streams?


Sounds like it was a bit of a bust and only 150 people turned up.  Probably not a bad thing.  I can't help feeling a mass of people trying to storm a military base might not end well :EEK!:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That wouldn't be a random sampling of the population, either. A bunch of people who made it through the filter to show up at that place would be....a very interesting crowd.

----------


## chenko

Glad to see this is still going...

----------


## brad jones

> Glad to see this is still going...


Is this thread really going, or is the government making you think it is going.......




#StormArea51 #StormChitChat

----------


## FunkyDexter

17 years of membership.  56 posts.  That has to be some kind of record :Big Grin:

----------


## brad jones

> 17 years of membership.  56 posts.  That has to be some kind of record



They were probably spending more of their time doing their day job instead of posting here. How sad.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Unheard of....and from, for that matter.

----------


## dday9

First October 2019 Post Race post.

----------


## dday9

It would've been ironic if it would've been a double post.

----------


## brad jones

Third October 2019 Post Race post.




Well that wasn't very exciting....

----------


## brad jones

> It would've been ironic if it would've been a double post.


wow. Your post was 64064, which is simply a cool number. Here's the question.... Who will post the 65,000th post in Post Race? Will it be you or will it be me.....  :Cool:

----------


## RobDog888

Whos gonna post the 64,067 post? Oh wait its me!  :Big Grin:

----------


## brad jones

Congratulations!






> Whos gonna post the 64,067 post? Oh wait its me!

----------


## 2kaud

> wow. Your post was 64064, which is simply a cool number. Here's the question.... Who will post the 65,000th post in Post Race? Will it be you or will it be me.....


The number 64064 is quite interesting. It is the gene id for 3-oxoacid CoA-transferase 2 which catalyzes the transfer of a CoA group from succinate to acetoacetate and is an important enzyme in ketone body catabolism. The encoded protein localizes to the mitochondrion. This gene is intronless, and a pseudogene of this gene is located elsewhere on chromosome 1.

...and gene 64069 is involved with the skin disease atopic dermatitis!

----------


## RobDog888

> congratulations!


woot!! :d

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> The number 64064 is quite interesting. It is the gene id for 3-oxoacid CoA-transferase 2 which catalyzes the transfer of a CoA group from succinate to acetoacetate and is an important enzyme in ketone body catabolism. The encoded protein localizes to the mitochondrion. This gene is intronless, and a pseudogene of this gene is located elsewhere on chromosome 1.
> 
> ...and gene 64069 is involved with the skin disease atopic dermatitis!


Gawd!! You're giving me flashbacks.


Sitting in the airport in Atlanta, waiting to board a flight to Hartford.....oops, there was an old WWII B-17 bomber crash at Hartford just a little while back...guess we'll be here for a bit.

----------


## wes4dbt

> The number 64064 is quite interesting. It is the gene id for 3-oxoacid CoA-transferase 2 which catalyzes the transfer of a CoA group from succinate to acetoacetate and is an important enzyme in ketone body catabolism. The encoded protein localizes to the mitochondrion. This gene is intronless, and a pseudogene of this gene is located elsewhere on chromosome 1.
> 
> ...and gene 64069 is involved with the skin disease atopic dermatitis!



Well that just took the fun out of this thread.  Now I have to go do my homework!!!!

----------


## brad jones

and no. that was not a typo.
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wes4dbt

> and no. that was not a typo.


Hope no Mod's see that post.  You could get banned for life!!!!

----------


## wes4dbt

Didn't mean to scare everyone.  The mods aren't really all that strict.  Just slip them a few bucks and they'll let you back on the forum.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## brad jones

> Didn't mean to scare everyone.


Is that a request for a scary joke?

Q: What happened to the cannibal who showed up late to Halloween dinner?

----------


## brad jones

A: They gave him the cold shoulder.

----------


## wes4dbt

Well, I had a pretzel joke I was going to share but I changed my mind, it's just too twisted!!!!

----------


## dday9

:LOL:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have a septic tank joke, but it's too....

----------


## FunkyDexter

What do you get when you sit on a razor blade?


Arsenic

----------


## passel

Another example of British vs American English humor. How about some unique Aussie English humor. (or should that be humour?).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure that pun really fits as British vs American. I was trying to think of other elemental puns, but most elemental names are pretty lame. After all, coming up with a pun using Rutherfordium or Vanadium is pretty difficult.

----------


## 2kaud

1603, of course, is the year that Queen Elizabeth died (Elizabeth I that is).

Also, 1603 is a well known Windows installation error code when using the Installer Service - meaning that a fatal error occurred but I'm not telling you what!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's about the most perfect Post Race post yet. It's informative, not related to any other topic...ever, and came totally out of nowhere.

----------


## 2kaud

> That's about the most perfect Post Race post yet. It's informative, not related to any other topic...ever, and came totally out of nowhere.


1603 is, of course, the current page number in Post Race.  :Duck:

----------


## brad jones

> 1603 is, of course, the current page number in Post Race.


Ah.... I was wondering what prompted the post as well.  :Big Grin:  

1603 is also roughly the number of pennies you'd need if you wanted to fill a thin bag plastic bag so it weighed roughly 8.8 pounds.

----------


## RobDog888

> Ah.... I was wondering what prompted the post as well.  
> 
> 1603 is also roughly the number of pennies you'd need if you wanted to fill a thin bag plastic bag so it weighed roughly 8.8 pounds.


I disagree. There are on average 181 pennies (1982 to present stampings) per pound. So for 8.8 pounds it would be 1,592 pennies.

----------


## brad jones

1592 is "roughly" 1603....   :Wink: 

And 1592 isn't as special as 2kaud presented. It's not a Windows error number of significant value, although the year 1592 did contain the ultimate Pi Day....

----------


## 2kaud

> And 1592 isn't as special as 2kaud presented.


George Villiers was born that year!

----------


## RobDog888

> 1592 is "roughly" 1603....  
> 
> And 1592 isn't as special as 2kaud presented.


Its 100 years after Columbus discovered America. So its very special. Plus that day is coming up in 3 more days  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I disagree. There are on average 181 pennies (1982 to present stampings) per pound. So for 8.8 pounds it would be 1,592 pennies.


In for a penny, in for a pound, I suppose.

----------


## RobDog888

Seeing how a pound of pennies from 1982+ has virtually very little copper, Im sure the metals are not worth its weight

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did you test their mettle? Their metal mettle matters mightily, maybe.

----------


## RobDog888

Maybe

----------


## brad jones

> Maybe


or maybe not........

----------


## RobDog888

> or maybe not........


Possibly

----------


## FunkyDexter

1603 is not my PIN.

----------


## szlamany

That leaves 9998 other possibilities.

----------


## brad jones

> 1603 is not my PIN.


Is it 7345?

----------


## RobDog888

> That leaves 9998 other possibilities.


Pins are 6 digits at most banks. So 999,999 other possibilities

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't use a pin. I use a thumb tack.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The banks kind of hate it, since it messes up the ATM keyboard, but it's safer...cause it doesn't access anything.

----------


## RobDog888

I use facial recognition. I look at the ATM and it welcomes me by name. Then I give it a look signifying no cash on me and broke. So it gives me money based upon how broke I look  :LOL:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's explains it. 

I went to the ATM just yesterday. It said, "Hello, RobDogg. Here's $300." 

Thanks, by the way.

----------


## RobDog888

> That's explains it. 
> 
> I went to the ATM just yesterday. It said, "Hello, RobDogg. Here's $300." 
> 
> Thanks, by the way.


Nice! Glad that came out of someone elses account as you added an extra "g" and missed the triple 8's

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A cousin, perhaps?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This post is not worth reading.

----------


## 2kaud

True, but by then we've all read it.  :Spam:

----------


## RobDog888

> This post is not worth reading.


So we get $1 for our time in reading it? I dont accept personal checks, IOU's or EBT. Cash or PayPal friends and family only

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Next time I'm at the ATM I'll only take $399 from your account with that voice recognition thing.

----------


## RobDog888

> Next time I'm at the ATM I'll only take $399 from your account with that voice recognition thing.


My daily limit is $0.99

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, it's a cold and blustery day out here, perfect for trimming the hedges. The reason I wait for a cold day in fall (blustery is not a requirement) is that there are a LOT of wasps that build small nests in the hedges. These are not particularly aggressive wasps. I've run the hedge trimmer through an active nest without being stung. I think they realized it was just an accident. Still, they DO sting. Fortunately, by this temperature, they should all be tucked away for the winter in whatever place they choose. One time, they chose a work glove, and were sorely annoyed when my hand joined them. I was kind of sore after that, too.

Anyways, I trimmed the hedges and found numerous, abandoned, nests, as I expected. After that, I started raking things up. Along the way, I got the distinct feeling that something was in my pant leg. More alarming, it appeared to be moving upwards. At first I thought it was just a branch, but when attempting to shake it out, caused it to rise higher up my leg, which made me change my assumption. After all, whatever it was seemed fairly large, and was headed towards warmer, and more sensitive, areas.

At that point, all thoughts of raking left. I wasn't willing to drop trou' in my suburban driveway, though I was tempted. Instead, I headed with all due decorum towards the garage (it took me some time to find one of my gloves, afterwards, which was due to the decorum of my departure). I hit the button to close the garage door, but was unwilling to wait that eternity, so I entered the house and whipped my pants down...and it was a branch from the hedge. The exact physics of this motion is something I can only speculate about. During my minute of panic, the fairly small branch had managed to work its way from my ankle up to mid-thigh, simply by some kind of ratcheting action against cloth and skin. 

Interesting afternoon of activity.

----------


## 2kaud

> So, it's a cold and blustery day out here, perfect for trimming the hedges.


You're lucky. Here it's either raining or drizzling or drizzling or raining. Everywhere and everything is wet. Never mind hedge trimming, can't even get up the leaves they're so wet. Blowing doesn't move them and sucking just clogs up the works! Ahhhhhhh.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I live in a desert. Yesterday had a forecast that said a 100% chance of rain. In many places, that would mean that it was going to rain all, or most of, the day. Out here, though, that meant that the ground was going to get wet at some point. As it turned out, it really DID get wet. Some areas got considerable amounts of rain...but by evening, it was partly sunny and things had dried out.

When we get a rainy day, here, I like to sit in my living room and watch it rain. I've been out in it so much that being able to be warm and dry while it rains is wonderful, but in this area, it's so doggone rare that whenever it happens, you have to pay attention quick, cause it won't last.

----------


## 2kaud

and then there's all the sudden bangs as the tree nuts get blown onto the house glass windows and trying to walk outside without stepping on piles of nuts and ...

I have 4 Beech trees, a Lime and a Sycamore

----------


## brad jones

I'm writing a little article on creating memes.... yeah, pretty basic. Here is an example meme....  I'm only posting because it included the bbcode link  :Smilie: ....


via Imgflip Meme Generator

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not just basic, it's visual, too.

----------


## szlamany

> Not just basic, it's visual, too.


Always comes back to VB!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's the basic truth.

----------


## wes4dbt

Come on people, I need more posts to read with my morning coffee.  Shirley Shaggy has a fun pun to share.

----------


## brad jones

I met Bruce Lee’s vegetarian brother today.

His name is Brocko Lee.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't make puns.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And don't call me surely.

----------


## passel

> And don't call me surely.


It makes him surly. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

He has his head in the clouds, azuredly.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I most azuredly do not. My cumulous knowledge of cloud computing is cirrus-ly limited.

----------


## passel

Sounds like you're related to "Slip" Mahoney. Must be a west coast cousin.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Can't say I get that reference.

----------


## passel

Yeah, I figured the leader of "The Bowery Boys" series from the 50's would be a bit obscure (although perhaps age appropriate).
His character was known for his malapropism, which the phrase "cumulous knowledge" certainly sounds like something he would say and "cirrus-ly" might be considered an example of a malaprop, although that could be a stretch.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I wasn't around in the 50's, and I didn't have a TV until...well, I still don't have one, so we'll see.

----------


## passel

Well, if you were really curious, I'm sure episodes could be found on-line, but I don't know that it would be worth the effort.
For some reason, I figured you were a bit older than I, but then I wasn't around for most of the 50's either.

In my case, I've really only seen them because of the TCM (Turner Classic Movies) channel. I donate platelets every couple of weeks which means sitting / lying on a recliner type chair at the local redcross donation center for a bit more than two hours every other Saturday. I don't like commercials, so I put up with watching old movies on TCM during that time that I'm immobilized.

As an alternative, the redcross have a bunch of movies on DVDs that I could choose from, but that just seems like too much work, so I settle for watching the "classics". They did start going through a long series of Tarzan movies, and after a number of weeks of that, it was too much and so I moved on to another network for awhile, but the Tarzan period is over, so I'm back. 

Wouldn't have seen them otherwise, as I don't care to watch TV at home, and didn't have one in the house myself, until I got married.

----------


## wes4dbt

Though the thought of not ever watching TV seems strange to me, I've heard it enough times that it doesn't surprise me.  To each his own.  But what I find bizarre is people that watch TV/Movies on their phones/Tablets/Laptops.  To my grandkids this is just normal.  I'm old school, 65", surround sound,  recliner and beverage.

----------


## 2kaud

April 2 1604 was the date of the initial precedent put into practice by Parliament during the speakership of Sir Edward Phelips (and which is now part of Erskine May [the UK parliamentary rule book]) which the then Speaker Bercow cited during 2019 for refusing to allow more than one vote on essentially the same Brexit motion in the same parliamentary session.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a good point. Everybody should know that.

----------


## 2kaud

as useless information for quizzes  :Cool:

----------


## RobDog888

> That's a good point. Everybody should know that.


4 out of 5 dentists know that

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That fifth dentist...is a total idiot.

----------


## wes4dbt

Think he's my Dentist.  Told me to brush side to side, not up and down?????

----------


## brad jones

Speaking of dentists....

----------


## RobDog888

NOT the 5th dentist

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Which...explains why he appears to be missing a fang?

----------


## RobDog888

Yes and it was a catastrophe when he got it pulled

----------


## wes4dbt

Don't worry, I haven't forgot about you Post Race.   The new Post Race may be younger but you got more characters!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

String.Length.

----------


## 2kaud

strlen(const char*);

----------


## brad jones

Len (string)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was thinking of getting Len(something) with a squiggly line under the something, which would get me Len-y and squigg-y, but it would require a picture...and it's too much work for the post race.

----------


## 2kaud

but this is the work  :Confused:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The post race must limp right along.

----------


## szlamany

Orc Paste?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Pasting an orc? Seems like a dubious idea.

----------


## 2kaud

What - no Monday morning reads?

----------


## szlamany

Pare cost?

----------


## DanMnz82

Here for the replies   :Wink:

----------


## Jacob Roman

Im here to preorder the new cybertruck  :big yellow:

----------


## Millennial

> Im here to preorder the new cybertruck


It would probably look great with square wheels.

----------


## passel

I found it interesting/funny that no one at Tesla understood the physics, or didn't speak up, when they decided to demonstrate the toughness of the windows by throwing a heavy steel bearing at the side windows.

In the factory they had thrown various things at the windows, like wrenches and other items hanging around the shop and the windows didn't break.
But during the live demo had decided to throw a small steel ball at the windows, I guess figuring they were even lighter than the wrenches, and then were surprised when the windows fracture in a circle around the point of impact.

Hey Tesla, you throw a wrench at a window a lot of the momentum of the wrench will be transferred along the wrench to impart rotation around the center of mass when it hits something, so the impact on the window is much less at any give time, and you also get multiple impacts.
If you throw a sphere at a window, pretty much the full mass and momentum of the sphere will impact the very small tangent point of where the sphere contacts the window. So, throwing a steel bearing at the window is like holding a pointy chisel against the window and hitting the chisel with a hammer.

----------


## Jacob Roman

> It would probably look great with square wheels.


It also looks great in Matte Black, and its solar powered  :big yellow:

----------


## 2kaud

Are we still on 1604? When's 1605 due?

----------


## wes4dbt

Well for all our USA members, hope you have a Great Thanksgiving.  If you don't celebrate Thanksgiving you should at least help with the dishes!!   :wave:

----------


## RobDog888

> Well for all our USA members, hope you have a Great Thanksgiving.  If you don't celebrate Thanksgiving you should at least help with the dishes!!


I actually DID help with the dishes lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Well for all our USA members, hope you have a Great Thanksgiving.  If you don't celebrate Thanksgiving you should at least help with the dishes!!


I emptied a few of them, does that count?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, we're almost up to the solstice. Another year shrunk down to the shortest day of the year. Then comes the rebound. 

I've patented a perpetual motion machine, so I'm good. Well, technically, it isn't a perpetual motion machine, as that would violate some physical laws (and those cops are TOUGH). My design involves harnessing the hot air coming out of Congress to generate enough electricity to end human dependence on oil for all time. Now, the obvious flaw in the design is that Congress might learn to get along....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

Sorry, couldn't get that out without laughing.

As you were.

----------


## 2kaud

If the hot air from Congress was combined with the hot air from Parliament - then anything could be possible.........

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We'd probably end up spinning away from the sun and freezing to death in the depths of space.

----------


## wes4dbt

If Congress and Parliament started putting the needs of the people first then it would be obvious that "The Invasion Of The Body Snatchers" is real.

----------


## 2kaud

Wot - no Christmas post?  :big yellow:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

'Tain't Christmas, yet. That would be tomorrow.

----------


## szlamany

> 'Tain't Christmas, yet. That would be tomorrow.


That's just your narrow world view! 

Norad Santa tracker has him in Vietnam now!

----------


## RobDog888

Dont we have a xmas thread?

Btw typing with one hand at work cause jacked up my left hand last night. Had to go to the ER.

----------


## passel

You're suppose to jack up the Mustang, not your hand.... Live and Learn.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Typing caused an injury sufficient to send you to the ER? 

Ya know, when people talk about "strongly typed", that doesn't mean that you pound the keyboard so hard that it shatters and sends splinters through your hand.

----------


## 2kaud

and Best Wishes for the New Year  :wave:  May all your bugs be small and caught easily.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Or big and Coleoptera, for the beetle enthusiasts out there (like God).

----------


## dee-u

stick's

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Styx

----------


## dee-u

I thought the highlighted word was "stick" but I only realize now that it is a 4 letter word, what could it be?

----------


## dee-u

Or is it a rooster?

----------


## FunkyDexter

I actually put the asterisks in myself rather than relying on the profanity filter but I can confirm that it sounded a lot like "stick"

----------


## dee-u

I guess Shaggy is correct.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Naturally.

----------


## RobDog888

> You're suppose to jack up the Mustang, not your hand.... Live and Learn.


Cryptic message from typing with one hand.

Jacked up my hand, hard to type now with just one hand.

Still healing after 3 weeks with another month or more to go.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's some serious damage, to take so long to heal.

----------


## RobDog888

> That's some serious damage, to take so long to heal.


Yea it is moderately serious. Basically road rash on street asphalt. While taking out the trash barrel one evening in the light rain I slipped and dropped ~125 lb on my fingers while still holding it. We live on a hill so it dragged about 6"-1 foot grinding the tops of my left hand fingers. Couldnt pull it out as barrel too heavy. So had to lift it up. Grinded all the skin off, some tendon and two small/short fractures at the middle finger knuckle by the nail. Its been 3 weeks and barely getting some movement in the most serious finger the middle one. I could post pictures but I'd have to ban myself lol

----------


## brad jones

No pictures necessary, my mind visualized enough already......  :EEK!:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Oooh!  That sounds nasty!  Hope it heals soon so you can once again wield the two-handed ban-hammer of justice.

----------


## RobDog888

> No pictures necessary, my mind visualized enough already......


I posted it last month on FB burried in a comment to the post  :Big Grin:

----------


## RobDog888

> Oooh!  That sounds nasty!  Hope it heals soon so you can once again wield the two-handed ban-hammer of justice.


Its actually healing quite fast for the severity. Hoping this weekend I can no longer need to soak it in iodine solution and no more band aids. Just starting a thin layer of scabbing

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You had a 125lb trash barrel?????

Did you throw out your enormous stash of lead figurines, fishing weights, and assorted filings? I don't think I generate that weight of trash in a YEAR, unless you count yard waste.

----------


## RobDog888

Yea and actually may have been heavier. I've been working since late summer on leveling my backyard. We live on a hill and its 100+ year old house. So over the decades runoff coming down the hill was building up. Then some previous owner built a block wall and it stopped. The low end is about 1 foot high/thick of extra dirt and the high end next to the wall is 2.25 feet of extra dirt. So Im not able to spend $10,000 on landscaping I opted to do it myself. Its just time and manual labor. Every weekend for about 30-60 minutes I dig up 4 barrels of dirt about 1/2 way high and just throw it out lol. Already removed the dead avocado tree, a rubber tree, 4 bougainvillea trees, 2 clothes line poles with cement footings etc. 

So on the previous week it was raining all week. On the weekend when it stopped I dug up very damp dirt filling the barrels 3/4 full, more than usual trying to speed my progress, being wet it was heavy af. Surprised the trash truck took it but at least I now know the limits lol.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> its 100+ year old house


You have those in America? :Big Grin:

----------


## RobDog888

> You have those in America?


Just barely. Our house was built in 1919. Its a historic district with a few homes 10-20 years older than ours, max

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When I was in grad school I lived for a year in an old dormitory from the 1800s. My room was kind of crazy. The doorway was 6' high, while the ceiling of the room was 12' high. It felt kind of like some strange igloo. What made it all the more entertaining is I'm 6' 3" high, so I had to duck pretty well to get through the doorway.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I did a backyard project like that. In my case, it was putting in a patio, raised gardens, and some other stuff. The first step involved a whole lot of dirt removal. I don't remember what I did with it all.

My house sits on a solid concrete slab. On hot summer days, I've often thought about cutting a hole through the floor in one closet, and digging out a 'basement'. It would be blissfully cool on hot summer days. Unfortunately, it would probably also be an indoor swimming pool, cause despite living in a desert, I believe the water table is not all that far beneath my house, due to the spring line emerging in the area.

----------


## RobDog888

I read this article on this guy that did a DIY wine storage bunker by digging a massive hole in his back yard, buried a shipping container, made concrete stairs with a pumping system for when it rained. Looked stealth from above as he had the grass replanted over it and the entry stair well was hidden behind a bush. He cheated though as used heavy equipment to dig the hole and lower the container in it lol

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> He cheated though as used heavy equipment to dig the hole and lower the container in it lol


How was he supposed to do it, with a shovel and a hand winch   :Confused:  ???

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, the legit way to do this is to rig up your trousers with some internal sleeves, then fill those with dirt and wander around the neighborhood letting a bit out at a time so that nobody suspects you are digging the hole. That's the Great Escape way to go about it. It's only a little bit harder to fool Homeowners Associations than it is to fool the gestapo because their greater diligence is somewhat offset by their generally elderly health.

----------


## RobDog888

> How was he supposed to do it, with a shovel and a hand winch   ???


Yes. I only have a shovel and my dog

----------


## RobDog888

> No, the legit way to do this is to rig up your trousers with some internal sleeves, then fill those with dirt and wander around the neighborhood letting a bit out at a time so that nobody suspects you are digging the hole. That's the Great Escape way to go about it. It's only a little bit harder to fool Homeowners Associations than it is to fool the gestapo because their greater diligence is somewhat offset by their generally elderly health.


Sounds like you have experience dropping droppings all over undetected lol

We dont have a homeowners association but we do have the historic society which regulates modifications to the exterior of houses.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Sounds like you have experience dropping droppings all over undetected lol
> 
> We dont have a homeowners association but we do have the historic society which regulates modifications to the exterior of houses.


Oh I DO have experience with that. 

My brother-in-law dug out the basement of his shop, thereby creating a whole second floor. It was done really well, and entirely by hand, though he had to use a hammer drill with a chisel bit to cut through the clay soil.

----------


## RobDog888

5 weeks of healing so far. Index finger 40% movement. Ring finger 60%. Middle finger 20%  :Frown: 

The entire red areas are where there was no skin at all. Internal healing still progressing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, at least you can flip people off. That's the most important part for driving in California.

----------


## RobDog888

But it makes it hard to type fast now. Not using my middle finger means complete hunt n peck typing lol.

I dont flip drivers off I do road rage  :Big Grin: 

Physical therapy being scheduled. So hopefully over the next couple months I'll regain more movement

----------


## 2kaud

The British Flag (later the Union Jack) was first introduced in 1606.

The 64204 train usually starts from KANPUR CENTRAL(CNB) at 07:30 Indian time and reaches the LUCKNOWJN(LJN) at 089:15 Indian time overing a total distance of 74 kms.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Index finger 40% movement. Ring finger 60%. Middle finger 20%


That comes to 120%.  Your hands are 20% too big.




> The British Flag (later the Union Jack) was first introduced in 1606.
> 
> The 64204 train usually starts from KANPUR CENTRAL(CNB) at 07:30 Indian time and reaches the LUCKNOWJN(LJN) at 089:15 Indian time overing a total distance of 74 kms.


Um... if you hadn't been a member for 16 years I'd suspect you of being a spammer.  As it is I'll just assume your very, very drunk. :Ehh:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> That comes to 120%.  Your hands are 20% too big.


Ah, that explains it: He was trying to chop off the excess.

That whole story about dropping a trashcan on his hands was never really believable. After all, if that were true, then Oscar wouldn't just be grouchy, he'd be short a few fingers....though, now that I think about it...he IS kind of blue...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> The 64204 train usually starts from KANPUR CENTRAL(CNB) at 07:30 Indian time and reaches the LUCKNOWJN(LJN) at 089:15 Indian time overing a total distance of 74 kms.


They cover 74 km in what appears to be a bit less than 81 hours? Either their clocks are messed up or their train is messed up.

On that note, the Idaho legislature is debating a bill to end daylight savings time in the state. That's a reasonable thing to debate, and I'm a bit indifferent on the topic, though slightly in favor. However, I just heard from the bill's sponsor, who managed to make the worst possible argument in support of it (well, second worst, but the worst one is really out there): She said that we shouldn't have the government telling us how to set our clocks. That's totally in keeping with Idaho, so she may have just known her audience really well (smart enough to understand language, but dumb enough not to realize that they ARE the government and they are debating a bill to tell us how to set our clocks). Still, it'll be interesting.

However, I really really DO want the government to set the clocks. What I really don't want is for everybody to be able to decide for themselves what time it is. Next, they'd be wanting to be able to decide for themselves how fast clocks should run, and when. That would add confusion to chaos.

----------


## RobDog888

> That comes to 120%.  Your hands are 20% too big.


Total per hand is 500%, 100% per finger/thumb. So Im still drastically handicapped  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wes4dbt

Don't worry about the other 380%.  Been hunting and pecking for 43yrs with no real speed issues.  Plus you'll become less verbose in your forum responses and people will appreciate that.  Your popularity will soar.   :Wink:

----------


## RobDog888

Here you can see when I started the yard just how big the bougainvillea bushes were. 6 feet deep and 7.5 feet high. Long arse thorns too. The green tash barrel is the size of the black one holding all the trash and dirt that I dropped on my fingers is.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, bougainvillea are pretty nice to look at, and pretty nasty to work with. I have a shrub in my back yard, which I think is native, but it has the nastiest thorns on it that I have ever seen. I need to trim it back, drastically, or remove it entirely, but the thorns go right through my gloves, so it's a daunting task to undertake.

----------


## RobDog888

> Yeah, bougainvillea are pretty nice to look at, and pretty nasty to work with. I have a shrub in my back yard, which I think is native, but it has the nastiest thorns on it that I have ever seen. I need to trim it back, drastically, or remove it entirely, but the thorns go right through my gloves, so it's a daunting task to undertake.


Yea the thons on it are about 1.5" and thick. So they easily go right through my thick leather work gloves. After a year of trimming the bushes back I opted for complete removal. Best decision ever!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Your hand bears witness to the wisdom of your decision :Wink:

----------


## RobDog888

Took out a dead termite infested avocado tree last summer only using hand tools. Its gonna take me at least another year to get the yard looking decent.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That hole looks like a good start on an in ground swimming pool. You should make one that is 3'x3'x10'. In other words, three foot square, but ten feet deep.

----------


## dee-u

> Um... if you hadn't been a member for 16 years I'd suspect you of being a spammer.  As it is I'll just assume your very, very drunk.


He is just a member for 6 years so he is just a "slight" spammer?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Spam light: All the flavor, half the calories.

----------


## passel

> Originally Posted by FunkyDexter
> 
> 
> ...
> Um... if you hadn't been a member for 16 years I'd suspect you of being a spammer.  As it is I'll just assume your very, very drunk.
> 
> 
> He is just a member for 6 years so he is just a "slight" spammer?


Oh, oh... FunkyDexter has revealed himself committing one of the time-traveler's more common faux pas.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He killed the Post Race, too.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Oh yeah.  How on earth did I get that wrong?  Fair enough, must be a spammer, let's ban him.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

St. Valentine's Day. Hopefully, no massacres...or antimacassars.

----------


## miachang

ok sure!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We need to get a new page started.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Mostly to get RD's hand off the first post.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

After all, his hand likely doesn't look like that any longer.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By now, he's probably had a chance to drop a few more bricks on it, or anvils, or whatever looney tunes item he had at hand.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How many posts does it take to get to a new page?

----------


## passel

> How many posts does it take to get to a new page?


I think 13 more after this post (i.e. Post 64241 will be on a new page, if my math is correct).

----------


## passel

One potato.

----------


## passel

Two potato..

----------


## passel

Three potato...

----------


## passel

Four ....

----------


## passel

Five potato .....

----------


## passel

Six potato ......

----------


## passel

Seven potato .......

----------


## passel

More ........

----------


## passel

Nine potato .........

----------


## passel

Ten potato ..........

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What happened to eight??

----------


## passel

Eleven potato ...........

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh yeah, you eight it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This should be on a new page.

----------


## passel

> What happened to eight??


Eight is "More", and rhymes with "Four".

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, task accomplished.

----------


## passel

> This should be on a new page.


Perhaps my math is no so good.

----------


## passel

hmmmm, I guess the math was ok after all. But when you continually reply, the posts continue on the same page past forty posts. Its only when you refresh the page, that it turns to a new page in the browser.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Posts return here for infinity.

----------


## dee-u

Wondering how many members have actually posted in this thread

----------


## kfcSmitty

http://www.vbforums.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=31871

----------


## 2kaud

> http://www.vbforums.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=31871


That's widely out of date and inaccurate! eg it says Shaggy has 'only' posted 2,491 when he's actually posted 34,524 at the time of this post.

----------


## kfcSmitty

> That's widely out of date and inaccurate! eg it says Shaggy has 'only' posted 2,491 when he's actually posted 34,524 at the time of this post.


That link only shows posts in this thread. Shaggy has posted 2,491 times in this thread.

----------


## 2kaud

> That link only shows posts in this thread. Shaggy has posted 2,491 times in this thread.


 :Blush:   :Embarrassment:   :Duck:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Also, posts in Chit-Chat don't count in your post total. So, those 2,491 are all dross...in case anybody was unclear on that fact.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One thing I find interesting is that I feel like the Post Race has been pretty active for a few years. However, I see us on page 1607, and the breadcrumbs allow us to look at various earlier pages. One of the offerings I see is 1107, which would be 500 back, or a bit less than a third of the way back to the start. If I go to that page, the posts were made in 2002. That's about the time I joined the forum. Two thirds of the post race happened in the first few years of the forum. Those folks were weirder than we are.

----------


## RobDog888

But we always need more cat threads!  :Big Grin: 

Ps, my hand basically looks the same still. Physical therapy is helping it to close more. Soon I'll be able to make a fist and yell at kids to get off my lawn  :LOL:

----------


## dee-u

> http://www.vbforums.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=31871


Nice one! So I have just posted 10 in this thread.

----------


## dee-u

That barrk dude posted 7444 when he was active for about 3 years, even before I joined this forum.  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## wes4dbt

WOW  I've posted 48

----------


## wes4dbt

Crap I mean 49

----------


## wes4dbt

Darn now it's 50.  Oh wait now it's ....  Never mind.

----------


## dee-u

Who is the dude in 2nd place? The one with 5,100 posts?

----------


## 2kaud

Joined 2000 with a last post 2004. So in about 4 years posted 5,100 or 1,275 a year or about 7 posts every 2 days!

----------


## passel

> Who is the dude in 2nd place? The one with 5,100 posts?


Considering how long you've been a member, I'm somewhat dismayed that you didn't recognize the user name.
It is an unfortunate situation, and a sad reminder for a lot of us, even though I came along long after his time on the forum so don't really have the connection with him that would justify the emotion. But I did know Gruff for quite some time, and his sudden departure was also a sad time, so I guess I empathize with those who knew Parksie and also feel the same for a few others who have moved on over the years.
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...hlight=parksie
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?303151-Parksie

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A) You're talking about Parksie, who is in third place. The person in second place is Guest, I believe, a non-person, and quite possibly many different people. I don't think the Guest account (people not registered) can post anymore, though I'm not sure about that.

B) How did you manage to get a duplicate in Post Race? I never do.

C) Why did you bother deleting a duplicate in Post Race?

----------


## passel

A). I see. I guess it wasn't that clear on my screen, or because of the high resolution and the way the rows don't line up for the second/third entries. I saw that 5100 was the second value on the right of the window, and when I looked at the left of the window, Parksie was the second name. "Guest" is apparently invisible, and I didn't note the short space allocated for that row. The question makes more sense now.

B). It technically wasn't the "regular" duplicate, as far as I know. I'm not sure exactly how I did it, but perhaps navigated backwards and ended up on a page with an earlier version of the post so just edited it to add the second link. But after posting realized that that post was a duplicate, sort of, and while the second post had the additional link, it didn't have some of the other corrections and additions to the paragraph done previously, so it was a duplicate of a previous version of the previous post with modifications.

C). It was easier to add the second link to the previous post and delete the second post, than add the earlier modifications from the first post to the second. 
Leaving them both, as was, would have been a mixed sequence of events with neither being the fully intended post.
C p.s.) It was also easier to fix the issue and delete the unintended "duplicate", than to add a third post (which could have been in the spirit of thread), or explain why the two posts ended up the way they would have. I was in a somewhat somber mood, I suppose.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I still remember when Parksie died, and I hadn't interacted with him all that much. It was still sad.

----------


## dee-u

> Considering how long you've been a member, I'm somewhat dismayed that you didn't recognize the user name.


I can't see the username of the one in 2nd place.  :Eek Boom:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nobody can, as far as I know. I don't believe it is just one person.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

5,100 posts is Chenko, who is also Chenko with 41 posts putting him at 5,114.

----------


## passel

> 5,100 posts is Chenko, who is also Chenko with 41 posts putting him at 5,114.


Is there a different math used in chitchat? Or perhaps a big endian/little endian thing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's certainly a different math used by Bonker, who is also Bonker and also Bonker. I'm not quite sure why there are three of them, or by his math, 30 of them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The markets have been entertaining this week.

----------


## wes4dbt

Haven't found it entertaining, mainly just painful.  The market at @ 15% loss, hope this correction stops soon or I might have to come out of retirement.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I felt it was a bit overheated going into this. Not so much, now, though. Now I think there will be a rebound, though not a big one.

----------


## dclamp

Man. I am number 26 in the list. Time to boost my ranking.

----------


## dclamp

I am currently at work wasting time and thought, how is my friend Shaggy doing. So I decided to stop by and say hello.

----------


## dclamp

I will have to post a lot to get my ranking up a few steps... This may take some time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Seems like it's been a while since you've been around. Where are you now, and what are you doing?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I seem to remember you contemplating moving somewhere cold.

----------


## dclamp

I am back in Southern California.

----------


## dclamp

I moved to Mid-Michigan back in 2017. Was out there for about a year and a half before I decided that I didn't care for it all too much and decided to pack my stuff and move back

----------


## dclamp

I stop in every so often to catch up on the latest ChitChat gossip but haven't contributed much

----------


## dclamp

I like places where it doesn't snow a lot better.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, that's not Michigan.

----------


## FunkyDexter

And you really need to do something about that avatar

----------


## RobDog888

W00T!! The Fed just announced it cut interest rates by 0.5% and I just started the refi Saturday in hopes of getting our loan refi'd from 30 year to 15 and rate from 3.375% to 2.875% or lower with the stock market drop last week. Maybe now I can get an even lower rate!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You can get a rate THAT low? That's awesome. I'd heard it was dropping, but  that's even better than I had heard.

----------


## wes4dbt

Yeah, me and my daughter are starting the refi process.  There's no guarantee that the Fed rate drop we push mortgage rates down further, they might.  Hate to wait around, Fed cuts have also stirred the economy in the direction of inflation which would mean rates would go up.  Rates are around historic lows, they have a lot more room to go up than down.  Might wait a week or so to see hat happens but don't plan on waiting long to lock in a rate.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The market is weird.

What's that measure of market volatility called? It's something like the V-index....which would make sense, since it would be volatility index, but I don't know if it's right. If that IS right, I'm totally making a pun about being V-ind..icated. 

Anyways, it must be going NUTS! The market collapsed last week, soared on Monday, and today has seen a swing up of three hundred points, or so, then down of a

----------


## RobDog888

> You can get a rate THAT low? That's awesome. I'd heard it was dropping, but  that's even better than I had heard.


Actually I seen one lender offering 2.5% for a 15 year but unknown conditions. My loan officer thinks I should be able to lock in a rate of 2.75% This is the absolute lowest the rate has even been. Something like 0.93%. Hoping the credit pull happened yesterday and waiting for whatever else is needed to solidify locking in whatever the rate will be at that time. Currently on a loan with mortgage insuance of about $400 a month. Glad to absorb that into the sorter term payment increase so it doesnt kill s as much. Im expecting a payment increase of at least $800 net. Not fun at all and will require budgeting big time but worth it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I tried to re-fi to a 10-year at the depths of the recession. Couldn't do it, because my house was underwater. The loan officer was stunned. He told me that the valuation of my house was less than the material to build it. It was getting down near the value of the land it was on. I did manage to get a 15 year, though, and the rate was 3.75%, which I was pretty happy with. 

Now it's 0, though. Paid off the house a few years back which was like getting a MASSIVE raise.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Bloody noobs.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Couldn't do it, because my house was underwater.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I resemble that remark.

----------


## dclamp

Because of your pineapple avatar. Not fish in a dish

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm a bad enough artist to go with what people see, rather than what I intended.

----------


## RobDog888

Its side show bob hiding behind a big vase lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm going out on a limb here, and guessing that the word "side" is not what you meant, but I could be wrong.

----------


## dclamp

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sideshow_Bob

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Totally misread that post.

----------


## brad jones

> Now it's 0, though. Paid off the house a few years back which was like getting a MASSIVE raise.


The problem with paying off a house (although paying off a house is not an actual problem) is that it highlights just how much you get to pay annually in property taxes and home insurance. Most people don't realize how much those bills are because it is buried in their mortgage payments. With the mortgage gone, you still get to keep paying a 'house bill' that can equate to many, many thousands of dollars.  Property taxes bite. 

Brad!
Oh - if you've not gotten a copy of the newest book I released, you'll want to order a copy on Amazon. It is completely non-technical!  https://amzn.to/3amcM4D. It's a book of puns!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That would be true, except that it isn't all that true for me. 

One nice thing about the mortgage is that the bank managed the property taxes across months. The county that I pay to...barely manages at all. Auto pay? What's that?? Installments? Sure, we do installments...for a fee that is a few percentage points overall. My city has a great system. The county has a system that is obscure, obtuse, and obnoxious. However, the price isn't all that high. 

Idaho pushed through a property tax exemption that went into effect the third year after I bought my house. That dropped my property taxes so far that it wasn't until just three years back that my property taxes got back above what I paid the first few years. The payment was part of the mortgage back then, but I still got the bills and tracked the costs. It must have been fun for the bank, though. They can't carry an overcharge for very long before they are required to refund the balance. So, the property taxes plummeted, which caught them by surprise, so I got a check back. Then they got that sorted, property taxes rose steadily...then the market crashed and property values tanked...so they had to send me another check. Then prices rebounded quickly, and they had adjusted too far down, so they came asking for the money back. And so on. Chase the bouncing ball.

Still, property taxes aren't all that high, here. They are rising steadily because housing costs are soaring, but they haven't gotten too bad, yet. They are less for a year than what I was paying for an average month of mortgage payments due to my over payment.

----------


## FunkyDexter

In the UK they're not bundled in together in the first place.  We don't have property taxes as such.  We used to have rates but they got replaced with a poll tax (now called community charge).  And you can't get a mortgage without insurance but it's not bundled in, you simply have to prove you've got insurance when taking the mortgage.

Honestly, it sounds kinda weird to me that you guys would do that.  (I guess it's a measure to help make sure those taxes get paid?).

----------


## brad jones

Have I complained about the Something Went Wrong error in a while?  The stupid error wan't even let a basic link be added without being flagged. There is security, then there is stupidity. I believe the SWW check has moved way too far past the later.


 :EEK!:  

I had posted a response that was on topic, but you'll never know what it is......

----------


## brad jones

Did I actually use the phrase "on topic" in chit chat?  Is it possible to be off topic in this thread?

----------


## brad jones

Ha! How stupid is this...

If I enter the following URL by itself, the software will parse it and display it: 

https://amzn.to/3amcM4D

If I try to enter it as a url behind the text "Punny or Not Book of Puns", the security check trips. Apparently it is a security violation to use "punny or not" on this site. How odd.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Um, don't we have rules against advertising?  In fact, didn't you write them?  :Smilie:   Anything goes in ChitChat though.

I'm just trying it our with a random link



Edit> Well that worked.  Try editing my post to see what it looks like.  Is it exactly the same as yours?

----------


## 2kaud

> In the UK they're not bundled in together in the first place.  We don't have property taxes as such.  We used to have rates but they got replaced with a poll tax (now called community charge).  And you can't get a mortgage without insurance but it's not bundled in, you simply have to prove you've got insurance when taking the mortgage.
> 
> Honestly, it sounds kinda weird to me that you guys would do that.  (I guess it's a measure to help make sure those taxes get paid?).


and Community Charge (person based) got replaced with Council Tax (property based) based upon bands of property price.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Oops, yeah, I meant to say it got changed to Council Tax.  If I remember right it was never actually called Poll Tax, Community Charge was the official name.  But long story short - we got rid of a government and circled right back to rates.

Side Story: I got prosecuted for non payment of poll tax.  I was also at the Trafalgar Square demo but left early.  I was only aware of the trouble when I got back home and saw it on the news.

----------


## brad jones

> I'm just trying it our with a random link


I wonder if it is the amazon URL redirection logic tripping the security issue within the URL tag logic. 

Test: Trying with Funky's URL:  Punny or Not

Oh, advertising? Nah - just drawing your attention to something you might like...... That's my story and I'm sticking with it. (I don't work for the owners of the forum anymore, so I guess I risk a ban....  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## brad jones

Our Property taxes were capped at the state level (Indiana).  That was a good thing, but....
Then they allowed exceptions, so our Schools can override the cap and add their own taxes on top of that.
And they simple added other taxes like a storm-water fee/tax to cover the cost of water running into the drain in the road in front of my house and going to the retention pond in our neighborhood. Or the wheel tax that is simply a fee they added to the annual license plate tax you pay for each of your vehicles (the fee of which has an excise tax in Indiana that is many hundreds of dollars for the average vehicle. Within our state the politicians can flaunt that they 'capped' taxes and yet they still manage to get more and more of our money....through additional taxes and fees.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In the US, if you have a mortgage, the bank doesn't like the idea of you NOT paying property tax or insurance, so they cover both. Well, they're taking the money from you, but they handle paying them, so there's no chance of you not paying and losing the property, which is the collateral for the loan, of course. 

I considered paying myself with small monthly set asides, such that when the tax bill came due, the money would already be there. I stuck with that for a few months, then realized I just didn't care all that much. My tax bill isn't so large that I can't just pay it. The real problem for me is that I never get a bill. The county doesn't care whether I miss a payment. In fact, they might prefer it, because interest begins to accrue, and at a rate that is a bit high, really. So, they are not all that motivated to let me know when I'm supposed to pay, and they won't let me set up an auto pay system, as I have for EVERY other bill. It kind of cramps my style to have to be around to pay bills, so everything that I can automate is automated....except that property tax bill.

----------


## RobDog888

I prefer to do an automated transfer from my checking to my savings which is specifically for paying my property taxes on my rental house (my house before getting married and moving into hers). I get the interest for my savings as property taxes are so high here in la that its like buying a small car every year and not getting to drive or even see it lol.

With the new refi going on our primary house Im trying to convince my wife for us to do the same and not use an impound account. Impound accounts are always a year behind as they "analyze" what the previous years taxes are and deduct that in 12 payments. Well then you are always short and they need to do an update. Too much trouble and letters sometimes requesting additional funds. PITA. Im fine paying myself so I can accurately pay taxes on time and in full. 

Most impound accounts also impound homeowners insurance. Sure its required but its only like $100 a month but because they want to impound it it becomes an extra $400 a year in fees and stuff. 

Our property taxes are going up again a few hundred bucks more and I just dont see people able to make both a high mortgage payment as well as a high tax payment. Your average small house here in our city is $533,200. Usually a 1,200 sq/ft 2-3 bed house. Mortgage payments $3,500+ a month. So paying off a house is really important if you want to be able to afford taxes in the future.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, housing is getting pretty insane.

When I bought, I thought that the house was overvalued, and expected to lose a bit of money in the short term. At the time, I paid $87,000 for a three bedroom 1.5 bath house of about 1,800 sq ft. Looking back on it, that was just crazy. The prices in Boise are going nuts, but even here in the suburbs, that house has roughly tripled in value.

----------


## RobDog888

Wow, $87K is less than the new Mustang GT500. I got my house for $200K back in 2003. 1,400 sq/ft 3 bed 2 ba. Now its $560K but only a few more years to go til its paid off.
My wifes house was purchased back in 13 for $530K 2 bed, 2 ba 1,700 sq/ft in a nicer area. Now its $700K but we are refinancing the $500K balance into a 15 year which is gonna be a killer payment  :Frown:  but need to get that balance down even if for 5 years and then refi again into another 15 as we will have paid the balance down by $220K. This will make for a low very very manageable payment.  Our house is the 2nd cheapest on the block too! Damn CA housing market!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The housing market in Boise has been driven up really fast, too. Some folks say it was Californians noticing how CHEAP the housing market was and buying it up for rental income. I'm sure there was a bit of that, but like all trends...there are many drivers. 

In any case, it isn't so cheap there, now. Back when I was looking for a house (2003), I could have picked up a HUGE house with a separate mother-in-law apartment for $165K. It was more than I wanted, at the time, but I was in that crazy mindset that it was all already overvalued and would drop. Now I realize how myopic that might have been. Only might have been, though. On the plus side, there would be the potential for rental income to offset the mortgage...and the house had a turret. How cool would that be? 

On the negative...the house had a turret. You don't see that on modern houses, so it gives you some idea how OLD that house likely was. I never took a look at the inside of that one, but the odds are pretty good that I'd still be fixing things to this day. One of the houses in that area that I did tour, didn't have any place in the kitchen for a refrigerator. It was so old that you had an ice box, at best. The current occupants had to keep the fridge outside. There also were no two rooms in the house on the same level. You went up or down one or two steps between each and every room. Still, the entry way was amazing. Dark wood paneling. I would have had to get some tweed and a pipe just to walk through that room.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Pfft!  You guys don't know you're born. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## brad jones

Getting post race back to something a bit less serious..... a pun: 

When is the best time to buy a bird? When they are going cheep!

----------


## FunkyDexter

What do you get if you sit on a razor blade?  Arsenic.

----------


## dclamp

> Damn CA housing market!


Amen. I am renting in Irvine right now; our neighbors townhouse just sold for like $750k. 1500sqft. We are only paying $2300/mo between three of us, which is a deal.

----------


## dclamp

I hope one day I can own something

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You can always own debt.

----------


## RobDog888

[color=-navy]Its actually raining today and no not sprinkling but heavy rain. [/color]

----------


## dclamp

I'd rather not own debt. My only debt currently is my student loans which will hopefully be paid off by the federal government. Not because of Bernie, but because I work in the public sector.

----------


## dclamp

The rain was very nice today. One of my favorite things is to be nice and dry inside and watch the rain through the window.

----------


## dclamp

But there must be some chemical in the rain that causes amnesia, because everyone forgot how to drive.

----------


## RobDog888

Happy Friday the 13th

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> The rain was very nice today. One of my favorite things is to be nice and dry inside and watch the rain through the window.


On the few rainy days in this desert that I live in, I do my best to enjoy it. I'll sit and look out into the back patio and remember all the days of rain I've hiked in. Being warm and dry is especially nice when you haven't been.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I love a good panic.

----------


## wes4dbt

Was reading an article about the senate wanting to make changes to the sick leave section of the relief bill congress passed.  I figured politics as usual.  Then I saw this change,




> The revised legislation also specifies that employers could exclude health care workers and emergency responders from either paid leave provision, amid fears of staffing shortages among medical providers. The original measure would have given that power only to the Department of Labor.


That is incredibly perverted.  The very people that put their health at risk to help others and are probably the most likely to be infected, you don't want to insure they get paid sick leave, you want to try and forces them to come to work.  My daughter is a critical care nurse and has already said that she has accepted the fact she will get infected but plans on working till she does.  I hope that part of the bill is changed, got a feeling it might blow up in their face by angering the very people their depending upon.

edit:  Dam, just realized I posted this in the wrong thread.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's not totally wrong. It's the post race, so you're entirely on topic.

----------


## RobDog888

There is no on topic  in post race

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Get some nuts

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yay! Go nuts!

----------


## wes4dbt

So our government seems more worried about giving us cash than they are about giving us testing.  I told my kid if I die don't call the authorities until they cash my check.  lol

----------


## FunkyDexter

I think the cash is a sensible measure to get through the inevitable economic impact that's going to come from this.  But, yeah, tests too.  Surely.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They can pass out cash far more easily than they can fix all the shortages around tests in this country. 

Hopefully, they won't be passing out cash to EVERYBODY. I don't think that I should get it, but I probably will. The people who need it are the ones who are out of work or quarantined. It's probably too hard to target the right people.

----------


## RobDog888

The cash isnt enough to really help people. Plus Newsome just stated that the state has a surplus of 21 billion. So then why are they always saying we are broke and need more taxes?
Plus, whats the point of giving cash if we still cant buy toilet paper? lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Plus, whats the point of giving cash if we still cant buy toilet paper? lol


Welllll........it IS paper.......

----------


## wes4dbt

23 trillion national debt and yet anytime they want they seem to be able to check their pocket and find an extra trillion.  Never have understood how that works.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It works because nobody cares about the deficit. 

I'm pretty much a deficit hawk, but I find I kind of have to sit on my hands these days. The deficit is HUGE, but the debt is Treasury bills, which are dirt cheap. The interest rate is so low they're barely worth having, though I have my share, as well. The reason people hold them is because it's the safest stash for cash in the world today. Yeah, the returns are pretty poor, but they're quite reliable, too, so in times of doubt, people pour into US debt. So, with interest rates down around 1%, and people buying hand over fist, it's practically free money for the government. All of us who have treasury bills are the ones loaning them the money, which means lots of Americans, but lots of foreign sources, as well. The world will pay the US bills, even with a puny interest rate, as long as everybody trusts that the US government is good for it.

That's particularly ironic, in this case. After all, there's talk of giving all taxpayers some chunk of money. I don't need it, so what would I do with it if they gave me a check? I'd put it into my rainy day bond fund...which would mean that they'd be going into debt to give me money that I'd use to buy a bit more government debt. That seems very circular.

----------


## wes4dbt

I hate the debt too.  I knew the debt was tied to the bonds but what I don't understand is where did this trillion they're going to give people come from?  Was it just sitting in a safety deposit box some where.  Is there some type of emergence fund somewhere.  Or is it lets fire up the presses and print another trillion?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There is a push for the latter, and it may happen. Printing money is generally thought to push up inflation, and eventually it must, but inflation has been so low for so long that there are plenty of people who think that a bit more inflation would be good. Not too much, but a bit.

If that isn't done, then, yeah, it's pretty much just sitting around in safety deposit boxes. It's a huge number, but compared to the global pool of wealth, it's trivial. Right now, EVERYTHING is selling. Stocks are tanking, but bonds are down, as well, as is gold, oil, and economically significant metals like copper. If everybody is selling, then where's the money going? If people are selling, then somebody is buying. They're just not paying as much. The same number of stocks are out there, you can just buy them for a LOT less than you could a month and a half back. So, if all the big hedges are selling, then there's a whole lot of money that is going out of the market, and it has to go somewhere. Right now, it's going into cash. That's...something unusual, as far as I can tell.

A quick look wasn't able to show me how much money has been pulled out of stocks and bonds, thus far, but I think it's tens of trillions. If that's moving into cash positions, then that's the money that would buy the new bonds the government sells to cover the trillion dollars. Of course, they have to sell bonds that are attractive enough that people holding that money want to buy them, which is why bond interest rates are going up. If people don't want to buy your bonds, you have to offer a higher interest rate to entice them. Considering the trillions of dollars involved, that higher interest can creep up by tenths of a percent at a time, as every tenth of a percent would entice some small percentage to buy, but a small percentage of trillions is still a very large number.

Frankly, I'd be happy to see bond yields increase. I use a bond fund as a rainy day fund because bank accounts offer so very little. Bond funds don't offer all that much, either, especially if the bonds are primarily ultra-safe US treasury products, but every little increase in yield helps.

----------


## dee-u

When it comes to rain, can it possibly wash away the coronavirus in the streets?

----------


## RobDog888

Its raining here today. hard too. Will we be clean and released from quarantine? Nope

----------


## dee-u

> Its raining here today. hard too. Will we be clean and released from quarantine? Nope


I wish it would rain here so the folks will stay inside their homes, they are actually outside even while we are supposed to be in home quarantine, I don't know who is supposed to enforce the home quarantine thingy here, it makes me sad that so many are not following the order.  :Frown:

----------


## dclamp

I am pretty certain that I will get fat staying home, eating all the food and snacks that I have purchased.

----------


## 2kaud

What food and snacks? - my supermarkets' shelves are empty  :Mad:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Shelves are getting filled fast, over here. They're just emptying even faster. Have to shop in the morning to get stuff.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I am pretty certain that I will get fat staying home, eating all the food and snacks that I have purchased.


It's been known to happen,

----------


## RobDog888

> I wish it would rain here so the folks will stay inside their homes, they are actually outside even while we are supposed to be in home quarantine, I don't know who is supposed to enforce the home quarantine thingy here, it makes me sad that so many are not following the order.


the news had show this weekend how many people were out at the beach, hiking and doing various other social activities. The complete opposite of distancing  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My hiking is pretty much distancing, but there's too much snow in the mountains. When I'm hiking I maintain the required 6 miles of separation from everybody. I expect to exceed that on a hike this summer.

----------


## dclamp

> It's been known to happen,


Where did you get those photos of me!?

----------


## dclamp

I am glad to have a government job and be considered _essential_. Seeing a lot of people laid off from their jobs right now, couldn't imagine. Hopefully these people were smart enough to have a safety net.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> the news had show this weekend how many people were out at the beach, hiking and doing various other social activities. The complete opposite of distancing


Yeah, we've got the same breed of idiots over here.  By all accounts Snowdon had it's busiest day in years :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I am glad to have a government job and be considered _essential_. Seeing a lot of people laid off from their jobs right now, couldn't imagine. Hopefully these people were smart enough to have a safety net.


It's shrinking day by day.

----------


## dee-u

> I am glad to have a government job and be considered _essential_. Seeing a lot of people laid off from their jobs right now, couldn't imagine. Hopefully these people were smart enough to have a safety net.


I feel the same way, there are a lot of people here who are only surviving by the day and they are the ones mostly affected by these "lockdown" in our area right now.

----------


## RobDog888

Another day of employment.  :Smilie:  The court system needs to stay open and actually get back to full operations or we will shut down permanently  :Frown:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've been thinking about this, and have to ask: What does the court system have to do with this? I haven't heard them being particularly in trouble, nor particularly involved.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I've been thinking about this, and have to ask: What does the court system have to do with this? I haven't heard them being particularly in trouble, nor particularly involved.


I'd say just another social distancing precaution.  You ever been in a jury pool or traffic court?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I tried to be in a jury pool, but the lifeguard kicked me out for peeing.

----------


## RobDog888

> I've been thinking about this, and have to ask: What does the court system have to do with this? I haven't heard them being particularly in trouble, nor particularly involved.


Its social distancing. My program files workers comp cases, liens, petitions etc, with the state electronically. If no one is there processing cases then all work becomes "expired" like proof of services which can derail a case. If our employees cant process cases then we could go out of business

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow. You're potentially collateral damage. 

One thing we are learning is how very broad the web of connections are within society.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Wow. You're potentially collateral damage. 
> 
> One thing we are learning is how very broad the web of connections are within society.


Think it would be hard to define direct and collateral damage.  As you said, a very broad web of connections.  The number of different businesses/services that are affect when restaurants/bars/Theaters close could probably be used as a Doctorial Thesis.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Direct is where you end up in the hospital on a ventilator. Collateral is all the rest.

As for the dissertation, it's probably already been written...many times over. It can likely be written many many more times before any final word is written.

----------


## passel

My daughter does computer graphic design work using Apple computers for a small Furniture/Appliance chain ( a large store in the surrounding area) and last week everyone in the department took their work computers home so they could work remotely for social distancing, and then got the notice late last week that they are a non-essential business, so is furloughed this week for an undetermined period of time as the store has been closed because of the executive order.

Her husband does GIS work for the county and I'm assuming his work may also be reduced because in the past they reduce his hours when the county tax revenue doesn't meet expectations. A lot of the county tax revenue depends on the performance of retail in the area, so with so many businesses taking a hit in revenue, it will affect the county's revenue as well.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The ripple effects of this are going to be echoing through the economy for months if not years, even once the virus gets controlled. A whole lot of businesses will not be surviving, which is going to have a complicated result (both good and bad will result). A whole lot of people are going to go through a financial contraction, which will have an almost entirely negative result. 

I'm contemplating retirement. This virus doesn't impact my immediate finances, but it certainly introduces some strong uncertainty into my contemplation.

Still, I always look on the weird side of things, and so:




> a small Furniture/Appliance chain


I know what small appliances are (blenders, electric toothbrush, shavers, etc.), but what is small furniture? Perhaps side tables, or maybe footstools. If it's the latter, the store could be called the Ottoman Empire. Unfortunately, it might be doing about as well, at this point. 

We're in the odd situation where those who are not hurt financially are still acting like we are hurt financially because we can't spend money even if we wanted to with all the businesses shuttered. I'd be out buying stuff for my garden next week, and the business I'd be going to could likely use the revenue...except that I don't know if they'll even be open. 

The recession in 2007 was a cash flow problem on one end. This is a cash flow problem on both ends: You either have a reduction in money coming in, and if you don't have that, you have a reduction in spending. It's all so very strange.

----------


## RobDog888

I want a couple donuts

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Alright all you Californians, I FINALLY felt an earthquake. 

Yesterday evening, a magnitude 6.5 hit a ways north of me. I felt the house shaking, including the floor. At the time, the wind was picking up, and I briefly considered whether it could be wind, but I've been in the house for decades, and seen FAR stronger wind than that. The house doesn't shake at all. The floor REALLY doesn't shake, considering it's a solid slab of concrete with a layer of hardwood on top of it. So...earthquake, plus a few aftershocks.

I've been in a few other quakes, I just happened to be asleep, at the time. In one case, I dreamed that my mother was shaking my bed. Once I got up the next morning, my mother asked if I had felt the quake. I guess I probably had. My bed was a massive, wooden structure lying flat on the floor (not up on legs). I tried shaking it, and realized I couldn't move it at all. So, the dream was probably my response to the quake.

This one was much more clear.

----------


## jdc2000

My office building shook briefly also from that quake.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We were closer, I'd say. 

Having looked at the epicenter, I realize I was camping there this last summer. It would have been pretty awesome to have been right on top of it when it went.

----------


## Delaney

I could'nt help but post that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Delaney

> It would have been pretty awesome to have been right on top of it when it went.



Depends, if the ground opens just under your tent  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

True, but it wasn't that kind of a quake. Had it been right under the tent, it sounds like it would have spun me around.

----------


## RobDog888

> Alright all you Californians, I FINALLY felt an earthquake. 
> 
> Yesterday evening, a magnitude 6.5 hit a ways north of me. I felt the house shaking, including the floor. At the time, the wind was picking up, and I briefly considered whether it could be wind, but I've been in the house for decades, and seen FAR stronger wind than that. The house doesn't shake at all. The floor REALLY doesn't shake, considering it's a solid slab of concrete with a layer of hardwood on top of it. So...earthquake, plus a few aftershocks.
> 
> I've been in a few other quakes, I just happened to be asleep, at the time. In one case, I dreamed that my mother was shaking my bed. Once I got up the next morning, my mother asked if I had felt the quake. I guess I probably had. My bed was a massive, wooden structure lying flat on the floor (not up on legs). I tried shaking it, and realized I couldn't move it at all. So, the dream was probably my response to the quake.
> 
> This one was much more clear.


Depends on how far from the epicenter you were. How far?

----------


## Delaney

> True, but it wasn't that kind of a quake. Had it been right under the tent, it sounds like it would have spun me around.


he he !! as a programmer you still have an alternative to feel the same  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

/giphy should be available here.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Depends on how far from the epicenter you were. How far?


Seventy to eighty miles.

----------


## passel

Location, i.e. the geology also makes a difference.
On the east cost, for a given magnitude, earthquakes are felt much further away, and any damage is much more widespread.
A relatively less than major earthquake for the west coast, like the magnitude 5.8 earthquake near Richmond, Virginia, we felt quite clearly with a swaying building at work (and we're talking large squat buildings of only two or three floors, not towers) in Upstate New York a little over 300 miles away. And of coarse it was felt even further north, in some of the lower provinces in Canada, where they actually abandoned some buildings to inspect for damage (none found) because of it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The Post Race has dropped off my first page of CC. That just isn't right.

----------


## brad jones

Everyone seems to be social distancing virtually......

----------


## Bonker Gudd



----------


## Delaney

Always be careful when a chicken has a gun  :EEK!:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Depends...did they cock it? Is there a trigger? Can they pullet?

----------


## FunkyDexter

I have no idea where that picture came from but I find it disturbing

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The chicken on the right looks familiar. Seems like a mascot from somewhere. Don't recognize any of the other characters.

----------


## Delaney

I found them !
it is the *Dooby Duck's Disco Bus*

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Which one's Dooby then, wise guy?

----------


## FunkyDexter

I believe it was Frank Sinatra who once asked "What does Dooby Do?"

----------


## Delaney

> Which one's Dooby then, wise guy?


the duck in the middle with a bow knot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## boops boops

Don't trust that chicken. Looks like klu-clucks-klan to me. BB

----------


## FunkyDexter

Only his right wing.  His left wing's a Bernie supporter.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, those are the Doobie Brothers? 

Not at all how I pictured them.

----------


## dday9

(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻

----------


## dday9

Wonder how that’ll render on non mobile devices.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Looks like some kind of bizarre emoji formed from characters that are not quite ASCII.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Is it a fat penguin in a Japanese garden?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Table Flip!

I've been playing loads of TableTop Simulator during lockdown.  It's actually got a Flip Table button.  It's my favourite feature.  (BTW, if any forum members fancy getting together for a virtual board gaming sess, just give me shout)

@DD, don't think we've seen you in ages (or am I just hanging out in different parts of the forum to you).  Good to see you again.

----------


## GuiltyBedflower

anybody managed to actually lose weight during quarantine?

----------


## Delaney

> anybody managed to actually lose weight during quarantine?






Have taken 5 pounds...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not wanting to look. It would be better if it was warm enough out for a lengthy bike ride.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, I sold my insurance agency and start a career at a software development firm. Pretty excited considering that I don't have any education in CS. Plus its nice that I was able to pay off my house with the proceeds of my sale of my business  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's turning into spring out here. Today won't make 70, tomorrow will top 80. That's our spring. We were almost at 90 last week, then dropped back to 50 the next day.

----------


## RobDog888

Ive lost 7 pounds! Side business blowing up with sales as everyone got their stimulus checks  :Smilie:  Having a record year even after last years record 200% increase!


Going to be well in to the 90s tomorrow and 80s today.

----------


## dday9

Still doing the rental homes?

----------


## RobDog888

Yea so to speak as my third job. I rent my house to my daughter and her boyfriend with their kids at a discount for family. I got married a few years ago and moved into my wifes house. I started my small carbon fiber car parts business back in January 2012 and we ship world wide now. Canada and the middle east are my main international customer base. I'm still programming professionally as my day job. So I'm multitasking to the max lol.

----------


## dday9

What do you specialize in with the carbon fiber parts? The reason I ask is because there is a small but dedicated Mustang II community that is finding it increasingly difficult to find parts.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I rent out properties and I'm taking an absolute bath on it right now.  I've lost 4 tenants as they've gone back to stay with family during the lockdown and decided not to return.  That represents a little under £2K a month and there's really no way of refilling those tenancies during lockdown so I'm just having to take it on the chin.

Thankfully my development work has carried on (and I even managed to negotiate a rate increase) and that's covering the loss.  So I'm actually reasonably comfortable but I'm watching my retirement roll back in the dim and distant future.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm pretty nearly unchanged. Thinking about changing jobs, more or less, to semi-retire while I can still hike.

----------


## dday9

Would you move to more of a consulting role?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that's the plan. There's a project that a few states have tried out. They've ended up with highly proprietary systems costing from half a million to millions. I have created a generic, plug-in, based variant. I don't want to sell it, because that's not who I want to be, but if I can find a host or hosts (probably state agencies or academic institutions), then I'd be happy to maintain the core elements and build custom plugins for people. Wouldn't need all that much money, either, as I can retire early with a pension that would cover most of my living expenses, and I'd gladly trade money for time, these days, especially if it's flexible time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

COVID has put me on the back foot, though. My plan was to take a bit of a tour this fall, talking to various interested parties. Now....I don't know if anybody will be open to talking about anything, to anybody, at any particular time.

----------


## RobDog888

> What do you specialize in with the carbon fiber parts? The reason I ask is because there is a small but dedicated Mustang II community that is finding it increasingly difficult to find parts.


Mostly the newer models as Ive found that mustangs from 64.5 to 86 dont have a market. Its rare that a guy will be looking for carbon parts as most restore back to original.

Maybe they looking for oem parts as sure those got to be scarce.

----------


## dday9

The II has a good suspension and body for drag racing and so a lot of people tear out their II and convert it to a drag racer (which I hate to be honest).

----------


## Delaney

> COVID has put me on the back foot, though. My plan was to take a bit of a tour this fall, talking to various interested parties. Now....I don't know if anybody will be open to talking about anything, to anybody, at any particular time.


The COVID problem will stop at a some point, it is just a question of time. Don't despair, you should be able to back to you plan in a few months and  have just a 6 month shift. If you do your tour during winter or next spring, they may even have new budget.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, or they may be underwater and sinking, or back into lock down. The issue with COVID is not so much the damage it is doing, as the uncertainty that it brings with it. Very hard to plan for this fall or winter with so much yet to be resolved.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Everyone must plan for uncertainty.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm uncertain about that.

----------


## RobDog888

Are you sure?

----------


## szlamany

Just checking...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

At what point did the scientist determine whether the cat was in the box or they were?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What a strange year this has been.

----------


## szlamany

My boys just turned 19 and they are stuck at UMaine.  Miss them badly.  Keeping safe though...

----------


## Delaney

> At what point did the scientist determine whether the cat was in the box or they were?


it is a question of Reference frames so both are Ok (well, that's what Albert told me)

beside that, Humans are not meant to stay locked up with maybe a cat but the cat may consent to be locked up with maybe a human (if this one feed it), that maybe why they try to put the cat in the box and stay outside  :Wink:  (a lot of maybe !!)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Has there ever been a cat that didn't WANT to be in a box?

----------


## wes4dbt

> Has there ever been a cat that didn't WANT to be in a box?


Yeah, the one your trying to put in a box.  When I had to put my cat into a carrier, there would be blood!!!  Then the poor guy would panic, never a pleasant experience for either of us.  If I would left the carrier open on the floor he would have probably slept in it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My sisters cats complained loudly about the carriers...but they'd sleep on them, too. It was something of a love/hate relationship.

----------


## thegreatone

I used to have cats. Then one never returned. Broke the other ones heart unfortunately, they were never quite the same. Poor things.

----------


## Delaney

My actual cat doesn't care of any box, it prefers the dog basket. So the dog sleeps on the floor.

----------


## thegreatone

We call the floor the "dog shelf" in England. I think we're weird for that.

----------


## Delaney

sometime the dog is already in its basket when the cat want to sleep but it doesn't seem to bother the cat...

----------


## thegreatone

Luckily, the basket appears to be large enough for them both!  :Smilie:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Yeah, but that cats going to gradually shuffle left until he's got the lot.  A cat would definitely hog the arm rest in a cinema.

----------


## Delaney

he, he, that's totally true  :Big Grin: 



In my house, the cat is a poor, unhappy animal... :Big Grin: 

PS: it is not the picture right after the former one, but it is always finishing like that...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Uh oh. The Post Race is turning into a cat picture thread...

----------


## Delaney

that's Schrödinger's fault  :Big Grin:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Lolcatz!!!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> that's Schrödinger's fault


Well, it is and it isn't. We don't know, yet.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Chit chat has been active, these days. It's almost as if a whole lot of people were staying home, or something.

----------


## kfcSmitty

That and we think like babies, so aren't capable of posting anywhere else!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If we really thought like babies, we'd be too busy trying to eat the mouse to bother posting anywhere.

----------


## RobDog888

Did someone say cats? lol I remember the infamous chit chat cat threads fiasco!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I seem to remember a dog chased them all in here.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I seem to remember that DD was our chief herder of Lolcast :wave:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Incidentally, what are the attachment size limits these days?  I was going to post a lolcat for old times sake but it wouldn't upload.

----------


## dday9

Steve? Help!

----------


## Delaney

> Incidentally, what are the attachment size limits these days?  I was going to post a lolcat for old times sake but it wouldn't upload.


Maybe the file is infected with covid and has been confined  :Big Grin: .  In France we have something called social distancing, maybe it is here upload distancing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Lolcat distancing...it had to happen eventually.

----------


## Delaney

Yep

----------


## FunkyDexter

^Ha!  Cats more willing to conform than humans?  Someone should check that hell hasn't frozen over.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think they may be a whisker closer than six feet. While a pun like that might give you paws, you certainly can't say that it's a feliny.

----------


## boops boops

No, that's eight feet between them. Not to mention two tails.

----------


## Delaney

for cats, it's easy to impose distancing : just tell them not to go inside the white circle  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Set out boxes, at whatever distance you choose.

----------


## RobDog888

Whats up guys!  :wave:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Death rates, the market and racial awareness.

----------


## dday9

Omitting oxford commas.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Alliteration

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers



----------


## Delaney

finally, the cat is in the box ( and ate all the potatoes  :Big Grin: )

----------


## dday9

I'm fairly certain that Schrodinger had a cat. The again, did the cat even exist?

----------


## wes4dbt

Cats are dumb, they don't know how to think outside of the box.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They do prefer to think inside the box, but it's more a question of how to be most in the way.

----------


## Delaney

it's not false  :Wink:  and that may explain a lot

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Cat selfie? Did they know how to do that back then?

----------


## Delaney

Schrodinger is taking the picture to put the cat in the box

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, he is and he isn't....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fun times. At the end of this month, I get to ride a bus for several hours...while wearing a mask. The mask may be pointless. I'd be surprised if the bus has more than half a dozen people on it, and it's entirely possible that I'll be the ONLY person on it (aside from the driver), for some stretches. Still, it will be about six hours. That will be a funky mask by the end of it.

----------


## dday9

Gray Hound?

----------


## Delaney

It is said that the mask is working for 4 hour max after you have to change it. You may need to take 2 masks (even more if you have to come back by bus)

the source for the 4 hours : https://www.afnor.org/en/faq-barrier-masks/#use

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, I'll be walking back.

----------


## Delaney

Are you serious ? are you a trekker ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that hiker part is pretty legitimate. It will be about 200 miles across the wilderness to look at a variety of streams for their potential for salmon spawning habitat. Interestingly, I'll be able to get supplies at two different, very remote, backcountry ranches. At least one of them was a working cattle ranch a long time back...or maybe not, it was owned by a movie star back around the 30s, so was it a working ranch or not, I can't say. These days, they are recreational destinations for those who want to get away from it all.

I have to keep my average up. Counting only trips of 100 miles or more, I want to average 100 miles for every year of my life. Since I don't know how long I'll live, and assuming that I won't be able to do so much, eventually, I figure 10K miles would be a good goal.

----------


## Delaney

That's impressive ! It is just for your job or do you combine business (salmon watching) with pleasure (hiking) ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This one is definitely a combination. The first couple days I'll be trying to figure out why salmon are not using a very nice stream. It may be just that they don't agree with me, or it may be because there's a big waterfall somewhere downstream. I'll be finding out.

That will be followed by a couple days across the wilderness getting to another puzzle. A pair of streams that are thought to be salmon spawning habitat, but we really don't know. I'll be finding out. That will end up at a backcountry ranch/resort where I'll get a supply drop and take a day off (hopefully getting a hot meal, or two, as well). 

From there I have a couple days to a nice, but annoying, creek. What's nice is the creek itself. What's annoying is the fact that I ford it 44 times in 20 miles, with most of those being in the top 12, or so. I'll be looking for spawning salmon in that one. 

I'm then thinking of taking a side trip to another ranch for another supply drop, then on to survey another creek, briefly, then out to meet up with a bunch of people looking at salmon on a much more accessible creek. Those folks will be able to give me a ride home.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> That will be a funky mask by the end of it.


I assure you I won't touch it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You could steal it. That would make you a mask bandit.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fun times, these days. We're slowly closing back down.

----------


## Delaney

Are you again confined in Idaho ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, not yet. Cases are rising, and rising fast by percentage, but the numbers were low, so a large percentage is possible without a large number. The new cases were less than 0.1% of the local population. Still, that's in either a day or a week (I'm not sure which, it might also have been a weekend), so it's getting a bit much, really.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I, on the other hand, am rather confined, but that's voluntary cause working from home is nice.

----------


## Delaney

Well, as you have to do a long hike, you cannot also take the risk to be contaminated and become sick during your hiking.

I don't like to work at home, too many disturbing things around me and I prefer real life exchange with people than videoconferencing or audioconferencing

_ By the way, it seems  I didn't understand well this sentence as I was thinking Idaho was taking confinement measure

__




 Originally Posted by Shaggy Hiker


Fun times, these days. We're slowly closing back down.


_

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We haven't really closed down much. The governor was pretty responsible early on, but he's dragging his feet with our recent uptick in cases. Compared to some other states, such as FL, TX, and AZ, Idaho has nothing. We're gaining rapidly, though, so shutting back down seems likely. What we had was four stages of reopening. Technically, there is a fifth, which is "fully open", but I don't believe that was ever classified as a stage. We got to stage four, with only about 25 cases/week. Since then, we've hit our highest rates of the epidemic, but we're still officially in stage four...except that some things have been ordered closed, which means that we have a bunch of the stage 3 restrictions, and possibly some of the stage 2 restrictions, but we're still officially in stage 4. 

What we're seeing is the politics at work. Having opened back up, the political pain of reversing course is more than even a responsible governor has been willing to do, yet. If things don't improve, though, the reverse is inevitable.

----------


## dday9

I'm working on a legacy conversion from VB6 desktop application to angular/c# web application.

I find it tough to understand how people saw value in control arrays.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It was all they had.

----------


## dday9

So in this particular case, imagine a CRUD screen with multiple grids representing multiple entities. What they did was setup a controlarray for each CRUD button based on its entity, then from there (based on the index) perform the operation from a separate file. It makes it easily to confuse which control array you're on.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It wasn't always a good idea. The basic reason for a control array was so that a single handler could handle events from multiple controls. It was then abused for other reasons.

----------


## passel

Just got my utility bill today. 
Noticed the Electricity was significantly higher than this period last year.

I guess all the working from home adds up, with the extra lighting through the day, plus a monitor, or some times two, and also up to three computers running.
I assume with 65% of our company working from home, the electrical cost for the company must be down as well, although they have other added costs, with additional cleaning requirements, handing out masks, and other compensations for that 35% that have to work at the the facilities.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I noticed that my electrical consumption was about 20% greater than the same month last year. That's probably all about computer use, but it could also be a whole lot more cooking at home.

----------


## dday9

We just got a new meter installed and for a couple of days our lights would flicker (in mid-day with no bad weather) and would sometimes go completely out for a few seconds at a time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's hard on computers.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's hard on computers. Do you have a UPS?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Do you have a UPS?


If not, could you get one delivered?

----------


## dday9

Not sure what a UPS is (other than the delivery company).

----------


## jdc2000

UPS = Uninterruptable Power Supply

https://www.newegg.com/cyberpower-cp...82E16842102134

----------


## brad jones

> Not sure what a UPS is (other than the delivery company).


Or 

Ugly Polkadotted Sweater

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Either one will work.

When I lived in the Florida Keys, the power down there was terribly unreliable. Flickers, brownouts, and spikes happened at least daily. It may have had to do with the fact that you could walk the streets before dawn and watch electricity arc from the high voltage lines to the local vegetation. High humidity, and lax trimming were the cause of that, mostly.

In any event, those power spikes could fry a motherboard quite suddenly. We had EVERY computer on UPS systems with line conditioners, because you'd otherwise lose all your work, and possibly the whole computer, at least once a week.

----------


## dday9

Oh, no I don't have that  :EEK!:

----------


## dday9

Or any kind of polkdotted sweater!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Heck, down there, you probably don't have any kind of sweater, whether polka or jitterbug.

I haven't had a UPS on my system since I moved here. Eventually, the batteries wear out. Most UPS batteries are replaceable, so that's good. However, it takes years for the battery to wear out, by which time all the models have changed and the battery you need is no longer being manufactured. With the few UPS I have worked with, the number of times that the battery could actually be replaced has been 0, despite them all being technically replaceable.

----------


## jdc2000

All of my computers and network gear are on UPS units.  I have had to replace the battery in one APC unit, and it was available.  When I first set up a home computer, I tested the power at my home with a test recorder that printed out each sag, surge, dropout, etc. on a strip of thermal paper tape, like from a cash register.  Normally if you left this unit plugged in and running for 24 hours, you might get a few of these instances and a strip of paper a foot long.  When I fired it up at my home, the paper tape immediately started spooling out and never stopped until I finally shut it off after I had about 50 feet if recorded power glitches.  The power I get has improved somewhat since then, but I still get several outages per month, so UPS systems are the only way to go for me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, if your power is noisy or unreliable, get a UPS. Just ask yourself, "what can brown do for you?"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wait, wrong UPS.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Ugly Polkadotted Sweater


Or Untangled Polkadotted Sweater...

or coloured wool.

----------


## Delaney

You forgot the Ultimate Polkadotted Sweater

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We do try...

----------


## Delaney

Vacation!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

After a few years of pretty mild allergies, this year has not been so pleasant...or maybe it hasn't been bad, but my eyes are itching, which is annoying.

----------


## PhotoshopCrazie

Hey, everyone. It's PeterPorter.

Just to let you know, my old email and VBForum's account has been hacked. I've started a thread explaining what happened and how I can prove I'm Peter, but I see it didn't go thru. Is my thread being moderated, or was it a temporary VBForum's glitch that prevent my thread from going thru?

Maybe it's something I missed when I rushed creating this new account and posting my problem.

----------


## Steve R Jones

> Hey, everyone. It's PeterPorter.
> 
> Just to let you know, my old email and VBForum's account has been hacked. I've started a thread explaining what happened and how I can prove I'm Peter, but I see it didn't go thru. Is my thread being moderated, or was it a temporary VBForum's glitch that prevent my thread from going thru?
> 
> Maybe it's something I missed when I rushed creating this new account and posting my problem.


Continue this in the Feedback section....

----------


## brad jones

Congratulations everyone! You made it to August! Let's see what this month has in store for the world. Have we had a Tsunami yet this year?

----------


## Peter Porter

> Originally Posted by PhotoshopCrazie
> 
> 
> Hey, everyone. It's PeterPorter.
> 
> Just to let you know, my old email and VBForum's account has been hacked. I've started a thread explaining what happened and how I can prove I'm Peter, but I see it didn't go thru. Is my thread being moderated, or was it a temporary VBForum's glitch that prevent my thread from going thru?
> 
> Maybe it's something I missed when I rushed creating this new account and posting my problem.
> 
> ...


Ok, will do.

My password works for this forum again, but I still can't access my email. This is weird!

----------


## peet

> Congratulations everyone! You made it to August! Let's see what this month has in store for the world. Have we had a Tsunami yet this year?


I can report no Tsunamis in Norway... so far heheh but you never now, the globe has gone off it's tits  :EEK!:

----------


## Delaney

> Have we had a Tsunami yet this year?


Well we had the covid's one and it swept away the whole planet and we still have some wavelets.

----------


## Delaney

> Congratulations everyone! You made it to August! Let's see what this month has in store for the world.


for the world, I don't know but for me : painting, reading, coding, playing and a lot of other stuffs in "ing"

----------


## visualAd

Only another 1021 posts.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Read my blog.

----------


## dday9

We have zombie cicadas now in case you didn't know.

----------


## dday9

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/zo...ge/ar-BB17q1BP

----------


## brad jones

This is the stuff of nightmares..... especially when they say things like "*generally* harmless to humans".




> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/zo...ge/ar-BB17q1BP

----------


## FunkyDexter

It'll be fine as long as we can persuade those cicadas to wear face masks and observe correct social distancing.  Oh, and wash their hands regularly.

What you really need to be afraid of is Murder Hornets.  This bad-boys'll take yer arm off.

----------


## dday9

We lost my wife's great-grandmother today. It wasn't terribly surprising, she had severe dementia (hadn't recognized me in about a year and a half) and contracted COVID-19 a couple of weeks ago. She did recover from COVID, but the doctors believe that issues from the illness contributed to her death.

Its still sad nonetheless and I will surely miss her.

----------


## peet

Im sorry for your loss dday

----------


## FunkyDexter

Sorry to hear that DD

----------


## Delaney

@wes4dbt, just want to know if you are safe, we hear, in France, that they are a lot of fire in California

----------


## wes4dbt

> @wes4dbt, just want to know if you are safe, we hear, in France, that they are a lot of fire in California


Yeah I'm safe as long as I don't breath lol   Thanks for asking.

There are actually over 300 fires in Ca.  The closest to me is @ 30 miles.  But I live in the Central Valley and there is alot of flat open farm land between me and the fires.  Which would make it very easy to stop any fires moving this way.    Plus Modesto is 200,000+ people and spread all out.

But the air is full of smoke and ash is falling.  It's weird, the sky has a brownish yellow tint.  Just another thing 2020 has thrown at us.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, your smoke is getting up here, though not badly, yet. Actually, the smoke we are getting is probably from other fires in Oregon, and possible the few in Idaho, currently. So far, we've been having a pretty good year for fires.

----------


## dday9

I just moved away from Lake Charles to SE Louisiana, but all of my family still lives there. Everyone but my brother decided to ride out the storm. A storm strong than Rita and Audrey. I'm so upset and worried for them, they're a bunch of tete durs if you ask me.

----------


## brad jones

I have a brother like that as well..... He once said he was going to move because the people were refurbishing the neighborhoods around them and the area was getting too nice.  Say what?  This is after saying that his wife has to be careful carrying things into the house because it is too easy to be robbed.  Some people like danger......  :EEK!:  

Hopefully your brother stays safe!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When I lived in the Florida Keys, I'd argue with my landlady about her not wanting to evacuate. We never took a hit while I was there, but I'm not sure I ever convinced her that a storm surge wasn't just big waves. The house was at 10 feet elevation, so a 13 foot storm surge, as is predicted with this current storm, would have meant things would have been a bit damp.

----------


## dday9

My parents have two trees that fell on their house, all the windows are blown out, its a mess.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No windows and horizontal rain would certainly cause some problems. Holes in the roof would be problematic, as well.

----------


## Delaney

I hope they are well. Do they have to move out? Is the house still viable/safe or good for destruction  :Frown:

----------


## dday9

My brother's house is just as bad as my parents, only his has the siding completely stripped off of his house.

To be honest, my parent's looks to be repairable, but I'm not so sure about my brother's.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Siding isn't so bad, though not cheap. Interior water damage would likely be the deciding factor. At some point, if there is enough water damage, tear down and rebuild becomes the only viable option.

----------


## dday9

By siding stripped I mean I can see the inside of his house where a wall used to be.

----------


## Delaney

Is there not a risk that the house collapse ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, with that much damage, there is always such a risk, but if the studs are still intact, the house will likely still stand. Might have suffered too much interior damage to salvage much from it, though.

I moved to S. Florida (Key Largo) right after hurricane Andrew. In fact, I got the job about a week before the hurricane, then was calling every day after the hurricane to see whether or not I still had a job. Took about a week for the phone lines to be restored to the keys, at which point they told me to come on down, as the keys had been totally spared. 

The building construction in the path of that hurricane was the reason for most of the damage. Lots of building inspectors were found to be cutting corners and taking bribes. There were houses where the roof wasn't actually attached to the walls, and other fun stuff. Many of the houses had just disintegrated. Since the area gets no winter and very little cold weather, cutting corners on construction is pretty easy, because whatever you do won't be challenged until a hurricane hits, and you could be long gone by then.

Hopefully, the construction in LA is better than that. Well built houses survived Andrew. I remember a picture of a block of rubble with one house that had lost some shingles. That one house had been built by Habitat For Humanity. They didn't cut corners, and the house survived when all the rest were blown down. Heck, it wasn't even made of brick.

----------


## dday9

The apartment complex next door to my dad survived both Rita and Ike, it is a brick veneer 2 story building. The entire southern side of the wall has the bricks completely stripped off of it, part of those bricks are actually in my parent's mother-in-law suite and (probably) the reason the windows are completely blown out.

This hurricane was tied as the strongest hurricane to ever hit Louisiana; it made landfall at 150mph sustained winds and Lake Charles (about half an hour boat ride from the gulf) was still getting 140mph sustained winds. The hurricane that it was tied with was unnamed and it made landfall exactly 150 years ago.

----------


## wossy

Honestly, I turn my back for a few years and the Post Race thread has mutated into some sort of... *semi-coherent discussion*.  :Sick:

----------


## kfcSmitty

> Honestly, I turn my back for a few years and the Post Race thread has mutated into some sort of... *semi-coherent discussion*.


We're all just still killing time until the release of doom sharp.

----------


## wossy

> We're all just still killing time until the release of doom sharp.


It's almost done I swear, just need to work out how to get the frame rate above 69.

Gotta love VS2019 - took the 15 year old code and just builds it!

----------


## passel

Didn't feel like contacting an Admin to reconnect you to your wossname account, wossy?

----------


## wossy

> Didn't feel like contacting an Admin to reconnect you to your wossname account, wossy?


I did, months ago, no response.  :Frown:   Meh, whatever, nothing like a fresh start eh?  :Smilie:

----------


## passel

2002, 2020.... pretty much the same if you're dyslexic.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wossy

> ...if you're dyslexic.


I do suffer from gas from time to time.

Do you happen to know a friendly moderator that might have the time and the kind inclination to spend on helping an old VBF'er with recovering an old account?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't think we have that power. I would guess that you lost your account right around the time of the login purge. Steven Jones is the one to contact. You probably remember Brad more, but you just have to keep up with the Joneses.

----------


## wossy

Oh well.  How are you all doing anyway?  Everyone healthy?

Did I miss much?

----------


## dday9

wossname, what is it that you need? Is it the email address that you used for VBForums?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Do you happen to know a friendly moderator that might have the time and the kind inclination to spend on helping an old VBF'er with recovering an old account?


I know an unfriendly one who straight up can't arsed.

I did a search for your old username and it looks like it's still active (along with a vbWossname which I'm guessing is some ghost account you created sometime).  You should just be able to log in with it.  And you should be able to use the password recovery function if you need it.

----------


## wossy

It doesn't matter, guys.  I'll stick with this wossy account for now.  Sure is quiet round here these days.  Remember when the C# forum had some threads in it?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well get some darn posts. 1 is just pathetic.

----------


## wossy

I can't, I have NO skills!!!!

In your face.

Also why do you still have a pineapple as your picture?

----------


## dday9

That pineapple looks fishy to me, but I miss wossy's old GIF avatar.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not one to change avatars at the drop of a fish.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And now you have two posts, both of which are in MY thread.

Besides, you suggested that VS was a stripper. That might be a bit more visually studious than I was bargaining for.

----------


## wossy

> And now you have two posts, both of which are in MY thread.


Clearly YOU are the one in most urgent need of help.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As if that needed mentioning.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Page 1615 is coming.

----------


## Delaney

is it coming fast... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wossy

Winter drawers on.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I'll stick with this wossy account for now


To be fair, did anyone ever actually call you "Wossname"?  You are and always were "Wossy". So it sounds like the right way to go I reckon.

----------


## wossy

It's just a shame that I can no longer cash in those reps and that post count for Esso tokens.  That was my retirement plan once upon a time.
By my reckoning, in 2005 money I could have bought a nifty travel kettle and two thirds of a garage door opener.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A rolling passcode with a flat?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Russians everywhere.

----------


## wossy

Your gasket retainer has a look of autumn about it.  Why risk biscuits?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The golden chair writhes again.

----------


## RobDog888

That golden chair thread always sounded like it was a discussion about senior bathroom chairs

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It made sense?

----------


## dday9

I just got back from helping family tarp up homes and clean out debris. There were parts of a town that I spent 25 years of my life in that I can no longer recognize.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's true of where I grew up, and it wasn't hit by a hurricane. Eventually, time erases everything.

Was the damage as bad as you first feared, or is there more salvageable than you had expected?

----------


## dday9

It is worse than I first feared. Pictures aren't doing it justice.

----------


## wes4dbt

My sister and her family live in Lafayette.  Some flooding around them but got lucky.  If the storm was 30 miles east it would have been a different story.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not terribly unhappy about living in an area that doesn't have the interesting weather that the US can get. There's nowhere else in the world that gets the tornado threat that our Midwest gets. There are other places (including this one) that CAN get tornadoes, but not to the level of the Midwest. We also don't get hurricanes, and if we ever got the rain from a hurricane, this state would be a total mess as all the hills slid into the valleys.

----------


## dday9

I usually take Hwy 90 to I-10 to get to Lake Charles, but the traffic has been so bad that I've been taking Hwy 90 to Hwy 14. So I haven't been through Lafayette recently, but I can tell you that the damage starts to appear around Abbeville and then once you get to Kaplan it starts look look like every single home was effected, and then around Hayes that's when the serious damage starts to show up.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I moved to the Florida Keys in the aftermath of Andrew. The left lane on the interstate was closed to all but emergency vehicles for weeks after the storm. Most street signs were also missing, which made navigation a bit interesting, especially for somebody who had never been there before, but it couldn't have been all that easy for those who had lived there for years. All the houses had been flattened, along with many or most businesses. 

Eventually, there were long piles of trash, about 1-2 stories high and hundreds of meters long. These piles were the remains of the houses. They were just scraped together into long piles, which were then transported....I have no idea where. It took months.

----------


## dday9

We have another hurricane hitting us, this time it is headed to my side of the state. Luckily I'll be *just* west of where it'll make landfall and the west side is the best side.

----------


## dday9

Basically it's hitting Plaquemines parish and I'm in Lafourche parish.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

All we have is smoke. The sun has been orange for days, and it looks like it will remain that way for at least another week. Makes for slightly poor breathing, though the air quality isn't really horrible, at this point. When the fires get closer, it can get pretty bad. So far, the fires are staying at a distance.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Meanwhile, I'm quarantined. I doubt it will amount to anything. I was on a work trip in the wilderness last week and one of the guys on the trip ended up getting sick. That's rare enough in the wilderness, cause who are you going to catch anything from? He got tested, though, and until we hear the results, the rest of us are staying home.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

These are interesting times.

----------


## dday9

I saw this with the caption "Colorado went full 2020 on us":
Attachment 178726

----------


## Delaney

Didn't you tell us before that your were mostly working from Home? (or that's what I understood)  does it change something for you to be quarantined? (I have been quarantined in March during 2 weeks and I didn't like that) more time to code perhaps  :Wink: 

by the way I hope you got nothing.

----------


## Delaney

> We have another hurricane hitting us, this time it is headed to my side of the state. Luckily I'll be *just* west of where it'll make landfall and the west side is the best side.


Hold tight and "ne lâche pas la patate"

----------


## dday9

My dad used to sing that to me when I was a kid  :Big Grin:  that put a big grin on my face!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Didn't you tell us before that your were mostly working from Home? (or that's what I understood)  does it change something for you to be quarantined? (I have been quarantined in March during 2 weeks and I didn't like that) more time to code perhaps 
> 
> by the way I hope you got nothing.


Quarantine means that it will suck getting groceries. That's the only real difference. 

Actually, I do have a couple bugs to fix that I can't do from home, but they can also wait.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, the attachment didn't work.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Fire and fury.

----------


## Delaney

Too close from Io... or from California

----------


## Delaney

> Quarantine means that it will suck getting groceries. That's the only real difference. 
> 
> Actually, I do have a couple bugs to fix that I can't do from home, but they can also wait.


How long are you quarantined ? In France they reduce the time from 14 days to 7 days..

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Don't really know, actually. Once the guy gets test results, I expect that he'll test negative for COVID, in which case we aren't quarantined at all. So, I suppose the quarantine lasts until the results come back, which probably will happen today or tomorrow.

----------


## wossy

The UK has become a chaotic mess regarding social distancing rules.  The government is straight-up asking neighbours to rat eachother out to the police if they see something that breaks the vague rules.  I'm sure Germany tried that in the '50s, didn't end well.

The buses won't take hard currency any more, you have to use an app on your phone, which means older people (but still less than pension age) that don't have phones are unable to travel.  Trains?  Forget it.
And nobody is hiring (at least in the tech industries).  I've seen job listings on the recruitment sites that have been up for over two months now.  They all want Degree Graduates with a super-specific set of mandatory skills willing to accept a rock-bottom salary with spurious perks.

I'm writing-off 2020 as a complete loss.  There's no sign of normality in the UK before the end of the year as far as I can see, probably not 2021 either.

I'm so glad I've been paying my taxes diligently for decades, it's helping me out soooo muuuch right now.

----------


## dday9

2020 has certainly been difficult.

In the US we've been having full on riots in major cities where left-leaning vigilantes will throw bottles mixed with bleach and ammonia at cops whereas right-leaning vigilantes will take aggressive defensive tactics with semi-automatic guns. It seems like everyone has dug into their respective right/left corner and any opportunity for nuance has gone by the wayside.

The wildfires from what I can tell have had a tremendous impact on both people's lives and the environment. Louisiana just had its largest hurricane to make landfall and we're dealing with the fallout from that. Mississippi and Alabama seem to be taking the brunt of Hurricane Sally (though the winds here keep trying to open my door) and at Cat 2 is nothing to mess with.

To top it all off we have seen restrictions due to COVID that I had never seen nor did I think I would ever see in my lifetime.

It makes me realize how easily things can be taken for granted.

----------


## wossy

How does FEMA's response to the numerous physical disasters affecting the USA in 2020 compare with those during Katrina?

I hope they've learned by now.

----------


## dday9

In 2005, I was living in Lake Charles and we were effected by Hurricane Rita, which is often called the forgotten hurricane because it was a month after Katrina. Rita was actually stronger and more widespread than Katrina.

What happened with Katrina was a failure of local government, not the federal government. The Orleans Levee Board had been corrupted for a very long time and the levees were known at the time that they wouldn't be able to withstand even a moderately sized hurricane. What happened with Katrina was that the storm had actually passed and the city did have some damage but for the most part it was left unscathed. However, when the storm surge started to rescind it overwhelmed the levee system and that's when everything started flooding and it happened so quick that people couldn't leave their homes.

The local government failed to provide transportation to get people out of the city both before and after the hurricane. There is famously images of lines of buses waiting in Baton Rouge but they never left because there was never any coordination on where they were to go. There was also an issue with the issuance of a mandatory evacuation (which is done locally), this allows for the additional living expenses to kick in from people's homeowners insurance, but at the time the parish president was also an employee of State Farm. While there wasn't ever any confirmation, many held the belief that the conflict of interest was the cause of holding out for so long. When FEMA finally did come in, they were the only ones actually giving out money. People here were mainly pissed at FEMA because you're required to put HUD down as a lienholder.

Hurricane Katrina was turned into a political hurricane the moment pictures showing Bush flying over New Orleans and from there on in it just got worse. But I guess it makes for good TV.

I'm sorry, I'm very bitter about Katrina. Anyone living in Louisiana outside of the GNO area is.

----------


## Delaney

> They all want Degree Graduates with a super-specific set of mandatory skills willing to accept a rock-bottom salary with spurious perks.
> 
> .


It has always been like that  :Wink:  (you forgot "just going out from school" in the list)

in France, the only advantages of the covid were
the yellow jackets (not the georgia tech one's) didn't bother us for a time (but they are starting again, these guys just don't know what to do in life)less people on the road for some months. always goodbe able to breath a better air (well if you don't have the covid...)
and for the french government, while you speak of the covid , you don't speak of the others problems (economy, unemployment, racial problem, police, jobs, etc.) which is always good.

----------


## Delaney

in 2020, you can add the fire in Australia too. 

in conclusion :

----------


## Delaney

> To top it all off we have seen restrictions due to COVID that I had never seen nor did I think I would ever see in my lifetime.
> 
> It makes me realize how easily things can be taken for granted.


Yes, how easy our freedom can be removed without any problem or even questioning.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And we might even be hit by an asteroid. Considering that it would hit on election day in America, that would be the only thing that would unify the country. Otherwise, only about half the country would see the day as a disaster.

----------


## wossy

> It has always been like that  (you forgot "just going out from school" in the list)


It was always on that curve, for sure, but it's 3 or 4 times worse around here now than it was 18 months ago (last time I was trying to find alternate work).  Back then I was getting way more callbacks than I'm getting now.

Those companies that have laid off staff can't sensibly re-hire unless they change their business model.  Those companies that ARE hiring can afford to invent Disney-sized carrots to attract punters and just sit idly around waiting for some god-like adonis to graduate out of Hogwarts with a nobel prize in headless drupal on rails with agile consulting scrum-mastering doctorships falling out of their ears.  Bah.

----------


## dday9

The Lewis family ran an ad asking for information about his disappearance on Carol Baskins debut of dancing with the stars.

That is hilarious!

----------


## Delaney

> some god-like adonis to graduate out of Hogwarts with a nobel prize in headless drupal on rails with agile consulting scrum-mastering doctorships falling out of their ears.  Bah.


well, all new graduates thinks they are just that. I had a couple at works we had to re-educate to real life.

----------


## wossy

> I had a couple at works we had to re-educate to real life.


I always picture this as a parachutist dangling from the branches of a tree looking embarrassed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We may get rain today and tomorrow. While this may help some fires, and possibly start more (if we get lightning), it should clean the air, if nothing else.

----------


## Delaney

Are you still confined ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, my colleague was tested for COVID and strep, both tests came back negative, so we are good to go. Darn good thing, too, as I was running out of food in the house and would have had to do some delivery or curbside pickup if I was still quarantined.

----------


## Delaney

That's good to hear.  :Thumb:

----------


## dday9

post race

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I spent a week cutting up rotting fish. Some were pretty bad. One would have been REALLY bad, but we determined that it shouldn't have been there, so we didn't need to cut it up.

----------


## dday9

Chumming?

----------


## Delaney

Nice entertainment  :Sick:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No sharks in those waters.

I did get to float the upper Salmon River...up where floating is only a part-time thing. The water was shallow enough that I was wading and dragging the boat across many riffles.

----------


## wossy

No rotting fish left behind.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh no. We left LOTS of rotting fish behind.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We cut the tails off the fish to indicate that we have sampled them, so that the next time through we don't bother with them. In this case, there were hundreds of such fish in a single week. The banks of the stream looked like some kind of perverse sacrifice had taken place. All those fish with their tails cut off.

Somebody even reported that it was some kind of satanic thing. Seemed kind of fishy, to me.

----------


## wossy

Have you tried being nice instead?

----------


## Delaney

were you making some fish sauce ? or Surströmming ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The fish were making their own sauce. They weren't in good shape.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Have you tried being nice instead?


NEVER!!! Heretic!

----------


## dday9

This part of the year is always a bit depressing because my wifes parrain died on 2016/10/07.

Usually we try to go somewhere to try and make it so that we dont have to think about it, but it looks like we wont be able to this year.

Im not sure what well do this year.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Have you tried being nice instead?


That from a cat?!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sardonic responses would be quite reasonable from a cat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Telemedicine is really cool.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did a colonoscopy that way.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Didn't want to mess up the house, so I used the computer at the public library.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Man, you'd never believe the amount of whining!!!

----------


## wes4dbt

Wont ask where the camera was.   :Confused:

----------


## wossy

Telemedicine, hmmm.  That reminds me of the time Kojak had his own homeopathy show on QVC.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Televangelist telemedicine: Faith healing through your television.

----------


## wossy

Good one Shaggy.  I'm lolling like they do on the myspace.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Great minds think aloud, like a dancing clog.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A dancing clog? My clogs don't dance, they just keep water from flowing down the drain. It's troubling. Downright hairy, I'd say.

----------


## wossy

Clogs you say? Dogs in fogs for sure.  Hats made of wax.
Dancing but not fencing?  Surely they will escape.
Don't let the bees hear about it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Too late, the hive is already buzzing about it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Send in the murder hornets.

----------


## wossy

Oh my.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Apparently, Washington state tried to attach a tracking device to a murder hornet so that it would lead them to its hive. It didn't work. They think the device fell off, but we all know that the murder hornet removed it. They didn't get that name by being careless, after all.

----------


## wossy

> Apparently, Washington state tried to attach a tracking device to a murder hornet so that it would lead them to its hive. It didn't work. They think the device fell off, but we all know that the murder hornet removed it. They didn't get that name by being careless, after all.


The hornet was probably an ex tracking-device man, and saw the ruse coming from a mile away (classic Warshington move though, amiright?).



Look, I'm doing the best I can with what I've got, leave me alone.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's the state of Washington, not the city. The state of Washington is more likely to set up a Starbucks and let the hornets come to them, rather than attempting to track them.

----------


## Delaney

Not hornet but ...

----------


## dday9

Attachment 178944

----------


## dday9

I didn't realize until very recently that mosquito trucks don't really exist outside Louisiana.

I was doing some work for a guy out of California and I was working outside. A mosquito truck passed the house and I told him to hang on just a second that the mosquito truck will pass in just a bit. He had no clue what I was referring to.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I didn't realize until very recently that mosquito trucks don't really exist outside Louisiana.
> 
> I was doing some work for a guy out of California and I was working outside. A mosquito truck passed the house and I told him to hang on just a second that the mosquito truck will pass in just a bit. He had no clue what I was referring to.


I've heard the mosquitos in La. are big but didn't know it took a truck to carry one!!!!!

My dad told me once when he was in La. that he woke up in the middle of the night heard two mosquitos that were at the foot of the bed talking.  One said should we eat him here or drag him down to the swamp.  The second said, lets eat him here, if we take him to the swamp the big mosquitos will take steal him from us.    :wave:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You deliver your mosquitos in trucks? We just let them fly here on their own. No wonder you have so many!

Frankly, I can think of better ways to spend your money.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A mosquito truck drove through my neighborhood in August. It is the one and only time I have heard a mosquito truck in this state in all the years I have lived here (23, by now). Apparently, we have about as many mosquito trucks as we have snow plows.

Also, mosquito trucks were all over the Florida Keys. They also used aerial spraying.

----------


## dday9

Were evacuating to Memphis... this sucks.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Were evacuating to Memphis... this sucks


What's this to do with?  There's been nothing on the news over here.

----------


## Delaney

Because of Hurricane Delta ?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Thanks.  I don't think that's hit the news at all over here.  My knowledge of hurricane forces etc. is pretty negligible but that looks nasty.

Good luck and best wishes, DD

----------


## dday9

I live about 30ish miles away from the gulf (about an 1.5 hour drive but about 1/2 hour boat ride) from the gulf.

I don't evacuate for anything under a 3, but their predicting that this will either be a strong 2 or a weak 3. So that's enough for me.

----------


## dday9

Of course I planned on leaving Friday morning, but now it looks like it'll be Thursday.

----------


## dday9

Shoot, that's tomorrow!

----------


## Delaney

I read it has been graded to 4, has it been decreased ? https://edition.cnn.com/2020/10/06/w...day/index.html

----------


## dday9

It'll be Category 4 over the gulf, which isn't surprising, it (generally) will gradually reduce speed once it gets closer to land. The exception of course was Hurricane Laura this year where it kept getting stronger and stayed a Category 4 even once it made landfall.

----------


## Delaney

Ok. in any case, Keep safe you and your wife (and the kids if any).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hurricanes tend to speed up over warm water, and weaken fast over land, but even when over warm water they go in cycles of waxing and waning. 

The waxing part started with The Karate Kid. The waning part was much further back with either Wane's World or Wane Newton.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought that was gamma rather than delta. It's still only early October, so there is plenty more hurricane season to go, but I thought we were deeper into the Greek alphabet already. I don't see any other named storms currently on the hurricane net.

----------


## dday9

There is a Gamma, but I think it already died out. It had hit Mexico as a weak tropical storm.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ah, so that's what I was remembering. That's good, and it fits with what I remembered, too. 

So, you're already down to the gamma quadrant, and getting ready to feel the delta force.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What happens if the Greek alphabet gets exhausted??

----------


## Delaney

you do like excel, you concatenate letters

----------


## Delaney



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nice!

----------


## FunkyDexter

> What happens if the Greek alphabet gets exhausted??


You recover by eating Pi

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not sure that causes you to recover, really. Fun, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is a fun site....unless you are watching that little whirlpool heading your way...

https://www.windy.com/?29.745,-78.530,5

----------


## wes4dbt

Yeah my sister in Lafayette was going to evacuate but changed their minds.  Their house is on a little higher ground than their neighbors.

----------


## dday9

Lafayette is on the bad side of the storm, but it looks like it keeps tracking west. Which sucks for my family, their houses are already messed up from Laura.

----------


## dday9

We around Lafayette does your sister live? I pass through all the time, I take Hwy 90 to I-10 when I visit family in Lake Charles.

----------


## dday9

Plus I have extended family in Mamou and Basil.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You folks are taking a beating, this year.

I spent four years in the Florida Keys, and we never got hit once. In fact, the Keys hadn't been hit in decades, which was unusual since the long term average was set at around one hit every seven years. That long hurricane drought allowed a whole lot of stupid construction to take place: Let's build a building that looks like a giant sail on a narrow island that gets hammered by hurricanes and is only a few feet above sea level. Yeah, that's a GREAT idea.

Still, it probably worked out for them, because the Keys still haven't taken a significant hit, while Louisiana has gotten several in the same amount of time.

----------


## wes4dbt

> We around Lafayette does your sister live? I pass through all the time, I take Hwy 90 to I-10 when I visit family in Lake Charles.


Youngsville, just south.

Power out today, some roofs damaged, neighbors tree blew down but they haven't found any major damage at their place.

----------


## wes4dbt

> In fact, the Keys hadn't been hit in decades


That's surprising, sure looks like prime hurricane area.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, and people being people, once it hadn't been hit in a couple decades, people began to think they were magically immune.

----------


## dday9

I've very familiar with Youngsville. I used to go to parties out in the cane fields out there. There was a girl that I like who lived with her grandmother out there, we fell out of touch, but oddly enough she just got her masters in computer science and specializes in C++. I think that she landed a job with the FBI.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That 'out of touch' thing??? Yeah, you're doing it wrong.

When I fall out of touch with somebody, I don't know where they ended up going to school, for what, and where they ended up working.

----------


## Delaney

unless he fell out of touch after discovering she was working for the FBI and that he may have some trouble with his homemade Louisiana contraband booze  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think that would be the ATF, instead. ATF is the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms, which is not nearly as much fun as it sounds.

----------


## dday9

Moonshine's legal here, not sure if it is to make, but it's legal to possess.

Nah, Facebook makes it easy to catch up with old friends. We talked not too long ago when she found out that I made the career switch to web development.

----------


## dday9

:Spam:  doesn't show up in the emoji list anymore.

----------


## dday9

:O it doesn't exist!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

:EEK!: 

Well, I'm not sure quite which emoji that would be?? Seems like  :EEK!:  would be the right one.

----------


## wossy

> That 'out of touch' thing??? Yeah, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> When I fall out of touch with somebody, I don't know where they ended up going to school, for what, and where they ended up working.


When I fall out of touch with somebody it means I can't remember where I buried it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Coming from a cat....that's some disturbing imagery.

----------


## dday9

It was :spam: actually, if you look at the emoji list it is there but it is listed as text instead of an icon.

----------


## Delaney

It seems you have the same problem on the coding context thread where it inserted *-insert facepalm-* instead of the emoji.




> When I fall out of touch with somebody it means I can't remember where I buried it.


Always under the roses, it's good as fertilizer. :Cool:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have a raised bed garden that managed to flood. It did this by having such a high clay content that the drain holes were blocked. This let the muck go somewhat anoxic. I've lately been turning that, and mixing in some material to break up the clay....but that muck sure does smell bad. Anoxic muck tends to smell bad.

----------


## dday9

I went visit my grandfather's house, this is the first time since before Laura. I went out to the swampy area where I like to hunt and couldn't recognize it, but sure could smell it.

Wet earth just smells weird.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You swamp dwellers are a bit strange. Wherever I have lived, swampy ground was, by definition, wet. How would a swampy area NOT smell wet? How wet would a swampy area smell?

----------


## wossy

> How wet would a swampy area smell?


I once knew a marketing executive that used to talk like that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sue him.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sue him twice.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Then sue him again, for good measure.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I just ate a lunch that was so spicy that I had to drink various things and eat almost an entire head of iceberg lettuce to cool my mouth down.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Little known fact: If you see a head of iceberg lettuce floating in the water, only 10% of it is above the surface.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Another, better known fact: I made up the previous fact.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Unwarranted Assertion: A collision with iceberg lettuce has never sunk any large ship.

----------


## Delaney

but may a collision with iceberg lettuce sink any large chip??

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Only in its salad days.

----------


## wossy

> Little known fact: If you see a head of iceberg lettuce floating in the water, only 10% of it is above the surface.


The remaining 57% is hiding its bad math grades from its alcoholic father.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Give him more booze, it might work.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Bought two cords of wood from an urban forester, so I could get hardwood (there's darn little of it out here). 

I have a space that I can stack almost exactly two cord. Last year, two cord didn't quite fill it, which was fine. The year before that, two cord filled it plus just a bit, which probably means that I got exactly two cords. 

This time....by the time I had filled the space, I had moved a bit over HALF the wood, and I was getting a bit tired. I kept going until well after sunset, though, and got it all moved, though I haven't finished cleaning up the yard debris that remains. I estimate that my "two cords" was right around three. I had been intending not to use much this year, but now I have so much that I have to work through that excess just to get it out of the yard. Yeesh. 

I'm not complaining too much about getting more than I paid for. My legs and back are complaining, my hands are complaining a bit, but the majority of me isn't complaining, so those parts that are, are being voted down. Still, I do wonder how this place figures out cords of wood? I suspect they just straight up guess, or base it on what looks right in the trailer. Maybe it's different people different years?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That last post is just because the Post Race was sliding down the board.

----------


## dday9

Oof, can't let that happen.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Just tried a bit of raking to get up the detritus from all that wood. It makes excellent kindling, as it is all wood chips with a bit of bark mixed in. I filled three barrels plus a wheelbarrow. That's enough kindling for two years....and I then filled my trash bin, and there is still some left over. That was a LOT of wood.

----------


## Delaney

> Bought two cords of wood from an urban forester, so I could get hardwood (there's darn little of it out here).


it is interesting that you use the word "cord" in the US for a volume of wood. This word comes from the french word "corde" which mean rope. In the past they were doing the measure of wood volume with a rope. It is funny because you have a translation for the word and could use the English term. It is like dday9 that use the word parrain instead of godfather.

by the way, in France a cord is about 3 m3, sometimes a bit more depending of the area of the country. Sometimes, they give you a bit more in volume if the logs are large as they are more empty space.

In France, people use a lot of English words but just because it is hip or cool and half of them don't even know the real meaning of the words they use.

----------


## Delaney

> Just tried a bit of raking to get up the detritus from all that wood. It makes excellent kindling, as it is all wood chips with a bit of bark mixed in. I filled three barrels plus a wheelbarrow. That's enough kindling for two years....and I then filled my trash bin, and there is still some left over. That was a LOT of wood.


Keep the barks, it is very good to start the fire.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This bark is ruff.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That pun is a dog.

----------


## wossy

I told the vicar it was a _new_ tarpaulin.  Single bead of rain.  Regret.

Fin.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fin??? 

Are you in fin-tech now?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That would be kind of dicey, but you ARE on a roll, now.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I feel you're being overly critical

----------


## wossy

My old boss used to keep a few D10 dice on his desk for when the salesmen came to ask him questions about how many zeroes we should add to the price of the crap we used to sell.

He thought that was a truly hilarious concept and used to tell everyone he could about it.  The funniest thing is that he's still working there and I'm not.  This makes me laugh and laugh.

And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.
And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.
And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.
And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.
And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.  And laugh.

Ah ahahaaa.  Yes it is actually rather brilliant.

When you think about it.  I try not to.

Oh how I laughed though.  How time gets away from us eh?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why just D10?

----------


## wossy

> Why just D10?


Do you ever wonder if you are getting your money's worth from your ISP?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, I never wonder. I LOATHE my ISP, as does most everybody who uses them. The only reason I stick with them is that the other alternative is one of the most detested companies in the country.

----------


## dday9

My only two options are AT&T (30down/5up) or Hughs Net (25down).

----------


## dday9

We have another hurricane  :Frown:

----------


## dday9

At least I didnt put everything back from the last one.

----------


## Niya

> My only two options are AT&T (30down/5up) or Hughs Net (25down).


Whoa.....That is extremely surprising. I live in a place many would consider a 3rd world country yet my cheap internet connection is 100up/100down. I thought in first world countries like America you guys have like gigabit internet in your homes on the lower end. 30down/5up is like.......like I'd never expect that kind of thing in a 1st world country.

----------


## Delaney

> We have another hurricane


I am sorry for you, that's too bad :Frown: . You should really think about getting a house in the north to have a drop-off point if you have too move every few weeks.

----------


## wossy

> I'd never expect that kind of thing in a 1st world country.


This is particularly true in the UK, where the only widespread infrastructure available (until recently, with the growing proliferation of FttC) is the PSTN phone network, which is now so incredibly old that the copper wires are simply failing a lot of the time.  The PSTN cable to my house it at least 60 years old and used to go flaky when it rained.  Before I swapped to FttC the old up down was something like 5 up, 0.2 down!

The UK may be small enough to seem easy to fit with lots of lovely optic fibre, but the wobbly terrain and centuries old street layouts make this a nightmare for contractors.

----------


## dday9

> I am sorry for you, that's too bad. You should really think about getting a house in the north to have a drop-off point if you have too move every few weeks.


We bought a camper a few months back, it was something my wife and I always wanted. Since I sold the business and paid off my house and truck, I figured what the hell and went ahead with the purchase.

Part of the reason we went with a travel trailer instead of a class C was that in the event of a hurricane we can take both my truck and the camper. My wife doesn't drive (never has had her license), so we had to take that into consideration.

I would take it for this hurricane, but this one was so fast forming that I really didn't have time. We found out about it yesterday, they were saying it would be a strong tropical storm, maybe a category 1, and so we decided not to leave. Now they're saying it is probably going to be a 2 and a we'll be taking a direct hit.

Its too late to leave now. I'm just going to weather this thing out.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that was a sneaky storm. I had one of those narrowly miss us when I was living in the Keys. It's better when you get a bit of warning.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Whoa.....That is extremely surprising. I live in a place many would consider a 3rd world country yet my cheap internet connection is 100up/100down. I thought in first world countries like America you guys have like gigabit internet in your homes on the lower end. 30down/5up is like.......like I'd never expect that kind of thing in a 1st world country.


The US has notoriously slow and patchy internet service. We're getting better, but only slowly. Cities are getting better and better service, while rural areas are generally being left behind...with strange exceptions. We have a fish trap that has awesome internet, despite being at the end of the road in one of the most remote places in the lower 48 states. The local phone company must have put a relay station out there, for some reason.

I keep hearing ads about fiber coming to...well, to places that don't include where I live, though I'm pretty much in a small city. It does mean that we'll get it at some point in the future, but if it is through my current ISP....I probably won't get it, because I LOATHE that company. They'd find a way to stick it to me over that.

----------


## dday9

The town I live outside of is a town of 2,200 people. There really isn't any incentive to run fiber optic here.

----------


## Niya

> The US has notoriously slow and patchy internet service. We're getting better, but only slowly. Cities are getting better and better service, while rural areas are generally being left behind...with strange exceptions. We have a fish trap that has awesome internet, despite being at the end of the road in one of the most remote places in the lower 48 states. The local phone company must have put a relay station out there, for some reason.
> 
> I keep hearing ads about fiber coming to...well, to places that don't include where I live, though I'm pretty much in a small city. It does mean that we'll get it at some point in the future, but if it is through my current ISP....I probably won't get it, because I LOATHE that company. They'd find a way to stick it to me over that.


This has me rethinking whether the US should be classified as a 1st world country. I find this very surprising and strangely fascinating. I mean where I'm from, it's pretty normal to expect places like the US to have much better versions and all the things we have. I'd never expect something as common and as essential as internet to be so poorly implemented and in the country that invented it no less. This is really shocking to me that so many US citizens have such garbage internet. I never would have guessed.

----------


## Niya

> The town I live outside of is a town of 2,200 people. There really isn't any incentive to run fiber optic here.


I live in a village that most likely has a lot less people than that and as I suggested earlier, our entire country could be considered 3rd world. Yet, even in this village we have like 3 or 4 different choices of ISP and every single one of them offer packages that far exceed what you have. They have lower end packages but a couple of these ISPs offer very decent bandwidth for prices we would consider quite reasonable.

I'm wondering if it's simply that you are using lower end packages. I'm curious, what do you pay for your 30down/5up. I want to compare it to similar packages offered here to see if you really have it that bad or if it's just the package you chose. Our 100up/100down connection is about $400/month in our local currency which translates to about $58 a month in US currency. The current exchange rate is $1 US to $6.80 of our local currency.

For all I know, we might be vastly over paying for our internet which could be a possible explanation for this disparity in quality between my country and the US.

----------


## dday9

I'm paying about $60 a month after their fees and theft (aka - taxes).

----------


## Niya

> I'm paying about $60 a month after their fees and theft (aka - taxes).


Wow, you guys are being ripped off. You're paying more money than we do for less bandwidth. This is truly sad. I just looked up pricing on a couple of packages offered by our local ISPs and the cheapest one I found closest to your package is one for $275/month or around $40 US/month and it's for 75down/10up. You're paying way too much for that internet connection you have there.

I really hope the situation improves over there for you guys. A first world country like the US really shouldn't be offering it's citizens such ****** deals on internet bandwidth.

----------


## dday9

Well I just called because I looked on AT&T's website and apparently they offer a 75down with 20 up for the same price.

They told me I didn't qualify for it so I cancelled it. I then called them right back and got it setup under my wife's name. So now we'll get 75/20 for about $60/mo.

----------


## Niya

> Well I just called because I looked on AT&T's website and apparently they offer a 75down with 20 up for the same price.
> 
> They told me I didn't qualify for it so I cancelled it. I then called them right back and got it setup under my wife's name. So now we'll get 75/20 for about $60/mo.


I'm curious. Why didn't you qualify?

----------


## Niya

I've been giving it a bit more thought and I think I figured why deals on bandwidth seem less reasonable in the US. It may not even be the deliberate on the part of US based ISPs. I imagine that ISPs pay a fixed amount of money for a specific amount of bandwidth which they then divide between their customers. My country is very small and very rural. We have only 2 major cities and they are not even close to comparable to even the smallest US cities. It might just be that on account of our relatively small population and more rural disposition, local ISPs can be more generous with how they share bandwidth. The US on the other hand has cities everywhere and I'm sure most are far larger and far more densely populated than anything we call a city over here. That's a lot of people that have to share bandwidth.

----------


## dday9

> I'm curious. Why didn't you qualify?


No idea and I pushed back because I've been an AT&T for my internet for about 8 years.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Why didn't you qualify?


I'll give odds of twenty to one that it was because he was already a customer...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So would I. The company that I do reluctant business with sent me an advertisement stating that I could get about 10x the speed I'm currently getting for about $5-10 more per month. I knew they were lying a bit about that, but it wasn't really a bad deal. Better yet, it was a "price for life", which I currently have, which would keep them from changing rates whenever they felt like it.

When I went to the web site, I found out that new customers were the only ones who could get that rate. If you were an existing customer, the rate was about %50 higher (not 50% of the 5-10 dollars, of course). Basically, they penalize you HEAVILY for loyalty. That's just one of the reasons I loathe them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

@Niya: I don't think you have it quite right, but also not quite wrong. 

The US has multiple tiers of service. If you are really rural, you're probably completely out of luck. Keep in mind that the US is enormous. The providers don't want to be running cable dozens of miles to some little Podunk hamlet with half a dozen people, one cow, and an inebriated dog. It costs more than they can get back.

Electrification had the same issue, so the federal government created the rural electrification program to make it cost effective to get electricity, then phone service, all over the place. The same has not happened with internet, so whether you can get much of anything in some places is based more on whim than anything else. Hence the fish trap with crazy good internet service. So, the first tier is rural: Good luck, you have no idea what will be available until you ask.

The second tier is places like where I am: There are two providers, both of them among the most detested companies in the country for their business practices. You will either get service via cable or your phone company. There is ZERO competition for either one, so you choose one or the other and they are both free to do whatever they please. The price you pay is roughly what the other guy is charging, cause that's their only competition, and even that isn't very serious competition. You probably choose cable or phone for some reason, so you may not be able to freely switch from one to the other. Therefore, they don't have to be competitive with much of anybody, but when they do, it will be with a company that competes with them for rapacious business practices. 

The third tier is bigger cities, in which case there can be multiple providers, competition, and all that comes with it. That's slowly spreading out from Boise, but hasn't reached my area. If it does, I'll be jumping off my current provider immediately...unless the new provider has proven to live down to the competition, by then.

The US is notorious for lagging in infrastructure in a variety of areas (roads, internet, public transportation, etc). A part of that has to do with the way some things are funded, and a big part has to do with the vast spaces that have to be crossed. The center of this country has a whole lot of...corn, cows, and not many people.

----------


## dday9

This hurricane is actually much worse that we had anticipated. Apparently its a few MPH lower than a category 3.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Growing fast, from the sound of it.

Quite the year. Florida has been missed by all of them, but the smaller target of Louisiana hasn't been missed by anything.

----------


## dday9

Were losing bits of our roof and we have water being pushed in. This is much worse than we expected.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, this sounds like an unusually strong category 2. 

At least you still have a bit of power. Hopefully it moves past fast.

----------


## dday9

Mais I posted that from my phone, me.

Weve been without power since about 4.

----------


## dday9

We just got power. Right when it kicked on, I heard an explosion. I think someone overloaded their power supply using a generator and it blew up a transformer.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Hope you're OK, DD.  That sounds pretty full on.

My recycling bag blew away.  We sure have it tough in the UK.

----------


## wossy

> Hope you're OK, DD.  That sounds pretty full on.
> 
> My recycling bag blew away.  We sure have it tough in the UK.


One of my patio chairs tipped over* this morning.  I feel your struggle brother.  UK Strong!


*EDIT: sorry, turns out it was nextdoor's cat that did it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There are still a few weeks left to go in the normal hurricane season, but this is not a normal hurricane season. Normally, it is over by mid-November. However, this was the strongest storm this late in the season, which may well indicate that the season will last into December. 

All I want for Christmas....

----------


## dday9

I was able to assess the damage and it isn't too bad.

I can probably get away with just patching the roof. The water damage was manageable and we got it cleaned up pretty quickly.

There's widespread damage throughout the neighborhood. We are much luckier than most of my neighbors.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Do you still have power?

----------


## Delaney

Happy to know that's you are safe with little damage to the house.




> Mais I posted that from my phone, me.


it is not the fist time that I catch that : sometime you are using some french words : "mais" 
Some other day it was "adieu" and "Parrain". 
some remnants of Cajun ? :Wink:

----------


## dday9

> Do you still have power?


Yep, it never went back out. Our internet did for a little while, but it was back after a few hours.

----------


## dday9

> it is not the fist time that I catch that : sometime you are using some french words : "mais" 
> Some other day it was "adieu" and "Parrain". 
> some remnants of Cajun ?


Un peu  :Smilie: 

I can understand a lot of French when the old folks talk to each other or when I'm listening to music (Nathan Abshire, DL Menard, and Wayne Toups are my favorites), but I can't really speak it.

French was my paternal grandmother's first language, but she refused to teach my dad and she died when my dad was 18 or 19. It's also my wife's grandparent's first language too. They can't read or write in French, but they'll use some French words with me and my kids or help me say them right (I was saying mange in "allon mange" wrong for a while). 

There were some words and phrases that I didn't realize were french until I was older, like coullion, fais (or let's make) do do, or pauvre t' bebe (not sure if they're spelled right).

There were also some that I found out more recently don't really translate into proper french nicely. Like "katin" here is like a term of endearment for a woman (kind of doll or pretty little thing) but means prostitute in France. Or like how negresse or neg here is how we refer to black people and in fact negresse in the right context is like katin only specific to black women, but apparently in France its an outdated phrase like "colored" in America.

I would love to speak it fluently, but I've been so busy that I really haven't had time to sit down and learn.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I would love to speak it fluently


Us Brits are all fluent in French.  It's just like English but slower and louder.  Sometimes we have to repeat ourselves several times because the French don't understand French very well.

(It's no wonder we spent a hundred years fighting each other)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a very American approach. Of course, I find I have to turn on captioning when watching some British movies, cause you English don't speak English all that well, either.

----------


## dday9

Apparently modern day British accent has evolved to what it is after the establishment of the United States. In 1776, the British would've sounded more like Virginians do today.

----------


## Delaney

> Us Brits are all fluent in French.  It's just like English but slower and louder.  Sometimes we have to repeat ourselves several times because the French don't understand French very well.
> 
> (It's no wonder we spent a hundred years fighting each other)


 :Thumb: 

Well, you speak french with a strong British accent so... and you speak too fast. that's why we don't understand you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wossy

Ein bagette, pour favor, chop chop.

However despite my notable linguistic prowess, on my myriad travels around this fair continent it has become apparent on several occasions that Parisian restaurants seem to take umbrage when I attempt to accompany my meal with a bottle of Blue Nun.

The receptionist with the fancy mustachio clutched at his pearls and used their heathen lingo to charge me an extra "corkage fee" which was more than the entire price of the wine and the Bangers & Mash for two combined!

Needless to say, I gave them a 3-star review (the cheesecake was lovely to be fair).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ou est le chat de votre grandmere?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's mostly what I remember from taking French for several years.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have no idea why I remember that.

----------


## wossy

My grandmother was a saint!  Take that back!

----------


## Delaney

> I was saying mange in "allon mange" wrong for a while


  yes the "g" can be a bit difficult : with u, a and o , it is like in "garden" and with i and e it is like in "german"




> like coullion, fais (or let's make) do do, or pauvre t' bebe (not sure if they're spelled right).


it's couillon and I wont translate that   it comes from a slang term for male attribute  :Wink: . It means stupid, 
Fais dodo (in one word) go to sleep for a child, "dodo" is the diminutive of "dormir" i.e. to sleep, closest would be "night-night" I guess
"Pauvre petit bébé", in fast saying it gives "pauv p'tit bébé" poor little baby. In french we "eat" words while speaking.




> Like "katin" here is like a term of endearment for a woman (kind of doll or pretty little thing) but means prostitute in France.


 Catin is an old word for prostitute, not used anymore.





> Or like how negresse or neg here is how we refer to black people and in fact negresse in the right context is like katin only specific to black women, but apparently in France its an outdated phrase like "colored" in America.


This is a very sensible word and not one to use. Nègre for men and négresse for women come from the spanish word "negro" and latin "niger" meaning black. It is a very pejorative/insulting word and has a taste of servant/slave in it, so never use it in France. (only very racist people will use that and never in public). I think it is like the word "niger" in the USA.
for black people,  we use the english word "black", the french word "noir" (meaning black) or the word "africain" (african). Nègre has also an other meaning but it not used anymore because of the connotation. In the editing industry, it is someone who writes a book for an other person (he is the real author, in fact). And it comes from the colonial period when the black people were the servants of the white ones.

for Wossy : 


> Ein bagette, pour favor, chop chop.


, you mixed a lot of language here.
it is "baguette" and the "gue" is like in "get" in english. 
Please don't mix german and french words together, it reminds dark memories/past to people even if it is some British humor.
in England there is still a french word used :"oyez, oyez, oyez!", it comes from the Norman conquest. it is funny you kept that word. it is used also in American courts see here

"Où est le chat de votre grand-mère ?", that's a funny sentence to keep in mind, maybe a question of sound ? the sound "gr" is almost not pronounceable for English language people.
it may be a reference to a child song "la mère michel" which start by "C'est la mère Michel qui a perdu son chat"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> My grandmother was a saint!  Take that back!


You can't become a saint until after you have died, and then you remain a saint until they forget about you. Therefore, since your grandmother is clearly not forgotten, and must have been dead to become a saint, and since you used the past tense.....is your grandmother a zombie???

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Perhaps she's a grand mummy?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> in England there is still a french word used :"oyez, oyez, oyez!",


Oyez? Como va? That sounds odd.

(three different languages, and it's almost a complete sentence)

----------


## wossy

> You can't become a saint until after you have died, and then you remain a saint until they forget about you. Therefore, since your grandmother is clearly not forgotten, and must have been dead to become a saint, and since you used the past tense.....is your grandmother a zombie???


Yeah.  You use many words when few will do.

----------


## wossy

> and since you used the past tense.....


I don't will uses the past tense, I merely allowings it to exists forthlike.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Yeah.  You use many words when few will do.


I didn't have time to write a shorter post.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> a bottle of Blue Nun


I had a crash in France once that was totally my fault.  I wanted to make amends so when I got home I sent the guy a bottle of wine from a vinyard in Dorset and a wheel of cheddar.

----------


## Delaney

I let you the wine (I don't drink alcohol. Yes, yes I know, it's like an English who wouldn't drink tea) but I'll take the cheddar, add some bacon and you are fully forgiven  :Thumb:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now you're just being cheesy.

----------


## wossy

> I had a crash in France once that was totally my fault.  I wanted to make amends so when I got home I sent the guy a bottle of wine from a vinyard in Dorset and a wheel of cheddar.


Thus began the Napoleonic Wars.

----------


## dday9

Grand-mere is another phrase that I guess is different too.

We've always used mere-mere (again, not sure of the spelling) and it is pronounced like mah mah with a very faint "r" after the long "a".

----------


## dday9

Same thing with grandfather, only with a "p" instead of a "m"

----------


## dday9

My wife became a nanny (godmother) today.

It was a nice christening because it fell on all saints day.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When is "All but those" Saints Day?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The day after Thanksgiving is No Saints Day.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Another day of nutiness. I'm getting robocalls and text messages on my cell phone from people asking for my vote. This isn't for the presidential election, since neither candidate cares about Idaho. We have few delegates, and the state goes Republican every year. No, these are for local elections, but not MY local elections. They are for the county to the east of the one I live in.

I'm getting spammed by people I can't legally vote for or against. 

The joys of modern life.

----------


## wossy

> neither candidate cares about Idaho.


Which is funny since Biden is basically a potato.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We'll see how people turnip today.

----------


## FunkyDexter

He's a centrist.  So I guess he's most blue... but a little bit radish.

----------


## dday9

Was election day yesterday? Who knew?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Was yesterday, yesterday?

I didn't sleep a wink. Watched results until 8PM, tried to go to sleep, and almost made it, but it was all downhill from there. I was hoping for a clear winner, and instead there's....this.

----------


## wossy

Don't worry, the government will have it all sorted out in a few minutes.  Just like always.

I know this because we have a man called Boris who knows what to do.  He went to a posh school!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

His hair just doesn't measure up, though.

----------


## dday9

> This is a very sensible word and not one to use. Nègre for men and négresse for women come from the spanish word "negro" and latin "niger" meaning black. It is a very pejorative/insulting word and has a taste of servant/slave in it, so never use it in France. (only very racist people will use that and never in public). I think it is like the word "niger" in the USA.
> for black people,  we use the english word "black", the french word "noir" (meaning black) or the word "africain" (african). Nègre has also an other meaning but it not used anymore because of the connotation. In the editing industry, it is someone who writes a book for an other person (he is the real author, in fact). And it comes from the colonial period when the black people were the servants of the white ones.


Here's a song called Pine Grove Blues (sometimes called Ma Negresse). Basically he's singing that he wants his lady last night. https://youtu.be/CqpA6iggSwA

I tried to think of some more words that I didn't realize were French words until I was older and thought of some more. (again, not sure about the spelling)

Bouder (pronounced "boo day" in English), basically it means pouting. Like I'll tell my son: "quit making bouder boy".

Pachaut (pronounced "pah ch ot" in English), and it is just another name for a girl's private area. I'll tell my daughter when she's wearing a skirt: "girl close your legs, we don't want to see your pachaut!"

Also, if you want a nice sweet that many people don't know about outside of Louisiana, try making a tarte a la bouille. It's in season right now. In fact, I'll probably make one when I get home.

----------


## Delaney

> Grand-mere is another phrase that I guess is different too.
> 
> We've always used mere-mere (again, not sure of the spelling) and it is  pronounced like mah mah with a very faint "r" after the long "a".
> 
> Same thing with grandfather, only with a "p" instead of a "m"


Yes, common term : grand-mère & grand-père (grand mother, grand father)
In familiar words, we have pèpère, pépé, papy from the oldest (least modern) used to the newest used the last one would be translated by Grand Pa. 
Pèpère/mèmère is also used for great grand parents. My wife use "mèmère" to call her great grand mother.

Both words "pèpère" and "mèmère" are also used for old animals (cats and dogs). And finally the word pèpère is used in slang for "quiet" . Example:  ce coin est un peu pèpère : this area is a bit quiet. I let you guess why  :Wink:  :Big Grin: .

Bouder is a verb, we would say : arrête de bouder : quit pouting.

I don't know "pachaut", doesn't exist in France. Maybe a specific word for that,  as in Quebec they use the word "Gosses" for male attribute and in France the same word means children...




> try making a tarte a la bouille


 this could be very funny : it is "tarte à la bouill*i*e" with ie at the end but you pronounce like the english "e". Bouille exists and means "face" in slang. Bouille is pronounced "bouill"   and we have a  expression close to this  "soupe à la grimace" translated by "grimace soup". It means an unpleasant behavior toward of dissatisfaction. I had to read it 2-3 times before understanding that you mean a real tart as I first understood "face tart"  and thought if was like the expression "grimace soupe"  :Wink:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## Delaney

Distribution of essential goods...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This thread is getting WAY too serious. There's actual information being added.

----------


## Delaney



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That graphic really does say it all.

----------


## wossy

> That graphic really does say it all.


When Darth Vader has the moral high-ground because he's the only one wearing a mask.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why do the poor storm troopers always get overlooked?

----------


## Delaney

did you note that the ones with breathing problem are not wearing a mask :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dday9

I nearly fell out of my chair laughing with those posts.

----------


## FunkyDexter

That sounds worrying.  I should get tested if I were you.

Actually, in your neck of the woods it was probably caused by high winds.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've got high winds, too.

----------


## wossy

> Why do the poor storm troopers always get overlooked?


They have bad union representation I suppose.

----------


## Delaney

That's because they're the kind of people who keep their feet on the ground

----------


## Delaney

French humor....
Trump : I stay at Home !!
Biden :  you are for the lockdown now ?

----------


## wossy

It's a bit like satire.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, almost like it wasn't true, but not quite.

----------


## passel

That was actually one of my thoughts last week. If Trump lost, would he actually refuse to leave the house. It certainly wouldn't seem to be beyond his character.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

BOB: Big Orange Baby.

----------


## wossy

Sounds like a CIA black project code-name.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

More like orange project.

----------


## wossy

Man, that is so right.  I'll never get the hang of mirth.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That was one of the gifts intended to be brought to baby Jesus, but they messed up the spelling and brought myrrh, instead. We've been suffering for that mistake every since.

----------


## wossy

Probably the only controversial thing in the whole bibble.  To be fair though it's not the first time spell check has got us in a bit of bother.  Covfefe be praised.

----------


## dday9

I just finished an on the fly bootstrap confirmation modal. If yall have any web experience, Id appreciate any feedback.

https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....45#post5499445

----------


## Bonker Gudd

You need a lava wrapper.

----------


## wossy

> You need a lava wrapper.


Depends.  If the headless Drupal integration layer is mockable with a Restful stack then yes you're right on the money.
If not, jeese, there's a whole lot of work to do to if you want lava.  You have to break through the Earth's crust for starters, and that's a problem because Earth's crust does not support the latest Github API.  Last time I needed lava I had to boot up an OS/2 image with RCS!

Nah, screw all that.  Here's what you do: hire yourself a kanban architect with some good contacts in agile scrum captaincy and thinktank that **** out over a live weekender in the Slack mindspace.

By the end of the month you'll all be synergising to whale-song and storming the IPO like a boss.  Artisan latte for everyone, all the way bro.

Bootstraps CONFIRMED!  Amirite?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The earth's crust is just a CRUD layer.

----------


## RobDog888

> You need a lava wrapper.


He needs Sandpaper

----------


## wossy

SandpaperTM v7.0, will be available for Early Access on Steam very soon.  Pre-order now to ensure disappointment.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As a testimonial: During the moon floss shortage, I bought Sandpaper since it was the only thing available. Man did that chafe!!

----------


## Delaney

that's because you forgot the associated cream that goes with it

----------


## wossy

Please do not panic-buy SandpaperTM there is enough for everyone if we all consume sensibly.

* This public service announcement brought to you by Everclear! Hurry, limited stocks available worldwide!! Buy buy buy NOW!!!

----------


## Jacob Roman

I knew I smelled a dead cat a mile away.  :big yellow:

----------


## wossy

> I knew I smelled a dead cat a mile away.


Like a bad penny.

----------


## Delaney

Seems more undead than dead.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That might explain the glasses.

----------


## wossy

> That might explain the glasses.


Astonishingly, the glasses are not real!

Special effects were employed at considerable expense (actually many years ago now) to give the impression of the feline subject in my avatar being the wearer of assistive eyewear.
The thing about avatars is that they are not a realistic depiction of the actual person posting.  The beloved cat in question was not aware of VBF (not even the Chit-Chat section) or the internet in general, because he was a cat.

Thus it is with considerable trepidation that I must emphasise that I an *not* a cat in real life.  This will no doubt be an earth-shaking revelation to many VBFers.  I apologise for my failure over the last twenty or so years to indicate this with sufficient clarity.

In closing I will also inform those reading that the specific cat in question is now long ago passed.  He has ceased to be.  Dead.  As a doornail.  Kaputt.  Done in.  Et cetera.

But he was a good boy, yes he was, oos a good boy den?  Awww.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ceci n'est pas un chat.

And I am not a pineapple.

----------


## Delaney

well, if you start to speak french...

By the way you are the first person I know that put fishes instead of flower in a terracotta pot

----------


## wossy

> And I am not a pineapple.


Not only are you not only not a pineapple, you cannot even get your avatar to sit in the middle of the 64x64 pixel frame.  Even VisualAd can do that most of the time.  Maybe.






> By the way you are the first person I know that put fishes instead of flower in a terracotta pot


Check out the new guy huh? Hehe.  It's clearly a pineapple.

----------


## dday9

Is it a terracotta pot or is it a bong (or both)?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I suppose it could be a hookah.

As for centering the image...that's just bad art. You want the subject somewhat off center to draw the eye into the image.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I can confirm that I am, in fact, a hamster.  And JMc is certainly some kind of indiscernible dog/puppy/bear thing.

----------


## passel

Gee, I would have guessed guinea pig.  Must be a bad angle.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Your mother was a hamster, and your father smells of elderberries!!

----------


## FunkyDexter

I actually think I might be part guinea pig.  I'll have to sign up for ancestry.com.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Don't do that. Ancestry.com is pretty well established. If you are part guinea pig, you should sign up for some service that is still in beta.

----------


## wossy

> Don't do that. Ancestry.com is pretty well established. If you are part guinea pig, you should sign up for some service that is still in beta.


Yeah, like American Democracy.

:MicDrop:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

C'mon, having a guinea pig use a program in beta is WAAAAYYYY more of a mic drop.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I mic drop all the time.  It's the lack of opposable thumbs.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's no easier when you're a vase of fish.

----------


## wossy

Bromeliad!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a very airy and flowery post. Also, it's almost a bromide.

----------


## dday9

I like turtles.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I like turtles.


Are you a shill for a shell?

----------


## Delaney

> I like turtles.


cooked or alive ?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Teenage Mutant Ninja ones?

----------


## wossy

> it's almost a bromide.


Forgive this meager servant for boring thee with tedious, overwrought platitudes.  Perhaps his lordship prefers to joust with something sharper?
But he only armeth hisself with little more than the wet slap of trout in a bottle?  And three of these at once no less!

A man with a damp, fishy magazine presents no hazard to me.  What say ye, scoundrel?

----------


## dday9

Look at all those chickens!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Forgive this meager servant for boring thee with tedious, overwrought platitudes.  Perhaps his lordship prefers to joust with something sharper?
> But he only armeth hisself with little more than the wet slap of trout in a bottle?  And three of these at once no less!
> 
> A man with a damp, fishy magazine presents no hazard to me.  What say ye, scoundrel?


I say unto thee: Thou hast not yet smelled the fish. For ye, verily, had thou done thus, mighty would have been thine reaction.

----------


## dday9

My wife tested positive for COVID  :Frown: 

We aren't too worried about it because we are young, we have been masking up, and we have not visited our elderly family in quite some time. It still sucks nonetheless.

----------


## Delaney

Sorry for that  :Frown:  . Does she has bad symptom ?

----------


## Delaney

> Forgive this meager servant for boring thee with  tedious, overwrought platitudes.  Perhaps his lordship prefers to joust  with something sharper?
> But he only armeth hisself with little more than the wet slap of trout in a bottle?  And three of these at once no less!
> 
> A man with a damp, fishy magazine presents no hazard to me.  What say ye, scoundrel?






> I say unto thee: Thou hast not yet smelled the fish. For ye, verily, had thou done thus, mighty would have been thine reaction.


Thanks for the good laugh  :Big Grin:

----------


## wossy

> I say unto thee: Thou hast not yet smelled the fish. For ye, verily, had thou done thus, mighty would have been thine reaction.


I have no desire to sample such foul offerings firsthand.  My agents have done so at my bidding and have confirmed that your braggadocio is not entirely unfounded.
They are not easily nauseated.  You are clearly a force to be reckoned with.

You will be contacted in due course with full instructions.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> My wife tested positive for COVID 
> 
> We aren't too worried about it because we are young, we have been masking up, and we have not visited our elderly family in quite some time. It still sucks nonetheless.


Everything is happening to you, this year. Hurricane after hurricane, deaths in the family, and now this. Hopefully, it will pass without symptoms of any sort...but...you seem to be a lightning rod of the weirdest kind this year.

----------


## dday9

She is just very lethargic and lost her sense of smell. Every once in a while she'll catch a fever, but so far it hasn't broken 101.

2020 has been a rough year, but I'm just grateful that I am still employed and have a good core of friends and family. That alone is much more than some.

----------


## wossy

Hope your wife gets better soon  :Smilie: 




> I'm just grateful that I am still employed and have a good core of friends and family. That alone is much more than some.


I was laid off at the end of July after nearly 15 years at a job I quite liked.  It's a bummer for sure.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Will the job come back, or is it a permanent change?

----------


## wossy

Well they said that engineering was not a key skill in the company anymore.  Which struck me as sounding a bit odd because it's an engineering company.

So I reckon it's gone forever.  So it goes.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Maybe it's all just marketing, now?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Anyways, you have nine lives, so you'll get over it.

----------


## dday9

When I was an exclusive agency owner with Allstate, they made a shift from being an insurance company to being a data collection company that sells insurance.

That was when I saw the writing on the wall for the traditional brick and mortar franchise model that I was under. If I had to guess, the will be less than 1 agent per parish (or county) in the next 10 years and everything will have been moved to their mobile app, website, and/or corporate customer support (which is more often than not outsourced).

----------


## wossy

> Anyways, you have nine lives, so you'll get over it.


Have you considered becoming a bereavement counselor?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I counsel you to avoid it as much as possible. Bereavement is no fun for anybody, so it would be best if you just avoided it. As we get older, that becomes harder and harder, but it's still a goal.

----------


## wossy

Do you charge by the hour?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the yard, it's easier that way.

----------


## dday9

The company that I work for have an offsite learning allowance which allows us to essentially get paid to learn something.

I've been taking a Udemy course on NodeJS and I have learned a ton. I'm excited to have this new skill in my pocket.

----------


## wossy

Congrulations

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Skills go stale if they aren't used. I've written programs using JQuery and Cordova, but I only barely remember how.

----------


## wossy

> Skills go stale if they aren't used.


So you postulate that skills are more like cakes than like biscuits?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Biscuits don't go stale? Are they stale from the beginning, or are they some kind of immortal pastry?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This post does not appear, and you are not reading it.

----------


## wossy

> Biscuits don't go stale? Are they stale from the beginning, or are they some kind of immortal pastry?


Biscuits ("cookies" in American) go soft instead of stale.  There is no pastry involved with biscuits or cakes in the civilised world, as you well know.

Cakes start off with some moisture within and gradually vent it into the surrounding environment resulting in a dry, stale abomination.  Biscuits, in contrast, begin dry and absorb moisture from same.

Putting cakes and biscuits in the same container is therefore prohibited by international convention for what I hope you will consider to be very obvious safety reasons.

----------


## FunkyDexter

This was the definition McVities used to avoid VAT on Jaffa cakes.  There was actually a court case about it that has established the definition of a cake vs a biscuit in British law.

Personally, I think it's a huge miscarriage of justice.  The definition of a biscuit should be that it's cooked twice, which is literally what "biscuit" means.

But the law is, of course, an ass.  Which way too long a post for post race, should sufficiently set up Shaggy to say something about ass-biscuits.

----------


## dday9

Of course it went to court over how a tax would be applied.

----------


## dday9

Hurricane season is over. Thank the Lord.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Biscuits ("cookies" in American) go soft instead of stale.  There is no pastry involved with biscuits or cakes in the civilised world, as you well know.


HA! I don't live in the civilized world. I live in Idaho, and in a desert, at that. Everything loses moisture out here, even dust.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Which way too long a post for post race, should sufficiently set up Shaggy to say something about ass-biscuits.


No, I'm not going to make any comments about ass-biscuits. However, if we start talking about buns....

----------


## dday9

Attachment 179512

----------


## dday9

Attachment 179513

----------


## dday9

Why doesn't the image post work for me anymore?!

----------


## Niya

It tells me Invalid attachment.

----------


## Niya

The forum software is probably having trouble figuring out what kind of attachment it is.

----------


## boops boops

> The forum software is probably having trouble figuring out what kind of attachment it is.


It's a bun, isn't it?  They get invalid if you sit on them for too long.

BB

----------


## dday9

It was a hot cross one too.

----------


## dday9

Attachment 179518

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Posting it from the advanced reply works, but not from the quick reply.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yet another oddity for the quick reply. Haven't we found a few of those, by now?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought the slowdown in posting had been solved. Seems to have gotten better, at least, over the last few days, but not so much today.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's already a thread about it over in Forum Feedback.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, the slowdown today has been rough.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was hoping it had been found and fixed, but it seems like it might be more an intermittent thing.

----------


## Delaney

Strange, I didn't have any slowdown problem today.

----------


## Delaney



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That is the best explanation for conspiracy theories that I have ever seen. I totally swiped that image to use elsewhere.

----------


## wossy

Position, speed, acceleration, jerk, jounce, snap, crackle and pop.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Racing to your rice krispies?

----------


## wossy

Theyyyy're GREAAAAT!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wrong mascot....though kind of right for a cat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I just realized that your earlier post was referencing Race Krispies, not Rice Kripies.

----------


## passel

> Position, speed, acceleration, jerk, jounce, snap, crackle and pop.


Just described my getting out of bed in the morning effects.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The air here has been so bad that I wake up with sinus issues and a sore throat. That should clear out this weekend, as a storm will be coming through today, or Saturday, or at least Sunday. The first one is today, but it may not remove the stagnant air. The one on Sunday certainly will, if the others fail.

----------


## Delaney

Pollution ? or something else ? the storm will clean the air but you will have more humidity which is not good for sinus.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I live in a desert. We don't HAVE humidity.

When I lived in the Florida Keys, if you didn't close up a bag of potato chips promptly after opening, you'd be able to fold the chips in an hour or two. In Idaho, it's kind of the opposite. You have to seal bread away in a bag, or it will dry out inside of a day.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Sex, drugs, now humidity.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

All good for you in moderation.

----------


## wossy

I thought you'd said humility for a moment there.  Sex, drugs and humility... that's not very rock and roll.

But then I got to thinking about it.

Humility is the MOST rock 'n roll thing.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Humid humility, hunh?

----------


## dday9

There is an important message in this post.
.

----------


## Delaney

on the first line or the second ?

----------


## dday9

second (just hit reply with quote and you'll see it)

----------


## Niya

Merry Christmas to you too!!! xd

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> There is an important message in this post.
> .


Well done. I didn't know that would work.

----------


## wossy

That is pretty cool.  It's like getting a free soda from the machine just when the school bully went by and he didn't notice.

Radical.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You had soda machines in school? We only had a black market for candy bars. You had to go to just the right room at just the right time, and pay in cash.

----------


## Delaney

> There is an important message in this post.
> .


that's nice. Thank you.  Happy holidays to you too!  Joyeux noël !

----------


## K3JAE

Add another one!  :big yellow:

----------


## dday9

DJ Khalid!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is the Russians. Merry Christmas.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, OK, maybe it's not the Russians.

----------


## boops boops

That's a dilemma. Don't go Russian into it...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If I took a west, I might be Finnish..ed.

----------


## wossy

Federated States of Micronesia!

(am I helping?)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There is a chain of AYCE sushi places around here run by an extended group of Micronesians. They left an isolated tropical island to sell raw fish in a desert. Good place, though, I frequent the establishment.

----------


## dday9

My VbLessons website was just advertised on the largest Libertarian podcast in the nation, The Tom Woods show.

----------


## dday9

I'm super stoked about that.

----------


## Niya

Congrats!!! Just remember who was here for you when you make your millions  :Smilie:  Don't forget the little people.

----------


## dday9

Checkout the about page  :Wink:

----------


## wossy

> Good place, though, I frequent the establishment.


I misread "though" as "although".

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I misread "though" as "although".


That works, too.

----------


## dday9

Too many hours between the last post and this one.

----------


## dday9

Very happy about the performance of VBForums after whatever fixes the IT guys made.

----------


## dday9

It has been super quick.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, it's hard to complain about the recent performance. Partly, the change to VBF came at about the time I went from slow internet to fast internet, so I saw a boost above and beyond the forums.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Delaney

Happy Holiday to all !!

----------


## wes4dbt

Thought I'd share my Christmas picture,



I've lost a little weight, it's been a good year.

Merry Christmas

----------


## dday9

Chocolate?

CHOCOLATE?!!?!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oatmeal.

----------


## Delaney

Chicken and dumplings and fried okra

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Got up at 1:00 AM to wander the neighborhood leaving plates of fudge on neighbor porches. Some know who does this, some don't. I don't get to all of them, either. Good way to get rid of the excess, though.

----------


## wossy

> Very happy about the performance of VBForums after whatever fixes the IT guys made.


They just needed to wind-up the rubber band again.

----------


## wossy

> ...I went from slow internet to fast internet...


Do tell.  Fiber?  What kind of bandwidth do you have now?

I'm currently obsessed with making my intertubes go as fast as it possibly can.  Spent the last few weeks teaching myself computer networking skills (something I've been neglecting my whole life under the misapprehension that it was boring and expensive, which it isn't).
Bought a Mikrotik smart router to beef up the WiFi signal and handle all of the new firewall and network separation that I want to implement.  Plus a local hardware DNS server to block out the more unpleasant and nefarious internet content (not least of which is advertising).

The Wifi is the biggest obstacle for me though, I'm in an arms race with my neighbours in this leafy suburb.  On a bad day I can see as many as 30 other nearby WiFi networks, stomping all over MY spectrum!!  So the Mikrotik will basically allow me to completely overpower all over those losers.  Brute force for the win.  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fiber??? I get plenty of that.

You misunderstand what I meant when I talked about going from slow to fast. Before this, I was using carrier pigeons to carry the packets back and forth. Now I have copper.

There are places in this valley where you can get fiber direct to your house, but I'm not in one of those places. I was told that I could get "up to 100 Mbps", but what they meant was that there were places where that was possible, and you could get that if you were in one of those places. I wasn't. So, I get 40 Mbps. That's a LOT faster than what I was getting, but it's only fast in a relative sense.

When I first got WiFi, I saw two or three other people out there, some of which were not secured. Now, it's over a dozen. I suspect it won't get higher than that. There has to be a saturation level when you have slightly more than 1/house within range, and I don't think I have more than about a dozen houses within range.

----------


## wossy

40 MBit per home is actually pretty damn good if you share the upstream trunk with fewer neighbours.

I'd happily trade a good internet connection for having fewer actual people around here, when the next family is a single layer of brick away it grinds your gears after a while.
You can't even go outside to let rip a good boxing-day fart without appearing in the community newsletter the next week.  I didn't even light it this time.

----------


## Peter Porter

> 40 MBit per home is actually pretty damn good if you share the upstream trunk with fewer neighbours.
> 
> I'd happily trade a good internet connection for having fewer actual people around here, when the next family is a single layer of brick away it grinds your gears after a while.


What use to drag my internet connection was both of my kid's Windows 10 laptops and their smartphones, including my wive's phone, all connected to the internet at the same time. I've remember reading somewhere that Windows 10 calls home around 5,000 times a day, and many of these connections remain to record what the user is doing online until they turn off their computer.

I fixed this problem by blacklisting all Microsoft URL's and their third party partners, but for Microsoft, I only block them 6 days a week, but allow Win 10 to connect to them on Sundays to check for security updates.

----------


## wossy

> I've remember reading somewhere that Windows 10 calls home around 5,000 times a day, and many of these connections remain to record what the user is doing online until they turn off their computer


5000 times per day is about once every 17.3 seconds.  Multiply that by the number of Windows users in the world currently online and I think it would become obvious that this kind of traffic would be unsustainably huge, especially if there were a persistent connection.

You don't have to believe things that you read online (including this post!).  You can gather your own information.

There's a free open-source tool called "wireshark" (among many others) that will allow you to see all the traffic on your own home network (coming or going) and judge the situation for yourself.

However, do remain skeptical, that's a good trait to have.

----------


## Niya

> 5000 times per day is about once every 17.3 seconds.  Multiply that by the number of Windows users in the world currently online and I think it would become obvious that this kind of traffic would be unsustainably huge, especially if there were a persistent connection.
> 
> You don't have to believe things that you read online (including this post!).  You can gather your own information.
> 
> There's a free open-source tool called "wireshark" (among many others) that will allow you to see all the traffic on your own home network (coming or going) and judge the situation for yourself.
> 
> However, do remain skeptical, that's a good trait to have.


More than 500 hours of videos are uploaded to YouTube every minute. That's about 8 hours of videos per second. I think the internet can handle it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> 40 MBit per home is actually pretty damn good if you share the upstream trunk with fewer neighbours.


What do you think I am, an elephant? 

Upstream is not 40Mbps, it's more like 2.




> I'd happily trade a good internet connection for having fewer actual people around here, when the next family is a single layer of brick away it grinds your gears after a while.
> You can't even go outside to let rip a good boxing-day fart without appearing in the community newsletter the next week.  I didn't even light it this time.


HA!

----------


## wossy

> I think the internet can handle it.


Yes, the internet can, for sure.  But can the average home network?

----------


## wossy

> Upstream is not 40Mbps, it's more like 2.


Yes, I understand how ADSL works, I meant the total bandwidth... nevermind.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I can't say that I really understand it. I'm not even quite sure how much I'm paying for this change. I'll have to wait to see the bill to figure that one out. They think I have a leased router. I think I don't have a leased router. I can't ask them, because if I'm right, they'd want to charge me for the new router they gave me. If they're right, then I can get a cheaper router and save about 20%. I think I'm right, but I'll know in a couple months (the first month is...hard to calculate).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

For some reason, people just don't seem light hearted, lately.

----------


## dday9

I have noticed some unusual hostilities lately.

----------


## wes4dbt

Send me their names, I'll take care of them for you.

----------


## dday9

> Send me their names, I'll take care of them for you.


Well this Shaggy Hiker fellow and his accomplice wes4dbt are a just a few.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's a new year, but it feels kind of old to begin with.

----------


## wes4dbt

6 days and no one has anything to say.  Anyone hear from FunkyDexter lately?  We need to do a health check.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I was wondering about that.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Yeah, I was wondering about that.


Really am starting to worry about FD.

----------


## Delaney

I sent him a PM, waiting for his answer...

----------


## FunkyDexter

I'm sill here and thanks for the concern :wave: 

Cough's not bad but I am feeling really tired and sleeping alot.  I've been managing to drag my sorry ass to the desk to work a couple of hours in the morning and a couple in the afternoon but I'm basically spending the rest of my time in bed and I reckon I'm sleeping (or drifting) about 16 hours a day.

Officially my 2 week quarantine ends on Friday and I assume that means I'll be out of any danger.  I am worried the tiredness might be a long symptom though.  That would totes suck.

----------


## Niya

My prayers are with you  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

You caught the vid?

My wife had it and had very similar symptoms as you, the fatigue lasted for about a month.

Apparently my kids and I had it too, but we were all asymptomatic.

It's nuts how varying this thing can be.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You're young. I'm not into the critical age range, but I'm kind of on the edge of it. I think FD would be in that range, as well, so a moderate-severe case is more likely. I expect that I'd survive  it without too much difficulty, but it could knock me down for a good long time, and that I do not want.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> You caught the vid?


Yep.  It's muh... muh... muh... maeeeeyyy Corona!




> the fatigue lasted for about a month.


I'll take that as a positive.  A month I can cope with.

----------


## wes4dbt

Glad to here from ya.  Sorry things got worse.  Well, rest up, we'll keep an eye on VBF for ya.  There will be a fee of course.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I'll take that as a positive.  A month I can cope with.


Yeah, you could hibernate through till spring...if you can bear it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Drop.

----------


## 2kaud

I've seen a hedgehog and a squirrel in the garden. I thought at this time of year they would be hibernating. Is this global warming?

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I've seen a hedgehog and a squirrel in the garden. I thought at this time of year they would be hibernating. Is this global warming?


Forget Hurricanes, Wildfires, and melting icecaps THIS is the proof we have been waiting for Hedgehogs and squirrels in the garden in January PROOVE that global warming is real !!!!

----------


## Delaney

is this a global warning ?

----------


## dday9

Or is this fantasy?

----------


## FunkyDexter

...caught in a landslide...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Do squirrels hibernate anywhere? They don't hibernate in the US.

----------


## wes4dbt

Must be those lazy eyed English squirrels that I've heard so much about.

btw - No escape from reality

----------


## dday9

How has your fatigue been FD?

----------


## 2kaud

Apparently the UK squirrels don't hibernate either - so much for my knowledge!  Apparently they are much less active (and hence much less likely to be seen - especially in cold weather) in winter when food is scarce. In cold weather they will curl up and use their bushy tail as a blanket to keep warm in their den.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> How has your fatigue been FD?


I've been making like a squirrel.  I curled up in my den and used my bushy tail to keep warm.

I reckon I'm operating at about 90%.  I'm fine when I'm up and about but every so often I just crash and need to go for a nap.  But I like naps, so I'm good with it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Our squirrels spend the winter hanging out along the greenbelt begging for food.

----------


## szlamany

In the past month we've had:

two black bear visits (he enjoys the pig nut hickory tree we have - ate every last one, and our woodpecker's suet)pair of happy red foxes jumping around the yardcoyote traveling up the other side of a brook we have in our yardand yesterday at dusk a mink jumping in and out of the water catching fish!
And I live about an hour from NYC - wow!  CT wildlife variety is on the rise!

I gotta get me a couple of trail cams!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He was probably quite thankful for the suet. Did he just eat the suet, or did he eat the feeder, too?

The resurgence of wildlife in the New England area is astonishing to me. I grew up in southern NH, spending an hour or two walking in the woods every day that it wasn't raining (darn near every single day....seriously). Based on the tracks, I saw pretty much every animal that lived in that area, which was a biologists dream. I had a couple miles of woods, swamp, brook, and meadows, stretching up the valley behind our house. It was all flood plain easement, too, so nobody could build on there. In twenty years, I saw ONE other person out there who hadn't come out there with me.

In that time, deer were around, mustelids of all sorts were fairly common, but no bear, no moose, no coyotes, and no turkeys. Now all of those species have moved in. 

I just had a thought: Do you think it could have been me?

----------


## szlamany

@shaggy - yup - you are the Johnny Appleseed of the fish world!  Our non-American viewers will have to look up that reference!

Funny thing is he grabbed the suet cage and dragged it down to the hickory tree.  Second time he did that same thing - dragged it down there - and our son got pics of him eating it.  We were blaming monster squirrels for opening the cage 50 feet away from the feeder area

We've even had bobcats as well - just not a frequent!  Thus the need for a trail cam!  I've lived in this house since 1972 - the wildlife increase is amazing.  We have beaver damming up the woods a mile from my house, and state laws protect their activity (which is great!).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> @shaggy - yup - you are the Johnny Appleseed of the fish world!  Our non-American viewers will have to look up that reference!


Don't be calling me that. :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

You probably aren't aware of it, but that particular phrase is used to deride people in fresh water fish biology. It has to do with the fact that all kinds of invasive fish species have been put all over the place, which we now regret.



```
Funny thing is he grabbed the suet cage and dragged it down to the hickory tree.  Second time he did that same thing - dragged it down there - and our son got pics of him eating it.  We were blaming monster squirrels for opening the cage 50 feet away from the feeder area
```

Suet has to be the ultimate winter treat for a bear.




> We've even had bobcats as well - just not a frequent!


Of course. That's because I wasn't there. 

I've been with so many people who have said, "oh look, there's a bobcat!!" I look...and they say, "oh, it just left."

They aren't pulling my leg, either. I've been a few seconds late to seeing a bobcat more often than I can say. I've seen everything else, including the very first coyote ever seen in the Everglades. I didn't KNOW it was the very first coyote ever seen in the Everglades, I just knew it was a coyote. Only a few days later did I find out that the park was all atwitter (before Twitter was a thing) over the coyote being there. I thought it so unsurprising that I hadn't even told anybody, but lots of others had seen it, too, and they DID report it.

----------


## FunkyDexter

So American litigation tendencies extend to the wildlife?!  Any time a bear sees something he doesn't like, he'll suet.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a bearly tolerable pun.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> In the past month we've had:
> 
> two black bear visits (he enjoys the pig nut hickory tree we have - ate every last one, and our woodpecker's suet)pair of happy red foxes jumping around the yardcoyote traveling up the other side of a brook we have in our yardand yesterday at dusk a mink jumping in and out of the water catching fish!
> And I live about an hour from NYC - wow!  CT wildlife variety is on the rise!
> 
> I gotta get me a couple of trail cams!


I see your bears and raise you a Hedgehog.... which is about the only animal I have seen in my garden recently that arent magpies or cats !!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

There are otters in my garden demanding cake.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> There are otters in my garden demanding cake.


I was out at my sisters' place one time when an otter came out of a tiny, decorative, pond in their lawn. So...yeah, that happens. There weren't even any fish in that pond, though there were salamanders.

----------


## Delaney

"A programmer is just a tool which converts caffeine into code" 

so I am not a programmer, I don't drink coffee :Frown:   Oh wait... Yes I am one, I drink a lot of zero coke  :Big Grin:

----------


## kfcSmitty

> "A programmer is just a tool which converts caffeine into code" 
> 
> so I am not a programmer, I don't drink coffee  Oh wait... Yes I am one, I drink a lot of zero coke


Don't they have some new diet coke that has come out with more caffiene?.. Yeah it's called Diet Coke XTRA: https://www.dietcoke.ca/en/xtra/infused-blackberry/

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There was a soda sold back in the 80s and 90s, which may still be around, called Jolt. It was advertised as "All the sugar and twice the caffeine."

In my case, caffeine has no noticeable effect on me.

----------


## Delaney

> Don't they have some new diet coke that has come out with more caffiene?.. Yeah it's called Diet Coke XTRA: https://www.dietcoke.ca/en/xtra/infused-blackberry/


I didn't know that !! I have to taste it, but I think I won't find it in France

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

At one point, you could get caffeinated water. I assume that somebody made espresso with caffeinated water, just to up the kick a bit.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nothing going on these days.

----------


## dee-u

> In my case, caffeine has no noticeable effect on me.


Same. Been drinking coffee every morning since I was a kid, and it can't keep my awake when I am sleepy.

----------


## Delaney

« Le meilleur pour les turbulences de l'esprit, c'est apprendre. C'est la seule chose qui n'échoue jamais... »
« The best for turbulence of the mind is learning. It's the one thing that never fails ... »


Marguerite Yourcenar,

----------


## dday9

Nope, l'esprit is a bar down the bayou.

----------


## dday9

https://goo.gl/maps/n1byvQD6nRrnB3FMA

----------


## dday9

Those photos under Google maps did not show the building. The algorithm is broken!

----------


## Delaney

Well, in this case, it is : learn to drink  :Wink: 

PS : you can see a picture of the bar in the streetview mode

----------


## dday9

Here was a video from New Years Eve 2009 into 2010 where my wife's parrain, RIP, was playing You Shook Me All Night Long: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQauZdwhZek

My wife and I are in that video quite a bit, but only accidentally (we're in a big crowd). I'll never forget that Ross was so proud because he had just bought a wireless guitar chord so he could walk out into the crowd while he was playing his guitar.

----------


## passel

> ... a wireless guitar chord ...


We call that an air guitar.
Having a wireless guitar cord on the other hand would be handy to connect the guitar output to an amplifier without a cable.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> You Shook Me All Night Long


Pretty good rendition of it too.  One of my faves.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> We call that an air guitar.
> Having a wireless guitar cord on the other hand would be handy to connect the guitar output to an amplifier without a cable.


Technically, a wireless guitar cord would be a string.

----------


## passel

I believe in most cases it would be a sleeve, not a string.  And a lot of guitar strings are made from wire, so they would be air without the wire. Can you have nylon wire?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A sleeve becomes a string when stretched sufficiently.

----------


## szlamany

> A sleeve becomes a string when stretched sufficiently.


Advanced string theory from our resident piscatorial master!  The best of both worlds!  We are all blessed!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We have been blessed with the largest snowfall of the year, on this day....well, of this year so far....and I suppose I'm really talking about this WINTER, not this year, because otherwise I'm leaving out the snow that fell in December. I haven't bothered shoveling the walk, yet, and probably won't. The ground was warm enough that the walk melted most of the snow...until it cooled down enough, so now there is ice with a dusting of snow on top of it. Other places got 2-3 inches. Maybe even 4, really, but the sidewalk melted most of what hit it, so it's mostly just lumpy ice. Shoveling it wouldn't work so well, and might be counterproductive. Right now, the bit of snow provides a bit of traction. 

It's still snowing, too, and might for the next several days. That's a bit of a surprise. We certainly need the snow in the mountains, and getting a bit in the valley isn't so bad, but this is kind of late in the year.

----------


## dday9

We were supposed to get snow, in South Louisiana.

I have lived below I-10 nearly all my life with a brief exception for a couple of months after Hurricane Rita. Long story short, I am not built for snow.

----------


## dday9

It looks like now it won't snow on Saturday but it might snow on Monday.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That has to happen only about once every couple decades, or less. 

I know that it has snowed in Miami at least once in recorded history, so I assume that you'd have snow, being so much further north as your are, but it has to be mighty rare.

----------


## dday9

When I was a boy, I saw snow once in '94.

What is crazy is that my son was born in '14 and he has seen snow 6 times already. In the past 7 years we have had more snow than we have had in the past 30 years.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The jet steam acts like a fence between the arctic and the temperate zones. As the arctic warms, the jet stream becomes increasingly sinusoidal, which means that arctic air can dig further south over the middle of the country.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Went up skiing. That was fine. Also got back home safely, but it wasn't great. Four mashed cars on the way down the mountain. Two had mashed each other, the other two may have mashed one another, or hit trees. I wasn't clear on that.

Normally, once I get to the valley, the roads are fine. Not tonight. It was ice all the way home. Several interesting accidents on the interstate. Top speed was probably about 30 mph. Nice, steady, slow, cruise home.

One small car had managed to rear-end a semi. Both had stopped. The car was only moderately damaged. The truck...looked about how you would expect a semi to look when it was bumped at low speed by a tiny car. I'm surprised they even realized they had been hit.

----------


## Niya

Something is missing from this thread hmmmm..............

----------


## dday9

Moar!

----------


## Niya

> Moar!


MOAR!!!

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Delaney

is that the kind of fishes that Shaggy is studying ?  :Cool:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Only half of them.

Mermaids are impractical.

----------


## dday9

Soooooo we are definitely getting snow on tomorrow. 19 degree low with 100% chance of snow.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Careful, Niya.  You know how that turned out last time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We have been getting snow for two days, now. It's rare to get snow in the valley, and even this has been melting out a bit. Some places look like they have about a foot, some places look like they lost a bunch. There was a gap in the snow, yesterday, but it's back.

It won't last much, though. The snow is supposed to turn to rain by noon, and the temperatures should get well above freezing.

----------


## Delaney

> Careful, Niya.  You know how that turned out last time.



Nuggets ?

----------


## dday9

We wound up getting precipitation at the wrong time and missed the snow. We got a bunch of sleet, but no snow.

My parents on the other hand got a ton of snow in Lake Charles. It is hilarious because there are pictures of friends using debris from the hurricane to scrape off ice.

----------


## dday9

Now there are videos of people using their hurricane debris for "snow boarding"  :Alien Frog:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We got loads of snow, then it warmed, the sun came out, and it was melting fast this afternoon. Eventually, it also rained, which further dampened and melted it. Still plenty of snow out there, though. With the coming forecast, it won't last more than a day or two.

----------


## sapator

> When I was a boy, I saw snow once in '94.
> 
> What is crazy is that my son was born in '14 and he has seen snow 6 times already. In the past 7 years we have had more snow than we have had in the past 30 years.


Snowed today in Athens.
It hasn't snowed for 12 years!

So everybody ignored the covid and went up to Likabetous hill. 


Attachment 180233

----------


## dday9

Mardi Gras!!!!

----------


## dday9

Drunk.

----------


## dday9

That is all.

----------


## Delaney

> Mardi Gras!!!!


time for some crepe/pancake !!!

----------


## szlamany

One of my clients is a health insurance provider.  They recently got a $20 million dollar claim on a patient.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Must have been a hangnail. Those are murder.

----------


## szlamany

The actual worse part is when I found out that the insurance carrier was able to negotiate it down to just $1 million.  What is the real cost of care?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nobody knows. That kind of stuff happens all the time. Frankly, I don't think the providers know, nor do the insurance companies, nor anybody else. It's pretty messed up.

----------


## 2kaud

and the winner of the 'Most obnoxious company' award is......... facebook - for it's blocking of news feeds to its Australian users...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dday9

Are you aware of the law that was recently passed in Australia that was the driving factor behind Facebook's decision? What obligation does a company have to continue offering a given service?

It seems to me like the government of Australia wants its cake and to eat it too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd say that Facebook was capable of winning that award without the help of Australia.

----------


## dday9

I do like the fact that Facebook completely botched pulling out their Australian news feed.

People like doctors without borders got temporarily banned just for being tangentially related to "news" and this sort of thing happens all the time to libertarians. During the great purges of 2020 many libertarians were banned (some permanently) for holding ideas that aren't necessarily right-wing(or alt-right or neofascist, or whatever you want to call it) but weren't "mainstreamed".

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ultimately, Facebook is a private company that is serving as some kind of international platform, a role it was never designed to play. They're scrambling, improvising, and even floundering (that's when both of your eyes move to one side of your head), but what could anybody really expect?

I'm no fan, nor a member, but they sure are popular.

----------


## dday9

I used to be very active on Facebook, but around 2015 I decided to stop using it as much.

Now I will get on maybe once every other week (if that).

----------


## FunkyDexter

I honestly don't know what the Australia debate is really about.  I haven't been paying attention.

I pretty much never use Facebook, although I do have an account.  I honestly don't get what people see in it.  I can see the value in staying in touch with old friends but that's about it.

----------


## szlamany

@funky  lately I've found value in FB groups for things that interest me.  I have a Camaro - so I'm in a Camaro group.  We post pics of our cars, pick on Mustangs - really mature stuff!

I live in CT, not far from the very old Italian immigrant neighborhood of Wooster Street in New Haven.  Home to world famous pizza places like Pepe's, Modern and Sally's.  We have a huge group of Italian cooks that are in some way related to this area or just liking on Italian American food, we post recipes and techniques constantly.

I like taking nature pics - live on a large brook with water-company green space for a backyard.  FB has a group for that - CT Nature Lovers.

Otherwise its a great place to argue politics with your relatives, lol!

----------


## wes4dbt

Yeah, I'm on FB daily, I do a little messaging.  Don't post much because I lead a boring life. lol

It use to be great, lots of post from friends and family about what was going on but most of that has faded.  Probably they moved on to other things.  So much political hate crap people are posting, I've had to unfollow several people.  I'm amazed at the importance that people place on FB and what they do.  But I'm not a big social media type.  Probably because I don't use a cell phone.  I carry one for when I go places for emergencies.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> - live on a large brook with water-company green space for a backyard.  FB has a group for that - CT Nature Lovers.


That's how I grew up. We had the only buildable spot in a valley that was all flood plain easement controlled by the Army Corp of Engineers. It was the overflow for a distant flood control dam. If the dam closed, it would back the reservoir up the river the dam was on, then up a tiny outlet from a lake, fill the lake, then overflow into the valley I lived in. That happened once....and I was off at grad school, so I missed it. Doggone it.

The house was about one inch away from being an island. 

It was an awesome place to grow up, though. There were a few square miles of land that couldn't be developed, which had every type of habitat that can be found in New Hampshire aside from seashore and alpine.

----------


## szlamany

I've always wanted to put a Davinci bridge across this brook.  Moved here from NYC in 72.  Was a shock to say the least!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The brook I lived on was larger. I could canoe up it for a couple miles, and down it until it merged with a larger river. Had to jump a whole lot of beaver dams in either direction, though. Well, jump them when going downstream, haul over them when going upstream. In the entire run of that brook, from where you could nearly step across it down to the mouth, there were only three places that were a little rocky. Two were short, one being possibly man-made, where an ancient...well, I think it was probably a road, at one time, crossed it. The third was longer. There was a dam in the middle of that longer stretch with an old, and still operable, water mill. I worked for the guy who owned the mill, one summer. We spent a day planing lumber using an old low-velocity wood plane driven by a flat belt off a horizontal turbine. Pretty cool.

----------


## Delaney

> I've always wanted to put a Davinci bridge across this brook.  Moved here from NYC in 72.  Was a shock to say the least!


Is that a picture of where you live ? Just speechless!

----------


## szlamany

> Is that a picture of where you live ? Just speechless!


Yes - my back yard - thanks!  About an hour out of NYC, if you can believe that!  My father purchased this house 50 years ago, and I am keeping it in the family!  

About a mile upstream is a dam for a public water supply reservoir.  I own about 70 feet on the other side, and then there is a right-of-way that belongs to the water company.  Buried along that right-of-way is a huge water pipe - must be 2 feet in diameter, that moves water from one reservoir to another.

----------


## dday9

I've been able to trace my genealogy back to France and it is pretty cool. From youngest (paternal grandmother) to oldest
 Rader's from Jeanerette, LA Hebert's from Jeanerette, LA Lebouef's from somewhere in Lafourche/Terrebonne parish Dubier's from Edgar, LA Dubier's from somewhere in Nova Scotia, Canada Chaumont's/Pire's from La Crete in Haute-Marne, France and the Chaumont's/Huz's from Les Ayvelles, France

It appears as if my Dubier grandfather great(x4) grandfather was killed during the force migration from Canada but his wife (and only son) survived but immigrated to Louisiana.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> [*] Dubier's from somewhere in Nova Scotia, Canada


Uh-oh, we might be distantly related. That name isn't familiar, but my maternal grandmother's family is from up in that area. They were descended from Hessian mercenaries left behind by the British after the American Revolution. Considering the size of the populations up there, the family tree starts to resemble a ladder back then.

Still, my ancestors were generally from Prince Edward Island, so quite possibly there is no link.

----------


## dday9

I was mistaken, it was actually Quebec.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I've been able to trace my genealogy back to France and it is pretty cool. From youngest (paternal grandmother) to oldest


Interesting north and eastern France, when things are back to normal you should try and go visit, France is a wonderful country great place for a holiday.

----------


## dday9

I have always had a bid of French pride because I knew that my family immigrated from France, either directly or indirectly, and having this bit of information just sort of solidifies it.

I would love to visit France one day.

----------


## dday9

It looks like on one side I have a 5th great-grandfather who immigrated straight from St Malo, Nievre, Bourgogne, France to Abbeville, LA.

So I have some family that took a route from Canada and others who came straight from France.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> my family immigrated from France


My inner pedant is screaming at me to point out that they emigrated from France and immigrated to Canada.  I'm really ashamed of my inner pedant because pointing that out adds no value to an otherwise interesting story.

----------


## szlamany

I'm starting to understand the phrase "back in the day" much better!

----------


## Delaney

> It looks like on one side I have a 5th great-grandfather who immigrated straight from St Malo, Nievre, Bourgogne, France to Abbeville, LA.


Saint Malo is a port in brittany but in the Nièvre dpt, there is Saint-Malo-en-Donziois (127 inhabitants...) : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint-Malo-en-Donziois

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I always thought St. Malo was more of a marsh, but I only had a squishy, sugary feeling about it.

----------


## Delaney

it is a fortified city :

Saint-malo

----------


## dday9

I'm sure centuries of war with England had something to do with that?

----------


## dday9

-stares at FunkyDexter-

-shifts stare to Delaney-

fight. fight. Fight. FIGHT, FIGHT FIGHT!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, at least the marsh of Malo is still squishy.

----------


## Delaney

ok I just understood the pun you have done before about Malo. that's a good one  :Thumb:  Please forgive the poor English language speaker I am, I need time to understand the puns you make.

----------


## szlamany

Shaggy after an all night bender!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, it's more like me after a year of COVID.

----------


## dday9

I've lost weight since COVID started. I was at 198, which was too much. Now I'm at 170, which is "normal" on the BMI chart.

----------


## dday9

My ideal weight is 160, so I don't have too far to go, but I seemed to have plateaued at 170 for the past 2 months.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I gained a bit, then lost it, so I'm at the same weight I was at before the pandemic. On the other hand, I've been staying away from the gym, which can mean that staying the same weight isn't necessarily meaningful. Other times when I have been out of the gym for a length of time, as soon as I go back, I jump five pounds, or more, in the first couple days.

----------


## szlamany

True dat!

----------


## dday9

I am working on an estimate for a client right now and that comic hits pretty hard.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's the way it ALWAYS works, for me. I accept the blame, too. It just keeps things going smoothly.

----------


## dday9

I may be getting a job building a maintenance ticketing system for an offshore company.

The job is fairly straightforward, but this will be the first offshore company I do solo work for. So it is pretty exciting.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> -stares at FunkyDexter-
> 
> -shifts stare to Delaney-
> 
> fight. fight. Fight. FIGHT, FIGHT FIGHT!


He's French and I'm British.  We'll need 100 years for that.

----------


## Delaney

yes with pauses for breakfast, lunch and diner (because food is important)  + tea time for my english  friend + a maxi pause in august and unlimited pause during the french  strikes  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dday9

Lent is here, but because of our unusually long and cold winter the crawfish aren't all that big.

I guess it'll be beans for me.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Ooh, I recently discovered Red Beans and Rice.  You Weezy Annas really know what to do with a bean.

This is probably heresy but it goes great with Jumbalaya... you're welcome.

----------


## dday9

> This is probably heresy but it goes great with Jumbalaya... you're welcome.


I put just about everything in a jambalaya. I cooked one yesterday and it had chicken gizzards, ground meat, and sausage. Then I mixed in my green beans in my own bowl (my wife doesn't like it when I do it to the whole pot).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> He's French and I'm British.  We'll need 100 years for that.


You'd need MORE than 100 years, you'd just say it was 100.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Lent is here, but because of our unusually long and cold winter the crawfish aren't all that big.
> 
> I guess it'll be beans for me.


See, that's one of the things about the south: Your crawfish only live for one year (or two, they can manage that). Up here, a one year old is less than an inch long, and I'm not entirely sure that those are just one. They may be two. They can live for perhaps eight, or so, and STILL don't get as big as the ones you get.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Your crawfish only live for one year


Less than that if DD gets his hands on 'em.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure I was right, anyways. They might have a two year life cycle in the south.

There's a very strange restaurant up here that seems to be open for a couple days out of the year to serve one specific meal: Crayfish. The thing is, I think I know where they get those crayfish, which would be a reach of the Snake River which is downstream of a whole lot of agricultural areas. I'm not sure I'd be willing to eat crayfish (or anything else) taken from that stretch of that river, and I'm not sure that any other river in this state can grow large crayfish.

----------


## dday9

I moved to a little town in Lafourche Parish where most of our crawfish are from the spillways, but where I used to live we had pond crawfish.

There is this beautiful cycle where south-central Louisiana grows rice four 3/4 out of the year, but that one quarter they raise crawfish. It is beneficial because somehow the crawfish replenish the nutrients that help the rice grow but at the same time the crawfish get huge.

So if you drive along I-10, starting around Lacassine up until around Pont Breaux you'll see where the rice is grown and the crawfish are raised. This stretches as far north as Eunice and as far south as Abbeville.

----------


## dday9

I secured that contract job for the offshore company.

I should make a good chunk of money and hopefully establish myself as a go-to guy for programming work on the bayou.

----------


## Delaney

good news !  :Thumb:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Are those burrowing crayfish? You have some vigorous excavators down there, which should be able to turn over the sediments pretty thoroughly. That should bring soils from deeper down up to the surface, while burying some organics, which will eventually replenish the whole soil column.

Those are kind of weird animals. Up here, our crayfish all seem to be migratory. They will excavate just a little. Just enough to get under a rock or log, but during the summer, they tend not to stay in the same place for more than a day or so, before moving to a new hidey hole. 

They're also maddeningly hard to track up here. I did a mark and recapture study on them many years back, and found virtually none of my marked animals a week after marking them. Normally, that would suggest that the population is enormous, but when it comes to crayfish, it turns out that it doesn't mean a thing. A few years after I tried that, another group put tiny radio transmitters on some crayfish and tracked them. As it turns out, if you disturb these migratory species, they flee the area. For about a week after handling, they travel great distances each day, but then they settle down and stop moving around as much. So, when I marked the animals, they immediately fled the study area, which is why I found so very few of my marked animals a week later. Of course, that makes most behavioral studies on crayfish impossible, since their response to disturbance is to flee for a week. The investigator alters the study animals, so seeing normal behavior is exceedingly difficult.

----------


## szlamany

"Holy Heisenberg" Batman!

Now we got Schrodinger's Crayfish!

That's for certain!  Or not?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They sure act that way. It's just like a crayfish to be clawing there way back into things, though.

By the way, you should have some fascinating crayfish around you. With that brook in your back yard, have you ever found a crayfish out wandering your lawn on a rainy day? I've heard of cross-land migration in your part of the country, and you have the place for it. 

I've encountered crayfish out and about on two hikes. One was the AT in Virginia. That time, I was on the crest of a ridge in hurricane Hugo, so I couldn't see very far in the blowing clouds and rain. I knew I was on a ridge, but that was all. I have no idea where that crayfish came from, or why, but it was in the middle of the trail waving its claws at me. The second one was on a trail in the Ozarks of Arkansas. I was a good hundred meters from the river, but parallel to it, and there was a crayfish crossing the trail and heading up the hillside away from the river. Very strange.

----------


## passel

Where's my Quantum Crayfish T-shirt?

----------


## dday9

We get crawfish in our backyard all the time. They build up the crawfish mounds that is basically little bits of mud rolled up into little hills:
Attachment 180377

Edit - I hate attaching images after "fixes" to the forums. Here is a direct link to the image: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/5e/5c...d3da8a7b99.jpg

----------


## dday9

When I was a kid we used to take fishing lines with a hook and wind them down the mound. I remember one time my Nonc James pulled one up.

----------


## szlamany

@shaggy - one post-hurricane huge flood event, the good lord decided I needed someones old metal boat.  It took a good beating getting as far as it did - I think the most likely spot it came from has to be over 1500 feet upstream!  At any rate, back in those days, with my then younger twin boys we would float out over the water in that boat and much to our surprise we saw many little white "early stage" crayfish - maybe inch long if I'm recalling.

Does that even make sense?

I've noticed the mallard ducks wade around in the shallowest parts turning their heads sideways at eyeball something that they must really be enjoying.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The US has the vast majority of species of crayfish in the world, about 360 out of 500. Of those, the west has a few (Idaho has something like 2 native species), while the east has the rest. Therefore, I wouldn't begin to generalize about crayfish. The castle builders that DDay is talking about are both cool....and a total nuisance if you have dikes that you don't want holes in. I've seen white crayfish, red crayfish, blue crayfish...and I'm now thinking of a Dr. Seuss rhyme, but really, I couldn't say what is or is not possible. 

One thing, though, is that out here, crayfish about an inch long are pretty young. They start out as pretty nearly transparent flecks that are hard to see in the best of circumstances. They're perhaps an eighth of an inch long, or less, so really small. I rarely see them until they get up near that one inch size, which I suspect means that they spend time before that largely hiding. For that reason, I've never been certain whether the inch long crayfish I see out here are one year old, or two. 

They're food for darn near everything, not just DDay, and the eat almost as much. When we'd go swimming in the brook, if you spent too long standing in one place, they'd pinch a toe. We'd also fish for them with worms. You could put a worm on a hook and let it land beside a likely looking rock. Quite often, a crayfish would grab the worm and wouldn't let go even after you had pulled them out of the water.

When I was growing up, I had some crayfish in a tank. They'd get out by climbing, claw over claw, up the air hose, so whenever I went into my room, I'd look to see if the crayfish were there. If they were not, I'd listen carefully, and could generally hear them wandering around on the wood floor. My mother also found one coming through the downstairs bathroom with both cats following at a respectful distance. They were curious, but were not at all sure what they were following.

----------


## dday9

I have 9,999 posts. I don't want to post anything to mess it up.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I got over that pretty quickly.

----------


## dday9

If only chit-chat posts counted I'd have at least 4,638 more just from the post race  :EEK!:

----------


## dday9

4,639

----------


## dday9

4,640...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And with all that, nobody has yet knocked off the king. 

It just goes to show how incredibly prolific some of the early Post Racers were.

----------


## szlamany

I'm not sure I'm proud to be in the top 20 - I'll never get that time back again, lol!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Back around when I signed up, there were 12 members per page in the members list. I looked at that list and figured I'd never be on that first page (top 12), and those people had to be a bit crazy.

 At least I was right on one of those assumptions.

----------


## dday9

Mah podna boiled some crawfish tonight: https://ibb.co/drbkFgB

----------


## dday9

Chooo boy it has been a fun night. I got saouled, me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't understand you....so I guess I understand you.

----------


## Delaney

he just got drunk  :Wink:

----------


## Delaney

> Mah podna boiled some crawfish tonight: https://ibb.co/drbkFgB


Big MIAM !

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> he just got drunk


So...I understood.

----------


## boops boops

> So...I understood.


On the contrary, you stood quite enough.

----------


## dday9

Ooof, today was rough.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ya. I didn't under stand, or over stand, I stood just right.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Well, I remember the photos of you with a beard... and you could pass for three bears.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The beard is still there, it's just getting white.

----------


## dday9

I can't grow facial hair  :Frown: . Well, at least not very much facial hair.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Mine's both patchy and greying, it's not a good look.  I like the idea of having a beard but the reality is I look like a tramp.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Mine's both patchy and greying, it's not a good look.  I like the idea of having a beard but the reality is I look like a tramp.


I resemble that remark....so...what's your point?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I'm growing ear beards.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Got that going on, too.

----------


## Spetnik

This thread is still going? Wow...

----------


## dday9

> This thread is still going? Wow...


This thread has had at least one post every month since September of 2000.

----------


## Delaney

> This thread has had at least one post every month since September of 2000.


you are too humble dday9, this thread has an average of almost 9 posts/ day for the last 20 years and half

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He wasn't talking average, that's just mean.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You standard deviant.

----------


## dday9

Every time I see one of Shaggy Hiker's trademark puns I do a little chef's kiss.

----------


## Delaney

> You standard deviant.


Nope  but sometime I stand on Deviant Art  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've only seen that on a computer screen. I've never been inclined to stand on one, though. In fact, since my computer monitors are generally upright, I'd have to be REALLY inclined if I was going to even appear to stand on one. Thus I decline to recline to the supine incline required to stand on Deviant Art.

----------


## Delaney

The site is just a platform for any kind of Deviant Art (https://translate.google.com/transla...5C3%25A9viant) so don't worry you can stand on some without risking any backache. 
By the way, I must acknowledge that you have a pun's Grand Master Level.

----------


## dee-u

> This thread is still going? Wow...


Wow, someone who registered earlier than Shaggy

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There are lots of people who registered before me, just not a whole lot who still visit....was it something I said?. 

However, there was a serious server crash back around early 2000, so people who registered in the 90s tend to all have the same, and inaccurate, registration date.

----------


## dday9

I didn't realize how old VBForums was. I just assumed that it started in the early 2000s.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When I first got here, people were all talking about the great crash. At least one member was up to 10K posts, even then, and they were wiped out. By some means, their post count was restored...though they didn't post all that much after that, and I don't think they ever topped 11K.

----------


## Niya

Joecim registered before Shaggy and he was quite active when I first came here.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Look to the first few pages of the Post Race. All those people were active when I joined up. Are ANY of them still around?

----------


## Spetnik

> Wow, someone who registered earlier than Shaggy


Oh yes. I spent way too many hours of my early twenties on this site, the vast majority of them in "Chit Chat"...




> When I first got here, people were all talking about the great crash. At least one member was up to 10K posts, even then, and they were wiped out. By some means, their post count was restored...though they didn't post all that much after that, and I don't think they ever topped 11K.


Oh I remember the "great crash". The details are fuzzy but I think its resolution involved the hosting provider FedExing the servers to the site owners (or maybe that was a different site, I don't remember). My account got zombied and for a while I had a new account with a username with just nbsp characters in it (I think). I think the admins eventually merged the two accounts or something - I don't remember. Then there was the time that I wrote a VB6 program to crawl through the site and delete all of my posts (except the ones that were zombied by the great crash). I probably still have that code somewhere (but it wouldn't work on this version of the forum software).

----------


## Spetnik

Also, I believe my actual join date was in 1998 or 1999. 2002 was probably when my account was restored after the "great crash".
Here's an example of a zombied post of mine from 2001: https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....hlight=spetnik

----------


## Spetnik

Here's a thread that was obviously damaged by the "great crash" (the first post is me, but I obviously didn't start the thread): https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....hlight=spetnik
You can also see how rude young me used to be... 😳

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why obvious? Just because it would be a totally weird way to start a thread? Things WERE weird back then.

I thought that, at the time, if the first post of a thread got deleted then the whole thread was deleted.

----------


## Spetnik

> Why obvious? Just because it would be a totally weird way to start a thread? Things WERE weird back then.


Exceptionally so. But _most_ of the weirdness tended to stay in Chit Chat.




> I thought that, at the time, if the first post of a thread got deleted then the whole thread was deleted.


Yes, but the "great crash" was an exception. Massive holes were punched in the database, leaving all sorts of messes behind.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I only showed up as the chaos of the crash was settling back down.

----------


## brad jones

I joined in 2002 after the Great Crash had happened. At that time the original owners/creators "sold" the forum to internet.com (jupitermedia). (I actually lurked a little before that). I was the internet.com person that got the "honor" (aka drew the short straw  :Wink:  ) of stepping into the forum and assimilating it to the new company. A lot of people were still reeling from the crash, but overall things were back to operating. It was, however, very much the wild west of discussion groups and the weirdness was across the forum. Lots of religion and politics in the mix of technical discussions. My first few months on the forum were brutal because I was the one leading the charge to bring the hammer down on a few people.  :Smilie:   Fortunately,with the help of the great moderator team we pushed most of the weirdness to chit chat.  :Smilie:  

Ironically, I see things like Facebook discussions and it reminds me of where this forum was in 2002.   :Big Grin:

----------


## brad jones

Going less serious - This is a cool kickstarter. It hit its goal within a few minutes and a million dollars on the first day.  A bit pricey, but very cool. I saw their prototype at a GenCon a while back.  #Gamer

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ectronic-dice/

----------


## dday9

I just deactivated my Facebook account. Not because of the discussions that I was having, but because of the Facebook's response to some discussions. I started to second guessed everything I said/posted so eventually I just left.

@brad - You seemed to have done a great job with VBForums, you need to go to Silicon Valley and fix FB/Twitter/etc. too!

----------


## brad jones

> @brad - You seemed to have done a great job with VBForums, you need to go to Silicon Valley and fix FB/Twitter/etc. too!


That's funny.  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

I help with a couple of groups on FB and that's all I can handle and even those have me ready to walk away..... There aren't enough moderators in the world to help fix the problems with Facebook because people have changed in the last 20 years. More people believe they are experts on topics they know nothing about because they read an article on Babylon Bee that educated them.....  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I help with a couple of groups on FB and that's all I can handle and even those have me ready to walk away..... There aren't enough moderators in the world to help fix the problems with Facebook because people have changed in the last 20 years. More people believe they are experts on topics they know nothing about because they read an article on Babylon Bee that educated them.....


Oh yeah, I can tell you ALL about that. See I read an article on the internet about the topic, so I know WAY more than you do.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Going less serious - This is a cool kickstarter. It hit its goal within a few minutes and a million dollars on the first day.  A bit pricey, but very cool. I saw their prototype at a GenCon a while back.  #Gamer
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ectronic-dice/


Those look really cool, but I find it really hard to believe that they can be completely random, despite what they said. Of course, they did leave a loophole in the discussion by saying that they were 'as fair as possible'. They also added that they will be improving that aspect. Taken together, it certainly sounds like they are not random, yet, and that's to be expected, since they are, by definition, loaded dice. I don't see how they could get equal density and therefore they'd be hard pressed to avoid weighting the roll in some regard. Sure, they talk about counterweights....but that seems like it would only work along a few axis, while a d20 has a LOT of possible axis of rotation.

----------


## brad jones

> Those look really cool, but I find it really hard to believe that they can be completely random....


I thought they had a chart of rolls. They seemed to be as random as some of the other major dice that are on the market. I thought their numbers actually looked better. than some of the others. 

What they should do is build a gyro into the die and have the computer determine the number, then keep the die moving until it can be balanced on the right number..... A bit backwards.  :Big Grin:   New idea - maybe I should patent that!

----------


## jdc2000

I can see hackers now trying to hack those dice.

----------


## brad jones

> I can see hackers now trying to hack those dice.


For the Pixels, they are open source and open hardware - hackers don't have to try too hard.  I plan to try playing with the code at some point  :Smilie:

----------


## brad jones

...but you might need more than VB 6.....  :big yellow: 



#CouldntResist

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> For the Pixels, they are open source and open hardware - hackers don't have to try too hard.  I plan to try playing with the code at some point


Well, sounds a bit dicey, but if that's how your roll.....

----------


## brad jones

> Well, sounds a bit dicey, but if that's how your roll.....


Speaking of rolling..... check this out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, but ads kinds of mess that whole thing up.

----------


## brad jones

Happy St. Pat's Day everyone!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Trouble is, nobodies allowed to celebrate it and wasn't last year either.  The snakes will be moving back into Ireland if this goes on much longer.

----------


## dday9

Shoot, tell that to Louisiana.

The Irish/Italian parade may be cancelled this year, but I plan on getting hammered in the common grounds.

----------


## dday9

@Delaney - do they have folklore about les vents de careme (winds of lent) where you live?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Where I live, nobody lends their winds. They all just release them into the wilds for free.

----------


## Delaney

> Where I live, nobody lends their winds. They all just release them into the wilds for free.



 :Thumb:

----------


## Delaney

> @Delaney - do they have folklore about les vents de careme (winds of lent) where you live?


Not to my knowledge. I never hear about that. by the way we don't do carême anymore.

BUT we do Saint Patrick ! at least when the bars and pubs were open  :Wink: . You know, as long as we can drink alcohol and/or eat a lot of food we do any celebration day  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> We don't even do the carême anymore.


So, you've stopped the carême, how about the macarena? It's a radically different pronunciation, but in spelling...it's not much different.

----------


## Delaney

I never try the macarena, I am not flexible enough. On the other hand, I love macaroni

----------


## dday9

It might just be a Cajun thing.

Basically it says that the winds are spirits who get to roam about the Earth at the start of Lent and then when Easter comes (and the winds die down) they return to heaven to coincide with the resurrection of Jesus.

I think it was coincidence that it gets windy around Lent and the myth popped up in absence of science. Then again, defining meteorology as science is a laughable statement.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sometimes, the winds inhabit a person...but never for long.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> On the other hand, I love macaroni


Oh yeah, right. He's the guy who invented radio communication, which was diagramed using wavy lines through the air, which was chopped up and turned into tubes. Is that the guy?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He became immortalized in pasta.

----------


## Delaney

yep, that's him, the guy with the dog  :Wink: 



(With a french pun as we don't pronounce the H in pathe and pate mean pasta)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We had the same image, with partially the same caption, but I thought the company that showed that was RCA. I'm probably wrong about that, and don't feel like looking it up.

----------


## Delaney

You are right about that, in europe the logo belong to EMI (the group that own Pathe Marconi) and for the other countries :
"In North America, the rights to use the mark belong to RCA Victor (currently a label of the Sony Music Entertainment group) and to the Hilco group in other parts of the world except Japan where it is owned by JVC. Due to different owners in various parts of the world, the HMV brand (and its French equivalent La Voix de son maître) no longer appeared on internationally released records from the 1990s." (wikipedia)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By now, most people who see that icon won't understand it anyways.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, I have no idea what that is.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've only seen them in old movies. I'm sure they can still be found, though possibly only in museums and Hollywood prop departments, but I've never seen one in person.

Frankly, the same could be said of sasquatch.

----------


## dday9

Too many days since the last post.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

After marching steadily into spring, we've taken a turn for the cold. I was getting snowed on as I drove home, yesterday, though it was more like slush. There's the old saying that March is in like a lion, out like a lamb. In this area, that's usually backwards. March comes in like a lamb, out like a lion. We get some warm weather at the start of the month. Just enough to convince me to remove the studded tires and take the skis out of the car. Then it snows for a few days.

----------


## dday9

My parent's anniversary is the first day of Spring. They made 34 years together this year.

----------


## dday9

My house is very close to flooding. The rain didnt even get this bad during the hurricanes last year.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How low are you? I'm on the highlands of a low valley. There's a spring line near my house, so the water table is probably only about 5-10 feet below me, but I'm in no risk of flooding, because the river is probably more than 100 feet down and many miles away. Haven't seen floods like that since the Bonneville Flood....and I wasn't around for that....nor was anybody else.

----------


## dday9

My house is 4 feet above sea level. I couldnt find our water table information on the USGS website, but probably because were apart of a levee system.

----------


## Delaney

Are you close of the river or the ground is just saturated by the rain?

----------


## dday9

A little bit of both. Bayou Lafourche is about 2 blocks away from and Company Canal is about 5 blocks away. But historically speaking, the closer to the bayou you are, the less likely you are to flood. My understanding is that hundreds of years of the bayou flooding and receding caused it to build up a layer of silt which makes it higher against the bayou and it gradually gets lower the further away you are.

But this is also our first hard rain of the year, which is unusual. It is a delicate balance because you want a little bit of rain before a hard rain so that the ground soaks it up, but you don't want too much rain to where the ground becomes saturated.

----------


## dday9

I drove to Houma today and the little bayou they got running down Main St is overflowing. There were some houses with water in them.

----------


## Delaney

So maybe you need one of these

----------


## dday9

That is how Helen got her son, Bobby Boucher, to the Bourbon Bowl on time.

----------


## FunkyDexter

You can doooo it!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I drove to Houma today and the little bayou they got running down Main St is overflowing. There were some houses with water in them.


My house has water in it. Both hot AND cold water!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> That is how Helen got her son, Bobby Boucher, to the Bourbon Bowl on time.


I'm not sure about that reference. I remember a book by Carl Hiaasen that had something like that, but I think that's not what you are referencing.

I've ridden in one of those. We ran over a gator. Probably didn't hurt it any, just kind of mooshed it down into the water, a bit.

----------


## dday9

Adam Sandler's _The Waterboy_

----------


## FunkyDexter

My entire knowledge of Louisiana comes from watching The Waterboy.  It's why I've always assumed that DD looks like this:-

----------


## dday9

I'm about as pasty white as that guy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That guy doesn't take his shirt off very often.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Merry Christmas everyone

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Are you early, late, or on time?

----------


## Delaney

In a different spacetime..

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Got a vaccine, today. I have no idea whether or not I'm eligible, so I wasn't sure whether I'd be able to get it until I got it. The eligibility rules here are confused enough that I was thinking that some sites were following different rules from other sites. Not sure if that's true, and by now I don't care.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, the last post was only because there had been nothing in the Post Race for several days.

----------


## dday9

Happy Easter yall!

----------


## Delaney

don't eat too much chocolate !

----------


## FunkyDexter

2 days of blazingly sunny bank holiday that I'm finally allowed to go out in and what did I do with them?  My accounts :Frown:

----------


## dday9

I officiated a wedding tonight and I dont think Ive ever seen so many mullets in one place before.

----------


## szlamany

All business in the front, party in the back!

----------


## 2kaud

Had a snow shower last night (mid April!). Now all the primroses are covered by snow.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Had a snow shower last night


Yeah, us too.  Me and some friends got together for a pizza in the garden (6 of us... all legal) and the next thing you know it's bleedin' snowing... in April... what's up with that?!

----------


## dday9

Shoot, the wedding I officiate there were probably 125 people. I know that 175 were invited, but not everyone showed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I spent the last week clearing a trail in one of the most remote places in the country. It was an insanely steep trail, too, with plenty of poison ivy (looks like I avoided that) and ticks (I avoided most of that). We had a good time, but my finger joints are currently swollen from swinging a pick for six days.

----------


## szlamany

Here is one of those rare math jokes - and it's visual as well, lol!

----------


## dday9

Ha!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm positive that second one isn't very negative.

----------


## chenko

Right.

I have been told this is the last post.

And I am to have the last word.

Fibble.

----------


## dday9

Ah, I believe that was the last post.

----------


## Delaney

Well, it was the last post you post until you post a new last post that will be the last post of the actual posts

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Chenko wanders through, pees on the thread, but then wanders off???

----------


## chenko

It never stops (the pee).

----------


## szlamany

Interesting

----------


## szlamany

Part 2

----------


## szlamany

Part 3

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That seems kind of obvious, to me. Computability problems were always divided into those that could be solved in reasonable time now, and those that could be solved if we had more power. There was always a different class of problems that could be said to be those that could not be solved, no matter how much power was available, so the threshold was always the case, and the hierarchy model was always misguided.

For example, when ray casting was first introduced into gaming, it allowed for first-person 3D shooters like Castle Wolfenstein 3D. That was amazing for its time, but even then we knew about ray tracing, it's just that the hardware couldn't do that fast enough for a realistic experience. So, we had the domain of what could be done fast enough, which was a small subset of what could be done...given enough time. However, also at that time, we knew about things like the Knapsack Problem, which couldn't be solved definitively no matter how much power could be thrown at it. So, we had a situation that looked like the hierarchy, since more power would appear to allow more computability, but what was really happening was that we were defining computable only in terms of "computable fast enough for our purposes."

----------


## dday9

I just submitted the invoice on the ticket maintenance system I wrote for the off-shore company! Super exciting stuff!

----------


## chenko

> I just submitted the invoice on the ticket maintenance system I wrote for the off-shore company! Super exciting stuff!


Sorry, they put the invoice into the ticket system, and the system failed, you won't get paid, twice.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What will you be paid in? Does it convert won for yuan, or at some other rate?

----------


## dday9

USD to FDL (fleur de lis)

----------


## szlamany

It was free sheet music, so I didn't care about the typo!  FDL!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well now, that looks like sheet....music.

----------


## 2kaud

What - no posts for 6 days. I'm geting withdrawal symptoms here as not getting my daily fix........

----------


## dday9

Attachment 181185

----------


## dday9

If that image doesn't work, try this one:

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Well now, that looks like sheet....music.


Jokes like that deserve a blanket ban.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't know how to quilt.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, I suppose that one probably won't keep you in stitches.

----------


## szlamany

Wonder how long you both can keep this thread going?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Depends on whether we can spin a good yarn.

----------


## szlamany

From what I can see he has only been needling you so far.  Has that been a pattern of his?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It weaves through the thread.

----------


## FunkyDexter

That's an unfair accusation.  There has knit been a pattern of any kind.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Weave been over just about every pun I can think of on the topic.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> Weave been over just about every pun I can think of on the topic.


Get knotted.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, considering the trend of this discussion, if I did, I assure you it would be a sheet bend.

----------


## wes4dbt

I think your just trying to pull the wool over our eyes with that yarn.

----------


## wes4dbt

What????  Was my last post so awesome that everyone is sheepish about posting?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Don't mean to be a wet blanket, but I ran out of puns that hadn't been used...and couldn't think of a different meaning for duvet.

----------


## 2kaud

du vet or not du vet. That is the question. Whether 'tis nobler for the body to suffer......

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm down with duvet. It's good that we got that covered.

----------


## Delaney

if you are covered with duvet you may need to see a vet . This is a tentative of a french/english pun as the word duvet in french mean also the small feathers of the young birds ( by the way, the duvet (the object) gets its name from that as it was traditionally filled with them)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still can be, though I believe the birds are of legal age, these days.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Not if you're Matt Gaetz

----------


## 2kaud

5 days and counting.......

----------


## Delaney

counting in which direction ? counting on an answer ?

----------


## dday9

@Delaney - What's going on in France? Y'all about to have a civil war?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Are you about to start (yet another) war with Britain, this time over fish?

----------


## Delaney

> @Delaney - What's going on in France? Y'all about to have a civil war?


I wonder what kind of news do you have and where did you get them  to speak of civil war  :Confused: . 
We have the usual political stupidities. The last lock-down was just a joke. The vaccination is going up and now everyone above 18 can have it. The English discovered that the Brexit is not a good thing for them  and doesn't like us anymore ( oh, that's too bad  :Big Grin: ) and the Scottish want to separate from them (that's nice, it will be a pleasure to help :Big Grin: ).
We have a few military people from extreme right that write a paper about the fact they are not pleased but it is just political maneuver to prepare 2022 ( president election) and they just drop their career.
And we have a couple a policemen who were killed by dealer (which is not so common). A few terrorists arrested (extreme right this time, it changes from usual) and a serial killer just died (always a good thing)

No, nothing really unusual for France  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Delaney

> Are you about to start (yet another) war with Britain, this time over fish?


It was already the case before the brexit. Our fishermen always had trouble with the english and the spanish ones. I hear that since I am young, Europe just put more rules and  nobody respect the rules, so...

they can keep the fish as long I can keep the chips  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

This is what I'm referring to: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...cid=uxbndlbing

It popped up on the "trending now" section of Bing.

----------


## Delaney

Don't worry, a big word for just a political stuff to prepare the next elections : we have the Regions election this year and the president one next year. Our regions are a bit like your states but smaller and with much much less independence as all the laws applied the same everywhere. But they have they own budget and money (it is always a question of money...)

----------


## FunkyDexter

> This is what I'm referring to


Le Penn would be one of the right wing nutters Delany referred to.  She's really not worth listening too.

France does seem to have a problem with right wing nutters and far right parties are always grabbing local and even national government positions.  I don't know why because, in my experience, the French are a pretty liberal lot on the whole.

----------


## dday9

> I don't know why because, in my experience, the French are a pretty liberal lot on the whole.


I'm not sure I'd consider bombing the you-know-what out of west African nations in the name of "the fight against terrorism" is very liberal.

Then again the anti-war left of old (at least in the US) has traded in their anti-imperialism rhetoric for woke-ism.

One of the few categories that fell in the venn diagram between the left and my beliefs was the anti-war stuff. So it's a bit frustrating to not see that anymore.

</rant>

So how 'bout that crazy gas shortage in the southeast?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I'm not sure I'd consider bombing the you-know-what out of west African nations in the name of "the fight against terrorism" is very liberal


Yeah, their history with Algeria is pretty shameful.  If you want to look at their colonial history it's all pretty bad but I'm British so this is definitely the pot calling the kettle black. :EEK!: 

I was referring more to their _current_ political stance and I was also referring to the people I meet rather than politics at a National level.

France had a strong right wing up into the 70s and 80s.  The Front National (not sure I'm spelling that right, but their equivalent of the British "National Front") were a major force in French politics - in fact Le Penn's father was one of their leaders, she's carried on his traditions.  But my impression from French people today is that they're pretty laid back.  I know there were some race riots in Marseilles about 10 years back (my timescale is probably inaccurate on that - I'm dredging up memories) and there was a lot of fuss over whether Muslims should be allowed to wear burkha's but, on the whole, I've found them to be a tolerant bunch.

It's entirely possible, though, that I just happen to only met the tolerant ones.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think DDay is referring to the ongoing French involvement in some of the sahel-region countries in West Africa.

----------


## Delaney

Yes, we have soldiers in Mali. And that's the only reason the religious extremists didn't take over the country and killed thousand people. Of course, the gold and iron mines have nothing to do at all with that... 

The continent has so much resource , it is a permanent hidden and "secret" battle between all the "occidental" and "oriental" countries to have influence and get the richness.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> the sahel-region


Interesting.  I wasn't aware of this and haven't had much time to read up on it now but from a quick google it sounds like a pretty messy situation.

Sadly, us Europeans don't have a great history in Africa.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, it's a messy situation, to be sure. The French are supporting somebody (who just managed to get himself killed, so we'll see what happens there) who was a bit less bad than the people they were fighting.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The dispute over the Jersey Islands fishery surprised me a bit. I had never really looked at where those islands were located. Heck, I don't care where NEW Jersey is located, let alone the older version. Anyways, that island is a whole lot closer to France than England is. So, I guess the fight is mostly for the sole of the Jersey Islands, though that comment might be out of plaice.

----------


## wes4dbt

I've stopped paying attention to the fish wars, I've haddock with the whole situation.

----------


## Delaney

> I've stopped paying attention to the fish wars, I've haddock with the whole situation.


 I understand. Me too, I had dock with the whale situation. 

PS: I discovered that when  trying to do a pun with your sentence, you already made one  :Wink:

----------


## Delaney

> Interesting.  I wasn't aware of this and haven't had much time to read up on it now but from a quick google it sounds like a pretty messy situation.
> 
> Sadly, us Europeans don't have a great history in Africa.


That's true but since some time now, the USA, Chinese and Russian added to the game. So the numbers of players increased to the detriment of African people (but not to their leaders)

----------


## szlamany

> ...dock...


 ...permits this segue!

Party crashers at the pool party just barged in!

Let's see how long you can keep that one afloat!

----------


## Delaney

> The dispute over the Jersey Islands fishery surprised me a bit. I had never really looked at where those islands were located. Heck, I don't care where NEW Jersey is located, let alone the older version. Anyways, that island is a whole lot closer to France than England is. So, I guess the fight is mostly for the sole of the Jersey Islands, though that comment might be out of plaice.


The Jersey problem is unsolvable as the Jersey and France share territorial waters. And the island is in the french exclusive economic zone (EEZ). Same for Guernesey. But it is also true for the English channel and the sea between the UK and the Ireland.

----------


## Delaney

> ...permits this segue!
> 
> Party crashers at the pool party just barged in!
> 
> Let's see how long you can keep that one afloat!


not long if it ends at the bottom of the well where we won't find any cod or  haddock but if the barge docks, we won't need anymore a float..

----------


## Delaney

> though that comment might be out of plaice.


first, I thought you made a typo but knowing you, I checked twice. This is a good one  :Thumb:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It wasn't the only one in that post, either. Though, they almost fell as flat fish.

----------


## Delaney

oh no, I saw the whole ones and they feel not so flat if they have humpback.

----------


## dday9

I just spoke to my dad and brother-in-law, apparently Lake Charles is flooding.

Last year they were hit with the strongest hurricane on record to hit Louisiana, followed by a strong CAT-3, and now this.

My dad's apartments took on 7" of water and because he's in a flood zone X (people mistakenly call that as not being in a flood zone), he doesn't have any flood insurance.

I have a friend who lost everything from Hurricane Laura, started the process of rebuilding, and has lost everything again. It's a very bleak time in SW Louisiana right now.

----------


## dilettante

Wow, no idea things were that rough.  Didn't pay attention to news for a few days, TV or radio.  I have WeatherNation on monitor 2 now via Pluto TV channel 217.

Couldn't find their own direct stream.  Maybe they stopped doing that?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Isn't the southern part of that state slowly sinking? I've seen structures, like old Civil War forts, which are now partially submerged.

----------


## dday9

I'm not sure about sinking, but we're definitely losing land due to erosion. My wife inherited several acres of property in Leeville that is now completely submerged.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So...she has now inherited a fish pond?

----------


## dday9

I *believe* the government now owns it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, there's some laws about waterways. It's navigable waters, but that term is VERY loosely defined. It allows people to fish on streams running across private property out here. I've always been a bit uncertain about those rules.

----------


## dday9

She's just accepted the fact that:
 The property is inaccessible, except by boat She was young when she inherited it, so she never had the opportunity to use it anyways

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A buddy of mine told me about a friend who had some property where he was hoping to open something like a B&B, resort, restaurant, or something like that....then the '97 flood came through, and his property is now vertical. The flat ground was all washed down the river. 

Out here, floods don't happen the way they do in the East. In the East, rivers tend to get out of their banks and wander through the neighborhood. Out here, rivers stay in their banks until they are quite large...then they start digging. We have what are called blowouts, where a stream will suddenly scour the channel downwards, and can move fantastic amounts of debris from very small drainages. 

I was fishing with a buddy up on one river. There were a few clouds towards evening, and we got a few scattered raindrops, but not enough to wet the ground thoroughly. When we got up in the morning, the river looked like chocolate pudding. Somewhere upstream of us, there had been a downpour, and some tributary blew out. The amount of water was insignificant in the river we were fishing, so it didn't look like it had risen much at all, but the amount of dirt that came out of that tributary had thoroughly choked the river. Upon seeing that, we packed up our tents and headed for town. Fish sure wouldn't be biting in those conditions.

----------


## dday9

I always wondered how people drowned during flash floods because the way that they work here is that, yes it floods, but it consistently rises. So you know pretty quickly if you won't be able to leave a particular area.

Then again there are those idiots who know that an area is flooded, try to drive through it anyways, and then flood their car, but rarerly ever do they drown.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

People who die in canyons usually are caught by surprise with nowhere to go. Outside of canyons, it tends to be people being a bit incautious. They don't realize how powerful fast flowing water is, and they try to drive through one of our blowouts. It only takes about a foot of water to sweep a car off the road, and then they're done. 

Canyon flash floods are freaky. The water level can go from a trickle to tens of feet of raging torrent in seconds.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's gotten crazy cold for May. I've had to turn the heat back on in the house.

----------


## dday9

It's been chilly here too, down to like the 60s. Usually May (especially late May) we're seeing highs in the low 90s and lows in the upper 70s.

I would have thought that this colder weather would have helped with hurricane season, something I've always heard was longer/colder winters bring less hurricanes, but NOAA just predicted another busy hurricane season.

----------


## brad jones

> Canyon flash floods are freaky. The water level can go from a trickle to tens of feet of raging torrent in seconds.


Canyon flash floods are extremely freaky. A storm can be a half mile away, but the canyons can route the water to other areas. When I worked in the mountains out west (US) I actually saw flood waters come out of a canyon that happened so fast that had a few people been 5 seconds faster, they would have been hit with a river that simply appeared out of a side canyon. They were walking and the river simply poured out in front of us. 

Another rain storm (which was to the northwest of us, caused another flood to come down the main canyon we were in. There were campers cooking that literally didn't have time to grab their stuff before the water sweep the fire from under their pots. They heard a roar, looked up to see a literal wall of water coming and ran to get out of its path. Canyon floods are scary stuff.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> It's been chilly here too, down to like the 60s. Usually May (especially late May) we're seeing highs in the low 90s and lows in the upper 70s.
> 
> I would have thought that this colder weather would have helped with hurricane season, something I've always heard was longer/colder winters bring less hurricanes, but NOAA just predicted another busy hurricane season.


It has to do with the rains down in Africa....I think there's a song about that.

----------


## dday9

I certainly do not miss those rains.

----------


## brad jones

And your little dog too.....


(I'm reaching, but it does connect to the rains in Africa.  :Smilie:  )

----------


## dday9

There's no place like home.

----------


## brad jones

Saw a short snippet on Louisiana in the news. Seems like it if you aren't a fish, it might be time to move to higher ground.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, it's been very bad over here. They just allocated $60mil for home buyouts in some neighborhoods in Lake Charles.

----------


## dday9

Scratch that, it was $30mil. One neighborhood has flooded 3 times in the past 4 years, so the state wants to buy up the property to prevent people from building/living there.

It is a side effect of flood insurance being regulated by FEMA. When homeowners aren't required to pay a premium that reflects their actual risk, there is not an incentive for the homeowner to make any changes.

----------


## wes4dbt

I have to scratch my head when people want to keep rebuilding in the same place after repeated floods or hurricanes.  The first time, shame on the weather, the 3rd time shame on me.

----------


## dday9

Would you blame them when they pay $1200 a year for flood insurance and get $250k for a claim?

----------


## wes4dbt

> Would you blame them when they pay $1200 a year for flood insurance and get $250k for a claim?


Not sure what your saying.  Are you saying they make a profit?  So they rebuild in hopes of another disaster?

----------


## dday9

Im saying that theres a moral hazard that isnt being accounted for.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Im saying that theres a moral hazard that isnt being accounted for.


Well, I still don't understand what your saying.  You seem to be hinting that they make a profit, sure wouldn't where I live, $250K doesn't buy much plus there is the whole losing everything you own.  But if you don't want to be clear then we'll just let it go.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Horse.

----------


## dday9

I'm not being deliberately vague or anything. Moral hazard is an insurance terminology, here is a copy/paste:



> Moral Hazard is the concept that individuals have incentives to alter their behaviour when their risk or bad-decision making is borne by others.


If premiums accurately reflected the risk, homeowners would be incentivized to mitigate that risk. For example, the neighborhood that has flooded 3 times in the past 4 years compromises of homes slabs instead of on crawlspace/piers. This neighborhood is 7 feet above sea level and is 25 miles away from the Gulf of Mexico.

----------


## dday9

> Horse.


Wrong. The answer was Venus.

----------


## wes4dbt

I'm surprised by this, insurance companies aren't in the habit of paying any more than necessary.  But you said FEMA has something to do with this so that probably complicates the issue.  Still, even if there would be some extra money after repair/replace the structure and replace all the damaged personal items, it's not something I would want to do once, much less multiple times.  Sounds like a sucky way to live.

----------


## dday9

Flood insurance, at least in Louisiana, is 100% underwritten by FEMA.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Flood insurance EVERYWHERE in the US is not like any other insurance. My understanding is that insurance companies were not willing to touch that risk, so all flood insurance is effectively federal. This keeps premiums down to where people can afford them, even when they build in terribly flood prone areas. Therefore, you can keep on rebuilding every time a flood hits. If you are thinking of the 50 year flood, and if it was actually roughly once every 50 years, then you can build in a pretty bad spot and likely be gone before the flood comes along. However, climate change is meaning that some places are seeing 50 year floods a few times a decade, or even more often. 

As long as you can rebuild, the only cost is the loss of all that was damaged. That's probably going to push people out if they get flooded a few times in a decade, but not if they get flooded every other decade. Meanwhile, the cost is entirely passed to the US taxpayers. 

Pricing flood insurance properly would probably cause Florida to depopulate.

----------


## Delaney

my new toy at work  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

It looks fancy. What is it?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Does it vibrate?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It looks like it blinks. Does it blink? If it doesn't blink, then what's the point?

----------


## 2kaud

It's a USB DAQ device with 4 dedicated high-voltage analogue inputs, 12 flexible I/O, and 4 dedicated digital I/O. The flexible I/O can be configured as either digital or analogue, thus providing up to 16 analogue inputs, or up to 16 digital I/O. It also has two 10-bit analogue outputs, up to 2 counters, and up to 2 timers.

Nice!

----------


## Delaney

Yes it blinks when you connect it at the computer  and stop blinking when the link is made  :Big Grin: 

it is an interface to manage sensors, motors, actuators, etc.

At the difference of the arduino, it comes with library dedicated to several languages : VB.net, C#, C++, matlab, labview, VBA, etc...
and can piloted without embedded program. I am a fan of the arduino but I have to write the program in C++ and flash it in it and write the interface/pilot program in VB. With that, I'll need just one program in VB.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Yes it blinks when you connect it at the computer  and stop blinking when the link is made


Oh...well then, that is reasonable. Blinking after that would just be gauche.

----------


## dday9

We're up in NOLA today. My wife found out that her nanny has stage 3 ovarian cancer that has metastasized to bladder and liver, so they're just making her comfortable at this point.

It's a little rough because she lost her parrain a few years back and now she's going to lose her nanny. It's not very often that the godchild will bury both of their godparents.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Those are relationships I'm not familiar with. Why is it not common? Shouldn't the younger generation be burying the older generation?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm biking back roads from roughly Boise to Anacortes WA. Stopped to rest in the shade of some trees at a school, and found that they had open wifi. This town has nothing in it but the school, a few houses....and an open wifi connection. On the other hand, the ride today was brutal, thus far, and I'd still like to get another 15 miles, though it is gaining 2000 feet, and the temperature isn't so cool. I'm crossing the desert, at the moment. I get up into forests tomorrow, I hope, and might reach 7000 feet on Wednesday, which is good, because record high temperatures are forecast. The lack of water and lack of shade makes the desert particularly tough going. I think I'll proceed another mile, or so, cook supper, then continue on in the somewhat cool of the evening.

----------


## dday9

Its more so to do with their age. Her parrain was 45 and her nanny is 51. You expect to eventually bury your elders, but in 2021, 45 and 51 and not considered elder in the US.

What makes this increasingly difficult is that, if it were not for COVID, would the cancer have been caught before stage 3? Or at least before it metastasized? I dont know, nor will I ever know.

----------


## Delaney

> What makes this increasingly difficult is that, if it were not for COVID, would the cancer have been caught before stage 3? Or at least before it metastasized? I dont know, nor will I ever know.


Yep, In France, we had a lot of people who died because of the COVID but not of the COVID: Their case was not considered as urgent or the medical service were closed because the people were reassigned to the covid treatment, etc... My doctor told me that the gastroenterology field was the most impacted because some of the drugs they used is also used to treat the COVID and every stock was reoriented toward covid patient to the detriment of other people...

----------


## Delaney

> I'm biking back roads from roughly Boise to Anacortes WA.


for work or for fun? almost 600 miles!!! do you know there are several flights between both  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, it's turning out to be educational. I'm learning about a lot of roads that exist more on paper (and satellite imagery) than on the ground. Record heat in the desert is a fun thing for biking, especially when the roads are rocky, rutted, goat paths, and there are cows standing in every bit of water doing unmentionable things and laughing at you as you bike past.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> What makes this increasingly difficult is that, if it were not for COVID, would the cancer have been caught before stage 3? Or at least before it metastasized? I dont know, nor will I ever know.


Probably not, unfortunately. Some types of cancers are obvious, some are routinely screened for, but others....you tend to find out at a later stage. You also don't get screened for all that much at such a young age. I knew a gal who died of breast cancer in her early 20s. At that age, the incidence is so low that screening doesn't happen.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Broke my seat post, had to get a ride to a bike shop to get it replaced. Mighty hard to ride a bike without a seat, especially a heavily laden one. Back on track, today, and it's feeling pretty good.

----------


## Delaney

without a seat, you have now a trial bike  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That certainly would be a trial.

----------


## dday9

That looks so painful. I feel my quads on fire just looking at it.

----------


## Delaney

beside programming, I am also doing miniatures.

I found that on an other forum :

IBM 704, 1954.  Scratchbuild 1:16 scale model

----------


## Delaney

By the way, the first computer I ever touch (to program some very basic ascii characters game ) was that (was my father's one)


then my first own computer was that  and I still have it  :Wink: :

----------


## dday9

I quit smoking cigarettes about 8 years ago and anytime I even so much as think about doing miniatures it gives me the envies to smoke.

I just do not have the patience to work with them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Then don't do miniatures. Start doing full-size, instead. Takes more paint, but it's easier.

----------


## dday9

I applaud people who can work with them.

----------


## dclamp

Finally won

----------


## dday9

dclamp! I tried hitting you up on Facebook Messenger the other day, but couldn't find you. Nice to hear from you again!

----------


## brad jones

I finally killed the bug on dday9's posts. It only took hitting it hard with a hammer. 

Of course, I now have a new monitor and there is a new bug.....

----------


## dday9

:Big Grin:   :Spam:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

DClamp: What did you win?

----------


## dday9

Apparently we had a tropical storm hit last night. It was certainly more windy, but more or less the same amount of rain weve been getting.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Got home...to some crazy high temperatures, with record high temperatures in the forecast....at least it's a dry heat....kind of like being in a convection oven.

----------


## 2kaud

I've just had the first rain in about 6 weeks. Lasted a couple of days. Great! The grass was going brown. All looks lovely again. The sun's out now. The only problem is now that the grass has been watered, I can almost see it grow. Now for the lawnmower. Ahhhhhh...

----------


## dday9

I thought it never stopped raining in England.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Won't be mowing for a good long time, now. Grass doesn't grow much in triple digits....or, at least, it doesn't grow LONG. It DOES grow brown.

----------


## dday9

It's crazy how different climates are.

It hasn't stopped raining here in weeks. At least once per day, most of the time several times per day.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was out in the Seattle area last week. Getting there, it was rainy and cold for days. Not so cold that I was uncomfortable, but cold enough that while I was biking in the rain I felt I couldn't really stop for long without becoming chilled. It was the exertion that was keeping me warm. Following that was a stretch of sunny weather with comfortable, but not hot, temperatures. And now Seattle is setting heat records. I'm glad I got the weather I got, rather than this weather. It would be sunny, but it would be pretty miserable, too.

----------


## wes4dbt

This surprised me,   https://currently.att.yahoo.com/spor...200615558.html

Not sure what the gallons represent.  Big difference between a gallon of beer and a gallon of whisky.  The range from least to most was wider than I would have guessed.

----------


## dday9

Doesnt surprise me so much. Bible Belt states are lower, more remote places score higher. Only real outlier is D.C., then again, is that *really* a surprise?

----------


## wes4dbt

> Doesnt surprise me so much. Bible Belt states are lower, more remote places score higher. Only real outlier is D.C., then again, is that *really* a surprise?


Bible belt never crossed my mind.  Makes sense.  We're a little isolated from it here in Ca.

----------


## dday9

I'll never forget the first time I drove to Arkansas when I was old enough to (legally) drink.

I was driving up to Missouri to pickup some parts for my Mustang II and we slept somewhere in north/central Arkansas. As soon as I checked into my hotel I asked the guy where the closest bar was and he replied in the most Arkansas drawl I've ever heard: "So you want the booze don't ya? Well you're going to have to drive about a hundred miles that way. -gestured in some direction-. We're a dry county here and so are the others closest to us too."

Long story short, I pick up beer on my way back before I got out of Missouri and just drank in my room.

----------


## Delaney

the average in France is 3.1 US gallons (11.7 liters) with some top at 3.36 gallons in some areas (wine area and beer area  :Wink: ).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not surprised that UT is at the bottom. If they are looking at alcohol consumption, not just 'beer' consumption, the low alcohol content of UT beers will keep the alcohol consumption down even if the beer consumption is more average.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Not surprised that UT is at the bottom. If they are looking at alcohol consumption, not just 'beer' consumption, the low alcohol content of UT beers will keep the alcohol consumption down even if the beer consumption is more average.


Yeah, not just Utah.  Oklahoma (at least the county my mom lived in), has a strange system.  Up until 9pm basic normal rules, even drive through liquor store but after 9pm, no hard alcohol and only 3.2 beer.  So at 8:59 if you buy a Bud it's 5%., at 9:01 the Bud will be 3.2.  They look the same, I didn't notice till I happen to notice it on the label.  (I think, maybe my brother told me and I saw it on the label the next time).  to many Buds, my memory is shot.  So, let that be a lesson kids, don't smoke.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Yeah, not just Utah.  Oklahoma (at least the county my mom lived in), has a strange system.  Up until 9pm basic normal rules, even drive through liquor store but after 9pm, no hard alcohol and only 3.2 beer.  So at 8:59 if you buy a Bud it's 5%., at 9:01 the Bud will be 3.2.  They look the same, I didn't notice till I happen to notice it on the label.  (I think, maybe my brother told me and I saw it on the label the next time).  to many Buds, my memory is shot.  So, let that be a lesson kids, don't smoke.


Nice. Didn't see that one coming.

----------


## 2kaud

For the second most important question of the centuary - will England beat Denmark?

Yes - of course! Prediction is 2 - 0

----------


## Delaney

what was the first question ?

Anyway, I'm for Denmark of course. I cannot be for the "*Perfidious Albion*"  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2kaud

The first most important question is 'Will England win Euro 2020'?

I'd say yes - but that, of course, is tempting fate. So no prediction until after the game tonight (UK time).




> Anyway, I'm for Denmark of course.


I was rooting for Switzerland!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Delaney

> I was rooting for Switzerland!


Me too !!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was neutral. Seemed fitting, for Switzerland.

----------


## szlamany

> I was neutral. Seemed fitting, for Switzerland.


Had Switzerland showed up with more drive you might reverse that position.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What happens if you reverse a position of neutrality? Are you still in neutral, or have you changed to...well, to something else? You can't choose a direction, because that would just be a change, not a reverse. I think I'd have to choose EVERYBODY to win. I don't think I would have done that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have a test suite for one dll I have written. It's not just unit tests, but a combination of unit tests and integration tests. The messages that come back when tests fail are usually quite informative, because what's the point if they are not?

I just ran a set of tests. The first passed. The second returned this message: The user is a fool.

I LOLed. 

The test was for something so utterly fundamental that if it failed it was only because of me making a simple mistake (in this case, I misread some words and ended up copying and pasting the wrong thing in the right place, such that I ended up attempting to run a test against something that couldn't exist).

----------


## dday9

I guess it's better than the "your mother was a hamster..." message.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

2kaud made an off by one error.

----------


## 2kaud

The zeroth most import question is now 'Can England Win Euro 2020?'

Without tempting fate - Of course!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, they currently have a better chance than Denmark or Spain.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Is someone here trying to neutralise neutral?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're attempting to divide by zero.

----------


## Delaney

which is quicker than with the lazy lying eight

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Isn't that infinity?

That would be a philosophical divide.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Infinity doesn't really exist.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's where the philosophy comes in....well, there and everywhere else.

----------


## dday9

It comes in infinite forms.

----------


## Delaney

yes it exists, but very far away

----------


## 2kaud

re the most important question. Oh dear. Ahhhhhhhhhh. Well that wasn't answered the way hoped. Oh well. There's always the next most important question... (Qatar 2022)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The question I've been wondering is....WHY QATAR??? I realized that rich authoritarian states are generally well suited to host festivals of all sorts, but who thought that playing soccer in a desert in the summer was a good idea?

----------


## Delaney

> The question I've been wondering is....WHY QATAR??? I realized that rich authoritarian states are generally well suited to host festivals of all sorts, but who thought that playing soccer in a desert in the summer was a good idea?


the guys who got the money...

----------


## dday9

Ah, the golden rule. He who has the gold, rules.

----------


## dday9

Or as in The Devil Wears Prada song, HTML rulez d00d

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How To Make Love?

----------


## 2kaud

> who thought that playing soccer in a desert in the summer was a good idea?


It's now been moved to November/December 2022 - when it drastically interferes with UK football! Oh well, England usually play well at that time - so we might go one better than Euro 2020. Whoaa.. I've just seen a flying pink elephant......

----------


## Delaney

> How To Make Love?


 Xerus Make Love  (it's a African ground squirrel)

----------


## Arrow_Raider

I am still alive

----------


## dday9

Is the monkey wearing the fedora pointing and laughing at you because you're still alive?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow, there's somebody from out of the mists of time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Arrow Raider may be alive, but he also killed the thread.

I was going to ask if he wanted to run another round of that game, whatever it was. Something mafia, I think.

----------


## 2kaud

Yep - it's definitely sleeping with the fishes.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Must be summer.

----------


## dday9

It's a little known fact that fish only sleep in summer.

----------


## dday9

My apologies, that was an extremist statement, let me revise.

It is a little known fact that fish exist.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Where's the fish?

----------


## Delaney

in an Indian pot ?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Are the fishies in a fish pot again?

----------


## 2kaud

That pot smells fishy...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

All pot smells a bit strange.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's an early succession shrub that grows around 6,000 feet in southern California, known as poodle dog bush. It comes in fast after fires, grows as a stalk with dead leaves and a green, vaguely marijuana-like bunch of leaves at the top. In damp or humid conditions, when smells propagate better, it smells a bit like marijuana, too....but don't smoke it. The effect on contact is similar to poison ivy, only reportedly somewhat worse.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This post was added because there just hasn't been enough.

----------


## dday9

Highlighted text no longer works

----------


## dday9

vb.net Code:
Ok, so plain highlighted text works, but not with an option.

----------


## boops boops

Ýou mean this isn't cyan when you want it to be?

or, as NOPARSE would have it:

You mean this isn't [HL=cyan]cyan when you want it to be[/HL]?

BB

----------


## dday9

[HL] is a different BB tag than [highlight]

It looks like the syntax highlighting mechanism behind the [highlight] tag was removed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Are you talking about the VB button? That was found to be triggering that duplicate posting issue, if I remember right.

----------


## dday9

Doh! I remember that now.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Kind of strange, really. I assume it's because we are using the software, not writing it. Otherwise, when you find a bug you fix it, but since the company that owns the forum didn't write the software, they may have little or no ability to do so.

----------


## 2kaud

Has this race been paused?

----------


## dday9

Someone left a stray debugger statement and walked away.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought it was deadlocked.

Meanwhile, the Olympics thread has reached a race condition.

----------


## dday9

Jesus Christ. Those puns embody the spirit of the post race.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was going to post a comment in the Olympics thread, but I didn't want to medal with it.

----------


## dday9

Much post.

----------


## dday9

Many race.

----------


## Delaney

2 new Panda babies are born in France in Beauval Zoo

----------


## dday9

What does "val" mean in French? I know what "beau" means, but not sure on "val" or even if it means anything or if its just a made up word or someone's name.

For example, the CSA President's (Jefferson Davis) home, Beauvoir is named for the beautiful view of the Gulf of Mexico. Just wondering if Beauval is something similar (preferably with a less racist past).

----------


## Delaney

Val is a other name for "vallée" (valley or vale)

----------


## brad jones

> .....but since the company that owns the forum didn't write the software, they may have little or no ability to do so.


The previous owners had the ability to fix it, but simply chose not to.... I can't speak regarding the new owners. 

And I'm glad the highlight tag still works since I'm the one that added it to the forum many, many....many years ago.  :Smilie:  (but that is simply a little CSS/HTML).

 :big yellow:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that kind of highlighting still works. I never used the other kind, so I don't miss it any.

----------


## brad jones

After interrupting with my last post, I now return you to the other conversation regarding pandas, Vals, and Beaus.....

----------


## dday9

I'd like to think that val actually translates to "function that converts an object to a numeric value" so that it'd mean: beautiful function that converts an object to a numeric value

----------


## Delaney

I was expecting that pun from Shaggy not you  :Wink:  you cut him the grass underfoot (french expression) I think the corresponding English expression is "the rug pulled out from under him"

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Tag my goat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I would never make that pun....I know the Val function...it's not beautiful.

----------


## formlesstree4

This thread's still going? Goodness.

----------


## dday9

With my dying breath I will have regretted not posting more in the post race.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's probably not what I'll be thinking about.

----------


## formlesstree4

> That's probably not what I'll be thinking about.


Same. But I am glad to have returned!

----------


## formlesstree4

Is there like a Discord server or something or is this all through forum still?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We have enough discord, we don't need a server for it.

----------


## brad jones

> It is a little known fact that fish exist.


Now you are just telling fish tales that seem fishy.

----------


## formlesstree4

> We have enough discord, we don't need a server for it.


Boooooooo

----------


## 2kaud

Well there was once this kettle of fish....

----------


## dday9

I tried discord once for a game of virtual D&D (beginning of COVID) and I didn't like it so much.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Which part?

As for the kettle of fish: It's fine.

----------


## dday9

The talking part.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Well now I'm talking. I graduated! And I'm gonna keep bragging about it until I get my damn degree 8 weeks from now.  :big yellow: 

Honestly they should go through Amazon Prime. One day delivery  :Ehh:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What will you do with it? I have a couple degrees. I think my BS is around here somewhere (most of you assume my BS is around whenever I am, but that's not always true). As for my MS...I'm really not sure whether or not I ever got any physical object, or what became of it.

----------


## wes4dbt

> What will you do with it? I have a couple degrees. I think my BS is around here somewhere (most of you assume my BS is around whenever I am, but that's not always true). As for my MS...I'm really not sure whether or not I ever got any physical object, or what became of it.


lol

The college wanted $15 to send me my BS degree.  $15 was a lot of money to me back then so I never got it.  Think I bought beer instead.

----------


## Jacob Roman

> I think my BS is around here somewhere (most of you assume my BS is around whenever I am.


 I smell BS

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I stopped buying books in my sophomore year because I realized I could buy a LOT of pizza for that money. No good professor in science taught from the books anyways. The books were just there as a supplementary resource...that gouged you good and proper.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Women gouge you good and proper if you been with the wrong ones  :Wink:

----------


## Delaney

> I tried discord once for a game of virtual D&D (beginning of COVID) and I didn't like it so much.


for a game of *D*ancing and *D*ining ? Discord may not be the best choice  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

To answer yereverluvinuncleber: It was me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Women gouge you good and proper if you been with the wrong ones


Yeah, and I remember that you sure have been.

----------


## Jacob Roman

> Yeah, and I remember that you sure have been.


Never ever mention the fact she went lesbian on me....


.... oh shoot, wait!  :Eek Boom:

----------


## dday9

Wait is this a Liza and Louise by NOFX situation?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Never ever mention the fact she went lesbian on me....
> 
> 
> .... oh shoot, wait!


Didn't need to, now, did I? 

Besides, I always thought that was your doing.... :Wink:

----------


## Jacob Roman

> Didn't need to, now, did I? 
> 
> Besides, I always thought that was your doing....


That was 2004 it happened though lol. 17 years. I been a member here just as long o.O

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, we've been around.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And now, back to your regularly scheduled nonsense.

----------


## Jacob Roman

> And now, back to your regularly scheduled nonsense.


By telling everyone "the solutions to their programming problems is DirectX" again!  :big yellow:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

MonoGame. Yeah, there's DirectX under the hood, but it's a pretty nice library.

----------


## homer13j

> The previous owners had the ability to fix it, but simply chose not to.... I can't speak regarding the new owners.


The forum has new owners? Does that mean I can post my off-color and somewhat less than G-rated but still side-splittingly hilarious humor without getting my posts deleted? Or is that still too much to ask?

----------


## dday9

homer! welcome back!

----------


## dday9

An ISP just became available in my area. I will no longer be forced to use DSL, I will have 300Mbps fiber optic!

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm using a cell phone tethered to a Surface Pro in a remote, but very nice, area. Fiber....I've got plenty of that.

----------


## dday9

I was watching an episode of Alone on history channel, its a survival show with a $500k reward at the end. There was a guy who started eating bark off of a tree by boiling it in water first. When he was doing it, I armchair quarterbacked and said "ohh man, that's too much fiber". Sure enough he went home because he couldn't pass a BM.

----------


## brad jones

> The forum has new owners? Does that mean I can post my off-color and somewhat less than G-rated but still side-splittingly hilarious humor without getting my posts deleted? Or is that still too much to ask?


Try it and well watch to see if you *disappear* from the forum.....  :Wink:  :big yellow:

----------


## Niya

> An ISP just became available in my area. I will no longer be forced to use DSL, I will have 300Mbps fiber optic!


Nice....Welcome to the club. We have been waiting for your arrival.

----------


## dday9

I was born today 30 years ago.

----------


## dday9

It feels like just yesterday I was 29.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Youth.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Time will start passing faster and faster for you, now.

----------


## dday9

That's a shame. I was just getting accustomed to the current pace.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Time will start passing faster and faster for you, now.


You must be real popular at birthday parties.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah. It's uplifting. 

I remember some study on the subject of perceived time. It seems to go faster as you get older such that your perceived middle age is about 27.

----------


## wes4dbt

A ship broke in two off the coast of Japan.   https://currently.att.yahoo.com/att/...130154998.html

The ship breaking a part is terrible but I couldn't help but laugh when I read what the cargo was.  It was carrying wood chips.  If you got to go to sea, a ship full of wood is the cargo I'd want.  lol

----------


## Delaney

> I was born today 30 years ago.


Joyeux anniversaire DDay9 !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLL_d3S56zo

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A ship full of coconut husks might never sink.

----------


## dday9

Merci mon ami!

----------


## szlamany

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_8amMzGAx4

----------


## Delaney

> A ship broke in two off the coast of Japan.   https://currently.att.yahoo.com/att/...130154998.html
> 
> The ship breaking a part is terrible but I couldn't help but laugh when I read what the cargo was.  It was carrying wood chips.  If you got to go to sea, a ship full of wood is the cargo I'd want.  lol


Maybe the cargo had the same flaws that the liberty ships (https://metallurgyandmaterials.wordp...ship-failures/)

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Time arouses me.

----------


## dday9

Is that really snow in your avatar?

----------


## dee-u

There was a time when we had snows in our avatars but I can't recall who made them for us.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Maybe the cargo had the same flaws that the liberty ships (https://metallurgyandmaterials.wordp...ship-failures/)


Yeah, I knew about the problem with the Liberty ships.  Many of them were made just 75 miles from where I live.  There  is Liberty ship kept at San Francisco's Fishermans Wharf.

----------


## szlamany

> There was a time when we had snows in our avatars but I can't recall who made them for us.


Bonker Gudd did - right?  [edit] oops - I was wrong - EyeMonkey did mine [/edit]

https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....=1#post2083393

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Yeah, I knew about the problem with the Liberty ships.  Many of them were made just 75 miles from where I live.  There  is Liberty ship kept at San Francisco's Fishermans Wharf.


So...the liberty ship...is not at liberty?

----------


## homer13j

> Try it and well watch to see if you *disappear* from the forum.....


Challenge accepted!

----------


## dday9

@homer - I was watching Forged in Fire and saw a contestant that made me double-take. He looked almost exactly like you (or at least your FB profile).

----------


## dday9

I'm getting 150Mbps off of my extender in my room, which is where I work out of, and roughly 300Mbps in the living room, which is where the modem is.

Compared to what I had, my internet is blazing fast!

----------


## homer13j

> I'm getting 150Mbps off of my extender in my room, which is where I work out of, and roughly 300Mbps in the living room, which is where the modem is.
> 
> Compared to what I had, my internet is blazing fast!


I'm supposed to be getting "up to" 400mbps but in reality it's usually less than half that unless it's 3-4am. Still beats the 20-25 mbps I was paying $10/month more than I am now. It's that "up to" phrase that gives them the excuse.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm supposed to get up to 40...and I do.

----------


## Jacob Roman

> An ISP just became available in my area. I will no longer be forced to use DSL, I will have 300Mbps fiber optic!


I'd show you my long fiber optic, but then i would get banned again  :big yellow:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that would be bad optics.

----------


## Delaney

an optical fiber has a diameter of 125*µm*... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   not sure a reason to get banned  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Anybody who talks in micrometers...well, that just seems like it is too petty to be banned over.

----------


## dday9

If time arouses Bonker, I wonder what Jacob whipping out his long fiber optic will do to him.

----------


## Jacob Roman

> If time arouses Bonker, I wonder what Jacob whipping out his long fiber optic will do to him.


You guys really know how to twist long things around into really thin pensi's. Think we use to call them pensi's to avoid ban hammers back in the ol' vbforum days.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As if that would work. 
I'd say it was to avoid the built-in word censor.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What you wrote is the textual equivalent of superman putting on those stupid glasses: As if that would fool ANYONE.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now that I think about it, which I admit I haven't before, if what Superman was doing would work, then anytime I put on my sunglasses, everybody would think I was a stranger.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not that they don't think I'm strange, just not stranger.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's an odd post to start a page...

----------


## 2kaud

Saw a hedgehog last night crossing the 'lawn' (an area of moss, clover and weeds that gets cut and looks green). Are they getting ready to hibernate already if they know that a bad winter is coming?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Perhaps it was just hedging it's bet?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Or hogging more land.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Whether hedging or hogging, it was out there.

----------


## 2kaud

Well it was going towards a hedge

----------


## dday9

01110000

----------


## dday9

01101111

----------


## dday9

01110011

----------


## dday9

01110100

----------


## dday9

01110010

----------


## dday9

01100001

----------


## dday9

01100011

----------


## dday9

01100101

----------


## dday9

And that's how you can bypass the min char limit.

----------


## Delaney

&h63

----------


## Delaney

&H6f

----------


## Delaney

&h6f

----------


## Delaney

&H6c

----------


## Delaney

&h21

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Let's not go there.

Perhaps you can't call Hastur by saying his name three times....but why try?

----------


## Delaney

I already dealed with hastur...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That looks more like octopotamus rather than Hastur.

----------


## dday9

My trolling is on point today. Much pats on back.

----------


## Delaney

> That looks more like octopotamus rather than Hastur.


Yep, I confound with Cthulhu but not a problem as long as I can accommodate it  :Cool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You'd be a sucker if you ate that dish.

----------


## Delaney

Nice pun  :Thumb:  Frankly, I prefer small squid to octopus. I think octopus is too ruberry, so if I eat the whole dish, I'd rather be Mister Fantastic  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My views on squid are mixed. I tend to like calamari, but when it comes to sashimi, squid is one of the few I dislike, while I'm a sucker for octopus. I'm not sure what part of the squid is offered up, but it tastes...odd, to me. It seems like I SHOULD like it, but I just don't.

----------


## dday9

Does it taste fishy?

----------


## Delaney

that's strange because squid and calamari are the same (at least in France). 

usually you eat the body either stuffed or in fried round slice. in France you can also eat the tentacles either in salad or fried.

I like them stuffed (with rice and spice but you need a good recipe) but I usually eat them fried. I am not very fond of the tentacles but it really depends of the recipe.

----------


## dday9

The best calamari I've ever had was in St. Thomas at a Marriott. They were literally catching it at the dock off the main kitchen. It was phenomenal.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, squid and calamari are the same thing in the US, as well, but what you get as sashimi...I'm just not sure what part of the animal that is. For that matter, though it is called squid, since I can't recognize what part of the animal it is...I suppose it might not really be squid at all. There is no law about common names for seafood.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Another possibility is that it is like "tuna". Yeah, it's a fish, but it's actually an order of fish with many species under that umbrella term. Some tuna can be farm raised, others can't. Some are prized delicacies...others are farm raised. Perhaps the "squid" sashimi isn't the same squid used in calamari.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And then there's pig bung...

----------


## dday9

> And then there's pig bung...


I've watched too many episodes of Fear Factor of people eating that. It looks disgusting and their reactions seem to confirm that it is.

----------


## Delaney

pig pung has 2 significations in France (maybe in the US too), it is a part of the pig no one want to put his finger in/on and it is a kind of sausage. I am not sure I want to know which one you are referring to  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The former, unfortunately. There was a podcast where people were trying to figure out whether calamari was really calamari because they had heard of pig bung being passed off as calamari.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I suspect that if you were told you were eating pig bung, that would result in a stronger reaction than if you were told you were eating calamari.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This post is only here because I seem to be posting in threes.

----------


## Delaney

I hear that in the US if you are told that you have eaten Horse, it would result in a strong reaction. 
By the way, speaking of some unpleasant part of animal, I advice you if you ever eat something with the flavor of vanilla to check the origin as it can come from the castoreum.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I hear that in the US if you are told that you have eaten Horse, it would result in a strong reaction.


Neigh!!

----------


## dday9

Well it looks like we're going to have another hurricane hit Louisiana. Right now the cones too large, going from SWLA (where my family is at) to SELA (where I'm at), but they're projecting it to be at least 110 MPH which is 1 MPH shy of a category 3.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It has time to either gain that 1, or lose quite a bit more. It's going to be that kind of year, though. We're nearing the end of August, which letter are we up to by now? Will we get into the Greek letters? Are we going to have hurricane Sapator?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We really SHOULD have hurricane Sapator.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, this is peak hurricane season. The landfall is on the anniversary of Katrina, but I *believe* this will be the _I_ name, whatever that is. They predicted a busy hurricane season this year, but so far they've just been tropical storms. Poor North Carolina got pretty bad flooding from TS Henri though.

----------


## Delaney

Will you move for the time of the hurricane? In any case stay safe and hold tight !

----------


## dday9

If it does intensify to a category 3 then we'll leave, otherwise I'll stay put.

This was sort of a rule of thumb my dad took (and I carried on) around 2008 when we evacuated for Gustav and still got hit because it changed course, but then stayed stayed for Isaac and got hit because it kept its course.

Rather than trying to "outsmart" the hurricane, I take a risk assessment approach where anything less than a category 3 will basically leave us without power for a little while but a category 3 can really mess you up.

----------


## szlamany

I am even forced to code while driving down the road!  Guess this dude was born in 1973.

And it's a binary palindrome!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd give them a binary 4. They might not understand.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I like horse.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I say neigh!

----------


## dday9

Crap. It looks like it will be right off the coast as a weak 3.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Keep your barrier islands healthy....and don't build on them.

----------


## brad jones

I was about to post that the news here (Midwest, so what do they know about hurricanes) is saying it is likely to be category 3 and stay a 2 well inland.  Stay safe.

----------


## dday9

I just went to the grocery store and picked up some red beans, rice, and vienna sausage. I'm ready.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I haven't had a vienna sausage since I was pretty young. My parents would take them on camping trips. My sister loved them, I did not.

----------


## dday9

Well, I'm 30 miles east of where the storm is projected to hit at 130MPH sustained and 150MPH gusts. So I'm evacuating. Wish me luck!

----------


## Delaney

good luck and have a good sausage time!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How far are you evacuating? That's the key.

----------


## dday9

Headed to Lake Charles, just before the Texas border.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Flat.

----------


## szlamany

The bots are weird today...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You need some new threads.

----------


## brad jones

dday9 - News was saying cat 4 was possible. Glad to hear you are moving inland. That many cats can wreak serious havoc.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Cat 5 would be better for networking, though.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

The buttercup of solace.

----------


## Jacob Roman

> Cat 5 would be better for networking, though.


Believe it or not, and I am not lying here when I say this, but I am using a cat 8 cable for my networking. Was a steal on Amazon  :big yellow: 
https://www.amazon.com/Ethernet-Brai...66&sr=8-5&th=1

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Cat 8?? I didn't know it went past 6. What happened to 7?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There can only be one more, though.

----------


## dday9

You know why 6 is afraid of 7? Because 7 8 (a8e) 9.

----------


## dday9

In all seriousness it looks like Houma and Thibodaux are taking a direct hit at a Cat 4. My wifes parents live in Houma and grandparents live in Thibodaux. Hell we live 10 miles east of Houma.

Im incredibly nervous because her family stayed and plus I dont know if my friends and I will have a home to come back to on Monday. My family is still rebuilding from Laura last year and theyre saying that this one will be just as strong as Betsy.

I love where I live, and I know that this is always a risk, but it is still scary nonetheless. Especially as the head of the house; its a different dynamic when youre a teenager. But, lache pas la patate.

----------


## dday9

Scratch that. The 10PM update show my town taking a direct hit.

----------


## Delaney

let's hope that your Home won't take a direct hit

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's one of the things I didn't like about living in the Florida Keys. We'd start putting pins in a map as soon as a storm was named. If it got into a certain slot, then it was going to hit us. You always have to be at least somewhat ready to go, though not at a moments notice.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Storms gotten quite a bit stronger, too. It's not looking good.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You just like Louisiana because all the gals come to visit: Katrina, Laura, Betsy, Ira...

----------


## Delaney

In France, they announce it as a cat 4 and compare it to Katrina

----------


## dday9

I just got some pictures of my house with the outer eye wall hitting and some shingles have lifted as well as some of the flashing.

Apparently Ida developed two eyes, so we havent gotten to the inner (stronger) eye yet.

----------


## dday9

This is the front of my house right now.

----------


## Jacob Roman

> Cat 8?? I didn't know it went past 6. What happened to 7?


Here's your Cat 7 cable

Unfortunately Cat 9's don't exist yet. Ironically Cats have 9 lives  :big yellow:

----------


## dday9

The parish president said not to come tomorrow, that at day break theyll assess which roads are accessible. The thing of it is, is that my back windows blew out and I need to board them up so that the mold dont set.

Im just so stressed. Im sorry if this is coming across as word vomit but I need somewhere to vent because I dont want to stress out the wife, me.

----------


## wes4dbt

Sorry for the damage.  It looks repairable.  Was watching a lot of video from Houma, knew you live in that area, felt bad for you.  That area took a terrible beating for hours.  Good luck tomorrow.

----------


## Niya

> This is the front of my house right now.


Good lord. I hope you and your family are alright.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Here's your Cat 7 cable
> 
> Unfortunately Cat 9's don't exist yet. Ironically Cats have 9 lives


You're late. I already made that joke...in a more subtle fashion.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That doesn't look too bad, really. It would be no problem repairing the roof...except that everybody else will have also had damage, so finding a roofer will be brutal. 

The real question will be water damage inside. I had forgotten about mold. It's not much of an issue up here, but down there...it's hard to dry anything out.

----------


## dday9

They have state troopers on the highways not allowing people in. I'm not able to make it to my house.

Apparently the natural gas facility down the bayou had a leak and so they had to cut the gas. Unfortunately, this means that people who have natural gas generators and stayed can't use them. My neighbor is one of those people, she's 85 and on oxygen.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I moved to the Florida Keys only a week or two after hurricane Andrew. The high speed lane of he interstate was reserved for emergency vehicles only. For months afterwards, large piles of debris began forming in rows, where it was being dumped as neighborhoods were cleaned. What it really showed was how poorly the houses had been built. In your case, it looks like you house was pretty solid. Protecting an asphalt shingle roof from those winds is probably asking a bit much. Perhaps there's a better roofing option that you could look into while you wait? I don't know of one, but there might be one.

----------


## Delaney



----------


## Niya

> 


lmao :d

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I went looking for pythons on a date, one time. That was quite a date. We didn't find a python, but we did find a fish crossing a road, and a really pissed off cottonmouth.

----------


## Delaney

Is that you on the left  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

We finally heard from my mother-in-law. Her and her parents are safe.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Is that you on the left


No, I think that picture was taking in western Washington, where salmon often cross the road in floods, as shown there. In my case, there was no water on the road...just a fish walking across it.

----------


## boops boops

> No, I think that picture was taking in western Washington, where salmon often cross the road in floods, as shown there. In my case, there was no water on the road...just a fish walking across it.


Darned jay walkers. They should stick to the bicycle lanes like they do in Holland.
BB

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now that I think about it, I don't remember ever seeing a pedestrian crossing in South Florida. They're probably found there, unless the state figured that half the population couldn't make it across the road anyways, and the other half can fend for themselves.

----------


## dday9

IÂm not in a good place. There is substantial damage.

----------


## wes4dbt

Sounds like you've make it back home.  Don't waste your energy on what's already happened, save it for moving forward and rebuilding.  Good luck.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Structural damage? Water damage?

The roof is clearly a loss, based on the pictures, but that's relatively easy to repair. Windows aren't hard, either, though a bit of a nuisance. Water damage though....that one can do you in.

When I was growing up, my neighbors house burned somewhat. The fire damage was limited to part of the second floor, but the water damage from extinguishing the fire meant that pretty nearly the entire house was gutted and rebuilt.

----------


## dday9

Theres water in every room but the master bedroom and the main bathroom.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ouch. The bathroom could probably take it better than any other room in the house.

That's pretty bad. If there hadn't been a storm, the solution would be reasonably straightforward, as there are companies that specialize in quick drying a house, but I can only imagine that they have more work than they can possibly handle, at the moment.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Do you have any functional electricity? I suppose you might be able to get every fan you can find. Dehumidifiers (and air conditioners) would also be good, if you can find them.

----------


## dday9

We have a generator that we plan on bringing Saturday.

----------


## Delaney

if you don't have anymore water in the main bathroom, it can be also pretty bad  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 

A sorry try to make you smile in this time of difficulties  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Too little...unless you happened to live in a desert. Out here, it's kind of like: Water? That'll be gone in a few hours anyways.

----------


## wes4dbt

They had some crazy flooding in the NY City area.  Saw some incredible video on the news last night.  Some of the subways were swamped.  Looked like white water rapids coming down the stairs.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did the alligators get loose from the sewers?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Jeez, DD!  I only opened up this thread today but glad to hear you and your family are OK and sorry to hear about the property.  Do you have insurance to cover the damage?  (I seem to remember you were selling insurance weren't you?)

Whatever, though, just remember that stuff's just stuff. You and your family are what matters.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I was thinking that there's probably nobody on this forum who is better qualified to understand the insurance situation than DDay. I was also thinking that there's a reason I don't want to live in hurricane or tornado prone areas. We just have wildfires and earthquakes. The former are predictable and manageable (not that we always manage effectively, but they ARE manageable), while the latter are rare.

----------


## dday9

Unfortunately, when I paid off my home I rolled the dice and self insured. Homeowners insurance would have cost around $2,500 a year with a 5% wind and hail deductible which would have come out to $7,500 out of pocket. I figured that if I saved enough money that it would be worth self insuring, never expecting the second largest hurricane to take a direct hit on my house.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Yeah, I was thinking that there's probably nobody on this forum who is better qualified to understand the insurance situation than DDay. I was also thinking that there's a reason I don't want to live in hurricane or tornado prone areas. We just have wildfires and earthquakes. The former are predictable and manageable (not that we always manage effectively, but they ARE manageable), while the latter are rare.


Yeah, Ca. central valley is hot in the summer but, no hurricanes, tornados.  All earthquakes are far enough away that they are mild when they reach us, fires are far enough a way that we only have to deal with some smoke.  But I wouldn't call them predictable and manageable.  You can predict there will be fires, that's about it.  

But if this drought continues for several more years, I think Ca. agriculture will start to collapse.  This whole area will turn back to desert.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Unfortunately, when I paid off my home I rolled the dice and self insured. Homeowners insurance would have cost around $2,500 a year with a 5% wind and hail deductible which would have come out to $7,500 out of pocket. I figured that if I saved enough money that it would be worth self insuring, never expecting the second largest hurricane to take a direct hit on my house.


Your homeowners would have been $2500?!?!? WHY??? Is that with flood insurance, or is there something else? I'm not even sure what I pay. It's small enough that I don't pay it much attention, but I'm pretty doggone sure it's only around a fifth of that.

----------


## dday9

> Your homeowners would have been $2500?!?!? WHY??? Is that with flood insurance, or is there something else? I'm not even sure what I pay. It's small enough that I don't pay it much attention, but I'm pretty doggone sure it's only around a fifth of that.


No, that would be for just the homeowners. The reason it is so high is because of the location. If I were to purchase flood insurance, it actually wouldn't be bad because I'm in a flood zone B so it was something like $500 for the year.

The way homeowners insurance works here is that your wind and hail deductible is a percentage of your dwelling coverage. So in my case, coverage is $150,000 on the home and 5% of that is $7,500.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Geeze, all WE have to worry about is burning down....

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If we paid 5%, I'd be going broke fast. My house has tripled in value in the last few years. In fact, if I take the low point it hit around 2008, it's probably about a five fold increase. It got down around $60K, and is now up around $300K, but it's been rising so fast I don't know if that $300K is high or low. If it's high...give it a couple more months.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, that's why I tried justifying not carrying the insurance. I knew that even if I did have the insurance that I'd need to take out a loan just to meet my deductible.

----------


## dday9

By the way, that $2,500 was with a 5% deductible. My first quote was for a 2% deductible and the premium was over $5k. I can't remember the exact price, but I remember almost falling out of my seat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That certainly sounds like some pretty high insurance rates. I suppose, hurricanes and tornados do tend to drive it up. We have hail, and we have windstorms, but nothing like what you get.

----------


## FunkyDexter

By "Self Insure" do you mean saving money yourself to use against a possible crisis?  I do that for smaller things but I'd be terrified to do it with household insurance.  Mind you, if the premium was £2500 I might think twice :EEK!: 

For comparison I looked up the cost of my last house insurance renewal.  It was £197 and that's on a house worth just shy of £400K.  I guess we live in very different worlds.  Mind you, in the UK the biggest risk from the weather is that the house might become depressed and start questioning it's life choices.

Have you had a chance to assess what the cost of the damage could be yet?

----------


## dday9

We went out on Wednesday and did a preliminary assessment. I mean, the biggest issue is going to be the water damage. Thankfully theres no structural damage to my roof, so itll be anywhere between $6k -$8k to replace. The biggest unknown is how much water got in the walls/ceilings/floor.

----------


## dday9

By the way, this is my neighbors roof with structural damage:


We *think* a shed got lifted up and slammed against her house.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Had to go look up my home insurance. I pay $574/year, though I'm not sure whether I have quite enough insurance. House prices have been soaring so fast, that insurance covers the last valuation, but the house is probably worth twice as much, so...I could likely replace it, but not buy a new house.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In Florida, when a hurricane is forecast, people are out knocking the coconuts out of the trees, if they haven't done so already. They can become cannonballs in a hurricane.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Smooth and magnificent.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Warming back up, here.

----------


## dee-u

Would having slab roof provide a better resistance against hurricanes?

----------


## dday9

I genuinely don't know. You don't really see those in Louisiana.

----------


## szlamany

@dday I see you are having heavy rain again today.  Do you have power yet?

----------


## dday9

No, I got a text message yesterday saying the estimated restoration date is Sept. 29th.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Would having slab roof provide a better resistance against hurricanes?


Possibly, depending on how it is constructed...and whether or not I'm thinking of the same thing that you are. 

Slab roofs that I'm aware of tend to be flat. That can be a problem unless they are well made, but they are viable in the south. They don't work so well in areas with lots of snow, as they have to be VERY strong.

Still, the key to surviving a hurricane is: Good construction. However, you have to build not just well enough to withstand the hurricane forces themselves, but the impact of the debris being tossed about from all the less well constructed houses. DDay's house looks like it was pretty well built, but the windows took a hit, and the roof may have been impacted as much by flying debris as the wind itself. Very hard to build against that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's a restaurant on top of Mt. Washington in New Hampshire. It has big picture windows (perhaps 10-15' high, though I forget exactly) looking out over the mountain. It has been there for years.

I mention this because Mt. Washington had the worlds highest recorded land windspeed for a very long time (231 mph). It gets hurricane force winds on average of once a week, and 100 mph winds on average once every 10 days, yet that restaurant is doing fine, even with those big windows.

Of course, those windows appear to be double panes, possibly of plexiglass, and each pane appears to be about two inches thick. You can't build a house like that, but if you did, it would shrug off a hurricane.

----------


## wes4dbt

This is another example of things being built much better in the past.  The town of Bedrock would have minimal damage, Fred and Barny would have been at work at the quarry the next day.  Now that's a quality slab roof.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, and the windows couldn't blow out, either.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Still, the key to surviving a hurricane is: Good construction.


And a dog called Toto

----------


## dee-u

> Possibly, depending on how it is constructed...and whether or not I'm thinking of the same thing that you are. 
> 
> Slab roofs that I'm aware of tend to be flat. That can be a problem unless they are well made, but they are viable in the south. They don't work so well in areas with lots of snow, as they have to be VERY strong.
> 
> Still, the key to surviving a hurricane is: Good construction. However, you have to build not just well enough to withstand the hurricane forces themselves, but the impact of the debris being tossed about from all the less well constructed houses. DDay's house looks like it was pretty well built, but the windows took a hit, and the roof may have been impacted as much by flying debris as the wind itself. Very hard to build against that.


I am thinking of a "slab roof" as the ceiling, and a regular roof on top of it. Perhaps some grills or shutters on the windows may provide protection from flying debris. We are regularly battered by strong typhoons the past years, we are lucky that we haven't experienced something that knocked our roof, the most common problem we are experiencing is the flooding.

----------


## dday9

Ive been wanting functional storm shutters since I moved in. Right now (whats left) there are decorative ones that serve no use.

My old manager showed me how she built hers, and Ill probably do the same.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When I was in Florida, our office didn't have real storm shutters. What it had was a set of sheets of plywood with holes drilled so that they fit over studs sticking out from the four corners of the window. A pain to put up and take down relative to storm shutters, but functional...and we had the manpower to install them, when needed.

We then backed boats up against the doors and filled them with water. That acted as a multi-ton door stop. Unfortunately, one of the boats had an internal gas tank that had a leak or vent. Water got into the tank.

----------


## jdc2000

When rebuilding, might want to consider adding storm shutters to the windows to deflect debris and keep out water.

----------


## dday9

My GoFundMe account temporarily stopped accepting donations for my campaign. They want to know how I know the people donating. I don't think it'll be an issue because I followed the process to get it back taking donations, but that's something I never even considered.

----------


## homer13j

> And a dog called Toto


That was a tornado.

----------


## homer13j

> My GoFundMe account temporarily stopped accepting donations for my campaign. They want to know how I know the people donating. I don't think it'll be an issue because I followed the process to get it back taking donations, but that's something I never even considered.


Huh? I've heard of GoFundMe suspending or deleting accounts because they don't like the person's politics, but I never heard that one before.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That seems kind of opposite to the whole point. I've heard lots of stories of somebody putting up some Go Fund Me and getting money from all over. If you have to know everybody who contributes...aren't you then just asking your friends and family?

----------


## dday9

Yeah, I had to write a whole statement about where the donations were coming in from. I was like, Im big in the programming community, the Boy Scout community, and oh yeah Im the chief technology officer for voluntaryism in action. Soooo those donations come from a bunch of different places.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Now I wanna play the song Rock You Like a Hurricane on my guitar...the metal version  :big yellow:

----------


## homer13j

> Now I wanna play the song Rock You Like a Hurricane on my guitar...the metal version


https://www.songsterr.com/a/wsa/scor...ane-tab-s337t1

----------


## dday9

Today has been particularly rough. My wife's having a bad day thinking about the house.

----------


## Delaney

it is not too hard for the kids ?

----------


## dday9

They think we're on vacation!

----------


## dday9

We just got some moisture reading levels. The lowest (least damaged) room is at 17% and the highest (most damaged) is at 19.5%

----------


## Jacob Roman

> https://www.songsterr.com/a/wsa/scor...ane-tab-s337t1


Ooooooo. Now i can play along

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> We just got some moisture reading levels. The lowest (least damaged) room is at 17% and the highest (most damaged) is at 19.5%


I think we have humidity that high.

----------


## szlamany

> I think we have humidity that high.


In our air, not our drywall and wood work...

----------


## dday9

I was able to throw or pack everything up this weekend. The contractors are going in on Tuesday to rip out ceilings/walls/floors.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You were able to throw everything up this weekend? Sounds like you got some bad gumbo.

I was out wandering up streams for the last week. There was a pretty good fire going a ridge or two away. It blew up to 80,000+ acres due to some strong winds. There were pyro-cumulous clouds billowing over the ridge, at times. Fortunately, the wind generally kept the smoke away from us most days, so we didn't breathe in too much of it.

----------


## dday9

Funny enough, I did have some gumbo this weekend. It was pretty good for a "roux in a jar".

----------


## szlamany

@dday - I see more heavy tropical rain headed your way - are you in a good spot at your home to weather this next round?

----------


## dday9

My house is south of New Orleans, so it wont be affected by this tropical storm. However, weve temporarily moved to the Lake Charles area and theyre expecting some flooding and some light winds.

The only thing Im really concerned about is my camper because it isnt covered. Then again its just a tropical storm so Im not going to stress over it too much.

----------


## dday9

If I pretend it doesnt exist then all my problems go away, right?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that works.

----------


## szlamany

Or...Power to accept the things you cannot change!

----------


## dday9

I joke. It's been very stressful the past couple of weeks and things are getting better.

I try to remind myself to practice the serenity prayer or stoicism in general.

----------


## szlamany

Sending you positivity!  And a joke!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I want that as a poster.

I have a poster on my wall at work from this company, well, actually I have several, but the relevant one doesn't appear to be in their catalogue any longer. That one had the caption, "That which doesn't kill you only prolongs the inevitable."

I like the bear one better, though.

----------


## dday9

It looks like that storm turned and intensified a bit. Not only will it hit more heavily where Im at but it looks like my home might get some of it too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did you at least manage to tarp up some things?

----------


## dday9

Oh yeah, I already got a new roof. My biggest concern is the mold in the attic. Were still without power and so I cant run dehumidifiers without physically being there to refill the generator. So any extra moisture is pas bon.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You got a new roof that fast? That's impressive. I would expect a bit of a waiting list. You must have some connections.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, during Hurricane Laura my dad let some contractors sleep at his house for free. He cooked for them and everything.

When Ida hit he reached out to one of them and asked to give me priority, so they came replace it last Tuesday. I was literally the first roof they did.

----------


## szlamany

@dday - that is the perfect example of paying something forward and getting really good karma back at you!  Good people your family must be!

----------


## mburns_08109

I just joined VBForums (again?), and soon found this topic thread.

By the title and today's societal moods, I was kind of alarmed about what could be being discussed in a massive thread entitled "Post Race".

Imagine my relief upon finding everything to be generally innocuous in here.   :-)

please do keep that up! It helps restore my faith in humanity to some small degree, at least.     :Thumb: 

- GrandPaM

----------


## szlamany

> I just joined VBForums (again?), and soon found this topic thread.
> 
> By the title and today's societal moods, I was kind of alarmed about what could be being discussed in a massive thread entitled "Post Race".
> 
> Imagine my relief upon finding everything to be generally innocuous in here.   :-)
> 
> please do keep that up! It helps restore my faith in humanity to some small degree, at least.    
> 
> - GrandPaM


We have other threads where things get heated!

This thread is meant to be a place of nonsense - unfortunately dday had a bit of a natural disaster, thus the serious pics.

Normally it's kangaroos and unicorns - although I will leave up to your imagination in what way!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's kept at a low heat, though.

----------


## dday9

Where's Niya with moar?

----------


## dday9

I just got a text from my neighbors that we got electricity at my house.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's early. I'll bet you got a charge out of that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now you just have to figure out what's watt.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You're probably all amped up, too.

----------


## Delaney

And you may have to do a volte around your house before entering it

----------


## wes4dbt

My resistance has run down and now I must join the current pun fest.

----------


## dday9

The amount of puns is shocking.

----------


## szlamany

*How for force drugs into another sentient being*

1.	Roll them up in as many blankets and towels as needed to completely immobilize them from the neck down.
2.	Crush drugs  with the side of a glass or jar
3.	Push this mixture into peanut butter
4.	While sitting on the victim, use the towels to grab the forehead and the chin and pull apart
5.	Have your accomplice stick the druggie peanut butter mix past the sharp front teeth  back by the molars
6.	Wait until most of the mixture is swallowed
7.	Get off your dog and let him free to drink water

Baci will be really wise to us approaching with blankets and towels next time!

----------


## Delaney

does your current light uses current lightly ?

----------


## dday9

Easy come, easy go. Electricity is back off.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> How for force drugs into another sentient being
> 
> 1. Roll them up in as many blankets and towels as needed to completely immobilize them from the neck down.
> 2. Crush drugs  with the side of a glass or jar
> 3. Push this mixture into peanut butter
> 4. While sitting on the victim, use the towels to grab the forehead and the chin and pull apart
> 5. Have your accomplice stick the druggie peanut butter mix past the sharp front teeth  back by the molars
> 6. Wait until most of the mixture is swallowed
> 7. Get off your dog and let him free to drink water
> ...


Wow you had to do all that for a Dog, 

For my old Dog (sadly passed away some years ago)

just shoving it into Peanut butter or any delicious food ie Ham, Chicken, Chocolate Cake would have done the trick, he would have ate it quicker then it took you to put the drugs in the food !!!

My Cat on the other hand if you try that will eat all the food around the pill (even if crushed) and leave the remains in their bowl

----------


## Delaney

> My Cat on the other hand if you try that will eat all the food around the pill (even if crushed) and leave the remains in their bowl


yep, my dog do that also, I have to force it in the back of its mouth.

For my cat...do I really look suicidal  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

I used to struggle with my cat until the veterinarian showed me a trick. If you grab the cat behind the neck and pull straight up, they become slightly paralyzed while in that position.

It feels cruel as hell, but it takes 5 seconds whereas before it'd take... well sometimes I'd just abandon giving the cat a pill.

----------


## dday9

I had an electrician install a 30 amp outlet so that when we do get power back at the house I can plug in my camper to live in while we do the repairs. Unfortunately when he opened up the breaker box, every breaker was wet and he recommended replacing them.

The good thing is that I'll have all new breakers! The bad thing is that they were already replaced in 2017.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Easy come, easy go. Electricity is back off.


You just have long phase AC. It's alternating from on to off to on.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I used to struggle with my cat until the veterinarian showed me a trick. If you grab the cat behind the neck and pull straight up, they become slightly paralyzed while in that position.
> 
> It feels cruel as hell, but it takes 5 seconds whereas before it'd take... well sometimes I'd just abandon giving the cat a pill.


I believe that's a innate response that allows the mother cat to carry kittens. It's not just cats, and it varies by individual animal. A gal I know had a pair of ferrets. If you picked them up like that, one would go pretty much limp, but would still look around. The other acted like it was pretty much dead.

----------


## Delaney

At least you have an alternate solution

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My answer was directly current.

----------


## 2kaud

Saw three squirrels  today running over my garden and foraging in the leaves - for nuts from my Beech trees? If they're gathering this early, are we in for a bad winter?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When it comes to squirrels, life's a beech.

----------


## Delaney

I never see any squirrel on a beach.

----------


## homer13j

I just ran over a yellow jacket nest with my lawn mower and got stung too many times to count. Wow, do those things get aggressive this time of year! I ran into the house and had to systematically kill every one still stinging me. No adverse reactions so far, but man, am I hurting. They are still swarming my mower and I'm going to have to wait until dark to retrieve it.

Any suggestions on how to get rid of the nest? It's in the ground at the base of a small cherry tree.

----------


## dday9

I use Bengal spray: https://www.bengal.com/products/outd.../wasps-hornets

They get disoriented, fly around for about 5 seconds, and then drop dead.

Very satisfying to watch.

----------


## dday9

I just realized that they're based out of Baton Rouge. I guess it makes sense with a name like Bengal, although the current Mike is a Siberian/Bengal mix and I feel like a grumpy old "get off my lawn" type man because of it.

----------


## Delaney

in Burgundy, they usually nest in the ground and we treat them with Gasoline and fire at night if the nest is small else any special spray foam  such as https://www.lowes.com/pd/Spectracide...Killer/3479819 should do the job, again if the nest is small

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I use Bengal spray: https://www.bengal.com/products/outd.../wasps-hornets
> 
> They get disoriented, fly around for about 5 seconds, and then drop dead.
> 
> Very satisfying to watch.


I thought that was for tigers? I realize that yellowjackets are striped, but it's just not the same.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I watched a video about a professional removal of a very large nest. The guy used a shop-vac with a mixture of dish soap and water in it. The soap breaks down the surface tension, which quickly suffocates insects, since they breathe passively through spiracles in their sides. 

Perhaps it was for the video, but they guy didn't just plant the hose over the entrance to the nest, but put it right beside the entrance, and occasionally beat on the ground to keep them coming out until all the flying ones were gone. He then removed the nest, showing the non-flying cohort that had other jobs in the nest.

However, I should also note that he had the full bee suit.

----------


## Delaney

In France, for Asian yellow jacket, I have seen (we had one nest at work) a professional use a kind of powder he sprayed at the entrance of the nest so every beast going out is touched by the powder and die in a few minutes.After they use the same powder with water to destroy the nest, the powder stay active for a while so the beast that are outside and come back after the destruction are contaminated also and will die. As you said , they are in full protection suit.

----------


## homer13j

> I watched a video about a professional removal of a very large nest. The guy used a shop-vac with a mixture of dish soap and water in it. The soap breaks down the surface tension, which quickly suffocates insects, since they breathe passively through spiracles in their sides. 
> 
> Perhaps it was for the video, but they guy didn't just plant the hose over the entrance to the nest, but put it right beside the entrance, and occasionally beat on the ground to keep them coming out until all the flying ones were gone. He then removed the nest, showing the non-flying cohort that had other jobs in the nest.
> 
> However, I should also note that he had the full bee suit.


The Hornet King! I've watched a few dozen of his videos.

I don't want to use any gasoline or harsh chemicals that might hurt the cherry tree. We're supposed to get 1-2 inches of heavy rain tomorrow so I might use the garden hose to try and drown the nest. A friend suggested putting screen wire over the entrance to prevent them from escaping and maybe I'll add some dish soap as well.

----------


## dday9

Use the Bob Marley approach and smoke them out.

----------


## homer13j

> Use the Bob Marley approach and smoke them out.


Yeah, I quit smoking weed several years ago.  :Wink:

----------


## Delaney

there is an other solution but I am not sure the cherry tree will sustain it   :Big Grin:  :

----------


## dday9

Oh man, I just saw one of those at the last local gun show I went to. Not 3 barrels, but it was still cool looking.

----------


## szlamany

We always get a professional to come and take care of the nest.  They usually put in a harmless mold that is not so harmless to the nasty stinging bugs!  In our area it's usually around $100 for that visit.

----------


## dday9

I have some mold that I can give you. It's not particularly harmless though.

----------


## szlamany

> I have some mold that I can give you. It's not particularly harmless though.


That was an unintended straight line I just gave that you knocked out of the park - well played!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> We always get a professional to come and take care of the nest.  They usually put in a harmless mold that is not so harmless to the nasty stinging bugs!


Sounds like a real fun gi.

----------


## szlamany

> Sounds like a real fun gi.


Now that was truly a stretch!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's good to stretch.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Besides, I wasn't trying to break the mold.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I'm really lichen these puns

----------


## szlamany

> I'm really lichen these puns


I like lichen!  Mendhak would like these pics...

----------


## szlamany

Moar lichen!

----------


## dday9

Mais I didn't know what that stuff was called. I just picked it off the tree.

----------


## dday9

Attachment 182381

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/...81/601/71d.png

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've eaten some lichen. I wasn't lichen it too much, though. You can eat the lichen called 'rock tripe'. It has an earthy taste, and isn't very filling, nor would it make much of a garnish on things. Frankly, it has mushroom for improvement from a culinary aspect.

Also, don't eat too much of it, or you're going to regret it. My understanding is that it produces a powerful acid (perhaps hydrofluoric acid), which you can tolerate in small quantities, but it will give you the runs if you eat too much.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's a warm weekend, out here. Dry, too. That seems unlikely to last.

----------


## homer13j

Our baseball team just played their last home game as The Cleveland Indians.
If I owned the team and MLB was pressuring me to drop the name after 106 years I would have changed to to the "Cleveland Steamers" with a stylized steam train logo that vaguely resembles a turd. 
Google it if you don't get the joke.

----------


## dday9

Whatll happen to Chief Wahoo?

----------


## homer13j

> Whatll happen to Chief Wahoo?


They got rid of him prior to the 2019 season as a condition to host the all-star game that year.

The giant Chief Wahoo sign that stood over gate D at old Municipal Stadium is now at the Western Reserve Historical Society.

----------


## dday9

Thats sad, it doesnt affect me much because the only Cleveland I like is the Browns, but Im still bitter about the Jazz going to Utah, the we had the Hornets, then the NBA did some weird expansion team thing so that Charlotte can keep their history, and now were the Pelicans.

I wasnt even born when we lost the Jazz name, but I feel like its uniquely New Orleans. I couldnt imagine being and Indians or Redskins fan and having that yanked away.

----------


## homer13j

I remember when the Jazz moved to Utah. It made absolutely no sense to keep the name "Jazz" because it's so ingrained into New Orleans' culture yet it's the absolute last thing that could possibly be associated with Utah and Salt Lake City.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, they should have changed the name to Utah weak beers.

I guess that wouldn't have been so catchy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Chief Wahoo should have been retired. That name belongs to the fish, and there it should stay. They're impressive fish.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Cleveland Steamers would be a great name. You wouldn't even have to do much with the logo. There wouldn't be a real need to try to suggest what you are talking about, because you'd have the browns and the steamers in the same city. 

Every generation, 10 year old boys would think they'd found something new. It would be an introduction to humor for each subsequent generation.

----------


## dday9

I just got pictures of my house flooding.

----------


## dday9

Mentally I am hurting right now. I'm 3 hours away and couldn't setup sandbags even if I wanted to because it'd take too long to get home.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You mean again? What's causing this flooding?

----------


## dday9

Yep. I have no idea what's causing it to flood, it hasn't flooded in this neighborhood since my neighbor built in the 1950s.

My only guess is that the debris is clogging up the drainage. Lake Charles saw that after Laura last year.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Water creates flood.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, usually. There WAS a molasses flood in Boston at one point:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Molasses_Flood

----------


## dday9

Wow, that is insane. Thats a lot like getting stuck in tar.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Hell, DD, you're having a frickin' horrible time.  I hope the house gets a chance to dry out soon.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is this just regular rain that is causing flooding, or is it the remnants of another storm?

We finally got a bit of rain on Tuesday. It didn't flood anything.

----------


## dday9

Tropical Storm Nicholas did hit last week or the week before which brought in a lot of rain, but it has just been raining every single day.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

With the ground already saturated, it probably doesn't take much for the water to start rising.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've had some baby spider running around on my computer screen this morning. It may not be a baby spider, actually, as it is far too small and fast for me to be able to count it's legs, but I'm saying it's a baby spider. It also tends to stay over around the bezel, and once into the black, I can't see it at all. 

Kind of puts me in mind of any DDay post.

----------


## dday9

That was perhaps the greatest thing I ever added to a signature.

----------


## dday9

I made it home this weekend and got my camper setup.

My 30 amp plug didn't quite make it to my plugin and so I had to plug into a normal plugin with a converter. I didn't realize that the plugin was faulty from the hurricane and it caused a hot connection to the camper. At first it shocked my son trying to open the camper and then it shocked me when I was walking barefoot down the metal steps. It was so bad that I blacked out and came to on my butt on the ground. I had some pretty nasty chest pain and a splitting headache.

The first thing I did yesterday was drive to Metairie because it was the closest place I could find a 30 amp extension chord.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You are not having a good summer.

----------


## dday9

It certainly hasnt been boring, thats for sure!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're as dry as you are wet. 

Irrigation water was turned off a couple weeks back. That happens around this time of year, though it may have happened a few weeks earlier than normal this year due to how low the reservoirs have gotten. Normally, we start getting rain, so irrigation isn't so necessary. This year, though....things are starting to look decidedly dry.

----------


## dday9

The 10 day forecast shows rain everyday here.

We need to figure out teleportation so that we can teleport the rain from here to there.

----------


## dday9

Hey Mr. Fish Guy (aka Shaggy Hiker), what the heck?! https://www.livescience.com/dinosaur...emerge-arizona

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They ain't fish.

Still, that's pretty cool.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One of the oddities of the west is that the southwest, like New Mexico and Arizona, tend to get the bulk of their annual precipitation in summer monsoon storms. The northern states, like Idaho, tend to get the bulk of their annual precipitation in the winter.

----------


## dday9

They sort of look like the tracers on The Matrix.

----------


## dday9

I hate mobile development.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Do you mean that you hate development for mobile devices, or that you hate developing while YOU are mobile. After all, you've been seeming pretty unsettled, of late.

----------


## dday9

Thats a good point. Id say I hate the former and tolerate the latter.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What are you using for mobile?

I used Cordova in VS for a tablet application, but MS removed Cordova support after VS2017, so that's out.

----------


## dday9

Angular/Ionic/Cordova.

The client I'm doing this for is responsible for the API which is causing some bottle necks on my end, but really the pain lies with trying to debug via Android Studio and XCode.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Haven't tried that one.

----------


## szlamany

A long time ago I used Eclipse for an Android app.  Is that even a thing any longer?

----------


## dday9

Eclipse... now there's a name that I haven't heard in a long, long time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I saw an eclipse a couple years ago. That was cool.

In fact, it was downright cold. The temperature must have dropped twenty degrees during the totality.

----------


## homer13j

> I saw an eclipse a couple years ago. That was cool.
> 
> In fact, it was downright cold. The temperature must have dropped twenty degrees during the totality.


I drove seven hours to Hopkinsville, Kentucky to watch it. The temp didn't drop much at all there. It took me over 12 hours to get home after an emotionally unstable truck driver intentionally crashed her truck in Elizabethtown, KY then a huge pileup closed I-71 between Cincinnati and Columbus. 

Total Solar Eclipse of August 21, 2017

The next total eclipse is supposed to pass directly over Cleveland, but it will be on April 8, 2024 and we rarely see the sun here between mid-October and late April.

----------


## dday9

Thats crazy, it looked like it happened all at once.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That was a bad video. It didn't even begin to capture what happened. For one thing, it took hours. The moon doesn't move THAT fast. Furthermore, the camera used for that video wasn't capable of capturing the scene. That video makes it look like the sun becomes a smaller, but still round, light in the sky. That wasn't the case at all. During the totality, there was a freaky black hole in the sky, not a round, though smaller, light.

----------


## homer13j

> That was a bad video. It didn't even begin to capture what happened. For one thing, it took hours. The moon doesn't move THAT fast. Furthermore, the camera used for that video wasn't capable of capturing the scene. That video makes it look like the sun becomes a smaller, but still round, light in the sky. That wasn't the case at all. During the totality, there was a freaky black hole in the sky, not a round, though smaller, light.


It was just my GoPro laying in the grass then sped up to 8x normal speed. LOL

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Were you at totality? That 'small sun' looks like you weren't quite at 100%. The sun is so bright that even a percent or two off would leave enough light to overwhelm the sensor.

----------


## homer13j

> Were you at totality? That 'small sun' looks like you weren't quite at 100%. The sun is so bright that even a percent or two off would leave enough light to overwhelm the sensor.


I wouldn't have driven seven hours to only get to partial totality. That's why I chose to go to Hopkinsville. 
GoPro cameras automatically adjust the aperture for low light conditions and they are really not meant for this type of videography. I got much better still photos of the eclipse using my Nikon D3300 on a tripod. The GoPro video was just an afterthought.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was in a 90% one time. It was just a bit north of Cincinnati, and I guess it had to be in 94. It was pretty cool, because I was out in the deciduous forest. The gaps in the leaves turned into camera obscura, and projected little crescents on the ground. The day felt 'off', though not dark, but a forest full of crescent sun spots was interesting to see.

----------


## homer13j

> I was in a 90% one time. It was just a bit north of Cincinnati, and I guess it had to be in 94. It was pretty cool, because I was out in the deciduous forest. The gaps in the leaves turned into camera obscura, and projected little crescents on the ground. The day felt 'off', though not dark, but a forest full of crescent sun spots was interesting to see.


May 10, 1994. I watched it from my dad's driveway in suburban Cleveland and it was about 90% as well. I know what you mean by the "off" feeling. Usually you can look in the general direction of the sun, but that day it hurt just to glimpse the annular eclipse out of the corner of my eye. I didn't see the crescents in the tree shadows that time as I was out in the open, but I did see it in 2017 under a small maple tree. It was something I was not expecting, but very cool to see.

----------


## dday9

Solar eclipses arent real.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, they're kind of hidden from you. Heck, I was looking right AT the sun, and I saw it be hidden. Who KNOWS what was happening back there.

----------


## homer13j

Tomorrow the New York Jets play the Atlanta Falcons in London. What did the British do to deserve this?

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Is this a boat race?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Tomorrow the New York Jets play the Atlanta Falcons in London. What did the British do to deserve this?


HA! That's along the lines of my thoughts, too. I thought we were trying to project a GOOD image.

----------


## dday9

Dirty birds and dirty planes. Poor Brits.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The game is certainly living up to expectations.

----------


## homer13j

"Pass interference on the Browns"



As if I needed yet another reason to HATE the NFL...  :Mad:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It doesn't matter. That was a terrific game...if you don't like defense. They may meet again this winter.

----------


## homer13j

> It doesn't matter.


Doesn't matter? It was the turning point of the game! It should have been a turnover on downs giving the Browns the ball at the LA 41 yard line, instead it gave LA the ball at the Browns' 26 against their already gassed defense who should have been off the field. The officiating in that game could not have possibly been worse if the game was fixed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It doesn't matter because the Browns are going to win their division, but not take the top seed...which is certainly looking like it will go to the Bills.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, OK, if the Browns are going to go and get their ENTIRE team injured, then I guess they won't be winning the division....but otherwise they could have.

----------


## dday9

I am currently losing this week in fantasy football to my 7 year old son who insisted on drafting Joe Burrow as his number 1 pick. The only way I can win now is if his defense gets negative points. Who is his defense you ask? Oh, it's the Buffalo Bills.

My son is also number 1 in our league.

----------


## dday9

His lineup is actually pretty good, it is:

 Joe Burrow Joe Mixon AJ Dillon Mike Evans Cooper Kupp Zach Ertz Brandin Cooks Buffalo Defense Daniel Carlson

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that's pretty good. Not totally sold on Joe Burrow, but that means that Mixon is going to do well.

I'm not a Fantasy Football player, myself. There's just too much of it around.

----------


## dday9

Race that was the post.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

First past that post.

----------


## dday9

Whos on post?

----------


## dday9

Whats on race?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The post race was

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

becoming

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

waayyyyy to serious.

----------


## homer13j

> Well, OK, if the Browns are going to go and get their ENTIRE team injured, then I guess they won't be winning the division....but otherwise they could have.


For the Browns to win the AFC North they have to get past the ex-Browns and I really don't see that happening even without half the freakin' team on injured reserve.

----------


## Delaney

post race !!

----------


## szlamany

> post race !!


That's Niya with the .Net wagon in front of yereverluvinuncleber with the VB6 wagon!  

Oddly the wagons look alike, lol!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> That's Niya with the .Net wagon in front of yereverluvinuncleber with the VB6 wagon!  
> 
> Oddly the wagons look alike, lol!


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> For the Browns to win the AFC North they have to get past the ex-Browns and I really don't see that happening even without half the freakin' team on injured reserve.


I felt that they got past a bunch of that when they beat the Steelers in the playoffs, last year. Browns FANS are certainly not over the past, but I feel like the team has confidence, now. 

Still, they have decades of ineptitude to recover from, and that's going to linger...

----------


## homer13j

> Browns FANS are certainly not over the past


We still complain about Art Modell (spit) firing Paul Brown!  :LOL:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And the ravens will never be forgiven....which is understandable.

At least you catch a bit of a break this week.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow, the Browns are more beaten up than I had realized. That's a whole lot of missing pieces. They were lucky to get by Denver.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We may be getting enough rain in the next few days to make even those in Louisiana think it's at least humid. I know I shouldn't be getting my hopes up, but when it comes to rain, we're so frequently disappointed that hopes are all we usually get.

----------


## dday9

Apparently Baker Mayfield fractured his shoulder?!

----------


## homer13j

> Apparently Baker Mayfield fractured his shoulder?!


Humerus, but it's really not that funny.

----------


## homer13j

> We may be getting enough rain in the next few days to make even those in Louisiana think it's at least humid. I know I shouldn't be getting my hopes up, but when it comes to rain, we're so frequently disappointed that hopes are all we usually get.


We had a couple of good storms roll through yesterday that spawned a few EF-1 tornadoes. As a surprise bonus our power got knocked out in the middle of an exceptionally boring online meeting I was having with my IT staff.

NWS STORM SURVEY CONFIRMS AN EF-1 TORNADO IN HINCKLEY TOWNSHIP. TORNADO BEGAN NEAR TURNSTONE COURT AND MOVED EAST BEFORE ENDING IN HINCKLEY RESERVATION. (CLE)
NWS STORM SURVEY CONFIRMS AN EF-1 TORNADO IN WICKLIFFE. TORNADO BEGAN ON BRIAR COURT AND CONTINUED EAST TOWARD PINE RIDGE COUNTRY CLUB BEFORE DISSIPATING. (CLE)
NWS STORM SURVEY CONFIRMS AN EF-1 TORNADO IN JACKSON TOWNSHIP IN STARK COUNTY. THE TORNADO BEGAN NEAR NORTH PARK AND CONTINUED EAST TO LAKE CABLE BEFORE ENDING WEST OF (CLE)
PICTURE OF A TORNADO CROSSING LAKE O SPRINGS. TDS VISIBLE ON RADAR NEAR THE NORTH CANTON AREA. (CLE)
MINERAL RIDGE - EMERGENCY MANAGER AND LAW ENFORCEMENT REPORT VISUAL CONFIRMATION OF A TORNADO. (CLE)

----------


## homer13j

Alec Baldwin's prop gun has killed more people than my real gun has.

Too soon?

----------


## szlamany

It was like the day after Challenger that NASA stood for need-another-seven-astronauts.  Seems humor as a band aide is a real thing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, it was a bit too soon...I had no idea what you were talking about. You kind of have to wait until the news gets out there before you can joke about it without a 'hunh???"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still, it was a weird story. At first, I assumed the gun was loaded with blanks. This wouldn't be the first time that somebody was killed by a blank. Blanks still shoot 'stuff' with enough force to blow a hole through a can. In this case, though, it sounds like somebody put a live round in a prop gun....though as I write this, it was just reported that it isn't clear whether there was a live round or not.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're getting the rain, so far, and Sunday is supposed to be the big day.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Praise the lord.

----------


## homer13j

> Praise the lord.

----------


## Delaney

I don't need to be praised  :Big Grin:  

(need some explanation here   :Wink: :  my name come from the Greek Kurios )

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Doesn't that just make you a Kuriosity?

----------


## Delaney

only in March on Mars ! (the french word for March is "Mars")

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, Mars on the march would be something...

----------


## dee-u

Last month was the highest flood we ever experienced.
Attachment 182786

Weird, the image has a preview in the forum test but none here.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Heck, it doesn't just lack a preview, it isn't even valid. This is an issue that people have been having. I expect that somebody around here knows how to solve it, but that person is not me.

----------


## szlamany

Yesterday, in a little deli just one suburban town away from New Haven, CT, this here went down...

I decided I wanted a turkey sandwich on a roll, went in to the deli - half a dozen people already waiting for orders.  Mother with maybe a 4 year old, climbing on chairs and being the only life in the whole place.

Standing in front of me is a nicely dressed youth - all in black, sneakers, pants, hoodie tied close around his face.  His order comes up - he quickly grabs an orange juice he had stashed in the ice cream cooler at the front - hoping to get it colder, I assume.  I thought - smart move!

Overweight guy sitting at a small table at the front - eating his lunch - he can see out the window...

Kid with hoodie processes his credit card - my order comes up next - my credit card goes into the machine...

Kid goes out the front door - I'm punching in my CC PIN...

Bang- bang - bang - silence...

CC machine beeping for me to remove the card...

I turn around and everyone has moved to the back of the store - hiding behind coolers and clutching children...

Little 4 year old girl lost her shoe - it's right on the floor next to me.

...bang - bang - bang - bang - silence...

Guy at the front eating like nothing is going on!

Joe - the owner casually asks someone to lock the front door.

...bang - bang - bang - bang...

The opposing silence to these bangs was remarkable...

I finally realize these are gun shots right outside on the sidewalk (I'm obviously late for the game on this one!) - and I decide to move to the back with the rest of the folk...

I hand the little girl her shoe - her mom thanks me...

CC machine still beeping for me to remove the card...

Joe on the phone with the cops...

3 or 4 minutes of slow motion continues for all in the store...

Guy at the front mentions that the shooter has ran across the street into some backyards - Joe unlocks the front door.

I realize my CC is beeping away in the machine - grab it - Joe hands me my lunch in bag, and out the door I go.

I looped around my car looking for bullet holes, hop in, and pull out onto the main drag as three cop cars come flying in.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Back to same deli today, they tell me that the shooter went out the door, saw a car with rival gang members and just started unloading bullets into the car as it drove away (on a busy 4 lane avenue!).  11 shell casings were recovered - all around my car since he was shooting from the sidewalk.  Joe told me they taped off the whole street - I was lucky to get out while I could!  Passenger was wounded - cops waited for that car at the hospital.  Shooter used a CC - cops know who he is, unless that was a stolen card...

----------


## dday9

Wow, that's insane! I'm glad that you're alright.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The guy eating his lunch probably figured it was just the entertainment.

----------


## Delaney

Must have french blood : I'll die but with a stomach full  !

@dday9: didn't forget you, I just didn't had time to make all the research I wanted. Give me a bit more time.

----------


## wes4dbt

Strange the perceptions you have without even knowing it.  I never pictured gang violence in CT.  Living in CA all I picture in CT is rich white people and the movie White Christmas.  Glad your Ok.

----------


## dday9

> ...all I picture in CT is rich white people and the movie White Christmas.


lol same!

----------


## dday9

I see Bonker Gudd in the lobby. He needs to post something incoherent in the post race.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Strange the perceptions you have without even knowing it.  I never pictured gang violence in CT.  Living in CA all I picture in CT is rich white people and the movie White Christmas.  Glad your Ok.


It's different there: The sweater vests vs the gucci gang.

----------


## dee-u

Hmmmm... tried uploading it to an image sharing site and it seems to work

----------


## dday9

Oh no! I'm so sorry!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I actually first thought you had a REALLY shiny floor. Then I realized what it actually was. DDay totally understands you.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Flooding is one thing I don't have to worry about....well, at least not flooding from outside. Flooding from inside is a different matter, as plumbing issues could happen. Outside, I'm essentially on the source ground. Water flows downhill from where I'm at, when there is water to flow.

----------


## 2kaud

I'm about half-way up an inclined road - so if I get outside flooding then we're into Noah territory. However I few months ago I did have an inside water leak. I have a couple of wood floorboards in the kitchen just laid and not nailed so that I can get easy access to the floor void. I noticed that there was a ridge where 2 met and that they were now overlapping. When I took them up I discovered a leaking water pipe joint and the dampness had warped the floorboards. Luckily the leak wasn't bad and the water was only in one place which was fairly easy to get out. After having the joint fixed I left the floor boards up for a few days so that the void dried out. Everything is now OK. However I hate to think if all the floor boards had been nailed...

----------


## dee-u

We get flooded almost annually but that was the highest one we've experienced. A colleague and his family went to the top of their roof since the flood was higher than him already, I think he is 5'7". Many families suffered the same fate, they were already on top of their roofs during the typhoon.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When I lived in the Florida Keys, I couldn't convince my landlady that she had to evacuate if a category three or higher storm was going to hit the Keys. She said we were on the high ground, which was kind of true, but we were at seven feet. She felt that a storm surge was nothing but big waves. I couldn't convince her that the ocean level could rise 12 feet, or more, which would make the house pretty doggone wet. 

Never did get hit, though.

----------


## homer13j

> Never did get hit, though.


At least not yet. But you know it's just a matter of time.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Sorry to see that DeeU.  Hope everyone's OK.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> At least not yet. But you know it's just a matter of time.


Yeah. On average, the Keys get hit once every seven years, but when I was there, they hadn't had a hurricane in decades. Much, perhaps even most, of the development down there had happened after the last big hurricane. There was a fair amount of speculation as to what would happen when it DOES get hit again. 

Since that time, I think they were hit by a cat 1 storm, but nothing big.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, as you know, the Browns now suck...but so does the entire AFC. 

I'm a bit baffled by some of the teams, this year.

----------


## wes4dbt

> By the way, as you know, the Browns now suck...but so does the entire AFC. 
> 
> I'm a bit baffled by some of the teams, this year.


Come on, don't insult the whole AFC just because the Browns let you down.  Some of us still like our teams.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not a Brown's fan, myself. I just have some friends who are, and I try to keep them from wallowing in their misery too much.

Having grown up in New England, you can probably guess which team I'm a fan of, though I tend to follow the whole league.

Still, I might as well insult the whole AFC, this year. The three best teams are all in the NFC, and it's not clear whether a team from the AFC can crack the second three. The AFC is just a mess. How the heck can the Bengals lose to the Jets? Either the Jets made the Bungles look bad, or the Bungles made the Jets look good...and the Jets certainly aren't good.

----------


## wes4dbt

> The AFC is just a mess. How the heck can the Bengals lose to the Jets? Either the Jets made the Bungles look bad, or the Bungles made the Jets look good.


Now your just trying to sound like sapator.   The Bengals are much better this year but being a consistent winner isn't easy in the NFL.  Especially for a team that hasn't been a winner for a long time.  Every team has talent and a lot of the time one or two key plays will determine the outcome.

I agree that the NFC has the three or four strongest looking teams at this point of the season but I disagree that the whole AFC is a mess.  I even believe the Browns can still be a factor if they can get healthy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, SOMEBODY has to win the conference. Going into the season, I thought that the top teams would be Bills, Browns, Titans, and Chiefs. The chiefs are really struggling to an amazing extent. The things that made them so good for the last couple years just aren't working. The Titans are going to win a super weak division, and the Bills are very likely to do the same, but the Browns need to get healthy. The AFC north has always been a dogfight, though.

----------


## wes4dbt

Yeah, no one in the AFC is making a dominate statement by blowing people away.  I'm not impressed by the Bills, Ravens, Titans, Chiefs.  The Raiders are playing better than I thought but they have some real problems with their offensive line and running the ball.  But there's 10 more weeks left, plenty of time for any of these teams to get healthy, gel start playing better.  Unfortunately there is also plenty of time for injuries to players.

I read the Ram's got Von Miller from Denver, that's scary.  He's not in his prime but that defense was real good without him, now it should be even better.

At the end of the year, "there can only be one".

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There can be only one!

----------


## homer13j

Bungles will be Bungles and Browns will be Browns. Should be a good game between them on Sunday.

A Browns win and an ex-Browns loss moves the Browns from last place to a half game out of first.

Been a strange season so far and it's only week 9.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The AFC North is about the most interesting division in football, this year.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

May you play in an interesting division...is not an ancient Chinese curse, but it could be.

----------


## wes4dbt

The NFL is strange, there are so few games that after each game over reaction occurs.

Start of the year

NO stomps GB and people are writing off GB

Rams beat TB and they are claimed as the best team in the NFL

The next week the Cardinals beat the Rams and now they are considered the best team.

Then GB (that was written off after the disastrous first game) beat the Cardinals.

So go figure, lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Any given Sunday...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Playing a 'best of seven' series for the championship would be a better judge of which team is better, except that injuries are so common that by the last game it wouldn't be the same team that was fielded for the first game.

----------


## wes4dbt

Holy crap, best of seven.  lol

Yeah, one game a day for seven straight days.  Why not?  They are suppose to be tough guys.  My parents walked 10 miles uphill, barefoot, in a snow storm everyday just to go to school.  

Actually I like it being one game.  Anything can happen and anyone can win one game.

----------


## homer13j

Well, every political candidate I voted for today (mayor, city council member, municipal judge) is losing big time. 
5 0f the 6 judges (all corrupt as ****) up for re-election are running unopposed. 
And the downright idiotic anti-police ballot issue that I voted against is winning by almost 60-40%.

I love my city. I just wish it still loved me back.  :Frown:

----------


## dday9

Here's a fun fact. I've never voted for a president, senator, or representative who has won, though I have voted for a governor who has won (once).

Then again it is hard for a party that historically gets 1-3% of the vote to win.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Well, every political candidate I voted for today (mayor, city council member, municipal judge) is losing big time. 
> 5 0f the 6 judges (all corrupt as ****) up for re-election are running unopposed. 
> And the downright idiotic anti-police ballot issue that I voted against is winning by almost 60-40%.
> 
> I love my city. I just wish it still loved me back.


Most of the ones I voted for lost, as well. In some of the races, I really didn't care. Both candidates looked pretty good, to me, so it's no big deal. We managed to elect a wacko to the school board, though. 

In the last election, the local candidates were so similar that if you removed names and pictures, I'm not sure that even the candidates would have been able to tell which answers were theirs in the candidate Q&A that got published.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Any given Sunday...


Yeah that seems even more true the last couple of years.

Rodgers just tested positive for COVID so he is out for the GB vs KC game, that shifted the betting line by 8 points.  lol

Henry is out for the Titans.  Where does that leave them?  Be interesting to see if they can win without him but you would have to think that's a fatal blow for this year.

Then there's this *******, Henry Ruggs for the Raiders that was driving 150mph drunk and rear ended another car on Tuesday.  The driver of the car he hit died.  The Raiders have released him.


Things can change quickly.


Edit:  Sorry I had no idea that word wasn't acceptable.

----------


## dday9

post

----------


## dday9

You posted?

----------


## dday9

:O I posted!

----------


## dday9

The post race *lives!*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Yeah that seems even more true the last couple of years.
> 
> Rodgers just tested positive for COVID so he is out for the GB vs KC game, that shifted the betting line by 8 points.  lol
> 
> Henry is out for the Titans.  Where does that leave them?  Be interesting to see if they can win without him but you would have to think that's a fatal blow for this year.
> 
> Then there's this *******, Henry Ruggs for the Raiders that was driving 150mph drunk and rear ended another car on Tuesday.  The driver of the car he hit died.  The Raiders have released him.
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say that six asterisks is acceptable, but seven is right out.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Didn't need to say that, though, as you clearly broke the site.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, whatever that word was....don't say it again, cause you killed the site.

----------


## wes4dbt

> So, whatever that word was....don't say it again, cause you killed the site.


It wasn't even a swear word.

It was,

----------


## dday9

Mule?

----------


## wes4dbt

> Mule?


The back half.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Key?

----------


## homer13j

> Key?


I'm playing in D minor - the saddest of all the keys. It makes people weep instantly.

----------


## Delaney

> The back half.


but you showed us the front half  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

da minor what? da minor league?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Homer's playing in da minor league? That's pretty cool. May he make the big time...or even the Indians.

----------


## wes4dbt

> but you showed us the front half


Didn't want to crash the site again.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, you don't want to show the WHOLE donkey, anyways. All answers in the post race are required to be half-assed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Note how that pun was, itself, in keeping with itself and therefore fit the requirements of the post race.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Yeah, you don't want to show the WHOLE donkey, anyways. All answers in the post race are required to be half-assed.


So "half" is OK but not "jack".  

You crazy Americans!!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We don't know Jack, everybody knows that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still, I'm surprised that word got censored. I thought up two other seven letter words that are clearly not allowed, but that one is a surprise. It's not the weirdest thing the automatic censor deletes, but it's an odd one.

Perhaps it's that the word is no longer commonly used for the animal? I believe it was in much more common usage in the 1800's.

----------


## dday9

I'm not so sure about that. We've always used jäckass, though I'm sure that is just anecdotal evidence. In fact, I remember growing up thinking that donkey was a term used outside of the US until I watched the movie Shrek.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Perhaps it's a regional thing? I've always thought it was used more in the west, but I have no idea why I think that.

----------


## dday9

Its the 4th quarter during the LSU vs Alabama game and Im starting to get that nervous optimism.

----------


## dday9

The Alabama kicker missed a FG and a PAT, weve seen that story before where Saban at Alabama has lost because of special teams.

----------


## dday9

But this is Alabama and LSU is a .500 team this year, so its a VERY nervous optimism.

----------


## dday9

And were down 9 (or 10) starters on defense.

----------


## dday9

Well, we gave ourselves a shot and just came up short. Cant ask for more.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah you can, you just didn't get more.

People around here were a bit despondent about the chances Boise State had against 23rd ranked Fresno St.....but they ended up demolishing them. I have no idea why. Boise was only 4-4 going into the game, and they've lost to some mediocre teams, but they've now beaten two of the best they've played.

----------


## szlamany

Amazing what you find while cleaning out an old office...

Ethernet 802.3!

10Base2 - cheapernet - BNC over coax

Need pliers for that on/off switch!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I remember using that stuff. It kind of sucked even at the time.

----------


## Niya

> Amazing what you find while cleaning out an old office...
> 
> Ethernet 802.3!
> 
> 10Base2 - cheapernet - BNC over coax
> 
> Need pliers for that on/off switch!


Oh my. I grew up on coaxial cables. Even to this day, I sometimes feel like modern Cat5/6 Cable are not "real" network cables because of how deep an impression was made on me in my youth.

This gives me an idea for a new thread...why Cat5/6 is superior to 10Base2 coaxial cables. I wonder which one of you is gonna argue with me for 20 pages about how amazing coaxial cables are and how wasteful twisted pair cables are because they only actually use 4 of the 8 wires.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Are you trying to coax a reply out of us? 

Well, I'd say that you shouldn't be brought up on JUST cables. They are likely to make a deep impression that way, but a well balanced diet is certainly superior.

----------


## Niya

lol  :Wink:

----------


## Peter Porter

For ages I've always wanted to try Epic Games Unreal Engine on Windows, but I could never could get their launcher to connect to their servers to download it. So now as an experiment, I've just finished installing the Linux version of Unreal Engine on Ubuntu, but in a virtual machine.

I don't expect it to work in a virtual machine, plus my computer is too damn old.

Unreal took over 6 hours to install!

----------


## Peter Porter

OMG! Unreal Engine's editor is loading in a virtual machine on my crappy machine!

It's in it's first run, so it's taking a while for it to compile it's shaders. Hopefully it doesn't have to go through this long process everytime I launch it. If UE doesn't run choppy, but has to go through this long process to load in Linux, I'll have it preload in the background when I log into Ubuntu.

----------


## Niya

As I understand it, the Unreal Engine is pretty heavy. You need a good strong modern PC to run it. I played a lot of Unreal games in my life and they were all taxing to the PCs I had at the time. The single player Unreal 2 was always my favorite though. I feel like giving it a run now that I've mentioned it.

----------


## Peter Porter

> As I understand it, the Unreal Engine is pretty heavy. You need a good strong modern PC to run it. I played a lot of Unreal games in my life and they were all taxing to the PCs I had at the time. The single player Unreal 2 was always my favorite though. I feel like giving it a run now that I've mentioned it.


Yeah, it's pretty heavy! While it was compiling, Ubuntu locked up. So I took a snapshot of where Unreal was in the loading process, powered the virtual machine off, and gave it up to 12GB of Ram to complete the loading process after I restored it where it left off.

After 15 minutes (yes, it took that long), Unreal gave me an error saying it couldn't find a Vulkan driver, so I configured it to work with OpenGL, and restarted it's first-run. If this thing works, I'm gonna have it preload when Ubuntu starts-up.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wouldn't it be more logical to get a Vulkan driver?

----------


## dday9

The most logical.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

After all, you DO want your virtual machine to live long and prosper.

----------


## homer13j



----------


## homer13j

Apparently GIFs don't animate on this board anymore?

----------


## dday9

It looks like it added it as a jpg.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's okay, it's the post race: Stuff doesn't have to make any sense to be valid.

----------


## Peter Porter

> Wouldn't it be more logical to get a Vulkan driver?


I couldn't pass through my Unbuntu virtual machine to the GPU, so I was left with 4 cores, 8GB's ram I gave it, and OpenGL to get Unreal Engine to run, but it was dirt slow! I tried before to install Unreal on my host system, but I can't get the Epic Games Launcher to connect to their servers to download it, even after applying all fixes that should've got the Launcher to work! I'm just gonna leave it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Wow, the problems you are having with this are positively unreal!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I hate using an exclamation point after a word that ends in an 'l'. It just doesn't 'pop'. Perhaps if I changed font?

----------


## homer13j

Even the stadium itself is rejecting the new name...  :LOL: 
A sign of whats to come? Guardians team shop sign falls right after merchandise goes on sale

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that was such a Cleveland move it's hard to imagine a better one.

----------


## wes4dbt

Wow, I didn't even know they were changing their name.  Did they provide an explanation of why they chose Guardians?  I think Guardians of the Galaxy was probably to long for the uniforms.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

What about the unicorns?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Too horny.

However, Cleveland Guardians already existed as a Roller Derby team. Looks like the lawsuit was settled, though I didn't see what the settlement was.

----------


## homer13j

> Wow, I didn't even know they were changing their name.  Did they provide an explanation of why they chose Guardians?  I think Guardians of the Galaxy was probably to long for the uniforms.


The name comes from a set of sculptures adorning a bridge next to the ballpark.
https://www.wrhs.org/blog/the-guardians-of-traffic/

----------


## homer13j

> Too horny.
> 
> However, Cleveland Guardians already existed as a Roller Derby team. Looks like the lawsuit was settled, though I didn't see what the settlement was.


Terms weren't disclosed, but I'm sure it involved a bit of cash exchanging hands and both teams will use the name. Frankly I never knew the roller derby team even existed before the lawsuit was filed.

----------


## homer13j

> What about the unicorns?


As I mentioned before The Cleveland Steamers would have been my choice.
https://www.urbandictionary.com/defi...land%20Steamer

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That would be utterly hilarious, and there isn't a chance that it would ever happen.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, I've lost all faith in the Browns pulling out of their mediocrity.

----------


## homer13j

> By the way, I've lost all faith in the Browns pulling out of their mediocrity.


Still 7 games to go with 4 of them in the division and the Lions at home tomorrow. Anything is possible. But then again I've been saying that for over 50 years now.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Right, that's what Brown's fans live on....cause what else is there?

The thing is that they've got the talent to dominate. They've shown they're able to, with games like the rout of a good Cincinnati team, but they just can't seem to put it all together with any kind of regularity. 

You have to wonder whether it is some kind of team culture thing. The Patriots have some good talent here and there, but hardly transcendent, but they have been doing fairly well. They could end up winning their division almost out of force of habit rather than innate talent. Meanwhile, the Browns seem to be headed for mediocrity, also almost out of force of habit, despite abundant talent.

----------


## Peter Porter

Back to my crap, Blender 3d was running dirt slow days ago, but not as bad as the Unreal Engine in a virtual machine... both in VMware and VirtualBox. But when I targeted the Windows (same version as my host) and Linux VMware players under the Nividia Control Panel to use my GPU, the newest version of Blender ran smoothly without hiccups. Wierd thing, the newest version of Blender crashes on my host computer, even after a system repair.

I haven't seen any improvements with Unreal. Couldn't wait (almost an hour) for it to load it's thousands of shaders just to start-up!

----------


## jdc20181

Has anyone else noticed the forum has improved stability? I haven't been on here in a while and the overall performance is much better.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, Steve did a great job of implementing a lot of the feedback.

----------


## dday9

While the forum is much quicker and the behavior is much more stable, as a result we lost the ability to upload images directly via the _insert image_ button in quick reply and the code highlight tag no longer works.

----------


## dday9

Well it "works" in the sense that it is still a valid tag, but it doesn't do any syntax highlighting:

VB.NET Code:
Private Sub Main()
    Dim foo As String = "foo"
    Console.WriteLine(foo)
     foo = "bar"
    Console.WriteLine(bar)
End Sub

----------


## jdc20181

> While the forum is much quicker and the behavior is much more stable, as a result we lost the ability to upload images directly via the _insert image_ button in quick reply and the code highlight tag no longer works.


That sucks. I actually came to find a replacement for the windows Taskbar, turns out it is part of explorer.exe and basically to replace it I have to replace the entire "shell" 

I am not fully on board to upgrade to windows 11 either. I seen some news today that made me like it even less. Similar to the windows vista disaster.

----------


## Niya

> Well it "works" in the sense that it is still a valid tag, but it doesn't do any syntax highlighting:
> 
> VB.NET Code:
> Private Sub Main()
    Dim foo As String = "foo"
    Console.WriteLine(foo)
     foo = "bar"
    Console.WriteLine(bar)
End Sub


I've been meaning to ask. Why did they remove syntax highlighting? I loved those tags for that reason. It makes code easier to read on the forums.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't know the actual answer to that, but I do remember that the HIGHLIGHT tag was somehow related to that annoying duplication thing that went on for a few months.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I suppose it might have been only one month, it just felt like two.

----------


## Niya

I see. I really hate that we lost syntax highlighting because of it. I find code far more difficult to "mentally parse" when everything is in one colour.

I might have to do like Elroy and use a 3rd party program to parse and add colour tags. I wonder what he uses for his posts. Did he write it himself or was it something he found on the 'net.

----------


## Niya

Also, why do textboxes in my Browser tell me that "colour" is spelt wrong? The war of independence from England was over a century ago and I think it's time Americans get back to spelling English words like "colour" and "centre" the right way!  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

You can always use greasemonkey, both for syntax highlighting and changing colour (backwards thinking people) to color (factual way to spell).

----------


## Niya

Every time I see "colour" spelt "color" I want to drive nails into my skull. You Americans are butchering the Queen's English  :EEK!:   :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, you don't like efficiency in your words?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How do you prefer your gray?

----------


## Niya

Well I grew and live up in former English colony and although we have our own dialect of broken English, our standard English is the only true English.......the Queen's English. "Grey", "colour" and "centre"....that's how we roll.... :Wink:

----------


## Niya

> So, you don't like efficiency in your words?


Of course. But correctness matters more.  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Well I grew and live up in former English colony and although we have our own dialect of broken English, our standard English is the only true English.......the Queen's English. "Grey", "colour" and "centre"....that's how we roll....


That's funny, I, too, grew up and live in a former English colony....though I suppose that the place I'm now living wasn't part of the colony, at the time. I was born, and grew up, in land that was part of the former English colony. We, too, have our own dialect of broken English. In fact, we have several of them, since American English has loads of other dialects within it.

Our standard English is widespread and pushy, but it isn't currently in all ways the Queen's English.

----------


## Delaney

Personally I use the word "couleur" instead of color or colour  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## homer13j

"I didn't know you were a vegan" said no one EVER.

----------


## brad jones

Today I learned something on VBForums.

It was something I didn't want to know.

Serves me right for reading posts in the Post Race! and clicking a link to the urban definition of a word that definitely won't be used for a team name.  

You people are sick. (But I mean that in the nicest way).

----------


## szlamany

> Today I learned something on VBForums.
> 
> It was something I didn't want to know.
> 
> Serves me right for reading posts in the Post Race! and clicking a link to the urban definition of a word that definitely won't be used for a team name.  
> 
> You people are sick. (But I mean that in the nicest way).


NSFW stuff, lol!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, that's Cleveland for you.

----------


## homer13j

> You people are sick. (But I mean that in the nicest way).


Why, thank you. You should follow me on facebook. I go by the name "Occhialoni Paesano" there.  :LOL:

----------


## Delaney

I wonder what was in the mind of the founders of these cities

----------


## dday9

My grandfather was born in Waterproof, LA. Before the levee system, Waterproof was a town that (almost) never flooded. So they named it as such with tongue in cheek.

From what I gather, Waterproof has basically dwindled down to just a couple hundred residents. The only thing they really have there now are speed traps.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Some are probably named a long time back, and the meanings have subsequently changed.

Big Bottom: Probably refers to a wide open flood plain along a river.

Bald Head: A bald would be a promontory without trees, so it's probably a coastal headland with a prominent rocky knob on it.

Big Sag: Could also be the same source as what I suggested for Big Bottom.

Mormon Bar: LOTS of places out west, along rivers, are named after what amounts to sand bars along the river.  <whatever> Bar is a name found all over western states for this reason. What name was given to the bar often has to do with who homesteaded first, or who died there, or what died there, or some historic event that happened there.

----------


## szlamany

Moodus here in CT is named after a Sachem tribe - and is famous for the mysterious Moodus Noises!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They aren't mysterious. It's just that nobody is fessing up!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The reason for the Santa Clause in Indiana is this: Town names in that state are all both borrowed and unimaginative.

----------


## passel

The first time I saw signs for Moosic, PA  I couldn't help but think there must be some association with particularly melodic bovines.
And it must be in a county where people just didn't have a lot of initiative, i.e. Lackawanna County.
Also passed by a place not that far away that must be known for its fidelity footware,  i.e. Loyalsock Township, PA.

I lived a bit in Virginia not too far from HorsePasture, VA, and now live not too from Horseheads NY. 
Climax VA wasn't too far away either and had a bit of notoriety when I was younger, but apparently isn't really that uncommon since there are Climax's all over the place, like in NY, PA, NC and MI to name a few. I'm not sure if there is any association with all the "Washington slept here" notices that used be a common claim.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I grew up in a town that supposedly was named after John Hancock in the hope that he'd benefit the town in some way...which he did not. I don't know if that story is true or just a rumor, though.

----------


## szlamany

I live in a neighborhood that was named after the first president of the US (or at least the Continental Congress) - Samuel Huntington.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So you live in Sam's club? Or is that not the name.

----------


## szlamany

I'm just a greeter at the front door.  

"Welcome to Sam's"

----------


## FunkyDexter

> since there are Climax's all over the place


there are when I'm in town  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I'm just a greeter at the front door.  
> 
> "Welcome to Sam's"


Yeah, well, I'm the guy who stands near the exit looking at you suspiciously.

----------


## brad jones

I also live in a town that was named. What are the odds?  :Big Grin:

----------


## szlamany

> What are the odds?


I'm guessing that is near Vegas?  Strange name otherwise...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Even so it's odd.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Even so it's even would be even odder.

----------


## szlamany

> Even so it's even would be even odder.


I've always been told I was in charge of the evens.  It's kind of my nom de guerre.

----------


## dday9

This thread has over 10 million views. That's a lot.

----------


## brad jones

> This thread has over 10 million views. That's a lot.


1 million of those was you.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I've always been told I was in charge of the evens.  It's kind of my nom de guerre.


You should write something about it so that it could be your nom de plume. After all, that would allow your writing to be even handed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Winter might arrive today...or the next couple days. A storm may sit over us for a time. Nothing but a bit of wind so far, but hopefully there will be snow in the mountains.

----------


## wes4dbt

The only way I like snow is seeing it through a window.  lol  

Snow is a pain in the arse to move around in.

----------


## dday9

Praying for all my Kentucky friends.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> The only way I like snow is seeing it through a window.  lol  
> 
> Snow is a pain in the arse to move around in.


So...snow's such a pain that the only way you want to see it is through a pane?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Those tornadoes were not just impressively strong and deadly, but aren't they crazy late in the year? The require T-storms, as far as I know, and this is awfully late in the year for serious vertical development.

----------


## wes4dbt

> So...snow's such a pain that the only way you want to see it is through a pane?


I think you got my drift.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, this snow has blown over and has thus far been over blown. The mountains got a fair amount, the valleys got none, which is good, but the mountains didn't get as much as I would have liked.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Latest storm is missing us to the north.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The Post Race managed to fall a long ways down. It was that Christmas spirit, I suppose. Some had Christmas spirit, some had too much Christmas spirits, and so on.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And the post race didn't have a ghost of a chance of being spirited away, off the first page.

----------


## dday9

It's going to be my son and me in our fantasy football league's final! I'm super excited.

----------


## dday9

I have:
QB1. Tom Brady
QB2. Patrick Mahomes

RB1. Jonathan Taylor
RB2. Devontae Booker
RB3. David Johnson
RB4. Ty Johnson

WR1. Justin Jefferson
WR2. Jamar Chase
WR3. Jalen Waddle
WR4. Heath Renfrow
WR5. Chase Claypool
WR6. Emanuel Sanders

TE1. Mark Andrews
TE2. Dallas Goedert
TE3. Rob Gronkowski

D1. New England
D2. Green Bay

K1. Greg Joseph

----------


## dday9

My Son Has:
QB1. Joe Burreaux
QB2. Matt Ryan

RB1. Nick Chubb
RB2. Joe Mixon
RB3. AJ Dillon
RB4. Kenneth Gainwell
RB5. Rhamondre Stevenson

WR1. Cooper Kupp
WR2. Brandin Cooks
WR3. Mike Evans
WR4. Christian Kirk
WR5. Tyler Boyd
WR6. Nelson Agholor
WR7. Joshua Palmer

TE1. Zach Ertz
TE2. Logan Thomas

D1. Bills

K1. Matt Gay
K2. Daniel Carlson

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You ought to clean up. I note a couple names on your son's list who were out with the COVID protocol, while you've got a few (especially the two QB's) who are getting mighty hot, of late. The New England D should be looking mighty fine in the next two weeks, too, considering they get to play Jacksonville and Miami. The latter can play well, but they don't exactly light up the scoreboard, and the former...well, they're going to be drafting number 1, again.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

They should name a team "The Covid Protocol".

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, Washington does need a name for it's team. Perhaps that's it?

----------


## Delaney

maybe something like "fondling farther"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That would be awesome.

----------


## szlamany

This might not be safe for work...here goes anyway!  Google search for Chata Maxov.  Go to Maps... satellite view...scroll to the right a bit and check out that odd roof top!  Someone had a lot of time on their hands, lol!

----------


## dday9

I wound up winning my fantasy football league. I won 254.9 to 241.42, it was closer than I thought.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I would say that his WR did pretty well and yours mostly underperformed, but the outcome is the way I would expect.

----------


## dday9

Mmm, I don't know if I agree with that.

Ja'Marr Chase got me 50.1 points during week one, I benched him on week 2 (he had no need to play, Bengals already secured their #1 seed). Justin Jefferson got me only 8.8 on week 1, but he got me 19.6 on week 2.

Then Jaylen Waddle, Mark Andrews, and Heath Renfrow all got me about their averages both weeks. Actually, Renfrow overperformed during week 1.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ah, two weeks. Yeah, that would make a difference. Jonathan Taylor was oddly quiet this last week.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Ah, two weeks. Yeah, that would make a difference. Jonathan Taylor was oddly quiet this last week.


Yeah, I predict he will score 0 fantasy points in the playoffs.  lol

Interesting all the fuss over the Chargers coach calling a time out.  Of coarse Collinsworth was feeding that frenzy most of the game.  But the Raiders had to run another play anyway, the real problem was they let Jacobs rip off a ten yard run and put them in reasonable field goal range.  They probably wouldn't have tried a 57 yarder.  

Can you believe all those 4th downs the Chargers made and then scoring a TD on the last play of regulation play.  Being a Raiders fan, it was torture.

----------


## dday9

I didnt realize that raiders fans existed. I thought they were a myth lol

----------


## Delaney

> I thought they were a myth lol


you need to be 2.0 , now we say "virtual"  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Delaney

Being stuck at the Hospital for the week, I have a bit of free time to do some coding for my personal projects.

----------


## dday9

Oh no, I hope everything is fine.

By the way, I don't think the hospital would care for Arduino IOT projects being done in patient rooms  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Perhaps he's making a machine that goes "Ping".

----------


## dday9

I think it'd be hilarious if it made the flat line noise so that he could put it random spots around the hospital.

----------


## Delaney

I have an adhesive capsulitis on my left shoulder (that blocks the movement of my arm) with some extra pain in the elbow and fingers due to this. They did a Corticosteroid injection in my shoulder to expand the capsule and I have physiotherapy every day. It is not to bad, just painful and reduce some movement and it take a long time to recover.




> By the way, I don't think the hospital would care for Arduino IOT projects being done in patient rooms


I don't have my Arduinos with me so no risk to get expelled  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  I will work on my mechanical calculus applications (mechanical fatigue and mechanical contact calculator) and maybe take some time to learn a few new things




> I think it'd be hilarious if it made the flat line noise so that he could put it random spots around the hospital.


Well, the hospital is full of people with covid affection. While a interesting idea, I am not sure they find it hilarious. They may prefer a small robot to carry things or take care of people.

----------


## Delaney

> Perhaps he's making a machine that goes "Ping".


I have done that already with a piezo actuator. I made a demo in a meeting: I set it on 1Hz and said to my colleagues that it was like the beat of the heart then I set it at 10hz and choose a colleague and tell that it was his heartbeat when one brings to him some work to do. Made laugh everyone but him, I don't know why  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> on my left should (that blocks the movement of my arm)


Should? I guess it's a good thing that you are our of the 'er'.

----------


## dday9

To er is human. Shaggy just proved that Delaney isn't a robot.

----------


## dday9

No longer do I need shoulder the weight of that argument.

----------


## Delaney

> To er is human. Shaggy just proved that Delaney isn't a robot.


 but it doesn't mean that I am Human  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I will only poke fun at spelling errors when there is a joke to be made out of it. Typos are a gift, they should not be wasted.

----------


## dday9

I took a weekend vacation to Hot Springs, AR. The kids love the snow, even though its not enough to stick to the ground lol

----------


## wes4dbt

That's a hefty weekend drive from La.  

I drove from Ca to OK non stop once with the kids.  Surprisingly the kids handled it well.  I had a little Datsun wagon and made the whole back area flat so they could play and sleep.  I wonder if there were  seatbelt laws in 82, if so, obviously I ignored them.  Got pulled over in Az. on the way back, the officer didn't say anything about it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why did you do that? Were you trying to show them flat ground?

----------


## wes4dbt

No, because my ex would have gotten all pissy if I would have left then home alone.  Women, go figure!!

There are the Tehachapi's and mountains @ Flagstaff and just before Albuquerque.  But your right, I40 is mostly a long flat straight road.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Should have set the cruise control and joined the kids in the back.

----------


## dday9

The drive isnt bad, 8hr total. I took Monday off to make the trip back home and we stayed in Vicksburg last night (about half way).

Its snowing much more now! We had a snowball fight!

----------


## wes4dbt

> The drive isnt bad, 8hr total. I took Monday off to make the trip back home and we stayed in Vicksburg last night (about half way).
> 
> Its snowing much more now! We had a snowball fight!


Crap!!!  When I read your post I saw, Hot Springs, AZ.

Arkansas is a hell of a lot closer.  lol

----------


## dday9

The little snowman I made.

----------


## homer13j

> Perhaps he's making a machine that goes "Ping".


As long as he can lease it back from the company we sold it to. That way it comes under the monthly current budget and not the capital account.

----------


## homer13j

> The little snowman I made.


You guys have more snow than we have received here in northern Ohio all season. Not that I'm complaining...

----------


## 2kaud

That reminds me scenes from 'Dr Who - Fury From The Deep'.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You guys have more snow than we have received here in northern Ohio all season. Not that I'm complaining...


Aren't you on the edge of the storm that is headed that way now? Or will that be all ice?

We've done really well, so far, but the West depends on snowfall. This is our wet season. We need snow in the mountains to provide water during the dry summer. The last time I looked, we were at 137% of normal for the year. Unfortunately, there hasn't been a drop for the last couple weeks, and that is looking to continue for at least another week. We need more storms, or a solid December won't be enough.

----------


## homer13j

> Aren't you on the edge of the storm that is headed that way now? Or will that be all ice?


It started snowing just before 6pm EST here. Already have about two inches on the ground.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sounds like you might have ended up with a substantial amount.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

An ample handful?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A plethora.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Extractor fan

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Spoon guard?

----------


## Delaney

kamoulox

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're getting towards Golden Chair territory, by now.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

The owl cannon says no.

----------


## dday9

Recovering from COVID. The first day was the worst I have ever felt in my life. The second day I still felt bad, but Ive certainly felt worse. The third day I was basically fine. Since then I just get a bit winded.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Heck, I get a bit winded and I've never had COVID.

----------


## dday9

Still more or less the same. Now COVID is at the point where its just annoying.

----------


## dday9

Im just ready to get over it so I can get outside my house and smoke cigars again!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that's always good for the old respiratory system!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm just hoping that our inversion doesn't get to the point where we are told not to breathe. We got a brief respite this weekend, as a front pushed out the inversion for a day, or so, but it's supposed to set up again starting today. By the end of the week, the air is supposed to be 'chunky style'. Fortunately, there is talk of a 'more active' weather pattern coming for next weekend. At this time of year, more active means storms, and storms mean wind and the inversion being blown out.

----------


## Delaney

Starting my new job tomorrow. At 48, I am still a bit excited !

----------


## dday9

What does it entail?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Or what does it entrail, if you have the guts?

----------


## wes4dbt

Fun football games this weekend.  Three of the four with games had a winning field goal on the last play of the game and the last went to overtime.  Also, three of the four games was won by the underdogs.  No Super Bowl ring for Brady or Rodgers this year.

----------


## dday9

I watched them all and they were all great.

----------


## dday9

Perhaps the most exhilarating was last night's game when something like 3 TDs and a FG were scored in the last two minutes of the game to tie it up.

----------


## dday9

But the game I'm most disappointed in was the Packers vs 49ers game.

----------


## dday9

It wasn't that I was rooting for the Packers or anything, I just hate it when a team dominates for 58 minutes of a game but makes game losing mistakes in the remaining time.

----------


## dday9

And there is no other way to put it, the Packers were dominating. Jimmy Garoppolo was playing like absolute garbage and should buy Deebo Samuel a Rolex for how he played.

----------


## dday9

Also, does anyone else feel like Cooper Kupp should get the MVP?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, Kupp was amazing. You have one receiver that is so dominant, how does he get THAT open so often?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I wasn't watching the actual games, but was following the Packers-49ers game online. When the score is that low for that long, only the defenses are dominating, and both did a fine job of that. After all, the Pack scored on the opening drive, then managed only a field goal for the rest of the game. That was a limp offense.

----------


## dday9

Just before going into the half they drove down to like the 30 yard line and then had their FG blocked.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I forgot about that one. Still, that amounted to zero points.

The Pack had the tools. They should have been able to put up more points, but they just didn't. A score that low is a rarity in the modern NFL. It just shows how impressive both defenses were during that game. A game like the Bills/Chiefs is more what you'd expect.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The weather may also have played a role. That was a bitterly cold game in one of the more interesting venues in modern sports. That should have favored the Packers, though. A warm weather team showed up at the house of a cold weather team to play outside. The weather probably helped both defenses, but the Packers should have been better suited to the game.

----------


## wes4dbt

It felt like GB was dominating.  SF's offense was terrible.  But GB score 7 on the opening drive then only scored 3 points in the last 55 minutes.  Time of possession was actually about the same.  It was a shocker when GB lost.  I got to say, I wasn't impressed with Rodgers play, he certainly didn't step up like Stafford, Allen, Burrows and Mahomes.  I mean Burrows was sacked 9 times and still found a way to win.

----------


## Delaney

> What does it entail?





> Or what does it entrail, if you have the guts?


I will design new robotic instruments for DNA Synthesis in a french company named DNA Script. I am a mechanical and robotic engineer in the R&D dpt. So I go from Aerospace to Medical applications.

----------


## dday9

Congratulations! That sounds like fun.

----------


## dday9

I actually cut my teeth working on HMI and PLC integrations for the pharmaceutical industry. Basically there was a big conveyor belt that had a vision system which monitored vials that I had to build a workflow around, it was fun stuff.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> It felt like GB was dominating.  SF's offense was terrible.  But GB score 7 on the opening drive then only scored 3 points in the last 55 minutes.  Time of possession was actually about the same.  It was a shocker when GB lost.  I got to say, I wasn't impressed with Rodgers play, he certainly didn't step up like Stafford, Allen, Burrows and Mahomes.  I mean Burrows was sacked 9 times and still found a way to win.


That's the way SF has made it that far: Their offense is terrible...and then, for some brief, shining, moment, it is terrific. Does anybody have faith in that offense? Probably not. They have a great defense and an inconsistent offense. The thing about inconsistency, though, is that sometimes it can be great. You never quite know what you are going to get, so the defense just has to keep them hanging around long enough for that moment of greatness.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I will design new robotic instruments for DNA Synthesis in a french company named DNA Script. I am a mechanical and robotic engineer in the R&D dpt. So I go from Aerospace to Medical applications.


Sounds like you're sticking with some pretty cool and interesting areas. They aren't fish, of course, but still pretty cool and interesting.

----------


## wes4dbt

> That's the way SF has made it that far: Their offense is terrible...and then, for some brief, shining, moment, it is terrific. Does anybody have faith in that offense? Probably not. They have a great defense and an inconsistent offense. The thing about inconsistency, though, is that sometimes it can be great. You never quite know what you are going to get, so the defense just has to keep them hanging around long enough for that moment of greatness.


Yeah, I understand how that works.  Been watching Pittsburgh use that formula for 50yrs.  Be interesting this weekend to see how Stafford handles the pressure.  In the AFC, after KC's performance Sunday, they will be big favorites.  The only thing the Bengals seem to have going for is the fact they beat them in the regular season.  I just hope they're close games.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That AFC game is looking like it will be a high scoring affair...which means it will probably end up being 7 to 3.

----------


## dday9

The post race cannot be second in the Chit-Chat. It must be first.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You were the one that made it second, right?

----------


## dday9

Egad!

----------


## Delaney

> The post race cannot be second in the Chit-Chat. It must be first.


you are a modo, block the other threads  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

Attachment 183756

----------


## dday9

lol https://static.wikia.nocookie.net/st...F484D28E1.jpeg

----------


## Bonker Gudd

the robots have escaped

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How would we know?

----------


## dday9

There is some interesting talk about Alexa taking over Dil in another thread.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Moti would support that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He'd just be disappointed to find out that Alexa wasn't a real person.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Or maybe he wouldn't know?

----------


## dday9

Neil Young to Spotify: It's either me or Rogan.
Spotify: Rogan.
Neil Young: Wait no, I didn't mean it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't think Neil Young has any interest in changing his tune. He hasn't for all these decades, he's rich as hell, and this is completely in character with his whole career. Spotify is chump change, to him.

----------


## dday9

Not really, it makes up 60% of his revenue now.

----------


## dday9

I'm ~190 posts away from passing up Parskie.

----------


## dday9

It's sad to know that there's no way he can pull away from me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Not really, it makes up 60% of his revenue now.


He just made $150 million by selling a portion of his catalog.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That Spotify stuff is a few thousand per million downloads, by one source I saw. That may be 60% of his current revenue, but it's also duck feed.

Furthermore, Neil Young has been doing things to sabotage his career as long as he's had a career. It has never mattered to him.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What still amazes me is that he got there so FAST. You took years to get as far. There must have been some SERIOUS churn going on in the Post Race back then.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Though, now that I think about it, there IS a way he could pull away from you, and it might even have something to do with how those post counts got so high: All it would take is merging in some other threads that he posted in before you were on the forum. His post count would rise, yours would not.

----------


## dday9

That would be fun.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He has a reputation count, despite having left us before reputations were added to the forum.

----------


## dday9

Who is the banned person at 5,100 posts?

----------


## dday9

Whoever it was must have had a hard ban because there are some posts where Parskie mentions "we're passed up 1000 posts" but the post count was like 940ish.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't think it is one person. I believe that is Guest. I forget what that account was used for.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> My red bum goes "wagga" in the moonlight.


Is that still true?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Indeed!
> 
> But when we all post some words on every visit we'll rach 1000 soon! (~800 remained) Sorry but this Messages was too long to post word by word


I think the Post Race probably did manage to reach 1000 posts. That was the goal. Now we're overachievers.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Whoever it was must have had a hard ban because there are some posts where Parskie mentions "we're passed up 1000 posts" but the post count was like 940ish.


The Post Race started so far back that it may well have been impacted by The Great Crash. A whole lot of accounts and posts got wiped away in a server crash. Some got restored, others didn't.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Who is the banned person at 5,100 posts?


I went to look up a banned person, and they are there, just with the Banned title. If it was more of a ban than that, I don't know about it, so I guess I'd need a little banned aid.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> Is that still true?


You want pictures?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, probably not.

----------


## wes4dbt

Another fun football Sunday.  

How does KC score touchdowns their first three possessions then their next eight possessions they only score 3 point.  How amazing is that.  

The NFC games was fun too.  Wasn't really rooting for either team but it did make happy to see Stafford get to the Super Bowl.  That guy took a beating for years in Detroit.  Another plus is I don't have to see bunches of people wearing all the 49er's gear.  I live @ 90miles from SF.   Can you believe there is over 20million people in So Ca.  and half the fans in their stadium are rooting for the other team.  That must suck.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In the first half, I figured KC was just going to walk away with that one. In the second half....they couldn't move the ball.

----------


## dday9

Dude, both games were phenomenal.

----------


## dday9

I was rooting for the Bengals because, well it's Joe Burrow and Ja'marr Chase. I was listening to the game on the radio on my way back home and when I got home I turned on the TV and told my wife "the Bengals just aren't able to stop Mahomes. He's 12/13 for 150 yards and 2 touchdowns" and then shortly after that he scored his third. But man that goal line stance at then end of the first half really changed the momentum.

----------


## dday9

I was rooting for both the Rams and the 49ers to continue in overtime indefinitely so that neither team won. But to that point, I am glad that Stafford is going to a Super Bowl. Pauvre bebe did take a beating in Detroit for years.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So many teams come out of the half with a different defensive strategy. That sure seemed to be the case with the Bungles. They couldn't do anything in the first half, but they sure could in the second.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I somewhat favor the Rams in the SuperBowl. I think their d-line will do mighty well against the o-line that allowed so many sacks in the regular season. Could be a high scoring game, though.

----------


## dday9

I was reading the bleacher report about the Bengals win and they were going over the various offensive weapons, but when then got to the offensive line they said "well, there's five of them".

----------


## wes4dbt

> I was reading the bleacher report about the Bengals win and they were going over the various offensive weapons, but when then got to the offensive line they said "well, there's five of them".


That's funny.  The Rams defensive line could be a real problem for the Bengals.  But the Bengals O line did a decent job against KC.  But Burrow did get sacked nine times against the Titans.  Who knows?  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The KC defense was good for a time in the middle of the season, but they were really bad to start the season, and reverted to form there at the end. Any good quarterback was lighting them up.

Could be a good game, and I don't particularly like or dislike either team, so I can root for both of them.

----------


## homer13j

Fun fact: The Cincinnati Bengals franchise wouldn't even exist if former Cleveland Browns owner Art Modell (spit) hadn't fired Paul Brown.

----------


## dday9

Could you elaborate? I've always wondered how a state like Ohio gets two teams when it doesn't seem large enough to justify it.

Texas makes sense. It is basically the size of 2 European countries. California makes sense, although they all seem to be around the same area.

----------


## homer13j

> Could you elaborate?


It was basically a clash between two giant egos. Paul Brown was one of the team's founders, part owner, head coach, general manager, and of course the namesake of the team. Art Modell (spit) was a Brooklyn businessman who purchased a controlling interest in the team in 1961, mostly with borrowed money.

Following the 1962 season (a disappointing 7-6-1 and 3rd place in the NFL East) Brown traded away all-pro halfback Bobby Mitchell and first-round draft pick fullback Leroy Jackson to Washington for Heisman Trophy winner Ernie Davis, who was diagnosed with terminal leukemia shortly after the trade. Modell was furious with Brown for making the trade and demanded Brown play Davis and Brown refused citing Davis' health concerns. Modell even brought in doctors who claimed Davis was healthy enough to play. Modell then fired Brown in January of '63. Davis never played a single down for the Browns and died the following May. Modell promoted assistant coach Blanton Collier to the head coaching job and he led the Browns to the 1964 championship with what was essentially Brown's team.

Brown stayed away from the game for five years collecting his salary from Art Modell (spit) until the rival AFL granted him a new franchise in Cincinnati where he was once again head coach and general manager. The Bengals began play in 1968. When the AFL and NFL merged in 1970 both the Browns and Pittsburgh Steelers franchises joined the AFL teams in the new American Football Conference to balance the number of teams in each conference.

And that's how Ohio ended up with two NFL teams. It really shouldn't be much of an issue since the game was invented in Ohio in the first place.

----------


## dday9

I still don't get why they kept the Bengals in the merger. It seems logical that the NFL would say, we can't have two teams in Ohio and Cincinnati is only 2 years old, so y'all don't make the cut.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, what you are saying is that the Browns have been dysfunctional from birth?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I do remember that I confidently predicted that the Browns would win their division this year. Sure nailed that one.

----------


## homer13j

> It seems logical that the NFL would say, we can't have two teams in Ohio and Cincinnati is only 2 years old, so y'all don't make the cut.


No, it doesn't seem logical. The 1970 census shows Ohio was the sixth largest state (5th in 1960) and Cincy was pretty much the same size as other AFL cities like KC, Buffalo, and Denver and considerably larger than Oakland and a few NFL cities at the time. The NFL had a real desire to expand and getting rid of franchises would be detrimental to that purpose.

What do you have against Ohio, anyway? We invented the damn game and only three states (all considerably larger) can claim as many D1 college programs.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Makes more sense to have two in Ohio than three in Florida. Cincinasty is a good sized city, as is Cleveland. Not so sure about Jacksonville.

If you think about cities in the area, there's Indianapolis, Chicago, Pittsburg, Cincy and Cleveland. Perhaps a case could also be made for Columbus, but those are all fairly large cities.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Besides, it's not like they are hogging the Super Bowl trophies.

----------


## homer13j

> So, what you are saying is that the Browns have been dysfunctional from birth?


No I'm saying they've been dysfunctional since Art Modell (spit) bought the team and began his long and troublesome history of meddling in its operation. The guy never played or coached a single down of organized football in his entire life. 7 championships (including four in the AAFC that don't really count) in the pre-Modell era and only one in Cleveland since that was Paul Brown's team, anyway. He got one more in Baltimore, but that was after he finally learned his lesson, quit meddling and let his hired staff run the team. Heck, Modell also ran Sam Rutigliano, Marty Schottenheimer, Bud Carson, and Bill Belichick out of Cleveland because they all refused to listen to his orders.

----------


## homer13j

> Makes more sense to have two in Ohio than three in Florida. Cincinasty is a good sized city, as is Cleveland. Not so sure about Jacksonville.
> 
> If you think about cities in the area, there's Indianapolis, Chicago, Pittsburg, Cincy and Cleveland. Perhaps a case could also be made for Columbus, but those are all fairly large cities.


I read somewhere that Jacksonville is the largest city in the US - in land area. And Columbus surpassed Cleveland in population when they annexed most of their suburbs and are currently the only big city in Ohio that's growing in population - mainly because of the ever-growing state government. All the rest of Ohio's cities are shrinking like George Costanza's manhood when he was in the pool.  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

I'm not against it, I guess I never realized how large Ohio is.

----------


## dday9

Bidi Bidi Bom Bom.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Needling Cleveland fans is one of the great joys in life.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I went to college roughly midway between Pittsburg and Cleveland in the late 80s when both teams really sucked (though Cleveland was slightly less bad). Most of the students were drawn from one of those two cities, or the area around them, so the Pittsburg-Cleveland games were always entertaining. The fans split their time between ripping on the other team and ripping on their own team.

When both teams are good, the rivalry is more tense. When only one team is good, the rivalry is really lame. When both teams suck, that's when it's the most fun.

----------


## homer13j

> Needling Cleveland fans is one of the great joys in life.


Hey, at least the Cavaliers are doing well even without whats-his-name.

----------


## dday9

I'm not a big basketball fan, but I am familiar with whats-his-name and his famous receding hair line.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I'm not a big basketball fan


I know, it's so damned hard to get 'em through the hoops.

----------


## dday9

Oh no, don't get me wrong. I love playing basketball, I just can't bear to watch it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm pretty much the same way. Highlights from basketball are probably the worst highlights of any professional sport. Curling highlights are better. In a basketball highlight you see...a bunch of people making shots that look pretty much like any other shot in the game. One team goes on a run, the other team goes on a run, none of it really matters because baskets are so very easy to come by that the whole first half barely matters to the outcome of the game.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I know, it's so damned hard to get 'em through the hoops.


The fans? Try using fans with smaller blades, it makes it easier.

----------


## wes4dbt

> The fans? Try using fans with smaller blades, it makes it easier.


Maybe he meant people.  In that case I'd suggest using younger, thinner fans.  It's easier and safer.

----------


## dclamp

Extractor fan?

----------


## dday9

dclamp!

How you doing? I remember a thread back in 2015ish when you were talking about setting up a bitcoin miner, did you ever get involved? Please tell me you did!

----------


## dclamp

> dclamp!
> 
> How you doing? I remember a thread back in 2015ish when you were talking about setting up a bitcoin miner, did you ever get involved? Please tell me you did!


I am glad that someone remembers that I was planning to do that. No one ever believes those stories. "I was going to do it..."

I didn't do it. Still poor.

----------


## dday9

Noooo! I was hoping I could brag about knowing a guy who actually did it!

But yeah, I remember you talking about setting one up. I remember looking at bitcoin because of your thread and thinking "I want to get in on this", then spent about 5 minutes realizing I had no idea what I was doing and then just gave up. I really wish I didn't now lol

----------


## dclamp

The reason I didn't go through with buying a miner was the fact that these people were selling the miners for profit vs keeping the miners for themselves to mine bitcoin. With that logic I kind of assumed there would be no money to make in mining bitcoin.

----------


## dclamp

Also just got my first job as a software engineer  :Alien Frog: 

Only took (looks at when I joined vbf) 16 years.

----------


## dday9

Nice! What type of work will you be doing?

----------


## dclamp

> Nice! What type of work will you be doing?


Web development. Sticking to the good ol PHP! And getting to work entirely from home. Will be a 10/10 experience. 

I am putting in my 2 week notice in a little bit.

----------


## dday9

Congratulations!

I really like PHP work. I mostly do MVC.NET (C#) during my day job, but I do PHP for my contract jobs.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> The reason I didn't go through with buying a miner was the fact that these people were selling the miners for profit vs keeping the miners for themselves to mine bitcoin. With that logic I kind of assumed there would be no money to make in mining bitcoin.


That's the way it always goes with goldrush mining: The miners don't make as much as the storekeepers that sell to the miners.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Bitcoin has been sinking pretty well, so it is either time to buy...or time to avoid....just like it always is.

----------


## dday9

Bitcoin's been rebounding. Right now it's up at ~$40,600 but still down from it's all time high.

----------


## dclamp

> Congratulations!
> 
> I really like PHP work. I mostly do MVC.NET (C#) during my day job, but I do PHP for my contract jobs.


Yeah I am pretty stoked. I have been doing PHP since about the time I joined here. I think I may have gotten the PHP subforum created. Its 2x my current salary and I will get to work remote. So its great.

----------


## dclamp

> That's the way it always goes with goldrush mining: The miners don't make as much as the storekeepers that sell to the miners.


Yep, that's exactly it. I probably could have made some money if I went through with it. But it wasn't worth the effort for me at the time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I never read that language right. It always sounds like you are saying it like this:




> I have been doing PCP since about the time I joined here.


It just sounds wrong.

----------


## dday9

What's wrong with a little PCP every now and then.

Freebase some PCP, chill out on the couch, stomp on the spider that's been bothering you, and then you come to only to realize that you've filled your drywall with a bunch of holes from a hammer convinced that you were killing a spider.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's pretty much what programming in PHP is like, too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, I have only written one thing in PHP, and it was trivial.

----------


## Delaney

"trivial" is a PHP function ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Seems reasonable.

----------


## homer13j



----------


## dday9

Must be chocolate.

----------


## dday9

What's bad is that the black and gold icing suggests it was done in NOLA when the Saints played the Colts in '09.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They should have ended it with a colon.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I sure hope the cake didn't have a layer of fudge in the middle. That would have been a bit hard to take.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was trying to make out the label. It says it's only 1/8th sheet, but I'd say it's full sheet. What I can't make out is that word right before cake. For that matter, I'm only really clear on the first and last words. Short something something cake. The second word looks like it should say 'seasonal', but the third letter sure looks like an R to me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The cake is a lie!

----------


## Elroy

I favor the Oilers in the Superbowl, but I've been burned so many times before, I just don't know.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, oil does tend to burn.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Houston, Elroy has a problem.

----------


## Elroy

> Houston, Elroy has a problem.


 :Smilie: 

I lived there for 50+ years, and darned if I didn't move to Tennessee, and Bud Adams picked up his team and followed me here.  (Actually, he got here a couple of years before I did.  And then, when he got too old to "meddle", the team started winning ... long after I'd given up on them.)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, he followed you. That's what happened.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That team should move to LA like every other team does.

----------


## wes4dbt

Good news.  Just saw that there is a luxury 24 person suite at the Super Bowl available for only $907,000.  I got $10, you guys come up with the rest and I'll book it.

----------


## dday9

Ill put in my $10 too!

----------


## wes4dbt

> Ill put in my $10 too!


At this rate the 24th person is going to have to put in $906,770.

----------


## dday9

The triangle of success!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The last person in any pyramid scheme always gets screwed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not putting in $10. I have no desire to go to LA, and I already have a party to go to.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Of all professional sports, football (American football for you philistines) is the one best viewed on television. There's just too much going on to watch it all in person.

----------


## dday9

It's not a pyramid scheme, its the triangle of success. Two completely different things.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Of all professional sports, football (American football for you philistines) is the one best viewed on television. There's just too much going on to watch it all in person.


Probably most sports, except baseball.  It's plenty slow enough to keep up with live.  But  going to a football game is an experience.  If it's your favorite team, it's like visiting the mother ship.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hockey is probably better in person than on TV.

----------


## dday9

I like to watch hockey on TV, but it's super fun in person.

Then again, when I was growing up we had the Ice Pirates in Lake Charles. It was kind of weird that South Louisiana had an ice hockey team, but man it was entertaining to watch in person.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Lots of activities at hockey games. It may be that they tend to be smaller, more intimate, venues. It might have to do with the three periods so that there are essentially two 'breaks' for the arena to fill with crowd engagement activities. It might be the fights.

----------


## Leadron

I have passed the screening period.

----------


## Leadron

Where my post must go through admin approval.

----------


## Leadron

My post has appeared immediately.

----------


## Leadron

I'm so happy.

----------


## Leadron

Lalalalalalalala  :big yellow:

----------


## FunkyDexter

It's a coming of age thing.  Now you have to jump over a fire and lick a frog.  Here's a three eyed one to be getting on with :Alien Frog:

----------


## dday9

Just joined the forum and then hopped into the Post Race?

You'll do good here.

----------


## Elroy

> Just joined the forum and then hopped into the Post Race?
> 
> You'll do good here.


hahaha, it's my fault.  Someone had told him that small posts with few words were better.

And I told him "nahhh", that's only over here, where there's some obsession with seeing how many posts we can get into a thread.   :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

What

----------


## dday9

Ever

----------


## dday9

do  .

----------


## dday9

You .

----------


## dday9

Mean?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh yeah, there was a fair amount of that early on.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still Leadron does seem to have gotten into the swing of things pretty quickly.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Probably even noticed that posts in CC don't count, post race or otherwise.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

The posters need to rise up and start posting.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Any kind of poster?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have some wall posters, but they tend not to post.

----------


## boops boops

Maybe because they are imposters...?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oooo, yeah, that's a good one.

----------


## dday9

Mardi Gras season is in full effect. It is pretty cool to see the damage from Ida integrated with the decorations.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Pretty good game. Too much pizza, though.

----------


## homer13j

> Mardi Gras season is in full effect. It is pretty cool to see the damage from Ida integrated with the decorations.


I was in "Nawlins" for Mardi Gras back in the '90s. I don't believe I've ever seen more drunk people in one place with the possible exception of Daytona Beach during spring break. I was also there for the Final Four back in '93. Significantly fewer drunk people. I love riding those rickety old streetcars.

Last time I was there they tore down my favorite (i.e. cheap) fleabag hotel to expand the Tulane Medical Center. Haven't been back since.

----------


## dday9

Tulane Medical Center is huge.

Coincidentally there is one of the largest homeless enclaves right there on Claiborne.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They're often a bit hard to find.

----------


## dday9

Fleas?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fleas aren't so hard to find as hard to catch. They tend to flee.

----------


## szlamany

Put a sock on it!

----------


## dclamp

> Put a sock on it!


You're still here!

----------


## szlamany

> You're still here!


You found me - yup - can't seem to flee!  It's my safe space - I just have to remember to keep out of the political threads!

I just realized you have a c-clamp in your avatar, lol!

----------


## dclamp

> You found me - yup - can't seem to flee!  It's my safe space - I just have to remember to keep out of the political threads!
> 
> I just realized you have a c-clamp in your avatar, lol!


I was reading through my old messages last night and remembered you left. Then checked your post history. You never left you phony! But yes, I agree with that. I steer clear of all political stuff these days. 

I think Static made the original background and then RobDog888 added the snow lol.

----------


## dclamp

I have also been chatting with wossname all morning on Google Chat, which is apparently a thing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Woss he doing?

----------


## dclamp

We were reminiscing on the good old day here. He is doing well!

----------


## szlamany

> I think Static made the original background and then RobDog888 added the snow lol.


Seems it might have been VisualAd - it's odd what memories I have in this head of mine...

https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....=1#post3406194

----------


## dday9

szlamany - I've updated your signature. The "Reserved SQL keywords" link led you to a porn website. Let me know if the new link is the intended one.

----------


## dclamp

> Seems it might have been VisualAd - it's odd what memories I have in this head of mine...
> 
> https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....=1#post3406194


How did you find that so quickly. Wow. Yeah it was visualad. I forgot about him. I wonder how he is doing. We used to chat regularly.

----------


## dclamp

> szlamany - I've updated your signature. The "Reserved SQL keywords" link led you to a porn website. Let me know if the new link is the intended one.


Suppressing the freedom of speech!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> szlamany - I've updated your signature. The "Reserved SQL keywords" link led you to a porn website. Let me know if the new link is the intended one.


It was a different kind of JOIN.

----------


## dday9

Inner join?

----------


## szlamany

> szlamany - I've updated your signature. The "Reserved SQL keywords" link led you to a porn website. Let me know if the new link is the intended one.


That's nuts!  Who would have done that?  We need a penetration test!  I feel violated!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If enough people were included, the SQL might have made use of the IN clause, though it's more likely to use either merge or union, especially the illicit union.

----------


## wes4dbt

Programmers dirty talk, classic!!!  Let ignore we work with software.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

SQL Porn: The most boring kind not imaginable.

----------


## dday9

Mais its the Mardi Gras balls in Louisiana!

----------


## dday9

No cute rabbits here, just alcohol.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The more alcohol you consume, the cuter the rabbits become.

----------


## dclamp

If you don't use protection, you will end up with some Injections you weren't expecting.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Risky.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I'm going to launch a big purple periscope.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Sorry, launch is off.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The whole darn conversation is off.

----------


## dday9

That's a rabbit. Not a very pretty one, but a rabbit none the less.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A harey subject, to be sure.

----------


## homer13j

> Inner join?


That's disgusting!

----------


## homer13j

> The more alcohol you consume, the cuter the rabbits become.


If it wasn't for alcohol, most of us ugly people wouldn't even exist.

----------


## homer13j

If anyone cares I finally updated my website. See my "home page" in my profile. Or don't.

----------


## dday9

You need a mobile friendly website.

----------


## dday9

I know someone (hint, its me) that can help.

----------


## homer13j

> You need a mobile friendly website.


Yes, it's on my to-do list.

----------


## homer13j

> I know someone (hint, its me) that can help.


I may take you up on that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now that the wave of spam has subsided, here we are.

----------


## Delaney

> Now that the wave of spam has subsided, here we are.


that's better than if the wave of spasm had sub sided...

----------


## dday9

Mardi Gras!!!!

----------


## dday9

Choo ma la! Je suis fatigue.

----------


## dday9

But to reiterate.

MARDI GRAS!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's certainly spring here, unfortunately. After an excellent December, we just had the second driest February on record. That's not good.

----------


## homer13j

> But to reiterate.
> 
> MARDI GRAS!!!


It was Paczki day here in Cleveland, and like most Polish words it's pronounced nothing like it's spelled.

----------


## homer13j

> It's certainly spring here, unfortunately. After an excellent December, we just had the second driest February on record. That's not good.


All our snow is finally gone here, and supposed to be in the mid-60s on Sunday! Of course that's no guarantee we won't get more snow. '22 sure made up for the lack of snow in late-'21.

In other news, on our hike tonight (actually last night 'cause it's past midnight here) my dog decided to roll in some poop. And not just any poop, either. I have no idea what animal it came from, but this was some exceptionally foul-smelling poop. Could have been from a human.  :Sick: 

So when we got back to the van I tied my dog's leash to the inside back door handle to 1. keep him as far away from me as possible and 2. keep him off the seats. Not a pleasant ride home to say the least. He got hosed off in the driveway before going inside for his bath. Oof, that was nasty. Good thing I have a cargo van with rubber floor mats instead of carpet.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Dogs are awesome. That's a great story.

I was in a car headed up to a cabin for the weekend, with another car following us. On a long, empty, stretch of road, they vanished. Since there was almost nowhere they could have turned off (and nowhere that they had any reason to turn off), we turned back to find them.

They had pulled into a recreational parking lot for some backcountry ski trails. The reason was that one of their dogs had developed sudden, explosive, diarrhea. They had some boxy car like a Honda Element (though I'm pretty sure it wasn't that), and the dog had coated a bit of it. That took a bit of cleaning.

----------


## szlamany

I'm busy for a few days, come back to check the Post Race and, wow, yikes - I got no words.

Let's move on, nothing to see here!

Random word of the day: Branch

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Because this place has gone to the dogs?

The word of the day is branch???? Are you trying to fork us?!?!?!

----------


## Delaney



----------


## dday9

That is beautiful.

----------


## homer13j

We hit 70 degrees today!

Yesterday's high temp was 38. LOL

And we'll still end up getting more snow before it's all over.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> We hit 70 degrees today


Must be some real strong winds you've got there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, even if that's only 70 degrees from the vertical. If it's 70 degrees from the horizontal, that would really be something....depending on how you look at it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That reminds me of hiking across a bog in a drizzle. I was on a narrow boardwalk, and not thoroughly enjoying the day. Looking over to my right, I could see the sun shining on the hills, with only a few cloud shadows here and there. I gazed upon the scene for a minute or two before it dawned on me that it was sunny almost EVERYWHERE else, yet it was raining on me. That didn't seem possible. As I noticed that, it was as if the universe had decided it had been found out, and the cloud blew away in an instant, leaving me in sunshine just as everywhere else was.

That sun came with a strong wind, though. The wind kept picking up more and more, and quite rapidly, too. Pretty soon, as I continued to stagger along the boardwalk, the wind was so strong that on two occasions, I lifted my foot and the wind blew me sideways such that I stepped off the boardwalk into the bog. 

At the end of the boardwalk, I had to climb a series of granite ridges. By then, the wind was so strong that I didn't have to stand upright. I could lean back on the wind, and it pushed me on up the trail. Unfortunately, it didn't push me straight up the trail, so I kept veering off across the rock faces (not vertical, of course, but at a reasonably steep angle, though shallow enough to be walked up without using ones hands). Every now and then I'd have to tack back to the trail, which was quite the fight in those winds, so letting it blow me diagonally up the rocks was easier.

I later heard that there was a wind gust to about 110 mph at a weather station on a peak that was in sight from where I was at the time. Therefore, I would put that wind at 70-90 mph. Sure dried me out mighty quick.

----------


## dday9

Les vents de careme are a blowin'!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That last post appears to have disappeared.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It wasn't important.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

No it hasn't.

----------


## dday9

Nor shouldnt it.

----------


## homer13j

> Les vents de careme are a blowin'!


Same here. I'm seeing how long I can go without turning the furnace back on.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It has yet to warm up that much, here, but it'll get there pretty soon.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

We're all going to warm up soon.

----------


## dday9

What about your avatar? I heard that Saturn was super cold.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Don't know about that, but like Saturn, there are rings of debris around Uranus.

----------


## dday9

Haa!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Silence, I am elite you know.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought you were just fanatic.

----------


## homer13j

"Has anyone seen the cat lately?"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Big cat.

----------


## Delaney

cats are good, taste like rabbit ..................(dog told me...)

----------


## homer13j

> Big cat.


Probably multiple cats.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, a golden retriever retrieved a bunch of cats? That's golden!

----------


## homer13j

What is the proper pronunciation for the capital of Ukraine? For as long as I can remember it's been "Kee-ev" but suddenly everyone is calling it "Keev." Which is correct?

----------


## dday9

The former is how it is traditionally pronounced and is using the Russian (and Germanic) pronunciation. I think news anchors have been purposefully pronouncing it in the anglophone equivalent as a slight to Russia.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Sort of. The pronunciation used by most news anchors is the one favored by Ukrainians, while the one that we all remember was the one favored by Russians. This means that there are almost certainly several layers of reasons going on here. The news anchors are likely using the Ukrainian pronunciation more in support of Ukraine, but the Ukrainian pronunciation might be, itself, a thumb of the nose to Russia.

----------


## dday9

I have a friend who is a first generation Ukrainian immigrant (immigrated when he was 4 in the early 80s). He was a bit upset over the "key've" pronunciation.

I asked why should he care? He's crapped all over his former country since I've known him. He said that it was "the point of it all".

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ex-pats can be a bit weird. They're either pining for the fjords, or casting aspersions. Never seems to be, "it's a great place, but I've moved on."

----------


## FunkyDexter

> The pronunciation used by most news anchors is the one favored by Ukrainians, while the one that we all remember was the one favored by Russians.


Yeah, that's my understanding and given the current situation I'm inclined to use Kyiv, it just seems polite.  I can't bring myself to order a Chicken Kyiv, chips and peas though.

----------


## dday9

I had no idea what a Chicken Kyiv was until now. That looks good.

I do something similar where I pound the chicken until it is flat, line it with provolone cheese and prosciutto, roll it up, and tie it with baking ties. I then cook it on the stove on a super high temp to get a nice color and then swap it to the oven at around 400 to finish cooking it.

I haven't done that in a while though, it is a lot of prep work.

----------


## homer13j

> I do something similar where I pound the chicken until it is flat


Is that more satisfying than choking it?

// Sorry, I'm divorced and it's been a while.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You need to make conch Kyiv. It would take a bit more work.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I had no idea what a Chicken Kyiv was until now.


That really surprises me.  I thought it was a pretty universal dish but perhaps it's more of a European thing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've heard of it. I'm pretty sure I've had it, but I can't say all that much about it. I never really tied it to Ukraine, before, though. It's kind of like hamburger or Buffalo chicken in that the name matches some place, but the reality is drifting from that place.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

> I've heard of it. I'm pretty sure I've had it


Have you had it or not?  I like it with *OH **** WWIII*

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, you're certainly more likely to get that because the Kyiv was not chicken.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Spring has sprung.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Whole lot going on in Chit-Chat, these days.

----------


## 2kaud

Definitely a hole.

----------


## Delaney

> Whole lot going on in Chit-Chat, these days.


what is in the lot ?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

More junk than you'd find on the average auto recycling lot.

----------


## dday9

One man's trash is another man's treasure.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The trash here does have some gems. It's largely a matter of perspective.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When the post race can fall so far, so fast, there is a lot of activity in Chit-Chat.

----------


## dday9

I am in the city today. NOLA finally lifted their mandates so I can come back. They did it just for me.

----------


## brad jones

Attachment 184461

 Yep.  :Smilie: 




> I am in the city today. NOLA finally lifted their mandates so I can come back. They did it just for me.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Oh look at my radish.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Speaking of which, tomorrow I do a bit of prep on the garden. Not much, as it's too early, but we're having a pretty good heat wave.

----------


## dday9

Oh man, the weather has been so nice these past couple of days. Right now, the feels like is 77 and we have a nice light breeze.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Feels like it's night, here.

----------


## dday9

Hmm, the post race has dropped down a few.

----------


## dday9

This aught to do it.

----------


## dday9

My neighbor is building a wooden fence, but that's a different type of post race.

----------


## dday9

The news in Ukraine is moving quickly too, but that is also a different type of post race.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I've got some letters I need to post urgently... you can see where I'm going with this.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm trying to upload simultaneous items to a REST service. That's a different kind of post and a different kind of race.

----------


## dday9

Strong storm system passing again tonight. Second week in a row. Apparently a tornado touched down in Laplace.

----------


## dday9

We dont get many tornados where Im at, were too close to the gulf. There was one about 9 years ago though.

----------


## homer13j

Everyone driving slower than you is an idiot, and everyone driving faster than you is a maniac.
-George Carlin

----------


## Delaney

> I'm trying to upload simultaneous items to a REST service. That's a different kind of post and a different kind of race.


if the service is at rest, you may have some dificulties to upload...

----------


## dday9

A service in motion, stays in motion.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Until the app pool crashes.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We haven't had rain here in a looong time. It feels like there hasn't been any rain in the valley this year, yet. That's not quite true, as we did get a few sprinkles a few weeks back, but it's been SUPER dry.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The sprinkles were chocolate sprinkles, though, which was nice.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Either that or the squirrels had gotten plenty of roughage.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd prefer to think that it was raining chocolate sprinkles.

----------


## dday9

I would prefer to think that it was raining chocolate squirrels.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The regular squirrels would probably like that. They'd like Reese's style even better (Reese's Rodents, a candy that never really took off the way chocolate rabbits did for Easter).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Chit chat was fairly moribund for quite some time, but not so much these days. Funny how that works.

----------


## Delaney

I'll cook any squirrel who would try to steal my Reeses. In France, for easter, we have chocolate squirrel. These ones you don't have to cook them  :Wink:

----------


## dday9

I like to go squirrel hunting. You need a lot if you want to make a gumbo, but if you snag like one or two then you can make a decent amount of dumplings.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, you just squirrel them away until you have enough?

That's nuts!

----------


## homer13j

Enraged wife stabs husband with ceramic squirrel because he didnt buy beer

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a blunt instrument. I've never seen a sharp squirrel. Heck, I've never seen one that I would consider even moderately bright. But that's still a blunt instrument. Can you stab with a blunt instrument? Well, can you stab effectively?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I guess he was the beerer of bad news.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Beer nuts.

----------


## FunkyDexter

If you're an angry drunk it's probably because you drink grizzly beer
If you start having mood swings, that'll be polar beer
and Guinness is black beer

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

I have found a side of the internet that I never knew existed.

----------


## dday9

For some reason, I am entranced.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I have found a side of the internet that I never knew existed.


 What side would that be?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> If you're an angry drunk it's probably because you drink grizzly beer
> If you start having mood swings, that'll be polar beer
> and Guinness is black beer


I've seen a grizzly beer in the wild, and plenty of black beer, but never a polar beer. You probably are aware that you can mix a grizzly and a polar. The result is not ideal.

----------


## dday9

Turtles wearing hats!

----------


## FunkyDexter

I recommend Cats that look like Hitler

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Cats that look like frogs wearing hats that look like turtles that look like Hitler.

----------


## dday9

More post!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Here you go

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have no stake in that post.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It was quick, though. You sure got that up post haste.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It made it to nearly 80 on Friday. It was snowing this morning. That's fun.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

66,297

----------


## demotivater

3301

----------


## dday9

2319!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

2112!

----------


## Delaney

11/04/2022

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

At first, I was wondering what was supposed to happen in November :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It reminds me when a buddy of mine was leaving for a different job and left his computer unlocked. I changed the localization settings to French. He was trying to get a report done before he left, and all the dates got switched around. He 'fixed' about half of them before he realized what had happened.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I ended up with a fish filed (incorrectly) in my files on the Friday before a three day weekend. My office smelled interesting by the time I got back in there on Tuesday.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I got my fish filed Friday.  Stat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I got my fish filed filleted and fried, Friday, friend.

----------


## Delaney

friday is the fried day for  fish

----------


## dday9

It is lent

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If a fish is lent...do you really want it back?

----------


## FunkyDexter

depends what it was lent against.  A nice pile of chips and some mushy peas?  Definitely.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Mushy peace?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why are you eating mushy peas, anyways?

----------


## dday9

> Hadoop actually sounds more like the way they greet each other in Yorkshire - Inferrd


What is Yorkshire? Is it like New York?

----------


## dday9

New York has their own language too.

----------


## dday9

Michael Scott saying "fuhgidaboudit" before going to New York.

----------


## dday9

I honestly tried watching the original "The Office" and it was absolute garbage.

----------


## dday9

I also thought that about the American remake for the first season too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Massachusettes has several different accents and strange phrases.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not so much in the states north of there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Those are all wicked different.

----------


## Delaney

I heard that the worst is in Texas

----------


## dday9

An accent that my wife absolutely loathes is something that I've dubbed "mumble twang".

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I heard that the worst is in Texas


Ye've nivir bin te Glasgee, ye wee scunner.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I heard that the worst is in Texas


Gatlinburg, Tennessee. 

I've driven across the country a few times. You can draw lines of increasingly pronounced accents. Those lines converge on Gatlinburg, or a point just a few miles east of there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Maybe Dollywood, actually, which is just north of Gatlinburg.

----------


## Delaney

> Ye've nivir bin te Glasgee, ye wee scunner.


Oh Yes I have been there! you close your eyes, open your ears and you know that you are in Scotland and nowhere else  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And then you get hit with a haggis.

----------


## Delaney

I prefer to sit and get that :

----------


## dday9

One of the benefits of a prolonged winter is that crawfish season gets stretched.

----------


## dday9

cest ci bon!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I prefer to sit and get that :


The term 'dogs dinner' comes to mind, when looking at that image.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's a bit of everything on that plate.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's a restaurant near here...or there was, which only opened for a day or two each year. What it served was a crayfish dinner. I never went there, because I'm pretty sure they were getting crayfish from the Snake River, as they were along a stretch of that river, and there wasn't an obvious alternative place they could have come from. They were in a desert, so bodies of water were not exactly common....and cows ARE common. I wasn't interested in eating anything that came out of that stretch of that river.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> The term 'dogs dinner' comes to mind, when looking at that image.


For me it was more "stand back, I'm going in".  But you American's have desert for breakfast, weirdos  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dday9

I will say that I got very spoiled living in the Lake Charles area because we could buy pond crawfish from central Louisiana (Opelousas, Mamou, etc.). But now that I'm living in the Thibodaux area, we basically only get spillway crawfish.

The crawfish raised in ponds (which were actually rice fields earlier in the year) are sooooooo much cleaner than from the spillways.

----------


## dday9

> For me it was more "stand back, I'm going in".  But you American's have desert for breakfast, weirdos


You pretend like we have cakes made in a pan for breakfast or something.

----------


## dday9

I believe there's even a church dedicated to said cakes.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I will say that I got very spoiled living in the Lake Charles area because we could buy pond crawfish from central Louisiana (Opelousas, Mamou, etc.). But now that I'm living in the Thibodaux area, we basically only get spillway crawfish.
> 
> The crawfish raised in ponds (which were actually rice fields earlier in the year) are sooooooo much cleaner than from the spillways.


It doesn't take long to spoil in the southern heat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And I don't know how to say 'Thibodaux' without a lisp.

----------


## dday9

It's chadron season, I think that I am going to introduce my kids to it.

----------


## dday9

I do not care for them me, but it is a tradition so I will cut it up and give it to the kids.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> It's charon season, I think that I am going to introduce my kids to it.


You mean this guy:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charon...%20the%20world

Be sure you bring coins.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I've got the pylons coming through tomorrow.

----------


## boops boops

Lay off the Easter eggs then.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Lay off them? Can you even find them?

----------


## homer13j

Happy Dyngus Day!

----------


## dday9

Ya dyngus

----------


## dday9

What character on that TV show used to say that.

----------


## homer13j

Nelson Muntz from The Simpsons.

----------


## dday9

AH! I see says the blind man.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I see said the blind carpenter as he put down his hammer and saw.

----------


## szlamany

Basic

----------


## dday9

I am going to make the assertion that BASIC is better than VB6. From what I have read on the various threads in this forum, VB6 is better than VB.NET. Ergo, BASIC is better than VB.NET.

----------


## dday9

Checkmate VB.NET

----------


## FunkyDexter

In the words of Eleanor Shellstrop, "Ya Basic"

----------


## Delaney

Yes!  Basic forever !  maybe, Gaouser would manage to code something useful with it  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

psh, nothing is better than fictional VB7. Heck, I've heard that it cures cancer.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm on vacation staying at a house beside a field with a flock of goats. They're quite entertaining. Last evening, as we were sitting on the patio, a gal walking by called over to say there was a small goat following her. I went out and retrieved the goat and returned it to the pasture from whence it escaped.

I'm not kidding around, either.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That goat managed to escape a few times. Twice that evening. I really got the neighbors goat. I wasn't trying to kidnap him, or anything, he just kept butting into our evening.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm pretty sure it was a baby goat, despite him constantly taking it on the lamb.

----------


## dday9

Wow. That was awesome.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Do we have a button fly site? What's with the 503?

----------


## dday9

I've asked Steve about it, but he's as in the dark as we are.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Do we have a button fly site? What's with the 503?


You moderators get all the good stuff.  We just get Error 504.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh, I get that, too. It alternates, just to spice things up.

----------


## Delaney

> That goat managed to escape a few times. Twice that evening. I really got the neighbors goat. I wasn't trying to kidnap him, or anything, he just kept butting into our evening.


Grilled goat is good, you didn't take the opportunity to taste it ? you could also try to get some milk to do some cheese.

(We French have a particular relation to food  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  and almost everything is food : either for the body or for the mind and soul )

----------


## FunkyDexter

I'm a big fan of curried goat... nom

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I'm a big fan of curried goat... nom


drool.... or curried mutton, and speaking of that




> you could also try to get some milk to do some cheese.


prefer a bit of Brebis myself

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There wasn't much goat there, so I wasn't about to bite it. It was just goats, too. I have mutton to do with sheep.

----------


## dday9

I like my lamb raw.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And silent, apparently.

----------


## dday9

I got a pay raise today.

----------


## dday9

It was unexpected. I opened my email today to find an email from my CEO saying that he reevaluated the market and internal salaries and determined that I needed a raise.

----------


## wes4dbt

> It was unexpected. I opened my email today to find an email from my CEO saying that he reevaluated the market and internal salaries and determined that I needed a raise.


That's good news.  Unfortunately, yesterday my son was told  that his raise was a mistake and they were cutting it in half.  He's not a happy camper.

Glad your news was good.

----------


## dday9

Oh man, that's terrible.

----------


## dday9

What does he do for a living?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Also, what was the amount. I'm getting a pretty nice raise in a couple weeks, but there have been plenty of years where raises were small enough that cutting them in half wouldn't have made much of a difference.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Just got home last night after a nine+ hour drive.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The drive sucked.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was coming from Zion National Park, though, and that was pretty spectacular.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The drive was NOT spectacular.

----------


## wes4dbt

> What does he do for a living?


He's an assistant manager in produce at a grocery store.

SH,

It was as small raise to begin with (less than 2%).  Which actually made it worse because he was already a little bitter about how small it was.

----------


## dday9

> Just got home last night after a nine+ hour drive.


On Saturday, I drove my camper to Lake Charles, then drove up to DeRidder, then drove back home. All in all it was about 9 hours, but it wasn't all at once.

I just hate pulling my camper. I don't go over 55 mph when pulling it and the roads absolutely suck here, so I feel every single bump.

----------


## dday9

> He's an assistant manager in produce at a grocery store.
> 
> SH,
> 
> It was as small raise to begin with (less than 2%).  Which actually made it worse because he was already a little bitter about how small it was.


Man, I'm really sorry to hear that. I used to work in the deli/bakery combo at Kroger's, which is unionized, and we were guaranteed a raise every so often. It was so minimal that it practically didn't make a difference. But I will never forget Mrs. Alice, the old lady I worked for. She was my department manager and I swear she practically lived at the store. She was 67 when I left and I remember asking her when she would quit working.

She was actually one of the reasons why I decided to get serious about getting into insurance. I remembered thinking that I didn't want to be getting paid peanuts and work until I'm dead.

----------


## wes4dbt

> She was actually one of the reasons why I decided to get serious about getting into insurance. I remembered thinking that I didn't want to be getting paid peanuts and work until I'm dead.


Yeah, no one wants to do that.  But it happens for a wide range of reasons.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nomad land.

----------


## dday9

> Yeah, no one wants to do that.  But it happens for a wide range of reasons.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not talking down on anyone.

I was very fortunate to have worked with her when I did. I was also very fortunate that my dad owned an insurance agency, so I knew I could get a job once I got licensed.

I'm just saying that I remember really admiring this woman and felt incredibly sorry for her because there was nothing I could do to really help her other than being the best employee that I could be which just didn't feel like it was enough.

----------


## dday9

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/...191700373.html

Wow

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ah, there's a thread for that.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, the post race!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Here's another article about it

----------


## dday9

Oof. That was accurate.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Couldn't resist it  :Smilie:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Bout time they put that out there without an ad wall in front of it.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> yesterday my son was told that his raise was a mistake and they were cutting it in half


WOW!  Now _that_ is some crappy management.

----------


## dday9

Nah, crappy management is the supervisor at the septic cleanout company. That was horrendous management.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was at a hatchery where we thought there was sewage leaking into the hatchery building. I volunteered to be lowered into a storm drain to try to snake a pipe that we found on the blueprints for the hatchery. That did no good, as that wasn't the source of the problem, but there were some mighty big rainbow trout swimming around my feet while I was down there.

The point was that we tracked the problem to a sewage uplift pump that had sucked up a stone and was jammed. A guy had to be lowered into THAT to fix the pump.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Somebody kept flushing while he was down there, even though we thought we had everybody blocked off. Nobody ever really did understand the plumbing of that hatchery.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No brown trout were involved.

----------


## homer13j

> I volunteered to be lowered into a storm drain to try to snake a pipe that we found on the blueprints for the hatchery. That did no good, as that wasn't the source of the problem, but there were some mighty big rainbow trout swimming around my feet while I was down there.


That should be worth a big fat raise right there.

I just started a new job making well over $100K. Which is about average for someone with my experience in NY, SF or Chicago, but huge money in a city where the cost of living is a tiny fraction of those places because nobody else wants to live here. LOL

----------


## dday9

Did you move recently?!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> That should be worth a big fat raise right there.


No. In fact, I'm not quite sure whether anybody even asked me. I just thought it would be fun, and it was, though ever since then, I've been tempted to bring a lawn chair, a beach umbrella, and a fishing rod, and set up over that manhole. Not so much to catch the fish, but mostly because it would make for such a hilarious picture.

----------


## dday9

Hello

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Are you here?

----------


## dday9

No, I am there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, that's neither here nor there.

----------


## dday9

This post serves a purpose.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're doing a bit better on rain. Unfortunately, it would have been much better had this fallen as snow in January or February, rather than falling as rain in April and May. This has been a bit of a trend, or late.

----------


## Delaney

Next Wednesday I will be on your ground. forcast is 82°F

----------


## dday9

We have been in the 80s pretty much all week, but there is a bad set of thunderstorms rolling through so hour high today is... well 86. Crap, I just looked at the weather and it looks like it stops raining at noon which means that it will get hot and humid.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm expecting more rain this afternoon, but then an unusually cold air mass will move in. The highs for the next few days will be only in the low to mid 50s. Quite odd for May.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> We have been in the 80s pretty much all week


White socks, slip on shoes, leggings, puff ball skirts and terrible music

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, today we'll be in the 70s, so you might call that bell-bottom weather.

----------


## Peter Porter

It was in the 60s today, with a little rain, and inter-cloud psychedelic-like lightning show! It was a trip!

----------


## Bonker Gudd

We've had plasma and rice today.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That wasn't rice.

----------


## Peter Porter

> We've had plasma and rice today.


How'd it taste?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Peter Porter

> That wasn't rice.


Or maybe it was.

Bonker probably pissed off his neighbor recently, so they pelleted his property with it during the storm.  :big yellow:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The big questions is: Did they move?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The grains of rice, I mean.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If they moved...that's a bad sign.

----------


## Jacob Roman

> If they moved...that's a bad sign.


The only thing I want moving is my crypto. I got nearly $1000 invested into it and this market crash isn't helping  :Mad:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, it wouldn't be helping anywhere else, either.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm kind of thinking the market was a bit inflated to begin with, so this might just be a correction....or not.

----------


## dday9

Monero is up

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How are protista doing? They usually rise to the occasion.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Shiba Inu is where the money is at  :big yellow:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Never even heard of it. Some crypto currency is too crypto for it's own good.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We had a heavy, wet, snow storm today. There are trees and branches down all over the place. Interesting thing to have happen in May.

----------


## Delaney

Strange weather, snow storm in may in Idaho and 82 to 96 in Augusta, GA where I will be. I don't know for Idaho but for Augusta it is a bit hot for this time of year.

----------


## dday9

I'm going to be in Augusta, GA. for the first weekend of June for a wedding.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not in Augusta....just for your information.

----------


## dday9

I'm not in Michigan either.

----------


## dday9

Right now I'm at localhost:4200

----------


## FunkyDexter

That's a coincidence, I've been trying to call you all morning.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What have you been trying to call him?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We got snow on Monday, then a hard freeze once it cleared off. Since the leaves were out on the trees, there were trees down all over Boise, the city of trees (now with less trees!). Some of that has been cleared up, by now. Just looked at the weather: It will be in the 80s this weekend.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The jet stream makes something of a fence between the cold polar air mass and the temperate regions. As the temperature differential between the two air masses declines, the jet stream will become more deeply sinusoidal, which will cause more wackiness.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Idaho doesn't NEED more wackiness.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

As a result of the wacky weather, kids started putting appendages on potatoes.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Our potatoes already have eyes. What more do you need?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And then there's this: Coming soon to a...truck stop near you.

----------


## mr.meeseeks

test

----------


## dday9

Visual Basic .NET is too bloated, but don't worry he went to the doctor and got prescribed some medication.

----------


## Niya

lol....

----------


## gaouser

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegie

----------


## gaouser

"süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü" (a st-pid turkish meme)

----------


## gaouser

ok ok ok

----------


## gaouser

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegie

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Visual Basic .NET is too bloated, but don't worry he went to the doctor and got prescribed some medication.


For anybody who is wondering what DDay is referring to...well, that post was well in keeping with Post Race, but was posted by somebody who has been going through some bad times and doesn't need it made any worse, so I removed the post for the time being.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Meanwhile, it is clear that gaouser FULLY understands the Post Race and is entirely in the spirit of the thing.

----------


## Niya

> Meanwhile, it is clear that gaouser FULLY understands the Post Race and is entirely in the spirit of the thing.


Sauce?

----------


## dday9

Spicy sauce.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's spring. New threads are sprouting all over the place, and the temperature is rising. Usually, the temperature causes the new sprouts, but this seems like the other way around.

----------


## Peter Porter

> It's spring. New threads are sprouting all over the place, and the temperature is rising. Usually, the temperature causes the new sprouts, but this seems like the other way around.


My garden has sprouted around 10 different kinds of weeds all over the place, like the maddening number of threads that has popped up!

Something seriously needs to be done... about my garden!  :big yellow:

----------


## Peter Porter

> And then there's this: Coming soon to a...truck stop near you.


I know someone who would think that truck tour is actually hauling a huge potatoe.

He's wants his daughter to take him to the building that houses the Escherian Stairwell next week.  LOL!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I need to get out and work on the garden a bit, now that the weather is nice.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Get out and get naked.

----------


## dday9

I just read "keep the post race weird"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Get out and get naked.


The neighbors objected. :Cry:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm too tired to finish thi

----------


## dday9

S    .

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm much refreshed today.

I wouldn't have capitalized the S, except by mistake, and wouldn't have added a space between the s and the period, but otherwise that was right.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hey...wait a minute...how did I get home yesterday???

----------


## dday9

Home is where you make it.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, I made it, so I'm home.

No idea what that picture is, though.

----------


## dday9

Joe Dirt

----------


## dday9



----------


## FunkyDexter

Ha, don't recognise the clip but was he in the Waterboy?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Reminds me of this:-

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I remember Hot Fuzz. I guess I never saw Joe Dirt.

----------


## dday9

> Ha, don't recognise the clip but was he in the Waterboy?


Good ole Farmer Fran.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Three days of eating too much and doing too little.

----------


## dday9



----------


## wes4dbt

I spent last night at my granddaughter High School graduation.  Outside, 2hrs in 100 degree heat.  I'm getting to old for that crap.  lol

----------


## Delaney

is there again this year risk of great fire in California ?

----------


## dday9

Every year that ends in a number is a greater risk for fire in California.

----------


## wes4dbt

> is there again this year risk of great fire in California ?


I'd say there is.  We are still having yet another drought year.  One of the worst on record.  We're just coming into our summer months.


Edit:  I'd like to add, what people aren't talking much about is the effect this drought will have on American agriculture.  California is a very large state, over 163,000 sq. miles (much larger than Germany, France is 210,00) with a huge amount of agriculture.  Our water reservoirs are getting lower every year and it wont be long before there just wont be enough water to support growing these crops.  I'm worried that many of our ag based cities going into a death spiral.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The rule of thumb is this: If it's a wet winter, then that will cause a lot of vegetation growth in the spring, which will increase the fire danger later on in the year. If it's a dry winter, then things will dry out more, which will increase the fire danger later on in the year. If it's an average year, it will do both, which will increase the fire danger later on in the year.

The only real difference, of late, is that 'later on in the year' is now beginning in January.

----------


## dday9

Subsidies help keep agriculture in California when it should be moved elsewhere. Almond subsidies are the worst because the trees require so much water comparatively speaking. 

But this is the post race. So free almonds for everyone! Just get your voucher validated by Steve.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Subsidies are probably not quite as big a deal as the water law in the west. It made a lot of sense, at the time, and it's still a pretty good way to approach things...but it does cause some perverse incentives.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not a great subject for the post race, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Neither is this one.

----------


## dday9

But this one is.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's true.

----------


## Peter Porter

But what if....

----------


## dday9

Peter Parker was your cousin?

----------


## dday9



----------


## Peter Porter

> Peter Parker was your cousin?


I'm gonna put some dirt in your eye.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's some weird stuff, spidey.

----------


## dilettante

We have lost most of our power dams here.  They are gradually being removed or bypassed prior to removal because they altered the environment so drastically.  Most of the flood-control dams have also been replaced by less destructive alternatives.  There are still an awful lot of smaller dams originally built to provide irrigation reservoirs or power sawmills and gristmills for grain.  A few bigger cities also "channelized" rivers to control flooding and gain central real estate and future plans aim at trying other alternatives.  All very expensive, and so it rolls out slowly.


A more immediate priority here today is improving drainage systems.  As rain and snowfall patterns shift, a lot of structures often run over their capacity.  A big worry here is when draining excess runoff results in crossflow with "sanitary" (sewer) systems which can lead to untreated water going into bodies of water.

Of course increasing seasonal and annual precipitation volume also impacts agriculture.  You have to dry fields out at least a bit before you can begin to plant each season, let alone harvest later on.


So it probably sounds pretty soggy looking in from the outside.  But drought periods are still with us and higher winds and temperatures can make those more extreme when they occur as well.

----------


## Peter Porter

Um... For you guys who spend alot of time on VBForums for some reason, here you go!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This post should not be read.

----------


## 2kaud

So why is your name red?

----------


## FunkyDexter

Sheer embarrassment.

----------


## Peter Porter

You guys better not watch this video.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now my face is red.

----------


## gaouser

caaa

----------


## gaouser

baaa

----------


## gaouser

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## gaouser

Im gonna pass 318

----------


## gaouser

And be the stupidest turkish vbforums user in guinness record book

----------


## gaouser

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## gaouser

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee|eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew

----------


## gaouser

NIEFGOBEGJOAEGBGVIIOERIOBRBOIRIOGRBIGBOIGBUOGBGGRGRGr

----------


## gaouser

dbfbubdhbdfhbfbhhbdfshbdfhbdfsjbhdfbhdfbbbbbbbbbbbfdbdfbsdfkbjjjjjjjjjjjjjjlkdfbfdjblbdfssssssssssss  ssssssssssssssjbdfbfdjbkdfs

----------


## dday9

Im the stoopidist Cajun on VBForums, so I got you beat there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How many posts does it take the average person to notice that posts in Chit Chat and the Test Area don't count towards post count?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Probably less than nine.

----------


## Peter Porter

> How many posts does it take the average person to notice that posts in Chit Chat and the Test Area don't count towards post count?


No one has ever thought about the count as game points. Gaouser probably got the idea from mmx88_ValidUser's website.

They have to be related!

----------


## Delaney

maybe someone will teach him the notion of "Game Over"...

----------


## Niya

Oh he got banned again?

----------


## Niya

I've never seen a single person get this many bans anywhere.......

----------


## Delaney

Ah I just discovered that in fact someone taught him the notion of "Game Over" (he is banned)

----------


## Delaney

> I've never seen a single person get this many bans anywhere.......


I am not sure he is single in his head and it may explain the contains of some of his threads

----------


## Niya

Well except for Surfer4Life way back in the old Starcraft communities. One of the most entertaining online personalities I have ever seen. Dude's been banned from online spaces more than any human I have ever seen.

----------


## Niya

> I am not sure he is single in his head and it may explain the contains of some of his threads


I'm not sure he is even human. Could be an AI from a lab somewhere gone awry.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No. A perhaps, but not I.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There are people who have been banned quite a bit, and for longer. People just don't keep track. We've even had people who asked to be banned because they were a bit too literally an 'addicted member'. They wanted to be disallowed from visiting the site while studying for something, if I remember right.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And then there was the guy who I said was figuring out the AUP using the Braille system. He's still around, though infrequently, and much settled down...in every way. He was a bit of a lunatic, when younger, and that spilled over into his posting.

----------


## Delaney

> I'm not sure he is even human. Could be an AI from a lab somewhere gone awry.


are you sure of that ?  :Big Grin:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pale-throated_sloth

----------


## Niya

Sounds like this place used to be fun.

----------


## Niya

The old internet sure was a lot of fun. Lots of good memories.

----------


## Niya

But now that politically correct leftists have taken over the internet, it's no longer fun. Amazing online personalities like Surfer4Life could not exist in today's climate. Too many snowflakes would get their precious feelings hurt.

----------


## Niya

I sure do miss the old internet. It was way better than the dumpster we have today with a bunch of politically correct idiots running around banning all who don't buy into their idiotic ideologies.

----------


## Niya

> are you sure of that ? :d https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/pale-throated_sloth


lmao

----------


## Niya

OMG I managed to find remnants of Surfer4Life's online persona still around today. <Link Removed> is one particularly legendary post still in existence!  Of course it's only 0.01% of his glory. The forums he called home no longer exist today so all of his most epic rants can never be enjoyed again. Say what you will about Surfer, that dude was fire. His trash talking was legendary in the Starcraft BGH community and while he received a lot of push back from the community, we all secretly enjoyed seeing him go off on somebody that rubbed him the wrong way. That post is a snapshot of history right there. A taste of what the old internet was like when epic rants like that were common place. Seeing that post again makes me miss the old days so bad!

----------


## Niya

Even Surfer's most tame posts would be insta-ban on the leftist infesting watering holes of today like Reddit and Twitter.

----------


## Niya

Removed By Mod

----------


## Niya

Why God.....why did you let leftists ruin everything!!!!!

----------


## Niya

Why god!!!!! Whyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!

----------


## Niya

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!

----------


## dday9

This race is posty.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> But now that politically correct leftists have taken over the internet, it's no longer fun. Amazing online personalities like Surfer4Life could not exist in today's climate. Too many snowflakes would get their precious feelings hurt.


Yeah, and mostly you.

It wasn't different, at least not here, aside from the fact that we were all a whole lot younger. You were, too. Don't be so quick to attribute the changes you see to some kind of policing. It could just as easily be the fact that we are all a whole lot older. I would guess that the demographic profile on this site has seen an average age shift of at least 10 years. The people who were around when I started, tended to also be in their twenties and thirties. If they came back now, they wouldn't be so young. A bunch of them are still around, too. 

Also, I remember when somebody started a non-politically correct thread...and everybody jumped on them with both feet until they finally deleted the thread after a couple pages. Back then, the OP could delete a thread by deleting the first post in the thread, and they did. So, if you think it was so different...yeah, right. Sounds like nostalgia, to me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Niya the snowflake.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This forum did tolerate cruder language, but not cruder ideas. Heck, I got banned for making a pun that was only very slightly blue, but was in no way mean. It just made a play on the different meanings of the word bush.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Niya the snowflake.


We're all unique, so we're all snowflakes.  lol

As far as what this site tolerates, I don't see an issue.  I don't see opinions being suppressed, you just can't be aggressively insulting or hateful when you express them.  This seems to be the norm on other forums I visit.  And a good norm,  I enjoy an insult or two but at least make an effort to be polite about it.  lol  

But I have no idea about Twitter, never use it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, but he's the only one moaning about excessive sensitivity. In other words, he's the only one sensitive to sensitivity. He doesn't see it, but he's what he's complaining about, just viewed from a slightly different angle.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's my only objection to Niya: He IS what he's complaining about, just a different shade.

----------


## wes4dbt

> That's my only objection to Niya: He IS what he's complaining about, just a different shade.


I get it.  People complaining about people who complain.  Your feisty today.   lol

----------


## Niya

The problem is not their complaining. The problem is they use use soft and hard power to stifle debate. I'd have no problem if it was just a bunch of people arguing back and forth. But when people start getting fired from their jobs, losing big contracts or even getting banned from online spaces like Twitter just because some crazy leftists didn't like what they said, that's when I have a problem.

I also find it interesting that go-to response of leftists to opposition is to silence them. This tells me that whatever they are advocating for cannot stand up to scrutiny so. People who are sure their ideas have merit aren't afraid to have it scrutinized. This is precisely the problem with Twitter and one of the bigger reasons why Elon wants to buy it.

----------


## Delaney

be careful, if you turn 3 times to right, you turn left  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> The problem is not their complaining. The problem is they use use soft and hard power to stifle debate. I'd have no problem if it was just a bunch of people arguing back and forth. But when people start getting fired from their jobs, losing big contracts or even getting banned from online spaces like Twitter just because some crazy leftists didn't like what they said, that's when I have a problem.
> 
> I also find it interesting that go-to response of leftists to opposition is to silence them. This tells me that whatever they are advocating for cannot stand up to scrutiny so. People who are sure their ideas have merit aren't afraid to have it scrutinized. This is precisely the problem with Twitter and one of the bigger reasons why Elon wants to buy it.


You're really going out on a limb when you say you know why Elon Musk wants to do ANYTHING. It's why YOU want him to buy it, but what he actually wants...who knows. I'd guess he never intended to buy it, at this point, but it's just a guess.

Still, if it was just debate, that would be one thing. Perhaps in your country it IS nothing but debate. In the US, it's the right to discriminate that is being fought over. The right to be racists. The right to be xenophobic. The right to silence those you don't like by putting a rope around their necks. 

If it ever just becomes the right to debate, that would be amazing. Of course, the debate isn't based on data. People are 'debating' by putting up youtube videos. 

Also, you're celebrating somebody for being obnoxious and offensive. You are aloud to be all of that, but not everywhere. You never have been allowed to be like that everywhere. You certainly haven't ever been allowed to be like that here. I was pointing out that this has never been a 4Chan cesspool. There have always been lines. They've moved a bit over the years, as different moderators came and went. There were a LOT more bans at one point, and a lot more lenience today. There was also a time when language almost didn't matter (see the snake thread as an example), but never a time when intolerant and ignorant positions were not met by strong push back. Stronger than today, even. 

There are places where you still need to act polite, even if you aren't.

----------


## dday9

Two wrongs dont make a right. But three lefts do.

----------


## dilettante

> In the US, it's the right to discriminate that is being fought over. The right to be racists. The right to be xenophobic. The right to silence those you don't like by putting a rope around their necks.


Surely you don't actually believe any of that?

----------


## dday9

Absolutely I do. I just stood there, turned three times, and now I'm facing right compared to where I started.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Surely you don't actually believe any of that?


Yes, every word of it. I suppose you could say that's not ALL that is being fought over, but as far as what Niya is talking about, that's what is being fought over. The people I know who feel silenced say that because they are not allowed to say what they want to say...which is that people who don't look like them are stupid, lazy, and shouldn't exist. They don't have constructive contributions, they just have some beliefs and they don't feel allowed to share them.

----------


## dday9

This post does not have any constructive contribution.

----------


## FunkyDexter

@Niya I've said before to watch the language.  And you definitely need to watch the language in the posts you're linking to.  I'm going to clean some of that up, please don't post its like again.

Edit>I've removed the posts and links with offensive language.  I've left enough in place to demonstrate the point you were trying to make.

----------


## dday9

What do you call 100 rabbits hopping backwards?

----------


## dday9

A receding hare line.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Ha!  Nice one.

----------


## dday9

My wife sent me to the store to pick up 6 cans of sprite.

----------


## dday9

When I got home, I realized I picked 7up.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Surely you don't actually believe any of that?


You should know by now that his name is "shaggy" not "Surely".   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FunkyDexter

A hospital.  What is it?

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

> "Code is like humor. When you have to explain it, its bad."


 - Cory House

----------


## dday9

I am very closing to becoming number 3 in total posts in the post race.

----------


## dday9

I'd like to take this moment to thank all my fans.

----------


## dday9

Specifically this one:

----------


## dday9

But not this one:

----------


## FunkyDexter

Are you a tractor?

----------


## dday9

Tractor goes hadoop.

----------


## dilettante

Waiting to see the 💩 hit it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm neither a tractor...though I guess I can say that I'm a tractor fan. I've never been not one.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I prefer weather shielded fans, myself. I tend to leave one in a window that I leave open. When it rains...the fan gets wet.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Only sometimes, but it's always better when the house doesn't burn down.

----------


## Peter Porter

YouTube Smava ads are so freakin' annoying!

----------


## Peter Porter

No matter how long the video is, this freakin' unskippable German Smava ad pop-ups every 3 minutes, followed by a skippable ad.

----------


## Peter Porter

The latest White House news conference, an hour and nine minutes long, showed the same Smava ad every 3 minutes!

----------


## Peter Porter

That's 23 freakin' times!

----------


## Peter Porter

I thought about stopping the video after the first 9 minutes, but decided to watch it till the end just to see how many times this ad pops up.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What is smava? I'm certainly not going to go searching for it, lest it start following me around.

----------


## Peter Porter

> What is smava? I'm certainly not going to go searching for it, lest it start following me around.


It's a German peer to peer lending app that matches people and businesses with lenders and borrowers.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If they're doing that much advertising...it would make me suspicious.

----------


## FunkyDexter

We've got a similar thing over here called FundingCircle though they've stopped taking on new lender at the moment.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Guess they closed their circle.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I hear they foreclose on their loans really aggressively.  They can be a really vicious circle.


(^This is not actually true, I was just in it for the pun)

----------


## dday9

Half of a hole is still a hole.

----------


## wes4dbt

Yeah, but a whole hole is a whole lot more hole.

----------


## dday9

Holy cow

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Yeah, but a whole hole is a whole lot more hole.


That swole hole is very droll....LOL.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This thread has been steered unerringly back to inanity.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I knew we could do it.

----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## dday9

Ohh yeah. Chickachickahhh

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Another weekend, more rain. Interesting times for a desert.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Where was all this precipitation in the winter, when it could have fallen as snow and lingered longer?

----------


## dilettante

Oh-oh-oh-oh oppa Gangnam Style

----------


## Peter Porter

> Where was all this precipitation in the winter, when it could have fallen as snow and lingered longer?


Winter use to be extreme ages ago in Germany. It would last for months, but now we're lucky if we get a couple of days of snow.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

> Where was all this precipitation in the winter, when it could have fallen as snow and lingered longer?


Kinda Lingers.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't mind the lack of snow in the valleys, but the mountains are the store for water.

----------


## dday9

Do you have to? Do you have to? Do you have to let it linger?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Doesn't that song have a line like, "giving you the finger?" If not, it probably should.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The fact that DDay is likely to move into second place in the Post Race just shows how incredible that first place person was. It takes real dedication to get that high up, even if there isn't a post delay.

----------


## Peter Porter

After being trapped in a drive-thru for more 20 minutes, they gave me a Filet-O-Fish instead of a Big Mac! I thought about checking my order, seeing the manager dealing with 3 complainers near the pick-up window, but it was insanely loud with everyone beeping their horns!

Someone is out of a job tonight.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ya know, if you eat fast enough, you can't even taste what it is anyways.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've lost a few good shoes that way, and possibly a cat.

----------


## dilettante

Al should retitle that.  I'm thinking "The Empty Lives of Millennials Pushing 40."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I prefer his older works:

----------


## Peter Porter

> I prefer his older works:


Which was this one?

----------


## dday9

Amish Paradise

----------


## Peter Porter

> Amish Paradise


Too bad AL doesn't have it on his channel. It wouldn't have been blocked.

I can still watch it from another channel on YouTube.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Around 11 last night, a lightning bolt hit pretty close to my house. There was virtually no pause between light and sound, so the strike had to have been within about 0.2 miles. Considering that I live in a suburb, and am surrounded by houses in a radius greater than 0.5 miles, somebody had a much more exciting evening than I did.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

My mother law was hit by lightning and survived decades ago, she was holding an umbrella in a storm and a smaller off-shoot of the lightning hit her, coming out of her leg. She still has the scar.

----------


## Peter Porter

The building where I work was hit by lightning a week ago. Working on the top floor with overhead windows, when it hit, everything in our office dissappeared in a flash of light, like if we got nuked.

With our soundproof glass which blocks the sound of airplanes and heavy raindrops, we still heard the strike, but it wasn't deafening.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've been on a planet that got hit by lightning, a few times.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Apparently on Venus the lighting is so slow that a human could run away from it.

----------


## dday9

Booker, I am convinced that your account is purely AI driven and slowly getting smarter (or dumber) by learning off of the Post Race.

#provemewrong

----------


## Delaney

> Apparently on Venus the lighting is so slow that a human could run away from it.


Yes but with the pressure and the sulfuric acid rain, he won't go very far...

----------


## Delaney

the first Russian probes on Venus had a lifetime of 0 minutes, they crushed before landing because the pressure on ground is about 75-100 bars (1000-1450 PSI). the next two had a life time of less than one hour...

----------


## dday9

I remember reading about that in one of the cold war era books.

It is interesting to see that the USSR focused on Venus whereas the USA focused on Mars. I'm sure there was a pissing match in there somewhere, but I wonder why after the moon they both diverged on "what is next".

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Booker, I am convinced that your account is purely AI driven and slowly getting smarter (or dumber) by learning off of the Post Race.
> 
> #provemewrong


Booker?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why not send a lander to Mercury? I hear the sun there is quite bright.

----------


## dday9

Darn autocorrect.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I remember reading about that in one of the cold war era books.
> 
> It is interesting to see that the USSR focused on Venus whereas the USA focused on Mars. I'm sure there was a pissing match in there somewhere, but I wonder why after the moon they both diverged on "what is next".


I'd say once we found out what the conditions were like on Venus we lost interest.  Mars gives you the possibility to send a human, colonize, mine or maybe use as a stepping stone to more distant places.  Plus who want to go even closer to the sun.  lol

----------


## dday9

"The motherland is cold. Let us inch closer to the sun." - some Russian scientist probably

----------


## Delaney

> I'd say once we found out what the conditions were like on Venus we lost interest.  Mars gives you the possibility to send a human, colonize, mine or maybe use as a stepping stone to more distant places.  Plus who want to go even closer to the sun.  lol


That's exactly what happened. Venus was a good choice as it has the same size than earth and at that time, they didn't know about the pressure and the atmosphere because the whole planet is cover by clouds. 

in fact it look pretty much like Mars
picture of venera 9 (the first picture of venus)


picture from venera 13

----------


## Delaney

> Why not send a lander to Mercury? I hear the sun there is quite bright.


Mariner 10 was the first probe going near Mercury in 1975 and has taken a few picture. the planet has no interest as it is a big rock in space. it has not atmosphere and is too close of the sun

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As if that ever stopped anyone.

----------


## Delaney

why bother with Mercury when you have everything you need on the Moon

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Because it's there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Better suntans?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Lower real estate prices?

----------


## Delaney

> Lower real estate prices?


That's a good point but higher price of transportation

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that will keep the real estate prices down, but I believe there might be a bus service via Amazon in the near future.

----------


## dday9

I don't think the rain forest would want to be that close to the sun.

----------


## wes4dbt

We could rename the world, Sauna.  For a while, but after all the water is evaporated I thing we should name it "The Rock".

----------


## dday9

If humans go there then I dont think I would want to smell what The Rock is cookin'

----------


## Delaney

> Yeah, that will keep the real estate prices down, but I believe there might be a bus service via Amazon in the near future.


I think Elon already tried some autonomous car flying into space, that's maybe the solution but the travel will still take some time. I'm not sure you will be able to spend your weekend in your Summer house very often.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I wonder what Mercury smells like?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The planet, I mean, not the metal.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And certainly not the Greek god.

----------


## Peter Porter

> I wonder what Mercury smells like?


I've read that Mercury smells a wee bit like sodium, so it's almost odorless.

----------


## Peter Porter

But we can change that if we can get Elon to send a volunteer there in a future flight!

----------


## Peter Porter

I'm sure we can talk Gaouser into going!  :big yellow:

----------


## Peter Porter

A trip like that is equal to tens of thousands of posts, which would make him leapfrog past jmcilhinney's level...

----------


## Peter Porter

...reaching "God of Nuts" status!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He's doing that without the post count.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm a bit surprised we haven't seen more of him in the Post Race.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He'd fit right in.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Anyways, here we are on yet another post. What strange graphics will it have on it?

----------


## Peter Porter

> Anyways, here we are on yet another post. What strange graphics will it have on it?

----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Delaney

> I'm sure we can talk Gaouser into going!


I didn't dare to do that joke. you are more courageous than me :Thumb:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Those are certainly some strange graphics.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, the first one is, anyways. Stan and Ollie aren't so strange, nor is the guy walking off the wharf. As for the gal getting hit by the fish...that happens all the time.

----------


## dday9

Bruh, Shaggy what do yall got going on in Idaho?

----------


## dday9

https://mobile.twitter.com/idahotrib...a64Q1dgcOUEtTg

----------


## Peter Porter

Know someone who would like this hat?

----------


## Peter Porter

I hope he didn't hit a grounder.

----------


## Peter Porter

Movie night after a parade.

----------


## Peter Porter

He didn't have the weight, so he took belly flopping to a new height!

----------


## Peter Porter

Let me know when it's too much.  :big yellow:

----------


## dday9

Never

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I liked the reply from NoelCaslerComedy: "20 Fascists in the back of a truck is called a U-Heil"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

North Idaho is a beautiful place...except for the people in it. The Aryan Nations had their compound up there, until they were sued into bankruptcy. There are plenty of other white separatists groups up there. It might have to do with all the lead.

----------


## dday9

I didnt realize that any other city existed in Idaho expect for Boise.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure what constitutes a city. I suppose I could look it up...but why bother.

We have a few cities. We have even more places that call themselves cities, but aren't all that big, so other states might not call them cities. Then we have places that have 'city' in their names, but NOBODY would call them a city (Idaho City, Elk City, etc.) if they didn't have it in the name.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I just got a second offer to buy my house in Detroit. I wonder how much I could get for it? Considering I have never even BEEN to Detroit, and don't THINK I have a house there, any offer would be pretty good.

----------


## szlamany

Cities get "incorporated" in CT - not sure that works in each state government the same way.

Most of the time, "counties" contain "cities" - in the case of New York City, is contains "five counties" (Manhattan, Queens, Bronx, Staten Island and Kings County, commonly known as the Brooklyn) also called"boroughs".

I was born in the College Point, the borough of  Queens County, New York City...

There are more "official" county names - I think Staten Island is actually Rockland County, or some such things as that,

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Cities get "incorporated" in CT - not sure that works in each state government the same way.


It does not. The New England states have a rather different system than most of the rest of the country, but it may be that NH (where I grew up) is different from CT, as well.

In NH, you are always in a town and there are cities. In Idaho, you are always in a county, but you are not always in a town. Since you were always in a town in NH, they tended to be sprawling things, since they covered all the ground. In Idaho, towns can be really small in geographic area, so they can appear much larger than NH towns because the people are packed more tightly together. If you are outside of the town, you can be out of luck if you need fire, police, and so forth. 

There are also other, semi-formal, entities in Idaho. There can be spots on the map that have names. There might be a house, or two, or perhaps there had once been a town there. Frankly, I still don't understand it all, out here.

----------


## dday9

Louisiana is more along the lines of Idaho, expect we call counties parishes.

Fun fact, Louisiana had counties at one point, but residents didnt respect them. So the government redistricted them to reflect the Catholic parishes and residents were like ok, this is cool

----------


## dilettante

Reminds me of the place I live, which was once a village but that was dissolved decades age and got folded back into township government.  The village name lives on as a school district and post office.

I still have some old photos that show a cattle drive down the main drag to a stockyard next to the railroad platform (both long gone now too).  Until just a few years ago you could stand in that street and hold the photos up and still recognize the old church, homes, and storefronts crowding in the cattle.

Since then most of the old buildings were razed to make room for creeping gentrification.  Earlier residents have long been priced out of the old "downtown" by developers.  People who had come here in the 1980s or before now feel like unwelcome guests in their own home town.  Several churches, a mosque, a Hindu temple, and even an ashram/monastery have all moved several miles out into the countryside.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Cities are a woolly concept in the UK.  Historically it needed to have a cathedral but the queen can also just declare a city.  Cardiff is particularly weird.  It's a city but it contains Llandaf... which is a city.  It's like a Russian Doll of Cities.

----------


## dday9

I still can't get over the fact that brits call cookies biscuits. So the fact that y'all have a city inside a city does not surprise me.

----------


## dilettante

"Biscuits" and Gravy?  Perhaps the equivalent there is something like Scones in Curry?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Cities are a woolly concept in the UK.


Sheep are a woolly concept in Idaho.

About a week ago, well over 100 sheep were killed when they fled a pair of wolves and ended up trampling one another to death (none managed to trample themselves to death, as far as I know). Of course, the wolves got blamed when it should have been the stupidity of sheep that was to blame.

I would imagine that the wolves were either laughing like hyenas, or were aghast.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Cities might be an aspirational thing, in Idaho. Some of the places with the name 'city' were VERY temporary, such as Silver City in Owyhee County. Technically, it wasn't so temporary, as some buildings still stand. It might even have had a pretty large population, but it was all miners. They were allowed to drink, in those days. 

Then somebody started a rumor that rubies had been found, and everybody moved. I don't think there was ever much silver near Silver City, but there certainly weren't any rubies wherever they ran off to.

There are some nice quartz crystals in the mine tailings from the speculative digs around the area.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I still can't get over the fact that brits call cookies biscuits. So the fact that y'all have a city inside a city does not surprise me.


Well it's not so simple as that, we call particular types of Biscuits, Cookies i.e. these




Where as these are all Biscuits 





And these are Cakes..... at least for Tax purposes

----------


## Delaney

Same names for the same items in France : cookie, biscuit and gateau. Biscuit can be also called "gateau sec" ie dry cake. We use the word cookie in french. it came in use  in France with the first box of cookies who arrived.
by the way, biscuit is a french word.

----------


## Peter Porter

We call these Keks in Germany.




> Well it's not so simple as that, we call particular types of Biscuits, Cookies i.e. these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where as these are all Biscuits 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We call them dinner, in the US.

----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, that page didn't last long.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Uh oh, got a 503 error on that post, though it went through. I remember some recent troubles related to that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

By the way, did you make that picture?

----------


## Peter Porter

> By the way, did you make that picture?


Yes. I did that Photoshop in 2018.

----------


## Peter Porter

I had to add something to this gingerbread town.

----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Those are fun.

----------


## dilettante

Star Wabs Assemble!

----------


## Peter Porter

> Star Wabs Assemble!


Makes me wanna Photoshop another Lego set.  :big yellow:

----------


## dday9

@Peter - My son (who is 8) nearly died of laughter when he saw your "Salvaged Death Star" box.

He kept saying, "that can't be real, omg"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's certainly a good idea, though. One of the complaints I have with the direction that Lego has gone is that they make too many models. The whole point of Lego is to see what you can do with your imagination, rather than just putting together some model. There need to be more, "a whole lot of random pieces" kits out there. It seems like that's all I had when I was growing up. The kid with the most pieces won, not the one with the most models.

----------


## wes4dbt

> It's certainly a good idea, though. One of the complaints I have with the direction that Lego has gone is that they make too many models. The whole point of Lego is to see what you can do with your imagination, rather than just putting together some model. There need to be more, "a whole lot of random pieces" kits out there. It seems like that's all I had when I was growing up. The kid with the most pieces won, not the one with the most models.


Kits have there advantages.  It makes all kids capable of making cool things with Legos.  It makes it easier for the parents to participate.  This way everyone gets a participation award.  lol

----------


## Peter Porter

> It's certainly a good idea, though. One of the complaints I have with the direction that Lego has gone is that they make too many models. The whole point of Lego is to see what you can do with your imagination, rather than just putting together some model. There need to be more, "a whole lot of random pieces" kits out there. It seems like that's all I had when I was growing up. The kid with the most pieces won, not the one with the most models.


When I was a kid, I use to love building my own pirate ships with Legos. I don't mind models, but large sets of random pieces is better. That's how I started my kids out when they were as young as yours. Before we brought Star Wars sets, me and my kids built our own space ships with retractable landing gears and slide and pop-up canopys and sliding doors. We actually built a Star Destroyer. It was huge, but it wasn't exact, using different colored pieces. Had alot of fun with that thing!

In Germany we can still buy sets with tons of random pieces. If there's something we need that's not included in these sets, well for my family, Legoland was close by to buy whatever we needed from their shops.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> When I was a kid, I use to love building my own pirate ships with Legos.


Yeah, and it's a good thing that Legos float, because one hit from a Lego cannonball and those ships tended to fall to pieces. Eight of them, to be exact. They fell into pieces of eight.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My response was always, "Arrrrgggh!", but that was mostly because my Lego parrot would fall off my shoulder.

----------


## dilettante

> Kits have there advantages.  It makes all kids capable of making cool things with Legos.  It makes it easier for the parents to participate.  This way everyone gets a participation award.  lol


Ahh, a way to reinforce the Lake Wobegon Effect.

----------


## Peter Porter

> Yeah, and it's a good thing that Legos float, because one hit from a Lego cannonball and those ships tended to fall to pieces. Eight of them, to be exact. They fell into pieces of eight.


I'm sure if I would've placed any of my builds in water, it will sink without a single strike.

----------


## 2kaud

I preferred Meccano to Lego - with screws and nuts and metal plates and gears and screwdrivers and spanners and chains and motors and ... I thought Meccano had gone but I see that it's still around. I've still got my old sets from the 60's and 70's. I spent many happy hours building cranes, bridges, engines, landmark models (favourite Blackpool Tower) etc. Ah, those were the days...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I vaguely remember that. I thought it went away decades back.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

At one point, Lego also had extensive gear options. I don't remember pulleys, but there were certainly gears of many different sizes. You could create some really complicated moving designs that all shared one awesome feature: They fell apart as soon as you moved things. 

As it turned out, Lego connections didn't really handle torque all that well.

----------


## 2kaud

```
I vaguely remember that. I thought it went away decades back.
```

So did I - but apparently not.

https://www.meccano.com/en_gb

----------


## Peter Porter

> I preferred Meccano to Lego - with screws and nuts and metal plates and gears and screwdrivers and spanners and chains and motors and ... I thought Meccano had gone but I see that it's still around. I've still got my old sets from the 60's and 70's. I spent many happy hours building cranes, bridges, engines, landmark models (favourite Blackpool Tower) etc. Ah, those were the days...


I've heard of Meccano, but during my Lego days, I always wanted to have something from Erector, which Meccano absorbed in 2000.

----------


## dday9

I see some of the Meccano stuff when I go to the Walmart. I never bought it for my son though. It looks like it's very cheap material to be honest.

----------


## 2kaud

I don't know what it is like now - but back in the day (60's and 70's) it was all metal and very sturdy - held together with proper metal screws and nuts using metal spanners and screwdrivers. The only plastic seen were the trays the various parts were stored in.

----------


## 2kaud

To me, this is Meccano. A motorised crane...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't know about motorized cranes, but I encountered a sandhill crane once. It was pretty well constructed.

----------


## dday9

We have plenty of egrets here.

----------


## Peter Porter

While my kids were into Legos and Playmobil, I showed them how to build a police station/hospital out of cardboard and small pieces of wood. Both sides have 2nd floors which wasn't part of the orginal box, with only one staircase, an elevator, and a bridge. I'll explain more about it's design as soon as I post a photo.

----------


## dilettante

I wonder if anyone builds stuff out of big piles of Starburst or Now-And-Later candy?

You'd need some sort of glue that works on waxed paper, or maybe unwrap them and lick them to stick them?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, after reading your first line, I knew what the 'glue' should be, but you covered it in your second line.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Seems like I heard a story about a witch who built a house with those kinds of materials. It didn't end well for her. Diabetes, I think.

----------


## Peter Porter

> Seems like I heard a story about a witch who built a house with those kinds of materials. It didn't end well for her. Diabetes, I think.


Nah... it was heart disease. Ginger is beneficial in small amounts, but she was living in it!

Her own damn fault!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ginger is fine in any amount, but I still prefer Mary Ann.

----------


## szlamany

> We have plenty of egrets here.


My Great Blue Heron chases away our Egrets - eats whatever it wants!

----------


## Peter Porter

> My Great Blue Heron chases away our Egrets - eats whatever it wants!


A couple blackbirds help rid my garden of earwigs roaming around in the morning. They also come around when I work in my garden, hoping I would come across maybugs for them.

We thought about building a pond once, but dropped that idea due to major mosquitoe problems, birthed from our neighbors pond.

----------


## Peter Porter

Thank god affordable portable wireless telegraph machines weren't mass produced for the public!  :big yellow: 




Oxford University, Diseases of Modern Life article:
"The Victorians had the Same Concerns about Technology as We Do"

https://diseasesofmodernlife.web.ox....ology-as-we-do

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That GBH looks like it had a frog in its throat.

----------


## Jacob Roman

I'm still baffled as to how they did the tickers for the stock market through those things.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Poorly. 

I would assume that it was essentially a typewriter with a reduced set of keys (you need far fewer) and no moving carriage (the paper was one character wide, essentially, so each key stroke advanced the paper like a carriage return...without a carriage to return).

----------


## dilettante

> Ginger is fine in any amount, but I still prefer Mary Ann.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought everybody had missed that quip.

----------


## Delaney

you need to be american and old enough to catch it. I remember having seen that show a long time ago but too long ago to remember the name of the people.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I believe it still gets played as reruns. I remember it from when I was a kid, but it went off the air before I was born.

----------


## dday9

I never watched Gilligan's Island. I think I might have seen a rerun somewhere at some point in time, but it wasn't impactful enough for me to remember it.

----------


## dday9

Now put on some MASH and I'm game.

----------


## dday9

I read somewhere that the writer's of MASH in the US really pushed not to have a "laugh box", but the execs overrode them.

----------


## dday9

But in the UK I don't think MASH episodes had the "laugh box" in any of the episodes.

----------


## Peter Porter

> I thought everybody had missed that quip.


I caught it. I saw reruns of Gillgan's Island as a kid.

I think about everyone would take Mary Ann over Ginger

----------


## wes4dbt

Here's something especially for SH,

----------


## dilettante

I own only one autographed celebrity photo, and it is a Dawn Wells.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I own only one autographed celebrity photo, and it is a Dawn Wells.


That's awesome.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Better if it were a body part, but awesome nonetheless.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I didn't realize, but Ginger is still alive. She's the only one left of the main cast members. There might be other guest stars sill around. Funny how so many people got to that island and never said anything once they escaped.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I never watched Gilligan's Island. I think I might have seen a rerun somewhere at some point in time, but it wasn't impactful enough for me to remember it.


That was kind of the point. There was no message. As Mary Anne said in the video, it was just timeless silliness.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Here's something especially for SH,


Criminals won't be much different. That crime there isn't even half-baked. A bread truck won't be carrying dough. They'd have a lot of bread, perhaps (with the outer parts saved for their better crustomers), but no dough.

I suppose the thief thought the guy was well-heeled, but he'd have been better off trying to butter him up.

I also suppose that crime might be assault and baggettery.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In any case, there are easier ways to pinch a loaf.

----------


## dilettante

Don't get twisted into a pretzel over it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's just a bread stick...up.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm going for a stroll. You'll have to handle your own puns for a few weeks.

----------


## Peter Porter

> I'm going for a stroll. You'll have to handle your own puns for a few weeks.


What? No pun-chline!

----------


## Delaney

> I'm going for a stroll. You'll have to handle your own puns for a few weeks.


be careful not to meet some trolls

----------


## wes4dbt

With shaggy out wandering around in the woods, it up to the rest of us to pickup the slack and up our daily posts.  Luckily for everyone here I love to talk and I'm more than willing to share my wisdom.

----------


## Peter Porter

https://blogger.googleusercontent.co...nd_his_cat.jpg



Original:
https://usrimg-full.fark.net/T/Tu/fa...KDKk%2Bfr8I%3D

----------


## szlamany

> Here's something especially for SH,


Notice the stray "2" in the upper right corner of this comic by Bizarro.  He started adding this number so people would know how many "hidden symbols" to looks for.

The "eyeball" is easy to find - how about the "stick of dynamite" - did you all find that?

----------


## dday9

Woah! I missed those.

----------


## Peter Porter

I noticed the objects. Just never heard of Bizarro before.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Notice the stray "2" in the upper right corner of this comic by Bizarro. He started adding this number so people would know how many "hidden symbols" to looks for.
> 
> The "eyeball" is easy to find - how about the "stick of dynamite" - did you all find that?


I didn't know that.  Now I want to find more of these comics.  lol

----------


## wes4dbt

Well, someone need  to take over the pun fun while SH is MIA.  So,

"What did the grape say when it got crushed? Nothing, it just let out a little wine."

----------


## FunkyDexter

You're not exactly raisin' the bar with that one

----------


## dday9

I appeared on a podcast last night. I think they plan on releasing it on Friday.

----------


## dday9

The reason I was on was regarding the sudden boost in engagement on Twitter. The hosts speculated that Twitter was fudging with their algorithms since Must indicated he wanted to make the website open source after he purchased it.

----------


## dday9

My point was that it doesn't matter. That Twitter likely has some form of version control so that if they accidentally make a breaking change then they can roll it back. So even if they are changing the code behind the scenes, if it becomes open source then we can see what was going on pre-2022.

----------


## dday9

That took like 15 minutes and I wound up staying on for close to 2 hours.

----------


## dday9

It was a very fun experience.

----------


## dday9

I have listened to these guys for a while and their show is very laid back compared to the other podcasts I listen to.

----------


## dday9

So to sit there and basically B.S. with them and talk politics was fun.

----------


## dday9

I even got to drop the phrase "lache pas la patate"

----------


## dday9

lol, I just realized that I said Must instead of Musk.

----------


## dday9

Same difference I guess.

----------


## wes4dbt

> You're not exactly raisin' the bar with that one


If your hoping for bar raisin' you will be disappointed.  Don't waste your time fermenting that thought.  

I'm just a stand in,

"I dont trust stairs because theyre always up to something."

----------


## dday9

I am very close to coming in third most posts.

----------


## dday9

Eventually I will be number 1 in posts.

----------


## dday9

#ifyoucandreamit

----------


## dday9

#ireallylikelonghashtagsbecausetheycanbemisinterpreted

----------


## dday9

I have been looking into vanilla JavaScript alternatives to what I do at work.

----------


## dday9

So for example, we use a single-page application pattern in C#'s ASP.NET MVC project.

----------


## dday9

I found a vanilla JavaScript library that is super light weight called Navigo that does the SPA part. And I've been using manual DOM replacement by reading my "partials" on the fly and then caching the results to reload them if needed to replace the MVC partial.

----------


## dday9

We use Kendo-UI for our component suite at work. Whereas I've been sort of piecemealing my components. So far I found a nice vanilla JavaScript datatable component that is super light-weight called fiduswriter/Simple-DataTables. Then I have my own Bootstrap 5 form builder. I haven't had a need for other components yet.

----------


## dday9

Oh, I am in third.

----------


## dday9

Just 18 more until I pass up "guest"

----------


## dday9

Or the "he who shall not be named"

----------


## wes4dbt

> Or the "he who shall not be named"


You mean, player to be named later?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> If your hoping for bar raisin' you will be disappointed. Don't waste your time fermenting that thought.
> 
> I'm just a stand in,
> 
> "I dont trust stairs because theyre always up to something."


If you don't watch you step this could really escalate.

----------


## wes4dbt

> If you don't watch you step this could really escalate.


O Tis will definitely elevate.

----------


## homer13j

Celebrate the independence of your nation by blowing up a small part of it.

----------


## dday9

I finished listening to the podcast I was on.

----------


## dday9

It is not one my kids can listen to.

----------


## dday9

I did get a big bump in the number of requests for more information though.

----------


## dday9

I sponsor their podcast and after it aired, I got like 5x the amount of responses I usually get.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I sponsor their podcast and after it aired, I got like 5x the amount of responses I usually get.


Responses to what?

----------


## dday9

Request for more information on a service I sell.

----------


## dday9

I don't discuss it on VBForums.

----------


## dday9

I don't want to give the illusion that I'm advertising.

----------


## dday9

But I did want to share that I had some success.

----------


## dilettante

Now all I can picture are little old ladies badgered into buying driveway sealing.

----------


## Delaney

> But I did want to share that I had some success.


That's cool ! congratulation

----------


## homer13j

1. Tim Couch
2. Ty Detmer
3. Doug Pederson
4. Spergon Wynn
5. Kelly Holcomb
6. Jeff Garcia
7. Luke McCown
8. Trent Dilfer
9. Charlie Frye
10. Derek Anderson
11. Brady Quinn
12. Ken Dorsey
13. Bruce Gradkowski
14. Colt McCoy
15. Jake Delhomme
16. Seneca Wallace
17. Brandon Weeden
18. Thad Lewis
19. Jason Campbell
20. Brian Hoyer
21. Johnny Manziel 
22. Connor Shaw
23. Josh McCown
24. Austin Davis
25. Cody Kessler
26. Robert Griffin III
27. DeShone Kizer
28. Kevin Hogan
29. Tyrod Taylor
30. Case Keenum
31. Nick Mullens
32. Baker Mayfield  :wave: 
33. Jacoby Brisset?

Did I miss anyone?  :Big Grin: 
And this is just since 1999.

----------


## wes4dbt

I remember when the Raiders went through the same thing.  The QB gets to much credit and then to much criticism.   A good offensive line or good play calling that gets the ball out of the QB's hands quickly can prolong his career.  Was never a big Mayfield fan but it was fun to watch him play.  That poor guy was really beat up last year.

----------


## dday9

Man it really sucks for Mayfield.

----------


## dday9

Wait. Hes going to the panthers? Hes dead to me now.

----------


## homer13j

It never ceases to amaze me how many modern vehicles were either not equipped with operating turn signals or have owners who have never mastered the use of such complicated technology.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Delaney

I agree, what amaze me the most is that there are cars who can pilot by them self , I have seen car that have side light automatically turned on when the car turn but they didn't even manage at least to turn on the turn signal when the wheel turn by a certain angle. may be a bit late but better late than nothing

----------


## wes4dbt

Just when you think you've heard everything,

https://currently.att.yahoo.com/att/...111950287.html

The world is still full of surprises.

----------


## dday9

Oh man, I saw that.

----------


## dday9

How crazy can you get?

----------


## dday9

It's the Yeti that convinces you to shoot your fishing buddy, not Big Foot.

----------


## Delaney

this guy is well know by his friends under the nickname "Jim of arc"

----------


## dday9

2022, the return of the bath salts.

----------


## Delaney

which can come to bath assaults

----------


## dday9

"Florida man assaults a bath tub, after thinking it was the mythical creature Cthulhu while high on bath salts." (probably a real headline)

----------


## wes4dbt

I hadn't ever head of a "Cthulhu".  I want to see a Cthulhu vs Superman cage match.

----------


## dday9

There's a reddit for that https://www.reddit.com/r/whowouldwin...an_vs_cthulhu/

----------


## dday9



----------


## wes4dbt

lol

That's amazing.

----------


## wes4dbt

Man when Shaggy said he was going for a stroll, he wasn't kidding.  What's it been, 3 weeks.  Hope he hasn't become feral.  lol

----------


## dday9

And here we see the feral programmer in the wild. Crickey mate! Its looking right at us.

----------


## dday9

Watch it now that he doesnt spit unparameterized queries at you!

----------


## dday9

Ohhh, a near miss! We almost lost our Users table there.

----------


## dday9

This is why you should always let the pros handle feral programmers. Dont ever try to tackle one on your own!

----------


## wes4dbt

Make sure to wear gloves when handling them.  Their outer layer of pseudo code is toxic.

----------


## Delaney

feral programmer :

----------


## dilettante

We had a neighborhood "fusion fest" themed picnic in the park here today.  Been a while due to the CRUD but in observation shade-tented serving tables were very spread out to maximize air flow.

I think my favorite may have been a variation on "grape jelly meatballs" substituting spicy Asian chili-garlic sauce for the traditional tame Heinz style chili sauce.  Ladled over fresh spinach leaves and egg noodles.

Favorite salad side may have been the "Dutch-Mediterranean Slaw" of chopped onion, celery, radish, carrot, and cabbage tossed in a lemon and fresh mint dressing.  Lighter and crunchier than a straight Tabbouleh.

Nice breeze, no flies or skeeters.  Lots of interesting micro-brews to sample.

----------


## wes4dbt

Sounds fun.  I'd like to try the "grape jelly meatballs".  could you fax me some????

----------


## dilettante

Even the smell was amazing.  We got text, voice, pics, video, why no Internet scent transmission technology yet?

----------


## dilettante

Did they die off "as a thing" in modern times?

https://quaintcooking.com/2021/02/25...ail-meatballs/

----------


## dday9

I thought that grape jelly meatballs were just a norm.

----------


## dilettante

The normal ones are the norm.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Then come the variations, some replacing the chili sauce and others replacing the grape jelly (with things like cranberry sauce).  I imagine some recipes use ginger, or coriander, and on and on... even aside from addressing the ingredients of the meatballs themselves.

Some just punt and use Aldi's Big Sack O' Balls I imagine.

----------


## 2kaud

Do we need to issue a 'Most Wanted' for Shaggy?

"They seek him here,
they seek him there,
those vbforumers seek him everywhere.
Is he in heaven or is he in hell?
That demned elusive Shaggy."

----------


## dilettante

For all we know he tried messin' with Sasquatch.

----------


## wes4dbt

He might be Sasquatch.  After all his name is Shaggy.  

Why else would he choose hiking over a chance to spend his vacation sitting in front of a computer screen talking to us.

----------


## dday9

That is suspicious. Now that you mention it, one of his earlier posts should have raised alarms:



> Felt like hiking, ran into some creeps that photographed me:

----------


## Delaney

He is trying to find his pal _Scooby-Doo_ while fishing some salmon

----------


## wes4dbt

Three days between posts in the Post Race thread.  If Shaggy doesn't get back soon this thread might die.

----------


## wes4dbt

It looks like the heat wave has broke for the UK/Europe.  

100+ degree days are common where I live but most houses have AC so it's not a big deal.  But I remember when I was a kid, we didn't have AC.  Thank goodness I was young, it would kill me nowadays.  lol

----------


## dday9

> It looks like the heat wave has broke for the UK/Europe.  
> 
> 100+ degree days are common where I live but most houses have AC so it's not a big deal.  But I remember when I was a kid, we didn't have AC.  Thank goodness I was young, it would kill me nowadays.  lol


It is a weird generational gap growing up in the 90s. I remember in elementary school we did not have central air conditioning; some classrooms had window units, but every classroom had ceiling fans. However, I remember getting to middle school and there was central air conditioning (except in the gym). But looking back, I don't think my youngest brother (who's 8 years younger than me) ever went to school without central air conditioning.

I definitely think it has something to do with your body adjusting. You probably tend to tolerate uncomfortable temperatures better if you don't depend on climate control in the first place.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I definitely think it has something to do with your body adjusting. You probably tend to tolerate uncomfortable temperatures better if you don't depend on climate control in the first place.


After a certain age you don't tolerate anything well.  lol

----------


## homer13j

> It is a weird generational gap growing up in the 90s. I remember in elementary school we did not have central air conditioning;


'70s/'80s for me and no a/c in any school building, but most of the school year was spent during the cold months anyway. We also didn't start school until after Labor Day, certainly not mid-August like they do now.

----------


## homer13j

On this day in 1796 General Moses Cleaveland sailed 1/2 mile up the original Cuyahoga River channel, surveyed and marked out a New England-style public square, then got back in his boat and never returned.

----------


## dday9

> The settlement of "Cleaveland" eventually became known as "Cleveland". One theory is that Cleaveland's surveying party misspelled the name on their original map. More than likely though, the story goes back to the Cleveland Advertiser, a local paper in the early 1800s. They could not fit the words Cleaveland Advertiser on their masthead, so they dropped the extra a to make room and the name stuck.


Its not a bug, its a feature.

----------


## dilettante

It sounds like the snowflakes will be having their way and all 50 US States will be subject to a new law forcing mandatory year-round Daylight Savings Time starting in 2023.

Besides all of the problems this will bring instead of going to permanent Standard Time which makes more sense, both options probably have the mercantilists licking their chops.

Think about the "smart devices" that were built to auto-adjust twice a year.  Sure, some may get software updates but others will have to be replaced.  Older dumb devices don't adjust, so we can simply "set it and forget it."  But what about big-ticket items like current cars or even major appliances?

Imagine winters where daylight doesn't break until 9 AM.

----------


## dilettante

That makes me think of the clowns who got married to Windows 95 or 98 for so long, and then remarried XP, and then Windows 7.

I wonder which of those unsupported OSs will get patches for Permanent Year-Round US DST?

----------


## wes4dbt

> Imagine winters where daylight doesn't break until 9 AM.


Sounds great.  I like sleeping late.  

It's the same amount of daylight.  Though I do have one clock that I will probably have to replace.  But newer cars/appliances, as long as they can connect to the internet, it will probably be an easy fix.

----------


## homer13j

> Imagine winters where daylight doesn't break until 9 AM.


I rarely get out of bed earlier than that, anyway.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Time is an illusion.

----------


## dday9

Space is a delusion.

----------


## wes4dbt

Crap, you mean I'm having illusions and delusions.  No wonder I'm so confused.

----------


## dday9

You still believe the earth is flat? Pssh, it is a line. #lineearther

----------


## wes4dbt

I just don't know what to believe anymore.  Except there is no such thing as gravity, the earth sucks!!!!

----------


## dday9

Isaac Newton. What an idiot.

----------


## dday9

Or from the mother tongue: imbecile

----------


## wes4dbt

Finally, Shaggy has been spotted.

----------


## dday9

If he's in Hollywood, then I'd expect him to look more flashier. More like Mr. Boomtastic himself

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Nice to know I was missed....but all the NEWS that I missed!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What's going on in Cleveland? Did Watson get suspended for a long time? Brisset isn't bad, he's just not going to win the super bowl for you.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What's this about permanent daylight savings time?

It all depends on where you are. I would much prefer DST to permanent standard time, out here. Standard time kind of sucks on this side of the time zone. Other places would have different preferences.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is Boris Johnson gone, yet?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Was there really only a pun about wine and raisins while I was gone? Grape, that's just grape!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There are bandages on both of my feet, and I'm on antibiotics. It was an...interesting hike.

----------


## wes4dbt

Well, glad your back and alive.  Sorry to hear about the injuries but it's not the first time hiking has taken a toll on you.  Hiking for 5 weeks is not my cup of tea but what ever floats your boat.  Doesn't harm anyone,, except you.  lol

Where did you hike?  If it's not a secret.

btw - if it makes you feel better, I'm on antibiotics too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was on the Pacific Crest Trail from Donner Summit (don't try the finger food, it's real fingers) up to Ashland Oregon. Half the continent of Europe is over here hiking the trail, too. Guess there was a bit of pent up demand. I felt that at least half the hikers were from the EU, primarily Germany, but several other countries, as well.

----------


## wes4dbt

Been over Donner Summit many times.  Just @ 3hrs away.   I like camping in the Sierra's.  You picked a beautiful place to hike.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Just south of Donner Summit...well, a ways south, actually...on the PCT, there is a hut called the Benson hut. It's the only place I have ever seen a three story outhouse. You have to climb a ladder to get to the door, which is a split door. That's kind of nice, except you need to be a bit acrobatic to be able to open both halves of the door, swing them wide, all while clinging to a vertical ladder. Then you have to get onto the small platform, and in through the doorway.

Once inside, you can close the lower half of the door and enjoy the view without anybody else also enjoying the view...or not.

However, also once inside, a person can admire the ladder that runs up to the roof of the outhouse, while contemplating the situation whereby you'd need to get out through the trapdoor in the roof, a good 20 feet off the ground. It would have been necessary this last winter, since that door would have required quite a bit of digging to get to it.

----------


## wes4dbt

You wouldn't want to be south of Donner now.  Major fire around Yosemite.

The term Crest suggests the trail was above the tree line.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

At times.

----------


## wes4dbt

> At times.


I took a look at a map of the Pacific Crest Trail.  I had never heard of it.  Then again I'm not a hiker.  Is there an actual established trail the whole way?  Or just markers?  Mexico to Canada.  Who knew?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Apparently, most of the bloody world has figured it out. The PCTA has had to cap permits such that only 50/day can start from the southern end, with different numbers of permits for those starting at different places north of there. No permits were required just a few years ago, then the movie Wild came out, and the numbers soared.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Most of what I hiked for the last two weeks is now under mandatory evacuation orders due to a series of fires. At least two fires started along the trail north of where I finished, so my hiking partner also got evacuated on Sunday. She had only made it two and a half days before getting evacuated. 

With more storms in the forecast, more fires are likely to start.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Meanwhile, I can't smell the smoke, but it has cast a pall over the valley. Orange sunrises, gray/brown air, and all that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The good thing is that the high temps should only reach to about 90, today, rather than topping 100. We might even get rain. That would be interesting.

----------


## wes4dbt

How about my "established trail" question???  I got to know, I can't sleep!!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's an established trail the whole way. In most places, it's very well maintained, and built to a fairly gentle grade. Old burn scars tend to have lots of blowdowns and brush, but even those are pretty well maintained. There are signs at major road crossings, and perhaps even more signs at minor road crossings.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Donner Summit


Wasn't she big in the seventies?

----------


## Arnoutdv

But still in for it today, together with Billie:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2JOL9K6d3Y

----------


## dday9

> But still in for it today, together with Billie:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2JOL9K6d3Y


That was awesome

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Did she ever eat anybody?

----------


## wes4dbt

Anyone ever have this problem???

----------


## dday9

Ohh, that's good.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now I'm going to have to bring a pen with me to the bathroom.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm sure you've heard about the constipated mathematician, right?

----------


## dday9

I have now

----------


## FunkyDexter

I happened to glance at the tags for this thread and it brought back some memories.  Happy days, DD.

----------


## dday9

https://people.com/human-interest/fr...-just-chorizo/

These are the kind of scientist we need.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The people who are complaining about that are a bunch of wieners.

----------


## dday9



----------


## FunkyDexter

Mmmm.... Chorizo..... King of Sausages

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A risky sausage, to me. They don't seem to be very consistent. Recipes seem like they can vary more widely than most sausages I've encountered.

----------


## dday9

> Mmmm.... Chorizo..... King of Sausages


Wrong. The correct answer is boudin.

----------


## Delaney

> Wrong. The correct answer is boudin.


wrong the correct answer is Toulouse's sausage  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That might be a bit too regional. I've never even heard of boudin, but it sounds like a Cajun-sourced word, so I'm thinking it might be known by a different word elsewhere...or else it's a local thing that hasn't gotten a broader following. If it's the latter, it probably SHOULD get a broader following. Any excellent regional food deserves more recognition.

----------


## Delaney

by the way, Etienne Klein is very famous in France and very appreciated because, he is clear in what he says and try to teach people to be critical about what they see, what they hear, he try to teach people to think by them self. I like him very much.

----------


## Delaney

Boudin is French and it is a sausage made with pork blood. You can find it also in Ireland and maybe in Scotland. It is called "black pudding"

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boudin...nd_2016_07.jpg

for Toulouse's sausage : https://img.cuisineaz.com/2880x1920/...-toulouse.jpeg

edit : apparently, Wikipedia says that Boudin exists also in Spain, Italia, Romania and Russia, what I didn't know

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Cajun is also French...more or less.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Look at my evolution.

----------


## dday9

This is the boudin Im referring to https://www.beststopinscott.com/prod...tegory/boudin/

Scott, LA is the boudin capital. Theres regional flavors in Louisiana, but just about everyone agrees that boudin from Scott is best. Blood boudin is not widely made. I personally dont care for it too much, more older generations like it.

----------


## dday9

Toulouse's sausage Looks more like ponce sausage to me, but not quite.

----------


## dday9

Bonker, your evolution is definitely noted.

----------


## wes4dbt

Us old people aren't picky.  Blood, no blood, just as long as it comes with an ice cold beer.

----------


## dday9

Makes sense to me

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's how hockey games work, too.

----------


## Peter Porter

I never heard of blood sausage (Blutwurst) until I came to Germany. Never knew it was made everywhere.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd say that one form or another is made very widely. While the term is widespread, I would guess that the actual sausage that results is wildly different from one region to another.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Of course, at some level, sausage is just sausage. I have a link to that here.

----------


## dday9

Is it safe for work?

----------


## dday9

Ah, Jesus Christ!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hard to say whether that is safe for work.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

While hiking, we stopped for a meal at some place along the trail that was playing a bunch of 80s music. That song came on, and the gal I was hiking with didn't recognize it, nor the term 'Rick Roll'.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is that really so dated?

----------


## Peter Porter

> Of course, at some level, sausage is just sausage. I have a link to that here.


You got me!

----------


## dilettante

> Is that really so dated?


Perhaps it is more fruited and nutted?

As far as I can tell there have been a number of failed attempts to replace it.  Some used Smashmouth, some Weezer, some The Beach Boys, and one group of them I see was using Glenn Miller playing In The Mood.

But what can you expect of a generation where all restaurants are Taco Bell, the hot TV show is "Ow, My Balls!" and their fine dining music is a piano player singing the "Green Giant" products jingle?

----------


## dilettante

Just look at this clip from the documentary done by a time traveler visiting our present day:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> But what can you expect of a generation where all restaurants are Taco Bell, the hot TV show is "Ow, My Balls!" and their fine dining music is a piano player singing the "Green Giant" products jingle?


Mixed up your analogies, there, but "Ow, My Balls!" is a great reference.

----------


## dilettante

Different movies showing different blind takes on the elephant at hand.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Fortunately, they are kind of wrong, too. The point behind idiocracy was that stupid people reproduce at a faster rate. In fact, it's less educated people, not stupid people, and the two groups aren't all that related.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still a funny movie, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It rained last night, there were showers this morning (I took one), and sprinkles all day. It's the first we have seen since May. Unfortunately, it barely dampened the ground.

Maybe next month.

----------


## dday9

We have been experiencing the exact opposite problem. It has rained everyday for weeks now.

I actually enjoy the rain, but my lawn is a bit neglected. Then again passing a mower right now is sure to leave bad ruts.

----------


## wes4dbt

We've been on a bit of a cool streak here.  80's to low 90's.  Was surprised how cool it was this morning.  Think we normally average @ 95  daily high.

----------


## dday9

This summer has been unusually cool here too. Typically when it rains here, it cools off for about 30 minutes then it gets hot and humid. But this year after it rains it seems like the clouds are lingering around causing it to stay cool.

----------


## dday9

I just looked it up and our temperature is 77 degrees right now with a feels like of 86. Generally we would be in the low 90s with a feels like in the low 100s.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, I am looking at the temperature averages and the average high is 92.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I just looked it up and our temperature is 77 degrees right now with a feels like of 86. Generally we would be in the low 90s with a feels like in the low 100s.


Yeah but you guys have high humidity.  That makes it so much worse.  I don't like humidity.  We're at 34% today.   I'll take 100+ with 34% over 90 with 90% humidity.  I guess you would get use to it but it just kicks my butt when I use to visit my sister in Houston.  Now they live by Lafayette, so same thing, different location.  lol

----------


## dday9

I do remember visiting Arkansas and it was the most bizarre thing ever. I would get hot, stand under some shade, and I would just cool off.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I do remember visiting Arkansas and it was the most bizarre thing ever. I would get hot, stand under some shade, and I would just cool off.


I thought Houston was bizarre.  It never cools down.  It was 90 during the day.  I got up 4am to go fishing and it was 86.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The Florida Keys were even worse. Nothing like being surrounded by a warm, shallow, sea, to keep your temperatures stable (in the low 90s...pretty nearly always) and your humidity high (also in the 90s...pretty nearly always).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We have high humidity, today. That's very unusual for us, and it causes weird problems. We normally don't get condensation.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> This summer has been unusually cool here too.


I've been unusually cool, too.

----------


## wes4dbt

> The Florida Keys were even worse. Nothing like being surrounded by a warm, shallow, sea, to keep your temperatures stable (in the low 90s...pretty nearly always) and your humidity high (also in the 90s...pretty nearly always).


Yeah, Houston is real close to the gulf of Mexico.  That's where we went fishing.  Think they said they water temp was 87.  This was September.

----------


## FunkyDexter

@Delaney


> Boudin is French and it is a sausage made with pork blood.


You might be able to solve a mystery for me.  9 or 10 years ago I was in a restaurant and was given a truly terrifying sausage.  I think it was called something like "Liberty" sausage, but I might have that wrong, and this was in Normandy (in case it's a regional thing).  I remember the waiter saying it goes back to the French Revolution  It was pretty pungent and I think it was made mostly from offal - I clearly remember it having tubes in it (veins and arteries, presumably).  It was also very coarse.

Any idea what I'm talking about?

----------


## Delaney

If it was dark red almost black, it was boudin (black pudding) if it was more grey like , it could be some andouillette if it was warm (https://www.google.com/search?q=ando...Gs6zA1u2oWVSHM)

or some andouille if it was cold : https://www.google.com/search?q=ando...-WJonSaYzro7gN

and it is not vein and artery, it is intestine parts.

----------


## dilettante

Oh yum.  Almost makes me want Mr. Delicious back on the air.

The Commercial that Killed a Fast Food Chain has pretty poor quality video, but I think it had to be pieced together from some really old off-the-air VHS recordings.

----------


## dday9

I like to cook my jambalaya with andouille, but I prefer a deep smoked sausage in my gumbo.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's never a good idea to look too closely at sausage.

----------


## Peter Porter

I found a strange website that has a number of VBForums' member's names and posts to make it look like it's active:

https://dev.xenforo.relay.cool/index.php

I ran the URL through VirusTotal, and it came out clean.

----------


## wes4dbt

That's strange.  Don't think it's active, no post newer than 2020.  Shouldn't we be getting royalties on our posts?  lol

----------


## Peter Porter

> That's strange.  Don't think it's active, no post newer than 2020.  Shouldn't we be getting royalties on our posts?  lol


How much would you want in royalties for your posts?  :big yellow: 
https://dev.xenforo.relay.cool/index...wes4dbt.62816/

In reality, it only has two of yours.
https://dev.xenforo.relay.cool/index.php?search/229034/

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'd want a considerable amount for my Post Race posts alone.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They do show me as a Super Moderator, though. I should have tried to ban them.

----------


## brad jones

> I'd want a considerable amount for my Post Race posts alone.



I heard that site is paying four times the royalties VBForums pays.

 :Smilie:

----------


## wes4dbt

> I heard that site is paying four times the royalties VBForums pays.


Sounds like we need to unionize.

----------


## dday9

We all know what happened in Utica when VBForumsNY unionized. I'm not getting involved in that effort!

----------


## brad jones

> Sounds like we need to unionize.


Or we could simply ask Steve to increase our royalties by a factor of 8 times, which would make it better here.....right?    :Big Grin:  

I'm sure Steve would have zero issue with that. Just like our royalties.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As long as I'm treated like royalties....

----------


## brad jones

> As long as I'm treated like royalties....


We can treat you like Lady Jane Grey or  Mary, Queen of Scotts. How important is your head?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It would make a fine doorstop, though only a mediocre dust mop, so it should probably be valued between those two.

----------


## wes4dbt

I've always considered you the Grand Poobah of Chit Chat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hardly. That would be DDay.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm more like the Pooh bear of chit-chat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> People say nothing is impossible, but I do nothing every day.


That's a good Pooh quote.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Barry:  Don't try and do anything stupid.
> Archer:  I don't have to try.


I identify along those lines.

----------


## wes4dbt

Yep,

----------


## homer13j

I live on Dumb Street. The farther down the street you live the dumber you are and I live in the last house.

----------


## szlamany

> Yep,


Three!  Slightly hard to find on the third.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That comic is hilarious. 

It reminds me of one of those hot, still, summer days, when the temperature was pushing triple digits and the A/C in my car wasn't working. I was driving through town, and was pulling up behind a large truck stopped at a street light. As I got closer, I realized there were hooves sticking up above the sides of the truck. It was a truck that took dead livestock to some place. I'm not sure where. The smell was beyond belief in that heat. 

It was a nice, long, red light, too.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Three!  Slightly hard to find on the third.


I'm stumped.  Can I buy a vowel???

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

One's the bird, another's the alien, the third is the firecracker.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Knowing what you are missing should probably help you find it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If not, at least it pads my post race count.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The cartoon reminds me of something, but I don't feel like explaining what.

----------


## wes4dbt

> One's the bird, another's the alien, the third is the firecracker.


Oh, he meant the hidden objects.  I had no clue what he was talking about.  I had already found the hidden objects.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That was in reference to some other post...I can't find it, though. Of course, I didn't look all that hard, either.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I support LBGT+ Astrophysicists on rye.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Do astrophysicists drink rye? I would have thought they'd be more into vodka.

----------


## wes4dbt

Japan's government is holding a contest for plan to get people to drink more alcohol.

https://www.npr.org/2022/08/18/11181...eople-campaign

Well at least they are upfront about.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We've come for your liver.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This weekend, the weather will finally be cooling. That will change my house ventilation strategy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I only added that post because the race was falling down the screen a ways.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I only added that post because the race was falling down the screen a ways.


Really???  Or is it you have a thing for house ventilation?   :Wink:

----------


## brad jones

> Really???  Or is it you have a thing for house ventilation?


What one does in their own house is their own business......

----------


## FunkyDexter

That's true.  Particularly if you work from home.

----------


## dilettante

Most of the bigger companies here have public-view "parking lot cams" as part of a tri-county security watch program that started before the lockdown years.  Today the lots fill up to near normal levels, more people can be seen out walking during lunch and breaks, so I assume fewer people are working from home.

We've had some hot spells and some rainy spells but in general a nice Summer.  People are enjoying their last days of freedom before leaf raking becomes a daily chore again.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Really???  Or is it you have a thing for house ventilation?


I'm a big fan of extractor fans.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We put a camera looking at the glass door of one of our offices. Mostly it just picked up blurred images showing that kids used the lawn in the evenings, occasionally, which makes sense to me. It's a nice lawn. However, one time it picked up a cat peering in the door. Good thing we had a security camera. It might have been a cat burglar.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We set a record for number of days over 100. Just barely made it over the line, though, as it will start cooling down this weekend. It will be a long time before we rake leaf of our senses...or whatever.

----------


## brad jones

> However, one time it picked up a cat peering in the door. Good thing we had a security camera. It might have been a cat burglar.


Was it this cat? 


Attachment 185573

----------


## dilettante

For a stretch there automakers were using the empty parking around here to store uncompleted cars due to supply chain disruptions.  Most of that went South though once Winter arrived at the end of 2020.

Now they are claiming big losses from all of the damage down South, mostly from rats and roaches gnawing on insulation and rubber and dragging in nesting material.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That is a big problem in the Southwest. My parents volunteered at a wildlife refuge in New Mexico. Everybody had to keep the hoods of their vehicles open all the time or the rats would eat the wiring. I'm a bit surprised that keeping the hoods open was sufficient to deter them.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Most of the bigger companies here have public-view "parking lot cams" as part of a tri-county security watch program that started before the lockdown years. Today the lots fill up to near normal levels, more people can be seen out walking during lunch and breaks, so I assume fewer people are working from home.


I went into the office today to pick up my new laptop, there were 6 people in on the whole floor and I was the only person in my side which has over 40 desks. The whole floor sits about 90 - 100 people, pre covid there were about 70 - 80 people in on an average day.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We moved into a new building. There is limited parking in the lot most convenient for me. There were a few days early on when it was full, but since then...not so much. I don't have enough data to understand that, yet. It might be that lots of people tend to be away in the summer, it might also be that people are still figuring out their parking habits for the new building, and it may be that lots of people are not coming in every day. I feel like it is the latter, but I'm not there often enough to know for sure.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I feel like half of our office is out on any given day. Whether or not that will change as the weather gets colder remains to be seen.

----------


## dilettante

It seems like "return to work" participation varies here by sector and field.  Government employees mainly working outside seemed to go back in numbers first, office workers followed.

We had an easy ride here through the newer virus variants, so that may factor in as well.

It might be that going back makes it harder to return to working from home even if perceived risk increases again.  Makes sense there would be inertia involved in both directions.

----------


## wes4dbt

> That is a big problem in the Southwest. My parents volunteered at a wildlife refuge in New Mexico. Everybody had to keep the hoods of their vehicles open all the time or the rats would eat the wiring. I'm a bit surprised that keeping the hoods open was sufficient to deter them.


Had a problem with that a few years ago.  Damn thing was eating mainly the rubber hoses and also the radiator overflow reservoir.  Someone told me it was looking for water, I don't know why it liked my car so much but it did a lot of damage.





> It might be that going back makes it harder to return to working from home even if perceived risk increases again. Makes sense there would be inertia involved in both directions.


If the company can maintain the same level of productivity then it would save the cost of office space.  It seems like that would depend on the business.

----------


## wes4dbt

SH,

You might have been right when you said everything is political.  Especially if it involves the fossil fuel industry in some way.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...regular-savers

I can understand having to disclose if ESG is used but to ban it has to be purely political.  Well at least that's how this article makes it sound.  I'd never heard of it till today.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Of course I was right.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We should ban TLAs, while we're at it.

----------


## wes4dbt

> We should ban TLAs, while we're at it.


Your gonna need to be more specific.  I Googled TLA and got a list of 89 answers.  lol

----------


## Delaney



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Your gonna need to be more specific.  I Googled TLA and got a list of 89 answers.  lol


I'm surprised that it was only 89. TLA: Three Letter Acronym.

----------


## dday9

> 


When I am asked the difference between a junior and senior developer, I will show this.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I'm surprised that it was only 89. TLA: Three Letter Acronym.


Ah, very clever.  Didn't realize you have a TLA's phobia.  But I get it, the pain is real!!!!

----------


## dday9

I lost a friend last week. He was 35.

----------


## FunkyDexter

That's rough.  Sorry DD.

----------


## wes4dbt

Awfully quiet around here.

Sorry DD about your friend.  The lose of a friend is always terrible but when they are so young it makes it even worse.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I got called away to count fish, fish nests, and cut up a bunch of rotting salmon. It was kind of awesome.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I also managed to cut myself pretty well. Got blood all over the place. Doggone finger cuts bleed like crazy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My feet hadn't fully healed from hiking, and now they have to heal even more. I need a break.

----------


## wes4dbt

> My feet hadn't fully healed from hiking, and now they have to heal even more. I need a break.


You sure a break is a good idea.  The last break you took is how your feet got injured.  lol

Seriously, if your dealing with infections be very diligent.  You REALLY don't want the injury to go septic.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, I'm opposed to that. You might even say that I'm antiseptic.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I go back to work to recover from my vacations, but now I need a vacation to recover from my work. At this point, I'm not sure what to do...

----------


## dilettante

> I also managed to cut myself pretty well. Got blood all over the place. Doggone finger cuts bleed like crazy.


Don't get old.

I got put on blood thinners last year, and became paranoid about any cuts or bruises because the warnings are pretty dire.  Even bought a bracelet mentioning the drug involved so paramedics are forewarned if need be.  Needless to say I'm super cautious about yard work, especially stuff involving ladders like cleaning out rain gutters.

I can't imagine engaging in the things I had in the past.  Doctor told me even bicycling injuries can be very serious.  I'm super cautious now with scissors and of course even more with utility knives, saws, and axes.

----------


## Niya

> I got put on blood thinners last year..


Those blood thinners might save you from a vampire one day  :Wink:

----------


## dilettante

Good to know.

----------


## dday9

My mom was diagnosed with an extremely rare blood condition known as protein  S deficiency and was put on blood thinners when I was about five or six. I vividly remember her cutting herself with a knife while trying to peel an apple, and we had to rush her to the emergency room because she could not stop bleeding. It was particularly scary because we lived in a rural part of the state and the closest emergency room was 20 minutes away.

----------


## dday9

By the time my youngest brother was 18, she already had 22 DVTs and just stopped counting. Hes 24 now and we guess shes at like 30-ish. I dont know what shes on now, but I know it isnt warfarin, and its been like a year since her last DVT.

She still gets superficial clots regularly, but those arent anything to worry about.

----------


## dday9

I was tested when I was a teenager, in my PT reading was borderline. But my youngest brother is full blown and diagnosed. Apparently if affects men worse than women, but his PT was better than my moms, but who know with all the variables (age, health, etc.)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I barely remember what DVD is, so I'm not sure what DVT is.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I could make something up for it, though.

----------


## dday9

Deep vein thrombosis.

----------


## dday9

Or Dairy Rich Thirst if youre from Wisconsin.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They spell 'rich' with a v?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How do they spell Visconsin?

----------


## dday9

VVisconsin obviously.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah. I should have thought of that.

----------


## dee-u

What is the correct formula for Waiting Time in the FCFS (First Come First Served) Scheduling algorithm, is it Turn Around Time - Burst Time or Response Time - Arrival Time?

----------


## dday9

It is the Im about to have a heart attack because LSU cant execute against Florida State one.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Boise State managed to get clobbered in their first game. That really takes the pressure off around here. When they have a magical season, everybody talks them up. They are too small to get invited to a four team playoff (though they might in the new format that is coming), so there are lots of sour grapes. Having lost their first game so badly, they can now play the rest of the season without people complaining about how they are ranked. Instead, people can just complain about the normal things, such as the players and coaches.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> What is the correct formula for Waiting Time in the FCFS (First Come First Served) Scheduling algorithm, is it Turn Around Time - Burst Time or Response Time - Arrival Time?


Hammer time!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, it's not Forumula 1. They don't seem to be waiting.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Perhaps it's a secret formula?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In all seriousness, I've never even thought about that question...and clearly still haven't.

----------


## szlamany

I just had an incredible programming moment - that only other programmers would understand.  

The setup...last week, while I was training someone, and they were going back and forth from tab to tab in my web app, and clicking on rows in a grid to run a report.  All of a sudden the app bugged out and didn't know what tab it was on.  I was not happy - telling someone to logout and log back in again to get around a bug sucks!

The realization...three huge functions that build grids and tabs really should be re-factored and put into the class that eventually evolved in this app to manage the user-interface.  

The satisfaction...after carefully moving the code into the UI class, the bug SIMPLY DISAPPEARED!

Wow - I was shocked!  

Just doing the right thing in the code fixed a bug that I did not want to search for!

Happy day!

btw - Javascript with lots of little callback functions created on the fly with all kinds of closure variables!

----------


## Niya

That was such a wholesome story.....I shed a tear  :Cry:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Software is a theory of how best to solve a data problem. The more data you throw at the theory, the more you test it. When it works, the test passes, when it fails, the theory is not as good as it could be.

I spent a couple months wrestling with an arcane data problem. Eventually, I solved it, which was a relief. I then turned to a different problem...and found that the solution I had come up with for the first problem solved the second even better than it had solved the first. 

It's very rewarding when a theory ends up being able to explain something it was never intended to deal with.

----------


## dday9

Ah yes. JavaScript closures and hoisting have caused me more headaches than I care to admit.

let and const solve some of that, but depending on your browser support they might not always be an option

----------


## wes4dbt

Gonna be 113 degrees here today.  Near by they are predicting 116.

Please light a candle for my AC and the power grid.  lol

----------


## dday9

I had seen where California is expecting blackouts. The news article I read doesn't really make sense to me though, it explained that because a good percentage of the electrical production is from solar that at the end of the day, throughput starts to decrease while simultaneously the day gets hotter.

Wouldn't it be hottest at like 12 - 2 and not 5 - 7?

----------


## dilettante

California imports 30% of its electricity from neighboring states.  They burn off a lot of juice.

Ultimately that dissipates as heat, there isn't any way around it. Then consider the impact of rooftops, paved area, and solar panels converting a ton of visible light into infrared reflected back into the lower atmosphere.  AC pumps more heat outside in a process that adds more heat itself.

All of that builds a runaway thermal bubble during the day, probably part of why things are so hot in the hours before dusk.

Continuous terraforming dancing on the razor edge of failure.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Gonna be 113 degrees here today.  Near by they are predicting 116.
> 
> Please light a candle for my AC and the power grid.  lol


Yeah, cause if there's one thing you need it is more heat.

(and if there's another, it's more fire)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> California imports 30% of its electricity from neighboring states.  They burn off a lot of juice.
> 
> Ultimately that dissipates as heat, there isn't any way around it. Then consider the impact of rooftops, paved area, and solar panels converting a ton of visible light into infrared reflected back into the lower atmosphere.  AC pumps more heat outside in a process that adds more heat itself.
> 
> All of that builds a runaway thermal bubble during the day, probably part of why things are so hot in the hours before dusk.
> 
> Continuous terraforming dancing on the razor edge of failure.


There's also the interesting geography to consider. The Sierra Nevada creates a wall of craft be....I mean mountains, yeah mountains. This has some interesting local impacts on weather.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Wouldn't it be hottest at like 12 - 2 and not 5 - 7?


I'd say @ 5pm is the hottest.  I've notice places along the Gulf like New Orleans, Houston don't get much of a temp swing.  5 or 6 degrees.  Here in Central Ca.  we have 30 - 40 degree swings.  Today the high is @ 113 and the morning low was @ 72.

So it takes a while to built the temps.  Then where I live there is lots of concrete and pavement, very little green space, so it's like a big heat sink.

I don't know where all the solar power is coming from.  There is one big solar farm out in the desert near AZ,   They advertise that 90% of the daytime energy comes from renewable sources.  I know of several wind turbine farms, my area has lots of hydroelectric. 

I just did a search, southern CA does have several solar farms.  I haven't been down there in 20yrs.  lol

----------


## dday9

> Yeah, cause if there's one thing you need it is more heat.
> 
> (and if there's another, it's more fire)


I thought the only thing you need is more cowbell.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh yeah, I forgot about that. 

I was hiking in northern CA in July, and often heard the bells of St. Bovinus of the Hills.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was in Stanley Idaho back earlier in August. We got up to frost on the roof of the cabin, but the temps were getting into the upper 80s in the afternoon. That was a temperature swing of nearly 60 degrees from the coldest to the warmest in a day. That's pretty typical for the summer in that crazy town.

----------


## dday9

I dont understand how peoples sinuses could take it. Later in the year (and super early in the year) we get weird weather where one week the high will be in the 50s, a few days later the high is in the 80s, and then a few days later were back to the 50s. It never fails, I almost always get a upper respiratory infection.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You have humidity, we do not. You're more likely to get a nosebleed out here.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No thread about the Queen? Guess I'll mention it here.

----------


## dday9



----------


## wes4dbt

It will be a little strange for a while having a King of England.  She has been the Queen for as long as I can remember.

----------


## dday9

The adrenochrome wore off.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

God bless her Maj.


The UK's collective Grandma.

----------


## Niya

> No thread about the Queen? Guess I'll mention it here.


Was she interesting enough to warrant a thread? I'm sure she's had an interesting life but from my point of view she was always just kind of.....there. No fuss no muss just kind of there. You know?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that was a big part of her appeal. She didn't seem to take any big stands on anything.

----------


## dday9

She took a pretty hard stance of protecting the royal image at any cost.

----------


## Niya

If only more people were like her the world would be a better place. Now everybody thinks they are God's gift to mankind.

----------


## dday9

The royal family literally believes that they are a gift to God via the coronation when the monarch is anointed with holy oil. Not to mention the (myth, folklore, etc.) that the family blood line traces back to King David of Israel.

----------


## Niya

> The royal family literally believes that they are a gift to God via the coronation when the monarch is anointed with holy oil. Not to mention the (myth, folklore, etc.) that the family blood line traces back to King David of Israel.


The average TikToker believes this only difference is they can't shut up about how awesome they are, especially the women.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Interesting fact, Our Betty was queen for over a quarter of the life span of the United States.

Whatever your thoughts on the institution of the monarchy, Lizzie rocked.

----------


## szlamany

> The adrenochrome wore off.


Lol!

----------


## wes4dbt

> Interesting fact, Our Betty was queen for over a quarter of the life span of the United States.
> 
> Whatever your thoughts on the institution of the monarchy, Lizzie rocked.


Americans might claim they don't believe in the class system or a monarchy and that is probably true.  Not that one doesn't exist but it's more subtle.

But we are infatuated with the royal family.  They are in our news almost every day.  Mainly the kids and grandkids. lol  

The Queen must have been doing something right because I don't remember our press portraying her negatively.  Can you imagine maintaining your position through all the changes in the world from 1953 to 2022.  That's impressive.

Now it's time to bring out the royal carriage and have a grandiose coronation.  You crazy Brits.  lol

----------


## Niya

> The Queen must have been doing something right because I don't remember our press portraying her negatively.  Can you imagine maintaining your position through all the changes in the world from 1953 to 2022.  That's impressive.


It's not really that impressive when you consider that the British monarchy has had like what.....500 years of practice? Most republics and dictatorships of the modern world are youngsters still trying to find their way when compared to the ancient British monarchy.

----------


## wes4dbt

Well, the heat wave is ending.  Only 102 today and going to drop down to 90 tomorrow.  Glad the AC and power grid held up.  Not sure how well I could handle 113 degrees without some AC.  Guess I could have just stayed in my car.  lol

----------


## dday9

Yeah, I saw yall have a hurricane that is supposed to help cool things down. It is weird to be rooting for a major natural disaster to help offset an even worse one.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Yeah, I saw yall have a hurricane that is supposed to help cool things down. It is weird to be rooting for a major natural disaster to help offset an even worse one.


lol

Well, that wont affect where I live.  I'm about 400 mile north of that.  Ca it a long state.  SoCal is like another world to us in terms of weather.  That is a strange swing in fortunes.  

Should be a great day tomorrow (actually today, it's12:05), my son's 50th and my granddaughters 30th birthday party.   Now they're saying only 89 degrees.  Perfect!!

----------


## dday9

We lost my wifes grandfather this morning. He was truly a great man, I can only hope to be half as good of a man he was.

----------


## dilettante

> SoCal is like another world to us in terms of weather.


I remember my first trip to southern California back in the day.  It was for a business conference held in Anaheim.

This trip took place just months after I saw _Blade Runner_ for the first time, televised in 1986.

When I got there everything was so disorienting and dystopian.  The non-Disney hotel was full of signage with Japanese and something either Arabic or Farsi.  Oddly there was no Spanish or French as we have on most similar signage we had here back then.  One afternoon our sessions ended early with no evening events and I decided to trek over to Disneyland (tickets were cheap back then).  The walk over was eerie: nobody else on foot at all and the sun showed deep orange through the thick polluted haze.  Breathing was oddly difficult until I finally realized heavy smog was the culprit.  In the park there were many unintelligible (to my ear) languages in use.

It was hard not to draw comparisons and see the movie's 2019 as a reasonable expectation of where things might go.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's been a world of smoke for a week. Usually, whether we have smoke depends on which direction the wind is blowing, but with fires all around, the wind just determines WHICH smoke we're breathing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We got a bit of rain this morning. We should get more later on this week. That should reduce the fires just a bit.

----------


## dilettante

> We lost my wifes grandfather this morning. He was truly a great man, I can only hope to be half as good of a man he was.


Sorry to hear it.  I hope family is coping well, that can be a hard fact to face in life.

I don't like to look too hard around me when I hear such news.  I got some anxiety just from my Internet access going down for 3 hours tonight.  We get dependent on it as it replaces separate more resilient systems we used to rely on (copper landlines, broadcast TV and radio, etc.).

Not the same thing _at all_, but it sucks to get old and sometimes feel fragile.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Sorry to hear it.  I hope family is coping well, that can be a hard fact to face in life.
> 
> I don't like to look too hard around me when I hear such news.  I got some anxiety just from my Internet access going down for 3 hours tonight.  We get dependent on it as it replaces separate more resilient systems we used to rely on (copper landlines, broadcast TV and radio, etc.).
> 
> Not the same thing _at all_, but it sucks to get old and sometimes feel fragile.


I can relate.  It's a strange feeling when you realize you got maybe 10 or 15yrs max left.   

Just today I was having trouble with my internet so I download some games that I can play offline just in case.  lol

I use to enjoy reading a good book but the only books I got now are old programming books and operating manuals.  I should remedy that.

----------


## dilettante

I decided I needed gasoline anyway and I could use their WiFi if they were up to check on my outage.  Got there: "Sorry no free WiFi any more, cutbacks."

It's a mindset issue though.  I need to unplug for more of the day I guess.  I think 2020-2021 I was isolating a lot and got used to using the Internet to interact with the world a lot more.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Cutbacks? I wonder how much they are saving by not providing free WiFi?

I realize it would be different for a business, but if I didn't have security on my router, I'd be providing free WiFi. It wouldn't cost me any more than what I am paying now. The only issue would be that there might be enough users that throughput for any one user might be severely degraded. If I had a much faster connection, that might not be an issue, either.

So, what are they saving money on? Were they able to switch to a lower bandwidth connection?

----------


## dilettante

No idea.  I know that after 7-11 took over the stores when the oil company sold that part off there were a lot of changes.  Or maybe it broke down and they just told the store workers to say it is gone?

----------


## wes4dbt

> I decided I needed gasoline anyway and I could use their WiFi if they were up to check on my outage.  Got there: "Sorry no free WiFi any more, cutbacks."
> 
> It's a mindset issue though.  I need to unplug for more of the day I guess.  I think 2020-2021 I was isolating a lot and got used to using the Internet to interact with the world a lot more.


I must not be understanding something.  Never heard of a gas station providing internet.  I mean, it's 5min to pump your gas and you leave.

I remember a couple of years ago my router went out, it was going to take 2 or three days for them to send me a new one.  I felt like a fish out of water, so I went to Best Buy and bought a portable hot spot and paid for like 5Gb of data.  lol

----------


## dilettante

It had been nearly as common as coffee shop WiFi around here.  Most have a convenience store and sell coffee and crap, and the traveling public often parks away from the pumps for a break.  Pretty routine offering at truck stops too.  Public libraries, state highway rest stops, and laundromats and other retail businesses like McDonald's offered it as well.  I just haven't looked around in a while.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're lucky if we can get cell service at some such institutions. There's one town that only has cell service in a short range around the visitor center.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's getting slowly better.

----------


## dilettante

I suppose that it might be that a critical mass of guppies have largemouthed themselves onto the hooks of the oligarchs and fork over a good fraction of a car payment each month on elaborate "phone plan" commitments that include Internet access.  If customers see no need then a business has no competitive advantage in providing free on-premise service .

Perhaps what I was expecting to find has already become as nostalgic and rare as public drinking fountains and payphones.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I suppose that it might be that a critical mass of guppies have largemouthed themselves onto the hooks of the oligarchs and fork over a good fraction of a car payment each month on elaborate "phone plan" commitments that include Internet access.  If customers see no need then a business has no competitive advantage in providing free on-premise service .
> 
> Perhaps what I was expecting to find has already become as nostalgic and rare as public drinking fountains and payphones.


Guppies and largemouth?? An interesting combination.

Also, you may not be keeping up with the times. I went from phone only to unlimited phone, text, and a fair amount of data while cutting my bill in half. I'm not paying a 'good fraction of a car payment', unless your car payments are SERIOUSLY cheap. I pay $25/month.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Basically, you may be right, but not because people are paying exorbitant sums, but because the costs have gotten cheaper and the services more ubiquitous. It may not make sense for some companies to keep providing the service. 

I still find it hard to believe that the service was a significant cost to the business, though, unless it's a hotel.

----------


## dilettante

I'm just cheap, used to paying just $100/year for talk and text with no cellular data.  Trying to steel myself for the day when my old prepaid account is no longer grandfathered in by the carrier.

Younger family members are paying $70/month/"line" for several phones.  Ouch.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, I pay about $1,000 per year for my cell service which comes with unlimited data. I cannot justify it, but I also dont want to switch, so I guess Im being irrational.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Just changed my Phone contract to  Sim Only deal, as my 2 year old phone is perfectly fine and should last for a few years yet.

I now pay £12 a month for unlimited calls & texts + 100 GB Data, happy I switched to Sim only !!

----------


## dilettante

A friend always says "The cost of quality of life is not linear."  Meaning, I suppose, that "twice as good" costs more than "twice as much."  Diminishing returns kicks in early.

----------


## dday9

> Just changed my Phone contract to  Sim Only deal, as my 2 year old phone is perfectly fine and should last for a few years yet.
> 
> I now pay £12 a month for unlimited calls & texts + 100 GB Data, happy I switched to Sim only !!


Is that specifically a UK thing? I've never heard of Sim Only before now.

----------


## dilettante

The closest thing around here might be "bring your own phone."  But as far as I can tell the best you might expect from carriers here is some form of one-time "reward" in the form of a "gift card" with no other discounts.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I might be doing SIM Only. I went with a reseller. They give me a SIM for whatever network I want to use, and I brought (and bought) my own phone.

I was using a flip phone up until last year. I only moved over because I wanted to be able to use the phone as a navigation device for a very remote, multi-week, bike ride. The fact that I could often use it to work remotely was icing on the cake. The amount of data per month that I have isn't all that high, but I don't think I've come close to using it. I think I have 12 GB/month, and I'm not sure that I've ever topped 2 GB. 

I just avoid videos, but that's easy to do for the uses I have.

----------


## dday9

Ah. Yeah, I bought my phone and my wife's phone from the Apple store in Metairie then got my cell carrier to give me a SIM card. But I definitely didn't get any kind of discount for doing that, just not having to pay a monthly note on financing a phone.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That may be all there is.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Is that specifically a UK thing? I've never heard of Sim Only before now.


What you can't get Sim Only in the US? I thought they were fairly common, maybe they are called something else?

When my last contract finished I had paid for and own the phone, so rather than getting a new one I kept it and over here at least you can get Sim Only contracts where they send you just the Sim and you sign a 12 month contract for you calls, texts & data.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not sure whether you can get EXACTLY that. For me, I bought the phone separate, but I don't sign a year long contract. I pay by the month with no contract. Still, they sent me only the SIM, so it is pretty similar.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, it sounds very similar. The only difference is that I'm paying way more than £12 a month.

----------


## dday9

One reason I am paying so much is that I am with AT&T, which has the more reliable service where I live. If I were to switch to a carrier that leases AT&T's cell service it probably wouldn't be so bad. My only concern is that I had a friend who left AT&T and he told me that those secondary services work great if you're in a big town like New Orleans or Baton Rouge, but if you live in a rural part of the state (which I do) then I may have some problems. They might not lease the area that I live in or even if they do, AT&T prioritizes their customer's usage of the service so I could see slower/spottier connection with a "lesser" carrier.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Over here, if you're going for a fixed term contract you can generally get a phone included or not, whichever you prefer.  If you don't want a phone you can also get a Pay as You Go deal but it will typically be more expensive than a fixed term.

Generally, a fixed term with phone is the best deal because they use the phone as a loss leader to tempt you onto the contract.  If you've already got the phone you want then a fixed term without phone is usually the best.  Pay as You Go deals are generally for drug dealers.

----------


## dilettante

I've been on a prepaid plan for years, and I never have to add more than $100 USD each year to carry my existing balance forward.

This is a no-data plan and any day I use the phone I get 24 hours of unlimited talk and text and my balance gets charged $2.  So if I used it every day it would cost me $730/year for non-leap years, about $61/month.

As long as I don't exceed 50 days/year I just add another $100 annually.  I'm a light phone user so I still have a balance somewhat over $200 right now.

Any day that I get a legit call or a spam call that gets past the filter or send a text it costs $2.  But that gives me 24 hours to make social calls and texts to family and friends.  I can only think of two years when I had to add another $100 and I could probably have just added $50 or something.

----------


## dilettante

I just about gag when I see advertising that shows people dipping pizza into Raunch Dressing.  Can't abide slimy dumpster-drippins' condiments.

Saw a cooking show where a recipe used Hellhole Valley Raunch dry packet contents in Shepherd's Pie.  They explained that it is 50% MSG and the cheapest way to buy MSG unless you buy in bulk.  25% is stuff like onion powder... with parsley bits as decoration.  Another 25% is popcorn salt, but most people buy salt in bulk so that wasn't the reason they used it.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I've been on a prepaid plan for years, and I never have to add more than $100 USD each year to carry my existing balance forward.
> 
> This is a no-data plan and any day I use the phone I get 24 hours of unlimited talk and text and my balance gets charged $2.  So if I used it every day it would cost me $730/year for non-leap years, about $61/month.
> 
> As long as I don't exceed 50 days/year I just add another $100 annually.  I'm a light phone user so I still have a balance somewhat over $200 right now.
> 
> Any day that I get a legit call or a spam call that gets past the filter or send a text it costs $2.  But that gives me 24 hours to make social calls and texts to family and friends.  I can only think of two years when I had to add another $100 and I could probably have just added $50 or something.


Yeah, for many years I'd just buy $20 worth of minutes and they were good for three months.  I never needed more than that.  But I just keep the phone in the car for emergencies.  But a few years ago I decided to get a smart phone, Because all the cool kids had them.  Still hardly use it but now I pay $25 a month.  I have a land line at home, with 4 phones attached.  So every place I relax there is a phone within reach.  I don't want to be carrying a cell phone around with me.




> Pay as You Go deals are generally for drug dealers.


We prefer the term entrepreneur.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I'm a light phone user so I still have a balance somewhat over $200 right now.


I was a light phone user, but my main objective was battery life, so now I'm a heavy phone user. It doesn't affect my balance all that much, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I just about gag when I see advertising that shows people dipping pizza into Raunch Dressing.  Can't abide slimy dumpster-drippins' condiments.
> 
> Saw a cooking show where a recipe used Hellhole Valley Raunch dry packet contents in Shepherd's Pie.  They explained that it is 50% MSG and the cheapest way to buy MSG unless you buy in bulk.  25% is stuff like onion powder... with parsley bits as decoration.  Another 25% is popcorn salt, but most people buy salt in bulk so that wasn't the reason they used it.


Onion powder is risky, for me. I avoid it, as much as I can. Actually, now that I think about it, the real risk isn't to me, it is to those around me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I wouldn't want to mess up a perfectly good pizza with some alien sauce, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Yeah, for many years I'd just buy $20 worth of minutes and they were good for three months.  I never needed more than that.  But I just keep the phone in the car for emergencies.  But a few years ago I decided to get a smart phone, Because all the cool kids had them.  Still hardly use it but now I pay $25 a month.  I have a land line at home, with 4 phones attached.  So every place I relax there is a phone within reach.  I don't want to be carrying a cell phone around with me.


I no longer have a land line, but if I did...there's a phone outlet by the toilet in the bathroom. It lets a person share their moving thoughts.

----------


## Peter Porter

> I was using a flip phone up until last year. I only moved over because I wanted to be able to use the phone as a navigation device for a very remote, multi-week, bike ride.


I retired my old Nokia last year after two buttons went bad, the 0 and 9, but I still have the phone. My Samsung now is pretty nice, but it's one of the cheapest models you could buy. I mostly just use it for phone calls.




> Yeah, for many years I'd just buy $20 worth of minutes and they were good for three months.  I never needed more than that.


I still do that. I buy my minutes at a local supermarket, which is enough for about 3 months.




> But I just keep the phone in the car for emergencies.


I use to keep my old Nokia in my car for emergencies, like yourself, but I don't do that with my new smartphone, specially to protect it's data from the heat over the summer.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My old flip phone had been repaired with JB Weld, but I managed to break it again, so it was barely hanging together.

----------


## dilettante

I'm so cheap that I don't pay for navigation in my car.  Not that I need it much.  If I'm heading into unknown territory or a long enough drive to worry about detours navigation assistance can be helpful.

Instead I just plot the route via Google Maps on the PC, and send it to my phone.  Then turn on the phone using home WiFi and accept the map data as an "offline map."

Then I can plug the phone into the car, and via Android Auto I can get maps and even turn by turn voice prompts as I go.  Usually I leave it set so the map shows on the infotainment display and the turn information pops up on the "instrument display" behind the steering wheel within the arc of the tachometer scale just below the digits of the speedometer.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm so cheap that I don't even do THAT. I just drive. If I get there, I get there.

----------


## dilettante

Yeah, I hear that.  If I could have left more gadgets off the car and saved money I would have.  Fancy electronics are another point of failure anyway, and can cost enough to fix that this is probably something that can sideline an aging car before its time.

I remember when my in-car navigation was a book of county-level maps supplemented by road maps for adjacent states and provinces.  Updating those every 4 to 6 years was pretty inexpensive or even free.

----------


## wes4dbt

To long without a post.

Man, we've went from highs of 114 to the highs in the low 70's.  I like the 70's much better.  Come to think about it, I liked the 70's Show.  Coincidence???  I don't think so!!!!

----------


## dday9

I like turtles.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dday9

Remember when Witis decided to post binary?

----------


## wes4dbt

ESPN's Scott Van Pelt uses "I like turtles" sound bite during his shows a lot.  Wonder if that's where he got it.

----------


## dday9

Oh absolutely! That was one of the OG viral videos, back when it was spread via MySpace and people were told to go to google.com to search it (and not told to simply Google it).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's a good, useful, statement.

----------


## wes4dbt

This one made me laugh.  Trump says




> Were they looking for the Hillary Clinton emails that were deleted, but they are around someplace?


And 




> he was able to declassify documents just by thinking about it.


That brightened up my day, thanks Donald.

----------


## dday9

Oh he is an excellent entertainer!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I saw fish today. The most amazing was an enormous sculpin.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When it comes to sculpin, 'enormous' is a relative term.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, that is true for all types of fish. Sculpin are just small.

----------


## homer13j

> I saw fish today.


What a coincidence. I ate a fish today.

----------


## homer13j

Alaskan Salmon

----------


## homer13j

Or is it pronounced "salmon?"

----------


## homer13j

And as a public service I'd like to remind Browns fans that there is no drinking allowed in the Muni lot. Strictly enforced!

----------


## dday9

I was thinking of you today because I saw they were bringing the old mascot back.

----------


## homer13j

> I was thinking of you today because I saw they were bringing the old mascot back.


Brownie never really left the scene, he just went underground and unofficial after Art Modell (spit) bought the team and got rid of him. You know, being the advertising genius that everyone said he thought he was.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

How could they NOT allow drinking at Browns games? How else are the fans supposed to get through the games???

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I thought that team might be good...ish, this year...and then they lose to the Jets.

----------


## dday9

They beat the Steelers but not without some drama at the end.

----------


## wes4dbt

Was glad to see that.  But without Watt the Steelers are at best an average team.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Unfortunately, they are both just average teams. The Browns never fail to disappoint.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I just painted one of my toes...well, the end of the toe, and it was with liquid bandage. That toe has never fully healed up from some damage I did to it this summer, so now I'm trying something new. Conventional bandages caused it to heal mostly, but not entirely. Soaking it for days on end didn't help it heal any, either, but it's getting annoying. Doggone hard to bandage a toe all that well, so now I'm trying liquid bandage.

Smells like nail polish, though. Same solvent, I suppose.

----------


## wes4dbt

Have you been seeing a Dr.?  If it's an ulcer, then open toe shoes and getting it to dry out, form a layer of skin and then start building from there.  Just make sure to avoid an infection.  I know a lot of people with SCI's and ulcers (or pressure sores) are common.  They can be simple but turn very serious.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It started out as a blister. It almost entirely healed, but never quite finished. Drying it out was getting me so close...and then I went out and walked up streams for a week, or so. Then I did it again...and again...and again. My feet haven't had a real chance to dry out since sometime back in August. They get a couple days, then I'm back in the water. At least I should be done with that for the year, so it can finally dry.

----------


## wes4dbt

Was watching a show about a girl in the UK that had been murdered.  The officer described the suspect as an Asian man.  He was from India.

Is that really how people in the UK describe people from India?  I've never heard that description used here in the US.  I realize India is part of Asia but it just struck me as odd.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've heard it used that way, but mostly only when written.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I guess I haven't 'heard' it, if it was written.

----------


## dilettante

Yes.  Commonwealth Pidgin more than superficially resembles English but isn't exactly the same language.  Divergence seems to have begun under George IV (The Fop King).  People remaining under the thumb of the monarchy slavishly began to imitate his attempts at English as a second language.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I guess I haven't 'heard' it, if it was written.


I think the voices in your head count.

I wonder if the UK also refer to Russians and Iranians as Asian.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I think the voices in your head count.


They only talk about squirrels...in a ridiculous Italian accent, no less.

----------


## wes4dbt

> They only talk about squirrels...in a ridiculous Italian accent, no less.


Damn Euro Squirrels.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, nuts to them.

----------


## dilettante

I think storing up nuts for the winter is pretty big across all Europe right now.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Europe has had enough nuts over the years. No need to store them up, another will come along soon enough. Heck, we would be happy to give them a few of ours.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Europe has had enough nuts over the years. No need to store them up, another will come along soon enough. Heck, we would be happy to give them a few of ours.


The best we can do is a swap deal !

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What have you got in a used Prime Minister?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I suppose that would be a 'past-his-prime' minister.

----------


## wes4dbt

This made me laugh.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not even on FB and I get it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Of course, a virtual funeral might have been much better attended...virtually.

----------


## dday9

That reminds me of individuals like Gruff. He was a good man, but his only outlet was social media (and Im limping VBForums in there) because of increasing health issues.

Had I known that he passed before his funeral, I most certainly would have taken a trip up to Oregon.

----------


## dilettante

Yeah, there are probably a lot of older people in the same boat.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Might even be a lot of people on here that are in the same boat....or casket, depending on your perspective.

----------


## dilettante

My insurance company just gave me a month's notice they'll start packing on a billing fee for both my home and auto policies.  Does anyone know how much notice I must give them before I begin deducting my new _paying fee_ for each?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think it's a negative number of days.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I got wondering why I didn't get a new insurance card for my auto insurance. Turns out, they went online, apparently. That seems like a really bad idea.

----------


## dday9

When I left Allstate they were pushing the paperless option very hard.

In Louisiana you got a discount to go paperless. Then about a year before I left, they revoked that discount.

Companies like Allstate would save millions if everyone went paperless. You can see how they would be incentivized to encourage people to go paperless.

----------


## dilettante

Paperless billing always reminds me of Micky Mouse/Sorcerer's Apprentice in Fantasia.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have no problem with paperless billing. Because of my tendency to disappear into the mountains for weeks on end, I set up all of my bills to auto-pay, a long time ago. Whether I get a paper bill or not matters not a whit, so long as the bill gets paid automatically.

In this case, what I didn't get was the card I carry in the car to show that I am insured. I thought you had to have one with you. Perhaps that's not the case.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I assume they are thinking that I will remember my phone at all times.

They are wrong about that.

----------


## dilettante

Yeah, I hear that.

I guess "they" view your "phone" as a financial/social/carbon credit score tag.

Not to drift off onto the WEF's plans to institute personal carbon credit scores.  You know, the ones test flown as "COVID tracker apps" you paid obeisance to daily.

----------


## wes4dbt

Usually you can go online and print out a card.  Though my insurance sends me a paper card.  I don't like that they changed to every six months billing.  I liked paying a year at a time and get a new card once a year.  

I also have been using autopay for everything I can for years.  Never had a problem.  No more late fees.  It was never not having the money but just postponing or forgetting.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> You know, the ones test flown as "COVID tracker apps" you paid obeisance to daily.


Hadn't heard that anywhere in the US had those. We certainly didn't.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The one thing that I can't autopay is also the one thing that I don't get much of an announcement or a bill for: My property taxes.

----------


## dilettante

> The one thing that I can't autopay is also the one thing that I don't get much of an announcement or a bill for: My property taxes.


Seems odd.  I get billed twice a year and always with nearly 2 month notice.

----------


## wes4dbt

I only get billed once a year but you can make two payments one by Dec and the other by April.  I tried the two payments but forgot about it and had to pay a late fee.  Now I just pay the whole year at once.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I got a late fee once, as well. The city I live in does a good job with billing. Unfortunately, the county handles property taxes, and they aren't so good. I get an added fee for paying by ANY means other than showing up in person. Considering that would take probably an hour on a good day, I just opt for the cheapest of the extra fees.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I got a late fee once, as well. The city I live in does a good job with billing. Unfortunately, the county handles property taxes, and they aren't so good. I get an added fee for paying by ANY means other than showing up in person. Considering that would take probably an hour on a good day, I just opt for the cheapest of the extra fees.


Yeah, my county is strange.  You can pay taxes by mail but if you pay online there's a fee.  They charge 5% to pay by credit card.  No way!!!  You can pay by Echeck for like $0.50.  It's silly.

----------


## dilettante

I usually pay by check to avoid those "convenience fees."  Not even a stamp is needed, the Township has a 24 hour drive up dropbox that also accepts things like quarterly water/sewer payments and absentee ballots.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I can only avoid the convenience fees by paying in person. They may well have a dropbox. I wouldn't know, though, as the location is a good long ways away, and a bit awkward to find, as well. 

The credit card fee isn't 5%, but it's up around 3%. That's quite reasonable, actually, as that's about what the credit card company would be charging them. They just pass it on. A check or direct bank transfer costs down around 1%, or so. Not sure what that's about.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Somebody should do a movie where Dracula gets white nose syndrome.

----------


## dilettante

Those darned powdered-sugar donuts!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

HA! Yeah, that would be awesome! Either that or he was doing lines of coke.

----------


## homer13j

Norfolk Southern's train #310 had a bit of trouble getting through Sandusky, Ohio today...

----------


## dilettante

Ouch.

Made me think of all of those CN trains that run through here carrying nuclear waste from Ontario, Quebec, etc. down to Tennessee for dumping and rerouting to western dumps.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What was it hauling?

----------


## homer13j

> What was it hauling?


Paraffin wax. Nothing toxic or flammable, just a big, ugly mess to clean up.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm sure the news was waxing eloquent about it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Too bad it didn't happen in Wayne, Indiana.

----------


## homer13j

An interesting side note (at least to me) is Amtrak #30 the Chicago-DC Capitol Limited and #48 the Chicago-NY/Boston Lake Shore Limited were combined into one train at Oak Harbor and ran NS's old Wheeling & Lake Erie between Oak Harbor and Bellevue then ran NS's old Nickel Plate Road between Bellevue and GC interlocking just west of Vermilion where they rejoined the Chicago line, made their station stops at Elyria and Cleveland and split back into two trains after the station stop in Cleveland. All other Amtrak trains have been annulled between Cleveland and Toledo until Monday.

----------


## homer13j

And yes, I am a train nerd.

----------


## dilettante

> And yes, I am a train nerd.


How deep does it go?

When I lived on campus as a freshman I walked past Pere Marquette 1225 several times a day.  It had been donated and sat slowly being restored for a very long time until donations helped the budget pick up.  Now of course it is in service again for novelty excursions.

Do you know why this old steam engine became a celebrity, with imitators running nationwide?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not enough of a train nerd to know that, but I never hesitate to visit some restored old steam engines.

----------


## dilettante

I'm not into railroading either.  I just have an indirect casual personal connection with that one and was surprised when it gained notoriety.

You'd probably know it if I mentioned the details, so I'll wait before spoiling it.

----------


## homer13j

> How deep does it go?


I come from a railroad family going back to my great-grandfather and his brother who were both engineers for the Pennsylvania Railroad. My grandfather and uncle were also PRR men and I have several cousins who work for various rail lines around the country. I spent my formative years in an apartment overlooking what was then the Penn Central's Cleveland Line which was extremely busy despite the PC being mired in bankruptcy at the time. Seems like everywhere I've lived has been within earshot of active tracks and when I moved to Chicago I specifically chose an apartment right next to Union Pacific's West Line which sees 160 or so trains every weekday.




> Do you know why this old steam engine became a celebrity, with imitators running nationwide?


I believe 1225 appeared in the movie The Polar Express. I got to ride behind 1225 back in '91 when it double-headed an excursion with sister Berkshire Nickel Plate 765 pulling 31 cars! 

If you've ever seen the Robert Redford movie The Natural longtime Cleveland resident Grand Trunk 4070 (the Cuyahoga Valley Line locomotive) appears in it. Unfortunately 4070 is a long way away from being operational again.

----------


## dilettante

Yeah, that's what I was thinking of.

1225 --> 12/25 --> December 25th may have helped the story author here.  No idea whether it inspired fabrication of the the entire story or was a happy coincidence after the fact.  What I've read suggests that he was also familiar with the locomotive's presence at the same location I know it from.

Grand Rapids, its holiday-dress downtown, and the Herpolsheimers department store are also memories I have in common with the author and we all appreciate connections to our memories.  Today I live relatively close (25 miles) to 1225's current home in Owosso Michigan as well.

I also get a kick out of the way new viewers of the movie often get creeped out by the animation style it used and I enjoy most of its musical soundtrack.

----------


## homer13j

1225's number was just a coincidence. When the PM parked all their steam locomotives in the late-'50s they couldn't scrap them until the bank liens on them were paid off. So they all sat for several years rusting away out in the elements. When it was decided to preserve one or two 1223 and 1225 were chosen as they were easy to get to and still in relatively good shape. 1225 was eventually returned to operational status while 1223 was preserved as a static exhibit at the state fairgrounds in Detroit and later moved to Grand Haven.

----------


## dilettante

> 1225's number was just a coincidence.


Of course.

There are plenty of other elements of railroad history that play roles in popular culture as well, particularly in song and story rather than commercial mass media.

An obvious example:




Generations before rail had songs about shipping canals, stagecoach lines, plank roads, and trails.  Of course the further you go back the smaller the populations and the reach of mass media even when that was campfire tales and songs passed among travelers.

----------


## dilettante

Not to have too much overflow here from the "Listening" thread, but who else learned this tune in their early school years?




Probably completely foreign to recent generations, hmm?

----------


## dilettante

Amusingly that video still fights the old battle over a lyric: 15 years vs. 15 miles.  As far as I can tell it was always 15 years until a collection republished it as 15 miles and the arguments began.

We were taught "15 years."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I certainly remember that one. I hiked a bit of the C&O canal tow path, though not the Erie. Some of those paths have turned into bike trails that I've considered.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I walked up a stretch or railroad grade outside Lewiston Idaho. It's very scenic, as it goes through six tunnels and over numerous trestles as it climbs a canyon. Being as scenic as it is, and since all the trestles are made out of wood, the stretch has been used in two films that I am aware of, though it's only a couple miles long. You can find it in The Wild Wild West, and in the much older Breakheart Pass with Charles Bronson.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Rail's the best way to travel, but not an option for most people out in the west.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

On the other hand, I've figured out a route that is mostly rail-trails from my house to my sister's place out near Seattle. I'll bike that next summer...as a plan B, or if plan A takes long enough to develop.

----------


## dilettante

What surprises me is how many of our rivers and streams here were once navigable, not merely by canoe but also by jonboat or even barges and later steamers that were smaller versions of what later became the archetypal Mississippi Riverboats.

Now we still have some dams, though many have gradually been taken out.  But in general the streams and creeks have shrunken to a trickle.  I think the latter was due to drainage efforts related to agriculture.  In bigger cities major rivers were long ago "channelized" for flood control and to open up previously marshy real estate to other uses.

There are places here where you can still canoe during Spring, but just barely.  Funny to hear local songs that make it clear people used to row or pole goods to market on those creeks.  Steam power was understandably only "a thing" on the larger rivers nearer their mouths, though for a time some of the steamboats were transported upriver or into lakes and restored for operation as novelty businesses.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You see that out here, as well. The dams on the lower Snake River were put in place to create a navigable slack-water pool from the Pacific all the way to Lewiston. That doesn't mean that the river wasn't navigable before that, though. Boats were running the river, when it was possible. There were water conditions that made navigation impossible, though only for part of the year.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I grew up canoeing on a brook that bordered our property. The flow wouldn't normally be enough to allow for canoeing, but beavers turned much of the brook into a series of step pools, while the rest of it had a shallow enough gradient that it was passable.

I've been back there a few times since then, and I find it a bit hard to believe that I ever canoed there. Doesn't seem all that passable. 

I guess I should go back and try it again.

----------


## dilettante

Yeah, there is a named "river" here that was once used extensively for light water traffic but these days it is really _just_ canoeable 2 out of 3 years, the 3rd year being too shallow except in the Spring.

I hear Lake Mead is up 5 feet recently, but I'm not sure about the prospects of the Colorado for water and power over the coming decade.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They aren't good. For reservoirs that are used for irrigation, the drawdown has ended for the year (at least up here), so the reservoirs can start recharging. The problem is that they need a huge snow year...or several in a row, to get that lake level back up.

----------


## homer13j

> On the other hand, I've figured out a route that is mostly rail-trails from my house to my sister's place out near Seattle. I'll bike that next summer...as a plan B, or if plan A takes long enough to develop.


I've wanted to bike the old Milwaukee Road from Seattle to the east since they pulled it up in the '80s. There are some pretty spectacular public trails built on it, but a lot of the land through Montana and to the east has reverted to the adjacent landowners and is fenced and posted. Would the line you referred to near Lewiston be through Sixteen Mile Canyon?

Biking the Erie Canal is also up there on my list, and I've been trying to do Pittsburgh-DC for at least 20 years now, but circumstances keep preventing it.  




> Rail's the best way to travel, but not an option for most people out in the west.


Yeah, it's too bad Amtrak's Pioneer and Desert Wind got cancelled. But then again Amtrak's management has been an absolute dumpster fire since the '90s.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Pittsburgh-DC is now part of the Great American Rail-Trail, as is a chunk of the Milwaukee Road across WA. There are HUGE chunks that have not been laid out, yet, and it isn't clear whether or not they ever really will be, largely for the reasons you pointed out. Still, it's a start.

One of the possible plans I have for next summer would include biking most of the Milwaukee Road route across WA, though it would also include several other rail-trails on both ends of that. I've also looked into a route that takes the Milwaukee Road, continues it on the Trail of the Coeur d'Alenes. I've already biked the paved part of that route. It's paved because it was the old mining railroad serving the silver mines up the Coeur d'Alene river. Since silver ore can be up to 50% lead, that railbed is very toxic. It was decided that capping it was the best option, so it became a very nice, paved, bike trail...with signs telling you not to drink any water or get off the pavement except at designated areas.

I've never heard a name for the rail grade by Lewiston. The only thing I can find for sixteen mile canyon is in Montana. The grade I'm talking about is the old spur line south out of Lewiston to the town of Grangeville. It just serviced grain elevators in the Camas Prairie, as far as I know. The scenic stretch was a switchbacking route up a canyon from the valley floor to the prairie.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's talk about bringing Amtrak service back to Boise. Oddly, the talk is about a train from Boise to Salt Lake City, with Boise to Portland possibly coming later. That makes no sense to me. I know of nobody who regularly travels to Salt Lake City, but lots of people who regularly travel to Portland. Why connect two small cities rather than a small (but growing) city with a large city?

----------


## jdc2000

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camas_Prairie_Railroad

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that's the one. Most of the tracks have now been removed, but they still exist through that canyon. They probably still exist on the Lawyer Canyon trestle shown in the picture.

Back when I first walked up that route, it was still active. In fact, as I was about to start out, I saw a train on it. I had driven to the top of the grade, where it emerges onto the prairie, left my car there, then biked back down to the bottom to start up. I had seen the train at the top, about to head down the grade, so by the time I got down to the bottom by bike, which was mostly downhill and fast, I wasn't sure whether the train had passed or not. 

The first thing I did was go through a curved tunnel where you couldn't see either end from a point in the middle. That was a bit interesting, with the possibility that a train might be coming. From there, it was just a matter of crossing trestle after trestle. The rest of the tunnels were short, and I could see all the way through them. Most of the trestles weren't bad, either, but there is one that featured prominently in Breakheart Pass (it's the trestle where the fireman falls to his death) because it is so VERY high and fairly long. The area between the rails had been covered in sheet metal, so walking was really easy, as you couldn't fall between the ties, but on a warm summer day, the sheet metal was pinging steadily as it heated in the sun. I couldn't tell whether there was a train coming or not, and on the other side of the trestle, the tracks went through a bit of a curved cut, so I couldn't see far ahead, either.

I watched and listened, sometimes convinced the train was coming, other times thinking it was just pinging metal. Eventually, I sprinted up to the first fire platform and stood there listening for a time, before sprinting to the next platform, and so on across the trestle. As it turned out, the train had passed long before I even reached the bottom of the hill by bike, and I never saw it. Sure made for an engaging hike, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I told a friend about that hike, and he did the same with his family. He reported that there was a pretty nice outcropping containing chalcedony up near the top, so he and I, along with one of his sons, went back there to pick up a few pieces.

Scenic hike, a bit of rock hounding, not a bad day.

----------


## jdc2000

On the passenger train service to Boise, Trains magazine had an article on that.  I'll try to find it and see what the info was.

Outdoor Idaho had some segments in the Camas Prairie Railroad.  One segment had a group of motorcar owners traveling on it, titled Riding the Rails.  There was also a Tracks of Time program and a Northwest Rail Journey program.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_speeder

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've always been interested in rail-bikes, but there aren't any interesting routes around here.

----------


## jdc2000

There are some rail-bike sections in Oregon.  I will try to find some info on them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The bigger issue for me is that I don't tend to do day trips. There are some great old rail lines, but you tend not to be able to bike for a week, or so.

----------


## homer13j

A friend and I have been talking for years about building a track cart. I have a spare 7 hp engine that currently has no job and I recently found the perfect wheels for it: Single Flanged Track Wheel 4-15/16" Diameter x 1-7/16" Face x 2-1/4" Hub length with 3/4" Roller Bearing

Problem #1: standard rail gauge is 56-1/2" inside the rails and the back doors of my van are 55" wide so it will be tricky getting it in and out.

Problem #2 is there are no tracks around here that are still intact but OOS except for the Erie line from Solon to Aurora, but it's so overgrown from 30+ years of inactivity that it's impassable. In southern Ohio NS's ex-N&W Cincinnati subdivision is OOS between Portsmouth, Ohio and the outskirts of Cincinnati - about 90 miles total so that's something to consider.

----------


## homer13j

Interesting fact: From 1928 to 1934 Portsmouth, Ohio was the original home of the NFL franchise now known as the Detroit Lions and their stadium not only still stands, but is regularly used for high school games.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's probably about the right size for a HS game, too. I hope it's a classic structure, because that's mighty old.

----------


## dday9

Planes, trains, and automobiles.

----------


## dilettante

I feel more like the Del Griffith of programmers each day.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The arguments on the site go round and round...

Well, doesn't scan quite right.

----------


## dilettante

Anyone else sick of all of these hair on fire stories about the economy?  I see little in the way of helpful suggestions aside from obvious things like "pay off debt."

----------


## wes4dbt

The inflation could be more tolerable but you add in the S & P 500 down 25% and the Nasdaq down 35% YTD, it's no fun.  Especial for people that know that don't have 10 or 20yrs to wait for a recovery.  

My hairs not on fire but I'm worried.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The markets dropped around that much in 2008 (or thereabouts, I forget when the bottom was). Two years after that, I had made back all my losses. We might be looking at a longer window, this time, as the underlying issues are different, but I'm not convinced that we're looking at a 10-20 year recovery window.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As for paying down debt, it depends on whether or not your income keeps up with inflation. If often doesn't, or at least lags, but your debts don't increase. If you owe 10,000 now, and your income goes up by 8%, and everything costs 8% more, you still owe 10,000, it's just not as much money as it was before.

Inflation erodes debt. For lots of people, that doesn't really matter, since their income doesn't increase at a pace with inflation, so inflation also erodes earnings, as well. For those who do keep up, then inflation erodes debt.

----------


## wes4dbt

> The markets dropped around that much in 2008 (or thereabouts, I forget when the bottom was). Two years after that, I had made back all my losses. We might be looking at a longer window, this time, as the underlying issues are different, but I'm not convinced that we're looking at a 10-20 year recovery window.


Yeah, the market decline started in 2007 and didn't reach that same level till 2013 so your lucky to have recovered your losses in two years.  The last couple of big drops have had a sharp V recovery but that not always the case.  The DOW had a major down turn starting in 1966 and never fully recovered till 1995.  So it's just a crap shoot was to when it will recover.

The frustrating thing to me is that your forced to take these risk if you want to grow your savings.  At least I don't know of any fixed income that out preforms inflation.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't think there is one. 

In the latest edition of The Economist (or perhaps it was last week, I forget), there is a report on a study that shows that bond performance has declined steadily since 1311. Yeah, that's a LONG time ago, and there have been several, brief reversals over that time, but the trend has been steadily downwards. It's an interesting thing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My investments have shifted since that time, but I did get unusually lucky over some quarters, and had average returns for most of them. One thing about it is that there's a certain amount of luck involved. I was in a couple mutual funds for reasons that can best be described as laziness. One of them gained 40-60% in a single quarter. I happened to be there for that, but not because of any skill. I had researched all my options thoroughly back around 98, but since that time, some funds I had been in had been removed from the table, and my money automatically moved into a different fund. That happened twice, so the fund that did so well...wasn't of my choosing. I was in it because I hadn't bothered to do the same research on the new fund.

I have a buddy at work who is seriously hooked on gold. He talks about how great it would be if he had put a thousand into gold back in the '80s. He overlooks the fact that he'd have made FAR more had he put that thousand into Apple stocks at the same time, or held onto that thousand and put it into bitcoin when it was worth pennies. Of course, it helps if you also sell at the right time, but the key point is that if you are in the right place at the right time, it can go really well. If not...well, then not so much.

----------


## dilettante

Yeah, I think we tend to buy into things and invest a lot of hope in them.  Financial strategies as much as anything else.

Some can be pretty high-maintenance if "done properly" requiring time and expertise or paid advice which can be... of uneven quality.  That's pretty much why pensions and Social Security had been structured to finance halfway-trustworthy management into the package rather than leave workers quite as exposed to predation and circumstance.

The poor performance of 457 plan experiments showed the flaws of individually managed funds-based investment, but the lobbyists got their way anyhow.  That's how we got 401(k) plans, which allowed employers to escape the competitive pressure to offer pension plans and opened Wall Street into a fully fledged Las Vegas experience.

----------


## dilettante

I was surprised to see that a lot of US drivers don't have auto insurance coverage when driving in Canada.  Normally there is a simple declaration on the back of your proof of insurance card.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Yeah, I think we tend to buy into things and invest a lot of hope in them.  Financial strategies as much as anything else.
> 
> Some can be pretty high-maintenance if "done properly" requiring time and expertise or paid advice which can be... of uneven quality.  That's pretty much why pensions and Social Security had been structured to finance halfway-trustworthy management into the package rather than leave workers quite as exposed to predation and circumstance.
> 
> The poor performance of 457 plan experiments showed the flaws of individually managed funds-based investment, but the lobbyists got their way anyhow.  That's how we got 401(k) plans, which allowed employers to escape the competitive pressure to offer pension plans and opened Wall Street into a fully fledged Las Vegas experience.


Or, you can do all of the above.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I was surprised to see that a lot of US drivers don't have auto insurance coverage when driving in Canada.  Normally there is a simple declaration on the back of your proof of insurance card.


Apparently, I don't get physical cards anymore. I looked it up on my phone, but when I turned the phone over...there was nothing on the back side.

----------


## dilettante

Maybe you need a phone with those new wraparound screens.  Of course the only safe way to handle those without triggering weird edge-tap flyins, etc. etc. is with fingertips holding the phone by the top and bottom edges which are not screen real estate (yet).

----------


## dilettante

Does make me wonder what you present to Dudley when he pulls you over on horseback though.

----------


## dday9

Mine has an Apple logo.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I forgot, mine is in a protective case. I can't SEE the back side of the actual phone. Therefore, I cut it in half, and now it doesn't show anything....but what's this white smoke?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It does seem that I should have a physical card.

----------


## jdc2000

Salt Lake City to Boise train service:



```
https://www.ksl.com/article/50478925/a-utah-train-to-idaho-salt-lake-boise-leaders-are-working-to-restore-old-service
```

Oregon rail-biking:



```
https://jbrailriders.com/
https://www.tillamookrailriders.com/
https://www.mthoodrr.com/train-rides/railbikes/
```

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, I would be allowed on the first of those three, and maybe on the third, but not on the second.

----------


## wes4dbt

> My investments have shifted since that time, but I did get unusually lucky over some quarters, and had average returns for most of them. One thing about it is that there's a certain amount of luck involved. I was in a couple mutual funds for reasons that can best be described as laziness. One of them gained 40-60% in a single quarter. I happened to be there for that, but not because of any skill. I had researched all my options thoroughly back around 98, but since that time, some funds I had been in had been removed from the table, and my money automatically moved into a different fund. That happened twice, so the fund that did so well...wasn't of my choosing. I was in it because I hadn't bothered to do the same research on the new fund.
> 
> I have a buddy at work who is seriously hooked on gold. He talks about how great it would be if he had put a thousand into gold back in the '80s. He overlooks the fact that he'd have made FAR more had he put that thousand into Apple stocks at the same time, or held onto that thousand and put it into bitcoin when it was worth pennies. Of course, it helps if you also sell at the right time, but the key point is that if you are in the right place at the right time, it can go really well. If not...well, then not so much.


I have never been foolish enough to think I could choose winning stocks or "play" the market.  I chose a large well established investment firm, as I've got older I've moved most of my investments into low/moderate risk diversified funds that are @ an even mix of equities/bonds and some small amount of other assets.

I always thought when stocks are dropping that the bond market would be going up but this last year has proved that wrong.  I definitely have no idea how the markets actually work.  I've been watching the daily markets lately and it seems crazy.  Somedays Stocks/Bonds, Oil, Gold and Treasury Bonds will ALL decline.  Where is all that money going?  Today they're all up.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Usually, when stocks drop, bonds go up. That hasn't been happening this time, and it has some people puzzled. After all, where is that money going? When stocks drop, bonds go up because the global pool of money is rushing to safety, which means buying treasuries, which causes the price to rise. That hasn't been happening, so...where's the money going?

----------


## wes4dbt

> Usually, when stocks drop, bonds go up. That hasn't been happening this time, and it has some people puzzled. After all, where is that money going? When stocks drop, bonds go up because the global pool of money is rushing to safety, which means buying treasuries, which causes the price to rise. That hasn't been happening, so...where's the money going?


I asked first.  lol

My guess is it has to be going into cash but with such high inflation that doesn't make sense.  All I know for sure is it's not going in my account.

----------


## dilettante

We are also in the years of the largest shift into retirement we've ever seen.  People who were working, paying in, have flipped to retirement and begun cashing out to use their savings just as intended.

I see no evidence that this was ever planned for though it has obviously been coming for decades.  I won't be surprised to see more states levy taxes on pensions and retirement savings plan distributions in violation of both written and implied social contracts.  It happened here where the state Constitution even has a provision that state pensions "shall not be diminished."  Courts just reinterpreted that despite its established meaning and both Parties rubber-stamped new taxes on pensions to fund corporate tax relief.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Do you not pay state income tax on disbursements (assuming you have a state income tax)? I always assumed that I would be, so there isn't any 'flip' in my mind...it just always was.

----------


## dilettante

Not on Roth accounts... yet.

----------


## dilettante

Another head of the serpent is scheduled to inject more venom into the economy within weeks: "student loan forgiveness."  However its scope may be too limited to do much harm even if it survives court challenges.

----------


## homer13j



----------


## dday9

Well, it didn't take long for the Browns to go back on the downswing. Unfortunately it looks like the Saints are right there with y'all.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Not on Roth accounts... yet.


That would be quite a change. The whole point of Roth accounts is that you've already been taxed on that money. If they taxed you on the disbursements, that would be double taxation. That's a much higher bar to cross, as being taxed up front is the sole reason that Roth accounts exist.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> 


Yeah, I was mighty surprised at the beatdown the Pats put on them last weekend. They should have kept running, that's the weakness of the Pats defense, and the strength of the Browns, but the Browns moved away from the run early.

----------


## dday9

> That would be quite a change. The whole point of Roth accounts is that you've already been taxed on that money. If they taxed you on the disbursements, that would be double taxation. That's a much higher bar to cross, as being taxed up front is the sole reason that Roth accounts exist.


There is precedent with the death tax.

----------


## dday9

It is a high bar, but there is precedent nonetheless.

----------


## wes4dbt

> That would be quite a change. The whole point of Roth accounts is that you've already been taxed on that money. If they taxed you on the disbursements, that would be double taxation. That's a much higher bar to cross, as being taxed up front is the sole reason that Roth accounts exist.


You also don't have to pay taxes on any of the money earned from the Roth.  Plus you can pull your money out at any time.  For young people this is a great type of IRA.  But so many want that initial tax break and go with traditional IRA's.

It's possible they could could make changes to the laws, it depends how bad they need money.  But the government has a lot of other "lower bar" ways to increase revenue.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, remove the carried interest loophole, remove the distorting (though popular) deduction for mortgage interest. There are plenty of options better than taxing retirement savings.

----------


## wes4dbt

> remove the carried interest loophole


What's the carried interest loophole???

----------


## dilettante

I don't think it applies to normal people at all.  Last I looked it was a scheme that allows money managers to treat their income as capital gains for preferential taxation treatment.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's it. It's straight up income by some of the wealthiest people in the country. The loophole allows them to pay taxes on it at the capital gains rate rather than as regular income, which it is. That saves them a HUGE amount.

Trump said he'd close it, but didn't even try. It was in the Inflation Reduction Act, but dropping that was the price Kyrsten Sinema required for her vote.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

We must rise up and defeat the owls.

----------


## dday9

Owl take up that call.

----------


## dday9

Just dont commit any fowls.

----------


## dday9

Or make any cheep shots.

----------


## dday9

I guess you could chicken out.

----------


## dday9

But dont post a giant goose egg.

----------


## dday9

Ok, Ive beaten it to death. Omelette it stop.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I don't think it applies to normal people at all.


I appreciate that you group me in with the normal people.

----------


## dilettante

> I appreciate that you group me in with the normal people.


Cute.  I had written "honest people" at first and then hurriedly adjusted it before posting.  Crooks seem to be a protected group and I didn't want to risk a ban for intolerance.  Oops!  Perhaps the correct term now is "differently moralled" or something?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's the shepherd lobby. They're always protecting the crooks.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't give a hoot about all those puns, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Owl be back, later.

----------


## dday9

@shaggy - I am not sure of where you are at, geographically speaking, in the state, but what do you think of the eastern side of Oregon being apart of Idaho?

----------


## wes4dbt

Man, the Liz Truss sure didn't last long.  That poor lady sort of had that, deer in the headlights look.  With the current inflation and energy problems it's a tough time to be a leader.  Everyone wants a solution NOW.  It's still safe to be in politics as long as your lower on the ladder.  You can always find a way to blame the "other guy".  But if your at the top it's sort of do or die on a daily basis.  

I have a hard enough time dealing with the stress of deciding what to have for dinner.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> @shaggy - I am not sure of where you are at, geographically speaking, in the state, but what do you think of the eastern side of Oregon being apart of Idaho?


The border between OR and ID is a bit on the bizarre side. Part of the border is the Snake River, and Hells Canyon, which makes an obvious border. There aren't any bridges across that canyon, so it's a border no matter how you look at it. However, the Snake River is the border a ways south of where the canyon begins, then the border turns into a straight line. The more obvious border would have been to take the line along the Owyhee River, which goes through a canyon all its own. Because of how the border was drawn, there is a part of OR that is difficult for people from OR to get to, but easy for people from ID to get to. VERY few people live in that area, largely because of a distinct lack of water.

The other oddity is that the time zone doesn't run along the OR/ID border, but through some seemingly arbitrary line west of the border, which means that Ontario, OR, is in the mountain time zone, while the rest of OR is in Pacific time zone. That has never made any sense.

Still, there is a push by some in OR to leave OR and join with ID. That isn't about making a rational border, that's about politics, and it is mostly about doing to others what you don't want done to you. Eastern OR is predominantly red, but the state is blue. The eastern OR Republicans want to join with solid red Idaho, because they don't like being in a liberal state. 

The problem with that is simply that if eastern OR was just a bit more conservative, the state would be red. There are lots of conservatives in Portland. They get outnumbered by Democrats, but not by such a large number that eastern OR wouldn't outnumber the Democrats...if a significant majority of those in eastern OR were actually conservative, but they aren't. Basically, the west is a bluer shade of purple, while the east is a redder shade of purple, and the 51% in the east want to pretend that the 49% don't exist.

So, those wanting to join ID are a minority because of how the borders are drawn, and they just want to draw different borders so that they can be a majority. They want to be able to do to the minority what they object to when done to them. 

It would take an act of Congress, though, and that won't happen, so it's just a bunch of whining.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Man, the Liz Truss sure didn't last long.  That poor lady sort of had that, deer in the headlights look.  With the current inflation and energy problems it's a tough time to be a leader.  Everyone wants a solution NOW.  It's still safe to be in politics as long as your lower on the ladder.  You can always find a way to blame the "other guy".  But if your at the top it's sort of do or die on a daily basis.  
> 
> I have a hard enough time dealing with the stress of deciding what to have for dinner.  lol


To be fair, her solution caused a rout in the British economy. She backed off on the more extreme parts of that, which caused a rift in her supporters cause they supported her original position. At that point, who was she? She got elected on a platform that caused the market to recoil. When she stepped back, she no longer had a platform, so what was left?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Basically, she was all about an idea. When the idea was rejected, there was nothing left. I don't think she was a, "say anything to stay in power" person, she had an agenda. Once that was rejected, then so was she.

----------


## dday9

> ...
> So, those wanting to join ID are a minority because of how the borders are drawn, and they just want to draw different borders so that they can be a majority. They want to be able to do to the minority what they object to when done to them. 
> 
> It would take an act of Congress, though, and that won't happen, so it's just a bunch of whining.


I had seen several polls where something like 60% in all but two of the eastern counties want to switch. Also, I know that there is precedent in congress approving state border changes, but I tend to agree with you in that I doubt it could happen today.

----------


## dilettante

It's broader than politics.  Culture might be a more accurate differentiator.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Basically, she was all about an idea. When the idea was rejected, there was nothing left. I don't think she was a, "say anything to stay in power" person, she had an agenda. Once that was rejected, then so was she.


I'd have to say I like her willingness to walk away so quickly and let someone else have a shot at working the problem.  There probably wasn't a way to survive anyway but it's pretty rare to see someone except that fact so quickly.  

I wonder what the record is for the shortest time in office for the PM of the UK.  Excluding death.  Never paid any attention to UK politics until I retired.  Maybe this is just normal.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> It's broader than politics.  Culture might be a more accurate differentiator.


That could be. Idaho is seen as a rural, agricultural area with little rainfall. That could describe much of OR, as well. However, I have never heard the argument framed in those terms. It has always been objecting to the liberal Portland area. The same thing could likely be said for Boise, and just a few other enclaves within Idaho. There is a pretty real urban/rural divide, especially in the west. 

Growing up in NH, the state was considered pretty rural, but it might be more accurate to call most of it suburban. There seems to be a much bigger difference out here, than what I remember from growing up. In Idaho, that is partly due to the funding model. We recently came in last on the list of lowest state support for school funding. NH was always near the bottom of that list while I was growing up, too, but in NH, lots of towns were fairly wealthy, so school funding wasn't horrible...it was just local, and paid for by high property taxes. In Idaho, the divide between the tax bases in places like Boise and places like Stites, is pretty extreme, and that seems to be reflected in the schools.

I have never seen data for eastern OR, but eastern WA is a similar situation. The rural, eastern, counties receive a net inflow of cash from Seattle. I would expect that the same is true in OR. It might even be true in Idaho, but there also might not be all that much cash flow in any direction in this state.

----------


## dclamp

> It's broader than politics.  Culture might be a more accurate differentiator.


We should just outlaw politics

----------


## wes4dbt

> We should just outlaw politics


And then what???  Thunderdome.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Man, the Liz Truss sure didn't last long. That poor lady sort of had that, deer in the headlights look. With the current inflation and energy problems it's a tough time to be a leader. Everyone wants a solution NOW. It's still safe to be in politics as long as your lower on the ladder. You can always find a way to blame the "other guy". But if your at the top it's sort of do or die on a daily basis.


I think you're being overly generous.  You're dead right that she took the reigns at a uniquely difficult time but the mini budget was entirely her own choice and it was that that killed her.  Demonstration: Jeremy Hunt reversed it and the economy was back on (an admittedly slow) track within two days.

I do think we've got a problem brewing in that we still haven't really addressed the economic fall out of Brexit.  Covid and Ukraine have provided a smoke screen for the cost of Brexit but watching the other European economies recover while ours stagflates makes it increasingly difficult to deny.  I think Truss's mini-budget was partly driven by an attempt to turn the UK into one massive tax haven which was one of the selling points promised by the Leave campaign.  However, that ignores that pure tax take may be able to support a relatively small economy like Jersy or the Dominican Republic but it can't sustain an economy the size of the UK.  That requires industry and/or a service sector.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Are you going to get Boris back?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're going to see something rare, today: Rain. It will be the first rain we've had in...longer than Liz Truss was PM.

----------


## dday9

So apparently this Russian guy who was streaming on Twitch was just banned.

He setup a 24/7 livestream of his gas stove burner turned on. There was a message that said "From Russia With Love" and "1.44 EUR\Month" I guess to indicate how much running the burner constantly would cost him.

I don't care where you are at in terms of the current Russian/Ukraine situation, but that is hilarious! Trolling can be one of the funnier things on the internet.

----------


## dday9

This was from a Vice article:



> russiangas1 is an obvious troll, but its an effective one. Its avatar is an orca common pejorative Ukrainians use for Russiansand a message in Russian at the top asks everyone to be nice to each other. In the bottom left hand corner is a photo of a laughing man next to a rubber duckie wearing aviators, a gold chain, and a helmet with a propeller on it.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Are you going to get Boris back?


It's possible and polls show he has more support among the party membership than anyone else but I personally think this would be a stupid move for the Tories.  The attack line would be "the most qualified person you have to lead the party is a convicted criminal".  (calling him a criminal is a bit harsh for the whole partygate thing but that _would_ be the attack line).

 I don't want to head down the US politics line but imagine if Trump was actually successfully impeached and then the Reps renominated him.  It'd be an open goal.

Edit>I should add some nuance to that, imagine he was impeached and the public at large agreed with it)

----------


## wes4dbt

> To be fair, her solution caused a rout in the British economy.





> I think you're being overly generous.


I wasn't trying to defend or make excuses for her in any way.  She failed spectacularly.  I did feel a little sorry for her.

My interest was in how fast she was gone.  Not a long drawn out  process of denial and excuses.  




> I don't want to head down the US politics line but imagine if Trump was actually successfully impeached and then the Reps renominated him. It'd be an open goal.
> 
> Edit>I should add some nuance to that, imagine he was impeached and the public at large agreed with it)


If there was an election today, my guess is he would win.  He still might in two years.  The Republicans are afraid of him and the Democrats don't seem to have anyone new or interesting.  Biden may run again. Isn't that sad.
If inflation continues my guess is the Republican could run Hilary  and win.

----------


## wes4dbt

This answers my question.




> That tenure, which likely will fall short of 60 days, would give her a claim to being Britain's shortest-serving prime minister. George Canning, who is usually thought to hold the record, served for 119 days in 1827 until his death from tuberculosis


A new record.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, and he cheated. He didn't even get to resign. Her departure is voluntary...more or less.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Don't read this post.

----------


## dday9

> Don't read this post.


Crap, I lost.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You fell for my clever plot!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Well, with the rules the 1922 committee have laid out it's starting to look like Boris probably will be back in (assuming he runs but I don't think there's much doubt about that.  He needs to get a little under a third of the MPs to back him, which shouldn't be difficult - he's probably got it already, and them he'll go forward to the membership, most likely against Rishi Sunak.  The membership adore Boris and hate Sunak so...

Oh well, only two years until a general election.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> If there was an election today, my guess is he would win


I'd put odds on he'd win the nomination.  The election, I'm less sure.  I think the Dems have some strong candidates but they tend to be from the more radical wing and I'm not sure the US electorate is ready for that.  The Dems need to find a strong centrist.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I'd put odds on he'd win the nomination.  The election, I'm less sure.  I think the Dems have some strong candidates but they tend to be from the more radical wing and I'm not sure the US electorate is ready for that.  The Dems need to find a strong centrist.


The Dem's need to find some unity.  The Rep's seem much better at that.  

Not that I find sticking together whether right or wrong a good thing but it does help win elections.

As for Trump winning, I think any republican would win right now.  You would think the whole election fraud lies, Jan. 6th, business fraud, stolen documents would sour people on Trump but his core is still strong and willing to ignore these things.  Then the economy problems are probably enough to make  large numbers vote against then Dem's.  

Personally, I don't think the economy has anything to do with Rep or Dem.  Plus I still remember the wreck that Bush left the economy in.  I keep say economy but the issue is inflation.  The jobs market is actually very good.

But I'm really just guessing and not well informed guessing at that.  But I'm sure of one thing, Biden out lasted Truss so USA, USA!!!!   lol

----------


## dilettante

Actually employment levels are deemed "too good" right now.

Seems like an impossible thing, but the suggestion is that so many marginal workers are employed that productivity is severely eroded and managing them has high costs. This slows production and delivery of goods and services.

We're also under policies that discourage petroleum production and refining and encourages shipping domestic supplies overseas.  For good or for ill, it plays into scarcities and increased prices.

Trying to pretend this is merely the hand of Fate seems pretty naïve.

----------


## dday9

LSU is playing ole miss.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If there was a lever that a politician could pull that would make the economy great, they'd pull it as soon as they got their hands on it, and keep pulling it till it broke off.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Don't think about that too much.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It'll make you go blind.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

We someone to run this country who knows how to tie up their shoelaces.

Bonker 4 PM.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Trying to pretend this is merely the hand of Fate seems pretty naïve.


It may not be Fate.  But I see nothing from history that indicates either the Rep's or Dem's no how to control the economy.  I'd say it's more of the shotgun approach.  Just keep firing until something good happens.

----------


## dday9

LSU beat Ole Miss

----------


## wes4dbt

> LSU beat Ole Miss


Good for LSU.  I was wondering how good the 7-0 Ole Mis was.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's not just random, but it IS chaotic. We poured a huge amount of money into the economy as a result of COVID. For some people, that makes no difference. I bought bonds with the stimulus checks because it was ironic. That didn't do anything one way or another. However, there are lots of people who have a need for the money, and buy stuff with it. With the supply chain fouled up, an increase in purchasing just meant that the economy was overheating. 

Of course, economists have been predicting inflation rising for the last decade, or more, and it kept on not happening. The assumption was that at full employment, which we were at, employers would increase wages to compete for employees, and that would cause inflation. It didn't happen then. Was this a lagging economic effect, a result of an overheating economy, a result of supply chain disruption, all of the above...mixed with the largest oil exporter starting a war? Yeah, probably all of those...plus, I ate a cheeseburger back in 1986. It was good.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I hadn't heard about the lettuce. That was awesome.

----------


## wes4dbt

So the economy is where the term "butterfly effect" comes from. lol

The people that predict things like inflation or the market rise/fall just have to be persistent, eventual you'll be right. 

I predict the market will go back up and inflation will comeback down.  I like my odds.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's not where the term came from, but it certainly applies quite well. Even people who know about chaotic systems tend to overlook the significance of that. Inflation might not be happening, or might be more, or might be less, had I not eaten that cheeseburger. The long term impacts of VERY trivial changes is equal in magnitude to every other change, so long as the strange attractor doesn't move, and it probably hasn't. That just means that the economy is still oscillating around the same general point.

The difference between a trivial change and a non-trivial change appears to be in how long it takes for the effect to manifest, not in the magnitude of the effect.

----------


## FunkyDexter

BoJo has dropped out.  I did not see that coming.  

So it'll be interesting to see what happens now.  I don't _think_ Penny Mordaunt will get the 100 nominations she needs to go forward to the membership but it's close.  If she does she'll likely win because alot of the membership _hate_ Sunak.  Should be interesting to see.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I wasn't trying to defend or make excuses for her in any way. She failed spectacularly. I did feel a little sorry for her.
> 
> My interest was in how fast she was gone. Not a long drawn out process of denial and excuses.


Don't feel sorry for her, feel sorry for everyone else who's Mortgage rates which rocketed up after Liz's god awful economic decisions. My Mortgage was up for renewal and thanks to Liz I am now paying an extra £200 a month and I am one of the lucky ones. People who fixed later then me by a couple of weeks are facing much bigger increases.

Fun fact Liz is the shortest ever PM in UK history at 44 days, the previous shortest was George Canning at 119 days in 1827 and he had to die of Tuberculosis for his reign to end.




> I'd have to say I like her willingness to walk away so quickly and let someone else have a shot


She didn't leave voluntarily she was forced out by her own party, in the UK if you lose the confidence of your own MPs they can force a no confidence vote which if you lose removes you from office. It didn't get that far because she was told if she didn't leave office a confidence vote would be held which she knew she would lose. This shows just how incompetent she was that she was forced out so quickly because her own party thought they faced political oblivion if she stayed

----------


## dday9

LSU is now ranked 18th

----------


## dday9

First, a bye week.

----------


## dday9

Then, Bama plays us in Deaf Valley.

----------


## dilettante

After 15 years of robbing savers the wheel has turned and net-negative interest rates are finally over.  The wasters who bet against prudence and diligence are whining about their casino mortgages from their gaming chairs now?  While avarice was king in lending why didn't they obtain fixed rate mortgages?

Sorry, but for my first house I assumed an 11.5% VA loan because it was far better than what was otherwise available, and I'm not alone.  Cry me a river, I wasn't the fool who took out liar's loans during the worst period of personal economic destruction in modern history.

People are now retiring _en masse_ and while it is now too late for many of them they are shedding the engorged economic ticks from their backs.  The real question is how deep the damage due to waste and losses in the free money era have been and what the social costs will ultimately total up to.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> robbing savers


  I think that's inaccurate.  At least, it is in the UK, not sure about the US.

Savers would only be getting robbed if interest rates were low _while inflation was high_.  The reason we've had low interest rates in the UK for the last few decades is because inflation rates were low.  Back in the 80s we had high interest rates because we had high inflation rates.

----------


## dday9

Interest typically has an inverse relationship with inflation, but in the US inflation and interest have been artificially low at the behest of the Federal Reserve because not only do they influence at what rate banks can lend money (interest) but they are also in charge of the printing of money (inflation). The main issue is that instead of allowing interest rates to rise during recessions the FED pushed interest rates artificially low (see dot-com bubble, housing bubble, COVID lockdowns) which did not allow a "healthy" recession to happen.

The money people I listen to are predicting a true depression or hyperinflation which are practically the same thing, just different sides of the same coin.

I would personally prefer a depression because that typically weeds out malinvestment whereas hyperinflation typically affects non business owners. It's much more likely to get extremely violent if hyperinflation happens.

----------


## dday9

Neither is good, but pretending that neither will happen is foolish.

----------


## dday9

On the other hand, Jayden Daniels threw 21 for 28 against Ole Miss.

----------


## dday9

He also set a school record for rushing touchdowns by a QB.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Don't feel sorry for her, feel sorry for everyone else who's Mortgage rates which rocketed up after Liz's god awful economic decisions. My Mortgage was up for renewal and thanks to Liz I am now paying an extra £200 a month and I am one of the lucky ones. People who fixed later then me by a couple of weeks are facing much bigger increases.


Not sure what you mean by "renew" a mortgage.  I've always had fixed rate, there is no renewal.  Is that how how variable rate mortgages work, every year you renew to the current rate?   

It was incredible how much your economy reacted from that one decision.  I'm glad to see it seems to be moving back the other direction.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Interest typically has an inverse relationship with inflation, but in the US inflation and interest have been artificially low at the behest of the Federal Reserve because not only do they influence at what rate banks can lend money (interest) but they are also in charge of the printing of money (inflation). The main issue is that instead of allowing interest rates to rise during recessions the FED pushed interest rates artificially low (see dot-com bubble, housing bubble, COVID lockdowns) which did not allow a "healthy" recession to happen.


I can't remember when inflation rose significantly and the interest rates went down.  I also don't remember a big rise in the inflation rate after the dot com bubble or the housing bubble.  The last major inflation problem was in the 80's and interest rate and mortgage rate went high.  I remember getting 8% on a one year CD and mortgage rates were above 10%.

That's about as far back as my memory goes.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have heard that the 30-year fixed rate mortgage is a US anomaly. I imagine we'll hear whether or not that's the case.

I don't see the fed as having pushed interests rates 'artificially' low. What's the 'normal' interest rate? Without that, it isn't artificial. They certainly influence interest rates, but they were trying for a 2% inflation rate and weren't getting it. In fact, there was a risk of deflation, which sounds good until you look at a place like Japan, which has frantically been trying to get some inflation for the last couple decades. 

Our economy is primarily driven by us buying stuff. That stuff could be material goods or it could be services, but us buying stuff is the bulk of the economy. With deflation, people put off buying (cause it will be cheaper if you wait), and a nasty cycle sets in.

I'm not particularly concerned about either hyperinflation or depression. The former is easy to define, the latter is not so easy. Both are quite bad, and both have been predicted for decades. They're kind of the extremes when it comes to meltdowns. Could happen...probably won't, but like any other disaster plot, people like to think about them.

----------


## dday9

By the FED pushing artificially low interest rates it incentivizes spending which encourages malinvestment.

Deflation does cause people to put off buying stuff because it could be (important distinction in the word could) cheaper in the future, but there is the concept of time preference. Take for example purchasing a business critical need, you could purchase it today knowing that it could be 1/2 as cheap next year, but then you risk losing out on the gains that could have been made by making the purchase. There is a risk/reward equation that goes into it, but that is the job of the entrepreneur and the person who does it well is rewarded in the form of profit.

The basic theory of the Austrian business cycle proposed by Mises and furthered by Rothbard is that when it is easy to borrow money (i.e. money is cheap) then that risk/reward calculus gets skewed and the entrepreneur cannot make an informed decision. What winds up happening is that companies can borrow money very cheap, make purchases that they might not necessarily need, there is this artificial boom, a credit crunch occurs, and then the company starts making layoffs and selling assets which cause the bust.

----------


## dday9

But if you look outside of offence, LSU held Ole Miss to just 166 rushing yards. A staple of the Ole Miss offence.

----------


## dday9

It got to the point to where Ole Miss absolutely had to rely on the pass to make up loss ground and so they abandoned the run which all but eliminated the play action and RPO.

----------


## dday9

Lane Kiffin needs a strong run game to take the pressure off his young QB.

----------


## dday9

Don't get me wrong, Jaxson Dart is a phenomenal quarterback, but he is still young and prone to poor decisions. Then again, ask any QB and they will tell you that a strong running game will usually translate to an easier passing game.

----------


## dday9

Except for the Steelers this year. Najee Harris was running well against the Dolphins, but it is tough to win games when you QB throws 3 interceptions.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Don't get me wrong, Jaxson Dart is a phenomenal quarterback, but he is still young and prone to poor decisions. Then again, ask any QB and they will tell you that a strong running game will usually translate to an easier passing game.


I don't trust QB's they're always making passes.  lol

I think about every coach wants a good running game.  It opens up play action passes and slows down the pass rush.  If you can't run the ball even when the defense is committed to pass defense, your in for a long day.  Once in a while you'll have a team that passes to open up the run but it's usually the other way around.

----------


## dday9

Ohh, thats nice. We have a dad joke opener to our morning meetings and Im going to lead with that.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Not sure what you mean by "renew" a mortgage


In the UK, our fixed rate mortgages will be for the full term, usually 25 years, but will have a shorter "fixed period" in which the rate is fixed and there are penalties for paying early, usually 3 to 5 years.  after that they typically fall back to a variable rate.  What most people do is "renew" at the end of the fixed period - basically get a new fixed period at a new rate.  So if you're in a fixed period when the interest rates jump you're OK... until the end of your fixed period when you can suddenly find yourself in dire straits, particularly if house prices have dropped in which case you can find yourself in negative equity, saddled with a house you can't sell and a mortgage you can't afford.

I'm looking at being pretty badly screwed because I have two fixed rate buy to let mortgages that are due for renewal in Feb 2024 which is likely to be about when interest rates peak (though hopefully not now Rishi and Hunt are in charge - I'm not a big fan but at least they're far more responsible than Truss and Kwarteng).  Thankfully I've been pretty responsible.  My equity level in each is well above 50% and even an interest rate of 6 or 7% won't take the mortgage payments higher than the rental incomes.  I won't take a loss as such but I will see a significant cut in profits, probably about 7 or 8 hundred a month.  Thanks Liz :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

On the interest/inflation thing I can think you can look at it either way.  DD is right that raising interest rates curbs inflation so you would argue there's an inverse corelation.  Personally I look at it the other way, high inflation causes central banks to raise interest rates, leading to a direct corelation.  I would argue that looking at historical data indicates that a direct corelation is a more accurate way of looking at it:-

I think that's because interest rates are within our control while inflation typically isn't.  So inflation tends to be the driver which interest rates respond to.

But DD is also right in that interest rates aren't the only way of affecting inflation, you can raise tax rates or reduce quantitative easing.  So a government does have the option to go for high tax rates and low easing to keep inflation down while having high interest rates.  This would make bubbles less likely to form as people would be disincentivised to borrow to invest.  It's a low interest approach that caused the great crash in the 20s and I think you could argue it's led to a bubble in the UK housing market today.

----------


## FunkyDexter

That Post...

----------


## FunkyDexter

...was way too long...

----------


## FunkyDexter

...for post race

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> The wasters who bet against prudence and diligence are whining about their casino mortgages from their gaming chairs now? While avarice was king in lending why didn't they obtain fixed rate mortgages?





> Not sure what you mean by "renew" a mortgage.


In the UK our Fixed rates last for 2 or 5 years, that how long you can fix for, thats the system. My Fixed rate ended so I had to remortgage where you obtain a new fixed rate otherwise you automatically go to a higher variable rate. 

Maybe you could have looked that up before spouting nonsense about casino mortgages!!

----------


## dday9

I like the casino.

----------


## dday9

I go sit at the digital blackjack game at the bar.

----------


## dday9

They serve me free alcohol while I play and $20 can last me hours when I bet only $0.10 a hand.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> But DD is also right in that interest rates aren't the only way of affecting inflation, you can raise tax rates or reduce quantitative easing.  So a government does have the option to go for high tax rates and low easing to keep inflation down while having high interest rates.


No, for that to happen, you have to have a functional government. That won't be happening in the US. If one party were to try raising taxes, that's ALL the other party would be talking about at the next election, which is never more than two years away.

From a political perspective, this behavior is entirely correct. Politics is a zero sum game. You only win with somebody else losing, so anything that gives you advantage is worth doing. From a good governance perspective, however, that means that rational behavior will only happen when one party has been utterly flattened, which happens only during major war or depression in the US.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In the US, we typically have fixed rate mortgages of 10, 15, or 30 years. Alternatively, we have what is called an ARM, which is generally fixed for some number of years, then floats. It sounds like the UK has something like the ARM, but nothing like our 30 year fixed rate mortgages.

----------


## dday9

What if a political party gets majorly depressed about a war? What happens then  :Confused:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Bankers in the UK have it a bit better. A borrower with a 30 year fixed rate can calculate whether or not to refinance as interest rates drop, but the banks have no means to real means to force them into refinancing at a higher rate as interest rates rise. The banks kept trying to get my parents to get a second mortgage, or refinance, throughout the 80s, because they had a 6.25% interest rate. Now, there are people with 30 year mortgages paying less than 3%, and likely loving it. Not much incentive to pay off a mortgage early when you get more in interest on a bond fund than you are paying on your mortgage.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> What if a political party gets majorly depressed about a war? What happens then


Historically, that means we get the Gettysburg Address.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Lincoln was not the main speaker at that event, and pretty much mailed it in. He scribbled down some notes and kept it brief. Less is often more.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This has been a bit serious for the Post Race.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's almost as if we had something to say.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Almost....

----------


## dday9

Don't read this post.

----------


## dilettante

> In the UK our Fixed rates last for 2 or 5 years, that how long you can fix for, thats the system. My Fixed rate ended so I had to remortgage where you obtain a new fixed rate otherwise you automatically go to a higher variable rate. 
> 
> Maybe you could have looked that up before spouting nonsense about casino mortgages!!


Nonsense?  How is it my fault if you live in the casino?  It doesn't change the facts.

I'm not sure how a system made up exclusively of ARMs could have arisen.  Was there never competition from local banks, savings and loans, or credit unions?  No wonder films like "It's a Wonderful Life" are such a mystery to you.  I suppose that's also why so many rent in Potter's Slums.

Seriously, you have my sympathies.  Is the interest paid on fixed term bank deposits (CDs here) always variable as well?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> How is it my fault if you live in the casino?


I think it's your portrayal of the mortgage system as a casino, and therefore borrowers as flippant gamblers that caused offence.  Particularly when you use phrases like "The wasters who bet against prudence and diligence are whining... "

Most responsible borrowers over here fix their rates but you'll be lucky to find a term of more than 5 years.  There are a very few ten year deals around but at higher rates because the bank, understandably, wants to hedge their risk.  So what are you suggesting a borrower do?

----------


## wes4dbt

> Bankers in the UK have it a bit better. A borrower with a 30 year fixed rate can calculate whether or not to refinance as interest rates drop, but the banks have no means to real means to force them into refinancing at a higher rate as interest rates rise. The banks kept trying to get my parents to get a second mortgage, or refinance, throughout the 80s, because they had a 6.25% interest rate. Now, there are people with 30 year mortgages paying less than 3%, and likely loving it. Not much incentive to pay off a mortgage early when you get more in interest on a bond fund than you are paying on your mortgage.


Yeah, my last mortgage was 3.25%.  It was strange because the bank refinanced my loan, think it was around 5 or 6%, for free.  Which means they were making less money.  This was a couple of years after the 2008 housing market collapse.  I think the government was funding these refinances.

I paid off my house, which had a mortgage of @ 4.25%.  I looked at it as the best fixed income investment I could make.  I wasn't getting any tax benefits from the mortgage and CD's where only paying @ 1% and treasury bonds @ 2%.


Edit:  btw -  CD's are really on the rise.  I just got a one year CD at 4.5%.

----------


## dilettante

Short term it doesn't sound like there are really any options aside from borrowing from parents which for most people is probably not remotely practical.

Long term people need to rally for some banking reform, because every mortgage being adjustable is pretty awful.  Only commercial buyers, real estate flippers, and the imprudent take out such mortgages here.  Those paying attention are making a bet that when the balloon comes due they can refinance at a reasonable rate for the life of a new loan.  It's a gamble to try to get around temporarily high interest rates that can turn into a trap.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In the US, it would be something of a casino system, but only because we have alternatives. When it's the only game in town, you don't get much of a choice if you want to buy a house.

ARM loans in the US are a bet that either you will sell before the rate floats, or by the time it does, interest rates will drop. None of us in this discussion are all that young, so we all remember the bad rates of the 80s, but there's a generation growing up that thought interest rates as high as we are seeing today were a myth. I work with people who have never seen mortgage rates anywhere near this high. Meanwhile, people of our age probably never thought of an ARM as a good deal, because we found the low rates of the last couple decades miraculous rather than normal. Just look at how we talk about them.

They were always a gamble, but we didn't HAVE to take that gamble, because the US has had 30 year fixed rate mortgages for....well, I don't know how long, but as long as I have been alive, anyways.

We pay lower rates for shorter term mortgages, too, so while those of you across the pond pay MORE for a 10 year fixed term, we pay LESS for a 10 year fixed term.

Forget hedging risk, I have no idea why we pay less for shorter terms. I could make something up, but I have no idea.

----------


## dday9

My ego's inflated if you know what I mean -big hearty midwestern man in a cowboy hat laugh-

----------


## dilettante

Ignoring the craziness right now with the ups and downs of new and used car prices and loan interest rates, I wonder if car rental is in bad trouble.

Ignoring everything else the "cockpit" of a car is getting so weird and non-standard that you are lucky if you know where the buttons and knobs are, much less which are for what.  And that's before you start fighting with the soft controls relegated to the screen and menu trees of wildly varying custom touch displays.

It was bad enough two decades ago if you didn't locate the headlight switch before darkness fell while hurtling down the highway.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a good point. We got in a work vehicle and had to pull out the owners manual just to figure out what the light on the dash meant. It turned out to mean that the car was on. The engine didn't start till it was needed, so until we started moving, the car was on, but stationary.

----------


## dday9

Ha! You said cockpit!

----------


## dilettante

I haven't seen the details of those "one pedal driving" EVs.  Are the reflexes of a lifetime of driving all out of the window in an emergency situation?  I'd hope you still have a brake pedal that does what it should.

Sure, accommodating to change takes time but how frequently will such change occur from here on?  And there is still that issue of renting a car or as described using a fleet car on some rare occasion.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This may not be much of an issue...aside from an inability to set the temperature and the radio. Or, perhaps it just isn't much of a NEW issue. I remember back in the 80s when my mother rented a car with an automatic. She had never driven anything other than manual before that, and didn't know to put the car in D for drive, but instead did what you would in a manual: Put it in 1 (which all automatics had at that time), then 2, then D....except that automatics didn't really work that way, and even trying to start up in 1 was pretty rough.

----------


## dilettante

I was thinking of things like turning on headlights, operating high/low beams, wipers, defogging which often includes A/C operation, and other things impacting safety while in motion.  That can even include other things like cruise control operation, navigating among primary display screens, and clearing alarms and indications.  Most of those don't have direct impacts on safety but fiddling and fussing while in motion can be an unsafe distraction.

You might even have gotten a power roof opened and then run into rain and have to scramble trying to figure out how to close it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, that could be pretty entertaining. 

For the most part, turn signals, high/low beams, and wipers are pretty well standardized, by now. There was that time when the high/low beams were operated by a switch on the floor in some vehicles, but that's over with, these days.

It all changes if cars move away from sticks on the column. I haven't seen that, yet, but I could see it happening in some cars.

One thing that is fairly certain is that car manufacturers really really suck at UI design. I have a Subaru with a backup camera. However, the camera displays on the console, and the manufacturers, in their wisdom, decided to display a safety message on the screen whenever the car starts. It is possible that there is some kind of boot sequence that the safety message is acting as a false front for, but that seems REALLY unlikely. Showing a camera display should be instantaneous, even if there is some kind of boot sequence for the entertainment console. The result is that, if you are going forwards after starting, the only drawback is that you can't change the station. If you are backing out of some space, though, you have to sit through that message before you can use the camera. The message is pretty long, too, and they give you plenty of time to read through it before having it go away.

It's a pretty bad design.

----------


## dilettante

I get that message, but it has a button I can jab to dismiss it.  Pretty annoying thing every time though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is a touch screen, but it does nothing during the warning message. Is there a specific button you press? Normally, I don't do anything with it, since I usually back into parking places, so it doesn't matter that the warning message shows up. It would be nice to be able to dismiss it, though.

The message is pointless, anyways. I've driven the car for years, and have seen that message thousands of times, yet I'm not even sure what it is warning about. Had I been reading it, I'd have it memorized by now. I'm clearly tuning it out, which means it's pointless....yet there it is.

----------


## homer13j

> One thing that is fairly certain is that car manufacturers really really suck at UI design. I have a Subaru with a backup camera. However, the camera displays on the console, and the manufacturers, in their wisdom, decided to display a safety message on the screen whenever the car starts. It is possible that there is some kind of boot sequence that the safety message is acting as a false front for, but that seems REALLY unlikely. Showing a camera display should be instantaneous, even if there is some kind of boot sequence for the entertainment console. The result is that, if you are going forwards after starting, the only drawback is that you can't change the station. If you are backing out of some space, though, you have to sit through that message before you can use the camera. The message is pretty long, too, and they give you plenty of time to read through it before having it go away.
> 
> It's a pretty bad design.


All new cars sold in the US since 2018 are required by law to have a backup camera and I'm pretty sure the lengthy message is the law as well. All because a few idiots managed to back over their own children.

Funny how I've owned 3 full-size cargo vans since I started working as a musician in the early-'90s and never managed to back over a single child.  :Alien Frog:

----------


## dilettante

Yeah, I can't remember the details and right now I can't even find a picture searching Google.

The "button" is an on-screen button though and the one image I _did_ find was from one model year earlier and it doesn't have the (soft) button on the screen.

----------


## dday9

My mom hit me backing up her big ass astrovan when I was a boy. She wasnt going fast and nothing was broken, but it sure did hurt.

Looking at childhood photos, my mom was all drugged up on Valium so I wouldnt be surprised if that was the case.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> All new cars sold in the US since 2018 are required by law to have a backup camera and I'm pretty sure the lengthy message is the law as well. All because a few idiots managed to back over their own children.


That's when the lawyers are sicced on a problem. They make the situation worse, because the message overrides the backup camera at the point where it is most useful.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I managed to back a semi into a guard rail. I only knew I hit something because my boss started laughing his ass off. I guess I pushed it right up out of the ground. I couldn't see back there because I was turning the wrong way, so I was watching my boss. I think he guided me into the guardrail just to see what would happen. That wasn't your typical trailer, either. It was seriously solid, with a steel platform attached to the back. It wasn't going to lose against darn near anything.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Bump.

----------


## szlamany

> Bump.


Bump?  That's the best you could do?  A random word would be more in the line of what Post Race demands!

Or a silly joke, that will probably only make sense to those in the USA...

----------


## szlamany

I just discovered, that if you start a post on one PC - and then find out the image you want to upload is on another PC, that when you start a new post on that other PC, it gives you that RESTORE YOUR POST message, and it pulls the POST from PC #1 and restores it onto PC #2.  User cache, instead of Session caching...interesting...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've noticed that, but never really paid much attention to it. Pretty interesting.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

And the joke's a real stinker.

Not sure why those characters were used. Guess it was just cause they were there.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There was a quote from some time back where a guy wrote a long response to something and added, "I'm sorry for the long response, I didn't have time to write a shorter one."

In my case, I went FAR shorter, so just imagine how long it took me to come up with THAT!

----------


## wes4dbt

This made me laugh,

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Or a silly joke, that will probably only make sense to those in the USA...


I have absolutely no idea but I'm intrigued.

----------


## szlamany

> I have absolutely no idea but I'm intrigued.


Dawn is our most common liquid dish detergent - it's tough on grease




> And the joke's a real stinker.
> 
> Not sure why those characters were used. Guess it was just cause they were there.


Riker is known for slapping his palm against his forehead - kind of fits the dad-joke nicely...

----------


## dday9

> This made me laugh,


Reminds me of the Friends skit when firefighters come put out a fire on Valentines Day. When they're leaving, one ask the other "you told her you have a girlfriend right?" and he responds "no way, my wife doesn't even know about my girlfriend".

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Didn't know that Dawn was the most common dish detergent in the US, though now that you mention it, it sure does seem to have a large amount of shelf space. I did know the ad campaign about it being tough on grease, though. 

Dawn's been knighted, though, so you really should use the proper name: Dawn Sir Factant, who can make even a duck get waterlogged.

----------


## dday9

LSU is coming in at number 10!

----------


## wes4dbt

> LSU is coming in at number 10!


Beat Alabama and you can move to 6th.

----------


## dday9

Im not confident in being ranked number 10. We got creamed by Tennessee. And while Jayden Daniels is hot right now, he performed terribly against Auburn. Its just such a hit and miss year.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Being from the Boise area, you won't get a whole lot of people who are complimentary of the college football ranking system. BSU fans tend to feel aggrieved when the team is doing well. It's much easier living here when they don't do TOO well, because it takes the edge off the argument when the team clearly isn't great. People argue about Top 25 or Top 10, but nobody argues much when you're outside of those categories.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The problem with college football is that the number of games is pretty small relative to the number of schools, and a good team can always pad their schedule against creampuff teams, so the ranking is always a bit of a guessing game.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Interesting seeing the Phillies leading the Astros, though.

----------


## dday9

My mom brought me to the opening of Minute Maid stadium and I just remember hating the Astros growing. They had Craig Biggio who was a decent first baseman and then no one. I watched them lose my entire childhood, got fed up, and became a Red Socks fan.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Minute maid. Better than minute made, I suppose.

----------


## wes4dbt

What a difference a week makes.  Temps have dropped 15-20 degrees and a couple days with rain.  Almost forgot rain even existed.

----------


## dday9

What is rain? Like the actor, Rainn Wilson? Dwight Schrute of Schrute Farms?

----------


## wes4dbt

Don't play dumb.  You know La. has been hoarding rain for years.

----------


## dday9



----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, you folks have certainly been hoarding the rain, of late. Not today, though, nor this weekend. It was snowing on my walk home from the gym. The grounds too warm for it to stick, but it's covering the cars.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Down in the valley, we won't get much. A fair amount of moisture, but we only average between 7 and 12 inches a year (depending on exactly where in the valley you measure...I live at the 7" end of that, while the 12" folks are those who live where the air starts to be forced upwards by the Boise mountains). Up in the mountains will be a different story. Some places are expected to get up to two feet our of this storm, and there are others already lining up.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Now, the big question is: Will it keep going, or will we dry right back out again?

Last year we did REALLY well up until new years, then got nothing at all for about three months.

----------


## dday9

Don't get me wrong, we have rain, but this year has been dryer than most.

Last year it rained almost every day from February to October; New Orleans hit their annual average rainfall in July.

This year we had weeks where it'd rain every day, but then we'd have weeks where it wouldn't rain at all.

It's been tough on my plants. I planted an Ein Shemer apple tree this Spring and thought for sure it was a goner, but it's picked back up since mid-September.

----------


## dday9

In fact, there's a little bud sprouting right now and I *think* that I saw another one coming.

----------


## FunkyDexter

If you guys want rain, we've got plenty.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We'd take all we could get, and in darn near any form. Rain, snow, blocks of ice, we'd take it all.

The Boise desert area is not in as desperate a drought as the US Southwest, but we need rain. We'd prefer snow in the mountains, but will settle for pretty nearly anything.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It is currently snowing quite nicely. It should turn to rain in the valleys in the next hour or two. After all, it's already above freezing, and should reach the mid-40s. That's fine. It's the snow in the mountains that matters.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not saying that we planned well for this, but the valley has a pretty good reservoir system. Whether that was more about flood control or irrigation, I can't say, but the result is that, so long as we fill the reservoirs with the snowmelt in the spring, we'll make it through the fact that we likely won't see a cloud from June through September.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, clouds of smoke...those we do get to see, pretty much every year. Sometimes we get to see the fire that is causing the smoke, as well.

----------


## dilettante

Lots of vloggers right now saying "I'm not giving financial advice" and then immediately proceed to do so.  You don't have to wait long for them to expose their own base innumeracy, typically they don't understand interest rate percentages.

Nothing new aside from the increasing numbers of them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I think the "I'm not giving financial advice" is a legal fig leaf. There are laws surrounding giving financial advice, so I think you have to preface financial advice with a disclaimer or face legal jeopardy.

I'm not entirely certain that is the case, but I've heard that disclaimer from non-vlog types of financial information. They make it sound like legalese, as if a lawyer told them what they had to say. I think I've also heard some say that they were required to mention that.

It makes sense. All the rules around insider trading, fiduciary responsibility, and so on. Fish are much easier. I can make a forecast for fish returns, and nobody will sue me over them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It would be entertaining if somebody DID sue over fish forecasts. I could see it happening, as it does impact the financial livelihoods of some people, but it would get into some pretty interesting legal grounds.

----------


## wes4dbt

That sounds fishy to me.  They'd just be trolling for some easy clams.  You should ignore them and tuna them out.

----------


## dilettante

I thought it was weird to hear two such people in two days make basically the same claim: 10% interest on $50,000 in 1982 was a lower/easier rate than 5% interest on $250,000 in 2022.  The intended implication being to that borrowers right now have it harder than those 40 years ago... who more often faced as much as 15% back then.

I suppose when you are trying to set hair on fire to somehow help you shill for "gold on paper" investing opportunities anything goes though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, they might be right. After all, you can't just look at the interest rate, but also the cumulative inflation between now and then. People were making a lot less, so in purchasing power, perhaps they have a point.

Unless they explicitly stated that, though, then they didn't mean that or are pretty bad at explaining themselves. I don't think 50K in the 80s was comparable to 250K today.

----------


## dday9

Oh man, that LSU game was phenomenal. This was the first time I stormed the field. I was at the 97 Florida game and my parents stormed the field, but I was 6 and my brother was 4 so we stayed in the stands.

----------


## wes4dbt

Congrats to LSU.  Always happy to se Alabama loose.

----------


## dday9

The atmosphere reminded me of when I was a boy. My first LSU game was September of 91 (I was born in August of that year) and grew up on bad LSU teams in the 90s, but the crowd was always in it. Then during the Les Miles years, the crowd got a bit tame. I dont know why, but it did.

This game reminds me of LSU vs Ole Miss in the 90s when neither team had a serious chance of winning anything big on the season, but it was just pure rivalry. The crowd literally did not stop going crazy when LSU was on defense. This was a night that I will always remember.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If you storm the field down there, it's a real storm.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Up here, it's never more than a brief shower.

----------


## homer13j

> Congrats to LSU.  Always happy to se Alabama loose.


*lose  :wave:

----------


## homer13j

City in the clouds...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a good picture.

A couple years back, I was heading up skiing on an overcast day (actually, one day out of an overcast couple of weeks), when I broke out of the clouds into bright sunshine. There were cars lined up on either side of the road with people just looking at, and photographing, the tops of the clouds. There was such an abrupt transition with really dense clouds that if felt like you could stand with your head above the clouds and not be able to see your feet.

The clouds looked like a sea with waves frozen in place...and a bit rounded, to be fair. It was really nice...until you realized that it was just the inversion. The air below those clouds had been stuck in the valley for weeks, and was becoming chunky style with all the particulates equally trapped in the valley. Those clouds were mostly, but not exclusively, moisture.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Also, it was down in the teens below the clouds, and 40s up on the ski area, 4000 feet higher. So, it was winter in the valley, and the slopes were melting off. Kind of frustrating, really.

----------


## dday9

Apparently we had an "Earthquake Game" part 2: https://twitter.com/LSU/status/1589637209187287046

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We only have the old fashioned kind.

----------


## dday9

When tectonic plates move or when Lizzo jumps on a trampoline? -bazing-

----------


## wes4dbt

Chris Evans was voted most sexiest man alive.  Damn I really thought I had a chance this year.

Just another example of Hollywood politics!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As I headed to the gym, this morning, I noticed that the lunar eclipse was still in progress. Just a sliver of the moon was not eclipsed. Kind of cool looking.

----------


## wes4dbt

Sh,

I'm sending a bunch of rain and snow your way.  We've had a nice moist start to the season.  Let's hope this isn't the last of it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We'll be getting it tonight. So far, it's been a good start to the fall, but it has to continue.

----------


## wes4dbt

Maybe the best way to get elected is don't say anything.  A guy that is dead got elected.  lol

https://currently.att.yahoo.com/att/...175218955.html

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm sure he's busy decomposing his acceptance speech.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Voters liked his grave demeanor.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He wouldn't be much good at rollcall votes, though, which probably cast a pall over the celebrations.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still, it makes you wonder how bad the other guy was.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I guess that whoever it was didn't do so well in the face of stiff competition.

----------


## Delaney

> Still, it makes you wonder how bad the other guy was.


following the result, the other guy is decomposing

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I mentioned this story to my sister. She was wondering what the press corpse had to say about it?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That candidate was coffin so much that I'm surprised anybody could understand him.

----------


## dday9

As a guy who doesn't vote D or R, I couldn't ask for better results of this election cycle. It looks like numbers wise, everything is going to basically be the same as it has been the last 2 years.

Over the past couple of months we went through a mini, cold, civil war. Now that it is over we're basically right back where we started and we are just as divided.

Now we can go back to the WWE theater where R's and D's fight each other on TV, but then behind close doors they agree to spend an obnoxious amount of money as well as support the military industrial complex.

USA! USA! USA!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're going to see an undercard for the next year or two: Trump vs Desantis.

I was sucking down some sushi, where Fox News was playing without sound. They were doing some story on whether or not Desantis is the Trump replacement. Everybody knows who watches Fox News and has no tolerance for being second banana. 

The program put up at least one attack from Trump, but without the sound, I couldn't tell whether it was some old story or a new salvo. Either way, Trump will counterpunch, because he has never done otherwise.

----------


## dday9

I also forgot to mention that I was told by a political candidate that I was wasting my vote.

She was running for a judicial court position along side another woman who was running. Neither was Libertarian so I called and asked about three things:
 What is your stance on drug laws? (she was strongly in favor) What is your stance on jury nullification? (she was strongly opposed) What is your stance on the death penalty? (she was in favor but could see differences in opinion)

Towards the end of our call I explained that I'm probably just going to skip her election down ballot because she basically gave me the same answers as the other candidate and I didn't agree with her position. She started going off on how it's such a waste that I'd skip voting, that it's my civic and morale duty, and what not. I told her that if she held positions that I agreed with that I'd vote for her, but that I could not support her based on her answers. She then started ranting that I was wasting my vote on the Senate race (completely unrelated) because I told her up front that I intended on supporting the Libertarian candidate. She was trying to say that our country is at risk and our Republican candidate is the best hope. I don't know, I wound up hanging up because I knew that my senate candidate would lose and it wasn't of her business anyways.

She did win her election pretty handedly. I just hope I never have to be in her court  :EEK!:

----------


## dday9

I guess I was confused because I thought that the last election cycle was the "most important of our lifetimes". And the one before that. And the one before that one. And so on...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I guess I was confused because I thought that the last election cycle was the "most important of our lifetimes". And the one before that. And the one before that one. And so on...


Technically, each one of those statements COULD be true at the time they were made. All it would require would be an ever-rising level of importance, at which point, each new election would be more important than all previous ones, and therefore the most important one of your lifetime...so far.

Of course, to be perfectly correct, that would mean that you would have to die before the next one, and I don't think you should adhere to that policy.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Towards the end of our call I explained that I'm probably just going to skip her election down ballot because she basically gave me the same answers as the other candidate and I didn't agree with her position.


That reminds me of a local election in our city. It was one of those off-off-year elections (like next year will be) that has such dismal turnout they might as well not even be held. I felt that I would do my civic duty, get informed about the candidates, and go vote. 

After reading up on the candidates, I came to the conclusion that if you removed the names and faces, and put the statements and information before the candidates, they wouldn't be able to tell which one was them. It wasn't due to a lack of information, either. Each one had been presented with a series of questions, and had earnestly, and fairly extensively, answered each one...and yet they were so boringly similar as to be indistinguishable.

I think I did vote in the election, but I neither knew nor cared who won.

----------


## dilettante

They campaign out of a stock playbook, almost as if it contains stickers they peel out and apply onto a card to make campaign literature.

Then when it comes down to doing the job once in office they just do whatever the team they are beholden to dictates down to them. They are just tentacle cups of a 2-headed octopus.

----------


## wes4dbt

> They campaign out of a stock playbook, almost as if it contains stickers they peel out and apply onto a card to make campaign literature.
> 
> Then when it comes down to doing the job once in office they just do whatever the team they are beholden to dictates down to them. They are just tentacle cups of a 2-headed octopus.


I really like that description.  lol

It's seem to come down to buzz words.  Crime, Immigrants, Woke.....   Just mix and match depending on the crowd.  I rarely listen to politicians for more than a few seconds, it just feels like such a waste of time.  Not that I have other more important things to do but I don't feel their words really mean much.  The last politician that I enjoyed listening to was Obama.  Maybe it was because he was saying things I liked hearing.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> They campaign out of a stock playbook, almost as if it contains stickers they peel out and apply onto a card to make campaign literature.
> 
> Then when it comes down to doing the job once in office they just do whatever the team they are beholden to dictates down to them. They are just tentacle cups of a 2-headed octopus.


One headed octopus, in this case.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I really like that description.  lol
> 
> It's seem to come down to buzz words.  Crime, Immigrants, Woke.....   Just mix and match depending on the crowd.  I rarely listen to politicians for more than a few seconds, it just feels like such a waste of time.  Not that I have other more important things to do but I don't feel their words really mean much.  The last politician that I enjoyed listening to was Obama.  Maybe it was because he was saying things I liked hearing.  lol


None of that applied for this election. It was for a small city in one of the reddest counties of one of the reddest states. They weren't using those buzzwords. They had only local civic responsibilities to occupy their time. It was all about whether you could re-vitalize the downtown (which is seriously small, like one or two blocks, so it's mostly about landscaping), convincing companies to move there...when you have nothing in particular to offer. They had no local taxing authority, so tax breaks, educated work forces, and other attractions for companies weren't really on the table.

They still used buzzwords, but local politics buzzwords.

----------


## wes4dbt

> None of that applied for this election. It was for a small city in one of the reddest counties of one of the reddest states. They weren't using those buzzwords. They had only local civic responsibilities to occupy their time. It was all about whether you could re-vitalize the downtown (which is seriously small, like one or two blocks, so it's mostly about landscaping), convincing companies to move there...when you have nothing in particular to offer. They had no local taxing authority, so tax breaks, educated work forces, and other attractions for companies weren't really on the table.
> 
> They still used buzzwords, but local politics buzzwords.


Is there a difference??

Local or national they use buzzwords.  Or are you trying to say something different?

----------


## FunkyDexter

> The last politician that I enjoyed listening to was Obama. Maybe it was because he was saying things I liked hearing.


I don't believe for a second you were born on VBForums and demand to see your birth certificate.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

A certificate isn't enough. You should be born in a livestream on the site.

No....that probably wouldn't be good...

----------


## wes4dbt

> I don't believe for a second you were born on VBForums and demand to see your birth certificate.


I pretty sure this is a joke but I don't get it.  Sorry.

----------


## dday9

I'm struggling a little bit this week.

We are finally getting the rest of the work done from Hurricane Ida and it seems like Murphy's law is at play.

----------


## dday9

I'm stressed, my wife is stressed, we aren't living in our house right now. It's just a mess.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I'm stressed, my wife is stressed, we aren't living in our house right now. It's just a mess.


Sorry to hear that.  It sucks when you get hit with bad news after bad news.  One thing I know for sure, it will pass.  If you don't pass first.  lol

----------


## dday9

There's an old French saying, "Lache Pas La Patate" which is sort of to that effect. Something like "hang in there" or "stay strong".

That has been my motto since the storm.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What's the status? I feel that so long as you have a sound roof, the rest can be strung out over time, but that might not be the case down there. Up here, the air is so bone dry (are bones REALLY dry?) that everything ends up desiccated. We don't worry about mold. The sun will bleach out wood and other things, but mold isn't normally an issue, so a structure with a sound roof can survive for...well, for centuries, based on ghost towns in the west.

Once the roof goes, though, the end comes swiftly.

----------


## wes4dbt

My sister lives in La., she claims mold is the state flower.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dday9

Yeah, it pretty much is lol.

We got our roof done like a week after the storm. We just got the exterior done maybe 2 months ago which includes the back patio which blew out from the storm. This is all the interior which is the last of it all.

Mostly it was just finding a contractor. We had so many give us estimates then never call us back.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Last I heard, you couldn't even get an estimate up here. The housing boom may be slowing down. It certainly looks like it is, but for a time, anybody who could swing a hammer was booked up solid for months.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I pretty sure this is a joke but I don't get it. Sorry.


I was taking the mickey out of Obama Birtherism.  The fact that I had to explain strongly indicates that it wasn't a _good_ joke :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## wes4dbt

> I was taking the mickey out of Obama Birtherism.  The fact that I had to explain strongly indicates that it wasn't a _good_ joke.


Well, SH seemed to enjoy it.  So it was a good joke, you just told it to the wrong person.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The unfortunate thing was that it wasn't a joke to a certain subset of the population.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm currently riding in a car back across a part of the US, while writing this. What an interesting world we live in.

----------


## wes4dbt

Didn't seem worthy of starting a thread but I thought it was interesting food for thought.

https://currently.att.yahoo.com/att/...200758565.html

About parents that want to collect sperm from their dying son.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Aggressive grandparenting.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Aggressive grandparenting.


That's a good description.  lol

----------


## Delaney

I would understand that from the girlfriend but not from the parents. They just want a new child to replace to dead one. that's disgusting. And the child would be raised in a very strange environment.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't understand it from either one.

----------


## wes4dbt

I can understand the parent and I understand the judges decision.  I find the girlfriends willingness surprising.

I thought the situation was a good example of how advancing technology is going to bring up new questions/decisions.  Though this technology isn't all that new, this type of decision wasn't a problem a 100 yrs ago.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's not going to get any easier, either.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There is no particular reason why aging either has to happen, or has to happen at the pace that it currently does. If some treatment for that is found...we're gonna have some strife over it.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Hopefully, it will require the drinking of blood from living humans, so that the situation will be pretty clear.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have a bit of a mystery. Two parts of a pen showed up in my dryer. The key part, the ink cartridge, has yet to turn up. That could be bad. The dryer managed to disassemble the pen into two parts, though I suppose it might also have been the washing machine. Either way, it's quite odd.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

It depends which sauce you use.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Black sauce, naturally.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, that's an interesting way to start a page.

----------


## dilettante

Reminded me of the lyrics to "Chicken Bone" performed by The Seatbelts.

----------


## wes4dbt

My guess is your lost socks stole the ink cartridge.

----------


## wes4dbt

Sounds like you got lucky.  That could have been a mess.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, it could have been quite bad.

----------


## wes4dbt

I just saw a headline that said,  in big bold letters, that US soccer team ALMOST scored a goal.  I just thought that was funny.

----------


## homer13j

> I just saw a headline that said,  in big bold letters, that US soccer team ALMOST scored a goal.  I just thought that was funny.


If I want to watch a bunch of guys try to score for 90 minutes I'll just hang out at a local bar.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> If I want to watch a bunch of guys try to score for 90 minutes I'll just hang out at a local bar.


Good one.

You sound like a Browns fan.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's snowing on me. I wasn't expecting that. I was expecting rain.

----------


## homer13j

When you live along the Great Lakes the weather is never what you expected. Even when it is. Or something like that.

----------


## dday9

It was back in the mid-80s here. A pleasant surprise considering that it was in the 40s last week.

----------


## dday9

The main contractor who's fixing my home from Ida is from Honduras suggested I should live there if I don't like the cold, then he half jokingly said that I'd probably get killed because I'm white.

----------


## dday9

I thought it was funny anyways.

----------


## dday9

I learned Spanish in school from Kindergarten up until 10th grade (or maybe 11th), so I understand it very well but struggle to speak it.

----------


## dday9

So one of the workers who spoke almost no English was very surprised when I spoke to him in Spanish.

----------


## dday9

I even bought them Baleadas from New Orleans to thank them for all their hard work.

----------


## dday9

I told it them that it was the best baleadas in Louisiana, which isn't necessarily a high bar to meet.

----------


## dday9

But they're really good nonetheless.

----------


## szlamany

Who else remembers when the fast lane was called the Monfort Lane?  Traveling the US in the 70's and 80's...I'm dating myself here, lol!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Who else remembers when the fast lane was called the Monfort Lane?  Traveling the US in the 70's and 80's...I'm dating myself here, lol!


Well, I certainly won't be raising my hand...mostly because I'm using both hands to type, but partly because I have no idea what you are talking about.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Tomorrow could prove interesting.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That last statement was so generally true that I didn't feel I needed to elaborate in that post, but I will here: I get to drive most of the length of Idaho with a winter storm warning in effect. It would only get worse if I were to wait another day, so I'm going.

----------


## homer13j

> I learned Spanish in school from Kindergarten up until 10th grade (or maybe 11th), so I understand it very well but struggle to speak it.


Pretty much the same here. I grew up in a largely Puertorriqueño y Dominicano neighborhood and lived there until 2008, but I avoid it because now the crime there is off the charts I'd probably get killed because I'm white.

----------


## homer13j

> Who else remembers when the fast lane was called the Monfort Lane?  Traveling the US in the 70's and 80's...I'm dating myself here, lol!


Yes. I distinctly remember that Eagles' song "Life In The Monfort Lane"

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Still wondering about the origin of that word. I might look it up...if I remember....later.

----------


## dday9

Y'aint wrong

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Found the origin of the name:

https://www.tenfourmagazine.com/2015...circus-wagons/

And that just raises a new question: How the heck did szlamany know this? It doesn't seem like it was in common usage, but more of a sub-culture thing.

----------


## szlamany

> Found the origin of the name:
> 
> https://www.tenfourmagazine.com/2015...circus-wagons/
> 
> And that just raises a new question: How the heck did szlamany know this? It doesn't seem like it was in common usage, but more of a sub-culture thing.


Driving from CT to St. Charles Missouri, and back, for example.  In my bosses Cadillac, 1984 model of some sort, with the required CB radio (to talk to the truckers) and of course an 8-track... 




> Yes. I distinctly remember that Eagles' song "Life In The Monfort Lane"


...listening to exactly that song, well not exactly, lol!

"My Maserati does 185! I lost my license, now I don't drive"...that was an 8-track hit for us!

I can't tell you the number of times I've left southern CT on a weekend to be in Toronto for a meeting Monday AM - at least I drove a Trans-Am!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Ah, so you heard about the Monfort Lane from the CB?

I knew about CBs, and occasionally encountered one, but never had one. They were a natural fascination of youth. They were essentially the Twitter of their day: Short messages, often sub-culture lingo.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Mostly, I knew about the song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd5ZLJWQmss

Not the movie, though.

----------


## szlamany

> Ah, so you heard about the Monfort Lane from the CB?
> 
> I knew about CBs, and occasionally encountered one, but never had one. They were a natural fascination of youth. They were essentially the Twitter of their day: Short messages, often sub-culture lingo.


That last statement - that was true.  If you got on the CB and did not follow protocols you were nearly banned.  Even switching channels had a protocol...

With the CB, you always knew about cops, traffic and girls in cars, lol!  And every idiot driver!

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I'm dating myself here, lol!


Awww, don't worry... you'll find someone.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was going to make a quip like that, as well, but was more curious about the lane.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Meanwhile, my decision to work from home is being reinforced as the rain is turning to snow. Nothing like an icy commute home in the dark.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was driving home in the dark one time when I saw something glowing red come from the car ahead of me. At first, I thought that perhaps it was a lit cigar, but it did appear too large. As it bounced past me on the interstate, I realized that it was a lump of metal a bit smaller than a baseball, glowing bright orange/yellow.

It had come from the bottom of the car, not out the window. I got off at the next exit. Hope they didn't get hauled off on a tow truck, but when lumps of glowing metal are falling off the bottom of your car, it just isn't your day.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's still nothing like an icy commute home in the dark, though. Quite the opposite, actually.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

As the snow falls clunkily outside the window, I notice that we're currently over 150% of normal for the year, so far. That's a great start. I see more storms should arrive towards the end of the week. We need all we can get.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Some places don't care so much about winter snow, but it's pretty vital to this region.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Vital for the fish, too, not just the people.

----------


## dilettante

One fish, two fish, snow fish, shmoo fish.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There's a shmoo fish?

----------


## dilettante

Ever had a bizarre shipping error?

I had found a set of 4 different Thai pepper-paste condiments in jars for an amazing price from an online retailer running Black Friday sales on food and related items.  Asked for gift wrapping to save time.  Perfect for a relative really into such things.

Order got delayed, but out of the blue arrived today.  Glad I got curious.  Box didn't feel right.

Opened it up, and inside were 50 very tightly rolled and individually wrapped pairs of purply-brown size XXXL disposable unisex underwear with bright red crotch pieces.

Now trying to decide whether it is worth trying to straighten this out or just bite the bullet and have gag stocking stuffers for the next umpteen years.

----------


## wes4dbt

So far the California snow pack if off to a real good start.  We really need a good year.

----------


## dday9

My sister-in-law is in Colorado and she said that the snowfall has been really good this year.

----------


## dday9

I'm actually visiting her the week before Christmas.

----------


## dday9

If anyone is in the Colorado Springs area during that time, hit me up and we can meet up.

----------


## dday9

Not in a creepy dateline way, but in a "two programmers grabbing coffee" kind of way.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Ever had a bizarre shipping error?
> 
> I had found a set of 4 different Thai pepper-paste condiments in jars for an amazing price from an online retailer running Black Friday sales on food and related items.  Asked for gift wrapping to save time.  Perfect for a relative really into such things.
> 
> Order got delayed, but out of the blue arrived today.  Glad I got curious.  Box didn't feel right.
> 
> Opened it up, and inside were 50 very tightly rolled and individually wrapped pairs of purply-brown size XXXL disposable unisex underwear with bright red crotch pieces.
> 
> Now trying to decide whether it is worth trying to straighten this out or just bite the bullet and have gag stocking stuffers for the next umpteen years.


Some of those 'bizarre shipping errors' are actually part of a credit card scam. You wouldn't be the target, though. In those scams, you get what you ordered plus something else, so it doesn't quite fit your situation, as you didn't get what you ordered. 

I forget the details of those scams, but they are about using a stolen credit card for...something or other.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The only thing somewhat bizarre that happened to me in the shipping department, aside from a package that managed to pretty much do a grand tour of the continental US, was a shirt that I ordered for a gal this last spring. She didn't mention it, and I kind of forgot about it until a couple months later when I got a notification that it had shipped. At that point, I asked her whether or not she had received the shirt, and she confirmed that she hadn't. It had simply been delayed for a few months, with no notice. It got there, though, and she loved it, so all was well.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The snow pack last year started out really well up through December...then stopped completely (cold?...or not cold?) for several months. So far, this winter is exceeding expectations. It has to keep going, though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is the second consecutive La Nina year. Normally, that means above average precipitation in this area, but a water forecaster (we don't just forecast weather, around here) mentioned that the precipitation of second La Nina years typically goes north of our area, leaving us dry. So far, that hasn't been the case.

----------


## dilettante

I didn't even know that disposable drawers were a thing.

Put in a claim with the retailer on the orders page, but I'm sure getting any response will take a while.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> inside were 50 very tightly rolled and individually wrapped pairs of purply-brown size XXXL disposable unisex underwear with bright red crotch pieces.


Useless without pictures.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Size XXXL? You'll need the fisheye lens for those. 

And I'm really not so sure that we want to see them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Disposable drawers means never needing to do laundry.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The way Boris Johnson managed his cabinet, it must have had disposable drawers.

----------


## dday9

bazinga!

----------


## dilettante

When I opened the box it looked like a shrink-wrapped brick of tight gauze bandage rolls sort of purply-brown with red flecks here and there.  Without the paper sheet underneath I'd have had to break open the brick to have any idea what I was looking at.

I can't imagine these are typical or fashionable even where they were made and packed.  Hard to imagine they were made for hospitals or rest homes or ambulances, but that's the feeling I get from them.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

For swinging seniors.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The post race was sliding down the page a bit. Need to move it higher up. I wonder what would happen if some of the other large volume threads got merged into this one. Nothing good, I figure. Post Race should be bizarre, not heated.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The weather for the next few days is looking promising. Promising lots of snow. Therefore, I got some shopping done so that I don't have any great need to leave the house for the next three days.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Do you suppose that whoever shot up the transformers in North Carolina was just trying to keep them from turning into some kind of killer robot?

----------


## dday9

I'm convinced it was Bonker.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, he's certainly notable in his silence on the topic.

----------


## wes4dbt

For you skiers,

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Predictive technology.

----------


## wes4dbt

I've went skiing twice and both times someone I went with got injured.  Maybe I'm just a jinx.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No, that sounds about average.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Actually, I haven't gone downhill skiing in many years. Not since I was down around 10-12, I believe. For much of that time, it was a lack of opportunity and a minimum of interest. Since then, it's been about saving my knees for other things.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Since then, it's been about saving my knees for other things.


Salsa dancing????

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Salsa eating.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You need strong knees for that.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If you didn't know, you haven't had the right kind of salsa.

----------


## Peter Porter

The last time I danced salsa (really suck at it), some girl came out of nowhere and grabbed my partners hair, pulling her away! I barely knew both of them, but when I tried to break it up, the girl I was dancing with mistakenly clawed me in the face, missing my right eye! I then left it up to their friends to pull them apart (I was a stranger there), and got some wet papertowels for the scratches on my face, and sat at the bar eating chips with salsa, which burned me a little near my mouth where one of the scratches was.

Never went to that neighborhood again!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, at least you got an adventure out of it.

----------


## dday9

One of my son's friends who comes over to the house died last night in a car accident.

She was laying down drunk in the middle of the road when a truck pulling a trailer hit her.

The little boy always had a rough home life but it is such a shock nonetheless.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've heard of that happening before. I've never really understood it. I don't think I've ever laid down in the middle of a road.

Still, I'm unable to fully parse that story. "She" laid down in the middle of the road, but "the little boy had..." And who was the friend of your son, the boy, the woman? It sounds like a tragedy either way, but I'm not quite clear on the cast of characters.

----------


## dday9

Sorry about that. I wrote it soon after I found out and my grammar not good.

I did not know the woman very well, but I do know the womana (who died)'s son very well, he is at our house 3 or 4 times a day. From what I gathered just from him coming over to visit, he lived with his grandmother because his father isn't around and his mother wasn't capable of taking care of him because she had addiction issues.

I don't have very strong feelings towards the mother because I think I might have met her only once or twice, but I am incredibly upset for her son. He is very well mannered and genuinely a sweet kid, although you can tell that a lack of home discipline creeped in every once in a while when he would be at our house. I can only imagine how traumatic this must be for him.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It may not be too bad, for him. It sounds like his immediate family life might have been so unsettled/traumatic in the past that this would just be taken in stride. Consider that you might be a better role model for him than his parents ever were. It sounds like he has the disposition to thrive, if given the chance. To some extent, it's all about the support structure. He doesn't sound like he was getting much from his parents, but his grandparents and friends might be able to provide that which was missing.

Not to say that it was a good thing, but he might land on his feet, with a little help from his friends.

----------


## homer13j

Wasn't there a movie that portrayed some teenagers laying in the middle of a busy road in order to prove bravery or stupidity or something like that?

In my high school days (early-'80s) a classmate got blotto on Halloween, laid down on a busy set of train tracks and was ground into hamburger by a passing freight. Nobody knows to this day whether he did it on purpose or not. And yes, there were some serious substance abuse issues involved.

----------


## homer13j

On a lighter note there have only been two snow events here in NEOH so far and nothing shovelable. Unlike in Idaho this is a good thing.

----------


## homer13j

I now own two 3-D printers. The resin-type printer has been going non-stop making details for my HO scale model train layout. Fire hydrants, mail boxes, trash cans, park benches & picnic tables, beer kegs, 10-gallon milk cans (I model the early-to-mid-1930s), crates/barrels/drums, signal heads, etc. Lots of fun...

----------


## dday9

I found out that she and her boyfriend were arguing (while high on meth) and she laid in the middle of the road because she thought he didnt love her anymore.

Being in a town of 2,100 people, gossip travels fast.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> On a lighter note there have only been two snow events here in NEOH so far and nothing shovelable. Unlike in Idaho this is a good thing.


Yeah, I can understand that. So far, I've only shoveled the sidewalk twice, and one time it really didn't need it. I knew it was going to warm up later on. I just wasn't sure whether the snow would all melt by afternoon or not, without help. As it turns out, it would all have been gone.

Fortunately, the mountains are getting slammed, which is just what we want.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I seem to remember some kid dying that way when I was young. It might have been the plot to a movie, or it might have actually happened. That part I don't remember.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I now own two 3-D printers. The resin-type printer has been going non-stop making details for my HO scale model train layout. Fire hydrants, mail boxes, trash cans, park benches & picnic tables, beer kegs, 10-gallon milk cans (I model the early-to-mid-1930s), crates/barrels/drums, signal heads, etc. Lots of fun...


Have you printed a dog to glue to the hydrant? It could be one of those heart-warming winter scenes.

----------


## dday9

It's amazing what you can do with 3D printing now.

I remember when I owned my '78 Mustang II and many people searched for the dome light cover because they don't make that piece anymore or the pegs that go behind the dashboard that tended to break. Now you could literally just print one out.

----------


## homer13j

> Have you printed a dog to glue to the hydrant? It could be one of those heart-warming winter scenes.


No, but that's a great idea! I downloaded a bunch of animal models from Thingiverse including dogs. I'll have to modify one so he's lifting his leg.  :LOL:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You'd think that would already exist. It's a terribly iconic pose.

----------


## wes4dbt

Anyone buy the new Trump digital cards?  Him dressed like a super hero is awesome.  lol

----------


## Peter Porter

> Anyone buy the new Trump digital cards?  Him dressed like a super hero is awesome.  lol


Trump is late to this game, but I'm sure some of his supporters will buy one in hope they'll win a golf game with him, but I highly doubt he will golf with a stranger for $99.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm not going to look up what a digital card is, or why it would cost $99, but I'm happy to make fun of it anyways. Is it a non-fungible asset of a different type?

----------


## dday9

Holy crap, I just looked it up. That is hilarious!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

He raised the cow, now he's milking it. Still, there's lots of fun to be had, there. If you buy 45 of the cards, you get a ticket to a gala. That would be about $4,500 for a ticket. I would expect that if you gave him that kind of cash, he'd probably let you in even without the ticket....or the cards.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

On a somewhat more serious note, I thought the point behind NFTs were that they were unique. If you can buy 45 of these cards, does it mean that there are 45 (or more) of these things? Or is he just selling copies. If he's selling copies, is that really an NFT? It certainly isn't in the spirit of NFTs, as those were supposed to have value because of their uniqueness.

----------


## dday9

Let's face it. Nobody really understands NFTs

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

They say that buyers will be entered into a sweepstake to win one of thousands of prizes. Presumably, that would mean that they expect more than a thousand buyers, which would mean that they'd need more than a thousand cards, as each would get one. 

Those don't sound like NFTs, to me.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I also thought NFTs were dead, but you're right, nobody understands them. I could never figure out the point behind them. Conspicuous consumption, I suppose.

----------


## dday9

My basic understanding is that you purchase the exclusive right to electronic art.

The issue is that I don't believe in intellectual property "rights" to begin with.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Money is a fiction that we all believe in. A dollar has no particular intrinsic value. A similar case could be made for gold, which is mostly useful because it's so inert. For that reason, an NFT could be cash just as much as a lump of metal or a piece of paper, but only if it is, as you say, "exclusive right" to that NFT. 

These don't sound like anything exclusive. They sound as exclusive as any other electronic file.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is one of the odder, though Trump cards top it:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rai_stones

----------


## dday9

_The Theory of Money and Credit_ by Ludwig von Mises is an excellent book, especially on the creation of money as we know it.

----------


## wes4dbt

> He raised the cow, now he's milking it. Still, there's lots of fun to be had, there. If you buy 45 of the cards, you get a ticket to a gala. That would be about $4,500 for a ticket. I would expect that if you gave him that kind of cash, he'd probably let you in even without the ticket....or the cards.


He's been milking that cow pretty hard for a long time.  He is relentless in asking for donations.

I seem to remember another scheme where the winner got a dinner in La. with Trump, the dinner never happened.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I heard that, at least some of the pictures, are Google stock photos. His face was just photoshopped onto them. 

If he makes money with this, it seems like somebody else should be able to. If the picture is a stock photo, and photoshop is just a program, and the picture of an ex president is not exactly a copyrighted thing, then shouldn't others be able to make the same cards and sell them at a steep discount? 

If I were to sell the same thing for $49.99, it would be half the price, and your odds of winning anything of value would be exactly the same.

----------


## wes4dbt

> If I were to sell the same thing for $49.99, it would be half the price, and your odds of winning anything of value would be exactly the same.


that's funny

----------


## wes4dbt

Just saw an article that says Trump's cards have sold out.

https://currently.att.yahoo.com/att/...143902988.html

Amazing!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The law of large numbers is in effect. Once you have a few hundred million people, or a few billion, then a probability of 0.01% is still a very large number.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That picture looks more like a younger Biden than it does of a slimmer Trump.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is Trump just Biden in a fat suit?

----------


## dday9

I mean their policies are hardly distinguishable, but their rhetoric is too far apart.

----------


## szlamany

You guys are ruining Post Race - sad...

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Is that even possible? Post Race has survived some pretty strange stuff. It even went fairly dead for a few years.

----------


## dday9

Youve done ruint it.

----------


## wes4dbt

Well, it had a good run.  If it was a dog it would be 154yrs old.

----------


## dclamp

I went skiing this week. Now I am back and bored. What do people do when they aren't on vacation?

----------


## dday9

Work I guess.

----------


## wes4dbt

I like to organize my socks.

----------


## 2kaud

What's a 'vacation'?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have yet to go skiing. There's too much to do for another week.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There isn't too much to do for THIS week, but too much to do for another week.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Back to work.

----------


## dday9

Im visiting my sister-in-law this week in Colorado Springs. Its going to be cold.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yes, it will be. Been a bit of a cold snap.

----------


## dday9

I feel like I need to bathe in moisturizer. My skin is so incredibly dry.

They don't even sell alcohol in gas stations or grocery stores. No wonder they legalized weed.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Alcohol sales are such a weird, state by state, patchwork arrangement.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You're right next door to Utah, so you could stop over there and try to buy some booze.

----------


## homer13j

> Im visiting my sister-in-law this week in Colorado Springs. Its going to be cold.


Enjoy!  :LOL: 




> Thursday: Mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming sunny and cold, with a high near -3. Blustery, with a north wind 15 to 20 mph decreasing to 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 35 mph.

----------


## homer13j

"Lord, have mercy on the people in England, For the terrible food these people must eat."
-Frank Zappa "Strictly Genteel"

Brits Can Finally Enjoy Frozen Baked Bean Pizza Again

----------


## dday9

> "Lord, have mercy on the people in England, For the terrible food these people must eat."
> -Frank Zappa "Strictly Genteel"
> 
> Brits Can Finally Enjoy Frozen Baked Bean Pizza Again


I'm sorry, but what?!

----------


## dday9

If they didn't have bricks of tea to throw off the boats, they sure as heck would have thrown that crap in the Boston Harbor.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> If they didn't have bricks of tea to throw off the boats, they sure as heck would have thrown that crap in the Boston Harbor.


Probably not. Boston is kind of known for baked beans. For all I know, perhaps they were the source.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

In the preceding post, I wasn't sure who 'they' referred to, either. I decided to leave it, because either way works about as well.

----------


## dilettante

Cars are scary these days.

Between being retired and riding to events with neighbors lately I haven't used the car very much.  Add persistent temps below 25°F for a week... went out and oops, dead battery.

I have a supercapacitor "joule thief" jumping pack that can suck the dregs for jump starting but I took it inside and charged it via USB charger.  Car started right away, but then the fun began.

The primary display and computer warned that systems were initializing and no keyless remote could be recognized.  Lots of rebooting displays, beeps, and a new message saying to hold the power button 5 seconds to start the infotainment computer system.  Etc, etc.

Left it idling to build a little battery charge and went inside to peruse the owner's manual.  Not much detail, so this needs more study.

Drove about 2 blocks, turned off the ignition and then had a scare when it wouldn't start again.  User error, back on my way.

Finally got the secondary computer up and playing local radio, rebooted and it reloaded the newest update from flash.

Went for a nice long highway drive hoping to get some charge built up.  Got home, parked, antitheft system reported it was happy once again.

We'll see in the morning.  Might end up calling a mechanic for advice to make sure I have everything running right again.

Whew.  Could be worse, could be an EV and totally bricked right now.

----------


## wes4dbt

Sounds like a suck day.  Hope it's all good tomorrow.

I don't even bother to set the clock when the time changes. I can do the math.  lol

----------


## szlamany

Could be your alternator, or just a dead battery.  Either way, that symptom you describe is caused by poorly regulated voltage being supplied by a taxed system.  Getting that battery to hold a charge would be my first step, but then again, I'm software, not hardware, lol!

----------


## dilettante

We'll see what happens when I go out again in a few hours.  The battery has been in use only 4 years, however between retiring and COVID-era habits it doesn't see regular use or a lot of miles most of the year.

So a new 12V battery may well be needed already even though in the past I used to get 5 to 6 years from them.

One of the reset steps after jump-starting was to acquire 3 GPS satellites, so there is no need to set the time manually.  I didn't pay for sat-nav service but of course you do pay for all of the necessary hardware now with no choice.

When I range beyond known territory I download Google maps to my phone and plug that in to navigate via Android Auto.  I also do this now and then on shorter trips just for grins, to stay up on updates and changes so I know how to use it when I need it.  At some point you get the "time to buy more" as bloatware expands beyond support for your current hardware too.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Your computer will have a minor drain so long as it has power. Your car has numerous computers. I wonder what 'off' really means on a modern car?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

If we assume that there is a tiny, constant, drain on the battery of a parked car, then an EV might run out of charge in a few years of no use, but there might also be a separate battery dedicated to the purpose of maintaining standby power, kind of like the motherboard batteries, only more so.

----------


## dday9

I can't wait until we can stand on a mothership.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So, to get there we would mother-board?

----------


## dilettante

I'm pretty sure that most (if not all) hybrid and fully electric vehicles still have a 12 volt battery and wiring system for the growing list of computers and "accessory" systems such as lighting.  Things could get chaotic fast otherwise, since the drive battery packs barely provide the same voltage two model years in a row and that part of those cars is an ongoing broken-field running race.

It isn't just computers that stay powered either, there are multiple radios from the keyless remote control system to cell phone radios in more "managed" platforms with perpetual subscription crap like OnStar.  These may also contain small heating elements active at low temperatures to keep them functioning.  So yeah, plenty of small parasitic power drains.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We had a high probability of snow last night. We got nothing. The mountains had an even higher probability of significant snow. They got nothing.

Living in a desert can be weird.

----------


## homer13j

Ohio's snow forecast for this weekend:

----------


## dilettante

We're looking at 6 to 10 inches.  I'm betting on 4 but won't be shocked to get more.

Warming Thursday morning, so I can prepare for high winds and take the car for another battery-charge run then.  Not sure I can expect my kid to make the trip from Wisconsin this weekend though, it's a long loop through Chicago and the teeth of this storm.

----------


## dilettante

People are nuts.

I can remember when thrift stores tended to have a pile of bags and buckets and open tables of Lego bricks almost sold by the pound.  Flash forward to today and there are specialty shops selling wacked-out "kits" that can only make one thing, one size of new buckets'o'parts, and used raw bricks and plates individually marked with shocking prices.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I've long wondered about the trends in Lego. When I was a kid, I wasn't involved with buying them directly. They showed up as presents, and I barely remember anything about what kinds of containers they came in. What I do remember is that there was some hierarchy about which of us had more (between houses, as my sister and I shared), and it was largely by pounds of Lego. These days, it seems like ALL Lego is sold as kits. If you just want to get a load of various sized, rectangular, bricks...can you even get that? When everything is specialty pieces, it doesn't seem like it would enhance creativity but rather suppress it. When A only fits with B, then where's the creativity?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The last storm we were supposed to get, delivered nothing at all down here. It remained well north. A better chance will get to us tomorrow.

And then, after Christmas, it's supposed to warm up enough that some might melt away. Perhaps I'll finally be able to finish raking my leaves? I was away when I should have been raking them, and they've been covered in snow since then.

----------


## dilettante

We got up near 38F and I should have raked leaves too.  Got caught up in a family holiday meet that got moved up though.

In the last hour we got a few drops of rain but not anywhere near a mist.  Once the Low passes things will wrap around and then we'll drop to about 8F with wind and snow.  How much snow is still anyone's guess.  3 to 5 inches predicted yet tonight with another 2 to 4 on Friday.

----------


## dday9

It was freezing in Colorado Springs today. Ive never experienced anything like it and there was a ton of snow.

It actually makes it hard to breath with this elevation and cold air.

----------


## dday9

The high today was 3 and the low is -14. Right now it is -3 with a feels like of -16.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I remember being at a hatchery when they were working up fish at -10 F. I wasn't in the water, that time. I've been in the water when it was mighty cold, but not THAT cold. Had to wear thin cotton gloves, too, as the fish were too hard to hold onto otherwise.

----------


## dilettante

Great weather to experience John Carpenter's "The Thing" for the first time.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, we got snow. Not much snow, as yet, but there's snow on the ground.

----------


## dilettante

So far we've had it easy where I am, at least for snow and winds.  Snowfall is at about 5 inches so far, without sustained nasty winds to blow it into deep drifts.  Cold though, around 5F tonight.

Saturday will brings us more snow and probably the bitter taste of high winds though slightly warmer.  Prognosticators are saying that a week from now we may be pushing 50F after steady rises from Wednesday onward.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're going to get that even earlier. It's looking like Tuesday could see temperatures up near 50, with an atmospheric river pushing in large amounts of rain. That could make life interesting. We're well above normal for snowpack. Getting a warm..ish rain in the mountains could cause some impressive flooding.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Hope you guys are all OK.  Thought we had a cold snap over here last week but, from the news, what you're being hit with is extreme.  Stay safe y'all.

----------


## dilettante

I got about 1/3 of what I intended cleared of snow Friday night, but the cold and high winds made me settle for that.  Right now we're close to 0F.

Once we rise to 10F or more I'll get the rest unless winds are even higher then.  It might take two more passes since the blowing tends to fill snow back in even if nothing new falls.  We aren't really expecting more than maybe another inch between today and Sunday.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I got about 1/3 of what I hoped for on the ground. Didn't clear a thing, as it will be warm and raining in a couple days. Heck, it might be warm and raining tomorrow, though it sounds like a cold air pocket will remain in the valley....which means that we might end up with a sheet of ice over everything.

----------


## homer13j

A fatal 50-car pile-up closed down the Ohio Turnpike yesterday and today Cleveland police had to close Brookpark Road by the airport because of blowing snow and stuck vehicles everywhere. So here I sit nice and toasty watching the Browns-Saints game in front of a roughly half-full stadium even though it is officially a sellout. 4th coldest game in Browns' history.

Nothing like January, 1994, though.

----------


## OrangeBlaze

hi
bye

----------


## homer13j

> hi
> bye


Sir, it's a felony to tease the order box.

----------


## dday9

Im 8/6 in my dynasty fantasy football league and 7/7 in my seasonal family league and it looks like Im going to the finals in both leagues. Sometimes its better to be lucky than good.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> A fatal 50-car pile-up closed down the Ohio Turnpike yesterday and today Cleveland police had to close Brookpark Road by the airport because of blowing snow and stuck vehicles everywhere. So here I sit nice and toasty watching the Browns-Saints game in front of a roughly half-full stadium even though it is officially a sellout. 4th coldest game in Browns' history.
> 
> Nothing like January, 1994, though.


And what a game it wasn't.

----------


## homer13j

> And what a game it wasn't.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

There are more jokes about the failings of that team than any other that I am aware of. Might just be because I know people who epitomize those jokes.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was sorry to see Dallas win, too. The Eagles have the division, and they were lacking their starting QB, but they had that game...until they turned the ball over again and again.

----------


## dday9

Im obviously a saints fan but I root for the Browns and its tough to watch them year after year. I felt like they gave up on Mayfield and hung him out to dry. Watson is not the future of the Browns, I dont know who is, but he aint it.

----------


## wes4dbt

Watson might be the future of the Browns but I couldn't believe how much they paid him.  A running QB now a days isn't anything special.  Four years ago maybe but now there's lots of them.  Add in not playing for over a year and a half.

Merry Christmas everyone!!!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You can't be JUST a running quarterback. Those folks have a pretty short shelf life. Eventually, you have to be a passing quarterback to have any life in the league.

----------


## wes4dbt

> You can't be JUST a running quarterback. Those folks have a pretty short shelf life. Eventually, you have to be a passing quarterback to have any life in the league.


I've always thought running quarterbacks have no longevity.  Still do.  That's why I've been watching with some interest how the Ravens built their team around Jackson.  Now you got Hurts, Fields, Allen, they all don't hesitate to take off with the ball.  Though Allen is a great passer, not sure about Hurts, haven't watched him very much.  I'm all for mobile qb's like Mahomes.  The day of the pocket passer, like Marino are gone (for now).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oh, I don't think immobile quarter backs are on the way out, so long as they are accurate. Some of those guys are only really running because they are still young. As they get older, they'll run less and less, kind of like Rogers. People would still take someone like Rogers, if they could find him. And then there's Brady, who was never fast, even when young.

----------


## dday9

We may get stranded in Denver.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Oh, I don't think immobile quarter backs are on the way out, so long as they are accurate. Some of those guys are only really running because they are still young. As they get older, they'll run less and less, kind of like Rogers. People would still take someone like Rogers, if they could find him. And then there's Brady, who was never fast, even when young.


Yeah but no one is drafting immobile qb's.  No one is designing their teams for an immobile qb.  Now a days you got to be both or at least that's the current trend.  We'll see if that works.  I'm a fan of a pure passer.  Really they're almost all great passers if they have time.  Pressure brings out the great ones but if your not great you better be able to run.  lol

Rodgers and Brady are great but they're on the way out.  Qb's are coming out of college more prepared for the pro's and like you said, they're young and don't mind running.  That's a big plus.  I think it's an idea the NFL teams have bought into.  Like I said, we'll see if it works.

----------


## dday9

I dont know about that. Look at Joe Burreaux and Mac Jones.

----------


## dday9

I did make it to NOLA though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You're lucky to have made it out. You'd probably have made it tomorrow, anyways. It's supposed to top 50 tomorrow, with rain. That will get rid of all the snow we have at low elevation.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Walked to the gym. Everything was covered in ice. The walk was so treacherous that by the time I got there my back was sore. That doesn't usually happen, but walking on ice messed up my gait pretty thoroughly.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I won't be sorry to see the ice go away. Unfortunately, the snow in the mountains might go with it. That wouldn't be so good.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I dont know about that. Look at Joe Burreaux and Mac Jones.


That's true.  I shouldn't have said "nobody".  Though I wouldn't say Mac Jones is a success story, yet.  lol

It is a very popular choice now a days.  I think Jackson started the current fad.  He managed be very productive and to stay healthy for a few years.  I guess it's a lot easier to find a young kid that can run than finding someone that can read defenses and make the necessary split second decisions, plus preform at their best under pressure.  I'm not a fan of the running qb.  There's a lot a qb has to learn and by the time they do a running qb is pretty beat up.  Maybe Hurts or Allen will prove me wrong this year.  It does seem that their coaches are trying to reduce the amount they run.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Allen spent a lot of time throwing to the wrong team for the first few years. He had to grow into his role. I also think that Jackson wasn't first in this new generation of running QB. It seems like Mahomes came before him, and RG III certainly did. RG III was all that is right and wrong about running QBs, too. He was great his first year, then got hurt, and that was pretty much the end of him. He was a backup, last I heard, and might be out of the league this year.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'm a little surprised that RG III didn't start out with the Browns. His career arc is a very Brown's style of arc: Start with a lot of promise, flame out fast.

----------


## dday9

Look at Colin Kaepernick too. For one season he was really good because hed run around but had a cannon for an arm. The issue with him was that defenses started putting a nickel spy on him and his game was over because he had accuracy issues. Then all the politics put the nail in his coffin.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Allen spent a lot of time throwing to the wrong team for the first few years. He had to grow into his role. I also think that Jackson wasn't first in this new generation of running QB. It seems like Mahomes came before him, and RG III certainly did. RG III was all that is right and wrong about running QBs, too. He was great his first year, then got hurt, and that was pretty much the end of him. He was a backup, last I heard, and might be out of the league this year.


I don't put Mahomes in the same category as Jackson.  KC's offense isn't designed around Mahomes running.  He is a good runner, a smart runner.  I've always considered him as a very mobile qb.  I put Allen somewhere between Mahomes and Jackson.  Hurts and Philly are very interesting this year.  Both the offense and defense seem to be really good.  Though they did just give up 41 to Dallas.  

As long as Tampa Bay doesn't win the Super Bowl (not that I think that's likely) I'll have fun watching how this all unfolds.  Brady winning another SB would just be too annoying.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Kaepernick also had trouble getting through his reads. If his first was covered, he'd tend to take off running.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Will Tampa Bay even make the playoffs?

----------


## wes4dbt

> Will Tampa Bay even make the playoffs?


Yeah, if they win out.  If the Panthers win out then they will be division winners.  They play each other this week.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Tampa can barely beat weak teams, this year.

----------


## dilettante

Dug the car out after it sat for 6 days through the winter storm.  Started right up, so perhaps the battery doesn't need to be replaced yet after all.

Took a drive to put a little charge back on it, and midpoint went grocery shopping in the one-horse town.  Short on some things like eggs and bread and prices pretty high but I'm sure they can use the business.  Shocked to find that my "loyalty card" for the small local chain of stores is still good.  Had to use it by giving my phone number, I haven't used the card in 20 years and probably don't have it in physical form any more.

They even gave me the "senior discount" which is the first time I've ever been offered that.

I can tell things are warming up, my round trip averaged a hair over 41 miles/gallon.  So far my winter average is only 37.5 so I'll take the temporary improvement.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I got a senior discount at 21 or 22. I was hiking the AT and a hotel gave me the discount. It was basically that I was poor, but I like to think that I also looked pretty decrepit.

----------


## dilettante

Decrepit?  I'll have to hang onto that hat then after all.

----------


## dilettante

Being old, feeble, and boring I'm not much of a tippler.  But with New Year's Eve coming again I wonder how others go through the night imbibing.

Sure, lots of us have our reasons to abstain, but for the rest of you what's the game plan look like?  Gradually soaking up beer?  Toasting with wine?  Champagne countdown(s)?  Random punch?  White bow tie and shaken but not stirred?

Is it a TV event, or a hall full of nostalgic crooners and swing dancers?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't drink, and I don't intend to increase my uptake of tea just because of a date on the calendar, but I'd also say that I am not going to stay up late to watch an arbitrary time on a clock.

----------


## wes4dbt

> I don't drink, and I don't intend to increase my uptake of tea just because of a date on the calendar, but I'd also say that I am not going to stay up late to watch an arbitrary time on a clock.


Looking at the world so logically sounds awfully boring.  lol

Though I'm not doing anything, I can remember some fun times on New Years eve.  I'll be awake, I'm always awake at midnight.  I'll probably have some wine after dinner, I usually do anyway.  The explosions going off in the neighborhood will go on till @ 1.

----------


## dilettante

This normally is a quiet evening at home for me these days as well, along with the pops and bangs of low-end pyrotechnics you described.

It came up because some of the neighbors here are looking at the abnormally high temperatures we expect a planning an outdoor event.  They've since come to their senses and realized "warm" is only a relative thing and that most who go out for NYE at all already have plans.

We're left with the flyer that went out asking for preferences for music, whether to have a keg, and the possibility of going in on grilling brats and dogs.

I've never been a heavy NYE boozer, but beer seemed like an odd choice to me.  In the past we mostly went with a little sparkling wine or even non-alcoholic sparking white grape juice.  I'm told that's pretty dated now and people are more likely to go with completely artificial fruit-flavored grain alcohol concoctions.

----------


## wes4dbt

Yeah, an outdoor NYE party this time of year doesn't sound very inviting.   Burrrr

Though I did go to one at a camp up by Yosemite.  It was in a large meeting hall indoors but no heat except a fireplace.  To darn cold but still managed to have fun.  But I was 25yrs old, it would kill me now a days.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We had our warm temperatures. A storm is moving in, currently. It likely won't be snowing or raining by midnight in the valley, though it might be. 

I had forgotten about the fireworks. That'll likely wake me up, unless the storm dampens people's enthusiasm...or at least their wicks.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Oops, I forgot what day it was. The storm will be over by New Years Eve. Maybe I should go skiing?

----------


## dilettante

My neighbor hit the duty-free shop on the way back from Canada last weekend.

Among other things they picked up a gross of something called "BuzzBalls" and gave me a pair.  One lime and one peach.  They swear these aren't as awful as they may look and sound.

Probably the most drinking alcohol in this house for at least 4 years.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

So far, we've done well on the snow in the latest round. Rain in the valley, though, which is also good. Safe walking conditions.

----------


## dilettante

We're in a spell ranging from high 30s to low 50s with misty rain here and there for another week or so.  No real record-breaking though.  It'll turn cold again after that and probably stay cold.

----------


## dday9

I got super sick the past couple of days. Running a small fever of 100 and coughing up a lung, but I think Im over the worst of it.

----------


## dday9

My son actually got his tonsils removed yesterday and I was dying on the ride home from NOLA, but it hurt me so bad because he woke up from anesthesia in so much pain.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Why'd he get them removed? I thought that was largely a thing of the past.

----------


## dday9

He was still wetting the bed even though he is about to turn 9, they think it was sleep apnea from his tonsils. Also they were always getting infected and he constantly got tonsil stones.

In fact, his surgeon said that when she squeezed his tonsils after they were removed it was like a millions ants (tonsil stones) running out of an ant hill (tonsil).

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Never heard of a tonsil stone. Is that like a nose nugget?

Probably not.

----------


## dday9

I get tonsil stones all the time, but my parents decided not to take out my tonsils (which I have mixed feelings about).

Basically they are bacterial build up that get stuck in your tonsils. Usually they dont hurt, but occasionally they do.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

The alpacas are ready.

----------


## Peter Porter

> The alpacas are ready.


Great! Anyone wanna pet 'em?

----------


## dilettante

So I tried one of the BuzzBallz. 15% alcohol by volume.  Tastes like poison.

Not my cup o' tea, so I'm missing nothing.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's a bit how I feel about most hard liquor. The taste would be better without the alcohol.

----------


## dday9

The CFP semi-finals were wild.
 I did not expect TCU to embarrass Michigan like that I did not expect Ohio State to keep the game close, let alone lead for the majority of the game That kick at the end of the game was embarrassing. I cannot kick 30 yards let alone 50 in a high stress environment, but there are some expectations on division 1 kickers. While 50 yarders arent automatic, they should be nail biting but that last kick was absolutely horrendous.

----------


## dday9

My childhood friends grandmother was from Columbus and was a huge fan of The Ohio State. Anytime they played we would always pick at each other. She passed away two weeks ago and so I didnt get to rub the loss in her face.

----------


## homer13j

> So I tried one of the BuzzBallz. 15% alcohol by volume.  Tastes like poison.


Sounds like Four Loko. That stuff is just plain nasty.

----------


## homer13j

> I did not expect Ohio State to keep the game close, let alone lead for the majority of the game


I find it highly amusing that all the haters are never willing to admit the Buckeyes are better than they want to believe. Remember it was only a 5-point spread in what was basically a home game for Georgia.




> That kick at the end of the game was embarrassing.


Think about this: At the exact moment sports gambling became legal in the state of Ohio the OSU kicker missed the most important kick of the year.

----------


## dday9

> I find it highly amusing that all the haters are never willing to admit the Buckeyes are better than they want to believe.


Outside of Michigan and Notre Dame, Ohio State didnt play anyone worthwhile this year. Its like Clemson (every year), I dont know how to accurately gauge them until they play someone worthwhile. Michigan beat the ever living crap out of them and the Notre Dame win wasnt very convincing.

Thats why I was surprised at not only how close the game was, but that also Michigan got creamed for most of that TCU game.

----------


## wes4dbt

I'm not a big college football fan but I usually check out the bowl games at the end of the year.  I can't remember ever seeing TCU playing for the championship.  It's fun to see a new team in the mix.  It would be even more fun if they won.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

College football rankings are hopeless. They don't (and realistically can't) play enough games to really get a good picture of the whole field, and it is never a good idea for a reasonably good team to play other good teams. So long as record matters, you're better off playing against teams that are safely weaker than you are. That's especially true because any given game can turn on a fluke play, or two, and you only get one game against anybody in a season.

At least in the NFL, the rankings within a conference are reasonably correct.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Maybe the rankings in college are also reasonably correct. After all, truly figuring it out is unreasonable. You can't play a best of seven series. The rate of injury is so high that the last game would have both teams fielding different players from the first game, though hopefully not entirely different teams.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Meanwhile, it's a new year. There's a chance I might be leaving Idaho this year. I'll be figuring that out over the next few months. If that doesn't happen, I'll be taking a nice, long, bike ride in the late spring. About 1800 miles, is what I'm thinking about.

----------


## wes4dbt

I think I've found the new Nostradamus,

https://www.usatoday.com/story/opini...p/10938362002/

Pretty funny.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Meanwhile, it's a new year. There's a chance I might be leaving Idaho this year. I'll be figuring that out over the next few months. If that doesn't happen, I'll be taking a nice, long, bike ride in the late spring. About 1800 miles, is what I'm thinking about.


Has Idaho run out of fish???   Moving anywhere interesting?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Not sure if I'm moving at all, let alone where. Retirement is looming in the not-quite-distant-enough future, and I am figuring out what I'm going to do with that. Changing jobs rather than totally retiring is one option, depending on it putting me doing something I want to do in a place I want to be.

----------


## dilettante

There is a lot to consider for sure.  I had plans that never panned out because the 2008-era economic woes pretty much wiped out the town I was planning to retire to.  I suppose I should be thankful I hadn't committed to any real estate there.  I'd been eyeballing it for years.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Back then, I considered buying a sizable tract of land in northern Idaho. Eventually, though, I checked Google Maps and realized that I could drive to Seattle, Salt Lake City, Yellowstone, Bozeman, and Reno in less time than it would take to get to northern Idaho. This is a long state...and the one highway that goes the length of the state is not always fast and not anywhere near straight.

----------


## wes4dbt

It seems the media has feel in love with a new phrase.  "Atmospheric River"   We've been getting hit with a lot of rain here lately and that is the most popular term to describe the weather.  A week ago I had never heard that term.  It's like a totally rad phrase man!!!!   lol

----------


## szlamany

AR, pineapple express - all terms in the weather before...media loves a good tag line

Pineapple express roll across lower Canada and hit New England all the time - we hate it here, lol!

----------


## dilettante

I remember hearing it a lot 3 years ago or so.  Not much if it all before that though.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This isn't a media thing. Atmospheric rivers were discovered only quite recently, and it has been only in the last few years that categorizing them has become a thing in meteorology. Without a name, it was just rain. Now that satellites can show the size, extent, and motion of them, it's possible to do real forecasting with them. Therefore, expect to hear about them a whole lot more, now. It's not because of a change in how media is reporting things, it's a change in how the science is describing them.

----------


## wes4dbt

I sure never heard the term before.  Maybe because this is the first significant rain storm in our area in a long time.  Though other parts of the country have had significant storms and I never saw that term.  One of life's mysteries.

----------


## wes4dbt

> This isn't a media thing. Atmospheric rivers were discovered only quite recently, and it has been only in the last few years that categorizing them has become a thing in meteorology. Without a name, it was just rain. Now that satellites can show the size, extent, and motion of them, it's possible to do real forecasting with them. Therefore, expect to hear about them a whole lot more, now. It's not because of a change in how media is reporting things, it's a change in how the science is describing them.


So it's the scientist fault.  Figures.

We've had satellites tracking the weather patterns for a lone time, I wonder what's new/changed.  

Never mind, just read the term has been around since 1994.  Just took a long time for it to catch on.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't think it's so much a matter of 'catching on', as being measured. There are several things, like hurricanes, tornadoes, burritos, and the like, where the item was around for a long time, but until we had a rating system...it didn't do all that much good for most people. For example, a hurricane is just a storm. A category 1 storm might be fairly narrow and insignificant, whereas a category 3 storm could result in serious flooding along with wind damage. By being able to classify them, the impact of the thing can be better understood, and people can plan for them more effectively.

I was a bit surprised to hear that atmospheric rivers have been described for so long, but I've certainly been hearing about them for at least a decade. What has really changed is that there is now a categorization scale that might become as commonly used as the scale for hurricanes. It might not, too, because it's a two-axis scale. One axis has to do with volume of water, while the second axis has to do with speed of movement. A high-volume, but fast moving, atmospheric river might not do all that much. Similarly, a slow moving, but low volume, atmospheric river might not do much, either. A slow moving, high volume, atmospheric river will certainly mean extensive mudslides in this part of the country, and flooding in places where the hills are more likely to stay appropriately upright.

I was reading about that scale in just the last couple years. I have yet to hear it used in a weather forecast, though, so we'll see whether or not it catches on. At least the weather service offices are likely aware of it.

----------


## dilettante

I know this guy has been using it for years in his vlogs: https://www.mrmbb333.com/

He's a bit "out there" though, mixing weather phenomena with wackier stuff like UFOs and crazy talk about "frequencies" in the new age fringe science sense.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, some of weather IS a bit out there. Lightning strikes may be associated with cosmic rays. Some drugs can be associated with cosmic thinking. So, perhaps it's all related?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We're getting a 'warming trend' over the next few days. The problem with our warming trends is that we require some fairly strong winds to scour the cold air out of the valleys. We won't be getting much wind, though, so we may end up with the oddly perverse conditions that seem to arise every winter: It can be bitterly cold in the valley, while the snow is melting off the ski areas 4,000 feet higher. 

In the worst case, it's not just cold in the valley, but overcast and foggy. The fog will then freeze on everything, which looks quite nice. If one then drives up to go skiing in the cold weather, they will break out of the clouds into a sunny, near cloudless, day, with temperatures warm enough to make the skiing less than wonderful. 

I say "near cloudless", because there IS a cloud, and it's a big one, but it's below you.

----------


## wes4dbt

We're suppose to get a series of rain storms over the next several days.  Sacramento could be in trouble, they already have some flooding from the last storm.  All the rivers are very high.  Luckily most of them have a dam system on them.  I'm a little south of Sac so probably not going to be to much problems here, except for the usual street flooding.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

No salmon swimming across the roads?

----------


## wes4dbt

> No salmon swimming across the roads?


Salmon walk in Ca.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Salmon chant, in Idaho.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Though only in the evening, I should add.

----------


## wes4dbt

> Though only in the evening, I should add.


That's when they do their heavy drinking.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> That's when they do their heavy drinking.


Yeah, they drink like a fish.

----------


## dilettante

I just heard a weather junky say that January 2018 saw very similar weather patterns that ended in some serious mudslides in California.  It sounds like part of a regular cycle of wildfires followed a bit later by heavy rains for a short interval producing slides in the denuded hills.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yeah, though I'm not sure it's entirely novel. 

The odd behavior of rivers and streams out here was one of the biggest differences I noticed when compared to the east. We have blow outs. How these happen isn't clear, as it doesn't take particularly excessive rain. Any given thunderstorm can cause one, though if we DO get excessive rain, then they become pretty much certain. In a blowout, a stream that may have been running without incident for decades, will suddenly scour down into the ground, moving vast quantities of mud and rock down the hills.

Blowouts can move enough mud and rock to dam significant rivers. I was chatting with some rafters one time, when one of them told a story about rafting the Middle Fork Salmon River, a whitewater stream that is so famous that I heard about it being world famous while I was growing up in NH. It's not a small river, though not Grand Canyon size. This rafter was moving down the swift river when he hit a lake. That river doesn't have any lakes, so hitting a lake surprised him considerably. Once he rowed across it, he found a few other rafters looking at the debris field brought down by a blowout that had completely dammed the river. Of course, that wasn't going to last, and once the river topped the debris field, it would start scouring down. That would result in a new, steep, rapid that would be changing almost by the minute. Rather an interesting challenge for the rafters.

----------


## szlamany

> So it's the scientist fault.  Figures.
> 
> We've had satellites tracking the weather patterns for a lone time, I wonder what's new/changed.  
> 
> Never mind, just read the term has been around since 1994.  Just took a long time for it to catch on.  lol


We have been putting much better satellites up for weather analysis - especially in the area of finer details like water vapor content globally.  

I've known about pineapple express weather patterns probably since 1994 - geek 101 going on here, lol!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The atmosphere is vaping.

----------


## jdc2000

> Blowouts can move enough mud and rock to dam significant rivers. I was chatting with some rafters one time, when one of them told a story about rafting the Middle Fork Salmon River, a whitewater stream that is so famous that I heard about it being world famous while I was growing up in NH. It's not a small river, though not Grand Canyon size. This rafter was moving down the swift river when he hit a lake. That river doesn't have any lakes, so hitting a lake surprised him considerably. Once he rowed across it, he found a few other rafters looking at the debris field brought down by a blowout that had completely dammed the river. Of course, that wasn't going to last, and once the river topped the debris field, it would start scouring down. That would result in a new, steep, rapid that would be changing almost by the minute. Rather an interesting challenge for the rafters.


If that is the blowout I am thinking about, Outdoor Idaho had a segment on that one.  The Forest Service wound up using a minimal amount of explosives to blow up the logjam and allow the rafters (quite a few groups, actually) to proceed down river.

----------


## szlamany

> The atmosphere is vaping.


Well, after all it is high above us!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

It's been hitting the iPot again?

----------


## dilettante

What's going on with car washes?  I normally do a spray down and rinse in a coin-op high pressure stall place near me.

A few days ago I opted for an oil change at a place that used to be part of a major chain but seems to have been sold to an independent operator.  With a promo coupon it was far less than I normally pay, and afterward they gave me a receipt good for a car wash in the next 30 days.

It said it was for a "Super Duper" wash and wax, but when I rolled up the greeter asked if I wanted to upgrade to "Cosmic" for 2 dollars.  I figured, why not?  And then it got weird from there.

This music started, and 4 guys came out with buckets and squeegees to do an initial soap and rise of the windows.  Then one guy guided me into the conveyor and yelled "put it in neutral and take your foot off the brake" and things really got weird.  The music switched to something between hard rock and a circus tune and colored lasers started providing a show as my car moved through the tunnel.


I know I live in the sticks, but the absurdity had me laughing through to the end.  Is this just new local weirdness, or a normal thing urbanites yawn at?

I can imagine people with little kids bringing them along for the show as a sort of mini theme park ride.

----------


## wes4dbt

Sounds like your not their target demographic.  lol

I've heard music at car washes before but usually once your inside the wash the machines drown out the music.  Never seen lasers at a car wash.  Was it a "Cosmic" experience??

----------


## dilettante

All I could think of the whole time was a Family Guy meme they used to use from time to time with Stewie Griffin dancing in some gay disco club.  I think they also had one where an airliner was "gay jacked" to Miami.

Found it:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> What's going on with car washes?  I normally do a spray down and rinse in a coin-op high pressure stall place near me.
> 
> A few days ago I opted for an oil change at a place that used to be part of a major chain but seems to have been sold to an independent operator.  With a promo coupon it was far less than I normally pay, and afterward they gave me a receipt good for a car wash in the next 30 days.
> 
> It said it was for a "Super Duper" wash and wax, but when I rolled up the greeter asked if I wanted to upgrade to "Cosmic" for 2 dollars.  I figured, why not?  And then it got weird from there.
> 
> This music started, and 4 guys came out with buckets and squeegees to do an initial soap and rise of the windows.  Then one guy guided me into the conveyor and yelled "put it in neutral and take your foot off the brake" and things really got weird.  The music switched to something between hard rock and a circus tune and colored lasers started providing a show as my car moved through the tunnel.
> 
> 
> ...


Pfffft. If they didn't give you mushrooms with that, they weren't really trying.

----------


## dilettante

I'm still not sure if this carnival atmosphere is common elsewhere and just coming here now... or whether the guy operating this place is just hazing new hires to get them to demonstrate a work ethic as they train part time to work the oil change pits.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

On a slightly more serious note, this does seem to be a trend, and I don't understand it, either. I'm used to the simple car washes attached to gas stations where you get an option for a discounted car wash when you fill up. However, there are also a bunch of places that sound a whole lot more

That's as far as I got with a reply before my computer got bricked by an update. Now it's hours later, Dil managed a response in-between, but I might as well finish the thought.

What I was saying was that there are a bunch of places out here that sound a whole lot more like what you described. They tend to have a 50's vibe to their outside, but there's lots of neon lighting and vibrant colors. I have no idea what that's about, though I did try one and got an exceptionally clean car out of it. I screwed up and bought more than I expected. In fact, they ended up taking a couple hours to the point where I had to interrupt and say that I absolutely had to have the car back so that I could get to a meeting two hours away. They gave me a rain check to finish the cleaning. When I redeemed the rain check, they cleaned the whole car again. I think they must have spent over five hours total cleaning that car. The result was a car that was probably cleaner than the day it came out of the factory.

No laser show, though.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Never had that round my way.  I'm kinda jealous.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

What annoys the heck out of me is one of the car washes that has a revolving cylinder at the top of their sign, which has their name and logo on it. This is by a lengthy stop light, so one gets an opportunity to contemplate it. That just gives a petty annoyance time to grow.

The annoyance is that the cylinder is revolving backwards. It should be rotating in the direction we read, so that the name is progressively revealed, but it's rotating backwards such that the end of the name shows first, followed by the rest of the name.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

On a totally unrelated note, predictive typing is getting kind of amazing. This whole post resulted from typing a single letter.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's an exaggeration, but it was feeling that way. I got to the 'totally', and got the 'unrelated note' for free. The preceding post was even more absurd.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Am I that predictable? In fact, with that, once I typed the 'Am' I was offered 'the only one' for free. I did not accept.

----------


## dilettante

Your experience sounds more like an "auto detailing" operation to me.  I was just talking about $5 to $10 car wash & wax.  They also have self-serve coin-op vacuum cleaning, but nothing where they do your nails and fluff your bottom while they clean inside your car.  I'm not saying those aren't around here somewhere too, I just haven't been there.

We got a new food truck licensed to open daily in a vacant storefront parking lot.  Some sort of chicken and pizza from the flyer stuck in my door.

That makes two now.  I assume that is coming from the razing of our little business district to put up blocks of retirement cells, er, apartments.  Zoning policy seems to have gone mad.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

My experience WAS a detailing one, but the same place does the wash and wax option that you described, as well. That particular place has an inside lobby where you can watch your car go through the process. They offer fuller service than that. In fact, they had a range of options, and I just chose the wrong one. They sure did a good job, though, so I got my money's worth.

----------


## dilettante

That almost sounds like something that could be combined with an adjacent shopping experience.  Maybe something like the dollar store variants that sells items closer to $5.  Throw in a light dining option like a burrito bar and coffee shop and you have everything that EV owners are claiming public charging centers will be offering.

The public charging thing seems to be getting weird.  Some of them are having problems with people leaving cars beyond an 80% charge or even 100% charge, though few are charging a penalty for tying up a slot yet.  Almost makes me think there is room to add valet charging to the wash-o-rama mini-malls I described.  Shop and consume and lounge until they text you, etc.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That makes sense. If they aren't charging a fee for leaving your car at the charging station, they've essentially created free parking with a benefit.

The place where I got the detailing has a Mongolian BBQ attached to it, so getting a meal while you wait is certainly an option.

----------

